# [Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club



## alancsalt

*Welcome all to The ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club!!!*










*The Latest and Greatest Flagship Motherboards with the X79 Chipset have been Showcased by ASUS and you know what that means?







Club Time!

Go ahead! Push that GPU the way it's meant to be pushed!*



Spoiler: The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme






Spoiler: Pictures









































































































































































Spoiler: Website



The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme





Spoiler: Reviews



14NOV11 - ETEKNIX
14NOV11 - GURU3D
14NOV11 - OVERCLOCK3D
14NOV11 - TWEAKTOWN
14NOV11 - VR-ZONE
19NOV11 - HARDWARECANUCKS
23NOV11 - OVERCLOCKERS
28NOV11 - BJORN3D
09DEC11 - BIT-TECH
09DEC11 - LANOC
19DEC11 - HARDOCP
25DEC11 - TBREAK
27DEC11 - OCAHOLIC
04JAN12 - LEGITREVIEWS
05JAN12 - ATOMICMPC
05MAR12 - OVERCLOCKERSCLUB
12MAR12 - PUREOC
14APR12 - HITECHLEGION
17APR12 - MOTHERBOARDS
23APR12 - NINJALANE
More Reviews








Spoiler: The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula






Spoiler: Pictures

























































































































































Spoiler: Website



The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula





Spoiler: Reviews



07DEC11 - OCAHOLIC
07DEC11 - TBREAK
01FEB12 - MOTHERBOARDS
08FEB12 - HITECHLEGION
12FEB12 - VORTEZ
28FEB12 - XBIT
15MAR12 - BENCHMARKREVIEWS
03APR12 - PUREOC
07APR12 - BJORN3D
More Reviews








Spoiler: The ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE






Spoiler: Pictures

























































Spoiler: Website



The ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE





Spoiler: Reviews



08JAN12 - VR-ZONE
18JAN12 - OCAHOLIC
23JAN12 - ATOMICMPC
07FEB12 - MOTHERBOARDS
07FEB12 - TBREAK
01MAR12 - HITECHLEGION
12MAR12 - BJORN3D
26MAR12 - BENCHMARKREVIEWS
03APR12 - PUREOVERCLOCK
25MAY12 - DECRYPTEDTECH
More Reviews






*ASUS Direct Motherboard Support*
*Customer Loyalty Team Member from ASUS*
*ROG Rampage IV Series Motherboards Forum*



Spoiler: SB-E Overclocking, Leaderboard, RIVE UEFI, and Overclocking Guides/Help



***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79...
== Sandy Bridge-E == Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club ==
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - UEFI Guide for Overclocking
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide
OverclockersClub Forums ASUS Rampage IV Extreme OC BIOS Settings
(ASUS)GSkill Intel X79 Motherboard Overclocking Guide
Asus Overclocking Guide by Raja, on OCN

How to make and post Your CPU-Z Validation Link
"How to put your Rig in your Sig"
Community Profile Tutorial



*To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".*
(Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)

*Latest CPU-Z*










https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdFRHVGZqVmpoT2VfOUYtcmpHdXlLRmc&output=html&widget=true


Spoiler: Previous Owners List



andytom69
blackend
Border201
burningrave101
CDMAN
Clairvoyant129
derickwm
Elemental_Dragon
fliq
fresca
H4wk
Hellish
Homeyjojo
hyudsjk
i7Stealth1366
javier
Jayyde
jermzz
KaRLiToS
Kenetic
Khalam
Levesque
Lord Vile
MacG32
narmour
offshell
OverK1LL
pewter77
ProfeZZor X
qussl3
Ramsey77
ReignsOfPower
Rhia
shorty71
SLK320
spencer785
Suit Up
SundrKyn
Sunny Sahota
Tobarus
YP5 Toronto





Spoiler: Debug Codes



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdGhxRkV0bWc5MXNNbFlURWJseXRoUEE&output=html





Spoiler: Spectre Meltdown and NVMe Bios Fix



1/17/18 at 3:34pm - WannaBeOCer posts: (For Spectre Meldown and NVMe) Modded the latest UEFI for all the Rampage IV boards with the latest Microcode along with NVMe driver. Make sure to download the appropriate bios/uefi for your board before flashing. Double check the file name before flashing.

Must be flashed using Flashback
http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1NV9QE-1SR7LtmxgGL-4N2v-_0EgREODS?usp=sharing

This microcode only patches Ivy Bridge with microcode 42A. Intel still hasn't released a Sandy Bridge microcode.

Bearing in mind: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/heres-how-and-why-the-spectre-and-meltdown-patches-will-hurt-performance/



*Our siggy wiggage:* *[Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club*

Code:



Code:


[url="http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/"][b][i][Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club[/i][/b][/url]

*Please add this to your sig to show your support and get the word out. Thank you!*









*[Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club* 

Code:



Code:


[URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1151946][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] [B][Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club [/B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## M.IV.E

Asus ROG FTW !!


----------



## OverK1LL




----------



## derickwm

Pshh no fan boyism necessary. The ROG boards are pretty baus imo. Can't wait for mid November to get here!


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15479804*
> Pshh no fan boyism necessary. The ROG boards are pretty baus imo. Can't wait for mid November to get here!


Mid November?!

Where did you read that? I've been looking everywhere for a release date.

Do you know what processors will be available?


----------



## Nexus6

My next upgrade. Just need to match it with the 3960x.


----------



## idahosurge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;15486339*
> My next upgrade. Just need to match it with the 3960x.


What are you going to do with your 980X/R3E. I want to go SB-E, but I do not want a 980X and R3E sitting around unused that I paid alot of money for. Not to mention I would also upgrade my GPU so I would have a GTX480 gathering dust also.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

How much?


----------



## Somenamehere

Any news on release date ?


----------



## wholeeo

Reserved for future post!


----------



## alchemik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge;15488516*
> What are you going to do with your 980X/R3E. I want to go SB-E, but I do not want a 980X and R3E sitting around unused that I paid alot of money for. Not to mention I would also upgrade my GPU so I would have a GTX480 gathering dust also.


You could turn it into a folding rig, or give it away









But I know how you feel, I'd love to upgrade to this but what to do with my sig rig? Might give it to dad.. or a brother...


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I would get one. It depends on the price and tbh I have no need for all these PCI-e lanes.
I just need the raw CPU power no quad-fire ready board








Besides it should be the wickedest board out there, no doubt!


----------



## CloudCR

Count me in! *Updates sig*


----------



## Tweak17emon

im in on this. i just hate the 4 pin placement.

btw, is that a standard ATX? doesnt look like it for some reason. looks like a EATX...


----------



## CloudCR

It is indeed EATX


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL;15486313*
> Mid November?!
> 
> Where did you read that? I've been looking everywhere for a release date.
> 
> Do you know what processors will be available?


If Asus was smart they'd release it alongside the SB-E lineup on the 14th. I personally don't plan on waiting and if this so happens to not be available on the 14th or right around it, then I may try something else. I really hope not though, this mobo is much more appealing than any others I've seen...besides the SR-3 but that's a totally different discussion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;15488562*
> Any news on release date ?


See above. Again, they'd be silly not to release it alongside the new chips... >.>

Also for everyone not sure what to do with their old rigs, just throw 'em on CL. Hell I put mine up there for a week at a _slightly ridiculous_ price and it sold. Or is pending sale anyway, the guy said he is 100% serious, he's picking it up and paying me the weekend after I get back from Europe on the 9th. AKA a reason for me to keep it and continue to fold on during the folding forum wars









I'm relying on that sale going through for pretty much everything SB-E


----------



## jblanc03

So when is the release date?
and can we preorder somehow?


----------



## sockpirate

that spacing looks really good on the PCI-E slots, im wondering though would it be able to handle 4 MSI Lightning Extremes? The Maximus IV Extreme barely handles my 3 and i have to use silicon spacers to keep the fans from coming into contact with the subsequent pcb.

I am really looking into going with SB-E in January and if these can handle 4 LEs with easy i would be very happy.

EDIT: Also a quick question will SB-E also be 22nm like Ivy Bridge, or is that the sole purpose of Ivy bridge, the fact that it is actual 22nm?


----------



## driftingforlife

Must have!!!! Never be able to afford it though, might have to wait till IB-E for a real upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15529193*
> 
> EDIT: Also a quick question will SB-E also be 22nm like Ivy Bridge, or is that the sole purpose of Ivy bridge, the fact that it is actual 22nm?


No, its 32nm like SB.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife;15529219*
> Must have!!!! Never be able to afford it though, might have to wait till IB-E for a real upgrade.
> 
> No, its 32nm like SB.


So i am guessing holding out for IB-E would be where its at, having the same or better processing power/clocks on a 22nm die?


----------



## driftingforlife

Basicly yes, 22nm and tri-gate transistors.


----------



## FlamingMidget

we don't even know if they are gonna do an ivybridge-e....


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15529250*
> we don't even know if they are gonna do an ivybridge-e....


True, but if trend follows suit, kinda likely.

I'm just hoping quad SLI is feasible with no reference/non waterblocked GPUs. I would love it







SB-E or IB-E


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15529250*
> we don't even know if they are gonna do an ivybridge-e....


Assuming there is going to be an IB-E, how long far off do you think it would be? 1 or 2 years maybe?


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL;15531243*
> Assuming there is going to be an IB-E, how long far off do you think it would be? 1 or 2 years maybe?


Ibe would be released next november. Why would it take 2 years to be released?


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15535058*
> Ibe would be released next november. Why would it take 2 years to be released?


It was just a guess a question. As I understand it, ibe has new gate technology. I heard it was on track, just wasn't sure what the time frame was.

EDIT:
@Don Karnage, I noticed your sig rig. Are you currently running that hardware?


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL;15537479*
> It was just a guess a question. As I understand it, ibe has new gate technology. I heard it was on track, just wasn't sure what the time frame was.
> 
> EDIT:
> @Don Karnage, I noticed your sig rig. Are you currently running that hardware?


My Xeon is still in shipment from overseas and the board im still undecided on. Might switch it up for the X79 WS Revolution


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15540673*
> My Xeon is still in shipment from overseas and the board im still undecided on. Might switch it up for the X79 WS Revolution


Yea but I bet you the X79 WS doesn't have red lights, can you imagine your life without red lights-of course not.

Can't say I've ever had an issue with any board but I must say I'm somehow addicted to the ROG series boards.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic;15540687*
> Yea but I bet you the X79 WS doesn't have red lights, can you imagine your life without red lights-of course not.
> 
> Can't say I've ever had an issue with any board but I must say I'm somehow addicted to the ROG series boards.


Id love to grab the rampage but not at its 400 dollar price tag


----------



## adridu59

Nice.


----------



## LuckySevn

That is so SMEXYY. <3

=>Currently @ GeIL HQ Taiwan<=


----------



## sockpirate

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-lcqRluIFs[/ame]

Here ya go boys , still under NDA but a good look.

I will be so happy if these can fit 4x Lightning Extremes! It looks like it will be able to! If so i will be setting my Maximus IV and 2600k up for quicksell prices!!!


----------



## OverK1LL

Is it just me or is this guy absolutely terrible at reviewing?

I did learn a couple new things about the board, but between the terrible camera shots and lack of component knowledge, I wonder how he gets such awesome hardware to review.

According to this guy, the R4E has an LCD poster, a CPU cooling fan on the SB, external USB 3.0 Headers located internally, and a BIOS clear button.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL;15555879*
> Is it just me or is this guy absolutely terrible at reviewing?
> 
> I did learn a couple new things about the board, but between the terrible camera shots and lack of component knowledge, I wonder how he gets such awesome hardware to review.
> 
> According to this guy, the R4E has an LCD poster, a CPU cooling fan on the SB, external USB 3.0 Headers located internally, and a BIOS clear button.


In his defense it was his first look, a lot of his "first looks" are like this, he always corrects himself when he does the actual full reviews. I really enjoy TTL's full reviews.


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15557137*
> In his defense it was his first look, a lot of his "first looks" are like this, he always corrects himself when he does the actual full reviews. I really enjoy TTL's full reviews.


I do like how Linus from NCIX does his video reviews though, gives you nice presentation and a good amount of info.


----------



## sockpirate

So ttl responded to my question about 4X msi LE cards fitting on this board, he said something to the effect that if 2x 3 slot cards fit that 4x msi LE should fit? For some reason this doesn't sound right to me....anyone?


----------



## Sin0822

there is no defense for not knowing jack about hardware if you are going to review it. i think I am getting one of these very soon as a review sample.

if i can see the board i can automatically know every IC on it and what its used for, as well as analyze the ICs and importantly the power delivery system and how it works. After going over so many boards with different ICs and configurations you begin to know what everything does.

it is almost as bad as doing a mobo review and not taking the heatsink off at all.


----------



## KShirza1

def looking forward to this


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15594671*
> there is no defense for not knowing jack about hardware if you are going to review it. i think I am getting one of these very soon as a review sample.
> 
> if i can see the board i can automatically know every IC on it and what its used for, as well as analyze the ICs and importantly the power delivery system and how it works. After going over so many boards with different ICs and configurations you begin to know what everything does.
> 
> it is almost as bad as doing a mobo review and not taking the heatsink off at all.


you think 4x MSI Lighning Extremes will fit on the board sin? I know 3 barely fit on my M4E.


----------



## Khalam

since the board is ment for 4 way sli and all cards you would use on it would be 2 slot ones at least then you can safely assume that they will fit btw Sockpirate im gone be rocking 4 lightnings on a EVGA 4 way sli Classified in a week or so ill let you know how it performs


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15597159*
> since the board is ment for 4 way sli and all cards you would use on it would be 2 slot ones at least then you can safely assume that they will fit btw Sockpirate im gone be rocking 4 lightnings on a EVGA 4 way sli Classified in a week or so ill let you know how it performs


sweet man!!! Let me know!!! I am really going to consider going with this board and going with SB-E in January since that will be the only time i can afford it haha...So IB-E if it even comes out wont even be feasible for my bank account lol!


----------



## Sin0822

yea they should fit, but barley id guess since those fans look to be pushing it a bit out of double slot spacing.


----------



## JGore

releasing this week perhaps...how reliable are the nov 14th predictions?
what price should we be expecting? $450-650 USD?


----------



## Sin0822

no way its releasing this week. Nov 14 is next week. Nov 14 is NDA lift date.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15599675*
> yea they should fit, but barley id guess since those fans look to be pushing it a bit out of double slot spacing.


yeah three barely fit on my m4e, i cant screw them in or the fans touch, i have to leave them unscrewed and i use some silicon squares to keep them from touching, im sure the Rampage will be similar.


----------



## Alatar

Will hopefully be buying this. Depends on the price actually, I just can't justify over 450€ and even that's pushing it.

Hope to join near xmas


----------



## wutang61

hoping this board is round about $400. cant see (me) paying much more.

a 600 dollor board is









but count me in. been a long time buyer into ROG. laptops mainly.

RE4 + 3930K =


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JGore;15599764*
> releasing this week perhaps...how reliable are the nov 14th predictions?
> what price should we be expecting? $450-650 USD?


Expect 400+ dollars


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

count me in, keeping my eyes and ears on OCUK, Scan and eBuyer lol


----------



## Improvidus

This should be my next motherboard provided the Intel Core i7-3930K isn't much more than $600.


----------



## OverK1LL

NDA Lifted. Tweak Town review containing more info:

http://m.tweaktown.com/reviews/4415/asus_rampage_iv_extreme_intel_x79_motherboard_review/index.html


----------



## fliq

I just purchased mine, I'm excited.


----------



## Levesque

Was able to order the 3930k, but I can't find the Asus Rampage in stock anywhere.









EDIT: found one!


----------



## OverK1LL

Where did you guys find them? They are out of stock on NewEgg...


----------



## Levesque

Got mine from Newegg. They were ''On stock'' for 10-15 minutes only.


----------



## Levesque

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## fliq

Ordered mine from excaliberpc.com and about 4 hours later I got an e-mail saying the site was wrong and my money was being refunded. I am mad.


----------



## CSHawkeye

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131803


----------



## fliq

^ is the man.


----------



## Levesque

In stock at Newegg right now.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131803


Thanks I just ordered mine. I forgot about the BF3 edition which comes with a free copy of BF3!

+REP


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq*
> 
> Ordered mine from excaliberpc.com and about 4 hours later I got an e-mail saying the site was wrong and my money was being refunded. I am mad.


Thats the same thing that happened to me today. I was so upset I wanted fight someone at that company, I spoke to the owner about the issue and he was upset that his system caused problems for customers and was very sorry for the issue. He seems to be a nice person who just had a web site error.

Oh well, New Egg has them back in stock and I was able to make my order. I am at peace now


----------



## OverK1LL

GOD DAMN IT. Out of stock AGAIN and I MISSED IT.

AND the price went up. WHY OH WHY DID I TAKE A NAP.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> GOD DAMN IT. Out of stock AGAIN and I MISSED IT.
> AND the price went up. WHY OH WHY DID I TAKE A NAP.


There is two versions a regular version and a BF3 version which comes with a copy of BF3.
The only difference is a $20 markup to $469.99 vs the $449.99 price for the regular.


----------



## RussianJ

Rampage is 1.5x the price of other boards?

Seriously though, $170 more?

I would look at grabbing one come early next year but that's just insane...


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> GOD DAMN IT. Out of stock AGAIN and I MISSED IT.
> AND the price went up. WHY OH WHY DID I TAKE A NAP.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess $20 is a good price for BF3, but most game bundles usually come with the hardware without markups. Especially $400+ hardware.
> 
> There is two versions a regular version and a BF3 version which comes with a copy of BF3.
> The only difference is a $20 markup to $469.99 vs the $449.99 price for the regular.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Rampage is 1.5x the price of other boards?
> 
> Seriously though, $170 more?
> 
> I would look at grabbing one come early next year but that's just insane...


It does have a bit more to offer than other boards right now. I guess you just have to ask if it's worth the extra $170.


----------



## sockpirate

cant wait until January rolls around!!!! This will be mine along with a 3960X!

Can anyone confirm if these will fit the MSI Lighting Extremes in Quad Sli ?


----------



## Levesque

Mine has been shipped from Newegg yesterday.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Mine has been shipped from Newegg yesterday.


would you be able to do me a favor and post a picture of your 6970s in quad SLI?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> would you be able to do me a favor and post a picture of your 6970s in quad SLI?


Right now, they are in Tri-Fire (since they are 6970 Lightning...) on my Maximus IV Extreme.







And they are watercooled with universal waterblocks. If you want to fit 4 with good temps, then simply use universal blocks with heatsinks. Working perfectly fine for me, with pretty low temps on cores, VRMs and memory chips.

I bought the Rampage IV to go Quad-Fire since I have 4 Lightnings at home.









Here's a crappy shoot I took a while ago of my temporary set-up :


----------



## sockpirate

would those blocks work on 580 lightning Extremes?


----------



## Levesque

Yes. "Universal VGA waterblocks" = working on everything...

Here,s 3 Lightnings, AKA "Mammoth tanks".


----------



## SLK320

Managed to get this board on release-day. Now I wait for I7-3930 cpu. In the meantime I have a question:

Should I use onboard raid or my LSI 9260-4i? I'm gonna run 4x120GB RAID0 Vertex 3 Max IOPS.


----------



## OverK1LL

Any word on waterblocks for this board? If you're getting a board like this, you have to overkill it with some blocks.

In my opinion, the heatsink and pipes are about as ugly as the R2Es were. Please tell me it's not just me...


----------



## Likvid

Picked up my Rampage IV today, need memory, 16GB, what should i go for?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Any word on waterblocks for this board? If you're getting a board like this, you have to overkill it with some blocks.
> 
> In my opinion, the heatsink and pipes are about as ugly as the R2Es were. Please tell me it's not just me...


EK waterblock for the Rampage IV should be ready in 2 weeks. That's what EK told me.









I already have a nickel-plexi block on pre-order directly from EK.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Likvid*
> 
> Picked up my Rampage IV today, need memory, 16GB, what should i go for?


I perfer Corsair. Here is there lineup:

http://www.corsair.com/memory-by-product-family/dominator.html

Here is a 16GB Quad Channel, Dominator GT:

http://www.corsair.com/dominator-gt-with-dhx-pro-connector-1-5v-32gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmt32gx3m4x1866c9.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Any word on waterblocks for this board? If you're getting a board like this, you have to overkill it with some blocks.
> 
> In my opinion, the heatsink and pipes are about as ugly as the R2Es were. Please tell me it's not just me...
> 
> 
> 
> EK waterblock for the Rampage IV should be ready in 2 weeks. That's what EK told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a nickel-plexi block on pre-order directly from EK.
Click to expand...

Did you have to call it in, or is there a pre-order somewhere?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Did you have to call it in, or is there a pre-order somewhere?


My reseller called them and ask for one in the first batch that will be made. And they did confirm it.


----------



## OverK1LL

May I ask who your reseller is?


----------



## burningrave101

Both Rampage IV's are available for order from TigerDirect right now, the one with BF3 is in stock but were only a few left when I called earlier and the regular one is a pre-order.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=rampage+IV


----------



## Hellish

Tried to order the regular edition it went OOS in mid order, got the BF3 Edition instead and got the shipping confirmation as well









Ordered an AX 1200, 800D, 3930k & the Rampage IV Extreme

800D Shipped from Ontario, Canada (Already Arrived)
AX 1200 + 3930k Shippedfrom NJ, USA (pretty close)
Rampage IV Extreme Shipped from LA, USA (So far boooo)


----------



## Tobarus

Got mine!!!



[/URL

]


----------



## fliq

Beautiful!


----------



## ntsing




----------



## OverK1LL

NewEgg Business states 20+ in inventory for the BF3 Bundle.

I've ordered from Amazon, and TigerDirect. They both messed up my orders for the R4E. I'm ready to fire on the BF3 bundle at NewEgg and call it a day.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> NewEgg Business states 20+ in inventory for the BF3 Bundle.
> 
> I've ordered from Amazon, and TigerDirect. They both messed up my orders for the R4E. I'm ready to fire on the BF3 bundle at NewEgg and call it a day.


Your having the worst luck with buying one too. LOL
Read your post on the other thread.

Hopefully you'll get yours soon to hold and cherish till 2013


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> NewEgg Business states 20+ in inventory for the BF3 Bundle.
> 
> I've ordered from Amazon, and TigerDirect. They both messed up my orders for the R4E. I'm ready to fire on the BF3 bundle at NewEgg and call it a day.


What kind of issue did you have with TigerDirect? My order for the BF3 bundle shipped out already that I placed earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Hellish

Rampage IV Extreme BF3 Bundle in stock on newegg.ca and newegg.com GOGOGO!


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> NewEgg Business states 20+ in inventory for the BF3 Bundle.
> 
> I've ordered from Amazon, and TigerDirect. They both messed up my orders for the R4E. I'm ready to fire on the BF3 bundle at NewEgg and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Your having the worst luck with buying one too. LOL
> Read your post on the other thread.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get yours soon to hold and cherish till 2013
Click to expand...

Lol, ik right!? Terrible luck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> NewEgg Business states 20+ in inventory for the BF3 Bundle.
> 
> I've ordered from Amazon, and TigerDirect. They both messed up my orders for the R4E. I'm ready to fire on the BF3 bundle at NewEgg and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of issue did you have with TigerDirect? My order for the BF3 bundle shipped out already that I placed earlier this afternoon.
Click to expand...

My order would go through and I'd get an order confirmation, but anytime I'd click on the order number on my account page, it would say the order didn't exsist. I called TD and they had no record of my order. So I tried it again around 6PM EST, and they same thing happened, so I said screw it. Bought one from NewEgg and it shipped in 30 minutes.

Now if I can just find some Dominator GT 2100/2400 in stock somewhere, I'd have a computer...


----------



## raisethe3

I am kind of suprised that ASUS will be releasing a GENE board for this.

http://www.techpowerup.com/155190/ASUS-Ready-with-Rampage-IV-Formula-Rampage-IV-Gene-in-the-Pipeline.html

I know they already have a Formula in the works. I posted it in the news section.


----------



## OverK1LL

Got mine! Posted my pics in Post 3.

Let's get that spreadsheet going!!


----------



## OverK1LL

I was wondering how a full cover waterblock was going to reach the components to the left (between LGA2011 and I/O stacks).

I took a look at the board and noticed, it's not cooling anything. It is just aiding in cooling of other components via the heatpipe...



Then I started looking at the other heatsinks. The one north of the LGA2011 doesn't even cover all the components:



And the heatsink to the south of the LGA2011 barely is cooling any components (not saying the ones they are cooling aren't vital)



I kinda want to pop off the active heatsink and see what's going on under there...


----------



## RSHillshooter81

I got my stuff the day they came out. the new cpu overclocks like a dream. the motherboard in my opinion is the best one currently out. This however is my first ASUS board.

I run at 5000mhz and hover around 44-45C full load.

Although it doesn't mean much I cannot get my Windows Index Score > 7.8. My CPU scores 7.8 the same as my 990x ***?

Initial benchmarks.

3DMark 2011
PCMARK 7

Incase anyone wanted to see an atto benchmark.


----------



## Levesque

Just got my Rampage IV.









Long (and fun) week-end ahead. I have like 6L of waters in my loop, 30 feet of tubing, and 7 radiators. Ahhh. The fun of draining and refilling that loop.


----------



## Jingiko

Overkill if you take off the heatsinks you'll notice that some of them dont even have thermal pads on them!

and the X79chip has some kind of foil on it, which is a first for me.


----------



## Jingiko

Now what would be the best memory to go with in regards to Corsair Dominators?

2sets of 16GB Dominator 1600MHz?
http://www.corsair.com/dominator-with-dhx-pro-connector-1-5v-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmp16gx3m4x1866c9.html

or a single set of 32GB Dominator 1600MHz?

Or something entirely different but with a higher MHz?


----------



## Improvidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Both Rampage IV's are available for order from TigerDirect right now, the one with BF3 is in stock but were only a few left when I called earlier and the regular one is a pre-order.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=rampage+IV


Oh, so that explains the trouble I had then. I ordered the regular version of this on Tuesday but did not receive any invoice or notification of a fulfilled order. I e-mailed them this morning asking about it and was told that my order "did not go through and the order does not exist in our order data base". They cancelled my order as there was a temporary authorization pending on my credit card account for a purchase in the amount of $458.46. I was told that should go away within 24-48 hours. I immediately went over to NewEgg and ordered the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79 BF3 Edition for a total of $479.47 shipped with 4% cash back (3% FatWallet & 1% Chase Freedom). I will also be getting $300 cash back from my sign-up bonus which was fulfilled after spending $500 on my new Chase Freedom credit card.

Total cost of this build was a bit over $1,700 after using the parts I already owned from my current build. Check out my Sandy Bridge-E (X79) system on the Rigbuilder here. Should be receiving the motherboard by Wednesday if NewEgg doesn't delay in shipping my order. Just in time for the holiday weekend.


----------



## RSHillshooter81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Now what would be the best memory to go with in regards to Corsair Dominators?
> 2sets of 16GB Dominator 1600MHz?
> http://www.corsair.com/dominator-with-dhx-pro-connector-1-5v-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmp16gx3m4x1866c9.html
> or a single set of 32GB Dominator 1600MHz?
> Or something entirely different but with a higher MHz?


I wouldn't even use Corsair. I think a lot of people are using G.Skill Ripjaw Z or whatever it is.

I have an extra 32GB kit if interested.


----------



## Improvidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSHillshooter81*
> 
> I wouldn't even use Corsair. I think a lot of people are using G.Skill Ripjaw Z or whatever it is.
> I have an extra 32GB kit if interested.


I'm using two of these Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB kits for a total of 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL9: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226199


----------



## RSHillshooter81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improvidus*
> 
> I'm using two of these Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB kits for a total of 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL9: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226199


I like Mushkin, I have always used Corsair until this build i just read overall quality and speed was better (cheaper) using g skill ripjaws Z


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Overkill if you take off the heatsinks you'll notice that some of them dont even have thermal pads on them!
> 
> and the X79chip has some kind of foil on it, which is a first for me.


Wow. What components were missing thermal pads?

Did the foil seem like it would do the trick? When I imagine foil, I don't imagine a good thermal pad.

Did you take yours apart or did you find pics?


----------



## RSHillshooter81

Im starting to think that I should take mine apart and put some arctic silver 5 on it?


----------



## RSHillshooter81

btw upgrade to bios 76b you can find it over on the rog forums


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSHillshooter81*
> 
> Im starting to think that I should take mine apart and put some arctic silver 5 on it?


Do you have a loop? The factory heatsink is not full coverage and IMO, is lacking. A waterblock will be a great way to protect your investment while squeezing out more performance.


----------



## Levesque

I was up and running, surfing the net, then boom, system shut down, and then a strong burning smell coming from the computer.









I don't have any debug code on my Rampage showing (debug LEDs are not even lighting up). The only thing I have is the CPU LED on the right side that is a solid red.

So, I can I know if it's the 3930k or the Rampage that is burned?

EDIT: found burned caps on the Rampage. Sigh. ***** happens.







Sad for a 500$ mobo to die after 30 minutes only.

Now waiting for another one from newegg.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSHillshooter81*
> 
> I like Mushkin, I have always used Corsair until this build i just read overall quality and speed was better (cheaper) using g skill ripjaws Z


I don't know, I have two 8GB (2x4GB) kits of G. Skill that I'm going to have to RMA at the moment. One 1866Mhz Ripjaws kit is causing lots of errors when I run Memtest and the other a 1600Mhz Sniper kit the heatspreaders fell off both sticks.


----------



## RSHillshooter81

is it Z version? I have mine currently running at 2133mhz and its fine.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I was up and running, surfing the net, then boom, system shut down, and then a strong burning smell coming from the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any debug code on my Rampage showing (debug LEDs are not even lighting up). The only thing I have is the CPU LED on the right side that is a solid red.
> 
> So, I can I know if it's the 3930k or the Rampage that is burned?
> 
> EDIT: found burned caps on the Rampage. Sigh. ***** happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad for a 500$ mobo to die after 30 minutes only.
> 
> Now waiting for another one from newegg.


WHAT HAPPENED?!?!


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I was up and running, surfing the net, then boom, system shut down, and then a strong burning smell coming from the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any debug code on my Rampage showing (debug LEDs are not even lighting up). The only thing I have is the CPU LED on the right side that is a solid red.
> So, I can I know if it's the 3930k or the Rampage that is burned?
> EDIT: found burned caps on the Rampage. Sigh. ***** happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad for a 500$ mobo to die after 30 minutes only.
> Now waiting for another one from newegg.


wow man sorry to hear that. never thought an ASUS product, especially ROG branded, would explode like that. hope they get it sorted for you.


----------



## Levesque

Don't know, but the X79 chip is burned. Maybe a bug with the stupid fan over the chipset?

I'm back with my Maximus in the same case, working fine, o I know it's not the PSU. I've lost 10 hours reseating, re-plugging, swapping PSUs, swapping cables, etc.Board is dead. Very intense burned silicon smell all over the house. My wife thaught there was a fire in the house. The smell is coming form under the chipset fan.

Worked for 15 minutes with everything on stock, pouf, dead.









Already ordered another Rampage + 3930K from Newegg, and RMAed the bad Rampage. First time in 20 years building computers. I was always ''lucky''. **** happens?

So everyone, be careful with the stupid chipset fan. Maybe it was only bad luck, but the fan is there for a reason it seems. Burned chip. Be sure it's well cooled


----------



## p3gaz_001

i'm in, probably a future owner, but.. here's a question!!!

i'm having a RIIIE wich uses a Koolance 370 WB for the cpu, will this wb fit a 2011 socket cpu!? or they are planning to do new wb for 2011 cpu's??? any news about?


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'm in, probably a future owner, but.. here's a question!!!
> 
> i'm having a RIIIE wich uses a Koolance 370 WB for the cpu, will this wb fit a 2011 socket cpu!? or they are planning to do new wb for 2011 cpu's??? any news about?


The R4E has what is called an X-Socket, meaning you can swap the included 1366 plate with the installed 2011 plate. Here is more information: http://event.asus.com/2011/rog/X-Socket/

The Koolance brand isn't on that website, but I have a CPU-370 that I will be installing on mine later this afternoon. I can keep you posted, unless someone else can confirm it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Don't know, but the X79 chip is burned. Maybe a bug with the stupid fan over the chipset?
> 
> I'm back with my Maximus in the same case, working fine, o I know it's not the PSU. I've lost 10 hours reseating, re-plugging, swapping PSUs, swapping cables, etc.Board is dead. Very intense burned silicon smell all over the house. My wife thaught there was a fire in the house. The smell is coming form under the chipset fan.
> 
> Worked for 15 minutes with everything on stock, pouf, dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already ordered another Rampage + 3930K from Newegg, and RMAed the bad Rampage. First time in 20 years building computers. I was always ''lucky''. **** happens?
> 
> So everyone, be careful with the stupid chipset fan. Maybe it was only bad luck, but the fan is there for a reason it seems. Burned chip. Be sure it's well cooled


Sorry to hear. I'm definitely getting a block when they come out.


----------



## Aniket

*Which among these two will be better for overclocking?*
*asus rampageIV extreme* (8 phase CPU power design,3 phase VCCSA power design,2 + 2 phase DRAM power design) or *asus p9x79 delux*e (Digital 16 + 4 Phase CPU Power Design,Digital 2 + 2 Phase DRAM Power Design)?
The p9x79 has more power phases,so it might oc better,correct me if I'm wrong.
Also what is VCCSA power design?
*







*


----------



## p3gaz_001

ok... here's what i was looking for... but i still do not understand how it works...

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=1221


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> ok... here's what i was looking for... but i still do not understand how it works...
> 
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=1221


Those will work fine, but you don't need to buy those. It's funny that you post right now, because I just started mounting my CPU-370 on the R4E (without those posts). I will post pictures in a few.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Those will work fine, but you don't need to buy those. It's funny that you post right now, because I just started mounting my CPU-370 on the R4E (without those posts). I will post pictures in a few.


no need to buy those?  ..... so what's the point of this mounting screws? i do not get it, anyway.... let me have some pics of my future board with Koolance 370 Combo, thanks


----------



## starcrafted

I am using a Q9550, and would like to upgrade to X79 and the R4E. I understand the X79 boards are lacking some features, and may have been rushed. So I'm a little confused because I've been reading a lot of articles on SBE and X79, and some of those articles hint that newer X79 boards may be coming out early next year with those missing features? Sorry if post is in the wrong thread.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> no need to buy those?  ..... so what's the point of this mounting screws? i do not get it, anyway.... let me have some pics of my future board with Koolance 370 Combo, thanks


I'm taking a guess here... I'm assuming the thread of LGA-1366 is not M4. And this is why I think that:



It seems like the threads grip, but there is a lot of play. When fully tightened down you *could* use it, but I wouldn't recommend it.

*Okay... So now the pics of the X-Socket install using a Koolance CPU-370*



^ This is an included accessory with the R4E. It is a 1366 Bracket (The CPU-370 is a 1366 Socket) that you can swap with the 2011 Bracket.



^ More pictures of the 1366 Bracket.



^ Uninstalling the 2011 Bracket



^ The back of the 2011 Socket.



^Bracket 2011 on the left, 1366 on the right.



^ Bracket 1366 installed. (BACK)



^ 1366 Bracket installed (FRONT; and yes, you can't see anything; that's the point)

*The rest of the pictures illustrate the install of the CPU-370 using the X-Socket 1366 Bracket.*



^ CPU-370 included posts (not the M4) installed using the 1366 Bracket *AND* the CPU-370 backplate (included in the purchase of the CPU-370).



^ The back of the motherboard showing the 1366 bracket AND the CPU-370 backplate. *Note: *the 1366 socket and CPU-370 backplate DO NOT fit together.

*I RECOMMEND PURCHASING THE M4 POSTS (here) FROM KOOLANCE because of this.*



^CPU-370 installed on the R4E using the CPU-370 Backplate and the 1366 bracket.

*I've got to pick up some things at FrozenCPU tomorrow so while I'm there I will pick up the Koolance M4 LGA2011 Posts and post my findings. I'm willing to bet the M4 Posts with the Socket 2011 is going to be a MUCH better solution. If the posts are in stock, I will be able to post my findings as soon as I get back home from Frozen since I have the day off.*


----------



## Jingiko

Heres mine!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I was up and running, surfing the net, then boom, system shut down, and then a strong burning smell coming from the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any debug code on my Rampage showing (debug LEDs are not even lighting up). The only thing I have is the CPU LED on the right side that is a solid red.
> So, I can I know if it's the 3930k or the Rampage that is burned?
> EDIT: found burned caps on the Rampage. Sigh. ***** happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad for a 500$ mobo to die after 30 minutes only.
> Now waiting for another one from newegg.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Don't know, but the X79 chip is burned. Maybe a bug with the stupid fan over the chipset?
> I'm back with my Maximus in the same case, working fine, o I know it's not the PSU. I've lost 10 hours reseating, re-plugging, swapping PSUs, swapping cables, etc.Board is dead. Very intense burned silicon smell all over the house. My wife thaught there was a fire in the house. The smell is coming form under the chipset fan.
> Worked for 15 minutes with everything on stock, pouf, dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already ordered another Rampage + 3930K from Newegg, and RMAed the bad Rampage. First time in 20 years building computers. I was always ''lucky''. **** happens?
> So everyone, be careful with the stupid chipset fan. Maybe it was only bad luck, but the fan is there for a reason it seems. Burned chip. Be sure it's well cooled


wth is going on?! 

i'm really going sad reading this .....

where the chipset fan running before k.o. the mainb?

@overkill thanks for the pictures!

this morning i was looking around for ram kits... when i came into this "Questo Kit è compatibile anche con le piattaforme P67 e Z68 a doppio canale" mean quad channel kit is compatible with P67 & Z68 platform.... so aint the same thing buying 2 kits of dual channel ram to put on x79 platform?


----------



## renaldy

Im getting my this coming wednesday with the i7 3930K :and i will sell my current platform.


----------



## Levesque

Guys. The master Shamino just posted a great Rampage OC guide. A must read for every Rampage owners.









OP, you should put a link to that thread in the first post.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1171175/rampage-iv-extreme-information


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Guys. The master Shamino just posted a great Rampage OC guide. A must read for every Rampage owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP, you should put a link to that thread in the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1171175/rampage-iv-extreme-information


And get a spreadsheet. and update the title... lol


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'm in, probably a future owner, but.. here's a question!!!
> 
> i'm having a RIIIE wich uses a Koolance 370 WB for the cpu, will this wb fit a 2011 socket cpu!? or they are planning to do new wb for 2011 cpu's??? any news about?


*To Confirm:*

Did a little research. The Posts that come with the Koolance CPU-370 are M3 Thread.

Socket 1366 is M3

BUT

The new Socket 2011 (which is the R4E) is M4.

*To Recap:*

Even though the R4E has the X-Socket which will allow you to use the 1366 instead of 2011, I *HIGHLY* recommend purchasing the

*LGA-2011 M4 Posts for CPU-370 instead of using the X-Socket because the the stock CPU-370 backplate does not fit properly with the 1366 bracket (see this photo)*

Hope this helps, p3gaz_001.


----------



## burningrave101

Anyone heard a release date yet for the Rampage IV Formula board? If it's quite a bit cheaper than the Extreme thats the board I'm going for since it looks basically the same as the Extreme minus 4 DIMM slots, an annoying chipset fan, and a few features I'll never use like the OC Key.



http://www.techpowerup.com/155190/ASUS-Ready-with-Rampage-IV-Formula-Rampage-IV-Gene-in-the-Pipeline.html


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> *To Confirm:*
> 
> Did a little research. The Posts that come with the Koolance CPU-370 are M3 Thread.
> 
> Socket 1366 is M3
> 
> BUT
> 
> The new Socket 2011 (which is the R4E) is M4.
> 
> *To Recap:*
> 
> Even though the R4E has the X-Socket which will allow you to use the 1366 instead of 2011, I *HIGHLY* recommend purchasing the
> 
> *LGA-2011 M4 Posts for CPU-370 instead of using the X-Socket because the the stock CPU-370 backplate does not fit properly with the 1366 bracket (see this photo)*
> 
> Hope this helps, p3gaz_001.


yeah thanks.... that's what i'm gonna do, i'll buy those m4 screws!!! thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Anyone heard a release date yet for the Rampage IV Formula board? If it's quite a bit cheaper than the Extreme thats the board I'm going for since it looks basically the same as the Extreme minus 4 DIMM slots and a few features I'll never use like the OC Key.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/155190/ASUS-Ready-with-Rampage-IV-Formula-Rampage-IV-Gene-in-the-Pipeline.html


wow, that's nice too!!!!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> And get a spreadsheet. and update the title... lol


And change the title to include the Rampage Extreme, Rampage Formula and Rampage Gene.









And remove the ''future'' form the title also.


----------



## sockpirate

to confirm this board WILL fit 4 MSI GTX 580 Lightning Extreme cards in quad SLI, although very snug, they will fit.

January cant get here soon enough, mmmm 3960x and another LEX 580 to meet the triplets for quad!


----------



## shnur

Getting two with EK waterblocks as soon as those are released!


----------



## p3gaz_001

ek? u mad? this time i'll go by Koolance, no kidding!!!

BTW .. just payed my Rampage IV Extreme.... i'm starting to count down seconds!!! hell yess!!!pretty happy about this!!!!


----------



## shnur

What's the ETA for Koolance to released their block? EK's at the end of the month...


----------



## Boulard83

My RIVE is ordered. Waiting for it to knok at my door with my new WC gear too.

Hurry !


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> What's the ETA for Koolance to released their block? EK's at the end of the month...


when i asked on the official page on facebook they answered "Koolance: Our next full coverage blocks will be for X79's. We'll announce specific models once the blocks are closer to availability.
22 hours ago · Unlike · 1"


----------



## Khalam

Sign me up lads, just ordered my R4E and the 4th Lightning


----------



## stasio

Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-0703

ftp://61.63.40.137/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Ra...e-ASUS-0703.zip


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-0703
> ftp://61.63.40.137/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Ra...e-ASUS-0703.zip


change log? is this an official bios?


----------



## stasio

Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-0803

http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS/Rampa...e-ASUS-0803.ROM

Code:



Code:


New UEFI for R4E 0803 with memory timing changes to the gaming OC profile.

If updating from an old BIOS, board will halt at code 70 when you reboot after the flash. This is normal, leave it for a few minutes while the onboard ROMs are updated


----------



## stasio

One more today:

Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-0079b

http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS/Rampa...-ASUS-0079b.ROM

Code:



Code:


[email protected]
R4E UEFI 079B, for overclocking - more aggressive than 0803:


----------



## OverK1LL

*Koolance FULL COVERAGE waterblock for Rampge IV Extreme due next week!*

From the Koolance Homepage:


----------



## shnur

Sweet! I was looking at their website earlier today and there was nothing


----------



## stasio

Code:



Code:


[email protected]
A new tool from the ROG Team. Allows you to set overclock thresholds and voltage within the OS for your CPUs. Handy if you're limited by cooling but want to take advantage of higher core speeds during lighter loading. Give it a try!!!!

*CPU Maximizer V1.00.02*
http://www.mediafire.com/?chm9mbmyodc52vv










http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showth...rt-Thread/page6


----------



## Bundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> *Which among these two will be better for overclocking?*
> *asus rampageIV extreme* (8 phase CPU power design,3 phase VCCSA power design,2 + 2 phase DRAM power design) or *asus p9x79 delux*e (Digital 16 + 4 Phase CPU Power Design,Digital 2 + 2 Phase DRAM Power Design)?
> The p9x79 has more power phases,so it might oc better,correct me if I'm wrong.
> Also what is VCCSA power design?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have you managed to get an answer to this? I am wondering the same.


----------



## Levesque

There seems to be some problems with the Rampage BIOS for now. Some people need much higher voltage on the Rampage compared to the Sabertooth or ASRock mobos when using the *exact same chip*. .. Strange...

So don't worry if you need high voltage on the Rampage. Future BIOS will probably fix that problem. Asus are pumping those BIOS out like crazy!









We are beta tester!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> Sign me up lads, just ordered my R4E and the 4th Lightning


you have to let me know how they perform in quad-sli Khalam! I wont be getting my stuff until mid Januar, which chip did you end up going with ?


----------



## stasio

Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-0083b

http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS/R4E83b.ROM

More DRAM Tuning:

-Added option under 'Latency Boundary' 'Furthest' - Furthest will help RAM OC higher (especially Elpida Hypers/ BBSE) at the cost of latency.
-Added Load Tight 4x4GB Hynix Profile.


----------



## derickwm

Ohhh my sorry lads. I was away for quite some time. Will try to get a gdocs going or at least a list!


----------



## shnur

Looks like this is going forward quickly, I like the fact that the board was a good decision for me to go with


----------



## Hellish




----------



## stasio

Rampage-IV-Extreme Manual

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/E6797_Rampage_IV_Extreme.zip


----------



## Jayyde

I hope to be a member soon! Waiting for Newegg to get a new shipment along with 580 classifieds so I can order the build. I do have a question though. I was originally planing on using a Corsair AX1200 PSU which has 6 PCIE 6+2 power connectors. With the classifieds, all 6 will be going to them, which doesn't leave any for the 6pin on the motherboard. Could I use a Molex to PCIE adapter or should I look into a different PSU that has more PCIE connectors, like the Cooler Master Silent Pro 1200w? Thanks!


----------



## stasio

ROG_OC_Key_FW_V1003

ftp://61.63.40.137/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/ROG_OC_Key_FW_V1003.zip


----------



## spencer785

Add me to club


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally time to join up!


----------



## Rhia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> *To Confirm:*
> 
> Did a little research. The Posts that come with the Koolance CPU-370 are M3 Thread.
> 
> Socket 1366 is M3
> 
> BUT
> 
> The new Socket 2011 (which is the R4E) is M4.
> 
> *To Recap:*
> 
> Even though the R4E has the X-Socket which will allow you to use the 1366 instead of 2011, I *HIGHLY* recommend purchasing the
> 
> *LGA-2011 M4 Posts for CPU-370 instead of using the X-Socket because the the stock CPU-370 backplate does not fit properly with the 1366 bracket (see this photo)*
> 
> Hope this helps, p3gaz_001.


I'm using the Koolance 370 with the X-socket mine seems to mount ok, and temps are great - see pic

edit temps are hard to see prime cpu blend temps are 52-64oC after an hour or two at 1.5v, TIM is Phobya HEgrease


----------



## drufause

I have been wanting to get this board. But egg and zon are constantly sold out and the local shop wants extra $60 for a two week special order with no returns. The main reason I like the board is dual bios Asus. If sabertooth had this I would just order it.

As it is I'm watching gig videos and contemplating their ud5 or ud7


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> I have been wanting to get this board. But egg and zon are constantly sold out and the local shop wants extra $60 for a two week special order with no returns. The main reason I like the board is dual bios Asus. If sabertooth had this I would just order it.
> As it is I'm watching gig videos and contemplating their ud5 or ud7


The UD7 has the dual BIOS feature and it's $80-$100 cheaper than the RIVE boards at Newegg. You also get a $55 combo discount if you buy it with the 3930k. The RIVE/3930k combo has been OOS at Newegg since SB-E launch so your stuck paying $155 more for the Rampage IV/BF3 which is the only one that's been in stock. I ordered a UD7 + 3930k for myself earlier tonight.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

The RIVE is worth the wait. I was in the same position a week ago. I was fed up trying to find one and almost ordered something else. So glad I waited. The board is simply phenomenal and is getting tons of aftermarket support for waterblocks. I can honestly say the board is perfect except for not having 10 sata ports and all sata 3


----------



## JB3

I have my RIVE, case, rads, power supply, pumps, and I'm picking out the rest of the parts for my new build. I'll be running three EVGA Classified Hydro Copper 580 3GB cards and the 3930K cpu. What ram will give me the best gaming performance, how many and what size DIMM's? I AM having fun now!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Obviously the 64gb @ 2133 MHz gskill ripjaw z ram kit (8x8gb)


----------



## shnur

I went with 16gb Dominator 2133mhz because of the watercooling option.


----------



## Levesque

Finally got my replacement for my Rampage today, and also received my G.Skill *DDR3-2400 CL9* (4X4Gb).


----------



## JB3

My, and I assume everyone's, RIVE came with a cover over 4 connectors of the 8-pin EATX 12V_2 power connector. Are these 4 covered connectors not supposed to be used? If they are supposed to be used why are they covered?


----------



## drufause

Some power supply's only have 4 pin. It prevents people from plugging in wrong. If your power supply is eight good to go. Just food for thought for you. The ga-x79-ud7 has two separate 8 pin CPU plugs. That is the one I'm still trying to figure out.


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> Some power supply's only have 4 pin. It prevents people from plugging in wrong. If your power supply is eight good to go. Just food for thought for you. The ga-x79-ud7 has two separate 8 pin CPU plugs. That is the one I'm still trying to figure out.


Same with the rampage 3 extreme, 2 x 8 pin, you only need 1 of them plugged in, the other one more or less for serious LN2 OCs.


----------



## Rhia

Having lots of fun with this board, getting 5+Ghz stable was easy as in 12hours of Prime95 small FFT's and RAM blend each. But for some reason the computer reboots after a couple of minutes playing any game does anyone have any idea of why this is happening? These random reboots don't occur at sub 4.5GHz overclocks, need some experienced help for this.
Solution - had Vcore llc on ultra high and vcore must have been starved of volts playing games but not running prime, lowering llc to high and increasing vcore has eliminated the reboots yay









I also have another random question, increasing BLCK on regular SBis a big no no, is this also the case with SB-E - as in pushing the BCLK away from the straps, or is it safe like nehelem was?
Answer is a couple of points from the strap asus technician talking to newegg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP8Q-7Mdztg
What do you guys think/know? Thanks in advance









edit: this is a good source of info from the Asus website when getting to know the board
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## shnur

Thanks for the link Rhia, I'll definitely take a look shortly before I get the board, so I have more ideas as to what to do with it.

BCLK is tied to PCIe and other things AFAIK, hence over 103 it's becoming dangerous because you're running your hard drives and video cards on that bus as well.


----------



## JB3

With quad memory does it make a difference in gaming and computing performance 8 x 2 GB of ram or 4 x 4 GB of ram?


----------



## shnur

Populating 4 slots will lead to more overclocking options. Depends on what choices you have.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Populating 4 slots will lead to more overclocking options. Depends on what choices you have.


Would using two dual channel kits make a difference over a single quad channel kit?

or 4 dual channel kits over 2 quad channel kits (same model across of course).

Not looking to LN or do any crazy OCing just a stable 4.5-5 on water.

Thanks in advance

Because grabbing 4 of these kits does look welcoming,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460

But im not sure if im diggin my own grave if I get these instead of coughing up the extra dough for two quad kits.


----------



## shnur

I would not go with dual channel RAM, I think with such a great board you can afford the extra 20-30$ for matched sticks.

You'll be able to run them, but getting at higher clock speeds will be difficult.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I would not go with dual channel RAM, I think with such a great board you can afford the extra 20-30$ for matched sticks.
> 
> You'll be able to run them, but getting at higher clock speeds will be difficult.


Yeah I actually did the pricing and going with two quad sets with higher clocks would be the better deal.


----------



## Tobarus

I just got my extreme iv bf3 edition mobo today.

During my unboxing, I noticed that the 4-way sli and 3-way sli bridges weren't wrapped in anything (ie - for protection)

Was everyone else's like this as well?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

you know when they say dual or quad channel kits the only difference is the amount of dimms in the kit.


----------



## shnur

Jingiko, what RAM are you looking for? I heard to want to water cool, why not go for Dominator RAM as well










Tobarus, I don't think it actually matters much, over many boards, I've gotten SLI bridges/xfire bridges either super well packed, or just thrown in there


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobarus*
> 
> I just got my extreme iv bf3 edition mobo today.
> During my unboxing, I noticed that the 4-way sli and 3-way sli bridges weren't wrapped in anything (ie - for protection)
> Was everyone else's like this as well?


Yeah, that's the way ASUS packages the SLI bridges with all of their motherboards.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Jingiko, what RAM are you looking for? I heard to want to water cool, why not go for Dominator RAM as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobarus, I don't think it actually matters much, over many boards, I've gotten SLI bridges/xfire bridges either super well packed, or just thrown in there


Dominator ram is insanely beautiful I have the red ones for the x58 board but I doubt ill liquid cool my ram sticks. I was leaning toward the Gskill ones, yet I want to populate all of the dimm slots just to see what will happen at 32GB and if I can max it out on Adobe and Sony Vegas

My main concern is getting the 2133 or 1866a big difference in OC? Im not trying to break records I just want a decent 4.5-5Ghz on my 3930k.
Ill be running two loops (CPU/mobo & GPU) so cooling it wont be a problem.

Id probably lean toward two 16gb quad kits of 1866MHz or should I shell the extra $100 for the 2133MHz?
If running 1600 is fine id deff save my money on memory and use it elsewhere such as additional SSDs for Raid0

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231504

Also is running 1600MHz that bad? Don't most people OC it to 1866MHz anyway? If I can run 1600MHz Dominators id deff go with the Dominators then.


----------



## shnur

I'm a firm believer that you can get away with lower speed RAM and overclock it further, therefore the max I'd buy right now is 2133 because the max sold is 2400 which probably is just topped out 2133 ram...

The RAM you posted there will do the job; I'm a little sad that it's already rated at 1.65v, it probably pin-points that you can't get it further by much.

I think we'll need to test it to see at which point RAM becomes an issue. I think if you get 1600mhz you could actually be OK on that side because multipliers should be able to get very low still since it's supported out of the box.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I'm a firm believer that you can get away with lower speed RAM and overclock it further, therefore the max I'd buy right now is 2133 because the max sold is 2400 which probably is just topped out 2133 ram...
> 
> The RAM you posted there will do the job; I'm a little sad that it's already rated at 1.65v, it probably pin-points that you can't get it further by much.
> 
> I think we'll need to test it to see at which point RAM becomes an issue. I think if you get 1600mhz you could actually be OK on that side because multipliers should be able to get very low still since it's supported out of the box.


Interesting, thanks for the advice ill refer back to this thread when I make my purchase!! +REP


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Picked up my RPG IV Extreme, G.Skill Ripjaw Z kit and 3630k CPU. Waiting on an order of MDPC screws before I start building









My Build Log


----------



## JB3

The manual says to populate PCIe slots 1 & 4 for a two card SLI setup. Is this suggested for optimal air cooling or for some electronic reason? I will be using water cooled video cards and would rather populate slots 1 & 2 if it won't hurt electronic performance.


----------



## shnur

Jingiko, I actually ordered some 2133 C10 Gskill and I'm waiting for the Dominator's to get back on stock. I can definitely showcase the differences, although boards will also be in play (P9X79 Pro and R4E). Sadly since neither the 3930k's or the R4E or the RAM or the M4 SSD's are in stock in Canada I'm waiting .....









JB3, it's for optimal airflow really, all slots are identical. Just make sure to see which RED slot gets disabled if you're using either one of the black slots.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally ordered my 3960X! Can't wait for it to get here. Will be the perfect match for this board.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I noticed EK are in the process of making a waterblock for the motherboard. Do you guys think it's worth it? I'm watercooling the CPU and GPU at the moment and wont be doing any crazy overclocks (5GHz being the absolute max).


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> I noticed EK are in the process of making a waterblock for the motherboard. Do you guys think it's worth it? I'm watercooling the CPU and GPU at the moment and wont be doing any crazy overclocks (5GHz being the absolute max).


u just spend $450 on a motherboard. Why wouldn't you buy a waterblock for it?


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Because I've read that the temps are reasonable and even without the active cooling (disconnecting the fan) the chips still sit under 50C @ 20C ambient. Not sure if this is the case. I'm going by what I saw in timetolivecustoms review of the board.


----------



## shnur

I've contacted a reseller and he said he should have news of the Koolance block tomorrow and EK said "end of November" but then disappeared... It's a two piece block; so it makes things a little more difficult to route, I'm getting one though.

The fan is extremely noisy, also I think it will be beneficial in the long term.

About the 50C without the fan, where did you see that? My x58 runs at 50-60C with good airflow now, x79 is supposed to be a LOT more hot.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I saw it here towards the end where he talks about the motherboard fan


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just watched the vid. Cant wait to get my 3960x on Wednesday to try it out.


----------



## Levesque

Is there anyone using Quad-Fire with the Rampage IV? I've lost 2 hours trying to make 4X Lightning 6970 work on it. I get a computer reset/restart in every games or benchmarks. Tri-Fire is working fine in any combination, slots, and with any 3 cards. So the cards are fine, and the slots are fine. But Quad-Fire doesn't work.

Everything is at stock (CPU, RAM and GPUs), I have test my RAM and they are fine. I use 2 PSU for 2100 watts total, on 2 dedicated 20A circuits. Easy-plug 1 and 2 are plugged. I've test both PSUs in another system and they are working fine. Cards are watercooled and not overheating (cores are under 40 celsius and VRMs under 45 celsius).

Could it be that ATI, like Nvidia, were not ready for X79? I know Nvidia surround is not working with X79. Could it be that the latest ATI drivers where not ready for Quad with X79? I just need a confirmation that it's suppose to work, or not, and will continue/stop fighting with it.

Am I missing something in the BIOS?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Most likely drivers. Nothing in the bios you need to change to run it. Have you tried turning off the pci lanes with the switch on the mobo in the top right hand corner and running the benchmarks with every combo of the three? Man you've had bad luck getting this beast running.


----------



## Michalev

Anyone know of a decent site to order this board, was about to order most of my parts but it seems to be out of stock most everywhere and it is kinda bummin me out.


----------



## drufause

I don't like tiger direct but the have them apparently.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> I don't like tiger direct but the have them apparently.


Where I got mine. Took them two days to just ship it







Should have waited a few hours and just got it from newegg.


----------



## Levesque

Yes, like I said, any combination of 3 cards, in any of the 4 slots is working. So this is ruling out the cards, and the PCIe slots.And yes I have tried turning off every slots with the mobo switch and was able to boot with any of the four working alone in the 4 slots.

But I just noticed that I can do Metro2033 benchmarks at 1080p, but not at 2560X1600. But Furmark is crashing even at 1080p.









I have 2100 w of juice, on 2 dedicated circuits. Corsair AX1200 + Corsair AX850. Both are working fine if using them alone to power everything and 3 cards, and working fine in another system.

Really annoying to get those computer reset.









Early adopter fun?


----------



## shnur

Levesque, I think yes... it should support quad-fire, but I think there might be some quirks at this moment with that config.


----------



## Levesque

Someone on Xtreme point me to the HPET settings in the BIOS, and the PCH config where gen 3 is enabled by default. Will try gen2/gen2/gen2 later tonight.


----------



## -javier-

i wanna get this board but is out of stock, where can i get it.


----------



## p3gaz_001

my board was shipped today ......


----------



## naizarak

i would never trust tiger direct with a $500 order. just wait for newegg, i'm sure they'll get more in-stock soon


----------



## aesthetics1

Tiger Direct isn't actually shipping the item:

"Usually ships in 7 - 21 Days" *Click on Details*

"This item is supplied from a third party warehouse. Orders ship within the listed business days time frame."

I haven't been able to find it in stock anywhere reliable. I don't want to order it from the egg because I'd like to avoid sales tax







.. Keeping my eye on amazon and some other places online.

Anyone else able to find them somewhere reliable?


----------



## shnur

Nope  I'm searching...


----------



## OverK1LL

Well if anyone wants the BF3 board, I have an extra the Amazon is refusing to take back because they claim they never shipped it to me...

gone..


----------



## OverK1LL

Koolance Block just went up for sale on Koolance.com


----------



## derickwm

OHHHH man that is a nice looking block! +Add to cart.

Oh wow just went and looked at the price... alrighty then.


----------



## OverK1LL

What's worse is the shipping. I might just ground ship this.


----------



## shnur

Sweet! I can't wait for my local store to get some


----------



## Tobarus

Thx for the update overk1ll!

So, so far only koolance has waterblocks out for the extreme iv? EK as previously mentioned has some in the works which according to their website will be out the end of Nov, but it's that time now and no new news?

Don't you just hate it when you buy the latest and greatest, yet have to wait for all the upgrades to be released after?

Still haven't even put anything in my system (still waiting for all the "accessories")


----------



## Michalev

Quote:


> We expect Rampage IV Extreme full board solution to be available by the 8th of December


Direct quote from the EK site, so it looks like we'll have it in a little over a week.


----------



## Tobarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We expect Rampage IV Extreme full board solution to be available by the 8th of December
> 
> 
> 
> Direct quote from the EK site, so it looks like we'll have it in a little over a week.
Click to expand...

The must of just updated that...because I checked it about 5h ago and it said end of Nov ...now Dec 8th like you said.

Anyone see any pictures or anything of what it looks like (the ek block)?

Dunno if I should just get the koolance blocks now, or wait for EK. I'd love it if the EK blocks were all black.


----------



## Levesque

So after getting my first 3930K and Rampage burned, now my 4 months old Corsair AX1200 is giving me those random restart. Sigh. When using another cheap PSU, I don't get any restart.









Just ordred an Antec HCP-1200 to replace it.


----------



## Tobarus

EK's blocks (from EK's website)

What do you guys think? Go for Koolance's blocks, or EK's?


----------



## derickwm

Mmm tough choice but I think I'm going to have to go with Koolance on this one.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Koolance Block just went up for sale on Koolance.com


nice block!!!! Koolance 370 CPU and Mainboard FB is just awesome!


----------



## Tobarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mmm tough choice but I think I'm going to have to go with Koolance on this one.


I'm thinking the same thing... leaning more on Koolance. From my experience, the steel threads for the compression fittings are much more durable as well (as apposed to acetal ports/threads on EK's). That, and EK's block reminds me so much of an ammo magazine for a machine gun!! Ugg... flashbacks of Gigabyte's euthusiast x79 mobo!!! yuck!

Just wish the entire setup of Koolance's blocks were black though.... *sigh*.


----------



## Levesque

I'm personnally waiting on the EK since I'm using an Ek Supreme HF.

But the Koolance block looks good.


----------



## shnur

I'm going with Koolance, it's available, covers more and contains more metal over-all.


----------



## Jingiko

The Koolance block isnt that pricey, considering my Bitspower Classy block for the 1366 was about $160-180.

I will have to wait for the EK one to be released with the clear top.

Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> So after getting my first 3930K and Rampage burned, now my 4 months old Corsair AX1200 is giving me those random restart. Sigh. When using another cheap PSU, I don't get any restart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordred an Antec HCP-1200 to replace it.


You have ridiculously bad luck with getting this build running. I say toss in two 1200 watt silverstones or enermaxes and call it a day. I've been making cables for mine over the last few days and fingers crossed they don't fry anything when I use them.


----------



## derickwm

Are we able to edit thread titles in the new forums? I'd like to remove [Future] since obviously the board is out and about now -.- I don't see an option anywhere but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> You have ridiculously bad luck with getting this build running.


I know. Terrible bad luck. Never had that much problems in another build. Pinpointing the source of a problem on a new build can be really frustrating.

I will use 2 Antec HCP-1200. Those are good PSU.







But I, again, have to wait for the mail. Sigh.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## shnur

Yes there is, it's like somewhere else lol.

Go to main thread, right on top of the title you'll see:

0 Unread Posts Subscribe Search This Thread Preferences Edit Thread

So, click on Edit Thread and it'll allow you to change the tittle!


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Has anyone else had a problem with a imploding board?


----------



## derickwm

thanks dood!


----------



## Levesque

My first bench finally lol! Was able to do something without any crash. Took out the $%^#! Corsair AX1200, and my puny little AX850 is powering everything like a champ: 3930k, 2X Lightning 6970, 16Gb of DDR3-2400, 32 GT fans, 6 HDD, 4 SSD, 1 Blu-ray writer.









My AX1200 was my problem all along. Sigh.

Everything at stock. 3930k stock, and 2 Lightning 6970 at stock. But him so happy lol, first time I can finish it without crashing, even at stock. The AX1200 is going to be RMAed ASAP.









LOL. Everything at stock. Look at me! I'm alone to the right of the chart! Funny.


----------



## shnur

Nice!


----------



## -javier-

this board is now officially sold out, cant even auto notify ***....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131803

i want to get it noooooow.


----------



## Jingiko

I pre-ordered my EK Plexi+EN (Nickel) block, hopefully It'll be released soon for public so I can finally install it!

BTW The Koolance blocks will be released at Performance-PCs.com this Friday for those who want to go the Koolance route ;]


----------



## shnur

Where did you pre-order?


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Where did you pre-order?


my build is co-sponsored by performance-pcs.com and they're holding one for me once its released.
Ill let you know when it comes in so you could order/see how much of a price difference it is.


----------



## aesthetics1

Yesssssssss. Amazon just got one in stock and I ordered it with quick fingers







... I'll be joining up soon.


----------



## stasio

Asus Rampage IV Extreme 0901
http://www.mediafire.com/?8gos63t7cy51qhx

1. Improve high frequency DRAM compatibility.
2. Add more option to Latency Boundry item.
3. Enable UEFI driver support for added on cards.


----------



## qussl3

Anyone else here have problems with AMD display drivers constantly crashing?

Running a TFIII 6950, which is definitely working properly.

Drivers used to crash every 30s or so, everything else was fine, could bench the [email protected] as long as i disabled the display driver.

I may have managed to isolate the problem to the PCI-e power saving feature in windows 7, which may have caused the TDR, timeout detection and recovery issues causing the driver crashes.

Could anyone with more experience with such problems chime in?

Trying to make sure everything is stable before i O/C it for 24/7 use.

TIA.


----------



## aesthetics1

I wanted to note for anyone still looking for the board, TigerDirect just changed the status to In Stock:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1498755&sku=A455-3158


----------



## shnur

I simply ordered mine on "back-order" on NCIX Canada... now we'll play the waiting game!


----------



## Khalam

i just hate europe.... its gone be another week to two before i get my r4e thank god my msi gd65 is coming in 2m so i can finally set this 3930k up and start overclocking


----------



## Lord Vile

I'm waiting on the EK board block. However I don't currently even have a cpu block, do I just order a 1366 block and adapter screws or are they actually coming out with cpu blocks specifically for 2011?


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Here's my proof of entry!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1172668/r4e-3930k-gtx590-watercooled-build/10#post_15824964

Glad to be part of the same team as Levesque. Maybe this time I wont get flamed for my gtx590? lol








Cheers bud.


----------



## derickwm

Mars II will be sold and paid for by Monday. Then the creator of club can finally become a member. *Sigh* Koolance block GG.

Also I'm going home on the 6th so that's when the first post of this thread will have major overhaul and updates and beautfilness and all that is due'd to such an epic board.


----------



## asuperpower

This.


----------



## FattyBoomba

I'm just curious Levesque about your AX1200 power supply situation. I too have the AX1200 in my 800D Case with X58 Rampage Extreme III Motherboard and tri sli gtx 580 3GB version cards.. My system is overclocked to 4.45Ghz on watercooling, and I gotta say, that every since I upgraded to the EVGA 3GB Video Cards (from previous MSI 1.5GB tri sli video cards) that I have had an abundance of BSOD's.. and random restarts..

Well to cut a long story short, I have returned the video cards for testing and two out of the three 3GB GTX 580's was faulty!! They ended up today, approving credit back to me for all three video cards, so now I am going to buy the MSI Lightning Extreme Overclock GTX 580's 3GB and put them in Tri SLI. For good measure (to try and alleviate the BSOD's) I am ebaying my motherboard (Rampage III Extreme after it gets replaced from warranty.. faulty eSata built in) and replacing next week with RAMPAGE IV Extreme and 3930K CPU and 16GB of Corsair Vengeance 2,133Mhz RAM Kit...

So this way, I THOUGHT... I have covered all my bases, and am replacing all the crucial components of the system (total overhaul) ie. NEW Motherboard, RAM, CPU, Video Cards x 3, and therefore I thought.... I will definitely (should) eliminate BSOD's and random restarts?

MY PROBLEM NOW... is that i read your thread, and your faulty AX1200??

What if my AX1200 is the cause of some of my BSOD's?

How do I know for sure.. Do i wait till i put all my new components in and fresh install.. and test? How did you test and kick off some of these issues?

Thanks for your insight..

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Ordering mine tonight/tomorrow (when Virgin Media decides to replace the power adapter that exploded 2 days ago but that's another story). Will post pix as soon as it arrives


----------



## L D4WG

Purchased mine today, it kind of hurt my wallet







.

Can see what I got by clicking the name of my rig, the new OCN is pretty neat!!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> I'm waiting on the EK board block. However I don't currently even have a cpu block, do I just order a 1366 block and adapter screws or are they actually coming out with cpu blocks specifically for 2011?


I'd get a block that already is 2011 certified, Koolance's 370 is, EK Supreme HF is. I'm not sure about the other ones. I'd save the headache and buy the block you want when it'll be available for the 2011 bracket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattyBoomba*
> 
> I'm just curious Levesque about your AX1200 power supply situation. I too have the AX1200 in my 800D Case with X58 Rampage Extreme III Motherboard and tri sli gtx 580 3GB version cards.. My system is overclocked to 4.45Ghz on watercooling, and I gotta say, that every since I upgraded to the EVGA 3GB Video Cards (from previous MSI 1.5GB tri sli video cards) that I have had an abundance of BSOD's.. and random restarts..
> Well to cut a long story short, I have returned the video cards for testing and two out of the three 3GB GTX 580's was faulty!! They ended up today, approving credit back to me for all three video cards, so now I am going to buy the MSI Lightning Extreme Overclock GTX 580's 3GB and put them in Tri SLI. For good measure (to try and alleviate the BSOD's) I am ebaying my motherboard (Rampage III Extreme after it gets replaced from warranty.. faulty eSata built in) and replacing next week with RAMPAGE IV Extreme and 3930K CPU and 16GB of Corsair Vengeance 2,133Mhz RAM Kit...
> So this way, I THOUGHT... I have covered all my bases, and am replacing all the crucial components of the system (total overhaul) ie. NEW Motherboard, RAM, CPU, Video Cards x 3, and therefore I thought.... I will definitely (should) eliminate BSOD's and random restarts?
> MY PROBLEM NOW... is that i read your thread, and your faulty AX1200??
> What if my AX1200 is the cause of some of my BSOD's?
> How do I know for sure.. Do i wait till i put all my new components in and fresh install.. and test? How did you test and kick off some of these issues?
> Thanks for your insight..
> Cheers
> Nick


A bad PSU can fry all your components one by one, but I think that by changing everything, you should be OK. Maybe there's some issue with your PSU, but except if you have very expensive equipment, you can't really test it.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattyBoomba*
> 
> I'm just curious Levesque about your AX1200 power supply situation. I will definitely (should) eliminate BSOD's and random restarts?
> MY PROBLEM NOW... is that i read your thread, and your faulty AX1200??
> What if my AX1200 is the cause of some of my BSOD's?
> How do I know for sure.. Do i wait till i put all my new components in and fresh install.. and test? How did you test and kick off some of these issues?


The only way to know for sure is doing what I did: remove the AX1200 and try another PSU, even a cheap one you have in another system. Using a Corsair AX850 instead of the AX1200 solved my computer restart completely, so I knew it was the AX1200. Just use another PSU instead of your AX1200.

I think the Rampage fried first (after 10 minutes...), and that ''frying'' killed my 3930k, and damaged my AX1200, since the AX1200 was working perfectly fine the day before with my Maximus + 2600k + 3X6970. Sigh.

My Antec HCP-1200 is coming in later today, so I will (finally!) be able OC my 3930k and try my 4X 6970 set-up.







I hope...


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I'd get a block that already is 2011 certified, Koolance's 370 is, EK Supreme HF is. I'm not sure about the other ones. I'd save the headache and buy the block you want when it'll be available for the 2011 bracket.


I wanted to get the EK Supreme HF and was waiting to see if they were going to release one for 2011. I hadn't read anywhere that it was 2011 certified or I would have already ordered one. When I place my order do I also need to buy an M4 conversion kit, or do you think the block will ship with the mounting hardware? Thanks for the help.

Edit: Found this on the EK site, right under my nose the entire time. EKWB has released new mounting mechanism for Intel's latest LGA-2011 socket architecture. All CPU water blocks sent as of 14th of November, already include this new mounting mechanism. Thanks for the reply shnur.


----------



## shnur

It includes the easy-mount kit; which should support 2011 if it's shipped after Novermber 14th.

EK statement: http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=112&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17

They will release both nickel and copper. Nickel is actually copper, but plated in nickel, so you can mix them without any worries.


----------



## Michalev

They are back in stock at Newegg!


----------



## FattyBoomba

Thanks so much for sharing your experience..

I just got an update last night on my 3 x EVGA video cards that were sent for warranty repair back to EVGA offices here in Australia.

They have come back to me with confirmation that all three video cards were faulty, and they are now crediting back the money for all three cards because the particular model I had card has been discontinued.

I have in the meantime, applied the online store credit (from EVGA initially) back to the purchase of 3 x MSI GeForce GTX 580 3GB Lightning Extreme Edition OC Video Cards and I should receive them in the next 3-5 days.

EVGA Warned me NOT to accept the PC system back from the supplier without a replacement Corsair AX1200 power supply, or else, I will definitely start experiencing the starting of BSOD's and random restarts again, sometime in the near future because of very likely damage again!

So there you go.. Your experience and my experience with AX1200 causing issues and damage..

My PC Supplier also separately confirmed damaged/faulty motherboard as well.. so you can't possibly have all these faults on motherboard and all three video cards, without the power supply being the cause..

Again.. thanks for sharing..

My NEW System will be 1-2 weeks from arriving, but under no circumstances will I accept it with the original power supply!! Unless I want to kill three new video cards, and a new motherboard and NEW CPU and NEW RAM!!...

Cheers

Nick


----------



## shnur

Glad you got stuff figured out Nick!


----------



## AndresR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalev*
> 
> They are back in stock at Newegg!


Thanks! I just bought it.


----------



## Jayyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalev*
> 
> They are back in stock at Newegg!


Just ordered mine a few hours ago from Newegg!


----------



## drufause

Just ordered mine going to be busy next week.


----------



## aesthetics1

My 3930k and RIVE come in tomorrow - just in time for the weekend


----------



## LiveOrDie

Hey guys i need some help i just got my new board and all im getting is the red cpu led no post any ideas? also is it normal for a humming sound to be coming from the board?


----------



## -javier-

they got the mobo out, ill be buying mine today.


----------



## Tobarus

unplug the fan and the humming will stop








...seriously though, not sure


----------



## Levesque

Here it goes again. I think Sauron is living in my computer. ANtec HCP-1200 just died. Sigh. This build is a nightmare.

And now my 3930k seems to still be working fine, but reporting a speed of ''4006'' at post instead of the real speed.









A good friend electrician came to check my electrical circuits, breakers, everything. And he don't see any problems.

Can i got 2 bad high-end PSUs in a row? Can it be possible?

Now the puny little AX850 is powering everything up again.

All my employes are coming for the Christmas party tomorrow. I will get drunk to forget this nightmare.


----------



## SLK320

How is the EATX power connector supposed to be connected. I'm using a Corsair AX 850W PSU. I have connected the 8-pin cable to EATX12V_2 using all pins on MB. What's the EATX12V_1 connector for?

Please give me instructions on how it should be connected or if I done it correctly.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Here it goes again. I think Sauron is living in my computer. ANtec HCP-1200 just died. Sigh. This build is a nightmare.
> 
> And now my 3930k seems to still be working fine, but reporting a speed of ''4006'' at post instead of the real speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend electrician came to check my electrical circuits, breakers, everything. And he don't see any problems.
> 
> Can i got 2 bad high-end PSUs in a row? Can it be possible?
> 
> Now the puny little AX850 is powering everything up again.
> 
> All my employes are coming for the Christmas party tomorrow. I will get drunk to forget this nightmare.


It's not entirely impossible to receive two faulty PSUs in a row. And if the 850w can power it without problems, then I think it most likely was a faulty 1200w.
Have you spoken to Antec about it? See what they say about the situation


----------



## Levesque

No. I just RMAed it for an exchange where I bought it.

But Corsair customer services is unbeleivably AWESOME! They are sending me a new AX1200, Express shipping 2 days, 5000km, cross shipping WITHOUT a credit card number! It's on truck for delivery today. Wow!

They really live up to their reputation.

And I tried an ''old'' HX1000 and it's also working fine in my system. The Antec worked fine for 1 hour. I closed to computer to go to work. Come back later, press power... nothing.







Tried EVERYTHING, and wasn't able to get any power from it. Even with the paperclip trick.










They only think bothering me is the 3930k showing a speed of 4006 (target 4.2) at boot. But spped is fine in Windows, all Prime95 tests are fine, 3D Mark 11 loop is fine... What the hell? Is it a BIOS bug, or something is broken on my 3930k????


----------



## shnur

I wouldn't say it's impossible to have 2 faulty PSU's. The Antec HCP 1200 is a special PSU and should be doing great vs any other PSU's... If the 850 runs it fine; keep on running on it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK320*
> 
> How is the EATX power connector supposed to be connected. I'm using a Corsair AX 850W PSU. I have connected the 8-pin cable to EATX12V_2 using all pins on MB. What's the EATX12V_1 connector for?
> Please give me instructions on how it should be connected or if I done it correctly.


You're talking about the 4-pin? It's to stabilize your CPU VRM's power. It would be useful to reach higher clocks with a stable voltage.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> ...Come back later, press power... nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried EVERYTHING, and wasn't able to get any power from it. Even with the paperclip trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you explain the paperclip trick? Haven't heard of that before.

Thanks.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> If the 850 runs it fine; keep on running on it?


``Everything`` means CPU + mobo + only 2X 6970`Crossfire. The AX850 can't power 4X 6970.







So I'm using Crossfire and not Quad-Fire with the AX850.

I have test every 6970 alone, or in any combiantion of 2, and they are working fine. Was afraid those faulty PSus could gave damged one.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> ...Come back later, press power... nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried EVERYTHING, and wasn't able to get any power from it. Even with the paperclip trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain the paperclip trick? Haven't heard of that before.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

http://aphnetworks.com/lounge/turn_on_psu_without_motherboard_the_paperclip_trick


----------



## Levesque

Holy mother of! Just received a brand new sealed AX1200 directly form Corsair in 48 hours, without even given a credit card number for the cross-shipping. W-O-W!

I'm officially a Corsair customer for lifenow. I still don't beleive it. Corsair a BIG


----------



## shnur

Whoa! Congrats on them! I hope you'll get your issues resolved.

Can you maybe run both AX850 and AX1200?


----------



## Lord Vile

Hey, when one of you gets your Koolance board block and your rig together, mind posting a pic of your tubing routing please









In fact any pics of watercooled setups with this board would be sweet.

Thanks.

Damn Dec 8th seems like an eternity away. I really want to get this rig together lol.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Whoa! Congrats on them! I hope you'll get your issues resolved.
> Can you maybe run both AX850 and AX1200?


I'm afraid now. Each time I use a dual PSUs set-up, one is always dying

And I don't "mix" power. The AX850 is powering only 2 GPUs, 32 fans and 4 pumps MCP655, while the 1200w is powering everything else: mobo, CPU, 2 GPUs, SSDs and HDDs.

But the 1200w is always dying.Unlucky? I don't know anymore.


----------



## aesthetics1

It's here









393609_10151008511730584_691960583_21984921_88637898_n.jpg 59k .jpg file


----------



## Tobarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Hey, when one of you gets your Koolance board block and your rig together, mind posting a pic of your tubing routing please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact any pics of watercooled setups with this board would be sweet.
> Thanks.
> Damn Dec 8th seems like an eternity away. I really want to get this rig together lol.


WILCO! The mobo block has arrived at the shipping forwarder, so should be another 3 days till it gets to me, then maybe a few days (I'm unbelievably busy - shouldn't be working on the rig at all) or more to get it together/post pics for ya

...unless someone beats me to it


----------



## shnur

Well, my supplier will get it mid next week... so I'll only get it by the end of the week


----------



## SLK320

Why doesn't Windows 7 show the correct speed of my overclocked 3930K? See screenshot for details and why is my CPU rating still @ 7.8? It was at 7.8 before I started overclocking.


----------



## shnur

It's WPI, it has some problems reporting speeds sometimes...

Can you go in advanced; maybe 7.8 is something else.


----------



## SLK320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> It's WPI, it has some problems reporting speeds sometimes...
> 
> Can you go in advanced; maybe 7.8 is something else.


No CPU is at 7.8.


----------



## asuperpower

You can always hack it.


----------



## sockpirate

have there been BIOS revisions that take care of the high voltage problem?


----------



## Alatar

Just ordered my RIVE and 3930K.

Will join soon-ish, will have to see how quickly the etailer ships, but they did have stock. 960€ is kind of expensive but hey that's Finland for you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> Glad to be part of the same team as Levesque. Maybe this time I wont get flamed for my gtx590? lol


Also this


----------



## andytom69

hi guys..
this is my new build whit ASUS


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just ordered my RIVE and 3930K.
> Will join soon-ish, will have to see how quickly the etailer ships, but they did have stock. 960€ is kind of expensive but hey that's Finland for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this


Funny guys.









Guys, don't be afraid to tweak your BIOS settings with the rampage. It's not SB anymore.

For exemple, it was impossible for me to stabilise 47x100 = 4.7 at 1.35v with my 3930k, but 131x36 = 4.7 at 1.35v is working fine!









My aim was to find my max 24/7 OC at 1.35v, and I'm happy with 4.7. But 47x100 was impossible. With alot of BIOS tweaking, 131x36 = 4.7 is working just fine, and is rock-stable for me.


----------



## shnur

Really? I'm reading more and more, the BCLK is not tied to the PCIE anymore?


----------



## Levesque

Don't know why, but it's impossible for my chip to be stable for me at 47X100 1.35v, and I have try EVERYTHING! You can believe me...









But 131x36 =4.7 is rock-stable at 1.35v.


----------



## -javier-

am getting my board and cpu on the 7 of the week. i already have the ram.


----------



## derickwm

What kind of OCs has everyone been getting?


----------



## badjz

Can you list your settings bud?


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Ordering my R4E today, should be here tomorrow morning







WOOOO!!!!


----------



## andytom69

Hi..
The O.C. Key does not support 120hz Monitor..!!!


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> Hi..
> The O.C. Key does not support 120hz Monitor..!!!


Whoa. Really?

What monitor are you using?

Did ASUS state that anywhere?

I was just ready to buy triple 120 Hz...


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> Hi..
> The O.C. Key does not support 120hz Monitor..!!!


And doesn't support 2560X1600.







Only 1200p and down...


----------



## OverK1LL

Guess I'm sticking with my 1920x1200s


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

That sucks... I hate my 1200p monitors. They look like crap compared to my 1440p


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I've got a 30" monitor and a 22" in portrait. Will use that for my OC key. Does it support a portrait orientation at all?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Can you list your settings bud?


Mine? Nah I just want everyone to start listing their OCs and such so when I completely rehaul the first post with beautiful stats and such I can add a whole lot of OC'ing info.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> I've got a 30" monitor and a 22" in portrait. Will use that for my OC key. Does it support a portrait orientation at all?


When you enable the OC key, a semi-transparent overlay appears on the main-display. I could of sworn the manuals say its it can be moved around the display.. for the life of me I can't get it to budge.


----------



## aesthetics1

So I got my processor in last night and went to install it.

Last week I received my Thermaltake Frio upgrade kit for 2011 compatibility. It looks as if they sent me the upgrade kit for the Frio OCK and not the Frio. I tried for about an hour or two until I finally realized it wasn't the right kit. Very disappointing - I have my new board/processor staring me down until they ship the correct kit.

I actually almost ordered an H100 overnight but decided against the impulse buy







. Anyone else using an upgrade kit for an older cooler? The holes seem to line up alright, but the problem is that the mounting bars are interfering with the socket itself - not enough clearance.


----------



## andytom69

i try the O.C. key whit my samsung S27A950D , at 120 hz 1920x 1080 normally , the screen flash on dark ..
but ...at 60hz is ok..
OC key don't have compatibility whit 120 hz..


----------



## Lord Vile

O.K. so I'm waiting for the EK board block to come out on the 8th, and I read the following info on their website:

"A maximum diameter of barbs/fittings on SB part of the water block kit must be 22.2 mm in order to allow the installation of the graphics card mounted with EK-FC series backplate in the first PCIe x16 slot!"

I have 2 EVGA Hydrocopper 2 graphics cards, anyone think there will be a problem with installation? I am planning on using bitspower fittings, but can't find specifications on their diameter. I'm assuming they are all standard, but assuming often leads to problems.

Thanks.


----------



## shnur

Lord Vile, I think you should be fine, usually that would be if you're having irregular fittings or 45 degrees pointing towards the gpu's.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> O.K. so I'm waiting for the EK board block to come out on the 8th, and I read the following info on their website:
> "A maximum diameter of barbs/fittings on SB part of the water block kit must be 22.2 mm in order to allow the installation of the graphics card mounted with EK-FC series backplate in the first PCIe x16 slot!"
> I have 2 EVGA Hydrocopper 2 graphics cards, anyone think there will be a problem with installation? I am planning on using bitspower fittings, but can't find specifications on their diameter. I'm assuming they are all standard, but assuming often leads to problems.
> Thanks.


I just measured one of my Bitspower 0.5" ID 0.75" OD compression fittings, and the outer diameter was about 1.025" or 26.035 mm.









Does the Koolance block have this limitation too?

Edit: I looked at the pics of the EK and Koolance blocks, and it looks like the Koolance connections are a little farther from the first PCIe slot than on the EK. It's hard to tell from the angle that the pics were taken though.


----------



## shnur

Yeah; Koolance block also covers more.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I just measured one of my Bitspower 0.5" ID 0.75" OD compression fittings, and the outer diameter was about 1.025" or 26.035 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Koolance block have this limitation too?
> Edit: I looked at the pics of the EK and Koolance blocks, and it looks like the Koolance connections are a little farther from the first PCIe slot than on the EK. It's hard to tell from the angle that the pics were taken though.


I looked at the EK-FC series backplate that they mention in the quote I posted. I originally thought it was a GPU cooling block, but it looks like it's just a protective backplate for a non-water cooled GPU.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQOmInFQLyU&feature=related

It seems that if you are using that backplate and just doing board and CPU water cooling there might be an issue with fittings larger than 22mm and installing the GPU in the first slot. Hopefully shnur is right and there won't be a problem









I'm going to order it and hope for the best.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Yeah; Koolance block also covers more.


Koolance, EK.. What's the main differences apart from the brand? I love the look of peoples water cooled rigs, I might attempt one myself but I've loads to learn first. Such a noob./. I know..


----------



## shnur

Looks mainly. Then both companies have their own little things that they have extra.


----------



## MsNikita

Here comes the Gene version of our beloved board... So who'll choose the Micro-ATX version to the full on RIVE?

http://www.guru3d.com/news/asus-microatx-rampage-iv-gene/


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I LUUUUVE ROG mATX motherboards. I've used the Gene 1/2/3. Loved them all! Rocking the big boy now because I wanted to watercool for ages and have an option of tri sli


----------



## Michalev

well my board should be arriving in the next day or two, cant wait to start putting this build together


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Just got an update from DPD and Overclockers UK, mine should be with my designated neighbour between 13:15pm and 14:15pm GMT ...

































































































































lol







will post pics tonight









so excited


----------



## drufause

So is illustration 2.3.6 supposed to be confusing cause the board has an 8pin and 4 pin CPU power of uses or for each example. If our power supply supports 8pin and 4pin are we still supposed to choose an or or would both hook up. My ghee is if I have 8 pin I just use only 8 pin and leave the 4 pin empty?


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Board has arrived, its sitting at home. Will take pix as soon as I get home from work. AND, I finish work an hour earlier








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> So is illustration 2.3.6 supposed to be confusing cause the board has an 8pin and 4 pin CPU power of uses or for each example. If our power supply supports 8pin and 4pin are we still supposed to choose an or or would both hook up. My ghee is if I have 8 pin I just use only 8 pin and leave the 4 pin empty?


You use the 8-pin as the primary, and can use the 4-pin to provide additional juice for those higher overclocks








You don't need to plug the 4-pin if you don't want to


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

double post


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> Board has arrived, its sitting at home. Will take pix as soon as I get home from work. AND, I finish work an hour earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use the 8-pin as the primary, and can use the 4-pin to provide additional juice for those higher overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to plug the 4-pin if you don't want to


On the full sized RIVE there's an 8pin socked with a 4pin covering half of it.. since I don't have any 4pin cables, just remove the cover and shove in the 8Pin CPU power... There's also a 6pin connector for those using Tri or Quad SLI. It's fairly power hungry...

Have fun building ya system man.. It's an awesome board!!


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> Board has arrived, its sitting at home. Will take pix as soon as I get home from work. AND, I finish work an hour earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use the 8-pin as the primary, and can use the 4-pin to provide additional juice for those higher overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to plug the 4-pin if you don't want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the full sized RIVE there's an 8pin socked with a 4pin covering half of it.. since I don't have any 4pin cables, just remove the cover and shove in the 8Pin CPU power... There's also a 6pin connector for those using Tri or Quad SLI. It's fairly power hungry...
> 
> Have fun building ya system man.. It's an awesome board!!
Click to expand...

That's strange, because on the review I saw by Overclock3D, Tom shows an 8-pin and a 4-pin (which was an actual 4-pin and not a half covered 8-pin)

Will investigate when I get home

Thanks man, getting the rest of the parts over the rest of this month and when I get paid again in Jan








Lol I bought this the moment my wages went into my account









Sunny

NotSoNinjaEdit:
http://rog.asus.com/rog_language/global/products/Motherboards/Rampage_IV_Extreme_BATTLEFIELD_3/g03_o.jpg

in that pic there is only an 8-pin and a 4-pin


----------



## blackbalt89

How loud is the southbridge fan, honestly?


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> How loud is the southbridge fan, honestly?


Not as quiet as the PSU... or the three 180mm fans the StilverStone has...


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> That's strange, because on the review I saw by Overclock3D, Tom shows an 8-pin and a 4-pin (which was an actual 4-pin and not a half covered 8-pin)
> Will investigate when I get home
> Thanks man, getting the rest of the parts over the rest of this month and when I get paid again in Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I bought this the moment my wages went into my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny
> NotSoNinjaEdit:
> http://rog.asus.com/rog_language/global/products/Motherboards/Rampage_IV_Extreme_BATTLEFIELD_3/g03_o.jpg
> in that pic there is only an 8-pin and a 4-pin


There is a 4pin (EATX12V_1) as well as the 8pin (EATX12V_2). However on mine the board arrived with a cover over half the socket..



I would expect it to be true for everyone elses. Anyone like to confirm this?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> That's strange, because on the review I saw by Overclock3D, Tom shows an 8-pin and a 4-pin (which was an actual 4-pin and not a half covered 8-pin)
> Will investigate when I get home
> Thanks man, getting the rest of the parts over the rest of this month and when I get paid again in Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I bought this the moment my wages went into my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny
> NotSoNinjaEdit:
> http://rog.asus.com/rog_language/global/products/Motherboards/Rampage_IV_Extreme_BATTLEFIELD_3/g03_o.jpg
> in that pic there is only an 8-pin and a 4-pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 4pin (EATX12V_1) as well as the 8pin (EATX12V_2). However on mine the board arrived with a cover over half the socket..
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect it to be true for everyone elses. Anyone like to confirm this?
Click to expand...

Same for all of us, can just remove it


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Just opened mine and it was also half-covered with a plug








Pix are uploaded, BEHOLD...


----------



## Lord Vile

Just ordered all my fittings, fans, and some extra cables. Frozencpu told me the EK block wouldn't be available to them until around the 18th of December so I'm really bummed out. Anyway I'll be starting a build thread under 'water cooling' when everything arrives, can't wait to get started. I'm jealous of all you guys already enjoying your boards and processors!


----------



## fresca

If anyone is interested, FrozenCPU has the Koolance R4E chipset block in stock - just snagged one


----------



## Kenetic

Mine arrived today


































Wont begin building untill friday.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fresca*
> 
> If anyone is interested, FrozenCPU has the Koolance R4E chipset block in stock - just snagged one


I was just there an hour ago and bought one. It said 5 in stock, but after I bought mine there was only 2 (the system hasn't updated yet). The gentlemen checking out my order said they received 12 today, and they almost all went out.

Anyways, I just unboxed mine and it looks like they skipped a finishing step. What do you all think?



Top block looks great, but the bottom block has bore marks all over it. (and looks like ****, IMO). The picture doesn't even do it justice. It's actually worse in person.

Is anyone else's like this? I hope not...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

That looks rough, I'd definitely get it exchanged/


----------



## OverK1LL

Sorry for the double post, but I've got an unrelated question.

What is up this foil? Do I take it off?



*^Thermal Paste*



*^Thermal paste REMOVED, showing a silver foil over x79. Do I remove and apply Thermal Paste or leave it and apply Thermal Paste. Instructions don't say anything whatsoever.*


----------



## owikh84

got my Koolance block


----------



## Kenetic

That looks awsome. Very nice


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> got my Koolance block


Nice! What's the word on the foil. Did you remove it?


----------



## Levesque

Nice block!

Still waiting for my EK block...


----------



## Jayyde

Anyone able to find a 3930k? Everywhere I check tends to be out of stock.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

in stock here and here


----------



## Jayyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> in stock here and here


Forgot about Tigerdirect. Haven't used them in awhile. Thanks!







+rep

Just ordered so hopefully it'll come before I get back friday night, since I have the rest of my building waiting for me. Next day shipping ftw!


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> I was just there an hour ago and bought one. It said 5 in stock, but after I bought mine there was only 2 (the system hasn't updated yet). The gentlemen checking out my order said they received 12 today, and they almost all went out.
> 
> Anyways, I just unboxed mine and it looks like they skipped a finishing step. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Top block looks great, but the bottom block has bore marks all over it. (and looks like ****, IMO). The picture doesn't even do it justice. It's actually worse in person.
> 
> Is anyone else's like this? I hope not...


Nice blocks.. shame about the second one, can't you polish it with some brasso or something?


----------



## Jingiko

Now im really considering getting 4 of these!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460

Someone stop me if its a bad move


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Now im really considering getting 4 of these!!!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460
> Someone stop me if its a bad move


I'm looking at those too, if for no other reason than they are on the QVL list for filling all 8 slots.


----------



## shnur

I don't like filling up all RAM slots. It means there is lower OC available since they will take more voltage.


----------



## valvehead

I probably wouldn't fill all of the slots either. I just figured that they had to be pretty good to get the 8-slot QVL pass. I'm considering getting 3 pairs; two for my planned X79 build and one for my current P67 rig.

Less importantly I also like their understated appearance. Bright blue or red modules would look really out of place on my P67A-UD7.


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Nice! What's the word on the foil. Did you remove it?


Nope i didnt even touch the stock thermal paste so i cant see the foil.
Just put the thermal pad onto the hot top vrm & you are good to go.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Nice! What's the word on the foil. Did you remove it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i didnt even touch the stock thermal paste so i cant see the foil.
> Just put the thermal pad onto the hot top vrm & you are good to go.
Click to expand...

Nice. TY.

Do you have your up and running yet? I replaced the pad on mine. I'm wondering what your x79 temp is.


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Nice. TY.
> 
> Do you have your up and running yet? I replaced the pad on mine. I'm wondering what your x79 temp is.


Not yet running, stock heatsink is 41c, ambient temp here is 33c in my country.


----------



## Jingiko

Not sure what QVL means. anyone care to explain?

Its possible to run all 8slots with those sticks correct? just lower OC?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*QVL* = Qualified Vendor List ... means the stuff that's been tested and approved and known to work with your MoBo, etc.

and *YES* to Question #2 and #3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Not sure what QVL means. anyone care to explain?
> Its possible to run all 8slots with those sticks correct? just lower OC?


----------



## Levesque

/Sarcastic mode on.

Jack: "Hey Bob, let's do a high-end motherboard for Quad-SLI, but let's change the usual molex EZ-plug we usually put on those motherboards to a 6-pins PCIe connector, so no one will be able to use it, since all the high-end PSUs on the market only have 8 PCIe cables max (exemple; Antec HCP-1200). Let's make a Quad-SLI motherboard, but be sure that no one can't use it without the proper adaptor, since they will only have 8 PCIe cables, but will need 9!''

Bob: ''Ok, great idea! So we will be sure that they will go crazy trying to find a stupid 2 Molex to 6-pins PCIe that no one is making anymore! Or wait 2 weeks to get one with the great couriers out there. And be sure NOT to put one of those 0.99$ connectors in the motherboard box, and let's put alot of useless junk with it instead!''


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Nice. TY.
> 
> Do you have your up and running yet? I replaced the pad on mine. I'm wondering what your x79 temp is.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet running, stock heatsink is 41c, ambient temp here is 33c in my country.
Click to expand...

Nice! TY.

Would you mind posting temps of x79 once it's up and running? (Rep+ to show my gratitude







)


----------



## Lord Vile

These look pretty awesome. Available on the EK website, hope they are in stock soon in the U.S.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> /Sarcastic mode on.
> 
> Jack: "Hey Bob, let's do a high-end motherboard for Quad-SLI, but let's change the usual molex EZ-plug we usually put on those motherboards to a 6-pins PCIe connector, so no one will be able to use it, since all the high-end PSUs on the market only have 8 PCIe cables max (exemple; Antec HCP-1200). Let's make a Quad-SLI motherboard, but be sure that no one can't use it without the proper adaptor, since they will only have 8 PCIe cables, but will need 9!''
> 
> Bob: ''Ok, great idea! So we will be sure that they will go crazy trying to find a stupid 2 Molex to 6-pins PCIe that no one is making anymore! Or wait 2 weeks to get one with the great couriers out there. And be sure NOT to put one of those 0.99$ connectors in the motherboard box, and let's put alot of useless junk with it instead!''


Hehe









Oh Asus you so silly you.

Side note, has anyone tried and has pics of the koolance blocks? Thinking of orderering very very soon.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Asus you so silly you.
> Side note, has anyone tried and has pics of the koolance blocks? Thinking of orderering very very soon.


Take a look at page 32 of this thread.

Did you end up RMAing it Overkill?


----------



## shnur

Got my board today









Block coming soon!

(Pictures will come as soon as OCN decides to let me do it)


----------



## Water Cooled

If I upgrade to X79, I'll defiantly buy this mobo!


----------



## L D4WG

Hey guys, does anyone else's GUI boot flash like 5 times during start up?

On my PC, the red ASUS ROG screen comes up then disappears, then comes up then disappears about 4-5 times before it starts the windows loading screen...

I tried the no GUI boot, but I prefer the flashing ROG screen to the UGLY American Mega Trends one lol...

Any ideas?


----------



## shnur

Got it!


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> 
> Got it!


Congrats! mate! What are you putting with it?


----------



## shnur

Check my "Dual i7 3930k build log"

100% watercooled


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone else's GUI boot flash like 5 times during start up?
> 
> On my PC, the red ASUS ROG screen comes up then disappears, then comes up then disappears about 4-5 times before it starts the windows loading screen...
> 
> I tried the no GUI boot, but I prefer the flashing ROG screen to the UGLY American Mega Trends one lol...
> 
> Any ideas?


Mine flashes several times also, although its more like 3 times not 5.


----------



## derickwm

YAY FOR HUGE UPDATE























Updated title as requested to include other two motherboards.

Added google doc sheet and as much info as I could find in this thread.

If I missed you please post here with all information.

Current members: please add the info that is listed in the spreadsheet!

Adding more info and organization about the other two motherboards soon!

Thanks all for being patient!


----------



## offshell

I've ordered this motherboard along with a 3930k hoping to eventually step from my SLI MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme cards into tri-sli. A few others in this thread have mentioned that this setup gets pretty snug and requires spacers so that the cards don't touch. Looking at the manual and talking to some other people I'm wondering if its possible to use PCIe slots 1, 3, 6 for tri-sli instead of the recommended 1, 2,4. Is it possible to use the first one, the black one in the middle, and then finally the last PCIe slot? From the manual I gather itd drop me from 16x,8x, 16x to 16x, 8x, 8x but if its possible I think the benefits of the spacing and cooling would be worth it.


----------



## offshell

Actually I just found in an older version of the manual that it is supported









They seem to have removed that information from the most recent manual though. I'm hoping that's not because of any issues.


----------



## Levesque

For those in Canada, Daz at Dazmode.com ordered alot of EK chipset waterblock for the Rampage IV. So if you want one, send him an e-mail.









He also got LGA2011 EK screws for older EK Supreme HF if you want some.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Mine flashes several times also, although its more like 3 times not 5.


Try using a *''CPU clock gen filter''* setting of *20UF* instead of Auto. This setting is solving alot of boot slowness and problems for alot people.









Try it.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Mine flashes several times also, although its more like 3 times not 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Try using a *''CPU clock gen filter''* setting of *20UF* instead of Auto. This setting is solving alot of boot slowness and problems for alot people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it.
Click to expand...

Ok I will give it a go. Cheers mate


----------



## drufause

Mine is mostly built. I think i want to pick up one of the creative labs recon sound cards. Its not that the sound is bad it is great but I hook up to a home theater sound system and im not able to force it to 5.1 audio out to my home theater unless i'm playing a dvd. My home theater keeps going to dolby enhanced mode which means its only recognizing 2 channels. If you have any ideas i would love to save the pcie slot and keep onboard. I just want to force to a 5.1 mode but i dont even have that option in control pannel.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1177745/build-rive-xtr-2133-build-order-20111201


----------



## Suit Up

I just purchased a RIVF along with a 3930K and some G.Skill Ripjaws Z RAM. I didn't need any of the additional features that the Extreme offers over the Formula and it seems just as solid for overclocking on air/water.

I'm hoping my 1366 socket EK waterblock is compatible with the boards X-Socket system otherwise I'll have to shell out for new block too.

I'll post my thoughts and overclocking results when I get the board in a couple of days.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Performance-pcs has the EK-FB-KIT-RE4-AC-EN in stock. Too bad they don't have the copper version in stock. Rather not spend the extra $10 or so just to throw it away (having a local machine shop make custom .925 silver bases for all of my blocks).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suit Up*
> 
> I just purchased a RIVF along with a 3930K and some G.Skill Ripjaws Z RAM. I didn't need any of the additional features that the Extreme offers over the Formula and it seems just as solid for overclocking on air/water.
> I'm hoping my 1366 socket EK waterblock is compatible with the boards X-Socket system otherwise I'll have to shell out for new block too.
> I'll post my thoughts and overclocking results when I get the board in a couple of days.


It is compatible. You can use it if you swap the back plate to 1366 or if you buy the LGA 2011 mounting kit which allows for better and more even pressure

edit: Finally got the ram I wanted ordered. All 64GB of it







If anyone is in need of 32GB of gskill hit me up.


----------



## -javier-

i have a question, why does the BIOS show a different cpu temp and the OC key shows another? which one do i look at>?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Try using a *''CPU clock gen filter''* setting of *20UF* instead of Auto. This setting is solving alot of boot slowness and problems for alot people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it.


setting it to 20UF what does it really do? in what ways does that help?


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Performance-pcs has the EK-FB-KIT-RE4-AC-EN in stock. Too bad they don't have the copper version in stock. Rather not spend the extra $10 or so just to throw it away (having a local machine shop make custom .925 silver bases for all of my blocks).
> It is compatible. You can use it if you swap the back plate to 1366 or if you buy the LGA 2011 mounting kit which allows for better and more even pressure
> edit: Finally got the ram I wanted ordered. All 64GB of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in need of 32GB of gskill hit me up.


Thanks for the heads up, just ordered one. Actually it is copper with nickel plating and acetel tops.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Performance-pcs has the EK-FB-KIT-RE4-AC-EN in stock. Too bad they don't have the copper version in stock. Rather not spend the extra $10 or so just to throw it away (having a local machine shop make custom .925 silver bases for all of my blocks).
> It is compatible. You can use it if you swap the back plate to 1366 or if you buy the LGA 2011 mounting kit which allows for better and more even pressure
> edit: Finally got the ram I wanted ordered. All 64GB of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in need of 32GB of gskill hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, just ordered one. Actually it is copper with nickel plating and acetel tops.
Click to expand...

There is also the one without the nickel plating on it which is cheaper. Pretty much throwing the base in the trash after the general shape is copied to fit the acetal top so might as well get the cheapest version.


----------



## -javier-

can someone tell me why the BIOS say a different CPU temperature than what it say on the OC KEY? for example bios might say 25c and the oc key 32c...any idea?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

one reads the cpu package and one reads the core


----------



## Fonne

Any release data on the X79 Gene yet ? - Would be a mean small build with 3x 7970 watercooled and a 3930/3960 ....


----------



## shnur

Got my Koolance block just now! Top is perfect, but the polishing on the bottom is so-so


----------



## Tobarus

Just got my koolance block today as well. The top milling is so-so (can see milling marks, as previously said). The bottom is ok. Not perfectly smooth/reflective, but I guess it's how they meant it to be.

For anyone that has the MB-ASR4E Block:

1 - I count 9 screws, and 7 washers. Is this correct (don't I need 2 more washers?)?

2 - Did anyone use the back backplate for the masfets? (top of the cpu)?

Picks to come soon. Just got a softbox to shoot with my sb-900/D3S, so hope to get some quality pics of the build as well...later on though.


----------



## shnur

Same here, two screws are very long; probably supporting the top CPU part.

What backplate? The stock one?


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> one reads the cpu package and one reads the core


which one is the oc key reading?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Any release data on the X79 Gene yet ? - Would be a mean small build with 3x 7970 watercooled and a 3930/3960 ....


won't be able to do that since they'll most likely require two slots each, not because of the cooler, but because they'll have an output on the second pci slot like the 6970s did. Hopefully nVidia doesn't pull that garbage with the 600 series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> which one is the oc key reading?


The OC key should be reading the package since it's always a higher temp than the core.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Just finished build my RIVE system. Watercooled CPU and GPU.

Love the motherboard (with special note that you can reduce the PCH fan speed in Q-Fan







)

Will be doing some overclocking tonight. Currently sitting at 4C above ambient temps at idle in the system. About 26C on the core, 30C and 31C on the GTX590 cores. Plenty of headroom there, will aim for around 4.8 - 5Ghz. Anyone here been managing that ballpark?

P.S. - If anyone is interested in my buildlog, hit my my signature link







Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Mine flashes several times also, although its more like 3 times not 5.


I think mine is 3 or 4 now that you mention it, but its really annoying... Any ideas?


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Got my Koolance block just now! Top is perfect, but the polishing on the bottom is so-so


Seems to be common. I'm going to be polishing mine with a Dremel soon, to see if I can get the same finish as the top block.


----------



## Jayyde

Just curious, is Intel Management Engine Interface needed? I've never heard of it before, then again I haven't built a new pc in a while


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Seems to be common. I'm going to be polishing mine with a Dremel soon, to see if I can get the same finish as the top block.


makes me glad I'm going with the EK acetal version.


----------



## shnur

Pics of block!





That QC PASSED is... weird to me. That's what is called "quality" these days?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Wow... Is aquacomputer the only company left now that has guaranteed quality? All of my Koolance parts from the "x58 era" are top notch. Koolance Y U sell crap now?!?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*


Is that the part that's in contact with the PCH?









It looks like their end mills are really dull.


----------



## derickwm

This is so annoying. I want the koolance block over the EK one but these quality issues are unacceptable


----------



## Tobarus

I dunno if it's the camera/lighting/shadows created by it, but your koolance looks a bit worse than mine. I actually ordered the EK block as well last night, but then cancelled the order today in the morning (only 2 day delivery).

I asked EK regarding their milling/whether or not the bottom was polished/shiny (requested pics). They replied that the bottom is smooth, but you can see milling marks. I guess everyone's opinion is subjective (so no idea how "smooth" smooth is (ie - same as the koolance?))

At any rate, they said pics would be online within 24h. Seems like good CS for EK so far though, at least they're fast with responses!

Sticking with the Koolance for now, as I'm not sure EK's is better or not... yet. At least the threads are metal...


----------



## shnur

I'm going to put it in the light box to have soft light, I was running off to work yesterday and didn't have time to do a proper setup.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Actually I just found in an older version of the manual that it is supported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have removed that information from the most recent manual though. I'm hoping that's not because of any issues.


I'm pretty sure it was still in the manual, I'll take a look at mine tonight, I'm sure it had slots 1 3 6 for Tri SLI. Will confirm and post back though


----------



## shnur

Better pics of the block:









This one puzzles me... the thread is like half there/half gone.







EK RAM cooler for comparison.


----------



## Levesque

Koolance rep said on XS that the first batch was out with some ''minor cosmetic imperfections'', like threads not fully done, but working, etc... and that the 2nd batch would be better. So at least Koolance were ''honest'' about that fact...









I think it was rushed out to beat EK at the line to sell some to early adaptors that can't wait...


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Koolance rep said on XS that the first batch was out with some ''minor cosmetic imperfections'', like threads not fully done, but working, etc... and that the 2nd batch would be better. So at least Koolance were ''honest'' about that fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was rushed out to beat EK at the line to sell some to early adaptors that can't wait...


That is unacceptable. Does OCN have a Koolance rep floating around?

The first batch should have been delayed and the machinery re-tooled. The first batch was shipped only to hold their market share. IMO: Koolance Bottom Line > Customers Satisfaction.

Koolance's CS is even worse than their QC.

/rant


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Frozencpu just got a huge shipment of EK-fb RE4 blocks in including all 4 models. They're not posted on the site yet, but should be by tonight. Just giving you all a heads up.


----------



## Tobarus

I just finished installing the mobo waterblock, cpu/cpu waterblock. Here's a pic of the mobo block as request a few pages back (shot with my point and shoot, I'll use the D3S when I finish the build).

Off topic but funny. I ordered EK's RE4 last night because I was so pissed at koolance. When I woke up I cooled off and canceled the order, but then I checked my email in the evening and my order shipped. Anyways EK backtracked and canceled the order after it shipped out already (they checked their email/cancellation too late). Quite happy with their customer service indeed!

Anyways, to sum it up, very happy with the build quality of the Koolance block, but a touch disappointed with the QC (ie - Polishing the top of the block which is visible to all to behold). On a side note, I did notice that the milling marks a more how light reflects off of the block (when you take a photo of it), as apposed to it being physically rough/not smooth. Not sure how on a "microscopic level" it affects cooling, but at the very least, when I ran my fingers over the milling, it feels smooth, with no distortions on the surface. I know, I know, that's a very, very far cry from a scientific observation/conclusion, but it is an observation nevertheless.

Cheers!


----------



## Poloasis

I got the same block last week, just waiting for the other parts to come so I can start the built. I almost call Frozen CPU for an exchange but I'm gona stick with it. The surface felt very smooth to the touch too.


----------



## Jayyde

Anyone else getting nvidia driver problems when running sli, with or without surround? Seeing others with RIVE having similar problems.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayyde*
> 
> Anyone else getting nvidia driver problems when running sli, with or without surround? Seeing others with RIVE having similar problems.


Latest beta driver with surround support seems to have a few bugs.. i get driver stop responding a lot and my 3 monitor doesnt go to sleep no matter what i do ; ;


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Ok guys, I'm trying to sort out what chips are used for what, so far I've got this:

X79 Chipset - Controls what we know, plus the SATA 6.0 ports for things such as Intel Smart Cache
Asmedia ASM 1062 SATA 6.0 Controller - For the two other ports of SATA 6.0 flavour
Asmedia ASM1042 - USB 3.0 Controller
Atheros Bluetooth Controller - Onboard Bluetooth
Intel 82579V Lan - Gigabit Ethernet Controller

I'm stumped on this:








What is it?

Also - is anyone using Intel RST software? If so, what version/flavour?


----------



## Hellish

In


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

CanI join please!









Best efforts on Air so far... (on some Cheap ass antec cooler from PC world + 1x Kaze 3000)









http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/378396_10150471964607220_558627219_8278555_1103748183_n.jpg

Don't think I can squeeze much more out of her on air. But I don't think this is too bad considering I've never OC'd with Sandybridge! I can't validate the CPU-Z dump though... Always get "dump corrupted"


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elemental_Dragon*
> 
> CanI join please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best efforts on Air so far... (on some Cheap ass antec cooler from PC world + 1x Kaze 3000)
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/378396_10150471964607220_558627219_8278555_1103748183_n.jpg
> 
> Don't think I can squeeze much more out of her on air. But I don't think this is too bad considering I've never OC'd with Sandybridge! I can't validate the CPU-Z dump though... Always get "dump corrupted"










is that 5 GHz on air at 1.456v? (Can't quite make it out properly)
Awesome! How stable is it?

I'm going to be using my old Tuniq 120 Tower for air cooling until I go underwater in the summer so was looking for decent air overclocks. Looks like I might just have found one


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> Also - is anyone using Intel RST software? If so, what version/flavour?


We have to use the 1 year old Intel RST ''*Enterprise*''. Those don't get updated often...







Pretty stupid choice...


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

WIP. I'm going to spend some time tonight seeing if I can get 5Ghz stable. Then try again at validating 5.1Ghz+

I've water waiting for it but I may play with some LN2 first


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Yeah mate found that out myself too. I'm using it now, for some reason booting into windows is slower now with the RST Enterprise







Not sure that it's even entirely necessary to be honest. FYI to everyone, it's the PCH C600 chipset.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elemental_Dragon*
> 
> CanI join please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best efforts on Air so far... (on some Cheap ass antec cooler from PC world + 1x Kaze 3000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/378396_10150471964607220_558627219_8278555_1103748183_n.jpg
> Don't think I can squeeze much more out of her on air. But I don't think this is too bad considering I've never OC'd with Sandybridge! I can't validate the CPU-Z dump though... Always get "dump corrupted"


Doesn't the Super PI application only test a single core?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> Yeah mate found that out myself too. I'm using it now, for some reason booting into windows is slower now with the RST Enterprise


Yeah. Same thing here. Windows is starting awfully slow for me too after installing those. Sigh.

Why did Intel went with the Enterprise RST for X79 ?!?!

And the Intel SSD Toolbox doesn't work for my 2 X25M anymore with those...


----------



## Bbdksbpor8732

Add me to the club! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147703

My machine runs 24/7 so I didn't want to go too far with the OC'ing. Ran Prime95 overnight and temps hit 66 degrees C with my H100 fans set to low. Very happy with the build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yeah. Same thing here. Windows is starting awfully slow for me too after installing those. Sigh.
> Why did Intel went with the Enterprise RST for X79 ?!?!:


My Corsair Force GT boots into Windows slightly quicker than my Corsair Force 3 when I had it in my X58 machine. Have you updated to the latest RST drivers which are available on Asus's website?


----------



## p3gaz_001

finally... my rig is working..... were i can find cpu-z 1.59 rog edition?!


----------



## Lord Vile

Just got my EK FB EN+Acetal. It's nice. Waiting for fittings and fans to arrive from frozencpu. Damn seems like it's been an eternity.

There are milling marks on the bottom of the block but they polished it up really well. Will have pics soon.


----------



## p3gaz_001

EK? lol... i'm not gonna buy any EK product anymore.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> EK? lol... i'm not gonna buy any EK product anymore.


Care to elaborate, or am I just supposed to do some willy nilly induction as to why?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Care to elaborate, or am I just supposed to do some willy nilly induction as to why?


The whole fiasco about the nickel plating earlier this year and how customers were treated.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The whole fiasco about the nickel plating earlier this year and how customers were treated.


Ah I wasn't aware of this. I am doing some reading now...


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> EK? lol... i'm not gonna buy any EK product anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate, or am I just supposed to do some willy nilly induction as to why?
Click to expand...

let me snap some pics of "my problem" .. give me five min


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> let me snap some pics of "my problem" .. give me five min


First thing I did was go to their site and this was what caught my eye lol. Computers are so fun!









Attentions all LGA-2011 users using EK-Supreme HF - 13/12/2011

It has come to our attention that there is a production flaw with the new LGA-2011 mounting screw for EK-Supreme HF water block which results in less than optimal mounting pressure.

Rest is here: http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=115&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17

I have the EN HF and now the EN FB. I haven't been able to find anything that says it's O.K. to use biocide or a killcoil now. Anyone doing this? Or does anyone know if there are still corrosion problems with the EN blocks as well.

Thanks.


----------



## p3gaz_001

here we go... 2 weeks life.

i tought... let me buy the EN Version so that ain't gonna have any problem, so i mounted in the loop, closed the case, forgot about it, and two weeks after.....









no colorants, only distilled water.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> here we go... 2 weeks life.
> i tought... let me buy the EN Version so that ain't gonna have any problem, so i mounted in the loop, closed the case, forgot about it, and two weeks after.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no colorants, only distilled water.


You didn't use a killcoil or any copper sulfate biocide, just distilled water only? Also, is your entire loop copper?


----------



## p3gaz_001

what is "killcoil" ??? i'd ONLY used distilled water, nothing else....... the loop was EK dominator GT ram ... Koolance 370 and phobya 360 1.2.


----------



## derickwm

A kill coil is a piece of silver that you put in your loop that kills bacteria and growth.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28871


----------



## p3gaz_001

never used nothing like that in my loop.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Seems that it's no longer safe to use anything for biocides except anti corrosive coolant since Ek and Koolance had flaking problems supposedly due to the kill coil or copper sulfate


----------



## fmsam

I would suggest the corrosion is there due to the fact you only used distilled, Surely you need an anti corrosion additive at the very least, I have used EC6 Clear since day 1 and have never had issues with any of my EK nickel blocks (origional not EN) !


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yeah. Same thing here. Windows is starting awfully slow for me too after installing those. Sigh.
> Why did Intel went with the Enterprise RST for X79 ?!?!
> 
> And the Intel SSD Toolbox doesn't work for my 2 X25M anymore with those...


Ah so it's confirmed. I'm going to consider removing them simply because the boot time is slower...though it's only a few seconds. Maybe I can just live with it.
The system ran just as quick without them
On first build I booted into Windows on an old drive from my other system. That had the standard latest RST Drivers and things ran fine. Additionally, post format the drives ran fine there also with no software at all. All this stuff feels trivial to me really.

While I'm on the topic of hard drives, can I set-up Intel SRT on my non-bootable 2TB drive and a SSD without wiping the data completely on the 2TB?
Quote:


> My Corsair Force GT boots into Windows slightly quicker than my Corsair Force 3 when I had it in my X58 machine. Have you updated to the latest RST drivers which are available on Asus's website?


Yeah mate we have used the drivers on Asus' website. We're saying it was quicker before installing the Enterprise drivers. Stationdrivers lists the exact same version as what's on Asus' website so they are the most current. Can't say the same about EVERYTHING else though. Wish they kept things up to date. If you guys want me to list links for all the separate chips on the board with the latest official WHQL drivers, let me know.








Quote:


> Seems that it's no longer safe to use anything for biocides except anti corrosive coolant since Ek and Koolance had flaking problems supposedly due to the kill coil or copper sulfate


I'm using the Koolance Pre-Mix stuff. Only needed about 1L (about 1.4 bottles worth) for my loop. Had all the corrosion and biological inhibitors in it ready to go. No problems on my water quality or anything outside of the initial super-slight clouding I copped due to not flushing the new pump out.








http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=553

So what kind of overclocks have our watercoolers been getting? I'm getting amazing temps at 4.8GHz, but 5GHz needs almost .1V more


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> finally... my rig is working..... were i can find cpu-z 1.59 rog edition?!


bump.

edit: found.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> bump.


Right here


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Right here


thanks!!!


----------



## mbudden

RRTech did a independent test on EK's water blocks. Quite interesting stuff.
You'll have to make an account to read the information there.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> here we go... 2 weeks life.
> i tought... let me buy the EN Version so that ain't gonna have any problem, so i mounted in the loop, closed the case, forgot about it, and two weeks after.....
> 
> no colorants, only distilled water.


Send an e-mail to EK, they'll ask you to open your block and clean it with a soft cloth. Did it on mine and it was sparkly new.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> RRTech did a independent test on EK's water blocks. Quite interesting stuff.
> You'll have to make an account to read the information there.


you can read it without an account, just can't see unembeded pictures. Rather good write up.


----------



## Levesque

I have over 10 EK waterblocks, some nickel and others EN nickel, in my 3 computers at home, and never had any problems.

Always using distilled water + Lugol solution 3 drops/L + silver killcoils.

Never had a problem in the last 5 years watercooling.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> you can read it without an account, just can't see unembeded pictures. Rather good write up.


Do you have the link? I thought they moved it to the private section. I couldn't find it else where.


----------



## L D4WG

Hey Guys,

Take a look at my MOBO and RAM.

When I first booted the RAM speed was not running at 2133MHz, I dont know much about RAM, and set it to 2133 with auto confg of everything else.

I don't like the idea of it being on auto, I have had some funny things happening with my system, (Random black screens, overclock fail once on startup), and right now my RAM is the only "Overclocked" component of my system.

So basically can some one give me some settings for the Rampage IV Extreme to run my RAM at 2133 stable thanks.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> you can read it without an account, just can't see unembeded pictures. Rather good write up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the link? I thought they moved it to the private section. I couldn't find it else where.
Click to expand...

I just searched Ek review when not signed in. Was middle of the page


----------



## Poloasis

So, is it safe to use the killcoil or any copper sulfate biocide in a loop containing a Swiftech Apogee HD, Koolance MB-ASR4E AR4E?
Thanks guys.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Send an e-mail to EK, they'll ask you to open your block and clean it with a soft cloth. Did it on mine and it was sparkly new.


only a cloth? would that work? i must try that out!!! THANKS!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> only a cloth? would that work? i must try that out!!! THANKS!


Yup!

The "warranty" sticker is the warranty against leaks, not for the product itself, like it's not supposed to corrode.

I'd obviously also check all your other blocks/pumps and rad, find what caused all that stuff.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Take a look at my MOBO and RAM.
> When I first booted the RAM speed was not running at 2133MHz, I dont know much about RAM, and set it to 2133 with auto confg of everything else.
> I don't like the idea of it being on auto, I have had some funny things happening with my system, (Random black screens, overclock fail once on startup), and right now my RAM is the only "Overclocked" component of my system.
> So basically can some one give me some settings for the Rampage IV Extreme to run my RAM at 2133 stable thanks.


You probably need to jump in and modify the timings of the ram as well to what the manufacturer has mentioned. Also increase the VDIMM voltage to 1.65 (or whatever the sticks are rated at). Probably undervolted sticks so they're unstable and crash.


----------



## derickwm

Oh yay OP can finally become a member


















Won't have it setup till I get home in three weeks though


----------



## Khalam

got my r4e installed about 3h ago, these are my first results, nothing special yet but getting there

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150235






in a few h ill give 3 sli a go and maybe if my sons sleeps long enough quad sli

btw thats all under water for the cpu


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

@Khalam - care to share settings? Trying to get 5.2Ghz running but no joy


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> got my r4e installed about 3h ago, these are my first results, nothing special yet but getting there
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150235


What are your temps like with that OC?
Congrats on hitting 5GHz though








Get mine next week so hopefully I'll be joining the 5GHz club, although I'm limited to a H60 until the summer


----------



## Khalam

temps are 15-17C idle and 59-63C full load. Settings are the best part, since as ive mentioned ive only had a few h with it, so i only changed vcore, disabled power saving and slowly increased the multi I cant wait to get this baby under ss, but thats not gone happen for another week or so (waiting for the unit to be made for me, 350W


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> temps are 15-17C idle and 59-63C full load. Settings are the best part, since as ive mentioned ive only had a few h with it, so i only changed vcore, disabled power saving and slowly increased the multi I cant wait to get this baby under ss, but thats not gone happen for another week or so (waiting for the unit to be made for me, 350W


Those temps are pretty decent for the OC and voltage you're pumping, I mean seriously? 15-17 IDLE=WIN!
This is getting me very excited about building my rig next week









SS?







lol
Can't wait to see pic of the setup under ss. Was contemplating ss, but I think I'll try water first and then maybe work my way up from there


----------



## Khalam

hehe thats what I did the temps are great but if you like them then what would you say to sli gtx 580 Lightning at 1015mhz on the core maxing out at 60c?


----------



## Improvidus

Normal edition of the Rampage IV Extreme X79 is now in stock at NewEgg.com: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
Also available with 3930K combo here or 3960X combo here.

Personally I don't see any reason why you wouldn't just buy the BF3 edition if you wanted this board. I sold my Battlefield 3 key for $35 on eBay since I already owned the Limited Edition.


----------



## Khalam

i got the one without bf3 for 90$less


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improvidus*
> 
> Normal edition of the Rampage IV Extreme X79 is now in stock at NewEgg.com: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> Also available with 3930K combo here or 3960X combo here.
> Personally I don't see any reason why you wouldn't just buy the BF3 edition if you wanted this board. I sold my Battlefield 3 key for $35 on eBay since I already owned the Limited Edition.


Because with the combo discount the regular Rampage IV Extreme is $65 less and even if you sold the Battlefiled 3 key for $35 your still paying $30 more for a different picture on the front of the box.


----------



## Improvidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Because with the combo discount the regular Rampage IV Extreme is $65 less and even if you sold the Battlefiled 3 key for $35 your still paying $30 more for a different picture on the front of the box.


When I bought my Rampage IV Extreme Battlefield 3 edition I was able to get it as a combo for only $20 more than the standard edition combo. Not sure if the prices have changed since then.

Changing the topic, does anyone have issues after using *Load Safe Defaults* with BIOS version 0901? For some odd reason my CPU VCore was being automatically set to 0.800V which would cause "System unstable. Your CPU ratio may be down at 12x due to unsuitable conditions". Changing it to 1.400V then back to Auto again seems to have fixed it. I was reinstalling Windows so I wanted to go back to default, non-overclocked settings.

Update: I restarted my system again and got the same error while VCore was set to the Auto setting. I went back and used *Load Optimized Defaults* this time. No issues now from what I can tell.


----------



## owikh84

So this is my RIVE + Koolance block


















3930K @ 5.1GHz


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improvidus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Because with the combo discount the regular Rampage IV Extreme is $65 less and even if you sold the Battlefiled 3 key for $35 your still paying $30 more for a different picture on the front of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my Rampage IV Extreme Battlefield 3 edition I was able to get it as a combo for only $20 more than the standard edition combo. Not sure if the prices have changed since then.
Click to expand...

From Newegg? I've never seen the Rampage IV Extreme/BF3 added to the combo list for the 3930k but maybe it was on there for a day or two and I missed it. Anyways its not available with a CPU combo discount any more so you'd have to buy one of the memory kits they have listed to get any sort of discount.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Add me in to the list


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey H4wk

Update you motherboard bios to 0803, you'll gain even more stability at higher clocks. Might even be able to lower your voltage for your current OC.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I believe you are talking about bios for Extreme, but I have Formula board







There is no new bios available atm on the asus web.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> got my r4e installed about 3h ago, these are my first results, nothing special yet but getting there
> 
> 
> in a few h ill give 3 sli a go and maybe if my sons sleeps long enough quad sli
> btw thats all under water for the cpu


i wonder which score i coult hit with my cards pulling up my 3930K to 5 & over Ghz


----------



## rsmackz

Hello all, I recently got this board and built a whole new system but I ran into a problem. I originally had 2 crucial 8gb sticks of RAM 1600 on my motherboard and the system would not boot, only post BIOS code 65, so I swapped the 2 sticks of RAM with a 4GB DDR3 1600 Crucial laying around. It booted with only that but did not see the 8 gb sticks at all. I updated the BIOS to 0803 and tried installing the RAM pieces in again to no avail. I grabbed 2 more 4GB sticks to try those with the 4gb one I have in no, but only still sees the 4gb. Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated, so far I am stumped. I thought there would be a setting in the BIOS that is allowing the system to only see 4gb RAM but have no idea. Thanks for your time!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> So this is my RIVE + Koolance block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3930K @ 5.1GHz


I see an EK Supreme HF there, am I right?

Did you have any height problems connecting it to the Koolance mobo block?


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I see an EK Supreme HF there, am I right?
> 
> Did you have any height problems connecting it to the Koolance mobo block?


Yes it is HF with 1366 mounting
there's no problem connecting the blocks
upper fittings from left to right:: Bitspower 90degree, C47 adapter, crystal link tube 3-slot, C47 adapter, G1/4 extender, bits 90deg, G1/4 extender.
bottom: 90deg dual rotary, crystal link tube 3-slot, C47 adapter, 90deg


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsmackz*
> 
> Hello all, I recently got this board and built a whole new system but I ran into a problem. I originally had 2 crucial 8gb sticks of RAM 1600 on my motherboard and the system would not boot, only post BIOS code 65, so I swapped the 2 sticks of RAM with a 4GB DDR3 1600 Crucial laying around. It booted with only that but did not see the 8 gb sticks at all. I updated the BIOS to 0803 and tried installing the RAM pieces in again to no avail. I grabbed 2 more 4GB sticks to try those with the 4gb one I have in no, but only still sees the 4gb. Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated, so far I am stumped. I thought there would be a setting in the BIOS that is allowing the system to only see 4gb RAM but have no idea. Thanks for your time!


remove 3 sticks & boot with 1 stick only. if it showed the amount of ram correctly continue to put the 2nd stick, followed by 3rd & 4th
let's say if u put the 3rd stick & bios only detected 4GB instead of 6GB, pls run this stick alone on single channel to sort out whether it is a faulty one


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I believe you are talking about bios for Extreme, but I have Formula board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no new bios available atm on the asus web.


Oh.









I've just learned today that there was a formula board too.


----------



## Khalam

and a bit better


----------



## Improvidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsmackz*
> 
> Hello all, I recently got this board and built a whole new system but I ran into a problem. I originally had 2 crucial 8gb sticks of RAM 1600 on my motherboard and the system would not boot, only post BIOS code 65, so I swapped the 2 sticks of RAM with a 4GB DDR3 1600 Crucial laying around. It booted with only that but did not see the 8 gb sticks at all. I updated the BIOS to 0803 and tried installing the RAM pieces in again to no avail. I grabbed 2 more 4GB sticks to try those with the 4gb one I have in no, but only still sees the 4gb. Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated, so far I am stumped. I thought there would be a setting in the BIOS that is allowing the system to only see 4gb RAM but have no idea. Thanks for your time!


When I built my system I think I used the red DDR slots at first and my system would not boot. I would get a black screen with code 65 as well. I swapped all four sticks (4GB sticks for a total of 16GB) into the black slots and the system booted with no issues. In the Rampage IV Extreme X79 manual it shows the red slots as being DIMM 2 or something like that while the black slots are DIMM 1. Not sure if this will help in your situation but good luck!


----------



## Poloasis

Just getting ready to put my RIVE together and I would welcome any idea on the water cooling circuit from you guys if possible.
Thanks guys.
My concept is from Res->Rad->CPU->CPU out1->top Mosfet cooler, CPU out2->Video card, CPU out3->MB Chipset. All out thru Bitspower Matte Black Q Adapter -> Res
Parts list is as followed:

-HW-
Corsair Obsidian 800D
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Intel i7 3930k
*Corsair Dominator 2x8 Dual Channel "until Corsair Dominator GT 16GB 4x4 CAS9 becomes avail Grrrrr"
*AMD Radeon 4870x2 WC "Until AMD Radeon 7000 series Jan~Mar"
MB on board sound card "until Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion Q1 2012" Can't use my SB X-Fi Titanium since its PCI.
Corsair Professional AX1200 PSU
*2x 256GB Crucial m4 RAID 0
-Cooling-
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 360 Radiator - Copper Fins - Single Circuit
6x COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing "Push-pull config"
Tecnofront AirBox 360
*Swiftech MCP655 "Speed rev"
Swiftech Apogee HD x79
XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25" Reservoir for one Laing D5 / MCP655
Koolance MB-ASR4E ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Q Adapter
Bitfenix Alchemy Multisleeve

*Currently used in present rig.

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7346202/1/Mach%27s%20RIG%202012?h=2e2ec6


----------



## p3gaz_001

this is my daily use.....


----------



## narmour

I would like to be a member!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154969


----------



## Clox

Never mind, got it!


----------



## Poloasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> Just getting ready to put my RIVE together and I would welcome any idea on the water cooling circuit from you guys if possible.
> Thanks guys.
> My concept is from Res->Rad->CPU->CPU out1->top Mosfet cooler, CPU out2->Video card, CPU out3->MB Chipset. All out thru Bitspower Matte Black Q Adapter -> Res
> Parts list is as followed:
> -HW-
> Corsair Obsidian 800D
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> Intel i7 3930k
> *Corsair Dominator 2x8 Dual Channel "until Corsair Dominator GT 16GB 4x4 CAS9 becomes avail Grrrrr"
> *AMD Radeon 4870x2 WC "Until AMD Radeon 7000 series Jan~Mar"
> MB on board sound card "until Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion Q1 2012" Can't use my SB X-Fi Titanium since its PCI.
> Corsair Professional AX1200 PSU
> *2x 256GB Crucial m4 RAID 0
> -Cooling-
> Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 360 Radiator - Copper Fins - Single Circuit
> 6x COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing "Push-pull config"
> Tecnofront AirBox 360
> *Swiftech MCP655 "Speed rev"
> Swiftech Apogee HD x79
> XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25" Reservoir for one Laing D5 / MCP655
> Koolance MB-ASR4E ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Q Adapter
> Bitfenix Alchemy Multisleeve
> *Currently used in present rig.
> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7346202/1/Mach%27s%20RIG%202012?h=2e2ec6


Any ideas guys?
Thx


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> My concept is from Res->Rad->CPU->CPU out1->top Mosfet cooler, CPU out2->Video card, CPU out3->MB Chipset. All out thru Bitspower Matte Black Q Adapter -> Res


I'm not really sure I understand all the CPU outs you are using.

Res->Pump->Rad->Chipset->CPU->Mosfet->Gpu->Gpu->Res, is what I am doing.

I don't know, but I can't picture your plan in my head. Maybe my newbieness :O


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Waiting on my last piece of the build, 3930K.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> this is my daily use.....


What are you using for cooling?


----------



## [email protected]

UEFi guide for OC for the R4E posted here for you guys to reference if need be. Any questions post them in that thread and I will respond as I get time









http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


----------



## Poloasis

Its the swiftecg apogee HD, it has 4 hole one in 3 out.
Sorry about that.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poloasis

Thank you sir.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> What are you using for cooling?


liquid cooling on cpu, mainboard is stock cooling, but it doesn't matter anymore, mainboard just died.


----------



## Michalev

So it appears that my board is DOA







guess it is RMA time.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalev*
> 
> So it appears that my board is DOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess it is RMA time.


ouch... sorry to hear that.... i know how it feels, it sucks .... mine went K.O. this night ;(


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

@ Poloasis -

Loop order has no more than ~ 0.5c difference

Shortest loop path (like routing) between all components results in better performance.

Less hosing = more flow = lower temps
Quote:


> The old tubing size question


Also proven to have almost 0% difference unless you're talking about the jump from 8mm to 3/8" - flow is the biggest change and again, it's been tested and only accounts for ~0.5c

The use of multiple angled fittings can add as much as 8" worth of extra hosing in terms of flow which can increase temps...
Quote:


> However NOTHING can beat TWO or more loops for that setup rather than just one.


Again, Swiftech have done thorough testing on this under normal circumstances it's better to have a single loop than have multiples. Dual benifets the GPU's but single has nicer effects on the CPU.

Don't get me wrong though, all these things can add up to be a few degrees... whether or not those extra degrees make enough of a difference to your desired temperature though is another question


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elemental_Dragon*
> 
> @ Poloasis -
> 
> Loop order has no more than ~ 0.5c difference
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The old tubing size question
> 
> 
> 
> Also proven to have almost 0% difference unless you're talking about the jump from 8mm to 3/8" - flow is the biggest change and again, it's been tested and only accounts for ~0.5c
> 
> The use of multiple angled fittings can add as much as 8" worth of extra hosing in terms of flow which can increase temps...
Click to expand...

Got any links that show the ~0.5 difference? I have always read this but never really bothered to look into it, and I would be interested to know the experimentation behind the ~0.5 difference









Thanks


----------



## Poloasis

@ Elemental_Dragon - I understand, what about 2 radiators in one loop, would you suggest this?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I have two radiators in a single loop cooling a 3630k @ 4.8GHz @ 1.4V and a GTX590 overvolted to 1V from 0.925 @ 725MHz core (up from 630). 24C ambient temps, LinPack + Furmark burn in. Never exceeding 65C on anything. While others results may vary, it works well for me and many others. Check my buildlog if you're interested.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> liquid cooling on cpu, mainboard is stock cooling, but it doesn't matter anymore, mainboard just died.


Sorry about your board







I do still have to ask more about your cooling though haha. Idling with a minimum of 9C


----------



## Levesque

EK waterblock (EN nickel-plexi) now in place on my Rampage.









Shiny!


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> EK waterblock (EN nickel-plexi) now in place on my Rampage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny!


Looks awesome, my block is in the mail. Any tips on installing? Or straight forward...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> EK waterblock (EN nickel-plexi) now in place on my Rampage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny!


Looks real nice man.









You might be able to OC higher now that the VRMs are cooled well.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Any tips on installing? Or straight forward...


Straight forward. Took me 10 minutes to install it.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Sorry about your board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do still have to ask more about your cooling though haha. Idling with a minimum of 9C


i've got a cold room! ahah


----------



## -javier-

anyone know what was change on the new BIOS 0901 for the iv?


----------



## SundrKyn

I have the Rampage IV Extreme







Im so happy!

I would like to join this illustrious club, if you would be so kind to grant me access. I have the 3960x Intel CPU.

Here is some pictorial proof:


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> EK waterblock (EN nickel-plexi) now in place on my Rampage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny!


I prefer mine...


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I prefer mine...


can you link us to where u got those?


----------



## shnur

Those = ? which part lol


----------



## p3gaz_001

i think is talking about ram blocks....

.... --> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/ram-blocks.html


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Those = ? which part lol


lol sorry i was talking about the chipset block.


----------



## shnur

Oh, chipset block got it from Dazmode.com very good guy.


----------



## Homewrecker

Hey all, new to this forum.

I personally prefer the Koolance Block since the fittings are farther apart. It made it easier for me to plumb both MB Blocks and the CPU Block.
The problem I have now is that I keep seeing everyone elses WC setup for the MB which gives me new ideas for mine. At this rate I'll never even get the thing powered up beacause I can't leave the setup alone









I'll upload a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## shnur

Actually I had the same situation, I preferred Koolance for that only reason.

Post pics!


----------



## Homeyjojo

Hey guys, question.

If i cant fit my gpu on the top pci slot because of a rear mounted rad, will the next one down be 16x if the one above it is empty? Im guessing not but i thought i would ask.... building my r4e build is fun


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

1st and 3rd red slot are pci-e x16 (at least on formula) so you might try 3rd one


----------



## Tobarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeyjojo*
> 
> Hey guys, question.
> If i cant fit my gpu on the top pci slot because of a rear mounted rad, will the next one down be 16x if the one above it is empty? Im guessing not but i thought i would ask.... building my r4e build is fun


No it's not. Obviously you can check in the owner's manual, but you'll also notice it's printed on the PCB itself.

Cheers!


----------



## Homewrecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeyjojo*
> 
> Hey guys, question.
> If i cant fit my gpu on the top pci slot because of a rear mounted rad, will the next one down be 16x if the one above it is empty? Im guessing not but i thought i would ask.... building my r4e build is fun


You can use the PCIE Lane Simulator in the BIOS to figure out what configuration would work best.


----------



## Homeyjojo

Thanks but I flipped the rad so it fits in the top slot. Looks a little odd but works fine.


----------



## shnur

There is barely any difference between 8x and 16x, so I wouldn't worry too much about different slots.


----------



## burningrave101

http://www.excaliberpc.com/611535/asus-rampage-iv-formula-rog.html


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

They're also pcie 3.0, not 2.0. Huge bandwidth difference


----------



## mixman

Here is the Gene : http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-LGA-2011--X79-Motherboards/dp/B006L6ZIU4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1325061062&sr=8-7

Hope the price comes down.


----------



## shnur

Wow. 300$ is AMAZING for such a beast board. A regular P9 Pro goes for ~350...


----------



## Homeyjojo

Hey guys, im building a r4e system, and was wondering if I have to plug my power supply into the plug right next to the 1st pci-e slot. Its supposed to give extra power to the pci-e and dimm slots or something? Haha i have one gtx 580 and 16g of 4x4 ram.


----------



## Homeyjojo

I should probably stop introducing what im doing since that was my 4th post... haha


----------



## Lord Vile

O.K. finally got all my parts in but I have one problem at the moment.

I am using the EK EN HF waterblock and the mounting kit that was enclosed does not have the risers that EK is saying are necessary to achieve optimal results.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=115&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17

First picture, the black risers were not included.

So...any suggestions on a workaround or should I be trying to contact EK about it?

I would post some pics but I'm cameraless atm, working on that too.

Thanks.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeyjojo*
> 
> Hey guys, im building a r4e system, and was wondering if I have to plug my power supply into the plug right next to the 1st pci-e slot. Its supposed to give extra power to the pci-e and dimm slots or something? Haha i have one gtx 580 and 16g of 4x4 ram.


You don't need it unless your running SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## Homeyjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> O.K. finally got all my parts in but I have one problem at the moment.
> I am using the EK EN HF waterblock and the mounting kit that was enclosed does not have the risers that EK is saying are necessary to achieve optimal results.
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=115&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17
> First picture, the black risers were not included.
> So...any suggestions on a workaround or should I be trying to contact EK about it?
> I would post some pics but I'm cameraless atm, working on that too.
> Thanks.


I have the same block, and i installed it without these spacers. Correct me if im wrong, but there shouldn't be too much of a performance difference from a 2mm washer.


----------



## Homeyjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> You don't need it unless your running SLI/Crossfire.


And how about giving the dimms extra power?


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeyjojo*
> 
> I have the same block, and i installed it without these spacers. Correct me if im wrong, but there shouldn't be too much of a performance difference from a 2mm washer.


"This unforseen difference in mounting pressure could yield up to 1.5°C higher CPU temperatures (according to our internal testing) thus not fully utilizing the cooling capabilites of the EK-Supreme HF series water block."

I wouldn't say that it's "too much" but still why spend money on a high performance part and not reap the full benefits. I guess I could go with it for now until they release a new alternative to this particular system.


----------



## Homeyjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> O.K. finally got all my parts in but I have one problem at the moment.
> 
> I am using the EK EN HF waterblock and the mounting kit that was enclosed does not have the risers that EK is saying are necessary to achieve optimal results.
> 
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=115&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17
> 
> First picture, the black risers were not included.
> 
> So...any suggestions on a workaround or should I be trying to contact EK about it?
> 
> I would post some pics but I'm cameraless atm, working on that too.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Homeyjojo*
> 
> I have the same block, and i installed it without these spacers. Correct me if im wrong, but there shouldn't be too much of a performance difference from a 2mm washer.
> 
> 
> 
> "This unforseen difference in mounting pressure could yield up to 1.5°C higher CPU temperatures (according to our internal testing) thus not fully utilizing the cooling capabilites of the EK-Supreme HF series water block."
> 
> I wouldn't say that it's "too much" but still why spend money on a high performance part and not reap the full benefits. I guess I could go with it for now until they release a new alternative to this particular system.
Click to expand...

If it bothers you just get four 2.5mm plastic spacers and put them in. Doesnt seem too fancy.


----------



## shnur

You can use the spacers that came with the Supreme HF for the socket 1366, works like a charm


----------



## -javier-

is anyone using the motherboard sound card on this board or using a pci sound card?>


----------



## Homeyjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> is anyone using the motherboard sound card on this board or using a pci sound card?>


Im using pci sound card - creative x-fi fatal1ty.


----------



## shnur

I gave up on board sound cards, using an Asus DX


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeyjojo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> is anyone using the motherboard sound card on this board or using a pci sound card?>
> 
> 
> 
> Im using pci sound card - creative x-fi fatal1ty.
Click to expand...

Same here. Solid card. Great for the price


----------



## shorty71

Here is my 24/7 AirCooled SetUp.


----------



## eux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> is anyone using the motherboard sound card on this board or using a pci sound card?>


I just picked up an asus xonar stx today and it sounds amazing! Definitely would recommend a sound card over RIV onboard.


----------



## Poloasis

Just finished or should I say almost finish my new build. I will post specs and build log soon.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> is anyone using the motherboard sound card on this board or using a pci sound card?>


OK since you've asked. The bottom line is this..
If one currently has crappy computer speakers and cheap headphones, having awesome add-on cards ain't gonna make any differece.. If anything it'll just amplify the crap coming outta my speakers.








I do have dedicated speakers for audio work but they're connected to my ProTools box and games don't really use it.


----------



## Lord Vile

Ok got my build together and am doing driver installation etc.

I want to use the ssd caching but for some reason the AI Suite II doesn't have the option. I reinstalled it but still no option for ssd caching appears. Anyone know why?
Installed a patcher for it but it didn't seem to do anything, I'm confused.


----------



## Kenetic

Think i may have just broken something









Have just been playing with my over clock, tried to boot into windows at x50 at 1.5v the windows logo spun for a second then a click and the pc powered off. The worrying part is there was then another click, and now it wont power back on at all I get nothing when I try to power on.

Anyone able to offer any advice?

3930k and rampage iv extreme

Thanks


----------



## derickwm

3 more days until I get to go home and play with mine







yayyyy


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Think i may have just broken something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have just been playing with my over clock, tried to boot into windows at x50 at 1.5v the windows logo spun for a second then a click and the pc powered off. The worrying part is there was then another click, and now it wont power back on at all I get nothing when I try to power on.
> Anyone able to offer any advice?
> 3930k and rampage iv extreme
> Thanks


Clear CMOS

Also, is there lights on the board? If not, load bios #2 through the switch and try booting into that.

Otherwise, disconnect everything but the bare minimum (1 ram, cpu and board and video card and try booting into that)


----------



## Poloasis

I tough 1.45v was the highest safest voltage for the 3930k?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vile

Here are some pics from my build. Will be overclocking soon, can't wait!


----------



## [email protected]

That build looks sweet Lord Vile. Good job.


----------



## Kenetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Clear CMOS
> 
> Also, is there lights on the board? If not, load bios #2 through the switch and try booting into that.
> 
> Otherwise, disconnect everything but the bare minimum (1 ram, cpu and board and video card and try booting into that)


Thanks for the advice. I will near tears last night lol so decided to goto bed and wait untill this morning with a fresh head.

I did what you said reset cmos but this didnt help, i tried switching to second bios but again no power on. Then i unplugged both graphics cards. I powered on and this time it worked. it powered on and stayed running however as it first switched on there was a small crackle and a few sort of spit noise's, and a small smell of burning.

I then maybe took a gamble and plugged one of my gfx cards back in and again the pc turned on, it booted up and i got into windows. Everything does seem fine (with NO o/c on cpu or gfx) and i have tried some bf3 to load up psu and it seems fine.

I am assuming due to all of this that the issue is with the PSU. its a 3 week old OCZ ZX 1250w.

I have now plugged in my second gfx card and again everything seems fine (with NO o/c) and bf3 is running fine at ultra with low temps.

Do you think its safe to be using my pc? or should i just leave it off now and return my PSU for a replacment/new one. maybe this was just a hiccup and will be fine?

Im just SO happy that my mobo/cpu hasnt fried.

Thanks.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> I tough 1.45v was the highest safest voltage for the 3930k?
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


Ideally you'd keep under 1.45 under air, under 1.6 for water and if you go over 1.6 you're under phase/ln2 and you know what you're doing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I will near tears last night lol so decided to goto bed and wait untill this morning with a fresh head.
> I did what you said reset cmos but this didnt help, i tried switching to second bios but again no power on. Then i unplugged both graphics cards. I powered on and this time it worked. it powered on and stayed running however as it first switched on there was a small crackle and a few sort of spit noise's, and a small smell of burning.
> I then maybe took a gamble and plugged one of my gfx cards back in and again the pc turned on, it booted up and i got into windows. Everything does seem fine (with NO o/c on cpu or gfx) and i have tried some bf3 to load up psu and it seems fine.
> I am assuming due to all of this that the issue is with the PSU. its a 3 week old OCZ ZX 1250w.
> I have now plugged in my second gfx card and again everything seems fine (with NO o/c) and bf3 is running fine at ultra with low temps.
> Do you think its safe to be using my pc? or should i just leave it off now and return my PSU for a replacment/new one. maybe this was just a hiccup and will be fine?
> Im just SO happy that my mobo/cpu hasnt fried.
> Thanks.


If you smell burning, it is a very bad idea to continue to use your computer. Can you smell around to check where the smell came from? Also inspect your motherboard for any apparent damages of capacitors, they should all look round and shiny, if they're popped or weird you'd need to check for the board.

Until you know for sure what components have issues I wouldn't recommend trying to RMA anything as it'll be a waste of time/money.


----------



## Kenetic

I smelt burning when it first turned on but since then it has been fine, no burning smells no loss of performance everything seems okay. Im not sure what todo at the moment.


----------



## shnur

If something burned down; you have to find out what it is because it may be fine now but computer parts shouldn't burn... there's no combustion like in cars.

The last thing you want at this point is realize 1 day after you warranty is over that something stopped working.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> I smelt burning when it first turned on but since then it has been fine, no burning smells no loss of performance everything seems okay. Im not sure what todo at the moment.


If something burned then you need to find out asap what it is. It may not be your cpu or motherboard though. One time when I was OC'ing my 950 and I bumped the voltage up a little bit my system did something similar to yours and then smelled burnt. I pretty much crapped myself and then started sniffing around my case... it turns out my cold cathode inverter board burnt out! So random but I'd rather it be that instead of a $250 chip or motherboard.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Nice loop Lord Ville. Most of the reason I didn't get a block for the motherboard was because of the fact that you you needed to have an additional 2 inlets and 2 outlets. I really can't stand a spaghetti loop in the computer, but that looks very not bad, well done.









I've been having a bit more of a go at overclocking for a 24/7 system. So many settings to play with








Here's where I'm at so far. I feel as if I can trim back some more volts at this clock. Are these settings in check with what other people have been experiecning? (Remember this system has to work through our Summer for a few months)

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/5994/overclock2011.png


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That build looks sweet Lord Vile. Good job.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> Nice loop Lord Ville. Most of the reason I didn't get a block for the motherboard was because of the fact that you you needed to have an additional 2 inlets and 2 outlets. I really can't stand a spaghetti loop in the computer, but that looks very not bad, well done.


Thanks. If I had had any idea of how all the parts fit together before they arrived I could have come up with something a little more refined. As it was I REALLY wanted to get it together so I used what I had. There were a couple of tricky parts, but everything is working well now and temps look good.

I'm going to OC everything soon, you guys are going to help me, right?









If it weren't for all of you and this forum this endevour would have not gone as smoothly as it has so far. Overclock.net FTW. You guys rock!


----------



## dansi

hi guys what is the difference between the rog formula and x79deluxe?

seemingly x79deluxe has more power phase, beefier heat sink, 8x ram slots, comes with bt and wifi and also realtek latest alc898 (vs alc 889/xfi mb). better specs wise over a similar prize formula on paper?


----------



## fmsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Ok got my build together and am doing driver installation etc.
> I want to use the ssd caching but for some reason the AI Suite II doesn't have the option. I reinstalled it but still no option for ssd caching appears. Anyone know why?
> Installed a patcher for it but it didn't seem to do anything, I'm confused.


As far as I am aware that function is only supported on the Z68 chipset, one option would be to use the seagate momentus XT as it uses as similar idea however the SSD is literally built onto the drive


----------



## ReignsOfPower

No SRT Caching from Intel, no, but thanks to ASUS...




That being said....I don't have the SSD Caching option in AI Suite II either


----------



## Homeyjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> No SRT Caching from Intel, no, but thanks to ASUS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said....I don't have the SSD Caching option in AI Suite II either


They figure with a 450$ mobo that you have a larger ssd... haha


----------



## Lord Vile

[quote name="Homeyjojo" They figure with a 450$ mobo that you have a larger ssd... haha[/quote]

Yeah that video was the one that led me to believe ssd caching would work on the Rampage IV. But I think you're right hehe. Too bad or I would have gotten a beefier ssd for boot. Oh well I'll get one when I upgrade


----------



## Homewrecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Thanks!
> Thanks. If I had had any idea of how all the parts fit together before they arrived I could have come up with something a little more refined. As it was I REALLY wanted to get it together so I used what I had. There were a couple of tricky parts, but everything is working well now and temps look good.
> I'm going to OC everything soon, you guys are going to help me, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for all of you and this forum this endevour would have not gone as smoothly as it has so far. Overclock.net FTW. You guys rock!


It looks like you're running the MB, CPU & both Vid Cards in a single loop. How big of a Rad (or how many) are you running? That might be too much of a thermal load for one loop - especially if you're going to overclock.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homewrecker*
> 
> It looks like you're running the MB, CPU & both Vid Cards in a single loop. How big of a Rad (or how many) are you running? That might be too much of a thermal load for one loop - especially if you're going to overclock.


He'll be fine if he has enough radiators. I've got my stuff all overclocked on a single loop and I'm in a 26-27C Ambient temp with great results.


----------



## Kimir

I guess I'm in da club, huh!












edit: cpuz validation here


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homewrecker*
> 
> It looks like you're running the MB, CPU & both Vid Cards in a single loop. How big of a Rad (or how many) are you running? That might be too much of a thermal load for one loop - especially if you're going to overclock.


I have 1 Black Ice SR-1 480 with 6 fans, 2 running in push pull*. It's 80 degrees here right now and at idle my GPU's are at 29c and my processor is arould 33c average. At full load running Prime 95 and FurMark my GPU's got to 40c and my processor was around 50c average. That means that at 80F ambient my GPU's are at 84.2F and my processor is at 91.4F. At load GPU's are at 104F and my processor at 122F.

Are these acceptable temps? Doesn't look bad to me but I'm not a pro.

Also, I am using Real Temp 3.6 and GPU-Z 0.5.7 to monitor everything. If there are better programs I'm all ears as Real Temp only monitors 4 cores of my processor not 6. I've searched for something new but didn't find anything that I trusted. Any suggestions?

Thanks.

*edit: my fans are noisblocker 1850rpm fans, I have them all set to run at around 1200-1250rpm. Computer is very quiet.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> I have 1 Black Ice SR-1 480 with 6 fans, 2 running in push pull*. It's 80 degrees here right now and at idle my GPU's are at 29c and my processor is arould 33c average. At full load running Prime 95 and FurMark my GPU's got to 40c and my processor was around 50c average. That means that at 80F ambient my GPU's are at 84.2F and my processor is at 91.4F. At load GPU's are at 104F and my processor at 122F.
> Are these acceptable temps? Doesn't look bad to me but I'm not a pro.
> Also, I am using Real Temp 3.6 and GPU-Z 0.5.7 to monitor everything. If there are better programs I'm all ears as Real Temp only monitors 4 cores of my processor not 6. I've searched for something new but didn't find anything that I trusted. Any suggestions?
> Thanks.
> *edit: my fans are noisblocker 1850rpm fans, I have them all set to run at around 1200-1250rpm. Computer is very quiet.


Your temps sound fine to me mate. Get some overclocking done and leave an additional 10C headroom for the warmer months.


----------



## Homeyjojo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178327

Add me to the chart please!!1


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Add me please.

Still at stock. Gonna start OCing and pushing it soon. Waterloop going to be done here in a week or two.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup




----------



## Border201

Aww yea OC'd to 4.5 when all 6 cores are going 4.8 when less then 3 are running! Have to say this is the Cadillac of Mobos!


----------



## Tweak17emon

yo dawg, heard you like 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153217


----------



## Border201

I WILL GET THERE! If you can get that with a vcore under 1.5 then I CAN TOO!









Admittedly I'm a first time Overclocker... BUT STILL!!!!


----------



## Tweak17emon




----------



## Border201

Awesome! I'll compare those to mine once I get home!


----------



## Tweak17emon

ive got more in my build log (located in my sig). not close to being done yet though. my goal is to hit 5.6ghz right now.


----------



## Border201

That on water or through a phase changer?


----------



## Tweak17emon

water. im running a Prototype Danger Den Socket 2011 CPU Waterblock though.... 19C is pretty cold as it :]


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

You need sub 0 temps at a certain point for stability. 5.6 is impossible on regular water cooling.


----------



## Ujaho

Guys is the onboard sound on the Asus Formula board better than say a Auzentech XF-I Forte? or should i get the Rampage extreme & use my auzentech card?


----------



## Border201

It's able to handle up to 7.1 but I'm no audiopile. I'd say this though if your speakers cost more then a few hundred bucks then a stand alone card is likely going to serve you well.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ujaho*
> 
> Guys is the onboard sound on the Asus Formula board better than say a Auzentech XF-I Forte? or should i get the Rampage extreme & use my auzentech card?


If the SupremeFX III is anything like the onboard sound on the Maximus IV Gene-Z it is just software based with an ordinary Realtek audio CODEC and is not an actual Creative sound chip on the board.
Quote:


> For audio, the ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z features a software-based X-Fi solution that ASUS refers to as the X-Fi 2 SupremeFX, which utilizes a Realtek ALC889 audio CODEC underneath the metal vanity plate shown in the second picture.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_IV_Gene-Z/5.html

So no the audio solution on the Formula is not going to be better than a quality dedicated sound card.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Add! The board build quality is amazing. This is my first ROG board, but I have been an Asus MB user dating back to northwood days.



its going into this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1197920/build-log-too-big-caselabs-th10


----------



## Jayyde

Add me as well!



Cable management has been improved since this pic was taken, along with a fan controller, so there hardly is any sight of 3pin fan connectors.


----------



## Ujaho

Hey Jayyde or anyone else for that matter, is there a big performance gain going from the i7 920 to your X79 setup in all honesty? I have a i7920 myself, should i wait till Ivy Bridge E comes out & wack that in an RE4? Cheers


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

It's over twice as fast as my 920. So much win

I'm having an issue when overclocking that with certain settings there is no video signal. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## FattyBoomba

Iv'e had the exact same issue with my overclocked system this week where my system failed to post video signal (though it was a sandy bridge motherboard but with the same Asus EFI Bios).

I was told that if you leave the TPD switch turned on, which is supposed to "auto" overclock the bus speed of the PCI-Express Slots, then at some point the motherboard overclocks the BCLK to 103 (in my case) instead os standard 100.... and then you can't obtain video signal (no posting of video) because the video card can't handle the overclocked bus speed, depending on the video card/s.

The point is that TPD switch is supposed to be able to auto set itself upon subsequent reboots to fix itself and downclock the BCLK speed to a level that WILL post video, but the reality is somewhat different and you can be stuck with no video at all.

Solution in my case, was to turn the physical TPD switch off which is located on the motherboard below the last PCI-Express Slot, and your system will then post video and boot properly.

The difference is that your PCI-EXpress BCLK Speed will be manually set to 100Mhz, and then if you want to overclock thje bus speed further for BCLK, then you have to do so manually from the BIOS..

But at least this way you can post video every time ;-)

Hope this helps

Cheers

Nick


----------



## derickwm

Lolololol updated.

Also I've been loving my 3930k! Finally have been able to use it for Folding as of last night. Check out my build log in sig


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Anyone here managed to get the ASUS SSD Caching working?
Also - anyone found a better alternative to the ASUS Enterprise RST Drivers? I was thinking of removing mine altogether as they noticeable increased boot time for my machine.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I'd like to submit my candidacy to join this party list as well.


----------



## derickwm

That'll be $5


----------



## jermzz

add me


















I have a question. Does any PCI-e slot besides slot #1 run native 16x with a single VGA? I wan't to move my card up a slot or two to help clean up my loop, but I'm not going to move it if it's going to run at 8x.

thanks!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. Does any PCI-e slot besides slot #1 run native 16x with a single VGA? I wan't to move my card up a slot or two to help clean up my loop, but I'm not going to move it if it's going to run at 8x.
> thanks!


the 3rd red slot does as well. You realize that it's 8x in a pci 3.0 slot right? Not 8x in a 2.0 slot. Seem to be a lot of people using the standard dominator ram blocks instead of the x4 versions that are made for 4 dimms instead of 6. Any reason for that?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> the 3rd red slot does as well. You realize that it's 8x in a pci 3.0 slot right? Not 8x in a 2.0 slot. Seem to be a lot of people using the standard dominator ram blocks instead of the x4 versions that are made for 4 dimms instead of 6. Any reason for that?


8x in a PCI-e spot 3.0? Are you making sure I understand that the slots are 3.0? If so, I know this... The manual shows slot #1 at 16x, but doen't show any other slot 16x for only single VGA is why I asked. If slot 3 will run at 16x then I'll use it.

As for the ram blocks, I had AP-15's on auto notify on FrozenCPU and they just happened to come in stock when I was about to order my WC parts, so I just ordered everything together because I had a 10% coupon which is a lot of money of a $1500 order. Unfortunately, at this time they only had the standard blocks in stock. Since I was receiving the discount I figured what the hell and got them. I didn't count on them blocking the chipset/mosfet ports though, so I ended up having to move them over a bit. It's whatever as long as they work.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> 8x in a PCI-e spot 3.0? Are you making sure I understand that the slots are 3.0? If so, I know this... The manual shows slot #1 at 16x, but doen't show any other slot 16x for only single VGA is why I asked. If slot 3 will run at 16x then I'll use it.
> As for the ram blocks, I had AP-15's on auto notify on FrozenCPU and they just happened to come in stock when I was about to order my WC parts, so I just ordered everything together because I had a 10% coupon which is a lot of money of a $1500 order. Unfortunately, at this time they only had the standard blocks in stock. Since I was receiving the discount I figured what the hell and got them. I didn't count on them blocking the chipset/mosfet ports though, so I ended up having to move them over a bit. It's whatever as long as they work.


The third red slow runs at 16x, at least it says that in the bios when I have my 3 cards in. I was trying to make sure that you know it doesn't matter whether it's running at 16x or 8x bc it's a pcie 3.0 slot and it won't affect performance at all, unlike with pcie 2.0 slots running at 8x.

I was just wondering about the blocks since I've seen a few people with them.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The third red slow runs at 16x, at least it says that in the bios when I have my 3 cards in. I was trying to make sure that you know it doesn't matter whether it's running at 16x or 8x bc it's a pcie 3.0 slot and it won't affect performance at all, unlike with pcie 2.0 slots running at 8x.
> I was just wondering about the blocks since I've seen a few people with them.


Well if you're running 3 cards, then you're using NF200 and it will show 16x.... Single VGA will not trigger nf200 so it could very well be running at 8x in slot 3 with no SLI. Why wont 8x vs 16x on pcie 3.0 slots not effect performance?

Ok, I see. So pice 3.0 @ 8x = pcie 2.0 @ 16x. So those two carry the same bandwidth. So I can virtually run my 580 on any slot. sweet.

But I still don't think any slot but #1 will run at 16x with a single VGA, in reference to new gen cards where it's going to matter anyway. just sayin'


----------



## Border201

Could be just the CPU arch I'm thinking but I could have sworn that the board will handle up to 40 pipes in any combo as long as it was a PCIe 3.0 meaning it shouldn't matter where you stick the Graphics card.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Incorrect. Not all the slots are electrically wired at 16x. You can tell this by looking at the solder connections on the back of the PCB. Also guys, just because they are PCI-E 3.0 does not mean the cards he's putting in there are PCI-E 3.0 compatible. If you stick a PCI-E 2.0 card in a PCI-E 3.0 compatible 8x slot, the slot will run at PCI-E 2.0 8x.

The slots are electrically wired like this (with a maximum of 40 lanes use on x79)
16x

8x

8x

16x

1x

8x

What version of PCI-E 2.0/3.0 the slot runs at is determined by the card you place in there.


----------



## Border201

Well there we go Thanks for the clarification Reigns!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> As for the ram blocks, I had AP-15's on auto notify on FrozenCPU and they just happened to come in stock when I was about to order my WC parts, so I just ordered everything together because I had a 10% coupon which is a lot of money of a $1500 order. Unfortunately, at this time they only had the standard blocks in stock. Since I was receiving the discount I figured what the hell and got them. I didn't count on them blocking the chipset/mosfet ports though, so I ended up having to move them over a bit. It's whatever as long as they work.


That would drive me absolutely crazy o.o


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*
> 
> Incorrect. Not all the slots are electrically wired at 16x. You can tell this by looking at the solder connections on the back of the PCB. Also guys, just because they are PCI-E 3.0 does not mean the cards he's putting in there are PCI-E 3.0 compatible. If you stick a PCI-E 2.0 card in a PCI-E 3.0 compatible 8x slot, the slot will run at PCI-E 2.0 8x.
> The slots are electrically wired like this (with a maximum of 40 lanes use on x79)
> 16x
> 8x
> 8x
> 16x
> 1x
> 8x
> What version of PCI-E 2.0/3.0 the slot runs at is determined by the card you place in there.


This makes way more sense. So I can run my card in the 4th slot.. (3rd red slot) and it will run at 2.0 16x correct? It's a GTX 580.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That would drive me absolutely crazy o.o


Agreed. No way I could think of fitting bigger ram blocks on the board. Could barely get the rotaries to fit as is.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> This makes way more sense. So I can run my card in the 4th slot.. (3rd red slot) and it will run at 2.0 16x correct? It's a GTX 580.


yes. It'll tell you in the bios if you check, has nice little graphic with ur gpu.


----------



## Border201

For your next build Fat use Metal tubing! Cause... HOLY ****


----------



## derickwm

Exactly. I don't even have ram blocks yet and I'm all crowded. Definitely wouldn't want unused things taking up space -.-

Fittings cost way to much -_______-


----------



## Border201

derick what are those compression fittings connected to next to the CPU block?


----------



## derickwm

Koolance RIVE block.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Exactly. I don't even have ram blocks yet and I'm all crowded. Definitely wouldn't want unused things taking up space -.-
> Fittings cost way to much -_______-


No kidding. I used rotaries for every fitting in my build and it came to close to $1k for all of them. Bitspower all the way tho. They just look and feel amazing. No other way to go. You're using 3/8 1/2 right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Koolance RIVE block.


Lucky that the koolance blocks seem to be flush with each other. The EK ones aren't so I had to use a hefty amount of extenders to make sure everything matched up just right. Lucky I had a double rotary extender laying around otherwise I would have had to overnight one to get it running.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> No kidding. I used rotaries for every fitting in my build and it came to close to $1k for all of them. Bitspower all the way tho. They just look and feel amazing. No other way to go. You're using 3/8 1/2 right?
> Lucky that the koolance blocks seem to be flush with each other. The EK ones aren't so I had to use a hefty amount of extenders to make sure everything matched up just right. Lucky I had a double rotary extender laying around otherwise I would have had to overnight one to get it running.


They're 1/2 5/8. Bad choice on my part. The tubing is absolutely terrible because the walls are so thin. Or I just got bad tubing. All I know is my 7/16 5/8 tubing I used in my last build is much more sturdy.

I had a XSPC Raystorm and they didn't go flush at all. I was really impatient and wanted to get the build going so instead of ordering bitspower extenders I just made the 30minute road trip down to the Koolance Headquarters and picked up the 370. Probably could have just bought Koolance extenders but I decided that I wanted everything to match, since it is a test bench build. Worked out good though.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Koolance RIVE block.


Derickwm, I am waiting on my CPU-370. Can you confirm that the Koolance RIVE blocks are the same "height" as the CPU block?


----------



## saint12

so this is where newegg is hiding all the 3930k cpus


----------



## derickwm

There is like a half mm or even smaller difference between the heights. But as you can see in the picture I had no problems at all with connecting everything together. It all went very smoothly without any bending or anything like that.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> EK waterblock (EN nickel-plexi) now in place on my Rampage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny!


@ derickwm, the reason I ask is I am planning on duplicating what Levesque has done using a couple of Koolance 2-3 Vid Connectors.

the difference being Koolance RIVE Block and CPU-370.


----------



## derickwm

You should be fine. I didn't have any height problems when setting up my 90 degree rotary connectors.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That would drive me absolutely crazy o.o


So many tubes running around you don't even notice. You guys are fond of these 90 degree bends! I tried to use as little as possible.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Cant wait to drop some phase on mine in a few months


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> So many tubes running around you don't even notice. You guys are fond of these 90 degree bends! I tried to use as little as possible.


To this day the TJ-07 still rips out some amazing builds. Wish they made a all black interior version, would make my life much easier








You got a build log at all mate? Looking swell.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> So many tubes running around you don't even notice. You guys are fond of these 90 degree bends! I tried to use as little as possible.


I'm 38 fittings deep and not a single 90 degree. All triple rotaries baby.


----------



## Homewrecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> This makes way more sense. So I can run my card in the 4th slot.. (3rd red slot) and it will run at 2.0 16x correct? It's a GTX 580.


You could also use the PCI Lane Simulator in the BIOS to try out your configurations.

After about a month of messing around and waiting for parts etc my build is finally done.
I added the SLI Bridge after I took the pic.

I'm not too concerned about the 90 degree fittings. Some research has shown that the turbulence created by the 90 degree fittings helps with the heat transfer into the water.


----------



## derickwm

You need some blocks on those GPUs


----------



## Homewrecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You need some blocks on those GPUs


I know but I'm kinda on the fence on that decision.

Not sure if it's worth it to spend $300+ right now on GPU Blocks when the GTX580s are nearing their production end-of-life run and will be replaced by something newer from NVidia (which I always end up getting right away).

So If I wait I can then pickup whatever the successor to the 580 will be and get the models with the preinstalled blocks (i.e. EVGA Hydrocopper etc).

Aside from that, I'm also still debating if I should run a separate loop for the VC's or just use the same loop and add a couple of Rads (120.3 x 2). The Rad(s) is going to be external since I don't want to tear my case apart and start cutting metal only to be able to install a 120.2 at the bottom of the case (800D). It might seem like a big case out the outset but it gets small in a hurry when you start adding WC parts.

So right now I'm trying to come up with an external rad moutning solution first (that doesn't look like ass) before I decide on whether to wait for the new cards or just get blocks for the ones I have now.

When I do finally go water on the VC's I'm going to give tri-sli a shot just because it's expensive, unnecessary and just plain excessive









Then there's also the fact that I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to unmount those Arctic Cooling Heatsinks since they were installed using a Thermal 'Adhesive' that came with the Cooler. Those Coolers take up a hell of alot of space but are a huge improvement over stock.


----------



## sundrou

i just order my formula from UK and i have already my IB 3930K on hand also i ordered new corsair h 80 G. skill Z 16GB [email protected] 9-9-9-24
I will get ride from the AMD build and ad this one to my sig


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homewrecker*
> 
> I know but I'm kinda on the fence on that decision.
> Not sure if it's worth it to spend $300+ right now on GPU Blocks when the GTX580s are nearing their production end-of-life run and will be replaced by something newer from NVidia (which I always end up getting right away).
> So If I wait I can then pickup whatever the successor to the 580 will be and get the models with the preinstalled blocks (i.e. EVGA Hydrocopper etc).


I hear ya.

Going off the rumors, the 680 may be released in late February, but the flagship (assuming a dual gpu card) at the end of the year.

I don't know if I should buy more 580's, wait for the 680's, or wait for the "690". All I know is I've owned every dual GPU from nVidia since the 9800 GX2, and I've always been disappointed.

I hope the 680's hit in February so we can populate our new boards with new cards.

Does anybody else have any information?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> Going off the rumors, the 680 may be released in late February, but the flagship (assuming a dual gpu card) at the end of the year.
> 
> I don't know if I should buy more 580's, wait for the 680's, or wait for the "690". All I know is I've owned every dual GPU from nVidia since the 9800 GX2, and I've always been disappointed.
> 
> I hope the 680's hit in February so we can populate our new boards with new cards.
> 
> Does anybody else have any information?


ur getting the same rumors as the rest of us. They're not releasing the flagship in feb, at least according to the road map.


----------



## Homewrecker

"...........................Which seems to confirm that a high-end part is nowhere near release."

Not exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## eikast

I should be getting mine tomorrow from Amazon (I love Amazon's return policy. You can pretty much return anything that can't be pirated within 30 days). I've been having nothing but problems with my EVGA X79 SLI motherboard. Problems such as the damn board not wanting to OC (not even to a multiplier of 36 and EVGA tech support told me that as long as the board is working with stock settings then there is nothing that they can do), USB power outage, bios issues etc.

My old X58 setup had an Extreme III. Unfortunately around that time I didn't push my 930 that far. (I even had a custom liquid cooling set up)


----------



## sundrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikast*
> 
> I should be getting mine tomorrow from Amazon (I love Amazon's return policy. You can pretty much return anything that can't be pirated within 30 days). I've been having nothing but problems with my EVGA X79 SLI motherboard. Problems such as the damn board not wanting to OC (not even to a multiplier of 36 and EVGA tech support told me that as long as the board is working with stock settings then there is nothing that they can do), USB power outage, bios issues etc.
> My old X58 setup had an Extreme III. Unfortunately around that time I didn't push my 930 that far. (I even had a custom liquid cooling set up)


i also only deal with amazon


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikast*
> 
> I should be getting mine tomorrow from Amazon (I love Amazon's return policy. You can pretty much return anything that can't be pirated within 30 days). I've been having nothing but problems with my EVGA X79 SLI motherboard. Problems such as the damn board not wanting to OC (not even to a multiplier of 36 and EVGA tech support told me that as long as the board is working with stock settings then there is nothing that they can do), USB power outage, bios issues etc.
> My old X58 setup had an Extreme III. Unfortunately around that time I didn't push my 930 that far. (I even had a custom liquid cooling set up)


Tell them you BSOD with stock settings. A multi of 36 can crash the rig depending on the cpu strap.


----------



## jermzz

Anyone have any idea why when I run XMP windows only recognizes 24 of my 32 gigs? it I just boot up without it, it recognizes all 32. I don't get it.


----------



## pewter77

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has done benchmarks on the ASMedia Sata 6Gb/s ports in comparison to the native Intel. I already know the Intel ones will be the best, but i don't know by how much. Would love to see a ssd benchmark comparison if anyone has time. Thanks!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Well the ASMedia ones are Sata 3GB/s so there's significant difference if you're using the bandwidth (ssd) very little difference with HDDs. You won't see any difference with a HDD unless it's a 15K rpm


----------



## drufause

No Big deal just wanted to correct the Spreadsheet on Page 1. I have a 3960x.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1177745/build-rive-xtr-2133-build-order-20111201

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139468


----------



## pewter77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Well the ASMedia ones are Sata 3GB/s so there's significant difference if you're using the bandwidth (ssd) very little difference with HDDs. You won't see any difference with a HDD unless it's a 15K rpm


According to their specs
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#specifications
Says that 2 of the 6Gb/s ports are ASMedia while the two eSata 6Gb/s are also ASMedia. Theres also 2x 6Gb/s provided by Intel's Chipset and 4 Sata 3Gb/s by the Intel Chipset as well. I ask because Marvell has a 6Gb/s Sata controller, the 9128 or something and its a pretty poor performer, I'm just wondering the difference in performance between this ASMedia and the Intel one.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewter77*
> 
> According to their specs
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#specifications
> Says that 2 of the 6Gb/s ports are ASMedia while the two eSata 6Gb/s are also ASMedia. Theres also 2x 6Gb/s provided by Intel's Chipset and 4 Sata 3Gb/s by the Intel Chipset as well. I ask because Marvell has a 6Gb/s Sata controller, the 9128 or something and its a pretty poor performer, I'm just wondering the difference in performance between this ASMedia and the Intel one.


theyre just as bad as the marvell ones. I had my force gt on one and was only getting like 300kb write speeds. Moved to the intel ones and went right back to 500


----------



## stasio

Asus Rampage IV Extreme/Formula/Gene

--- 0006b:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1332uzr1eaq6ppc


----------



## derickwm

Anyone else having problems with your keyboard being detected during post? 90% of the time if I want to boot into bios I have to keep doing a reset loop until my keyboard is actually detected. Or even if I need to choose between booting into Linux or Windows. If I don't need my keyboard during post then it'll work fine in whatever OS boots.









I am plugged directly into the motherboard.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I've only had issues with the mouse being detected in the bios. My keyboard is PS/2 tho.


----------



## derickwm

You think I'd see any better results if I got a USB->PS/2 adapter?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You think I'd see any better results if I got a USB->PS/2 adapter?


Sometimes I'll boot up, or reboot and on the splash screen I'll see it says there's no keyboard detected, but as soon as I get into windows the keyboard works. I've never not had it work in the bios. Which usb ports are you using? I use the 2.0 ports (rog connect) that damn USB port always works


----------



## derickwm

Yeah I get that same error sometimes in the post except the keyboard really isn't detected and doesn't work. I have it connected to the USB ports below the PS/2 port.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah I get that same error sometimes in the post except the keyboard really isn't detected and doesn't work. I have it connected to the USB ports below the PS/2 port.


Try the one that's directly adjacent to the rog connect button.

Also I don't think you'd see any difference using the PS/2 port unless you were going PS/2 < USB and not USB < PS/2. I think people only really use PS/2 now a day for rollovers anyway.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> Try the one that's directly adjacent to the rog connect button.
> Also I don't think you'd see any difference using the PS/2 port unless you were going PS/2 < USB and not USB < PS/2. I think people only really use PS/2 now a day for rollovers anyway.


I use ps/2 because my keyboard is ps/2 only, Steelseries 7G. The rollover on it is rather awesome for gaming. Best keyboard I've yet to use. USB is definitely more convenient, but if you have both ports on the mobo I'd rather use ps/2 so I can free up a usb port.


----------



## jermzz

Anyone have any idea why FOR THE LIFE OF ME I can not get into the raid ctrl+I bios? I have both my force GT 120s on the intel 6gb, I secure deleted both of them, enabled raid in the bios. now I SEE the command where it says press ctrl+i to setup raid, but it WONT let me do it. wow, so frustrating. Legacy usb and all that is enabled in the bios.























FINALLY. For anyone who had my problem, I had to revert back to 1005 bios to get it to work. Then windows told me it couldn't install on my raid drive.... I went to options and clicked the create new volume and canceled it and then it for some reason let me install on my raid drive *shrug*


----------



## Jayyde

I don't know if any of you play source games, but it seems I'm getting terrible lag whenever I play them. I don't know if this is a driver problem, since my old computer runs them just fine, but I've tried various fixes I found on the internet and none have seemed to work. Any of you getting this? Is there any newer drivers for lan other then the one that is on their site?


----------



## JB3

I have a Koolance full board water block on order and have removed the Asus OEM stock cooling system from my R4E. After cleaning TIM off the X79 PCH there is still a piece of foil covering it. Should this piece of foil covering the X79 PCH be removed or left in place before installing my new water block?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JB3*
> 
> I have a Koolance full board water block on order and have removed the Asus OEM stock cooling system from my R4E. After cleaning TIM off the X79 PCH there is still a piece of foil covering it. Should this piece of foil covering the X79 PCH be removed or left in place before installing my new water block?


Yes, peel it off slow and gently.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I left mine on in case I have to RMA the board.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I left mine on in case I have to RMA the board.


How are your temps with it on? Will you pull it off on your new board?


----------



## derickwm

Meh I left mine on.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> How are your temps with it on? Will you pull it off on your new board?


Temps are perfectly fine. Lower than the cpu so it's definitely not an issue. On a new board? If I ever have to RMA the current board I have I don't want it to be denied bc of not having any original parts on it. Asus is kind of picky about that. Had to RMA a few x58 boards (killed them with high voltage) and they were kind of picky, mostly with thermal pads tho. Haven't had any issues with my RIVE yet, except recognizing the mouse in the bios on occasion using certain usb ports. Overclocks like a champ tho so not worried about temps. It was on there from factory with an air cooler so with a waterblock on it there definitely shouldn't be any issue.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Did a little test fitting of my R.IV.E. in my new Antec 1100 case this weekend. Fits perfectly. Although I do wish I would have done some research on cases before I spontaneously bought the Antec. This being my second build and first water cooling rig, I wish I would have waited and bought the Case Labs M8. Although, I do feel pretty confident that I can pull off a decent water flow with this case... If anything, this'll make a great practice run until I decide to upgrade to a more spacious and multi-functional case.


----------



## derickwm

I might be selling....









Going full on dedicated folder possibly. For the price of my system I could have a much better folder if invested in other hardware.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I might be selling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going full on dedicated folder possibly. For the price of my system I could have a much better folder if invested in other hardware.


Buyers remorse? Haha. I have it too 5k later.


----------



## derickwm

Not necessarily buyers remorse. More of a shift in priorities.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> Buyers remorse? Haha. I have it too 5k later.


...Which is exactly why I'm here, watching and listening to you guys. I already made that mistake with my choice in case and psu, but luckily that's it so far - so I'm not too far deep into regret.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> ...Which is exactly why I'm here, watching and listening to you guys. I already made that mistake with my choice in case and psu, but luckily that's it so far - so I'm not too far deep into regret.


Eh, its honestly not that bad. Half of what I spent was in a nice case and really good wc parts and fans. The actual hardware will get outdated, but I feel like half of it was well spent and will last for years to come. My buyers remorse came from me being over zealous. I already had a maximus iv extreme and a 2600k and I sold it, taking a loss to buy my rive. got less then 600 for that combo then turned around and spent that on a CPU alone, let alone the 500 dollar board and 32 gigs of RAM. $$ I didn't need to spend, all I did was set myself up to go broke when kepler comes out. Lol. Who can put a price on a hobby though, right?


----------



## Border201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> Who can put a price on a hobby though, right?


Amen there! My Azza Case is working out perfectly for me. My only issue I'm likely going to run into is when Kepler comes out I plan on water cooling the GPU(s) and with a total of 240 rad space left I'm not convinced that will be enough cooling to handle the extra heat output. My solution though will be to also run a line to an external free standing rad (thinking a 720 which is 4 180mm fans) and have them on a quick connect set up.

Speaking of the quick connect set up anyone know if they have a directional flow requirement? The plan when I make the cooling expansion is to set it up that I can quick disconnect the external Rad from the loop but also be able to completely bypass the external if I wanted to. To do that I was thinking of installing the quick connects in opposite directions. That way when I disconnect the external rad I'll have a male and female connector on each side.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Speaking of the quick connect set up anyone know if they have a directional flow requirement?


nope.


----------



## derickwm

Classified is up

http://www.overclock.net/t/1204415/sb-e-complete-setup-3930k-rampage-iv-extreme-7970-watercoolinng


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> Eh, its honestly not that bad. Half of what I spent was in a nice case and really good wc parts and fans. The actual hardware will get outdated, but I feel like half of it was well spent and will last for years to come. My buyers remorse came from me being over zealous. I already had a maximus iv extreme and a 2600k and I sold it, taking a loss to buy my rive. got less then 600 for that combo then turned around and spent that on a CPU alone, let alone the 500 dollar board and 32 gigs of RAM. $$ I didn't need to spend, all I did was set myself up to go broke when kepler comes out. Lol. Who can put a price on a hobby though, right?


32gb of ram? no wonder you have buyer's remorse lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> 32gb of ram? no wonder you have buyer's remorse lol


the more the better. Best money I ever spent was on my ram. Ramdisk ftw







Makes ssds seems slow.


----------



## derickwm

RAMdisks are wonderful things indeed. Used one for Photoshop on my old rig, worked wonderfully









Buy my rig people


----------



## Border201

But I just built a new computer...


----------



## derickwm

Convince a friend to be jelly of your rig then have him buy mine


----------



## Border201

I already have... but he blew his 3 grand on speakers.... SPEAKERS!!!

SPEAKERS!!!!


----------



## derickwm

3 grand...on just speakers. Damn. He better have a killer setup.


----------



## Border201

Full sound sound set for his home theater made by klipsch. Do me a 500 dollar set of Logitec speakers would have done the job fine... but then my title is "overclocker in training" and not audiophile....


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> RAMdisks are wonderful things indeed. Used one for Photoshop on my old rig, worked wonderfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy my rig people


I actually shared ur link with a friend that's looking to do the same build. Cross ur fingers. He's on ocn (existence) but rarely posts


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Full sound sound set for his home theater made by klipsch. Do me a 500 dollar set of Logitec speakers would have done the job fine... but then my title is "overclocker in training" and not audiophile....


I have a 600 dollar klipsch 5.1 system hooked up to a pioneer elite receiver and it sounds amazing. I just hook it up optically to my pc to have a killer surround sound setup for my room. The difference between 500 dollar speakers and 3000+ dollar speakers is just a brand name..


----------



## Border201

I figured as much Jermzz but... best we don't tell my friend that... I'll just quietly call him an F-ing idiot and hope he doesn't start trolling OCN...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> RAMdisks are wonderful things indeed. Used one for Photoshop on my old rig, worked wonderfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy my rig people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually shared ur link with a friend that's looking to do the same build. Cross ur fingers. He's on ocn (existence) but rarely posts
Click to expand...

Cheers stallion


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> I figured as much Jermzz but... best we don't tell my friend that... I'll just quietly call him an F-ing idiot and hope he doesn't start trolling OCN...


Haha no worries, I've been trolled by the best .
BTW id watch the swear word references. I've had multiple infractions for that. This site is REALLY lame about that, like 10 year olds are browsing this site for advise. Lol


----------



## Border201

Ahh thanks for the heads up sensitive to even abbreviations I take it?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Ahh thanks for the heads up sensitive to even abbreviations I take it?


Anything. I got an infraction for stars and symbols. Warnings for abbreviations. Anything that can be perceived as being or directly referring to a swear word. Lol.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> 32gb of ram? no wonder you have buyer's remorse lol


Hey... I had to convince myself to not get 64GB LOL


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> Hey... I had to convince myself to not get 64GB LOL


You're missing out







Although at 5x the price for 64gb compared to 32 for the same speed dominators I see why you didn't. I had buyer's remorse for a few seconds and I'm pretty sure my wallet caught fire, but it's all in the past. All in the pursuit of performance right?


----------



## Border201

God bless anyone who can justify the performance gains from a 9k rig from a 3k rig!


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> You're missing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although at 5x the price for 64gb compared to 32 for the same speed dominators I see why you didn't. I had buyer's remorse for a few seconds and I'm pretty sure my wallet caught fire, but it's all in the past. All in the pursuit of performance right?


I just couldn't do it....... I hovered my finger over the confirm order button, but I just couldn't do it....... lol. My reasoning was "Well I still have all the ram slots filled up, but I'm saving hundreds of dollars." Processors and motherboards ok, but the RAM, I couldn't bring myself to toss the money away. Props to you if you can take the loss and not regret it!







I'm not poor by any means, but I have my limitations









I can still make one hell of a ramdisk to do all my video work and fun stuff so whatever


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> I just couldn't do it....... I hovered my finger over the confirm order button, but I just couldn't do it....... lol. My reasoning was "Well I still have all the ram slots filled up, but I'm saving hundreds of dollars." Processors and motherboards ok, but the RAM, I couldn't bring myself to toss the money away. Props to you if you can take the loss and not regret it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not poor by any means, but I have my limitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still make one hell of a ramdisk to do all my video work and fun stuff so whatever


I would have done the same thing if I had to pay for it all myself. Half of the ram was a gift from a friend and 1/4 was from my parents for xmas. Only paid a few hundred (similar to what you did ) for my 64. Watch it be practically free next year. Same thing happened when I got 6x 2gb sticks. Seems like tons of ppl are buying the dominator sets. 4x4gb and 4x8gb sets now that they're not supremely outrageous in price. Still high, but they are dominators. Like the extreme edition of Ram.

Surprised no company has tossed out "cheap" 8gb sticks that are only 1066. Some ppl would bite especially since ram speed really isn't that important for certain tasks that require tons of it.

TBH, half of the ram spends most of its time outside the rig since it hinders overclocking by a substantial margin. .5v extra needed for 5.0 for stability.


----------



## derickwm

Price drops for RAM have been driving me crazy. Within a week after my 4x4Gb 2133Mhz sticks were purchased the price dropped about $40 -___-


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Price drops for RAM have been driving me crazy. Within a week after my 4x4Gb 2133Mhz sticks were purchased the price dropped about $40 -___-


I picked up two of those kits right before the dominators were released. Sold them for more than I paid thanks to black friday deals.


----------



## derickwm

Selling ram for profit...that's something you don't see often









Btw is Fhoff the guy you let know about my Classified?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I would have done the same thing if I had to pay for it all myself. Half of the ram was a gift from a friend and 1/4 was from my parents for xmas. Only paid a few hundred (similar to what you did ) for my 64. Watch it be practically free next year. Same thing happened when I got 6x 2gb sticks. Seems like tons of ppl are buying the dominator sets. 4x4gb and 4x8gb sets now that they're not supremely outrageous in price. Still high, but they are dominators. Like the extreme edition of Ram.
> Surprised no company has tossed out "cheap" 8gb sticks that are only 1066. Some ppl would bite especially since ram speed really isn't that important for certain tasks that require tons of it.
> TBH, half of the ram spends most of its time outside the rig since it hinders overclocking by a substantial margin. .5v extra needed for 5.0 for stability.


Dominators are obviously the choice of most WCers, and I think they'll always be pretty liquid. I have a set of 1866 2x4 ripjaws that I can't give away LOL. I've been wanting to pull some ram out too for oc, but whatever. I'm fine with 1866mhz and 5.2 on my 3930k, more then I'll ever need as it is.


----------



## Border201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> TBH, half of the ram spends most of its time outside the rig since it hinders overclocking by a substantial margin. .5v extra needed for 5.0 for stability.


What's your voltage set to?


----------



## Tobarus

Well, most of the rig is complete. Still have to tidy up the wiring/a touch of sleeving left though!

There's a lot of anxiety before the first leak test, and also powering it up for the first time when everything's connected!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> TBH, half of the ram spends most of its time outside the rig since it hinders overclocking by a substantial margin. .5v extra needed for 5.0 for stability.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your voltage set to?
Click to expand...

1.5


----------



## Levesque

Watercooled Rampage IV, chipset and 3930K, with 4X Asus 7970 Quad-Fire with EK-FC7970 waterblocks EN-nickel Acetal.


----------



## Tobarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Watercooled Rampage IV, chipset and 3930K, with 4X Asus 7970 Quad-Fire with EK-FC7970 waterblocks EN-nickel Acetal.


Wow, nice!!!!


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Watercooled Rampage IV, chipset and 3930K, with 4X Asus 7970 Quad-Fire with EK-FC7970 waterblocks EN-nickel Acetal.


----------



## Levesque

With this system, I got the first place in the 3D Mark 11, Heaven and Metro 2033 benchmarks threads of OCN.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> With this system, I got the first place in the 3D Mark 11, Heaven and Metro 2033 benchmarks threads of OCN.


I would have cried if you didn't









Should be getting my first of two 7970's next week. Pay day seems to take forever lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> With this system, I got the first place in the 3D Mark 11, Heaven and Metro 2033 benchmarks threads of OCN.


How do those ranks on the 3dmark leaderboards? Should be way up there. Can't wait to order new gpus to be up there with u.


----------



## Border201

First...









Second how long did it take to do the sleeves in the style you have there?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Watercooled Rampage IV, chipset and 3930K, with 4X Asus 7970 Quad-Fire with EK-FC7970 waterblocks EN-nickel Acetal.


----------



## Tifone

I'm in guys. asap I will post some pictures ;
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2218519


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Good question. But since I'm using 4X4Gb G.Skill DDR3-2400 *CL9* , and they don't even get hot to the touch, I didn't see the need to watercool them. IMHO, RAM watercoolling is for bling only, and it's ok for those that do it!.









But it's only my opinion, and respect those that do it, and find it pretty nice when done well.

For the sleeving. It didn't took me more then 2 seconds, since I buy them already made from my friend Daz at Dazmode.com. I have no merit. I'm too lazy to do that myself! Daz made them for me.


----------



## Border201

Is that only available for full modular PSUs Levesque?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Is that only available for full modular PSUs Levesque?


Levesque has gone the route of using Dazmode Darkside Extension Cables....

I will likely be doing the same till i can find more time to resleeve my cables.


----------



## Border201

Thanks!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


No, and IMO its not worth it.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> No, and IMO its not worth it.


Anything is worth it for the bigger e-peen.


----------



## Border201

So then... why are you only at 515k folding for the month? >.>


----------



## derickwm

You're tellin me -___- bigadv never wanted to work. And I finished my build like on the 12th or something?

Either way, I sold my motherboard/cpu/ram today. So I won't be folding for a little while until I can sell the rest of my stuff and build a new rig.


----------



## Border201

Sweet so I can pass you and then rub it in YO FACE!


----------



## derickwm

I'll be back. Don't worry.


----------



## shnur

Got some progress done! Hopefully I'll put the RAM on it tomorrow and start assembling everything!


----------



## derickwm

Noice


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Levesque has gone the route of using Dazmode Darkside Extension Cables....
> I will likely be doing the same till i can find more time to resleeve my cables.


Exactly.

You just send an e-mail to Daz and tell him the colors you want, and the cables you need, and he will do them for you.









http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=139_202_194

Daz is a great guy. Answering all my e-mails really fast. Really helpful. I buy everything from him now.


----------



## omega17

Quick question about the Rampage IV Formula; on my old Crosshair IV Formula (bai AMD!







) there was an option to swtich off all the LEDs in the BIOS, and this turned off the bright START and RESET buttons; I can't seem to find a similar setting in the EFI of my RIVF , I can only find the one that turns on/off the massive red ROG streak of LED around the PCIe slots









Does such a setting exist? I'm hoping "yes". I sleep in the same room as my windowed case, and when it sleeps, the LEDs stay on


----------



## derickwm

Put a small piece of black fabric/plastic/clay on top of each one


----------



## omega17

Ha, I did once pile a load of stickers over annoying LEDs on an old mobo. I don't wanna do that again, RIVF looks too damn good


----------



## derickwm

Indeed. On a side note I know you want another Sapphire 7970 to keep your other one company







I'd ship internationally


----------



## omega17

How much do you want for it, without the block?


----------



## derickwm

ygpm


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Add me, I just ordered a X79 Rampage IV Formula from Amazon!


----------



## shnur

Everything fits perfectly


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Sweet so I can pass you and then rub it in YO FACE!


You never passed me... I ordered 4p rig stuff last night. I don't think you ever will now.


----------



## Hellish

How do most of you run your cable to that annoyingly low 6 pin, I need some ideas, all my mobo cables are red, but I do not have this one plugged in as I am not sure what I want to do with it, might try to hide a black one beside the ram.


----------



## derickwm

I ran mine between my motherboard and my motherboard tray. It can be seen in my build log, but I also have tall stand offs between the two so that might not be an option for most


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> How do most of you run your cable to that annoyingly low 6 pin, I need some ideas, all my mobo cables are red, but I do not have this one plugged in as I am not sure what I want to do with it, might try to hide a black one beside the ram.


I haven't gotten to the point of my build yet, but is the connection a must?


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I haven't gotten to the point of my build yet, but is the connection a must?


No I have been using mine since release without it.


----------



## shnur

It's a must if you use 3+ GPU's.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

so...would 2 x GTX 590 require it?


----------



## shnur

No, you're using 2 PCI-E slots









Unless you have something else in the other slots?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

sound card.... perhaps I will just connect it.


----------



## shnur

Sound card won't make a difference


----------



## derickwm

Updated list.

Still haven't quite gotten around to adding everyone's clock speed


----------



## Border201

why you so terrible Derick!


----------



## derickwm

Why you no pass me in [email protected] when I have no rig


----------



## Border201

Cause I'm terrible


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Darkcyde

The UPS man left me a gift today.







Just waiting for the i7 3820 to drop on the 12th.


----------



## groovyjdawg

I have an R4E with a 3930k, Swiftech Apogee HD and the koolance blocks. It's currently not up and running though. Waiting for the rest of my watercooling parts to get here.


----------



## sundrou

i have already my rig done completed can i join the club


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> The UPS man left me a gift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the i7 3820 to drop on the 12th.


I wish I got the RIVF instead the loudest fan in my comp is the mobo one, and I dont plan to ever watercool it, but it wasn't out at the time of release unfortunately.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> I wish I got the RIVF instead the loudest fan in my comp is the mobo one, and I dont plan to ever watercool it, but it wasn't out at the time of release unfortunately.


Just go into your bios and disable/turn off the fan in the fan speed settings area.

I have mine off.


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> I wish I got the RIVF instead the loudest fan in my comp is the mobo one, and I dont plan to ever watercool it, but it wasn't out at the time of release unfortunately.


Dude I'm going to upload my video of my deltas running and then you can tell me if your mobo fan is loud or not!

I'm officially frozen by the draft of these fans! Achieved 5.4Ghz on air tonight (63% OC) so I could enter the Asus UK masters tournament. It won't be enough to be in the top 12 I don't think but it's worth a shot. If it stops snowing tomorrow I'll maybe setup a table and try and do some runs outside. I should have done it on Friday when it got down to ~-8c









Going to turn the 190CFM deltas off for the night and go to bed now where I'l be snug n' away from these cold drafts!!! :rofl:


----------



## omega17

^ 

What were your temps under load with 1.624V??


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

Hot lol. Not for every day use. Just grabbing the mhz


----------



## eikast

I have had such bad luck with Asus on the X79 platform. I went through 4 Extreme and 2 Formula and I keep getting the A2 error. All of my components were fine in my old EVGA X79 SLI motherboard








I even bought another i7 3930k and still I kept getting the same error. A2 (IDE detect) when there is a SATA cable connected and A0 (IDE intilization) when no SATA cable is connected. I tried a Sabertooth X79 and the damn thing did not even post. I ordered my final Asus motherboard tonight off Amazon. If it does not work then I'm done with Asus and i'll just use the step up option with my EVGA SLI to FTW. (The Classified will not fit in my CaseLabs M8 case.


----------



## 072665995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikast*
> 
> I have had such bad luck with Asus on the X79 platform. I went through 4 Extreme and 2 Formula and I keep getting the A2 error. All of my components were fine in my old EVGA X79 SLI motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even bought another i7 3930k and still I kept getting the same error. A2 (IDE detect) when there is a SATA cable connected and A0 (IDE intilization) when no SATA cable is connected. I tried a Sabertooth X79 and the damn thing did not even post. I ordered my final Asus motherboard tonight off Amazon. If it does not work then I'm done with Asus and i'll just use the step up option with my EVGA SLI to FTW. (The Classified will not fit in my CaseLabs M8 case.


Just leave it alone if its not affectin performance i always get it at boot up but it doesnt rely affect me

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## eikast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *072665995*
> 
> Just leave it alone if its not affectin performance i always get it at boot up but it doesnt rely affect me
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


The problem is that the computer won't boot into the BIOS. I have three different graphic cards and neither of them work. I have switched bios, cleared cmos, reseat cmos battery. I tried 8 different sticks of ram, now another CPU and alas still no success.


----------



## 072665995

Well that makes more sense but. U tried 7 different mobo none work u tried contacting asus tech support? Cuz thete is no way u cud screw up with parts this many time

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## eikast

Yes. Their support is horrible. I called them once for one of the Extreme and once for the firs formula. For the extreme they were no help at all. They said that it's more than likely due to a grounding issue and that if I wanted to do an RMA that I should do it with the retailer, not them...(Usually manufacturers prefer that you deal with them directly concerning RMAs). I knew that it was not a grounding issue because if it was then the computer would just shut down or give me the 00 error. Anyway I checked the standoffs and no contact with the motherboard. I also set it up outside of the case and it still did not work.

With the formula motherboard I was 48 hours to be contacted by Asus to tell me whether or not they just had the motherboards in stock. Guess what...I was the one who called them and demanded to know. Tech support checked and said that they did not have any in stock. I'm really sick of Asus. The only reason why I am dealing with them is because their Rampage Extreme/Formula motherboards have the best features.

EVGA's motherboards for the X79 platform are overpriced and garbage compared to their X58s motherboard. Plus I don't want to have an XeATX motherboard for an enthusiast motherboard. I an prefer eATX at most. I swear I feel like a moron designed their motherboards this time around. Why the hell would they put the debug screen in an area that will be blocked if a user has a multi GPU setup. Plus they only have 4 slots for ram on their FTW/Classified version. (400+ dollars and ONLY 8 slots).

I really want to like Asus. I loved my old EVGA X58 and Asus REIII but I feel that both companies are failing. (EVGA for their motherboard designs and Asus with their horrible customer support).

I'm so sick of the X79 setup that I almost set up my i7 930 and REIII with my new water-cooling components.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

wow... that is some serious bad luck. statistically "crappy"


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> wow... that is some serious bad luck. statistically "crappy"


I don't think it's statistically possible to get 6 bad boards in a row, something else must be wrong.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> I don't think it's statistically possible to get 6 bad boards in a row, something else must be wrong.


...I would also agree...but will give eikast the benefit of the doubt...

...with his luck, I would go buy a lottery ticket, he may break "even"


----------



## eikast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> I don't think it's statistically possible to get 6 bad boards in a row, something else must be wrong.


Do you have any other suggestions to what the issue may be? As stated before, all of the components worked fine on an EVGA X79 SLI (except for the horrible OCing capabilities but that has nothing to do with this). Changed the cpu, tried 3 different GPUs, 8 sticks of ram with no luck.

By judging the error A2/A0, I can already get factor out issues with GPU,RAM,SATA. It's either Asus or Intel and I rather put my money on all those Asus motherboards having an issue.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikast*
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions to what the issue may be? As stated before, all of the components worked fine on an EVGA X79 SLI (except for the horrible OCing capabilities but that has nothing to do with this). Changed the cpu, tried 3 different GPUs, 8 sticks of ram with no luck.
> By judging the error A2/A0, I can already get factor out issues with GPU,RAM,SATA. It's either Asus or Intel and I rather put my money on all those Asus motherboards having an issue.


Can't get it to POST at all? Can't even get into the bios? Have you checked with a speaker connected to see if there's a beep sequence? What power connectors are you using? When I connected the 6 pin power connector by the PCI-e slots my board wouldn't post.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikast*
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions to what the issue may be? As stated before, all of the components worked fine on an EVGA X79 SLI (except for the horrible OCing capabilities but that has nothing to do with this). Changed the cpu, tried 3 different GPUs, 8 sticks of ram with no luck.
> By judging the error A2/A0, I can already get factor out issues with GPU,RAM,SATA. It's either Asus or Intel and I rather put my money on all those Asus motherboards having an issue.


If statistically you had 6 motherboards in a row sent to you (at different times) via the variety of supply chains, we would be hearing quite a number of people posting issues. I say that as this is an enthusiast board and those using it have a higher propensity to be on forums like this. They are also more focal and have more experience identifying deficiencies in product.

Your situation still boggles my mind, I guess the only thing I would be interested in is what happens next in terms of X79 board and component combination (assuming you stay with X79).


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> I don't think it's statistically possible to get 6 bad boards in a row, something else must be wrong.


I completely agree, I think the fault is at the users end.


----------



## jermzz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1177899/asus-rampage-iv-extreme-stopped-posting


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

Eikast - I had the EXACT SAME issue with my board. Put your GPU into the 2nd slot. I thought it was my SSD / cables / RAM / CPU / Power. I moved the GPU out the top slot and it worked fine. Did a BIOS upgrade / updated BIOS settings and now my GPU (Asus GTX580 ref) works fine in the top slot.


----------



## stasio

Rampage-IV-Gene BIOS 1103 is out.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys, I just bought a RIVE this week with 3930k and 16GB of Corsair Dominator.

Should I plug the second ez plug beside the 6 pin? for the ram power?

I also have 3x6970 that I will overclock a lot so do I need the 6 pin plugged in?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hi guys, I just bought a RIVE this week with 3930k and 16GB of Corsair Dominator.
> Should I plug the second ez plug beside the 6 pin? for the ram power?
> I also have 3x6970 that I will overclock a lot so do I need the 6 pin plugged in?


I plugged both and noticed stablilty in both my gpus and ram OCs.

I would plug them in.

And congratulations on the new set up!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanx man for the fast answer

Just to be sure I get the good extensions.

The 6 pin is a PCI-E plug? I'll have to get a Molex to 6 pin

Is the 4 pin plug beside the 6 pin a PWM power plug?

Last question, do I need the second 4 pin CPU power plugged in?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The 6 pin is for sure a pci-e plug. I use a direct native 6pin cable from my psu for that.

The 4 pin is the one you'd use for a floppy drive.


----------



## omega17

So, the little switches to enable / disable each PCIe slot; you need to power the rig down first before you flick these, or can you do them on the fly while the system is up and running?









I don't wanna fry a card trying it out


----------



## Border201

Fried GPU's make for tasty eating nom nom nom


----------



## sjeffrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> So, the little switches to enable / disable each PCIe slot; you need to power the rig down first before you flick these, or can you do them on the fly while the system is up and running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna fry a card trying it out


Not sure why you would want to do that while the system is on but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## omega17

I could disable my [email protected] nVidia card if I was just gaming to save some power / heat output... but I'm not gonna do it


----------



## 072665995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> I don't think it's statistically possible to get 6 bad boards in a row, something else must be wrong.


agreed and i heard asus is pretty bad with customer support


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *072665995*
> 
> agreed and i heard asus is pretty bad with customer support


you heard or you have had personal experience with Asus support?

I heard that santa clause is actually real.


----------



## 072665995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *072665995*
> 
> agreed and i heard asus is pretty bad with customer support
> 
> 
> 
> you heard or you have had personal experience with Asus support?
> 
> I heard that santa clause is actually real.
Click to expand...

Good one lol my friend had a pretty bad rma ezperience with asus

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> you heard or you have had personal experience with Asus support?
> I heard that santa clause is actually real.


Lulz


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

Dude, dont' talk to me about Asus RMA's. Bought 2x HD3870X2's for Xfire. I went through 9x RMA's in total.

Started with a HD3870X2 which blew up 3wks after I bought it. The RMA was nice but the other card went soon after 2nd and origina RMA (3rd) had issues after a while. They then sent me HD4870X2 cards because they didn't have any HD3870X2's to send. I had issues with duff VRAM, DOA, overheating cores... In the end, I gave up and asked them to send me an Nvidia equiv because they changed the PCB design of the card to fix the issue and I couldn't get a block for the card to try and keep it cool... Sent me a used "review" GTX295 and it never failed once on me.

But it puts me off ATI GPU's, especially if they're made by Asus.


----------



## derickwm

o.o


----------



## PunkRock

my game Rig !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Pimp!


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Here are some pics of my RIVF! Just received it the other day!


----------



## vodkahollics

My New Build


----------



## stasio

Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1103

http://www.mediafire.com/?kbw58mbxaf8zqs0

- Improves High Frequency DRAM Compatibility
- Improves Peripheral Compatibility
- 14.02.2012


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Finally ordered both my acrylic EK blocks, compression fittings, as well as some other water cooling stuff... I can't wait.


----------



## stasio

Rampage-IV-Extreme-BIOS-1201
Rampage-IV-Formula-BIOS-1201
Rampage-IV-Gene-BIOS-1201

http://www.mediafire.com/?vasugv1jdh2kiy5

- 16.02.2012


----------



## tpi2007

I posted this in the Rampage Formula Club, but I guess that club has been superseeded by this one (given how many posts that one has compared to this one), so I'll post my question here:

Why does the Formula have a different sound chip than the Extreme ? The Extreme has a Realtek chip. The Formula's chip sounds as if it is better. Is it ? I don't understand why Asus would put an inferior sound chip on their most expensive board. I'm considering buying one of these two but I can't make up my mind.

Also, has everybody been able to turn off the southbridge fan on the Extreme ? There is a Bios option for it, and, if I'm not wrong, you can also set a profile where it only starts working at a certain temperature.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I posted this in the Rampage Formula Club, but I guess that club has been superseeded by this one (given how many posts that one has compared to this one), so I'll post my question here:
> Why does the Formula have a different sound chip than the Extreme ? The Extreme has a Realtek chip. The Formula's chip sounds as if it is better. Is it ? I don't understand why Asus would put an inferior sound chip on their most expensive board. I'm considering buying one of these two but I can't make up my mind.
> Also, has everybody been able to turn off the southbridge fan on the Extreme ? There is a Bios option for it, and, if I'm not wrong, you can also set a profile where it only starts working at a certain temperature.


I suppose the Extreme is more for Overclocking and the Formula is more of a balanced board which needs to have good sound onboard for a neutral market. I mean I wanted the best board for OC'n SB-E and I didn't even consider the onboard sound. Besides I have my own soundcard already.

For the fan, you need to go into the Fan Speed monitoring option and put PCH Fan to the setting"Turn off" as opposed to "Disabled" which just has the fan speed %100.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Finally finish my 3930k Build

Tell me what you think? It is my best loop so far, very few tubing for all the parts I have.


----------



## derickwm

Absolutely beautiful









cept that black tubing... not a fan.


----------



## pewter77

I'd like to join, just waiting on my 3930k to come in on Tuesday barring any unforeseen consequences. Can't wait!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Anyone have pictures of a water cooled R4E with the clear acrylic EK blocks? ...It'll give me that light at the end of the dark tunnel that is my rig build, knowing how good it'll look when it's done and running.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of a water cooled R4E with the clear acrylic EK blocks? ...It'll give me that light at the end of the dark tunnel that is my rig build, knowing how good it'll look when it's done and running.


Not sure if you still need this, but I just came across it this morning:

Stren's build log of Project Thief


----------



## ProfeZZor X

For those that have swapped out the stock heatsink for a water block, I'm curious to know if you remove the little foil piece on the motherboard when installing your south water block? I read somewhere in these forums that you do, but I need confirmation from someone that's actually done so. Also, how does the thermal tape come into play and where are the best areas to apply it?

After I flush the blocks (along with my rads) with boiling distilled water this weekend, I'll be installing mine and would like to make sure I don't screw anything up... So any advice/links/diagram pictures would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> For those that have swapped out the stock heatsink for a water block, I'm curious to know if you remove the little foil piece on the motherboard when installing your south water block? I read somewhere in these forums that you do, but I need confirmation from someone that's actually done so. Also, how does the thermal tape come into play and where are the best areas to apply it?
> After I flush the blocks (along with my rads) with boiling distilled water this weekend, I'll be installing mine and would like to make sure I don't screw anything up... So any advice/links/diagram pictures would be helpful and appreciated.


I took mine off, but some here didn't. As for the thermal tape there's detailed instructions on where to put it.


----------



## shnur

I don't remember; I think I removed it... but I'm not sure.

What kind of diagram are you looking for?

Ideal flush would be: hot vinegar, then distilled water.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> I took mine off, but some here didn't. As for the thermal tape there's detailed instructions on where to put it.


ditto..removed mine


----------



## sawjai526

add me too! 3960x /w rog rive x79


----------



## Electroneng

I just sold one of my rigs and now am building a X79 system. Question for the Gene X79 Owners. Any problem with using a Noctua NH-D14 cooler and a Graphics card in the first slot? I know on my 1155 gene board, it is a tight fit!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Edit: NvM, I got corrected on my misinformation of PCI-E slot usage

http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3060_20#post_16555549


----------



## blackend

add me


----------



## stren

Mine, waiting on the real fittings though now that I've measured everything


----------



## brollann

Got mine yesterday up and running today.









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks real nice stren!

Congrats on your awesome new gear brollann.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Interesting problem, wondering if anyone else has this combo. I am experiencing audio freezing (causing whole machine to freeze).

RIVE + Creative Labs X-Fi + BF3 = intermittent crashing

All bios and drivers up to date. Seeing as creative labs hasnt updated the X-Fi drivers since 2010.....

I have since removed the card and went to the on board audio. It has been 1 week and no crashing.


----------



## tpi2007

I just noticed that the Rampage IV Formula only has 4 DIMM slots vs 8 for the Rampage Extreme, why would they do that ? I know that most people won't use more than 16 GB of RAM during the PC's lifetime, but the spacing between the slots in the Extreme is better for airflow between DIMMs, and after all the P9X79 models and the Sabertooth all have 8 DIMM slots.

I just figured out the Extreme won't fit in my case given it's eatx, so either I'll get the Sabertooth or the P9X79 Pro; the Sabertooth has a fan on the Southbridge, which can probably be turned off like in the Extreme, but is that heatsink good enough to handle the heat with the fan off ? The Extreme looks better. I like the idea that the Sabertooth has a five year warranty compared to the P9X79 Pro.

What do you guys recommend ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Interesting problem, wondering if anyone else has this combo. I am experiencing audio freezing (causing whole machine to freeze).
> RIVE + Creative Labs X-Fi + BF3 = intermittent crashing
> All bios and drivers up to date. Seeing as creative labs hasnt updated the X-Fi drivers since 2010.....
> I have since removed the card and went to the on board audio. It has been 1 week and no crashing.


I've read of people having this problem. Here's some things to try:
- disable onboard audio in the bios
- go to safe mode run driver sweeper and remove all existing sound drivers
- reinstall the drivers in compatibility mode
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I just noticed that the Rampage IV Formula only has 4 DIMM slots vs 8 for the Rampage Extreme, why would they do that ? I know that most people won't use more than 16 GB of RAM during the PC's lifetime, but the spacing between the slots in the Extreme is better for airflow between DIMMs, and after all the P9X79 models and the Sabertooth all have 8 DIMM slots.
> I just figured out the Extreme won't fit in my case given it's eatx, so either I'll get the Sabertooth or the P9X79 Pro; the Sabertooth has a fan on the Southbridge, which can probably be turned off like in the Extreme, but is that heatsink good enough to handle the heat with the fan off ? The Extreme looks better. I like the idea that the Sabertooth has a five year warranty compared to the P9X79 Pro.
> What do you guys recommend ?


The southbridge on X79 has very little heat so I wouldn't worry too much unless you're going to be running 3 air cooled GPU's above it.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The southbridge on X79 has very little heat so I wouldn't worry too much unless you're going to be running 3 air cooled GPU's above it.


Thanks!

I'll only be running my GTX480 with the AXP; besides my case has a 200mm front intake fan, and since I had to remove the HDD cage to fit the GTX480 with the AXP, I guess airflow to the Southbridge won't be a problem.

Just another question - are these boards quick to boot ? I've read somewhere some models took a long time to boot. Was that an isolated problem / bios updtate needed / incorrect setup, or is it general ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Thanks!
> I'll only be running my GTX480 with the AXP; besides my case has a 200mm front intake fan, and since I had to remove the HDD cage to fit the GTX480 with the AXP, I guess airflow to the Southbridge won't be a problem.
> Just another question - are these boards quick to boot ? I've read somewhere some models took a long time to boot. Was that an isolated problem / bios updtate needed / incorrect setup, or is it general ?


I haven't booted mine yet, generally on X58 though not all asus boards were equal. The R3E was fast, but the P6T and P6T deluxe weren't as fast.


----------



## v1ral

I've been meaning to ask owners of the x79 formula and if they coupled it with the 3830..
Is it a good set up?
How does it compare to an over locked 920 @4.2, I want to build something new....
I know my set up is still strong but hex cores are costly still.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Thanks!
> I'll only be running my GTX480 with the AXP; besides my case has a 200mm front intake fan, and since I had to remove the HDD cage to fit the GTX480 with the AXP, I guess airflow to the Southbridge won't be a problem.
> Just another question - are these boards quick to boot ? I've read somewhere some models took a long time to boot. Was that an isolated problem / bios updtate needed / incorrect setup, or is it general ?


The Rampage Iv Extreme does take a long time to get to the bios screen, but after that it's fast.. I say a good 10 seconds until you see the bios writing on your screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I've been meaning to ask owners of the x79 formula and if they coupled it with the 3830..
> Is it a good set up?
> How does it compare to an over locked 920 @4.2, I want to build something new....
> I know my set up is still strong but hex cores are costly still.


It won't be a night an day experience from a 4.2Ghz 920 to a 3820. I'd wait for IVY a bit more.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I've been meaning to ask owners of the x79 formula and if they coupled it with the 3830..
> Is it a good set up?
> How does it compare to an over locked 920 @4.2, I want to build something new....
> I know my set up is still strong but hex cores are costly still.


You mean the 3820?

Generally if you don't need the cores, the memory or pci-e slots and it seems like you don't from your sig, then I'd recommend Ivy instead, a i7-3770k will be faster and overclock better (most likely) than a 3820 and use less power. If you're looking to go to 3-4 gpu's though then go with the 3820.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You mean the 3820?
> Generally if you don't need the cores, the memory or pci-e slots and it seems like you don't from your sig, then I'd recommend Ivy instead, a i7-3770k will be faster and overclock better (most likely) than a 3820 and use less power. If you're looking to go to 3-4 gpu's though then go with the 3820.


Yeah, what I meant to say was the 3820... haha..
so you think the 3770K will be a better choice then.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Yeah, what I meant to say was the 3820... haha..
> so you think the 3770K will be a better choice then.


Yeah for 95% of people I reckon it will be.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Installed my blocks this weekend. Now it's just a matter of flushing and installing the rest of my parts.


----------



## sate200

rampage IV building...


----------



## shnur

Sate200, I recommend you add 2mm spacers on the connectors on the mobo going to the CPU block. Otherwise you'll get an ugly kink.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/20120120img2172.jpg/

After 2mm spacer added:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/20120201img2287.jpg/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have noticed that my RIVE is painfully slow to post. Then I have to wait for the stupid RAID screen...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The Rampage Iv Extreme does take a long time to get to the bios screen, but after that it's fast.. I say a good 10 seconds until you see the bios writing on your screen.
> It won't be a night an day experience from a 4.2Ghz 920 to a 3820. I'd wait for IVY a bit more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have noticed that my RIVE is painfully slow to post. Then I have to wait for the stupid RAID screen...


Thanks for the replies guys!

Other board owners - P9X79 models and Sabertooth having the same experience with slow boot ?


----------



## sate200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Sate200, I recommend you add 2mm spacers on the connectors on the mobo going to the CPU block. Otherwise you'll get an ugly kink.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/20120120img2172.jpg/
> 
> After 2mm spacer added:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/20120201img2287.jpg/


THANK YOU FRIEND, I HAVE THE SPACERS JA, ARRIVES TODAY MY 3930K, then I finish everything!


----------



## sate200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Sate200, I recommend you add 2mm spacers on the connectors on the mobo going to the CPU block. Otherwise you'll get an ugly kink.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/20120120img2172.jpg/
> 
> After 2mm spacer added:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/20120201img2287.jpg/


after breaking my head, managed to solve enzotech inserted in block 90 of the Koolance, ai got the ideal level between them! looks was .


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys!
> Other board owners - P9X79 models and Sabertooth having the same experience with slow boot ?


I had one of those too; the p9x79 pro and it's doing great!


----------



## RichieRich513

Please add me to the Rampage IV Extreme Club. Not exactly sure how to myself. Thanks

System

Thermaltake Level 10 GT Case
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1050W 80+Gold PSU
Aerocool Touch 2000 Fan Controller
Corsair H80 Water Cooler
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Mobo
Intel i7 LGA2011 3820 3.6GHz 4 Core "Not overclocked" CPU
Corsair DDR3 1333 4x4Gb RAM (salesman said it was 1600 but CPU told me the truth)
Samsung 6Gb/Sec SATA SSD MZ-7PC128 Hard Drive
LG 24x SATA DVDRW Drive
Radeon HD 7770 Sapphire 1Gb PCIe 3.0 GPU (3-wide on 20" LED Monitors)
Logitech G15 gaming keyboard
Saitek X52 Pro Combat Flight Stick

I am a Battlefield 3 Junkie









Anyone know how to mod a touch 2000 yet? I think I can just use diodes right? how about a wiring diagram







anyone...


----------



## sate200

in building


----------



## stasio

Asus Rampage IV Extreme--- 0013
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/BIOS/...e-ASUS-0013.ROM

Asus Rampage IV Formula--- 0013
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/BIOS/...a-ASUS-0013.ROM

Asus Rampage IV Gene--- 0013
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/BIOS/...e-ASUS-0013.ROM

- Improves DRAM OC
- 02.03.2012


----------



## Ramsey77

Sign me up with a Gene X79


----------



## derickwm

Should be all updated... if you don't see your name let me know. Had a small confusion









Builds are looking good guys!


----------



## Gluon

All up in 'dis club


----------



## trancet

Sign me up for the Rampage 4 Extreme, will try and add pics once i take it apart again to switch to a watercooled mobo.


----------



## Ramsey77

A pic or two.....


----------



## sate200




----------



## derickwm

Nice Sate. Lookin good


----------



## sate200

video of project complet


----------



## myrtleee34

I'm about to pull the pin and get the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard. I only have one piece to make up my mind on. WHAT MEMORY to go with?
specs will be:

cosmos II
H100 cooling
Full case fans filled out.
EVGA classified
i7 3930K


----------



## alnazli

Hi everyone

did anyone manage connect a 3 way sli bridge for 3 graphics cards on slots 1, 3, and 6? on Rampage IV Extreme

i cannot seem to find any way or a long enough bridge

anyone with success story?

thank u, i appreciate any input

RA


----------



## lsdmeasap

Here's some BIOSes for you guys! DooRules requested the mod's from me, and I accidentally download the old one and modified it before I noticed the newer version.









So anyway here is old and new with modified Intel RAID ROM's, tested and fully working - enjoy!









Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1103 BIOS MOD

Update Intel RAID ROM
From Old >> 3.0.0.1184
To New >> 3.0.1.1370

http://www.mediafire.com/?kn8lldlncxy9opf

Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1201 MOD @ Intel RAID

Update Intel RAID ROM
From Old >> 3.0.0.1184
To New >> 3.0.1.1370

http://www.mediafire.com/?30uc5e3v110v0s7


----------



## fortunesolace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Here's some BIOSes for you guys! DooRules requested the mod's from me, and I accidentally download the old one and modified it before I noticed the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway here is old and new with modified Intel RAID ROM's, tested and fully working - enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1103 BIOS MOD
> Update Intel RAID ROM
> From Old >> 3.0.0.1184
> To New >> 3.0.1.1370
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kn8lldlncxy9opf
> Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1201 MOD @ Intel RAID
> Update Intel RAID ROM
> From Old >> 3.0.0.1184
> To New >> 3.0.1.1370
> http://www.mediafire.com/?30uc5e3v110v0s7


Finally!!!
















How about for the other ASUS X79 boards, X79 Sabertooth etc...?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Here's some BIOSes for you guys! DooRules requested the mod's from me, and I accidentally download the old one and modified it before I noticed the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway here is old and new with modified Intel RAID ROM's, tested and fully working - enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1103 BIOS MOD
> Update Intel RAID ROM
> From Old >> 3.0.0.1184
> To New >> 3.0.1.1370
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kn8lldlncxy9opf
> Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1201 MOD @ Intel RAID
> Update Intel RAID ROM
> From Old >> 3.0.0.1184
> To New >> 3.0.1.1370
> http://www.mediafire.com/?30uc5e3v110v0s7


Sorry if you've explained this before - but what does this update add?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about for the other ASUS X79 boards, X79 Sabertooth etc...?


Sure, I can do if you need it. If so send me a PM or post exactly what BIOS you want updated. Obviously I don't want to sit and do them all, so please be kind








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Sorry if you've explained this before - but what does this update add?


It adds the latest Intel RAID ROM, often this can give better benchmark scores, improve compatibility or correct incompatibilities, provide faster loading or rebuild times, ect.


----------



## Losabos

Sign me up


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Losabos*
> 
> 
> Sign me up


Wow man, that's a wonderful build. Can you please post more pictures with better lightning and with your case open, I really like it.


----------



## Losabos

Thanks!, Here are a few more pics. I am not the best photographer









The LEDs can actually generate just about any color you could think of and are remote controlled. I found them at Danger Den a while back. The cathodes are all UV to make the tubes stand out at night.


----------



## Ramsey77

+rep for one of the coolest looking wc setups I have seen lately. Good job man.


----------



## Ramsey77

Can you find and link that led system you are using? That thing looks like it is super bright. I have red cathodes, but they aren't as bright as I would like.


----------



## Losabos

Here is the LED kit. I have that kit and one LED extension. The "Head" unit can run up to 3 strips with the same remote but 2 seems to get the job done. Keep in mind if you use more than one head the LEDS will not cycle in sync for some of the more interesting effects (fade cycling and whatnot) They are currently out of stock at DD but I am assuming they will get more in at some point. I absolutely love these kits I have one in 3 of my PCs currently and refuse to go back to cathodes for anything other than UV.

The Rig I currently have up uses both UV cathodes (4) as a back drop to make the tubes really show up and then the LED kit for active lighting,


----------



## thrgk

how are them hoses like not bending going into the barb? the cpu ones, they are like 1/2 circles? special hosing or something?


----------



## Losabos

The 2 half circles I cut from the innermost part of the spool of tubing so they were already more or less in that shape. They are raised about 5 inches off of the CPU block at the highest point. Primochill LTR holds it's shape pretty well and the compression fittings keep it snug.


----------



## Losabos

This is a video of the LEDs in action on my old X58 set up to answer all the PMs I have received about them












This is the LEDs "Cycling" on a very messy preliminary set up for the old X58 system. Both videos have 3 LED strips in them as apposed to the new X79 that only has 2. The 3rd I had placed on the bottom of the case and it was so bright it was driving me absolutely nuts. Thank you everyone for the great responses and Rep!


----------



## Ramsey77

Dang, I have a problem. Rig shut down for a windows update and didn't restart. Tried manually restarting and nothing. Case fans and gpu fans spin for a half rotation and that's it, not even lighting up the trouble codes.The led's on the back of the mb for the fancy effect do light up though, but that is it. It is out of the case now sitting on a rubber mat on my desk. I have contacted ASUS and am waiting on conformation of a replacement in stock to cross ship. He said I should have it in 24-48 hours. We'll see. While it is out of the case is there anything else I could do to test it? The cpu is out of it now, but i could put it back in if I need to. What do you guys think? RMA? Or does anyone have an idea. I am willing to try anything, as long as there isn't a risk of frying my CPU.

Thanks in advance. +Rep for help for sure.









Ramsey77


----------



## Ramsey77

I made a new thread, feel free to visit it with ideas. Don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Levesque

My 7970 in the 4th slot started artifacting like crazy, so I had to take it out. Without any pressure, the cheap PCIe plastic latch exploded in pieces. Now that PCIe slot is not working anymore. Probably the mobo that broke the GPU, or the opposite. i don't know.

But Asus are refusing the RMA since ''physical damage = you're screwed'' for them. 50 cents cheap plastic latch broken = we can't help you. You have to pay for repairs. Sorry dude. You're screwed.

Top-of-the-line ROG motherboard. That's Asus warranty. My first Rampage caught on fire after 10 minutes and burned a 3930k with it. And now the 2nd one had a bad 50 cents plastic latch on the 4th PCIe slot, but they are using this to refuse my RMA. Nice trick.

500$ mobo broken. No RMA because of a cheap 50 cents latch that was weak and broke in pieces. Not a broken capacitor! A stupid plastic latch.









Will think hard before buying another Asus mobo. Not the warranty I expected for a 500$ top-of-the-line ROG motherboard.

If only Corsair could start doing motherboard...


----------



## derickwm

That's the second case I've heard about breaking PCI-e slots now on extreme boards. Shame shame Asus.


----------



## Levesque

Rampage owners, I need your opinion on something.

I was using 4X7970 on my Rampage since 3 months without any problem, but 3 days ago, I started getting alot of artifacting: white dots on desktop, black lines in 3D games, etc. So I played alot with the PCI slots DIP switch to find which card was artifacting. Tried each card alone with the 3 other dip switch at off. I discovered that it was the 4th card artifacting badly. In the process, the 4th yellow light besides the 4th dip switch decided to stay off. Oups. Broken DIP switch? No matter what I was doing (BIOS rollback, new BIOS, switching BIOS, etc), the 4th DIP switch always stayed off. Only 3 cards working. What happened? I didn't move any card, just played with the dip switch to find the broken card, since it's the reason the dip switch are there (so we don't need to physically remove the cards to find a broken one).

So I taught the 4th card died for real in the process. It was failing, so it died. It was artifacting badly anyway. So after carefully removing the 3 top cards without any problems, while carefully trying to put the 4th card out, and by just pushing the retention latch a bit, the stupid cheap 50 cents latch decided to explode in pieces. So I told myself, it's just a plastic latch. No biggies. Then I re-installed the 3 7970 and another 7970 I had in another computer at home (I have 6X Asus 7970 at home...), but the 4th light beside the 4th dip switch still stays off, even with 4 good cards in it. Oups. 4th yellow light besides the Dip switch was off with broken card in it, but now also with a working card in it!

So I told myself that the card was maybe not doing good contact. But even with pushing it hardly in place, the lights still stays off. So I tought I had a failed PCIe slot that killed my 7970 at the same time while failing. So I tried the artifacting 7970 in my other computer. It's artifacting badly, but it's working. Humm. But not working on the 4th slot of the Rampage. Found an old dusty 4770, removed all the cards, tried the 4770 alone by pushing it in place in the broken slot. Still nothing. Computer is booting, I hear Windows sound, but still no picture, 4th yellow light still off besides the dip switch.

So I asked Asus for a RMA for my 7970 and my Rampage. Answer is: broken 50 cents latch = not covered, YOU have to pay to fix your Rampage. The fact that the card in that slot started artifacting before I broke the latch and needed to be RMAed doesn't have anything to do with it. It can't be the slot that was failing and broke the card. Impossible. Asus just just stop reading at the 50 cents broken latch part and wants me to pay hundred of $ to fix my Rampage. Building computers since 1984, had over 20 different GPUs in my computers just in the last year, never broke a latch, but it's automatically my fault if that one broke. It's impossible that it was a weakness. Let's use this to make him pay. And the failing PCI slot and failing 7970 are not important. Let's go by the book: broken plastic part = your fault. You have to pay.

What do you think guys? What would you do if it was your Rampage and Asus refuse to fix it under warranty and wanted you to pay hundred of dollars to fix it? A 500$ mobo with a 50 cents broken latch. Probably a failing PCI slot that killed the 7970, or the opposite. I don't know. But something happened BEFORE I broke that stupid latch. So if the latch didn't decided to explode at the end, Asus would have fix it free of charge. I was not lucky, it did explode at the end. But since there is now a broken plastic part on the mobo, no, too bad ''dear customer''. I have to pay Asus to fix my Rampage.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Good Luck


----------



## r3mxd515

Add me to the list please.

I <3 the Asus Rampage 4 Extreme...is a beast mobo









more info on my page regarding the h100 corsair issues with this mobo (as seen on forums)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2298353

and my baby


----------



## KaRLiToS

Lévesques, check this out

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=133&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> more info on my page regarding the h100 corsair issues with this mobo (as seen on forums)


I see no information on your page regarding this? Are you just referring to the different way of mounting the H100 on the 2011 socket?


----------



## r3mxd515

If not mistaken I belive i put it on the Description of my rig under Cooling or Mobo. I'l update it step by step as I go, this was just done is sort of a rush.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah I see it now thanks







, I just hope I won't have any problems installing it.


----------



## r3mxd515

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah I see it now thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I just hope I won't have any problems installing it.


u shouldnt, the H100 should have on the instructions a nice pic that shows the regular pins and the 2011 (socket) pins or screws as some call it.

Dont use the cheap backplate the H100 comes with ...just stick with the small rectangular metal backplate that the R4E comes with (by default), its gonna be a bit tight, but youl get it

Believe me I did a month of research on that issue before I made my decision on my buy. if the H100 doesnt come with those 2011 screws just contact Corsair Support and they should send you those parts (as I asked their customer support on their forums)


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah ok thanks for the help.









+rep for the help AND liking Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Rampage owners, I need your opinion on something.
> 
> I was using 4X7970 on my Rampage since 3 months without any problem, but 3 days ago, I started getting alot of artifacting: white dots on desktop, black lines in 3D games, etc. So I played alot with the PCI slots DIP switch to find which card was artifacting. Tried each card alone with the 3 other dip switch at off. I discovered that it was the 4th card artifacting badly. In the process, the 4th yellow light besides the 4th dip switch decided to stay off. Oups. Broken DIP switch? No matter what I was doing (BIOS rollback, new BIOS, switching BIOS, etc), the 4th DIP switch always stayed off. Only 3 cards working. What happened? I didn't move any card, just played with the dip switch to find the broken card, since it's the reason the dip switch are there (so we don't need to physically remove the cards to find a broken one).
> 
> So I taught the 4th card died for real in the process. It was failing, so it died. It was artifacting badly anyway. So after carefully removing the 3 top cards without any problems, while carefully trying to put the 4th card out, and by just pushing the retention latch a bit, the stupid cheap 50 cents latch decided to explode in pieces. So I told myself, it's just a plastic latch. No biggies. Then I re-installed the 3 7970 and another 7970 I had in another computer at home (I have 6X Asus 7970 at home...), but the 4th light beside the 4th dip switch still stays off, even with 4 good cards in it. Oups. 4th yellow light besides the Dip switch was off with broken card in it, but now also with a working card in it!
> 
> So I told myself that the card was maybe not doing good contact. But even with pushing it hardly in place, the lights still stays off. So I tought I had a failed PCIe slot that killed my 7970 at the same time while failing. So I tried the artifacting 7970 in my other computer. It's artifacting badly, but it's working. Humm. But not working on the 4th slot of the Rampage. Found an old dusty 4770, removed all the cards, tried the 4770 alone by pushing it in place in the broken slot. Still nothing. Computer is booting, I hear Windows sound, but still no picture, 4th yellow light still off besides the dip switch.
> 
> So I asked Asus for a RMA for my 7970 and my Rampage. Answer is: broken 50 cents latch = not covered, YOU have to pay to fix your Rampage. The fact that the card in that slot started artifacting before I broke the latch and needed to be RMAed doesn't have anything to do with it. It can't be the slot that was failing and broke the card. Impossible. Asus just just stop reading at the 50 cents broken latch part and wants me to pay hundred of $ to fix my Rampage. Building computers since 1984, had over 20 different GPUs in my computers just in the last year, never broke a latch, but it's automatically my fault if that one broke. It's impossible that it was a weakness. Let's use this to make him pay. And the failing PCI slot and failing 7970 are not important. Let's go by the book: broken plastic part = your fault. You have to pay.
> 
> What do you think guys? What would you do if it was your Rampage and Asus refuse to fix it under warranty and wanted you to pay hundred of dollars to fix it? A 500$ mobo with a 50 cents broken latch. Probably a failing PCI slot that killed the 7970, or the opposite. I don't know. But something happened BEFORE I broke that stupid latch. So if the latch didn't decided to explode at the end, Asus would have fix it free of charge. I was not lucky, it did explode at the end. But since there is now a broken plastic part on the mobo, no, too bad ''dear customer''. I have to pay Asus to fix my Rampage.


I'm actually in a similar position as you. Board blew a capacitor and when removing the board a pcie slot came off. ASUS wants $120 to repair the slot plus $$$ for everything else.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm getting worried about buying it now.


----------



## Vaeroth

The standard Extreme version of the Rampage IV is the only board that supports 16x on all 4 channels. the BF3 edition only supports 2 lanes at 16x and the other two at 8x. Same with the Formula. So if you have the Regular Extreme edition and not the BF3 edition, then yo are in luck


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaeroth*
> 
> The standard Extreme version of the Rampage IV is the only board that supports 16x on all 4 channels. the BF3 edition only supports 2 lanes at 16x and the other two at 8x. Same with the Formula. So if you have the Regular Extreme edition and not the BF3 edition, then yo are in luck


Both the BF3 Rampage IV Extreme and the Standard Extreme IV are the same board, except the BF3 version comes with a coupon of BF3 game coupon.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaeroth*
> 
> The standard Extreme version of the Rampage IV is the only board that supports 16x on all 4 channels. the BF3 edition only supports 2 lanes at 16x and the other two at 8x. Same with the Formula. So if you have the Regular Extreme edition and not the BF3 edition, then yo are in luck


No, they're the same board minus a serial number, bf3 voucher, and box. They offer the same amount of lanes. I own both and the bios lets you know how many lanes each channel is using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Both the BF3 Rampage IV Extreme and the Standard Extreme IV are the same board, except the BF3 version comes with a coupon of BF3 game coupon.


Yup.


----------



## derickwm

It also has a lanyard...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It also has a lanyard...


touche'


----------



## Paradigm84

So would you recommend it despite the problems some people have had with it?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So would you recommend it despite the problems some people have had with it?


For sure. The issues I have had with one of my boards are due to extreme abuse and laziness. I push high voltages quite often (thank you intel for that awesome new overclocking warranty) and it has actually held up much better than other boards I've used. You just have to watch the clips on the pcie ports when removing gpus. I tried to remove all 3 at once and forgot to release the clips, causing the port to get ripped off.

In all honesty the RIVE is the end all be all of single processor motherboards on the market right now. There simply is no better. There's a reason that this board is never reviewed along side others, because it's on an entirely different level. If you want the enthusiast board to end all enthusiast boards this is it. The only board that is likely to out do it is the SR-X, but only because it's dual socket, but it has no where near the features that the RIVE does. The ASUS warranty is great barring any physical abuse.

Out of the 10 1155, 1366, and 2011 boards I've used over the last 3 years this is the only board that I literally went "Wow" when opening the box. Even opening my 2nd RIVE was a treat. The board is truly impressive. Not many boards steal the show in a build. This is truly one that does.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think I'll go with the RIVE then if you recommend it, you must know what you're talking about with a rig like that.









Thanks for the help! +rep


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaeroth*
> 
> The standard Extreme version of the Rampage IV is the only board that supports 16x on all 4 channels. the BF3 edition only supports 2 lanes at 16x and the other two at 8x. Same with the Formula. So if you have the Regular Extreme edition and not the BF3 edition, then yo are in luck


wow


----------



## Frank33

I should post pics by friday of my Rampage IV Formula. I finally made the move to replace my 1156 socket. I picked up the 2011 since ill use it for folding/small busness server/gaming and enough encoding to justify the purchase... i think









So ill post pics of everything as it arrives friday.

BTW Brazil is a rip off to buy stuff... it'll cost me $2307,00 US for a 3930k a rampageIV Formula.... not even extreme... and 16mg of gskill memory, but hopefully it'll last me a few years, 3-4 at least







Just like my last ROG set up lasted me


----------



## hanwinting

For those of you with Water cooling, are you using any active cooling for VRM and RAM? i read in one of the reviews that VRM gets too hot with just passive cooling.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanwinting*
> 
> For those of you with Water cooling, are you using any active cooling for VRM and RAM? i read in one of the reviews that VRM gets too hot with just passive cooling.


Very hot. It drastically increases stability at high overclocks (read 5.0+)


----------



## barkinos98

should i go with the extreme or with sabertooth for my new build? the only main reason i want the sabertooth is because of the ram slots, there are 4 in extreme and 8 in sabertooth but some how the extreme is 40 bucks more expensive


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> should i go with the extreme or with sabertooth for my new build? the only main reason i want the sabertooth is because of the ram slots, there are 4 in extreme and 8 in sabertooth but some how the extreme is 40 bucks more expensive


well, the one i checked was formula and not extreme, so the price increases 110 bucks, but my question is still valid


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, the one i checked was formula and not extreme, so the price increases 110 bucks, but my question is still valid


I have 8 slots on my extreme, not 4


----------



## barkinos98

yea i recognized that when i saw i was looking at formula, and i confirmed that extreme DOES have 8 slots. still tho, sabertooth or RIVE?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> yea i recognized that when i saw i was looking at formula, and i confirmed that extreme DOES have 8 slots. still tho, sabertooth or RIVE?


depends how much u wanna spend or whether ull ever use the RIVE's features.


----------



## Frank33

speaking of the ram/vram heat that need direct cooling, would 2X12" fan (the one on top of my CM 690 case) blowing air in be enough? or you really need something to blow directly at them?


----------



## pman1088

Hey All,

Just getting started on a new build with a RIVF as the base. Here's the build log if you care for a look


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Finally finish my 3930k Build
> Tell me what you think? It is my best loop so far, very few tubing for all the parts I have.


What's up with the smaller tubing on your CPU block? I would imagine you'd want a better flow in that spot more than anywhere else in your cooling setup.


----------



## sawjai526

Has anyone use the new bio update yet?
version 1202
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&m=rampage+iv+extreme


----------



## barkinos98

not all of them most probably, i will def. overclock but not extreme since i dont want to burn the cpu. also im going to watercool.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> What's up with the smaller tubing on your CPU block? I would imagine you'd want a better flow in that spot more than anywhere else in your cooling setup.


I have Dual MCP 655 in serial to push all the water in my Loop and believe me I have enough. And this tubing is *3/8"* inner diameter. So its almost the same diameter as my other big tubing of *1/2"*

*1/2" = 4/8"*

My big tubing: *3/4" OD and 4/8" ID*
The Small one: *1/2" OD and 3/8" ID*

What do you suggest Instead, show me some example and if I find your idea good, I might redo my loop, but at 4.7 Ghz, my CPU don't go above 65'C.

The CPU block and Mobo block are the last thing in my loop and the water coming back in the res has a lot of turbulence, oh and my pumps are set to 4 outta 5 so they are not even running at max speed.

My Loop Contains (single loop): in order

-Reservoir
-2 x MCP 655 (Serial Connection)
-Feser X-Changer 240 Radiator
-3 x 6970 Blocks (Parallel connection)
-Feser X-Changer 480 Radiator
-Feser X-Changer 360 Radiator
-Mosfet Block
-CPU Block
-NB Block
-Back to reservoir


----------



## Levesque

Wow. just wow Asus!









After fighting with them, they agree to send my a 3rd Rampage, but I have to pay for the all the repairs for my broken PCI latch and shipping cost, because it's impossible it was weak. I`m responsible.

Got the replacement yesterday, lost 2 hours taking my broken Rampage out my case, and... surprise! the ``brand new`` Rampage I got yesterday has BENT PINS on the CPU socket!

So it`s impossible I had a weak broken latch, but the brand new board they sent me has bent pins? They will probably say I did it!







Just c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y pop the black protector from the CPU socket and there is bent pins!!!!

So I don't know what to do anymore. I have 2 broken Rampage on my kitchen table, one with a dead PCI slot (that must have benn absolutely broken be me, since it`s impossible there was a weak latch...), and a ``replacement`` with bent pins.

Sigh. 500$ ROG mobo. Should I laugh or cry, i don't know. First rampage caught on fire after 15 minutes, 2nd one has a broken PCI slot, 3rd one has bent pins...Wow Asus. Simply wow... Lemon protection lol?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Man I feel you, I would be so frustrated at them.


----------



## Paradigm84

That sucks







I might have to reconsider getting it now if there have been that many issues, hope it works out.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

You have possibly the worst luck with parts I've seen in a while.


----------



## Levesque

My customers would sue me if I would give them that kind of after sale services.









It`s impossible that I had a weak PCI latch and that my PCI slot died, but they send me a ''brand new'' Rampage with bent pins. How can this be possible? Really frustrating.









Another week-end without my computer. Sigh.

I'm really disappointed at Asus right now. Will see what they do.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Damn....I would laugh and cry, followed by a few drinks. I am not even sure what to recommend.


----------



## patrickrussell

suppose I'm part of the club.


----------



## derickwm

No u!


----------



## pman1088

May I join your club please?


----------



## Hellish

When is the 6pin power connector above the pci-e needed(RIVE)? I ran SLI 480's + a DVR without it, but then got the extension later for my sli 580's, now down to 1 card + dvr and I am probably going to take it out, but just wondering when it is needed.

(taking it out as if I use the sleeved extension I dont have to buy another one for the GTX 680 that is dual 6 pins)


----------



## stren

Personally I would connect it for 2 high power cards, but I think it's only necessary for 3+ to avoid melting the 24 pin. Not sure exactly, maybe the manual would give you an official answer.


----------



## shnur

It's useful only if you're running 3-4 cards. It allows an extra 150W to be powered to the board.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Add me to the list


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Aaaawww it's so cute and tiny


----------



## ProStock




----------



## Oyclo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Wow. just wow Asus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fighting with them, they agree to send my a 3rd Rampage, but I have to pay for the all the repairs for my broken PCI latch and shipping cost, because it's impossible it was weak. I`m responsible.
> Got the replacement yesterday, lost 2 hours taking my broken Rampage out my case, and... surprise! the ``brand new`` Rampage I got yesterday has BENT PINS on the CPU socket!
> So it`s impossible I had a weak broken latch, but the brand new board they sent me has bent pins? They will probably say I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y pop the black protector from the CPU socket and there is bent pins!!!!
> So I don't know what to do anymore. I have 2 broken Rampage on my kitchen table, one with a dead PCI slot (that must have benn absolutely broken be me, since it`s impossible there was a weak latch...), and a ``replacement`` with bent pins.
> Sigh. 500$ ROG mobo. Should I laugh or cry, i don't know. First rampage caught on fire after 15 minutes, 2nd one has a broken PCI slot, 3rd one has bent pins...Wow Asus. Simply wow... Lemon protection lol?


There was a lot of feedback on Newegg about some of the pins being too long and being bent on delivery. Newegg blamed the customer on those too.


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

Trying 1202 at the moment but 1005 still the best so far in my opinion


----------



## Pongo

Please add me to this club. Build log in my sig.

CPU-Z valadition here.

I too am running with BIOS 1202.

Cheers,


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pongo*
> 
> Please add me to this club. Build log in my sig.
> 
> CPU-Z valadition here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am running with BIOS 1202.
> 
> Cheers,


That is some serious voltage for 4.0ghz


----------



## asakurahao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Wow. just wow Asus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fighting with them, they agree to send my a 3rd Rampage, but I have to pay for the all the repairs for my broken PCI latch and shipping cost, because it's impossible it was weak. I`m responsible.
> Got the replacement yesterday, lost 2 hours taking my broken Rampage out my case, and... surprise! the ``brand new`` Rampage I got yesterday has BENT PINS on the CPU socket!
> So it`s impossible I had a weak broken latch, but the brand new board they sent me has bent pins? They will probably say I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y pop the black protector from the CPU socket and there is bent pins!!!!
> So I don't know what to do anymore. I have 2 broken Rampage on my kitchen table, one with a dead PCI slot (that must have benn absolutely broken be me, since it`s impossible there was a weak latch...), and a ``replacement`` with bent pins.
> Sigh. 500$ ROG mobo. Should I laugh or cry, i don't know. First rampage caught on fire after 15 minutes, 2nd one has a broken PCI slot, 3rd one has bent pins...Wow Asus. Simply wow... Lemon protection lol?


I was going to buy this board when school is over, but after reading this + dozens of bad review on newegg, i better stay away from it. Hope your issue get resolved.


----------



## Pongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> That is some serious voltage for 4.0ghz


I just have the Vcore settings at "Auto" for now. But I do have the CPU Load-Line Calibration set to "Medium", and the CPU Current Capability set to 150%.

I am following the OC guide from the ASUS ROG forum here.

I currently am OC'd to 4.4GHz with the Vcore at 1.376V. Its been running Prime95 all day. Once I get a waterblock for the MOSFETs I will shoot for 5GHz.

That brings up a question. I have read through all 866 posts here and saw a photo of the stock heatsink for the RIVE MOSFETs that didn't cover all the MOSFETS. I have confirmed that with my own RIVE MB. The question is, does any of the RIVE waterblocks cover more or all of the MOSFETs? I am leaning towards the Koolance waterblock. Any recommendations on a MB waterblock would be appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## OverK1LL

I hate to post such a stupid question but I can't find the option in the new BIOS and I can't find an answer online.

How to I disable to CPU Fan Error POST message?

I don't have a CPU Fan attached to the motherboard and I don't want it alerting me.


----------



## Gav777

Should be advanced mode>monitor>fan speed control>change cpu fan to ignore


----------



## OverK1LL

Noice!

Thanks Gav777!

Can't believe I missed that.

Now if I could just figure out why the BIOS doesn't see my Corsair Force GT...


----------



## viperwolf

Hey guys, noob here(sorry)
What i want to accomplish right now is a very simple overclock. Im not looking to break records or push my cpu to limits. in fact im really looking for a stable performance. I have read the guides here and other places, btw the guides are great and they help me. However ive researched so much stuff that im starting to get frustrated with learning. If that makes sense. So until i understand what im doing, i want something simple. Like the profiles asus provide. I figure these are safe.

1. I know that the 3820 is only partially unlocked.
2. if i do a simple asus profile will i still need to change a few setting/ like bclk ( maybe gamer profile in BIOS)
3. what is the difference between CPU Level up and the Profiles ? (in noob terms)

Right now i have the board very stable at stock CPU settings(3.6). I did have to change a few things for RIVE to recognize my ram. Dominator 8x4gbs 2133. At first it would not see the 32gbs and was locked at 1333. However, i followed the guide here and was able to fix this problem. The steps i followed are

1. XMB set.
2. tweak mode needs to be set at 2
3. VCCSA Current Capability needs to be at 140%
4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability need to 130%
5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: must be disabled
now the memory is recognized correctly

NOTE: i had to RMA my 7970. But i threw my old faithful 6970 back in .

If you guys can and willing to help me, i appreciate any advice. Again, im trying to learn how to overclock properly, but i tend to over study things. Then i have to go back read again. I guess i burn myself out.

My build


----------



## pman1088

Very nice clean looking set up man. And if that's you in your Avatar....Thanks for your service!


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> Very nice clean looking set up man. And if that's you in your Avatar....Thanks for your service!


yeah thats me, i appreciate that very much. Im not just saying that.








Its my first build so i was going for a clean look. Wire management is a pain. So thank you for the compliment


----------



## derickwm

Looking for someone to take over the club. I'm leaving OCN. If you're a well established member PM me.


----------



## Tobarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking for someone to take over the club. I'm leaving OCN. If you're a well established member PM me.


Why are you leaving? That's really too bad. Care to disclose? ...or is it personal?


----------



## derickwm

Mostly because OCN isn't the community it use to be. Partly because I need to focus on University more then I have been. I'll be popping in on the rare occasion to finish my SR-2 build log


----------



## someonewhy

guys can anyone help me here please?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235984/help-me-to-get-my-cpu-stable-on-4-7ghz-3930k#post_16837185


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mostly because OCN isn't the community it use to be. Partly because I need to focus on University more then I have been. I'll be popping in on the rare occasion to finish my SR-2 build log


Thanks again to the new platform, everything changed this year







.

What forum are you going to naviguate most?


----------



## derickwm

Probably [H].


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hey many people having issues with 7970 and the latest bios verison (1202 on RE4) or my second 7970 is not recognised after the update bios.... just swiched bios profiles and CF is working again bit weird bios not detecting the 7970 since half the updates seem to be about detecting the 7970 lol


----------



## someonewhy

Guys quick question
using the settings:
1. XMB set.
2. tweak mode needs to be set at 2
3. VCCSA Current Capability needs to be at 140%
4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability need to 130%
5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: must be disabled

for making 5ghz stable is safe?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Guys quick question
> using the settings:
> 1. XMB set.
> 2. tweak mode needs to be set at 2
> 3. VCCSA Current Capability needs to be at 140%
> 4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability need to 130%
> 5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: must be disabled
> for making 5ghz stable is safe?


by what standard do you mean "safe"? 5ghz will never be "safe" because you have to push more than 1.4v and is guaranteed to increase chip degradation.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Guys quick question
> using the settings:
> 1. XMB set.
> 2. tweak mode needs to be set at 2
> 3. VCCSA Current Capability needs to be at 140%
> 4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability need to 130%
> 5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: must be disabled
> for making 5ghz stable is safe?


Just for understanding, i made these adjustments because RIVE would not recognize all of my ram
8 x4gbs @ 2133
this had nothing to do with overclocking my cpu at the time

EDIT: i apologize if i have overstepped your post somehow, but that looked like a copy/paste from me
Ive been trying to get help( in overclocking CPU), which seems to be a dead end road for some reason


----------



## CallsignVega

I must be losing my mind. I have RAID set under bios but when I reboot and keep pressing CTR I, nothing happens. Is there certain bios versions or something where raid doesn't work? Also, when you press the bios switch button, what is suppose to happen. When I press the button, nothing happens and bios led 1 stays lit, bios 2 led unlit


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I must be losing my mind. I have RAID set under bios but when I reboot and keep pressing CTR I, nothing happens. Is there certain bios versions or something where raid doesn't work? Also, when you press the bios switch button, what is suppose to happen. When I press the button, nothing happens and bios led 1 stays lit, bios 2 led unlit


I also had major issues with raid.... Mine were some what different every thing worked in bios and the raid setup worked but windows would not recognized that i had any hdd at all.... any way ended up having to go with AHCI mode because nothing worked (I spent a whole week trying with tons of help from people in the HHD section notably Sean Webster







nothing worked so i gave up) I would recommend trying a different keyboard something cheap and basic I have heard of this working in the past on different MB's.

With your Bios button it should switch the profile, your PC needs to be off (but not unplugged from the wall) as far as i understand. It worked for me I had to switch to bios 2 since the updated bios didn't recognize my second 7970 at all.

BTW nice build I can't wait to get my Asus one installed i'm sure yours sounds great with the HD-650, O and have fun waiting for GTX 680 WB hope manufactures are quicker than they were with the 7970 and i was just trying to get 2 wb made me rage


----------



## CallsignVega

Holy mother trying to get win 7 installed on r4e raid I am about to pull my hair out. This is just a stupid waste of time.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Just for understanding, i made these adjustments because RIVE would not recognize all of my ram
> 8 x4gbs @ 2133
> this had nothing to do with overclocking my cpu at the time
> EDIT: i apologize if i have overstepped your post somehow, but that looked like a copy/paste from me
> Ive been trying to get help( in overclocking CPU), which seems to be a dead end road for some reason


Bit of a dead thread for some unknown reason but an awesome guide and in depth analysis (unfortunately a gigabyte board) but still relevant should help









http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/100#post_16776021


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Holy mother trying to get win 7 installed on r4e raid I am about to pull my hair out. This is just a stupid waste of time.


Ya made me rage 7 days of try and no results







I just sat there chain smoking for a bit and gave up.
fortunately I only went for 1 ssd for my boot drive...... so AHCI mode didn't destroy my HHD plans... You may get an answer here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds/2720

GL If you manage to resolve your raid issue i'd be extremely interested so please post the results!


----------



## CallsignVega

RAID SUCCESS!

I could kiss these guys. Post #2 worked. I am going to hold onto that file for dear life. It is the only thing that worked.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1678573&highlight=raid+asus


----------



## 4514kaiser

wow I feel like an idiot wasted a week just because i didn't install the correct driver







nm (and I try 3 different ones) grats on finding a solution but bit of a flaw in the RE4 that one!


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Bit of a dead thread for some unknown reason but an awesome guide and in depth analysis (unfortunately a gigabyte board) but still relevant should help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/100#post_16776021


thank you sir for the link

I have a dumb question for both of you, when i set mine up, i was informed to run in AHCI. something about RAID would not work in TRIM. Why are choosing RAID? Im just trying to learn








i have a M4 ssd and a 1.5tb WD HDD. they are working great.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> thank you sir for the link
> I have a dumb question for both of you, when i set mine up, i was informed to run in AHCI. something about RAID would not work in TRIM. Why are choosing RAID? Im just trying to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a M4 ssd and a 1.5tb WD HDD. they are working great.


If you are setup in RAID Mode, only drives in a RAID configuration will not execute TRIM commands.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> thank you sir for the link
> I have a dumb question for both of you, when i set mine up, i was informed to run in AHCI. something about RAID would not work in TRIM. Why are choosing RAID? Im just trying to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a M4 ssd and a 1.5tb WD HDD. they are working great.


You can not raid a M4 and 1.5tb Hdd raid is NOT possible to use raid you need two or more of exactly the same HDD. Why raid, there are lots of reasons the most common probably is raid 0 lots of people like two run raid 0 for the extra performance but there's also raid 1, raid 5, raid 10 and i'm sure there's a few more all with there + & - . Just Google it if you want more info tons out there!


----------



## someonewhy

guys i am having a problem i oc'd my cpu to 5.2ghz and its stable but when i am turning on my xmp my pc cant boot and my dram is on 1.65v.
and what is the best bios so far?


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> guys i am having a problem i oc'd my cpu to 5.2ghz and its stable but when i am turning on my xmp my pc cant boot and my dram is on 1.65v.
> and what is the best bios so far?


I *think* that with the XMP enabled your ram will try to reach its target (factory)mhz. If its to high it will cause your system not boot @ 5 ghz. I believe you will have to drop your target ram. Im sure someone can give better advice. Im just giving an opinion.


----------



## someonewhy

Guys i fixed my problem i needed to downclock my ram to 1600mhz[stock]and before it was on 1866mhz somehow..i dropped my vdram to 1.5v and enabled xmp profile 2 and it works like a charm








what is the best bios so far?


----------



## CallsignVega

Sigh, the C600 RAID on the Rampage IV Extreme has been a major PITA to get working properly. Now it is stuck at SATA II speeds:










Running BIOS 2012, two 120 GB Vertex 3 Max IOPS connected with 6 GB/S cables (same drives and cables I just removed from Z68 board that was running over 1000MB/Sec Sequential Read so I know it is not the drives or cables), SSD just secure erased, plugged into 6 GB ports on MB, secondary/aftermarket SATA chip disabled, created 128k stripe in Raid 0, BIOS settings set to Raid, hot-plug disabled and SMART enabled, running Intel C600 RAID driver: 3.0.0.3011, everything under Intel RST interface is showing good, SSD Write caching enabled.

As far as I can tell everything is set up perfect and I should be getting SATA 3 speeds, not 2. So is there some super secret SATA 3 BIOS entry or something simple I am missing?


----------



## 4514kaiser

My M4 speeds were not great either my I got a final score of 677 (AS SSD) that said the scores strangle seem to be getting better started at 633...... that said i see ton of people with 700+ scores


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> My M4 speeds were not great either my I got a final score of 677 (AS SSD) that said the scores strangle seem to be getting better started at 633...... that said i see ton of people with 700+ scores


Get that RAID setup. You know you want to!









We've got a need... for speed..


----------



## xttxtt

I'm seeing a lot of pictures with Corsair dominator DIMMs and honestly I can't get them consistently clocked up on this motherboard. Were people actually able to procure the part numbers on the QVL? I couldn't find much so I went for close with the CMT8GX3M2A2000C9. Even with the the few CMT6GX3M3A2000C8 I could find, I couldn't get them to more than 1866 with just 4 DIMMs. I ended up punting to the g.SKILL Ripjaw Z Series and was able to clock it up to 2133 consistently.


----------



## Hellish

How do I update the bios on the rive? asus update says my motherboard is not asus...


----------



## Pongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xttxtt*
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of pictures with Corsair dominator DIMMs and honestly I can't get them consistently clocked up on this motherboard. Were people actually able to procure the part numbers on the QVL? I couldn't find much so I went for close with the CMT8GX3M2A2000C9. Even with the the few CMT6GX3M3A2000C8 I could find, I couldn't get them to more than 1866 with just 4 DIMMs. I ended up punting to the g.SKILL Ripjaw Z Series and was able to clock it up to 2133 consistently.


I am using the Corsair Dominator CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 set of 4x4GB DIMMs at their XMP rated speed of 2133MHz with no problems. I just changed the Ai Overclocker Tuner to "XMP" and set the Memory Frequency to 2133 and it has just worked. I have the Rampage IV Extreme with the 1202 BIOS.

Cheers,


----------



## Oyclo

I had no problems setting up 2 ssd's in raid zero. Ctrl-I, set up raid, installed raid drivers off thumb drive for windows install, all done. From what I read you can only use intel ports for raid in Sata 3.


----------



## Hellish

I attempted to update the bios and it says it is updated but now I am getting a bootmgr file is missing and not sure how it happened or what to do...

Updated using the back button beside the usb, now trying manually in the bios.

Didnt work either, trying a different bios.


----------



## Oyclo

I had that once when I restored bios after an OC fail. It was because the default didn't have my raid set up anymore set. Had to renable.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> I had that once when I restored bios after an OC fail. It was because the default didn't have my raid set up anymore set. Had to renable.


No raid here

what bios are you using btw with the GTX 680?

Edit: tried a different bios, and it showed the different bios number but I am still getting BOOTMGR is missing


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Get that RAID setup. You know you want to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a need... for speed..


soo true.... so temped to spend that extra $400 and get another M4 but so poor and need to get my old bmw e28 fixed!


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hey having a bit of an issue here I want to use the latest 1202 Driver but once install my second 7970 is not recognized at all (worked perfectly with the original drivers). Is there just some setting that has disabled it's self that i need to re-enable in bios or is my bios just stuffed! I'v tried manually disabling it on the board and enabling it. I've tried 1101 driver but nether work.....


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> EK waterblock (EN nickel-plexi) now in place on my Rampage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny!


Anyone know what the specifications of the connections that he used to interconnect the blocks of the CPU + vrm + chipset? I have the same blocks want to do the same connection that soh matte black


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Anyone know what the specifications of the connections that he used to interconnect the blocks of the CPU + vrm + chipset? I have the same blocks want to do the same connection that soh matte black


Look's like Koolance designs.

So how many people have been hitting 5 GHz or more on their LGA2011 chips and at what voltage?


----------



## 4514kaiser

check this thread gives you an idea.... remember the OC are not necessarily stable and lots of them would just be a benchmark oc not 24/7 oc.... but it gives you a good idea of the volts required!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1167939/sandy-bridge-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club


----------



## blodflekk

I have the rampage 4 formula and its only detecting 12 of my 16GB of ram, does anyone else have this issue? Is there a fix?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like Koolance designs.
> So how many people have been hitting 5 GHz or more on their LGA2011 chips and at what voltage?


5.0 on mine took 1.48v. Passes 24 hour prime. Highest I got was 5.45 @1.7

Old validation is old.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Try each stick one by one in a slot you have determined to be working.

If each module is being detected...try the next slot. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## jermzz

How far apart are the PCI-e slots from each other? 1.6" (40.6mm) like it's predecessor?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> How far apart are the PCI-e slots from each other? 1.6" (40.6mm) like it's predecessor?


It's standard spacing... every board has the same since every case has the same back plate.


----------



## nabarun

add me please



















more pictures soon


----------



## SlideRulz

I just got my Rampage IV and 3930K last night. Ram should be here Friday.


----------



## gliggo

Hey Guys,

Just purchased the Asus Rampage Iv Formula X79 but since I started overclocking the CPU, the computer takes longer than usual to boot condsidering I have an SSD. It hangs on a blank screen with the cursor then loads to windows when it wants to. Any suggestions into why this is happening?


----------



## 4514kaiser

I had a noticeable slow down when i went to my second bios and i have to say my PC seems to take its time to show the RE4 opening screen also..... Maybe change bios version or switch bios profile.


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> I had a noticeable slow down when i went to my second bios and i have to say my PC seems to take its time to show the RE4 opening screen also..... Maybe change bios version or switch bios profile.


Hi mate,

I tried downgrading the bio and it still takes ages to boot, usually on takes a few seconds. It hangs in the welcome screen for a bit then goes to that blank screen with just a cursor for a bit, its quite annoying







does yours do this?


----------



## 4514kaiser

Sorry i'm not that helpful but give this a go. Change your boot priorities to only the HDD with windows on it so your SSD.. Remove all other items for the boot priorities listed!


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Hi mate,
> I tried downgrading the bio and it still takes ages to boot, usually on takes a few seconds. It hangs in the welcome screen for a bit then goes to that blank screen with just a cursor for a bit, its quite annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does yours do this?


O and no mine does not do that it does turn of my screen 3 times it seems lol but no long pause period. That said i have not OCed my system since I'v been having issue with the stability of my HD 7970's... And don't want to confuse bsod..... (they seem fine now just need to test them bit)


----------



## Rabbs

Count me in


----------



## 4514kaiser

Nice Case and MB!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Nice Case and MB!


Thanks man! I still got a ton to go with both beasts.


----------



## Alatar

Thought I already posted here but no I guess









here goes:




(link)


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking at all of these rigs makes me realise how boring mine will be haha.


----------



## someonewhy

Guys i have a question i overclocked my cpu to 4.7ghz using 1.380V and its pretty stable but i noticed there is an options called VCCSA LLC can anyone explain to me what it does?which option i need to set?auto/regular/high extreme for 4.7ghz?
here i made a picture


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's standard spacing... every board has the same since every case has the same back plate.


Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Guys i have a question i overclocked my cpu to 4.7ghz using 1.380V and its pretty stable but i noticed there is an options called VCCSA LLC can anyone explain to me what it does?which option i need to set?auto/regular/high extreme for 4.7ghz?
> here i made a picture


setting which eliminates or greatly reduces the the amount your core voltage drops when under load. Alot of people enable it when overclocking to keep the voltages more steady instead of dropping from what it is set at under load.

I would set it to HIGH or auto


----------



## CallsignVega

What have you guys found the highest stable base-clock you can get with the RIVE? 105-107MHz?


----------



## barkinos98

Anyone using 680SLI and 3930K on Extreme? How are your temps and your comments


----------



## Kires

YAY!!!! Just installed ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extrmeme in my compy this morning along with the i7-3930k and 8x4GB of DDR3 2133 RAM!!!!!

I'll post pics when I get off work!! Then ya'll can add me to the list


----------



## CallsignVega

Is it just me or does setting a DVID offset not work on this board with high overclocks? It just won't boot properly. And when I set the offset to auto, it will boot but the voltage doesn't lower in windows which makes it pointless. I had all power saving features turned on and it does downclock to 1200MHz, just the voltage always stays the same.


----------



## someonewhy

guys quick question now i just noticed the slow mode switch on the board was on all the time now i switched it to off but i overclocked my cpu before either did the slow mode effect my oc?


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like Koolance designs.
> So how many people have been hitting 5 GHz or more on their LGA2011 chips and at what voltage?


----------



## Kires

YAY, got it installed last night...

Asus Rampage IV Extreme with all 32GB's of Ram and the i7-3930K @ 4.2GHz



Had some trouble at first with the graphics (Crossfire/second card) being recognized or utilized... And some trouble with getting my RAM to 2133 speeds with the X.M.P. thing...

Not sure what I did or if I did anything but graphics are working fine now







... and the Ram seems to be fine too since I can boot, but not sure they are actually running at that speed...


----------



## dRnRcR

Please add me to the list







!! Asus Rampage Extreme, 3930k
Will add pics soon....


----------



## kemsoff

Add me to the list, got my Rampage Extreme and 3930k yesterday


----------



## Hellish

There is no SSD Caching / Intel SRT support for the RIVE correct?


----------



## Blackout621

Please add me. R4E+3820.








Thanks


----------



## adrenergic

Hey guys, just built a rig

3930k
RIVE
GTX680 (I replaced the stock evga cooler with a waterblock)
Silverstone 1500w psu
16GB of g.skill 2400 MHz ram
all in a thermaltake level 10gt lcs

Now my problem: I have it all wired up and I turn it on, NOTHING not even attempting to boot..







I tried switching bios and all. I do get the red CPU LED. I'm pretty noob at this so if I could get a suggestion on where to start my trouble shooting?


----------



## dRnRcR

Well not sure if you flashed the bios yet but I would start with that (version 1202), then double check that you have properly seated all your power connectors for the board (24pin and 8pin). If you have already done all that then just to make sure the boards not stuck on stupid clear the cmos by hitting the button or pulling the battery. Good luck. Also make sure that all the memory are seated and tested. If still no luck pull everything off the board and see if it powers up. If it does plug everything back in one at a time and what and see whats dragging down the board.


----------



## derickwm

Btw I'm not updating the thread anymore. Just so people are aware. Somebody needs to take it over if you want updates


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Anyone using 680SLI and 3930K on Extreme? How are your temps and your comments


I have a 680sli setup with r4e, temps on the cards don't hit 70s with my own fan profile and great airflow in my 810switch CPU stays below 60 at 4.5ghz with a h100. Overall performance is fantastic, got a 19008 score in 3dmark11(CPU was overclocked to 5ghz just for the benchmark) bf3 runs between 130 and 170 fps

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VettePilot

I assume the R4E can run 2 cards a x16 no problem? I run eyefinity so it would help.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I assume the R4E can run 2 cards a x16 no problem? I run eyefinity so it would help.


yes


----------



## VettePilot

K


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I have a 680sli setup with r4e, temps on the cards don't hit 70s with my own fan profile and great airflow in my 810switch CPU stays below 60 at 4.5ghz with a h100. Overall performance is fantastic, got a 19008 score in 3dmark11(CPU was overclocked to 5ghz just for the benchmark) bf3 runs between 130 and 170 fps
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Running only 1080/1200P for BF3 right?


----------



## drufause

So one thing I really miss from my cheap amd ga890 mb to this rog rive is the onboard sound mix. The sound quality is fine but I use a home theater as my sound reproduction. With the old board in windows 7 I could select Dolby 5.1 as the default output and run out to my home theater via optical cable. This would give me full output on all 6 speakers.

The rive in windows 7 only gives me a default of 2 channels to select. So when I play a DVD or blue ray the application actually samples out properly to 5.1 on all 6 speakers. But if I'm playing Hulu or Netflix I only get 2 speaker channels. Also I'm not getting an up sample to 5.1 and can only get 2 channels on music.

I really don't want to have to buy a sound card for this as I don't have a sound quality problem with it.

Any one know a hax to force 5.1 mix out of optical on the rive?


----------



## v1ral

Very quick question...
Should i just go straight to the Extreme or can i just settle with the Formula....
Thanks for your time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisAfric

To all Rapage iv extreme owners out there, just wanna ask if I could fit Two Corsair AirFlow Pro on each side of the RAM slots?

thanks in advance!


----------



## DrSmoke

The only real difference between the formula and the extreme is the E supports twice the ram. The RIVE has 8 slots, 64gb supported. The RIVF has half that.

The RIVE also has the "overclock key" and other features that compliment further enthusiast overclocking. This won't make any real difference in your results though. RIVE also comes with a chipset fan, the RIVF has a passive sink.

If there is any other difference, I couldn't find it. Other than the $100+ price tag. I bought the RIVF.


----------



## SLK320

*New bios out for RIVE, 1305:*

BIOS 1305 released April 18, 2012
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1305.zip

Release Notes
[ 1305 ]

1. Improve system stability.
2. Improve memory compatibility.
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

*New bios out for RIVF, 1305:*

BIOS 1305 released April 18, 2012
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Formula/Rampage-IV-Formula-ASUS-1305.zip

Release Notes
[ 1305 ]

1. Improve system stability.
2. Improve memory compatibility.
3. Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
4. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> To all Rapage iv extreme owners out there, just wanna ask if I could fit Two Corsair AirFlow Pro on each side of the RAM slots?
> thanks in advance!


Yes, but clearance of first pcie card is very close, especially if you have a gpu with a backplate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Very quick question...
> Should i just go straight to the Extreme or can i just settle with the Formula....
> Thanks for your time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The extreme is the end all be all of x79 boards. There are a few minor differences, like the dimm slots. There are also better waterblocks out for the extreme, blocks that cover more of the board. RIVE also has 1 more pcie 3.0 slot, bluetooth, 2 more usb 3.0 ports and some other bells and whistles. Think of it this way, you're dumping tons of money into the build, what's another $100?


----------



## OverSightX

I bought a RIVE (coming from a R3E & a 920) yesterday and should be here next week! I plan on pairing it with a 3820. Anything you guys think I should know? I'm just now going through the posts in the club. Have a little to read


----------



## 4514kaiser

Get the 3930K it worth it IMO


----------



## shilka

I am going to buy myself a Rampage IV Extreme here in may but i am wondering i have a Noctua NH-12P SE2 and i know i need the Noctua NM-I2011 Mounting-Kit
But i am wondering how close are the cooler with the fans to the first RAM slot does it hang over it???
Do anyone know because if it hangs over i cant use tall RAM


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I bought a RIVE (coming from a R3E & a 920) yesterday and should be here next week! I plan on pairing it with a 3820. Anything you guys think I should know? I'm just now going through the posts in the club. Have a little to read


3820 seems to be a waste of money since it's similar in speeds to a 2700K. The only advantage to x79 would be to have 4 way sli or 64gb of ram over 32. If you are going the 4 way sli route the 3820 bottlenecks, as evident by Wermad's 4 way setup with a 3820. Unless you're really going to load up with a hexacore, 3/4 way sli, and a high end quad channel memory setup the money spent on just having x79 will get you much better performance elsewhere, especially since the RIVE is one of the most expensive boards out there right now.


----------



## Kires

Ya, I just got my RIVE with the i7-3930K, SO WORTH IT!! Please DO NOT GET THE 3820!!


----------



## pman1088

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Ya, I just got my RIVE with the i7-3930K, SO WORTH IT!! Please DO NOT GET THE 3820!!


Sorry man, I can't agree with you. I really am pleased with my 3820 (coming from an AMD 965BE), it OC'd extremely well for me. And since its half the price of your chip, it gives me money to sit on til the Ivy Bridge 2011 comes out and then I can get a better processor.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Get the 3930K it worth it IMO


It's been really tough decision, but it's harder even when if I go with the 3820 no money actually comes out of my pocket. Selling my current rig along with other misc items and ill actually have a little more $ in my pocket. Going the 3930k puts me back about $250 out of pocket which isn't a deal breaker either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 3820 seems to be a waste of money since it's similar in speeds to a 2700K. The only advantage to x79 would be to have 4 way sli or 64gb of ram over 32. If you are going the 4 way sli route the 3820 bottlenecks, as evident by Wermad's 4 way setup with a 3820. Unless you're really going to load up with a hexacore, 3/4 way sli, and a high end quad channel memory setup the money spent on just having x79 will get you much better performance elsewhere, especially since the RIVE is one of the most expensive boards out there right now.


I plan on picking up another 7970 at some time so this is a very valid argument. Like i mentioned above im getting the board basically with no money out of pocket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Ya, I just got my RIVE with the i7-3930K, SO WORTH IT!! Please DO NOT GET THE 3820!!


You guys don't make these decisions any easier hahaha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> Sorry man, I can't agree with you. I really am pleased with my 3820 (coming from an AMD 965BE), it OC'd extremely well for me. And since its half the price of your chip, it gives me money to sit on til the Ivy Bridge 2011 comes out and then I can get a better processor.


See what I mean. You guys are killin me







I got like a week to decide. Sit n a 3820 til IVY or just go out and get the next step up and pass IVY.


----------



## Striknine

I am planning my new build with the RIVE motherboard and a 3930k. I was going to wait for IVY Bridge 3770k but I think I am going to pass for now.
I am looking to buy some RAM and now that some time has passed what is the best memory for this mobo? was looking at Corsair Dominator GT, G skill, or maybe Mushkin? I also saw that the Samsung 30nm Extreme low voltage dims clocked up to almost 2700 which is insane for a $40 pair of ram. So what do you like on this mobo or what would you buy now that you own etc. etc.?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striknine*
> 
> I am planning my new build with the RIVE motherboard and a 3930k. I was going to wait for IVY Bridge 3770k but I think I am going to pass for now.
> I am looking to buy some RAM and now that some time has passed what is the best memory for this mobo? was looking at Corsair Dominator GT, G skill, or maybe Mushkin? I also saw that the Samsung 30nm Extreme low voltage dims clocked up to almost 2700 which is insane for a $40 pair of ram. So what do you like on this mobo or what would you buy now that you own etc. etc.?


I got 32gb of the dominator gt 2133 cl9 1.5V kit, but that's because I really cared about the clocks and the voltages required to get there. The samsung wasn't reliably hitting 2133 at 1.5V. I just powered the system up for the first time today, and the XMP settings worked effortlessly. I bet there's a bunch more room to push them.

Having said this - if you don't need the speed (and most don't) the samsung is a real bargain. Vega went with a 2400 kit(this one I think), but it's 1.65V so bear that in mind.

It took 1.49Vcore to get stable at 5.0 for me on the 3930K with the 32gb at rated speeds, now I'm re running at 4.95 to see if I can lower the volts a little. I'm still getting used to the bios, so we'll see.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striknine*
> 
> I am planning my new build with the RIVE motherboard and a 3930k. I was going to wait for IVY Bridge 3770k but I think I am going to pass for now.
> I am looking to buy some RAM and now that some time has passed what is the best memory for this mobo? was looking at Corsair Dominator GT, G skill, or maybe Mushkin? I also saw that the Samsung 30nm Extreme low voltage dims clocked up to almost 2700 which is insane for a $40 pair of ram. So what do you like on this mobo or what would you buy now that you own etc. etc.?


Dominator GTs are great for nearly everything. Depends on what purposes you plan to use the ram for as well. I went the Ramdisk route and crammed as much ram in as I could. Makes ssds feel slow, even pcie ssds. It's even enough to load all the applications you plan to use for quite a while on the ram as well. On the other hand if you're going just for benching you can't go wrong with 2400 4gb GT dimms and for Ramdisk purposes1866 8gb dimm GTs or 1600 8gb standard dominators are really the way to go.


----------



## Paradigm84

I seem to be the only person in this thread with a budget haha, my 3820 feels inferior now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yay the motherboard arrived.









Can I get added?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yay the motherboard arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get added?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good







Let me tell you, when I upgraded to this from a $40 Biostar AMD board...


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm upgrading from my ASUS P5Q









Unfortunately I can't really get anything set up until I get a copy of Windows 7 though, so everything's going to be sitting here for a week.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm upgrading from my ASUS P5Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't really get anything set up until I get a copy of Windows 7 though, so everything's going to be sitting here for a week.


May I suggest Windows 8 consumer preview until then?


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I seem to be the only person in this thread with a budget haha, my 3820 feels inferior now.


No offence intended it just seems illogical to go for X79 system if you get a 4 core cpu since both SB and IB will give you a great OC at a far lower cost.....


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> No offence intended it just seems illogical to go for X79 system if you get a 4 core cpu since both SB and IB will give you a great OC at a far lower cost.....


Unless you're doing tri/quad SLI...


----------



## Paradigm84

@4514kaiser - I ran out of money so I couldn't get the 3930K haha, I'm probably going to get the 3930K in December or IB-E whenever that releases. Also I might go for Tri-SLI for my GTX 580's in December aswell if I have the money.


----------



## Paradigm84

@Blackout621 - Sorry I didn't see your first response, Windows 8 looks confusing







, I'll probably try it in the summer when I have time to try and learn it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is really the point of getting a 3930k if you only game? I think my 3930k is overkill. But its a fun CPU to play with.


----------



## Paradigm84

Chicks love a 3930K?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What is really the point of getting a 3930k if you only game? I think my 3930k is overkill. But its a fun CPU to play with.


GPU bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Unless you're doing tri/quad SLI...


and bottlleneck nearly every high end gpu setup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> See what I mean. You guys are killin me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got like a week to decide. Sit n a 3820 til IVY or just go out and get the next step up and pass IVY.


If you don't plan to go to trifire then you'll be fine with that chip.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @4514kaiser - I ran out of money so I couldn't get the 3930K haha, I'm probably going to get the 3930K in December or IB-E whenever that releases. Also I might go for Tri-SLI for my GTX 580's in December aswell if I have the money.


Got to hate money always runs out and the wrong time... IB-E will be tempting think it's meant to come out mid next year hope Intel lets us have all the cores and doesn't decided to remove two.....


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> GPU bottleneck
> and bottlleneck nearly every high end gpu setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't plan to go to trifire then you'll be fine with that chip.


Oh man, here we have one of those guys who think they know everything about everything and overuse the







emoticon to mock others. A 3820 is not going to bottleneck 3 or 4 680s. Because if you're sinking that kind of money into a computer, I certainly hope you're at LEAST playing at 5760 x 1080. Otherwise, if you're buying three or four cards to play on a single screen, you're a moron. Even for a single 2560 x 1600 screen, 2 680s is more than enough. Point is, you can have a 3820 and it's going to provide an identical experience at such a high resolution (5760 x 1080+) as even the 3960x would. Minus MAYBE 3 fps.

P.S. - After seeing your post, I PM'd wermac and he said he had no problems at all and the 3820 didn't bottleneck his quad 480s. So I don't know what the heck you were talking about.


----------



## Paradigm84

Unfortunately I move the rig around a lot so multi-monitors would be out for me, the most I'd get would be a single 2560x1440 monitor, (most likely a ZR2740w) so I think a triple GPU setup would be unnecessary. Thanks for all the advice on GPU's everyone.


----------



## stren

So I have some throttling issues, about an hour after starting prime, it'll downclock to 3.2 momentarily and then come back up. Haven't found the option to stop it in the bios yet.

I have the R4E with the EK full cover block, board temps are fine (30C), cpu temps are fine (60-70), and there's reasonable airflow. Here are the options that could be related as far as I can tell:

Intel adaptive thermal monitor - disabled
EIST - disabled
C1E - disabled
C3/6/7 report - auto
Turbo ratio - by all cores
Xtreme Tweaking - enabled
EPU Power saving mode - disabled
CPU Power Limit Control - Auto
CPU Current capability - 180%
VRM over temp protection - auto
VTT over current protection - enabled
VCCSA current capability - 140%
Dram current capability - 140%
All over heat protections set to 90C

Are there any I missed?

The only thing I can think to change is the CPU power limit control - but there is no disable option, so for now I've maxed out all the values under enabled and checking to see whether it still happens

Any ideas?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

VRMS above the cpu socket are getting too hot, you need a fan there for high OC's

I'd also put the VRM Protection to disabled too.


----------



## CallsignVega

...


----------



## FtW 420

I noticed the bios switch is buggy, switch to second bios & it kept on booting 1st bios anyway., Gave up on trying & a few days later out of the blue when I restarted I noticed it came up with the 2nd bios.
I haven't tried the pci-e disable, I'll be sure to avoid that now, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I noticed the bios switch is buggy, switch to second bios & it kept on booting 1st bios anyway., Gave up on trying & a few days later out of the blue when I restarted I noticed it came up with the 2nd bios.
> I haven't tried the pci-e disable, I'll be sure to avoid that now, thanks for the heads up.


It's working again all of a sudden. Kinda strange!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> VRMS above the cpu socket are getting too hot, you need a fan there for high OC's
> 
> I'd also put the VRM Protection to disabled too.


I have the Ek full cover block, is there something it doesn't cover that can overheat?


----------



## THERIDDLER

Can somone PM me which board blocks i need for a custom watercooling loop on a Rampage IV Extreme board? I keep looking through FrozenCPU but to me its like finding a needle in a haystack. Id like top end pieces, Price isnt really an issue.


----------



## derickwm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32817


----------



## fortunesolace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Can somone PM me which board blocks i need for a custom watercooling loop on a Rampage IV Extreme board? I keep looking through FrozenCPU but to me its like finding a needle in a haystack. Id like top end pieces, Price isnt really an issue.


Here:


Koolance Block
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14574/ex-blc-1018/Koolance_MB-ASR4E_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Liquid_Cooling_Motherboard_Block_No_Fittings.html?tl=g30c89s147#blank


EK Block
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14723/ex-blc-1028/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_EN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c89s147


----------



## THERIDDLER

THANKS!! Im lost when it comes to watercooling.


----------



## derickwm

If you're lost when it comes to WC'ing then definitely make a thread in the watercooling section...

It's no easy task doing it for your first time and you should get a lot of opinions from others. Otherwise you''ll end up wasting a lot of money.


----------



## AllGamer

what about those easy WC kit solution from Corsair and Antec ?

I'm using the Corsair H80 kit and it's doing a pretty fine job keeping 3960x at 41C even while gaming 4.7 Ghz


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what about those easy WC kit solution from Corsair and Antec ?
> I'm using the Corsair H80 kit and it's doing a pretty fine job keeping 3960x at 41C even while gaming 4.7 Ghz


They're not kits, they're all in one coolers. EK, Swiftech, XSPC, and EK all makes kits. All in one coolers are extremely limiting to high end hardware, especially SB-E since it produces so much heat.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Arrived Connections for blocks, is already line final assembly


----------



## AllGamer

do you have pic of the naked board before you put the water blocks on the South bridge and area around the CPU ?

just trying to get an idea how you fasten those screws onto the MB


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> do you have pic of the naked board before you put the water blocks on the South bridge and area around the CPU ?
> just trying to get an idea how you fasten those screws onto the MB


This picture?


----------



## AllGamer

ahhh... I C them now, so it's reusing the same holes that the stock Heatsinks were using.

Thanks

i'm slowly inclined to get myself a full WC kit as well, i noticed the new generation of WC kits are easier and cleaner to setup than those old monster labs type from way back on the Pentium 4 era









i had some horrible accidents with those in the past, since then, i've not touch one until just recently.


----------



## Paradigm84

All these insane watercooled boards and mine is stuck with a basic H100 as I move the rig too much for watercooling.

OCN, the place rigs come to get put in their place.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All these insane watercooled boards and mine is stuck with a basic H100 as I move the rig too much for watercooling.
> OCN, the place rigs come to get put in their place.


Doesn't matter if you build it correctly. I take my huge rug to lans all the time and never had a lead, even with around 40+ fittings for there to spring a leak. Waterloops are closed systems so there's no need to worry


----------



## 4514kaiser

You take that rig to lans









Thats a effort after moving my system into my room i was keen to never move it again! and yours must weigh easily 10kg more than mine!

I must say the only thing i dislike about the RIVE is the lack of Sata 3 ports...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> You take that rig to lans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a effort after moving my system into my room i was keen to never move it again! and yours must weigh easily 10kg more than mine!
> I must say the only thing i dislike about the RIVE is the lack of Sata 3 ports...


And the lack of sata cables without right angles, and the overclock key not supporting dvi-d. Otherwise though, great board









Yeah I can't take mine to LANs lol - here it is next to an antec 300


----------



## Paradigm84

@fat_italian_stallion - You have an insane rig with awesome fittings and everything though, probably more durable than one of the EK or Rasa kits I'd end up getting. When I do go for watercooling (whenever that is) I'm going to go all out, this is OCN, there are no half measures.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> You take that rig to lans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a effort after moving my system into my room i was keen to never move it again! and yours must weigh easily 10kg more than mine!
> I must say the only thing i dislike about the RIVE is the lack of Sata 3 ports...


It's really not that bad. I just sit it on a dolly and roll it everywhere. It weighs around 130lbs, so like ~52kg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @fat_italian_stallion - You have an insane rig with awesome fittings and everything though, probably more durable than one of the EK or Rasa kits I'd end up getting. When I do go for watercooling (whenever that is) I'm going to go all out, this is OCN, there are no half measures.


I learned my lesson about half doing watercooling. It was seriously a waste of cash. I bought mediocre parts and was never happy because I knew no matter what I did there was just so much better out there. The best thing to do is just go all out from the start since the waterloop never goes bad. The worst that will happen is that you need to replace a pump and o-rings after a few years. Only buy the highest quality parts and just add to the loop as finances permit.


----------



## seraphicsoul

Hello all,

Considering buying the ROG Rampage IV Extreme with a 3930K, probably going to be doing some video editing with this thing too (but totally looking forward to playing games with max settings on this thing!). I'm just starting my build but I'm pretty set on these two core components. I'd also be doing a dual SLI as I am very very interested in going with multiple monitors, but haven't chosen any particular cards yet. (Opinions here?)

I've seen discussion in this thread about water cooling and it's definitely the way I want to go. However, up to this point I've never even touched water cooling - it's always been big Antec fans and the dusty air cooling my past rigs. I'm the type of person who sees the immense value in getting quality parts, and so that's definitely the route I would take.

I am hoping to get some feedback as to the best types of cooling systems out there for this mobo, and then of course where to get them. I've seen the Koolance MB-ASR4E southbridge heatsink and I must say I really like it. What additional components would I need? This kit doesn't seem to have an attachment to the CPU, I assume I would need to purchase separately? What kind of pumps would you guys recommend for a new system that's going to expand in the future?

Perhaps I would be better served if you guys could show me a good place for getting started with water cooling, some type of tutorial or something. I do want to make sure that I'm not starting at a base level, but really jumping into the best right away, in terms of cooling efficiency and quality and expandability. Maybe these questions would be better suited to the water cooling forum? I figured I'd post here first though because I am set on this mobo and probably won't be looking at anything else for the next few years.

Sorry about the wall of text. Thoughts?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraphicsoul*
> 
> Hello all,
> Considering buying the ROG extreme with a 3930K, probably going to be doing some video editing with this thing too (but totally looking forward to playing games with max settings on this thing!). I'm just starting my build but I'm pretty set on these two core components. I'd also be doing a dual SLI as I am very very interested in going with multiple monitors, but haven't chosen any particular cards yet. (Opinions here?)
> I've seen discussion in this thread about water cooling and it's definitely the way I want to go. However, up to this point I've never even touched water cooling - it's always been big Antec fans and the dusty air cooling my past rigs. I'm the type of person who sees the immense value in getting quality parts, and so that's definitely the route I would take.
> I am hoping to get some feedback as to the best types of cooling systems out there for this mobo, and then of course where to get them. I've seen the Koolance MB-ASR4E southbridge heatsink and I must say I really like it. What additional components would I need? This kit doesn't seem to have an attachment to the CPU, I assume I would need to purchase separately? What kind of pumps would you guys recommend for a new system that's going to expand in the future?
> Perhaps I would be better served if you guys could show me a good place for getting started with water cooling, some type of tutorial or something. I do want to make sure that I'm not starting at a base level, but really jumping into the best right away, in terms of cooling efficiency and quality and expandability. Maybe these questions would be better suited to the water cooling forum? I figured I'd post here first though because I am set on this mobo and probably won't be looking at anything else for the next few years.
> Sorry about the wall of text. Thoughts?


Wow you're asking a lot of stuff here.

For GPUs by saying you want dual SLI, I'm going to assume therefore you want nvidia. Just checking that that's what you meant. it's hard for us to give opinions without knowing more e.g:
- budget
- monitor resolution
- number of monitors
- monitor refresh rate
- typical games played

If I were you I would start with a CPU loop for a month and then expand from there as you learn more. Maybe GPUs a month later, and then mobo last. I wouldn't advise a beginner to run cpu/mobo/gpu and multiple pumps right off the bat. You can but you'll need a good deal of hand holding along the way. That doesn't mean you have to get cheap parts that won't last, just take it slow. That part you linked is actually EK and it's for the motherboard only, you'd need a cpu block, radiators, pumps, fittings, reservoir and tube as a minimum before you even think about motherboard blocks.

First off what radiators can you fit in your case? You also asked about pumps - most use either a ddc style pump likethe ddc3.25 or mcp35x, or the laing d5 style like the D5 vario. I'd heavily recommend a cylinder style reservoir directly mounted above the pump, it makes bleeding and filling the loop a lot easier. You'll only need one pump for a cpu only loop, but for a cpu + gpus + motherboard you will probably want two in series. You may also want an aftermarket "top" to attach to the pump either for looks, performance or ease of connectivity options.

Yes the water cooling section is more likely to get more response, there should be some guides in there too. Try reading up on some water cooled build logs also it will give you ideas and questions


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I learned my lesson about half doing watercooling. It was seriously a waste of cash. I bought mediocre parts and was never happy because I knew no matter what I did there was just so much better out there. The best thing to do is just go all out from the start since the waterloop never goes bad. The worst that will happen is that you need to replace a pump and o-rings after a few years. Only buy the highest quality parts and just add to the loop as finances permit.


When I finish university and can actually keep my rig in one place for more than a month or two I'll be sure to come to OCN to find the best watercooling parts.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> When I finish university and can actually keep my rig in one place for more than a month or two I'll be sure to come to OCN to find the best watercooling parts.


That is a pain. The second I moved into my own place during undergrad I started really getting into building high end systems. No worries about getting parts "lost" or broken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I can't take mine to LANs lol - here it is next to an antec 300


I used to toss my larger rig in my truck bed (covered) since it didn't fit inside. You don't even need a dolly for that beast. It has wheels!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That is a pain. The second I moved into my own place during undergrad I started really getting into building high end systems. No worries about getting parts "lost" or broken.
> I used to toss my larger rig in my truck bed (covered) since it didn't fit inside. You don't even need a dolly for that beast. It has wheels!


Yeah I need a buddy with a truck haha. My trunk isn't big enough. The wheels help a lot though!


----------



## seraphicsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Wow you're asking a lot of stuff here.
> For GPUs by saying you want dual SLI, I'm going to assume therefore you want nvidia. Just checking that that's what you meant. it's hard for us to give opinions without knowing more e.g:
> - budget
> - monitor resolution
> - number of monitors
> - monitor refresh rate
> - typical games played
> If I were you I would start with a CPU loop for a month and then expand from there as you learn more. Maybe GPUs a month later, and then mobo last. I wouldn't advise a beginner to run cpu/mobo/gpu and multiple pumps right off the bat. You can but you'll need a good deal of hand holding along the way. That doesn't mean you have to get cheap parts that won't last, just take it slow. That part you linked is actually EK and it's for the motherboard only, you'd need a cpu block, radiators, pumps, fittings, reservoir and tube as a minimum before you even think about motherboard blocks.
> First off what radiators can you fit in your case? You also asked about pumps - most use either a ddc style pump likethe ddc3.25 or mcp35x, or the laing d5 style like the D5 vario. I'd heavily recommend a cylinder style reservoir directly mounted above the pump, it makes bleeding and filling the loop a lot easier. You'll only need one pump for a cpu only loop, but for a cpu + gpus + motherboard you will probably want two in series. You may also want an aftermarket "top" to attach to the pump either for looks, performance or ease of connectivity options.
> Yes the water cooling section is more likely to get more response, there should be some guides in there too. Try reading up on some water cooled build logs also it will give you ideas and questions


Okay to answer some questions...
Budget for entire rig from ground up is 4k (previous rig being given away, minus the monitor I want, plus the old rig is nine years out)
Monitor(s) will be upgraded, for now one Samsung BX2440, an oldie but will get me going, after building will be getting two monitors identical, open to suggestions here also.
GPUs will definitely be nVidia, yet to select...
Games: Blizzard games for sure, BF3, of course Skyrim, and all the releases that strike my fancy initially but never last more than a week on my computer....
Other: Re-encoding videos and TV shows is quite common for me, ripping my DVD collection for archival purposes, and editing/compiling original videos happens too...

Will be getting a new case, figured that the type of cooling system I chose would help dictate which case to go with.

Since last post I've been putting some time into researching water cooling systems. Not sure I'm looking in the right places but whatever. EK and Koolance seem to have good reputations, but I am having a hard time finding reviews for any system. These brands seem like they're packaged for joe user instead of the enthusiast, but looks like they have some good parts... Seems like this is a bit of a niche. There's also quite a few other brands out there. Some pumps and reservoirs and radiators are bundled together which seems convenient but not very expandable? I think all I'd want water cooled would be the mobo, CPU, and two GPUs, and would air cool the rest (hdds, PSU, etc). If I'm planning on only these 4-5 blocks what would fit my needs? I really can't see myself expanding past 6-7 blocks, and even that would be a stretch (who really needs the quad-SLI, anyways?)

Also a question about the aftermarket "top" you mentioned: examples?

Will have to give myself time to research the pumps you mentioned above, have questions about those and the differences between









I think I will move this discussion over to the watercooling forum instead of here, but thanks for helping a guy out









Before I move the discussion over, though, a question well-suited to this thread: how necessary is water-cooling this mobo? Anybody tried with just the stock fans and had issues? I can see that watercooling the CPU is a really good idea, if not necessary, but I'm looking at the mobo water cooling mostly because it looks shiny







Thoughts?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraphicsoul*
> 
> Before I move the discussion over, though, a question well-suited to this thread: how necessary is water-cooling this mobo? Anybody tried with just the stock fans and had issues? I can see that watercooling the CPU is a really good idea, if not necessary, but I'm looking at the mobo water cooling mostly because it looks shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


It's quite important if you want to have rather high stable overclocks. The VRMs get extremely hot when pushing enough voltage for 5.0ghz, inevitably making the power delivery less consistent


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's quite important if you want to have rather high stable overclocks. The VRMs get extremely hot when pushing enough voltage for 5.0ghz, inevitably making the power delivery less consistent


Yup you can get the cheaper EK mosfet block with passive heatsink for the south bridge though. The south bridge block is more for looks/completeness.


----------



## seraphicsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yup you can get the cheaper EK mosfet block with passive heatsink for the south bridge though. The south bridge block is more for looks/completeness.


I think the scales just got tipped... your input has been much appreciated folks! I may return after addressing how I will move forward with the cooling solution. Gives me a lot of food for thought in any case.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraphicsoul*
> 
> I think the scales just got tipped... your input has been much appreciated folks! I may return after addressing how I will move forward with the cooling solution. Gives me a lot of food for thought in any case.


Haha well bear in mind a lot is still chip dependent. I have one of the best cooling systems you can for my workstation cpu, and my 3930K still can't get stable at 5.0 without more than 1.5V. My temps are fine it's just not a great chip and I don't want to run that much voltage 24/7. So sometimes you're better off spending money to buy a bunch of chips and selecting the best of the bunch and then selling the rest


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*


Looks so good!


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Looks so good!


Thks man!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is there a voltage to raise if we add multiple GPUS (3 or more) and we overclock them ?


----------



## Aventadoor

The fan on the Rampage IV Extreme which cools the southbridge, does it make alot of noise?


----------



## Paradigm84

Not on mine it doesn't.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The fan on the Rampage IV Extreme which cools the southbridge, does it make alot of noise?


YESSS loudest fan in my case

some say you can turn it off and its not needed but I dont know about that and left mine on.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> YESSS loudest fan in my case
> *some say you can turn it off and its not needed but I dont know about that* and left mine on.


I believe the header for the fan is in the bottom right hand corner of the heatsink if you want to unplug it.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I believe the header for the fan is in the bottom right hand corner of the heatsink if you want to unplug it.


I know its phsyically possibly but I dont know if its safe.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> I know its phsyically possibly but I dont know if its safe.


I believe that chip only puts out 9 watts or something stupidly low. Unless you have a bunch of heavily overclocked hot cards in 3-4 way sli/cf direcly above you really don't need the fan on.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is there a voltage to raise if we add multiple GPUS (3 or more) and we overclock them ?


I wouldn't be surprised if you have to raise pch voltage a bit like you did on x58, but I'm not at all sure.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you have to raise pch voltage a bit like you did on x58, but I'm not at all sure.


I am thinking the same, I'll try to bump it.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Thought it really was there to help cool the VRM thus the heat piping traveling from the VRM's? i'm intrigued does it improve VRM cooling? No that it effects me since I have WC..

I know the EK has a passive heat sink for the Chip so it must produce little heat!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys , can someone enlighten me on my question, I really need your professionnal help over here.

Is there a voltage on the rampage IV Extreme to raise for multiple GPUs card (3 and more), for more power to the PCIE Lane??

My 6 PIN EZ_Plug is plugged in.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Surely its automatic i'm no professional but raising the PCH won't that just increase v to the PCI-E controller I'm fairly certain you can only gain manual control via 'hot-wiring' the card to the MB and then you could do it it through VGA Paradise. Since the card has it own voltage controller the only purpose of the 6 PIN EZ_Plug and the 4 PIN EZ_Plug is greater stability on the PCI-E lanes this won't alter the PCI-E lane output..... So no there is no voltage on the MB that you could increase for a multi GPU setup..... and even if you could i don't think there would be any benefit on increasing PCI-E Output on current GPU's ......That said i'm no professional







gl


----------



## TheGovernment

I just finished my new build. Had some issues getting getting the RIVE to see all the ram but after 6 kits of different ram, Kingston was what worked







I was going to do a full water cooling system but the system is on 24/7 and I trust a good air cooler more.. Plus my last 3 systems were water cooled and it was time for something different. This is my build :

Switch 810 case
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
3930K with a D14 @ 4.49/[email protected] max
32 gig Kingston hyper X 1866 (KHX1866C9D3K4)
2 x 128 gig Crucial M4 Raid 0
2 x 258 gig Crucial M4 Raid 0 for games
3 x 1TB WD Black Storage
Corsair AX1200
2 x EVGA 580GTX (waiting for GK110)
Auzentech Forte 7.1 (Asus Pheobus pre-ordered)
LG blu-ray drive
6 x 140mm cougar Hydro fans with 4 more on the way after back order to replace loud Switch 810 ones


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Can't even tell there's a RIVE in there with that monster cpu cooler, and the RIVE is a huge board too.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Nice rig yer i get i whole swap back to air after building my WC system even with all WC advantages there is something very tempting about trustworthy air cooling since its so quick easy and effective.

That said sticking a large heat sink like a Noctua D-14 on my cpu always made me nervous when moving it about.... That cpu cooler must be 1kg +


----------



## TheGovernment

If I was only using this rig for gaming, I'd be all over WC again but not this time lol. The rig will never move and if I ever do have to move it, I'd just take the D-14 off. I'm sure if it was wiggling around it would break something. So far I'm glad I didn't go Ivy for my main rig as I also go a sabertooth and 3770K for upstairs and I can't get it past 4.6 on H2O no matter what I do. Blah!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

So apparently newegg got confused with my old RMA ordeal a while back by me submitting an RMA, cancelling it, and submitting an advanced RMA so it is sending me a RIVE for free. I'm not sure what to think. Says it'll be here on Friday. Most random thing that has ever happened to me










If it's damaged looks like I'll just RMA to newegg.


----------



## 4514kaiser

lol how kind of them

would have thought the may have been an influx in the amount of people buying x79 systems after the IB disappointment I expected to see this form alive with people who saved for IB..... guess ever one is going for haswell or IB-E now


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> lol how kind of them
> would have thought the may have been an influx in the amount of people buying x79 systems after the IB disappointment I expected to see this form alive with people who saved for IB..... guess ever one is going for haswell or IB-E now


Looks like I have a board to put my 3960x in when ib-e comes out so I can toss that in the rig


----------



## 4514kaiser

nice must say i'm pretty tempted to get IB-E as well when it comes out depending on the oc and how many core it has

that said i'll proably be also tempted to get an IB-E MB


----------



## Paradigm84

Any idea of when IB-E will be released? I'm hoping they follow a similar schedule to SB-E and release some by the end of the year.

Failing that I'll see if I can get a 3930K.


----------



## 4514kaiser

I read a few things that said mid next year....... but.... hay 2 months ago when i got my HD 7970's they said the GTX 680 would not be out to June.......

Mid next year would not surprise me in some ways since clearly there having heat issue with IB heat lol... so IB-E with 8-10 cores should be interesting lol still your guess is as good a mine


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah ok, thanks anyway, that would mean I can at least upgrade the GPU and possibly get a 1440p monitor, hopefully all the high-end 6xx series cards will be out by then.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Any idea of when IB-E will be released? I'm hoping they follow a similar schedule to SB-E and release some by the end of the year.
> Failing that I'll see if I can get a 3930K.


2nd half of 2013 according to this:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120315231232_Intel_tmit_Release_of_Enthusiast_Class_Ivy_Bridge_Processors_This_Year.html

However according to that roadmap we should get something better than the 3960x soon. Most likely the same chip with a stock multiplier 1 notch higher like the 990x vs the 980x. It'd be nice if it was a full unlocked 8 core though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah ok and yes it's meant to be the 3980X according to this source

However the 3960X was already incredibly expensive, I dread to think how much the 3980X would be.

Also I have no idea what else they could do to make the 3980X a better chip than the 3960X other than make it an 8 core CPU, but I'm not really knowledgeable in terms of their development of 8 core CPU's so who knows.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah ok and yes it's meant to be the 3980X according to this source
> However the 3960X was already incredibly expensive, I dread to think how much the 3980X would be.
> Also I have no idea what else they could do to make the 3980X a better chip than the 3960X other than make it an 8 core CPU, but I'm not really knowledgeable in terms of their development of 8 core CPU's so who knows.


From that article it seems like just a multiplier bump. Maybe they're just trying to match IB stock speeds to preserve sales among people who don't overclock but want the fastest clocked processor. They might have been binning chips so that they can still hit the power limit at the higher speed. That's what they did with the 990x - but then the 990x didn't have 2 extra cores on the die doing nothing. Sad to hear it won't be an 8 core - such a waste but I guess they think it would cannibalize their 2P market.


----------



## Paradigm84

I would be interested to see Intel's 8 core offering, with any luck it would be better than Bulls**t*dozer*.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I would be interested to see Intel's 8 core offering, with any luck it would be better than Bulls**t*dozer*.


Pick up a xeon 2687w and you'll find out. It'll work with the RIVE.


----------



## Paradigm84

If I had an endless supply of money I would.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If I had an endless supply of money I would.


We all would, but that $2000 price tag on that chip is a "little" high unless all you do all day is render.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ouch, that is quite expensive haha, the most CPU intensive think I do is folding so I don't think it would be necessary for me.









Actually now that I say that, I wonder what the PPD would be like.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ouch, that is quite expensive haha, the most CPU intensive think I do is folding so I don't think it would be necessary for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually now that I say that, I wonder what the PPD would be like.


Well, since a 3960X gets ~50k that would mean the 2687w would get ~66/67k if it scaled properly.


----------



## Paradigm84

Not bad.









I'm not even sure what my 3820 gets compared to that, [email protected] started out showing 50k for GPU + SMP and now it's dropped to 30k.


----------



## 4514kaiser

$2000 ouch especial seeing that in 12 months you should be able to get IB-E with that many cores at half the price... Must say if your life is rendering the SR-X or SR-2 is the way to go any one seen a reasonably OC on the SR-2 I know that the xeon gen compatible with the board had extremely limited OC potential still intrigued!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Well, since a 3960X gets ~50k that would mean the 2687w would get ~66/67k if it scaled properly.


On big adv it can get quite a bit more, plus points don't scale linearly. ~120Kppd for an overclocked sb-e hex, so maybe ~140-150K for a 2687 with the 7% OC. AMD is still the way to go for folding though. 4x6174 overclocked can push 800Kppd.


----------



## Paradigm84

That's insane, I know what I'm doing if I win the lottery, dual 4P rigs in a TX10-D, I'll be caught up to Deeeebs in no time.









Also how does he have so many points considering he hasn't completed nearly as many WU's as _s3v3n_ or any other high ranking folder, does he use hugeadv or something?!


----------



## dreadnoxx

disregard -- i'll just ask ASUS


----------



## amang

I have seen different flavours of ROG mobo so far.

Which one offers the best performance in terms of overclocking?

I also noticed some of the mobos have an onboard SupremeFX audio chip, as opposed to plain-vanilla Realtek chip. Are they any good?

Will these mobos be able to fit in the future release of Ivy Bridge E?


----------



## Buckster

if I was to get a Gene-IV and a large cooler (Noctua NHD-14 or Bequiet) - can I use (with a single GPU) the 2nd PCI-E slot ? without any performance issues

I think on the Z77 the 2nd one is locked to x8 ? but I had thought on the X79 platform Gene that they are both x16 ?

will it allow this ? just a lot more clearance if you use that lower slot


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I have seen different flavours of ROG mobo so far.
> Which one offers the best performance in terms of overclocking?
> I also noticed some of the mobos have an onboard SupremeFX audio chip, as opposed to plain-vanilla Realtek chip. Are they any good?
> Will these mobos be able to fit in the future release of Ivy Bridge E?


Both the SABERTOOTH and RIVE seem to be getting pretty good results the RIVE seems to in general get better OC's but maybe that's just because all the 'major' X79 enthusiast splashed out on the more expensive board.

Sound wise neither is special if you care about audio get a decent setup which will last IMO.... But unless you have $200+ headphones or $400+ speakers i would not worry about it..

Where or not IB-E will really be support we will have to wait and see according to intel current statements it should be....... But i would not be surprised if they change there mind or add features to the new IB-E MB that make it logical to anyway upgrade


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> if I was to get a Gene-IV and a large cooler (Noctua NHD-14 or Bequiet) - can I use (with a single GPU) the 2nd PCI-E slot ? without any performance issues
> I think on the Z77 the 2nd one is locked to x8 ? but I had thought on the X79 platform Gene that they are both x16 ?
> will it allow this ? just a lot more clearance if you use that lower slot


you'll be fine. same bandwidth


----------



## 4514kaiser

Yer i read a far bit into bandwidth requirements there is some really contradictory claims with most of the major reviews that i'v read claiming that a 7970 can barely saturate a x4 slot however there are a few people on this forum that are claim notable improvements when using PCI-3 v PCI-2 on 16x lanes which really makes little sense. Then again I would have thought you could have a NHD-14 with and vga card in the top slot np...


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> you'll be fine. same bandwidth


thanks just manual implied 1x gpu could only go in PCI-E slot 1


----------



## renaldy

What do i have to do to join the club........







here is a link of my cpu z with my name....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197356


----------



## 4514kaiser

Nice oc is that your 24/7 OC or just a benchmark OC


----------



## charleybwoy

Hi there!


----------



## Ramsey77

Nice. ROG boards are b-e-a-utiful.:thumbup:


----------



## driftingforlife

I got one at last


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^

Congrats buddy, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## driftingforlife

I know, I was useing this board for the masters final.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Got my apparently free RIVE from newegg today. Apparently there is a bent pin so I have to RMA to ASUS. Definitely salvageable. That makes one operational and two out of commission. Pretty poor operational percentage asus.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Ya seems allot of new hardware has a massive quality rang, my RE4 also was questionably constructed NO bios except the original copy recognized my second VGA my Sata 3 connections varies HDD performance by like 10% and my Heat sink was poorly screwed in with some screws going in at weird 45% angles..... some of these issue may be bios/driver related in all truth but this new Asus standard is not great tons of people seem to be having issues with aspects of the MB. That said still love the board


----------



## UltraVolta425

Yeehaa!


----------



## 4514kaiser

Grats but have to say H100 come in a big enough box lol


----------



## XT-107

soon


----------



## forever109

can i join.


----------



## forever109

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255155/water-cooling-i7-3930k-xfire-7970-ran-into-problems-need-help/20#post_17197979

hope someone can help with my issue


----------



## Schwuar

I am in the process of building my pc, i have the HAF X case, corsair HX1050 and the RIVE, i have plugged in the 20+4 pin power but do i have to plug in some others? in the book it shows an 8 pin, a 4 pin going into an 8 pin and just a 4 pin, which do i use? and dont think i have got any of them


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> I am in the process of building my pc, i have the HAF X case, corsair HX1050 and the RIVE, i have plugged in the 20+4 pin power but do i have to plug in some others? in the book it shows an 8 pin, a 4 pin going into an 8 pin and just a 4 pin, which do i use? and dont think i have got any of them


Any modern PSU has a 8-pin connector.
But just be aware that there is a little lid atop of the 8-pin PSU header. It's on the top of the MoBo. Just take it off and you'll be able to insert your 8-pin connector there.

Also, make sure you do that before you put your rad (if you have one, that is) in the top area of your case, because it'll take up all the space.


----------



## Schwuar

ah ill have a look, all my power cables are labelled, should i put the one labelled CPU in there? and ive already put the rad of my h100 on, im pretty sure i can still get to it


----------



## 4514kaiser

not all psu have 8 pin most have 2 x4 pins just use that and i believe the extra 4pin is not required (check manual) What ever you do, do NOT mod or try and force a PCI 8 pin power connection into the slot it will NOT work GL


----------



## Hillskill

Quick question for RIVE owners. I am selling my entire rig to make way for a nice X79 build. I am thinking of selling my Auzentech Forte Soundcard as I use my audio direct to an amp via optical. How is the onboard audio on the RIVE. Is there any options for Dolby Digital Encoding on the fly etc?


----------



## XT-107




----------



## lb_felipe

Is R4F compatible with 3-way SLI (two slots occupied by each video card) plus a sound card (a PCIe slot occupied by it)?

According to the manual, the three first x16 slots should be used (x16/x8/x16). Can the fourth x16 slot (x8) be used for an x1 sound card?

If not, can you put the third video card in the fourth x16 slot (x16 or x8? requires a case with 8+ slots) making the second x1 slot be free for the PCIe x1 sound card (this is not reported in manual)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Analogkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Arrived Connections for blocks, is already line final assembly


Can you list which parts (cpu/full cover/connecting tubes) you used? I really dig the clean look and especially the tubing.

I just got my RIVE and 3960x and I'm going to use an external rad case (Danger Den 3 x 360, 2 655s, mounted res) http://www.dangerden.com/store/external-3-x-360-radiator-and_pump-case.html along with a Thor v2. Hopefully 3 x 360 will last me for a long time- one 360 rad used to be enough (pre-GTX 480) and I'm sick of the additional heat in my current Corsair 800d.


----------



## Striknine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analogkid*
> 
> Can you list which parts (cpu/full cover/connecting tubes) you used? I really dig the clean look and especially the tubing.
> I just got my RIVE and 3960x and I'm going to use an external rad case (Danger Den 3 x 360, 2 655s, mounted res) http://www.dangerden.com/store/external-3-x-360-radiator-and_pump-case.html along with a Thor v2. Hopefully 3 x 360 will last me for a long time- one 360 rad used to be enough (pre-GTX 480) and I'm sick of the additional heat in my current Corsair 800d.


4x http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13917/koo-309/Koolance_90_Degree_Rotary_Elbow_-_Single_-_Black_NZL-LXG1-BK.html
4x http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13089/koo-284/Koolance_Nozzle_Coupling_Adapter_G14_Male_to_G14_Female_-_Black_ADT-XMF-BK.html#blank
1x http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13096/koo-286/Koolance_Dual_VID_Connector_-_Adjustable_2-3_Slot_Spacing_-_Black_CNT-VDA34-BK.html
1x http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13095/koo-285/Koolance_Dual_VID_Connector_-_Adjustable_1_Slot_Spacing_-_Black_CNT-VDA2-BK.html


----------



## Ramsey77

Just a quick question. I noticed before I RMA'd my first board that it said Lotes on my backplate of my gene, and the new one they sent me says Foxconn. Are the boards manufactured by different fabs, or is it just the socket hardware that is different?


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> Quick question for RIVE owners. I am selling my entire rig to make way for a nice X79 build. I am thinking of selling my Auzentech Forte Soundcard as I use my audio direct to an amp via optical. How is the onboard audio on the RIVE. Is there any options for Dolby Digital Encoding on the fly etc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Is R4F compatible with 3-way SLI (two slots occupied by each video card) plus a sound card (a PCIe slot occupied by it)?
> According to the manual, the three first x16 slots should be used (x16/x8/x16). Can the fourth x16 slot (x8) be used for an x1 sound card?
> If not, can you put the third video card in the fourth x16 slot (x16 or x8? requires a case with 8+ slots) making the second x1 slot be free for the PCIe x1 sound card (this is not reported in manual)?
> Thanks in advance.


Bump on these two ^ no RIVE owners want to chime in?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> Bump on these two ^ no RIVE owners want to chime in?


Sorry I use a creative titanium sound card, maybe check the manual?

For the R4F I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if you could do that. You'll probably need to find a sli bridge that can handle it though because the one that comes with the board won't.


----------



## pman1088

i'm confused by your question. however the RIVF supports 4x sli. for 2x SLI, slots 1 and 3 are your 16x slots. where ever you put card #3, you will still have one more PCI-E slot open.


----------



## Analogkid

Thanks for the info- didn't figure that they were the gpu extensions! I'm guessing that the blocks are the copper acetel ones?

LeandroJVarini - How's your flow with them with the 90 degree fittings?


----------



## deafboy

I have a quick question that has probably been answered already (maybe not)...just curious how everyone's Koolance motherboard blocks are holding up.

I just remember a while back they had some issues with the nickle plating, plan on driving down to Koolance's warehouse later this week to pick one up but figured I'd check on here with everyone's feedback. Thanks


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I have a quick question that has probably been answered already (maybe not)...just curious how everyone's Koolance motherboard blocks are holding up.
> I just remember a while back they had some issues with the nickle plating, plan on driving down to Koolance's warehouse later this week to pick one up but figured I'd check on here with everyone's feedback. Thanks


without opening mine up..... from the outside they look perfect.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> without opening mine up..... from the outside they look perfect.


+1 my gpu blocks were fine. I think the problems are only with EK blocks


----------



## deafboy

No, it was definitely Koolance I was reading about, but this was a few months back so who knows.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1146108/koolance-blocks-corroding-after-3-months/0_100


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No, it was definitely Koolance I was reading about, but this was a few months back so who knows.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1146108/koolance-blocks-corroding-after-3-months/0_100


Ah bummer, I'd go with copper only blocks then, not sure if Koolance sell those but EK certainly make them. Sad that a company can't get this down and have a usable warranty policy.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's insane, I know what I'm doing if I win the lottery, dual 4P rigs in a TX10-D, I'll be caught up to Deeeebs in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how does he have so many points considering he hasn't completed nearly as many WU's as _s3v3n_ or any other high ranking folder, does he use hugeadv or something?!


Deeeebs runs hugeadv work units which give 300K+ points at a time. _s3v3v_ was using HPCS compute service to run lots and lots of smaller SMP units which may only give <15K each


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah bummer, I'd go with copper only blocks then, not sure if Koolance sell those but EK certainly make them. Sad that a company can't get this down and have a usable warranty policy.


Agreed...might just hold off on the motherboard block until I can find more on it, as far as it holding up.


----------



## Jokah

Can anyone tell me if there is a difference in OC potential between these boards? The most I'd probably ever use is two GPU's and will unlikley be needing any more than four RAM slots. Had my eye on the formula but I can get a gene at a good price at the moment and could pick it up this weekend.

Are there any other major differences between the two apart from what I mentioned?

Edit: Just noticed less sata ports. That might be an issue.


----------



## cluelessguy

Just picked up a rampage iv.

I've noticed in the bios that *DRAM VOLTAGE (CHA A, CHA B)* is much higher than *CHA C, CHA D* and fluctuates more.

I've set ram to use the xmp profile in the bios but the voltages are much higher with cha a being even higher and fluctuating a lot.

Can anyone see what their ram voltages are and if one channel is generally higher voltage than the other?

Both channels are set to 1.5 but channel a and b is much higher than 1.5 and channel c and d is much lower than 1.5

I was also shocked to see the default voltage was near 1.7 volts for the ram lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> Just picked up a rampage iv.
> I've noticed in the bios that *DRAM VOLTAGE (CHA A, CHA B)* is much higher than *CHA C, CHA D* and fluctuates more.
> I've set ram to use the xmp profile in the bios but the voltages are much higher with cha a being even higher and fluctuating a lot.
> Can anyone see what their ram voltages are and if one channel is generally higher voltage than the other?
> Both channels are set to 1.5 but channel a and b is much higher than 1.5 and channel c and d is much lower than 1.5
> I was also shocked to see the default voltage was near 1.7 volts for the ram lol


Just had to reboot mine to enable Virtualization and checked. Mine does show different voltages on the AB vs. CD channels. Although on my board CD is higher than AB by a tick. 1.412 vs. 1.405 (both channels set to 1.4 in BIOS).


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Just had to reboot mine to enable Virtualization and checked. Mine does show different voltages on the AB vs. CD channels. Although on my board CD is higher than AB by a tick. 1.412 vs. 1.405 (both channels set to 1.4 in BIOS).


Thank you, appreciate you checking that for me









Not sure whether something is wrong with my board or not.

AT 1.5 cha ab is at 1.54 and cha cd is at 1.47.

CHa cd stays pretty stable and cha ab fluctuates a lot


----------



## Pongo

Need help!

The "CPU" LED is red on my RIVE. Been running fine for about a month with a 3930K @4.6GHz with a Vcore of 1.352V. Temps have been 60 deg C max while running BOINC 24/7. Was running fine last night and then this morning I have a black screen and the "CPU" led is on. This is the LED next to the 24-pin ATX connector on the RIVE MB. The hex displays are blank. I have two green leds on next to the reset and start buttons and one yellow led on by the BIOS chips and the pumps and fans are running.

The CPU, and MB are watercooled.

I had an extra AX1200 PSU that was going to be installed soon, so I connected it to the 24-pin connector, the 8-pin & 4-pin CPU connectors, the Memory power connector, and the PCIe MB connector. The original AX1200 PSU is still connected to the pumps,disks,fans, and both GPUs. I get the same result. I do have the special 24-pin cable to connect the two PSU's together.

Any ideas on what else to try? I have a hard time believing that the CPU just died (with no smoke!)

I had a Kill-a-watt meter connected to the original PSU and it read 1090W when running peak BOINC tasks. So, the single AX1200 PSU should have been able to handle this load.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pongo*
> 
> Need help!
> 
> The "CPU" LED is red on my RIVE. Been running fine for about a month with a 3930K @4.6GHz with a Vcore of 1.352V. Temps have been 60 deg C max while running BOINC 24/7. Was running fine last night and then this morning I have a black screen and the "CPU" led is on. This is the LED next to the 24-pin ATX connector on the RIVE MB. The hex displays are blank. I have two green leds on next to the reset and start buttons and one yellow led on by the BIOS chips and the pumps and fans are running.
> 
> The CPU, and MB are watercooled.
> 
> I had an extra AX1200 PSU that was going to be installed soon, so I connected it to the 24-pin connector, the 8-pin & 4-pin CPU connectors, the Memory power connector, and the PCIe MB connector. The original AX1200 PSU is still connected to the pumps,disks,fans, and both GPUs. I get the same result. I do have the special 24-pin cable to connect the two PSU's together.
> 
> Any ideas on what else to try? I have a hard time believing that the CPU just died (with no smoke!)
> 
> I had a Kill-a-watt meter connected to the original PSU and it read 1090W when running peak BOINC tasks. So, the single AX1200 PSU should have been able to handle this load.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just bear in mind it may not be the cpu, if the board has died then the cpu may be fine. My R3E died after a perfectly normal shut down, wouldn't boot the next day and indicated the gpu was dead via the LEDs. However the GPU was fine. First step would be to simplify the system down. Run one gpu only with only one psu, and borrow a buddies board and cpu if you can, then swap parts until you get something working. Test the psu and gpu with the known good board/cpu combo before swapping the cpu/board around. Bear in mind though that you might fry your buddies board and cpu if the board is totally hosed so just be careful. If you have a DMM read the debug voltages on the board to see if any of the voltage regulator circuits on the board are dead.


----------



## Pongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just bear in mind it may not be the cpu, if the board has died then the cpu may be fine. My R3E died after a perfectly normal shut down, wouldn't boot the next day and indicated the gpu was dead via the LEDs. However the GPU was fine. First step would be to simplify the system down. Run one gpu only with only one psu, and borrow a buddies board and cpu if you can, then swap parts until you get something working. Test the psu and gpu with the known good board/cpu combo before swapping the cpu/board around. Bear in mind though that you might fry your buddies board and cpu if the board is totally hosed so just be careful. If you have a DMM read the debug voltages on the board to see if any of the voltage regulator circuits on the board are dead.


Thanks stren. It good to know that the CPU led may be mis-leading me.


----------



## sate200




----------



## OverSightX

After a horrible transaction with another member... I finally folded and bough a 3930k, 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1866, and the RIVE. Coming from a R3E because I love these boards! I dont want to wc the RIVE just yet. Not sure I like all the extra mess.


----------



## ugotd8

^^^ beautiful rigs sirs.

Hey all my fellow 3930K owners here at OCN, let's get to folding for the *Chimp Challenge*. We can really make a difference! My 3930K is putting out 4 times the PPD (points per day) as my 2600K. And both my machines are at 4.8Ghz. Only 8 days left. See the link in my sig below for the thread on joining, and then go read this short thread on the best way to setup FAH for the 3930K: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247236/how-to-get-the-most-ppd-with-3930k



We are currently in 2nd place: http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team

We need more folders!!!


----------



## Pongo

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *stren*
> If you have a DMM read the debug voltages on the board to see if any of the voltage regulator circuits on the board are dead.


I measured the following voltages on my RIVE MB:

8-pin CPU: 12.1V

Vcore: 0.00V

VSA: 0.9V

VTT: 1.05V

PCH1.1: 1.1V

PCH1.5: 1.49V

DRAM A/B: 1.5V

DRAM C/D: 1.5V

Does the Vcore control require the CPU functioning in order to work? If not, then the MB VRMs for the Vcore are dead.

Cheers,


----------



## wirefox

just got my RIVE an set it up

but it won't go ...

3930k
cruicial m4 256
thermaltake 1200 (it's a couple years old but ran my sig rig till I pulled out the guts today)
16 gig corair 2133 dominator GT
2x 7970

first post attempt

the start and reset button are lit and the little bios orange light is lit,

tried with one stick of ram, on gpu uplugged all sata and usb plugs, running only key board and mouse (usb)

crucial is on a 6.0 sata port

booting with DP plugged into gpu

multiple fans plugged in ...

press power or mobo start buttons and the result is ..... a tiny little kick of the fans and a uber quick flash of the green vcore light

then nothing

in order to get that little kick I need to unplug and plug back in ...

Any help? ...Dead board?

reset the cpu?

I bought this from amazon ... know what their returns are like?

sad wanted to chimp fold this bad boy


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> just got my RIVE an set it up
> but it won't go ...
> 3930k
> cruicial m4 256
> thermaltake 1200 (it's a couple years old but ran my sig rig till I pulled out the guts today)
> 16 gig corair 2133 dominator GT
> 2x 7970
> first post attempt
> the start and reset button are lit and the little bios orange light is lit,
> tried with one stick of ram, on gpu uplugged all sata and usb plugs, running only key board and mouse (usb)
> crucial is on a 6.0 sata port
> booting with DP plugged into gpu
> multiple fans plugged in ...
> press power or mobo start buttons and the result is ..... a tiny little kick of the fans and a uber quick flash of the green vcore light
> then nothing
> in order to get that little kick I need to unplug and plug back in ...
> Any help? ...Dead board?
> reset the cpu?
> I bought this from amazon ... know what their returns are like?
> sad wanted to chimp fold this bad boy


Ok, let's get that sucker running a chimp'in.

Try this: with power to the board. Switch the bios, little red button near the front panel headers. When u see the light switch, the reset CMOS on the back (little green button). See if that does it.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, let's get that sucker running a chimp'in.
> Try this: with power to the board. Switch the bios, little red button near the front panel headers. When u see the light switch, the reset CMOS on the back (little green button). See if that does it.


bios won't switch ... but if I hit the cmos reset ... it basically repeats the little push of the fans and faux starting ...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> bios won't switch ... but if I hit the cmos reset ... it basically repeats the little push of the fans and faux starting ...


Ouch, does not sound good that the bios wont switch.

I would switch off the PSU. Reseat the 8-pin & 24-pin connectors to the mobo. Put all the RAM in the red slots. Find a different video card for testing (I've read about problems with 7970's and PCI-E 3.0 on this board. You don't have any molex power to the mobo connected do you ?

More suggestions here: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?14744-New-Rampage-4-extreme-will-not-boot


----------



## ugotd8

Also, there a switches on the mobo for the PCI lanes, make sure they are all on. One more thing, make sure the LN2 switch is off.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Also, there a switches on the mobo for the PCI lanes, make sure they are all on. One more thing, make sure the LN2 switch is off.


pci

pci are all on

ln2 switch not sure if it's' on or off .. there is a pin connector connecint the two pins ln2 is top right of the board correct.

it's like there isn't enough power to start it... could it be a bad cpu setting?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> pci
> pci are all on
> ln2 switch not sure if it's' on or off .. there is a pin connector connecint the two pins ln2 is top right of the board correct.
> it's like there isn't enough power to start it... could it be a bad cpu setting?


Just below the debug LEDs there is a slow-mode switch, make sure that is off. The jumper there next to that should be in the opposite position as the Slow Mode switch.

To me it seems your 8-pin is not seated properly.


----------



## wirefox

reset the 24 and 8pin.. actually used a different 8pin on my psu ... it finally turned over ..

HUGE

+1

for you ..

onward!

btw I have a 5970 at work that as been chimping 24/7 ...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> reset the 24 and 8pin.. actually used a different 8pin on my psu ... it finally turned over ..
> HUGE
> +1
> for you ..
> onward!
> btw I have a 5970 at work that as been chimping 24/7 ...


Awesome! Glad to hear it. Hey PM me if you want on how to get the most PPD out of your 3930K.... here's mine right now:


----------



## mybadomen

Can i join the Club?

Asus Rampage Formula X79 & 3960x (Board will be going for sale soon as i really want the Extreme)



Thanks *MybadOmen*


----------



## deafboy

Looking good...you just using threaded rod from a hardware store for your mount?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Just a quick question. I noticed before I RMA'd my first board that it said Lotes on my backplate of my gene, and the new one they sent me says Foxconn. Are the boards manufactured by different fabs, or is it just the socket hardware that is different?


Anybody answer this for me?


----------



## deafboy

My guess is that certain hardware is swapped out, not the actual entire manufacturer....

Side note...anyone know of good VRM coolers for the extreme?

Not a huge fan of the looks of the EK mobo WC blocks and still paranoid about the koolance nickle plating on their blocks. Not too worried about the chipset itself as that doesn't get too warm but the VRMs might be an issue pushing things to 5...just don't want to deal with the board throttling because of the VRM temps. lol.

Looking at this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_401_595&products_id=33426

But I feel as if that isn't cooling everything?!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> My guess is that certain hardware is swapped out, not the actual entire manufacturer....
> Side note...anyone know of good VRM coolers for the extreme?
> Not a huge fan of the looks of the EK mobo WC blocks and still paranoid about the koolance nickle plating on their blocks. Not too worried about the chipset itself as that doesn't get too warm but the VRMs might be an issue pushing things to 5...just don't want to deal with the board throttling because of the VRM temps. lol.
> Looking at this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_401_595&products_id=33426
> But I feel as if that isn't cooling everything?!


I used the EK WB on my VRMs. I actually ordered the EK-WB-R4E-LE, with the passively cooled southbridge heatsink. I chose to separate my stock board heatsinks and continue to use the stock SB block with the fan and just use the mosfet block from the EK kit. So I guess I'm saying it's my opinion you only need a VRM block for this board.

Once you get the stock heatsinks off the board you will realize that two of the sides surrounding the CPU socket (the non-VRM sides) are not only not touching the board but are really just extensions to pull heat away from the VRM block.


----------



## deafboy

Perfect, good to know. Much rather just have copper anyways.

Do you happen to have a picture of yours?

Edit:

found something that isn't EK and Koolance but still looks like it'd cool fairly well. Probably perfect for my other XSPC parts anyways, lol. Just bought it. lol

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15075/ex-blc-1066/XSPC_X79_Rampage_IV_Motherboard_Water_Block_Set.html#blank

Thoughts?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Perfect, good to know. Much rather just have copper anyways.
> Do you happen to have a picture of yours?
> Edit:
> found something that isn't EK and Koolance but still looks like it'd cool fairly well. Probably perfect for my other XSPC parts anyways, lol. Just bought it. lol
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15075/ex-blc-1066/XSPC_X79_Rampage_IV_Motherboard_Water_Block_Set.html#blank
> Thoughts?


This one is while I was building it, after the plumbing.


----------



## deafboy

What fittings are those? Looks great!

I'm actually really excited for the XSPC block to arrive now. Yay for copper and no plating. lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What fittings are those? Looks great!
> I'm actually really excited for the XSPC block to arrive now. Yay for copper and no plating. lol


Enzotechs.. there are six visible in that picture. 2 x 30 degree, 2 x 45 degree and 2 x 60 degree. I used the 2 30 degree fittings to go between the waterblock and the VRM block.


----------



## wirefox

i just built this to replace my sig rig...

RIVE
3930k H100
m4 crucial 256 new
for my
2x7970 ek water
(so I guess I'm on board)... anyway

a bunch of hickups

but things going and took a stab with the bios to oc

I simply went in loaded the low volt stock overclock

dropped the vcore and ram volts , disabled speedstep and fired it up.

it boot, it worked... didn't bench b/c my internet connection stopped working?

it say there is no driver? I installed the LAN intel driver from the disc during my set up.

it was running prior to my clock changes?

I've tried all the router/modem uplugging

When I go to the asus disc it doesn't show the driver anymore ... so I went in through the D: and just started it from there. I unistalled and reinstalled the driver?

nada

I'm heaing to bed but if anyone is up for some rep? let me know your thoughts


----------



## deafboy

Download it from another computer, throw it on a USB drive and install?


----------



## driftingforlife

Redo the OC.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Did you change the BLK or whatever its called these days or just the multiplier?


----------



## MacG32

I just ordered the ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE and should have it on Wednesday.







I'm looking forward to joining The Club.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Redo the OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Did you change the BLK or whatever its called these days or just the multiplier?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Download it from another computer, throw it on a USB drive and install?


I set the overclock profiles to default.. unistalled the device .. let windows find the hardware,.. then reinstalled the ethernet .. .I'm back... time for some overclocking ..


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Looking good...you just using threaded rod from a hardware store for your mount?


Nah its part of my Version 1 EK HF Supreme Mounting kit. Just using it temporarily as i will be running all EK blocks.

*Also wanted to add i now own both the:*

*Asus Rampage Formula IV X79* which you see in the post above. (It is for sale in the Market Place and still in Mint condition)

And also just ordered a new *Asus Rampage Extreme x79* tonight.

So please add me to the Extreme owner list or to both please.

*Thanks MybadOmen*


----------



## barkinos98

anyone with an Extreme board and those cool Samsung ram? i wonder who overclocked how much


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> anyone with an Extreme board and those cool Samsung ram? i wonder who overclocked how much


Not the most awesome OC on the RAM, but 100% stable:

DDR3-2133 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.40V


----------



## Benzman

i got a rampage IV extreme and i was able to overclock my 3820 to 5.2 and can probably go higher but didn't try and it was stable as hell tooo,just the only messed up thing is that it doesn't like ssd raid but it's still doable just bit harder that's all but its a besty board i ever had and i only recommend ROG boards and only better off spending more and having fun than being cheap and regreting later


----------



## tpi2007

Can you guys tell me what storage drivers are you using ?

My question is especially relevant to those NOT using their systems in RAID.

Can you access S.M.A.R.T. data on your Intel SSD Toolbox (and the Optimizer feature), HD Tune, etc ?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Not the most awesome OC on the RAM, but 100% stable:
> DDR3-2133 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.40V


not bad, for stock voltages. 533mHz. A huge step for Ram overclocking, a small step for Overclockers.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Can you guys tell me what storage drivers are you using ?
> My question is especially relevant to those NOT using their systems in RAID.
> Can you access S.M.A.R.T. data on your Intel SSD Toolbox (and the Optimizer feature), HD Tune, etc ?


Not got a 3930k yet so not running my RIVE yet







, but have you got it enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Not got a 3930k yet so not running my RIVE yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but have you got it enabled in the BIOS.


Yes, S.M.A.R.T. and AHCI enabled in the Bios, system works fine with the standard Microsoft AHCI drivers, but since they are not optimized, I get stuttering in GTA IV when it access the hard disk (I haven't played other games, but I presume it's the same, I recall this very same behaviour when I put together a Pentium 3 legacy system a few years ago, installing the Intel drivers solved the stuttering in games).

The thing is, the RSTe drivers do not let you access the S.M.A.R.T. data nor run the Intel SSD Optimizer. Some people force a manual install of the regular RST drivers, but I'd like some feedback from you guys that have been using this platform on what configuration you've been using.

Hope you get your RIVE soon!


----------



## driftingforlife

I have the board,RAM and new EK HF but no CPU







. Have you seen the bloke who is modding the asus BIOS's with an updated Intel drive firmware?


----------



## mybadomen

I have the RIVF Board here now and it does great with SSD RAID0 .I have tested Vertex 3's and Plextor M3 Pro Series and both work fine .The 1 thing i did do was go and buy a usb floppy drive and you really need a windows 7 disk with service pack 1 already on it or else installing the intel raid drivers are hell.

I do have issues with overclocking with the OCZ drives though any where over 4.8 Ghz and sometimes it will boot and sometimes the drives will show boot error..

not sure of the Extreme yet i had to reorder it last night because of a mess up with newegg so i should have it in a couple days and then will find out.

Take care Guys

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Vistaking

You could always add the RAID or SATA drivers to the Windows 7 installation disc. You would have to either use RT7 program or manually using DISM . Mounting and unmounting the Boot.wim file and Install.wim file. Then recreating the file. Regarding your OCZ drive I know that their firmware didn't work well on the x79 chipset. They might already fixed that issue with their new firmware.


----------



## MacG32

Think I could be added to the list of owner's now?


----------



## driftingforlife

Sold my bundle, 3930k here I come


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I have the RIVF Board here now and it does great with SSD RAID0 .I have tested Vertex 3's and Plextor M3 Pro Series and both work fine .The 1 thing i did do was go and buy a usb floppy drive and you really need a windows 7 disk with service pack 1 already on it or else installing the intel raid drivers are hell.
> I do have issues with overclocking with the OCZ drives though any where over 4.8 Ghz and sometimes it will boot and sometimes the drives will show boot error..
> not sure of the Extreme yet i had to reorder it last night because of a mess up with newegg so i should have it in a couple days and then will find out.
> Take care Guys
> *MybadOmen*


Did you install Intel's RSTe drivers ? Can you access S.M.A.R.T. data with programs such as HD Tune or Intel's SSD Toolbox (or OCZ's software, I presume you also have some kind of toolbox), or SSD Life ?

Thanks!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Did you install Intel's RSTe drivers ? Can you access S.M.A.R.T. data with programs such as HD Tune or Intel's SSD Toolbox (or OCZ's software, I presume you also have some kind of toolbox), or SSD Life ?
> Thanks!


Yes i had to install the Intel drivers to get the SSD's to show. I personally used the USB floppy drive Method to install the Raid drivers. I believe its the same Method for the AHCI drivers also. Not sure what you are referring to on the software? I you are asking if i can use SSD tools yes i have used them with both a set of OCZ drives before and now more recently with a set of Plextor drives that i really like.For seeing the health of my drives i do that with Perfect disk usually.For smart i really don't know i never checked.

Rste is installed though:


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yes i had to install the Intel drivers to get the SSD's to show. I personally used the USB floppy drive Method to install the Raid drivers. I believe its the same Method for the AHCI drivers also. Not sure what you are referring to on the software? I you are asking if i can use SSD tools yes i have used them with both a set of OCZ drives before and now more recently with a set of Plextor drives that i really like.For seeing the health of my drives i do that with Perfect disk usually.For smart i really don't know i never checked.
> Rste is installed though:


Could you please do me a favor and download the free version of HD Tune and check the "Health" tab ?

Thanks!


----------



## mybadomen

Pretty sure i did and it didn't show. But why is that a problem? Just curious?

*Also guys can someone please help me with something.
*
I am trying to order the EK bridge ,Links and Blank offs if needed for 2 reference design Sapphire 7970's and the Rampage Extreme x79.

Does anyone know exactly what bridge and links i would need and if blank offs are needed also?

I don't have the board here yet but i believe for 2 cards in Crossfire x16 its slot 1 and 4 i put the cards in. Is this correct?

Also the Rampage Formula IV x79 i am on right now is for sale in the OCN Market place . For USA 48 only. The board is as new as it gets and works perfect i just really want the Extreme.

Take care and appreciate any help with the bridge.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## driftingforlife

No, its slot 1 & 3. Get the Parallel triple bridge, 1 blank and 2 radeon links. It is what I use but with geforce links.


----------



## fmsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Sold my bundle, 3930k here I come


You sure did, I just bought it !!
building a rig around a 580 3gb to sell so I can move to X79 as well,

cheers Fella I think I had a good deal and you get your new cpu

Result


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Think I could be added to the list of owner's now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking for someone to take over the club. I'm leaving OCN. If you're a well established member PM me.


Although I have yet to leave I'd still rather have someone else take it over. If not an update to this club won't be till mid June.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Although I have yet to leave I'd still rather have someone else take it over. If not an update to this club won't be till mid June.


Sounds like an offer I can't refuse.







PM sent.


----------



## somonehastaken

I'd also like to squeeze into the club as I am now an owner of this fine board.
Cost a pretty penny but I've heard it's well worth it.

The RIVE


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Sounds like an offer I can't refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.


Seconded, thanks for stepping up. We couldn't find a better successor.









EDIT: lol, not that it had to be seconded in the first place.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> No, its slot 1 & 3. Get the Parallel triple bridge, 1 blank and 2 radeon links. It is what I use but with geforce links.


I realize its 1 and 3 on the RIVF but i have the RIVE on the way and i thought it was 1 and 4 on the RIVE?

Please correct me if i am wrong. I know the Rive has an extra slot and i believe its in between 1 and 3?

Thanks for the help also.


----------



## Vistaking

This might help


----------



## |-Goku-|

Can I be added


----------



## driftingforlife

Sorry, yea i ment the 3rd red slot.


----------



## mybadomen

Yes can i be added also under the RIVE section as i also own the RIVF but its for sale and i doubt i will have it long.


----------



## globalscree

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3450113 I have joined the party a little late but here nevertheless.


----------



## driftingforlife

Holy crap this 3930k is fast.


----------



## Blindsay

gonna be getting a 3930k soon, is the RIVE the board to get? Could see myself running 3x 7970s


----------



## derickwm

It's ok.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Holy crap this 3930k is fast.


Yep, although my 3960x wasn't a night and day difference from a 4.6Ghz 990x.

Enjoy your chip buddy!


----------



## driftingforlife

Thanks. Im coming from a 4gz i7 970. Running both at 4GHZ the 3930 scored 1 point more in cinebench, can't wait to get it running at 4.6ghz. What temps to you guys get on you 3930k's. Im running 1.3v @ 4ghz(just testing) and maxing about 52c but that with my loop still bleeding a little bit.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Thanks. Im coming from a 4gz i7 970. Running both at 4GHZ the 3930 scored 1 point more in cinebench, can't wait to get it running at 4.6ghz. What temps to you guys get on you 3930k's. Im running 1.3v @ 4ghz(just testing) and maxing about 52c but that with my loop still bleeding a little bit.


Here's my temps:



RX360 + RX120 rads


----------



## driftingforlife

Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Hello ladies and gentlemen. I've recently been given the honor of accepting the position of our Club Organizer/Manager.

Within the next few days, I'm going to be reorganizing just a bit. Please bear with me.

There will be a list above the current list of members to show who's previously signed up. Under that list, will be a new list with a self sign up link.

Soon, I will be asking for all members to please sign up again with a current CPU-Z Validation Link and with your OCN Forum Name on it.

I'm really excited to finally be able to get my current build rebuilt and water cooled to be able to join in the fun as well.

Stay tuned for more soon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Hello ladies and gentlemen. I've recently been given the honor of accepting the position of our Club Organizer/Manager.
> Within the next few days, I'm going to be reorganizing just a bit. Please bear with me.
> There will be a list above the current list of members to show who's previously signed up. Under that list, will be a new list with a self sign up link.
> Soon, I will be asking for all members to please sign up again with a current CPU-Z Validation Link and with your OCN Forum Name on it.
> I'm really excited to finally be able to get my current build rebuilt and water cooled to be able to join in the fun as well.
> Stay tuned for more soon.


Congratulations on being the president/owner of this awseome club!

I know you'll do a great job!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Congratulations on being the president/owner of this awseome club!
> I know you'll do a great job!


+1 looking forward to it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Seconded, thanks for stepping up. We couldn't find a better successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: lol, not that it had to be seconded in the first place.


You're welcome and my pleasure.







lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Congratulations on being the president/owner of this awseome club!
> I know you'll do a great job!


Thank you very much!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> +1 looking forward to it.


Same here and thanks again.









I've updated our logo and am still working on the OP. Hope everyone enjoys it so far.


----------



## MacG32

Other than the specific motherboard's information, everything else in the OP has been updated.

I'm asking all owners to please re-sign up with a current CPU-Z Validation. Thank you all very much!


----------



## ugotd8

R4E: BIOS 1305


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> R4E: BIOS 1305


I've added you.







It's self sign up in the first post now.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I've added you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's self sign up in the first post now.


Hey people, it's self signup! Read the OP !!!


----------



## UNOE

I just bought my board a few days ago. I won't have the CPU for a few weeks I'm going to need some help overclocking. This is my first ASUS board I have owned, I also have the waterblocks on the way. I'm hoping for 4.9ghz 24/7. We will see ...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I just bought my board a few days ago. I won't have the CPU for a few weeks I'm going to need some help overclocking. This is my first ASUS board I have owned, I also have the waterblocks on the way. I'm hoping for 4.9ghz 24/7. We will see ...


Hope you have a high end wc setup to go with that 4.9 24/7


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I just bought my board a few days ago. I won't have the CPU for a few weeks I'm going to need some help overclocking. This is my first ASUS board I have owned, I also have the waterblocks on the way. I'm hoping for 4.9ghz 24/7. We will see ...


Sounds good and a pre-welcome to the club.







I can keep a 24/7 4.4 on air, so a 4.9 should be fairly easy to obtain for a 24/7, as long as it's not at a full tilt load all 24/7.


----------



## zeroR1

This is my ASUS Rampage IV Gene.
8 hour of prime95 and I am happy


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> This is my ASUS Rampage IV Gene.
> 8 hour of prime95 and I am happy


Looking really good and welcome!


----------



## zeroR1

Thanks!


----------



## derickwm

how you liking them cougar fans? I just ordered a bunch myself.


----------



## zeroR1

not too bad it's nice and quiet


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Hope you have a high end wc setup to go with that 4.9 24/7


Well I bought it with the EK mosfet and chipset blocks already with the board (Used). I will have a dual loop w/ GPU in one loop. And CPU, Mosfet, and Chipset in one loop. I'm debating on Indigo Extreme as well. I know It might not be possible. But we will see.


----------



## MacG32

Got the GENE Spoiler finished in the OP.







Still working on the Formula and Extreme. What does everyone think about the OP/first post so far?









Edit1: Got the Formula Spoiler finished as well.







Now to work on the Extreme.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Now to work on the Extreme.


Easily the most important of the three, why last ?









Seriously tho, I like the new OP. Looks great.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Easily the most important of the three, why last ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, I like the new OP. Looks great.


Always save the best for last.









Thank you very much!







I'm all finished, but the forum settings must have changed in the last few minutes, because the OP doesn't display anymore.

It only shows, "Disallowed Key Characters." Everything is still there when I edit it though. I've reported the post. We'll see what happens.

Sorry everyone for the unavailability of the first post. Something in the matrix has changed...lol Hopefully it will be back soon.


----------



## pchow05

Can anyone chime in if the RIVE still takes forever to boot


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> Can anyone chime in if the RIVE still takes forever to boot


It does... literally ages... 4 logo screens


----------



## MacG32

We're back!







The Extreme's Spoiler is missing 9 pictures, but it should be permanently fixed so I can add them back within the next few days or so.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> Can anyone chime in if the RIVE still takes forever to boot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The Rampage Iv Extreme does take a long time to get to the bios screen, but after that it's fast.. I say a good 10 seconds until you see the bios writing on your screen.


Also try reading here.

Seem folks with misconfigured systems have longer times booting, from all of the different support forums I've read about this after Googling it.


----------



## owikh84




----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*


Very nice looking build and sweet overclock







Thank you for re-signing up.


----------



## sate200




----------



## omega17

Nice 5Ghz







Can it fold?









Though I'd personally never put 1.528V through any chip, especially not one that cost me £450









Re-signed up, again.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sate200*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Nice 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it fold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'd personally never put 1.528V through any chip, especially not one that cost me £450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-signed up, again.


Thank you both very much for re-signing up.







sate200, I still need a CPU-Z Validation link from you.


----------



## MacG32

*Here is the entire collection of pictures that I need to add to the OP.*



Spoiler: The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula






Spoiler: Pictures


























































































































































*And here's what I need to add before and after the Member's list in the OP.*

*Linux users: When using the link above to sign up, please add (Linux) next to your forum name and please use a tinypic link for your screenshot to replace the CPU-Z
Validation link. Your screenshot must contain the results of the command(s) that list(s) the date, time, your MB, and with your forum name on it as well. Thank you!*









*If you wish to update your CPU-Z Validation, please PM me the new link.*

I need to be able to run our club and not run in to problems with forum software deficiencies.









Edit: And if I need to add/edit/change a lot more, then that's what I need to do without problems...

Edit2: Linux Users info fixed.


----------



## stren

Here you go











And a pic of it running:










Still lots to be done to get it properly finished!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2386262


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


stren: not found










J/K, sweet rig.

My all-time favorite:

$ man woman
segmentation fault: coredump


----------



## deafboy

Waiting on video card to arrive and probably different fittings soon...I actually really like this XSPC mobo block.




Sure hope I didn't over tighten the CPU block...lol.


----------



## ugotd8

So during the CC a couple of people asked about my OC settings for this board. I'll post them here and if it's too much I'll edit it to remove the images. I stitched a few together with photoshop for readability and size. I don't think these settings are special in any way but they have been tested for stability via:

1hr OCCT
8hrs AIDA64 stability test
3 days folding bigadv

They have *NOT* been tested with prime95 or (pffft) Linx/IBT.









R4E BIOS 1305, 3930K 4.9Ghz @ 1.376-1.384 load vcore, Samsung 4x4GB (red slots) DDR3-2133 @ 1.4V (11-11-11-1T)
*
Extreme Tweaker*

*Extreme Tweaker -> CPU Performance Settings*

*Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control*

*Extreme Tweaker -> DIGI+ Power Control*

*Advanced -> CPU Configuration*

*Advanced -> CPU Configuration -> CPU Power Management Configuration*

*Advanced -> System Agent Configuration*

*Advanced -> PCH Configuration*

Monitor

*Main*


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Re add me please.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> Re add me please.


Thank you for posting that.







I've made it self-sign-up with a CPU-Z Validation in the first post.


----------



## mybadomen

Guys i had a brand new Asus Rampage Formula and wanted to upgrade to the extreme . So i got the new Extreme carefully put it together and everything seemed to be working fine.I flashed the bios to the newest which i believe was 1305. Still everything was fine.I was using the board on stock settings for roughly 1 hour great temps everything fine.I went in to change my Ram settings and to set the board up like i had the Formula setup and when the board went to re post i got nothing at all.It just sits and loops.I dont get to the post screen even.I cleared the cmos multiple times,Reseated the cpu again to be safe. tried all different ram configurations from 1 stick to 4 sticks. I also tried bios #2 and same thing.

I do get 2 codes that come up at different times i get code 10 and code 15 .This really isnt a good thing as i have a fortune invested in a 3960x and both boards right now the Formula and the extreme.

Right now i am trying the battery out for 10 minutes trick but any idea what could cause this? Anyone have a similar issue? My formula was running great with same cpu and same ram then i just dumped like $4560. for this extreme board that seems like a giant Paper weight to me.

Please help.

Thanks MybadOmen


----------



## deafboy

Have you tried switching to the other BIOS?


----------



## ugotd8

Another thing to try is to reseat the power connectors to the board (8pin/24pin). And also, make sure the LN2 switch didn't get inadvertently switched on.


----------



## Vistaking

MBO

You might want to reseat your memory. Looking at the debug codes inside the Extreme manual it says

10 : PEI Core is started
15- 18 : Pre-memory System Agent initialization is started

If you want to test your memory inside the RIVE board using 1 memory stick. Insert the memory stick into the DIMM slot farthest away from the CPU .


----------



## mybadomen

Tried all the above the thing is this happened out of no where ? the board was working great and then nothing.Tried the single stick .tried both bios switches,checked the ln2 , reseated cpu removed battery for 10 minutes'

Still same lopp over and over it reboots before post and gives code 10 then code 15 over and over no matter what i tried.

Also reseated the 24 pin.

only thing i didnt do was reseat the gpu's but even with all gpu lanes turned off i get same codes?


----------



## deafboy

There any other lights/LEDs on around the board?


----------



## mybadomen

All i know is if this board destroyed my 3960x i am done Modding. Everything i had to my name was invested into this next upcoming build and everything was going great till i decided just to switch from the Formula to the Extreme. (By the way no warranty on the 3960x i got it from a good friend at a price i couldn't refuse) So i am praying this board didnt do something to the cpu.

I didn even get a chance to set my ram even.My 2133 Doms were running at 1333 that whole time.Its when i went in the bios 2 manually set the timings and speed is when all hell broke lose.And i know how to set the ram etc on these boards i already done it a ton of times on my Formula and the ram ran 2300 Mhz np on the Formula.

This would be a simple thing to test if i didn't just finish completely liquid cooling the Cpu and both GPu's Now its going to be hell to swap boards again.

It almost seems like the Cmos isn't clearing .I am pretty sure these boards have over voltage protection right?

Here is exactly what happened for anyone that may be able to help:

Pc was up and running actually i was Playing Allen Wake for a bit even.

I started out have 2 sticks of ram in 8 gigs total.

Everything was set to stock in the bios besides turned off CPU fan speed,Set Sata to Raid and changed boot order.

After everything was installed and i seen my cross fired 7970's and everything was going great i shut down the PC and added the other 2 sticks of ram (16gig total) I also while in bios set the ram to 1.6 volts
and blck to 101 and ram to 2154mhz also multiplier to 45. same settings i used in the rampage board. i saved it hut down like it normlly does when changing bios settings and i cant get it to post at all now??

Just same codes no matter what i try and it keeps rebooting code 10 code 15

Please dont tell me My Cpu is junk If its the board i can RMA it if its the CPU i am so done!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> There any other lights/LEDs on around the board?


Yes CPU LED. Red light under the power cable


----------



## deafboy

Well if you still have the formula, why not pull it out just to verify that the CPU, ram, and gpus are fine? Might be a pain to swap but totally worth it, lol.


----------



## Nastrodamous

If I am not going to ever use the extra ram slots would it be smarter to get the Formula over the Extreme? or is the extreme just that much better.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> If I am not going to ever use the extra ram slots would it be smarter to get the Formula over the Extreme? or is the extreme just that much better.


Get the Formula then. That board would do me just fine, but I like having the best as possible.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yes CPU LED. Red light under the power cable


It sounds like a ground loop. Like your board is grounding out somewhere and the board's rebooting to keep from being damaged. That's what it sounds like anyway. Pulling the board out of the case, placing it on cardboard, and testing each component would likely solve your problem.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> It sounds like a ground loop. Like your board is grounding out somewhere and the board's rebooting to keep from being damaged. That's what it sounds like anyway. Pulling the board out of the case, placing it on cardboard, and testing each component would likely solve your problem.


What i am trying now tearing it all down.Just strange it was working fine and then happened all of a sudden. Will keep you posted.

And Thank you


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> If I am not going to ever use the extra ram slots would it be smarter to get the Formula over the Extreme? or is the extreme just that much better.


Formula is just as good of a board and actually has some better every day features like THX the board lights up and some other cool stuff. I own both the Formula is for sale but for the Monet if the Extreme cant be fixed i am requesting a refund and just using my Formula if it didnt destroy my CPU.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Formula is just as good of a board and actually has some better every day features like THX the board lights up and some other cool stuff. I own both the Formula is for sale but for the Monet if the Extreme cant be fixed i am requesting a refund and just using my Formula if it didnt destroy my CPU.


One thing I liked about the extreme was the OC key - not having to install software is nice, particularly for those of us who use linux







The extreme has more waterblock support too. Generally though the formula is a great board for most people.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> What i am trying now tearing it all down.Just strange it was working fine and then happened all of a sudden. Will keep you posted.
> And Thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## mybadomen

I so regret switching back to Rog boards from Fatal1ty boards







. Some how that Rampage Extreme lunched my 3960x that i cant afford to replace at stock settings before i even got to set up my ram. It was working great in the Formula board and then the Extreme ate it . Pretty sad i have pushed my i5 to 5.2 Ghz and my i7 to 5.3 in the Fatality i push a 3960x to 3.3 (Stock with ram @ 1333) i restart it and it fries my cpu? What really dont make sence is i was using the board for a while (roughly an hour) setting up drivers etc before i rebooted it. And best part of all NO Warranty on my 3960x and no way i can get another. So this just stopped all my projects to a dead halt and ate up over $3,000. for a Paper weight.

As we speak thank god i have an AsRock Fatal1ty board here or i wouldn't even have a PC right now.But after waiting so long to get the Extreme only for it to eat my CPU for god only knows what reason really really bites because i went from a 3960 back to an i5. I could have saved over $3,000 and just stayed with the i5.

Basically nothing i can do right?


----------



## driftingforlife

No chance of RMA?, worth a try and bollock ASUS till they give you one. This has happened before, VEGA updated his RIIIE BIOS and it killed his 990x.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Buy the intel OC warranty and send it in a month from now


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Buy the intel OC warranty and send it in a month from now


That's what I was thinking as well.









Edit: Performance Tuning Protection Plan by Intel


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> That's what I was thinking as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Performance Tuning Protection Plan by Intel


I've definitely been considering this, lol. Thanks for the link


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I've definitely been considering this, lol. Thanks for the link


You're welcome.


----------



## mybadomen

CPU says Confidential on it. Doubt that would work.Was a great CPU to it really bites. First time I ever seen a CPU die under stock conditions. All I can think of is the way it shut down when I hit F10 in the bios is it must have spiked voltage through it? Not sure really. Dont the RoG boards have protection against Surge and Overvolting ? I know the formula did and I only got to see the Extremes bios for a couple seconds before it died?

Anyone know what Code 10 is ? It dont really explain it well in the manual ?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> CPU says Confidential on it. Doubt that would work.Was a great CPU to it really bites. First time I ever seen a CPU die under stock conditions. All I can think of is the way it shut down when I hit F10 in the bios is it must have spiked voltage through it? Not sure really. Dont the RoG boards have protection against Surge and Overvolting ? I know the formula did and I only got to see the Extremes bios for a couple seconds before it died?
> Anyone know what Code 10 is ? It dont really explain it well in the manual ?


Might be a good question for Raja over at the ASUS ROG forum.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Might be a good question for Raja over at the ASUS ROG forum.


Thanks Mate . From what I read even the Confidential labeled 3960x had a 3 year warrenty but really I would think it would be Asus job to replace it .I could see if I was doing something wrong but I was just getting the board setup . Just to run stock first a d then of course after I would have bumped it up to 4.5 ghz for daily use. CPU already did 4.8 ghz in the Formula with no issues but ran daily at 4.5 . To imagine it dying at stock speeds just doesn't make sénce. Especially when it was in the bios? It never posted after setting the ram to stock settings .

What's the chances it could be the PSU ? Lol I know its unlikely but I am just grasping for anything right now ;(

Also this was the build that I was doing with a brand new Sponsor also .Plus ekwb and most of my other sponsors . It was and is still hopefully going to be a surprise .

Thanks for all the help I really appreciate more then you know.

Oh and on the subject of the PSU I kinda doubt it because the little red CPU light comes on which I assume is an error indicator .


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> CPU says Confidential on it. Doubt that would work.Was a great CPU to it really bites. First time I ever seen a CPU die under stock conditions. All I can think of is the way it shut down when I hit F10 in the bios is it must have spiked voltage through it? Not sure really. Dont the RoG boards have protection against Surge and Overvolting ? I know the formula did and I only got to see the Extremes bios for a couple seconds before it died?
> Anyone know what Code 10 is ? It dont really explain it well in the manual ?


ASUS UEFI BIOS Error Post Codes.

This is the closest article I could find with the same error code.

Hope this all helps.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Im able to do 5ghz at 1.46v. My only issue is that im wondering of my D14 has the bulk to put up with the heat 24/7. Ive folded on it at 5ghz the highest i saw was 67c. Im not sure if i should be comfortable with that temp. at 4.5ghz at .1.38 i rarely break 50c.


----------



## deafboy

You have a confidential chip? as in an engineering sample? tell Intel, give it back to them and I will almost guarentee they will give you a new CPU....they don't like those chips being sold and floating around.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You have a confidential chip? as in an engineering sample? tell Intel, give it back to them and I will almost guarentee they will give you a new CPU....they don't like those chips being sold and floating around.


oh i would be so happy if that is true bur from what i was reading it seems they were selling them that way with a 3 year warranty?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> oh i would be so happy if that is true bur from what i was reading it seems they were selling them that way with a 3 year warranty?


I mean I can't say anything for sure...generally though (from what I have seen anyways) the ones with confidential on them are engineering samples that aren't suppose to make it into the hands of the public.

I would at least contact them and see if they would be willing to help out. I've seen them though give people retail chips in replacement for the ES though.



http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-030747.htm


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> Im able to do 5ghz at 1.46v. My only issue is that im wondering of my D14 has the bulk to put up with the heat 24/7. Ive folded on it at 5ghz the highest i saw was 67c. Im not sure if i should be comfortable with that temp. at 4.5ghz at .1.38 i rarely break 50c.


Wow, that's better than highend watercooling.


----------



## Blindsay

So im reading the specs on newegg and they are not quite clear for this. It sounds like it has 4x SATA 6 ports but i can only use 2 for raid? is it possible to do a 4 drive RAID array on SATA6 with this board?

SATA 6Gb/s 4 x SATA 6Gb/s

SATA RAID 2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red and 4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), black support RAID 0, 1, 5, 10


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So im reading the specs on newegg and they are not quite clear for this. It sounds like it has 4x SATA 6 ports but i can only use 2 for raid? is it possible to do a 4 drive RAID array on SATA6 with this board?
> SATA 6Gb/s 4 x SATA 6Gb/s
> SATA RAID 2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red and 4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), black support RAID 0, 1, 5, 10


Not on the Intel raid controller it isn't. IDK if the Max 4 has a secondary raid controller or not, but the Intel controller can only do sata 6gb/sec in raid for the first two ports. You could drop it down to Sata 3gb/sec, but that may or may not be acceptable to you. This is an ICH10R issue, not an Asus issue btw. They all suck that way.

Some boards have extra controllers a la marvell etc, but personally I'd rather do sata 2 than a marvell controller







. Another option is hardware raid, or a raid add in card.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Not on the Intel raid controller it isn't. IDK if the Max 4 has a secondary raid controller or not, but the Intel controller can only do sata 6gb/sec in raid for the first two ports. You could drop it down to Sata 3gb/sec, but that may or may not be acceptable to you. This is an ICH10R issue, not an Asus issue btw. They all suck that way.
> Some boards have extra controllers a la marvell etc, but personally I'd rather do sata 2 than a marvell controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Another option is hardware raid, or a raid add in card.


damn i was thinking of doing 4x 128GB Crucial M4 in RAID0


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> damn i was thinking of doing 4x 128GB Crucial M4 in RAID0


Yeah you'd be better off with 2x256gb drives if you want that much space. To get a decently performing raid card to handle those drives properly is going to cost you a decent chunk. Now if you had said 8, maybe it'd be worthwhile.


----------



## pman1088

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> oh i would be so happy if that is true bur from what i was reading it seems they were selling them that way with a 3 year warranty?


As per the info on this page it says there chips have a 3 yr warranty if it dies at normal settings. I think you said that was the case? Hope that applies to the Confidential's.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> Im able to do 5ghz at 1.46v. My only issue is that im wondering of my D14 has the bulk to put up with the heat 24/7. Ive folded on it at 5ghz the highest i saw was 67c. Im not sure if i should be comfortable with that temp. at 4.5ghz at .1.38 i rarely break 50c.


Do you live in a freezer?

That seems far too good to be true for a D14







Is that 67c a Core temperature?

My 3930K @ 4.5 with 1.32V hits 69c folding on an H80 with plenty of fresh air. I can't believe your D14 keeps it that cool, unless you have ridiculous ambient temps, or some beasty deltas pushing serious air.


----------



## pman1088

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> Ive folded on it at 5ghz the highest i saw was 67c.


What program are you getting the temperature information from? The ASUS AI stuff seems to be much lower then any other program out there.


----------



## omega17

If it's ROG Connect, mine says 55C when folding @ 4.5Ghz, while Realtemp and AIDA both say 69C, so I'd be wary of trusting that.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah you'd be better off with 2x256gb drives if you want that much space. To get a decently performing raid card to handle those drives properly is going to cost you a decent chunk. Now if you had said 8, maybe it'd be worthwhile.


Yeah i have 2x 128's curently and they are basically full so i want to at least double my space but i figured 4x 128s would be fun for some near 2GB/s read speeds


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Yeah i have 2x 128's curently and they are basically full so i want to at least double my space but i figured 4x 128s would be fun for some near 2GB/s read speeds


Yeah it's something I've debated in the past but for that you really need to spend $1200 for a really good card for that kind of bandwidth. And then you lose trim, so your speed will be a bit lower anyway. Plus raid cards are slow to boot usually.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Do you live in a freezer?
> That seems far too good to be true for a D14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 67c a Core temperature?
> My 3930K @ 4.5 with 1.32V hits 69c folding on an H80 with plenty of fresh air. I can't believe your D14 keeps it that cool, unless you have ridiculous ambient temps, or some beasty deltas pushing serious air.


Mine @4.9 with 1.48V hits 58-68C with a dedicated mora 3 radiator. Not air lol.


----------



## omega17

Exactly.

I reckon he's overheating and doesn't realise


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Mine @4.9 with 1.48V hits 58-68C with a dedicated mora 3 radiator. Not air lol.


Oh man, I am doing something wrong. Every time this subject comes up I want to tear down my loop and get a 212.









Mine is at 4.9 with 1.376 on load (offset mode) right now and the cores range from 64-72, with one rogue core at 77-78 !!!

Maybe it's this #*@!$*@ Raystorm and it's acrylic plate causing a bad mount. Already ordered an Apogee HD just because the money pit is hungry.

EDIT: Martin said the mount for the Apogee HD is idiot proof as far as mounting pressure goes sooo...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Oh man, I am doing something wrong. Every time this subject comes up I want to tear down my loop and get a 212.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is at 4.9 with 1.376 on load (offset mode) right now and the cores range from 64-72, with one rogue core at 77-78 !!!
> Maybe it's this #*@!$*@ Raystorm and it's acrylic plate causing a bad mount. Already ordered an Apogee HD just because the money pit is hungry.
> EDIT: Martin said the mount for the Apogee HD is idiot proof as far as mounting pressure goes sooo...


If you're worried about the mount, just get indigo xtreme, it's cheaper than swapping blocks. I had no problem with raystorm mounting though. Which DDC pump do you have? Seems like you have enough radiators.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> If you're worried about the mount, just get indigo xtreme, it's cheaper than swapping blocks. I had no problem with raystorm mounting though. Which DDC pump do you have? Seems like you have enough radiators.


Ok, I'll admit it, I'm scurred to use Indigo extreme.







Something about semi-soldering my block to the CPU worries me...







I have a tube of PK-1. I didn't have a "problem" mounting the Raystorm, just from the outset I've always seen cores 4-6 at 5-10c hotter than cores 1-3. I'm blaming on the mounting.









I have a two year old DDC (swiftech MCP355) with a Koolance top and 80mm res. I have the pump going thru a lamptron FC5 and *usually* have it undervolted to ~10V (3500RPM).


----------



## MacG32

Bump for calling all owners!


----------



## stren

Anyone used the onboard temp sensors on the extreme with this guy for monitoring liquid temps?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13163/ex-tub-891/Phobya_G14_Inline_Temp_Sensor_Coupler_-_2-Pin_71170.html?tl=g30c229s579


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Bump for calling all owners!


My Rampage IV Extreme gets here on tuesday:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1261897/build-log-nemesis-2-0/0_30
too bad ill be waiting a few days for my 3930K


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Oh man, I am doing something wrong. Every time this subject comes up I want to tear down my loop and get a 212.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is at 4.9 with 1.376 on load (offset mode) right now and the cores range from 64-72, with one rogue core at 77-78 !!!
> Maybe it's this #*@!$*@ Raystorm and it's acrylic plate causing a bad mount. Already ordered an Apogee HD just because the money pit is hungry.
> EDIT: Martin said the mount for the Apogee HD is idiot proof as far as mounting pressure goes sooo...


Or it's because ur using a raystorm to cool a 2011 chip. The severe bow of its base makes it have much worse contact with the cpu die compared to coolers such as the supreme or cpu 370. You'll see better temps with better tim, but if you lap down the center of the bow you should make much better contact.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Or it's because ur using a raystorm to cool a 2011 chip. The severe bow of its base makes it have much worse contact with the cpu die compared to coolers such as the supreme or cpu 370. You'll see better temps with better tim, but if you lap down the center of the bow you should make much better contact.


Good to know thanks. I installed a Apogee HD last night and temps are a few degrees better but still the temps on 3 of the cores are higher than the first 3 cores. This chip has been like that from the start. A quick prime run shows 68/68/64 as max on first three and 76/72/76 on the last three. As an aside, as said at martinslabs review, the Apogee HD is the easiest block to install ever.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> My Rampage IV Extreme gets here on tuesday:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1261897/build-log-nemesis-2-0/0_30
> too bad ill be waiting a few days for my 3930K


Looking good so far.







It'll be nice to have a new member as well.


----------



## mybadomen

Still not really sure what to do guys about my CPU but i am still a Owner of both the Rampage Formula IV and the Rampage Extreme so please add me as a owner.

Also if anyone has a 3960x CPU they might want to sell for fair price please let me know. (We can do it through the Market Place of course where i will be posting an add shortly)

And MacG32 i left a message where you recommended also with intel and Asus but i need to RMA the Extreme board before its to late since they don't make them anymore.Also i will probably be putting the Rampage Formula back up for sale shortly. I was going to keep both until this mess happened and the Bad Extreme board took out my CPU.

Still severely bummed out i had a great running X79 setup and the 3960x and just wanting to upgrade to the extreme cost me it all







Put me in a severe depression and even worse trying to get in touch with anyone to sort it out. Lol started out on my i5 system spent thousands of dollars and still on my i5 system. Tell me that don't bite.

Just Proof of ownership for the Club:





*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## deafboy

Dude...for the CPU just buy intels protection plan for $35 and then send the chip in in a couple weeks for a new one if yours is really done for.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## freitz

WHat ram should I get for my RIVE?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> WHat ram should I get for my RIVE?


What are your goals? Pure performance? Pure looks? Watercooling? Price point?


----------



## freitz

What are your goals? Pure performance? Pure looks? Watercooling? Price point?

performance looks possible watercooling but highly unlinkly price point around 100$ can go higher.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> What are your goals? Pure performance? Pure looks? Watercooling? Price point?
> performance looks possible watercooling but highly unlinkly price point around 100$ can go higher.


If water cooling is unlikely and you want a combo of looks and performance I would go with what I got (granted price has come down since







)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501

with the promo code it's hard to beat IMO.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> If water cooling is unlikely and you want a combo of looks and performance I would go with what I got (granted price has come down since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501
> with the promo code it's hard to beat IMO.


What about the samsung ram everyone is raving about?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> What about the samsung ram everyone is raving about?


Very good ram... it just doesn't look very good IMO.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Very good ram... it just doesn't look very good IMO.


What about hte dominator GT or the mushkin?


----------



## deafboy

Depends on what ones you get....they are more expensive though


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

The samsung ram would be a solid choice then just get the koolance individual dimm waterblocks and go all out.


----------



## deafboy

Yay! My 670 finally arrived today....just finished installing Windows and the updates on the sig rig, lol.

Now I am playing with the settings...turbo mode isn't kicking in







lol


----------



## deafboy

Well I am not sure why that isn't working....so I said screw you buddy and decided to just turn off SpeedStep and see how this rig performs and kind of just learn the BIOS. Anyways, this was just messing around:  ...I am certainly not running at that. Currently just letting it run at 4.5GHz while I read up some more and learn the BIOS.

Anyone have any idea why turbo boost wouldn't kick in even at stock settings (loaded optimized in BIOS and XMP profile)? Seems a bit odd. Used Prime95 to try and kick in turbo boost, just ran at 1.2GHz until I turned off SpeedStep, but obviously with that off it runs at full bore all the time.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Hey guys got all my stuff ordered just waiting for an open box formula and im golden!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The samsung ram would be a solid choice then just get the koolance individual dimm waterblocks and go all out.


Dominator GT or Mushkin Redline have something similar?


----------



## deafboy

In what sense? the watercooling? those individual dimm coolers will fit. Dominators can fit EK waterblocks.

Watercooling them is kind of overkill though and more just for looks.

I went through a similar process, lol.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1254856/yes-i-am-vain/0_100


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> In what sense? the watercooling? those individual dimm coolers will fit. Dominators can fit EK waterblocks.
> Watercooling them is kind of overkill though and more just for looks.
> I went through a similar process, lol.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1254856/yes-i-am-vain/0_100


Yeah I care what mine looks like too see pictures Im mostly red and black. I had a 7970 but went for the 680 im alright with that standing out a bit lol.Right now i have the red gskill ripjaws. Going for either Dominators GT or Mushkin Red line but I do like thos esamsung ram seem like the best value and you can get such a good overclock. Im not going to water cool them . I don't have the rad space in the 600T. I might put a extra 480 coming out the back but not for a while much after I grab a second 680 or switch to a 690 or 2x 680 4gb. And still thinking of a new monitor so water cooled ram is last on my list.

I don't need 16gb to start maybe it would make sense to go with 8 then add another dual channel.
If im not mistaken quad channel is just 2x dual channel ram right?


----------



## deafboy

You could but IMO you'd be better off just getting all 4 dimms now... and really you don't see much benefit in speed past 1866. That being said I do like my 2133, lol.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You could but IMO you'd be better off just getting all 4 dimms now... and really you don't see much benefit in speed past 1866. That being said I do like my 2133, lol.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226283

How do these stack up against the G skills at CL 11? CL 7 these should be better right? and the samsungs as well?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> In what sense? the watercooling? those individual dimm coolers will fit. Dominators can fit EK waterblocks.
> Watercooling them is kind of overkill though and more just for looks.
> I went through a similar process, lol.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1254856/yes-i-am-vain/0_100


I don't believe this statement to be true on 2011 socket because my ram was really hot when overclocking and pushing the 2133 ram past 2300mhz so it does seem now with 2011 the water cooling is useful on ram.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Dominator GT or Mushkin Redline have something similar?


No. All of the waterblocks for the mushkin and corsair mount to the top and cool that way. The koolance blocks mount directly to bare dimms. Here is an example. As u can see it acts as the entire heatsink, not as a replacement for the fins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Yeah I care what mine looks like too see pictures Im mostly red and black. I had a 7970 but went for the 680 im alright with that standing out a bit lol.Right now i have the red gskill ripjaws. Going for either Dominators GT or Mushkin Red line but I do like thos esamsung ram seem like the best value and you can get such a good overclock. Im not going to water cool them . I don't have the rad space in the 600T. I might put a extra 480 coming out the back but not for a while much after I grab a second 680 or switch to a 690 or 2x 680 4gb. And still thinking of a new monitor so water cooled ram is last on my list.
> I don't need 16gb to start maybe it would make sense to go with 8 then add another dual channel.
> If im not mistaken quad channel is just 2x dual channel ram right?


quad channel is not just two dual channel. That is 1155 boards with 4 dimms installed. quadchannel is much faster. U will see a huge performance hit by not having 4 dimms installed. When doing rendering having quad channel over dual channel gives a huge performance increase.


----------



## derickwm

The Koolance ones are nice but they're pretty restrictive aren't they? Also after the cost of each individual dimm block and fittings it's about the same for paying the premium Dominators cost.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Koolance ones are nice but they're pretty restrictive aren't they? Also after the cost of each individual dimm block and fittings it's about the same for paying the premium Dominators cost.


true, but it would allow you to bin those samsung modules yourself since they're so cheap.


----------



## derickwm

Mmm good point hadn't thought about that.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> No. All of the waterblocks for the mushkin and corsair mount to the top and cool that way. The koolance blocks mount directly to bare dimms. Here is an example. As u can see it acts as the entire heatsink, not as a replacement for the fins.
> 
> quad channel is not just two dual channel. That is 1155 boards with 4 dimms installed. quadchannel is much faster. U will see a huge performance hit by not having 4 dimms installed. When doing rendering having quad channel over dual channel gives a huge performance increase.


So the Samsung would not run in quad channel? Im confused.

If I buy 2 sets of samsung ram and put them all in th red slots wouldn;t that effectively be quad channel?


----------



## derickwm

No you'll be fine, it'll be quad channel. I believe he was referring to even if you have 4 dimms in 1155 it won't be quad channel.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No you'll be fine, it'll be quad channel. I believe he was referring to even if you have 4 dimms in 1155 it won't be quad channel.


exactly


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Very good ram... it just doesn't look very good IMO.


I think it looks great, but then again I hate bling. My rig is all business.


----------



## derickwm

Srs bizness.


----------



## freitz

How do these stack up against hte Dominators cast 9 at 1866?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226283


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Srs bizness.


lol. It pains me that the RIVE uses annoying amounts of white.


----------



## p3gaz_001

so this is my rig ...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> so this is my rig ...


Pictures of the rads and other things?

Looks Great what bench is that?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Srs bizness.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. It pains me that the RIVE uses annoying amounts of white.
Click to expand...

Mmm yes. They should have made all the white parts grey... or just black. Dunno what Asus' deal with using white in places on their boards where it just really shouldn't be white.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Hey guys got all my stuff ordered just waiting for an open box formula and im golden!


Sounds great and looking forward to your membership.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> so this is my rig ...


Awesome looking setup you have there and thank you for signing up again.


----------



## freitz

I was thinking 2x of these what do you guys think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330

There the same price as the 1866 but still 100$ cheaper then 1 quad set of 2133


----------



## derickwm

Don't get 1.65v ram if you can avoid it. Funny you link that, I'm Dominator shopping myself at this very moment. Very odd ram shopping is these days.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Pictures of the rads and other things?
> Looks Great what bench is that?


the rad is a mo-ra 9x120 ..... no pics for that, but i'll fix it today









the bench table is this one ... still waiting for 4 white grills that should arrive tomorrow ....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Awesome looking setup you have there and thank you for signing up again.


thanks again


----------



## tsm106

^^ I run me samsungs at 1.47v at 2133nhz.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I was thinking 2x of these what do you guys think?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330
> There the same price as the 1866 but still 100$ cheaper then 1 quad set of 2133


Try these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Try these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


Those are also 1.65v

Whats wrong with the 1.65 volt ram?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> the rad is a mo-ra 9x120 ..... no pics for that, but i'll fix it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bench table is this one ... still waiting for 4 white grills that should arrive tomorrow ....
> thanks again


You're welcome.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Those are also 1.65v
> Whats wrong with the 1.65 volt ram?


I never said anything is wrong with 1.65V RAM.







The sticks I have now are 1.65V as well.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^ I run me samsungs at 1.47v at 2133nhz.










wow that has me almost convinced. What timings?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^ I run me samsungs at 1.47v at 2133nhz.


i've got samsung eco green on the bench rig running @ 2400mhz 1.50v


----------



## Jokah

My 16GB of Samsung RAM is running 2133Hz ar 1.45v

Timings are 10-10-10-28 1T. This is stable but I honestly haven't even tried pushing them yet. Im sure these results can be improved on.

EDIT: This is with my RIVE and 3930k.


----------



## derickwm

2 of these?

or

2 of these?


----------



## p3gaz_001

here we go with some gflops ...

http://i.imgur.com/h7QnF.jpg daily use

http://i.imgur.com/ODA8q.jpg

the blank space before the date is hiding my other nick name, that i'm using in an italian forum since my original p3gaz_001 is banned ..... no kidding, and no stolen screen.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Koolance ones are nice but they're pretty restrictive aren't they? Also after the cost of each individual dimm block and fittings it's about the same for paying the premium Dominators cost.


Bitspower do a universal kit that keeps the flow similar to an EK + doms setup:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14251/ex-blc-984/Bitspower_Galaxy_Freezer_Universal_RAM_Module_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_4-DIMMs_-_Clear_BP-RAMS44-CLBK.html?tl=g30c225s557

pricey though, given that you'd need two.


----------



## stren

derick you're seriously thinking about regular dominators? Get the 2133 GT's (for looks and guaranteed speeds) or the samsungs (for budget performance) *end of story* (unless you want to buy 2400 rated stuff)


----------



## derickwm

Hmm just did a rough estimate and it'd cost nearly the same (within $5) to do Samsung or Dominators with blocks. Dominators have better timings going for them but not much else at this point...

Blah 2133 gets ridiculously more expensive. It's $200 more to get 2133 over 1866... Don't see how that'd be worth it.

May as well just get the new 3000 ones


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm just did a rough estimate and it'd cost nearly the same (within $5) to do Samsung or Dominators with blocks. Dominators have better timings going for them but not much else at this point...
> Blah 2133 gets ridiculously more expensive. It's $200 more to get 2133 over 1866... Don't see how that'd be worth it.
> May as well just get the new 3000 ones


The samsungs can sometimes be overclocked as well as the 2133 GT's perform stock, so personally I wouldn't get the doms unless you're getting the 2133 gt's. I dread to think on the price for the 3000 ones lol. No point for SB-E anyway you'll be IMC limited way before then.


----------



## ugotd8

So hard to recommend anything other than the samsung 30nm you guys are talking about. Another advantage (besides the unbeatable value) is they are so low profile you get much better airflow over the entire socket area. With a GPU in slot 1 and 4 dominator GTs your socket are is more or less boxed in and unless you have a fan pointing straight down at the CPU, that area is starved for airflow thus creating a vortext of hellish heat. Ok, that was over the top there at the end, but you get the point.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> So hard to recommend anything other than the samsung 30nm you guys are talking about. Another advantage (besides the unbeatable value) is they are so low profile you get much better airflow over the entire socket area. With a GPU in slot 1 and 4 dominator GTs your socket are is more or less boxed in and unless you have a fan pointing straight down at the CPU, that area is starved for airflow thus creating a vortext of hellish heat. Ok, that was over the top there at the end, but you get the point.


If you stick to 1.5V memory really doesn't get hot anyway particularly if it's 30nm









(says he who got water blocks for his ram







)


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> If you stick to 1.5V memory really doesn't get hot anyway particularly if it's 30nm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (says he who got water blocks for his ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


^^^ Mine's at 2133 and......... 1.40V (tested overnight with memtest 4.0b server)


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> ^^^ Mine's at 2133 and......... 1.40V (tested overnight with memtest 4.0b server)


If the samsung ram had the dominator heat sinks for 50$ people would be all over them. They just look like there a 1990's flash back party on that side of your case. Well at least for me I want performance and looks I think most people feels the same. Hell the only reason you would ever water cool ram would be mainly for looks.


----------



## freitz

I think I narrowed Mine down to either 2x of thesehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226224

or 2x of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233183

Never really bought a mushkin product before or corsair ram usually go g skill.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I think I narrowed Mine down to either 2x of thesehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226224
> or 2x of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233183
> Never really bought a mushkin product before or corsair ram usually go g skill.


Havne't bought mushkin, but people seem to like them. I've always had more overclocking room with my dominators vs gskill, they've all always met rated specs though


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I don't believe this statement to be true on 2011 socket because my ram was really hot when overclocking and pushing the 2133 ram past 2300mhz so it does seem now with 2011 the water cooling is useful on ram.


all depends on the ram I suppose...mine are cool to the touch at 2133 not even partially warm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I think it looks great, but then again I hate bling. My rig is all business.


The dimms themselves look alright....they are just sooooo small it almost looks like you have no ram, haha.


----------



## Jokah

Anyone got any tips for some of the settings to get 5ghz stable with this board? I realize its quite a general question but maybe there are things that have become common knowledge to change or particular little tweaks that have really helped people.

I have read this guide: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking]http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking]http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking but there are still a few things I am unsure of.

As an example. Although this isn't a new setting to me, what would be a good CPU fixed frequency? On normal Sandy bridge 350 seemed to suffice for 5ghz but does the 3930K require more?

Another one would be what is good practice with speedstep and the C-states with Sandy Bridge-E for high overclocks? This area seems to differ with each generation.

My main area of concern is with some of the new digi+ settings. Some pointers in here would be helpful as well.

Apart from these I'm good to go. I've always had ASUS boards and have had several i7-920's and 2600K's so I am familiar with all the voltages and what they do. Just never had a ROG board.

Edit: Just wanted to mention that the chip has booted to windows at 5.4ghz with 1.6v. I'm on fairly hefty water cooling as well so as long as I can keep the temps in check I'm hoping it can do 5Ghz stable.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Havne't bought mushkin, but people seem to like them. I've always had more overclocking room with my dominators vs gskill, they've all always met rated specs though


Yeah well 2 sets of the dom 1866 GT are 84 ea were the 2133 are 240$...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Anyone got any tips for some of the settings to get 5ghz stable with this board? I realize its quite a general question but maybe there are things that have become common knowledge to change or particular little tweaks that have really helped people.
> I have read this guide: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking]http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking]http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking but there are still a few things I am unsure of.
> As an example. Although this isn't a new setting to me, what would be a good CPU fixed frequency? On normal Sandy bridge 350 seemed to suffice for 5ghz but does the 3930K require more?
> Another one would be what is good practice with speedstep and the C-states with Sandy Bridge-E for high overclocks? This area seems to differ with each generation.
> My main area of concern is with some of the new digi+ settings. Some pointers in here would be helpful as well.
> Apart from these I'm good to go. I've always had ASUS boards and have had several i7-920's and 2600K's so I am familiar with all the voltages and what they do. Just never had a ROG board.
> Edit: Just wanted to mention that the chip has booted to windows at 5.4ghz with 1.6v. I'm on fairly hefty water cooling as well so as long as I can keep the temps in check I'm hoping it can do 5Ghz stable.


Alot of good information from ASUS here as well.

I'm *almost* stable at 4.9Ghz, but, and a big but, I'm using offset mode. Way more difficult to nail down, but worth it IMHO. Posting this message at 1.2Ghz @ 0.880V.









As far as C-states, I think all on auto should be fine for a fixed vcore OC. That is different for offset mode OCing.

As far as the DIGI+ power stuff, I have everything set on the minimum. T.probe / optimized. The only thing that really helped my OC was setting the VCCSA LLC to regular and 120% current cap.

TBH, I shouldn't have even replied as I've never even attempted a fixed vcore OC on this thing.









EDIT: BIOS 1305 is working pretty well for me.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Yeah well 2 sets of the dom 1866 GT are 84 ea were the 2133 are 240$...


So ~170 for 16gb of 1866 cl9 gt
~240 for 16gb of 2133 cl9 gt
or ~90 for 16gb of samsung 30nm that can hit 2133 pretty easily

(correct me if I'm wrong on those prices but that's my understanding)

The samsung is a bargain, I'd feel like a sucker buying the 1866 gts because the performance is worse and you're paying 2x. Yes the GTs look better, but I'm only willing to pay more to look better *if* I'm not giving up performance. At least the 2133 gts you're getting performance at least as good as the samsungs before you start overclocking them.


----------



## deafboy

and $95 for G.SKILL 2133 CL11 using xmp....

samsungs are truly killer as long as you don't mind the look of them. Really good overclocking dimms.


----------



## Jokah

@ugotd8

I'm currently experimenting with offset mode. I'm priming right now at 5ghz @ 1.5v. So far so good. I've reverted a lot of the voltage settings to auto and it seems to be paying off. I think I just change too much too soon.

Thanks for your reply though and I will have a read of the article you posted.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> all depends on the ram I suppose...mine are cool to the touch at 2133 not even partially warm.
> The dimms themselves look alright....they are just sooooo small it almost looks like you have no ram, haha.


+1 I've had ram get warm at 1.65V but never at 1.5V. Plus some heat spreaders are so bad that they actually make heat dissipation worse than if the memory was just exposed. A lot depends on your general case airflow anyway though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> @ugotd8
> I'm currently experimenting with offset mode. I'm priming right now at 5ghz @ 1.5v. So far so good. I've reverted a lot of the voltage settings to auto and it seems to be paying off. I think I just change too much too soon.
> Thanks for your reply though and I will have a read of the article you posted.


Yeah I had some issues where I changed some settings and it made my overclock a whole lot more unstable, I never worked out what it was. You have a better chip than me though. It took 1.48 to get 4.9 folding stable for me but that's with a fixed voltage.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So ~170 for 16gb of 1866 cl9 gt
> ~240 for 16gb of 2133 cl9 gt
> or ~90 for 16gb of samsung 30nm that can hit 2133 pretty easily
> (correct me if I'm wrong on those prices but that's my understanding)
> The samsung is a bargain, I'd feel like a sucker buying the 1866 gts because the performance is worse and you're paying 2x. Yes the GTs look better, but I'm only willing to pay more to look better *if* I'm not giving up performance. At least the 2133 gts you're getting performance at least as good as the samsungs before you start overclocking them.


Yeah Its just hard to pull the trigger on something that looks so bad lol


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I had some issues where I changed some settings and it made my overclock a whole lot more unstable, I never worked out what it was. You have a better chip than me though. It took 1.48 to get 4.9 folding stable for me but that's with a fixed voltage.


Unfortunately mines not that good either. Failed Prime after about 15 mins. I've tried with more voltage but my chips throttling at around 84-85 degrees. Probably a good sign that my cooling isn't sufficient. I've got a 1/3hp water chiller sat next to me waiting to get hooked up. Just waiting until next month so I have a bit of cash to get all the necessary extras I need. It's going to take a bit of modding and extra fittings to get it fitted. My aim is to have a water loop and a chilled loop that I can switch between through the use of quick disconnects so its not going in until I have all the necessary parts. It will need a full rebuild as I will have to insulate my board and GPU as well.

Was hoping to get a switch 810 as well but I've got more money going out than I have coming in at the moment.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I had some issues where I changed some settings and it made my overclock a whole lot more unstable, I never worked out what it was. You have a better chip than me though. It took 1.48 to get 4.9 folding stable for me but that's with a fixed voltage.


It seems to me that I either have a great chip or offset mode requires less vcore. During the CC, I folded stable for 6 days with my 3930K at 4.8 @ 1.352V, then the last three days at 4.9 @ 1.387V... bigadv 1.3M points









FWIW, during that time I had LLC off (set to AUTO). I read that in the guide I linked to and it makes sense to me using offset mode that way..

Quote: _"If using an Offset vid do not use any LLC this helps to ensure superior efficiency and reduced voltage to the CPU at idle and load states."_


----------



## Jokah

Thats interesting about the LLC. I've been messing with that as well and found that under load the high setting keeps me around my set voltage. I tried ultra with 1.5v and after about 2 mins prime it just shut my system down. I assume this was some form of over voltage protection kicking in. Going to have a try with auto now.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Unfortunately mines not that good either. Failed Prime after about 15 mins. I've tried with more voltage but my chips throttling at around 84-85 degrees. Probably a good sign that my cooling isn't sufficient. I've got a 1/3hp water chiller sat next to me waiting to get hooked up. Just waiting until next month so I have a bit of cash to get all the necessary extras I need. It's going to take a bit of modding and extra fittings to get it fitted. My aim is to have a water loop and a chilled loop that I can switch between through the use of quick disconnects so its not going in until I have all the necessary parts. It will need a full rebuild as I will have to insulate my board and GPU as well.
> Was hoping to get a switch 810 as well but I've got more money going out than I have coming in at the moment.


From all accounts I've read, any throttling is related the the VRMs overheating. I saw one guy on the ROG forum has put heatsinks on the BACK of the VRM plate with a fan !!!









In any case, point a fan at the VRM heatsink and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Yeah Its just hard to pull the trigger on something that looks so bad lol


buy some aftermarket heatspreaders to cover up their nakedness


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Well I am not sure why that isn't working....so I said screw you buddy and decided to just turn off SpeedStep and see how this rig performs and kind of just learn the BIOS. Anyways, this was just messing around:  ...I am certainly not running at that. Currently just letting it run at 4.5GHz while I read up some more and learn the BIOS.
> *Anyone have any idea why turbo boost wouldn't kick in even at stock settings (loaded optimized in BIOS and XMP profile)? Seems a bit odd. Used Prime95 to try and kick in turbo boost, just ran at 1.2GHz until I turned off SpeedStep, but obviously with that off it runs at full bore all the time.*


Anyone?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> From all accounts I've read, any throttling is related the the VRMs overheating. I saw one guy on the ROG forum has put heatsinks on the BACK of the VRM plate with a fan !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, point a fan at the VRM heatsink and see if it makes a difference.


I've heard that too, but I've seen it happen even with the full cover waterblock. Unless it's the VRM's on the back of my board overheating of course. I was thinking of making a copper plate to attach them to the motherboard tray for better cooling.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I've heard that too, but I've seen it happen even with the full cover waterblock. Unless it's the VRM's on the back of my board overheating of course. I was thinking of making a copper plate to attach them to the motherboard tray for better cooling.


Yup...

Somebody created this thread and I went hmmmm.....

Then in post #4 of the thread Raja said:

_"The FETs on the back of the board are generally the limiting factor."_

And I went *** ?!?!?!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> buy some aftermarket heatspreaders to cover up their nakedness


Is there really that much of a difference between 1866 and 2133?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Anyone?


Try setting the clockgen filter at 20UF after you re-enable speedstep, and double check you've got "all cores adjustable in OS" set.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Is there really that much of a difference between 1866 and 2133?


Only in benchmarks.

EDIT: and a few more PPD when folding.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yup...
> Somebody created this thread and I went hmmmm.....
> Then in post #4 of the thread Raja said:
> _"The FETs on the back of the board are generally the limiting factor."_
> And I went *** ?!?!?!


Just read that thread and had the same reaction. You could cook an egg on my VRM backplate when its on full load!!

I have a 120mm fan blowing over my CPU socket but looks like I'm worrying about the wrong side. I have a small 4cm kaze fan sat around so I think I'm going to try out the mod the guy in the thread did. Ordering heat spreaders now.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Try setting the clockgen filter at 20UF after you re-enable speedstep, and double check you've got "all cores adjustable in OS" set.


That's all good and dandy for overclocks...but I feel like with everything at stock it should work, yes? having to change something to hit stock settings seems a bit silly.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's all good and dandy for overclocks...but I feel like with everything at stock it should work, yes? having to change something to hit stock settings seems a bit silly.


I agree with you. I have read that sometimes with certain BIOS that the board can get stuck on the 12 multi. Although it's never happened to me, that appears to fix it. You might also consider a full CMOS reset, that may work as well.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's all good and dandy for overclocks...but I feel like with everything at stock it should work, yes? having to change something to hit stock settings seems a bit silly.


Theres something about these getting stuck at x12 multiplier at stock settings. I read it or came across it somewhere. I'm sure a quick google search should find some results.

Edit: LOL ^^. I must have been wriring this as you were. Great minds think alike eh.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I agree with you. I have read that sometimes with certain BIOS that the board can get stuck on the 12 multi. Although it's never happened to me, that appears to fix it. You might also consider a full CMOS reset, that may work as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Theres something about these getting stuck at x12 multiplier at stock settings. I read it or came across it somewhere. I'm sure a quick google search should find some results.


Thanks....google I shall do. Currently doing a prime run but once that is done I will restart and try messing around with that.

+rep to you both


----------



## Jokah

Thats what I was going to do! My boards still on 1101 BIOS. I think I'll update that tomorrow. Not expecting miracles but might help with stability slightly. Every little helps.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Thats what I was going to do! My boards still on 1101 BIOS. I think I'll update that tomorrow. Not expecting miracles but might help with stability slightly. Every little helps.


Good idea. I have both 1202 and 1305 currently. Don't forget you can switch back and forth between the dual BIOS chips on these boards.


----------



## Jokah

Updated my sig and joined the club


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Is there really that much of a difference between 1866 and 2133?


For most gamers it makes a tiny difference in fps (like 0.1 or something)
For folders it make a big difference to bigadv/hugeadv
For others, well it depends on your application

But to be honest, for half the price and more performance it's hard to go wrong


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Updated my sig and joined the club


Outstanding and thank you very much!


----------



## freitz

My motherboard should be here tomorrow or tuesday along with the rest of my items will update then.


----------



## 1010001011001

I am ordering my IV Formula and i7 3820 tonight so it should be here sometime this week, can't wait!


----------



## deafboy

vram heatsinks on the back vrm plate...much better.

man that plate was hot, lol.


----------



## samoth777

Hello all,

This is my first ever post on overclock.net
















I got an Asus 680 Directcu II the other day and was curious about its hotwire function.
I'm wondering, do any of you here in the RIVE forum tried hotwire overclocks yet?
If it's a great function and overclocks well, I might consider joining the RIVE group








I haven't back read all 132 page yet, so forgive me if this info has already been discussed.

Thanks all!


----------



## deafboy

I haven't used it, but that's mostly because I don't feel like soldering to my videocard. But here is an example:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278644-Rampage-IV-Extreme-3930K-rebuild-with-4-way-SLI-GTX580


----------



## samoth777

interesting! thats quite an extreme build! thanks

but im more interested with hotwire + 680 directcu 2 combo cause 680 voltages are locked, and 580 voltages arent.


----------



## deafboy

That'd be more of a nvidia question than a rive one...


----------



## samoth777

hmmm.. are there other motherboards with hotwire function? like a cheaper one? a much cheaper one? lol


----------



## deafboy

Not that I know of...but how much cheaper are you looking for? lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hello all,
> This is my first ever post on overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an Asus 680 Directcu II the other day and was curious about its hotwire function.
> I'm wondering, do any of you here in the RIVE forum tried hotwire overclocks yet?
> If it's a great function and overclocks well, I might consider joining the RIVE group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't back read all 132 page yet, so forgive me if this info has already been discussed.
> Thanks all!


Look here at what you're asking:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?s=c4009c7de32f6c0aae075f50b459c165&t=2248394


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> My motherboard should be here tomorrow or tuesday along with the rest of my items will update then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010001011001*
> 
> I am ordering my IV Formula and i7 3820 tonight so it should be here sometime this week, can't wait!


It'll be great to have new members.







Welcome aboard!









I'm awaiting water cooling parts so I can rebuild my system to the one listed in my signature. It should be pretty interesting, because I'm limited on space and trying out almost all new components. I'll be using a dual 5.25" bay reservoir that also houses a pump, compression fittings, 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD tubing, an Apogee XT with LGA 2011 screws, a bunch of XSPC water blocks, and a XSPC 3 x 120mm radiator. I'm really excited that I'll finally be able to use my new motherboard and have a reliable system. My current one is almost shot with bluescreens, greyscreens, CPU and memory instability, can't overclock anymore, and basically runs like d o d o...lol


----------



## samoth777

Thanks MrTOOSHORT!

i press +rep you


----------



## Canis-X

I just finished reading through this whole thread, as well as a few others, in regards to the SB-e and the RIVE and I just wanted to say thank you for posting up all of this excellent information! I have all my parts, except for my RIVE (arriving tomorrow) and am converting over to Intel for the first time as well so this is one heck of an undertaking learning about how to properly OC an Intel CPU on this motherboard as apposed to and AMD chip. Fortunately, my Crosshair V Formula was also on ASUS' new UEFI so I hope that it won't be too painfull







So I hope to have a CPU-Z validation for you guys this week!

The only things that I'm changing out from my sig rig below are as follows:

3930k
RIVE
EK motherboard WB (acetal and copper)
32GB [8 x 4GB] Samsung RAM (with Hyper X RAM air coolers to cover up a bit of the ugliness of them...LOL)

Cheers! I hope that I can learn a lot from you all!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I just finished reading through this whole thread, as well as a few others, in regards to the SB-e and the RIVE and I just wanted to say thank you for posting up all of this excellent information! I have all my parts, except for my RIVE (arriving tomorrow) and am converting over to Intel for the first time as well so this is one heck of an undertaking learning about how to properly OC an Intel CPU on this motherboard as apposed to and AMD chip. Fortunately, my Crosshair V Formula was also on ASUS' new UEFI so I hope that it won't be too painfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hope to have a CPU-Z validation for you guys this week!
> The only things that I'm changing out from my sig rig below are as follows:
> 3930k
> RIVE
> EK motherboard WB (acetal and copper)
> 32GB [8 x 4GB] Samsung RAM (with Hyper X RAM air coolers to cover up a bit of the ugliness of them...LOL)
> Cheers! I hope that I can learn a lot from you all!


Very nice! That will be a great setup, you will love it!


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks deafboy! My 590's aren't going to know what to do since they won't be bottlenecked anymore! Hope they can cope!


----------



## deafboy

What fittings to you think you'll be using for your setup?


----------



## Canis-X

..for the motherboard WB's? I'll use the two that are on my Crosshair V Formula motherboard waterblock (can't remember what they are tbh. LOL) and I have 1, 45 rotary compression and 1, standard compression (both 1/2 ID x 3/4 OD). That should do me, I hope.


----------



## deafboy

Gotcha...lol. I just ask because I want to redo mine.


----------



## Nilsom

hello to all I apologize for my English,
got my new system today, IV rampage extreme, but I'm having problems,
I can not for the 2 ssd in raid0 force3, I tried to dis the user guide and still can not,
and also have HD sound card pcie titanium put in 3 but does not recognize the card,
already placed in other pcie and still does not recognize, now do not know what to do, I spent hours searching the net and do not think solutions,
I hope someone can help simpatica,
thank you in advance for your help, hug


----------



## iandroo888

so uhhhhh hi









im plannin on getting the rampage IV formula to match the 3930k ill be getting soon with some gskill ripjaw Z ddr 1600 4 x 8GB (good match? or should i go for dominator/vengeance??)

the mobo, proc, and memory in my sig is the new stuff.. everything else was from my old main after the mobo died a few days ago

anyone see a problem in the combination of components??

as for the memory... should i go for more memory slower speed or less memory faster speed? difference is 4x4gb ddr3 2133 vs 4x8gb ddr3 1600... believe both were gskill ripjaw z's


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> hello to all I apologize for my English,
> got my new system today, IV rampage extreme, but I'm having problems,
> I can not for the 2 ssd in raid0 force3, I tried to dis the user guide and still can not,
> and also have HD sound card pcie titanium put in 3 but does not recognize the card,
> already placed in other pcie and still does not recognize, now do not know what to do, I spent hours searching the net and do not think solutions,
> I hope someone can help simpatica,
> thank you in advance for your help, hug


Which ports are the raid disks plugged into? Are they in red or black ports? If plugged into Red, which connector (the very bottom or second from bottom)? Finally, are both SSD's plugged into the same connector?


----------



## Nilsom

Thank you friend for the answer,
this bound in red sata port 1.2 6g the sound card is already working,
OC is now the Key that appears on screen but I can not move,
and mouse do not work in bios do not know why.
Thank you all.


----------



## 1010001011001

Hey gyz quick question, iv bought my mobo and cpu but I haven't bought any memory and just decided to use what I have now. Is corsair cmz series vengeance fine to use? I'm only using 2x4gb atm


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010001011001*
> 
> Hey gyz quick question, iv bought my mobo and cpu but I haven't bought any memory and just decided to use what I have now. Is corsair cmz series vengeance fine to use? I'm only using 2x4gb atm


Should be fine.

Anyone any thoughts on this:



I'm seeing a temperature difference of 12 - 14 degrees between two of the cores under load. Now I know there can be a reasonable difference between them but what I have here seems over excessive don't you think?

I have read somewhere that the XSPC Raystorms arn't too great on these processors because the surface is slightly bowed or something. Could my RASA have the same issue because it seems to me that the centre cores are much cooler than the outer cores.

I'm going to try remounting it as soon as I can but I'm just a bit busy at the moment. Just wanted some peoples thoughts for now.

I've done plenty of lapping in the past so I may try lapping the block while it is off but I'm not ready to void a £400+ processors warranty just yet







.


----------



## deafboy

holy volts...


----------



## Jokah

1.5v's aint bad









I don't intend to run that 24/7. I'm quite content at 4.5Ghz for now. Just trying to see what she has in her at the moment.


----------



## deafboy

Gotcha...yeah, I am very reluctant putting in anything over 1.4, lol.


----------



## driftingforlife

I was pushing 5.1GHZ @ 1.6v though the 3960x at the masters final on an antec 120mm cooler


----------



## derickwm

Deafboy is scared of volts


----------



## Canis-X

So I get my RIVE today







and will be getting it all installed tonight hopefully, I think that I will install it on water for the summer so that I don't heat up my office too bad since the phase really puts out some heat! I did get a 10,500btu portable AC unit to help with that and save my main HVAC some unneeded stress but I don't want to stress it too badly yet.







What BIOS does everyone recommend for stable OC's these days? Is the most recent release showing some solid results?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> So I get my RIVE today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will be getting it all installed tonight hopefully, I think that I will install it on water for the summer so that I don't heat up my office too bad since the phase really puts out some heat! I did get a 10,500btu portable AC unit to help with that and save my main HVAC some unneeded stress but I don't want to stress it too badly yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What BIOS does everyone recommend for stable OC's these days? Is the most recent release showing some solid results?


I have 1202 and 1305 installed don't see much diff in stability in either. Both pretty good for me.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I was pushing 5.1GHZ @ 1.6v though the 3960x at the masters final on an antec 120mm cooler


Did you really need 1.6v for 5.1? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deafboy is scared of volts


I want my stuff to last more than a week. lol. Go mail your mobo already









Is there a way to get AA to turn off on the debug LED indicator?


----------



## derickwm

1.5 will last you a very long time









I'm mailing it right after I take this damn final. Along with the 4th monitor and my 3930k


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> so uhhhhh hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im plannin on getting the rampage IV formula to match the 3930k ill be getting soon with some gskill ripjaw Z ddr 1600 4 x 8GB (good match? or should i go for dominator/vengeance??)
> 
> the mobo, proc, and memory in my sig is the new stuff.. everything else was from my old main after the mobo died a few days ago
> 
> anyone see a problem in the combination of components??
> 
> as for the memory... should i go for more memory slower speed or less memory faster speed? difference is 4x4gb ddr3 2133 vs 4x8gb ddr3 1600... believe both were gskill ripjaw z's


any help please??

also would it be plausible for me to get the extreme over the formula? i only have the tx850 which only have 8-pin... i found an adaptor for the 4-pin and i dont think i need the 6pin since im not using 4 cards...

would that work??? if it works, i could get it instead of the formula


----------



## Canis-X

I wouldn't think that you would see any benefit going with the Extreme as you are not running Tri/Quad SLi or CrossFire (that is unless you are planning on going that route with this configuration) I would stick with the Formula.

I'm not sure what to tell you concerning the RAM as I don't have my rig up and running yet, but I have seen several people raving about the Samsung low profile 30nm sticks, so if money is a concern whatsoever, you may want to consider them to get you a cheap 16GB solution for now.


----------



## MacG32

This is the RAM I just purchased yesterday and it can easily overclock to 2600MHz 10-12-12-31 1.65V stable.


----------



## MacG32

The OP is being investigated for the error showing right now, so please be patient. The OP is not lost, it's all still there.









Edit: Not fixed, but the OP is displaying normally now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> This is the RAM I just purchased yesterday and it can easily overclock to 2600MHz 10-12-12-31 1.65V stable.


Also need to be lucky to able to have a cpu that can push those speeds, a cherry IMC. I wish you luck!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> I'm seeing a temperature difference of 12 - 14 degrees between two of the cores under load. Now I know there can be a reasonable difference between them but what I have here seems over excessive don't you think?
> I have read somewhere that the XSPC Raystorms arn't too great on these processors because the surface is slightly bowed or something. .


Ok, so I was seeing the same issue with a Raystorm. So I got the bright idea to get an Apogee HD because Martin's Labs review said it had an idiot proof mount system (read: even pressure). I still see the same issue as you, although not as extreme. First three cores are 65/63/65 on stress testing, next three are 72/78/71. I'm beginning to think the CPU core sensors on the SB-E aren't perfect.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Also need to be lucky to able to have a cpu that can push those speeds, a cherry IMC. I wish you luck!


Thank you very much, but I'll only be running those sticks at 2400MHz 24/7. I'll attempt to OC them to see what they can do though.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Thank you very much, but I'll only be running those sticks at 2400MHz 24/7. I'll attempt to OC them to see what they can do though.


Did I read somewhere that those use the samsung 30nm ICs ?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, so I was seeing the same issue with a Raystorm. So I got the bright idea to get an Apogee HD because Martin's Labs review said it had an idiot proof mount system (read: even pressure). I still see the same issue as you, although not as extreme. First three cores are 65/63/65 on stress testing, next three are 72/78/71. I'm beginning to think the CPU core sensors on the SB-E aren't perfect.


Your processor and/or the waterblock probably need lapped to be perfectly flat. I lapped my 980X right out of the box...lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Did I read somewhere that those use the samsung 30nm ICs ?


I have no idea, but I've been reading around about Team Group's memory and you get all the same benefits of the most expensive brands, a lifetime warranty, and they overclock like beasts.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Your processor and/or the waterblock probably need lapped to be perfectly flat. I lapped my 980X right out of the box...lol
> I have no idea, but I've been reading around about Team Group's memory and you get all the same benefits of the most expensive brands, a lifetime warranty, and they overclock like beasts.


Yeah, I may need to lap the CPU, it's performed the same with two different blocks.

Oh, and check post #12 here. Knew I wasn't crazy.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, so I was seeing the same issue with a Raystorm. So I got the bright idea to get an Apogee HD because Martin's Labs review said it had an idiot proof mount system (read: even pressure). I still see the same issue as you, although not as extreme. First three cores are 65/63/65 on stress testing, next three are 72/78/71. I'm beginning to think the CPU core sensors on the SB-E aren't perfect.


Hopefully going to remount tomorrow so we'll see if that makes a difference. Not going to lap just yet.

As you say though it could just be the sensors as it does only seem to be one core that is considerably out. I think I ruled out the possibility of it being a software issue as well as i used three different ones.


----------



## iandroo888

Ouch those team xtreme ones are expensive

Samsung over the gskill or corsairs?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yeah, I may need to lap the CPU, it's performed the same with two different blocks.
> Oh, and check post #12 here. Knew I wasn't crazy.


I guess I should have read a little more about the Samsungs...lol At least Team Group tested the ones I've purchased for consistency at 2400MHz and given me a lifetime warranty.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> Ouch those team xtreme ones are expensive
> Samsung over the gskill or corsairs?


Getting the Samsungs and some memory heatsinks would be cheaper than G. Skills and Corsairs. So that leaves it up to what you're willing to do.









Edit: Google's price comparison for the Samsungs.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I guess I should have read a little more about the Samsungs...lol At least Team Group tested the ones I've purchased for consistency at 2400MHz and given me a lifetime warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the Samsungs and some memory heatsinks would be cheaper than G. Skills and Corsairs. So that leaves it up to what you're willing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Google's price comparison for the Samsungs.


Samsungs are lifetime warrantied as well. Also, you don't need heatsinks on them since they barely change temps, and frankly it would be difficult given they are half the size that mem heatsinks are designed to fit. That said there's a plus to getting memory that has a profile to run at your target speed unlike the Samsungs which will require you to fiddle to get them to your target speed. The Samsungs however will run 2400mhz with much less volts than any 60nm dram though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Did I read somewhere that those use the samsung 30nm ICs ?


If you look at the Team's pic, you can see they are 60nm pcbs.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Samsungs are lifetime warrantied as well. Also, you don't need heatsinks on them since they barely change temps, and frankly it would be difficult given they are half the size that mem heatsinks are designed to fit. That said there's a plus to getting memory that has a profile to run at your target speed unlike the Samsungs which will require you to fiddle to get them to your target speed. The Samsungs however will run 2400mhz with much less volts than any 60nm dram though.
> If you look at the Team's pic, you can see they are 60nm pcbs.


I stand corrected and thank you for the useful information.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I stand corrected and thank you for the useful information.












I had to go did this out of the xtremesys thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Nub*
> I have been playing around with this memory a little more. Im unable to boot with c8 at 1866 or above using 16gb, but so far they will do 1600mhz 8-8-8 at 1.35v, stock voltage, 1866 9-9-9, 2000 9-9-9 1.4v, 2133 10-10-10 1.38v, and *2400 11-11-11 1.53v*. Have been using mostly HyperPI to test.


It's really crazy, these sticks.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go did this out of the xtremesys thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC Nub*
> I have been playing around with this memory a little more. Im unable to boot with c8 at 1866 or above using 16gb, but so far they will do 1600mhz 8-8-8 at 1.35v, stock voltage, 1866 9-9-9, 2000 9-9-9 1.4v, 2133 10-10-10 1.38v, and *2400 11-11-11 1.53v*. Have been using mostly HyperPI to test.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really crazy, these sticks.
Click to expand...

Thanks again.







Check out these comments on the OCs they're getting.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Is there a way to get AA to turn off on the debug LED indicator?


?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 1.5 will last you a very long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mailing it right after I take this damn final. Along with the 4th monitor and my 3930k


Yeah, I'd rather not.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Samsungs are lifetime warrantied as well. Also, you don't need heatsinks on them since they barely change temps, and frankly it would be difficult given they are half the size that mem heatsinks are designed to fit. That said there's a plus to getting memory that has a profile to run at your target speed unlike the Samsungs which will require you to fiddle to get them to your target speed. The Samsungs however will run 2400mhz with much less volts than any 60nm dram though.
> If you look at the Team's pic, you can see they are 60nm pcbs.


the link for the samsung ones are all ddr3 1600... would those be able to hold up against the 3930k?

so if i understand you correctly, the samsungs can run at lower voltages than the per se gskill or corsairs i was talking about at a lower price... and if needed for speed, i can oc them to the stated higher speeds of the gskill/corsair (example: ddr3 2133) at a lower voltage of what those two companies can produce stock?

also lookin at the link for the stated Samsung Extreme Low Voltage 30nm memory... its 24 bux for 1 stick of 4gb.. but its 103 for 2 sticks of 4gb... so do i just buy the separate sticks for the amount of dimm slots i have?

as for the heatsinks, im just lookin on newegg.. dont see much of a selection... do i need to get heatsinks cuz you said they dont change much in temps.. and size difference...

and i want the extreme cuz it looks better ;_; for some reason the two dimm slots of each side seems a little off for me xD i had a evga 780i sli ftw.. was designed for tri-sli.. never used it lol... so not using quad sli/xfire on this wouldnt mean much diff for me xD


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> ?


Not sure - mine says 26 though, maybe because ACPI on for you. Or your computer is an alcoholic.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> the link for the samsung ones are all ddr3 1600... would those be able to hold up against the 3930k?
> so if i understand you correctly, the samsungs can run at lower voltages than the per se gskill or corsairs i was talking about at a lower price... and if needed for speed, i can oc them to the stated higher speeds of the gskill/corsair (example: ddr3 2133) at a lower voltage of what those two companies can produce stock?
> also lookin at the link for the stated Samsung Extreme Low Voltage 30nm memory... its 24 bux for 1 stick of 4gb.. but its 103 for 2 sticks of 4gb... so do i just buy the separate sticks for the amount of dimm slots i have?
> as for the heatsinks, im just lookin on newegg.. dont see much of a selection... do i need to get heatsinks cuz you said they dont change much in temps.. and size difference...
> 
> and i want the extreme cuz it looks better ;_; for some reason the two dimm slots of each side seems a little off for me xD i had a evga 780i sli ftw.. was designed for tri-sli.. never used it lol... so not using quad sli/xfire on this wouldnt mean much diff for me xD


Because of the strap, I'm running mine at 2333mhz at 11/11/11/28 1T @ 1.52v. I can probably go lower on voltage, just never bothered. Samsungs get mildly warm, never hot to the touch. It's completely different from 60nm mem ics that can get painful to the touch. The math would say get single sticks, though you should know Amazon limits purchase to 4 sticks.

What do you mean by hold up vs the 3930k? I suggest searching this forum on the samsung 30nm, so you can learn more about them.


----------



## iandroo888

well iunoe i havent had any of the new gen i5/i7 processors before... and considering its a six core current gen processor.. iunoe how oc'ing is nowadays... even asus made their bios mouse friendly x_X thats why i had asked about how these memory held up against the 3930k.. ive never oc'ed memory so drastic from 1600 to like yours for example 2333.. thats crazy..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094

are these the same ones?? newegg has em and doesnt have a quantity of 4 limit. same price as amazon..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Not sure - mine says 26 though, maybe because ACPI on for you. Or your computer is an alcoholic.


You might be right...it might just be complaining that it's water in the loop instead of vodka.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, I got the hardware swapped out last night, WB's on the motherboard and all the wiring rerouted properly for the new motherboard layout. Tonight we fill the loops and begin the madness!!









Wait for it.... _Sorry for the poor quality of the pic, took it with my phone._


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> well iunoe i havent had any of the new gen i5/i7 processors before... and considering its a six core current gen processor.. iunoe how oc'ing is nowadays... even asus made their bios mouse friendly x_X thats why i had asked about how these memory held up against the 3930k.. ive never oc'ed memory so drastic from 1600 to like yours for example 2333.. thats crazy..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094
> are these the same ones?? newegg has em and doesnt have a quantity of 4 limit. same price as amazon..


I think you missed where this ram is on the 30nm process. It's half the size, and twice as good.. hehe I added that last part. Imo, it's one of the best available at any price, and for the price it is the best bar none. There is better ram, but you're going to really pay for it.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds


----------



## Jokah

Oh dear!!! I'm such an idiot sometimes.

Just remounted my CPU and began some stress testing. My temps instantly went through the roof







.

After a couple of minutes head scratching I realised it would probably help if I plugged my radiator fans back in









Right. Now that's sorted its time to see if it has made a difference to my core temp disparity.


----------



## mybadomen

*Just popping in to give an update of my whole CPU mess.
*
Went out and bought a new 3930k (Wanted my 3960x back but realistically the 3930 is the same CPU -3 cache)
Installed it in my Rampage Formula IV and everything booted right up and everything is back to running great.

RMA'd the Rampage Extreme because my new CPU was going no were near that board. (New one should arrive in roughly a week and that's when i will switch the CPU back over.) And finally put the Rampage Formula back up for sale.

I examined the 3960x after taking it out of the bad Extreme boards and the bottom of the chip i can see its burnt kinda looks almost like a stain around some of the pin pads on the chip. So diffidently something in that Extreme board burned my CPU up. (Just installing windows)

So basically i am back up and running.It cost me a fortune total to have it running but i guess that's just things we have to deal with. I really cant complain because this setup is going in a Sponsored build and they are Sponsoring allot for it so that kinda makes up for what i lost anyway.

I still love the board so i am not switching boards as any company you could get a bad board from. Although it would have been nice of Asus to at least take some of the responsibility in the matter.

But is all over with and i am back up and running just at a mild 4.5Ghz 1.37v with the ram for now at 2133 @ 9.11.10.27 1T 1.55v

Thanks guys that helped me through the whole problem.

And special thanks to *MacG32* for all the great advice and help you gave me while this was going on.

Take Care

*MybadOmen*


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, I got the hardware swapped out last night, WB's on the motherboard and all the wiring rerouted properly for the new motherboard layout. Tonight we fill the loops and begin the madness!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it.... _Sorry for the poor quality of the pic, took it with my phone._


Looking good.







Is it filled and good to go now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Oh dear!!! I'm such an idiot sometimes.
> Just remounted my CPU and began some stress testing. My temps instantly went through the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> After a couple of minutes head scratching I realised it would probably help if I plugged my radiator fans back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Now that's sorted its time to see if it has made a difference to my core temp disparity.


Everything working good again or better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Just popping in to give an update of my whole CPU mess.
> *
> Went out and bought a new 3930k (Wanted my 3960x back but realistically the 3930 is the same CPU -3 cache)
> Installed it in my Rampage Formula IV and everything booted right up and everything is back to running great.
> RMA'd the Rampage Extreme because my new CPU was going no were near that board. (New one should arrive in roughly a week and that's when i will switch the CPU back over.) And finally put the Rampage Formula back up for sale.
> I examined the 3960x after taking it out of the bad Extreme boards and the bottom of the chip i can see its burnt kinda looks almost like a stain around some of the pin pads on the chip. So diffidently something in that Extreme board burned my CPU up. (Just installing windows)
> So basically i am back up and running.It cost me a fortune total to have it running but i guess that's just things we have to deal with. I really cant complain because this setup is going in a Sponsored build and they are Sponsoring allot for it so that kinda makes up for what i lost anyway.
> I still love the board so i am not switching boards as any company you could get a bad board from. Although it would have been nice of Asus to at least take some of the responsibility in the matter.
> But is all over with and i am back up and running just at a mild 4.5Ghz 1.37v with the ram for now at 2133 @ 9.11.10.27 1T 1.55v
> Thanks guys that helped me through the whole problem.
> And special thanks to *MacG32* for all the great advice and help you gave me while this was going on.
> Take Care
> *MybadOmen*


I'm glad to see you up and running again.


----------



## Jokah

No improvement really.

I noticed when i removed the block that the paste hadn't spread properly over one side of the cpu. I get the feeling that when I am fitting the block that i may be pushing it down at an angle initially and pushing the paste out in one direction. I'm going to remove and inspect one more time tomorrow and then leave it at that.

I've screwed up my graphics driver at the mo as well. Crashed while benching and now my core is some how stuck at 1335mhz at stock voltage. I can't even get into windows. I know how to sort it but Im done for tonight. Can't be bothered now.

Hopefully a more productive day tomorrow.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Just popping in to give an update of my whole CPU mess.
> *
> Went out and bought a new 3930k (Wanted my 3960x back but realistically the 3930 is the same CPU -3 cache)
> Installed it in my Rampage Formula IV and everything booted right up and everything is back to running great.
> RMA'd the Rampage Extreme because my new CPU was going no were near that board. (New one should arrive in roughly a week and that's when i will switch the CPU back over.) And finally put the Rampage Formula back up for sale.
> I examined the 3960x after taking it out of the bad Extreme boards and the bottom of the chip i can see its burnt kinda looks almost like a stain around some of the pin pads on the chip. So diffidently something in that Extreme board burned my CPU up. (Just installing windows)
> So basically i am back up and running.It cost me a fortune total to have it running but i guess that's just things we have to deal with. I really cant complain because this setup is going in a Sponsored build and they are Sponsoring allot for it so that kinda makes up for what i lost anyway.
> I still love the board so i am not switching boards as any company you could get a bad board from. Although it would have been nice of Asus to at least take some of the responsibility in the matter.
> But is all over with and i am back up and running just at a mild 4.5Ghz 1.37v with the ram for now at 2133 @ 9.11.10.27 1T 1.55v
> Thanks guys that helped me through the whole problem.
> And special thanks to *MacG32* for all the great advice and help you gave me while this was going on.
> Take Care
> *MybadOmen*


Glad you are back up and running... not sure if I missed it at some point but did you get that performance plan from intel to take care of that 3960x?


----------



## ugotd8

^^^ Pretty much the same results after switching blocks myself. Maybe it's time for some indigo extreme for me.

Any watercoolers here have a water temp sensor hooked up to the R4E ? If so which one.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> No improvement really.
> I noticed when i removed the block that the paste hadn't spread properly over one side of the cpu. I get the feeling that when I am fitting the block that i may be pushing it down at an angle initially and pushing the paste out in one direction. I'm going to remove and inspect one more time tomorrow and then leave it at that.
> I've screwed up my graphics driver at the mo as well. Crashed while benching and now my core is some how stuck at 1335mhz at stock voltage. I can't even get into windows. I know how to sort it but Im done for tonight. Can't be bothered now.
> Hopefully a more productive day tomorrow.


Here's what I do to spread the thermal paste. I put a small amount of Tim on. I take a credit card and spread it all over. I then take the opposite edge of the card and lightly scrape across the whole top until it's completely thinned out. I've also put some Tim on and used a plastic bag around my finger to spread it all out evenly as well. Hope these might help.









I run Driver Sweeper in Safe Mode, after uninstalling a problem driver, reinstall it, then run Registry Repair Wizard to make sure there's nothing wrong in there afterwards.









Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> ^^^ Pretty much the same results after switching blocks myself. Maybe it's time for some indigo extreme for me.
> Any watercoolers here have a water temp sensor hooked up to the R4E ? If so which one.


The one for $12.99 here looks decent.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The one for $12.99 here looks decent.


I was just looking at that. The Phobya pass-thru one. I was wondering if anyone has successfully used one of this type water sensor on the R4E. I suppose you'd just connect the 2pin connector to one of the 3 OPT_TEMP mobo headers.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Snip


Not really a fan of spreading after watching this video.






I need to see if I've made the same mistake twice before I make any decisions though. Does anyone know which way the cores are aligned/arranged in the 3930K?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I was just looking at that. The Phobya pass-thru one. I was wondering if anyone has successfully used one of this type water sensor on the R4E. I suppose you'd just connect the 2pin connector to one of the 3 OPT_TEMP mobo headers.


Seems really easy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Does anyone know which way the cores are aligned/arranged in the 3930K?


Same as this layout.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Seems really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as this layout.


I'd seen that before, thanks for posting it. I've been considering a triple-line approach to TIM application. If we could only figure out the orientation of the cores and the L3 cache to the little dot on the IHS.


----------



## ugotd8

Also, you might want to have a quick scan of this thread. I've been wondering about this for months.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I'd seen that before, thanks for posting it. I've been considering a triple-line approach to TIM application. If we could only figure out the orientation of the cores and the L3 cache to the little dot on the IHS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Also, you might want to have a quick scan of this thread. I've been wondering about this for months.


If you look at the back of the CPU, you see that it sits in the center. I'd say the only way to get more even temps would be to lap it. The top of it is rounded out, as are all Intel processors.










If you want to know the truest temp, then you could get one of these and check all around the edges.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Not really a fan of spreading after watching this video.


After reading this way back when, I logically decided the best approach was to spread the Tim myself, as in the last picture on the next page. Works perfectly and no guessing.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Pulled the trigger on an open box formula from newegg , replacing the p9x79 pro I got at microcenter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on an open box formula from newegg , replacing the p9x79 pro I got at microcenter
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I bet you're one happy camper right about now...lol


----------



## Nastrodamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I bet you're one happy camper right about now...lol


yep, now all that is left is deciding between the white 600t and the 650d


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> yep, now all that is left is deciding between the white 600t and the 650d


I'd personally go with the 650D, if you're planning to water cool, because of the mounting options for radiators on the inside top of it.


----------



## deafboy

So Gen3 is selected in the BIOS but when I open up GPU-Z it shows my 670 using PCI-E 2.0 .... thoughts? Something else I need to change in the BIOS somewhere? Not that it's needed but yeah.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So Gen3 is selected in the BIOS but when I open up GPU-Z it shows my 670 using PCI-E 2.0 .... thoughts? Something else I need to change in the BIOS somewhere? Not that it's needed but yeah.


Click the ? next to the box that shows PCI-E in GPU-Z.


----------



## deafboy

Aside from making me feel like I am in the 70s...what does that do? lol


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Aside from making me feel like I am in the 70s...what does that do? lol


Did it work? It puts a 3D load on your card, so it'll switch power profiles and kick in to 3.0 mode, more or less.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Did it work? It puts a 3D load on your card, so it'll switch power profiles and kick in to 3.0 mode, more or less.


Nope stayed in 2.0


----------



## JMCB

So is this still the 'end-all be-all' single CPU board for X79? I'm thinking about downgrading to X77 but I think if I sold stuff used I wouldn't be ahead much money.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nope stayed in 2.0


Since you're using an Nvidia card, you have to do a registry hack to get PCIe 3.0 to work.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1607292&mpage=1&print=true


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nope stayed in 2.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Since you're using an Nvidia card, you have to do a registry hack to get PCIe 3.0 to work.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1607292&mpage=1&print=true


That's right. I forgot about that.


----------



## deafboy

Interesting...lol. Thanks guys +rep


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> So is this still the 'end-all be-all' single CPU board for X79? I'm thinking about downgrading to X77 but I think if I sold stuff used I wouldn't be ahead much money.


Downgrade? Get a 3820.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> After reading this way back when, I logically decided the best approach was to spread the Tim myself, as in the last picture on the next page. Works perfectly and no guessing.


I did the same this time when installing my 3930k i spread it myself vs the recommended x method. It just gave me a better pice of mind knowing all the cores had Tim on them. Also anyone see the new Pads from ekwb for the 2011 socket? I ordered one for my next build to try it out.

Heres a link : http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-am3-fm1-1.html



Seems very interesting.


----------



## tsm106

That's Indigo Xtreme, it's not a pad but a liquid alloy and it's not made by ek btw. It's more or less a material that fuses the block to the IHS. I'd read the manual a few times if I were you, do it on a level surface, make sure you have everything right before trying. It's real easy to mess up and it's too expensive per mistake. Why do ek call it a pad lol?


----------



## Vistaking

Yeah looking at the manual it goes on top of the metal cover . I personally would stick to the Gelid Extreme Paste.


----------



## Canis-X

Finally got it up and running!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!! CPU-Z submitted for membership, per the form link!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2397096


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Finally got it up and running!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!! CPU-Z submitted for membership, per the form link!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2397096


Nice, let the fun begin.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's Indigo Xtreme, it's not a pad but a liquid alloy and it's not made by ek btw. It's more or less a material that fuses the block to the IHS. I'd read the manual a few times if I were you, do it on a level surface, make sure you have everything right before trying. It's real easy to mess up and it's too expensive per mistake. Why do ek call it a pad lol?


I'm 2 seconds from ordering IE for my 3930K. The reflow process is pretty scary tho. It seems to have been proven that this is the best TIM by far, but has it been proven that this will eliminate the need for lapping ?

Some of us here have been fighting the disparity in core temps and I've gone so far as to use two different blocks with multiple mounts.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I'm 2 seconds from ordering IE for my 3930K. The reflow process is pretty scary tho. It seems to have been proven that this is the best TIM by far, but has it been proven that this will eliminate the need for lapping ?
> Some of us here have been fighting the disparity in core temps and I've gone so far as to use two different blocks with multiple mounts.


Yea, it is the best once you've hit that wall and are clawing for the last few degrees of cooling. I use it on each of my rigs, but only once I've gotten the loop finalized. I've got a 2011 kit here waiting for me to get off my rear.

What I would do in preparation, is count how many turns of the mounting screw to to get a good mount on your block. You in essence have to recreate the good mount but it's really hard since the ETI is lopsided during first application before it reflows. When you know how many turns you need to hit, you're half way to a great reflow. Good luck.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, it is the best once you've hit that wall and are clawing for the last few degrees of cooling. I use it on each of my rigs, but only once I've gotten the loop finalized. I've got a 2011 kit here waiting for me to get off my rear.
> What I would do in preparation, is count how many turns of the mounting screw to to get a good mount on your block. You in essence have to recreate the good mount but it's really hard since the ETI is lopsided during first application before it reflows. When you know how many turns you need to hit, you're half way to a great reflow. Good luck.


Thanks, that is good advice. I recently got an Apogee HD, which according to this is idiot proof regarding mounting pressure or number of turns of the screws. Do you think I'll be able to just mount the block with full pressure and the reflow will occur, or will I need to back it off a 1/4 turn or some such then reflow and then re-tighten the screws.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Thanks, that is good advice. I recently got an Apogee HD, which according to this is idiot proof regarding mounting pressure or number of turns of the screws. Do you think I'll be able to just mount the block with full pressure and the reflow will occur, or will I need to back it off a 1/4 turn or some such then reflow and then re-tighten the screws.


My work blocks the link you provided so I couldn't check it out, but anyway... I also have the Apogee HD and I'm extreeeemely happy with it.
There was one turndown, however. I needed the screws of the H100 I had before, to make the waterblock fit the CPU as it should be. The stock screws on the Apogee HD didn't fit the backplate that comes with LGA 2011 at all.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> My work blocks the link you provided so I couldn't check it out, but anyway... I also have the Apogee HD and I'm extreeeemely happy with it.
> There was one turndown, however. I needed the screws of the H100 I had before, to make the waterblock fit the CPU as it should be. The stock screws on the Apogee HD didn't fit the backplate that comes with LGA 2011 at all.


That's correct, they must be changed. In the kit I just got from performancePCs there were LGA2011 screws included. The block was shipped with the 1366/1155 screws installed. I had to remove the clip holding the stock screws in place, insert the LGA2011 screws and then the clips. FWIW, there was a bag of 4 screws labeled "LGA2011".


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Do you think I'll be able to just mount the block with full pressure and the reflow will occur, or will I need to back it off a 1/4 turn or some such then reflow and then re-tighten the screws.


You can't re-tighten, you might break the fusing of the alloy. Once you get the block mounted and reflowed, that is it. No second chances.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nope stayed in 2.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Since you're using an Nvidia card, you have to do a registry hack to get PCIe 3.0 to work.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1607292&mpage=1&print=true


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> That's right. I forgot about that.


I just had to add my two cents after running some benches to test the lane theory that some ppl/guy have thrown out there and somehow it's become legend.

The difference in lane bandwidth has meant literally ZERO in my benches. The differences between Gen2 and Gen3 are sooo small that they fall under variance. I'm talking .6 fps difference in a 218fps score in the Heaven 3.0 thread run. And to top it off, Heaven 3.0 in eyefinity is .7 fps difference.

Gen 2



Gen 3


----------



## deafboy

Agreed...that's why I said "Not that it's needed but yeah."

Just nice to have it enabled though.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Agreed...that's why I said "Not that it's needed but yeah."
> Just nice to have it enabled though.


Aye, but it wasn't directed at you in particular. I just had to run the benches, it's actually been on my list of things to do lol. That urban legend that's been floating around, stories of stupendous gain from Gen3, zomg! It's so unreal.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You can't re-tighten, you might break the fusing of the alloy. Once you get the block mounted and reflowed, that is it. No second chances.
> I just had to add my two cents after running some benches to test the lane theory that some ppl/guy have thrown out there and somehow it's become legend.
> The difference in lane bandwidth has meant literally ZERO in my benches. The differences between Gen2 and Gen3 are sooo small that they fall under variance. I'm talking .6 fps difference in a 218fps score in the Heaven 3.0 thread run. And to top it off, Heaven 3.0 in eyefinity is .7 fps difference.
> Gen 2
> 
> Gen 3


i thought PCIE 3.0 needed an IB (or IBE in this case) chip to actually achieve PCIE 3.0. did i miss something?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Aye, but it wasn't directed at you in particular. I just had to run the benches, it's actually been on my list of things to do lol. That urban legend that's been floating around, stories of stupendous gain from Gen3, zomg! It's so unreal.


Oh I know, just thought I would say that regardless. I appreciate you running those benches









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i thought PCIE 3.0 needed an IB (or IBE in this case) chip to actually achieve PCIE 3.0. did i miss something?


SB-E can do it as well


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i thought PCIE 3.0 needed an IB (or IBE in this case) chip to actually achieve PCIE 3.0. did i miss something?


----------



## MacG32

I should have my build completed by this Tuesday evening.









I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of OCing this board can do.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I gained 300 points in 3dmark11 and 1000 points in Vantage using pci-e 3.0 vs 2.0. Heaven had a nice little boost aswell. This was on a GTX680.

Maybe a 7970 doesn't benefit from pci-e 3.0, but a gtx670 and 680 does. Does that mean you have go out and buy a 3.0 compatible mobo and cpu just to get 3.0 going, no. The added boost is small indeed.


----------



## JMCB

Any of the latest bios updates add anything to overclocking? Anyone get better results with newer bios, or should I just stick with what I have (one of the first bios updates)?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Any of the latest bios updates add anything to overclocking? Anyone get better results with newer bios, or should I just stick with what I have (one of the first bios updates)?


Since your board has two BIOSes, flash the newest one to the other chip. Run the same settings and see if it's stable. _/shrug_


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Any of the latest bios updates add anything to overclocking? Anyone get better results with newer bios, or should I just stick with what I have (one of the first bios updates)?


That a good question. Seems like every single changelog for this BIOS claims better stability and better memory compatibility. I've had real good luck with 1202 and 1305.

Keep in mind, you don't have to flash your current BIOS and can switch back it it whenever you like. There is a button on the mobo to switch, or you can force boot from BIOS one or two via an option in the BIOS page Tools->BIOS Flashback->Forced BIOS1 (or 2) Boot.

I've been doing the leapfrog on BIOS updates, just updating the oldest of the two as I go.


----------



## iandroo888

woo its here !



the memory i had ordered with it











such a beautiful board.....



mounted in the case... so it CAN fit in my case







yay *celebrates* now awaiting for cpu to be shipped to me


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> woo its here !
> 
> the memory i had ordered with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a beautiful board.....
> 
> mounted in the case... so it CAN fit in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay *celebrates* now awaiting for cpu to be shipped to me


Awesome looking good. These boards are sex on a stick.

At the risk of the conversation devolving into the heat dissapation properties of ink, wanna know a trick to add some bling to those otherwise dull samsung dimms ?

Take a black magic marker (or sharpie and run it along the top edge of the dimm where it's white. In other words murder it, instant cool for free.









J/K but not really, I did it to mine. I was actually able to go from TRFC 147 to TRFC 128 with this trick.


----------



## iandroo888

O_O


----------



## PlUmPaSsChIcKeN

Hey guys, I just finished installing everything on this new machine and everything is working great.

Had some trouble at first, but after about a week of work I finally have it all installed.

Anyway, although this board and my i7 3820 seem to be running great, my board is showing an error code AA. I have tried googling it, but have yet to find any solid answer. Nothing seems to be wrong, I have gamed for a few hours with no issue... Any thoughts?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlUmPaSsChIcKeN*
> 
> Hey guys, I just finished installing everything on this new machine and everything is working great.
> Had some trouble at first, but after about a week of work I finally have it all installed.
> Anyway, although this board and my i7 3820 seem to be running great, my board is showing an error code AA. I have tried googling it, but have yet to find any solid answer. Nothing seems to be wrong, I have gamed for a few hours with no issue... Any thoughts?


AA = All Awesome

AKA, that's the normal post code for a running system.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> woo its here !
> the memory i had ordered with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a beautiful board.....
> mounted in the case... so it CAN fit in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay *celebrates* now awaiting for cpu to be shipped to me


Looks great! I'm excited for you!! Can't wait to see the complete build!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlUmPaSsChIcKeN*
> 
> Anyway, although this board and my i7 3820 seem to be running great, my board is showing an error code AA. I have tried googling it, but have yet to find any solid answer. Nothing seems to be wrong, I have gamed for a few hours with no issue... Any thoughts?


It's normal. My RIVE and WS boards displayed the same debug code.

Same question asked on ROG forums, mod said that means the system is functioning correctly.


----------



## Psychonaut

I have the motherboard, but it's still in the box, not being used at the moment. Am I still able to sign up?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> woo its here !
> the memory i had ordered with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a beautiful board.....
> mounted in the case... so it CAN fit in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay *celebrates* now awaiting for cpu to be shipped to me


Looking good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychonaut*
> 
> I have the motherboard, but it's still in the box, not being used at the moment. Am I still able to sign up?


You would need a valid and current CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## deafboy

Eeps...not sure if I ever added a validation in this thread.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Eeps...not sure if I ever added a validation in this thread.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


It's self-sign-up in the OP.


----------



## deafboy

Dur...LOL

Done


----------



## seraphicsoul

Bit the bullet, bought the rig AND MY SHINY NEW EXTREME and thought this was the place to brag about it!

Pics are here if any care to peruse.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraphicsoul*
> 
> Bit the bullet, bought the rig AND MY SHINY NEW EXTREME and thought this was the place to brag about it!
> Pics are here if any care to peruse.


This is the owners club. If you'd go to the top right of this page, click Rigbuilder, and add your rig, then we could all see what you have built.







Welcome seraphicsoul.


----------



## seraphicsoul

Neat! Placed the rig in my signature. Nothing special I'm sure, but it's my baby


----------



## deafboy

Nice rig...welcome!


----------



## 1010001011001

Will running my 3820 at 3.8ghz with a voltage of 1.280 with temps reaching 38 to 40c at idle decrease the life of my cpu? I cant enable the thing that makes the cpu down-clock automatically when not under load because when it is it makes programs in windows become unresponsive for no reason. Sorry for the silly questions but i'm new with intel and don't know alot


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010001011001*
> 
> Will running my 3820 at 3.8ghz with a voltage of 1.280 with temps reaching 38 to 40c at idle decrease the life of my cpu? I cant enable the thing that makes the cpu down-clock automatically when not under load because when it is it makes programs in windows become unresponsive for no reason. Sorry for the silly questions but i'm new with intel and don't know alot


Should last over 10 years at this clock and temp. Hopefully 10 years is enough time to have this chip?

No need to worry, chip will last a long time!


----------



## 1010001011001

Also at the moment im running my memory (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) at 1600 and it is stable when i run intel burn test on high at about 1.56v. Would it be safe to run it at 1866 if i can get it stable under 1.65v?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

1.65v is fine for ram on SB-E.

I use 1.7v 24/7 on mine.


----------



## driftingforlife

I tried 4.8ghz useing 1.48v last night for 20 mins for some vantage runs, now I get a blue screen with my normal OC of 4.6ghz at 1.380v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I tried 4.8ghz useing 1.48v last night for 20 mins for some vantage runs, now I get a blue screen with my normal OC of 4.6ghz at 1.380v


Your chip has a break in period of a couple weeks, then you'll need more vcore for the same OC. But it should be ok now. I've seen this alot with SB-E.


----------



## driftingforlife

Yea, it runs at 4.5ghz on the same volts fine so will leave it there.


----------



## freitz

Is there a good thread or website for 3820 overclocking on this board?


----------



## deafboy

Not 3820 specific...but yeah

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/0_100


----------



## Nemesis158

Got my rig put together, think it looks great. there wasnt enough room between my graphics card and the NH-D14 but i think it looks kind of interesting in this setup

















also ordered 16GB of those samsung 30NM DIMMs


----------



## tsm106

^^Bigarse honking cooler! I've been able to keep a friends 3820 at 4.87ghz under 80/82c maxed out with the same SE Noctua. The FP 14 is making some bearing noise though, downer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010001011001*
> 
> Will running my 3820 at 3.8ghz with a voltage of 1.280 with temps reaching 38 to 40c at idle decrease the life of my cpu? I cant enable the thing that makes the cpu down-clock automatically when not under load because when it is it makes programs in windows become unresponsive for no reason. Sorry for the silly questions but i'm new with intel and don't know alot


You can run 4.3ghz at 1.23v easy.

This is what I and others been able to do. You should read the link below too, and read along as people learned the ins and outs of this cool chip.

4.3 = 1.22v
4.6 = 1.3v
4.75=1.345v
4.87=1.4v
5.0=1.45v
5.1=1.51v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Is there a good thread or website for 3820 overclocking on this board?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/0_40


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Got my rig put together, think it looks great. there wasnt enough room between my graphics card and the NH-D14 but i think it looks kind of interesting in this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip image of video card in 3rd PIC slot*
> 
> also ordered 16GB of those samsung 30NM DIMMs


Cool, that's where I have my single video card as well. The further away from the socket area, the better off I think they both are (CPU & GPU).


----------



## ugotd8

Got a little annoyed with this board tonight. I nearly lost a fingerprint touching the plate that covers the FETs underneath the mosfets. I started a thread over at the ROG forums. In any case, I attached a temp probe to the center of the backplate that covers those FETs and then to OPT3. Below is a screenshot while prime95 is running.



62C is hot no ?


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, I threw VRAM heatsinks on that thing. Like 8 of them or so.


----------



## driftingforlife

Back at 4.6 GHZ useing 1.4v. A jump from 1.38v. Hottest core was at 56c.


----------



## drkCrix

Does anyone know which EK-FC Bridge will work with the Rampage IV Extreme with a 2 card sli/x-fire?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## stren

Anybody selling a full cover block for the R4E or board + block? I might be in the market for a 2nd...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Does anyone know which EK-FC Bridge will work with the Rampage IV Extreme with a 2 card sli/x-fire?
> Thanks,
> Chris


Since all of the slots are spaced the same, both will work. With parallel, the water goes in all blocks, then out all blocks at the same time. With serial, the water goes in and out of one block, then in and out of the next block.

I couldn't find dual connector examples, so here's triple.

















EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel or EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial


----------



## freitz

Is it normal for the computer to shut down when chaning the CPU Level up option from auto to disable in the bios?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Is it normal for the computer to shut down when chaning the CPU Level up option from auto to disable in the bios?


Mine does


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Mine does


Same.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Same.


Same.

I think this setting is the one that controls that behavior:

*Clockgen Full Reset*: Re-initializes the on-board clock generator when bus frequencies or multipliers are changed. A setting of Enabled is recommended for all normal syste use. Disable only to experiment with memory stability when making changes to BCLK.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Same.
> I think this setting is the one that controls that behavior:
> *Clockgen Full Reset*: Re-initializes the on-board clock generator when bus frequencies or multipliers are changed. A setting of Enabled is recommended for all normal syste use. Disable only to experiment with memory stability when making changes to BCLK.


exactly, but some changes require a full reset even if that's disabled


----------



## 1010001011001

Same here
I was a little worried when it happened to me too but it's all good. Mine shuts down twice. I'll change the cpu setting then it shuts down, powers up, shuts down again and then it boots.


----------



## mybadomen

*Hiya guys just received my Second Asus Rampage Extreme today* . I also got a new 3930k as i just couldn't afford a second 3960x. But after reading my comment left on newegg and the comments after mine i am scared to death to put my new CPU in this board.

Please read these comments and let me know your Opinion. Lost my 3960x installing windows in the Extreme.I also talked with another person on Facebook who lost a 3930k just setting up his Extreme plus now these new posts?

Is there a big problem with these boards? I have not had 1 issue with the Rampage Formula?

I really cant go through losing another CPU right now so please let me hear your opinions.

*Here is the new Review :*

Paul
6/11/2012 4:51:54 PM
Tech Level: High
Ownership: 1 week to 1 month

1 out of 5 eggsHuge Mistake Do Not Buy

Pros: Looks pretty, matches my Black Widow themed game room

Cons: Ordered 2 of these boards for a myself and my wife along with two 3930k's. One board had bent pins out of the box and the other board fried both CPU's. I contacted ASUS about the bent pin issue and they told me i had to take it up with newegg. in the meantime i completed the one build just to have it fry the cpu halfway through the windows installation. Contacted ASUS again and was told that it was a faulty CPU to replace the chip, well lucky me, i have another chip waiting for the second build. I replace the cpu and 30 minutes later another fried the chip. Now im stuck with 2 thousand dollars worth of junk and ASUS refuses to except any form of responsibility saying both chips are faulty and its impossible its the board. Never again will i ever purchase anything ASUS they can not be trusted and they do not stand by their products or their faithful customers. Every single other piece of hardware involved in this build checks out and is working flawless in another temp build.

Other Thoughts: I have 20 years experience in custom computer building and hold a electrical and computer engineering degree so i am not some punk newb kid off the streets. People would respect ASUS more if ASUS just came out and admitted they were having issues with board and fixed them. This board needs to be pulled off the market ASAP, i dont even know how they get out of quality control.

*Here is my review :*

Pros: Was told it was a great board.I was running the Rampage Formula IV with my 3960 and it was a great board! Decided to upgrade .Huge mistake!

Cons: Board lasted roughly 1 hour and took my $1,000.00 CPU down with it! I imagine RMA of the board will be no problem ,but allot of good that will do now that i have no 3960x that took forever to save for!Oh yeah This Happened at Stock settings while still setting up windows.

Asus if you see this are you going to do anything about it?

Other Thoughts: Bought the Rampage Formula and a 3960x and was running great.Absolutely loved it .The board was great and the CPU was a monster. Decided the 3960x deserved to be in the Rampage Extreme so i bought it. Removed chip from perfect running Rampage Formula Board installed it into the Extreme. Got windows installed no issues and drivers.Everything seemed great.Till i went in the bios to set my ram to 2133 9.11.10.27 which is what the ram is specced to run and was running in the formula board.Hit F10 Pc shut down but it didn't seem normal the way it shut down this time. Anyway no Post tried everything. Finally put the CPU back in my Formula setup and same thing No post just loops and gives a code 10. So my little upgrade cost me everything i had literally and now there is now way i could ever afford another 3960x. Very upset at the moment but hoping Asus or Newegg or someone takes responsibility for the board frying my CPU.I now own close to a 1,000.00 in Rampage boards and no CPU to run.

*And of Course Asus Reply blaming everyone but themselves:*

Manufacturer Response:

Dear Valued Customer,

We apologize for the issues you had with the motherboard.

It is highly unlikely that the CPU was damaged from using this motherboard. Please try replacing the CPU since it also did not work on your Forumla board. If you believe the problem was the motherboard you may return it to us for RMA.

The Rampage IV Extreme and Rampage IV Formula both qualify for Asus Premium Service--our fast cross-shipping service that minimize downtime on your part.

Regards,
Benson
Asus Customer Loyalty

But beside the Point i really love the board and just hope i dont have a bad one.It almost seems like a gamble of getting a good board with some bugs or a bad one that kills your CPU. Now i know i am not Alone in this situation with the brand new boards eating CPU's i dont see what their issue is with replacing mine.

Either way Asus customer service is what it is but i do love the Rampage boards so i wil be running this Extreme and praying it don't cook my CPU Again.

*Here is my new Rampage Extreme which just arrived at my door.*







*And my new 3930k (With the dead 3960x sitting in the box)*


*
Wish me Luck !*

By the way the 3930k has been running Great in my Rampage Formula board just like my 3960x was so you can see why i am paranoid almost $1,000 in rampage Boards and roughly $1600. for a 3930k. Lol kills me thinking bout it.

Also if everything does work out . I will be re posting the Rampage Formula IV X79 board back up for sale on OCN Marketplace.

Take Care all and wish me the best on this board.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## driftingforlife

Good luck man.


----------



## Nemesis158

i would suggest taking a hi-rez picture of the cpu socket then looking it over to confirm if there are no bent pins. i didnt have any issues with my board. and afaik this isnt the only board to have this issue. i think people have gotten boards with bent pins since the LGA socket first came out.....


----------



## Canis-X

*knocks on wood* I'm almost scared to say the following...

I have not had any issues with my RIVE or my 3930k, but if I do.....I purchased the Intel overclocking thingamajig and I know all of the ASUS customer care folks by name so I should be alright?









Good Luck / Break a leg....whatever it takes, but have a successful build this time!!!!


----------



## mybadomen

Was a double post and cant delete it so just making it shorter


----------



## iandroo888

dang u guys are scaring me... and my processor isnt even here yet


----------



## Canis-X

Why the double post MybadOmen?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I haven't had any issues from my RIVEs except those caused by me (accidentally ripping off one of the pcie slots). Sucks to hear about it guys. Remember, the power is in ur hands. You paid for it with a credit card. Dispute payment for defective product.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Got my open box rampage formula from newegg, was basically brand new wanting for fed ex to deliver my processor in the morning sinc ei cant go pick it up....


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hiya guys just received my Second Asus Rampage Extreme today.


Good luck.


----------



## UNOE

Little preplexed how this raystorm is suppost to fit do I have to remove the Asus backplate ?

When using 8pin CPU power for normal overclocks should I use 4pin too ? (I have waterblocks on the Mosfet and I'm sticking heatsink and fan on the back of the board as well. I want 4.8ghz or higher)


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Little preplexed how this raystorm is suppost to fit do I have to remove the Asus backplate ?
> When using 8pin CPU power for normal overclocks should I use 4pin too ? (I have waterblocks on the Mosfet and I'm sticking heatsink and fan on the back of the board as well. I want 4.8ghz or higher)


If you have the proper raystorm kit it will have come with some longer studs that screw directly into the stock LGA2011 backplate. You do not need to remove anything.

EDIT: the studs are roughly the same length, but they do NOT have the attached thumbscrew.

FWIW, I'm at 4.8 - 4.9 (which I would call slightly above "normal") without using the 4pin connector. Others may have a different experience.


----------



## UNOE

I have the 2011 backplate but don't see what your taking about.

So I should try without the 4 pin first ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have the 2011 backplate but don't see what your taking about.
> So I should try without the 4 pin first ?


http://www.xs-pc.com/2011/11/lga2011-fixing-set-for-rasa-and-raystorm/

He means this:


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have the 2011 backplate but don't see what your taking about.
> So I should try without the 4 pin first ?


You should have these parts. The studs screw into the stock backplate that is already on your board.

Yes, without the 4pin.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You should have these parts. The studs screw into the stock backplate that is already on your board.
> Yes, without the 4pin.


Shoulda woulda... hehe. If you bought it post Dec 11, and don;t have the 2011 screw kit, call up yer retailer and ask for a set of screws that you should have had in your package. XSPC will have sent them some for the ppl who didn't get them.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Shoulda woulda... hehe. If you bought it post Dec 11, and don;t have the 2011 screw kit, call up yer retailer and ask for a set of screws that you should have had in your package. XSPC will have sent them some for the ppl who didn't get them.


Exactly... I had to spend another $10 'cause I fell for the okey-dokey.


----------



## UNOE

I have time next two days all my rigs are apart. I'm ready to build right now this is not good news I bought it in January too.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Exactly... I had to spend another $10 'cause I fell for the okey-dokey.


FYI, you can get longer M4 screws and go through the back of the 2011 backplate. I had to do that with my Raystorm since I didn't want shell out $10 for the "upgrade kit".


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> FYI, you can get longer M4 screws and go through the back of the 2011 backplate. I had to do that with my Raystorm since I didn't want shell out $10 for the "upgrade kit".


Thanks, I didn't think of that at the time tho.

I've already removed the raystorm, it didn't work well for me on the 3930k. Actually still searching for a flat block that will make good contact and get my temps in line. I have three cores that never go over 62-63 and three that hit 72-76C. It's driving me nuts.









Considering one of these....


----------



## UNOE

I'm looking it over it looks like it will fit with no retention bracket but I don't think I want to do that going through the backplate might be the best option for me.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

2011 doesn't have a backplate, but a frontplate


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 2011 doesn't have a backplate, but a frontplate


Exactly. UNOE, the screws go in the holes on the front that are circled in green.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Exactly. UNOE, the screws go in the holes on the front that are circled in green.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 2011 doesn't have a backplate, but a frontplate


RIVE has an optional mount iirc, if you wanted to go with a traditional backplate but you have to take socket apart and for most people I doubt it's worth it. Just get the damn screw kit and be done.


----------



## Vistaking

The backplate that comes with the RIVE board is for 1366 socket. So you could use 1366 heatsink fans .


----------



## UNOE

Thanks everyone I Went to home depot looked for screws long enough no dice. I purchased the screw kit. I have no rig for a few days







oh well. As for the 1366 backplate attached to the socket retention I tried it. The only thing that would work now is no socket retention and no socket retention backplate. But I don't want to do that so I have the 2011 retention backplate back on and awaiting the screw kit.


----------



## Nemesis158

i seem to be having an odd ram issue. Ive got my 12GB triple channel Corsair XMS3 in here until i get my 30nm samsung kits. ive got them in channels 2,3 and 4. Aida64 is detecting all 6 Sticks and CPU-Z Reports that the controller is running in triple channel, but CPU-Z and windows are only reporting 8GB of Ram Total









At first i thought it was because i didn't have them paired right, but they are now and its still doing it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Thanks everyone I Went to home depot looked for screws long enough no dice. I purchased the screw kit. I have no rig for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well. As for the 1366 backplate attached to the socket retention I tried it. The only thing that would work now is no socket retention and no socket retention backplate. But I don't want to do that so I have the 2011 retention backplate back on and awaiting the screw kit.


I have the XSPC Rasa (exactly the same fitting kit) and here's what I did:

I used the 1366 back plate and the original screws that came with the block. All you have to do is remove the adjustable collars and use just the screws with the springs. 2-3 small washers help with a bit of tension. I have mounted once with just the washers that came with the block and I now have it mounted with three on each corner. I have seen no difference in temps so judging by my results alone you should be fine with just one washer on each corner.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i seem to be having an odd ram issue. Ive got my 12GB triple channel Corsair XMS3 in here until i get my 30nm samsung kits. ive got them in channels 2,3 and 4. Aida64 is detecting all 6 Sticks and CPU-Z Reports that the controller is running in triple channel, but CPU-Z and windows are only reporting 8GB of Ram Total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first i thought it was because i didn't have them paired right, but they are now and its still doing it.
> Any ideas?


For triple channel you need the RAM in the four slots nearest the CPU and the two furthest away. Like this:



Its all in the manual.


----------



## Nemesis158

ill try that next time i shut it off. i was just wondering because this is the way i put it in there originally and it still showed 12GB to start.


----------



## iandroo888

got my processor, installed it... booted it up...

first time... nothing came on screen.. turned it off...
2nd time... ROG logo came up... but for some reason... the screen switches between logo and a black screen with blinking cursor a few times.... then it asked me to press f1 to go into bios...

after playing around with bios a little... saved and restarted... does that screen switching between logo and black screen with cursor a few times (is this normal??) tries booting into windows but it like BSODs very quickly and restarts...

2nd time around.. it asked me if id like to do a startup repair or start normally...

i figured the drive was from a different computer so im currently doing a repair... iunoe if it would help

*edit*

"Windows cannot repair this computer automatically..."

doh?

only thing i have attached is keyboard, mouse, ssd... and the usual on the mobo


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> got my processor, installed it... booted it up...
> first time... nothing came on screen.. turned it off...
> 2nd time... ROG logo came up... but for some reason... the screen switches between logo and a black screen with blinking cursor a few times.... then it asked me to press f1 to go into bios...
> after playing around with bios a little... saved and restarted... does that screen switching between logo and black screen with cursor a few times (is this normal??) tries booting into windows but it like BSODs very quickly and restarts...
> 2nd time around.. it asked me if id like to do a startup repair or start normally...
> i figured the drive was from a different computer so im currently doing a repair... iunoe if it would help
> *edit*
> "Windows cannot repair this computer automatically..."
> doh?
> only thing i have attached is keyboard, mouse, ssd... and the usual on the mobo


Which SATA port is your SSD connected to? Also, try going back into the BIOS and load optimized defaults. You can go back in and change whatever settings you need.


----------



## iandroo888

tried optimized defaults

uh,, its the Intel x79 Serial ATA 6.0 Gb/s connector... should be SATA6G_1 (the "top" one)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> tried optimized defaults
> uh,, its the Intel x79 Serial ATA 6.0 Gb/s connector... should be SATA6G_1 (the "top" one)


Plug it into the sata 2 port.


----------



## Nemesis158

also make sure that AHCI is enabled for your sata controller. gets me every time


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> For triple channel you need the RAM in the four slots nearest the CPU and the two furthest away. Like this:
> 
> Its all in the manual.


so uhh, i guess this board just hates my ram.
Windows still reports 8GB.
AIDA64 still detects all sticks but also shows only 8GB physical ram, triple channel
CPUZ Says 10GB In QUAD CHANNEL








what is this i dont even........


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> also make sure that AHCI is enabled for your sata controller. gets me every time


i actually checked that already.. they are all on achi mode

omg so someone told me due to the x79 using different drivers, and previous board was consumer drivers... it probably doesnt work in ACHI.. i switched it to IDE, im in windows now.. WOOT


----------



## joaobezerranetojbn

Hi guys, i'm looking to buy a asus xonar st, but i'm not sure if it works in rampage iv extreme, if it works can you say what slot i have to use.

Thanks.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joaobezerranetojbn*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm looking to buy a asus xonar st, but i'm not sure if it works in rampage iv extreme, if it works can you say what slot i have to use.
> Thanks.


Edit...nm


----------



## joaobezerranetojbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Edit...nm


Didn't understood.


----------



## deafboy

I originally said it would be fine but that was before I looked at the ST....

I don't see how it would work since the RIVE doesn't have straight up PCI slots...wouldn't fit in a PCIe slot so that just wouldn't work.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the double post MybadOmen?


Lol no idea ? Just noticed that myself. I will delete one now.

Guys just to be clear i love the RoG Boards i just think i was one of the few maby hundred out of thousands of boards sold that got a bad one. My Rampage Formula IV runs like a champ so just bad luck was all. Oh and about the bent pins . No there was none on the board I checked right away .And also the CPU don't work in either board but my 3930 works perfect in the Formula. Cant wait to try the new board but my Bench isnt here and as you can see i am all set to go but want to test the board before putting any blocks on it:



Cant wait to get it all up and running.


----------



## iandroo888

DANG anything extra i can use on my RIVE? XD been wanting to try water cooling

anyways...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> DANG anything extra i can use on my RIVE? XD been wanting to try water cooling


I'd say this for your MB and one of these for the rest.









Edit: I even found the last one of these for your graphics card.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I'd say this for your MB and one of these for the rest.


Pretty much what I'm running...lol.


----------



## iandroo888

aw was hoping someone had something extra that they'd donate ;_; lol poor after upgrading to this mobo, processor, and memory


----------



## Nastrodamous

I have never seen a bios with so many options.......


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> I have never seen a bios with so many options.......


Have a look in the DIMM setting, you head will spin


----------



## MacG32

For those of you that haven't signed up in the first post, please do. Thank you.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I'd say this for your MB and one of these for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I even found the last one of these for your graphics card.


I have a hard time buying xspc parts for a $400+ mobo. Seems it's worth the extra $30 for the koolance or EK


----------



## Canis-X

I put XSPC blocks on my GTX590's and they have been working quite well....can't see them on the cards though.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I have a hard time buying xspc parts for a $400+ mobo. Seems it's worth the extra $30 for the koolance or EK


That's like saying I have a hard time using a Danger Den case. Seems worth the extra money for a Mountain Mods case. To each their own.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> That's like saying I have a hard time using a Danger Den case. Seems worth the extra money for a Mountain Mods case. To each their own.


Except MM cases are cheaper







XSPC is great bang for the buck, but there's just something lacking, at least with all of the XSPC parts that I have. I suppose my view of them is tainted due to the poor quality bay res and flaking rx360.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> That's like saying I have a hard time using a Danger Den case. Seems worth the extra money for a Mountain Mods case. To each their own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Except MM cases are cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC is great bang for the buck, but there's just something lacking, at least with all of the XSPC parts that I have. I suppose my view of them is tainted due to the poor quality bay res and flaking rx360.


Hehe, DD FTW.

And guess who will have a new Bitspower waterblock in his grubby little hands today ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> And guess who will have a new Bitspower waterblock in his grubby little hands today ?


Is there much data on the BP block? You were asking about bow right? The HF is an ideal mate for 2011 due to its more gradual bow and with the #6 jet plate its at the very top for temps and flow. All blocks have a bow btw. There is no flat block, since that would leave a crevice in the middle of the block when mounted.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Is there much data on the BP block? You were asking about bow right? The HF is an ideal mate for 2011 due to its more gradual bow and with the #6 jet plate its at the very top for temps and flow. All blocks have a bow btw. There is no flat block, since that would leave a crevice in the middle of the block when mounted.


Yes, that was me asking about the bow in the liquid cooling section. I can't find any data on the block yet except for the installation manual and a short video review from dazmode. Missing Martin's labs reviews pretty hard right now.

I was about to get an HF, but then this came out. It looks so very much like an HF, but without the crappy EK karma.









Hoping it will solve my crazy temp issue where three cores run 5-15C hotter than the other three. I'm amassing quiet the WB collection at home. Gonna have three paperweights, Apogee XT, Raystorm and Apogee HD.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Hehe, DD FTW.
> And guess who will have a new Bitspower waterblock in his grubby little hands today ?


My ex roommate is actually doing a build with that same case. I'll link him ur log.


----------



## iandroo888

anyone know whats the best way to use TIM on the 3930k?

seems like core 1, 4, 5 are hotter than 0, 2, and 3

wish i had some shinetsu to replace on the h50 though







using ic diamond instead


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I have a hard time buying xspc parts for a $400+ mobo. Seems it's worth the extra $30 for the koolance or EK


I would have probably agreed before I went for the XSPC parts compared to Koolance lately... I don't even count EK because their new blocks just look terrible to me, haha. But the finish and quality of Koolance has really dropped lately. I also feel that if I hadn't lived down the street from Koolances headquarters my customer service experience would have varied greatly. haha.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I would have probably agreed before I went for the XSPC parts compared to Koolance lately... I don't even count EK because their new blocks just look terrible to me, haha. But the finish and quality of Koolance has really dropped lately. I also feel that if I hadn't lived down the street from Koolances headquarters my customer service experience would have varied greatly. haha.


Seconded. I love most XSPC gear. Just don't like the acrylic bay res' but their new res are nice. Top end cpu block for under 50 bucks, hold the phone, impossible!


----------



## iandroo888

dang... all ive done was change cpu voltage to offset, set multiplier to 43... im getting like mid 40s idle.. and hitting mid 70s to 80 during load...

corsair h50 push/pull yate-loons.... ;_;

so many options in bios now... im getting confused ! ;_;


----------



## deafboy

Well an H50 is just terrible for a 3930k for one... but 40 idle isn't unheard of or that uncommon.


----------



## iandroo888

yah i figured the h50 would be a little lacking for the 3930k.... >_> h100 time? ;_; cant afford


----------



## ugotd8

Any of you want to take a stab at this puzzle, feel free...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> anyone know whats the best way to use TIM on the 3930k?
> seems like core 1, 4, 5 are hotter than 0, 2, and 3
> wish i had some shinetsu to replace on the h50 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using ic diamond instead


Here's mine at idle:



..and at load (Hyper Pi 2M):


----------



## iandroo888

whats safe max temp for the 3930k??

also, after trying to oc today... starting to have problems now.. things not working smoothly... sometimes some programs freezes or takes a while to respond...


----------



## TonyGrunt

New firmware 1404 is out.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

I'm completely new to the R4E (had the R3E before). Just had one question, is it normal for the post screen (rampage logo) to flash up twice? I've updated to the latest 1404 BIOS, same thing.


----------



## driftingforlife

Yea it is normal.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Yea it is normal.


Thanks, I feel better now







...I also noticed its rather slow to post, slower that R3E; once it gets past post though, bam! it's done! I heard you can disable things like bt and unused satas to make it faster, but I'd rather just leave it on.


----------



## driftingforlife

Yea it does take an age to post. I disabled the full screen logo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> New firmware 1404 is out.


What are the changes.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Yea it does take an age to post. I disabled the full screen logo.
> What are the changes.


Yea it's crappy res, I'm might disable it too. As for 1404 changes, I couldn't find any info either...I think it might be too soon.

On another note, do these temps look normal for a 3930K at stock speed...this is after 5mins of Prime95:



My cooler is an old Noctua NH-UP12 SE2.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Can someone please give me a detailed check list of all the water cooling pieces needed to connect the EK motherboard water blocks and CPU water block.

I'm running 1/2 ID x 3/4 OD tubing throughout, and that section is all I need to finish off the loop so I can leak test my rig. To be honest, I'm tired of waiting for Monsoon's 90 degree fittings to hit store shelves. I have their black chrome compression fittings, and will probably go with matte black angles. If anything, I just want this rig done and running ASAP. I would assume Bitspower is the way to go, but if anyone has a better solution, I'm all ears. Also feel free to PM me and/or include pictures of your install if need be.

...Remember, I need a detailed list of what I need to get, because I'll be ordering this stuff today or this weekend.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Can someone please give me a detailed check list of all the water cooling pieces needed to connect the EK motherboard water blocks and CPU water block.
> I'm running 1/2 ID x 3/4 OD tubing throughout, and that section is all I need to finish off the loop so I can leak test my rig. To be honest, I'm tired of waiting for Monsoon's 90 degree fittings to hit store shelves. I have their black chrome compression fittings, and will probably go with matte black angles. If anything, I just want this rig done and running ASAP. I would assume Bitspower is the way to go, but if anyone has a better solution, I'm all ears. Also feel free to PM me and/or include pictures of your install if need be.
> ...Remember, I need a detailed list of what I need to get, because I'll be ordering this stuff today or this weekend.


It rather depends on which waterblock you are using. If your CPU waterblock height is much higher you will need a G1/4 spacer. I'm using the Apogee HD waterblock along with the EK mosfet block and simply have 2 90 degree barb fittings and a very short piece of tubing connecting them.


----------



## ugotd8

For all you RAID lovers, in case you missed it...









There is a thread on the ROG forums where people are modding the BIOS to add the latest intel RST firmware 3.1.0.2012.


----------



## zoson

Hey guys,
I've got a rampage iv gene on the way to go with a 3930k. I'm planning on water cooling it eventually, but for now I need a good heatsink that's *no taller than 155mm*. Preferably it would use 120mm fans, as I have a few GT AP-15's sitting here. I got an Origen AE S16V, and it's 175mm in height. I'm assuming 10mm lost due to mb tray standoffs, another 5mm lost to panel thickness, and another 5mm for the socket height.

I'm considering the GeminII S524 simply because I *know* it will fit *and* clear the memory I'm using. However. I also know that the tower coolers perform significantly better than the GeminII style heatsinks. The problem is I don't know which ones are 'too wide' and will interfere with the flanking ram sockets on the R4 series.

I'm using Mushkin Redline Ridgeback, so I need about 47mm clearance for my ram.

Anyway, are there any tower style heatsinks narrow enough to not cause issues with the memory layout of the R4 series when fans are attached to both sides? If so... Are any of those under 155mm in height?

I'm not interested in an AIO watercooling solution, I actually *want* a heatsink. I'll custom loop it later.

Thanks in advance for the suggestions!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> It rather depends on which waterblock you are using. If your CPU waterblock height is much higher you will need a G1/4 spacer. I'm using the Apogee HD waterblock along with the EK mosfet block and simply have 2 90 degree barb fittings and a very short piece of tubing connecting them.


Both my mobo and CPU blocks are the clear acrylic EK blocks. And like you said, there's the uneven height difference between the two. I just want to make sure I'm buying the correct fittings, that's all.


----------



## mybadomen

Got my new board as you guys know and its up and running 100% and i love it as much as the Rampage Formula IV x79 . I a quick Validation so i can finally join the Club with my Extreme. Here is a shot of it so far. I should have my new Bench and other fittings sometime this weak so i can get the motherboard block on also. I want to wait 1 weak anyway before removing anything from the motherboard .Just in Case. So Great boards as i said before i just happen to get a bad one and Lost a fortune because of it.

*Here's my new Rampage Extreme as she sits right now: (Please don't mind the Mess its just basically in a test case to make sure its working ok so i threw it together rather quick.)*





*And just a first small overclock till i get my better cooling hooked up:*



I did have a question also . How can i change voltage manually like i did on the rampage formula? What i mean is whether in offset or Manual VCore i cant set say 1.37v manually? Its almost like both are offset voltage settings. So until i find out for sure i have been leaving voltage as it is and adjusting it through the software. (Usually needs to be lowered. It set my VCore at 1.47v just fpr a little under 1.47Ghz?) Runs primes stable at around 1.43 or maby a little lower.

This is the only thing that really annoys me at the moment but besides that i love the board. Can someone please tell me how to change it so i can manually set the voltage through the bios?

Oh yeah also having the same issue i had with the other Extreme . every time i install windows on my raid 0 Vertex 3's i have to keep the windows disk in the drive to boot? This only happens with the Extreme not the Formula. Anyone else have the same issue? I used windows 7 service Pack 1 disk and a USB Floppy with the raid drivers to install windows. Or perhaps there's an easy fix to get it to boot from the SSD's again? Funny part is for a while it was booting form the SSD's for a while without the disk in the drive but after a few reboots and installed drivers i had to put the windows disk back in. I knew this well because i had to do the same with the last extreme i had.

*Any help appreciated and hope you guys like the board so Far.*

*MybadOmen*

EDIT: Also anyone tried the 1404 bios? should i go for it?


----------



## iandroo888

hey how do u guys put new TIM on the 3930k's?? dot method? single line?


----------



## deafboy

I always just do a dot


----------



## driftingforlife

I did a X.


----------



## iandroo888

dot/rice/pea - 1
single line - 1
X - 1

lol


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> dot/rice/pea - 1
> single line - 1
> X - 1
> lol


All of the above Lol but i am about to try EK's TIM Indigo Xtreme - Intel 2011.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-am3-fm1-1.html

By the way any news on the new bios? 1404 or whatever it is . I really would like to know .

Thanks


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> All of the above Lol but i am about to try EK's TIM Indigo Xtreme - Intel 2011.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-am3-fm1-1.html
> By the way any news on the new bios? 1404 or whatever it is . I really would like to know .
> Thanks


Let us know how it goes with the Indigo Extreme. I have some sitting on my desk waiting for me to get the courage to install it. 

New BIOS 1404 release notes just says _"improve system stability"_


----------



## MykaAurora

Hi, I'm new to this forum.

May i know why my temperature reading from AI-Suite is @ 26c while reading from other ( core temp, HW monitor ) shows around 37c? Currently ambient @ 26c+- ( Air conditioned )



Which one is correct?

And @ 4.5Ghz / 1.28vcore, what is the suitable temp? @ 37c +- ambient temp.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Let us know how it goes with the Indigo Extreme. I have some sitting on my desk waiting for me to get the courage to install it.
> New BIOS 1404 release notes just says _"improve system stability"_


Lol same here .Looks like a pain in the butt so currently running MX4 for now. I believe this time i may have used the X pattern. But i do it all different ways. Never seemed to have an issue with any of the methods .

Oh i went to the new Bios 1404 . I didn't have time to read about it yet but no bugs or anything.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this forum.
> May i know why my temperature reading from AI-Suite is @ 26c while reading from other ( core temp, HW monitor ) shows around 37c? Currently ambient @ 26c+- ( Air conditioned )
> 
> Which one is correct?
> And @ 4.5Ghz / 1.28vcore, what is the suitable temp? @ 37c +- ambient temp.


The one shown in AI Suite is the CPU *socket* *temperature*. There is also a temperature in HW monitor called CPU. But the temperatures you are showing in the picture from HWMonitr are the *CPU cores* *temperature.*


----------



## iandroo888

weird... computer acting weird today... so i decided to redo the thermal paste on the CPU today.. so took apart the computer...

now if i open like d3... the graphics get all jumpy.. and like stuff flickers up ... worked fine before... try reseating the gfx card .. even tried in different slot...

dont have any other games installed... tried watching a video and its fine...


----------



## MykaAurora

Here is the pics for HW monitor. Which one?

Cpu socket temp eh, no wonder. Thx for the info dude.

Btw, any idea whats the normal temp for 4.5G @ 1.28Vcore @ 37c Ambient?

Thanks.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

The core temps are what you should be concerned with


----------



## drkCrix

Quick question regarding the fan headers on the Rampage IV, Can I run 3 Corsair AF120 performance fans from the header? or will the current draw be to great.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Quick question regarding the fan headers on the Rampage IV, Can I run 3 Corsair AF120 performance fans from the header? or will the current draw be to great.
> Thank you,
> Chris


4watts....you should be fine. haha


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya Guys i just tried the Modded 1404 Bios for the RIVE what is the Modded part even do? I still have to load the Raid drivers through USB. Wasnt the point of the Mod to make it so you didnt have to ? or was there another purpose for it?

Also still haveing trouble trying to figure out how to manually set my Vcore voltage?

On the Rampage Formula IV i could just change the vcore when in manual mode to say 1.4v or whatever i wanted.

On the Rampage Extreme IV it seems Offset and Manual are both some sort of offset voltages? Am i missing a setting to change this so i can set my voltage Manually? At the Moment i set it to manual vcore and dont touch it ,set my multiplier,ram ,dram voltage,timings and fsb. and then have to go into the software to lower the voltage.

What am i missing? there must be a difference i am missing between the 2 boards with the vcore? I basically just want to be able to enter 1.37 volts etc Manually through the bios.

any help appreciated.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> All of the above Lol but i am about to try EK's TIM Indigo Xtreme - Intel 2011.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-am3-fm1-1.html
> By the way any news on the new bios? 1404 or whatever it is . I really would like to know .
> Thanks


dude, stop calling it ek's tim, that's so far from the truth.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hiya Guys i just tried the Modded 1404 Bios for the RIVE what is the Modded part even do? I still have to load the Raid drivers through USB. Wasnt the point of the Mod to make it so you didnt have to ? or was there another purpose for it?


The point of the modded BIOS was to incorporate the latest Intel RSTe which Asus has yet to update. You will still need the drivers when you install your OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Also still haveing trouble trying to figure out how to manually set my Vcore voltage? On the Rampage Formula IV i could just change the vcore when in manual mode to say 1.4v or whatever i wanted. On the Rampage Extreme IV it seems Offset and Manual are both some sort of offset voltages? Am i missing a setting to change this so i can set my voltage Manually? At the Moment i set it to manual vcore and dont touch it ,set my multiplier,ram ,dram voltage,timings and fsb. and then have to go into the software to lower the voltage. What am i missing? there must be a difference i am missing between the 2 boards with the vcore? I basically just want to be able to enter 1.37 volts etc Manually through the bios.
> any help appreciated.


I figured it would be the same. I had owned the RIVE before but never got around with overclocking.

It should look something like this:


----------



## deafboy

One of these days I really should switch to using offset voltage. lol.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The core temps are what you should be concerned with


alright, Thanks~


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The point of the modded BIOS was to incorporate the latest Intel RSTe which Asus has yet to update. You will still need the drivers when you install your OS.
> I figured it would be the same. I had owned the RIVE before but never got around with overclocking.
> It should look something like this:


Holy carp, that's a lotta volts on everything in that bios screen.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, I'm set now! I ran 2 dedicated 20A power lines into my office today, no more tripping the circuit breaker...LOL. The attic today was crazy hot, but I'm glad that I got it done. Now I can OC and not worry about killing the power to my son's room and my office. I AM BEAT!!! LOL


----------



## headoncollision

hello everyone, I just realized today that there is a rampage iv extreme owners club. and lots of replies and members!.

the other day I was installing fan controller and its thermal probes, and broke the top pcie q-slot clips that holds the graphic card in place, I could have sworn I unlocked it but obviously it wasn't unlocked all the way. am really upset, its no big deal and the graphic card is secured and everything but its such a great motherboard and I hate it when these thing happen, I wonder if there is a way to install a new clip instead


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> hello everyone, I just realized today that there is a rampage iv extreme owners club. and lots of replies and members!.
> the other day I was installing fan controller and its thermal probes, and broke the top pcie q-slot clips that holds the graphic card in place, I could have sworn I unlocked it but obviously it wasn't unlocked all the way. am really upset, its no big deal and the graphic card is secured and everything but its such a great motherboard and I hate it when these thing happen, I wonder if there is a way to install a new clip instead


Welcome headoncollision.







I bet if you contacted ASUS' customer service, they could send you another clip.

If you go to the top right of the page and click Rigbuilder, you'll be able to add your rig to your signature.









If you'd like to become an official member, you can download CPU-Z from the first post, get a validation, and sign up there.


----------



## MykaAurora

Owh, we need to validate first to become a member?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Owh, we need to validate first to become a member?


A CPU-Z Validation, yes.







Check the first post's members list. Everyone's CPU-Z Validations are listed there.


----------



## headoncollision

thank you for the info, I have cpu-z installed I will take a pic of it but where should I send it ?


----------



## MykaAurora

Alright, then I just post here, on the latest page; or I need to submit somewhere specific?


----------



## headoncollision

I think I figured out how it works now, I will validate and you will check from the validation database, regarding the clip I have contacted asus but they havn`t been very helpful about it, they keep saying I should contact the seller


----------



## driftingforlife

You use the PLEASE SIGN UP HERE on the first page.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> A CPU-Z Validation, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the first post's members list. Everyone's CPU-Z Validations are listed there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> You use the PLEASE SIGN UP HERE on the first page.


Got it, Thanks.

Submitted, my humble setup.


----------



## zoson

Those of you that are air cooling, can you please let me know what heatsink you're using and if it easily clears the ram sockets on both sides?


----------



## headoncollision

am using Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 with low profile corsair vengeance low profile rams, you can change the rams only if you remove the fans off the heatsink, with the low profile version I have plenty of clearance space and no problem fitting the cooler.


----------



## headoncollision

please everyone excuse my ignorance regarding this forum, this is like my fifth post here, so I really don`t know much about overclock.net, I just wanted to join the club and become a member


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> please everyone excuse my ignorance regarding this forum, this is like my fifth post here, so I really don`t know much about overclock.net, I just wanted to join the club and become a member


You're good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Those of you that are air cooling, can you please let me know what heatsink you're using and if it easily clears the ram sockets on both sides?


Depends on your RAM's heatsink height. I used RAM with small heatsinks and could fit any air cooler over them. Here's a list of air coolers and their performance. Since the LGA 2011 processors get extremely hot when overclocked, I would strongly suggest water cooling. A Corsair H100 would be the minimum I would recommend.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> am using Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 with low profile corsair vengeance low profile rams, you can change the rams only if you remove the fans off the heatsink, with the low profile version I have plenty of clearance space and no problem fitting the cooler.


How tall are vengeance low profile? 40mm like ripjawz and mushkin ridgeback?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Got it, Thanks.
> Submitted, my humble setup.


For some reason, your CPU-Z Validation was rejected. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2408873 Try downloading the newest version and validating again. You can PM me the accepted validation.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'm curious why CPU-Z only shows 4 dimms instead of 8, yet shows all gpus.


----------



## headoncollision

the exact height of vengeance low profile is approx 3.5cm I have the noctua fans installed exactly at the middle of the heatsink and there is like 1.5cm clearance


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> For some reason, your CPU-Z Validation was rejected. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2408873 Try downloading the newest version and validating again. You can PM me the accepted validation.


Pm Sent.

Thanks!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> How tall are vengeance low profile? 40mm like ripjawz and mushkin ridgeback?


They're more like the height of Mushkin Redlines.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm curious why CPU-Z only shows 4 dimms instead of 8, yet shows all gpus.


That is odd.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Pm Sent.
> Thanks!


Done. You're welcome.


----------



## MykaAurora

Anyone know if SB-E 3930k setup, well my set up to be precise, can boot mandriva 2011 / ubuntu 12.04?


----------



## ugotd8

A new waterblock, pump and res... Nice little saturday.









New block, Bitspower Summit EF:



New pump MCP35X2, so powerful it must be restrained...










Fan Xpert is actually pretty good for controlling this pump...


Bow to the awesomeness of my cell phone camera photography...


----------



## UNOE

Finally up and running did a quick 4.3ghz. Got motherboard blocks, raystorm, and indigo extreme. This will be fun week for me.

4.3ghz 1.36v Prime95 load temps 60c across all cores.

This was quick I think the voltage is way high for this CPU.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> They're more like the height of Mushkin Redlines.


Dang, back to the drawing board. I've already got some 40MM mushkin ridgeback redlines.








Right now I'm kinda looking at the GeminII S524 and deepcool ice edge 400xt... I've got a 130mm height limit to go with the tall ram


----------



## iandroo888

how do i change the speed on that pch fan? thats like the noisiest thing in my computer :|

also my computer been like freezing a lot.. no oc'ing.. ideas ? temps are in the 30s... with occassional once in a while hitting in the lower 40s.. wonder if vcore is dropping below stable voltages? im lookin at the sensor on ai suite II, jumping between like 0.808 - 0.856

in turbov evo, it says the cpu vccsa voltage is 1.23, cpu pll voltage is 1.8, vtt cpu voltage is 1.25

there is so many voltages to change compared to back in the 939 or 775 days


----------



## driftingforlife

^ go to moniter>fan control>PCH fan.


----------



## MacG32

I was able to get a 5.1GHz OC by only adjusting the LLC to Extreme and VCore.


----------



## iandroo888

monitor doesnt have fan control o.o


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> monitor doesnt have fan control o.o


???? i just restarted and took these.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> dude, stop calling it ek's tim, that's so far from the truth.


I dont know who makes it but the package is branded EK. And if i call it something else people might not know what i am talking about.

I called it as i saw it Right? *EK- TIM Indigo Xtreme*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I was able to get a 5.1GHz OC by only adjusting the LLC to Extreme and VCore.


Holy volts...lol.


----------



## UNOE

4.75ghz was a breeze. Only spent about a hour so far on the OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409393



Edit: working on 4.875ghz


----------



## black snow

NEED suggestion guys!

I have been trying to get much info from posts in this particular thread, I had my 3930K for more than a week and I still haven't decided which board, of the three Rampage, to get. I built a maximus setup with the i7-2700K last January and this time I am eyeing for this i7-3930K with of course, the Rampage.

My dillema is, should I go for the extreme,, the formula, or just the gene. just like the maximus setup, I am only eyeing for this build with 2x670 or 2x680, or will it give me really a big difference if I am doing 3 or 4? And also on OCing, am not planning doing really heavy overclocking, I have done Ocing on the maximus by just using the bios. But this time I am planning to go custom water for colling this particular set up. So for the size of memory, am already happy with 16GB and not planning to get bigger than that, unless what I am doing on my computer needs more of it.

For my needs, am actually using my computers mainly for gaming, and video and photoediting, and of course, just basic stuffs.

So, what would you suggest, go extreme, formula or gene? I do love the formula and gene having the Xfi, and not need more than that for now. Am I correct that the only benefit of having the extreme would just be the number of DIMM slots, the way you could do your overclocking, and not much difference even if compared with the gene?


----------



## headoncollision

if ur going to use single sli setup, two graphic cards. and not much of expansion cards that need high speed such as hybrid pcie ssd, and u don't own a full tower case then u can simply pick one of the two u mentioned, I personally use one graphic card setup and a sound card for now on the rampage extreme, but my sole purpose of purchasing the extreme motherboard is the flexibility when upgrading in the future, if ur budget allows and u have a case that support extended atx form factor, definitely go with the extreme, this thing is the overclocker and gamer dream by all means, the BIOS and software is so loaded with option to the point of scaring u and make u feel like u still have a lot to learn about computers.
u won't go wrong with any option their all great,
congrats on ur purchase in advanced


----------



## black snow

I am using a Haf X on the maximus gene set up and planning to use it on this one if I am going XL-ATX and just get the Haf XM, or the white 600T for the gene maximus.

And yes, am am also condidering the futre for this built.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## headoncollision

rampage iv formula can still support quad sli with the addition of on board x-fi, the iv extreme is made for more extreme oc and subzero oc, plus other additional options, after reading the specs ur best match is the formula, cuz its atx and has on board audio, I don't think u will be missing out on anything, but of course if u want to go with crazy tweaking crazy overclocking and can make use of the supplied oc key then go with the extreme, to be honest with u at the time of my purchase budget wasnt an issue and I wanted to go for high end, but it would have been much efficient if I went with the formula, it has other features that the extreme doenst seem to have such as asus freecrash. congrats again.


----------



## black snow

by the way, what RAM chips are you using, I am seeing many people using 2400 but not getting the speed, is 2133 much more advisable, Am eyeing the Ripjaws Z 4x4GB 2133 for this built. What do you think?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I dont know who makes it but the package is branded EK. And if i call it something else people might not know what i am talking about.
> I called it as i saw it Right? *EK- TIM Indigo Xtreme*


Google Indigo Xtreme. See at the bottom, it's a trademark of Enerdyne. You bought it and never thought to google it to confirm its a good product? Not trying to slight you but I didn't want others to think that it was a product born of EK's engineering brain trust, lol.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> by the way, what RAM chips are you using, I am seeing many people using 2400 but not getting the speed, is 2133 much more advisable, Am eyeing the Ripjaws Z 4x4GB 2133 for this built. What do you think?


That's what I am running...

not many people have 2400 because it's not really common, and only a handful of lower speed can be overclocked that high.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's what I am running...
> not many people have 2400 because it's not really common, and only a handful of lower speed can be overclocked that high.


Not to keep pushing these 30mn chips, but the Sammies can run 2400 with at very low volts.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Google Indigo Xtreme. You bought it and never thought to google it to confirm its a good product? Not trying to slight you but I didn't want others to think that it was a product born of EK's engineering brain trust,


EK braintrust ? Pffft...









Probably just a re-packaged this:


----------



## tsm106

^^Yeap, they literally just slapped and EK sticker on it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

you need more dimms. You're severely limiting ur system by only having 2


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> you need more dimms. You're severely limiting ur system by only having 2


It's running quad, just forgot to update the mem in the sig rig. Leftovers from me old p67 ws revo.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Not to keep pushing these 30mn chips, but the Sammies can run 2400 with at very low volts.


lol...yeah, those are one of the few handful that can.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> ???? i just restarted and took these.


oh i was talkin about in ai suite II... lol didnt know u were talkin about in BIOS...

ANYWAYSS...

anyone have ideas whats wrong with my comp? my graphics driver crashes and gets recovered once in a while... computer could be not doing anything, i go out for a few hours, come back, its frozen... installed the asus ai suite and the rog theme... turning off the slideshow and picking a wallpaper made it freeze....

ideas? >< ive done memtest and the ram are fine... video card was fine before this computer was built and worked fine for first day or two when it was built...

also i could be using it normally and the graphics gets all fked up ... ideas??



this is what happened when i was watching legend of korra.. paused it.. and was watching a youtube mv my friend sent me... all sorts of wt crap showed up.. more showed up the more i clicked on things...



but this is what shows up after i press ctrl + alt + del... the graphics is fine ??


----------



## mr. biggums

there we go all signed up, currently running 4.8 at 1.375V(offset). Next step play with memory and try and tighten timings








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409638


----------



## Idef1x

I just updated to BIOS 1404 on my R4F, and it seems the improved stability has helped me a lot. It now seems I am able to push 5 GHz.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> my graphics driver crashes and gets recovered once in a while... computer could be not doing anything, i go out for a few hours, come back, its frozen... installed the asus ai suite and the rog theme... turning off the slideshow and picking a wallpaper made it freeze....
> ideas? >< ive done memtest and the ram are fine... video card was fine before this computer was built and worked fine for first day or two when it was built...
> also i could be using it normally and the graphics gets all fked up ... ideas??
> this is what happened when i was watching legend of korra.. paused it.. and was watching a youtube mv my friend sent me... all sorts of wt crap showed up.. more showed up the more i clicked on things...
> but this is what shows up after i press ctrl + alt + del... the graphics is fine ??


You could try reseating your graphics card, uninstall your drivers, restart in safe mode, run Driver Sweeper, restart normally, and reinstall the current drivers. I hope that helps.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> there we go all signed up, currently running 4.8 at 1.375V(offset). Next step play with memory and try and tighten timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409638


Thank you and welcome!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idef1x*
> 
> I just updated to BIOS 1404 on my R4F, and it seems the improved stability has helped me a lot. It now seems I am able to push 5 GHz.


If you click on Rigbuilder on the top right of this page and add your rig, we'd all be able to see what you have for a system.







You could sign up in the first post as well.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idef1x*
> 
> I just updated to BIOS 1404 on my R4F, and it seems the improved stability has helped me a lot. It now seems I am able to push 5 GHz.


where is everyone getting the 1404 bios? i heard about it the other day but i checked the ROG site and its still only showing 1305.....


----------



## driftingforlife

Here.


----------



## Nemesis158

i hate my internet. it must have corrupted that the first time i downloaded it. seemed to flash just fine but when i turned it back on the board defaulted to the second bios.

edit: i thought it did, because all my settings got reset in the bios (fan control) but i guess thats just how these work


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i hate my internet. it must have corrupted that the first time i downloaded it. seemed to flash just fine but when i turned it back on the board defaulted to the second bios.
> edit: i thought it did, because all my settings got reset in the bios (fan control) but i guess thats just how these work


No surprise there. It's a major change to change any board's firmware. First thing I do after a flash is to load optimized defaults, reset, and then go directly into BIOS and check on the main page to make sure the BIOS version shown matches what I expect.

Speaking of BIOSes, I read on ROG that one of the issues 1404 fixes is the CPU PLL voltage problem after resume from sleep.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Google Indigo Xtreme. See at the bottom, it's a trademark of Enerdyne. You bought it and never thought to google it to confirm its a good product? Not trying to slight you but I didn't want others to think that it was a product born of EK's engineering brain trust, lol.


I didn't Buy anything and i know how good it is and how much of a pain it is to install. I am fully Sponsored by ekwb. You think many companies out there make their own products? It doesn't matted i was just stating i had and am going to use when the build goes together. Its good stuff and i could care less who makes it. But i also can promote it as EK as that's what it is labeled. And honestly does it really matter?

Here you go explains it all in Europe its sold under the EK name . But its made by a different company:

http://indigo-xtreme.com/


----------



## rwchui

My new Rampage IV Formula X79 rig!

i7 3930k at 4.6ghz with 1.31v with Antec H2O 920 cooler.

With Prime95 running in the background:







Please comment!

More pictures coming!


----------



## strong island 1

Hi Guys. New to the club. Just wanted to say whats up. Just built my first rig. I hope you guys like it. I haven't had a chance to push the i7 3930k yet as I just finished yesterday and I have been working all day. I guess I will be up all night.


----------



## strong island 1

The only problem I have is that I can't get rid of the AA post code. I hope it's ok.


----------



## strong island 1

Wow that's really nice. I love the cables on the 670.


----------



## strong island 1

I see you have the 4gb gtx 670. i bought a 2gb 680 and was thinking of getting a second but now I am worried that 2gb is not enough. I only game on one monitor but I was thinking of getting the higher resolution dell U30. Do you think I will be ok for a year or 2.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone have any idea which core is th 4th core? How are they layed out on the die ? My 4th Core is 12c higher than the rest than the lowest core. 4, 5, 6 are on average 5c higher than 1, 2, 3, ... I'm trying to figure out what side of the Raystorm is mounted wrong.

Also another question I had 125 CPU strap working well but after I added my other GPU I can't get anything stable with a strap. When I use the strap it changes bclk to 125 but it seems I can lower it something lower than 125. Is this safe to do something like 120 or 115 bclk ? Also does this effect Sata and pcie bclk ? I'm guessing no because I would have had 125 stable. I don't see anywhere to adjust pcie bclk.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The only problem I have is that I can't get rid of the AA post code. I hope it's ok.


AA just means everything posted and is running as it should....it's like the A-Okay code. and 30 is a similar thing but when waking from a sleep state


----------



## strong island 1

Thanks a lot for the reply. I was a little worried and it's hard to find anything concrete on google. I am going to start overclocking tonight. I just keep staring at this thing not believing I built. It's nothing compared to everyone elses but I love it. This 800D case is really huge. I have it up on my desk now and it's massive. I just didn't have the heart to put it on the floor. I'm thinking of getting another 680 once I get my next check. I need some things to fill out this case a little more.


----------



## Idef1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> If you click on Rigbuilder on the top right of this page and add your rig, we'd all be able to see what you have for a system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could sign up in the first post as well.


The first thing I did was actually to add my rig. It still shows on my profile, but I guess a certain post-count or similar is needed for other people to see my rig? But yes, I might just head over to the newbie-section to say hello.

I might also have jumped the gun a bit about the 1404 BIOS. Somehow the stability tests seemed to run better than usual, but I can't seem to get 5 GHz stable with 1404 with reasonable voltage, so not much has changed for me. Guess I'll stick to my compfortable 4.7 GHz.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. I was a little worried and it's hard to find anything concrete on google. I am going to start overclocking tonight. I just keep staring at this thing not believing I built. It's nothing compared to everyone elses but I love it. This 800D case is really huge. I have it up on my desk now and it's massive. I just didn't have the heart to put it on the floor. I'm thinking of getting another 680 once I get my next check. I need some things to fill out this case a little more.


Looks good man! If you want to fill out the case more, get into custom watercooling....LOL....that will fill it up quick!!


----------



## rwchui

ROG rig pictures update!







Add me to the list...!


----------



## UNOE

I would like to bump my question from yesterday that was overlooked.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idef1x*
> 
> The first thing I did was actually to add my rig. It still shows on my profile, but I guess a certain post-count or similar is needed for other people to see my rig?


You'd have to Edit your Signature and select: Show off stuff in your signature.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> ROG rig pictures update!
> Add me to the list...!


It's self-sign-up in the first post.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Anyone have any idea which core is th 4th core? How are they layed out on the die ? My 4th Core is 12c higher than the rest than the lowest core. 4, 5, 6 are on average 5c higher than 1, 2, 3, ... I'm trying to figure out what side of the Raystorm is mounted wrong.
> Also another question I had 125 CPU strap working well but after I added my other GPU I can't get anything stable with a strap. When I use the strap it changes bclk to 125 but it seems I can lower it something lower than 125. Is this safe to do something like 120 or 115 bclk ? Also does this effect Sata and pcie bclk ? I'm guessing no because I would have had 125 stable. I don't see anywhere to adjust pcie bclk.


Check the BLCK Straps Section: from the ***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79... thread. It will answer all of your questions.


----------



## Nemesis158

since i never submitted one to get into the club:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411390


----------



## Idef1x

I will join the club! This is my FT02 with the Formula board. I just took the photo with my cell, since I haven't got any camera atm, so sorry for the bad lighting and quality.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idef1x*
> 
> I just updated to BIOS 1404 on my R4F, and it seems the improved stability has helped me a lot. It now seems I am able to push 5 GHz.


Hey man I just joined the club. I also have AX850. I was planning on getting a second graphics card. I can't see how it is possible to run 2 8 pins to the motherboard and 4 6 pins to both graphics cards. Is it possible to do this without an adapter. I was thinking of upgrading to the AX1200.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey man I just joined the club. I also have AX850. I was planning on getting a second graphics card. I can't see how it is possible to run 2 8 pins to the motherboard and 4 6 pins to both graphics cards. Is it possible to do this without an adapter. I was thinking of upgrading to the AX1200.


The second 4-pin connector is optional and only needed for extreme overclocking (DICE, LN2, LHe).


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey man I just joined the club. I also have AX850. I was planning on getting a second graphics card. I can't see how it is possible to run 2 8 pins to the motherboard and 4 6 pins to both graphics cards. Is it possible to do this without an adapter. I was thinking of upgrading to the AX1200.


Not fully under standing this?

One 8 pin to the mobo is all you need. 4 6 pin PCI-E cables for the GPUs. you don't need any adapters.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Not fully under standing this?
> One 8 pin to the mobo is all you need. 4 6 pin PCI-E cables for the GPUs. you don't need any adapters.


Well I thought I had to plug in the 8 pin and 4 pin on the motherboard which takes up 2, 8 pin cables and then only leaves one more plug for the graphics card. It's not possible to run 2 graphics cards and plug in the 8 pin and 4 pin on the motherboard with the AX850. But now I guess you guys are saying I only need the one 8 pin to the motherboard unless I am doing extreme overclocking which I am not yet but who knows. I still am within the return period to get the AX1200 for only another 50 bucks. Seems like a smart move. I think the AX1200 will be good for anything I need for a long time.


----------



## strong island 1

Is the AX1200 overkill. Do you think it's worth the extra 50 bucks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Looks good man! If you want to fill out the case more, get into custom watercooling....LOL....that will fill it up quick!!


Yes I really want to start to learn about custon watercooling. Would love the look of a waterblock on this mobo. I also saw one of those cylinder type reservoirs that sits visible thru the window to the right of the mobo which would fill up the empty spot perfectly. The window on the 800D is really big. But I love this case so much and bought it with plans to fully watercool everything. One step at a time I guess.


----------



## driftingforlife

You know the PCI-E cables and the CPU cables are COMPLETELY separate right. They run at different voltages. you get those messed up and it bye bye hardware.


----------



## strong island 1

I'm gonna get fired because all I think about is my new computer.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm gonna get fired because all I think about is my new computer.


Lol i know the feeling mate


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well I thought I had to plug in the 8 pin and 4 pin on the motherboard which takes up 2, 8 pin cables and then only leaves one more plug for the graphics card. It's not possible to run 2 graphics cards and plug in the 8 pin and 4 pin on the motherboard with the AX850. But now I guess you guys are saying I only need the one 8 pin to the motherboard unless I am doing extreme overclocking which I am not yet but who knows. I still am within the return period to get the AX1200 for only another 50 bucks. Seems like a smart move. I think the AX1200 will be good for anything I need for a long time.


I understand what you're saying. Kind of dumb how the AX850 has it's cabling lay out. If you want to use two 8 pin cpu connectors, then you'll only have a modular spot on the psu to conect two pci cables for one gpu. As one 8 pin cpu connector occupies the gpu connectors spot too.

But as others have said, you only need the one 8 pin cpu connector plugged in. The 4 pin cpu is for additional power for extreme overclocking using LN2 and such.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> You know the PCI-E cables and the CPU cables are COMPLETELY separate right. They run at different voltages. you get those messed up and it bye bye hardware.


Luckily they are keyed differently to prevent that.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> You know the PCI-E cables and the CPU cables are COMPLETELY separate right. They run at different voltages. you get those messed up and it bye bye hardware.


The ones labeled PCI-E I made sure to only use for the graphics card. It doesn't matter where you plug them into the power supply, does it?


----------



## Canis-X

I would refer to your PSU manual for the answer to that question. It should clearly state what plugs into what so you are in the know!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The 4 pin cpu is for additional power for extreme overclocking using LN2 and such.


I forgot the RIVE had a 4-pin and not a 8-pin.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I would refer to your PSU manual for the answer to that question. It should clearly state what plugs into what so you are in the know!


Ya that was a dumb question. Sorry.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya that was a dumb question. Sorry.


It's not dumb. I bought the AX850 once before and I wanted the two 8 pin cpu connectors along with two sets of pci-e cables for two video cards. Once I found out the stupidity, I sent that sucker back to the store.

You'd think a high ned 850w would have all these connectors for use at the same time available to you.


----------



## Canis-X

No such thing my friend.....you're good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya that was a dumb question. Sorry.


Got a pic with the side panel on last night....not a bad pic for a blacked out room taken with my phone.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya that was a dumb question. Sorry.


Not dumb. We have all had to learn from not knowing anything.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I forgot the RIVE had a 4-pin and not a 8-pin.


It has a 4pin and a 8pin


----------



## Canis-X

...in addition, it has a 4-pin (floppy connector type) for memory if running all 8 dimms populated with high density sticks, a 6-pin (PCI-e connector type) if running tri/quad SLi/CrossFire.....and the 24-pin main mobo connector.


----------



## strong island 1

Can I ask you guys a question. I just spent a whole lot of money on my setup. I have a gtx 680 2gb. I'm getting worried that the 2gb might not be enough. I only have a 1080p monitor right now but I am saving for the dell U30 with the higher res. I will never game on more than one monitor. I am right at the 30 day return period for the gtx 680. I was about to get a second one but I will feel really dumb if the 2gb is not enough. I can't decide wether to try and return the 2gb and get a 4gb. Do you guys think it is a bad investment right now to get 2 gtx 680 2gb? I upgrade pretty fast so as long as I will be good for a year or 2 I will be happy. I usually have always gamed on consoles so this is my first gaming pc so I am just a little worried about the whole vram thing since I don't know much about PC gaming. I do love gaming though. It's the only thing bugging me about my setup.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Can I ask you guys a question. I just spent a whole lot of money on my setup. I have a gtx 680 2gb. I'm getting worried that the 2gb might not be enough. I only have a 1080p monitor right now but I am saving for the dell U30 with the higher res. I will never game on more than one monitor. I am right at the 30 day return period for the gtx 680. I was about to get a second one but I will feel really dumb if the 2gb is not enough. I can't decide wether to try and return the 2gb and get a 4gb. Do you guys think it is a bad investment right now to get 2 gtx 680 2gb? I upgrade pretty fast so as long as I will be good for a year or 2 I will be happy. I usually have always gamed on consoles so this is my first gaming pc so I am just a little worried about the whole vram thing since I don't know much about PC gaming. I do love gaming though. It's the only thing bugging me about my setup.


If it was me, I'd just keep the 2gb 680 and continue to buy the 30inch after. If you aren't happy with the FPS, then get another 680. I think 2gb is enough for 1600p myself. Other people disagree.

I used to have a Samung 305t 1600p screen with my 1.5gb gtx480. It did well for me. Screen gave out though!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> No such thing my friend.....you're good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pic with the side panel on last night....not a bad pic for a blacked out room taken with my phone.


wow that's really nice. I can't wait until I learn some more about custom watercooling. it looks so cool.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If it was me, I'd just keep the 2gb 680 and continue to buy the 30inch after. If you aren't happy with the FPS, then get another 680. I think 2gb is enough for 1600p myself. Other people disagree.
> I used to have a Samung 305t 1600p screen with my 1.5gb gtx480. It did well for me. Screen gave out though!


I know that's why I am so confused. There are so many different opinions. I guess the only way to find out is to just go for it. I'm sure I will be more than happy with 2 680's especially coming from a ps3 and 360. I would just feel a little dumb spending $1,200.00 on video cards and not being able to use the Dell U30 at it's full potential.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know that's why I am so confused. There are so many different opinions. I guess the only way to find out is to just go for it. I'm sure I will be more than happy with 2 680's especially coming from a ps3 and 360. I would just feel a little dumb spending $1,200.00 on video cards and not being able to use the Dell U30 at it's full potential.


I know what you mean. I spent so much money in a waste because I didn't research enough. I'm getting better though at making more informed choices LoL!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I know what you mean. I spent so much money in a waste because I didn't research enough. I'm getting better though at making more informed choices LoL!


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/04/25/geforce_gtx_680_3way_sli_radeon_7970_trifire_review/10

Ya I just read a really long review on 3 7970's with 3gb vram vs. 3 gtx 680 with 2gb vram. The reviewers bottom line was that he had a better overall experience with the 680's even though there was less vram. He said there were times when the vram was a bottleneck but that the 680's gave a much more fluid gameplay experience. I am not trying to say that the gtx 680's are better, I am just using this as an example for the vram differences. He also had an editors note at the bottom and it looks like he is running 2 gtx 680's with 3 monitors and can play all current games at high settings and it is very enjoyable so I think I will be happy.

Editor's Note: I have had a lot of personal experience with 2-card CrossFireX 7970 and SLI GTX 680 lately. Moving from CrossFireX to SLI afforded me better overall gaming experiences specifically in Skyrim and Battlefield 3. There were other games CrossFireX performed perfectly fine as well, but it seemed in massively open world games that are graphically demanding, NVIDIA's SLI provided a better immersive gaming experience. I run a triple-display setup at 3600x1920 resolution so I am pushing plenty of pixels as well, much like Brent's much more mainstream test system configuration. NVIDIA has NOT been perfect though either, I have had driver and crashing issues with the NVIDIA pre-release cards I am using. I do have two Galaxy-built production cards on the way in to give these a shot and see if we have any differences. Single card support from both AMD and NVIDIA seems to be much stronger and trouble free overall, but keeping my ear to the HardForum on that seems to show more issues in AMD's court. I can tell you this for sure though, setting your target frame rate for 60fps and turning on NVIDIA's Adaptive VSync provides for a great gaming experience in all the games I have played recently. With the exception of Serious Sam 3 and Adaptive VSync; something needs to be fixed there. Hopefully I will have production hardware in my personal system soon.


----------



## strong island 1

I think I am also just trying to make myself feel better about my setup.


----------



## UNOE

Okay I'm lost here. I been trying to do some stability test. The computer is very stable with both Prime and GPU at full load. But when I click on my desktop or taskbar or start button the machine locks up. I can still see everything it just freezes. I have looked Tried upping different voltages but can't seem to find what the cause is I'm almost wondering if it is software related it only happens when I click on either the desktop, taskbar or start button. I'm thinking it has something to do with explorer or Aero. But I have no idea maybe its a voltage issue. I can't seem to figure out whats going on here.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Okay I'm lost here. I been trying to do some stability test. The computer is very stable with both Prime and GPU at full load. But when I click on my desktop or taskbar or start button the machine locks up. I can still see everything it just freezes. I have looked Tried upping different voltages but can't seem to find what the cause is I'm almost wondering if it is software related it only happens when I click on either the desktop, taskbar or start button. I'm thinking it has something to do with explorer or Aero. But I have no idea maybe its a voltage issue. I can't seem to figure out whats going on here.


Set your graphics cards back to stock, reboot, and see if it keeps doing it.

I would suggest running FurMark's BURN-IN test one screen size smaller than your max and ATITool's Scan for Artifacts. These will check for instability with your GPU's overclock.


----------



## strong island 1

Just one question when overclocking with his board. When I make certain changes in the bios like memory speed or voltages or sometimes changing the multiplier. When I hit Save and restart is the motheboard supposed to shutdown right away and then restart itself. It doesn't happen always. It seems to happen when I make major changes.


----------



## iandroo888

when im like transferring stuff or something, i hear a high pitched sound.. normal?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> when im like transferring stuff or something, i hear a high pitched sound.. normal?


Yesterday I ran a Windows Experience Index and got a high pitched sound also. I had the side panel off. It was very low where I think if the side panel was on I wouldn't hear i. I hope it's not a problem.


----------



## UNOE

I think the problem is directly related to 7970 drivers for me. Justs a mini update here still trying to work it all out.


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, just read over at the ROG forums that PCI-e 3.0 might not be supported by Nvidia on the X79 MBs. Pretty crappy if true as PCI-e 3.0 is one of the reasons I bought an X79 MB.

I'm new here so not sure if I can post links to other forums? Here is the link -

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17588-Nvidia-s-answer-to-x79-and-PCI-e-3.0&country=&status=

Also, what do you guys think about the 1404 Bios? I'm currently on 1202 on my Rampage 4 Formula and just finished setting up my 3930K C2 stepping 4.5Ghz overclock with offset. Do you think I should try 1404?

The only issue I am having is when I resume from sleep in Windows 7 RealTempGT shows the CPU temps as 91 degrees across all cores and I have to reboot the system to get it back to normal. Resuming from sleep with a similar 4.5Ghz offset overclock works great on my Z68 rig with a 2600K. Doesn't seem to work properly on this X79 rig though.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey guys, just read over at the ROG forums that PCI-e 3.0 might not be supported by Nvidia on the X79 MBs. Pretty crappy if true as PCI-e 3.0 is one of the reasons I bought an X79 MB.
> I'm new here so not sure if I can post links to other forums? Here is the link -
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17588-Nvidia-s-answer-to-x79-and-PCI-e-3.0&country=&status=
> Also, what do you guys think about the 1404 Bios? I'm currently on 1202 on my Rampage 4 Formula and just finished setting up my 3930K C2 stepping 4.5Ghz overclock with offset. Do you think I should try 1404?
> The only issue I am having is when I resume from sleep in Windows 7 RealTempGT shows the CPU temps as 91 degrees across all cores and I have to reboot the system to get it back to normal. Resuming from sleep with a similar 4.5Ghz offset overclock works great on my Z68 rig with a 2600K. Doesn't seem to work properly on this X79 rig though.


I know there is some kind of regedit you can do to the registry to force the card into pci-e 3.0. I was going to look around for the instructions tonight so I will post them here if I find them. I saw pci-e 2.0 creating a bottleneck for 4 way sli but, I think with 1 card it shouldn't hurt performance too much to be in pci 2.0 mode.

I am on 1404 and haven't noticed any real problems but that's really the only bios I have used as I updated right away.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know there is some kind of regedit you can do to the registry to force the card into pci-e 3.0.


Posted yesterday:

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0MDIyMzU2OC9zaWQvaDEzbE45X2s%3D


----------



## stren

Bought a second


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Bought a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm beginning to hate you....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Posted yesterday:
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0MDIyMzU2OC9zaWQvaDEzbE45X2s%3D


Thanks for the link. I tried it and then did the sensor test in gpu-z and it worked and said pci-e 3.0. That makes me feel better. Thanks a lot +1 rep.


----------



## black snow

Where are you getting those rampage with the BF3? Been trying to look for that and can't them in here...


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Anyone install the new 304.48 nvidia drivers with a GTX 690 on this board? I just did a clean install of my OS and all other drivers minus the graphics drivers and everything runs fine. As soon as I install the new nvidia drivers my machines locks up and crashes. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Canis-X

I decided to place an old heatsink on the back of the motherboard on the VRM back-brace last night. I had an old copper cooler laying around so I cut it up into strips and then put a thin layer of TIM on it with a very tiny drops of thermal adhesive on the corners to hold it in place. I hooked up a thermal sensor to the motherboard (Opt Temp 1) spot and ran Hyper Pi, temps didn't go above 40C so I think that it is helping, although I didn't take a base-line reading like I had wanted to for comparisons sake. I have limited time on my rig each day so I like to maximize my usage time as much as possible.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> Where are you getting those rampage with the BF3? Been trying to look for that and can't them in here...


I got my first new a few months back, then the 2nd I picked up 2nd hand recently









Didn't realize they weren't selling them anymore


----------



## headoncollision

fan expert refused to work, it shows an error saying the fan control service doesn`t work, contacted asus but no success. anyone facing this.?


----------



## headoncollision

here is what happened when I was trying to remove the graphic card, I though I unlocked the clip and push it untill the end but apparently it didn`t, applied little force then the clip just broke!,

I wonder if it can be replaced, doesn`t look its build into the pcie expansion slot.

its no big deal but it kinda buggs me to see such small thing broken especially when everything is great with the build


----------



## black snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I got my first new a few months back, then the 2nd I picked up 2nd hand recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize they weren't selling them anymore


Yeah, totally can't find it, anyways, bit the bullet and placed the order today for the rampage IV extreme with some others part I need, I hope to receive them tomorrow morning.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> 
> here is what happened when I was trying to remove the graphic card, I though I unlocked the clip and push it untill the end but apparently it didn`t, applied little force then the clip just broke!,
> I wonder if it can be replaced, doesn`t look its build into the pcie expansion slot.
> its no big deal but it kinda buggs me to see such small thing broken especially when everything is great with the build


It's easily fixed. At least u didn't rip off the entire pcie slot like i did. Still deciding whether it's worth $120 to fix that board since that slot will never be used.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's easily fixed. At least u didn't rip off the entire pcie slot like i did. Still deciding whether it's worth $120 to fix that board since that slot will never be used.










sorry to hear that, I guess you had worst luck than me, 120$ is no little, but when you spend like 450$ on a motherboard you expect your build to be perfect otherwise you wouldn`t spend such amount on pc components in the first place.
if I were you and living in the USA I would simply sell this one for about 250$ or so add more money and buy a brand new one, cuz am sure fixing it won`t make it as good as new, cuz there will be welding involved, but if by fixing you mean RMA and sending you a refurbished or a new board instead for the extra 120$ then its a different story.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear that, I guess you had worst luck than me, 120$ is no little, but when you spend like 450$ on a motherboard you expect your build to be perfect otherwise you wouldn`t spend such amount on pc components in the first place.
> if I were you and living in the USA I would simply sell this one for about 250$ or so add more money and buy a brand new one, cuz am sure fixing it won`t make it as good as new, cuz there will be welding involved, but if by fixing you mean RMA and sending you a refurbished or a new board instead for the extra 120$ then its a different story.


Doesn't really bother me since I have 3 of them, but I suppose I'll get around to sending it in some time, but bc the board I'm using is in perfect condition there's really no reason to jump right on it. Really sucks you can't get it fixed easily. Asus seems to be a pain to deal with over these boards for some reason anyway.


----------



## UNOE

My issue above was a m4 firmware. I'm now on 000F so far so good.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> 
> here is what happened when I was trying to remove the graphic card, I though I unlocked the clip and push it untill the end but apparently it didn`t, applied little force then the clip just broke!,
> I wonder if it can be replaced, doesn`t look its build into the pcie expansion slot.
> its no big deal but it kinda buggs me to see such small thing broken especially when everything is great with the build


This is starting to look like it might be little issue with these boards. I got my board cheap (£210) second hand because this had happened to the previous owner. I haven't looked for the thread yet but I also recall recently reading about someone else this has happened to.

I managed to remove the broken piece on mine but it wasn't easy. I got a screw driver in to the gap above the clip and twisted it open slightly. I had to use, what would be considered on a mother board, quite a bit of force. I was nearly at the point of giving up through fear of damaging it when I just managed to squeeze it out. Should be much easier getting a new one in.

I haven't looked around or tried to source a new one yet but the way I see it the only way to get one would be to contact ASUS (If I recall the previous guy I mentioned did this but said they weren't being very helpful) or buy a spares or repairs board. It doesn't have to be a Rampage. I have had a quick look and most (if not all) use the same clip. The only problem may be getting a bright white one. I've not looked closely into it but I think a lot are like an off white. Could be wrong though.

I will PM you when and if I ever source one. Could you do likewise please.

P.S. When installing for the first time I made a bit of an error. What lanes run at what speed has never been something I have had to think of. When I building this, having never owned anything this extreme before, I just assumed that both the top lanes would be x16. So with that in mind I installed my card into lane 2. Had a flick through the manual a short while after and to my horror I found that lane 2 only runs at x8









To correct it I'd have to reinstall the whole cooling system because my pipes are cut to perfect length. So I haven't bothered yet (a month later). Its not like it makes any noticeable difference in games but it does make a marginal difference in benchies.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> This is starting to look like it might be little issue with these boards. I got my board cheap (£210) second hand because this had happened to the previous owner. I haven't looked for the thread yet but I also recall recently reading about someone else this has happened to.
> I managed to remove the broken piece on mine but it wasn't easy. I got a screw driver in to the gap above the clip and twisted it open slightly. I had to use, what would be considered on a mother board, quite a bit of force. I was nearly at the point of giving up through fear of damaging it when I just managed to squeeze it out. Should be much easier getting a new one in.
> I haven't looked around or tried to source a new one yet but the way I see it the only way to get one would be to contact ASUS (If I recall the previous guy I mentioned did this but said they weren't being very helpful) or buy a spares or repairs board. It doesn't have to be a Rampage. I have had a quick look and most (if not all) use the same clip. The only problem may be getting a bright white one. I've not looked closely into it but I think a lot are like an off white. Could be wrong though.
> I will PM you when and if I ever source one. Could you do likewise please.
> P.S. When installing for the first time I made a bit of an error. What lanes run at what speed has never been something I have had to think of. When I building this, having never owned anything this extreme before, I just assumed that both the top lanes would be x16. So with that in mind I installed my card into lane 2. Had a flick through the manual a short while after and to my horror I found that lane 2 only runs at x8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To correct it I'd have to reinstall the whole cooling system because my pipes are cut to perfect length. So I haven't bothered yet (a month later). Its not like it makes any noticeable difference in games but it does make a marginal difference in benchies.










thank you for your long and detailed reply, I have contacted asus as well and currently waiting for their reply for the 2nd time, I have found few motherboards on ebay that have the white clip ( motherboards for parts) this idea poped into my head as well and there are some that are as low in price as 55-60$, unfortunatly I live outside usa and my country is not listed on paypal, so I have no mean of purchasing used stuff on ebay, another idea that came to my head is to purchase a new asus motherboard whenever the budget allows for the home pc that costs 90-110$, and take the clip from it, this way it will be a win win situation. but lets be honest here you won`t even notice the broken clip at all especially when the graphic card is in the top lane.

I will update when asus replies to me, I think we should gather all together and open a new thread for asus broken pcie clips


----------



## MacG32

Just a friendly reminder to all that haven't signed up yet. There's a self sign up in the first post of our thread, please use it. There's also a link to the latest CPU-Z right below it.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> P.S. When installing for the first time I made a bit of an error. What lanes run at what speed has never been something I have had to think of. When I building this, having never owned anything this extreme before, I just assumed that both the top lanes would be x16. So with that in mind I installed my card into lane 2. Had a flick through the manual a short while after and to my horror I found that lane 2 only runs at x8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To correct it I'd have to reinstall the whole cooling system because my pipes are cut to perfect length. So I haven't bothered yet (a month later). Its not like it makes any noticeable difference in games but it does make a marginal difference in benchies.


The 7970 runs at 3.0 on the PCIE. the 8x lane thus will not bottleneck it. i actually tested this theory with a run through Unigine. I got 41fps in the 3rd slot (16) and 42fps in the second slot (the 8x one)
since the 7970 cannot saturate a 3.0 16x lane any more than it does a 2.0 16x lane i figured it shouldnt even bottleneck on a 3.0 8x lane, and i found that to be true. there is no need for you to move your card


----------



## black snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Just a friendly reminder to all that haven't signed up yet. There's a self sign up in the first post of our thread, please use it. There's also a link to the latest CPU-Z right below it.


can I sign even if my build is not complete yet, but I already got my mobo this morning.

So what I got are these:

Asus Rampage IV Extreme
i7-3939K SB-E Processor
4x4GB Ripjaws Z 2133
LG Blu-ray Burner
Corsair 600T White SE
OCZ 1000W Gold PSU
2x2TB Barracuda XT 7200rpm 64MB cache HDD
240GB OCZ Vertex 3

Am still reading bout those water cooling setups so am still deciding which water blocks and others parts I need for this build. Am laso thinking if I should go GTX 670 or go directly to GTX 680.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> can I sign even if my build is not complete yet, but I already got my mobo this morning.
> So what I got are these:
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> i7-3939K SB-E Processor
> 4x4GB Ripjaws Z 2133
> LG Blu-ray Burner
> Corsair 600T White SE
> OCZ 1000W Gold PSU
> 2x2TB Barracuda XT 7200rpm 64MB cache HDD
> 240GB OCZ Vertex 3
> Am still reading bout those water cooling setups so am still deciding which water blocks and others parts I need for this build. Am laso thinking if I should go GTX 670 or go directly to GTX 680.


Go for the 680. It's not that much more and you've already spent so much. It's like swallowing an elephant then choking on a gnat.


----------



## roskof

Just signed up to join this club!


----------



## Nemesis158

Nice rig man!


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## roskof

Thanks!


----------



## black snow

wow!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> The 7970 runs at 3.0 on the PCIE. the 8x lane thus will not bottleneck it. i actually tested this theory with a run through Unigine. I got 41fps in the 3rd slot (16) and 42fps in the second slot (the 8x one)
> since the 7970 cannot saturate a 3.0 16x lane any more than it does a 2.0 16x lane i figured it shouldnt even bottleneck on a 3.0 8x lane, and i found that to be true. there is no need for you to move your card


Graphics cards are really hard to remove from the first slot. I can't fit my finger in to release the clip on the first lane because that ROG heatsink is in the way. I'm sure everyone knows this but it was a pain this morning. I had to use a flat head.

I can't even use my computer until Monday. I returned my 2gb zotac 680 and ordered a EVGA 4gb FTW+ 680 with the backplate.

I need this computer for work, this is a situation where on board graphics would be nice with SB-E. Oh well I paid for next day air. It sux UPS doesn't deliver on Saturday.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone have a extra black crossfire bridge or anyone want to trade a crossfire bridge for a one of my SLI bridges.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Anyone have a extra black crossfire bridge or anyone want to trade a crossfire bridge for a one of my SLI bridges.


you can have my crossfire bridge. I just bought 2 680's so I can't imagine needing it anytime soon. I hope I don't regret it. I have the one that came with this board.


----------



## roskof

Is there anyway to turn off the Debug LED? I currently have a peice of carbon fiber film covering it at the moment. It was bothersome when it was uncovered.

Thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Is there anyway to turn off the Debug LED? I currently have a peice of carbon fiber film covering it at the moment. It was bothersome when it was uncovered.
> Thanks!


No there isn't.


----------



## JMCB

Now BIOS update available - Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 1404.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#download

I haven't tried it out yet, but I've been having some stability issues when the computer has been in sleep mode (though I think that's mainly a video card issue). I'll try this since I'm bored and want to do something. =D


----------



## roskof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No there isn't.


That sucks


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Now BIOS update available - Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 1404.
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#download
> I haven't tried it out yet, but I've been having some stability issues when the computer has been in sleep mode (though I think that's mainly a video card issue). I'll try this since I'm bored and want to do something. =D


I think it may fix your problem...


----------



## funfortehfun

Do you guys think the i7-3820 with a Rampage IV Gene and some Dominator GT 8GB 1866 is OK? I'm still trying to debate between the G-Skill Trident vs some Samsung 30nm RAM. I'm going to be overclocking the i7-3820 with a BCLK strap of 125 x 36X multiplier to get me to 4.5GHz.


----------



## driftingforlife

Sounds fine. Ram is up to you.


----------



## funfortehfun

Yayz


----------



## MacG32

*To melmat and 3930K:* There is a standard to joining this club and it is so very simple. Please refrain from spamming the sign up sheet again.

This club is Official, which means you must prove ownership of your motherboard using CPU-Z. If there are any problems at all with signing up, PM me and we'll discuss it.

*To all:* If you post in this thread and you own any of The ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Motherboards, then it's highly advised that you sign up within the first post.

Asking a question here or there is fine, but posting on a regular basis and not being an Official Member... you get the idea.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Do you guys think the i7-3820 with a Rampage IV Gene and some Dominator GT 8GB 1866 is OK? I'm still trying to debate between the G-Skill Trident vs some Samsung 30nm RAM. I'm going to be overclocking the i7-3820 with a BCLK strap of 125 x 36X multiplier to get me to 4.5GHz.


Tbh I'd get more ram. I hover over 9gb of usage quite often while not really even doing too much. More will also allow u to set up a ram disk. It's also super cheap now, even some 8gb dimms.


----------



## funfortehfun

:/ My budget won't allow for 16GB of awesome-looking Dominator GT RAM unless I get those Samsung ones or other 1600 MHz rated RAMs... :'(
I'm going to be doing a micro-ATX rig, so if I use 16GB of RAM, all the slots will be populated. On my old rig (sig, Solitude), my memory usage never went over 6GB.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> :/ My budget won't allow for 16GB of awesome-looking Dominator GT RAM unless I get those Samsung ones or other 1600 MHz rated RAMs... :'(
> I'm going to be doing a micro-ATX rig, so if I use 16GB of RAM, all the slots will be populated. On my old rig (sig, Solitude), my memory usage never went over 6GB.


You'll want all 4 dimms populated..


----------



## funfortehfun

is that because quad-channel memory offers considerably more bandwidth than dual channel?
And what do you guys think of the i7-3820 vs the i7-3770K?


----------



## Cheesemaster

Hi, y'all! Its about to get cheesey... I got my first RIVE when it first came out had it for 6 months blew it up and whent and got a new one ( i got two years insurance on this one) I am at 5.0ghz strong.. I love this board... I have spent most of my time in the 690gtx owners thread..But I think I can lend some cheese hear as well


----------



## Warrior1986

I've got a question regarding AHCI vs RAID mode.

As you can see in the link in my sig, my new build will be using a SSD drive to which Windows 7 64-bit will be installed. But I also want to put in a RAID 0 setup.

So, do I want to set the SATA mode in BIOS to [AHCI Mode] or [RAID Mode]? There is a sheet of paper (called "Intel X79 SATA AHCI/RAID Mode Notice") that says I have to installed the Intel IRST driver during the Windows 7 install. In addition, I remember when I built a machine for someone last summer on a z68 chipset board I initially had it set the SATA mode to AHCI (as he only had a SSD drive). But when he wanted to add a RAID array for storage, when I went and changed it to RAID, all hell broke loose. I remember there being some sort of registry editing involved.

I'd like to avoid all that this time around. My plan was to only have the SSD hooked up for the initial install, and once everything was set and stable, to plug in the 2 other HDDs and setup the array.


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys,

What's the best way to flash the BIOS on the R4F? Should I use ROG connect or just the EZ Flash 2?

I'm currently on 1202 and have got my overclock set up with Offset at 4.5Ghz. I'm quite happy with those overclock as it is Prime95 27.7 stable over a 22 hour run, but I am also having a problem with the computer waking up from sleep properly.

Do you guys think this is a BIOS issue? It happens on stock clocks too, so not sure if it is a MB issue. When it wakes up from S3 sleep RealTempGT shows the temps as 91 degrees on each core and the CPU speed seems to be locked at 1200Mhz, I guess it's in a throttled state? Could it possibly be an issue with my SSD? SSD is a Crucial M4 with 309 firmware. Should I try updating the firmware on that first to the latest before flashing to the latest BIOS?


----------



## JMCB

We'll I tried the latest BIOS, and nothing but problems. I couldn't even boot into windows with everything set at default. Had to use the 2nd BIOS to even get on the system. Disappointing. =(


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey guys,
> What's the best way to flash the BIOS on the R4F? Should I use ROG connect or just the EZ Flash 2?
> I'm currently on 1202 and have got my overclock set up with offset and 4.5Ghz. I'm quite happy with those overclock as it is Prime95 27.7 stable over a 22 hour run, but I am also having a problem with the computer waking up from sleep properly.
> Do you guys think this is a BIOS issue? It happens on stock clocks too, so not sure if it is a MB issue. When it wakes up from S3 sleep RealTempGT shows the temps as 91 degrees on each core and the CPU speed seems to be locked at 1200Mhz, I guess it's in a throttled state? Could it possibly be an issue with my SSD? SSD is a Crucial M4 with 309 firmware. Should I try updating the firmware on that first to the latest before flashing to the latest BIOS?


BIOS 1404 is reported to fix the resume from sleep issue.

One of the most useful features of these boards is the dual BIOS chips. Shutdown your system and switch to the other BIOS, then flash that one. You can go back and forth without issue. I currently have 1305 and 1404 on my board and 1404 has been trouble free for me (even seems a bit more stable on my OC).

The M4 firmware will most likely not solve the resume from sleep issue, but I would flash to it anyway. It's reported to solve some other issues.


----------



## JMCB

Yeah, I tried flashing my BIOS to 1404, but I've had nothing but problems. Keep getting a bluescreen even with all settings at default. Switched to BIOS 2, was running original bios and booted fine. Tried updating again, but still had the same issue. Any BIOS that didn't have the sleep issue or has this mainly always been a problem?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> BIOS 1404 is reported to fix the resume from sleep issue.
> One of the most useful features of these boards is the dual BIOS chips. Shutdown your system and switch to the other BIOS, then flash that one. You can go back and forth without issue. I currently have 1305 and 1404 on my board and 1404 has been trouble free for me (even seems a bit more stable on my OC).
> The M4 firmware will most likely not solve the resume from sleep issue, but I would flash to it anyway. It's reported to solve some other issues.


What method should I flash with?

What method did you use JMCB?


----------



## UNOE

The camera isn't that good but here you go. I have two loops one 360 rad for the motherboard and CPU in one loop. And a second loop with two 7970's (soon to be three) with a 240 internal rad and a 360 external rad with external radiator and pump.








Pictures are terrible I know I will take better ones when I add another 7970.

Here is a link to my orignal build thread and more pctures : http://www.overclock.net/t/989359/my-700d-air-to-water-transformation-360-plus-240-rad-mod-finished/0_100#post_17558615


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> What method should I flash with?
> What method did you use JMCB?


I've *always* used the following method, hasn't failed me yet (even on my P67 Maximus Extreme)...

Copy the BIOS file to a USB stick
Insert the USB stick into one of the USB ports on the back I/O panel
power-on and go into BIOS
Go to EZ-flash and select BIOS file from USB stick
Let BIOS flash finish completely (may be multiple reboots if it is also updating the ROG firmware or Intel firmware)
when it restarts, go back into BIOS
power-off
press the CMOS reset button on the back I/O panel
power-on
back into BIOS and verify you are running from the proper BIOS (the main screen has the BIOS rev.)
input all your OC settings and check boot device order, etc...
go


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Yeah, I tried flashing my BIOS to 1404, but I've had nothing but problems. Keep getting a bluescreen even with all settings at default. Switched to BIOS 2, was running original bios and booted fine. Tried updating again, but still had the same issue. Any BIOS that didn't have the sleep issue or has this mainly always been a problem?


I'm pretty sure it has been a problem all the way up to 1404.


----------



## JMCB

I used EZ-Flash. Pretty much everything ugotd8 does I always do. Is there a different way that's recommended?

I did have a problem after the flash both times - the computer would reboot after the flash, and would be stuck on code 69 for a long time (like 15 min), so I would have to hard reset it. This happened both times. However, the PC said the bios flash was successful, and it would boot into bios perfectly fine with correct version and everything.

Edit: I tried ROG Connect FlashBack, and was able to get into windows (though not on first try - I got a blue screen again). I upped the voltage to 1.4 and I was able to get into windows. I tried this on the other flash and it didn't work. It may have been a fluke to where I was able to get into windows, so I'm going to have to reboot tons of times to make sure I'm error free.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I've got a question regarding AHCI vs RAID mode.
> As you can see in the link in my sig, my new build will be using a SSD drive to which Windows 7 64-bit will be installed. But I also want to put in a RAID 0 setup.
> So, do I want to set the SATA mode in BIOS to [AHCI Mode] or [RAID Mode]? There is a sheet of paper (called "Intel X79 SATA AHCI/RAID Mode Notice") that says I have to installed the Intel IRST driver during the Windows 7 install. In addition, I remember when I built a machine for someone last summer on a z68 chipset board I initially had it set the SATA mode to AHCI (as he only had a SSD drive). But when he wanted to add a RAID array for storage, when I went and changed it to RAID, all hell broke loose. I remember there being some sort of registry editing involved.
> I'd like to avoid all that this time around. My plan was to only have the SSD hooked up for the initial install, and once everything was set and stable, to plug in the 2 other HDDs and setup the array.


Anyone?


----------



## Canis-X

I would say (and this is what I have chosen to do) is set your SATA to AHCI in the BIOS and then once you have your OS installed configure a "software" RAID array within your OS's Disk Management area. This way you have the best of both worlds!









http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36504/how-to-create-a-software-raid-array-in-windows-7/


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Anyone?


In the BIOS set it to RAID. After you installed the OS in your SSD, connect your HDDs. Then proceed to configure your RAID configuration. You will need to install the latest Intel RST Enterprise afterwords.


----------



## Canis-X

If you do it the way SimpleTech is stating then your SSD will run under the RAID driver and your SSD performance will suffer. If you do it the way that I suggested then your "Soft" RAID set speeds will be the same as a "hard" RAID set's and your SSD's speed will be faster as it will be operating under AHCI. Trust me on this one, I spent the better part of a week testing out all of the different configuration types and what I am suggesting provided the best of both worlds, AHCI & RAID.

Cheers!!


----------



## JMCB

I thought I read somewhere that AHCI was the best setting to use, with hot plugged enabled. Don't quote me though, as this was MONTHS ago I read this.


----------



## funfortehfun

What memory would you recommend for a quad channel configuration for a total of less than (preferably) $100? I'm considering G-Skill Ripjaws (or any other RAM with red heatsinks) and some of those Samsungs, but I'm not fancying the look on the Samsungs :/


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I would say (and this is what I have chosen to do) is set your SATA to AHCI in the BIOS and then once you have your OS installed configure a "software" RAID array within your OS's Disk Management area. This way you have the best of both worlds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36504/how-to-create-a-software-raid-array-in-windows-7/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> If you do it the way SimpleTech is stating then your SSD will run under the RAID driver and your SSD performance will suffer. If you do it the way that I suggested then your "Soft" RAID set speeds will be the same as a "hard" RAID set's and your SSD's speed will be faster as it will be operating under AHCI. Trust me on this one, I spent the better part of a week testing out all of the different configuration types and what I am suggesting provided the best of both worlds, AHCI & RAID.
> Cheers!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that AHCI was the best setting to use, with hot plugged enabled. Don't quote me though, as this was MONTHS ago I read this.


Thanks guys.

Canis-X, I will be able to short stroke the drives through this software RAID array method right?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Canis-X, I will be able to short stroke the drives through this software RAID array method right?


I cannot state factually that I am "*definitively*" ss'd or ls'd but I do note faster speeds on the partition that I created that is roughly 10% of the size of the combined drives, which I would expect to see....and have seen......when I created a "hard" RAID set. So, from what I have seen/tested the results are similar (within expected tolerances, to say the least).

I will say this though, from what I do remember when I was haggling with all of this, my SSD speeds suffered more when the BIOS was configured to run SATA under RAID than what my RAID array did when configured as a "soft" RAID array within the OS.


----------



## Warrior1986

Very good to know. I want to wring out every last drop of performance out of the SSD drive, so definitely will be setting it to AHCI. Therefore, is there anything I need to do during the Windows 7 install i.e. loading any particular drivers?


----------



## Canis-X

I followed Sean's guide in my sig for installing. Truly informative and gets way down to the nitty-gritty if you would like to learn about it beyond the typical, do this.....do that type of instructions.


----------



## tsm106

Hehe, I think I just went off the deep end. I'm adding another 1080 worth of rad space to my rig and an EK LE block. Shrugs, I didn't think it was worth it to cool the PCH, it only draws 7w and plumbing is much better without two extra ports under the cpu imo.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hehe, I think I just went off the deep end. I'm adding another 1080 worth of rad space to my rig and an EK LE block. Shrugs, I didn't think it was worth it to cool the PCH, it only draws 7w and plumbing is much better without two extra ports under the cpu imo.


+1 on cooling the PCH, I'm running just the LE block too.









It's pretty easy to get the stock heatsink apart, just use a small screwdriver to gently close the end of the pipe a little on the middle heatsink and then start turning it until you can pull it gently out.

Grats on the 1080 worth of rad, jelly.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> +1 on cooling the PCH, I'm running just the LE block too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to get the stock heatsink apart, just use a small screwdriver to gently close the end of the pipe a little on the middle heatsink and then start turning it until you can pull it gently out.
> Grats on the 1080 worth of rad, jelly.


Thanks for the tip. Do you have a pic of your block setup btw? I can't wait for the 1080. I'll go from rad starved to over fed.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Do you have a pic of your block setup btw? I can't wait for the 1080. I'll go from rad starved to over fed.


I bought a G1/4 spacer thinking I would need to get the 90 fitting on the mosfet block up to the level of the 90 on the waterblock. Turned out it was only .125 (1/8 inch) difference so I'm running without the spacer.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I bought a G1/4 spacer thinking I would need to get the 90 fitting on the mosfet block up to the level of the 90 on the waterblock. Turned out it was only .125 (1/8 inch) difference so I'm running without the spacer.


I suppose this means that the modded stock pch fan is better than ek's heatsink?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I suppose this means that the modded stock pch fan is better than ek's heatsink?


After a brief non-scientific testing period, I'd say yes. I have the PCH fan profile set to silent mode in the BIOS and I just like having a fan on there. YMMV of course...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> After a brief non-scientific testing period, I'd say yes. I have the PCH fan profile set to silent mode in the BIOS and I just like having a fan on there. YMMV of course...


Gotcha.

Hmm, I started measuring the back of the case lol. I've found two very possible candidates for a back side vrm block. I'm contemplating this as that measly backplate even with heatsinks gets so hot it burns to the touch when you are really hammering on the rig.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Gotcha.
> Hmm, I started measuring the back of the case lol. I've found two very possible candidates for a back side vrm block. I'm contemplating this as that measly backplate even with heatsinks gets so hot it burns to the touch when you are really hammering on the rig.


Yeah, I have just seen a pic of this someehere here on OCN. Good idea I must say.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yeah, I have just seen a pic of this someehere here on OCN. Good idea I must say.


Awesome. Do you recall where you saw it? If someone's already done it, I'd love to take a look and follow their steps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Awesome. Do you recall where you saw it? If someone's already done it, I'd love to take a look and follow their steps.


Post 1743 a few pages back. UNOE's build. He stuck some little heatsinks on the back of the vrm cooling plate. I guess you want to put a block instead?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Post 1743 a few pages back. UNOE's build. He stuck some little heatsinks on the back of the vrm cooling plate. *I guess you want to put a block instead?*


Yea. My boards been using sinks for a while, but imo it's still a bit hot. I've only got about 35mm of depth to work with and I've found two blocks 14mm and 17mm to work with. Combine either with 19mm low profile 90 deg angle fittings and it's freaking tight. I have access to a machine shop so worse case, I'll just have the case door stamped with a hump kinda like a hump on a car hood.


----------



## deafboy

If you have access to a machine shop I would seriously just make a block with a copper tube going through it, then route the copper tubing to the main compartment to attach it to the rest of the loop.

I just have the sinks on it, very much like the picture above and it's been just fine. But I have some airflow going behind the board...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> If you have access to a machine shop I would seriously just make a block with a copper tube going through it, then route the copper tubing to the main compartment to attach it to the rest of the loop.
> I just have the sinks on it, very much like the picture above and it's been just fine. But I have some airflow going behind the board...


I have access to a 5 axis, but that doesn't mean I know how to create a model in solidworks and output it to the mill. I would just use the metal press and press out some simple hump on my case door. That I can handle lol.

I'm running quad gpu and am heavily overclocked cpu/gpu. My power draw off the wall is over 1600w so I'm creating a lot more heat than you are.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I have access to a 5 axis, but that doesn't mean I know how to create a model in solidworks and output it to the mill. I would just use the metal press and press out some simple hump on my case door. That I can handle lol.
> I'm running quad gpu and am heavily overclocked cpu/gpu. My power draw off the wall is over 1600w so I'm creating a lot more heat than you are.


lol, just take a block and drill a hole through it to run a copper tube through. And 1600w *** are you overclocked to? lol. And creating heat is probably about the same on that backplate.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol, just take a block and drill a hole through it to run a copper tube through. And 1600w *** are you overclocked to? lol. And creating heat is probably about the same on that backplate.


Yea, I knows. I'm a bit concerned at my power draw. It's a dedicated circuit but still I worry that I'm gonna fry the wiring, poof. 4 cards clocked to 1310/1765 and [email protected] When I bench I have to pop off the case door and connect in a fan or the copper sinks I put on their will burn my fingers off.

I'm only plotting it out in my head. Things might change if the added active cooling on the front side drops the back side temps into a tolerable range. Here's to hoping.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, I knows. I'm a bit concerned at my power draw. It's a dedicated circuit but still I worry that I'm gonna fry the wiring, poof. 4 cards clocked to 1310/1765 and [email protected] When I bench I have to pop off the case door and connect in a fan or the copper sinks I put on their will burn my fingers off.
> I'm only plotting it out in my head. Things might change if the added active cooling on the front side drops the back side temps into a tolerable range. Here's to hoping.


Damn, yeah, that is a LOT of power being pulled. Sure hope whoever wired things did a proper job. haha. I definitely know what you mean about the sinks though. That back plate gets so damn hot on high OCs...

lol...imagine something and hope for the best, lol.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I have access to a 5 axis, but that doesn't mean I know how to create a model in solidworks and output it to the mill. I would just use the metal press and press out some simple hump on my case door. That I can handle lol.
> I'm running quad gpu and am heavily overclocked cpu/gpu. My power draw off the wall is over 1600w so I'm creating a lot more heat than you are.


Might be time to switch to a double wide so you can properly cool the entire rig. Once your drawing that much really no single wide can house sufficient cooling except a little devil.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, I knows. I'm a bit concerned at my power draw. It's a dedicated circuit but still I worry that I'm gonna fry the wiring, poof. 4 cards clocked to 1310/1765 and [email protected] When I bench I have to pop off the case door and connect in a fan or the copper sinks I put on their will burn my fingers off.
> I'm only plotting it out in my head. Things might change if the added active cooling on the front side drops the back side temps into a tolerable range. Here's to hoping.


Don't worry about that. My old rig pulled just over 1800w from the wall with overclocks. Nothing will happen to the wiring at those levels, especially if the psu is rated at that. I never had issues, although I did go through and replace my entire harness with heavy gauge copper. If you can run off a 220v connection.


----------



## Munross88

Hi all, as seen above I have a difference of about 10°C between the temps CPUID & Real Temp GT combined and Asus Probe II gives me...Question is: which is correct?Oh and I'm using a Core I7 3820 at stock clocks and volts being cooled by a Corsair H80.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munross88*
> 
> Hi all, as seen above I have a difference of about 10°C between the temps CPUID & Real Temp GT combined and Asus Probe II gives me...Question is: which is correct?Oh and I'm using a Core I7 3820 at stock clocks and volts being cooled by a Corsair H80.


Real Temp is reading your core temperatures which is what you should be monitoring. CPUTIN is probably the around around the CPU socket or the IHS. If you want to know about the other sensors on your board I would suggest using *HWiNFO64*.

Also, Real Temp GT is if you are using 6-core CPUs. Since you're using a 3820 run *RealTemp.exe*.


----------



## Munross88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Real Temp is reading your core temperatures which is what you should be monitoring. CPUTIN is probably the around around the CPU socket or the IHS. If you want to know about the other sensors on your board I would suggest using *HWiNFO64*.
> Also, Real Temp GT is if you are using 6-core CPUs. Since you're using a 3820 run *RealTemp.exe*.


Thanks for the reply.I downloaded and ran HWiNFO64 and the average temp for my CPU is 35°C at idle with stock settings, is the high or average for a H80 cooler?Also what would the best setting be for the PCH cooler?I currently have it set to "optional" in the bios and it is nice and quiet with this setting with a temp of 35°C average, this okay?

Thank you


----------



## ugapug

Hey all. Just found this thread a few days ago. I'm currently running a RIVE with a full cover EK water block in a CPU/MB/GPU loop. I"m pretty happy with temps so far, my VRMs seem to be holding steady at about 40*C at full load with the CPU overclocked to 4.5ghz. I really like this board.


----------



## tsm106

^^Welcome. Did you by chance note the temps on the back of the board?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Might be time to switch to a double wide so you can properly cool the entire rig. Once your drawing that much really no single wide can house sufficient cooling except a little devil.
> Don't worry about that. My old rig pulled just over 1800w from the wall with overclocks. Nothing will happen to the wiring at those levels, especially if the psu is rated at that. I never had issues, although I did go through and replace my entire harness with heavy gauge copper. If you can run off a 220v connection.


Double wide, that's serious bizness. Though I suppose my rig is getting there. Your old rig pulled 1800w, lol. That is sillyness. Did you run dual psu at that point? My wiring isn't anything special, but it is new. I'll have make a point of checking into it regardless.


----------



## ugapug

I have a pair of ultra-low profile 70mm fans pointed at the VRM mounting plate, but I'll run a temp sensor to it to check it out.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Welcome. Did you by chance note the temps on the back of the board?
> Double wide, that's serious bizness. Though I suppose my rig is getting there. Your old rig pulled 1800w, lol. That is sillyness. Did you run dual psu at that point? My wiring isn't anything special, but it is new. I'll have make a point of checking into it regardless.


They are, but make cooling absurd setups rather easy. Used a silverstone st1500. It's rated at up to 1600w peak output which converts to around 2000w from the wall. I did run off a 220v connection tho which did help with efficiency. Copper wires do help a little, but not really anything noticeable since ur psu isn't running quite near peak yet.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Welcome. *Did you by chance note the temps on the back of the board*?
> Double wide, that's serious bizness. Though I suppose my rig is getting there. Your old rig pulled 1800w, lol. That is sillyness. Did you run dual psu at that point? My wiring isn't anything special, but it is new. I'll have make a point of checking into it regardless.


Just a quickie for you on my setup, I put some heatsinks on mine and have an old 120mm fan pointed at the back of the CPU socket that should circulate some air around that mosfets on the bask as well....this is what I get...

Ambient temp = 23C

Idle: (*Opt1 Temp*)



Running Hyper Pi 4M test (Loop 20):


----------



## johnnyli

Hi!
Just moved from Gene2 to Gene3.... love ROG!!! The best mATX board!!!








i7 3820
G,Skill 16Gb 2133
GTX580 (getting EVGA 680 4gb)
M4 + WD black
Corsair HX650

*PS: Please add me to the Club








*



Black + Red~ my favorite!











Say 'Bye Bye' to my lovely old Gene!



Done! Currently using a single Noctua PWM fan for the rad (RPM controlled by BIOS), too cold in Canberra now


----------



## dreadnoxx

'Grats on getting yours, *johnnyli*!








I gotta say, that's a nice looking rig you got there -- I'm totally lovin' the minimalist approach.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I've *always* used the following method, hasn't failed me yet (even on my P67 Maximus Extreme)...
> Copy the BIOS file to a USB stick
> Insert the USB stick into one of the USB ports on the back I/O panel
> power-on and go into BIOS
> Go to EZ-flash and select BIOS file from USB stick
> Let BIOS flash finish completely (may be multiple reboots if it is also updating the ROG firmware or Intel firmware)
> when it restarts, go back into BIOS
> power-off
> press the CMOS reset button on the back I/O panel
> power-on
> back into BIOS and verify you are running from the proper BIOS (the main screen has the BIOS rev.)
> input all your OC settings and check boot device order, etc...
> go


Hey man, used your method to flash my BIOS to 1404 and it seemed to go well. Thanks. After the flash I noticed the fonts in the BIOS changed. Is that supposed to happen from 1202 - 1404?

Also, the sleep issue I had is still there. When I wake up the computer from sleep it seems that the CPU it locked to x12 multiplier and won't go up any higher.. RealTemp shows temps at 91 degrees on all cores so I assume it's somehow in a throttled state after waking up?

You think it's got something to do with Offset? Anyone else here use Offset and S3 sleep?

Also thinking about flashing my Crucial M4 SSD to see if that makes a difference, Is that worth doing?


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadnoxx*
> 
> 'Grats on getting yours, *johnnyli*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say, that's a nice looking rig you got there -- I'm totally lovin' the minimalist approach.


Thanks mate!


----------



## JMCB

Well I now have a problem with this board. =(

DDR3 DIMM B1 stopped working. I've tried everything with every combination of working memory in that slot, and it's now gone. If I have a stick in that spot, I get nothing but bluescreens or resets. Gonna have to do an RMA (though I hope they cross ship as I really don't want to be out without a PC for awhile). I sent a RMA request last night. I'll keep everyone updated on the RMA process.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey man, used your method to flash my BIOS to 1404 and it seemed to go well. Thanks. After the flash I noticed the fonts in the BIOS changed. Is that supposed to happen from 1202 - 1404?
> Also, the sleep issue I had is still there. When I wake up the computer from sleep it seems that the CPU it locked to x12 multiplier and won't go up any higher.. RealTemp shows temps at 91 degrees on all cores so I assume it's somehow in a throttled state after waking up?
> You think it's got something to do with Offset? Anyone else here use Offset and S3 sleep?
> Also thinking about flashing my Crucial M4 SSD to see if that makes a difference, Is that worth doing?


Yes, it's always a good idea to keep your SSD FW up to date.

As far as the sleep mode w/ offset, I don't use sleep so can't comment. I just reported that I read that the changelog for the new 1404 specifically says that it fixes sleep issues. There is a discussion about that very issue somewhere on the ROG forums, might be some other tips you can try there.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yes, it's always a good idea to keep your SSD FW up to date.
> As far as the sleep mode w/ offset, I don't use sleep so can't comment. I just reported that I read that the changelog for the new 1404 specifically says that it fixes sleep issues. There is a discussion about that very issue somewhere on the ROG forums, might be some other tips you can try there.


Yeah, I'll try flashing the SSD, but probably nothing to do with that. I've got my Asus Z68-V Pro MB overclocked the same way with Offset and sleep works good on that.

btw did the fonts change in the UEFI when you updated to 1305 or 1404? I noticed all the fonts changed. Are they supposed to? Just wondering if the flash went OK.


----------



## strong island 1

Just got my second EVGA FTW 680 4gb installed. Is anyone else worried that the second card covers the chipset fan. Is that bad?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Just got my second EVGA FTW 680 4gb installed. Is anyone else worried that the second card covers the chipset fan. Is that bad?


I think the fan will be OK. I haven't bothered installing any of the Asus utilities to know, but if you can monitor the temps of the chipset with the Asus utilities or another program, it would probably be a good idea to see what they are like now that you have that second card there.

btw Are you running surround at all? If not, is the 4GB making any difference with a single screen?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Yeah, I'll try flashing the SSD, but probably nothing to do with that. I've got my Asus Z68-V Pro MB overclocked the same way with Offset and sleep works good on that.
> btw did the fonts change in the UEFI when you updated to 1305 or 1404? I noticed all the fonts changed. Are they supposed to? Just wondering if the flash went OK.


Yeah, the BIOS font has been changing everytime I do an update. I considered it normal.


----------



## johnnyli

Hi all, Just a quick question~~ I've unplugged the USB3.0 plug from my Rampage 4 Gene last night, and realize the red plastic socket move upward from the motherboard (approx 2~3 mm), but It can be easily push it back as normal. wondering anyone has the same problem? Can I use glue to fix the socket with motherboard surface? e.g., epoxy


----------



## tsm106

^^Just push it back down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Just got my second EVGA FTW 680 4gb installed. Is anyone else worried that the second card covers the chipset fan. Is that bad?


The thing doesn't get hot at all. It draws like 7w iirc.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Just push it back down.
> The thing doesn't get hot at all. It draws like 7w iirc.


Ok thanks it was something I noticed that I thought was a little wierd.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> I think the fan will be OK. I haven't bothered installing any of the Asus utilities to know, but if you can monitor the temps of the chipset with the Asus utilities or another program, it would probably be a good idea to see what they are like now that you have that second card there.
> btw Are you running surround at all? If not, is the 4GB making any difference with a single screen?


Ya the bios says 28c. No def havent noticed difference. I just ordered the dell u3011 and I also might get a small 120hz for first person shooters. I also figured at least i have the option for surround in the future. The 4gb was only a $40.00 difference and when I spent like $1300 on graphics cards I figured I shouldn't be limited in anyway. To be honest I think maybe even just the false sense of comfort it might give me if it's not worth it in the end was worth the extra money. I just didn't want to have that question in my head. Lets say I decide to go surround in a year or a new crazy monitor comes out at least I might not have to replace my cards after I just spent so much money on them. I don't know. I work very hard but I am also very stupid with my money.


----------



## strong island 1

Actually I originally had the zotac 680 2gb and I bought it from Microcenter for $600.00. The evga 680 FTW 4gb was only $629.99. It was a difference of $30.00 for each card. To me that's worth it. I also do like to mod my games a lot and I love Skyrim and Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## El_Capitan

Hopefully this helps someone. I mostly followed this guide: http://rog.asus.com/46212011/rampage-iv-motherboards/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-bios-guide-for-overclocking-2/

These are my settings with BIOS 1404. Keep in mind, these are high overclock settings with my CPU, Motherboard, and Graphics cards cooled using a custom watercooling solution.

*Do not attempt these overclock settings with air cooling.*

*Extreme Tweaker settings:*









CPU Clock Gen Filter can be on auto, and 10UF would be okay with my settings. I don't know why I left it at 20UF.

My Samsung memory are great overclockers, and since I prefer faster timings, I just keep it at 1866MHz.










CPU VCORE at 1.350 during load using Prime95 will report in CPU-Z 1.392 - 1.400V's with my Load Line Calibration set to Ultra High. It idles as low as 1.376V's in CPU-Z. You don't want to chance anything higher than 1.4V's for supposed degradation.

VTT CPU Voltage needed to be increased to 1.16250V's for better stability to my memory and graphics cards.

2nd VTTCPU Voltage doesn't need as much of an increase.

CPU VCCSA Manual Voltage at 1.1V's is enough for 4x4GB's memory at 1866MHz.

DRAM Voltage at 1.5V's allows full stability at my DRAM overclock and 8-9-9-24-1T timings.

CPU PLL Voltage while I could go as far down to 1.55V's on my SB system, it's probably more reliable to keep it at 1.8V's.

PCH 1.1v Voltage doesn't need to be raised unless you have multiple high-end graphics cards and also overclocking them. If I kept them at 1.1V's, I would have some lock ups and BSOD's of the 0x09 variety.

I disable CPU and PCIE Spread Spectrum.










I don't mess with any of the Tweakers' Paradise settings.










I manually set CPU Ratio to 48 and disable Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology since I want to be at 4.8GHz even when idle. It's just my personal preference.










I just set my DRAM timings to 8-9-9-24-1T since I know that's stable.










I prefer my CPU Load-line at Ultra High rather than Extreme.

CPU Current Capability for high overclocks usually don't need to be set higher than 120%.

CPU Fixed Frequency Manual default at 300.

CPU Power Duty Cycle set at Extreme.

Vcore MOS volt. Control at 7V.

VCCSA Load-Line Calibration set at Extreme.

VCCSA Current Capability set to 120%.

VCCSA Fixed Frequency Manual default at 300.










DRAM-AB Current Capability would be fine at 100%, but since I'm overclocking, I set it at 120%.

DRAM-AB Power Phase Control to Optimized.

DRAM-CD Current Capability is also set at 120%.

DRAM-CD Power Phase Control to Optimized.










I believe the only thing I turn on is Intel Virtualization Technology. If you don't have a need for it, you can leave it disabled.



















I use Virtualization Technology, so I keep the Intel (R) VT-d setting Enabled.










If you have an SSD, then use ACHI Mode. If you don't, then IDE Mode is fine. If you want to eventually setup a RAID array, then choose RAID Mode.










Just my personal preferences for Boot-up settings.










Anyone have any questions or suggestions for improved settings, let me know.


----------



## ugotd8

So, I'm using the latest OpenHardwareMonitor 0.4.0 Beta.

Has anyone figured out what these two sensors are on this board ?



The way I understand it:

CPU = CPU IHS temp
System = Motherboard temp

I can't figure out what CPU_WTH & Auxiliary are reading. Anyone know ?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Actually I originally had the zotac 680 2gb and I bought it from Microcenter for $600.00. The evga 680 FTW 4gb was only $629.99. It was a difference of $30.00 for each card. To me that's worth it. I also do like to mod my games a lot and I love Skyrim and Fallout New Vegas.


I guess I am used to Australian prices and thought you needed the 4GB for something specific. If it's only a $30 difference per card it's well worth it. The price here is $729 for the 2GB and $799 for the 4GB. We're getting ripped off. I'd have two of them now if they were only $629 each here.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> So, I'm using the latest OpenHardwareMonitor 0.4.0 Beta.
> Has anyone figured out what these two sensors are on this board ?
> The way I understand it:
> CPU = CPU IHS temp
> System = Motherboard temp
> I can't figure out what CPU_WTH & Auxiliary are reading. Anyone know ?


Here's what I've got from all my temp programs. Seems the MB, CPU, & PCH are the only temp leads connected to that sensor on my board.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone. I mostly followed this guide: http://rog.asus.com/46212011/rampage-iv-motherboards/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-bios-guide-for-overclocking-2/
> These are my settings with BIOS 1404. Keep in mind, these are high overclock settings with my CPU, Motherboard, and Graphics cards cooled using a custom watercooling solution.
> *Do not attempt these overclock settings with air cooling.*
> *Extreme Tweaker settings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Clock Gen Filter can be on auto, and 10UF would be okay with my settings. I don't know why I left it at 20UF.
> My Samsung memory are great overclockers, and since I prefer faster timings, I just keep it at 1866MHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU VCORE at 1.350 during load using Prime95 will report in CPU-Z 1.392 - 1.400V's with my Load Line Calibration set to Ultra High. It idles as low as 1.376V's in CPU-Z. You don't want to chance anything higher than 1.4V's for supposed degradation.
> VTT CPU Voltage needed to be increased to 1.16250V's for better stability to my memory and graphics cards.
> 2nd VTTCPU Voltage doesn't need as much of an increase.
> CPU VCCSA Manual Voltage at 1.1V's is enough for 4x4GB's memory at 1866MHz.
> DRAM Voltage at 1.5V's allows full stability at my DRAM overclock and 8-9-9-24-1T timings.
> CPU PLL Voltage while I could go as far down to 1.55V's on my SB system, it's probably more reliable to keep it at 1.8V's.
> PCH 1.1v Voltage doesn't need to be raised unless you have multiple high-end graphics cards and also overclocking them. If I kept them at 1.1V's, I would have some lock ups and BSOD's of the 0x09 variety.
> I disable CPU and PCIE Spread Spectrum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mess with any of the Tweakers' Paradise settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I manually set CPU Ratio to 48 and disable Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology since I want to be at 4.8GHz even when idle. It's just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just set my DRAM timings to 8-9-9-24-1T since I know that's stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my CPU Load-line at Ultra High rather than Extreme.
> CPU Current Capability for high overclocks should be set to 180%.
> CPU Fixed Frequency I adjust a little to 350.
> CPU Power Duty Cycle set at Extreme.
> Vcore MOS volt. Control at 7V.
> VCCSA Load-Line Calibration set at Extreme.
> VCCSA Current Capability set to 140%.
> VCCSA Fixed Frequency I adjust a little to 350.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU VTT Switching Freq to 1.3x
> DRAM-AB Current Capability would be fine at 100%, but since I'm overclocking, I set it at 120%.
> DRAM-CD Current Capability is also set at 120%.
> PCH 1.1V Switching Freq to 1.3x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the only thing I turn on is Intel Virtualization Technology. If you don't have a need for it, you can leave it disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Virtualization Technology, so I keep the Intel (R) VT-d setting Enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an SSD, then use ACHI Mode. If you don't, then IDE Mode is fine. If you want to eventually setup a RAID array, then choose RAID Mode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my personal preferences for Boot-up settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any questions or suggestions for improved settings, let me know.


Grats on the OC. Not easy to get these stable above 4.5-4.7.

TBH, I think the settings you posted would be better for 5.6GHz on LN2. That is to say, most of your power settings are maxed out for no reason.

Take a look at this post from about a month ago. I posted settings at 4.9GHz with offset mode, speedstep on, phase mode optimized, CPU current control at 120%, etc, etc.

To me, the most fun I get from overclocking is to find the balance between power and speed. Forgive the car analogy, but your settings are like pulling up to a stop light and putting the car in neutral and flooring the gas until the light turns green. Think about it, the SB platform is amazing in that it can run anywhere from 1.2GHz to 4.9GHz just by adding .5V. It's more difficult to get an OC stable with speedstep on, dealing with C-states and everything else, but in the end it's way more rewarding IMHO.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Grats on the OC. Not easy to get these stable above 4.5-4.7.
> TBH, I think the settings you posted would be better for 5.6GHz on LN2. That is to say, most of your power settings are maxed out for no reason.
> Take a look at this post from about a month ago. I posted settings at 4.9GHz with offset mode, speedstep on, phase mode optimized, CPU current control at 120%, etc, etc.
> To me, the most fun I get from overclocking is to find the balance between power and speed. Forgive the car analogy, but your settings are like pulling up to a stop light and putting the car in neutral and flooring the gas until the light turns green. Think about it, the SB platform is amazing in that it can run anywhere from 1.2GHz to 4.9GHz just by adding .5V. *It's more difficult to get an OC stable with speedstep on, dealing with C-states and everything else, but in the end it's way more rewarding IMHO*.


I agree with that. For me it's not just a matter of being rewarding, but I also want to take full advantage of power saving where possible. So on my build, my goal is to be able to hit 5 GHz when it's needed based on load, but then while just browsing OCN or what have you for it to be chilling (pun intended) at the minimal 1.2 GHz. I might be willing to disable Hyper-threading as having 12 threads @ 5 GHz is just silly (not to mention will make it a little easier to hit 5 GHz), but C1E, C3, C6, C7, Speed Step, and Turbo Boost will all remain enabled.


----------



## headoncollision

whats wrong with asus customer service, fan expert doesn`t seem to work and they keep insisting on contacting the seller, what the seller has to do with this, and now I am contacting them regarding my broken pci-e clip and no one is replying to me.







, to be honest I have never dealt with such support before, they take too long to reply and when they do you get very short and unsatisfying answer. I was planning on getting an asus gtx 680 but after this experience I don`t think so! this is really frustrating.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> whats wrong with asus customer service, fan expert doesn`t seem to work and they keep insisting on contacting the seller, what the seller has to do with this, and now I am contacting them regarding my broken pci-e clip and no one is replying to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , to be honest I have never dealt with such support before, they take too long to reply and when they do you get very short and unsatisfying answer. I was planning on getting an asus gtx 680 but after this experience I don`t think so! this is really frustrating.


You're not alone. They sent me the wrong graphics card without contacting me first and after explaining to the customer service rep that the card wasn't the same he kept insinuating that it was, even after giving him the serial number and product model number on the card. In the end, he told me to email him the pictures showing that the card in my possession was a different card and that I had to do it within 30 minutes because he had to go.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You're not alone. They sent me the wrong graphics card without contacting me first and after explaining to the customer service rep that the card wasn't the same he kept insinuating that it was, even after giving him the serial number and product model number on the card. In the end, he told me to email him the pictures showing that the card in my possession was a different card and that I had to do it within 30 minutes because he had to go.


I love this motherboard I really do but am seriously thinking of migrating to gigabyte or evga, what happens if serious problem hit my motherboard within the warranty period?, I am guess it would be alot of pain to deal with those guys when something serious happens, I am not willing to take the risk, I hope they reply to my ticket


----------



## SimpleTech

Usually their higher end products get special treatment such as Advanced Replacement but that is only for North America residents. I do wish you the best of luck though.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Usually their higher end products get special treatment such as Advanced Replacement but that is only for North America residents. I do wish you the best of luck though.


thank you







, they just replied to me saying I should request an RMA, I have an address in NY that I can receive goods through, does advanced RMA means sending you a replacement before receiving the defective part? or just sending me the q-clip, because I won`t RMA the whole motherboard for the q-clip, if they can`t send it to me then there is no need to RMA it


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Grats on the OC. Not easy to get these stable above 4.5-4.7.
> TBH, I think the settings you posted would be better for 5.6GHz on LN2. That is to say, most of your power settings are maxed out for no reason.
> Take a look at this post from about a month ago. I posted settings at 4.9GHz with offset mode, speedstep on, phase mode optimized, CPU current control at 120%, etc, etc.
> To me, the most fun I get from overclocking is to find the balance between power and speed. Forgive the car analogy, but your settings are like pulling up to a stop light and putting the car in neutral and flooring the gas until the light turns green. Think about it, the SB platform is amazing in that it can run anywhere from 1.2GHz to 4.9GHz just by adding .5V. It's more difficult to get an OC stable with speedstep on, dealing with C-states and everything else, but in the end it's way more rewarding IMHO.


Thx, lowered my Digi + Power settings down without it affecting my stability.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they just replied to me saying I should request an RMA, I have an address in NY that I can receive goods through, does advanced RMA means sending you a replacement before receiving the defective part? or just sending me the q-clip, because I won`t RMA the whole motherboard for the q-clip, if they can`t send it to me then there is no need to RMA it


Basically they ship first so that you get the replacement right away. The thing is that they require a credit card and put a temporary hold which gets lifted as soon as they receive your board. And they don't pay for return shipping. It's mainly for those who want the board or replacement item right away without having to wait weeks. As for your damaged clip, I don't know. Most of my issues were because the board didn't put or was DOA. If there is any physical damage to the board such as bent socket pins, Asus can charge up to $125 to such repairs.


----------



## Canis-X

That is true. I dealt with them over 4-5 months when my 5970's went bad.....they only had demo cards in stock which I insisted that they bench test before they sent them to me. Neither passed their tests, so then they tried to get me to agree to replacing them with two 6850's (really??) which I refused outright. They proceeded to work their way up each card they had between that and the DCUII 6970, again they would only swap card for card....not taking into consideration that the 5970 was a dual GPU card and a lot more expensive. Finally, they agreed to send me two brand new GTX590's but they also had to replace my Crosshair IV Formula motherboard with a Crosshair V Formula because that was the first AMD chipset that supported SLi natively.....all this because ASUS decided in their infinite wisdom not to carry the 6990 in this region and refused to have it drop-shipped from Europe where it was.

In any event I go to know their entire customer service dept by name.....I called them everyday for status updates, I warned them that I would. It got to a point that I know who each of them where by the sound of their voice and they could do the same for me...LOL

If anyone is interested in their customer service direct number in N. America, not to be confused with their technical support office (they are worse) it is as follows:

510-818-4877

ASUS USA support team consists of the following memebers:
Channel (boss)
Eric
Trinity
Aaron
Martin


----------



## Mr.Pie

quick question guys.
my cousin's got no set budget for for his next build....I'm helping him select
the components and I'm tied between the p9x79 deluxe or the RIVE.
Feature wise it seems that the device offers slightly more out of the box
because of the built in Wi-Fi and BY etc.

he'll be watercooling. Any thoughts or opinions from owners ?

thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> quick question guys.
> my cousin's got no set budget for for his next build....I'm helping him select
> the components and I'm tied between the p9x79 deluxe or the RIVE.
> Feature wise it seems that the device offers slightly more out of the box
> because of the built in Wi-Fi and BY etc.
> he'll be watercooling. Any thoughts or opinions from owners ?
> thanks


I feel like the p9x79 deluxe is a little more high end mainstream and the RIVE is obviously really good for overclocking and more extreme performance. I had the p8z77 deluxe and the RIVE is way better.


----------



## dreadnoxx

Hi~!









Can I join da pah~tay?
























































































YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I feel like the p9x79 deluxe is a little more high end mainstream and the RIVE is obviously really good for overclocking and more extreme performance. I had the p9z77 deluxe and the RIVE is way better.


My favorite part of the RIVE is the bios. There's just not another setup that is close.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My favorite part of the RIVE is the bios. There's just not another setup that is close.


I agree the BIOS is amazing. The p9x79 does have the same ASUS BIOS but it doesn't have close to as many overclocking options. The p9x79 still does have a great bios though. Same mouse friendly setup but not as many tweaking options.


----------



## strong island 1

I would say if you plan on some serious overclocking and money is no issue go RIVE. If you like mainstream features like built in WIFI and still be able to overclock some go p9x79. They both are really great boards.


----------



## strong island 1

I meant I had the p8z77-v deluxe. Sorry no such thing as p9z77.


----------



## gow3

Do add me to this list. Just got mine today


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Do add me to this list. Just got mine today


Read the OP. you add your self and need a CPU-z validation.


----------



## JMCB

Wait, so advanced RMA they have to put a hold on your Credit Card for the amount, and then it gets charged back to you after they receive the board? How much is it - full retail? I don't have that kind of money lying around. But I can't be without a PC.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Wait, so advanced RMA they have to put a hold on your Credit Card for the amount, and then it gets charged back to you after they receive the board? How much is it - full retail? I don't have that kind of money lying around. But I can't be without a PC.


Yup...hold for the full amount.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Wait, so advanced RMA they have to put a hold on your Credit Card for the amount, and then it gets charged back to you after they receive the board? How much is it - full retail? I don't have that kind of money lying around. But I can't be without a PC.


It's a hold, they're not charging you for it just checking to see if your card can cover the whole amount. As long as you send in the old board there's no exchange of funds. Just don't do something stupid like not sending in the old board cuz you end up paying an astronomical price for the replacement. In a way its insurance that you'll send in the damaged board.


----------



## Canis-X

ASUS offered me kinda a retro advanced RMA. What they did was wait to ship the item to me until after I supplied them with the tracking number and the shipping vendor reported that the item had shipped out. They then shipped me my item.....they didn't require a CC (I don't have any), so there was no hold. Give it a shot, see what they say.


----------



## johnnyli

2+ hrs playing on aida64~~













updated:


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> 2+ hrs playing on aida64~~


Wow that's really nice. Those keyboards are cool if you actually can design something nice for the screen. That's one of the best I have seen. Great job. I gave up and returned mine. I just felt that over $200.00 for a keyboard was a lot and I got an ssd instead. I need another keyboard though. Thinking of going mechanical.


----------



## tsm106

Damn. After taking the stock heatsinks off my RIVE, I was flabbergasted at the state of the PCH. ROFL, what the hell do they call that jobber of a surface? It looks like someone pressed on thick aluminum foil over the die and to top that off there's a raised ridge running along it's edge. How is paste going to make a seal against that ridge? I put on square of .5mm thermal tape. Maybe I should have gone with 1mm, that ridge was pretty high lol.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Can anybody help me out here my computer was acting weird so i turned it off and now on boot it just displaying error codes 31,14,60,61,64,69,70,19 in rapid succession and the leds are going ballistic lighting up, and it wont post.

I have taken everything out the case and put everything back in but it is still doing the same thing.

also seeing that my usb devices arent getting any power.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Can anybody help me out here my computer was acting weird so i turned it off and now on boot it just displaying error codes 31,14,60,61,64,69,70,19 in rapid succession and the leds are going ballistic lighting up, and it wont post.
> I have taken everything out the case and put everything back in but it is still doing the same thing.
> also seeing that my usb devices arent getting any power.


try test the ram... e.g., insert only one ram stick, than try another...etc...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Can anybody help me out here my computer was acting weird so i turned it off and now on boot it just displaying error codes 31,14,60,61,64,69,70,19 in rapid succession and the leds are going ballistic lighting up, and it wont post.
> I have taken everything out the case and put everything back in but it is still doing the same thing.
> also seeing that my usb devices arent getting any power.


Did you take the actual mobo out of tha case too? Something like this happened to me before recently and this option fixed it for me.


----------



## Nastrodamous

booted it up this morning and it worked perfectly fine, don't know what was up with it


----------



## Striknine

I'm in the club! I got my beast running so I could get a validation.


















http://www.overclock.net/t/1250338/build-log-remedy-rive-3930k-caselabs-sth10/0_20


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think you did a fantastic job with your new PC Striknine, congratulations buddy!


----------



## gow3

That system is epic!


----------



## Hellish

At what voltage do you guys think it is time to watercool the motherboard? I am thinking of going with a cpu only loop but I dont want to do it and then be throttled by the mobo temperatures getting too high.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> At what voltage do you guys think it is time to watercool the motherboard? I am thinking of going with a cpu only loop but I dont want to do it and then be throttled by the mobo temperatures getting too high.


When you get to 1.45v on the cpu, that's when I notice the throttling happening. You could just stick a little fan up top of the cpu socket at the VRMs. That would help also.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> When you get to 1.45v on the cpu, that's when I notice the throttling happening. You could just stick a little fan up top of the cpu socket at the VRMs. That would help also.


I did up the mobo fan back to 6000rpm from the 3000rpm I had it at before, but I think it would be getting less air now as my 2ng gtx 680 is right on top of it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I don't even have that fan turned on( too loud). If you're at about 1.4v on your cpu, then you won't need a mobo block for the VRMs.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't even have that fan turned on( too loud). If you're at about 1.4v on your cpu, then you won't need a mobo block for the VRMs.


What programs can I use to monitor the VRM temps?

I'm at 1.36 on my 4.5Ghz Offset overclock. You guys think that is too high a voltage for a 4.5Ghz OC? For cooling I am using a Noctua NH-D14. I did want to get it lower, but also wanted to use Offset so i think that require a bit more voltage than manual volts? or should it be roughly the same Vcore either with Manual or Offset?

What would be the average Vcore for a 3930K at 4.5Ghz anyway?

Another thing I wanted to ask is what do you guys use for stability testing? I could run lower volts, but Prime95 27.7 gave me BSOD after 4-8 hours until I upped the voltage a bit. Prime95 27.7 seems to stress the CPU harder than the previous version because the stable overclock I had before on 26.6 it failed within seconds on 27.7 because of a lack of voltage.


----------



## Canis-X

What I did was purchase the optional temp probe wires for the motherboard and then run them to the VRM's.....worked like a charm for me, they don't cost a lot and you can monitor them with the rest of your temps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> What programs can I use to monitor the VRM temps?
> I'm at 1.36 on my 4.5Ghz Offset overclock. You guys think that is too high a voltage for a 4.5Ghz OC? For cooling I am using a Noctua NH-D14. I did want to get it lower, but also wanted to use Offset so i think that require a bit more voltage than manual volts? or should it be roughly the same Vcore either with Manual or Offset?
> What would be the average Vcore for a 3930K at 4.5Ghz anyway?
> Another thing I wanted to ask is what do you guys use for stability testing? I could run lower volts, but Prime95 27.7 gave me BSOD after 4-8 hours until I upped the voltage a bit. Prime95 27.7 seems to stress the CPU harder than the previous version because the stable overclock I had before on 26.6 it failed within seconds on 27.7 because of a lack of voltage.


I think there isn't a program to view VRM temps on the mobo. 3930k @4.5GHz? I am seeing the average voltage for that OC is about 1.35v. The VRMs will be ok at that frequency and voltage imo. So you're ok there!

And Prime95 27.7 is the best stabilty for SB-E, I also needed to adjust my OC according to that stresser.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> What programs can I use to monitor the VRM temps?
> I'm at 1.36 on my 4.5Ghz Offset overclock. You guys think that is too high a voltage for a 4.5Ghz OC? For cooling I am using a Noctua NH-D14. I did want to get it lower, but also wanted to use Offset so i think that require a bit more voltage than manual volts? or should it be roughly the same Vcore either with Manual or Offset?
> What would be the average Vcore for a 3930K at 4.5Ghz anyway?
> Another thing I wanted to ask is what do you guys use for stability testing? I could run lower volts, but Prime95 27.7 gave me BSOD after 4-8 hours until I upped the voltage a bit. Prime95 27.7 seems to stress the CPU harder than the previous version because the stable overclock I had before on 26.6 it failed within seconds on 27.7 because of a lack of voltage.


I guess my chip sux then. Right now with offset voltage I am at 1.4v with 4.5ghz. Is that terrible and can I ruin the motherboard.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think there isn't a program to view VRM temps on the mobo. 3930k @4.5GHz? I am seeing the average voltage for that OC is about 1.35v. The VRMs will be ok at that frequency and voltage imo. So you're ok there!
> And Prime95 27.7 is the best stabilty for SB-E, I also needed to adjust my OC according to that stresser.


would a mobo block fit ok with 2 x 680's. It seems so tight and the 2 680's cover a lot of that area. I really wanna get one. Also how do you up that little fan on the mobo, thru the bios?


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys is Sidewindercomputers.com a good place to order a mobo block from. I just don't see how the EK Block would fit with the top gpu in the way.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

strong island 1

You don't need a mobo block for a 4.5GHz OC with 1.4v pumping into it. Also a 4.8GHz OC with 1.4v will use more power and make the VRMs hotter compared to a 4.5GHz OC with 1.4v.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> What programs can I use to monitor the VRM temps?
> I'm at 1.36 on my 4.5Ghz Offset overclock. You guys think that is too high a voltage for a 4.5Ghz OC? For cooling I am using a Noctua NH-D14. I did want to get it lower, but also wanted to use Offset so i think that require a bit more voltage than manual volts? or should it be roughly the same Vcore either with Manual or Offset?
> What would be the average Vcore for a 3930K at 4.5Ghz anyway?
> Another thing I wanted to ask is what do you guys use for stability testing? I could run lower volts, but Prime95 27.7 gave me BSOD after 4-8 hours until I upped the voltage a bit. Prime95 27.7 seems to stress the CPU harder than the previous version because the stable overclock I had before on 26.6 it failed within seconds on 27.7 because of a lack of voltage.


I'm doing 1.28 Volts on Vcore with other cpu setting untouched.. Even with other setting that might disturb OC..( speed step, HT and all ) for 4.5GHz....


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys is Sidewindercomputers.com a good place to order a mobo block from. I just don't see how the EK Block would fit with the top gpu in the way.


Yes, I always look at Sidewinder first when I buying WC'ing stuff, they are knowledgeable, reliable and all-around good people IMO.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I guess my chip sux then. Right now with offset voltage I am at 1.4v with 4.5ghz. Is that terrible and can I ruin the motherboard.


What is your Offset voltage at? I'm using + 0.010 Did you change many other settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> I'm doing 1.28 Volts on Vcore with other cpu setting untouched.. Even with other setting that might disturb OC..( speed step, HT and all ) for 4.5GHz....


Wow that is the lowest voltage I've seen for 4.5Ghz. I assume you're using manual voltage? What do you use for stability testing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think there isn't a program to view VRM temps on the mobo. 3930k @4.5GHz? I am seeing the average voltage for that OC is about 1.35v. The VRMs will be ok at that frequency and voltage imo. So you're ok there!
> And Prime95 27.7 is the best stabilty for SB-E, I also needed to adjust my OC according to that stresser.


Ahh OK. I thought you could monitor the VRM temps. I never installed any of the Asus software so I thought you could monitor it in that. Do you guys install any of the Asus software? If so, what? I don't normally install any of the utilities. Yeah Prime95 27.7 seems to be pretty demanding on the CPU. How long do you guys usually run Prime for?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> What is your Offset voltage at? I'm using + 0.010 Did you change many other settings?
> Wow that is the lowest voltage I've seen for 4.5Ghz. I assume you're using manual voltage? What do you use for stability testing?
> Ahh OK. I thought you could monitor the VRM temps. I never installed any of the Asus software so I thought you could monitor it in that. Do you guys install any of the Asus software? If so, what? I don't normally install any of the utilities. Yeah Prime95 27.7 seems to be pretty demanding on the CPU. How long do you guys usually run Prime for?


Yes, manual voltage. Stressed 24 Hours on Aida 64, and Prime95. Several hours on Aida64 + Prime95 + FurMark ( Stressed the hell out, to see if its really stable )


----------



## headoncollision

just an update on the pci-E q-clip, that I broke two weeks ago and came here looking for a solution, asus just replied to me about it saying that they cannot send me a replacement clip and they will have to replace the whole pci-E slot, and it will cost me since its damage done by me, so I sent them asking if my warranty is still ok and they replied to me today saying that the warranty is voided but I can always send the motherboard in if something happened to it and let the techs determine it will be fixed under warranty or not.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> strong island 1
> You don't need a mobo block for a 4.5GHz OC with 1.4v pumping into it. Also a 4.8GHz OC with 1.4v will use more power and make the VRMs hotter compared to a 4.5GHz OC with 1.4v.


I know this might sound really dumb but I just think it looks realy cool. Plus I was thinking of trying to push it a little further. I got the Corsair 800D with plans to go full water. I figure with the hardware I have it was really made for extreme performance, I think, and I would like to push it as far as I can. I was thinking of doing a cpu and mobo loop and then add the video cards once I can find full cover blocks. Do you think that is way too much to take on for a beginner. The Corsair 800D has a lot of space to the right of the mobo when I look thru the window and I really want to fill it out because I think it looks funny right now. I really want one of those resevoirs that sits to the right of the mobo in view. Do you think the EK block they have for our motherboard will fit with a gpu in the top slot? I was also thinking of maybe just doing the north bridge? I don't really know what I'm thinking I just love the way the loops around here look and really want one. I figured I have already spent almost $4,000.00 I might as well go all out.

I'm sorry if I am saying anything real stupid or sound real beginner'ish but I am learning as much as I can everyday. I'm getting really good performance now with he h100 and air. I can' imagine what it would be like with water.


----------



## strong island 1

Looking at my setup does anyone have any advice on what kind of a loop I could do without doing the video cards right away. I figure I could put a rad in the bottom and top, the reservoir to the right of the mobo and the pump wherever it will fit. This case is so huge I think it would be stupid not to go full water. If I was going to stick with air i probably should have gone with a different case, but I really love this case.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Looking at my setup does anyone have any advice on what kind of a loop I could do without doing the video cards right away. I figure I could put a rad in the bottom and top, the reservoir to the right of the mobo and the pump wherever it will fit. This case is so huge I think it would be stupid not to go full water. If I was going to stick with air i probably should have gone with a different case, but I really love this case.


I don't play games, so I don't have my GPU in the loop. What it comes down to in watercooling is how much rad you can squeeze into a given case. Sometimes, people will even mount their radiators externally, which is a matter of personal preference I suppose. The best advice I could give is to go into the case section here on OCN, find the 800D club thread and read thru it entirely. Look at what others have done and come up with some ideas that way. Come back here and ask "hey, what do you guys think about this setup" for example.

When it comes to watercooling our beloved RIVE, you are going to find alot of different opinions that will cloud what people are telling you. Some will say watercooling the board is not necessary, others will disagree. I say watercooling the VRMs has helped my overclock, and watercooling the PCH is not necessary at all.

In the case of the 3930K + X79, these put out a ton of power to be dissipated. I haven't looked at an 800D in a long time, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say you would need at least two rads to cool it properly.

Now, this next part may sound a little harsh, but it's meant to help.

I haven't seen you work on your overclock properly yet. 1.4V for 4.4Ghz is not right. You should start over, using my offset mode overclock settings (see post 1200 of this thread). Start it at stock, testing with 30 minutes of OCCT. Make a log of your VID, wattage and average coretemps for each run. Then up the multiplier by one, repeat adding vcore when necessary. You do not need any Extreeeeme settings to get even 4.9Ghz stable on this board. This is a quality board and the power management is very well done when set to optimized. Only then will you be able to stop and say "OK, this is where I'm temp limited and watercooling will help me go further".

Which leads me to the H100. The H100 is not a bad cooler, but the fans that ship with it just aren't up to the task. Here you can buy the first parts for you watercooling setup, get four GentleTyphoon AP15s. Put them on the rad of your H100 (2 push and 2 pull). In the future, if you do go to full-on watercooling, those fans will be your radiator fans anyway.

I just helped a guy here with temp problems on his H100. It turned out he had the PWM pump speed control connected to the CPU_FAN header and he also had CPU FAN Control enabled in BIOS. This caused the H100 pump to under-perform. Make sure your fan control is disabled in BIOS if you have it hooked up that way.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I don't play games, so I don't have my GPU in the loop. What it comes down to in watercooling is how much rad you can squeeze into a given case. Sometimes, people will even mount their radiators externally, which is a matter of personal preference I suppose. The best advice I could give is to go into the case section here on OCN, find the 800D club thread and read thru it entirely. Look at what others have done and come up with some ideas that way. Come back here and ask "hey, what do you guys think about this setup" for example.
> When it comes to watercooling our beloved RIVE, you are going to find alot of different opinions that will cloud what people are telling you. Some will say watercooling the board is not necessary, others will disagree. I say watercooling the VRMs has helped my overclock, and watercooling the PCH is not necessary at all.
> In the case of the 3930K + X79, these put out a ton of power to be dissipated. I haven't looked at an 800D in a long time, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say you would need at least two rads to cool it properly.
> Now, this next part may sound a little harsh, but it's meant to help.
> I haven't seen you work on your overclock properly yet. 1.4V for 4.4Ghz is not right. You should start over, using my offset mode overclock settings (see post 1200 of this thread). Start it at stock, testing with 30 minutes of OCCT. Make a log of your VID, wattage and average coretemps for each run. Then up the multiplier by one, repeat adding vcore when necessary. You do not need any Extreeeeme settings to get even 4.9Ghz stable on this board. This is a quality board and the power management is very well done when set to optimized. Only then will you be able to stop and say "OK, this is where I'm temp limited and watercooling will help me go further".
> Which leads me to the H100. The H100 is not a bad cooler, but the fans that ship with it just aren't up to the task. Here you can buy the first parts for you watercooling setup, get four GentleTyphoon AP15s. Put them on the rad of your H100 (2 push and 2 pull). In the future, if you do go to full-on watercooling, those fans will be your radiator fans anyway.
> I just helped a guy here with temp problems on his H100. It turned out he had the PWM pump speed control connected to the CPU_FAN header and he also had CPU FAN Control enabled in BIOS. This caused the H100 pump to under-perform. Make sure your fan control is disabled in BIOS if you have it hooked up that way.


Not it's not harsh, I really really appreciate any time you take out of your day to give me advice. I guess it was a prettly stupid and general question. Sorry about that. I am going to get some ideas first and then I will come back and ask everyones advice.

To be totally honest this is my first build and I am still learning a lot, and the bios at first looked like a different language. I am trying to learn a little bit everyday but I am sure that I haven't worked my overclock properly.

Right now temps with H100 with Prime 95 at 1.4v at 4.5ghz gets to about mid 60's low 70's. I have it set up with just push fans as an exhaust at the top of my case. My room is very cool with the A/C so I am thinking about using it as an intake with push/pull fans so I can draw in some of the cooler air into my case instead of using the warm air from inside the case to cool the rad.

I do think I have a ton of space though for internal rads. I was going to take out the bottom hd slots and then the bottom will have a lot of room for a rad. I was also thinking of removing the hot swap bays and creating a better intake.

I have a lot of ideas but don't know where to start. I am going to read thru the 800d thread like you said to see what everyone else did and start there.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I don't play games, so I don't have my GPU in the loop. What it comes down to in watercooling is how much rad you can squeeze into a given case. Sometimes, people will even mount their radiators externally, which is a matter of personal preference I suppose. The best advice I could give is to go into the case section here on OCN, find the 800D club thread and read thru it entirely. Look at what others have done and come up with some ideas that way. Come back here and ask "hey, what do you guys think about this setup" for example.
> When it comes to watercooling our beloved RIVE, you are going to find alot of different opinions that will cloud what people are telling you. Some will say watercooling the board is not necessary, others will disagree. I say watercooling the VRMs has helped my overclock, and watercooling the PCH is not necessary at all.
> In the case of the 3930K + X79, these put out a ton of power to be dissipated. I haven't looked at an 800D in a long time, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say you would need at least two rads to cool it properly.
> Now, this next part may sound a little harsh, but it's meant to help.
> I haven't seen you work on your overclock properly yet. 1.4V for 4.4Ghz is not right. You should start over, using my offset mode overclock settings (see post 1200 of this thread). Start it at stock, testing with 30 minutes of OCCT. Make a log of your VID, wattage and average coretemps for each run. Then up the multiplier by one, repeat adding vcore when necessary. You do not need any Extreeeeme settings to get even 4.9Ghz stable on this board. This is a quality board and the power management is very well done when set to optimized. Only then will you be able to stop and say "OK, this is where I'm temp limited and watercooling will help me go further".
> Which leads me to the H100. The H100 is not a bad cooler, but the fans that ship with it just aren't up to the task. Here you can buy the first parts for you watercooling setup, get four GentleTyphoon AP15s. Put them on the rad of your H100 (2 push and 2 pull). In the future, if you do go to full-on watercooling, those fans will be your radiator fans anyway.
> I just helped a guy here with temp problems on his H100. It turned out he had the PWM pump speed control connected to the CPU_FAN header and he also had CPU FAN Control enabled in BIOS. This caused the H100 pump to under-perform. Make sure your fan control is disabled in BIOS if you have it hooked up that way.


Thanks a lot for that link about the H100, I just read thru the whole thread. One of your posts in that thread I just read which was -

"One thing to keep in mind is that a setting of auto for offset vcore does NOT equal zero. Always use plus or minus at least .005."

I think this was a great tip for me because I am using auto with offset right now. I am going to go into the bios now and start to work on my voltage a bit to see if I can lower it. I am also going to turn off the CPU fan control.

Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## strong island 1

h


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> In the case of the 3930K + X79, these put out a ton of power to be dissipated. I haven't looked at an 800D in a long time, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say you would need at least two rads to cool it properly.
> Now, this next part may sound a little harsh, but it's meant to help.
> I haven't seen you work on your overclock properly yet. 1.4V for 4.4Ghz is not right. You should start over, using my offset mode overclock settings (see post 1200 of this thread). Start it at stock, testing with 30 minutes of OCCT. Make a log of your VID, wattage and average coretemps for each run. Then up the multiplier by one, repeat adding vcore when necessary. You do not need any Extreeeeme settings to get even 4.9Ghz stable on this board. This is a quality board and the power management is very well done when set to optimized. Only then will you be able to stop and say "OK, this is where I'm temp limited and watercooling will help me go further".
> Which leads me to the H100. The H100 is not a bad cooler, but the fans that ship with it just aren't up to the task. Here you can buy the first parts for you watercooling setup, get four GentleTyphoon AP15s. Put them on the rad of your H100 (2 push and 2 pull). In the future, if you do go to full-on watercooling, those fans will be your radiator fans anyway.
> I just helped a guy here with temp problems on his H100. It turned out he had the PWM pump speed control connected to the CPU_FAN header and he also had CPU FAN Control enabled in BIOS. This caused the H100 pump to under-perform. Make sure your fan control is disabled in BIOS if you have it hooked up that way.


Those are great tips Ugotd8. I just got the RIVE / 3930k / H100 and need some work on my OC. Im going to try your offset settings. Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Wow I can't believe that just happened. I followed ugotd8's advice and changed +offset voltage from auto to .005 and my load voltage on prime95 blend went from 1.4v down to 1.32 volts. My temps were hitting about high 60's sometimes 70's and now during the same time in prime95 were at low 50's. I only ran it for about 20 min because I wanted to post how much of a difference it made. I'm going to run it for a little longer now. I was getting fustrated because everytime I got a BSOD it corrupted my windows install so I stopped tweaking for awhile. I have installed windows already 6 times in about 6 weeks. If I start getting BSOD's should I just raise the offset in increments of .005? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow I can't believe that just happened. I followed ugotd8's advice and changed +offset voltage from auto to .005 and my load voltage on prime95 blend went from 1.4v down to 1.32 volts. My temps were hitting about high 60's sometimes 70's and now during the same time in prime95 were at low 50's. I only ran it for about 20 min because I wanted to post how much of a difference it made. I'm going to run it for a little longer now. I was getting fustrated because everytime I got a BSOD it corrupted my windows install so I stopped tweaking for awhile. I have installed windows already 6 times in about 6 weeks. If I start getting BSOD's should I just raise the offset in increments of .005? Thanks again for the help.


Good news. Assuming you set the other voltages (VCCSA, VTT and PLL) to approx what I had (and not auto) then yes, you will just bump the offset mode vcore up +.005. Also, that is assuming your BSOD is a 101. If you begin to get 124s, that can be unrelated to vcore and VTT/VCCSA may need to come up a little.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Good news. Assuming you set the other voltages (VCCSA, VTT and PLL) to approx what I had (and not auto) then yes, you will just bump the offset mode vcore up +.005. Also, that is assuming your BSOD is a 101. If you begin to get 124s, that can be unrelated to vcore and VTT/VCCSA may need to come up a little.


I'm barely beginning to OC my 3930k and i dont want jump up to your settings @ 4.9ghz yet. Where is a good starting point @4.3ghz?

Also anyones input on H100 fans turn up put of Haf X case vs down. Ive heard down is better to help cool the VRMs but wouldn't that be blowing hot air on them?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> After a brief non-scientific testing period, I'd say yes. I have the PCH fan profile set to silent mode in the BIOS and I just like having a fan on there. YMMV of course...


When I was checking out the pch fan, I saw the condition of the die and it was pathetic. The surface was horrendous so I threw on some thermal pads, nice ones too 7w/mk which has got to be ten times better than paste on the useless setup they had on their given the horrid uneven surface of the die covering.

So far, well nvm I finished it lol. Just waiting on another 10ft of primoflex so I can move the nova 10 ft away from me lol! This pick is before final assembly when I was leak testing the gpus.



Leak testing gpus after I disassembled them and vinegar bathing them.



Oh forgot to explain why I soaked the blocks in vinegar! Good job EK. Brand new block [email protected]!!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I'm barely beginning to OC my 3930k and i dont want jump up to your settings @ 4.9ghz yet. Where is a good starting point @4.3ghz?
> Also anyones input on H100 fans turn up put of Haf X case vs down. Ive heard down is better to help cool the VRMs but wouldn't that be blowing hot air on them?


A good starting point at 4.3 would be +.005 offset vcore and set the multi to 43. The rest should be the same (although your memory settings will need to be changed, unless of course you have the same RAM).


----------



## tsm106

At 4.3ghz I use -.060 to -.055 with medium LLC.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> A good starting point at 4.3 would be +.005 offset vcore and set the multi to 43. The rest should be the same (although your memory settings will need to be changed, unless of course you have the same RAM).


I was thinking of getting same ram just to use your settings. The ram timings are so confusing to me. It's pretty overwhelming at first.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> When I was checking out the pch fan, I saw the condition of the die and it was pathetic. The surface was horrendous so I threw on some thermal pads, nice ones too 7w/mk which has got to be ten times better than paste on the useless setup they had on their given the horrid uneven surface of the die covering.
> So far, well nvm I finished it lol. Just waiting on another 10ft of primoflex so I can move the nova 10 ft away from me lol! This pick is before final assembly when I was leak testing the gpus.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/943766/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leak testing gpus after I disassembled them and vinegar bathing them.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/943771/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to explain why I soaked the blocks in vinegar! Good job EK. Brand new block [email protected]!!
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/943782/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Simply awesome. Is that a 480 on top ? And the nova is a 1080 ? Daym, now that's a loop people.









EK < crap.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Simply awesome. Is that a 480 on top ? And the nova is a 1080 ? Daym, now that's a loop people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK < crap.


I outgrew my loop. Being short of rad surface sucks and I just couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> At 4.3ghz I use -.060 to -.055 with medium LLC.


I used to do it this way as well. I read here that is may be better having LLC completely off (BIOS LLC = auto) when using offset mode. The benefit of that is a more predictable idle vcore (and preventing idle BSODs). That bad part is when it spikes a little higher than usual (although I never see it go over 1.38 at 4.8GHz).

Quote: _"If using an Offset vid do not use any LLC this helps to ensure superior efficiency and reduced voltage to the CPU at idle and load states. "_


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I used to do it this way as well. I read here that is may be better having LLC completely off (BIOS LLC = auto) when using offset mode. The benefit of that is a more predictable idle vcore (and preventing idle BSODs). That bad part is when it spikes a little higher than usual (although I never see it go over 1.38 at 4.8GHz).
> Quote: _"If using an Offset vid do not use any LLC this helps to ensure superior efficiency and reduced voltage to the CPU at idle and load states. "_


I dunno about that. My voltage does not spike and is steady at 1.22-1.23v with those settings. Idle volts is like .9v or something iirc, I'm on my lappy atm.


----------



## Swolern

Guys where in the bios settings is the option to change which pci-e slot bios is displayed on. I cant find that damn thing anywhere..........


----------



## Swolern

^Anyone?


----------



## Canis-X

Not sure that there is one tbh....which ever is in slot 1.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Not sure that there is one tbh....which ever is in slot 1.


default is slot 1, im running 4-way SLI so my GPUs have to be connected to slots 2,3,4 as per nvidia drivers. So i have to switch out DVI cables every time i want to get into bios=PIA


----------



## ProfeZZor X

HELP... I'm not sure if its the RIVE or my GTX 590. So far nothing has happened at my initial start up. The LED went through a series of codes, then stopped at A2. When I tried it earlier, it was at code 64. The television display recognizes there's a connection to the pc, but there is no visualization at all. The light on the GPU is constantly blinking when ever I turn on the pc power, but that's it. At this point I don't know if its the motherboard or the GPU. It's been way over the standard 30 second wait time for the RIVE power-on test, so i have no clue what it is or what it could be. I hope its not a faulty MoBo or GPU... Both cost me a pretty penny, and I bought them months ago, online.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> HELP... I'm not sure if its the RIVE or my GTX 590. So far nothing has happened at my initial start up. The LED went through a series of codes, then stopped at A2. When I tried it earlier, it was at code 64. The television display recognizes there's a connection to the pc, but there is no visualization at all. The light on the GPU is constantly blinking when ever I turn on the pc power, but that's it. At this point I don't know if its the motherboard or the GPU. It's been way over the standard 30 second wait time for the RIVE power-on test, so i have no clue what it is or what it could be. I hope its not a faulty MoBo or GPU... Both cost me a pretty penny, and I bought them months ago, online.


A2 = IDE Detect

You might try disconnecting all of your storage devices (cd-rom & disks) and you should be able to get into BIOS.

found on page 2-22 of the manual.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> HELP... I'm not sure if its the RIVE or my GTX 590. So far nothing has happened at my initial start up. The LED went through a series of codes, then stopped at A2. When I tried it earlier, it was at code 64. The television display recognizes there's a connection to the pc, but there is no visualization at all. The light on the GPU is constantly blinking when ever I turn on the pc power, but that's it. At this point I don't know if its the motherboard or the GPU. It's been way over the standard 30 second wait time for the RIVE power-on test, so i have no clue what it is or what it could be. I hope its not a faulty MoBo or GPU... Both cost me a pretty penny, and I bought them months ago, online.


Code 64 refers to ram.
troubleshooting i can think of:
-try 1 ram slot only
- Reset CMOS
- Try 590 in a different pci-e slot
-try a new pci-e psu cable


----------



## Swolern

Anyone know of an option for a sound card if my 4 GPUs are covering up the extra pci-e slot? Some sort of pci-e cable extension?
Any other option besides pci-e based sound card that has good quality. I have a surround sound setup, but this would be for my headphones/earbuds. Thanks


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone know of an option for a sound card if my 4 GPUs are covering up the extra pci-e slot? Some sort of pci-e cable extension?
> Any other option besides pci-e based sound card that has good quality. I have a surround sound setup, but this would be for my headphones/earbuds. Thanks


http://www.amazon.com/BestDealUSA-Ribbon-Extension-Extender-Adapter/dp/B006DQRUZ8


----------



## Swolern

^Awesome, thanks, ordered


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone know of an option for a sound card if my 4 GPUs are covering up the extra pci-e slot? Some sort of pci-e cable extension?
> Any other option besides pci-e based sound card that has good quality. I have a surround sound setup, but this would be for my headphones/earbuds. Thanks


A soundcard is the only reason I didn't go for 4 cards. It's too bad nVidia made all of their cards this generation dual slot no matter whether you waterblock them or not. not sure how you're going to manage that ribbon cable without the soundcard just chilling in the case as an eyesore. I miss the good ole fermi days where you could populate a rig with 7 gtx 480s if you so wanted.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> A soundcard is the only reason I didn't go for 4 cards. It's too bad nVidia made all of their cards this generation dual slot no matter whether you waterblock them or not. not sure how you're going to manage that ribbon cable without the soundcard just chilling in the case as an eyesore. I miss the good ole fermi days where you could populate a rig with 7 gtx 480s if you so wanted.


Actually my HAF X 942 case has an extra extra slot bracket for the sound card below the 4th GPU. So I could route the pic-e extension cable to there. Any compatibility issues?


----------



## Canis-X

Can't hurt trying it out and seeing if it will work right or not. Post some pics though with it installed so that we can see also. Curious to see if it works or not and how it looks installed.









Thanks for trying it out!!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> A2 = IDE Detect
> You might try disconnecting all of your storage devices (cd-rom & disks) and you should be able to get into BIOS.
> found on page 2-22 of the manual.


So far I've disconnected all of the drives (blu-ray, SSD, HDD), and relocated the GTX 590 HC to the second PCI slot, and still flashing... The PSU I have for the time being is a cheapo Apevia Warlock 1100 - said to have a real world wattage of 900. Not sure if that makes any difference, but I've tried disconnecting several things and moved the GPU around and i still get the constant flashing light on the EVGA logo.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> So far I've disconnected all of the drives (blu-ray, SSD, HDD), and relocated the GTX 590 HC to the second PCI slot, and still flashing... The PSU I have for the time being is a cheapo Apevia Warlock 1100 - said to have a real world wattage of 900. Not sure if that makes any difference, but I've tried disconnecting several things and moved the GPU around and i still get the constant flashing light on the EVGA logo.


You might check the red switch block next to the reset button to make sure all pci-slots are set to "on". Also, make sure slow-mode switch is off (right next to LCD code readout).


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You might check the red switch block next to the reset button to make sure all pci-slots are set to "on". Also, make sure slow-mode switch is off (right next to LCD code readout).


Check, check, and check... Those settings were in those positions right out of the box, so I haven't touched them. I also switched power cable slots and connections on the GPU just now too... Still nothing.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Check, check, and check... Those settings were in those positions right out of the box, so I haven't touched them. I also switched power cable slots and connections on the GPU just now too... Still nothing.


Looks like gtx 590 blinking logo light means power problem. I would try a more reliable PSU. http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=926096&mpage=1


----------



## MacG32

For the newer members joining in, please locate the first post and click sign up to sign up for our outstanding club!







Thank you.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Check, check, and check... Those settings were in those positions right out of the box, so I haven't touched them. I also switched power cable slots and connections on the GPU just now too... Still nothing.


If you're using pci-E power cable extentions, then go directly from psu cables to the gpu and see if the problem persists. Sometimes bad cable extentions cause problems like this.


----------



## MykaAurora

Well, seems that I have a problem.

Overclocked my system to 4.5 GHz @ 1.28 Vcore. With everything stocks.

XMP Profile for RAMS. ( Need this profile to boot up ).

Everything stable, except whenever I used Sandboxie LINKthat enable myself to open up more than one windows for same application.

In my case, Team Fortress 2 Idling.

Whenever I'm using that software, after several minutes, my system froze. I can see the display, but frozen solid. Even input device won't work.

Do reply if I need to provide more details.

Thanks!


----------



## deafboy

If your system freezes...then you're obviously not stable.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> If your system freezes...then you're obviously not stable.


What is the reason? I've stressed it 24 hours with AIDA64 , Prime95.. Even 1 week of non stop usage. Stressed all of my RAMs, stable.

Only freeze with that application.


----------



## deafboy

What do you mean what is the reason?

Computer freezes, computer is not suppose to freeze...lol.

I've run 36 hours of prime, 50+ runs of IBT, 24/7 usage, but failed folding after a few hours.

So either things aren't stable or the program sucks...

Easy way to test, up the volts and see if it still happens.

Could very well be the programmed just gobbling up resources and going into an uninteruptable state causing the whole thing to freeze. Check your error logs?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What do you mean what is the reason?
> Computer freezes, computer is not suppose to freeze...lol.
> I've run 36 hours of prime, 50+ runs of IBT, 24/7 usage, but failed folding after a few hours.
> So either things aren't stable or the program sucks...
> Easy way to test, up the volts and see if it still happens.
> Could very well be the programmed just gobbling up resources and going into an uninteruptable state causing the whole thing to freeze. Check your error logs?


Huh.. I'm going to do that.

Thanks


----------



## MykaAurora

Thanks for pointing out. Turns out, need to change voltage mode. Now, I'm using offset -0.020 ... Seems stable so far ( with sandboxie running longer than usual )..


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> post


How do you like the RIVE xspc block I am thinking about getting it


----------



## ugotd8

Speaking of blocks for the RIVE, I emailed MIPS about their block. Here's what I got back:

_many thanks for your request.
yes we also have a set for rampage 4 extreme, it is not listed in international shop (coming soon).
you could order it via german website www.mips-computer.de, item number mch4451 or directly via mail here._

A little poking around there and found this beauty...

Anyone using it already ?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> How do you like the RIVE xspc block I am thinking about getting it


I like it....looks good IMO and it keeps things nice and cool. Wish all these kits though had some kind of option on the back. Ended up adding VRAM cooling heatsinks to the back plate, that thing gets freaking hot. lol.


----------



## Ice009

Has anyone in this thread had the issue where their temp sensors are stuck on 91 degrees and the multiplier is locked at x12 when waking up from sleep? Currently using the latest 1404 BIOS and still have this issue.


----------



## UNOE

What block performs the best for 2011. Most the blocks I see look to be made for 1155 or 1366. The 2011 socket seems to be a after thought and usually need adapters. Is there any block that was made specifically for 2011.


----------



## Swolern

Hey guys having trouble with my ram on my new RIVE. First I had Patriot 16gb 4x4 2133 cl11 1.65v, then I exchanged for Corsair 16gb 4x6 2133 cl11 1.5v. Both ram ran at 1333 fine. When I tried to run with XMP 2133 profile windows would not boot on both Patriots or Corsair ram. I tried setting XMP automatic and then manually adjusting voltages and timmings with no luck. Both of these ram were labeled for X79. All other settings were set to default including CPU.

Am I doing something wrong here or is the RIVE just picky with ram?

Also XMP profiles requested VCSSA 1.35v on Patriots and 1.30v on Corsair. Is that voltage safe? I've read VCSSA > 1.2v can cause degradation to SBe CPUs. Is this true?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey guys having trouble with my ram on my new RIVE. First I had Patriot 16gb 4x4 2133 cl11 1.65v, then I exchanged for Corsair 16gb 4x6 2133 cl11 1.5v. Both ram ran at 1333 fine. When I tried to run with XMP 2133 profile windows would not boot on both Patriots or Corsair ram. I tried setting XMP automatic and then manually adjusting voltages and timmings with no luck. Both of these ram were labeled for X79. All other settings were set to default including CPU.
> Am I doing something wrong here or is the RIVE just picky with ram?
> Also XMP profiles requested VCSSA 1.35v on Patriots and 1.30v on Corsair. Is that voltage safe? I've read VCSSA > 1.2v can cause degradation to SBe CPUs. Is this true?


Read the RIVE guide, it explains all the voltages and what's typical use in there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What block performs the best for 2011. Most the blocks I see look to be made for 1155 or 1366. The 2011 socket seems to be a after thought and usually need adapters. Is there any block that was made specifically for 2011.


A mfgr would go broke making a block exclusively for the 2011 socket, there just aren't as many in use as the other sockets. Define adapters. Pick one that has the extra hardware for 2011 and uses the stock 2011 plate.

New testing of many many blocks on the 3930k going on here...

Previous testing here

I've used the Raystom, Apogee HD and now the Bitspower Summit EF on my SB-E. Of the three, only the Raystorm had the least efficient mounting mechanism. The other two are dead easy to mount and have a nice large surface area to cover the SB-E.


----------



## UNOE

My first mount with raystorm I had one core 12c higher got to 4.7ghz.
Second mount one core 12c higher another core 20c higher got to 4.1ghz

Both where with IndigoExtreme. I used both of them I wish I would have left the frist one.

I haven't had time to redue me another mount with normal TIM. It took me a few hours last time to drain both loops. The way I have the rig setup I have to drain both loops take apart loop where the chipset is just to get to the CPU TIM. I was so frustrated after the last mount.


----------



## deafboy

That kind of temp difference is normal btw


----------



## UNOE

Well the 12c higher core was the one always failing prime.


----------



## deafboy

Oh...well that isn't normal. Hmmm


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Read the RIVE guide, it explains all the voltages and what's typical use in there.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


Awesome read! Thanks for that. Rep+1


----------



## fongg

Hi,

I've just built my first intel system using the RIVF and F3-1866CQF-16GAB from G Skill. This memory kit is rated at 1866 9-10-9 1.5v. I noticed that with everything on auto, it will run at 1600 cl11. However, if I switch to XMP, I will start to get errors when I run LinX at around the 3rd run. Everything else is stock. I have tried setting rampage tweak to mode 1 and vccsa to 1.25v as per G Skill's instructions for the RIVE (even though I own the RIVF) but I still get errors when I run LinX. What can I do? BIOS is also updated to the latest.

Thanks


----------



## Jokah

Try increasing your dram voltage slightly and run tests again. If this cures your problem then you know the ram is not able to run at what it is advertised and rated at. Therefore you could return them not rma.


----------



## MacG32

dpinkis, your CPU-Z Validation was not a link to a validation and has been removed. Please do not spam the sign up page/members list.









Swolern, your CPU-Z Validation was rejected for some reason. Please try again. Thank you.


----------



## fongg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Try increasing your dram voltage slightly and run tests again. If this cures your problem then you know the ram is not able to run at what it is advertised and rated at. Therefore you could return them not rma.


I just tried running memtest and it did one pass without errors. Is this enough to confirm that the problem isn't with the memory? I noticed that with everything set to auto, the cpu will turbo to 3.5ghz when I run LinX. However, when I load XMP the cpu will turbo to 3.8ghz. Is this normal?


----------



## MykaAurora

Turns out I'm right, my OC was stable..

Revert everything to stock, except for XMP-2133 for RAMs ( Only this allows me to boot into OS ). Sandboxie 6 application. Still freeze after around 30 minutes.

Why is that? Is my chip a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## dph314

Hey guys. I just pulled the trigger on the RIVE and a 3930k. I was just wondering what RAM you would recommend? I'm really not too experienced in the RAM department, so. I would like something that overclocks well, 2000mhz for sure for benchmark runs. For everyday use, 1866mhz. Looking for 2 X 4GB. Thanks in advance


----------



## deafboy

Samsung 30nm sounds like your kind of ram....


----------



## TheBirdman74

would like to hear if anybody had a few rog stickers I could have? bought an rog board off a friend who already has the large sticker on his case.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Samsung 30nm sounds like your kind of ram....


Was thinking about something more along the lines of these-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233183
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233184

Just want to know if there's a certain type out there that more people are using because it overclocks better or is more reliable or something like that.

Edit: Well, maybe not _exactly_ like that, ha. Just checked the Noctua Compatiblity List. No-go on those sticks.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just want to know if there's a certain type out there that more people are using because it overclocks better or is more reliable or something like that.


The Samsung 30nm.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> The Samsung 30nm.


http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341866500&sr=8-2&keywords=samsung+ddr3+30nm This the one?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341866500&sr=8-2&keywords=samsung+ddr3+30nm This the one?


Yup.


----------



## Jokah

Another vote for Samsung here.


----------



## dph314

Ordered. Thanks to everyone for the help


----------



## MykaAurora

Need help, on page 191...


----------



## roskof

I'm having issues with my USB 3.0. It seems like it's not providing enough power to run my WD my passport 1TB external HDD.

The HDD would work on any USB 2.0, and on other computers using USB 3.0. I updated USB 3.0 drivers, HDD drivers and still no luck. There are time that it will work but after being plugged in for a few minutes. I also tried the USB 3.0 boost feature from Asus AI Suite with no success.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. I just pulled the trigger on the RIVE and a 3930k. I was just wondering what RAM you would recommend? I'm really not too experienced in the RAM department, so. I would like something that overclocks well, 2000mhz for sure for benchmark runs. For everyday use, 1866mhz. Looking for 2 X 4GB. Thanks in advance


I run my 4x4gb samsungs at 2400mhz 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.53v. Pretty damn flexible ram!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341866500&sr=8-2&keywords=samsung+ddr3+30nm This the one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Another vote for Samsung here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I run my 4x4gb samsungs at 2400mhz 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.53v. Pretty damn flexible ram!


I forth this! I got 32GB running at 2000Mhz with CL9 timings at 1.55v, sweet!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> I'm having issues with my USB 3.0. It seems like it's not providing enough power to run my WD my passport 1TB external HDD.
> The HDD would work on any USB 2.0, and on other computers using USB 3.0. I updated USB 3.0 drivers, HDD drivers and still no luck. There are time that it will work but after being plugged in for a few minutes. I also tried the USB 3.0 boost feature from Asus AI Suite with no success.
> Any suggestions?


Edit: read your thread as pci-e 3.0. Sorry, staying up to late.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> I'm having issues with my USB 3.0. It seems like it's not providing enough power to run my WD my passport 1TB external HDD.
> The HDD would work on any USB 2.0, and on other computers using USB 3.0. I updated USB 3.0 drivers, HDD drivers and still no luck. There are time that it will work but after being plugged in for a few minutes. I also tried the USB 3.0 boost feature from Asus AI Suite with no success.
> Any suggestions?


By many people hear it sounds like the Samsungs are great, just be careful with static damage since they dont have any heatsink.

As for me, like you, im not very good at OC the ram and ram timings in general. I went to 3 different ram until i found a good one. The first two i had the Patriot 2133 CL11 16gb 1.65v, then Corsair 2133 16gb CL11 1.5v. I could not get both to run past 1333mhz. I spent a lot of time messing with timings and voltages, loading XMP profile automatically and manually, still no go. Third pair was the charm Ripjaws Z 2133 cl11 1.6v. Loaded up XMP automatically and booted up the first time to problems at all, definitely the least hassle out of any ram i owned. 16gb on sale for $95 until tomorrow. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501


----------



## MykaAurora

Is it normal to boot when only XMP profile selected?

My system will hang early stage of flying colors of windows, if XMP profile wasn't selected.

If selected, then it will boot normally.

But, when I've set stock settings (CPU) + XMP.., When I've opened 6 sandboxie-ed program, it will freeze after 30 minutes +- . That's should be a problem right?

Thanks!


----------



## ugotd8

Don't use XMP. Don't use AUTO for primary or secondary memory timings. Raja from ASUS has explained that there is a memory drift phenomena that can change your sub-timings and cause instability after POST.

Input all your timings manually, set compatibility mode to Mode 1 in the DRAM page of BIOS.

Set DRAM voltage manually per your memory spec.
Set CPU VTT to 1.1
Set VCCSA to 1.15

Get MemTweakIt from ASUS and once you get stable, save screenshots of all pages of MemTweakIt so you can input those values directly into the DRAM timings BIOS page. Your board will never get to guess about your memory again.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Is it normal to boot when only XMP profile selected?
> My system will hang early stage of flying colors of windows, if XMP profile wasn't selected.
> If selected, then it will boot normally.
> But, when I've set stock settings (CPU) + XMP.., When I've opened 6 sandboxie-ed program, it will freeze after 30 minutes +- . That's should be a problem right?
> Thanks!


Probably bad memory sticks. It should be able to boot with standard & XMP. Run memtest to test the RAM.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Don't use XMP. Don't use AUTO for primary or secondary memory timings. Raja from ASUS has explained that there is a memory drift phenomena that can change your sub-timings and cause instability after POST.
> Input all your timings manually, set compatibility mode to Mode 1 in the DRAM page of BIOS.
> Set DRAM voltage manually per your memory spec.
> Set CPU VTT to 1.1
> Set VCCSA to 1.15
> Get MemTweakIt from ASUS and once you get stable, save screenshots of all pages of MemTweakIt so you can input those values directly into the DRAM timings BIOS page. Your board will never get to guess about your memory again.


Umm, I'm kinda new to RAM settings. Don't use XMP if my memory qualified?

Do I need to change just the 11-11-11-28 timings? Then following your "set compatibility Mode 1" onwards?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Umm, I'm kinda new to RAM settings. Don't use XMP if my memory qualified?
> Do I need to change just the 11-11-11-28 timings? Then following your "set compatibility Mode 1" onwards?


The overall idea here is to find stable memory timings. X79 is more than picky about it. Run your CPU at stock until you have perfectly stable memory.

The 11-11-11-28 timings you refer to are also called primary timings in BIOS.

There are also secondary and tertiary timings that the RIVE has to guess at. You can control how aggressive that guessing is by setting Mode 1 (less aggressive) or Mode 2 (very aggressive).

I've never used XMP, at least not since the 1366 platform. I don't like the way it sets voltages, esp. on the RIVE. Most are set too high. I want to control every aspect of the overclock. The XMP profile is just a convenience anyway. You can get your primary settings along with VDIMM right off the packaging or stickers on your DIMMS.

So if I were to get a new set of memory for my system I would:

Power-off, install the sticks, clear CMOS, power-on and go straight to BIOS.

Set overclock tuner to manual
Set frequency to spec for RAM
Set my VDIMM to spec for RAM

Go into the DRAM Timings page and:

Set compatibility mode to Mode 1
Set primary timings per spec (11-11-11-28-1T in my case)

F10 to save and reset

Back into BIOS

Back to DRAM timings page and:

set the secondary and tertiary timings to whatever the board guessed (from AUTO) which you can see on the left of the AUTO.

F10 and let it boot for testing.

This will allow you to set everything manually so it never has to guess again.


----------



## deafboy

I've never had any issues using XMP...well, since I updated BIOS anyways, 1202 had issue with it but have been great since 1305.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Probably bad memory sticks. It should be able to boot with standard & XMP. Run memtest to test the RAM.


Tested using memtest, *Passed*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> The overall idea here is to find stable memory timings. X79 is more than picky about it. Run your CPU at stock until you have perfectly stable memory.
> The 11-11-11-28 timings you refer to are also called primary timings in BIOS.
> There are also secondary and tertiary timings that the RIVE has to guess at. You can control how aggressive that guessing is by setting Mode 1 (less aggressive) or Mode 2 (very aggressive).
> I've never used XMP, at least not since the 1366 platform. I don't like the way it sets voltages, esp. on the RIVE. Most are set too high. I want to control every aspect of the overclock. The XMP profile is just a convenience anyway. You can get your primary settings along with VDIMM right off the packaging or stickers on your DIMMS.
> So if I were to get a new set of memory for my system I would:
> Power-off, install the sticks, clear CMOS, power-on and go straight to BIOS.
> Set overclock tuner to manual
> Set frequency to spec for RAM
> Set my VDIMM to spec for RAM
> Go into the DRAM Timings page and:
> Set compatibility mode to Mode 1
> Set primary timings per spec (11-11-11-28-1T in my case)
> F10 to save and reset
> Back into BIOS
> Back to DRAM timings page and:
> set the secondary and tertiary timings to whatever the board guessed (from AUTO) which you can see on the left of the AUTO.
> F10 and let it boot for testing.
> This will allow you to set everything manually so it never has to guess again.


I've get the idea. Some more reading, then I'll proceed with that.


----------



## Swolern

Hey guys. Ive been having some problems with FPS and GPU utilization intermittent drops in game or menu screen only. Also these coincide with intermittent power to USB connected devices, keyboard lights flashing and mouse skipping. Been trying to figure this out in thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1279558/framerate-gpu-utilization-drops-to-0-intermittent-power-and-flashes-to-usb-connected-devices-k-mouse

Could this be a faulty RIVE mobo?


----------



## MykaAurora

1404 Bios allowed me to boot in OS without XMP.

Trying with 6 sandboxie.


----------



## dpinkis

Filled out the form about a week ago, don't know if that's working... please add me when u have time:


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpinkis*
> 
> Filled out the form about a week ago, don't know if that's working... please add me when u have time:


I'd say go to the top right of the page and select Rigbuilder, so everyone may see your nice rig's component. Download CPU-Z, run it, select Validation, then go to the first post and re-enter the proper information. You should be all set then.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey guys. Ive been having some problems with FPS and GPU utilization intermittent drops in game or menu screen only. Also these coincide with intermittent power to USB connected devices, keyboard lights flashing and mouse skipping. Been trying to figure this out in thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1279558/framerate-gpu-utilization-drops-to-0-intermittent-power-and-flashes-to-usb-connected-devices-k-mouse
> Could this be a faulty RIVE mobo?


PSU is my guess. I posted in the thread for ya.


----------



## dph314

Got it to POST by taking the GPU out of slot 1 and putting it in slot 4. But it keeps flashing at the "republic of gamers" screen and then says there has been an error and Windows needs to repair itself. So I go to "Start WIndows Normally" and it just resets itself and does the same thing









Edit: Got it. Had to select boot drive manually that had windows on it. Nice. Well this was my first major computer overhaul, so, if that was the only problem I have then I consider myself lucky


----------



## Sporadic E

Just put in the R4F a couple nights ago and everything is up and running. Now to hit the OC guides and see what this set up can do.

Es


----------



## MacG32

New ROG CPU-Z v1.61.2.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> New ROG CPU-Z v1.61.2.


Awesome! Have been waiting for a new release









RIVE giving me some help making the 3dmark hall of fame







Funny thing is that most of the builds on there are using the RIVE.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> New ROG CPU-Z v1.61.2.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## deafboy

Code 00 -- Not used...lol.

Not used my ass, had it last night. haha


----------



## dph314

Can anyone with a 3930k in their RIVE tell me if a ~14,200 Physics score in 3dMark11 is kind of low for running 5Ghz with HT enabled? I've seen a lot of 16,000+ Physics scores and their 3930k's aren't clocked much higher than mine


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, that seems a bit low. I got like 15800 or so at 4.9 and like 15600 or so at 4.8


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, that seems a bit low. I got like 15800 or so at 4.9 and like 15600 or so at 4.8


I'm completely new to X79/2011. Had a 2500k for the past year, so, still getting used to the board/overclocking it. Is there any setting that I'm using/not-using that would affect this? I pretty much loaded the one OC profile for 4.9Ghz and used that as a guide to get things started. But other than loading it, I think the only thing I did was bump the multiplier up 1 and lower the voltage a bit, since it had it set at something rediculous like 1.54v under load I believe.

Software in windows shows 5Ghz under load, but I figured that Physics score was low


----------



## deafboy

What is your RAM running at?


----------



## dph314

Have the G-Skill still in there, running 1600mhz. Just got the Samsung 30nm in today. Will overclock that once it's in there. But would RAM make a ~2000-point difference?


----------



## deafboy

Doubt it, lol. It will certainly help though.


----------



## dph314

I read that a possible cause of my low Physics score at 5Ghz is the VRMs becoming too hot and throttling the CPU. Is it necessary to have a fan angled at the boards' heatsinks when going near 5Ghz?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I read that a possible cause of my low Physics score at 5Ghz is the VRMs becoming too hot and throttling the CPU. Is it necessary to have a fan angled at the boards' heatsinks when going near 5Ghz?


from what I've read on the forums; its an absolute must to have good fresh airflow over the VRM's on X79 as its a lot more toasty compared to its 1155 sibling.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Turn off the vrm overheat protection option in the bios. And stick a fan or have good airflow over the VRM area above the cpu socket like another poster said. Once you get into 1.4v and above on the vcore, throttling can occur.

Also fast quad ram with tight timinigs do play a part in a Physics score, but only by a few hundred points.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> from what I've read on the forums; its an absolute must to have good fresh airflow over the VRM's on X79 as its a lot more toasty compared to its 1155 sibling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Turn off the vrm overheat protection option in the bios. And stick a fan or have good airflow over the VRM area above the cpu socket like another poster said. Once you get into 1.4v and above on the vcore, throttling can occur.
> Also fast quad ram with tight timinigs do play a part in a Physics score, but only by a few hundred points.


Yeah I just been playing around with the overclock testing and at 5Ghz, voltage over 1.4v, it throttles down to 4Ghz after a couple minutes of Prime. So it's safe to disable VRM Overheat Protection and just put a fan over the heatsink north of the CPU?

Also, if it's safe with just having a fan there when it's disabled, then I'll give it a go from now on, but I just re-ran some tests and verified it's no longer throttling yet my Physics score remains low. I've seen 4.7Ghz get around 15,000 Physics score. @ 4.6Ghz HT enabled I get 13,000. @ 5Ghz I only get 14,300. Stock it was doing 11,500.

In addition to info on the VRMs, can someone suggest anything as far as these low scores? Kind of bummed it's not performing as it should, spent a lot of time and money on my new setup


----------



## xttxtt

BIOS 1404 Fixes a lot of issues with DRAM timing. Since I've been updating boards to this I've been able to use XMP flawlessly on my stock memory, which is the G.Skill F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231523 I can only use 4 sticks of it but that's 32G and sufficient for most applications. BIOS settings are now a total breeze. Just click load gamers OC profile, then change AI Overclock Tuner to X.M.P. and you get 4.7GHz & 2400. Done.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xttxtt*
> 
> BIOS 1404 Fixes a lot of issues with DRAM timing. Since I've been updating boards to this I've been able to use XMP flawlessly on my stock memory, which is the G.Skill F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231523 I can only use 4 sticks of it but that's 32G and sufficient for most applications. BIOS settings are now a total breeze. Just click load gamers OC profile, then change AI Overclock Tuner to X.M.P. and you get 4.7GHz & 2400. Done.


4GB would be sufficient for _most_ applications for me, ha. So a BIOS update helped a lot? Also, I don't have a grand for RAM, so, that option is out the window.


----------



## UNOE

I'm about to remount my water block I was thinking though since the bottom two cores are disabled would it be better to have the inlet going directly to the top cores. Right now my water is going over the cores from side to side. I'm on my phone I'm about to mount this. I need help fast. Which side of the 3930K has the 6 enabled cores is it the top side where the batch number is written or is it the bottom side where there is no info written on the card. And just to clarify the batch number is upside down when it's in the case the batch number is written closest to the GPU. I'm thinking if my guest is right I should mount the inlet right above the GPU's and have the water outlet straight above that with the Raystorm, which would mean the inlet would go directly over the batch number then flow upward.. Instead of having it go from right to left.

?


----------



## deafboy

I don't honestly think it would make a difference...but I am definitely curious now.


----------



## UNOE

I just need to know which cores are disabled .... I know two are for instantce though it probably diffently makes a difference with 3820 because all the cores are on one side of the chip.


----------



## UNOE

Still waiting ... Oh well just mounting it normaly I guess..









I have no idea which side the cores are on so I'm better off doing it normal.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

wish I had checked this thread. Here's an image of the cores that are locked. TBH there probably won't be a difference that the sensor could even pick up.


----------



## UNOE

Well got everything up and running. I just mounted traditional method. And I'm quite happy. The last mounts where horrible. This is by far the best mount I completely changed the loop around before I had a tight loop from the CPU Block to Mosfet it made it impossible to remount without draining the loop. Now I have two really long tubs for the CPU only I can now remount as many times as I want without draining. And so happens the first mount seems spot on.

4.8Ghz - Linx runs are doing 84c highest core, Prime 81c highest core, AIDA64 highest core 78c


*BEFORE*


*AFTER*


I would like to thank ugotd8 for the offset voltage settings.


----------



## xttxtt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 4GB would be sufficient for _most_ applications for me, ha. So a BIOS update helped a lot? Also, I don't have a grand for RAM, so, that option is out the window.


Yes the 1404 BIOS made a huge difference in stability at least for me. I spent hours screwing around, rebooting and clearing CMOS with most of the previous versions. I flashed this one into a liquid cooled system I was having immense trouble getting to where I was pretty sure it would go. Out of frustration I just set the gamers OC profile and XMP and waited for it to stick in 40, 00, b2 or 94 state... ugh. And it booted, and CPU-Z said it was 4.7x and 2400... and I thought, "have I been just stupid all this time and could have done that all along!?!" Then I tried it on a system with 1202 and it TOTALLY bombed. Same specs except air cooled. I've since played around with it a lot and it's more forgiving, more automatic and a lot more robust in moving thru boot states even if it doesn't like what you've entered. I rarely get stuck in a state after 1404 that has no video or does not post. I also don't get the phantom "why didn't it reboot this time?" stuff I used to get all of the time. The only thing missing is the QPI settings which have completely confounded me. CPU-Z says QPI is set to 3200 (meaning 6.4T) but I want it at 8 and have no idea how to make that happen now...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well got everything up and running. I just mounted traditional method. And I'm quite happy. The last mounts where horrible. This is by far the best mount I completely changed the loop around before I had a tight loop from the CPU Block to Mosfet it made it impossible to remount without draining the loop. Now I have two really long tubs for the CPU only I can now remount as many times as I want without draining. And so happens the first mount seems spot on.
> 4.8Ghz - Linx runs are doing 84c highest core, Prime 81c highest core, AIDA64 highest core 78c


How much rad space have you got?

Here's my setup. I use a lot less tubing connect the cpu/vrm block also no pch block like your before pic. The link from vrm to 120 rad comes apart more easily than it looks. I'm thinking about sticking my 240 back in there lol. I addicted to having surplus rads now. At 5ghz cpu hits 63c.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I forth this! I got 32GB running at 2000Mhz with CL9 timings at 1.55v, sweet!


Is this the same 1600Mhz CL11 kit everyone else is mentioning? So you were able to tighten the timings with the voltage increase? Sounds like awesome RAM. I'm thinking of buying some now. It doesn't look like it's available in Australia though. I wonder if the warranty would still be valid if I bought it from overseas?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How much rad space have you got?
> Here's my setup. I use a lot less tubing connect the cpu/vrm block also no pch block like your before pic. The link from vrm to 120 rad comes apart more easily than it looks. I'm thinking about sticking my 240 back in there lol. I addicted to having surplus rads now. At 5ghz cpu hits 63c.


I have two loops
Loop 1 : XSPC single bay Res, MCP655 pump, CPU, Mosfet, Chipset, RX360
Loop 2 : Dual Bay Res (external), MCP350 pump (external), Tri SLI 7970's, RX240, EX360 (external)

I need two loops because my GPU's 24/7 otherwise the CPU gets to warm for good clocks. On my second loop the one Rad, the pump and Res all all sitting on a shelf under my computer.

The whole reason I just changed it this way above is so I can remount the CPU waterblock without draining both loops. Your quick tube from the Mosfet to the CPU is how I had it before but now after two bad mounts. I learned I want to do it the way I just did it. I can actually take the whole block off now and even take the CPU without draining either loop. For the other two mounts I had to drain both loops it took me over 6 hours each time I changed other things though too. But anyways, I'm very happy now. I probably won't be remounting again unless I change CPU's.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have two loops
> Loop 1 : XSPC single bay Res, MCP655 pump, CPU, Mosfet, Chipset, RX360
> Loop 2 : Dual Bay Res (external), MCP350 pump (external), Tri SLI 7970's, RX240, EX360 (external)
> I need two loops because my GPU's 24/7 otherwise the CPU gets to warm for good clocks. On my second loop the one Rad, the pump and Res all all sitting on a shelf under my computer.
> The whole reason I just changed it this way above is so I can remount the CPU waterblock without draining both loops. Your quick tube from the Mosfet to the CPU is how I had it before but now after two bad mounts. I learned I want to do it the way I just did it. I can actually take the whole block off now and even take the CPU without draining either loop. For the other two mounts I had to drain both loops it took me over 6 hours each time I changed other things though too. But anyways, I'm very happy now. I probably won't be remounting again unless I change CPU's.


I used to run two loops but now with 14x120mm of rad space, it doesn't matter anymore.









Btw, you should think about a different block or maybe lapping the raystorm because it's got quite the bow on it which makes it great for different sized heatspreaders like 1155/1366. The 2011 spreader is better suited to a flatter block due to its shape/size. I only have 4 cores but the biggest difference is 3-4c and that's with only one mount. When I'm not lazy I was going to swap in my indigo, but I'm not really feeling the need for it. CPU temps are ridiculously low as it is.


----------



## deafboy

How are you liking the nova 1080....been thinking about picking that up.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How are you liking the nova 1080....been thinking about picking that up.


I freaking love it. I was running P/P AP15s on my in case rads and pulled one side of the fans out and put them on the 1080 so it is running with some nice fans. My cpu temps are never an issue *now*, not even worth a topic now. Gpu temps are 10c lower, and that is after a couple hours of bf3. I'm sort of hooked and contemplating sticking my rx240 back in.

I also added an undervolted PWM 70mm fan to the back vrms. Even with a waterblock, they get hotter than I can endure when touching them with my fingers. I hope the fan will extend the longevity.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I freaking love it. I was running P/P AP15s on my in case rads and pulled one side of the fans out and put them on the 1080 so it is running with some nice fans. My cpu temps are never an issue *now*, not even worth a topic now. Gpu temps are 10c lower, and that is after a couple hours of bf3. I'm sort of hooked and contemplating sticking my rx240 back in.
> I also added an undervolted PWM 70mm fan to the back vrms. Even with a waterblock, they get hotter than I can endure when touching them with my fingers. I hope the fan will extend the longevity.


Yeah, that's still the limiting factor on mine as well.

Still temping to add the extra rad space...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xttxtt*
> 
> Yes the 1404 BIOS made a huge difference in stability at least for me. I spent hours screwing around, rebooting and clearing CMOS with most of the previous versions. I flashed this one into a liquid cooled system I was having immense trouble getting to where I was pretty sure it would go. Out of frustration I just set the gamers OC profile and XMP and waited for it to stick in 40, 00, b2 or 94 state... ugh. And it booted, and CPU-Z said it was 4.7x and 2400... and I thought, "have I been just stupid all this time and could have done that all along!?!" Then I tried it on a system with 1202 and it TOTALLY bombed. Same specs except air cooled. I've since played around with it a lot and it's more forgiving, more automatic and a lot more robust in moving thru boot states even if it doesn't like what you've entered. I rarely get stuck in a state after 1404 that has no video or does not post. I also don't get the phantom "why didn't it reboot this time?" stuff I used to get all of the time. The only thing missing is the QPI settings which have completely confounded me. CPU-Z says QPI is set to 3200 (meaning 6.4T) but I want it at 8 and have no idea how to make that happen now...


Doesn't loading the gamer OC profile set the 6-core turbo ratio to 44 ?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I freaking love it. I was running P/P AP15s on my in case rads and pulled one side of the fans out and put them on the 1080 so it is running with some nice fans. My cpu temps are never an issue *now*, not even worth a topic now. Gpu temps are 10c lower, and that is after a couple hours of bf3. I'm sort of hooked and contemplating sticking my rx240 back in.
> I also added an undervolted PWM 70mm fan to the back vrms. Even with a waterblock, they get hotter than I can endure when touching them with my fingers. I hope the fan will extend the longevity.


+1 on temping... now that's a loop. 

So, I'm trying to understand your loop from the pics in your gallery, I see it like this (please correct me if I'm wrong):

(in order of flow)
MCP35X2
NOVA 1080
XSPC 480
WB
MOSFET BLOCK
GPU Block(s)
EK 250 RES

I too have been lazy and have some IE that I've yet to install. Temps have been good since your help with getting the proper res and loop order when I added my MCP35X2 and a second rad. Thanks again.

Here's a quick shot of my temps now after a few minutes of prime:



By how much are you killing those temps above with that 1080 ? I've got an itchy trigger finger and the Nova 1080 looks like my next target.


----------



## UNOE

To both of you guys with Indigo Extreme. Both my bad mounts where with Indigo Extreme now with normal TIM I'm good. What I think happen with the last mount was it wasn't level. You really have to have it really level. I don't own a level but If I do IE again I'll buy a level. I had it flat on the floor thought it was level enough. All the metal when I took off the last mount was swimming on the bottom edge of the CPU. The first mount was perfect but when I put it upright and movied it into the next room I plugged in my pump and one of the wires from the pump didn't contact the molex correctly it was only a matter of a minute that I realized the pump wasn't plugged in but that was enough time to make the mount uneven and melted a little and left a air pocket on the top right side of the mount. The few minutes I had with the first mount where nice. But basicly I don't know if I would use it again if I have my CPU up right. If I ever had a pump failure when I wasn't around some metal would melt onto the motherboard I think. So basicly unless I'm on air or have level place for the motherboard I'm never using it again.


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya all sorry no Posts in a while . just been busy with my Mass Effect build but last i ran my Rampage Extreme with the new 3930k it was running Great so its just sitting mounted to the Dimastech build i will be Modding next. But i have still been in here reading and watching. Some great setups you guys got going.


----------



## xttxtt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Doesn't loading the gamer OC profile set the 6-core turbo ratio to 44 ?


It sets the top two to 47 and then decrements down the list to 44. I just set them all to 47 on air cooled systems and 49 on liquid cooled systems. Works well...


----------



## VictimRAID

Anyone have any settings to get a 3930K past 5.1?

ive gotten to 5GHz easily, but not past that. (havent really tired that hard to though







)

anybody feel like telling me their OC settings?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421183


----------



## deafboy

It depends more on the chip...

but to answer your question, yes...http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


----------



## VictimRAID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I read that a possible cause of my low Physics score at 5Ghz is the VRMs becoming too hot and throttling the CPU. Is it necessary to have a fan angled at the boards' heatsinks when going near 5Ghz?


are you running SP1? SP1 kills X79 from what ive heard (and i cant even install it on my system, not that i want to though)

and i get around 16K+ at 5GHz


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Is this the same 1600Mhz CL11 kit everyone else is mentioning? So you were able to tighten the timings with the voltage increase? Sounds like awesome RAM. I'm thinking of buying some now. It doesn't look like it's available in Australia though. I wonder if the warranty would still be valid if I bought it from overseas?


Yes sir, it is the very same ram.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> +1 on temping... now that's a loop.
> So, I'm trying to understand your loop from the pics in your gallery, I see it like this (please correct me if I'm wrong):
> (in order of flow)
> MCP35X2
> NOVA 1080
> XSPC 480
> WB
> MOSFET BLOCK
> GPU Block(s)
> EK 250 RES
> I too have been lazy and have some IE that I've yet to install. Temps have been good since your help with getting the proper res and loop order when I added my MCP35X2 and a second rad. Thanks again.
> Here's a quick shot of my temps now after a few minutes of prime:
> 
> By how much are you killing those temps above with that 1080 ? I've got an itchy trigger finger and the Nova 1080 looks like my next target.


EK 250 RES
MCP35X2
NOVA 1080
RX480
CPU
MOSFET BLOCK
RX120
GPU Block(s)

You're temps look pretty darn good man. You're running two top end 360s for cpu and mb block by the looks of your sig when put into context of just a cpu heat test.

Anyways, at 4.8ghz my temps top out at 60c with a deviation from lowest to highest core of 4c. Tbh, the cpu temps weren't the kicker for me, it is the quadfire 7970s. When they are max clocked they can draw 300w each and the whole system draw at the wall is over 1600w.


----------



## UNOE

Can that Silverstone ST1500 pull 1600 watts from the wall ?


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

I have the same issue, viewed the video, and said right that's the board I want. Installed it and no SSD Caching (Damn it! I had purchased the small SSD as well).

I got round the problem by utilizing my RAM more effectively. I use a ram disk and also a ram cache. Try Primo http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/primo-ramdisk/index.html Ram Disk & Fancy cache they both work really well. Fancy Cache is free!

I think the RAM cache and Ram Disk options are much faster than my buddy's SSD caching.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VictimRAID*
> 
> are you running SP1? SP1 kills X79 from what ive heard (and i cant even install it on my system, not that i want to though)
> and i get around 16K+ at 5GHz


Hey. Well the low score isn't from throttling, that much has been solved. But score is still ~2000pts lower than average. Could be the crappy RAM I have now, installing the Samsung 30nm today so will see if that makes much of a difference. I haven't heard anything about SP1 affecting anything. I'll have to look that up.

Yeah I updated to the 1404 BIOS and I don't know if it's the BIOS or not, since I didn't try overclocking my G-Skill RAM on the old BIOS, but I can't POST at 1866mhz even with a really high DRAM voltage. And couldn't get into Windows with CPU at 4.7Ghz even with Vcore at 1.41v and boot voltage set a bit higher. I don't know if it's 1404, or just more settings I have to find. Or just a bum chip


----------



## kizwan

When you guys mentioning SP1, what do you guys referring it to?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you guys mentioning SP1, what do you guys referring it to?


I'm assuming Windows 7 Service Pack 1. What exactly is the issue with the RIVE and SP1?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm assuming Windows 7 Service Pack 1. What exactly is the issue with the RIVE and SP1?


There is no issue with SP1 and the Rampage IV, people are just making this stuff up.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm assuming Windows 7 Service Pack 1. What exactly is the issue with the RIVE and SP1?


I'm currently using Windows 7 HP SP1 (UEFI boot), installed using Windows 7 HP SP1 DVD.


----------



## VictimRAID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There is no issue with SP1 and the Rampage IV, people are just making this stuff up.


i heard that SP1 doesnt function correctly on X79, not the R4E alone but X79 as a platform.

ive seen a 3930K running on an ASRock Extreme 9 go from getting normal scores on Vanilla Windows 7, to scoring much less after updating to SP1.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Can that Silverstone ST1500 pull 1600 watts from the wall ?


Read the JG review. It's pulled a crazy number on the AC draw, over 1700w.


----------



## Master Freez

Hi 2 all









I have one *very strange problem*: 2x OCZ Vertex 3 90GB (firmware is almost last) in RAID-0 fails sometimes... Windows 7 is booting, i can see the logo and...it freezes. Sometimes i can see the desktop with the same effect after. After reboot raid array status is good and one ssd have "Error Occured 0". Intel software show no problems, no errors, just this status. Especially it happends when i'm updating the bios... Trough some days problem is going away...and someday comming up one-two times.







Other things working perfectly and everything is stable.

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, BIOS 1305

What should i do? Thanks in advance and sorry for my english!

Also, if somebody interested, this is *my build*









Photos, video and configuration


----------



## dph314

I just finished my H100 install and I just want to know what average temps would be at a stock HT-enabled 10 runs of Intel Burn Test? I just want to know if I have the H100 seated properly, since this is my first install/experience with one, and I'm also new to X79 in general so, yeah. I know they obviously run hotter than SB, but I just want to know if the H100 is operating as it should.
----
This is after 10 runs of IBT at the defaults in the BIOS, stock 3.8Ghz HT-enabled:
----


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just finished my H100 install and I just want to know what average temps would be at a stock HT-enabled 10 runs of Intel Burn Test? I just want to know if I have the H100 seated properly, since this is my first install/experience with one, and I'm also new to X79 in general so, yeah. I know they obviously run hotter than SB, but I just want to know if the H100 is operating as it should.
> ----
> This is after 10 runs of IBT at the defaults in the BIOS, stock 3.8Ghz HT-enabled:
> ----


Good temps! My overclock is just a little bit higher, 4.1 ghz. Fans are working on 1000 rpm.Temps about 75-80 under long load, but room temp is about 30 degrees now( Even higher with closed door((


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Good temps! My overclock is just a little bit higher, 4.1 ghz. Fans are working on 1000 rpm.Temps about 75-80 under long load, but room temp is about 30 degrees now( Even higher with closed door((


Thanks for the feedback. Yeah this is with 4 fans on the rad (push/pull) running full speed.


----------



## Frost1120

does any one know if the hyper 212 evo will cause problems with 8 sticks of gskills z series ram or will it all fit?


----------



## deafboy

Can't say I do....buuut, what do you plan on cooling with a Hyper 212 EVO?


----------



## Frost1120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Can't say I do....buuut, what do you plan on cooling with a Hyper 212 EVO?


3930k with no OC to a very mild OC


----------



## deafboy

And any reason for going with the Z series over the very low profile samsungs?


----------



## Frost1120

don't know much at all about the samsungs wont not having heatsinks on the ram be bad

edit: and my z series is 1866mhz not sure if i mentioned that i figured it would do


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frost1120*
> 
> don't know much at all about the samsungs wont not having heatsinks on the ram be bad
> 
> edit: and my z series is 1866mhz not sure if i mentioned that i figured it would do


The samsungs don't get warm really at all so no heatsinks needed, they can overclock well past z-series frequencies/timings while using less volts.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frost1120*
> 
> don't know much at all about the samsungs wont not having heatsinks on the ram be bad
> 
> edit: and my z series is 1866mhz not sure if i mentioned that i figured it would do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And any reason for going with the Z series over the very low profile samsungs?


Not really true the Samasung ram has lower nm so they are cooler overall lower nm means they over clock better use less power and are cooler. Besides the other memory out doesn't really need heatsinks either. I have Mushkin 2133mhz ram I wish I would have saved my money and went with samsung ram they are awesome for the price.


----------



## Frost1120

would samsungs be comparable to Mushkin Enhanced Blackline or are they better


----------



## Reglar

Check the Samsung 30nm thread in Intel Memory, people are doing some amazing overclocks with them.


----------



## dph314

Thanks to everyone that recommended the Samsung 30nm







I may have solved my relatively low 3dMark11 Physics score problem. With my crappy G-Skill RAM and 3930k @ 4.6Ghz, Physics was 12,930. With the Samsung 30nm, running dual-channel, 2133mhz 9-10-10-24 1T, score was 14,600.

I can't recommend the Samsung enough







What's the max voltage everyone has been using for them? Recommended is 1.5v I believe, but many people go higher for quick bench runs?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thanks to everyone that recommended the Samsung 30nm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have solved my relatively low 3dMark11 Physics score problem. With my crappy G-Skill RAM and 3930k @ 4.6Ghz, Physics was 12,930. With the Samsung 30nm, running dual-channel, 2133mhz 9-10-10-24 1T, score was 14,600.
> I can't recommend the Samsung enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the max voltage everyone has been using for them? Recommended is 1.5v I believe, but many people go higher for quick bench runs?


The latencies don't matter as much as the speed. You can run those sammies at 2400 11/11/11/28/1t at 1.53v. When I run them at 2133, I use 1.45v.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The latencies don't matter as much as the speed. You can run those sammies at 2400 11/11/11/28/1t at 1.53v. When I run them at 2133, I use 1.45v.


Been messing around with it and I can't get it stable at 2400mhz for the life of me. It will boot and then crash when opening a program. I've had both of the DRAM voltages up to 1.58v and still couldn't open more than a program or 2 before getting the blue screen. Any other voltages/settings I can look to? I been using the guide on here, and have voltages like VCCSA, CPU PLL, and a few others turned up a bit, but that didn't seem to help either, even with loose timings.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The latencies don't matter as much as the speed. You can run those sammies at 2400 11/11/11/28/1t at 1.53v. When I run them at 2133, I use 1.45v.


Unless you're folding...

and really frequency doesn't mean a whole much in most applications past 1866.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Unless you're folding...
> and really frequency doesn't mean a whole much in most applications past 1866.


I've been testing the RAM in 3dMark11 to measure point-differences, since I'm hoping the RAM is why my scores are so far below average. I would assume 3dMark11 doesn't benefit much from lower latencies?

Also, not seeing any throttling @ 4.6Ghz. Testing with Prime for a little while, max core temp was 80C, CPUpackage got up to 67C. Does the CPUpackage temp matter more? Does it throttle at 91C, or a lower temp than that? Also, I think the board's VRMs are in better shape now. I installed an 80mm fan hanging off the back of the HDD bays blowing in their direction, and also the lower fans on the H100 rad are sitting less than an inch from the VRM heatsink, so their taking much of the hot air away I would assume.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Been messing around with it and I can't get it stable at 2400mhz for the life of me. It will boot and then crash when opening a program. I've had both of the DRAM voltages up to 1.58v and still couldn't open more than a program or 2 before getting the blue screen. Any other voltages/settings I can look to? I been using the guide on here, and have voltages like VCCSA, CPU PLL, and a few others turned up a bit, but that didn't seem to help either, even with loose timings.


I couldn't get my set stable at 2400 either, and the sets didn't respond at all to voltage increases. Perfectly happy with 2133 @ 1.405V. I think it may be luck of the draw.

P.S. How much to change your avatar ? That little f...er freaks me out!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I couldn't get my set stable at 2400 either, and the sets didn't respond at all to voltage increases. Perfectly happy with 2133 @ 1.405V. I think it may be luck of the draw.
> P.S. How much to change your avatar ? That little f...er freaks me out!


Yeah it's not responding to voltage increases at all. But yeah I guess 2133mhz 9-10-10-24 1T is something I should be satisfied with. I still have to start lowering voltages one at a time to get everything as efficient as possible.

PS- That little guy scares me too


----------



## deafboy

Glad to hear your VRMs are getting some more airflow. From what I have seen, latencies don't effect 3Dmark all that much, nothing outside the variance of normal point differences between runs.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Glad to hear your VRMs are getting some more airflow. From what I have seen, latencies don't effect 3Dmark all that much, nothing outside the variance of normal point differences between runs.


Thanks again for all the help, +rep. So assuming the VRMs are ok, is CPUpackage temp what causes a throttle at 91C? Or do the cores have anything to do with it? My core temps will get up into the high 70Cs but CPU temp will be a solid 67C.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thanks again for all the help, +rep. So assuming the VRMs are ok, is CPUpackage temp what causes a throttle at 91C? Or do the cores have anything to do with it? My core temps will get up into the high 70Cs but CPU temp will be a solid 67C.


As far as I understand you can pretty much ignore the CPUpackage value and throttling takes place when the cores start going above the threshold.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Unless you're folding...
> and really frequency doesn't mean a whole much in most applications past 1866.


That was meant in context of the frequency he's running and his benchmark gains. 3Dmark is one of the few that will return sizable gains and it just gobbles up high clocked dram.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That was meant in context of the frequency he's running and his benchmark gains. 3Dmark is one of the few that will return sizable gains and it just gobbles up high clocked dram.


Ah, yes, agreed....


----------



## Frost1120

does a 6 pin video card power cord go in the 6 pin power supply port stupid question I know but I don't to but something there that should be there


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frost1120*
> 
> does a 6 pin video card power cord go in the 6 pin power supply port stupid question I know but I don't to but something there that should be there


Depends on the power supply....

Did you mean the 6 pin plug on the motherboard?


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Been messing around with it and I can't get it stable at 2400mhz for the life of me. It will boot and then crash when opening a program. I've had both of the DRAM voltages up to 1.58v and still couldn't open more than a program or 2 before getting the blue screen. Any other voltages/settings I can look to? I been using the guide on here, and have voltages like VCCSA, CPU PLL, and a few others turned up a bit, but that didn't seem to help either, even with loose timings.


I have 8x 2GB Patriot Sector 5 RED 2000 mhz modules. Works stable only on 1866.... It's not your motherboard or bad settings, it's just a memory. Not in every case you can get the 2400... Even 2133 not always working stable.


----------



## Frost1120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Depends on the power supply....
> Did you mean the 6 pin plug on the motherboard?


yes and I will be getting the AX1200i psu


----------



## deafboy

Yes, the 6 pin on the board is a PCI-e power connector as far as I know.

It's also pointless for 99.99% of all RIVE users


----------



## Master Freez

I put 6-pin sleeved cable, but with three gpu's i can't connect it









I added my rig for description below my comments and...it doesn't appear( why?

And...can anybody help me, please? post with the problem


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

New R4G owner here. Loving this platform and all its features, but I had a question I wanted to direct to other users with the same or similar UEFI:

I am trying to enable Speedstep while overclocking a 3820, and I can't make it happen for the life of me. It all seems to be enabled, but I am locked at full voltage/clock speed. I heard over at the ROG forums, that even though all the power saving features are enabled, the CPU wont clock down if there is a manual VCORE value. Their suggestion was to to run it in Auto or offset mode. Running it in auto did not seem to help, plus the auto setting was pumping 1.46v @ 4600!!! I am stable at 1.31v at that speed.

They also mentioned the offset, which seemed a little odd to me. Since there is no manual VCORE value, what exactly am I offsetting? If I added the voltage I need to reach 1.31v to the apparent stock voltage of 1.05v, then I would need to + 0.260v. This value was well into the red, while a manual voltage of 1.31v is not. So that leads me to believe that one cannot go as high the offset vcore.

Is anyone familiar with these options? Any help would be appreciated!

Edit: Currently running @ 124.5 x 37, Vcore manual @ 1.31v

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> New R4G owner here. Loving this platform and all its features, but I had a question I wanted to direct to other users with the same or similar UEFI:
> I am trying to enable Speedstep while overclocking a 3820, and I can't make it happen for the life of me. It all seems to be enabled, but I am locked at full voltage/clock speed. I heard over at the ROG forums, that even though all the power saving features are enabled, the CPU wont clock down if there is a manual VCORE value. Their suggestion was to to run it in Auto or offset mode. Running it in auto did not seem to help, plus the auto setting was pumping 1.46v @ 4600!!! I am stable at 1.31v at that speed.
> They also mentioned the offset, which seemed a little odd to me. Since there is no manual VCORE value, what exactly am I offsetting? If I added the voltage I need to reach 1.31v to the apparent stock voltage of 1.05v, then I would need to + 0.260v. This value was well into the red, while a manual voltage of 1.31v is not. So that leads me to believe that one cannot go as high the offset vcore.
> Is anyone familiar with these options? Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks in advance!


So, there are two features involved. One, speedstep, involves only changing the clock speed of your processor. This is done by C-state reporting between the processor and the OS. If you have speedstep enabled and any C-states enabled and the processor is not downclocking at idle, then windows 7 power features are the issue.

Offset mode for your CPU's VCORE involves your board reading a value from the CPU called "VID". This is pre-programmed by Intel on each chip. For example at a certain power level your CPU may request a VID of 1.31V, now if you are running the processor at a higher clock than stock, you'll need to "offset" that value by adding voltage. So, if your offset vcore was set at +.05, your VCORE value would be 1.36 at that given load.

Last thing to understand about the ASUS implementation for offset mode setting is also the most important: never, ever, ever ever ever use "AUTO" for offset mode vcore value.







Give it plus +.005 or -.005 but do not leave it on AUTO.

Best also to read thru this.


----------



## Swolern

....................


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> I put 6-pin sleeved cable, but with three gpu's i can't connect it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added my rig for description below my comments and...it doesn't appear( why?
> And...can anybody help me, please? post with the problem


Add rig in Rig builder -> Go to profile-> Edit Signature Text -> "Show off stuff in your signature" and select rig


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> I have 8x 2GB Patriot Sector 5 RED 2000 mhz modules. Works stable only on 1866.... It's not your motherboard or bad settings, it's just a memory. Not in every case you can get the 2400... Even 2133 not always working stable.


The patriots i had gave me hell! Also they requested a very high VCCSA. I returned them


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Add rig in Rig builder -> Go to profile-> Edit Signature Text -> "Show off stuff in your signature" and select rig


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The patriots i had gave me hell! Also they requested a very high VCCSA. I returned them


I have almost full speed with the 8 modules!) In QVL list almost no kits let you achive 2000 mhz and higher speed. Patriot is one who able. I can search the other ram kits but mostly there will be only 4 dimms same time so it's not an indicator of stability (in my case).


----------



## Swolern

Hey guys. So I'm contemplating going water-cooling (for first time) with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Universal CPU kit. I'm trying to reach 24/7 5ghz on my 3930k. From what i read i need to cool the VRM on the RIVE also.

1.Would it be able just to cool the VRM/CPU and not the rest of the board? If possible?

2. Would I be able to add a VRM loop with this kit? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html#blank

3. Or would it be better to buy the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Cooling Block Kit? And what size rad would i need extra to go with it?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14724/ex-blc-1029/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html

4. Or would a push/pull config on rad directly blowing on VRM be enough to cool them, and just cool CPU?

I dont see a need to WC my GPUs at this time because the 670s run surprisingly cool under load & OC'd even though the are sandwiched together. And the 670s do a great job of expelling all the heat out my case. Highest ive seen was 69c with OC load, fans all the way up.


----------



## driftingforlife

^ have you checked windows power management?

EDIT

Didn't see the next page


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm contemplating going water-cooling (for first time) with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Universal CPU kit. I'm trying to reach 24/7 5ghz on my 3930k. From what i read i need to cool the VRM on the RIVE also.
> 1.Would it be able just to cool the VRM/CPU and not the rest of the board? If possible?
> 2. Would I be able to add a VRM loop with this kit? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html#blank
> 3. Or would it be better to buy the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Cooling Block Kit? And what size rad would i need extra to go with it?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14724/ex-blc-1029/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html
> 4. Or would a push/pull config on rad directly blowing on VRM be enough to cool them, and just cool CPU?
> I dont see a need to WC my GPUs at this time because the 670s run surprisingly cool under load & OC'd even though the are sandwiched together. And the 670s do a great job of expelling all the heat out my case. Highest ive seen was 69c with OC load, fans all the way up.


You don't have to watercool the VRM; a fan pointed on them will also work, just not as well.

The kit you listed should be able to handle the extra blocks if you go with the full board cooling kit.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm contemplating going water-cooling (for first time) with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Universal CPU kit. I'm trying to reach 24/7 5ghz on my 3930k. From what i read i need to cool the VRM on the RIVE also.
> 1.Would it be able just to cool the VRM/CPU and not the rest of the board? If possible?
> 2. Would I be able to add a VRM loop with this kit? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html#blank
> 3. Or would it be better to buy the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Cooling Block Kit? And what size rad would i need extra to go with it?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14724/ex-blc-1029/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html
> 4. Or would a push/pull config on rad directly blowing on VRM be enough to cool them, and just cool CPU?
> I dont see a need to WC my GPUs at this time because the 670s run surprisingly cool under load & OC'd even though the are sandwiched together. And the 670s do a great job of expelling all the heat out my case. Highest ive seen was 69c with OC load, fans all the way up.


You'll find alot of different opinions on this subject. Here's mine.









To put it bluntly, that kit will not be much better than an H100. Alot of people have had success with it, but not too many on SB-E (the 3930K puts out *way* more heat than SB). You'll need a custom loop.

A block on the mosfets is a must. The southbridge, not so much. Save a little and get the mostfet block only.

A single 3x120 rad (as in the kit you linked to) is not enough. My loop didn't start performing well until I added a second 3x120 rad.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> A single 3x120 rad (as in the kit you linked to) is not enough. My loop didn't start performing well until I added a second 3x120 rad.


Am H100 is only a 240mm rad. How's it not get out performed by a 360mm kit?

Anyways, if OP is thinking of a vrm block, he should look at building from scratch or getting the extreme kits.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Am H100 is only a 240mm rad. How's it not get out performed by a 360mm kit?
> Anyways, if OP is thinking of a vrm block, he should look at building from scratch or getting the extreme kits.


Like I said in my post, it's my opinion that a single 3x120 from the plain jane rasa kit "will not be that much better" on an SB-E. It will clearly be better, but by how much on SB-E ? Not enough to get the OP to 5ghz on SB-E. I know that first hand.


----------



## kizwan

*Swolern*,

I agree with *ugotd8* & *tsm106*. Get custom watercooling. I found these are among the best watercooling parts:-

Swiftech MCP655 pump
Swiftech MCRx20-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator
Danger Den CPU block
Other items you need are fittings, tubing & reservoir.


----------



## Rmerwede

Thanks for the reply ugotd8!

I am using high performance power profile, but the cpu feature is at 5%. Is there anything else it could be?

Also, thanks for the tip with the offset. I will have to try a bunch of different combos to see which delivers the lowest stable voltage.

I all of a sudden started getting blank gray screens, after being stable in prime, not sure what to make of it.

Any info is helpful,, thanks again!


----------



## nleksan

Hey all, new member to the club here!

I am just about finished with getting the components for my new build, but here it is:
3930K - Rampage IV Extreme - 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3-2133 - Samsung 830 256GB SSD - NZXT HALE90 850W PSU - NZXT Switch 810 White - EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB - Hitachi Deskstar 320GB SATA2 HDD (temporary until I decide which HDD to get, thinking WD RE4 500GB or 1TB)
I am also water cooling for the first time, going custom loop. I already have a Swiftech Apogee HD, MCP35X, MCRES-V2, and a few Monsoon/Bitspower comps.

I am thinking of getting the EX420 rad, and adding a 240 rad when I put the GPU in the loop, and will likely be using 6x Bgears Blasters 140mm fans for push pull on the EX420. Still have to order the rad, tubing, fans, more fittings, and Sleeved Extension Cables but I am pretty much there!

I just wanted to say hi and say thanks for all of the valuable information in the thread!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Like I said in my post, it's my opinion that a single 3x120 from the plain jane rasa kit "will not be that much better" on an SB-E. It will clearly be better, but by how much on SB-E ? Not enough to get the OP to 5ghz on SB-E. I know that first hand.


Awesome. Thanks for the WC tips guys









Could I go with the RASA kit and add another 360rad? Is the pump strong enough for 2 rads? Or just go total custom if no too much more $.


----------



## Master Freez

*deleted post*


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm contemplating going water-cooling (for first time) with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Universal CPU kit. I'm trying to reach 24/7 5ghz on my 3930k. From what i read i need to cool the VRM on the RIVE also.
> 1.Would it be able just to cool the VRM/CPU and not the rest of the board? If possible?
> 2. Would I be able to add a VRM loop with this kit? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html#blank
> 3. Or would it be better to buy the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Cooling Block Kit? And what size rad would i need extra to go with it?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14724/ex-blc-1029/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html
> 4. Or would a push/pull config on rad directly blowing on VRM be enough to cool them, and just cool CPU?
> I dont see a need to WC my GPUs at this time because the 670s run surprisingly cool under load & OC'd even though the are sandwiched together. And the 670s do a great job of expelling all the heat out my case. Highest ive seen was 69c with OC load, fans all the way up.


The VRM will be cooled better when GPU's are not heating up the temp inside the case. As you don't wanna install the gpu waterblock, there is one decision which i tested: connect two any 120 mm fans with zip ties, then connect them with back exhaust fan. Two fans will be parallel to side panel and if you have intake on the side, you will be able to touch the vrm's. Maybe hold the finger on their rad also...Depends on load to them. So at 4.5 ghz better to have full mb kit as i think))

With 5 hgz your CPU can die... At least more risks(

You dont have to use the push\pull with fans on 1000-1200 rpm and higher.

If you gonna buy the Rasa kit, GET THE D5 RESERVOIR!!!! According to DazMode tests, simple XSPC pumps are dying after some months...

So you need this kit, plus it comes with ultimate pump for almost any loop. Or another with the same reservoir.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16071/ex-wat-211/XSPC_Raystorm_EX360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Kill_Coil_.html

If you can, better to buy RX360 kit. Radiator is thicker, temp will be a little bit better with lower rpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for the WC tips guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I go with the RASA kit and add another 360rad? Is the pump strong enough for 2 rads? Or just go total custom if no too much more $.


D5 kit is strong enough for 2 radiators.

Second 360 need the Koolance Radiator Bracket and you will have to pass tubes trough holes on the back side of the case. Maybe drill it and buy two BitsPower PassTrough fittings

The back radiator also can be thicker than internal, like RX360. With this model better push\pull with low rpm. So...2 radiators = low noise system.

Also, if you are new, i recommend to buy a pair of Koolance Quick Disconnect fittings. The are making draining process easy.

Looks like that you have HAF X...

Dual radiators will look like this:



or his


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for the WC tips guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I go with the RASA kit and add another 360rad? Is the pump strong enough for 2 rads? Or just go total custom if no too much more $.


This kit would be better overall. IMHO.

The D5 pump (or the MCP655 which is included in kit above) is probably your best bet and would certainly handle 2x 360s.

If it were me (and remember I'm thinking about your first statement that you want to get to 5GHz) I would do this to start:



You would get your best advice here if you created a thread in the Liquid Cooling section saying something like "Check my WC loop build" or something. You might get lucky enough to have someone like *tsm106*, *stren*, *superericla*, or many of the other experts around here to give you some guidance. Me, hell I went the cheap route the first time and ended up rebuilding my loop 3 separate times.

Just for fun, here is more or less what I have now without fittings/fans/tubing:


----------



## skyisover

Hello. I just received my open box RIVE from newegg today and I only notice that I'm missing a few accessories. I was well aware that I would be missing a few but the question is now, which should I go buy. I seem to be missing these:

2 x SATA 3Gb/s cable
2 x SATA 6Gb/s cable
1 x CrossFire cable
ROG Door Hanger
1 x X-Socket pad
ROG Cable Label
I/O Shield

Don't really think I need the door hanger. Have no LGA 1366 coolers so no need for X-Socket. I'm just wondering if I need those extra SATA ports right now. I'm only going to be powering my rig with a Plextor M3 256gb but intend to add more when I run out of room. Also should I buy a crossfire bridge, going for single GTX 670 for now and maybe SLI later but maybe crossfire for future purposes. I'm also not sure if I need the I/O shield. Can you guys tell me what I need to buy from the ASUS e-store.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Hello. I just received my open box RIVE from newegg today and I only notice that I'm missing a few accessories. I was well aware that I would be missing a few but the question is now, which should I go buy. I seem to be missing these:
> 2 x SATA 3Gb/s cable
> 2 x SATA 6Gb/s cable
> 1 x CrossFire cable
> ROG Door Hanger
> 1 x X-Socket pad
> ROG Cable Label
> I/O Shield
> Don't really think I need the door hanger. Have no LGA 1366 coolers so no need for X-Socket. I'm just wondering if I need those extra SATA ports right now. I'm only going to be powering my rig with a Plextor M3 256gb but intend to add more when I run out of room. Also should I buy a crossfire bridge, going for single GTX 670 for now and maybe SLI later but maybe crossfire for future purposes. I'm also not sure if I need the I/O shield. Can you guys tell me what I need to buy from the ASUS e-store.


Just so you know the crossfire bridge is for AMD gpu's. If you have the sli bridges then that is all you need for dual 670's. What is the ROG Door hanger? I would just go buy the SATA cables. My first build I installed the motherboard before the I/O shield and never used it. I'm not an expert so maybe that was a bad idea but I never had any problems. I also never used the ROG cable lables.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Hello. I just received my open box RIVE from newegg today and I only notice that I'm missing a few accessories. I was well aware that I would be missing a few but the question is now, which should I go buy. I seem to be missing these:
> 2 x SATA 3Gb/s cable
> 2 x SATA 6Gb/s cable
> 1 x CrossFire cable
> ROG Door Hanger
> 1 x X-Socket pad
> ROG Cable Label
> I/O Shield
> Don't really think I need the door hanger. Have no LGA 1366 coolers so no need for X-Socket. I'm just wondering if I need those extra SATA ports right now. I'm only going to be powering my rig with a Plextor M3 256gb but intend to add more when I run out of room. Also should I buy a crossfire bridge, going for single GTX 670 for now and maybe SLI later but maybe crossfire for future purposes. I'm also not sure if I need the I/O shield. Can you guys tell me what I need to buy from the ASUS e-store.


Holy... Get the gun. No. Stop... Get the motherboard and send it BACK!

I/O shield is not just a piece of metal, this thing helps to ground the motherboard with the case. So without it static can damage the motherboard if something will happend with PSU or when touching.

Maybe it sounds funny or unrealistic but my friend engineer said the same.


----------



## JMCB

Well I got me Advanced RMA finally in! New Rampage IV Extreme boots ALOT faster. It seems like a different board as the previous board had a long POST time. Haven't had time to test for 100% stability yet, but that's what overnight is for.

@skyisover - Contact Asus and see if you can get the I/O shield. That's the most important on the list, and it's something you don't really want to be without.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Holy... Get the gun. No. Stop... Get the motherboard and send it BACK!
> I/O shield is not just a piece of metal, this thing helps to ground the motherboard with the case. So without it static can damage the motherboard if something will happend with PSU or when touching.
> Maybe it sounds funny or unrealistic but my friend engineer said the same.


Motherboard is grounded by mounting the mb into the case, note the metal stands and obviously the power cable.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Motherboard is grounded by mounting the mb into the case, note the metal stands and obviously the power cable.


Ok, the last reason: dust cover


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm contemplating going water-cooling (for first time) with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Universal CPU kit. I'm trying to reach 24/7 5ghz on my 3930k.


I wanted to add one more thing to this discussion before you go off and spend $200-$500.

The 3930k is a bear to get stable above 4.8Ghz. Takes quite a bit of cooling and *a lot of voltage* along with a little luck. All for very little return. Take for example the SPECapc for lightwave benchmark. The mutli-rendering test renders 8 or 9 different scenes, some with millions of polys and reports a benchmark in number of seconds it takes to complete. Here's the results on my machine:

4.8: 350 seconds
4.9: 343 seconds
5.0: 335 seconds

(p.s. a dual xeon setup reviewed here scored 399 seconds in this benchmark, and each of those CPUs are still >$1000, so I'd say we're cranking pretty good with the SB-E at 4.8)

See a pattern yet ? Each step is worth 2% performance increase in the benchmark I care about. Yet, the jump from 4.9Ghz to 5.0Ghz requires roughly an 8% increase in voltage. This is the definition of the law of diminishing returns in my view, and in retrospect was not worth the $400 plus it takes to cool it.

Or to put it another way, I have read posts by other SB-E overclockers that in effect say there is a wall at 4.8/4.9 on these chips and getting past it requires alot of voltage and possibly more exotic cooling than water.

That's just like... my opinion, man.


----------



## skyisover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Master Freez
> 
> Holy... Get the gun. No. Stop... Get the motherboard and send it BACK!
> I/O shield is not just a piece of metal, this thing helps to ground the motherboard with the case. So without it static can damage the motherboard if something will happend with PSU or when touching.
> Maybe it sounds funny or unrealistic but my friend engineer said the same.


Can't I just buy the I/O shied off the ASUS e-store or off ebay?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Can't I just buy the I/O shied off the ASUS e-store or off ebay?


Ebay always has them for whatever reason.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-I-O-SHIELD-Rampage-IV-Extreme-LGA-2011-USED-/221068932958?pt=US_Motherboard_Backplates&hash=item3378bc375e


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I wanted to add one more thing to this discussion before you go off and spend $200-$500.
> The 3930k is a bear to get stable above 4.8Ghz. Takes quite a bit of cooling and *a lot of voltage* along with a little luck. All for very little return. Take for example the SPECapc for lightwave benchmark. The mutli-rendering test renders 8 or 9 different scenes, some with millions of polys and reports a benchmark in number of seconds it takes to complete. Here's the results on my machine:
> 4.8: 350 seconds
> 4.9: 343 seconds
> 5.0: 335 seconds
> (p.s. a dual xeon setup reviewed here scored 399 seconds in this benchmark, and each of those CPUs are still >$1000, so I'd say we're cranking pretty good with the SB-E at 4.8)
> See a pattern yet ? Each step is worth 2% performance increase in the benchmark I care about. Yet, the jump from 4.9Ghz to 5.0Ghz requires roughly an 8% increase in voltage. This is the definition of the law of diminishing returns in my view, and in retrospect was not worth the $400 plus it takes to cool it.
> Or to put it another way, I have read posts by other SB-E overclockers that in effect say there is a wall at 4.8/4.9 on these chips and getting past it requires alot of voltage and possibly more exotic cooling than water.
> That's just like... my opinion, man.


I can't even figure out how to run that benchmark! Talk about convoluted!!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I can't even figure out how to run that benchmark! Talk about convoluted!!


Yeah, it's not fun. You need to get Lightwave 9.6 trial from somewhere, the benchmark works fine with that. Make sure to install the 64bit version and run layout at least once.


----------



## mybadomen

Miss Playing with my Rampage Extreme and Formula .Formula is still Mint sitting in the box with just about everything sealed. And My Extreme is sitting on my Dimastech Easy/Hard2.5 Bench above me on my desk. Lol My i7-2700k and Fatality Pro Z68 Gen 3 sitting beside me. (Only touch it to start it and move the coolants around daily) because thats a show rig and waiting on a Photoshoot. so sitting here on an i5-2500k and Fatality P67 . Know whats funny. Its not bad at all and cost way less then the others.

Still cant wait to get back to my new Extreme.It has been tested and runs great and the new CPU is nice also. Soon as i get ME3 build completely done i can finally play again. The Extreme will be my personal everyday Build/Toy or whatever.

Will be in here allot more when i finally get to use it.

Take Care guys and have fun with the boards.

MybadOmen


----------



## Swolern

Ok I've been doing a lot of research and Im getting freaking pumped about my first water cooling build









Question: Where the hell are all the RIVE waterblocks?? I can't find one for sale anywhere!

Edit: error corrected


----------



## Reglar

Here you go.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32817


----------



## Swolern

Thanks Reglar. Ordered


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I wanted to add one more thing to this discussion before you go off and spend $200-$500.
> The 3930k is a bear to get stable above 4.8Ghz. Takes quite a bit of cooling and *a lot of voltage* along with a little luck. All for very little return. Take for example the SPECapc for lightwave benchmark. The mutli-rendering test renders 8 or 9 different scenes, some with millions of polys and reports a benchmark in number of seconds it takes to complete. Here's the results on my machine:
> 4.8: 350 seconds
> 4.9: 343 seconds
> 5.0: 335 seconds
> (p.s. a dual xeon setup reviewed here scored 399 seconds in this benchmark, and each of those CPUs are still >$1000, so I'd say we're cranking pretty good with the SB-E at 4.8)
> See a pattern yet ? Each step is worth 2% performance increase in the benchmark I care about. Yet, the jump from 4.9Ghz to 5.0Ghz requires roughly an 8% increase in voltage. This is the definition of the law of diminishing returns in my view, and in retrospect was not worth the $400 plus it takes to cool it.
> Or to put it another way, I have read posts by other SB-E overclockers that in effect say there is a wall at 4.8/4.9 on these chips and getting past it requires alot of voltage and possibly more exotic cooling than water.
> That's just like... my opinion, man.


5.0 isn't very hard to him imo. All i need to pass a 24 hr prime run is 100x 50, 1.52vcore, and pll locked at 1.8v (xmp mode). Also, the better the cooling you have the less volts you'll need to hit higher clocks. It really all comes down to the luck of the draw tho with the chip you bought.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 5.0 isn't very hard to him imo. All i need to pass a 24 hr prime run is 100x 50, 1.52vcore, and pll locked at 1.8v (xmp mode). Also, the better the cooling you have the less volts you'll need to hit higher clocks. It really all comes down to the luck of the draw tho with the chip you bought.


Yeah, 1.52 that's all. I guess shoulda told him the Rasa kit would be fine to cool that 1.52V @ 250W too. Not to worry, he ignored me anyway.









Sorry, I know that sounds *****y, but here's how my day started.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yeah, 1.52 that's all. I guess shoulda told him the Rasa kit would be fine to cool that 1.52V @ 250W too. Not to worry, he ignored me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know that sounds *****y, but here's how my day started.


I didnt ignore you. I take your suggestions very seriously & I appreciate them. I'm just new to water cooling and tying to soak it all in. I just realized the link you gave earlier had a block for mosfet and a heat sink for chipset. Sorry noob error.


----------



## nleksan

So for someone who is building their first loop (EX420 + undecided 240, both push/pull, MCP35X, and cooling 3930K + EVGA GTX670 FTW), would it be a good idea to incorporate the motherboard into the loop or not? I will be overclocking, though I am not too ambitious, at least not yet, hoping to get it @ 4.5Ghz stable daily. I like the idea of better VRM cooling but was thinking of just grabbing some RAM fans to provide some air to the CPU area... Should I just suck it up and get the block for the board or no?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> So for someone who is building their first loop (EX420 + undecided 240, both push/pull, MCP35X, and cooling 3930K + EVGA GTX670 FTW), would it be a good idea to incorporate the motherboard into the loop or not? I will be overclocking, though I am not too ambitious, at least not yet, hoping to get it @ 4.5Ghz stable daily. I like the idea of better VRM cooling but was thinking of just grabbing some RAM fans to provide some air to the CPU area... Should I just suck it up and get the block for the board or no?


It honestly depends how much you want to spend. Anything over 1.4vcore really should have the assistance of a waterblock. IMHO fans strapped everywhere to fool the mobo are kind of tacky and ugly, but would save you some money assuming you put mini heatsinks on the back of the mobo as well.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, do you have long "POST" time ? I have almost around 7-10 seconds before post every boot.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys, do you have long "POST" time ? I have almost around 7-10 seconds before post every boot.


It depends how the rig was shut down. I tend to have around 7 second post time. If it's a hard shutdown then even up to 30 seconds before any signal.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It depends how the rig was shut down. I tend to have around 7 second post time. If it's a hard shutdown then even up to 30 seconds before any signal.


I thought my 7-10 sec POST is very long for my speed. I just set-up my brother a PC last month and OCed it at 4.6 (i5 3570k with Asrock extreme4) and is rig POST like in 1-2 seconds.

Even my R3E was around 10 seconds to POST. Just wanted to know if its normal or if my OC had something.

Thanks


----------



## deafboy

Your OC has nothing to do with post time.

And yes, ~7 second post time.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Your OC has nothing to do with post time.
> And yes, ~7 second post time.


Yeah it's annoyingly slow on the R4E, the R3E was a good bit faster. It might speed up if you disable the asmedia sata controller though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah it's annoyingly slow on the R4E, the R3E was a good bit faster. It might speed up if you disable the asmedia sata controller though I haven't tried it myself.


I haven't even seen the option for it, granted I haven't really been looking. I know it certainly dropped boot time a lot when I stopped using the asmedia sata iii ports, haha.

Yeah, the RIVE is almost ******edly slow.... my old ASRock board was light speeds faster, but that's about all it was faster at. lol.


----------



## deafboy

Turned it off for USB 3.0 and Sata and Eh, little faster maybe...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I haven't even seen the option for it, granted I haven't really been looking. I know it certainly dropped boot time a lot when I stopped using the asmedia sata iii ports, haha.
> Yeah, the RIVE is almost ******edly slow.... my old ASRock board was light speeds faster, but that's about all it was faster at. lol.


If you think it's slow you should try using a raid card lol, that can add on a good 30-60s depending on the card...

Yeah I was surprised, after moving from a p6t board to the R3E I figured (because it was so much faster to post) that Asus had put in work to make sure the ROG boards would post quicker given that extreme overclockers would need to boot more than the average user. But then the R4E crushed that theory


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> If you think it's slow you should try using a raid card lol, that can add on a good 30-60s depending on the card...
> Yeah I was surprised, after moving from a p6t board to the R3E I figured (because it was so much faster to post) that Asus had put in work to make sure the ROG boards would post quicker given that extreme overclockers would need to boot more than the average user. But then the R4E crushed that theory


omg, I know! lol. Main reason I hate raid cards....granted, most machines I ever ran with raid cards didn't need boot up much, haha.

Yeah, my old 775 mobo had a slow boot so when I got the asrock board and it booted as fast as it did I was under the impression that new tech had stepped their games up on fast posts/boots....yeah, R4E crushed that thought


----------



## Paradigm84

Anybody with the Extreme having trouble with the LAN driver? I just got the internet back after 6 weeks but the computer won't detect any wireless networks even though the network is up and working.

I'm downloading the newest driver now but that wouldn't explain why the driver that came on the disc wouldn't work.

If anyone else has had the same problems I'd appreciate some help.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anybody with the Extreme having trouble with the LAN driver? I just got the internet back after 6 weeks but the computer won't detect any wireless networks even though the network is up and working.
> I'm downloading the newest driver now but that wouldn't explain why the driver that came on the disc wouldn't work.
> If anyone else has had the same problems I'd appreciate some help.


The RIVE has wireless ? News to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

I was under the impression it did, maybe I'll have to buy a wireless card on top of a £300 motherboard then.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Canis-X

That would be a yes, the RIVE does not have wireless.....closest thing it has to that is Bluetooth.


----------



## Paradigm84

That's mildly irritating, I thought it would.









Any suggestions on a brand of wireless adapters?


----------



## Canis-X

Unfortunately no I don't, I don't work with wireless very much so I have nothing to base an opinion on.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's mildly irritating, I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a brand of wireless adapters?


What's the top speed of your wireless router, max internet speed up/down, and router make and model?


----------



## Paradigm84

The model is a D-Link DSL 2680, I'm not so sure on the other stuff as my parents have lost the paperwork for the router, but the guy at the ISP said 1-2Mb/s was what we should expect for the download speed, I'll keep looking for the other stuff.

Oh and I just did a speed test over the ethernet and we got 0.96 down and 0.26 up.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The model is a D-Link DSL 2680, I'm not so sure on the other stuff as my parents have lost the paperwork for the router, but the guy at the ISP said 1-2Mb/s was what we should expect for the download speed, I'll keep looking for the other stuff.
> Oh and I just did a speed test over the ethernet and we got 0.96 down and 0.26 up.


Any of these would work perfect with your router.


----------



## deafboy

Using wireless makes me sad....lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

For me it's either wireless or a 30ft ethernet cable upstairs.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 30ft ethernet cable upstairs.


This one, do this one....lol.


----------



## shilka

It's been sometime since i have posted something about my PC mostly due to lack of money and my camera is broken so i only have my crappy mobile phone camera
Yes i know the photo is crap sory about that
this is my PC build aound a Asus Rampage IV Extreme


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> This one, do this one....lol.


Wiring my house is the first thing I do before moving in. My current one, built in the 60s, has at least dual drops in every room. It should be against the law to use wireless with a RIVE.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Wiring my house is the first thing I do before moving in. My current one, built in the 60s, has at least dual drops in every room. It should be against the law to use wireless with a RIVE.


lol. SAME and agreed.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Wiring my house is the first thing I do before moving in. My current one, built in the 60s, has at least dual drops in every room. It should be against the law to use wireless with a RIVE.


I learned a few years back when my family moved to KY that wiring is the first thing you check in a house. We had planned to do some minor renovations, but once pulling down some of the drywall we found that there were bare wires connected to each other only covered with tape. Needless to say, after finding that the house ended up looking like Baghdad.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I learned a few years back when my family moved to KY that wiring is the first thing you check in a house. We had planned to do some minor renovations, but once pulling down some of the drywall we found that there were bare wires connected to each other only covered with tape. Needless after finding that the house ended up looking like Baghdad.


I hear that. I've still got a spaghetti nest in the attic to deal with. I'm just content that I did an ok job making the drop for my main rig hehe. Hasn't fried on me yet, knock on wood.


----------



## Paradigm84

Unfortunately it's the summer holiday, so I'm at my parents house and can't leave a bright yellow wire running through the middle of a room, down the stairs, across the landing and then into my room.









Would you suggest a wireless USB adapter or a PCI-E wireless card.?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Unfortunately it's the summer holiday, so I'm at my parents house and can't leave a bright yellow wire running through the middle of a room, down the stairs, across the landing and then into my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you suggest a wireless USB adapter or a PCI-E wireless card.?


USB would be easier to manage and usable by other devices.


----------



## Paradigm84

Cheers, our internet is fairly awful so I don't suppose there's even a point getting a really good one.

I don't know whether to be happy to save money or sad our internet speeds are rubbish.


----------



## zoson

Hey guys... I got a R4Gene 2nd hand... When I boot I get the dreaded A2 post code hang... I've let it sit for over an hour and it didn't come out of it... I've reset the bios more times than I can count, and also removed the cmos battery and shorted the battery connection to make sure of a full discharge... Still no love...

I've seen a lot of talk that A2 is a GPU thing, so I tested the GPU in my other rig, and the GPU works fine... I've tried all three slots on the motherboard for the gpu, and i'm only using one stick of ram, that is verified to work also...

I'm about to try usb flashback to see if I can pull that off/if it will help...

Unfortunately I don't have another monitor to try... I have two of the same monitors (dell sp2309w 2048x1152) I saw someone suggest a different monitor... Not sure how that would make a difference... Just thought I'd throw it out there...

Any ideas?
Nevermind. Board works great after usb flashback to bios 1404.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Hey guys... I got a R4Gene 2nd hand... When I boot I get the dreaded A2 post code hang... I've let it sit for over an hour and it didn't come out of it... I've reset the bios more times than I can count, and also removed the cmos battery and shorted the battery connection to make sure of a full discharge... Still no love...
> I've seen a lot of talk that A2 is a GPU thing, so I tested the GPU in my other rig, and the GPU works fine... I've tried all three slots on the motherboard for the gpu, and i'm only using one stick of ram, that is verified to work also...
> I'm about to try usb flashback to see if I can pull that off/if it will help...
> Unfortunately I don't have another monitor to try... I have two of the same monitors (dell sp2309w 2048x1152) I saw someone suggest a different monitor... Not sure how that would make a difference... Just thought I'd throw it out there...
> Any ideas?


All the PCI-E switches on ? (Red block next to reset switch on mobo)

LN2 switch off ?

6-pin GPU power cable ?

Tried both DVI/VGA ports on video card?

As a last resort, try cold booting with all sata/ide devices disconnected from mobo.


----------



## deafboy

Also, what bios?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> All the PCI-E switches on ? (Red block next to reset switch on mobo)
> LN2 switch off ?
> 6-pin GPU power cable ?
> Tried both DVI/VGA ports on video card?
> As a last resort, try cold booting with all sata/ide devices disconnected from mobo.










no pci-e switches or ln2 switch on R4Gene!
Thanks much for the super fast response though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Also, what bios?


Couldn't tell what was on it initially... Couldn't even get it to post before, it would just hang at A2 and never display anything.


----------



## ugotd8

USB flashback FTW. nice.


----------



## deafboy

Have you tried the other bios by chance?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Have you tried the other bios by chance?


R4Gene has no 2nd bios







All good tho since it's working now!


----------



## ugotd8

RIVE been overtaken at the top ?

That built in LSI raid controller has me a bit jelly.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> RIVE been overtaken at the top ?
> That built in LSI raid controller has me a bit jelly.


Looks like it's time for ASUS to step up its game. I don't want to have to switch (for epeen sake), although those sata 3 ports are temping. Will definitely prevent me from needing to pick up a raid card for more ports.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Looks like it's time for ASUS to step up its game. I don't want to have to switch (for epeen sake), although those sata 3 ports are temping. Will definitely prevent me from needing to pick up a raid card for more ports.


Agreed. Looks like ASrock has basically put this $300 card on the board. Price for the extreme11 has been confirmed at $599, available Friday.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Agreed. Looks like ASrock has basically put this $300 card on the board. Price for the extreme11 has been confirmed at $599, available Friday.


Wow $599 is pretty good price for what you get.

Good going Asrock!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wow $599 is pretty good price for what you get.
> Good going Asrock!


No doubt. If that board can clock 3930Ks over 4.8 and not need active VRM cooling (read: not throttle) the RIVE will be pwnt.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> RIVE been overtaken at the top ?
> That built in LSI raid controller has me a bit jelly.


Far from it. The PEX 8747 swim in latency and with two on board lol. Like Double Mint, Double the fun! The 26 phase design though... hmm that potentially is a positive if it runs cooler.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Far from it. The PEX 8747 swim in latency and with two on board lol. Like Double Mint, Double the fun! The 26 phase design though... hmm that potentially is a positive if it runs cooler.


The dual PEX 8747s are used to get quad x16 for GPUs right ?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> The dual PEX 8747s are used to get quad x16 for GPUs right ?


Correct.


----------



## deafboy

Which is pointless IMO. lol. Not worth the added latency.

As for raid... on board raid will never be as good as a dedicated card, even with the chip on the board. Pretty good value for everything you get. But overall it's not winning me over. Certainly this late in the game.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick question guys. I have a RIVE sitting around with a bent pin. Asus won't give me a clear answer on whether they will fix it, if they can, and want $120 just to look at it. How should I go about fixing the pin? Any suggestions on tools?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quick question guys. I have a RIVE sitting around with a bent pin. Asus won't give me a clear answer on whether they will fix it, if they can, and want $120 just to look at it. How should I go about fixing the pin? Any suggestions on tools?


Pics of severity?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quick question guys. I have a RIVE sitting around with a bent pin. Asus won't give me a clear answer on whether they will fix it, if they can, and want $120 just to look at it. How should I go about fixing the pin? Any suggestions on tools?


Tweezers and a magnifying glass.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Pics of severity?


It's not bad at all. Just one pin that's bent over. Don't feel like pulling it out of the closet right now. Need a ladder to get up to that shelf.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Tweezers and a magnifying glass.


What I was thinking. Are there any electronic specific tweezers I should use? Most seem to be too thick to get between the pins.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's not bad at all. Just one pin that's bent over. Don't feel like pulling it out of the closet right now. Need a ladder to get up to that shelf.
> What I was thinking. Are there any electronic specific tweezers I should use? Most seem to be too thick to get between the pins.


I've never seen any specifically for electronic use. There's angled head types that I think could do it without a problem.







Wal-mart carries a bunch of different types, normally.


----------



## deafboy

Magnifying glass and a needle could work as well if it's just bent over...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'll see what I can do. If not then I suppose Asus will make it right. Not like I need the board anyway.


----------



## UNOE

Good luck on that it would be nerve racking for me. But I bet you if you sent it to Asus they would try that first anyway so you might as well try. They have better equipment I'm sure though.


----------



## tsm106

I would get a good pair of needle nose tweezers and a powered magnifying glass, like one a woman would use for makeup. You don't want to use a jewelers loop or something small or hand held cuz you want both hands free.

My RIVE had a bent pin or two and I thought about sending it in. I've built a few 2011 rigs for clients and such and coming across an Asus board that maintains matched voltage across both DRAM sets is pretty rare. Thus I fixed the pins and kept the board cuz this board is rock steady on the DRAM volts. Other boards would deviate a lot from one set to the other.


----------



## Kosire

Just upgraded my RIVE bios to 2003









Apparently now we have a new item in the bios settings named 'Network Stack' where you can disable/eanble network link?








Also, the download page now have Windows 8 32-bit and Windows 8 64-bit sections and there's a big fat Windows 8 sticker on the logo now on the product page.

Little different updating from 1404 to 2003, since I think they changed it's structure to .CAP from .ROM for better Windows 8 compatibility.

Anyways, everything went smooth and couldn't find any pages indicating int his thread about the new BIOS. It does say it shipped today though!


----------



## UNOE

I couldn't get Windows 8 to boot last night. When I boot the the DVD it installs to one of my extra 1tb drivers but after the disc when it goes to boot to the drive I get stuck on it immediately with a blinking under score. I can't seem to get past the blinking under score. This is with the 2002 bios do I need to update. Or is something else going on.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Few quick questions guys. Ram is falling quite quickly in price as of recently so I was wondering whether the RIVE could take ECC modules and whether it is possible for it to recognize 128gb (I know it's rated for 64, but some x58 boards saw could be modded to see 48 instead of only 24). Increasing my Ramdisk size and having more for the system to actually use would be quite nice.


----------



## MacG32

Faster Windows Startup for Multi Core Computer


----------



## Temile

Anybody having problems with 2003 BIOS? I installed and have been lightly stress testing for about 40 hours...everything appears stable. New UI is cleaner looking.


----------



## driftingforlife

Just did it and I notice a difference.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temile*
> 
> Wow. That was really unnecessary. I just signed up for the club and added your thread to my sig...guess I will delete it all after that welcome.
> If you care, I had this information from someone who worked on the Windows team. I submit for further consideration: http://www.withinwindows.com/2008/08/09/tweaking-myth-increase-boot-performance-for-multi-core-users-with-msconfig/.


Quote from guest comment in link provided:

"
Guest

I change the value&#8230; it goes faster.
I change it back&#8230; it goes slower.

I guess there's NO relationship.

Huh?
"


----------



## ugotd8

BIOS 2003 seems a bit more stable than 1404*. Playing with 5GHz and offset mode now.

I'll tell 'ya what tho, that CAP-coverter process is rather nerve racking. Longest 5 minutes of my life while board powered itself down and did it's thing. Kept thinking, "do I reset now? power-button?"







Then I realized after staring at the BIOS led on the mobo that it was flashing for a reason.









After the cap conversion process finished, it powered itself up and the main BIOS page said it was at 2003. I went ahead and flashed the separate 2003 BIOS I downloaded anyway.

* could also be just that I finally realized I was being too stingy with VTT and VCCSA.


----------



## undeadmach1ne

can anyone actually show a real measured difference in boot speed as a result of that tweak (and that tweak alone)? imo the link disproving it has more credible information in it than some people saying 'feels faster to me'. i would like to see an actual benchmark or some kind of proof.

also, to anyone who has flashed the new bios: did you have to manually flash both bios chips or does the converter do them both? if it doesnt do them both, does your other chip still boot properly to 1404 or whatever you were at before this?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Why not just try it urself. If it's faster for you use it, if not then change it back.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadmach1ne*
> 
> also, to anyone who has flashed the new bios: did you have to manually flash both bios chips or does the converter do them both? if it doesnt do them both, does your other chip still boot properly to 1404 or whatever you were at before this?


I found out the hard way:

Flashing to the CAP converter flashed both BIOS chips.

Argh, shoulda read the fine print before clicking OK:



That's me in the middle.


----------



## zoson

On the topic of what will decrease your boot time... Clicking the 'No GUI boot' checkbox on the Boot tab *DOES* decrease your boot time because loading the boot video driver is skipped.


----------



## undeadmach1ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I found out the hard way:
> Flashing to the CAP converter flashed both BIOS chips.
> Argh, shoulda read the fine print before clicking OK:
> 
> That's me in the middle.


thanks for the warning man


----------



## deafboy

So if it flashes both bios? is there an easy way of backing up the other one to USB or something just in case?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So if it flashes both bios? is there an easy way of backing up the other one to USB or something just in case?


There has never been a way to backup the BIOS (esp. settings), and based on what I've read there isn't one coming any time soon. I just keep an archive of the old ones on the USB stick, they are small.


----------



## deafboy

I don't care about keeping the actual old bios themselves, just the settings....


----------



## JMCB

Well this is pissing me off. I'm trying to flash to the latest 2003 bios but every time I'm trying to flash the converter, it seems to flash 'correctly' I boot the system up and it is stuck on code 69. It sucks that it flashes both bios chips because I can't seem to get my computer to post at all. I was using ROG connect - wish I would have just used the normal way of doing it but now can't even go back.

I'm really sick of this board - it's been nothing but problems. I'm on my second one and I'm about to throw this thing out the window, Ideas? Someone that used ROG connect method explain to me what they did exactly to see if there's something I'm missing.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Well this is pissing me off. I'm trying to flash to the latest 2003 bios but every time I'm trying to flash the converter, it seems to flash 'correctly' I boot the system up and it is stuck on code 69. It sucks that it flashes both bios chips because I can't seem to get my computer to post at all. I was using ROG connect - wish I would have just used the normal way of doing it but now can't even go back.
> I'm really sick of this board - it's been nothing but problems. I'm on my second one and I'm about to throw this thing out the window, Ideas? Someone that used ROG connect method explain to me what they did exactly to see if there's something I'm missing.


Look on the bright side at least it didnt eat a 3960x on you installing windows


----------



## undeadmach1ne

this might be a stupid suggestion, but did you make sure to name the file correctly? the instructions say to rename it (the converter) r4e.rom if you are using the thumb drive/bios flashback method. other than that i can only think maybe your download got corrupted somehow? im pretty sure if you accidentally put the thumb drive into the wrong usb port that nothing at all would happen...so that must be out of the question.

have you tried hitting the bios switch and booting from your other chip? with a bit of luck that one is still in tact.


----------



## JMCB

I named it the correct name, and sadly I've tried the other bios. Board is dead, it seems.

I'm trying an older rom, so MAYBE that might work. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## undeadmach1ne

that sucks. does it always stick on error 69 ('system agent DXE initialization has started') ? does it appear to be trying to flash when you try to flash an older version back on? if its trying to flash it might not be beyond repair...i would try re-downloading the files from another server just to be sure (if it still looks like bios flashback is still working).


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

After seeing all of the issues with flashing, is this new bios worth switching to?


----------



## MykaAurora

Well, I've managed to get my board flashed to the new ROM. It seems lighter with the new ROM..

I've used EZ flash 2 method, successful.

After flashing ROM converter, it already flash the newest bios ( 2003 ), well, I've used a ROM converter that included in the same RAR with 2003 bios.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> After seeing all of the issues with flashing, is this new bios worth switching to?


I can't tell any difference from 1404. There are a few new options here and there but nothing earth-shattering. I'm thinking unless you are upgrading to Windows8 (who would do such a thing?) then you probably don't need this.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I named it the correct name, and sadly I've tried the other bios. Board is dead, it seems.
> I'm trying an older rom, so MAYBE that might work. I'll keep you all updated.


The man himself, Shamino to the rescue: See post #1 here


Quote:
_
"ONLY IF 2003 BIOS or NEWER
To Flash back to 1xxx.ROM, Rename 1xxx.rom to ERALL.ROM and Use USB Flashback "_


----------



## undeadmach1ne

^that is a nice tip right there. hopefully this solves his problem


----------



## Swolern

I had a little different bios problem.

So I have been having a problem with my setup. Primary bios is 2003. I flashed secondary bios to 1101 to test an older version. At first bios would not flash named r4e.rom so I tried ugotd8 erall.rom and it flashed. So using secondary bios with 1101 system posted but win7 would not boot. Is 1101 compatible with the 3930k?


----------



## Swolern

If anyone has any tips on my problem it would be appreciated. My problem is intermittent freezing during games, at the same time i get intermitttent motherboard USB connected devices, keyboard lights flicker and mouse cuts in and out. I have updated every driver imaginable, bios & win7 and win 7 also. I have changed out every single component of my PC to test defective parts, including mouse/kb. The only thing I have not changed out is GPUs, which all test ok by themselves.
It looks like the main problems stems around PCI-E slot #1 when in 4-way sli.

Testing
4-way sli 5760x1080, DVI-D connections to pci-e slot #1,2,4 = unplayable gameplay, keyboard flashes, mouse & screen freezes

***-works ok with 4-way slot 1,2,4 when:
-in windowed mode 5760x1080 & maxamize 3d performance 4way sli to one screen 1920x1080

5760x1080

-4-way slot 3,4,5 - one keyboard flash & 1 mouse freeze with 20 minutes of testing, intermittent, very playable, dramatic reduction of problem when compared to slot 1,2,4.

-3-way slot 1,2,3 - saw 2 flashes in 15min of testing, No mouse freezing or FPS drops

-3-way slot 2,3,4 -ok, NO PROBLEMS
^^*^^this config ran BF3 @ 15% faster than slot 1,2,3 config!!!!!! All same settings.

2-way slot 1,3 - ok

2-way slot 2,4 - ok

-single gpu 5760x1080 dvi x2, hdmi x1
slot#1, card 1 - ok
slot#2, card 2 -ok
slot#3, card 3-ok
slot#4, card 4-ok

Ok all this looks to me as if 3-4way SLI is having the most problem when the 1st PCI-E slot (x16) is combined with the other slots running @ x8. Same results on PCI-E 2.0 & 3.0.

So is the problem the bandwidth different speeds in combination with the current drivers, is that's causing the problem?

Could it be a problem with hardware of the 1st pic-e slot? I doubt 2 RIVE would be bad as this is my second one with same problem?

DX11 or Nvidia driver conflict issue?

I feel like it has to be a driver problem due to the fact that it works fine with same settings & config in windowed mode. But know one else has this problem?????


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

If it's happening on 2 boards it's likely the drivers conflicting with something in ur system or a bad gpu. To properly run 4 way the gpus also have to be in 1,2,4,5 (only red pcie slots). On the other hand, when I ran tri sli I was having the same issue as you, but it just so happened that one of the cards was bad even though it tested ok. Just find that one card that crashes the setup when sli is enabled.

Yes that bios is compatible with the 3930k.


----------



## Scorpion667

Shamino himself said the 2003 BIOS is only for win8 certification, there's no real need to use it.

Transferred all my settings from 1304 to 1404 and no issues. I heard BIOS 1305 required more vcore, does this mean I should be able to lower my vcore?


----------



## JMCB

Tried the ERALL.ROM fix - didn't work. Trying on a different USB stick. Hopefully I get this thing working at some point or my whole computer is being thrown out the window.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Tried the ERALL.ROM fix - didn't work. Trying on a different USB stick. Hopefully I get this thing working at some point *or my whole computer is being thrown out the window.*


Where is your window... I'll take it


----------



## ugotd8

Well, this may be blasphemy but I think the sweet spot for these samsung 30nm dimms is DDR3-1866 on X79. It seems to me that SB-E has alot less trouble with DDR3-1866 than DDR-2133. This weekend I set out to get at least 1 hour stable with prime95 (using 75% of RAM, 4x4GB). All these findings below are probably chip (read: IMC) dependent but what I found is:

If I run my RAM at DDR3-1866 a bunch of cool things happen:

My chip requires less VCORE
My chip requires less VCCSA
My chip requires less VTT
I can run the sammys at CL9 (and the efficiency per memTweakit is nearly the same as 2133)
My rendering benchmarks are the same (cinebench, SPECapc)
Proof ?









In BIOS: offset mode VCORE, LLC off, CPUVTT 1.15, VCCSA 1.05, VDIMM 1.47





P.S. YMMV, and if you knew this already I'm glad for you. Why didn't you speak up earlier ?


----------



## JMCB

Deafboy, you almost had it.

Well, I finally got it working. I finally had time to 'properly' troubleshoot the PC. The system was able to post with one video card and only one 4gb DIMM after trying the ERAll.Rom. Even two video cards and one 4gb DIMM it wouldn't post. From there, I was able to put on the new bios (using the ASUS utility and not ROG connect), and restart. After the conversion, I put everything back and it now seems to be working correctly. Weird that it wouldn't work with more than 4GB and the two video cards.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Deafboy, you almost had it.
> Well, I finally got it working. I finally had time to 'properly' troubleshoot the PC. The system was able to post with one video card and only one 4gb DIMM after trying the ERAll.Rom. Even two video cards and one 4gb DIMM it wouldn't post. From there, I was able to put on the new bios (using the ASUS utility and not ROG connect), and restart. After the conversion, I put everything back and it now seems to be working correctly. Weird that it wouldn't work with more than 4GB and the two video cards.


Darn!









j/k, well, kinda, lol.

Definitely glad you got things working, certainly weird but not uncommon way of getting things to work.


----------



## undeadmach1ne

yeah good to hear its back up and running. i had a feeling it was harder to kill one of these boards than that


----------



## Scorpion667

@ ugotd8

is there a reason you are running CPU PLL 1.850v? Did it help with OC past 4800Mhz?

Also, how big of a vcore improvement have you seen by dropping memory freq?

Also how could I fine tune my OC without excessive stress testing? I feel like 12 hour blend for every little BIOS change is a little overkill, but my VTT and VCCSA are just set at 1.5v which was stable, although I'm sure they can go lower.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> @ ugotd8
> is there a reason you are running CPU PLL 1.850v? Did it help with OC past 4800Mhz?
> Also, how big of a vcore improvement have you seen by dropping memory freq?
> Also how could I fine tune my OC without excessive stress testing? I feel like 12 hour blend for every little BIOS change is a little overkill, but my VTT and VCCSA are just set at 1.5v which was stable, although I'm sure they can go lower.


I have the CPU PLL at 1.875 in BIOS, I simply think I get better performance with it set there. I.E. cinebench and other render times are better. I haven't tried 1.80V TBH.

The VCORE improvement was 1.384V on load versus 1.424 on load. The biggest improvement was that I could get an hour of prime95 to pass. No matter what I did before, I would get rounding errors within 10 minutes on random cores during a prime run.

I used some quick prime95 settings to see how close it's gonna be relatively quickly. Instead of blend, choose custom. Set the min and max FTT size oh nm, here's a pic:



I let that run for ten minutes or so (2 passes). If it's OK, then I'll change the 1344's to 1792 and repeat, so all in all 25 minutes or so.

I sure hope you meant 1.15 and not 1.5 on the VTT/VCCSA, otherwise you're gonna need a protection plan.


----------



## un1b4ll

Hey guys, I need an honest opinion.

I'm about to do an M-ATX build in the next month and I have to choose between the ASRock Extreme4m and the RIVG.

The build is going to be in an FT03 and I'd ideally like to keep the ability to SLI down the road, though it's not a deal breaker. I've been drooling over the rampage since the REIII blew my mind a few years back.

I'm wondering if there is any tangible difference between these boards when it comes down to it. If the board would ever be in view it's a no-contest, but since it'll be hidden I guess I'm just looking for an explanation of what my experience will be with each of these boards and why I'd choose the Asus over the cheaper ASRock. Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

shouldn't vccsa be lower than vcore? by like ~.3v?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I sure hope you meant 1.15 and not 1.5 on the VTT/VCCSA, otherwise you're gonna need a protection plan.


Oops yes I meant 1.15v on both LOL!
I have the tuning plan, but I'm not that crazy. I bet $5 that would fry a 3930k on boot with conventional cooling.

I will give that a shot later tonight as that's a massive vcore difference on the CPU to be honest, definitely something I want to look into, considering my sub par cooling not able to cope with stress testing at 4.8ghz with any ammount of sanity. Luckily a 14000 BTU AC unit cooling a rather small room works miracles on ambients. The OC IS 2 weeks stable for everyday usage with temps never exceeding 65c but in prime blend it shoots up over 80c rather quickly.

Will try 1.384v with lowered Mhz on the Ram and lower VCCSA/VTT. I also did notice dropping PLL threw off my cinebench scores, I thought I was crazy!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> shouldn't vccsa be lower than vcore? by like ~.3v?


I've read that too. With the settings I'm at now, it's real close (1.384 - 1.075 = 0.309).









I guess the reason I posted these up was that I had been beating up my chip with voltage (VCORE and VCCSA) and had VTT at the limit (1.19) and still could not get prime to work. Then I tried a different approach and got these results. I like to see how far I can get the chip without using any "extreme" settings. Right now, 4.9GHz seems pretty awesome knowing that I'm not banging against voltage limits or throttling.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I've read that too. With the settings I'm at now, it's real close (1.384 - 1.075 = 0.309).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the reason I posted these up was that I had been beating up my chip with voltage (VCORE and VCCSA) and had VTT at the limit (1.19) and still could not get prime to work. Then I tried a different approach and got these results. I like to see how far I can get the chip without using any "extreme" settings. Right now, 4.9GHz seems pretty awesome knowing that I'm not banging against voltage limits or throttling.


Understandable. I really hate pushing 1.5vcore for 5.0, but it works without issue for benchmarks. with only locking the pll at 1.8. setting the vccsa should definitely lower the needed vcore.


----------



## Scorpion667

I can confirm ugotd8's findings I've been priming for an hour at 1.376v (doing 1344 and 1792 FFT's 30 mins each 90%mem) where as before it would crash 10 minutes into blend at 1.4v! MAN it's 16c in this room, feels like our server room at work, wanna keep that thing well under 70c tho!

[edit] BSOD 101 all the way to 1.392v which has been going for a good 45 mins. I'm sure memory frequency does have some sort of impact on vcore required for stability just not as big as I initially thought

[second edit] Passed 1 hour blend at 1.392v 4.8ghz =D
Thanks for ugotd8 I managed to drop voltage by 0.015~0.02v and VCCSA by 0.030v while still retaining relative stability. +1!


----------



## johnnyli

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know why my computer (rampage4 Gene) wake up automatically when it goes to sleep from windows?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Hey guys, I need an honest opinion.
> I'm about to do an M-ATX build in the next month and I have to choose between the ASRock Extreme4m and the RIVG.
> The build is going to be in an FT03 and I'd ideally like to keep the ability to SLI down the road, though it's not a deal breaker. I've been drooling over the rampage since the REIII blew my mind a few years back.
> I'm wondering if there is any tangible difference between these boards when it comes down to it. If the board would ever be in view it's a no-contest, but since it'll be hidden I guess I'm just looking for an explanation of what my experience will be with each of these boards and why I'd choose the Asus over the cheaper ASRock. Any input is greatly appreciated!


If those are your only choices, then stick with ASUS. For the reasons why, check out the first post.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone know why my computer (rampage4 Gene) wake up automatically when it goes to sleep from windows?


Check your BIOS for the Power On options and turn them off.



You could also check your Power Options at Control Panel | All Control Panel Items | Power Options | Edit Plan Settings to make sure nothing is interrupting the Sleep Mode.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Check your BIOS for the Power On options and turn them off.
> 
> You could also check your Power Options at Control Panel | All Control Panel Items | Power Options | Edit Plan Settings to make sure nothing is interrupting the Sleep Mode.


Hi, Thanks MacG32
I checked there is nothing interrupt the sleep mode in power options and also everything are disabled in APM of BIOS.
but I noticed everytime it wakeup the debug LED shows "30"
do you know why?


----------



## deafboy

30 just means it awoke successfully from a system sleep...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> Hi, Thanks MacG32
> I checked there is nothing interrupt the sleep mode in power options and also everything are disabled in APM of BIOS.
> but I noticed everytime it wakeup the debug LED shows "30"
> do you know why?


30 = System is waking up from S3 sleep state. It's all in the manual located here. It could possibly be a driver or something accessing your drive, like anti-virus or even a firewall. Maybe you should try Hibernate instead of Sleep or a deeper sleep mode.


----------



## Scorpion667

Do you have an SSD? SSD can cause issues with sleep mode, it's advised to disable sleep


----------



## ugotd8

Maybe "Wake on LAN" is an issue if you've checked everything else.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Do you have an SSD? SSD can cause issues with sleep mode, it's advised to disable sleep


I've never heard of this before...

it is however advised to disable hibernate...sleep should be fine.


----------



## ugotd8

4.9 @ 1.384 (ambients were not the best last night):


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I've never heard of this before...
> it is however advised to disable hibernate...sleep should be fine.


I have. There a many threads on ROG about resume from sleep issues, OC issues, RAM issues, SSD issues, hell, Shamino is going to make a BIOS for someone to try to solve the 12x issue.

No sleep...

'till Brooklyn. RIP MCA.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I have. There a many threads on ROG about resume from sleep issues, OC issues, RAM issues, SSD issues, hell, Shamino is going to make a BIOS for someone to try to solve the 12x issue.
> No sleep...
> 'till Brooklyn. RIP MCA.


Err, read that completely wrong...

read it as sleep causes issues with the SSD


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Do you have an SSD? SSD can cause issues with sleep mode, it's advised to disable sleep


yes~ Im using Crucial M4 and just upgraded to 000F


----------



## deafboy

Question for you for your sleep...

Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Power Options -> Edit Plan Settings -> Change advanced power settings -> Sleep -> Allow Wake timers....

that setting disabled yes?


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Question for you for your sleep...
> Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Power Options -> Edit Plan Settings -> Change advanced power settings -> Sleep -> Allow Wake timers....
> that setting disabled yes?


It was default (can't remember what it called), I changed to disabled but still the same problem~~


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> 4.9 @ 1.384 (ambients were not the best last night):


Those are some awesome results. Gave them a shot myself and won't even make it into windows. voltage is much too low for my chip. takes 1,.44 to just get into windows at 4.9


----------



## itchy

@johnnyli

Might be best to try and find out what device is waking your system.

Try running this from the command line:

powercfg -lastwake

It should give you a clue as to which device is the culprit.

I had a similar issue in the past caused by a USB device. I had to prevent the device from waking my system up from the Power Management tab in Device Manager.


----------



## impac

Hello guys,

Anyone have issues with their ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme not powering up but lights coming up on the MB? (Start and reset)? Recently, I have been having this problem quite frequently... press the power button, system doesn't power on? ALSO, nothing's changed, nothing rewired, computer hasn't moved, etc... come back and press the power button, and 50% of the time it would power up ok.

Also, have upgraded to latest BIOS.. and have been having the DEBUG LED show "E"... system boots up fine, windows, etc... NO crashes, etc. used the computer for a few hours this way, until I shut it down. I have searched through the manual, and googled, and can't find anythign on the error code "E"...

Appreciate any comments and sharing of your experiences.

Thanks,


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itchy*
> 
> @johnnyli
> Might be best to try and find out what device is waking your system.
> Try running this from the command line:
> powercfg -lastwake
> It should give you a clue as to which device is the culprit.
> I had a similar issue in the past caused by a USB device. I had to prevent the device from waking my system up from the Power Management tab in Device Manager.


Quite the first post. Welcome.


----------



## itchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quite the first post. Welcome.


Thanks. About time I stopped lurking


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itchy*
> 
> @johnnyli
> Might be best to try and find out what device is waking your system.
> Try running this from the command line:
> powercfg -lastwake
> It should give you a clue as to which device is the culprit.
> I had a similar issue in the past caused by a USB device. I had to prevent the device from waking my system up from the Power Management tab in Device Manager.


Very good tip... +rep for it.

Welcome to OCN


----------



## aredanecyfna

Does *Rampage4Extreme* support Intel E5-2600 series cpus ?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aredanecyfna*
> 
> Does *Rampage4Extreme* support Intel E5-2600 series cpus ?


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#CPUS

Nope...


----------



## Scorpion667

Man its so tempting with these chips to go full blown WC. It's just kind of intimidating for someone who's never done this before, to link the cpu, mosfet and chipset block together, lots of things can go wrong here with 90 degree adaptors. It looks too close together to just bend the tube, I don't want any kinks. IF anyone has done this can you post some pictures please?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Man its so tempting with these chips to go full blown WC. It's just kind of intimidating for someone who's never done this before, to link the cpu, mosfet and chipset block together, lots of things can go wrong here with 90 degree adaptors. It looks too close together to just bend the tube, I don't want any kinks. IF anyone has done this can you post some pictures please?


Yeah, mine is just temporary but it could certainly work long term...I just change things too much, lol. Not for too much longer thankfully.


----------



## kizwan

Do you have bigger resolution? Picture of the rad please. I already ordered XSPC Raystorm kit.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Man its so tempting with these chips to go full blown WC. It's just kind of intimidating for someone who's never done this before, to link the cpu, mosfet and chipset block together, lots of things can go wrong here with 90 degree adaptors. It looks too close together to just bend the tube, I don't want any kinks. IF anyone has done this can you post some pictures please?


IMHO the PCH does not need water on these boards. I used the EK WB-LE kit and then just used the mosfet block from that. More opinion, barb fittings are much easier to deal with around the area of the CPU/MOSFET. The 90s I'm using are barb rotaries which were a snap to install. Connect one to both the mosfet and cpu block, cut tube to length, then install tube on one barb and then turn them both to allow the other end to slip on, then turn them back until they are straight like so:


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you have bigger resolution? Picture of the rad please. I already ordered XSPC Raystorm kit.


How big do you want? lol.

And what in particular of the rad do you want a pic of? It's just the XSPC RS360, it's going away. lol.


----------



## kizwan

Big enough so that I can see the fittings. If that is so hard, no need to. Chill..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Big enough so that I can see the fittings. If that is so hard, no need to. *Chill..*


Sorry?... nothing special to see though, all the fittings are just standard 1/2" barbs. No fancy 45 or 90 degree fittings


----------



## MacG32

kizwan, here's some for ya...


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> IMHO the PCH does not need water on these boards. I used the EK WB-LE kit and then just used the mosfet block from that. More opinion, barb fittings are much easier to deal with around the area of the CPU/MOSFET. The 90s I'm using are barb rotaries which were a snap to install. Connect one to both the mosfet and cpu block, cut tube to length, then install tube on one barb and then turn them both to allow the other end to slip on, then turn them back until they are straight like so:


Wait how did you do that since the Mosfet stock heatsink is linked to the ROG heatsink via a heatpipe? Did you just yank the heatpipe out of the ROG heatsink?

Thanks for the pics guys, I feel more confident to give it a shot once I gather some cash. Just bought a video card, bit poor atm =P


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Wait how did you do that since the Mosfet stock heatsink is linked to the ROG heatsink via a heatpipe? Did you just yank the heatpipe out of the ROG heatsink?


Well, yank is such a strong word. 

Once you get the entire assembly off the board, you will see how that heat pipe does not go thru every heatsink. You will see that in the center heatsink there are actually two pipes that go into it. I gently unwedged the pipe with a small screwdriver then while holding the center block twisted the rest of the section I wanted off out of the center block. To save you some searching, the heatsink that is between the CPU and the I/O plate does not even contact the board. I'm not saying this method is for everyone, but it cut the cost of the board block in half and I got to keep the PCH heatsink and fan from ASUS. The definition of FTW in my book.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Wait how did you do that since the Mosfet stock heatsink is linked to the ROG heatsink via a heatpipe? Did you just yank the heatpipe out of the ROG heatsink?
> Thanks for the pics guys, I feel more confident to give it a shot once I gather some cash. Just bought a video card, bit poor atm =P


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Well, yank is such a strong word.
> Once you get the entire assembly off the board, you will see how that heat pipe does not go thru every heatsink. You will see that in the center heatsink there are actually two pipes that go into it. I gently unwedged the pipe with a small screwdriver then while holding the center block twisted the rest of the section I wanted off out of the center block. To save you some searching, the heatsink that is between the CPU and the I/O plate does not even contact the board. I'm not saying this method is for everyone, but it cut the cost of the board block in half and I got to keep the PCH heatsink and fan from ASUS. The definition of FTW in my book.


PCH draws so lil juice I just went with the full LE block. That way I could just toss the whole stock heatsink into the box and forget about it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sorry?... nothing special to see though, all the fittings are just standard 1/2" barbs. No fancy 45 or 90 degree fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> kizwan, here's some for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you.


----------



## mybadomen

Guys not sure whos build this is but that part is irrelevant . How is he running hid GPU's like this? I thought and was pretty sure it was slot 1 and 3 for 2 cards? Totally agree it looks great but there was a reason for slots 1 and 3 right?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys not sure whos build this is but that part is irrelevant . How is he running hid GPU's like this? I thought and was pretty sure it was slot 1 and 3 for 2 cards? Totally agree it looks great but there was a reason for slots 1 and 3 right?


There's no card saturating even an 8x slot, let alone a 16x slot, so that's perfectly fine.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> There's no card saturating even an 8x slot, let alone a 16x slot, so that's perfectly fine.


This pretty much









That guy should comb his GPU cables


----------



## ugotd8

OT, but this is hilarious. Wish I could use the last line as my sig....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> OT, but this is hilarious. Wish I could use the last line as my sig....


That sounds about right, lol.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> There's no card saturating even an 8x slot, let alone a 16x slot, so that's perfectly fine.


Not only that, but he has his PCI-E SSD in the 16x slot. Not a bad choice at all imo. That is an awesome looking setup


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Not only that, but he has his PCI-E SSD in the 16x slot. Not a bad choice at all imo. That is an awesome looking setup


Didn't even see that, so it really wouldn't have mattered anyway then since it would be running at 8x anyways.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys, I just Flashed to the new 2003 Bios using the ROM to CAP utility, since then, I have debug code error "5A" each Boot before Post for around a minute or two.

5A: Internal CPU error

I'm afraid something bad happen, anybody experienced something similar?


----------



## JMCB

Mine flashes that right before it posts as well. I have been thinking my CPU has been unstable lately (keep having memory issues), but I just think that might be 'normal' now.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, I just Flashed to the new 2003 Bios using the ROM to CAP utility, since then, I have debug code error "5A" each Boot before Post for around a minute or two.
> 5A: Internal CPU error
> I'm afraid something bad happen, anybody experienced something similar?


Replacement chips are 15 bucks or so.

I wonder if you can't just flash one chip by removing one chip prior to flashing. Then you'd have one okd style bios and one new?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, I just Flashed to the new 2003 Bios using the ROM to CAP utility, since then, I have debug code error "5A" each Boot before Post for around a minute or two.
> 5A: Internal CPU error
> I'm afraid something bad happen, anybody experienced something similar?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Mine flashes that right before it posts as well. I have been thinking my CPU has been unstable lately (keep having memory issues), but I just think that might be 'normal' now.


Out of curiosity, manual or offset mode vcore for you ?


----------



## impac

Hello,

I have flashed to 2003 as well.. and my Debug LED shows a "9" but reversed, kinda like a "@"... it does that even after booted into windows... NO other post codes come up.. but the system seems to be running fine. I power off, shutdown, or rest, and it will do the normal most.. includign pausing at 5A, and 64(?), and finally into AA.

Anyone else have seen this?

Thanks,


----------



## El_Capitan

Flashed to 2003, no problems. Had a problem on my main rig, but I cleared CMOS and all was better (I have two systems). Oddly enough, using the exact same settings on both give me different CPU Vcore results in CPU-Z.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Flashed to 2003, no problems. Had a problem on my main rig, but I cleared CMOS and all was better (I have two systems). Oddly enough, using the exact same settings on both give me different CPU Vcore results in CPU-Z.


Hey, do you mind taking a screenshot of your timings and subtimings for your 1866 settings on the samsung LV? Also the voltage please. I was very close to 1866 8-9-9-24 trfc 147 and it even passed prim95 for an hour but got a bsod yesterday


----------



## Hellish

Anyone know the reason why my second GTX 680 is running at x8?

Slots

1-GTX 680
2-NO SLOT
3-EMPTY
4-Essence STX
5-GTX 680
6-EMPTY
7-Avermedia Game Capture HD

I have even turned off the 4th pci-e slot to see if it made a difference and it did not.

Both 680;s should be at x16, while the capture card and sound card should be at x1, so what is forcing my 2nd gtx 680 to be x8?


----------



## XT-107

New BIOS 2105 for R4E/F/G: Updates Fast Boot Options

http://www.mediafire.com/?m0fyw5d7lgkle82

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19881-New-2105-BIOS-R4x


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Anyone know the reason why my second GTX 680 is running at x8?
> Slots
> 1-GTX 680
> 2-NO SLOT
> 3-EMPTY
> 4-Essence STX
> 5-GTX 680
> 6-EMPTY
> 7-Avermedia Game Capture HD
> I have even turned off the 4th pci-e slot to see if it made a difference and it did not.
> Both 680;s should be at x16, while the capture card and sound card should be at x1, so what is forcing my 2nd gtx 680 to be x8?


Because you have PCIe card at slot 7 (PCIe 3.0 x8_4). Can you try move it (Avermedia) to slot 3 (PCIe 3.0 x8_2A slot)?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Anyone know the reason why my second GTX 680 is running at x8?
> Slots
> 1-GTX 680
> 2-NO SLOT
> 3-EMPTY
> 4-Essence STX
> 5-GTX 680
> 6-EMPTY
> 7-Avermedia Game Capture HD
> I have even turned off the 4th pci-e slot to see if it made a difference and it did not.
> Both 680;s should be at x16, while the capture card and sound card should be at x1, so what is forcing my 2nd gtx 680 to be x8?


Going from memory, you want your 680 in the 3rd red slot, aka 4th slot. Only slots 1 and 4 are keyed for x16. All the rest are x8.


----------



## mybadomen

Sorry for late reply but that's awesome news then. I can run in slot 1 and 2 with my Gpus's with no performance loss? That will give me tons of extra room for what i am trying to do. Just wish the other million posts saying slots 1 and 3 for Dual GPU were deleted to avoid confusion. Also i wont be downgrading my cards they will still bench the same and still be in X16 AND pci-e 3.0 ?

But main Plus is the clearance i will gain for the next Mod i am doing.

Thanks MybadOmen


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Sorry for late reply but that's awesome news then. I can run in slot 1 and 2 with my Gpus's with no performance loss? That will give me tons of extra room for what i am trying to do. Just wish the other million posts saying slots 1 and 3 for Dual GPU were deleted to avoid confusion. Also i wont be downgrading my cards they will still bench the same and still be in X16 AND pci-e 3.0 ?
> But main Plus is the clearance i will gain for the next Mod i am doing.
> Thanks MybadOmen


I am so sick of explaining this over and over.

When you turn your motherboard around on the back side of it you will see that only the first PCI-E slot and the 4th (red one right above CMOS battery) have full size 16x electrical connections as shown here:


If you put your second video card in ANY other slot than slot 4 |(above CMOS battery) it will not be running at 16x, but at 8x. The performance loss will be minimal or even non existing depending on your video card horsepower and it's ability to saturate the lane bandwidth.

This is how it works:

2 video cards at 16x:
Red slots only:
1. 16x Video Card 1 [Populated]
2. 8x
3. 16x Video Card 2 [Populated]
4. 8x

This is not always the case when running more than 2 video cards because the CPU only has 40 PCI lanes:

3 video cards:
Red slots only:
1. 16x [Populated]
2. 8x [Populated]
3 .16x [Populated]
Total lanes used: (16x2) + 8 = 40 This is the hard limit of the CPU that's why the third red slot above CMOS battery must go down to 8x in quad sli as follows:

4 Video cards:
Red slots only:
1. 16x [Populated]
2. 8x [Populated]
3. 8x [Populated]
4. 8x [Populated]
Total Lanes used: (8x3) + 16 = 40

WHAT THIS MEANS: It's possible you may see a little performance loss in benchmarks if you run 2 card sli with one at 8x and the other at 16x. But you will not typically notice it in everyday applications and gaming as this "performance loss" is usually in the 0 to 2% difference, almost nothing. It really should not bother you but at least now you know how the bandwidth allocation works! Can this be rewritten nicely and added to the OP please?


----------



## mybadomen

I think if we are Buying these boards and Cards then every day usage don't really come into play. I was kinda being sarcastic in my last post as i have shown Photos of my board with them in the right slots. Just cant see spending that kind of cash and then running the card at x8 . Proper spacing of the cards is 1 and 3 (4th on board) to get the Most out of your setup. Technically there is no need of a Rampage Extreme IV for everyday use either .

But totally agree that should be a sticky.

Its also common sense where the cards go . Simply just saying he needed the x16 slot for his Revo drive would have been sufficient







and saved allot of writing.

I thought maybe there was some new trick way of getting the first 2 slots as x16 somehow.

Oh and thank you for happily answering my question. let me rush to the Rep button.


----------



## deafboy

I don't what you speak of... the RIVE is a great everyday browsing the web board


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Its also common sense where the cards go . Simply just saying he needed the x16 slot for his Revo drive would have been sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and saved allot of writing.
> I thought maybe there was some new trick way of getting the first 2 slots as x16 somehow.
> Oh and thank you for happily answering my question. let me rush to the Rep button.


Are you talking about this pic?


There are 2 revo drives, nothing is running at 16x except top card

Who pooped in your cereal this morning?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> WHAT THIS MEANS: *It's possible you may see* a little performance loss in benchmarks if you run 2 card sli with one at 8x and the other at 16x. But you will not typically notice it in everyday applications and gaming as this "performance loss" is usually in the 0 to 2% difference, almost nothing. It really should not bother you but at least now you know how the bandwidth allocation works! Can this be rewritten nicely and added to the OP please?


It's not possible, for two reasons. One *no card* even comes close to saturating pcie3 x8, let alone pcie3 x16. That said, the second is his 680s will run at pcie2 anyways since the driver doesn't by default support pcie3. He'll have to run the driver mod to enable pcie3.

Notes:

pcie3 x8 = pcie2 x16.

The difference between pcie3 x8 and pcie2 x8 = 1% on a single card comparison. Check TPU review pcie3 vs pcie2 for more.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Are you talking about this pic?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 revo drives, nothing is running at 16x except top card
> Who pooped in your cereal this morning?


Haha, the RIVE did. Not to speak for myabdomen, but IIRC he's had nothing but issues with the board.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Haha, the RIVE did. Not to speak for myabdomen, but IIRC he's had nothing but issues with the board.


Love when people talk and have no clue what they are even speaking of. No my RIVE works perfect after the RMA of the bad one. I came to this thread and asked a simple question and that specific picture was running the way it was and if it was the proper way for a 2 card setup.

The reply i got was. " I am sick of answering this question" You call that a nice response or in any way a nice response to the question? Yes the article was helpful maybe for others but im not an idiot i have built more then a few builds in my life.


----------



## Scorpion667

delete


----------



## KILLER_K

The new bios 2105 is great with a lot on new features. Big thanks to Shamino for it.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Love when people talk and have no clue what they are even speaking of. No my RIVE works perfect after the RMA of the bad one. I came to this thread and asked a simple question and that specific picture was running the way it was and if it was the proper way for a 2 card setup.
> The reply i got was. " I am sick of answering this question" You call that a nice response or in any way a nice response to the question? Yes the article was helpful maybe for others but im not an idiot i have built more then a few builds in my life.


I was answering the question for Hellish, not you LOL
He asked why his video card is running 8x...

There are better ways of taking out your frustrations than acting like a d-bag on forums. You can try gym, kickboxing etc, far better for that and you don't have to make yourself look like a donkey in front of everyone. You're acting like my gf on her period, finding the most negative aspect of any positive thing.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Love when people talk and have no clue what they are even speaking of. No my RIVE works perfect after the RMA of the bad one. I came to this thread and asked a simple question and that specific picture was running the way it was and if it was the proper way for a 2 card setup.
> The reply i got was. " I am sick of answering this question" You call that a nice response or in any way a nice response to the question? Yes the article was helpful maybe for others but im not an idiot i have built more then a few builds in my life.


So, in order for me to not have a clue of what I'm talking about, this post should not exist.


----------



## un1b4ll

Anandtech has a new article up about the whole ROG x79 series: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6082/asus-republic-of-gamers-and-x79-rog-review-rampage-iv-gene-formula-and-extreme

Also, I just ordered my Gene. Can't wait!


----------



## ugotd8

Holy, POST is so fast now on 2105 can't get into BIOS.







New settings to figure out include whether or not to init USB device on POST.


----------



## deafboy

Well that is certainly tempting...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Holy, POST is so fast now on 2105 can't get into BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New settings to figure out include whether or not to init USB device on POST.


Interesting. Keep updating as I'm hesitant with the new asus bios'.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Interesting. Keep updating as I'm hesitant with the new asus bios'.


lol. Same.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Interesting. Keep updating as I'm hesitant with the new asus bios'.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. Same.


Ok, guess what ?

Don't know if this works or not yet, but there is now an option to:

Load / Save CMOS profile from USB

! And they said it couldn't be done.









Memory training seems to be a little different as my settings for 1866 on my sammys BSOD'ed at stock clock on CPU....









Gonna fight with that for a sec....


----------



## deafboy

Save to USB would certainly be nice...


----------



## ugotd8

Ok, BSOD was my typo, my sammys don't do 1866 CL8 with 1.45









New 2105 feels like the best BIOS so far for this board. Very responsive and the fix for slow POST times is awesome.

Lots of new stuff in this BIOS, here's a list of what I've noticed so far.

POST screen logo is much less garish, small windows size ROG logo on post with message across bottom of screen telling you to hit DEL to enter BIOS.

DRAM page
*MRC Fast Warm Boot* (AUTO or Disabled) no information about what this option does in BIOS.

Tool -> ASUS OC Profile page
*Load / Save CMOS Profile to USB* (Brings up a dialog similar to EZ flash to load or save settings) - Tested: works, and quite possibly the best thing since sliced bread.

Extreme Tweaker -> GPU/DIMM Post -> GPU Post
*PCIe Lane Simulator* (may not be new, but first time I've seen it. Don't spend much time on the GPU page.









Advanced -> USB Config -> *SB USB Config*
Looks like you can enable/disable all or individual USB ports on this page

Boot
*Post Delay Time* (you need this, this sucker posts so fast on a restart you might miss it if you blink)
*Fast Boot* (Enable / Disable) looks like disable will set it to the old POST behavior.
*USB Support* (Disable / Partial Initial / Full Initial) again, this appears to only affect POST behavior. The default is Partial Initial which says "_For a faster POST time, only the USB ports with keyboard and mouse connections will be detected_"
*PS/2 Device Support* (Enable / Disable)
*Network Stack* (Enable / Disable)
*Setup Mode* (Advanced / EZ Mode)
*CSP Parameters* (Windows 8 support ?)
*Security Boot Parameters* (Windows 8 Support?)


----------



## deafboy

There any plan for them to add that bios to the asus site?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> There any plan for them to add that bios to the asus site?


Sry, no idea. Shamino post BIOS, I use.


----------



## deafboy

Assuming xxx2105.CAP means R4E2105.CAP or are you actually suppose to name it xxx2105.CAP lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Assuming xxx2105.CAP means R4E2105.CAP or are you actually suppose to name it xxx2105.CAP lol


Nah, Shamino wrote that (I think) because there are three BIOSes in that rar file. I used R4E2105.CAP.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Nah, Shamino wrote that (I think) because there are three BIOSes in that rar file. I used R4E2105.CAP.


Kind of what I figured...alrighty, well guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## deafboy

Either it didn't like it and didn't flash OR that was the fastest flash ever....

CPU-Z still saying 2003. lol. But things posted insanely fast so idk.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Either it didn't like it and didn't flash OR that was the fastest flash ever....
> CPU-Z still saying 2003. lol. But things posted insanely fast so idk.


Strange, what does main page on BIOS say ?

EDIT: nm, it didn't update... here's mine:


----------



## deafboy

Interesting...time to try again I suppose.


----------



## driftingforlife

About to try the new BIOS myself.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> About to try the new BIOS myself.


I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## driftingforlife

All went fine. Im liking it.


----------



## deafboy

For some reason mine doesn't want to flash to the new one... R4E2105.CAP isn't being recognized or something.

Fairly pleased with 2003 though.


----------



## KILLER_K

You shouldn't have to rename anything since you have bios 2003 installed. Leave it "Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-2105.cap" and flash it. Thanks


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> For some reason mine doesn't want to flash to the new one... R4E2105.CAP isn't being recognized or something.
> Fairly pleased with 2003 though.


You'll like 2105 better.









You might consider trying a different USB stick and redownloading the file.


----------



## broken pixel

There a mod bios 2105 Don't know if it's been posted here yet?
Link to the forum thread
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19876-Modified-2003&country=&status=

Modified 2003/2105
Anyone want to try a modded 2003 for Rampage IV Extreme?

It has updated Intel Raid

Only up-datable via flashback.

Currently running on my mobo.

Rename the file to r4e.cap, use flashback to flash the BIOS.
http://www.filedropper.com/rampage-i...e-asus-2105a_1

Untested; try at own risk.

modded 2105 w/Intel RSTe Rom R4F
http://www.filedropper.com/rampage-i...ula-asus-2105a
modded 2105 w/Intel RSTe Rom R4G
http://www.filedropper.com/rampage-iv-gene-asus-2105a

Note: if you install this BIOS and upgrade to the latest RSTe driver and you use AIDA64 2.50 loaded at start up you need to upgrade to the latest AIDA64 beta or you will get the endless reboot loop.


----------



## Canis-X

Only the last link worked correctly for me.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Oh man, the fast booting of 2105 is awesome!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You'll like 2105 better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might consider trying a different USB stick and redownloading the file.


Redownloaded...kept the name, same thing, no joy....

very weird, lol.

Time to try and find a different usb stick. blah. haha.


----------



## broken pixel

Rename the file R4E.cap and use the flashback procedure with USB in the white port with the computer shut of with power supply on. That should work


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Rename the file R4E.cap and use the flashback procedure with USB in the white port with the computer shut of with power supply on. That should work


That's what I have been doing....not that name though, although I shall try that out later just for fun. lol.


----------



## broken pixel

It has to be named r4e for the rampage IV boards. I posted a 2105 modded bios someone made with the new intel OROM, works good.
Flashback procedure
http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## ugotd8

It can be named anything if you use the EZ flash in BIOS. You will basically navigate to the file you want to apply via BIOS EZ Flash app and apply it.

It must be named R4E.CAP if you are using BIOS Flashback procedure. This procedure only looks for R4E.CAP (or R4E.ROM prior to 2003) because it is not an interactive process like EZ Flash.

Never had the need for BIOS Flashback, seems like an emergency solution to me. I've always used the EZ flash method from day one. I don't want to let the board do magic behind my back.









Having said that (and although I've never done it), it seems that when flashing to custom BIOS (as Broken Pixel has linked to) with updated Intel or ASmedia ROMs, BIOS Flashback is the only way.


----------



## deafboy

Yup.... R4E.CAP worked. Very nice. Was worth it just for the clean/crisp post screen, lol.


----------



## Systemlord

Does the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme officially support graphics cards that are PCIe 3.0 and if not now will it later? I would really like to buy this MB but not if it will not support what it is capable of!


----------



## deafboy

Of course it does... it's an nVidia thing, not RIVE as far as I know.

7970s and whatnot show up as PCIe 3.0 as far as I know with.


----------



## Supreme888

I can't seem to figure out why my rear usb 3.0 inputs aren't functioning but the 2.0 ones are fine... Tried every driver possible still can't get them to work.


----------



## ugotd8

To heck with the 3930K and RIVE, I ordered one of these


----------



## deafboy

What ones are you using? ASmedia ones? They are enabled in the BIOS right?


----------



## Supreme888

Yeah


----------



## Warrior1986

I have a question that I hope can get answered in here, as I didn't get a response to my post.

My Rampage IV Formula is on the 1005 BIOS. Can someone explain what's the deal with this ROM vs CAP thing? I'm assuming I can't upgrade straight from 1005 to 2105, but I'm not sure what steps I need to take to get from 1005 to 2105. Would I first flash the 1404 ROM file and then the 2105 CAP file? I will be doing this all with a USB stick and the EZ Flash Utility from within the BIOS. Also, how does the dual BIOS play in to this? Do they both get updated at the same time when you flash the new file?


----------



## broken pixel

Check out ausustek under downloads for your board. It will give you the info and how to.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I have a question that I hope can get answered in here, as I didn't get a response to my post.
> My Rampage IV Formula is on the 1005 BIOS. Can someone explain what's the deal with this ROM vs CAP thing? I'm assuming I can't upgrade straight from 1005 to 2105, but I'm not sure what steps I need to take to get from 1005 to 2105. Would I first flash the 1404 ROM file and then the 2105 CAP file? I will be doing this all with a USB stick and the EZ Flash Utility from within the BIOS. Also, how does the dual BIOS play in to this? Do they both get updated at the same time when you flash the new file?


Yes and no.

(Don't forget to write down or screen cap any BIOS settings you might want)


Flash to 1404 ROM
Flash the 2003 CAP Converter (Once completed, both BIOS chips will be on 2003)
Flash 2105.CAP (now one chip will be 2003, the other 2105)
Profit
EDIT: Step 1 may or may not be optional, I'm just listing what I know worked.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yes and no.
> (Don't forget to write down or screen cap any BIOS settings you might want)
> 
> Flash to 1404 ROM
> Flash the 2003 CAP Converter (Once completed, both BIOS chips will be on 2003)
> Flash 2105.CAP (now one chip will be 2003, the other 2105)
> Profit
> EDIT: Step 1 may or may not be optional, I'm just listing what I know worked.


Ahh thank you very much. So I was at least in the ballpark for how to proceed with updating it.

Is it only the CAP converter that updates both BIOS at the same time? Do I need to flash 2105 twice i.e. once for each chip?


----------



## Paradigm84

This may sound stupid, but is upgrading to BIOS necessary? If it's definitely worth it then I'd do it but I don't want to risk bricking the board as I'll inevitably mess it up somehow.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Ahh thank you very much. So I was at least in the ballpark for how to proceed with updating it.
> Is it only the CAP converter that updates both BIOS at the same time? Do I need to flash 2105 twice i.e. once for each chip?


The CAP flashes one then duplicates it. Updating to 2105, you will have to do each one seperatly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This may sound stupid, but is upgrading to BIOS necessary? If it's definitely worth it then I'd do it but I don't want to risk bricking the board as I'll inevitably mess it up somehow.


Its worth it. If it goes wrong just use USB flash.


----------



## Arkheios

I just received the ASUS Rampage IV Formula/BF3 Edition. All the other parts for my new system will arrive later during this week.
Can anyone tell me the optimal graphics card setting on this board using 2x eVGA GTX 680 on water. I want as much juice out of them as possible, and I have problems identifying which slots are 16x and 8x.

Obviously I need a card in the very top slot, but the 2nd should go where to get the 16x/16x instead of 16x/8x?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## driftingforlife

1st & 3rd red slot.


----------



## deafboy

Not sure how I feel about the 2105 yet... when shut down and powering back on I have to enter the bios and reapply changes made. If I don't it complains about ASMedia and boot drive....even though the ASMedia ports aren't in use and in fact disabled.


----------



## white118

hmm ever since flashing 2105 my 2 hdd's arent showing up in my computer and device manager unless i go into the bios on startup, however my 2 ssd's show up irregardless. so right now i have to go into bios every time i start my computer so i can access my hard drives.


----------



## driftingforlife

Try doing a re-flash.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> hmm ever since flashing 2105 my 2 hdd's arent showing up in my computer and device manager unless i go into the bios on startup, however my 2 ssd's show up irregardless. so right now i have to go into bios every time i start my computer so i can access my hard drives.


Are those 2 hard drives in the asmedia ports?

Either way, yeah, I don't have that issue but I have to go into the bios every time first as well. Don't have to change anything, just go in, exit then things work....


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> hmm ever since flashing 2105 my 2 hdd's arent showing up in my computer and device manager unless i go into the bios on startup, however my 2 ssd's show up irregardless. so right now i have to go into bios every time i start my computer so i can access my hard drives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Are those 2 hard drives in the asmedia ports?
> Either way, yeah, I don't have that issue but I have to go into the bios every time first as well. Don't have to change anything, just go in, exit then things work....


Whenever I forget to plug in my drives I get forced to bios, like during servicing of my loop. It sounds like MB is not seeing the harddrives, maybe it's moving too fast thru post? Is there an option to initialize something else, give the drives time to spin up?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Whenever I forget to plug in my drives I get forced to bios, like during servicing of my loop. It sounds like MB is not seeing the harddrives, maybe it's moving too fast thru post? Is there an option to initialize something else, give the drives time to spin up?


Everything is definitely plugged in. lol. It's as if it's posting too fast and not finishing it's checks. Literally my process with 2105 from a cold boot...

power button -> bios (change nothing) -> exit bios -> post -> windows

Otherwise it complains about asmedia and boot drive not there... why it's saying that I have no idea.


----------



## ugotd8

Fast Boot (Enable / Disable) looks like disable will set it to the old POST behavior.
USB Support (Disable / Partial Initial / Full Initial) again, this appears to only affect POST behavior. The default is Partial Initial which says "For a faster POST time, only the USB ports with keyboard and mouse connections will be detected"

What is your "USB Support" set to ? I realize this seems like it has nothing to do with the disks, but what if you use "Full Initial" ?

This presumes that Fast Boot is enabled. Did you try it with fast boot disabled ? That would rule out any other issue if changing that makes the issue go away.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Fast Boot (Enable / Disable) looks like disable will set it to the old POST behavior.
> USB Support (Disable / Partial Initial / Full Initial) again, this appears to only affect POST behavior. The default is Partial Initial which says "For a faster POST time, only the USB ports with keyboard and mouse connections will be detected"
> What is your "USB Support" set to ? I realize this seems like it has nothing to do with the disks, but what if you use "Full Initial" ?
> This presumes that Fast Boot is enabled. Did you try it with fast boot disabled ? That would rule out any other issue if changing that makes the issue go away.


I will have to check when I get home...

Disabling fast boot kind of defeats the purpose of moving to 2105 IMO. lol.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I will have to check when I get home...
> Disabling fast boot kind of defeats the purpose of moving to 2105 IMO. lol.


I wasn't suggesting to set that permanently, it might help troubleshoot what is wrong. Use whatever BIOS you like.


----------



## ugotd8

Some good common sense here for SB-E on X79 here...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I wasn't suggesting to set that permanently, it might help troubleshoot what is wrong. Use whatever BIOS you like.


Oh, I know, just making a comment...

As it sits...stock.




I'll try disabling fast boot and see what happens.

Edit:

Disabling fast boot "fixed" it.


----------



## Scorpion667

I'm at that stage where I feel *contempt content* with my OC

zero problems, fast as hell, never see temps above 64c in everyday use, no ridiculous voltages anywhere

Think I'll just enjoy it for a while =)

[edit] I fail thanks for pointing that out deafboy maybe I should OC my Engrish now =P


----------



## deafboy

so....if that's the case...wouldn't you feel content? not comtempt? lol.

I feel the same way, I am very pleased.


----------



## Warrior1986

What ^ said. Contempt /= happy and enjoying your setup


----------



## ugotd8

I'm amazed that nearly a year after launch, ASUS is still improving the BIOS for this board. Fastboot and saving CMOS profiles are icing on the cake, while other companies are struggling to get X79 stable.


----------



## broken pixel

I'm still working on mine OCs. I took a few days break from and started messing with Linux Mint and other distros on my spare SSDs. Just got a GTX 680 4GB and ditched my 6970, whoohoo!! Hello green team again and I'm never going back red. My system seems more stable with an Nvidia GPU. Before I could not run 3D Benchmarks with a VTT of 1.150v, before I had to pump 1.175v+ to get th to run.


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh, I know, just making a comment...
> As it sits...stock.
> 
> 
> I'll try disabling fast boot and see what happens.
> Edit:
> Disabling fast boot "fixed" it.


disabling fast boot also took care of my hard drives not showing up problem.


----------



## ugotd8

^ Great.

I'm wondering what effect the new "Option ROM Messages" option does. There used to be a "Option OPROM Boot" option under the ASMedia sata controller in the onboard devices page which is now gone.

Another experiment would be to change Option ROM Messages to "Keep Current" and re-enable Fastboot.


----------



## deafboy

I'll try that out when my show is over


----------



## tsm106

Rofl, so it boots so damn fast now that mechanical drives don't get read due to spin up time. That's bad but it feels so good hehe.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Rofl, so it boots so damn fast now that mechanical drives don't get read due to spin up time. That's bad but it feels so good hehe.


mechanical nor SSDs apparently.... lol.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Rofl, so it boots so damn fast now that mechanical drives don't get read due to spin up time. That's bad but it feels so good hehe.


Ha, well said. This is beginning to feel like "careful what you wish for".


----------



## deafboy

Curious as to why it seems to only effect some?!

lol.


----------



## broken pixel

Scored in the top 6 wPrime 1024MB bench @ 4.8GHz, tweaking the VTT seems to make a difference.
http://www.wprime.net/Scores/?action=searchScores&test=11&vendor=&platform=Desktop&series=&rpp=20








More Latte'


----------



## ugotd8

Nice score indeed, where did u end up with VTT and VCCSA for that 2133 ?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Another experiment would be to change Option ROM Messages to "Keep Current" and re-enable Fastboot.


Yeah, no joy...lol


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, no joy...lol


OK, I've got no way to compare, I have an old Vertex SSD I'm using as a cache/scratch drive on the ASMedia controller. Anyway for you to just enable the controller even tho nothing is connected to it ?


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, it is enabled...

I lied though, I thought it said something about ASMedia...I was wrong


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, it is enabled...
> I lied though, I thought it said something about ASMedia...I was wrong


You've got boot device issues. I had that happen to me once awhile ago, it was after I decided to take devices out of the list of possible boot devices in the priority menu. Make sure they are all in there and enabled, then set boot option #1 to your M4. That should do it.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Nice score indeed, where did u end up with VTT and VCCSA for that 2133 ?


Thanks!









Using offsets +0.005v, +0.010v Turbo 48

AIDA64
Loaded
CPU 1.400v
CPU VID 1.396v

Idle
CPU 0.848v - 0.912v
CPU VID 1.381v

RC TweakIt reads.

CPU 1.375v

CPU VCCSA Auto= 0.90500v

CPU PLL 1.8000v

VTT CPU 1.16250v


----------



## MacG32

There's a newer MemTweakIt out, v1.01.7.









Leaderboard for it located here and the download close to the bottom of the page.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You've got boot device issues. I had that happen to me once awhile ago, it was after I decided to take devices out of the list of possible boot devices in the priority menu. Make sure they are all in there and enabled, then set boot option #1 to your M4. That should do it.


Nope, they are all there, enabled, and M4 as #1...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nope, they are all there, enabled, and M4 as #1...


Drat. Well, if I recall when I had the problem I also had to do something that wasn't very intuitive but worked.

I set the boot device #1 to a drive I knew wouldn't boot (like my 1TB black), hit F10, let it fail, then back into BIOS and change it back to the M4, F10 again and it worked. At least I think that's what it was.


----------



## ugotd8

Anyone running a pair of platter drives in RAID-0 on the 2 ASMedia 6gb ports ? Results ok ? Problems (not boot related, for data) ?

EDIT: Removed quite possibly the dumbest question asked in this thread.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Drat. Well, if I recall when I had the problem I also had to do something that wasn't very intuitive but worked.
> I set the boot device #1 to a drive I knew wouldn't boot (like my 1TB black), hit F10, let it fail, then back into BIOS and change it back to the M4, F10 again and it worked. At least I think that's what it was.


Yeah, I'll try some stuff in a month or so. Not much point now when I'll be tearing the rig down in a week or two to ship off...lol.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Anyone running a pair of platter drives in RAID-0 on the 2 ASMedia 6gb ports ? Results ok ? Problems (not boot related, for data) ?


I have this same question. Currently have my SSD on the Intel 6Gb port and wanted to setup 2 2TB hitachis shortstroked in RAID 0 on the Asmedia 6Gb ports.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I have this same question. Currently have my SSD on the Intel 6Gb port and wanted to setup 2 2TB hitachis shortstroked in RAID 0 on the Asmedia 6Gb ports.


I went back and edited my original question. I forgot the ASmedia ports do not support RAID. Having said that, I also remembered that mechanical drives do not benefit in any significant way from being on SATA3 so I'm just going to move my opticals to the ASmedia ports and RAID the two mechanical drives on a couple of Intel SATA 3gbps ports.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I went back and edited my original question. I forgot the ASmedia ports do not support RAID. Having said that, I also remembered that mechanical drives do not benefit in any significant way from being on SATA3 so I'm just going to move my opticals to the ASmedia ports and RAID the two mechanical drives on a couple of Intel SATA 3gbps ports.


Wait, they don't? Crap, then my plan won't work.

I currently have the Intel SATA mode set to AHCI and my SSD hooked up to the 6gb port. What are the implications of switching it to RAID and what's involved in making my setup work, i.e. having the SSD be on its own on the 6gb port and have TRIM working (I thought I remember reading something about it not working if it's not set to AHCI?) and having the 2 2TB drives in RAID 0 on the 3gb ports.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Wait, they don't? Crap, then my plan won't work.
> I currently have the Intel SATA mode set to AHCI and my SSD hooked up to the 6gb port. What are the implications of switching it to RAID and what's involved in making my setup work, i.e. having the SSD be on its own on the 6gb port and have TRIM working (I thought I remember reading something about it not working if it's not set to AHCI?) and having the 2 2TB drives in RAID 0 on the 3gb ports.


That plan will work fine. Setting the Intel SATA controller to RAID mode will leave any drives you don't assign to a RAID volume as a "member" drive in AHCI mode. In otherwords, change it to RAID mode, leave the SSD where it is and it will continue to be treated as AHCI.

I'm about to do this exact same thing this weekend, I'll keep 'ya posted if anything I said above was BS.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> That plan will work fine. Setting the Intel SATA controller to RAID mode will leave any drives you don't assign to a RAID volume as a "member" drive in AHCI mode. In otherwords, change it to RAID mode, leave the SSD where it is and it will continue to be treated as AHCI.
> I'm about to do this exact same thing this weekend, I'll keep 'ya posted if anything I said above was BS.


Ahh, perfect. I'm in the same boat as you then. But I did just do some preliminary search on "switching from AHCI to RAID" and quite a few hits turn up about BSOD'ing and having to reformat and install 7 from scratch.


----------



## deafboy

I don't see why there should be any issue with switching....

RAID enabled AHCI to take advantage of RAIDs capabilities anywas...only issue I could see if it was specific ie going from asmedia to intel. But if they are both on intel then it should be fine.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Ahh, perfect. I'm in the same boat as you then. But I did just do some preliminary search on "switching from AHCI to RAID" and quite a few hits turn up about BSOD'ing and having to reformat and install 7 from scratch.


You will only need to switch drivers from AHCI to RAID if you plan to *boot* from the RAID volume. And yes, that process can be tricky. If you do not plan to boot from the RAID volume then everything should work exactly as it does now as far as your boot SSD is concerned.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You will only need to switch drivers from AHCI to RAID if you plan to *boot* from the RAID volume. And yes, that process can be tricky. If you do not plan to boot from the RAID volume then everything should work exactly as it does now as far as your boot SSD is concerned.


Yup, Precisely...


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> You will only need to switch drivers from AHCI to RAID if you plan to *boot* from the RAID volume. And yes, that process can be tricky. If you do not plan to boot from the RAID volume then everything should work exactly as it does now as far as your boot SSD is concerned.


Good to know. Yea, the RAID volume will be purely for storage purposes (mostly Steam games moved off of the SSD drive), so no booting off it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm experiencing an issue with the new 2105 BIOS

Everytime I start the PC, it freezes during Windows Loading with the windows 7 logo (starting windows)
If I restart, enter the BIOS and save and exit without modifying any settings, it will boot fine in windows. But then, if I restart and don't go through the UEFI Bios, the PC will again freeze and the Windows Logo page. You can clearly see the logo waving, but I will never be able to get into Windows unless I restart and enter BIOS.

If I make a cold shutdown: when I restart, it says overclocking failed and I need to press F1 to enter BIOS, but again if I eneter and leave Bios without modifying anything, it will boot fine into windows.

I don't know if I have to redo my whole overclock AGAIN or can someone tell me if you already encountered this issue.

Thanks Guys I appreciate.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm experiencing an issue with the new 2105 BIOS
> Everytime I start the PC, it freezes during Windows Loading with the windows 7 logo (starting windows)
> If I restart, enter the BIOS and save and exit without modifying any settings, it will boot fine in windows. But then, if I restart and don't go through the UEFI Bios, the PC will again freeze and the Windows Logo page. You can clearly see the logo waving, but I will never be able to get into Windows unless I restart and enter BIOS.
> If I make a cold shutdown: when I restart, it says overclocking failed and I need to press F1 to enter BIOS, but again if I eneter and leave Bios without modifying anything, it will boot fine into windows.
> I don't know if I have to redo my whole overclock AGAIN or can someone tell me if you already encountered this issue.
> Thanks Guys I appreciate.


Are you by chance using offset mode for vcore with a high OC (4.8 or above) ?

If so, this happens to me on occasion as well. Sometimes on cold boot after power-off the BIOS does not seem to pick up the proper VID for the VCore, and as a result there is not enough vcore at boot. I've always meant to see if the "boot vcore" BIOS setting would work with offset mode overclocking but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Are you by chance using offset mode for vcore with a high OC (4.8 or above) ?
> If so, this happens to me on occasion as well. Sometimes on cold boot after power-off the BIOS does not seem to pick up the proper VID for the VCore, and as a result there is not enough vcore at boot. I've always meant to see if the "boot vcore" BIOS setting would work with offset mode overclocking but haven't gotten around to it.


No I am not using Offset. And for now, its doing it at 4.5 Ghz with 1.365 vcore


----------



## ugotd8

Possibly memory config in BIOS then would be my guess. What is your "Rampage Tweak Mode" set to in the DRAM timing page ? If you have the timings dialed in on the RAM, my understanding is that you can disable the "MCH recheck" option on the RAM BIOS page and the board wont try to auto-detect the sub timings any more.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Possibly memory config in BIOS then would be my guess. What is your "Rampage Tweak Mode" set to in the DRAM timing page ? If you have the timings dialed in on the RAM, my understanding is that you can disable the "MCH recheck" option on the RAM BIOS page and the board wont try to auto-detect the sub timings any more.


My Rampage Tweak Mode is set to Mode 2 for better BCLK overclocking. I only have the main timings entered in the DRAM section, and I am also using XMP profile, I'm not sure if its the cause of it. I am messing with so many settings since I have my Quadfire running

I will also try to Disable MCH recheck. Thanks mate + rep


----------



## Levesque

Holy mother of Batman!









Just installed the Tweaked 21.05 BIOS (with new Intel ROM) and my computer is now booting so fast! What a difference. Probably cut my boot time by half or more!

I also have 2 other Asus mobo at home in 2 other copmuters, Maximus IV and Maximus IV Gene-Z, and those are booting so fast, like 15 seconds from presing the power button to desktop, that my poor RIVE was like a snail compare to those 2 mobo, sooooooo sloooow to boot...

But not anymore.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Levesque, my problem was the 12.7 Beta drivers for my 7970, I'm now running on Rc11 and everything is fine now, I have no freeze or no lock-up.

I am also on BIOS 2105 and the boot time is much faster than the 2003 Bios.

@Ugotd8, disabling MCH recheck didnt change anything, maybe it has something to do with the new BIOS


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Levesque, my problem was the 12.7 Beta drivers for my 7970, I'm now running on Rc11 and everything is fine now, I have no freeze or no lock-up.


Strange. 12.7 beta are rock-stable for me with my Quad-Fire set-up.


----------



## tsm106

I guess it's time for me to flash mah bios too heh.


----------



## cky2k6

I'm having the too fast post issue as well... I think it still does boot a bit faster though.


----------



## Hdusu64346

I believe my PCH is overheating on my formula. During intense games it hits the mid 60's but I've never seen it above 64 celsius.


----------



## Levesque

X79 VRMs are overheating like hell if you do any high OC, and will throttle if you don't cool them properly.

On air, you have to put a big fan blowing on those, or you can go on water with a mobo waterblock.

Before getting my waterblock, my RIVE was throttling my OC from 5.2 to 4.5-4.6 while benching.


----------



## Paradigm84

This may be a stupid question but when you update the BIOS does it remove any overclocks you had previously or does it remember them, I only ask because I'm horrible at overclocking and knowing me I'd try the same settings and get a failed overclock.


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This may be a stupid question but when you update the BIOS does it remove any overclocks you had previously or does it remember them, I only ask because I'm horrible at overclocking and knowing me I'd try the same settings and get a failed overclock.


Unless you wrote them down, took pictures or have a BIOS tool that saves all your settings to a USB stick all your custom BIOS values are gone.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> Unless you wrote them down, took pictures or have a BIOS tool that saves all your settings to a USB stick all your custom BIOS values are gone.


Ah ok, I think I only changed like 4 things anyway, don't know what half of the stuff means.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This may be a stupid question but when you update the BIOS does it remove any overclocks you had previously or does it remember them, I only ask because I'm horrible at overclocking and knowing me I'd try the same settings and get a failed overclock.


Yup! Even your save profiles


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Yup! Even your save profiles


I think I'll leave it until after the Foldathon then.


----------



## broken pixel

There is a 2105 BIOS over at the republic of gamers forums incase you don't know. I finally have have all my BIOS settings memorized.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> There is a 2105 BIOS over at the republic of gamers forums incase you don't know. I finally have have all my BIOS settings memorized.


2105 can now save your profiles to USB.


----------



## Scorpion667

FYI the memory voltage reported in AI Suite are wrong
I pulled out the multimeter and with memory set at 1.4v (BIOS), Ai Suite reports ~1.425v where as multimeter shows 1.39 idle, 1.4v Prime95 blend 90% memory. Also, both banks of memory report the exact same voltage.
Maybe this helps someone get the most out of their memory within the recommended safe voltage for your kit.

As well, CPU Voltage seems very accurate, haven't bothered with the rest.


----------



## broken pixel

Software voltage readings are always going to read different than voltage read points on the board.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Software voltage readings are always going to read different than voltage read points on the board.


I'm aware, it was merely to quantify the specific margin of error in order to maximize memory OC within safe voltage boundry. Ex max safe rated 1.475v would show 1.5v in AI Suite, causing some to back off the volts =D

I'm actually surprised how accurate the vcore is!


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I've got a thread in the Intel memory section but I think I might get some answers in here too. Has anyone gotten 32GB of 2133 ram to run at 1T on this board? I know that the memory controller on the 3930K probably won't handle this much stress, but I'd like to know if it has been done.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I've got a thread in the Intel memory section but I think I might get some answers in here too. Has anyone gotten 32GB of 2133 ram to run at 1T on this board? I know that the memory controller on the 3930K probably won't handle this much stress, but I'd like to know if it has been done.


I just tried this last weekend and gave up. I got the full 32GB stable for 2 hours of prime but only at 1866 - 2T. 2133 needed way more VTT that I was willing to put thru the chip. 1866 is so much easier on my CPU and takes much less brute force with voltages. And of course, I can't resist saying that the difference between 2T and 1T was minute even in benchmarks.

Other opinions:

Review of the Samsung LV from TP * note they were using an ES 3960X.

Raja from ASUS wrote this today about this very subject:

_"If you are going to put multiple memory kits together to make up 32GB of total memory you are going to need one helluva CPU memory controller to get that stable without making manual adjustments. This is one of the biggest follies people on X79 systems make. The XMP profile will be configured for a single kit only, not for two.

If it's a single 32GB kit rated at DDR3-2133, you'll still need a good CPU memory controller, I have found some CPU samples that don't like anything past 8GB fully stable at DDR3-2133+."_


----------



## headoncollision

need help after re-applying thermal paste, removing the motherboard and installing it back, the pch chipset fan won`t respond to the q-fan control, it runs at full speed all the time, flashed to the latest bios, reset cmos but with no fix, has anyone experienced this before?, any suggestions is well appreciated


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I just tried this last weekend and gave up. I got the full 32GB stable for 2 hours of prime but only at 1866 - 2T. 2133 needed way more VTT that I was willing to put thru the chip. 1866 is so much easier on my CPU and takes much less brute force with voltages. And of course, I can't resist saying that the difference between 2T and 1T was minute even in benchmarks.
> Other opinions:
> Review of the Samsung LV from TP * note they were using an ES 3960X.
> Raja from ASUS wrote this today about this very subject:
> 
> _"If you are going to put multiple memory kits together to make up 32GB of total memory you are going to need one helluva CPU memory controller to get that stable without making manual adjustments. This is one of the biggest follies people on X79 systems make. The XMP profile will be configured for a single kit only, not for two.
> If it's a single 32GB kit rated at DDR3-2133, you'll still need a good CPU memory controller, I have found some CPU samples that don't like anything past 8GB fully stable at DDR3-2133+."_


Thanks man that's exactly what I was looking for. I know the difference between 1T and 2T really wouldn't show in day to day operation. I just had to know so I didn't spend all my time on a wild goose chase. I'd like to actually use my computer a little instead of constantly trying to get that little bit more performance, but I guess that's one of the reasons I got this combo.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Haven't been on it awhile....but here is my RIVE .



RIVE + 3930K + 590 x2 + water + Case Labs TH10

My log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1197920/build-log-tubig-caselabs-th10-rive-r4e-3930k-590x2


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Thanks man that's exactly what I was looking for. I know the difference between 1T and 2T really wouldn't show in day to day operation. I just had to know so I didn't spend all my time on a wild goose chase. I'd like to actually use my computer a little instead of constantly trying to get that little bit more performance, but I guess that's one of the reasons I got this combo.


I think my dominator GT's are running rated speeds (2133 9-11-10 1.5V) with 8x4Gb and 1T, not sure what settings I used to get there though. I'll have to check.


----------



## Scorpion667

Man this thing still flies in games at 4.1Ghz 1.2v HT off
I kinda feel guilty running such a powerful CPU so low but it doesn't affect the performance of my daily use.

Eliminates the need to turn on my AC every day though, room doesn't get hot any more =D

It's also stable at 2.5Ghz HT on @ 0.8vcore but it's PAINFULLY slow lol


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Man this thing still flies in games at 4.1Ghz 1.2v HT off
> I kinda feel guilty running such a powerful CPU so low but it doesn't affect the performance of my daily use.
> Eliminates the need to turn on my AC every day though, room doesn't get hot any more =D
> It's also stable at 2.5Ghz HT on @ 0.8vcore but it's PAINFULLY slow lol


Clock her higher put HT back on and use offset voltages if your worried about power consumption. :thumb:O


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Clock her higher put HT back on and use offset voltages if your worried about power consumption. :thumb:O


Oh I'm not worried about power of the CPU, more so the 1300watt AC that I don't have to turn on at lower clocks as my room doesn't heat up at all. At 4.8 my room temps go up significantly after 30 mins of gaming


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Has anyone here used the ROG Theme, just in my case the screensaver causes the task bar to disappear when I bring the screen out of standby?


----------



## Kires

I use it, but I have never had that issue.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

This is what I get.


Do you know by any chance which version your using, V1.00.14, V1.00.03 or V1.00.12? I using V1.00.14 as it's the latest.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Looks like its a bug with V1.00.14, as the other two work...shame cos I prefer the start icon of the latest version, guess I'll just have to stick with V1.00.12 until they get it fixed.


----------



## Scorpion667

Can anyone assist in figuring this out?
My 4.5ghz OC with manual voltage is stable as per prime blend. If I use offset voltage for the same OC yielding same load voltage it freezes (no BSOD). I have C3 and C6 disabled and LLC on Regular. Not sure what to do. It takes 1.3v for manual voltage but offset needs 1.37v...

My 4.8ghz stable OC loves offset voltage on the other hand, no problems there


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Can anyone assist in figuring this out?
> My 4.5ghz OC with manual voltage is stable as per prime blend. If I use offset voltage for the same OC yielding same load voltage it freezes (no BSOD). I have C3 and C6 disabled and LLC on Regular. Not sure what to do. It takes 1.3v for manual voltage but offset needs 1.37v...
> My 4.8ghz stable OC loves offset voltage on the other hand, no problems there


Set LLC to "AUTO" and enjoy.

I tested AUTO, Regular and Medium. Of those three, regular + offset had the most vdroop, in otherwords 1.33 load vcore with AUTO was 1.28 vcore with Regular.


----------



## Scorpion667

It's set to auto, I figured that would make it regular. Still crashes. Like I'll take my 4.8ghz stable OC profile change to 4.5 and lower voltage and it crashes soon as it hits windows =\

I'll figure it out over the weekend I'll stick to manual Voltage for now


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> It's set to auto, I figured that would make it regular. Still crashes. Like I'll take my 4.8ghz stable OC profile change to 4.5 and lower voltage and it crashes soon as it hits windows =\
> I'll figure it out over the weekend I'll stick to manual Voltage for now


Fair enough, don't forget post #1200 of this thread. Might be a setting you need to change. Who knows ?


----------



## UNOE

flashing the new bios seems scary what is the proeccess for the new bios.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> flashing the new bios seems scary what is the proeccess for the new bios.


Hey Man, I was also a little bit nervous.

But don't flash from 1404 to 2105 (or 2003) because it won't work.

You need to get the BIOS utility to convert the ROM Bios (1404) to CAP Bios (2003 - 2105)

By using this utility, your BIOS will be automatically flashed to the 2105 Bios
Quote:


> *If your BIOS version is 1404 or older: Go to BIOS-Utilities to download and install the BIOS Converter utility before updating the BIOS.


Quote:


> Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter
> 1.The file contains the BIOS Converter utility and The BIOS Converter User Guide for X79 series.
> 2.The utility converts the BIOS structure from .ROM to .CAP for Windows 8 full-functionality.
> 3.The utility converts the BIOS directly to BIOS version 2105.CAP.


File Link: http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_mkt.aspx?slanguage=en-us&model=Rampage+IV+Extreme and go to BIOS utility

Hope its clear. In order words, instead of having another BIOSxxx.ROM to flash in the UEFI Bios, just use the "Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM" and it will work.

In the BIOS utility File, there is a PDF showing you all the steps to follow.

Good Luck


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> flashing the new bios seems scary what is the proeccess for the new bios.


Don't worry. Follow the steps ppl have written, converting the cap = flashing 2003. It's almost foolproof. And even when to goof that, it works lol.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Yea, have to say 2105 is definitely an update worth doing, the improvement to boot times is phenomenal and the new post screen is a massive improvement; looked incredibly janky before! This board has gone from the slowest posting to the fastest I know.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TacticalTimbo*
> 
> Yea, have to say 2105 is definitely an update worth doing, the improvement to boot times is phenomenal and the new post screen is a massive improvement; looked incredibly janky before! This board has gone from the slowest posting to the fastest I know.


Not to mention, we can now share BIOS profiles. Anyone want to send me a profile for Samsung 30nm RAM running at 2133 1T prime stable ? 

Or any of you brave souls want to download this default profile to see if you can load it ?

default.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## KaRLiToS

I need a BIOS profile for a 3930k / Quad fire 7970 / Dominator GT 16 GB 2133Mhz


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TacticalTimbo*
> 
> Yea, have to say 2105 is definitely an update worth doing, the improvement to boot times is phenomenal and the new post screen is a massive improvement; looked incredibly janky before! This board has gone from the slowest posting to the fastest I know.


I'm sold. I'll save all my profiles that I used on 1404 and try flashing that tomorrow. The boot times are terrible on my current BIOS


----------



## Supreme888

Been having an issue, just realized after i got my build done the rear IO usb 3.0 are not operative. The motherboard headers work alond side with all the 2.0. I placed some items in the rear 3.0s, mouse does illuminate but there's never a connection. This also works with all my flash drive items, they light up but never make a connection. I've tired all bios but i'm on the newest one, checked all bios settings too. Anyways i made a thread about it here, was wondering if anyone else i having the problem, looks like its not just me right now









http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?20314-REIV-Rear-IO-usb-3.0-ports-not-working&p=140604#post140604


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Been having an issue, just realized after i got my build done the rear IO usb 3.0 are not operative. The motherboard headers work alond side with all the 2.0. I placed some items in the rear 3.0s, mouse does illuminate but there's never a connection. This also works with all my flash drive items, they light up but never make a connection. I've tired all bios but i'm on the newest one, checked all bios settings too. Anyways i made a thread about it here, was wondering if anyone else i having the problem, looks like its not just me right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?20314-REIV-Rear-IO-usb-3.0-ports-not-working&p=140604#post140604


Install the USB 3.0 drivers from the CD.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Mmm, having read that ROG thread I have to say it sounds like a hardware fault...I'm writing this reply with both my mouse and keyboard plugged into the blue asmedia ports; I'm also running 2105. I'd do an RMA if clearing the CMOS doesn't work. Still it could be worse, my first RIVE was DOA, both my intel sata 3 ports were busted, I was getting constant blue screens.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Man, I was also a little bit nervous.
> But don't flash from 1404 to 2105 (or 2003) because it won't work.
> You need to get the BIOS utility to convert the ROM Bios (1404) to CAP Bios (2003 - 2105)
> By using this utility, your BIOS will be automatically flashed to the 2105 Bios
> File Link: http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_mkt.aspx?slanguage=en-us&model=Rampage+IV+Extreme and go to BIOS utility
> Hope its clear. In order words, instead of having another BIOSxxx.ROM to flash in the UEFI Bios, just use the "Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM" and it will work.
> In the BIOS utility File, there is a PDF showing you all the steps to follow.
> Good Luck


Yeah never had to convert a BIOS thats what is scaring me. When I get some time one my hands ill be doing this been busy last week or so thanks for the tips though.


----------



## broken pixel

DL the .cap BIOS and use flash back. Rename the bios file to R4E.cap. Plug it into the ROG USB port hold the ROG link button down until you see activity on the USB flash drive. Then wait until the ROG button stops flashing. Do this with the computer turned off with the PSU switch on.

Her is a link for 2105 BIOS with the updated OROM for intel controllers.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?20278-Modified-2105b&country=&status=


----------



## UNOE

Do I have to be past 1404 first

Edit : nevermind

Edit2 : accually still confused so if I do the .cap version with flashback I don't have to worry about converting ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Do I have to be past 1404 first
> Edit : nevermind
> Edit2 : accually still confused so if I do the .cap version with flashback I don't have to worry about converting ?


Just download the Asus ROM to Cap Converter and open the zip file. What is in the Zip file: a nice manual in pdf format.

Open. Read step by step. And you have several methods. The easiest one is the BIOS flashBack Utility. As easy as flashing any BIOS.

Good Luck


----------



## Kires

I know it sounds complicated but its really not. Its as easy as doing a regular BIOS Flash update, just like Karlitos says...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Just download the Asus ROM to Cap Converter and open the zip file. What is in the Zip file: a nice manual in pdf format.
> Open. Read step by step. And you have several methods. The easiest one is the BIOS flashBack Utility. As easy as flashing any BIOS.
> Good Luck


Follow the instructions on the PDF and you'll get it!!


----------



## broken pixel

Here is a profile just change your RAM timings because I use Corsair Vengeance 11-11-11-27-1T

4.7GHz offset voltages stable on my box.









47stable.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Not to mention, we can now share BIOS profiles. Anyone want to send me a profile for Samsung 30nm RAM running at 2133 1T prime stable ?
> Or any of you brave souls want to download this default profile to see if you can load it ?
> 
> default.zip 1k .zip file


default? upload your 4.9 profile so I can check out your sets.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Do I have to be past 1404 first
> Edit : nevermind
> Edit2 : accually still confused so if I do the .cap version with flashback I don't have to worry about converting ?


Carefully read the instruction at BIOS download section:-
_*If your BIOS version is 1404 or older: Go to BIOS-Utilities to download and install the BIOS Converter utility before updating the BIOS._

If you current BIOS is *1404* or *older*, go to *"BIOS-Utilities"* section & download the converter (Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter). The package consist of the converter file (Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM) & PDF file (instruction on how to flash the converter file). If you current BIOS is *1404* or *older*, flashing .CAP version will bricked your motherboard.

Just read the instruction in the PDF file. I recommend using "USB BIOS Flashback".


----------



## UNOE

Thanks Guys I'm up and running now I want to try the new intel Rom but I'll have to do that later so far so good though on 2105 it was eventful never seen a flash like that the second restart was where I began to worry then I noticed the orange light flashing and realized it must be doing something. Overall I do like the new boot screen and looking forward to USB bios saving.


----------



## broken pixel

Good deal


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Can anyone assist in figuring this out?
> My 4.5ghz OC with manual voltage is stable as per prime blend. If I use offset voltage for the same OC yielding same load voltage it freezes (no BSOD). I have C3 and C6 disabled and LLC on [edit] Regular AUTO (I though AUTO meant regular later found it was not) [/edit]. Not sure what to do. It takes 1.3v for manual voltage but offset needs 1.37v...
> My 4.8ghz stable OC loves offset voltage on the other hand, no problems there


I figured it out

With LLC on Auto and +0.010v offset at 4.5Ghz it would crash at desktop in idle/semi idle states (c3 and c6 are disabled). The few times it didn't crash I fired up prime95 and the load voltage was perfect, 1.312v which is what I used to complete a 12 hour prime95 run when I got the chip, albeit on manual voltage. I then changed LLC from AUTO to Regular and managed to get into windows without crashing after a few attempts, fired up prime95 and load voltage was 1.296v, just short of what I needed. So I bumped it up a few notches to +0.050v in BIOS retaining the LLC on Regular and voila I am fully stable at 4.5Ghz as of 5 hours ago. I suspect that one of the VID's under 4.5Ghz needed a little more voltage so by lowering LLC and upping voltage I managed to fix it. This is a common solution yes, but what confused the hell out of me was "AUTO" LLC which is clearly not the same as Regular LLC, although I thought it was. Maybe AUTO means medium LLC... not sure. I think AUTO does add LLC to a certain extent, unless this board handles vdroop EXCEPTIONALLY well.

Counterstrike: Global Offensive Beta seems to load up the CPU surprisingly well, my 4.8Ghz OC was hitting high 60's on all cores while playing that where as League of Legends and COD series never got above 56c on 1 or 2 cores! It's weird sometimes though, I can play CS:GO for 45 minutes non stop and have max temp 66c, I alt tab to check OCN and tab back and noticed I had a spike to 72c in that timeframe... odd.


----------



## ugotd8

AUTO LLC is *supposed* to turn LLC off. I'm trying to get confirmation from anyone at ROG. FWIW, for my offset overclocks I use AUTO for LLC.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> AUTO LLC is *supposed* to turn LLC off. I'm trying to get confirmation from anyone at ROG. FWIW, for my offset overclocks I use AUTO for LLC.


Yeah I like auto LLC it's perfect for my 4.7 and 4.8 OC profiles but for any lower clocks my chip doesn't like it, from what I gather.


----------



## shilka

My Asus Rampage IV Extreme


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> AUTO LLC is *supposed* to turn LLC off. I'm trying to get confirmation from anyone at ROG. FWIW, for my offset overclocks I use AUTO for LLC.


Have you uploaded your 4.9 Bios yet


----------



## broken pixel

5GHz not fully tested but boots and runs Wprime 1024 MB test. Boots at 1.44 Volts. Someone feel free to tweak it out









5ghztest.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Have you uploaded your 4.9 Bios yet


Hes keeping it a secret, lol!


----------



## MacG32

Just in case anyone missed it: [SF] Classic Shell is Officially Released for Windows 8

Works great


----------



## Warrior1986

I'm taking the first steps in OC'ing my 3930k on my R4F board. I've already run into a problem and I only made ONE change in the BIOS.

I changed "By All Cores" from Auto to 45. Before this, in Windows the core speed would clock up to a max of 3.8GHz and down to 1.2GHz at idle and voltage would go up to 1.3V max and .864V at idle. After making this change, new max clock speed is 4.5GHz (duh







) and at idle it clocks down to 1.2GHz, but now the voltage is pegged at 1.43V and doesn't drop below that even when idle.

Like I said, I only changed this one setting so I'm confused why the voltage is set to a fixed number now instead of being dynamic. What am I missing here?


----------



## ugotd8

VCORE mode = Offset. Also, make sure not to set the offset to AUTO.

My suggestion would be to read this guide, then set your multi to something easy like 42. Then set offset mode for vcore with an offset of + .005. Test it out and log your idle and load voltages and go from there. It's not the easiest method, but worth it. Plus, all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## broken pixel

I'm sure 4.5 with pretty much work with everything auto set. You some how managed off set voltages during your sets. The cpu is staying to set voltage because speed step only clocks the CPU down and not the voltage. When an off set voltage is set, say +0.005v on CPU and another @ +0.010v will set certain +/- increase in set voltages to sustain a lower idle freq with a lower voltage idle. When the CPU is loaded then both voltage and freq will increase. Load Line Calibration will increase CPU voltage when needed by % set, a boost.

Maybe that made some sense? Lol!


----------



## Bonehead69

Well i finally got my board ...... now I just need time to get it all together


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> VCORE mode = Offset. Also, make sure not to set the offset to AUTO.
> My suggestion would be to read this guide, then set your multi to something easy like 42. Then set offset mode for vcore with an offset of + .005. Test it out and log your idle and load voltages and go from there. It's not the easiest method, but worth it. Plus, all the cool kids are doing it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> I'm sure 4.5 with pretty much work with everything auto set. You some how managed off set voltages during your sets. The cpu is staying to set voltage because speed step only clocks the CPU down and not the voltage. When an off set voltage is set, say +0.005v on CPU and another @ +0.010v will set certain +/- increase in set voltages to sustain a lower idle freq with a lower voltage idle. When the CPU is loaded then both voltage and freq will increase. Load Line Calibration will increase CPU voltage when needed by % set, a boost.
> Maybe that made some sense? Lol!


So if I read this correctly, once I set the multi to anything but auto, the voltage will no longer be reduced to .864V at idle and the only way to lower idle voltage would be to use a negative offset?


----------



## gow3

I open up my new Rampage IV Extreme to install it and I notice something weird. Check this out guys:-


















If you guys could PM me, that'd be great


----------



## broken pixel

What is weird?
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/c152pilot/ECA2F20F-C368-45DE-9FB5-4723D0B46DAA-4869-000002205C8AC632.jpg


----------



## un1b4ll

She was too beautiful to live. Motherboard wasn't tested by Newegg and was DOA. That'll be the last time that I buy open box. I'll try again in a few weeks when I get this sorted out


----------



## broken pixel

Oh man that sucks! That is why I buy local at a frys electronics and Microcenter. I got my RE4 from MC and they matched frys price of 429.00. You always get a 30 day window for money back and after that it's exchange only. I bought a z77 FTW and 3770k played with it for a few days and took that furnace back and got X79 & 3930k.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> I open up my new Rampage IV Extreme to install it and I notice something weird. Check this out guys:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys could PM me, that'd be great


Err, what are we supposed to see?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> She was too beautiful to live. Motherboard wasn't tested by Newegg and was DOA. That'll be the last time that I buy open box. I'll try again in a few weeks when I get this sorted out


Damn, that sucks man. I bought my R4F board open box from Newegg, and you literally would not be able to tell that it was ever used. Saved me 100 bucks!


----------



## Ujaho

Hi Fellas, I've got a Rampage extreme ii with a 920 in it running gtx 480's in sli pretty much for gaming. I've been drooling over the x79 platform since it's release & possibly getting a GTX690. Can you guys tell me in all honesty is the upgrade worth it at the moment? i mean is performance game wise really that much better that I'd think **** I'm so glad i spent this 2.5k or whatever. The other thing that passes through my mind is the fact that Ivy Bridge E is coming which is pretty much a definite next upgrade but i'm guessing they will have revised X79 motherboards for that chip to? My current PC runs my games on my Dell 30" & it doesn't look to bad at all but I'm like you guys i love cutting edge **** but i just don't or can't afford to spend 2.5k for an unwarranted upgrade if that's the case. Sorry for the long winded story, so basically,
1. Jump in get the Rampage Formula V & say a 3930k or wait & push my system a little longer till Ivy E?
Thanks for your honest opinions








Kind Regards


----------



## dph314

My 24/7 OC is 4.1Ghz HT-enabled and I was just wondering what voltage and temps people see at this speed, just out of curiosity









Just updated to the 2105 BIOS so I'm re-doing my OC Profiles. I don't know if it was the BIOS or if I just didn't put enough effort in before, but my stable voltages went down a decent amount. Haven't started working on other OC Profiles yet, still testing the 4.1Ghz one. But before today, I had it set at a load vcore of 1.272 to be stable. Now, I'm going on my second hour of folding after running Prime blend a little while, and have the offset set at -.06v. which gives me ~.79v idle and 1.256v load. And, last BIOS I would crash if the vcore dropped below .82v when idling.
 (didn't open RealTemp till after I was folding for a while)

So, just curious what voltage others use for this speed and what temps are. Also, if anyone else saw a similar positive difference when updating the BIOS after 1404.


----------



## rwchui

i7 3930k at 4.4ghz with 1.29vcore

ASUS Rampage IV Formula X79









Please comment!


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> VCORE mode = Offset. Also, make sure not to set the offset to AUTO.
> My suggestion would be to read this guide, then set your multi to something easy like 42. Then set offset mode for vcore with an offset of + .005. Test it out and log your idle and load voltages and go from there. It's not the easiest method, but worth it. Plus, all the cool kids are doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> I'm sure 4.5 with pretty much work with everything auto set. You some how managed off set voltages during your sets. The cpu is staying to set voltage because speed step only clocks the CPU down and not the voltage. When an off set voltage is set, say +0.005v on CPU and another @ +0.010v will set certain +/- increase in set voltages to sustain a lower idle freq with a lower voltage idle. When the CPU is loaded then both voltage and freq will increase. Load Line Calibration will increase CPU voltage when needed by % set, a boost.
> Maybe that made some sense? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I read this correctly, once I set the multi to anything but auto, the voltage will no longer be reduced to .864V at idle and the only way to lower idle voltage would be to use a negative offset?
Click to expand...

Bump for confirmation.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> VCORE mode = Offset. Also, make sure not to set the offset to AUTO.
> My suggestion would be to read this guide, then set your multi to something easy like 42. Then set offset mode for vcore with an offset of + .005. Test it out and log your idle and load voltages and go from there. It's not the easiest method, but worth it. Plus, all the cool kids are doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> I'm sure 4.5 with pretty much work with everything auto set. You some how managed off set voltages during your sets. The cpu is staying to set voltage because speed step only clocks the CPU down and not the voltage. When an off set voltage is set, say +0.005v on CPU and another @ +0.010v will set certain +/- increase in set voltages to sustain a lower idle freq with a lower voltage idle. When the CPU is loaded then both voltage and freq will increase. Load Line Calibration will increase CPU voltage when needed by % set, a boost.
> Maybe that made some sense? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I read this correctly, once I set the multi to anything but auto, the voltage will no longer be reduced to .864V at idle and the only way to lower idle voltage would be to use a negative offset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump for confirmation.
Click to expand...

I believe so. Do you not want to use Offset Mode?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My 24/7 OC is 4.1Ghz HT-enabled and I was just wondering what voltage and temps people see at this speed, just out of curiosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just updated to the 2105 BIOS so I'm re-doing my OC Profiles. I don't know if it was the BIOS or if I just didn't put enough effort in before, but my stable voltages went down a decent amount. Haven't started working on other OC Profiles yet, still testing the 4.1Ghz one. But before today, I had it set at a load vcore of 1.272 to be stable. Now, I'm going on my second hour of folding after running Prime blend a little while, and have the offset set at -.06v. which gives me ~.79v idle and 1.256v load. And, last BIOS I would crash if the vcore dropped below .82v when idling.
> (didn't open RealTemp till after I was folding for a while)
> So, just curious what voltage others use for this speed and what temps are. Also, if anyone else saw a similar positive difference when updating the BIOS after 1404.


I also use 4.1 usually, unless I'm playing demanding games

Didn't bother to turn on the AC or max fan speeds as its a really low voltage, hence the high temps. Also, sensor 6 was broken since I got it, always shows 6-10c higher than the rest =P
Usually only prime for an hour then test by playing games, not one BSOD in a month but I wouldn't call it full stable without 12 hour blend. I've only done 12 hour runs with 4.7 to 4.5.

You can most likely lower voltage if you disable downclock and downvolt (EIST, C1E). My chip hates c1e and negative offset below 4.6Ghz (hard crash), always ends up needing more load voltage than what's actually needed, even when playing with the LLC value (c3 and c6 disabled ofc). It just crashes at light load when 1 or 2 cores are going supersayian while the rest slack.

For example at 1.2v with EIST offset and C1E I can not even boot to windows without crashing at 4.1 where as static volt/clock is stable for my purposes. At 4.6 and higher it loves offset, C1E, C7 the whole shabang. Obviously your results may vary but it's definitely worth a shot if you're folding, downvolt won't do you much good anyway then =P


This is offset
-0.085v (1.200v load, 1.200v idle, I've never seen deviate at all, drop dead 1.2v at any load condition)
LLC on AUTO
DIGI Power and thermal Savings enabled
Disabled: EIST, C1E, C3, C6, C7
VTTCPU 1.1
VCCSA 1.1
mem 2133 10-10-10-28
1.45v mem
BIOS 1404


----------



## dph314

Nice. Yeah I'm pretty much as low as I can go on the offset, idling at .79v right now. So, only way to lower the load voltage is set a static voltage. Been debating on whether or not to have a low idle voltage or lower load voltage.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice. Yeah I'm pretty much as low as I can go on the offset, idling at .79v right now. So, only way to lower the load voltage is set a static voltage. Been debating on whether or not to have a low idle voltage or lower load voltage.


Another alternative is manual voltage with c3 and c6 enabled, idle temps are almost as good as offset c1e OC but yea voltage stays fixed. Good luck with it lemme know how it turns out


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice. Yeah I'm pretty much as low as I can go on the offset, idling at .79v right now. So, only way to lower the load voltage is set a static voltage. Been debating on whether or not to have a low idle voltage or lower load voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Another alternative is manual voltage with c3 and c6 enabled, idle temps are almost as good as offset c1e OC but yea voltage stays fixed. Good luck with it lemme know how it turns out
Click to expand...

Been messing around with the static voltage and LLC. So far, with all the energy saving features still enabled, I have the Vcore set at 1.215v and LLC at Ultra High. As opposed to my previous settings, this gives me an idle voltage of 1.224v instead of .79v, but a load voltage of 1.232v-1.240v instead of 1.256v. Any load voltage at less than 1.23v and it crashes when folding. Didn't make much of a temp difference, which I didn't expect it would make much of. So, not sure if it's worth the small decrease in load voltage for the much higher idle voltage









(opened RealTemp after 25 minutes of folding)


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Been messing around with the static voltage and LLC. So far, with all the energy saving features still enabled, I have the Vcore set at 1.215v and LLC at Ultra High. As opposed to my previous settings, this gives me an idle voltage of 1.224v instead of .79v, but a load voltage of 1.232v-1.240v instead of 1.256v. Any load voltage at less than 1.23v and it crashes when folding. Didn't make much of a temp difference, which I didn't expect it would make much of. So, not sure if it's worth the small decrease in load voltage for the much higher idle voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (opened RealTemp after 25 minutes of folding)


Yeah in that case it's not worth it, as you say.
I'm curious however, did lower CPU PLL to 1.6 have any effect on temps or stability? I've never tried lower than 1.7v
Do you still use the same PLL voltage at higher OC's also?


----------



## Warrior1986

I"m pretty sure I know the answer to this question is yes, but I'll ask it anyways.

My 3930k is idling at 34-37 (depending how low I have the rad fans set to), and at load it's pegged at 60-61. It's currently running at stock. I know it's not my loop because my GPU idles at 27-28 and at load it hits 36-38, and the block on the Aquaero keeps the VRMs under 60, even with the fans and pump undervolted by 50%. My gut tells me that I used too much thermal paste. I really don't want to have to drain the loop, unhook the tubes, remove the current paste, reapply, etc. But after seeing peoples' load temps in mid 50s (and that's with some OCing on top of it), I probably don't have a choice. So do I need to redo the paste and remount?


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> I open up my new Rampage IV Extreme to install it and I notice something weird. Check this out guys:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys could PM me, that'd be great


Do you guys notice the bent pin in the top corner? Could that be the reason of my mobo not detecting my 32 GB ram properly. It only detects 24 GB.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I"m pretty sure I know the answer to this question is yes, but I'll ask it anyways.
> My 3930k is idling at 34-37 (depending how low I have the rad fans set to), and at load it's pegged at 60-61. It's currently running at stock. I know it's not my loop because my GPU idles at 27-28 and at load it hits 36-38, and the block on the Aquaero keeps the VRMs under 60, even with the fans and pump undervolted by 50%. My gut tells me that I used too much thermal paste. I really don't want to have to drain the loop, unhook the tubes, remove the current paste, reapply, etc. But after seeing peoples' load temps in mid 50s (and that's with some OCing on top of it), I probably don't have a choice. So do I need to redo the paste and remount?


Why would you have to drain the loop to reapply the TIM? You can't take your block off with the tubes connected to it?


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Why would you have to drain the loop to reapply the TIM? You can't take your block off with the tubes connected to it?


Maybe? Probably not.


----------



## broken pixel

Just use a small pea size TIM.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Been messing around with the static voltage and LLC. So far, with all the energy saving features still enabled, I have the Vcore set at 1.215v and LLC at Ultra High. As opposed to my previous settings, this gives me an idle voltage of 1.224v instead of .79v, but a load voltage of 1.232v-1.240v instead of 1.256v. Any load voltage at less than 1.23v and it crashes when folding. Didn't make much of a temp difference, which I didn't expect it would make much of. So, not sure if it's worth the small decrease in load voltage for the much higher idle voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (opened RealTemp after 25 minutes of folding)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in that case it's not worth it, as you say.
> I'm curious however, did lower CPU PLL to 1.6 have any effect on temps or stability? I've never tried lower than 1.7v
> Do you still use the same PLL voltage at higher OC's also?
Click to expand...

I just started getting serious about setting up my OC Profiles for maximum efficiency, first profile is for 4.1Ghz. Haven't tried lowering these voltages on higher OCs yet, but yeah for this one I dropped PLL, VTT, VCCSA, and a few others. In the pic you can see VTT and VCCSA are dropped from I believe 1.2v stock voltage down to 1.05v, and everything is still completely stable. So, they definitely don't help a mild OC. After reading about how these voltages can lead to faster degredation I decided to see how low I can get everything, not just the vcore. So, yeah it may have helped temps a degree or 2, but mostly it just feels good to have these voltages so low on my 24/7 profile. I'll have to see how low I can get them, and then how low on my 4.5Ghz Profile which I'll be working on next.

Edit: Actually, I did end up getting it stable at a load voltage of 1.224v. Gave me a 1-2 degree difference on the cores from 1.25v, and lowered package temp 3 degrees from 48C to 45C. I'm usually folding more often than not when on this 4.1Ghz profile, so I think I'd benefit more from the lower load voltage as opposed to the lower idle voltage. So, yeah, thanks for the suggestion









Also been lowering the others, including PLL that you asked about, and got cores a degree or 2 lower again, and also package temp down from 45C to 44C. I'm still dropping one at a time, since I haven't crashed yet, but here's where they are at the moment-


 (opened at around 20 mins of folding)


----------



## Scorpion667

Love the results!
Yeah I've been getting into setting up my profiles for maximum efficiency also.
I am going to try lowering VTT, VCCSA and PLL.

I was curious however, with the 4.1 profile you are using, is your RAM still at 2133? If so, your IMC is impressive for only needing 1.04v. I think mine is sitting at 1.075v but will try 1.05 =D

Are you folding to test stability? I'm not a big fan of Prime95 any more, I was considering folding for a few days instead


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Prime95 any more, I was considering folding for a few days instead


Why's that? I am planning on using Prime95 to test CPU and memory stability.


----------



## deafboy

IMO you should only fold if you believe to be stable....


----------



## Scorpion667

Just preference.

All I do is game and browse on the machine, rock solid stability is not really an issue.
I ran 12 hour blend for 4.7, 4.6 and 4.5ghz to set a baseline. But for my current OC, I kind of ballparked the voltage based on previous blend runs, ran Pirme95 for an hour and it's been running strong without BSOD's for a month.

I have no fear of running high OC's with high volts, but I have degraded some chips by stress testing obsessively (I have OCD).

For reference, I have never had an OC that passed a 1 hour blend run EVER BSOD in everyday usage on this chip. In fact I never had issues with BSOD at all. I just do 12 hour runs for 3 overclocks, let's say high, medium and medium-low and monitor how the voltage requirement changes based in frequency which helps me do a pretty good job at ballparking what my chip needs for non tested frequencies.


----------



## deafboy

Then why would you fold? lol. Folding is more punishing than prime.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Then why would you fold? lol. Folding is more punishing than prime.


I would never fold unless someone else is paying me to draw 1600w plus hour after hour rofl.

I'll do it for a week for the yearly OCN competition but beyond that... lol.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Then why would you fold? lol. Folding is more punishing than prime.


It's a good stress test, and temps are lower than prime95 in my case =)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Love the results!
> Yeah I've been getting into setting up my profiles for maximum efficiency also.
> I am going to try lowering VTT, VCCSA and PLL.
> 
> *I was curious however, with the 4.1 profile you are using, is your RAM still at 2133?* If so, your IMC is impressive for only needing 1.04v. I think mine is sitting at 1.075v but will try 1.05 =D
> 
> Are you folding to test stability? I'm not a big fan of Prime95 any more, I was considering folding for a few days instead


No I have it down to 1866mhz for the 4.1Ghz profile. No benchmarking is going on when this profile is set, so I lowered it for the much lower voltages. Like to get the same timings at 2133mhz I need DRAM voltages over 1.45v. For 1866 I can lower them to 1.26v.

Yeah after I run a few tests, folding is the last one. If it's stable folding then it's stable doing anything. I don't _only_ fold to test stability, but I do use it as the final test.

Ran those same voltages from my last pic with HT-disabled and after a little while of folding max core temp was only 52C. Looks like HT consistently puts out an extra 5 degrees more heat per core for me at the same voltages. How's it affect temps for you?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> No I have it down to 1866mhz for the 4.1Ghz profile. No benchmarking is going on when this profile is set, so I lowered it for the much lower voltages. Like to get the same timings at 2133mhz I need DRAM voltages over 1.45v. For 1866 I can lower them to 1.26v.
> Yeah after I run a few tests, folding is the last one. If it's stable folding then it's stable doing anything. I don't _only_ fold to test stability, but I do use it as the final test.
> Ran those same voltages from my last pic with HT-disabled and after a little while of folding max core temp was only 52C. Looks like HT consistently puts out an extra 5 degrees more heat per core for me at the same voltages. How's it affect temps for you?


I will test tonight for HT off temp difference, but I remember it to be roughly the same (I used to run 4.1 no HT).
As well, if your ram is at 1866 you could most likely lower VCCSA more. I was blending for a couple of hours at 1866 9-9-9-28 1t with VCCSA at 0.975v and VTT at 1.1(didn't try lower) and no issues. Just because out of the box the VCCSA was like 0.887v at idle, I figured it would work.

I'll run some tests tonight and report back, your results have inspired me to lower the volts some more =)


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Why's that? I am planning on using Prime95 to test CPU and memory stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> IMO you should only fold if you believe to be stable....


Anecdotal evidence only but... during the folding challenge, I folded my 3930K at 4.9Ghz for ten days straight without a blip. That SAME overclock would fail prime95 within 30 minutes. IMHO, prime means squat.

So busy with other stuff these days, missing out on all the good discussions here.


----------



## Scorpion667

1 hour blend at 4.1Ghz HT on 1.2v
VCCSA 0.975 in bios
VTT 1.1v
CPU PLL 1.6v
mem @ 1866 9-9-9-28 1t 1.35v

quite happy with the results so far, next up will lower vtt and PLL further


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> 1 hour blend at 4.1Ghz HT on 1.2v
> VCCSA 0.975 in bios
> VTT 1.1v
> CPU PLL 1.6v
> mem @ 1866 9-9-9-28 1t 1.35v
> 
> quite happy with the results so far, next up will lower vtt and PLL further


Awesome results, congrats









I'm a few degrees higher, but I can't pass Intel Burn Test at lower than 1.22v, let alone fold. So I think my vcore is as low as it's going to go. But yeah nice job with the other voltages, I'm going to go lower as well.

What were your temps before that last post? Did you see an improvement?


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> 1 hour blend at 4.1Ghz HT on 1.2v
> VCCSA 0.975 in bios
> VTT 1.1v
> CPU PLL 1.6v
> mem @ 1866 9-9-9-28 1t 1.35v
> quite happy with the results so far, next up will lower vtt and PLL further


Wow, your max load temps were low to mid 50s? Damn, I REALLY need to redo the TIM on my 3930k. I get right around 60 at load and I'm stock so CPU loads at 3.8Ghz (HT on of course).


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Awesome results, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a few degrees higher, but I can't pass Intel Burn Test at lower than 1.22v, let alone fold. So I think my vcore is as low as it's going to go. But yeah nice job with the other voltages, I'm going to go lower as well.
> What were your temps before that last post? Did you see an improvement?


oh, i had the side off and AC was on
but yes temps dropped about 3c, very nice!
these chips undervolt really well

temps went up in my last run when i turned ac off as you can see:
[email protected] 1.2v
VTT 1v
VCCSA 0.975v
CPU PLL 1.55v


Now for my real test: gaming!

@ Warrior1986
My chip's stock voltage is 1.26v, I am undervolting to 1.2v that's why the low temps. Ambient temp was about 24c. But yeah your setup should be doing 55c ish depending on ambients. I would only bother bleeding the loop to redo paste if I was gonna push past 4.7, it's a lot of work. AI Suite just told me my mobo is at -92c... i wish


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Awesome results, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a few degrees higher, but I can't pass Intel Burn Test at lower than 1.22v, let alone fold. So I think my vcore is as low as it's going to go. But yeah nice job with the other voltages, I'm going to go lower as well.
> What were your temps before that last post? Did you see an improvement?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i had the side off and AC was on
> but yes temps dropped about 3c, very nice!
> 
> temps went up in my last run when i turned ac off as you can see:
> [email protected] 1.2v
> VTT 1v
> VCCSA 0.975v
> CPU PLL 1.55v
> 
> 
> Now for my real test: gaming!
Click to expand...

Well those are still good for having no AC. To compare, my ambient temp was about 23C in this folding session, so, you're in good shape










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> 1 hour blend at 4.1Ghz HT on 1.2v
> VCCSA 0.975 in bios
> VTT 1.1v
> CPU PLL 1.6v
> mem @ 1866 9-9-9-28 1t 1.35v
> quite happy with the results so far, next up will lower vtt and PLL further
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your max load temps were low to mid 50s? Damn, I REALLY need to redo the TIM on my 3930k. I get right around 60 at load and I'm stock so CPU loads at 3.8Ghz (HT on of course).
Click to expand...

You're getting good temps too. For his first run on this page he had the side-panel off and AC blasting, so, you're fine









What type of cooler are you using?


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You're getting good temps too. For his first run on this page he had the side-panel off and AC blasting, so, you're fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of cooler are you using?


Check my sig for link to my build.


----------



## dph314

Ah. Yeah you may want to reapply TIM, because I get similar temps to his at 4.1Ghz (mid-50C's). You said you get around 60C at the stock 3.8Ghz HT-enabled. But are you also using the stock vcore (Auto setting)?


----------



## Warrior1986

Yep, everything is set to auto. The Vcore at full load though is only 1.3V.


----------



## Mr.Pie

anybody here using a Raystorm on LGA 2011?
Any comments?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> anybody here using a Raystorm on LGA 2011?
> Any comments?


Martin noticed the extreme bow on xspc blocks. It causes a larger differentiation in temps across the cores. Bottom of page...

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/12/i7-3930k-cpu-xspc-raystorm-copper/6/


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> anybody here using a Raystorm on LGA 2011?
> Any comments?


Here is a realtemp readout from 10 mins of prime. There is a 5C difference between colder and hotter core, as tsm106 mentioned.

Taken on 25C ambient, no HT, Vcore 1.288


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Yep, everything is set to auto. The Vcore at full load though is only 1.3V.


There's your problem then. Reseating might not help much, unless there was something wrong with the first time. But yeah we're comparing temps for 4.1Ghz, but with manually set voltages, especially Vcore. 1.3v is pretty high, especially for only 3.8Ghz. I never run 3.8, I'm always using my 4.1Ghz profile, and for 4.1 I only need 1.22v. You should try lowering your Vcore as low as possible, it will help greatly with temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Now for my real test: gaming!


How'd testing go? Speaking of gaming... I noticed you also have a 680 Lightning. Best card on the market







But yeah I let my recent attempt at low voltages for my CPU/mobo spread to my GPUs. The one Lightning does 1350mhz on the stock voltage, so I decided to drop it a bit, to -31mv. After half an hour of folding temps dropped by 6C, from 57C to 51C. So, just a suggestion if you want to try it out









So, this may be a stupid question. But will low voltages affect anything performance-wise? I've had consistent PPD for a while now. And with the same WU I've been getting for a while, PPD seems to have dropped about ~20,000 or so. I know there's a lot of variables, but I've looked on and off for the past day or 2 and I can tell it's low. GPUs are the same PP they've been, and nothing else has been changed, neither hardware nor software-wise, except lowering many CPU/mobo voltages. I haven't had any crashes, and everything has been running as stable as it's always been.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Martin noticed the extreme bow on xspc blocks. It causes a larger differentiation in temps across the cores. Bottom of page...
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/12/i7-3930k-cpu-xspc-raystorm-copper/6/


ahhh I see. Thanks







+rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> Here is a realtemp readout from 10 mins of prime. There is a 5C difference between colder and hotter core, as tsm106 mentioned.
> 
> Taken on 25C ambient, no HT, Vcore 1.288


+rep too....hmmm
What do you think of it then? still worth the purchase?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> ahhh I see. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> +rep too....hmmm
> What do you think of it then? still worth the purchase?


It's still a top cpu block but its better suited to a smaller heatspreader. If you are not pushing high overclocks it probably won't matter to you.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's still a top cpu block but its better suited to a smaller heatspreader. If you are not pushing high overclocks it probably won't matter to you.


what counts as a high overclock? I most likely (95%+) will be going over 4.5ghz


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> what counts as a high overclock? I most likely (95%+) will be going over 4.5ghz


I'd call that (4.5) a moderate overclock...not high.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> There is a 5C difference between colder and hotter core, as tsm106 mentioned.


Intel uses sensors that are only accurate to +/- 5C. A slight temperature difference from core to core like you are seeing is meaningless. Mostly just sensor error.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> How'd testing go? Speaking of gaming... I noticed you also have a 680 Lightning. Best card on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I let my recent attempt at low voltages for my CPU/mobo spread to my GPUs. The one Lightning does 1350mhz on the stock voltage, so I decided to drop it a bit, to -31mv. After half an hour of folding temps dropped by 6C, from 57C to 51C. So, just a suggestion if you want to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this may be a stupid question. But will low voltages affect anything performance-wise? I've had consistent PPD for a while now. And with the same WU I've been getting for a while, PPD seems to have dropped about ~20,000 or so. I know there's a lot of variables, but I've looked on and off for the past day or 2 and I can tell it's low. GPUs are the same PP they've been, and nothing else has been changed, neither hardware nor software-wise, except lowering many CPU/mobo voltages. I haven't had any crashes, and everything has been running as stable as it's always been.


It was fun, all went well. I will look into trying to UV my lightning, but it's not a great overclocker like yours. I need +68v offset on BIOS1 to be 1300Mhz heaven stable. I usually just run it stock so I suppose it's worth a shot (stock because it hits 150fps+ in all games I play, there's no point to add heat for no reason)

I have noticed some minor slowdowns last night after undervolting heavily (could be placebo, I won't deny that). Also during prime95 while undervolted, moving CPU-Z around the screen was jittery which never happened before I started to UV.
I'm really not sure, but it may have an effect. Could be another variable in the mix. I'm working on my 4.5Ghz oc now, just trying to keep a 0.3v difference between VCCSA and VCORE

ugotd8 mentioned he got better Cinebench scores when upping CPUPLL from 1.8 to 1.85v. Worth looking into perhaps, I'd start with that and see if your PPD changes for tomorrow, but let me know how it turns out please.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> Here is a realtemp readout from 10 mins of prime. There is a 5C difference between colder and hotter core, as tsm106 mentioned.
> 
> Taken on 25C ambient, no HT, Vcore 1.288


Don't worry bro, I have a 16c difference between my coldest and hottest core which completely defies physics. Had this with multiple coolers, multiple reseats, multiple thermal pastes including Indigo Extreme and multiple application methods (for standard TIM, not the AS lol). It's just some core sensors are not as accurate as the others. Check it out, 16c difference at 4.8Ghz (and core 3 idled below ambient at one point LOL):


Also, my 2500k had a 12 degree difference between coldest and hottest (5Ghz OC @ 1.45v). Just ignore it. Personally unless the CPU I am using at the time has a terribly broken sensor like my core 3 and 6 on the 3930k, I average the cores and consider that my baseline temp. But if a core is DRASTICALLY lower or higher than the others, I check the thermal paste spread, if good I simply ignore that sensor completely.

[edit] Found a pic of my 2500k here it shows a 14c difference between coldest and hottest. The CPU is lapped perfectly also and this was after multiple reseats with IC7 thermal paste:


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I have noticed some minor slowdowns last night after undervolting heavily (could be placebo, I won't deny that). Also during prime95 while undervolted, moving CPU-Z around the screen was jittery which never happened before I started to UV.
> I'm really not sure, but it may have an effect. Could be another variable in the mix. I'm working on my 4.5Ghz oc now, just trying to keep a 0.3v difference between VCCSA and VCORE
> 
> ugotd8 mentioned he got better Cinebench scores when upping CPUPLL from 1.8 to 1.85v. Worth looking into perhaps, I'd start with that and see if your PPD changes for tomorrow, but let me know how it turns out please.


I'll do some tests and get some average scores of runs with the low voltages I have now and then with all of them raised. At least that will tell us if it makes a difference, then I can go from there, dropping one at a time to narrow down the culprit. But yeah I'll do it either tomorrow or Saturday and post the results here.


----------



## Mr.Pie

ahhh I see

thanks everyone that gave me some input








I guess I'll go treat myself to a nice raystom then!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Don't worry bro, I have a 16c difference between my coldest and hottest core which completely defies physics. Had this with multiple coolers, multiple reseats, multiple thermal pastes including Indigo Extreme and multiple application methods (for standard TIM, not the AS lol). It's just some core sensors are not as accurate as the others. Check it out, 16c difference at 4.8Ghz (and core 3 idled below ambient at one point LOL):
> 
> Also, my 2500k had a 12 degree difference between coldest and hottest (5Ghz OC @ 1.45v). Just ignore it. Personally unless the CPU I am using at the time has a terribly broken sensor like my core 3 and 6 on the 3930k, I average the cores and consider that my baseline temp. But if a core is DRASTICALLY lower or higher than the others, I check the thermal paste spread, if good I simply ignore that sensor completely.
> [edit] Found a pic of my 2500k here it shows a 14c difference between coldest and hottest. The CPU is lapped perfectly also and this was after multiple reseats with IC7 thermal paste:


I don't ever get differences that extreme, but it's also something I try to avoid. The goal is to get the least differentiation between cores all else aside. The question about the Raystorm block is the point, and it does have an extreme bow that makes getting proper coverage across the whole spreader more difficult. You can see it in Martin's mounting tests.


----------



## UNOE

Yeah I personally wouldn't buy raystorm again I can't recommend it. The pressure is uneven.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah I personally wouldn't buy raystorm again I can't recommend it. The pressure is uneven.


only thing I can afford.......though right now









edit: screw it. I'm going cut away some of the money I was saving for some other stuff and get the Koolance 370 instead


----------



## placidity

Where better to ask my question than on this forum. Is the RIVE or ASRock Extreme11 the better mobo. I have gotten a RIVE for my upcoming build but haven't opened it yet. I want max overclocks, plan on a quad 680 config, but am only using two hard drives one ssd and one hdd.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*
> 
> Where better to ask my question than on this forum. Is the RIVE or ASRock Extreme11 the better mobo. I have gotten a RIVE for my upcoming build but haven't opened it yet. I want max overclocks, plan on a quad 680 config, but am only using two hard drives one ssd and one hdd.


some people swear by AsRock; but I prefer Asus. Just cause my friend bought an AsRock mobo for Z68 (can't remember which one but one of the top end ones) and it has huge ripples causing his CPU voltage to constantly go all the way up to 1.4v+ and heating up fast under load.

He said he wouldn't buy AsRock again....but then again as I've said I'm biased. I've never used AsRock.

I'd ask in the general Intel motherboard forums if you've got time so you can ask Asus and Asrock owners for opinions.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*
> 
> Where better to ask my question than on this forum. Is the RIVE or ASRock Extreme11 the better mobo. I have gotten a RIVE for my upcoming build but haven't opened it yet. I want max overclocks, plan on a quad 680 config, but am only using two hard drives one ssd and one hdd.


There's zero gain from an ext 11 other than the sata controller and that is even a bit misleading. Check the top 30 heaven thread, then compare the cpus, and the cost of the two systems and have a lol or two.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I am having some trouble getting offset voltage working with the 125 strap. Does anyone have any pointers or is this something that doesn't work together? I can usually get to the windows logo loading screen, then it locks up. I feels like I am really close but I just need to change something in the BIOS.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I don't ever get differences that extreme, but it's also something I try to avoid.


Right. It sounds as though you're suggesting I'm not.
After lapping the 2500k, trying 7 different TIM's, 4 different coolers with my final one polished with 1600grit and confirmed for flatness, I would have to disagree strongly if that's what you're suggesting. Those things are very time consuming and I didn't do it just cause I felt like it, there had to be a goal in mind, and that was to stabilize core temps.

A bad sensor is a bad sensor, although sometimes the solder between the Die and IHS is not even, causing one or more cores to dissipate heat non linearly.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yeah, after lapping the 2500k, trying 5 brands of thermal pastes, checking cooler for flatness and polishing with 1600 grit as well as trying a different cooler that yielded the same temp difference, I would think it's something I try to avoid to as well.
> A bad sensor is a bad sensor, although sometimes the solder between the Die and IHS is not even.


If you had a defective sensor, you could have gotten it replaced by Intel? Maybe that is the best advice especially with the low cost of the tuning plan? I would not ignore a difference of 16c and that chip would be headed back to the retailer or intel.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If you had a defective sensor, you could have gotten it replaced by Intel? Maybe that is the best advice especially with the low cost of the tuning plan? I would not ignore a difference of 16c and that chip would be headed back to the retailer or intel.


Agreed...I would definitely be getting in touch with Intel about that.


----------



## Scorpion667

I have the tuning plan, I rather use it when I actually need to like right before I sell it in a sealed retail box








You guys are pussies


----------



## deafboy

Pussies? lol. If the sensor is bad then there isn't much you can do to fix it.

That being said I never said anything about using the tuning plan. If it's a bad sensor and giving you bad temps they might just replace it.


----------



## tsm106

They would just replace it, it's called defective. But he lapped it trying to fix it instead of really fixing it, rma/return. Pussies... lol.

But that's besides the point. Giving out bad advice by telling ppl to ignore large discrepencies you know...


----------



## deafboy




----------



## ballaz358

New noob here, hope to be added.
Recently came from an msi Bigbang xpower II which gave me problems with a minor overclock to 4ghz 3930k.

Recently built a new system with these components:
CPU=3930k
RAM=32gb corsair vengeance 1600MHz 10-10-10-27
Mobo=Rampage IV Formula (bios 2105) (ACHI)
Case=Haf X
Gfx card=gtx 470 (dont laugh, debating between sli gtx 670 or C/fire 7970 Ghz for upgrade)
PSU=Corsair 850 watts (upgrading to 1200 watts later on, probably overkill but...)
Cpu cooler=H100 (pull air out of case)
Storage: Samsung 830 ssd boot drive, Velociraptor 300gb game drive, WD 1Tb storage drive
Optical=(HP dvd+/-, Samsung Bluray +/-)

The plethora of options in the asus bios is daunting. I am just looking to run at 4.5ghz with the lowest stable volts and keep the same ram speeds. I tried using the asus oc profiles normal and gaming profiles but it runs my ram at 1333mhz and tries to put the cpu at 4.7 and 4.9 ghz (too much). I not not a guru at overclocking and would like some assistance. I read the 1st 100 pages and the last 45 pages of this thread but could not find a post the explicitly listed some settings to try. One of the advantages I believe I read of the ROG mobo's was on idle they lowered vcore and cpu speed; how to set that up would be appreciated as well. If I missed them please link me to them. Managed to update the bios following the step from (ugotd8). I am actively reading this forum, the ROG forum on asus's site, and anantech forums trying to gain knowledge on how to get everything stable and fixed.

Also was curious if any other owners are experiencing some of the issues i sometimes encounter: 1) windows sometimes hangs on boot screen when the 4 orbs come together. I tried disabling fastboot and it still does it sometimes any remedies? 2) I have other hdds and when i try to fill all the sata ports available on the board some of my drives are not seen it the bios or in windows. I've tested just plugging just leaving my 830 and plugging 1 component to each sata port to make sure the ports function, which they do. 3) when using a usb 3.0 flashdrive plugged into a usb 3.0 port, it is very slow in windows explorer to find my files. However, when plugged into a usb 2.0 port it's almost instantaneous. I googled that problem and saw that it can be common with some usb 3.0 flashdrives, just wondering if anyone knowledgeable has a fix. If answer is obvious please link or pm me.

I apologize for the longwinded first post. Thank you for your time and for your future help. I hope I can contribute back to the community as I become more knowledgeable. Please let me know if more information is needed.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ballaz358*
> 
> Also was curious if any other owners are experiencing some of the issues i sometimes encounter: 1) windows sometimes hangs on boot screen when the 4 orbs come together. I tried disabling fastboot and it still does it sometimes any remedies? 2) I have other hdds and when i try to fill all the sata ports available on the board some of my drives are not seen it the bios or in windows. I've tested just plugging just leaving my 830 and plugging 1 component to each sata port to make sure the ports function, which they do. 3) when using a usb 3.0 flashdrive plugged into a usb 3.0 port, it is very slow in windows explorer to find my files. However, when plugged into a usb 2.0 port it's almost instantaneous. I googled that problem and saw that it can be common with some usb 3.0 flashdrives, just wondering if anyone knowledgeable has a fix. If answer is obvious please link or pm me.


Welcome aboard.









1) I haven't had that issue except with bad overclocks, typically that's where it would freeze/pause for me.

2) What ports are you using? What hard drives? Possibly a bad sata cable on the other drives (it happens).

3) Which usb drives? Some of them are running off a third party chipset, not nearly as fast.


----------



## ballaz358

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I haven't had that issue except with bad overclocks, typically that's where it would freeze/pause for me.
> 2) What ports are you using? What hard drives? Possibly a bad sata cable on the other drives (it happens).
> 3) Which usb drives? Some of them are running off a third party chipset, not nearly as fast.


--The samsung 830 ssd and velocipator are running on the intel6gb sata ports. The WD 1000gb drive is running of the intel 3gb sata port. The bluray drive is running of the asmedia 6gb sata port. The
HP DVD drive is running of one of the intel 3gb sata ports. I will try using other sata cables with those drives
--It's a patriot supersonic 32gb usb 3.0 drive. the drive is fast at copying data over from other drives, however navigating through the various folder in windows explorer is slow. sometimes opening a folder
can take 5 seconds. it functions fine when plugged into a usb 2.0 port. Also, usb 2.0 thumbdrives function fine when plugged into the 3.0 port.

Thank you for taking the time to assist


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They would just replace it, it's called defective. But he lapped it trying to fix it instead of really fixing it, rma/return. Pussies... lol.
> But that's besides the point. Giving out bad advice by telling ppl to ignore large discrepencies you know...


Naw bro, I lapped a 2500k which has been sold to my good buddy =)

Bad Advice you say!

Is one core magically going to skyrocket over 9000 while the others are chilling under 60c?
What exactly should I be afraid of if I don't RMA my chip for sensor inaccuracy? Because my last 7 Intel CPU's that had that are still alive to this day and 5 of them are in friend's rigs running strong, still overclocked. I want to warn them if you say their CPU's will spontaneously combust so please keep me posted on your findings!

I understand a broken sensor might bother some and they want the peace of mind that core temps are roughly the same, an RMA would be in order. There is nothing wrong with that (Well I heard Behavioural Therapy for OCD works wonders rather)

3930k is not lapped. I could care less if one out of 6 sensors is inaccurate. For my purposes, it is completely irrelevant. I have went above and beyond to troubleshoot it and realised it really don't make a difference.

To go as far as saying I am giving bad advice just makes you look like a d-bag because we don't see eye to eye. I stressed on my post to check the thermal paste (i.e proper mount) first.

Anyway no more time to deal with scrubs for today, back on topic:

I checked VTT and VCCSA with a DMM last night just out of curiosity:

VTT 1.050v in BIOS resulted in 1.038v load
VCCSA (LLC on AUTO, Manual Voltage) 1.010 also gave 1.038v load
And all those fluctuations you see in AI Suite for these values, like from 1.112 to 1.143 etc, yeah those simply don't show up on the DMM. Food for thought.
Ai suite was reporting 1.344v on the core where as DMM was showing 1.351v.
Memory Voltage is dead on however, drops a little at idle but under load its exactly what you set it.

My buddy is pressuring me to get back into competitive FPS so I'd like to stop whoring from one OC profile to another all the time.

I'm trying to optimize ONE OC for 24/7 but am having a hard time deciding.

Basically I know every voltage requirement from 4.1Ghz to 4.8Ghz and I keep switching back and forth every day.. 4.5, 4.6. 4.1 etc.
Counterstrike:Global Offensive makes it so I can't use my 4.7 and 4.8 OC's due to heat concerns (exceeding low 70's at 4.8 -_-). This game heats up the CPU like no other!

So far I have set up an OC like this:
(All these voltage values are straight from DMM, not software reported)
[email protected] 1.351v
[email protected] 1.052v
[email protected]
Mem: 2133 10-10-10-28 1T 1.4v
CPU PLL: 1.7625v

I read on Asus forum they recommend a 0.3v delta between VCCSA and Vcore, and that VTT should be close to VCCSA value. Not sure how accurate this is. My VTT and VCCSA can probably go lower, but not the vcore


----------



## deafboy

My only concern would be if the sensor is bad, what's saying there isn't something else bad....as long as you are fine with it then who cares but I don't see why you wouldn't do it, unless you had a golden chip, but you don't so why not...

As for the OC, what kind of temps are you getting at 4.7?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> My only concern would be if the sensor is bad, what's saying there isn't something else bad....as long as you are fine with it then who cares but I don't see why you wouldn't do it, unless you had a golden chip, but you don't so why not...
> 
> As for the OC, what kind of temps are you getting at 4.7?


Took about 2 months last time I RMA'd an Intel chip. That's a lot of downtime for a minor sensor concern which does not affect my functionality. I sold all my other rigs to friends. And I doubt I could game on my work laptop.

I would do that if I had no alternative, otherwise I don't wanna sit there trying to play COD1 at 640x480 on a Thinkpad T400 laptop with integrated graphics

At 4.7 in CS:Go about 69-70c, in prime95 about 70-72c (I only stress test with low ambients i.e 15-16c.)

Ideally I should be looking into better cooling, but money is tight for now. Chiropractors are pretty expensive and my insurance only covers like $300 =(


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Took about 2 months last time I RMA'd an Intel chip. That's a lot of downtime for a minor sensor concern which does not affect my functionality.
> At 4.7 in CS:Go about 69-70c, in prime95 about 70-72c (I only stress test with low ambients i.e 15-16c.)
> Ideally I should be looking into better cooling, but money is tight for now. Chiropractors are pretty expensive and my insurance only covers like $300 =(


Fair enough, 2 months seems excessive....I remember someone on here sent theirs in (but through the tuning program not just standard warranty) and it was like 10-14 days or something.

I'd say until you can do better cooling to just stay at 4.5GHz or so...that's been my 24/7 for a while and worked well (currently down because of PSU). Beyond 4.5 I really didn't see much gains except on heavy cpu progams then 5.0+ helped.

And agreed, Chiropractors are $$$ lol.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Fair enough, 2 months seems excessive....I remember someone on here sent theirs in (but through the tuning program not just standard warranty) and it was like 10-14 days or something.
> I'd say until you can do better cooling to just stay at 4.5GHz or so...that's been my 24/7 for a while and worked well (currently down because of PSU). Beyond 4.5 I really didn't see much gains except on heavy cpu progams then 5.0+ helped.
> And agreed, Chiropractors are $$$ lol.


Yeah for my 2500k I called their support for two weeks until I finally got it approved. I work in the industry, but they still insisted it was user error etc.
Then I had to ship it to Malaysia , heard or saw no progress for a month, then they shipped it and took a month to get here.

Dunno maybe I got lucky that time, seeing that others got theirs much faster.

Intel doesn't like Canadians, eh?


----------



## tsm106

I would just take mine back to Microcenter and grab a new one off the shelf, shrugs.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yeah for my 2500k I called their support for two weeks until I finally got it approved. I work in the industry, but they still insisted it was user error etc.
> Then I had to ship it to Malaysia , heard or saw no progress for a month, then they shipped it and took a month to get here.
> Dunno maybe I got lucky that time, seeing that others got theirs much faster.
> Intel doesn't like Canadians, eh?


Oh no, you're canadian ?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yeah for my 2500k I called their support for two weeks until I finally got it approved. I work in the industry, but they still insisted it was user error etc.
> Then I had to ship it to Malaysia , heard or saw no progress for a month, then they shipped it and took a month to get here.
> Dunno maybe I got lucky that time, seeing that others got theirs much faster.
> Intel doesn't like Canadians, eh?


Ouch, lol, that is terrible... and um, Canadians, um, yeah....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I would just take mine back to Microcenter and grab a new one off the shelf, shrugs.


If an option, sure


----------



## Scorpion667

So I found out why my system crashed with offset OC (C1E) below 4.6Ghz: It's because I had C7 manually enabled. Food for thought.


----------



## somonehastaken

Do I have to replace the backplate for a 3930k on the Rampage IV extreme or can I use it stock for a raystorm cooler


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> Do I have to replace the backplate for a 3930k on the Rampage IV extreme or can I use it stock for a raystorm cooler


You don't have to, I am using the one that came with the MB.


----------



## somonehastaken

Thank you for your reply


----------



## dph314

@Scorpion:

I know it took a little while, but I got the testing done with the low voltages to confirm what the coincidentally-low PPD was caused by as soon as voltages dropped. Here's the settings I ended up saving my 4.1Ghz Profile at-



I tested with these settings, and then with optimized defaults loaded (only things changed were the CPU multiplier and the RAM speed/timings to match OC Profile speeds). And it turns out, thankfully, that the low voltages were not making any difference. Using CineBench 11.5, default voltages ran 11.96 consistently. The low-voltage profile ran 11.96-11.98 every time. Only thing that changed were the temps









I kind of figured this outcome, just needed to prove it to my paranoid self I guess.

FYI- ended up getting the first instability message from IBT when I dropped the 2nd VTT voltage one increment below where it is now.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> @Scorpion:
> 
> I know it took a little while, but I got the testing done with the low voltages to confirm what the coincidentally-low PPD was caused by as soon as voltages dropped. Here's the settings I ended up saving my 4.1Ghz Profile at-
> 
> 
> 
> I tested with these settings, and then with optimized defaults loaded (only things changed were the CPU multiplier and the RAM speed/timings to match OC Profile speeds). And it turns out, thankfully, that the low voltages were not making any difference. Using CineBench 11.5, default voltages ran 11.96 consistently. The low-voltage profile ran 11.96-11.98 every time. Only thing that changed were the temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of figured this outcome, just needed to prove it to my paranoid self I guess.
> 
> FYI- ended up getting the first instability message from IBT when I dropped the 2nd VTT voltage one increment below where it is now.


DAMN dude that's a sick UV, it's incredible your ram is stable at 1.26v with VCCSA/VTT @1v. Thanks for shooting down the myth hehe. I found I was able to keep VTT and VCCSA at 1v even bumping up to 4.5Ghz with ram at 2133 (1.4v ram). Temps stay real low, might stick with these for now. Pending a 12 hr blend. Chip needs around 1.32v for 4.5 although admittedly I have not tried to lower it. Dunno I might try 125 strap, I get the best ram performance at 2330 cl10 1t 1.5v, 2400 needs excessive ram voltage for stability. Does. Anyone know if 125 strap works with offset/c1e?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> @Scorpion:
> 
> I know it took a little while, but I got the testing done with the low voltages to confirm what the coincidentally-low PPD was caused by as soon as voltages dropped. Here's the settings I ended up saving my 4.1Ghz Profile at-
> 
> *images snipped
> 
> I tested with these settings, and then with optimized defaults loaded (only things changed were the CPU multiplier and the RAM speed/timings to match OC Profile speeds). And it turns out, thankfully, that the low voltages were not making any difference. Using CineBench 11.5, default voltages ran 11.96 consistently. The low-voltage profile ran 11.96-11.98 every time. Only thing that changed were the temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of figured this outcome, just needed to prove it to my paranoid self I guess.
> 
> FYI- ended up getting the first instability message from IBT when I dropped the 2nd VTT voltage one increment below where it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN dude that's a sick UV, it's incredible your ram is stable at 1.26v with VCCSA/VTT @1v. Thanks for shooting down the myth hehe. I found I was able to keep VTT and VCCSA at 1v even bumping up to 4.5Ghz with ram at 2133 (1.4v ram). Temps stay real low, might stick with these for now. Pending a 12 hr blend. Chip needs around 1.32v for 4.5 although admittedly I have not tried to lower it. Dunno I might try 125 strap, I get the best ram performance at 2330 cl10 1t 1.5v, 2400 needs excessive ram voltage for stability. Does. Anyone know if 125 strap works with offset/c1e?
Click to expand...

Yeah my RAM doesn't like to play nice at higher speeds. I only tried it with the CPU at 5Ghz, for benching purposes, and for 2133mhz it needs no less than 1.48v, and won't boot at 2400mhz even with 1.53v, loose timings, and 1.3v VCCSA and VTT







. So, I don't know. I might just have to accept the wall the RAM hits at 2133. I need 1.326v for 4.5Ghz too, but it was just quick and dirty. I just recently started my optimizing, 4.1Ghz was first on the list and that took a few days but I think I've finally settled on the above settings. Next up is 4.4Ghz, which I'll probably only use for BF3, since that game loves more speed. Then I'll save my 4.7Ghz profile for BF4


----------



## Scorpion667

Hmm, my 4.5Ghz offset/c1e profile wouldn't even boot with 125 strap (36x 125, mem @ 2000)
Maybe I'm doing it wrong although that setup works fine on 125 strap + manual voltage.

Not worth it IMO, I love C1E/Offset


----------



## UNOE

So far nothing seems stable with Rapid Storage Tech Enterprise. I have tried all the different versions. Currently have a modded bios with 3.2.0.1126. I get random crashes. I have 5 drives connected to Intel ports. When I have Rapid storage Tech uninstalled and I uninstall the Intel drivers I'm stable with default windows drivers. I guess I don't need it I was installing it to do some SSD cacheing to the secondary drive. But then I just found out x79 doesn't have Intel Smart Response. Oh well. Does anyone know why I get random crashes with intel drivers.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What kind of crashes? Freeze or lock?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What kind of crashes? Freeze or lock?


Usually becomes locked up and can't click on anything only move the mouse are around sometimes just BSod's but not as often only like 1 out of 6 times or something. I just uninstalled my Raid controler in device manager messed up can't get windows booted now.


----------



## tsm106

Afaik, you're not supposed to use the Ent driver. There's a thread for the modded bios' and which driver to use at the ROG forum.


----------



## Scorpion667

FYI I've been using the system at 1.2875 CPU PLL for a day now, no issues. I could run it lower but AI Suite spams warnings when it gets to 1.248v
Benchmark scores are the same as they were with 1.8v PLL

I will have to test if this allows me to lower vcore, as was the case on my 2500k.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> So far nothing seems stable with Rapid Storage Tech Enterprise. I have tried all the different versions. Currently have a modded bios with 3.2.0.1126. I get random crashes. I have 5 drives connected to Intel ports. When I have Rapid storage Tech uninstalled and I uninstall the Intel drivers I'm stable with default windows drivers. I guess I don't need it I was installing it to do some SSD cacheing to the secondary drive. But then I just found out x79 doesn't have Intel Smart Response. Oh well. Does anyone know why I get random crashes with intel drivers.


I had problems too with the modded bios or bad luck.
After updating to it, windows would get stuck at the windows logo with the HDD led on.
If I put my Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB at my htpc with a dock, it would take some time for it, for the first time to be ready (led was going for 30-60 secs), after that it would again function properly.
So, guessing that the hdd was about to die (my last surviving Seagate), I replaced it with a new WD and upgraded my 30GB Vertex (Windows) to a 120GB Vertex4. Then windows setup doesn't see the Vertex4 on the sata3 ports only on the sata2.
I downgraded my bios back to the standard 2105 and everything works as expected.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> FYI I've been using the system at 1.2875 CPU PLL for a day now, no issues. I could run it lower but AI Suite spams warnings when it gets to 1.248v
> Benchmark scores are the same as they were with 1.8v PLL
> 
> I will have to test if this allows me to lower vcore, as was the case on my 2500k.


So, a super-low PLL voltage has no affect on performance or stability and lets you lower vcore a bit? Nice. This voltage help at really high overclocks or something? Because it's the same on my Lightning, even with a high overclock. I actually hit my max because of the PLL voltage. I was stable at 1455mhz with all the voltages maxed, then I tried with the PLL at -50mv, and I actually squeezed another 6mhz out.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Hmm, my 4.5Ghz offset/c1e profile wouldn't even boot with 125 strap (36x 125, mem @ 2000)
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong although that setup works fine on 125 strap + manual voltage.
> Not worth it IMO, I love C1E/Offset


I have been trying to get my overclock to work with the 125 strap and I haven't had any luck either. I used my current overclock as a template. I ran it a little slower with the same voltage and gets to the windows loading screen then locks up. This is with the 2105B bios from the ROG forums. I may try it with the unmodded 2105 bios.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, a super-low PLL voltage has no affect on performance or stability and lets you lower vcore a bit? Nice. This voltage help at really high overclocks or something? Because it's the same on my Lightning, even with a high overclock. I actually hit my max because of the PLL voltage. I was stable at 1455mhz with all the voltages maxed, then I tried with the PLL at -50mv, and I actually squeezed another 6mhz out.


Depends on the chip and architecture AFAIK. I have yet to confirm if it makes a difference on my 3930k. But with the 3x 2500k's I played with, it made a small difference on one of them, allowed me to lower stable vcore by 0.012v. Not much, but it's free =)
Will test if I can lower vcore, as a result, later this week.

And yes, likewise with my lightning, I was the one that suggested dropping PLL =P. Allowed a 7Mhz increase (benching clocks) for me as well =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I have been trying to get my overclock to work with the 125 strap and I haven't had any luck either. I used my current overclock as a template. I ran it a little slower with the same voltage and gets to the windows loading screen then locks up. This is with the 2105B bios from the ROG forums. I may try it with the unmodded 2105 bios.


It should work fine with manual voltage. Disable C1E and C7. You can leave C3 and C6 enabled for manual voltage, lowers idle temps a bit.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Sorry I meant to say 125 strap with offset voltage. Manual voltage works no problem.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> And yes, likewise with my lightning, I was the one that suggested dropping PLL =P. Allowed a 7Mhz increase (benching clocks) for me as well =D


You were the one? Ha. Nice. I was wondering who it was that suggested it. Well, thanks for helping me break 1460mhz


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Sorry I meant to say 125 strap with offset voltage. Manual voltage works no problem.


Well in theory we should need to bump our offset voltage which admittedly I have not tried yet. the VID onto which the offset voltage gets added to, is tied to the multiplier. For 125 strap we are using lower multipliers for the same OC, so in theory offset voltage would need to be higher to compensate. Will also test this later but I think that's how it works.

MOAR VOLTS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You were the one? Ha. Nice. I was wondering who it was that suggested it. Well, thanks for helping me break 1460mhz


I wish I had something nice to say, but really I'm jealous as hell =P


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You were the one? Ha. Nice. I was wondering who it was that suggested it. Well, thanks for helping me break 1460mhz


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Well in theory we should need to bump our offset voltage which admittedly I have not tried yet. the VID onto which the offset voltage gets added to, is tied to the multiplier. For 125 strap we are using lower multipliers for the same OC, so in theory offset voltage would need to be higher to compensate. Will also test this later but I think that's how it works.
> MOAR VOLTS!
> I wish I had something nice to say, but really I'm jealous as hell =P


I don't know. I tried pumping more than double the voltage through what it needed at manual and It seemed to help. I started out by putting approximately the same voltage through it and couldn't boot. I started upping the voltage and then it would start to load windows and freeze. I think I got up to almost 1.5V and it still would not get into windows at 4.625GHz so I stopped.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> VCORE mode = Offset. Also, make sure not to set the offset to AUTO.
> My suggestion would be to read this guide, then set your multi to something easy like 42. Then set offset mode for vcore with an offset of + .005. Test it out and log your idle and load voltages and go from there. It's not the easiest method, but worth it. Plus, all the cool kids are doing it.


Omg yes! I have absolutely no idea what changed, but it's working now. To be fair, I did reset EVERYTHING to either enabled or auto (with the exception of hyper-threading, disabled it because I don't care for it and it makes the CPU run hotter. I'd much rather have a CPU running hexacore with one thread per core at 4.8GHz than running hexacore with 2 threads per core at 4.5GHz).

Went through and made ONLY the following changes.

CPU Voltage to Offset Mode
VCore Phase control left at AUTO
VCore LLC set to Ultra High
Offset Mode Sign to positive, Offset voltage to .005V
Max Turbo Ratio to 42
Booted up with no problem, and at idle the voltage is .872 V whereas before with everything set to auto/default settings it idled at .864 V. WOOT!!!









Started up CPU-Z and Prime95 in Small FFTs mode with 6 threads. Voltage is pegged at 1.408 V.

Restarted and set VCore LLC to High. Now voltage waves between 1.376 V and 1.384 V.

I'm really glad I'm now on the right track and off to a good start. Now I'm going to try the multi at 45x and VCore LLC at ultra high again and see what happens.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Omg yes! I have absolutely no idea what changed, but it's working now. To be fair, I did reset EVERYTHING to either enabled or auto (with the exception of hyper-threading, disabled it because I don't care for it and it makes the CPU run hotter. I'd much rather have a CPU running hexacore with one thread per core at 4.8GHz than running hexacore with 2 threads per core at 4.5GHz).
> Went through and made ONLY the following changes.
> 
> CPU Voltage to Offset Mode
> VCore Phase control left at AUTO
> VCore LLC set to Ultra High
> Offset Mode Sign to positive, Offset voltage to .005V
> Max Turbo Ratio to 42
> Booted up with no problem, and at idle the voltage is .872 V whereas before with everything set to auto/default settings it idled at .864 V. WOOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started up CPU-Z and Prime95 in Small FFTs mode with 6 threads. Voltage is pegged at 1.408 V.
> Restarted and set VCore LLC to High. Now voltage waves between 1.376 V and 1.384 V.
> I'm really glad I'm now on the right track and off to a good start. Now I'm going to try the multi at 45x and VCore LLC at ultra high again and see what happens.


Sounds like you are making good progress, grats.

No need to max out your LLC, change two things:

VCore Phase Control: Optimized
VCore LLC: Medium (or AUTO)

1.4+ is what I need for 5.0, and 1.38 is for ~4.8 to 4.9 WITH HT on.

Change them one at a time, Phase control first, and verify that your voltage offset is still working. You can also go back in this thread to post #1200, I posted some settings that were good for 4.7 or 4.8 (I forget) with offset. Use most of those, and just set your multi to 42 and your offset to +.005 and go.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Sounds like you are making good progress, grats.
> No need to max out your LLC, change two things:
> VCore Phase Control: Optimized
> VCore LLC: Medium (or AUTO)
> 1.4+ is what I need for 5.0, and 1.38 is for ~4.8 to 4.9 WITH HT on.
> Change them one at a time, Phase control first, and verify that your voltage offset is still working. You can also go back in this thread to post #1200, I posted some settings that were good for 4.7 or 4.8 (I forget) with offset. Use most of those, and just set your multi to 42 and your offset to +.005 and go.


What does setting VCore Phase control to Optimized do?

Here's the results of making the changes:

Phase Control from Auto to Optimized - No changes. Still idled at .872V and load at 1.376-1.384 V
VCore LLC from High to Medium (phase control optimized) - Positive result. Idle remains at .872V, but load dropped to 1.352-1.360V. No error or crash in the 5 minutes Prime95 was running.

So I could either now set offset voltage to a minus number, or bump up the multi. For now, I'll try incremental steps so going to try 46x.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quick question guys..... My PSU died on me and I'm looking for a new one.

Would a AX850 suffice for SB-E+SLI 680's?


----------



## driftingforlife

AX850 will do fine.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> Quick question guys..... My PSU died on me and I'm looking for a new one.
> Would a AX850 suffice for SB-E+SLI 680's?


AX650 for sli reference 680s and a 3930k. AX750 for sli Lightning 680s and a 3930k.

I'd just get the AX850 if it's like $20 more or so.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> AX850 will do fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> AX650 for sli reference 680s and a 3930k. AX750 for sli Lightning 680s and a 3930k.
> I'd just get the AX850 if it's like $20 more or so.


cheers guys








thats what I thought so too.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Who use VCCSA offset voltage on a i7 3930k (C2)

I set it to positive (+) offset : *0.010*

Under Prime95 Blend 100% load, I get up to 0.987v - 1.00v.

Didnt have time to test it more than one hour though.


----------



## Warrior1986

I seem to be sitting pretty at 48x with LLC on high, which gives me 1.400V at load (might try LLC on medium to see if it can load with .02V less).

I tried bumping up to 49x. It froze on the Win7 loading screen once the logo was at full size (there was no BSOD though, just sat there frozen). I figured this means it needs more volts, so I bumped LLC from high to ultra high. It started to load fine, but as soon as the logo flashed the computer shut down and after 2-3 seconds started back up.

Pretty sure it's not an issue of Vcore voltage (although I could be wrong), so what's the next step?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I don't know. I tried pumping more than double the voltage through what it needed at manual and It seemed to help. I started out by putting approximately the same voltage through it and couldn't boot. I started upping the voltage and then it would start to load windows and freeze. I think I got up to almost 1.5V and it still would not get into windows at 4.625GHz so I stopped.


Hmm, I was able to replicate the issue on bios 1404.
It's a shame


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I seem to be sitting pretty at 48x with LLC on high, which gives me 1.400V at load (might try LLC on medium to see if it can load with .02V less).
> I tried bumping up to 49x. It froze on the Win7 loading screen once the logo was at full size (there was no BSOD though, just sat there frozen). I figured this means it needs more volts, so I bumped LLC from high to ultra high. It started to load fine, but as soon as the logo flashed the computer shut down and after 2-3 seconds started back up.
> Pretty sure it's not an issue of Vcore voltage (although I could be wrong), so what's the next step?


While testing, everytime that my pc froze on the Win7 loading screen logo it would boot ok if I raised a step the Vcore offset.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> While testing, everytime that my pc froze on the Win7 loading screen logo it would boot ok if I raised a step the Vcore offset.


Wouldn't raising the LLC have the same effect?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Wouldn't raising the LLC have the same effect?


Partially, but at the cost of higher VRM temperatures.


----------



## Warrior1986

Ahh, good point (although I've got them under water). Based on my previous tests at 42x, 45x, and now 48x, I figured changing LLC from High to Ultra-High would be enough of a boost to get it to boot.

So obviously when it froze on me, it means I need more Vcore. But what does it indicate when it shutdown and restart after changing the LLC to Ultra-High?


----------



## dph314

My 4.1Ghz profile has a load voltage of 1.223v. In AI Suite I have the CPU Power Phase set to Extreme, but when I set it to Optimized it crashes in a few minutes under load. Would it be better to bump the vcore up and put the Phase control on Optimized, or leave the voltage as it is and keep the Phase control on Extreme?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My 4.1Ghz profile has a load voltage of 1.223v. In AI Suite I have the CPU Power Phase set to Extreme, but when I set it to Optimized it crashes in a few minutes under load. Would it be better to bump the vcore up and put the Phase control on Optimized, or leave the voltage as it is and keep the Phase control on Extreme?


I would bump vcore and run Power Phase Optimized. It switches to the coolest mosfets. It should, in theory, improve the life of your board, where as on a CPU running lower than stock volts, a small bump is completely insignificant. If you had the mosfets under water though, it wouldn't matter but they run kind of hot otherwise.

To contrast that however, Hambone has been running extreme cpu phase at 4.5 since around socket 2011 release I think, albeit on a sabertooth x79. No issues with his AFAIK.


----------



## UNOE

I been having some stability problems after installing 2105b. I'm trying to get to the bottom of it. Before I had problems with the SSD randomly freezing when I would click on the any User files in the User folder, I ended up uninstalling the RST and another driver I can't remember what it was and it fixed the problem, this was 3 months ago. But now after using 2105b and new install of RST I figure it would be safer to install so now I had a problem with random frezzing again only this time its different just crashes and is more like random bsod and doesn't crash when I click on user folders. I'm leaning towards is being different stability due to the newer bios so I been addings some VTT and vcore. Last thing I tried so far was installing the newest RST drivers 3.5.0.1092 and Intel Management Engine 8.1.0.1263. Intel ME was 7.x and RST was 3.2.0.x before. I also just added a RAID array with two Hitachi 7200RPM to the mix this is why I went with the 2105b bios. I'm trying to get a minidump of a crash right now the last crash didn't happen until about 38 hours, so its very random. My current drive and the drive that had given me problems before was the Crucial m4 and its on 000F firmware which is still the boot drive. I wouldn't say the Crucial is bad though intact I have used this drive in 6 different builds its just this chipset and this combination of hardware. Next things I'm think of is the bios 2105b is the problem, or possible a stick of ram went bad, or one of the newly used sata ports is bad that I just wasn't using before.
Anything you guys think I should be looking in to let me know.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My 4.1Ghz profile has a load voltage of 1.223v. In AI Suite I have the CPU Power Phase set to Extreme, but when I set it to Optimized it crashes in a few minutes under load. Would it be better to bump the vcore up and put the Phase control on Optimized, or leave the voltage as it is and keep the Phase control on Extreme?
> 
> 
> 
> I would bump vcore and run Power Phase Optimized. It switches to the coolest mosfets. It should, in theory, improve the life of your board, where as on a CPU running lower than stock volts, a small bump is completely insignificant. If you had the mosfets under water though, it wouldn't matter but they run kind of hot otherwise.
> 
> To contrast that however, Hambone has been running extreme cpu phase at 4.5 since around socket 2011 release I think, albeit on a sabertooth x79. No issues with his AFAIK.
Click to expand...

Good to know. I'll do that then. Thanks


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I been having some stability problems after installing 2105b. I'm trying to get to the bottom of it. Before I had problems with the SSD randomly freezing when I would click on the any User files in the User folder, I ended up uninstalling the RST and another driver I can't remember what it was and it fixed the problem, this was 3 months ago. But now after using 2105b and new install of RST I figure it would be safer to install so now I had a problem with random frezzing again only this time its different just crashes and is more like random bsod and doesn't crash when I click on user folders. I'm leaning towards is being different stability due to the newer bios so I been addings some VTT and vcore. Last thing I tried so far was installing the newest RST drivers 3.5.0.1092 and Intel Management Engine 8.1.0.1263. Intel ME was 7.x and RST was 3.2.0.x before. I also just added a RAID array with two Hitachi 7200RPM to the mix this is why I went with the 2105b bios. I'm trying to get a minidump of a crash right now the last crash didn't happen until about 38 hours, so its very random. My current drive and the drive that had given me problems before was the Crucial m4 and its on 000F firmware which is still the boot drive. I wouldn't say the Crucial is bad though intact I have used this drive in 6 different builds its just this chipset and this combination of hardware. Next things I'm think of is the bios 2105b is the problem, or possible a stick of ram went bad, or one of the newly used sata ports is bad that I just wasn't using before.
> Anything you guys think I should be looking in to let me know.


You don't need the Intel ME on a desktop. I'm using the moded OROM bios with no problems. SSD R0 and a revo drive with only the latest RST driver.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I been having some stability problems after installing 2105b. I'm trying to get to the bottom of it. Before I had problems with the SSD randomly freezing when I would click on the any User files in the User folder, I ended up uninstalling the RST and another driver I can't remember what it was and it fixed the problem, this was 3 months ago. But now after using 2105b and new install of RST I figure it would be safer to install so now I had a problem with random frezzing again only this time its different just crashes and is more like random bsod and doesn't crash when I click on user folders. I'm leaning towards is being different stability due to the newer bios so I been addings some VTT and vcore. Last thing I tried so far was installing the newest RST drivers 3.5.0.1092 and Intel Management Engine 8.1.0.1263. Intel ME was 7.x and RST was 3.2.0.x before. I also just added a RAID array with two Hitachi 7200RPM to the mix this is why I went with the 2105b bios. I'm trying to get a minidump of a crash right now the last crash didn't happen until about 38 hours, so its very random. My current drive and the drive that had given me problems before was the Crucial m4 and its on 000F firmware which is still the boot drive. I wouldn't say the Crucial is bad though intact I have used this drive in 6 different builds its just this chipset and this combination of hardware. Next things I'm think of is the bios 2105b is the problem, or possible a stick of ram went bad, or one of the newly used sata ports is bad that I just wasn't using before.
> Anything you guys think I should be looking in to let me know.


I had some problems with modded bios and it's not so difficult to put the original unmodded in, so give it a try, if nothing changes you would at least have eliminated a possibility.
Older versions of monitoring programs (AIDA,HWiNFO) had BSOD issues with RST, update if you have anything running.
There is somewhere a newer version of RSTe, 3.5.0.1101 WHQL.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My 4.1Ghz profile has a load voltage of 1.223v. In AI Suite I have the CPU Power Phase set to Extreme, but when I set it to Optimized it crashes in a few minutes under load. Would it be better to bump the vcore up and put the Phase control on Optimized, or leave the voltage as it is and keep the Phase control on Extreme?
> 
> 
> 
> I would bump vcore and run Power Phase Optimized. It switches to the coolest mosfets. It should, in theory, improve the life of your board, where as on a CPU running lower than stock volts, a small bump is completely insignificant. If you had the mosfets under water though, it wouldn't matter but they run kind of hot otherwise.
> 
> To contrast that however, Hambone has been running extreme cpu phase at 4.5 since around socket 2011 release I think, albeit on a sabertooth x79. No issues with his AFAIK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. I'll do that then. Thanks
Click to expand...

Well after bumping the vcore one increment and putting CPU Phase on Optimized instead of Extreme, everything is stable and temps stayed the same: 45C package temp, 56C average core temp (HT-enabled). But, it got me wondering about the LLC. Should I have this lowered as well, or does it only affect the vcore? I mean, since I have to use a static voltage for my 4.1Ghz profile because with Off-set Mode I can't get the load voltage low enough because then it'll go too low when idling and crash, I use LLC. With Manual voltage mode, I have LLC set to Extreme so that I can idle at 1.2v but get the 1.223v I need for load. Basically, I'm wondering if Extreme LLC is raising anything in addition to the vcore, and whether or not my board/CPU would be better off if I just set the vcore to 1.223v manually and dropped LLC down to regular.


----------



## tsm106

Hey guys, I can upgrade my 3820 to a 3930 for 250. Think I should do it?


----------



## Warrior1986

I'm biased as I have one, but still, I would say a resounding HELL YES.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I'm biased as I have one, but still, I would say a resounding HELL YES.


I dunno why I've always dragged my feet about getting a 500 buck or more cpu. In the scope of things, I had no problem with 2k of gpus lol. I guess I can cover the upgrade.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I dunno why I've always dragged my feet about getting a 500 buck or more cpu. In the scope of things, I had no problem with 2k of gpus lol. I guess I can cover the upgrade.


For multi-threaded apps, impossible to beat the 3930K. Unless of course we start talking Xeons.


----------



## SpecializedPro

Yeah, Quad Core Vs 6 Core, i say grab it, the 3930k standard or Overclocked is a power House, ive had mine running @5ghz playing BF3!!


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hey guys, I can upgrade my 3820 to a 3930 for 250. Think I should do it?




Do it, it's awesome. I Have a bunch of crap still up and running while playing games. You can dedicate more cores to a VM. It's super awesome just for internet browsing lol.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> I had some problems with modded bios and it's not so difficult to put the original unmodded in, so give it a try, if nothing changes you would at least have eliminated a possibility.
> Older versions of monitoring programs (AIDA,HWiNFO) had BSOD issues with RST, update if you have anything running.
> There is somewhere a newer version of RSTe, 3.5.0.1101 WHQL.


Thanks I'll try the new RSTe I just had a bsod I have a dump file I don't know how to read them though.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/y9563m5lg2x/


----------



## m.oreilly

hey guys, i have an odd situation: running my 3930k @ 4.8 24/7, cpu under water, custom loop, no speedstep. did an intelburn run last night (first one), summer evening, highs hit 70 on one core, passed. this morning, very cool room, with additional fan blowing on mosfet (again, closed case), and getting much cooler temps under load, i can't complete the test, as i get error that my cooling is not good enough?
everything is at least 5C cooler under load, by realtemp, cooler ambient temps too, and yet i get the error. even turned on an a/c unit near the box, idle temps drop to 28C, load down 8C, and still temp error by intelburntest...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I'm biased as I have one, but still, I would say a resounding HELL YES.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Yeah, Quad Core Vs 6 Core, i say grab it, the 3930k standard or Overclocked is a power House, ive had mine running @5ghz playing BF3!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> For multi-threaded apps, impossible to beat the 3930K. Unless of course we start talking Xeons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> 
> Do it, it's awesome. I Have a bunch of crap still up and running while playing games. You can dedicate more cores to a VM. It's super awesome just for internet browsing lol.


I guess that's a yes?


----------



## UNOE

Your own answer was the best. Anyone with 3 or 4 GPU's that is complaining about a price of a $500 CPU is kind of ironic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I guess that's a yes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I dunno why I've always dragged my feet about getting a 500 buck or more cpu. In the scope of things, I had no problem with 2k of gpus lol. I guess I can cover the upgrade.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*DO IT* (tsm106)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m.oreilly*
> 
> hey guys, i have an odd situation: running my 3930k @ 4.8 24/7, cpu under water, custom loop, no speedstep. did an intelburn run last night (first one), summer evening, highs hit 70 on one core, passed. this morning, very cool room, with additional fan blowing on mosfet (again, closed case), and getting much cooler temps under load, i can't complete the test, as i get error that my cooling is not good enough?
> everything is at least 5C cooler under load, by realtemp, cooler ambient temps too, and yet i get the error. even turned on an a/c unit near the box, idle temps drop to 28C, load down 8C, and still temp error by intelburntest...


Is it Asus software reporting the temp error or IBT? I've never seen a temp error in IBT whether the temp was 80° or -80°, I have seen people wondering why the Asus software reports a warning that the cpu is running too cool.


----------



## m.oreilly

no asus apps. realtemp, and intelburn. the error was saying either my temps were too high or something else was causing an error. weird thing is is that i tested with 6 threads and passed, then tried with all threads, and it passed at a cooler temp (per reaptemp). weird. it's been running tops at 4.8 for months, just hadn't tried the intelburn app till last night. it passes fine now...weird...


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Just use a small pea size TIM.


I'm glad I followed my hunch that something was wrong and decided to investigate. While it was a massive pain to drain the loop and disassemble everything, as it turns out it was borderline necessary.



I'm surprised it didn't burn up once I started to run tests on it. Guess it goes to show that I've got an effective cooling setup. The funny part is when I was done with the build, I kept thinking I had put TOO MUCH thermal paste which would have explained my abnormal temps. So to see that less than 50% of the lid was covered was a shock. I cleaned it up and put a nice big X of paste on it.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I'm glad I followed my hunch that something was wrong and decided to investigate. While it was a massive pain to drain the loop and disassemble everything, as it turns out it was borderline necessary.
> I'm surprised it didn't burn up once I started to run tests on it. Guess it goes to show that I've got an effective cooling setup. The funny part is when I was done with the build, I kept thinking I had put TOO MUCH thermal paste which would have explained my abnormal temps. So to see that less than 50% of the lid was covered was a shock. I cleaned it up and put a nice big X of paste on it.


which block is that?
The shape of the coldplate (is that what it's called?) looks perfect for my CPU as the IHS is slightly concave >_>


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> which block is that?
> The shape of the coldplate (is that what it's called?) looks perfect for my CPU as the IHS is slightly concave >_>


Looks like an ek hf sup.


----------



## XiCynx

Seeing as everyone here has an x79 board. I figured this would be the place to go for help. I just put my new build together, I have an OCZ Vertex SSD and a Western Digital Green 1.5TB HDD. I went to install Windows onto my SSD but it wasn't picking up my SSD at first. I found that odd, sifted through the BIOS and turned some stuff off. Turned some things back on. Eventually I got it to find my SSD. So I booted up to install off my USB drive using Seans Installation Guide here on OCN. I cleaned the SSD and went to convert it to MBR format. It took some time and then came back with an error stating the drive was not mounted or powered. So I rebooted and now the SSD isn't showing up anymore. In fact, not a single thing plugged in to the sata ports show up. I have tried my Western Digital 1.5TB and it is not recognized in the BIOS either. I hvae tried different cables as well as different ports. Anyone know what could cause the motherboard ot not detect anything plugged into the sata ports?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Seeing as everyone here has an x79 board. I figured this would be the place to go for help. I just put my new build together, I have an OCZ Vertex SSD and a Western Digital Green 1.5TB HDD. I went to install Windows onto my SSD but it wasn't picking up my SSD at first. I found that odd, sifted through the BIOS and turned some stuff off. Turned some things back on. Eventually I got it to find my SSD. So I booted up to install off my USB drive using Seans Installation Guide here on OCN. I cleaned the SSD and went to convert it to MBR format. It took some time and then came back with an error stating the drive was not mounted or powered. So I rebooted and now the SSD isn't showing up anymore. In fact, not a single thing plugged in to the sata ports show up. I have tried my Western Digital 1.5TB and it is not recognized in the BIOS either. I hvae tried different cables as well as different ports. Anyone know what could cause the motherboard ot not detect anything plugged into the sata ports?


You installing windows? I had to install the drivers first before it could detect my drives.


----------



## XiCynx

Yes, I am installing windows. How do I go about installing the drivers before I have an OS on the drive? This is new to me as I never had to install drivers prior to installing an OS. I do see on the ASUS website that there are very new Intel SATA drivers - Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.2.0.1126 for Windows.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Yes, I am installing windows. How do I go about installing the drivers before I have an OS on the drive? This is new to me as I never had to install drivers prior to installing an OS. I do see on the ASUS website that there are very new Intel SATA drivers - Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.2.0.1126 for Windows.


easy peasy.

Download the relevant SATA drivers and unzip them and put them on a USB.

when you install windows it should have the popup before you start saying something about finding drivers. (it should be like in the screenshots http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/208514-no-device-drivers-were-found-while-installing-windows-7-a.html)
Navigate to your usb and find whatever you need to install and select it. It'll install the drivers. I don't know a better way of explaining
but I managed to stumble through as well last night when I installed windows.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Yes, I am installing windows. How do I go about installing the drivers before I have an OS on the drive? This is new to me as I never had to install drivers prior to installing an OS. I do see on the ASUS website that there are very new Intel SATA drivers - Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.2.0.1126 for Windows.


If you are not using RAID, then you do not need any drivers to install windows, the standard MS drivers will work fine.

Never used a Formula before, but I looked it up and like the Rampage, your board has SATA ports on the Intel X79 at 6gpbs, the Intel X79 at 3gbps as well as an ASMedia SATA controller that run at 6gbps. Make sure your SSD is plugged into port 0 of the Intel X79 6gbps ports (see your manual pages 2-27 to 2-29).

Then, reset your CMOS.

If at that point the board doesn't see your SSD, then it is the SSD. You mentioned you had an "OCZ Vertex". If that is the case, those are gen1 SSDs from OCZ and I've owned a couple that have failed like that. Totally bricked so to speak. Also, those are only SATA2 (3gbps), I would consider getting a newer model. The Crucial M4 or the Samsung 830, both will give you less trouble over the long run than that gen1 vertex.


----------



## XiCynx

Would it really be the SSD since I have tried my Western Digital 1.5TB and it is not recognized in the BIOS either? That is the only thing that is throwing me off. I will try what you said, I know it is plugged into the Intel x79 6gbps port, there isn't a port 0, there is a port 1 and 2 and it is plugged into port 1 which is the top one. Initially it was detected by the ASUS Sata control cause I had it plugged into that port to start with. Now none of the port detect it. but same goes with the Western Digital 1.5TB I have tried as well. Very odd.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Would it really be the SSD since I have tried my Western Digital 1.5TB and it is not recognized in the BIOS either? That is the only thing that is throwing me off. I will try what you said, I know it is plugged into the Intel x79 6gbps port, there isn't a port 0, there is a port 1 and 2 and it is plugged into port 1 which is the top one. Initially it was detected by the ASUS Sata control cause I had it plugged into that port to start with. Now none of the port detect it. but same goes with the Western Digital 1.5TB I have tried as well. Very odd.


Agreed, that is odd. If after a CMOS reset it does not appear in the SATA configuration page, then possibly booting from your secondary BIOS chip might help.


----------



## XiCynx

I think I figured it out on a whim. I was using the supplied SATA III Cable. I guess SATA II Devices are not detected with SATA III Cables. Who would've thought! I decided to hook one of the Sata III Cables up after performing the following steps and it works great now. Not sure which part did it. I may get fancy after the Windows install and move it back over to a SATA III Cable just to see if that indeed was the issue. I appreciate the advice though guys! Thanks!

1. Remove all your SSD connector and RAM.
2. CLR CMOS.
3. Remove the motherboard battery (3-5 mins)
4. Put the battery back.
5. Put back the ram and OCZ SSD .
6. Power up and see if the bios detect the SSD or not.
7. Switched SATA III Cable for SATA II Cable, plugging SSD into SATA 3gbps port #1

Update: I performed the following steps


Boot from your Windows 7 installation media.
After booting you see the Install Windows 7 screen, press Shift + F10 to open a command prompt.
At the command prompt, type Diskpart, press Enter.
Type List Disk, press Enter.
Type Select Disk # (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
Type Clean, press Enter.
Type Convert MBR, press Enter. (Do this if drive was previously GPT formatted)
Type Exit, press Enter.
Close the Command Prompt window.
Click the "Next" button.
Click the "Install now" button.

After I click install now it brings me to a screen asking for 'a driver to be installed'. But there are no drivers as I have everything set to AHCI mode. The drive is showing up in Diskpart still though. Is there any way to get around this 'load drivers' window asking me to insert a CD/DVD?


----------



## tsm106

A sata cable is a sata cable.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> A sata cable is a sata cable.


I now see this... I am going to switch it back over to the other cable and see if it still shows up. Just for poops and giggles while I try and figure out this driver thing.

After changing it to the other cable in the SATA 6gbps port, the drive no longer showed up. I switched the cable in the 6gbps port and nothing still showed up. I plugged it back into the 3gbps port and the drive is there again. very odd, I wonder if I have some bad 6gbps ports. :/

Double Update: After a reboot the drive is now showing up in the 6gbps port. I have not idea what is going on here. This ASUS motherboard has been nothing but a nightmare and I realize why I left them after my last ASUS board. I just can't seem to get lucky.

Triple Update: Looks like it wasn't the drivers after all. When I moved my USB drive from the 3.0 port in the back to the 2.0 port, the installation started no problem. Highly odd but a learning experience nonetheless! Lets hope that the rest of the installation goes good as I created my own stripped down installation using RT Seven Lite.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> This ASUS motherboard has been nothing but a nightmare and I realize why I left them after my last ASUS board. I just can't seem to get lucky.


XiCynx: it took me about a day to install the OS on my formula using seans guide too... The issue was the bios reverting to 'UEFI' boot devices every time I plugged a drive in/out... For MBR I had to manually select the 'P1,2,3, etc'' options for boot devices in bios before running the OS install


----------



## m.oreilly

i've been running ssds for the last three years, and this board was just as easy as the last bunch. i wonder what hangs you guys up? with win7 you shouldn't have anything to do really, except a secure erased/new ssd, and have that x79 ahci driver on a thumb drive...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

My issue was trying to use MBR partitioning with this board. The bios defaults to 'UEFI' boot devices which require GPT partitioning, and thus the OS install would not recognise the drive I had partitioned with MBR using diskpart. I had to enter bios and manually select the non-UEFI option (P1) for my SSD in boot devices before windows 7 install would recognise it.

If you don't pre-partition with MBR I presume windows 7 install automagically partitions the drive with GPT during setup.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Triple Update: Looks like it wasn't the drivers after all. When I moved my USB drive from the 3.0 port in the back to the 2.0 port, the installation started no problem. Highly odd but a learning experience nonetheless! Lets hope that the rest of the installation goes good as I created my own stripped down installation using RT Seven Lite.


I have had a hard time getting people to understand this. On cases with usb 2.0 front and center it isnt a big deal but cases where 3.0 is featured are causing folks some issues when installing from a usb drive. I had no 2.0 ports on my old corsair 400r and this was my issue. This should be stuck on the case and motherboard forums. Wish I had seen your posts on this earlier, I could have saved you from the headache.

Es


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *DO IT* (tsm106)


Woot. Vive le Microcenter!


----------



## Sporadic E

I just swapped out my 3820 with a 3930k a couple days ago. Let the OCing begin!!!

Es


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Woot. Vive le Microcenter!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> I just swapped out my 3820 with a 3930k a couple days ago. Let the OCing begin!!!
> Es


Awesome, GL guys. May the IMC be in your favor.


----------



## Systemlord

I wanting to get an X79 board but have an important question, does the new BIOS update allow everyone to utilize PCIe 3.0 without crashing? I've researched it throughout the internet and been getting inconstant reports, confused!

Also what's with these reports that buyers are receiving damage to pins and many bugs on Asus Maximus IV Extreme? Should I be wary about buying this MB?


----------



## ugotd8

September foldathon coming up in ~3 weeks. Let's show 'em whose board is best! Only runs 48 hours, so no life commitment needed







See my sig for details.


----------



## broken pixel

Thank you hardware Gods!!!!


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I wanting to get an X79 board but have an important question, does the new BIOS update allow everyone to utilize PCIe 3.0 without crashing? I've researched it throughout the internet and been getting inconstant reports, confused!
> Also what's with these reports that buyers are receiving damage to pins and many bugs on Asus Maximus IV Extreme? Should I be wary about buying this MB?


Download
force-enable-gen3, force admin and make sure you see the blink of the cmd box after execution, reboot & check GPUz should state PCI-E 3.0x16 1.1








http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Woot. Vive le Microcenter!










Yay!!!


----------



## broken pixel

They matches Fry's price on the RE4, MC had it 20.00 more. MC has the best prices on CPUs also. Cheaper than any online or local retailer. They also matched Directons price for the Zotac GTX680 4GB. :•)


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Download
> force-enable-gen3, force admin and make sure you see the blink of the cmd box after execution, reboot & check GPUz should state PCI-E 3.0x16 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform


Quote:


> We have tested GeForce GTX 680 and GTX 670 GPUs across a number of X79/SNB-E platforms at 8GT/s bus speeds, but have seen significant variation in signal timing across different motherboards and CPUs


^^ This creates even more questions on top of the questions I have! Lol I haven't purchased the board yet, I've heard Asus discontinued the Asus Maximus V Extreme because of all the consumers getting damaged boards and hardware bugs. Does anyone know if Asus will release a successor to the Asus Maximus V Extreme (X79) in the next six months?


----------



## broken pixel

Get the rampage x IV and call it a day. Either way you will only notice it in synthetic benchmarks by a near 100 points or so.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> ^^ This creates even more questions on top of the questions I have! Lol I haven't purchased the board yet, I've heard Asus discontinued the Asus Maximus V Extreme because of all the consumers getting damaged boards and hardware bugs. Does anyone know if Asus will release a successor to the Asus Maximus V Extreme (X79) in the next six months?


Maximus line is not x79. Yer in the wrong club for that board.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Maximus line is not x79. Yer in the wrong club for that board.










Oops you are right, I'm juggling between the Asus Z77 Maximus V Extreme and Rampage VI Extreme. I wish I knew when PCIe 3.0 will be needed, probably a two sliced up GK110's.

While I'm here, is there a latency issue using the PLX 8747 IC?


----------



## MtheG

.


----------



## MtheG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> anybody here using a Raystorm on LGA 2011?
> Any comments?


just saw your post, maybe old news but im using the Raystrom on 2011
i7 3930 @ 4.2
temps idel 32,37,31,33,34,35 1.33v


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops you are right, I'm juggling between the Asus Z77 Maximus V Extreme and Rampage VI Extreme. I wish I knew when PCIe 3.0 will be needed, probably a two sliced up GK110's.
> While I'm here, is there a latency issue using the PLX 8747 IC?


Yes, there's a good amount of latency about 5% loss with a single card. The reason is because the 8747 goes in between the cpu and pcie bus, you have no choice but to go thru it. Coincidentally, the M5E was supposed to address that shortcoming with a switch that bypassed the 8747, but the M5E has issues so I'm not sure how well it works.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quick question guys, is it a bad thing if I have both the 4 pin and 8 pin plugged in? Or its better just to have the 8pin.

This is in manual, there is no image showing 8pin + 4 pin.


----------



## deafboy

I have both plugged in... no reason not to really.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I also have both the 4-pin and 8-pin plugged in. Nothing bad has happened in the two weeks they've been plugged.


----------



## broken pixel

The 4 pin will only use power when needed if plugged in.


----------



## piraveen22

Hey there

Quick question will the Rampage IV Extreme fit in the Corsair C70 case?


----------



## kizwan

*blackend* managed to fit RIVE in C70. Try contact blackend for confirmation.


----------



## piraveen22

Oh ok I just contacted him lets see Whts gna happen







thanks


----------



## piraveen22

he seems to be not replying do you guys have any idea please....

thanks in advance


----------



## blackend

yes you can fit it without any prob


----------



## piraveen22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> yes you can fit it without any prob


thanks


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hay my RIVE does not recognized that my second 7970 in PCI channel 4 if I update my bios any idea what the issue may be (Still to try the latest bios) Just wanted to know if there is some fix? or if this issue has been fixed in the latest bios? Any help would be great


----------



## Scooby-Snack

Anyone having issues with the bios 2105 update? Ever since I updated the BIOS my sata connections are not being seen by the OS? I can't seem to roll back the bios as I had to use a new utility download to update to the new bios.

I guess worse case I can RTV the board but what a pain in the ass to do!

Thanks for any help

Scoob


----------



## XiCynx

I have the 2105 update and it fixed the issue of my motherboard not being able to see my SSD. Kind of weird that it did to opposite for you. I would unplug the power cable, take out the cmos batter and rest the bios. See if that works for you.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Hay my RIVE does not recognized that my second 7970 in PCI channel 4 if I update my bios any idea what the issue may be (Still to try the latest bios) Just wanted to know if there is some fix? or if this issue has been fixed in the latest bios? Any help would be great


Don't take offense to this, but is it plugged down all the way? Are both power connectors plugged into it and have you tried switching the cards positions?


----------



## SpecializedPro

Only problem i have is my machine doesnt seem to be doin a clean reboot, i can reboot it and it seems to load into windows without actually posting first(NO BEEP), ive even shut it down a few times and turned of the power, then switched on the power and started and did the same thing, also noticed ithe bios wasnt saving some of my settings, had to re-enter and re-save a few times before they stayed! Really weird as seems like sometimes its going into more like a sleep mode rather than proper shut down.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby-Snack*
> 
> Anyone having issues with the bios 2105 update? Ever since I updated the BIOS my sata connections are not being seen by the OS? I can't seem to roll back the bios as I had to use a new utility download to update to the new bios.
> I guess worse case I can RTV the board but what a pain in the ass to do!
> Thanks for any help
> Scoob


Just try the second bios (you have 2 separate bios's on the MB) or revert to the original It should work but irritating to do from memory think it took me a few times to get it working! I assume you have not set up raid with the HDD because if you have you will need to download the drivers from Asus.... GL hope one of these things work...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Don't take offense to this, but is it plugged down all the way? Are both power connectors plugged into it and have you tried switching the cards positions?


No offence taken best to start with the basics tried the top two like 10 times maybe i should try a different PCI cable, I really doubt this is the problem since surely my second 7970 would be unstable under heavy load or would not be recognized by bios at all....

It's strange my 7970's are stable on stock under full load but as soon as I try and run a GPU OC related program or any GPU monitoring related programs they start Grey screen or give me a Bsod 116 or (24 from memory)..... Maybe the second GPU's firm ware is corrupted or do you think its just the RIVE Bios or PCI slot?

The CPU and Ram is extremely stable and these issues occur on Stock setting as well...

No I have not tried changing PCI slots or simply removing them and putting them back in since this would be complex and a massive effort on my WC system......


----------



## kizwan

Hi 4514kaiser,

Look like that is GPU VBIOS (a.k.a. firmware) problem. If it is, no matter which PCIe slot you plugged the card, it will produced the same symptom. If I understand this correctly, the problem start to happen after updating the motherboard BIOS but it run OK with older BIOS. Yeah, this sound like VBIOS problem.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi 4514kaiser,
> Look like that is GPU VBIOS (a.k.a. firmware) problem. If it is, no matter which PCIe slot you plugged the card, it will produced the same symptom. If I understand this correctly, the problem start to happen after updating the motherboard BIOS but it run OK with older BIOS. Yeah, this sound like VBIOS problem.


Sorry may not have been clear

1. After Updating Bios It not longer recognized my second VGA 7970 in bios or windows (had to go back to the original bios for it to be recognized and i'm still on the original)

2. I get random GSOD's or Bsod's when i use any GPU monitoring program or OC program notable the load on the GPU's/CPU seem to have no affect on the stability.

3. I have not tried another PCI slot since this would take easily a day to do since i have a large WC system with lots of hard to get to Compression fitting. (Otherwise i would have do this long ago)

4. Bios i have tried included 2002, 1404 , 1202 on the original now. (And i'v tried both Bios chips same issue)

Guess the question is, is it my VGA firmware or my bios or is it another issue


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Sorry may not have been clear
> 1. After Updating Bios It not longer recognized my second VGA 7970 in bios or windows (had to go back to the original bios for it to be recognized and i'm still on the original)
> 2. I get random GSOD's or Bsod's when i use any GPU monitoring program or OC program notable the load on the GPU's/CPU seem to have no affect on the stability.


Right... The second 7970 is not detected with newer BIOS. You got GSOD or BSOD (not related to BIOS update) when running any hardware/sensor monitoring program. If GSOD, usually it's the VGA card problem (hardware) or VBIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> 3. I have not tried another PCI slot since this would take easily a day to do since i have a large WC system with lots of hard to get to Compression fitting. (Otherwise i would have do this long ago)
> 4. Bios i have tried included 2002, 1404 , 1202 on the original now. (And i'v tried both Bios chips same issue)
> Guess the question is, is it my VGA firmware or my bios or is it another issue


Yes, I understand but it's the only way to troubleshoot. If it's VBIOS problem, you can try re-flash or update the VBIOS to new version. The fact that after updating BIOS (motherboard), the second 7970 is not detected, tells me that there's problem of "communication" between GPU & motherboard. Most likely there is a problem in VBIOS but I'd test both card in different slot before start messing with VBIOS (or any firmware).


----------



## TonyGrunt

Have you tried connecting a 6-pin power cable in the EZ_PLUG_1 (near the pcie _x16_1), gives extra power to pcie slots needed for 4 cards but it might help.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Yer I'v got the EZ_Plug_1 in but I don't have the additional 4 pin EZ_Plug plugged in however neither of these should be need in all truth. Ty for the thought


----------



## Scooby-Snack

Thanks for the great suggestions as always! I RTV'd the board and all is good! Much easier then trying to continue to troubleshoot it lol.


----------



## Scorpion667

For the past week I've been testing 1.3v CPU PLL (1.28750 gave me a BSOD 124 during idle) and no problems so far. Left the PC on 24/7 during that time.

This has allowed me to drop CPU VCORE from 1.32v to 1.31v at 4.5Ghz and has been folding stable for 24 hours now.

Been busy building rigs for friends =/


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> For the past week I've been testing 1.3v CPU PLL (1.28750 gave me a BSOD 124 during idle) and no problems so far. Left the PC on 24/7 during that time.
> This has allowed me to drop CPU VCORE from 1.32v to 1.31v at 4.5Ghz and has been folding stable for 24 hours now.
> Been busy building rigs for friends =/


Can you please post yout full settings in BIOS, including DIGI+ section and Dram section, thanks man. F12 for screenshots in BIOS







thx


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you please post yout full settings in BIOS, including DIGI+ section and Dram section, thanks man. F12 for screenshots in BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx


You got PM


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> For the past week I've been testing 1.3v CPU PLL (1.28750 gave me a BSOD 124 during idle) and no problems so far. Left the PC on 24/7 during that time.
> 
> This has allowed me to drop CPU VCORE from 1.32v to 1.31v at 4.5Ghz and has been folding stable for 24 hours now.
> 
> Been busy building rigs for friends =/


I'm still thankful for the similar suggestion you made for my Lightning. Broke that pesky 1460mhz-barrier because of it







But yeah that seems like quite a low PLL, I'm going to keep trying to lower mine further (PLL is currently at 1.5v for my 4.1Ghz HT-enabled @ 1.223v profile). But it just makes me wonder, has _raising_ it ever helped anyone? I mean, your 4.5Ghz overclock is a pretty decent one, and you still have the PLL a whole 28% below stock. Has raising only the PLL ever helped stabilize an overclock? If so, it was changed from what to what?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm still thankful for the similar suggestion you made for my Lightning. Broke that pesky 1460mhz-barrier because of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah that seems like quite a low PLL, I'm going to keep trying to lower mine further (PLL is currently at 1.5v for my 4.1Ghz HT-enabled @ 1.223v profile). But it just makes me wonder, has _raising_ it ever helped anyone? I mean, your 4.5Ghz overclock is a pretty decent one, and you still have the PLL a whole 28% below stock. Has raising only the PLL ever helped stabilize an overclock? If so, it was changed from what to what?


At 4.8ghz and up, do you think you can run low PLL?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm still thankful for the similar suggestion you made for my Lightning. Broke that pesky 1460mhz-barrier because of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah that seems like quite a low PLL, I'm going to keep trying to lower mine further (PLL is currently at 1.5v for my 4.1Ghz HT-enabled @ 1.223v profile). But it just makes me wonder, has _raising_ it ever helped anyone? I mean, your 4.5Ghz overclock is a pretty decent one, and you still have the PLL a whole 28% below stock. Has raising only the PLL ever helped stabilize an overclock? If so, it was changed from what to what?
> 
> 
> 
> At 4.8ghz and up, do you think you can run low PLL?
Click to expand...

Haven't tried yet, but I'm assuming not. I mean, it seems like if it can be at 1.3v for 4.5Ghz, then 1.8v would be more than enough for 5Ghz. And lowering it a lot gave me stability, yet temps were the same. So, I guess I was just thrown off by that. It just seemed wierd that lowering it so much increased stability instead of decreasing it is all.

I guess what I mean is, if the increased stability didn't come from lower temps, in what way did lowering it so much help (allow for higher OC)?


----------



## UNOE

Update : So I restored my OS to a point before I installed the RSTe software. I had a backup with Macrium Reflect software that had 3.1.0.1068 driver manually installed. This seems to not give me any Bsod's I'm currently also back on 2105. When I first flash back to 2105 I still had Bsod and didn't fix my problem until I downgrade to the OS with 3.1.0.1068 driver. So it might be okay with or without 2105 or 2105b I don't know for sure. Point is it is good now and I don't want to touch it. And hopefully I haven't spoke to soon but I'm already at 74 hours and 20 minutes with no bsod before it ranged from 2 hours to 38 hours. So I'm hoping its safe to say they are gone now.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Haven't tried yet, but I'm assuming not. I mean, it seems like if it can be at 1.3v for 4.5Ghz, then 1.8v would be more than enough for 5Ghz. And lowering it a lot gave me stability, yet temps were the same. So, I guess I was just thrown off by that. It just seemed wierd that lowering it so much increased stability instead of decreasing it is all.
> I guess what I mean is, if the increased stability didn't come from lower temps, in what way did lowering it so much help (allow for higher OC)?


PLL is a strange one. It's sort of a voltage converter from what I gathered. At typical clocks, you actually don't need PLL and less will be better. But as you overclock high and raise bclk, you will need more PLL voltage.


----------



## ugotd8

From what I can understand it's more of a clipping voltage, there for other components of the processor to take what's needed. Remember when SB was released and there was this new "CPU PLL Internal Voltage" ? This is the same thing (AFAIK) and on SB-E (just like SB) it has no effect on lower clocks (prolly up to around 4.5 4.6).

Reference Sin's guide:

_*CPU PLL Voltage Override (Overvoltage): What the Heck does it do?*
So I asked that question to an Intel Overclocking Engineer his explanation was roughly: We went through the BIOS settings trying to find setting that if changed could help overclock our CPUs further. We came across this setting. Think of the CPU PLL voltage as a voltage that is provided to the CPU, but then "clipped" down to an approximate voltage. No matter what that input is whether 1.3v or 1.9v it is clipped (hypothetically let's say 800mv after clipping (he didn't say how much)) that way other devices can use the PLL voltage and clip to what they need. The CPU PLL Overvoltage allows for less clipping of that voltage. It can also reduce the lifespan of the CPU, but nothing noticeable.
So those of you who think that increasing your PLL voltage will help with that setting, it really doesn't. But with SBe I have found that increased CPU PLL can help stabilize higher frequency overclocks. That wasn't the case with SB._


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> PLL is a strange one. It's sort of a voltage converter from what I gathered. At typical clocks, you actually don't need PLL and less will be better. But as you overclock high and raise bclk, you will need more PLL voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> From what I can understand it's more of a clipping voltage, there for other components of the processor to take what's needed. Remember when SB was released and there was this new "CPU PLL Internal Voltage" ? This is the same thing (AFAIK) and on SB-E (just like SB) it has no effect on lower clocks (prolly up to around 4.5 4.6).
> 
> Reference Sin's guide:
> 
> _*CPU PLL Voltage Override (Overvoltage): What the Heck does it do?*
> So I asked that question to an Intel Overclocking Engineer his explanation was roughly: We went through the BIOS settings trying to find setting that if changed could help overclock our CPUs further. We came across this setting. Think of the CPU PLL voltage as a voltage that is provided to the CPU, but then "clipped" down to an approximate voltage. No matter what that input is whether 1.3v or 1.9v it is clipped (hypothetically let's say 800mv after clipping (he didn't say how much)) that way other devices can use the PLL voltage and clip to what they need. The CPU PLL Overvoltage allows for less clipping of that voltage. It can also reduce the lifespan of the CPU, but nothing noticeable.
> So those of you who think that increasing your PLL voltage will help with that setting, it really doesn't. But with SBe I have found that increased CPU PLL can help stabilize higher frequency overclocks. That wasn't the case with SB._


Thanks







+rep to each


----------



## Scorpion667

Unfortunately I am limited by temps produced in CS:GO so I can't test low CPU PLL at overclocks higher than 4.6.

I used to run 4.8 24/7 without any issues, temps topped out at 65c when gaming, until I got CS:GO and that goes up to 72c.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Unfortunately I am limited by temps produced in CS:GO so I can't test low CPU PLL at overclocks higher than 4.6.
> 
> I used to run 4.8 24/7 without any issues, temps topped out at 65c when gaming.
> 
> But since I play CS:GO, that game gets my CPU to 71c tops which is a little outside my comfort zone for normal usage temps.


Yeah I think my limit is going to be 4.6Ghz as well. I'm testing temps with folding, to give me the highest temps I could ever expect, but probably not see, during gaming. And I must not have the greatest chip because it needs 1.384-1.392v to be stable, which I think is a little on the high-side. But with 23C room-temp, 20 minutes of folding at 100% load gives me an average max core temp of 64.5C, package temp is 54C. So, I could probably go a little higher based on temps, but I don't want to be running +1.4v often.


----------



## driftingforlife

My chip is the same. 1.38-1.39v for 4.6ghz but it needs 1.48v for 4.8ghz


----------



## Scorpion667

I must say, whenever I have guests over they always drool all over my R4E... it really is a beautiful piece of equipment.

In fact the first time I KNEW I wanted x79 setup was when I walked into a computer store and saw an R4E on display in a glass case... I just stopped and stared for 10 minutes literally.

Now, if only my case was as gangsta as the one ugotd8 has... I'd be ballin'.

And KaRLiToS I don't know what made you want to try the black and red tubing with the black and chrome fittings but that actually turned out top notch, a definite 10/10 on the looks department from me.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> My chip is the same. 1.38-1.39v for 4.6ghz but it needs 1.48v for 4.8ghz


The chip I have does 5ghz at 1.48v but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. One core runs 10c hotter and two run very cool, too cool. I'm guessing the solder job wasn't too great. It clocks pretty well though, 4.7 at 1.368v so I'm torn.


----------



## driftingforlife

Keep it. All intel's have a up to 10c core difference.


----------



## dph314

That is a pretty good chip, I would definitely keep it. I'd trade it for my 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v any day.

I don't have much of a range on my chip at all though. I usually see a difference of only 3 degrees between the lowest and highest max core temps.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The chip I have does 5ghz at 1.48v but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. One core runs 10c hotter and two run very cool, too cool. I'm guessing the solder job wasn't too great. It clocks pretty well though, 4.7 at 1.368v so I'm torn.


Dude your chip is identical to mine

4.7 @ 1.368v
4.8 @ 1.392v

mine also has a massive temp difference between core 3 and 6 (16c)
They might be from the same batch#? Can you post your batch and I'll check mine when I get home?


----------



## UNOE

I just started playing with lowering PLL its quite strange. I'm at 1.46v PLL for 4.6Ghz with vcore offset +0.015.

What is a common PLL being used for 4.7ghz by you guys ?


----------



## driftingforlife

Hang on, TSM has a 3820.

Here are my temps.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Dude your chip is identical to mine
> 4.7 @ 1.368v
> 4.8 @ 1.392v
> mine also has a massive temp difference between core 3 and 6 (16c)
> They might be from the same batch#? Can you post your batch and I'll check mine when I get home?


Batch 3203C291

Core temps at 4.5ghz

0 - 55
1 - 58
2 - 51
3 - 51
4 - 54
5 - 56

The annoying thing is that core 1 idles over 40c lol while the others are at 33c. At 5ghz the gap from core 2-3 to core 1 is over 10c.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Presumably the temps are also highly affected but the heat sink/Block used with certain areas of the CPU having better contact my core 3 always seems to be around 10c lower but after OC to 4.8ghz my temps when idling just jump around everywhere 22 - 40c they generally sit below 30deg but ever 2 secs one temp just jumps up 10c weird, under heavy load however the sit steady in the high 50's.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Batch 3203C291
> Core temps at 4.5ghz
> 0 - 55
> 1 - 58
> 2 - 51
> 3 - 51
> 4 - 54
> 5 - 56
> The annoying thing is that core 1 idles over 40c lol while the others are at 33c. At 5ghz the gap from core 2-3 to core 1 is over 10c.


Batch 3202B595
Core temps at 4.5 (prime95)
0 - 69
1 - 68
2 - 62
3 - 66
4 - 68
5 - 74

Yeah my core 4 usually idles at 38c which is 5-6c higher than the others.
I tested 4 different thermal pastes, different coolers, and those results are actually with a perfect application of Indigo Extreme =/
Mine is made in Costa Rica, maybe they were high when they were soldering the IHS on or something =P


----------



## UNOE

Are you sure it was perfect application. I had different cores with high tempatures each time I used Indigo Extreme.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Batch 3202B595
> Core temps at 4.5 (prime95)
> 0 - 69
> 1 - 68
> 2 - 62
> 3 - 66
> 4 - 68
> 5 - 74
> Yeah my core 4 usually idles at 38c which is 5-6c higher than the others.
> I tested 4 different thermal pastes, different coolers, and those results are actually with a perfect application of Indigo Extreme =/
> Mine is made in Costa Rica, maybe they were high when they were soldering the IHS on or something =P


It's the sensors. They are not NASA accurate.  I've yet to see one person have even temps across the board on SB-E C2. I just throw out the high and the low and calculate the average.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> It's the sensors. They are not NASA accurate.  I've yet to see one person have even temps across the board on SB-E C2. I just throw out the high and the low and calculate the average.


Yeah but personally I have had 3 different cores to be the highest temp with three different applications. I have had 10c plus three different times. First time it was core 4 was the highest and core 1 was the lowest then core 5 the highest on second application, then third application core 6 is the highest with core 1 being the second highest and core 4 is the second lowest. Even though on first application core 4 was the highest. I don't see any consistency personally. I believe most of you probably have chips that have one core always higher on every mount but I really don't think I do I think the Raystorm is pretty much faulty and hard to mount. I'm not trying to say the sensors are accurate though, I'm just trying to say mounts matter. And you should always try to remount if you can. I think these 6 core chips are far more variable than any chip I have ever seen with different mounts but I do think much of the problems I'm seeing is with the raystorm it self.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Are you sure it was perfect application. I had different cores with high tempatures each time I used Indigo Extreme.


Yeah, the temp difference between cores was consistent with every other TIM application I've done on it. It was even slightly worse with regular TIM


----------



## XiCynx

Well, here we go again. I had everything working great on my PC, so I decided to plug in another sata hard drive for storage. I have my SSD plugged into my SATA6G_1 port(which is the intel) and I plugged my HDD into the SATA3G_3 port(1 and 2 are covered by the gfx). The HDD is showing up fine, the SSD disappeared from the bios. When I unplugged the HDD, the SSD did not show back up, when I plugged the SSD into the SATA3G_3 port, the SSD shows up. So I plugged it back into the Intel SATA6G_! slot and still nothing. But it was showing up before I plugged in the storage HDD. Any idea as to why my SSD won't show up in the 6G port but it does the 3G?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Well, here we go again. I had everything working great on my PC, so I decided to plug in another sata hard drive for storage. I have my SSD plugged into my SATA6G_1 port(which is the intel) and I plugged my HDD into the SATA3G_3 port(1 and 2 are covered by the gfx). The HDD is showing up fine, the SSD disappeared from the bios. When I unplugged the HDD, the SSD did not show back up, when I plugged the SSD into the SATA3G_3 port, the SSD shows up. So I plugged it back into the Intel SATA6G_! slot and still nothing. But it was showing up before I plugged in the storage HDD. Any idea as to why my SSD won't show up in the 6G port but it does the 3G?


6G drivers not working? Maybe reload/reinstall the drivers?


----------



## XiCynx

There are no drivers? They are the Intel ports it is plugged into, I wish it were that easy. Lol


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> There are no drivers? They are the Intel ports it is plugged into, I wish it were that easy. Lol


well for my P9X79 Pro I had to.....otherewise my SSD wouldn't be detected. Well that was when I was installing windows.
I've had no problems in windows so far


----------



## kizwan

It is not even detected in BIOS, so it's not drivers problem.

@XiCynx, try this; connect SSD to SATA6G_1 port, boot into BIOS, if it's not detected press CTRL + ALT + DEL, your computer will reboot & enter BIOS again. Report back whether SSD is detected or not. BTW, does this problem happen only with that SSD? Does other mechanical drive (SATA 3) detect without any problem when connected to Intel SATA6G ports?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> It's the sensors. They are not NASA accurate.  I've yet to see one person have even temps across the board on SB-E C2. I just throw out the high and the low and calculate the average.


The IHS isn't flat dude. Mine had a nice concave and the edges are rolled more than my 3820. I get great contact with 3820 as opposed to this hexacore.

I'm packing it up to return to MC though I'm half thinking about just going with the 3820 as there was zero gain essentially on my game benches lol.

**Just got back from MC, dropped in the new chip, med bead of MX2. Voila, max difference between hottest and coolest core is 6c. Yay. Interestingly this chip must have a lower VID because I had to give it .05v more to get it to the same voltage to run 4.5ghz at 1.304v - 1.312v. I only primed for 5 mins so far. Mission success.


----------



## UNOE

What did you tell them on return.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What did you tell them on return.


Nothing special, I wanted to exchange it cuz one core ran too hot. Dude said to grab another off the floor. Dead simple.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It is not even detected in BIOS, so it's not drivers problem.
> 
> @XiCynx, try this; connect SSD to SATA6G_1 port, boot into BIOS, if it's not detected press CTRL + ALT + DEL, your computer will reboot & enter BIOS again. Report back whether SSD is detected or not. BTW, does this problem happen only with that SSD? Does other mechanical drive (SATA 3) detect without any problem when connected to Intel SATA6G ports?


It seems that I was able to fix it by pulling the motherboard battery. That was the only thing I was able to do. Restting the CMOS did not do anything. ctrl+alt+del did nothing as well. I did take the extra storage HDD out though, as I would rather just have my main system online. But I feel like this can be a big issue in the future when I put an additional 6 HDD's in there. So I know that this is not as issue with the SSD since pulling the battery did get it to show back up. I was able to put my overclock back on after pulling the battery and the SSD is still there. Does something change with the way the motherboard detect items in the SATA ports when you plug a new HDD in? I've never had something like this happen to me before. Almost makes me wish I could go back and get a different board now.


----------



## ballaz358

Had the same problem with my RIVF. just have to keep trying. Of the 8 total sata ports available (four 6gb + four 3gb) i could only populate four for some reason (one Intel 6gb + one asmedia 6gb + and two Intel 3gb). i don't know why that is. Everything else on the board is perfect so i am hoping the next BIOS update fixes that. Don't want to RMA and encounter a horror story.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> It seems that I was able to fix it by pulling the motherboard battery. That was the only thing I was able to do. Restting the CMOS did not do anything. ctrl+alt+del did nothing as well. I did take the extra storage HDD out though, as I would rather just have my main system online. But I feel like this can be a big issue in the future when I put an additional 6 HDD's in there. So I know that this is not as issue with the SSD since pulling the battery did get it to show back up. I was able to put my overclock back on after pulling the battery and the SSD is still there. Does something change with the way the motherboard detect items in the SATA ports when you plug a new HDD in? I've never had something like this happen to me before. Almost makes me wish I could go back and get a different board now.


It should be just plug-n-play; plugged it & you will see it listed in BIOS. Do you have any other SATA 3 drive (SSD or mechanical) you can connect to SATA6G ports to see whether you get the same problem? This is either the motherboard or that SSD is failing but looks like motherboard (specifically the SATA6G ports) is failing. Test with another SATA 3 drives to know for sure.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Nothing special, I wanted to exchange it cuz one core ran too hot. Dude said to grab another off the floor. Dead simple.


Surprised, because most people just flat out lie. I give you props. I assume we go to the same one. I have had to exchange things literally 50 times for DOA or bad/missing parts. I feel like one day they will say I used up all my exchange privileges, "You Go Now !"


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Surprised, because most people just flat out lie. I give you props. I assume we go to the same one. I have had to exchange things literally 50 times for DOA or bad/missing parts. I feel like one day they will say I used up all my exchange privileges, "You Go Now !"


I might have to re-try it again as this chip is a horrid clocker. At 5ghz temps spike past 82c. This is what I was afraid of when exchanging because aside from the wacky core differential that last chip was a great clocker. At 5ghz temps were in the low 70s and it did it on such low volts.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It should be just plug-n-play; plugged it & you will see it listed in BIOS. Do you have any other SATA 3 drive (SSD or mechanical) you can connect to SATA6G ports to see whether you get the same problem? This is either the motherboard or that SSD is failing but looks like motherboard (specifically the SATA6G ports) is failing. Test with another SATA 3 drives to know for sure.


I will try that. Also, I have a similar thread going over at the RoG Forums as well... it's their board. Lol. Here is what one of the Moderators said in response to what I told you above.
Quote:


> Actually nothing to do with the board, it is the CPU that manges the Intel SATA ports these days my friend.
> 
> When you do a clear CMOS you are meant to remove the battery by the way. By doing so you ensure that the entire cache of BIOS code is flushed.
> 
> If you are unhappy with your board, and you have a repeat of the odd behaviour then please do RMA the board. I would ensure that your SSD has been updated to the latest firmware if you have not done so yet.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Systemlord

Question about Ram, will Samsung's Ultra Low Voltage (1.35v) Ram improve your overclock do to the lower voltage of 1.35v versus 1.5v? Also does having 8 sticks of Ram effect your OC when compared with only four sticks of Ram? I figured this would make it easier on the memory controller enabling your OC slightly.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> I will try that. Also, I have a similar thread going over at the RoG Forums as well... it's their board. Lol. Here is what one of the Moderators said in response to what I told you above.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually nothing to do with the board, it is the CPU that manges the Intel SATA ports these days my friend.
> 
> When you do a clear CMOS you are meant to remove the battery by the way. By doing so you ensure that the entire cache of BIOS code is flushed.
> 
> If you are unhappy with your board, and you have a repeat of the odd behaviour then please do RMA the board. I would ensure that your SSD has been updated to the latest firmware if you have not done so yet.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

The Intel SATA6G controller is integrated in the Intel X79/C600 chipset. So, if anything wrong with the SATA6G ports, I'd blame the motherboard. If "misconfiguration" in NVRAM (apparently cleared after removing the coin battery) causing the SSD intermittently missing when another drive(s) connected (to any port), this show something is wrong with the motherboard/BIOS. Anyway, let's try another SATA 3 drives to rule this out.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Question about Ram, will Samsung's Ultra Low Voltage (1.35v) Ram improve your overclock do to the lower voltage of 1.35v versus 1.5v? Also does having 8 sticks of Ram effect your OC when compared with only four sticks of Ram? I figured this would make it easier on the memory controller enabling your OC slightly.


Hey there, I have the samsung ram you are talking about in my board right now. I am able to hit 4.5GHz on 1.4v on the vcore with my RAM at [email protected] I am not sure if it helps anything or not, but one thing is for sure. This ram can overclock by itself without any issues. So I would get them, if they can help with the overclock then it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## ugotd8

Just an FYI, it looks like AIDA64 2.6.0.2100 and the ASUS X79 boards are playing nicely now (that OPT2 is my water temp)...











Other new stuff, Subzero sense 1 and 2, PCH, OPT temps, PCH fan, CPU VTT# 2. Really useful if you don't like installing AI suite.


----------



## dph314

So, the BSOD x101 basically means more Vcore right? I keep getting that, along with the "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor..." error on a previously-stable saved profile. The odd thing is I get that BSOD after a minute of folding, yet folding is one of the ways I tested stability in the first place. Folded for the better part of 2 days on this profile when testing it. Now I get that error after 1 minute of folding, even after bumping Vcore 3 increments above what was stable before


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, the BSOD x101 basically means more Vcore right? I keep getting that, along with the "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor..." error on a previously-stable saved profile. The odd thing is I get that BSOD after a minute of folding, yet folding is one of the ways I tested stability in the first place. Folded for the better part of 2 days on this profile when testing it. Now I get that error after 1 minute of folding, even after bumping Vcore 3 increments above what was stable before


Not always if you tried three bumps already I would back it back down and try another voltage like VTT. Or lowering the Ram timings to see if that has anything to do with it. If you changed anything since your last stabity testing like added another video card or hard drive or changed the bios you will have to retest. Some times when your adding components you might need more PCH core for more video cards. Or the voltages just might be slightly different for a new bios. But with trying three bumps already then I would say its no likely the vcore that's the problem something else is. But I should add this with this board I haven't needed much PCH core. I think it's because of the 6 pin that I have plugged in really lessons the need.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, the BSOD x101 basically means more Vcore right? I keep getting that, along with the "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor..." error on a previously-stable saved profile. The odd thing is I get that BSOD after a minute of folding, yet folding is one of the ways I tested stability in the first place. Folded for the better part of 2 days on this profile when testing it. Now I get that error after 1 minute of folding, even after bumping Vcore 3 increments above what was stable before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always if you tried three bumps already I would back it back down and try another voltage like VTT. Or lowering the Ram timings to see if that has anything to do with it. If you changed anything since your last stabity testing like added another video card or hard drive or changed the bios you will have to retest. Some times when your adding components you might need more PCH core for more video cards. Or the voltages just might be slightly different for a new bios. But with trying three bumps already then I would say its no likely the vcore that's the problem something else is. But I should add this with this board I haven't needed much PCH core. I think it's because of the 6 pin that I have plugged in really lessons the need.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Yeah I'll try a few things. I haven't had any hardware or software changes since saving the profile, so, back to testing voltages again


----------



## tsm106

So I have this chip that runs incredibly hot but it clocks like madness, 5ghz with only 1.44v. It's a trip, temps are into the 80s. I keep dropping the volts and it takes it. Will try lowering it some more.

What the hell? It goes from 1.416 to 1.424v now? This doesn't make sense? Bah, too tired now.



Ok, [email protected] and so far [email protected] Have too leave for now will try more later. This chip runs so darn hot though which makes the voltage duo perplexing.


----------



## Katcilla

Hey guys, I'd like to join the club!

I just put together my new hardware: i7 3820 , RIVE and a new 1TB hard drive. I'm currently copying some files over from the hard drive(it's second hand and the guy wants some files) so I'm on a laptop at the moment.

Anyway when I first booted up I noticed that the onboard PCH fan seems to either be stuck or not running. I've checked the settings in the BIOS and it doesn't want to spin in any PCH fan configuration. When it's in Temperature Controlled mode it twitches every now and then as if it's trying to run. I can't tell if that means that the temperature is too low for it to properly kick up so I'm not sure if it's actually stuck or what.

Oh and I should mention that it's running at only ~22°C so it shouldn't really be running anyway if it's in Temperature Controlled mode. But it won't work in *any* mode, so I'm confused.

Anyone know what's going on here?

Anyway I haven't updated my sig yet but I will, and I'll post pictures and Validations later on so I can be an official member.

Thanks guys!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Hey guys, I'd like to join the club!
> I just put together my new hardware: i7 3820 , RIVE and a new 1TB hard drive. I'm currently copying some files over from the hard drive(it's second hand and the guy wants some files) so I'm on a laptop at the moment.
> Anyway when I first booted up I noticed that the onboard PCH fan seems to either be stuck or not running. I've checked the settings in the BIOS and it doesn't want to spin in any PCH fan configuration. When it's in Temperature Controlled mode it twitches every now and then as if it's trying to run. I can't tell if that means that the temperature is too low for it to properly kick up so I'm not sure if it's actually stuck or what.
> Oh and I should mention that it's running at only ~22°C so it shouldn't really be running anyway if it's in Temperature Controlled mode. But it won't work in *any* mode, so I'm confused.
> Anyone know what's going on here?
> Anyway I haven't updated my sig yet but I will, and I'll post pictures and Validations later on so I can be an official member.
> Thanks guys!


Welcome.







Sounds like a good setup you have.

Maybe test another fan out or that fan in another plug.

It's self sign up in the first post with a valid CPU-Z validation


----------



## Katcilla

Good to know, and thanks!

But the fan I'm talking about is the onboard chipset fan, the one labelled in BIOS as the PCH fan. So unless I'm looking in the wrong part of the BIOS there is no real way to test different fans or ports.


----------



## Katcilla

Got it going!

Turns out it was stuck or something. I gave it a gentle spin by hand, backward for a while, it felt a bit stiff but it loosened after a bit. Afterwards I spun it forward and it kicked up on its own.









I guess I'm off to do some file management, and then a reinstall of Windows. After that I'll take some quick snaps and Validate, and such.

Thanks for your help, even if it wasn't technically needed!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Got it going!
> Turns out it was stuck or something. I gave it a gentle spin by hand, backward for a while, it felt a bit stiff but it loosened after a bit. Afterwards I spun it forward and it kicked up on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm off to do some file management, and then a reinstall of Windows. After that I'll take some quick snaps and Validate, and such.
> Thanks for your help, even if it wasn't technically needed!


You're welcome.







Good to hear.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> So I have this chip that runs incredibly hot but it clocks like madness, 5ghz with only 1.44v. It's a trip, temps are into the 80s. I keep dropping the volts and it takes it. Will try lowering it some more.
> What the hell? It goes from 1.416 to 1.424v now? This doesn't make sense? Bah, too tired now.
> 
> Ok, [email protected] and so far [email protected] Have too leave for now will try more later. This chip runs so darn hot though which makes the voltage duo perplexing.


I had a 2700K like this before it degraded in a matter of 3 days or less from just benching it just wasn't broken in yet. You might not want to get your hopes up. But if it turns out. A week from now its still stable at 5.1ghz then pretty nice.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I had a 2700K like this before it degraded in a matter of 3 days or less from just benching it just wasn't broken in yet. You might not want to get your hopes up. But if it turns out. A week from now its still stable at 5.1ghz then pretty nice.


Did your 2700k run silly hot? This one runs crazy hot with normal voltages and well even at idle lol. I was going to return it cuz well the heat is insane but my dt direct just got here so i thought I'd give it a go. The theory was that since its direct mount it would alleviate the contact problem with the hot cores but the didn't happen. That's when tried lowering voltages and here I am. I'm not sure how much it's going to degrade considering it takes so little voltage.


----------



## UNOE

Well Sin0822 said that degrading happens from heat or voltage it can be one or the other. With my case I believed the chip wasn't really broken in I don't know if they didn't test that chip long or what happen but it sunk down rather quickly to be a 4.8ghz chip it ran like a champ at 5.1ghz for a few days it also could do 2133 at first then it could only take 1866 after those days. But I don't think you can really know till you use it for awhile. It can be possible that it's a golden chip with bad sodering job, which would be sad. So many variables though and with 6 cores it's even more variable. You can have one core that can't handle 5.0ghz or has heat issues. You have 2/6 less chances to get a great chip I believe. So your efforts to find a great chip might take longer.


----------



## tsm106

Not sure I'm buying the degradation part here. It's running prime blend 30mins now at [email protected] But the kicker here are the other voltages, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] I've never come across such a weird chip. Even at 1.336v, temps on the bad cores will spike to 74c lol, does not compute.


----------



## ugotd8

Out of curiosity, why is CPU PLL at 1.4 ? Is that now the magic sauce ? Also, when priming at 4.8, how many watts is the CPU Package pulling ? (AIDA64 is good for measuring that).

Sounds like you have a good chip, mine is very similar to yours. Runs hot but requires less voltage. Primed it recently with 4.8 and 2133 with 1.344/1.12/1.1 core average was 66C.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why is CPU PLL at 1.4 ? Is that now the magic sauce ? Also, when priming at 4.8, how many watts is the CPU Package pulling ? (AIDA64 is good for measuring that).
> Sounds like you have a good chip, mine is very similar to yours. Runs hot but requires less voltage. Primed it recently with 4.8 and 2133 with 1.344/1.12/1.1 core average was 66C.


I'll check the power draw later cuz I'm testing [email protected] atm. However with core temp it's reading 194-205w at this frequency.


----------



## upload420

hey a i am a proud new owner of the RIVE and was wondering what the best bios version is. I am on the old 1305 at the moment. I have a fairly good overclock. Manual v.core 1.3 volts llc one under max 4.7ghz primed it for 2 hours never bsod on me since. My temps hit 63 .c but average 58-59 when primed. Usually max out at 49 .c when gaming hard for hours on end. I believe that my old bios is holding me back on my memory clock. It booted at 1866mhz once and only 1600mhz since. I am also curious about setting up a offset down the road at some point. I don't know how it works or the benefits but it seems like thats the route everyone else takes so i am game once i get more familiar with the cpu.


----------



## ugotd8

Check out post #1200 of this very thread for general settings for high OC with offset mode. I think that was on BIOS 1404. After 1404 to get to 2003/2105 is not the easiest route. Memory OC on the X79 is a hot topic and you will find more opinions on it than actual stable overclocks.









4.7 stable at 1.3 is pretty darn good IMHO.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why is CPU PLL at 1.4 ? Is that now the magic sauce ?


Forgot this one. I just ran 1.4 pll because I was trying to drop the temps. I haven't tried running lower pll because its takes darn long to test all the permutations. I run 1.5v pll at 5ghz just to be more on the safe side. I suppose I can try again at a lower pll at another time.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have a wierd issue to report. Yesterday I loaded my 5.1GHz benching profile to do some 3dmark11 runs. After I was done, I loaded my 24/7 4.7GHZ profile then saved out of the bios.

My computer didn't boot after this, just sat at a 01 debug code. After I couldn't get the computer to boot, I tried the bios 2, still same thing. Cleared the cmos and took out the cmos battery too, no luck. Also tried 1 stick of ram, still nothing.

I don't know why, maybe read it somewhere, I put the mobo into LN2 mode via pin on the board. Then I finally booted up into the bios. Did my 4.7GHz settings and saved and exited. Still 01 debug though. So I cleared the cmos again under LN2 mode and booted up the computer with default settings. Computer booted up into windows.

So I restarted and got into the bios and redid my 4.7GHz OC, but changed my vcore to manual instead of the offset mode. Finally it saved and booted up into windows.

So after it was said and done, I put the computer back to non-LN2 mode and she booted up fine.

After a bit, I went back into the bios and set offset to see if it still did the 01 error. Ofcourse it did!

I redid the same LN2 process just to get into the bios to change from offset mode to manual vcore. Strange issue I tell yeah.

When or if I get my waterblock for my gtx690, I'll remove the mobo from the case and clear the cmos and remove the battery to get the full clear of the cmos out of the system.

I think that should fix the problem.


----------



## dph314

I have a wierd issue as well, unfortunately. Update on my profile that went unstable after days of testing-

4.6Ghz @ 1.38-1.39v was stable after a couple days of folding on and off, among other things. After it crashed the other day, I raised all the voltages a bit and then started lowering them one by one...again. So, starting with Vcore, I was actually stable at .005v lower than before, so I was thinking it must be one of the other voltages that was causing the crash. I started lowering the others and got all of them basically to where they were the first time I saved the profile. Testing with hours of folding, gaming, and Prime, I saved the profile again. Today I load it and it crashes right after Windows loads and I get to the desktop, before I can even put a load on it







Then I bump Vcore and it crashes while idling again. So I switch from Offset to Manual voltage and set it to 1.38v load voltage, and turn EIST and C1E off- it doesn't crash while idling but does after a minute of folding again. I restart, bump Vcore _another_ increment to 1.4v (which I never needed for 4.6Ghz before), bump all the other voltages to stock or a little higher, and drop the RAM speed to 1600mhz while leaving the voltage at what I had it at for 1866mhz just to be extra sure. After all that...STILL crash. But I loaded up the profile I have for 4.1Ghz just to see if somehow some huge degredation somehow happened the past *2 days*, but that overclock is still stable.

So, no clue what's going on with hitting 4.6Ghz all of the sudden. I upped/enabled/disabled every voltage or setting I could find that would help. I already have vcore higher than was originally needed, so that's why I'm thinking it's something else. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Also, only recent change I can think of is updating the graphics drivers, to 306.02. Nothing else changed hardware/software-wise.


----------



## UNOE

In the past I have seen chips that do better with odd or even multipliers. You might want to try 4.7 or 4.5 just incase since you can't stabilize 4.6ghz. This was more true in the past though with smaller muiltipliers. But it is worth a shot because you might be able to easily do 4.7 even though you can't do 4.6.


----------



## un1b4ll

Well, I've received my 2nd in a row DOA Rampage IV Gene. I've had the run around from Newegg trying to charge me for damage that I didn't do, then sending me back the defective motherboard after they agreed to RMA it... So far I'm over a month past when I should have had this computer built, I've had to pay return shipping on a part that they weren't supposed to send back to me, my Newegg RMA still isn't finished, AND.... I just ordered another one only to find that it also was defective. The second one is completely unresponsive to powering on. The motherboard lights up as it does when it's connected to power, but the power button on the case as well as the one on the motherboard are both completely unresponsive. RCTweakIt says that it's in sleep mode, and of course there's no POST code because it's not even getting to the point that it attempts to power on.

I'll get this thing built. Some day.

Edit: To be fair, first was Newegg Open box, second was Amazon Warehouse. I guess they just don't test them?


----------



## driftingforlife

DPH, do a BIOS re-flash. I have had it before when switching between profiles it gets unstable.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Check out post #1200 of this very thread for general settings for high OC with offset mode. I think that was on BIOS 1404. After 1404 to get to 2003/2105 is not the easiest route. Memory OC on the X79 is a hot topic and you will find more opinions on it than actual stable overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 stable at 1.3 is pretty darn good IMHO.


It is a pretty darn good oc at 1.3 volts. You have to take into consideration that with llc set to ultra it will jump to 1.31-2 but thats still good for 4.7ghz. After buying 3 cpus in 2 years i finally got a cherry. whats a popular bios version for this board. I don't like my version but there are so many i would like to have the best one for overclocking.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> DPH, do a BIOS re-flash. I have had it before when switching between profiles it gets unstable.


I'll try that, thanks.

So this happens somewhat frequently?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> It is a pretty darn good oc at 1.3 volts. You have to take into consideration that with llc set to ultra it will jump to 1.31-2 but thats still good for 4.7ghz. After buying 3 cpus in 2 years i finally got a cherry. whats a popular bios version for this board. I don't like my version but there are so many i would like to have the best one for overclocking.


What about at 5ghz? Does it require more volts or is the rise steady?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'll try that, thanks.
> So this happens somewhat frequently?


Not frequently but before when switching between my 24/7 4.6 and my benching 4.8. When I go back to the 4.6 it is unstable even with added voltage.


----------



## UNOE

I'm still surprised I haven't seen any bios profile settings uploaded yet. On the Gigabyte owners club I see several profiles uploaded.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'll try that, thanks.
> So this happens somewhat frequently?
> 
> 
> 
> Not frequently but before when switching between my 24/7 4.6 and my benching 4.8. When I go back to the 4.6 it is unstable even with added voltage.
Click to expand...

Thanks again for the info. Went back to all the same settings after the BIOS flash and I've now been folding for an hour at 4.6Ghz with only 1.368v on the core, as opposed to 1.38-1.39v before









I posted this in the SB-E owners thread, no one seems to feel like posting some info about it. Just something I've been wondering about but can't really find much info on as of yet-

I noticed a while ago that I can only set the CPU Power Phase Control to 'Optimized' when I have CPU Power Limit set at '120%' or below. 120% would be 156w. I plugged my 4.6Ghz @ 1.37-1.38v overclock into a formula I found for a rough power usage estimate and came up with 167w. Now, I haven't seen any throttling on my 4.6Ghz profile when I set the Power Phase to 'Optimized' and Power % to '120%' and test under a full load. So, is my CPU just not hitting 120% TDP and the formula is off and that's why I don't see any throttling? Would there be any benefit here to setting the Power Phase to 'Extreme' to raise the TDP %?

Just wanted to run 'Optimized' for as high of an OC as I can before having to switch to 'Extreme' just for less wear-and-tear on the board. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Does anyone know if ASUS will RMA the RIVE if it's been modified for a water cooling upgrade?

EVGA is currently inspecting my GTX590 for a possible power connection fault (blinking logo even with 1300 watt PSU), and I need to know if I will have problems with ASUS to have it looked at if the graphics card checks out okay. Despite switching the card to at least two different PCI slots, it still blinks upon powering up the PC. The HD television that I have recognizes the connection, and the RIVE goes through its usual start up codes, but I just don't get a visual to even get to the BIOS screen.

Anyone have any similar experiences with this?


----------



## driftingforlife

Just put the stock cooling on and you should be fine.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I noticed a while ago that I can only set the CPU Power Phase Control to 'Optimized' when I have CPU Power Limit set at '120%' or below. 120% would be 156w. I plugged my 4.6Ghz @ 1.37-1.38v overclock into a formula I found for a rough power usage estimate and came up with 167w. Now, I haven't seen any throttling on my 4.6Ghz profile when I set the Power Phase to 'Optimized' and Power % to '120%' and test under a full load. So, is my CPU just not hitting 120% TDP and the formula is off and that's why I don't see any throttling? Would there be any benefit here to setting the Power Phase to 'Extreme' to raise the TDP %?


You can set "CPU Power Limit" in BIOS? I can't find this option in RIVE UEFI screenshots. Are you referring to "CPU Current Capability"? As for TDP, CPU not necessarily throttling when total power consumption exceeds TDP. TDP is the maximum amount of power the cooling system need to dissipate. It's referring to heat not the maximum power consumption of the CPU. You can check using HWINFO32/64; the CPU Power Limit is set to ridiculously high. So, your CPU (or any SB-E processors) will not throttling when power consumption exceeds TDP. You'll only experience throttling if CPU or VRMs overheating. When CPU Power Phase set to "Extreme", all phase array will be enabled, whether at idle or full load. This can leads to higher power consumption & also higher operating temperature.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I noticed a while ago that I can only set the CPU Power Phase Control to 'Optimized' when I have CPU Power Limit set at '120%' or below. 120% would be 156w. I plugged my 4.6Ghz @ 1.37-1.38v overclock into a formula I found for a rough power usage estimate and came up with 167w. Now, I haven't seen any throttling on my 4.6Ghz profile when I set the Power Phase to 'Optimized' and Power % to '120%' and test under a full load. So, is my CPU just not hitting 120% TDP and the formula is off and that's why I don't see any throttling? Would there be any benefit here to setting the Power Phase to 'Extreme' to raise the TDP %?
> 
> 
> 
> You can set "CPU Power Limit" in BIOS? I can't find this option in RIVE UEFI screenshots. Are you referring to "CPU Current Capability"? As for TDP, CPU not necessarily throttling when total power consumption exceeds TDP. TDP is the maximum amount of power the cooling system need to dissipate. It's referring to heat not the maximum power consumption of the CPU. You can check using HWINFO32/64; the CPU Power Limit is set to ridiculously high. So, your CPU (or any SB-E processors) will not throttling when power consumption exceeds TDP. You'll only experience throttling if CPU or VRMs overheating. When CPU Power Phase set to "Extreme", all phase array will be enabled, whether at idle or full load. This can leads to higher power consumption & also higher operating temperature.
Click to expand...

Current Capability, that's it. Sorry, wrote that while I was at work. Nice info. Well then Current Capability % isn't affecting anything at 120% then I take it? I mean, that's high enough until you really start to get up there in clocks?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Current Capability, that's it. Sorry, wrote that while I was at work. Nice info. Well then Current Capability % isn't affecting anything at 120% then I take it? I mean, that's high enough until you really start to get up there in clocks?


CPU Current Capability to 120% or 130% is the recommended value for 4.5 - 4.8GHz OC. It is high enough to prevent over-current protection (OCP) from triggered when you overclock in that range. Even when stress testing, it should be high enough.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Current Capability, that's it. Sorry, wrote that while I was at work. Nice info. Well then Current Capability % isn't affecting anything at 120% then I take it? I mean, that's high enough until you really start to get up there in clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Current Capability to 120% or 130% is the recommended value for 4.5 - 4.8GHz OC. It is high enough to prevent over-current protection (OCP) from triggered when you overclock in that range. Even when stress testing, it should be high enough.
Click to expand...

Yeah I wanted to keep CPU Power Phase Control on Optimized for as high as possible. And 4.6Ghz is the highest gaming/extended-use profile I have, so keeping it at 120% at least up until 4.6Ghz was my goal if it didn't affect anything performance-wise.

Thanks again for the info







I guess I could just set it to 180% and do something like 30 runs of IBT, and then set it to 120% and compare results.


----------



## ugotd8

It is enough. 4.9GHz folding stable with LLC on auto, T.Probe & Optimized.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> It is enough. 4.9GHz folding stable with LLC on auto, T.Probe & Optimized.


Beautiful. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I wanted to keep CPU Power Phase Control on Optimized for as high as possible. And 4.6Ghz is the highest gaming/extended-use profile I have, so keeping it at 120% at least up until 4.6Ghz was my goal if it didn't affect anything performance-wise.
> 
> Thanks again for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could just set it to 180% and do something like 30 runs of IBT, and then set it to 120% and compare results.


You don't need to set it up to 180%, just stay at 120%. I don't think you can see any difference between 180% vs 120% with IBT though. 120% or 130% is more than enough for 4.6GHz OC.

General recommendation for CPU Power Phase Control is Optimized, unless you're going for 5GHz OC or above.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, I plan of buying another 16GB Ram kit for my RIVE, I want the best of the best, what do you suggest?

This kit will be only for testing purpose. I want to understand my CPU better.

I actually have this one. I don't mind going up to 2400Mhz, but I want to test my IMC because I think I have a weak IMC in my chip.

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMT16GX3M4X2133C9

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230

Thanks


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys, I plan of buying another 16GB Ram kit for my RIVE, I want the best of the best, what do you suggest?
> This kit will be only for testing purpose. I want to understand my CPU better.
> I actually have this one. I don't mind going up to 2400Mhz, but I want to test my IMC because I think I have a weak IMC in my chip.
> CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMT16GX3M4X2133C9
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230
> Thanks


Coincidentally I just got that exact kit this weekend. Haven't tried 2400 yet, but 2133 is rock solid @ 4.9 and fast as hell. Had to raise my VTT a bit and was able to run Rampage Tweak mode #2


----------



## tsm106

Psst, Samsung!

Here's my settings.

tsm106.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## MacG32

I just got my 64GBs of RAM in today.







Too bad it's going in another motherboard though.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Psst, Samsung!
> Here's my settings.
> 
> tsm106.zip 1k .zip file


wow someone accually shared a bios thanks bro. I will look at this. I would agtree on this as well Samsung ram is way to go.

On another note. I'm raging at the 7970 drivers. I realize nothing works with three cards correctly. Only BF3 and Heaven benchmark work correctly not even 3dmark11 works correctly with 3 GPU's. Every game has worse frame rates with the third card. I'm basicly going to just disable it, until AMD fixes it. I have tried 12.5, 6, 7, 8.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Psst, Samsung!
> Here's my settings.
> 
> tsm106.zip 1k .zip file


Looking at BIOS file.








Seeing you CPU (i7 3820).








More i7 3930k settings please.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> Looking at BIOS file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing you CPU (i7 3820).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More i7 3930k settings please.


He has a 3930k since last week. I suggest trying his profile but check your Vcore, he has a low voltage chip.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

KaRLiToS

If you think you have a weak IMC, then don't bother with a 2400MHz ram kit. The ram you have can get to 2400MHz with 1.65-1.7v.

I have the same kit. Version 4.13?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> Looking at BIOS file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing you CPU (i7 3820).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More i7 3930k settings please.


As mentioned those are 3930 profiles. However, it doesn't matter technically which cpu you apply the profiles to. You can still use all the 10,000 settings, and just change your multi and voltage to suit whichever chip you use. The digi and imc aspects are the same, quad and hexacore. Btw, profiles are setup for mcp35x pump. 5.1 is set to kick pump to 90% DC early for you benchers.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> As mentioned those are 3930 profiles. However, it doesn't matter technically which cpu you apply the profiles to. You can still use all the 10,000 settings, and just change your multi and voltage to suit whichever chip you use. The digi and imc aspects are the same, quad and hexacore. Btw, profiles are setup for mcp35x pump. 5.1 is set to kick pump to 90% DC early for you benchers.


Some of these settings helped me I wasn't using a few of the things that you had set but now I am. One question about the PCH Overheat protection is set to 70c. Why ?
I had all mine at 90c there before. I guess one more thing is your using offset voltage but the C-States are set to auto. So the voltage and the processor doesn't drop when idle. So why are you using offset voltage instead of manual ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Some of these settings helped me I wasn't using a few of the things that you had set but now I am. One question about the PCH Overheat protection is set to 70c. Why ?
> I had all mine at 90c there before. I guess one more thing is your using offset voltage but the C-States are set to auto. So the voltage and the processor doesn't drop when idle. So why are you using offset voltage instead of manual ?


Eh? My voltage and clocks drop at idle fine. Pch is set to that because because I want to know when/if it gets hot ever because I'm running fables on it.

Btw, there's a few more settings for ppl who like to push blck that I didn't change because I haven't needed to do bclk overclocking yet.


----------



## UNOE

Using the your profile on 'auto' for me disabed c-states for some reason all the clocks where fixed. Not sure why. Overall it was quite helpful, thanks for sharing. My CPU is no where near as good as yours though. I must have one of the worse CPU's here.

I'm stuck at 0.05 + vcore at 4.6ghz anything over this gives me heat issues.

What is Fables ?


----------



## mybadomen

Wow i haven't posted in a bit , but always just reading what you guys write.Absolutely amazing and helpful you guys are !

Just thought i would Thank you all for the free knowledge as my RIVE and RIFE are both sitting in half together mods so i haven't got to play with them much at all yet.But when i finally do i will have tons of knowledge that i didn't have before reading this thread every day.

Thanks again guys.

*MybadOmen*

*My RIVE so far :*


----------



## JMCB

I can't get 32GB of 1600mhz memory stable. I'm fine using either 1 kit of 4x4GB or the other, but if I put the two together I get nothing but problems. I've gone through 2 RMAs of these RipjawsX memory kits and a CPU RMA from Intel and a MB RMA from Asus, and I still get the same problem at default settings (random lockups, blue screens at start, etc.). Any ideas on how to get these kits to play nice and to use 32GB of memory?

Model number for the memory is F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL.


----------



## UNOE

Bump vcore, bump dram 0.005 or 0.010, and VTT 3 to 6 bumps


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Using the your profile on 'auto' for me disabed c-states for some reason all the clocks where fixed. Not sure why. Overall it was quite helpful, thanks for sharing. My CPU is no where near as good as yours though. I must have one of the worse CPU's here.
> I'm stuck at 0.05 + vcore at 4.6ghz anything over this gives me heat issues.
> What is Fables ?


Ah, interesting sounds like it got lost in translation.
Quote:


> What is Fables ?


lol, damn swype. It's supposed to read fanless.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow i haven't posted in a bit , but always just reading what you guys write.Absolutely amazing and helpful you guys are !
> Just thought i would Thank you all for the free knowledge as my RIVE and RIFE are both sitting in half together mods so i haven't got to play with them much at all yet.But when i finally do i will have tons of knowledge that i didn't have before reading this thread every day.
> Thanks again guys.
> *MybadOmen*
> *My RIVE so far :*


It looks amazing. I personally won't do a setup like this anymore though. It is impossible to remount the block for reapplying TIM. Just keep this in mind try to apply TIM a few times before you put that thing in the case because it will be hours of work to get to the TIM for reapplication. My for looks I would prefer something just like how you did it. But for performance I have to be able to easily reapply paste or change CPU if I need to, for me its just my preference.


----------



## tsm106

Block setups like that are install once for life lol. I do not relish servicing a setup like that.


----------



## alancsalt

Late to the party...

Ordered today:
Intel Core i7 3930K
G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard

Be here mid next week.....

Got three Gainward GTX 580 to put on it to begin...

and 2 XSPC RX360 kits to do the cooling...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Late to the party...
> Ordered today:
> Intel Core i7 3930K
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard
> Be here mid next week.....
> Got three Gainward GTX 580 to put on it to begin...
> and 2 XSPC RX360 kits to do the cooling...


Nice. 580s are still a force to be reckoned with. Do you think two 360s is enough rad?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Nice. 580s are still a force to be reckoned with. Do you think two 360s is enough rad?


If not, I'll just have to get moar! lol









You have a 3820 with quite a rad setup...wow!


----------



## tsm106

It's not the cpu, its the gpus.


----------



## alancsalt

One RX360 with 1600rpm yates loons keeps my two GTX580s in my p8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 down to 30C idle and 54C gaming. Didn't think tri was worth running with P8Z68 third slot at 4X, plus just a hardware junkie at heart...picked up a third card by happenstance and checking mobo specs ever since..

What sort of temperature increase are you thinking I'll see?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One RX360 with 1600rpm yates loons keeps my two GTX580s in my p8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 down to 30C idle and 54C gaming. Didn't think tri was worth running with P8Z68 third slot at 4X, plus just a hardware junkie at heart...picked up a third card by happenstance and checking mobo specs ever since..
> *What sort of temperature increase are you thinking I'll see?*


It depends on what your goals are for the noise footprint. Personally I don't like noise whilst keeping my gpus at least under 50c. To achieve that, it requires a lot of rad surface.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah! Noise not as much of a priority for me. Still, I'll see how it pans out.


----------



## MacG32

Welcome all the new and near future owners to the club.









I've seen quite a few new names added to the list recently.









I hope everyone's enjoying their new and almost completed rigs.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sorry if its not a good question but _I need to know._

Under IntelBurntest: What is your average GFlops at around 4.5 Ghz?

I get 140GFlops at 4.6 Ghz with all programs openned?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sorry if its not a good question but _I need to know._
> Under IntelBurntest: What is your average GFlops at around 4.5 Ghz?
> I get 140GFlops at 4.6 Ghz with all programs openned?


How much RAM are you testing ? 1024MB ? IIRC that will have an effect on your GFlops. I just tested mine at 4.9GHz using 1024MB of RAM and got 148GFlops FWIW.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, thank you ugotd8, I just wanted to compare.

+rep


----------



## wirefox

I'm running 1305 3930 @ 4.7 wondering if the newer bios' are more stable at higher clocks?

I read you need to use some converter to install the newest bios 2105 - if you have bios 1404 or later.

mine is clearly an earlier version so I would assume (which I hate to do) I could just install the 2105 via USB without converting steps going 1305 - 2105

anyone do this and have any thoughts ?

*If your BIOS version is 1404 or older, please install the BIOS Converter first before you update the BIOS. The BIOS Converter is available in the BIOS Utilities.


----------



## dph314

Yeah I just ran that CAP file from the USB stick when in the EZ Flash section of the BIOS and it installed 2105 automatically when running the converter, so it's easy. But you shouldn't need it I don't think.

It does seem a bit more stable for me. Went from needing 1.384-1.392v for 4.6Ghz to 1.368-1.376v


----------



## wirefox

^ rep

very easy update

for those going from lower that 1404 - 2105

Ez flash from usb stick

upon reboot - it continues to update the bios (i left my usb in) but don't think it matters

it will update then shut off

it can take 1-3 minutes to reboot so be patient!

up and running -

Note: that all profiles saved are lost (or at least for me) - maybe happens on any update but not sure

I run offset 100 | 50 and it fired up at 5.0 ... now for some testing.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> ^ rep
> very easy update
> for those going from lower that 1404 - 2105
> Ez flash from usb stick
> upon reboot - it continues to update the bios (i left my usb in) but don't think it matters
> it will update then shut off
> it can take 1-3 minutes to reboot so be patient!
> up and running -
> Note: that all profiles saved are lost (or at least for me) - maybe happens on any update but not sure
> I run offset 100 | 50 and it fired up at 5.0 ... now for some testing.


Grats, hey one of the cool new features since 2105 is you can now save your profiles to a USB stick.


----------



## dph314

Yeah I remember the first time I updated with this board. When it was taking about 2 minutes, like you said, to reboot, I'm like "Hmmm...Is this supposed to be happening?" And right as I was reaching for the power button it powered back on


----------



## tsm106

No worries, it's almost impossible to bork the update.


----------



## JMCB

I recently re-did the tubing to red on my setup, added some new Corsair fans, and colored out some PSU cables. Sickest it's ever been.


----------



## wirefox

yeah i really wanted to but was like.. wait ..just wait ... and i left the room ...came back and she was ready to go!


----------



## undeadmach1ne

yeah i just got around to doing the update as well (from 1404). that pause where it shuts off for a few minutes was a little nerve wracking







the update seems to have reduced the amount of voltage i need for my oc as well. so far so good


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> my dt direct just got here


So how is the DT Direct working out for you ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> So how is the DT Direct working out for you ?


It's been fine so far. I have to swap the HF back in to compare. I should note that I installed the direct right when I got the 3930 and this chip is a lil bit funky so I can't really make any statements to how much better the direct is if any at all.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's been fine so far. I have to swap the HF back in to compare. I should note that I installed the direct right when I got the 3930 and this chip is a lil bit funky so I can't really make any statements to how much better the direct is if any at all.


Thanks. Yeah, something's not right. Seems like stren is having an issue with the DT Direct although details are sketchy right now. It may just be your CPU tho. So bizarre.

I'm seriously considering the Nova 1080 (or a MO-RA3) right now. Looking thru your gallery I see back when u had the black tubing you just had the RX480, and a 240 and a 120 for a total of 840 rad space. You also went from a Raystorm to an HF. When you added the 1080, we you able to judge how much that helped your temps ?


----------



## tsm106

Judge is not the word. It's like wearing pants two sizes too small, and then you finally get pants that fit right and you sigh in relief. To say the gain was noticeable would be an understatement. I was struggling with gpu temps pushing upper 50s, now it's mid 40s. When you break it down, it's three 360s for the price of one in the Nova. You could get two for the price of the mo-rad.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Judge is not the word. It's like wearing pants two sizes too small, and then you finally get pants that fit right and you sigh in relief. To say the gain was noticeable would be an understatement. I was struggling with gpu temps pushing upper 50s, now it's mid 40s. When you break it down, it's three 360s for the price of one in the Nova. You could get two for the price of the mo-rad.


Wasn't there reports of flaking or something like that. You have me interested what other down sides have to encountered.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I really hope this is a suitable place to ask this question. I'm looking to water cool two 670 FTW GPUs on my RIVE. Considering I would need to run these in the first and third red slots, how long of a fitting will I need to connect the two? Watercool/Heatkiller apparently doesn't make a bridge that will accommodate this and I've been pointed to the direction of the following type of fittings:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16401/ex-tub-1317/Bitspower_Adjustable_Aqua_Link_Pipe_II_41-69mm_-_Silver_BP-DG14AALPII.html?tl=g30c101s873&id=TdMktXqI&mv_pc=736

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13096/koo-286/Koolance_Dual_VID_Connector_-_Adjustable_2-3_Slot_Spacing_-_Black_CNT-VDA34-BK.html#blank

I've seen these in varying max lengths depending on manufacturer. For those who have used these what size have you used?

Thanks!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I really hope this is a suitable place to ask this question. I'm looking to water cool two 670 FTW GPUs on my RIVE. Considering I would need to run these in the first and third red slots, how long of a fitting will I need to connect the two? Watercool/Heatkiller apparently doesn't make a bridge that will accommodate this and I've been pointed to the direction of the following type of fittings:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16401/ex-tub-1317/Bitspower_Adjustable_Aqua_Link_Pipe_II_41-69mm_-_Silver_BP-DG14AALPII.html?tl=g30c101s873&id=TdMktXqI&mv_pc=736
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13096/koo-286/Koolance_Dual_VID_Connector_-_Adjustable_2-3_Slot_Spacing_-_Black_CNT-VDA34-BK.html#blank
> I've seen these in varying max lengths depending on manufacturer. For those who have used these what size have you used?
> Thanks!


This is basically like Slot 1 and Slot 5 spacing. You might just want to use compressions or barb fittings with tubing.

But I think both of them would work that you linked.

I personally would go with tubing. I like the look of it better.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Wasn't there reports of flaking or something like that. You have me interested what other down sides have to encountered.


What are ya referring to re: flaking?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What are ya referring to re: flaking?


nm I guess I can't seem to find where I read that. Maybe it was only in a comments or review somewhere. I guess you have no negatives to speak of ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Still having *0x0000009C BSOD*

Anyone encounter this?

I can run prime 95 Blend with 1600MB memory for a full day, but when I run Blend with full memory, I get this BSOD after a couple of hours.


----------



## UNOE

You might just need more VTT. Or change the VTT load line or power draw percentage. But really it's just not stable it can be vcore still but I'm guessing VTT will stablelize it do a few bumps before you rule it out.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Still having *0x0000009C BSOD*
> Anyone encounter this?
> I can run prime 95 Blend with 1600MB memory for a full day, but when I run Blend with full memory, I get this BSOD after a couple of hours.


There's *no point* in running anything other than *blend*. You need to test the memory and cpu at the same time. This type of load is similar to the cpu accessing the gpus and transferring the data thru the bus.

Samsung ftw, 2133 or 2400mhz with ease.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Can anyone recommend a low profile RAM to fit for the RIVE. I bought the Corsair Low Profile 16gb RAM and I'm beginning to think that might be the reason why my 590 isn't giving me any visuals. Due to the radiator I have on the rear exhaust, there's very little to no space for tall RAM on the left side of the mobo, but the right side is just fine. I just downloaded ASUS' compatability list yesterday, but I thought I'd ask some of you guys/gals first, and what you recommend... Much appreciated.


----------



## ugotd8

Can't get any lower than the Samsung 30nm.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a low profile RAM to fit for the RIVE. I bought the Corsair Low Profile 16gb RAM and I'm beginning to think that might be the reason why my 590 isn't giving me any visuals. Due to the radiator I have on the rear exhaust, there's very little to no space for tall RAM on the left side of the mobo, but the right side is just fine. I just downloaded ASUS' compatability list yesterday, but I thought I'd ask some of you guys/gals first, and what you recommend... Much appreciated.


Samsung ram should be the first choice of ram no matter if you have little space or alot. It just so happens just about the best ram out there now is Samsung. And it's low profile and Cheap. As for you comment about visuals. The ram won't change how your games look. Ram makes little to no difference in games from 1600 - 2133 you only will see minimal gains, and visualy you will so no difference. But benching you can see extra frames. Check your game settings that everything is set to high or ultra or extra. That might be the problem.

Edit : I knew if I typed to long that I would be beat with that answer.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Samsung ram should be the first choice of ram no matter if you have little space or alot. It just so happens just about the best ram out there now is Samsung. And it's low profile and Cheap. As for you comment about visuals. The ram won't change how your games look. Ram makes little to no difference in games from 1600 - 2133 you only will see minimal gains, and visualy you will so no difference. But benching you can see extra frames. Check your game settings that everything is set to high or ultra or extra. That might be the problem.
> Edit : I knew if I typed to long that I would be beat with that answer.


Forget gaming (for now)... My rig hasn't worked since I've finished buiding it (August). I've upgraded the power supply twice, thinking my 590 was the problem because of the blinking logo, but I'm just not getting the BIOS screen to install the OS. When I do fire it up, the RIVE runs through it's usual codes and ends up at either A2 or 69. Meanwhile, the 590 logo light still blinks and I don't get anything on my screen. I also received a replacement 590 from EVGA this week, and that test run resulted in the same blinking logo. So, that's lead me to believe that it might be something else besides the GPU.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Forget gaming (for now)... My rig hasn't worked since I've finished buiding it (August). I've upgraded the power supply twice, thinking my 590 was the problem because of the blinking logo, but I'm just not getting the BIOS screen to install the OS. When I do fire it up, the RIVE runs through it's usual codes and ends up at either A2 or 69. Meanwhile, the 590 logo light still blinks and I don't get anything on my screen. I also received a replacement 590 from EVGA this week, and that test run resulted in the same blinking logo. So, that's lead me to believe that it might be something else besides the GPU.


Do you have any spare vid cards to test with?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Forget gaming (for now)... My rig hasn't worked since I've finished buiding it (August). I've upgraded the power supply twice, thinking my 590 was the problem because of the blinking logo, but I'm just not getting the BIOS screen to install the OS. When I do fire it up, the RIVE runs through it's usual codes and ends up at either A2 or 69. Meanwhile, the 590 logo light still blinks and I don't get anything on my screen. I also received a replacement 590 from EVGA this week, and that test run resulted in the same blinking logo. So, that's lead me to believe that it might be something else besides the GPU.


^ That, plus...

What is your current DIMM configuration ? All red slots filled ? Red and black ?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Do you have any spare vid cards to test with?


Sadly no, I don't have an extra card laying around... Nor do I have any friends with gaming systems. The few gaming buddies I have use consoles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> ^ That, plus...
> What is your current DIMM configuration ? All red slots filled ? Red and black ?


I have four sticks of the Corsair low pro in each of the red slots on both sides of the CPU (which should be correct). I've also tried the varying combinations of installing RAM according to the RIVE manual, but the result is the same - blinking EVGA logo, and no visual. My HD display recognizes there's a PC connection when I turn on the rig, but nothing appears onscreen.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Sadly no, I don't have an extra card laying around... Nor do I have any friends with gaming systems. The few gaming buddies I have use consoles.
> I have four sticks of the Corsair low pro in each of the red slots on both sides of the CPU (which should be correct). I've also tried the varying combinations of installing RAM according to the RIVE manual, but the result is the same - blinking EVGA logo, and no visual. My HD display recognizes there's a PC connection when I turn on the rig, but nothing appears onscreen.


I'm in costa mesa for future reference.

If you think it's a ram issue, you can test by only using 1 stick in A1. A1 must be filled or no post.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

OK, I am having a problem that I am hoping someone can help me with. I moved my video card and cable card around and when I booted back up my front and back audio ports are not detecting anything plugged in. I have tried two different sets of speakers that I verified working with my phone plugged into the headphone plug. I tried re installing the drivers, using the windows driver, setting bios back to stock, and moving the cards back to where they were and nothing. I fear I will have to send this in for an RMA and I reallllly don't want to wait a few weeks to get my board back and I don't have enough on my credit card for a hold to cross ship. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> OK, I am having a problem that I am hoping someone can help me with. I moved my video card and cable card around and when I booted back up my front and back audio ports are not detecting anything plugged in. I have tried two different sets of speakers that I verified working with my phone plugged into the headphone plug. I tried re installing the drivers, using the windows driver, setting bios back to stock, and moving the cards back to where they were and nothing. I fear I will have to send this in for an RMA and I reallllly don't want to wait a few weeks to get my board back and I don't have enough on my credit card for a hold to cross ship. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Did you uninstall and reinstall your drivers for those cards you moved around? AMD cards normally have HDMI sound drivers or something similar. Your BIOS may need to be reset to fully pick up the changes as well and/or check to make sure the audio is turned on. Just some ideas. I doubt your on board sound is out.


----------



## In2Deep

I'm a bit confused on the ATX power connectors. I'm just putting this together today, picked up a RIVE and threw on a 3930K, 64GB of G-Skill DDR3. My power supply is an EVGA NEX1500 and it doesn't have a 4-pin cable that came with it. (plenty of 8's though). So it the 4 pin optional for me or can I do with just the 8-pin?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> I'm a bit confused on the ATX power connectors. I'm just putting this together today, picked up a RIVE and threw on a 3930K, 64GB of G-Skill DDR3. My power supply is an EVGA NEX1500 and it doesn't have a 4-pin cable that came with it. (plenty of 8's though). So it the 4 pin optional for me or can I do with just the 8-pin?


The 8 pin will be fine. In the manual, it shows either the 8 pin or 4 pin on the left side of the 8 pin plug or the 4 pin plug.


----------



## In2Deep

Ah sweet! I was sweating the amount of room up there with an H100 in a Cosmos II. It's pretty darned tight.


----------



## MykaAurora

Whats the safest VTT for 4.5Ghz @ +0.010 offset,


----------



## ugotd8

Whatever it needs, under 1.2. For CL9 2133, you'll probably need around 1.15 or so.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Did you uninstall and reinstall your drivers for those cards you moved around? AMD cards normally have HDMI sound drivers or something similar. Your BIOS may need to be reset to fully pick up the changes as well and/or check to make sure the audio is turned on. Just some ideas. I doubt your on board sound is out.


Thanks for the help. I have tried everything that I could think of and searched on the nets and nothing works. I went into BIOS 2 which has all the stock settings with audio enabled. I even tried booting into an Ubuntu live cd to see if I get sound through that and nothing. It never sees that I plug anything in. I think I am going to start looking for a card next week, any suggestions?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Whats the safest VTT for 4.5Ghz @ +0.010 offset,


As low as you can get and be stable, but anything under 1.4V is good. 1.4V being the max for the processor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I have tried everything that I could think of and searched on the nets and nothing works. I went into BIOS 2 which has all the stock settings with audio enabled. I even tried booting into an Ubuntu live cd to see if I get sound through that and nothing. It never sees that I plug anything in. I think I am going to start looking for a card next week, any suggestions?


I'd recommend one of these.


----------



## MykaAurora

Erk, currently my VTT is 1.25v, is that ok? Because 1.1x seems not stable for me. Or I didn't test it well.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Erk, currently my VTT is 1.25v, is that ok? Because 1.1x seems not stable for me. Or I didn't test it well.


That's a lot of voltage for 4.5ghz. You should be around 1.1-1.15v ish. If your not stable it means you need more core voltage.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a lot of voltage for 4.5ghz. You should be around 1.1-1.15v ish. If your not stable it means you need more core voltage.


The weird thing is, when auto, it sets to 1.25v. Maybe later, reduce the voltage.

Its stable now tho..


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> The weird thing is, when auto, it sets to 1.25v. Maybe later, reduce the voltage.
> Its stable now tho..


You shouldn't use auto, it will over-volt the geek out of your chip.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You shouldn't use auto, it will over-volt the geek out of your chip.


Nah, not using auto. Just as a guide for me to decrease volts.


----------



## Scorpion667

I noticed when I have power savings on (offset voltage, C1E) my rig makes a high pitched noise when I move the mouse. It doesn't do it with manual voltage. I've read about this before on other sockets, but does anyone else experience the same?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I noticed when I have power savings on (offset voltage, C1E) my rig makes a high pitched noise when I move the mouse. It doesn't do it with manual voltage. I've read about this before on other sockets, but does anyone else experience the same?


Yeah mine too. High pitch noise when I move around mouse, and every time I do anything.

Except my case, not just C1E and offset settings. Its every settings. I've read about this, its maybe due to the interference picked up by the HD Audio wire.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Yeah mine too. High pitch noise when I move around mouse, and every time I do anything.
> Except my case, not just C1E and offset settings. Its every settings. I've read about this, its maybe due to the interference picked up by the HD Audio wire.


If thats what it is slap on a ferrite core.

http://www.amazon.com/Ferrite-Core-Cord-Noise-Suppressor/dp/B0002MQGE0


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Yeah mine too. High pitch noise when I move around mouse, and every time I do anything.
> Except my case, not just C1E and offset settings. Its every settings. I've read about this, its maybe due to the interference picked up by the HD Audio wire.


Odd, mine goes away if I use manual voltage and all power savings disabled (c3, c6, c7, c1e, EIST)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Odd, mine goes away if I use manual voltage and all power savings disabled (c3, c6, c7, c1e, EIST)


Maybe you don't have an EMI issue, because EMI wouldn't disappear if you changed bios settings.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If thats what it is slap on a ferrite core.
> http://www.amazon.com/Ferrite-Core-Cord-Noise-Suppressor/dp/B0002MQGE0


Yeap, or the EMI Shield Sleeve. Looks cooler. LOL!.. http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UF6EVsSyXTtNXfVNXz6EVtQEVs6EVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=EMI%20Flex%20Shield%20Sleeves.pdf

Later on I deal with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Maybe you don't have an EMI issue, because EMI wouldn't disappear if you changed bios settings.


Yeah.


----------



## tsm106

Longtime ago, in a galaxy far far away, case companies used to include ferrite cores with every case. I never gave a thought to why they stopped, maybe psu are that much better today?


----------



## ugotd8

I've never had the issue and this is probably out of left field, but does changing PCI-E Spread Spectrum do anything ?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Longtime ago, in a galaxy far far away, case companies used to include ferrite cores with every case. I never gave a thought to why they stopped, maybe psu are that much better today?


That means you're lived in another galaxy! LOL. They do? My old hi-cute case dont have such things. ( 10+ Years Old ). Well, IMO they should include it. Since ferrite core not so damn expensive.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I've never had the issue and this is probably out of left field, but does changing PCI-E Spread Spectrum do anything ?


It modulates the peak magnitude of radiated noise levels. If you do a lot of audio work thru the onboard sound, enable it. If you overclock disable it, cuz modulation can cause stability issues overclocked. Stock it's not an issue.

I disable both cpu and pcie spectrum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> That means you're lived in another galaxy! LOL. They do? My old hi-cute case dont have such things. ( 10+ Years Old ). Well, IMO they should include it. Since ferrite core not so damn expensive.


Back when I was a techie, longtime ago obviously, the cases used to have a ferrite core wrapped around the mb audio cable. Hmm, wonder why hehe.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It modulates the peak magnitude of radiated noise levels. If you do a lot of audio work thru the onboard sound, enable it. If you overclock disable it, cuz modulation can cause stability issues overclocked. Stock it's not an issue.
> I disable both cpu and pcie spectrum.


Oh, I do as well. I was curious if changing it on Scorpion667's rig might have an effect on the noise coming from the board when he moves the mouse.

Times like this I miss Steve Jobs. If he were around he could come on here and tell us we're holding the mouse wrong.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It modulates the peak magnitude of radiated noise levels. If you do a lot of audio work thru the onboard sound, enable it. If you overclock disable it, cuz modulation can cause stability issues overclocked. Stock it's not an issue.
> I disable both cpu and pcie spectrum.
> Back when I was a techie, longtime ago obviously, the cases used to have a ferrite core wrapped around the mb audio cable. Hmm, wonder why hehe.


Damn it! Its the solution for my problem, and they discovered " long-long time ago " . Hmm, wonder why case manufacturers! . Hehe.. * Joking *..

Well another problem is my computer, it's like a doctor, it won't sleep!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Well another problem is my computer, it's like a doctor, it won't sleep!


Set allow sleep on media sharing in the advanced settings of your power profile?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Set allow sleep on media sharing in the advanced settings of your power profile?


Nah, every of my computers does that. Well at least what I've own. My AW M17x R1 can't sleep. If it sleep, when waking up, GPU driver crashes. And screen won't shows up. Done everything.

Now, my rig, after waking up. Running several programs, it BSOD. Even at stock settings. What a luck. LOL!


----------



## MykaAurora

Questions, what is the purpose of the ground cables for the front panel?

I've read in forums, humming in headphone connected at the front panel jack maybe due to grounding loops for the front panel. The solution is to disconnect it. But, I've wonder what will happen if there is no grounding for the front panel. Will it short out my system.

http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/312283.aspx

Also, why my system will turn off for a second then reboot, after I hit the power button ( Cold boot ). Whenever I didn't switch off the power supply, it will start as normal.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Yeah mine too. High pitch noise when I move around mouse, and every time I do anything.
> Except my case, not just C1E and offset settings. Its every settings. I've read about this, its maybe due to the interference picked up by the HD Audio wire.


I noticed when I use my thick 3.5mm extender it's about 10ft-15ft long. When I use that all the noise on the line is gone I can use headphones without that extender its way to much noise I bought it at MonoPrice it was really thick. I think those high pitch noise doesn't travel the distance. Because doesn't have the voltage to carry it across the line so all you end up with is what the 3.5mm was suppost to be putting out. But also of your using front headphone jack for your case disconnect the lead from the board and try the back. The cable connected to the board all the way to the case might be picking up sound from the cable stringed across the board or the case might be grounding it into a grounding loop. And that still might effect the back jack even if it's just plugged in and the front isn't being used.


----------



## tsm106

Put a ferrite core over your MB audio cable?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Put a ferrite core over your MB audio cable?


Yeah2, trying alternatives first. Since I can't get any ferrite core now.


----------



## UNOE

I didn't even know about that ferrite core until after I post pretty cool I should by a few just to have around.

edit : I guess my long thick extender acts in the same way.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Yeah2, trying alternatives first. Since I can't get any ferrite core now.


Ferrite is just iron, so you could make an alternative if you get creative?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ferrite is just iron, so you could make an alternative if you get creative?


Tried that, I don't have many Iron lying around, most of them alloys. LOL.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Tried that, I don't have many Iron lying around, most of them alloys. LOL.


http://www.ehow.com/facts_8507636_homemade-radio-chokes.html

Edit: Easier just to buy one...lol


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/facts_8507636_homemade-radio-chokes.html
> Edit: Easier just to buy one...lol


Yep!


----------



## Horizons

Hey guys, is it possible to run 5Ghz stable without the use of a MoBo waterblock? Really don't feel the need to spend $100 on one.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horizons*
> 
> Hey guys, is it possible to run 5Ghz stable without the use of a MoBo waterblock? Really don't feel the need to spend $100 on one.


You can but the board will hit thermal limits without some active cooling. Get fans on the front and back, and slap on some memory heatsinks on the back vrm plate.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

What do you guys think is this any good?


----------



## kizwan

Impressive!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What do you guys think is this any good?


I think it's great. 5GHz Club material.

Socket 2011 - 5GHz Club

Purely a suicide run, or stable enough to run benchmarks?

So far I can only get 4.8GHz benchmark stable. 4.9GHz is doing 124 errors on me. I've only been trying for a few days though. This rig is new for me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

no not at all i just flukely wanted to see wat would happen! Thats the result. This m/board chip combo is a good one. But this is one is the begining of wat can be possible!  Sorry idont have screens yet im still a learner Ill work it out and post soon. But this one ihope will be my 24/7 O/C


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This ones a suicide run........ Im having so much fun!


----------



## Katcilla

Wow, HomeCinema, that's great! I'm assuming that's on water? I hope to get as close to 5GHz with my 3820 as I can, soon!

However, I have a problem I hope you guys can help with.
My board is currently still on it's original 0703 BIOS and I tried to update it just now. I got what I needed; the new BIOS and the .CAP converter you need when you're updating from older versions. I formatted my spare 4GB USB to FAT32 and copied over the converter, and renamed it to R4E.ROM. I rebooted and went into BIOS. I then plugged the USB into the ROG Connect port and held the button down for 3 seconds.

Nothing happened. The button didn't light up, my PC didn't react and the BIOS didn't update. I tried a few more times after this; I tried holding the button down for longer, I tried using the EZ Flash option in BIOS but when I navigated to my USB the window crashed, which was weird.

Anyway, my BIOS seems unaffected aside from the weird EX Flash glitch, and my PC is running fine, but still on 0703.

Can anyone explain what's going on?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Wow, HomeCinema, that's great! I'm assuming that's on water? I hope to get as close to 5GHz with my 3820 as I can, soon!
> However, I have a problem I hope you guys can help with.
> My board is currently still on it's original 0703 BIOS and I tried to update it just now. I got what I needed; the new BIOS and the .CAP converter you need when you're updating from older versions. I formatted my spare 4GB USB to FAT32 and copied over the converter, and renamed it to R4E.ROM. I rebooted and went into BIOS. I then plugged the USB into the ROG Connect port and held the button down for 3 seconds.
> Nothing happened. The button didn't light up, my PC didn't react and the BIOS didn't update. I tried a few more times after this; I tried holding the button down for longer, I tried using the EZ Flash option in BIOS but when I navigated to my USB the window crashed, which was weird.
> Anyway, my BIOS seems unaffected aside from the weird EX Flash glitch, and my PC is running fine, but still on 0703.
> Can anyone explain what's going on?


Try another usb device? sounds complicated........Im lucky i dont need to update mine i got mine back from a rma so it had the latest one on it


----------



## alancsalt

I just updated with the converter, but did not try the button on the back. I went into Tool/Asus EZ Flash 2 Utility, found the R4E.rom on the USB and told it to update.
When it rebooted, it seemed to stop altogether. While I was trying to look up what was meant to happen on another PC it suddenly came to life, so expect that.
Needless to say, erased all clock profiles.

Don't know what happened for you Katcilla


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Wow, HomeCinema, that's great! I'm assuming that's on water? I hope to get as close to 5GHz with my 3820 as I can, soon!
> However, I have a problem I hope you guys can help with.
> My board is currently still on it's original 0703 BIOS and I tried to update it just now. I got what I needed; the new BIOS and the .CAP converter you need when you're updating from older versions. I formatted my spare 4GB USB to FAT32 and copied over the converter, and renamed it to R4E.ROM. I rebooted and went into BIOS. I then plugged the USB into the ROG Connect port and held the button down for 3 seconds.
> Nothing happened. The button didn't light up, my PC didn't react and the BIOS didn't update. I tried a few more times after this; I tried holding the button down for longer, I tried using the EZ Flash option in BIOS but when I navigated to my USB the window crashed, which was weird.
> Anyway, my BIOS seems unaffected aside from the weird EX Flash glitch, and my PC is running fine, but still on 0703.
> Can anyone explain what's going on?


No idea what's going on, but you might consider flashing to 1404 first, then flashing the cap converter.


----------



## alancsalt

I can confirm I was on 1404, if that makes a difference.

To follow up, just flashed by same method to 2105 without drama.

Actually, I did not put the USB in the ROG Connect Port, because the web link shows the wrong mobo location - I think that shows a pX79Pro, so the RIVE does not get its own instruction set onsite / in the PDF you have to scroll down - so I've put it into the USB port second below the OS2 plug. It worked anyway. Whew!


----------



## gow3

I can't add myself into the list of the members that own this RIVE. Any help? The web link won't open.

Right now I have my i7 3930K at 4.4 ghz @1.30 Volts. Is that good? That is with Xigmatek Prime. Getting a water-block soon.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> I can't add myself into the list of the members that own this RIVE. Any help? The web link won't open.
> Right now I have my i7 3930K at 4.4 ghz @1.30 Volts. Is that good? That is with Xigmatek Prime. Getting a water-block soon.


No blockers turned on? Opens for me...so I assume something in your setup...
Signup

Sounds safe. Remarkably easy board to overclock compared to the past... I really like it.


----------



## In2Deep

The RIVE only has two USB headers on it right?

My PSU (EVGA NEX 1500) came with a digital link that asks to be plugged into the MoBo's USB header. The RIVE sits in a Coolermaster Cosmos II case that has a front panel and cables for two sets of two USB ports. I'm having to unplug one of these and thus losing two of the 4 USB ports on the front panel. Not that it's super important but my OCD makes me want to accommodate both the front panel USB ports and the digital functionality of my PSU. IS there a splitter option would work for a USB 2.0 header?


----------



## LRRP

Hi all:

My RIVE + 3820 gaming rig.











4.909 - (125.875 x 39) 24\7

32 GB GSKILL Ripjaws

Gaming from a 26 GB RAMDISK - work's great


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Hi all:
> My RIVE + 3820 gaming rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.909 - (125.875 x 39) 24\7
> 32 GB GSKILL Ripjaws
> Gaming from a 26 GB RAMDISK - work's great


Mother of god! Wow, you even have dual PSUs. Massive build.









Perhaps fill in your rig specs so we don't have to ask dumb questions like "which case is that ?".


----------



## MykaAurora

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Hi all:
> My RIVE + 3820 gaming rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.909 - (125.875 x 39) 24\7
> 32 GB GSKILL Ripjaws
> Gaming from a 26 GB RAMDISK - work's great






Damn it, I was about to ask that question. Been looking for a crazy case like that, fell in love with mountain mods.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> "which case is that ?".


CASE LABS Magnum TH 10

http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-th10-case/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215255/my-th-10-arrived-warning-for-those-considering-doing-business-with-case-labs


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Mother of god! Wow, you even have dual PSUs. Massive build.


yup - The one on top is a Corsair HX 520 that powers both water pumps, all fans - (16 ea. Gentle Typhoon's and two 80mm for the water pump heat sink's), the fan controller's, the 5 hard drive's, and the optical drive. The one on the bottom is a SEASONIC Platinum 1000W. It powers only the MB and vid card's.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> yup - The one on top is a Corsair HX 520 that powers both water pumps, all fans - (16 ea. Gentle Typhoon's and two 80mm for the water pump heat sink's), the fan controller's, the 5 hard drive's, and the optical drive. The one on the bottom is a SEASONIC Platinum 1000W. It powers only the MB and vid card's.


...........Man that is one narley beast.respect....:thumb:thumb:


----------



## tsm106

That's interesting.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hey are the new bios any good?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Hey are the new bios any good?


I run a 3930K. I changed from bios 1404 to 2105. For what I do on this computer (gaming, benchmarks and overclocking) I have noticed no difference.
At least it wasn't a step backward.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Thanks for the reply i'v been tring to fix this issue but it did not work....

I'v been having an issue where once i update bios my second ati card is no longer recognized weird (does not appear in Bios VGA post)... I'v tried the latest 2 versions and the first 3 updated versions.

Due to my WC setup i also can't re-seat the card without rebuilding half the loop....

Why do i bother trying to upgrade my bios, well there were supposedly RE4 bios issue with the 7970's on the original bios. I'v been experiencing poor stability with my 7970's with most versions of CCC at stock (especially when i open any VGA OC/ Motioning software) and i'v been experiencing terrible OC stability once i'v tried to OC.

These problem could be complete unrelated obviously but it seem probable imo that there is a fair chance that these issues may to some degree be related.


----------



## alancsalt

Trying to get a 3930K to boot into 5.1GHz, keep getting OA and 124, even with 2133MHz Ripjaws Z at 1600, and no diff with only two sticks... vtt as high as 1.3625v, vccsa at 1.22v, which I know is not particularly advisable if I want my IMC to live a long and happy life...

So I'm thinking my memory? G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
Or is 5 just my chips limit?

Asus X79 Motherboard Overclocking Guide


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Trying to get a 3930K to boot into 5.1GHz, keep getting OA and 124, even with 2133MHz Ripjaws Z at 1600, and no diff with only two sticks... vtt as high as 1.3625v, vccsa at 1.22v, which I know is not particularly advisable if I want my IMC to live a long and happy life...
> So I'm thinking my memory? G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> Or is 5 just my chips limit?
> Asus X79 Motherboard Overclocking Guide


124 = MOAR core voltage. Drop vtt and sa down dude, you gonna fry your chip. Raise the core voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Thanks for the reply i'v been tring to fix this issue but it did not work....
> I'v been having an issue where once i update bios my second ati card is no longer recognized weird (does not appear in Bios VGA post)... I'v tried the latest 2 versions and the first 3 updated versions.
> Due to my WC setup i also can't re-seat the card without rebuilding half the loop....
> Why do i bother trying to upgrade my bios, well there were supposedly RE4 bios issue with the 7970's on the original bios. I'v been experiencing poor stability with my 7970's with most versions of CCC at stock (especially when i open any VGA OC/ Motioning software) and i'v been experiencing terrible OC stability once i'v tried to OC.
> These problem could be complete unrelated obviously but it seem probable imo that there is a fair chance that these issues may to some degree be related.


You should fire off a support ticket. They can write a bios easily enough.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 124 = MOAR core voltage. Drop vtt and sa down dude, you gonna fry your chip. Raise the core voltage.


Already tried 1.55v.... certainly not leaving it at any of these volts, just trying for a cpuz validation. So far 3DM11 stable at 4848MHz and no more...at less volts all round..


----------



## tsm106

Wow. This may be, er is your practical limit then.


----------



## alancsalt

Thought that might be the case. Not worth trying different RAM then..? More like go binning chips, which is a bit out of my league..


----------



## tsm106

When you drop the memory speed to snails speed, that effectively removes the IMC from the equation. If you still can't raise it up then in practical terms that's the end of the road.

What are your temps at that voltage?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> When you drop the memory speed to snails speed, that effectively removes the IMC from the equation. If you still can't raise it up then in practical terms that's the end of the road.
> What are your temps at that voltage?


Hah, a new high, but that's the limit. Oddly displaying higher vcore than entered, and temps are only what 4MB SuperPi does. 3DMark11 fails at this level OC. Hardly "stable", lol.
Um, I'm not playing BF3, thats a desktop wallpaper.


----------



## MacG32

piraveen22, I'll need for you to re-sign up. Your CPU-Z Validation was rejected, sorry.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

@ alancsalt. Could you add to the Rampage IV and GTX690 clubs











Thanks


----------



## UNOE

I'm trying to figure out what memory to use in my main Rig. I will be building a system for a friend but this is also a chance to upgrade my ram. His system won't be overclocked and will be using Ivy Bridge.

I already own :
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226281

I'm trying to figure out if I should keep the above and give my friend 2 packs of the Samsung ram. Or should I keep the Samsung ram for my rig and give hime my Mushkin 2133 ram. Again he will not be overclocking. But I will be.

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) - x2 Packages for total of 16GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096

Which one would you choice if you had both sitting infront of you and where not buying them. Saving money or waisting money is not a issue both sets are already a done deal.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruby Rabbit*
> 
> @ alancsalt. Could you add to the Rampage IV and GTX690 clubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I think you mean MacG32, the thread starter, but this club, you fill in a form that is linked on page one in the first post of this thread. The GTX690 Club I know not being Tri-SLI GTX580...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Which one would you choice if you had both sitting infront of you and where not buying them. Saving money or waisting money is not a issue both sets are already a done deal.


This is like a trick question right? Samsungs without a hesitation.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> This is like a trick question right? Samsungs without a hesitation.


Well I'm getting 2133 : 10-11-10-28-1t with 1.505 volts. I just see some people can't get 2133 with 1.5 volts. So was just wondering. I can also get 2400 with 1.65v with the mushkin so they aren't that bad really.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well I'm getting 2133 : 10-11-10-28-1t with 1.505 volts. I just see some people can't get 2133 with 1.5 volts. So was just wondering. I can also get 2400 with 1.65v with the mushkin so they aren't that bad really.


Are these speeds and timings on the Samsungs? I know not everything is made equal but mine are at 2133 mhz with 10-10-10-24-1t @ 1.4v (memtest stable). That's not even trying as well. These were the first clocks and speed I put in because from what i read these were quite easily achievable by most people who have them and have overclocked them. If the speeds you have stated are with the Samsungs then that seems a bit unfortunate because I would have thought they would be able to do far better.

I just might have a go now and see what mine are capable of! I was reading a thread the other day (can't find it at the mo) where someone was running there tRAS as low as 10 with similar speeds and timings to what mine are already at!

Edit: Found it http://www.overclock.net/t/1311722/i-dont-think-this-is-possible/0_50

Looks like he manged 2200 MHz @ 9-10-11-*10* 1T! He has had to use 1.65 volts though but that tRAS is still impressive.


----------



## UNOE

Those timings where with the Mushkin ram I haven't tried the Samsung ram yet.


----------



## Jokah

If you were buying new then I would 100% be going for the Samsungs. Seen as you already have both sets though I suppose it doesn't really matter. Yes the Samsungs can probably get up to 2400mhz and who knows what silly timings. But as Im sure you know, you aren't going to see any real world performance gains over your Mushkins. With this in mind I suppose you need to way up whether you want aesthetics or ridiculous overclocks.

I personally would choose ridiculous overclocks. Other things in life have taken priority over playing with mine yet but it is still something I look forward to doing. (I haven't been able to do it tonight as I remembered a friend is steaming from my PC at the moment).

Also on a side note. If your friend isn't overclocking then the Mushkins are going to be better for him as the standard speed on the Samsungs is average and timings are pretty poor compared to most other 1600mhz RAM available.

Edit: I just read your initial post and you stated you will be overclocking. Samsungs all the way then!!!!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well I'm getting 2133 : 10-11-10-28-1t with 1.505 volts. I just see some people can't get 2133 with 1.5 volts. So was just wondering. I can also get 2400 with 1.65v with the mushkin so they aren't that bad really.


Depending on your cpu speed, you can do 9-10-10-28-1t on samsungs as low as 1.45v. I run 2400 at 4.5ghz at 11-11-11-28-1t at 1.52v

The game breaker is the heat. All other ram will get very hot to the touch letting you know it's working its but off. The Samsung on the other hand, another breezy day at the office, meaning they run warm to the touch maxed out.


----------



## UNOE

Thanks for the replies I guess I'll have some more overclocking to play with this week.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hope you got a good patch! I would have just kept the mushkin ram just so much easier using xmp profiles after X58 i'v spent enough of my life tweaking ram. GL


----------



## headoncollision

guys please help, I have posted this issue here before but no replies, my PCH fan runs at 100% all the time no matter what I change in the bios, the full issue details is here http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?21875-rampage-iv-extreme-PCH-fan-issue-help! , has anyone here experienced this before ?


----------



## cpt-bones

Hi everyone I was hoping someone here could help me. I am planning on fully water cooling my R4E including the Dominator ram I have for it as well as my dual gtx 680s could someone give me some insight on the best possible loop to do this. Also I would like to keep it clean looking so any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> guys please help, I have posted this issue here before but no replies, my PCH fan runs at 100% all the time no matter what I change in the bios, the full issue details is here http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?21875-rampage-iv-extreme-PCH-fan-issue-help! , has anyone here experienced this before ?


Do you know what RPM it is spinning at?


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Perhaps fill in your rig specs so we don't have to ask dumb questions like "which case is that ?".


done


----------



## LRRP

After month's of tweaking this is about as much as I think I'll be able to get.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> done


If you've been through Rigbuilder (top right of this page) then you now have a list of your hardware.
If you go to "My Profile"/"Your Forum Signature" you can "Add List", and your rig will appear at the bottom of each of your posts.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you've been through Rigbuilder (top right of this page) then you now have a list of your hardware.
> If you go to "My Profile"/"Your Forum Signature" you can "Add List", and your rig will appear at the bottom of each of your posts.


done


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Do you know what RPM it is spinning at?


the PCH fan is currently unplugged cuz it`s so annoying, and my temps are 45c normal and 48-49c under load, when it was plugged it was rotating at approx 5200rpm, but am sure it`s spinning full speed, no matter what settings I pick in the bios, the fan doesn`t lower it speed down, even when I flashed to an older bios version, a guy advices me to go water cooling since it will be much beneficial and it would solve this issue for me completely but am not sure yet.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> the PCH fan is currently unplugged cuz it`s so annoying, and my temps are 45c normal and 48-49c under load, when it was plugged it was rotating at approx 5200rpm, but am sure it`s spinning full speed, no matter what settings I pick in the bios, the fan doesn`t lower it speed down, even when I flashed to an older bios version, a guy advices me to go water cooling since it will be much beneficial and it would solve this issue for me completely but am not sure yet.


Mine is spinning at 6600 rpm and PCH is at 37°C (99°F)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> the PCH fan is currently unplugged cuz it`s so annoying, and my temps are 45c normal and 48-49c under load, when it was plugged it was rotating at approx 5200rpm, but am sure it`s spinning full speed, no matter what settings I pick in the bios, the fan doesn`t lower it speed down, even when I flashed to an older bios version, a guy advices me to go water cooling since it will be much beneficial and it would solve this issue for me completely but am not sure yet.


You can go into the bios under Fan Settings and turn PCH fan to the off settings, no need to unplug it.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You can go into the bios under Fan Settings and turn PCH fan to the off settings, no need to unplug it.


Yes, or set to profile mode, or any other mode that suits. Like mine, I've set to 40c for lowest temp, and 60c for highest temp. So the fan will PWM by it self to the suitable speed. Mostly run on silent speed.


----------



## ugotd8

In my quest to copy *tsm106*'s awesome setup, I rebuilt my loop last weekend and got pretty good results. Removed one of my 360s and added an external Nova 1080. Also switched from the BP Summit to a CPU-370 and added a GTX570 with an EK block (bought used here on OCN).

Ambient is 17C, no way core #5 is idling below ambient (which makes me 100% sure that particular sensor is bad):



I also re-did my OC, this time giving it 1.2VTT. I decided to stop fighting my chip, it really needs more VTT to run the RAM at 2133. I ended up with a bit less VCore which was nice at 4.9.

15 min. prime run, three AP15s on the RX360 running at 1000RPM (nearly silent), 4 180mm fans on the Nova running at 700RPM (silent):



OPT2 = water temp sensor at the base of the reservior
OPT3 = water temp sensor at the CPU waterblock inlet


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> In my quest to copy *tsm106*'s awesome setup, I rebuilt my loop last weekend and got pretty good results. Removed one of my 360s and added an external Nova 1080. Also switched from the BP Summit to a CPU-370 and added a GTX570 with an EK block (bought used here on OCN).
> Ambient is 17C, no way core #5 is idling below ambient (which makes me 100% sure that particular sensor is bad):
> 
> I also re-did my OC, this time giving it 1.2VTT. I decided to stop fighting my chip, it really needs more VTT to run the RAM at 2133. I ended up with a bit less VCore which was nice at 4.9.
> 15 min. prime run, three AP15s on the RX360 running at 1000RPM (nearly silent), 4 180mm fans on the Nova running at 700RPM (silent):
> 
> OPT2 = water temp sensor at the base of the reservior
> OPT3 = water temp sensor at the CPU waterblock inlet


This is awesome I need more surface area to and need to change my water block.

Right now I have two loops.
Loop #1 RX360, Raystorm, EK Chipset and Mosfet.
Loop #2 RX240, EX360, EK 7970, EK 7970, EK 7970

I need two loops because I have the 7970 working on some problems while my CPU is idle, and I'm surfing the web and what not. If I do one loop the 7970 effect me cpu temps to much. I plan to do a CPU-370 as well after Stern review. It seems to look the best, and preforms on a good average for all mounts.

What I hope to do is.
Loop #1 RX360, RX240 (Add a CPU-370), EK Chipset and Mosfet.
Loop #2 (Add at 1080 or 480) EX360, EK 7970, EK 7970, EK 7970

Any thoughts ?


----------



## ugotd8

I would consider putting a temp probe on top of your SB block. Seems to me like I'd want to figure out why the CPU loop is that hot while the CPU itself is not generating a load. Maybe those 3 cards are pre-heating the water in or around the SB block.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Any thoughts ?


One loop with plenty of rad surface and pump? I went thru the whole dual loop phase and am back to single loop. I'd rather have the pump power from both loops and rads working in one loop giving me gains on all my blocks all the time. In a dual loop, sometimes you'll be doing prime and the gpu loop is just wasted energy. In a single loop all the rads and pumps will be utilized all the time.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I would consider putting a temp probe on top of your SB block. Seems to me like I'd want to figure out why the CPU loop is that hot while the CPU itself is not generating a load. Maybe those 3 cards are pre-heating the water in or around the SB block.


Well if you see in the picture the 7970's are at full load. The water just gets hot that why. But also as you see in the picture they are on seperate loops now which makes everything nice. The CPU idle is around 40c now before it would hit about 50c at idle. I have so many people dispute me on two loops. I just know it works for me if I had even loads on CPU and GPU it wouldn't matter much. But I have full load on gpu's when the cpu is mostly unused. This is what works for me I get about 100hz more on my overclock with seprate loops. My question though is how the rad surface area would look if I did this ?

Loop #2 1080Rad EX360, EK 7970, EK 7970, EK 7970
vs.
Loop #2 480Rad EX360, EK 7970, EK 7970, EK 7970

And second question is do you think two radiators on just the CPU is enough to get a 100hz or 200hz more.

Loop #1 RX360, RX240 (Add a CPU-370), EK Chipset and Mosfet.


----------



## ugotd8

I realized the GPUs were at load yes, I would be concerned they are dumping heat on top of the SB area of the chipset block.

Having said that, I'd defer to tsm106, he's much more knowledgeable about this than myself.


----------



## tsm106

I'd suspect the 1080 only would be sufficient but another 360 will be icing. Btw, where are you putting all these rads?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> One loop with plenty of rad surface and pump? I went thru the whole dual loop phase and am back to single loop. I'd rather have the pump power from both loops and rads working in one loop giving me gains on all my blocks all the time. In a dual loop, sometimes you'll be doing prime and the gpu loop is just wasted energy. In a single loop all the rads and pumps will be utilized all the time.


I understand what your saying if I used my system like a normal person then yeah you would be right. When all three cards are at 1200 clocks and at full load I would get unstability from my CPU doing just some simple CMD.exe number crunching. When I test the CPU by itself it would be stable. So for gaming this works well. The load however I put on my cards is more than gaming. So I see instabilty from heat from one loop. Soon as im done with these GPU loads ill be going back to single loop for the same reason your talking about I would want to use all that rad space for the cpu when the gpu's are not in use. But for me they are always in use right now, so seperating makes th most since. I have found to do a good stability test right now with the way I'm running I have to put the cards at 99% load all three of them and set the priority to high for the GPU task. Then I prime the CPU for about 30 minutes. Everytime I have gone through that test then I see no signs of stability issues. Before I would just use prime95 for 12 hours with no load on GPU's and call it done, but I would find when the gpu are loaded then I did something that stressed the cpu at the same time something over 80% load like encoding I would get a bsod. But now I do 4-5 hours prime then I do 30 min with all GPU at full load and its stable no matter what I do. I do think I probably could do this all with one loop as well but I would have to fold with the GPU's for hour or two to get the water hot enough to test the cpu stability with that temp of water. So anyways this is the way it is for now I plan to change all of this to one loop in about 6 months and I will no longer need a GPU load at that time.


----------



## tsm106

Ah, I was wondering if you were gpu folding/boincing/mining or other such stuff.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'd suspect the 1080 only would be sufficient but another 360 will be icing. Btw, where are you putting all these rads?


Right now I have in the 700D case RX360 and RX240 mod on the bottom of the case. The EX360 is external behind the case sitting beside the case, the Res and pump are external under the case they sit on shelf under the case. I have room on this shelf to fit anything I want 1080 would fit under or further behind the case toward the corner behind my desk. But I might be limited to what I can put on the CPU. I don't have a hole big enough for two external inlet and outlet tubs. So for the CPU I might be limited to only the internal RX360 and RX240 on that loop. But with the GPU loop I can put as many radiators as I want on that shelf under the case.


----------



## LRRP

OK, I'm learning. Just figured out that 3DMark 11 wants to have hyperthreading enabled. Noticed other people showing 4 cores - 8 threads on their scores so I enabled it and went from this:



to this:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4610355

The bar graph showing "Similar Systems Scores" shows 1 in the 15300 column. That is mine from this run.
In addition to enabling Hyperthreading I have the vid cards at (1041 core - 2349 mem) vs. (1035 core - 2363 mem). I think the higher core speed is stable. It ran one hour of Heaven and 6 passes of 3DMARK with no issues though I haven't had time to game for hours at that setting and for me that is always the true test..
What allowed that was getting my sound card out from between my vid cards. Tried slot 4 but got poor results. I think that was because having slot 4 occupied drops me to 16 X 8 on the vid cards. My PCIe x1 slot is blocked by my second vid card as it's a dual slot card.

Purchased this riser:



That allowed me to run my sound card off the PCIe x1 slot and all kinds of good things happened instantly.

1. Was able to keep 16 X 16 on the vid cards.
2. The background audio hum and hiss I've been fighting disappeared.
3. Overall sound quality improved dramatically. A hard edged harshness is gone and overall audio detail is much improved.
4. Am able to run the vid cards with PCIe GEN 3.0 spec enabled in BIOS on slots 1, 2, and 3. Yes, I know my cards don't support GEN 3.0 but my testing shows they do run better with it enabled.

I love this board.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> OK, I'm learning. Just figured out that 3DMark 11 wants to have hyperthreading enabled. Noticed other people showing 4 cores - 8 threads on their scores so I enabled it and went from this:
> 
> to this:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4610355
> The bar graph showing "Similar Systems Scores" shows 1 in the 15300 column. That is mine from this run.
> In addition to enabling Hyperthreading I have the vid cards at (1041 core - 2349 mem) vs. (1035 core - 2363 mem). I think the higher core speed is stable. It ran one hour of Heaven and 6 passes of 3DMARK with no issues though I haven't had time to game for hours at that setting and for me that is always the true test..
> What allowed that was getting my sound card out from between my vid cards. Tried slot 4 but got poor results. I think that was because having slot 4 occupied drops me to 16 X 8 on the vid cards. My PCIe x1 slot is blocked by my second vid card as it's a dual slot card.
> Purchased this riser:
> 
> That allowed me to run my sound card off the PCIe x1 slot and all kinds of good things happened instantly.
> 1. Was able to keep 16 X 16 on the vid cards.
> 2. The background audio hum and hiss I've been fighting disappeared.
> 3. Overall sound quality improved dramatically. A hard edged harshness is gone and overall audio detail is much improved.
> 4. Am able to run the vid cards with PCIe GEN 3.0 spec enabled in BIOS on slots 1, 2, and 3. Yes, I know my cards don't support GEN 3.0 but my testing shows they do run better with it enabled.
> I love this board.


There isn't much reason I can think of to disabling Hyperthreading with a i7 3820. It shouldn't have to much heat issuse that chip. And should overclock really well. Which I can see your already at 4.9ghz.

I really glad you shared that about the riser cable. I had no idea it would do that with a sound card. But now thinking about, it does make since it would help sound quality. I will be keeping this in mind.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There isn't much reason I can think of to disabling Hyperthreading with a i7 3820. It shouldn't have to much heat issuse that chip. And should overclock really well. Which I can see your already at 4.9ghz.


OK. I've read that aggressive overclocks might be helped by disabling it. My rig is for gaming and overclocking only. I don't believe any of my games would benefit from hypertreading so I just disabled it when I first got the board. In fact I've read many times that games don't benefit from more than 4 cores which is why I didn't get a 3930 or 3960. Is this true? Should I leave it enabled do you think?

[/quote]I really glad you shared that about the riser cable. I had no idea it would do that with a sound card. But now thinking about, it does make since it would help sound quality. I will be keeping this in mind.[/quote]

I've been a very serious audiophile for over 30 years. Much longer than I've been playing with computers. I assure you that with my components the improvement in sound quality was NOT subtle.
In addition I think there is a big benefit to the vid cards from getting a sound card on that PCIe x1 slot. I don't know why but I have a theory. Is the PCIe x1 slot somehow more electrically isolated from the vid cards than the other slots? That would be my guess.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> OK. I've read that aggressive overclocks might be helped by disabling it. My rig is for gaming and overclocking only. I don't believe any of my games would benefit from hypertreading so I just disabled it when I first got the board. In fact I've read many times that games don't benefit from more than 4 cores which is why I didn't get a 3930 or 3960. Is this true? Should I leave it enabled do you think?


8 cores at 4.9 or 4 cores at (maybe) 5.1 ? Seems like an easy choice to me, but you are going to find lots of opinions about it. Esp. in terms of gaming. In the end, it comes down to what you run every day. Is that game you are playing taking advantage of multi-threading or not ? I know one thing for sure, it's flat out stunning to see my 12 cores put to use in dbpowerAmp converting wavs to flacs on an SSD. No way I would give it half the cores to work with just to gain 200Mhz.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> OK. I've read that aggressive overclocks might be helped by disabling it. My rig is for gaming and overclocking only. I don't believe any of my games would benefit from hypertreading so I just disabled it when I first got the board. In fact I've read many times that games don't benefit from more than 4 cores which is why I didn't get a 3930 or 3960. Is this true? Should I leave it enabled do you think?
> 
> I've been a very serious audiophile for over 30 years. Much longer than I've been playing with computers. I assure you that with my components the improvement in sound quality was NOT subtle.
> In addition I think there is a big benefit to the vid cards from getting a sound card on that PCIe x1 slot. I don't know why but I have a theory. Is the PCIe x1 slot somehow more electrically isolated from the vid cards than the other slots? That would be my guess.


That's a really interesting 2500K you there then?

The pcie x1 slots are not running on the pcie bus off the cpu. It's probably better to segment the sound card off that bus anyhow.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a really interesting 2500K you there then?


?????????????????? - I'm running a 3820.
Quote:


> The pcie x1 slots are not running on the pcie bus off the cpu. It's probably better to segment the sound card off that bus anyhow.


Didn't know that. Explains a lot.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a really interesting 2500K you there then?
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????????????? - I'm running a 3820.
Click to expand...

But you just turned it into a 2500K lol!!


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> But you just turned it into a 2500K lol!!


LOL - now I get it.

Seriously, I'd like to learn from the knowledgable people here. "ALL" I do with this rig is game. I don't fold or encode video or work with data bases or anything else. So; under those circumstances, would 4 threads running 200 Mhz faster than 8 threads get better, even just slightly better, gaming performance?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> But you just turned it into a 2500K lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - now I get it.
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to learn from the knowledgable people here. "ALL" I do with this rig is game. I don't fold or encode video or work with data bases or anything else. So; under those circumstances, would 4 threads running 200 Mhz faster than 8 threads get better, even just slightly better, gaming performance?
Click to expand...

When I had a 2600K, I tested BF3 MP on 64man server with HT on and off. The 2600K w/ HT off could not keep the gpu usage maxed. It dropped to 60-85% range where w/ HT on it was around 80-95%.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> LOL - now I get it.
> Seriously, I'd like to learn from the knowledgable people here. "ALL" I do with this rig is game. I don't fold or encode video or work with data bases or anything else. So; under those circumstances, would 4 threads running 200 Mhz faster than 8 threads get better, even just slightly better, gaming performance?


My point earlier is disabling HT with the 3820 might not really get you 200Mhz more. Maybe you can get that much more from a 3930K or a 2700K. But I don't think a 3820 has enough of a temp issue with HT to give you that much better overclock. But even then I have owned 3930K and 2700K and I think with those with HT off I only see about 100hz gain. But the i7-950 and i7-860 on the other hand gained about 200hz-300hz by disabling HT.


----------



## alancsalt

Turning HT off *might* help get a slightly higher cpuz validation, that's all. Even that is not guaranteed.


----------



## Buzzin92

Question for you R5E owners; Can this board support Xeons?

I ask because soon I will be getting a faulty Rampage IV Extreme (Bent pins), and will want to find a cheap 2011 processor to test it with.


----------



## UNOE

Not many Xeon's for 2011 are that cheap you might as well get a 3820 which would be easier to resale and also later be able to overclock if you keep it.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> My point earlier is disabling HT with the 3820 might not really get you 200Mhz more. Maybe you can get that much more from a 3930K or a 2700K. But I don't think a 3820 has enough of a temp issue with HT to give you that much better overclock. But even then I have owned 3930K and 2700K and I think with those with HT off I only see about 100hz gain. But the i7-950 and i7-860 on the other hand gained about 200hz-300hz by disabling HT.


Interesting. However, I don't think it's temps that are the limiting factor for my overclock. Hours of Prime 95 never see max temps above 65 or so. My watercooling seems to be doing a good job. I am, however, running 32 GB of RAM so I'm working the IMC pretty hard. I like to run my games from a RAMDISK. I've wondered if cutting the amount of RAM in half would let me get over 5 GHz. Might test that some day just to satisfy my own curiosity.
All right, I'll test today with hyperthreading on and off to find out what that does to my clocks. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Not many Xeon's for 2011 are that cheap you might as well get a 3820 which would be easier to resale and also later be able to overclock if you keep it.


I could get a Xeon E5-2603 for £85 right now if I hadn't just spent my money on buying several motherboards









Much better than a £230 3820.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> My point earlier is disabling HT with the 3820 might not really get you 200Mhz more. Maybe you can get that much more from a 3930K or a 2700K. But I don't think a 3820 has enough of a temp issue with HT to give you that much better overclock. But even then I have owned 3930K and 2700K and I think with those with HT off I only see about 100hz gain. But the i7-950 and i7-860 on the other hand gained about 200hz-300hz by disabling HT.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. However, I don't think it's temps that are the limiting factor for my overclock. Hours of Prime 95 never see max temps above 65 or so. My watercooling seems to be doing a good job. I am, however, running 32 GB of RAM so I'm working the IMC pretty hard. I like to run my games from a RAMDISK. I've wondered if cutting the amount of RAM in half would let me get over 5 GHz. Might test that some day just to satisfy my own curiosity.
> All right, I'll test today with hyperthreading on and off to find out what that does to my clocks. Thanks for the reply.
Click to expand...

Do you need 32gb ram other than for a ramdisk? Ramdisk create more issues than it fixes, well not that it's fixing anything hehe. Hammering the IMC will directly affect the overclock. For me I'd rather go with 16gb reducing the load on the IMC and running fast memory speeds. My daily overclock is 4.5ghz with memory at 2400mhz and at 5.1 2133mhz.


----------



## UNOE

I live by microcenter the 3820 would be no brainer. But I see what you are saying price is much lower. In fact it very low under retail, so nice fine.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> My point earlier is disabling HT with the 3820 might not really get you 200Mhz more. Maybe you can get that much more from a 3930K or a 2700K. But I don't think a 3820 has enough of a temp issue with HT to give you that much better overclock. But even then I have owned 3930K and 2700K and I think with those with HT off I only see about 100hz gain. But the i7-950 and i7-860 on the other hand gained about 200hz-300hz by disabling HT.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. However, I don't think it's temps that are the limiting factor for my overclock. Hours of Prime 95 never see max temps above 65 or so. My watercooling seems to be doing a good job. I am, however, running 32 GB of RAM so I'm working the IMC pretty hard. I like to run my games from a RAMDISK. I've wondered if cutting the amount of RAM in half would let me get over 5 GHz. Might test that some day just to satisfy my own curiosity.
> All right, I'll test today with hyperthreading on and off to find out what that does to my clocks. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need 32gb ram other than for a ramdisk? Ramdisk create more issues than it fixes, well not that it's fixing anything hehe. Hammering the IMC will directly affect the overclock. For me I'd rather go with 16gb reducing the load on the IMC and running fast memory speeds. My daily overclock is 4.5ghz with memory at 2400mhz and at 5.1 2133mhz.
Click to expand...

I'm surprised with all that rad space your 24/7 is 4.5.
My 24/7 is 4.6 2133 and I can have my ram disk loaded with 2GB and three GPU's at full tilt. But I can't even come close to 4.9ghz like you can.
But I would have to agree I don't know how much good the ram disk actually does. I think I'll be going with RAID0 soon as Trim support is added then get rid of the ram disk. Intel releasing that for 7 series before - E platform was disheartening. Currently I just have my temp folder on the ram disk it helps to clean it up those temp files.


----------



## tsm106

I can score 216 fps in the heaven bench at 4.5ghz so it's actually plenty fast lol. Compare that to 5.1 at 228fps. The difference in that 12fps is the voltage, and at 4.5 I'm only pushing 1.24v. To run 1.24v and get 95% of the performance vs running 1.48v, hmm simple equation for me.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Do you need 32gb ram other than for a ramdisk? Ramdisk create more issues than it fixes, well not that it's fixing anything hehe. Hammering the IMC will directly affect the overclock. For me I'd rather go with 16gb reducing the load on the IMC and running fast memory speeds. My daily overclock is 4.5ghz with memory at 2400mhz and at 5.1 2133mhz.


Nope, don't need 32 Gb of RAM for anything other than the RAMDISK. Do I need the RAMDISK? No, but the game level load times are lightning fast. I'm almost always the first one to load. Actually the RAMDISK is, for me, just a new thing I knew I could try when I upgraded to X79. It's been interesting and fun to play around with and a learning experience for me. Bit costly though as the 32 Gb kit wasn't cheap and the RAMDISK software was $50.00. When gaming I boot with a fully loaded 26 Gb RAMDISK - (holds two or three complete games depending on game size) - and that means my RAM usage is at 90% on boot up. That must be hammering the memory controller. As far as the RAMDISK creating "issues" though, I havn't noticed any.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You can go into the bios under Fan Settings and turn PCH fan to the off settings, no need to unplug it.


as I mentioned when I change profile settings in the bios or even turn it off from there, nothing happened it doesn`t change speed or turn off, it doesn`t respond to the bios command no matter what I do.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You can go into the bios under Fan Settings and turn PCH fan to the off settings, no need to unplug it.
> 
> 
> 
> as I mentioned when I change profile settings in the bios or even turn it off from there, nothing happened it doesn`t change speed or turn off, it doesn`t respond to the bios command no matter what I do.
Click to expand...

Worst case... iirc, the pch fans uses a vga pwm plug. You can use an adapter like this with a mini fan controller(zalman) and take matters into your own hands yea?

http://www.moddiy.com/products/4%252dPin-PWM-Fan-Connector-%28Female%29-to-4%252dPin-Mini-GPU-Fan-Connector-%28Male%29.html


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mine is spinning at 6600 rpm and PCH is at 37°C (99°F)


thats good temps, mine is 41c idle when fan unplugged, are you having the same issue cuz this seems like a high rpm? are you able to change the PCH fan settings from the bios?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I can score 216 fps in the heaven bench at 4.5ghz so it's actually plenty fast lol. Compare that to 5.1 at 228fps. The difference in that 12fps is the voltage, and at 4.5 I'm only pushing 1.24v. To run 1.24v and get 95% of the performance vs running 1.48v, hmm simple equation for me.


That makes since so does the voltage scale really high after 4.5ghz ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I can score 216 fps in the heaven bench at 4.5ghz so it's actually plenty fast lol. Compare that to 5.1 at 228fps. The difference in that 12fps is the voltage, and at 4.5 I'm only pushing 1.24v. To run 1.24v and get 95% of the performance vs running 1.48v, hmm simple equation for me.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes since so does the voltage scale really high after 4.5ghz ?
Click to expand...

The voltage isn't a problem or that is the scaling. You know, 5.1 at 1.48v not a lot of volts. I don't see a need to run more than 4.5v for gaming as long as it can feed my cards. That said 5 or 5.1 is faster but I'm saving .24v of wear and tear so that is a fine trade to me.


----------



## LRRP

Looking for software that can monitor CPU and GPU temps and automatically shut down the computer if any temp exceeds values I set.
I'm concerned about possible unnoticed pump faliure while gaming. I have two loop's, one for CPU and MB and one for GPU's.
AI Suite doesn't see my GPU's. Anyone know of a program that can do this?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Looking for software that can monitor CPU and GPU temps and automatically shut down the computer if any temp exceeds values I set.
> I'm concerned about possible unnoticed pump faliure while gaming. I have two loop's, one for CPU and MB and one for GPU's.
> AI Suite doesn't see my GPU's. Anyone know of a program that can do this?


Your BIOS can monitor the speed of the pumps and warn you, if you plug the tachs in to fan headers on your MB.
AIDA64 can also monitor them and be configured for what you need.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Looking for software that can monitor CPU and GPU temps and automatically shut down the computer if any temp exceeds values I set.
> I'm concerned about possible unnoticed pump faliure while gaming. I have two loop's, one for CPU and MB and one for GPU's.
> AI Suite doesn't see my GPU's. Anyone know of a program that can do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Your BIOS can monitor the speed of the pumps and warn you, if you plug the tachs in to fan headers on your MB.
> AIDA64 can also monitor them and be configured for what you need.
Click to expand...

That depends on his pumps. Have a D5, you're sol. Have a DDC, you're in luck, hook up that rpm wire. Btw, if you were unfortunate enough to have a D5, you can mod it for rpm but that would obviously kill your warranty...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That depends on his pumps. Have a D5, you're sol. Have a DDC, you're in luck, hook up that rpm wire. Btw, if you were unfortunate enough to have a D5, you can mod it for rpm but that would obviously kill your warranty...


The mod is located here, if anyone needs.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That depends on his pumps. Have a D5, you're sol. Have a DDC, you're in luck, hook up that rpm wire. Btw, if you were unfortunate enough to have a D5, you can mod it for rpm but that would obviously kill your warranty...
> 
> 
> 
> The mod is located here, if anyone needs.
Click to expand...

On that note, you can also buy them pre-modded at sidewinders.


----------



## UNOE

What's is the vcore MOS volt. I had it set to 7v but now with Auto I'm able to more easily get to 4.7ghz. What is it doing with Auto is it lower or higher with Auto ? What is a safe range to use for this setting ?

Edit : 4.7ghz isn't stable but something else is going on. I'm getting stuck for some reason before I thought it was heat. So today is about 20 degress cooler. So thought I would try some more. But I'm not really stable at all over 4.7ghz. I was before in the past when I had Indigo Extreme. Setting the MOS volts to Auto did help though.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Your BIOS can monitor the speed of the pumps and warn you, if you plug the tachs in to fan headers on your MB.
> AIDA64 can also monitor them and be configured for what you need.


Thanks for reminding me about the BIOS warning feature. Had forgotten. Dug out the MB manual and read through that info again. Quoting from the manual - "Allows you to set the low speed limit of the CPU fan and the system sends warning message when the fan speed drops below the set value."
Can you tell me what form this "warning message" takes? And here's the million dollar question. If it's a 2D pop up desk top window would that be visable while a full screen 3D game was running? If not then that feature would be useless to me.
I could set this up but it looks like it might be a real hassle. My pumps are SWIFTECH MCP35X's running off a power supply different from the power supply that runs my board. They have PWM speed control but using it requires that the PWM connector have a common ground with the power supply running the board.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What's is the vcore MOS volt. I had it set to 7v but now with Auto I'm able to more easily get to 4.7ghz. What is it doing with Auto is it lower or higher with Auto ? What is a safe range to use for this setting ?


I think MOS reffers to "mosfets". I have seen a recomended value of 7v somewhere.

Found it.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?11727-Att.-Shimano-re-R4E-Bios-request-for-additional-VCORE-MOS-VOLT-Control-options.&s=e4673d8fbb93de24d52f62611f193585

I have mine set to 8v. Seemed to really help when I started pushing above 4.75 but note that I'm running a MB water block that would probably help with mosfet heat.
Hope that helps.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about the BIOS warning feature. Had forgotten. Dug out the MB manual and read through that info again. Quoting from the manual - "Allows you to set the low speed limit of the CPU fan and the system sends warning message when the fan speed drops below the set value."
> Can you tell me what form this "warning message" takes? And here's the million dollar question. If it's a 2D pop up desk top window would that be visable while a full screen 3D game was running? If not then that feature would be useless to me.
> I could set this up but it looks like it might be a real hassle. My pumps are SWIFTECH MCP35X's running off a power supply different from the power supply that runs my board. They have PWM speed control but using it requires that the PWM connector have a common ground with the power supply running the board.


Once the fan spins below the setting, it will normally just shut your computer down.

Having separate power supplies, I'd say get a cheap fan controller that has an alarm on it for slow/no RPMs.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Once the fan spins below the setting, it will normally just shut your computer down.


Really!!! The "WARNING" means the computer gets shut down? PERFECT. Exactly what I need. I will start reconfiguring my pump wiring to take advantage of that. THANK YOU.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> I think MOS reffers to "mosfets". I have seen a recomended value of 7v somewhere.
> Found it.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?11727-Att.-Shimano-re-R4E-Bios-request-for-additional-VCORE-MOS-VOLT-Control-options.&s=e4673d8fbb93de24d52f62611f193585
> I have mine set to 8v. Seemed to really help when I started pushing above 4.75 but note that I'm running a MB water block that would probably help with mosfet heat.
> Hope that helps.


Thanks, Cool yeah I have a water block too. What do you have CPU Power Duty Control at ?


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Thanks, Cool yeah I have a water block too. What do you have CPU Power Duty Control at ?


EXTREME


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Once the fan spins below the setting, it will normally just shut your computer down.


Ok, did some testing on this. The BIOS "Q Fan" deal is useless to me. Configured the CPU Q Fan settings and connected an old CPU fan I had laying around. Booted to Windows. Put on a leather glove and stuck my finger in the fan to stop the blades. NOTHING!! - no warning of any kind and the computer did not shut down. Went into BIOS Fan monitoring and watched the RPM reading while I did the same thing. Reading changed from 1700 RPM to N\A and that is what shows when no fan is connected. Then I held my gloved finger lightly against the fan blades to slow but not stop the fan. When the RPM reading dropped below 600 the color of the readout changed from black to red. Wow, ain't that just peachy. That would shure save my comp some night while I'm absorbed in fragging away with a few beers in me. Completely and utterly useless if you ask me. I need a plan "B"


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Ok, did some testing on this. The BIOS "Q Fan" deal is useless to me. Configured the CPU Q Fan settings and connected an old CPU fan I had laying around. Booted to Windows. Put on a leather glove and stuck my finger in the fan to stop the blades. NOTHING!! - no warning of any kind and the computer did not shut down. Went into BIOS Fan monitoring and watched the RPM reading while I did the same thing. Reading changed from 1700 RPM to N\A and that is what shows when no fan is connected. Then I held my gloved finger lightly against the fan blades to slow but not stop the fan. When the RPM reading dropped below 600 the color of the readout changed from black to red. Wow, ain't that just peachy. That would shure save my comp some night while I'm absorbed in fragging away with a few beers in me. Completely and utterly useless if you ask me. I need a plan "B"


Wow, that's out of control. I've never tested that, but thought about just unplugging my pump from it to see what would happen.

Maybe ASUS should be made aware of that, so they can fix it correctly in future BIOS updates.









A fan controller with an alarm setting? I'm in the same boat with you now...lol


----------



## tsm106

The fan suite should have controls for that iirc, or use speedfan.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Wow, that's out of control. I've never tested that, but thought about just unplugging my pump from it to see what would happen.
> Maybe ASUS should be made aware of that, so they can fix it correctly in future BIOS updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet all ASUS designed it to do is just what it does; change the color of the RPM readout at the BIOS level and nothing else. If so they would not consider it broken and therefore not in need of fixing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A fan controller with an alarm setting? I'm in the same boat with you now...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thats the best answer I think. I'd be leery of trusting any software especially at the O.S. level. What if your comp freezes \ locks up? A software alarm wouldn't work in that case.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The fan suite should have controls for that iirc, or use speedfan.


If by "fan suite" you mean in BIOS I am now pretty certain it doesn't. I checked out SpeedFan yesterday and it won't do what I need either. I'd like to have a ROBUST protection mechanism of some sort. The R4E BIOS is not the answer as far as my testing shows. Don't think I missed any possible configuration's while testing but I'm certainly not infallable.


----------



## ugotd8

AI suite has Probe_II which has popup warnings out the wazoo.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> AI suite has Probe_II which has popup warnings out the wazoo.


Had it installed early in my R4E build. It doesn't see my vid cards for some reason. EVERYTHING regarding vid cards is greyed out. Probably has something to do with the fact that my cards are very non-reference. I didn't like that software much, seemed a bit twitchy and intrusive, so I uninstalled it. Now I think I'll revisit it. Since it can't see my vid cards can you tell me if it does fan speed alarms? If so I might be able to get somthing workable set up. Thanks.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> AI suite has Probe_II which has popup warnings out the wazoo.


If you have PROBE II installed I'd appreciate the answer to another question before I go to the trouble of installing it again only to discover it won't do what I need. Will the "popup warnings" show while in a game or only while working in 2D on the desktop?

Thanks again.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> If you have PROBE II installed I'd appreciate the answer to another question before I go to the trouble of installing it again only to discover it won't do what I need. Will the "popup warnings" show while in a game or only while working in 2D on the desktop?
> Thanks again.


Sorry, I have no idea. I don't own any games.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea. I don't own any games.


Why shure you do - you own Solitaire if you own Windows - lol.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## LRRP

Installed PROBE II and tested it's fan speed alert function. Works fine on the desktop but the popup warnings DO NOT show if you are in game full screen. When you go back to the desktop there is the warning banner. USELESS!


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Wow, that's out of control. I've never tested that, but thought about just unplugging my pump from it to see what would happen.
> Maybe ASUS should be made aware of that, so they can fix it correctly in future BIOS updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fan controller with an alarm setting? I'm in the same boat with you now...lol


http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/PC_Fan_Failure_Alarm/

Jeeezz Mac, do we actually have no choice but to build it ourselve's?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/PC_Fan_Failure_Alarm/
> Jeeezz Mac, do we actually have no choice but to build it ourselve's?


Maybe this will work: PC Fan Failure Alarm with TX3 Connector









Edit: I forgot to ask, but do you have a speaker connected to your board? That could be why you didn't hear the BIOS alarm? Just a thought.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Maybe this will work: PC Fan Failure Alarm with TX3 Connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot to ask, but do you have a speaker connected to your board? That could be why you didn't hear the BIOS alarm? Just a thought.


And a damn good thought - face palm! No I don't. Are you certain the BIOS does an audible alarm?

Nice find there on that in line unit. Bit pricey but I could cut back on other things for a month I suppose. lol


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> And a damn good thought - face palm! No I don't. Are you certain the BIOS does an audible alarm?
> Nice find there on that in line unit. Bit pricey but I could cut back on other things for a month I suppose. lol


I have no idea. I still haven't tested it myself...lol A bit pricey, but I can go without for the peace of mind.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Maybe this will work: PC Fan Failure Alarm with TX3 Connector


Ordered a couple to test.

MacG32; I can let you know if \ how they work if you want me to.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Ordered a couple to test.
> MacG32; I can let you know if \ how they work if you want me to.


I've ordered 5 of them...lol Thanks though.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I've ordered 5 of them...lol Thanks though.


Must be nice to be so rich you can just throw money around like that.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Must be nice to be so rich you can just throw money around like that.


Just a drop in the well...lol


----------



## tsm106

Highroller!


----------



## Master Freez

Hi 2all







Rampage IV Extreme, BIOS 2105

I have two problems and i didn't found any solution:

1) I turn on the pc, booting into Windows 7, os is installing updates, it fails (before this problem was the only) and after reboot just from the bios there is NO hard drives and SSD's! Only turning pc off and waiting about 20-30 seconds helps... Sometimes it doesn't.

2) I have 2x OCZ Vertex 3 90GB in raid-0, same firmware 2.15, but totally different model numbers. Sometimes with no reason and every time after BIOS update one SSD fails and OS can freez in that moment. Both ssd's are fine due to SMART logs from CrystalDiskInfo (only this thing can see it under raid). In the end no fails or problems in OS with ssd's, but Intel Rapid Storage software shows failure on one ssd. No helpful description at all, all that i can do is reset ssd state to normal...

Maybe somebody know what i should do... 9 years in PC world, 5 grands into the beast and..i can't boot it









Thanks in advance and sorry for my english!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Highroller!


You know it...lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Hi 2all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage IV Extreme, BIOS 2105
> I have two problems and i didn't found any solution:
> 1) I turn on the pc, booting into Windows 7, os is installing updates, it fails (before this problem was the only) and after reboot just from the bios there is NO hard drives and SSD's! Only turning pc off and waiting about 20-30 seconds helps... Sometimes it doesn't.
> 2) I have 2x OCZ Vertex 3 90GB in raid-0, same firmware 2.15, but totally different model numbers. Sometimes with no reason and every time after BIOS update one SSD fails and OS can freez in that moment. Both ssd's are fine due to SMART logs from CrystalDiskInfo (only this thing can see it under raid). In the end no fails or problems in OS with ssd's, but Intel Rapid Storage software shows failure on one ssd. No helpful description at all, all that i can do is reset ssd state to normal...
> Maybe somebody know what i should do... 9 years in PC world, 5 grands into the beast and..i can't boot it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my english!


Sounds like the problem I had with some of my drives not showing up with the quick boot selected in the BIOS. Try changing it to normal boot and see if that works.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> You know it...lol
> Sounds like the problem I had with some of my drives not showing up with the quick boot selected in the BIOS. Try changing it to normal boot and see if that works.


Thanks for idea







! Khm, but it's also strange due to i'm using this bios not the first day and problem appeared only now... Ok, normal boot, i'll try it later (video convertation processing now







)

________________________________

IT WORKS!!!























Thaks again


----------



## Ttar3ebei7990x

Hi, I'm trying to get my memory to run at 1866 Mhz, but it will only run stable at 1333 Mhz. It boot's with 1866 Mhz when the cpu level up is set to disabled, but when windows is loading in drivers it bluescreen's. When I try to use XMP it doesn't boot. The fans and everything is working, but the monitor's doesn't start.


----------



## Gottex

Hi guys,
I'm new here, and I have a question about stability
The *fat_italian_stallion* suggested me to ask *tsm106* about it, but maybe some of you had this kind of issue

My rig:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X(C2)@4.8GHz 1.424v (Offset +0.035), HT-on
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79 (bios 3010)
Video: TRI-SLI MSI N580GTX-M2D15D5
Memory: G.Skill RipjawsZ < F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH> DDR-III DIMM 16Gb KIT 4*4Gb < PC3-17000> CL9
SSD1: 128Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4 Series
SSD2: 512Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4 Series
HDD1: 2Tb SATA-III Western Digital Caviar Black
PSU: Lepa G1600-MA 1600W
Case: Danger Dan Black Series - LDR Tower 29 - Double Wide
Monitor: Dell 3007WFP-HC
OS: Windows 7 Ult 64-bit SP1

Water cooling:
- Black Ice® SR1 560 Radiator Series Designed for Low Flow Fans - Black - x3
- Black Ice® SR1 280 Radiator Series Designed for Low Flow Fans - Black - x2.
- Black Ice® SR1 140 Radiator Series Designed for Low Flow Fans - Black - x1

- PPC's DUAL Über 655 Fully Modded D5 Water Pump (Single Loop) - Matte Black - x1

Full cover: - Koolance MB-ASR4E
GPU: - Koolance VID-NX580 x3
CPU: - Koolance CPU-370 (CPU), Rev1.1
Fans: - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan - 1700 RPM - 27 dBA - x17.
Fan controller: - Lamptron FC-8 30 Watts Per Channel 8 Channel - Black
Reservoir: - Phobya Balancer 450 Black Nickel

I've set offset mode +0.035 (1.42 manual)
stap 100Mhz
But sometimes I got random freeze in idle, donno where to dig to fix it. Some say its because of SSD, some say its mem. I can play for hours, stress with Prime for 12 hours, run LinX for 10-15 passes, its all fine, I've tested mem with memtest 4.20 for 8 hours, no errors (beta version 5.0b1 gives errors, tried three kits of mem, Dominator GT, mein and GSKILL Ares, but they are all fine on 4.20 version, guess its because of beta not stable). My mem timings are set manually.
Anyway here are my settings: (maybe u'll give me some advice what to tweek to get rid of random freeze in idle ???)
right now the setting like on screens except as I told above about strap and offset
Maybe vtt-vccsa too low?


----------



## XT-107

new bios 3010 for R4E

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?24065-BIOS-3010-Release-Notes-Change-Log&country=&status=

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asus/asus_rampage_iv_extreme.htm


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm new here, and I have a question about stability
> The *fat_italian_stallion* suggested me to ask *tsm106* about it, but maybe some of you had this kind of issue
> My rig:
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X(C2)@4.8GHz 1.424v (Offset +0.035), HT-on
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79 (bios 3010)
> Video: TRI-SLI MSI N580GTX-M2D15D5
> Memory: G.Skill RipjawsZ < F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH> DDR-III DIMM 16Gb KIT 4*4Gb < PC3-17000> CL9
> SSD1: 128Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4 Series
> SSD2: 512Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4 Series
> HDD1: 2Tb SATA-III Western Digital Caviar Black
> PSU: Lepa G1600-MA 1600W
> Case: Danger Dan Black Series - LDR Tower 29 - Double Wide
> Monitor: Dell 3007WFP-HC
> OS: Windows 7 Ult 64-bit SP1
> Water cooling:
> - Black Ice® SR1 560 Radiator Series Designed for Low Flow Fans - Black - x3
> - Black Ice® SR1 280 Radiator Series Designed for Low Flow Fans - Black - x2.
> - Black Ice® SR1 140 Radiator Series Designed for Low Flow Fans - Black - x1
> - PPC's DUAL Über 655 Fully Modded D5 Water Pump (Single Loop) - Matte Black - x1
> Full cover: - Koolance MB-ASR4E
> GPU: - Koolance VID-NX580 x3
> CPU: - Koolance CPU-370 (CPU), Rev1.1
> Fans: - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan - 1700 RPM - 27 dBA - x17.
> Fan controller: - Lamptron FC-8 30 Watts Per Channel 8 Channel - Black
> Reservoir: - Phobya Balancer 450 Black Nickel
> I've set offset mode +0.035 (1.42 manual)
> stap 100Mhz
> But sometimes I got random freeze in idle, donno where to dig to fix it. Some say its because of SSD, some say its mem. I can play for hours, stress with Prime for 12 hours, run LinX for 10-15 passes, its all fine, I've tested mem with memtest 4.20 for 8 hours, no errors (beta version 5.0b1 gives errors, tried three kits of mem, Dominator GT, mein and GSKILL Ares, but they are all fine on 4.20 version, guess its because of beta not stable). My mem timings are set manually.
> Anyway here are my settings: (maybe u'll give me some advice what to tweek to get rid of random freeze in idle ???)
> right now the setting like on screens except as I told above about strap and offset
> Maybe vtt-vccsa too low?


No need to run LCC at high for offset mode overclocking, I run mine off (AUTO). Seems to provide more idle vcore this way.

Also, make sure C3/C6/C7 cstates are disabled if switching to offset mode

One last thing, look over post #1200 of this thread for my BIOS settings @ 4.9. (your memory settings will be different, of course).


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> No need to run LCC at high for offset mode overclocking, I run mine off (AUTO). Seems to provide more idle vcore this way.
> Also, make sure C3/C6/C7 cstates are disabled if switching to offset mode
> One last thing, look over post #1200 of this thread for my BIOS settings @ 4.9. (your memory settings will be different, of course).


Thanx mate, I'll follow your post.
I have to set LLC on High unless I won't pass LinX or may have BSOD x101 (meaning need more vcore) while gaming or stuff ...
I've disabled C3/C6/C7 as u suggested and Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor (took from your post) other things left untouched just to try if it gives me anything. I'll keep my PC "ON" for tomorrow and see if it freezes in idle. Also setting STRAP on 100Mhz may do smth, but I donno, some guy from overclockers.ru forum told me to give it a try.
Will keep you posted


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Thanks for idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Khm, but it's also strange due to i'm using this bios not the first day and problem appeared only now... Ok, normal boot, i'll try it later (video convertation processing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> ________________________________
> IT WORKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaks again


You're welcome.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ttar3ebei7990x*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to get my memory to run at 1866 Mhz, but it will only run stable at 1333 Mhz. It boot's with 1866 Mhz when the cpu level up is set to disabled, but when windows is loading in drivers it bluescreen's. When I try to use XMP it doesn't boot. The fans and everything is working, but the monitor's doesn't start.


Try reading this post and following the instructions. I'm sure it will get you to where you want to be.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> new bios 3010 for R4E
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?24065-BIOS-3010-Release-Notes-Change-Log&country=&status=
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asus/asus_rampage_iv_extreme.htm


Thank you for the update.







+Rep


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Can someone please help me... I suspect that my new rig hasn't started working at all because of my R4E. I've gone through a number of possibilities, such as changing out the PSU, GPU, and RAM. All of those are either new, or have been replaced by the manufacture under warranty. With all of those replacements now done, I still get nothing. I don't have access to a multimeter, let alone have the work space or knowledge to use one, so I'm left with the only option, which is to RMA it. I can't even get into the BIOS at all. Ceadderman suggested that get a Cross Ship RMA from ASUS, which is probably what it will all come down to in order to solve this mystery. Has anyone had any experience with RMA'ing their R4E? And if so, can you point me to the person/link that I need to use. Thanks...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Can someone please help me... I suspect that my new rig hasn't started working at all because of my R4E. I've gone through a number of possibilities, such as changing out the PSU, GPU, and RAM. All of those are either new, or have been replaced by the manufacture under warranty. With all of those replacements now done, I still get nothing. I don't have access to a multimeter, let alone have the work space or knowledge to use one, so I'm left with the only option, which is to RMA it. I can't even get into the BIOS at all. Ceadderman suggested that get a Cross Ship RMA from ASUS, which is probably what it will all come down to in order to solve this mystery. Has anyone had any experience with RMA'ing their R4E? And if so, can you point me to the person/link that I need to use. Thanks...


Sounds like your board is dead. Sorry to hear that. Here's the RMA link.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Can someone please help me... I suspect that my new rig hasn't started working at all because of my R4E. I've gone through a number of possibilities, such as changing out the PSU, GPU, and RAM. All of those are either new, or have been replaced by the manufacture under warranty. With all of those replacements now done, I still get nothing. I don't have access to a multimeter, let alone have the work space or knowledge to use one, so I'm left with the only option, which is to RMA it. I can't even get into the BIOS at all. Ceadderman suggested that get a Cross Ship RMA from ASUS, which is probably what it will all come down to in order to solve this mystery. Has anyone had any experience with RMA'ing their R4E? And if so, can you point me to the person/link that I need to use. Thanks...


How old is the board? Return/exchange it if you can. RMA with Asus right now can in all likelihood would be a nightmare. Btw, do you get any lights on on the mb or is it totally dead?


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ttar3ebei7990x*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to get my memory to run at 1866 Mhz, but it will only run stable at 1333 Mhz. It boot's with 1866 Mhz when the cpu level up is set to disabled, but when windows is loading in drivers it bluescreen's. When I try to use XMP it doesn't boot. The fans and everything is working, but the monitor's doesn't start.


Hmm... Try the latest bios and set the X.M.P profile + manually set the CPU multiplier by all cores. With my stock mb it didin't work too.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Can someone please help me... I suspect that my new rig hasn't started working at all because of my R4E. I've gone through a number of possibilities, such as changing out the PSU, GPU, and RAM. All of those are either new, or have been replaced by the manufacture under warranty. With all of those replacements now done, I still get nothing. I don't have access to a multimeter, let alone have the work space or knowledge to use one, so I'm left with the only option, which is to RMA it. I can't even get into the BIOS at all. Ceadderman suggested that get a Cross Ship RMA from ASUS, which is probably what it will all come down to in order to solve this mystery. Has anyone had any experience with RMA'ing their R4E? And if so, can you point me to the person/link that I need to use. Thanks...


Please contact/email Asus rep (cl-jeffrey / http://www.overclock.net/t/1281274/new-member-customer-loyalty-team-for-asus ). You can do advanced RMA if I'm not mistaken where replacement will be shipped out to you while you ship back the current one.


----------



## alancsalt

This mother of a board!

I have been having a slow loading game problem... especially GTA4..
I just fixed it.
I had my 6GBps HDD plugged into a 3GBps SATA connector. Swapped it to the Intel 6GBps connector and now it is loading quickly. DOH!

Reading the manual I also noticed the four pin RAM EZ_plug next to the six pin vga.. so I connected it, but don't know if it is necessary for normal operation.

EDIT: Nope, spoke too soon...loading GTA4 ridiculously slowly again...

EDIT: Got it. It did not like one of the save files. Swapped them out for an earlier "user"s saves and loading was normal...

That took hours to track down...


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How old is the board? Return/exchange it if you can. RMA with Asus right now can in all likelihood would be a nightmare. Btw, do you get any lights on on the mb or is it totally dead?


I bought it back in January this year. Unlike some builders that can buy everything all at once, I've been buying over the last 8 months. The last two months have been figuring out why I can't get the BIOS screen. That included replacing the video card, switching out my RAM, and all the other normal tests you would do to sold the mystery.

As for the lights on the board, YES, they do come on. When I hit the power button, everything looks normal as if it's starting up - lights and fans on, pump working, etc. The digital display on the mobo will cycle through random codes, and it'll eventually stop at one or another. The last time I tried it, it stopped on A2 (IDE Detect), and has been there for the last 4 weeks. Some say that it might be a DVI connection, but who knows. Or, that it could be a short in the board. Either way, I've spent enough money on this build and need to see some results, or at least the fruits of my hard labor... As always, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How old is the board? Return/exchange it if you can. RMA with Asus right now can in all likelihood would be a nightmare. Btw, do you get any lights on on the mb or is it totally dead?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it back in January this year. Unlike some builders that can buy everything all at once, I've been buying over the last 8 months. The last two months have been figuring out why I can't get the BIOS screen. That included replacing the video card, switching out my RAM, and all the other normal tests you would do to sold the mystery.
> 
> *As for the lights on the board, YES, they do come on. When I hit the power button, everything looks normal as if it's starting up - lights and fans on, pump working, etc. The digital display on the mobo will cycle through random codes, and it'll eventually stop at one or another.* The last time I tried it, it stopped on A2 (IDE Detect), and has been there for the last 4 weeks. Some say that it might be a DVI connection, but who knows. Or, that it could be a short in the board. Either way, I've spent enough money on this build and need to see some results, or at least the fruits of my hard labor... As always, any help is much appreciated.
Click to expand...

That's a bad sign. If the board lights up and no post, it's possibly the cpu. Dead cpu act exactly the same. You'll need either another board, or another cpu to test so to rule out one or the other.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a bad sign. If the board lights up and no post, it's possibly the cpu. Dead cpu act exactly the same. You'll need either another board, or another cpu to test so to rule out one or the other.


Awww crap... Maybe I can take it to Frys and have them run a quick test on both the mobo and the CPU before I inquire about an RMA from ASUS.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a bad sign. If the board lights up and no post, it's possibly the cpu. Dead cpu act exactly the same. You'll need either another board, or another cpu to test so to rule out one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww crap... Maybe I can take it to Frys and have them run a quick test on both the mobo and the CPU before I inquire about an RMA from ASUS.
Click to expand...

Fry's can do that. If you'er ever down by Newport Beach, lemme know.


----------



## un1b4ll

Whew, I'm finally up and running, kinda.

list of things to do:

1. Return borrowed 660Ti when my GTX 670 DCUII Arrives from RMA
2. Buy another GTX 670 DCUII (possibly today)
3. Install Noctura NF-F12 fans for push/pull on the radiator.
4. Reapply TIM. I'm using Shin Etsu but I did a really poor job of the application I'm guessing, as there's a ~10c temperature spread at load (61c - 71c)
5. Put effort into the overclock and do real testing, right now I just threw up some settings and it's solid but far from perfect.
6. Choose case fan for the bottom of the FT03 (Suggestions, anyone?)
7. Fill in the 3rd and 4th memory slots. This is my top priority!

I've still got a bit of work to be done, but I wanted to show off my pride and joy. It was the hardest build I've done yet by a long shot. I lack a lot of skill and natural dexterity and this case was not easy to build in for my yeti hands, but I like the way it's turned out so far and I'm really looking forward to what she can do. Pics provided.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Fry's can do that. If you'er ever down by Newport Beach, lemme know.


Looks like we're almost there. Between work, the gym, and family, setting aside enough time to get this thing fixed has been arduous. But at least the problem has been narrowed down to one or both items now. I'll get cracking on disassembling the rig tonight or this weekend, and make some time to go to Frys for them to test it out. I hope it turns out to be the board, and not the chip.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Whew, I'm finally up and running, kinda. I've still got a bit of work to be done, but I wanted to show off my pride and joy. It was the hardest build I've done yet by a long shot. I lack a lot of skill and natural dexterity and this case was not easy to build in for my yeti hands, but I like the way it's turned out so far and I'm really looking forward to what she can do.


Looks good.







I'm glad to finally see it up and running.


----------



## JaBR23KiX

Hi there.

Can i join this great club ? I sell my latest rig with Maximus IV extreme-Z and now ride on RIVE and want to join in very much.

Greetings from Czech Rep, ROGers.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaBR23KiX*
> 
> Hi there.
> Can i join this great club ? I sell my latest rig with Maximus IV extreme-Z and now ride on RIVE and want to join in very much.
> Greetings from Czech Rep, ROGers.


Yes you can. It's self sign up in the first post with a valid CPU-Z link.







You can add your rig to your signature by following these instructions as well.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Fry's can do that. If you'er ever down by Newport Beach, lemme know.


Took the motherboard, chip and memory to Frys today, and they tested both the mobo and the chip, and both appeared to be working just fine. I guess the SLI switches on the mobo were all set to "on". But then when I brought it home and hooked up everything, I had the same problem... No posting and no BIOS screen... Any other suggestions?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Took the motherboard, chip and memory to Frys today, and they tested both the mobo and the chip, and both appeared to be working just fine. I guess the SLI switches on the mobo were all set to "on". But then when I brought it home and hooked up everything, I had the same problem... No posting and no BIOS screen... Any other suggestions?


Did you watch them test it?
Have you attempted to breadbox the board, only cpu/mem/gpu/power while using the stock cooler?

What bios is on the board?
Have you tried both bios chips?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Took the motherboard, chip and memory to Frys today, and they tested both the mobo and the chip, and both appeared to be working just fine. I guess the SLI switches on the mobo were all set to "on". But then when I brought it home and hooked up everything, I had the same problem... No posting and no BIOS screen... Any other suggestions?


I have not read everything you have done but If you haven't checked its a dead PSU.

EDIT

Just did a quick read, test it on the box for shorting.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Did you watch them test it?
> Have you attempted to breadbox the board, only cpu/mem/gpu/power while using the stock cooler?
> What bios is on the board?
> Have you tried both bios chips?


I told the guy everything that I've told you guys. Yes I did watch the entire process, and yes he did test both mobo and CPU together while I watched. The BIOS screen even had a ROG logo on it, and my parts were just 10 feet away in plain sight - so I knew he wasn't using another setup. It's just very strange that these components work fine when tested individually, but together, they don't... By the way, the EVGA logo still blinks on the GTX590, and I'm still getting the A2 code.


----------



## tsm106

I would double check your install looking for a possible short and your cabling.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> No need to run LCC at high for offset mode overclocking, I run mine off (AUTO). Seems to provide more idle vcore this way.
> Also, make sure C3/C6/C7 cstates are disabled if switching to offset mode
> One last thing, look over post #1200 of this thread for my BIOS settings @ 4.9. (your memory settings will be different, of course).


I'm using offset on my 4.5Ghz OC, just wanted to ask what does disabling those cstates that you listed do? I've still got them enabled.


----------



## kizwan

C-states are CPU power management. When working, CPU is in the C0 state. When done it will goes into C1 or C3 or C6 or C7. In C1 state, CPU is in "standby mode" (can resume working immediately) & using less power. In the deeper states (C3/C6/C7), CPU take longer time transition back to the C0 state & on some CPUs, this can cause instability when overclocked. If you doesn't experience stability issue, no need to disabled C3/C6/C7.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I would double check your install looking for a possible short and your cabling.


I can't imagine which cable it could be, except for the power cables on my singular GTX 590 that I had extended a while back.

The Fry's tech left the memory and chip inside the mobo, and also left whatever configurations he did when he showed me the post. I assembled everything immediately after I came home from Frys, and bled the loop. This took a while, but the code eventually stayed at 64. I think at this point I need to just bring the entire PC to a shop and say "Here, get it to post. Get it to the bios screen"...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I would double check your install looking for a possible short and your cabling.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine which cable it could be, except for the power cables on my singular GTX 590 that I had extended a while back.
> 
> The Fry's tech left the memory and chip inside the mobo, and also left whatever configurations he did when he showed me the post. I assembled everything immediately after I came home from Frys, and bled the loop. This took a while, but the code eventually stayed at 64. I think at this point I need to just bring the entire PC to a shop and say "Here, get it to post. Get it to the bios screen"...
Click to expand...

To be blunt it's something in your setup. Are there any other cards in your rig, remove them, try again?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> To be blunt it's something in your setup. Are there any other cards in your rig, remove them, try again?


I was affraid you'd say that... In fact while I was reading the graphics card section in the R4E manual last night, it did cross my mind to remove the card from the equasion. If it works, then fine, I'll just have to get another card at some point. But at least it'll work... I hope. I'll give it another try this weekend and hand it over to a shop to see if they can figure it out. If not I'll drain the loop, and see what happens without the card. I'd be disappointed without a card for the time being, but if that's what it takes to get my rig working, then that's more important. I can always get another one later on.


----------



## mybadomen

Guys i know you probably answered this a thousand times already but i cant seem to find it. For 2 GTX680'S in SLI on the Rampage Formula IV X79 can you tell me what slots i would be in? Or the reason i need to do this is to order 2 EK CSQ blocks and bridge setup but im not sure which to order.

Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys i know you probably answered this a thousand times already but i cant seem to find it. For 2 GTX680'S in SLI on the Rampage Formula IV X79 can you tell me what slots i would be in? Or the reason i need to do this is to order 2 EK CSQ blocks and bridge setup but im not sure which to order.
> Thanks


The 1st and 3rd for 16x. If you look at the soldering points on the back, you'll see that the 1st and 3rd have the most.









Edit: 1st and 4th physical slots, but 1st and 3rd PCI-E x16 slots. Just to make sure it's not confused by anyone.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The 1st and 3rd for 16x. If you look at the soldering points on the back, you'll see that the 1st and 3rd have the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 1st and 4th physical slots, but 1st and 3rd PCI-E x16 slots. Just to make sure it's not confused by anyone.


I'm trying to figure this out as well. I have been running 2 680's in slots 1 and 4 with no problems. I want to get 2 waterblocks but I'm not sure which ek-fc bridge I need. Am I going to have to change the slots of the cards. Can anyone recommend which ek-fc bridge to get. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tsm106

1st and 3rd slots for x16 is triple width, so don't forget to get a blank.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 1st and 3rd slots for x16 is triple width, so don't forget to get a blank.


So would I get a dual 3 slot or a triple slot. I'm sorry I'm still a little confused. Also what is a blank.


----------



## tsm106

I would get a triple triple (ie tri sli) with a blank, which plugs the 2nd slot. It's more flexible this way since blanks are like 5 bucks, so in the future you could go tri sli, etc.


----------



## UNOE

I installed some Samsung Ram few hours ago. It really helping my overclock over those 2133 Mushkin kit.
Right now I'm doing 10-10-10-24 1t with 1.525v. At 4.7Ghz +offset 0.020 LLC High. It was easier to get to 4.7ghz stable as well. Not sure why yet. Before I was at 4.6ghz.
Really liking this ram.


----------



## tsm106

24t is pretty low. You can probably run the ram at 2133 those setting 28t at around 1.47v give or take.


----------



## mybadomen

Thank Guys for Answering the questions regarding the slots. I am in 1 and 4 Physical slots that's what confused me. And now i realize what i couldn't find a bridge from ek its because i need the triple and a blank off. You guys rock thanks. Very happy i don't have to move my cards as they are all setup and running on water right now but i heard 1 and 3 and thought that meant i had to move to the black slot.

Again Appreciated and rep given where deserved.


----------



## UNOE

I just moved it to 2400 11-11-11-28 like you recommend a few pages back. Why is 24 to low ? Does it not benefit using anything lower than 28 ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I just moved it to 2400 11-11-11-28 like you recommend a few pages back. Why is 24 to low ? Does it not benefit using anything lower than 28 ?


I see most running 26-28t. If it's stable for you then its fine. Ah you're running 2400 now... it's silly how flexible this ram is huh?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I see most running 26-28t. If it's stable for you then its fine. Ah you're running 2400 now... it's silly how flexible this ram is huh?


Yeah I have some work to do though still. They are nice ram. I decided since I'm doing all this work on a new overclock I should change bios to 3010. But now I can't get 4.7ghz stable. I keep getting rounding errors now. With all the same settings I was using from 2105 bios. I can see I have alot more messing with this overclock to do before I'm stable again.


----------



## MykaAurora

Owh, forgot to mention. My problem that was humming audible through speakers/headphones connected using front jack. Solved by upgrade to WIN7 SP1. So if anyone else having this problem, try upgrade to SP1 first.

Just my 2 cents.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyGrunt

New AI Suite II V2.00.01 for Win 7 & 8 on Asus website


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> New AI Suite II V2.00.01 for Win 7 & 8 on Asus website


Thanks for the update.







+Rep

22OCT seems to be a big day for updates to drivers.


----------



## MacG32

boyasaurus, you'll have to resubmit you CPU-Z Validation. The one in the sign up sheet was rejected. It happened to me on my first attempts. The next day it was fine.


----------



## UNOE

I installed windows8 last night. I got it for $14.99 just pick custom Performance PC and you can get it for $14.99. Well anyway something weird is happening I just whats my bclk shot up to 104 while running prime I never seen this happen before. Does win8 auto adjust bclk now or Is it a bios setting I missed.

Edit : It only has happen ounce that I know of and for about 30 seconds then returned to 100 bclk.


----------



## cky2k6

Maybe I'm just being a crackpot, but is there really no option to disable sata ports/drives in the bios for this board? This is a huge pita when installing Windows since it likes to place various portions of the OS on seemingly arbitrary drives (to be fair, maybe it looks for device on port 0?). In any case, its helpful to be able to disable all the drives other than boot, so its pretty odd that this board has no such ability.


----------



## driftingforlife

Im sure under the list of all connected drives you can disable each drive individually.


----------



## cky2k6

No, I've been checking for nearly a year, hoping they would realize this and include it with a bios update. All you can do in the sata setup section with individual ports is enable hot plug. The drives themselves are grayed out. To be fair, the fault lies with Microsoft for not letting you choose where the mbr and hidden partition are placed, but this is a common feature and has been on every other board I've owned.


----------



## Scorpion667

For all you audiophiles, just a friendly reminder that disabling HPET (High Precision Event Timer) in BIOS will reduce your DPC latency by a large amount, depending on your config.

With EIST disabled (no downclock) my DPC latency is 7-12ns idle, EIST on (downclock enabled) 25-32ns idle. Before learning about HPET's impact I was sitting at 125ns DPC latency.

I can't guarantee these results, it depends on your individual setup and BIOS settings.

Ah, the WEIRD things I find because of Obsessive Compulsive Disorder...


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hi just wondering if any one know a good offset OC guide for the 3930k. Or some good settings redoing my OC!

BTW just got 3010 bios seems to boot a lot quicker maybe that's because i'v removed my OC and the opening screen looks far better no no longer a pixelated Asus sign!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> For all you audiophiles, just a friendly reminder that disabling HPET (High Precision Event Timer) in BIOS will reduce your DPC latency by a large amount, depending on your config.
> With EIST disabled (no downclock) my DPC latency is 7-12ns idle, EIST on (downclock enabled) 25-32ns idle. Before learning about HPET's impact I was sitting at 125ns DPC latency.
> I can't guarantee these results, it depends on your individual setup and BIOS settings.
> Ah, the WEIRD things I find because of Obsessive Compulsive Disorder...


Hadn't heard of it. Googled it. Can cause sound issues too. Using this? Download DPC Latency Checker from http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml

Anyway, I'm sucked in, so I'll check it out..









Hmmm, my Win7 system is fine, but seeing lots of posts about high DPC latency in Win8


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys heres my best yet custom water....



































I will be very lucky to squeeze any more out of it ......... but anything is possible..


----------



## Jokah

Hey all.

Could someone please explain the best method for going from 1305 BIOS to 3010 or at least point me in the right direction. I seem to recall reading somewhere that something in between these two has changed?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hadn't heard of it. Googled it. Can cause sound issues too. Using this? Download DPC Latency Checker from http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml
> Anyway, I'm sucked in, so I'll check it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, my Win7 system is fine, but seeing lots of posts about high DPC latency in Win8


I have had HPET disabled for the past month with zero issues, albeit I am running integrated audio. Perhaps with dedicated audio cards it may cause issues, I'm not too sure.

Forgot to mention, there is a way to disable EIST while maintaining downclock and downvolt, but it lowers DPC by 10ns:

Set OC By all cores
go into CPU Settings with the EIST and Turbo options. Set CPU ratio to auto
go back to OC By all cores and set desired speed
back to CPU settings: Turbo is now enabled and not greyed out
Disable EIST, Turbo should still be enabled and not greyed out.
^There's probably a simpler way to do all this, that's just what I did

I have not noticed any decrease in benchmark scores, no increase in temps it's actually identical in every way AFAIK besides consistently lower dpc, albeit not by a large amount, I wanna say 10-12ns lower.

Again, this is all pointless unless you're anal about DPC latency haha

As a sidenote, the reason why I have not been very active in this thread is because my board just.. works. I have my OC profiles set in stone and it's been months since any BSOD has occurred, back when I was determining my stable voltages.

As well, I am able to run my Samsung 30nm LV RAM at 2133 10-10-10-28 1.435v 1.025v VCCSA and 1.0625v VTT (however measured by DMM they are both at 1.04v actual voltage, due to my VCCSA LLC set to regular with manual voltage). I suppose the IMC on this sample is good, I'd love to get my hands on a 2400 CL9 kit but can't find the Team set anywhere =(


----------



## UNOE

"As well, I am able to run my Samsung 30nm LV RAM at 2133 10-10-10-28 1.435v 1.025v VCCSA and 1.0625v VTT"

Seriously that's pretty darn good I feel like my OC is way off. I have 10-10-10-28 1.51v 1.19v VCCSA and 1.20v VTT for 4.7ghz


----------



## Hellish

With the current components on my motherboard is there any reason for the 3rd slot (circled in green) to not work? Before I pull everything out and test individually I am wondering if there is a setting with this amount of pcie cards in or something weird im missing.

I tried a Avermedia Livebroadcaster HD in there as well as the xonar essence stx, both work in other slots.


----------



## tsm106

Slot 2 (green) and Slot 3 (black) are shared, ie. 2A and 2B.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Slot 2 (green) and Slot 3 (black) are shared, ie. 2A and 2B.


So essentially I would have to put the GTX 680's in the top slots so it opens up the other ones or are those shared as well?

The goal is

2x GTX 680's

3x PCIE 1x cards


----------



## alancsalt

The downloaded manual has a different pic to the one I got with my mobo: This one from my manual shows 2 and 3 slot spacing for tri-sli, but downloaded manual only shows 2 slot spacing.




Looks like slot 3 cannot be used if slot 2 is being used?


----------



## Falcon3

Hello there,

First time build -can you please help: is the EZ_PLUG_2 & EZ_PLUG_1 (6 Pin & 4Pin Power Cable) on MOB required for:
64GB Ram and GTX 690 in sli?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Looks like slot 3 cannot be used if slot 2 is being used?


Slot 2/3 are shared electrically. You can see that they can't be used at the same time in the chart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Slot 2 (green) and Slot 3 (black) are shared, ie. 2A and 2B.
> 
> 
> 
> So essentially I would have to put the GTX 680's in the top slots so it opens up the other ones or are those shared as well?
> 
> The goal is
> 
> 2x GTX 680's
> 
> 3x PCIE 1x cards
Click to expand...

I'd probably do it like so for simplest route:

slot 1 + 2A = 680

slot 4 + 5 + 6 1x cards

Or for better air cooling setup:

slot 1 + slot 4 = 680

slot 2A + 5 + 6 = 1x cards


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> So essentially I would have to put the GTX 680's in the top slots so it opens up the other ones or are those shared as well?
> The goal is
> 2x GTX 680's
> 3x PCIE 1x cards


Use the GPU post simulator, it will tell you exactly what you get with any combo of slots occupied.
And you cannot occupy 2a/2b simultaneously.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> Hello there,
> First time build -can you please help: is the EZ_PLUG_2 & EZ_PLUG_1 (6 Pin & 4Pin Power Cable) on MOB required for:
> 64GB Ram and GTX 690 in sli?


Not required, recommended, yes.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> Hello there,
> First time build -can you please help: is the EZ_PLUG_2 & EZ_PLUG_1 (6 Pin & 4Pin Power Cable) on MOB required for:
> 64GB Ram and GTX 690 in sli?


Only the 6-pin. The 4-pin is for the CPU and required if you're doing high overclocks with LN2 or DICE.


----------



## alancsalt

EZ_PLUG_1 is that floppy drive type plug right next to the EZ_PLUG_2 6pin. It is for the memory.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> EZ_PLUG_1 is that floppy drive type plug right next to the EZ_PLUG_2 6pin. It is for the memory.


Here's a pic of both. It's a pain getting a black floppy plug so I spray painted my connector lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> Hello there,
> First time build -can you please help: is the EZ_PLUG_2 & EZ_PLUG_1 (6 Pin & 4Pin Power Cable) on MOB required for:
> 64GB Ram and GTX 690 in sli?


I'd plug the little floppy 4pin cable in for the 64gb of ram.

But the 6pin isn't needed for gtx690 sli imo.

It certainly wouldn't hurt to plug the 6pin if you have it and don't mind the out of place look of the cable.


----------



## UNOE

I never even noticed EZ_PLUG_2


----------



## alancsalt

What power supply has all the plugs this board can take? My Silverstone 1500W didn't.


----------



## Falcon3

Thank you for your help. would you happen to know ....Is there a 6pin (Male) into MOB x 4 (female) as there is a 8 pin power supply that is split into 2 4pins of which one has been used on the MOB (4 pin EPS12V_1)....or is that a stupid question? ...as it happens -I have 1 spare 8pin+12v (ESP12V) cable -so does that mean I buy a 6 pin x 8 pin adaptor?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> Thank you for your help. would you happen to know ....Is there a 6pin (Male) into MOB x 4 (female) as there is a 8 pin power supply that is split into 2 4pins of which one has been used on the MOB (4 pin EPS12V_1)....or is that a stupid question? ...as it happens -I have 1 spare 8pin+12v (ESP12V) cable -so does that mean I buy a 6 pin x 8 pin adaptor?


You could use something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=4Pin+IDE+ATA+Power+Supply+Molex+Floppy+Adapter+Cable+


----------



## gow3

Can rampage iv extreme go up to 2800 mhz on rams? For eg. Trident X 32 GB 2800mhz. Will that work?


----------



## Falcon3

Good on ya mate! - Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Added to the OP for our newer members:









How to make and post Your CPU-Z Validation Link
"How to put your Rig in your Sig"
Community Profile Tutorial

Located under the *SB-E Overclocking, Leaderboard, RIVE UEFI, and Overclocking Guides/Help* Section.


----------



## Falcon3

Hello MacG32 - I think I have done what is required - please advise if not so- submitted Pic of my rig - Build in progress.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> Hello MacG32 - I think I have done what is required - please advise if not so- submitted Pic of my rig - Build in progress.


Howdy.







When you enter your CPU-Z Validation on the sign up page, it needs to be in this format: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=####### . Other than that, you're good to go.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> Hello MacG32 - I think I have done what is required - please advise if not so- submitted Pic of my rig - Build in progress.


Nice looking rig so far... I look forward to getting a bigger case too at some point.


----------



## XT-107

new bios 3101 for R4E

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=Rampage+IV+Extreme&os=10&ft=3&f_name=Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-3101.zip

& R4G

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_GENE/#download


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> new bios 3101 for R4E
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=Rampage+IV+Extreme&os=10&ft=3&f_name=Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-3101.zip
> & R4G
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_GENE/#download


Thanks for the update.







+Rep


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> new bios 3101 for R4E
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=Rampage+IV+Extreme&os=10&ft=3&f_name=Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-3101.zip
> & R4G
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_GENE/#download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep
Click to expand...


----------



## cpt-bones

I was hoping someone could help me my R4E has 2 of the 4 error lights lighting up and one of them seems to be the boot device although it is booting fine is there anything I can do to alleviate any errors?


----------



## Neo Zuko

is the backside vrm cooling an issue on this board and if so how bad?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> is the backside vrm cooling an issue on this board and if so how bad?


It gets warm but it really depends on your overclock. Over 5ghz sustained and you will want to get some heatsinks and a fan maybe.


----------



## Neo Zuko

oh hey thanks again. Was on a mission!!


----------



## Neo Zuko

I still want the Koolance Block for my RIVE







but I think I missed that boat like the Apogee HD Gold Limited Edition.

The MIPS block is ok, but seems boring. XSPC will have to do I guess. Any downsides to the XSPC one?


----------



## hammerforged

Im having trouble getting my chip stable during prime95 on my Formula motherboard.

Prime95 seems to crash after 3 hours no matter what turbo or vcore. Its very weird because its so consistant. I havent tried stock yet. I was able to boot up to 5.2 ghz so Im thinking my chip is pretty good.

I have the EK-Mosfet block installed but there no way to check to see if its doing its job or not







Any and all help is appreciated. Here the thread I started:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1321287/3930k-overclocking-help/0_20


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Im having trouble getting my chip stable during prime95 on my Formula motherboard.
> 
> *Prime95 seems to crash after 3 hours no matter what turbo or vcore.* Its very weird because its so consistant. I havent tried stock yet. I was able to boot up to 5.2 ghz so Im thinking my chip is pretty good.
> 
> I have the EK-Mosfet block installed but there no way to check to see if its doing its job or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated. Here the thread I started:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321287/3930k-overclocking-help/0_20


Crashes that long into prime are typically from memory/imc, etc.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Crashes that long into prime are typically from memory/imc, etc.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah thats whay Im leaning torwards right now mainly becuase Ive never had prime act like this. I recently disabled C6 and C7 states and its been running longer than normal. Its only 1866 and it ran fine in my 3770k setup though.


----------



## croseiv

Hello fellow ROGers! I have the RIVE MB. So far I'be been happy with it.







I will submit my CPU-Z validation later today.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Crashes that long into prime are typically from memory/imc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yeah thats whay Im leaning torwards right now mainly becuase Ive never had prime act like this. I recently disabled C6 and C7 states and its been running longer than normal. Its only 1866 and it ran fine in my 3770k setup though.
Click to expand...

I run with all c-states on w/o issue but I think I'm the only one. Although at 5.1ghz and up overclocks I run c-states off for benching.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I still want the Koolance Block for my RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think I missed that boat like the Apogee HD Gold Limited Edition.
> The MIPS block is ok, but seems boring. XSPC will have to do I guess. Any downsides to the XSPC one?


I wouldn't get a XSPC block again. I would go with something that had a more flawless mount. Stren touched on mountings here http://www.overclock.net/t/1287684/strens-2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/0_100

Even if it didn't perform as well I would still want something with better mounting. It was quite frustrating mounting XSPC block with Indigo Xtreme.

Edit : just realized you mean the motherboard block not the CPU block.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I just realized I wasn't very clear but I'm going to get the MIPS one, the mobo block


----------



## MacG32

Newest CPU-Z ROG Version 1.62, 32 & 64-bit.


----------



## Ka0sX

hey guys got my RIVE setup on the bench before my water block goes on it. i have updated to bios 3101 from asus site, i would like to try one of these modded bios's

What does the modded bios's have over the bios u DL from asus? And what one would you guys recommend

Gear being used

RIVE
3960X
X2 gtx680
2133 Dominator Platinum
SSD X2 Samsung 830 series 512G Raid 0

Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> hey guys got my RIVE setup on the bench before my water block goes on it. i have updated to bios 3101 from asus site, i would like to try one of these modded bios's
> What does the modded bios's have over the bios u DL from asus? And what one would you guys recommend
> Gear being used
> RIVE
> 3960X
> X2 gtx680
> 2133 Dominator Platinum
> SSD X2 Samsung 830 series 512G Raid 0
> Thanks


Welcome








Modded BIOS' normally have updated driver support for different motherboard components, like SATA, SAS, and RAID. It all depends on the modder and their objective(s).
Unless you're in dire need of the added update(s), you'd be better off with Official or BETA versions released directly through ASUS.


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded BIOS' normally have updated driver support for different motherboard components, like SATA, SAS, and RAID. It all depends on the modder and their objective(s).
> Unless you're in dire need of the added update(s), you'd be better off with Official or BETA versions released directly through ASUS.


Thanks MacG32

Will just stick with an official bios

Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Thanks MacG32
> Will just stick with an official bios
> Thanks


You're welcome


----------



## SimpleTech

The only thing "outdated" with the latest RIVE BIOS is the Intel GbE lan ROM. Asus has incorporated the latest RSTe ROM since 3010.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The only thing "outdated" with the latest RIVE BIOS is the Intel GbE lan ROM. Asus has incorporated the latest RSTe ROM since 3010. teaching


That's correct SimpleTech. Is there a real reason or purpose to your post in our club? Do you even own a R4 Series board in a currently operational state?

There are people from around the globe in this club that use translators, people that have spent well over $10,000 for their builds, and people of all ages as well.

Sometimes it's just easier to break things down a little bit to get the point across.

The more knowledgeable folks understood exactly what I meant, as we all seem to follow the ROG threads to some degree or another.

I've noticed a "condescending trend" of 5 flamers on OCN lately and I don't appreciate it one bit.

You want to be an Editor or Moderator? Apply for a position. You want to be a proven guru on different subjects? Write help guides, articles, and reviews.

You really want to help others? PM them the specifics and links so they can research on their time what you'd like them to know/understand.

If you want to be condescending, please go elsewhere. We've got this under control. Thanks though.


----------



## SimpleTech

I wasn't being condescending. I was simply stating what can be updated with the RIVE BIOS file. The only available ROMs using MMTool are Intel GbE and RSTe.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I wasn't being condescending. I was simply stating what can be updated with the RIVE BIOS file. The only available ROMs using MMTool are Intel GbE and RSTe.


Fair enough. Everything can be updated though, when using the appropriate tools/programs. MMTool seems to be limited, so that's completely understandable.

I use this little tidbit from Wikipedia to help explain the basic functionality of The (U)EFI type BIOS.



It speaks for itself and seems to be easier to understand.


----------



## UNOE

No sure how that comment by SimpleTech was taken wrong. Pretty much said the RIVE current bios is up to date.

On that note I'm getting random BSOD's again. Same issue as before but because of new drivers. In the past I had to use 3.0.x.xxxx rste drivers if I wanted to be stable. With windows 7. Well I moved to windows 8 with 3.5.x.xxxx and now the random bsod are back. I'm getting a storport.sys crash with DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL.
I think I will have to eventually change my drives because I think it is only happening to me because of my SSD or one of my HDD.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys i finally cracked 5.4Ghz barrier ....

...


















You little rippa!


----------



## hammerforged

So much voltage!!!









What you cooling that thing with?

I bougth the intel tunning plan. Does that mean I should OC my 3930k like a champ? I mean is it basically a free chip?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hell yes! go hard son go hard! heat that sucker up! I sure as hell would if i had a hexy damn straight ! Pics of my rig is in my sig i havent updated the cooling description yet, but the rad is a alphacool nexXos 240 270mm long , modded thermaltake 760i . Big volts means suicide run! Runs 5Ghz 24/7 o/c


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hell yes! go hard son go hard! heat that sucker up! I sure as hell would if i had a hexy damn straight ! Pics of my rig is in my sig i havent updated the cooling description yet, but the rad is a alphacool nexXos 240 270mm long , modded thermaltake 760i . Big volts means suicide run! Runs 5Ghz 24/7 o/c


I have a 480mm and a 240mm rad right now all on one cpu....







haha I had to return my gpu so that thing is getting some major cooling for now. Its kinda hard for me to heat it up... ha



Check out might awesome high end gpu


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I have a 480mm and a 240mm rad right now all on one cpu....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I had to return my gpu so that thing is getting some major cooling for now. Its kinda hard for me to heat it up... ha
> 
> Check out might awesome high end gpu


Is that an AMD 5450?


----------



## driftingforlife

1.7v without LN2/phase is mad.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Is that an AMD 5450?


Not even that good... 3450







Very close though. Props!

I sent my 7970 Matrix back. GPU Tweak is garbage. Looks funny none the less so I thought Id share








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 1.7v without LN2/phase is mad.


My thoughts as well ha.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I have a 480mm and a 240mm rad right now all on one cpu....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I had to return my gpu so that thing is getting some major cooling for now. Its kinda hard for me to heat it up... ha
> 
> Check out might awesome high end gpu


Oh man u have so much room u got the good gear happen that is fer sure







that rig should have mass o/c headroom ! All depends now on that hexy i know of a few dudes that are flat out getting 5Ghz let alone a stable one at least u can get to the black slot . The rad is in the way on mine but i think ive got a asus hdav slim1.3 dts soundcard here somewhere


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 1.7v without LN2/phase is mad.


Mad no . Extreme yes..........


----------



## Jokah

Hey guys. Could someone please tell me how the hell I get into my BIOS?

I've just upgraded from BIOS version 1305 to 3105. I enabled fast boot and now the thing doesn't even post. I turn it on and it jumps straight into windows. Don't get me wrong if you have no intention of going in the BIOS then the time from turning on to gettting in to windows is ridiculously quick now. There obviously must be a way of getting in but I haven't figured it out yet


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Hey guys. Could someone please tell me how the hell I get into my BIOS?
> I've just upgraded from BIOS version 1305 to 3105. I enabled fast boot and now the thing doesn't even post. I turn it on and it jumps straight into windows. Don't get me wrong if you have no intention of going in the BIOS then the time from turning on to gettting in to windows is ridiculously quick now. There obviously must be a way of getting in but I haven't figured it out yet


You just need to press delete right when the code 62 appears on the debug led. Tap delete a few times when you see it.


----------



## Jokah

Yeah thanks I sussed it. For some reason delete doesnt do it for me anymore. Its changed to F12









As long as i can get in I'm not bothered.

Edit: Not F12 I meant F2


----------



## MacG32

I'm currently looking for someone to take over the club. I'd like to see someone with good knowledge of the boards, 2-4 flames, active, knows Google Docs fairly well, and actively owns/uses one. If you're interested, please contact a Senior Moderator from the bottom of this page to make the switch. I'll leave the Google Docs active and maintain them until replaced. Good luck.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> No sure how that comment by SimpleTech was taken wrong. Pretty much said the RIVE current bios is up to date.
> On that note I'm getting random BSOD's again. Same issue as before but because of new drivers. In the past I had to use 3.0.x.xxxx rste drivers if I wanted to be stable. With windows 7. Well I moved to windows 8 with 3.5.x.xxxx and now the random bsod are back. I'm getting a storport.sys crash with DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL.
> I think I will have to eventually change my drives because I think it is only happening to me because of my SSD or one of my HDD.


I solved this by using forcing a install of RSTe 3.1.0.1068 with Windows 8. I thought you could only use 3.5.0.xxxx or higher drivers with Windows 8. But I was able to use 3.1.0.1068 with Windows 8 and I have been using it for a week now no more Bsod's.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I'm currently looking for someone to take over the club. I'd like to see someone with good knowledge of the boards, 2-4 flames, active, knows Google Docs fairly well, and actively owns/uses one. If you're interested, please contact a Senior Moderator from the bottom of this page to make the switch. I'll leave the Google Docs active and maintain them until replaced. Good luck.


Sorry to read you are going mate will you still be kickin around here ? Or are you off to greener pastures ?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry to read you are going mate will you still be kickin around here ? Or are you off to greener pastures ?


I'll be taking an extended leave of absence from The Overclock.net Forums for an indefinite period of time.


----------



## Scorpion667

I need your help guys.

I left my rig on idle all night and experienced a 0x000000d1 BSOD (DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) after months of zero bluescreens.
Caused by driver: storport.sys (Important Note: I am running a Sandforce based SSD which have bad rep, albeit on latest firmware which never gave me issues for 6 months)

BSOD details:

(The other BSOD's were from experimenting with Various overclocks and BIOS settings, completely unrelated to my stable profile which I was running at the time this occurrence)

Background:
-12 Hour Prime95 Blend (90% mem) stable OC (EIST, C1E Enabled //// C3,C6, C7 Disabled) 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v (Load)
-System was in complete idle, only Google Chrome was open with OCN up
-The only changes I've made to my system two weeks ago were: updated BIOS from 1404 to the latest from official Asus Support website (3010), as well as updated RST, USB3 and LAN driver - again, official drivers from ASUS Website. I also disabled HPET about a month ago (High Precision Event Timer in BIOS) as it lowers DPC latency by a fair bit.
-I check for Viruses weekly with Malwarebytes
-My Samsung Galaxy S3 was hooked up to the USB3 port overnight for charging, something I don't regularly do

Now, this BSOD does not seem to be CPU overclock related (those tend to be 101, 1E).

I am however running a somewhat low VCCSA/VTT for my 2133 overclocked RAM. Both VCCSA and VTT are at 1.04v as measured by DMM (1.025v and 1.0625v in BIOS) and according to the Sandy Bridge overclocking guide:

"0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage" - which in our case means VCCSA/VTT.

Considering this never happened at load should I:

A: Revert the 3 drivers that I updated to the previous ones and leave PC idle overnight for a few weeks to see if it reoccurres
B: Run Prime95 Blend (90% mem) and raise VTT/VCCSA if it fails
C: Both
D: Kick it and hope that fixes it, Pentium II style

Just looking to save time, and some of you guys have way more experience than me with these things.

Thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

Do you have RSTe installed? If so, uninstall it.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Do you have RSTe installed? If so, uninstall it.


Touche:


Could that be the problem?

I will remove it and run Prime95 12 hours blend (90% mem) tonight just for maintenance (I like to double check my OC's every 6 months or so).


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Touche:
> 
> Could that be the problem?
> I will remove it and run Prime95 12 hours blend (90% mem) tonight just for maintenance (I like to double check my OC's every 6 months or so).


This what was causing my BSOD!!!

I finally figured it out and was about to post the same thing that simpletech posted. Not sure whats up with those new ones but they are terrible. Wish I knew this before I got new board







Oh well the RIVE is beautiful and should last a little longer than the Formula.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Touche:
> 
> Could that be the problem?
> I will remove it and run Prime95 12 hours blend (90% mem) tonight just for maintenance (I like to double check my OC's every 6 months or so).


Most likely. I figured it had to do something with that when I saw you posted the BSOD was caused by "storport.sys". If you have your SATA configuration as AHCI then you don't really need it. But if you want to give it another try, there is *3.5.1.1009*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> This what was causing my BSOD!!!
> I finally figured it out and was about to post the same thing that simpletech posted. Not sure whats up with those new ones but they are terrible. Wish I knew this before I got new board


Out of curiosity, which version did you have installed?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> This what was causing my BSOD!!!
> I finally figured it out and was about to post the same thing that simpletech posted. Not sure whats up with those new ones but they are terrible. Wish I knew this before I got new board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well the RIVE is beautiful and should last a little longer than the Formula.


I love you guys, much appreciated. +1's
Prime's running strong at mid 60's and I'm going out for some poker and vodka
Later =)


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Out of curiosity, which version did you have installed?


The newest version. I think something got installed wrong because you have to download the old larger file then update the smaller file every time. I was not aware of this originally







Very confusing how they have it set up.

I just installed the old larger RST driver should I update it with one of the smaller new files? (Hopefully that makes some sense ha)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I love you guys, much appreciated. +1's
> Prime's running strong at mid 60's and I'm going out for some poker and vodka
> Later =)


Hopefully your pc is still running strong when you get back! Enjoy! Have a drink or twelve for me


----------



## UNOE

Guys did you not just read my post above ? post #2990

I have to use RSTe 3.1.0.1068 with Windows 8 to get past that BSOD


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I need your help guys.
> I left my rig on idle all night and experienced a 0x000000d1 BSOD (DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) after months of zero bluescreens.
> Caused by driver: storport.sys (Important Note: I am running a Sandforce based SSD which have bad rep, albeit on latest firmware which never gave me issues for 6 months)
> BSOD details:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The other BSOD's were from experimenting with Various overclocks and BIOS settings, completely unrelated to my stable profile which I was running at the time this occurrence)
> Background:
> -12 Hour Prime95 Blend (90% mem) stable OC (EIST, C1E Enabled //// C3,C6, C7 Disabled) 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v (Load)
> -System was in complete idle, only Google Chrome was open with OCN up
> -The only changes I've made to my system two weeks ago were: updated BIOS from 1404 to the latest from official Asus Support website (3010), as well as updated RST, USB3 and LAN driver - again, official drivers from ASUS Website. I also disabled HPET about a month ago (High Precision Event Timer in BIOS) as it lowers DPC latency by a fair bit.
> -I check for Viruses weekly with Malwarebytes
> -My Samsung Galaxy S3 was hooked up to the USB3 port overnight for charging, something I don't regularly do
> Now, this BSOD does not seem to be CPU overclock related (those tend to be 101, 1E).
> I am however running a somewhat low VCCSA/VTT for my 2133 overclocked RAM. Both VCCSA and VTT are at 1.04v as measured by DMM (1.025v and 1.0625v in BIOS) and according to the Sandy Bridge overclocking guide:
> "0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage" - which in our case means VCCSA/VTT.
> Considering this never happened at load should I:
> A: Revert the 3 drivers that I updated to the previous ones and leave PC idle overnight for a few weeks to see if it reoccurres
> B: Run Prime95 Blend (90% mem) and raise VTT/VCCSA if it fails
> C: Both
> D: Kick it and hope that fixes it, Pentium II style
> Just looking to save time, and some of you guys have way more experience than me with these things.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Touche:
> 
> Could that be the problem?
> I will remove it and run Prime95 12 hours blend (90% mem) tonight just for maintenance (I like to double check my OC's every 6 months or so).


I also got random BSOD while idle when using IRSTe V3.2.0.1126. Try IRSTe V3.5.0.11 (V3.5.0.1092). This one seems stable & no BSOD since. However, if you put your computer to sleep & wake form it, it tend to random BSOD (either idling or working on something).

BTW, why do you install both IRST & IRSTe? You only need either one.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I also got random BSOD while idle when using IRSTe V3.2.0.1126. Try IRSTe V3.5.0.11 (V3.5.0.1092). This one seems stable & no BSOD since. However, if you put your computer to sleep & wake form it, it tend to random BSOD again (either idling or working on something).
> BTW, why do you install both IRST & IRSTe? You only need either one.


I can confirm I get Bsod's with 3.5.0.1092 and 3.5.1.1008. But I do not with 3.1.0.1068. So maybe updated drivers will work for some but for me they aren't.


----------



## kizwan

You're using Win 8, right? I'm using Win 7.


----------



## UNOE

Yep had same problems with both Win7 and Win8. I posted my problems with windows 7 rste a few pages back.

Edit :
post #2497
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/2400_100#post_18043713

post #2508
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/2500_100#post_18048097

post #2576
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/2500_100#post_18084524

Edit 2 : My point is don't rule out using older driver or uninstalling the driver. Newer isn't always better.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I also got random BSOD while idle when using IRSTe V3.2.0.1126. Try IRSTe V3.5.0.11 (V3.5.0.1092). This one seems stable & no BSOD since. However, if you put your computer to sleep & wake form it, it tend to random BSOD (either idling or working on something).
> BTW, why do you install both IRST & IRSTe? You only need either one.


Well, I forgot that I had RST driver installed (Fernando's mod) and when I saw RSTe on Asus website I thought it would simply replace that one lol. I guess they overlap?

Looks like my OC is still 12 hours prime stable so it's not that. Definitely driver related BOSD as you guys suggested.
I'll continue to use regular RST 11.2.0.1006 non enterprise driver (Fernando's mod) as it gives me the best 4k writes on my Sandisk SSD, and no BSOD issues.




Perhaps we should put together all these findings and add a section to the OP, like a FAQ of sorts - for the newcomers.


----------



## MacG32

The OP has been updated to quote the few lines in CODE that are needed to be replaced with the new owner's document keys and member ID. As of now, new membership has ceased until someone else takes the club over. I will no longer be subscribed to this thread, nor will I be checking back. Take care all and good luck with your motherboards. I'm out.


----------



## hammerforged

You all werent lying about these VRM's







shew

I ran 4.8 for 6 hours at 1.45v but I think the VRM's got to hot and started to throttle the voltage or something and caused a BSOD (0x101 which is voltage) during prime95. ( Is this how it works? ) I have a TJ07 and as we all know its not made for air cooling ha. The heatsink was pretty dang hot, not quite burning hot but close.

As far as the RSTe drivers Im very confused and need some help. I did a clean install once I got my RIVE and installed the following RSTe driver:
Quote:


> Version 3.0.0.3011
> Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology enterprise Driver Software V3.0.0.3011 for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) AHCI/RAID Driver for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.


Is this right?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> As far as the RSTe drivers Im very confused and need some help. I did a clean install once I got my RIVE and installed the following RSTe driver:
> Is this right?


Like I mentioned before, you don't need to install it as it's needed mainly for RAID. But it can help improve performance with a SSD.

The one you quoted is old. Not sure why you're having issues with the latest - all you need to do is go into the GUI folder and run *IATA_CD.exe*.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The OP has been updated to quote the few lines in CODE that are needed to be replaced with the new owner's document keys and member ID. As of now, new membership has ceased until someone else takes the club over. I will no longer be subscribed to this thread, nor will I be checking back. Take care all and good luck with your motherboards. I'm out.


I would like to understand why you are leaving OCN???


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The OP has been updated to quote the few lines in CODE that are needed to be replaced with the new owner's document keys and member ID. As of now, new membership has ceased until someone else takes the club over. I will no longer be subscribed to this thread, nor will I be checking back. Take care all and good luck with your motherboards. I'm out.


OK, well I managed to contact Mac. I was mainly interested in the data for the front page, so i didn't probe for reasons or anything like that. I will do my best later today (It's 11:00AM on Sunday in Australia right now) to restore the first post to full function and maintain it until/if someone capable comes forward to be OP. Keep on posting guys.

All thanks to MacG32 for the time and effort he has put into this club.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, thanks MacG32 for your work maintaining this thread in a friendly manner. Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## alancsalt

Never done a Google form before. I'll know if it works properly the next time someone registers. Here's hoping. 

EDIT: Nope. Seems like it's best to make the form first. I couldn't get the responses to match the existing spreadsheet I made this morning. The form kept changing the spreadsheet, and not filling in fields as expected. I gave up. New instructions for entry in the first post.


----------



## driftingforlife

My RIVE being used the way it should be







For some reason I got a massive build-up of water around the socket under the eraser and it still works 100%. proof you can't kill a ROG board


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> My RIVE being used the way it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I got a massive build-up of water around the socket under the eraser and it still works 100%. proof you can't kill a ROG board


Nervous making.

Does it hold it at -51°C like screenie shows, or does that drop once compressor heats up? Mine runs -50°C at first, but drops to -42°C after about twenty minutes and stays there.


----------



## driftingforlife

Max is -55c and load is about -53c to -51c. I had it running all day at that.


----------



## hammerforged

Finally got everything stabilized and good to go! Time to just sit back and enjoy this awesome motherboard. Such a good feeling when everything is running right. Running at 4.6Ghz



SSD seems to be working fine with the older RSTe drivers so Im just gonna leave it be.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Finally got everything stabilized and good to go! Time to just sit back and enjoy this awesome motherboard. Such a good feeling when everything is running right. Running at 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD seems to be working fine with the older RSTe drivers so Im just gonna leave it be.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad to see you're up and running with a great OC!









@MacG32 Thank you for creating and maintaining this thread, best of luck with everything =)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Max is -55c and load is about -53c to -51c. I had it running all day at that.


Good unit then.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Finally got everything stabilized and good to go! Time to just sit back and enjoy this awesome motherboard. Such a good feeling when everything is running right. Running at 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> SSD seems to be working fine with the older RSTe drivers so Im just gonna leave it be.


What RSTe driver did you end up using.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What RSTe driver did you end up using.


Version 3.0.0.3011
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology enterprise Driver Software V3.0.0.3011 for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Intel(R) AHCI/RAID Driver for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.

It was the newest large file 200+mb or something. For some reason I couldnt even update the others. Oh well. Its running fine now so that all that matters







The newer ones may be better but oh well ha.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Version 3.0.0.3011
> Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology enterprise Driver Software V3.0.0.3011 for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) AHCI/RAID Driver for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.
> It was the newest large file 200+mb or something. For some reason I couldnt even update the others. Oh well. Its running fine now so that all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newer ones may be better but oh well ha.


Long as your stable that is all that matters its good to post what is stable for you here just incase so others might see it and know what drivers to use if they experience same problem. There are people who read these forms that you may be helping that read it without ever creating a account.


----------



## hc_416

Hey guys Im new to the club and need some help. I am haveing a problem installing A I suit 2 on to my ssd. I was dumb and DIDNT uninstall the old software from my old bord which was a asus ramapge 3 formula. So when I went to install the new software, I got the error "The model does not support this application". So I called asus and they told me we dont deal with that, in short terms. Can anyone help me? I would apperiecate it.


----------



## hc_416

Just got off the phone with asus and they said they cant really help much. They told me to try to clear fromthe reg files i did but now i can get the soft ware on the disk to load up the set up, also can get the old software to delet so im back at home plate....


----------



## SimpleTech

Why don't you just reinstall Windows? You went from LGA 1366 to 2011 - quite a big change in terms of I/O and other functionality.


----------



## broken pixel

Does anyone know what causes the AE debug code during boot up? I randomly get the code when I first turn on my PC. It happend a while back and then stopped doing it for a few months. Now it is happening again. Once I finally get it to boot my PC runs fine all day long.


----------



## hc_416

Just a heads up I figered it out, I tried to delete the regastration files but that did not work. I then just restored and built my old comp and deleted the program. That worked fine but was a pain. Now to get the blue tooth to work.


----------



## alancsalt

I have a Delta AFC 1212DE (D8794) 1.6A fan mounted above my water cooled 3930K. It has a four pin plug, so I assumed it was PWM, although I may not correctly understand how PWM works, given the following.
Quote:


> Delta AFC1212DE-SP02
> Dell P/N: D8794
> Size: 120 x 120 x 38mm
> Air Flow: 148.34 CFM
> Speed: 3900 RPM
> Noise: 51 dBA
> Voltage: 12VDC
> Current: 1.6A
> Connector: Dell 5-pin 4-wire


If I plug it into CPU_FAN or CPU_OPT it does 590RPM
If I plug it into CHA_FAN1 it does 2735RPM
If I plug it into OPT_FAN3 it does 2200RPM

Fan Speed Control settings in bios make no difference to the speed this fan runs at.

It seems I cannot install Fan Expert without installing AI Suite. I'm not sure it would do what I want anyway.

I want to adjust fan speed independent of temperature, for overclocking/benchmarking.

What's my solution?
Fan Controller hardware, Fan Controller software, different fan, or something else?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have a Delta AFC 1212DE (D8794) 1.6A fan mounted above my water cooled 3930K. It has a four pin plug, so I assumed it was PWM, although I may not correctly understand how PWM works, given the following.
> If I plug it into CPU_FAN or CPU_OPT it does 590RPM
> If I plug it into CHA_FAN1 it does 2735RPM
> If I plug it into OPT_FAN3 it does 2200RPM
> Fan Speed Control settings in bios make no difference to the speed this fan runs at.
> It seems I cannot install Fan Expert without installing AI Suite. I'm not sure it would do what I want anyway.
> I want to adjust fan speed independent of temperature, for overclocking/benchmarking.
> What's my solution?
> Fan Controller hardware, Fan Controller software, different fan, or something else?


Hey Mr Salt ! I HAD the same prob got a fan speed controller with 5 inputs and now they are fully adjustable now my rad fans work properly.....


----------



## Poloasis

Trying to save my OC profile on Asus RIVE before upgrading the 3101 bios without losing my setting and I'm getting "Can't find USB drive" on Tools, Save/load profile to/from USB drive. No matter where I plu my thumb drive I get the same error. Anyone have any ideas how can I save my OC profile?
TIA guys.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> Trying to save my OC profile on Asus RIVE before upgrading the 3101 bios without losing my setting and I'm getting "Can't find USB drive" on Tools, Save/load profile to/from USB drive. No matter where I plu my thumb drive I get the same error. Anyone have any ideas how can I save my OC profile?
> TIA guys.


It is formatted in FAT32? (Not NTSF)


----------



## Poloasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It is formatted in FAT32? (Not NTSF)


Ah, will do. Will post result soon.


----------



## Poloasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It is formatted in FAT32? (Not NTSF)


My friend you're a genius, didn't think of that. Works great, but apparently can't restore an OC profile into a different BIOS version, so what's the point Asus???


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> Works great, but apparently can't restore an OC profile into a different BIOS version, so what's the point Asus???


That does piss me off with Asus. I had saved an OC profile for one of my 3570K's so that after the BIOS update I would do the same as what you're doing. I was contemplating on doing a F12 → save image to USB flash drive just in case but figured it would work irregardless. Guess not.

At least Gigabyte does it right, including a warning message about how some settings may differ from an older BIOS.


----------



## T1MEHUNT

I'll be Watercooling my REIV in less then two weeks and since a Cooler didn't come with the CPU (3930K) I decided to go ahead and get an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro rev. 2 for my REIV just to compensate for this short time until my Watercooling stuff gets here. I didn't want to go ahead and pay 80 Bucks for a Cooler I'll be throwing out soon.

Anyway, now I can't mount it. The Holes in the Mainboard in which the bracket's nobs are supposed to hold it down seem to be a bit to big to properly hold the bracket in place. Anyone know why this doesn't work? Afaik 1366 Coolers are supposed to Fit...


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1MEHUNT*
> 
> I'll be Watercooling my REIV in less then two weeks and since a Cooler didn't come with the CPU (3930K) I decided to go ahead and get an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro rev. 2 for my REIV just to compensate for this short time until my Watercooling stuff gets here. I didn't want to go ahead and pay 80 Bucks for a Cooler I'll be throwing out soon.
> Anyway, now I can't mount it. The Holes in the Mainboard in which the bracket's nobs are supposed to hold it down seem to be a bit to big to properly hold the bracket in place. Anyone know why this doesn't work? Afaik 1366 Coolers are supposed to Fit...


The F7P uses a push-pin mechanism which will not fit the board's backplate design.


----------



## T1MEHUNT

Actually mine is a little bit different, the Bracket is out of some sort of Plastic. I guess the one in your Pic is the first Model.

http://www.arctic.ac/p/images/articles/331dd98c3fd06c0bdfd839896ff64dee_0.png

But aren't 1366 Coolers supposed to fit on the REIV. I changed the Backlplate to the small rectangular one!?


----------



## nleksan

The R4E comes with the "X-Socket" or whatever it's called, the mounting bracket that is with the rest of the accessories, that is used to replace the one attached to the board to allow for use with 1366 heatsinks. Hope that helps!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> The R4E comes with the "X-Socket" or whatever it's called, the mounting bracket that is with the rest of the accessories, that is used to replace the one attached to the board to allow for use with 1366 heatsinks. Hope that helps!


Yep This ^^


----------



## T1MEHUNT

Well I had the X-Socket mounted when I got it. The thing is, the Nobs from the Cooler Bracket won't fit in to the Screwholes of the X-Socket.
So I switched to the rectangular Socket so I would have the full holes in the Board, but somehow the Bracket doesn't Fit over the CPU Holder...


----------



## Kilrt

"I want to join in this club"



I've just finnished this thing.
I went (so far) with an exercise on silence.
Low RPM air fascilitated by using high capability parts.
The ram fans are all I hear.
I'll take care of that by chaining them with the case control dial.
A little more cable controll and i'm good to go.
I'm ready to ramp this thing up.
If you have time please check my specs and build pics.
I would appreciat and respect any input and advise you folks may have.

TNX.
TK.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> "I want to join in this club"
> 
> I've just finnished this thing.
> I went (so far) with an exercise on silence.
> Low RPM air fascilitated by using high capability parts.
> The ram fans are all I hear.
> I'll take care of that by chaining them with the case control dial.
> A little more cable controll and i'm good to go.
> I'm ready to ramp this thing up.
> If you have time please check my specs and build pics.
> I would appreciat and respect any input and advise you folks may have.
> TNX.
> TK.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Psst, Samsung!
> 
> Here's my settings.
> 
> tsm106.zip 1k .zip file


Sorry for noob question but I was looking for a startup set of settings as I've only just joined the party. I found these but I have no idea how to open a ".CMO" extension.

@tsm106, can you help please. Maybe a text file or "Word" doc


----------



## Kilrt

Hi alancsalt.

OMG.

I just finished my reply to you at the Nv 500 club.
WOW nice to see you here.
Saves me some typing LOL.

See you tomorrow.
GN.
TK/ Kilrt.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry for noob question but I was looking for a startup set of settings as I've only just joined the party. I found these but I have no idea how to open a ".CMO" extension.
> @tsm106, can you help please. Maybe a text file or "Word" doc


Put the cmo file on a fat32 usb stick and plug it into your RIVE
Enter bios and go to tools/oc profile
at the bottom, load/save cmos profile from/to usb - click it
select your usb, click on the bios name you want to load

if you want to save your own settings, f2, enter a name, then click enter.....


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry for noob question but I was looking for a startup set of settings as I've only just joined the party. I found these but I have no idea how to open a ".CMO" extension.
> @tsm106, can you help please. Maybe a text file or "Word" doc
> 
> 
> 
> Put the cmo file on a fat32 usb stick and plug it into your RIVE
> Enter bios and go to tools/oc profile
> at the bottom, load/save cmos profile from/to usb - click it
> select your usb, click on the bios name you want to load
> 
> if you want to save your own settings, f2, enter a name, then click enter.....
Click to expand...

Thanx for that.

I hope I'm not guilty of an "RTFM"


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Thanx for that.
> I hope I'm not guilty of an "RTFM"


well, I didn't find that in the manual... it's not in my printed one....i just noticed it by accident...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, I have numerous issues with my x79 Rampage IV Extreme and QuadFire 7970. (Crossfire + Eyefinity + (Some x58 and x79)) = PC Hang

Refer to this: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?21534-AMD-Response-to-Trifire-Eyefinity-issue-on-the-Rampage-IV/

AMD is aware of the situation and they are "working" on a fix. I have this setup since July and never was able to play Quadfire + eyefinity without a complete PC hang.

*My question:*

Will I have the same performance in game (gaming only) with an i7 3770k and Asus Maximus V extreme?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys, I have numerous issues with my x79 Rampage IV Extreme and QuadFire 7970. (Crossfire + Eyefinity + (Some x58 and x79)) = PC Hang
> Refer to this: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?21534-AMD-Response-to-Trifire-Eyefinity-issue-on-the-Rampage-IV/
> AMD is aware of the situation and they are "working" on a fix. I have this setup since July and never was able to play Quadfire + eyefinity without a complete PC hang.
> *My question:*
> Will I have the same performance in game (gaming only) with an i7 3770k and Asus Maximus V extreme?


Stay with what you have as the PLX on Z77 adds latency. The difference is really small but it's better to have the native bandwidth of X79. If the fix is going to take agggesss or does not work then I would change over.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hey I have a stable OC however every now and the the MB claims my oc has failed on startup, it'sno big issue and only happens once every 2-3 weeks so every few weeks i have to hit F1, F10 enter however it does make me wonder if i should be increasing the Vcore start up voltage ( seem to remember it did exist as an option) or is this just a minor issue with the latest bios.

Btw i'm at 4.6ghz offset bios V 300X


----------



## broken pixel

HELP!









I have a weird issue. The problem is I used to have a stable 4.8 GHz OC, now I can only get my board to boot @ 4646 MHz. Anytime I go over this frequency even by adjusting the BUS so It only adds 4 more MHz to the clock frequency I get the AE debug code ( Legacy Boot Event ) when trying to boot into the OS.

It will stay on that post code for a minute and then shut the computer down and I have to flip the power switch off. I will go to power on my computer and when I try and enter the BIOS it will show a blank screen. I have to clear the CMOS remove the power and discharge the caps before I am able to enter into the BIOS.

The ASUS rog forum mods say its OS related, and it is not because I have installed Win8, Win7, Linux Mint 13 and it happens. It is not my SSD because I took out my Revo3 drive and tried to boot from other SSDs, same AE debug code.

I don't think its my CPU because it works fine at at 4.6 GHz, maybe the PSU (AX1200) all the voltages look fine. The board just has problems finishing its checks and hangs on AE debug code.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Hey I have a stable OC however every now and the the MB claims my oc has failed on startup, it'sno big issue and only happens once every 2-3 weeks so every few weeks i have to hit F1, F10 enter however it does make me wonder if i should be increasing the Vcore start up voltage ( seem to remember it did exist as an option) or is this just a minor issue with the latest bios.
> Btw i'm at 4.6ghz offset bios V 300X


Do it triggered after a crash? I'm still wondering why the "F1 overclock fail" pops up even though I'm overclocking my GPU.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a weird issue. The problem is I used to have a stable 4.8 GHz OC, now I can only get my board to boot @ 4646 MHz. Anytime I go over this frequency even by adjusting the BUS so It only adds 4 more MHz to the clock frequency I get the AE debug code ( Legacy Boot Event ) when trying to boot into the OS.
> It will stay on that post code for a minute and then shut the computer down and I have to flip the power switch off. I will go to power on my computer and when I try and enter the BIOS it will show a blank screen. I have to clear the CMOS remove the power and discharge the caps before I am able to enter into the BIOS.
> The ASUS rog forum mods say its OS related, and it is not because I have installed Win8, Win7, Linux Mint 13 and it happens. It is not my SSD because I took out my Revo3 drive and tried to boot from other SSDs, same AE debug code.
> I don't think its my CPU because it works fine at at 4.6 GHz, maybe the PSU (AX1200) all the voltages look fine. The board just has problems finishing its checks and hangs on AE debug code.


Re flash your BIOS.


----------



## broken pixel

I have flashed both of the BIOS chips with different BIOS files, same problem.


----------



## alancsalt

legacy boot event... do you have any older hardware in there?

worst case scenario would be degraded imc.......sorry, bad thoughts

Edit:
Just saved all my bios profiles and updated bios to 3101....went to reload stock for the fan settings and discovered it won't load settings saved from a different bios...doh!


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Is it worth it to plug in the two EZ Plug connectors for the additional power to the PCI-e and DIMM slots?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Is it worth it to plug in the two EZ Plug connectors for the additional power to the PCI-e and DIMM slots?


Depending how many Dimm slots and PCIe slots. I would just plug them in anyway but if you only have one gpu you probably don't have to.


----------



## XT-107

New bios for R4E


Spoiler: changelog











Improve system stability











http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-3204.zip


----------



## alancsalt

That's cruel. I only just updated to 3101 and got my profiles back working.....and don't they all "Improve system stability"...


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's cruel. I only just updated to 3101 and got my profiles back working.....and don't they all "Improve system stability"...


They've implemented bios setting save to USB right? So its not a problem for bios update, just reload back previous configuration from USB stick.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> They've implemented bios setting save to USB right? So its not a problem for bios update, just reload back previous configuration from USB stick.


Doesn't quite work like that on Asus boards.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> They've implemented bios setting save to USB right? So its not a problem for bios update, just reload back previous configuration from USB stick.


Does not work like that.
Quote:


> Just saved all my bios profiles and updated bios to 3101....went to reload stock for the fan settings and discovered it won't load settings saved from a different bios...doh!


----------



## UNOE

Yeah really wish it worked like that.


----------



## MykaAurora

If it doesn't work like that, what is the purpose of that feature? Curious, but a bit confused.


----------



## alancsalt

maybe so you can share your profile with ppls with the same bios version.


----------



## UNOE

The main reason I would need this feature is when I upgrade my Bios. It's a pain I have only looked at two user bios in the past and I have on the other hand updated my bios 7 times. I'm hoping they will change this.


----------



## broken pixel

Once you upgrade your BIOS you lose your profiles because the profile is based on the BIOS it was created in. Just take screen shots and save them to a USB, or write them down before you flash.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Once you upgrade your BIOS you lose your profiles because the profile is based on the BIOS it was created in. Just take screen shots and save them to a USB, or write them down before you flash.


btw how do people take screen shots in the bios ? I've seen screen shots but don't know how people do it.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> btw how do people take screen shots in the bios ? I've seen screen shots but don't know how people do it.


In the Asus BIOS its just one of the function keys. Cant remember which one. Maybe F12 or something. It should be listed on the bottom right of the screen in the BIOS.


----------



## kizwan

... and connect USB flash drive (FAT32). It will save the screenshot in USB flash drive.


----------



## UNOE

good to know


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New bios out for the R4E, 3204:

http://ca.asus.com/en/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#download

Improves stability.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New bios out for the R4E, 3204:
> http://ca.asus.com/en/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#download
> Improves stability.


I saw your pictures with the lian-li fan bay on your 800d, I had the same one and It will fit without the bump you just need to file down the part you insert first a little as well as force it a little but it will go flush.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> I saw your pictures with the lian-li fan bay on your 800d, I had the same one and It will fit without the bump you just need to file down the part you insert first a little as well as force it a little but it will go flush.


Thanks for the advice. I did wonder why it did that at first, but soon forgot about it.


----------



## alancsalt

I did a complete reinstall a couple of days ago. Because I have an SSD my mate said I needed to install the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology enterprise Driver Software V3.0.0.3011 for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

When I went to open AIDA (installed from older aida64extreme185.exe, coz I haven't coughed for upgrade...) it crashed...
Quote:


> On Thu 29/11/2012 3:40:15 AM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: iastora.sys (iaStorA+0x1C9C)
> Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF8800128BC9C)
> Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iastora.sys
> product: Intel Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise driver
> company: Intel Corporation
> description: Intel Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise driver - x64
> Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: iastora.sys (Intel Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise driver - x64, Intel Corporation).
> Google query: iastora.sys Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


If I'm not running raid or ssd cache, how necessary is this driver?


----------



## XT-107

I don't think its necessary. Have you tried 11.6 rst?


----------



## alancsalt

No, just accepted the usual outdated drivers from Asus.com









Hmmm, 11.6 modified to work for x79 raid? Anyone tried that? (Not that I have raid...)

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?23064-Unified-RST-driver-available-at-last.-11.6.&p=160070&viewfull=1#post160070

I didn't have it with my first install. I noticed the exclamation mark in Device Manager reinstalling, and thought I must have needed it... but without raid...


----------



## UNOE

3.1.0.1068 is the only stable driver for me. I have tried every driver released up until this month. I think it's my SSD firmware now that there is new firmware for my m4 I want to try newer drivers again.


----------



## alancsalt

This 2011 thread at [H]ard|Forum seems to answer my question.


----------



## deafboy

Anyone know if there is a place to get spare parts? I really want to get another rear plate to test things out on, the one that covers the rear vrms.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I did a complete reinstall a couple of days ago. Because I have an SSD my mate said I needed to install the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology enterprise Driver Software V3.0.0.3011 for Windows XP 64bit & Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> When I went to open AIDA (installed from older aida64extreme185.exe, coz I haven't coughed for upgrade...) it crashed...
> If I'm not running raid or ssd cache, how necessary is this driver?


Older versions of AIDA had crashing problems and BSOD with RSTe. It got fixed eventually.
Related thread: fixed: AIDA64 v2.50.2042 BSoD with Intel RSTe v3.2.0.1135 WHQL RAID driver
You probably need the latest AIDA.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> Older versions of AIDA had crashing problems and BSOD with RSTe. It got fixed eventually.
> Related thread: fixed: AIDA64 v2.50.2042 BSoD with Intel RSTe v3.2.0.1135 WHQL RAID driver
> You probably need the latest AIDA.


You are probably entirely correct. Without Aida it does not crash.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Also had the same problem with an older version of HWInfo, so I assume it was a general problem with monitoring software.


----------



## shilka

I have finally gotten around to buy a digital camera so i took some photos of my Asus Rampage IV Extreme and all the other hardware on it


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are probably entirely correct. Without Aida it does not crash.


Yer i'm having the same problem with Speedfan do people even make updated versions of Speedfan any more.......


----------



## Bart

Any of you guys stress test with OCCT? I seem to be having issues:


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Any of you guys stress test with OCCT? I seem to be having issues:


Don't worry it is just a software issue. The only thing you can do is disable the sensor reading somewhere in OCCT settings. A few people have reported the issue with various sandy bridge processors. May even effect others as well but I didn't look that far into it when I cam across this issue.


----------



## Bart

Funny thing is that same version of OCCT worked just fine on the Gigabyte board I just replaced. Oh well, no biggie since I'm loving this board!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So you went the asus path nice one


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> So you went the asus path nice one


Yep.







I gave the Gigabyte one last try, but I just could not STAND that ugly bios anymore.







The Rampage is so much nicer, cleaner, and the bios is the sexiest bios I've ever used. I did lose some SATA ports though, but I'll live. Switched up the RAM too, from CL11 2133mhz GSkill to tighter timing CL9 Corsair Dominator 1866.


----------



## shilka

I cleaned up my PC up a bit


----------



## Phelan

I'll be joining soon!







I have a Rampage IV GENE in town, but still at the post office until Monday








. My i7 3820 is already here as well.


----------



## Bart

Shilka: very nice! Love the red / black combo. I'm hoping to do the same combo with a water build.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Shilka: very nice! Love the red / black combo. I'm hoping to do the same combo with a water build.


Thanks a whole lot of time work and money went into it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Smart looking and very tidy rig you have there


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Smart looking and very tidy rig you have there


Thanks the red cables for the PSU was not cheap but i think they are worth it
Here is some more photos


----------



## MykaAurora

I have a problem after I've cleaned my build, and decided to add some stuff, it'll be a mess again.

BTW, nice build dude..


----------



## nleksan

I am just finishing up my build


----------



## UNOE

I just threw on some Liquid Pro. It well worth it. I tried Indigo Extreme and failed on both mounts a few months back. Liquid Pro was a breeze I hardly used a smallest sized drop. And its dropped my temps at less 5c I think more. Went from 4.5ghz 24/7 to 4.7ghz. I can get better memory timing now too.

Best $15 upgrade I even have done.


----------



## Anomander Rake

hey guys, you can add me as well. here is just a quick pick but ill make some proper ones tonight



whats the usual setting you'd be using for over 5ghz oc on this board? looks like my chip isnt the greatest so rather the upper then lower voltage spectrum


----------



## alancsalt

hullo again Anomander...you're getting around..








Quote:


> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".


----------



## Anomander Rake

Hehe Heyah Alancsalt im trying to, got to start somewhere before i can make a name for my self got my self 80 global points in the last 3 days so its a start


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> Hehe Heyah Alancsalt im trying to, got to start somewhere before i can make a name for my self got my self 80 global points in the last 3 days so its a start


Yeah, I saw that. Nice going.








Put me to shame...

You don't need a big OC for this club, it's just that a CPUZ shows all your hardware


----------



## Anomander Rake

so i can use my one from the 5ghz club ah????


----------



## alancsalt

Yep!


----------



## Anomander Rake

Ok here it is "I want to join this Club."

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579575


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> Hehe Heyah Alancsalt im trying to, got to start somewhere before i can make a name for my self got my self 80 global points in the last 3 days so its a start


Please excuse my noobness







, but wat the frig are global points is it like fly buys ?







If you beat my clock i will be calling you some choise names


----------



## shilka

I found out i have very old BIOS so went out to download a newer but its says something about i have to convert the new BIOS before it will work.
What that about???


----------



## Anomander Rake

HOMECINEMA-PC if your refering to your 5ghz then yup just by a bit or are you referring to a different clock?

global points are points awarded in the HWbot League


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I found out i have very old BIOS so went out to download a newer but its says something about i have to convert the new BIOS before it will work.
> What that about???


Asus changed the bios format, so you have to flash to a "converter" rom before you can flash the latest updates. Very painless process though. Easiest way is to use the flash drive method with the system powered down. You have to download the CAP convertor from Asus first (under BIOS utilities). Once you flash to the converter bios, you can flash to the newer revisions. I just did it on my Gene, and it took all of 10 minutes for both flashes. Gotta love 1-button bios flashing, it doesn't get any easier!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Please excuse my noobness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but wat the frig are global points is it like fly buys ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you beat my clock i will be calling you some choise names


HWbot awards Global points and Hardware points. Global is score relative to all hardware. (Example: All GPU 3Dmk11) Hardware is score relative to same hardware. (Example: All GTX580 3Dmk11)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> Ok here it is "I want to join this Club."
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579575



















Welcome aboard!


----------



## Anomander Rake

i tried a 53 multi but at 1.55v on the cpu i get 101 BCCODE when windows logo is in the middle of loading up, the cpu temps is low so its not that.... up the vcore?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC if your refering to your 5ghz then yup just by a bit or are you referring to a different clock?
> global points are points awarded in the HWbot League


Yeah this is the one im on about 

I see now that the global points system is a HBOT deal thanks for the heads up from you and Mr salt







Put your vcore up a bit till 101 goes away or up your boot up volts if u can Happy benching







PS : My good 3820 died today RIP retail malay my first 5Ghz and my best clock ever


----------



## Maximization

Hello guys, I will be joining in on the ownership of the Rampage iv extreme soon. Got tracking number for next week Wednesday delivery. If i planned everything out right I will have all the parts to build it fully within a week in a half. I can't wait.


----------



## Fantasy

anyone having OC problems with BIOS 3204?

After I updated from 2105 to 3204 my PC became unstable. I had to lower my memory frequency from 2400 to 2000 to make my PC stable again. And I'm getting Code 40 and 02 !!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Hello guys, I will be joining in on the ownership of the Rampage iv extreme soon. Got tracking number for next week Wednesday delivery. If i planned everything out right I will have all the parts to build it fully within a week in a half. I can't wait.


Giiday mate







what silicon are you going to rut in it ?


----------



## Maximization

3820


----------



## techjesse

I want to join this Club.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2595284


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2595284



















Welcome aboard!


----------



## techjesse

Thank You Alan


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Not as strong as the malay RIP


----------



## alancsalt

No squeezee no more? That's all folks?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

There is always more Mr salt


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as strong as the malay RIP


Your previous chip died? He's relieved from his torture. LOL~


----------



## kcuestag

Hello,

I should be recieving a package with i7 3930k + ASUS Rampage IV Extreme + 16GB Kingston Predator a 2133MHz either tomorrow or Wednesday.

From what I've heard, the motherboard's southbridge fan by default is quite loud.

Would it be OK to turn it off? I will be running it with my GTX680 SLI, both the 3930k and the SLI under water (Motherboard will stay on air), will it be ok or does the fan really need to be enabled?

Also, is it worth using the OC Key?









Thanks!!


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hello,
> I should be recieving a package with i7 3930k + ASUS Rampage IV Extreme + 16GB Kingston Predator a 2133MHz either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> From what I've heard, the motherboard's southbridge fan by default is quite loud.
> Would it be OK to turn it off? I will be running it with my GTX680 SLI, both the 3930k and the SLI under water (Motherboard will stay on air), will it be ok or does the fan really need to be enabled?
> Also, is it worth using the OC Key?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


PCH fan speed can be controlled. Using profile or any useful way. My PCH fan is dead silent.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> PCH fan speed can be controlled. Using profile or any useful way. My PCH fan is dead silent.


I'm just worried because I heard by default it's way too loud.

I'm also going to use it with an i7 3930k which is C1 from a friend, but from what I've seen it is quite hell of a C1 chip, he was able to hit 5.1GHz stable (HT Enabled) with 1.51v, do you guys think I'll be able to keep let's say 4.8GHz for 24/7? I will run it under water.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hello,
> I should be recieving a package with i7 3930k + ASUS Rampage IV Extreme + 16GB Kingston Predator a 2133MHz either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> From what I've heard, the motherboard's southbridge fan by default is quite loud.
> Would it be OK to turn it off? I will be running it with my GTX680 SLI, both the 3930k and the SLI under water (Motherboard will stay on air), will it be ok or does the fan really need to be enabled?
> Also, is it worth using the OC Key?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> PCH fan speed can be controlled. Using profile or any useful way. My PCH fan is dead silent.
Click to expand...

Yea, as mentioned there's a silent profile iirc that makes it tolerable. But you can run w/o a fan like I do, however I'm using a larger heatsink. PCH temps haven't changed for me.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm just worried because I heard by default it's way too loud.
> I'm also going to use it with an i7 3930k which is C1 from a friend, but from what I've seen it is quite hell of a C1 chip, he was able to hit 5.1GHz stable (HT Enabled) with 1.51v, do you guys think I'll be able to keep let's say 4.8GHz for 24/7? I will run it under water.


Should be just fine.


----------



## kcuestag

On my i7 2600k I liked to ideally keep it below 75ºC under heavy stress programs/gaming (Normally below 70ºC in games), and about 1.45v voltage at max under water, what's the ideal voltage and temperature limit under water for the 3930k?


----------



## kcuestag

Another question I have is I saw the board has an extra 4pin (Apart of the 8pin) for the CPU power, is that really needed if I want to overclock it to lets say 4.8GHz?

I am not quite sure if my power supply (Silverstone Strider Plus 1000W) has that extra 4pin connector, not really sure.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Another question I have is I saw the board has an extra 4pin (Apart of the 8pin) for the CPU power, is that really needed if I want to overclock it to lets say 4.8GHz?
> I am not quite sure if my power supply (Silverstone Strider Plus 1000W) has that extra 4pin connector, not really sure.


Nope, that's for Sub-zero OCing.


----------



## UNOE

There is acually three extra Aux power on this board a extra 4 pin for CPU, a extra 6 pin for the PCIE/videocards and another 4 pin small flat connector above the PCIE for when you have all your ram slots occupied. You don't need any of then really. I can hit 5ghz benching without the extra 4 pin. You will run into heat issues with overclocking before you run in to power issues. But if you have three or four GPU's I would use the 6 pin PCIE power. For one or two GPU's you won't need it.


----------



## alancsalt

I used a molex to four pin adapter on my 1500W Strider. Just my fetish for plugging everything in.....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There is acually three extra Aux power on this board a extra 4 pin for CPU, a extra 6 pin for the PCIE/videocards and another 4 pin small flat connector above the PCIE for when you have all your ram slots occupied. You don't need any of then really. I can hit 5ghz benching without the extra 4 pin. You will run into heat issues with overclocking before you run in to power issues. But if you have three or four GPU's I would use the 6 pin PCIE power. For one or two GPU's you won't need it.


Thank you mate, I was worried.









I'll be recieving the board in the morning.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> On my i7 2600k I liked to ideally keep it below 75ºC under heavy stress programs/gaming (Normally below 70ºC in games), and about 1.45v voltage at max under water, what's the ideal voltage and temperature limit under water for the 3930k?


You can take a look at this thread, they all have different clocks, you can have a look at their clocks+vcore combo. I know it wouldn't be the same every chips. But just to get an idea.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1167939/official-sandy-bridge-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/1580_20

I'm just running 4.5GHz @ 1.288 Vcore. I'm lazy to go above that. LOL~


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There is acually three extra Aux power on this board a extra 4 pin for CPU, a extra 6 pin for the PCIE/videocards and *another 4 pin small flat connector* above the PCIE for when you have all your ram slots occupied. You don't need any of then really. I can hit 5ghz benching without the extra 4 pin. You will run into heat issues with overclocking before you run in to power issues. But if you have three or four GPU's I would use the 6 pin PCIE power. For one or two GPU's you won't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mate, I was worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be recieving the board in the morning.
Click to expand...

That small flat one is a floppy power connector.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That small flat one is a floppy power connector.


Yep, I just wasn't sure anyone else would know that so I explained how it appears.


----------



## TonyGrunt

BIOS 3301 and Asus_USB_3_FW_Update_Tool is out for the RIVE


----------



## kcuestag

Happy owner of this great motherboard:



Now I'm just trying to get it stable at 4.6GHz or 4.8GHz.


----------



## kcuestag

Trying to get 4.6GHz stable but it won't even last 5 seconds of prime 95 under blend mode even with 1.45v (I refuse to go higher), PLL as high as 2.0v, vccsa at 1.25v, vtt at 1.275v, ram at 1.62v (It's rated at 1.6v) and LLC on High.

Could it be because this BIOS version is bad? Running version 3204.

I'll update to latest 3301 which was released today in hope it fixes the issue, I refuse to believe I can't do 4.6GHz even at 1.45v, previous owner which is a friend said he hit 5.1GHz at 1.51v for a few hours and it was stable... :doh.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Happy owner of this great motherboard:
> 
> Now I'm just trying to get it stable at 4.6GHz or 4.8GHz.


Nice setup dude! Welcome to the club!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Trying to get 4.6GHz stable but it won't even last 5 seconds of prime 95 under blend mode even with 1.45v (I refuse to go higher), PLL as high as 2.0v, vccsa at 1.25v, vtt at 1.275v, ram at 1.62v (It's rated at 1.6v) and LLC on High.
> Could it be because this BIOS version is bad? Running version 3204.
> I'll update to latest 3301 which was released today in hope it fixes the issue, I refuse to believe I can't do 4.6GHz even at 1.45v, previous owner which is a friend said he hit 5.1GHz at 1.51v for a few hours and it was stable... :doh.


That was something. Well, have you tried PLL 1.8v , VCCSA 1.25v, VTT 1.115v (Maybe)? Some other settings on every guide on internet. I've read somewhere in this forum, this chip doesn't like high PLL/VTT. And your vCore is quite high for 4.6GHz.

Or just another no luck at silicone lottery case.


----------



## kcuestag

This is what I have so far:

4.6GHz - ~1.43v with VTT @ 1.35v vccsa on auto, PLL at 1.85v.

Surely this seems a bit too high for 4.6GHz? Please tell me it's not the worse chip you've seen, any way of improving? if I lower the voltage to lets say 1.40v, I get a 124 BSOD.









Not going to lie, this thing is a beast even at 4.5GHz, but I really wanted 4.8GHz for 24/7, but not above 1.45v.

PS: This is a C1 chip from my friend who sold it to me, he got it to 5.1GHz on water at 1.51v-1.53v, thats why I'm surprised I actually need 1.43v for 4.6GHz, that can't be right... must be doing something wrong.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is what I have so far:
> 
> 4.6GHz - ~1.43v with VTT @ 1.35v vccsa on auto, PLL at 1.85v.
> 
> Surely this seems a bit too high for 4.6GHz? Please tell me it's not the worse chip you've seen, any way of improving? if I lower the voltage to lets say 1.40v, I get a 124 BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to lie, this thing is a beast even at 4.5GHz, but I really wanted 4.8GHz for 24/7, but not above 1.45v.
> 
> PS: This is a C1 chip from my friend who sold it to me, he got it to 5.1GHz on water at 1.51v-1.53v, thats why I'm surprised I actually need 1.43v for 4.6GHz, that can't be right... must be doing something wrong.


Lower your vtt to 1.1-1.17 and drop your pll to 1.6v. See how that affects things.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lower your vtt to 1.1-1.17 and drop your pll to 1.6v. See how that affects things.


I'll have to try that, I refuse to believe I really need 1.43v for 4.6GHz.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Keep VTT and VCCSA at the same voltage, 1.15v for starters.

Cpu could be degraded badly by the previous owner. 1.51 - 1.53v is alot for an SB-E chip, even on water.


----------



## MykaAurora

G Skill guide on their XMP settings is a crap. I've followed that guide settings for about 5 months. They recon to set vccsa = 1.25v and dram = 1.65v. And i've followed.

Awhile ago, I've set my VCCSA @ 1.05v and dram 1.55v . Seems stable for now @ 2135MHz.. I don't know how much i've degraded my CPU.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Keep VTT and VCCSA at the same voltage, 1.15v for starters.
> Cpu could be degraded badly by the previous owner. 1.51 - 1.53v is alot for an SB-E chip, even on water.


He only run it at that for a matter of minutes, never stayed 24/7.

In fact he kept it at stock most of the time.









I'll try that, also lowering the PLL to 1.6v?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> He only run it at that for a matter of minutes, never stayed 24/7.
> In fact he kept it at stock most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try that, also lowering the PLL to 1.6v?


PLL at 1.6v wouldn't hurt. I have mine at 1.8v.

Leave your ram at 1.65v for now.

Sounds like you got a good chip by the sounds of what the previous got out of it.

Give this a good read. It helped me alot.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> PLL at 1.6v wouldn't hurt. I have mine at 1.8v.
> Leave your ram at 1.65v for now.
> Sounds like you got a good chip by the sounds of what the previous got out of it.
> Give this a good read. It helped me alot.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


Saw that thread yesterday, it helped.

I just refuse to believe I need 1.43v for 4.6GHz, my friend (Who sold me his 3930k) had it at 5GHz below 1.5v..


----------



## kcuestag

I updated to the latest BIOS available for Windows 7 64 Bit from ASUS' website, the logo is now much simpler (Before it was a whole red screen, now its all black with the republic of gamers icon in the middle), and the motherboard POSTS a lot faster.









Here's what I did:








So far I booted fine into Windows 7 with 1.35v vcore, don't you guys think it would have given me a BSOD upon boot if it really needed 1.43v for 4.6GHz?









Going to attempt and run Prime95 with 1792k FFT's let's see if it can...


----------



## kcuestag

Nevermind, got a 124 bsod instantly upon starting prime, what should I do next?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

In the memory timing section, set Rampage Tweak to mode 2.

Set Cpu power duty control to extreme in that second last screen shot. In the same screen shot, set Cpu current Capability to %150.

Set 2nd VTTcpu voltage to 1.05v in the main voltages.

See how that goes.


----------



## MykaAurora

Check your HT settings, try off.. You surely want HT on right? But give a try. Set it to off.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> In the memory timing section, set Rampage Tweak to mode 2.
> Set Cpu power duty control to extreme in that second last screen shot. In the same screen shot, set Cpu current Capability to %150.
> Set 2nd VTTcpu voltage to 1.05v in the main voltages.
> See how that goes.


Just tried that. Motherboard wont post and inatead it shuts off the rig.


----------



## driftingforlife

I need 1.38v for 4.6ghz.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just tried that. Motherboard wont post and inatead it shuts off the rig.


It was the rampage tweak, set it back to auto and it posts now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> In the memory timing section, set Rampage Tweak to mode 2.
> Set Cpu power duty control to extreme in that second last screen shot. In the same screen shot, set Cpu current Capability to %150.
> Set 2nd VTTcpu voltage to 1.05v in the main voltages.
> See how that goes.


Still instant 124 bsod upon running prime 95 with 1792k fft.

What next?

PD: This was with 1.36vcore and didnt seem to help at all, i think its not vcore causing it.


----------



## hammerforged

My chip needs a boat load of volts for 4.6ghz too around 1.42v









I had a lot of issues with the RSTe drivers when testing my overclock. I just have them completely uninstalled currently because they are only useful when running raid. I feel your pain currently. I had a lot of trouble getting my chip stable as well.


----------



## driftingforlife

Load the high OC (low current) profile, reduce the vcore,set your OC and set you mem setting before you save and exit.


----------



## kcuestag

Going to try bumping vtt to 1.20v and 2nd cpuvtt to 1.175v.

Edit: Nope, instant bsod again...

This is driving me nuts.

Going to try 1.20v vccsa then...

Edit: another instant bsod..









It looks like bumping vtt or vccsa wont help at all, going to try bumping pll to 1.7v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Set cpu clock gen filter to enable from auto on the first page. And set your ram to 1866MHz for now. Maybe your cpu hates your ram.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Set cpu clock gen filter to enable from auto on the first page. And set your ram to 1866MHz for now. Maybe your cpu hates your ram.


Pll at 1.7v disnt help either.

Going to try that.

Edit: Instant bsod.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Pll at 1.7v disnt help either.
> Going to try that.
> Edit: Instant bsod.


Possibly your chip hates the 46 multi. Try 47.

Really not much else to try.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Possibly your chip hates the 46 multi. Try 47.
> Really not much else to try.


Interesting, never thought of that, ill try.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Is your ram working perfectly? Is it new and tested?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is your ram working perfectly? Is it new and tested?


Yeswith cpu at stock I can run prime 95 with 1792k fft's using all ram just fine.

Trying 4.7 now with 1.385vcore

Edit: instant bsod too....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Set cpu clock gen filter to enable from auto on the first page. And set your ram to 1866MHz for now. Maybe your cpu hates your ram.


This is good advice. Try lower the RAM speed.


----------



## kcuestag

I tried as low as 1333MHz and it doesnt make a difference.

I think its time to bump vcore.

Whats a safe limit for 24/7 use on a C1?


----------



## kcuestag

I just tried 1.44v and it doesnt make a difference either!!

Going to boost my vtt to 1.3v if it doesnt help ill try my old ram... No matter what i changw it makes no difference.. Instant bsod all the time.

It is 2 dimms of 4GB, on which slots should i set them?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I just tried 1.44v and it doesnt make a difference either!!
> Going to boost my vtt to 1.3v if it doesnt help ill try my old ram... No matter what i changw it makes no difference.. Instant bsod all the time.
> It is 2 dimms of 4GB, on which slots should i set them?


Inner red slot on both sides.

sorry about your luck.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Inner red slot on both sides.
> sorry about your luck.


Really hope the old ram works, else i dont get why i get 124 bsoda instantly no matter what voltages i set.

Can Ram cause these bsods? Thought that was vcore or vtt.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You could lower your ram even more, 1600Mhz. I doubt it's this.

Since you're on water, try 1.5v on the vcore and see if it posts at 4.7Ghz. Just to see.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You could lower your ram even more, 1600Mhz. I doubt it's this.
> Since you're on water, try 1.5v on the vcore and see if it posts at 4.7Ghz. Just to see.


The thing is I can post at 4.7 with 1.4vcore, but as high as 1.45v makes no difference i still get instant bsod with prime 95 using 1792k fft.

Going to try that once with 1. 475v if it doesnt help im going to try old ram


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like its good at 1.475v...

But that isnt safe for 24/7 is it? :'(


----------



## driftingforlife

That is a crap chip if right or it has degraded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Load the high OC (low current) profile, reduce the vcore,set your OC and set you mem setting before you save and exit.


Tried this?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> That is a crap chip if right or it has degraded.
> Tried this?


Just tried 4.8ghz with 1.48v and got a bsod after a few minutes.

I think Ill stick to 4.6ghz which is still fine to be honest.

Edit: this is new, i got a 101 bsod, what does that one mean!?


----------



## kcuestag

A bit of VCCSA solved that 101 BSOD.

I'm staying at 4.6GHz, I really wanted 4.8GHz, but not going with higher than 1.43v volts.


----------



## driftingforlife

I know i keep saying it but have you tried that profile?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I know i keep saying it but have you tried that profile?


Yes with 4.8ghz and as high as 1.488v and still got bsod after a few minites of prime 95.

Havent tried 4.7Ghz on that profile though.


----------



## kcuestag

Going to have to try the old ram, I cant even get it stable at 4.6Ghz


----------



## kcuestag

When I touch the Kingston ram it is really hot even after 10 minutea of shutting off the rig, maybe thata the issue? Going tontry the old ram which is 8gb gskill ripjaws x 1600 cl7 1.6v


----------



## kcuestag

Well I'm thinking it's the RAM, I'm now using the 8GB (2x4GB) G-Skill Ripjaws X 1600MHz CL7, I'm running Prime 95 with 1792k FFT's and using ~6GB of RAM (Out of 8GB) so total RAM usage right now is 92% with followingh settings:

CPU Vcore @ 1.40v (LLC at High and cappability at 150% I think)
VCCSA and VTT at 1.20v
PLL at 1.80v
RAM at XMP (1600MHz, 7-8-7-24-2T, 1.6v)

So far it's been running good for 5 minutes, before I'd never imagine running this test for over 5 seconds with those voltages.









If things go well, I'll try lowering the voltage even more, and then save this OC Profile of 4.6GHz and try 4.8GHz.









Oh well, I guess I'll be returning the RAM to my friend, not a big deal, these 8GB are amazing.


----------



## kcuestag

Got it stable at 4.6Ghz but I tried 4.8 as high as 1.46vcore and didnt make a difference, any idea?

Edit:

So far I have it stable at 4.7GHz same settings as 4.6GHz above but with 1.42v, will try to lower the vcore a bit more.

This is looking much better than few hours ago.


----------



## tsm106

Geeze, I run 5.1 at 1.46v.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Geeze, I run 5.1 at 1.46v.


Yeah, but you got a golden chip. ;-)

Im at 4.7Ghz with 1.4 vcore, im happy with this.


----------



## tsm106

Goes to hug his chip, hallelujah.









Oh 4.7 at 1.4 is respectable though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Goes to hug his chip, hallelujah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh 4.7 at 1.4 is respectable though.


Doing 4.7GHz ~1.42v fully stable, and it is a C1!









I'm really happy with 4.7GHz, my old i7 2600k was quite good and did 5GHz at 1.42v but hey I can't have golden chips all the time.









Thank big time for the help to everyone in this thread, I really appreciate it.


----------



## MykaAurora

Whew, that was one intense overclocking! LOL~


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Whew, that was one intense overclocking! LOL~


Indeed, it gave me a huge headache, I'm glad I finally got it stable (4.7GHz), the RAM issue was nuts, never would have thought it would be RAM.


----------



## kcuestag

Is 1.44 vcore safe for 24/7 under water? Temperatures under prime 95 maxed at 68ºC and gaming wise ~62-63ºC in heavy CPU games.

Is this safe? It's a C1 chip by the way.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Doing 4.7GHz ~1.42v fully stable, and it is a C1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with 4.7GHz, my old i7 2600k was quite good and did 5GHz at 1.42v but hey I can't have golden chips all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank big time for the help to everyone in this thread, I really appreciate it.


Good to hear.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is 1.44 vcore safe for 24/7 under water? Temperatures under prime 95 maxed at 68ºC and gaming wise ~62-63ºC in heavy CPU games.
> Is this safe? It's a C1 chip by the way.


Quoting my self .

I'd also like to know how can I enable PCIE 3.0 on this board? Both cards running at PCIE 2.0 16x-16x, I know it won't give me any performance gain but I would still like to have them at PCIE 3.0.


----------



## kizwan

If your cooling system is good & can cool the CPU, then yeah, it's safe. You're overclocking, pretty much it will stress the CPU. Whether it will degrade faster or slower, only time can tell.

Nvidia "offcially" only support PCIe 2.0 with their standard release driver on X79 platform. They did released a patch to force the card running in PCIe 3.0 spec. Check this out:-
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/GeForce-600-Series-Kepler-X79-PCIe_3.0,16091.html

BTW, can you run benchmark, e.g. 3dmark 11, before & after applying the patch?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If your cooling system is good & can cool the CPU, then yeah, it's safe. You're overclocking, pretty much it will stress the CPU. Whether it will degrade faster or slower, only time can tell.
> Nvidia "offcially" only support PCIe 2.0 with their standard release driver on X79 platform. They did released a patch to force the card running in PCIe 3.0 spec. Check this out:-
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/GeForce-600-Series-Kepler-X79-PCIe_3.0,16091.html
> BTW, can you run benchmark, e.g. 3dmark 11, before & after applying the patch?


Thanks, managed to make them run at PCIE 3.0, sadly I did not run any benchmark before the patch.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I'm thinking it's the RAM, I'm now using the 8GB (2x4GB) G-Skill Ripjaws X 1600MHz CL7, I'm running Prime 95 with 1792k FFT's and using ~6GB of RAM (Out of 8GB) so total RAM usage right now is 92% with followingh settings:
> 
> CPU Vcore @ 1.40v (LLC at High and cappability at 150% I think)
> VCCSA and VTT at 1.20v
> PLL at 1.80v
> RAM at XMP (1600MHz, 7-8-7-24-2T, 1.6v)
> 
> So far it's been running good for 5 minutes, before I'd never imagine running this test for over 5 seconds with those voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things go well, I'll try lowering the voltage even more, and then save this OC Profile of 4.6GHz and try 4.8GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll be returning the RAM to my friend, not a big deal, these 8GB are amazing.


I'm sorry to butt in here but I've got a 3960x C1 running at 4.7 with 1.34v and similar settings as above except I'm using 16Gb ram quoted at 2400 reduced to 2133 with XMP selected. I got to 3+ hours on Prime95 and then the whole system reset to "bF" on the bios display. I've run LinX past 20 cycles OK but I was wondering if there was something particular to Prime95 that has to be set accordingly. I realise this may be too general a question but I'm hoping there is a particular setting or settings that is/are more important in a long duration benchmark compared with a short duration LinX run, notwithstanding the fact that there are mixed feelings about the rights and wrongs of using LinX before Prime95 or indeed using LinX at all.

I realise I can just increase Vcore and other parameters but do any of the secondary voltages (VCCSA/VTT/LLC et al) impact on a Prime95 run.

Thanx in advance and I hope I'm not hijacking the current postings.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm sorry to butt in here but I've got a 3960x C1 running at 4.7 with 1.34v and similar settings as above except I'm using 16Gb ram quoted at 2400 reduced to 2133 with XMP selected. I got to 3+ hours on Prime95 and then the whole system reset to "bF" on the bios display. I've run LinX past 20 cycles OK but I was wondering if there was something particular to Prime95 that has to be set accordingly. I realise this may be too general a question but I'm hoping there is a particular setting or settings that is/are more important in a long duration benchmark compared with a short duration LinX run, notwithstanding the fact that there are mixed feelings about the rights and wrongs of using LinX before Prime95 or indeed using LinX at all.
> Thanx in advance and I hope I'm not hijacking the current postings.


Check the motherboard manual and see what that LED code means.

Honestly, I recommend you to run Prime 95 (Version v27.7) with the following settings:



If you can run those settings for over an hour, you're pretty much 100% stable, never had a problem by using that method, and it's always been 100% stable (Rendering, [email protected], gaming...).


----------



## Kilrt

kcuestag

I was following your OC.
I am using the Strider 1000 plus as well, it has all the cables for the modo power hook ups.
Although I had to pick up extensions for my case because of it's size.
It makes the Eatx board look a mini.

The ram heat issue could be addressed with a couple of ram fans, at less than $20 each I went with the Gskills for my Tridents.

I'm running the 3920 and your work will be great referance for me when I get time to play with my machine.
Hoping for some down time over christmas holidays.

Good work and persistance, comgrats.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> kcuestag
> I was following your OC.
> I am using the Strider 1000 plus as well, it has all the cables for the modo power hook ups.
> Although I had to pick up extensions for my case because of it's size.
> It makes the Eatx board look a mini.
> The ram heat issue could be addressed with a couple of ram fans, at less than $20 each I went with the Gskills for my Tridents.
> I'm running the 3920 and your work will be great referance for me when I get time to play with my machine.
> Hoping for some down time over christmas holidays.
> Good work and persistance, comgrats.


Thank you sir!









I already returned the RAM to my friend, as I am more than happy with this current 8GB set, didn't really need quad channel or 16GB.









I'll have to check the PSU's box for those cables, but honestly if it's stable as it is, I think I won't be bothered to use that extra 4-pin CPU, unless of course that allows me to overclock with lower voltage, which I honestly doubt it.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm sorry to butt in here but I've got a 3960x C1 running at 4.7 with 1.34v and similar settings as above except I'm using 16Gb ram quoted at 2400 reduced to 2133 with XMP selected. I got to 3+ hours on Prime95 and then the whole system reset to "bF" on the bios display. I've run LinX past 20 cycles OK but I was wondering if there was something particular to Prime95 that has to be set accordingly. I realise this may be too general a question but I'm hoping there is a particular setting or settings that is/are more important in a long duration benchmark compared with a short duration LinX run, notwithstanding the fact that there are mixed feelings about the rights and wrongs of using LinX before Prime95 or indeed using LinX at all.
> Thanx in advance and I hope I'm not hijacking the current postings.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the motherboard manual and see what that LED code means.
> 
> Honestly, I recommend you to run Prime 95 (Version v27.7) with the following settings:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can run those settings for over an hour, you're pretty much 100% stable, never had a problem by using that method, and it's always been 100% stable (Rendering, [email protected], gaming...).
Click to expand...

Thanx for that. As a casual ocker I was a bit programmed into thinking that Prime95 had to be run forever and a day. I'm off to try your recommendation forthwith or withforth even.

Thanx again.

PS
The bios code bF (6F?) is a bit vague for my brain so I will take it as a one off for now.


----------



## Zaca

Hi guys.
I need help with my overclock.
I tucked the CPU 4.8mhz, but when I do a test with prime95 or 3DMark11 or 3DmarkVantage, my PC crash in the middle of the test´s and gives a blue screen code: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000011, 0x0000000000000000, 0xFFFFF88C03B42180, 0X000000000000000A)
I changed the following voltages:

CPU Ration: 48
X.M.P Enabled
CPU Vcore - 1.385
VTT CPU Voltage - 1.20000
2nd VTTCPU Voltage - 1.16997
CPU VCCSA - 1.20000
Dram Voltage (CHA,CHB) - 1.515
Dram Voltage (CHC,CHD) - 1.515
CPU PLL - 1.80000
PCH 1.1V . 1.10000

DIGI+Power Control:

CPU Load-line Calibration - Ultra High
CPU Current Frequency - 140%
CPU Fixed Frequency - 350
CPU Power Duty Control - Extreme

CPU VSA:

VCCSA Load-line Calibration - Extreme
VCCSA Current Capability - 140%
VCCSA Fixed Frequency - 350

When I start doing tests Prime95 seems to be okay as you can see in the picture



Please can some one help?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Honestly, I recommend you to run Prime 95 (Version v27.7) with the following settings:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can run those settings for over an hour, you're pretty much 100% stable, never had a problem by using that method, and it's always been 100% stable (Rendering, [email protected], gaming...).


Ouch! 6 workers keep shutting down immediately and differently each startup of the above settings. I'm up to 1.42v Vcore now. The message in the Prime window is to change the windows swapfile. I did that but still i get 6 random workers shutting down immediately at startup. I've also increased various other bios parameters to no avail as well.

Sorry to labour this problem but anything else I can change (besides the cpu of course).

I've restarted Windows in diagnostic mode also, but no joy.


----------



## UNOE

kcuestag Believe it or not the VTT and vccsa and pll still might all be way to high. I was running with 1.2v on VTT and vccsa for awhile. Then I started playing with lower ppl and really made a break through on my overclock. Currently I use offset voltage and I really love it. I have way better power consumption and my vcore is slightly lower at load.

Offset 4.7ghz
+0.040 Vcore
1.125 VTT
1.120 vccsa
1.54 PLL volts

With 4.6 ghz
+0.005 vcore
1.115 VTT
1.110 vccsa
1.51 PLL volts

I can do 1.45 volts on PLL pretty much on any clocks until I get past 4.5ghz then it starts needing some PLL.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> kcuestag Believe it or not the VTT and vccsa and pll still might all be way to high. I was running with 1.2v on VTT and vccsa for awhile. Then I started playing with lower ppl and really made a break through on my overclock. Currently I use offset voltage and I really love it. I have way better power consumption and my vcore is slightly lower at load.
> Offset 4.7ghz
> +0.040 Vcore
> 1.125 VTT
> 1.120 vccsa
> 1.54 PLL volts
> With 4.6 ghz
> +0.005 vcore
> 1.115 VTT
> 1.110 vccsa
> 1.51 PLL volts
> I can do 1.45 volts on PLL pretty much on any clocks until I get past 4.5ghz then it starts needing some PLL.


The 4.6, is it yours?

If it is, that is real low offset you have there.

My settings are, +0.010 Vcore, 1.0625 VTT, 1.0625 Vccsa, and 1.8 pll. on 4.5GHz. Need that vcore to get stable, haven't tried lower PLL tho.


----------



## Phelan

When you get blue screens, make sure to jot down the code it gives and google it. Vcore is just one of many factors that can cause instability.

On a side note, I'm returning my RIVG today, it was DOA







. At least I have a Newegg coupon for 10% off, so I'll just buy a new one when I get the funds back from this one. I bought this one as a new open box on eBay.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> kcuestag Believe it or not the VTT and vccsa and pll still might all be way to high. I was running with 1.2v on VTT and vccsa for awhile. Then I started playing with lower ppl and really made a break through on my overclock. Currently I use offset voltage and I really love it. I have way better power consumption and my vcore is slightly lower at load.
> 
> Offset 4.7ghz
> +0.040 Vcore
> 1.125 VTT
> 1.120 vccsa
> 1.54 PLL volts
> 
> With 4.6 ghz
> +0.005 vcore
> 1.115 VTT
> 1.110 vccsa
> 1.51 PLL volts
> 
> I can do 1.45 volts on PLL pretty much on any clocks until I get past 4.5ghz then it starts needing some PLL.


I definitely want to do offset so I can get lower temps and power consumption on idle, I will try it later.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> The 4.6, is it yours?
> If it is, that is real low offset you have there.
> My settings are, +0.010 Vcore, 1.0625 VTT, 1.0625 Vccsa, and 1.8 pll. on 4.5GHz. Need that vcore to get stable, haven't tried lower PLL tho.


its not that far apart. I was using Positive offset for 4.5ghz when I had 1.8 pll until I used started using 1.5 pll voltage. Then I was able to do negative offset for 4.5ghz and do 4.6ghz with nearly same voltage as you. The way it looks by your settings are chips are probably very similar. If I had 1.8 pll I would need that much vcore too. Try 1.53 pll 1.1 VTT, 1.1 Vccsa +0.010 Vcore at 4.6ghz. I'm willing to bet your stable with similar temps that you have currently with 4.5ghz. If its not stable try 1.51 pll 1.09 VTT, 1.09 Vccsa +0.010 Vcore for 4.6ghz.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> its not that far apart. I was using Positive offset for 4.5ghz when I had 1.8 pll until I used started using 1.5 pll voltage. Then I was able to do negative offset for 4.5ghz and do 4.6ghz with nearly same voltage as you. The way it looks by your settings are chips are probably very similar. If I had 1.8 pll I would need that much vcore too. Try 1.53 pll 1.1 VTT, 1.1 Vccsa +0.010 Vcore at 4.6ghz. I'm willing to bet your stable with similar temps that you have currently with 4.5ghz. If its not stable try 1.51 pll 1.09 VTT, 1.09 Vccsa +0.010 Vcore for 4.6ghz.


Alright, will try first thing tomorrow.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> its not that far apart. I was using Positive offset for 4.5ghz when I had 1.8 pll until I used started using 1.5 pll voltage. Then I was able to do negative offset for 4.5ghz and do 4.6ghz with nearly same voltage as you. The way it looks by your settings are chips are probably very similar. If I had 1.8 pll I would need that much vcore too. Try 1.53 pll 1.1 VTT, 1.1 Vccsa +0.010 Vcore at 4.6ghz. I'm willing to bet your stable with similar temps that you have currently with 4.5ghz. If its not stable try 1.51 pll 1.09 VTT, 1.09 Vccsa +0.010 Vcore for 4.6ghz.


I took your advice, and while I could not lower the vcore (Stil need 1.4v for 4.6GHz but it's ok I guess), I did lower VTT and VCCSA to 1.10v from 1.20v, and PLL to 1.54v from 1.80v.









Now my question with using Offset and all power saving features enabled, isn't the CPU supposed to downlock as well on idle? The voltage does drop to something like 0.900v and then back to ~1.40v when at load, but it doesn't seem to be downclocking on MHz, just the voltage, is that normal?

I have it through offset (+0.040 if I remember right), C1E and all other "C...." options enabled.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I took your advice, and while I could not lower the vcore (Stil need 1.4v for 4.6GHz but it's ok I guess), I did lower VTT and VCCSA to 1.10v from 1.20v, and PLL to 1.54v from 1.80v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my question with using Offset and all power saving features enabled, isn't the CPU supposed to downlock as well on idle? The voltage does drop to something like 0.900v and then back to ~1.40v when at load, but it doesn't seem to be downclocking on MHz, just the voltage, is that normal?
> I have it through offset (+0.040 if I remember right), C1E and all other "C...." options enabled.


Check your Min-Max CPU power management. At your "Power Options" in control panel.

@UNOE , well thanks for your tips. Got my settings running stable last night, 4.5GHz @ 1.272vCore ( -0.005 v offset ), 1.5 PLL, 1.10625 VTT, 1.105 VCCSA, 1.55 DRAM.

Tried 4.6GHz @ -0.005vOffset got 0x101 BSOD. Wanna stay at 4.5GHz right now.


----------



## barracks510

i want to join. Pics are up on my log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1337993/project-arc#post_18828369


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barracks510*
> 
> i want to join. Pics are up on my log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1337993/project-arc#post_18828369


But pics alone are not enough.
Quote:


> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".


----------



## KaRLiToS

"I want to join this Club" (After almost a year of owning it)









*Validation*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> "I want to join this Club" (After almost a year of owning it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Validation*


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Ouch! 6 workers keep shutting down immediately and differently each startup of the above settings. I'm up to 1.42v Vcore now. The message in the Prime window is to change the windows swapfile. I did that but still i get 6 random workers shutting down immediately at startup. I've also increased various other bios parameters to no avail as well.
> 
> Sorry to labour this problem but anything else I can change (besides the cpu of course).
> 
> I've restarted Windows in diagnostic mode also, but no joy.


Anything for me kcuestag?

I notice above that ppl are quoting stability but not mentioning the task that you recommended for me.

If I've overdone my requests, sorry for that. I will gladly remove my butt from the thread if required.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Check your Min-Max CPU power management. At your "Power Options" in control panel.
> @UNOE , well thanks for your tips. Got my settings running stable last night, 4.5GHz @ 1.272vCore ( -0.005 v offset ), 1.5 PLL, 1.10625 VTT, 1.105 VCCSA, 1.55 DRAM.
> Tried 4.6GHz @ -0.005vOffset got 0x101 BSOD. Wanna stay at 4.5GHz right now.


Well Nice so you where able to get a lower vcore it looks like. But for 4.6 you might need ( +0.015 v offset ), 1.52v-1.54v PLL, 1.1125 VTT, 1.110 VCCSA, 1.55 DRAM. It should need positive offset I would say 0.005 to 0.020 for 4.6ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I took your advice, and while I could not lower the vcore (Stil need 1.4v for 4.6GHz but it's ok I guess), I did lower VTT and VCCSA to 1.10v from 1.20v, and PLL to 1.54v from 1.80v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my question with using Offset and all power saving features enabled, isn't the CPU supposed to downlock as well on idle? The voltage does drop to something like 0.900v and then back to ~1.40v when at load, but it doesn't seem to be downclocking on MHz, just the voltage, is that normal?
> I have it through offset (+0.040 if I remember right), C1E and all other "C...." options enabled.


I had a problem where it wasn't changing before for me either. I started changing Multiplier in the "change all cores" instead of "CPU performance settings" and it went away I'm not sure if what did it. But some programs don't read it properly either, but "Open Hardware Monitor" works for me I can see each CPU Multiplier indivisibly. I only Turn on "Speed Step" and "c1e". I Disable C3, C6, C7.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> "I want to join this Club" (After almost a year of owning it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Validation*
Click to expand...

Sorry about this but can you point me to the actual club as I seem to have got a bit mixed up about stability and owners clubs.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Ouch! 6 workers keep shutting down immediately and differently each startup of the above settings. I'm up to 1.42v Vcore now. The message in the Prime window is to change the windows swapfile. I did that but still i get 6 random workers shutting down immediately at startup. I've also increased various other bios parameters to no avail as well.
> Sorry to labour this problem but anything else I can change (besides the cpu of course).
> I've restarted Windows in diagnostic mode also, but no joy.


Make sure you have 64bit version downloaded - http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779
Or depending on how much you ram you have available you might not be able to run the 15000 setting he is running. If you have 8gb of ram try 5500 to 6800 or if you have 16gb of ram try 11000 to 14600. I personally can't run 15000 I need it around 13000 because I like to use my computer while I'm stress testing. When I have to many web pages open then ram starts running out. If you use the 64bit version with anything over 11000 memory with 1344 & 1792 FTT sizes for more than 45 minutes its stable as a rock. I can run Linx or Intel Burn Test with full ram for a hour stable and then try to run 1344 or 1792 in Prime95 27.7 and fail within about 30 seconds or less.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Ouch! 6 workers keep shutting down immediately and differently each startup of the above settings. I'm up to 1.42v Vcore now. The message in the Prime window is to change the windows swapfile. I did that but still i get 6 random workers shutting down immediately at startup. I've also increased various other bios parameters to no avail as well.
> Sorry to labour this problem but anything else I can change (besides the cpu of course).
> I've restarted Windows in diagnostic mode also, but no joy.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have 64bit version downloaded - http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779
> Or depending on how much you ram you have available you might not be able to run the 15000 setting he is running. If you have 8gb of ram try 5500 to 6800 or if you have 16gb of ram try 11000 to 14600. I personally can't run 15000 I need it around 13000 because I like to use my computer while I'm stress testing. When I have to many web pages open then ram starts running out. If you use the 64bit version with anything over 11000 memory with 1344 & 1792 FTT sizes for more than 45 minutes its stable as a rock. I can run Linx or Intel Burn Test with full ram for a hour stable and then try to run 1344 or 1792 in Prime95 27.7 and fail within about 30 seconds or less.
Click to expand...

Thanx...........retrying now.


----------



## eviltommyng

Can i Join too?







Can a pict vouch for validation?


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Could I join too please?
Was a part of the old club but haven't been on OCN for the last year almost









here's a pic;


Also, if anyone has a black crossfire connector that they aren't using or planning on using, could you PM me please? Looking to buy one


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> Could I join too please?
> Was a part of the old club but haven't been on OCN for the last year almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic;
> 
> Also, if anyone has a black crossfire connector that they aren't using or planning on using, could you PM me please? Looking to buy one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltommyng*
> 
> Can i Join too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can a pict vouch for validation?


The only person listed by pic was using Linux, and there's no CPUZ for Linux. Do you really truly have difficulty providing a CPUZ validation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> But pics alone are not enough.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
Click to expand...


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> Could I join too please?
> Was a part of the old club but haven't been on OCN for the last year almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic;
> 
> Also, if anyone has a black crossfire connector that they aren't using or planning on using, could you PM me please? Looking to buy one


That's some serious vCore for 4.4GHz .


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Check your Min-Max CPU power management. At your "Power Options" in control panel.
> @UNOE , well thanks for your tips. Got my settings running stable last night, 4.5GHz @ 1.272vCore ( -0.005 v offset ), 1.5 PLL, 1.10625 VTT, 1.105 VCCSA, 1.55 DRAM.
> Tried 4.6GHz @ -0.005vOffset got 0x101 BSOD. Wanna stay at 4.5GHz right now.


This is what I got:



What should I set the minimum to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well Nice so you where able to get a lower vcore it looks like. But for 4.6 you might need ( +0.015 v offset ), 1.52v-1.54v PLL, 1.1125 VTT, 1.110 VCCSA, 1.55 DRAM. It should need positive offset I would say 0.005 to 0.020 for 4.6ghz.
> I had a problem where it wasn't changing before for me either. I started changing Multiplier in the "change all cores" instead of "CPU performance settings" and it went away I'm not sure if what did it. But some programs don't read it properly either, but "Open Hardware Monitor" works for me I can see each CPU Multiplier indivisibly. I only Turn on "Speed Step" and "c1e". I Disable C3, C6, C7.


Interesting, I already have them set by "All cores" though. Will try disabling C3, C6 and C7, what do they do?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is what I got:
> 
> What should I set the minimum to?


5%, wont go till 5/100 * 4.xGHz tho.. LOL.. Just set the lowest min state. CPU will auto decide what min clock you can have.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> 5%, wont go till 5/100 * 4.xGHz tho.. LOL.. Just set the lowest min state. CPU will auto decide what min clock you can have.


I just tried t o leave it at 1% and it still stays at 4.6GHz with ~0.9v.

I'm going to try disabling C3, C6 and C7.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I just tried t o leave it at 1% and it still stays at 4.6GHz with ~0.9v.
> I'm going to try disabling C3, C6 and C7.


Put 5%, and let your PC super idle dude.. Ye have a little faith..







.

Btw, do you enable speed step? Should enable in bios.

All those Cs I leave it on.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I just tried t o leave it at 1% and it still stays at 4.6GHz with ~0.9v.
> I'm going to try disabling C3, C6 and C7.


You have to enable Enhanced SpeedStep (Not auto)

*And ENABLE C1E* (*Not auto but enabled*) This is a very important part if you want downclock and downvolting

C3, C6 and C7 report can be left at AUTO.

(And no need to mess with CPU Power management for this option to work, at least in my case on different Windows installation. I just reformatted yesterday and didnt need to mess with Power Options)

.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Put 5%, and let your PC super idle dude.. Ye have a little faith..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Btw, do you enable speed step? Should enable in bios.
> All those Cs I leave it on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You have to enable Enhanced SpeedStep (Not auto)
> *And ENABLED C1E* (*Not auto but enabled*)


Thanks, let me try, I think they're on AUTO.


----------



## kcuestag

This is how it's set right now:



Voltage does go as low as 0.896v but the CPU clock on CPU-z still shows 4.6GHz all the time, weird.

PD: everything was on enabled already, only thing left on AUTO is the CPU Ratio.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is how it's set right now:
> 
> Voltage does go as low as 0.896v but the CPU clock on CPU-z still shows 4.6GHz all the time, weird.


Some CPUz version have a bug that it will only shows the max clock. You can try to monitor it with AIsuite.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can you post your DIgi+ section (Use a USB key and save your screenshots, UEFI Bios as screenshots options)

I leave my C3, C6 and C7 on Auto or Disabled.

I use aida64 to monitor my Rig, awsome Software, free of bugs on the RIVE


----------



## kcuestag

Nevermind, it does seem to be working now, I just saw it as low as 2.6GHz.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Ouch! 6 workers keep shutting down immediately and differently each startup of the above settings. I'm up to 1.42v Vcore now. The message in the Prime window is to change the windows swapfile. I did that but still i get 6 random workers shutting down immediately at startup. I've also increased various other bios parameters to no avail as well.
> Sorry to labour this problem but anything else I can change (besides the cpu of course).
> I've restarted Windows in diagnostic mode also, but no joy.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have 64bit version downloaded - http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779
> Or depending on how much you ram you have available you might not be able to run the 15000 setting he is running. If you have 8gb of ram try 5500 to 6800 or if you have 16gb of ram try 11000 to 14600. I personally can't run 15000 I need it around 13000 because I like to use my computer while I'm stress testing. When I have to many web pages open then ram starts running out. If you use the 64bit version with anything over 11000 memory with 1344 & 1792 FTT sizes for more than 45 minutes its stable as a rock. I can run Linx or Intel Burn Test with full ram for a hour stable and then try to run 1344 or 1792 in Prime95 27.7 and fail within about 30 seconds or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...........retrying now.
Click to expand...

Thanx for this. I'm running fine now and nearly at 45 mins.

I've tried to "rep" both yourself and "kcuestag" but I'm only allowed one rep.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nevermind, it does seem to be working now, I just saw it as low as 2.6GHz.


Well done.


----------



## kcuestag

By the way, I'm not sure if I actually sent a validation to join this amazing club, so here it goes:

i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz + ASUS Rampage IV Extreme:


http://valid.canardpc.com/2613290


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just checked out what my chip can do volt wise. 3970x @4.8GHz 1.4 Manual Vcore -- VTT/VCCSA 1.1v -- PLL 1.5v



Prime95 sets, custom 1792 min/max FFT 14400mb of ram used.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Will try disabling C3, C6 and C7, what do they do?


They are CPU sleep states. When core(s) don't have any job to process, they will enter these states. It helps lower power consumption when idle. For example, when CPU core enter C6 state, the core voltage will reduced to zero.

I've seen several posts regarding CPU-Z v1.62 show max clock even when idle. Try check with other monitoring utilities like Real Temp, Core Temp, Open Hardware Monitor, AIDA64, HWiNFO, etc.

EDIT: Too late. rofl.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure if I actually sent a validation to join this amazing club, so here it goes:
> i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz + ASUS Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2613290


I don't remember you having a powerfull rig like this 3 months ago??








Great updates on everything, especially that pump.

(Just saying like this but if I were you I would get the VRM cooling block only for the RIVE.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just checked out what my chip can do volt wise. 3970x @4.8GHz 1.4 Manual Vcore -- VTT/VCCSA 1.1v -- PLL 1.5v
> 
> Prime95 sets, custom 1792 min/max FFT 14400mb of ram used.


Great voltage!

-Why did you go from 3960x to 3970x?
-Does your PLL that low helped improve something? Lowered the voltage?

.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't remember you having a powerfull rig like this 3 months ago??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates on everything, especially that pump.
> (Just saying like this but if I were you I would get the VRM cooling block only for the RIVE.)
> Great voltage!
> -Why did you go from 3960x to 3970x?
> -Does your PLL that low helped improve something? Lowered the voltage?
> .


It does for me. Previous settings allow my chip to stable +0.010 vCore. 1.8 PLL, 1.10625 VTT, 1.25 VCCSA, 1.65 DRAM. Current settings stabled at -0.005 vCore, 1.5 PLL, 1.10625 VTT, 1.15 VCCSA, 1.55 DRAM..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I ran a bios 2 profile for 5.1GHz for my bench runs and bios1 was my 4.7GHz 24/7 clock.

A wierd thing happened where my 3960x got messed up as in it couldn't do offest voltage anymore. also if my system locked up ro bsod while benching, I had to have the LN2 jumper pin enabled just so the system would post. I redid my settings that were stable, shut the system down. put the jumper in the LN2 pin to disable and fired up the system normally. Worked just fine. Bought a new Gigabyte up4 board and the cpu wouldn't post. It need the RIVEs LN2 jumper from now on to have the cpu work.

All this started after I used offset one day on my 24/7 bios 1, loaded up 5.1GHz bios2 manual voltage for a bench run. Shut the system down, pressed the bios 1 button on the mobo and fired up the system. No post.

Fluked off the LN2 jumper mod.









Anyways, rma'd the 3960x and will sell it when I get a new one.

On the PLL thing, I just set it to 1.5v as UNOE suggested earlier. Don't know if it helped or not.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't remember you having a powerfull rig like this 3 months ago??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates on everything, especially that pump.
> (Just saying like this but if I were you I would get the VRM cooling block only for the RIVE.)
> .


I upgraded quite a few things in the last few months;

- 2x Aquagrafx waterblocks for my GTX680
- Magicool Triple 180mm Rad (540mm)
- Laing D5 with EK X-TOP v2 (For just 30€







)
- i7 3930k
- ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

Very happy with the rig as it is now, this 3930k is not a great clocker but I like having it at 4.6GHz for 24/7 any higher won't give me any performance increase anyways.


----------



## UNOE

Like said above you don't need "CPU Power management" changes. You can have them all set to 100% and let the Motherboard adjust the Muiti.

As for the PLL I don't really always recommend 1.5v guys, 1.5v for 4.5ghz seems good for me but from there I have to scale upward. For 4.8ghz I need something like 1.58v on the PLL. I get random rounding errors with not enough PLL with high clocks and tight timings. 1.6v is pretty safe up to 5.0ghz though. Just use lower PLL when you have heat issues and need slightly lower vcore to get a little more out of your chip with one tick higher on the multiplier. Like MykaAurora was able to get lower vcore so now with +0.020 he might be able to get 4.6ghz now.


----------



## yknot

Can I join the club?.......(If this is the correct way)



http://valid.canardpc.com/2616827

I also ran an hr using "kcuestag" and "unoe" settings



I've got stable thanx to this thread

PS
All run on a NOCTUA NH-D14 aircooler


----------



## kcuestag

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Apologies, didn't bother reading through 33 pages so just saw what the person above me did and followed suit

Will post cpuz validation link tomorrow!

Yep cpu is burn around the edge because the thermal paste didn't spread quite enough, won't boot into windows with anything less than that unfortunately.
On the upside I'm replacing the cpu in Feb when i get a phase unit so will most likely just bench it as far as it can go


----------



## deafboy

How many of you have been able to break 5GHz stable at or under 1.4v?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure if I actually sent a validation to join this amazing club, so here it goes:
> i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz + ASUS Rampage IV Extreme:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2613290



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Can I join the club?.......(If this is the correct way)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2616827
> I also ran an hr using "kcuestag" and "unoe" settings
> I've got stable thanx to this thread
> PS
> All run on a NOCTUA NH-D14 aircooler


Considering this is a motherboard club, rather than an overclocking club, I'll take that, but normally, most clubs;
Quote:


> ...in your Overclock.net UserName


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How many of you have been able to break 5GHz stable at or under 1.4v?


Lowest I got is around 1.42v.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lowest I got is around 1.42v.


Have you seen any at or below 1.4?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How many of you have been able to break 5GHz stable at or under 1.4v?


Heres mine malay 3820


----------



## deafboy

So the answer is still a no?! lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

3820 Costarica ........



betterer than nothin at all


----------



## UNOE

I'm at 1.392v for 4.7ghz. and around 1.43v for 4.8ghz - Prime stable.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm at 1.392v for 4.7ghz. and around 1.43v for 4.8ghz - Prime stable.


You cant complain about that


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So the answer is still a no?! lol


I take you're not doing that it either?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering this is a motherboard club, rather than an overclocking club, I'll take that, but normally, most clubs;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...in your Overclock.net UserName
Click to expand...

Humble apologies.........I am a bit slow to grasp the nature of this thread,

I wil re-submit my cpuz value using my ock.net username..........sorry.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I take you're not doing that it either?


Nope, I wish... after 4.8 it takes a fair jump. Pretty much anything beyond 4.8 (1.368v stable) takes more than 1.4v to get stable. I can boot into Windows and do stuff at 1.344v but by no means stable.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering this is a motherboard club, rather than an overclocking club, I'll take that, but normally, most clubs;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...in your Overclock.net UserName
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Humble apologies.........I am a bit slow to grasp the nature of this thread,
> 
> I wil re-submit my cpuz value using my ock.net username..........sorry.
Click to expand...


http://valid.canardpc.com/2617343


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2617343


I did allow the other one, but I am very happy to receive your fresh validation.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Here we are;
http://valid.canardpc.com/2617541


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> Here we are;
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2617541


----------



## kcuestag

How bad is my chip if it needs ~1.39-1.40v for 4.6GHz? Is it that bad? Or is it ok?


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How bad is my chip if it needs ~1.39-1.40v for 4.6GHz? Is it that bad? Or is it ok?


About as good/bad as mine (C1) so your not the only one


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How bad is my chip if it needs ~1.39-1.40v for 4.6GHz? Is it that bad? Or is it ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About as good/bad as mine (C1) so your not the only one
Click to expand...

Same here. Thinking of picking up a new C2 chip when I get the phase unit. Lets hope the next chip can do better


----------



## driftingforlife

My C2 chip is not the best.

4.6 @ 1.38v
4.9 @ 1.5v
5.2 @ 1.58v under phase.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> My C2 chip is not the best.
> 4.6 @ 1.38v
> 4.9 @ 1.5v
> 5.2 @ 1.58v under phase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How bad is my chip if it needs ~1.39-1.40v for 4.6GHz? Is it that bad? Or is it ok?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> About as good/bad as mine (C1) so your not the only one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> Same here. Thinking of picking up a new C2 chip when I get the phase unit. Lets hope the next chip can do better


Are you guys all using offset or fixed voltage. It makes a difference. With offset and low PLL I can get about 0.030 volts lower. So with fix voltage and 1.8v pll I need about 1.39 volts for 4.6ghz but with offset and 1.5v PLL I can do 4.6ghz with 1.36v.


----------



## Jokah

I've actually found my offset voltage to be worse. Not by much though. That's with PLL at 1.6v.


----------



## Bart

I don't know if you guys take this into account since you manually set your voltages, but did anyone else notice how this rampage board supplies a LOT of voltage (way more than necessary) in auto mode? My previous Gigabyte board maxed my CPU voltage at 1.276V under a mild OC (just changing the multiplier on my 3820 from 36 to 43). Do that on this Rampage board, it auto sets at 1.344V. Hell of a difference. Not sure if that means anything to hard core OCers, but I thought I'd see if I was the only one who noticed this.


----------



## alancsalt

Most boards do that on auto. Means there's enough volts for the worst chip. Never known a board where you couldn't do better on manual.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Most boards do that on auto. Means there's enough volts for the worst chip. Never known a board where you couldn't do better on manual.


I just found it weird that there was so much difference between auto on the UD3 versus the Rampage. Not knocking the board, I love it, but I found that discrepancy to be HUGE and it got me wondering why.


----------



## blixt

If any one is interested Nodens on the ROG forums patched the 3301 bios to support TRIM in Raid0, pretty nice









http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID!


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blixt*
> 
> If any one is interested Nodens on the ROG forums patched the 3301 bios to support TRIM in Raid0, pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID!


Nice







but really ASUS come on, this is your job.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blixt*
> 
> If any one is interested Nodens on the ROG forums patched the 3301 bios to support TRIM in Raid0, pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID!


Wow nice finally.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's a Benchmark I did comparing PCIE 2.0 16x-8x VS PCIE 3.0 16x-8x on my GTX680 SLI setup:

*PCI-E 2.0*



*PCI-E 3.0*



Not much of a difference at all, but a small gain is always welcomed, I bet if I did run 16x-16x on both PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 the difference would be the same, so PCIE 3.0 compensates for having 2nd card at x8 due to my sound card using another PCIE slot.


----------



## blixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's a Benchmark I did comparing PCIE 2.0 16x-8x VS PCIE 3.0 16x-8x on my GTX680 SLI setup:
> *PCI-E 2.0*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PCI-E 3.0*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a difference at all, but a small gain is always welcomed, I bet if I did run 16x-16x on both PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 the difference would be the same, so PCIE 3.0 compensates for having 2nd card at x8 due to my sound card using another PCIE slot.


14 to 50 minimum FPS that gotta be worth it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blixt*
> 
> 14 to 50 minimum FPS that gotta be worth it


Never take min. FPS from Unigine Heaven into consideration, there's a bug which most of the times makes it lag at the very beggining, average FPS is what this benchmark is about.


----------



## blixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Never take min. FPS from Unigine Heaven into consideration, there's a bug which most of the times makes it lag at the very beggining, average FPS is what this benchmark is about.


ahh yea i noticed that actually


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's a Benchmark I did comparing PCIE 2.0 16x-8x VS PCIE 3.0 16x-8x on my GTX680 SLI setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *PCI-E 2.0*
> 
> 
> 
> *PCI-E 3.0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a difference at all, but a small gain is always welcomed, I bet if I did run 16x-16x on both PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 the difference would be the same, so PCIE 3.0 compensates for having 2nd card at x8 due to my sound card using another PCIE slot.


I think that's more to do with specific driver settings particular to Nv than the pcie bus. On AMD there is virtually no difference.


----------



## UNOE

What temperature is this in Open Hardware monitor that is high ? Temp #1 ? By Chipset and Mosfet are water cooled and I have little heat sinks on back of motherboard. So this must be inaccurate reading.


----------



## deafboy

Hardware Monitor is often inaccurate, I would just check against other monitors...


----------



## tsm106

Look in your bios and confirm there's a similar temp? If there isn't one, no care then...


----------



## kcuestag

Something I noticed in my BIOS is I can't change the name of the OC profile label, so all the profiles I save are named 4.6GHz_HT_ON and I can't seem to modify them....

Any ideas?


----------



## tsm106

You write over top of them. There was a way to delete it (return to default) before the new bios overhaul, but I forget what key stroke it was however thats moot since we're on the new bios'.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You write over top of them. There was a way to delete it (return to default) before the new bios overhaul, but I forget what key stroke it was however thats moot since we're on the new bios'.


That's the thing, on my old ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution B3 I would just rename them by writing on top of them, but that doesn't work on this board (It did work the first day, but not anymore...) so now all my profiles have the same name which is VERY annoying.


----------



## tsm106

Oh damn. You can't write over top? Have you tested both bios'?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Oh damn. You can't write over top? Have you tested both bios'?


Yeah, I have this bug on both.


----------



## tsm106

I suppose one last option is to print screen your settings, then back up the bios and do a bios reset. The reset should reset your profiles. That should appease the OCDness.


----------



## kcuestag

I think I'll just live with it, I only have 3 profiles (4.5GHz, 4.6GHz and 4.7GHz) anyways.


----------



## tsm106

I've reset the bios just to clean the profiles out. I'm not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## deafboy

Why would you do print screens though? You can save your profiles to USB.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Why would you do print screens though? You can save your profiles to USB.


In case it loads his borked profiles names.


----------



## SimpleTech

He also can't transfer the profile settings over to a new BIOS if he ever decides to update. That is why I do a combination of the three: F12 → flash drive, save profile to flash drive, and save a profile in the BIOS.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> In case it loads his borked profiles names.


Ah, better safe than sorry I suppose.


----------



## Dustin1

"I want to join this club."

Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/2621383


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> "I want to join this club."
> Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/2621383


----------



## UNOE

I have quite a bit of post in this thread. Guess I might as well join too.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2621598



http://valid.canardpc.com/2621598


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have quite a bit of post in this thread. Guess I might as well join too.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2621598
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2621598


----------



## InfernoUk

hey guys, looking at ordering this board tomorrow for my 3930k build.

Any comments to help me decide and also any known issues i may face with it?

Thanks for the info before i make the decision!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfernoUk*
> 
> hey guys, looking at ordering this board tomorrow for my 3930k build.
> Any comments to help me decide and also any known issues i may face with it?
> Thanks for the info before i make the decision!


I've had this board installed for about 2 weeks, all I can say is this board is the best motherboard I've ever had in terms of quality components.


----------



## InfernoUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've had this board installed for about 2 weeks, all I can say is this board is the best motherboard I've ever had in terms of quality components.


thanks,

Will it fit with a roof mounted dual rad? case is a corsair 650D

Also will it run at 3930K at 5.0Ghz Im running custom water with a EK copper block and how difficult is the OCing?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfernoUk*
> 
> thanks,
> Will it fit with a roof mounted dual rad? case is a corsair 650D
> Also will it run at 3930K at 5.0Ghz Im running custom water with a EK copper block and how difficult is the OCing?


Depends on the rad thickness and config.

The motherboard is more than capable of the 5.0GHz, will depend on your chip and whether it's a good overclocker or not.


----------



## Anomander Rake

guys getting a bit of an odd one here.... i got 2x 7970s, i can overclock my cards if i dont oc my cpu, if I oc my cpu any oc on the cards that requires raising voltage past normal + the 20 powertune gives you results in an instant freez when first test on 3d11 starts, i have to power down the pc each time..... im using a 1500w PSU so that shouldnt be an issue, im using 2x 7970 Lightnings on a Rampage IV Extreme board. I dont get a bsod code when login in to windows afterwords


----------



## InfernoUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Depends on the rad thickness and config.
> The motherboard is more than capable of the 5.0GHz, will depend on your chip and whether it's a good overclocker or not.


thanks, i ordered the board, im using a dual rad mounted in the roof since a triple rad was overkill last time and to big.

Hopefully I get a good chip!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> guys getting a bit of an odd one here.... i got 2x 7970s, i can overclock my cards if i dont oc my cpu, if I oc my cpu any oc on the cards that requires raising voltage past normal + the 20 powertune gives you results in an instant freez when first test on 3d11 starts, i have to power down the pc each time..... im using a 1500w PSU so that shouldnt be an issue, im using 2x 7970 Lightnings on a Rampage IV Extreme board. I dont get a bsod code when login in to windows afterwords


I need more detailed info but from that it sounds like OCP is being tripped, which causes a crash and requires a reboot to reset OCP.


----------



## Anomander Rake

tsm106: thanks for the quick reply buddy could you give me bios settings that i should change to test this out tonight?


----------



## tsm106

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking

I would start here for the mb bios settings, follow along with the guide.


----------



## UNOE

I still can't figure this out. I have one temp that is way off. What other software can I use to see all the temperatures? My AIDA64 trial is over.
Take a look at the graph the first part of the graph is at idle with the fans on. The second part of the graph is at idle with *all the fans off*. All the other temps like core temps and chipset go up when fans are off. But Temp #1 the temperature that is really high goes down when fans are off.


----------



## kizwan

UNOE,

You can try HWiNFO. That sensor kinda high. Most probably OHM unable to read (i.e. calculate) the right value from that sensor.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I still can't figure this out. I have one temp that is way off. What other software can I use to see all the temperatures? My AIDA64 trial is over.
> Take a look at the graph the first part of the graph is at idle with the fans on. The second part of the graph is at idle with *all the fans off*. All the other temps like core temps and chipset go up when fans are off. But Temp #1 the temperature that is really high goes down when fans are off.




That's mine....

But ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1202394/open-hardware-monitor-is-the-cpu-temp-wrong-i7-3930k-rampage-iv-extreme

and ... http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18445493 with the author saying ignore it....


----------



## UNOE

Thanks, its funny that it goes lower when fans are off. But looks like its just a bug thanks.


----------



## kcuestag

I am in need of help, hopefully you guys can give me some input on this issue. I am 100% stable at 4.6GHz 1.40v, I tried to lower it to 4.5GHz 1.37v as I don't really need more than that for my GPU's in any game, and while it is fully stable under 100% load, while I'm sleeping it seems to be unstable on idle and BSOD's and the computer reboots.

Why is it not failing under load but instead it fails on idle? What setting should I modify on BIOS to fix it? Load Line Calibration is on High, just like at 4.6GHz, all settings are same (VCCSA and VTT at 1.10v, LLC High, dram voltage at 1.6v, cpu pll at 1.55v) except vcore (1.37v instead of 1.40v).

Any ideas? I remember I had this issue on my i7 2600k, it was 100% stable at 4.8GHz and 5GHz under load, but it would fail at 5GHz on idle, I can't remember how I fixed it, maybe LLC? any ideas?


----------



## grunion

Offset or manual?


----------



## alancsalt

Usually offset...either that or idling is the new stress testing...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Offset or manual?


Offset, 4.6GHz is fine, 4.5GHz is not stable on idle.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Offset, 4.6GHz is fine, 4.5GHz is not stable on idle.


Maybe you should bump your offset positively +0.005v. Maybe your VID is too low on idle with 4.5 Ghz.

What I would do is bump offset voltage and reduce Load Line calibration.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Maybe you should bump your offset positively +0.005v. Maybe your VID is too low on idle with 4.5 Ghz.
> What I would do is bump offset voltage and reduce Load Line calibration.


I'll try this out, thanks.


----------



## kcuestag

Lowered LLC to Medium and bumped Offset to match ~1.376v-1.384v, which is what I need for 100% stability under full load. Let's see if it's stable on idle now, going to sleep.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Lowered LLC to Medium and bumped Offset to match ~1.376v-1.384v, which is what I need for 100% stability under full load. Let's see if it's stable on idle now, going to sleep.


Its very possibly your RSTE drivers. I don't think idle bug that Sandy bridge on 1155 is really present with Sandy Bridge - E. I haven't encountered any idle Bsod with any overclock yet with SB-E. But I did have random BSOD because of my RSTE drivers, one RSTE driver gave me BSOD's every 2 or 3 hours. And the more recent RSTE gave me BSOD ever 12 to 36 hours. I have found rste 3.1.0.1068 to be the only stable driver for me, that and completely removing drivers and just using standard drivers in windows. The standard drivers also perform better with my SSD. So pretty happy with out it, no more Bsod's and better performance.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Check out the temps on this stock clock IBT 10x Very High











That is very


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like dropping LLC to Medium solved it.


----------



## ceteris

I would like to join the club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625759

I guess everyone here has HT on, had to change to 1.44 manual to be stable


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> I would like to join the club.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625759
> I guess everyone here has HT on, had to change to 1.44 manual to be stable


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like dropping LLC to Medium solved it.


Hey kcuestag, I'm glad it helped you.

But have you only lowered LLC or you also bumped the offset voltage a notch? Actually I don't think Load Line Calibration was the problem, it was the idle voltage, so by adding offset voltage and reducing LLC, you won't affect the Vcore under load (as you probably figured out).

Refer to this *Guide (Offset voltage guide)*



Spoiler: MORE INFO ABOUT OFFSET VOLTAGE



Bear in mind though that this will also offset your idle voltage by the same value. As an example, with the default voltage settings,
our 2500K processor's idle voltage (at 16x CPU multiplier ratio) is 1.045V. If we subtract 0.05V from the full load voltage, the idle voltage
will be reduced by the same value:



*So if we offset the voltage too far with the negative voltage scale, there will come a point where the idle voltage is no longer sufficient to sustain
the idle processor clock frequency.*

If we wish to add voltage to the full load VID, we simply use the + offset and increase to increase the voltage level. The "+" offset scale isn't as direct
as the" -" scale when it comes to changing voltage, that's because one of the features of SVID (serial VID) is that it allows the processor to request
voltage based upon operating frequency, current draw and thermal conditions- hence adding 0.05V to 1.376V results in a full load voltage of 1.40V.



Similarly the idle voltage is increased by only 0.025V, too:



That's why we recommend getting a feel for how the offset range works with your processor, before pushing the system hard. Offset Mode may appear
to be an overly complex way to overclock initially, but once you get the hang of it the results are very worthwhile.


----------



## cky2k6

I got so close to 2133mhz memory being stable, but still no go... I can pass stress tests for hours and game for hours, but it arbitrarily shuts down when I'm just browsing the net every few days.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres 5145 High Current settings before I prime it....Merry Christmas overclock everyone


















bsod after 2hrs


----------



## MiniMaster

I have mine. I'd like to join!








http://valid.canardpc.com/2626866


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniMaster*
> 
> I have mine. I'd like to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626866


----------



## Maximization

Done, Rampage iv is alive with crazy wires and led spotlights.


----------



## stratos2004

That's my RIVE









http://valid.canardpc.com/2626974


----------



## Maximization

Totally tubular!!! I need more experiance before doing that stuff.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratos2004*
> 
> That's my RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626974


Is that a club join?


----------



## stratos2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is that a club join?


Yessss


----------



## Maximization

i suck at this, first day though, will work on it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2627319

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2627319


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratos2004*
> 
> That's my RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626974



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i suck at this, first day though, will work on it.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2627319
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2627319


Your username is not in the name field of the validation...but then again, this is not an OC club...


----------



## Gorki

Ordered RIVE can't wait for friday.







I'm also thinking of buying F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH memory, *alancsalt* you have good experience with it?

Happy Xmas people have nice time with your family.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Ordered RIVE can't wait for friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of buying F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH memory, *alancsalt* you have good experience with it?
> Happy Xmas people have nice time with your family.


That depends on whether 4848MHz is a good outcome for a benching OC, and whether I had a CPU limitation or a RAM limitation or other. Used XMP.

The various auto OCs didn't work for me. Unstable.

Only got 5050MHz @ 1.56v top OC too. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529605

Not sure which component was limiting. Less ram didn't help. Tried that. Less cores didn't either.

Probably not bad in the 3DMark11 considering my three 580s are mere Gainwards - 18937

Do prefer GSkill though, out of what's available in Oztrailya..


----------



## stratos2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Totally tubular!!! I need more experiance before doing that stuff.


You need more experiance??? Why ??? To connect 3 radiators .... a processor and a graphics card? .....xaxaxaxaxa

You made me laugh.......xaxaxaxa


----------



## xnikx

Hey guys, first time poster but i just recently got my asus rampage iv extreme.

along with that i picked up a i7 3930k and a third evga 4gb 680gtx ftw

so heres my rig

i7 3930k
asus r4e
three 4gb 680 gtx
three 4gb ddr3 1333 (12gbs)
850 w corsair hx

now as far as performance goes, i am gaming in surround, and it is great!
playing crysis 2 mp with an 80fps avg

but im having a lot of problems aswell.
when i turn my pc on, the post takes a long time. it honestly seems like more than 60 seconds sometimes.
the bios screen will appear for a couple seconds, disappear, appear very quickly and disappear again, and than appear again. only on the third screen flash can i actually go into bios.
from here windows screen pops up.

and my pc just overall feels much slower, except while gaming. for instance my internet speed is very slow and even installing games through a cd seems to take longer.

when i turn the pc on, the debug led numbers change rapidly. but ill see 5A pop up quiet a few times, which in the manual it says this means "internal cpu error"
that has me very worried, but it goes away once windows is started.
while not gaming the debug led says AA, reserved for ASL?
and while gaming it says 80, OEM DXE initialization codes

my bios is currently the most recent , 3301. i heard people saying the 2105 bios fixed a similar issue but im having trouble trying to switch back from 3301.

any ideas?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratos2004*
> 
> You need more experiance??? Why ??? To connect 3 radiators .... a processor and a graphics card? .....xaxaxaxaxa
> You made me laugh.......xaxaxaxa


Thinking of leaks, drips, smoke, sparks, dead hardware. Might be a phobia of some sort i a must deal with and come to terms with.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Thinking of leaks, drips, smoke, sparks, dead hardware. Might be a phobia of some sort i a must deal with and come to terms with.


I had the same feeling (just got into water myself). If it eases your fear, you can build the loop completely outside the PC first. Mine was all set up on my kitchen table.







All you need is to be able to power up the pump. I bought an external DC power supply ($19), and a molex powered on/off switch ($4). Cost me less than $25, and using that you don't need to use your PC power supply for testing. That took most of the fear out of the equation for me.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Leak test is the key (24 hours, pump running only and all other power cables unplugged, this mean, no power to GPU, MOBO, CPU and hard drives)

I spilled *a lot* of distilled water *many times* in my rig. If the power cables are unplugged and you let the PC dry enough. You'll never have any problem.

*PS*: I never leak tested outside my case. Never had any failure caused by spilled water.

*REMEBER to always let everything dry before powering up main components*.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That depends on whether 4848MHz is a good outcome for a benching OC, and whether I had a CPU limitation or a RAM limitation or other. Used XMP.
> The various auto OCs didn't work for me. Unstable.
> Only got 5050MHz @ 1.56v top OC too. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529605
> Not sure which component was limiting. Less ram didn't help. Tried that. Less cores didn't either.
> Probably not bad in the 3DMark11 considering my three 580s are mere Gainwards - 18937
> Do prefer GSkill though, out of what's available in Oztrailya..


Nice one, but somehow I doubt you'll stop there








I ordered them since I don't have many choices , and I kinda doubt Platinum 2400 4x4gb cl9 are worth the money. Anyway I also find good deal on 3820 since that pleases my needs and it will last me until IB-E comes out. I'm really curious how well this board performs since this is my firs ROG mbo.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Nice one, but somehow I doubt you'll stop there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered them since I don't have many choices , and I kinda doubt Platinum 2400 4x4gb cl9 are worth the money. Anyway I also find good deal on 3820 since that pleases my needs and it will last me until IB-E comes out. I'm really curious how well this board performs since this is my firs ROG mbo.


Height of summer right now....here. Not a propitious time for overclocking...


----------



## kizwan

It is endless summer here near the equator. It doesn't stop us here from overclocking.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It is endless summer here near the equator. It doesn't stop us here from overclocking.


What about here? Its directly on equator.. LOL~


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, tough guys eh?









C'mon then, put some points up on the bot for OCN.. Show us how it's done


----------



## broken pixel

I leak tested my 1st H20 build back in 2007 have not leak tested one since. Spilled beer on my MB before while it was on & it shut down. Cleaned with rubbing alcohol and dried it with a hair dryer and powered back up.


----------



## UNOE

btw this was the best thread of the year for me. Great guys in hear and still loving this MB.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, tough guys eh?


Well, we don't have much choice really.







It always hot here. Just saying it doesn't stop us from overclocking though.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, I still try on slightly cooler days....









Catzilla bench


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This is what ive been working on.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2630988 High vcore good temps


----------



## Maximization

I have a 3820 too and you just made my day. Amazing numbers. Is that a long term stable use or only for a few hours?


----------



## Kimir

Wow, I got an H100i to replace the Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 I had, that's much cooler, I can go at 4.6Ghz with no more fear, everything else higher is BSOD lol
Damn first gen 3930k >_>
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631575


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have a 3820 too and you just made my day. Amazing numbers. Is that a long term stable use or only for a few hours?


Thanks maaate , Im running that clock as we speak gonna run it for a week and see how I go...







and heres a pic of my cut and shut 360 rad mod antec 1200 case.......







Im sort of half way with these mods when I finished this version the next day the parts I was waiting on turned up







so I haven't finished yet


----------



## 1010001011001

Hey gyz, just wondering has anybody else been having some trouble after updating to bios version 3301?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010001011001*
> 
> Hey gyz, just wondering has anybody else been having some trouble after updating to bios version 3301?


That's why im still running Bios 2105 couldn't be hacked







not gonna do my in head in on that just yet


----------



## 1010001011001

Haha it's fine I discovered it wasn't the bios. I was having a mad update session because I haven't updated many things in a while and it turned out to be some windows updates haha I uninstalled and reinstalled almost every driver on my pc about 3 times and nothing would help. But I forgot about the windows updates. For some reason when windows was loading the screen will stay black for about 3 minutes and wouldn't work unless I waited or went to task manager and executed explorer.exe myself. It's fixed now haha man huge pain in the a**


----------



## Maximization

Any benifits going to higher BIOS? I am using using 1404 bios, I have Vista 64 and 3820 CPU


----------



## Kilrt

I think it is an update for windows 8 optimisation.
Kind of a pain because you have to download a change to your bios language first.
I forget (apologies) what it's called but it is in the bios update path at asus.
Once that is done the updates take.
FYI 8 is a pain, it is overly geared towards touch screen/ swipe interface.
It seems that Microsoft is starting to look towards hardware sales like pads, notebooks and all in one pc solutions.
Toasters anyone.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Any benifits going to higher BIOS? I am using using 1404 bios, I have Vista 64 and 3820 CPU


The benefit in your case is that the computer boots up very quickly with bios 2105 and newer. No more long posts besides the raid intialization ofcourse.


----------



## Rivis

Hi I wan't to join the club... http://valid.canardpc.com/2633125

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/cpuzyb.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/sam1932b.jpg/

I'm very happy that i got this mobo for my last upgrade


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Very tidy rig you have there......


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rivis*
> 
> Hi I wan't to join the club...
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/cpuzyb.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/sam1932b.jpg/
> I'm very happy that i got this mobo for my last upgrade


Nice looking PC
But wow you have 2 XFX MEB cards do you have any hearing left?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rivis*
> 
> Hi I wan't to join the club... http://valid.canardpc.com/2633125
> I'm very happy that i got this mobo for my last upgrade


----------



## Rivis

Say what?...







Thank you, and they aren´t really that loud. While gaming you can clearly hear them ( 65°/68° max, 28° room temperature) but they are not that loud. My former 5850s ref. model where louder.
And just in case :

http://valid.canardpc.com/2633125


----------



## shilka

MEB stands for Mighty Ear Banger the same nicknamed for the Republic XF-84H Thunderscreech fighter

I had a XFX 7950 DD card i was forced to sell it as i could not stand the noise


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

Just installed the Open Hardware Monitor, and I saw a disturbing temperature on the mobo. Is this accurate, and should I be concerned?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> Just installed the Open Hardware Monitor, and I saw a disturbing temperature on the mobo. Is this accurate, and should I be concerned?
> Thanks in advance!


For me, it shows 90C when my CPU idles at 19C, probably hwmonitor doesn't know how to interpret the sensor.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> Just installed the Open Hardware Monitor, and I saw a disturbing temperature on the mobo. Is this accurate, and should I be concerned?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it shows 90C when my CPU idles at 19C, probably hwmonitor doesn't know how to interpret the sensor.
Click to expand...

Monitoring programs will give conflicting/inaccurate readings if more than one app is accessing the same sensor/s.


----------



## AllGamer

if you are planning to load the latest 3301 BIOS don't bother

i lost my SSD drives after upgrading to that version

everything was working fine before 2105


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> if you are planning to load the latest 3301 BIOS don't bother
> 
> i lost my SSD drives after upgrading to that version
> 
> everything was working fine before 2105


With 3301, was that stock or modded bios?


----------



## AllGamer

stock

i did regressive testing all version from 3010 to newest 3301 can't see my SSD of any size

i went back to 2105 until i can figure out what the hell is wrong


----------



## Bart

Wow, that's bizarre. Did you check the OCZ forums and see if anyone else was having similar issues with that board?


----------



## AllGamer

alright additional test, shows that the mobo thinks all 4x SATA 6 GB ports are only 2 ports

E1 and E2 were supposed to be handled by another controller

not sure if this a BIOS bug, or something i'll need to RMA, or live only with 2x SATA 6GB ports









my old mobo exactly the same did what it supposed to

i can't go any lower than 2105, else it wont detect my i7-3970X CPU

this is still work in progress...

trying to find a reasonable solution


----------



## Maximization

For stock speeds are temps good?

I have a 3820


----------



## AllGamer

update

it's a visual bug

the BIOS doesn't show the proper information, even when it's actually detected, the BIOS shows otherwise

it fixes itself after 3 full cycle reboot, this bug is annoying as hell, it wasted me a few hours trying to figure things out


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> Just installed the Open Hardware Monitor, and I saw a disturbing temperature on the mobo. Is this accurate, and should I be concerned?
> Thanks in advance!


Not reading sensor correctly or phantom sensor.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/3300#post_18878141


----------



## Kilrt

Hi ALLGamer.

Just went through all that and found a different fix.
I updated my SSD firmware and got my trim back after 3301.
The main reason for the new bios and the format it is packaged in is, wait for it !!!
Windows 8.
After I loaded 8 my SSD read as a SCSI drive after all the updates.
My last solution wouldn't work because the firmware was in.
To truly feel my (and others pain) check out.

Anybody having problems with Intel's Rapid Storage Technology enterprise drivers on X79 ?

Thread.

I foresee a lot of new forum discussions as we adopt 8 and it's drivers.
X79 is the best, most capable, priciest, platform available.
We are also not the core of the market.
Mainstream will, for the next while, probably get all the attention as the new OS and driver bugs are worked out.
We X79/ enthusiast class folks, are probably going to be left on our own, or dealt with as mainstream solutions trickle down.
I'm glad I subscribe to OC.net because as we deal with the problems, this is the place to go.
People with the skills, knowledge, experience, and tenacity to come up with solutions are here.
It amasses me how people in this community support one and another.
To those who come up with the solutions.
Thanks for past assistance, and in advance for your help we will seek in the future.
You folks are facing challenging times.

My feelings so far are:
Pre XP to XP = XP great
XP to Vista = Vista good (if you had a powerful enough system)
Vista to 7 = 7 great ++.
7 to 8 = 8 poor for PC (probably good as a first iteration of Microsoft's move from software into hardware sales).
As Microsoft moves into the tab, smartphone, disposable device market, I fear for us and our hobby.

I've probably taken up too much space here for this.
Is any one following this on a more appropriate thread.
Thanks.
TK.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im glad you got that off your chest


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> Hi ALLGamer.
> Just went through all that and found a different fix.
> I updated my SSD firmware and got my trim back after 3301.
> The main reason for the new bios and the format it is packaged in is, wait for it !!!
> Windows 8.
> After I loaded 8 my SSD read as a SCSI drive after all the updates.
> My last solution wouldn't work because the firmware was in.
> To truly feel my (and others pain) check out.
> Anybody having problems with Intel's Rapid Storage Technology enterprise drivers on X79 ?
> Thread.
> I foresee a lot of new forum discussions as we adopt 8 and it's drivers.
> X79 is the best, most capable, priciest, platform available.
> We are also not the core of the market.
> Mainstream will, for the next while, probably get all the attention as the new OS and driver bugs are worked out.
> We X79/ enthusiast class folks, are probably going to be left on our own, or dealt with as mainstream solutions trickle down.
> I'm glad I subscribe to OC.net because as we deal with the problems, this is the place to go.
> People with the skills, knowledge, experience, and tenacity to come up with solutions are here.
> It amasses me how people in this community support one and another.
> To those who come up with the solutions.
> Thanks for past assistance, and in advance for your help we will seek in the future.
> You folks are facing challenging times.
> My feelings so far are:
> Pre XP to XP = XP great
> XP to Vista = Vista good (if you had a powerful enough system)
> Vista to 7 = 7 great ++.
> 7 to 8 = 8 poor for PC (probably good as a first iteration of Microsoft's move from software into hardware sales).
> As Microsoft moves into the tab, smartphone, disposable device market, I fear for us and our hobby.
> I've probably taken up too much space here for this.
> Is any one following this on a more appropriate thread.
> Thanks.
> TK.


I deleted the storage drivers and running my SSD with standard drivers. I have better performance too benching the drives. So for AHCI non RAID builds I would just get rid of the driver if you can. For raid try a older driver.
I do agree having no RAID TRIM on x79 was pretty sad move by intel. There is currently more support for z77.


----------



## Kilrt

Thanks HOMECINEMA-PC.
I do feel a little better.








In a, "should have left well enough alone kind of way".
I see you're in the 5Ghz+ club.
Say hi to NoGuru (respect ++), tell him kilrt is back again-again
(He was very supportive when my exercise in liquid cooling was stolen -a break and enter).
-
Hi UNOE.
And thank you.
My work around was in.
-
Anybody having problems with Intel's Rapid Storage Technology enterprise drivers on X79 ?
-
A thread started by (to me, a most respected contributor) tpi2007
-
I loaded windows 8.
I became frustrated, to the point of sharing.
I came here.
Found the solutions that worked (much respect and thanks)
I Rolled back my storage driver.(OC.net members directed me to Intel forum).
Trim works now.(I loaded a new OS I felt it necessary to run TRIM).
I still had lags.
More research (OC.net) and learned to--
Check a box (as directed by some good folks here).
And -- shazam.
My machine runs as well as can be expected of a business/ redundancy laden machine.
-
So now I have a copy of (retired) Windows 7 to load onto a smaller, dedicated SSD.
Now I can boot into, and have some fun, tweaking my little friend (monolith) in the Windows 7 environment, on a light, bear bones system.
Check my system and know LIGHT/ BEAR BONES is a relative term.
YOU, RIVE USERS, know and share my anticipation.
To bad there isn't an emoticon with a dude doing the mad scientist smile while rubbing his hands together.
I'm FREE -- FREEEEEEE


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HAPPY 2013 EVERYONE


----------



## Kilrt

:cheers:
Back at you
In 16 hours
Here in Vancouver Canada.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> Back at you
> In 16 hours
> Here in Vancouver Canada.


Yep, thanks to the International Date Line, we Aussies are in your future!


----------



## strong island 1

Just added a whole bunch of EK blocks to my mobo. The tube routing is a nightmare.


----------



## Kilrt

Yep, thanks to the International Date Line, we Aussies are in your future! tongue.gif
-
In 10 hours or so I'll raise a toast to you folks.
Probably just in time for that drink you folks will need to chase that hangover away.
Have a blast from the past with me as we see it in.
Best to you in the new year.







.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rivis*
> 
> Hi I wan't to join the club... http://valid.canardpc.com/2633125
> 
> 
> I'm very happy that i got this mobo for my last upgrade


You probably know this, but PSU fan should be facing the other way, so that it gets cool air from the back of the case and exhausts it out the top. ( have the same case )


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I do agree having no RAID TRIM on x79 was pretty sad move by intel. There is currently more support for z77.


So use a modded BIOS without RSTe.

I've got RST 11.6.x on my P9X79 WS, and there are identical mods for the Rampage IV.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> So use a modded BIOS without RSTe.
> I've got RST 11.6.x on my P9X79 WS, and there are identical mods for the Rampage IV.


Yeah I saw those mod's recently. After I purchased my SSD though. If only the modded Bios was out a few weeks before I would have bought 2 SSD's for RAID. But I still think Intel should have had this out at the same time as z77, that's my complaint.


----------



## kcuestag

Is there any fix yet to the booting loops?

Every time I boot my computer, it displays the motherboard's logo screen 3 times before it actually boots into Window, isn't one enough?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is there any fix yet to the booting loops?
> Every time I boot my computer, it displays the motherboard's logo screen 3 times before it actually boots into Window, isn't one enough?


UEFI isn't quite the same as our old BIOS. It can go on and off as hardware loads. This isn't the same as the boot loops of old....With the Z68 if the Marvell Controller, Bluetooth etc were disabled you didn't get this phantom "boot loop" behaviour. I just wonder if this isn't the same thing.

The boot loops I used to get with the X48-DQ6 went forever unless I took out a stick of ram, booted with one stick, raised MCH, turned it off, put the second stick back in, and rebooted again. It could not auto set the mch for 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Rivis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> You probably know this, but PSU fan should be facing the other way, so that it gets cool air from the back of the case and exhausts it out the top. ( have the same case )


hi, thanks for pointing it out but i installed it that way on purpose. The grill on the back of the case didn´t fit the PSU's fan (only half of it) so i figured that this way it could benefit fron the fresh air beeing drawn by the bottom 180mm fans. Do you think it's ok? or the other way would be better taking in account the fan issue.









Congrats on your rig!


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rivis*
> 
> hi, thanks for pointing it out but i installed it that way on purpose. The grill on the back of the case didn´t fit the PSU's fan (only half of it) so i figured that this way it could benefit fron the fresh air beeing drawn by the bottom 180mm fans. Do you think it's ok? or the other way would be better taking in account the fan issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your rig!


The problem is that you are potentially pulling warm air through the power supply. This is how PC Power supplies got their ventilation for years as in old PC's the Power supply was the only fan to circulate air through the case. It should be fine to run that way as long as the ambient temperature inside your case does not get too hot. If your ambient temp inside the case exceeds the Power Supply temperature thermal rating you could actually have capacitor cooling failure and pop components.


----------



## Gorki

Any recommendations for RIVE bios? My mbo come with 2003 bios and it does not see my ssd drive, other hard drive and optical drive is detected fine, I'm wondering should I update to latest 3301? Any thoughts? SSD is plugged in black Intel ports.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Any recommendations for RIVE bios? My mbo come with 2003 bios and it does not see my ssd drive, other hard drive and optical drive is detected fine, I'm wondering should I update to latest 3301? Any thoughts? SSD is plugged in black Intel ports.


Try Advanced settings > Sata Config > Sata mode and pick which mode you want sata or raid maybe this might help you


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try Advanced settings > Sata Config > Sata mode and pick which mode you want sata or raid maybe this might help you


Thanks for the tip, I also tried 2105 bios and had no luck then I decided to play little bit more and plug in my Intel ssd in first Intel slot with no other drives and it worked started booting







Restarted and added other hard drive and optical drive in other intel slots.
So in short words your primary boot device (ssd) should be in SATA3G_1 then rest 3G_2 etc....
I might give 3301 bios a go now. Time to OC









p.s. Boot speed is really impressive with this compared to my good old x58 mbo.


----------



## Canis-X

Replaced the straight-out fittings that went from my CPU WB to the VRM WB / VRM WB to the SB WB to clean it up a bit.

Old:



New:


----------



## AllGamer

confirmed a bug in the new BIOS 3301, that can be reproduced on demand

if the option to support *VT-d* is enabled, the CPU core 1 will fail to initialize and the OS load will just hang (Linux) or crash and reboot (Windows)

if the *VT-d* option is disabled, then everything works peachy

it is possible to get the motherboard to boot even with *VT-d* enabled, by completely cutting power to the PSU, then powering it back on... unfortunately it will only work until the next time you try to reboot.


----------



## deafboy

What's the current best BIOS for you guys? I'm still using 2105 I think.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What's the current best BIOS for you guys? I'm still using 2105 I think.


2105 for me , ive had no problems whatsoever


----------



## wermad

I picked up a used RIVE locally and I'm having troubles installing the drivers. I got the board pretty much naked, so no disc, accessories, etc. I downloaded all the drivers from Asus. I put them on a flash drive. I bought a brand new 3820 and it fires up with no hesitation but I can't seem to install the drivers other then the usb ones. I get an error to insert a disk. This error message keeps popping up numerous times even after I cancel or exit the installer.

I've owned a few ASus mb including their rog's but this is the first time i've come across a mb that didn't want to install the drivers off a usb drive. I even copied the files onto my ssd and i get the same error message. Without the lan drivers, I can't connect to the internet. Looks like this board came with bios version 3240.

any help would be great appreciated.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I picked up a used RIVE locally and I'm having troubles installing the drivers. I got the board pretty much naked, so no disc, accessories, etc. I downloaded all the drivers from Asus. I put them on a flash drive. I bought a brand new 3820 and it fires up with no hesitation but I can't seem to install the drivers other then the usb ones. I get an error to insert a disk. This error message keeps popping up numerous times even after I cancel or exit the installer.
> I've owned a few ASus mb including their rog's but this is the first time i've come across a mb that didn't want to install the drivers off a usb drive. I even copied the files onto my ssd and i get the same error message. Without the lan drivers, I can't connect to the internet. Looks like this board came with bios version 3240.
> any help would be great appreciated.


Dude that really sux . Try flashing back to 2105 and take it from there or try a wireless dongle if you have one


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude that really sux . Try flashing back to 2105 and take it from there or try a wireless dongle if you have one


Thanks







, I'll give that a try. I just put my system back together (lga1155). I might borrow a gpu from a friend to test it further this weekend. I really want to keep this beasty board









edit: also, curious on the audio on the RIVE. I noticed its a realtech and my GB has a Creative labs. I do like th sound on the Z77. Not sure how it compares to that of the Rive


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll give that a try. I just put my system back together (lga1155). I might borrow a gpu from a friend to test it further this weekend. I really want to keep this beasty board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, curious on the audio on the RIVE. I noticed its a realtech and my GB has a Creative labs. I do like th sound on the Z77. Not sure how it compares to that of the Rive


The sound is rather generic, but decently adequate..... The one on your Z77 Sniper should be a bit better. I know the one on the MVE is and it seems the board manufacturers are putting more premiume sound hardware on the higher end boards.

BTW, didn't you have a 3820 and X79 board before? I could've sworn you had an RIVE before


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll give that a try. I just put my system back together (lga1155). I might borrow a gpu from a friend to test it further this weekend. I really want to keep this beasty board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, curious on the audio on the RIVE. I noticed its a realtech and my GB has a Creative labs. I do like th sound on the Z77. Not sure how it compares to that of the Rive


I run mine thru spidf to 5.1 ch amp and double subs through vlc player dts or dd and it sounds friggin awesome. compared to z77 no idea


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> The sound is rather generic, but decently adequate..... The one on your Z77 Sniper should be a bit better. I know the one on the MVE is and it seems the board manufacturers are putting more premiume sound hardware on the higher end boards.
> BTW, didn't you have a 3820 and X79 board before? I could've sworn you had an RIVE before


I had a 3820 and an Asrock x79 pro. Nice combo but I couldn't muster anything higher then 4.66







. Think it was the mb holding back the cpu.

Tbh, I'm quite please with my Z77. I may just sell the RIVE. 3820 have gone up in price so I there's no point in changing my lga1155 setup if its working perfectly fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I run mine thru spidf to 5.1 ch amp and double subs through vlc player dts or dd and it sounds friggin awesome. compared to z77 no idea


I like to keep it simple. Seems like the RIVE audio is pretty generic. Another let down (for me







) and another reason to stay with the GB. I'll just update the bios and sell it off.

edit:

Out of curiosity, what sound card would you guys recommend? I think I can squeeze in a sound card between my cards







The CL SB titanium any good? Just want to keep the same quality of sound that my z77 has right now







.

I really want to keep the RIVE since I can water cool this bad motha


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I had a 3820 and an Asrock x79 pro. Nice combo but I couldn't muster anything higher then 4.66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Think it was the mb holding back the cpu.
> Tbh, I'm quite please with my Z77. I may just sell the RIVE. 3820 have gone up in price so I there's no point in changing my lga1155 setup if its working perfectly fine.
> I like to keep it simple. Seems like the RIVE audio is pretty generic. Another let down (for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and another reason to stay with the GB. I'll just update the bios and sell it off.


Sooo you like to keep it simple eh? just looked at your build log......very niiiice not simple


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sooo you like to keep it simple eh? just looked at your build log......very niiiice not simple


lol, to a degree









Its been a while since I actually had a dedicated sound card in my system. Im really happy w/ the GB onboard. If I can get something similar if not better using a discrete card on the RIVE, I would keep it. I'm going to do some more testing this weekend.

I'm a little worried about temps as the idle hovered around 40c in my custom loop. I don't recall what I idled in my first x79 setup but at 4.66 temps were under 70c at load.

Come on and convince me fellas!!!!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> lol, to a degree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a while since I actually had a dedicated sound card in my system. Im really happy w/ the GB onboard. If I can get something similar if not better using a discrete card on the RIVE, I would keep it. I'm going to do some more testing this weekend.
> I'm a little worried about temps as the idle hovered around 40c in my custom loop. I don't recall what I idled in my first x79 setup but at 4.66 temps were under 70c at load.
> Come on and convince me fellas!!!!!!


That's weird my 3820 @ 4630 idles @ 28-32c and my rigs nothing special load temps 63-67c . And ive got a asus hdav slim dts card and it works a treat but cant run it in this board no slot to stick it in damn


----------



## deafboy

I like the onboard audio


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's weird my 3820 @ 4630 idles @ 28-32c and my rigs nothing special load temps 63-67c . And ive got a asus hdav slim dts card and it works a treat but cant run it in this board no slot to stick it in damn


Heres a better 4.6...


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> lol, to a degree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a while since I actually had a dedicated sound card in my system. Im really happy w/ the GB onboard. If I can get something similar if not better using a discrete card on the RIVE, I would keep it. I'm going to do some more testing this weekend.
> I'm a little worried about temps as the idle hovered around 40c in my custom loop. I don't recall what I idled in my first x79 setup but at 4.66 temps were under 70c at load.
> Come on and convince me fellas!!!!!!


LOL you are right not to get a dedicated card. TBH I was somewhat disappointed with mine after I found out it was the cause of my BF3 crashes. But that was a couple months after I stopped playing multiplayer out of frustration.

If you like your current setup, why not wait for a several months for Haswell or IBE to come out? You seem so insatiable with your systems even though every single one of them has rocked ass









I know I'll be among the first in line to get a RVE! I just wished Microcenter would do a midnight opening for CPUs too!


----------



## wermad

Ok, reapplied a tim w/ a more generous amount and my idle is in the low 30s (have the heater on). load at stock w/ turbo, I'm ~45c.

Updated to 3301 and i was able to install the lan drivers and the usb 3.0 drivers. Tried the audio drivers and I get the same stupid error jumping back multiple times. I can't even unzip the folder. Downloading the previous audio driver version.

error getting:



I have a potential lead for my z77 sale. Here's hoping the RIVe holds and can oc better then the Asrock.

edit: prev audio drivers installed properly!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> LOL you are right not to get a dedicated card. TBH I was somewhat disappointed with mine after I found out it was the cause of my BF3 crashes. But that was a couple months after I stopped playing multiplayer out of frustration.
> If you like your current setup, why not wait for a several months for Haswell or IBE to come out? You seem so insatiable with your systems even though every single one of them has rocked ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'll be among the first in line to get a RVE! I just wished Microcenter would do a midnight opening for CPUs too!


I have the audio drivers installed and I'll give it a spin. The board is impressive and I have the extra lanes to run the audio card (1x) with my four cards. I'm just itching to add some mb block and maybe some ram blocks too


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ok, reapplied a tim w/ a more generous amount and my idle is in the low 30s (have the heater on). load at stock w/ turbo, I'm ~45c.
> Updated to 3301 and i was able to install the lan drivers and the usb 3.0 drivers. Tried the audio drivers and I get the same stupid error jumping back multiple times. I can't even unzip the folder. Downloading the previous audio driver version.
> error getting:
> 
> I have a potential lead for my z77 sale. Here's hoping the RIVe holds and can oc better then the Asrock.
> edit: prev audio drivers installed properly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the audio drivers installed and I'll give it a spin. The board is impressive and I have the extra lanes to run the audio card (1x) with my four cards. I'm just itching to add some mb block and maybe some ram blocks too


I can tell you are itching to voltup


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I can tell you are itching to voltup


hehe. gonna do some oc'ing (if I recall from my previous x79 setup). Once I'm done testing im going ot return this 3820 as it was pretty expensive. I'll search for a used one that can oc to at least 4.7.

How about any thoughts on adding a good and budget friendly sound card? Would be ok with the quad cards I'm running?

Thanks









time to get some shut eye (will be very little) before heading to work today


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> hehe. gonna do some oc'ing (if I recall from my previous x79 setup). Once I'm done testing im going ot return this 3820 as it was pretty expensive. I'll search for a used one that can oc to at least 4.7.
> How about any thoughts on adding a good and budget friendly sound card? Would be ok with the quad cards I'm running?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to get some shut eye (will be very little) before heading to work today


Sorry limited knowledge with soundcards but 3820's different story . Try to find a L202 batch malay . Cause my first one RIP







pulled awesome clocks and p95 stable [email protected]@[email protected] that might point you in the right direction







catch ya


----------



## driftingforlife

Had some fun with my RIVE last night


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Had some fun with my RIVE last night


What kind of fun would that be







Showoff


----------



## wermad

Not a bad chip but the mb is the one making the magic:



Ok, so can anyone answer my question please







:

Can I run a sound card on the pcie 1x along with my four gpu(s)???

Thank you


----------



## Maximization

I am still messing around with mine, but for *****s and Giggles i did the extreme auto overclock in Bios, The thing actually booted at 4.9 but vcore was 1.6789. I quickly and calmly shut down and put it back at stock. Amazing motherboard. 4.6 is my target when i feel comfortable using all the manual options.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I am still messing around with mine, but for *****s and Giggles i did the extreme auto overclock in Bios, The thing actually booted at 4.9 but vcore was 1.6789. I quickly and calmly shut down and put it back at stock. Amazing motherboard. 4.6 is my target when i feel comfortable using all the manual options.


Drop the vcore to 1.5 and have a crack at 5 Gigahurtles potential


----------



## Maximization

Using the auto feature? I have heard bad things can happen @ 1.5 vcore with closed water loops. I might get daring though, you give me confidence.


----------



## wermad

Well, shot Asus an email if I can run a discrete sound card w/ my four gpu(s). They're chat support is a 45 minute wait so I just sent them an email.

If any one has more info, please send me a pm.

I did test the audio and though the Realtech utility made the sound great, I launched a few games and it don't compare to the GB Z77


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Using the auto feature? I have heard bad things can happen @ 1.5 vcore with closed water loops. I might get daring though, you give me confidence.


Don't use auto then







Have a look at my profile pics 3820 o/c theres plenty of good screeners to point you down the right track all different clocks too







good luck and put a 80mm fan or something on your vrm heatsink this will help with temps and o/c stability it works for me but a water block is better


----------



## Maximization

What i might do is load the extreme auto overclock and reduce all voltages to normal and see. No damage should happen with normal voltages. I have numerious overclocking guides from Gskill, Asus and here, it is daunting reading them all. Some differences of opinions on settings from all the guides. This is fun. Will check out you screen shots also HOMECINEMA-PC.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> confirmed a bug in the new BIOS 3301, that can be reproduced on demand
> if the option to support *VT-d* is enabled, the CPU core 1 will fail to initialize and the OS load will just hang (Linux) or crash and reboot (Windows)
> if the *VT-d* option is disabled, then everything works peachy
> it is possible to get the motherboard to boot even with *VT-d* enabled, by completely cutting power to the PSU, then powering it back on... unfortunately it will only work until the next time you try to reboot.


I'm really REALLY glad that you posted this up! I just flashed the modded 3301 that supports TRIM in RAID and reconfigured my OC....booted into windows and boom.....crash reboot. I've been banging my head against the wall all day trying to figure this out...LOL. I love it when I think that I have just enough time to take care of something and have to leave it in a unfinished state because Murphy had to stop by and bork something up...LOL.

+REP


----------



## wermad

^^^
lol. I have the same issue







. 3301 has been working great so far and right now. Then, right now, the os just hanged. Had to do restore windows to get back in as it wouldn't resume.


----------



## hammerforged

Ever since I got rid of the RSTe drivers my life has been much easier. They caused some random bsods and other issues when first setting my system up. Unless your running a raid array they are pretty useless.


----------



## kcuestag

Something that's really bothering me with this board is no matter what BIOS, my OC Profiles get bugged and I can't re-name them... So now all my OC Profiles are named 4.6GHz_HT_ON because I can't rename them.









Any solution? I tried copying the BIOS 1 to BIOS 2 and same thing... Using BIOS 3301 right now. This happens since the first day I got the board, first I could name them, but after a few savings I was stuck to 4.6GHz_HT_ON.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^
> lol. I have the same issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3301 has been working great so far and right now. Then, right now, the os just hanged. Had to do restore windows to get back in as it wouldn't resume.


That is why I run 2105 That would do my head in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Ever since I got rid of the RSTe drivers my life has been much easier. They caused some random bsods and other issues when first setting my system up. Unless your running a raid array they are pretty useless.


Im glad I run raid 0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Something that's really bothering me with this board is no matter what BIOS, my OC Profiles get bugged and I can't re-name them... So now all my OC Profiles are named 4.6GHz_HT_ON because I can't rename them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any solution? I tried copying the BIOS 1 to BIOS 2 and same thing... Using BIOS 3301 right now. This happens since the first day I got the board, first I could name them, but after a few savings I was stuck to 4.6GHz_HT_ON.


I cant get over that this is still happening to you and if that was going on my end not being able to see profile freq


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That is why I run 2105 That would do my head in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad I run raid 0
> I cant get over that this is still happening to you and if that was going on my end not being able to see profile freq


What I have to do is just remember which number belongs to what OC.

For example first profile is 4.6GHz HT ON, 2nd profile is 4.5GHz HT ON, and 3rd profile is 4.6GHz HT OFF, but all are named 4.6GHz_HT_ON.









If anyone has any suggestions they'd be really appreciated.


----------



## Kilrt

Would it be possible to offload your profiles to thumb drives.
Clear all from the mobo.
Reset mobo to default.
Then reload/ name your profiles.
It came to me that maybe renaming the default may cause problems?
You folks would know better than me.
You've probably tried this already.
Let me know if any of this works/ worked.


----------



## Canis-X

@kcuestag:

You could try contacting ASUS and see if they would send you a couple new BIOS chips to replace the ones on your board....chances that both of yours are bad, and at the same time, is not too good but it is an option to try and won't cost you much if anything.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

My rig keeps turning itself on randomly, and I was told that it has something to do with the LAN timers, and that I need to disable them. I tried looking for it in my BIOS last night but couldn't find it. Could someone please post a screen shot of where it is and what steps I need to do, because I'm getting tired of being waken up to the sound of PC fans and blinded by bright LED lights.... Thanks.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> My rig keeps turning itself on randomly, and I was told that it has something to do with the LAN timers, and that I need to disable them. I tried looking for it in my BIOS last night but couldn't find it. Could someone please post a screen shot of where it is and what steps I need to do, because I'm getting tired of being waken up to the sound of PC fans and blinded by bright LED lights.... Thanks.


I think you're looking for an option called "wake on LAN". Or something similar to that.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I think you're looking for an option called "wake on LAN". Or something similar to that.


Yeah, that's the ticket...

Where is it located in the BIOS?


----------



## wermad

I had that with my GB mb. I had to go into the device manager and click on the nic adapter properties. Under power management, it may have an option to wake when sleep. Just uncheck. I don't have a cpu atm, so I can't check it personally


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Yeah, that's the ticket...
> Where is it located in the BIOS?


Somewhere under power management I believe.


----------



## driftingforlife

Wake on lan is missing from the 2xxx up BIOS i think as I don't have it anymore.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Somewhere under power management I believe.


Okay, I'll be sure to look for it when I get home tonight, but I was pretty thorough when I checked last night, and I didn't see anything at all resembling "wake on LAN".

I'm surprised no one here with a RIVE hasn't experienced this with their board, because mine is at the stock settings.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Okay, I'll be sure to look for it when I get home tonight, but I was pretty thorough when I checked last night, and I didn't see anything at all resembling "wake on LAN".
> I'm surprised no one here with a RIVE hasn't experienced this with their board, because mine is at the stock settings.


That's odd. Mine is too, but I have the Gene. Never had to touch that setting. But after your post, I got out my manual and I can't find that bloody setting anywhere!


----------



## nleksan

I opened this thread thanks to the wonderful "Daily OCN Updates" email, intending to ask about the Onboard Audio compared to available sound cards, when to my surprise the very first post I read was asking the exact same thing!

My questions are similar, but a bit different...

First, a bit of background: I originally intended for this build to be a "hybrid", in that it would cover both "play" (gaming, browsing, watching video/film, non-professional video and photo editing) AND "work" (audio recording, mixing, and editing).
However, I have recently decided to change the focus to JUST "Play". I figured that overclocking the 3930K to ~4.6-4.8Ghz isn't exactly wonderful for stability (i.e. it wouldn't be "Workstation Stable"), running the RAM at the max clock speed and with the tightest timings well same thing (not "workstation stable"), I fully-intend to add a second GTX670 FTW within the next few months and a third once prices drop to ~$300 or so (and possibly even a fourth, depending on the timing; if it's far enough into the release of the next gen, and the next gen is truly a leap, then I'd just grab two 770's or 780's) which means that an LSI/areca PCIe 2.0/3.0 x8/x16 SAS/SATA6Gbps 8-16x(Internal) RAID Controller Card (upgrade to 4GB DDR3-1333, add a BBU) would not be able to be as well utilized, and a host of other reasons.

Basically, I have nothing against mixing work and pleasure, but this time I want to keep them separate









That DOES mean, however, that the soon-to-be-started Workstation Build (may be buying a "bare-bones" Dual-Skt2011 MB + 2x 8core Xeon's or a 2P/4P MB + 2-4x 10core Xeon's from a friend for like 1/8th market value)...will have all of my high-end audio equipment including my all my monitors (reference speakers, not the LCD-type) and so forth.

This is a good thing, I think, as it will allow me to make an audio system much more "focused" on entertainment rather than trying to dual-purpose it, which never works as well as you'd like. Studio Monitors, while absolutely amazing for audio work, aren't so great for 10hr game sessions (and I have YET to hear a game whose audio can stand up to the scrutiny provided by a pair of Behringer Bi-Amped 3-way Monitors powered by a McIntosh 2x600W Class-D amplifier plugged into a Tripp-Lite Line Conditioner/Isolation Unit).

THEREFORE, I am going to be going at this from the ground up!
Which means:
- New Speakers
- New Headphones
- New Sound Card/DAC
- New Microphone

I have sourced some M-Audio BX5 D2's BNIB for $175, which I may jump on. I am considering grabbing a pair of ATH-AD700's or similar headphones (something that will be "fun" for gaming, while still being more than good enough to do justice to my collection of ~85,000 Raw Audio Tracks)...

I'd say this will be about 40-50% Gaming, 15-30% Video (i.e. Film Soundtracks), and 20-45% Music ("for enjoyment", i.e. while browsing web etc)....

What I don't know about is *What Sound Card Works Best With This Motherboard?* I am considering the Asus XONAR DX, the Asus XONAR Essence STX, the Creative X-Fi Titanium HD, and I am also looking forward to the reviews of the new Creative ZxR (extremely intriguing design, with the daughter-board having its own dedicated quad-core Audio Processor, for a total of 2x 4core APU's).

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Rivis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> The problem is that you are potentially pulling warm air through the power supply. This is how PC Power supplies got their ventilation for years as in old PC's the Power supply was the only fan to circulate air through the case. It should be fine to run that way as long as the ambient temperature inside your case does not get too hot. If your ambient temp inside the case exceeds the Power Supply temperature thermal rating you could actually have capacitor cooling failure and pop components.


Finally i decided to upgrade the PSU, now the opening for the fan on the back of the case fits just fine. Here are some pics:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/sam1998.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/sam1999.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/sam2000.jpg/

I've been thinking about the upgrade for sometime now, the Thermaltake TR2 wasn´t modular and more mainstream oriented...








Now... lets see what i can do with the extra headroom...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You should get 5Gigahurtles plus out of that rig







cool your vrms if you have stability issues , 80mm fan will do the trick


----------



## Rivis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You should get 5Gigahurtles plus out of that rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool your vrms if you have stability issues , 80mm fan will do the trick


I'll try and see how it goes, i'm not sure if the H80i can take it...


----------



## Maximization

Can you wear out the CMOS clear switch on IO ports if you use it to many times?


----------



## Rivis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Can you wear out the CMOS clear switch on IO ports if you use it to many times?


Don´t think so...


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks to *grunion* I now have fixed my BIOS bug where I could not re-name my profiles, here's how I got them now:

4.6GHz_HT_ON
4.6GHz_HT_OFF
4.5GHz_HT_ON

Much better.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thanks to *grunion* I now have fixed my BIOS bug where I could not re-name my profiles, here's how I got them now:
> 4.6GHz_HT_ON
> 4.6GHz_HT_OFF
> 4.5GHz_HT_ON
> Much better.


You want to share how ?


----------



## kcuestag

I did the flashing using ezflash in the tool menu (Instead of using the ROG Connect on the back of the board USB ports), and instead of loading the saved profile files, I wrote them down again from the beggining as I took pictures of each profile on my phone.

It's only 3 profiles and they're similar so it only took me a few minutes.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I did the flashing using ezflash in the tool menu (Instead of using the ROG Connect on the back of the board USB ports), and instead of loading the saved profile files, I wrote them down again from the beggining as I took pictures of each profile on my phone.
> It's only 3 profiles and they're similar so it only took me a few minutes.


Oh.. I figured you tried that already and you where saying you where still having problem. Thanks for the update though.


----------



## tsm106

Iirc you are only forced to use the USB ROG flasher when converting the bios the first time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Iirc you are only forced to use the USB ROG flasher when converting the bios the first time.


I just find it easier to do it through the ROG Flashing button, it's so easy.


----------



## MykaAurora

Surprisingly my ram stabled at 1.5v, 2135 MHz.









Updates, nope.. i guess i'll stick at 1.55v


----------



## Gorki

I noticed something strange about my mbo. Seams like LN2 jumper reverted on my mbo? I'm not blind and reading manual position 1-2 (default) is enabled and 2-3 is disabled but mine is different/reverse?
When I first opened box and inspected mbo I noticed jumper was placed to position 1-2 which is enabled and I switched it to 2-3 so it should be disabled but judging by bios LN2 mode is enabled? ***?
I also tried booting with LN2 disabled 1-2 but mbo keeps restarting and getting code 01 if I place it back everything is fine? ***?


----------



## Gorki

Not sure why I can't edit my post but somehow I manage to disable LN2 mode and make it boot fine, though it's still flipped according to manual.


----------



## romanjaan

I want to join too. I got mine just a week ago.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2644375

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanjaan*
> 
> I want to join too. I got mine just a week ago.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2644375
> Thanks


----------



## Maximization

Thats it i think i am done
i hit a wall and can go no further

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644427

i am out of ideas

i like this mobo no matter what, cpu lottery was bad to me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Thats it i think i am done
> i hit a wall and can go no further
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644427
> i am out of ideas
> i like this mobo no matter what, cpu lottery was bad to me.
























Don't give up just yet dude


----------



## Maximization

Do you think the 1404 bios is holding me back? I don't have windows 8 so i never went further in bios than that.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Do you think the 1404 bios is holding me back? I don't have windows 8 so i never went further in bios than that.


Yeah its def possible try to go to 2105 I thinks you need to convert bios to .cap don't know enough about it that's why im on 2105 ( my board came with 2105 ) and you don't need win 8 win 7 very good (my opinion ) must have at least service pack one , simpletech is the man for bios info plus many others lurking around the joint I hope that points you in the right direction







mate


----------



## Kilrt

Stick with win 7
I went to win 8
Fine for regular use, but for overclocking and driver support, not quite ready for prime time yet.
I intend to pick up smaller SSD to load up win 7 for OC fun.
Still have to work in latest bios environment though.
I think I'm in 3210, not sure (loaded boxing day).
2105 in win 7, was best.


----------



## Maximization

2105 got it!!!!
reading up on cap converters and all that jazz.


----------



## Gorki

I really love this mbo. It really runs nice and cool. I decide to go with 2105 bios as well hope they bump new update soon.
For start...
http://valid.canardpc.com/2645096


----------



## Bart

FYI guys, the cap conversion is easy. You just need to make sure you download the correct "converter" bios for your board. It's just a bios flash, there's no actual "conversion" that you have to do. Just flash to the converter bios, and you're done. Download the newest bios for your board while you're doing this, so you can just flash to the new format, then do another flash to the latest and greatest. Total process takes about 10 minutes if you use the ROG flash.


----------



## tsm106

Welp, I finally switched over to 3301, updated the storage driver. Thus far smooth sailing. My ssd raid crystal numbers are excellent, all is good.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome I need more surface area to and need to change my water block.
> Right now I have two loops.
> Loop #1 RX360, Raystorm, EK Chipset and Mosfet.
> Loop #2 RX240, EX360, EK 7970, EK 7970, EK 7970
> I need two loops because I have the 7970 working on some problems while my CPU is idle, and I'm surfing the web and what not. If I do one loop the 7970 effect me cpu temps to much. I plan to do a CPU-370 as well after Stern review. It seems to look the best, and preforms on a good average for all mounts.
> What I hope to do is.
> Loop #1 RX360, RX240 (Add a CPU-370), EK Chipset and Mosfet.
> Loop #2 (Add at 1080 or 480) EX360, EK 7970, EK 7970, EK 7970
> Any thoughts ?


I love the Rainmeter look on your desktop. How did you set this up with the graphs and all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Welp, I finally switched over to 3301, updated the storage driver. Thus far smooth sailing. My ssd raid crystal numbers are excellent, all is good.


Can you post up (or PM me) your UEFI OC again? I would like to review and try out your OC (if possible). Much appreciated if that's ok with you!!


----------



## tsm106

Yea no prob. I'm just inputting back in my bios settings for the different profiles. Will post when done.

Edit, attached it. I only have 4.5/4.8/5.0/5.1 set up.

I need to tune 5.1 still, just raise llc a notch.

rive3301tsm.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it!! +REP


----------



## Kimir

Somehow I'm listed on the first page with a Rampage IV formula and the CPU-Z validator is not mine, need a fix.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2645576


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Somehow I'm listed on the first page with a Rampage IV formula and the CPU-Z validator is not mine, need a fix.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2645576


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea no prob. I'm just inputting back in my bios settings for the different profiles. Will post when done.
> Edit, attached it. I only have 4.5/4.8/5.0/5.1 set up.
> I need to tune 5.1 still, just raise llc a notch.
> 
> rive3301tsm.zip 1k .zip file


Only the 5.1 profile was in your attachment. If you have the time and it is not too much of a bother can you post up the others as well?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

I am just working on my 4.8ghz overclock and now that I have it stable using manual vcore I would like to try to get it working using offset.

Up until x79 I hadnt used offset voltage to overclock a CPU before so I am possibly doing something stupid. I just find that even with decent + vcore bumps using offset I cant find stability. Is there a trick to it?

If I leave it on + 0.000 it seems to load quite low (1.38v) 4.8ghz. Do I just need to give it a bit of a kick in the ass to get it stable?


----------



## Maximization

I have experianced and read VCCSA is more important now, but dangerious stuff.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea no prob. I'm just inputting back in my bios settings for the different profiles. Will post when done.
> Edit, attached it. I only have 4.5/4.8/5.0/5.1 set up.
> I need to tune 5.1 still, just raise llc a notch.
> 
> rive3301tsm.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the 5.1 profile was in your attachment. If you have the time and it is not too much of a bother can you post up the others as well?
Click to expand...

That's strange. I'll try it again when I can later. However, the 5.1 setting is the same as the others, only lower multi and volts all offset.

4.5 = -.07
4.8 = +.10
5.0 = +.80


----------



## Canis-X

Thank you sir!


----------



## tsm106

Lets try this again. It seems to only backup the profile you have loaded I suspect? I dunno if the zip I uploaded way back included all the profiles but I assume they did. This new bios must not export the whole group, dunno. That said, I exported each profile and zipped them together.

rive3301tsm.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lets try this again. It seems to only backup the profile you have loaded I suspect? I dunno if the zip I uploaded way back included all the profiles but I assume they did. This new bios must not export the whole group, dunno. That said, I exported each profile and zipped them together.
> 
> rive3301tsm.zip 3k .zip file


How are you liking the new bios? I'm still back on 2105.


----------



## heyskip

3404 is up on the ASUS site.

Is there any way to back up your settings before upgrading. Or is the trusty pen and paper the way to go?


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> 3404 is up on the ASUS site.
> 
> Is there any way to back up your settings before upgrading. Or is the trusty pen and paper the way to go?


lol I use my phone's camera









Debating if I should update. My system has been pretty stable since fresh install last month on 3301. I can get 4.8Ghz w/ HT on 1.48 IBT stable. Can boot and do 30 minutes stable on OCCT and 5 runs on LinX on 1.43. Unless this update can magically shave off voltage points...







Perhaps I can make another run for 5Ghz updating to this.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> lol I use my phone's camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating if I should update. My system has been pretty stable since fresh install last month on 3301. I can get 4.8Ghz w/ HT on 1.48 IBT stable. Can boot and do 30 minutes stable on OCCT and 5 runs on LinX on 1.43. Unless this update can magically shave off voltage points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can make another run for 5Ghz updating to this.


Yo're already a bit high on voltage, seems like you got a similar chip to mine, I wouldn't push it any further, that voltage is high already for 24/7 use.

Personally I keep it at 4.6GHz 1.4v, don't like to go any higher, temperatures are good, but I don't want more voltage.


----------



## Canis-X

New UEFI version released today (1/10/2013): *3404*

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Rampage+IV+Extreme&hashedid=r7FZemJak3vMbWHg


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> New UEFI version released today (1/10/2013): *3404*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Rampage+IV+Extreme&hashedid=r7FZemJak3vMbWHg


Bios date is 12/26/2012 checked in bios, I would like to know what did they fix exactly...

Also I don't like recent update _fix_ while in bios F10, choose save option mouse freezes and Enter (confirm).


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yo're already a bit high on voltage, seems like you got a similar chip to mine, I wouldn't push it any further, that voltage is high already for 24/7 use.
> 
> Personally I keep it at 4.6GHz 1.4v, don't like to go any higher, temperatures are good, but I don't want more voltage.


Yeah doesn't that piss you off? I just hope it can last til IBE or Haswell. Been thinking of toning it down to 4.4 w/ auto settings but I love the loading speeds on Shogun 2.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How are you liking the new bios? I'm still back on 2105.


So far so good. I had no real issues benching on it and I got some fast new numbers in single gpu tests. I scored over 13K Pscore in 3dm11 and got over 67fps single card in Top 30 Heaven. If the bios were to fail it would have while being pushed that hard.









Hmm, new bios again? Will wait for the modded bios...


----------



## AllGamer

hmm... 3404 so soon?

i just loaded 3301 and had problem with it

i guess i'll try it out when i get home


----------



## Canis-X

I read about and experienced the issue with having the 'Intel (R) VT-d' option set to 'Enabled" (Advanced Menu>System Agent Configuration) where it would crash as soon as the OS loaded up into the desktop, but other than that it has been stable for me.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I read about and experienced the issue with having the 'Intel (R) VT-d' option set to 'Enabled" (Advanced Menu>System Agent Configuration) where it would crash as soon as the OS loaded up into the desktop, but other than that it has been stable for me.


I was experiencing same thing with 3301 and 3404 comparing to 2105 which I tested thermally last two days. 2105 would gave me bsod comparing to 3301 which would just restart at os load or just after loading desktop, no bsod, nothing. I fixed this by fine tuning cpu v core,vtt and vccsa. Fixed my issue wit sudden shutdown while loading OS.
Other than that 3404 could probably hinder better performance, like 3301 vs 2105, gotta test it more.

Also my mouse issue that I previously mention was gone after few reboots and more bios tweaking. Overall I'm starting to like 3404

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/84507076.png/


----------



## broken pixel

ASUS is pumping out new rampage BIOS like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Canis-X

I'm with tsm106, waiting for the modded version with TRIM support.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm with tsm106, waiting for the modded version with TRIM support.


If i understand correctly this release brings official TRIM support under RAID with new DXE driver module 11.6.0.1702.









Edit: Found Link


----------



## stratos2004

OK .... i mod the 3404 BIOS .... with 11.6.0.1702

Here it is









https://www.dropbox.com/s/e76p723dizl4smb/R4E.rar

and

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4o8q0irkz1vga65/R4E%20second.rar

*We follow the procedure "Flashback"

***TESTED in my MOBO***


----------



## tsm106

Why would we use that when the bios already comes with trim support?


----------



## Maximization

So many bios, so little time


----------



## kcuestag

Hello guys, if I were to do [email protected] stressing the CPU and board 24/7, I was recommended to use an extra fan pointing towards the CPU/VRM's, so my question is, should the fan be pointing towards the cpu and northbridge? or where?

Also, my PCH seems to begetting like 52-54ºC under heavy load. What's the max safe temperature for PCH? My CPU loads at 77-78ºC, maybe 79-80ºC if my room is very hot, but never above that.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hello guys, if I were to do [email protected] stressing the CPU and board 24/7, I was recommended to use an extra fan pointing towards the CPU/VRM's, so my question is, should the fan be pointing towards the cpu and northbridge? or where?
> 
> Also, my PCH seems to begetting like 52-54ºC under heavy load. What's the max safe temperature for PCH? My CPU loads at 77-78ºC, maybe 79-80ºC if my room is very hot, but never above that.


The black heatsink above the cpu socket needs a fan.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hello guys, if I were to do [email protected] stressing the CPU and board 24/7, I was recommended to use an extra fan pointing towards the CPU/VRM's, so my question is, should the fan be pointing towards the cpu and northbridge? or where?
> 
> Also, my PCH seems to begetting like 52-54ºC under heavy load. What's the max safe temperature for PCH? My CPU loads at 77-78ºC, maybe 79-80ºC if my room is very hot, but never above that.
> 
> 
> 
> The black heatsink above the cpu socket needs a fan.
Click to expand...

Is that where the PCH temperature reading is sitting at? Or is that reading where the southbridge fan is?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

PCH is the south bridge and that is where the temp reading is from.. 52-54'C is nothing, no need to worry about it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> PCH is the south bridge and that is where the temp reading is from.. 52-54'C is nothing, no need to worry about it.


Then should I even bother placing a fan near the CPU/Northbridge to cool that area?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The black heatsink above the cpu socket needs a fan.


That is one easy mod everyone should do unless you have a waterblock on it and chuck some heatsinks on the back of the board too and on the back of the socket as well while your there


----------



## kcuestag

I should have accepted the EK block for the board my friend wanted to give me, but I declined since I didn't see a need for it.









Maybe in the future, going to add a fan pointing towards the nothbridge now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

@ kcuestag : Since nobody needs a waterblock on the PCH, I would slam one on your mosfets. It won't affect your water temperature very much.

There is no Northbridge on the x79!


----------



## burntheskies

I want to join this Club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2648651


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @ kcuestag : Since nobody needs a waterblock on the PCH, I would slam one on your mosfets. It won't affect your water temperature very much.
> 
> There is no Northbridge on the x79!


Ive always wanted to correct a MOD beat me to it you did







OR put WATERBLOCKS on the BACK of the vrms and on the back of the cpu leave h/sink on the front run it on a separate loop


----------



## kcuestag

I will just leave it as it is, I play a lot of Battlefield 3 so I need to turn off HT as it doesnt like it, so Ill just Fold on the GPUs and leave HT disabled.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres a 4.8Ghz just primed got bored......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burntheskies*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648651


Man is that vcore for real or is it idling away


----------



## Bloodbath

Should be part of this club when the 900D comes out


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> 3404 is up on the ASUS site.
> 
> Is there any way to back up your settings before upgrading. Or is the trusty pen and paper the way to go?


You can save your BIOS settings profile to a USB stick but you can only use that BIOS on the same BIOS version.

So yes, I would take screenshots of every settings and put them in notepad or something


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I should have accepted the EK block for the board my friend wanted to give me, but I declined since I didn't see a need for it.


LOL not as bad as what I did. I was one of the first in line to get a RIVE block from Koolance, but I read somewhere here that it wasn't even necessary so I Ebayed it. Now its out of production before I found out that my 3930K needs alot of power to OC









@ HOMECINEMA-PC: I have alot of respect for your skills, bro. But your avatar is an eye sore


----------



## burntheskies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Man is that vcore for real or is it idling away


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Should be part of this club when the 900D comes out


I just saw that now, I am using offset mode for vcore on the RIVE. That is not accurate at all, the vcore at 4.5 is 1.312 >1.328 roughly in cpuz

but it looks like it recorded the idle voltage when it sent to canard.

pll is kinda getting slammed at 1.88 but I got 32gb ram so I guess thats understandable?

VTT VCCSA was roughly the same 1.156 , 1.000, I really should get HWmonitor on this thing

was looking at the 800d for a while but I just didnt, I don't know why.

The nzxt performs well, as do their fans, however next time I will shop around more- and I still miss my old coolermaster stacker 8xx

Good Luck to you on your case hunt


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> LOL not as bad as what I did. I was one of the first in line to get a RIVE block from Koolance, but I read somewhere here that it wasn't even necessary so I Ebayed it. Now its out of production before I found out that my 3930K needs alot of power to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ HOMECINEMA-PC: I have alot of respect for your skills, bro. But your avatar is an eye sore


His pic is from an article that CNN had up a few days ago about the drug called bath saltz.


----------



## stratos2004




----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratos2004*


That must be a golden chip running 1.40v on 4.8+GHz? Have you stressed tested that chip yet?


----------



## Maximization

Are poeple getting lower stock temps with the 3404 bios? I seem to be 2 degrees cooler now doing stock baseline with just XMP.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burntheskies*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648651


Quote:


> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation _using your entire OCN username_. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> LOL not as bad as what I did. I was one of the first in line to get a RIVE block from Koolance, but I read somewhere here that it wasn't even necessary so I Ebayed it. Now its out of production before I found out that my 3930K needs alot of power to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ HOMECINEMA-PC: I have alot of respect for your skills, bro. But your avatar is an eye sore


It is a accurate pic of what I look like







My eyes are sore from looking at my 46"3d led lcd teev HA







Thanx for the RESPECT I like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> His pic is from an article that CNN had up a few days ago about the drug called bath saltz.


I don't do the crazy salt thingy , I just need durries , burbon and cola , and OCN Hoorah


----------



## alancsalt

Crazy salt thingy?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Crazy salt thingy?


Not YOU you dufus


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> That must be a golden chip running 1.40v on 4.8+GHz? Have you stressed tested that chip yet?


Na.Mine will boot in at 1.39vcore but needs 1.425vcore in bios llc xtreme to get stable p95 but me dead 3820 did [email protected] in bios llc Xtreme p95 stable check back a few posts to see 4.8 screener


----------



## Void-Ray

Hi im new here









I want to join this Club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2649748


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> Hi im new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2649748


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres that 4.8 again same everything but much lower temps 27c ambient










IN A NUTSHELL


----------



## KaRLiToS

Damm, thats a lot of VCCSA voltage and VTT, are you sure you can't lower them?

And you VTTDDR is too low, it should be half of DRAM voltage.

This is from Raja Guide : VTTDDR Voltage: Leave at Auto unless experiencing instability with memory. As a starting point, set to 50% of DRAM voltage. So if DRAM voltage is 1.65V, then set ~ 0.825V here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/0_30

Maybe this can help lower VTT and VCCSA


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Damm, thats a lot of VCCSA voltage and VTT, are you sure you can't lower them?
> 
> And you VTTDDR is too low, it should be half of DRAM voltage.
> 
> This is from Raja Guide : VTTDDR Voltage: Leave at Auto unless experiencing instability with memory. As a starting point, set to 50% of DRAM voltage. So if DRAM voltage is 1.65V, then set ~ 0.825V here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/0_30
> 
> Maybe this can help lower VTT and VCCSA


Thanks for the tips







mate. Is this for this clock or general rule of thumb I suppose the link you've posted will explain in detail. .


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mate. Is this for this clock or general rule of thumb I suppose the link you've posted will explain in detail this is how ive done it from day one .


Its a general rule of thumb since a lot of time, I remember it was the same with LGA 775 ( Q9650 / Q6600 ).

Ex: If you decide to OC memory at 2200mhz and need more volts. You put 1.75v as your DRAM voltage, you need to put VTTDDR at 0,875v.


----------



## Suwb4643

I want to join this awesome club.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2622541 (with OC)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2650480 (I'm without OC atm)


----------



## deafboy

Any reason you used the bclk instead of upping the multi? irregardless, nice blck, lol.


----------



## kizwan

dominox64 use BCLK/CPU STRAP (100, 125, 167 & 250). So, PCIe/DMI controller speed remain the same & not overclocked.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks to x79extreme7uk and carlitos redoing 4.8Ghz again,lower vtt 1.25, vcssa 1.2, 2nd vtt 1.25 tried lowering llc to utra crashed after 1/2 hour watchdog was barking so back to extreme llc Here it is........


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominox64*
> 
> I want to join this awesome club.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2622541 (with OC)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2650480 (I'm without OC atm)


Used http://valid.canardpc.com/2650480 as it was the one in your OCN user name.
Most clubs want validations that are in your OCN user name.


----------



## Gorki

Anyone using Vcore offset mode for overclocking? Care to share experience?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Anyone using Vcore offset mode for overclocking? Care to share experience?


I use it.

Using C1E and EIST (enhanced intel speedstep technology). It is very useful on idle and on light CPU load.

When CPU is idling (using negative offset ( *-0.005*)) my CPU downclock to *1200mhz* and voltage goes does to *0.856v.*

On full load, it reaches *4600Mhz* and voltage is at *1.368v*

EDIT: Offset voltage is different on each chip.

I highly suggest you read this, take 5-10 minutes and you have all informations needed : *http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/*

(We recommend getting a feel for how the *offset range works with your processor*, before pushing the system hard. Offset Mode may appear
to be an overly complex way to overclock initially, but once you get the hang of it the results are very worthwhile.)


----------



## Gorki

+ rep KaRLiToS for great guide and fast respond.









I haven't bumped on this guide, thanks! Though I'm not sure how would offset work with strap 125 and would it work? I assume it won't work? I'm asking cause I'm aiming to overclock my 3820 for 4.8+ and still getting use to RIVE.


----------



## MasterClocker

Gaming Machine

Christmas Gift Gaming machine

Case CoolerMaster Strom Trooper
Processor Intel I7-3960x Extreme CPU
*


Gaming Machine.jpg 97k .jpg file
*
64 GB Ram G.Skills Trident X Quad Channel 2400mhz
2x Asus GTX-690 Dual GPU in Quad SLI Graphic Card
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme Water Cooling system
2x SSD Kingston Hyper X 240 GB Sata 6.0 GB/s in Raid-0 ( Windows 8 Pro x64)
2x OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB Sata 6.0 GB/s (Games 'N' Data)
LG Blu-Ray Burner 14x rewriter
LG DVD burner 24x
OCZ ZX-1250w Gold Power Supply
Logitech Z-5300e Speaker 560 watt Home Theater
Toshiba 32'' LED 1080p HDMI
Mouse - Keyboard - Pad Razor


----------



## MasterClocker

Now I have 32 GB of ram but 32 other GB of ram is on his way

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651994


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> + rep KaRLiToS for great guide and fast respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't bumped on this guide, thanks! Though I'm not sure how would offset work with strap 125 and would it work? I assume it won't work? I'm asking cause I'm aiming to overclock my 3820 for 4.8+ and still getting use to RIVE.


No, it won't work.









Answer: From [email protected]
Quote:


> For C1E to work properly you cannot use "strap" 125. Nothing we can do about that. Your only option is to use the 100 "strap" if you want dynamic SVID to work.


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?24069-VCore-lowering-function-doesn-t-work-using-Strap-125MHz



Spoiler: A discussion and observations about offset with 125mhz strap!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1080_30#post_17807725
Quote:


> Several things I noticed when using CPU Strap 125:-
> •When idle, CPU no longer enter 1.2GHz (LFM mode) but now 1.5GHz
> •Even when using offset +0.33, the lowest VCORE is 1.352V when idle. Is this expected? Because on 4.5GHz overclock (x43, CPU Strap = Auto, BCLK = 105), VCORE can go as low as 1.0xxV when idle.


----------



## zerokool_3211




----------



## ghostter

Hi,

I've just bought a Rampage Formula IV, but when I've installed it, doesn't detect any SATA device in the Intel controller (no DVD-ROM, WD 2Tb HDD and a Neutron GTX SSD (in AsMedia it works fine). I've upgraded to the latest BIOS available with the same result. I've removed all cables (USB) or PCIe cards (except the HD7970), take out the case and have the same result. Also I've cleared the BIOS lot's of times. Also I test which the SATA devices alone, and it didn't detect anything. I'm missing something or it's a defective mobo?

Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Overvolting my crap is what I do


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Overvolting my crap is what I do


Now we know who is responsible for the recent heatwave in Australia.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> Now we know who is responsible for the recent heatwave in Australia.


Nope it wasn't me it was......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well , this clocks my favourite







Ram is running sweet







Ignore the warning down the bottom right -1c as if


----------



## Canis-X

Noiyce bro!!!!


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostter*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought a Rampage Formula IV, but when I've installed it, doesn't detect any SATA device in the Intel controller (no DVD-ROM, WD 2Tb HDD and a Neutron GTX SSD (in AsMedia it works fine). I've upgraded to the latest BIOS available with the same result. I've removed all cables (USB) or PCIe cards (except the HD7970), take out the case and have the same result. Also I've cleared the BIOS lot's of times. Also I test which the SATA devices alone, and it didn't detect anything. I'm missing something or it's a defective mobo?
> 
> Thanks!


That sounds odd. Maybe submit a post here:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1651429&page=26

It an official Asus support thread. Hope it helps.


----------



## Maximization

sorry if this was answered, I think i am getting it, there really is only 4 settings to mess with, what is max vcore voltage for 24/7 use for 3820 on closed water loop? Sorry if this was anwered allready. My 64 gigs might be messing me up so I will compromise speed for stability.


----------



## KoSoVaR

I've been searching through this thread, but probably not hard enough. Can anyone answer this about a water loop - I have just the CPU block and the EK full board block. I've seen it done some different ways, possibly aesthetics, but I want to know what the most efficient is? Do I want to go to the CPU first, then the board block?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> I've been searching through this thread, but probably not hard enough. Can anyone answer this about a water loop - I have just the CPU block and the EK full board block. I've seen it done some different ways, possibly aesthetics, but I want to know what the most efficient is? Do I want to go to the CPU first, then the board block?


If you mean tube routing or block order, it doesn't really matter. The water temp will equalize over time and again it won't really matter. I'd imagine you have an overbuilt loop so it will ultimately matter less to you. Btw, you don't need a full board block. The only important part to cool is the vrm and its a tiny block. Also, slap some heatsinks on the vrm bracket on the back of the board since a lot of the vrms reside there with ZERO active cooling. LOL. The pch block is useless and purely bling. The pch draws 7w so it hardly gets warm.


----------



## ghostter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> That sounds odd. Maybe submit a post here:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1651429&page=26
> 
> It an official Asus support thread. Hope it helps.


Thank you for your response, I post there







.


----------



## Kitler

So I have been searching around for an answer to this, but is there any major differences between the RIVE and RIVF for overclocking?

Need max PPD on folding build.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If you mean tube routing or block order, it doesn't really matter. The water temp will equalize over time and again it won't really matter. I'd imagine you have an overbuilt loop so it will ultimately matter less to you. Btw, you don't need a full board block. The only important part to cool is the vrm and its a tiny block. Also, slap some heatsinks on the vrm bracket on the back of the board since a lot of the vrms reside there with ZERO active cooling. LOL. The pch block is useless and purely bling. The pch draws 7w so it hardly gets warm.




Makes sense.

This is what I got going on. Full board block is installed, I have my 90 degree fittings and getting everything prepped for a leak test. Already washed everything out.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> This is what I got going on. Full board block is installed, I have my 90 degree fittings and getting everything prepped for a leak test. Already washed everything out.


Needs more hard drives









lol. Very nice









You going to rack mount it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Noiyce bro!!!!


Thank you very muchly







mate .Twin peaks for lunch today ? Take photo pls


----------



## Canis-X

LOL....Nah, if we go it is typically on a Friday for lunch. Not sure if I'm going this Friday or not though.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Needs more hard drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You going to rack mount it?


Yes. Don't need too many more hard drives









Just got all of the plumbing done. Going to fill soon.


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If you mean tube routing or block order, it doesn't really matter. The water temp will equalize over time and again it won't really matter. I'd imagine you have an overbuilt loop so it will ultimately matter less to you. Btw, you don't need a full board block. The only important part to cool is the vrm and its a tiny block. Also, slap some heatsinks on the vrm bracket on the back of the board since a lot of the vrms reside there with ZERO active cooling. LOL. The pch block is useless and purely bling. The pch draws 7w so it hardly gets warm.


Is this true? I mean installing south bridge block is only going make tubing/routing that much harder due to being right behind the 1st gpu.

If this is true than I will leave that block wrapped in its box and only install VRM block.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti-06*
> 
> Is this true? I mean installing south bridge block is only going make tubing/routing that much harder due to being right behind the 1st gpu.
> 
> If this is true than I will leave that block wrapped in its box and only install VRM block.


Yup. Chipset block is pretty much solely for looks.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> This is what I got going on. Full board block is installed, I have my 90 degree fittings and getting everything prepped for a leak test. Already washed everything out.


Ooh, deltas and a monsta sandwich? I would need earplugs to pull that off.


----------



## Maximization

Victory!!!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2655888


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Victory!!!!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2655888


----------



## Suwb4643

Hey guys I know it's not that related to a part of you, but I'm not sure which block to pick if I'll cool my RIVE. The XSPC looks great and stuff (I'm pretty much satisfied from the Raystorm already) but I'm wondering if the EK one is just like paying for in iPhone: the same with a higher price tag....
(I'm going to do my rig: Black, white, red and silver)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominox64*
> 
> Hey guys I know it's not that related to a part of you, but I'm not sure which block to pick if I'll cool my RIVE. The XSPC looks great and stuff (I'm pretty much satisfied from the Raystorm already) but I'm wondering if the EK one is just like paying for in iPhone: the same with a higher price tag....
> (I'm going to do my rig: Black, white, red and silver)


In my opinion, you better get the EK. The XSPC one has passive cooling on the south bridge (PCH). And the EK is better quality.
Its not like the PCH overheat though, so if you want to save money, get the XSPC, the important block is the one over the CPU, the Mosfet (VRM) block.

The southBridge is underneath the plate so its not directly cooled by the water.



*This is EK / Active cooling*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sorry for double posting

Please if you can sign to this.

*Petition to Asus for more detail on BIOS changes ("changelog"); from us users*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> In my opinion, you better get the EK. The XSPC one has passive cooling on the south bridge (PCH). And the EK is better quality.
> Its not like the PCH overheat though, so if you want to save money, get the XSPC, the important block is the one over the CPU, the Mosfet (VRM) block.
> 
> The southBridge is underneath the plate so its not directly cooled by the water.
> 
> 
> 
> *This is EK / Active cooling*


Slightly confused by your post. Water runs under that plate you know? There is just excess plate on top for looks. The bolt patter on it connects to the copper block on the bottom.


----------



## Devious Dog

Got a quick question, I had a ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard but it died and was wondering if you guys/gals have any feelings towards the ASUS Rampage IV Gene Motherboard as I wont need to worry about bluetooth nor the OC Key (as it does not work with my 120hz monitor). Only running two SATA 6Gb/s SSD a 240GB for system stuff and a 480 for games. Also only currently running one ASUS GTX 690 but would like to get another one latter on when I get a couple 27" 120hz @ 2560x1600 which are coming out.

I did have my Extreme running at 4.8 but only had my Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 running with 1333 but this could have been due to my mobo having memory addressing issues killing my over clocking.

Any suggestion please either post here or message me, as I am now leaning towards the ASUS Rampage IV Gene instead of the Extreme... I only have until this Monday 21st Jan 2013 to finalize my choice.. so any input would be great.

Oh, I also have two Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiators in a push pull configuration using 8x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm LED Fans, 2 x D5 Pumps, Bitspower D5 Dual Top Extreme pump top with the 150 mod top res and using a Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF Intel Acrylic Clear.. not yet watercooling my GPU but that will be the next step. Oh.. and using a Corsair AX1200 all located inside a Corsair 600T

Main reason for looking at the Gene is its a bit shorter makes my new case mods have some wiggle room, I wont ever run more than 2 x Configured SLI cards ( such as GTX 690) which would give me Quad when running 2 x GTX 690's.

I think that's everything that people might ask.. anyway.. let me know your thoughts.


----------



## deafboy

I see no reason for you do get the extreme over the gene in your case... it's a great little board.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Slightly confused by your post. Water runs under that plate you know? There is just excess plate on top for looks. The bolt patter on it connects to the copper block on the bottom.


On the XSPC Rive Block, there is no watercooling directly over the PCH (southbridge). Its a plate with no water in it, its dissipated by the small little block . In my opinion, its better not to have any waterblock over the PCH and leave stock heatsink fans.

EK also does a RIVE set of blocks with passive PCH cooling. Best bang for your buck is this block.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> On the XSPC Rive Block, there is no watercooling directly over the PCH (southbridge). Its a plate with no water in it, its dissipated by the small little block . In my opinion, its better not to have any waterblock over the PCH and leave stock heatsink fans.
> 
> EK also does a RIVE set of blocks with passive PCH cooling. Best bang for your buck is this block.


I have the XSPC block.


----------



## KaRLiToS

The RIVE XSPC PCH looks passive ? Looks more like a plate than a block. I know there is a block dissipating the heat from the PCH plate, but I was certain it was a plate?!?!









Can you post a picture of yours? (Clear Picture please) I thought the block was similar to the EK R4E LE.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The RIVE XSPC PCH looks passive ? Looks more like a plate than a block. I know there is a block dissipating the heat from the PCH plate, but I was certain it was a plate?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture of yours? (Clear Picture please) I thought the block was similar to the EK R4E LE.


Um, just a sec, I'll see if I can get one.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Um, just a sec, I'll see if I can get one.






Kind of hard to see the water channels but yeah, just thin little channel for the water.


----------



## KaRLiToS

^Thanks for the pictures, I looked over google and never saw a clear picture of the block. I can see the water channel now, very hard to see







.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^Thanks for the pictures, I looked over google and never saw a clear picture of the block. I can see the water channel now, very hard to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, it's definitely a pointless little block. lol.


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely a pointless little block. lol.


From my reading on all the Chipset water blocks is that they do not provide any further cooling than what the stock fan would do, the only benifit is that you have removed one fan that would normally get clogged with dust and the placement of the chipset fan is extremley hard to get when you run SLI on this board as the arse end of your second GPU will be over the chipset fan.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> From my reading on all the Chipset water blocks is that they do not provide any further cooling than what the stock fan would do, the only benifit is that you have removed one fan that would normally get clogged with dust and the placement of the chipset fan is extremley hard to get when you run SLI on this board as the arse end of your second GPU will be over the chipset fan.


The only reason I have the kit is because of the VRMs, that and the looks/silence aspect of it.

chipset doesn't need extra cooling.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The only reason I have the kit is because of the VRMs, that and the looks/silence aspect of it.
> 
> chipset doesn't need extra cooling.


You could probably run the XSPC chipset block passive and not add it to the loop if its to hard to make the connections routing the tubing. You probably could even fill it with some water and just cap both ends I think.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You could probably run the XSPC chipset block passive and not add it to the loop if its to hard to make the connections routing the tubing. You probably could even fill it with some water and just cap both ends I think.


I've never had a problem with it, but agreed, you could probably do that without a problem.


----------



## tsm106

I hate the complexity and annoyance of the pch blocks. Do not want, especially when you consider they don't add anything advantageous but instead make the build that much more annoying.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I hate the complexity and annoyance of the pch blocks. Do not want, especially when you consider they don't add anything advantageous but instead make the build that much more annoying.


Complexity?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I hate the complexity and annoyance of the pch blocks. Do not want, especially when you consider they don't add anything advantageous but instead make the build that much more annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Complexity?
Click to expand...

You don't find having two ports at the end and just above your gpu to add complexity to your loop routing, especially when it doesn't necessarily add anything?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You don't find having two ports at the end and just above your gpu to add complexity to your loop routing, especially when it doesn't necessarily add anything?


No, but the hard tubing helps. If anything the chip set block makes it easier.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You don't find having two ports at the end and just above your gpu to add complexity to your loop routing, especially when it doesn't necessarily add anything?


Ya I had a lot of trouble and now my tubes are a mess. I'm thinking of removing that block. There is way too much going on, I hate the way my tubing looks. I have to take everything apart this weekend.

.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You don't find having two ports at the end and just above your gpu to add complexity to your loop routing, especially when it doesn't necessarily add anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I had a lot of trouble and now my tubes are a mess. I'm thinking of removing that block. There is way too much going on, I hate the way my tubing looks. I have to take everything apart this weekend.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Here's my routing w/o chipset block. I changed the loop routing but it's basically the same.


----------



## deafboy

Prior to changing things:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice copper pipe.

Mine

 ............


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Mine.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: That picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine.


Do you have ice in your reservoir?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Do you have ice in your reservoir?


it was a mesh filter, it is since gone.


----------



## broken pixel

MIPS
www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p13081_MIPS-ASUS-Rampage-4-Extreme-Set-Nickel-POM-Limited-Edition.html


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> MIPS
> www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p13081_MIPS-ASUS-Rampage-4-Extreme-Set-Nickel-POM-Limited-Edition.html


What about it?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> it was a mesh filter, it is since gone.


Why did ya get rid of it? Although, it kind of looks like an iced cappuccino, lol


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> What about it?


i cant seem to find the right one for my board on there

rampage 4 gene


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Why did ya get rid of it? Although, it kind of looks like an iced cappuccino, lol


It was an idea that I didn't end up liking... in the end the setup was clean, so there was nothing to "filter".


----------



## Wookieelover

Pulled the pin on one of these today.
ASUS Rampage IV Formula X79

Was going for a z77 motherboard but after more research I decide on x79 due to better x-fire support. And seeing as i wanted tri 7950's it made the most sense.

i7 3930k will be next purchase. ;-)


----------



## Wookieelover

My Rampage IV Formula arrived today, all I can say is wow wow wow what a excellent piece of engineering. Pics do not do it justice at all, on that note i will take some of my board later today.


----------



## deafboy

Do the new versions of the BIOS have Wake On LAN functionality. It seems to be missing for me in 2105.


----------



## BMWM1

Finally grew some balls and ordered mine today. Been wanting a long time but I really wanted a real 6 core computer. What RAM are people finding the best results with more really helping? Also not seen test scores on water cooling mobo how are the results turning out? Any suggestions to getting set up be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Finally grew some balls and ordered mine today. Been wanting a long time but I really wanted a real 6 core computer. What RAM are people finding the best results with more really helping? Also not seen test scores on water cooling mobo how are the results turning out? Any suggestions to getting set up be greatly appreciated.


Samsung ram helps my overclock. Because I can use less voltages.
I don't think there is anything else even close plus its cheaper than anything else you can get.


----------



## Maximization

if your getting 64 gigs don't go faster then 1600 mhz, it would be a waste.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> if your getting 64 gigs don't go faster then 1600 mhz, it would be a waste.


agreed


----------



## LayerCakes

Look what I got today!

Going to be building tomorrow!


----------



## Bart

Sweet! Looks just like my Rampage Gene, only bigger.


----------



## Kitler

Hopefully one of you guys can help me.

I am not too sure if I am being dumb, but I just built a X79 RIVF build and am not getting to the bios screen.

Details of my build are in my sig.

I am also getting error code A2 on my motherboard.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Hopefully one of you guys can help me.
> 
> I am not too sure if I am being dumb, but I just built a X79 RIVF build and am not getting to the bios screen.
> 
> Details of my build are in my sig.
> 
> I am also getting error code A2 on my motherboard.


NVM did not have dvi on monitor plugged in all the way. I am dumb.


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Samsung ram helps my overclock. Because I can use less voltages.
> I don't think there is anything else even close plus its cheaper than anything else you can get.


I currently have 2 sticks of this memory if I were to buy this kit you think there be any issues
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233346&Tpk=CMD16GX3M4A2133C9

Also this is my first 6 core build besides amd build which inst really , anything unique or different I will need to know that's different from my 3770k in setting it up weak points on board etc...Best CPU cooler water


----------



## UNOE

Really the Ram is way over priced my Samsung kits 2x (4x4gb) I bought cost $60 for 16GB and run at 10-10-10-28 2133mhz with DRAM voltage at 1.44v. I would recommend selling your current kit and buying Samsung still. No reason to spend $200 plus dollars on that.

You want to get some heatsinks for the back of the motherboard, I recommend that and maybe a fan for your VRM's if your not water cooling VRMs.
Also lean to overclock with offset with this board it works quite well. I have the most success with offset voltage.

But really frankly the Ram is pointless and mostly for looks. There isn't even much difference running 1866 vs 2133. With my current setup in Cinebench I get 13.65 with ram at 2133 and 13.50 with 1866 that's a 1.1% difference. Instead of having $500 worth of ram get $60-$70 worth of Samsung ram. It will probably less than one half a percent difference from Corsair 9-11-10-30 to Samsung 10-10-10-28. And you will save $400 for more GPU power or huge SSD or something.
Plus Samsung ram runs lower voltage and helps with overclocking more if your using less volts. I tried some Mushkin 2133 and it needed quite a bit of VTT voltage to get it stable at stock speed. That corsair ram with x79 will need more VTT than you might think ivy doesn't need as much voltage to get it stable and probably worked well close to stock voltage with those speeds and SB-E you will have to push voltage just to stabilize that ram and you even have a possibility your 3930K might not be able to handle those timings. But Samusung ram uses way less VTT to stabilize


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Really the Ram is way over priced my Samsung kits 2x (4x4gb) I bought cost $60 for 16GB and run at 10-10-10-28 2133mhz with DRAM voltage at 1.44v. I would recommend selling your current kit and buying Samsung still. No reason to spend $200 plus dollars on that.
> 
> You want to get some heatsinks for the back of the motherboard, I recommend that and maybe a fan for your VRM's if your not water cooling VRMs.
> Also lean to overclock with offset with this board it works quite well. I have the most success with offset voltage.
> 
> But really frankly the Ram is pointless and mostly for looks. There isn't even much difference running 1866 vs 2133. With my current setup in Cinebench I get 13.65 with ram at 2133 and 13.50 with 1866 that's a 1.1% difference. Instead of having $500 worth of ram get $60-$70 worth of Samsung ram. It will probably less than one half a percent difference from Corsair 9-11-10-30 to Samsung 10-10-10-28. And you will save $400 for more GPU power or huge SSD or something.
> Plus Samsung ram runs lower voltage and helps with overclocking more if your using less volts. I tried some Mushkin 2133 and it needed quite a bit of VTT voltage to get it stable at stock speed. That corsair ram with x79 will need more VTT than you might think ivy doesn't need as much voltage to get it stable and probably worked well close to stock voltage with those speeds and SB-E you will have to push voltage just to stabilize that ram and you even have a possibility your 3930K might not be able to handle those timings. But Samusung ram uses way less VTT to stabilize


I agree the Samsung ram is the way to go for some great timings and voltage used. But saying you will use less VTT/VCCSA with Samsung ram compared higher priced ram like the Platinum Dominators is false information. I use 1v VTT and 1.1v VCCSA for 2133MHZ 8,10,10,20 1T. The Platinum ram is highliy binned Samsung ram you know.

The Mushkins were probably different chips other than Samsung and that is probably why you need higher VTT/VCCSA with that set. Depends from chip to chip of the ram modules on how well they overclock with certain voltages used.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@UNOE* Do you have a picture example of heatsinks on the back of the motherboard. Maybe I will try this.


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Really the Ram is way over priced my Samsung kits 2x (4x4gb) I bought cost $60 for 16GB and run at 10-10-10-28 2133mhz with DRAM voltage at 1.44v. I would recommend selling your current kit and buying Samsung still. No reason to spend $200 plus dollars on that.
> 
> You want to get some heatsinks for the back of the motherboard, I recommend that and maybe a fan for your VRM's if your not water cooling VRMs.
> Also lean to overclock with offset with this board it works quite well. I have the most success with offset voltage.
> 
> But really frankly the Ram is pointless and mostly for looks. There isn't even much difference running 1866 vs 2133. With my current setup in Cinebench I get 13.65 with ram at 2133 and 13.50 with 1866 that's a 1.1% difference. Instead of having $500 worth of ram get $60-$70 worth of Samsung ram. It will probably less than one half a percent difference from Corsair 9-11-10-30 to Samsung 10-10-10-28. And you will save $400 for more GPU power or huge SSD or something.
> Plus Samsung ram runs lower voltage and helps with overclocking more if your using less volts. I tried some Mushkin 2133 and it needed quite a bit of VTT voltage to get it stable at stock speed. That corsair ram with x79 will need more VTT than you might think ivy doesn't need as much voltage to get it stable and probably worked well close to stock voltage with those speeds and SB-E you will have to push voltage just to stabilize that ram and you even have a possibility your 3930K might not be able to handle those timings. But Samusung ram uses way less VTT to stabilize


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@UNOE* Do you have a picture example of heatsinks on the back of the motherboard. Maybe I will try this.


Link to said memory not finding it very well.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@UNOE* Do you have a picture example of heatsinks on the back of the motherboard. Maybe I will try this.


Here's mine...not pretty but I think that it helps:



OPT1 temp reading (on the heatsink) idle:


OPT1 temp reading (on the heatsink) Running HyperPi:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should I put an heatsink on it if I have a waterblock on the other side of it?

Thx Canis-X ... +rep


----------



## Canis-X

My board is WB'd + the heatsink as well.....and you're welcome!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I agree the Samsung ram is the way to go for some great timings and voltage used. But saying you will use less VTT/VCCSA with Samsung ram compared higher priced ram like the Platinum Dominators is false information. I use 1v VTT and 1.1v VCCSA for 2133MHZ 8,10,10,20 1T. The Platinum ram is highliy binned Samsung ram you know.
> 
> The Mushkins were probably different chips other than Samsung and that is probably why you need higher VTT/VCCSA with that set. Depends from chip to chip of the ram modules on how well they overclock with certain voltages used.


That was my experience. Do you have 2 Dimms or 4 Dimms

My build Log has picture of the heat sink I used on back of motherboard below "700D" link

Samsung ram should be able to find it at Newegg or Amazom or Frys or Microcenter it's te short DIMMs they look small. However newegg looks out of stock.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, so you guys put the heatsink directly on the backplate?


----------



## UNOE

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/img2875fw.jpg/

I have waterblocks and heatsink on back. It can still throttle with out the heatsink on back.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thx, I have seen that pic in your thread. I have never seen my CPU throttle though.


----------



## Void-Ray

hi i have a question i have two 680GTX DCUii top and on my current chassis i cant afford the third one and i dont really like to water cool my cards when i was researching about crossfire and sli somewhere i read something about problems with both of them as we sli 2 cards it wont really double the result it might be 1.5X and its kinda yes for me with sli enabled it wont go over than 1.5X it wont reach the double power in output performance and it was written if we make it 3way sli it wont be 3x performance nad even the third one will not raise the performance as much as the second one will do, is it true? and aside that there was also something about the more sli the more graphic problem i might encounter in games and the best choice is 2x crossfire or sli how about this one? and as far as i can see in my chassis i can only sell my DCUii tops and get three reference 680GTX or three 7970 reference, so the question is : does it worth it in output performance? 2 GTX680 DCUii top or three 7970 with this mobo? mine is RIVF and three cards will be at 16x8x16 and i heard for now there is not so much difference between 16x and 8x right?
one more thing i have a 3930k how much voltage can make this chip degrade so fast like in a month? and how much voltage is safe to give this chip for overclocking? i was afraid to give it around 1.4v so i had this on 4.5GHz at 1.35 how was it? now i kept it on 4.2 with 1.28 cuz it was giving me bluepage on battlefield 3 after about 30 minutes but it was fine on intel burn in for about three hours with almost full ram test ( about 200-300 mb was free ) and after awhile when i tried to get it back on 4.5 GHz with the same voltage my temps got a little weird it passed over 80c and im using a thermalright silver arrow im sure a few days back it wouldnt go more than 76-77c does it mean that there is something wrong with my chip?


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That was my experience. Do you have 2 Dimms or 4 Dimms
> 
> My build Log has picture of the heat sink I used on back of motherboard below "700D" link
> 
> Samsung ram should be able to find it at Newegg or Amazom or Frys or Microcenter it's te short DIMMs they look small. However newegg looks out of stock.


*I found it then if its the one thats out of stock at newegg I saw it earlier wanted to be sure it was correct memory*


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thx, I have seen that pic in your thread. I have never seen my CPU throttle though.


There where a few people in this thread that eliminated throttling with adding heatsinks I read this whole thread before I built my loop so I have had these heatsinks on since day one, though I have seen it throttle pushing 4.8ghz and LinX on a hot day still even with heatsinks my voltage is really high and I only have a 360 Rad on my CPU. I believe tsm106 and ugotd8 both recommended to use the heatsinks even if you have waterblocks in this thread around a thousand post back. It cost me $5 for it so I just slapped it on for piece of mind. If your not throttling then you might have better ambient or better airflow behind your board.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> *I found it then if its the one thats out of stock at newegg I saw it earlier wanted to be sure it was correct memory*


The price is kind of high I have seen them for $30 at Newegg. But that's probably why its always out of stock at Newegg.

Amazon

Microcenter

Edit : In Stock
Newegg

Edit 2 : Here is a thread that will help you with clocking the ram.
Samsung DDR3 Thread


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres mine ugly , wires out of place 360 , 240 rads quick disconnects , sinks on the back







Nearly ready to do w/block mods on BACK of board separate loop (maybe) and a 5Ghz screener to go with it comments please

 
Ambient 26c 3am Screener done before 240 rad installed


----------



## UNOE

Heatsink behind CPU ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> hi i have a question i have two 680GTX DCUii top and on my current chassis i cant afford the third one and i dont really like to water cool my cards when i was researching about crossfire and sli somewhere i read something about problems with both of them as we sli 2 cards it wont really double the result it might be 1.5X and its kinda yes for me with sli enabled it wont go over than 1.5X it wont reach the double power in output performance and it was written if we make it 3way sli it wont be 3x performance nad even the third one will not raise the performance as much as the second one will do, is it true? and aside that there was also something about the more sli the more graphic problem i might encounter in games and the best choice is 2x crossfire or sli how about this one? and as far as i can see in my chassis i can only sell my DCUii tops and get three reference 680GTX or three 7970 reference, so the question is : does it worth it in output performance? 2 GTX680 DCUii top or three 7970 with this mobo? mine is RIVF and three cards will be at 16x8x16 and i heard for now there is not so much difference between 16x and 8x right?
> one more thing i have a 3930k how much voltage can make this chip degrade so fast like in a month? and how much voltage is safe to give this chip for overclocking? i was afraid to give it around 1.4v so i had this on 4.5GHz at 1.35 how was it? now i kept it on 4.2 with 1.28 cuz it was giving me bluepage on battlefield 3 after about 30 minutes but it was fine on intel burn in for about three hours with almost full ram test ( about 200-300 mb was free ) and after awhile when i tried to get it back on 4.5 GHz with the same voltage my temps got a little weird it passed over 80c and im using a thermalright silver arrow im sure a few days back it wouldnt go more than 76-77c does it mean that there is something wrong with my chip?


I probably will get flamed about this but I recommend two 680's in SLI. I don't like my 7970's that much driver problems have been a headache. If AMD finally fixes some issues with old games then I can change my tune.
Your x16x8x16 verses x16x16 don't worry about it. You purchased a board that can handle 3 or 4 GPU's with no latency issues.
You probably don't have to worry about degrading until you get past 4.6ghz and 1.42. If your really worried then just use 4.2ghz like your doing. But I personally push my chip as far as it can go with my cooling then if it degrades after a year I just run it lower later on. Might as well use it to its fullest while its still new that's why I paid for Extreme platform to have the best. In four years their will be something faster I will want anyway. Saving a 100mhz over a few years life span, because of fear of degradation is kind of pointless. It will run well above stock for 10 plus years even if it degrades 100mhz every two years, and that's unlikely.
I don't think your testing your CPU properly use Prime95 with 1344 FFT and all ram. I can run Intel burn test for a few hours and fail at prime95 1344 FTT in a matter of 2 minutes. If your getting blue screens in games test your CPU and ram properly.
For thermal Paste you might want to use Liquid Pro it can cut down 7c to 8c from temps pretty easy. Some may disagree with me on how safe it is to use or how hard it is to remove. I don't think I could see myself using anything but liquid pro from this point forward. My mounts with 3930K where always uneven with raystorm. But with liquid pro first mount with really really thin layer of liquid pro was perfect easy quick and shaved off a bunch of heat from my temps.
But remounting yours might help your temps, obviously. Those temps seem about right for 1.4v and your cooler though.
Lastly make sure your using extra VTT and VCCSA volts. You should not need 1.4v for 4.5ghz. You can also try PLL voltage between 1.56v-1.66v. That might allow you to use less vcore.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Heatsink behind CPU ?


Yep lots of heat generated there . You could even place h/sinks on the cpu backplate if you wanted to


----------



## z0ki

My rampage iv extreme motherboard has very strangely decided to die on me today after 7 months of it being 100% stable. Tried 2 other PSU's, tried with 1 stick of ram, cleared cmos and nothing works. The start and reset button light up but the machine doesn't power on what so ever. It did once then cycled on and off repeatedly with the fans spinning for a second then off again. I then turned the PSU off, turned it on again and then nothing.. The start and reset button LEDs are on but it just won't power on. How would I go with an RMA?

Just to note:

That yesterday I was on the PC most of the day, and some of last night without a single issue! Turned it on this morning and nothing was happening. I checked and rechecked about 6 times all the connections, use a bright LED torch to check all the connectors and pins and all is fine. Tested PSU out of the case and it's fine.

I've noticed a couple of people on here have had the issue and seems that once they had RMA'd the board and got a new one, all was working again.

I've done nothing special to the PC at all, hasn't been moved, had no new hardware added since i built it, has next to no dust in the case, everything is seated correctly. Checked all the standoff's and all is normal.

Here are some threads from other people with a similar issue I am currently experiencing.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...-wont-power-on

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...s-not-poasting

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...eme-Won-t-Post

*The last link is most common to mine, but all are much the same issue for me.*

Now i personally think the board has crapped itself and I am in need of a replacement. I still got 3-4 months left on my 1 year warranty from the store i bought it from. Would i be best off dealing with them or ASUS directly? All i need is a replacement, no need for a refund or anything like that.

Thoughts?

I am absolutely gutted!


----------



## grunion

Return to your reseller.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> My rampage iv extreme motherboard has very strangely decided to die on me today after 7 months of it being 100% stable. Tried 2 other PSU's, tried with 1 stick of ram, cleared cmos and nothing works. The start and reset button light up but the machine doesn't power on what so ever. It did once then cycled on and off repeatedly with the fans spinning for a second then off again. I then turned the PSU off, turned it on again and then nothing.. The start and reset button LEDs are on but it just won't power on. How would I go with an RMA?
> 
> Just to note:
> 
> That yesterday I was on the PC most of the day, and some of last night without a single issue! Turned it on this morning and nothing was happening. I checked and rechecked about 6 times all the connections, use a bright LED torch to check all the connectors and pins and all is fine. Tested PSU out of the case and it's fine.
> 
> I've noticed a couple of people on here have had the issue and seems that once they had RMA'd the board and got a new one, all was working again.
> 
> I've done nothing special to the PC at all, hasn't been moved, had no new hardware added since i built it, has next to no dust in the case, everything is seated correctly. Checked all the standoff's and all is normal.
> 
> Here are some threads from other people with a similar issue I am currently experiencing.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...-wont-power-on
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...s-not-poasting
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...eme-Won-t-Post
> 
> *The last link is most common to mine, but all are much the same issue for me.*
> 
> Now i personally think the board has crapped itself and I am in need of a replacement. I still got 3-4 months left on my 1 year warranty from the store i bought it from. Would i be best off dealing with them or ASUS directly? All i need is a replacement, no need for a refund or anything like that.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I am absolutely gutted!


The only thing that I could suggest that you haven't specifically stated would be to reseat the CPU to see if that corrects the issue or not.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> The only thing that I could suggest that you haven't specifically stated would be to reseat the CPU to see if that corrects the issue or not.


Yep do that too . Still not work put back in box with everything that came with it to ensure swap over with new one








Canis-X how goes it stateside ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> My rampage iv extreme motherboard has very strangely decided to die on me today after 7 months of it being 100% stable. Tried 2 other PSU's, tried with 1 stick of ram, cleared cmos and nothing works. The start and reset button light up but the machine doesn't power on what so ever. It did once then cycled on and off repeatedly with the fans spinning for a second then off again. I then turned the PSU off, turned it on again and then nothing.. The start and reset button LEDs are on but it just won't power on. How would I go with an RMA?
> 
> Just to note:
> 
> That yesterday I was on the PC most of the day, and some of last night without a single issue! Turned it on this morning and nothing was happening. I checked and rechecked about 6 times all the connections, use a bright LED torch to check all the connectors and pins and all is fine. Tested PSU out of the case and it's fine.
> 
> I've noticed a couple of people on here have had the issue and seems that once they had RMA'd the board and got a new one, all was working again.
> 
> I've done nothing special to the PC at all, hasn't been moved, had no new hardware added since i built it, has next to no dust in the case, everything is seated correctly. Checked all the standoff's and all is normal.
> 
> Here are some threads from other people with a similar issue I am currently experiencing.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...-wont-power-on
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...s-not-poasting
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...eme-Won-t-Post
> 
> *The last link is most common to mine, but all are much the same issue for me.*
> 
> Now i personally think the board has crapped itself and I am in need of a replacement. I still got 3-4 months left on my 1 year warranty from the store i bought it from. Would i be best off dealing with them or ASUS directly? All i need is a replacement, no need for a refund or anything like that.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I am absolutely gutted!


Board could be grounding out on the standoffs of the case. Another thing you could do is take the mobo out of the case. Put it on the motherboard'd box. Take out the cmos battery. Push and hold the power button for a few seconds a few times. Then leave it over night. Install everything back up as normal and see how it goes. Make sure about the standoffs thing I meantioned.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep do that too . Still not work put back in box with everything that came with it to ensure swap over with new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canis-X how goes it stateside ?


Hiya! Not too bad, can't complain....start of the weekend and all. Building me an HTPC and thinking about doing some benching maybe as well.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hiya! Not too bad, can't complain....start of the weekend and all. Building me an HTPC and thinking about doing some benching maybe as well.


Good thanx







Long weekend Aus day to day , ive been been doing that already chucked in a costarica 3820 Iv'e had for awhile different w/block and added a 240 rad as well . Dropped vcore to 1.475v the screener for it is a few posts back heres idle temps
 6pm here ex tropical cyclone coming down the coast , so its perfect conditions for benching for me anyways


----------



## LayerCakes

Apparently my RIVF is running at 123C ?!









Is this reading right?! I'm damn worried! This board is only a day old!


----------



## kizwan

Don't worry. It just wrong reading. Does your computer wake from sleep or cold boot? Did you running any monitoring utility in the background, such as HWMonitor or anything similar?


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Don't worry. It just wrong reading. Does your computer wake from sleep or cold boot? Did you running any monitoring utility in the background, such as HWMonitor or anything similar?


I had CoreTemp running as well?


----------



## Bart

LayerCakes: I wouldn't panic. First thing I'd do is get the latest Asus AI Suite if you haven't already. I don't have that same mobo, but I'm running the micro atx Gene version of that same board, and mine shows 32C. Also, how old is your BIOS? I thought I read something about incorrect readings on older bios versions, but I can't be sure since my memory is bloody awful.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LayerCakes: I wouldn't panic. First thing I'd do is get the latest Asus AI Suite if you haven't already. I don't have that same mobo, but I'm running the micro atx Gene version of that same board, and mine shows 32C. Also, how old is your BIOS? I thought I read something about incorrect readings on older bios versions, but I can't be sure since my memory is bloody awful.


It's the latest bios and AI suite, I installed them both last night.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I had CoreTemp running as well?


Run either AI Suite or CoreTemp but do not both at the same time. AI Suite don't play nicely with other monitoring utilities. Anyway, it just wrong reading, it shouldn't cause any problem.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Run either AI Suite or CoreTemp but do not both at the same time. AI Suite don't play nicely with other monitoring utilities. Anyway, it just wrong reading, it shouldn't cause any problem.


Thank you! I didn't hink the reading was right after I touched the heat sink and didn't get a nasty burn.


----------



## Sweeper101

I want to join this Club. Thanks! validation is in signature


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I probably will get flamed about this but I recommend two 680's in SLI. I don't like my 7970's that much driver problems have been a headache. If AMD finally fixes some issues with old games then I can change my tune.
> Your x16x8x16 verses x16x16 don't worry about it. You purchased a board that can handle 3 or 4 GPU's with no latency issues.
> You probably don't have to worry about degrading until you get past 4.6ghz and 1.42. If your really worried then just use 4.2ghz like your doing. But I personally push my chip as far as it can go with my cooling then if it degrades after a year I just run it lower later on. Might as well use it to its fullest while its still new that's why I paid for Extreme platform to have the best. In four years their will be something faster I will want anyway. Saving a 100mhz over a few years life span, because of fear of degradation is kind of pointless. It will run well above stock for 10 plus years even if it degrades 100mhz every two years, and that's unlikely.
> I don't think your testing your CPU properly use Prime95 with 1344 FFT and all ram. I can run Intel burn test for a few hours and fail at prime95 1344 FTT in a matter of 2 minutes. If your getting blue screens in games test your CPU and ram properly.
> For thermal Paste you might want to use Liquid Pro it can cut down 7c to 8c from temps pretty easy. Some may disagree with me on how safe it is to use or how hard it is to remove. I don't think I could see myself using anything but liquid pro from this point forward. My mounts with 3930K where always uneven with raystorm. But with liquid pro first mount with really really thin layer of liquid pro was perfect easy quick and shaved off a bunch of heat from my temps.
> But remounting yours might help your temps, obviously. Those temps seem about right for 1.4v and your cooler though.
> Lastly make sure your using extra VTT and VCCSA volts. You should not need 1.4v for 4.5ghz. You can also try PLL voltage between 1.56v-1.66v. That might allow you to use less vcore.


ahuh thanks for the info so its best to keep these two instead of three 7970 :-? cuz i cant add another 680 cuz i dont have enough room damn only if i had one more slot








i didnt raise VTT or VCCSA and i dont have so much information about them and safety but i guess i should try them and how much voltage u think i should give them for that 4.5? nah by degrading i meant faster than a year or so cuz i will be getting a ivy bridge E in less than a year i just wanted to keep this chip before i can get my hands on it so i might go back on 4.5GHz thank you and one more question, in RIVF we have supremeFX audio and the line in the board only covers the analog connector and currently im using digital output so i guess im not using that chip right or am i wrong?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> ahuh thanks for the info so its best to keep these two instead of three 7970 :-? cuz i cant add another 680 cuz i dont have enough room damn only if i had one more slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt raise VTT or VCCSA and i dont have so much information about them and safety but i guess i should try them and how much voltage u think i should give them for that 4.5? nah by degrading i meant faster than a year or so cuz i will be getting a ivy bridge E in less than a year i just wanted to keep this chip before i can get my hands on it so i might go back on 4.5GHz thank you and one more question, in RIVF we have supremeFX audio and the line in the board only covers the analog connector and currently im using digital output so i guess im not using that chip right or am i wrong?


Two 680's is fine for now save your money for 780's or 8970's which isn't long away. A third GPU with current generation cards (6xx) doesn't help that much compared to 580 which scaled better for three or four GPUs. The next generation looks amazing if rumors are true.
for VTT try 1.05v to 1.17 (you can go up to 1.25v) VCCSA 1.05 to 1.15 (You can go up to 1.20v) I use around 1.14v for VTT and 1.13v for VCCSA for 4.7ghz you could just use the same for 4.5ghz if you want. But you probably can use less vcore if you change those voltages so after you change VTT VCCSA lower your vcore as well and set pll to 1.6v. You might even be able to get to 4.6ghz with those settings and not use much more vcore. I'm not sure what you mean by the audio question.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Two 680's is fine for now save your money for 780's or 8970's which isn't long away. A third GPU with current generation cards (6xx) doesn't help that much compared to 580 which scaled better for three or four GPUs. The next generation looks amazing if rumors are true.
> for VTT try 1.05v to 1.17 (you can go up to 1.25v) VCCSA 1.05 to 1.15 (You can go up to 1.20v) I use around 1.14v for VTT and 1.13v for VCCSA for 4.7ghz you could just use the same for 4.5ghz if you want. But you probably can use less vcore if you change those voltages so after you change VTT VCCSA lower your vcore as well and set pll to 1.6v. You might even be able to get to 4.6ghz with those settings and not use much more vcore. I'm not sure what you mean by the audio question.


thank you sir that helped alot








i meant we have supreme FX and the red LED light which separated a part of the board just covers the analog outputs not the digital optical output which placed in a higher place on the rear panel close to rog connect button i guess, and im using optical output so the question is: am i still using the output from supreme FX chip or something else? all i know is my decoder for audio is no longer on my mobo cuz its optical but i dont know if im still using supremeFX chip or not? and since the decoder is an amplifier outside of the mobo IF im using the supremeFX does it do anything on my output sound like it does with analog output? and again thank you sir


----------



## UNOE

Someone else probably can help you with that. My board has Realtek.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Someone else probably can help you with that. My board has Realtek.


well thank you for you info sir i hope someone can answer to that







just one thing i went to bios settings to change VTT and VCCSA and they were on "Auto" and the funny thing is they were both about 2.3 - 2.5V is it normal?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> well thank you for you info sir i hope someone can answer to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one thing i went to bios settings to change VTT and VCCSA and they were on "Auto" and the funny thing is they were both about 2.3 - 2.5V is it normal?


AUTO mode tends to overvolt the voltage a little too much, but It will *never* overvolt the VCCSA or VTT to 2.3v







.

To answer your question: *No, it's not normal* !


----------



## dwillingm

I am running stable at 4.75 Ghz right now (IBT on 10 passess at Maximum). It is requiring 1.395Vcore, and hits 73C. I am getting about 109 Gflops.

I am not going to push for 4.875 Ghz, but would like to fine tune my Bios and potentially reduce vcore / heat if possible. Here is my Bios template. Any suggestions? I don't think the 180% CPU capability is needed, but the LLC = high is required.

Hardware:

Asus Rampage IV Formula - Bios 3404
I7-3820
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011
16GB (4x4GB) G.Skill F3-17000CL9Q (2000 MHz)
GTX 670 FTW Signature 2 (SLI)
256 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD
Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Sound Card
Corsair HX1000 PSU

Bios Template:

Extreme Tweaker Menu
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Level Up: Disabled
Bclk freq: 125.000
CPU Strap: 125MHz
ClockGen Full Reset: Enabled
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By all cores : 38
CPU Clock Gen Filter: Auto
Memory Freq: DDR3-2000MHz
Extreme Tweaking: Enabled
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
Extreme OV: Enabled
Bclk Skew: Auto
CPU Vcore : Manual Mode
CPU Vcore Voltage: 1.395
VTT CPU Voltage: 1.15000
2nd VTTCPU Voltage: 1.15014
CPU VCCSA Manual Voltage: 1.15
DRAM V (A, B): 1.625
DRAM V (C, D): 1.625
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
VTTDR Voltage (A, B): Auto
VTTDR Voltage (C, D): Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIe Spread Spectrum: Disabled

DRAM Timing Control
Rampage Tweak : Auto
CAS: 9
RAS to CAS Delay: 11
RAS Pre Time: 10
RAS ACT Time:28
Command Mode: 1

Digi+ Power Control Submenu
CPU Load-Line Calibration(LLC): High
CPU current capability: 180%
CPU Voltage Freq: Auto
VRM Over Temperature Protection: Auto
CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
VCore MOS voltage Control: Auto
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Vcore Boot Up Voltage: Auto
VCCSA Load-Line Calibration(LLC): High
VCCSA Current Capability: 140%
VCCSA Fixed Freq: 300
CPU VCCSA Boot Up Voltage: Auto
CPU VTT Switching Freq: Auto
CPU VTT Over-Current Protection: Auto
DRAM-AB Current Capability: 100%
DRAM-AB Voltage Frequency: Auto
DRAM-AB Power Phase Control: Auto
DRAM-CD Current Capability: 100%
DRAM-CD Voltage Frequency: Auto
DRAM-CD Power Phase Control: Auto
PCH Switching Freq: Auto

CPU Performance Settings Submenu:
CPU Ratio: 38
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Disabled
Turbo mode: Enabled
Power Limit Control: Auto

Advanced Menu
CPU Configuration Submenu:
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Hyper-threading: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum:
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled
DCU Streamer Prefetcher: Enabled
DCCU IP Prefetcher: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Tech: Enabled

CPU Power Management submenu
CPU Ratio: 38
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Disabled
Turbo mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Disabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled
CPU C7 Report: Disabled

Monitor Settings
Anti Surge Support: Disabled


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> well thank you for you info sir i hope someone can answer to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one thing i went to bios settings to change VTT and VCCSA and they were on "Auto" and the funny thing is they were both about 2.3 - 2.5V is it normal?


It was probably at 1.23v but that's way to much. For 4.5ghz. Set the voltages manually.


----------



## nleksan

Hey all, while I am not currently water-cooling my board (I can't find the MIPS blocks anywhere







), I am very intrigued by the whole "adding heatsinks to the back of the VRM area of the motherboard"!

Can anyone help me with this, or even just direct me to a post that would do so? I want to ensure that my VRM's are as absolutely cool as possible, and back-of-the-board heatsinks sounds like a sweet idea


----------



## white118

ok have a bit of an issue here, not sure if its the motherboard, but honestly not sure what else it could be/where else to ask.

i noticed one of my ram sticks wasnt being picked up by windows. so i reseated all my dimms. then next time i booted up, it started in really low resolution and nvcp said no gpus where detected. i then checked device managaer, and both gpus(gtx 680s in sli) had a yellow sign and said they werent working and had a code 43(which i tried googling, but got me no where). i i tried the reseating the gpu's. after repeatedly messing around with them, they both work just fine if only one is plugged in. but if the other gpu is in the 4th pcie slot it wont work, even if the second gpu doesn't have power plugged in. any ideas whats going on?


----------



## Void-Ray

sir KaRLiToS and sir UNOE thank you both and i just did set them manually now my settings for Vcore is: 1.368 but in offset mode and VTT 1.75 and VCCSA 1.160 but in windows when i stress them with prime95 they will rise not the vcore but VTT and VCCSA, VTT will go around 1.97 and VCCSA will be 1.91, how about this is it normal or is there somethig wrong here too? and i cant get it stable on 4.5 and this inability to get it stable at this voltage just happened when i updated my bios to 3301 i guess and then i reverted back to 3101 and now im at 3404, and i kinda feel like i have bad chip in here







and also the pll is on 1.6 and prime will give me BSOD with error of "a clock ....." something like this i didnt read it completely so u think i should rise the voltages? all i know is i shouldnt set the VCCSA higher than 1.2, and BTW when i updated to 3404 those voltages with VTT and VCCSA were both affected and lowered like hell before i update my bios the normal condition for both of them were higher than 1.1 just a little, but after that update they were both lower like 1.008 or 1.000 i guess, and if i set those VTT and VCCSA for 4.5 lower than 1.75 and 1.60 i will have my BSOD in less than 20 minutes


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> sir KaRLiToS and sir UNOE thank you both and i just did set them manually now my settings for Vcore is: 1.368 but in offset mode and VTT 1.75 and VCCSA 1.160 but in windows when i stress them with prime95 they will rise not the vcore but VTT and VCCSA, VTT will go around 1.97 and VCCSA will be 1.91, how about this is it normal or is there somethig wrong here too? and i cant get it stable on 4.5 and this inability to get it stable at this voltage just happened when i updated my bios to 3301 i guess and then i reverted back to 3101 and now im at 3404, and i kinda feel like i have bad chip in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the pll is on 1.6 and prime will give me BSOD with error of "a clock ....." something like this i didnt read it completely so u think i should rise the voltages? all i know is i shouldnt set the VCCSA higher than 1.2, and BTW when i updated to 3404 those voltages with VTT and VCCSA were both affected and lowered like hell before i update my bios the normal condition for both of them were higher than 1.1 just a little, but after that update they were both lower like 1.008 or 1.000 i guess, and if i set those VTT and VCCSA for 4.5 lower than 1.75 and 1.60 i will have my BSOD in less than 20 minutes


You didn't read my post, look what I said "VTT try *1.05v to 1.17* (you can go up to 1.25v) VCCSA 1.05 to 1.15 (You can go up to 1.20v)"
You don't want to run VTT that high change it now !!!!

Edit: You could kill your chip if you don't read carefully. 1.75v for VTT is terribly high.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hey all, while I am not currently water-cooling my board (I can't find the MIPS blocks anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I am very intrigued by the whole "adding heatsinks to the back of the VRM area of the motherboard"!
> 
> Can anyone help me with this, or even just direct me to a post that would do so? I want to ensure that my VRM's are as absolutely cool as possible, and back-of-the-board heatsinks sounds like a sweet idea


Post #3642


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> ok have a bit of an issue here, not sure if its the motherboard, but honestly not sure what else it could be/where else to ask.
> 
> i noticed one of my ram sticks wasnt being picked up by windows. so i reseated all my dimms. then next time i booted up, it started in really low resolution and nvcp said no gpus where detected. i then checked device managaer, and both gpus(gtx 680s in sli) had a yellow sign and said they werent working and had a code 43(which i tried googling, but got me no where). i i tried the reseating the gpu's. after repeatedly messing around with them, they both work just fine if only one is plugged in. but if the other gpu is in the 4th pcie slot it wont work, even if the second gpu doesn't have power plugged in. any ideas whats going on?


Have you tried power flush and clearing cmos or take battery out of the motherboard when its unplugged ?


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You didn't read my post, look what I said "VTT try *1.05v to 1.17* (you can go up to 1.25v) VCCSA 1.05 to 1.15 (You can go up to 1.20v)"
> You don't want to run VTT that high change it now !!!!
> 
> Edit: You could kill your chip if you don't read carefully. 1.75v for VTT is terribly high.


wow sorry sir







REP+ for alert and thank you, i thought you meant its ok to go up to 1.25 for VTT and i made a mistake!
so i actually should keep the VTT and VCCSA both under 1.14 cuz even if i set it to 1.14 under the stress it will go up to 1.16-1.17 from what i see in my mobo, BTW is this ok for VTT and VCCSA to go up like than under stress test?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> wow sorry sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REP+ for alert and thank you, i thought you meant its ok to go up to 1.25 for VTT and i made a mistake!
> so i actually should keep the VTT and VCCSA both under 1.14 cuz even if i set it to 1.14 under the stress it will go up to 1.16-1.17 from what i see in my mobo, BTW is this ok for VTT and VCCSA to go up like than under stress test?


1.25 is fine but above you said you used 1.75 your confusing me more now go back and reread your post and go back in bios make sure its 1.*1*75 Just to clarify 1.25 or even 1.30 is some what safe anything over 1.3 is starts to get dangerous. 1.75 would kill your chip. But most likely you don't need more that 1.20v. You should be able to do 5.0ghz with less than 1.23v of VTT. I only need 1.14v

Edit : You understand right ? stock VTT is I think 1.05 so 1.20v would be 15% increase in voltage and 1.14 would be like 8% increase in voltage which 8% to 15% increase in voltage is safe for VTT. But you said 1.75 which would be 67% increase in voltage which is not safe.


----------



## Void-Ray

Clipboard.jpg 518k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 1.25 is fine but above you said you used 1.75 your confusing me more now go back and reread your post and go back in bios make sure its 1.*1*75 Just to clarify 1.25 or even 1.30 is some what safe anything over 1.3 is starts to get dangerous. 1.75 would kill your chip. But most likely you don't need more that 1.20v. You should be able to do 5.0ghz with less than 1.23v of VTT. I only need 1.14v


damn im sorry sir i meant 1.175







it was 1.175 and now i decreased it to 1.09 and the same for VCCSA just a little lower, and Vcore at 1.390 with offset mode. it seems lower than 1.380 will not work for me on 4500mhz, or should i do something? well i guess its better to give you some screenshots that would explain better than myself








this is my config for now please take a look and thanks


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> ok have a bit of an issue here, not sure if its the motherboard, but honestly not sure what else it could be/where else to ask.
> 
> i noticed one of my ram sticks wasnt being picked up by windows. so i reseated all my dimms. then next time i booted up, it started in really low resolution and nvcp said no gpus where detected. i then checked device managaer, and both gpus(gtx 680s in sli) had a yellow sign and said they werent working and had a code 43(which i tried googling, but got me no where). i i tried the reseating the gpu's. after repeatedly messing around with them, they both work just fine if only one is plugged in. but if the other gpu is in the 4th pcie slot it wont work, even if the second gpu doesn't have power plugged in. any ideas whats going on?


Reseat your CPU and don't tighten the heatsink down too hard. Give it a shot and let us know.


----------



## Sweeper101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> ok have a bit of an issue here, not sure if its the motherboard, but honestly not sure what else it could be/where else to ask.
> 
> i noticed one of my ram sticks wasnt being picked up by windows. so i reseated all my dimms. then next time i booted up, it started in really low resolution and nvcp said no gpus where detected. i then checked device managaer, and both gpus(gtx 680s in sli) had a yellow sign and said they werent working and had a code 43(which i tried googling, but got me no where). i i tried the reseating the gpu's. after repeatedly messing around with them, they both work just fine if only one is plugged in. but if the other gpu is in the 4th pcie slot it wont work, even if the second gpu doesn't have power plugged in. any ideas whats going on?


I had this issue... Turned out I had to get a higher watt psu.. Went to a 1200 and all problems went away..


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> ok have a bit of an issue here, not sure if its the motherboard, but honestly not sure what else it could be/where else to ask.
> 
> i noticed one of my ram sticks wasnt being picked up by windows. so i reseated all my dimms. then next time i booted up, it started in really low resolution and nvcp said no gpus where detected. i then checked device managaer, and both gpus(gtx 680s in sli) had a yellow sign and said they werent working and had a code 43(which i tried googling, but got me no where). i i tried the reseating the gpu's. after repeatedly messing around with them, they both work just fine if only one is plugged in. but if the other gpu is in the 4th pcie slot it wont work, even if the second gpu doesn't have power plugged in. any ideas whats going on?


one question what is the version of the driver? i had the very same problem with two 680GTX when i installed 310.90 so if you have this version installed just uninstall it and go back to 310.70 it did helped me cuz it was a problem with that driver


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> ok have a bit of an issue here, not sure if its the motherboard, but honestly not sure what else it could be/where else to ask.
> 
> i noticed one of my ram sticks wasnt being picked up by windows. so i reseated all my dimms. then next time i booted up, it started in really low resolution and nvcp said no gpus where detected. i then checked device managaer, and both gpus(gtx 680s in sli) had a yellow sign and said they werent working and had a code 43(which i tried googling, but got me no where). i i tried the reseating the gpu's. after repeatedly messing around with them, they both work just fine if only one is plugged in. but if the other gpu is in the 4th pcie slot it wont work, even if the second gpu doesn't have power plugged in. any ideas whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> one question what is the version of the driver? i had the very same problem with two 680GTX when i installed 310.90 so if you have this version installed just uninstall it and go back to 310.70 it did helped me cuz it was a problem with that driver
Click to expand...

Do not go back to 310.70 as that driver has a security flaw.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> one question what is the version of the driver? i had the very same problem with two 680GTX when i installed 310.90 so if you have this version installed just uninstall it and go back to 310.70 it did helped me cuz it was a problem with that driver


There was a release of the .90 version, make sure you're using that one.


----------



## BMWM1

My cpu came in today mobo tomorrow what waterbocks are best for a 3930k and also the extreme board. Looks like asus is backing the EK units...?


----------



## white118

thanks for the suggestions everyone, i gave up after i posted last night and hooked everything back up so i wouldnt be lying all over. then this morning i turned it on to check the forums.......and the computer worked just fine, i then turned it off and on a few times to make sure it kept working, and its working fine now. i have no idea what happened, or how it got fixed but ill take it. magic pc fixing elves in the night maybe?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> thanks for the suggestions everyone, i gave up after i posted last night and hooked everything back up so i wouldnt be lying all over. then this morning i turned it on to check the forums.......and the computer worked just fine, i then turned it off and on a few times to make sure it kept working, and its working fine now. i have no idea what happened, or how it got fixed but ill take it. magic pc fixing elves in the night maybe?


Well like I recommended a power flush might have been what fixed it. I had problems like this with Gigabyte and x68 series on a few boards with ram timings change I had to do power flush to post again.


----------



## Wookieelover

Loving my Rampage Formula IV.
Have a very solid 4.650 ghz @ 1.350v overclock on my i7 3820. Just need some decent low profile ram now and it is set.
Best motherboard I have ever bought/used.

Oh and I have gotten the chip to 5ghz with 1.39v. Needed a bit more voltage and better cooling for stability though.


----------



## iARDAs

I am thinking of upgrading my 3570k to 3930k and I am thinking of this motherboard.

Reason for 3570k upgrade is because I am thinking of 3way SLI of 670s and a 6 core CPU could help me more.

Any feedback?

Edit ; I am thinking of the Rampage IV Formula


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well like I recommended a power flush might have been what fixed it. I had problems like this with Gigabyte and x68 series on a few boards with ram timings change I had to do power flush to post again.


out of curiosity, what exactly is a power flush? ive never heard that before and google brings up a bunch of toilet links lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> out of curiosity, what exactly is a power flush? ive never heard that before and google brings up a bunch of toilet links lol.


I'm sure it means to have all the power drained from the mobo as to unplug the psu, press the cmos button a couple of times and press and hold the power button a few times aswell. Sometimes you need to take the mobo out of the case and set it on a table and leaving it there overnight to really drain all traces off electricity in the components.

Then after all that, mobos magically come back to life and the computer will post and act as new. I had got water on my mobo and then it wouldn't post. But everything lit up. But the power and reset button's light would fade in and out. Thought the mobo was done. I tried everything, even leaving my computer for a couple of days. Last ditch effort was to try what I meantioned earlier and she booted right up and it's been great since. This was a few months ago.


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> My cpu came in today mobo tomorrow what waterbocks are best for a 3930k and also the extreme board. Looks like asus is backing the EK units...?


Board is in now. Did I ask the water block question in wrong section?


----------



## Sweeper101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Board is in now. Did I ask the water block question in wrong section?


I'm a fan of koolance..

380i
http://koolance.com/cpu-380i-processor-water-block


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeper101*
> 
> I'm a fan of koolance..
> 
> 380i
> http://koolance.com/cpu-380i-processor-water-block


Thanks I purchased the EK mobo blocks last night. I was really wanting to know if anyone is using the EK cpu block. at all and if so which one. may go with kolance as I like the complete line on fittings for EVERYTHING. Thanks for your help


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> Board is in now. Did I ask the water block question in wrong section?


This pretty much will answer everything you need to know.

Edit : man just noticed its deleted try here instead.

good luck


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This pretty much will answer everything you need to know.
> 
> Edit : man just noticed its deleted try here instead.
> 
> good luck


. Wow thats what I wanted to find thanks.I thank you dearly


----------



## vaasik

i wanna join


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaasik*
> 
> i wanna join


To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".


----------



## z0ki

My second new rive is arriving tomorrow after the first one died on me


----------



## alancsalt

What are you doing with the dead one? (I've broken some of the PCIe retention clips taking my water cooled tri sli cards out as a set) Could do with a dead (Australian) board to pirate the clips from..... (because freight from anywhere else would be too much..)


----------



## muhd86

*
proud owner of RIVE with 3930k ..........*

wanted to know how to enable pcie 3.0 on this board -- i heard there is a registery hack of some kind --can some one pls share some info on it


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What are you doing with the dead one? (I've broken some of the PCIe retention clips taking my water cooled tri sli cards out as a set) Could do with a dead (Australian) board to pirate the clips from..... (because freight from anywhere else would be too much..)


Hey mate well I did an RMA claim through the store of which they're taken their time and I've bought a new one and will sell the other one when they exchange it for a new board. I couldn't wait the 2-3weeks they mentioned because I need a pc for work.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> wanted to know how to enable pcie 3.0 on this board -- i heard there is a registery hack of some kind --can some one pls share some info on it


AFAIK you only need it for the NVIDIA 600 series cards, AMD ones shouldn't need anything.
Geforce 600 Series Gen3 Support On X79 Platform
Download force-enable-gen3.exe, run it as admin and reboot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What are you doing with the dead one? (I've broken some of the PCIe retention clips taking my water cooled tri sli cards out as a set) Could do with a dead (Australian) board to pirate the clips from..... (because freight from anywhere else would be too much..)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate well I did an RMA claim through the store of which they're taken their time and I've bought a new one and will sell the other one when they exchange it for a new board. I couldn't wait the 2-3weeks they mentioned because I need a pc for work.
Click to expand...

Understood. T'was worth a try.


----------



## sate200

Hi Guys, I am problem with my R4, I have 3 VGA'S, 7970, trifire, however after I installed 13.1 catalyst he disappeared with my third VGA, led the mobo, deleted, someone help me that this had this problem? thanks!!!


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What are you doing with the dead one? (I've broken some of the PCIe retention clips taking my water cooled tri sli cards out as a set) Could do with a dead (Australian) board to pirate the clips from..... (because freight from anywhere else would be too much..)


I need one of these as well. I'll be honest I haven't tried as hard as I could to attain one but it seems that they're rarer than rocking horse excrement!


----------



## iARDAs

Hey everyone

Can an Asus Rampage IV Formula handle 3WAY SLI and a soundcard? Creative XFI Titanium.


----------



## tsm106

Yea, you can use the 3 consecutive slots for the gpus and the last for the soundcard.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, you can use the 3 consecutive slots for the gpus and the last for the soundcard.


Thanks buddy

+rep

Would the GPUs be sandwiched though? on air cooling?

I will be using reference design 670 (which is on a 680 pcb)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, you can use the 3 consecutive slots for the gpus and the last for the soundcard.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> +rep
> 
> Would the GPUs be sandwiched though? on air cooling?
> 
> I will be using reference design 670 (which is on a 680 pcb)
Click to expand...

It will be sandwiched. If you want the extended spacing you'll need the extreme board, but then you will have to squeeze(forget if there's room or not) the soundcard in there or use a pcie ribbon extension.


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah what the hell. I will go for the extreme while I am spending that much money.

Extreme looks like a motherboard that can take me few years into the future.

Socket 2011 is not dying anytime soon right guys?


----------



## driftingforlife

Nope. IB-E Q3.


----------



## Void-Ray

hi i have one silly question on iv rofmula there are 4 PCI-E slots which are 16x8x16x8 so they are like this in mobo: 1=16x - 2=8x - 3=16x - 4=8x now i have 2 graphics installed on the second and the fourth slots and they are 8x on PCI-E, so is there anyway i change those 8x to 16x without changing the slots? like in bios or somewhere? i mean convert those 8x slots to 16x? cuz my cooler is blocking the first slot and i cant install my graphics on slots one and three so i can only have #2 and #4 on my PCI-E







any help would be appreciated


----------



## Wookieelover

Those 8x pcie are pcie 3.0
They are faster than 16x pcie 2.0

I ran my 7950 on the 2nd 8x slot and it ran no faster when i put it on the first 16x slot.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Those 8x pcie are pcie 3.0
> They are faster than 16x pcie 2.0
> 
> I ran my 7950 on the 2nd 8x slot and it ran no faster when i put it on the first 16x slot.


thanks for the reply buddy but in here im a nvidia not so proud user and i heard there might be some problems with PCI-E hack so im PCI-E 2 8x







so i assume there is no way to do it right?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Those 8x pcie are pcie 3.0
> They are faster than 16x pcie 2.0
> 
> I ran my 7950 on the 2nd 8x slot and it ran no faster when i put it on the first 16x slot.


*
Stop. pcie 2.0 x16 is the same as pcie 3.0 x8.*


----------



## Gorki

Anyone had any luck playing with BCLK Skew on CPU -2 and -20 on PCIE CLK Skew? I haven't had any luck shaving volts from Vcore, same goes for stability, I tested this on 3820, maybe hex core is different?


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys.

I decided on a Asus Rampage IV Extreme + 3930k + Corsair H80i.

what are your thoughts?

H100i is not available in Turkey so far.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> I decided on a Asus Rampage IV Extreme + 3930k + Corsair H80i.
> 
> what are your thoughts?
> 
> H100i is not available in Turkey so far.


you should be ok if you use it for games, then you have plenty of rooms free on your CPU and those GPU's i have IV formula and i7 3930K with 2 680 DCUii and even in battlefield at 120frame i had a little about 10 percent for each GPU free at the highest levels and for the CPU it never went higher than 40 percent of my CPU, never! clocked at 4.5 and im using air cooling so you should be totally fine with H80
if you use it for encoding and decoding too, you would be fine i tried converting some HD videos it was fine for me, overclocking is easy when u get used to it and play with them a little u can find plenty of options on this mobo, and you have ivy bridge-e with pcie 3 support for it ( i mean the official support of the CPU) and 8 slots for memory so even if you run low on memory u can add more, you can have 16 or 32 or even 64GB memory at quad channels and i dont think that u can use more than 32GB of memory i still cant find anyone who can use more than 32GB of memory! so with this mobo so again it would be fine at least for another 2 years but no guarantee! this is my opinion for my usage your usage might be alot heavier than mine but still my opinion says you should be fine, but again depends on your usage and your needs of your computer







and BTW if you are not gonna use that mobo for quad SLI and heavy water cooling overclock or ... u can get the formula one it already has a better audio output and you wouldnt really need to add another sound card if you're gonna buy that sound card i mean if you dont have that card and you just wanna buy it with that mobo! but still all of these are my opinion and i dont really know about your usage so just read my post do some more research see some reviews it wont hurt and wont take much time think twice and roll the dice







have fun


----------



## Maximization

Its a fun motherboard iARDAs


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks guys. I cant wait to get my hands on this motherboard next month.

How is the OC? I read somewhere that you just choose your CPU and the motherboard OCs automtically to the desired level. Is that true?

Also how are these rams for the Rampage Extreme?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


----------



## Canis-X

I'm not sure how well it will OC with an H80i, you might be limited somewhat. Lots of people like the Samsung low-volt RAM, it is cheap and it overclocks very well, if you can get your hands on some it is hard to beat IMO.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm not sure how well it will OC with an H80i, you might be limited somewhat. Lots of people like the Samsung low-volt RAM, it is cheap and it overclocks very well, if you can get your hands on some it is hard to beat IMO.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


^^ This

I have to admit though , the G Skill Trident 2400mhz looks tempting. I had great performance out of my old G Skill Trident Kit (6GB kit in my socket 1366 RIIIE)

Quote:


> I read somewhere that you just choose your CPU and the motherboard OCs automtically to the desired level. Is that true?


NO. You can load pre-established OCs but I don't recommend it. Auto volts =









iARDAs , very important to properly cool the *VRM area*.

Take an hour and read *this guide* and you'll be a pro overclocker with the RIVE.

.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm not sure how well it will OC with an H80i, you might be limited somewhat. Lots of people like the Samsung low-volt RAM, it is cheap and it overclocks very well, if you can get your hands on some it is hard to beat IMO.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


Would H100i be any help over h80i?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^^ This
> 
> I have to admit though , the G Skill Trident 2400mhz looks tempting. I had great performance out of my old G Skill Trident Kit (6GB kit in my socket 1366 RIIIE)
> NO. You can load pre-established OCs but I don't recommend it. Auto volts =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iARDAs , very important to properly cool the *VRM area*.
> 
> Take an hour and read *this guide* and you'll be a pro overclocker with the RIVE.
> 
> .


Thanks for the guide bro. I have exactly 30 days to build my new rig so I will have lots of time to read on this.

I am also thinking of pairing this motherboard with a Cooler Master Cosmos II.

Case options are very limited here in Turkey and I will stay on air with this setup.

Also is VRM area cooling in that guide too btw?

Edit : Also with 3930k and this RIVE motherboard, I can see myself never upgrading MOBO or CPU for the next 3 years or so. Would you believe this to be the case? I have a feeling that this combo can handle SLI or CF GPUs even in 2015.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Just put a fan over the VRM heatsink *OR* watercool it, just the VRM. (The PCH (Southbridge) *doesn't* need to be cooled by any aftermarket cooler.)





http://www.anandtech.com/show/6716/closing-the-loop-ii-new-liquid-coolers-from-corsair-and-swiftech/4

I would *personnally* go with the new Swiftech Close Loop


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks once again KaRLiToS

THe problem is that here in Turkey the only closed loop solution is usually the Corsair models.

I have yet to see other ones so far.

I believe there used to be the Antec Kuhler or whatever but it is not easy to find them anymore.

Sux.


----------



## KaRLiToS

In that case, the H80i seems to perform better. Good luck my friend


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Those 8x pcie are pcie 3.0
> They are faster than 16x pcie 2.0
> 
> I ran my 7950 on the 2nd 8x slot and it ran no faster when i put it on the first 16x slot.


3.0 is beastly compared to 2.0.....lol


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks bro 

I will need it 

One last thing, how is the audio quality on the motherboard?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I ran 5.1 and 2.0 on it and I think its really great for my needs.

Its the *Realtek® ALC898 7.1-Channel High Definition Audio* . One of the best onboard chipset.


----------



## iARDAs

Normally I favor soundcards but I am on a budget lately and might as well sell my soundcard and use the onboard one for a while.

Since you guys are a GURU in Rapmage IV motherboards, let me ask you this

If I choose the Formula instead of Extreme, what would I loose in reality?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Normally I favor soundcards but I am on a budget lately and might as well sell my soundcard and use the onboard one for a while.
> 
> Since you guys are a GURU in Rapmage IV motherboards, let me ask you this
> 
> If I choose the Formula instead of Extreme, what would I loose in reality?


You lose Hotwire, more physical x16 slots (good for triple slot tri sli/cfx), extreme overclock (ln2) and probably some other stuff.

As for the soundcard, do you really need one? Personally I use a receiver to do my decoding, toslink out to the receiver ftw.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You lose Hotwire, more physical x16 slots (good for triple slot tri sli/cfx), extreme overclock (ln2) and probably some other stuff.
> 
> As for the soundcard, do you really need one? Personally I use a receiver to do my decoding, toslink out to the receiver ftw.


I might just save some money and grab the Formula too.

I never ever used hotwire, and to be honest a main reason for me to choose the Extreme was the blutooth which honestly I would probably not use.

Also triway SLI seems the most that I will ever do.

Also I heard (might be incorrect) that the audio in Formula is better than Extreme.

I might just go for Formula honestly.

I have 30 days to decide


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Normally I favor soundcards but I am on a budget lately and might as well sell my soundcard and use the onboard one for a while.
> 
> Since you guys are a GURU in Rapmage IV motherboards, let me ask you this
> 
> If I choose the Formula instead of Extreme, what would I loose in reality?


I run the formula cause I don't need the extra ram slots or the active cooling on the S/B and to me they are pretty much the same thing without a couple of extra options and the best bit a lot cheaper too . Money saved can go toward decent custom water loop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You lose Hotwire, more physical x16 slots (good for triple slot tri sli/cfx), extreme overclock (ln2) and probably some other stuff.
> 
> As for the soundcard, do you really need one? Personally I use a receiver to do my decoding, toslink out to the receiver ftw.


That's how I run my sound setup







Vlc player , hit the audio>audio device>A52 over SPDIF and away you go







But if I had the slot id run my xonar hdav slim 1.3 and DTS all audio signal


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I might just save some money and grab the Formula too.
> 
> I never ever used hotwire, and to be honest a main reason for me to choose the Extreme was the blutooth which honestly I would probably not use.
> 
> Also triway SLI seems the most that I will ever do.
> 
> Also I heard (might be incorrect) that the audio in Formula is better than Extreme.
> 
> I might just go for Formula honestly.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide


and from what i've read formula is "a little" better than the extreme in audio, supreme fx is a good thing to have if you are going to sell that sound card then i suggest you to go for the formula, you're not an extreme overclocker are you? you have four PCI-E 3 slots on formula but you have fie on extreme! so actually you can go for 4 way sli crossfire with both! you have 4 slots for ram on formula but you have 8 slots on extreme! do you need more than 16GB of memory? they both accept the same cpu so no difference in here! with extreme you have more right to brag about your mobo! not so much just a little! you wanna show off with that mobo or you wanna make it run for you and save money?
my experience on that sound chipset says its not the best but its better than normal ones i first bought a edifier s550 i had a small problem with it after 3 days but it was using those analog ports on the back of my mobo which are said to be golden plated and covered by that red LED lights that is said to be separated a part of mobo from other parts to reduce the noise and keep the sound clear, google it you will find out more, it was good plenty of options quality was perfect for me, but i had to return s550 because i needed an amplifier to connect all of the things i want to one set of speakers and s550 itself had a small problem so i returned it and got a vsx-520 which doesnt have analog ports for dolby audio so i started to use optical output, the question was, am i still using that supremeFX? to me it appeard to be "yes" cuz i uninstalled creative drivers and it was disabled i screwed them up and everything was set to normal i mean no enhancement at all and there was difference, the creative enhancement are making the output sound a bit better not so much that i can its alot better or there is a big difference no and i dont have so much options with optical as i had with analog connectors but still it is better than just normal sound, and yes i bought the whole thing about three mounth ago upgraded from i3 530 and 5750 and H55 to i7 3930k, 680 GTX 2 way sli, rampage iv formula, there wasnt that much difference that i was expecting but i can tell you that you have the right feeling if you are not a heavy user who wants 3 monitors at 1080P and play with some crazy resolution and till have the 120+framerate then you should be fine for the next two or three years,
as for the cooling i know how hard is that to be low on options i was looking for h100, couldnt find any! antec 920? nah wasnt available! so i ended up with thermalright silver arrow which is not so bad it will do the job but it does block my first PCI-E, but it do the job for me at 4.5GHz in real usage not those stress test i will never hit the 80C but in stress tests it will go to 81-82 on my hottest core, and i got stuck with one raystorm, tubings, coolant, fans, fittings, and waiting for radiators and pomp to set the water cooling but after three month the only advantage of water cooling here for me is that i will get my first PCI-E free and maybe 100mhz higher on overclock?







not so much difference for normal usage, so again it all depends on your usage, maybe you should write a little about what are you going to use that computer for? and ask for more opinions?







im sure you will get better answers that way
and again have fun


----------



## Maximization

Vlc player has allot of goodies for the onboard sound definitly, I got the CM storm 5.1 headphones and it did wonders for the onboard RIVE sound chip. I am not an audiophile though.


----------



## kcuestag

Good news, sold my current 3930k and bought one from a friend which does 4.4GHz 1.22v 100% stable (Prime 95 1792k FFT's) and does 4.7GHz 1.28v on vantage benchmark without issues, surely looks like a much nicer chip than mine.









Can't wait to recieve it, I'll be happy even if it needs 1.35v for 4.7GHz stable, which seems easy considering he did vantage runs at 1.28v.


----------



## UNOE

I been using toslink to my receiver, then to my headphones for past few months it's okay. I get some noise when volume is up higher than 70% on desktop side.


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys i got my second board re-done my WC loop running a raid array and im still getting a storport.sys BSOD at random intervals as i did on my last one









This is obviously a RAID driver issue, I do not have RSTe installed, i simply created the raid with Intel Matrix using CTRL+i during post.

Any ideas on how i can fix this once and for all?


----------



## muhd86

how do i enable pci gen 3.0 on the rive --- is there a hack or some thing


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Good news, sold my current 3930k and bought one from a friend which does 4.4GHz 1.22v 100% stable (Prime 95 1792k FFT's) and does 4.7GHz 1.28v on vantage benchmark without issues, surely looks like a much nicer chip than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to recieve it, I'll be happy even if it needs 1.35v for 4.7GHz stable, which seems easy considering he did vantage runs at 1.28v.


Thats a nice chip.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys i got my second board re-done my WC loop running a raid array and im still getting a storport.sys BSOD at random intervals as i did on my last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is obviously a RAID driver issue, I do not have RSTe installed, i simply created the raid with Intel Matrix using CTRL+i during post.
> 
> Any ideas on how i can fix this once and for all?


Yes use a older RAID driver. The only one that has worked for me still up to this point is RSTe 3.1.0.1068. I have tried everything else and can't get past those random Bsod. I use to think it was my SSD was the problem but after I got a new Samsung 840 pro. I tried newest driver and had same problem again. I think now it might be one of the other mechanical Terabyte drives firmware or something. But 3.1.0.1068 worked for me in both windows 7 and windows 8. I just had to force it to install under windows 8 since it isn't a windows 8 driver. But since then I just broke the array and have AHCI now on all drives. I some times boot into another OS that doesn't have RAID support. So I'm pretty happy with the way it preforms with no driver in AHCI mode. But 3.1.0.1068 is diffidently stable for me when using RAID in win7 or win8.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yes use a older RAID driver. The only one that has worked for me still up to this point is RSTe 3.1.0.1068. I have tried everything else and can't get past those random Bsod. I use to think it was my SSD was the problem but after I got a new Samsung 840 pro. I tried newest driver and had same problem again. I think now it might be one of the other mechanical Terabyte drives firmware or something. But 3.1.0.1068 worked for me in both windows 7 and windows 8. I just had to force it to install under windows 8 since it isn't a windows 8 driver. But since then I just broke the array and have AHCI now on all drives. I some times boot into another OS that doesn't have RAID support. So I'm pretty happy with the way it preforms with no driver in AHCI mode. But 3.1.0.1068 is diffidently stable for me
> when using RAID in win7 or win8.


I thought i'd try the driver version for C600 Intel Chipset 3.5.1.1008, (had a newer one before going back to an older one cannot remember what it was) and the BSOD issue is still happening only during playing games!This was a constant issue on my first rampage iv extreme that never got fixed! Now im on a second rampage iv extreme with the same issue! tried it memtest all passed, Ran just 1 stick of ram, then 2 then 3 then 4, and all the same.I'm starting to think that RAID is just broken completely on this board and is a gimmick at the least!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I thought i'd try the driver version for C600 Intel Chipset 3.5.1.1008, (had a newer one before going back to an older one cannot remember what it was) and the BSOD issue is still happening only during playing games!This was a constant issue on my first rampage iv extreme that never got fixed! Now im on a second rampage iv extreme with the same issue! tried it memtest all passed, Ran just 1 stick of ram, then 2 then 3 then 4, and all the same.I'm starting to think that RAID is just broken completely on this board and is a gimmick at the least!


Just listen to me find the number I stated. I tried a good amount of drivers. 3.0.x.xxx, 3.1.x.xxx, .... all the way up to 3.5.x.xxxx
The only one that has worked for me is the driver I listed in my last post. Its worth a shot.
The first motherboard was probably perfectly fine. Its a driver issue. Try running just one drive. Or look for firmware updates for all your drives including the mechanical or optical drives.

Edit here is the name : PBG_RSTe_Drivers_GUI_CIM_CLI_3.1.0.1085_2012.04.24

Edit : I do agree its like a gimmick, I never had some many problems with a onboard raid before.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Just listen to me find the number I stated. I tried a good amount of drivers. 3.0.x.xxx, 3.1.x.xxx, .... all the way up to 3.5.x.xxxx
> The only one that has worked for me is the driver I listed in my last post. Its worth a shot.
> The first motherboard was probably perfectly fine. Its a driver issue. Try running just one drive. Or look for firmware updates for all your drives including the mechanical or optical drives.


I'll give it a go.. Mind you the first rampage iv extreme wasn't exchanged due to that.. One morning it just would not start at all! With only Start/Reset switch lit up lol..

I'll give that one a shot and see how it goes tonight and most of tomorrow and i'll report back!

Curious to know if my WD Black 500gb even have firmware updates available.. i'll have to look on the WD website..


----------



## z0ki

Just downloaded 3.1.0.1068, Inside the zip it states it's for windows server?

Anyways i proceeded to install the 64bit one through device manager, and it said "Windows have determined the driver software is up to date"

Could you possibly link me to the actual download of 3.1.0.1068? For the life of me i cannot find it! and im sure the windows server one isn't for me....


----------



## muhd86

how do i enable pci gen 3.0 on the rive --- is there a hack or some thing


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> how do i enable pci gen 3.0 on the rive --- is there a hack or some thing


Here you go









http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0MDIyMzU2OC9zaWQvaDEzbE45X2s=


----------



## Canis-X

Odd, I haven't had any issues like that....*knocks on wood*.....since I went RAID with my RIVE


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Thats a nice chip.


Currently mine does 4.5GHz at like 1.36-1.37, I'd be very very happy if I could achieve 4.8GHz at those volts, which doesn't seem too hard considering what he needs for 4.7GHz vantage benchmarks.

Although considering how bad my chip is, I'd be happy to do 4.8 under 1.4v, which seems like an easy thing on that chip.


----------



## driftingforlife

My chip needs 1.38v for 4.6, 1.5v for 4.9 and 1.58v for 5.2.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm curious, comparing a 3930k C1 vs 3930k C2, will the c2 run cooler even if let's say both are at 4.5GHz 1.35v? So the C2 rev runs cooler?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> My chip needs 1.38v for 4.6, 1.5v for 4.9 and 1.58v for 5.2.


what llc do you guys use?


----------



## driftingforlife

Thats my MM reading.

All they did with the C2 was enable VD-T


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> what llc do you guys use?


I use High. Pretty close from bios set voltage to actual load voltage.


----------



## z0ki

*NOTE:*

Anybody at all who is having issues with a BSOD during gaming or even not during gaming, and the BSOD is showing that storport.sys is the culprit I would highly recommend using the RAID Driver version *3.1.0.1068*

I can 100% confirm this will fix your problems straight away, and after the many months with countless issues with different RAID drivers (over 100 BSOD's easily) I can confidently say it will fix your problem!

I would be happy to upload the drivers needed if someone can recommend a decent site to upload the .zip!

Kudos to *UNOE* for your help also mate!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> *NOTE:*
> 
> Anybody at all who is having issues with a BSOD during gaming or even not during gaming, and the BSOD is showing that storport.sys is the culprit I would highly recommend using the RAID Driver version *3.1.0.1068*
> 
> I can 100% confirm this will fix your problems straight away, and after the many months with countless issues with different RAID drivers (over 100 BSOD's easily) I can confidently say it will fix your problem!
> 
> I would be happy to upload the drivers needed if someone can recommend a decent site to upload the .zip!
> 
> Kudos to *UNOE* for your help also mate!


Glad it worked out hopefully ASUS can put the driver back on the website it was on the website up until just a month ago I think.


----------



## kcuestag

http://valid.canardpc.com/2685205

This 3930k C2 is so much better than my previous 3930k C1, which needed 1.41v for 4.6GHz stable, this one seems to be going good so far at 4.8GHz 1.4v.









Did I get a good 3930k?


----------



## driftingforlife

Yes, git


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys

I was going to get a 3930k but I read it is not PCI 3.0 ready

Therefor maybe I should skip the motherboard purchace for now?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I was going to get a 3930k but I read it is not PCI 3.0 ready
> 
> Therefor maybe I should skip the motherboard purchace for now?


X79 does support PCI-E 3.0. Just need a patch for nvidia.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> X79 does support PCI-E 3.0. Just need a patch for nvidia.


so if I get a 3930k and a RIVF, would I have 3.0?


----------



## driftingforlife

Yes.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Yes.


Hmm i didnt know that. I thought 3930k was not 3.0 compatible as well

Is the patch from Nvidia out than?


----------



## driftingforlife

http://www.techpowerup.com/168027/NVIDIA-Releases-PCI-Express-Gen-3.0-Enabling-Patch-for-Sandy-Bridge-E-HEDT-Platform.html


----------



## kcuestag

Yes it is, google Nvidia PCIE 3.0 Patch, first results will be from techpowerup I downloaded it from there.

Not like you need it anyways, not with GTX600 series.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/168027/NVIDIA-Releases-PCI-Express-Gen-3.0-Enabling-Patch-for-Sandy-Bridge-E-HEDT-Platform.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes it is, google Nvidia PCIE 3.0 Patch, first results will be from techpowerup I downloaded it from there.
> 
> Not like you need it anyways, not with GTX600 series.


Thanks guys.

Hmm than perhaps I should go ahead and purchase the 3930k and the RIVE or RIVF.


----------



## driftingforlife

Yes you should.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Yes, git


Actually looks like it needs 1.41v for 4.8GHz stable, still much better than my previous 3930k, which needed those volts for 4.6GHz.


----------



## iARDAs

One last thing.

Would an OCed 3930k @ 4.0 be more powerful than a 3570k OCed @ 4.4???


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> so if I get a 3930k and a RIVF, would I have 3.0?


Yes

For gaming, a i5 3570k is enough, but the 3930k will always have better overall performance. Especially if you decide to Quadfire (or trifire).


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> One last thing.
> 
> Would an OCed 3930k @ 4.0 be more powerful than a 3570k OCed @ 4.4???


You should get 4.5ghz using the H100.

It depend on the software. If it uses more than 4 threads 3930k will destroy, if it doesn't then the 3570k will win.


----------



## kcuestag

Honestly before buying a 3930k I would rather get a 2nd GTX670 specially considering you play at 1440p, an 3930k won't give you any real benefit in gaming, only in Battlefield 3, and won't be that much of a benefit anyways.

Also, I'm now trying 4.6GHz @ 1.32v, how does that sound?


----------



## driftingforlife

Not bad.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Honestly before buying a 3930k I would rather get a 2nd GTX670 specially considering you play at 1440p, an 3930k won't give you any real benefit in gaming, only in Battlefield 3, and won't be that much of a benefit anyways.
> 
> Also, I'm now trying 4.6GHz @ 1.32v, how does that sound?


Yeah you are definitely right, but something inside me is insisting that I should get ready with a platform that can support 3way SLI easily. I got rid of my midtower 500R and ordered a Cosmos II and took the first step but I can't decide on the 2nd step. Either a 2nd 670 or a 3930k and a RIV mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> You should get 4.5ghz using the H100.
> 
> It depend on the software. If it uses more than 4 threads 3930k will destroy, if it doesn't then the 3570k will win.


In gaming do games use more than 4 threads at the moment?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes
> 
> For gaming, a i5 3570k is enough, but the 3930k will always have better overall performance. Especially if you decide to Quadfire (or trifire).


I hear stories that even for SLI 670, BF3 might bottleneck with a 3570k. THis is my main concern as I will go SLI soon.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Not bad.


How much do you need for 4.6GHz to be 100% stable?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In gaming do games use more than 4 threads at the moment?
> 
> I hear stories that even for SLI 670, BF3 might bottleneck with a 3570k. THis is my main concern as I will go SLI soon.


If you have the money do it. BF3 uses more than 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How much do you need for 4.6GHz to be 100% stable?


1.38v.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> If you have the money do it. BF3 uses more than 4.
> 1.38v.


Nice! My previous 3930k was very poor, needed 1.416v to be stable.

This one is not golden, but it's looking much better so far, 100% stable at 4.8GHz 1.41-1.42v, and testing 4.6GHz at 1.344v-1.352v right now!


----------



## driftingforlife

That the thing with mine, for 4.9 it jumps to 1.5v.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> That the thing with mine, for 4.9 it jumps to 1.5v.


Haven't tried above 4.8GHz, I told my self I'd never go above 1.45v on a SB-E.

Do you think 1.344-1.352v for 4.6GHz and 1.41-1.42v for 4.8GHz is decent enough?


----------



## driftingforlife

Hell yea.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Hell yea.


Thanks, much happier with this chip.


----------



## driftingforlife

I need to get a better chip and another RIVE.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I use High. Pretty close from bios set voltage to actual load voltage.


Thanks for respond, I'm also using high vcore LLC like you mention, never tried extreme only ultra but somehow, I have feeling that High does not stress VRs like ultra or extreme does, it would probably be vise to use water cooling on VMs when using extreme LLC due the stress.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's CPU-Z validation to update my OC for the club!


http://valid.canardpc.com/2685313


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> so if I get a 3930k and a RIVF, would I have 3.0?


Yes with a patch. I posted the link yesterday


----------



## kcuestag

This chip is definitely very nice, I'm Prime 95 stable (1792k FFT's to kill it!







) at 4.8GHz with 1.416v.


----------



## Wookieelover

Loving my i7 3820 and RIVF
5GHZ @ 1.416v


----------



## Maximization

thats a nice overclock


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> 
> Loving my i7 3820 and RIVF
> 5GHZ @ 1.416v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> thats a nice overclock


Prime it dude MOAR volts


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's CPU-Z validation to update my OC for the club!
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2685313


lol, really the validation for this club is just to show ownership of the mobo, but hey,


----------



## Kimir

So unfair, I need 1.488v to run @ 4.8Ghz (1.472 to 1.48, but peak at 1.488) and 1.4v @ 4.6Ghz, any lower is a BSOD under Prime95.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2686171


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So unfair, I need 1.488v to run @ 4.8Ghz (1.472 to 1.48, but peak at 1.488) and 1.4v @ 4.6Ghz, any lower is a BSOD under Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2686171


Same for me.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same for me.


Ah I'm not alone, good to know. Have you tried 5Ghz? If you did, what voltage was required, so I don't have to bsod 10 time before getting to approximately the right voltage.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I'm not alone, good to know. Have you tried 5Ghz? If you did, what voltage was required, so I don't have to bsod 10 time before getting to approximately the right voltage.
Click to expand...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529605

But slightly less volts might have done..


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same for me.


and i got something worse here, 1.376v - 1.380v for 4.5GHz and i couldnt get it stable on 4.6 even with 1.4V


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> and i got something worse here, 1.376v - 1.380v for 4.5GHz and i couldnt get it stable on 4.6 even with 1.4V


Same as my old 3930k, needed 1.37-1.38v for 4.5GHz and 1.41-1.42v for 4.6GHz, didn't even bother going higher.

This one is much better, 1.29v for 4.5GHz, 1.344 for 4.6GHz and 1.4v for 4.8GHz.


----------



## Crowgasm

I'm having a problem with a new ASUS Rampage IV board that I hope someone can explain/resolve. I suspect I'm having a blonde moment and it's my fault, but ...

I have a new system build put together and it posts correctly and has passed a 20hr mem test. Everything looks good. I had it posting to a 'Insert a valid boot device and restart' message, where no hard drive was connected.

I'm trying to boot from a USB stick drive that has Windows7 on it in bootable form. I have two such USB drives, one with just w7 and one a w7 full unattended install with apps and configuration settings. I've used the first stick with just the W7 install on it multiple times before on various systems without any issue so I feel confident at least that USB drive is good and bootable.

The system refuses to recognize the USB drive on booting. I can see it in BIOS and I can configure the HDD drive boot order to use the USB drive first but once the system reboots I land at the 'Insert Valid boot device...' message and a halt.

So, I'm stumped. I suspect there's something about the BIOS settings or USB ports that are recognized on boot that I'm missing.

I haven't updated BIOS from 2.14 yet. Wanting to do some research on the CAP/ROM issues with that first. It seems unlikely I'd need to update the BIOS to get this working, no?

Legacy support is enabled for USB devices.

Any help anyone can offer is appreciated.


----------



## Crowgasm

Ah well, blonde moment indeed, albeit sort of. Had to disable USB-3 support and then reboot and then have access to USB mode which allowed the setting of the USB drive mode to FDD/HD/etc. Booted from and installing now.


----------



## deafboy

I want Wake On LAN


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I want Wake On LAN


Install the Intel lan drivers with proset and you will have all those settings under power management when you right mouse click your network device in device manager


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Install the Intel lan drivers with proset and you will have all those settings under power management when you right mouse click your network device in device manager


Interesting... figured it had to be in the BIOS for it to work. Hmmm


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Interesting... figured it had to be in the BIOS for it to work. Hmmm


Nah it doesn't... I've had to turn mine off countless times after a fresh install as it would always wake my pc up after a few minutes of it being in sleep mode lol


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Same as my old 3930k, needed 1.37-1.38v for 4.5GHz and 1.41-1.42v for 4.6GHz, didn't even bother going higher.
> 
> This one is much better, 1.29v for 4.5GHz, 1.344 for 4.6GHz and 1.4v for 4.8GHz.


Yeah that is better than mine. I need 0.10v more to get 4.8 Ghz IBT stable w/ HT on.


----------



## Idef1x

I just wanted to share an experience I recently had with my Rampage IV Formula.

I transported my rig to my cousins place, and wen I powered on the system, the screen stayed blank and the board gave the error code A2: IDE Detect. I tried a different SSD, no SSD, different sata ports, different cable, GPU in slot, no GPU, different GPU, differnt PCIe port, reset CMOS, removing CMOS battery. Nothing worked. When I got home I flashed to the newest BIOS using the ASUS BIOS USB FlashBack feature, where you can flash the BIOS without the PC booting up. This solved the issue. I believe I went from 2105 to 3404.

Just wanted to share, if anyone else had/gets the same issue.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idef1x*
> 
> I just wanted to share an experience I recently had with my Rampage IV Formula.
> 
> I transported my rig to my cousins place, and wen I powered on the system, the screen stayed blank and the board gave the error code A2: IDE Detect.
> 
> Just wanted to share, if anyone else had/gets the same issue.


Funny you say this, Yesterday for some odd reason by PC just decided to reboot, After the reboot it was asking me to insert a bootable drive with A2 error, But changing the SATA port worked for me, then i turned it off, put the drive back in the right SATA port (where i had it earlier) and it worked.

I think their may be a problem with BIOS v3404

to much quick question now, is 1.36v for 4.6ghz too much? I find when i tried to use 1.55v i would BSOD.. Just curious if this is within safe limits? Temps do not exceed 56c with an ambient of 25-28c


----------



## deafboy

1.55?!

Anything less than 1.4 and you're fine, even higher if you'd like but 1.4 is generally the threshhold I go with.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 1.55?!
> 
> Anything less than 1.4 and you're fine, even higher if you'd like but 1.4 is generally the threshhold I go with.


Sorry i meant i tried, 1.35v lol.. I didn't have my morning short black! lol

Just to say it again, I am stable at 1.36v now @ 4.6ghz, tried 1.35v but will BSOD after a few minutes.. Temps seem fine nothing is exceeding 55c really.. Just wanted to confirm if the voltage is safe, i might try 4.7ghz later on with the same voltage but probably wont happen lol.

Thanks for confirming the voltage issue though


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, 1.36 is just fine. Temps are good too.

Go higher


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, 1.36 is just fine. Temps are good too.
> 
> Go higher


Don't peer pressure me









haha.. Tonight i'll try it and see how it goes.. So would even 1.4v on the dot be ok? Or will cpu degradation happen way to quick at those voltages?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Don't peer pressure me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. Tonight i'll try it and see how it goes.. So would even 1.4v on the dot be ok? Or will cpu degradation happen way to quick at those voltages?


No, you'll be fine.

SB-E is pretty resilient.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No, you'll be fine.
> 
> SB-E is pretty resilient.


Sweet! let the egg cooking begin!







:thumb:


----------



## SeigiSama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Yeah that is better than mine. I need 0.10v more to get 4.8 Ghz IBT stable w/ HT on.


I need exactly 1.4 to be P95 Stable at 4.8 GHZ. i figure it would take around 1.43-1.44 to be stable at 5GHZ but I'm worried that might be too much voltage. Temps are stable 60-61*C at 4.8 GHZ though so I have a little room. Here's the problem... With my RIV.F. it sometimes forgets my vcore setting. Everything else will be fine. I'll try to start up and it will hang in Windows loading screen. So I'll restart and enter BIOS, and sure enough Vcore will be set to 1.33V instead of 1.4. Anyone else have this problem? Fixes?


----------



## Juggalo23451

This board seems to be out of stock every where








If it is in stock and it does not cost an arm and a leg please let me know


----------



## Neo Zuko

OOS Really? Glad I got mine. Of course at this point you might just wait for ivy bridge extreme and the rampage V


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> This board seems to be out of stock every where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is in stock and it does not cost an arm and a leg please let me know


I see RIVE sold on Tigerdirect, only in bundle with a LGA2011 CPU though, otherwise I only see it in stock in NCIX canada. If you must build a ROG X79 rig right now you probably have to buy RIVF instead.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Well you need a CPU anyway right?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Well you need a CPU anyway right?


My wife got me the 3930k. I have the x79 classfied but I dont wan tot have to deal with the headaches.


----------



## Maximization

There was stock at amazon. Somebody said it was due to Chinese New Year. Maybe they don't mass produce full bore, holidays might disrupt supply. If it is going EOL then prices will just go up.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> There was stock at amazon. Somebody said it was due to Chinese New Year. Maybe they don't mass produce full bore, holidays might disrupt supply. If it is going EOL then prices will just go up.


I got an email
This is what it said
The ASUS Rampage IV Extreme has been discontinued and no longer in production


----------



## Wookieelover

And what of the Formula ?
Is that still in production?

Can this mean ASUS has a new top range board coming out soon?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I got an email
> This is what it said
> The ASUS Rampage IV Extreme has been discontinued and no longer in production


Who sent you the email?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I got an email
> This is what it said
> The ASUS Rampage IV Extreme has been discontinued and no longer in production


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Who sent you the email?










DAMN


----------



## tsm106

Gdamn, I just checked the prices and it's crazy now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I know where to buy some (400$ ), I know a place where there is over 30. It's in Canada, I can buy them and ship them to you.


----------



## hammerforged

Wow I just noticed this. No one has them in stock at all here in the states. I guess the value of ours just went up. Might have mine for sale soon ha.


----------



## tsm106

next time I need 30 RIVEs I know who to call.


----------



## Canis-X

Have I told any of you how Murphy likes to mess with me??







Well, I happened to mess my RIVE up last weekend....mess up as in, you can't RMA it and you'll have to buy a new one flat out.....yep.....So, talked to the MRS. and she said that I would have to wait until Friday for my check to deposit from "Da Man" then I could buy another one. Well all week I had noticed how more and more places where running out of stock on them....then the statement from Juggalo23451 and all the blood drained from my head.....I got an instant migraine and started rechecking all the sites again.....found TigerDirect had a listing for a refurb, which I did buy....WHEW!!! OMG....I absolutely HATE MURPHY!!!!!.....HATE HIM!! LOL









So, since now I have two of these RIVE's, for a few of you that need those white clips for the PCIe slots, I will have all but one of them (keeping a spare for myself...LOL.....hint hint....Murphy) available....Just let me make sure that all of the clips are good on the refurb one I just bought first......shoot me a PM, first come first serve.

Edit....Oh, please only those of you that actually have broken clips PM me about these, not those of you that are looking for a spare.


----------



## Maximization

That was Asus flagship line, they would just EOL it without a replacement? Maybe Asus is going bankrupt!!!!!


----------



## deafboy

RVE... Give me?!?!

Interesting stuff, curious to see what happens.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Perhaps a RIVE Black edition is coming, perhaps we are close enough to Haswell (M6E territory) and Ivy Bridge Extreme (most likely with a R5E in tow), or perhaps the market is not supporting flagship boards for as long as the last PC cycle, so the boards are now EOL just a little sooner then we are use to.

Honestly, the Formula is almost as good.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Have I told any of you how Murphy likes to mess with me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I happened to mess my RIVE up last weekend....mess up as in, you can't RMA it and you'll have to buy a new one flat out.....yep.....So, talked to the MRS. and she said that I would have to wait until Friday for my check to deposit from "Da Man" then I could buy another one. Well all week I had noticed how more and more places where running out of stock on them....then the statement from Juggalo23451 and all the blood drained from my head.....I got an instant migraine and started rechecking all the sites again.....found TigerDirect had a listing for a refurb, which I did buy....WHEW!!! OMG....I absolutely HATE MURPHY!!!!!.....HATE HIM!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since now I have two of these RIVE's, for a few of you that need those white clips for the PCIe slots, I will have all but one of them (keeping a spare for myself...LOL.....hint hint....Murphy) available....Just let me make sure that all of the clips are good on the refurb one I just bought first......shoot me a PM, first come first serve.
> 
> Edit....Oh, please only those of you that actually have broken clips PM me about these, not those of you that are looking for a spare.


You mean I'm not the only one who has broken PCI-e clips? I'm probably the worst case though. Tri-SLI in a test bench water cooled....broken three since purchase trying to remove all three connected cards at a time...


----------



## Canis-X

If I didn't have my RIVE fully WB'd I probably would not have cared so much, but these WB's are not interchangeable ya know?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You mean I'm not the only one who has broken PCI-e clips? I'm probably the worst case though. Tri-SLI in a test bench water cooled....broken three since purchase trying to remove all three connected cards at a time...


LOL, you have three that are broken!?!?!? Well, let me make sure that I get this Refurb and everything is ok on it.....we can get your's squared-away for whenever you may want to sell it off.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You mean I'm not the only one who has broken PCI-e clips? I'm probably the worst case though. Tri-SLI in a test bench water cooled....broken three since purchase trying to remove all three connected cards at a time...


I use the blunt end of a chopstick to release the levers. It works for me, no broken clips.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You mean I'm not the only one who has broken PCI-e clips? I'm probably the worst case though. Tri-SLI in a test bench water cooled....broken three since purchase trying to remove all three connected cards at a time...
> 
> 
> 
> I use the blunt end of a chopstick to release the levers. It works for me, no broken clips.
Click to expand...

Same, but I is clumsy sometimes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Have I told any of you how Murphy likes to mess with me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I happened to mess my RIVE up last weekend....mess up as in, you can't RMA it and you'll have to buy a new one flat out.....yep.....So, talked to the MRS. and she said that I would have to wait until Friday for my check to deposit from "Da Man" then I could buy another one. Well all week I had noticed how more and more places where running out of stock on them....then the statement from Juggalo23451 and all the blood drained from my head.....I got an instant migraine and started rechecking all the sites again.....found TigerDirect had a listing for a refurb, which I did buy....WHEW!!! OMG....I absolutely HATE MURPHY!!!!!.....HATE HIM!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since now I have two of these RIVE's, for a few of you that need those white clips for the PCIe slots, I will have all but one of them (keeping a spare for myself...LOL.....hint hint....Murphy) available....Just let me make sure that all of the clips are good on the refurb one I just bought first......shoot me a PM, first come first serve.
> Edit....Oh, please only those of you that actually have broken clips PM me about these, not those of you that are looking for a spare.


Murphy comes in threes ya know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Perhaps a RIVE Black edition is coming, perhaps we are close enough to Haswell (M6E territory) and Ivy Bridge Extreme (most likely with a R5E in tow), or perhaps the market is not supporting flagship boards for as long as the last PC cycle, so the boards are now EOL just a little sooner then we are use to.
> Honestly, the Formula is almost as good.


Damn fine board for the $$$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I use the blunt end of a chopstick to release the levers. It works for me, no broken clips.


Ahh simple yet effective








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same, but I is clumsy sometimes.


I can relate to that ive got truckie hands/fingers


----------



## Michalius

Anyone have any experience with the RIVG XSPC Block set? Thinking about picking it up, but have heard that you have to bend some capacitors to actually get it to fit.


----------



## deafboy

I didn't have to bend a thing... on my RIVE one


----------



## kcuestag

I need some help with my overclock. Currently running 4.5GHz with LLC on Medium and negative Offset (-0.040) to achieve ~1.29v.

The problem is for the last day I've been getting random BSOD's, all of them on idle, or playing Fifa 13 which is a very easy game to run, not demanding game at all, so probably the CPU is also idling with Fifa 13.

Any ideas on what I should do? I remember with my old 2600k I'd just change LLC down, but should I lower it to Regular? Or bump it to High?

If it helps, here are the voltages I'm running:

VTT: 1.155v
2nd VTT: Auto
VCCSA: 1.155v
CPU PLL: 1.55v

This overclock is 100% stable under heavy load/stress (Prime 95 on 1792k FFT's and [email protected]), why is it happening? It was working just fine for a few days.









Edit:

Forgot to say, it is BSOD's ending in 101.


----------



## Maximization

I always leave LLC on extreme. I don't use offset

when you use offset , you are not supposed to use high LLC, go lower


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I always leave LLC on extreme. I don't use offset
> 
> *when you use offset , you are not supposed to use high LLC, go lower*


That's just flat out not true.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I need some help with my overclock. Currently running 4.5GHz with LLC on Medium and negative Offset (-0.040) to achieve ~1.29v.
> 
> The problem is for the last day I've been getting random BSOD's, all of them on idle, or playing Fifa 13 which is a very easy game to run, not demanding game at all, so probably the CPU is also idling with Fifa 13.
> 
> Any ideas on what I should do? I remember with my old 2600k I'd just change LLC down, but should I lower it to Regular? Or bump it to High?
> 
> If it helps, here are the voltages I'm running:
> 
> VTT: 1.155v
> 2nd VTT: Auto
> VCCSA: 1.155v
> CPU PLL: 1.55v
> 
> This overclock is 100% stable under heavy load/stress (Prime 95 on 1792k FFT's and [email protected]), why is it happening? It was working just fine for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Forgot to say, it is BSOD's ending in 101.


Well, you are unlucky, oh wait not really 4.5Ghz @ 1.29v that was crazy too good. (1.39v for 4.8Ghz, I'm so jealous, I need 1.488 >_>)
that BSOD means you need to bump voltage up anyway.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's just flat out not true.


No i am serious it is in an overclockitng guide that i have read

CPU Vcore -

Offset is advised if possible with a recommended value being .0165-200 depending on frequency needed (NO LLC is advised) as the VID automatically scales with the multiplier.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=4

Offset to my underastanding is just trying to compansate for vdroop.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> No i am serious it is in an overclockitng guide that i have read
> 
> CPU Vcore -
> 
> Offset is advised if possible with a recommended value being .0165-200 depending on frequency needed (NO LLC is advised) as the VID automatically scales with the multiplier.
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=4
> 
> Offset to my underastanding is just trying to compansate for vdroop.


No, offset means you get to drop the voltage on idle for energy saving. If you use normal voltage overclocking it will keep that voltage all the time while offset will drop it to below 1.1v on idle.


----------



## Maximization

I see, i stand corrected

I did not remeber the exact artile but i did find it, the equation to determine offset voltages.



source http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=126

offset has to be determined once Vdroop is measured. thats why i never used offset, allot fo work


----------



## tsm106

^^You don't know what yer missing. Manual volts is bleh, do not want. It's one thing to be forced into manual volts like with a 3820 and 125 strap, but you'd have to be masochistic to choose it on a 3930. Though extreme LLC is crazy in itself.


----------



## Maximization

thats a good point i am forgettign the differences between a 3820 and 3930


----------



## KaRLiToS

[email protected] confirmed it's not a good thing or possible to use offset voltage while using another strap. Offset is made for 100Mhz Strap.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, you are unlucky, oh wait not really 4.5Ghz @ 1.29v that was crazy too good. (1.39v for 4.8Ghz, I'm so jealous, I need 1.488 >_>)
> that BSOD means you need to bump voltage up anyway.


No, I don't need more vcore, it's 100% stable under Prime 95, IBT, [email protected] Any stress test. The issues seem to be gone, I just bumped the VTT and VCCSA from 1.125v to 1.150v and it's all good now apparently.









And yeah, this 3930k is great, 1.29v for 4.5GHz, 1.344v for 4.6GHz and ~1.4v for 4.8GHz.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I wonder if the waterblocks will still remain in production for the RIVE now...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I wonder if the waterblocks will still remain in production for the RIVE now...


They should be around for a while unlike ek's transition to crop circles. Those beautiful normal ek blocks literally disappeared overnight. I highly doubt these normal board blocks will vanish like that.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They should be around for a while unlike ek's transition to crop circles. Those beautiful normal ek blocks literally disappeared overnight. I highly doubt these normal board blocks will vanish like that.


----------



## drek

Hi i just got my pc with this MOBO, is there a known issue with laggy choppy onboard sound? If so how do i fix it.


----------



## drek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drek*
> 
> Hi i just got my pc with this MOBO, is there a known issue with laggy choppy onboard sound? If so how do i fix it.


This issue is within Black Ops 2 in case you want to know. Havnt tested with another game yet still downloading bf3


----------



## drek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drek*
> 
> This issue is within Black Ops 2 in case you want to know. Havnt tested with another game yet still downloading bf3


Tried playing some music and the issue is still there, seems to drop slightly in volume then correct itself off and on here too.


----------



## drek

Think i fixed it, seems my Sony Pulse wireless headset doesnt like usb 3.0


----------



## UNOE

drek - Try using "Edit post" instead of making lots of post, you can edit the first post. Its like typing in all CAPS people think your being hostile when your use triple post.


----------



## drek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> drek - Try using "Edit post" instead of making lots of post, you can edit the first post. Its like typing in all CAPS people think your being hostile when your use triple post.


my bad


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

[email protected] 2112 p95 1 hr Low temp core 0 60c 100% load

















After bench temps.............


----------



## Wookieelover

What are your ambient temps and water temps?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> What are your ambient temps and water temps?


24c and Between 17c + 19c








Idle temps 12.17am 17 2 13


----------



## Sazexa

I'm planning on a X79 build using the following parts:

i7 3930K
Rampage IV Extreme X79
(8 x 4GB) 32GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Platinum
Corsair Force GT 480 SSD
2x 7,200 3.5" HDD's
Tri-SLI EVGA GTX "FTW+" with backplates 680
Corsair AX1200i
Corsair H100i

I'm having trouble picking a case. I'd prefer a case that uses only 120mm's, for the aesthetics.

I was thinking a Fractal Design Define R4. The motherboard would fit (though it would take up LITERALLY the entire motherboard tray), and an H100 would also fit (though very tightly.) I've also considered a Corsair 550D, which would work, but again, tightly. Any suggestions?

I don't have any immediate/future plans for watercooling, aside from fitting a top mounted H100i. (Just push or pull is fine, but push/pull together would be a bonus.)


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm planning on a X79 build using the following parts:
> 
> i7 3930K
> Rampage IV Extreme X79
> (8 x 4GB) 32GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Platinum
> Corsair Force GT 480 SSD
> 2x 7,200 3.5" HDD's
> Tri-SLI EVGA GTX "FTW+" with backplates 680
> Corsair AX1200i
> Corsair H100i
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a case. I'd prefer a case that uses only 120mm's, for the aesthetics.
> 
> I was thinking a Fractal Design Define R4. The motherboard would fit (though it would take up LITERALLY the entire motherboard tray), and an H100 would also fit (though very tightly.) I've also considered a Corsair 550D, which would work, but again, tightly. Any suggestions?
> 
> I don't have any immediate/future plans for watercooling, aside from fitting a top mounted H100i. (Just push or pull is fine, but push/pull together would be a bonus.)


All you have to do is go on newegg and look at E-ATX supported Cases
nzxt 810
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146089

NZXT Phantom
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146092


----------



## SeigiSama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm planning on a X79 build using the following parts:
> 
> i7 3930K
> Rampage IV Extreme X79
> (8 x 4GB) 32GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Platinum
> Corsair Force GT 480 SSD
> 2x 7,200 3.5" HDD's
> Tri-SLI EVGA GTX "FTW+" with backplates 680
> Corsair AX1200i
> Corsair H100i
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a case. I'd prefer a case that uses only 120mm's, for the aesthetics.
> 
> I was thinking a Fractal Design Define R4. The motherboard would fit (though it would take up LITERALLY the entire motherboard tray), and an H100 would also fit (though very tightly.) I've also considered a Corsair 550D, which would work, but again, tightly. Any suggestions?
> 
> I don't have any immediate/future plans for watercooling, aside from fitting a top mounted H100i. (Just push or pull is fine, but push/pull together would be a bonus.)


RIVE is discontinued and apparently sold out everywhere so good luck using that board. You can still get a Formula like me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeigiSama*
> 
> RIVE is discontinued and apparently sold out everywhere so good luck using that board. You can still get a Formula like me.


The Formula is a excellent board


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeigiSama*
> 
> RIVE is discontinued and apparently sold out everywhere so good luck using that board. You can still get a Formula like me.


I would not say sold out every where but it might be alot higher.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Asus Rampage IV Extreme*


----------



## Sazexa

Quick replies.









I was considering an 810, 820 or 830.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I would not say sold out every where but it might be alot higher.


Gottem Down Under at Brisbane.....


----------



## Sazexa

I don't mind paying a bit more for the board. I like it's aesthetic a lot more, so as long as it's within $100 or so, I'll pay extra if need be.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I don't mind paying a bit more for the board. I like it's aesthetic a lot more, so as long as it's within $100 or so, I'll pay extra if need be.


Really just the aesthetic?
I am getting it for the features it has over other motherboards.
It will be here on Tuesday


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Really just the aesthetic?
> I am getting it for the features it has over other motherboards.
> It will be here on Tuesday


Not JUST for aesthetics, but largely in part.

I may not do many case mods, but I like making my PC a work of art. That board definitely is.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm worried about the RIVE water blocks selling out so I'm BUYING MINE TODAY


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I'm worried about the RIVE water blocks selling out so I'm BUYING MINE TODAY


I was looking at the XSPC one but, you have to bend a capacitor(?) to fit the water block on the mb


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I was looking at the XSPC one but it you have to bend a capacitor(?) to fit the water block on the mb


Where did you hear that one, I was just about to buy that block because it's the only block that's not Nickel plated.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Where did you hear that one, I was just about to buy that block because it's the only block that's not Nickel plated.


I saw it on a web site not sure if true though.

PPC is the cheapest
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33407
99.95


----------



## Neo Zuko

Wait I found two EK blocks that are not nickel plated but I don't know if I can trust that brand


----------



## Neo Zuko

" PLEASE NOTE: - As this waterblock was designed for Asus X79 Rampage IV motherboard it will not perfectly fit. Bending of one capacitor is required in order to install the waterblock."

- Not sure what that means... Was there a non-extreme version of the board?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> " PLEASE NOTE: - As this waterblock was designed for Asus X79 Rampage IV motherboard it will not perfectly fit. Bending of one capacitor is required in order to install the waterblock."
> 
> - Not sure what that means... Was there a non-extreme version of the board?


This is what I am trying to figure out as well


----------



## alancsalt

A Gene or Formula?


----------



## Juggalo23451

I found the manual for the XSPC , this might answer my/our question
http://www.xs-pc.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/x79-rampage-iv.pdf


----------



## kcuestag

Do you guys know if 101 BSOD can be anything apart from vcore? I've been getting these randomly for the last few days, mainly on IDLE, but now I also get them when doing Prime 95.

I'm at 4.5GHz 1.29v and I've tried going as high as 1.33v but still getting those 101 BSOD's when running 1792 FFT's. Could it be anything else? I'm running both VTT and VCCSA at 1.150v and CPU PLL at 1.55v.

This is using Offset voltage (LLC on Medium, Offset at -0.030).


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> " PLEASE NOTE: - As this waterblock was designed for Asus X79 Rampage IV motherboard it will not perfectly fit. Bending of one capacitor is required in order to install the waterblock."
> 
> - Not sure what that means... Was there a non-extreme version of the board?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to figure out as well
Click to expand...

Ask deafboy. He said he didn't have to touch the cap on his block install.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ask deafboy. He said he didn't have to touch the cap on his block install.


That is what it looks like from reading the manual as well


----------



## Neo Zuko

Well that's the only website that says that, a sales website, so I'm figuring they must of had a complaint about possibly even another block and decide to post that as a warning.


----------



## Neo Zuko

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35207

I was thinking about this block what do you guys think... It's basically plastic and copper it looks like

I made a decision to mixes as few metals as possible so that means no plating...

I think I still like xspc one the best


----------



## kcuestag

Does SB-E have the famous "degradation" process after a bit of OC'ing?

I remember my 2600k degraded slightly after a few weeks-months of usage and then it was fine. Does this also happen in SB-E? I was just fine at 4.5GHz with 1.3v but today I had to bump the vcore to 1.32v, I find it hard to believe it would degrade so fast considering I haven't put more than 1.4v through this chip and VTT and VCCSA has always been below 1.175v.

This chip is from December 2012.

Edit:

Wasn't too bad I guess, only needed to bump from 1.35 to 1.36v for 4.6GHz, it's all good now.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35207
> 
> I was thinking about this block what do you guys think... It's basically plastic and copper it looks like
> 
> I made a decision to mixes as few metals as possible so that means no plating...
> 
> I think I still like xspc one the best


That is fine more than likely I will get the XSPC 1 it is cheaper and 2 I can get it powder coated

Also you can use OCN55 to get a discount from performance pcs


----------



## Neo Zuko

Kewl on the coupon.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like I may have messed up some settings on my 4.5 and 4.6 profiles which made it unstable, I just loaded my 4.8GHz profile and it's 100% stable, no degradation.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like I may have messed up some settings on my 4.5 and 4.6 profiles which made it unstable, I just loaded my 4.8GHz profile and it's 100% stable, no degradation.


I do think all Sandy Bridge do have a short breaking in period but seems to be only a few hours of prime95 and they are sitting pretty. I do know what you mean though about the above post. But I imagine your well past that breaking in stage.
I have no way to confirm this so I'm saying this just based upon my observation with about 7 SB OC's seems they all do better the first few hours. And some time after that either hours or few days later, they seem to be easier to gage the max clocks after that initial time running.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I do think all Sandy Bridge do have a short breaking in period but seems to be only a few hours of prime95 and they are sitting pretty. I do know what you mean though about the above post. But I imagine your well past that breaking in stage.
> I have no way to confirm this so I'm saying this just based upon my observation with about 7 SB OC's seems they all do better the first few hours. And some time after that either hours or few days later, they seem to be easier to gage the max clocks after that initial time running.


What volts are you running for your 4.6GHz 24/7 OC?


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, CPUs overclock best the first time...... then they settle downwards a bit...


----------



## kcuestag

That might be the reason then, also had this happen on my old i7 2600k.

Are my overclocks still better than average 3930k?

4.5GHz 1.31-1.32v
4.6GHz 1.35-1.36v
4.8GHz 1.42-1.43v


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What volts are you running for your 4.6GHz 24/7 OC?


Its in my signature. (offset +0.010v) 4.6Ghz
I don't know what that is in actually volts. 4.7ghz is +0.045v heat is little to high on hot days in Cali though for 4.7ghz.
The thing that helped my OC the most was using Liquid Pro.
But getting a better chip like you said you did is probably the best thing you can do.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Its in my signature. (offset +0.010v) 4.6Ghz
> I don't know what that is in actually volts. 4.7ghz is +0.045v heat is little to high on hot days in Cali though for 4.7ghz.
> The thing that helped my OC the most was using Liquid Pro.
> But getting a better chip like you said you did is probably the best thing you can do.


You can check the voltage with CPU-z.









Thanks by the way.


----------



## alancsalt

4872MHz at 1.464v in CPUZ .... But I'd only call that "benchmark stable", 48 x 101.5MHz, and anything higher is not.


----------



## deafboy

4800.07 at 1.368v in CPU-Z under load.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

3820 - 5016Mhz - 1.48 in bios - 1.544vcore @ 100% load


----------



## UNOE

4.6ghz
1.376v Load
0.848v Idle

According to CPUZ 1.62.0


----------



## drek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm planning on a X79 build using the following parts:
> 
> i7 3930K
> Rampage IV Extreme X79
> (8 x 4GB) 32GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Platinum
> Corsair Force GT 480 SSD
> 2x 7,200 3.5" HDD's
> Tri-SLI EVGA GTX "FTW+" with backplates 680
> Corsair AX1200i
> Corsair H100i
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a case. I'd prefer a case that uses only 120mm's, for the aesthetics.
> 
> I was thinking a Fractal Design Define R4. The motherboard would fit (though it would take up LITERALLY the entire motherboard tray), and an H100 would also fit (though very tightly.) I've also considered a Corsair 550D, which would work, but again, tightly. Any suggestions?
> 
> I don't have any immediate/future plans for watercooling, aside from fitting a top mounted H100i. (Just push or pull is fine, but push/pull together would be a bonus.)


My rig is similar, using CM Storm Trooper case and loving it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 4.6ghz
> 1.376v Load
> 0.848v Idle
> 
> According to CPUZ 1.62.0


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 24c and Between 17c + 19c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps 12.17am 17 2 13


Thats why those temps are so low... Lol
My damn ambients are 30+ atm and its making my water temps mid thirties.
Not happy. Bring on winter already


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Thats why those temps are so low... Lol
> My damn ambients are 30+ atm and its making my water temps mid thirties.
> Not happy. Bring on winter already


Pffffft you want to see high ambients? On summer here in Spain I had ambients of 30-35ºC in my room and saw my water as high as 50ºC when both the CPU and GPU's were being stressed at 100%, it was nuts. But even then my 2600k was well cooled at 4.8GHz (with air cooler I'd have to drop it to 4.5GHz probably) and GPU's still never reached above 55ºC.

But hey, it's watercooling, still pwned any air cooler on winter.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Pffffft you want to see high ambients? On summer here in Spain I had ambients of 30-35ºC in my room and saw my water as high as 50ºC when both the CPU and GPU's were being stressed at 100%, it was nuts. But even then my 2600k was well cooled at 4.8GHz (with air cooler I'd have to drop it to 4.5GHz probably) and GPU's still never reached above 55ºC.
> 
> But hey, it's watercooling, still pwned any air cooler on winter.


It gets very hot too here you know Dec , Jan







Nearly had 38c ambient in my man cave in jan for a week or two straight







48c water temps and sweating heavily with he fan on me . Very Unpleasant







But you are closer to the equator than I am


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It gets very hot too here you know Dec , Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly had 38c ambient in my man cave in jan for a week or two straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48c water temps and sweating heavily with he fan on me . Very Unpleasant


Yeah, it sucks to have such high ambients, good thing water cooling exists.


----------



## alancsalt

40.4000° N - Madrid, Coordinates

27.4667° S - Brisbane, Coordinates

On the face of it Briz looks hotter, but there's more to it than just latitude. Anyone seen my life? Seem to have left it somewhere.....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 40.4000° N - Madrid, Coordinates
> 
> 27.4667° S - Brisbane, Coordinates
> 
> On the face of it Briz looks hotter, but there's more to it than just latitude. Anyone seen my life? Seem to have left it somewhere.....












Here I get as high as 45ºC in summer, my room can get as hot as 40ºC while gaming on summer if I don't use the A/C, which can't use too often since electricity is expensive as hell.

On another note, do you guys think these voltages are safe on my 3930k:

Vcore: 1.42-1.43v (4.8GHz 100% stable Prime 95 and [email protected])
VTT: 1.162v
2nd VTT: Auto
VCCSA: 1.160v
CPU PLL: 1.85v

Temps never exceed 75ºC on the hottest core, worse case scenario, normally while gaming it won't even hit 70ºC.


----------



## z0ki

Im in brisbane living in a massive renovated queenslander home with a colorbond roof. Before we got ducting air conditioning room temps would go above 40c during a heatwave. Highest I recorded was January this year at 48.3c. If that isnt hot for a home I dont know what is! Now we leave our ducting on 16c all summer and wearing a jacket in summer is half the fun lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 40.4000° N - Madrid, Coordinates
> 
> 27.4667° S - Brisbane, Coordinates
> 
> On the face of it Briz looks hotter, but there's more to it than just latitude. Anyone seen my life? Seem to have left it somewhere.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I get as high as 45ºC in summer, my room can get as hot as 40ºC while gaming on summer if I don't use the A/C, which can't use too often since electricity is expensive as hell.
> 
> On another note, do you guys think these voltages are safe on my 3930k:
> 
> Vcore: 1.42-1.43v (4.8GHz 100% stable Prime 95 and [email protected])
> VTT: 1.162v
> 2nd VTT: Auto
> VCCSA: 1.160v
> CPU PLL: 1.85v
> 
> Temps never exceed 75ºC on the hottest core, worse case scenario, normally while gaming it won't even hit 70ºC.
Click to expand...

voltages are better than mine...1.47v not 24/7 stable, ...only benching stable.... I'm happy if I don't go above 78c in 15 mins of Prime.. that's usually as hot as it gets for Prime anyway.. you get there in the first 15minutes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 40.4000° N - Madrid, Coordinates
> 
> 27.4667° S - Brisbane, Coordinates
> 
> On the face of it Briz looks hotter, but there's more to it than just latitude. Anyone seen my life? Seem to have left it somewhere.....


If you find it have a look for mine I cant remember if I had one or not








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Im in brisbane living in a massive renovated queenslander home with a colorbond roof. Before we got ducting air conditioning room temps would go above 40c during a heatwave. Highest I recorded was January this year at 48.3c. If that isnt hot for a home I dont know what is! Now we leave our ducting on 16c all summer and wearing a jacket in summer is half the fun lol


Its the humidity coupled with the heat that gets me everytime







I luv ducted aircon cause that's what I do


----------



## alancsalt

Must be under all these computer bits somewhere....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> ' SNIP '
> 
> Anyone seen my life? Seem to have left it somewhere.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you find it have a look for mine I cant remember if I had one or not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Must be under all these computer bits somewhere....











That's right







IT IS around here somewhere


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> voltages are better than mine...1.47v not 24/7 stable, ...only benching stable.... I'm happy if I don't go above 78c in 15 mins of Prime.. that's usually as hot as it gets for Prime anyway.. you get there in the first 15minutes.


Nice, mine hits 70-71ºC on Prime 95.









For some reason for the last couple of days my computer gives a BSOD at night while the CPU is on idle. I can run Prime 95 on 1792 FFT's just fine but then it crashes on idle, it's driving me nuts...

Any ideas?


----------



## alancsalt

I would guess you are running C states and offset? I don't know the answer, just see a lot of ppls with that issue. In 1136 and earlier days most of us disabled C-states, but Sandy, Sandy-E and Ivy overclock on multi, not FSB, and lot of what was taken for granted before got turned on its head.... I'm running manual voltage like in the "old days", not having that problem. Electricity bill not an issue for me.

On X58A I could use offset at and below 4.2GHz, but above that voltages would overshoot, so there I used manual....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> When using C6 and EIST, the processor will still down clock when it doesn't have anything to do. The difference is that you can combine C6 with the Windows High Performance profile and you can use a fixed voltage without any negative side effects and you will be able to come up with a stable overclock faster. The Balanced profile that locks the CPU at 1600 MHz isn't necessary when C6 is enabled. The High Performance profile will let the CPU manage itself and it does a great job of that.
> 
> The problem is that everyone has been brain washed by CPU-Z. They see their CPU locked at the highest Turbo multiplier when lightly loaded when it really isn't and then come up with various settings to "fix" this problem. Check out the multiplier data coming from RealTemp for a more accurate look at what the CPU is really doing when it is idle or lightly loaded. The other misconception is that running a CPU at 1600 MHz uses less power than running it at say 4000 MHz but that's not true when C6 is enabled.
> 
> I don't think it was Intel that dreamed up offset voltages. Motherboard manufacturers came up with this because they know most enthusiasts immediately turn off the C3/C6 low power states. Offset voltages is a cobble job that can lead to BSOD issues if not set up correctly and no matter how you set up your offset voltages, you will always get less power consumption and less heat by simply turning on C6.
> 
> When a CPU core is able to spend 99% of its idle time in C6 at practically zero volts, a high or low voltage has no material impact on power consumption because it won't be at that voltage. The CPU core will mostly be at zero.
> 
> As mentioned in another forum, these CPUs are capable of running at 800 MHz. Intel likely turned this feature off because slow CPUs are inefficient and don't save any power when the alternative is to run a CPU fast and put it into C6 when it has nothing to do.


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, I do use offset overclocking and C states for downclocking and undervolting on idle.


----------



## alancsalt

Oh dear. We had a power failure earlier. Lasted for a couple of hours. Now my RIVE appears to be dead. Well, the lights are on, but nobody is home. (PSU works. Tested that.) No response to start buttons. None.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oh dear. We had a power failure earlier. Lasted for a couple of hours. Now my RIVE appears to be dead. Well, the lights are on, but nobody is home. (PSU works. Tested that.) No response to start buttons. None.


Damn, that really sucks. Got home insurance to cover that?

On another note, I noticed I had the C3 C6 thing states on BIOS on AUTO, I remember I used to run them on Enabled on my old 3930k, so I changed them to Enabled, let's see if that helps.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oh dear. We had a power failure earlier. Lasted for a couple of hours. Now my RIVE appears to be dead. Well, the lights are on, but nobody is home. (PSU works. Tested that.) No response to start buttons. None.


Sorry to hear that !
This I why, when I got my 3k+ € hardware, I immediately bought an UPS (1600w Eaton). I think it's worth every cent.


----------



## kcuestag

Noticed before it wasn't really downclocking or undervolting on idle, so the power saving wasn't working properly, now that it's set to Enabled it idles at 0.9v.









Let's hope my issues are gone. Running Prime 95 with 1792 FFT's using all RAM, highest core hits 71ºC after 40 minutes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sorry to hear that !
> This I why, when I got my 3k+ € hardware, I immediately bought an UPS (1600w Eaton). I think it's worth every cent.


I used to have an UPS back when I lived in Turkey for all my electronics since electricity there was quite unstable, and it would cut out every few days.... Now here in Spain I've yet to see a power cut in the last 3-4 years, so I haven't felt the need to use one.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oh dear. We had a power failure earlier. Lasted for a couple of hours. Now my RIVE appears to be dead. Well, the lights are on, but nobody is home. (PSU works. Tested that.) No response to start buttons. None.


Murphy came a knockin......


----------



## alancsalt

Home insurance?







Nope. I'm not that smart.

I see Gamedude have them for $489... maybe heading 159.4 km North tomorrow for replacement. I am too impatient to try warranty roulette - (a) if they say yes (b) how long it takes, both to decide and fix/replace..... and I've lost the top plastic cover for boxing the mobo back up....supplier being pccasegear 1633klm away......

Yeah, Murphy, by a knockout...

Hmmm, definitely no Titan now....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Home insurance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm not that smart.
> 
> I see Gamedude have them for $489... maybe heading 159.4 km North tomorrow for replacement. I am too impatient to try warranty roulette - (a) if they say yes (b) how long it takes, both to decide and fix/replace..... and I've lost the top plastic cover for boxing the mobo back up....supplier being pccasegear 1633klm away......
> 
> Yeah, Murphy, by a knockout...


Damn! Good luck, let us know how it goes.

If anything fails at my house I can just blame it on home insurance and they will most likely pay me to buy a new replacement.


----------



## Maximization

the power loss should not cause that, you might have gotten a surge.


----------



## alancsalt

Agreed on surge. No other PC in the room (6 others) died. One did have graphical corruption on restart, but that cleared by the time it got into Vista. The plug RIVE was on has bad grounding (?) If u turn it off, and then turn it on, it trips the circuit breaker. Flick the circuit breaker back and it stays on. Building's on-call electrician doesn't seem to think it's worth fixing. Maybe I shouldn't use that circuit, or are Asus boards a bit fragile... in cars, high performance can mean closer to self destruct..

I keep trying that Start button like there's going to be a miracle, but no....life has fled....


----------



## kizwan

Try leave the motherboard without power overnight. Unplug all cables/connectors if you want. Then try again tomorrow.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm thinking of this EK mobo block made of copper and acrylic, might go well with an acrylic art piece I am crafting for my PC, are there any issues with this block or acrylic blocks in general?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14721/ex-blc-1026/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acrylic_EK-FB_KIT_RE4.html#blank

If the acrylic is just too dangerous, there is this copper and plastic variant:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14722/ex-blc-1027/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_Acetal_CSQ.html

Oh and can I have membership to this club?


----------



## Sazexa

Newegg is restocked on the Extreme in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Maximization

I have read and been told to always use one material blocks.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have read and been told to always use one material blocks.


Perhaps you mean one metal blocks. There is no corrosion of materials for non metals and copper. Not a problem unless it leaks. In any case, I read that acrylic can be a weak material, so I will go for XSPC or EK copper/plastic variant. While the XSPC has a steel top on copper, I'm told stainless steel is not an issue like nickle, sliver, or any kind of plating. There are no solid copper blocks for the RIVE BTW. I'd imagine for price reasons.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Newegg is restocked on the Extreme in case anyone was wondering.


That is a link to the Rampage IV Formula. Perhaps this is the droid you were looking for:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> That is a link to the Rampage IV Formula. Perhaps this is the droid you were looking for:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802


I linked the Formula? Silly me!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have read and been told to always use one material blocks.


Never combine aluminium to any other metal in a loop. In my opinion, never use aluminium in your loop. Rads are in brass/copper, and most blocks are copper (some with a layer of nickel)

*Aluminium in a loop = No Go.*

Unless you want this of course.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Perhaps you mean one metal blocks. There is no corrosion of materials for non metals and copper. Not a problem unless it leaks. In any case, I read that acrylic can be a weak material, so I will go for XSPC or EK copper/plastic variant. While the XSPC has a steel top on copper, I'm told stainless steel is not an issue like nickle, sliver, or any kind of plating. There are no solid copper blocks for the RIVE BTW. I'd imagine for price reasons.


They actually carry the one i was considering.
It reflows to your chip though.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17067/ex-blc-1224/EK_Supremacy_ELITE_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Full_Nickel_-_Socket_2011_w_Indigo_Xtreme_EK-Supremacy_Elite_-_Intel_2011.html?tl=c325s1572b133


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Never combine aluminium to any other metal in a loop. In my opinion, never use aluminium in your loop. Rads are in brass/copper, and most blocks are copper (some with a layer of nickel)
> 
> *Aluminium in a loop = No Go.*
> 
> Unless you want this of course.


words of wisdom there , good pics of a bad situation.


----------



## Neo Zuko

And in my eyes all plating is a problem. It may last one year, or 10. But it will fail over time. It's like a thin layer of paint. I'd do copper and brass everywhere if I could.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> They actually carry the one i was considering.
> It reflows to your chip though.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17067/ex-blc-1224/EK_Supremacy_ELITE_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Full_Nickel_-_Socket_2011_w_Indigo_Xtreme_EK-Supremacy_Elite_-_Intel_2011.html?tl=c325s1572b133


The 380I by koolance is better and it is only $74.99 not 121.XX


----------



## Maximization

I like koolance I was looking at this unit for my adventure into water cooling.

http://koolance.com/erm-3k3uc-liquid-cooling-system-copper
(it is aluminum and copper)

The Ek is solid Nickle, Koolance is nickel plated copper on the cpu block. But i don't know if it makes that much difference. That is a whole new budgetery adventure.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I like koolance I was looking at this unit for my adventure into water cooling.
> 
> http://koolance.com/erm-3k3ua-liquid-cooling-system-aluminum
> (it is aluminum and copper)
> 
> The Ek is solid Nickle, Koolance is nickel plated copper on the cpu block. But i don't know if it makes that much difference. That is a whole new budgetery adventure.


Its just for looks more than likely


----------



## Neo Zuko

the Koolance 380i is the best CPU block if you want to put up with plating risks. I'd get it over everything else even tho Swiftech has the best CPU waterblock mounting system in the universe. But as I said, I won't go plating unless I have to. So I am back to Swiftech CPU blocks which are all copper and plastic. If nothing else, I have that superb mounting system.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> *the Koolance 380i is the best CPU block if you want to put up with plating risks*. I'd get it over everything else even tho Swiftech has the best CPU waterblock mounting system in the universe. But as I said, I won't go plating unless I have to. So I am back to Swiftech CPU blocks which are all copper and plastic. If nothing else, I have that superb mounting system.


Koolance and Heatkiller have less nickel flaking failure than EK as far as I know.


----------



## kcuestag

What could a 0x0A BSOD be caused by? I can run Prime 95 just fine for an hour with 1792 FFT's @ 4.8GHz with 1.43-1.44v but it randomly gives BSOD when gaming which is funny because Prime 95, specially at 1792 fft's, is a lot more stressful.









I heard it could be VTT? I use 1.175v, don't want to go higher as I heard it's not safe, is it? VCCSA is also at 1.175v, 2nd VTT at AUTO, CPU PLL at 1.85v

It's not always 0x0A BSOD, sometimes it's 0x124, 0x101... It's driving me nuts.

I find it hard to believe that CPU is unstable, it runs Prime 95 just fine, only fails on games...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What could a 0x0A BSOD be caused by? I can run Prime 95 just fine for an hour with 1792 FFT's @ 4.8GHz with 1.43-1.44v but it randomly gives BSOD when gaming which is funny because Prime 95, specially at 1792 fft's, is a lot more stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it could be VTT? I use 1.175v, don't want to go higher as I heard it's not safe, is it? VCCSA is also at 1.175v, 2nd VTT at AUTO, CPU PLL at 1.85v
> 
> It's not always 0x0A BSOD, sometimes it's 0x124, 0x101... It's driving me nuts.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that CPU is unstable, it runs Prime 95 just fine, only fails on games...


Can you get a minidump file for these bsod's I have a feeling its the RSTe. If you remember couple weeks ago z0ki had problem with random bsod for months then he used the rste driver I told him too and it went away.
If your in AHCI mode try just deleting your storage driver completely. If your in RAID use this driver.
RSTe 3.1.0.1068


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oh dear. We had a power failure earlier. Lasted for a couple of hours. Now my RIVE appears to be dead. Well, the lights are on, but nobody is home. (PSU works. Tested that.) No response to start buttons. None.


Mate this exact same thing happen to me a month ago!!! I posted it in here also!

Start reset lights are on but when you press it nothing happens. When you press the bios buttons they turn off then on as normal but thats it. I took it to the pc store I bought it from took weeks to test (bought anothet in the meam time and worked right away) and when I got my old one they said nothing was wrong with it??? ***


----------



## UNOE

I say your name and you appear lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Can you get a minidump file for these bsod's I have a feeling its the RSTe. If you remember couple weeks ago z0ki had problem with random bsod for months then he used the rste driver I told him too and it went away.
> If your in AHCI mode try just deleting your storage driver completely. If your in RAID use this driver.
> RSTe 3.1.0.1068


I have no RAID at all, and I use no RSTE drivers, I did used them before, but not using ANY right now.

Also, how do I get a minidump file?

Edit:

I lowered LLC from High to Medium, we'll see if that helps.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> *the Koolance 380i is the best CPU block if you want to put up with plating risks.* I'd get it over everything else even tho Swiftech has the best CPU waterblock mounting system in the universe. But as I said, I won't go plating unless I have to. So I am back to Swiftech CPU blocks which are all copper and plastic. If nothing else, I have that superb mounting system.


I had 2 koolance 590 water blocks no flaking issues at all.


----------



## kcuestag

And another BSOD, 0x1A, apparently something with Microsoft Kernel Power...

It happened while I was running BF3 on window mode and opened a youtube video. Any clue? I can run prime 95 on 1792 fft's as long as I want, but I get random BSOD's while gaming or idling... Or also FOlding on both GPU's and leaving the cpu on idle while sleeping...

I'm running out of ideas, tried changing LLC, vtt as high as 1.175v, vccsa 1.175v, cpu pll at 1.85v, vcore as high as 1.44v (Runs fine at 1.42v on prime 95..).


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I say your name and you appear lol


haha Telepathic mate









From the look of his BSOD codes, it isn't an Driver issue, I would say it is an OC issue, not enough voltage more than likely.

Raise VTT and see if it works,

Also to make it easier before you adjust settings in bios, use ROG Connect (TweakIT) works wonders









And once it is 100% stable no bsod's at all, then go into bios and adjust accordingly to what you did in TweakIT


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> haha Telepathic mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the look of his BSOD codes, it isn't an Driver issue, I would say it is an OC issue, not enough voltage more than likely.


I don't understand how it's an OC issue when I can run Prime 95 with 1792 FFT's (Apparently most stressful thing you could ever run on SB and SB-e) but it fails on games and also on idle...









It's driving me nuts, what would you suggest, a bit more offset? How high can I go on VTT on the safe zone? I'm already at 1.175v


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> haha Telepathic mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the look of his BSOD codes, it isn't an Driver issue, I would say it is an OC issue, not enough voltage more than likely.
> 
> Raise VTT and see if it works,
> 
> Also to make it easier before you adjust settings in bios, use ROG Connect (TweakIT) works wonders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once it is 100% stable no bsod's at all, then go into bios and adjust accordingly to what you did in TweakIT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't understand how it's an OC issue when I can run Prime 95 with 1792 FFT's (Apparently most stressful thing you could ever run on SB and SB-e) but it fails on games and also on idle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's driving me nuts, what would you suggest, a bit more offset?


I find that if you want to know if your overclock is 100% stable is to actually use it for everyday things, rendering, gaming, surfing etc etc. I find I run prime or IBT for half an hour, and the rest I test doing everyday things. As you noticed you are prime stable but not stable anywhere else. Many time's i've been rock stable duing prime for hours and hours for it to only BSOD on me during gaming or what not.

try TweakIT if you got a laptop on hand and see how u go









What is your offset set to? +/-? Also what is your Load line calibration set too? I find that some settings in Digi+ actually really help a lot when it comes to OC'ing

I'm running a 3930k at 4.6ghz, offset -20 LLC on Medium, and 130%


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I find that if you want to know if your overclock is 100% stable is to actually use it for everyday things, rendering, gaming, surfing etc etc. I find I run prime or IBT for half an hour, and the rest I test doing everyday things. As you noticed you are prime stable but not stable anywhere else. Many time's i've been rock stable duing prime for hours and hours for it to only BSOD on me during gaming or what not.
> 
> try TweakIT if you got a laptop on hand and see how u go


How high can I go on VTT on the safe zone? I will also try a bit more offset.

LLC is set to Medium with Offset at +0.090 (~1.44v) and CPU Current Cappability at 150%.


----------



## z0ki

For vtt dont put it above 1.2v you still have a little more room to go before you reach 1.2v VTT. offset probably leave it at +0.90 and test.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> For vtt dont put it above 1.2v you still have a little more room to go before you reach 1.2v VTT. offset probably leave it at +0.90 and test.


I will try VTT at 1.2v then and see if that helps, should I also bump VCCSA to 1.2v or keep it at 1.175v?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I will try VTT at 1.2v then and see if that helps, should I also bump VCCSA to 1.2v or keep it at 1.175v?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


VCCSA safe zone is 1.2v also.. I think anything higher you will start to get CPU degradation, So 1.2v for VCCSA and VTT is the safe limits









Give it a go and see if you are stable during gaming or everyday use..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> VCCSA safe zone is 1.2v also.. I think anything higher you will start to get CPU degradation, So 1.2v for VCCSA and VTT is the safe limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a go and see if you are stable during gaming or everyday use..


Thanks, going to try 1.190v and see if it improves, if it fails then try 1.2v.

May I ask what VTT you use for 4.6GHz?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thanks, going to try 1.190v and see if it improves, if it fails then try 1.2v.
> 
> May I ask what VTT you use for 4.6GHz?


I left mine set to auto purely for the fact that i remember someone here said it is used for BLCK overclocking, which i did not do! But when i tried 4.7ghz i used 1.2v on the dot, and was stable both on prime and IBT for 30 minutes, Then tested my PC with everyday use, and left it on idle over night and no BSOD. But i will only use that OC during Winter









Are you OC'ing with Cpu strap or just using multiplier?

I reckon with 1.2v you should be able to be stable now.

It is either caused because of that, or when your CPU down clocks it might be a bit unstable.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I left mine set to auto purely for the fact that i remember someone here said it is used for BLCK overclocking, which i did not do! But when i tried 4.7ghz i used 1.2v on the dot, and was stable both on prime and IBT for 30 minutes, Then tested my PC with everyday use, and left it on idle over night and no BSOD. But i will only use that OC during Winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you OC'ing with Cpu strap or just using multiplier?
> 
> I reckon with 1.2v you should be able to be stable now.
> 
> It is either caused because of that, or when your CPU down clocks it might be a bit unstable.


I overclock with just the Multiplier, I didn't touch the strap. I set the VTT to 1.187v and VCCSA to 1.190v, we'll see if that helps, going to let it Folding on the GPU's overnight with the CPU idling just like I do every night, we'll see if it crashes or it survives the night.









Will update back in 7 hours.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I overclock with just the Multiplier, I didn't touch the strap. I set the VTT to 1.187v and VCCSA to 1.190v, we'll see if that helps, going to let it Folding on the GPU's overnight with the CPU idling just like I do every night, we'll see if it crashes or it survives the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update back in 7 hours.


Awesome







Let us know how it goes, if it still happens we will try and troubleshoot some more!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes, if it still happens we will try and troubleshoot some more!


Thanks.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Read this:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/

If that does not phase you, I'd say buy the koolance 380i.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Read this:
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/
> 
> If that does not phase you, I'd say buy the koolance 380i.


I don't get it. Have you personally had a Koolance block that has flaked? I started off on a Koolance CPU-360 on my i7-860 and my i7-3930K and has lasted for awhile. I got an EK Supreme HF - Nickel Plexi which I ended up not installing out of fear it will flake and kept using the 360 til the 380i came out (Til today, the EK Supreme HF still remains unopened with the seal on sitting on my shelf.) I have also used the VID-NX480 block for my GTX 480 for almost 4 years with no problems.

But I digress. The talk about waterblocks flaking is going a bit off topic. Came here to see if anyone else is BSOD'ing on Crysis 3. I having somewhat the same problems as kcuestag in that my OC settings will pass IBT, Prime 95 and benchmarking programs, but will randomly BSOD playing Crysis 3 on campaign.

EDIT: Yeah my chip is pooping out. 4.8 HT on is no longer IBT stable for some reason. After I tried running Unigine Valley, it crashed again and tried to reverify. I dialed her back to 4.6 w/ HT on @ 1.4 now


----------



## Neo Zuko

A couple of fine points:

1. This is Enthusiast club for an Enthusiast motherboard and talking about the watercooling parts for the mobo which was voted most likely to watercool in high school is Probably on-topic. And even if it isn't strictly on-topic it's still related and how can you have a club not be able to relax, What kind of club is that?

2. I think some of you are arguing reputation and past experience over science and physics. If there's even a pinhole in that plating, that superthin plating, under the right waterloop conditions, you will eventually get corrosion. It's just a question of if it will be one year or ten years (or 20). Obviously 10 years won't matter for your PC. But it's not a question of if it will happen but when.

3. And now for the physics part. You're screwing brass compression fittings into thin nickel plated copper parts. How do you intend to ensure that you won't scratch the superthin plating and not get stagnant water inbetween the threads, Which satisfies some of the conditions possible for corrosion?

4. And I'm not talking about flaking I'm talking about corrosion. One's a manufacturing Defect and one is the process/science of mixing metals in water. And they don't need to be touching as the water touches everything. Flow is your friend, stagnant water is your enemy. The more metals in your loop further away from each other on that corrosion table is also your enemy. And most people forget about the tin solder in their radiators.


----------



## deafboy

mobo board









As for flaking, they haven't has issues in a while but they have in the past, more so with fittings but there have been reports of blocks as well. That's certainly one reason I only deal with copper.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> mobo board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for flaking, they haven't has issues in a while but they have in the past, more so with fittings but there have been reports of blocks as well. That's certainly one reason I only deal with copper.


Blame typing on my iPhone


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> A couple of fine points:
> 
> 1. This is Enthusiast club for an Enthusiast motherboard and talking about the watercooling parts for the mobo which was voted most likely to watercool in high school is Probably on-topic.
> 
> 2. I think some of you are arguing reputation and past experience over science and physics. If there's even a pinhole in that plating, that superthin plating, under the right waterloop conditions, you will eventually get corrosion. It's just a question of if it will be one year or ten years. Obviously 10 years won't matter for your PC. But it's not a question of if it will happen but when.
> 
> 3. And now for the physics part. You're screwing brass compression fittings into thin nickel plated copper parts. How do you intend to ensure that you won't scratch the superthin plating and not get stagnant water inbetween the threads, Which satisfies some of the conditions possible for corrosion?
> 
> 4. And I'm not talking about flaking I'm talking about corrosion. One's a manufacturing Defect and one is the process/science of mixing metals in water.


1. LOL if you want to debate that, you will have none from me. However the OCN site itself is pretty much an Enthusiast site populated with people, including yours truly, who self-congratualte themselves on spending thousands of dollars on top of what they spent to get the stock parts to do whatever and share with other self-congratulating enthusiast out there. However, there is a whole section devoted for the self congratulating enthusiast called "water cooling." This particular thread is called "the Official Assus ROG Rampage IV X79 owners club" and I come here usually to find out more information from others who are more informed about the above said motherboard than I am to help me optimize my system's performance.

2 & 3. Oh I'm not discounting the whole "science and physics" part of things although those parts I mentioned were retired way before half a decade.

4. Ok! I have already accepted both possibilities for the past few years and have taken the risk.

It is obvious two self-congratulating enthusiasts such as us are watercooling experts. But what's the point? Are you trying to one up me in education when all I mentioned that it's a bit off topic? Or are you trying to tell us that we should all purchase what's in your system specs because we are all not as smart as you are?


----------



## alancsalt

Marvellous what a new mobo can do. The last one Gamedude had.

Bios 2003. Booted up first try.

The old mobo is definitely a dead parrot.
Quote:


> 'E's not pinin'! 'E's passed on! This parrot is no more! He has ceased to be! 'E's expired and gone to meet 'is maker! 'E's a stiff! Bereft of life, 'e rests in peace! If you hadn't nailed 'im to the perch 'e'd be pushing up the daisies! 'Is metabolic processes are now 'istory! 'E's off the twig! 'E's kicked the bucket, 'e's shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisible!! THIS IS AN EX-PARROT!!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> VCCSA safe zone is 1.2v also.. I think anything higher you will start to get CPU degradation, So 1.2v for VCCSA and VTT is the safe limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a go and see if you are stable during gaming or everyday use..


Basically you are saying that the recommendation of Gskill Ram to set the CPU VCCSA to 1.250 will degrade my CPU, heh?
I'm worried now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Marvellous what a new mobo can do. The last one Gamedude had.
> 
> Bios 2003. Booted up first try.
> 
> The old mobo is definitely a dead parrot.


Well you have done a few klms today to get their last board







What version bios are going to use mr Salt


----------



## alancsalt

Already loaded 3404.....

(Was that a mistake?)


----------



## Neo Zuko

Ok not meant to be adversarial, I was only trying to help by sharing my research, sorry it was taken the wrong way. I just wish someone told me before I had to google the hell out of it. The info is everyone's to use or discard now. That's all I ever wanted. I'll be the first to admit I'm playing it safe cus I just don't really know... I suppose if I had money to burn I could try the 380i and MIPS RIVE block and chromed fittings. See what happens... I do like the looks of those blocks more. But I would be going in knowing I took that risk and I would also use Swiftech's new Blue HydraX formula to help prevent corrosion. Comes out this month.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Read this:
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/
> 
> If that does not phase you, I'd say buy the koolance 380i.


great article
thanks

EK_Supremacy_ELITE_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Full_Nickel_ is actually ROG approved and socket 2011 only. I did not think it was off topic, sorry about that.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Already loaded 3404.....
> 
> (Was that a mistake?)


I just wanted to know the real world difference between 2105 and the latest one.....doesn't really matter now


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Ok not meant to be adversarial, I was only trying to help by sharing my research, sorry it was taken the wrong way. I just wish someone told me before I had to google the hell out of it. The info is everyone's to use or discard now. That's all I ever wanted. I'll be the first to admit I'm playing it safe cus I just don't really know... I suppose if I had money to burn I could try the 380i and MIPS RIVE block and chromed fittings. See what happens... I do like the looks of those blocks more. But I would be going in knowing I took that risk and I would also use Swiftech's new Blue HydraX formula to help prevent corrosion. Comes out this month.


It's all good either way. Personally I respect all other people's choices in what they get, but I frown on dudes who choose to champion or bash a brand or particular product without proper references. I came to OCN to get info and share what I have. It is the only way we can truly enjoy this hobby. There are watercooling products out there that I won't even consider, but I find myself far from an expert compared to some of the other more educated and experienced members, who just might be in the industry itself, to even qualify for a proper debate. Besides, my end game in making these systems is to play games maxed out with the occasional benchmark score swag


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like I still need help from you guys. I got a 9C BSOD about an hour after I went to sleep, GPU's were Folding, but the CPU was on idle, as usual. Here's the mini dump file created:

http://www.mediafire.com/?0bg758k2cyy99id

VTT and VCCSA are at 1.190v. Going to try 1.2v in the meantime until someone here can help me out, maybe that mini dump file helps you guys to determine my issue.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like I still need help from you guys. I got a 9C BSOD about an hour after I went to sleep, GPU's were Folding, but the CPU was on idle, as usual. Here's the mini dump file created:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0bg758k2cyy99id
> 
> VTT and VCCSA are at 1.190v. Going to try 1.2v in the meantime until someone here can help me out, maybe that mini dump file helps you guys to determine my issue.


That hexy has been not playing nice since you got it , weird hey


----------



## kcuestag

I've had not had a single BSOD today since setting VTT and VCCSA to 1.2v, maybe I solved the issue, maybe not, we'll see.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've had not had a single BSOD today since setting VTT and VCCSA to 1.2v, maybe I solved the issue, maybe not, we'll see.


We shall see ( Fingers crossed )


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like I still need help from you guys. I got a 9C BSOD about an hour after I went to sleep, GPU's were Folding, but the CPU was on idle, as usual. Here's the mini dump file created:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0bg758k2cyy99id
> 
> VTT and VCCSA are at 1.190v. Going to try 1.2v in the meantime until someone here can help me out, maybe that mini dump file helps you guys to determine my issue.


really? how about disable your OC and try folding again with you GPU? if you got the same BSOD on that situation then it might be a graphic card problem.
or try this just use manual Vcore so it wont go down at all set it the voltage that it was stable for prime95 keep it on that voltage and try playing fifa and folding with GPU again, i would recommend to go first with disabling your OC just to make sure the problem is with cpu OC not GPU and after that if it wasnt from GPU then try static voltage by manual mode instead of offset mode, cuz there is no reason for not being stable if you were 100% stable for prime95 and other heavy usages so if its your cpu then it might be a problem with lower voltages or something else just try if i were you sir i would start trying different things like those


----------



## p3gaz_001

hello guys!









so my mb got back from RMA.

i want to ask, is there a place on web were i can download " AISuite_II_V20001_RA_IV_E_XPVistaWin7_8 " safely?

on asus.com after finishing download and trying do unpack it gives me an error, the same on asus.it, is a fake version or what? please help thanks!


----------



## Kimir

Just avoid using Ai suite II. This package is a pain in the a** when you want to uninstall it.


----------



## alancsalt

Have applied for warranty on my dead board, but here in Australia that is supplier, not manufacturer. On their online form it says any damage voids warranty. I am hoping that does not mean my damaged PCIe clips preclude me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Just avoid using Ai suite II. This package is a pain in the a** when you want to uninstall it.


not for me, i'd always use it and unistall it without any kind of issues!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have applied for warranty on my dead board, but here in Australia that is supplier, not manufacturer. On their online form it says any damage voids warranty. I am hoping that does not mean my damaged PCIe clips preclude me. Fingers crossed.


Sent PM mate


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have applied for warranty on my dead board, but here in Australia that is supplier, not manufacturer. On their online form it says any damage voids warranty. I am hoping that does not mean my damaged PCIe clips preclude me. Fingers crossed.


Good luck.

I think I found the problem to my BSOD's, too low VTT, had to use 1.2v for 4.8GHz.

I don't feel safe with those volts due to degradation, so I will keep it at 4.7GHz for 24/7 with the following:

Medium LLC @ +0.030 Offset (~1.37-1.38v)
VTT at 1.168v
VCCSA at 1.170v
CPU PLL at 1.63v

So far it ran Prime 95 for an hour on both 1344 and 1792 FFT's, now going to do some daily use like gaming and rendering and we'll see if it survives the night.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Just avoid using Ai suite II. This package is a pain in the a** when you want to uninstall it.
> 
> 
> 
> not for me, i'd always use it and unistall it without any kind of issues!
Click to expand...

You might be the lucky one then.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224884/ai-suite-unininstall-question

Because it often comes up, trouble uninstalling...

https://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=4&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=k9rmjWD1Ac9J8tfDHcwvPQ&cp=21&gs_id=3iz&xhr=t&q=trouble+uninstalling+ai+suite&es_nrs=true&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=trouble+uninstalling+ai+suite+&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42661473,d.dGY&fp=8243998a7e8c4379&biw=1920&bih=881


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> I think I found the problem to my BSOD's, too low VTT, had to use 1.2v for 4.8GHz.
> 
> I don't feel safe with those volts due to degradation, so I will keep it at 4.7GHz for 24/7 with the following:
> 
> Medium LLC @ +0.030 Offset (~1.37-1.38v)
> VTT at 1.168v
> VCCSA at 1.170v
> CPU PLL at 1.63v
> 
> So far it ran Prime 95 for an hour on both 1344 and 1792 FFT's, now going to do some daily use like gaming and rendering and we'll see if it survives the night.


Are chips are pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Are chips are pretty much exactly the same.


Looks like it, much better than my old 3930k, this one is great!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like it, much better than my old 3930k, this one is great!


I need a little more then you to get 4.8ghz









might run that 24/7 when winter comes around though









What are the next 2011 chips going to be when they come out (this year i heard)?

Will they have a high power consumption also? I wouldn't mind being able to reach 4.8ghz at say 1.3v. Now that would be heavenly


----------



## UNOE

Yeah I think you will be able to get voltages like that with ivy bridge -E if they have fluxless solder. Which I don't see any reason a $500 plus CPU wouldn't.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah I think you will be able to get voltages like that with ivy bridge -E if they have fluxless solder. Which I don't see any reason a $500 plus CPU wouldn't.


There might be even be Core count increase from the die shrink, Intel added 2 cores for all Gulftown Desktop chips (die shrink from 45nm to 32nm, 4 core Bloomfield-> 6 core Gulftown), If the TDP stays the same(130W) for IB-E there probably would be more cores.


----------



## alancsalt

Whatever happened to the first Intel 8 Core consumer CPU – Core i7 3980X Extreme Edition?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Whatever happened to the first Intel 8 Core consumer CPU - Core i7 3980X Extreme Edition?


Only thing we ever had on that was this:



This leaked roadmap listed *>=*3970X in Q2, nothing else on a 3980X.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> However, i7 3960X wont hold the flagship title forever since it would be replaced by the faster i7 3980X Extreme Edition Processor sometime in 2nd Half of 2012. The new Extreme Edition Processors is rumored to feature 8 Cores which would make it the first consumer Octacore Intel CPU. The clocks would fall under the following frequency - 3.4-3.5Ghz with Turbo upto 4Ghz-4.1Ghz.




I guess it turned into a hexacore 3970X at midnight along with the mice and pumpkin.....


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What could a 0x0A BSOD be caused by? I can run Prime 95 just fine for an hour with 1792 FFT's @ 4.8GHz with 1.43-1.44v but it randomly gives BSOD when gaming which is funny because Prime 95, specially at 1792 fft's, is a lot more stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it could be VTT? I use 1.175v, don't want to go higher as I heard it's not safe, is it? VCCSA is also at 1.175v, 2nd VTT at AUTO, CPU PLL at 1.85v
> 
> It's not always 0x0A BSOD, sometimes it's 0x124, 0x101... It's driving me nuts.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that CPU is unstable, it runs Prime 95 just fine, only fails on games...


I've been getting A codes lately with the new Heaven. In my case it was cpu. Heaven really did not approve of my on the edge overclock, so I had to back it down a lil bit.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## tsm106

What's funny is that I know what it wants, but I just don't want to give what it wants cuz I want it to last!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What's funny is that I know what it wants, but I just don't want to give what it wants cuz I want it to last!


Amen to that, lol.


----------



## Wookieelover

I flashed my bios a few weeks ago to 3404.
And accidently bricked the board.
I thought the bios flashing was completed and reset the comp. BIG mistake... Board would not light up at all. Nothing worked. Was almost in tears and rage at one point... $400 down the sink.
Jumped on my trusty laptop and got my google foo flowing. Found others who had done same but no one had a solution. Was most upset at my actions and started to despare.
Decided to try a gamble and loaded the latest bios onto a usb stick and put it into the q-flash port on the back panel, held the button down and prayed to whatever entity was listening.
AND IT WORKED... Saw the board come back to life and flashed both bios back into life.

I had broken my golden rule of everything...
IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT.
Was lucky i found a remedy didnt want to rma a one week old board.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> I flashed my bios a few weeks ago to 3404.
> And accidently bricked the board.
> I thought the bios flashing was completed and reset the comp. BIG mistake... Board would not light up at all. Nothing worked. Was almost in tears and rage at one point... $400 down the sink.
> Jumped on my trusty laptop and got my google foo flowing. Found others who had done same but no one had a solution. Was most upset at my actions and started to despare.
> Decided to try a gamble and loaded the latest bios onto a usb stick and put it into the q-flash port on the back panel, held the button down and prayed to whatever entity was listening.
> AND IT WORKED... Saw the board come back to life and flashed both bios back into life.
> 
> I had broken my golden rule of everything...
> IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT.
> Was lucky i found a remedy didnt want to rma a one week old board.


That truly is the golden rule.


----------



## tsm106

There's a dual bios for a reason? That said usb flashing is awesome almost impossible to fubar... unless you turn it off before completion.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> I flashed my bios a few weeks ago to 3404.
> And *accidently bricked the board*.
> I thought the bios flashing was completed and reset the comp. BIG mistake... Board would not light up at all. Nothing worked. Was almost in tears and rage at one point... $400 down the sink.
> Jumped on my trusty laptop and got my google foo flowing. Found others who had done same but no one had a solution. Was most upset at my actions and started to despare.
> Decided to try a gamble and loaded the latest bios onto a usb stick and put it into the q-flash port on the back panel, held the button down and prayed to whatever entity was listening.
> AND IT WORKED... Saw the board come back to life and flashed both bios back into life.
> 
> I had broken my golden rule of everything...
> IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT.
> Was lucky i found a remedy didnt want to rma a one week old board.


You know even if you really did brick it for some reason. That the board is under a 3 year warranty that is based on Serial Number. X79 hasn't even been out for more that 3 year. So I know your board is under warranty. So its not really $400 lost. Its just a few weeks lost without a board and $20 to ship it.


----------



## deafboy

What BIOS are you guys up to these days anyways? I haven't felt the need to upgrade since 2105


----------



## Neo Zuko

I just ordered my MIPS RIVE Copper Pom Waterblock Set from Germany, it will be here in three weeks. I feel better that I found this alternative. The XSPC one never really grew on me for looks and I was up in the air about the EK brand. I heard good things about MIPS and I like the looks of it the best:



Once I found out they had a bare copper variant, it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah I think you will be able to get voltages like that with ivy bridge -E if they have fluxless solder. Which I don't see any reason a $500 plus CPU wouldn't.


I won't do a CPU without Fluxless solder myself.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like my random idle overnight BSOD's are fixed, it was caused by having too low VTT voltage. It's all good now! Thank you guys, specially UNOE and z0ki!


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What BIOS are you guys up to these days anyways? I haven't felt the need to upgrade since 2105


like everyone else has said if you don't need to then don't. I upgraded to latest because i wanted to dual boot Windows 8 with Vista. I really am not noticing any negatives for what i do.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have not been keeping up with the Bios, but I did update it when I built the system several months ago. Am I missing anything?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What BIOS are you guys up to these days anyways? I haven't felt the need to upgrade since 2105


Im on 2105 don't see the point just yet couldn't be hacked redoing o/c settings cause IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT


----------



## alancsalt

I put the newest on (that Asus had up). 3404 - Have not picked any difference yet, but it's early days.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> like everyone else has said if you don't need to then don't. I upgraded to latest because i wanted to dual boot Windows 8 with Vista. I really am not noticing any negatives for what i do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I have not been keeping up with the Bios, but I did update it when I built the system several months ago. Am I missing anything?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im on 2105 don't see the point just yet couldn't be hacked redoing o/c settings cause IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I put the newest on (that Asus had up). 3404 - Have not picked any difference yet, but it's early days.


Yeah, I tend to never touch stuff unless I have to or if I am bored and want to. lol. 2105 has been rock solid for me.


----------



## tsm106

^^No RAID trim for you!


----------



## deafboy

lol. I only have two drives in my computer. No need for raid. haha.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like my random idle overnight BSOD's are fixed, it was caused by having too low VTT voltage. It's all good now! Thank you guys, specially UNOE and z0ki!


Great to hear mate!!!!







glad I could help mate


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Great to hear mate!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad I could help mate


Both of you were of great help, this issue was driving me crazy I thought it was stupid CPU degradation and I had to add more and more vcore but it ended up not being vcore, just too low VTT, stupid me for never checking that.









It's all good now, finally enjoying this 3930k.


----------



## anubis1127

So on HOMECINEMA-PC's advice, I bought a RIVF, definitely like it.

It's been up for a few days, seems pretty stable for me @ 4.8ghz on my 3930k. It's on BIOS 2002, should I bother update the BIOS? I see a bunch of updates for "system stability", just wondering how necessary it is, I see a few of you guys have stayed on 2105, if I don't go up to the latest, would 2105 be a good call?

Here's my setup ATM:



Right now it's a chilly -2C out, so the h80 in the window really does the trick for me. Once it gets a bit warmer I'm going to do a custom loop on it.

And alas, no CPU-Z for me, so I guess I can't join :'(


----------



## kcuestag

What vcore and vtt voltage you need to be 100% stable at 4.8GHz?

Nice board.









This is the Rampage thread though, there is a Formula thread.


----------



## alancsalt

I got a new mobo because (I think) a power surge killed my original, so I just updated to the latest (3404) from the 2003 it had. I can't pick any difference operationally, but I don't have RAID. I think the latest has Trim for RAID?

My old OC settings work just the same.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What vcore and vtt voltage you need to be 100% stable at 4.8GHz?
> 
> Nice board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Rampage thread though, there is a Formula thread.


I have it on 1.36V in the bios with 'Extreme' LLC, the vtt is on auto, but I think it was around 1.2 something, I should probably try turning that down if I can.

Oh, I thought this thread was just general Rampage x79 boards, like RIVE, RIVF, and RIVG.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I got a new mobo because (I think) a power surge killed my original, so I just updated to the latest (3404) from the 2003 it had. I can't pick any difference operationally, but I don't have RAID. I think the latest has Trim for RAID?
> 
> My old OC settings work just the same.


Cool, good to know, I'll probably just try out the latest one if I get bored.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have it on 1.36V in the bios with 'Extreme' LLC, the vtt is on auto, but I think it was around 1.2 something, I should probably try turning that down if I can.
> 
> Oh, I thought this thread was just general Rampage x79 boards, like RIVE, RIVF, and RIVG.
> 
> Cool, good to know, I'll probably just try out the latest one if I get bored.


Mind checking the vcore at load with CPU-Z when running Prime 95 on 1792 or 1344 FFT's? I find it hard to believe that you can run it stable at 1.36V at 4.8GHz, that is more than a golden 3930k. Also never leave the first VTT on Auto, it may use way too much, I wouldn't use anything above 1.2v for these SB-E chips.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What vcore and vtt voltage you need to be 100% stable at 4.8GHz?
> 
> Nice board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Rampage thread though, there is a Formula thread.


Rampage IV Extreme
Rampage IV Formula
Rampage IV Gene

They are all listed in the OP.









But we do have a lot of Extremes here....


----------



## kcuestag

You're right, It's my fault, I thought it was a Rampage IV Extreme only thread, fail on my part.









You are welcomed here Donkey.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Mind checking the vcore at load with CPU-Z when running Prime 95 on 1792 or 1344 FFT's? I find it hard to believe that you can run it stable at 1.36V at 4.8GHz, that is more than a golden 3930k. Also never leave the first VTT on Auto, it may use way too much, I wouldn't use anything above 1.2v for these SB-E chips.


I don't have Windows installed, so no CPU-Z. I checked the BIOS, the VTT is reading at 1.25V on auto (OUCH), lowered it down to 1.2V for now, going to see if I can get down to around 1.15V, not sure how this chip will react.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't have Windows installed, so no CPU-Z. I checked the BIOS, the VTT is reading at 1.25V on auto (OUCH), lowered it down to 1.2V for now, going to see if I can get down to around 1.15V, not sure how this chip will react.


Well you haven't run Prime 95 so wouldn't call it stable then.









Still, very nice if you can Fold on it at 1.36v without crashes, you better drop that VTT to at least 1.2v, as 1.25v will degrade the 3930k quite fast. Personally I downclocked from 4.8 to 4.7 because I didn't like being on borderline 1.2v, so I went down to 4.7 which needs 1.170v and I feel safer.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well you haven't run Prime 95 so wouldn't call it stable then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, very nice if you can Fold on it at 1.36v without crashes, you better drop that VTT to at least 1.2v, as 1.25v will degrade the 3930k quite fast. Personally I downclocked from 4.8 to 4.7 because I didn't like being on borderline 1.2v, so I went down to 4.7 which needs 1.170v and I feel safer.


I had Windows when I was doing the OC, I just no longer have Windows on it. I'll probably take it down this weekend again when I have a bit of time, throw the W7 SSD back on it, and try really dialing in the OC.


----------



## z0ki

What do you guys do with the option, allow files on this drive to have contents indexed?

Only C:\? Or C:\ subfolders?
I did this and I kept getting a bsod on start up because of it lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have it on 1.36V in the bios with 'Extreme' LLC, the vtt is on auto, but I think it was around 1.2 something, I should probably try turning that down if I can.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Mind checking the vcore at load with CPU-Z when running Prime 95 on 1792 or 1344 FFT's? I find it hard to believe that you can run it stable at 1.36V at 4.8GHz, that is more than a golden 3930k. Also never leave the first VTT on Auto, it may use way too much, I wouldn't use anything above 1.2v for these SB-E chips.


So I put 1.36v in bios for the vcore, but with Extreme LLC.

Idle is 1.392v and load is 1.416v:


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> What do you guys do with the option, allow files on this drive to have contents indexed?
> 
> Only C:\? Or C:\ subfolders?
> I did this and I kept getting a bsod on start up because of it lol.


Don't allow the whole drive to be indexed if its a ssd.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Don't allow the whole drive to be indexed if its a ssd.


So just C:\? (first option)

I've got an issue anyway and it's doing my head in!

I disabled all the services listed in the link i've posted, But now my permissions are all screwed up! Can't copy anything to C:\Programs Files
Can't load Origin or Steam as it stats i don't have access even though i am admin? I go into Properties, then security tab and all my permission boxes are ticked.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?63273-*-Windows-7-Ultimate-Tweaks-amp-Utilities-*

Here the list from the site of the services i've disabled.

Application Experience
Computer Browser (If your PC does not connect to any network)
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager (If you don't want the aero effects)
Diagnostic Policy Service
Disk Defragmenter
Distributed Link Tracking Client
IP Helper
Offline Files
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Print Spooler (If you do not use Printer)
Protected Storage
Remote Registry (You can safely disable it for more Security)
Secondary Logon
Security Center
Server (If your computer do not connect with any network)
Tablet PC Input Service
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Windows Defender
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Media Center Service Launcher
Windows Search (If you rarely use Windows Search feature )
Windows Time (If you do not want to synchronize system time with internet time automatically)

Could it be caused by one of the top services?


----------



## tsm106

Don't follow that guide? Seriously though, if you're gonna disable services, do it one at a time and test before disabling others. Something tied to something is not happy. Did you also check the services' dependencies?

Anyways, you dont need to run those silly tweaks. I'm killing benches and I only do a few tweaks to my ssd, disable indexing on the ssd, change the cache method, reduce the page file and create a big one on my mechnical drive and that's it. You have a hexacore at 4.6ghz, and you fear some middling services in the background?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Don't follow that guide? Seriously though, if you're gonna disable services, do it one at a time and test before disabling others. Something tied to something is not happy. Did you also check the services' dependencies?
> 
> Anyways, you dont need to run those silly tweaks. I'm killing benches and I only do a few tweaks to my ssd, disable indexing on the ssd, change the cache method, reduce the page file and create a big one on my mechnical drive and that's it. You have a hexacore at 4.6ghz, and you fear some middling services in the background?


I only followed it believing it will speed things up lol. Nieve much? Just did another fresh install without touching the services and all is good again.

Curious to know why its a guide stating it will give a performance boost? I guess on my hardware i wont even notice as you said lol.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I only followed it believing it will speed things up lol. Nieve much? Just did another fresh install without touching the services and all is good again.
> 
> Curious to know why its a guide stating it will give a performance boost? I guess on my hardware i wont even notice as you said lol.


I think Overprovision is worth doing. I'm trying to find the recent review with Samsun 840 and Corsair Neutron and overprovision. brb

Edit : Found it so on this review you can click on the buttons to compare drives with different size over provision settings. Check out 25% it really helps, the over performance is much better.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> So on HOMECINEMA-PC's advice, I bought a RIVF, definitely like it.
> It's been up for a few days, seems pretty stable for me @ 4.8ghz on my 3930k. It's on BIOS 2002, should I bother update the BIOS? I see a bunch of updates for "system stability", just wondering how necessary it is, I see a few of you guys have stayed on 2105, if I don't go up to the latest, would 2105 be a good call?
> Here's my setup ATM:
> 
> 
> Right now it's a chilly -2C out, so the h80 in the window really does the trick for me. Once it gets a bit warmer I'm going to do a custom loop on it.
> And alas, no CPU-Z for me, so I guess I can't join :'(


I am glad you like it







Keep us posted with your results







I am using 2105 bios with raid 0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I got a new mobo because (I think) a power surge killed my original, so I just updated to the latest (3404) from the 2003 it had. I can't pick any difference operationally, but I don't have RAID. I think the latest has Trim for RAID?
> My old OC settings work just the same.


Ah hah well that's definitely a good reason to go to 3404 for me anyways cause I run raid 0 but could I be bothered







So what would I really gain if I did , a faster raid set








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You're right, It's my fault, I thought it was a Rampage IV Extreme only thread, fail on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcomed here Donkey.


Pfffft nice one


----------



## alancsalt

PCCaseGear asked for pic of my broken PCIe clips as they feel they might invalidate warranty as "damage". I sent a pic.



They say they have sent it to Asus to see if the damage invalidates warranty. I'll see what happens. My broken clips might cost me $500.00...


----------



## z0ki

Sorry for my ignorance, but why break the clips?


----------



## alancsalt

Oh yeah, like I meant to...

Triple interconnected water cooled GTX 580s can be difficult to remove and I'm clumsy and impatient sometimes. The clips are flimsy too. That's all.

My bad. Maybe my expensive bad.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I don't think I posted this here yet, but I choose a mobo block for my RIVE, the MIPS R4E Copper Pom. I found they do in fact make a non plated version, so perfect:



It ran me $160 delivered from Germany to the USA, but it will look so nice on my RIVE. It will be here in 3 weeks. Way ahead of my ability to afford the rest of the loop for sure. But I wanted to lock this down in case they stop making them.


----------



## kcuestag

I got another BSOD overnight, but it looks like it lasted almost the whole night, so it does look like increasing a bit VTT helped a lot.

I just increased from 1.170v to 1.180v let's see if that makes it fully stable, at least I know what's causing it now.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I put 1.36v in bios for the vcore, but with Extreme LLC.
> 
> Idle is 1.392v and load is 1.416v:


Yeah, that seems about like what I was getting too. That's some pretty crazy LLC, I'm going to dial it back a bit on the LLC, and just inscrease the vcore some.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted with your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using 2105 bios with raid 0


I installed Windows last night before I went to bed, going to try to redo the OC today. I'll even be able to post a CPU-Z now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oh yeah, like I meant to...
> 
> Triple interconnected water cooled GTX 580s can be difficult to remove and I'm clumsy and impatient sometimes. The clips are flimsy too. That's all.
> 
> My bad. Maybe my expensive bad.


Ouch, that will be a bummer if that in validates your warranty. It wouldn't surprise me with Asus though, it seems they look for excuses not to RMA products. As if those broken plastic pieces actually caused any damage to the motherboard. I had a buddy RMA an Asus GPU, got denied due to physical damage, because the metal slot bracket was slightly bent, they claimed the GPU was physically damaged.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> PCCaseGear asked for pic of my broken PCIe clips as they feel they might invalidate warranty as "damage". I sent a pic.
> 
> They say they have sent it to Asus to see if the damage invalidates warranty. I'll see what happens. My broken clips might cost me $500.00...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I don't think I posted this here yet, but I choose a mobo block for my RIVE, the MIPS R4E Copper Pom. I found they do in fact make a non plated version, so perfect:
> 
> It ran me $160 delivered from Germany to the USA, but it will look so nice on my RIVE. It will be here in 3 weeks. Way ahead of my ability to afford the rest of the loop for sure. But I wanted to lock this down in case they stop making them.


That's a good idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I got another BSOD overnight, but it looks like it lasted almost the whole night, so it does look like increasing a bit VTT helped a lot.
> I just increased from 1.170v to 1.180v let's see if that makes it fully stable, at least I know what's causing it now.


Damn you secondary voltages








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, that seems about like what I was getting too. That's some pretty crazy LLC, I'm going to dial it back a bit on the LLC, and just inscrease the vcore some.
> I installed Windows last night before I went to bed, going to try to redo the OC today. I'll even be able to post a CPU-Z now.
> 
> Ouch, that will be a bummer if that in validates your warranty. It wouldn't surprise me with Asus though, it seems they look for excuses not to RMA products. As if those broken plastic pieces actually caused any damage to the motherboard. I had a buddy RMA an Asus GPU, got denied due to physical damage, because the metal slot bracket was slightly bent, they claimed the GPU was physically damaged.


I found out with my setup that clocks over 4.8Ghz want LLC on extreme to pass 2hrs + of P95









Asus have had a lot of rma's in the last 12 mths.....the last thing they want to do is more work


----------



## anubis1127

I updated my bios to 2105, so far it seems a bit more stable than 2002, I was getting cores shutting down running prime95, now with same settings, I'm not.

I'm trying to redo the OC still, this time I'm using LLC on 'High' as that seems to keep it pretty close to where I set it in the BIOS.

I might try to update the BIOS yet again, see if I can keep 48x but lower the voltage slightly, right now I'm approaching stability w 1.425V in bios on 'High' LLC which is good for 1.424-1.432V in CPU-Z. I've got to dust off the multi-meter, and hook that up as this board has convenient read-outs for it.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I don't think I posted this here yet, but I choose a mobo block for my RIVE, the MIPS R4E Copper Pom. I found they do in fact make a non plated version, so perfect:
> 
> 
> 
> It ran me $160 delivered from Germany to the USA, but it will look so nice on my RIVE. It will be here in 3 weeks. Way ahead of my ability to afford the rest of the loop for sure. But I wanted to lock this down in case they stop making them.


A little warning when you install the VRM block. The included backplate tends to bend when you are tightening the screws, meaning the middle of the backplate was not touching the VRMs. I had to put some non conductive washers between the backplate and the pcb at the screw holes to keep it straight.
Or you could see if the ASUS backplate is compatible with the VRM block.
Also my MIPS didn't come with thermal pads, so try to keep the old ones alive or be ready to buy new ones.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ouch, that will be a bummer if that in validates your warranty. It wouldn't surprise me with Asus though, it seems they look for excuses not to RMA products. As if those broken plastic pieces actually caused any damage to the motherboard. I had a buddy RMA an Asus GPU, got denied due to physical damage, because the metal slot bracket was slightly bent, they claimed the GPU was physically damaged.


I remember a case like that being posted here on OCN. If it happens, I'll have to accept the loss. A curse on my clumsy impatience.


----------



## TriBeCa

Hey guys,

So I don't actually have a RIVE, but my board is extremely similar, the X79 Sabertooth TUF--just not quite as high end a few less of the tweakier OCing BIOS settings.

Anyway I can't get the damn thing stable on any settings at all whatsoever period and I was hoping for some advice on how to proceed. I posted a thread about the issue here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363109/unstable-asus-x79-3930k-nothing-works


----------



## anubis1127

Alright, think I've got it stable, or at least stable enough. 4.8ghz w/ 1.425V in BIOS on 2105 w/ 'High LLC' 1.44V idle in CPU-Z 1.425-1.432V load.

While I have Windows installed, here is my CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/2703060


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Alright, think I've got it stable, or at least stable enough. 4.8ghz w/ 1.425V in BIOS on 2105 w/ 'High LLC' 1.44V idle in CPU-Z 1.425-1.432V load.
> 
> While I have Windows installed, here is my CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/2703060


What VTT/VCCSA you need for 4.8?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What VTT/VCCSA you need for 4.8?


I left them on auto. When I tried manually setting them I kept getting 124s even up to 1.22V.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I left them on auto. When I tried manually setting them I kept getting 124s even up to 1.22V.


That's not good... You don't want to run over 1.2v on these chips... Unless you want to degrade it within a month.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's not good... You don't want to run over 1.2v on these chips... Unless you want to degrade it within a month.


On auto it was ~1.15V according to the Asus software. I'll dig out my multi-meter to see what it really is.

Bah, I plan on folding this chip into the ground anyway, but I would like it to last longer than a month.


----------



## Kitler

Does anyone have experience with 3930k with high overclocks and 2133mhz memory clocks?

I currently have my 3930k folding at 4.7ghz, but becomes unstable if I go about 1833.

Also, I am not sure if the increased Ram speed will bump my PPD for folding... The current unit I am working on is supposed to take over 7 hours to complete









kcuestag, did you ever get your 3930k stable at 4.8ghz?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with 3930k with high overclocks and 2133mhz memory clocks?
> 
> I currently have my 3930k folding at 4.7ghz, but becomes unstable if I go about 1833.
> 
> Also, I am not sure if the increased Ram speed will bump my PPD for folding... The current unit I am working on is supposed to take over 7 hours to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcuestag, did you ever get your 3930k stable at 4.8ghz?


Yes, I got it stable at 4.8GHz, just didn't enjoy having to use 1.2v VTT on it, so I just backed it down to 4.7GHz.

Some people say 1.2v is safe some say it's not.. So I'm not sure what to do..


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with 3930k with high overclocks and 2133mhz memory clocks?
> 
> I currently have my 3930k folding at 4.7ghz, but becomes unstable if I go about 1833.
> 
> Also, I am not sure if the increased Ram speed will bump my PPD for folding... The current unit I am working on is supposed to take over 7 hours to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcuestag, did you ever get your 3930k stable at 4.8ghz?


Hi Kitler, RAM speed doesn't effect PPD much on A4 WUs, which are the typical WU you would get with v7 of the [email protected] client. A3, and A5 WUs do like faster RAM.

kcue, just hooked the multimeter up, while folding it's pushing 1.163V on auto VTT.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi Kitler, RAM speed doesn't effect PPD much on A4 WUs, which are the typical WU you would get with v7 of the [email protected] client. A3, and A5 WUs do like faster RAM.
> 
> kcue, just hooked the multimeter up, while folding it's pushing 1.163V on auto VTT.


Tried setting it to 1.163v manually?

I just don't like the idea of leaving VTT on Auto.


----------



## anubis1127

I tried manual, but kept get 124s on FFT 1792 when I was stress testing in prime95.

I'm fine with it as long as it stays under 1.2V


----------



## Devious Dog

Guys,

Just getting my RIVG up and running this weekend after having a very bad experience with the RIVE, any input on the best BIOS to stick with as the current RIVG BIOS is 3404, I have not yet updated this board from the initial release.

I am running:

Intel Core i7 3930K
Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
ASUS Rampage IV Gene Motherboard

I know most of you guys are playing with the RIVE, just hoping someone else is playing with the RIVG. I have 2 x 400 Rads, so I should be able to keep the CPU cool, will be putting a waterblock on the GTX690 soon, anyway this is what my system looks like.. just wanting to get the most out of this little board.


----------



## kcuestag

Everything's stable at 4.7GHz, needed a bit more VTT for 4.7GHz. All good now, it survived the night without BSOD's.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Alright, think I've got it stable, or at least stable enough. 4.8ghz w/ 1.425V in BIOS on 2105 w/ 'High LLC' 1.44V idle in CPU-Z 1.425-1.432V load.
> 
> While I have Windows installed, here is my CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/2703060


That's very close to what I run @ 4.9Ghz 1.45vcore idle , LLC Xtreme , 1.512vcore 100% load..........P95 blend 3hrs


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have a question, just how good is fan expert 2 over fan expert 1? I read that the RIVE does not have fan expert 2.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, I got the new RIVE installed and it posts!!!! Unfortunately though, the OS did not survive the last mobo so I have to reinstall so that will be the task for the night. Got it connected to the phase and it was running at -57C at the evap head so that looked promising. Look forward to some benching maybe this weekend.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, I got the new RIVE installed and it posts!!!! Unfortunately though, the OS did not survive the last mobo so I have to reinstall so that will be the task for the night. Got it connected to the phase and it was running at -57C at the evap head so that looked promising. Look forward to some benching maybe this weekend.


Congrats my friend


----------



## Canis-X

Thank ye!







I also need to pick up my office as it is completely destroyed with crap from swapping out mobo's.....ugg....that might take the whole weekend also...LOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Alright, think I've got it stable, or at least stable enough. 4.8ghz w/ 1.425V in BIOS on 2105 w/ 'High LLC' 1.44V idle in CPU-Z 1.425-1.432V load.
> 
> While I have Windows installed, here is my CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/2703060


Here is my 4.8Gigahurtles 1.375vcore in bios 1.424 - 1.436vcore 100% load P95 Blend 30min









With temps between 42c - 51c


----------



## Berticus22

Was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on overclocking my 3820 cpu with a rampage IV motherboard. Looking for a stable 24/7 overclock. Never overclocked in my life so any tips would be appreciated lol.

Specs:

CPU: Intel I7 3820 3.6ghz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16gb
GPU: GTX 680
PSU: Forgot the brand its 1080w tho
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
MOBO: Asus Rampage IV Extreme

edit: Also can I join the owner's list

http://valid.canardpc.com/2705478

=D


----------



## kcuestag

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363931/help-with-3930k-oc-bsod-on-idle-overnight

Any help with my OC on that thread would be appreciated.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berticus22*
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on overclocking my 3820 cpu with a rampage IV motherboard. Looking for a stable 24/7 overclock. Never overclocked in my life so any tips would be appreciated lol.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel I7 3820 3.6ghz
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16gb
> GPU: GTX 680
> PSU: Forgot the brand its 1080w tho
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
> MOBO: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> edit: Also can I join the owner's list
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2705478
> 
> =D


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Everything back to the way it was before power surge Mr salt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Everything back to the way it was before power surge Mr salt


Totally. The change of mobo didn't seem to alter any settings or results... From the benchmark perspective anyway...and nothing else that I've noticed.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Everything back to the way it was before power surge Mr salt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Totally. The change of mobo didn't seem to alter any settings or results... From the benchmark perspective anyway...and nothing else that I've noticed.


That's a good thing







at least your not getting side effects like some peeps around here lately


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least your not getting side effects like some peeps around here lately


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I am glad I run a quaddie on manual vcore


----------



## L D4WG

Sending my R4E back under warranty tomorrow, Ive been having problems where if I shut it down over night and try to turn it on the next morning, it simply will not start.

Start and Reset are lit up on the R4E, swapped power supply's with a known working one.

Unhooked everything except CPU 8 pin and MOBO 24 pin power.

Will not turn on...

This has happened 3 times in the past, all after a shut down, and it seemed leaving it alone for a day resolved the issue but not this time.

Has anyone had similar problems?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Sending my R4E back under warranty tomorrow, Ive been having problems where if I shut it don over night and try to turn it on the next morning, it simply will not start.
> 
> Start and Reset are lit up on the R4E, swapped power supply's with a known working one.
> 
> Unhooked everything except CPU 8 pin and MOBO 24 pin power.
> 
> Will not turn on...
> 
> This has happened 3 times in the past, all after a shut down, and it seemed leaving it alone for a day resolved the issue but not this time.
> 
> Has anyone had similar problems?


Good morning mate







What error code does it say on mobo and what bios are you running


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What error code does it say on mobo and what bios are you running


Hey buddy,

The PC is stuck in a shut down state and as such the error code LED's are not turned on, and I recently upgraded to the latest BIOS, cant remember what it is.

Ive been having the problem sine BIOS 1404 I believe it was, and I don't believe the recent BIOS update is the cause


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Hey buddy,
> 
> The PC is stuck in a shut down state and as such the error code LED's are not turned on, and I recently upgraded to the latest BIOS, cant remember what it is.
> 
> Ive been having the problem sine BIOS 1404 I believe it was, and I don't believe the recent BIOS update is the cause


Dude if this has been happening since back then on that bios I think its time to rma that thing and get it back the way it should be ...trouble free


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude if this has been happening since back then on that bios I think its time to rma that thing and get it back the way it should be ...trouble free


Yeah Ive kicked off the process and im sending it buy to where I purchased it at www.pccasegear.com

Im just worried they will turn it on and it will work :/

I also had this awesome issue where it I plugged anything into the front panel it would turn off, I ended up disconnecting all front panel cables and using the start button on the mobo.

Not how you would expect to run on a $500 MOBO


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Yeah Ive kicked off the process and im sending it buy to where I purchased it at www.pccasegear.com
> 
> Im just worried they will turn it on and it will work :/
> 
> I also had this awesome issue where it I plugged anything into the front panel it would turn off, I ended up disconnecting all front panel cables and using the start button on the mobo.
> 
> Not how you would expect to run on a $500 MOBO


Tell me about it







When I got this one (R4F) I got 3hrs out of it , 00 on the poster had to rma it , came back with 2105 bios haven't had a problem since and that was September last year........touch wood


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Tell me about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got this one (R4F) I got 3hrs out of it , 00 on the poster had to rma it , came back with 2105 bios haven't had a problem since and that was September last year........touch wood


Well hopefully they get it back to me quickly, I want to buy some new gear for it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Well hopefully they get it back to me quickly, I want to buy some new gear for it


Like a w/block for the vrm's maybe


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Like a w/block for the vrm's maybe


Haha no, not into custom water blocks, I want to get one of these


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Haha no, not into custom water blocks, I want to get one of these


Oh Yeah super fast







but does the RIVE have x4 slots ? Cause I know mine doesn't







its got x1's







otherwise id be running one as well


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Yeah Ive kicked off the process and im sending it buy to where I purchased it at www.pccasegear.com
> 
> Im just worried they will turn it on and it will work :/
> 
> I also had this awesome issue where it I plugged anything into the front panel it would turn off, I ended up disconnecting all front panel cables and using the start button on the mobo.
> 
> Not how you would expect to run on a $500 MOBO


My experiences with those guys are not good at all, my RIVE had problems from day one after a CPU fried in 24 hours, took me almost 4 months to prove that their was a memory addressing problem with the POS after sending it back two times for them to fault find, which of course they came back with No Fault Found. Worst pain from a computer seller I have had in 20 years, BSOD every minute or 20 min.. put me right off the RIVE, as I wanted to watercool it but if you touch one screw on the board they will VOID your waranty.

I hope you have a better experience.

Oh.. ended up still going with a RIVG


----------



## alancsalt

Guess my broken PCIe clips are curtains then....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Guess my broken PCIe clips are curtains then....


Heard someone had spair clips in this thread. Don't remember who or when but it was not long time ago.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Guess my broken PCIe clips are curtains then....


I was thinking that too after that post...







.... fingers crossed mate


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ouch, that will be a bummer if that in validates your warranty. It wouldn't surprise me with Asus though, it seems they look for excuses not to RMA products. As if those broken plastic pieces actually caused any damage to the motherboard. I had a buddy RMA an Asus GPU, got denied due to physical damage, because the metal slot bracket was slightly bent, they claimed the GPU was physically damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a case like that being posted here on OCN. If it happens, I'll have to accept the loss. A curse on my clumsy impatience.
Click to expand...

Can't you buy some cheap dead board and swap clips?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Don't follow that guide? Seriously though, if you're gonna disable services, do it one at a time and test before disabling others. Something tied to something is not happy. Did you also check the services' dependencies?
> 
> Anyways, you dont need to run those silly tweaks. I'm killing benches and I only do a few tweaks to my ssd, disable indexing on the ssd, change the cache method, reduce the page file and create a big one on my mechnical drive and that's it. You have a hexacore at 4.6ghz, and you fear some middling services in the background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only followed it believing it will speed things up lol. Nieve much? Just did another fresh install without touching the services and all is good again.
> 
> Curious to know why its a guide stating it will give a performance boost? I guess on my hardware i wont even notice as you said lol.
Click to expand...

Those OS tweaks could really make a difference a few generations ago but they're tricky because you have to check dependencies of all the services. It's time consuming and can hose the OS by simply missing a step. Today with our uber fast systems, only minor tweaks are needed so it's best practice to not go crazy tweaking the OS unless you're prepared for any contingencies of tweaking.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well said dude


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Heard someone had spair clips in this thread. Don't remember who or when but it was not long time ago.


That was me. We were working on getting them shipped out to him then the board died so we decided to forget about it. I've been looking at my dead board and I'm not sure if I can remove the clip without breaking it in the process...LOL. But I've found that I can max my OC on 3930k on ambient water....5.25GHz. I can't get any more out of it when I connect my phase to it.....kinda crappy since I killed my last board prepping it for phase, had I known then what I know now I would have saved myself a major headache.....a lot of time.....and roughly $400. MEH!!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That was me. We were working on getting them shipped out to him then the board died so we decided to forget about it. I've been looking at my dead board and I'm not sure if I can remove the clip without breaking it in the process...LOL. But I've found that I can max my OC on 3930k on ambient water....5.25GHz. I can't get any more out of it when I connect my phase to it.....kinda crappy since I killed my last board prepping it for phase, had I known then what I know now I would have saved myself a major headache.....a lot of time.....and roughly $400. MEH!!!!


Major bummer with that hexy







but that rig of yours looks really cool







Very niiiiice


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, nice rig Cannis-X, please make a run for the Top 30 Unigine Valley, especially with that 590.


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> My experiences with those guys are not good at all, my RIVE had problems from day one after a CPU fried in 24 hours, took me almost 4 months to prove that their was a memory addressing problem with the POS after sending it back two times for them to fault find, which of course they came back with No Fault Found. Worst pain from a computer seller I have had in 20 years, BSOD every minute or 20 min.. put me right off the RIVE, as I wanted to watercool it but if you touch one screw on the board they will VOID your waranty.
> 
> I hope you have a better experience.
> 
> Oh.. ended up still going with a RIVG


Jesus don't tell me that!!

Ill buy from mwave next time me thinks


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Major bummer with that hexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that rig of yours looks really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very niiiiice


Thank you!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow, nice rig Cannis-X, please make a run for the Top 30 Unigine Valley, especially with that 590.


Thank you! Yeah man, I just have to get everything reinstalled again...LOL, might take me a while, but yeah!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berticus22*
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on overclocking my 3820 cpu with a rampage IV motherboard. Looking for a stable 24/7 overclock. Never overclocked in my life so any tips would be appreciated lol.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel I7 3820 3.6ghz
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16gb
> GPU: GTX 680
> PSU: Forgot the brand its 1080w tho
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
> MOBO: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> edit: Also can I join the owner's list
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2705478
> 
> =D


http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/840_40#post_17331065

These are the voltages I got on a 3820. The chip was decent, 5ghz capable but not a golden chip. Also read that thread some, it's what you're looking for. Ask in there for more feedback from 3820 guys. Watch out for homecinema, he's the resident 3820 madman.

First thing is to read the RIVE uefi guide, follow all the settings that apply to you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/0_40

Normally er in most, nearly all cases set llc=high. Before you get to a real overclock, figure out how much droop you get at this llc setting, ie. volts inputed and volts monitored underload. This really is the most crucial part of overclocking imo. Then ya gotta balance vtt (1.1v ish memory related) and vccsa (1.05v ish). PLL doesn't need to be high on x79 (1.5-1.6v). That should get you started on your way.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 'SNIP'
> Also read that thread some, it's what you're looking for. Ask in there for more feedback from 3820 guys. Watch out for HOMECINEMA-PC , he's the resident 3820 Madman 'SNIP'


Agreed


----------



## Canis-X

I second that....lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I second that....lol










So whats your next FAIL







they come in threes you know


----------



## Canis-X

LOL...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....Murphy's sleeping! LMAO


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whats your next FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they come in threes you know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> LOL...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....Murphy's sleeping! LMAO


Yep this one is.....

And this one isn't ............ MAN


----------



## Devious Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Jesus don't tell me that!!
> 
> Ill buy from mwave next time me thinks


I hope you all the best.


----------



## alancsalt

Murphy never sleeps.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Murphy never sleeps.


Not on this thread anyways







......But the MADMAN does


----------



## badkarma013

I love this board


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma013*
> 
> I love this board


If I had to love a board it would be this one too.


----------



## z0ki

Its a great board without a doubt! I wonder if they will make a dual cpu one







maybe some how have two 2011 chips on the one board!! Who would love that as much as me??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Its a great board without a doubt! I wonder if they will make a dual cpu one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some how have two 2011 chips on the one board!! Who would love that as much as me??


Except the Xeon 2011 cpus don't have an unlocked mutli and can only overclock using the base clock. So you might get a couple hundred MHz extra for an OC. Don't need a ROG board for that.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Except the Xeon 2011 cpus don't have an unlocked mutli and can only overclock using the base clock. So you might get a couple hundred MHz extra for an OC. Don't need a ROG board for that.


I did say a 2011 CPU (meaning the 3930k 3970x) not Xeons







.. I was just throwing it out there that it would be good to see a rampage extreme board that can handle 2x 3970x etc..


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I did say a 2011 CPU (meaning the 3930k 3970x) not Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I was just throwing it out there that it would be good to see a rampage extreme board that can handle 2x 3970x etc..


Exept that would not work. You need to use Xeons as they have 2 QPI links. 39x0k/x only have one.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Exept that would not work. You need to use Xeons as they have 2 QPI links. 39x0k/x only have one.


I know i know.. But i was saying what IF! Would be nice lol


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Its a great board without a doubt! I wonder if they will make a dual cpu one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some how have two 2011 chips on the one board!! Who would love that as much as me??


well IF that was possible and IF they would make such a thing i would love to get one







) but we never see what we really wish for


----------



## Zaca

Hi everyone!
I've been in conversation with a friend of mine and found that he has the same setup I have.
He has a 3930K and is gold, 4.8GHz at 1.350v stable















Look at the video he did

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2mB42jFIfs


----------



## thunder_2008

Hello all recently purchased rampage IV extreme, 3930, gtx690 and gskill 32GB trident 2400mhz memory it worked half way for one day then upon posting I get only the code b2 which I noticed is the same code whenever I entered bios setting.

All four of the 8gb 2400mhz speed Gskill memory sticks show up in bios under hardware settings yet in windows only 16 to 24gb ever show up. Also, the first day of the install the GTX690 card did not show up in the bios setting under hardware yet it worked until the 2nd day ...

Now, when the RIVE says b2 it only slightly lights up the monitor the latter of which switches from standby to active as if it is receiving a signal yet there is no video at all?

I switched the GTX690 to other PCIE slots yet then it would not even post at all.

Already got an rma for the Rampage IV Extreme, now waiting to get approval for an rma for the GTX690 card, and I will return/exchange the 3930 cpu as I feel it too is defective for it never showed the video card as being on any of the PCIE slots and the cpu has graphics integration?

Well, I also had issues with getting the bios updater utility to work so I never was able to update from 1101 bios to the newer 3000 series bios settings.

Any clues, pointers on whether or not GSkill Trident memory will work with this board or maybe the motherboard was just faulty, because the trident series are in fact quad-channel memory modules that have been tested to work at 2400mhz speed even though the reference is 1333mhz.

Well, please someone anyone with any suggestions and/or advise let me know.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaca*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I've been in conversation with a friend of mine and found that he has the same setup I have.
> He has a 3930K and is gold, 4.8GHz at 1.350v stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the video he did
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2mB42jFIfs


I have money that I could blue screen it. haha. What kind of stability testing did he do?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder_2008*
> 
> Hello all recently purchased rampage IV extreme, 3930, gtx690 and gskill 32GB trident 2400mhz memory it worked half way for one day then upon posting I get only the code b2 which I noticed is the same code whenever I entered bios setting.
> 
> All four of the 8gb 2400mhz speed Gskill memory sticks show up in bios under hardware settings yet in windows only 16 to 24gb ever show up. Also, the first day of the install the GTX690 card did not show up in the bios setting under hardware yet it worked until the 2nd day ...
> 
> Now, when the RIVE says b2 it only slightly lights up the monitor the latter of which switches from standby to active as if it is receiving a signal yet there is no video at all?
> 
> I switched the GTX690 to other PCIE slots yet then it would not even post at all.
> 
> Already got an rma for the Rampage IV Extreme, now waiting to get approval for an rma for the GTX690 card, and I will return/exchange the 3930 cpu as I feel it too is defective for it never showed the video card as being on any of the PCIE slots and the cpu has graphics integration?
> 
> Well, I also had issues with getting the bios updater utility to work so I never was able to update from 1101 bios to the newer 3000 series bios settings.
> 
> Any clues, pointers on whether or not GSkill Trident memory will work with this board or maybe the motherboard was just faulty, because the trident series are in fact quad-channel memory modules that have been tested to work at 2400mhz speed even though the reference is 1333mhz.
> 
> Well, please someone anyone with any suggestions and/or advise let me know.


Did you ever try it with less ram?

If not did you set the Ai Overclock Tuner = [X.M.P], in DRAM Timing Control enable Rampage Tweak to Mode1, Set the CPU VCCSA Voltage = [Manual Mode]
and adjust the CPU VCCSA Manual Voltage = [1.2v] (Asus said 1.25v, but most here would say that high hastens degradation?)

It is all about the quality or strength of your IMC that decides if you can get 32GB or more of DDR3 memory stable. Problems can arise when people use ram that was designed for a different chipset. Main factor determining success is the IMC on your CPU. We make it easier for the IMC by choosing ram designed to work with the specific platform used.

That's advice taken from Asus .


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder_2008*
> 
> Hello all recently purchased rampage IV extreme, 3930, gtx690 and gskill 32GB trident 2400mhz memory it worked half way for one day then upon posting I get only the code b2 which I noticed is the same code whenever I entered bios setting.
> 
> All four of the 8gb 2400mhz speed Gskill memory sticks show up in bios under hardware settings yet in windows only 16 to 24gb ever show up. Also, the first day of the install the GTX690 card did not show up in the bios setting under hardware yet it worked until the 2nd day ...
> 
> Now, when the RIVE says b2 it only slightly lights up the monitor the latter of which switches from standby to active as if it is receiving a signal yet there is no video at all?
> 
> I switched the GTX690 to other PCIE slots yet then it would not even post at all.
> 
> Already got an rma for the Rampage IV Extreme, now waiting to get approval for an rma for the GTX690 card, and I will return/exchange the 3930 cpu as I feel it too is defective for it never showed the video card as being on any of the PCIE slots and the cpu has graphics integration?
> 
> Well, I also had issues with getting the bios updater utility to work so I never was able to update from 1101 bios to the newer 3000 series bios settings.
> 
> Any clues, pointers on whether or not GSkill Trident memory will work with this board or maybe the motherboard was just faulty, because the trident series are in fact quad-channel memory modules that have been tested to work at 2400mhz speed even though the reference is 1333mhz.
> 
> Well, please someone anyone with any suggestions and/or advise let me know.


Sounds to me like you need to reseat your CPU in the socket. How tight did you tweak down on the CPU heat sink cooler? Just remember, this is not a car/truck you are working on, you don't need the screws to be super tight. Snug is all you want and a very light touch is all is needed.

You may wish to try with your current motherboard before you send it out as I don't think they are making it any more so you might have a really hard time getting a new one back.


----------



## Maximization

I think i read somewhere intel spec is 5ilbs of torque needed to tighten a socket 2011 cpu cooler.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder_2008*
> 
> Hello all recently purchased rampage IV extreme, 3930, gtx690 and gskill 32GB trident 2400mhz memory it worked half way for one day then upon posting I get only the code b2 which I noticed is the same code whenever I entered bios setting.
> 
> All four of the 8gb 2400mhz speed Gskill memory sticks show up in bios under hardware settings *yet in windows only 16 to 24gb ever show up*. Also, the first day of the install the GTX690 card did not show up in the bios setting under hardware yet it worked until the 2nd day ...
> 
> Now, when the RIVE says b2 it only slightly lights up the monitor the latter of which switches from standby to active as if it is receiving a signal yet there is no video at all?
> 
> I switched the GTX690 to other PCIE slots yet then it would not even post at all.
> 
> Already got an rma for the Rampage IV Extreme, now waiting to get approval for an rma for the GTX690 card, and I will return/exchange the 3930 cpu as I feel it too is defective for it never showed the video card as being on any of the PCIE slots and the cpu has graphics integration?
> 
> Well, I also had issues with getting the bios updater utility to work so I never was able to update from 1101 bios to the newer 3000 series bios settings.
> 
> Any clues, pointers on whether or not GSkill Trident memory will work with this board or maybe the motherboard was just faulty, because the trident series are in fact quad-channel memory modules that have been tested to work at 2400mhz speed even though the reference is 1333mhz.
> 
> Well, please someone anyone with any suggestions and/or advise let me know.


Reseat everything I had to reseat the ram with both Ram installs I did. I don't know how I missed seated them. When you update your Bios with the USB it takes a good amount of time. Just be patient. You will see the lights blinking faster and faster until its done but it will still need to restart at less one more time after that don't shut it down at any point when starting the bios flash you might need a updated bios for your ram. I would hold off RMA the 690 until you figure out if its the board or not. Also make sure your ram is in all red colored slots.


----------



## Prrsha

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Newegg just got their *final* shipment for asus rampage extreme motherboards in. Good luck to those who need them! I got an extra one in the event my current one ever dies. It never hurts to have a backup since they have been discontinued. =>.<=;;


----------



## Maximization

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:no-smile


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prrsha*
> 
> I just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Newegg just got their *final* shipment for asus rampage extreme motherboards in. Good luck to those who need them! I got an extra one in the event my current one ever dies. It never hurts to have a backup since they have been discontinued. =>.<=;;


I'm quite sure if your board ever dies and you need to RMA it ASUS will provide another Rampage IV Extreme, pretty sure they will have a good amount of boards for RMA.


----------



## tsm106

I'm angry and sad at the same time!


----------



## Dustin1

Good thing I got the Formula


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prrsha*
> 
> I just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Newegg just got their *final* shipment for asus rampage extreme motherboards in. Good luck to those who need them! I got an extra one in the event my current one ever dies. It never hurts to have a backup since they have been discontinued. =>.<=;;


Source?


----------



## ericeod

I just added 25 to my cart and it came back saying newegg only has 13 available. if this is their last stock, then 13 is all there is from newegg!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I just added 25 to my cart and it came back saying newegg only has 13 available. if this is their last stock, then 13 is all there is from newegg!


*Twenty Five!!!???*


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Twenty Five!!!???*


I wasn't actually planning on buying them. I just wanted to see how many were left.


----------



## Canis-X

Anyone have any contacts with ASUS that can find out what's going on for sure? That would be a serious +REP there...LOL


----------



## driftingforlife

I just sent an email to mine.


----------



## Canis-X

Sweet DFL, thank you!!! Hopefully "the story" is not internal eyes only.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

anyone have any experience with the MIPS RIVE blocks? Thinking about switching to them from my EK ones.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> anyone have any experience with the MIPS RIVE blocks? Thinking about switching to them from my EK ones.


*eviltommyng* does, PM him, he will answer you.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

awesome, tyvm


----------



## shilka

Welcome to the lightshow







How come i cant see my name on the member list???


----------



## Prrsha

I was wondering why it was near impossible to get a board, so I contacted Asus on the phone directly. When I asked why so many merchants said the board was marked as discontinued, asus said this: The Rampage extreme board has been discontinued. It is not due to the quality of the board itself, but the fact that Intel's newer processors won't support the socket of the board. We are discontinuing the board to focus on newer socket technology.


----------



## Phelan

Hey guys, wondering if you could help me out. I bought a Rampage IV Gene a couple months ago and it sat in a box waiting for more parts. Well, finally I got everything together yesterday, and went to power it on. I clicked the power button- nothing. And that's when pressing the onboard power button. The chip is a 3820. I have already used BIOS flashback to change the BIOS setup to .CAP and updated it to the 3404 BIOS But still I don't get any reaction when pushing the power button. I tested the GPU and the PSU, and neither are the problem. Any thoughts? I did have all 4 DIMM slots occupied, but I can't imagine that not letting it do anything? I'm stumped.


----------



## Sazexa

So I think I'm going to get a Rampage IV Formula over the Extreme for my build. Reasons being:

Formula has more than enough features for me.
An Extreme would "fit" in a 550D, but not very well. (Would need to do a light mod.)
I won't need over 32GB of memory. I won't need over 16. lol
Quite cheaper, still has a great look to it.
Seems like a fair decision, if you ask me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prrsha*
> 
> I was wondering why it was near impossible to get a board, so I contacted Asus on the phone directly. When I asked why so many merchants said the board was marked as discontinued, asus said this: The Rampage extreme board has been discontinued. It is not due to the quality of the board itself, but the fact that Intel's newer processors won't support the socket of the board. We are discontinuing the board to focus on newer socket technology.


Does this mean no Ivy-E?


----------



## Canis-X

Bummer about the RIVE....but I am really glad that I got a refurb before they were completely gone at least!!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hey guys, wondering if you could help me out. I bought a Rampage IV Gene a couple months ago and it sat in a box waiting for more parts. Well, finally I got everything together yesterday, and went to power it on. I clicked the power button- nothing. And that's when pressing the onboard power button. The chip is a 3820. I have already used BIOS flashback to change the BIOS setup to .CAP and updated it to the 3404 BIOS But still I don't get any reaction when pushing the power button. I tested the GPU and the PSU, and neither are the problem. Any thoughts? I did have all 4 DIMM slots occupied, but I can't imagine that not letting it do anything? I'm stumped.


When using the flashback, did you wait until the light on the flashback button goes out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does this mean no Ivy-E?


Not necessarily. IVY-E still can or not compatible with X79 2011 socket. There will probably new motherboard with newer chipset for IVY-E but IVY-E probably still compatible with X79 motherboard, just like IVY case. Only time will tell.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Bummer about the RIVE....but I am really glad that I got a refurb before they were completely gone at least!!


Well that's good for you







having spares at your joint is a priority cause murphy lives at your place









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 'SNIP'
> Not necessarily. IVY-E still can or not compatible with X79 2011 socket. There will probably new motherboard with newer chipset for IVY-E but IVY-E probably still compatible with X79 motherboard, just like IVY case. Only time will tell.


As long as whatever they do they get it right . If I get the new board down the track I will not be impressed if I have to RMA it after 3hrs like my R4F


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When using the flashback, did you wait until the light on the flashback button goes out?
> ...


Yeah I waited until it stopped blinking.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Yeah I waited until it stopped blinking.


Sorry, I missed the whole story. I thought this happen after flashback. Anyway, possibly you have faulty board. Before RMA it, try assembled outside the case with only CPU (with CPU cooler of course), only one stick of RAM & GPU.

BTW, don't clear CMOS because BIOS conversion to CAP actually not finished yet.


----------



## Neo Zuko

No more RIVEs means my club membership becomes exclusive!!! Is there an official list somewhere? If so I should be on it as I own a RIVE.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> No more RIVEs means my club membership becomes exclusive!!! Is there an official list somewhere? If so I should be on it as I own a RIVE.


The owner's list is posted on the first post of this thread!


----------



## shilka

Here is my CPU-Z validation





And here is the beast itself







Can i have my name on the member list?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713031
> 
> Can i have my name on the member list?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you


----------



## nleksan

I'm curious; if the board is EOL, what happens should one of us need to RMA it through Asus? I assume they have a finite number of "extra" boards, but after they are expended, are they going to try and pull some c**p and refuse RMA's, or give people the "new socket" boards?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I'm curious; if the board is EOL, what happens should one of us need to RMA it through Asus? I assume they have a finite number of "extra" boards, but after they are expended, are they going to try and pull some c**p and refuse RMA's, or give people the "new socket" boards?


Most likely either replace it with another Rampage IV Extreme or offer you one from the "new socket".


----------



## tsm106

I wouldn't mind a Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wouldn't mind a Rampage V Extreme.


The only thing i dont like about the Rampage IV is there is only 4 SATA III ports if they make a Rampage V they need to have more then 4 SATA III ports

6 or 8 SATA III ports would be nice


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wouldn't mind a Rampage V Extreme.


That would be very niiiice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The only thing i dont like about the Rampage IV is there is only 4 SATA III ports if they make a Rampage V they need to have more then 4 SATA III ports
> 
> 6 or 8 SATA III ports would be nice


Most definitely more sata 3 ports







I could run another ssd in raid0 on win8









Never o/c'd my ram from 2133 - 2400 before







[email protected]


----------



## sherlock

and RIVE is out of stock again at Newegg. I wonder if ASUS have something to show at CEBIT next week.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> and RIVE is out of stock again at Newegg. I wonder if ASUS have something to show at CEBIT next week.


We can only hope. Holding out to replace my rive blocks b/c of it..


----------



## Prrsha

Some UK retailers have RIVE in stock. If anyone needs some still I can link you to the vendors. Just let me know. :3


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prrsha*
> 
> I was wondering why it was near impossible to get a board, so I contacted Asus on the phone directly. When I asked why so many merchants said the board was marked as discontinued, asus said this: *The Rampage extreme board has been discontinued. It is not due to the quality of the board itself, but the fact that Intel's newer processors won't support the socket of the board. We are discontinuing the board to focus on newer socket technology.*


Did he reply this to you in an Email? If possible can we get a screenshot of this Email?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Did he reply this to you in an Email? If possible can we get a screenshot of this Email?


Agreed seems strange replacing such an expensive high end socket so soon.


----------



## pledgy

Here is the boi!



and a monsta rad to cool the 5 GHz cpu and 1575 MHz 7970


Last, but not least the sound system...


----------



## kcuestag

Out of curiosity, what waterblocks are the best to cool the whole motherboard?


----------



## Neo Zuko

I picked the MIPS RIVE Copper POM set.


----------



## Wookieelover

Well totally out of the blue my RIVF has stopped booting.

00 error code on the board.

So is it dead?
I have tried everything and no luck at all.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Well totally out of the blue my RIVF has stopped booting.
> 
> 00 error code on the board.
> 
> So is it dead?
> I have tried everything and no luck at all.


Tried re-seating the CPU?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Well totally out of the blue my RIVF has stopped booting.
> 
> 00 error code on the board.
> 
> So is it dead?
> I have tried everything and no luck at all.


I know you haven't been stressing that chip out vcore wise , sounds like the board to me







cause mine did the same thing when I first got it running fine then 00 out of the blue . But normally 00 is a dead chippey . So if u can get your chip tested you will know fer sure


----------



## Wookieelover

Yeah i have.
Also pulled all ram out.
Tried single sticks.
Switched to second bios...

Right now i am re flashing the bios but i am not hopefull. From what others have experienced with same code its dead jim.

Gotta say i am pretty dissapointed in it.
3 months of use then dead.


----------



## tsm106

Dead chip... but how`d it die? Normally you`d have to abuse the chip like a madman or accidentally volt it like mad to fry it....


----------



## Wookieelover

How can you be so sure its a dead chip?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Yeah i have.
> Also pulled all ram out.
> Tried single sticks.
> Switched to second bios...
> 
> Right now i am re flashing the bios but i am not hopefull. From what others have experienced with same code its dead jim.
> 
> Gotta say i am pretty dissapointed in it.
> 3 months of use then dead.


Get the chippy tested first if no go RMA the mongrel or if you can put another chippy in the board just to check.....its not the board


----------



## Prrsha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Did he reply this to you in an Email? If possible can we get a screenshot of this Email?


It was a phone call, so sadly no I have no screen shots. I am sure if you call their consumer relations department, you would get the same response. Their contact information is available with a simple google search.

Tigerdirect also said that ASUS is no longer filling orders for the boards.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I picked the MIPS RIVE Copper POM set.


Where did you get the MIPS Set in COPPER??? I have been looking for just the regular NI/Blk kit everywhere, but if a copper edition is available I'd be all over that! Could you post a link, or even just PM me???


----------



## Man|aC

Hey all,

I am looking at getting a 3930k and this board.

Can it fit 3 X EVGA 4gb 680 sli and a sound card?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prrsha*
> 
> I was wondering why it was near impossible to get a board, so I contacted Asus on the phone directly. When I asked why so many merchants said the board was marked as discontinued, asus said this: The Rampage extreme board has been discontinued. It is not due to the quality of the board itself, but the fact that Intel's newer processors won't support the socket of the board. We are discontinuing the board to focus on newer socket technology.


I see EOL list everyday, do not see RIVE on that list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking at getting a 3930k and this board.
> 
> Can it fit 3 X EVGA 4gb 680 sli and a sound card?


Yes


----------



## tsm106

Google shopping shows no shortage of boards.


----------



## cputech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> My next upgrade. Just need to match it with the 3960x.


agreed but my 3820 seems to be kicking some ass for a starter cpu


----------



## cputech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Get the chippy tested first if no go RMA the mongrel or if you can put another chippy in the board just to check.....its not the board


i got a cmo you can try mine seemed to do the same thing i had to keep hitting the clear cmos button just to get it up. it seems that i have a stable one now but when i tried to mess with the settings with my phone, via Bluetooth it got all messed up.


----------



## Xephyron

Can I join please?









http://valid.canardpc.com/2709864


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Well totally out of the blue my RIVF has stopped booting.
> 
> 00 error code on the board.
> 
> So is it dead?
> I have tried everything and no luck at all.


Put the mobo in LN2 mode and see if it boots up. Pin on the top right of the board.


----------



## Man|aC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I see EOL list everyday, do not see RIVE on that list.
> Yes


Thanks!

Much appreciated!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xephyron*
> 
> Can I join please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2709864


----------



## Xephyron

Thanks!


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Put the mobo in LN2 mode and see if it boots up. Pin on the top right of the board.


Yep i tried that already :-(
Have done everything possible to get it working again. Going to take chip to place of purchase tomorrow and see if they will replace it. I think they should even without the receipt as i have the packaging and serial codes and that will match their sold stock. Otherwise i will contact Intel directly and they can rma it.

Just hoping it is the chip and not the RIVF.
Lost as to what happened to it for death to occur.


----------



## sherlock

Just checked Newegg and RIVE is back in stock (looks like they have 43), but the Prices are now at *$499.99*. So the usual Newegg strategy of Out of Stock->Discontinued->Back in Stock with Price Hike


----------



## anubis1127

Ouch.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'd pay it, it's that good!









I do hate that Newegg says "Discontinued" on some items, then next day or so, it's back in stock.


----------



## Prrsha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking at getting a 3930k and this board.
> 
> Can it fit 3 X EVGA 4gb 680 sli and a sound card?


Be forewarned if you have large blocks on those gpus, the small pci-e slot can be a very tight squeeze with some sound cards. You shouldn't have a problem with a pci card however.

On a side note, your sig pic makes me want to dig up my wing commander cds again :3


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prrsha*
> 
> Be forewarned if you have large blocks on those gpus, the small pci-e slot can be a very tight squeeze with some sound cards. You shouldn't have a problem with a *pci card* however.
> 
> On a side note, your sig pic makes me want to dig up my wing commander cds again :3


There isn't a pci slot on the Rampage IV mobos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking at getting a 3930k and this board.
> 
> Can it fit 3 X EVGA 4gb 680 sli and a sound card?


There is enough room on the last red pci-E slot on the Rampage IV Formula or Extreme for a soundcard with three gtx 680 4gb in sli, no problems there.


----------



## alancsalt

The Extreme has no PCI slot/s, only PCIe...and if you've got three double slot graphics cards you have no hope of putting anything in the PCIe x1 slot, because the third card covers its case slot.....

(If you use 2B [black slot] then 2A doesn't work, it's one or the other...)

Maybe if your third card was in the last PCIe slot - odd spacing and x16, x8, x8 instead of x16, x8, x16 using the slots recommended....



Ah, ninja'd while composing. I defer to MrTOOSHORT - use the last PCIe x16 slot (which runs at x8)


----------



## Hoppo2Def

I want in...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2718965


----------



## bustacap22

"I want to join this Club."

http://valid.canardpc.com/2719512


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoppo2Def*
> 
> I want in...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2718965



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> "I want to join this Club."
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2719512


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Just checked Newegg and RIVE is back in stock (looks like they have 43), but the Prices are now at *$499.99*. So the usual Newegg strategy of Out of Stock->Discontinued->Back in Stock with Price Hike


MSRP is $449, gotta love Newegg.

I wonder if you can haggle with Newegg?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> MSRP is $449, gotta love Newegg.
> 
> I wonder if you can haggle with Newegg?


It's a bit funny how they're selling it at $500, even more expensive than buying it here in Europe, where I can get it for $480 or so.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It's a bit funny how they're selling it at $500, even more expensive than buying it here in Europe, where I can get it for $480 or so.



I don't need one but they are $500AU + here for long time


----------



## kcuestag

Now that I see that picture, do you guys ever use the OC Key thingie? I never used it ever since I got my RIVE about 3 months ago.


----------



## Canis-X

I've tried it once....it was alright but definitely not worth the hassle of attaching it to the DVI port....real BIG PITA!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've tried it once....it was alright but definitely not worth the hassle of attaching it to the DVI port....real BIG PITA!!!


Gidday bloke







so what you are saying is " it is crap "


----------



## Canis-X

In a word....yeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## kcuestag

Good to know, that's what I thought as well. I kinda like the traditional way of going into BIOS.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am about to drop the cash on this mobo today tired of the issues with my EVGA Classified.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am about to drop the cash on this mobo today tired of the issues with my EVGA Classified.


I hope your new board comes with the latest bios


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I hope your new board comes with the latest bios


Is there something wrong with the latest bios?


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I hope your new board comes with the latest bios


Did I miss something? Is there an issue with NOT having the latest BIOS??


----------



## _REAPER_

I said to hell with it, I purchased this mobo it cannot be worse than my EVGA MOBO


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I hope your new board comes with the latest bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? Is there an issue with NOT having the latest BIOS??
Click to expand...

Well, when they say every new bios "improves stability", then with the latest bios in, these boards must be veritable rocks by now? No?


----------



## _REAPER_

I look forward to getting this mobo hear nothing but good things


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I look forward to getting this mobo hear nothing but good things


Trust me, it will be the best board you have ever owned. EVGA is just utter crap now.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to have to get some coaching on how to OC this board.


----------



## _REAPER_

Simple question how high is the Gamers OC in the BIOS menu?


----------



## Maximization

I used those presents to learn basic overclock settings, they tend to overvolt a little too much though


----------



## _REAPER_

What does it take the OC to and with those settings do I need to waterblock the MOBO. I am thinking to only run 4.5ghz only and I am trying to talk myself into not spending money on a waterblock for the MOBO LOL


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What does it take the OC to and with those settings do I need to waterblock the MOBO. I am thinking to only run 4.5ghz only and I am trying to talk myself into not spending money on a waterblock for the MOBO LOL


You don't really need a waterblock unless you're going for something crazy like 5GHz.


----------



## Maximization

Its going to depend an allot of factors, CPU type, Memory installed, how many resources being used like video cards, psu level etc etc.
I have a base level 3820 with 64 gigs, it is easy to overclock but has multiplier limits, so i have to mess with blck, and strap more then say someone with a fully unlocked multiplier.

My saved oc profiles that have been stable are 4.3, 4.6, 4.8 and 5.0. I have not pushed further. I am waiting for price drops on anouther 7870 to see how my 3d mark score will change with cross fire set up.

For everyday use i use XMP, which make me run at 3.8 and my 64 gig of ram run at 1600.


----------



## Shznittle

Hello all,

Can someone post a link to a cpu OC guide for me please? I've had no problems playing around with software OC'ing GTX Titan or the RAM through BIOS, but haven't been able to OC CPU through software or bios via Rampage IV Extreme. Thanks fellas!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shznittle*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Can someone post a link to a cpu OC guide for me please? I've had no problems playing around with software OC'ing GTX Titan or the RAM through BIOS, but haven't been able to OC CPU through software or bios via Rampage IV Extreme. Thanks fellas!


From first post of thread. (Always a good idea to check out the first post of a thread to see what sort of FAQ info is available.)


Spoiler: SB-E Overclocking, Leaderboard, RIVE UEFI, and Overclocking Guides/Help



***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79...
== Sandy Bridge-E == Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club ==
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - UEFI Guide for Overclocking
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide
OverclockersClub Forums ASUS Rampage IV Extreme OC BIOS Settings
Asus Overclocking Guide by Raja, on OCN


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, when they say every new bios "improves stability", then with the latest bios in, these boards must be veritable rocks by now? No?


As long as the one he gets has 2105 or later its all good but if its a earlier bios he'll have to the .cap thingy


----------



## Maximization

Curious has anyone used Hotwire and any tips or warnings. I managed to get a 2nd video card and looking into the Hotwire use


----------



## Shznittle

I want to join this club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2722945

http://valid.canardpc.com/2722945


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shznittle*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2722945
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2722945


----------



## _REAPER_

I want to get added.... IF I cannot do a CPUZ right now because I am deployed can I show you proof that I am deployed? and send a CPUz in July when I get off this deployment?


----------



## alancsalt

I would wait for your cpuz validation before adding. There is nothing to stop you posting here in the meantime.


----------



## x2ezx

Add me please!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2722790

http://valid.canardpc.com/2724004


----------



## qwkslvr

Any chance if the Silver Arrow SB-E can fit in a R4F board and have the first pcie slot usable? I'm debating if I should get the R4F or the R4E because I've read somewhere that I do get a bit more clearance with the R4E. I just wanted to confirm before I make my purchases.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> Add me please!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2722790
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2724004


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwkslvr*
> 
> Any chance if the Silver Arrow SB-E can fit in a R4F board and have the first pcie slot usable? I'm debating if I should get the R4F or the R4E because I've read somewhere that I do get a bit more clearance with the R4E. I just wanted to confirm before I make my purchases.


This is the old version of the Silver Arrow but the new one sould not be wider as far as i know


This is the Silver Arrow SB-E on a R4G


Silver Arrow SB-E on a X79 board dont know which one


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^^^^^
Gigabyte UP4


----------



## shilka

Looks like it will fit on a R4G with no problems so cant see why there sould be problems with the bigger R4F and R4E boards


----------



## iandroo888

So recently (dont know when, maybe within the last week) my RAID 1+0 had failed. It consists of 4 drives made up of all Western Digital VelociRaptor 600GB drives. So one of the RAID's (whether 0 or 1) is failing. When i go into Computer Management, and look in Disk Management, it shows me 3 disks, 2 that are dynamic and foreign with a yellow triangle ! sign and disk 3 is unknown 1061.90GB thats not initialized and shows unallocated.

Any ideas how to fix? or rather figure out which drive has the problem? had posted its own thread before but not really any one answer. hoping u guys with same board would be more familiar



the whited bar one is Create Raid i believe... should i assume 4 and 5 is the one that failed? but how do i fix it?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Curious has anyone used Hotwire and any tips or warnings. I managed to get a 2nd video card and looking into the Hotwire use


I'm looking into mine now. Just need to figure out where to solder the wires onto my GPUs.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm looking into mine now. Just need to figure out where to solder the wires onto my GPUs.


Its only ment to be used with ASUS DCII and Matrix cards.


----------



## deafboy

Why do you say that? I've seen it done with non-asus cards. ASUS just happens to mark the points on some of their cards.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Its only ment to be used with ASUS DCII and Matrix cards.


I did not know that, on the rog forums they actually had pics for the reference 7870 I have, I was under the suspicion all cards had the points


----------



## _REAPER_

I have a question the 4 pin on the RIVE do you need it? Also if your running 3 gpus do you need the 4pin at the bottom of the mobo? What is the EZ plug 1 as well. Sorry to be asking alot of questions I am currently in AFG, this is helping me take my mind off a few things that happened today,


----------



## Maximization

short answer is yes use all power inputs on board.


----------



## alancsalt

Had a system crash 124 which would not restart...kept getting code 34 on my RIVE which indicates insufficient GPU power (??????) Ah, few interpretations of Code 34, unclear...
Changed to alternate bios, booted, changed back to original, booted again, got error message, breathed.....

OK, rather leave it for now. Running sfc /scannow Still need a temperature drop.Currently 26C...the ambient has hardly changed for three weeks now...its not natural...

I managed to get a F12 screenshot just before it crashed....160 fps and 4853 in Unigine Valley - didn't like benching at 4950MHz - might have to add another PSU maybe, or get another 20amp line that isn't shared. Unsure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have a question the 4 pin on the RIVE do you need it? Also if your running 3 gpus do you need the 4pin at the bottom of the mobo? What is the EZ plug 1 as well. Sorry to be asking alot of questions I am currently in AFG, this is helping me take my mind off a few things that happened today,


ezplug 1...extra gpu power
ezplug 2 extra ram power (takes floppy type plug next to ezplug 1)
Quote:


> The EZ Plug connectors provide additional power to the memory modules and PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots. Connect a 6-pin power cable to EZ_PLUG_1 *when installing four PCIe3.0 x16 display cards* to provide sufficient power supply. Connect a 4-pin power cable to EZ_PLUG_2 to provide stable power supply to the DIMMs.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Had a system crash 124 which would not restart...kept getting code 34 on my RIVE which indicates insufficient GPU power (??????) Ah, few interpretations of Code 34, unclear...
> Changed to alternate bios, booted, changed back to original, booted again, got error message, breathed.....
> 
> OK, rather leave it for now. Running sfc /scannow Still need a temperature drop.Currently 26C...the ambient has hardly changed for three weeks now...its not natural...
> 
> I managed to get a F12 screenshot just before it crashed....160 fps and 4853 in Unigine Valley - didn't like benching at 4950MHz - might have to add another PSU maybe, or get another 20amp line that isn't shared. Unsure.
> ezplug 1...extra gpu power
> ezplug 2 extra ram power (takes floppy type plug next to ezplug 1)


Do you have a link to the cables that I can get them online


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Had a system crash 124 which would not restart...kept getting code 34 on my RIVE which indicates insufficient GPU power (??????) Ah, few interpretations of Code 34, unclear...
> Changed to alternate bios, booted, changed back to original, booted again, got error message, breathed.....
> 
> OK, rather leave it for now. Running sfc /scannow Still need a temperature drop.Currently 26C...the ambient has hardly changed for three weeks now...its not natural...
> 
> I managed to get a F12 screenshot just before it crashed....160 fps and 4853 in Unigine Valley - didn't like benching at 4950MHz - might have to add another PSU maybe, or get another 20amp line that isn't shared. Unsure.
> ezplug 1...extra gpu power
> ezplug 2 extra ram power (takes floppy type plug next to ezplug 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the cables that I can get them online
Click to expand...

They are just standard PSU plugs. Actually to get my extra 6 pin (Running tri-sli I had run out of GPU cables) I just used one of those molex adapter to six pin plugs you often get with mobos or GPUs.... The other one is the same as you'd use for a floppy drive, which is usually on the end of at least one string of 12v molex HDD plugs...


----------



## _REAPER_

Double post


----------



## _REAPER_

How did you route your cable if you dont mind me asking and do you have a pic


----------



## Zilart

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725125


----------



## booya

Am I right that we don't need a water block for PCH? First I had Koolance MB-ASR4E (good but why we need excessive restriction)? So water only for VRM-zone. Under water PCH temp was under 35C (depends on water temp).

For a new RIVE (my first board have a little died) I've got EK-FB KIT RE4 LE! It's the same as full kit for VRM (you can click on these thumbs):



But for PCH only a small radiator (well, not so small for a chip with DTP 7.8W):



Now my temps of PCH are from 48 to 55C (depends on room temp and I got 3x GTX 680 over it, under water too). Good change? The flow is increased slightly (~6%, but my pump is already near to it's max pressure).

VRM-block change was only for fun, I thought it will be better, but now I can see - the same









And what about backplate (VRM) temp? It's hot anyway, even under a small overclock (4,5 GHz @ 1,36V and 300 kHz on VRM). After a few hrs of Linx, it had 75C (measured by IR-gun, directly on a small part of dat plate). And I got a few rads on it:



But at 900 kHz on VRM, temp will be ~85C! What about 5 GHz @ 1,45+V and 900 kHz (or more) on VRM? 100C? And without radiators?

I know that transistors can work at 125C and 150С it's about max (a really dangerous threshold), but for me it's not comfortable, to know they burning like in hell (never been there but sure it's hot anyway)









What about a water block on that plate? We can use something simple, e.g. from Enzothech or something else (but it gotta be with a flat bottom). As thermal interface we can use e.g. Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive. Or just another exhaust fan (have to cut a hole) with a small RPM, but it's not so fun as a water block (don't forghet - left side door is closed, so I have only 3 cm in height)







But I think it's a stupid idea...


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They are just standard PSU plugs. Actually to get my extra 6 pin (Running tri-sli I had run out of GPU cables) I just used one of those molex adapter to six pin plugs you often get with mobos or GPUs.... The other one is the same as you'd use for a floppy drive, which is usually on the end of at least one string of 12v molex HDD plugs...


I think that maybe that molex adapter is your gpu power problem. As the molex cable will not have the same amps draw from the psu as the dedicated gpu connections.
I always thought those molex to 6 pin adaptors were just stop gaps for low end psu/gpus, not meant for high end tri-sli gpus.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They are just standard PSU plugs. Actually to get my extra 6 pin (Running tri-sli I had run out of GPU cables) I just used one of those molex adapter to six pin plugs you often get with mobos or GPUs.... The other one is the same as you'd use for a floppy drive, which is usually on the end of at least one string of 12v molex HDD plugs...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that maybe that molex adapter is your gpu power problem. As the molex cable will not have the same amps draw from the psu as the dedicated gpu connections.
> I always thought those molex to 6 pin adaptors were just stop gaps for low end psu/gpus, not meant for high end tri-sli gpus.
Click to expand...

According to the manual that plug is only necessary for quads...
I've used up the leads that came with my Silverstone 1500W. I'll dig around and try to find a lead with the same wiring/plug arrangement - see if it makes a difference.

Regardless, waiting for my electrician to put another 20amp connection behind my desk, and will try running a second psu soon. (Getting another GTX 580 so will be benching quad...)

EDIT: Dug around in all the cable leftovers and found a six pin that fitted. Put it in and......benched Valley again. Hey, u might have broke my Unigine Valley black screen at 970MHz core jinx









Did a run after at 973MHz without blackscreen but one point lower score overall.... at 25C ambient, quite happy.


----------



## Fernando 1

FYI: Regarding the missing support of X79 RAID systems by Intel's actual RST(e) drivers v11.x.x.xxxx and v12.x.x.xxxx I just have started a new thread at the Chipset Forum of Intel Communities. You can find it here: http://communities.intel.com/message/185614#185614
Maybe this discussion will help to get a better RAID driver support for X79 chipsets by Intel in the near future.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have decided to get a 3970x to go with the new mobo lol... I am still trying to talk myself out of it but it is looking like I will go ahead and purchase it at the end of this month.


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have decided to get a 3970x to go with the new mobo lol... I am still trying to talk myself out of it but it is looking like I will go ahead and purchase it at the end of this month.


Do you need the 6 core?
As the 3820 will do 90% of what a 3980x can.
And will def overclock easily.
And costs $300 ish.

Just a suggestion to save you some cash.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have decided to get a 3970x to go with the new mobo lol... I am still trying to talk myself out of it but it is looking like I will go ahead and purchase it at the end of this month.


Unless you are doing heavy video editing or other software that require massive CPU power just go for a 3930K or a 3820

I have a 3820 myself and i do some video editing myself and i never found that the 3820 has too little power nor do i have any games where the 3820 is not enough

All in all the 3970X is a wate of money you could spend that in other places


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you are doing heavy video editing or other software that require massive CPU power just go for a 3930K or a 3820
> 
> I have a 3820 myself and i do some video editing myself and i never found that the 3820 has too little power nor do i have any games where the 3820 is not enough
> 
> All in all the 3970X is a wate of money you could spend that in other places


3970X is all about that extreme edition sticker  and higher stock clock than 3930K, It don't overclock better than 3930K and at the same clock the performance is near identical for $500 less.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, X is a price tag, good to pick if you plan to throw money at the window on a crazy rig with 4 Titan for example.
For power CPU use, better get a Xeon.


----------



## driftingforlife

X has more cache and from what I have seen a better IMC, but yes 3930k much much better value.


----------



## shilka

can't remember if i showed you already but this is my rig





Only thing that is missing for it to be finished is to sell my Asus GTX 680 CU II card and buy 2x EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 cards


----------



## Maximization

i agree with the above 3820 for normal usage un scientific computation things. I got the 3820 waiting for the ivy Bridge - E but don't even think I will need to upgrade for the stuff i do. But might upgrade to future proof.


----------



## RingingEars

Hey all.
1st time posting here at OCN. I just wanted to introduce myself.

I've been running the RIVE for a couple weeks now. Loving this board so far. Been running it at 4.2 (42x100 @ 1.3v)on the old 1305 BIOS(need to update). Not a great OC, but it's a start.
Here's some specs of my rig.
Asus R4E(goes without saying)
I7 3820
16gb Ripjaws Z 2133
x2 EVGA GTX 670 reference cards
mountain mods Pinnacle 24
water cooling consists of:
Raystorm block
XSPC RX360
750 pump/res combo. I have a swiftech 655 special edition and Phobya balancer 250 coming in from performance PCS this week to replace the XSPC 750 unit.
Monsoon fittings, but planning to replace with Bitspower.
I will be getting the blocks and other odds and ends for the 670s soon.

I'll try to get some pics up soon....

Tony.


----------



## Stateless

Hey Guys. I had to reset my motherboard and I downloaded the latest Bios version for my Asus Rampage IV Extreme. I had previously a rock steady OC of 4.8, but now for the life of cannot remember how I did it. My first 2 issues are as follows and I hope someone can help:

1.) No matter what setting, manual or XMP, when I try to use the Turbo Ratio of "By All Cores (Can Adjust in OS), the line right below it where you typically enter a value, it is locked into Auto. I cannot figure out how to change it so than I can enter a value.

2.) Almost the same thing when trying to use ann offset. When I hit offset and use the +/-, the line below it where you can enter the values is also locked into Auto.

I clearly remember when I did the original OC when I got the board that I was able to enter values into these fields, but now for the life of me, I cannot remember how to do it. I hope someone can help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> can't remember if i showed you already but this is my rig
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that is missing for it to be finished is to sell my Asus GTX 680 CU II card and buy 2x EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 cards


Holy red LEDs Batman.


----------



## z0ki

Daft question, but how do you use the 2nd BIOS on the RIVE? do I just press the bios button on the bottom right hand side of the motherboard? then i can load a different version firmware on that bios without the other one being affected?


----------



## _REAPER_

The only reason I want to get the 3970x is because I can get it for 600 dollars.. I already have a 3930K and can give it to my brother, question though do I need to update the bios to run the 3970x my MOBO is still in the box as I am currently in Afghanistan.


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys, trying to flash BIOS v1101 on Bios Chip #2 but when i plug it into the white USB at the back of the I/O shield, I hold down the ROG connect button for 3 seconds to flash the bios and it only blinks for around 2 seconds and then that's it?

Any ideas?

Tried renaming it to R4E.ROM then R4E.CAP with no luck.. Anyone able to enlighten me on this please?









***EDIT***

fixed it, remember from a while ago i read that you need to rename it to ERALL.ROM

So in case anyone is wondering, there you have it


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> So recently (dont know when, maybe within the last week) my RAID 1+0 had failed. It consists of 4 drives made up of all Western Digital VelociRaptor 600GB drives. So one of the RAID's (whether 0 or 1) is failing. When i go into Computer Management, and look in Disk Management, it shows me 3 disks, 2 that are dynamic and foreign with a yellow triangle ! sign and disk 3 is unknown 1061.90GB thats not initialized and shows unallocated.
> 
> Any ideas how to fix? or rather figure out which drive has the problem? had posted its own thread before but not really any one answer. hoping u guys with same board would be more familiar
> 
> 
> 
> the whited bar one is Create Raid i believe... should i assume 4 and 5 is the one that failed? but how do i fix it?


no one?


----------



## Maximization

RIVE is amazing


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait to get home on RR... I said to hell with it and got a 3970x


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> no one?


I was not going to comment because I have not raided with my RIVE, but with that raid you have stripping with mirroring. You can re build raid if only one disk fails, I think if you loose more then one it is lost. But I am not certain.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I was not going to comment because I have not raided with my RIVE, but with that raid you have stripping with mirroring. You can re build raid if only one disk fails, I think if you loose more then one it is lost. But I am not certain.


yeah i know that but ive never rebuilt one before. i was hoping there would be an option in the RAID settings screen i had screenshotted but i dont see it. and i dont wanna randomly try any selections so i dont accidentally screw anything up


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Holy red LEDs Batman.


Is it too much?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is it too much?


Meh, too much for my taste, but if you're into that type of thing, it looks fine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, too much for my taste, but if you're into that type of thing, it looks fine.


That is with all the lights and fans on max bright level normally the fans are on low and the lights are also on low so what you see there is with everything on max

Am looking forward to apil so i can finish this rig have been saving money since nov last year for 2x EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 cards


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Holy red LEDs Batman.


HOLY RED LED OD OCD Batman


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOLY RED LED OD OCD Batman


What???


----------



## darocket

"I want to join this Club."


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> 
> 
> "I want to join this Club."


Why don't you OC your CPU/ also why in gods name would you not tidy up your case a bit hell you can afford to spend several thousand on GPUs you should pay someone to do your cable management lol

Just sayin


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Why don't you OC your CPU/ also why in gods name would you not tidy up your case a bit hell you can afford to spend several thousand on GPUs you should pay someone to do your cable management lol
> 
> Just sayin


I think it is OCed (I know the 12-33 bit but can't remember if thats usually there), its running at 1.48v (i would turn that down to 1.45v 24/7) It's just downclocked.

Also tidy it up u rich git


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> 
> 
> "I want to join this Club."



















Make me work to get a URL out of it why doncha?

















It is OCed. Check the core voltage. Just idling that's all. This is a mobo thread after all.


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Why don't you OC your CPU/ also why in gods name would you not tidy up your case a bit hell you can afford to spend several thousand on GPUs you should pay someone to do your cable management lol
> 
> Just sayin


I had just put the 1600 watt PS and Ares II cards in, once I cut a hole in the plexi I'll have the maid "tidy up the case"







The OC on the CPU is set to 5GHz I'll run a load test next time I capture the cpuz. I've put well over 9000 into this system.


----------



## darocket

Memory = 2133MHz, BCLK= 100.000, x50, vcore= 1.52, vccsa=1.3

GPU= 1270MHz, Memory= 1801MHz.

Does this look alright or is there room for improvement with the settings?

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> I had just put the 1600 watt PS and Ares II cards in, once I cut a hole in the plexi I'll have the maid "tidy up the case"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OC on the CPU is set to 5GHz I'll run a load test next time I capture the cpuz. I've put well over 9000 into this system.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> 
> 
> "I want to join this Club."


kick ass system, you could underclock down too 100 mhz and piss even more poeple off.


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> kick ass system, you could underclock down too 100 mhz and piss even more poeple off.


I think my first computer had a 8086 10 MHz CPU







I still remember when 100 MHz was fast

Honestly the system's not stable at 5GHz (get 0x00000101, 0x000000A or 0x000003B) using those setting but 4.9GHz generally works fine. I joint this forum to better understand the OC setting for the Rampage IV Extreme. I found the "Rampage IV Extreme UEFI Guide for Overclocking" post helpful. I mainly use the system to analyze storage array performance data (200 to +1000 drive arrays). The ssd drives, 64GBs of memory and CPU are critical for my analysis, the video cards are bit overkill. I pulled my two 3 slot GTX 680's and replaced them with the Ares II to make room for a RAID controller.

In my spare time I like to run various benchmarks while I


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> The ssd drives, 64GBs of memory and CPU are critical for my analysis, the video cards are bit overkill. I pulled my two 3 slot GTX 680's and replaced them with the Ares II to make room for a RAID controller.


Nice!


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, after installing an ek chipset/vrm blocks and a CPU water block I am now getting the dreaded 34 code and won't boot. One long beep, 3 short beeps. Doing some research, the code 34 appears to be like the catch all don't know what's going on debug code. Re- seated memory, re seated gpu's, reset all power hookups, permanent code 34 with blank monitor. Disabled individual pcie slots, started with zero gpu's, one stick of ram, change to original bios still nothing. Pretty much the only thing. Haven't done is reseat the CPU but that would be a pita with my current config. Never seen a CPU reseat ever help anyway.









Any ideas? It was just working before the blocks were put on. I've installed dozens of blocks befor with zero issue so not sure what is going on here.


----------



## alancsalt

With mine it was like stuck in bios but cannot display....

That is the code normally displayed while in bios......

Have u tried switching to other bios?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With mine it was like stuck in bios but cannot display....
> 
> That is the code normally displayed while in bios......
> 
> Have u tried switching to other bios?


Ya, other stock bios does the same, code 34.









The thing is, even though there is no image on the monitor, the keyboard lights up and works fine like its posting, can even CRT alt delete to reset. So it sounds like the hardware is working but the bios is hung up on something. Pci e slot lights work fine showing gpu's in their respective slots, the red debug led near the 24 pin connector is on is that normal?


----------



## CallsignVega

rofl. You know what code 34 ended up being? Freaking CPU fan not detected. That combined with a faulty new extra long DVi cable made me think there was a boot problem. Hooked up a different dvi cable to see that code and beeping was all because of a stupid CPU fan failure warning since I have a water block now no CPU fan.









Could asus make it any more dramatic haha.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> I think my first computer had a 8086 10 MHz CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember when 100 MHz was fast
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> In my spare time I like to run various benchmarks while I


Me too







Its when I do my best overvolting / Benchies


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its when I do my best overvolting / Benchies


Yeah that's true


----------



## _REAPER_

Quick question oh wise and knowing ROG owners, is anyone having issues running PCI 3.0 on this mobo with 3960x or 3970x CPUs?

Thanks for your time


----------



## shilka

sory never mind


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quick question oh wise and knowing ROG owners, is anyone having issues running PCI 3.0 on this mobo with 3960x or 3970x CPUs?
> 
> Thanks for your time


No, all is well. just need to install the patch for Nvidia based pci-E 3.0 cards.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/NVIDIA_GeForce_Kepler_PCIe_3.0_mode-enabling_patch_for_Sandy_Bridge-E_systems.html

EXE. the patch and restart the computer, easy. This has to be done every time you reinstall a new driver.


----------



## deafboy

For some reason the exe never works for me, always had to do it the long way.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1607292&mpage=1&print=true


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> rofl. You know what code 34 ended up being? Freaking CPU fan not detected. That combined with a faulty new extra long DVi cable made me think there was a boot problem. Hooked up a different dvi cable to see that code and beeping was all because of a stupid CPU fan failure warning since I have a water block now no CPU fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could asus make it any more dramatic haha.


Just curious in how you rectified the problem. About to install EK CPU block soon and just wondering what you did to fix in case I might run into the same issue. Am I to assume that you plugged a PWM fan into the CPU fan pin header????? Also, just wondering what BIOS you were using when you encountered this issue. Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

you disable fan monitoring in the bios


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> you disable fan monitoring in the bios


Got it...thanks for the quick reply....+REP


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Got it...thanks for the quick reply....+REP


Opps...no REP option to the forum moderator...Thanks anyway.


----------



## Maximization

i added a second GPU now my overclocks above 5.0 are not bootable, I guess thats life.


----------



## Wookieelover

A second gpu should make no difference to a cpu overclock should it?
Sounds more like not enough power/amps getting to the system.
Does your psu have enough amps on the 5v rail for both gpus?


----------



## Maximization

I think it is drivers I noticed amd released another beta, I upgraded drivers when I did this. I am going to try the 13.3 beta version 3 when I get more time. I was using the official drivers only before maybe I should have just stayed with them.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> A second gpu should make no difference to a cpu overclock should it?
> Sounds more like not enough power/amps getting to the system.
> Does your psu have enough amps on the 5v rail for both gpus?


It could affect it as for 5ghz you are using the straps which when applying more load to the bus could make it act differently.


----------



## _REAPER_

What is a good CPU speed for 680 TRI SLI, I am thinking 4.5/4.6ghz


----------



## driftingforlife

4.6+ Depends what your chip can do.


----------



## Maximization

new bios for extreme 3504

is it worth the risk??

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=Rampage%20IV%20Extreme&os=8&ft=3&f_name=Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-3504.zip#Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-3504.zip


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone seen the RIVE bugging out on starting sometimes? Running my 3960X at 5.2 GHz, sometimes Win 7 "hangs at the start screen from a _cold boot._ BIOS 3404 with modified x79 TRIM OROM from ROG forums.

Here is the scenario: cold boot, as soon as the "starting windows' screen comes up, it freezes there. Power down, reboot, Bios says press F1 overclocking fail. The thing is, I go in, don't change anything and click save/reboot and windows then loads just fine and completely stable Prime95.

I can then warm reboot the PC unlimited times and Win 7 starts fine. So with zero settings changed, what is going on that would freeze Win 7 start on cold boot but not warm boot? And why can I cold boot, go into BIOS, don' change anything, save and reset and then Win 7 will load fine? Is there something that isn't loading/working right on a normal cold boot?

Very odd...


----------



## Maximization

i get it bugging out sometimes but not on cold boots just bad overclocks. maybe reset button to clear out any garbage no idea on that. Cold boot start problem is usally a with section or part on MB that is not getting enough ramp/spike amp/voltage to start up.


----------



## Mike211




----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone seen the RIVE bugging out on starting sometimes? Running my 3960X at 5.2 GHz, sometimes Win 7 "hangs at the start screen from a _cold boot._ BIOS 3404 with modified x79 TRIM OROM from ROG forums.
> 
> Here is the scenario: cold boot, as soon as the "starting windows' screen comes up, it freezes there. Power down, reboot, Bios says press F1 overclocking fail. The thing is, I go in, don't change anything and click save/reboot and windows then loads just fine and completely stable Prime95.
> 
> I can then warm reboot the PC unlimited times and Win 7 starts fine. So with zero settings changed, what is going on that would freeze Win 7 start on cold boot but not warm boot? And why can I cold boot, go into BIOS, don' change anything, save and reset and then Win 7 will load fine? Is there something that isn't loading/working right on a normal cold boot?
> 
> Very odd...


You tried upping the boot up voltage?


----------



## kcuestag

A friend tried the latest 3504 BIOS and said he was able to lower the voltage for his 4.5GHz OC a bit, going to try it and see if I can drop mine a bit as well.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> A friend tried the latest 3504 BIOS and said he was able to lower the voltage for his 4.5GHz OC a bit, going to try it and see if I can drop mine a bit as well.


I confirm, I was starting to have blue screen @ 4.6Ghz with anything lower than 1.408 vcore and now it seems fine with 1.392. I didn't set everything like before updating the firmware tho. I've gained 4°c on full load of Prime95 too, I'm gonna stick with that lol. Less changes, more cool and stable.


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, it's looking good so far. I needed 1.39-1.4v for 4.7GHz with previous BIOS, I'm now running Prime 95 with 1344 FFT's using 1.36v-1.376v and it seems good so far, once it hits 30 minutes I'll try lowering it a bit more and see if I have luck.


----------



## kcuestag

Confirmed, latest 3504 BIOS allowed me to drop the Offset (LLC Medium) from +0.050 to +0.035, which resulted in a drop from 1.39-1.4v to 1.37-1.384v, really nice.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Confirmed, latest 3504 BIOS allowed me to drop the Offset (LLC Medium) from +0.050 to +0.035, which resulted in a drop from 1.39-1.4v to 1.37-1.384v, really nice.


Did you test it with Prime95? For how long?

Thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Did you test it with Prime95? For how long?
> 
> Thanks


I do all my tests with Prime 95 (v27.7) using 1344 FFT's and +90% of RAM usage. Did the test for 1 hour as usual.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> So recently (dont know when, maybe within the last week) my RAID 1+0 had failed. It consists of 4 drives made up of all Western Digital VelociRaptor 600GB drives. So one of the RAID's (whether 0 or 1) is failing. When i go into Computer Management, and look in Disk Management, it shows me 3 disks, 2 that are dynamic and foreign with a yellow triangle ! sign and disk 3 is unknown 1061.90GB thats not initialized and shows unallocated.
> 
> Any ideas how to fix? or rather figure out which drive has the problem? had posted its own thread before but not really any one answer. hoping u guys with same board would be more familiar
> 
> 
> 
> the whited bar one is Create Raid i believe... should i assume 4 and 5 is the one that failed? but how do i fix it?


no one has any clue on this?

on the side note, i dont remember why, the only way i could get it to boot properly is if i had set up the RAID then in bios, changed it back to non raid then it would boot into windows, and be detected ... was it a bad idea to do that?

tried booting up into ubuntu but that didnt work out XD probably would have been easier fix if it was just a plain RAID 1 or RAID 0 huh....


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Just wondering if there is any way to speed up the post/boot speed on the RIVE?

I dont have any RAID setup. Are there any tweaks for a quicker post?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if there is any way to speed up the post/boot speed on the RIVE?
> 
> I dont have any RAID setup. Are there any tweaks for a quicker post?


CPU Clock Gen Filter. If that's at 20UF, set it to Enabled.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> CPU Clock Gen Filter. If that's at 20UF, set it to Enabled.


Thanks mate!

I believe its @ auto currently.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if there is any way to speed up the post/boot speed on the RIVE?
> 
> I dont have any RAID setup. Are there any tweaks for a quicker post?


Tried latest BIOS released 2 days ago? That made my board post a lot quicker, not to mention I was able to drop my voltage on my overclock.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Tried latest BIOS released 2 days ago? That made my board post a lot quicker, not to mention I was able to drop my voltage on my overclock.


I havent updated bioses in AGES!

Didnt you have to flash in a different way after a certain rev?


----------



## Maximization

new bios seems to be a keeper


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> You tried upping the boot up voltage?


Ya, ive bumped it up quite high yet it dtill does it. Still doing i with 3504 too.


----------



## grunion

Does this happen at any RAM speed?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, ive bumped it up quite high yet it dtill does it. Still doing i with 3504 too.


Your system is designed perfectly. Its a trouble shooting dance. If you you run the system barebones and it happens its on the board, if not its something plugged into the mobo.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Does this happen at any RAM speed?


Ill lower the ram and see what happens.


----------



## CallsignVega

Not the ram, lowering didnt help. I am going to have to go line by line in all the options turning things off and on doing cold boots to find this bugger lol. So weird the comp works perfectly on warm boots but freezes 100% of the time on cold boot, at the same exact place as soon as "starting windows" appears on screen.


----------



## grunion

Switch to the other bios and test.


----------



## Maximization

dum dum duuuum da da dummm
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130322175741907&board_id=1&model=Rampage+IV+Extreme&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

i did not even have time to overclock with the 3504 yet i guess thats a good thing


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> dum dum duuuum da da dummm
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130322175741907&board_id=1&model=Rampage+IV+Extreme&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> i did not even have time to overclock with the 3504 yet i guess thats a good thing


I was able to drop my 3930k's 4.7GHZ Offset voltage from +0.050 to +0.035 which was a drop from ~1.4v to ~1.38v, nice eh.


----------



## alancsalt

Bios 3602 is out as of 22nd march

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=Rampage%20IV%20Extreme&os=8&hashedid=r7FZemJak3vMbWHg


----------



## kcuestag

I think I'll keep 3504 as it's working really nice for me.









Edit:

If I manually search for the ASUS RIVE and go to BIOS it doesn't display that BIOS yet. hmmm

Might give it a try and see if it's just as good as 3504.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I loaded 3504 last night and I was able to drop my voltage also. Then I was looking in CPU-Z and my voltage was dropping during idle but my speed was stuck at 4.7. I messed around with it for 3 hours trying to get it to work before I gave up. Then this morning I see that a new bios was release that says it fixes
"Fixed target cpu ratio speed display issue".


----------



## alancsalt

Does for me.









Installed already, but 3:00am here..Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz here I come.
Might do some testing in the morning...depends on reality..


----------



## nleksan

Quick question before I spend time sleeving a 4pin MOLEX to 4pin Floppy Pwr adapter...

Does the EZ_Plug for the RAM have ANY benefit when it comes to overclocking, when you're using just 16GB (4x4GB) of memory? I have always heard that it is for people running 8x4GB or 8x8GB of memory (ie all DIMMs filled), but if it's something that would help overclocking smaller amounts of RAM, I'll spend the time to try and make the connection as not-ugly as possible... Just would like to hear if anyone has any experience??


----------



## aphixus

Hey, I'd like to join







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2740755


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed already, but 3:00am here..Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz here I come.
> Might do some testing in the morning...depends on reality..


I downgraded to 3504 again, both have the "bug" on CPU-Z which doesn't show when it downclock properly, but coretemp shows it so I don't mind.

Also 3602 asks for an extra 0.02v again, I'm back to 3504 and lower volts for 4.7GHz.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I downgraded to 3504 again, both have the "bug" on CPU-Z which doesn't show when it downclock properly, but coretemp shows it so I don't mind.
> 
> Also 3602 asks for an extra 0.02v again, I'm back to 3504 and lower volts for 4.7GHz.


Thanks for letting us know, I don't have to spend the time to update to 3602 when I get home.








(I didn't even noticed the CPU-z bug, and actually, seeing the max clock is good for taking screen of the cpu clock when not under load







)


----------



## driftingforlife

Vcore set at 1.380v LLC High

2105



3602


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Well I guess I can put up with it if it is just reporting the speed incorrectly and stick with 3504. Thanks for the info on 3602 kcuestag.


----------



## kcuestag

Well it looks like Im out of luck, vack to +0.050 offset with either bios, oh well, not like it matters since temperature difference on a WC loop with 0.02v difference is close to none. xD

By the way, downclocking now displays properly on CPU-Z with 3504 haha.


----------



## Maximization

thanks for heads up guys


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well it looks like Im out of luck, vack to +0.050 offset with either bios, oh well, not like it matters since temperature difference on a WC loop with 0.02v difference is close to none. xD
> 
> By the way, downclocking now displays properly on CPU-Z with 3504 haha.


So you went from 3504 to 3602 and then back to 3504 and it shows the downclock speed correctly? WTH, guess I'll try it tonight.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> So you went from 3504 to 3602 and then back to 3504 and it shows the downclock speed correctly? WTH, guess I'll try it tonight.


Yeah it's nuts, and while yesterday I could run 4.7GHz with +0.035 Offset after trying 3504, I went to 3602, no luck, downgraded to 3504, and no luck, I'm back to the original OC of +0.050 Offset, oh well.


----------



## Maximization

3504 to 3602 and then back to 3504
check


----------



## Kimir

Checked CPU-z and it read my clock correctly with 3504 , so well no need to update.


----------



## Mike211




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphixus*
> 
> Hey, I'd like to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2740755


----------



## UNOE

They are finally putting more than just "Improve system stability" in the Bios release description.


----------



## Ftimster

Hay is the Rog website down won't load????


----------



## driftingforlife

Its down


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*


Hmmm lets see here 4 titans + 3960X = Holy empty wallet batman


----------



## alexthecamel

Hey I'd like to join. (A little late mind but I feel left out)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2742152

Starting the OC tomorrow, any tips gratefully accepted.


----------



## Syekiya

Hey guys,

I'd like to join, looking for some OC advice.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2742462


----------



## Juggalo23451

Just letting you guys know there is a bios update that came out March 22


----------



## Stateless

Any fellow owners using the ASMEDIA Sata Ports for SSD? I have 3 SSD's and 2 of them are in the Intel Sata Ports and the only other 2 are the ASMEDIA, but I am getting a slower speed on the 3rd SSD. I have the latest Bios and also the latest ASMEDIA drivers from the ASUS website. What else can I do? When I benchmark this 3rd SSD it's write/read MB's is about a 100points lower than my other 2 SSD's. All 3 SSD's are 512gb Samsung 840pros. The other two hit their advertised read/write mb score, but the 3rd does not. I swapped this 3rd and put it into the port that 2nd SSD is in and it is not the SSD itself, it is the ASMEDIA port.

Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Any fellow owners using the ASMEDIA Sata Ports for SSD? I have 3 SSD's and 2 of them are in the Intel Sata Ports and the only other 2 are the ASMEDIA, but I am getting a slower speed on the 3rd SSD. I have the latest Bios and also the latest ASMEDIA drivers from the ASUS website. What else can I do? When I benchmark this 3rd SSD it's write/read MB's is about a 100points lower than my other 2 SSD's. All 3 SSD's are 512gb Samsung 840pros. The other two hit their advertised read/write mb score, but the 3rd does not. I swapped this 3rd and put it into the port that 2nd SSD is in and it is not the SSD itself, it is the ASMEDIA port.
> 
> Thanks if anyone can help.


Nothing you can do, the controllers are not as good as intel ports.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, this cold bootup windows splash screen freeze bug is driving me crazy haha. No one else has ever experienced this? I can get around it by entering the bios on cold boot and just restarting, then everything works fine. Or I can just press pause during POST, CTR-ALT-DEL for restard and it starts fine. So weird.









Boot up voltages are fine, overclock is 100% fine in Windows, warm boots 100%. Must be one of those combination of things that are so hard to track down. Dang variables! Using BIOS 3504 now but with the ROG modified RAID OROM. Hope that isn't it.


----------



## Maximization

long shot but did you try the Asus PC Diagnostics? Do auto test of the mobo stuff.


----------



## kcuestag

Could you guys check this out please: http://www.overclock.net/t/1374687/system-shuts-down-when-playing-battlefield-3#post_19591061

Having random shut downs when playing Battlefield 3, it all started yesterday, anyone have any idea of why it's happening? Could it be the latest BIOS? It happened with 3504, updated to 3602 and still the same, not sure if it's a BIOS issue or something else on my computer.









Edit:

Tried Crysis 3 for 30 seconds and it happened, I believe it happens when the system is under full load, could it be maybe the PSU is dying? Damn it!!!


----------



## driftingforlife

OCed or stock?


----------



## kcuestag

OC'd @ 4.7GHz 100% stable under Prime 95 1344 and 1792 FFT's.

I dropped both GPU's to stock and now I've been playing for a few minutes Crysis 3 just fine... Why is it shutting down when overclocked? This overclock has been stable for ages, wouldn't it just crash drivers if it were unstable instead of shutting down?...


----------



## driftingforlife

It should just crash drivers, I had a random crash as well today in Crysis 3 but the drivers recovered. Could you try valley? All GPU no CPU load, try to narrow done whats causing it.


----------



## kcuestag

I minimized Crysis 3, set the mback to my 1228MHz Core / +450MHz Memory OC, maximized Crysis 3 and it shut down after 5 seconds...









Going to try Valley and see...


----------



## driftingforlife

Try with SLI off, Also try both cards by them self, use the PCI-E switches. Im off out, will be back in a bit to help.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Also try both cards by them self, use the PCI-E switches. Im off out, will be back in a bit to help.


What do you mean by PCI-E switches? I'm on water so I can't really drain the loop to try each card separately.

Going to run Valley right now.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's Valley results @ 2560x1440 Ultra AAx8:



It didn't crash or shut down, so it looks like it only crashes in games, maybe because of CPU + GPU load and the PSU not being able to handle it?









Edit:

I downloaded OCCT and noticed it has a "Power Supply" tab, which I guess stresses both GPU's and the CPU at same time. I run it at 2560x1440 full screen using all cores, it shut down INSTANTLY.

This doesn't look good.


----------



## kcuestag

What's the CPUTIN value in OCCT? I just tried with GPU's at stock, and it stopped the test with the error saying CPUTIN reached maximum value.

Value reached: 88.5 Maximum Value: 85

What's that? Core Temp shows the hottest core is only 66ºC

I believe that's what's causing the shutdowns, the CPUTIN sensor idles between 60 and 70ºC while the Cores idle between 25 and 35ºC....



Any idea?


----------



## Maximization

it might be a faulty sensor somewhere


----------



## driftingforlife

The PCI-E switches are they so you can disable each PCI-E slot so you don't have to take you loop apart.

It looks like a faulty sensor going by OCCT, have you tried with SLI off so it only loads CPU + 1 GPU?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> The PCI-E switches are they so you can disable each PCI-E slot so you don't have to take you loop apart.
> 
> It looks like a faulty sensor going by OCCT, have you tried with SLI off so it only loads CPU + 1 GPU?


I just disabled SLI and it looks like the CPUTIN sensor doesn't sky rocket anymore... what the..

It maxes at around 68.5ºC CPUTIN.

Edit:

Now got to 73.5ºC.

I think I'm going to roll back to 3404 BIOS and see if it helps....


----------



## driftingforlife

That is weird.

Im going to run OCCT to see what mine is at.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> That is weird.
> 
> Im going to run OCCT to see what mine is at.


Make sure you run the "Power Supply" test with DX11, Full Screen, 64 Bits Linpack, and "Use all cores".

I think I'm going to roll back to 3404 BIOS, all problems started with 3504...


----------



## driftingforlife

Just tried, mine hits 90c but I get no problems. Can you disable you first card useing the PCI-E switch, the little red box with 4 white switchs under the reset button. Try the 2nd card as primary.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Just tried, mine hits 90c but I get no problems. Can you disable you first card useing the PCI-E switch, the little red box with 4 white switchs under the reset button. Try the 2nd card as primary.


I tried to do that, disabled first box and kept the other 3 white boxes ON, only one GPU is active which I guess is the 2nd one, no crashes on Crysis 3, and looksl ike OCCT is fine too...

So both cards work just fine separately... What's going on.


----------



## driftingforlife

So you have tried both GPUs by them self?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> So you have tried both GPUs by them self, then that says its your first GPU.


What you mean, I already tried the first GPU alone and it was fine...

The issue appears with SLI enabled only. Plus again I can run Valley just fine, it only happens when both CPU and GPU's are under full load (SLI, without SLI both cards no issues).


----------



## driftingforlife

So that point towards PSU.


----------



## alancsalt

Tried another PSU?

Hmm, there's an echo in here..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> So that point towards PSU.


What worries me is that sometimes with OCCT instead of shutting down it says CPUTIN reached above 85 so it stops the test, maybe it's shutting down due to heat protection?

I tried looking on the BIOS but only overheat protection I can find is the PCH and such which are set at 90ºC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Tried another PSU?
> 
> Hmm, there's an echo in here..


I don't have any spare PSU sadly, I'm considering buying a Corsair AX860I Plus PLatinum to replace mine but I want to be 100% sure it's the PSU before spending so much money...


----------



## driftingforlife

Mine hit 90c in OCCT and it was fine.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Mine hit 90c in OCCT and it was fine.


Can you post a picture of your BIOS on the "Temperature Monitor" section please?

Also, I'm on 3404 BIOS, SLI enabled, I run OCCT with Power Suply tester, BOOM, shut down after 2-3 seconds.... The CPUTIN was displaying less than 70ºC before the shutdown...









Pfff, it does sound like a PSU, I just wish I had one here to test before spending so much money on a new one.









Also, would this PSU be enough:

http://www.pccomponentes.com/corsair_ax860i_80plus_platinum.html

I used to have a watt meter on the wall for a couple of days, and Folding on CPU + GPU's never saw above 700W if I remember right, do you guys think that AX860i will be more than enough?


----------



## driftingforlife

Yeap thats fine.

Will do pic in a little bit


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Yeap thats fine.
> 
> Will do pic in a little bit


Thanks, do you think the Corsair AX860i Plus PLatinum will be more than enough for my system?


----------



## driftingforlife

Yeap. I ran 2 680 @ 1360/1950, 4.9ghz fine off my HX850.


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah mine's set EXACTLY the same so I don't know why it's shutting down then, I can only think of the PSU failing, pfff.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah mine's set EXACTLY the same so I don't know why it's shutting down then, I can only think of the PSU failing, pfff.....


Roll back to another bios. I'm on 3504 and the computer rebooted itself one time so far while playing a game. Happened yesterday. We'll see if it continues.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Roll back to another bios. I'm on 3504 and the computer rebooted itself one time so far while playing a game. Happened yesterday. We'll see if it continues.


I already rolled back to 3404 which is the one I was using since I got my board, and still have those shutdowns.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I already rolled back to 3404 which is the one I was using since I got my board, and still have those shutdowns.


Did you up the CPU and VCCSA Current Capability a couple more notches?

You could give that a try.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Did you up the CPU and VCCSA Current Capability a couple more notches?
> 
> You could give that a try.


CPU Cappability is at 140%, and VCCSA is also at 140% which is the highest I can set it to for VCCSA.

I don't think that's the issue, else it would also shut down when running Prime 95 on 1344 or 1792 FFT's, but it doesn't, unless the GPU's are also on load.


----------



## Manuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Could you guys check this out please: http://www.overclock.net/t/1374687/system-shuts-down-when-playing-battlefield-3#post_19591061
> 
> Having random shut downs when playing Battlefield 3, it all started yesterday, anyone have any idea of why it's happening? Could it be the latest BIOS? It happened with 3504, updated to 3602 and still the same, not sure if it's a BIOS issue or something else on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Tried Crysis 3 for 30 seconds and it happened, I believe it happens when the system is under full load, could it be maybe the PSU is dying? Damn it!!!


I had random shutdowns, thought all possible causes and in the end it was a loose psu cable. Just had to push it in harder, hear the magic click, and that fixed it. It was the cable powering the CPU cooler. (My sistem signature is not updated, i've upgraded).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manuel*
> 
> I had random shutdowns, thought all possible causes and in the end it was a loose psu cable. Just had to push it in harder, hear the magic click, and that fixed it. It was the cable powering the CPU cooler. (My sistem signature is not updated, i've upgraded).


Now that's interesting I did change the position of my GPU cables few days ago, I'm going to check if they're properly attached, including all other cables.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manuel*
> 
> I had random shutdowns, thought all possible causes and in the end it was a loose psu cable. Just had to push it in harder, hear the magic click, and that fixed it. It was the cable powering the CPU cooler. (My sistem signature is not updated, i've upgraded).


Whoah, it looks like the problem is gone (For now), I've been playing Crysis 3 for the last 15-20 minutes or so, no shut downs, where as before it could shut down within a few seconds. Also tried running OCCT again with the Power Suply test option and it didn't shut down, before it would do so instantly.

All I did was unplug all PSU cables from the GPU's, motherboard, and CPU, and plug them again and made sure they were properly plugged into the PSU too.

Will report back later tomorrow, going to do some more testing with games and see if I can play without shutdowns.









Edit:

Also, now I know why OCCT stopped the test when CPUTIN sensor reached above 85, because in the program settings it was enabled to stop if it reached 85.


----------



## driftingforlife

Im glad its sorted


----------



## Scorpion667

So my 12 hour blend (90% mem) stable OC is producing 0x00000101 in game. I re tested my OC and it still passed blend for 12 hours, so no degradation there. What could be going on?

It's an offset C1E oc, of course C3 and C6 are turned off as usual.


----------



## deafboy

If giving a BSOD then it's not stable. 101 typically means giving it a bit more vcore.


----------



## darocket

Still waiting on dang Asus to ship me are replacement MB so I can run my two Ares II cards....Hopefully I'll have one by the end of this week.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Im glad its sorted


For now, I'll be doing some heavy gaming again all evening, BF3 and Crysis 3, see if the issues are gone.

I'd be really happy if I could save buying a new PSU I can't really afford right now, plus I do love my current PSU.


----------



## kcuestag

Been playing Crysis 3 with everything maxed at 2560x1440 to make sure I had 99% usage on both cards, and quite high CPU usage too in this game, no shutdowns, the problem appears to be fixed, really hope it was some loose cable causing it.


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## Jokah

Glad to hear you shutting down issue appears to be sorted. Just wanted to chime in about the CPUTIN reading.

It's has been a known issue with several Intel CPU's over the years. The fact that it reads so high is a software issue. Not sure of the exact cause but all you can do is disable temperature monitoring for that sensor in OCCT or set the trigger point higher as you have done. As the reading is incorrect I just disable it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Glad to hear you shutting down issue appears to be sorted. Just wanted to chime in about the CPUTIN reading.
> 
> It's has been a known issue with several Intel CPU's over the years. The fact that it reads so high is a software issue. Not sure of the exact cause but all you can do is disable temperature monitoring for that sensor in OCCT or set the trigger point higher as you have done. As the reading is incorrect I just disable it.


Over 6 hours of gaming today, in both Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3, no shut downs, I'm very confident the issue is gone.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Over 6 hours of gaming today, in both Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3, no shut downs, I'm very confident the issue is gone.


Murphy would like you to think that


----------



## Canis-X

Ahhhh yes.....that Murphy.....I hope that I get to meet him face-to-face some day.....and before I get to old would be nice...LOL


----------



## Hellish

Anyone know why all of a sudden when I shut down my computer my keyboard is not recognized? (Any keyboard, any usb port on the Rampage IV Extreme) My mouse is recognized and the keyboard can simply be re plugged in and it will work. The keyboards do work on other computers, and this is only after shutting down and turning off the PSU as well, if I shut down but leave the psu/power bar on the keyboard is recognized after the computer is shut down.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Ahhhh yes.....that Murphy.....I hope that I get to meet him face-to-face some day.....and before I get to old would be nice...LOL


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More like......






























































....followed by










LOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> More like......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....followed by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


LMAO Dude


----------



## blixt

So i had to RMA my motherboard 2 days ago because of corrupted sata ports, sigh 2-3 weeks downtime








Or so I thought...
Today a tech guy from the "store i bought it from" calls me and says he already sent me a new board, wow now that was a quick RMA <3


----------



## deafboy

So I know this has probably been put to rest already but I finally got a response back from ASUS about the possible EOL for the RIVE.
Quote:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> The rumors you have heard so far are false. We are still producing Rampage IV motherboards.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> ***** *.
> ASUS Technical Support
> 812-282-2787


----------



## Maximization

yeah i think after ivy-bridge E it will happen. Interestingly they have 3 new updates for ai suite, chipset and intel RSt drivers. i see no adverse effects yet.


----------



## alancsalt

My board that died, PCCaseGear are still waiting for a response from Asus to a RMA request sent 21st February

"We have sent the photos to ASUS in order to check that this will not excluded it from warranty. We will let you know as soon as we hear back from them "


----------



## kcuestag

What do you guys think about this waterblock?



A friend is selling it as he's selling the board and offered it for 60€ shipped, is it a good deal? It's the nickel version.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What do you guys think about this waterblock?
> 
> A friend is selling it as he's selling the board and offered it for 60€ shipped, is it a good deal? It's the nickel version.


I run that block with the updated CSQ design top, it works great:


----------



## kcuestag

Will it add much heat to my loop? And do you think it is a good price or should I try drop it to 50€?


----------



## Canis-X

I use the exact same blocks and love them! Helps keep the vrm temps down for more stable oc's.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Will it add much heat to my loop? And do you think it is a good price or should I try drop it to 50€?


Will not add much heat to your loop. You will be fine with your rads. Its better to have the heat in the water (dissipated by the radiator) instead of having it in the case then after going through the radiator fan.

If you think about it, it will only brings good to your case ambient.

They are very good block and at 60Euro, its a pretty decent price especially for something hard to find.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Will not add much heat to your loop. You will be fine with your rads. Its better to have the heat in the water (dissipated by the radiator) instead of having it in the case then after going through the radiator fan.
> 
> If you think about it, it will only brings good to your case ambient.
> 
> They are very good block and at 60Euro, its a pretty decent price especially for something hard to find.


Thanks, I'll go for it then!


----------



## deafboy

Good block for a nice price. Won't add a noticeable amount of heat at all to your loop.


----------



## Ftimster

Just wanted to post pic of tri-sli titan


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I run that block with the updated CSQ design top, it works great:


This is funny you sold me your old RIVE. Now you have one again. How many boards have you had between your two RIVE;s?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Just wanted to post pic of tri-sli titan


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Just wanted to post pic of tri-sli titan


Why oh why do you have 3k worth of GPUS and no waterblock on them? or better yet a custom loop?


----------



## Maximization

playing it safe i would guess


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is funny you sold me your old RIVE. Now you have one again. How many boards have you had between your two RIVE;s?


2? I think I've had 3 lol. How is that bad boy holding up? Besides the three RIVE's. hmm I've had a Big Bang XPower II, a Extreme 11 and something else I must think upon it.


----------



## Canis-X

Imagine if they, or someone, did something like this to cool the VRMs on the backside of the RIVE?? That would be amazing!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoggy*
> 
> The block uses M3 threads but why do you want to use a passive backplate? That is so 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will offer an active backplate for the Titan block very soon. So far I have only some renderings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And another little smart thing is also waiting around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many possibilities but when should we produce all that stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already played with some different things from time to time but quite often we were not happy with the quality how it came out in the end or we had doubts if that would sell well.
> 
> *HD7970:* at the moment I can not tell if this one will be also available with a Plexiglas top.


http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/40440_30#post_19624211


----------



## alancsalt

Since upgrading bios to 3602 my cpu fan out doesn't work unless speed control is disabled. I'm water cooled, but was using the cpu out to power a fan pointed at the chipset cooling around the cpu.
Also CPUZ is getting errors on opening.

Running sfc now to see if any system files are suss. (No integrity violations)
Maybe I should flash to previous bios.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Since upgrading bios to 3602 my cpu fan out doesn't work unless speed control is disabled. I'm water cooled, but was using the cpu out to power a fan pointed at the chipset cooling around the cpu.
> Also CPUZ is getting errors on opening.
> 
> Running sfc now to see if any system files are suss. (No integrity violations)
> Maybe I should flash to previous bios.


I went back to 3404 BIOS, seems to be the best for me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Since upgrading bios to 3602 my cpu fan out doesn't work unless speed control is disabled. I'm water cooled, but was using the cpu out to power a fan pointed at the chipset cooling around the cpu.
> Also CPUZ is getting errors on opening.
> 
> Running sfc now to see if any system files are suss. (No integrity violations)
> Maybe I should flash to previous bios.


Mornin Mr salt







I was going to flash to 3602 .... not now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I went back to 3404 BIOS, seems to be the best for me.


So its 3504 or 3404 Hmmm


----------



## z0ki

Hey boys, so what is the consensus on updating the BIOS?

Anyone using 3504 or 3602 without dramas? not sure why they would release 2 within 2 days? lol


----------



## alancsalt

Hi HOMECINEMA. Well, still not totally sure it's the bios, but it might be one of the things I'll try. Certainly my fan header is misbehaving..

kcuestag, how come 3404?
Were there other drawbacks to 3504 that meant the reduced voltage wasn't worth it?


----------



## darocket

I upgraded to 3504 and now my memory stick works in the USB 3.0 ports without hanging.

Side note: after ~3 weeks Asus finally sent out my MB advanced replacement







and I'm not going to fold my laundry today


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hi HOMECINEMA. Well, still not totally sure it's the bios, but it might be one of the things I'll try. Certainly my fan header is misbehaving..
> 
> kcuestag, how come 3404?
> Were there other drawbacks to 3504 that meant the reduced voltage wasn't worth it?


No, for some reason I just couldn't get it stable with +0.035 Offset anymore after trying 3602...









So it worked fine the first day, but then I had to go back to the usual +0.050.


----------



## Ftimster

No need for me did the hole custom water loop thing my system runs great with small OC on cards no throttling 1150 on GPU 70c


----------



## Ftimster

Hay guess what I bet my system is faster than yours  and I just need a can of compressed air lol did the hole custom water loop setup befor I'm upgrading my computer every 6 months so....I'm getting 1150 on air small oc on my cards at 70c and no throttling!! that little h100i with two delta fans keeps my 3960 at 4.6 in the 68 to 70c I get what your saying I might bust out my xspc triple rad(again) and my dlang I guess I'm a little lazy.....


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys im building another custom rig to go with my 3x DellT UltraSharp U2713HM monitor's, I'm looking at going for a stock looking case (though may customize it later on)

Here is a list of all the hardware I am looking at getting. I may do a custom water loop later on but at the present time will just have the CPU watercooled with a Corsair H100i.

I have a few question, with the ram it is rated at 1600mhz but is only dual channel (not quad) does this matter?

And would the 3x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC 4GB be sufficient enough to power 3 of those bad boy monitors? How are they for overclocking?

The motherboard isn't listed as i already have another Rampage IV Extreme here









What about colour scheme how would blue sleeving look with a white LED? Also i have a few corsair fans SP120 with red/white/blue ring schemes.

Thoughts


----------



## kcuestag

At those resolutions you might want to consider a pair of GTX Titan instead.


----------



## Ftimster

Not to mention live in Alaska just keep my computer by the window


----------



## Stateless

Anyone have any tips or advice on using the Asmedia Sata ports? I have 3 SSD's and 2 out of 3 are in the Intel Sata Ports and they run at the specified speed, but the 3rd which is hooked up the Asmedia Sata port runs considerably slower. While it still is wickedly fast, in the benchmarks where 2 of the SSD's hit about 540mb Read the 3rd one only hits 420 or so...same with the Write and the other 2 tests. I plugged this SSD into one of the Intel ports to ensure nothing was wrong with the SSD itself and it ran as fast as the other SSD's.

I have the latest BIOS Version, the latest Asmedia Driver on the Asus website and still it has not helped. I know most say to avoid using the Asmedia ports, but now that I have 3 SSD's, I need to Sata ports but for the price of this hardware, you would think the Asmedia ports would run just as fast as the Intel ones.

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> At those resolutions you might want to consider a pair of GTX Titan instead.


Well it wont be really used for gaming, possibly about 20% worth of gaming as i rather be gaming on a 120hz monitor, 10% as a media server, and 70% rendering


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well it wont be really used for gaming, possibly about 20% worth of gaming as i rather be gaming on a 120hz monitor, 10% as a media server, and 70% rendering


Even better reason then, the Titan's will destroy the GTX600 series at GPGPU like BOINC, Folding, and most likely rendering too.









But yeah, those 3x GTX670 4GB should be enough to handle games at that res just fine.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2? I think I've had 3 lol. How is that bad boy holding up? Besides the three RIVE's. hmm I've had a Big Bang XPower II, a Extreme 11 and something else I must think upon it.


It works great I have a load on the GPU's 24/7 and running great with only one issue so far.

It hates updated RSTe drivers for some reason so I have to use the old RSTe driver when in RAID and when using AHCI I just completely remove the driver and all is well after that.
I think we talked about these Bsod's when I first setup the motherboard and it still is doing those same things even with the newest drivers. But its something specific the my combination of Hard drives and has nothing to do with motherboard. I was surprised when the I got the same Bsod with AHCI, so it don't matter if is RAID or AHCI. The new RSTe don't like my hard drives. I also changed SSD's three times. So I know its one of the 4 mechanical drives, I'm too lazy to find out which one.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Since upgrading bios to 3602 my cpu fan out doesn't work unless speed control is disabled. I'm water cooled, but was using the cpu out to power a fan pointed at the chipset cooling around the cpu.
> Also CPUZ is getting errors on opening.
> 
> Running sfc now to see if any system files are suss. (No integrity violations)
> Maybe I should flash to previous bios.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I went back to 3404 BIOS, seems to be the best for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey boys, so what is the consensus on updating the BIOS?
> 
> Anyone using 3504 or 3602 without dramas? not sure why they would release 2 within 2 days? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well I just updated my bios from 2105 to 3602 tapped in my olde [email protected]@1.45vcore settings and P95'n as I post so far so good







No errors with fan headers or having to add more vcore but as soon as I get errors or more vcore I will flash to 3404 that kcuestag's running....... fingers crossed


----------



## Gustave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey boys, so what is the consensus on updating the BIOS?
> 
> Anyone using 3504 or 3602 without dramas? not sure why they would release 2 within 2 days? lol


I went from 0602 to 3602. I feel that the board is performing well. I must say I only did the out-of-the-box OC to 4.2Ghz. Only thing I notice is that it takes quite some time for the network adapter to initialize under Windows 7 64b. Don't know if this is BIOS related.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gustave*
> 
> I went from 0602 to 3602. I feel that the board is performing well. I must say I only did the out-of-the-box OC to 4.2Ghz. Only thing I notice is that it takes quite some time for the network adapter to initialize under Windows 7 64b. Don't know if this is BIOS related.


Mine does the same thing







Upgraded to W8 same thing flashed to 3602 still the same







BUT My Clocks don't need extra vcore added yet







Already P95'd 1hr 4902 & 5033 .Seems alright to me







Heres a 4633


----------



## Maximization

i have been running the newest bios 3602, i was still able to break 5.0, but the volts are a little higher now. I will be honest the dynamics are different within each OS. My 3d mark extreme scores are amazing in win 8 pro 64 but with a higher cpu over clock in Vista Ultimate 64 I can't even come close to the Windows 8 3d mark scores. With gimped coding they can gimp you overclock performance i am thinking now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just P95'd for 2 hrs on blend my [email protected]@1.45vcore on the newly flashed 3602 bios . I put the secondary voltages up a tad . Rest of settings are the same as when on 2105 bios . So far all is working well

















And with temps of 50c - 59c between cores I cant fault it


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I downgraded to 3504 again, both have the "bug" on CPU-Z which doesn't show when it downclock properly, but coretemp shows it so I don't mind....


...have been browsing this thread as I am building up a RIVE/3970X to join MVE/3770K etc...glad to see the info on the CPU-Z 'bug' of not showing a down-clock even when temps and voltages drop on SpeedStep etc...not sure if anyone is making the assumption it's BIOS related...I wonder if it is Win7 or so - here is why:

- after a few close calls of benching with the MVE at > 5.2 while running MS SQL Enterprise x3, I finally smarted up and created a 'fresh' Win 7 64 pro install for benching / HWBot only etc on an Intel SSD, sharing only the hard drive with my various downloads (incl. CPU-Z) on it...now, when booting up via the Intel SSD bench drive, the SAME CPU-Z from the common download drive does show SpeedStep / idle clocking down...yet when I boot up via the original win 7 install, the CPU-Z bug is back...no other changes, same BIOS etc.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think its a CPU-Z related bug. Aida64 always show my CPU downclocking no matter what Bios I used.


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think its a CPU-Z related bug. Aida64 always show my CPU downclocking no matter what Bios I used.


You are right !









*
To ALL*
About CPU-Z bug, please read this thread on ASUS ROG FORUM

Only v.1.60.1 is ok for me , the others are not


----------



## Kimir

How weird, I don't have such problem with CPU-z, I was using 1.62 and just put 1.63 and it's all ok, core speed is moving up and down.








edit : bios 3504


----------



## CallsignVega

Update on my "starting windows" cold boot issue. I found that if I use CPU ratios up to 49, it gets past that starting windows screen on cold boot. If I use ratios 50-52, it will stop at the "starting windows" screen before the windows logo animation begins. So weird as the clock is perfectly stable in windows when using those multipliers, and boots 100% of the time on a warm boot.

So in order to start from a cold boot, after I press the power on button, I have to either pause the BIOS on post and then CTR-ALT-DEL, or simply press DEL to go into BIOS and click reset. Then windows starts up perfectly. I also have vcore and VSA voltages upgraded in the DIGI power section for boot-up, so not sure what is going on here. It's like something isn't getting enough power or being enabled from a straight cold boot. Not the end of the world as it takes an extra 5 seconds to boot, but still annoying!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you mind posting all the screenshots for your 5.2 Ghz OC..


Digi+ section
CPU power management
Voltages
Dram settings


----------



## martinhal

What is the max " safe " vcore for 24/7 use with OC for a 3930 K chip ?


----------



## derickwm

I think 1.4 has been deemed "the safest " but I think 1.45 is commonly used as well. Depends how comfortable you feel


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think 1.4 has been deemed "the safest " but I think 1.45 is commonly used as well. Depends how comfortable you feel


Thanks







Going to play with me new Gene now


----------



## driftingforlife

1.45v 24/7 is what i believe to be safe.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think 1.4 has been deemed "the safest " but I think 1.45 is commonly used as well. Depends how comfortable you feel


1.4 and under FTW...lol.


----------



## derickwm

You're just a bum


----------



## deafboy

You're just jealous because I keep my hardware longer than you, lol.


----------



## derickwm

Maybe


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you mind posting all the screenshots for your 5.2 Ghz OC..
> 
> 
> Digi+ section
> CPU power management
> Voltages
> Dram settings


Can you take a screenshot in the BIOS and save it or do I need to whip out the 'ol Polaroid.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> What is the max " safe " vcore for 24/7 use with OC for a 3930 K chip ?


I think it depends on how well you cool it IMO.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, 1.4v is the normal recommended, but 1.45v should be the absolute max on an SB-E chip. I believe over volting the VCCSA / VTT to be the more sensitive area of SB-E myself. Keep those at around 1.2v and below for 24/7 use.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, 1.4v is the normal recommended, but 1.45v should be the absolute max on an SB-E chip. I believe over volting the VCCSA / VTT to be the more sensitive area of SB-E myself. Keep those at around 1.2v and below for 24/7 use.


Hey fella how goes it ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Oh hia HOMECINEMA-PC, I'm well.

Just working on my GTX 480 overclock atm.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm afraid to pump more than 1,3875v into my CPU. I should be pushing it to 1.45v because my temps are below 68'C


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, 1.4v is the normal recommended, but 1.45v should be the absolute max on an SB-E chip. I believe over volting the VCCSA / VTT to be the more sensitive area of SB-E myself. Keep those at around 1.2v and below for 24/7 use.


You mean putting 1.55v through it benching is a bad thing?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

KaRLiToS,

I pushed just shy of 1.7 into my cpu for benching more than a few times before and lastnight I did a prime95 27.9 custom 1792FFTs 14400mb of ram used for an hour yesterday @4.7GHz and 2400MHz cas9 memory run:



Cpu is still running good. As you mentioned, your temps are great and you can go further.


----------



## kcuestag

I run mine at 4.7GHz 1.38-1.39v, and while I could easily go higher due to temps, I am afraid of degrading it.









Alancsalt, I'm surprised yours still hasn't degraded. So yeah, 4.7GHz is my 24/7 OC.


----------



## alancsalt

Well, only run that benching...rest of the time it's at stock.....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, only run that benching...rest of the time it's at stock.....


Having an i7 3930k at stock makes Jesus cry.









Also, how hard/easy is it to install the EK waterblocks on the motherboard? I got the full coverblocks (2 pieces) from a friend for 50€ shipped, they're not the CSQ ugly ones, they're the previous version, Nickel too.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I melted this one


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Having an i7 3930k at stock makes Jesus cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how hard/easy is it to install the EK waterblocks on the motherboard? I got the full coverblocks (2 pieces) from a friend for 50€ shipped, they're not the CSQ ugly ones, they're the previous version, Nickel too.


I'm making the baby Jesus cry?!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I melted this one


Well I certainly won't let you bench my equipment anytime soon!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I certainly won't let you bench my equipment anytime soon!


Aww dang it







I was trying for 5480 @ 1.76vcore ! Got in there but not quick enough to CPU-Z







too much time in the danger zone


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, only run that benching...rest of the time it's at stock.....
> 
> 
> 
> Having an i7 3930k at stock makes Jesus cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how hard/easy is it to install the EK waterblocks on the motherboard? I got the full coverblocks (2 pieces) from a friend for 50€ shipped, they're not the CSQ ugly ones, they're the previous version, Nickel too.
Click to expand...

Water blocks..Trying to remember..something about only one being necessary and the other being more cosmetic than useful...which is the bit that actually gets hot, the top vrm?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Water blocks..Trying to remember..something about only one being necessary and the other being more cosmetic than useful...which is the bit that actually gets hot, the top vrm?


Well the VRM's to get toasty on air, so I'm pretty sure the block will help keep them a lot cooler.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes, it's the VRM that get very hot. Some people even put heatsink on the back of the motherboard VRMs to cool it down even more.

The PCH don't need cooling at all. Even if you shut the stock PCH fan off you will be fine.

EK made an active/passive set of blocks for the RIVE because its well known that the PCH don't get warm at all:


----------



## kcuestag

This is the one I got:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes I know









Even better









(It was just to prove your point that the PCH don't get hot)


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you mind posting all the screenshots for your 5.2 Ghz OC..
> 
> 
> Digi+ section
> CPU power management
> Voltages
> Dram settings


Would love this also.... Would those kind enough that are pushing 5.0+ share some settings?


----------



## bustacap22

Just wondering, how effective are these heatsink on the back of RIVE???? Is it better cooling to go with blocks?? I am hoping for an overclock of around 4.6-4.8ghz. Should I even be looking at cooling vrm targeting this overclock. Also, what is the ideal heatsink and size to get. Trying to google search and not having any luck.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Just wondering, how effective are these heatsink on the back of RIVE???? Is it better cooling to go with blocks?? I am hoping for an overclock of around 4.6-4.8ghz. Should I even be looking at cooling vrm targeting this overclock. Also, what is the ideal heatsink and size to get. Trying to google search and not having any luck.


If you need 1.5v for 4.8Ghz, then get the block for the VRM. If it's around 1.4 or just a bit more, then the stock heatsink is fine. The cheapest thing to do is just stick a little fan at the VRM area above the socket for additional cooling.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you need 1.5v for 4.8Ghz, then get the block for the VRM. If it's around 1.4 or just a bit more, then the stock heatsink is fine. The cheapest thing to do is just stick a little fan at the VRM area above the socket for additional cooling.


Ya, if I can get away from not having to do waterblocks that would be ideal for me. However, whats these heatsinks ppl are installing in the back of the RIVE. If I can get more info, I might go try them out...Thoughts


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Ya, if I can get away from not having to do waterblocks that would be ideal for me. However, whats these heatsinks ppl are installing in the back of the RIVE. If I can get more info, I might go try them out...Thoughts


I can tell you from experience, when I had bad airflow, on the Silverstone Raven case, since I had a huge radiator inside pushing heat all over the case, I had trouble keeping it without downclocking with anything above 4.5GHz, but after changing case, with more space for radiators and better airflow, I can easily keep it at 4.7-4.8GHz with no downclocking issues.

Only reason I'm getting it watercooled is because of aesthetics and it was cheap too, you won't really need it unless you need something crazy for 4.8GHz like MrTOOSHORT said, and even then, those volts would be crazy for a 24/7 OC and would degrade your CPU, you don't really want to do above 1.45v on these for 24/7, personally I don't like pushing mine above 1.4v.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I can tell you from experience, when I had bad airflow, on the Silverstone Raven case, since I had a huge radiator inside pushing heat all over the case, I had trouble keeping it without downclocking with anything above 4.5GHz, but after changing case, with more space for radiators and better airflow, I can easily keep it at 4.7-4.8GHz with no downclocking issues.
> 
> Only reason I'm getting it watercooled is because of aesthetics and it was cheap too, you won't really need it unless you need something crazy for 4.8GHz like MrTOOSHORT said, and even then, those volts would be crazy for a 24/7 OC and would degrade your CPU, you don't really want to do above 1.45v on these for 24/7, personally I don't like pushing mine above 1.4v.


Appreciate the insight and yes it just solidifies my decision in not having to purchase MOBO blocks. However, I am still wondering about these heatsinks that many have put in the back of the RIVE. Any insights to these by chance???


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Appreciate the insight and yes it just solidifies my decision in not having to purchase MOBO blocks. However, I am still wondering about these heatsinks that many have put in the back of the RIVE. Any insights to these by chance???


I have never used any heatsinks behind the motherboard, I don't think you need them unless you're going for some very extreme overclocking.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have never used any heatsinks behind the motherboard, I don't think you need them unless you're going for some very extreme overclocking.


You need them if you don't have good airflow and you're constantly loading the CPU at 4.5+, a waterblock helps, but doesn't prevent throttling, it just shifts up where it starts. You might not throttle until you're running at 30 mins+ at 100% load and even then only for a few seconds at a time, but if you're the type to load the CPU that long then you will most likely see it in a standard case. Run prime for a few hours and log the frequency with realtemp, import the log to excel and look at your minimum cpu frequency







On my benching rig I have a 120mm fan about an inch from the back of the board just to avoid this even though the top of the board gets a ton of airflow (2150rpm fans right next to it).

Also just to make sure that I do have a genuine problem and not a setup issue: there is no reason a single GPU wouldn't work in slot 3 right? It works in every other slot...

>> edit it works after I got rid of the wifi card from slot 1. Might have just been a bad connection too.


----------



## kcuestag

I just noticed, my friend sent me some pictures of the blocks prior to shipping them, check this out:







If you check the 2nd picture, I believe that part also cools the back of the board?


----------



## Kimir

Cooling not much, it's more like a backplate to maintain the block in the vrm.


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks, better than nothing I guess.


----------



## driftingforlife

That is standerd on the RIVE, it comes with it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That backplate does get hot so heatsinks would help there only if you have airflow there. I'd have to leave my back panel off all the time on my 800d just to get a fan there for air flow. What would be neat is if someone could rig another waterblock where the backplate goes and see how that does for the temps.

Oh and kcuestag, those are nice looking mobo blocks!


----------



## KaRLiToS

People mount the heatsinks on this, but the stock VRM heatsink has the same kind of backplate.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That backplate does get hot so heatsinks would help there only if you have airflow there. I'd have to leave my back panel off all the time on my 800d just to get a fan there for air flow. What would be neat is if someone could rig another waterblock where the backplate goes and see how that does for the temps.
> 
> Oh and kcuestag, those are nice looking mobo blocks!


Thanks, I ended up paying 40€ shipped for them, I'll recieve them tomorrow!


----------



## Canis-X

That part is actually the stock backplate. You reuse it with the ek kit. It has thermal tape on it for the VRMs but really doesn't help cool very well, it's main purpose is to keep the front heatsink even pressure on the VRMs.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, I had to put VRAM heatsinks on it to help keep it cool. Was throttling beyond 4.7 or so without them.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

So is that case back panel left open for airflow on those sinks? I like how clean that looks, looks like factory!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> So is that case back panel left open for airflow on those sinks? I like how clean that looks, looks like factory!


On that one it's all open. But in the TJ07 (sig) the mobo is sitting on 1" standoffs and gets residual air passing over it from the front fans.


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gustave*
> 
> Only thing I notice is that it takes quite some time for the network adapter to initialize under Windows 7 64b. Don't know if this is BIOS related.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mine does the same thing


I believe I've narrowed the slow onboard NIC initialisation down to the ASUS Ai suite. After a fresh install of Windows without the Ai Suite..it initialises immediately.


----------



## nleksan

I've been hoping this would get brought up again, as I feel like I should add heatsinks to the back of mine, although the left-most portion is blocked by the cutout in the Switch 810 :/

I was wondering if the "backplate" to the right (at a 90deg angle to the top one) benefits from having heatsinks attached? I have a bunch of low-profile MOSFET/VRAM heatsinks about 13x12x5mm in size, pure copper, but don't want to waste them on something that wouldn't benefit...

Oh, and if anyone has a MIPS block they want to send my way, I'm looking for one big time, but can't find them anywhere


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I've been hoping this would get brought up again, as I feel like I should add heatsinks to the back of mine, although the left-most portion is blocked by the cutout in the Switch 810 :/
> 
> I was wondering if the "backplate" to the right (at a 90deg angle to the top one) benefits from having heatsinks attached? I have a bunch of low-profile MOSFET/VRAM heatsinks about 13x12x5mm in size, pure copper, but don't want to waste them on something that wouldn't benefit...
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has a MIPS block they want to send my way, I'm looking for one big time, but can't find them anywhere


those low-profile heatsinks that you have. Are they the exact size and perfect fit for the back of our RIVE???? If so just wondering where you got them. I wouldn't mind installing some of these vs installing MOBO blocks. If the left portion of the backplate is blocked by the cutout in our Switch 810, I am just going to put the dremel to it as I am waiting for the tubing and fittings to arrive.


----------



## zer0patches

I wanna join this club. =p

I am loving this motherboard so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2747649


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That backplate does get hot so heatsinks would help there only if you have airflow there. I'd have to leave my back panel off all the time on my 800d just to get a fan there for air flow. *What would be neat is if someone could rig another waterblock where the backplate goes* and see how that does for the temps.
> 
> Oh and kcuestag, those are nice looking mobo blocks!


Someone already did this. There was a discussion about VRM temps and more specifically the back plate over in the Asus forums some time ago. I'm sure that's where I saw it. I'll dig it up later when I have more time.


----------



## deafboy

For those that might be looking at getting little heatsinks. These are the ones I have: http://koolance.com/video-ram-heat-sinks

and for those of you that would prefer low profile copper versions: http://www.jab-tech.com/bga-ram-cooling/enzotech-forged-copper-low-profile-vga-memory-heatsink-bcc9/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> I wanna join this club. =p
> 
> I am loving this motherboard so far.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2747649


----------



## z0ki

Uodated to the very latesr BIOS this morning all seems well.. im considering going for a solid 24/7 4.7ghz what is the max vcore again? Im achieving 4.6ghz at around 1.37vcore with an offset (I like my cpu to downclock when idle) so im curious if I should just try 4.7ghz @ my current voltage but if not maybe ill need 1.39 maybe 1.4v?

At present i'm barely hitting 50c on all cores, more around the high 40's and that is during gaming, under load like rendering or IBT high 50's.. So i am guessing i got room?

Just want to try and get longevity out of my CPU







(yup im weak) haha


----------



## zer0patches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Uodated to the very latesr BIOS this morning all seems well.. im considering going for a solid 24/7 4.7ghz what is the max vcore again? Im achieving 4.6ghz at around 1.37vcore with an offset (I like my cpu to downclock when idle) so im curious if I should just try 4.7ghz @ my current voltage but if not maybe ill need 1.39 maybe 1.4v?
> 
> At present i'm barely hitting 50c on all cores, more around the high 40's and that is during gaming, under load like rendering or IBT high 50's.. So i am guessing i got room?
> 
> Just want to try and get longevity out of my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yup im weak) haha


I was getting 4.8ghz with an offset. Max around 1.375v, around 0.998v on idle. Temps max around low 50's /w p95 etc.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2738762


----------



## z0ki

Yeah I think your chip might be just a tad better then mine







but ill give it a go tonight and see how I go..

If I need to run 1.4v with an offset the cpu degradation shouldnt be bad will it?


----------



## zer0patches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I think your chip might be just a tad better then mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ill give it a go tonight and see how I go..
> 
> If I need to run 1.4v with an offset the cpu degradation shouldnt be bad will it?


1.4v is not that bad, I'd try to keep it under 1.45. WIth offsetting the voltage is usually only bumped when your actually doing stuff on the pc so it's not that bad at all. If you plan on folding 24/7 etc than I would probably try to keep it under 1.4v.

Lots of people have been running for a year+ at way more than that. I probably won;t have the same cpu/mb for more than 5 years so a little degradation isn't that bad. =p

The chip was bunk actually, had to rma it, lol. Memory errors, bad IMC or something. Would crash every couple hours. I just built the PC and thought it was a memory compatibility issue. Went through 3 differnt kits before finding out it was the processor all along. Booo. =p


----------



## z0ki

Ok i decided to do it now








The urge got the best of me haha..

Been running ITB for around 1 hour and 10minutes, 4.7ghz @1.384v temps are not exceeding 68c apart from core 4 which got up to 70c will let it run for half an hour more, then do some real world tasks and see how it goes.. I find that is the bests way to see if your OC is stable! haha..









Countless times i've primed or IBT for hours for it only to crash during rendering or gaming lol..

good times..

Hopefully things in digi+ are set correctly for this OC..

If i take screenshots of that bios page could you go over it and see if there is something you would change?

***EDIT***

No cigar, just as i posted it BSOD'd on me lol.. So bumped it up now to 1.392v

Well that was a fail, BSOD within 2 minutes lol

I don't think my CPU likes 4.7ghz at all


----------



## Daitro

Please add me as well









http://valid.canardpc.com/2756936


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daitro*
> 
> Please add me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756936




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> No cigar, just as i posted it BSOD'd on me lol.. So bumped it up now to 1.392v
> Well that was a fail, BSOD within 2 minutes lol
> I don't think my CPU likes 4.7ghz at all


z0ki, are you working from one of the guides on page 1?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z0ki, are you working from one of the guides on page 1?


Nope lol







Though my OC is based off Raja's guide on ROG forums.

Just going by my old 4.6ghz OC and working with that..


----------



## alancsalt

Might help to read the Asus guides.. no guarantee, but it might.


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## kcuestag

Is that the same board but all black?

Honestly I prefer the red/black theme.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think it's the exact same board and features as the red and black version. I would of bought this if I started out with a new build as I like all black themes.


----------



## driftingforlife

Its not being sold, it was a one off by Asus.


----------



## iARDAs

I saw a video via LinusTechTips and in some games a 3770k and a 3930k 3960x performed equally and in some games 3930k 3960x performed quite lower than a 3770k.

That is with a single Titan GPU.

Why would such a thing happen? Any ideas?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I saw a video via LinusTechTips and in some games a 3770k and a 3930k performed equally and in some games 3930k performed quite lower than a 3770k.
> 
> That is with a single Titan GPU.
> 
> Why would such a thing happen? Any ideas?


At stock clocks?

Some games like more cores, some like IPC/clock speed.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> At stock clocks?
> 
> Some games like more cores, some like IPC/clock speed.


This is the video






Sorry by the way they tested 3960x not 3930k.

All tests with a single Titan

Crysis 3

3960x @ 4.0 = 76 fps

3770k @ 4.4 = 75 fps

Far Cry 3

3770k @ 4.4 = 78 fps

3960x @ 4.0 = 71 fps

Skyrim

3770k @ 4.4 = 103 fps

3960x @ 4.0 = 101 fps

BF3

both gave 122 fps

now this is interesting

Metro 2033

3770k @ 4.4 = 122 fps

3960x @ 4.0 = 83 fps

Witcher 2

3960x @ 4.0 = 52 fps

3770k @ 4.4 = 51 fps


----------



## driftingforlife

Ofcoure the 3770k is going to good, it clock 400mhz higher. Pointless test.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Ofcoure the 3770k is going to good, it clock 400mhz higher. Pointless test.


The question is though is it easy to OC a 3930k or another 6 core CPU to 4.4 level as easy as a 3570k or a 3770k.

My brother in law works at Intel and he will get me a CPU when he comes back to Turkey for vacation this summer.

I am torn between 4770k or a 3930k. I was leaning towards IVY-E but it seems to be postphoned.


----------



## driftingforlife

4.4 is easy on both.

Id get a 3930K, but thats me, as you have a single titan a 4770k with do nicely.

IB-E is Q3.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

4.5Ghz on a 3930k is an easy average overclock.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 4.4 is easy on both.
> 
> Id get a 3930K, but thats me, as you have a single titan a 4770k with do nicely.
> 
> IB-E is Q3.


What's in the future for LGA 2011?


----------



## driftingforlife

From what we know it should be the 4820k, 4930k, 4960x, but there are some rumors of a X99 chipset.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> From what we know it should be the 4820k, 4930k, 4960x, but there are some rumors of a X99 chipset.


X99, same socket, just updated chip?


----------



## driftingforlife

It should be the same socket, but we don't know enough yet.


----------



## MykaAurora

Yes, just read about it. X99 still a rumor and IB-E is confirmed. Thanks. Closer my wallet will be to a gun barrel.


----------



## martinhal

I have been playing with the Gene board to OC. So far 4.7 @ 1.37 v works fine . Bios set to "Normal OC". Have only played with vcore and load line calibration so far.
When I try for higher OC and up the vcore to above 1.425 and stress test with IBT I hear an audible click and the PC cuts out instantly . Could this be a PSU issue or OCP on the MB cutting in ?
I have a ax1200 PSU


----------



## shilka

Upgrade from a triple Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB to a dual slot Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card


----------



## grunion

^^ Nice...

But the Noctuas have to go, totally throws off the color scheme.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> ^^ Nice...
> 
> But the Noctuas have to go, totally throws off the color scheme.


Thanks
I was thinking of buying the new Phanteks PH-TC12DX CPU cooler in red

And no the Noctua NF-A14 FLX fan is brand new i rather want a good ugly fan then a crappy good looking fan


----------



## martinhal

I have a issue with the third slot placing on the Gene . The gap between the second and third is so shall you cant really use the third one if you have a GPU in slot two. I arranged a swop out for a Extreme on Monday. My question is , do all boards in the range OC the same , I'm currently at 4.9 Ghz and assume the new MB would be the same as the OC would be largely chip dependent ?


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> For those that might be looking at getting little heatsinks. These are the ones I have: http://koolance.com/video-ram-heat-sinks
> 
> and for those of you that would prefer low profile copper versions: http://www.jab-tech.com/bga-ram-cooling/enzotech-forged-copper-low-profile-vga-memory-heatsink-bcc9/


Appreciate the links to the heatsink...just wondering. Did you just install the heatsinks on top of the stock backplate?????


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Appreciate the links to the heatsink...just wondering. Did you just install the heatsinks on top of the stock backplate?????


Yup, works very well too.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yup, works very well too.


OK....will try them out...purchased the enzotech low profile copper heatsinks.


----------



## Lynkdev

I really want to upgrade to this board but have doubts that ill just receive a DOA and have to deal with ASUS support..temptation is kicking in..currently still running a 920 with a EVGA classified e760-a1 and the urge to upgrade isn't fading.

What to do..


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Step up & take the RMA challenge. Dare ya.


----------



## _REAPER_

STEP UP.. DO IT lol


----------



## bustacap22

RIVE about to go underwater in a couple of days. I currently have Intel air cooler for my i7 3930k. I want to do a mild overclock on the chip before installing watercooling components and run prime95. What overclock settings is suggested if at all. Should I just wait until I install my watercooling components. Rig was built several weeks ago and all is well. I have not stress tested my chip at all. Just recently installed Core Temp and Prime95. Both 7970 are running at stock settings and have already been stress tested. Only thing on my check list before going under water is testing the chip. I'm a little gunshy to do this because of my experience stress testing my i7 920 on air before it went under water. i7 920 temps immediately skyrocketed to 95c on an overclock of 3.6ghz Thoughts on this.


----------



## alancsalt

Sounds like the i7-920 had the stock heatsink, and it may not have been seated correctly. AFAIK 95 is a bit extreme for 3.6GHz.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sounds like the i7-920 had the stock heatsink, and it may not have been seated correctly. AFAIK 95 is a bit extreme for 3.6GHz.


Yes, i7 920 had stock heatsink. It was stock settings for 3 years before I OC'ed it to 4.0 ghz. TIM was just awful. So that leaves me to my i7 3930k. Its currently on an a cheap intel air cooler. I was planning on doing a mild OC to 4.4ghz while on the intel air cooler before I install water blocks just to test the chip. Would you just wait or am I safe to do so????


----------



## alancsalt

The i7-3930K doesn't come with a cooler/heatsink AFAIK, so what heatsink have you got? (Pic?)
I assume you'd just have to keep an eye on temps, and back off if it looked like getting too hot for comfort...

I put mine on water right from the start.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The i7-3930K doesn't come with a cooler/heatsink AFAIK, so what heatsink have you got? (Pic?)
> I assume you'd just have to keep an eye on temps, and back off if it looked like getting too hot for comfort...
> 
> I put mine on water right from the start.




Ya, I am just gonna watch the temps really closely.


----------



## alancsalt

Sure looks like an Intel heatsink...
Quote:


> Intel Core i7 3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619I73930K. Boxed processor only, CPU cooler is not included.


----------



## Ftimster

Quick question running the gamers oc preset in bios 4.4 all cores with h-100i prim95 3960x 1.4 vcore settles at 68-69c max can or should I consider pushing higher or leave it would like to bump cores up by one say 45-45-46-47-47-48 something like that can't remember what the (by per core cannot adjust in os) is for that preset but without messing with too much just setting the cores at 1.4vcore how high can or should I go? Thanks


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Quick question running the gamers oc preset in bios 4.4 all cores with h-100i prim95 3960x 1.4 vcore settles at 68-69c max can or should I consider pushing higher or leave it would like to bump cores up by one say 45-45-46-47-47-48 something like that can't remember what the (by per core cannot adjust in os) is for that preset but without messing with too much just setting the cores at 1.4vcore how high can or should I go? Thanks


1.4 is a way to much vcore for 4.4Ghz , I run 4.8Ghz 3960x(C2) with 1.42 vcore (+0.055 Offset 24/7). Try to lower it. You'd better post your bios, so we all could see what's going on there


----------



## alancsalt

4.8GHz on 1.42v? Well your draw in the silicon lottery was better than my 3930K, because no way will my chip do that. Maybe 1.48v... maybe..- or is it quite cold where you are?

I just went and tried the 125bclk; used Google to find: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=10512

Just to see if there was any benefit..


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2764133

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370398

not my top score, but if it wasn't 24c in here, it might have been...
this OC seems more stable than my 100bclk one...


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2764149

Ah, but that one can't finish 3DMark11 Physics either, so no real gain. Same, same...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey Salty I hope those vcores are under load








Heres mine [email protected]@1.44vcore








http://valid.canardpc.com/2764260

and idle temp screener


----------



## driftingforlife

Mine needs 1.5v to do 4.9 and 1.58v to do 5.2


----------



## alancsalt

On a 6°C day maybe...otherwise I'd think, "Inaccurate."


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> On a 6°C day maybe...otherwise I'd think, "Inaccurate."


The 6°c day statement is def inaccurate







North of the border from u


----------



## alancsalt

Well, your chip cannot be colder than the ambient temperature....it's agin' the laws of physics...usually 6C more than ambient at idle...unless you're using refrigeration of some sort, dry ice, or LN2...some sort of added cold...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, your chip cannot be colder than the ambient temperature....it's agin' the laws of physics...usually 6C more than ambient at idle...unless you're using refrigeration of some sort, dry ice, or LN2...some sort of added cold...


Have you forgotten ? I told you remember








 slightly cooler


----------



## alancsalt

air conditioner on the side...?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> air conditioner on the side...?










Essentially im a Cold Air Bender chillin my loop
10-12c off case temps







cooler the ambient temps = cooler air from portable aircon unit with 2 insulated flexable 150mm duct to front of case set to 18c can drop to 15c









Gone TRI SLI as well 99.6 fps on valley stock bios O/clocked on AB 2.3.1......


----------



## Maximization

jeez, you got a windmill for energy?????


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially im a Cold Air Bender chillin my loop
> 10-12c off case temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooler the ambient temps = cooler air from portable aircon unit with 2 insulated flexable 150mm duct to front of case set to 18c can drop to 15c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gone TRI SLI as well 98fps on valley stock bios O/clocked on AB 2.3.1......


Finally you decided to reveal your secret weapon?!


----------



## josemartinic

Hi, I want to buy a Rampage mother board but I dont know which processor to use, my options are I7 3930K, I7 3970X, I7 3770K or I7 2600K, the goal of my new PC will be to play FSX so I want to buy the best config to overclocked it at least at 4,8 GHz safely, any have expirence or similar config?

thanks a lot


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josemartinic*
> 
> Hi, I want to buy a Rampage mother board but I dont know which processor to use, my options are I7 3930K, I7 3970X, I7 3770K or I7 2600K, the goal of my new PC will be to play FSX so I want to buy the best config to overclocked it at least at 4,8 GHz safely, any have expirence or similar config?
> 
> thanks a lot


You can only use a 2011 CPU, 3820, 3930k, 3960x, 3970x with a RIVE.

2600k, 3770k is 1155.

Get the 3930k.


----------



## alancsalt

Rampage (X79) only gives you a choice of 3820, 3930K, 3960X or 3970X
For 3770K or 2600K, that would mean a (Z77) Maximus mobo

If you are adventurous, check out the delidded Ivy Bridge thread.

If you are talking 4.8GHz 24/7, no guarantee of that....

How much grunt does Flight Simulator X need anyway?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Finally you decided to reveal your secret weapon?!


Yeah Salty was quoting the laws of physics


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 4.8GHz on 1.42v? Well your draw in the silicon lottery was better than my 3930K, because no way will my chip do that. Maybe 1.48v... maybe..- or is it quite cold where you are?


No







Not very cold )) today was +8'C outside







and its about +24-25'C in my room









*Here are my settings (Offset)*









*My temps idle*
http://postimage.org/

The whole system under water


----------



## deafboy

Some of you guys really need a lot of juice for higher overclocks... damn. Mine really starts asking for more after 5.0GHz though. But I never go over 1.4v for daily, just for benching.

4.8 while folding


----------



## Bart

Nice numbers Cole!







I have those temps NOW, and I'm BARELY overclocked (only did the multi x43 on my [email protected]). I'm at 1.256v too. Jealous of your temps!!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Nice numbers Cole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have those temps NOW, and I'm BARELY overclocked (only did the multi x43 on my [email protected]). I'm at 1.256v too. Jealous of your temps!!


Upgrade


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Upgrade


Case Labs might be coming. If that happens, 480 will happen, and maybe another 7950. Getting the itch, and a back pay check is coming!









Are you 24/prime stable with that OCed setup?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Case Labs might be coming. If that happens, 480 will happen, and maybe another 7950. Getting the itch, and a back pay check is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 24/prime stable with that OCed setup?


Dooo itt!!!! lol.

Yup. 36 hours prime stable and 24/7 folding stable.


----------



## Lynkdev

Just pulled the trigger on this board with a 3930k. It'l be a nice upgrade over my 920 for sure, cant wait! might buy the Case Labs TH10 tomorrow to add to the sweetness!

Also purchased the 1 year extended warranty through Newegg on this board for good reasons.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my [email protected]@1.335vcore with some load........










and a 4902 temp screener at idle....

Hmmm core 2 7c !?


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my [email protected]@1.335vcore with some load........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 4902 temp screener at idle....
> 
> Hmmm core 2 7c !?


Your temps are so low, do you have a chiller or something?


----------



## alancsalt

He has "Or something...."

i7 3820 [email protected]@1.535vcore


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He has "Or something...."
> 
> i7 3820 [email protected]@1.535vcore


Mother of God, what kind of device is this ? Air conditioned PC ?















I think chiller would be more compact and silent compare to this beast


----------



## alancsalt

It was there, and he was feeling creative...









He works in that field...


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It was there


You could have stopped right there.







How many of us have done weird things to our PCs with stuff that was just 'there'. That's one cool looking system. Of course that maniac fries 3820s like the rest of us fry eggs, so I wouldn't try that at home kids!


----------



## deafboy

Do you guys know if flipping one of the PCI switches cuts the power to that slot and/or just causes it to not be recognized? I'm hoping for both.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Case Labs might be coming. If that happens, 480 will happen, and maybe another 7950. Getting the itch, and a back pay check is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 24/prime stable with that OCed setup?


I just bought the White Matte today Go ahead and do it, temptation always wins!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> Mother of God, what kind of device is this ? Air conditioned PC ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think chiller would be more compact and silent compare to this beast


Probably but a chiller unit here can cost you $1500 . I would rather put that towards a single stage sub zero unit like Salty has and really punch the clocks out of the 3820









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You could have stopped right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of us have done weird things to our PCs with stuff that was just 'there'. That's one cool looking system. Of course that maniac fries 3820s like the rest of us fry eggs, so I wouldn't try that at home kids!


And just to correct you ive nuked one chip pulling 1.76vcore crackin 5480 not quick enough for a val







My voltages are much more milder these days







l And chilled air bending is a easy thing to get workin as long as your duct is insulated it wont sweat and have a small portable airconditioner


----------



## Bart

I was just teasing.







I think you changed your avatar at about the same time you fried that 3820, so I think I mentally associated those 2 things and think you're a maniac.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I was just teasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you changed your avatar at about the same time you fried that 3820, so I think I mentally associated those 2 things and think you're a maniac.


I'll







you


----------



## KaRLiToS

*HOMECINEMA-PC*, what frequency with 1,76v?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *HOMECINEMA-PC*, what frequency with 1,76v?


Hey man







5480


----------



## KaRLiToS

Oh, I thought this number was the Valley score, sorry. Poor chip.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Oh, I thought this number was the Valley score, sorry. Poor chip.


Oh god no







That was a while ago malay 3820 got top clock of 5432 with that one on a thermaltake 760i and a cpu-360 block and a 2nd 120 rad


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to shoot for a nice 4.5ghz overclock when I finish modding my case to fit another 360 rad.


----------



## kcuestag

I am in need of help.

I re did my loop after my CFX 7970 arrived, leak tested for over 12h, connected everything and it wont boot.

The board is stuck in a loop, pops out 14 (sometimes 13) on the led code right when it boots then it shows stuff like b7 then b9 then 5A then b9 or 70 and it shuts down, few seconds later it powers up and does the same, all over again and again...

I was able to boot once by switching to the other bios, then I entered my 4.7GHz OC values, saved reboot and same loop again, the motherboard simply wont post on either bios...

Things ive tried;

- Flashing bios using the i/o flash method with usb
- Clear cmos
- Take out battery and leave it unplugged for 6 hours.
- re seat cpu
- re seat ram (tried any slot)
- Disabled all pcie lines that were in use, all 4 disabled
- unplug any unneeded like led ppwer reset, hdd and speaker
- removed fan controller from molex connector

Something I noticed is right before it shuts down the dram led is ON, just right before, led shows and it shuts down.

The only thing that gets the board do something is by removing all ram, then it beeps all the time with "b5" code which I guess is because of no ram dimms inserted.

Any ideas? Ive been trying for over 12h and im about to give up...

I hope board and cpu are ok, im sure its not the gpus as they worked fine and even with their pcie lines disabled it does the same boot loop.

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Ftimster

OK so........ 4.4 all cores 1.4 vcore to much?? Was hoping for some insite 3960x only using h100i if I crank my delta fans up I can prime all day 58c-62c max temps
Should I go higher on my core speeds with no increase to vcore or try lowering vcore and stay at 4.4 cores for my 24\7 usage??


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I am in need of help.
> 
> Any ideas? Ive been trying for over 12h and im about to give up...
> 
> I hope board and cpu are ok, im sure its not the gpus as they worked fine and even with their pcie lines disabled it does the same boot loop.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated.


Have you tried ROG connect. Use the POST display to see if that stops on DRAM, apart from that, de-loop and try it on its box.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Have you tried ROG connect. Use the POST display to see if that stops on DRAM, apart from that, de-loop and try it on its box.


I don't have the cable for ROG Connect.









The thing is, if I remove the ram, it keeps led on b5 and 1 continuos beep followed shortly by 2 fast beeps, which according to manual is no DRAM detected, which is right.

But then with RAM plugged it just shuts down when trying to post, last led it displays is b9 which doesn't appear in the manual.


----------



## driftingforlife

When you swapped out the GPUs there was defo no drops of water that could have got on the board, no wires in different place that could be shorting?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> When you swapped out the GPUs there was defo no drops of water that could have got on the board, no wires in different place that could be shorting?


No water leaked at all into the board or CPU.

I just rolled back to 3404 with the pen drive, still same loop....

I'm going to remove all bitfenix cord extensions and use the original psu cables see if that works, this is driving me nuts, im pretty sure no water leaked AT ALL.


----------



## kcuestag

I just tried no extension cables, even unplugged both GPU's cables and left them unplugged from PSU, still nothing.

This is pretty much the combination of led's I see: b0 b1 13 b0 b1 b7 b9 5A (Or SA?) 32 4F b2 b8 b9

And then it shuts down, sometimes instead of ending at b9 it ends at 71, but does the same thing over and over...

This is with only 1 ram dimm (Tried both separately, nope), GPU's unplugged from the PSU cables...

I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## driftingforlife

Take it out the case.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just ordered me a Rampage IV Formula with an i7 3820


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Take it out the case.


I don't have an air cooler though, can't test out the case.









I just noticed right before it shuts down the vttdddr led powers on and instantly shuts down.

Edit:

I think looking at the manual that is actually CPU led.


----------



## kcuestag

*grunion* suggested the CPU, told me to unplug 8-pin from CPU power on board.

I did, it booted and shut off almost immediately, it booted again, now it's running no shut downs, but the LED/CODE display doesn't display anything, it's off.

Does this mean the CPU is gone for good?


----------



## kcuestag

Here's a video I recorded of the boot loop:




CPU dead?

If it's dead I'd be surprised, I never took it out of the motherboard when re-doing my water loop, no water leaked or spilled into any of the components.









What you guys think?


----------



## _REAPER_

Did you remove the block from the CPU if so you could have put it back on too tight, pull it out and look for bent pins


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Did you remove the block from the CPU if so you could have put it back on too tight, pull it out and look for bent pins


I removed the cooler, untightened it a bit as well, no go.

Re-seated the CPU (Pins are fine, I didnt even take out CPU before it died...), still no go, CPU is gone, my computer is gone.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*What did you do with the GPU blocks? Did you change them?* If you have a spare GPU laying around, trying it the the last slot and turnoff all PCIE dip switch?
Have you tried with one PCIE dips swtich at a time? I see they are all enabled?

Do you think it is related to your previous issue when it was shutting down during gaming?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *What did you do with the GPU blocks? Did you change them?* If you have a spare GPU laying around, trying it the the last slot and turnoff all PCIE dip switch?
> Have you tried with one PCIE dips swtich at a time? I see they are all enabled?
> 
> Do you think it is related to your previous issue when it was shutting down during gaming?


I didn't do anything to my GPU blocks, I just changed from 680's to 7970's with new blocks.









I did try disabling ALL PCIE dips, and one at a time, nothing, it's nothing to do with the GPU's, it's either the CPU or the board.

Could someone tell me, if the motherboard was 100% working, and it had no CPU installed on it and no 8-pin connector for CPU, should it still boot and spin the fans? Because in that case, it doesn't, and I believe it may be the motherboard after all....


----------



## KaRLiToS

When I mess around with my water loop, I make a 24 hours leak test with fan controller with all fans running to let the case dry in case there is a small drop of water that I didn't see on the board.

I would try another GPU (on air if possible) to isolate the problem. When you don't know the issue, you have to try every possibilities.

_One time I installed a EK 5850 backplate on my card and it took me around 3 days to find the problem._

_ENLARGE THE PIC_


----------



## kcuestag

Well as I stated I tried even with all PCIE lanes disabled, even tried on top of the motherboard's box with no GPU's and nothing on the PCIE lanes at all, and it kept doing the same boot loop over and over.

It's nothing to do with the GPU's, I'm 100% sure it's the CPU or the motherboard, not 100% sure which one though, might RMA both

But if I had to blame one, I'd blame the board, coz I messed a lot with it two days ago to install the waterblocks (Then removed them as I don't really need them and it made my loop so much more complicated...), so maybe I damaged it somehow when putting the blocks or the stock heatsink back.

I made sure there's nothing shorting the board, even placed a plastic spacer on the only screw that had no spacer (from stock heatsink screws i mean).

Don't know, but I am very deppressed right now, not sure wether to RMA both or throw the whole computer out the window.......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well as I stated I tried even with all PCIE lanes disabled, even tried on top of the motherboard's box with no GPU's and nothing on the PCIE lanes at all, and it kept doing the same boot loop over and over.
> 
> It's nothing to do with the GPU's, I'm 100% sure it's the CPU or the motherboard, not 100% sure which one though, might RMA both
> 
> But if I had to blame one, I'd blame the board, coz I messed a lot with it two days ago to install the waterblocks (Then removed them as I don't really need them and it made my loop so much more complicated...), so maybe I damaged it somehow when putting the blocks or the stock heatsink back.
> 
> I made sure there's nothing shorting the board, even placed a plastic spacer on the only screw that had no spacer (from stock heatsink screws i mean).
> 
> Don't know, but I am very deppressed right now, not sure wether to RMA both or throw the whole computer out the window.......


Oh dear kcuestag im really sorry to read these tales of woe and despair







Mr murphy visits you on a regular basis damn it . Feellin for ya mate


----------



## Ftimster

I know all systems are created differently or react differently but again I pose the question 1.4vcore 4.4 all cores to much or should I push higher core speed 4.5+ or keep 4.4mgz and lower vcore anything? Thanks just asking I'm currently running the gamers profile in BIOS 3606 and 1.4 vcore to much?p my temps seem good rite as I posted a few posts back thanks---


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> I know all systems are created differently or react differently but again I pose the question 1.4vcore 4.4 all cores to much or should I push higher core speed 4.5+ or keep 4.4mgz and lower vcore anything? Thanks just asking I'm currently running the gamers profile in BIOS 3606 and 1.4 vcore to much?p my temps seem good rite as I posted a few posts back thanks---


You should get 4.6 - 4.7 Gigahurtles out of 1.4vcore but the silicon lottery will play a big part in that


----------



## kcuestag

Does anyone know if ASUS in Europe does advanced RMA's so I can get a replacement right away? I'm confident the board is dead.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Damn you murphy.......


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn you murphy.......


I can't be more unlucky, I made few WC part orders in the last 2 weeks and all were delayed quite a few days, my GPU was lost somewhere in France and got delayed almost a week, and now my motherboard and maybe CPU too......

Not sure if ASUS will honor warranty on the board as I removed the stock heatsink once and they will see it coz the screws from heatsink have a bit of paint gone... Plus a bent pin which I bent yesterday but fixed that later on.

Pfffft, I hope ASUS honors the warranty, else I wont be able to get another motherboard in a very long time....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It always comes in threes







I hope things work out for you


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I can't be more unlucky, I made few WC part orders in the last 2 weeks and all were delayed quite a few days, my GPU was lost somewhere in France and got delayed almost a week, and now my motherboard and maybe CPU too......
> 
> Not sure if ASUS will honor warranty on the board as I removed the stock heatsink once and they will see it coz the screws from heatsink have a bit of paint gone... Plus a bent pin which I bent yesterday but fixed that later on.
> 
> Pfffft, I hope ASUS honors the warranty, else I wont be able to get another motherboard in a very long time....


Sorry to see all the trouble you are having. I just had a similar thing. Been working fine with two cards for a few days Added my third 7970 , hit power switch .... dead not even MB led came on... unplugged all cables from PSU other than main power and 8 pin ... still no luck. Removed third card only and power came back. Put third card back , no power. After about 30 minutes of GPU in and out of slot it finally worked. Have no idea why it did not work the first 35 times.


----------



## martinhal

Can I join the club ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2769579

http://valid.canardpc.com/2769579

Got a Formula a few days ago .


----------



## bustacap22

These horror stories of upgrading components and then MOBO not posting is freaking me out. I recently tore down my new build after putting it together a month ago to begin installation of watercooling components and modding of case. I surely hope all goes well. I will be extra cautious. Gotta make sure to go through my checklist thoroughly.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> These horror stories of upgrading components and then MOBO not posting is freaking me out. I recently tore down my new build after putting it together a month ago to begin installation of watercooling components and modding of case. I surely hope all goes well. I will be extra cautious. Gotta make sure to go through my checklist thoroughly.


I can assure you I was very cautious.

Honestly, not surprised my board died, I've heard that MANY x79 socket motherboards become faulty easily when overclocking, probably due to the LGA 2011 socket not being really polished.

Either ways, you'll be fine, nothing will happen, I just had the worse week of my life when talking about computer parts and online orders, not something that happens to many people, maybe 1 out of a thousand.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It always comes in threes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope things work out for you


Except women. I still yearn for the day that the ménage a tois will be embraced by females around the world. That's my dream. That's the world I wanna live in.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Except women. I still yearn for the day that the ménage a tois will be embraced by females around the world. That's my dream. That's the world I wanna live in.
> 
> What were we talking about again?


AMEN







Bless you my son


----------



## TheGovernment

So I just got my new titans installed, i updated the bios with that converter thing as I was running 1404, it updated it to 2105 and now I want to update it to the newest one but it won't let me, says in ez flash that it's a efi bios and not compatible. Wasn't that the point on the converter, to be able to flash with the new cap bios's? or am i missing something. win 7 pro 64 btw

Also, with my new titans, I want to run pci-e 3.0 but the gen 3 patch doesn't do anything. The command line comes up for a milli second and thats it (still after reboot it's 2.0). Gen 3 is enabled in the bios. Am I missing something? I know i can do the reg hack but I'm curious why the patch doesn't do anything


----------



## z0ki

I had the same issue ended up getting another rive but the one that was doing that was shorting out due to a standoff. Built a hackintosh with the rive made sure all standoffs are correct and it worked.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So I just got my new titans installed, i updated the bios with that converter thing as I was running 1404, it updated it to 2105 and now I want to update it to the newest one but it won't let me, says in ez flash that it's a efi bios and not compatible. Wasn't that the point on the converter, to be able to flash with the new cap bios's? or am i missing something. win 7 pro 64 btw
> 
> Also, with my new titans, I want to run pci-e 3.0 but the gen 3 patch doesn't do anything. The command line comes up for a milli second and thats it (still after reboot it's 2.0). Gen 3 is enabled in the bios. Am I missing something? I know i can do the reg hack but I'm curious why the patch doesn't do anything


2105 is a good stable bios







I ran it for 9mths no probs







Only just updated it cause I run raid0 to use TRIM on my ssd's


----------



## TheGovernment

Ya Thats why i want the latest bios as well! i have 2 x 256 m4 in raid 0. i cant for the life of me figure out why it wont let me update since i already ran the converyrr and am in the new cap.


----------



## shilka

Just got my second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card today so this is how my Asus Rampage IV Extreme PC looks now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya Thats why i want the latest bios as well! i have 2 x 256 m4 in raid 0. i cant for the life of me figure out why it wont let me update since i already ran the converyrr and am in the new cap.


Did you change the file name from .rom to .cap


----------



## TheGovernment

it was cap already in the dl. im gonna try the dos bios update when i get home tonight and seenif that does anything.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> it was cap already in the dl. im gonna try the dos bios update when i get home tonight and seenif that does anything.


Are you flashing with the ROG USB port? If so, did you name the file properly? I think for yours, it's R4E.CAP (not sure as I have the Gene version, so mine is R4G.CAP). Forgive me if that sounds like a stupid question.


----------



## TheGovernment

I haven't used the rog port yet. I'm gonna try it tonight, I know I have to rename it but I can't figure out why the ez flash doesn't work. I have a few asus boards and I've always used the EZ flash and never had an issue.


----------



## bustacap22

Putting watercooling build together and just going through my checklist. Just wondering about the OC key. Does anyone use this at all??? Aside from what it is and what the manual states. Am I really missing something else if I choose not to install it????


----------



## Lynkdev

Just received my rampage board today along with 3930k. Will my corsair h100 work to opcheck it out do I have to switch plates?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kizwan

Do you means backplate? If yes, you don't need to use backplate. The H100 come with clear (picture) guide. You couldn't go wrong if you follow the instruction properly.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you means backplate? If yes, you don't need to use backplate. The H100 come with clear (picture) guide. You couldn't go wrong if you follow the instruction properly.


Yes backplate, thanks.


----------



## TheGovernment

OK so I DL the new asus bios from a different site and it flashed no problem in flashback. The one I DL from asus wouldn't work. I DL it 3 or 4 times as well. I dunno whats up with that. I've been messing with my pc for about 3 hours and couldn't boot into windows for the longest time, even defaults wouldn't boot for some reason. I pulled the battery and let it sit for a few hours and it after another few attempts, it finally booted. I then found out, windows will not boot if I turn off stepspeed in the bois. I can make my OC, pretty much change any setting but if I turn off stepspeed? it won't boot and won't boot even if I go back into the bios and turn it on. I have to clear Cmos and do my steps all over again. I've confirmed by loading defaults (now it lets me boot with that for some reason) and only turning off stepspeed and it freezes at the win 7 startup every time. Why on earth would that be happening?
If I don't turn it off, no problems and can get my 4.6 oc back on my 3930K. That one setting at its freeze time lol I don't want stepspeed on.


----------



## kizwan

Does your OC stable when running stress test? You could try re-seat the CPU. Just out of curiosity, why do you want to disabled speedstep?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Putting watercooling build together and just going through my checklist. Just wondering about the OC key. Does anyone use this at all??? Aside from what it is and what the manual states. Am I really missing something else if I choose not to install it????


I use it. It is good for full screen benchmarking. I use it more for the monitoring aspects. Watching temps and mhz. I had to get a right angle DVI coupler because my io panels sticks out the top of my case. it Points the monitor cable to the back of my case now. I did get the extra button switch attached to the 2 pin mobo header so it is easier to engage when needed. Allot of people hate it. But it is good for monitoring stuff when your in full screen.


----------



## TheGovernment

ya oc completely stable. i have good cooling, my chip idles at 27c and full load never goes over 50c. sospeedstep isnt needed. i also dont like the wide swing in voltages, it can make for problems in some games if they are cpu dependant.
i tried bios 2404 and it seems to be more stable but i havent had a ton of time to mess with it yet. no crashes with stepspeed off so far!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I use it. It is good for full screen benchmarking. I use it more for the monitoring aspects. Watching temps and mhz. I had to get a right angle DVI coupler because my io panels sticks out the top of my case. it Points the monitor cable to the back of my case now. I did get the extra button switch attached to the 2 pin mobo header so it is easier to engage when needed. Allot of people hate it. But it is good for monitoring stuff when your in full screen.


I wish it had the capabilities of saying how many frames it's outputting (going through it)...


----------



## Maximization

thats actually a cool idea, you should email ROG that idea. I dont know how it would work but sounds amazing. I actually don;t know what is the best method for video cards, you got response times and then the refresh hertz on monitors. If your cards are faster then any of them you will get tearing/ ripping glitching.


----------



## Hellish

Does anyone remember when the Rampage IV Gene came out compared to the Rampage IV Extreme? If I remember correctly the Formula came last, but I can not remember when the Gene came out.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Does anyone remember when the Rampage IV Gene came out compared to the Rampage IV Extreme? If I remember correctly the Formula came last, but I can not remember when the Gene came out.


Extreme: Date first available at Amazon.com: November 14, 2011

Gene: Date first available at Amazon.com: December 9, 2011

Formula: Date first available at Amazon.com: December 26, 2011


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Extreme: Date first available at Amazon.com: November 14, 2011
> 
> Gene: Date first available at Amazon.com: December 9, 2011
> 
> Formula: Date first available at Amazon.com: December 26, 2011


Thanks


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Thanks


No problemo


----------



## hermit1007

Hey guys, owner of Rampage IV Gene here. Can I SLI/CF with cards put on 1st/4th slots instead of 1st/3rd?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Hey guys, owner of Rampage IV Gene here. Can I SLI/CF with cards put on 1st/4th slots instead of 1st/3rd?


Not if you want to run without impairment. The 4th slot always runs at x8, not x16, and that can't be changed. It would defeat the purpose of SLI/CF if one card has only half the PCI bandwidth.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Not if you want to run without impairment. The 4th slot always runs at x8, not x16, and that can't be changed. It would defeat the purpose of SLI/CF if one card has only half the PCI bandwidth.


From what I've heard the difference between 16/16 SLI and 8/8 SLI is barely noticeable, is it not?

EDIT : One more question, if I run SLI on x16 and x8 slots, do both cards run at x8, or x16 for top and x8 for bottom card?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> From what I've heard the difference between 16/16 SLI and 8/8 SLI is barely noticeable, is it not?
> 
> EDIT : One more question, if I run SLI on x16 and x8 slots, do both cards run at x8, or x16 for top and x8 for bottom card?


Honestly I'm not sure. On both counts.







Sorry I can't be more help! The difference might not be noticeable in games, but to the benchmark folks, I'd bet the numbers are worse. And here on OCN, everyone loves benchmark scores.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure. On both counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be more help! The difference might not be noticeable in games, but to the benchmark folks, I'd bet the numbers are worse. And here on OCN, everyone loves benchmark scores.


According to one of Linus' video(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMzRZqFh-w) the benchmark result difference between dual x8 and x16 is grand total of...0.0008%. I'll probably benefit much more from having a gap between cards allowing me to OC cards further with better temperature


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> According to one of Linus' video(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMzRZqFh-w) the benchmark result difference between dual x8 and x16 is grand total of...0.0008%. I'll probably benefit much more from having a gap between cards allowing me to OC cards further with better temperature


Well I just learned something. Cool! I didn't realize you weren't on water with the video cards.







I was wondering why you wanted to use the 4th slot for a second video card, but now I get it. Since I went water, I forgot how thick those stock air coolers are.


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## thunder_2008

Please add me on to the list...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


How does SLI affected when a secondary card (sound) is plugged into slot 3?


----------



## alancsalt

Think you lose slot 2. You can only use either slot 2 (2A) or slot 3(2B) but not both.

Or, check your bios to see if this answer is right.....
Quote:


> the "2B" slot is a bridged or tandem slot that shares bandwidth with the "2A" slot.
> The PCIe 2.0 X1 slot is always active.
> Of the PCIe 3.0 slots, you have 40 lanes you can divide up amongst them, but this motherboard only allows those slots to exist as either X16 or X8. And the 2B slot can only be active if the 2A slot is active, and only if the 2A slot is set to X8 mode. Then it shares bandwidth with the 2A slot, if used. You should first look in your BIOS setup and see how you have your PCIe slots configured, make sure 2A is active as an X8 slot.


http://www.reduser.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-83586.html

Hmm, in Extreme Tweaker \ GPU/Dimm Post \ GPUPost the 2A/2B combo is listed as one, whatever that means, and there is another sub-menu PCIe Lane Simulator, which by default lists all slots as unoccupied.
Quote:


> If you go into the Ai Tweaker section of UEFI, you will find a sub-mnu for PCIe lane simulator, this will tell you what speed each slot will run at as you occupy slots.


- Raja
Quote:


> this simulator will visualize how the operation modes will change if the number of graphics cards in the system changes.


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-rampage-iv-formula_3.html
Quote:


> The PCIe Lane simulator allows you to map out your PCIe Lanes with out having any VGA cards installed


http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1803/4/

I'm lost, but interested.


----------



## deafboy

Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder_2008*
> 
> Please add me on to the list...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It always comes in threes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope things work out for you


Did someone call Murphy?

I sent my board for RMA on Monday, and guess what, they don't know where it is, they probably lost it.









Pfffffffff


----------



## alancsalt

That first board of mine that stopped working after a blackout... Warranty Applied For: 20-02-2013 8:17 am

This is Australia. You go through the place of purchase here, mostly. PCCaseGear contacted Asus to see if they would accept a warranty claim. Still no response whatsoever.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That first board of mine that stopped working after a blackout... Warranty Applied For: 20-02-2013 8:17 am
> 
> This is Australia. You go through the place of purchase here, mostly. PCCaseGear contacted Asus to see if they would accept a warranty claim. Still no response whatsoever.


I'm also doing RMA through the store...









I can't wait this long, but I have no money either, I found a nice deal, an ASUS Rampage IV Formula for 268€ new on Amazon, if I have no news on the board's delivery to the store by Monday I might just sell something and get that Formula.


----------



## alancsalt

I bought another board. Who could wait months without their PC?

Ah Asus, love the performance, less than impressed with customer support... sigh..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I bought another board. Who could wait months without their PC?
> 
> Ah Asus, love the performance, less than impressed with customer support... sigh..


Yeah, but you have a job, I'm a student with no money income at all, chances of me being another motherboard this month? None.

Maybe, if lucky, I could get the ASUS Rampage IV Formula on Amazon as it's got a really nice price (268€) compared to the Rampage IV Extreme (+370€).

What would I "lose" if I 'downgraded' from the Extreme to the Formula?


----------



## Maximization

you get a better sound chip


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, but you have a job, I'm a student with no money income at all, chances of me being another motherboard this month? None.
> 
> Maybe, if lucky, I could get the ASUS Rampage IV Formula on Amazon as it's got a really nice price (268€) compared to the Rampage IV Extreme (+370€).
> 
> What would I "lose" if I 'downgraded' from the Extreme to the Formula?


What about a bog standard X79 board, just to do till you get a RIVE back.


----------



## Bart

Gotta love Asus. If there's a design flaw in a motherboard, fear not. Asus will just release a .V2 version, and you can buy that one to fix your issues.







I'd never buy motherboards from anyone else though. Everytime I stray from Asus, I get burned.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Maybe, if lucky, I could get the ASUS Rampage IV Formula on Amazon as it's got a really nice price (268€) compared to the Rampage IV Extreme (+370€).
> 
> What would I "lose" if I 'downgraded' from the Extreme to the Formula?


The Rampage IV Formula only has 4 DIMM slots
No OC Key and no Blue Tooth ROG Connect feature.
No PCH fan
Two less USB 2 ports
Formula doesn't have Realtek ALC898 Audio - SupremeFX III - Supreme Sound instead
No Subzero Sense
No VGA Hotwire
No 4 way SLI bridge

Don't get that extra grey PCIe slot (2B)

Probably a few small differences in port numbers...

Gee, maybe I should have got a Formula myself...because I haven't really taken any advantage of the differences....


----------



## kcuestag

Having no PCH fan actually sounds like an advantage.


----------



## martinhal

Can I join the club ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2769579

http://valid.canardpc.com/2769579

Got a Formula a few days ago .


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone else get bored of having a big rig? I want to move from a RIVE to a RIVG.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Can I join the club ?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2769579
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2769579
> 
> Got a Formula a few days ago .


The validation is meant to be in your OCN username..
Quote:


> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".


I'll let it pass. But if it was a competition though...


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The validation is meant to be in your OCN username..
> I'll let it pass. But if it was a competition though...


Thanks !









http://valid.canardpc.com/2773223 to claim my prize


----------



## MerkageTurk

Add me to the club Homies, I upgraded from a Maximus IV Gene Z motherboard + I5 2500k

To a Rampage IV Formula/BF3

http://valid.canardpc.com/2773316

http://valid.canardpc.com/2773316


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did someone call Murphy?
> 
> I sent my board for RMA on Monday, and guess what, they don't know where it is, they probably lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffffffff
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That first board of mine that stopped working after a blackout... Warranty Applied For: 20-02-2013 8:17 am
> 
> This is Australia. You go through the place of purchase here, mostly. PCCaseGear contacted Asus to see if they would accept a warranty claim. Still no response whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, but you have a job, I'm a student with no money income at all, chances of me being another motherboard this month? None.
> 
> Maybe, if lucky, I could get the ASUS Rampage IV Formula on Amazon as it's got a really nice price (268€) compared to the Rampage IV Extreme (+370€).
> 
> What would I "lose" if I 'downgraded' from the Extreme to the Formula?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

More tales of woe and despair







DAMN YOU MURPHY








The formula is a bloody good board for the $$$$$$ RESPECT








And I thought Mr Salt was a retiree kickin back on the beaches of Kingscliffe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2773223 to claim my prize



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Add me to the club Homies, I upgraded from a Maximus IV Gene Z motherboard + I5 2500k
> 
> To a Rampage IV Formula/BF3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2773316
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2773316




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> More tales of woe and despair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU MURPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formula is a bloody good board for the $$$$$$ RESPECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought Mr Salt was a retiree kickin back on the beaches of Kingscliffe


Nah, retirement... not yet. I'll wait till I can't remember what the keyboard is for....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, retirement... not yet. I'll wait till I can't remember what the keyboard is for....


Interesting, I thought you were retired too. What is it you do?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nah, retirement... not yet. I'll wait till I can't remember what the keyboard is for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I thought you were retired too. What is it you do?
Click to expand...

IT Support in a small town where I have no competition. Also fix peoples computers. Nothing fancy...as long as I live on bread and water I can indulge my computers a little.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> IT Support in a small town where I have no competition. Also fix peoples computers. Nothing fancy...as long as I live on bread and water I can indulge my computers a little.


Haha, can't ask for much more than that


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> IT Support in a small town where I have no competition. Also fix peoples computers. Nothing fancy...as long as I live on bread and water I can indulge my computers a little.


...you mean you're a Monopolist !







...good business plan


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> IT Support in a small town where I have no competition. Also fix peoples computers. Nothing fancy...as long as I live on bread and water I can indulge my computers a little.


Ah ha well well well , that explains why you are on the matrix nearly all the time.........so that means you are a divorcee then


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> IT Support in a small town where I have no competition. Also fix peoples computers. Nothing fancy...as long as I live on bread and water I can indulge my computers a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha well well well , that explains why you are on the matrix nearly all the time.........so that means you are a divorcee then
Click to expand...

I'm going to plead the fifth now.......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> IT Support in a small town where I have no competition. Also fix peoples computers. Nothing fancy...as long as I live on bread and water I can indulge my computers a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ah ha well well well , that explains why you are on the matrix nearly all the time.........so that means you are a divorcee then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm going to plead the fifth now.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LMAO







Salty well played . It took me 15yrs to work out that a FRUIT LOOP IS A FRUIT LOOP


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi....Can I Join to this club???!!!!!.

I´m new with this platform... I build my case last Monday.

I´m very excited... My specs:

3970X
TT WATER 2.0 EXTREME
ASUS RIVE
8x4 DDR3 1866 Kingston Hyperx Beast
OCZ VERTEX 4 512GB
DEVIL 13 7990
TT LEVEL 10 GT
TT TOUGHPOWER XT 1475W GOLD

What about my temps ?????. My actual stable OC "PRIME 95 1792FFT " is at 4.5Ghz - 1,368 max vcore load prime - 1.125 VTT / VCCSA - offset -0,55

Do you think is a good chip?. The hotter core in this condition is about 75º (Do you think that can I expect better temps? ).

In the botton I have one NB-Multiframe M12-P and one in front of hd-cage...

Is "all right" , all other settings was on auto with an XMP profile for the memos (1866)... I should change any more parameter?

Sorry for my english....

Some pics... THANKS!!!!.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi....Can I Join to this club???!!!!!.
> 
> I´m new with this platform... I build my case last Monday.
> 
> I´m very excited... My specs:
> 
> 3970X
> TT WATER 2.0 EXTREME
> ASUS RIVE
> 8x4 DDR3 1866 Kingston Hyperx Beast
> OCZ VERTEX 4 512GB
> DEVIL 13 7990
> TT LEVEL 10 GT
> TT TOUGHPOWER XT 1475W GOLD
> 
> What about my temps ?????. My actual stable OC "PRIME 95 1792FFT " is at 4.5Ghz - 1,368 max vcore load prime - 1.125 VTT / VCCSA - offset -0,55
> 
> Do you think is a good chip?. The hotter core in this condition is about 75º (Do you think that can I expect better temps? ).
> 
> In the botton I have one NB-Multiframe M12-P and one in front of hd-cage...
> 
> Is "all right" , all other settings was on auto with an XMP profile for the memos (1866)... I should change any more parameter?
> 
> Sorry for my english....
> 
> Some pics... THANKS!!!!.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
(Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)
*


----------



## Jabba1977

Ok...thanks!!!, When I am at home I´ll doing it!!.

What about my configs / temps...what do you think?.

Regards.


----------



## alancsalt

75c at full load? Is that P95 temp? A custom loop would get you lower.

Voltges look OK to me. You can check through these if you are seeking improvement.









***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79...
== Sandy Bridge-E == Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club ==
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - UEFI Guide for Overclocking
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide
OverclockersClub Forums ASUS Rampage IV Extreme OC BIOS Settings
(ASUS)GSkill Intel X79 Motherboard Overclocking Guide
Asus Overclocking Guide by Raja, on OCN


----------



## Jabba1977

Yes 75º at full load with 1792FFT and latest P95 with AVX....

It seems "OK" for me... isn´t it?... anyone with 3970X???

This micro has 150W TDP and more than 225W with this OC...

Thanks!!!.


----------



## alancsalt

Should be fine. You won't hit that temp with 24/7 programs.


----------



## Jabba1977

Should I´ll expect more cooler temps with this config?....

The micro is a [email protected],5Ghz at 1.36 - 1.368 at full load with P95.

The cooler is a TT Water 2.0 Extreme and the case a TT Level 10 GT . Air temp about 22-23º

Thanks!!.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 75c at full load? Is that P95 temp? A custom loop would get you lower.
> 
> Voltges look OK to me. You can check through these if you are seeking improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79...
> == Sandy Bridge-E == Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club ==
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - UEFI Guide for Overclocking
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide
> OverclockersClub Forums ASUS Rampage IV Extreme OC BIOS Settings
> (ASUS)GSkill Intel X79 Motherboard Overclocking Guide
> Asus Overclocking Guide by Raja, on OCN


Good morn'n to ya Mr Salt







Everything you need to get your system runnin well ^^^^^^^^^^^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Yes 75º at full load with 1792FFT and latest P95 with AVX....
> 
> It seems "OK" for me... isn´t it?... anyone with 3970X???
> 
> This micro has 150W TDP and more than 225W with this OC...
> 
> Thanks!!!.


Looks dang good to me







I would froth at the bit to punch 225w in to my square....... alas I think I managed to ONLY jam 187-189watts in to mine awhile ago


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morn'n to ya Mr Salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you need to get your system runnin well ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Looks dang good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would froth at the bit to punch 225w in to my square....... alas I think I managed to ONLY jam 187-189watts in to mine awhile ago


I've seen some of your validations, if you had loaded the cpu with some of those 225W would have been way behind in the rear view mirror...


----------



## Jabba1977

How?....sorry but my english is very poor and I don´t understand you say to me....

I "see" 225W or more in cpu-z when I stress with P95 ... Is this correct????

Tomorrow I´ll post more photos with this...

Edit...

In this image The TDP shown by CPu-z is about 220W...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've seen some of your validations, if you had loaded the cpu with some of those 225W would have been way behind in the rear view mirror...


Yep







Then it would have been a good excuse to go and get a hexy.......


----------



## Jabba1977

Sorry... please, can you explain your coments in other way... I miss it!!!!

I don´t understand what do you "like toy say"....

*I've seen some of your validations, if you had loaded the cpu with some of those 225W would have been way behind in the rear view mirror...*

Yep Then it would have been a good excuse to go and get a hexy.......

Is good, bad or a joke... really, I don´t understand.

Is my system/voltages/temps fine?... regular?, good?, very good?...

Thanks!!!!.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Sorry... please, can you explain your coments in other way... I miss it!!!!
> 
> I don´t understand what do you "like toy say"....
> 
> Is good, bad or a joke... really, I don´t understand.
> 
> Is my system/voltages/temps fine?... regular?, good?, very good?...
> 
> Thanks!!!!.


YOUR SYSTEM IS VERY GOOD








FTW 420 is commenting to me cause I run 3820 so 225w would launch it into space


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> How?....sorry but my english is very poor and I don´t understand you say to me....
> 
> I "see" 225W or more in cpu-z when I stress with P95 ... Is this correct????
> 
> Tomorrow I´ll post more photos with this...
> 
> Edit...
> 
> In this image The TDP shown by CPu-z is about 220W...


No software will read the watts properly, & watts can be a lot more than shown.
That is a very small screenshot...


----------



## Jabba1977

Yes...as I said some post ago , TDP under stress with prime 95 is about 225-230W

What do you think in terms of temperature / voltage of my system...

Thanks!!!.


----------



## LegendMask

Would like to join









http://valid.canardpc.com/2776532


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> Would like to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2776532


----------



## _REAPER_

What is the best block for this mobo?


----------



## Unit Igor

I dont have X79 but i know a lot of people use EK waterblocks on RIVE.
Whole set for cpu,mosfet and chipset.


----------



## _REAPER_

I was looking at XSPC or MIPS I am not really a fan of EK


----------



## Unit Igor

Sorry man i told you wrong here is callsignVega setup and i believe doorules have everything from EK.
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1389643/4-way-titan/sort/display_order/


----------



## deafboy

I have the XSPC one and love it.


----------



## nleksan

Does anyone know where to get the MIPS?

I know the Koolance one is no longer available, the XSPC one is decent but I don't find it particularly appealing, and I am DONE with EK products after losing 2x 7970 Lightning's to faulty blocks and never receiving so much as a reply to my emails








Now that the RIVE is allegedly EOL, or nearing it, the last thing I'd want is some poorly-manufactured block to kill my board. Thus, the MIPS is what I consider to be the "ultimate" in not only that respect, but also in looks, performance, build quality (based on experience with other products of theirs).

I JUST CAN'T FIND IT! Any help would be immensely appreciated!

(OR....if you have a MIPS RIVE Block Kit, and you WTT/WTS it to me, PM ME!)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the MIPS?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Koolance one is no longer available, the XSPC one is decent but I don't find it particularly appealing, and I am DONE with EK products after losing 2x 7970 Lightning's to faulty blocks and never receiving so much as a reply to my emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the RIVE is allegedly EOL, or nearing it, the last thing I'd want is some poorly-manufactured block to kill my board. Thus, the MIPS is what I consider to be the "ultimate" in not only that respect, but also in looks, performance, build quality (based on experience with other products of theirs).
> 
> I JUST CAN'T FIND IT! Any help would be immensely appreciated!
> 
> (OR....if you have a MIPS RIVE Block Kit, and you WTT/WTS it to me, PM ME!)


Maybe you can ask him : http://www.overclock.net/t/1384204/build-log-brimstone-i7-quadfire-7950s/0_30

I see he had the MIPS block in his parts list.


----------



## bustacap22

My attempt to keep vrm cool in the RIVE. Hoping it does the job somewhat. We'll see. If not, waterblocks. Tallied up...just the receipts for watercooling components. ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!! Well, you guys already know the # of Benjamin Franklins, Ulysses S. Grants, and Andrew Jacksons it can take. I need to hide receipts from the financial consultant.......THE WIFE.


Didn't really want to cut the Switch 810 to open up the whole backplate of the vrm. Not a steady hand with the Dremel and plus there is a standoff that is really close

Ya, its a HACK job to say the least.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nice one







me likes


----------



## alancsalt

Two months have passed since I applied for RMA of my dead first RIVE. I sent off an email reminding the retailer of this. Asus still have not answered PCCASEGEAR, the retailer (This is in Oztralia)

The reply:
Quote:


> Hi Alan,
> I am very sorry, I just confirmed that I haven't had a response from them. What we will do is assign you an RA number and we will organise to get this sent off to ASUS anyway and see what we can get organised for you.


So this morning, I posted her off... We'll see what happens.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Terrible! Makes a guy sick!


----------



## kcuestag

Don't post that, makes me feel like crap, I can't wait 2 months, and I can't do like you and buy another RIVE in the mean time.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My new hexys 24/7 for the moment







and its 1.335 in da bios


----------



## kcuestag

I'm jealous, I want my board back.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm jealous, I want my board back.


Have they found it yet ?


----------



## MykaAurora

I'll be cooling ma baby! All of it, RAMS not included.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have they found it yet ?


It's been in the store for a week already, they said they sent it to their retailer on Friday and I'm still waiting for an answer on wether they're replacing it or not.

I'm running out of patience, I can't wait much longer without a PC.


----------



## Lynkdev

Trying to figure out how to setup raid 0 with my raptors, currently using my crucial m4 ssd as OS drive and would like the raptors as a separate raided drive. Ssd is connected to Intel 6gb port and raptors to Intel 3gb ports. Set to raid in bios but get blue screen? The array has been created, I have irst installed..under disk management I see the raid array as unallocated space. What did I do wrong please? I'm pretty sure I can't do raid on the as media ports.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ Lykndev ^^^^^^^^^^^
I think you need to get to disk management and format and allocate the array ? I run two separate arrays one is o/sys and other is storage


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Been messin around with me new hexy








So heres a 4.8 . Core 5 runs a bit hot







but a W/block reseat and a change of tim might do the trick . No aircon


----------



## Unit Igor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Trying to figure out how to setup raid 0 with my raptors, currently using my crucial m4 ssd as OS drive and would like the raptors as a separate raided drive. Ssd is connected to Intel 6gb port and raptors to Intel 3gb ports. Set to raid in bios but get blue screen? The array has been created, I have irst installed..under disk management I see the raid array as unallocated space. What did I do wrong please? I'm pretty sure I can't do raid on the as media ports.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Your installation on M4 is in AHCI mode so when you change in bios to RAID mode of course you cant boot into it.
You need to follow this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation


----------



## _REAPER_

HomeCinema-pc

I am going to have to get some OC tips from you when I get home on RR


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> HomeCinema-pc
> 
> I am going to have to get some OC tips from you when I get home on RR


No problemo







This beast did 5Ghz @1.4vcore out da box







but upped it up to 1.48vcore for stability and she'll bench @ 5.1Gigahurtles .... only got it on Tuesday


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @ Lykndev ^^^^^^^^^^^
> I think you need to get to disk management and format and allocate the array ? I run two separate arrays one is o/sys and other is storage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Trying to figure out how to setup raid 0 with my raptors, currently using my crucial m4 ssd as OS drive and would like the raptors as a separate raided drive. Ssd is connected to Intel 6gb port and raptors to Intel 3gb ports. Set to raid in bios but get blue screen? The array has been created, I have irst installed..under disk management I see the raid array as unallocated space. What did I do wrong please? I'm pretty sure I can't do raid on the as media ports.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Your installation on M4 is in AHCI mode so when you change in bios to RAID mode of course you cant boot into it.
> You need to follow this guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I'll try this 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Idle temps @ 5Gigahurtles


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Idle temps @ 5Gigahurtles


Nice , what's your ambient temp at ?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Idle temps @ 5Gigahurtles


Nice, there is no way that is remotely stable though... lol. Regardless, nice little chip you have there


----------



## Bart

HomecinemaPC has some "interesting" cooling. That might be more stable than you'd think.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> HomecinemaPC has some "interesting" cooling. That might be more stable than you'd think.


Eh, cooling doesn't have too much to do with it. His volts are just too low for 5.0 stable.

I should note, I don't consider bench stable remotely stable, lol.


----------



## Bart

LOL! A man with high standards. I can respect that.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! A man with high standards. I can respect that.


lol. Impossibly high standards I would say. It does have it's pitfalls. lol.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> Your installation on M4 is in AHCI mode so when you change in bios to RAID mode of course you cant boot into it.
> You need to follow this guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation


I followed this guide, but still get BSOD when switching to RAID mode. I followed the "Change to RAID from AHCI". Changed the IAstorV file from 3 to 0. The other two files were already at 0. Funny thing now is, i did apply a volume and quick format the the RAID drive in disk management and its a heatly drive now but doesnt show up in IRST?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Nice , what's your ambient temp at ?


23c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> HomecinemaPC has some "interesting" cooling. That might be more stable than you'd think.











Perfect for keepin very warm hexenbeasts cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nice, there is no way that is remotely stable though... lol. Regardless, nice little chip you have there


You are correct moar volts








And its not a bad one for my first hexy . Shell boot in at 1.4vcore 
And needs up to 1.465 - 1.49vcore at least to get there

but for 24/7 I run now 4.8Ghz no aircon

















but will bench at 5.1


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Perfect for keepin very warm hexenbeasts cool
> You are correct moar volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its not a bad one for my first hexy . Shell boot in at 1.4vcore
> And needs up to 1.465 - 1.49vcore at least to get there


Haha, very nice.

Are those 1.4+ tested or just a number thrown out there for reasonable stability or have those been worked down?

I am only asking because your 4.8GHz voltages are super high, lol. I'm stable at 4.8 under 1.4v but 5+ takes some more volts.

At least you're able to test with those kind of numbers, hell yeah, lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks mate







Im still workin on fine tuning the settings . 4.8 settings im interested in sorting out more . Different kind of beast this one , so im kinda in new territory . Tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still workin on fine tuning the settings . 4.8 settings im interested in sorting out more . Different kind of beast this one , so im kinda in new territory . Tips would be greatly appreciated


In all honesty, I am probably the worst person for tips. I tend to leave most things on auto. Everyone complains about it over compensating but it hasn't been too bad for me. I tend to only change the RAM stuff, CPU multiplier, and CPU specific voltage.


----------



## kcuestag

Good news, the store's retailer accepted my RMA and will replace it with a brand new RIVE.

"Bad" news is, they don't have any RIVE's on stock, so I'll have to wait at least a week to get it, but at least good news they accepted my RMA.

In the meantime, I'm leak testing my WC Loop, a friend gave me his Gigabyte X79-UD3 so I can use my rig in the mean time.


----------



## Canis-X

Outstanding!!! That is fantastic news, very happy for you!!


----------



## deafboy

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## kcuestag

I can confirm everything works fine, I'm using a Gigabyte X79-UD3 as we speak, everything is on stock, I will keep leak testing for another few hours while I go training, then I will try go for 4.5GHz (I know it's not a huge OC) until I get my new RIVE next week.









Not familiar with Gigabyte BIOS so it will be a bit of a challenge, way more different than ASUS bios.


----------



## martinhal

Tell how rubbish the Giga board is............... JC


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Tell how rubbish the Giga board is............... JC


It looks ugly, but it looks like a very solid board for the price.

Only downside I can find compared to the RIVE is the vrm heatsink cooling above de cpu, looks cheap, dont think ill be pushing my 3930k above 4.5 until I get my RIVE back.









But then again for the price (almost half of the RIVE) I believe it is a nice mobo.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay I re-primed my 4.8 half at room temp and the other half with airbending just to show the temp dfference









I reseated the w/block and reapllied tim peak load temps are under 80c now









Lowest core temp now is 63c on core 5 compared to 79c that's a 16c temp difference with airbending








Oh kcuestag glad your back







I would love to see you set that board on fire it can do that you know


----------



## kcuestag

It's not my board, so I'm keeping this 3930k on stock for a few days until I get my new RIVE.


----------



## deafboy

Dem temps...









Lower those volts...


----------



## Lynkdev

Safe to say my RIVE board is fine for overclocking with my 3930k if i get the AA on the led after post?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^^^^^^ AA means its all good to go







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Dem temps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower those volts...


Ive tried







anything less drops workers and the like so its alright







But it gets this clock much lower than my 3820 did







So from my perspective its a win . Im happy


----------



## 2slick4u

http://valid.canardpc.com/2784485

http://valid.canardpc.com/2784485

cpuz banners don't work unless you untick import images before you post.


----------



## _REAPER_

67 days and a wake up good lord I cannot to leave Afghanistan and OC this board.


----------



## bustacap22

finishing up watercooling installation on RIVE. I am using this EK Bridge for my dual 7970

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17486/ex-blc-1352/EK_FC_Bridge_Dual_Parallel_3-Slot_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_DUAL_Parallel_3-Slot_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g57c593s1896

little confused here. hope someone can clarify. Running crossfire, I am using pcie lanes 1 and 3 (red pcie) When I try to install waterblocks with EK bridge. The 2nd card not going into pcie slot 3. I was informed to purchased the bridge above. However, its not working out. The 2nd card is going into the black pcie lane. I assume I got the wrong one. Please someone lead me to the correct EK Bridge to get. Do I get this EK Bridge instead.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17487/ex-blc-1350/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Parallel_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_TRIPLE_Parallel_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g57c593s1896

Would I need to get a blank link. This is confusing.


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, you got a DUAL bridge for PCIE slots 1 and 2, you need triple for 1 and 3.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, you got a DUAL bridge for PCIE slots 1 and 2, you need triple for 1 and 3.


Just so I am completely clear. I need to purchase this EK Bridge:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17487/ex-blc-1350/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Parallel_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_TRIPLE_Parallel_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g57c593s1896

Do I need to purchase anything else to make this fit. I am confused in how I am going to utilize this bridge when I only have 2 cards


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Just so I am completely clear. I need to purchase this EK Bridge:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17487/ex-blc-1350/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Parallel_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_TRIPLE_Parallel_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g57c593s1896
> 
> Do I need to purchase anything else to make this fit. I am confused in how I am going to utilize this bridge when I only have 2 cards


Might want to ask in the Water Cooling thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery

There's people with a lot more knowledge than me there, but I believe that's the bridge you want, although I think you'll still need an EK-Link to attach between both cards to cover the threads from the midle slot, although I'd ask in that thread to confirm.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Just so I am completely clear. I need to purchase this EK Bridge:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17487/ex-blc-1350/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Parallel_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_TRIPLE_Parallel_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g57c593s1896
> 
> Do I need to purchase anything else to make this fit. I am confused in how I am going to utilize this bridge when I only have 2 cards


No, just the bridge.

The blocks already come with the links to connect the blocks to the bridge.

*MANUAL*


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, just the bridge.
> 
> The blocks already come with the links to connect the blocks to the bridge.
> 
> *MANUAL*


Ok, I understand that the FC Link connects to the EK Bridge. That I get and understand. What I am uncertain is the Bridge itself. I am using 2 GPU's and the EK Bridge that I need to purchase has (3) openings. I am planning on using slot 1 and slot 3 on the bridge so I can use red pcie lanes 1 and 3 on the RIVE. What happens to slot 2 on the Bridge?????


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Ok, I understand that the FC Link connects to the EK Bridge. That I get and understand. What I am uncertain is the Bridge itself. I am using 2 GPU's and the EK Bridge that I need to purchase has (3) openings. I am planning on using slot 1 and slot 3 on the bridge so I can use red pcie lanes 1 and 3 on the RIVE. What happens to slot 2 on the Bridge?????


You buy a *blank parallel link* for the un-populated slot.

(PS: If you decide to buy a *Triple Serial Bridge*, then you need to get a *Blank Serial Link*)

BLANK PARALLEL




BLANK SERIAL


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You buy a *blank parallel link* for the un-populated slot.
> 
> (PS: If you decide to buy a *Triple Serial Bridge*, then you need to get a *Blank Serial Link*)
> 
> BLANK PARALLEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLANK SERIAL


Ok....I got it now. As always, appreciate the clarification. Man...another couple days waiting....


----------



## nleksan

Finally validated?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2787067

http://valid.canardpc.com/2787067


----------



## alancsalt

Update on dead RIVE: Awaiting distributor response: 29/04: Your item has been returned to the distributor for repair.


----------



## deafboy

Well that's a start...any idea on turn around?


----------



## alancsalt

Never done this before, and that's all the answer I had...dunno...


----------



## deafboy

Well best of luck, hopefully the wait won't be too long.


----------



## MykaAurora

May I ask, why your board is dead?


----------



## alancsalt

Power went out. When it came back on board was dead. I assume a power surge.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Finally validated?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2787067
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2787067




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2784485
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2784485
> 
> cpuz banners don't work unless you untick import images before you post.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Update on dead RIVE: Awaiting distributor response: 29/04: Your item has been returned to the distributor for repair.


And I thought my RMA was slow... I shipped my board to the store on April 15th, the store shipped it to their distributor on April 19th, and last thursday (25th) they confirmed to the store board is dead and will replace with a new one.

Only issue is they've got no stock of RIVE's until sometime this week, and this coming Wednesday till Friday is holiday in Spain (Every year start of May), so most likely will get it on Monday-Tuesday I hope.

Either ways, a good RMA time compared to yours.









Still, it looks like April is not a good month for me, I was so happy when my friend gave me his Gigabyte X79-UD3 so I could play games while my new RIVE arrives, sadly one of my 7970's is dead (It's new, not even 24h of use), so it's time to RMA her, good thing I still have another 7970 so I can still play games just fine, but still, it bothers me a lot that so many things are happening this month to me.


----------



## alancsalt

Tomorrow, Ima gonna get new batteries for the UPS and put it back into action...
I already got a new sacrificial surge breaker fitted to the fuse box...(When the strip goes red you have to replace it..)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Power went out. When it came back on board was dead. I assume a power surge.


Man that sucks. First the power goes out while the pc is on and you were probably on it. Then you were greeted with a burnt out board for the trouble.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Damn you Murphy..........


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, old news now, already replaced, but if lucky, I'll end up with two...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn you Murphy..........


Your Murphy visited me again...









7970 dead


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Murphy's not my mate , all the action is over your place









@ Salty spares are a good thing


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Murphy's not my mate , all the action is over your place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Salty spares are a good thing


I'm wondering if that 7970 is the last thing that will break on me for a while, I want to end this crap and enjoy my rig, tired of RMA's.


----------



## alancsalt

i used to hot up bikes and cars.
Salty's First Law of Mechanics: *Any machine used to its full potential will break.*

That applies to overclocking too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i used to hot up bikes and cars.
> Salty's First Law of Mechanics: *Any machine used to its full potential will break.*
> 
> That applies to overclocking too.


The GPU was not overclocked, and it was brand new, only lasted 24h.


----------



## arkhacker2

Anyone know exactly if one saira Rampage Extreme V for Haswell?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkhacker2*
> 
> Anyone know exactly if one saira Rampage Extreme V for Haswell?


No, the Rampage is for the enthusiast platform, not the mainstream. Its should be the maximus line if they haven't changed it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i used to hot up bikes and cars.
> Salty's First Law of Mechanics: *Any machine used to its full potential will break.*
> 
> That applies to overclocking too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU was not overclocked, and it was brand new, only lasted 24h.
Click to expand...

That's no fun at all....hope they replace it...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Your Murphy visited me again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7970 dead


You are not lucky.

*I had in 2 years*

Asus Rampage III Extreme
i7 930
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
i7 3930k
GTX 580
2 x 5850
2 x 5870
3 x 6970
6 x 7970
1 x GTX 680
+All the RAM kits
NO RMA


----------



## shilka

The only broken part i have had in years was my Rampage III Extreme i killed it by accident i am still not sure even to this day what the hell happed

Good news was i got upgraded to the Rampage III Black Edition for free as the Extreme was EOL at the time


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's no fun at all....hope they replace it...


Me too, the card is only 3 weeks old, 24h of use, so I hope they replace it in a timely manner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You are not lucky.
> 
> *I had in 2 years*
> 
> Asus Rampage III Extreme
> i7 930
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> i7 3930k
> GTX 580
> 2 x 5850
> 2 x 5870
> 3 x 6970
> 6 x 7970
> 1 x GTX 680
> +All the RAM kits
> NO RMA


Meh, my first GPU was an HD5850 and it died after a month of use, luckily the seller, which was from Hong Kong (eBay), was very nice and sent me a brand new 5850 right away after I told him about it, and I gave him back the faulty card AFTER the new one had arrived, so that RMA was pretty painless.

Since then, I also had:

X6 1055T
Gigabyte 790FXT-UD5P
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
HD5970
i7 2600k
ASUS P8P67 EVO
ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution B3
2x HD6970
3x GTX680
2x GTX680
i7 3930k
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (Lasts me 4 months)
Sapphire HD7970
VTX3D 7970 X-Edition (Lasts me 24 hours LOL)

So yeah, never really had an issue until now, 2 faulty components in one month, and one of them brand new, not nice.


----------



## driftingforlife

I felt left out So Id thought i would join in, My PC has been crashing a lot lately, turns out its the HX850. Glad i still have my Antec 1200W.


----------



## martinhal

In the manual for the formula they talk about , Voltminder LED . Any idea where said LED is ?


----------



## JottaD

Subbing


----------



## Paramount

hi every one

i want to join the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2790254

Thanx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paramount*
> 
> hi every one
> 
> i want to join the club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2790254
> 
> Thanx


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So I had to RMA my cpu a few days ago because it died in my arms.







.

I had a replacement plan with a local computer store where if your cpu dies for any reason including overclocking, they'll give you a brandnew one after they test the old one. So I got a new 3970x from them and this one seems to overclock very well.

My old cpu needed about 1.4v for 4.7Ghz, 1.1v VCCSA and 1.15v VTT and my memory needed 1.675v. My new one needs 1.275v bios, 1.28v load, with 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT and my memory needs 1.575v. Same speeds as my old set up, 4.7GHz and 2400MHz memory cas9.

My only testing so far is a 3dmark11 Phisics test, Cinebench 11.5 and HyperPI 32m runs, no prime95 at all. I know this doesn't mean stable, but I think it's still impressive I must say!











I know SB-E needs a couple weeks break in period, so it'll be interesting where my overclock ends up.

FYI, don't go over 1.6v at any time with SB-E, it degrades quickly!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And yet another tale of woe and despair with a good result at the end........Well Done fella








Life was all tooshort for that poor hexy







RIP


----------



## Maximization

do the quads have more space to handle heat and stuff on die then the hexes?


----------



## 2slick4u

I also have a dead RIVF







for some odd reason my one end of my 8 pin cable from my ax860i melted and maybe somehow damage the board. It has a code 00 and my cpu led stays red meaning not getting power? I just hope I didnt burn out my CPU


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> do the quads have more space to handle heat and stuff on die then the hexes?


The 3820 is a native quad core, while the Hexa cores are native Octo cores with two cores disabled. So I'd assume the 3820 would have a smaller die than compared to a 3930k.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> do the quads have more space to handle heat and stuff on die then the hexes?


Most def . more heat at same clocks fer sure I gots a 3930k last week under load at 5ghz I saw 240 + watts go thru the socket







. The most I got thru 3820's is 180-190 watts








But as usual silicon lottery will always play a part in that


----------



## Paramount

Quote:


> I also have a dead RIVF for some odd reason my one end of my 8 pin cable from my ax860i melted and maybe somehow damage the board. It has a code 00 and my cpu led stays red meaning not getting power? I just hope I didnt burn out my CPU


ohhhh.. sad to hear that .. i am worry about my beautiful ROG


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I also have a dead RIVF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some odd reason my one end of my 8 pin cable from my ax860i melted and maybe somehow damage the board. It has a code 00 and my cpu led stays red meaning not getting power? I just hope I didnt burn out my CPU


Constant 00 mean not in use = RIP


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I had to RMA my cpu a few days ago because it died in my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had a replacement plan with a local computer store where if your cpu dies for any reason including overclocking, they'll give you a brandnew one after they test the old one. So I got a new 3970x from them and this one seems to overclock very well.
> 
> My old cpu needed about 1.4v for 4.7Ghz, 1.1v VCCSA and 1.15v VTT and my memory needed 1.675v. My new one needs 1.275v bios, 1.28v load, with 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT and my memory needs 1.575v. Same speeds as my old set up, 4.7GHz and 2400MHz memory cas9.
> 
> My only testing so far is a 3dmark11 Phisics test, Cinebench 11.5 and HyperPI 32m runs, no prime95 at all. I know this doesn't mean stable, but I think it's still impressive I must say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know SB-E needs a couple weeks break in period, so it'll be interesting where my overclock ends up.
> 
> FYI, don't go over 1.6v at any time with SB-E, it degrades quickly!


Wow! Insanely low volts for 4.7, that's awesome. Now I want to see what it takes for 5.0 stable.


----------



## UNOE

Which one would you order ?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18382/ex-rad-484/Phobya_G-Changer_XTREME_Nova_1080_Full_Copper_Radiator_-_60mm.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11760/ex-rad-123/Phobya_XTREME_Nova_1080_Radiator.html


----------



## kizwan

For the same brand, I go for the one with longer name. jk. haha


----------



## UNOE

I'm just trying to figure out if nearly double the price is worth it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if nearly double the price is worth it.


I found bundymania's review:-
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=258018


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paramount*
> 
> ohhhh.. sad to hear that .. i am worry about my beautiful ROG


I know I got myself a 3770k so far so good


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Constant 00 mean not in use = RIP


Yeah the motherboard cant give power to the cpu. The CPU led stayed red and code 00 just wont post so it's dead. I think I fried the VRM








You think my CPU could be alive still?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I found bundymania's review:-
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=258018


Nice find this review is pretty new. I'm still trying to figure out it if its worth twice as much but this diffidently helps me being able to see some numbers.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And yet another tale of woe and despair with a good result at the end........Well Done fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life was all tooshort for that poor hexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Wow! Insanely low volts for 4.7, that's awesome. Now I want to see what it takes for 5.0 stable.












So I went for 5Ghz tonight and to my surprise I need only 1.376v load volts for the initial testing:



So 5GHz with 1.375v bios and 1.376v load volts, 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT. 1.575v for the ram running 2400MHz cas9. I have hyperpi running in the background to have the cpu running %100 to give you load voltage.

I'm scared to go over 1.4v with this baby!









EDIT:

A couple more tests:


----------



## Paramount

WoW thats really really g00d MrTOOSHORT


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went for 5Ghz tonight and to my surprise I need only 1.376v load volts for the initial testing:
> 
> 
> 
> So 5GHz with 1.375v bios and 1.376v load volts, 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT. 1.575v for the ram running 2400MHz cas9. I have hyperpi running in the background to have the cpu running %100 to give you load voltage.
> 
> I'm scared to go over 1.4v with this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> A couple more tests:


Now do stability testing, I want to see where that sits.... that's a very nice chip you have there.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay scored one of these....









Fitted it to m/board........

Okay ran P95 on blend on the 4.8 daily from last week , hoping to get that rouge core under 80c









Success ! new block plus the gelid TIM that comes with the block dropped that rouge core by 5 degreees









Test no 2 drop vcore to 1.35 from 1.385 add offset voltage to .005 run P95 again this time 4hrs...

Awesome going to go a bit lower on the vcore again some time today but not a bad result







23c ambient no air bending


----------



## Maximization

Are those the ones where you reflow the Tim?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Are those the ones where you reflow the Tim?


No mate its gelid tim that was supplied with the block . You must be thinking of indigo xtreme


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if nearly double the price is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I found bundymania's review:-
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=258018
Click to expand...

The difference is very small. I would use the difference in price to get two of the regular Novas! Weee, oh and its cheaper at PPCS.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sweet block HOMECINEMA-PC!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Now do stability testing, I want to see where that sits.... that's a very nice chip you have there.


So I finally have a pretty good overclock going and I think I'll leave it here:



I used these settings:



So 1.425v bios, 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT, and 1.575v dram. for 4.9GHz and 2400Mhz ram cas9.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You get what you pay for ....... try not to bork this one eh ? You are very lucky


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You get what you pay for ....... try not to bork this one eh ? You are very lucky


Haha!









I set the mutli to 51 for 5.1Ghz without touching my 4.9Ghz 24/7 settings and it past a few benchmarks(3dmark11 Physics and Cinebench 11.5). My past chips needed atleast 1.575v for that!


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay scored one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted it to m/board........
> 
> Okay ran P95 on blend on the 4.8 daily from last week , hoping to get that rouge core under 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success ! new block plus the gelid TIM that comes with the block dropped that rouge core by 5 degreees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test no 2 drop vcore to 1.35 from 1.385 add offset voltage to .005 run P95 again this time 4hrs...
> 
> Awesome going to go a bit lower on the vcore again some time today but not a bad result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23c ambient no air bending


Awesome copper block, but it'll look ugly in time. Haha!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I want to join this club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793020


----------



## Lynkdev

Hey Homecinema,

Do you know how to get past the unsigned driver error when trying to load raid drivers in the windows install?

Trying to get two samsung 830s in RAID 0 for my OS and the array is set but i keep getting this error with iRST and RSTe drivers..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793020


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Oh, what the heck...

Might as well add me too. I have a new RIVE/TJ11 build in progress.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Oh, what the heck...
> 
> Might as well add me too. I have a new RIVE/TJ11 build in progress.


Looks promising










Which GPU's are you planning to use?


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Hey guys I have been having trouble enabling PCI-E 3.0 on my Rampage IV Gene and figured this would be the place to ask as to where I might be able to activate it for all of the slots. I found this posted on a forum.

*These are instructions on how to enable PCI-E 3.0 using the REGEDIT function within the Microsoft Windows 7 operating system:

Hardware requirements in order for these directions to work properly:

1) Motherboard is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified

2) Graphics card (NVidia or AMD) is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified (currently, NVidia 600 series cards and AMD 7000 series cards are PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified)

NOTE: I highly recommend you ensure the motherboard is updated to the most current BIOS version and that PCI-E 3.0 (GEN 3) is enabled within the motherboard BIOS settings.

CRITICAL!! Back up your registry before proceeding! This will ensure that you can restore your registry should you enter an invalid value or conduct one of the steps incorrectly.

Step 1: Update your graphics drivers to the latest version (doesn't matter if you use the WHQL or beta version) and restart your computer.

Step 2: Download the latest version of GPU-Z:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/

Step 3: Run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 2.0 for each card

Step 4: Disable SLI -or- Crossfire (if enabled). If SLI -or- Crossfire are not enabled, skip to Step 5

Step 5: Click on the Windows button (located on the lower left corner of the start bar)

Step 6: In the search index entry window, type in "Regedit" (the Registry Editor window will open)

Step 7: Select the following registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video

Step 8: Identify the correct registry folders for each of graphics cards you have installed. There will be one associated folder for each card installed. To identify the correct folder for each card, you will need to review the names of each folder within the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ CurrentControlSet/ Control/Video" registry directory. The folder associated with a graphics card will have three or more subfolders (depending on how many PCI-E slots available on the motherboard). The values listed for each subfolder will be 0000, 0001, 0002, 0003, 0004, and Video. Review only the subfolders labeled as "0000". You will know you have selected the correct "0000" subfolder when you see a registry labeled "DriverDesc" with a value that matches the graphics card you have installed. Example, the value in my "DriverDesc" registry value reads "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680".

Step 9: Right click on the folder labeled "0000". Select "New", then select "DWORD (32-bit) Value", then enter "RMPcieLinkSpeed" for the name of the registry.

Step 10: Right click the "RMPcieLinkSpeed" registry you just created, then select "Modify", then enter "4" as the data value and verify that the "Hexadecimal" option is checked under "Base", and then select "OK".

Step 11: Repeat steps 9 and 10 for each graphics card associated folder (named "0000")

Step 12: Once you have completed creating the RMPcieLinkSpeed registry for each card, close the Registry Editor window and restart your computer.

Step 13: Once your system is back into Windows 7 operating system environment, run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 3.0 for each card.

Step 14: Re-enable SLI -or- Crossfire as needed.*

And it worked... For only one of the slots? I tried to follow the steps, but only one GPU is in folder "0000" and when I try to make another D-WORD file for the second GPU, it says;

"Unable to complete, this value has already been assigned."

Any thoughts, idea's or alternative methods would be awesome.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The difference is very small. I would use the difference in price to get two of the regular Novas! Weee, oh and its cheaper at PPCS.


Thanks I think I'll use the savings to by better fans.
Its good to hear from someone that own one.


----------



## D749

Finally got around to updating my BIOS and what do I find... the feature I've wanted for years... EXPORT/IMPORT BIOS configuration to USB!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Hey guys I have been having trouble enabling PCI-E 3.0 on my Rampage IV Gene and figured this would be the place to ask as to where I might be able to activate it for all of the slots. I found this posted on a forum.
> 
> *These are instructions on how to enable PCI-E 3.0 using the REGEDIT function within the Microsoft Windows 7 operating system:
> 
> Hardware requirements in order for these directions to work properly:
> 
> 1) Motherboard is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified
> 
> 2) Graphics card (NVidia or AMD) is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified (currently, NVidia 600 series cards and AMD 7000 series cards are PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified)
> 
> NOTE: I highly recommend you ensure the motherboard is updated to the most current BIOS version and that PCI-E 3.0 (GEN 3) is enabled within the motherboard BIOS settings.
> 
> CRITICAL!! Back up your registry before proceeding! This will ensure that you can restore your registry should you enter an invalid value or conduct one of the steps incorrectly.
> 
> Step 1: Update your graphics drivers to the latest version (doesn't matter if you use the WHQL or beta version) and restart your computer.
> 
> Step 2: Download the latest version of GPU-Z:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/
> 
> Step 3: Run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 2.0 for each card
> 
> Step 4: Disable SLI -or- Crossfire (if enabled). If SLI -or- Crossfire are not enabled, skip to Step 5
> 
> Step 5: Click on the Windows button (located on the lower left corner of the start bar)
> 
> Step 6: In the search index entry window, type in "Regedit" (the Registry Editor window will open)
> 
> Step 7: Select the following registry:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video
> 
> Step 8: Identify the correct registry folders for each of graphics cards you have installed. There will be one associated folder for each card installed. To identify the correct folder for each card, you will need to review the names of each folder within the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ CurrentControlSet/ Control/Video" registry directory. The folder associated with a graphics card will have three or more subfolders (depending on how many PCI-E slots available on the motherboard). The values listed for each subfolder will be 0000, 0001, 0002, 0003, 0004, and Video. Review only the subfolders labeled as "0000". You will know you have selected the correct "0000" subfolder when you see a registry labeled "DriverDesc" with a value that matches the graphics card you have installed. Example, the value in my "DriverDesc" registry value reads "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680".
> 
> Step 9: Right click on the folder labeled "0000". Select "New", then select "DWORD (32-bit) Value", then enter "RMPcieLinkSpeed" for the name of the registry.
> 
> Step 10: Right click the "RMPcieLinkSpeed" registry you just created, then select "Modify", then enter "4" as the data value and verify that the "Hexadecimal" option is checked under "Base", and then select "OK".
> 
> Step 11: Repeat steps 9 and 10 for each graphics card associated folder (named "0000")
> 
> Step 12: Once you have completed creating the RMPcieLinkSpeed registry for each card, close the Registry Editor window and restart your computer.
> 
> Step 13: Once your system is back into Windows 7 operating system environment, run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 3.0 for each card.
> 
> Step 14: Re-enable SLI -or- Crossfire as needed.*
> 
> And it worked... For only one of the slots? I tried to follow the steps, but only one GPU is in folder "0000" and when I try to make another D-WORD file for the second GPU, it says;
> 
> "Unable to complete, this value has already been assigned."
> 
> Any thoughts, idea's or alternative methods would be awesome.


Dude just use NVIDIA PCIE3.0 PATCH AND THAN RESTART


----------



## tsm106

The patch doesn't work on all drivers.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The patch doesn't work on all drivers.


Well than get the drivers that will work


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Looks promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which GPU's are you planning to use?


GTX 780s. I plan on buying two when they're released.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dude just use NVIDIA PCIE3.0 PATCH AND THAN RESTART


Do you know which drivers will work with the patch.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Do you know which drivers will work with the patch.


Every driver since last summer the patch has worked with for me. I had a GTX 680, GTX 690, and now a GTX Titan since then. I'm using 320.00 now and it's working just fine.


----------



## bustacap22

watercooled build finally completed. installed PWM pump to mobo CPU 4-pin. Also, installed Bitspower flow meter to fan header #2. However, not getting rpm signal....I installed Bitspower flowmeter to fan controller and I am able to see my rpm. What am I missing here????? Thanks.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Already been answered


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Oh, what the heck...
> 
> Might as well add me too. I have a new RIVE/TJ11 build in progress.


need a cpuz validation in your ocn user name... see page 1 for instructions if u don't know how...


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Here it is!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2794774

Just in case it's hard to see;

http://valid.canardpc.com/2794774


----------



## justplainslow

Sign Me up!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2794793

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2794793


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> watercooled build finally completed. *installed PWM pump to mobo CPU 4-pin*. Also, installed Bitspower flow meter to fan header #2. However, not getting rpm signal....I installed Bitspower flowmeter to fan controller and I am able to see my rpm. What am I missing here????? Thanks.


Are you powering your pump off the mb cpu fan header?


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Are you powering your pump off the mb cpu fan header?


nope, have mcp35x connected via: molex to psu and 4 pin to mobo cpu header. Also, I started to get these warning messages popping up indicating weird stuff. pics here





I dont know if this is AI Suite II messing with my monitoring tools or what. But these warning messages can't be correct...Can they????


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You are correct the windows of red and black lies and crappiness are because AI sweet doesn't play nice with other monitoring programs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794774
> 
> Just in case it's hard to see;
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794774



















The CPUZ banners do not work on OCN unless you untick "Import Images" when you post.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justplainslow*
> 
> Sign Me up!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794793
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2794793


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The CPUZ banners do not work on OCN unless you untick "Import Images" when you post.


Thanks for letting me know!









I am still having the problem where only one of my PCI-E slots are getting a PCI-E 3.0 rating, ironically it is the x8 slot, so I am only theoretically getting PCI-E 2.0 x16









Anybody know if there is a problem with running the patch and 3820's I heard it had to do with C2 revision or stepping(can't remember which spec it pertains to) , but I checked and I do indeed have to C2 revision/stepping.
BTW is there some sort of setup with this patch? It just runs a DOS window for a flash second and then closes for me, is that normal?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Are you powering your pump off the mb cpu fan header?
> 
> 
> 
> nope, have mcp35x connected via: molex to psu and 4 pin to mobo cpu header. Also, I started to get these warning messages popping up indicating weird stuff. pics here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if this is AI Suite II messing with my monitoring tools or what. But these warning messages can't be correct...Can they????
Click to expand...

I get erroneous readings for subzero but that's an add-on sensor, but the other voltages are good. Do you have all the mb drivers installed? The Nuvoton I/O chip is pretty accurate for me. It's strange that you have so many erroneous readings, bad I/O? Hmm...


----------



## kizwan

No, not bad I/O, just a glitch. Just don't run other monitoring utility with AI Suite. I say completely uninstall AI Suite.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No, not bad I/O, just a glitch. Just don't run other monitoring utility with AI Suite. I say completely uninstall AI Suite.


True, too many monitoring apps spells flakiness.


----------



## bustacap22

So am I too believe that the Chassis Fan #2 is not going to be able to provide rpm reading for the bitspower flowmeter????? Yes, definitely uninstalling AI Suite II. Sticking with Hwinfo64/MSI Afterburner/CoreTemp/Gpu-Z/and Cpu_-Z for my monitoring apps. All I really wanted was to be able to read my flowmeter rpm reading.


----------



## z0ki

So I remember from one of TTL's videos that he turns off the PCH fan (motherboard fan) off completely. Is this safe?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So I remember from one of TTL's videos that he turns off the PCH fan (motherboard fan) off completely. Is this safe?


If it wasn't safe why does the formula 4 not have fan ? ..........you don't really need it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So I remember from one of TTL's videos that he turns off the PCH fan (motherboard fan) off completely. Is this safe?


I've owned this mobo since Dec 2011 and my pch fan has always been disabled.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still having the problem where only one of my PCI-E slots are getting a PCI-E 3.0 rating, ironically it is the x8 slot, so I am only theoretically getting PCI-E 2.0 x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know if there is a problem with running the patch and 3820's I heard it had to do with C2 revision or stepping(can't remember which spec it pertains to) , but I checked and I do indeed have to C2 revision/stepping.
> BTW is there some sort of setup with this patch? It just runs a DOS window for a flash second and then closes for me, is that normal?


Hey mate, I have the 3820 no problem c2, download the pcie 3 patch from official nvidia right click>run as admin> wait> once complete>restart


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey mate, I have the 3820 no problem c2, download the pcie 3 patch from official nvidia right click>run as admin> wait> once complete>restart


Running it as Administrator worked wonders!








Thanks for your help!







+rep


----------



## MerkageTurk

No problem here to help our fellow colleagues


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So I remember from one of TTL's videos that he turns off the PCH fan (motherboard fan) off completely. Is this safe?
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned this mobo since Dec 2011 and my pch fan has always been disabled.
Click to expand...

I don't even have a pch fan!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I don't even have a pch fan!


Neither do I


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Neither do I


So that means, I don't have a problem running my mobo with EK full cover block without water? Since VRM passively cooled, same as like waterblock on it but without a water running through it.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> So that means, I don't have a problem running my mobo with EK full cover block without water? Since VRM passively cooled, same as like waterblock on it but without a water running through it.


chipset block, doesn't need water, but good luck with the VRMs waterless, lol


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> chipset block, doesn't need water, but good luck with the VRMs waterless, lol


Haha! Luckily I've asked.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> chipset block, doesn't need water, but good luck with the VRMs waterless, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Luckily I've asked.
Click to expand...

Too bad they don't sell the ek RIVE LE block set anymore. It was just the vrm block and a pch heatsink. You save some cash, don't waste the effort of watercooling a 7w chipset lol and don't have to hassle with a plumbing fiasco.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Too bad they don't sell the ek RIVE LE block set anymore. It was just the vrm block and a pch heatsink. You save some cash, don't waste the effort of watercooling a 7w chipset lol and don't have to hassle with a plumbing fiasco.


Porsche is gone







WHO ARE YOU!!!

and bam

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18309/ex-blc-1406/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_LE_Version_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_LE_-_Acetal_CSQ.html


----------



## tsm106

LOL. New avy is because we're in mourning because of this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/24640_40#post_19911293

Fcpu, I guess I don't shop there much anymore. But yea, I would get the LE block set over the fullblock set!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> LOL. New avy is because we're in mourning because of this.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/24640_40#post_19911293
> 
> Fcpu, I guess I don't shop there much anymore. But yea, I would get the LE block set over the fullblock set!










oh my...


----------



## Maximization

thats a sin against electronical engineerring









but i will get 2 hotwire cards one day when i want to blow up my system


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Too bad they don't sell the ek RIVE LE block set anymore. It was just the vrm block and a pch heatsink. You save some cash, don't waste the effort of watercooling a 7w chipset lol and don't have to hassle with a plumbing fiasco.


I already have EK -FC RE4 set. No wonder they sell passive PCH cooler and liquid VRM.


----------



## alancsalt

They finally fixed 3DMark 2013 for tri and quad....

alancsalt --- Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.92GHz --- 4 x Gainward GTX 580 in SLI @ 978MHz / 2060MHz --- 13157

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/433606


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Oooh im on to that







Just need 13158 LoLLLL


----------



## z0ki

I keep getting sporadic BSOD with ntoskrnl.exe.. i don't think it's from the OC as it's rock stable ran memtest 8 passes no problems... Could it be my windows 7 install? mostly happens when i game and i alt +tab out of the game or alt+tab back into the game.... could it be the firmware 3602 or whichever is the newest one?


----------



## deafboy

Well what did you use to test the CPU OC? Memtest doesn't put any real stress on the CPU.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Well what did you use to test the CPU OC? Memtest doesn't put any real stress on the CPU.


Haha im aware of that








Cpu I ran prime and IBT for long periods without an issue


----------



## deafboy

How long?

I've bsod with ntoskrnl.exe despite a seemingly stable OC


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How long?
> 
> I've bsod with ntoskrnl.exe despite a seemingly stable OC


For the CPU stress test? 12-13 hours on each..... I normally only run CPU stress tests for about 5 hours then do real world tasks such as gaming/rendering but from what i understand when you have an unstable OC the BSOD would mention something about "Clock Interrupts" or something...


----------



## deafboy

Not always, at least not in my experience.

I've never had that error though on this system, have only had it on my old 2500k build.

I wish I had my old logs so I could look up and see what I did, it's been well over a year since I've had that pop up.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not always, at least not in my experience.
> 
> I've never had that error though on this system, have only had it on my old 2500k build.
> 
> I wish I had my old logs so I could look up and see what I did, it's been well over a year since I've had that pop up.


Yeah i never got it before either i used to get a lot of BSOD's due to RAID drivers but i got that fixed, but i'm thinking it could be my windows 7 (black market) lol... So that possibly could be the cause? Might have to go buy a genuine windows and see how that goes


----------



## deafboy

Not sure how relevant it is to your issue but might check it out anyways...

http://www.sevenforums.com/bsod-help-support/46451-ntoskrnl-exe-causing-bsod.html


----------



## z0ki

Had a look did a little more tinkering in the bios incase it was the OC (which I doubt but worth a shot) just curious what CPU PLL voltage should I attain?


----------



## robbahmaut

i am looking for one of the better motherboards out there, i hear this one is the best? is that ture, what the difference between this one and the ASrock extreme11?? other than the fact that one can do full x16 quad sli


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbahmaut*
> 
> i am looking for one of the better motherboards out there, i hear this one is the best? is that ture, what the difference between this one and the ASrock extreme11?? other than the fact that one can do full x16 quad sli


That and like 200 bucks so unless you plan doing full 4x sli and want to squeez just every smidge of performance out the rive will be the best.


----------



## robbahmaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> That and like 200 bucks so unless you plan doing full 4x sli and want to squeez just every smidge of performance out the rive will be the best.


WOW that was fast, thanks. places i have been looking pretty much say this one, but i just can't get over the fact that the other one is 150 bucks higher, is it ONLY the 4 way x16 sli? what else makes it better, or worse??

OR IS IT THAT THE ASROCK EXTREME11 IS BETTER??

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THEY BOTH ARE THE TOP TWO OUT THERE BUT WHICH ONe IS the best\

sorry caps on haha


----------



## driftingforlife

RIVE is best, period.

The 11 has PLX chip so it can do x16/x16/x16/x16 but it actually reduces performance because of the added latency. It also has a LSI raid chip inboard.


----------



## robbahmaut

plx chip?

whats that? can you get some addon for the rive to do the same in x16 (x4) also if it reduces performance whats the point lol?


----------



## driftingforlife

A PLX chip is a lane splitter. It is manly used on Z77/Z87 as they only have 16 lanes, it looks like this.

Non PLX Z77:

1 Card x16

2 Cards x8/x8

PLX Z77:

1 Card x16

2 Cards x16/x16

4 Cards x8/x8/x8/x8

No add on for the RIVE as its not needed, x8 PCI-E 3.0 is fine, so when you use a PLX it reduces performance because it add latency.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They finally fixed 3DMark 2013 for tri and quad....
> 
> alancsalt --- Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.92GHz --- 4 x Gainward GTX 580 in SLI @ 978MHz / 2060MHz --- 13157
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/433606


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Oooh im on to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need 13158 LoLLL


There you go salty







Got a bit left to eeek out I think








[email protected]@2396 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1168 / 3475
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/623232


----------



## Maximization

thats insane, i can only do 5000 in fire strike extreme.


----------



## kcuestag

Good news, the store is supposed to recieve my new RIVE today, and they will try and ship it today as well to me, so I might be getting my new RIVE tomorrow, if not, latest Friday.









Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> There you go salty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit left to eeek out I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2396 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1168 / 3475
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/623232


HOMECINEMA-PC, you are evil and must be punished, but I don't have any more headroom or PCIe slots.....









(So excited you triple posted eh? I tidied that, lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Good news, the store is supposed to recieve my new RIVE today, and they will try and ship it today as well to me, so I might be getting my new RIVE tomorrow, if not, latest Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are fortunate. I have heard nothing new since sending my board in... :-(


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Worked on my overclock a bit more. I settled on 4.9GHz and 2400MHz cas9 for the ram:



I used these settings to prime for 1 hour:



A couple bios screen pics:


----------



## AMC

Question for you guys. Can't seem to find the answer. For the GENE, I can go 3 way SLI if I get all 3 watercooled right? Then they will have enough space.

Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

In this thread, a guy asked the same question and later in the thread, he said Asus support said the Gene doesn't support 3-way sli:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31544-Rampage-IV-Gene-multi-GPU-question

I would still think you could though by just guessing. I guess you could be the first guy to try it!









Other reviews say it's possible.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Good news, the store is supposed to recieve my new RIVE today, and they will try and ship it today as well to me, so I might be getting my new RIVE tomorrow, if not, latest Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's good news dude I hope it all dovetails together for you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, you are evil and must be punished, but I don't have any more headroom or PCIe slots.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So excited you triple posted eh? I tidied that, lol)
> You are fortunate. I have heard nothing new since sending my board in... :-(


Did I triple post it







Am I evil ? I am man , yes I am








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> In this thread, a guy asked the same question and later in the thread, he said Asus support said the Gene doesn't support 3-way sli:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31544-Rampage-IV-Gene-multi-GPU-question
> 
> I would still think you could though by just guessing. I guess you could be the first guy to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other reviews say it's possible.


When I gets home this arvo gonna try your o/c settings I know they will work , cause my 4.9 settings are very similar to yours just LLC is higher on mine








Nicely done by the way


----------



## sakerfalcon

Hey guys, is there really any advantage gained with putting a full waterblock on the RIVE? EK's site say their blocks only cool as good as the stock heatsinks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Hey guys, is there really any advantage gained with putting a full waterblock on the RIVE? EK's site say their blocks only cool as good as the stock heatsinks.


I don't think so.

I mean I don't have a water block on mine and never experienced any throttling do to high VRM temps.


----------



## Kires

Hello everyone!

I've had my Rog RIVE for a little less then a year now and I've kinda planned out everything for changing my rig to Water Cooled. I was hoping that someone could message me and give me some pointers on what to get exactly. This will be my first time setting up a water cooled rig and I just want to make sure that I get all the right parts before ordering anything and get some pits and tricks on what I should do to get everything setup correctly.

I hope that's not to much trouble... Hopefully one of you is just fiddling their thumbs looking for something to do...









Thanks!

BTW, you can check out my rig below, i just updated it with all the new equipment but have not uploaded no photos yet


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> In this thread, a guy asked the same question and later in the thread, he said Asus support said the Gene doesn't support 3-way sli:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31544-Rampage-IV-Gene-multi-GPU-question
> 
> I would still think you could though by just guessing. I guess you could be the first guy to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other reviews say it's possible.


Thanks.

I read it and it sounds like it won't...... damn it.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

isnt there some add on card for the RIVE that allows full x16(x4) sli? somthing that plugs into the pci slots??

I swear i saw it in a video of OC but cannot find it for my life lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> isnt there some add on card for the RIVE that allows full x16(x4) sli? somthing that plugs into the pci slots??
> 
> I swear i saw it in a video of OC but cannot find it for my life lol


That was for the Rampage III Extreme, and it was rare as heck.

http://rog.asus.com/14502011/rampage-iii-motherboards/rog-xpander-extensive-overview/


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> isnt there some add on card for the RIVE that allows full x16(x4) sli? somthing that plugs into the pci slots??
> 
> I swear i saw it in a video of OC but cannot find it for my life lol
> 
> 
> 
> That was for the Rampage III Extreme, and it was rare as heck.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/14502011/rampage-iii-motherboards/rog-xpander-extensive-overview/
Click to expand...

wonder if that will work on the RIVE, will it be better when running 4 way sli? since the rive is x16,x8,x8,x8


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That was for the Rampage III Extreme, and it was rare as heck.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/14502011/rampage-iii-motherboards/rog-xpander-extensive-overview/


This wont work in a case right? just a test bench without PCI-E bracket


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That was for the Rampage III Extreme, and it was rare as heck.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/14502011/rampage-iii-motherboards/rog-xpander-extensive-overview/
> 
> 
> 
> This wont work in a case right? just a test bench without PCI-E bracket
Click to expand...

Technically no just on a bench but can work if u mod ur case there are a few cases that are made for this


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> isnt there some add on card for the RIVE that allows full x16(x4) sli? somthing that plugs into the pci slots??
> 
> I swear i saw it in a video of OC but cannot find it for my life lol
> 
> 
> 
> That was for the Rampage III Extreme, and it was rare as heck.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/14502011/rampage-iii-motherboards/rog-xpander-extensive-overview/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if that will work on the RIVE, will it be better when running 4 way sli? since the rive is x16,x8,x8,x8
Click to expand...

It would be really silly to use a dual NF200 board on a RIVE. Talk about going backwards!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, you are evil and must be punished, but I don't have any more headroom or PCIe slots.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So excited you triple posted eh? I tidied that, lol )


Thanks for your clean up effort








Eeeked some more and got 1 slot left too....to bad I cant run quad with these








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440731


----------



## kcuestag

Look what just arrived:



I'll be installing it right now, it's brand new sealed motherboard.









So it's almost over, just waiting for my 2nd 7970 to arrive from Caseking.de, ordered it this morning after I got a refund from the faulty one.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Question for you guys. Can't seem to find the answer. For the GENE, I can go 3 way SLI if I get all 3 watercooled right? Then they will have enough space.
> 
> Thanks.


If not answered already . No, at least not when I tried , slot spacing did not work for me so I swopped it out for a formula.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Look what just arrived:
> 
> I'll be installing it right now, it's brand new sealed motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's almost over, just waiting for my 2nd 7970 to arrive from Caseking.de, ordered it this morning after I got a refund from the faulty one.


Glad someone's having luck with Asus support..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Glad someone's having luck with Asus support..


Luckily my board didn't get to ASUS, the store sent it to their retailer, the retailer tested it and approved my RMA, but they had no stock so they had to wait a week before sending my new board.

Oh well, happy to have it back, I'm at 4.7GHz again as before, all good.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Very Happy For You kcuestag


----------



## deafboy

Now hopefully this one treats you better


----------



## z0ki

ok i haven't got a BSOD lately with that ntoskernel or whatever it was...

how are my voltages and temps look? this is on a 4.5ghz so far might go higher though... under prime IBT it doesn't go above 55c


----------



## sakerfalcon

Snagged a sealed RIVE for $320.









Now - I've been looking and researching the waterblocks for the past couple days - are there any places that still sell non EK waterblocks out there? Preferably Koolance or MIPS?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> ok i haven't got a BSOD lately with that ntoskernel or whatever it was...
> 
> how are my voltages and temps look? this is on a 4.5ghz so far might go higher though... under prime IBT it doesn't go above 55c


Looks good.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Snagged a sealed RIVE for $320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - I've been looking and researching the waterblocks for the past couple days - are there any places that still sell non EK waterblocks out there? Preferably Koolance or MIPS?


Great deal!

Koolance doesn't have any anymore unfortunately. MIPS might be found at frozencpu though.

edit:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17827/ex-blc-1384/MIPS_ASUS_Rampage_4_Extreme_Cooler_Set_-_Nickel_POM_Black_MCH4451.html


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Looks good.


Yeah i thought so too.. Now wish my temps being so low i'm still able to push higher can't i? I would be happy with a 4.7ghz but not sure if a 1.4vcore for 24/7 use will be ok, as i want to keep my chip for a while at least lol.. I know the cut off temp is around 90c give or take im barely breaking 50c..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah i thought so too.. Now wish my temps being so low i'm still able to push higher can't i? I would be happy with a 4.7ghz but not sure if a 1.4vcore for 24/7 use will be ok, as i want to keep my chip for a while at least lol.. I know the cut off temp is around 90c give or take im barely breaking 50c..


Temps, voltage are in safe range. Just keep VCCSA and VTT in acceptable range also, which is under 1.2v


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Temps, voltage are in safe range. Just keep VCCSA and VTT in acceptable range also, which is under 1.2v


Good to hear... I think i just learnt something (on OC'ing better then the easy dirty way lol)

I changed my VCCSA and VTT from 1.05000 to 1.04000 on both and i notice my overall voltages have come down running IBT atm and so far so good.. it's now 1.328vcore @ 4.5ghz temps are not exceeding 48c...

The way i was overclocking before was just change the multiplier, and changed some settings in DIGI+ and with an offset (didn't really touch VCCSA or VTT prior)

I see that it all helps with the general OC and stability doesn't it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here are my Digi+ settings for my 4.9Ghz overclock, pretty much stock settings:




This is all you need. No need to push the settings hard in there.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Great deal!
> 
> Koolance doesn't have any anymore unfortunately. MIPS might be found at frozencpu though.
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17827/ex-blc-1384/MIPS_ASUS_Rampage_4_Extreme_Cooler_Set_-_Nickel_POM_Black_MCH4451.html


Ouch, $170. Am I going to have to really bite the bullet?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Temps, voltage are in safe range. Just keep VCCSA and VTT in acceptable range also, which is under 1.2v


Good to hear... I think i just learnt something (on OC'ing better then the easy dirty way lol)

I changed my VCCSA and VTT from 1.05000 to 1.04000 on both and i notice my overall voltages have come down running IBT atm and so far so good.. it's now 1.328vcore @ 4.5ghz temps are not exceeding 48c...

The way i was overclocking before was just change the multiplier, and changed some settings in DIGI+ and with an offset (didn't really touch VCCSA or VTT prior)

I see that it all helps with the general OC and stability doesn't it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Have your CPU PLL between 1.55v and 1.65v is another thing I've read before. I have mine at 1.55v


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Have your CPU PLL between 1.55v and 1.65v is another thing I've read before. I have mine at 1.55v


1.55v or 1.65v? Dont u mean 1.05v or 1.06v?
I got mine on 1.0400


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 1.55v or 1.65v? Dont u mean 1.05v or 1.06v?
> I got mine on 1.0400




Just do your own testing with this voltage, lowering it or raising it can help with stability and help lower vcore too.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just do your own testing with this voltage, lowering it or raising it can help with stability and help lower vcore too.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! yes stupid me! CPU PLL is set to 1.55..... testing 1.50v now and i notice the vcore drop a little.. Going to test stability etc now







cheers mate


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Great deal!
> 
> Koolance doesn't have any anymore unfortunately. MIPS might be found at frozencpu though.
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17827/ex-blc-1384/MIPS_ASUS_Rampage_4_Extreme_Cooler_Set_-_Nickel_POM_Black_MCH4451.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, $170. Am I going to have to really bite the bullet?
Click to expand...

Get the ek rive le set. You don't need to watercool that 7w pch!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Get the ek rive le set. You don't need to watercool that 7w pch!


This.

MIPS is just expensive and pretty much all for looks, of which are subjective.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Hmmm, well I suppose I could get the EK full set, I'm just afraid of it destroying my loop again. I've already had some negative experience with corrosion. 

The reason I want the full block is I don't want noisemaker fans, unless than can be turned off?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Noisemakers fans? You mean the PCH chipset fan?

That can be turned off in the bios. I have mine off.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Noisemakers fans? You mean the PCH chipset fan?
> 
> That can be turned off in the bios. I have mine off.


Your sig CPU bugs me, lol. O != 0


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Fixed her up, did look weird. Just trying to be cool!


----------



## deafboy

lol. Thank you


----------



## nleksan

The MIPS block kit is just SOOO pretty... I have also had some really bad experiences with EK (2x dead 7970 Lightning's killed by 2 different defective EK-FC7970Ltg blocks, a bad reservoir, etc) so while the idea of a "light" kit that only cools the VRM's directly (with water) is appealing, I just am not willing to risk my RIVE, which I couldn't really justify the cost to replace, with a product from a company that has a less-than-stellar track record for me personally.

Plus, the MIPS block would be a PERFECT match for my White/Black "theme", and the bits of SS/Al/whatever shiny metal would help to better "integrate" the Heatkiller GPUx3 680 Backplate into my build (or the other way around, as the block/backplate has been there for a while?).

I really wish they made a POM/Copper version, though, instead of the Nickel/POM :/ Still, I am willing to trust their nickel plating process as I've heard nothing but good things about MIPS. Unfortunately, the day I had the spare cash to buy the kit, Performance PC's sold out about an hour before I went to purchase







and FrozenCPU charges too much (and I avoid purchasing from them whenever possible; Performance PC's, Jab-Tech, and Sidewinder are the best retailers IMHO; I bought 6 fans, 3 from PPC's and 3 from FCPU, all the same fan brand/model, and the PPC's ones are perfect while the FCPU ones are, believe it or not, Yate Loons with a second sticker covering the YL one!!!).

I guess I could order from Germany, though? Had a great experience ordering an (the last available at the time) Aquacomputer AquagraFX 680 Lightning full-cover waterblock from Aquatuning


----------



## sakerfalcon

MIPS does offer the RIVE block on their website for 122.90€, including VAT. Germany's VAT is 19%, but since it's shipped to the USA I'm going to ask MIPS to remove the surcharge. Shipping is 20€, which with VAT removed, ends up being a bit more than ~$156+ before 4% Paypal fees (and their shoddy conversion rate). Quite surprising they don't take credit card.


----------



## booya

I don't know why, but...


----------



## Joa3d43

Hello







"...I want to join this Club" (...along with Schroedinger's new kitten..)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2782108


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Hmmm, well I suppose I could get the EK full set, I'm just afraid of it destroying my loop again. I've already had some negative experience with corrosion.
> 
> The reason I want the full block is I don't want noisemaker fans, unless than can be turned off?


Dude. That is a user issue.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> I don't know why, but...


What block is that?


----------



## tsm106

Looks like a koolance block of some sort. That's some balls for sure lol. Heatsink and fan is fine for me.


----------



## deafboy

It literally looks like a hacked up GPU block.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> I don't know why, but...


I have the same idea in my mind. Does anyone know what is the temp of the VRMs (using temp probe) at the back of rampage x79 motherboard? I don't have rampage x79 motherboard but on mine I got 61 - 63C when priming ([email protected]), in ambient 33C.

BTW, there's air bubble in your tube.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Dude. That is a user issue.


Talked to the original owner, his EK CPU block disintegrated.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...I want to join this Club" (...along with Schroedinger's new kitten..)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2782108


----------



## booya

*deafboy*
>_What block is that?_
VRM part from Koolance MB-ASR4E.

Between this block and a plate are very thin textile and a superglue. I know that they both got very poor thermal conductivity, but this layer is very thin and that backplate was max 80-85 C under 900 kHz of VRM (3930k @ 1,45 V or about) with heatsinks but without a fan and after few hours of Linkpack. Was like this:





And of course I have a waterblock (EK) on a front part of MOSFETs. What temps now I can't tell exactly, but by my finger - sure it's lower. Textile and a superglue, it's a kind of eternal bunch - they now on this plate forever









*tsm106*
>_Looks like a koolance block of some sort. That's some balls for sure lol. Heatsink and fan is fine for me._
Sure









*kizwan*
>_Does anyone know what is the temp of the VRMs (using temp probe) at the back of rampage x79 motherboard? I don't have rampage x79 motherboard but on mine I got 61 - 63C when priming ([email protected]), in ambient 33C._
No problem with that. But what VRM frequency you got in Digi+? I think we all need max ~500 kHz and even lower. And Prime 95 - it's a weak load for them.

>_BTW, there's air bubble in your tube._
Yes, it's a big one. I call him Bob


----------



## PedroC1999

Quick question, when water cooling a CFx setup, what crystal links do I get, a dual space or triple space? (R4F)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Does anyone know if RIVE is 8 + 3 true phases for the CPU or does it use phase doubling such as 4(x2) + 2 to achieve the 8 like the Maximus V Gene?


----------



## martinhal

Hi guys how do I check the vrm temps on this board ?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Hi guys how do I check the vrm temps on this board ?


You can't. While the motherboard does have a way to implement VRM over temperature protection, there is no way to read that data.

On that note, I've got a water block over my VRM's. Even though it's actively cooled, when I have VRM Over Temperature Protection set to auto, it will still downclock my CPU after several minutes of high voltage runs at 1.52v. The CPU starts to throttle even if it's only topping out at ~85C. When the VRM Over Temperature Protection is turned off, the CPU will go all the way to TJmax without throttling.
That said, does it really need to throttle based on the VRM? I would think that active water cooling should be enough to keep the VRM cool. Is it really measuring the VRM temps or could it be wrong. Is it safe to turn off the Over Temperature Protection since I've got a water block on it anyway?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Hi guys how do I check the vrm temps on this board ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. While the motherboard does have a way to implement VRM over temperature protection, there is no way to read that data.
> 
> On that note, I've got a water block over my VRM's. Even though it's actively cooled, when I have VRM Over Temperature Protection set to auto, it will still downclock my CPU after several minutes of high voltage runs at 1.52v. The CPU starts to throttle even if it's only topping out at ~85C. When the VRM Over Temperature Protection is turned off, the CPU will go all the way to TJmax without throttling.
> That said, does it really need to throttle based on the VRM? I would think that active water cooling should be enough to keep the VRM cool. Is it really measuring the VRM temps or could it be wrong. Is it safe to turn off the Over Temperature Protection since I've got a water block on it anyway?
Click to expand...

It's easy. That's why the board has 4 tmp in points. Buy a temp probe and stick it on the vrms, voila.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's easy. That's why the board has 4 tmp in points. Buy a temp probe and stick it on the vrms, voila.


I have a temp probe , back of vrm reads 53 degrees. Surely the inside would be hotter ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's easy. That's why the board has 4 tmp in points. Buy a temp probe and stick it on the vrms, voila.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a temp probe , back of vrm reads 53 degrees. Surely the inside would be hotter ?
Click to expand...

Yea, I too would expect the front side to be hotter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Dude. That is a user issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to the original owner, his EK CPU block disintegrated.
Click to expand...

Not sure you understand what you're looking at. That black stuff is seriously oxidized copper. It naturally occurs but it takes time for that amount of black to form. In other words whomever that that thing belonged to, they let that sit and fester for a freaking long time. It is an end user issue.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does anyone know if RIVE is 8 + 3 true phases for the CPU or does it use phase doubling such as 4(x2) + 2 to achieve the 8 like the Maximus V Gene?


8 true phases. Well even if it use doubler, we all know this board overclocked well. So, whether it use true phases or doubler is irrelevant IMO if you worried about the performance of the board.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Hi all, could anyone give me either a sketchup file with the exact dimensions of the IO components of the Rampage IV Gene, as I want to make a custom IO shield for it but do not yet have the board on hand and wont do for a while, alternatively if you could just give me the measurements of each component on the back that would work just as well, however it would probably be easier in sketchup. It is really important for my build that I have exact measurements


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Hi all, could anyone give me either a sketchup file with the exact dimensions of the IO components of the Rampage IV Gene, as I want to make a custom IO shield for it but do not yet have the board on hand and wont do for a while, alternatively if you could just give me the measurements of each component on the back that would work just as well, however it would probably be easier in sketchup. +REP for anyone who can do this for me, it is really important for my build that I have exact measurements


http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=b4ccbb975915e1935105f21d4169d602


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quick question, when water cooling a CFx setup, what crystal links do I get, a dual space or triple space? (R4F)


Anyone?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=b4ccbb975915e1935105f21d4169d602


this doesnt have the IO on it, it is just flat


----------



## PedroC1999

Search for ASUS GENE, not sure if thats the 2011 one though

http://scc.jezmckean.com/cat/20


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, I too would expect the front side to be hotter.


You would think so, but so long as you have decent case airflow (air or water-cooled system), it's actually more likely than not the rear VRM's (backside of motherboard, above the CPU backplate) that is causing your throttling. I recently got a new laser thermometer, so naturally I have been measuring the temperature of anything and everything in my house (hehe). Running my CPU @ 4.78Ghz (104x46; 1.335v VCORE, 1.175v VTT/VCCSA, 1.81256v PLL, 1.66v DRAM, "High" LLC, all OCP/OVP percentages maxed, etc), my rear MOSFET backplate measures @ 48C under load while the MOSFET heatsink on the front of the board measures @ 31-35C (ambient of 14.5-17.2C). The rear WAS getting up to 55-60C, but I have some low-profile pure-copper BGA Heatsinks on the top one, and I have the back case panel off and a 120v AC 120x38 pure-aluminum ~4krpm fan (0.31Amps @ 120VAC!) blowing directly across the rear VRM's/back of CPU Socket which dropped the temps a TON!


----------



## Joa3d43

*Strap 125 vs 100 question*









...recently added a 3970X on a R-IV-E...set in a big custom loop w/great temps...playing around w/straps now and got strap 125 working great, at same voltages (for now) as strap 100, using 5 GHz as the base.

...so far, I can see two major advantages of strap 125 (as an additional option, not the only setting)...the first is slightly more granularity re final top speed at below a given cut-off like 1.5 vCore and relatively low VCCSA / VTT, the second is more memory options...on the latter, the system has 32 GB of quad channel TridentX 2400 MHz...at strap 100 @ 2400 MHz speed, I can run 10-10-11-30-2, with strap 125, it is 2333 MHz but with 9-10-11-28-2....

..are there any other pros /cons / things to watch out for w/strap speeds that are above 100 ? I am planning to try strap 166, but thought to gather more feedback about non-100 strap experiences...thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Hmmm.. I've been running 37 x 133MHz for benching lately but didn't think to check if I could tighten RAM further. When I get a chance...

Couldn't get mine to boot at 166 yet. Mine gets less stable at 134MHz.... I get errors doing video benchmarks then.

I'm using 16GB RipjawsZ 2133MHz ram at 9-10-11-28-2 @ 2136.

When I was using 49 x 101 I could run RAM at 2154MHz 9-10-11-28-2, but no discernible difference in 3DM11 results. Merely that the 133MHz OC is more stable. 4950/2154 would crash occasionally.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hmmm.. I've been running 37 x 133MHz for benching but didn't think to check if I could tighten RAM further. When I get a chance...
> 
> Couldn't get mine to boot at 166 yet. Mine gets less stable at 134MHz.... I get errors doing video benchmarks then.


...not quite enough data yet, but it seems in early testing that 3D11 'likes' strap 125 over strap 100 with all else equal (ie CPU speed, GPU settings etc), while Valley / Unigine seem 'ambivalent'

...if you would have a choice between 2333MHz @ 9-10-11-28-2 and 2400 MHz @ 10-10-11-30-2, which one would you choose ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

2333Mhz Cas9 would be my choice.


----------



## alancsalt

Post above edited a little while u replied..lol.

Natural inclination would be 2400MHz as speed usually trumps timings....

Ah, but MrTOOSHORT knows his stuff, so just reading that would make me test it out...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 2333Mhz Cas9 would be my choice.


Thanks


----------



## Joa3d43

Thanks







...tendency is to lock in on one or the other-- but the beauty of the whole thing is that I can run both, depending on bench-mark...

...somewhat related... ordered some PSU 24 pin splitters to hook in 2nd PSU to assist AX1200 to finally eliminate another variable (at least when running 4/GPUs and 5.1GHz+)...then it is just down to best memory and CPU speed combos


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

125 strap 2333MHz 9,10,11,28 1T:



100 strap 2400MHz 10,10,11,30 1T:



Not much difference really, 2333MHz cas9 edges out slightly.


----------



## Joa3d43

...tx - ....looks like I'm going to run both, depending on application... should be interesting (though not critical) to see if I can get 166 strap working - ideally, I like to have the choice of all three (100,125,166), though from what I have read '166' strap doesn't happen very often...never mind that '250' strap setting


----------



## kizwan

As far as I know, the only pros the Strap (125, etc) has against non-Strap (100) is it may lead better stability. The performance should be similar though.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to have to ask the experts here the best settings for a 3970X on this mobo when I get home on RR,


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to have to ask the experts here the best settings for a 3970X on this mobo when I get home on RR,


You've got another 5 weeks to go yet that's right isn't it


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've got another 5 weeks to go yet that's right isn't it


Hey there madman! Killed your hexacore yet?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hey there madman! Killed your hexacore yet?


No you cheeky buggar I haven't..... yet







That's what 3820's are for .....har har


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You can't. While the motherboard does have a way to implement VRM over temperature protection, there is no way to read that data.
> 
> On that note, I've got a water block over my VRM's. Even though it's actively cooled, when I have VRM Over Temperature Protection set to auto, it will still downclock my CPU after several minutes of high voltage runs at 1.52v. The CPU starts to throttle even if it's only topping out at ~85C. When the VRM Over Temperature Protection is turned off, the CPU will go all the way to TJmax without throttling.
> That said, does it really need to throttle based on the VRM? I would think that active water cooling should be enough to keep the VRM cool. Is it really measuring the VRM temps or could it be wrong. Is it safe to turn off the Over Temperature Protection since I've got a water block on it anyway?


What about VRM switching frequencies at DIGI+? I guess it's pretty high there (I doubt you need that). And I think you got that situation thx to back part of VRM (under that backplate).

Most of the time that throttling occurs because of high temp of back transistors. Of course if you have a good cooling over the front part (I think you have). So you need to lower the water temp (chiller) or add some heatsinks to that plate + fan (try first only a fan). And setup lower switching freq. at DIGI+, not like 900 KHz, but 350-500 KHz.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hey there madman! Killed your hexacore yet?


48days 16hours 40min 23-22-21-20 LOL


----------



## alancsalt

That gives HOMECINEMA-PC plenty of time..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That gives HOMECINEMA-PC plenty of time..










(after all, he's an _experienced_ mad man)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 48days 16hours 40min 23-22-21-20 LOL


A painfully long wait to Voltup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That gives HOMECINEMA-PC plenty of time..


Is that right eh ?







and enough time to maybe best a few more of your benchies








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after all, he's an _experienced_ mad man)


Gidday bloke







Yes ive got a little experience







but if only I had better and abundant hardware








Nice benchies by the way


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ive got a little experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if only I had better and abundant hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice benchies by the way










...thanks mate - had lots of help...now delving into the black art of memory tuning (avoided it for years







)....glad to see your tri-660ies got a hexacore to play with







(btw, the OCN spell check wants to change 'hexacore' to 'hardcore'







)


----------



## Akira028

Hi there,

I'm a new owner of a Rampage IV Formula and I have a couple issues.
I have a watercooling loop and I use an Aquaero to monitor it, but the Aquaero seems to be not recognized by the board. Win8 says "the peripheral isn't working properly" and I can't get anything in aquasuite, but the aquaero itself works (I have sensor readings and fan monitoring working fine, but on the aquaero only)

Anyone had/has the issue? Is there a way to fix it?

Thanks in advance for the replies


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thanks mate - had lots of help...now delving into the black art of memory tuning (avoided it for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )....glad to see your tri-660ies got a hexacore to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, the OCN spell check wants to change 'hexacore' to 'hardcore'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Memory tightening does my truckie brain in too after 10mins or so







Yeah the hexy's been workin well







On one bench it alone was worth nearly 10k in points


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That gives HOMECINEMA-PC plenty of time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enough time to maybe best a few more of your benchies
Click to expand...

Maybe I should give you a bit more help?









Akshully I'm thinking about my rig.. If I use my monitor on No1 card I can only get 61000 in Vantage, but if I use the same monitor on No 2 card I get 67000.. so maybe I should replace old number one GTX 580....????
The alternative is to get three ASUS VG248QE 24in Widescreen 144Hz or something like... or....


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akira028*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a new owner of a Rampage IV Formula and I have a couple issues.
> I have a watercooling loop and I use an Aquaero to monitor it, but the Aquaero seems to be not recognized by the board. Win8 says "the peripheral isn't working properly" and I can't get anything in aquasuite, but the aquaero itself works (I have sensor readings and fan monitoring working fine, but on the aquaero only)
> 
> Anyone had/has the issue? Is there a way to fix it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies


You mean that Win8 can't recognise Aquaero via Aquasuite? If yes, try latest version of firmware (Aquaero's) and Aquasuite. And of course you connected that dangerously castrated USB-connector correctly? And also you can try another USB port on MB and change something in BIOS about USB.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe I should give you a bit more help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akshully I'm thinking about my rig.. If I use my monitor on No1 card I can only get 61000 in Vantage, but if I use the same monitor on No 2 card I get 67000.. so maybe I should replace old number one GTX 580....????
> The alternative is to get three ASUS VG248QE 24in Widescreen 144Hz or something like... or....


That is a very good suggestion...I like that








Weird how your particular cards score different








and have you got a lazy $ 1700 for monitors have you?........they are a awesome monitor though


----------



## alancsalt

Lazy $1700, lol. No, I am one of those nut cases who only spends on PC gear while all else suffers.









Weird? I just figure that card is a bit below par... 9% below. Guess I'll be changing slot order when I get the chance.

Anyway, "only" $1500 at PCCaseGear.... If I hold off, the temptation may pass.

Could get 27", but would have trouble getting them to fit on the desk.


----------



## Joa3d43

*...more on 125 straps...*









...found another potential 'pro' re 125 strap which I had to test out to believe after FtW had mentioned it...strap 125 seems to lower VID (and commensurately vcore) requirements a bit









...there are times when 100 strap may be better, but I love a CPU that gives me a choice


----------



## deafboy

Interesting, I never actually bothered playing with that.


----------



## kizwan

It might good idea to try Strap if unable to achieve stability when overclock at certain/higher frequency.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It might good idea to try Strap if unable to achieve stability when overclock at certain/higher frequency.


That's good to know, thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's good to know, thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Lazy $1700, lol. No, I am one of those nut cases who only spends on PC gear while all else suffers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird? I just figure that card is a bit below par... 9% below. Guess I'll be changing slot order when I get the chance.
> 
> Anyway, "only" $1500 at PCCaseGear.... If I hold off, the temptation may pass.
> 
> Could get 27", but would have trouble getting them to fit on the desk.


Weird as in did you just pickup on that ?
Only 1500 clams







you would get some change if you got a titan








Don't worry Salty you're not alone







Im a bit of a MADMAN myself you know








I also know as well that if I wanna run tri 46" monitors I would need to move my room aint big enough


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Weird as in did you just pickup on that ?
> Only 1500 clams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would get some change if you got a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Salty you're not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a bit of a MADMAN myself you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also know as well that if I wanna run tri 46" monitors I would need to move my room aint big enough


Ah, I had my 24" hooked up to card 2 - (makes it simpler configuring surround after benching), while card1 was feeding my RH 22" monitor(My dumb surround setup)
While benching I just tried hooking the 24" to number 1 for easier boot (bios and windows booting on one, instead of bios on card1 and windows on card2) and got a consistent score drop....

Which goes to show that the best OCing card should be in the primary slot, and the worst OCing card furthest away.... I guess.

One Titan would not get as good a score as my four GTX 580. For $1000 (current value?) I have $2500 worth of Australian bought Titans in terms of benchmark scores...Yes or No?

My surround would be better with matching monitors.

Still thinking of how to best utilise the clams.


----------



## _REAPER_

Watching this thread is killing me I cannot wait to the AFG dmn.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ Salty:Most definitely , they work very well indeed great performers

@ Reaper : Dude your pain is my pain








Would you like me to post some benchie results to make you feel better


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @ Salty:Most definitely , they work very well indeed great performers
> 
> @ Reaper : Dude your pain is my pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to post some benchie results to make you feel better


Yeah I am interested to see how my system will bench against yours. LOL a little healthy competition never hurt anyone, mine will just have to wait until July


----------



## Akira028

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> You mean that Win8 can't recognise Aquaero via Aquasuite? If yes, try latest version of firmware (Aquaero's) and Aquasuite. And of course you connected that dangerously castrated USB-connector correctly? And also you can try another USB port on MB and change something in BIOS about USB.


Thanks for the reply








I tried all internal usb2 headers with the same result. I assume that if I had messed up with the connector, the header and/or the aquaero would have fried ?!?








I have the latest version of Aquasuite, but I cannot upgrade to the latest firmware since the Aquaero isn't recognized...

I'm not sure about what to change in the BIOS, can you help me with that?

I will try to connect the aquaero on another computer to check if the problem comes from the motherboard or the aquaero...

Edit : The Aquaero works on another computer. I was able to update to the latest firmware (1030)

Thanks


----------



## Joa3d43

*....too much or not enough...?*








...alrighty then - ...wondering about my X79 RIVE 3970X bench settings I share below and would like feedback on from the experienced Sandy-E folks if possible









...as background ...I worked with Xeons and the like for a long time (no oc'ing there) though have pretty much oc'ed everything else but Sandy-Es....also have a delidded Ivy 3770K that can hit 5.2 GHz at 'reasonable - for - Ivy' ( below 1.52v-core) numbers....along with a few non-K 3770 CPUs all overclocked mildly in a VM... so oc'ing Sandy-E is newish for me and I rather not fry a nice new 3970X that will also do some commercial work and I plan to upgrade to Ivy-E in the late fall.

...that said, I have been known to do a bit of 'HWBot' with both the Ivy and now the Sandy-E, and I slowly worked my way up to 5.2GHz Sandy-E 'bench settings' below...so we're not talking 'daily 24/7' which is 4.75GHz (low v-core) for the Sandy-E...the CPU is sitting in a 'very big' custom loop w/3 rads / over 900mm / 60 mm (GPUs separate) and 2.5L liquids, and at hard benching @ 5.2GHz, temps still stay in the high 60ies C range with ambient at 22 C.

I was able to get 5.2GHz bench-stable settings at :

strap = 125 x 41 and BCLK x 102.0 for 5207 MHz
v-core = 1.488
VCCSA = 1.17
VTT = 1.175
PLL = 1.800 (stock)
*32GB* / quad channel 2400 ram (@~2340, tight timings) at 1.66v (stock 1.65v)

In addition to my settings above, where would you folks put the 'limits' for benching and 24/7 for the parameters ?
THANKS for your help


----------



## _REAPER_

yeah I am looking for some good 4.5ghz settings for 24/7 use any recommendations?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *....too much or not enough...?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...alrighty then - ...wondering about my X79 RIVE 3970X bench settings I share below and would like feedback on from the experienced Sandy-E folks if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as background ...I worked with Xeons and the like for a long time (no oc'ing there) though have pretty much oc'ed everything else but Sandy-Es....also have a delidded Ivy 3770K that can hit 5.2 GHz at 'reasonable - for - Ivy' ( below 1.52v-core) numbers....along with a few non-K 3770 CPUs all overclocked mildly in a VM... so oc'ing Sandy-E is newish for me and I rather not fry a nice new 3970X that will also do some commercial work and I plan to upgrade to Ivy-E in the late fall.
> 
> ...that said, I have been known to do a bit of 'HWBot' with both the Ivy and now the Sandy-E, and I slowly worked my way up to 5.2GHz Sandy-E 'bench settings' below...so we're not talking 'daily 24/7' which is 4.75GHz (low v-core) for the Sandy-E...the CPU is sitting in a 'very big' custom loop w/3 rads / over 900mm / 60 mm (GPUs separate) and 2.5L liquids, and at hard benching @ 5.2GHz, temps still stay in the high 60ies C range with ambient at 22 C.
> 
> I was able to get 5.2GHz bench-stable settings at :
> 
> strap = 125 x 41 and BCLK x 102.0 for 5207 MHz
> v-core = 1.488
> VCCSA = 1.17
> VTT = 1.175
> PLL = 1.800 (stock)
> *32GB* / quad channel 2400 ram (@~2340, tight timings) at 1.66v (stock 1.65v)
> 
> In addition to my settings above, where would you folks put the 'limits' for benching and 24/7 for the parameters ?
> THANKS for your help


Limit for benching safely I would say is 1.55-1.6, but for 24/7, 1.35 if you want the chip to last, or 1.45 if you dont mind a few years taken out (Not many though)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Limit for benching safely I would say is 1.55-1.6, but for 24/7, 1.35 if you want the chip to last, or 1.45 if you dont mind a few years taken out (Not many though)


...Thanks







...per earlier posts, using 125 strap has opened some new speeds as well as - _oddly_ ? - lowered VID and vCore at speeds like 5 GHz by about 0.03-4v which I can run at both 100 and 125 strap...for daily's, I'm well below any long-term safety threshold (low 1.3s) and so far, my benching max vcore has been just _below_ 1.5v with safe VCCSA/VTT...but there is 'one more step' at around 1.53v for benching I'm contemplating...can be a slippery slope, though as there is always '...one more step' after that


----------



## Maximization

bios 4004 out


----------



## deafboy

IB-E Support?!


----------



## Maximization

possably, for the beta testers, Seems Vista and Win 8 are more snappy, might be me, hope to do some benchies on weekend

I have to redo all my saved oc profiles again


----------



## MsNikita

Oh YAY!! Soo Spring has finally come... and with that, I decided to do a little spring cleaning but first a shower for my baby.









Firstly, remove all the add-on components, blocks/heat-sinks and do not forget the CMOS battery.
Let the board sit for 10-20 mins. Then apply some mild soap and scrub away!! - Careful not to knock off surface mounted components... also, leave the socket mount attached with it's protective cover, you don't want to damage the CPU socket!!



*Give it a thorough rinse with warm water...*


*Examining the board for dirt residue..*




Enjoy...


----------



## Masta Squidge

lolol...

So you did post it haha


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> lolol...
> 
> So you did post it haha


Absolutely







It's only hardware.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Oh YAY!! Soo Spring has finally come... and with that, I decided to do a little spring cleaning but first a shower for my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, remove all the add-on components, blocks/heat-sinks and do not forget the CMOS battery.
> Let the board sit for 10-20 mins. Then apply some mild soap and scrub away!! - Careful not to knock off surface mounted components... also, leave the socket mount attached with it's protective cover, you don't want to damage the CPU socket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Give it a thorough rinse with warm water...*
> 
> 
> *Examining the board for dirt residue..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy...


...shiny !







...I've heard of folks baking boards to fix cold-solder spots and hairline cracks, and now this...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hardware.


Dirty scrubber


----------



## alancsalt

Just have to make sure it's fully dried before booting up..


----------



## z0ki

Lol ??? Thats a g-up for sure lol... is that for real? Haha


----------



## Mydog

Been there done that lots of times, only way to clean a mobo after subzero benching in the old days.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> possably, for the beta testers, Seems Vista and Win 8 are more snappy, might be me, hope to do some benchies on weekend
> 
> I have to redo all my saved oc profiles again


Seems more quicker to boot and load stuff in general . Will bench this w/end to look for further improvements









@ Mydog : I used to use carbon spray , very un ozone friendly


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just have to make sure it's fully dried before booting up..


Thanks for the reminder








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Lol ??? Thats a g-up for sure lol... is that for real? Haha


Oh yes.. I've some other boards to clean. Perhaps I'll make a video? My RIVE now has subtle _cucumber and green_ tea aroma. lol


----------



## z0ki

Why not a new car smell?









About the windows 8, I kept getting bsod and constant repairs so I gave up on it.. it is indeed snappier but I might try again when sp1 is out for it.


----------



## Joa3d43

*...BIOS 4004 = TROUBLE ?...*

...updated from BIOS 3602 to 4004 tonight...noticed that after the upgrade that I could no longer run 'Mode 2' in DRAM timings (nothing else had changed)...

...no problem, I thought, 'I just revert back to 3602'...when I got the message below (never mind the spelling errors in there)...

...what gives, Asus ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...BIOS 4004 = TROUBLE ?...*
> 
> ...updated from BIOS 3602 to 4004 tonight...noticed that after the upgrade that I could no longer run 'Mode 2' in DRAM timings (nothing else had changed)...
> 
> ...no problem, I thought, 'I just revert back to 3602'...when I got the message below (never mind the spelling errors in there)...
> 
> ...what gives, Asus ?


I haven't looked at that yet. Did the flash last nite no problems as of yet.............seems to be booting a bit faster tapped in my [email protected] 24/7 no worries no bsods . Will prime later


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I haven't looked at that yet. Did the flash last nite no problems as of yet.............seems to be booting a bit faster tapped in my [email protected] 24/7 no worries no bsods . Will prime later


...Thanks ..that would be great ! The aforementioned mem mode 2 issue is the only problem I am having as far as I can tell at this relatively early stage, and I have found a workaround via changing other mem parameters, BUT
















1.) The message in the pic above about NOT being able to revert back as the *'BIOS inner framework was changed'* is troublesome (there was no warning to that effect in the accompanying notes)








2.) Rog.asus.com has *A LOT of posts* about various problems folks have after installing 4004


----------



## Maximization

i was able to do 5.0 in win 8 and vista ultiamte and run 3D mark adavnced no problems with 4004. I did not try different mem modes though I only use XMP or auto. at 5.0 my memory goes down to 1333 which is fine since that is fast enough for me. I don't think my IMC could handle 1600 at 5.0


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I haven't looked at that yet. Did the flash last nite no problems as of yet.............seems to be booting a bit faster tapped in my [email protected] 24/7 no worries no bsods . Will prime later
> 
> 
> 
> ...Thanks ..that would be great ! The aforementioned mem mode 2 issue is the only problem I am having as far as I can tell at this relatively early stage, and I have found a workaround via changing other mem parameters, BUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) The message in the pic above about NOT being able to revert back as the *'BIOS inner framework was changed'* is troublesome (there was no warning to that effect in the accompanying notes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Rog.asus.com has *A LOT of posts* about various problems folks have after installing 4004
Click to expand...

The modded 4004 bios has been pulled from the main modded bios page on ROG. I'm gonna wait till that gets fixed before I flash.


----------



## Maximization

i never tried the modded, what do they offer?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

4004 stinks.







My 5.1GHz 1.45v just bsods all the time. I'm back with 3504 and it's fine again.

*EDIT*

If you are having trouble reverting back to an earlier bios, use the usb flash back method. Name the .CAP file that you want to use and rename it to "R4E.CAP" and stick that on an usb stick.

When the PC is off, stick the USB with the cap file into the ROG Connect usb port in the back in the I/O shield.

Then press the and hold the ROG connect on/off button for a couple seconds and then the usb flashing will begin. You'll notice your bios light on your mobo will begin to flash. When that stops, the flash is done.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i never tried the modded, what do they offer?


Trim for RAID arrays.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The modded 4004 bios has been pulled from the main modded bios page on ROG. I'm gonna wait till that gets fixed before I flash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 4004 stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5.1GHz 1.45v just bsods all the time. I'm back with 3504 and it's fine again.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> If you are having trouble reverting back to an earlier bios, use the usb flash back method. Name the .CAP file that you want to use and rename it to "R4E.CAP" and stick that on an usb stick...press the and hold the ROG connect on/off button for a couple seconds and then the usb flashing will begin. You'll notice your bios light on your mobo will begin to flash. When that stops, the flash is done.


*Thanks*







I just recently got this R-IV-E and hadn't tried the 2nd BIOS...now I did and it just sits there with a '00' on the debug code...it is that 2nd BIOS I will try the BIOS flash-back per USB key in ROG Connect.

I've got the 1st BIOS (4004) mostly working and given that it is supposed to include *IVY-B-E support* and IVY's have a different and faster memory management, I suppose







I can understand that memory 'mode 2' was affected, but who knows...

...just don't like the 'can't revert back' thing and also the large number of 4004 complaints @ rog.asus.com...per above, now they pulled it from the main modded BIOS page...didn't seem to be ready for prime-time and customer = guinea-pig ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Asus - "Don't worry team, MrTOOSHORT will try 4004 and we'll see the feedback!"


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

New bios is giving me no problems as of yet all my clocks are working no bsods ,5.0 + 5.1 came in with slightly less vcore.








P95'd 1792 fft's for 1 hr at [email protected] far so good......able to get mode 2 in ram timings in bios


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> New bios is giving me no problems as of yet all my clocks are working no bsods ,5.0 + 5.1 came in with slightly less vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P95'd 1792 fft's for 1 hr at [email protected] far so good......able to get mode 2 in ram timings in bios


Glad to hear.

Waiting to hear more good news, lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> New bios is giving me no problems as of yet all my clocks are working no bsods ,5.0 + 5.1 came in with slightly less vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P95'd 1792 fft's for 1 hr at [email protected] far so good......able to get mode 2 in ram timings in bios


...good to know - I do run 32GB of 2400MHz RAM so may be that has s.th. to do with it - though it runs fine in 'Auto' mode and mode 1 - and can manually input 'mode 2' and that works too - weird









...but what really gets me is that on Strap 125 / BCLK 127 @ 5.2GHz with RAM just below 2400, the ' 10-12-12-31-2' stock timings are down to '*9*-10-11-27-*1*' , passing Valley, SuperPI, maxxmem, XTU...

...I likely keep BIOS 4004 on 1st BIOS and try to flash back 3602 on the 2nd BIOS chip -


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Trying 4004 again and after setting my ram to 1.65v from a previous 1.6v stable, things are looking up. Maybe my chip needed to be broken in. IDK.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> There you go salty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit left to eeek out I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2396 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1168 / 3475
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/623232


Building will begin in less than a week. I'll put some numbers down for ya. Nice job! That 3820 did 5ghz in the desert now we get to see what she'll do with stable voltage and a better cooling. Then I'll toss in the 3930.


----------



## sakerfalcon

To those who have applied full blocks on their RIVE: I took off the southbridge fan/heatsink assembly, and on the chip there appears to be a metal sheet applied (badly) over the die. If I want to apply my block - do I leave it there? Do I take it off?



(Don't worry about the dust - I took care of it)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Many have just left it on. That area isn't critical to be cooled as it's so low powered as is. I'd leave it on also just in case for RMA later on.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Many have just left it on. That area isn't critical to be cooled as it's so low powered as is. I'd leave it on also just in case for RMA later on.


Pretty much what I did


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Building will begin in less than a week. I'll put some numbers down for ya. Nice job! That 3820 did 5ghz in the desert now we get to see what she'll do with stable voltage and a better cooling. Then I'll toss in the 3930.


Good to hear that you didn't get peppered to much doin your line of work . Lookin forward to your results







bloke


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i was able to do 5.0 in win 8 and vista ultiamte and run 3D mark adavnced no problems with 4004. I did not try different mem modes though I only use XMP or auto. at 5.0 my memory goes down to 1333 which is fine since that is fast enough for me. I don't think my IMC could handle 1600 at 5.0


'Dude don't be scared all of my 2011 chippies will do 2400 on the dram you just gotta voltup a bit in those critical areas


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Many have just left it on. That area isn't critical to be cooled as it's so low powered as is. I'd leave it on also just in case for RMA later on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Pretty much what I did


Thanks. Does anyone ever try and put a block on the backside VRMs, or is still exclusively passive still?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Thanks. Does anyone ever try and put a block on the backside VRMs, or is still exclusively passive still?


Mostly everyone does passive but there was a post a little while back with a block on it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

There are some dudes that do back of board waterblocking . Ive got waterblocks and accessories to go for that purpose BUT I run heatsinks on the vrm backplate and on the socket too with a 140 fan on them instead it used to be very hot to touch but no more . With a 80mm fan on the front vrm heatsink as well . Im kinda waitin on the warranty to lapse before I do it









 back of cpu socket
 vrm backplate


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> There are some dudes that do back of board waterblocking . Ive got waterblocks and accessories to go for that purpose BUT I run heatsinks on the vrm backplate and on the socket too with a 140 fan on them instead it used to be very hot to touch but no more . With a 80mm fan on the front vrm heatsink as well . Im kinda waitin on the warranty to lapse before I do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of cpu socket
> vrm backplate


Aren't those generic aluminum blocks?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Aren't those generic aluminum blocks?


Yep me gots as well a ali res / pump combo to suit and if need be me old trusty 760i thermaltake it has a ali rad in it separate loop of course


----------



## deafboy

So this is a stock, but at 100% folding load.

Just a quick and dirty check of temps with the IR gun.

Ambient temp is roughly 70F


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep me gots as well a ali res / pump combo to suit and if need be me old trusty 760i thermaltake it has a ali rad in it separate loop of course


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So this is a stock, but at 100% folding load.
> 
> Just a quick and dirty check of temps with the IR gun.
> 
> Ambient temp is roughly 70F


I don't know for sure what my gear is doin but whats those temps in c ? My brain is metric when it comes to temps but talk diameters and I speak in inches


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

37'C - 49'C for 99 F - 121 F


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So this is a stock, but at 100% folding load.
> 
> Just a quick and dirty check of temps with the IR gun.
> 
> Ambient temp is roughly 70F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure what my gear is doin but whats those temps in c ? My brain is metric when it comes to temps but talk diameters and I speak in inches
Click to expand...

70ºF = 21.111ºC


----------



## sakerfalcon

Hmm, I'm certain something flat and generic like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8211/ex-blc-542/Enzotech_Forged_Copper_MOSFET_Liquid_Cooling_Block_WMST-81NP.html would do well on cooling that row of VRMS on the immediate backside of the front VRMs. The problem would then be height tolerances. I have about 30mm of space to work with, and that block alone is already 30mm before thermal pads and fittings.

Maybe I need to find one with ports at a right angle so it exits out the bottom.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks fer the heads up Salty and Shorty


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, sorry about that, kind of just typed it out what t he gun was saying, didn't think to convert it. Whoops.


----------



## sakerfalcon

So, any more thoughts on this matter?

Generic Koolance VRM block - thin and flat: (14mm height)


+

Bitspower 90-extender: (18mm height)


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8289/koo-153/Koolance_MVR-100_Motherboard_Voltage_Regulator_Block_No_Fittings.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10370/ex-tub-617/Bitspower_G_14_Thread_90_Fitting_Adapter_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBWP-C39.html?tl=g30c101s1306&id=yk3B4Nw5&mv_pc=55613


----------



## deafboy

It's certainly not a bad idea, but a little on the overkill side. For $30 it's not a terrible waste of money.

I have been up to 5.2 though and saw no throttling coming from the VRMs.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> It's certainly not a bad idea, but a little on the overkill side. For $30 it's not a terrible waste of money.
> 
> I have been up to 5.2 though and saw no throttling coming from the VRMs.


...same here, and I only use the 'Neanderthal method' of cooling the VRMs which is two 120 mm Noctuas

edit - ...I should add that the R-IV-E is part of a freestanding 'deskputer' build that involves a shared w-c loop w/another system, and the R-IV-E mobo is elevated 2 inches and thus the Noctuas get the VRMs at the top _and_ bottom


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So this is a stock, but at 100% folding load.
> 
> Just a quick and dirty check of temps with the IR gun.
> 
> Ambient temp is roughly 70F


Not bad. 16C above ambient for the back VRMs while folding.


----------



## alancsalt

For the celsius/centigrade sector:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

As always Mr Salt , sorting the lists and keepin it real


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> As always Mr Salt , sorting the lists and keepin it real


+Rep alancsalt!


----------



## alancsalt

Arrrr gee-whiz. It wuz just my OCD outing me...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You get that with the big jobs


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For the celsius/centigrade sector:


lol. Thank you!

Once my computer is back in the TJ07 with it's cooling I'll OC and take more temps at higher clocks.


----------



## nleksan

As I have been waiting for the MIPS RIVE kit to become available again, I have been exploring different ways of cooling the backside VRM's.

I would agree with the above post, that the Koolance MVR-100 with the appropriate size cold plate would be ideal as far as actually fitting a block on there is concerned, and better yet as I have a Swiftech Apogee HD, I could simply run that small block in parallel to everything else by having a secondary exit port on my block with a 3/8x1/2 fitting, some of the aforementioned BP 90deg single-rotary adapters with 3/8x1/2 compressions, and then let it loop back into the EK Multioption Res X2 150 Advanced coming in from one of the black cable management holes directly into the res. It'd keep that area from really being visually added to the loop at all, and I'd hope that using the smaller tubing compared to the 1/2x3/4 in the rest of the loop would prevent too much of a flow loss.

Right now, though, I just have 4x Akust Pure-Copper Low-Profile BGA Heatsinks with Fujipoly Thermal Tape on the back VRM's (and the back case cover off with a 120V AC 120x38mm very-fast-fan blowing directly on them!), and an 80x25mm ~38CFM fan hanging from one of the top-rad's push fan's fan grill via zip tie in the front of the motherboard blowing directly on the heatsink above the CPU socket.

So far, no throttling at 4.84Ghz @ 1.345v, but I would still rather have water as it would look so much better!


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So this is a stock, but at 100% folding load.
> 
> Just a quick and dirty check of temps with the IR gun.
> 
> Ambient temp is roughly 70F


What is the name of the radiators for passive cooling ?


----------



## deafboy

Radiator? The heatsinks on the rear VRMs are just VRAM heatsinks from Koolance

http://koolance.com/video-ram-heat-sinks


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Radiator? The heatsinks on the rear VRMs are just VRAM heatsinks from Koolance
> 
> http://koolance.com/video-ram-heat-sinks


I am stupid, sorry, ofcourse I meant the heatsinks, thanx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You get that with the big jobs


By the way, you need not fear me upgrading this week.









Opted for three Dell U2412M monitors. Some love them, some bag the screen coating...I'll get to find out if I'm gonna have "buyer's remorse" when they arrive and get fired up.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> By the way, you need not fear me upgrading this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opted for three Dell U2412M monitors. Some love them, some bag the screen coating...I'll get to find out if I'm gonna have "buyer's remorse" when they arrive and get fired up.


You cheeky bugger







Fear you upgrading







Geeze Salty I WANT you to upgrade so can work out my next move to trumping some more of your benchies








But that choice of tri monitors sounds like a WINNER to me







Keep me updated on your progress with that im very interested in your findings / results


----------



## tsm106

Heads up, RIVE and RIVF openbox at Amazon is pretty cheap at 249 and 325.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For the celsius/centigrade sector:


Thanks for that. Baby's backside is hot stuff!


----------



## alancsalt

After my three month wait I got antsy and sent a message via the Asus Australia FaceBook page....24 hours later, an answer... ring us up, so 12 hours from now they'll be open and I can. Fingers crossed.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Thanks for that. Baby's backside is hot stuff!


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> After my three month wait I got antsy and sent a message via the Asus Australia FaceBook page....24 hours later, an answer... ring us up, so 12 hours from now they'll be open and I can. Fingers crossed.


Facebook is great for that. Such a shame though.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Hello I have a small question.
On the Rampage IV Extreme, if I am going to SLI or Tri-SLI with this motherboard, will I need to plug in the 6-pin EZ plug?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> Hello I have a small question.
> On the Rampage IV Extreme, if I am going to SLI or Tri-SLI with this motherboard, will I need to plug in the 6-pin EZ plug?


No not unless you have 3 or more cards and will do crazy overclocks on them


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No not unless you have 3 or more cards and will do crazy overclocks on them


well I did say Tri-SLI.... O_O
but i don't plan to crazily overclock, but I will overclock.... just not crazily


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> well I did say Tri-SLI.... O_O
> but i don't plan to crazily overclock, but I will overclock.... just not crazily


I have two GTX 680 cards and i pushed them as far as i could did not need the extra 6 pin

Dont think you need it for anything less then 4 video cards


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> well I did say Tri-SLI.... O_O
> but i don't plan to crazily overclock, but I will overclock.... just not crazily


What cards do you have in mind?

A couple of 1.3v 7970s @1250MHz, you should plug in the 6pin. A couple of voltage locked 680s, then you're fine with out it.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have two GTX 680 cards and i pushed them as far as i could did not need the extra 6 pin
> 
> Dont think you need it for anything less then 4 video cards


Well I most likely want to have a tri-sli setup. With either the 4GB 680's or the upcoming 780s. all watercooled, and an ax1200i








but thank you







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What cards do you have in mind?
> 
> A couple of 1.3v 7970s @1250MHz, you should plug in the 6pin. A couple of voltage locked 680s, then you're fine with out it.


Check the above quote


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

For three gtx 680s, plug it in.

You'll have to use an adapter as the ax1200i only has enough pci-E cables for the cards.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> Well I most likely want to have a tri-sli setup. With either the 4GB 680's or the upcoming 780s. all watercooled, and an ax1200i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the above quote


Do you have the AX1200i or plan to buy it?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> After my three month wait I got antsy and sent a message via the Asus Australia FaceBook page....24 hours later, an answer... ring us up, so 12 hours from now they'll be open and I can. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook is great for that. Such a shame though.
Click to expand...

and i get told by recorded message to contact my reseller or visit support.asus.com/‎ which brings me back where I started.









EDIT: Just found this:
Quote:


> Australia statement notice
> From 1 January 2012updated warranties apply to all ASUS products, consistent with the Australian Consumer Law. For the latest product warranty details please visit http://www.asus.com/support/Search/Warranty/ Our goods come with guarantees that cannot be excluded under the Australian Consumer Law. You are entitled to a replacement or refund for a major failure and compensation for any other reasonably foreseeable loss or damage. You are also entitled to have the goods repaired or replaced if the goods fail to be of acceptable quality and the failure does not amount to a major failure.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> and i get told by recorded message to contact my reseller or visit support.asus.com/‎ which brings me back where I started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just found this:


That first part sucks but that last part seems promising, sounds like such a hassle though. Hopefully I never have to deal with them. Darn you ASUS! Why do you make such awesome product but have such crappy support?!


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> For three gtx 680s, plug it in.
> 
> You'll have to use an adapter as the ax1200i only has enough pci-E cables for the cards.


I thought so. I came here to ask because of that reason actually lol







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you have the AX1200i or plan to buy it?


I plan to. I heard using y-spiltters for the video cards can short them out, so I got worried.


----------



## deafboy

Make your OWN CPU ones and bam...

Planning on redoing mine this way once the PSU gets back... that and once I find more connectors for it. blah.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Make your OWN CPU ones and bam...
> 
> Planning on redoing mine this way once the PSU gets back... that and once I find more connectors for it. blah.


sorry was that for me or someone else...? o.o


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> and i get told by recorded message to contact my reseller or visit support.asus.com/‎ which brings me back where I started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just found this:
> 
> 
> 
> That first part sucks but that last part seems promising, sounds like such a hassle though. Hopefully I never have to deal with them. Darn you ASUS! Why do you make such awesome product but have such crappy support?!
Click to expand...

so after failing to get through to Asus, sent another email off to reseller;

reply:
Quote:


> Your warranty claim has been updated. Please log into Your Account to view this update. Please be sure to click on the Status link to view support team comments and notes.
> 
> Best regards,
> PCCG Support


looked it up. "Item being returned" My reply:
Quote:


> Item being returned? Please explain. Does that mean repaired or warranty refused?


reply:
Quote:


> We had this send off to ASUS for you once we received as I promised I would sort out for you. We received this back on the 29th and we had this returned on the 17th I have updated your RA with a Tracking number but I will pass it on to you here (deleted)


So, wonder what I'll get in the mail..









EDIT: Just got another email:
Quote:


> Hi Alan,
> The motherboard was repaired, and tested working well by a technician here prior to being sent out to you.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> sorry was that for me or someone else...? o.o


lol, I know, just thought I would throw that out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> so after failing to get through to Asus, sent another email off to reseller;
> 
> reply:
> looked it up. "Item being returned" My reply:
> reply:
> So, wonder what I'll get in the mail..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just got another email:


Well they give the least descriptive answers ever. Mystery Package!


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol, I know, just thought I would throw that out there.


im sorry im a bit confused though


----------



## ComputerRestore

I'll join. Just got my Rampage Gene IV. Just waiting for my processor to arrive so I can play. (3930k)


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> im sorry im a bit confused though


Instead of using y-splitters for the PCI, give them each a full slot and move the CPU power to the peripheral plugs (assuming you're not using them all).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> For three gtx 680s, plug it in.
> 
> You'll have to use an adapter as the ax1200i only has enough pci-E cables for the cards.


...running an AX1200i with 4 (heavily oc'ed) GTX 670s, with 6 pin plugged in and 4th card on adapters (Molex - shame on me)...once past 5.2 giggles with the 3970X, I definitely run into power issues...got a Lian Li 24 pin splitter arriving this week to hook in a second PSU (TX850) which I will use to power the 'bottom two' cards....with PCIe











http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html?tl=g43c241s627&id=7awtEudI


----------



## Zilart

Work in progress


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Work in progress


...very nice







(...mind you, I'm partial to the red-and-black w-c theme myself)


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Instead of using y-splitters for the PCI, give them each a full slot and move the CPU power to the peripheral plugs (assuming you're not using them all).


The AX1200i comes with 6 6+2 pin PCI-e cables. all 6 will be used for tri-sli. and I will need 1 more for the EZ plug, im still very confused with what option you are giving me


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...mind you, I'm partial to the red-and-black w-c theme myself)


she keeps leaking from the bridge though....just pulled the cards to take it apart.tightened the link didnt help still leaking...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> she keeps leaking from the bridge though....just pulled the cards to take it apart.tightened the link didnt help still leaking...


... I use a bit of plumber's *Teflon tape* on all screw-in fittings on my contraption (aka 'The Borg' as my friends now call it because one very large loop covers two systems - lots of tubes and wires sticking out in a 'case-less deskputer' precursor...long story)

...I use the Teflon tape carefully, so nothing sticks in the actual liquid flow and could dislodge - never had a leak on 'The Borg' or previous systems with this method....then again, it depends where it is leaking from your bridge...if it is not the fittings but along the sides, I can only think of silicone...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> The AX1200i comes with 6 6+2 pin PCI-e cables. all 6 will be used for tri-sli. and I will need 1 more for the EZ plug, im still very confused with what option you are giving me


I found someone with a extra 6 pin cable for my ax1200 (they mailed it to me) and now I'm using the 2nd CPU slop for my 6 pin. I have seven 6 pin's total and one CPU 8 pin. I like it, works well.


----------



## Zilart

Yeah its leaking from the video card waterblocks took it apart. One o ring torn. 2 missing and uh a bottle of booze on the counter. Counting myself lucky I didnt fry her. But now I guess I gonna find new packings and no computer shop near me...


----------



## Zilart




----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Yeah its leaking from the video card waterblocks took it apart. One o ring torn. 2 missing and uh a bottle of booze on the counter. Counting myself lucky I didnt fry her. But now I guess I gonna find new packings and no computer shop near me...


...any hardware /plumbing supply outlet nearby ? They might have something like that


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I found someone with a extra 6 pin cable for my ax1200 (they mailed it to me) and now I'm using the 2nd CPU slop for my 6 pin. I have seven 6 pin's total and one CPU 8 pin. I like it, works well.


Oh I get it now lol!
Thing is, I cannot find a ax1200i pci-e cable


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


*@ alanacsalt*

...per yesterdays comment in the 4770k/3970x/quad 680 thread and my 17371 Phys score / 3D11 at 5 giggles...tried it w/ my new mem settings just now:


...I wonder if this thing would actually run *2666 MHz RAM* ?!


----------



## alancsalt

Theoretically the x79 has a 2400MHz ram limit while the z77 can handle 2600MHz AFAIK

Nothing to stop you trying, and if it doesn't, then maybe better ram timings, and if that's not on, well, then you know...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ Mr Salt
So your getting the board back eh ? Its about time they did that . Ive got a spare 3820's if ya need a square for it.........


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Theoretically the x79 has a 2400MHz ram limit while the z77 can handle 2600MHz AFAIK
> 
> Nothing to stop you trying, and if it doesn't, then maybe better ram timings, and if that's not on, well, then you know...


...then I could just keep the 2666 MHz RAM for the IB-E when the 3970X will go to commercial work

...btw, here is the identical-settings run at 5.125 giggles instead of 5 per above...17961 instead of 17700 ...125 MHz worth 261 physics points @ 3D11 ...5.250 GHz is tempting as it may break 18000, but not tonight (5.250 G is on the border safe limit v-vore-wise)


----------



## PedroC1999

HomeCinema, does it OC well? Im looking for one...

And anyone interested in me making a club for the 3820?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @ Mr Salt
> So your getting the board back eh ? Its about time they did that . Ive got a spare 3820's if ya need a square for it.........


If you want to sell needs to be done in OCN Marketplace. Thems da rules.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *@ alanacsalt*
> 
> ...per yesterdays comment in the 4770k/3970x/quad 680 thread and my 17371 Phys score / 3D11 at 5 giggles...tried it w/ my new mem settings just now:
> 
> ...I wonder if this thing would actually run *2666 MHz RAM* ?!


You would need the most golden SB-E ever to run over 2400.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> You would need the most golden SB-E ever to run over 2400.


...not sure about the label 'golden', though I in fact have run that mem-kit _slightly_ faster than 2400 in the 3970x (103 instead of 100 BCLK = 2472MHz) ...I know that specific 32 GB TridentX kit well as it resided in my delidded Ivy for 6 mths and it could hit close to 2600 there....

...I went in fact in the opposite direction for the SB-E







...using strap125 seems to lower vCore requirements and has a few other advantages, even though that meant lowering the mem from 2400 to 2333 (some of which I get back by BCLK to 127 etc)...but what genuinely surprised me is that I could take that *10*-12-12-31-*2* kit and run it at *9*-10-11-29-*1* at strap125 w/NO problems now (meaning same low VTT, VCCSA, DRAM-v etc)...









...judging by Physics scores for 5GHz for both strap speeds, the loss in MHz is more than made up by the gain in tighter timings - though I am anything but an expert in mem timings....haven't even tried that at 2400 / strap100 yet for the Sandy-E...though in the Ivy, the 16GB replacement kit of the same G.Skill TridentX 2400 mem is now running at 9-10-12-30-1 just fine instead of 10-12-12-31-2

...really, I',m just trying to get a little taste of IB-E --- now


----------



## driftingforlife

Corsair are sending me 2 memory kits, can't wait to try them.

A Dual 2666 kit and a Quad 2800 kit.

The 3970x can do 2400, you have to be lucky to get a 3930k/3960x that can do that.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Corsair are sending me 2 memory kits, can't wait to try them.
> 
> A Dual 2666 kit and a Quad 2800 kit.
> 
> The 3970x can do 2400, you have to be lucky to get a 3930k/3960x that can do that.


Then I'm lucky







, been running my Corsair Platinums at 2400 MHz on 9-11-11-31-*1T*( stock is 9-11-11-31-*2t*) for a few months on stock stock volts. 3960X @4,8 GHz 1,37vcore


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Corsair are sending me 2 memory kits, can't wait to try them.
> 
> A Dual 2666 kit and a Quad 2800 kit.
> 
> The 3970x can do 2400, you have to be lucky to get a 3930k/3960x that can do that.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Then I'm lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , been running my Corsair Platinums at 2400 MHz on 9-11-11-31-*1T*( stock is 9-11-11-31-*2t*) for a few months on stock stock volts. 3960X @4,8 GHz 1,37vcore
Click to expand...

I must be really , really lucky My 3930k does 24/7 [email protected]@1.385vcore my two 3820's will do it as well and there just plain cl11 ripjaws rated at 2133 . Timings are 10-12-11-28-1T


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Corsair are sending me 2 memory kits, can't wait to try them.
> 
> A Dual 2666 kit and a Quad 2800 kit.
> 
> The 3970x can do 2400, you have to be lucky to get a 3930k/3960x that can do that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Then I'm lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , been running my Corsair Platinums at 2400 MHz on 9-11-11-31-*1T*( stock is 9-11-11-31-*2t*) for a few months on stock stock volts. 3960X @4,8 GHz 1,37vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I must be really , really lucky My 3930k does 24/7 [email protected]@1.385vcore my two 3820's will do it as well and there just plain cl11 ripjaws rated at 2133 . Timings are 10-12-11-28-1T


...a good day for a lotto ticket ? >>> looks like we're all really lucky


----------



## driftingforlife

You both have almost identical chips, my 3930k need 1.38v for 4.6 and has a hard time with 2133.


----------



## Maximization

i never bought the 2133 because i know my luck is bad


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> The AX1200i comes with 6 6+2 pin PCI-e cables. all 6 will be used for tri-sli. and I will need 1 more for the EZ plug, im still very confused with what option you are giving me


Another option is a SeaSonic X-1250 GOLD which has 8 x 6+2-Pin. The Corsair are basically re-branded SeaSonics. And jonnyGURU.com gave it a Performance Score of 9.7 Plus it's cheaper then the Corsair and also note the 1200i is allot longer PSU. Just my 2 cents


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ Maximization
I am the opposite I just get whatever not too much thought process involved







I just wack it all together and ta daa
Good results


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Another option is a SeaSonic X-1250 GOLD which has 8 x 6+2-Pin. The Corsair are basically re-branded SeaSonics. And jonnyGURU.com gave it a Performance Score of 9.7 Plus it's cheaper then the Corsair and also note the 1200i is allot longer PSU. Just my 2 cents


The Corsair AX1200i is made by Flextronics and has nothing to do with Seasonic

Same thing with the AX760i and AX860i and the old AX1200 all made by Flextronics


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Corsair AX1200i is made by Flextronics and has nothing to do with Seasonic
> 
> Same thing with the AX760i and AX860i and the old AX1200 all made by Flextronics


Mmmm I always thought it was SeaSonic re-brands thought I read it someone... Still both PSU are great but I did see the Corsair 1200i on sale at newegg right now with a -$30 rebate and a + 15% off w/ promo code EMCXRVW246, ends 5/27 which is another -$50 so $81.00 savings so $259.00 right now is not bad.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Mmmm I always thought it was SeaSonic re-brands thought I read it someone... Still both PSU are great but I did see the Corsair 1200i on sale at newegg right now with a -$30 rebate and a + 15% off w/ promo code EMCXRVW246, ends 5/27 which is another -$50 so $81.00 savings right now is not bad.


AX1200i is overpriced and more of a gimmick

Here is why you sould not buy the AX1200i or the ax760i/860i
http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...any hardware /plumbing supply outlet nearby ? They might have something like that


Heading to lowes to see if they may have it... the search begins...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> The AX1200i comes with 6 6+2 pin PCI-e cables. all 6 will be used for tri-sli. and I will need 1 more for the EZ plug, im still very confused with what option you are giving me


I'm saying get more PCI cables and make your own CPU ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> AX1200i is overpriced and more of a gimmick
> 
> Here is why you sould not buy the AX1200i or the ax760i/860i
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well


That's just the software, the hardware is fine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Mmmm I always thought it was SeaSonic re-brands thought I read it someone... Still both PSU are great but I did see the Corsair 1200i on sale at newegg right now with a -$30 rebate and a + 15% off w/ promo code EMCXRVW246, ends 5/27 which is another -$50 so $81.00 savings so $259.00 right now is not bad.


340$ wow what a rippoff for a AX1200i

This does pretty much everything the AX1200i does

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116022

Price 270$ thats 70$ less


----------



## nleksan

The AX1200i is indeed a HUGE ripoff... I mean, WTH do you need software for a PSU for? It's not like you can change anything, and I sure as heck wouldn't trust voltage readouts from software provided BY THE COMPANY THAT MADE THE PSU!

There are plenty of far better units out there for less money, not filled to the brim with gimmicky stuff....

EDIT: Yes, shilka has just provided a link to what is a perfect example of a truly "in-every-possible-way" superior PSU to the AX1200i... The NZXT HALE90 (original and V2) are as solid as they come, with ripple control nearing an order of magnitude better than Corsair's units....


----------



## alancsalt

How did I end up in a PSU thread?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How did I end up in a PSU thread?


Just wanted to help someone from wasting money on nothing

Lets get back to the R4E

I have a question about that

I bought the R4E about a year ago and updated the BIOS since then i have not updated i keep forgetting it

So my question is since my BIOS is so old i need to convet it is there any harm in not updating and is there any reason to update it?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> The AX1200i is indeed a HUGE ripoff... I mean, WTH do you need software for a PSU for? It's not like you can change anything, and I sure as heck wouldn't trust voltage readouts from software provided BY THE COMPANY THAT MADE THE PSU!
> 
> There are plenty of far better units out there for less money, not filled to the brim with gimmicky stuff....
> 
> EDIT: Yes, shilka has just provided a link to what is a perfect example of a truly "in-every-possible-way" superior PSU to the AX1200i... The NZXT HALE90 (original and V2) are as solid as they come, with ripple control nearing an order of magnitude better than Corsair's units....


Without getting too OT, the HALE90 is a great PSU but it's ripple isn't an order of magnitude better. But I do agree the 1200i is overpriced.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HALE @ zero load
3.3v -- ~13mV ripple
5v -- ~10mV ripple
12v -- ~9mV ripple

HALE @ full load
3.3v -- ~21mV ripple
5v -- ~18mV ripple
12v -- ~17mV ripple

1200i @ worst run
3.3v -- ~6mV ripple
5v -- ~24mV ripple
12v -- ~13mV ripple


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How did I end up in a PSU thread?


...seems to me you pretty much end up everywhere (that's sort of a compliment to a well-rounded digital traveler - and OCN list keeper -







)

...besides, *R-IV-E thread + 150W TjMax 3970X + Quad SLI = PSU*s









...look what the nice uncle from UPS dropped by today...MOAR POWER


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just wanted to help someone from wasting money on nothing
> 
> Lets get back to the R4E
> 
> I have a question about that
> 
> I bought the R4E about a year ago and updated the BIOS since then i have not updated i keep forgetting it
> 
> So my question is since my BIOS is so old i need to convet it is there any harm in not updating and is there any reason to update it?


Theres not harm in not updating. The only reason to upgrade is some added features and in some cases being able to use less volts for the same clock.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Theres not harm in not updating. The only reason to upgrade is some added features and in some cases being able to use less volts for the same clock.


I know a R4E is insane overkill for my needs but i liked it so much so i bought it anyway

I have not overclocked anything on my system

Yes i know that is almost a crime with a R4E

Last has any of you heard of the brand new EVGA SuperNova G2 PSU?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know a R4E is insane overkill for my needs but i liked it so much so i bought it anyway
> 
> I have not overclocked anything on my system
> 
> Yes i know that is almost a crime with a R4E
> 
> Last has any of you heard of the brand new EVGA SuperNova G2 PSU?


Nothing wrong with that. lol. RIVE is overkill for most of us. lol.

The SuperNova PSUs are nice, just high price, but nice setups.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. lol. RIVE is overkill for most of us. lol.
> 
> The SuperNova PSUs are nice, just high price, but nice setups.


Think you misunderstand me this SuperNova G2 is brand new it has nothing to do with the old crappy SuperNova´s those where FSP or Etasis made
This new SuperNova G2 is made by Super Flower and it wipes the floor on pretty much everything out there

Review of the Super Flower Leadex the platform it is based on
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340

More info here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think you misunderstand me this SuperNova G2 is brand new it has nothing to do with the old crappy SuperNova´s those where FSP or Etasis made
> This new SuperNova G2 is made by Super Flower and it wipes the floor on pretty much everything out there
> 
> Review of the Super Flower Leadex the platform it is based on
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
> 
> More info here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread


No, I got it. My statement is still true, lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No, I got it. My statement is still true, lol.


Oh sory never mind then back to R4E stuff


----------



## alancsalt

Got my first RIVE mobo back from RMA this morning...supposedly fixed (but they didn't fix the two PCIe clips - hey, I can be hopeful) Now I have to find time to test it somehow... but it's been so busy lately... hmmm, maybe time to retire the X58A-OC / i7-980 ..


----------



## deafboy

Wait, so they sent back the same board?


----------



## Zilart

Update had to order new gaskets from ek for wwatrblock but put titans on air and finished the rive 3820 with titans time to bench!


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 340$ wow what a rippoff for a AX1200i
> 
> This does pretty much everything the AX1200i does
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116022
> 
> Price 270$ thats 70$ less


That PSU is 80 Plug Gold whereas AX is 80 Plus Platinum.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> That PSU is 80 Plug Gold whereas AX is 80 Plus Platinum.


There are plenty of gold psus that out do platinum psus in performance and build quality.

Platinum rating doesn't mean quality when it comes to psus, just means platinum efficiency rated.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Wait, so they sent back the same board?


They say "repaired".


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There are plenty of gold psus that out do platinum psus in performance and build quality.
> 
> Platinum rating doesn't mean quality when it comes to psus, just means platinum efficiency rated.


I know that.







Although it does come handy when you need that little bit of extra juice.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They say "repaired".


Ugh, well that's kind of disappointing.... well hopefully it all checks out, would hate to have you go through all of that again.


----------



## _REAPER_

39 days and a bag and drag then to overclock happiness LOL... on a side note I got a new toy today...


----------



## alancsalt

I don't want to kill anything other than pixels,,,,,but I do admire engineering and technology,
Quote:


> GSG-5 : A semi-automatic rimfire rifle chambered for the .22 Long Rifle cartridge. It is built by German Sport Guns GmbH. This rifle externally resembles the Heckler & Koch MP5 submachine gun and some of the parts are interchangeable, such as the stock, handguard, pins, and sights.


----------



## deafboy

Nothing like German engineering....


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 39 days and a bag and drag then to overclock happiness LOL... on a side note I got a new toy today...


Fun little toy you got there







Probably a LOT cheaper to shoot/upkeep than my old MP5SD5 was, too :S Even though I was an FFL, getting any "actual" parts (i.e. replacement suppressors, trigger assembly parts, firing pins, barrels, etc) from H&K was a PITA, expensive, and a PITA!!!

Then again, it is kinda all worth it when you head to the range and load up some subsonic 9x19 Para's, fire a couple bursts, and the loudest sound is the "ba-DING-DING-DING" of all three rounds hitting the metal target plate


----------



## ComputerRestore

http://valid.canardpc.com/2811654



Finally got it all together and OCed. I underestimated the amount of heat this could put out, so I had to dust off my old H100









http://valid.canardpc.com/2811654


----------



## UNOE

these guys on this 1440p @120hz thread are saying that you need two crossfire bridges. I'm a skeptic, but I seem to be seeing a difference from one bridge vs. two bridges.

does anyone know if I can do three bridges with trifire ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> these guys on this 1440p @120hz thread are saying that you need two crossfire bridges. I'm a skeptic, but I seem to be seeing a difference from one bridge vs. two bridges.
> 
> does anyone know if I can do three bridges with trifire ?


Crossfire only requires one bridge. It's not like Nvidia where you need to cover all the fingers.


----------



## MykaAurora

Anyone uses  with this  does it fit perfectly?

Random question for random people that might use these.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Crossfire only requires one bridge. It's not like Nvidia where you need to cover all the fingers.


Two cards are working better with two bridges at 1440p 120hz than only one bridge. Dirt 3 won't even post at 1440p 120hz with only one bridge without lines going through the screen.
Crysis 3 laggy with one bridge smooth with two bridges.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2811654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it all together and OCed. I underestimated the amount of heat this could put out, so I had to dust off my old H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2811654


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Crossfire only requires one bridge. It's not like Nvidia where you need to cover all the fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Two cards are working better with two bridges at 1440p 120hz than only one bridge. Dirt 3 won't even post at 1440p 120hz with only one bridge without lines going through the screen.
> Crysis 3 laggy with one bridge smooth with two bridges.
Click to expand...

That's probably an end user issue, bad bridges, etc? Its coincidence that you can connect two bridges in two card setups because you cant do that with three card or four card setups. Fyi, I'm using one bridge per and I'm pushing over 6m pixels w/o issue. That said, you can use two bridges in a two card setup, but its not required.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's probably an end user issue, bad bridges, etc? Its coincidence that you can connect two bridges in two card setups because you cant do that with three card or four card setups. Fyi, I'm using one bridge per and I'm pushing over 6m pixels w/o issue. That said, you can use two bridges in a two card setup, but its not required.


I'm testing these things first hand and getting results. Others have stated same thing your not pushing 6m pixels through one DVI port on one GPU at 120hz.
It doesn't really matter what you think, because your stating something that I would have said the same thing a week ago until I see it first hand.
Three GPU's on this system are worse than one GPU. Two GPU's with one bridge laggy above 90fps/96hz. two gpus's with two bridges is golden. I go back to 1080p with 120hz with three 7970's everything is good with all three cards and with same two bridges. There is a good amount of people on other forums that have had same issues. Just because you never seen it first hand does not mean it does not exist. Amd will eventually mention this and say oh yeah are bridges don't support enough thruput for 120 fps at 1440p.

The pixel clock is basically capped at 350Mhz by the driver and there must be some reason its capped at that high. I'm using a patched driver so I can push 463Mhz pixel clock. This is when the issues with one crossfire bridge begin to surface around the 390Mhz pixel range. If you haven't unlocked a pixel clock then you will not have experienced this issue. 350Mhz pixel clock works fine for multi screens Infinity because its plenty fast enough.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Crossfire only requires one bridge. It's not like Nvidia where you need to cover all the fingers.


Since when do you have to cover all the fingers?

I can run SLI without a bridge, I can run it with a single bridge. I just use the dual bridge because I think it looks better, lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Anyone uses  with this  does it fit perfectly?
> 
> Random question for random people that might use these.


...semi-answer: I use two of those reservoirs and instead of the included plastic fittings, I use Swiftech metal threaded compression fittings (w/ a bit of Teflon tape) with threads that look identical to what you show in the first pic


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Fun little toy you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a LOT cheaper to shoot/upkeep than my old MP5SD5 was, too :S Even though I was an FFL, getting any "actual" parts (i.e. replacement suppressors, trigger assembly parts, firing pins, barrels, etc) from H&K was a PITA, expensive, and a PITA!!!
> 
> Then again, it is kinda all worth it when you head to the range and load up some subsonic 9x19 Para's, fire a couple bursts, and the loudest sound is the "ba-DING-DING-DING" of all three rounds hitting the metal target plate


The fun part is I get to use mine.. and not at a range


----------



## alancsalt

My original mobo now back in my testbench after RMA repair.... bit of drama getting it going - one water cooling connection leaked all over the mobo, needs a new O-ring or replacement, so after a few hours drying time and with three cards only for now, booted it up to get 6F.. XMP didn't change ram volts, then after it booted in, only half a screen on one monitor only, so mess with plugs to see driver reinstall, and she's operational.

Now the proud owner of two functional RIVE mobos.









The spare mobo has me thinking of retiring the X58A-OC / i7-980 "work computer" and turning it into a RIVEr as well... Expecting Ivy-E to be hot like Ivy, so may buy 3970X in meantime (Just mortgage the liver or heart) and wait for Ivy-E reviews to see if I want to upgrade again then.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My original mobo now back in my testbench after RMA repair.... bit of drama getting it going - one water cooling connection leaked all over the mobo, needs a new O-ring or replacement, so after a few hours drying time and with three cards only for now, booted it up to get 6F.. XMP didn't change ram volts, then after it booted in, only half a screen on one monitor only, so mess with plugs to see driver reinstall, and she's operational.
> 
> Now the proud owner of two functional RIVE mobos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spare mobo has me thinking of retiring the X58A-OC / i7-980 "work computer" and turning it into a RIVEr as well... Expecting Ivy-E to be hot like Ivy, so may buy 3970X in meantime (Just mortgage the liver or heart) and wait for Ivy-E reviews to see if I want to upgrade again then.


...great to hear that your RIVE family is functional again







...re. selling body parts, try kidney - since you have two of them (unlike liver, heart) ...or did you already sell one kidney ?









...I'm working on the 'build-log' for the 3970X Rive / 3770K MVE Siamese Twin' build...all the latest speed improvements in the 3970X relate to 'making it more like Ivy' in the sense of very fast memory timings..not there yet but well on the way...









...I look forward to getting a real Ivy-E in the fall (the 3970X will move on to commercial software compilation and encryption apps)...but as far as that goes, having 6c / 12t, 15 mb cache now @ 5.2G+ AND fast mem - gives a nice taste of what is to come. Because of our commercial computing applications, I didn't have to sell any body parts to get the 3970X (for us, it's a 'cheaper' and more 'fun' alternative to the E4610 Xeon), but I find the 3970X a worthwhile addition - you'll have a lot fun with it....only caveat, especially for those running quad 580ies, is the *PSU-big-enough?* questions...


----------



## alancsalt

I run two PSU as it is...
teething troubles.. one GPU stopped working mid BF3, still not sure why. restart, no work. turn off, rearrange cables, reboot with just two cards...

On a whim I shut down, pulled the power plugs from the non-working card and plugged it into PSU2...reboot, three cards!! I hope the Silverstone 1500W isn't having trouble....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I run two PSU as it is...
> teething troubles.. one GPU stopped working mid BF3, still not sure why. restart, no work. turn off, rearrange cables, reboot with just two cards...
> 
> On a whim I shut down, pulled the power plugs from the non-working card and plugged it into PSU2...reboot, three cards!! I hope the Silverstone 1500W isn't having trouble....


...I just got those 2-PSU Lian Li 24 pin splitters - but haven't tried them yet...my 670ies are a bit better on power consumption than 580ies, but still...*simply math*...AX1200 PSU minus efficiency losses leaves about 1050w or so...at 5.1++ giggles, a 3970X will suck back 'approx.' 400w+ (per Sin0822 Sandy-E guide)...leaves about 600w or so for quad SLI AND other peripherals...

...I'm still reading up on 'PSU load balancing' before I hook the TX850 in to assist the main AX1200 via the Lian Li24 pin splitter...the plan is to run the bottom 2 GPUs of the secondary TX850, as well as some fans etc - but have all the main connections (CPU, CPU auxil, PCIe aux) come from the AX1200, ...plus the top two GPUs...

...any hints you can give me re the proposed 2-PSU setup ? One hears horror stories about 2 PSUs from some... ?


----------



## deafboy

You don't lose efficiency like that. Power lose is from the power at the wall to converted power. You can load it 1200w continuous if you want. You're going to pop a breaker in most cases before the psu


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You don't lose efficiency like that. Power lose is from the power at the wall to converted power. You can load it 1200w continuous if you want. You're going to pop a breaker in most cases before the psu


...may be, but those power loss numbers came straight from Corsair after I asked them...and the specific wall circuit this one is on can handle way more...but it really comes down to select BSODs I only get when running all four oc'ed GPUs (not w/three) with codes that suggest GPU voltage / power issues...in any event, I have a spare TX850 (like AX1200, also single rail) and the Lian Li splitter - just wondering about what to watch out for, plus load-balancing tips.


----------



## UNOE

I can max out my AX1200 with three 7970's around 1332mv with 1325mhz core clock 1700 memory clock. - it draws about 1325 watts from the wall.
Anything under that is pretty stable, but yeah with 4 GPU's you need more power. This is why I haven't bought another card yet. Don't feel like running two PSU's.


----------



## kizwan

deafboy is right. If the PSU is rated to deliver 1200W then it will deliver 1200W. PSU efficiency was referring to the ratio between the amount of wattage the PSU need to pull from the wall & the useful output wattage. PSU efficiency usually drop at certain load. For example, if the PSU pull 1500W from the wall & useful output is 1200W, then the PSU have 80% efficiency. 20% of the energy was converted to heat.

I never have to use two PSUs before but basically it just like one PSU. The main PSU is use for the motherboard, CPU, drives & cooling while the additional PSU is use for the GPUs. Just connect the cables accordingly. Obviously, the GPUs will draw power from both PSUs; one through PCIe slot which is from the main PSU & the other one through PCIe power connectors which is from the additional PSU.


----------



## Captivate

Hey guys, I got the RIVE yesterday, so you can add me to the club I guess. I am having some annoying issues though. I have/had issues installing Windows 7 on my 840 pro ssd's. Making the raid was no difficulty at all, but actually being able to install win7 on it was very annoying. I tried a bunch of drivers, from the asus site, from intel, and finally I used the older versions from the asus CD. I ended up using 32-bit drivers though, just to install windows (64bit drivers would either not show up the raid volume, or after installing windows it would not even boot windows saying there was an issue with istora).
So I did ended up with an installation of windows 7, but I am not sure how successful it really is. I installed the Intel RSTe drivers from their website (the drivers from ASUS website did not install at all). I am getting atrocious speeds though:



Surely there is something majorly wrong here, as my write speeds were much better when I had a non raid win7 install.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I can max out my AX1200 with three 7970's around 1332mv with 1325mhz core clock 1700 memory clock. - it draws about 1325 watts from the wall.
> Anything under that is pretty stable, but yeah with 4 GPU's you need more power. This is why I haven't bought another card yet. Don't feel like running two PSU's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> deafboy is right. If the PSU is rated to deliver 1200W then it will deliver 1200W. PSU efficiency was referring to the ratio between the amount of wattage the PSU need to pull from the wall & the useful output wattage. PSU efficiency usually drop at certain load. For example, if the PSU pull 1500W from the wall & useful output is 1200W, then the PSU have 80% efficiency. 20% of the energy was converted to heat.
> 
> I never have to use two PSUs before but basically it just like one PSU. The main PSU is use for the motherboard, CPU, drives & cooling while the additional PSU is use for the GPUs. Just connect the cables accordingly. Obviously, the GPUs will draw power from both PSUs; one through PCIe slot which is from the main PSU & the other one through PCIe power connectors which is from the additional PSU.


Thanks guys (and deafboy above) !!







...the 1200w figure ultimately isn't the issue, because I can step up the CPU one more multi and that would bring me over the top anyways...

...as it is, I limit it to 5125 G for now...just that I noticed the odd (not often) BSOD GPU power code w/4 GPUs (heavily oc'ed) and 5.125G, *but not* w/three GPUs at 5.125G...conversely, quads and triples are fine at 5.0 G - that and the specific GPU BSOD code relating to power makes me think either 1500w PSU, or the AX1200 / TX850 combo


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks guys (and deafboy above) !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the 1200w figure ultimately isn't the issue, because I can step up the CPU one more multi and that would bring me over the top anyways...
> 
> ...as it is, I limit it to 5125 G for now...just that I noticed the odd (not often) BSOD GPU power code w/4 GPUs (heavily oc'ed) and 5.125G, *but not* w/three GPUs at 5.125G...conversely, quads and triples are fine at 5.0 G - that and the specific GPU BSOD code relating to power makes me think either 1500w PSU, or the AX1200 / TX850 combo


An hcp1200 has been show to be able to pull 2200 at the wall. At the upper limits you're more limited by the circuit in the house


----------



## alancsalt

No great hints from me. I actually had my fourth card on a separate PSU, rough as, no splitter, but I did get my electrician to wire in a dedicated 20A wall socket for me. I had "blackscreen" issues, usually toward the end of benchmarks, before I did that. Only gained about 400 points on 3DM11 say, but no more blackscreen freezes at the limit, just a "driver stopped working" without any crash/freeze.

Not sure right now if my current GPU stop was mobo or psu related, or even gpu maybe...time will tell.

Are you saying a 3970X would draw more than a 3930K?

*Captivate*, to add you to the club, need a cpuz validation in your ocn name..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No great hints from me. I actually had my fourth card on a separate PSU, rough as, no splitter, but I did get my electrician to wire in a dedicated 20A wall socket for me. I had "blackscreen" issues, usually toward the end of benchmarks, before I did that. Only gained about 400 points on 3DM11 say, but no more blackscreen freezes at the limit, just a "driver stopped working" without any crash/freeze.
> 
> Not sure right now if my current GPU stop was mobo or psu related, or even gpu maybe...time will tell.
> 
> Are you saying a 3970X would draw more than a 3930K?....


...that all depends on final top speed and 'x' vcore, but a 3970X has Tmax=150W, a 3930K Tmax=130W...

...black screens - yup, had those, though the circuit this sits on is 20a


----------



## Captivate

http://valid.canardpc.com/2812434

Now if only I could get my issues fixed


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2812434
> 
> Now if only I could get my issues fixed


Regarding your issues installing Win7 on Samsung 840Pro SSDs, heard of that happening, but don't know the solution. Sorry.


----------



## Captivate

I'm trying to access the Asus ROG forums, but I can't post anything because I can't validate my ROG account for their forum; it keeps getting stuck after I click "Update". It's been on "Please wait.." for over 10 minutes. So I can't even access any of their threads right now.....


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, this has become a saga. I finished up last post with 3 x 580 in my returned RIVE because of a leaky connector. Sorted that out and got all four 580 installed not leaking only to find that fourth card wont work..

Tomorrow I'll take it out again and try it in a different PC to see if it is the 580 or the PCIe slot it's in that is faulty. Sigh.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Damn you Murphy
















Just Primed a 24/7 4.8 Reasonable temps too

















and bested my Valley score by 1.3fps










Idle temps after Prime


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn you Murphy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Primed a 24/7 4.8 Reasonable temps too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bested my Valley score by 1.3fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps after Prime


How much does that atke for 5Ghz stable? I assume 1.42?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> How much does that atke for 5Ghz stable? I assume 1.42?


I wish








No this beast likes 1.53vcore for 5gigs and when priming it draws over 250watts








@4.8 it draws 215watts under load a bit cooler running


----------



## alancsalt

You and your air-con! I was beginning to think we'd lost ya to the 3820 Club...


----------



## PedroC1999

That is very big jump!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You and your air-con! I was beginning to think we'd lost ya to the 3820 Club...


Naa mate I will still be doin ma thing floating around putting my valuable







in


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> That is very big jump!


Oh yeah I was surprised but 3820 @ 5gigs pulls 180watts







those xtra cores and threads make it a very warm square indeed


----------



## martinhal

@ HOMECINEMA-PC is that 1.5 vcore safe for 24/7 ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> @ HOMECINEMA-PC is that 1.5 vcore safe for 24/7 ?


That's at full load chief


----------



## PedroC1999

I bought my 3820 from Amazon Uk on Friday, anyone know if recent batches are good clockers?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

L204 Malay's seem to be a goodun


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks, should dispatch tomorrow, and in turn arrive on Wednesday ~


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this beast likes 1.53vcore for 5gigs and when priming it draws over 250watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @4.8 it draws 215watts under load a bit cooler running


I guess I'm lucky with my 3960X









5 GHz - 1,36 vcore after vdrop, 1,39 vcore set in bios.



5,2 GHz - 1,456 Vcore after vdrop, 1,485 vcore set in bios.



None of the clocks have been tested with Prime but I use the 5 GHz for gaming without any issues.


----------



## sakerfalcon

To those with blocks on their RIVE - how thick thermal pads do you need on the MOSFETs? 0.5mm or 1.0mm?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Most blocks should come with the pads, I am pretty sure the EK one does, personally I would use the thinner one if in doubt.


----------



## _REAPER_

I can only find the XSPC block for the RIVE does anyone know where to get a different one?


----------



## deafboy

frozencpu.com


----------



## Fieldsweeper

EK has some:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/

on this: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/intel-x79.html

page about half way down are the RIVE (R4E) blocks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I guess I'm lucky with my 3960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 GHz - 1,36 vcore after vdrop, 1,39 vcore set in bios.
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> 5,2 GHz - 1,456 Vcore after vdrop, 1,485 vcore set in bios.
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> None of the clocks have been tested with Prime but I use the 5 GHz for gaming without any issues.


You are indeed lucky X2
You have $$$ and Got a goodun and so you should . When you pay 1100 odd Bucks for one








Prime that sucker on blend and see how you go after a hour or two


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You are indeed lucky X2
> You have $$$ and Got a goodun and so you should . When you pay 1100 odd Bucks for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime that sucker on blend and see how you go after a hour or two


I must admit that I've tested a few 2011 CPU's, 25 3930K's and about 10 3960X's, was trying to find a 5,7 GHz++ CPU without any luck.

I don't use Prime or IBT to test stability anymore as I find them both to fail at that task, for stability testing I use Vantage and 06 CPU testes in loops then WCG 24/7 and my games(BF3, Crysis3, Metro, Bioshock etc..)

I've used Prime and IBT on rigs and they would seem stable but they crashed within the first 24 hours running WCG or a game.

As for temps I'm not worried using 1,5 vcore, ATM I'm using a 360x60mm + a 240x60mm rad in my CPU-loop and this waterchiller Hailea Ultra Titan 1500 (HC500=790Watt cooling capacity)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im not worried either too much about vcore either . This 3930k started of good and well but is quite average really it will do ONLY 5.1G . So when I wanna bench I just turn on my Air Bending skillz....









That cihller you are running is pretty cool but the A/C chills everything down in my case








You've certainly done a lot of testing 25 3930k


----------



## PedroC1999

Just wondering, HomeCinema. Are those, lets call them pipes, connected to a A/C, Dedicated Air chiller, or just the outside?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its called Flexiduct 150 diameter with a R1 rating on the insulation both are hooked up to a portable aircondtioner rated at 3.5kw [email protected] cubic meters p/hr 100ltrs p/sec ( I think that's right ) air flow speed with water temps between 15c - 18c








Don't actually know what the case temps are but I should suss it next round of benchies


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> To those with blocks on their RIVE - how thick thermal pads do you need on the MOSFETs? 0.5mm or 1.0mm?


Full cover blocks generally use 1mm pads, but it depends on the manufacturer. Pads can vary from .5mm to 2.8mm. Here's a good sample of the range. http://www.arctic.ac/p/search?SHOPWARESID=d4b9f5d3347af9cfe6da9517b5e73fec&sSearch=thermal+pad

What to use on mosfets though: I would have thought thermal adhesive or double sided thermal tape?

Shouldn't blocks come with some pad?

(Got my three U2412M monitors. Great.)


----------



## sakerfalcon

Blocks do come with the pad, yes, but I got my block used and the pads aren't in great condition. Since I need pads for the GPU I might as well replace the RIVE ones too. I guess I'll go measure the pads I have.


----------



## PedroC1999

In the case of the Rampage IV Formula, will it need a waterblock for benching at high speeds, or are the stock ones fine?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Blocks do come with the pad, yes, but I got my block used and the pads aren't in great condition. Since I need pads for the GPU I might as well replace the RIVE ones too. I guess I'll go measure the pads I have.


The difficulty is if all surface has been crushed, but if so then I guess use the next size above what yours measures.


----------



## CattleCorn

Hello, I've got a RIVE +3930k incoming, and I need to order some Corsair Dominator memory because I plan on using waterblocks on my RAM. I am wondering what is the maximum mhz (2400? 2100?) Dominator RAM that is known to work well with these boards? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hello, I've got a RIVE +3930k incoming, and I need to order some Corsair Dominator memory because I plan on using waterblocks on my RAM. I am wondering what is the maximum mhz (2400? 2100?) Dominator RAM that is known to work well with these boards? Thanks in advance.


2133MHz is very realistic, 2400MHz will need some luck. Never seen a 3930k reach 2666MHz memory speeds.

I'd go for the 2400Mhz sticks and see if you can get 2400Mhz out of cpu's IMC. If not, then run them @2133MHz with lower timings and voltage.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hello, I've got a RIVE +3930k incoming, and I need to order some Corsair Dominator memory because I plan on using waterblocks on my RAM. I am wondering what is the maximum mhz (2400? 2100?) Dominator RAM that is known to work well with these boards? Thanks in advance.


2133 normally, 2400 if you get a good chip.


----------



## CattleCorn

Perfect, thanks and +rep to you both!


----------



## SoloTwo

Build isn't done yet so I can't join but here are some pictures of mine.


----------



## UNOE

I can't figure out how to install ubuntu on a extra hard drive. I tried booting the CD with EFI and Legacy but neither work, I get left with black screen and a flashing cursor. Anyone else know a work around for this with RIVE and ubuntu.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 2133MHz is very realistic, 2400MHz will need some luck. Never seen a 3930k reach 2666MHz memory speeds.


Any modules rated 2400 MHz will work, but it possible that we need to set high (very) VSA voltage (up to 1,4V) and I think VTT too (1,35 and higher). If we don't have a good 2,4 GHz memory and/or a good CPU.

Personal experience:

Geil GET316GB2400C10QC - bad
Kingston KHX24C11K4/16X - bad
Corsair CMD16GX3M4A2400C9 - good









And yes, my CPU is is degraded


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Any modules rated 2400 MHz will work, but it's possible that we need to set high (very) VSA voltage (up to 1,4V) and I think VTT too (1,35 and higher). If we don't have a good 2,4 GHz memory and/or a good CPU.
> 
> Personal experience:
> 
> Geil GET316GB2400C10QC - bad
> Kingston KHX24C11K4/16X - bad
> Corsair CMD16GX3M4A2400C9 - good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, my CPU is is degraded


If you're running a C1 chip, those VTT and VCCSA volts are fine, but over 1.2v for the same voltages on a C2 chips is suicide.

I need 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT all the way up to 5.2GHz for 2400MHz ram cas9.


----------



## PedroC1999

I ordered my 3820 on Friday, what revision (C1, C2 etc) overclocks better, and would I want a Costa or Malay?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3820 are M1 steppings I believe. Pretty sure only one revision too. I think it doesn't matter where it's produce, it's up in the air what kind of overclocker you'll get.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok thanks, can't wait to find out!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Build isn't done yet so I can't join but here are some pictures of mine.


That sir is a very nice build


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I need 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT all the way up to 5.2GHz for 2400MHz ram cas9.


Wow







nice volts. My chip needs a lot more for stability. Not the best one for low voltage









I've been on 4.8Ghz for almost a year (water cooling). Rock stable








12 hours Prime 95 AVX, 20 passes LinX AVX

fully loaded voltage (checked with voltmeter):
vcore - 1.48
vtt - 1.20
vcсsa - 1.21
dram - 1.66


Spoiler: bios settings



http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214042_zps7840a60b.png.html
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214058_zps42e89844.png.html
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214104_zpsa274fca2.png.html
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214111_zpsca9e33b0.png.html
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214115_zps7a850dd1.png.html
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214130_zps6ca88c76.png.html
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214136_zpscfdb7552.png.html
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Gottex/media/New Offset/130521214139_zps21ffa11e.png.html





Spoiler: my rig



CPU: 3960X(C2)@4.8GHz (Offset +0.055), HT-on, 24/7
MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79 (bios 4004)
GPU: GTX580 3-Way [email protected]/1800/2100 1.1v.
RAM: 16Gb G.SKILL RipjawsZ 2133Mhz 9-11-10-28(2T) 1.65v
SSD1: 128Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4
SSD2: 512Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4
HDD: 2Tb WD Caviar Black
PSU: Lepa G1600-MA 1600W
Case: Danger Dan Black Series - LDR Tower 29 - Double Wide
Cool: Water
Monitor: Dell 3007WFP-HC
OS: Windows 8 Pro x64 (UEFI)


----------



## martinhal

Could someone tell me what the difference between the Intel raid drives on the Asus website are ?

1. Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.6.0.1093 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

2. Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver software V11.7.0.1030 for Windows 7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

Nice build SoloTwo


----------



## deafboy

2 is newer...


----------



## Joa3d43

...MAOR POWA...works great

...finally had time to try this 24 pin Lian Li splitter out, hooking in a Corsair TX850 to assist the AX1200 in the R-IV-E...seems to work great...



...so far no hiccups (nor sparks, smoke







) even under heavy stress loads w/4 GPUs and CPU at 5.250...the secondary PSU powers two of the four cards and various fans


----------



## _REAPER_

Good lord that is alot of PSU


----------



## sakerfalcon

Can anyone confirm if 800D uses 6/32 screws for mobos? Corsair didn't respond to my emails.


----------



## thegardentool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Could someone tell me what the difference between the Intel raid drives on the Asus website are ?
> 
> 1. Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.6.0.1093 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> 
> 2. Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver software V11.7.0.1030 for Windows 7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> 
> Nice build SoloTwo


X79 is suppose to use the RSTe drivers, though I do remember at times there being work-arounds when TRIM in RAID wasn't yet enabled on them but were for the regular RST drivers.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Good lord that is alot of PSU


...well, before (w/ just the single AX1200) it was getting a bit tight at times w/4 oc'ed GPUs, and now it is not







Really too early to make great pronunciations, but I am amazed at the stability (both the 1200 and the 850 are single-rail)...and also amazed at the simplicity of setting it up


----------



## kizwan

Single rail PSUs always the best.







What is the total power consumption when gaming? I'm interested on how much power consumptions for 4 OC'ed GPUs. If you have kill-a-watt, can you tell how much it pull from the wall for both PSUs?


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I enter the club with a picture of the board?


----------



## _REAPER_

I am not in the club yet but will be soon, I am deployed and have to get a picture once I got on RR


----------



## PedroC1999

Board, Name and Date


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I guess I'm lucky with my 3960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 GHz - 1,36 vcore after vdrop, 1,39 vcore set in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5,2 GHz - 1,456 Vcore after vdrop, 1,485 vcore set in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the clocks have been tested with Prime but I use the 5 GHz for gaming without any issues.


You are one lucky Mydog for sure!









Nice cpu, C1s are tanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You are one lucky Mydog for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cpu, C1s are tanks!


Had to get a goodie after testing 25 3930k's


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You are one lucky Mydog for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cpu, C1s are tanks!


Thanks, I'm pleased with this 3960X as a 24/7 CPU but still looking for a good 5,7 GHz ++ bench chip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Had to get a goodie after *testing 25 3930k's*


And still didn't find one descent bench chip, only testet 10 3960X's and this was the best I could find, does 5,45 GHz max subzero


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can I enter the club with a picture of the board?


You killed your chip?

Clearly stated in OP, a CPUZ link.


----------



## PedroC1999

No, havn't got it yet









Ok, il wait then


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Single rail PSUs always the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the total power consumption when gaming? I'm interested on how much power consumptions for 4 OC'ed GPUs. If you have *kill-a-watt*, can you tell how much it pull from the wall for both PSUs?










..*.Kill-a-Watt* I tried to find here but so far no luck (high on my list, though)...but I need 3 of them anyways as the whole thing is drawing from 3 separate phases







as far as 70 feet apart (thank goodness for 10 gauge industrial extension cords).

...I have run this 3970X (so far only briefly, but successfully) at 5.250 GHz...even though it is an excellent sample with functional 57x mulit and low v (VID=1.34xx @ 5 GHz, and CPU-Z validated at 1.36 GHz @ 5GHz), the *mMaxT=150w @ stock* is scary...

...and these are from Sin0822's Sandy-E setup guide which relate







and THEN you add 4 oc'ed GPUs...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..*.Kill-a-Watt* I tried to find here but so far no luck (high on my list, though)...but I need 3 of them anyways as the whole thing is drawing from 3 separate phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as 70 feet apart (thank goodness for 10 gauge industrial extension cords).
> 
> ...I have run this 3970X (so far only briefly, but successfully) at 5.250 GHz...even though it is an excellent sample with functional 57x mulit and low v (VID=1.34xx @ 5 GHz, and CPU-Z validated at 1.36 GHz @ 5GHz), the *mMaxT=150w @ stock* is scary...
> 
> ...and these are from Sin0822's Sandy-E setup guide which relate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


350 Killer wasps ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 350 Killer wasps ?


...2050 Fire Ants


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Five golden rings..??


----------



## alancsalt

And a partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## kizwan




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*


----------



## alancsalt

ROFL!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 350 Killer wasps ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...2050 Fire Ants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Five golden rings..??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And a partridge in a pear tree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...









FLMAO


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLMAO


...I do believe you (and we) finally really, really lost it...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I do believe you (and we) finally really, really lost it...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


----------



## alancsalt

We just know how to have fun, unlike some threads..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## _REAPER_

Gentleman I am down to 31 days and a wake up and I am out of the Stan for a bit of overclocking fun... I will be having to ask people here for settings for 4.5ghz so I can get my chip rockin since I only have a short time before I come back to work.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Don't worry we aint really goin anywhere......... just a little more







is all......


----------



## _REAPER_

I dont mind this so much since all day I deal with







overall though it is something to do.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes one must try to balance the medium between work and play


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Gentleman I am down to 31 days and a wake up and I am out of the Stan for a bit of overclocking fun... I will be having to ask people here for settings for 4.5ghz so I can get my chip rockin since I only have a short time before I come back to work.


...like you (per your sig machine), I run a 3970X in a R-IVE-E (along with several other folks here)...4.5 does not sound like an insurmountable challenge - look forward to assist...you might want to read up about 'strap' clocking pros and cons, ie strap 125 which is just one option of many...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...like you (per your sig machine), I run a 3970X in a R-IVE-E (along with several other folks here)...4.5 does not sound like an insurmountable challenge - look forward to assist...you might want to read up about 'strap' clocking pros and cons, ie strap 125 which is just one option of many...


What would recommend as the best OC to 4.5ghz I plan on playing alot of games when I get home my kids love BF3 so I let them play I want to be stable and I have more than enough rad space for my cpu as I will cool it with just a 480 MONSTA rad LOL.


----------



## Maximization

its going to depend more on video cards then hittign 4.5 i think


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> its going to depend more on video cards then hittign 4.5 i think


I have 3 680 Classified Hydro coppers


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What would recommend as the best OC to 4.5ghz I plan on playing alot of games when I get home my kids love BF3 so I let them play I want to be stable and I have more than enough rad space for my cpu as I will cool it with just a 480 MONSTA rad LOL.


...I realize it's a bit more than 4.5GHz, but I like 4.625 (37x 125) as a base at a safe 1.28 v-core...at least on my system, switching to strap125 lowers v-vore requirements at given speed across the board, while increasing the rated FSB to a nice 5 GHZ...btw, I certainly looks like you have a solid cooling solution...

...you could also try 36x 125 for 4.5GHz...the only price you pay with higher straps is that your mem speed may drop slightly (on mine from 2400 to 2333) though I could more than make up for it with much tighter mem timings...it comes down to what your base mem speed is as you may also go up in speed with strap125, depending on your ram sticks.

One thing you may want to do (if you haven't already done so) is to download 'Core Temp'...it gives you a specific CPU internal VID voltage number for any given speed and helps you choose the best setup...VID is not equal to v-core, but they certainly are related....a good tool to zero in on your best setup.


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey guys if I want to go full board water block on my RIVE then I am limited to either EK, XSPC or MIPS, right? I have tried to find the Koolance one.


----------



## Gottex

Guys, there is a new bios just came out









bios 4102
Note: Optimize BIOS configuration


----------



## Maximization

o no not again, good by oc settings


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey asus hows about you release a bios every 3mths so I don't waste my time redoing stupid o/c settings when I could be benching thanx


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey asus hows about you release a bios every 3mths so I don't waste my time redoing stupid o/c settings when I could be benching thanx


Stop complaining, lol. More support FTW.

Just keep one bios chip for new BIOS and the other for the benching bios.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Geeze tough crowd......


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Geeze tough crowd......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just checked Asus site looked at Formula page and that new bios not there


----------



## PedroC1999

HomeCinema, I only now noticed you got the same board as me! what is it like?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> HomeCinema, I only now noticed you got the same board as me! what is it like?


Its the same as the xtreme just minus pch fan and a few other options







You will have fun with all the options in the bios pages , xcellent board does the job nicely for me . Enjoy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey asus hows about you release a bios every 3mths so I don't waste my time redoing stupid o/c settings when I could be benching thanx


...well, this time I won't be the 'early adopter'







...last time we had a new BIOS, I couldn't get my fastest mem settings back until earlier this week...even with the GPU not cranked up all the way and the CPU at 5.125 instead of 'moar', the re-claimed mem settings just netted a 3d11 Physics score of 18251 (up from 179xx)

...I let HOMECINEMA-PC test out the new BIOS first for a few weeks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No way not touching it for now man . Its not yet on my download page....

Besides a NEW CPU is being released here tomorrow








I hope its the IB-E









Computer Alliance Brisbane


----------



## Shogon

If it is IB-E that would be awesome! Though isn't Haswell planned to release soon, maybe that's it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah it could be cause it does say " New cpu and motherboard " find out tomorrow suppose


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah it could be cause it does say " New cpu and motherboard " find out tomorrow suppose


...Haswell, mate ...IB-E not until the fall







...though I'm working on my own early version


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

What ? Are you making your own are you LOL


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What ? Are you making your own are you LOL


...yeah, just put the latest batch into the oven on a cookie tray







(...actually, I was making a play on an upcoming build-log in my previous post)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## LimogesGuy

I am purchasing the RIVE this week. I was planning on buying the 3930K, but I see people here are going for the 3970X. What am I missing out on by buying the cheaper one?
Edit: did some reading in these forums and found no real appreciable differences for what amounts to almost twice the price. Unless epeen (just learned what this term means - hehe!) is important!
















Am I wrong?


----------



## alancsalt

a bigger hole in your pocket for one...









http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-3970X-vs-Intel-Core-i7-3930K#differences


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LMAO


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I am purchasing the RIVE this week. I was planning on buying the 3930K, but I see people here are going for the 3970X. What am I missing out on by buying the cheaper one?
> Edit: did some reading in these forums and found no real appreciable differences for what amounts to almost twice the price. Unless epeen (just learned what this term means - hehe!) is important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong?


Nope you are right - 3930K vs 3970X epeen , a black box and a few hundred $$$$ poorer .


----------



## LimogesGuy

Yeah, that was what I was thinking. I have been over-thinking this build (according to my dear wife), and I think I'm going to bite the bullet on Tuesday and pick it all up. Lucky for me, I can do all this at prices comparable to Newegg, but at a local store so returning stuff that's defective isn't an issue.


----------



## martinhal

You should even consider the Formula over the Extreme .

I would never discuss a build with my wife , there is no way in hell I would have been able to justify my current rig to her . What I have and what I need are worlds apart


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its the same as the xtreme just minus pch fan and a few other options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have fun with all the options in the bios pages , xcellent board does the job nicely for me . Enjoy


Any complaints? And is it tru that CFx/SLi is on the 3rd slot, not the second?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I am purchasing the RIVE this week. I was planning on buying the 3930K, but I see people here are going for the 3970X. What am I missing out on by buying the cheaper one?
> Edit: did some reading in these forums and found no real appreciable differences for what amounts to almost twice the price. Unless epeen (just learned what this term means - hehe!) is important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong?










...well, I see the usual suspects have made their usual 'high-school parking lot' jokes because they don't have a 3970X

But seriously folks, it all depends on the applications you plan to run now and later...We use *BOTH* 3970X and 3930K in a commercial (mature !) environment as well as Xeons...the 3970X is a cheaper alternative than for example the similar Xeon E4610.









It basically comes down to two differentiating factors: 1.) The 3970x has an EXTRA 3 MB of cache over the 3930K and 2.) the 3970X are the highest-binned Intel chips of that series. The extra cache makes a world of difference when you run multiple instances SQL ENTERPRISE and enterprise-level databases along with their extra web server hosts, but not necessarily in other apps.

...but for a nice home-build for gaming and benching, you are better off to take the extra money you save with the 3930k over the 3970X and put it into the mobo / GPU video solution...as to what board, again depends on current and intended subsequent use...I use the Rampage IV Extreme because I run four GPU cards (so I need the extra PCIe slots), and later on in the fall when I switch to Ivy-E with the next gen X-series mobo, this board and its extra PCIe slots will host multiple expansion cards for NICs and RAID arrays supporting web servers.

...now back to the Saturday Cartoons on the tele


----------



## Maximization

4102 was more then a simple bios, it had to reboot flash twice, it did something , seems ok so far


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Any complaints? And is it tru that CFx/SLi is on the 3rd slot, not the second?


Im a bit of a simpleton so ive got no complaints ! Yes its true its on the third slot shes got plenty of bandwidth even on the 8x slots


----------



## nleksan

3930K + RIVE + 2x GTX680/670/780 > 3970X + RIVF + 1x GTX680/670/780

In my opinion, of course, but I doubt I'm the ONLY one who feels this way....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

4770k released today


----------



## Maximization

4102 totally gimped my 3820, cannot break 5.0 in ether Vista ultimate 65 or Win 8 Pro 64. Can always go into the Bios but Vista blue screens or Win 8 error screens.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That really sux man im glad I didn't flash


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> 4102 totally gimped my 3820, cannot break 5.0 in ether Vista ultimate 65 or Win 8 Pro 64. Can always go into the Bios but Vista blue screens or Win 8 error screens.


...good to know ! I installed 4004 before they pulled it and had some issues around memory timing and profiles, though they got solved eventually, Since 4004, they now have basic Ivy-E support for beta-testers, and that does translate into potentially different memory management affecting our oc profiles


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> 3930K + RIVE + 2x GTX680/670/780 > 3970X + RIVF + 1x GTX680/670/780
> 
> In my opinion, of course, but I doubt I'm the ONLY one who feels this way....


That is probably matter of personal preference nothing more. I had opportunity to ditch 3820 and go with 3970x for the price of 3930 but I did not go that path, I would rather wait for IB-E and see what do they bring on the table, really have high hopes in IMC, but we'll see. Second reason is I don't need 3970 or 3930, sure it would be nice to have one but i won't use it in proper way so...
Aldo...I'm now considering going NV path >780 and replace 7970 which served me good, just to indulge my green curiosity while I still can.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> 4102 totally gimped my 3820, cannot break 5.0 in ether Vista ultimate 65 or Win 8 Pro 64. Can always go into the Bios but Vista blue screens or Win 8 error screens.


Don't give up so soon. Is there any bios visual changes comparing to older ones?


----------



## Maximization

not that i could see, have to try all combinations again, it like the very first time. its possable with the ivy bridge-e coding you have to overclock from a different angle now.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> You should even consider the Formula over the Extreme .
> 
> I would never discuss a build with my wife , there is no way in hell I would have been able to justify my current rig to her . What I have and what I need are worlds apart


I choose the Extreme because it has 8 memory card slots as well as 2 on-board USB 3.0 19 pin slots - lets me add more USB 3.0 stuff if I want.

Is there an advantage the Formula has over the Extreme?


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I am purchasing the RIVE this week. I was planning on buying the 3930K, but I see people here are going for the 3970X. What am I missing out on by buying the cheaper one?
> Edit: did some reading in these forums and found no real appreciable differences for what amounts to almost twice the price. Unless epeen (just learned what this term means - hehe!) is important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well, I see the usual suspects have made their usual 'high-school parking lot' jokes because they don't have a 3970X
> 
> But seriously folks, it all depends on the applications you plan to run now and later...We use *BOTH* 3970X and 3930K in a commercial (mature !) environment as well as Xeons...the 3970X is a cheaper alternative than for example the similar Xeon E4610.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It basically comes down to two differentiating factors: 1.) The 3970x has an EXTRA 3 MB of cache over the 3930K and 2.) the 3970X are the highest-binned Intel chips of that series. The extra cache makes a world of difference when you run multiple instances SQL ENTERPRISE and enterprise-level databases along with their extra web server hosts, but not necessarily in other apps.
> 
> ...but for a nice home-build for gaming and benching, you are better off to take the extra money you save with the 3930k over the 3970X and put it into the mobo / GPU video solution...as to what board, again depends on current and intended subsequent use...I use the Rampage IV Extreme because I run four GPU cards (so I need the extra PCIe slots), and later on in the fall when I switch to Ivy-E with the next gen X-series mobo, this board and its extra PCIe slots will host multiple expansion cards for NICs and RAID arrays supporting web servers.
> 
> ...now back to the Saturday Cartoons on the tele
Click to expand...

Thanks for that explanation. As I see it, I'm going to be fine for a long time with the RIVE, my 3930K and my 32 gigs ram (4 x 8 Gig 2400MHZ G-skill Trident X). I'm not into benching: I see no reason to throw money at a box just to see some number appear on my monitor.















I'm doing video processing stuff in Adobe Premier Pro, and some 3D CAD stuff as well: thus this processor, and the memory. I've decided to use twin GTX-670s instead of buying new cards: that will be something I will save up for later on, and upgrade them to twin 780s or better.
My current computer is: Intel Core Duo E6850 @ 3 Ghz, 2 Gb of ram, running on windows XP Home Ed. with an Nvidea GeForce 8800 GT with I don't know how much memory in it... When I bought it, I was happy with the performance...

You think I'm going to notice a performance difference?














I can't wait for Tuesday / Wednesday: computer build day!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Is there an advantage the Formula has over the Extreme?


Price.

Few people actually need all the Extreme extras. We just wanted them mostly.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Price.
> 
> Few people actually need all the Extreme extras. We just wanted them mostly.


Agreed....


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> 3930K + RIVE + 2x GTX680/670/780 > 3970X + RIVF + 1x GTX680/670/780
> 
> In my opinion, of course, but I doubt I'm the ONLY one who feels this way....


That was my thinking. Especially since I'm not going to be doing much or any of the processes that the 3970X does better than the 3930K :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> SQL ENTERPRISE and enterprise-level databases along with their extra web server hosts


I am sooo glad I found this forum: the quality of the responses and the time people are taking to give me full answers is great. I'm not a computer specialist by any means, but I am in the top 5% of my field: HVAC & energy transfer (looking at making a killer water-cooled system). So if any of you have any questions about that, please private message me with them, and I will respond in kind.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Is there an advantage the Formula has over the Extreme?
> 
> 
> 
> Price.
> 
> Few people actually need all the Extreme extras. We just wanted them mostly.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Price.
> 
> Few people actually need all the Extreme extras. We just wanted them mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed....
Click to expand...

I'm happy with the extra memory card slots & USB 3.0 socket: I will be looking for a USB 3.0 card reader in the future. Right now, they all seam to offer a USB 3.0 slot, but the card reader is USB 2.0...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Thanks for that explanation. As I see it, I'm going to be fine for a long time with the RIVE, my 3930K and my 32 gigs ram (4 x 8 Gig 2400MHZ G-skill Trident X). I'm not into benching: I see no reason to throw money at a box just to see some number appear on my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ...
> You think I'm going to notice a performance difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Tuesday / Wednesday: computer build day!!


..you certainly will notice a performance difference to your previous setup







The point is simply that folks have different reasons to make what is after all their _choice_, and it may or may not have to do with male body parts







Even a 3970X pales in comparison to a E7-8870 with 10 cores / 20 threads, 30MB of cache, capable of addressing up to 4096 GB of RAM - and a price tag of more than four times that of a 3970X..

But I am noticing a shift away from such monsters in the commercial world we operate in towards 'more but smaller' units in a Virtual Machine...cheaper, much more flexible and much better fail-over capabilities.

As to my two primary personal systems (R-IV-E and M-V-E), I'm finishing the related build-log this week but _each is triple-booted_ as they run two installs of Win 7 and one Windows Server 2008 R / SQL Enterprise instances 'per set of hardware' - the 'work' and 'play' zones are thus really well separated on each machine, in case I go too far on memory tweaking or so. Not sure such separation is required for your applications but it could be useful.

In any case, in a few days your going to get your X79 Rampage and undoubtedly will have a ton of fun with it


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Thanks for that explanation. As I see it, I'm going to be fine for a long time with the RIVE, my 3930K and my 32 gigs ram (4 x 8 Gig 2400MHZ G-skill Trident X). I'm not into benching: I see no reason to throw money at a box just to see some number appear on my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ...
> You think I'm going to notice a performance difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Tuesday / Wednesday: computer build day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..you certainly will notice a performance difference to your previous setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is simply that folks have different reasons to make what is after all their _choice_, and it may or may not have to do with male body parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a 3970X pales in comparison to a E7-8870 with 10 cores / 20 threads, 30MB of cache, capable of addressing up to 4096 GB of RAM - and a price tag of more than four times that of a 3970X..
> 
> But I am noticing a shift away from such monsters in the commercial world we operate in towards 'more but smaller' units in a Virtual Machine...cheaper, much more flexible and much better fail-over capabilities.
> 
> As to my two primary personal systems (R-IV-E and M-V-E), I'm finishing the related build-log this week but _each is triple-booted_ as they run two installs of Win 7 and one Windows Server 2008 R / SQL Enterprise instances 'per set of hardware' - the 'work' and 'play' zones are thus really well separated on each machine, in case I go too far on memory tweaking or so. Not sure such separation is required for your applications but it could be useful.
> 
> In any case, in a few days your going to get your X79 Rampage and undoubtedly will have a ton of fun with it
Click to expand...

OK, now I have to learn about multiple boots: my "play" consists of using the browser, and maybe a video game to play: I haven't played a PC game in years - been doing the Xbox 360 thing for a while - and only during Winter.

If the "work" and "play" use the same hardware, then why separate them? am I missing something?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> OK, now I have to learn about multiple boots: my "play" consists of using the browser, and maybe a video game to play: I haven't played a PC game in years - been doing the Xbox 360 thing for a while - and only during Winter.
> 
> If the "work" and "play" use the same hardware, then why separate them? am I missing something?


...what have I done ?







...I was just looking at your earlier post where you had mentioned some 3d CAD and such...but multi-booting is definitely not common nor required...it is just a nice way of dealing with very differing applications THAT require different OS.

As I was saying earlier, in one configuration, the R-IV-E / 3970X combo runs several instances of SQL Enterprise, a fully functional Web Server (set to Local Host) and some fairly large databases - copies of what runs on much bigger commercial units. The SQL instances have a fixed claim on 24 GB out of the 32 GB of TridentX 2400 - and run on Windows Server 2008 OS...not ideal for updated Quad-SLI video drivers and fast gaming / benching for the 4x 670ies etc if you know what I mean...

...so I can boot into different environments (ie Win 7 64 Pro) where I keep my games, benches and such...not to mention email and so forth as I do not run browsers and email on the Windows 2008 Server OS for security reasons. And the ROG boards have the really nice feature in the BIOS where you just click on what drive you want to boot from... If all this doesn't make sense (yet), it will soon once I finish that build-log (this week)


----------



## Maximization

VICTORY ON THE NEW BIOS!!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821026


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> VICTORY ON THE NEW BIOS!!!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2821026


Nice bclk









Is this on cold? kind of high vcore for air/water?


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, that voltage is a lot higher than I would like to see for 5GHz...

congrats though.


----------



## Maximization

just air water, yeah v-core is high, getting no warnings off monitors though. OSD monitor has 46 c on cpu temp after a 3d mark advanced extreme run, scored lower there, Win 8 might be better, rebooting into that to see now. HOMECINEMA stated 1.6 v-core was the worry line, he knows the 3820 side of things, he has allot of them, of course he as sacrificed a few i think


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> o no not again, good by oc settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey asus hows about you release a bios every 3mths so I don't waste my time redoing stupid o/c settings when I could be benching thanx


You don't have to update bios unless there's issues with the old one. I'm still on 0604 from 2011, haven't had issues so never bothered to update it.
I have bricked a mobo before with a bad flash, so generally avoid updating bios unless there is a need to.


----------



## Maximization

your are right Ftw , i guess it gives me somethng to do

BIOS 4102 changed the way the whole mobo works, it just feels different. I cannot get my multiplier past 38 anymore i have to compansate with the BLCK. have to keep checking diffferent combinations, i almost gave up, but at least i know the chip still has it in her now.


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey guys, I have my new rig on the test bench and I'd like to be added. http://valid.canardpc.com/2821196



Can't wait to get her underwater and do some real OC'ing.


----------



## deafboy

Very nice rig


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Very nice rig


Thanks! A dream set up for me for sure! The plan right now involves acrylic tubing and full watercooling.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey guys, I have my new rig on the test bench and I'd like to be added. http://valid.canardpc.com/2821196
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get her underwater and do some real OC'ing.


...looks great ! You're definitely well on your way on the slippery oc slope...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey guys, I have my new rig on the test bench and I'd like to be added. http://valid.canardpc.com/2821196
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get her underwater and do some real OC'ing.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> just air water, yeah v-core is high, getting no warnings off monitors though. OSD monitor has 46 c on cpu temp after a 3d mark advanced extreme run, scored lower there, Win 8 might be better, rebooting into that to see now. HOMECINEMA stated 1.6 v-core was the worry line, he knows the 3820 side of things, he has allot of them, of course he as sacrificed a few i think


Yeah 1.6vcore is about it....but I will take it further if I have to . Last one I " sacrificed " lol I was getting into windows @ [email protected] on my old and basic water loop but just not quick enough for a val . I tried 4 more times and then......RIP L202 batch malay 3820 , and I melted the ES one I had too







OOOPS . But me gots 2 spare 3820's and im runnin a 3930k at the moment , she needs 1.53vcore @ 5034 Gigs @ 2409







. 24/7 is 4804 @ 2402 @ 1.38vcore 50 + offset LLC Ultra







My first time using offset voltage








Anyways a lot more wiser these days







. So when I wanna game or bench at 5Gigahurtles + , I just put my cold air bending skillz into action . I wish I still had that L202 malay......


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You don't have to update bios unless there's issues with the old one. I'm still on 0604 from 2011, haven't had issues so never bothered to update it.
> I have bricked a mobo before with a bad flash, so generally avoid updating bios unless there is a need to.


Yeah me knows that one . I ran 2105 for 9mths or so before I flashed to 3602 that's on my other bios chip . 4004 current bios , and that's all she wrote


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah 1.6vcore is about it....but I will take it further if I have to . Last one I " sacrificed " lol I was getting into windows @ [email protected] on my old and basic water loop but just not quick enough for a val . I tried 4 more times and then......RIP L202 batch malay 3820 , and I melted the ES one I had too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOPS . But me gots 2 spare 3820's and im runnin a 3930k at the moment , she needs 1.53vcore @ 5034 Gigs @ 2409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 24/7 is 4804 @ 2402 @ 1.38vcore 50 + offset LLC Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time using offset voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me knows that one . I ran 2105 for 9mths or so before I flashed to 3602 that's on my other bios chip . 4004 current bios , and that's all she wrote


..After some initial teething problems, 4004 has grown on me, especially as I could finally sort out even faster memory settings...I don't think I will bother upgrading to another BIOS for a while (and like you, have 3602 on my 2nd BIOS chip)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My crap seems to work a lot better on 4004.......well seems to me anyways........ and if I come across a ES ivybe im good to go


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm on 4102 and seem to have no problems.

Only thing that doesn't work for me since the last few bios' is the Rampage Tweak Mode 2. I have to leave that on auto or prime95 instantly errors.

Tested 4.9GHz with 2400MHz ram recently on prime95 with only 1v for VTT and VCCSA. I use 1.65v for my ram. I'm pretty happy with my memory controller on this cpu.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My crap seems to work a lot better on 4004.......well seems to me anyways........ and if I come across a ES ivybe im good to go


...my sentiments exactly


----------



## deafboy

Been running 3602 since it came out. I think 2105 is on the other chip.

Haven't seen a need to flash to the latest just yet


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm on 4102 and seem to have no problems.
> 
> Only thing that doesn't work for me since the last few bios' is the Rampage Tweak Mode 2. I have to leave that on auto or prime95 instantly errors.
> 
> Tested 4.9GHz with 2400MHz ram recently on prime95 with only 1v for VTT and VCCSA. I use 1.65v for my ram. I'm pretty happy with my memory controller on this cpu.


"mode 2' is what I initially lost when I went from 3602 to 4004...then realized that there were other memory improvements I could make (ie tighter timings) that got me the same basic MemtweakIt score back and passed Intel XTU mem test - after some more tricks and frustration, I got mode 2 back, now with the faster timings...so in the end, I guess it was worth it to go to 4004 - though a bit of a time-waster


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> double post


Not as good as the triple I did on valley yesterday


----------



## Ftimster

How is everyone getting on with the new 4102 what a flash WOW that was a first two reboots seems to be worth it so far running all my clocks.. Up and screaming!!!!


----------



## booya

Hey, I found a good solution for VRM's backplate cooling!




Enzotech MST-88 (I have changed it slightly). If you have enough space there, it's a good choice. As thermal interface it will be double-sided tape or a good thermal adhesive. Also you need to drill dozens of holes in front of it (on the right door) and your rear fan (even if it's slow, like in my case) will do the rest. If you have all your rads inside your case - it will be more than enough. I assume that you already have a water block on the front part of VRM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you're running a C1 chip, those VTT and VCCSA volts are fine, but over 1.2v for the same voltages on a C2 chips is suicide.
> 
> I need 1v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT all the way up to 5.2GHz for 2400MHz ram cas9.


Sorry, I was wrong. First - yes, it (C2) can degrade (like mine). Second - not all CPU can hit 2400 MHz. My new 3930k can't with any voltages. And I have CMD16GX3M4A2400C9. So only 2133 or 2333 (125 strap/bclk). And my new CPU can reach only 4,7 GHz with 1,4V, for 4,8 I need more than 1,42V. My previous 3930k (C2 too) could hit 2400 but it's too degraded now.

I have now third 3930k (BOX, like my first) still in a sealed box, but using second (OEM). I think it's better to return boxed CPU it into the store? I mean, do I need 4,8 GHz and 2400 MHz of RAM (if in this box I will find a good chip)?
Of course I need 24/7 without any power saving features.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. First - yes, it (C2) can degrade (like mine). Second - not all CPU can hit 2400 MHz. My new 3930k can't with any voltages. And I have CMD16GX3M4A2400C9. So only 2133 or 2333 (125 strap/bclk). And my new CPU can reach only 4,7 GHz with 1,4V, for 4,8 I need more than 1,42V. My previous 3930k (C2 too) could hit 2400 but it's too degraded now.
> 
> I have now third 3930k (BOX, like my first) still in a sealed box, but using second (OEM). I think it's better to return boxed CPU it into the store? I mean, do I need 4,8 GHz and 2400 MHz of RAM (if in this box I will find a good chip)?
> Of course I need 24/7 without any power saving features.


being a noob, I hope you tolerate this question:

I am buying a RIVE with a 3930K and 32 Gigs of 2400 MHZ Ram (G-skill trident X series). You mention not being able to get 2400 MHZ out of your CPU - Am I missing something? I thought the CPU could go a lot faster than 2400 MHZ. AMI missing something here?


----------



## Maximization

RAM speed!, IMC can be different on every chip even from same series.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> RAM speed!, IMC can be different on every chip even from same series.


So am I buying a type of memory that I can't take full advantage of? Should I be buying a cheaper type?


----------



## Maximization

no, having the ram rated faster is always better. But allot of things might prevent from reaching that rated speed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> So am I buying a type of memory that I can't take full advantage of? Should I be buying a cheaper type?


32gb of ram @2400MHz is a tall order for any cpu's IMC.

But I'd still go for it and try and get those speeds. If you can't, just run 2133MHz with tighter timings and lower voltage. I bought 2666Mhz knowing full well that I won't get 2666MHz, but 2400MHz was very possible.

The 2666 kit was near the same price as the 2400MHz kit, so I went for the 2666 kit. It might also help me when I upgrade to a newer cpu architecture, that 2666Mhz will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 32gb of ram @2400MHz is a tall order for any cpu's IMC.
> 
> But I'd still go for it and try and get those speeds. If you can't, just run 2133MHz with tighter timings and lower voltage. I bought 2666Mhz knowing full well that I won't get 2666MHz, but 2400MHz was very possible.
> 
> The 2666 kit was near the same price as the 2400MHz kit, so I went for the 2666 kit. It might also help me when I upgrade to a newer cpu architecture, that 2666Mhz will be a piece of cake.


^^^ great advice if the budget fits...I knew my 32 GB 2400 kit from another machine and it ran there at up to > 2600 (it was the highest available TridentX speed when purchased). It's performing flawlessly at 2333 to > 2400 with the 3970X...if I need another kit, I'd go for 2666 or even 2800 if the latter's price comes down a bit with Haswell out.


----------



## alancsalt

socket 2011 rated to 2400MHz. socket 1155 rated to 2600MHz. If you do better you are fortunate. Some cannot get to those figures.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Hey, I found a good solution for VRM's backplate cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enzotech MST-88 (I have changed it slightly). If you have enough space there, it's a good choice. As thermal interface it will be double-sided tape or a good thermal adhesive. Also you need to drill dozens of holes in front of it (on the right door) and your rear fan (even if it's slow, like in my case) will do the rest. If you have all your rads inside your case - it will be more than enough. I assume that you already have a water block on the front part of VRM.


lol wut? What is this for?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> lol wut? What is this for?


To install on the back plate of the VRM heat sink to help keep it more cooler:


----------



## kcuestag

So, all us 2011 owners, do you think Haswell is worth it at all?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So, all us 2011 owners, do you think Haswell is worth it at all?


Nope.

Even IVY-E isn't worth it, but I'll still probably buy one anyways knowing me.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> To install on the back plate of the VRM heat sink to help keep it more cooler:


Looks like you'd have to cut your mobo tray lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> socket 2011 rated to 2400MHz. socket 1155 rated to 2600MHz. If you do better you are fortunate. Some cannot get to those figures.


...I think Intel rates both CPU families for those chipsets at max DDR3 1600 'officially' anyhow though your quoted top speeds are commonly seen as what is possible with a good CPU IMC...but if the pricing works, getting a 2666 or 2800 kit and run it at faster timings at 2400 (or -if possible per your IMC- faster than 2400) is just a nice way to get some 'headroom' and may be secure a bit of an upgrade path.

Then again, I saw a TridentX 3000 kit linked yesterday at Newegg - over $4 grand for 16 GB (!) . May be they give you a discount if you add 4 Titans to the order...









All this reminds me - when does DDR4 come out ? What chipset will be needed ?


----------



## BDBB

Just finished my build. 3930k seems to be happy at around 4.7ghz 1.4 vcore although I'm still trying to knock out the last of the instability. Sometimes games are hard locking with symptoms like a GPU crash even though I know my GPU overclock is good from the build they were in before.

Anyways:

-What's the max vcore you'd run through a 3930k?
-Max temp you'd be fine with in IBT (pc will be for gaming so the CPU isn't going to be run nearly as hard)
-On another forum I saw someone say they needed to push PCH 1.1 voltage and VTT voltage when they were running multiple overclocked GPUs. I'm running three overclocked Titans at pcie 3.0 with 7860x1600 rez so I'm hitting that pcie bus pretty hard. I need a bit of guidance on safe numbers for those voltages that will be sufficient for this kind of GPU setup
-Would upping the blck improve GPU performance? The main reason I did this build is that the titans were bottlenecked on PCIe 2.0. To move them from PCIe 2.0 x8 on the slowest to PCIe 3.0 x8 on the slowest was a night and day difference, doubling performance in games where that was the bottleneck. Even 3.0 x8 might be a minor bottleneck though...would overclocking through the Bclk help performance there or am I just asking for trouble?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDBB*
> 
> Just finished my build. 3930k seems to be happy at around 4.7ghz 1.4 vcore although I'm still trying to knock out the last of the instability. Sometimes games are hard locking with symptoms like a GPU crash even though I know my GPU overclock is good from the build they were in before.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> -What's the max vcore you'd run through a 3930k?
> -Max temp you'd be fine with in IBT (pc will be for gaming so the CPU isn't going to be run nearly as hard)
> -On another forum I saw someone say they needed to push PCH 1.1 voltage and VTT voltage when they were running multiple overclocked GPUs. I'm running three overclocked Titans at pcie 3.0 with 7860x1600 rez so I'm hitting that pcie bus pretty hard. I need a bit of guidance on safe numbers for those voltages that will be sufficient for this kind of GPU setup
> -Would upping the blck improve GPU performance? The main reason I did this build is that the titans were bottlenecked on PCIe 2.0. To move them from PCIe 2.0 x8 on the slowest to PCIe 3.0 x8 on the slowest was a night and day difference, doubling performance in games where that was the bottleneck. Even 3.0 x8 might be a minor bottleneck though...would overclocking through the Bclk help performance there or am I just asking for trouble?


Sometime a bad ram overclock(system ram, not vram) can affect gpu overclocks.

I was benching one time and when I put my 24/7 settings back, I forgot to raise up my ram voltage to it's stable voltage. Was getting driver recover errors left and right even though I knew my gpu was stable at it's clocks.

Realized the ram voltage error and put it back, then all was fine.


----------



## BDBB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Sometime a bad ram overclock(system ram, not vram) can affect gpu overclocks.
> 
> I was benching one time and when I put my 24/7 settings back, I forgot to raise up my ram voltage to it's stable voltage. Was getting driver recover errors left and right even though I knew my gpu was stable at it's clocks.
> 
> Realized the ram voltage error and put it back, then all was fine.


What's the best way to check for that? I guess I'm a bit lazy in my overclocks in that I never really test the ram anymore...last time I did it was on Core 2 Duo when I was a broke ass law student trying to scrimp by oveclocking my DDR2 667 to 800. I just stick to the factory values and roll with it, although right now I have some Ripjawz 2133 so I guess it's technically being "overclocked" to run at the rated speeds. Do I still have to bust out a floppy disk with memtest or is there a better way now?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDBB*
> 
> What's the best way to check for that? I guess I'm a bit lazy in my overclocks in that I never really test the ram anymore...last time I did it was on Core 2 Duo when I was a broke ass law student trying to scrimp by oveclocking my DDR2 667 to 800. I just stick to the factory values and roll with it, although right now I have some Ripjawz 2133 so I guess it's technically being "overclocked" to run at the rated speeds. Do I still have to bust out a floppy disk with memtest or is there a better way now?


Well drop the ram one notch in divider/frequency and it should be a lot more stable if it's not already.

Then see if your gpu is running fine after the change.


----------



## MerkageTurk

My motherboard siblings;

I believe the rampage I've formula has better audio than the extreme? Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My motherboard siblings;
> 
> I believe the rampage I've formula has better audio than the extreme? Correct me if I am wrong.


Yes it does.

I'm happy enough with my onboard though, even though I have Auzentech Forte on the shelf.

I just don't use it to keep my PC to a more cleaner look.


----------



## deafboy

Anyone else wish we had the OC Panel Kit?

Pretty neat piece of hardware.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> socket 2011 rated to 2400MHz. socket 1155 rated to 2600MHz. If you do better you are fortunate. Some cannot get to those figures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think Intel rates both CPU families for those chipsets at max DDR3 1600 'officially' anyhow though your quoted top speeds are commonly seen as what is possible with a good CPU IMC...but if the pricing works, getting a 2666 or 2800 kit and run it at faster timings at 2400 (or -if possible per your IMC- faster than 2400) is just a nice way to get some 'headroom' and may be secure a bit of an upgrade path.
> 
> Then again, I saw a TridentX 3000 kit linked yesterday at Newegg - over $4 grand for 16 GB (!) . May be they give you a discount if you add 4 Titans to the order...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this reminds me - when does DDR4 come out ? What chipset will be needed ?
Click to expand...

Intel® X79, 8 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR3 2400(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory (Asus Rampage IV Extreme)

Intel® Z77, 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2600(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 (Asus Maximus V Extreme)

So far I can't find RAM over 2400 listed for Sandy-E in X79.
Z77, yes. I was surprised to see 2800MHz listed for Z77 while searching today, as I hadn't seen it listed before.

Ivy-E might support the faster RAM.

Anything faster is a bonus...AFAIK.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I am buying a RIVE with a 3930K and 32 Gigs of 2400 MHZ Ram (G-skill trident X series). You mention not being able to get 2400 MHZ out of your CPU - Am I missing something? I thought the CPU could go a lot faster than 2400 MHZ. AMI missing something here?


I suggest you to forget about 2400 and use 2133 (esp. with 32 Gigs!) with tighter timings (you can play with primary and a secondary). Or use CPU Strap/BCLK 125 and try get 2333 but in my case it was harder than 2133 and I need to set vtt/vccsa (and vcore?) voltages higher. Also because it was not 4,7 GHz but 4,75.

As you understand, you must buy 2400 MHz and try, if your CPU can't handle it - use 2133 or 2333 MHz







It will be almost equally (I mean tests like in AIDA64).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Intel® X79, 8 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR3 2400(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory (Asus Rampage IV Extreme)
> 
> Intel® Z77, 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2600(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 (Asus Maximus V Extreme)
> 
> So far I can't find RAM over 2400 listed for Sandy-E in X79.
> Z77, yes. I was surprised to see 2800MHz listed for Z77 while searching today, as I hadn't seen it listed before.
> 
> Ivy-E might support the faster RAM.
> 
> Anything faster is a bonus...AFAIK.


...I think I should have been clearer...there is Intel's 'minimum guaranteed IMC' speed, and then there is the mobo manufactures' tested speed per approved DDR supplier list...apparently two different things...

...what I was trying to say (indeed picking up on MrTooshort's post) is that if you get a new Sandy-E today and want to run 32GB, 2400 MHz is pretty much the best you can hope for (there are exceptions)...but you should still consider 2666 or above re either faster timings at 2400 now or a future upgrade path later - if the pricing works for you in your area


----------



## deafboy

Not X79 but still ROG...

I would make a case for that so you can see the backplate... love it.



Also, might have just found a board for my future TJ07 ITX rig.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So, all us 2011 owners, do you think Haswell is worth it at all?


Well.. I have two hexacore systems (i7-990X + 3960X) and I feel kind of sad that the Haswell is faster in games. I have both overclocked to 4.4 GHz. I gave a thought of buying MSI Z87-G45 and 4770K yesterday. I mostly game these days. But I like high-end hardware and would not be happy with any mainstream system.







I don't know why...I've passed the line.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not X79 but still ROG...
> 
> I would make a case for that so you can see the backplate... love it.
> 
> Also, might have just found a board for my future TJ07 ITX rig


What's that!? It's not a motherboard! It can't be









But you got there "hybrid thermal solution". I think this is brilliant. We don't need to buy and install water block


----------



## muhd86

i have a strange issue -- default setings on the board , i have a rampage 4 extreme with latest bios update and 3930k , strange that the cpu is always at 3.8ghz even though i am not over clocking any thing .

why is this ..i have selected bios default setings and still cpu seems to be at 3.8ghz .


----------



## xarot

It's the max turbo frequency and completely normal. See here:

http://ark.intel.com/products/63697


----------



## deafboy

Also you need power savings mode set in Windows...


----------



## alancsalt

Late to the party....
Australia
Intel Core i7 3970X $1129.00
$36.58 - eParcel PP Express:
$23.31 - Credit card surcharge (2%):
$1188.89 - Total:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Late to the party....
> Australia
> Intel Core i7 3970X $1129.00
> $36.58 - eParcel PP Express:
> $23.31 - Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $1188.89 - Total:


Who?

You have a new 3970x coming?


----------



## alancsalt

It was that or a couple of 780's. With a spare board I thought I'd better get a processor first. Hopefully it will OC well.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It was that or a couple of 780's. With a spare board I thought I'd better get a processor first. Hopefully it will OC well.


Nice!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Now HOMECINEMA-PC will want one too!


----------



## Maximization

3970x .....cadallac of the socket


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Late to the party....
> Australia
> Intel Core i7 3970X $1129.00
> $36.58 - eParcel PP Express:
> $23.31 - Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $1188.89 - Total:


NICE







They usually oc'well from what I can gather (beyond my own experience). One thing though...now you have to listen to man-part comments because you own a 3970X







in a BLACK box


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Now HOMECINEMA-PC will want one too!


Hopefully, HOMECINEMA-PC won't be able to afford it...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not X79 but still ROG...
> 
> I would make a case for that so you can see the backplate... love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, might have just found a board for my future TJ07 ITX rig.


They turned the ROG Formula into a noobula!

The little ITX is kinda cute, but the ladies might laugh at it...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They turned the ROG Formula into a noobula!
> 
> The little ITX is kinda cute, but the ladies might laugh at it...


I am, I am okay with that.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It was that or a couple of 780's. With a spare board I thought I'd better get a processor first. Hopefully it will OC well.


...what kind of memory are you going to run with it ?


----------



## alancsalt

Initially, just 8GB of Ripjaws 2133MHz


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Initially, just 8GB of Ripjaws 2133MHz


...I hear Ripjaws 2133 MHz are 'good kit' and oc well AND...

...and are probably more of a value proposition than this stuff


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I hear Ripjaws 2133 MHz are 'good kit' and oc well AND...
> 
> ...and are probably more of a value proposition than this stuff


xD


----------



## _REAPER_

26 days and a wake up woot.... not that I am counting. On a side note 9000+ rounds from the mini gun this morning so the day started off good


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Late to the party....
> Australia
> Intel Core i7 3970X $1129.00
> $36.58 - eParcel PP Express:
> $23.31 - Credit card surcharge (2%):
> $1188.89 - Total:


Nice one fella wack it on the plastic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They usually oc'well from what I can gather (beyond my own experience). One thing though...now you have to listen to man-part comments because you own a 3970X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a BLACK box


Good grief man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hopefully, HOMECINEMA-PC won't be able to afford it...


I could you know but id be paying cash








But I reckon the 3820 is the go for good clocks and the hexy for me is only good for benchies


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice one fella wack it on the plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good grief man*


...no really...in another thread, the discussion was about folks who own CPUs that came in the black rather than the blue boxes - along with the little stickers inside - -- can't make this stuff up


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

PPPFFFTTTT


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Initially, just 8GB of Ripjaws 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hear Ripjaws 2133 MHz are 'good kit' and oc well AND...
> 
> ...and are probably more of a value proposition than this stuff
Click to expand...

So, did you bring this up so I'd feel my parts are smaller?









Are you using those big bits for your ...... unit?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

They do look and sound impressive though.......but not for me


----------



## MASSKILLA

I was a member and now my name is no longer on the list why?


----------



## Maximization

Those gskill fan assemblies won't fit on the rive, I got 2 collecting dust, no room near the clips on board


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MASSKILLA*
> 
> I was a member and now my name is no longer on the list why?


Strange. i took over this thread when previous OP lost interest. Had to recreate the list. i can't find another post in this thread by you, so I do not have your details to reinstate you...like a cpuz validation in your ocn user name..?

found this in Metro- Last Light:

3930k @ 4.0Ghrz
Asus Rampage 4 extreme motherboard
32 GB's ram @2133 mhrz
2 XFX 7970's Ghrz edition in Crossfire
XFX 1250 Watt PSU
Intel 256 gb SSD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## anubis1127

I just sold off my Ivy gaming desktop, so now I moved my x79 stuff into that case for my daily. So good to be able to use this stuff for something other than sitting in the corner folding.

I've got a 3930k, and RIVF, had it @ 4.7ghz this past winter, but when the temps started warming up, I just turned the rig off and it's been sitting idle the last two months. Now that I've moved it into a case, and put my D14 on it I've got to redo the OC.

I'm @ 4.2ghz with 1.3v, does that sound reasonable? Max temp was 70C after 6 hours running prime 95 custom 1344, which I thought was a little high for 1.3v and only 4.2ghz, so I may try repositioning the D14. I updated my BIOS last night to 4004, so I don't have any of the old profiles I had saved from last winter.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So, did you bring this up so I'd feel my parts are smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using those big bits for your ...... unit?


...to tell you the truth, I haven't really given much thought about 'your







parts' - besides they're sold out - may be HOMECINEMA secretly bought them all









...I did see a fellow at another thread put together his 'next' machine plans in a log, and he spec'ed 32GB of the above DDR3000 mem, plus 4 Titans - that alone is over $12K before the Haswell and ROG Max VI etc


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I just sold off my Ivy gaming desktop, so now I moved my x79 stuff into that case for my daily. So good to be able to use this stuff for something other than sitting in the corner folding.
> 
> I've got a 3930k, and RIVF, had it @ 4.7ghz this past winter, but when the temps started warming up, I just turned the rig off and it's been sitting idle the last two months. Now that I've moved it into a case, and put my D14 on it I've got to redo the OC.
> 
> I'm @ 4.2ghz with 1.3v, does that sound reasonable? Max temp was 70C after 6 hours running prime 95 custom 1344, which I thought was a little high for 1.3v and only 4.2ghz, so I may try repositioning the D14. I updated my BIOS last night to 4004, so I don't have any of the old profiles I had saved from last winter.


That's definitely on the high side. I can sit at 4.2 on stock volts and 4.8 at 1.36 or so.

Just keep playing with it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's definitely on the high side. I can sit at 4.2 on stock volts and 4.8 at 1.36 or so.
> 
> Just keep playing with it.


Ok, thanks! I thought it was a bit high, maybe I just have a terrible clocker, but I'll keep messing with it.


----------



## LimogesGuy

I am officially an owner: just picked up my RIVE!







Now to build a computer for the first time in 15 years. Wish me luck!


----------



## anubis1127

Good Luck!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So, did you bring this up so I'd feel my parts are smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using those big bits for your ...... unit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...to tell you the truth, I haven't really given much thought about 'your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parts' - besides they're sold out - may be HOMECINEMA secretly bought them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I did see a fellow at another thread put together his 'next' machine plans in a log, and he spec'ed 32GB of the above DDR3000 mem, plus 4 Titans - that alone is over $12K before the Haswell and ROG Max VI etc
Click to expand...

I couldn't even think about getting RAM like that. Already on gruel this week for the sake of computing...









I think your acquisitive power beats mine, but I covet as much as i can.


----------



## Gottex

I want to join this Club









http://valid.canardpc.com/2823902


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I couldn't even think about getting RAM like that. Already on gruel this week for the sake of computing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your acquisitive power beats mine, but I covet as much as i can.


...I wouldn't buy 16 GB of Ram for $4K no matter what (I paid $273 for 32GB of TridentX 2400 in late 2012







)...also, the fellow w/the log for Haswell, 4 Titans and 32GB of the DDR3 3000 stuff I mentioned does not seem to live on even the same planet as you, I or indeed most people I know....besides, prices for top-end fast RAM surely will come down w/Haswell out & increasing the market size.

...all that said, better start saving up for ..."4K" GPUs and screens









Here is a pic from my upcoming build-log of a 60HZ 4K test video spread over 4x 55 inch teles during a demo a friend of mine who develops for 4K gave me...real time decompression rendering....I sure would like to run 'Valley' on that setup







...not abut the money but the development skills


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I am officially an owner: just picked up my RIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to build a computer for the first time in 15 years. Wish me luck!


good luck, you got at least 500 computer years expeinrance on the board


----------



## anubis1127

Ugh, this 3930k I have is terrible. Won't do 4.5ghz up to 1.39v, I stopped trying after that.


----------



## Maximization

1.40 is the intel spec, let loose


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2823902


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ugh, this 3930k I have is terrible. Won't do 4.5ghz up to 1.39v, I stopped trying after that.


1 - How are you cooling it ?

2 - Have a look at the pic below and the VIDs...both @ 5 GHz of my chip...but the one with strap 125 has a lower VID (and the related vcore)...not every chip behaves like that...but worth for you giving strap 125 a try to lower voltage ? Good luck


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 1 - How are you cooling it ?
> 
> 2 - Have a look at the pic below and the VIDs...both @ 5 GHz of my chip...but the one with strap 125 has a lower VID (and the related vcore)...not every chip behaves like that...but worth for you giving strap 125 a try to lower voltage ? Good luck


1 - I'm using a NH-D14 on it. Temps are higher than that, but not terrible given my ambient temp is 27C right now. I've seen up to 78C on the hottest core attempting a p95 run @ 4.5ghz w/1.39v in CPU-Z

2 - Actually did try that when I was attempting 4.5ghz earlier. I had read you recommend that a few pages back, so I gave it a try, but it didn't seem to make a difference on this one. Thanks for the suggestion though, I haven't spent nearly as much time with this board as most of you guys.

I'm testing 4.4ghz now, I just want to get something stable with reasonable temps at this point.


----------



## Maximization

the faster the cpu you gotta to downclock the ram, moer stability


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> the faster the cpu you gotta to downclock the ram, moer stability


Yeah, I've been stress testing the RAM at 1600 cl11 right now, LOL, just to try to rule that out.


----------



## Maximization

imc can't take it over 4.9, gotta down clock it

listeing too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=wJWWdh5kdDU

want to fly out to Paris and see hot chicks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> imc can't take it over 4.9, gotta down clock it
> 
> listeing too
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=wJWWdh5kdDU
> 
> want to fly out to Paris and see hot chicks


I was just trying to shoot for 4.5ghz, figured that'd be fine for air cooling. It just seems this is a terrible 3930k, I'm back down to 4.4ghz @ 1.37V, and running p95 again, and this is the first time in two hours I've been able to run it for 10 minutes, haha.


----------



## Maximization

core clocks, at near room temps is good


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I was just trying to shoot for 4.5ghz, figured that'd be fine for air cooling. It just seems this is a terrible 3930k, I'm back down to 4.4ghz @ 1.37V, and running p95 again, and this is the first time in two hours I've been able to run it for 10 minutes, haha.


...your PLL, VCCSA and VTT are all within 'normal' C2 stepping ranges I take it..there always is the 'reverse method' also...pick a max v-core and temps you can live with 24/7 (incl. folding) , then find the associated CPU speed...anyhow, a quick (but somewhat brutal) method to 'find the range' of a CPU I use sometimes is:

a.) limit VCCSA and VTT to no more than 1.85 (less is better, 1.20 is max for C2); PLL no more than 1.85/1.9 - the higher that one, the higher the temps
b.) run Cinebench 11.5 to *either* find the v-core for the desired CPU speed, *or* the CPU speed associated with the desired max v-vore / temp
c.) I use Intel's XTU to then test CPU and also memory stability - is just a touch more demanding (watt and temp wise) than Prime95 and thus a bit quicker to find weaknesses

...hope this helps - you may already know all that anyways so hopefully it wasn't 'coals to Newcastle' but a CPU that doesn't want to cooperate is annoying


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...your PLL, VCCSA and VTT are all within 'normal' C2 stepping ranges I take it..there always is the 'reverse method' also...pick a max v-core and temps you can live with 24/7 (incl. folding) , then find the associated CPU speed...anyhow, a quick (but somewhat brutal) method to 'find the range' of a CPU I use sometimes is:
> 
> a.) limit VCCSA and VTT to no more than 1.85 (less is better, 1.20 is max for C2); PLL no more than 1.85/1.9 - the higher that one, the higher the temps
> b.) run Cinebench 11.5 to *either* find the v-core for the desired CPU speed, *or* the CPU speed associated with the desired max v-vore / temp
> c.) I use Intel's XTU to then test CPU and also memory stability - is just a touch more demanding (watt and temp wise) than Prime95 and thus a bit quicker to find weaknesses
> 
> ...hope this helps - you may already know all that anyways so hopefully it wasn't 'coals to Newcastle' but a CPU that doesn't want to cooperate is annoying


Yeah, I even tried putting them up to 1.2v just to try to eliminate that, but it didn't seem to make a difference, so I set them back to the default values since I have the RAM underclocked. PLL was going up to 1.88v on auto, I tried lowering it to various levels, and that had no affect on stability, maybe lower temps slightly.

That's pretty much where I'm at now, I picked the highest vcore I was comfortable with for my cooling, 1.37v puts it right around 70-72C in prime95 slightly less while folding. I'm at 4.4ghz now, and it seems stable, ran an hour custom blend on 1344 in p95, and have been folding on it since.

I think I just have a terrible chip, which isn't the end of the world, as it's really just a stop gap for IB-E.

[edit]

One thing I will say, is that after hours of overclocking, and non-descript smiley face BSOD I sure do miss W7.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> [edit]
> 
> One thing I will say, is that after hours of overclocking, and non-descript smiley face BSOD I sure do miss W7.


embrace the suck


----------



## booya

What will be if I'll disable VRM overheat protection on this board under heavy load (VCORE 1,5+V & 1100 KHz)?









And let's imagine that I don't have any VRM water block.


----------



## deafboy

Potentially blow a VRM and have the board catch fire...lol.

My old Gigabyte EP45-UD3P died exactly like that, lol.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> embrace the suck


Holy flashbacks Batman!!!! I had a Lt. Col. in the Army that would begin every battle brief in the JOC while we were in Iraq with that same phrase.....every day. That was back in 2003-2004.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Holy flashbacks Batman!!!! I had a Lt. Col. in the Army that would begin every battle brief in the JOC while we were in Iraq with that same phrase.....every day. That was back in 2003-2004.


My old man is buried at Calverton, but i will be honest, it is a coincindence. I was alwasys a civi from the 1900's ; The EU an US supporting Al-quaida in Syira is bad, and i am somewhat of an outacast now, but we should bring our guys home now, it is over. The banksters got their way with us domesticly and somethings have to put right. They might drone me so; more off topic lets forget this. !!!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Speaking from someone who knows (been in the Middle east and Asia now for over 10 years) It is not over nor will it ever be over.

Back on topic 25 days and overclocking madness begins.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's definitely on the high side. I can sit at 4.2 on stock volts and 4.8 at 1.36 or so.
> 
> Just keep playing with it.


I have IDENTICAL voltages, although I can hit 4.3 with stock voltages and be 99% stable (no issues in games/benches but fail P95 at the 22hr mark every time). Running at just over 4.8Ghz (47 Multiplier and 104.2Mhz BCLK) and I've been good with 1.55v using "High" LLC, which gives around ~1.51v with minimal load and ~1.585v at 100% load (measured with a Fluke DMM).

I wouldn't worry TOO much about vCore, so long as you keep it within safe limits (~1.4v max for 24/7 with no worries of degradation is what I consider "safe limits", with 1.5v max for regular water cooling for benches), but ABSOLUTELY keep your VCCSA and VTT1 under 1.2v (!!!). Higher than that, and you run the risk of degrading your chip (C2 stepping), which could happen over the course of a month or a year, but could also happen in a day or a week...

My advice is to find a nice balance between speed and voltage, which is usually somewhere around ~4.6-4.8Ghz depending on your silicone lottery ticket







Paired with one or more strong GPU's and some good, fast RAM with nice tight timings, it'll be more performance than you can shake a Haswell at


----------



## Shogon

I may not have the best 3930k haha, but it seems like I need a lot of voltage to get Prime95 to last anything over 10 minutes without a bsod. So far I'm at 4.8, and just under 1.5V, I'd say 1.48. Probably going to lower it to 4.7 or 4.6, and maybe lower ram to 1600 and see if that helps. On the p9x79 it did 4.6 at around 1.4v. May toggle with the straps, and go for 125 x39.


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I may not have the best 3930k haha, but it seems like I need a lot of voltage to get Prime95 to last anything over 10 minutes without a bsod. So far I'm at 4.8, and just under 1.5V, I'd say 1.48. Probably going to lower it to 4.7 or 4.6, and maybe lower ram to 1600 and see if that helps. On the p9x79 it did 4.6 at around 1.4v. May toggle with the straps, and go for 125 x39.


3960X(C2)@4.8GHz (Offset +0.055), HT-on, 24/7
12 hours Prime 95 AVX, 20 passes LinX AVX
fully loaded voltage (checked with voltmeter):
vcore - 1.48
vtt - 1.20
vcсsa - 1.21
dram - 1.66

bios settings


Spoiler: my rig



CPU: 3960X(C2)@4.8GHz (Offset +0.055), HT-on, 24/7
MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79 (bios 4004)
GPU: GTX580 3-Way [email protected]/1800/2100 1.1v.
RAM: 16Gb G.SKILL RipjawsZ 2133Mhz 9-11-10-28(2T) 1.65v
SSD1: 128Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4
SSD2: 512Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4
HDD: 2Tb WD Caviar Black
PSU: Lepa G1600-MA 1600W
Case: Danger Dan Black Series - LDR Tower 29 - Double Wide
Cool: Water
Monitor: Dell 3007WFP-HC
OS: Windows 8 Pro x64 (UEFI)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> 3960X(C2)@4.8GHz (Offset +0.055), HT-on, 24/7
> 12 hours Prime 95 AVX, 20 passes LinX AVX
> fully loaded voltage (checked with voltmeter):
> vcore - 1.48
> vtt - 1.20
> vcсsa - 1.21
> dram - 1.66
> 
> bios settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my rig
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 3960X(C2)@4.8GHz (Offset +0.055), HT-on, 24/7
> MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79 (bios 4004)
> GPU: GTX580 3-Way [email protected]/1800/2100 1.1v.
> RAM: 16Gb G.SKILL RipjawsZ 2133Mhz 9-11-10-28(2T) 1.65v
> SSD1: 128Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4
> SSD2: 512Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4
> HDD: 2Tb WD Caviar Black
> PSU: Lepa G1600-MA 1600W
> Case: Danger Dan Black Series - LDR Tower 29 - Double Wide
> Cool: Water
> Monitor: Dell 3007WFP-HC
> OS: Windows 8 Pro x64 (UEFI)


...looks good







..have you tried to lower VCCSA / VTT just a bit - you're not over the border but 'sitting right on it' - or does lowering them give you / make the BSODs worse ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This is just a FYI for people that have the Extreme board...

If when you boot up and you get the bios post three times in a row( very annoying!







), then just go into bios settings under Advanced/Onboard Devices Configuration/ASM1061 Storage Controller...

And set that to *disabled*. Unless you need that feature ofcourse.









I hope I have helped at least one soul with this advice!


----------



## alancsalt

The mailman came.....

i7-3970X, 3.5 GHZ 15MB Cache, LGA2011, 150W

Batch# 3233C281 Costa Rica


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Mine is a "C" batch also.









Might be looking good for you!


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This is just a FYI for people that have the Extreme board...
> 
> If when you boot up and you get the bios post three times in a row( very annoying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), then just go into bios settings under Advanced/Onboard Devices Configuration/ASM1061 Storage Controller...
> 
> And set that to *disabled*. Unless you need that feature ofcourse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I have helped at least one soul with this advice!


Thanks!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The mailman came.....
> 
> i7-3970X, 3.5 GHZ 15MB Cache, LGA2011, 150W
> 
> Batch# 3233C281 Costa Rica


Uhh - shiny black box





















Congratulations .

..I think the batch is the same as mine (never mind that in addition, my Ivy 5.3G is also a Costa Rica 'c' series - *long live Costa Rica's Intel 'C' people !*).

...any 1st speed-runs yet ? VIDs ?


----------



## alancsalt

I am "snowed under" atm, Friday 11:30am here. "Queen's Birthday" long weekend about to start.. May not get a chance to upgrade till tomorrow. Just sitting on my desk right now, but if the boss leaves for the day ....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I am "snowed under" atm, Friday 11:30am here. "Queen's Birthday" long weekend about to start.. May not get a chance to upgrade till tomorrow. Just sitting on my desk right now, but if the boss leaves for the day ....


...pull the fire alarm


----------



## alancsalt

No no, I wouldn't do that. You're naughty.









EDIT: HaHa! The boss went out.. "back in two hours" - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2825091

Joa3d43, two mobos remember, the 3930K will be the one with 8GB ram, for now.....

Ten minutes to spare....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Thanks!


You're Welcome!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No no, I wouldn't do that. You're naughty.


Ok it's time to put a pen in your mouth to induce vomiting to make yourself look sick like how Jason Bateman did in the movie Horrible Bosses.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No no, I wouldn't do that. You're naughty.


...actually, my 3970X sat around for almost 3 weeks as I got real busy on something else...though that included business travel.. but bad enough that one 3970X 'c series' sat around unemployed (or was it the calm before the storm), no need for another to experience that fate.

...besides, I know you're burning to find out yourself...


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..have you tried to lower VCCSA / VTT just a bit - you're not over the border but 'sitting right on it' - or does lowering them give you / make the BSODs worse ?


Thanx man








Unfortunately if I set VCCSA / VTT a bit lower I can get BSOD (e.g. while I play FarCry3) or errors during P95 stress test, these are the rock stable settings for me. It had been working like this since October 2012







The whole system cooled with custom water loop and the hottest core during P95 is 73'C







. LinX a bit lower with a magic number - 69'C







So I'am all good mate


----------



## alancsalt

Youse missed my edit...
Quote:


> HaHa! The boss went out.. "back in two hours" - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2825091
> 
> Joa3d43, two mobos remember, the 3930K will be the one with 8GB ram, for now.....
> 
> Ten minutes to spare....


It's 3:47pm and still not back... laughin'


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> Thanx man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately if I set VCCSA / VTT a bit lower I can get BSOD (e.g. while I play FarCry3) or errors during P95 stress test, these are the rock stable settings for me. It had been working like this since October 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole system cooled with custom water loop and the hottest core during P95 is 73'C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LinX a bit lower with a magic number - 69'C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'am all good mate


...hey if it works and runs cool (ie 73 C on hottest core during stress) you're laughing...looks like a really nice + fast (or is that fast + nice







) setup


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Youse missed my edit...
> It's 3:47pm and still not back... laughin'


...'it's alive" (and that is a quote







)

....and with the boss not back yet, I think it might even become more alive...and with your 580ies and the 3970X, don't forget that Lian Li PSU link...I rather like running 2000 w + on the RIVE, and that is before my GPU upgrades...and I don't even run 580ies... dual AX 1200s sounds just about right for your setup


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Youse missed my edit...
> It's 3:47pm and still not back... laughin'


My boss has gone out for materials before, & should have been a 1.5 hour round trip. A couple hours later I call to see what is going on, & could tell pretty easily that he was in a casino...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Youse missed my edit...
> It's 3:47pm and still not back... laughin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...'it's alive" (and that is a quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> ....and with the boss not back yet, I think it might even become more alive...and with your 580ies and the 3970X, don't forget that Lian Li PSU link...I rather like running 2000 w + on the RIVE, and that is before my GPU upgrades...and I don't even run 580ies... dual AX 1200s sounds just about right for your setup
Click to expand...

He just walked in. Oblivious. What about Lepa 1600W 80+ Gold Full Range Power Supply http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=283
Currently running Silverstone 1500W plus some runt Hytec 850W psu to lift my graphics above 975MHz core blackscreens..

You want to link that Lian Li again?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Youse missed my edit...
> It's 3:47pm and still not back... laughin'
> 
> 
> 
> My boss has gone out for materials before, & should have been a 1.5 hour round trip. A couple hours later I call to see what is going on, & could tell pretty easily that he was in a casino...
Click to expand...

Ha ha, no Casino around here.. but he was gone three hours...probably coffee and blather... very social, community minded, easily distracted..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He just walked in. Oblivious. What about Lepa 1600W 80+ Gold Full Range Power Supply http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=283
> Currently running Silverstone 1500W plus some runt Hytec 850W psu to lift my graphics above 975MHz core blackscreens..
> 
> You want to link that Lian Li again?


here you go http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html?tl=g43c241s627

...the Lepa 1600 is nice, but benching your new 3970X + 4 GPUs... = marginal after efficiency losses....never mind 250w x4 GPU upgrade BEFORE oc'ing them to 350 w. I think you're way better off with dual PSUs and the splitter (the latter at US *$ 15*)

...zero problems (zero GPU voltage related BOSDs / black screens, unlike with single AX1200) over several weeks of benching here...just make sure your dual PSUs are *single rail* (which the other two you mentioned are not...)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> ...
> Ha ha, no Casino around here.. but he was gone three hours...probably coffee and blather... very social, community minded, easily distracted..


...local chamber of commerce ?


----------



## dsmwookie

Snagged a 3930K and Asus Rampage Gene IV. Searching for a new case and some ram. Excited about my new little board.


----------



## dsmwookie

Snagged a 3930K and Asus Rampage Gene IV. Searching for a new case and some ram. Excited about my new little board.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The mailman came.....
> 
> i7-3970X, 3.5 GHZ 15MB Cache, LGA2011, 150W
> 
> Batch# 3233C281 Costa Rica


Nice one Salty








Got 5 gigs yet


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> 3960X(C2)@4.8GHz (Offset +0.055), HT-on, 24/7
> 12 hours Prime 95 AVX, 20 passes LinX AVX
> fully loaded voltage (checked with voltmeter):
> vcore - 1.48
> vtt - 1.20
> vcсsa - 1.21
> dram - 1.66


Offset - it's not 24/7. It's when you have manual voltage (and a balanced LLC, so it should be High on ASUS RIVE). Also if your PC is not working 24,7 (switch off/sleep) it's not 24/7 too.

And vcore 1.48 is OK as long as you under offset mode and with power saving features, but only if you not a folder of else. About VTT/VSA I can't tell anything, but some say that for 24/7 we should stay below 1,15V. Now i'm sticking with 1.15/1.2 max, but it's too much I think. Best thing - 1.1/1.15V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> Thanx man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately if I set VCCSA / VTT a bit lower I can get BSOD (e.g. while I play FarCry3) or errors during P95 stress test, these are the rock stable settings for me. It had been working like this since October 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole system cooled with custom water loop and the hottest core during P95 is 73'C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LinX a bit lower with a magic number - 69'C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'am all good mate


It could be your offset mode. I would try without it, but with lower voltages and with Strap/BCLK 125 MHz.

Now I have (it's my third CPU):

128.62x37 (4758 MHz) vcore 1.404V, VTT 1.109V and VCCSA 1.166V. It's my max voltages under load (by a voltmeter). Mem like 2400 MHz (like it should be). But I guess it's just a not bad CPU.

LinX is useless for testing of some SB-E overclocking results. It should be P95 with a different FFT size and all free RAM. I think it's better to start with fixed size of 448K, for a few hrs, than 8 - 4096 for 12-24 hrs.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He just walked in. Oblivious. What about Lepa 1600W 80+ Gold Full Range Power Supply http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=283
> Currently running Silverstone 1500W plus some runt Hytec 850W psu to lift my graphics above 975MHz core blackscreens...


I had Platimax 1500 and it was noisy (900 rpm at idle and 2000 rpm at heavy load







). So quickly changed the fan to Kama Flex SA1325FDB12H (135 mm, 1600 rpm). Was much better. But AX1200i even more silent. But only for 3 video cards









But anyway, I think Platimax 1500 with another FAN it's the quietest solution for 4 cards. But two silent PSUs are better


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The mailman came.....
> 
> i7-3970X, 3.5 GHZ 15MB Cache, LGA2011, 150W
> 
> Batch# 3233C281 Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Salty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 5 gigs yet
Click to expand...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2825224


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2825224


Now that's definitely better than your k








Sub zero next ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2825224
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's definitely better than your k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub zero next ?
Click to expand...

Too expensive to risk...and you probably already know this, but the X isn't $400 better than a K...lol









The K will boot at 133, but so far the X won't. Anyway, early days yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> I had Platimax 1500 and it was noisy (900 rpm at idle and 2000 rpm at heavy load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So quickly changed the fan to Kama Flex SA1325FDB12H (135 mm, 1600 rpm). Was much better. But AX1200i even more silent. But only for 3 video cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, I think Platimax 1500 with another FAN it's the quietest solution for 4 cards. But two silent PSUs are better


I value silence more in a woman than in a PC.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Too expensive to risk...and you probably already know this, but the X isn't $400 better than a K...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " SNIP "
> I value silence more in a woman than in a PC.....


----------



## booya

If I will set CPU Strap at 125 and BCLK at 130, what PCI-e frequency will be? 105 MHz? Is it OK or I need to use a Skew?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I value silence more in a woman than in a PC.....


Roger that


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> If I will set CPU Strap at 125 and BCLK at 130, what PCI-e frequency will be? 105 MHz? Is it OK or I need to use a Skew?


104MHz. If it's stable then it's ok.


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Offset - it's not 24/7. It's when you have manual voltage (and a balanced LLC, so it should be High on ASUS RIVE). Also if your PC is not working 24,7 (switch off/sleep) it's not 24/7 too.
> 
> And vcore 1.48 is OK as long as you under offset mode and with power saving features, but only if you not a folder of else. About VTT/VSA I can't tell anything, but some say that for 24/7 we should stay below 1,15V. Now i'm sticking with 1.15/1.2 max, but it's too much I think. Best thing - 1.1/1.15V.
> It could be your offset mode. I would try without it, but with lower voltages and with Strap/BCLK 125 MHz.
> 
> Now I have (it's my third CPU):
> 
> 128.62x37 (4758 MHz) vcore 1.404V, VTT 1.109V and VCCSA 1.166V. It's my max voltages under load (by a voltmeter). Mem like 2400 MHz (like it should be). But I guess it's just a not bad CPU.
> 
> LinX is useless for testing of some SB-E overclocking results. It should be P95 with a different FFT size and all free RAM. I think it's better to start with fixed size of 448K, for a few hrs, than 8 - 4096 for 12-24 hrs.


Since I've known you from our mutual forum overclockers.ru, your truth is always the right one and you won't listen to anyone until u make a mistake by yourself








I won't even argue with you here about it


----------



## chino1974

Well guys it took me some time but I have finally joined the big boys club. Went out today and bought a Asus RIVE, 3930k, 24Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 ram. Going to be swapping out my Z77 MPower and delidded 3770k for the X79. Now I should be able to really get the juice out of my 3-7970's.


----------



## deafboy

What kind of dimms are you using that you have 24GB of memory? Please don't mix and match.


----------



## chino1974

I bought 3 sets of 8Gb Dominator Platinums. No mixing and matching at all 6 x 4Gb sticks. Will be getting the last set next week for a total 32Gb. This board and cpu set-up cost too much to mix and match ram. It's all Dominator Platinum 2133.


----------



## deafboy

Gotcha, as long as you get the last set eventually. lol. Dual channel on x79 just makes me sad.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I bought 3 sets of 8Gb Dominator Platinums. No mixing and matching at all 6 x 4Gb sticks. Will be getting the last set next week for a total 32Gb. This board and cpu set-up cost too much to mix and match ram. It's all Dominator Platinum 2133.












That is some great looking RAM, btw, love the aluminum accents.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Chucked in a very nice 3820 so far







[email protected]@1.395 in bios P95 1 hour blend under 60c


Will boot in @ 1.335vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/2826232


----------



## booya

Is there any benefit from high VRM switching frequency? CPU/VCCSA/DRAM?

I mean, if I set 350/300/300 kHz? Or it's better to use like 500/400/350?


----------



## target39

Has anyone experienced the same problems I have been while testing my RIVE? I am on BIOS 1404, and every time I try to boot, the BIOS will say "CPU Over Temperature Error!"

It's been really annoying since I can't do anything. I can boot onto Ubuntu, but it still crashes there. I know it's not what the BIOS indicates it is, because it always says 89°C. I can tell you it is no where near that hot on a liquid cooler 20 sec after turning on. Does anyone know what I am experiencing? Is the CPU temp sensor malfunctioning? There is a hole on the heat spreader, should I fill the inside with TIM to achieve better performance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problems I have been while testing my RIVE? I am on BIOS 1404, and every time I try to boot, the BIOS will say "CPU Over Temperature Error!"
> 
> It's been really annoying since I can't do anything. I can boot onto Ubuntu, but it still crashes there. I know it's not what the BIOS indicates it is, because it always says 89°C. I can tell you it is no where near that hot on a liquid cooler 20 sec after turning on. Does anyone know what I am experiencing? Is the CPU temp sensor malfunctioning? There is a hole on the heat spreader, should I fill the inside with TIM to achieve better performance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sounds like your pump is acting up , you can turn of that warning in the bios , Monitor > Temperature monitor > cpu temp > ignore


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sounds like your pump is acting up , you can turn of that warning in the bios , Monitor > Temperature monitor > cpu temp > ignore


I'm not sure whether you can do that. Do you disable it by hovering the mouse over the temp (89°C) and then clicking it? I'll try that in a bit and see. Also, no, my pump is not acting up, it is working fine in other rigs, and I have used two different generations of the same model (Antec Kuhler 620).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> I'm not sure whether you can do that. Do you disable it by hovering the mouse over the temp (89°C) and then clicking it? I'll try that in a bit and see. Also, no, my pump is not acting up, it is working fine in other rigs, and I have used two different generations of the same model (Antec Kuhler 620).


Yes roll mouse over . Is this temp it is reporting is it under load or idle ?


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes roll mouse over . Is this temp it is reporting is it under load or idle ?


Idle, only 20 sec after pressing 'start' button and going straight to BIOS. Like I said, it is malfunctioning, not the cooler. It never reports a different temp, it always reports 89°C in red.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> Idle, only 20 sec after pressing 'start' button and going straight to BIOS. Like I said, it is malfunctioning, not the cooler. It never reports a different temp, it always reports 89°C in red.


Okay checklist.....
Is all the wiring connected and on the right fan headers.....
How do you tell if the pump is running......
Is it good or bad mount ? .........
My spider sense tells me that if m/b is reporting 89c pump is not running correctly . Only cause mine plays up now and again and reports the same temp . I just unplug and replug the power molex . But you reckon its not..........Hmmm


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problems I have been while testing my RIVE? I am on BIOS 1404, and every time I try to boot, the BIOS will say "CPU Over Temperature Error!"
> 
> It's been really annoying since I can't do anything. I can boot onto Ubuntu, but it still crashes there. I know it's not what the BIOS indicates it is, because it always says 89°C. I can tell you it is no where near that hot on a liquid cooler 20 sec after turning on. Does anyone know what I am experiencing? Is the CPU temp sensor malfunctioning? There is a hole on the heat spreader, should I fill the inside with TIM to achieve better performance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


did you go into bios and check temps there? try the other bios and see if it is stating sam e thing


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> did you go into bios and check temps there? try the other bios and see if it is stating sam e thing


Yes, I checked both BIOS1 and BIOS2, and it reported the exact same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay checklist.....
> Is all the wiring connected and on the right fan headers.....
> How do you tell if the pump is running......
> Is it good or bad mount ? .........
> My spider sense tells me that if m/b is reporting 89c pump is not running correctly . Only cause mine plays up now and again and reports the same temp . I just unplug and replug the power molex . But you reckon its not..........Hmmm


You have a separate pump that is malfunctioning, so maybe that's why you get 89°C. My pump on my AIC works because I can feel the rumble through the block and tubing. I also have it working perfectly fine on other systems. I can touch part of the socket under the waterblock and it's as hot as the motherboard, when operating, so it's no where near 89°C. Also, there is a good mount because the thermal paste spread a thin, even coat with virtually no air bubbles. I do have it connected the CPU-FAN header. Also, whenever I try to boot Win7, it sometimes crashes, BSOD, lags, stutters, or restarts. And then, whenever I try startup repair, it doesn't do anything, or reports that it cannot fix the problem and that I have to send out a report. I can boot onto Ubuntu 12.04, but it eventually crashes at the desktop and the motherboard LEDs display the code 00. Maybe this is because I installed the OS on a separate system. I'm going to try to install the OS with the RIVE instead of the other system, so that it can install the correct drivers, etc. I tried to do this last time but it took hours on the "Completing Installation" stage after the "Installing Updates" stage, so I grew impatient and shut it down. Now I am having problems getting it to wake up. Every time i push the "START" button to turn it on, it doesn't do anything. But once you press and release CLR CMOS button on the I/O, it turns on, reports two codes, and shuts down within a second. It does the same thing when I unplug, wait 30 sec, and plug back in. The moment you plug it in, it turns on for under a second, shuts down, and it doesn't let you turn it back on by chassis power button or motherboard "START" button.


----------



## Maximization

This is perplexing I have an Antec 920 , I have never experienced such temps ever. I am wondering now if the pump is working but malfuntioning, or a bubble block the flow somehow. The design works good. Those temps in the bios will force a thermal shutdown


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> This is perplexing I have an Antec 920 , I have never experienced such temps ever. I am wondering now if the pump is working but malfuntioning, or a bubble block the flow somehow. The design works good. Those temps in the bios will force a thermal shutdown


The Antec 620 is not malfunctioning. A sensor is, though. I have used the cooler on a different system where it worked flawlessly. There are little to no bubbles as I know the difference between a slight hum and a ripple with bubbles. Fortunately, the temps are not causing a thermal shutdown, but it is still a paper weight as of now, nonetheless.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> The Antec 620 is not malfunctioning. A sensor is, though. I have used the cooler on a different system where it worked flawlessly. There are little to no bubbles as I know the difference between a slight hum and a ripple with bubbles. Fortunately, the temps are not causing a thermal shutdown, but it is still a paper weight as of now, nonetheless.


You mentioned it crashes when or at least after boot into OS. I doubt it's sensor malfunctioning. Did you try re-seat the CPU too, not just the Antec block? When you said the pump is not the problem, did you try the cooler in another system or you just means it work flawlessly in previous system?

[EDIT] Found your thread at ROG forum. Since October, 2012?? I'm surprise you didn't sell your rig & get something else. You might want to post full specification of your rig, including the exact name/model of the CPU and also either you have ES or non-ES CPU.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Gotcha, as long as you get the last set eventually. lol. Dual channel on x79 just makes me sad.


I hear what your saying. I would've gotten 4 Sets but microcenter only had 3-2133 Sets left and I dint want to mix a 1866 in with the others. So I have to order the 4th set. Can't I run quad channel with just 4 sticks? I thought I could while I got the last set of ram. I just installed 4 sticks in the board thinking I could run quad channel with 4 sticks till I got the last 2 then instal the other four at once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I bought 3 sets of 8Gb Dominator Platinums. No mixing and matching at all 6 x 4Gb sticks. Will be getting the last set next week for a total 32Gb. This board and cpu set-up cost too much to mix and match ram. It's all Dominator Platinum 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some great looking RAM, btw, love the aluminum accents.
Click to expand...

Thanks annubis. I love how this stuff looks. You'll be happy to hear to o that I also finally.picked up the third 7970 for the Phantom 820i build. Just waitting on a stronger psu I ordered as I was run 2-way cf with a 750 watt and it won't handle 3-7970's.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I hear what your saying. I would've gotten 4 Sets but microcenter only had 3-2133 Sets left and I dint want to mix a 1866 in with the others. So I have to order the 4th set. Can't I run quad channel with just 4 sticks? I thought I could while I got the last set of ram. I just installed 4 sticks in the board thinking I could run quad channel with 4 sticks till I got the last 2 then instal the other four at once.
> Thanks annubis. I love how this stuff looks. You'll be happy to hear to o that I also finally.picked up the third 7970 for the Phantom 820i build. Just waitting on a stronger psu I ordered as I was run 2-way cf with a 750 watt and it won't handle 3-7970's.


You can run quad channel with just 4 sticks, but if you were using 6, I think it would go back down to dual channel is I believe what deafboy meant.

Sweet! I'm considering picking up some 7970s depending on what happens with the 8970, if it has a higher TDP then I'll probably just pick up some 7970s after the 8970s drop. If it doesn't then I'll just get some 8970s at this point.


----------



## Jokah

I'd have to look in my manual again but can't these run in triple channel as well (I may just be getting confused with the fact you can use 6 sticks)? Only been able to run in dual or quad would make more sense though.


----------



## arkhacker2

I think the rive bring the best in OC agree?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I hear what your saying. I would've gotten 4 Sets but microcenter only had 3-2133 Sets left and I dint want to mix a 1866 in with the others. So I have to order the 4th set. Can't I run quad channel with just 4 sticks? I thought I could while I got the last set of ram. I just installed 4 sticks in the board thinking I could run quad channel with 4 sticks till I got the last 2 then instal the other four at once.
> Thanks annubis. I love how this stuff looks. You'll be happy to hear to o that I also finally.picked up the third 7970 for the Phantom 820i build. Just waitting on a stronger psu I ordered as I was run 2-way cf with a 750 watt and it won't handle 3-7970's.


Yeah, you can run 4 sticks for quad channel, just not 6.

Were you able to get all the same version of the 2133? Will say on the side of the dimms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You can run quad channel with just 4 sticks, but if you were using 6, I think it would go back down to dual channel is I believe what deafboy meant.
> 
> Sweet! I'm considering picking up some 7970s depending on what happens with the 8970, if it has a higher TDP then I'll probably just pick up some 7970s after the 8970s drop. If it doesn't then I'll just get some 8970s at this point.


Yes, this.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You can run quad channel with just 4 sticks, but if you were using 6, I think it would go back down to dual channel is I believe what deafboy meant.
> 
> Sweet! I'm considering picking up some 7970s depending on what happens with the 8970, if it has a higher TDP then I'll probably just pick up some 7970s after the 8970s drop. If it doesn't then I'll just get some 8970s at this point.


Howdy there mate







Hows the formula running ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkhacker2*
> 
> I think the rive bring the best in OC agree?


ROG series does


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I hear what your saying. I would've gotten 4 Sets but microcenter only had 3-2133 Sets left and I dint want to mix a 1866 in with the others. So I have to order the 4th set. Can't I run quad channel with just 4 sticks? I thought I could while I got the last set of ram. I just installed 4 sticks in the board thinking I could run quad channel with 4 sticks till I got the last 2 then instal the other four at once.
> Thanks annubis. I love how this stuff looks. You'll be happy to hear to o that I also finally.picked up the third 7970 for the Phantom 820i build. Just waitting on a stronger psu I ordered as I was run 2-way cf with a 750 watt and it won't handle 3-7970's.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can run 4 sticks for quad channel, just not 6.
> 
> Were you able to get all the same version of the 2133? Will say on the side of the dimms.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You can run quad channel with just 4 sticks, but if you were using 6, I think it would go back down to dual channel is I believe what deafboy meant.
> 
> Sweet! I'm considering picking up some 7970s depending on what happens with the 8970, if it has a higher TDP then I'll probably just pick up some 7970s after the 8970s drop. If it doesn't then I'll just get some 8970s at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this.
Click to expand...

Yes I was able.to get all 3 kits of the same version 4.13 2133Mhz. Now.hoping to find one more of the same. But until I do I'm just using 4 sticks to get quad channel working. Can't wait to have it all up and runninv. Swapped out my Z77 MPower and delidded 3770k for this and now getting ready to refill loop and leak test as I had to rearrange the loop alil to work with this board. One more question I am only using 2 of the 7970's until I receive the third water block. Can I run the 2 in the.top red slot and black slot and still get 16x ? I know the black is only 8x but is there some way to get it to also run 16x Since only 2 cards are hooked up at the moment?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

1.5 hrs P95 1792 fft's [email protected]@1.4vcore in bios . Temps under 60c . No air bending










http://valid.canardpc.com/2828295


----------



## deafboy

Very nice... looking good.

Can't wait to have my full build back up so I can mess with OC's again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah im very pleased with this 3820 . Been looking around for awhile for another good one and I stumbled across this one while sorting out another members o/clock . Swapped it for the spare malay 3820 I had







Lucky hey


----------



## deafboy

Damn you! lol, that's just awesome. lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.5 hrs P95 1792 fft's [email protected]@1.4vcore in bios . Temps under 60c . No air bending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2828295


...very nice. Quick question re VTT (you have it at 1.231 v in 'sensor')... the 4-core 3820s are C2 stepping, do different VTT and VCCSA guidelines apply to the Sandy-E 4 core than the hexacores ? That said, that chip certainly looks like a 'keeper'


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice. Quick question re VTT (you have it at 1.231 v in 'sensor')... the 4-core 3820s are C2 stepping, do different VTT and VCCSA guidelines apply to the Sandy-E 4 core than the hexacores ? That said, that chip certainly looks like a 'keeper'


1.25vtt and 2ndvtt 1.25 , vscca 1.2 on these is where I start from work my way down till I get wea error / bsod keeping in mind to allow for extreme LLC and vscca LLC volts as wel . That will do for now.....









Yes hexys are much more sensitive to secondary volts than the 3820 . My first 3820 12hr P95 I had these vtts at 1.4 and 2nd vtt1.5 and the vscca at 1.4







so this time much lower voltages all round









Yes this is a keeper for future o/c'n exploits


----------



## booya




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*


SEXY SINK


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*


getting tempted


----------



## booya

Without any air movement, it's almost useless - too much heat (only under stress tests). And yes, I have a water block on another side









As TIM - thermal adhesive from Arctic Cooling.


----------



## grunion

Anyone update to 4004 or 4102 and notice the PCH fan stopped working in auto mode?


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey guys, thought you might wanna sub to my build log in my signature. I just put the MIPS limited edition nickel POM waterblocks on my motherboard, CPU and RAM.









Let me know what you think. Sneak peak:


----------



## chino1974

Guys inhabe a question. I am running 2-7970's until i get a block delivered for the third. But the Swiftech bridge i am currently using only allows me to plug them into the top re pci-e x16 slot and black pci-e x8 slot. Honestly will i notice any performance lose from having the second card running at pci-e 3.0 x8 as opposed to having them both at pci-e 3.0 x16 ?


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey guys, thought you might wanna sub to my build log in my signature. I just put the MIPS limited edition nickel POM waterblocks on my motherboard, CPU and RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think. Sneak peak:


Looks nice! What about flow restriction? Esp. PCH water block? And you used backplate for RIVE from MIPS or original from ASUS?

Have you already tested it for heat sinking?


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys inhabe a question. I am running 2-7970's until i get a block delivered for the third. But the Swiftech bridge i am currently using only allows me to plug them into the top re pci-e x16 slot and black pci-e x8 slot. Honestly will i notice any performance lose from having the second card running at pci-e 3.0 x8 as opposed to having them both at pci-e 3.0 x16 ?


As long as your cards/slots/drivers will work in a real PCI-e 3.0 mode (like with nVidia, but we need to use reg. mod.) you will be fine.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Got these today.......







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325








I did this one for the LoLLs









and this one cause someone was boasting










Then I realised I could do this....sweet !


----------



## Maximization

impressive HOMECINE


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Looks nice! What about flow restriction? Esp. PCH water block? And you used backplate for RIVE from MIPS or original from ASUS?
> 
> Have you already tested it for heat sinking?


I haven't tested anything yet. But from what I understand the MIPS stuff is the highest flow blocks available. Especially the CPU block. Doesn't mean it's the highest performance (although it is near the top, according to what I've seen), but highest flow. As far as backplates go, the VRM block came with a backplate. But none of the other blocks did.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> impressive HOMECINE


Thanks mate








Call us MADMAN its shorter


----------



## stratos2004

Zuper.....xaxaxaxa


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> I haven't tested anything yet. But from what I understand the MIPS stuff is the highest flow blocks available. Especially the CPU block. Doesn't mean it's the highest performance (although it is near the top, according to what I've seen), but highest flow. As far as backplates go, the VRM block came with a backplate. But none of the other blocks did.


About restriction, I had only MIPS for ASUS Maximus Extreme Z. And in that days I measured (for comparison only):

MO-RA3 140 - 340 l/h
EK-FC570/580-GTX+ - l/h
Ray Storm - 390 l/h
Krios HF - 280 l/h
MIPS ASUS Maximus 4 Extreme-Z Fullcover POM - 205 l/h









As about backplate, I've heard that it's a copper and pretty soft, so it can be deformated after installation.

*But*, all this can be in the past and now MIPS got a new level products!


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> As about backplate, I've heard that it's a copper and pretty soft, so it can be deformated after installation.
> 
> *But*, all this can be in the past and now MIPS got a new level products!


Confirming that the backplate deforms, mine did. The VRMs on the backplate make contact only with 1/2-2/3(if I remember right) of the length of it which isn't centered. Adding to this is that the backplate doesn't have standoffs like the original ASUS one, creating a bow when you tighten the screws.
See if you can use the ASUS backplate or use some nylon spacers like I did.

Unless they changed something in their design recently.


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nice one Salty







Cant beat that quad sli on 3d 11


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratos2004*
> 
> Zuper.....xaxaxaxa


Sweeeet


----------



## alancsalt

5.1GHz gets too hot and throttles to death....5000 is just under throttle...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1GHz gets too hot and throttles to death....5000 is just under throttle...


Are you sure you need 1,56 vcore for 5 GHz?
Looks kind of high for a 3970X


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Silicon Lottery dude , as you know


----------



## alancsalt

I could get a CPUZ validation at less, but run Vantage? (and make it to a score...)

I haven't won the voltage lottery for three years or so now, and not rich/connected enough to go binning....

Probably do it at 1.56v but there isn't a HWbot category for core voltage.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Silicon Lottery dude , as you know


I know but as I've said here before I've tested a lot(35-40 pcs) of SB-E's mostly 3930K's and a few 3960X's and none of them needed that kind of vcore for 5 GHz. Highest I've had to go was 1,43V on a 3930K tho all tests where done with a custom water cooling setup using 3x 360x60mm rads on CPU only.


----------



## driftingforlife

I lost as well. Mine needs 1.5v for 4.9 and 1.58v for 5.2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Silicon Lottery dude , as you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know but as I've said here before I've tested a lot(35-40 pcs) of SB-E's mostly 3930K's and a few 3960X's and none of them needed that kind of vcore for 5 GHz. Highest I've had to go was 1,43V on a 3930K tho all tests where done with a custom water cooling setup using 3x 360x60mm rads on CPU only.
Click to expand...

You live in Norway, I live in the sub tropics. Maybe ambient has something to do with it. Who knows ..? Oh, and only one RX360 on my CPU ..... and I have only one 3970X ..... again, don't know what the critical difference is... or care much.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I lost as well. Mine needs 1.5v for 4.9 and 1.58v for 5.2


I consider your 5.2GHz 1.58v not too bad really. Enough to pull out some good benchies.


----------



## alancsalt

I'd need some applied cold to do that....









HWbot Heaven (2.1) 5482.619


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Silicon Lottery dude , as you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know but as I've said here before I've tested a lot(35-40 pcs) of SB-E's mostly 3930K's and a few 3960X's and none of them needed that kind of vcore for 5 GHz. Highest I've had to go was 1,43V on a 3930K tho all tests where done with a custom water cooling setup using 3x 360x60mm rads on CPU only.
Click to expand...

On reflection, if you want to share your settings, I could give them a try? Might improve my scores further if I am actually doing something wrong...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On reflection, if you want to share your settings, I could give them a try? Might improve my scores further if I am actually doing something wrong...


I'll get the bios screens for you when I get home









I'm no pro OC'er, the reason for testing all those SB-E's where to try and find a 5,6GHz+ CPU and to make some cash from the rest. I buy the CPU's from the US and sell them here in Norway making a profit of $50 to $100 on each.


----------



## Maximization

Quad video cards look amazing


----------



## chino1974

Guys i finally got everything put together in the Phantom 820. Got the loop filled and leak tested and ready to go. Now im having a issue trying to install the raid drivers. I have the most updated bios installed. And have tried every raid driver on the Asus site forntue RIVE. I keep gettig a message that say i cant use these drivers and to go to the manufacturers site for up to date drivers. Can anyone give me a lil hand on getting this raid running? I already have Win 7 64bit install on a thumb drive what else should i try? Would adding the raid drivers to the thumb drive somehow help ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys i finally got everything put together in the Phantom 820. Got the loop filled and leak tested and ready to go. Now im having a issue trying to install the raid drivers. I have the most updated bios installed. And have tried every raid driver on the Asus site forntue RIVE. I keep gettig a message that say i cant use these drivers and to go to the manufacturers site for up to date drivers. Can anyone give me a lil hand on getting this raid running? I already have Win 7 64bit install on a thumb drive what else should i try? Would adding the raid drivers to the thumb drive somehow help ?


Chuck the raid driver and whatever else you want to install on the usb key with your win 7 . You should be able to install the drivers before the installation starts


----------



## chino1974

Thanks for the help homecinema!!! I tried every 64bit driver on the website and none worked. Finally i fave up and called Asus support. The rep took my number and said hell call me backafter checking a few things on his board. He called bacl and told me someone messed up and mixed up the 63 & 32 bit drivers. So when you download The drivers from Asus you have to use the 32bit ones for a 64bit os.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On reflection, if you want to share your settings, I could give them a try? Might improve my scores further if I am actually doing something wrong...


This is what I'm running with ATM







Splash and run here


----------



## deafboy

What the heck is TMPIN4?

Took my IR gun and don't see anything nearly that hot... I'm assuming it's a random glitch but want to figure it out, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Nothing else shows it, it's a glitch...

doesn't come up for a minute, then when it does the max for tempin3 jumps...

you're doing well... mine says 196C (at 5GHz)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What the heck is TMPIN4?
> 
> Took my IR gun and don't see anything nearly that hot... I'm assuming it's a random glitch but want to figure it out, lol.


...seen that a lot with Hardware Info picking up Asus (usually the latter's 'fault')...one of my mobos used to give me a warning several times a day that it was at -149 C - and I don't even do LN2 / DICE / phase


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing else shows it, it's a glitch...
> 
> doesn't come up for a minute, then when it does the max for tempin3 jumps...
> 
> you're doing well... mine says 196C (at 5GHz)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...seen that a lot with Hardware Info picking up Asus (usually the latter's 'fault')...one of my mobos used to give me a warning several times a day that it was at -149 C - and I don't even do LN2 / DICE / phase


lol. Well that's kind of annoying.

haha, thanks guys.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Thanks for the help homecinema!!! I tried every 64bit driver on the website and none worked. Finally i fave up and called Asus support. The rep took my number and said hell call me backafter checking a few things on his board. He called bacl and told me someone messed up and mixed up the 63 & 32 bit drivers. So when you download The drivers from Asus you have to use the 32bit ones for a 64bit os.


Thinkin it was Murphy up to his old tricks......... but no its that bloody asus mob








Glad I could point you in the right direction.......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing else shows it, it's a glitch...
> 
> doesn't come up for a minute, then when it does the max for tempin3 jumps...
> 
> you're doing well... mine says 196C (at 5GHz)


Glitches in the matrix.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...seen that a lot with Hardware Info picking up Asus (usually the latter's 'fault')...one of my mobos used to give me a warning several times a day that it was at -149 C - and I don't even do LN2 / DICE / phase


AI sweet loves to give me black and red windows of lies and crappiness









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. Well that's kind of annoying.
> 
> haha, thanks guys.


Its more painfull when I get super high mobo temp warning pop up when watching a movie ......


----------



## KeRo77

Hi Guys,

I have just purchased this board and a 3930k. I have built a few rigs in the past, but never on the X79 platform. My question is, is there anything in particular I need to keep in mind when I build it?

Cheers,


----------



## deafboy

Not really. Pretty straight forward. A bit more tim than mainstream chips but that's about it, lol.


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not really. Pretty straight forward. A bit more tim than mainstream chips but that's about it, lol.


Cool thanks man, just noticed there were a few more power connectors on the board (mainly the one above the cpu) and wasn't sure if they needed to be connected as well...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## chino1974

KeRo77 I just got my first X79 and 3930k setup as well. I've been building rigs for over 15+ years. But I have to admit the x79 seems to be one of the most finicky boards Ive dealt with. Not in a bad wayat all. Just that its a totally different beast and requires alil more attention when you first start using it. But I guess Thats the learning curve with all new hardware. I have learned the hard way that setting up the raid drivers can be a pita. But I wouldnt trade this board for any other platform out.


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> KeRo77 I just got my first X79 and 3930k setup as well. I've been building rigs for over 15+ years. But I have to admit the x79 seems to be one of the most finicky boards Ive dealt with. Not in a bad wayat all. Just that its a totally different beast and requires alil more attention when you first start using it. But I guess Thats the learning curve with all new hardware. I have learned the hard way that setting up the raid drivers can be a pita. But I wouldnt trade this board for any other platform out.


That's what I was thinking, this will be a big jump from a Z77 and I'm sure I have lots to learn, but as you say "I wouldnt trade this board for any other platform out". I cant wait until all my goodies arrive and I can play with them


----------



## alancsalt

I tried Mydog's settings.
Yes it booted 5GHz at 1.43v, but running 3DMark11 froze entering Physics. (The validation showed higher volts than bios. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2832385)
Then it booted 5GHz at 1.45v, but running 3DMark11 froze in Physics hitting 42fps 2/3rds through. ("Normally" reaches 48.9 on my present settings.)
Then it booted 5GHz at 1.46v, but running 3DMark11 froze entering Combined
Then it booted 5GHz at 1.47v, but running 3DMark11 froze in Combined at 25.2/175/06.94
Then it booted 5GHz at 1.48v and completed the benchmark. P23074, about 49 less than best, but after successive runs, quite acceptable. CPUZ said 1.488v.

Encouraged by this, I bumped it up to 5.1GHz at 1.54 and part way into the graphics tests it blackscreened. When it came back on the screen blinked on and off several times, and she restarted by herself. In safe mode SFC /scannow found no integrity violations. I tried to uninstall the Nvidia drivers. It crashed during uninstall. Booted back into safe mode. Couldn't remove PhysX and Nvidia sound drivers. Error, cannot uninstall. Driver Sweeper, clean Nvidia out... restart. "Please fit an SLI bridge..." What? Four cards but only TriSli. Turn off. Turn off supplementary PSU that powers one GPU. (No logic here, just sort of happened) Start with three cards powered. Yes, Tri-SLI. Turn off. Restart with all powered. OH gee, I've got Quad-SLI again....??????

No gain in 3DMark11 score.
Hour of anguish.
But yes, I can run at less volts with a variation on Mydog's settings. Certainly a CPUZ validation could be had at 1.43v Vcore, but could not sustain four GTX 580s running at 976/2060 @ 1.175v in 3DMark11.
And 5.1GHz still had no hope of completing...

Thank you Mydog for an instructional evening.








You were quite correct saying I could do it on less volts.

Yeah, TLR.

Whew.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

alancsalt

But keep the VCCSA and VTT under 1.2v load at all times, and closer to 1.1v for more peace of mind.

Cold is the key for these cpus to use less volts at the same clocks. If you had your cpu loading in the 40'Cs, 5.2GHz with 1.55v max would be no problem for bench runs.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, I hear you. It just doesn't get very cold here, even mid winter...









It was just one of those sagas...and not really sure what happened there with the GPUs.. I assume driver corruption, but failing to recognise the SLI bridge.. i don't know..

Anyway.. http://www.3dmark.com/pcm05/3197843

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389844_



Going to get some of that G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-2400C10Q-16GZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3. Hopefully that'll have me chewing on your heels..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

hmm...

I posted a score on the BOT and just nudged past your score with 5.3Ghz on the cpu, but now I get a lot more with 4.9GHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/pcm05/3197861


----------



## alancsalt

HAha - one Titan greater than four GTX 580s in this scenario..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I tried Mydog's settings.
> Yes it booted 5GHz at 1.43v, but running 3DMark11 froze entering Physics. (The validation showed higher volts than bios. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2832385)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then it booted 5GHz at 1.45v, but running 3DMark11 froze in Physics hitting 42fps 2/3rds through. ("Normally" reaches 48.9 on my present settings.)
> Then it booted 5GHz at 1.46v, but running 3DMark11 froze entering Combined
> Then it booted 5GHz at 1.47v, but running 3DMark11 froze in Combined at 25.2/175/06.94
> Then it booted 5GHz at 1.48v and completed the benchmark. P23074, about 49 less than best, but after successive runs, quite acceptable. CPUZ said 1.488v.
> 
> Encouraged by this, I bumped it up to 5.1GHz at 1.54 and part way into the graphics tests it blackscreened. When it came back on the screen blinked on and off several times, and she restarted by herself. In safe mode SFC /scannow found no integrity violations. I tried to uninstall the Nvidia drivers. It crashed during uninstall. Booted back into safe mode. Couldn't remove PhysX and Nvidia sound drivers. Error, cannot uninstall. Driver Sweeper, clean Nvidia out... restart. "Please fit an SLI bridge..." What? Four cards but only TriSli. Turn off. Turn off supplementary PSU that powers one GPU. (No logic here, just sort of happened) Start with three cards powered. Yes, Tri-SLI. Turn off. Restart with all powered. OH gee, I've got Quad-SLI again....??????
> 
> No gain in 3DMark11 score.
> Hour of anguish.
> But yes, I can run at less volts with a variation on Mydog's settings. Certainly a CPUZ validation could be had at 1.43v Vcore, but could not sustain four
> 
> 
> 
> You were quite correct saying I could do it on less volts.
> 
> Yeah, TLR.
> 
> Whew.


...I can 'sing a song' on some sort of weird beahviour by NVidia drivers...mind you my case was a bit different (...plugging in 2x AMD 7990s where 4x NVidia usually hang out). Initially, everything worked but when I saw all the NVidia apps in Windows Resource Manager running, I thought I just uninstall the NVidia stuff for now and bring it back later re other runs with 670ies).

Once I did that, 2D still worked fine...but 3D in AMD quit







, giving error messages about 'D3D dll' etc...a re-install of the AMD Catalyst solved that, but now, turning things like tessellation 'on / off' in CCC doesn't match what 3D11 FM says..or is 'indeterminate '. In addition, on 3 of the 4 AMD GPUs, temp and MHz readings don't work anymore after I uninstalled the NVidia stuff and reinstalled the AMD Catalyst







...I'll get to the bottom of this, but clearly, when OC'ing Sandy-Es, the GPU side may have more of an impact than we know...I mention that because...

Re VCCSA, per MrTooshort's post(s) on this, even in benchies, I stay below 1.20 max - usually more around *1.14 to 1.18* - and that is with 32GB of slightly less or more than 2400+ "mem." at crazy timings. In addition, I recommend that as you're trying to get your 3970X to do 5.1 and more with comfortable voltages, use a separate boot-drive w/ a basic win 7 64 install.....I use an Intel 520 series SSD which holds the benchies and a VERY lean win 7 (no email, only one graphics program) as the system has multiple boots anyhow.

With that, I run *Cinebench 11.5* as the 'v-core, VCCSA, VTT' *JUDGE*...granted, repeated Cinebench runs put a lot of stress on a CPU, but so are repeated PhysicsX /3D11 runs...I find that usually, if I use a v-core/ VCCSA /VTT setting that 'just' passes Cinebench, it will pass 3D11, Vantage and so forth...though Cinebench eliminates some potential D3D driver problems that may mask things on the CPU. The rest is all about low temperatures...both ambient and in the w-c loop as stated before in other posts.

On a final note, you are aware of my fondness of 'strap125/133' and the fact that on SOME Sandy-Es - 5GHz VID will drop at 40x125 vs 50x100...on my 3970X, it goes from 1.37x at 5G to 1.34x at 5G, with matching drops in v-core...I would think you already tried that, but if you haven't...


----------



## CoolRonZ

I want to join this Club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2832963

not sure Why I'm at 1.4v for only 4.2ghz...... maybe i should over clock to over 5ghz too, meh, too lazy.....










soon to be in my M8, 1440mm of water cooled goodness


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2832963
> 
> not sure Why I'm at 1.4v for only 4.2ghz...... maybe i should over clock to over 5ghz too, meh, too lazy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be in my M8, 1440mm of water cooled goodness


Nice case.


----------



## CoolRonZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice case.


thanks, its an amazing case!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2832963
> 
> not sure Why I'm at 1.4v for only 4.2ghz...... maybe i should over clock to over 5ghz too, meh, too lazy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be in my M8, 1440mm of water cooled goodness


...that is 'cool'-looking ...









as to speeds, 5 GHz and so forth...I have hit 5,3 and beyond - but the other day, I was driving around in my 'Bugatti Super Sports' in EA NFS Most Wanted...everything felt so SMOOTH and powerful...must be the 2x 7990ies and the 3970X kicking butt, I thought...

...per sig, I was actually playing NFS 'Most Wanted' on the default turbo speed (3.9) on the Ivy, with the single weakest vid card I own - didn't feel one iota different than the Quad Monsters running at a Sandy-E at 5.3 GHz - blush


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Re VCCSA, per MrTooshort's post(s) on this, even in benchies, I stay below 1.20 max - usually more around *1.14 to 1.18* - and that is with 32GB of slightly less or more than 2400+ "mem." at crazy timings. In addition, I recommend that as you're trying to get your 3970X to do 5.1 and more with comfortable voltages, use a separate boot-drive w/ a basic win 7 64 install.....I use an Intel 520 series SSD which holds the benchies and a VERY lean win 7 (no email, only one graphics program) as the system has multiple boots anyhow.
> 
> With that, I run *Cinebench 11.5* as the 'v-core, VCCSA, VTT' *JUDGE*...granted, repeated Cinebench runs put a lot of stress on a CPU, but so are repeated PhysicsX /3D11 runs...I find that usually, if I use a v-core/ VCCSA /VTT setting that 'just' passes Cinebench, it will pass 3D11, Vantage and so forth...though Cinebench eliminates some potential D3D driver problems that may mask things on the CPU. The rest is all about low temperatures...both ambient and in the w-c loop as stated before in other posts.
> 
> On a final note, you are aware of my fondness of 'strap125/133' and the fact that on SOME Sandy-Es - 5GHz VID will drop at 40x125 vs 50x100...on my 3970X, it goes from 1.37x at 5G to 1.34x at 5G, with matching drops in v-core...I would think you already tried that, but if you haven't...


My 3970X didn't like 133, unlike my 3930K. I'll experiment with 125 strap when I get the chance.. maybe a bit later, got a backlog from having too much overclocking fun, playing catch up..Already using a 256GB Vertex4, with little on it. Current "work" PC is X58A-OC/i7-980/SLI GTX 460 running 6 sata drives. That's where all the software overburden goes. Yes, not using Mydog's vccsa or vtt setting. The main difference with what I had was the 140%, 130%, 120% settings and High LLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2832963
> 
> not sure Why I'm at 1.4v for only 4.2ghz...... maybe i should over clock to over 5ghz too, meh, too lazy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be in my M8, 1440mm of water cooled goodness


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its good 'FUN' eh Mr Salt


----------



## alancsalt

Yurp!









23287



On the 50 x 100. This chip doesn't like the 125/133 straps so far.
Then took a leaf from Homecinema with the 20UF and 1.3x entries...finally getting 3DMark11 to complete at 5050 (50 x 101) but lower score. (23183) (Physics hit 49.2 compared to 48.7, but warm GPUs...) However, leave her off overnight, and do 3DM11 on first start of the day...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yurp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23287
> 
> 
> 
> On the 50 x 100. This chip doesn't like the 125/133 straps so far.
> Then took a leaf from Homecinema with the 20UF and 1.3x entries...finally getting 3DMark11 to complete at 5050 (50 x 101) but lower score. (23183) (Physics hit 49.2 compared to 48.7, but warm GPUs...) However, leave her off overnight, and do 3DM11 on first start of the day...


...congrats !







you're definitely getting there and still have headroom...what kind of VVSA LLC are you using ?


----------



## alancsalt

Since these shots I have found I can go to 5060 with 50 x 101.2 @ 1.54v and survive Physics/Combined on 3DMark11. 101.3 will either freeze or crash to desktop. Anything higher crashes sooner.








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6732687
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2390171_



This last score was done with end to end testing.I am hoping for an increase with a fresh startup after leaving the PC off for the night and a morning ambient of maybe 19°C. My target is to beat Khalam's score, 23752

If not, will be getting some G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-2400C10Q-16GZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 PC3 19200, 16GB (4x 4GB), 10-12-12-31-2N, 1.65V regardless.

OCD much?


----------



## anubis1127

Good luck 'chasing the white whale'!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Since these shots I have found I can go to 5060 with 50 x 101.2 @ 1.54v and survive Physics/Combined on 3DMark11. 101.3 will either freeze or crash to desktop. Anything higher crashes sooner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6732687
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2390171_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last score was done with end to end testing.I am hoping for an increase with a fresh startup after leaving the PC off for the night and a morning ambient of maybe 19°C. My target is to beat Khalam's score, 23752
> 
> If not, will be getting some G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-2400C10Q-16GZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 PC3 19200, 16GB (4x 4GB), 10-12-12-31-2N, 1.65V regardless.
> 
> OCD much?


...looks good as another 'plateau reached' - btw, why Ripjaws and not TridentX ? Asking just out of interest as I have a lot of Ripjaws in the other (VM) machines and servers and love it, though TridentX 2400 in the two ROG mobos

...after all that strap125 etc discussion (btw my GF is getting suspicious that I am going about 'straps' in public with others







) I switched back to strap100 for some tests...TridentX 'stock' i2400MHz settings are 10-12-12-31-2N ...up to about 1200/2400, I can run 9-10-11-29-1N, but any BCLK on top requires 10-10-11-29-1N...I have heard similar stories about Ripjaws 2400 also, though...if you buy from a small place that had your 2400 mem on the shelf a bit, you might end up getting a faster kit (ie when 2400 was the fastest offered and the highest binned)

May be deep in the Outback there is this General Store which also carries some computer parts...


----------



## alancsalt

You are the second person to use the "white whale" analogy.. Is that a Khalam nickname, or something else bring that to the surface?

Puts me on the Ahab....









Joa3d43, must have posted while I was editing..OCN weird sometimes as yr post didn't show till now ...notification came 20 mins later...
Quote:


> Ripjaws Z models, the difference between the two (the ending H and ending L) are an indicator of potential OC ability, the Ripjaws Zs were designed with the socket 2011 and X79 chipset in mind, but, as with all the GSkill sets will be fine with the Z77 chipset. The next set the Ripjaws X was originally designed for the socket 1155 and the 2nd gen Intel CPUs i.e. the 25, 26, 2700K CPUs, these also work well with the Z77 and the 3rd gen CPUs like the 3570K and 3770K. The last set, the Tridents were designed specifically for the Z77/socket 1155 and to be paired with the 3570K/3770K which has a stronger MC and is capable of DRAM up to 2800 in freq


Nah, not in the Outback... near east coast in the wettest place in New South Wales...and buy from Victoria.. PCCaseGear - about as good as they get in Oz for performance stuff...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are the second person to use the "white whale" analogy.. Is that a Khalam nickname, or something else bring that to the surface?
> 
> Puts me on the Ahab....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43, must have posted while I was editing..OCN weird sometimes as yr post didn't show till now ...notification came 20 mins later...


...Thanks...I most certainly believe you re Ripjaws...but the TridentX 2400 kit (4x 8GB) I have specifically states 'Quad Channel Memory Kit' (Ivy is dual) and compatible with / designed for LG2011'...another 'information society' mystery ?...or quantum states that both can be true and false at the same time (let's leave Schreodinger's cat out of this one









*EDIT:* ...rain, eh ? Try the Pacific Northwest / BC.









BTW, not too long ago Sin0822 confirmed to me that 1.65v + is not a problem with C2 (as usual, just watch VCCSA, VTT past 1.2)

*Good discussion here, btw.*..got me tinkering and I found a new favorite setting with BCLK to 127.5 - the 32GB quad channel mem kit is running the 'wild timings' w/o complain ...now all the bus-tuning from the Quad 670ies is paying dividends as the 2x 7990s are easier to talk into 127.5 with a nice 16x 16x 16x 16x to boot







...also, unlike the QUAD 670ies, fast as they are, the 2x 7990s show a solid 99% usage for all 4 (no laggards) in almost every bench

Also figured out what was going on w/7990s per earlier post...after I uninstalled the cards and CCC and DirectX...fresh installs for all settled it...and weirdly, the cards are now running 5 C cooler at peak on a day when ambient here is 25 C (5 above before) - no fan or other cooling changes, but I'm not complaining...just waiting for that unlocked GPU bios


----------



## nleksan

Hmm... Well, I do know that with the Ripjaws Z, you should be able to set it at 9-11-10-27 1T for anything up to ~2250, sometimes higher, without issue... In fact, I get more crashes with 2T than 1T.

I'm using just 1.345v for 4.88Ghz, and it's stable so long as I keep the switching frequencies at 400, Vcore MOS Volt Control at 7.5volt, LLC at normal/high (doesn't matter), VCCSA LLC at regular, and CPU Skew -1/-2 and PCI-E skew -4/-8.

Stable up to 4.96Ghz with these settings/voltages, haven't ever needed more than 1.365v for anything


----------



## Joa3d43

...saw this last week on a EU site, and now in English ... *Haswell-E, DDR4... 8cores / 16 threads*









http://vr-zone.com/articles/intel-core-i7-ivy-bridge-e-core-i3-haswell-lineup-detailed/37832.html


----------



## anubis1127

I just want IB-E to release already.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I just want IB-E to release already.


Yes I want one NOW as well...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I want one NOW as well...


LOL, I bet you're drooling over the unlocked multi action on the quad core variant this time around.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> LOL, I bet you're drooling over the unlocked multi action on the quad core variant this time around.


I am quaking with anticipation


----------



## Renairy

Finally moved up to the real deal X79 league








Heres my validation, glad to own a RIVF with a 3930K
http://valid.canardpc.com/2834095

Currently on a ~130 strap at 4.5Ghz*/*1.32v 24/7 clock with Dominator Platniums.
Enjoying the extra cores.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am quaking with anticipation


...well if 4 cores make you quake, I wonder what this will do to your emotions


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hmm... Well, I do know that with the Ripjaws Z, you should be able to set it at 9-11-10-27 1T for anything up to ~2250, sometimes higher, without issue... In fact, I get more crashes with 2T than 1T.
> 
> I'm using just 1.345v for 4.88Ghz, and it's stable so long as I keep the switching frequencies at 400, Vcore MOS Volt Control at 7.5volt, LLC at normal/high (doesn't matter), VCCSA LLC at regular, and CPU Skew -1/-2 and PCI-E skew -4/-8.
> 
> Stable up to 4.96Ghz with these settings/voltages, haven't ever needed more than 1.365v for anything


Tried that with my 3930K, which didn't like it, but hey, different chip, give it a go... well bewdy, it works with the 3970X. Brought my physics up to 17027, but the other scores for the run were down enough to keep the score below 23400.

It was 14°C this morning, but made no difference...

If I want my white whale, I'm gonna have to do a refit of my "Pequod". Be a week or two and I'll grab some 2400MHz GSkill......

So thank you nleksan, Mydog, Joa3d43 and anyone I've missed, but that doesn't mean stop giving advice, OK?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Finally moved up to the real deal X79 league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my validation, glad to own a RIVF with a 3930K
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2834095
> 
> Currently on a ~130 strap at 4.5Ghz*/*1.32v 24/7 clock with Dominator Platniums.
> Enjoying the extra cores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Tried that with my 3930K, which didn't like it, but hey, different chip, give it a go... well bewdy, it works with the 3970X. Brought my physics up to 17027, but the other scores for the run were down enough to keep the score below 23400.
> 
> It was 14°C this morning, but made no difference...
> 
> If I want my white whale, I'm gonna have to do a refit of my "Pequod". Be a week or two and I'll grab some 2400MHz GSkill......
> 
> So thank you nleksan, Mydog, Joa3d43 and anyone I've missed, but that doesn't mean stop giving advice, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'm certain you'll find the right setup, and once you have 2.4GHz mem...


----------



## doctakedooty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834106

I want to join


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well if 4 cores make you quake, I wonder what this will do to your emotions










That's faster than a squirrel on meth


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's faster than a squirrel on meth


LOL


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.canardpc.com/2833364

add me to the club please, my 2nd rampage iv extreme ,,hell yeah loving it .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834106
> 
> I want to join



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2833364
> 
> add me to the club please, my 2nd rampage iv extreme ,,hell yeah loving it .




























alancsalt ---- I7-3970X @ 5.075GHz ---- GTX 580(4) ---- Score P23440 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6737205


----------



## Renairy

Rate my Memory benchmark please...



They seem pretty high to me these numbers comparing to 3770k with almost same RAM settings

EDIT- Any chance i can them higher?


----------



## alancsalt

Today's incremental increase... 14.3°C morning - Australian sub tropical winter - allowed 980 GPU core to pass....

alancsalt ---- i7-3970X @ 5.070GHz ---- GTX 580(4) ---- Score P23463


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Today's incremental increase... 14.3°C morning - Australian sub tropical winter - allowed 980 GPU core to pass....
> 
> alancsalt ---- i7-3970X @ 5.070GHz ---- GTX 580(4) ---- Score P23463


...







you should get some sleep (and/or breakfast) though


----------



## UNOE

I'm thinking of buying a 780 does anyone have problems with 780 with RIVE ?


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a 780 does anyone have problems with 780 with RIVE ?


So far so good after a couple weeks now.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should get some sleep (and/or breakfast) though


Haha! That post was 10:30am here..and benching started 7:30am.. but i haz sleepded..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Pullin some more good scores eh ? Nice one salty








8c here this morning and 18c in mancave now....


----------



## Maximization

looks like Asus ROG have their own benchmark software, FREE

http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/

only good in Win 7 and Win 8 though, poor Vista ignored

looks like time for ramdisk


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> looks like Asus ROG have their own benchmark software, FREE
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/
> 
> only good in Win 7 and Win 8 though, poor Vista ignored
> 
> looks like time for ramdisk


LOL, from their page:

"Equally, we've not tested it on antiquated XP-64 and since (let's be honest) no one bought Vista, we've solely focused on Win 7 and Win 8."


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I bought Vista, I must be a chump!









Thanks for the link Maximization


----------



## alancsalt

Slow download here in Australia...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Slow download here in Australia...


It's slow here too. Probably because we are all trying to download it at the same time, haha.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm at 52% now since 5 mintues, oh now 53%...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm at 52% now since 5 mintues, oh now 53%...


I have 25 minutes remaining, downloading at a whopping 170-200KB/s, LOL


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I bought Vista, I must be a chump!


I know what you mean i must be a chump X 2, i actually bought a new copy of Vista ultimate in Novemebr when building for 80.00, then after new years the price shot up to 130.00

now it is 160.00


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have 25 minutes remaining, downloading at a whopping 170-200KB/s, LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I know what you mean i must be a chump X 2, i actually bought a new copy of Vista ultimate in Novemebr when building for 80.00, then after new years the price shot up to 130.00
> 
> now it is 160.00


...then I'm the real chump ! ...bought ten new Win NT4 server copies last October...


----------



## alancsalt

Had to change default browser to IE before it would load..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> LOL, from their page:
> 
> "Equally, we've not tested it on antiquated XP-64 and since (let's be honest) no one bought Vista, we've solely focused on Win 7 and Win 8."


LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I bought Vista, I must be a chump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Maximization


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I know what you mean i must be a chump X 2, i actually bought a new copy of Vista ultimate in Novemebr when building for 80.00, then after new years the price shot up to 130.00
> 
> now it is 160.00


What a pair of CHUMPS


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...then I'm the real chump ! ...bought ten new Win NT4 server copies last October...


Old school CHUMP x10


----------



## marc0053

So I just bought a used RIve mobo with a 3960x but cant boot. The error goes from AF to 00. I was somehow able to get to the bios once but then got the error 00 after restarting. i then switched to my backup 3930k and everything works. I have the latest mobo driver version 4102 install. Anyone else had this problem before or is my cpu fried and i got scammed







?
I reseatted the cpu 2-3 times now with no luck. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Old school CHUMP x10


...the 'NT' in NT4 stands for 'New Technology'







.if Microsoft says so, it must be true, no ?


----------



## Maximization

finnally got home and download taking forever for realbench


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> finnally got home and download taking forever for realbench


...same here - even on a really speedy connection, it's been 25 min


----------



## excaka

thinking about getting a gene for my 3820. would it be a better upgrade from my p9X79 LE?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> So I just bought a used RIve mobo with a 3960x but cant boot. The error goes from AF to 00. I was somehow able to get to the bios once but then got the error 00 after restarting. i then switched to my backup 3930k and everything works. I have the latest mobo driver version 4102 install. Anyone else had this problem before or is my cpu fried and i got scammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I reseatted the cpu 2-3 times now with no luck. Any help is appreciated


Well if you're on the latest BIOS, have you tried to clear CMOS? What does it read on top of the CPU...it isn't an Engineering Sample perhaps? I'm just asking since some very old ES versions were not supported after some BIOS version. It could have been a CPU with 2.3 GHz stock clocks. Of course if you're on OEM/retail the situation is completely different.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> So I just bought a used RIve mobo with a 3960x but cant boot. The error goes from AF to 00. I was somehow able to get to the bios once but then got the error 00 after restarting. i then switched to my backup 3930k and everything works. I have the latest mobo driver version 4102 install. Anyone else had this problem before or is my cpu fried and i got scammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I reseatted the cpu 2-3 times now with no luck. Any help is appreciated


Geeze mate doesn't sound good . Usually 00 or some times 01 on start up continuously indicates from my own 'findings'...broken cpu








I hope im wrong


----------



## Maximization

realbench is like a benchmark/asus marketing tool

my ramdisk collapase the whole system running above 5.0
HD erros everywhere, fixxed, have to change overclock method


----------



## alancsalt

Bone Stock...


----------



## Maximization

it seems biased with more cores

with my 24/7 OC which is maxed multipler 4.4 and XMP at 1600
i got 510 with ramdisk
410 without ramdisk

i need an 8 core ivy-e


----------



## Joa3d43

1st run of realbench...system score 692

..mostly stock (calm mem timings, default driver settings etc)








... 5.1GHz for now ... multiple background apps running as test...for later-on, do we submit these...where ? ROG and ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 1st run of realbench...system score 692
> 
> ..mostly stock (calm mem timings, default driver settings etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 5.1GHz for now ... multiple background apps running as test...for later-on, do we submit these...where ? ROG and ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...2nd run same CPU / GPU speed, same mem timings...score now *822*








just turned off MSI AB, HWMonitor, GPU-Z shark, GPU- sensor running in background (NOTE increase in multitasking score), and moved bench to 2nd SSD


----------



## excaka

is the rampage gene a good mobo? i want to upgrade from my p9x79 le for my 3820.


----------



## Brianmz

Hey guys, got my 3930k Stable at:

1.344 vcore, 4.6 ghz, max cpu package temp 60c at 20c ambient, currently running.

1.384 vcore 4,8ghz, max cpu package temp 68C at 20c Ambient, is that any good and safe to run 24/7?

Also I noticed the small fan on the RIVE only spins at start up, but then it just stays off...what can i do to fix it, or is it normal?

Other than that, i'm quite pleased with the RIVE and 3930k.


----------



## Kimir

Jesus, I need 1.408v for 4.6Ghz and 1.45v for 4.8Ghz... I could do 5Ghz at 1.488v but now it doesn't want to boot anymore (even with 1.5v I got bsod)


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 1st run of realbench...system score 692
> 
> ..mostly stock (calm mem timings, default driver settings etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 5.1GHz for now ... multiple background apps running as test...for later-on, do we submit these...where ? ROG and ?


Nice score, ROG is making a spreadsheet just for fun of scores, I can not break 540


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, got my 3930k Stable at:
> 
> 1.344 vcore, 4.6 ghz, max cpu package temp 60c at 20c ambient, currently running.
> 
> 1.384 vcore 4,8ghz, max cpu package temp 68C at 20c Ambient, is that any good and safe to run 24/7?
> 
> Also I noticed the small fan on the RIVE only spins at start up, but then it just stays off...what can i do to fix it, or is it normal?
> 
> Other than that, i'm quite pleased with the RIVE and 3930k.


With the fan it is a setting in bios, silent, optimal, performance or something like that


----------



## Sunreeper

So guys just got a 3930k and I can't decide between the formula and the extreme. I know the formula is cheaper and will serve perfectly well for gaming but I just really really want the extreme for some reason lol







I'm jealous about all the new features z87 boards are getting especially the asrock ones wish they would implement that stuff into new x79 boards


----------



## Maximization

Formula has better onboard sound but gimped memory capacity


----------



## marc0053

I want to join this Club








http://valid.canardpc.com/2837563


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2837563


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Formula has better onboard sound but gimped memory capacity


Hmm, now I'm tempted to try out the onboard sound on my Formula. I have a Titanium HD in my PC right now, but if the 'Supreme FX III' is descent enough for me, I'll probably just yank the dedicated sound card out, and try to sell it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Formula has better onboard sound but gimped memory capacity


"Gimped memory capacity"!! LOL, how much memory do you need? 4 X 8 would give you 32GB. Reality is that we hardly need more than 8GB unless you are doing something particularly RAM hungry. I bought Extreme as an act of indulgence rather than any real need. I'm quite sure a Formula would not have hindered me in anything I do....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "Gimped memory capacity"!! LOL, how much memory do you need? 4 X 8 would give you 32GB. Reality is that we hardly need more than 8GB unless you are doing something particularly RAM hungry. I bought Extreme as an act of indulgence rather than any real need. I'm quite sure a Formula would not have hindered me in anything I do....


Your QUAD SLI 580 3DMark 11 scores would probably be lower on a Formula.  I don't ever plan on going SLI as I don't really game much, so it wasn't a big deal for me. Yeah, the RAM isn't an issue either, I can make due with 32GB, LOL.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "Gimped memory capacity"!! LOL, how much memory do you need? 4 X 8 would give you 32GB. Reality is that we hardly need more than 8GB unless you are doing something particularly RAM hungry. I bought Extreme as an act of indulgence rather than any real need. I'm quite sure a Formula would not have hindered me in anything I do....


well the spec is 64 GB, gimped meaning it did not meet the 64 GB spec, i guess gimped is not the right word, maybe dynamicly adjusted


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hmm, now I'm tempted to try out the onboard sound on my Formula. I have a Titanium HD in my PC right now, but if the 'Supreme FX III' is descent enough for me, I'll probably just yank the dedicated sound card out, and try to sell it.


i will be honest i cannot tell the differnce between a xonar and a realtec sound chip, maybe ear wax or somehitng.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i will be honest i cannot tell the differnce between a xonar and a realtec sound chip, maybe ear wax or somehitng.


Hmm, just took out the Titanium HD and am using the 'Supreme FX III' on-board, and so far there is a pretty noticeable difference listening to music, but I'll try out gaming next, if I find it satisfactory for that I'll probably just use it.

[edit] Actually after installing the creative software bundle, and playing with the EQ a bit, it's not terrible, certainly good enough for my PC speakers. Either that, or I have the same ear wax problem. xD


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Nice score, ROG is making a spreadsheet just for fun of scores, I can not break 540


...you actually deserve some credit, at least for the 2nd run score of '822'...Thanks







...

I saw your earlier post about RAM disk (I sometimes run a temp one) and the score differentials...after eliminating multiple background apps running and switching the bench to a fast SSD (not a Ram Disk, but better than the 'download storage drive' I initially had realbench on), it picked another 130 pts...also, I run 32GB of TridentX 2400 (for work-related reasons re other recent posts), and I really do think that the extra RAM also helps with some benches


----------



## Maximization

Ram usage in certain cases does help

I am using the beta ram disk from here, free beta have the issue though i don;t know if it was the overclock or buggy beta. but it is umlimited capacity!!!!!

http://www.softperfect.com/board/read.php?16,14688

the corrupted hd leads me to belive the the combination of ram disk and BLCK over 5GHZ was just too much


----------



## Sunreeper

I want to make a ramdisk and then run a VM on it imagine how fast that would be


----------



## Maximization

very fast


----------



## Balanar

This seems to be the best place for me to ask: Would a ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme be able to run 4 way EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB SLi AND a Creative Titanium HD soundcard at the same time? I've seen 3 way SLi work but wanted to ask the owners of this board before I went out and got it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> This seems to be the best place for me to ask: Would a ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme be able to run 4 way EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB SLi AND a Creative Titanium HD soundcard at the same time? I've seen 3 way SLi work but wanted to ask the owners of this board before I went out and got it.


No. Maybe if you had super thin waterblocks on the 670s, but not with the reference coolers.


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> No. Maybe if you had super thin waterblocks on the 670s, but not with the reference coolers.


Ahh my bad, I should of course have mentioned I would be using the XSPC Raystorm waterblocks on them.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Ahh my bad, I should of course have mentioned I would be using the XSPC Raystorm waterblocks on them.


Ah, yeah, then it should work. I've seen builds with 4-way SLI with waterblocks, and a sound card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^

The bottom dvi port would get in the way running a sound card with 4-way GTX 670s:



In this case, you'll need a pci-E riser cable:

http://www.amazon.com/PCI-E-Express-Riser-Flexible-Cable/dp/B004XD74MC


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, in the build I saw, they had single slot GPUs with blocks.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I want to make a ramdisk and then run a VM on it imagine how fast that would be


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> very fast


...1.) I use a RamDisk that actually has a 'safety' of sorts by writing a segment on the regular HD (stays active even if the computer is off)...does slow down the boot process a lot, and really crazy BCLK still affect it, but a step in the right direction...

...2.) ... a speed comparison between OCZ Vertex3 and RamDisk (not on Rampage, but on my other system, a delidded Ivy)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Ahh my bad, I should of course have mentioned I would be using the XSPC Raystorm waterblocks on them.


...until recently, I had 4x GTX 670ies (air-cooled 2 slot per) on the RIVE (now 2x 7990s w/670ies on a neighboring eATX mobo). The RIVE is horizontal / flat and not in a case, and I used extra-long custom flex bridges that allowed for some tilting of the cards w/rubber spacers for better breathing / cooling etc...with that sort of thing (or single-slot water-cooling solutions) you might (I repeat 'might') get a sound card in there...but it's going to be very tight...


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^
> 
> The bottom dvi port would get in the way running a sound card with 4-way GTX 670s:
> 
> In this case, you'll need a pci-E riser cable:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PCI-E-Express-Riser-Flexible-Cable/dp/B004XD74MC


Thanks for the link! Would using something like that affect performance at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...until recently, I had 4x GTX 670ies (air-cooled 2 slot per) on the RIVE (now 2x 7990s w/670ies on a neighboring eATX mobo). The RIVE is horizontal / flat and not in a case, and I used extra-long custom flex bridges that allowed for some tilting of the cards w/rubber spacers for better breathing / cooling etc...with that sort of thing (or single-slot water-cooling solutions) you might (I repeat 'might') get a sound card in there...but it's going to be very tight...


Sounds very interesting! Is there any chance of pictures to help me get a better... picture?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Thanks for the link! Would using something like that affect performance at all?
> Sounds very interesting! Is there any chance of pictures to help me get a better... picture?


...well, here is a 'before' pic w/factory hard bridge - pretty in a hot-rod sort of way (can you say 'headers') but desastrous for cooling / benching



...don't treally have a clear pic of 'after' as I did not want to win the prize for the most ugly getto mod ever (this really is on its way to become a beautiful 'deskputer'







under glass - you know the story about the 'ugly duckling' right ?)...these next pics will help just a little w/some imagination...you see the two big black horizontal serve fans - they sit on top of the 4x 670ies now spread apart a bit (note the lack of 90 degree alignment)...you also see just a bit of the extra long 'soft' bridge folding up -

- that bridge is the key...I traded for it, it's usually not found in stores but used by LN2 guys who need it to get around LN2 pots etc...it is longer than even the regualr 'long' bridges...mine is by MSI and has a model# 'N1996' / 14120 and a print screen that says MSI Multi-GPU SLI Video LinkCard'


----------



## UNOE

I just installed a 780 (I had 7970's) can't get into Bios now. I guess I have to clear CMOS ?
Hope not. I have 780 in same slot that 7970 was in. I wish I saved my settings to a USB be for I pulled my cards out.

Any way to force the bios to detect the new card without clearing CMOS ?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I just installed a 780 (I had 7970's) can't get into Bios now. I guess I have to clear CMOS ?
> Hope not. I have 780 in same slot that 7970 was in. I wish I saved my settings to a USB be for I pulled my cards out.
> 
> Any way to force the bios to detect the new card without clearing CMOS ?


I don't know but could you share your experience with getting the 780 because right now I have two 7970s and I've been considering upgrading to a single 780 at first but getting another one down the line. I'm playing on 1440p and would like to know how much of a performance hit I'm gonna get from going crossfire 7970s to single 780

Thanks


----------



## _REAPER_

Gentleman I am down to 9 days and a wake up, I am looking forward to the support on this forum when I get home to OC my CPU to 4.5ghz or higher.

The only bad thing is that they are cutting orders as we speak for my return trip


----------



## Maximization

581- i7 3820 - 4400MHz - 64GB/1600mhz

best score i could get


----------



## kizwan

Downloading RealBench....16 days left....


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I don't know but could you share your experience with getting the 780 because right now I have two 7970s and I've been considering upgrading to a single 780 at first but getting another one down the line. I'm playing on 1440p and would like to know how much of a performance hit I'm gonna get from going crossfire 7970s to single 780
> 
> Thanks


Very impressed so far in BF3 90 FPS feels about as good as two 7970's did at 120FPS. I think 7970 will be fixed soon though so not sure if you want to keep waiting or not. Much of my motivation is power draw and OSX. It is very much a side grade. A few things I also needed where signed drivers for 120hz at 1440p and only Nvidia has that now. So that was even another reason.

But this ACX SC 780 is really impressive at stock it was boosting to 1097 all I did was install driver and precision and it was already reaching 1097 core with out one setting being changed. Overclocking the 1440p monitor was a few simple clicks in precision. And the fan noise is so low. I have a water fountain out side at my apartments and the water out side was louder than the ACX 780 at 1097 core playing BF3 for 30 minutes. I purchased a water block for my 780 but might even return is since its unopened and I'm not hearing the card. I'm not sure how it will sound at manual fan speeds haven't go there yet.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Very impressed so far in BF3 90 FPS feels about as good as two 7970's did at 120FPS. I think 7970 will be fixed soon though so not sure if you want to keep waiting or not. Much of my motivation is power draw and OSX. It is very much a side grade. A few things I also needed where signed drivers for 120hz at 1440p and only Nvidia has that now. So that was even another reason.
> 
> But this ACX SC 780 is really impressive at stock it was boosting to 1097 all I did was install driver and precision and it was already reaching 1097 core with out one setting being changed. Overclocking the 1440p monitor was a few simple clicks in precision. And the fan noise is so low. I have a water fountain out side at my apartments and the water out side was louder than the ACX 780 at 1097 core playing BF3 for 30 minutes. I purchased a water block for my 780 but might even return is since its unopened and I'm not hearing the card. I'm not sure how it will sound at manual fan speeds haven't go there yet.


God I wanna get one so badly now but I won't be able to mine then


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> 581- i7 3820 - 4400MHz - 64GB/1600mhz
> 
> best score i could get


Ram timings ? RAMDisk, SSD or HD ?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Ram timings ? RAMDisk, SSD or HD ?


Xmp, RAM disk


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> [quote name=Ram timings ? RAMDisk, SSD or HD ?


Xmp, RAM disk[/quote]

...what brand / type RAM ? I ask because on some of them you can really tighten timings (if you have not already done so...)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Xmp, RAM disk
> 
> ...what brand / type RAM ? I ask because on some of them you can really tighten timings (if you have not already done so...)


Deskputer I really like how un OCD it is and how it looks like a bunch of parts spread out like a photo for ebay LOL


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Xmp, RAM disk


...what brand / type RAM ? I ask because on some of them you can really tighten timings (if you have not already done so...)[/quote]

i alwasy get instability when i mess with the ram, I assume the IMC and 64GB thing
timings below



G.Skill F3-12800CL10-8GBXL


----------



## Mydog

752 - 3960X @4,7 GHz, 16 GB/2400 MHz and 2x Intel 320 180GB SSD's in raid 0


----------



## Maximization

i need my i7-3980X


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Could someone with a 3820 and R4F post a screenshot of Open Hardware Monitor, I need to start developing my RainMeter skin, and would be very grateful..
> 
> Extra point if you have a 7950


Anyone? Would be very grateful


----------



## Maximization

i never used that does that conflict with AI Suite II? i think it is called polling issues


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anyone? Would be very grateful


It's almost the same as you requested, hope it helps, 7970 and RIVE... Cheers!









Open Hardware Monitor v0.5.1 beta

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/ys4.png/


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> It's almost the same as you requested, hope it helps, 7970 and RIVE... Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Hardware Monitor v0.5.1 beta
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/ys4.png/


Unless the Nuvoton sensor is the same as the R4F, it wont do for me, sorry


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Deskputer I really like how un OCD it is and how it looks like a bunch of parts spread out like a photo for ebay LOL


...as I said, 'ugly duckling' on its way to become a beautiful swan







- but ugly or not...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> ...what brand / type RAM ? I ask because on some of them you can really tighten timings (if you have not already done so...)


i alwasy get instability when i mess with the ram, I assume the IMC and 64GB thing
timings below



G.Skill F3-12800CL10-8GBXL[/quote]

...tx, what with 64GB and all, this looks quite good and also underscores a strong IMC...

...as far as I recall, you ran 4.4GHz - is that a cooling / v-core safe limit ? (adding that for all but benching one doesn't really need more anyways...but then, this is overclock.net







)


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Unless the Nuvoton sensor is the same as the R4F, it wont do for me, sorry


I believe Gene Formula and Extreme use same sensor the same.









Hi res pic


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Deskputer I really like how un OCD it is and how it looks like a bunch of parts spread out like a photo for ebay LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...as I said, 'ugly duckling' on its way to become a beautiful swan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - but ugly or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Sensitive aren't we ?







. I prefer deskputer........if I had a desk








Anyways im catching up to ya...........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sensitive aren't we ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I prefer deskputer........if I had a desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways im catching up to ya...........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...that's what that ominous noise is behind me







- I'll spot you a few weeks as I will stop benching for a bit when my 2x 7990 water blocks arrive next week - my next project to cool those 'diamonds in the rough' down...planning a new big loop separate from the CPUs' one


----------



## alancsalt

While we're hanging our egos out to dry..








That's Enthusiast League..
Then there's Extreme..
I'm this good/bad.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's what that ominous noise is behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'll spot you a few weeks as I will stop benching for a bit when my 2x 7990 water blocks arrive next week - my next project to cool those 'diamonds in the rough' down...planning a new big loop separate from the CPUs' one


Take your time......im gonna need awhile........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> While we're hanging our egos out to dry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Enthusiast League..
> Then there's Extreme..
> I'm this good/bad.....


Your that GOOD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im not so bad or good either.....
http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/#Achievements


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> It's almost the same as you requested, hope it helps, 7970 and RIVE... Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Hardware Monitor v0.5.1 beta
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/ys4.png/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the Nuvoton sensor is the same as the R4F, it wont do for me, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Gene Formula and Extreme use same sensor the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi res pic
Click to expand...

Rampage IV Extreme, Gene, Formula & P9X79 (standard/PRO/DELUXE), all use the same LPCIO chip. I think all ASUS x79 motherboards.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im not so bad or good either.....
> http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/#Achievements


Bad to the bone?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> While we're hanging our egos out to dry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Enthusiast League..
> Then there's Extreme..
> I'm this good/bad.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


_..."ego, ego on the wall - who has the fastest OC of 'em all"_







(moi aussie)

...but seriously folks, great fun this benching...

before I mount the EK W-K blocks on both cards, I shall do some single 7990 (2x GPU) benching...look forward to w-c though, MSI AB has already given me a glimpse of what's in those cards - and even at stock they are unbelievable in terms of 4 card usage figures and near-identical patterns....briefly had a highly-modded BIOS running early on, but would only make it every 2nd time in a bench w/o freezing and the cards ran 8 C hotter to boot...since then, MSI AB on stock BIOS to the rescue

.. still, for serious OC they get toasty so got 2 of these coming from FrozenCPU


----------



## Maximization

What did mtech do? have a tanker of liquid helium at their house?

i am going to need a bigger case for allot of plumbing to keep up with you guys


----------



## alancsalt

That's a Big Block..Joa3d43 .









Maximization; probably a tanker of LN2


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's a Big Block...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's a Big Block..Joa3d43 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


...and would you believe I need two of them to fit right ?


----------



## deafboy

The fan headers are rated upto 1A a piece right?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> What did mtech do? have a tanker of liquid helium at their house?
> 
> i am going to need a bigger case for allot of plumbing to keep up with you guys


...now you know why my soon-to-be deskputer doesn't even have a case -







...no case = good case


----------



## deafboy

Disregard... found it.


----------



## Maximization

Have you guys ever use water chillers? I am trying to think of ways around my lack of rad space. Thinking if i set it to room temp i would not have to worry about isolating anything or will to much humidity kill me anyway?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Have you guys ever use water chillers? I am trying to think of ways around my lack of rad space. Thinking if i set it to room temp i would not have to worry about isolating anything or will to much humidity kill me anyway?


This is my version of a water chiller............Air bending to be precise

If my rads start to sweat I just wrap a towel around on the top rad and a sock on the back one LOL


----------



## deafboy

You won't have to worry about condensation until the difference between humidity in and out of the case get too far apart, I don't remember what value it starts to really become an issue though.


----------



## Maximization

lol... my flat is not big enough for that, my wife would kill me. your actually cooling the entire case with that solution, probably not allot to worry about.

@ Syrillian
I guess keep the water chiller temp always above room temp


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> lol... my flat is not big enough for that, my wife would kill me. your actually cooling the entire case with that solution, probably not allot to worry about.


Portable A/C dude just need a window to duct the hot air out , and some flexible duct to duct the cold air in.........the Dew point is my line I try to keep it 1c or 2c below that


----------



## deafboy

I am definitely not syrillian...

not really a temp thing as much as a humidity thing. There is definitely a correlation but you could have the same temps, different humidities and get condensation.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely not syrillian...
> 
> not really a temp thing as much as a humidity thing. There is definitely a correlation but you could have the same temps, different humidities and get condensation.


Correct


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Disregard... found it.


...great - went off to a business dinner in the meantime and asked myself over desert - "what / which exact header did deafboy mean"


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Have you guys ever use water chillers? I am trying to think of ways around my lack of rad space. Thinking if i set it to room temp i would not have to worry about isolating anything or will to much humidity kill me anyway?


..your local weather forecast would have the all important daily 'dew point' for your area, the condensation number you are looking for...but in the end, *there is no free lunch* (w/chillers, with TEC etc)...if you are trying to get rid off a 1000w of heat energy by your CPUs +GPUs, you are likely going to end up w/solutions that take that kind of wattage to kill it...exceptions are LN2 and Liquid Helium where said energy was previously 'stored' and you're just releasing it.

...still, if you're in a small space and you don't mind the noise







>>>







CLICK > brrrr


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..your local weather forecast would have the all important daily 'dew point' for your area, the condensation number you are looking for...but in the end, *there is no free lunch* (w/chillers, with TEC etc)...if you are trying to get rid off a 1000w of heat energy by your CPUs +GPUs, you are likely going to end up w/solutions that take that kind of wattage to kill it...exceptions are LN2 and Liquid Helium where said energy was previously 'stored' and you're just releasing it.
> 
> ...still, if you're in a small space and you don't mind the noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK > brrrr


Bang On


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...great - went off to a business dinner in the meantime and asked myself over desert - "what / which exact header did deafboy mean"


lol. I suppose I should have specified.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is my version of a water chiller............Air bending to be precise
> 
> If my rads start to sweat I just wrap a towel around on the top rad and a sock on the back one LOL


It is all about the sock...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


...this probably will loose something in the idiomatic translation, but ..."...it's a matter of taste, said the chimpanzee, as he bit into the bar of soap..."


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...this probably will loose something in the idiomatic translation, but ..."...it's a matter of taste, said the chimpanzee, as he bit into the bar of soap..."


re _*Reaper*_ ....during your leave, lets TRY to make a 5 GHz thing out of it (if we can...) Can you post a 'real bench' VID screenie at a CPU speed between 4.4 and 4.9 ?


----------



## alancsalt

i'm looking at that and thinking why not remote mount the rads and feed them with the A/C?

Also on yours HC, are those rad fans set to PULL? Which way is your airflow? Put some arrows on that pic for me?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i'm looking at that and thinking why not remote mount the rads and feed them with the A/C?


I thought about the same thing too but the risk having condensation is high because temperature inside the case is higher than temperature of the coolant. Better feeds the cold air from A/C into the casing which will cool everything inside the case. Only need to take care condensation on the casing body & external mounted radiator if you have one.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> re _*Reaper*_ ....during your leave, lets TRY to make a 5 GHz thing out of it (if we can...) Can you post a 'real bench' VID screenie at a CPU speed between 4.4 and 4.9 ?


I am all about trying to get to 5ghz. I will have a quad rad on my cpu alone so it should be good to go for 5ghz.


----------



## Maximization

Thanks for the amazing advice and the secret receipe my first item before doing anything else

http://www.amazon.com/Extech-445815-Humidity-Meter-Remote/dp/B000GFCN1I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1371895590&sr=8-2&keywords=dew+point+meter#productDetails


----------



## Kropsky

I'm gonna post here as well just to be difficult - need some help chaps!

My second GPU is no longer recognised in bios of RIVE. I have x2 evga 570s in sli. Everything has been fine until yesterday, when I went to change something in nvidia control panel and saw there was no longer any option to enable/disable sli.
I went into control panel and saw that only one of the 570s was recognised. I then went into rampage IV bios and saw that even here only one card was recognised. I can't think what has happened. I checked all connections to and from the 2nd gpu and everything seems fine. I can't pull the cards out and test for the pcie lanes because I am watercooling the cards and this would be a mammoth task for e at the moment - of course I will eventually if i can'tr resolve the issue with less dramatic action. I did however unplug the lead from the monitor to the first gpu and plugged it directly into the second gpu. I didn't get a
signal.

I recently updated the bios for the first time, due to increasingly random crashes, BSODs and long loading and POST times. I updated to 2105 version. I also updated the chipset from the Asus website. I don't think updating both has anything to do with the issue though, since I did this a week ago and could use SLI up until yesterday. I am really stumped.

I am not very techno savy when it comes to finding my way around bios or troubleshooting hardware problems, so I thought I'd post here and see if any kind soul could help me out. And yes, I have the latest nvidia drivers installed for the cards.

Many thanks


----------



## alancsalt

OOkay, this may not work, but no harm in trying.

I run quad. On occasions it has failed to recognise the fourth card or say that no bridge is installed. Is it the GPUs at fault or the mobo? I don't know.

But what works for me is shut it right down and start the PC with the missing card unplugged....no 6pin or 8pin plugs, so it boots on one card.
Then power it right down again, and plug the 6 and 8 back in again and restart. See if that does it.

I guarantee nothing, just saying that gets my quads back (usually after a hard crash overclocked to the limit and trying to go beyond it)

If that doesn't work you might have a dying/dead GPU. You could then test that GPU in another slot or a different PC?


----------



## Kropsky

OK. I love you. It worked!

What the hell is all that about??? Got me freaked out. Never overclocked the cards (not beyond what EVGA overclock it at the factory). But I have been getting error messages when playing BF3 about GPU drivers hanging etc. I wonder if that's related. Maybe they are volted too high? Don't know.

Again, my love for you is unrestrained.

Thanks SO MUCH.


----------



## alancsalt

Probably a good idea to look up clean driver install at http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_3.html (not what the Nvidia drivers do with that clean install checkbox, because it isn't - that just resets everything to default and does not guarantee the removal of every shred of older driver.) and follow the procedure there 2/3rds down the page. Unremoved bits of older drivers can sometimes wreak havoc. That's probably what I would try next in your situation, especially if you've done a few Nvidia driver upgrades by overwriting the old ones..
Crashes can corrupt the drivers too.


----------



## Kropsky

Hey

Took your advice and cleaned shop. Well, almost. I used the utility the page recommends to clear up all the fragments of Nvidia drivers etc I had - literally hundreds of files. Cleaned the registry too of Nvidia stuff. I couldn't get rid of everything, because you need to purchase the software to do a full sweep, and the files it showed me as still undeleted I couldn't find in the reg. Whatever, I've basically removed 99 per cent of the junk on there - there was a lot. Hope that will be better now and no more freezing in BF3. Thanks for the pointers and all the help.


----------



## alancsalt

We both win. Just hope that was the problem and not hardware..


----------



## muhd86

whats the stock / safe voltages for a rive with 3930k

vtt / vcca / vccio etc - should they be left on auto or should be manuualy select the votlages , i am just asking coz i have 2 rampage extremes with 3930k and wanted to play it safe with them .

if some one here can please share there views on safe voltages for these setings .

and if you want to over clock to say 4.8ghz or 5ghz whats the max safest voltages for these setings with out destroying the cpu


----------



## ugotd8

No one can tell you for certain, safe is in the eye of the beholder.

My opinion below:

The RIVE tends to overvolt VCCSA and VTT when left on auto. I like to set my VCCSA at 1.1 or 1.15 and VTT at 1.2 max.

See post #1200 of this thread.

Oh, and hi everybody! Miss me ?


----------



## nleksan

I would manually set voltages, Auto often goes way too high.

For 24/7 use with no "nagging at the back of my mind that I'm hurting my chip", here's what I would consider "max" safe:
vCore - 1.35-1.40v
VCCSA - 1.150v
VTT - 1.150v
VDIMM - 1.675v
PLL - 1.875v
LLC set to "Medium" or "High"
CPU Over Current @ whatever
VCCSA LLC set to "normal"
VCCSA Over Current @ 130-140%
VDIMM Switching Frequency 400
VDIMM "Optimized"
PCH Switching Frequency 1.3x
MOSFET Voltage 7.0v

The absolute max that I would ever suggest anyone go to is 1.45-1.5v vCore, and 1.2v/ea VTT/VCCSA


----------



## muhd86

thanks will set it up accordingly .


----------



## Sunreeper

DAMN U ASUS Y U NO SELL Y U MAKE IT A COMPETITION!!


----------



## Sunreeper

Link if anybody wants it http://rog.asus.com/224992013/rampage-iv-motherboards/rampage-iv-extreme-black-the-ultimate-in-tech-exclusivity/


----------



## one80

I'd kill for a Gene version of that. Even more so if they'd do a version with the "armor" that's on the new M6F...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

698 [email protected]@2427


----------



## Mydog

799 - 3960X @5,0 GHz, 16GB Platinum @2400 MHz


----------



## sniperpowa

Just picked up this board with a 3930k I love it so! Tommorow I'll start overclocking.


----------



## alancsalt

Bone Stock


Overclocked


3970X @ 4940MHz with 16GB Ripjaws Z 2133MHz RAM 9-11-10-27 1T


----------



## muhd86

all bios setings are on default yet cpuz still shows the cpu to be over clocked to 3.8ghz with voltage of 1.2v ...strange why is this ...even though i did not change any option in bios and i am on the latest bios from asus .

i have 2 rampage iv and on both i noticed the same thing 3.8ghz with volts at 1.2 ....why does it not go down like speedstep seems not to kick in and its in full oc mode all the time .

bios optimized values are choosen ..any help please .


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> all bios setings are on default yet cpuz still shows the cpu to be over clocked to 3.8ghz with voltage of 1.2v ...strange why is this ...even though i did not change any option in bios and i am on the latest bios from asus .
> 
> i have 2 rampage iv and on both i noticed the same thing 3.8ghz with volts at 1.2 ....why does it not go down like speedstep seems not to kick in and its in full oc mode all the time .
> 
> bios optimized values are choosen ..any help please .


Download Real Temp or Core Temp & monitor the CPU frequency. Sometime CPU-Z unable to report the actual frequency the CPU is running at.

Did you change minimum processor state in Windows (Power Options)?


----------



## Kropsky

Na, defo not hardware. Has been as good as gold since I disconnected and reconnected. If it is hardware, I guess I'll have to save and by 780 or 2 of em


----------



## broken pixel

1.2 months later I'm still dealing with ASSUS on an R4E RMA. Pegatron sent me 2 bad boards during my so called advanced RMA. 2nd board works half ass, came with half the mem slots dead and the 1st pcie slot dead. That's what happens when a corp splits into 3 sub corporations.


----------



## one80

I'm having troubles controlling my fans separately - Fan Xpert gives me the option for only my CPU, and Chassis only.

For some reason my front and rear fans are "grouped" under Chassis, even though they're on separate headers.

All of the fans are PWM also.

Is there something simple I'm missing?


----------



## Joa3d43

..*.low PLL approach*...

...the other day, as I was cleaning out my swelling bookmarks folder, I ran across *MrTooShort*'s post about 'low PLL' in this thread (when left on 'auto' Asus - as always looking at the lowest common denominator - actually sets that at 1.9v on my R-IV-E...)

I had lowered it to 1.8 before anyhow,. but I tried CPU PLL of 1.60 and 1.65 (finally settled on 1.625 or so), expecting it to 'not work'. But apart from saving a bit of temps / vcore, it also works great in apps, for example in Cinbench per below

Thanks MrTooShort


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey...no problem!

I got the info from a knowledgeable member at the ROG forums and it does seem to help a little bit.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I remember running my R3E / i7 930 @ 4.3 Ghz with a PLL of 1.55025v


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Target CPU Frequency                  4294MHz
Target DRAM Frequency                1636MHz

LN2 Mode                              [No]***
QPI Loadline Calibration              [Yes]***

Sync Mode                             [Enabled]
AI Overclock Tuner                    [Manual]
OC From CPU level Up                  [Auto]
CPU Ratio Setting                     [21]  
CPU Turbo Power Limit                 [Disabled]

>CPU Configuration----------------------------
CPU Ratio Setting                     [21]
C1E Support                           [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher                   [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher        [Enabled]
Intel(R) Virtualiyation Tech          [Enabled]
CPU TM Function                       [Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit                   [Disabled]
Intel(R) HT Technology                [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores                [*ALL]
A20M                                  [Disabled]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(TM) Tech           [Disabled]
Intel(R) C-STATE Tech                 [Disabled]
C State package limit setting         [Auto]
----------------------------------------------

BCLK Frequency                        [204]
PCIE Frequency                        [102]
DRAM Frequency                        [1636]
UCLK Frequency                        [3672]
QPI Link Data Rate                    [Auto]

Memory Configuration Protect          [Disabled]

>DRAM Timing Control--------------------------
CAS# Latency                          [7]
RAS# to CAS# Delay                    [8]
RAS# PRE Time                         [7]
RAS# ACT Time                         [18]
RAS# to RAS# Delay                    [Auto]
REF Cycle Time                        [72]
WRITE Recovery Time                   [Auto]
READ to PRE Time                      [Auto]
FOUR ACT WIN Time                     [Auto]
Back-To-BackCAS# Delay                [Auto]

Timing Mode                           [1N]
Round Trip Latency on CHA             [Auto]
Round Trip Latency on CHB             [Auto]
Round Trip Latency on CHC             [Auto]

WRITE To READ Delay(DD)               [Auto]
WRITE To READ Delay(DR)               [Auto]
WRITE To READ Delay(SR)               [Auto]
READ To WRITE Delay(DD)               [Auto]
READ To WRITE Delay(DR)               [Auto]
READ To WRITE Delay(SR)               [Auto]
READ To READ Delay(DD)                [Auto]
READ To READ Delay(DR)                [Auto]
READ To READ Delay(SR)                [Auto]
WRITE To WRITE Delay(DD)              [Auto]
WRITE To WRITE Delay(DR)              [Auto]
WRITE To WRITE Delay(SR)              [Auto]
----------------------------------------------

CPU Differential Amplitude            [Auto]
CPU Clock Skew                        [Auto]
IOH Clock Skew                        [Auto]
------------ Extreme Engine Digi+ ------------
Digi+ PWR Mode                        [T-Balanced]
PWR Volt. Control                     [Auto]
Load-Line Calibration                 [Auto]
CPU Voltege OCP                       [Enabled]
CPU PWM Frequency                     [Auto]

Extreme OV                            [Disabled]
Extreme OC                            [Disabled]

CPU Voltage                           [1.35v]
CPU PLL Voltage                       [1.55025v]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage                 [1.30625v]
DRAM Bus Voltage                      [1.65625v]

>DRAM REF Voltages----------------------------
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA          [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA          [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB          [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB          [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC          [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC          [Auto]
----------------------------------------------

IOH Voltage                           [1.24591]
IOH PCIE Voltage                      [1.53756v]

ICH Voltage                           [1.12666v]
ICH PCIE Voltage                      [1.51106v]

---------- Spread Spectrum Control -----------
CPU Spread Spectrum                   [Disabled]
DRAM Spread Spectrum                  [Disabled]


----------



## mrgamer81

hi all. Few days ago, i bought this beautiful mobo, and everything is working great. But i have a little problem with my keyboard qpad mk-85 and my mouse steelseries sensei lights staying on, when my pc is off. Is there any thing in the bios i can turn off or on to fix this.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> hi all. Few days ago, i bought this beautiful mobo, and everything is working great. But i have a little problem with my keyboard qpad mk-85 and my mouse steelseries sensei lights staying on, when my pc is off. Is there any thing in the bios i can turn off or on to fix this.


This happens with my maximus v formula as well


----------



## marc0053

Do you guys think these temps are normal on a H220. ASUS rampage extreme 4 and 3930k @ 4.8GHz (1.344V)?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Do you guys think these temps are normal on a H220. ASUS rampage extreme 4 and 3930k @ 4.8GHz (1.344V)?


Which LLC setting? Looks a bit high for me temp wise, I try to stay under 80C stress testing. Also, what is your ambient temp for reference?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Which LLC setting? Looks a bit high for me temp wise, I try to stay under 80C stress testing. Also, what is your ambient temp for reference?


I have it set to medium
Ambient is about 24 degree C
Here is some additional info:


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, with only Medium LLC, I think those temps seem a little higher for that cooler, depending on what your ambient temp is.


----------



## marc0053

Sorry forgot to post ambient temp but it is about 24C


----------



## anubis1127

Ambient isn't too high. I would think you should be getting better performance out of the h220 than that. Only ~1.35V and temp spiking into the 90s seems a bit high for a 240 rad, and apogee hd drive, which is basically what the h220 is, correct? How do you have the fans configured, and how many/which type fans are you using on the radiator?


----------



## marc0053

Yes I believe it is an apogee hd drive.
The 2x 120mm radiator fans are the swiftech's Helix PWM stock fans.
And I have 3x 120mm stock CM case fans
I've used MX4 paste for the cpu/cooler interface


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Yes I believe it is an apogee hd drive.
> The 2x 120mm radiator fans are the swiftech's Helix PWM stock fans.
> And I have 3x 120mm stock CM case fans
> I've used MX4 paste for the cpu/cooler interface
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would have the top fans blow out and the rear exhaust blow in, I think it could help a little with your temps.


----------



## marc0053

Should I also keep the PSU the way it is or have the fan on top so it sucks air out of the case?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Should I also keep the PSU the way it is or have the fan on top so it sucks air out of the case?


The PSU is the way it should be as it sucks air in from the bottom and blows it out in the back.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I would have the top fans blow out and the rear exhaust blow in, I think it could help a little with your temps.


I have found the opposite to be true when watercooling. Typically I get better temps if my fans are intaking cooler air from outside the case. Doesn't hurt to experiment though.


----------



## Gorki

Anyone ever experienced that usb device does not initialize at startup?!Like keyboard, mouse or wireless? I have it happen on occasion but rare, not sure what could cause it since everything else is fine?! More volts maybe?! I'm probably missing something...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Should I also keep the PSU the way it is or have the fan on top so it sucks air out of the case?


Hey bud,









Leave the PSU that way.

Your ambient of 24°C is fine. I think you should flip your radiators fans. Remember, hot air tends to rise while cold air tends to go down. So the bottom of your case will always have colder intakes. *You can also add a bottom intake fan if you can.*

Also, temps of 85'C - 90'C are high, I would not go higher than 80'C with SB-E but I think they are about right with an OC of 4.8Ghz with H220.

Maybe you should drop to 4.6 - 4.7 Ghz.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey bud,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the PSU that way.
> 
> Your ambient of 24°C is fine. I think you should flip your radiators fans. Remember, hot air tends to rise while cold air tends to go down. So the bottom of your case will always have colder intakes. *You can also add a bottom intake fan if you can.*
> 
> Also, temps of 85'C - 90'C are high, I would not go higher than 80'C with SB-E but I think they are about right with an OC of 4.8Ghz with H220.
> 
> Maybe you should drop to 4.6 - 4.7 Ghz.


Hot air doesnt have the chance to rise bc of the fans except for small pockets. Pulling from the bottom is asking for huge anounts of dust


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dust filters.









Most cases have bottom and front intakes by default because you have more chance of having cold air underneath your case than above it.

Also, more and more cases have dust filters.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

How are you supposed to get lower temperatures exhausting through your cpu radiator? you get a few degrees drop from using top as intakees and running the cold air through the cpu just use the back fan as an exhaust... hot air isn't gonna rise through a radiator

and even with dust filters you still get dust.. Also ac vents tend to be on the ceiling pointing down top as intake makes way more sense

and WTH is with the eye roll. get off yourself

Edit: And those are crazy high temps considering I am getting 4717 maxing at 68 on a corsair h100
I use 125blk strapping though so that might make a difference.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> And those are crazy high temps considering I am getting 4717 maxing at 68 on a corsair h100
> I use 125blk strapping though so that might make a difference


Why do you need 125mhz strap?

You can't use EIST and C1E properly that way, unless you don't want it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why do you need 125mhz strap?
> 
> You can't use EIST and C1E properly that way, unless you don't want it.


well i don't have much of a choice because i can't get it stable with 100mhz strap. but I haven't noticed any issues, though I can't say i know what you are talking about. I got this platform to learn to OC. Yeah going top of the line gear for a 1st attempt is a wierd way to come at it but I don't build computers very often so I splurged and go hard or go homeless. I went into this system knowing how to put a component in a slot.(well I can put pcs together like nothing so next step was OC) That and I know testing parameters.. Anyways all I know is my current setting doesn't flash error code 40 and was aida 64 stable for 3hours and now its folding. I had it around 100mhz when i first got it then I thought that seeing as the 100 strap has FSB of 3800 any cpu clock past that is basically worthless. so I decided to aim for 5ghz at 5.1 fsb It's in my nature. I am at 125 based on necessity and my nature. I built this to have as little bottlenecks as possible.

Edit: also my ambient is about the same as his. maybe that's why I am at 125 I follow my components lead. whatever they want


----------



## ugotd8

Double post much ?


----------



## Maximization

well if it makes a difference for a 3820 you alwys have to move up BLCK and strap, thats just the way that CPU rolls.

a 3980 will de divine


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well i don't have much of a choice because i can't get it stable with 100mhz strap. but I haven't noticed any issues, though I can't say i know what you are talking about. I got this platform to learn to OC. Yeah going top of the line gear for a 1st attempt is a wierd way to come at it but I don't build computers very often so I splurged and go hard or go homeless. I went into this system knowing how to put a component in a slot.(well I can put pcs together like nothing so next step was OC) That and I know testing parameters.. Anyways all I know is my current setting doesn't flash error code 40 and was aida 64 stable for 3hours and now its folding. I had it around 100mhz when i first got it then I thought that seeing as the 100 strap has FSB of 3800 any cpu clock past that is basically worthless. so I decided to aim for 5ghz at 5.1 fsb It's in my nature. I am at 125 based on necessity and my nature. I built this to have as little bottlenecks as possible.
> 
> Edit: also my ambient is about the same as his. maybe that's why I am at 125 I follow my components lead. whatever they want


...nothing wrong with strap125 (or higher if your CPU can do it)...on the contrary: There are of course Intel's Engineers who just added straps 125 etc to Ivy >> for Haswell (!). Also, on my 3970X (others may differ), I save some v-core as also expressed by lower VIDs per below...and of those 55 'results' below in the spoiler, about half were with the 3970X (the others w/a deliided Ivy), and at least 75% of that was strap125.

One very special speed is strap125 / 5GHz, given that the rated FSB is not only faster by 50%+ compared to strap100, but running at an identical speed to the CPU (you can test that out easily w/CPU-Z)

If I could run strap250, I would





















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sniperpowa

Im getting a second card tommorow. Which pcie slot should I run two 780's to get both x16 lanes?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Im getting a second card tommorow. Which pcie slot should I run two 780's to get both x16 lanes?


...on RIVE > PCI Slot "4"


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## sniperpowa

Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## deafboy

For those of you with the intel performance tuning protection plan, do you guys know how long it actually lasts... same as the normal warranty?


----------



## sniperpowa

I think its 3 years I just purchased it yesterday.


----------



## deafboy

Glad to hear, lol. I keep seeing people saying a year but that doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## AMC

Just got the Gene. Time to try 3 way sli soon


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Just got the Gene. Time to try 3 way sli soon


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have 2 dct 680s in the mail along with a very special sli bridge. I am using a dco as we speak. its folding like a boss too... they will be here tomorrow. and the trisli 3slot cards
-

6/26/2013 - Wednesday
2:49 pm
Arrived at FedEx location

PHOENIX, AZ

oh god so close yet so far
. well probably just the 2 new ones till the bridge arRIVEs from canadia (any tips to get it stable at 1293mhz? it keeps trying to go there but it fails to initiate dx 11 sometimes at 1300+ it artifacts seriously its why I bought 2 dcts i set it at 1230 it gos 1245 1245 it goes 1267 1267 it stays but still has issues with dx11 or it will crash after a bit of gaming. if noone wants to answer its cool. I just thought I'd ask)

And people asked why i had 125 blk... hehehee looks like it was obvious

also anyone try 4 sticks of F3-12800CL6D-4GBPI on a rive?


----------



## stren

Has anyone tried a xeon and 128GB of memory on the R4E? It doesn't seem to be officially supported.

I need more memory for my cad tools, and 64GB isn't going to cut it so the R4E/3930K may have to go in favor of a p9x79 ws and a e5-2687w or e5-1660 with some ecc memory. It seems like that is officially supported at least even if no ecc memory is on the QVL for the WS board.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Has anyone tried a xeon and 128GB of memory on the R4E? It doesn't seem to be officially supported.
> 
> I need more memory for my cad tools, and 64GB isn't going to cut it so the R4E/3930K may have to go in favor of a p9x79 ws and a e5-2687w or e5-1660 with some ecc memory. It seems like that is officially supported at least even if no ecc memory is on the QVL for the WS board.


as far as will it run the memory it depends on what speed. but I am pretty sure that xeons are not supported


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, no official xeon support.


----------



## anubis1127

I could throw one of my e5-2680s in my RIVF to see if it'd work....but that sounds like a lot of work. I also only have 64gb of ECC, sorry stren.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> as far as will it run the memory it depends on what speed. but I am pretty sure that xeons are not supported


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, no official xeon support.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I could throw one of my e5-2680s in my RIVF to see if it'd work....but that sounds like a lot of work. I also only have 64gb of ECC, sorry stren.


Thanks







Has anyone seen a build with the x79 WS board with 128GB of ram in it?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a build with the x79 WS board with 128GB of ram in it?


Why not just go with a z9pe-d8 WS board, and TWO e5-2687Ws?? I know that board supports 128gb of ram.

[edit]

Actually it looks like the "P9X79-E WS" board should support 128gb too. It's a newer rev of the x79 WS board.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Why not just go with a z9pe-d8 WS board, and TWO e5-2687Ws?? I know that board supports 128gb of ram.
> 
> [edit]
> Actually it looks like the "P9X79-E WS" board should support 128gb too. It's a newer rev of the x79 WS board.


Ah because two 2687s is 2K more, and I could get away with a single e5-1550 which would be half the price of the 2687 lol.

Yeah that was the board i meant, I don't see anything about 128 official support though, certainly no ECC in the QVL even though it should be supported with this board.

It does say unbuffered ECC only though, and the 16GB sticks all seem to be buffered, so I may have to go with 2x2687w and a Z9 board


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah because two 2687s is 2K more, and I could get away with a single e5-1550 which would be half the price of the 2687 lol.
> 
> Yeah that was the board i meant, I don't see anything about 128 official support though, certainly no ECC in the QVL even though it should be supported with this board.
> 
> It does say unbuffered ECC only though, and the 16GB sticks all seem to be buffered, so I may have to go with 2x2687w and a Z9 board


Yeah, I guess I don't see official support either. Hrm... You could save some money going the spicey route on the chips, I put my z9 rig together for under $1500 with 2x e5 2680 ES chips, and 64gb ECC.


----------



## Scorpion667

Are there any aftermarket mosfet heatsinks for the R4E? I don't want to WC it just yet.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Are there any aftermarket mosfet heatsinks for the R4E? I don't want to WC it just yet.


No just waterblocks


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Has anyone tried a xeon and 128GB of memory on the R4E? It doesn't seem to be officially supported.
> 
> I need more memory for my cad tools, and 64GB isn't going to cut it so the R4E/3930K may have to go in favor of a p9x79 ws and a e5-2687w or e5-1660 with some ecc memory. It seems like that is officially supported at least even if no ecc memory is on the QVL for the WS board.


...not sure if this is helpful, but I recall seeing senior Asus folks saying that when 16 GB high-density Ram chips (Non-ECC) become available, X79 and Z77 (and for that matter Z87) dram lanes could run them (and thus double their respective capacity to 128GB and 64GB)...but that refers to the boards / chip-sets only - obviously you also need a CPU that can address it and have an IMC that can run it a decent speed...

...are you near a bigger computer store that would let you try out 128 GB RAM and may be a Xeon on RIVE as part of a conditional sale ? Xeon E-4610 LG2011 is quite close to the 3970X in some regards, though others obviously not..... http://ark.intel.com/products/64602


----------



## z0ki

HI guys, Ok now I am really pissed!!! I am now on my second rampage iv extreme after the first one did not want to turn on even though the lights on the mobo were on, Now this one is doing the exact same thing!

The START/RESET lights up lit up along with the BIOS light on the bottom but it just WILL NOT TURN ON!









Is this board really that ****?

I tried taking my ram sticks out and doing 1 at a time, with no go, taken the GPU out still no go, Tested PSU and that works, unplugged all hard drives and still no go.

This is the SECOND time i've had this problem with this damn board and im fed up!

What is causing this crap? I see this has happened to a fair few people but there is no real solution apart from RMA. The PC worked fine up till now, i woke up turned it on and nothing


----------



## zhrooms

Took this picture a few days ago and thought you might like it, 8x4GB Kingston HyperX Beast 2400MHz CL11



Keywords: Kingston HyperX Hyper X Beast Series 1600 1866 2133 2400 MHz CL9 CL10 CL11
Triple Quad Channel Eight 8 8x RIVE ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79


----------



## nleksan

Was it from overclocking?

Try switching to the other BIOS... I managed to corrupt one of my BIOS's from a bad OC, and haven't had the time to clear the CMOS, but switching to the other worked like a charm.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Was it from overclocking?
> 
> Try switching to the other BIOS... I managed to corrupt one of my BIOS's from a bad OC, and haven't had the time to clear the CMOS, but switching to the other worked like a charm.


well i just flashed to the latest bios so i was running on stock, i tried to switch to bios 2 with no luck.

Just then i tried to turn it on and it turned on, I find when it goes to sleep it's in such a deep sleep that it will not turn back on!

Is this an issue with the latest bios firmware?

***EDIT***

I will note it wont wake during parted magic sleep to secure erase


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> well i just flashed to the latest bios so i was running on stock, i tried to switch to bios 2 with no luck.
> 
> Just then i tried to turn it on and it turned on, I find when it goes to sleep it's in such a deep sleep that it will not turn back on!
> 
> Is this an issue with the latest bios firmware?


...there have been posts about the latest BIOS causing some headaches for some...can you flash back to BIOS 4004 or even a version before then (ie 3602) - might at least eliminate one of the variables you're dealing with in this mystery. ...don't want to sound like a fan-boy, but have nothing but good to say about the RIVE, even after trying some pretty wild OC's with it...it is however sensitive to RAM types / quantities IMO


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...there have been posts about the latest BIOS causing some headaches for some...can you flash back to BIOS 4004 or even a version before then (ie 3602) - might at least eliminate one of the variables you're dealing with in this mystery. ...don't want to sound like a fan-boy, but have nothing but good to say about the RIVE, even after trying some pretty wild OC's with it...it is however sensitive to RAM types / quantities IMO


I'll revert back to 4004 as that was what i was on prior so i'll try that one again and report back once my computer boots up again


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'll revert back to 4004 as that was what i was on prior so i'll try that one again and report back once my computer boots up again


...good luck ! Also, do you have access to another set of x79-proven RAM from a friend for testing ?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good luck ! Also, do you have access to another set of x79-proven RAM from a friend for testing ?


Just went back to BIOS v4004 loaded up parted magic went to secure erase asked to put my PC into Sleep mode, Did that and then again it won't wake up so i have to turn it off at the PSU switch for a while for it to boot up again.

I got compatible RAM for the RIVE, 16gb but i also have another set of ram that is also compatible with the RIVE which still gives the same scenario.

When it boots next time around im going to boot into windows and put the PC in a sleep state and see if it wakes up, if it does then it seem's it could be parted magic that is playing up (which im hoping it is only that)

If it doesn't wake from sleep whilst in windows then im guessing i got a bigger more deeper issue at hand


----------



## z0ki

OK managed to turn my rig on and i went into windows, I put the computer to sleep and it woke up so i thought ok i'll try again, I put it to sleep and bam it now won't wake up from sleep!

What the hell is going on with it?









I'm stumped


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> OK managed to turn my rig on and i went into windows, I put the computer to sleep and it woke up so i thought ok i'll try again, I put it to sleep and bam it now won't wake up from sleep!
> 
> What the hell is going on with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stumped


...at least partial good news though re the 1st 'cycle...I don't consider myself an expert on sleep modes, but you don't seem to be dealing with a hardware failure if I understand your descriptions correctly. Further, don't really know much about 'parted magic' but when I typed it in Google w/sleep mode, I got a lot of hits like '*my computer fails to wake up from sleep mode wi/parted magic'* i.e this: http://forums.partedmagic.com/viewtopic.php?t=2197

...so what I would do right now is to take 'parted magic' out of the equation, just for now, if you can...if you still have problems after that, go into the BIOS / CPU Power Management and turn off all power-saving features (C states, Intel SpeedStep etc). The same holds for your Win 7 power saving settings.

You base point should be a perfectly running (not asleep) system you can test out with your programs to see if everything hums along. Then, I would start re-activating one power management feature after another, until he problem re-appears - but first, I would see what the parted magic forum on sleep modes say...


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...at least partial good news though re the 1st 'cycle...I don't consider myself an expert on sleep modes, but you don't seem to be dealing with a hardware failure if I understand your descriptions correctly. Further, don't really know much about 'parted magic' but when I typed it in Google w/sleep mode, I got a lot of hits like '*my computer fails to wake up from sleep mode wi/parted magic'* i.e this: http://forums.partedmagic.com/viewtopic.php?t=2197
> 
> ...so what I would do right now is to take 'parted magic' out of the equation, just for now, if you can...if you still have problems after that, go into the BIOS / CPU Power Management and turn off all power-saving features (C states, Intel SpeedStep etc). The same holds for your Win 7 power saving settings.
> 
> You base point should be a perfectly running (not asleep) system you can test out with your programs to see if everything hums along. Then, I would start re-activating one power management feature after another, until he problem re-appears - but first, I would see what the parted magic forum on sleep modes say...


I came across that post earlier actually and went through it and tried what someone said but it didn't work... As i said i managed to get into windows after the power switch on the PSU was set to off for some time, i then put it to sleep it came out of sleep then i put it back to sleep and it didn't wake up with only the START/RESET and BIOS lights actually on. So now i have to switch it off at the PSU for some time again for it to boot up.

I will try to turn off all the C-States and see if it makes a difference... Once im in windows it works fine it's just once it is in a sleep state i have no chance of waking it up!

this is my second RIVE now that i've had a similar issue and im starting to lose hope about this board







Spent $1000 on getting 2 of these boards only for it to start playing up again, im quite pissed as you guys can imagine!

I will also note that when i turn it off at the switch and await for the lights to fade away, i then turn it back on but it doesn't turn on right away i have to turn the main power switch on the PSU off and wait and wait and wait then turn it on, But this sometimes does not always work but sometimes it does.. Just tested another PSU i have here and it's no difference


----------



## UNOE

I added two pumps to my loop and more Radiators. My OC is looking much better now. Pretty stoked. I'm testing a 4.9Ghz. Only getting up to 70c.
Also seems like I need lower voltage now overall. But that might be more due to only have one GPU vs. three.

I think 24/7 5.0Ghz is pretty due able now though so I'm excited.


----------



## z0ki

I will also add; That when i put my PC into sleep DEBUG code goes from AA to 03

03 = system agent initialization before microcode loading

Not sure if this has anything to do with it? Maybe someone can elaborate?

Now my PC does not even want to turn on at all...

I'm tempted to throw it in the bin CPU and all and build another one this is just absurd it's happen twice now, But whereas earlier i would turn it off at the PSU for a while then back on the PC will boot now nothing


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I added two pumps to my loop and more Radiators. My OC is looking much better now. Pretty stoked. I'm testing a 4.9Ghz. Only getting up to 70c.
> Also seems like I need lower voltage now overall. But that might be more due to only have one GPU vs. three.
> 
> I think 24/7 5.0Ghz is pretty due able now though so I'm excited.


Very nice!


----------



## UNOE

Also got the ram up to 10-12-12 @2400 now. More cooling is key it seems.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try the bios released mid december or late november.. that one seems to be the magic one for me. 4004 was just adding 49xx support.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I will also add; That when i put my PC into sleep DEBUG code goes from AA to 03
> 
> 03 = system agent initialization before microcode loading
> 
> Not sure if this has anything to do with it? Maybe someone can elaborate?
> 
> Now my PC does not even want to turn on at all...
> 
> I'm tempted to throw it in the bin CPU and all and build another one this is just absurd it's happen twice now, But whereas earlier i would turn it off at the PSU for a while then back on the PC will boot now nothing


after you get the right settings it'll be fine. thats what happened when i upgraded to 4004. try 3301


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> after you get the right settings it'll be fine. thats what happened when i upgraded to 4004. try 3301


Hey mate im trying to revert back to an older BIOS version, I renamed the file to R4E.ROM and plugged it into the ROG white USB port on the rear, and i hold down the LINK button and it it flashes then the USB stick flashes for about 2 seconds and that's it?

Any ideas?

I also tried ERALL.ROM but the same thing happens

**EDIT**

Scrap that got it working, about to see if my issue is now fixed


----------



## z0ki

Alright, well I loaded up an older BIOS went into parted magic managed to secure erase my ssd after being promoted to put my pc in a sleep, I woke it up with my mouse did the erase so I turned off the computer inserted my windows 7 usb stick turned the pc on and it doesn't even turn on lol. So now I have to turn it off at the PSU wait a while then turn it back on then install windows. Something is not right and it's got me frustrated as all hell


----------



## deafboy

You guys think we'll get fan xpert II?

I'm kind of jealous of some of the z87 utilities.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You guys think we'll get fan xpert II?
> 
> I'm kind of jealous of some of the z87 utilities.


I kinda doubt it watch it be something they put in there new ivy-e boards and never put on the rive. This is going off of my personal experience ai suite 3 is out and I don't think they intend on adding it to the maximus v formula I have


----------



## deafboy

Well their current x79 boards are the IVY-E boards...


----------



## z0ki

Alright, well I loaded up an older BIOS went into parted magic managed to secure erase my ssd after being promoted to put my pc in a sleep, I woke it up with my mouse did the erase so I turned off the computer inserted my windows 7 usb stick turned the pc on and it doesn't even turn on lol. So now I have to turn it off at the PSU wait a while then turn it back on then install windows. Something is not right and it's got me frustrated as all hell..

This is my second rampage iv extreme in as many months and $1000 down the drain with 2 BS dud motherboards... Surely my luck cannot me that bad?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Well their current x79 boards are the IVY-E boards...


I wouldn't be surprised if they sell new boards when ivy-e comes out sure the current x79 board are compatible with ivy-e but almost everybody I talked to says there'll be new boards for ivy-e probably bringing some of the features that the new z87 boards have like gigabytes switchable op amps or asrocks water proof coating


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> OK managed to turn my rig on and i went into windows, I put the computer to sleep and it woke up so i thought ok i'll try again, I put it to sleep and bam it now won't wake up from sleep!
> 
> What the hell is going on with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stumped
> 
> 
> 
> ...if you still have problems after that, go into the BIOS / CPU Power Management and turn off all power-saving features (C states, Intel SpeedStep etc). The same holds for your Win 7 power saving settings.
Click to expand...

Just want to point out the C-States have nothing to do with computer sleep/hibernate. It's the states where CPU goes into when idling if enabled. So, disabling them doesn't really have any purpose on troubleshooting computer sleep/wake problem.

I just want to point it out because some people confused CPU _sleep states_ (C-States) with computer sleep/hibernate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I will also add; That when i put my PC into sleep DEBUG code goes from AA to 03
> 
> 03 = system agent initialization before microcode loading
> 
> Not sure if this has anything to do with it? Maybe someone can elaborate?
> 
> Now my PC does not even want to turn on at all...
> 
> I'm tempted to throw it in the bin CPU and all and build another one this is just absurd it's happen twice now, But whereas earlier i would turn it off at the PSU for a while then back on the PC will boot now nothing


You should look at _ACPI/ASL Checkpoints_ table:-
0x03 = System is entering S3 sleep mode.

So that code is correct. I don't know why you unable to wake it up again unless somehow... Did you disabled keyboard & mouse ability to wake up computer from sleep? Anyway I don't think this is hardware problem, just messed up ACPI table.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Just want to point out the C-States have nothing to do with computer sleep/hibernate. It's the states where CPU goes into when idling if enabled. So, disabling them doesn't really have any purpose on troubleshooting computer sleep/wake problem.
> 
> I just want to point it out because some people confused CPU _sleep states_ (C-States) with computer sleep/hibernate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should look at _ACPI/ASL Checkpoints_ table:-
> 0x03 = System is entering S3 sleep mode.
> 
> So that code is correct. I don't know why you unable to wake it up again unless somehow... Did you disabled keyboard & mouse ability to wake up computer from sleep? Anyway I don't think this is hardware problem, just messed up ACPI table.


What do you recommend on doing on fixing the issue with ACPI table? Is it something that is fixable?


----------



## _REAPER_

5 days and a wake up and I will be home.. Looking forward to working with everyone to get my overclock up and running


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> What do you recommend on doing on fixing the issue with ACPI table? Is it something that is fixable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Just want to point out the C-States have nothing to do with computer sleep/hibernate. It's the states where CPU goes into when idling if enabled. So, disabling them doesn't really have any purpose on troubleshooting computer sleep/wake problem.
> 
> I just want to point it out because some people confused CPU _sleep states_ (C-States) with computer sleep/hibernate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should look at _ACPI/ASL Checkpoints_ table:-
> 0x03 = System is entering S3 sleep mode.
> 
> So that code is correct. I don't know why you unable to wake it up again unless somehow... Did you disabled keyboard & mouse ability to wake up computer from sleep? Anyway I don't think this is hardware problem, just messed up ACPI table.


...basically agree, though was referring earlier to s.th. like 'C2E' which have seen create a similar (but not identical) problem a few years back...but really don't know what is going on with this system...still wondering about that 'parted magic' though

source = http://www.ingmarverheij.com


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> What do you recommend on doing on fixing the issue with ACPI table? Is it something that is fixable?


If you didn't change anything in Device Manager, like untick _"Allow this device to wake the computer"_, then I have no idea how to fixed it. Of course this only relevant if the problem only happen with Windows. Even if booted with Parted Magic, usually if keyboard & mouse unable to wake up the computer, pressing the power button should be able to wake it up. My best guess the reason why you unable to wake up the computer after Parted Magic put computer to sleep, is the computer was actually failed to enter sleep mode successfully. It look like successfully go to sleep but not.

I'm not familiar with Parted Magic, so I don't know how it can effect Windows too. Does the issue with previous motherboard also related to Parted Magic? Even if Parted Magic change anything, it should be return to default or reset when you do complete power cycle (turn off PSU).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...basically agree, though was referring earlier to s.th. like 'C2E' which have seen create a similar (but not identical) problem a few years back...but really don't know what is going on with this system...still wondering about that 'parted magic' though
> 
> source = http://www.ingmarverheij.com
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Better refer to official documentation for LGA 2011 processors. There are two types of C-States; Core C-States & Package C-States. There is only _Package C2 State_ for LGA 2011. Anyway, ASUS usually _blocked_ Package C-States in their BIOS. So not possible CPU can enter Package C2 state. BTW, even ASUS blocked Package C-States, Core C-States is more than enough for CPU power saving when idle, if you need such feature especially including to anyone using manual/fixed voltage & STRAP >100.



Example of CPU cores spending in C-States when idle. I'm don't know how they calculate the percentage but it's amount of time CPU cores spending in the individual C-States at any given time. Too bad they don't make the software for CPU with more than 4 cores though.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 5 days and a wake up and I will be home.. Looking forward to working with everyone to get my overclock up and running


Good to hear, and welcome home soldier!! HOOAH!!!!


----------



## Joa3d43

...on the (enabled) c-states @ Rampage IV, this ROG thread is a start and some posts there lead to more detailed info
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?23675-Is-it-safe-to-turn-off-all-the-C-state-%28C1E-C3-C6-C7%29-Rampage-4-Extreme



...on trying to help the fellow with the parted magic sleep issue, the only other time I ran across s.th. like that apart from the earlier reference was with an earlier generation of Asus mobo, running Windows Server 2000 (so some years ago)...there, the issue related to the integrated network chip not working right re settings on 'sleep / wake up'...as near as I recall, substituting a separate Intel NIC card solved the issue - but that may have had entirely different causes than what you are facing, apart from being a different generation - sincerely hope you get to the bottom of the issue


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they sell new boards when ivy-e comes out sure the current x79 board are compatible with ivy-e but almost everybody I talked to says there'll be new boards for ivy-e probably bringing some of the features that the new z87 boards have like gigabytes switchable op amps or asrocks water proof coating


I feel like if that was the case they would be slowing down production on the Rampage IV series, which a rep said they aren't doing anytime soon.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they sell new boards when ivy-e comes out sure the current x79 board are compatible with ivy-e but almost everybody I talked to says there'll be new boards for ivy-e probably bringing some of the features that the new z87 boards have like gigabytes switchable op amps or asrocks water proof coating
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like if that was the case they would be slowing down production on the Rampage IV series, which a rep said they aren't doing anytime soon.
Click to expand...

We'll see this is all speculation so yeah


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I feel like if that was the case they would be slowing down production on the Rampage IV series, which a rep said they aren't doing anytime soon.


Yeah given that there is no new chipset I wouldn't imagine asus will change anything. At most we'll see a real black edition late in the game. We will see the evga X79 dark soon though. Maybe gigabyte will release an improved high end board, but that's all I'd expect.


----------



## deafboy

I'm expecting bios updates and that's about it...not sure what they could even add.


----------



## UNOE

Looks like this will be my new 24/7 clocks

offset of 0.060v - 4.8Ghz
2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 1t @ 1.65

I passed Prime with 1344 FFT for 71 min with 10.5GB or ram loaded. This is mid day on hot day temps outside are about 81F. So even though I would really like to get 5.0Ghz it would probably be little to hot on the core temps in the summer this is not bad at all though.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/9aec.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/4m7l.jpg/


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm expecting bios updates and that's about it...not sure what they could even add.


some external box like the M4E has, or real overclocking buttons, or going xlatx fora real 10 slotter, quad sli + physx lulz, PLX lane splitter ex11 style, sata express


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Looks like this will be my new 24/7 clocks
> 
> offset of 0.060v - 4.8Ghz
> 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 1t @ 1.65
> 
> I passed Prime with 1344 FFT for 71 min with 10.5GB or ram loaded. This is mid day on hot day temps outside are about 81F. So even though I would really like to get 5.0Ghz it would probably be little to hot on the core temps in the summer this is not bad at all though.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/9aec.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/4m7l.jpg/


Nice! I need to get a watercooling setup.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> some external box like the M4E has, or real overclocking buttons, or going xlatx fora real 10 slotter, quad sli + physx lulz, PLX lane splitter ex11 style, sata express


^ this and possibly VRM waterblocks ?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> some external box like the M4E has, or real overclocking buttons, or going xlatx fora real 10 slotter, quad sli + physx lulz, PLX lane splitter ex11 style, sata express


You mean the external box that reviewers are moaning about because of how much it sucks? lol.

Screw PLX chips...

Sata express would be nice, but I dont see that really being supported. XL-ATX would be nice. kind of pointless, but nice.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm expecting bios updates and that's about it...not sure what they could even add.


...still early days re mobos but Rampage IV / X79 certainly will run IB-E (in fact, the last few BIOS updates presumably have IB-E support already, per release notes). That said, I would be surprised if Asus wouldn't come out with an X89/99 Rampage V board...while that would support more of the fast SATA and USB3 etc, the real question whether there is an increase in performance with that vs an IB-E / Rampage IV X79...time will tell. Another question would be subsequent Haswell-E support of X89/99

I also expect Asus to update the OC key and such to what they have shown with the new Z87 Max VI Extreme, i.e. that spiffy 'OC panel' and Extreme Digi III etc ...these guys do know their way around our wallets


----------



## deafboy

Well Haswell E is on a different socket so I'm going to say they are going to focus on getting ready for that.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Well Haswell E is on a different socket so I'm going to say they are going to focus on getting ready for that.


..may be - I have also seen (below) that Haswell-E _might be_ compatible with LG2011 (-3) as well as LGA2013...a lot of rumours out there for now... that's why I see references / quote above both X89 and X99 (different sockets, ie one for IB-E, the other for Haswell-E ?).

...wccftech.com has this:" Haswell-E Compatible With X99 Chipset and LGA2011-3 Socket - DDR4 Support Confirmed"

wccftech story


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Haswell-E Compatible With X99 Chipset and LGA2011-3 Socket - DDR4 Support Confirmed

We know that Ivy Bridge-E launches in Q3 2013 and would consist of three SKUs which would be compatible with the current LGA 2011 socket and X79 chipset based motherboards. A year after its launch, the Ivy Bridge-E would be replaced by the Haswell-E platform which brings alot of new developments along with it. Haswell-E would be compatible with the X99 chipset which we heard off a while ago. Not much is known what improvement or key features X99 chipset has to offer but we can point out the addition of SATA Express support with the Haswell-E platform.

Now the most intresting thing about the slide is that while Haswell-E processors would be compatible with LGA 2011 socket, they would also offer compatibility with the new LGA 2013 socket. Now the LGA 2013 socket can be seen mentioned in the slide as (2011-3), now we can't officially say that it would be a new socket so we will have to wait for some official reports. But i guess that since VR-Zone is reporting that Haswell-E would be the first platform to officially bring DDR4 support to consumers, Intel could develop LGA 2013 motherboards with DDR4 DIMMs compatibility while the LGA 2011 socket would restrict users to LGA 2011 socket. Another possibility is that the LGA 2011 socket would feature the X79 chipset which would be backwards compatible with Haswell-E but to gain access to DDR4 support, users would have to move towards the X99 chipset based LGA 2013 motherboards.

So DDR4 or not, its good to know that we won't have to wait over two years for a platform to replace the Ivy Bridge-E processors. Other reports mention that Haswell-E would bring 8-12 core SKUs in Intel's desktop platform. Whether or not this hold truth, only time would tell.

Read more: http://wccftech.com/intel-roadmap-confirms-x99-chipset-ddr4-haswell-e-processors-compatible-socket-lga-20113/#ixzz2XSaLKN79


----------



## deafboy

2011-3 is a different socket than 2011. So either way it's different.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 2011-3 is a different socket than 2011. So either way it's different.


...I must be reading this differently then...from the above spoiler

:" Now the most intresting thing about the slide is that while Haswell-E processors would be compatible with LGA 2011 socket, they would also offer compatibility with the new LGA 2013 socket. ...Intel could develop LGA 2013 motherboards with DDR4 DIMMs compatibility *while the LGA 2011 socket would restrict users to LGA 2011 socket.* Another *possibility is that the LGA 2011 socket would feature the X79 chipset which would be backwards compatible with Haswell-E* but to gain access to DDR4 support, users would have to move towards the X99 chipset based LGA 2013 motherboards."


----------



## deafboy

2011 has the same number of pins as 2011-3 but the use of the pins are going to be different. I don't see how they could make it backwards compatible. lol. Software updates aren't going to change the traces.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...still early days re mobos but Rampage IV / X79 certainly will run IB-E (in fact, the last few BIOS updates presumably have IB-E support already, per release notes). That said, I would be surprised if Asus wouldn't come out with an X89/99 Rampage V board...while that would support more of the fast SATA and USB3 etc, the real question whether there is an increase in performance with that vs an IB-E / Rampage IV X79...time will tell. Another question would be subsequent Haswell-E support of X89/99
> 
> I also expect Asus to update the OC key and such to what they have shown with the new Z87 Max VI Extreme, i.e. that spiffy 'OC panel' and Extreme Digi III etc ...these guys do know their way around our wallets


Asus doesn't simple choice to relase X88/99 it would have to be developed by Intel. Any pretty much from the looks of it Intel is not releasing a new chipset for this socket.

Look at x58 LGA1366 the last E chipset/socket as a example as to what to expect.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Asus doesn't simple choice to relase X88/99 it would have to be developed by Intel. Any pretty much from the looks of it Intel is not releasing a new chipset for this socket.
> 
> Look at x58 LGA1366 the last E chipset/socket as a example as to what to expect.


...I think we agree on much of this...simply saying that if Intel releases an X89 (as it seems likely as there are folks beta-testing it now), than Asus will surely offer a Rampage V / X89, notwithstanding that X79 / Rampage IV will be able to run IB-E.









...ditto for if/when Intel releases the X99...Asus would likely offer a Rampage model for that, also. ...It's the backward compatibility rumours to X79 / LGA2011 w/Haswell-E (essentially two generations) which are still a bit too undefined to draw firmer conclusions on...

...but I know this much: When IB-E comes out in the fall, I will drop one into my X-79 Rampage IV Extreme and be quite excited about it...







.that, and happy also that I don't have to delid it (like I did w/my Ivy...) >>> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403246/coolaler-i7-4960x-delidded


----------



## sniperpowa

Anyone have any good tips on overclocking with this board? I've made it to 4.6ghz but it takes 1.38 vcore I think there is somethings I could try to get the voltage down and the system stable. I came from a Maximus IV Extreme Z68 and I had it at 4.8ghz stable on air it had less options to OC than this board. I have the LLC at high I tried medium and I wasn't stable till I put it on high. I used a multimeter to check VCore and was exactly 1.38v. Im running it with offset to hit 1.38v and using turbo mode so the processor downclocks when not on load. My temps on prime95 peak around 68-70c on hottest core . A guide for this board or personal experience would help alot.


----------



## deafboy

There is a couple links to guides in the first post in this thread....

Although I generally follow these:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/0_50
http://rog.asus.com/51072012/rampage-iv-motherboards/asus-rampage-iv-extreme-easy-overclocking-guide/
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## alancsalt

Few guide links in the first post of this thread..









EDIT: Dontcha feel peeved when a new post doesn't show up until after you post...


----------



## sniperpowa

Thanks guy Im back to stock and will slowly work my way up!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Few guide links in the first post of this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Dontcha feel peeved when a new post doesn't show up until after you post...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> EDIT: Dontcha feel peeved when a new post doesn't show up until after you post...


Yes, that happens to me all the time.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'm not sure that the new rog tool doesn't work on our motherboards.. and theres an entirely different oc tool/fan controller for the front of your pc


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on trying to help the fellow with the parted magic sleep issue, the only other time I ran across s.th. like that apart from the earlier reference was with an earlier generation of Asus mobo, running Windows Server 2000 (so some years ago)...there, the issue related to the integrated network chip not working right re settings on 'sleep / wake up'...as near as I recall, substituting a separate Intel NIC card solved the issue - but that may have had entirely different causes than what you are facing, apart from being a different generation - sincerely hope you get to the bottom of the issue


There is high chance sleep can broken on desktop computer because all of the drivers for different hardware must _play_ nicely, which sometime not, for sleep to work. Parted Magic is in a form of bootable media with it own operating system. I'd say it's not ACPI-aware OS, on x79 platform at least. Unfortunately I have no idea how to fixed this though. I also hope *z0ki* able to get the bottom of the issue. My recommendation is using different software that able to secure erase SSD without _"freezed locked"_ issue like Parted Magic have with your drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm expecting bios updates and that's about it...not sure what they could even add.


Me too. I could extract CPUID from BIOS file if anyone interested & compare it with current LGA 2011 processors CPUID. The ones that not match will probably belong to IVY-E. About the rumours, my stand right now is just wait & see.


----------



## Kires

Hello all, I have a question!

I really want to get the Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR sound card which uses a PCI Express Interface. I have two GeForce GTX 680 Classifieds in SLI which take slots 1 and 4. Well, the 4th slot covers my 5th... Will the card still work if I put it in the 3rd?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


----------



## deafboy

It uses the 2x interface right? I'd grab a ribbon extension and use slot 5 since it uses the PCH so you will still maintain 16x and 16x

edit...

I should note though that you won't notice any performance hit by dropping down to 8x


----------



## Scorpion667

So about that 4930k's memory controller.

quad channel 2800Mhz CL10 anyone?

would be nice


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Hello all, I have a question!
> 
> I really want to get the Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR sound card which uses a PCI Express Interface. I have two GeForce GTX 680 Classifieds in SLI which take slots 1 and 4. Well, the 4th slot covers my 5th... Will the card still work if I put it in the 3rd?


Im using slot 3 with two GTX 780's and the cards are running @ x16 still.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Im using slot 3 with two GTX 780's and the cards are running @ x16 still.


Thanks! Thats all I needed to hear! BTW, how can you tell they are still running at x16?

I also noticed that you had some classifieds, are your 780's a big difference compared to those classified's?


----------



## PedroC1999

By using GPU z and stressing the card, it shows in a box close to the BIOS export


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Hello all, I have a question!
> 
> I really want to get the Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR sound card which uses a PCI Express Interface. I have two GeForce GTX 680 Classifieds in SLI which take slots 1 and 4. Well, the 4th slot covers my 5th... Will the card still work if I put it in the 3rd?


Yes, you can put your sound card in that slot or any other slot and it won't affect your others card running 16x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> So about that 4930k's memory controller.
> 
> quad channel 2800Mhz CL10 anyone?
> 
> would be nice


I have ram that can do that too, so I'm hyped!


----------



## chino1974

That's odd. I tried running my 7970's in slots 1 & 3 to be able use a bridge i had. But the second card only ran at pci-e x8 not sure if it was the slot arrangement or something else. But once i switched it to 1 & 4 both went back to 16x


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1 and 4 are 16x are both 16x(red slots). Slot 3(black slot) is 8x.


----------



## AMC

Question. I wont be getting my Gene up running until a few weeks. Why wouldn't it support 3 gpus if they are water cooled when applied with the right sli connectors? PCIE lane problems? Any ideas?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Question. I wont be getting my Gene up running until a few weeks. Why wouldn't it support 3 gpus if they are water cooled when applied with the right sli connectors? PCIE lane problems? Any ideas?


Cause it's not possible to physical tuck in three cards, if you could use PCIe flex ribbon it just might work (there is no chipset limitation), but otherwise 3 cards are no go on Gene...
It's great mbo though!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Cause it's not possible to physical tuck in three cards, if you could use PCIe flex ribbon it just might work (there is no chipset limitation), but otherwise 3 cards are no go on Gene...
> It's great mbo though!


I have 3 water cooled gtx480's. They are single slot so they will fit in the slots. Just want to make sure that the drivers work etc......


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, you can put your sound card in that slot or any other slot and it won't affect your others card running 16x.
> I have ram that can do that too, so I'm hyped!


...and under certain circumstances, hitting ^ said two 16x slots on RIVE can even become four x16 (ie dual GPU cards like 7990 below)



...on memory, same expectations here, currently running 3970X w/9-10-11-29-1N 32GB 2400MHz up to 2400, and 10-11-11-29-1N up to just below 2500...know that this kit will go past 2600 from the M-V-E Ivy, so a cross of 3970X w/Ivy-like IMC (4960X) should be fun...especially as the 4960X will likely have flux-less solder so good heat transfer right from the factory for extra OC room







(famous last words ? ... )


----------



## Brianmz

I have a question, my top PCIE slot is giving me this with only 1 of the 780s attached:

Pci-e 3.0 [email protected] 3.0=/

Tried setting it to gen 2, and the same, runs at 8x.

But when i place it on the 16x slot slot 4, it runs at the full 16x, could the pcie slot 1 be faulty or damaged?

Nvm, replacing it =/

PCi-E slot 2 is DOA.


----------



## sniperpowa

Do you guys run the 8 pin cpu connection + the 4 pin?


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, and the extra PCIe 6 pin, and the supplementary plug for memory, but no idea if they make a difference..


----------



## sniperpowa

Im using both CPU connections but not the pcie. I figure since I only have two gpu's it wouldnt matter. I had the pcie connection on my maximus extreme board and never used it in sli. You have four gpu's so I can see the purpose there.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, and the extra PCIe 6 pin, and the supplementary plug for memory, but no idea if they make a difference..


...you could unplug them and find out







Running two PSUs in tandem, I even have some PCIe plugs left over, and no more semi-melted molex









...on a related topic, finally got that 50% Power Limit (from 20) working (voltages were already unlocked) for the 2x 7990s - now just need the time to assemble the w-cooling bits which have all arrived...but it's a sunny long weekend here


----------



## alancsalt

Wow! I haven't melted any molexes yet.


----------



## deafboy

Plug for memory?


----------



## alancsalt

Next to the supplementary six pin PCIe, takes a floppy disk plug.


----------



## deafboy

Oh that's what that's for! I always thought that was for powering something externally since it's right next to the OC key plug


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh that's what that's for! I always thought that was for powering something externally since it's right next to the OC key plug


Yeah I normally don't bother because it's kinda awkward to pull a cable over for.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Wow! I haven't melted any molexes yet.


...congrats on '7777' posts, btw









...yeah, with the Quad-SLI 670ies (heavily modded on voltage, PT), the 4th card was running Molex-to-PCIe connectors (before dual PSUs), and one of those Molex melted on one side







...will try to find it for a pic later


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, kind of odd...especially given a floppy cable so you'll likely have a molex adapter. Kind of a mess.


----------



## alancsalt

I have a test bench, so no problem routing it underneath and bringing it over the back.


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys about my PC not waking up from sleep (like a coma type state) I changed to BIOS_2 put the PC to sleep it wakes up but with DEBUG CODE (6F) Which means "System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)

Does this mean my ram is stuffed? I did run memtest+ for about 4 hours it did 3 passes 0 errors though... But does that debug code refer to ram?

I will note that BIOS 2 is factory bios nothing changed all stock clocks v2102

*EDIT*

Ok, I was getting 6F before, so i bumped up the voltage of my ram up a little higher from 1.55v to 1.65 (which is default for my sticks) Now my PC wakes up from sleep but i get 2F debug code which is Memory Initialization

I am about to take out the sticks and test them 1 by 1, and load up windows and put it to sleep and see if it wakes up with 1 of them.

Is there any particular red DRAM slot that i need to use or any red one is alright?


----------



## z0ki

YES!!!!

I fixed the root of the issue and found out what was causing it!

I tested 1 stick at a time in the furthest red ram slot on the right of the CPU, the last ram stick i tested resulted in the PC not waking up from sleep no matter what whilst all the others were waking up just fine. I now am running my 3 sticks and it's waking up without an issue whilst the other stick is out.. I'll be emailing G.Skill next week to get a replacement of my 4 sticks, but I will probably update my ram to Corsair's range either the Platinum or Vengeance pro's

It had me baffled that memtest+ didn't even give me any errors at all! but the issue is fixed now


----------



## kizwan

I'm glad to hear you able to fixed it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> YES!!!!
> 
> I fixed the root of the issue and found out what was causing it!
> 
> I tested 1 stick at a time in the furthest red ram slot on the right of the CPU, the last ram stick i tested resulted in the PC not waking up from sleep no matter what whilst all the others were waking up just fine. I now am running my 3 sticks and it's waking up without an issue whilst the other stick is out.. I'll be emailing G.Skill next week to get a replacement of my 4 sticks, but I will probably update my ram to Corsair's range either the Platinum or Vengeance pro's
> 
> It had me baffled that memtest+ didn't even give me any errors at all! but the issue is fixed now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm glad to hear you able to fixed it.


...yes - happy to hear that...so a hardware issue after all, and a r*eally tricky one to isolate*, especially with memtest+ checking out CONGRATS


----------



## z0ki

I spoke to soon... As soon as I open a program or play a game and exit our of everything and put it to sleep it won't wake up or if it does I get 2F debug again








Any ideas?


----------



## kizwan

With successful wake up, you should get 30 debug code (System is waking up from the S3 sleep state). You can test all RAM slots one by one, see if any is faulty.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> With successful wake up, you should get 30 debug code (System is waking up from the S3 sleep state). You can test all RAM slots one by one, see if any is faulty.


Yeah I know 30 means it's come out of "sleep" but the issue now is when a program is opened or I open iracing quickly or any program even chrome then close everything put it in sleep it will wake up with 2F which is a memory issue. I might buy some new ram this week and install them and if it still happens then my guess is the ram slots are screwed on the board. But if it was on the mb wouldn't it not work at all? Considering once I am in windows I can run benchmarks for hours without issues..

Just now I tried to out it to sleep the motherboard was stuck on 03 (sleep s3) the power light on the case was blinking but the fans on my rads and motherboard was still on lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I know 30 means it's come out of "sleep" but the issue now is when a program is opened or I open iracing quickly or any program even chrome then close everything put it in sleep it will wake up with 2F which is a memory issue. I might buy some new ram this week and install them and if it still happens then my guess is the ram slots are screwed on the board. But if it was on the mb wouldn't it not work at all? Considering once I am in windows I can run benchmarks for hours without issues..
> 
> Just now I tried to out it to sleep the motherboard was stuck on 03 (sleep s3) the power light on the case was blinking but the fans on my rads and motherboard was still on lol


Your Antares rig has Samsung spelled as Sasmsung on the HDD section, just to make you aware


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I know 30 means it's come out of "sleep" but the issue now is when a program is opened or I open iracing quickly or any program even chrome then close everything put it in sleep it will wake up with 2F which is a memory issue. I might buy some new ram this week and install them and if it still happens then my guess is the ram slots are screwed on the board. But if it was on the mb wouldn't it not work at all? Considering once I am in windows I can run benchmarks for hours without issues..
> 
> Just now I tried to out it to sleep the motherboard was stuck on 03 (sleep s3) the power light on the case was blinking but the fans on my rads and motherboard was still on lol


In your situation, 2F means for some reason it stuck at "Memory initialization". Make sense to suspect memory problem.

Yeah, I was going to suggest try different sets of RAMs too. I hope the RAM slots not faulty. Difficulty when troubleshooting semi-faulty component is they tend to work most of the time & only present a problem in special situations.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> In your situation, 2F means for some reason it stuck at "Memory initialization". Make sense to suspect memory problem.
> 
> Yeah, I was going to suggest try different sets of RAMs too. I hope the RAM slots not faulty. Difficulty when troubleshooting semi-faulty component is they tend to work most of the time & only present a problem in special situations.


Yeah I am hoping it is just the ram! I tried the black slots but got Debug Code 65 (not sure what it means) but i suspect it came up because none of the red one's were populated, but i inserted 1 in a red slot, 1 in a black slot it booted up, but when put in sleep it also gave a debug code of 2F

I will get some ram tomorrow or tuesday and see how it goes. Obviously if the new set of ram does it also then the slots are screwed... Luckily i have another RIVE here in a box but that was for my 900D build lol.. If it turns to be a faulty board this would be my second RIVE i've gone through in as many months! Not happy at all, and if the RIVE i have for my 900D build turns out to have problems too after i add all the blocks and acrylic tubing i'll be spitting chips! lol

On a side note though, I guess it is a good sign that once I am loaded up and in windows, I can have the rig on all day and night even during rendering in AE or 3ds Max and it's rock solid.

I'm just hoping it is the sticks but what is the chances of getting 4 sticks that do the same thing? Does it have a chain reaction where 1 goes bad it can cause the others to go bad also?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Your Antares rig has Samsung spelled as Sasmsung on the HDD section, just to make you aware


LOL, thanks mate! All fixed now


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I will get some ram tomorrow or tuesday and see how it goes. Obviously if the new set of ram does it also then the slots are screwed... Luckily i have another RIVE here in a box but that was for my 900D build lol.. If it turns to be a faulty board this would be my second RIVE i've gone through in as many months! Not happy at all, and if the RIVE i have for my 900D build turns out to have problems too after i add all the blocks and acrylic tubing i'll be spitting chips! lol


Usually chances of getting second faulty board is pretty slim & getting 3rd faulty board is very, very unlikely. Hoping new set of RAMs fixed the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm just hoping it is the sticks but what is the chances of getting 4 sticks that do the same thing?


Very unlikely IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Does it have a chain reaction where 1 goes bad it can cause the others to go bad also?


I don't think that is possible.

Good luck!


----------



## z0ki

Could it be my 3930k's IMC? It could be screwed which is giving me these ram errors, or is that unlikely?

I used to run 2133mhz at 1.65v for months and months, But then i pulled it back to 1866mhz and now i find this,

http://communities.intel.com/thread/28210

Seem's i could have killed my 3930k's IMC?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I had the same issues till I got all my voltages and cpu clock set right. either vccsa or vcore or something along those lines needs a bump.. or you have a timing issue. But I can almost guarantee its a bios setting as I had been struggling with that same problem till I found the right OC. just try bumping some voltages and see what pans out..
I think I might have had my strap set too high like it waas at 128.75 and after i dropped it to 127.5 it was fine

And I would not switch to corsair sticks I hear they have alot of compatibility issues with rive

If you have money to shell out and really wanna test your IMC here are the real SB-e kits http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B0085SUX1U/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DVF5RH7MN4K508TMJW9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463376756&pf_rd_i=489986 http://www.amazon.com/Team-PC3-20800-2600MHz-10-12-12-31-Channel/dp/B0077BAHVW/ref=sr_1_13?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1372609285&sr=1-13&keywords=ddr3+2600


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Could it be my 3930k's IMC? It could be screwed which is giving me these ram errors, or is that unlikely?
> 
> I used to run 2133mhz at 1.65v for months and months, But then i pulled it back to 1866mhz and now i find this,
> 
> http://communities.intel.com/thread/28210
> 
> Seem's i could have killed my 3930k's IMC?


If your 3930k's IMC already degraded, you will not be able to run 2133MHz at that voltage any more. Regarding that thread, if you ask Intel, that will be their official answer. Interestingly, 2400MHz, 2133MHz, 1866MHz memory & voltage up to 1.65V listed in the compatible memory for i7 processors, including LGA2011 processors.

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-extreme-memory-suppliers-datasheet.pdf
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-memory-suppliers-datasheet.pdf


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If your 3930k's IMC already degraded, you will not be able to run 2133MHz at that voltage any more. Regarding that thread, if you ask Intel, that will be their official answer. Interestingly, 2400MHz, 2133MHz, 1866MHz memory & voltage up to 1.65V listed in the compatible memory for i7 processors, including LGA2011 processors.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-extreme-memory-suppliers-datasheet.pdf
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-memory-suppliers-datasheet.pdf


This is correct.. If you ask intel about using any ram over 1600 they will say it isn't compatible


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Could it be my 3930k's IMC? It could be screwed which is giving me these ram errors, or is that unlikely?
> 
> I used to run 2133mhz at 1.65v for months and months, But then i pulled it back to 1866mhz and now i find this,
> 
> http://communities.intel.com/thread/28210
> 
> Seem's i could have killed my 3930k's IMC?


Where you running VTT on auto voltage ?

Running high VTT voltage would degrade IMC long before ram voltage or high memory clock speeds.


----------



## sniperpowa

What CPU blocks do you guys suggest for a 3930K?


----------



## Sunreeper

Honestly they all perform so similarly and vary between a few degrees that I'd put it to which one is more aesthetically pleasing and matches your build better


----------



## tatmMRKIV

supremacy and raystorm
and the coldest is with ek sf3d inflection point


----------



## sniperpowa

Thanks! Im really looking into getting a loop ordered. I actually went to buy everything at a microcenter when I bought my X79 rig but they didn't have any fittings in stock! So I impatiently bought an H100i to get by till I got watercooling.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Thanks! Im really looking into getting a loop ordered. I actually went to buy everything at a microcenter when I bought my X79 rig but they didn't have any fittings in stock! So I impatiently bought an H100i to get by till I got watercooling.


Make sure you look into a good pump with high head pressure


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> What CPU blocks do you guys suggest for a 3930K?


Liquid pro was most helpful thing I ever did for my waterblock temps. I'm using raystorm but many of my mounts where slightly off with one or two hot cores each mount. I also had two failed Indigo Extreme mounts. I don't think my Raystorm was really even. But Liquid pro cured all my mounting problems and knocked off a good 3c to 7c across all the cores at load.

But if I had to do it all over again I wouldn't get raystorm. I would get a block that has even mounted screws that bottom out correctly. That's what Stern said in his review and it makes perfect since to me after using a raystorm with Indigo Extreme. He said a few blocks have good mounts more consistently (that had bottom out screws) but raystorm had some random bad mounts due to the way the screws work.


----------



## nleksan

Definitely recommend the Apogee HD. It's far better suited to the larger SNB-E IHS, at least compared to the two Raystorm blocks (regular and All Copper) I have, and mounts are incredibly consistent!


----------



## alancsalt

Nothing to do with the ROG Rampage line, but 61 years old today.. (July 1st in Australia already)


----------



## deafboy

I always find it funny when people say they have a hard time mounting blocks.

Anyways, Happy Birthday!!! Mine's later on in July


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing to do with the ROG Rampage line, but 61 years old today.. (July 1st in Australia already)


Happy Birthday you Ol' bastard


----------



## _REAPER_

I leave out of AFG tomorrow gentleman I am looking forward to getting home and spending some time with the family and putting my PC together.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I leave out of AFG tomorrow gentleman I am looking forward to getting home and spending some time with the family and putting my PC together.


It has been a long time in the making bro.........


----------



## alancsalt

One more hour to dinner and birthday cake...lol

Thanks all!


----------



## deafboy




----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Where you running VTT on auto voltage ?
> 
> Running high VTT voltage would degrade IMC long before ram voltage or high memory clock speeds.


I think i was running VTT on auto at the beginning before i knew much about overclocking but i then dropped it way below the 1.2v more like 1.04000 i believe it is set as


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Liquid pro was most helpful thing I ever did for my waterblock temps. I'm using raystorm but many of my mounts where slightly off with one or two hot cores each mount. I also had two failed Indigo Extreme mounts. I don't think my Raystorm was really even. But Liquid pro cured all my mounting problems and knocked off a good 3c to 7c across all the cores at load.
> 
> But if I had to do it all over again I wouldn't get raystorm. I would get a block that has even mounted screws that bottom out correctly. That's what Stern said in his review and it makes perfect since to me after using a raystorm with Indigo Extreme. He said a few blocks have good mounts more consistently (that had bottom out screws) but raystorm had some random bad mounts due to the way the screws work.


I'm using raystorm on RIVE and I must say I'm very pleased with it. Also I had feeling I to comment mounting problems with raystorm. Sure it has strange bolt mechanism for sck 2011 but you tight each screw with same force using same method on all 4 screes so if you tight down by quarter of clock one bolt, do the same on other one, it's common sense isn't it? You can also overtight bolt mechanism on other blocks as well or putt weak pressure.
The bottom line is you have to be careful watch the springs and check after each tight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing to do with the ROG Rampage line, but 61 years old today.. (July 1st in Australia already)


You old geek!








And I'm thinking myself....I'm still overwhelmed with my >2 months newborn. I feel like youngster now.... LOL.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> I'm using raystorm on RIVE and I must say I'm very pleased with it. Also I had feeling I to comment mounting problems with raystorm. Sure it has strange bolt mechanism for sck 2011 but you tight each screw with same force using same method on all 4 screes so if you tight down by quarter of clock one bolt, do the same on other one, it's common sense isn't it? You can also overtight bolt mechanism on other blocks as well or putt weak pressure.
> The bottom line is you have to be careful watch the springs and check after each tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You old geek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm thinking myself....I'm still overwhelmed with my >2 months newborn. I feel like youngster now.... LOL.


Just because something is not that hard, doesn't mean it couldn't be easier and more reliable







When you need 17 complete turns, you're not likely to get each one perfectly the same unless you mark the top because it's hard to get each turn exactly the same, even then, 5 turns is a lot easier to get right, and it's even easier if the screw thread stops when you're tight enough


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wait lemme get this straight you are complaining about the amount of turns??? I have a h100 and I am sure its much worse. performance over means

anyways the EK supremacy has a few temp drop over the raystorm and they recently redid the flow to optimize for lga 2011. look up a performance comparison graph on the google... I think only the phobya beats it as far as temps but no one uses the pobya for some reason...

Happy b-day Old Man nice to see some old folks keeping up with the times!


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just because something is not that hard, doesn't mean it couldn't be easier and more reliable


QFT!







+ REP for that mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> When you need 17 complete turns, you're not likely to get each one perfectly the same unless you mark the top because it's hard to get each turn exactly the same, even then, 5 turns is a lot easier to get right, and it's even easier if the screw thread stops when you're tight enough


On the other hand that does not mean other is bad choice does it? Also reading your review Raystorm stacks up pretty nicely compared to competition.









On the other personal note, I like raystorm design better than appologe or ninja koolance design....







thought they are all good and quality performing blocks.









p.s. keep up with good reviews' I like them.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just because something is not that hard, doesn't mean it couldn't be easier and more reliable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you need 17 complete turns, you're not likely to get each one perfectly the same unless you mark the top because it's hard to get each turn exactly the same, even then, 5 turns is a lot easier to get right, and it's even easier if the screw thread stops when you're tight enough


lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Haha, glad to hear.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> wait lemme get this straight you are complaining about the amount of turns??? I have a h100 and I am sure its much worse. performance over means
> 
> anyways the EK supremacy has a few temp drop over the raystorm and they recently redid the flow to optimize for lga 2011. look up a performance comparison graph on the google... I think only the phobya beats it as far as temps but no one uses the pobya for some reason...
> 
> Happy b-day Old Man nice to see some old folks keeping up with the times!


If I remember correctly nobody uses the phobya because it's really restrictive


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One more hour to dinner and birthday cake...lol
> 
> Thanks all!


Happy Birthday - hopefully aging like wine > getting eve better with age


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> QFT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + REP for that mate!
> 
> On the other hand that does not mean other is bad choice does it? Also reading your review Raystorm stacks up pretty nicely compared to competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other personal note, I like raystorm design better than appologe or ninja koolance design....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought they are all good and quality performing blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. keep up with good reviews' I like them.


Thanks







Yeah the raystorm is by no means a bad choice, it performs well and is great value for money. I realize that being picky about a mount seems unnecessary to some, but when you've mounted as many as I have it makes a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> wait lemme get this straight you are complaining about the amount of turns??? I have a h100 and I am sure its much worse. performance over means
> 
> anyways the EK supremacy has a few temp drop over the raystorm and they recently redid the flow to optimize for lga 2011. look up a performance comparison graph on the google... I think only the phobya beats it as far as temps but no one uses the pobya for some reason...


Not sure I need to use google to find a comparison plot lol







The CPU-380 is top dog in both mine and moonmans' testing. My phobya block did well, his didn't. JP4 improves on s2011 a little but not enough to beat the CPU-380.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If I remember correctly nobody uses the phobya because it's really restrictive


Well, slightly more restrictive, not that much to be honest. I still wouldn't buy it though but not because of that.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Sorry I'm late to the Rampage IV party, I just picked one up (I used to have a Rampage II, but recently sold that), but I'm having some issues, and I'd figure I'd ask for help here.

I got an x79 Asus Rampage Extreme IV Gene motherboard, Intel and 3930K CPU and 4 G.Skill Trident X RAM chips (the 2400MHz ones).

I can not get either Windows 7 (I tried Pro and Ultimate) or Linux to install on either a 500GB WD 3.5" hard drive, 250GB Segate 2.5" hard drive, or 32GB OCZ SSD. I keep getting random BSOD errors (usually 0x0000050, but sometimes other ones ... a lot of the time it deals with cng.sys). I've tried swapping RAM (using 2 of the 4 G.Skills, in various banks), using Corsair RAM, swapping video cards, swapping SATA cables. Loading the OS via DVD and loading it via USB flash drive, nothing I do will work. I've tried 3 different BIOS's. I've pulled the heat sink out and reseated it. I've tried all 7 SATA ports on the motherboard (3 3GB x79, 2 6GB x79, 2 6GB other chipset).

What's odd is that when I boot an OS via USB (be it Windows or Linux) it never errors out. Heck, I ran MemTest86 for 90 minutes with the G.Skill memory and no issues at all.

So what I'm thinking is that the SATA ports or at least the x79 portion of it is hosed. I don't have a PCIe SATA card, not that I'm sure that I could boot via that if I did, so it's hard to rule that out.

I also on a whim took the 250GB 2.5" HDD and formatted it up with Windows 7 from the same DVD, but just using a Gigabyte motherboard using a 3770K chip. It installed Windows without a hitch. I then powered down, moved the hard driver over to the Rampage and tried to boot. Once again, BSOD errors.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Sorry I'm late to the Rampage IV party, I just picked one up (I used to have a Rampage II, but recently sold that), but I'm having some issues, and I'd figure I'd ask for help here.
> 
> I got an x79 Asus Rampage Extreme IV Gene motherboard, Intel and 3930K CPU and 4 G.Skill Trident X RAM chips (the 2400MHz ones).
> 
> I can not get either Windows 7 (I tried Pro and Ultimate) or Linux to install on either a 500GB WD 3.5" hard drive, 250GB Segate 2.5" hard drive, or 32GB OCZ SSD. I keep getting random BSOD errors (usually 0x0000050, but sometimes other ones ... a lot of the time it deals with cng.sys). I've tried swapping RAM (using 2 of the 4 G.Skills, in various banks), using Corsair RAM, swapping video cards, swapping SATA cables. Loading the OS via DVD and loading it via USB flash drive, nothing I do will work. I've tried 3 different BIOS's. I've pulled the heat sink out and reseated it. I've tried all 7 SATA ports on the motherboard (3 3GB x79, 2 6GB x79, 2 6GB other chipset).
> 
> What's odd is that when I boot an OS via USB (be it Windows or Linux) it never errors out. Heck, I ran MemTest86 for 90 minutes with the G.Skill memory and no issues at all.
> 
> So what I'm thinking is that the SATA ports or at least the x79 portion of it is hosed. I don't have a PCIe SATA card, not that I'm sure that I could boot via that if I did, so it's hard to rule that out.
> 
> I also on a whim took the 250GB 2.5" HDD and formatted it up with Windows 7 from the same DVD, but just using a Gigabyte motherboard using a 3770K chip. It installed Windows without a hitch. I then powered down, moved the hard driver over to the Rampage and tried to boot. Once again, BSOD errors.


0x50 bugcheck is usually related to RAM.









It can also be related to the QPI / VTT voltage

Maybe try to raise VTT and VCCSA and test again.

*Rampage IV Extreme UEFI Guide for Overclocking*

*MORE HELP, especially if your memory is 2133mhz and higher.*

*CPU Clock Gen Filter*: A setting of Auto is recommened for most overclocking. For memory speeds over DDR3-2200 use 10UF, for speeds over DDR3-2400 use 20UF. If using the 166 strap then a setting of Disabled is recommended

*Rampage Tweak*: A setting of Mode 2 is recommended for overclocking memory over DDR3-2000 or if using 64GB of memory

*tRWDR*: Sets the delay period between a read command that is followed by a write command; where the write command requires the access of data from a different rank. A setting of 3 clocks suits most DIMM configurations all the way to DDR3-2133. Relax to 5~7 clocks only if you are experiencing stability issues when running in excess of 8GB of memory over DDR3-2300.

*tRWDD*: Sets the delay period between a read command that is followed by a write command; where the write command requires the access of data from a different rank or DIMM. A setting of 3 clocks suits most DIMM configurations all the way to DDR3-2133. Relax to 5~7 clocks only if you are experiencing stability issues when running in excess of 8GB of memory over DDR3-2300.

*Receiver Slew*: Leave on Auto for most overclocking. Try a setting of Normal if experiencing instability when running memory over DDR3-2133.

*Transmitter Slew*: Leave on Auto for most overclocking. Try a setting of Normal if experiencing instability when running memory over DDR3-2133.

*MCH Recheck*: Forces memory to be rechecked to ensure all DIMMs are mapped. Leave on Auto unless experiencing instability.

*RC Warm Boot Fast*: Disables memory training when Enabled. If running at speeds over DDR3-2133, then Enable this setting once the memory is stable. Drift in memory training parameters may result in instability if this setting is left enabled and the system is booted multiple times or during sub-zero cooled benchmarking sessions. For all other purposes leave on Auto or Disabled.

*VCCSA Current Capability*: Increases the power threshold before over-current protection limits power. Increase to 140% if running 64GB of memory or if running memory speeds in excess of DDR3-2133.

*DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability*: Increases the power threshold before over-current protection limits power. Increase to 130% if using 64GB of memory past DDR3-1866, or when running 8GB modules over DDR3-2133.

*CPU VCCSA Voltage*: Two options here. The first is "Manual Mode", which allows us to set a 'static' level of voltage for the System Agent. The second mode is "Offset Mode", which works on the same principals as Vcore Offset Mode. VCCSA has a direct impact on memory stability, so will need increasing if you are running high density modules and/or overclocking the memory controller. As a general rule VCCSA should not be set higher than CPU Vcore as this will impact system stability. The reason for this is likely due to processor Vcore being used as either a pull-up rail for IO signaling stages, or internal DC coupling.

*If overclocking past DDR3-2000, then finding the optimal delta between CPU vcore and VCCSA becomes critical with some memory modules. Hence, we recommend making small changes and monitoring for impact upon stability. It is probably wise not to exceed a voltage delta larger than 0.6V between VDIMM and VCCSA, so if VDIMM is set to 1.65V, then set VCCSA at around 1.05V minimum as a starting point AND also try to keep VCCSA within 0.3V of Vcore if possible.*

*CPU PLL Voltage*: For most overclocking, the minimum voltage requirements will be centered around 1.80V. If using higher processor multiplier ratios or DRAM frequencies over DDR3 2200, then a small over-voltage here can aid stability.

You can also bump *DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB & CHC, CHD)*: Sets DRAM voltage for the memory. Set according to memory vendor specifications or alter to facilitate over/underclocking

*CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: Disable if overclocking as clock modulation can cause instability.*


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> I'm using raystorm on RIVE and I must say I'm very pleased with it. Also I had feeling I to comment mounting problems with raystorm. Sure it has strange bolt mechanism for sck 2011 but you tight each screw with same force using same method on all 4 screes so if you tight down by quarter of clock one bolt, do the same on other one, it's common sense isn't it? You can also overtight bolt mechanism on other blocks as well or putt weak pressure.
> The bottom line is you have to be careful watch the springs and check after each tight.


Seems simple but was not the case with me I messed up two Indigo extreme mounts. The screws are only part of my problem pretty sure mine was bowed or something as well. But liquid pro worked well for me so I'm content with my raystorm with liquid pro together they are a happy couple.

Hey Guys
I'm going to take out all the 780's 1x on Firestorm Hall of fame and Firestorm Extreme Hall of Fame. Later tonight just waiting for it to cool down to change my bench clocks.


----------



## chino1974

Guys the XSPC Raystorm cpu blocks do have a slight bow to them. They are very good for socket 1155. But no so much for socket 2011. It you do a search on the water cooling thread you will see. There was a big article about it last year. They are made with a slight crown to them. And that effects their performance on socket 2011 cpus. I love the Raystorm block. But as soon as I bought the RIVE I dedided to use my Apogee HD.


----------



## deafboy

That's why the Raystorm performs pretty much the exact same in Stren's lineup?


----------



## chino1974

They all perform almost exactly the same. But the Raystorms contact patch isnt as good because of I the crown in it. I worded that last post wrong excuse me. I should habe said they dont mount as good as the others on 2011.


----------



## deafboy

They don't mount consistently...

They mount just fine, the mounting just isn't as consistent from mount to mount.


----------



## UNOE

I took the number one spot on this Extreme 3Dmark chart for 780's but I'm not that impressed with my P score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/608995

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## deafboy

What do you hit on 3D11?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What do you hit on 3D11?


I Didn't try 3D11 yet


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Happy Birthday - hopefully aging like wine > getting eve better with age


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Seems simple but was not the case with me I messed up two Indigo extreme mounts. The screws are only part of my problem pretty sure mine was bowed or something as well. But liquid pro worked well for me so I'm content with my raystorm with liquid pro together they are a happy couple.
> 
> Hey Guys
> I'm going to take out all the 780's 1x on Firestorm Hall of fame and Firestorm Extreme Hall of Fame. Later tonight just waiting for it to cool down to change my bench clocks.


It does doesn't it? But one note on this, Indigo is story on it's own and it's quite easy to mess it up, no matter what block you place on it, it's often common to expect user error while applying indigo extreme, further more other errors could mess you up as well, maybe even bad day, who know? I myself am sometimes impatient while trying to do things right. Patience is virtue.







Never mind what you choose , be careful and do your best while doing it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys the XSPC Raystorm cpu blocks do have a slight bow to them. They are very good for socket 1155. But no so much for socket 2011. It you do a search on the water cooling thread you will see. There was a big article about it last year. They are made with a slight crown to them. And that effects their performance on socket 2011 cpus. I love the Raystorm block. But as soon as I bought the RIVE I dedided to use my Apogee HD.


Good for sck 1155? Wait...what are you saying that IHS sck 1155 cpus are concave so they fit better opposed to sck 2011 which are not cause I really don't get it?
I looked for block surface already, that was first thing that I did when I purchased it. My eyes could be wrong, but I don't see how much convex does block have to be to hurt it's performance? It covers at least (_modest_) 80% of CPU IHS does it? It covers IHS center, CPU hearts does it? So where is the problem?!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If I remember correctly nobody uses the phobya because it's really restrictive


I thought it was because it was just plain ugly I thought they had a high flow one
Personally I find it hard to move past the aesthetics of the supremacy blocks

I personally think the apogees are a bad idea as you have the pump and block combo\\\\

and guy with hard drive prob;lems are you sure you have them in the right SATA port they only like the red ones for booting


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Seems simple but was not the case with me I messed up two Indigo extreme mounts. The screws are only part of my problem pretty sure mine was bowed or something as well. But liquid pro worked well for me so I'm content with my raystorm with liquid pro together they are a happy couple.
> 
> Hey Guys
> I'm going to take out all the 780's 1x on Firestorm Hall of fame and Firestorm Extreme Hall of Fame. Later tonight just waiting for it to cool down to change my bench clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> It does doesn't it? But one note on this, Indigo is story on it's own and it's quite easy to mess it up, no matter what block you place on it, it's often common to expect user error while applying indigo extreme, further more other errors could mess you up as well, maybe even bad day, who know? I myself am sometimes impatient while trying to do things right. Patience is virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind what you choose , be careful and do your best while doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys the XSPC Raystorm cpu blocks do have a slight bow to them. They are very good for socket 1155. But no so much for socket 2011. It you do a search on the water cooling thread you will see. There was a big article about it last year. They are made with a slight crown to them. And that effects their performance on socket 2011 cpus. I love the Raystorm block. But as soon as I bought the RIVE I dedided to use my Apogee HD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for sck 1155? Wait...what are you saying that IHS sck 1155 cpus are concave so they fit better opposed to sck 2011 which are not cause I really don't get it?
> I looked for block surface already, that was first thing that I did when I purchased it. My eyes could be wrong, but I don't see how much convex does block have to be to hurt it's performance? It covers at least (_modest_) 80% of CPU IHS does it? It covers IHS center, CPU hearts does it? So where is the problem?!
Click to expand...

The sockets are fine. What I was saying is the Raystorm blocks themselves are crowned alil bit. Tgats why people habe those issues with inconsistent mounts on socket 2011. It has nothing to do with the socket or chip. Its the Raystorm blocks that are not as flat as other brands.Also you were saying that as long as it covers 80 percent of the ihs its f8ne? Not so at least in my opinion. It should make as much contact as possible with the whole ih not only a percentage of it. Remember the bigger the contact area the better heat transfer. Again its not the cpu or socket it is that Raystorm blocks are made with a tony bow to them so on the larger socket 2011 it causes inconsistent mounts.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What do you hit on 3D11?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6809384

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu


----------



## sniperpowa

I ordered The XSPC Raystorm with an ex360 rad. I'll see how much better cooling I get compared to the H100.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I thought it was because it was just plain ugly I thought they had a high flow one
> Personally I find it hard to move past the aesthetics of the supremacy blocks
> 
> I personally think the apogees are a bad idea as you have the pump and block combo\\\\
> 
> and guy with hard drive prob;lems are you sure you have them in the right SATA port they only like the red ones for booting


What?! Pump mount combo? The apogee HD is just a block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> The sockets are fine. What I was saying is the Raystorm blocks themselves are crowned alil bit. Tgats why people habe those issues with inconsistent mounts on socket 2011. It has nothing to do with the socket or chip. Its the Raystorm blocks that are not as flat as other brands.Also you were saying that as long as it covers 80 percent of the ihs its f8ne? Not so at least in my opinion. It should make as much contact as possible with the whole ih not only a percentage of it. Remember the bigger the contact area the better heat transfer. Again its not the cpu or socket it is that Raystorm blocks are made with a tony bow to them so on the larger socket 2011 it causes inconsistent mounts.


Um, no, the mounting itself is why people complain about the mounting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6809384
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu


Performance preset?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Performance preset?


It says Extreme right in the link ...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


...







the type didn't help (eve <> even)...wasn't really suggesting AlanC gets an operation and turns into a 61 year Eve


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the type didn't help (eve <> even)...wasn't really suggesting AlanC gets an operation and turns into a 61 year Eve











I wasn't thinking that either...EEEWWW


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> It says Extreme right in the link ...


I know. Do you have the performance preset?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What?! Pump mount combo? The apogee HD is just a block.
> Um, no, the mounting itself is why people complain about the mounting.
> Performance preset?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16152/ex-blc-1120/Swiftech_Apogee_Drive_II_Pump_and_CPU_Waterblock_Combo_-_Sockets_2011_APD2-2011.html?tl=g30c323s835
sorry I thought it only came like that


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I know. Do you have the performance preset?


I'll try to run that later. Just for my needs at 1440p P scores don't matter to much to me.
But I will try to run it later.

Edit : Done ....

Score Link : P14922

3Dmark11 Performance Chart 1x GPU Link










.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'll try to run that later. Just for my needs at 1440p P scores don't matter to much to me.
> But I will try to run it later.
> 
> Edit : Done ....
> 
> Score Link : P14922
> 
> 3Dmark11 Performance Chart 1x GPU Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks. Just makes it easier to compare to other runs.


----------



## nleksan

Spent some time benching and HWBot-ing today









Made it to:
#436 out of 17832 in Enthusiast league
#42 of 2466 in United States Enthusiast league
#20 of 949 in Overclock.net Enthusiast league


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Spent some time benching and HWBot-ing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to:
> #436 out of 17832 in Enthusiast league
> #42 of 2466 in United States Enthusiast league
> #20 of 949 in Overclock.net Enthusiast league


Its hard to see the core clock speed its to small for me to read the CPUz

What core clock did you bench with ?


----------



## deafboy

I really can't wait to get my case back so I can have all my rads back, lol.

All my scores are will ancient drivers.

single card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3587688
dual card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891397


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I really can't wait to get my case back so I can have all my rads back, lol.
> 
> All my scores are will ancient drivers.
> 
> single card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3587688
> dual card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891397












I think you have some stock 780 SLI beat with that dual card score pretty nice for 670's maybe even have some stock titan SLI beat with that score.


----------



## deafboy

I'd have a hard time believing that but that'd be okay with me, lol.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Spent some time benching and HWBot-ing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to:
> #436 out of 17832 in Enthusiast league
> #42 of 2466 in United States Enthusiast league
> #20 of 949 in Overclock.net Enthusiast league
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to see the core clock speed its to small for me to read the CPUz
> 
> What core clock did you bench with ?
Click to expand...

You can right click on the picture & open in new window/tab. It will display bigger picture.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can right click on the picture & open in new window/tab. It will display bigger picture.


Just learned something I been clicking on it and viewing from the popup. Much better now.
Thanks


----------



## nleksan

Pretty much around 5.05-5.15Ghz with my RAM @ ~1200-1250Mhz 10-12-10-29, which is not so bad at all considering the (quite low) voltage it takes me to get there...

Pleased with a 14.99pt Cinebench run









Oh, and this is with AMBIENT WATER, none of yall's fancy-schmancy woopdeedoo thingamajigs


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Pretty much around 5.05-5.15Ghz with my RAM @ ~1200-1250Mhz 10-12-10-29, which is not so bad at all considering the (quite low) voltage it takes me to get there...
> 
> Pleased with a 14.99pt Cinebench run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this is with AMBIENT WATER, none of yall's fancy-schmancy woopdeedoo thingamajigs


Looks very good and inspired me to test at 5 GHz myself











Only .44 PTS away from your score, not to bad. 5.1 GHz is next on this


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'd have a hard time believing that but that'd be okay with me, lol.


It's true lol, you should be glad, look here. *UNOE* is right, you're hammering two OCed GTX 780's!







Nice!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Looks very good and inspired me to test at 5 GHz myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only .44 PTS away from your score, not to bad. 5.1 GHz is next on this


...that's what I thought, but that being a slippery slope (...oh, just one more







) I then pushed a bit further to 5.165 Ghz (still below 1.5v-core)...adding to the w-c setup now for GPUs also, then will try a 5.25 run when it's colder again re ambient


----------



## PedroC1999

Is it possible to turn the MB on without a CPU waterblock, to test if it is working?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Is it possible to turn the MB on without a CPU waterblock, to test if it is working?


I wouldn't for longer than maybe 20 seconds or so. Are you talking about running the CPU without any type of heatsink?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I wouldn't for longer than maybe 20 seconds or so. Are you talking about running the CPU without any type of heatsink?


Just enough to see the splash screen, and maybe into the BIOs, max 15 seconds, no heatsink, bare :O


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Just enough to see the splash screen, and maybe into the BIOs, max 15 seconds, no heatsink, bare :O


Yeah should be ok for that. I've done it before on dual 2011 xeon rig, just to make sure the board POST because I had just got it back from Asus RMA. I didn't want to go through the hassle of putting heatsinks on if the board still didn't POST, lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I wouldn't for longer than maybe 20 seconds or so. Are you talking about running the CPU without any type of heatsink?


...^^^ was just about to type that - I 'by accident' turned on the system with the w-c pumps off...I turned itself off after less than 30 sec.









...for a simple test you're proposing, I have seen folks working in a computer store take an old Intel CPU fan / block w/a bit of TIM and just press it on the Sandy-E, that seemed to work for basic (non-oc) settings just to check s.th. in the BIOS.

...also seem to recall s.th about ROG Flashback and not even needing a CPU (here: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback ), though not sure whether that trick meets your needs / testing purpose


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, would a AMD heatsink work if I push against it?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes, would a AMD heatsink work if I push against it?


Anything would work but don't go bare. Even with water block on without pump like said above it gets really hot really quick.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's what I thought, but that being a slippery slope (...oh, just one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I then pushed a bit further to 5.165 Ghz (still below 1.5v-core)...adding to the w-c setup now for GPUs also, then will try a 5.25 run when it's colder again re ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5,1 GHz and I'm only .05 PTS from the 14,99 score











Now to push a bit further


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5,1 GHz and I'm only .05 PTS from the 14,99 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to push a bit further


*...slippery slope







indeed* - you're almost at the 15.0 score 'major checkpoint' with your setup







... I'm working on profiles for 5.2 and 5.25 for the Sandy-E, for my next step though it is apart right now for w-cooling the GPUs

...being just a smidgen away from a new level can be annoying / motivating ....my delidded Ivy always came very close beating that #@%##! 8c/16t Xeon 10.33 score in the Cinebench scores, but never quite did it...until recently







...opened a nice bottle of Malbec to celebrate


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes, would a AMD heatsink work if I push against it?


...should work as long as there is a decent contact patch w/TIM on the IHS.I saw this done with my Rampage IV Ex as it was an open-box purchase...I normally avoid those but NCIX was back-ordered on the mobo...my condition on the purchase was to see it boot w/all DIMM slots used...ditto for all PCIe, Sata etc

...so they took an Intel air cooler (AMD would work), applied some TIM and hand-pressed it on the IHS (no screws)...just to get into the BIOS...saw temps at baseline speed in the mid-30s >>> though obviously NOT oc'ed AND with a light load


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> It's true lol, you should be glad, look here. *UNOE* is right, you're hammering two OCed GTX 780's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


At least matching with a couple of them, wouldn't say hammering, lol.

Those 780s are just beasts, lol.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...slippery slope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed* - you're almost at the 15.0 score 'major checkpoint' with your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm working on profiles for 5.2 and 5.25 for the Sandy-E, for my next step though it is apart right now for w-cooling the GPUs
> 
> ...being just a smidgen away from a new level can be annoying / motivating ....my delidded Ivy always came very close beating that #@%##! 8c/16t Xeon 10.33 score in the Cinebench scores, but never quite did it...until recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...opened a nice bottle of Malbec to celebrate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now you can have a Malbec on me to









Finally broke the 15.0 checkpoint








Looks like the 125 BCLK strap might be a bit better on CB 11.5



Not sure how much more I can push the BCLK as I'm running 2x 180 GB SSD in raid 0, to high BCLK could corrupt the raid.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Now you can have a Malbec on me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke the 15.0 checkpoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 125 BCLK strap might be a bit better on CB 11.5
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how much more I can push the BCLK as I'm running 2x 180 GB SSD in raid 0, to high BCLK could corrupt the raid.

















...too hot for Malbec today...but a nice Riesling should do


----------



## booya

Is there any sense to use 2400 MHz instead of 2133 but with lower timings? In my case (Dominator Platinum 2400) it will be:

 

Both at CR1 but for 2133 MHz I set subtimings from other Corsair (at 1867 MHz).


----------



## Maximization

for bench marks yes , but real word stuff i don't think you will notice.


----------



## hypespazm

I want to join this Club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2852861

thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2852861
> 
> thanks


The List Keeper will add you soon...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2852861
> 
> thanks


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The List Keeper will add you soon...


For some reason that made me laugh more than it maybe should...


----------



## hypespazm

Thanks Guys !! glad to be part of this team!!! now on to the questions!! Ive been messing around with the multiplier on my Board for my 3930k and I got all the way up to 47 which is 4.7ghz without touching anything else. the temperatures got all the way up to 90 C ... what would you guys say is a safe temperature to run on this CPU and what would you say I should tweak and keep it at for daily use? I know at 4.5 I was at my highest in the 70-80 Range.... btw Im running a h110 corsair cooler !! thanks !! looking forward to getting some serious overclocking and learning more.


----------



## deafboy

Highest temps more people will say is safe is 86 but I believe Intels max is 91... personally I don't like going above 70


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Highest temps more people will say is safe is 86 but I believe Intels max is 91... personally I don't like going above 70


honestly I dont like goind over 70 either makes my room very hot. but at the same time I mean it is a 6 core processor. most i will do is some gaming and some video editing, ... not hardcore editing tho. I just want to see how far I can push the system.. you think I can get better temps with a custom loop. lets say -20 C ? or no


----------



## hypespazm

was also looking for a good voltage, I guess wat I want is the sweet spot for overclocking . not tooooo hot but great overclock speed optimum performance. Im also looking to overclock my gtx 780 and see what kind of score I can get on my machine.


----------



## deafboy

-20C?

Not going to be doing that on water.

Or do you mean lower your current temps by 20?

Depends on the loop, I generally sit around 60-70 under load, so take that as you will.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> For some reason that made me laugh more than it maybe should...


...looks just like I remember my grade school teacher for 'handwriting'


----------



## hypespazm

I meant take 20c off what im currently running.... -20 wont happend unless with nitrogen I believe im not ready for that.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, it's possible. It'd take quite a bit though to get that kind of drop.


----------



## alancsalt

My loops seem to take 10°C off air temps, which I usually promptly lose by overclocking further....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> honestly I dont like goind over 70 either makes my room very hot. but at the same time I mean it is a 6 core processor. most i will do is some gaming and some video editing, ... not hardcore editing tho. I just want to see how far I can push the system.. you think I can get better temps with a custom loop. lets say -20 C ? or no


... here is a quick look at temps of both a 6-core and a 4-core running 100% load at 5 GHz in a big custom loop...(ambient was around 19 C). 15 C to 20 C drop is possible w/a very extensive custom w-c loop, and 10 C to 15 C with a 'solid' one...the Ivy in the pic used to be hotter by about 25 C when running a closed-loop equivalent to the h100i


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Now you can have a Malbec on me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke the 15.0 checkpoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 125 BCLK strap might be a bit better on CB 11.5
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how much more I can push the BCLK as I'm running 2x 180 GB SSD in raid 0, to high BCLK could corrupt the raid.


Nice score. Just play with STRAP 125 & don't change BCLK, your raid should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Thanks Guys !! glad to be part of this team!!! now on to the questions!! Ive been messing around with the multiplier on my Board for my 3930k and I got all the way up to 47 which is 4.7ghz without touching anything else. the temperatures got all the way up to 90 C ... what would you guys say is a safe temperature to run on this CPU and what would you say I should tweak and keep it at for daily use? I know at 4.5 I was at my highest in the 70-80 Range.... btw Im running a h110 corsair cooler !! thanks !! looking forward to getting some serious overclocking and learning more.


Safe temp for 3930k will be anything below 91C because it's within Intel specification. You should not worry about temp. Before any damage can happen, it will thermal throttling or thermal shutdown. Just watch the voltages you feeds to the CPU when overclocking. My three years old Intel processor still working fine despite running it at 99 - 100C most of the time.

Your temp seems too high though. What is your ambient/room temperature?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good evening everyone








This is what ive been up too , lots of Benchies


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good evening everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what ive been up too , lots of Benchies


...congrats to you - and of course to MrTooShort









...btw, anyone know what happened to Veblen, per below ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks mate








Not too far behind ya ,
Not bad for a truck driver eh ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too far behind ya ,
> Not bad for a truck driver eh ?


...no probs - but Veblen ? What happened ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no probs - but Veblen ? What happened ?


Maybe went up to the next league from posting a subzero submission maybe ?
not far from tapping you on the shoulder on that list


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good evening everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what ive been up too , lots of Benchies


Good work, keep it up and you will catch me soon











What do you have to OC on LN2 ATM?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Good work, keep it up and you will catch me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have to OC on LN2 ATM?


I don't have anything to bench on LN2 , don't have a pot for starters
Im still playing with water loops and 'airbending' mate
Awesome scores BTW , you've been doing that for a while eh ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Maybe went up to the next league from posting a subzero submission maybe ?
> not far from tapping you on the shoulder on that list


...he still shows in the Enthusiast table' though- look at the weekly / monthly changes


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I don't have anything to bench on LN2 , don't have a pot for starters
> Im still playing with water loops and 'airbending' mate
> Awesome scores BTW , you've been doing that for a while eh ?


You should get yourself a pot and a dewar, lots of fun OC'ing subzero








You've tried to put a rad in a bucket of icewater while OC'ing right?

I've had a steep learning curve, started to do LN2 back in 2010 on a 980X ES(Q3FE OC'ed like hell but died fast







) toghether with a few friends.
My first solo was on an SR-2 with 2x Xeon X5680's back in August 2011, lots of fun and learned a lot







And last Easter I did 680 Quad SLI on the R4E


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You should get yourself a pot and a dewar, lots of fun OC'ing subzero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've tried to put a rad in a bucket of icewater while OC'ing right?
> 
> I've had a steep learning curve, started to do LN2 back in 2010 on a 980X ES(Q3FE OC'ed like hell but died fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) toghether with a few friends.
> My first solo was on an SR-2 with 2x Xeon X5680's back in August 2011, lots of fun and learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And last Easter I did 680 Quad SLI on the R4E


Nice overclock.


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys if some of you remember from a few pages back i've had some major issues with my RIVE, and problems are pointing to defective ram!

Now im wondering what is a decent quad kit for a RIVE?

I am wondering if these will be 100% compatible with the board, Also if a kit is rated as 2400mhz or 2133mhz can i still put it back to say 1866mhz and at a lower voltage?

1) Corsair Vengeance Pro CMY32GX3M4A1866C9 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3

2) Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M4A2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3

I like those 2 but im open to suggestions! Need to pick some up today as my computer won't even reach windows logon screen without a BSOD and its looking like it is ram related, 95% sure


----------



## chino1974

I would go with the Dominator Platinum set. But that's more of a personal preference of looks. I am running 4 sticks of 2133 platinums and they run perfectly fine. And yes you can run your ram at a lower speed if you wanted to. Just set it for whatever speed you want in the bios like if you were overclocking it. The new vengeance pro looks nice but I still think the platinums look like the were meant to go with the RIVE.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I would go with the Dominator Platinum set. But that's more of a personal preference of looks. I am running 4 sticks of 2133 platinums and they run perfectly fine. And yes you can run your ram at a lower speed if you wanted to. Just set it for whatever speed you want in the bios like if you were overclocking it. The new vengeance pro looks nice but I still think the platinums look like the were meant to go with the RIVE.


Thanks mate, Yeah i was leaning more toward the Platinums myself but my local PC store only has these in stock, I normally get my stuff from another city in Australia but it's the weekend and can't wait till Monday till i receive the kit

http://www.umart.com.au/newindex2.phtml?bid=2

*if the link doesn't work it is these, 'Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) CMD8GX3M2A1866C9 DDR3 1866MHz CL9 (9-10-9-27) DOMINATOR® PLATINUM'

They don't have quad channel kits, Now, seeing as though it is a 2x4gb kit can i buy 2 of those kits will it still work or does it have to be a quad kit?

If so i might just get the Vengeance Pro's in Red


----------



## chino1974

Im running 2 sets of 2x4gb kits of Dominator Platinum 2133 and they run quad channel no problem. As long as they are the same type and speed youll be fine.


----------



## deafboy

Used to have Vengence ram, was pretty meh, didn't clock very well...much happier with my platinums. Although I am not sure how much better the vengence pros are in comparison


----------



## UNOE

UNOE is wondering if z0ki problems are really just with the RSTe driver and has nothing to do with ram.....


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Used to have Vengence ram, was pretty meh, didn't clock very well...much happier with my platinums. Although I am not sure how much better the vengence pros are in comparison


I also used Vengeance ram before with decent results. Not on this mobo though. On a Z77 setup. They overclocked alil bit nothing major but were decent, stable and cheap. But I ended up swapping them for better ram. On this board I've only used Platinums so far and dont see any reason to go elsewhere.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> UNOE is wondering if z0ki problems are really just with the RSTe driver and has nothing to do with ram.....


Hahaha! No no that issue was fixed a long time ago now







just needed that older driver that was a b**** to find.

To be honest I think it is just ram that's the main cause. I have one stick in there atm and it's working.. I was worried it could be my 3930k's IMC but I'll only know if I get some new ram.

Found 16gb of 2133mhz dominator platinums but I'll have to purchase them on Monday


----------



## UNOE

Oh yeah forgot your the one that actually listen to me and downloaded the old driver.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Oh yeah forgot your the one that actually listen to me and downloaded the old driver.


Lol are people still asking about the similar issue?

I was always curious about that driver. Does it work in windows 8?I only give windows 8 one try just after it came out and my system was unstable as all hell in saying that I probably wouldn't go to that OS even in its 8.1 stages lol but I was curious of that driver worked on there too


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You should get yourself a pot and a dewar, lots of fun OC'ing subzero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've tried to put a rad in a bucket of icewater while OC'ing right?
> 
> I've had a steep learning curve, started to do LN2 back in 2010 on a 980X ES(Q3FE OC'ed like hell but died fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) toghether with a few friends.
> My first solo was on an SR-2 with 2x Xeon X5680's back in August 2011, lots of fun and learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last Easter I did 680 Quad SLI on the R4E


...Thanks for sharing the pics and results !







I have always been fascinated by the SR-2 dual Xeon combo (ie on YouTube)

Sooner or later, I will have to try some more extreme cooling - running both an MVE / Ivy and RIVE /3970X at HWbot, in various combos of up to quad SLI 670ies (heavily modded) to 2x 7990s for now w/air and w-c

Fortunately, FtW420 lives near me, so when I decide to switch to extreme cooling at HWBot, there is someone who can show me the ropes (like don't drink out of the LN2 Thermos







)


----------



## Bloodbath

Anyone in here using the XSPC X79 waterblock? if so how do you rate it? pros/cons thanks in advance.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Anyone in here using the XSPC X79 waterblock? if so how do you rate it? pros/cons thanks in advance.


I am... all in all I love it. Some people aren't a huge fan of the looks.

The chipset block is pretty much pointless but nice.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Lol are people still asking about the similar issue?
> 
> I was always curious about that driver. Does it work in windows 8?I only give windows 8 one try just after it came out and my system was unstable as all hell in saying that I probably wouldn't go to that OS even in its 8.1 stages lol but I was curious of that driver worked on there too


I been using windows 8 since release... Its funny you mentioned it because the only thing not working right in windows 8 for me was my rainmeters with OHM.... and I just figured out the problem a hour ago. I was using a updated version of Open Hardware monitor and I'll I had to do was use old version and plugin worked again... (but yes that driver does works under win8 but I'm using no driver)

I just spent last hour adding CPU and GPU voltages to my rainmeter .... also added Temps before that...

What you guys think ...



First attempt



Final revision


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice score. Just play with STRAP 125 & don't change BCLK, your raid should be fine.
> Safe temp for 3930k will be anything below 91C because it's within Intel specification. You should not worry about temp. Before any damage can happen, it will thermal throttling or thermal shutdown. Just watch the voltages you feeds to the CPU when overclocking. My three years old Intel processor still working fine despite running it at 99 - 100C most of the time.
> 
> Your temp seems too high though. What is your ambient/room temperature?


honestly Im not too sure of my room temperature, but probably like 74-77F around there. I mean I dont know much on overclocking.. so I guess Im not worried to run at that speen anymore but I want to get to a sweetspot on my clocks... and whats the strap btw? sorry im a noob at this.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...he still shows in the Enthusiast table' though- look at the weekly / monthly changes


I just looked again @HWBOT ive dropped 20 places in a day







.... just gonna have to bench my date out all weekend then.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You should get yourself a pot and a dewar, lots of fun OC'ing subzero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've tried to put a rad in a bucket of icewater while OC'ing right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a steep learning curve, started to do LN2 back in 2010 on a 980X ES(Q3FE OC'ed like hell but died fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) toghether with a few friends.
> My first solo was on an SR-2 with 2x Xeon X5680's back in August 2011, lots of fun and learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last Easter I did 680 Quad SLI on the R4E


No haven't bothered mate with that one yet . A bucket of water + my rig on the ground + me = possible disaster . Im a bit clumsy and bit useless don't even know how to use a multimeter and don't know or have met anyone ( personally ) yet who has done subzero







Seems like the next logical step though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> honestly Im not too sure of my room temperature, but probably like 74-77F around there. I mean I dont know much on overclocking.. so I guess Im not worried to run at that speed anymore but I want to get to a sweetspot on my clocks... and whats the strap btw? sorry im a noob at this.


Heres a bios pic of it .......


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I just looked again @HWBOT ive dropped 20 places in a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... just gonna have to bench my date out all weekend then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> No haven't bothered mate with that one yet . A bucket of water + my rig on the ground + me = possible disaster . Im a bit clumsy and bit useless don't even know how to use a multimeter and don't know or have met anyone ( personally ) yet who has done subzero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the next logical step though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a bios pic of it .......


to be honest all I did was go into it and theres this thing that you set by all cores I forgot the name and thats all I changed and I entered 45.. I didnt change voltage or anything... what setting would you recommend? on regular clockspeeds I get around 30C to 36C under load and sometimes I get up to 40C but thats under regular clocks.. I want a good OC that will get me around 60C max.. on full load. but on a decent clock speed. im honestly wondering how I could get more performance out of my h110?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> [Found 16gb of 2133mhz dominator platinums but I'll have to purchase them on Monday


Not related to your problem. I saw you have 4 SSDs. Are you running them in RAID0? Using IRST?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> honestly Im not too sure of my room temperature, but probably like 74-77F around there. I mean I dont know much on overclocking.. so I guess Im not worried to run at that speen anymore but I want to get to a sweetspot on my clocks... and whats the strap btw? sorry im a noob at this.


4.7GHz @90C in 25C room seems high though. You should see max at high 70s Celsius.

That "strap" reply meant to someone else. It also called CPU STRAP or BCLK STRAP. Instead just using multiplier, you can use STRAP & multiplier to overclock which you might want to consider if you having problem getting your overclock stable. You can read more about it here & here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> to be honest all I did was go into it and theres this thing that you set by all cores I forgot the name and thats all I changed and I entered 45.. I didnt change voltage or anything... what setting would you recommend? on regular clockspeeds I get around 30C to 36C under load and sometimes I get up to 40C but thats under regular clocks.. I want a good OC that will get me around 60C max.. on full load. but on a decent clock speed. im honestly wondering how I could get more performance out of my h110?


If you leave voltage to auto, motherboard tend to set voltage higher than the CPU needs. This may contribute to high temp. Better use manual voltage or offset voltage.


----------



## burntheskies

Hi everybody,

I was wondering- has anybody noticed their realtemp wat rating jump into like the 200W range with just a mild OC? I am using offset voltage for my rig, and I noticed this happens a couple times when I test new stuff ( mainly changing vcore and vccsa)

Have you had that problem @ 5ghz with your baseclock at 125 like that HOME-CINEMA PC?

Maybe its just my chip I don't know. I had to drop my OC to get a conservative 4.4 rock stable w 1866. It also removed the volt jump problem and its currently hanging like at 152 full load.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I am... all in all I love it. Some people aren't a huge fan of the looks.
> 
> The chipset block is pretty much pointless but nice.


Actually it is good idea to get a chipset wc block(if you are water cooling) for this board especially if you are wanting to overclock.


----------



## kcuestag

Ever since I got my RIVE replaced from RMA this new board takes ages to boot/post. I noticed there's a switch on the top right which shows "Slow Mode" or something like that (Or Slow Boot?), it's set to ON, would setting it to OFF help speed up the post/boot process?

When I mean it takes ages, it might take over 20 seconds to post, even more sometimes lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Slow mode is OFF on both my RIVEs.

On my X58A-OC that allowed lower qpi link speed AFAIK. i only used it to try for highest BCLK...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burntheskies*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I was wondering- has anybody noticed their realtemp wat rating jump into like the 200W range with just a mild OC? I am using offset voltage for my rig, and I noticed this happens a couple times when I test new stuff ( mainly changing vcore and vccsa)
> 
> Have you had that problem @ 5ghz with your baseclock at 125 like that HOME-CINEMA PC?
> 
> Maybe its just my chip I don't know. I had to drop my OC to get a conservative 4.4 rock stable w 1866. It also removed the volt jump problem and its currently hanging like at 152 full load.


Priming at 5 gigs on hex core Ive seen 250watts + that's a very warm square and answer to your question is yes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ever since I got my RIVE replaced from RMA this new board takes ages to boot/post. I noticed there's a switch on the top right which shows "Slow Mode" or something like that (Or Slow Boot?), it's set to ON, would setting it to OFF help speed up the post/boot process?
> 
> When I mean it takes ages, it might take over 20 seconds to post, even more sometimes lol.


Flick that switch to 'off ' its for LN2 mode
Havent heard from you for awhile all is good I hope ? Murphy not hanging around your joint anymore ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Slow mode is OFF on both my RIVEs.
> 
> On my X58A-OC that allowed lower qpi link speed AFAIK. i only used it to try for highest BCLK...


Good morning Saltiness


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ever since I got my RIVE replaced from RMA this new board takes ages to boot/post. I noticed there's a switch on the top right which shows "Slow Mode" or something like that (Or Slow Boot?), it's set to ON, would setting it to OFF help speed up the post/boot process?
> 
> When I mean it takes ages, it might take over 20 seconds to post, even more sometimes lol.


What bios is installed? You'll need 2105 and higher to get fast booting.

Also clock gen filter "20uf" will give long booting.


----------



## PedroC1999

Morning Madman









First time I've ever called you that, maybe because im really tired.... zZzZzZzZ

Finally finished my extreme window and interior mod, stay tuned for an update tomorrow!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Actually it is good idea to get a chipset wc block(if you are water cooling) for this board especially if you are wanting to overclock.


...can't hurt...further, the stock chip-set air cooler is also affected by how many Video cards you have on the RIVE as some of them tend to block the fan intake a bit with measurable temp impact


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What bios is installed? You'll need 2105 and higher to get fast booting.
> 
> Also clock gen filter "20uf" will give long booting.


Good morning NO 1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...can't hurt...further, the stock chip-set air cooler is also affected by how many Video cards you have on the RIVE as some of them tend to block the fan intake a bit with measurable temp impact


Good morning NO 3








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Morning Madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever called you that, maybe because im really tired.... zZzZzZzZ
> 
> Finally finished my extreme window and interior mod, stay tuned for an update tomorrow!


Yes junior you may call me the MADMAN it is shorter . OLE


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, my mod looks amazing with the tinted all-perspex door, looks so swift! and sleek!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Top of the morning to you HOMECINEMA-PC

Tea and crumpets later I suppose on this fine wonderful day, after all I am 38 years old today!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Haha, my mod looks amazing with the tinted all-perspex door, looks so swift! and sleek!


I will have a gander shortly








Glad you got it right first time . Fully expecting a RMA post


----------



## PedroC1999

Happy Birthday Mr TooShort!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Top of the morning to you HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> Tea and crumpets later I suppose on this fine wonderful day, after all I am 38 years old today!


Happy birthday to you NO 1 .....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I remember when I was 38 my life sucked..... LOL


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr TooShort!


Thanks a bunch!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Happy birthday to you NO 1 .....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I was 38 my life sucked..... LOL


LoL, thanks Madman!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Actually it is good idea to get a chipset wc block(if you are water cooling) for this board especially if you are wanting to overclock.


Why do you say that exactly? The chipset uses all of what, 7-10w? The VRM block is a must for high overclocks but the chipset, at least from my experience, is pretty much solely for looks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Why do you say that exactly? The chipset uses all of what, 7-10w? The VRM block is a must for high overclocks but the chipset, at least from my experience, is pretty much solely for looks.


I agree. More video cards in a system, then you up the VCCSA and VTT to give more pci-e processing power. Pretty sure it's just the VCCSA, but you need to have VTT the same or close to the same voltage as VCCSA for stability purposes.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Top of the morning to you HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> Tea and crumpets later I suppose on this fine wonderful day, after all I am 38 years old today!


...and a very Happy Birthday to you, MrTooShort


----------



## alancsalt

The Very Best Birthday Wishes MrTOOSHORT.








All GHz to ya!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and a very Happy Birthday to you, MrTooShort


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The Very Best Birthday Wishes MrTOOSHORT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All GHz to ya!


Thanks a lot chaps!


----------



## deafboy

Happy Birthday buddy....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Happy Birthday buddy....


Thanks deafboy!


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ever since I got my RIVE replaced from RMA this new board takes ages to boot/post. I noticed there's a switch on the top right which shows "Slow Mode" or something like that (Or Slow Boot?), it's set to ON, would setting it to OFF help speed up the post/boot process?
> 
> When I mean it takes ages, it might take over 20 seconds to post, even more sometimes lol.


I RMA my RIVE too because the Bluetooth was not functioning on windows and I got it back .recently after almost a month .... ASUS service isnt the best. does anyone else have problems with the bluetooth on the RIVE???


----------



## deafboy

Depends what you're trying to do with bluetooth... I rarely use it.


----------



## hypespazm

I want to connect my PS3 controller with motion joy to play my games on TV wirelessly is there a way to hack it or force it to work? its an atheros bluetooth.


----------



## nleksan

Happy birthday!

I'll take a MIPS Block set for your birthday, thankyouverymuch









ON ANOTHER NOTE

Any advice on getting better performance out of my current overclock without drastically increasing speeds? Basically, what can I "tweak" to make it more efficient?

I don't have BIOS shot's ATM, but I'll try to get some... In the mean time:

(3930K + RIVE + 4x4 G.Skill Rj-Z 2133CL9-GBZH (CF-R IC's, I think) + EVGA GTX670 FTW + NZXT HALE90 850W)

Power-wise:
24pin ATX
8pin EPS
4pin EPS
4pin EZ_Plug (Extra DRAM Voltage)
*Can't fit 6pin EZ_Plug due to Heatkiller backplate on 670FTW

*24/7 OC*
*C-States disabled, SpeedStep enabled, Spread Spectrum both Disabled, unused accessories/ports disabled (BT/Onboard Audio/etc)

CPU
4845Mhz
47x103.1bclk
100Mhz Strap
Extreme Tweaking is ON
vCore - 1.365v
VCCSA - 1.160v
VTT1 - 1.16125v
VTT2 - 1.06875v
LLC - High
CPU Current Capability - 180%
VCCSA LLC - Normal
VCCSA CC - 140%
VCCSA Freq - 450
VTT Freq - 1.3x
PCH Freq - 1.3x
MOSFET Voltage - 7V

RAM
DDR3-2203 (1101.3Mhz with 21.33x Multi)
tCAS - 9
tRCD - 11
tRP - 10
tRAS - 27
tRC - 30 (I think...)
tRFC - 128
CR - 1T
Rampage Tweak - Mode 2
Latency Boundary - Nearer
vDIMM - 1.650v
vDIMM CC - 140%
vDIMM Profile/Switching(?) - "Optimized"

CPU Clock Skew -2
PCI-E Clock Skew -20
PLL Voltage - 1.79125
PCH 1.1v Voltage - 1.1128v

PSU Rail Voltages (via Fluke DMM) are 3.291V (3.3), 5.018v (5v), and 12.028v (12v), and they don't move more than 0.008v under load even at 5.28Ghz, so I'd say pretty stable....

I hope that may be enough info? If not, I'll try and get some BIOS screen grabs.

THANK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I RMA my RIVE too because the Bluetooth was not functioning on windows and I got it back .recently after almost a month .... ASUS service isnt the best. does anyone else have problems with the bluetooth on the RIVE???


Mine has pretty much mean disabled since I got it the board.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Mine has pretty much mean disabled since I got it the board.


So you and I have basically the same system in a sense? because I see you on the 780 owners thread. Now I have a question for you.. Im really worried, I want to OC my system and get the most out of it . but since im such a noob at overclocking I dont want to mess anything up , I have been doing my research but I want to know what are the things that you started doing to get better performance from you rig

Right now I have the 3930k RIVE and 16gb of ram at 1600mhz Dual channel and I have a single 780. for cooling I use h110 .

My main objective is to get fast processing and high framerates. I will be looking into getting faster ram maybe 2600mhz but for now I mostly do gaming.. im looking to do video / photo editing in the near future. but for now I want to get the max out of what I own..


----------



## alancsalt

The board is not rated for > 2400MHz ram....


----------



## hypespazm

thats sad ,,,,, is >2400 even that necessary tho? I mean for gaming and video editing?


----------



## UNOE

You don't really need faster ram just learn to overclock first ram will have very small benefit. You can go into higher timing ram after you learn to overclock because even to get 2600 ram stable you will need some OC experience. Your better off focusing on voltages and getting your Chip clock up for now once you master that then move on to higher timing ram. But to be honest unless you get a Ivy Bridge - E chip you probably won't need 2600.

The H110 will me your biggest problem right now. So rather than speeding money on ram you can think about full water cooling later. For now with the H110 you might be limited to 4.6Ghz or so probably going to be 4.4GHz to 4.6GHz. With 1600Mhz ram it should be pretty straight forward overclock. And most people in this thread could probably overclock your system to 4.5Ghz in there sleep. So you will have plenty of help here if you ask in here.

Edit : just noticed your already at 4.5ghz, you seem to be doing okay already. Maybe some of us can help you get to 4.6GHz but I'm afraid you will have heat problems after that, so not a whole lot you can do. But your system even at 4.5GHz and only one GPU will be enough for just about any game. But I would still try to get to 4.6 if you can.


----------



## hypespazm

thing is .. I know I set the multiplier by all cores to 45 and 46 like nothing. but I didnt mess with the voltage or the blck . everytime I try to mess with that my system wont boot. and I have to reset the PSU to get to the bios... but I did notice one I was at 4.5 the heat wasnt horrible. but I did see the frequencies jumpint around from 1.ghz to 4.5ghz randomly so im not sure if thats supposed to happen.


----------



## UNOE

oh man your probably not even stable you have good amount of work to do.


----------



## Sunreeper

I'm so excited I can almost sell my 3570k and maximus v formula for a rampage if extreme my 3930k has been sitting here just calling to me


----------



## hypespazm

so when I overclock is it supposed to stay stuck at 4.5 straight the whole time?


----------



## nleksan

Happy birthday!

I'll take a MIPS Block set for your birthday, thankyouverymuch









ON ANOTHER NOTE

Any advice on getting better performance out of my current overclock without drastically increasing speeds? Basically, what can I "tweak" to make it more efficient?

I don't have BIOS shot's ATM, but I'll try to get some... In the mean time:

(3930K + RIVE + 4x4 G.Skill Rj-Z 2133CL9-GBZH (CF-R IC's, I think) + EVGA GTX670 FTW + NZXT HALE90 850W)

Power-wise:
24pin ATX
8pin EPS
4pin EPS
4pin EZ_Plug (Extra DRAM Voltage)
*Can't fit 6pin EZ_Plug due to Heatkiller backplate on 670FTW

*24/7 OC*
*C-States disabled, SpeedStep enabled, Spread Spectrum both Disabled, unused accessories/ports disabled (BT/Onboard Audio/etc)

CPU
4845Mhz
47x103.1bclk
100Mhz Strap
Extreme Tweaking is ON
vCore - 1.365v
VCCSA - 1.160v
VTT1 - 1.16125v
VTT2 - 1.06875v
LLC - High
CPU Current Capability - 180%
VCCSA LLC - Normal
VCCSA CC - 140%
VCCSA Freq - 450
VTT Freq - 1.3x
PCH Freq - 1.3x
MOSFET Voltage - 7V

RAM
DDR3-2203 (1101.3Mhz with 21.33x Multi)
tCAS - 9
tRCD - 11
tRP - 10
tRAS - 27
tRC - 30 (I think...)
tRFC - 128
CR - 1T
Rampage Tweak - Mode 2
Latency Boundary - Nearer
vDIMM - 1.650v
vDIMM CC - 140%
vDIMM Profile/Switching(?) - "Optimized"

CPU Clock Skew -2
PCI-E Clock Skew -20
PLL Voltage - 1.79125
PCH 1.1v Voltage - 1.1128v

PSU Rail Voltages (via Fluke DMM) are 3.291V (3.3), 5.018v (5v), and 12.028v (12v), and they don't move more than 0.008v under load even at 5.28Ghz, so I'd say pretty stable....

I hope that may be enough info? If not, I'll try and get some BIOS screen grabs.

THANK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> so when I overclock is it supposed to stay stuck at 4.5 straight the whole time?


Depends it could if you want it too. I use offset voltage and it downclocks to 1200mhz at idle.


----------



## UNOE

I'll borrow that template to help hypespazm

here is quick and dirty 4.6 GHZ change all these settings don't change anything else leave everthing else as is or on auto.....

Speed Step Enabled
Turbo Enabled
CPU c1e Enabled
c3 disabled
c6 disabled
c7 disabled

CPU
4600Mhz
46x
100 bclk
bclk sku - Auto
100Mhz Strap
Extreme Tweaking - Disabled
CPUVcore - Offset
Offset sign +
offset voltage - 0.010v
VTT1 - 1.15v
VTT2 - Auto
VCCSA - 1.145v
PLL Voltage - 1.64
PCH 1.1v Voltage - Auto
LLC - High
CPU Current Capability - 130%
VCCSA LLC - Normal
VTT Freq - Auto
PCH Freq - Auto
MOSFET Voltage - Auto

RAM
use your timings ...
Ram recommended voltage for both DRAM voltage entries
CPU speed Spectrum - Disabled
PCIE Speed Spectrum - Diaabled

VCCSA Freq - 300
VTT Freq - 1.3x
PCH Freq - 1.3x
LLC - High
CPU Current Capability - 130%
VCCSA LLC - Normal
VTT Freq - Auto
PCH Freq - Auto
MOSFET Voltage - Auto

You should be able to boot just fine with these settings the only setting you have to change for stability is probably offset voltage 0.010 volts should be enough but if you have to you can give it 0.015 or 0.020.
If its stable at those voltages then you can latter on try Negative sign voltage of - 0.005 or - 0.010 and so on...

Make sure you have your ram timings and both ram voltages set to factory settings and everything else will work fine.

Then do stress test to test stability and cpu temps. and report back, some one here can help you fine tune it from there.


----------



## hypespazm

Thanks Im gonna try this as soon as I can.. So I should get back at you with that tomorrow. as when it comes to cooling. You say Im really limited with the h110, What would be a better cooling alternative? I would say something that can me 20C on a stock clock? so that when I OC I can still stay in the 30C range. Im really stressing the heat I dont want my room to turn into a sauna.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Thanks Im gonna try this as soon as I can.. So I should get back at you with that tomorrow. as when it comes to cooling. You say Im really limited with the h110, What would be a better cooling alternative? I would say something that can me 20C on a stock clock? so that when I OC I can still stay in the 30C range. Im really stressing the heat I dont want my room to turn into a sauna.


I have three radiators, and two pumps. At 4.8ghz when I idle I'm at 29c when I stress test I'm at 65c.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burntheskies*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I was wondering- has anybody noticed their realtemp wat rating jump into like the 200W range with just a mild OC? I am using offset voltage for my rig, and I noticed this happens a couple times when I test new stuff ( mainly changing vcore and vccsa)
> 
> Have you had that problem @ 5ghz with your baseclock at 125 like that HOME-CINEMA PC?
> 
> Maybe its just my chip I don't know. I had to drop my OC to get a conservative 4.4 rock stable w 1866. It also removed the volt jump problem and its currently hanging like at 152 full load.


Power consumption reported by software is not accurate because it calculated using VID, not the actual Vcore voltage but yeah, SB-E does consume a lot of power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Top of the morning to you HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> Tea and crumpets later I suppose on this fine wonderful day, after all I am 38 years old today!


HaPPy BiRThDAy!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> so when I overclock is it supposed to stay stuck at 4.5 straight the whole time?


If you didn't disabled EIST, then it should downclock when no load or idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Thanks Im gonna try this as soon as I can.. So I should get back at you with that tomorrow. as when it comes to cooling. You say Im really limited with the h110, What would be a better cooling alternative? I would say something that can me 20C on a stock clock? so that when I OC I can still stay in the 30C range. Im really stressing the heat I dont want my room to turn into a sauna.


Depends on your ambient. If ambient is 25C, I think you can go up to 4.7GHz with comfortable temps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks nleksan and kizwan!









Nice volts for 4.84 nleksan.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Havent heard from you for awhile all is good I hope ? Murphy not hanging around your joint anymore ?


All good, no more issues.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What bios is installed? You'll need 2105 and higher to get fast booting.
> 
> Also clock gen filter "20uf" will give long booting.


I have BIOS 3602, and I believe clock gen filter is on AUTO.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'll borrow that template to help hypespazm
> 
> here is quick and dirty 4.6 GHZ change all these settings don't change anything else leave everthing else as is or on auto.....
> 
> Speed Step Enabled
> Turbo Enabled
> CPU c1e Enabled
> c3 disabled
> c6 disabled
> c7 disabled
> 
> CPU
> 4600Mhz
> 46x
> 100 bclk
> bclk sku - Auto
> 100Mhz Strap
> Extreme Tweaking - Disabled
> CPUVcore - Offset
> Offset sign +
> offset voltage - 0.010v
> VTT1 - 1.15v
> VTT2 - Auto
> VCCSA - 1.145v
> PLL Voltage - 1.64
> PCH 1.1v Voltage - Auto
> LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 130%
> VCCSA LLC - Normal
> VTT Freq - Auto
> PCH Freq - Auto
> MOSFET Voltage - Auto
> 
> RAM
> use your timings ...
> Ram recommended voltage for both DRAM voltage entries
> CPU speed Spectrum - Disabled
> PCIE Speed Spectrum - Diaabled
> 
> VCCSA Freq - 300
> VTT Freq - 1.3x
> PCH Freq - 1.3x
> LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 130%
> VCCSA LLC - Normal
> VTT Freq - Auto
> PCH Freq - Auto
> MOSFET Voltage - Auto
> 
> You should be able to boot just fine with these settings the only setting you have to change for stability is probably offset voltage 0.010 volts should be enough but if you have to you can give it 0.015 or 0.020.
> If its stable at those voltages then you can latter on try Negative sign voltage of - 0.005 or - 0.010 and so on...
> 
> Make sure you have your ram timings and both ram voltages set to factory settings and everything else will work fine.
> 
> Then do stress test to test stability and cpu temps. and report back, some one here can help you fine tune it from there.


So ive tried this but I dont get any overclock I stay at 3.8 max.. unde prime 95... Im not too sure what im doing wrong but ive tried to input it like 3 times

edit: I Think I got it to 4.6 ghz now but its moves up and down ... from 1.1 - 4.6ghz so Im wondering whats s that normal?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> So ive tried this but I dont get any overclock I stay at 3.8 max.. unde prime 95... Im not too sure what im doing wrong but ive tried to input it like 3 times


Your Multiplier is set to 46 ?

When you apply it, it will say 4.6Ghz in the bios at the top in yellow... If it says 4.6ghz in yellow this it is 4.6ghz.

Edit this is called offset voltage it will do that and will reduce your idle temps that is why I gave you those settings and that is what you should use for small overclock like your doing.

I'm running 4.8ghz at offset and can get up to 5.0GHz after 5ghz It might help to use manually voltage... but for you don't worry about it your on offset and its good for you.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Your Multiplier is set to 46 ?
> 
> When you apply it, it will say 4.6Ghz in the bios at the top in yellow... If it says 4.6ghz in yellow this it is 4.6ghz.
> 
> Edit this is called offset voltage it will do that and will reduce your idle temps that is why I gave you those settings and that is what you should use for small overclock like your doing.
> 
> I'm running 4.8ghz at offset and can get up to 5.0GHz after 5ghz It might help to use manually voltage... but for you don't worry about it your on offset and its good for you.


ok so Yeah I revised that , that was the issue. Now Im runnin prime 95(in large ffts) and my heat is going all the way up to 71C, I believe I set the offset to 0.010 .... I did the best I could to find all the setting since they werent in order.

EDIT my idle was at the regular I usually get was around 35C average


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> ok so Yeah I revised that , that was the issue. Now Im runnin prime 95(in large ffts) and my heat is going all the way up to 71C, I believe I set the offset to 0.010 .... I did the best I could to find all the setting since they werent in order.


Yeah I just did those settings on the fly and didn't have the bios info infront of me so they where mixed up

But good job so just to help you understand offset now... instead of a fixed voltage like 1.36v you have offset now. So your right on the boarder line of positive and negative voltage so this might get confusing. Here is a example I don't know if this is what you will have but this will help you understand. Lets say voltage is 1.36v (this is just a example yours might be at like 1.34v or 1.38v as a baseline)

1.360v plus offset of + 0.010 = 1.370v
1.360v plus offset of + 0.015 = 1.375v
1.360v plus offset of + 0.020 = 1.380v
and so on....

You will probably be able to use negitive voltage and you can start doing so by changing your sign to negitive (-)

1.360v plus offset of - 0.020 = 1.340v
1.360v plus offset of - 0.015 = 1.345v
1.360v plus offset of - 0.010 = 1.350v
1.360v plus offset of - 0.005 = 1.355v

so you want to change your voltage to negative (-) and work your way down see if your stable at - 0.005 then - 0.010 then - 0.015.

And see how low you can go. If you need more voltage on the positive side you need higher numbers if you need more voltage on the negative side you need lower numbers.

Use prime95 version 27.7 and use at less 70% of your ram during the test. Use ftt size of 1344/1344 for testing if you pass one hour your probably stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> EDIT my idle was at the regular I usually get was around 35C average


Yeah and now we have higher overclock now... so temp should be higher if its the same then thats a good thing...

But the goal to get the temps even lower is to see if your stable with the negative voltages ... so start testing those out one at a time.

To be honest though idle temps mean nothing so lest forget about those. Focus on getting stable and lowest load temps.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah I just did those settings on the fly and didn't have the bios info infront of me so they where mixed up
> 
> But good job so just to help you understand offset now... instead of a fixed voltage like 1.36v you have offset now. So your right on the boarder line of positive and negative voltage so this might get confusing. Here is a example I don't know if this is what you will have but this will help you understand. Lets say voltage is 1.36v (this is just a example yours might be at like 1.34v or 1.38v as a baseline)
> 
> 1.360v plus offset of + 0.010 = 1.370v
> 1.360v plus offset of + 0.015 = 1.375v
> 1.360v plus offset of + 0.020 = 1.380v
> and so on....
> 
> You will probably be able to use negitive voltage and you can start doing so by changing your sign to negitive (-)
> 
> 1.360v plus offset of - 0.020 = 1.340v
> 1.360v plus offset of - 0.015 = 1.345v
> 1.360v plus offset of - 0.010 = 1.350v
> 1.360v plus offset of - 0.005 = 1.355v
> 
> so you want to change your voltage to negative (-) and work your way down see if your stable at - 0.005 then - 0.010 then - 0.015.
> 
> And see how low you can go. If you need more voltage on the positive side you need higher numbers if you need more voltage on the negative side you need lower numbers.
> 
> Use prime95 version 27.7 and use at less 70% of your ram during the test. Use ftt size of 1344/1344 for testing if you pass one hour your probably stable.
> Yeah and now we have higher overclock now... so temp should be higher if its the same then thats a good thing...
> 
> But the goal to get the temps even lower is to see if your stable with the negative voltages ... so start testing those out one at a time.
> 
> To be honest though idle temps mean nothing so lest forget about those. Focus on getting stable and lowest load temps.


Ok but does that justify the throttle in the clock speed? I mean It is rather confusing because Idk when I would use positive or negative voltage? I guess when I use negative offset Ill be able to clock higher frequencies? with around the same temps? or am i getting this mixed up?


----------



## sakerfalcon

Yes, but only EK and XSPC. MIPS has gone out of business so whatever stock is left is all there is, and there won't be any warranty left. Koolance also no longer makes full blocks for RIVE.

I might as well also post this here:


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Ok but does that justify the throttle in the clock speed? I mean It is rather confusing because Idk when I would use positive or negative voltage? I guess when I use negative offset Ill be able to clock higher frequencies? with around the same temps? or am i getting this mixed up?


Your mixed up. Throttle is good you don't need full speed all the time anytime you open a app that needs 4.6ghz it will respond and change clock speed instantly. Even benching with offset and throttling you will not see a difference in scores. You want offset and throttling unless your going over 4.8ghz in my opinion. And only reason you would not want it over 4.8-5.2 is because your more stable without throtting.

Reread my post about offset and look at the number I posted. You already have positive voltage and are on the boarder-line. So your next step to reduce your temperatures would be using negative voltage.

Let me explain my goal here in helping you I gave your really high voltage to start with to make sure it boots so +0.010 is high. Now are next step is to see how low you can get your voltage and remain stable. So test and see if you cant get stable in negative range. If you can get stable and somewhere close to - 0.020 then we might be able to try for 4.7ghz but first I want to see if your stable at negative offset if your not then 4.6ghz is probably the max you will get stable.

After rereading the chart I showed you of offset you should understand offset positive or negative doesn't mean anything to complicated.

1.360v plus offset of + 0.020 = *1.380v*
1.360v plus offset of + 0.010 = *1.375v*
1.360v plus offset of + 0.010 = *1.370v*
1.360v plus offset of + 0.005 = *1.365v*
1.360v plus offset of - 0.005 = *1.355v*
1.360v plus offset of - 0.010 = *1.350v*
1.360v plus offset of - 0.015 = *1.345v*
1.360v plus offset of - 0.020 = *1.340v*
1.360v plus offset of - 0.025 = *1.340v*

Just pay attention to the goal. The goal is to get the most stable overclock with the lowest vcore in bold is the vcore. If you can get a low vcore with stable clock that means you can overlock even higher and you will have less heat. But unless you test it we will not know.

But as is right now with + 0.010 your vcore is likely higher than it needs to be, so test and see what the lowest stable vcore is for 4.6ghz then report back and we will try to help you get over 4.7ghz if its low enough.


----------



## hypespazm

I got

1.360v plus offset of - 0.010 = 1.350v

to boot. So now what would be a good test to run prime 95? and how long should I run it.... Im not sure which one to run for stability

EDIT Hotest temp so far On prime 95 in large FFT's are 68C -71 on some cores but it takes a while to get up there gradually

EDIT I got a BSOD after like 10 mins... so I dont think its stable.

Edit now trying 1.360v plus offset of - 0.005 = 1.355v

this booted but windows explorer wouldnt open and the failed now tryingg

1.360v plus offset of + 0.005 = 1.365v


----------



## UNOE

Well then in 10 minutes bsod then you will probably need Positive offset then of 0.005 or higher for 4.6Ghz sorry about that...

To answer your question about prime95 I told you in a earlier post what version of Prime to run and with what settings and with what length of time to run it go back and read.

Also just keep in mind that 1.36v baseline is just a estimate I don't know what it really is your baseline can be 1.38v and adding + 0.005 is 1.385v.. It was just a example to help you understand how it works. (there is actually alot more to it than that but I'm trying to simplify it so you don't get to confused)

You might even have to go back down to 4.5ghz if you need to much vcore for 4.6ghz. But you seem to have enough room on temps to go higher on vcore so keep bumping until stable.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Yes, but only EK and XSPC. MIPS has gone out of business so whatever stock is left is all there is, and there won't be any warranty left. Koolance also no longer makes full blocks for RIVE.
> 
> I might as well also post this here:


MMMMM whats the go with the clear pva cover ?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Yes, but only EK and XSPC. MIPS has gone out of business so whatever stock is left is all there is, and there won't be any warranty left. Koolance also no longer makes full blocks for RIVE.
> 
> I might as well also post this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMM whats the go with the clear pva cover ?
Click to expand...

He's trying to make rive thermal armor


----------



## deafboy

Needs more dimension to it. Was thinking of doing something similar out of aluminum when I was making my case. Decided against it since I could get the texture and topology I wanted.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> He's trying to make rive thermal armor











Why bother its just another thing in the way if you have to RMA


----------



## DialTo11

I want to join this club! Here's my CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2853512


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well then in 10 minutes bsod then you will probably need Positive offset then of 0.005 or higher for 4.6Ghz sorry about that...
> 
> To answer your question about prime95 I told you in a earlier post what version of Prime to run and with what settings and with what length of time to run it go back and read.
> 
> Also just keep in mind that 1.36v baseline is just a estimate I don't know what it really is your baseline can be 1.38v and adding + 0.005 is 1.385v.. It was just a example to help you understand how it works. (there is actually alot more to it than that but I'm trying to simplify it so you don't get to confused)
> 
> You might even have to go back down to 4.5ghz if you need to much vcore for 4.6ghz. But you seem to have enough room on temps to go higher on vcore so keep bumping until stable.


1.360v plus offset of + 0.005 = 1.365v

I couldnt get it stable . Im really not sure on what I sould do next?


----------



## UNOE

go up to + 0.010 or +0.015

If those two are not stable then back it down to 45

But those should be stable. I need 0.010 for my 4.6Ghz so its just that you don't have a good chip.

You could try up to + 0.030 if you want but I think you will have heat issues after 0.015


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> go up to + 0.010 or +0.015
> 
> If those two are not stable then back it down to 45
> 
> But those should be stable. I need 0.010 for my 4.6Ghz so its just that you don't have a good chip.
> 
> You could try up to + 0.030 if you want but I think you will have heat issues after 0.015


I think 0.010 should be stable, what would I need to get to 4.6 like 0.020??


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Yes, but only EK and XSPC. MIPS has gone out of business so whatever stock is left is all there is, and there won't be any warranty left. Koolance also no longer makes full blocks for RIVE.
> 
> I might as well also post this here:


...I for one like it ! ...in the process of constructing a multi-mobo 'deskputer / wallputer' which includes the RIVE as a center piece, so for now it is all functional but laying open - eventually, the whole thing will go under tempered glass but for now, an acrylic custom cover for the mobo would help - though there are so many temp-fans involved until the build is finished that the dust tends to blow off


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I think 0.010 should be stable, what would I need to get to 4.6 like 0.020??


I thought you where already testing 4.6Ghz


----------



## Joa3d43

*TX - good thread* for setup info !

...in terms of non-commercial (read Xeon) 'modern' CPU / chip-set combos, I'm much more familiar with Ivy / Z77, but a few months ago, I added a RIVE / 3970X, including but not limited to HWBot benching purposes...

I post this latest Vantage score (HWBot rules and submission) here re the v-core of 1.472v @ 5.125GHz passing Vantage (which is a challenging bench)...the GPUs are about to be water-cooled in a separate loop, but I doubt that I can improve on the CPU v-core at that speed...As my benching cut-off is 1.55v in a w-c CPU environment, there may be another multi in it. I appreciate everyone's input @ this thread, in addition to the posted guides @ the OP !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *TX - good thread* for setup info !
> 
> ...in terms of non-commercial (read Xeon) 'modern' CPU / chip-set combos, I'm much more familiar with Ivy / Z77, but a few months ago, I added a RIVE / 3970X, including but not limited to HWBot benching purposes...
> 
> I post this latest Vantage score (HWBot rules and submission) here re the v-core of 1.472v @ 5.125GHz passing Vantage (which is a challenging bench)...the GPUs are about to be water-cooled in a separate loop, but I doubt that I can improve on the CPU v-core at that speed...As my benching cut-off is 1.55v in a w-c CPU environment, there may be another multi in it. I appreciate everyone's input @ this thread, in addition to the posted guides @ the OP !


Good morning *SHOW OFF*


----------



## hypespazm

P75668 thats ridiculous


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning *SHOW OFF*


...good thing I didn't post the other real fast benches














...I did however wanted to thank the folks who posted about CPU PLL, VCCSA and VTT in relation to v-core...with Sandy-E, that's a bit different than Ivy


----------



## alancsalt

You got 5.125GHz to run Vantage at 1.472v vcore.

Greetings from the trailing field......


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You got 5.125GHz to run Vantage at 1.472v vcore.
> 
> Greetings from the trailing field......


.....while it's a good 3970X sample, it didn't start out with 1.472 vcore @ 5.125GHz...that's my point - now running Vantage even in hot weather at lower v-core.

I tend to 'starve' a CPU when I set it up anyhow, but there were several times when I got '101' codes, yet doing the opposite - lowering v-core - worked better, as paradoxical as it may sound...the differential to VCCSA/VTT and to a lesser extent CPU PLL seems to be critical, as discussed in this thread and elsewhere also....there is a 'max differential - but may be also a 'min' ? I hope to post some of those 'sweet spot ranges' once I have finished testing.

This also means that for other Sandy-E C2 chips which may require more or less v-core, the absolute level of v-core is by itself insufficient info - depending also on the VCCSA / VTT / PLL *ratios*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You got 5.125GHz to run Vantage at 1.472v vcore.
> 
> Greetings from the trailing field......


Hey there








Worked 'hard' for my 20pts on the bot over the weekend...
Its just not enough








I need more good gear to BENCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> .....while it's a good 3970X sample, it didn't start out with 1.472 vcore @ 5.125GHz...that's my point - now running Vantage even in hot weather at lower v-core.
> 
> I tend to 'starve' a CPU when I set it up anyhow, but there were several times when I got '101' codes, yet doing the opposite - lowering v-core - worked better, as paradoxical as it may sound...the differential to VCCSA/VTT and to a lesser extent CPU PLL seems to be critical, as discussed in this thread and elsewhere also....there is a 'max differential - but may be also a 'min' ? I hope to post some of those 'sweet spot ranges' once I have finished testing.
> 
> This also means that for other Sandy-E C2 chips which may require more or less v-core, the absolute level of v-core is by itself insufficient info - depending also on the VCCSA / VTT / PLL *ratios*


That's interesting


----------



## _REAPER_

I have made it home and will be putting my pc together in the coming days. Should have something posted up by Thursday.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have made it home and will be putting my pc together in the coming days. Should have something posted up by Thursday.


It has been a *EPIC* countdown ........ hopefully not to RMA LOL


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have made it home and will be putting my pc together in the coming days. Should have something posted up by Thursday.


...per sig, you certainly have some nifty components







- should be a great system ! Are you going to run strap125 or strap100 ?


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys just an update on my issue of PC not waking up from sleep or not turning on after a shut down.

I got my ram but my original problem exists

PC won't turn on at all, which results in turning off the PSU for around 20-40mins then the pc will turn on..

I've just put the sticks in now went to turn it on and it's the same old thing. Wasted 350 bucks lol..

When I'm in windows I can be on it all day without issues aside from when I put it to sleep it won't wake up or when i shut it down and turn it back on, it won't.

Tempted to throw the whole lot out and build another one lol

Now what do you guys think it is? Could it be a bad CPU?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys just an update on my issue of PC not waking up from sleep or not turning on after a shut down.
> 
> I got my ram but my original problem exists
> 
> PC won't turn on at all, which results in turning off the PSU for around 20-40mins then the pc will turn on..
> 
> I've just put the sticks in now went to turn it on and it's the same old thing. Wasted 350 bucks lol..
> 
> When I'm in windows I can be on it all day without issues aside from when I put it to sleep it won't wake up or when i shut it down and turn it back on, it won't.
> 
> Tempted to throw the whole lot out and build another one lol
> 
> Now what do you guys think it is? Could it be a bad CPU?


...after all that you have been through / tried, I would suggest buying a new hard drive and just do a basic new Win 7 install (with no other 'previous' hard drives in the system)...also no partition software or anything, just a plain install to see if the problem persists...


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...after all that you have been through / tried, I would suggest buying a new hard drive and just do a basic new Win 7 install (with no other 'previous' hard drives in the system)...also no partition software or anything, just a plain install to see if the problem persists...


Hey man, yeah I've done a clean install of win7 with only 1 drive connected and it was the same. Could it be my 3930k?

Once the pc is turned off at the switch for a fair while and I turn it on, it operates just fine for hours on end... When it turns on next (still off and won't turn on, need to wait a while) I'll have a look into things more and run some tests.

How would I test the system if it is a CPU issue?


----------



## z0ki

Sorry for the double post, this site runs crop on the s4 (can't edit posts properly)
I have a spare rampage iv extreme here I'm going to drain my loop and strip my rig







and try the other board. If the issue persists then it's for sure the CPU..

Right now my guess is the DIMM slots are screwed on the RIVE or the CPU is stuffed.


----------



## kizwan

IMO, I don't think it's CPU because like you said when it turn on, your computer works just fine until shutdown. This is a long shot but did you try with different PSU?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...per sig, you certainly have some nifty components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - should be a great system ! Are you going to run strap125 or strap100 ?


I will be utilizing the help of many on this forum to OC my CPU, I am looking to get around 4.5ghz not sure what strap I will run


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> IMO, I don't think it's CPU because like you said when it turn on, your computer works just fine until shutdown. This is a long shot but did you try with different PSU?


No haven't tried a different PSU as I don't have a spare. I don't think the psu could be a problem seeing it works fine for hours on in when gaming or rendering.. I just shut the pc down now that has been on and working for 3 hours I just shut it down then tried to turn it on but it doesn't lol. When the PSU is off for say 30-60mins it will then load up fine.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will be utilizing the help of many on this forum to OC my CPU, I am looking to get around 4.5ghz not sure what strap I will run


125 and manual vcore I believe will be more stable . I would be trying both straps and have different overclocks and dram speeds on both . You will have 8 settings to save in your bios









Hurry up and get it done








Ive been waiting just as long as you for results


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> No haven't tried a different PSU as I don't have a spare. I don't think the psu could be a problem seeing it works fine for hours on in when gaming or rendering.. I just shut the pc down now that has been on and working for 3 hours I just shut it down then tried to turn it on but it doesn't lol. When the PSU is off for say 30-60mins it will then load up fine.


Do you have a powered USB hub attached ?


----------



## kcuestag

Today, when playing Arma 3 Beta on this pretty hot day, with room at like 35ºC, and my water on the loop hitting 45ºC-46ºC, I had a BSOD with the code 0x0000050 (Can't remember how many zeroes, but definitely ended in 50).

Any idea as to what that means? I think it's the first time I ever have that BSOD.


----------



## anubis1127

I thought that one was memory related typically, so maybe IMC or memory voltage?


----------



## Jokah

Usually RAM related. Maybe try upping either your DRAM or VCCIO voltage. Or you could lower frequency or loosen your timings but we both know that isn't going to happen







.

Edit:


----------



## kcuestag

Interesting, I never had that before, even when running Prime 95 on 1792 or 1344 FFT's and 99% RAM usage.

I'll bump the DRAM or VCCIO if it happens again and see.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Interesting, I never had that before, even when running Prime 95 on 1792 or 1344 FFT's and 99% RAM usage.
> 
> I'll bump the DRAM or VCCIO if it happens again and see.


Last week someone had a similar question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 0x50 bugcheck is usually related to RAM.
> 
> It can also be related to the QPI / VTT voltage
> 
> Maybe try to raise VTT and VCCSA and test again.
> 
> *Rampage IV Extreme UEFI Guide for Overclocking*
> 
> *MORE HELP, especially if your memory is 2133mhz and higher.*
> 
> *CPU Clock Gen Filter*: A setting of Auto is recommened for most overclocking. For memory speeds over DDR3-2200 use 10UF, for speeds over DDR3-2400 use 20UF. If using the 166 strap then a setting of Disabled is recommended
> 
> *Rampage Tweak*: A setting of Mode 2 is recommended for overclocking memory over DDR3-2000 or if using 64GB of memory
> 
> *tRWDR*: Sets the delay period between a read command that is followed by a write command; where the write command requires the access of data from a different rank. A setting of 3 clocks suits most DIMM configurations all the way to DDR3-2133. Relax to 5~7 clocks only if you are experiencing stability issues when running in excess of 8GB of memory over DDR3-2300.
> 
> *tRWDD*: Sets the delay period between a read command that is followed by a write command; where the write command requires the access of data from a different rank or DIMM. A setting of 3 clocks suits most DIMM configurations all the way to DDR3-2133. Relax to 5~7 clocks only if you are experiencing stability issues when running in excess of 8GB of memory over DDR3-2300.
> 
> *Receiver Slew*: Leave on Auto for most overclocking. Try a setting of Normal if experiencing instability when running memory over DDR3-2133.
> 
> *Transmitter Slew*: Leave on Auto for most overclocking. Try a setting of Normal if experiencing instability when running memory over DDR3-2133.
> 
> *MCH Recheck*: Forces memory to be rechecked to ensure all DIMMs are mapped. Leave on Auto unless experiencing instability.
> 
> *RC Warm Boot Fast*: Disables memory training when Enabled. If running at speeds over DDR3-2133, then Enable this setting once the memory is stable. Drift in memory training parameters may result in instability if this setting is left enabled and the system is booted multiple times or during sub-zero cooled benchmarking sessions. For all other purposes leave on Auto or Disabled.
> 
> *VCCSA Current Capability*: Increases the power threshold before over-current protection limits power. Increase to 140% if running 64GB of memory or if running memory speeds in excess of DDR3-2133.
> 
> *DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability*: Increases the power threshold before over-current protection limits power. Increase to 130% if using 64GB of memory past DDR3-1866, or when running 8GB modules over DDR3-2133.
> 
> *CPU VCCSA Voltage*: Two options here. The first is "Manual Mode", which allows us to set a 'static' level of voltage for the System Agent. The second mode is "Offset Mode", which works on the same principals as Vcore Offset Mode. VCCSA has a direct impact on memory stability, so will need increasing if you are running high density modules and/or overclocking the memory controller. As a general rule VCCSA should not be set higher than CPU Vcore as this will impact system stability. The reason for this is likely due to processor Vcore being used as either a pull-up rail for IO signaling stages, or internal DC coupling.
> 
> *If overclocking past DDR3-2000, then finding the optimal delta between CPU vcore and VCCSA becomes critical with some memory modules. Hence, we recommend making small changes and monitoring for impact upon stability. It is probably wise not to exceed a voltage delta larger than 0.6V between VDIMM and VCCSA, so if VDIMM is set to 1.65V, then set VCCSA at around 1.05V minimum as a starting point AND also try to keep VCCSA within 0.3V of Vcore if possible.*
> 
> *CPU PLL Voltage*: For most overclocking, the minimum voltage requirements will be centered around 1.80V. If using higher processor multiplier ratios or DRAM frequencies over DDR3 2200, then a small over-voltage here can aid stability.
> 
> You can also bump *DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB & CHC, CHD)*: Sets DRAM voltage for the memory. Set according to memory vendor specifications or alter to facilitate over/underclocking
> 
> *CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: Disable if overclocking as clock modulation can cause instability.*


----------



## KeRo77

G'Day All,

I keep getting warning messages like the below, I had one the other day saying it was at -60, I doubt my mobo is running that cold. Is this a dodgy sensor? Should I be worried?



Cheers,


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> G'Day All,
> 
> I keep getting warning messages like the below, I had one the other day saying it was at -60, I doubt my mobo is running that cold. Is this a dodgy sensor? Should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Asus AI Suite is just a buggy piece of software, I wouldn't put much faith in it's warnings.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> G'Day All,
> 
> I keep getting warning messages like the below, I had one the other day saying it was at -60, I doubt my mobo is running that cold. Is this a dodgy sensor? Should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Asus AI Suite II??

This is your problem, its a poor monitoring program, very poor.

*get*


*aida64*
*Hwinfo64*


----------



## KeRo77

Thanks mate, yeah I'm using AI Suite II, just installed with the mobo cd. So I should ditch this?

Also thanks for the tip on Hwinfo64 +1

What should I be looking for? I am new to this sort of stuff







I have also had warning messages on voltage +3.3v from memory.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> G'Day All,
> 
> I keep getting warning messages like the below, I had one the other day saying it was at -60, I doubt my mobo is running that cold. Is this a dodgy sensor? Should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


This came up before here as it happens fairly often...on one of my ROG boards it says the mobo is ' - 129 C' (and I don't do LN2







) another ROG setup has voltages all over the place...

Asus AI Suite II can be helpful and has its uses, but accurate sensor monitoring is not one of them. BTW, if AI Suite loads automatically on your setup and you like to keep it that way, just unloading it from the system tray / bottom right will stop those annoying and nonsensical warnings flipping up while keeping your AI settings.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Last week someone had a similar question.


I just noticed I had both CPU and PCI-E Spread Spectrum on AUTO even though I normally disable those right away, maybe I forgot to when I got this new RIVE from RMA few months ago. p

Disabled them, maybe they caused that.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> Thanks mate, yeah I'm using AI Suite II, just installed with the mobo cd. So I should ditch this?
> 
> Also thanks for the tip on Hwinfo64 +1
> 
> What should I be looking for? I am new to this sort of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had warning messages on voltage +3.3v from memory.



+3.3v
+5v
+12v

Are voltages from the PSU rails.



Looking at your Hwinfo64 screenshot, all your voltages are within the range and are fine.







(see chart below) Its always better to monitor those voltages with a multimeter though.


----------



## KeRo77

Thanks KaRLiToS and everybody else who replied so quickly. I now know more than I did 10 minutes ago, that's why I love this community


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Do you have a powered USB hub attached ?


Hey mate nah no USB hub attached to the system at all... The only things plugged into the motherboard that is USB is my mouse/keyboard receiver.. Tried unplugging that though just to rule it out and made no difference..


----------



## nleksan

I get 0x00050 codes when my IMC either needs MORE voltage....or oddly, sometimes when it wants LESS. (That would be VCCSA; although I keep VTT1 and VCCSA within 0.005v of another)

I always thought 0x00023 was the sign you needed more vDIMM? Maybe I've just been getting really lucky lol!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I get 0x00050 codes when my IMC either needs MORE voltage....or oddly, sometimes when it wants LESS. (That would be VCCSA; although I keep VTT1 and VCCSA within 0.005v of another)
> 
> I always thought 0x00023 was the sign you needed more vDIMM? Maybe I've just been getting really lucky lol!


...I ran into this a few pages back - sometimes 'less is more', apparently







Also it's important to keep VCCSA and vCore as close to each other as possible - Sin0822's excellent guide for Sandy-E suggests no more than .3v to .4v differential


----------



## alancsalt

Bizarre, bizarre, bizarre...

Thought I'd "upgrade" my cpu waterblocks... Bought a Phobya CPU Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel Silver Nickel.. Compatibility: Intel: 775, 1366, 1156, 1155, *2011*, Xeon

Yes, take out that cheapo Rasa block and whack her in.... idling at 80° C ????

Meanwhile, with the spare mobo and 3930K, thought I'd put the EK Supreme HF Full-Nickel on that one... same problem....

Two and two third days later I admit defeat, not tim, not air bubbles, not anything I've tried changing. I put the rasa block back on the 3970X. Immediately 25° C.
Remove the EK block from the 3930K and substitute a rasa block. Same thing.

The only obvious difference I can see is that both the Phobya and the EK have their mountings near the bottom of the block, while the rasa has its mounting towards the top of the block...

I have to assume they were fouling.. even if my old eyes didn't pick it......

(Put the EK block on the E8500/Asus Commando.. 33° C cores......)

I suppose this is a known RIVE issue I didn't know about?


----------



## UNOE

idling at 80° C
Oh man does not make since


----------



## alancsalt

That's what i thought, with a lot of swear words thrown in, but that's what happened...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bizarre, bizarre, bizarre...
> 
> Thought I'd "upgrade" my cpu waterblocks... Bought a Phobya CPU Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel Silver Nickel.. Compatibility: Intel: 775, 1366, 1156, 1155, *2011*, Xeon
> 
> Yes, take out that cheapo Rasa block and whack her in.... idling at 80° C ????
> 
> Meanwhile, with the spare mobo and 3930K, thought I'd put the EK Supreme HF Full-Nickel on that one... same problem....
> 
> Two and two third days later I admit defeat, not tim, not air bubbles, not anything I've tried changing. I put the rasa block back on the 3970X. Immediately 25° C.
> Remove the EK block from the 3930K and substitute a rasa block. Same thing.
> 
> The only obvious difference I can see is that both the Phobya and the EK have their mountings near the bottom of the block, while the rasa has its mounting towards the top of the block...
> 
> I have to assume they were fouling.. even if my old eyes didn't pick it......
> 
> (Put the EK block on the E8500/Asus Commando.. 33° C cores......)
> 
> I suppose this is a known RIVE issue I didn't know about?


...not sure this is what's behind your bizarre experience,...but some block makers for Intel assume quite a concave IHS for Intel (though apparently not AMD) and make their blocks convex...have you tried rotating the block by 45 degrees ?

...my 3970X has quite a concave IHS - enough so that I could not use CL-P (for now, will lap the IHS soon)


----------



## alancsalt

Could only rotate by 90°... and tried that too - nothing worked, still overheated... I am assuming bad seat due to interference until i hear a better theory... Did my head in....

Ah, and the Trident X 2400MHz crashed the 3930K rig just after log-on until I took two sticks out and cut back to 1600MHz. Will memtest it at earliest convenience....

My astrologer friend tells me its because Mercury is retrograde..... lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could only rotate by 90°... and tried that too - nothing worked, still overheated... I am assuming bad seat due to interference until i hear a better theory... Did my head in....
> 
> Ah, and the Trident X 2400MHz crashed the 3930K rig just after log-on until I took two sticks out and cut back to 1600MHz. Will memtest it at earliest convenience....
> 
> My astrologer friend tells me its because Mercury is retrograde..... lol.


...yeah 90 degrees won't really do much on the concave / convex front (if that's even an issue here) - with everything else going on (ie TridentX), only one recommendation: Tinfoil hat


----------



## thestache

Anyone got a RIVE with EK R4E LE block?

Will be picking up a RIVE and one of these blocks sets for my new build and wanted to know if anyone's using it and if it's working well. I only ever see people running the active block set not this half active half passive set. I don't need an active cooled chipset or the tubing routing issues they introduce to a loop.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-kit-re4-le-csq-acetal.html


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> Thanks KaRLiToS and everybody else who replied so quickly. I now know more than I did 10 minutes ago, that's why I love this community


Black and red windows of lies and crappiness









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bizarre, bizarre, bizarre...
> 
> Thought I'd "upgrade" my cpu waterblocks... Bought a Phobya CPU Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel Silver Nickel.. Compatibility: Intel: 775, 1366, 1156, 1155, *2011*, Xeon
> 
> Yes, take out that cheapo Rasa block and whack her in.... idling at 80° C ????
> 
> Meanwhile, with the spare mobo and 3930K, thought I'd put the EK Supreme HF Full-Nickel on that one... same problem....
> 
> Two and two third days later I admit defeat, not tim, not air bubbles, not anything I've tried changing. I put the rasa block back on the 3970X. Immediately 25° C.
> Remove the EK block from the 3930K and substitute a rasa block. Same thing.
> 
> The only obvious difference I can see is that both the Phobya and the EK have their mountings near the bottom of the block, while the rasa has its mounting towards the top of the block...
> 
> I have to assume they were fouling.. even if my old eyes didn't pick it......
> 
> (Put the EK block on the E8500/Asus Commando.. 33° C cores......)
> 
> I suppose this is a known RIVE issue I didn't know about?










NOOOOOOOOOOOO









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could only rotate by 90°... and tried that too - nothing worked, still overheated... I am assuming bad seat due to interference until i hear a better theory... Did my head in....
> 
> Ah, and the Trident X 2400MHz crashed the 3930K rig just after log-on until I took two sticks out and cut back to 1600MHz. Will memtest it at earliest convenience....
> 
> My astrologer friend tells me its because Mercury is retrograde..... lol.


LOOOLLLL







(mercury line)
My god salty murphys baaaack









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah 90 degrees won't really do much on the concave / convex front (if that's even an issue here) - with everything else going on (ie TridentX), only one recommendation: Tinfoil hat


Har Har Har
I thought its got something to do with a celestial body passing from Uranus


----------



## shilka

Any R4E owners out there that have any problems with video cards hitting the fan on the southbridge?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bizarre, bizarre, bizarre...
> 
> Thought I'd "upgrade" my cpu waterblocks... Bought a Phobya CPU Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel Silver Nickel.. Compatibility: Intel: 775, 1366, 1156, 1155, *2011*, Xeon
> 
> Yes, take out that cheapo Rasa block and whack her in.... idling at 80° C ????
> 
> Meanwhile, with the spare mobo and 3930K, thought I'd put the EK Supreme HF Full-Nickel on that one... same problem....
> 
> Two and two third days later I admit defeat, not tim, not air bubbles, not anything I've tried changing. I put the rasa block back on the 3970X. Immediately 25° C.
> Remove the EK block from the 3930K and substitute a rasa block. Same thing.
> 
> The only obvious difference I can see is that both the Phobya and the EK have their mountings near the bottom of the block, while the rasa has its mounting towards the top of the block...
> 
> I have to assume they were fouling.. even if my old eyes didn't pick it......
> 
> (Put the EK block on the E8500/Asus Commando.. 33° C cores......)
> 
> I suppose this is a known RIVE issue I didn't know about?


I have the EK Supreme HF Plexi which is pretty much the same block as the Nickel version, no issues here on the RIVE.

Are you sure its making contact? 80C idle sounds like its not.


----------



## alancsalt

Which is what I thought, not making proper contact, but why wasn't it? It didn't make sense. The Rasa blocks work fine. The Phobya and EK blocks didn't. I was tearing my hair out...figuratively speaking...

Anyway...

alancsalt --- i7-3930K @ 4920MHz --- 2 x Palit Sonic Platinum GTX 460 - 1GB @ 936 / 1050 --- P9130

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6845420

http://hwbot.org/submission/2400930_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Any R4E owners out there that have any problems with video cards hitting the fan on the southbridge?


Nope....one problem I have not had....touch wood..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which is what I thought, not making proper contact, but why wasn't it? It didn't make sense. The Rasa blocks work fine. The Phobya and EK blocks didn't. I was tearing my hair out...figuratively speaking...


Are you sure you're using the motherboard's stock mounting holes/plate? Does the TIM get spread out properly when you placed the EK or the other new block?

To me it sounds like not proper contact, which could be easily seen on the thermal paste, if it's not spread properly then you got the issue there. Also make sure you're using the appropiate screws for LGA 2011 on the EK block, they're almost identical as the LGA 1155 Sandy Bridge mounting screws just slightly different in size I believe.


----------



## alancsalt

LOL.
Yes
Yes

Yep, using the 2011 screws with long rasa springs and knurled nuts.

Yes it sounds like I'm a reedonculous moron noob.. and it makes no sense, but that was what happened. I even shortened the threads on some barbs, and tried different ones just in case they were obstructing.. i high pressure flushed the components.. i spent two and two third days trying everything I could think of without luck.

Both would boot in at about 60C and steadily climb from there.. On the 3930K the hose from block to pump got quite hot..

I don't know why... yet it all works fine with the el cheapo Rasa water blocks....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Damn you murphy


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> LOL.
> Yes
> Yes
> 
> Yep, using the 2011 screws with long rasa springs and knurled nuts.
> 
> Yes it sounds like I'm a reedonculous moron noob.. and it makes no sense, but that was what happened. I even shortened the threads on some barbs, and tried different ones just in case they were obstructing.. i high pressure flushed the components.. i spent two and two third days trying everything I could think of without luck.
> 
> Both would boot in at about 60C and steadily climb from there.. On the 3930K the hose from block to pump got quite hot..
> 
> I don't know why... yet it all works fine with the el cheapo Rasa water blocks....


That's weird.... Maybe there's something blocking the flow, that sounds weird as hell.


----------



## alancsalt

Gold medal for 282 points in Fire Strike Extreme...









http://hwbot.org/submission/2400971_



Able to leap small notebooks at a single bound!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Anyone got a RIVE with EK R4E LE block?
> 
> Will be picking up a RIVE and one of these blocks sets for my new build and wanted to know if anyone's using it and if it's working well. I only ever see people running the active block set not this half active half passive set. I don't need an active cooled chipset or the tubing routing issues they introduce to a loop.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-kit-re4-le-csq-acetal.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've been using one for a long time now. Works well. I just used the waterblock for the VRMs and left the ASUS fan assembly on the southbridge. In my case it got too hot as the was no airflow in that area. The stock ASUS assembly does come apart, the pipes are wedged into the blocks.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Gold medal for 282 points in Fire Strike Extreme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2400971_
> 
> 
> 
> Able to leap small notebooks at a single bound!


Congrats !!







...and now put on your online suit of armor as posting HWBot results incl. FirestrikeEX has an 'odd effect' on some OCN members







....as you know, I speak from experience. Also, I hope you can get that water block issue sorted, as well as the TridentX stuff (on the latter, I trust you have played with DRAM 'Mode 1, 2 and Auto' in the BIOS


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thread cleaned. Don't argue like children, it just makes you both look silly, and OCN is not the place for it.

Only warning. Any other posts like that and they will be dealt with via warnings and/or infractions.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> LOL.
> Yes
> Yes
> 
> Yep, using the 2011 screws with long rasa springs and knurled nuts.
> 
> Yes it sounds like I'm a reedonculous moron noob.. and it makes no sense, but that was what happened. I even shortened the threads on some barbs, and tried different ones just in case they were obstructing.. i high pressure flushed the components.. i spent two and two third days trying everything I could think of without luck.
> 
> Both would boot in at about 60C and steadily climb from there.. On the 3930K the hose from block to pump got quite hot..
> 
> I don't know why... yet it all works fine with the el cheapo Rasa water blocks....


When block isn't on/making contact it shuts down immediate for me. But one time when the pump wasn't plugin I had 80c at idle. Wondering if pump was not working on those runs only or if your inlet outlet is reversed or no flow some where else.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Gold medal for 282 points in Fire Strike Extreme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2400971_
> 
> 
> 
> Able to leap small notebooks at a single bound!


Now that's how you do it AWESOME


----------



## _REAPER_

Once I get this finished I will need some help with overclocking..


----------



## Sunreeper

Love that reaper logo


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Once I get this finished I will need some help with overclocking..


LoL...just a few feet from a is a pile of parts that also includes two MPC655s and two packs of PrimoChill tubing (bloodshed red)...mind you that's just for the GPUs







as part of my 'deskputer' build. When you put it together per earlier posts, you might want to check what BIOS your board in the box has installed. Up to 3602 was relatively problem-free, 4004 I got eventually working but had some initial issues, as did others...


----------



## _REAPER_

I think it is 3404 is that bios ok to boot a 3970X


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think it is 3404 is that bios ok to boot a 3970X


...IMO yes it is...also, some of the later BIOS will require a conversion program (non-reversible) on the BIOS format...and 4004 was, I believe, the first one to add 'Ivy-E' (upcoming 4960X) support for beta testers. 3602 was actually my favourite (and on my machine the easiest to set up for stability on OCs above 5GHz)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think it is 3404 is that bios ok to boot a 3970X
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...IMO yes it is...also, some of the later BIOS will require a conversion program (non-reversible) on the BIOS format...and 4004 was, I believe, the first one to add 'Ivy-E' (upcoming 4960X) support for beta testers. 3602 was actually my favourite (and on my machine the easiest to set up for stability on OCs above 5GHz)
Click to expand...

I went from 2105 > 3602 then 4004 . 3602 I use with 3820 and 4004 for 3930k . 4004 is like a touchy throttle on motorbike . Thank the gods for dual bios








@ Reaper nice collection of PARTS .... hurry up and build it ...... PLEASE


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Once I get this finished I will need some help with overclocking..


Why in gods name did you buy a EVGA NEX1500???


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why in gods name did you buy a EVGA NEX1500???


Why not? He already dropped a bunch of money on everything else. I mean the NEX1500 is expensive, but it's still a pretty descent PSU, and it's got that 10 year EVGA warranty, so he won't need to worry about buying a new PSU until 2023.


----------



## Mongol

He'll never need to worry about underkill?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Why not? He already dropped a bunch of money on everything else. I mean the NEX1500 is expensive, but it's still a pretty descent PSU, and it's got that 10 year EVGA warranty, so he won't need to worry about buying a new PSU until 2023.


Its not that bad but a great PSU not really no


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Noise

Loud. Really, really, really loud. Sure the EVGA NEX1500 Classified is a 1500W power supply so quiet at full load isn't necessarily something to be expected, but it almost seems like EVGA was deliberately trying to make this unit loud. There literally has not been a unit through here that has been this obscenely loud in a long time, and even then at least those had the excuse of being 80mm fans. This unit? It doesn't have any excuses. Sure, you may be able to regulate the fan speed via the dip switches or the SuperNOVA software but if you have to change the factory settings out of the box, the factory settings were wrong. Period.

Paul's Thoughts:

For power supplies that die catastrophically during load testing it is really easy to quantify why those suck so badly, roughly it would be the smoldering carnage. With the EVGA NEX1500 Classified, however, it is a bit harder (though no less sucky) as there were no ridiculously bad single moments during testing to point to and say "There, that is what you did so amazingly wrong EVGA," while dousing it with the fire extinguisher. Rather it was the slow accumulation of bad decisions that make the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply a train wreck. Indeed, there is literally almost no facet of this unit that does not need significant revision before this should be sent out to retail.

With that in mind here is the Top 10 list of issues that made me want to beat my head on the wall and should have been fixed before releasing this power supply:

Documentation, what documentation?

The Handle to Nowhere.

Cables? Looks like I ordered birds nest soup!

Fan? I can't hear you, can yell a little louder?

12v rail assignment? W.T.F.?

Oh the fan and the 12v rail assignment don't work right from the factory? You want us to fix it ourselves in the software? That can't be the right answer.

Oh the software isn't included in the package I bought to fix it myself? Well at least it is easy to find, wait, does that say I have to register to get my product to work right?

Rail overboard! Rogue waves in the 3.3v rail.

Scotty, we need more power at 100v.

This power supply costs how much??????????????

The Bottom Line

The EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply is a huge power supply and huge disappointment. It isn't that this unit just doesn't do one thing well; it is the fact that it doesn't do much of anything well after promising us the moon and stars. "No compromises" remember? For instance, when the unit would run (which wasn't all of our tests so it has already gone into the fail heap there) the voltage regulation was the worst we have seen from 1500W+ power supplies, the DC Output Quality had weird load specific issues, and it was insanely loud seemingly just to offend the ears along with your good sense. This is without getting into the more subjective problems of the cables which are an insane mess to deal with, the random handle protrusion, the not including the software that is supposed to let you fix some of the problems from the factory, and the fact that EVGA has mislabeled the 12v arrangement on the packaging as well as the housing so you have to have the Rosetta Stone and the manual to figure out what goes where. Then there is the price, at $449.99 you are better off purchasing any of the other 1500W power supplies we have reviewed than the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified. Maybe not including install screws was a hint at something?

"No compromises" is right, and that is exactly what you should not do with your hard earned cash, but that is exactly what EVGA has done with its name on this product.



http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review#.Ud6zkm10kYk

its a bit mediocre and at that price its a ripoff

For less money he could have gotten a Lepa G or a Lepa P


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not that bad but a great PSU not really no
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Noise
> 
> Loud. Really, really, really loud. Sure the EVGA NEX1500 Classified is a 1500W power supply so quiet at full load isn't necessarily something to be expected, but it almost seems like EVGA was deliberately trying to make this unit loud. There literally has not been a unit through here that has been this obscenely loud in a long time, and even then at least those had the excuse of being 80mm fans. This unit? It doesn't have any excuses. Sure, you may be able to regulate the fan speed via the dip switches or the SuperNOVA software but if you have to change the factory settings out of the box, the factory settings were wrong. Period.
> 
> Paul's Thoughts:
> 
> For power supplies that die catastrophically during load testing it is really easy to quantify why those suck so badly, roughly it would be the smoldering carnage. With the EVGA NEX1500 Classified, however, it is a bit harder (though no less sucky) as there were no ridiculously bad single moments during testing to point to and say "There, that is what you did so amazingly wrong EVGA," while dousing it with the fire extinguisher. Rather it was the slow accumulation of bad decisions that make the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply a train wreck. Indeed, there is literally almost no facet of this unit that does not need significant revision before this should be sent out to retail.
> 
> With that in mind here is the Top 10 list of issues that made me want to beat my head on the wall and should have been fixed before releasing this power supply:
> 
> Documentation, what documentation?
> 
> The Handle to Nowhere.
> 
> Cables? Looks like I ordered birds nest soup!
> 
> Fan? I can't hear you, can yell a little louder?
> 
> 12v rail assignment? W.T.F.?
> 
> Oh the fan and the 12v rail assignment don't work right from the factory? You want us to fix it ourselves in the software? That can't be the right answer.
> 
> Oh the software isn't included in the package I bought to fix it myself? Well at least it is easy to find, wait, does that say I have to register to get my product to work right?
> 
> Rail overboard! Rogue waves in the 3.3v rail.
> 
> Scotty, we need more power at 100v.
> 
> This power supply costs how much??????????????
> 
> The Bottom Line
> 
> The EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply is a huge power supply and huge disappointment. It isn't that this unit just doesn't do one thing well; it is the fact that it doesn't do much of anything well after promising us the moon and stars. "No compromises" remember? For instance, when the unit would run (which wasn't all of our tests so it has already gone into the fail heap there) the voltage regulation was the worst we have seen from 1500W+ power supplies, the DC Output Quality had weird load specific issues, and it was insanely loud seemingly just to offend the ears along with your good sense. This is without getting into the more subjective problems of the cables which are an insane mess to deal with, the random handle protrusion, the not including the software that is supposed to let you fix some of the problems from the factory, and the fact that EVGA has mislabeled the 12v arrangement on the packaging as well as the housing so you have to have the Rosetta Stone and the manual to figure out what goes where. Then there is the price, at $449.99 you are better off purchasing any of the other 1500W power supplies we have reviewed than the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified. Maybe not including install screws was a hint at something?
> 
> "No compromises" is right, and that is exactly what you should not do with your hard earned cash, but that is exactly what EVGA has done with its name on this product.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review#.Ud6zkm10kYk
> 
> its a bit mediocre and at that price its a ripoff
> 
> For less money he could have gotten a Lepa G or a Lepa P


Yes, it is loud, I'll give them that. I don't think the price should have impacted that reviewer so much. Price shouldn't come into that much consideration when reviewing something, IMO. Sure it's not the PSU for the money, but some people really do not care about component cost. That reviewer was like this thing costs too much, it's crap, fail.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, it is loud, I'll give them that. I don't think the price should have impacted that reviewer so much. Price shouldn't come into that much consideration when reviewing something, IMO. Sure it's not the PSU for the money, but some people really do not care about component cost. That reviewer was like this thing costs too much, it's crap, fail.


I was thinking more about the 12v rails the noise and the lose voltage regulation

No really the Lepa G 1600 watts or Lepa P 1700 watts would have been better options and maybe even cheaper

Not trying to be rude or insult anyone its just that the NEX1500 is a bit mediocre

Mediocre does not mean bad or crap or anything like that

Top 10 flaws that sould have been worked on some more


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Documentation, what documentation?

The Handle to Nowhere.

Cables? Looks like I ordered birds nest soup!

Fan? I can't hear you, can yell a little louder?

12v rail assignment? W.T.F.?

Oh the fan and the 12v rail assignment don't work right from the factory? You want us to fix it ourselves in the software? That can't be the right answer.

Oh the software isn't included in the package I bought to fix it myself? Well at least it is easy to find, wait, does that say I have to register to get my product to work right?

Rail overboard! Rogue waves in the 3.3v rail.

Scotty, we need more power at 100v.

This power supply costs how much??????????????


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples Ive just purchased the 3930k and the ASUS Rampage IV Formula. Im running Corsair Vengeance 2133mhz (CMY16GX3M2A2133C11R). Ive done a rough overclock but Im new to overclocking in general and only been doing it the last 4 months. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was thinking more about the 12v rails the noise and the lose voltage regulation
> 
> No really the Lepa G 1600 watts or Lepa P 1700 watts would have been better options and maybe even cheaper
> 
> Not trying to be rude or insult anyone its just that the NEX1500 is a bit mediocre
> 
> Mediocre does not mean bad or crap or anything like that
> 
> Top 10 flaws that sould have been worked on some more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Documentation, what documentation?
> 
> The Handle to Nowhere.
> 
> Cables? Looks like I ordered birds nest soup!
> 
> Fan? I can't hear you, can yell a little louder?
> 
> 12v rail assignment? W.T.F.?
> 
> Oh the fan and the 12v rail assignment don't work right from the factory? You want us to fix it ourselves in the software? That can't be the right answer.
> 
> Oh the software isn't included in the package I bought to fix it myself? Well at least it is easy to find, wait, does that say I have to register to get my product to work right?
> 
> Rail overboard! Rogue waves in the 3.3v rail.
> 
> Scotty, we need more power at 100v.
> 
> This power supply costs how much??????????????


Right on, I wasn't trying to imply you were being rude, or insulting. That reviewer was the one I was referring to with the fail comment. It does have it's flaws yes, but reading that hardocp review you would think the thing is garbage, and that is not entirely true. Other reviews of the same PSU, pointed out the same issues, but didn't out right flame them and say the product was a failure.

I'll also agree with you that there are better PSUs to be had for less money, but to some that is no concern.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I've been using one for a long time now. Works well. I just used the waterblock for the VRMs and left the ASUS fan assembly on the southbridge. In my case it got too hot as the was no airflow in that area. The stock ASUS assembly does come apart, the pipes are wedged into the blocks.


Thanks for the info.

Mine will be a test bench with a fan blowing on the backside of the chipset so it should be fine in that case.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Do you think my 1200i well hold up if I get a 3rd Titan?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi peoples Ive just purchased the 3930k and the ASUS Rampage IV Formula. Im running Corsair Vengeance 2133mhz (CMY16GX3M2A2133C11R). Ive done a rough overclock but Im new to overclocking in general and only been doing it the last 4 months. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


Now that is an audio setup. Tip for OCing, disable the auto CPU and PCI spread spectrum seemed to help my OC require lower vcore voltage.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah wasnt a bad buy for $819. I remember when I was in the store and saw it for the first time. I was like Damn thats not going to be cheap! And then the sales person came accross and I asked what price can you do on that sound system? he came back with its $980 but If you pay cash you can have it for $819. Umm yeah how quick can we do this deal before my wife comes over and finds out what I'm upto! I had to even time the delievery to come when she was not home. Lol I had it out in the lounge but we never used it because our jack russel dog would go ape all the time from hearing noises coming through the speakers. LOL. the worst was when someone knocked on a door or dogs barking.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you think my 1200i well hold up if I get a 3rd Titan?


You can add two more if the 1200i had cables for it


----------



## hatlesschimp

I think I have one spare PCI-e spot


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you think my 1200i well hold up if I get a 3rd Titan?


...depends to some extent on your CPU OC - per Sin0822's Sandy-E guide, the six-cores can approach and even exceed 350 - 400 Watts by the time you hit 5GHz...and if you use a few wilder BIOS for your Titan's re 1.215v for the GPUs, you might get quite close to the limit of the AX1200 (I use two AX1200 for two separate machines).

...there may be another 'cheaper' option: As I run either 4x GK104 Keplers w/major BIOS voltage tuning etc or 2x HD 7990s (now also 'bumped' on voltage and Power Limit / 50%), I started to hit PSU limits with my 3970X at 5.12+ GHz...I had a spare Corsair TX850 (rev2) which has never let me down, so I ordered one of these from FrozenCPU:



I have been running 'twin PSUs' (AX1200 + TX850v2) for quite some time now on the RIVE with ZERO problems...All told, this gives me about 2000w PSUs for about $400 - solved my GPU 'starving issue' and has not given me any trouble w/ intense use for some time.

Now, there are also those folks who strongly recommend against twin PSUs, while others are strong proponents for them. In addition, some folks in the latter camp swear by 2x single-rails, while others insist on multi-rails. What everyone agrees on though is a good load-balancing approach is a must with two PSUs.


----------



## LimogesGuy

edit: I didn't realize this was answered previously.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think it is 3404 is that bios ok to boot a 3970X
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...IMO yes it is...also, some of the later BIOS will require a conversion program (non-reversible) on the BIOS format...and 4004 was, I believe, the first one to add 'Ivy-E' (upcoming 4960X) support for beta testers. 3602 was actually my favourite (and on my machine the easiest to set up for stability on OCs above 5GHz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went from 2105 > 3602 then 4004 . 3602 I use with 3820 and 4004 for 3930k . 4004 is like a touchy throttle on motorbike . Thank the gods for dual bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Reaper nice collection of PARTS .... hurry up and build it ...... PLEASE
Click to expand...

With no planning or intent whatsoever, I've ended up (on this day) with the 3930K on 3602, and the 3970X on 4102 ...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...depends to some extent on your CPU OC - per Sin0822's Sandy-E guide, the six-cores can approach and even exceed 350 - 400 Watts by the time you hit 5GHz...and if you use a few wilder BIOS for your Titan's re 1.215v for the GPUs, you might get quite close to the limit of the AX1200 (I use two AX1200 for two separate machines).
> 
> ...there may be another 'cheaper' option: As I run either 4x GK104 Keplers w/major BIOS voltage tuning etc or 2x HD 7990s (now also 'bumped' on voltage and Power Limit / 50%), I started to hit PSU limits with my 3970X at 5.12+ GHz...I had a spare Corsair TX850 (rev2) which has never let me down, so I ordered one of these from FrozenCPU:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running 'twin PSUs' (AX1200 + TX850v2) for quite some time now on the RIVE with ZERO problems...All told, this gives me about 2000w PSUs for about $400 - solved my GPU 'starving issue' and has not given me any trouble w/ intense use for some time.
> 
> Now, there are also those folks who strongly recommend against twin PSUs, while others are strong proponents for them. In addition, some folks in the latter camp swear by 2x single-rails, while others insist on multi-rails. What everyone agrees on though is a good load-balancing approach is a must with two PSUs.


There's no problem running two PSU's, I've done it a lot of times without issues. You can run into one problem sometimes, depending on the PSU's, that you don't get enough power on the 12V rails but that can be fixed by adding some powerdraw over the 5V. Not sure why this happens but a buddy of mine who designs PSU's told me to do this and it always work.

Any reason for me to change bios, I'm still on 3101 and it seems stable?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> There's no problem running two PSU's, I've done it a lot of times without issues. You can run into one problem sometimes, depending on the PSU's, that you don't get enough power on the 12V rails but that can be fixed by adding some powerdraw over the 5V. Not sure why this happens but a buddy of mine who designs PSU's told me to do this and it always work.
> 
> Any reason for me to change bios, I'm still on 3101 and it seems stable?


If its workin good no not really
I only did it from 2105> 3602 for trim support on my raid 0
and 4004 on the other bios chip has got IB-E support in case I find a ES to burn


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If its workin good no not really
> I only did it from 2105> 3602 for trim support on my raid 0
> and 4004 on the other bios chip has got IB-E support in case I find a ES to burn


Well I'm running two 180 GB Intel 330 SSD's in raid 0 now so should I update the bios to get trim?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well I'm running two 180 GB Intel 330 SSD's in raid 0 now so should I update the bios to get trim?


Im pretty sure you already have it with that version ...... so no not really


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Welcome all to The ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Latest and Greatest Flagship Motherboards with the X79 Chipset have been Showcased by ASUS and you know what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Time!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Website
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 14NOV11 - ETEKNIX
> 14NOV11 - GURU3D
> 14NOV11 - OVERCLOCK3D
> 14NOV11 - TWEAKTOWN
> 14NOV11 - VR-ZONE
> 19NOV11 - HARDWARECANUCKS
> 23NOV11 - OVERCLOCKERS
> 28NOV11 - BJORN3D
> 09DEC11 - BIT-TECH
> 09DEC11 - LANOC
> 19DEC11 - HARDOCP
> 25DEC11 - TBREAK
> 27DEC11 - OCAHOLIC
> 04JAN12 - LEGITREVIEWS
> 05JAN12 - ATOMICMPC
> 05MAR12 - OVERCLOCKERSCLUB
> 12MAR12 - PUREOC
> 14APR12 - HITECHLEGION
> 17APR12 - MOTHERBOARDS
> 23APR12 - NINJALANE
> More Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Website
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 07DEC11 - OCAHOLIC
> 07DEC11 - TBREAK
> 01FEB12 - MOTHERBOARDS
> 08FEB12 - HITECHLEGION
> 12FEB12 - VORTEZ
> 28FEB12 - XBIT
> 15MAR12 - BENCHMARKREVIEWS
> 03APR12 - PUREOC
> 07APR12 - BJORN3D
> More Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Website
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 08JAN12 - VR-ZONE
> 18JAN12 - OCAHOLIC
> 23JAN12 - ATOMICMPC
> 07FEB12 - MOTHERBOARDS
> 07FEB12 - TBREAK
> 01MAR12 - HITECHLEGION
> 12MAR12 - BJORN3D
> 26MAR12 - BENCHMARKREVIEWS
> 03APR12 - PUREOVERCLOCK
> 25MAY12 - DECRYPTEDTECH
> More Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS Direct Motherboard Support*
> *Customer Loyalty Team Member from ASUS*
> *ROG Rampage IV Series Motherboards Forum*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SB-E Overclocking, Leaderboard, RIVE UEFI, and Overclocking Guides/Help
> 
> 
> 
> ***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79...
> == Sandy Bridge-E == Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club ==
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - UEFI Guide for Overclocking
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide
> OverclockersClub Forums ASUS Rampage IV Extreme OC BIOS Settings
> (ASUS)GSkill Intel X79 Motherboard Overclocking Guide
> Asus Overclocking Guide by Raja, on OCN
> 
> How to make and post Your CPU-Z Validation Link
> "How to put your Rig in your Sig"
> Community Profile Tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> *To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".*
> (Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)
> 
> *Latest CPU-Z*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdFRHVGZqVmpoT2VfOUYtcmpHdXlLRmc&output=html&widget=true
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Previous Owners List
> 
> 
> 
> andytom69
> blackend
> Border201
> burningrave101
> CDMAN
> Clairvoyant129
> derickwm
> Elemental_Dragon
> fliq
> fresca
> H4wk
> Hellish
> Homeyjojo
> hyudsjk
> i7Stealth1366
> javier
> Jayyde
> jermzz
> KaRLiToS
> Kenetic
> Khalam
> Levesque
> Lord Vile
> MacG32
> narmour
> offshell
> OverK1LL
> pewter77
> ProfeZZor X
> qussl3
> Ramsey77
> ReignsOfPower
> Rhia
> shorty71
> SLK320
> spencer785
> Suit Up
> SundrKyn
> Sunny Sahota
> Tobarus
> YP5 Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> *Our siggy wiggage:* *[Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url="http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/"][b][i][Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club[/i][/b][/url]
> 
> *Please add this to your sig to show your support and get the word out. Thank you!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1151946][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] [B][Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club [/B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL]


Well, need some help.

Earlier on, I could get into the BIOS perfectly, but now, when I reboot and try to get in, it just gives me a black screen and stays at that, but I can boot into Windows and im fine, what gives?


----------



## alancsalt

Holy Quotelump Batman!









I suppose you've tried the usual, like shutting down, turning it off at the wall, and then trying again? That's like if it's having a nervous breakdown after a bad overclock..

Or resetting CMOS?


----------



## PedroC1999

Tried resting, flashing,and all of that. Ideas? Will try it all again tomorrow, but would be nice to wake up with some answers


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Tried resting, flashing,and all of that. Ideas? Will try it all again tomorrow, but would be nice to wake up with some answers


...have you gotten Asus AISuite II installed ? If not, you should give that a try...while it is a Windows program, it is actually directly connected to the BIOS (or is a BIOS of sorts). Apart from getting some basic controls, it may trigger regular BIOS access for you again if you make changes in Asus AISuite II Not sure it will work for you but I had a similar problem once on an Ivy Asus board and this method solved it...


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you think my 1200i well hold up if I get a 3rd Titan?


Been running that since Titans came out without issue









Also,

I want to join this Club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2861183


----------



## alancsalt

I wouldn't bother installing AI-Suite..too many people seem to have had problems with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you think my 1200i well hold up if I get a 3rd Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> Been running that since Titans came out without issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2861183
Click to expand...


----------



## KaRLiToS

I would not install Asus AI Suite II.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Tried resting, flashing,and all of that. Ideas? Will try it all again tomorrow, but would be nice to wake up with some answers


You can always try to switch from BIOS #1 to BIOS #2 just to try if it will work.

Do you have other ideas why it would have stopped working like that?



alancsalt, can you reply to my PM please


----------



## hatlesschimp

My R4F mb is running 4004 bios and when it starts up I see the bios boot into page 3 times before it loads is this normsl for this board?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I wouldn't bother installing AI-Suite..too many people seem to have had problems with it.


fair enough...but I'm not suggesting it as a permanent thing (though I run it that way) but just to 'trigger' access back into his regular BIOS since he currently seems to be locked out and has tried (all?) other methods.


----------



## alancsalt

That depends if it is already installed or not then?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That depends if it is already installed or not then?


...shouldn't ...even a fresh install of AISuite II would get BIOS access via Windows, with the hope that it also triggers access into regular BIOS on reboot...once he has reestablished that, he can uninstall AISuite II...no guarantees, but it worked for me once on IVY ROG in a similar situation


----------



## PedroC1999

I do have the AI Suite, and have tried the other BIOS. Ehat should I do?


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not that bad but a great PSU not really no
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Noise
> 
> Loud. Really, really, really loud. Sure the EVGA NEX1500 Classified is a 1500W power supply so quiet at full load isn't necessarily something to be expected, but it almost seems like EVGA was deliberately trying to make this unit loud. There literally has not been a unit through here that has been this obscenely loud in a long time, and even then at least those had the excuse of being 80mm fans. This unit? It doesn't have any excuses. Sure, you may be able to regulate the fan speed via the dip switches or the SuperNOVA software but if you have to change the factory settings out of the box, the factory settings were wrong. Period.
> 
> Paul's Thoughts:
> 
> For power supplies that die catastrophically during load testing it is really easy to quantify why those suck so badly, roughly it would be the smoldering carnage. With the EVGA NEX1500 Classified, however, it is a bit harder (though no less sucky) as there were no ridiculously bad single moments during testing to point to and say "There, that is what you did so amazingly wrong EVGA," while dousing it with the fire extinguisher. Rather it was the slow accumulation of bad decisions that make the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply a train wreck. Indeed, there is literally almost no facet of this unit that does not need significant revision before this should be sent out to retail.
> 
> With that in mind here is the Top 10 list of issues that made me want to beat my head on the wall and should have been fixed before releasing this power supply:
> 
> Documentation, what documentation?
> 
> The Handle to Nowhere.
> 
> Cables? Looks like I ordered birds nest soup!
> 
> Fan? I can't hear you, can yell a little louder?
> 
> 12v rail assignment? W.T.F.?
> 
> Oh the fan and the 12v rail assignment don't work right from the factory? You want us to fix it ourselves in the software? That can't be the right answer.
> 
> Oh the software isn't included in the package I bought to fix it myself? Well at least it is easy to find, wait, does that say I have to register to get my product to work right?
> 
> Rail overboard! Rogue waves in the 3.3v rail.
> 
> Scotty, we need more power at 100v.
> 
> This power supply costs how much??????????????
> 
> The Bottom Line
> 
> The EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply is a huge power supply and huge disappointment. It isn't that this unit just doesn't do one thing well; it is the fact that it doesn't do much of anything well after promising us the moon and stars. "No compromises" remember? For instance, when the unit would run (which wasn't all of our tests so it has already gone into the fail heap there) the voltage regulation was the worst we have seen from 1500W+ power supplies, the DC Output Quality had weird load specific issues, and it was insanely loud seemingly just to offend the ears along with your good sense. This is without getting into the more subjective problems of the cables which are an insane mess to deal with, the random handle protrusion, the not including the software that is supposed to let you fix some of the problems from the factory, and the fact that EVGA has mislabeled the 12v arrangement on the packaging as well as the housing so you have to have the Rosetta Stone and the manual to figure out what goes where. Then there is the price, at $449.99 you are better off purchasing any of the other 1500W power supplies we have reviewed than the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified. Maybe not including install screws was a hint at something?
> 
> "No compromises" is right, and that is exactly what you should not do with your hard earned cash, but that is exactly what EVGA has done with its name on this product.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review#.Ud6zkm10kYk
> 
> its a bit mediocre and at that price its a ripoff
> 
> For less money he could have gotten a Lepa G or a Lepa P


I am running a NEX1500, I ran a 240 volt 20 AMP breaker to mine ( single and dedicated outlet ) and run it in over clock mode. I am holding some pretty good scores in mark11 and 3d mark! The new revisions of them are the business!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I am running a NEX1500, I ran a 240 volt 20 AMP breaker to mine ( single and dedicated outlet ) and run it in over clock mode. I am holding some pretty good scores in mark11 and 3d mark! The new revisions of them are the business!


Do you have any hearing left?


----------



## _REAPER_

LOL it is not that loud hahaha.

Here is a progress update and it is hard to get the cables to fit with a RIVE and a Monsta rad but it works


----------



## alancsalt

Looking nice _REAPER_


----------



## _REAPER_

Leak Testing now


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Any reason for me to change bios, I'm still on 3101 and it seems stable?
> 
> 
> 
> If its workin good no not really
> I only did it from 2105> 3602 for trim support on my raid 0
> and 4004 on the other bios chip has got IB-E support in case I find a ES to burn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm running two 180 GB Intel 330 SSD's in raid 0 now so should I update the bios to get trim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im pretty sure you already have it with that version ...... so no not really
Click to expand...

Still need to install IRST for trim to work right?


----------



## PedroC1999

Anyone?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1408994/asus-r4f-cant-get-into-uefi-any-more/0_40#post_20390338


----------



## deafboy

For those of you that haven't seen this...



Exciting!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> For those of you that haven't seen this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting!


Nice but I want an unlocked 12 core IB-E Xeon


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Leak Testing now


...very nice and clean build







- the 2nd MPC655 is in the lower compartment where the rad sits ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408994/asus-r4f-cant-get-into-uefi-any-more/0_40#post_20390338


Ok - so you can get into Windows if you let it boot up and you can access Asus AISuite as far as I understand it ?!....In that case, try using AI Suite to
a.) check your settings (incl. in DigiPlus) and see if anything out of the ordinary shows uo in settings and
b.) then go to 'Ai Suite's Turbo EV' and change multi and corresponding v-core hit apply, use CPU-Z to confirm that speed / voltages changed.

Then close AI Suite and reboot and see if you can get into the BIOS. If that is still not the case, go back into Windows / Ai Suite and click on 'OS Default' settings' (lower left), and see if that allows you access. Good luck.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> For those of you that haven't seen this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting!


To say the least. 14 points in CB is tough, and this was done with such low voltage and ~1600MHz RAM. wow.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice but I want an unlocked 12 core IB-E Xeon


That'd be nice but isn't going to happen, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> To say the least. 14 points in CB is tough, and this was done with such low voltage and ~1600MHz RAM. wow.


For sure, I needed 4.8-5GHz and 2133 to hit 14.4 or whatever it was, was a while back, lol.


----------



## PedroC1999

Add Me Mr.Salt!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862189

Stable for 30 minutes of Prime, need to sleep now, so will continue stressing tomorrow.

Temps top out at 73* Would this OC be safe to run as a 24/7? My PC wont run 24/7, just from 7AM to about 11PM at most


----------



## kcuestag

I wouldn't really use 1.48v for 24/7 on an SB or SB-E. I'd back it down below 1.45v for sure.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Add Me Mr.Salt!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862189
> 
> Stable for 30 minutes of Prime, need to sleep now, so will continue stressing tomorrow.
> 
> Temps top out at 73* Would this OC be safe to run as a 24/7? My PC wont run 24/7, just from 7AM to about 11PM at most


----------



## Ciridae

Add me please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862302

Finally got an amazing board, and a 3930k is such a step up from a fx-4100.


----------



## _REAPER_

Time to overclock gentleman


----------



## Ciridae

That sleeving and the way you directed it just looks so beautiful, good job


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Time to overclock gentleman
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's up against the other wall in this room, right?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Time to overclock gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Holy OCD Batman


----------



## _REAPER_

A little OCD never hurt anyone


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> A little OCD never hurt anyone










TRUE Nice job though man . That case is huge







Ive never seen white coolant before...... reminds me of milk


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Time to overclock gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!







I would run @5 gigahurtless 24/7 in that setup.


----------



## PedroC1999

@ Reaper - That is one beastly and amazing rig, I wish mine looked like that! :droool: Even though I love my 810, after all, it survived 13 steps of terror and all of it is still working.

Got my OC approved by Mr.Madman! He likes it!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

_REAPER_.









And...









And this too...









True professional build.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Time to overclock gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...







stunning ! I have seen black and white themes w/white liquids before and thought that was nice - but with the red in there - wow - congrats.

for oc, perhaps you can run 40x strap125 for 5 giggles (strap125 means a 50%+ increase in your rated FSB)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning ! I have seen black and white themes w/white liquids before and thought that was nice - but with the red in there - wow - congrats.
> 
> for oc, perhaps you can run 40x strap125 for 5 giggles (strap125 means a 50%+ increase in your rated FSB)


But with strap 125mhz, you can't use EIST and C1E correctly. In other words, on idle, the CPU won't downclock and downvolt properly.

_REAPER_, I also suggest some kind of VRM cooling for your board.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's up against the other wall in this room, right?


Please, we both know the blinds would be closed... lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Please, we both know the blinds would be closed... lol


...that depends in part on the neighborhood -and the neighbors


----------



## ledzepp3

For whatever reason, I found this a while back


----------



## _REAPER_

Ok guys can you send me some screen shots of what 4.5ghz should look like I am idle right now at 4.0ghz at 28C


----------



## _REAPER_

Right now I am using the Gaming OC setting in the Bios and it sits at 4.7ghz does that sound right it is at 1.4 VCORE. Just wanted to see what my temps would be like and they stay around max 54C while gaming


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Try these settings _REAPER_:

Extreme Tweaker Menu
Ai Overclock Tuner: X.M.P
CPU Level Up: Disabled
Bclk freq: 100.000
CPU Strap: 100MHz
ClockGen Full Reset: Enabled
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By all cores : 45
CPU Clock Gen Filter: Enabled
Memory Freq: DDR3-2133mHz
Extreme Tweaking: Disabled
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
Extreme OV: Disabled
Bclk Skew: Auto
CPU Vcore : Manual Mode
CPU Vcore Voltage: 1.3
VTT CPU Voltage: 1.10000
2nd VTTCPU Voltage: 1.05099
CPU VCCSA Manual Voltage: 1.100
DRAM V (A, B): 1.510
DRAM V (C, D): 1.510
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55
PCH Voltage: Auto
VTTDR Voltage (A, B): Auto
VTTDR Voltage (C, D): Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIe Spread Spectrum: Disabled

DRAM Timing Control
Rampage Tweak : Auto
CAS: 9
RAS to CAS Delay: 11
RAS Pre Time: 10
RAS ACT Time:27
Command Mode: 2

Digi+ Power Control Submenu
CPU Load-Line Calibration(LLC): High
CPU current capability: Auto
CPU Voltage Freq: Auto
Fixed frequency^Auto)
VRM Over Temperature Protection: Disabled
CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
VCore MOS voltage Control: Auto
CPU Power Phase Control: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Vcore Boot Up Voltage: Auto
VCCSA Load-Line Calibration(LLC): High
VCCSA Current Capability: 100%
VCCSA Fixed Freq: 300
CPU VCCSA Boot Up Voltage: Auto
CPU VTT Switching Freq: Auto
CPU VTT Over-Current Protection: Auto
DRAM-AB Current Capability: 100%
DRAM-AB Voltage Frequency: Auto
DRAM-AB Fixed frequency: (^Auto)
DRAM-AB Power Phase Control: Auto
DRAM-CD Current Capability: 100%
DRAM-CD Voltage Frequency: Auto
DRAM-CD Fixed frequency^Auto)
DRAM-CD Power Phase Control: Auto
PCH Switching Freq: (Auto)

CPU Performance Settings Submenu:
CPU Ratio: 45
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Disabled
Turbo mode: Enabled (Greyed out)
Power Limit Control: Auto

Advanced Menu
CPU Configuration Submenu:
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Hyper-threading: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled
DCU Streamer Prefetcher: Enabled
DCCU IP Prefetcher: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Tech: Enabled

CPU Power Management submenu
CPU Ratio: 45
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Disabled
Turbo mode: Enabled (Greyed out)
CPU C1E: Disabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled
CPU C7 Report: Disabled


----------



## terence52

Joining the club as well. Just with a little twist on the CPU.
Bios: 4004.
But I seem to have a problem with my HD7970 working on it. Placed a temp 560TI while I figure out what's the problem.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> 
> Joining the club as well. Just with a little twist on the CPU.
> Bios: 4004.
> But I seem to have a problem with my HD7970 working on it. Placed a temp 560TI while I figure out what's the problem.


Need a CPUZ validation URL in your Overclock.net user-name to join.


----------



## _REAPER_

Please add me tot he club and the 4.5ghz settings work like a charm IDLE is still at 30C lol Still on bios 3404 but will update in a few days just trying to get everything installed right now


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Please add me tot he club and the 4.5ghz settings work like a charm IDLE is still at 30C lol Still on bios 3404 but will update in a few days just trying to get everything installed right now


You need a CPU-z validation to join, and Alan, could you update the spreadsheet with my 4.9GHz validation if i resend it? As a 1200MHz validation under my name doesn't satisfy me


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Please add me tot he club and the 4.5ghz settings work like a charm IDLE is still at 30C lol Still on bios 3404 but will update in a few days just trying to get everything installed right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm interested to see max temp when CPU fully loaded.


----------



## alancsalt

*To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".*
(Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)










PedroC1999 - yep.. I just put your 5124.82 MHz one in now.


----------



## PedroC1999

You utter legend, thanks!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Try these settings _REAPER_:
> 
> Extreme Tweaker Menu
> Ai Overclock Tuner: X.M.P
> CPU Level Up: Disabled
> Bclk freq: 100.000
> CPU Strap: 100MHz
> ClockGen Full Reset: Enabled
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By all cores : 45
> CPU Clock Gen Filter: Enabled
> Memory Freq: DDR3-2133mHz
> Extreme Tweaking: Disabled
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> Extreme OV: Disabled
> Bclk Skew: Auto
> CPU Vcore : Manual Mode
> CPU Vcore Voltage: 1.3
> VTT CPU Voltage: 1.10000
> 2nd VTTCPU Voltage: 1.05099
> CPU VCCSA Manual Voltage: 1.100
> DRAM V (A, B): 1.510
> DRAM V (C, D): 1.510
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> VTTDR Voltage (A, B): Auto
> VTTDR Voltage (C, D): Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> PCIe Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> DRAM Timing Control
> Rampage Tweak : Auto
> CAS: 9
> RAS to CAS Delay: 11
> RAS Pre Time: 10
> RAS ACT Time:27
> Command Mode: 2
> 
> Digi+ Power Control Submenu
> CPU Load-Line Calibration(LLC): High
> CPU current capability: Auto
> CPU Voltage Freq: Auto
> Fixed frequency^Auto)
> VRM Over Temperature Protection: Disabled
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
> VCore MOS voltage Control: Auto
> CPU Power Phase Control: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> CPU Vcore Boot Up Voltage: Auto
> VCCSA Load-Line Calibration(LLC): High
> VCCSA Current Capability: 100%
> VCCSA Fixed Freq: 300
> CPU VCCSA Boot Up Voltage: Auto
> CPU VTT Switching Freq: Auto
> CPU VTT Over-Current Protection: Auto
> DRAM-AB Current Capability: 100%
> DRAM-AB Voltage Frequency: Auto
> DRAM-AB Fixed frequency: (^Auto)
> DRAM-AB Power Phase Control: Auto
> DRAM-CD Current Capability: 100%
> DRAM-CD Voltage Frequency: Auto
> DRAM-CD Fixed frequency^Auto)
> DRAM-CD Power Phase Control: Auto
> PCH Switching Freq: (Auto)
> 
> CPU Performance Settings Submenu:
> CPU Ratio: 45
> Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Disabled
> Turbo mode: Enabled (Greyed out)
> Power Limit Control: Auto
> 
> Advanced Menu
> CPU Configuration Submenu:
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Hyper-threading: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled
> DCU Streamer Prefetcher: Enabled
> DCCU IP Prefetcher: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Tech: Enabled
> 
> CPU Power Management submenu
> CPU Ratio: 45
> Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Disabled
> Turbo mode: Enabled (Greyed out)
> CPU C1E: Disabled
> CPU C3 Report: Disabled
> CPU C6 Report: Disabled
> CPU C7 Report: Disabled


I know this is for Reaper for 4.5 to eventually 5 GHz...but have you got something like this for 5200/ 5250 ? I'm up to 5125 and can run Vantage at 1.47+ or so...but the relationship (or rather ratios) between VCCSA, vCore, VTT and apparently even Dram voltage 'up there in 5.2GHz+' seem to be even more important...my max VCCSA and VTT is 1.2v (and that only for benching, normally in the 1.15 to 1.17 range)...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Right now I am using the Gaming OC setting in the Bios and it sits at 4.7ghz does that sound right it is at 1.4 VCORE. Just wanted to see what my temps would be like and they stay around max 54C while gaming


54 C is very good with a decent load on GPUs (as your GPUs - 3 of them no less - also look to be part of the same w-c loop). Not really sure if for gaming 4.8, 4.9 or 5 giggles is even noticeable, but on the other hand, there is also the 5GHz club...







You'll definitely have enough temp and v-core room to go a bit higher for validations and benching if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## doctakedooty

Figured I would ask this here I just put in added a second gpu and even when I had one installed I had issues with it not wanting to read pcie 3.0 bu t rather 2.0 now with both in its 2.0 on both and I cannot reforce gen3 any ideas? Also 4.4 I got stable on my 3930k along with 4.8 my temps at 4.8 get to around 74C prime load but fans are load so backed it down to a modest 4.6 till I finish my loop but I am randomly getting 0x0000101 just on 4.6 tried upping vcore thought it fixed it then randomly did it again. My llc is high with 110% vccsa 1.1 and vtt 1.07 with offset my cpu vcore is -0.015 offset everything else pretty much runs in line with everyone else's settings I am currently running 2 sticks of gskill ram at 1866


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Figured I would ask this here I just put in added a second gpu and even when I had one installed I had issues with it not wanting to read pcie 3.0 bu t rather 2.0 now with both in its 2.0 on both and I cannot reforce gen3 any ideas? Also 4.4 I got stable on my 3930k along with 4.8 my temps at 4.8 get to around 74C prime load but fans are load so backed it down to a modest 4.6 till I finish my loop but I am randomly getting 0x0000101 just on 4.6 tried upping vcore thought it fixed it then randomly did it again. My llc is high with 110% vccsa 1.1 and vtt 1.07 with offset my cpu vcore is -0.015 offset everything else pretty much runs in line with everyone else's settings I am currently running 2 sticks of gskill ram at 1866


Patch to get 3.0.. Enable PCI-E 3.0 On X79 Boost Massive Frames [/quote]

download force-enable-gen3.exe and run it

maybe execute with DOS and should work after a restart

You have to do it each time you update drivers


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I know this is for Reaper for 4.5 to eventually 5 GHz...but have you got something like this for 5200/ 5250 ? I'm up to 5125 and can run Vantage at 1.47+ or so...but the relationship (or rather ratios) between VCCSA, vCore, VTT and apparently even Dram voltage 'up there in 5.2GHz+' seem to be even more important...my max VCCSA and VTT is 1.2v (and that only for benching, normally in the 1.15 to 1.17 range)...


The only advice for 5.2GHz is keeping your cpu cold, as in under 50'C load. If I keep my pc/cpu at these temps, I can pass any bench with 5.3GHz 1.55 - 1.575v.

Under normal ambient, I can only get around 5.1GHz with 1.475 - 1.525v for bench runs.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The only advice for 5.2GHz is keeping your cpu cold, as in under 50'C load. If I keep my pc/cpu at these temps, I can pass any bench with 5.3GHz 1.55 - 1.575v.
> 
> Under normal ambient, I can only get around 5.1GHz with 1.475 - 1.525v for bench runs.


...thanks - may be I should wait a bit as it is the hottest time of year here. Even with a huge w-c loop, 5.2 / 5.25 will get into the mid / upper 60s under load w/ambient at 27 C


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks - may be I should wait a bit as it is the hottest time of year here. Even with a huge w-c loop, 5.2 / 5.25 will get into the mid / upper 60s under load w/ambient at 27 C


This is exactly why I hate summer sometimes. I can't wait for -30'C so I can see this system fly!


----------



## Maximization

i was checking on getting feed back on this unit

http://shop.watercool.de/MO-RA3-420-PRO-stainless-steel/en

basiclly thinking a rad for life type of thing, does any one here use extreme external rads? Phobia, koolance i noticed had some also.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i was checking on getting feed back on this unit
> 
> http://shop.watercool.de/MO-RA3-420-PRO-stainless-steel/en
> 
> basiclly thinking a rad for life type of thing, does any one here use extreme external rads? Phobia i noticed had some also.


Ask tsm106, he's using two for his Quad Fire Rig. He really likes them. I think he's using the phobya ones.


----------



## Maximization

wow...thats like a radiator bank


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This is exactly why I hate summer sometimes. I can't wait for -30'C so I can see this system fly!


...fall / winter is my favourite time...got a sunburn yesterday


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Patch to get 3.0.. Enable PCI-E 3.0 On X79 Boost Massive Frames


download force-enable-gen3.exe and run it

maybe execute with DOS and should work after a restart

You have to do it each time you update drivers[/quote]
Alright I will do that in the morning when I get off work I have the force enable gen3 and ran it but restarted and it didn't work earlier I will try executing in dos in the morning and report back thank you for the quick response and I will report back.


----------



## z0ki

Hey peeps, decided to do a little more tweaking (well i hope i was doing that and not breaking things again haha)

Went from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz with a few different settings on the bios changed, stable @ 1.36v with an offset of +0.005 is that safe? Cut off limit is 1.40 isn't it?



Might try 4.7ghz at those voltage and settings just change the multiplier and see how i go..


----------



## deafboy

1.4 is the Intel limit and typically I keep my 24/7 clocks under, but many run 24/7 higher than that. I only go higher than that for benching and validations, lol.

I'd say go up to 1.4 and see how high you can clock it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I use 1.45v, but my temps stay in the 60's gaming load. 1.4v is safe no doubt in my mind. 1.45v is in that area where I'm unsure, but I don't mind taking a chance. I have replacement warranty with the local computer store!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 1.4 is the Intel limit and typically I keep my 24/7 clocks under, but many run 24/7 higher than that. I only go higher than that for benching and validations, lol.
> 
> I'd say go up to 1.4 and see how high you can clock it


Will do! If i can reach 4.7ghz at 1.38v along with an offset so it downclocks i'll assume i'll still get a year or 2 out of my CPU?

gonna try it now haha


----------



## deafboy

Oh, and having the Intel Tuning Plan is nice too....lol. $35 is cheap insurance









I really should push it more since I have that, I just don't feel like playing the silicone lottery on their replacement, lol.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh, and having the Intel Tuning Plan is nice too....lol. $35 is cheap insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should push it more since I have that, I just don't feel like playing the silicone lottery on their replacement, lol.


Can you still purchase that even though i've had my CPU for just over a year now? If so i'll do it! Its worth the $35 and seeing that the 3930k in australia has gone from $589 to $639 it's well worth it!

I just tried 4.7ghz @ 1.37v no go, got a BSOD after 8 minutes









I'm not sure if i should bump up some of the settings in DIGI+ or just raise my offset from +0.005 to +0.010


----------



## deafboy

Sure thing, I bought the plan like 6 months after I bought it and I bought my CPU used, lol, so who knows how long he had it. I just made up a date, not really ideal but I didn't have much choice I suppose.

Not entirely sure how it works in different areas but certainly worth a try.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sure thing, I bought the plan like 6 months after I bought it and I bought my CPU used, lol, so who knows how long he had it. I just made up a date, not really ideal but I didn't have much choice I suppose.
> 
> Not entirely sure how it works in different areas but certainly worth a try.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


Awesome







will look into to it! Cheers

I don't think my CPU like 4.7ghz that much unfortunately

Might just stick with 4.6ghz for now and have another play on the weekend and get some of my bios settings screenshotted in case something is put of place









*edit*

Damn I really need to stop posting on my phone, makes my sentences seem ******ed lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, I suppose and 3820 @ 4.9GHz will chew through every game at 1080p right? (With 7950 CrossFire @ 1125/1650)


----------



## deafboy

Yup


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks DeafBoy


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Try these settings _REAPER_:
> 
> Extreme Tweaker Menu
> Ai Overclock Tuner: X.M.P
> CPU Level Up: Disabled
> Bclk freq: 100.000
> CPU Strap: 100MHz
> ClockGen Full Reset: Enabled
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By all cores : 45


Hey man, though i'm not reaper, but I tried your settings and they work great, thank you.

The only problem is that I cannot set the Turbo Ratio to 45, the system only allows 44. So my OC right now is at 4300 Mhz.

Any idea why I can't set to 45 ?

My system: i7-3820 on asus rampage iv extreme


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Hey man, though i'm not reaper, but I tried your settings and they work great, thank you.
> 
> The only problem is that I cannot set the Turbo Ratio to 45, the system only allows 44. So my OC right now is at 4300 Mhz.
> 
> Any idea why I can't set to 45 ?
> 
> My system: i7-3820 on asus rampage iv extreme


Max multi is 43 on the I7 3820.

Make sure to join the I7 3820 club, very helpful people there:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock-club


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Max multi is 43 on the I7 3820.
> 
> Make sure to join the I7 3820 club, very helpful people there:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock-club


The 3820 is locked, but because of the BCLK strap, people can get upto 5375MHz by adjusting to 1.25*, and even further if you adjust base FSB, and going onto further straps

Im at 4.9GHz with 29*125.75


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 3820 is locked, but because of the BCLK strap, people can get upto 5375MHz by adjusting to 1.25*, and even further if you adjust base FSB, and going onto further straps
> 
> Im at 4.9GHz with 29*125.75


I know that, I answered the other guys question about the multiplier.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 3820 is locked, but because of the BCLK strap, people can get upto 5375MHz by adjusting to 1.25*, and even further if you adjust base FSB, and going onto further straps
> 
> Im at 4.9GHz with 29*125.75


^^^ nice - I actually run strap125 most of the time now on the hexacore even w/functional multi to 57 because it seems to require a touch less v-core at any given speed.


----------



## PedroC1999

Thats what I have heard too, about 0,02v less correct?

How often is 1.66* strap achievable? And would it lower the volts even more?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Hey man, though i'm not reaper, but I tried your settings and they work great, thank you.
> 
> The only problem is that I cannot set the Turbo Ratio to 45, the system only allows 44. So my OC right now is at 4300 Mhz.
> 
> Any idea why I can't set to 45 ?
> 
> My system: i7-3820 on asus rampage iv extreme
> 
> 
> 
> Max multi is 43 on the I7 3820.
> 
> Make sure to join the I7 3820 club, very helpful people there:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock-club
Click to expand...

That is correct.

@Kuat, x43 is the max multi when all cores active. It also can go up to x44 multi when only two cores or less active (per-core overclock). Use STRAP to achieve higher overclock.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thats what I have heard too, about 0,02v less correct?
> 
> How often is 1.66* strap achievable? And would it lower the volts even more?


yup, about that - I posted some 5GHz VID comparisons a month+ or so ago (with similar vcore variance)...I have had a boot-up w/166 but crashed in Win 7...didn't play around with it enough (yet) to see if I could get t stable...what I really want is strap250, but...just get the 'black void'


----------



## _REAPER_

Question,

when I go to turn on my pc there it turns on then off for a short pause then turns right back on is this normal.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My R4F does the same. My old MVE never used to. Also Windows takes about 2 - 3 minutes to load like what the??? But when its loaded its all good.

Im looking at water cooling and I have 3 titans and I can decide on a color scheme. the mother board and ram are RED but I feel like it should be green because of the 3 titans. If I had 7970s i wouldnt hesitate with the red.


----------



## deafboy

If you're using three GPUs just add a sound card, populate the red DIMM slots and bam, black board, haha. You PC shouldn't take that long to boot though.

_REAPER_ Mine one does that when it resets itself, ie, changing something major in the BIOS. Normally it just posts and boots up, no cycling.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My R4F does the same. My old MVE never used to. Also Windows takes about 2 - 3 minutes to load like what the??? But when its loaded its all good.
> 
> Im looking at water cooling and I have 3 titans and I can decide on a color scheme. the mother board and ram are RED but I feel like it should be green because of the 3 titans. If I had 7970s i wouldnt hesitate with the red.


Check to see if the slowmode switch is turned on on your motherboard if it is slide it to off and it won't take 2-3 minutes to load anymore. As for the colour scheme every titan block I've seen so far removes the green LED light that is a part of the stock cooler so you can go with any colour scheme you want like the red one you mentioned.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My R4F does the same. My old MVE never used to. Also Windows takes about 2 - 3 minutes to load like what the??? But when its loaded its all good.
> 
> Im looking at water cooling and I have 3 titans and I can decide on a color scheme. the mother board and ram are RED but I feel like it should be green because of the 3 titans. If I had 7970s i wouldnt hesitate with the red.


Check to see if the slowmode switch is turned on on your motherboard if it is slide it to off and it won't take 2-3 minutes to load anymore. As for the colour scheme every titan block I've seen so far removes the green LED light that is a part of the stock cooler so you can go with any colour scheme you want like the red one you mentioned.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Slow mode is off already. Hmm


----------



## _REAPER_

Please add me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Please add me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Still didn't provide the URL. Good thing I could read it off the pic.








http://valid.canardpc.com/2866300


----------



## tatmMRKIV

why does that guy have 2 processors?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Please add me


...Good RAM timings for RAM speed and 32GB ! How fast are you planning to eventually go on the CPU - not that 4.5GHz is slow, just wondering as you seem to have some headroom still ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

so do all the x processors have better memory controllers?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> so do all the x processors have better memory controllers?


I had two 3960x cpus and two 3970x cpus, all did 2400Mhz no problem.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I had two 3960x cpus and two 3970x cpus, all did 2400Mhz no problem.


Two 3960X here did 2400MHz without problems but only three out of twenty 3930K's could do that out of those I've tested. All the 3930K's where the same batch tho.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Look's like the extreme SB-E chips have a high chance to do 2400MHz+


----------



## The Marv Dog

Please add meeeeeeeee. Still gotta work on Overclocking the RAM.

Only on 4.4GHz OC while all 6 cores are used because I can't get a stable 4.7 in Intel Burn no matter how I change the VCore (BLCK 100). I get 120-140 GFlops on 4.4 and 90-100 on 4.7 with an unstable message.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2866603



*http://valid.canardpc.com/2866603*


----------



## nleksan

I have a 3930K (purchased May 20, 2012) that has no issue with speeds well above 2400, and tight timings too....

Here's a quick-n-dirty overclock:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Please add meeeeeeeee. Still gotta work on Overclocking the RAM.
> 
> Only on 4.4GHz OC while all 6 cores are used because I can't get a stable 4.7 in Intel Burn no matter how I change the VCore (BLCK 100). I get 120-140 GFlops on 4.4 and 90-100 on 4.7 with an unstable message.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2866603
> 
> 
> 
> *http://valid.canardpc.com/2866603*


Rejected for

not quoting the URL (but I managed to extract it from a post edit, only to find...)
not having the validation in your overclock.net user name.
Please see the first post of this thread for information on making a submission.

And as for 2400MHz RAM, neither my 3930K nor my 3970X will carry the Trident X 2400MHz I purchased, so not all of us are fortunate enough to win that one. I may have a faulty set, but still have not mem-tested them. I may buy some 2400MHz Ripjaws Z and see how that goes. Still recovering from buying 3970X....


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, was anyone else having issues with the 4004 BIOS on the R4F?

I've gone back to 3602 to see if the issues go away. I was previously using 3101, hadn't really had any issues up to that point. Decided to install 4004 a couple of weeks ago and have had issues since.

The issue I was having is the computer would freeze up from time to time and when left on overnight, I'd usually find if frozen in the morning when I go to use it. The Monitor would be in the power saving mode, and I wouldn't be able to bring it out of power saving mode as the mouse and keyboard (both USB) wouldn't work.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey guys, was anyone else having issues with the 4004 BIOS on the R4F?
> 
> I've gone back to 3602 to see if the issues go away. I was previously using 3101, hadn't really had any issues up to that point. Decided to install 4004 a couple of weeks ago and have had issues since.
> 
> The issue I was having is the computer would freeze up from time to time and when left on overnight, I'd usually find if frozen in the morning when I go to use it. The Monitor would be in the power saving mode, and I wouldn't be able to bring it out of power saving mode as the mouse and keyboard (both USB) wouldn't work.


I haven't had any issues yet. I am running the CPU stock for now, so perhaps that is why. Going to be putting a CPU loop back together this weekend, so hopefully that will help bring my temps down to the point where I can attempt to OC again.


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys just curious if I'm overclocking my 3930k to say 4.7ghz+ could just having 1 CPU power cable connected cause stability issues? Tried with just 1 and was getting bsod now I have it populated I'm thinking of trying again.. Not sure if the extra 4 pin connection will help that much or does it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys just curious if I'm overclocking my 3930k to say 4.7ghz+ could just having 1 CPU power cable connected cause stability issues? Tried with just 1 and was getting bsod now I have it populated I'm thinking of trying again.. Not sure if the extra 4 pin connection will help that much or does it?


No, the one cpu 8pin is more than adequate for 4.7GHz.


----------



## alancsalt

I have one RIVE with 3602 (3930k) and one with 4102 (3970X). Both seem fine. I know it sounds totally unscientific, but it's like these boards take a bit of time to settle into a configuration...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have one RIVE with 3602 (3930k) and one with 4102 (3970X). Both seem fine. I know it sounds totally unscientific, but it's like these boards take a bit of time to settle into a configuration...


You may be onto to something there...

...you may recall my memory setting troubles after switching to 4004 Bios on the RIVE, i.e. regarding 'Asus Mode 2', the fastest ...while it did lead to s.th. good (tightening up memory significantly manually), about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks later, it kept the new tighter mem timings but added 'Mode 2' all on its own...might be one of the hidden Asus processes running in Win which looks for a certain number of clean boots...to paraphrase 'NY Yankees skipper Yogi Bera' ..."it's fuzzy logic all over again"


----------



## The Marv Dog

Spoiler: Reply



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Rejected for
> 
> not quoting the URL (but I managed to extract it from a post edit, only to find...)
> not having the validation in your overclock.net user name.
> Please see the first post of this thread for information on making a submission.
> 
> And as for 2400MHz RAM, neither my 3930K nor my 3970X will carry the Trident X 2400MHz I purchased, so not all of us are fortunate enough to win that one. I may have a faulty set, but still have not mem-tested them. I may buy some 2400MHz Ripjaws Z and see how that goes. Still recovering from buying 3970X....






Oops, had my Computer name and not my OCN Username in there, my bad. Okay now ? (*link*)


----------



## sate200

my rampage IV!!!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sate200*
> 
> my rampage IV!!!


Nice!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Oops, had my Computer name and not my OCN Username in there, my bad. Okay now ? (*link*)


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sate200*
> 
> my rampage IV!!!


PM Sent


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Two 3960X here did 2400MHz without problems but only three out of twenty 3930K's could do that out of those I've tested. All the 3930K's where the same batch tho.


That's basically what I was wondering because I see its very difficult to find a 3930k that does 8 dimms at 2400 but I see alot of builds with the x chips with people populating all the dimms with 2400. My 3930k does 4 dimms past 2400 but can't get 8 stable at 2133

I am talking about 8 dimm slots fully populated. I haven't seen much of an issue with any chip running only 4 sticks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That's basically what I was wondering because I see its very difficult to find a 3930k that does 8 dimms at 2400 but I see alot of builds with the x chips with people populating all the dimms with 2400. My 3930k does 4 dimms past 2400 but can't get 8 stable at 2133
> 
> I am talking about 8 dimm slots fully populated. I haven't seen much of an issue with any chip running only 4 sticks


I've heard of many people you can't get 2400Mhz speeds with their set up with 4 sticks of ram, 2133MHz is the norm. Eight sticks of ram over 2400Mhz is a huge ordeal and is rare.

Can you post a couple of links of where you have seen people running 8 sticks of ram over 2400Mhz with their SB-E set ups?


----------



## driftingforlife

Looks like my RIVE or CPU is dieing, get bulescreens and fails to post a lot. Get code 01 and 67. Board or CPU IMC?


----------



## PedroC1999

01 = Not Used
67 = CPU DXE Initialization is started

I had that error when tying to access the BIOS from my HDMI monitor, was solved by plugging from a VGA port


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's the cpu. Something like this happened to me and it was the cpu.

These cpus are very sensitive.


----------



## driftingforlife

Thought it was CPU, thanks.

Well lets hope I get a better CPU back


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Looks like my RIVE or CPU is dieing, get bulescreens and fails to post a lot. Get code 01 and 67. Board or CPU IMC?


...as others already pointed out, likely the CPU. Just out of curiosity, did it start doing that (code01 and 67) without any other changes in the system and on previously stable setting re v-core, VCCSA, VTT etc ?


----------



## devilhead

My Rampage IV with many many pipes DD

now i have BIOS 4004 , and is it worth to update BIOS 4102? because i really don't like to reinstall my windows, because of raid0! maybe is some magic trick to leave raid0 with all info inside?( if will update bios)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have come across 1 or 2 people in the rog forums or here, mostly pics on facebook from either modshops, ek or whatever else is on facebook. I easily hit 2474mhz on my infamous samsung green YKO sticks. next set I am after is some 2600s

but I see pics of these things fully populated with gskills or whatever else on most of these people s x processor builds so I thought I'd ask if most of the x processors were coming with IMCs capable of 2400mhz across 8 dimms 32m pi stable and all... Thats why I came here.. to investigate


----------



## alancsalt

It would seem a little bit of luck or skill or both can be involved.

The qvl list only says 4GB of 2400 and 16GB of 2133, so anything better than that I guess is unofficial... and good fortune..

2600 or 2666 isn't on the officially supported list...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it's not but there are these sticks from g.skill and team that have xmp profiles for x79 at 2600

I never overclocked before this board and i got 4x 4gb samsung sticks to 2400 easily ten after a few trial and error situations was successfully 32m pi stable at 2474mhz with all of those... added 4 more sticks and wasn't stable past 2133mhz 2M... come to think of it i probably should have just played around some more with settings... oh well now i have 4 pi sticks if i really want them back that badly i will buy them used form someone


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...as others already pointed out, likely the CPU. Just out of curiosity, did it start doing that (code01 and 67) without any other changes in the system and on previously stable setting re v-core, VCCSA, VTT etc ?


Yeap, just started doing it all of a sudden. I just hope I get a better chip back


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I have come across 1 or 2 people in the rog forums or here, mostly pics on facebook from either modshops, ek or whatever else is on facebook. I easily hit 2474mhz on my infamous samsung green YKO sticks. next set I am after is some 2600s
> 
> but I see pics of these things fully populated with gskills or whatever else on most of these people s x processor builds so I thought I'd ask if most of the x processors were coming with IMCs capable of 2400mhz across 8 dimms 32m pi stable and all... Thats why I came here.. to investigate


...not sure if this helps, but just ran some 3970X / Superpi32 with 32 GB G.Skill 2400MHz - mind you 4x 8GB instead of 8x 4GB and at 2333MHz - but tried out 9-9-11-29-1N for the first time (worked) instead of the previous 9-10-11-29-1N I was running (that also @ 2400MHz even). ...with looser timings, I have hit 2774MHz with the same G.Skill 32GB kit. The 'factory XMP' / 2400 for this quad-channel kit is 10-12-12-31-2N.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples

Im having a problem with my system























Im running the Rampage IV Formula & 3930k.

Basically it all started going down hill when i installed the the latest beta nvidia drivers.
After the reboot my screens were all upset and i could partially see the ROG Smart Suit 2 window. I clicked a few times randomly and pressed a few keys to try and get a response but nothing. I pressed and held the off button. Back on after 5 - 7 minutes the computer loads into windows. everything is fine once loaded I then inserted an old 2tb hdd into a sata bay to see if the hdd was still not working. Ive done this plenty of times with out any errors but this time i got the BSOD.
Restarted and got the bootmanger missing or error???
tried again, no good.
removed 2tb hdd and restart. No good.
tried to get into the bios and realized my keyboard was not working.
Plugged in a generic usb keyboard. no good.
then i restarted again and the screen didnt even want to turn on.
I kept seeing error 79
still multiple restarts. Even tried slow mode switch. no good.
then i started getting code 10 hangs and not even seeing the 79 code.
basically all the codes ive seen are 10 14 19 79.
I tried the clear cmos button.
the go button
i tried the ROG connect button all no good
I tried just having the start up ssd, 1 gpu, psu, 1 monitor. no good
I cant even see the bios now. tried hdmi, dp and dvi-dl. no good

Im unsure that the bios usb I have is correct and if im doing it right. Im thinking if i can get the bios up and going i can check all my memory timings. Because that was the first error i saw CODE 79.

Its probably an easy fix and if I check this thread I imagine i would find someone that has been in the same position as me. However my brain is fired and any help would be appreciated.

Thanks people


----------



## alancsalt

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?23127-Multitude-of-problems-with-the-Rampage-4-Extreme

This poor guy tried all sorts. Worth a read for ideas. I read as far as the corrupted bios flash....


----------



## deafboy

Any issues using PCI-E slots 1, 2B, and 3?

With them being populated as:
1: GPU
2B: Sound Card
3: GPU


----------



## hatlesschimp

Can someone please point me in the right direction in regards to a walkthrough for the usb bios flashing.

Im running windows 7

I have a 4gb usb and I formatted it to fat32.
I downloaded a R4F.cap but on the instructions on ROG website they say to use a R4F.ROM. will it matter and which one should I use? I previously had the 4004 installed.
Basically I transfer the BIOS R4F.Cap onto the root directory ont he USB and then plug into the ROG USB port on the motherboard and press the botton till the light blinks. but the ROG Button doesnt blink at all. Ive held the button for a minute even. with power on and off and unplugged from the wall. lol

What the ... am I doing wrong?

LOL


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Rename a bios file that you want to use to "RF4.cap"

Put the cap file onto a usb stick. Put that usb stick into the Rog Connect usb port. Press and hold the Rog Connect/on/off button until it blinks.

Now wait until the bios is flashed. Takes a minute or so.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/


----------



## hatlesschimp

Does it matter if its a CAP or ROM file that i down load?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You had 4004 bios before or now, that means it's a Cap file.

Anything after 1404 is a Cap file.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I had 4004 before.

Here is the update.

I dont know if any of these steps wre correct but I have seen some positive.
Usb stick flashed in fat 32.
asusr4fbios.cap renamed with rename tool from Asus to R4F.CAP and placed on usb.
Biouploadeder.exe put onto usb.
usb inserted into rog connect usb port on motherboard.
held the rog connect button for 7 minutes and saw no flashing lights. Nothing.
turned power on and hit the case on button.
it sat on error codes 10 and 19 for ages then switched back to code 10 for 10 minutes then it slowly started to count up the numbers around 60 the monitor switched on and I could see the bios enter screen I let it keep going then it hit 70 after checking all drives and now its brought up

iROG-1 is updating.
do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure.
Its now 6% complete and ive been sitting here 10 minutes I reckon. Very very slow. Is this normal?

Oh well its positive would have hated to take the board back to the shop and had them charge me 99 buck an hour lol.

Hopefully this works and if it does hopefully it fixes the Windows slow boot of 5 minutes.
wow im still on 6%.


----------



## shilka

Anyone in here think that Ivy-E is going to be much faster then Sandy-E

Just saw that Intel says Ivy-E will be out before september 11

I have a 3820 right now and was thinking about getting a 4820K or a 4930K


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone in here think that Ivy-E is going to be much faster then Sandy-E
> 
> Just saw that Intel says Ivy-E will be out before september 11
> 
> I have a 3820 right now and was thinking about getting a 4820K or a 4930K


It's worth it for you since you're running a 4 core cpu. I'll still be getting one if I can afford it. I want to see if I can push 2800Mhz ram speeds with my Platinum 2666Mhz kit.

I sold my 990x when I upgraded to SB-E, but this time I'll keep my 3970x for my Kids.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone in here think that Ivy-E is going to be much faster then Sandy-E
> 
> Just saw that Intel says Ivy-E will be out before september 11
> 
> I have a 3820 right now and was thinking about getting a 4820K or a 4930K


i am waiting for the real world review, also rumor mill was a 3980 with 8 cores after ivy e release, it would still be sandy but 8 cores, waiting for time to pass.


----------



## shilka

Truth be told i dont think i have all the money untill after new years anyway

But still 4820K Vs 4930K i still dont know if it would be worth getting the 6 core


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i am waiting for the real world review, also rumor mill was a 3980 with 8 cores after ivy e release, it would still be sandy but 8 cores, waiting for time to pass.


That sounds interesting too.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I had 4004 before.
> 
> Here is the update.
> 
> I dont know if any of these steps wre correct but I have seen some positive.
> Usb stick flashed in fat 32.
> asusr4fbios.cap renamed with rename tool from Asus to R4F.CAP and placed on usb.
> Biouploadeder.exe put onto usb.
> usb inserted into rog connect usb port on motherboard.
> held the rog connect button for 7 minutes and saw no flashing lights. Nothing.
> turned power on and hit the case on button.
> it sat on error codes 10 and 19 for ages then switched back to code 10 for 10 minutes then it slowly started to count up the numbers around 60 the monitor switched on and I could see the bios enter screen I let it keep going then it hit 70 after checking all drives and now its brought up
> 
> iROG-1 is updating.
> do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure.
> Its now 6% complete and ive been sitting here 10 minutes I reckon. Very very slow. Is this normal?
> 
> Oh well its positive would have hated to take the board back to the shop and had them charge me 99 buck an hour lol.
> 
> Hopefully this works and if it does hopefully it fixes the Windows slow boot of 5 minutes.
> wow im still on 6%.


In your situation, I would advice not to update BIOS. Since you already did, wait for it to finish. Do not reset. There is another person in 670 thread with Rampage IV Formula having almost similar problem (stop at code 79) but still able to boot into windows though after complete power reset.


----------



## hatlesschimp

So where do I go from here. Will a bios refresh and stock setting get it going again? Im upto 32% lol. Does it really take this long?

What other boards would people recommend for a 3939K and 3 titans.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So where do I go from here. Will a bios refresh and stock setting get it going again? Im upto 32% lol. Does it really take this long?
> 
> What other boards would people recommend for a 3939K and 3 titans.


Almost 2 hour right? It shouldn't take this long. You will need to wait for the BIOS update to finish anyway.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Almost 2 hour right? It shouldn't take this long. You will need to wait for the BIOS update to finish anyway.


Really lol

It doesnt sound right does it.

Im trying to decide on another mb to buy tomorrow.

I know the problem aint the ram and I dont think its the cpu so I will pick up another mb and take this one back to the shop and let them sort it out.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I went and had a check thinking it would be in the 50s lol its 46%.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Its now 95%

If all this doesnt work im taking the mb back to the shop and they can deal with it and im going to pick up a asrock extreme11 unless someone objects or I see something in a review that I dont like. I know it wrong thread to ask but what do you think of the extreme11?


----------



## PedroC1999

In OpenHardwareMonitor? Which sensor is which?

Temperature 1 = ?
Temperature 2 = ?
Temperature 3 = Motherboard?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Now the computer cycles through the numbers for 10 minutes and then starts to do stuff eventually the monitor turns on and I see the option for pressing f2 or delete to enter bios but it wont let me then it proceeds to th iROG-1 bios update dos screen. Hell no not for another 6 hours.

Also I cant change bios with the bios button. The led never flickers or changes.

I think its official this board is cactus!!!









I will get the asrock extreme11 tomorrow. I dont know if I should go the z87. The 3930k was supposed to be the upgrade for me from the 3770k. The new z87 gigabyte does look pretty lol.

Arrrrgh!


----------



## Maximization

just get new bios chips, they are DIPs Did you try both BIO's, they are both bad???


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Now the computer cycles through the numbers for 10 minutes and then starts to do stuff eventually the monitor turns on and I see the option for pressing f2 or delete to enter bios but it wont let me then it proceeds to th iROG-1 bios update dos screen. Hell no not for another 6 hours.
> 
> Also I cant change bios with the bios button. The led never flickers or changes.
> 
> I think its official this board is cactus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I will get the asrock extreme11 tomorrow*. I dont know if I should go the z87. The 3930k was supposed to be the upgrade for me from the 3770k. The new z87 gigabyte does look pretty lol.
> 
> Arrrrgh!


Why do you want the Asrock Extreme 11?


----------



## alancsalt

He tried both bios..
Quote:


> Also I cant change bios with the bios button.


Given how long Asus took to fix my board in OZ i.e. months (Did not answer until I mentioned "consumer affairs") I would tend to agree with bios chip replacement. On ebay you see bios chips for like $18.00 - not much to lose.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Bios-Chip-Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-/170972556815?pt=US_Motherboard_Components&hash=item27cec22e0f


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why do you want the Asrock Extreme 11?


for my 3 titans. Plus all the reviws say its solid with no bugs, it basically just gets the job done. I must have got lucky with my MVE.

At the moment its the extreme11 or a z87. Im thinking gigabyte x oc.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He tried both bios..
> Given how long Asus took to fix my board in OZ i.e. months (Did not answer until I mentioned "consumer affairs") I would tend to agree with bios chip replacement. On ebay you see bios chips for like $18.00 - not much to lose.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Bios-Chip-Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-/170972556815?pt=US_Motherboard_Components&hash=item27cec22e0f


How do we know its the bios chip?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> for my 3 titans. Plus all the reviws say its solid with no bugs, it basically just gets the job done. I must have got lucky with my MVE.
> 
> At the moment its the extreme11 or a z87. Im thinking gigabyte x oc.


The Asrock Extreme11 has a small super nosy fan on it

Yes the fan on the R4E is also loud but at least you can control that one or turn it off i dont think you can on the Extreme 11

Also do you need a gaming board or an overclocking board?


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Any issues using PCI-E slots 1, 2B, and 3?
> 
> With them being populated as:
> 1: GPU
> 2B: Sound Card
> 3: GPU


No I have mine set up like that still get 16x by 16x.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Asrock Extreme11 has a small super nosy fan on it
> 
> Yes the fan on the R4E is also loud but at least you can control that one or turn it off i dont think you can on the Extreme 11
> 
> Also do you need a gaming board or an overclocking board?


All I want is a board that will use 3 titans to there full potential. Im not looking to break records. I want to have the 3 cards UN hindered and not bottle necked. Once this is all sorted im going to watercool it all.

Anything that does this I will be happy with. So 3x pcie 3.0 x 16


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> All I want is a board that will use 3 titans to there full potential. Im not looking to break records. I want to have the 3 cards UN hindered and not bottle necked. Once this is all sorted im going to watercool it all.
> 
> Anything that does this I will be happy with. So 3x pcie 3.0 x 16


And a R4F or a R4E cant do that?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> for my 3 titans. Plus all the reviws say its solid with no bugs, it basically just gets the job done. I must have got lucky with my MVE.
> 
> At the moment its the extreme11 or a z87. Im thinking gigabyte x oc.


Asrock Rock Extreme 11 is worse than RIVE with multi-GPUs

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6228/asrock-x79-extreme11-review-pcie-30-x16x16x16x16-and-lsi-8way-sassata/9


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And a R4F or a R4E cant do that?


I know. I just bought the r4f because the MVE treated me so well.

Now it looks like im set on the Gigabyte G1.Assassin 2 or a slight outsider is the msi fa1tality x79 pro. I think the assassin should cater for my 3 titans well in case the new bios chips I ordered dont work in the r4f

What do you think?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> No I have mine set up like that still get 16x by 16x.


Really? Interesting. Thanks +rep


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I know. I just bought the r4f because the MVE treated me so well.
> 
> Now it looks like im set on the Gigabyte G1.Assassin 2 or a slight outsider is the msi fa1tality x79 pro. I think the assassin should cater for my 3 titans well in case the new bios chips I ordered dont work in the r4f
> 
> What do you think?


Well what do you want from a motherboard gaming overclocking work rerated things?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Gaming and video editing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Gaming and video editing.


Then something like a MSI gaming board or a Gigabyte killer board or one of the Asus Formula boards is what you are looking for


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I know. I just bought the r4f because the MVE treated me so well.
> 
> Now it looks like im set on the Gigabyte G1.Assassin 2 or a slight outsider is the msi fa1tality x79 pro. I think the assassin should cater for my 3 titans well in case the new bios chips I ordered dont work in the r4f
> 
> What do you think?


I say, if it has to be a board other than the Rampage IV Extreme, then get the P9X79 Deluxe. I would go so far as to say it is actually a better "Rampage IV Extreme - Lite" than the Rampage 4 Formula is in many respects.
It has the best MOSFET/VRM layout of any X79 board IIRC, and better actual MOSFET's too!
It's actually a 20-Phase (16+4) layout, which although cramped, is extremely impressive! For the CPU, there are 10 on the front of the board and 10 more on the back, with two dual-phase VRM's for each bank of DIMM's, and another pair of two-phase VRM's for the VTT between the CPU socket and the PCI-E lanes.

Surprised me, but it's an incredibly solid board that is extremely capable; only downside is that overclocking isn't as "full-featured" as the RIVE (then again nothing is), BIOS is intentionally gimped as it isn't marketed as an "Extreme OC Board", but unless you're using LN2 (and you're not), it'll OC just as well as the RIVE.

Plus, it's only like $319 or so!

Here's cadaveca's review at TechPowerUp!: The Asus P9X79 Deluxe LGA2011 X79 Motherboard

And some VRM pr0n (click for big pics):

First, CPU:





VTT:



DIMM Banks:





(Pictures by cadaveca @ TechPowerUp!)


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ok sounds good. Its basically this one and the assassin2.

Im going to fill all the slots with new ram. Which brand and model should I get?p


----------



## nleksan

Why fill all the DIMM's? You put a LOT of strain on the IMC doing this, and are essentially limited to 1600 speed (very few chips have strong enough IMC's to run 8x DIMMs faster; even chips that can do 4x4GB @ 2400+ I've seen struggle to run anything beyond 1600 9-9-9 with 8x4 or 8x8).... Considering you can have 32GB using 4x8GB, and at whatever speed your chip will allow (2133 for 50%, 2400 for ~20%, above that is like 10% or less), unless you are using this PC for professional video or photo editing (as in, you make money doing it), I fail to see the benefit of more, slow memory over slightly less but WAY faster memory???

Also, 8x8/8x4 will have an effect on your CPU clock as well.

In fact, for X79, which is a workstation chipset with a makeover, 8x DIMM's isn't even an "officially supported configuration" by Intel, only 4x DIMM's, for the reason that it causes way too many problems and is honestly useless for consumers, as professionals will buy workstation boards using the full-fledged workstation version of the C600 chipset.

That said, I would ABSOLUTELY go with the P9X79 Deluxe over the G1.Sniper!!!! Gigabyte makes (made?) the absolute best Z77 boards, but Asus rules the X79 roost.

Sorry, missed the "What brand and model?", unless you were referring to the board (answered above) and not the RAM (which I'll answer now):

G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x4GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28
G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x4GB DDR3-2400 9-12-11-28
G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x8GB DDR3-2133 10-11-10-30
G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x8GB DDR3-2400 11-11-11-30

I've never once had a bad experience with any single stick from G.Skill, and they've always FAR exceeded their specifications (running 2133 9-11-10-28 kit right now, at 2580 10-12-11-27 1T with just 1.655v!!!). I would avoid Corsair, because the only kits with good IC's are the Dominator Platinum, and they're WAY overpriced; plus, every single kit I've used has been out-clocked and out-performed by equivalent Trident X, only the Trident X is quite a bit less expensive. Basically, Corsair bins their memory for one speed, very tightly (less so with the Dominator line)...it's just not the same kind of memory as it used to be when it was the Dominator GT/GTX, which truly was worth the price of admission and was/is phenomenal but also no longer made AFAIK.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Why fill all the DIMM's? You put a LOT of strain on the IMC doing this, and are essentially limited to 1600 speed (very few chips have strong enough IMC's to run 8x DIMMs faster; even chips that can do 4x4GB @ 2400+ I've seen struggle to run anything beyond 1600 9-9-9 with 8x4 or 8x8).... Considering you can have 32GB using 4x8GB, and at whatever speed your chip will allow (2133 for 50%, 2400 for ~20%, above that is like 10% or less), unless you are using this PC for professional video or photo editing (as in, you make money doing it), I fail to see the benefit of more, slow memory over slightly less but WAY faster memory???
> 
> Also, 8x8/8x4 will have an effect on your CPU clock as well.
> 
> In fact, for X79, which is a workstation chipset with a makeover, 8x DIMM's isn't even an "officially supported configuration" by Intel, only 4x DIMM's, for the reason that it causes way too many problems and is honestly useless for consumers, as professionals will buy workstation boards using the full-fledged workstation version of the C600 chipset.
> 
> That said, I would ABSOLUTELY go with the P9X79 Deluxe over the G1.Sniper!!!! Gigabyte makes (made?) the absolute best Z77 boards, but Asus rules the X79 roost.
> 
> Sorry, missed the "What brand and model?", unless you were referring to the board (answered above) and not the RAM (which I'll answer now):
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x4GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x4GB DDR3-2400 9-12-11-28
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x8GB DDR3-2133 10-11-10-30
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x8GB DDR3-2400 11-11-11-30
> 
> I've never once had a bad experience with any single stick from G.Skill, and they've always FAR exceeded their specifications (running 2133 9-11-10-28 kit right now, at 2580 10-12-11-27 1T with just 1.655v!!!). I would avoid Corsair, because the only kits with good IC's are the Dominator Platinum, and they're WAY overpriced; plus, every single kit I've used has been out-clocked and out-performed by equivalent Trident X, only the Trident X is quite a bit less expensive. Basically, Corsair bins their memory for one speed, very tightly (less so with the Dominator line)...it's just not the same kind of memory as it used to be when it was the Dominator GT/GTX, which truly was worth the price of admission and was/is phenomenal but also no longer made AFAIK.


what about the extreme11?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I went the extreme11 in the end. On my way home now. Basically I have to find the right ram for it now. Not sure if the corsair vengeance 2133mhz is compatible.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I went the extreme11 in the end. On my way home now. Basically I have to find the right ram for it now. Not sure if the corsair vengeance 2133mhz is compatible.


Should be compatible I think. Go to this *[thread]* for more help.


----------



## deafboy

It's almost back together


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks good deafboy.


----------



## deafboy

Whoops... posted that in the wrong place, lol. Oh well, haha. Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Whoops... posted that in the wrong place, lol. Oh well, haha. Thanks


If you are eligible?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410524/july-2013-mod-of-the-month-open-for-business


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you are eligible?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410524/july-2013-mod-of-the-month-open-for-business


Your always "MOD of the month" to me Mr Saltyone


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Your always "MOD of the month" to me Mr Saltyone


----------



## alancsalt

Last month they were short on contestants, so you guys with meticulous builds, please enter..... make it happen..

Madman, I'm not that sort of mod..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you are eligible?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410524/july-2013-mod-of-the-month-open-for-business


Oh neat, thanks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Last month they were short on contestants, so you guys with meticulous builds, please enter..... make it happen..
> 
> Madman, I'm not that sort of mod..


I would like to nominate alancsalt for mod of the month . You deserve it . Three cheers for Saltydog ......


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I would like to nominate alancsalt for mod of the month . You deserve it . Three cheers for Saltydog ......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Last month they were short on contestants, so you guys with meticulous builds, please enter..... make it happen..
> 
> Madman, I'm not that sort of mod..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
Click to expand...


----------



## PedroC1999

I'm thinking of entering that when I fix up my 810, needs some new paint


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I would like to nominate alancsalt for mod of the month . You deserve it . Three cheers for Saltydog ......
Click to expand...


----------



## nleksan

Agh, if we're being moderated by a bunch of monkeys, what hope do the rest of us have?!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


----------



## tatmMRKIV

As far as ram goes http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/

and why not just get another rive or rivf and on the note of the fan I have never even noticed it making noise but i have 3 bgear bblaster fans and 6 gtx 680 dc2 fans that out scream anything


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> It's almost back together


What's that metal thing that connects both GPUs? Is it a crossfire/sli bridge? If so how did you make it?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey guys, was anyone else having issues with the 4004 BIOS on the R4F?
> 
> I've gone back to 3602 to see if the issues go away. I was previously using 3101, hadn't really had any issues up to that point. Decided to install 4004 a couple of weeks ago and have had issues since.
> 
> The issue I was having is the computer would freeze up from time to time and when left on overnight, I'd usually find if frozen in the morning when I go to use it. The Monitor would be in the power saving mode, and I wouldn't be able to bring it out of power saving mode as the mouse and keyboard (both USB) wouldn't work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I haven't had any issues yet. I am running the CPU stock for now, so perhaps that is why. Going to be putting a CPU loop back together this weekend, so hopefully that will help bring my temps down to the point where I can attempt to OC again.


I actually tried going back to stock settings and I haven't had a lockup in about 3 days now, so I am assuming it might have been the overclock? I didn't consider the OC before as being the issue because I've been running the same conservative 4.5Ghz Offset overclock on pretty much every BIOS up to 3101 without any problems. 4004 and 3602, the same overclock might be causing these lockups I've been having the last few weeks.

There's another issue that I didn't mention before that is still happening, and that is the multiplier being locked. I usually leave my system on 24/7, and after a few days with these new BIOSes the multiplier seems to get locked to either 38 (when using stock clocks) or 45 (Offset overclock). It seems to happen overnight when the Monitor goes into power saving mode. The Monitor shouldn't really have anything to do with it, but that is when it seems to happen. That's when the lockups (when overclocked) where also happening too, overnight, when the Monitor goes into power saving mode. To clarify, I don't have sleep enabled, just power saving on the Monitor.

Does anyone have any advice on what to do? Does someone have some settings for a 4.5Ghz, or any other Offset overclock that I can look over and see if they are doing anything differently to me?

MB is a R4F
CPU is a C2 stepping 3930K
RAM is G.Skill Ares 16GB 1600Mhz F3-1600C9Q-16GAO


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> I actually tried going back to stock settings and I haven't had a lockup in about 3 days now, so I am assuming it might have been the overclock? I didn't consider the OC before as being the issue because I've been running the same conservative 4.5Ghz Offset overclock on pretty much every BIOS up to 3101 without any problems. 4004 and 3602, the same overclock might be causing these lockups I've been having the last few weeks.
> 
> There's another issue that I didn't mention before that is still happening, and that is the multiplier being locked. I usually leave my system on 24/7, and after a few days with these new BIOSes the multiplier seems to get locked to either 38 (when using stock clocks) or 45 (Offset overclock). It seems to happen overnight when the Monitor goes into power saving mode. The Monitor shouldn't really have anything to do with it, but that is when it seems to happen. That's when the lockups (when overclocked) where also happening too, overnight, when the Monitor goes into power saving mode. To clarify, I don't have sleep enabled, just power saving on the Monitor.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what to do? Does someone have some settings for a 4.5Ghz, or any other Offset overclock that I can look over and see if they are doing anything differently to me?
> 
> MB is a R4F
> CPU is a C2 stepping 3930K
> RAM is G.Skill Ares 16GB 1600Mhz F3-1600C9Q-16GAO


What is your computer full specification? How do you monitor CPU frequency? CPU-Z? Windows 7 or 8? I think it's much easier if you fill in your computer specs in *[Rig Builder]* & add it to your signature.

Do you have C3/C6/C7 enabled when overclock? Try disabling them & see whether that helps. If this fixed computer lockups when overclock, the problem may caused by voltage drop too low & therefore crashed/lockups. Increasing offset voltage should fixed the problem.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What is your computer full specification? How do you monitor CPU frequency? CPU-Z? Windows 7 or 8? I think it's much easier if you fill in your computer specs in *[Rig Builder]* & add it to your signature.
> 
> Do you have C3/C6/C7 enabled when overclock? Try disabling them & see whether that helps. If this fixed computer lockups when overclock, the problem may caused by voltage drop too low & therefore crashed/lockups. Increasing offset voltage should fixed the problem.


What other details do you need? I would have thought CPU, MB and RAM are the 3 relevant specs people would need to know. I can fill out the rest of my system specs tomorrow sometime if you really need them.

As I was saying in the previous post this same overclock was rock solid on all BIOSes that I had installed previously, from 3101 and below. I do have C3/C6/C7 enabled, I can disable them if you think it will make a difference? Before I do though, are they needed at all when overclocking with Offset? Also, when you say that the voltage might be too low, are you referring to the idle voltage or under load voltage? I'll try upping it a bit, and see what happens.

I'm using the latest version of CPU-Z to monitor frequency and voltage, also using Windows 7.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> What other details do you need? I would have thought CPU, MB and RAM are the 3 relevant specs people would need to know. I can fill out the rest of my system specs tomorrow sometime if you really need them.
> 
> As I was saying in the previous post this same overclock was rock solid on all BIOSes that I had installed previously, from 3101 and below. I do have C3/C6/C7 enabled, I can disable them if you think it will make a difference? Before I do though, are they needed at all when overclocking with Offset? Also, when you say that the voltage might be too low, are you referring to the idle voltage or under load voltage? I'll try upping it a bit, and see what happens.
> 
> I'm using the latest version of CPU-Z to monitor frequency and voltage, also using Windows 7.


Leave sidestep and C1E enabled and disable C3,C6,C7 these three are notorious for random BSOD's . I can tell you are running a Asus 2011 m/board but that's it. Fill in rig builder as soos as you can to help us help YOU


----------



## kcuestag

Me and a friend noticed that with Rampage IV Extreme boards (On the old one I had that died, this new one, and my friend's RIVE) that if you remove the power cord from the PSU and then plug it back, and boot the rig, it'll boot for few seconds (Without the BIOS post) and then turn off, then after a few seconds boot again and this time with a bios post and it boots fine.

Is this normal on all RIVE's? I've seen them doing this on all RIVE's I had or seen.


----------



## driftingforlife

^ Thats normal.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Normal for me too.

I can determine if we had a power cut at home. If the PC turn on then stop then turn on again.


----------



## kcuestag

I see, nothing to worry about then.

Now my next step is to determine why the motherboard takes so long to post (Maybe like 20 seconds, sometimes more...), I'm on the latest BIOS.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My r4f ddid the same. Im not sure its normal.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My r4f ddid the same. Im not sure its normal.


Well all the Rampage IV Extreme's I've seen or asked their owners seems like all of them do this so I guess it's normal, maybe a special feature who knows.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What's that metal thing that connects both GPUs? Is it a crossfire/sli bridge? If so how did you make it?


Yeah, SLI bridge...well, SLI bridge cover. Just took a hunk of aluminum and started shaping it with a file and sandpaper then painted it. Attached it to the SLI bridge though with velco so I could swap them out if I wanted to try a different design.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Me and a friend noticed that with Rampage IV Extreme boards (On the old one I had that died, this new one, and my friend's RIVE) that if you remove the power cord from the PSU and then plug it back, and boot the rig, it'll boot for few seconds (Without the BIOS post) and then turn off, then after a few seconds boot again and this time with a bios post and it boots fine.
> 
> Is this normal on all RIVE's? I've seen them doing this on all RIVE's I had or seen.


I get that too. I assumed its normal.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What's that metal thing that connects both GPUs? Is it a crossfire/sli bridge? If so how did you make it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, SLI bridge...well, SLI bridge cover. Just took a hunk of aluminum and started shaping it with a file and sandpaper then painted it. Attached it to the SLI bridge though with velco so I could swap them out if I wanted to try a different design.
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try it looks really good


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, SLI bridge...well, SLI bridge cover. Just took a hunk of aluminum and started shaping it with a file and sandpaper then painted it. Attached it to the SLI bridge though with velco so I could swap them out if I wanted to try a different design.


Looks like an "EVGA Dominator Platinum SLI Bridge".

Maybe you should work for them!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Me and a friend noticed that with Rampage IV Extreme boards (On the old one I had that died, this new one, and my friend's RIVE) that if you remove the power cord from the PSU and then plug it back, and boot the rig, it'll boot for few seconds (Without the BIOS post) and then turn off, then after a few seconds boot again and this time with a bios post and it boots fine.
> 
> Is this normal on all RIVE's? I've seen them doing this on all RIVE's I had or seen.


...not only normal for my RIVE also, but my ROG Max E...and the length of the 'electric memory' seems to also be related to how many GPU cards I have on the particular system.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Me and a friend noticed that with Rampage IV Extreme boards (On the old one I had that died, this new one, and my friend's RIVE) that if you remove the power cord from the PSU and then plug it back, and boot the rig, it'll boot for few seconds (Without the BIOS post) and then turn off, then after a few seconds boot again and this time with a bios post and it boots fine.
> 
> Is this normal on all RIVE's? I've seen them doing this on all RIVE's I had or seen.


P9X79 boards also behave the same too. I guess all Asus x79 will doing the same thing when power was removed (only when overclocked).


----------



## hatlesschimp

I finally sorted out my extreme11 issues. It was a poor power going into the ax1200i. Also had a usb 3.0 issue with and add on akasa usb/ card combo. So after the problems this board has been brilliant to me. I updated the bios in the bios with my Ethernet plugged in the back. didnt have to use a usb or worry which version I have it just check and updated in 5 mins. Awesome. Ill stop there with the extreme11. On the other hand I need to fix the R4F or return it. I have some bios chips coming hopefully they do the trick.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it looks really good











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Looks like an "EVGA Dominator Platinum SLI Bridge".
> 
> Maybe you should work for them!


lol. Already working on the next one, haha.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Looks like an "EVGA Dominator Platinum SLI Bridge".
> 
> Maybe you should work for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. Already working on the next one, haha.
Click to expand...

Make a video! I want to see the exact steps lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, what are the BIOS settings that allows AI Tuner to change the multiplier on-the-fly?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, what are the BIOS settings that allows AI Tuner to change the multiplier on-the-fly?


...not in front of my RIVE right now, but I'm pretty sure it is 'Extreme Tweaker' menu > turbo multiplier > 'by all cores (allows for adjustments in the OS..)" or something that reads very similar


----------



## PedroC1999

Tried that and nothing :/


----------



## _REAPER_

What is everyones Idle temps for 4.5ghz


----------



## devilhead

28-30







room temperature 25


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What is everyones Idle temps for 4.5ghz


If you use C1E and Speedstep it doesn't matter how high your OC is, it'll downclock the same (I think 1.6GHz? Can't remember exactly) so idle temperatures pretty much deppend on your room's temperature, no point in considering the OC's used.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> If you use C1E and Speedstep it doesn't matter how high your OC is, it'll downclock the same (I think 1.6GHz? Can't remember exactly) so idle temperatures pretty much deppend on your room's temperature, no point in considering the OC's used.


Its 1.2 ghz if you use strap 100 mhz. On the other end, i7 3770k will downclock to 1.6 ghz. z77 is made that way.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, what are the BIOS settings that allows AI Tuner to change the multiplier on-the-fly?


You can't change multiplier at all or you can change multiplier but it asked for reboot?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What is everyones Idle temps for 4.5ghz


#
 Case ambient 21c


----------



## _REAPER_

Right now I am at 30C idle just trying to get a bearing on what my temps should be


----------



## sniperpowa

My 3930k takes alot of volts to run at 4.6ghz prime 95 stable 1.40.... I'm trying to play with vccsa and vtt a little to find some stablity any pointers? I have llc at high ,130%. using offset for 1.40 volts. This chip is realy kicking my butt. Im on water cpu only loop.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Right now I am at 30C idle just trying to get a bearing on what my temps should be


My 3970X CPU temp (as opposed to single core temp) is at 1.5 C to 2 C above ambient when clocked down to 4.625 GHz in a big custom loop


----------



## _REAPER_

Can you guys post the DEBUG CODES for this mobo.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can you guys post the DEBUG CODES for this mobo.


Download the MB Manual from here

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#support_Download_30

Look for 'Rampage IV Extreme User's Manual (English)'

Should be in Section 2,22 IIRC


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Download the MB Manual from here
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#support_Download_30
> 
> Look for 'Rampage IV Extreme User's Manual (English)'
> 
> Should be in Section 2,22 IIRC


Thank you


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Thank you


Good luck


----------



## MykaAurora

Any 3930k user 5.X GHz 24/7 usage?


----------



## PedroC1999

For a 3820, would this chip be called avergae right?

4.5GHz is 1.296v-1.312v
4.9Ghz is 1.448v-1.48v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can you guys post the DEBUG CODES for this mobo.


For future reference, they are now in the OP.


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks Alan.

I doubt IVY-E will be a worthwhile upgrade from SB-E? Same story as regular SB to IB as far as I can see :/


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks Alan.
> 
> I doubt IVY-E will be a worthwhile upgrade from SB-E? Same story as regular SB to IB as far as I can see :/


...still 'early days' re Ivy-E 'reports', but only seems to be between 5% to 10% at most faster than SB-E. The IMC is obviously the big change...

On another note, given the large number of OC profiles I have ("if it is Tuesday, it must be profile 3B







"), I am wondering about the 'typical' spread between VCCSA, VTT and V-core, DRAM-V you guys in this thread run - not so much about absolute levels but the differences / spreads between them in your fav settings...may be even worthwhile to add a table to this thread on that ?


----------



## alancsalt

Waiting to see. Will only be out for a year, and then Haswell-E is supposed to be released, along with X99 DDR4 LGA 2011-3 mobos.. (changed socket)



Meanwhile.............

Intel's Core i7 "Ivy Bridge-E" series may be less than two months away from seeing the light of the day, but in the run up to that, a curious-looking *Core i7-3910K "Sandy Bridge-E"* part cropped up on roadmaps with retailers. We're pretty sure it's not a typo misread by someone for "i7-3970X," because the list even mentions the S-spec code "SR0TN," which doesn't correspond with the "SR0WR" s-spec code of the i7-3970X.
*Source*


----------



## PedroC1999

The wise decision is to wait for a R7F (?) And hop on a 4820k, I estimate about £600 to upgrade, but may be able to sell my 3820 and R4F for about 350 hopefully


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The wise decision is to wait for a R7F (?) And hop on a 4820k, I estimate about £600 to upgrade, but may be able to sell my 3820 and R4F for about 350 hopefully


EDIT - Ooops, meant to say 5820k


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The wise decision is to wait for a R7F (?) And hop on a 4820k, I estimate about £600 to upgrade, but may be able to sell my 3820 and R4F for about 350 hopefully


R7F? What happened to R5F and R6F?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> R7F? What happened to R5F and R6F?


Sorry Lol, fail

The wise decision for me is to wait for a R6F(2011-3) And hop on a 5820k(Haswell 4c/8t), I estimate about £600 to upgrade, but may be able to sell my 3820 and R4F for about 350 hopefully


----------



## Mydog

I just hope IB-E clocks like 3770k's on LN2, I want to see 6 GHz ++ in benchmarks with 6-cores 12-threads


----------



## anubis1127

I just hope the IB-E I get is better than my SB-E chip, 1.38V for 4.4ghz is not very much fun.


----------



## shilka

I still dont know if i sould get a 4930K to replace my 3820

Or keep what i have untill Haswell-E and just skip ahead and replace everything

What do you guys think?


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I still dont know if i sould get a 4930K to replace my 3820
> 
> Or keep what i have untill Haswell-E and just skip ahead and replace everything
> 
> What do you guys think?


X99 will most likely only have the ddr4 over the x79 second gen,, and more native usb 3.0 and true pcie 3.0 over the x79 first gen. Haswell-E will most likely be 7-10% faster than ib-e, which will be 7-10% faster than ib-e. Having sb-e, I dont think it is worth a full platform upgrade to x99. Unless u got money to burn.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> X99 will most likely only have the ddr4 over the x79 second gen,, and more native usb 3.0 and true pcie 3.0 over the x79 first gen. Haswell-E will most likely be 7-10% faster than ib-e, which will be 7-10% faster than ib-e. Having sb-e, I dont think it is worth a full platform upgrade to x99. Unless u got money to burn.


I need time to save up say half a year if i want money for a major upgrade

So what i what to know if sould just get a 4930K and stick with that untill the Gen that comes after Haswell-E or jump stright to Haswell-E?

I always skip a Gen as i dont feel that its worth it for every new gen but Intel those bastard messed everything up when they delayed Ivy-E by a year

So what to do

Will be skipping the GTX 780 and going for two GTX 880 cards or whatever AMD will name their cards next year as well

So what to do???


----------



## hatlesschimp

Good news on my rampage 4 formula got it tested at the computer shop and it looks like its the power either from my ax1200i or the mains from my house thats causing problems.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I just hope the IB-E I get is better than my SB-E chip, 1.38V for 4.4ghz is not very much fun.


Wow, that suck. Such a high voltage for 4.4 Gigerz. Tried optimize it yet?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I still dont know if i sould get a 4930K to replace my 3820
> 
> Or keep what i have untill Haswell-E and just skip ahead and replace everything
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'm skipping Ivy-E , knowing it just speed improvements instead of the intel releasing 8 cores. However, haswell-E looks promising.


----------



## Sunreeper

Okay guys since you're on this topic I'm stuck and I don't know what to do. I currently have an ivy i5 that can handle everything I throw at it, which is mostly gaming and the sort. I don't video edit or heavily use Photoshop or anything like that. I also currently have an i7 3930k sitting here without a motherboard. I'm thinking about getting a rampage iv extreme hence why I'm subbed to this thread. However, lately I've been thinking it would be better to sell the 3930k since its almost at the end of its life and then save the money to get haswell-e, which will have ddr4 support or to sell the 3930k and get more water cooling gear.

What would you guys do in my shoes?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Okay guys since you're on this topic I'm stuck and I don't know what to do. I currently have an ivy i5 that can handle everything I throw at it, which is mostly gaming and the sort. I don't video edit or heavily use Photoshop or anything like that. I also currently have an i7 3930k sitting here without a motherboard. I'm thinking about getting a rampage iv extreme hence why I'm subbed to this thread. However, lately I've been thinking it would be better to sell the 3930k since its almost at the end of its life and then save the money to get haswell-e, which will have ddr4 support or to sell the 3930k and get more water cooling gear.
> 
> What would you guys do in my shoes?


What do you want for that 3930K?

I might be interested


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Okay guys since you're on this topic I'm stuck and I don't know what to do. I currently have an ivy i5 that can handle everything I throw at it, which is mostly gaming and the sort. I don't video edit or heavily use Photoshop or anything like that. I also currently have an i7 3930k sitting here without a motherboard. I'm thinking about getting a rampage iv extreme hence why I'm subbed to this thread. However, lately I've been thinking it would be better to sell the 3930k since its almost at the end of its life and then save the money to get haswell-e, which will have ddr4 support or to sell the 3930k and get more water cooling gear.
> 
> What would you guys do in my shoes?


If you don't need 6 cores right now, then I would just sell it for now, and wait. As you are likely aware an IB i5 OC'd is completely fine for gaming, and likely will be fine for a least a couple more years until you need to upgrade the CPU. Only reason I could see for you go get a RIVE is if you wanted to add a couple more 7970s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Wow, that suck. Such a high voltage for 4.4 Gigerz. Tried optimize it yet?


I've tried quite a bit of various tips / tricks listed in this thread. I think the chip is degraded is all.


----------



## Sunreeper

@shilka still deciding if I'm going to sell it or not

@anubis the only problem is that everybody is saying that games are getting increasingly multi threaded so that's just why I'm a little reluctant with just staying with ivy. Also I'd definitely consider going with one more 7970 but AMD still has the crossfire problems and I'm not sure how good their trifire scaling is.

I'd quote you guys but I'm on my phone so that'd be a little hard.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Okay guys since you're on this topic I'm stuck and I don't know what to do. I currently have an ivy i5 that can handle everything I throw at it, which is mostly gaming and the sort. I don't video edit or heavily use Photoshop or anything like that. I also currently have an i7 3930k sitting here without a motherboard. I'm thinking about getting a rampage iv extreme hence why I'm subbed to this thread. However, lately I've been thinking it would be better to sell the 3930k since its almost at the end of its life and then save the money to get haswell-e, which will have ddr4 support or to sell the 3930k and get more water cooling gear.
> 
> What would you guys do in my shoes?


I'd use the 3930k and enjoy it for a couple of years.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> @shilka still deciding if I'm going to sell it or not
> 
> @anubis the only problem is that everybody is saying that games are getting increasingly multi threaded so that's just why I'm a little reluctant with just staying with ivy. Also I'd definitely consider going with one more 7970 but AMD still has the crossfire problems and I'm not sure how good their trifire scaling is.
> 
> I'd quote you guys but I'm on my phone so that'd be a little hard.


Yes, I've heard that argument as well, for the last two years, but still haven't seen many games that need more than four cores. I wouldn't buy today's technology for what could happen in PC gaming in a year, two years, three years down the road. From a budget standpoint it doesn't make much sense to replace your CPU when it doesn't need to be replaced. If you have disposable money, and just like buying PC parts, then go for it, I'm not one to judge  I have a GTX 690 and don't even really play PC games that require that much GPU.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hello im new member in this club, and i have full stable 24/7 air overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2873345


----------



## marc0053

So i purchased a used RIVE board on kijiji (Canada) and whe I received the board, shipped from Ottawa to Kingston, the board had both missing and bent pins....
The only problem I had recently is that only 24 of 32 gb ram is showing. I tried another set of 16 gb ram and only 12gb is showing.
I tried different slots and same problem occured.

Does anyone know about any computer shops in Canada (ontario prefered) that fixes mobo cpu sockets?
The only reason i want to fix this is for resale down the road. I doubt anyone wants to buy a defective board unless they are handy at fixing stuff like this.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Waiting to see. Will only be out for a year, and then Haswell-E is supposed to be released, along with X99 DDR4 LGA 2011-3 mobos.. (changed socket)
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile.............
> 
> Intel's Core i7 "Ivy Bridge-E" series may be less than two months away from seeing the light of the day, but in the run up to that, a curious-looking *Core i7-3910K "Sandy Bridge-E"* part cropped up on roadmaps with retailers. We're pretty sure it's not a typo misread by someone for "i7-3970X," because the list even mentions the S-spec code "SR0TN," which doesn't correspond with the "SR0WR" s-spec code of the i7-3970X.
> *Source*


that SKU just came out of nowhere, i am thinking they got high binned 8 cores from sandy waiting to see the light of day also


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> Hello im new member in this club, and i have full stable 24/7 air overclock:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873345


Whoops, forgot to mention:


----------



## TonyGrunt

New RIVE bios 4206.
Quote:


> Support new CPUs


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4206.zip


----------



## MerkageTurk

When is the formula bios being updated


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> New RIVE bios 4206.
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4206.zip


...thanks for the notification. I'll see what others / early adopters report about this...4004 on one BIOS and 3602 on the other BIOS chip seems to work well now, so I rather not touch them until I have to.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks for the notification. I'll see what others / early adopters report about this...4004 on one BIOS and 3602 on the other BIOS chip seems to work well now, so I rather not touch them until I have to.


This seems to work well for me 3820 on 3602 and 3930k on 4004 . Not reflashing until its broken


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys i have some screenshots of my BIOS settings to share with you and to have someone in the know how to go over it and see if anything can be tweaked or whatever..


----------



## Gabrielzm

I want to join this Club.

Late to the party but here we go:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2874877


----------



## _REAPER_

Overall I am extremely happy with this mobo it is 1000000% better than EVGA


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys i got some screenshots to share with you lot just to make sure all values are fine or if there is something i could possibly tweak or possibly missing that should be changed, all seem's stable with IBT and real world tasks such as gaming, rendering in AE and 3ds Max.. I got a 4.6ghz OC at 1.370v tried 4.7ghz @ those voltage but no go and a little hesitant on going higher.. Yeah call me weak haha


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> Late to the party but here we go:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2874877


I like the little table with wheels that very nice machine of yours rolls on









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Overall I am extremely happy with this mobo it is 1000000% better than EVGA


Im glad they don't build houses and or brake components and seat belts for vehicles


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I like the little table with wheels that very nice machine of yours rolls on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad they don't build houses and or brake components and seat belts for vehicles


Thanks bro!







Full log here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1407863/wc-in-fractal-design-xl-r2#post_20362362

Although no one did reply...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Overall I am extremely happy with this mobo it is 1000000% better than EVGA


^^







...the RIVE (along with its MaxVEx sibling) is the best board I ever worked with...look forward to possibly plugging in an Ivy-E when the time comes...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the RIVE (along with its MaxVEx sibling) is the best board I ever worked with...look forward to possibly plugging in an Ivy-E when the time comes...


Rampage III and IV have been good to me, still have the III too.


----------



## alancsalt

@ z0ki:
One ram channel on 110% and one on a 100%?

@MrTOOSHORT
Still got an X48 Rampage with Cell Shock RAM...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Rampage III and IV have been good to me, still have the III too.


Ive only got the tri sli bridge left from my old Rampage III , But ive still got my ROG 680i Striker Formula with X6800 nearly ready to bench







A couple more bits and pieces and its good to go........


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @ z0ki:
> One ram channel on 110% and one on a 100%?


Hrmm good pick up.. Would that hinder any performance or stability? I'll change that one to 110%...

How does everything else look in my bios settings? Is there anything else i can tweak or change from what you can see?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> When is the formula bios being updated


Same question. Why is the Formula missing out on these last two BIOS releases?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Same question. Why is the Formula missing out on these last two BIOS releases?


I think they are doin us a favour ironing out da bugs before the update........
I run 3602 for 3820 and 4004 for 3930k , not flashin no need yet . But when me gets 4820k I just might


----------



## deafboy

Is it normal for the LEDs near the 24 pin to be red and alternate during boot up? None of them are on when everything is loaded, I just don't really remember seeing red LEDs before, although I have to admit, I never really look at the board during standard boot up.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Is it normal for the LEDs near the 24 pin to be red and alternate during boot up? None of them are on when everything is loaded, I just don't really remember seeing red LEDs before, although I have to admit, I never really look at the board during standard boot up.


*Yes.*

Today I bought a Rampage IV Formula and 3930K chip, supposedly capable of over 5 giggles, and at least 2534MHz (?) capable with the same TridentX I have.
Discovered that one stick of 2400MHz was kaput...could not boot past 5A...
So have a Formula and two Extremes, two 3930K, one 3970X, 2 x 4 RipjawsX 2133MHz, 4 x 4 RipjawsZ 2133MHz and 4 x 4 TridentX 2400MHz about to be RMAed.

My son has announced he'll take one setup off me for Uni as he's just about to start doing CAD, and I can have the z68 Deluxe Gen3/2600K back.... I shouldn't have told him...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Lot of gear, must have servants and a couple TVs in your house.


----------



## alancsalt

Because I have seven PCs... the servants have been laid off and the lazier children sold for medical experiments....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes Salty uses his cases as table legs to put his ss setup on


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Yes.*


Gotcha. Thanks, odd that I never noticed it before.


----------



## riad

I have a question regarding the RIVE. When buying ram i've read it's wise to buy all at once and not buy a kit now and another to upgrade later. What i wanna know is simple. Is it better to occupy all 8 slots with ram or just the 4 red ones to get better cooling. I was planning on 32 gigs of ram and there are 2 kits i saw. One was a 8x4gb Rip Jaws Z (1866) and the other was a 4x8gb Rip Jaws Z (1866). Which one is better and why, thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riad*
> 
> I have a question regarding the RIVE. When buying ram i've read it's wise to buy all at once and not buy a kit now and another to upgrade later. What i wanna know is simple. Is it better to occupy all 8 slots with ram or just the 4 red ones to get better cooling. I was planning on 32 gigs of ram and there are 2 kits i saw. One was a 8x4gb Rip Jaws Z (1866) and the other was a 4x8gb Rip Jaws Z (1866). Which one is better and why, thanks.


In the past filling out all the RAM slots could make overclocking RAM harder

But if that problem is fixed these days i dont know

I myself would rather buy a 4x8 GB then a 8x4 GB kit


----------



## riad

Thanks alot, but if i do get a 4x8gb kit, i simply wont be able to add another in the future right?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riad*
> 
> Thanks alot, but if i do get a 4x8gb kit, i simply wont be able to add another in the future right?


Yes you can the R4E can support up to 64 GB of RAM

The problem i think is you can have problems with overclocking when you use all 8 slots

Or was that a problem of the past only?


----------



## alancsalt

When I bought my RAM the 8GB stick cost more than 2 x 4, and advice then was that 2 matched sticks would be slightly faster.
As for mixing older and newer RAM, luck of the draw. They may work well or may not. (Sometimes manufacturers change the chips they're using and that can cause mismatch.)

Whatever u get, better to get it in one lot to avoid that possible mismatch.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riad*
> 
> Thanks alot, but if i do get a 4x8gb kit, i simply wont be able to add another in the future right?


If you get "*Corsair*" sticks now, just go by the version number if you want some sticks later to match.





Version number for Corsair tells you what chips are underneath the heat spreaders.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Because I have seven PCs... the servants have been laid off and the lazier children sold for medical experiments....


...how many kidneys have you got left ...you know, what with Ivy-E coming out in a few months


----------



## alancsalt

All kidneys intact!









Sent that RAM off for RMA today. Ivy-E I might skip. Kinda lusting after GTX 780s. I may have to sell off some of my other hardware...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> All kidneys intact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent that RAM off for RMA today. Ivy-E I might skip. Kinda lusting after GTX 780s. I may have to sell off some of my other hardware...


...glad about your kidneys - and also that the TridentX RAM issue from before now has a potential solution. As to 780s, 4x MSI Lightning 780s may be yummy, though $$$, when they hit (next month?)...


----------



## alancsalt

Sorta loyal to Palit/Gainward (extra pwm on Phantom GLH and Super Jetstream), but waiting to compare Lightning, Classified, and Phantom/Super Jetstream....
Quote:


> A base clock of 980MHz with a boost clock of 1033MHz


Phantom GLH


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...glad about your kidneys - and also that the TridentX RAM issue from before now has a potential solution. As to 780s, 4x MSI Lightning 780s may be yummy, though $$$, when they hit (next month?)...


U can't run quad 780's only tri-sli


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> U can't run quad 780's only tri-sli


...true enough - though they did the same w/GTX 670ies (only tr-SLI initially), then did the driver update for quads later...hoping they do that again for 780s - but you never know...

ADDITION...just saw this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out/320#post_20493725


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...glad about your kidneys - and also that the TridentX RAM issue from before now has a potential solution. As to 780s, 4x MSI Lightning 780s may be yummy, though $$$, when they hit (next month?)...
> 
> 
> 
> U can't run quad 780's only tri-sli
Click to expand...

You have not been following the 780 or surround thread have you? Someone has made it happen already.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6670#post_20496087
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6700#post_20497099
http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/6080#post_20496234


----------



## z0ki

No I haven't.. And there u go







lol


----------



## z0ki

So how is the resident overclocker here that can just go over my bios settings and see if there is anything i can change or tweak? I see one of my DRAM settings was on 110% the other on 100% which i have rectified.. But im curious to see if there is something out of place or something that can tweak it further?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6280#post_20493407


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So how is the resident overclocker here that can just go over my bios settings and see if there is anything i can change or tweak? I see one of my DRAM settings was on 110% the other on 100% which i have rectified.. But im curious to see if there is something out of place or something that can tweak it further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6280#post_20493407


I have lowered my cpu load line calibration from high to medium and notice a much cooler setup at full load (this may have reduced voltage as well). Also upped the cpu current capabilty to 160% and that helped with stability in my case. Hopefully someone help can give their input on these two parameters.


----------



## alancsalt

Which G.Skill Ripjaws (The whole name/number line off the Dimm - Example: G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3)

What are you doing that requires 32GB? Anything special or just because?
If you don't need it, you could test to see if running 16GB allowed you to tighten RAM timings. (Admittedly going from 16 to 8 made no difference to mine, but worth checking. In the past it used to make a difference.) Of course, if you are running C12 ram, may not be much to gain.

Looks OK to me...dunno what Joa3d43 and HOMECINEMA-PC think...


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which G.Skill Ripjaws (The whole name/number line off the Dimm - Example: G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3)
> 
> What are you doing that requires 32GB? Anything special or just because?
> If you don't need it, you could test to see if running 16GB allowed you to tighten RAM timings. (Admittedly going from 16 to 8 made no difference to mine, but worth checking. In the past it used to make a difference.) Of course, if you are running C12 ram, may not be much to gain.
> 
> Looks OK to me...dunno what Joa3d43 and HOMECINEMA-PC think...


Haha well i use a lot of intensive rendering software AE and 3ds Max which i set to max out my GPU and about 70% cpu and about 85% of my ram and it chews it all up hence the upgrade from 16gb to 32gb









*RAM:* G.Skill F3-2133C11Q-32GZL (4x8GB) PC3-17000 (2133Mhz) DDR3 quad channel RAM, 4x 240-pin DIMMs, Non ECC Unbuffered, 11-11-11-31-2N, 1.5v

I want to least try for 4.7ghz that is under 1.4v hoping for least 1.38v 1.39v with offset so it down clocks while idle but not sure what settings in the bios i actually need to change to achieve that.. I thought I could set a manual voltage for my 3930K but then apply an offset but seem's you cannot do it that way or can you?


----------



## alancsalt

I only OC for benching, so apart from doing 4.2 on an i7-950 (1366) with offset, I not bothered. Maybe one of the other guys could answer that. Well, if it's not for benching, not much to be gained tweaking ram..

I see you are using the 100 strap. Lot of us use the 125 strap which can let u use slightly less vcore. (Usually means running RAM slightly slower - you'll see if you try it. Anyway Sandy-E seems to like that strap.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> So how is the resident overclocker here that can just go over my bios settings and see if there is anything i can change or tweak? I see one of my DRAM settings was on 110% the other on 100% which i have rectified.. But im curious to see if there is something out of place or something that can tweak it further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6280#post_20493407


Dude that looks pretty good to me have you P95'd it yet on blend for a couple of hours ? Get back when you have and hopefully with no errors and a screenshot









Anyways time for rest cycle powering down...........


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I only OC for benching, so apart from doing 4.2 on an i7-950 (1366) with offset, I not bothered. Maybe one of the other guys could answer that. Well, if it's not for benching, not much to be gained tweaking ram..
> 
> I see you are using the 100 strap. Lot of us use the 125 strap which can let u use slightly less vcore. (Usually means running RAM slightly slower - you'll see if you try it. Anyway Sandy-E seems to like that strap.


...here is an example of what Alancsalt is talking about re strap125... I run min of 32 GB as the machine is multi-booted for productivity software as well, ie with Windows Server and multiple instances of SQL Enterprise (=...always seems to say 'more RAM please').

The RAM is a 32GB quad-channel G.Skill 'stock' 10-12-12-31-2N / 2400 kit / 1.65V, but run at 2333MHz per strap125, though these 'regular boot-up' timings also work to '2398x' or so, but after that I have to relax RAS/CAS delay a bit.

With 32 GB and on this particular kit (others may differ), 32GB keeps DRAM Ref Cycle time a tad higher than 16GB, though for benching, I could tighten that down to the mid-180s.


----------



## kcuestag

So wait, I can drop the 3930k vcore if I set the STRAP to 125? I believe I'm on AUTO right now.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So wait, I can drop the 3930k vcore if I set the STRAP to 125? I believe I'm on AUTO right now.


...every chip is different, but on my Sandy-E, at 5 GHz as a reference, VID dropped from 1.37x to 1.34x (screenshot a few weeks back in this thread) with a corresponding drop in v-core


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...every chip is different, but on my Sandy-E, at 5 GHz as a reference, VID dropped from 1.37x to 1.34x (screenshot a few weeks back in this thread) with a corresponding drop in v-core


Now that's interesting, I'll have to give it a try to see if I can drop the vcore a bit more.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Now that's interesting, I'll have to give it a try to see if I can drop the vcore a bit more.


So do I, especially since I need 1.4v for 4.6Ghz. I have to fix my GPU issue first, so i let you experiment and share your results.


----------



## sniperpowa

Im not sure how the whole strap works I get it but does the strap overclock the cpu and not the components yet the base clock remains untouched?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Im not sure how the whole strap works I get it but does the strap overclock the cpu and not the components yet the base clock remains untouched?


That is precisely it.


----------



## sniperpowa

Ok thanks! I'll have to play around with it when I get time


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> Late to the party but here we go:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2874877


----------



## sniperpowa

I need to join to lol.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2876780


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I need to join to lol.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2876780




























Seriously tho', you can LOL without joining.


----------



## Panther Al

I'll add my three cents now that I got an OC to stay steady.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2876795

http://valid.canardpc.com/2876795


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I'll add my three cents now that I got an OC to stay steady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2876795
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2876795


----------



## z0ki

i need to try this strap crap out!!

So basically if i set my strap to 125mhz obviously my ram frequencies will change, do i simply only change the strap then a lower ram frequency? or do i need to change everything and start fresh?


----------



## alancsalt

When I tried it, I just changed the strap, entered 125 bclk, and adjusted ram to the nearest speed under spec. First thing I noticed was more stable. (I wasn't chasing lower vcore...I was chasing the highest OC that could pass 3dMark11 Physics and Combined tests.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> When I tried it, I just changed the strap, entered 125 bclk, and adjusted ram to the nearest speed under spec. First thing I noticed was more stable. (I wasn't chasing lower vcore...I was chasing the highest OC that could pass 3dMark11 Physics and Combined tests.


I'm giving this a try throughout the day, we'll see how it ends. At the moment with Strap on AUTO (I think, or 100, can't remember) I'm using ~1.38-1.39v for 4.7GHz, let's see if I can drop it a bit.


----------



## signalpuke

I started my OC process by getting the highest BCLK I could attain.
To do it correctly, load a default bios, so all of the voltages are stock.
Then manually lower the CPU multiplier to the lowest setting.
Set your ram as loose as possible.
Raise BCLK until you can't boot. That will be close to the limit of your bus.
Then dial it back some, and adjust your multiplier.
Then tighten up your ram.
I am seeing higher gains and more stability running the ram slower, but tighter.
If you increase the ram MHz, raise the voltage of the ram, and raise the VTT as well. Keep a 0.5V delta between those.
http://www.masterslair.com/determining-your-maximum-bclk-base-clock-frequency-i7-i5-i3
That guide is pretty good


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm giving this a try throughout the day, we'll see how it ends. At the moment with Strap on AUTO (I think, or 100, can't remember) I'm using ~1.38-1.39v for 4.7GHz, let's see if I can drop it a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> When I tried it, I just changed the strap, entered 125 bclk, and adjusted ram to the nearest speed under spec. First thing I noticed was more stable. (I wasn't chasing lower vcore...I was chasing the highest OC that could pass 3dMark11 Physics and Combined tests.


...when I first got my RIVE / 3970X, I was running strap 'auto' / 100, but as reported, found that strap125 was more stable and also used a tad less v-core. But there is another advantage, but one that really only earns its mettle if you run 3 and especially 4 GPUs..the rated FSB speed increases from 3200+- MHz to 5000MHz with strap125. With 4 GPUs, I have run countless bench tests and those benches sensitive to memory almost all pick up scores, i.e. at 5 GHz, when comparing strap100 to strap125....makes some sense if you think about 4GPUs being much more sensitive to CPU bottlenecks.

...and within strap125, 5 GHz is special again - at least in a subjective 'how it feels'...at 5 GHz / strap125, the CPU and rated FSB run synchronous (5 GHz). You can test this out by opening CPU-z and watching the minute speed swings in both CPU and FSB speed.

The only 'drawbacks' are that with a changed strap speed you have to pick new memory timings - usually those slightly below what you had at strap100...but you can get lucky with that also: On my setup / RAM kit, I went from 2400 to 2333 - not enough to really affect benches much but at the same time allowing even tighter mem timings (that all depends on your RAM kit though). In addition, you can vary BCLK and get some of the (minor) RAM speed reductions back. Also, some folks experience issues with down-clocking for speedstep during idle, though I'm not one of those.

All told, strap125 is at least a very nice option worth trying, depending on your individual components...at the very worst, it gives you some EXTRA options to explore higher CPU speeds when you approach 'the wall'...and on top of strap125, you can still play with extra BCLK.


----------



## signalpuke

LinX is a great benchmark to use to measure BCLK and Multiplier settings. The higher the GFlops, the better the combo. You will find that some may produce similar results, but have better/worse temps on the cores, or require different voltages. Just have to keep testing testing testing


----------



## alancsalt

Someones caught the OC bug...


----------



## signalpuke

lmao, haven't even loaded a game on the damn thing yet. Been bios->bench->bios->bench...BSOD->bios->bench...
Tomorrow I will probably load up Crysis and see how it looks on the new setup.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes you can the R4E can support up to 64 GB of RAM
> 
> The problem i think is you can have problems with overclocking when you use all 8 slots
> 
> Or was that a problem of the past only?


yeah i got 8x8 and yeah it will hinder your OC potential on benchies with the 3820, i have 1600 rated sticks but if i push the processor to 5.0 or greater, i have to drop down to 1333, for ram disks and stuff it is nice to have but just for benching go with the lowest overhead solution. The IMC i have been told can influence it too and that is really a luck of the draw with the CPU. Ram stability vs ram speed alwasy a difficult choice.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks

Will 4930k also use this board?


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks
> 
> Will 4930k also use this board?


Yes, with a BIOS update.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> Yes, with a BIOS update.


Thanks. And this mobo will still be the best one to purchase? Or will we have better ones down the road? Any announced ones?


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks. And this mobo will still be the best one to purchase? Or will we have better ones down the road? Any announced ones?


Right now, the Rampage IV Extreme is the best X79 motherboard, in my opinion, at least. LGA2011-3 (Haswell-E) is coming out in late 2014 with DDR4 support, up to 10 SATA 6gb/s ports, etc. You may be interested in that.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guess joining the club already paid off! Who give the 125 strap tip recently? It just worked wonderfully for me. Was at 4.4 GHz stable and could bench sometimes at 4.7 and 4.8 Ghz but not that stable at 100 strap. Just changed to 125 strap and boom 4.87 GHz bench stable (still in need of prime95 run to check). I will start decreasing core volt to see where I can get.

Thanks a lot for the tip and +rep for whoever was (will check the history a few pages back).


----------



## alancsalt

Regarding 125 bclk, I think I blabbed, but it was Joa3d43 who enumerated all the benefits of it to me couple of months ago .. so he deserves any credit..


----------



## deafboy

Tried playing with 125 with little success over 100. Hit a wall at 5.2 pretty much regardless.


----------



## alancsalt

A wall at 5.2GHz? Break my heart..









Better than me. (Jelly.)


----------



## deafboy

lol. Well it's not stable if that makes you feel better, I just can't bring myself to run higher than 1.4v for stability tests.

I need to redo my 4.8 OC too... was stable last summer at 1.386 when it was still running Win7, for some reason Win8 is a bit more sensitive.

Really was hoping to hit at least 5.3, even if it was just for a validation, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

I've got a second 3930K to try...but bin too bizzy... (excuses, excuses, i know...)


----------



## deafboy

Haha, I can't blame ya. Any idea on what the other one can hit?


----------



## alancsalt

Oh the shame of it all...never got the 3930K above 5050.04 MHz, and the 3970X, a mere 5179.63 MHz... on water at 24°C ambient.
Could bench 3d11 at 4920MHz on the K and 5068MHz on the X.....


----------



## deafboy

By no means bad, board cooled as well?


----------



## alancsalt

Not by anything non-stock..well a 3k rpm scythe above the waterblock for the vrm.. water on cpu and gfx.. I have a vrm waterblock for the new 3930K RIVF to put on... only just got it..Win 7 is still updating every day..


----------



## nleksan

Might I suggest trying a fan blowing on the rear of the CPU socket (specifically the rear VRM's)? It has worked extremely well for me, and even at speeds in excess of 5Ghz, my VRM's have never exceeded 45-48C!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. Well it's not stable if that makes you feel better, I just can't bring myself to run higher than 1.4v for stability tests.
> 
> I need to redo my 4.8 OC too... was stable last summer at 1.386 when it was still running Win7, *for some reason Win8 is a bit more sensitive*.
> 
> Really was hoping to hit at least 5.3, even if it was just for a validation, lol.


...hmm, interesting - picking up Win 8 later in the week and will put it on a separate boot drive...how much extra v-core does your Win 8 seem to need compared to Win 7 for stability, in rough ballpark terms ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've got a second 3930K to try...but *bin* too bizzy... (excuses, excuses, i know...)


I seen what you did there.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oh the shame of it all...never got the 3930K above 5050.04 MHz, and the 3970X, a mere 5179.63 MHz... on water at 24°C ambient.
> Could bench 3d11 at 4920MHz on the K and 5068MHz on the X.....


...at least you could join your own 5 GHz club with those


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Might I suggest trying a fan blowing on the rear of the CPU socket (specifically the rear VRM's)? It has worked extremely well for me, and even at speeds in excess of 5Ghz, my VRM's have never exceeded 45-48C!


Did it allow a higher overclock?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hmm, interesting - picking up Win 8 later in the week and will put it on a separate boot drive...how much extra v-core does your Win 8 seem to need compared to Win 7 for stability, in rough ballpark terms ?


Hard to say what was windows and what was the new BIOS (using the latest one)...

will be testing things out and see how things go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Did it allow a higher overclock?


It was pretty much required for me. I didn't add a fan on the back, just heatsinks. It gets enough residual airflow that I didn't see a need for a dedicated fan.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> 
> Joining the club as well. Just with a little twist on the CPU.
> Bios: 4004.
> But I seem to have a problem with my HD7970 working on it. Placed a temp 560TI while I figure out what's the problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need a CPUZ validation URL in your Overclock.net user-name to join.


And it turns out to be my board that was the problem. Just got a new one back. Hope it will work out fine.








Anyway, sorry for my late reply, I dismantled the setup after 2 days to troubleshoot and RMA the board.
CPUZ link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2878028
Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the club as well. Just with a little twist on the CPU.
> Bios: 4004.
> But I seem to have a problem with my HD7970 working on it. Placed a temp 560TI while I figure out what's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need a CPUZ validation URL in your Overclock.net user-name to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it turns out to be my board that was the problem. Just got a new one back. Hope it will work out fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, sorry for my late reply, I dismantled the setup after 2 days to troubleshoot and RMA the board.
> CPUZ link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2878028
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive been using 125 strap for nearly a year now............ old news dudes








Large fan and 'sinks on back of board def do the trick
Yes salty can join 5ghz club with those vals.....









Hey you Canadians......... im a comin to get ya .......soonish


----------



## signalpuke

I need to get added to that :/


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive been using 125 strap for nearly a year now............ old news dudes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large fan and 'sinks on back of board def do the trick
> Yes salty can join 5ghz club with those vals.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you Canadians......... im a comin to get ya .......soonish


...FINALLY getting around to actually mounting those 'very big' - like Canada - EK blocks to the two 7990s...then do a few more HWBot runs.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...FINALLY getting around to actually mounting those 'very big' - like Canada - EK blocks to the two 7990s...then do a few more HWBot runs.


Nice, they've been calling out to you for days "joa3d43, these boxes are dark & dry, let us out...'.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice, they've been calling out to you for days "joa3d43, these boxes are dark & dry, let us out...'.


...actually, they arrived a month ago, but got busy + travel etc







...the sheer weight of those blocks is scary - good thing it's all going on the RIVE that lays horizontal


----------



## theseekeroffun

I am swapping out my Asrock 11 E for a RIVE and I want to know which memory and configuration work the best.
TIA


----------



## Joa3d43

...trying out *Win 8* 64 Pro...

..it's been less than a day and the GUI 'layout' drives me mad as it seems unnecessarily focused on a mobile device, BUT: all my Win 7 settings per BIOS worked fine, in fact it looks like I might save a bit more v-core. Not sure on that yet but stability at i.e. 5125 is great.


----------



## martinhal

This may be a stupid question . What is the EZ Plug on the formula for ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> This may be a stupid question . What is the EZ Plug on the formula for ?


Give more juice to the pci-E lanes when running a few cards in crossfire or sli.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Panther Al

I'm using 4x8 set of Corsair Dominator GT 1866 in a Gene, and haven't had a single issue. But I haven't done any serious attempts at OCing either.


----------



## nleksan

QVL is a good place to start looking, but there are countless kits that will never be on any QVL yet will work 100% perfectly.

I am partial to G.Skill and Mushkin, and I just really dislike Corsair products anymore as they have produced just consistently worse stuff with consistently higher prices ever since the early DDR2 days or so.

I have never once had a single G.Skill DIMM die on me, out of ~200 or so DDR3 sticks with voltages pushed well in excess of +0.6v over spec for benching (never even had a kit degrade, but then again, Elpida Hypers are the only IC I haven't owned out of the truly popular "high clocking IC's").

Personally, I feel that DDR3-2133 with great timings (9-11-10-27 1T) is the absolute perfect speed/latency combo for X79, at least the Asus boards. Check the Ripjaws Z lineup, phenomenal products, as are the Trident X kits although the latter are geared more towards IVB/HW....


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Panther Al

All the stuff in my build was picked up through Newegg, and I haven't had a single issue, so don't be afraid to use them if the price is right. But I also agree, when possible, get it local. Support your small businesses!


----------



## deafboy

And the polls went live: http://www.overclock.net/t/1410524/july-2013-mod-of-the-month-help-choose-the-winner-today/0_50

As for memory, a lot of it comes down to what you really want out of it. I had the 2133 g.skill kit and love it, but I've had great luck with my dominators as well. The big thing with Corsair that kind of annoys me as far as the memory goes is the different versions and not necessarily getting the same ICs despite the same kit.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Voted for you deafboy.


----------



## Sunreeper

Me too he's killing it


----------



## deafboy

Thank you









So I can't remember who told me about the black 16x slot, but I am glad they told me about it. Had the sound card on the bottom PCIe slot before the rebuild in the TJ07, 670s ran at 16x/8x. Not that it makes any difference, but now they are back at 16x/16x with the sound card in the black PCIe slot. Just wish the DX ran off of PCI power, stupid floppy cable, blah, haha.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can't remember who told me about the black 16x slot, but I am glad they told me about it. Had the sound card on the bottom PCIe slot before the rebuild in the TJ07, 670s ran at 16x/8x. Not that it makes any difference, but now they are back at 16x/16x with the sound card in the black PCIe slot. Just wish the DX ran off of PCI power, stupid floppy cable, blah, haha.


That's why I bought an Auzentech Forte, just pci-E power. Had an Asus DX before too, and you're right about that power cord, looks annoying.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's why I bought an Auzentech Forte, just pci-E power. Had an Asus DX before too, and you're right about that power cord, looks annoying.


Yeah, it definitely looks out of place. How do you like the Forte in comparison since you had the DX?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, it definitely looks out of place. How do you like the Forte in comparison since you had the DX?


Couldn't tell the difference. Just got one because. But that power cable was annoying , so I bought the forte.









Now just run onboard for a cleaner look.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Couldn't tell the difference. Just got one because. But that power cable was annoying , so I bought the forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just run onboard for a cleaner look.


Good to know. Yeah, I contemplated going back to on board or external solution. Maybe once I get another GPU or something, lol.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have decided to get 3 titan hydro coppers when they are back in stock.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have decided to get 3 titan hydro coppers when they are back in stock.


Bad thing about Hydro Coppers is if you want to take the block apart to clean it, you void the warranty.


----------



## kcuestag

I tried the 125 STRAP you guys mentioned to lower my VCORE, I couldn't get my rig to post. I made sure I lowered my RAM's multiplier to get it below 1600MHz, even tried some more DRAM Voltage, and it was stuck in 79 CODE, wouldn't post.

Ideas?


----------



## alancsalt

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20110418024024128&board_id=1&model=P8P67%20DELUXE&page=2&count=12

The ram you have doesn't like it....I doubt there's anything wrong with the CPU...it boots fine at 100 strap?

You can try the "go" button, less sticks, 2T, or other ram?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20110418024024128&board_id=1&model=P8P67%20DELUXE&page=2&count=12
> 
> The ram you have doesn't like it....I doubt there's anything wrong with the CPU...it boots fine at 100 strap?
> 
> You can try the "go" button, less sticks, 2T, or other ram?


CPU works fine with strap on AUTO, so I guess I'll just forget about it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> CPU works fine with strap on AUTO, so I guess I'll just forget about it.


That doesn't sound like the "pursuit of performance" xD


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That doesn't sound like the "pursuit of performance" xD


4.7GHz is enough, don't feel like messing with the RAM right now to be honest.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 4.7GHz is enough, don't feel like messing with the RAM right now to be honest.


Yeah, I'd be happy with 4.7ghz too. Heck, look what I'm running right now:



Oh the shame.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/2879536

Got the Formula/3930K working properly...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, I'd be happy with 4.7ghz too. Heck, look what I'm running right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the shame.


Why did you disable 2 cores?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2879536
> 
> Got the Formula/3930K working properly...


You sir, are going to degrade that 3930k quite fast, I'm already scared of going 4.8GHz which needs like 1.43-1.44v, should I go for it? I heard over 1.4v on SB-E is not so safe.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Why did you disable 2 cores?


Oh, for that silly folding TC thing, I'm temping in the i7 slot until my 780 comes in on Monday, so I figured I should make my i7 a quad core, so I'm not accused of "cheating", or anything.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2879536
> 
> Got the Formula/3930K working properly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are going to degrade that 3930k quite fast, I'm already scared of going 4.8GHz which needs like 1.43-1.44v, should I go for it? I heard over 1.4v on SB-E is not so safe.
Click to expand...

Been benching at these volts for about a year now...
Have not noticed any changes. In fact, in the Formula, so far an extra 10MHz for .01 less volts

Oh, and this chip in the Extreme would not handle 3D_FS_xtreme at more than 4920MHz (with my quad 580s) but this just did it at 5060MHz with my GTX 460 SLI

Wanna laugh? Gold medal... and the cpu hit 60°C, but these clocks are not 24/7.. just loaded in for benchmarking. I play games at stock.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have decided to get 3 titan hydro coppers when they are back in stock.


...NICE !







By the sound of it, you really, really got the '3D bug' now...what monitor set-up are you using now (for 3x 680s if memory serves) and are you planning to upgrade monitor(s) w/3 Titans ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Been benching at these volts for about a year now...
> Have not noticed any changes. In fact, in the Formula, so far an extra 10MHz for .01 less volts
> 
> Oh, and this chip in the Extreme would not handle 3D_FS_xtreme at more than 4920MHz (with my quad 580s) but this just did it at 5060MHz with my GTX 460 SLI
> 
> Wanna laugh? Gold medal... and the cpu hit 60°C, but these clocks are not 24/7.. just loaded in for benchmarking. I play games at stock.


...as before, congrats on the gold medal (early on, before they 'fixed' 4xGPU FireEX I had the 4GPU gold 'by default' as I had the only result...even with one graphics test in FireEX going as low as a 'whopping' 0.68FPS - but perseverance paid off).

...am I reading this right in your pic - you're running 4GB single channel for the FireEX ?


----------



## signalpuke

Has anyone seen the bios read the CPU as overheating, when it clearly isn't?
The backplate is cool to the touch, and the paste is still nice and even (just checked). Applied it a couple days ago, and haven't been seeing any crazy temps during operation.
It only pegs out in the bios after I press the case reset button (gpu crash). Bios will load, and the CPU fan will kick on like all hell is breaking loose. Get Error:CPU overheating.
I don't want to turn that off, would like the mobo to protect it, but it isn't reading correctly.
I am using a Gene board, but have never upgraded the bios. Maybe this is a known bug?


----------



## devilhead

i have tryed some benches 3930k at 5.1 ghz 1.5v, but after that i can't boot to windows 5ghz 1.46v,which was ok for benches before, now it requres 1.47v







so is chip is degrading quiet fast...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i have tryed some benches 3930k at 5.1 ghz 1.5v, but after that i can't boot to windows 5ghz 1.46v,which was ok for benches before, now it requres 1.47v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is chip is degrading quiet fast...


...same ambient temps ?


----------



## Panther Al

I was wondering as well about that: Have the Gene, and I get some wierd warnings come up now and then, temps in the negatives or high hundreds, voltages way out of limits, either low or high... Making me wonder what on earth is happening to my PC. Everthing runs fine, no crashes, or anything, but a warning smorgasbord going on.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I was wondering as well about that: Have the Gene, and I get some wierd warnings come up now and then, temps in the negatives or high hundreds, voltages way out of limits, either low or high... Making me wonder what on earth is happening to my PC. Everthing runs fine, no crashes, or anything, but a warning smorgasbord going on.


Are the warning messages in AI Suite II?

If so, I had similar weird readings, and warnings pop up all the time on my RIVF (OS is Win8, not sure if that makes a difference). Easy solution for me was to just uninstall it, and use other monitoring software.


----------



## signalpuke

For me, this is the order of events:
1)The GPU will crash. Screen goes black. I reset the computer by pressing the reset button on the case. Temps are in the 60c's during the bench.
2)Computer is off for half a second, and restarts, fans kick on. CPU fan is on full blast like every time I boot up. Fan dies down and bios loads.
3)As soon as the bios loads, the fan kicks back up again. Tab to the temps, and CPU is showing 98c
4)I can load any bios, even the default 'safe' and the computer will restart to load it. They all load fine.
5)Get error message at start up, CPU overheated, Press F1 to enter bios.
6)Bios pops up, and fan kicks on, all settings take, but temp is still showing 98c. Load any setting, restart.
7)Repeat steps 5 and 6 in constant loop.

Now, I touched the backplate of the CPU, and it is cool to the touch. If it was 100C, I would see heatwaves coming off the thing, and it would burn me.
Took off the cooler, paste is fine, pins are fine, etc.
Reinstalled it, and left the computer off for an hour.
Booted it up.
See step 7 above.

Only way I got it to clear was disconnecting power, and hitting the CMOS button, then turning it all on again. Temps read fine.
Then it was giving me problems after the bios, saying that there was no bootloader on the disk -_-

This is the third time this has happened to me...it is getting old.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I was wondering as well about that: Have the Gene, and I get some wierd warnings come up now and then, temps in the negatives or high hundreds, voltages way out of limits, either low or high... Making me wonder what on earth is happening to my PC. Everthing runs fine, no crashes, or anything, but a warning smorgasbord going on.


I got those crazy warnings too. Needless to say, I didn't use any ASUS software on the last install.
The only ASUS 'driver' I have installed now is for the USB3.0


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...same ambient temps ?


+-2C







but usually i run offset 4.4 ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have decided to get 3 titan hydro coppers when they are back in stock.


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I tried the 125 STRAP you guys mentioned to lower my VCORE, I couldn't get my rig to post. I made sure I lowered my RAM's multiplier to get it below 1600MHz, even tried some more DRAM Voltage, and it was stuck in 79 CODE, wouldn't post.
> Ideas?


Murphy........ ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Been benching at these volts for about a year now...
> Have not noticed any changes. In fact, in the Formula, so far an extra 10MHz for .01 less volts
> 
> Oh, and this chip in the Extreme would not handle 3D_FS_xtreme at more than 4920MHz (with my quad 580s) but this just did it at 5060MHz with my GTX 460 SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna laugh? Gold medal... and the cpu hit 60°C, but these clocks are not 24/7.. just loaded in for benchmarking. I play games at stock.


Thast cause the formula is a very good mobo.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Has anyone seen the bios read the CPU as overheating, when it clearly isn't?
> The backplate is cool to the touch, and the paste is still nice and even (just checked). Applied it a couple days ago, and haven't been seeing any crazy temps during operation.
> It only pegs out in the bios after I press the case reset button (gpu crash). Bios will load, and the CPU fan will kick on like all hell is breaking loose. Get Error:CPU overheating.
> I don't want to turn that off, would like the mobo to protect it, but it isn't reading correctly.
> I am using a Gene board, but have never upgraded the bios. Maybe this is a known bug?


When I was having problems with my last pump res combo when the pump was not running and temp warning was on it was reading correct in bios ( Friggin hot block man )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i have tryed some benches 3930k at 5.1 ghz 1.5v, but after that i can't boot to windows 5ghz 1.46v,which was ok for benches before, now it requres 1.47v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is chip is degrading quiet fast...


It steadily gets worse..........


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Murphy........ ?


Probably the RAM, it's not even Quad Channel (Dual Channel), and I believe it's the reason I need almost 1.2v VTT and VCCSA for 4.7GHz, but then again as long as I don't go above 1.2v I don't mind and I don't plan on buying more than 8GB any time soon.

Works fine at 4.7GHz, even at 5GHz with 1.47v, but definitely not going above 1.4v for 24/7 use.


----------



## Supreme888

Hey guys been messing around with speedstep, but an issue i came across my vcore stays @ 1.3v when i'm at 1500mhz . Is there anyway i can optimize my voltage in relation with my oc?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Been benching at these volts for about a year now...
> Have not noticed any changes. In fact, in the Formula, so far an extra 10MHz for .01 less volts
> 
> Oh, and this chip in the Extreme would not handle 3D_FS_xtreme at more than 4920MHz (with my quad 580s) but this just did it at 5060MHz with my GTX 460 SLI
> 
> Wanna laugh? Gold medal... and the cpu hit 60°C, but these clocks are not 24/7.. just loaded in for benchmarking. I play games at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as before, congrats on the gold medal (early on, before they 'fixed' 4xGPU FireEX I had the 4GPU gold 'by default' as I had the only result...even with one graphics test in FireEX going as low as a 'whopping' 0.68FPS - but perseverance paid off).
> 
> ...am I reading this right in your pic - you're running 4GB single channel for the FireEX ?
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO!! *I forgot to put the other stick back in before I ran the bench*... Didn't even realize till saw yr post.

While waiting for RMA of my 2400MHz, I split my 16GB 2133MHz between rigs.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Probably the RAM, it's not even Quad Channel (Dual Channel), and I believe it's the reason I need almost 1.2v VTT and VCCSA for 4.7GHz, but then again as long as I don't go above 1.2v I don't mind and I don't plan on buying more than 8GB any time soon.
> 
> Works fine at 4.7GHz, even at 5GHz with 1.47v, but definitely not going above 1.4v for 24/7 use.


I run 3 stable clocks stock [email protected]@1.44vcore 24/7 and [email protected]@1.535vcore for benching with airbending to keep her under 60c
3820 for overclocking past 5.1gigs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Hey guys been messing around with speedstep, but an issue i came across my vcore stays @ 1.3v when i'm at 1500mhz . Is there anyway i can optimize my voltage in relation with my oc?


What strap are you using 100 or 125 , offset or manual voltage ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I run 3 stable clocks stock [email protected]@1.44vcore 24/7 and [email protected]@1.535vcore for benching with airbending to keep her under 60c
> 3820 for overclocking past 5.1gigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What strap are you using 100 or 125 , offset or manual voltage ?


Might push to 4.8GHz then, 4.8 sounds better than 4.7.









Only thing pushing me back is having to use ~1.2v for VTT and VCCSA, not sure if that's safe.


----------



## Supreme888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What strap are you using 100 or 125 , offset or manual voltage ?


Manual voltage


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, but if you're using 125 strap, I think that messes with any speedstep....????


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but if you're using 125 strap, I think that messes with any speedstep....????


Good to know, I won't bother with 125 Strap then, I really like my power saving features.


----------



## deafboy

So JJ is having a live chat with Linus right now: http://www.twitch.tv/linustech

And just mentioned there would be an transitional upgrade for x79


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Might push to 4.8GHz then, 4.8 sounds better than 4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing pushing me back is having to use ~1.2v for VTT and VCCSA, not sure if that's safe.


1.2 is fine as long as you allow for LLC on the VSCCA if your running any
Im using 1.1v on both for all my clocks even 3820


[email protected] 126.5x38 Its the [email protected] that runs dram @2400








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Manual voltage


Try offset voltage with offset set at +0.010 - 0.020v if you want with power plan on balanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but if you're using 125 strap, I think that messes with any speedstep....????


Yeah but with that strap you can change the power plan to drop the multi but vcore will hold steady . But you already know that


----------



## kcuestag

I'll try messing with my OC tomorrow, will see if I can get 4.8GHz and lower the VTT/VCCSA, I never really tweaked those two voltages, might not need them to be so high (~1.185v right now for 4.7GHz).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'll try messing with my OC tomorrow, will see if I can get 4.8GHz and lower the VTT/VCCSA, I never really tweaked those two voltages, might not need them to be so high (~1.185v right now for 4.7GHz).


...staying under 1.2v is the main 'safety' step, but if you can get additional VTT/VCCSA savings, even better. When I adjusted mine, I used SuperPi 1, 16 and 32 as the base range finder for VTT/VCCSA, along with maxxmem


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can't remember who told me about the black 16x slot, but I am glad they told me about it. Had the sound card on the bottom PCIe slot before the rebuild in the TJ07, 670s ran at 16x/8x. Not that it makes any difference, but now they are back at 16x/16x with the sound card in the black PCIe slot. Just wish the DX ran off of PCI power, stupid floppy cable, blah, haha.


That was me I beleive. I figured it out when I first got the new setup.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> That was me I beleive. I figured it out when I first got the new setup.


Haha, much thanks.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Hey guys been messing around with speedstep, but an issue i came across my vcore stays @ 1.3v when i'm at 1500mhz . Is there anyway i can optimize my voltage in relation with my oc?
> 
> 
> 
> What strap are you using 100 or 125 , offset or manual voltage ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manual voltage
Click to expand...

^^ This is the reason why voltage stay at 1.3V even when CPU enter LFM mode (1200/1500MHz for Strap 100/125 respectively). Set C3, C6 & C7 to Enabled (not Auto) to enable CPU power saving when idle or lightly loaded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but if you're using 125 strap, I think that messes with any speedstep....????


Why would you think that? Other than CPU will running at 1500MHz with Strap 125 at idle (vs. 1200MHz with Strap 100), Speedstep pretty much running as it should be. Also if you worried C1E doesn't work properly because voltage doesn't down-volt, you can enabled C3/C6/C7 to enable CPU power saving when idle & lightly loaded. C3/C6/C7 are lower states than C1E in C-States & can offer better CPU power saving than C1E can.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...staying under 1.2v is the main 'safety' step, but if you can get additional VTT/VCCSA savings, even better. When I adjusted mine, I used SuperPi 1, 16 and 32 as the base range finder for VTT/VCCSA, along with maxxmem


Interesting, so SuperPi is the way to get BSOD's to test VTT/VCCSA voltage stability?


----------



## kcuestag

I'm running 4.8GHz (Around 1.42-1.43 vcore) with VTT and VCCSA at 1.150v and I am running SuperPi Mod 1.9 WP and I did 1M, 16M, and doing 32M at the moment, no issues, does it mean my VTT and VCCSA are good at 1.150v?

I'd like to know, because if that's correct, maybe I could drop it even more and I've been stupidly over-using VTT and VCCSA voltages.









This is the result:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I got no BSOD or weird crashes.

Edit:

I dropped VTT and VCCSA down to 1.10v and run the tests again:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I know results were a bit lower (higher time) but that was because this time I was browsing on OCN while the previous I wasn't.









No BSOD's or weird crashes, does this mean my VTT and VCCSA are stable at 1.10v?

Edit:

So it looks like I got 4.8GHz stable at 1.43-1.44v using Offset and just 1.10v on VTT and VCCSA:



That was 30 minutes of Prime 95 using most of the RAM and 1792k FFT's. The usual testing I do on my CPU's since I had an i7 2600k, always been rock solid for me if it passed 30 minutes (I also do [email protected] for way longer, like 24-48h in a row).

It looks like I was stupid by using almost 1.2v on VTT and VCCSA, having it at 1.10v seems to be stable, I'm pretty happy.









Here's CPU-Z Validation:


http://valid.canardpc.com/2880244


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Interesting, so SuperPi is the way to get BSOD's to test VTT/VCCSA voltage stability?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm running 4.8GHz (Around 1.42-1.43 vcore) with VTT and VCCSA at 1.150v and I am running SuperPi Mod 1.9 WP and I did 1M, 16M, and doing 32M at the moment, no issues, does it mean my VTT and VCCSA are good at 1.150v?
> 
> I'd like to know, because if that's correct, maybe I could drop it even more and I've been stupidly over-using VTT and VCCSA voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got no BSOD or weird crashes.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I dropped VTT and VCCSA down to 1.10v and run the tests again:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know results were a bit lower (higher time) but that was because this time I was browsing on OCN while the previous I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No BSOD's or weird crashes, does this mean my VTT and VCCSA are stable at 1.10v?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> So it looks like I got 4.8GHz stable at 1.43-1.44v using Offset and just 1.10v on VTT and VCCSA:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was 30 minutes of Prime 95 using most of the RAM and 1792k FFT's. The usual testing I do on my CPU's since I had an i7 2600k, always been rock solid for me if it passed 30 minutes (I also do [email protected] for way longer, like 24-48h in a row).
> 
> It looks like I was stupid by using almost 1.2v on VTT and VCCSA, having it at 1.10v seems to be stable, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's CPU-Z Validation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880244


....Congrats on those results - and you answered your prior question with it







. SuperPi is a great 'range finder' and 9 out of t10 times if you can run 32m SuperPi without issues, things look good.

Just to be on the safe side, you can add longer stress tests - I use Intel's XTU stress test as well (like Prime95, but a touch more demanding, judging by watt and temps).

...but no matter what, surviving multi-tasking and stress testing at the same time at VTT / VVSA 1.10v is


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its about time that kcuestag got something right without Murphy holding him back


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its about time that kcuestag got something right without Murphy holding him back


What's even better, I always thought my PSU was the loudest part of my rig, but it turned out to be the 3 Noctua fans I have on the top radiator, so I used the ultra-low-noise adapters they bring with them to drop them from 1200 to 900rpm and I can finally say my computer is inaudible!

Today is a good day.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's even better, I always thought my PSU was the loudest part of my rig, but it turned out to be the 3 Noctua fans I have on the top radiator, so I used the ultra-low-noise adapters they bring with them to drop them from 1200 to 900rpm and I can finally say my computer is inaudible!
> Today is a good day.

























:

*WHERE YOU BELONG MURPHY*


----------



## deafboy

I wish I could have a silent rig


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I wish I could have a silent rig


I know right, it's all I wanted since I ever joined water cooling, and it's amazing, I can't hear it at all. Only thing I hear is the pump slightly but it's only when there's some bubbles in the reservoir then I hear some water, other than that, dead silent.

@HOMECINEMA-PC Hopefully he stays there for a while.


----------



## _REAPER_

I dont hear my PC at all when I turn the fans down to 1100RPM


----------



## sniperpowa

I need a fan controller my ex360 in push pull is'nt exactly silent but not as loud as I thought when I put them in.


----------



## aln688

I have a Rampage IV Gene board, and planning to use the PCI Express slots as follows:

*PCI Slot 1 (x16)* -> Video card (takes up this slot but covers slot #2)
*PCI Slot 2 (x4)* -> Unused as the video card covers this slot
*PCI Slot 3 (x16)* -> Creative Labs Titanium HD sound card (x1 card)
*PCI Slot 4 (x8)* -> LSI 9271-8i RAID Controller (x8 card)

Looking at the user manual for these PCI Express slots, I see this:



Question is, by having the video card in slot #1, and the sound card in slot #3, will the sound card pull down the speed of the video card? I may be concerned over nothing here, but just wanted to make sure. Cheers.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I wish I could have a silent rig


If you can't hear the rig, it is silent.
You just need a louder stereo


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I have a Rampage IV Gene board, and planning to use the PCI Express slots as follows:
> 
> *PCI Slot 1 (x16)* -> Video card (takes up this slot but covers slot #2)
> *PCI Slot 2 (x4)* -> Unused as the video card covers this slot
> *PCI Slot 3 (x16)* -> Creative Labs Titanium HD sound card (x1 card)
> *PCI Slot 4 (x8)* -> LSI 9271-8i RAID Controller (x8 card)
> 
> Looking at the user manual for these PCI Express slots, I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, by having the video card in slot #1, and the sound card in slot #3, will the sound card pull down the speed of the video card? I may be concerned over nothing here, but just wanted to make sure. Cheers.


Should be fine. Pretty sure you can change it in the bios, I know I have seen the speed settings somewhere while I was tinkering.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you can't hear the rig, it is silent.
> You just need a louder stereo


lol. I know, it's more of an issue at night. Pretty much anything turned on at night I can hear. Even back when I had my fans at 800rpm and D5 on 1 I could hear it.. Blah. Pretty much gave up on having a silent computer.


----------



## Joa3d43

Originally Posted by FtW 420 View Post

If you can't hear the rig, it is silent.
You just need a louder stereo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. I know, it's more of an issue at night. Pretty much anything turned on at night I can hear. Even back when I had my fans at 800rpm and D5 on 1 I could hear it.. Blah. Pretty much gave up on having a silent computer.


...after a decade listening to 30+ server fans (140mm /60 / 4000 rpm







) in a server room, I think I have developed a certain 'desensitization'...if my machine is silent now, I think it's 'kaput'


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Should be fine. Pretty sure you can change it in the bios, I know I have seen the speed settings somewhere while I was tinkering.


Great, thanks. I saw those settings online, but thought they were read only. I haven't got the board up and running yet, I'm waiting on some parts to come in.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I have a Rampage IV Gene board, and planning to use the PCI Express slots as follows:
> 
> *PCI Slot 1 (x16)* -> Video card (takes up this slot but covers slot #2)
> *PCI Slot 2 (x4)* -> Unused as the video card covers this slot
> *PCI Slot 3 (x16)* -> Creative Labs Titanium HD sound card (x1 card)
> *PCI Slot 4 (x8)* -> LSI 9271-8i RAID Controller (x8 card)
> 
> Looking at the user manual for these PCI Express slots, I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, by having the video card in slot #1, and the sound card in slot #3, will the sound card pull down the speed of the video card? I may be concerned over nothing here, but just wanted to make sure. Cheers.


I agree with the others: You should be fine. I have the same board, and have GPU in 1, Sound in 3, GPU in 4. and have no issues.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I have a Rampage IV Gene board, and planning to use the PCI Express slots as follows:
> 
> *PCI Slot 1 (x16)* -> Video card (takes up this slot but covers slot #2)
> *PCI Slot 2 (x4)* -> Unused as the video card covers this slot
> *PCI Slot 3 (x16)* -> Creative Labs Titanium HD sound card (x1 card)
> *PCI Slot 4 (x8)* -> LSI 9271-8i RAID Controller (x8 card)
> 
> Looking at the user manual for these PCI Express slots, I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, by having the video card in slot #1, and the sound card in slot #3, will the sound card pull down the speed of the video card? I may be concerned over nothing here, but just wanted to make sure. Cheers.


Run GPU-z and see if your speed is lowered with different setup.


----------



## Zilart

Slowest build ever.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

How slow ?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive been using 125 strap for nearly a year now............ old news dudes


Can you use that 125 strap with Offset overclocks? I'd like to lower my Vcore if possible. You got a link to any of your old posts showing you guys talking about the 125 strap? or should I just look for posts in this thread a year ago from today?


----------



## signalpuke

Do you guys see any gains, or more stable clocks, by disabling Hyper Threading?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Can you use that 125 strap with Offset overclocks? I'd like to lower my Vcore if possible. You got a link to any of your old posts showing you guys talking about the 125 strap? or should I just look for posts in this thread a year ago from today?


You can use this as a guide
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Can you use that 125 strap with Offset overclocks? I'd like to lower my Vcore if possible. You got a link to any of your old posts showing you guys talking about the 125 strap? or should I just look for posts in this thread a year ago from today?


No offset volts doesn't work on 125 only on 100
125 strap you can use c-states more effectively will drop multi at idle but not vcore
100 strap with offset volts , sidestep and C1E enabled will drop multi and vcore at idle


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Do you guys see any gains, or more stable clocks, by disabling Hyper Threading?


Only if you were doing a suicide run for personal best o/clock


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Hey guys i plan on ordering this board tomorrow mostly because i need the extra spacing between my vid cards,i have read a little about it online not sure whats true or not so here goes,i was reading where it said that i would have to install a patch of some kind to get the pci-3.0 to work,true or not and if it is true would it be easy to do,also does it support the gtx 780 out of the box or will i have to update the bios to do so....Will be running it with a 3820 that im going to be get off a friend for cheap,also how easy would it be to overclock the 3820 to about 4.2/4.3 and how much voltage would it be using at that point....thanks in advance for any help....also before i forget will i be able to use the 1st and 3rd red slots for my cards....


----------



## MerkageTurk

hey fellow brothers and sisters

new bios for the formula series

Rampage IV Formula BIOS 4208
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_FORMULA/#support_Download_36
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i plan on ordering this board tomorrow mostly because i need the extra spacing between my vid cards,i have read a little about it online not sure whats true or not so here goes,i was reading where it said that i would have to install a patch of some kind to get the pci-3.0 to work,true or not and if it is true would it be easy to do,also does it support the gtx 780 out of the box or will i have to update the bios to do so....Will be running it with a 3820 that im going to be get off a friend for cheap,also how easy would it be to overclock the 3820 to about 4.2/4.3 and how much voltage would it be using at that point....thanks in advance for any help....also before i forget will i be able to use the 1st and 3rd red slots for my cards....


Hello there








i7 3820 overclock club is the place to start . I have 3 different clocks with bios screeners on the first page to get you started .







*i7-3820 Overclock Club*









PCI-E patch is nothing to worry about .You d/load it . You run it as admin . it will flash a small black screen . Reset pc . Ta Da , PCI-E 3 . mind you it will still run just as good as PCI-E 2 . Update bios if older than 2105 min . You should be okay , but if you do upgrade to 4820k you will need bios 4004 or later . It has IB-E support


----------



## kcuestag

I get loads of 70-75ºC on the 3930k @ 4.8GHz now in summer, taking into consideration that I run all funs at only ~900rpm and it's summer, so my room gets toasty (32-34ºC).

Would you guys back it off or still consider them safe temperatures? The GPU's stay below 50ºC.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I get loads of 70-75ºC on the 3930k @ 4.8GHz now in summer, taking into consideration that I run all funs at only ~900rpm and it's summer, so my room gets toasty (32-34ºC).
> 
> Would you guys back it off or still consider them safe temperatures? The GPU's stay below 50ºC.


That are safe temperatures.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I agree with the others: You should be fine. I have the same board, and have GPU in 1, Sound in 3, GPU in 4. and have no issues.


Sounds good, thanks. Have you ran GPU-Z before? Just curious as to the PCI Express link speeds that are shown.


----------



## Panther Al

I'll check when I get home, but if memory serves me correctly, after I did the PCI3 patch, I was getting PCI3x16 for the top card, and PCI3x8 for the bottom, which is correct since thats all slot 4 is wired for. But I will double check and post back when I get home to confirm.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I'll check when I get home, but if memory serves me correctly, after I did the PCI3 patch, I was getting PCI3x16 for the top card, and PCI3x8 for the bottom, which is correct since thats all slot 4 is wired for. But I will double check and post back when I get home to confirm.


Thanks, much appreciated. This may make the difference whether I use the LSI RAID controller or not, as the RAID controller would have to be removed and shift the sound card to slot #4.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3820 overclock club is the place to start . I have 3 different clocks with bios screeners on the first page to get you started .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i7-3820 Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCI-E patch is nothing to worry about .You d/load it . You run it as admin . it will flash a small black screen . Reset pc . Ta Da , PCI-E 3 . mind you it will still run just as good as PCI-E 2 . Update bios if older than 2105 min . You should be okay , but if you do upgrade to 4820k you will need bios 4004 or later . It has IB-E support


I can back everything said here. I run this board with a 3820 @ 4.3 full time. There are several ways to get there and none of them require a voltage boost.

Makes one a bit suspicious of this processors true origins. I suspect that pushing BLCK a bit with this under a nice EK level block would result in some nice high and stable clocks.

Like he said though, that thread should net you some awesome info.

I totally expected to be a little disappointed with this, but I love this board and look forward to a 3960X someday if they drop a few bucks.

Oh and the BIOS 4004 isn't a big deal. Just do it, I think this board is def more solid with it.

I will say that the PCH gets a bit warm and I would LOVE to have it under water but I haven't found a proper bock for this board. If I do I will slap down the cash immediately.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So JJ is having a live chat with Linus right now: http://www.twitch.tv/linustech
> 
> And just mentioned there would be an transitional upgrade for x79


So should I buy the rampage iv extreme for my 3930k or wait?


----------



## signalpuke

The highest BCLK I could get with all of the offset goodies and turbo mode/speedstep enabled, was 120.
Stepped core config, with [email protected], [email protected], etc.
I forget what all the clocks and multipliers were, been playing with it too much.
Didn't like this though, the computer felt sluggish, so I didn't really fine tune it.
Still don't think I will make a config that is better than the 161x166x30 clock I am using, it idles higher, but it works very well and I have the fans setup now so it is silent when not doing anything.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> So should I buy the rampage iv extreme for my 3930k or wait?


Yeah, just buy it...


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> So should I buy the rampage iv extreme for my 3930k or wait?


Here's a good review comparing the ROG boards:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6082/asus-republic-of-gamers-and-x79-rog-review-rampage-iv-gene-formula-and-extreme


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3820 overclock club is the place to start . I have 3 different clocks with bios screeners on the first page to get you started .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i7-3820 Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCI-E patch is nothing to worry about .You d/load it . You run it as admin . it will flash a small black screen . Reset pc . Ta Da , PCI-E 3 . mind you it will still run just as good as PCI-E 2 . Update bios if older than 2105 min . You should be okay , but if you do upgrade to 4820k you will need bios 4004 or later . It has IB-E support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> I can back everything said here. I run this board with a 3820 @ 4.3 full time. There are several ways to get there and none of them require a voltage boost.
> 
> Makes one a bit suspicious of this processors true origins. I suspect that pushing BLCK a bit with this under a nice EK level block would result in some nice high and stable clocks.
> 
> Like he said though, that thread should net you some awesome info.
> 
> I totally expected to be a little disappointed with this, but I love this board and look forward to a 3960X someday if they drop a few bucks.
> 
> Oh and the BIOS 4004 isn't a big deal. Just do it, I think this board is def more solid with it.
> 
> I will say that the PCH gets a bit warm and I would LOVE to have it under water but I haven't found a proper bock for this board. If I do I will slap down the cash immediately.


Thanks guys + Rep,will be ordering the board today so i will be bothering you some more very soon....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Anyone running the RIVE with blocks for the MOSFET and SB? Care to share impressions?

I was thinking about either this one:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14722/ex-blc-1027/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_Acetal_CSQ.html?tl=g30c89s147

or this one:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15075/ex-blc-1066/XSPC_X79_Rampage_IV_Motherboard_Water_Block_Set.html?tl=g30c89s147

But really not sure if the add complexity is worth for. Right now one thing annoying about my system is a hissing sound coming either from the cpu block (XSPC raystorm) or the MOSFET. I can figure out what is it but is kind of annoying...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Anyone running the RIVE with blocks for the MOSFET and SB? Care to share impressions?
> 
> I was thinking about either this one:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14722/ex-blc-1027/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_-_Acetal_CSQ.html?tl=g30c89s147
> 
> or this one:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15075/ex-blc-1066/XSPC_X79_Rampage_IV_Motherboard_Water_Block_Set.html?tl=g30c89s147
> 
> But really not sure if the add complexity is worth for. Right now one thing annoying about my system is a hissing sound coming either from the cpu block (XSPC raystorm) or the MOSFET. I can figure out what is it but is kind of annoying...


Save some money and go with this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18309/ex-blc-1406/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_LE_Version_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_LE_-_Acetal_CSQ.html?tl=g30c89s147

PCH chipset doesn't need to be water cooled.


----------



## nleksan

If you happen to come across any MIPS RIVE Block Kits, give me a heads up if ya don't mind, been looking for one for a while









Personally, I am wary of buying EK after my two R7970 Lightning's were "killed" by defective EK Blocks causing shorts, although I also understand that blocks that are much more limited run like those can be prone to manufacturing mistakes to a greater degree.

The XSPC Block Set looks nice for the price, as frankly you really only need to cool the VRM's, but as you mentioned the PCH Hub, I can imagine it's nice running with no fan.

TIP: Cooling the board from the front side is definitely helpful, but there are also VRM's on the BACK of the motherboard around the CPU socket. If possible, get some copper BGA RAMsinks (EnzoTech or similar) and use them to cover the back plates, then have a fan blowing on them. You can greatly increase stability at ~4.4-4.5Ghz or higher overclocks this way!


----------



## z0ki

I LOVE WINTER


----------



## alancsalt

Must be in Tassie or snowfields to get that?

(Or 6:00 AM in the bottom of a valley...)


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated. This may make the difference whether I use the LSI RAID controller or not, as the RAID controller would have to be removed and shift the sound card to slot #4.


Yep, my memory was indeed correct, slot 1 at 16, slot 4 at 8. So you should be good to go.


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yep, my memory was indeed correct, slot 1 at 16, slot 4 at 8. So you should be good to go.


Excellent news, so even with a x1 sound card in slot #3, slot #1 is still running at x16 speed. Thank you very much for checking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I'm unsure what you're meaning. I wanted to make sure that < x16 PCI Express card in slot #3 wouldn't pull down the speed of the video card in slot #1.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Must be in Tassie or snowfields to get that?
> 
> (Or 6:00 AM in the bottom of a valley...)


Frosty morning in Brisbane mate


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No offset volts doesn't work on 125 only on 100
> 125 strap you can use c-states more effectively will drop multi at idle but not vcore
> 100 strap with offset volts , sidestep and C1E enabled will drop multi and vcore at idle


Thanks for the info. So it'd be best to only use the 125 strap if you're using manual volts and keeping the CPU at the same speed the whole time?

Why would you want to drop the multi on idle if the Vcore doesn't drop? You wouldn't get any power saving that way would you? Is there any benefit to do this?

btw they finally released a new BIOS update for the Rampage 4 Formula. I thought for a second that they may have stopped updating the board







. Has anyone tried the new BIOS on the R4F?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> PCI-E patch is nothing to worry about .You d/load it . You run it as admin . it will flash a small black screen . Reset pc . Ta Da , PCI-E 3 . mind you it will still run just as good as PCI-E 2 . Update bios if older than 2105 min . You should be okay , but if you do upgrade to 4820k you will need bios 4004 or later . It has IB-E support


Is it just the CPUs that were holding us back from running native PCI-e 3.0 on these X79 Motherboards? For example, when IB-E comes out, will we be able to run PCI-e 3.0 on the boards without any patches? The Motherboards have the hardware for it right? It was just the CPUs that didn't have it fully implemented? That is my understanding on it, not sure if I am right or wrong though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> You can use this as a guide
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


Thanks for that link. I've used that guide back when I had a Z68 Motherboard, still using Offset overclock to overclock my CPU to 4.5Ghz on my current X79 MB. I was just asking about using Offset with the strap set to 125 and if you can use it with that strap. Even though I didn't need it, thank you very much for going to the trouble of posting that link.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> If you happen to come across any MIPS RIVE Block Kits, give me a heads up if ya don't mind, been looking for one for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I am wary of buying EK after my two R7970 Lightning's were "killed" by defective EK Blocks causing shorts, although I also understand that blocks that are much more limited run like those can be prone to manufacturing mistakes to a greater degree.
> The XSPC Block Set looks nice for the price, as frankly you really only need to cool the VRM's, but as you mentioned the PCH Hub, I can imagine it's nice running with no fan.
> TIP: Cooling the board from the front side is definitely helpful, but there are also VRM's on the BACK of the motherboard around the CPU socket. If possible, get some copper BGA RAMsinks (EnzoTech or similar) and use them to cover the back plates, then have a fan blowing on them. You can greatly increase stability at ~4.4-4.5Ghz or higher overclocks this way!


Sure thing. But I heard MIPS went out of business which will make hard to find that chipset block. Thanks for the tip about VRM on the back but not sure how I will accomplish putting Ramsinks and fan on the back of my case....If (and when) I got the Phanteks Enthoo Primo that would be a different story since the case have a least 10cm on the back....









Thanks for the link too Mrtooshort


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*











... BIOS 4004 has become my favourite...it took a bit re its different mem timings / profiles (re Ivy-E support?), but once that was unkeyed, never looked back


----------



## alancsalt

Got my 2400MHz Trident X back on RMA. This lot works fine, though all I've done so far is play BF3 on it...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks guys + Rep,will be ordering the board today so i will be bothering you some more very soon....


No probs fella . drop us a line on the 3820 Club let us know how your going ............
*XXXXXXXX*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 
> I LOVE WINTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Frosty morning in Brisbane mate
Click to expand...

Yes it was . Finally getting some winter . 7c @ my place ( western ' burbs ) and 3.5c @ Amberley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... BIOS 4004 has become my favourite...it took a bit re its different mem timings / profiles (re Ivy-E support?), but once that was unkeyed, never looked back


Ahhh yes the Canadian








3602 for 3820 and 4004 for 3930k luv the dual bios









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Got my 2400MHz Trident X back on RMA. This lot works fine, though all I've done so far is play BF3 on it...


Okay then so BF3 works


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Thanks for the info. So it'd be best to only use the 125 strap if you're using manual volts and keeping the CPU at the same speed the whole time?
> 
> Why would you want to drop the multi on idle if the Vcore doesn't drop? You wouldn't get any power saving that way would you? Is there any benefit to do this?


This is where C3/C6/C7 C-States come in play. The Vcore won't drop when idle but whenever the CPU cores enter these states, it will help reducing CPU power consumption when idle & lightly loaded. Therefore the heat also reduced. Whenever CPU cores are in C6 state, the voltage for that core is reduced to zero volts. This is how CPU power saving works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Is it just the CPUs that were holding us back from running native PCI-e 3.0 on these X79 Motherboards? For example, when IB-E comes out, will we be able to run PCI-e 3.0 on the boards without any patches? The Motherboards have the hardware for it right? It was just the CPUs that didn't have it fully implemented? That is my understanding on it, not sure if I am right or wrong though.


The ASUS X79 motherboards support PCIe 3.0 electrically. The SB-E CPUs are *officially* support PCIe 2.0 (5.0GT/s) and capable of up to *PCI Express 8.0GT/s*. PCI Express 3.0 can carry a bit rate of 8 gigatransfers per second (GT/s). So, it's unofficially does support PCIe 3.0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Thanks for that link. I've used that guide back when I had a Z68 Motherboard, still using Offset overclock to overclock my CPU to 4.5Ghz on my current X79 MB. I was just asking about using Offset with the strap set to 125 and if you can use it with that strap. Even though I didn't need it, thank you very much for going to the trouble of posting that link.


You can use offset with Strap 125 but it's useless anyway since the Vcore will not down-volt. I did tested offset voltage with Strap 125 & multi 37 (4625MHz). Lowest voltage when idle is 1.352V & when CPU fully loaded 1.360V. You can't utilized the benefit of offset voltage with Strap 125. So, it's better to use manual voltage & enabled the C-States.


----------



## kcuestag

So it looks like it's not THAT stable at 4.8GHz, got a 0A BSOD while playing Battlefield 3, vcore or VTT/VCCSA? What do you think?

In the mean time I bumped VTT and VCCSA from 1.10v to 1.125v to see if that was the issue or not.









Edit:

Got two 101 BSOD's while playing BF3, I'll try with vcore, see if that's causing it, if not i'll try VTT and VCCSA.


----------



## signalpuke

I get the 101 sometimes with my speedstep/turbo profile. I think it is just the jumps in voltage causing it, not sure how I can buffer it if that is the case.
I posted all of my bios settings in the second post of my build thread, linked in my sig. Any ideas are appreciated


----------



## kcuestag

For now I give up on 4.8GHz.









I'm guessing it's VTT and VCCSA mainly because my 8GB of RAM isn't really made for X79 and probably the cause for needing such high voltages for VTT and VCCSA. In the mean time I'll keep 4.7GHz with 1.38v and VTT/VCCSA at ~1.185v until I get better RAM, and 16GB too.


----------



## Kimir

Well with my GSkill Ram, on the older GSkill website, there was a pdf to configure the said ram on the RIVE, was written to set VTT and VCCSA to 1.250. DIS IZ MADNESS§!
I did run like that for a while then after reading this thread I decided to drop it to 1.15, for now it's fine.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I need 1v for VCCSA and VTT for 2400Mhz Cas9 16gb of ram. Second VTT is @0.8v.

Not sure if I have a cherry IMC though.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well with my GSkill Ram, on the older GSkill website, there was a pdf to configure the said ram on the RIVE, was written to set VTT and VCCSA to 1.250. DIS IZ MADNESS§!
> I did run like that for a while then after reading this thread I decided to drop it to 1.15, for now it's fine.


What's the max voltage that you should use for VTT and VCCSA? What happens if you use over the threshold?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This is where C3/C6/C7 C-States come in play. The Vcore won't drop when idle but whenever the CPU cores enter these states, it will help reducing CPU power consumption when idle & lightly loaded. Therefore the heat also reduced. Whenever CPU cores are in C6 state, the voltage for that core is reduced to zero volts. This is how CPU power saving works.
> 
> The ASUS X79 motherboards support PCIe 3.0 electrically. The SB-E CPUs are *officially* support PCIe 2.0 (5.0GT/s) and capable of up to *PCI Express 8.0GT/s*. PCI Express 3.0 can carry a bit rate of 8 gigatransfers per second (GT/s). So, it's unofficially does support PCIe 3.0.
> 
> You can use offset with Strap 125 but it's useless anyway since the Vcore will not down-volt. I did tested offset voltage with Strap 125 & multi 37 (4625MHz). Lowest voltage when idle is 1.352V & when CPU fully loaded 1.360V. You can't utilized the benefit of offset voltage with Strap 125. So, it's better to use manual voltage & enabled the C-States.


Currently I am using Offset on a 4.5Ghz OC. I've got C1E, Speedstep and C3, C6, C7 enabled still. Is that the way that I should be using Offset? Someone suggested about a week ago that I should disable the C-states as I was having problems with the same overclock that I'd been using for months on an older BIOS.

Using the 125 strap, with manual voltage and C-states, will I save as much power as with my current overclock, or should I just leave it as is? I'm not really understanding the whole C-state thing. I also don't understand why you can't have Offset enabled with 125 strap - can't you also have the C-states enabled? Why do you have to use Manual Voltage to enable the C-states on the 125 strap?


----------



## anubis1127

Around 1.2v is the max for both on the newer chips. If you over volt much higher than that degradation can occur pretty quickly. I degraded my chip pretty quick when I first got it by following a guide for my motherboard at the time, GA-x79-ud7, well the guide was outdated because it still had max volts at 1.35v.


----------



## signalpuke

They should be 0.5V lower than the DRAM voltage.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> What's the max voltage that you should use for VTT and VSSA? What happens if you use over the threshold?
> Currently I am using Offset on a 4.5Ghz OC. I've got C1E, Speedstep and C3, C6, C7 enabled still. Is that the way that I should be using Offset? Someone suggested about a week ago that I should disable the C-states as I was having problems with the same overclock that I'd been using for months on an older BIOS.


The suggestion to disabled C-States probably to troubleshoot whether C-States causing instability. Other explanation of the problem is probably your CPU already started to degrade & need more voltage for the same overclock. Did you try increasing the Vcore by 0.005V, until it stable again?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Using the 125 strap, with manual voltage and C-states, will I save as much power as with my current overclock, or should I just leave it as is? I'm not really understanding the whole C-state thing. I also don't understand why you can't have Offset enabled with 125 strap - can't you also have the C-states enabled? Why do you have to use Manual Voltage to enable the C-states on the 125 strap?


The only reason you want to use Strap 125 is to be able to use lower Vcore. If this is the reason, then you can use Strap 125, manual voltage & C-States enabled. CPU power saving you'll get from this will be similar to the power saving you get with Strap 100 + offset voltage + C-States.

C-States basically allow CPU cores go to sleep. It has 5 level of sleep state; C1/C1E/C3/C6/C7. When the cores go to sleep, it will consume less (in C1E/C3 states) to zero power ( in C6/C7 states). This in turn help reducing CPU power consumption when idle & lightly loaded (checking emails, browsing, etc).

You can have C-States enabled with any Strap. You also can have C-States enabled with offset & manual voltage.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I need 1v for VCCSA and VTT for 2400Mhz Cas9 16gb of ram. Second VTT is @0.8v.
> 
> Not sure if I have a cherry IMC though.


...meaning to ask you - what make / model of RAM are you running ? ...available in CDN (ie NCIX) ? I'm super happy w/my 2400 TridentX sticks but thinking of adding some 2666 / 2800 for the Ivy and may be even the Sandy-E (or Ivy-E later). I know 2400 is supposed to be the limit for Sandy-E, but I have already been at 2470+ and am really looking for ultra-low latency


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> For now I give up on 4.8GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's VTT and VCCSA mainly because my 8GB of RAM isn't really made for X79 and probably the cause for needing such high voltages for VTT and VCCSA. In the mean time I'll keep 4.7GHz with 1.38v and VTT/VCCSA at ~1.185v until I get better RAM, and 16GB too.


...what kind of BSODs were you getting ? ...some of the time, the code will actually tell you whether to increase VTT1st before v-core...ie HERE: http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking (also note the 'link' URL in the 2nd segment)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...meaning to ask you - what make / model of RAM are you running ? ...available in CDN (ie NCIX) ? I'm super happy w/my 2400 TridentX sticks but thinking of adding some 2666 / 2800 for the Ivy and may be even the Sandy-E (or Ivy-E later). I know 2400 is supposed to be the limit for Sandy-E, but I have already been at 2470+ and am really looking for ultra-low latency


I have this kit:

Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666MHz CL10

Paid under $400 shipped from Newegg.ca last year, but the price has since sky rocketed.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...what kind of BSODs were you getting ? ...some of the time, the code will actually tell you whether to increase VTT1st before v-core...ie HERE: http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking (also note the 'link' URL in the 2nd segment)


First I got a 0A, then I got a 101, then a 4C I believe, then another 101. I kept in increasing VCORE every time I had a BSOD (I could run prime 95 but not BF3...) until I gave up, I'm sure it's VTT/VCCSA, stupid RAM probably not made for SB-E and causing me to need such high volts for VTT and VCCSA.

You'd reckon it's VTT/VCCSA? I could get it stable, but most likely I'll need somewhere between 1.2 and 1.215v and I don't feel safe going over 1.2v for VTT.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have this kit:
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666MHz CL10
> 
> Paid under $400 shipped from Newegg.ca last year, but the price has since sky rocketed.


Thanks ! - ...that looks very interesting, though marked 'discontinued' at Newegg (Corsair's site still has some, plus alternatives). Yeah, prices for RAM went ballistic...my cl10 G.Skill 2400 32GB quad channel kit went up by over $80 since I bought it last fall. ...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> First I got a 0A, then I got a 101, then a 4C I believe, then another 101. I kept in increasing VCORE every time I had a BSOD (I could run prime 95 but not BF3...) until I gave up, I'm sure it's VTT/VCCSA, stupid RAM probably not made for SB-E and causing me to need such high volts for VTT and VCCSA.
> 
> You'd reckon it's VTT/VCCSA? I could get it stable, but most likely I'll need somewhere between 1.2 and 1.215v and I don't feel safe going over 1.2v for VTT.


...others may differ, but I regard 1.2v as an absolute 'hard limit' for VCCSA and VTT (less is better). ..also, if everything else like Prime95/XTU checks out at your v-core / VCCSA and VTT settings and only BF3 barks, could it be vid card related -even if it works at lower CPU speeds ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...others may differ, but I regard 1.2v as an absolute 'hard limit' for VCCSA and VTT (less is better). ..also, if everything else like Prime95/XTU checks out at your v-core / VCCSA and VTT settings and only BF3 barks, could it be vid card related -even if it works at lower CPU speeds ?


No, the GPU's are at stock, plus I only get this when messing with this 4.8GHz OC, and Fifa 13 also acted a bit weird with sound semi crashing for few mili seconds and game lagging, I believe VTT/VCCSA being too low were causing this.

I've set it back to 4.8Ghz (~1.43-1.44v) but I bumped VTT and VCCSA to 1.195v, let's see if that keeps it stable, if not, I still have another 2 steps until 1.2v on VTT. You'd reckon 1.2v and below is safe, even if close to 1.2v?









I've been running 4.7GHz with 1.191v (or 1.193v) VTT and VCCSA for half a year no issues.

Time to try demanding games like BF3 Multiplayer again, see if bumping VTT and VCCSA help.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys should have asked this before i ordered my board,just wanted to know if the rams im using on my current z77 board (G.Skills 4x4) will be compatiable with my asus formaula x79,and if not which ones are....?


----------



## kcuestag

This time it lasted much longer at 4.8GHz using ~1.195 VTT and VCCSA, but still crashed (101 BSOD), so it looks like it would need some more, so I dropped it to 4.7GHz and be happy with it.









Also considering today I've had ambients of ~35ºC in my room, and we expect more heat coming next week, might try getting 4.5GHz stable (Haven't done it since I had my old 3930k C1 chip which I sold







) to see if I can get less heat into the room.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ Jamaican Reaper
I run 4x4Gb Ripjaws X CL11 for SB not even matching pairs on my formula @2400 so id whack em in and find out


----------



## deafboy

How often do you guys use the PCIe switches... curious how rugged they really are. I've yet to use mine, lol, scared to break one and I don't want to deal with RMA, lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Not once mate ever


----------



## signalpuke

What switches?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I just use my finger nail to move those switches. I never once thought they would break.

I guess if you have a nervous tick and bite your nails, it could be an issue!


----------



## deafboy

Haha, I have a feeling they are more durable than I am giving them credit. They just don't look that strong.

And @signalpuke the PCI lane switches right above the 24 pin connector.


----------



## alancsalt

Have not used them yet...


----------



## signalpuke

The slot clip?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> The slot clip?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @ Jamaican Reaper
> I run 4x4Gb Ripjaws X CL11 for SB not even matching pairs on my formula @2400 so id whack em in and find out


Thanks man,my board and cpu arrives in the morning,so it will be here before i get home from work,also can someone give me the link to the patch i will need to download for the pci-e fix....


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

I want to join








Username: DesktopDoctorsNZ
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883309


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> I want to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: DesktopDoctorsNZ
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883309


Hello there our kiwi cousins from across the ditch


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How often do you guys use the PCIe switches... curious how rugged they really are. I've yet to use mine, lol, scared to break one and I don't want to deal with RMA, lol.


When I first moved from 2x GTX680 to 2x HD7970 one of the 7970's was dead and I couldn't be bothered to dissamble my water cooling loop to check them one by one, luckily this board is awesome and has the option to disable any PCIe lane you want, so by doing that I discovered one of the cards was dead.









It's quite useful for watercoolers to troubleshoot errors.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> I want to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: DesktopDoctorsNZ
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883309


Quote:


> *To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
> (Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> When I first moved from 2x GTX680 to 2x HD7970 one of the 7970's was dead and I couldn't be bothered to dissamble my water cooling loop to check them one by one, luckily this board is awesome and has the option to disable any PCIe lane you want, so by doing that I discovered one of the cards was dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite useful for watercoolers to troubleshoot errors.


Yep, it's indeed quite useful for watercooled rig. I had the use of it last week. My two cards seems to work fine when alone. I still didn't found out a solution to my issue when SLI is on, tho.


----------



## ChironX

Hey guys,

I am having an issue with my Rampage IV Extreme which I have not found any cure in the internet till now.

I will try to sum up the entirety of it below.

Day one : In one fine morning, my system failed to boot up. PSU fans didn't spin up, the CPU cooler fans didn't spin, nothing. Motherboard start/reset buttons glowed. When I pressed start, nothing happened. Tried a herculean 10-15 times (Shutting power, starting after 5-7 minutes), and nothing.

Tried starting the system after 3 hours of break, and voila! It started normally.

Day two : Same issue surfaced. Normal shutdown the previous night (i.e. the first day when the problem happened). Waited for a few hours, tried. Nothing. Took out the CPU, reseated it. Nothing. Tested the PSU by shorting the green/black wires. Nothing. Reseated RAM, tested with different pairs of them, single stick/double stick. Nothing. Swapped the HDD. Nothing, it just won't start.

Day three: Set up my alternate system with same PSU/RAM/HDD. Worked like a charm. Wrapped up Rampage IV Extreme to take it for RMA.

Day four: Took it to Digicare (local Asus service center) and deposited the board there.

Day five: Digicare guy called me to say that the board was working fine. Asked me to take my CPU and RAM.

Day six: Went there, they tested it with my CPU and RAM, and the damn thing didn't break a sweat. Ran like it was nobody's business.

Day seven: Came back home, tested it. Nothing. Zilch. Same problem.

What might the issue be? I even tried a bios flashback to revert it back to some older bios thinking it would work. But it didn't. I fear another RMA won't fix it since it will work with them, and they will return the same board to me. PSU seems fine, HDD is fine, RAM is fine - what the heck am I doing wrong here? The board ran for a solid 7-8 months without a single problem.

P.S I am running the PSU with same set of RAM and HDD in a Z68 setup and it runs fine. Whenever I'm hooking up the RIVE, the motherboard just won't get turned on
















Any suggestions will be welcome.









ChironX


----------



## signalpuke

Problem with your wiring.


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Problem with your wiring.


But strange thing is, my alternate rig with a i7-2600k and a Maximus IV Gene Z runs just fine. No issues.

Any advice how I check and make sure that it's the wiring? Since fixing the wiring will be costly so I want to be absolutely sure.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Will be joining the club later if all goes well,mobo and cpu onboard with driver for delivery,so will be posting validation later....Still need someone to link me to the patch for pci-e....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Will be joining the club later if all goes well,mobo and cpu onboard with driver for delivery,so will be posting validation later....Still need someone to link me to the patch for pci-e....


The non-executable route: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1607292&mpage=1&print=true

And the executable route: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> But strange thing is, my alternate rig with a i7-2600k and a Maximus IV Gene Z runs just fine. No issues.
> 
> Any advice how I check and make sure that it's the wiring? Since fixing the wiring will be costly so I want to be absolutely sure.


...probably has to be step by step...Can you borrow / try out another PSU from a friend or nearby computer store as step 1 ?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The non-executable route: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1607292&mpage=1&print=true
> 
> And the executable route: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform


Thanks for the links,will be trying this once i get home from work....


----------



## deafboy

if you go the executable route, just make sure you run it as administrator and then restart after it runs.


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...probably has to be step by step...Can you borrow / try out another PSU from a friend or nearby computer store as step 1 ?


Yes I can do that. Let me try that out and post the results here.


----------



## deafboy

Not sure how I never saw this before...

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/OC_Station/

Makes me wish the RIVE had something, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Isn't it only as good as Asus OC software?
Quote:


> To work well with CPU Level Up and ASUS EPU, ensure that you've updated AI Suite to S1.05.27 and EPU-6 Engine (Intel platform) to 1.01.11; EPU (AMD platform) to 1.00.18 or later version, and launch the firmware update utility to achieve data processing.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, lol. I just like neat accessories.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I want to join this Club....http://valid.canardpc.com/2884126....


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I want to join this Club....http://valid.canardpc.com/2884126....


You sir need to enable XMP in your bios, 11-11-11-28 @ 1600 is not good (I bet your RAM are rated @ 9-9-9-24 for 1600).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I want to join this Club....http://valid.canardpc.com/2884126....



















Welcome aboard!


----------



## devilhead

I want to join this Club http://valid.canardpc.com/2884185


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not sure how I never saw this before...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/OC_Station/
> 
> Makes me wish the RIVE had something, lol.


That is neat.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not sure how I never saw this before...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/OC_Station/
> 
> Makes me wish the RIVE had something, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That is neat.
Click to expand...

Yes, very! I don't see the Rampage IV Extreme there, so I'm wondering if this is a current product or if it's discontinued.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Yes, very! I don't see the Rampage IV Extreme there, so I'm wondering if this is a current product or if it's discontinued.


Looks to be discontinued. Would have been cool back in '09 had I known about it / been into PCs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I want to join this Club http://valid.canardpc.com/2884185



















Welcome aboard!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I wish this club wasn't so damned difficult to join I have all the parts but thanks to stupid forum rules I need to validate with some bull program that barely works. Only reason I dislike this website is all the validation malarky.

I have 3 versions of cpuid and one won't produce valid results(thanks asus), one doesn't have validation feature at all. and the official one doesn't even read my correct processor speed. I will not contribute, as it would only perpetuate this unjust rule. I will just be in my own super-official club thats so official that only i can join it

if you wana join my club you have to take a screenshot of every overclocking program 3 times over with a film camera then mail me the developed pictures snail mail

Also on te oc tool with this thing we have an oc key that just makes your monitor display those things. Also I wanna see if the connector on our motherboards are compatible at all because we have an octool pin section but I think it just won't let you tweak it'd probably be for display purposes only


----------



## Maximization

all 3 cpuid's are kaput?


----------



## B3L13V3R

ooh ooh... me too??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884543


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You sir need to enable XMP in your bios, 11-11-11-28 @ 1600 is not good (I bet your RAM are rated @ 9-9-9-24 for 1600).


What will changing the xpm do for the rams....?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Thanks for the welcome....


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I wish this club wasn't so damned difficult to join I have all the parts but thanks to stupid forum rules I need to validate with some bull program that barely works. Only reason I dislike this website is all the validation malarky.
> 
> I have 3 versions of cpuid and one won't produce valid results(thanks asus), one doesn't have validation feature at all. and the official one doesn't even read my correct processor speed. I will not contribute, as it would only perpetuate this unjust rule. I will just be in my own super-official club thats so official that only i can join it
> 
> if you wana join my club you have to take a screenshot of every overclocking program 3 times over with a film camera then mail me the developed pictures snail mail
> 
> Also on te oc tool with this thing we have an oc key that just makes your monitor display those things. Also I wanna see if the connector on our motherboards are compatible at all because we have an octool pin section but I think it just won't let you tweak it'd probably be for display purposes only


Waahaahaahaahaa!!! You forgot to tell them to include a cheque for $100.00 - it is after all a "super-official club".


----------



## alancsalt

I admit surprise, because I have not had that particular complaint before - that of CPUZ being difficult....

Joining this club does not require an accurate validation, just one that shows the motherboard.

Usually, CPUZ will only act up if you have an unstable overclock or faulty ram. (Anyone else have any ideas on this?)


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I wish this club wasn't so damned difficult to join I have all the parts but thanks to stupid forum rules I need to validate with some bull program that barely works. Only reason I dislike this website is all the validation malarky.
> 
> I have 3 versions of cpuid and one won't produce valid results(thanks asus), one doesn't have validation feature at all. and the official one doesn't even read my correct processor speed. I will not contribute, as it would only perpetuate this unjust rule. I will just be in my own super-official club thats so official that only i can join it
> 
> if you wana join my club you have to take a screenshot of every overclocking program 3 times over with a film camera then mail me the developed pictures snail mail
> 
> Also on te oc tool with this thing we have an oc key that just makes your monitor display those things. Also I wanna see if the connector on our motherboards are compatible at all because we have an octool pin section but I think it just won't let you tweak it'd probably be for display purposes only


What version are you using? I've never had any issues with CPU-Z except when I had the wrong version.

And the OC key is pretty much worthless. Have Derick's OC panel here and wish it was compatible but oh well.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Why was I not accepted...?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Why was I not accepted...?


name in the validation link is not the same as your OCN screen name...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> ooh ooh... me too??
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884543




























*Jamaican Reaper*: XMP will set your ram to it's fastest profile and tightest timings. Main benefit is in benchmarks.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Really... No s and Im not accepted...
I want to join...
Username: DesktopDoctorNZ
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883309


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Really... No s and Im not accepted...
> I want to join...
> Username: DesktopDoctorNZ
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883309


No. the CPU-Z validation needs to match your username.

CPU-Z Validation submitted by BEAST...that should be your username


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jamaican Reaper*: XMP will set your ram to it's fastest profile and tightest timings. Main benefit is in benchmarks.


Will enable xpm when i go back into my bios to overclock my cpu....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Really... No s and Im not accepted...
> I want to join...
> Username: DesktopDoctorNZ
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883309


Your validation is in the name "BEAST" and your OCN User-name is DesktopDoctorNZ
Your validation needs to be in your entire OCN username DesktopDoctorNZ

As in:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> I want to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: DesktopDoctorsNZ
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883309
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
> (Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club
Click to expand...


----------



## deafboy

You guys ever have USB devices just randomly disconnect?

I have all three of my monitors plugged in to the motherboard 2.0 slots
Mouse, Keyboard, and webcam connected to the USB on the main monitor.

2 USB external hard drives connected to 2 USB 3.0 slots.
Wifi dongle connect to another 2.0 slot.

For whatever reason they drop out every now and again...not very often, but enough to be noticeable.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You guys ever have USB devices just randomly disconnect?
> 
> I have all three of my monitors plugged in to the motherboard 2.0 slots
> Mouse, Keyboard, and webcam connected to the USB on the main monitor.
> 
> 2 USB external hard drives connected to 2 USB 3.0 slots.
> Wifi dongle connect to another 2.0 slot.
> 
> For whatever reason they drop out every now and again...not very often, but enough to be noticeable.


After a few hard crashes, I start to develop weird driver related issues. USB2 and USB3 not being recognized, or disconnecting, is one of them. Usually, reloading the chipset driver, and then the USB drivers will fix it. If not, I just roll back my system to a restore I did the day before.


----------



## Cubeman

I'd love to join the club as a former Asus Rampage Formula II owner and now an owner of a Asus Rampage Extreme IV

http://valid.canardpc.com/2884922


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

There we go. Finally got what you meant (I filled it in at like 2am... excuse the ignorance)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2884995


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am using version 1.62 That's probably it... And rog version as everyone knows is so outdated(whoa just found an updated rog version!) it doesn't produce valid results. And aida 64's version doesn't have a validation option.
and the oc is 8+hours aida 64 extreme stable(not happy with linx or intel burntest though I think its triggering some failsafe in the processor) and my ram probably isn't faulty as it thoroughly molested my samsung green sticks in 32m Pi

either way i think its BS that I have to install a third party program to do this I think I should be able top take a picture of my pc and if you obviously see a rampage extreme 4 ya know....

yay got it... thanks deafboy

http://valid.canardpc.com/2885170


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubeman*
> 
> I'd love to join the club as a former Asus Rampage Formula II owner and now an owner of a Asus Rampage Extreme IV
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884922




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> There we go. Finally got what you meant (I filled it in at like 2am... excuse the ignorance)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884995




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am using version 1.62 That's probably it... And rog version as everyone knows is so outdated(whoa just found an updated rog version!) it doesn't produce valid results. And aida 64's version doesn't have a validation option.
> and the oc is 8+hours aida 64 extreme stable(not happy with linx or intel burntest though I think its triggering some failsafe in the processor) and my ram probably isn't faulty as it thoroughly molested my samsung green sticks in 32m Pi
> 
> either way i think its BS that I have to install a third party program to do this I think I should be able top take a picture of my pc and if you obviously see a rampage extreme 4 ya know....
> 
> yay got it... thanks deafboy
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2885170




























Anything older than the latest verson of CPUZ will not validate. If your version is outdated you normally get a dropdown notification asking if you wish to update. The latest versions are available at http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html Perhaps bookmark that page.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

A little annoyed.

The 8pin cable from the power supply, to the extension, and at the actual 8 pin socket melted. The board still works with just the 4pin cpu cable. What a piece of junk.









I was using prime95 running 4.9GHz with 1.45v and I started to smell the burning. If I was you guys, use the 8 pin and 4 pin cpu plugs, and also plug that 6pin pic-E connector too.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A little annoyed.
> 
> The 8pin cable from the power supply, to the extension, and at the actual 8 pin socket melted. The board still works with just the 4pin cpu cable. What a piece of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using prime95 running 4.9GHz with 1.45v and I started to smell the burning. If I was you guys, use the 8 pin and 4 pin cpu plugs, and also plug that 6pin pic-E connector too.


The problem was on the extension or the original PSU cables? What case do you have BTW to need the extension?

Good thing you smell it and was there to act quickly


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

System just shut down after the burning smell. The psu cpu 8 pin fused together with the extension, and the extension fused to the 8 pin cpu socket. To get the cable out, a chunk of plastic was left into the socket. I just need to change the socket some how with a new female 8 pin. But it must be really hard solder. Seems like the soldering iron won't melt solder.

Probably just take the board to some electronics repair place along with another cheap Asus board with another 8 pin socket and get them to switch them out.

I have a 800d case and have extensions for the look. Might go native when it comes to power from now on.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> System just shut down after the burning smell. The psu cpu 8 pin fused together with the extension, and the extension fused to the 8 pin cpu socket. To get the cable out, a chunk of plastic was left into the socket. I just need to change the socket some how with a new female 8 pin. But it must be really hard solder. Seems like the soldering iron won't melt solder.
> 
> Probably just take the board to some electronics repair place along with another cheap Asus board with another 8 pin socket and get them to switch them out.
> 
> I have a 800d case and have extensions for the look. Might go native when it comes to power from now on.


Ouch!









(I got 'em all plugged in, don't worry...)


----------



## quakeas

Hey, i own the board and pressing a key on the keyboard just turns the computer on. I may be blind but I can't find the option to turn that off for the life of me, anyone got a clue ?


----------



## signalpuke

Hibernation/Sleep?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey, i own the board and pressing a key on the keyboard just turns the computer on. I may be blind but I can't find the option to turn that off for the life of me, anyone got a clue ?


Bios - Advanced - Power On By Keyboard ?


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good morning peeps







another beautiful winters day in Brissy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another beautiful winters day in Brissy


It was 6°C here at 5:00AM, 9°C now at 8:26AM....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> System just shut down after the burning smell. The psu cpu 8 pin fused together with the extension, and the extension fused to the 8 pin cpu socket. To get the cable out, a chunk of plastic was left into the socket. I just need to change the socket some how with a new female 8 pin. But it must be really hard solder. Seems like the soldering iron won't melt solder.
> 
> Probably just take the board to some electronics repair place along with another cheap Asus board with another 8 pin socket and get them to switch them out.
> 
> I have a 800d case and have extensions for the look. Might go native when it comes to power from now on.


Oh dear - sounds like you at least averted major damage (CPU, RAM, dead mobo), annoying though this current situation is. So far, I only melted a Molex on a 4x GTX 670 Firestrike run, after which I added a dual PSU setup...in case you're interested for your situation (which I realize did have a different issue / trigger point) , FrozenCPU carries them for only a few bucks...

...hope you get it all back together


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ Salty dog
Hey mate








I just woke up from a marathon 14 hr sleep pretty buggard from hard week in da office.....
Twas 7c here at 5.30am ( weather channel ) and now its 15.5c









Hey Mr tooshort you nearly had a case of MELTS there very lucky









and how are my fellow HWBOT Canadians this fine day ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @ Salty dog
> Hey mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just woke up from a marathon 14 hr sleep pretty buggard from hard week in da office.....
> Twas 7c here at 5.30am ( weather channel ) and now its 15.5c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mr tooshort you nearly had a case of MELTS there very lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how are my fellow HWBOT Canadians this fine day ?


...on my side of the Rocky Mountains







, taking apart everything re the 'proto-deskputer' (2x ROGs) to add GPU 'extensive' w-cooling, but in the process running out of space...seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> Hello again folks...
> 
> does ASRock make Asus motherboards?
> 
> this seems to be top secret information about the web and I'd really like to know because I was looking at the X79Extreme4-M before I chose the Asus RIVG.
> 
> I went with Asus because I have always bought Asus but I read that they let go of the manufacturing process of making their own motherboards which they have seem to have done for decades.


No top secret info and also is not accurate. Asrock is a spin off company from ASUS. You can read it all in wiki. So far as I known they are now completely separate companies (even though some of the owner(s) is/are the same). So, in short, no, Asus boards are not made by Asrock so far as I known but both companies share a history which might lead to the rumor you heard...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegatron_Corporation


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a problem since i have installed my mobo, Intels RTS doesnt work at all,i can even get into it from the control panel....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a problem since i have installed my mobo, Intels RTS doesnt work at all,i can even get into it from the control panel....


Probably because you need the enterprise version of it. eRTS if I recall it correctly. Go to ASUS support page and download the correct version. For some reason they keep both versions under the RIVE board but only the enterprise version works due to x79 chipset.

Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.6.0.1093 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) - 27,41 MBytes


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bios - Advanced - Power On By Keyboard ?


there isnt such an option


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> How slow ?


It's built but I'm bored hahaha...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bios - Advanced - Power On By Keyboard ?
> 
> 
> 
> there isnt such an option
Click to expand...

Sorry, there used to be, in APM, but not any more...



http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28800-Rampage-IV-Extreme-Power-on-by-Keyboard-or-Mouse


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Probably because you need the enterprise version of it. eRTS if I recall it correctly. Go to ASUS support page and download the correct version. For some reason they keep both versions under the RIVE board but only the enterprise version works due to x79 chipset.
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.6.0.1093 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) - 27,41 MBytes


Thanks man followed what you said now all is well....+ Rep....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a problem since i have installed my mobo, Intels RTS doesnt work at all,i can even get into it from the control panel....
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because you need the enterprise version of it. eRTS if I recall it correctly. Go to ASUS support page and download the correct version. For some reason they keep both versions under the RIVE board but only the enterprise version works due to x79 chipset.
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology enterprise driver software V3.6.0.1093 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) - 27,41 MBytes
Click to expand...

You can use IRST, just need to set the storage to use UEFI firmware.


----------



## kzinti1

I'd like to join this club. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864351


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I'd like to join this club. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864351


----------



## alancsalt

Only thing, it has been recommended that VTT and VCCSA should not exceed 1.2v, and a couple of these profiles were made before that was publicized.
*Some* of these are validation and benchmark overclocks rather than 24/7. Hence the higher voltages. These were for benching without 101 BSODS. If they were to be for cpuz validation only lower voltages could have been used.
Is this chart helpful?

If so are there more contributions?

Blue options on left seem to be RIVG only?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEN6VFE4VUtndDdMRlJsWG1GNzMzVWc&output=html


----------



## Jpmboy

when you posted thhe link last night on the firestrike thread,... i did a quick copy paste to excel. And i do not even have the same MB! Bios setting are the same for this p9x79E-WS tho.

For 24/[email protected] 4.7/2400 I use an offfset OC: +5mV, +40mV additional turbo, 1.65V dramV. Idles at 0.892V and p95 loads to 1.392V (windows spike to 1.408). Unfortunately I need 1.40V for 4.8GHz.

*very helpful*, although I'm not brave enough to push 1.5V through the chip.

which do you think is better for a SB-E: a steady fixed vcore (but high all it's lifetime) or use speed step so the cpu spends most of it's life at <1.0V but add vcore as needed with MHz?


----------



## alancsalt

If ppls want to volunteer their full settings, they can be added, but it's settings for higher OCs I'm most interested in comparing....


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If ppls want to volunteer their full settings, they can be added, but it's settings for higher OCs I'm most interested in comparing....


Will keep that in mind when I get my PC up and running again in a few days.


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...probably has to be step by step...Can you borrow / try out another PSU from a friend or nearby computer store as step 1 ?


Tested with a different PSU, but same result. Doesn't do anything. Board lights are on, but that's about it.

What do you guys suggest? It's the board or the wiring etc?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can use IRST, just need to set the storage to use UEFI firmware.


Ha, good to known. There is a option in the BIOS to do that?

Thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ha, good to known. There is a option in the BIOS to do that?
> 
> Thanks


Boot >> CSM (Compatibility Support Module) >> Boot from Storage Devices = UEFI



Then it will use IRST UEFI firmware in the BIOS. You will be able to install IRST afterwards & your SSD(s) will be able to use TRIM. Make sure "Launch CSM" is enabled.

What I did before changing the CSM settings in the BIOS, I uninstall IRSTe & *force* install IRST driver in Device Manager. Then reboot & change the CSM settings. Finally re-install IRST driver using the setup file.


----------



## Gabrielzm

You live you learn. Thanks a lot brother.

Jamaican you got better info and tip that I gave you initially.

Cheers


----------



## kizwan

You're welcome!


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Only thing, it has been recommended that VTT and VCCSA should not exceed 1.2v, and a couple of these profiles were made before that was publicized.
> *Some* of these are validation and benchmark overclocks rather than 24/7. Hence the higher voltages. These were for benching without 101 BSODS. If they were to be for cpuz validation only lower voltages could have been used.
> Is this chart helpful?
> 
> If so are there more contributions?
> 
> Blue options on left seem to be RIVG only?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEN6VFE4VUtndDdMRlJsWG1GNzMzVWc&output=html


Very nice table !!! Great job









BTW, with new bios 4206 I managed to drop VTT/VCCSA under heavy load

bios 4004, fully loaded
vcore 1.48
VTT 1.21
VCCSA 1.22

bios 4206, fully loaded
vcore 1.48
VTT 1.18
VCCSA 1.18

My new specs


Spoiler: [email protected], HT, Offset



http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/





Spoiler: 12 hours of Prime AVX and temps



http://postimg.org/image/58lhy3mix/full/

http://postimage.org/





Spoiler: 20 tests LinX AVX and temps



http://postimage.org/

*Sorry for the russian version of LinX*
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Tested with a different PSU, but same result. Doesn't do anything. Board lights are on, but that's about it.
> 
> What do you guys suggest? It's the board or the wiring etc?


Presumably the 2nd PSU included mostly different wiring ? If that is teh case, I would play with switching RAM sticks between different slots, trying dual channel etc...also, turn power off for at least 10 sec (or all lights on mobo are off) and try rebooting when playing with different mem configs.

If that doesn't work, back to Asus for more testing ?


----------



## Joa3d43

*@ deafboy*

Congrats on the Mod of the Month !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Tested with a different PSU, but same result. Doesn't do anything. Board lights are on, but that's about it.
> 
> What do you guys suggest? It's the board or the wiring etc?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Presumably the 2nd PSU included mostly different wiring ? If that is teh case, I would play with switching RAM sticks between different slots, trying dual channel etc...also, turn power off for at least 10 sec (or all lights on mobo are off) and try rebooting when playing with different mem configs.
> 
> If that doesn't work, back to Asus for more testing ?
Click to expand...

Maybe its the case power switch









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If ppls want to volunteer their full settings, they can be added, but it's settings for higher OCs I'm most interested in comparing....


Ooohh whats this about salty ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If ppls want to volunteer their full settings, they can be added, but it's settings for higher OCs I'm most interested in comparing....
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh whats this about salty ?
Click to expand...

You ask all the hard questions don't you? Well, now you ask, I'm not that sure, maybe for all us insecure guys to do anonymous comparisons and see if we're doing it the same....and for the secure types to show and tell...
Anyway, to promote overclocking....


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It was 6°C here at 5:00AM, 9°C now at 8:26AM....


Heh...just awesome to read these, it's still summer over here and we already got some minus C degrees in the north of the country ;-)

Cheers


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am just gonna wait till I get a 4930k to mess with my oc anymore. My 3930k is stable and I don't want to mess that up


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am just gonna wait till I get a 4930k to mess with my oc anymore. My 3930k is stable and I don't want to mess that up


My 3930k is a pain to get where im at I gave up 4.6 seems to be all its capable of stable. and it takes 1.4 volts for that....


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> My 3930k is a pain to get where im at I gave up 4.6 seems to be all its capable of stable. and it takes 1.4 volts for that....


\o/ I'm not alone with the need of 1.4v @ 4.6Ghz!


----------



## driftingforlife

Should be getting my new 3930k monday, I hope to hell it clocks better than the last one.

My 1st PCI-E slot is not working though, im hoping its the 3820 in there atm, going to be pissed if my board is dying unless I can get a RVE from the RMA


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> \o/ I'm not alone with the need of 1.4v @ 4.6Ghz!


1.395 V for 4.5...on 3960X.









Although my 3960X is missing a capacitor


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> \o/ I'm not alone with the need of 1.4v @ 4.6Ghz!


You think that sux I need 1.535 vcore for 5 Gigahurtles @ 2400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Should be getting my new 3930k monday, I hope to hell it clocks better than the last one.
> 
> My 1st PCI-E slot is not working though, im hoping its the 3820 in there atm, going to be pissed if my board is dying unless I can get a RVE from the RMA


What happened to your hexy did you kill it ?
Board problems as well that's not good either









I was having probs with my raid0 volumes dropping in and out , turns out that it was two loose sata cables . Thank the silicon gods.....


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You think that sux I need 1.535 vcore for 5 Gigahurtles @ 2400


I need more than 1.56v to boot on windows at 5Ghz... (@1866) not even stable enough for bench, d'oh!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I need more than 1.56v to boot on windows at 5Ghz... (@1866) not even stable enough for bench, d'oh!


Lucky for me it runs nice and stable







and a bit of air bending ensures that it runs very cool as well .......... It will run stable at [email protected] as well @ 1.6 ......


----------



## devilhead

i thinked that my 3930k is really bad, i can run some test at 5ghz 2400mhz at 1.47v


----------



## sniperpowa

I tried 5 ghz I went to 1.5v and stopped no go. 4.8 isnt stable but I can bench it. My 4.6ghz is prime 95 stable in all the tests max temp 72c after 24 hours.


----------



## driftingforlife

Mine need 1.58v to do 5.2 but the IMC could not even hold 2000+.

IMC on my chip dead, never was right from the start.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i thinked that my 3930k is really bad, i can run some test at 5ghz 2400mhz at 1.47v


You are doing quite well with that one then for that vcore









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I tried 5 ghz I went to 1.5v and stopped no go. 4.8 isnt stable but I can bench it. My 4.6ghz is prime 95 stable in all the tests max temp 72c after 24 hours.


That's a 1400mhz o/c from standard ( 3.2 3930k ) that's still nice tho









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Mine need 1.58v to do 5.2 but the IMC could not even hold 2000+.
> 
> IMC on my chip dead, never was right from the start.


I remember awhile ago you were not impressed with it one bit at least you get a new one








This 3930k im running is quite strong but high vcore for stability above 4.8G


----------



## alancsalt

You're all making me feel quite good about my benching OC, except devilhead...


----------



## sniperpowa

I think I can get it stable with less vcore if I dont run 2133mhz ram.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am 1.36 at 4.7 stable-ish... ( I am stable according to aida extreme 64 for 7 hours but linx and intel burn crash) also I can only get stable on 125 blk anymore. I think this chips life as a Daily OC'er has past. If I had an ln2 pot I would just suicide it so I could get newegg to replace it with my accidental damage warranty. I am gonna sell it so someone who doesn't care about a high daily clock and put it towards a 4930k that hopefully clocks as well as this thing could have... though I am almost sure this is some fancy black cherry chip that hates any clock under 5ghz but require extreme cooling lol(I WISH). It might be though lol I was limited by temps to where I am now. it did want every bit of 4.9( at 1.42v i think )but my crappy h100 wasn't gonna cool that.


----------



## sniperpowa

Thats funny I can't get my chip too hot it just wont get stable with voltage within reason lol.


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Maybe its the case power switch


I tried it outside the case, actually, just to take out factors like those from the beginning. The board lights which are on are - Power on/Start, Reset and the Bios LED. Pushing the buttons does nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Presumably the 2nd PSU included mostly different wiring ? If that is teh case, I would play with switching RAM sticks between different slots, trying dual channel etc...also, turn power off for at least 10 sec (or all lights on mobo are off) and try rebooting when playing with different mem configs.
> 
> If that doesn't work, back to Asus for more testing ?


I will test some more today. Have two friends coming with different RAM sticks and a different PSU. The last time in the service center it worked like anything - no problems whatsoever. That got me really confused.

Please let me know what else/how I can test this board before I can give this to RMA again. I have a day or two before I go to Asus so want to make absolutely sure that it's the board.

Thanks,
ChironX


----------



## deafboy

browse the web: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392474

bench stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/2875366

5.2 is pretty much it's max: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> browse the web: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392474
> 
> bench stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/2875366
> 
> 5.2 is pretty much it's max: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


My opinion is your 3930k would have to be one of the best around..........








Congrats on winning mod of the month too


----------



## deafboy

Thanks


----------



## kcuestag

What's the most recommended RAM for this board and 3930k?

I'm not looking at something super high-end, I'm looking at normal 16GB 1600 or 2133 MHz RAM, I don't want to spend a lot, I want something standard just like my current G-Skill Ripjaws X.

So far these are the two I'm contemplating:

http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjawsz_ddr3_2133_pc3_17000_16gb_4x4gb_cl11.html

http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjawsz_ddr3_2133_pc3_17000_16gb_4x4gb_cl9.html

Not willing to spend more than that. The only downside I see on those is they use 1.6v and 1.65v, would that be safe on SB-E? At least in SB they didn't recommend RAM above 1.6v.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's the most recommended RAM for this board and 3930k?
> 
> I'm not looking at something super high-end, I'm looking at normal 16GB 1600 or 2133 MHz RAM, I don't want to spend a lot, I want something standard just like my current G-Skill Ripjaws X.
> 
> So far these are the two I'm contemplating:
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjawsz_ddr3_2133_pc3_17000_16gb_4x4gb_cl11.html
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjawsz_ddr3_2133_pc3_17000_16gb_4x4gb_cl9.html
> 
> Not willing to spend more than that. The only downside I see on those is they use 1.6v and 1.65v, would that be safe on SB-E? At least in SB they didn't recommend RAM above 1.6v.


Samsung 30nm RAM does 2133MHz with my 3820 at 1.5v (there may be some availability problems). I have seen a few people running higher than 1.65+v on their CPUs and they seemed fine, although I would keep it at 1.65v max.


----------



## alancsalt

Out of the two you mention CL9... a few extra points in benchmarks. 1.65v is of no consequence...XMP does it automatically...


----------



## Kimir

Fyi, I'm using the 32GB ripjaws Z 1600Mhz kit (9-9-9-24 2T, 1.5v), @ 1866Mhz, 10-11-10-28 1T 1.5v.
If I had to buy ram right now, I would pick some 2400Mhz trident X and downclock them to 2133 with 1.5v and find the best timing. But that's just me.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's the most recommended RAM for this board and 3930k?
> 
> I'm not looking at something super high-end, I'm looking at normal 16GB 1600 or 2133 MHz RAM, I don't want to spend a lot, I want something standard just like my current G-Skill Ripjaws X.
> 
> So far these are the two I'm contemplating:
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjawsz_ddr3_2133_pc3_17000_16gb_4x4gb_cl11.html
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_ripjawsz_ddr3_2133_pc3_17000_16gb_4x4gb_cl9.html
> 
> Not willing to spend more than that. The only downside I see on those is they use 1.6v and 1.65v, would that be safe on SB-E? At least in SB they didn't recommend RAM above 1.6v.


I have ran both 16gb 2133MHz and 32gb 2400MHz sets on this mobo at their rated speeds and voltage no problem
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231522


----------



## sniperpowa

Im running 16gb of 4x4 sticks Ripjaw-X 2133 mhz 9-11-10-28 1.65v . I ran 3dmark with 1600 vs 2133 and dual channle vs quad and saw a nice gain in physics score from the ram alone.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Lucky for me it runs nice and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of air bending ensures that it runs very cool as well .......... It will run stable at [email protected] as well @ 1.6 ......


...I take this to be a survey, not a competition ?! ,,,note that this has an overkill' w-c system... Can validate the 3970X w/32 GB 2400 TridentX at 5 GHz at 1.34 (strap125) and less than 1.36 (strap100)...benching at 5 GHz at 1.39-1.43.

...5.125 GHz Vantage run @ 1.472 below...(1.46 - 1.48 normal range for 5.125 hard benching...& Max 1.55v is 'somewhere' between 5.25GHz and 5.3GHz--- (still working on it).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the absolute top speed ram sticks that are x79 compatible are http://www.amazon.com/Team-PC3-20800-2600MHz-10-12-12-31-Channel/dp/B0077BAHVW

but they are very expensive.
Samsung green sticks are basically the most recommended but as user previously stated hard to come by... I clocked 16gb to 2474mhz 32m pi stable with 1.55 or 1.6v on air with raw mhz profile on the mobo


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am 1.36 at 4.7 stable-ish... ( I am stable according to aida extreme 64 for 7 hours but linx and intel burn crash) also I can only get stable on 125 blk anymore. I think this chips life as a Daily OC'er has past. If I had an ln2 pot I would just suicide it so I could get newegg to replace it with my accidental damage warranty. I am gonna sell it so someone who doesn't care about a high daily clock and put it towards a 4930k that hopefully clocks as well as this thing could have... though I am almost sure this is some fancy black cherry chip that hates any clock under 5ghz but require extreme cooling lol(I WISH). It might be though lol I was limited by temps to where I am now. it did want every bit of 4.9( at 1.42v i think )but my crappy h100 wasn't gonna cool that.


One of the reasons sandy & sandy extreme was a bit of a fail with the extreme cooling crowd is that they coldbug very easily. Extreme cooling does allow a bit less voltage for the clocks & keep the chip happier with lower temps, but extreme cooling doesn't really allow the chips to clock any higher.

I haven't put my newer 3930k to much use yet, but it is a pretty good one. Just some quick checks for 5ghz voltage needed for benching on the r4e

On water


on SS


Looks like a 55x max multi chip.


----------



## cl4752

Greetings - New to this forum (NOOB/NEWB) and looking for some advice and help .

I am building a new system...

My motherboard will be an ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME. My case will be a CASE LABS Magnum SMH10. I will be running two Titans in SLI. My CPU will be a Intel Extreme Edition Core i7 3970X. I will also have 64GB of Corsair Dominator memory.

My goal was to have this system be completely air cooled and use an air cooled heat sink and fan for my CPU. *My problem and nightmare at the moment is I am having one hell of a time finding a heat sink and fan combo that will fit on the ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME without obstructing DIMM SLOTS or the first PCI SLOT on my motherboard.*

First thought was to go with low profile memory. Its an option but I would prefer an air cooled heat sink and fan that memory height is not a concern or a limitation should I decide or need to upgrade it later. If someone does have a suggestion for some awesome low profile memory in 8gb sticks that blows the Corsair Dominator memory away, let me know what that memory might be and I will reconsider my thinking here.

Some may ask why air cooled? Two very bad experiences in the past has me attempting to avoid water cooling if at all possible. However, if it is my only option I have looked at a few. The ones that have caught my eye at the moment are the Zalman LQ-320 Closed Loop Water Cooler or the Corsair H80i.

I am open to any suggestions and price is not a factor. I would prefer an air cooled heat sink and fan but I I cant find a solid performing air cooled set up a closed loop water cooler suggestion is welcome as well.

Thank you in advance and I apologize if this has been posted before and beaten to death as a topic.


----------



## Maximization

welcome 64 giger!

with 64 gigs of ram space is tight in that area. i went with a clc solution also since it does not add allot of weight and allows for decent air flow over that area of the dims, make sure you can position the airflow over the entire area also to keep the board heatsinks cool. I actually positioned my clc to do intake into the case and blow over the whole area to cool it. I only get thermal issues when benching sandra over 5.0 GHz i have to go to larger external rads or external water chilling i think.

I am like you i have heard horror stories about water cooling blowing out expensive hardware. not the user, fault ether more like failures in blocks, fittings etc etc. There are allot of clc solutuions now and the new ones from allot of suppliers it really is difficult to make a suggestion.

I am using an antec 920, which is old, but tested over time to work good. gets very loud on extreme settings though since it is only a 120 rad.


----------



## cl4752

Thanks for the reply. Based on what I am finding, I am thinking a CLC is the way I will have to go.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> One of the reasons sandy & sandy extreme was a bit of a fail with the extreme cooling crowd is that they coldbug very easily. Extreme cooling does allow a bit less voltage for the clocks & keep the chip happier with lower temps, but extreme cooling doesn't really allow the chips to clock any higher.
> 
> I haven't put my newer 3930k to much use yet, but it is a pretty good one. Just some quick checks for 5ghz voltage needed for benching on the r4e
> 
> On water
> 
> 
> on SS
> 
> 
> Looks like a 55x max multi chip.










Might not be great for extreme oc's but hot damn....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> One of the reasons sandy & sandy extreme was a bit of a fail with the extreme cooling crowd is that they coldbug very easily. Extreme cooling does allow a bit less voltage for the clocks & keep the chip happier with lower temps, but extreme cooling doesn't really allow the chips to clock any higher.
> 
> I haven't put my newer 3930k to much use yet, but it is a pretty good one. Just some quick checks for 5ghz voltage needed for benching on the r4e
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On water
> 
> 
> on SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 55x max multi chip.


...yeah, comparing my Ivy and Sandy-E which sit on the same w-c cooling system, the Sandy-E is definitely a bit more sensitive re ambient temps...the Ivy really doesn't seem to care what the ambient temp it is 'within reason'

...and per above, a bit of pic-library oldies-but-goodies...here is a Cinebench @ 5165 at 1.496v, a strap100 / 5 GHz and strap125 / 5.227 GHz CPU-Z validation and a 5 GHz comparison of VIDs / temps for 100% stress at strap125 vs strap100


----------



## deafboy

Finally flipped the PCI switch to test the top card out...lol. Still a lot of little tweaking to do...

My physics score seems low to me for some reason. Might need to bump the RAM.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7000636


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl4752*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Based on what I am finding, I am thinking a CLC is the way I will have to go.


I think you\re right...I run a 3970X and air-cooling will barely suffice (150w TDP !) unless you don't plan to overclock and have a well-ventilated case that after all also has to deal with 2 Titans...I opted for a custom loop, but a nice closed loop system can get the job done if you don't oc to the max - I would get one with at least a 240 mm rad and twin 120mm fans if it fits your case (I have used Thermaltake's Water 2 Extreme on another system w/o any problems and great results...also uses well-tested components)

Best of luck with your build


----------



## driftingforlife

This new 3930k is awsomeeeeeee

Prime95ing right now at 4.8 @ 1.335v-1.338v









old chip did 4.6 @ 1.385v, this one does it at 1.320v


----------



## Kimir

STAP, you make me want to get a new one, but I want to wait for 4000 serie.


----------



## _REAPER_

Update I am going to try to find one more of these but atleast I found 2 of them


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> This new 3930k is awsomeeeeeee
> 
> Prime95ing right now at 4.8 @ 1.335v-1.338v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old chip did 4.6 @ 1.385v, this one does it at 1.320v


Nice!!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> This new 3930k is awsomeeeeeee
> 
> Prime95ing right now at 4.8 @ 1.335v-1.338v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old chip did 4.6 @ 1.385v, this one does it at 1.320v


That's nice, but it'll do 4.8Ghz with 1.4v after a few weeks. I've had 4 SB-E chips that acted the same way.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> This new 3930k is awsomeeeeeee
> 
> Prime95ing right now at 4.8 @ 1.335v-1.338v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old chip did 4.6 @ 1.385v, this one does it at 1.320v


Awesome







mine ran the same as yours when I got it but after a month or so...............


----------



## driftingforlife

Dam, forgot about bed in. ah well, still much better


----------



## nleksan

Yup, mine went from ~1.345v @ 4.92Ghz to requiring ~1.365-1.375v at the same speed after about a month to a month and a half, although it hasn't budged since. I guess it's "break-in"?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Dam, forgot about bed in. ah well, still much better


Yes, needing to bump the 5Ghz volts a bit from 1.35 is still better than starting off higher & then needing more.

My old 3930k was needing 1.5V + for 5ghz cold after getting tortured in the MSI gd65 for too long...

Is your max multi better? That is always good!


----------



## driftingforlife

Haven't tested yet, this chip runs hotter than the last one despite lower volts.

Will get around to testing it at some point when my eye is better.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Haven't tested yet, this chip runs hotter than the last one despite lower volts.
> 
> Will get around to testing it at some point when my eye is better.


How's the IMC, can you get 2400Mhz easy?


----------



## driftingforlife

Haven't tried yet.


----------



## Kuat

Guys, is there any way to adjust PHC fan speed with AI Suite? Or some other software?

The fan is very loud , it's set to "silent" mode in BIOS but when in Windows, it's spinning at 3500 RPM making a lot of noise.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, is there any way to adjust PHC fan speed with AI Suite? Or some other software?
> 
> The fan is very loud , it's set to "silent" mode in BIOS but when in Windows, it's spinning at 3500 RPM making a lot of noise.


Turn it off in the bios, it doesn't make a difference cooling wise. I had mine off since launch in Dec 2011 and never had an issue.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Turn it off in the bios, it doesn't make a difference cooling wise. I had mine off since launch in Dec 2011 and never had an issue.


It does help the PCH temperatures, and probably VRM (Not much, but it should help some).

Just keep it on Silent profile mode, that's what I do, and it's inaudible that Silent profile.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It does help the PCH temperatures, and probably VRM (Not much, but it should help some).
> 
> Just keep it on Silent profile mode, that's what I do, and it's inaudible that Silent profile.


It'll help cool better full tilt, but in silent mode, it doesn't make any difference. There is no need for the pch fan at all. Thing is like 6 - 7 watts.

Here is one example it's not needed:



EK VRM and _passive_ chipset block for the RIVE.

Asus could have saved us some money on this board by not putting a fan in there. It's ugly too and annoyingly loud.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a question for anyone using x79 formula iv, is the ROG logo on the mobo suppose to light up,just asking because mine doesnt....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question for anyone using x79 formula iv, is the ROG logo on the mobo suppose to light up,just asking because mine doesnt....


No, if you mean next to cpu. The bottom left of the mobo has red light lines that extreme doesn't.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I'm talking about the heat sink just below the cpu with the asus rog logo on the formula boards,i hope you understand what i mean....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm talking about the heat sink just below the cpu with the asus rog logo on the formula boards,i hope you understand what i mean....


Yeah, that doesn't light up unfortunately, just shiny









Assuming you mean this:


----------



## Maximization

i used an led spotlight to shine on it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't light up unfortunately, just shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks man,i was worried it wasnt working,thats a relief....


----------



## Joa3d43

...some pics for you...

...have been re-configuring the next phase of my 'deskputer' build around the RIVE (and its MaxVE Borg twin on the same cooling loop / deskputer)...finished water-cooling the two 7990s (4 GPUs) yesterday...GPU temps dropped by 43+ C





















, and even without full range of voltage control (later), have been hitting 1200 MHz in some benches...

...GPUs are on their own cooling loop with 2x MPC655 pumps, 2x RX360/60 rads + 1x BlackIce rad with 15 feet of 3/4 OD tubing...basically a copy of the same cooling setup that supplies the RIVE and MaxVE






...AND FOR COMIC RELIEF







(with a touch of photo-art)...this seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Holy red tube overdose batman !? Fully


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Holy red tube overdose batman !? Fully


...now you know why the setup is called 'T*he Borg* twins'...







..and .both CPU and GPU loops add up to a combined 30 feet of blood-red tubing, pulsing with 5.5 liters of bloodshed red liquids via 4 pumps and 1760mm x 60 mm total rad space...and of the 6 cards / 8 GPUs, 4 aren't even liquid cooled >>> I better buy some more red tubing !


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, will it end in "Ashes to Ashes" or as "Child's Play."


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, will it end in "Ashes to Ashes" or as "Child's Play."


...''resistance is futile'...


----------



## _REAPER_

Gentleman what do I need to run my CPU at for 3 Titans and for 4 Titans I have not decided if I will get a 4th one yet but just trying to pre plan


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Gentleman what do I need to run my CPU at for 3 Titans and for 4 Titans I have not decided if I will get a 4th one yet but just trying to pre plan


...on my X79 system (3970X, RIVE, 32GB 2400 MHz RAM) I need to run at least 5100 MHz to reach GPU usage rates of over 95% uniformly across all 4 GPUs...the better the GPU, the higher the CPU MHz number will have to be as a rule of thumb to avoid any and all bottlenecks (others may have a different opinion, but my














)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, will it end in "Ashes to Ashes" or as "Child's Play."


Or perhaps 'Final Destination' lol


----------



## cl4752

Question ladies and gentlemen....

For those of you with a X79 Rampage IV Extreme....

Are you using the onboard 7.1 sound or have you added another soundcard ie ASUS, Creative, HT OMEGA or something else?

If so what did you add?

Those using either onboard sound or added a soundcard... How happy are you with the sound quality?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mydog

I'm getting a 4960X(retail







) on Friday and it should work on R4E right?


----------



## driftingforlife

Yes it should. how the hell are you getting one?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Yes it should. how the hell are you getting one?


Thanks









Sorry but can't say how or post screens before September 16.


----------



## driftingforlife

Well it's not though a mobo maker or it would be an ES so im guessing a computer shop.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl4752*
> 
> Question ladies and gentlemen....
> 
> For those of you with a X79 Rampage IV Extreme....
> 
> Are you using the onboard 7.1 sound or have you added another soundcard ie ASUS, Creative, HT OMEGA or something else?
> 
> If so what did you add?
> 
> Those using either onboard sound or added a soundcard... How happy are you with the sound quality?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Im using a ASUS xonar essence stx sound card which i am extremely happy with. I find the RIVE onboard sounds like noise inside a tin can during gaming.


----------



## nleksan

Used just about all of them, but the Titanium HD remains my absolute favorite and thus in my PCIe x1 slot


----------



## MerkageTurk

Good afternoon my fellows, would it be possible to use Asus sonic radar with the formula series


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but can't say how or post screens before September 16.


...that's a powerful 'tease' ! May be just change the date on your computer to September 17th and let us know


----------



## deafboy

Using a Xonar DX and its better than on board but not by much for what I use it for. Same thing with the essence one.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm getting a 4960X(retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on Friday and it should work on R4E right?


Do some benches atleast I want to see how it performs and clocks.


----------



## Cubeman

Bios that the board came with only allowed me to get to 4.5 without having post issues, now with the latest bios flashed on it I got 4.8 easily and the boot looping finally stopped and recognized failed OC's and just next boot brought me back to the bios

http://valid.canardpc.com/2889767


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Do some benches atleast I want to see how it performs and clocks.


All under NDA.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> All under NDA.


----------



## chino1974

Guy can anyone share some bios settings for a RIVE and 3930k setup that I can use as a baseline to get mine to about 4.6-4.8 ? I'm running the RIVE 3930K, 2-7970's with a Enermax MaxRevo 1500watt psu. Have a third 7970 just haven't gotten around to adding it into the loop yet. I'm getting alil over 16k on 3dmark firestrike so far would like to get it at a better score. Thanks in advanced to anyone who might be able to help me out on this.


----------



## chino1974

Oh by the way can I join ? Here's my screenshot and cpu-z validation.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2890013][/url]

http://valid.canardpc.com/2890013


----------



## alancsalt

Blue settings are RIVGene....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEN6VFE4VUtndDdMRlJsWG1GNzMzVWc&output=html


----------



## chino1974

Oh by the way can I join ? Here's my screenshot and cpu-z validation.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2890013][/url]


----------



## chino1974

Thank you very much Alancsalt!! I wish mods could get reps. But since you can't I'll just tell you here "You Rock Bro!!!"


----------



## alancsalt

Er, I may ruin that...

Quote:


> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your *entire OCN username*. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
> (Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)


----------



## chino1974

No problem here it is.

I want to Join this club

Screenshot with my OCN name in cpu-z and paint



Validation link

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2890023][/url]

In case this link doesnt work here's the actual url link

http://valid.canardpc.com/2890023


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*


what's the point of posting about it now, if you are not going to share anything until the nda is lifted?


----------



## driftingforlife

To make you all jelly


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> what's the point of posting about it now, if you are not going to share anything until the nda is lifted?


Well I might post benches without disclosing which CPU is used


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well I might post benches without disclosing which CPU is used


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> No problem here it is.
> 
> I want to Join this club
> 
> Screenshot with my OCN name in cpu-z and paint
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link
> 
> url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2890023][/url]
> 
> In case this link doesnt work here's the actual url link
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890023




























Said the banner links didn't work..









(unless you untick "import images", but who remembers that?)


----------



## nleksan

How do I get my OC settings on that sweet spreadsheet :O


----------



## alancsalt

Post screenshots of settings or a link to them posted somewhere and I'll add them...


----------



## MykaAurora

Anyone tried using EVGA x79 Dark? It has a native VRM monitoring. Kewl.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Anyone tried using EVGA x79 Dark? It has a native VRM monitoring. Kewl.


No, was thinking about that one as a possible future upgrade. Unfortunately I got confirmation from EVGA that the additional sata 6gb ports are indeed third party chip (Marvell) which to me is a huge downside. I would rather stick with my trustworthy RIVE and wait until the end of next year for x99. It is bad that Intel had let us power users down by not releasing a x89 update (native usb 3 and more 6 gbs ports) but alas that is the way things are....


----------



## deafboy

For those that haven't seen it:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.538982516169591.1073741852.162236020510911&type=3


----------



## Trogdor

Hey guys,

Does anyone have a link to a walk through on how to setup an overclock with offset voltage to maintain Turbo boost and all that jazz? A thorough explanation would also suffice.

I'm new to utilizing this type of overclock









Thanks in advance.

*EDIT: Nevermind, that was easy.*


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> For those that haven't seen it:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.538982516169591.1073741852.162236020510911&type=3










It prints and issue boarding pass too?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> For those that haven't seen it:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.538982516169591.1073741852.162236020510911&type=3


...^^ very nice...







...something to build after the 'deskputer' is finished and more systems are added...


----------



## signalpuke

When overclocking, the mobo just keeps looping the power on/off. Never posting, just on for a few seconds, then off. Why does it do this?


----------



## devilhead

When i disconnect my pc from electricity and plug again it always boots like this: first after press power button it works for 3 seconds, then it switches off by himself, waits 2secs, then boots normal already, that always does RIVE? Or thats my Ax1200i?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> When overclocking, the mobo just keeps looping the power on/off. Never posting, just on for a few seconds, then off. Why does it do this?


Failed overclock... turn off, unplug, let capacitance drain (all lights go out), start again, pres F1 when prompted? Yeah, you'd think they would have programmed it to go without that....


----------



## signalpuke

I don't understand why it does the loop though...I would think it would just turn off.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I don't understand why it does the loop though...I would think it would just turn off.


simple: BIOS....

Not sure why they (ASUS) didn't fix that either but it's been that way for a long time now. The rampage III (x58) behave in the same way and many many other asus boards before that (as far as p35 and nvidia 680) that I can remember.


----------



## marc0053

Has anyone ever had problems where the PC would freeze when waking up from sleep mode using the RIVE? I've got a 3930k overclocked to 4.7GHz
Here are my settings, anything obvious that I'm doing wrong?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> When i disconnect my pc from electricity and plug again it always boots like this: first after press power button it works for 3 seconds, then it switches off by himself, waits 2secs, then boots normal already, that always does RIVE? Or thats my Ax1200i?


This too happen if I'm using liquid cooling. If i'm using air cooling, it will start immediately. I think it's the pump that caused the temporary switch off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Failed overclock... turn off, unplug, let capacitance drain (all lights go out), start again, pres F1 when prompted? Yeah, you'd think they would have programmed it to go without that....


So it's normal?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> When i disconnect my pc from electricity and plug again it always boots like this: first after press power button it works for 3 seconds, then it switches off by himself, waits 2secs, then boots normal already, that always does RIVE? Or thats my Ax1200i?
> 
> 
> 
> This too happen if I'm using liquid cooling. If i'm using air cooling, it will start immediately. I think it's the pump that caused the temporary switch off.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Failed overclock... turn off, unplug, let capacitance drain (all lights go out), start again, pres F1 when prompted? Yeah, you'd think they would have programmed it to go without that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's normal?
Click to expand...

I was answering Signalpuke re looping after a failed OC...not cold startup


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I was answering Signalpuke re looping after a failed OC...not cold startup


Owh crap, silly me. Sorry.


----------



## Joa3d43

*...Stranger things have happened...*

... not trying to rub it in - just fooling around...picked up a 2666MHz 4x4 G.Skill kit for one of my Ivy systems...since my SandyE 3970X has an IMC that has been pulling some crazy timings out of the 32 GB 2400 MHz quad kit, I figured there was a chance with strap125 / 2666 MHz and stock timings with a 16 GB kit...It worked...









...not sure if I'll keep it in there, given that the efficiency is better (so far) on the 32GB kit, depends if I can tighten it up enough...but still, runs just great at the test 5 GHz speed w/normal 2666 MHz DDR and VTT voltages, passes 3D11 etc...and has some headroom for OC ..per 'Borg Twins' sig machine, working on making my Sandy-E behave like an Ivy-E, w/ 2666MHz mem, that's a step closer...there is still some more life in the 'old girl'


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

WOW


----------



## muhd86

do rampage support 2800mhz or above dominator platnium rams .

if not whats the highest ..2400mhz ...


----------



## deafboy

That is the highest I've seen on a SB-E setup.... 2666 is just awesome, nicely done.


----------



## Maximization

Awesome


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

Need some help on my build!!

Need help with 3 things:

1. I have 3 Titans and am moving from an X58-ud5 rev 2 board with a thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and 8GB of ram.
Does the Rampage come with a 1366 bracket so I can still use my Ultra-120 Extreme? If not Thermalright said I could buy a new bracket:
http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX-BTK-II

2. *Ram wise* Can you help me choose the right ram? I just purchased: G.Skill RipJaws X Series 32GB 2 x 8GB 1866 speed(2 packs).
I was going to go with the 2133 but the deal seemed too good to be true instead of $285 it came to $242.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615

The 4 x 4GB was $169 and the 2133 32GB was $289
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231663

*Did I make the right choice ram wise?*

3. I plan to purchase the I7-4930 soon and I wanted to use this build for the build. Should I get a 3930 to tide me over then pay the restocking fees for the 4930?

System will have 2 Samsung 500GB in raid 0, then I was going to put 3 WD Red drives on the other SATA6GB port and my 2 Seagate 1.5GB on the sata3 ports

Thanks a ton, I am running surround 1600p.

On another note what do you think my old system would go for head to head and price wise?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That is the highest I've seen on a SB-E setup.... 2666 is just awesome, nicely done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> WOW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Awesome


...thanks guys - I was a bit surprised myself...







this 2666 kit won't run as tight timings as the 2400 kit, but still has some more room to 'oc'...to get the final few MHz, I probably have to pull the twin, w-c 7990s and plug in a single GTX 670 ...here is the latest run from yesterday http://valid.canardpc.com/2894182


----------



## deafboy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHgWUjAc80M&list=PLPORM_ZfslSZ23gfDFcncVw7b9pDUrpE_

Note the comments:
Quote:


> User: This work﻿ for rog rampage iv extreme
> ASUS: Currently no it was developed and validated on Z87. That being noted we are monitoring feedback from﻿ the community and we should be able to incorporate the functionality if we have enough demand from our users. Thanks for the feedback and view and support.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I want to join this Club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2894728




Been on this board sinch launch...just never gotten around to submitting to the club. I just did a bit of rebuild, new pics.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894728
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been on this board sinch launch...just never gotten around to submitting to the club. I just did a bit of rebuild, new pics.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894728
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been on this board sinch launch...just never gotten around to submitting to the club. I just did a bit of rebuild, new pics.


Geeze you weaponised that one............ what a beast


----------



## Mydog

Guess you guys have seen this









http://www.techpowerup.com/189399/asus-posts-official-ivy-bridge-e-bios-updates-for-its-lga2011-motherboards.html


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Geeze you weaponised that one............ what a beast


Thank you sir.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Guess you guys have seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/189399/asus-posts-official-ivy-bridge-e-bios-updates-for-its-lga2011-motherboards.html


BIOS file for the RIVE at the article is version 4401 and hosted at a google-drive but today there is also a new BIOS at the asus support site with version 4310 with support for Intel IVB-E series CPU.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4310.zip


----------



## iARDAs

RIVE and RIVF are both 4930k compatible right guys?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> RIVE and RIVF are both 4930k compatible right guys?


...AFAIK, very much so...for RIVE, you should run BIOS 4004 or newer for that


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...AFAIK, very much so...for RIVE, you should run BIOS 4004 or newer for that


How will I do that?

İnstall Download the BIOS on my current build.

Than make the new build and go directly to the bios and install it?

I will be able to enter the UEFI right?

Also RIVF seems more affordable to me. Would I miss out on great things from RIVE?


----------



## Thernen

Does anyone know of a guide for what drivers etc you should being install on the RIVE for Windows 8 Pro 64bit? My system died and I am basically rebuilding it. RIVE with 3960x 32gb of Corsair Dominator ram. My boot drive is 2 Corsair Force GTX 120gb in Raid 0.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How will I do that?
> 
> İnstall Download the BIOS on my current build.
> 
> Than make the new build and go directly to the bios and install it?
> 
> I will be able to enter the UEFI right?
> 
> Also RIVF seems more affordable to me. Would I miss out on great things from RIVE?


Since I don't have RIVF, I can't really comment on that BIOS, though I understand that they are quite similar.

The RIVE has more PCIe slots than the RIVF - I tend to use at least four at times, and the board will do some special server duty in the future when I also will need all the slots. But if you don't need that many slots, RIVF might just be the ticket for you.

BIOS update was fairly easy (done through the AI Suite component I loaded just for that purpose, then unloaded). On the RIVE at least (RIVF also ?), there are two BIOS you can switch between per manual...you can try 4004 (or later) on the 2nd BIOS and leave the current BIOS on the first.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys im going to be reinstalling windows today,will I need to update my bios on my formula again or will it remain at my current bios after installing windows 7.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Windows and bios are separate entities so you wont have to update your bios when you re-install windows


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been on this board sinch launch...just never gotten around to submitting to the club. I just did a bit of rebuild, new pics.


Great case, cabling, and water cooling job +1


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Since I don't have RIVF, I can't really comment on that BIOS, though I understand that they are quite similar.
> 
> The RIVE has more PCIe slots than the RIVF - I tend to use at least four at times, and the board will do some special server duty in the future when I also will need all the slots. But if you don't need that many slots, RIVF might just be the ticket for you.
> 
> BIOS update was fairly easy (done through the AI Suite component I loaded just for that purpose, then unloaded). On the RIVE at least (RIVF also ?), there are two BIOS you can switch between per manual...you can try 4004 (or later) on the 2nd BIOS and leave the current BIOS on the first.


Thanks buddy. Another rep for you.

For cost purposes I will be going for the RIVF however I am also wondering If I should go with sabertooth.

Anyone here knows the core difference between RIVF and Sabertooth X79?

I don't care about audio or other stuff like that. All I will have a max of 2 GPUs and a soundcard.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy. Another rep for you.
> 
> For cost purposes I will be going for the RIVF however I am also wondering If I should go with sabertooth.
> 
> Anyone here knows the core difference between RIVF and Sabertooth X79?
> 
> I don't care about audio or other stuff like that. All I will have a max of 2 GPUs and a soundcard.


I personally test it the x79 sabertooth before moving to the RIVE. I don´t quite like it. The chipset fan in the sabertooth was kind of loud and I didn´t found the option in the BIOS or in ASUS software to turn it off (the minimum in asus fanexpert was like 40% which was still quite loud). I would go with the formula if you are ok with only 4 slots of memory. On the other hand the sabertooth still offers PCI support which can be used if you have old add-in cards like sound cards...

Hope that helps


----------



## ChaosAD

I was about to sell my sig rig and get a z87-oc and 4770k. But today i saw a 3930k and RIVE for 750 euros. I asked the seller the max cpu oc and he is testing linx full mem for 10 loops under win 8 atm at 4.9Ghz-1.35v with H100. If it passes with no errors, is this enough to prove stability and if so do you think its a fair price?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I was about to sell my sig rig and get a z87-oc and 4770k. But today i saw a 3930k and RIVE for 750 euros. I asked the seller the max cpu oc and he is testing linx full mem for 10 loops under win 8 atm at 4.9Ghz-1.35v with H100. If it passes with no errors, is this enough to prove stability and if so do you think its a fair price?


It is a lot of money, but yes, that I would consider it stable.
Ask him to send you a screen shot like this:


Spoiler: LinX 71.2GFlops



http://valid.canardpc.com/2893888










I have ran LinX with many different clocks on the 3820, so you can use that compare.


----------



## ChaosAD

I asked him to run full mem, 4096 isnt a little low? What do you think a good price would be?


----------



## dpoverlord

Look what came in the mail today!

I am just waiting on the 4930k / 3930k to come in.

Anyone have any pointers on how to establish a good O/C? Also should I Reinstall windows when I get the 4930k or does it not matter if I do it on the 3930k

Also, never did the new bios setup, which bios should I use on this?


----------



## Thernen

Here is my baby!

http://s249.photobucket.com/user/rmilyard/media/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0128_zpscad7151d.jpg.html

http://s249.photobucket.com/user/rmilyard/media/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0126_zpseef9947d.jpg.html

http://s249.photobucket.com/user/rmilyard/media/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0112_zpsd5cf2b7f.jpg.html

http://s249.photobucket.com/user/rmilyard/media/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0094_zps28b867a8.jpg.html

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg209/rmilyard/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0137_zpsad631f9d.mp4


----------



## YP5 Toronto

paint that optical drive...or get rid of it. go usb external when you need it.


----------



## dpoverlord

That case is soooo HUGE!!

So anyone have any pointers on what and what not to do on this build? Drivers I should make sure I install that don't come on the CD?



Also, I am a bit lost as to what the OC Key is all about


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> paint that optical drive...or get rid of it. go usb external when you need it.


This is old system before that PSU took out the 3820 and motherboard. It's been replaced with same board and 3960x. I have been lazy about the drive. I should paint it. It's a Blu Ray burner otherwise I wouldn't have it.


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> That case is soooo HUGE!!
> 
> So anyone have any pointers on what and what not to do on this build? Drivers I should make sure I install that don't come on the CD?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am a bit lost as to what the OC Key is all about


Case is CaseLabs Merlin ST10-X Case with Pedestal


----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone able to direct me to any guides or the right installation method on this board?

I went to ASus's website to download the updated bios and drivers and it was overwhelming.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy. Another rep for you.
> 
> For cost purposes I will be going for the RIVF however I am also wondering If I should go with sabertooth.
> 
> Anyone here knows the core difference between RIVF and Sabertooth X79?
> 
> I don't care about audio or other stuff like that. All I will have a max of 2 GPUs and a soundcard.


...no problem, and thanks







! I really haven't heard bad things about the Sabertooth X79, and here are related posts http://www.overclock.net/t/1405511/sabertooth-x79-vs-rive

...as mentioned, I use the boards semi commercially or at least will do so later, so my 'objective function' is different and focused a bit on commercial aspects (ie lots of PCIe slots), thus RIVE. I do have a Sabertooth Z77 w/Ivy, and it has been a stellar performer...and the Sabertooth line is actually included at the ROG Asus specialty' sites.

If you're certain that you won't need more slots than for SLI/CF and sound-card, both Sabertooth X79 and RIVF are very viable options


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> Here is my baby!
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/rmilyard/media/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0126_zpseef9947d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/rmilyard/media/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0112_zpsd5cf2b7f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/rmilyard/media/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0094_zps28b867a8.jpg.html
> 
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg209/rmilyard/Project DarkFORCE 3/IMG_0137_zpsad631f9d.mp4


Very nice !







Out of curiosity, what's the second PSU (lower left) for ? Another system ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

We seem to have some very interesting setups popping up all over the joint


----------



## kcuestag

The RIVE looks good with the Pastel White coolant I just added:


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The RIVE looks good with the Pastel White coolant I just added:


I like white coolant with the right accompaniments like you added (ie case, sleeving). Looks like you're running a 360 / 30ish rad + 120 / 30ish + a 240 / 60ish + ? Did I miss any hidden ones ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I like white coolant with the right accompaniments like you added (ie case, sleeving). Looks like you're running a 360 / 30ish rad + 120 / 30ish + a 240 / 60ish + ? Did I miss any hidden ones ?


There's a 420mm (56mm thick) on the top, 120mm (35mm thick) on the back, and 240mm (80mm thick) on the bottom.


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Very nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the second PSU (lower left) for ? Another system ?


That was a PSU I had hooked up just to power the pumps while I filled the loop and leak tested.

Also the OCZ (Blew out my CPU and motherboard) has been upgraded to a Corsair AX1200i.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> There's a 420mm (56mm thick) on the top, 120mm (35mm thick) on the back, and 240mm (80mm thick) on the bottom.


...I figured there may be a bigger one / more after you mentioned the ambient temps before you operate in...also see spoiler below re w-c









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> That was a PSU I had hooked up just to power the pumps while I filled the loop and leak tested.
> 
> Also the OCZ (Blew out my CPU and motherboard) has been upgraded to a Corsair AX1200i.


...ah yes, running pumps for leak-testing, I know it well







(the two PSUs in the back are a AX1200 and a TX850 that work in tandem)


Spoiler: Caution - wear sunglasses



....testing the layout and water-cooling of an ongoing 'deskputer' build


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> There's a 420mm (56mm thick) on the top, 120mm (35mm thick) on the back, and 240mm (80mm thick) on the bottom.


Holy rad overload Batman


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Holy rad overload Batman


more rads = GOOD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caution - wear sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> ....testing the layout and water-cooling of an ongoing 'deskputer' build


Holy red hose deskputer visual overload Batman


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Holy red hose deskputer visual overload Batman


I guess I really got 'hosed'










- all told 30 ft of the red stuff (1/2 ID - 3/4 OD) in use in the 'deskputer' which does however span two systems (RIVE and MaxVE), plus an air-cooled 3rd one as a network hub / file server (Sabertooth Z77). I'll pass it off as a modern art 'installation' with visitors


----------



## alancsalt

When people ask about my test bench I tell 'em it's a heart-lung machine...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> When people ask about my test bench I tell 'em it's a heart-lung machine...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes you two's rigs are weapons of mass vantage destruction


----------



## kcuestag

Here are some pictures with day light:









That's it for now, I'll recieve the proper tubing (16/11mm) next week and then I'll install the new EK CSQ Nickel fittings (And get of my cheap non-branded fittings







) I recieved yesterday, which look awesome!


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

Looking to get a new soundcard. Would the Creative ZxR fit on this board if I have 3 titans?

Look at my back panel of my system.


Spoiler: Photos before installing RIVE!


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes you two's rigs are weapons of mass vantage destruction


...still working on tightening the G.Skill 2666 MHz for the 3970X...a bit of mem 'weird science' ...haven't run too many benches like Vantage yet (besides, a cooler fall is just about here







)...but here are the new 3970X 2666 read and write numbers...upgrading to a 49xx Ivy-E has just become a whole lot more difficult decision - fortunately I'll get to try one out from a friend soon and see if its IMC will also pull that 2666 MHz mem


----------



## milkychipz

My shiny new Asus R4E. Wonderful board, aesthetics on it are great.


----------



## kpoeticg

Hey everybody, I have a question i was hoping some1 could help me with. I just ordered my RIVE today. I'm about to order an EK Full Cover Block for it. Can anybody tell me if i get the Acrylic CSQ block, if the copper will still show through the acrylic once the block is filled with fluid? I've searched around myself, but i'm having trouble finding a pic of one filled with fluid. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## milkychipz

Is your liquid transparent or opaque? e.g Mayhems Pastel vs. X1 Blood Red.


----------



## kpoeticg

Haven't picked the coolant yet honestly. I just can't find any pics to show me if the fluid fills the whole acrylic top or just the 2 channels you can see through it.
Would a Pastel hide the copper and X1 show through it?

This is my first watercooling build, and I'm buying every single component for the build and using nothing from any previous builds, so i'm kinda splitting it up over a cpl months. I'm saving my fittings, tubing, fluid, dyes, etc for my last order probly a month from now.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hey everybody, I have a question i was hoping some1 could help me with. I just ordered my RIVE today. I'm about to order an EK Full Cover Block for it. Can anybody tell me if i get the Acrylic CSQ block, if the copper will still show through the acrylic once the block is filled with fluid? I've searched around myself, but i'm having trouble finding a pic of one filled with fluid. Thanks in advance for any help


...it will show through, depending on the liquid...not quite the same as your setup, but here are 2x 7990s on my RIVE w/ GPU EK full water blocks (copper / acrylic), using 2/3rds EK blood red and 1/3rd EK clear liquids


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx brotha, I'm just gonna order the black CSQ block then


----------



## dsmwookie

Is the BIOS for the X79 Gene board any different? I m starting to read up on some of the overclocking threads.


----------



## Thernen

So I have a IV Extreme but just ordered a Gene to build a smaller system for my boy with my 3820


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanx brotha, I'm just gonna order the black CSQ block then


I prefer the copper one myself


----------



## tatmMRKIV

copper with nickel in the same loops is bad though


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanx brotha, I'm just gonna order the black CSQ block then


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> the bios are the same, you just pay more for extra slots which are pretty much unneeded and useless in this day and age.
> 
> but if you already have an ATX case and not a mATX case it may ruffle your feathers to have a short board in there?
> 
> personally I just took the HAF XB I had back and am waiting on the Fractal Design Mini R2, due out the third week of September.


I already own the board and waiting on my Enthoo Primo to come in. I didn't see any point in buying a full ATX since I will never go past Xfire/Tri-fire.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## dsmwookie

I m not wanting to run 3x. I ve got a 7970 and 7950 in the wife's rig. Currently leaning towards taking the wife's 7950 and picking up another for Xfire then tossing my 7970 in hers. That or waiting on the next gen.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I prefer the copper one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm doing a huge casemod on my HAF XB all black/red/white themed, so I'm trying not to add any other colors. I feel like the copper showing would throw it off =P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> the bios are the same, you just pay more for extra slots which are pretty much unneeded and useless in this day and age.
> 
> but if you already have an ATX case and not a mATX case it may ruffle your feathers to have a short board in there?
> 
> personally I just took the HAF XB I had back and am waiting on the Fractal Design Mini R2, due out the third week of September.


Don't forget the Bitfenix Prodigy-M. If i was going m-ATX I'd be all over that case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> copper with nickel in the same loops is bad though


Yeah all my rads are Alphacool UT60's and an XT45 so the Acrylic Nickel wasn't really an option for me even though i like the way it looks better


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn, lol. Thats ALOT of internal drives =)


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> all you'll need is two 780's going with the other brand for sympathy purposes or whatever wouldn't really make you an enthusiast now would it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really love all these vendor-sponsored reviews on youtube about "oh oh you can buy two 770's for the same price as one 780" yadda yadda ya... simply because they are trying to move off the 770's out of their inventory that they didn't sell in the first place because they wanted too much a premium.
> 
> so wouldn't you rather have two 780's ? hell I know I would! no matter what the product vendor shills floating around the bouts say.
> 
> In about 2-1/2 years you will only need one card to do what most people are doing with three cards right now... by Skylake/Cannonlake we will be at PCIe 4.0
> 
> you only need two nVidia (quite possibly 760's) as it is right now to do what alot of people running 3 ATI cards are, there is definitely no comparison between the two choices... you're either an enthusiast or you're not!
> 
> running 3 cards knocks your whole vid bus down to 8x... illogical!
> 
> I'd rather have 2 top performers sitting on x16 slots that they were designed for.


Just wut


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## fast_fate

G'day all,
Had a Rampage IV Extreme in this case with a 3960x but decided to keep that combo for the bench.
The Realbench score was with that combo in this case (Elysium).

Given that this is my gaming rig I decided that a slight downgrade was in order.
Still got cabling to do but loops sorted - sorry for "flash" photos, I know looks a bit awful.
Using QDC for adding extra cooling if required - a bit of benchmarking for example (the second pic)
Rampage IV Formula & 3930K combo with 2 x 4GB 680's,
3930K will go 5120 with the Trident X @ 2454 (Realbench passed - 835) (not for gaming or everyday, but brief bench session to see what it could get up to without too much work)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> just ruffling some feathers... I'm an nVidia fanboy I suppose.
> 
> I just won't plop a $500 or a $1000 x16 card in an x8 slot for a tri-setup, I'll take that thousand dollars or whatever and put it into two better model cards.
> 
> x8 is the weakest link, exactly how does it keep up with the x16 bus? by doing a limited load which is a waste imo.
> 
> I wish they had x8 cards which weren't the cost of a full priced x16 which were more specialized for a certain task in the tri setup.


What the ....


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1212726/quick-the-difference-b-t-pcie-x16-and-x8

http://www.overclock.net/t/903667/x8-vs-x16-pci-e-when-will-it-make-a-difference

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7089/geforce-gtx-titan-twoway-sli-scaling-pcie-2-vs-pcie-3 - makes a difference in surround?

With 1920 x 1080 my understanding is the scaling reduction has very little to do with whether it is a PCIe 2.0 x8 or x16, much less 3.0 because currently we are not saturating the available bandwidth. Whether the scaling for third or fourth cards is worth it to you is a personal choice. Some cards scale better than others. Reputedly Titans don't give you much increase with a fourth card. That might change as drivers mature. Some model cards give better returns.

My own 580s:
1 x GTX 580 @ 1005/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 8481 3d11marks
2 x GTX 580 @ 999/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 14329 3d11marks - 169% of previous - 169% of original
3 x GTX 580 @ 980/2100 - i7 3970X @ 5070MHz - 20103 3d11marks - 140% of previous - 237% of original
4 x GTX 580 @ 980/2060 - i7 3930K @ 4950MHz - 23463 3d11marks - 117% of previous - 277% of original

Need another PSU before I can use the 3970X and 2400MHz ram to better that last one. Used my spare in another machine, and had a spate of non-pc expenses lately, but soon I'm thinking about 24000 should be possible....

M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 1 @ 1150/3260 ---- P15215
M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 2 @ 1124/3195 ---- P23195 -- 152% of previous
M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.7Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 3 @ 1124/3206 ---- P27311 -- 117% of previous


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1212726/quick-the-difference-b-t-pcie-x16-and-x8
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/903667/x8-vs-x16-pci-e-when-will-it-make-a-difference
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7089/geforce-gtx-titan-twoway-sli-scaling-pcie-2-vs-pcie-3 - makes a difference in surround?
> 
> With 1920 x 1080 my understanding is the scaling reduction has very little to do with whether it is a PCIe 2.0 x8 or x16, much less 3.0 because currently we are not saturating the available bandwidth. Whether the scaling for third or fourth cards is worth it to you is a personal choice. Some cards scale better than others. Reputedly Titans don't give you much increase with a fourth card. That might change as drivers mature. Some model cards give better returns.
> 
> My own 580s:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x GTX 580 @ 1005/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 8481 3d11marks
> 2 x GTX 580 @ 999/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 14329 3d11marks - 169% of previous - 169% of original
> 3 x GTX 580 @ 980/2100 - i7 3970X @ 5070MHz - 20103 3d11marks - 140% of previous - 237% of original
> 4 x GTX 580 @ 980/2060 - i7 3930K @ 4950MHz - 23463 3d11marks - 117% of previous - 277% of original
> 
> 
> 
> Need another PSU before I can use the 3970X and 2400MHz ram to better that last one. Used my spare in another machine, and had a spate of non-pc expenses lately, but soon I'm thinking about 24000 should be possible....
> 
> M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 1 @ 1150/3260 ---- P15215
> M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 2 @ 1124/3195 ---- P23195 -- 152% of previous
> M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.7Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 3 @ 1124/3206 ---- P27311 -- 117% of previous


...interesting stuff !









...just my







As you know, I run two ROG 'fun + bench' machines out of all the machines here, both w/4 GPUs - one the RIVE with 2x 7990s (4 GPUs), the other the MaxVE w/4x GTX 670s...really can't suggest that I have done 'exhaustive' tests so there is some 'guesstimating', but before PCI buses / mode settings become a real issue, CPU bottle-necking has to be dealt with first...judging by MSI AB Usage %ages, for the cards I run, that is between 5.1 and 5.25 GHz...once that is reached, 16x16x16x16 PCIe 3 does become useful.

Ironically, 4x Titans - because of their sheer processing capabilities (essentially twice as much as 4x 670s) - probably require an even faster CPU and memory setting to be truly running '100%' (5.4G-5.5G+ ?) which in turn would emphasize bus lanes / modes a bit more once that is reached, in addition to driver scaling issues Titans may have....a nice problem to have, though, because things can only improve from here...


----------



## alancsalt

Of course, to a benchmarker, a few more percentage points are quite important....


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am able to run x16 x 8 x16 though...
Don't open your mouth when you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

Have a question, I have 2 Samsung Pro 840 512GB I got my new RIVE, 32GB of ram, intel 3930K and need to reinstall windows. Whats your opinion on this? Should I Raid 0 again or keep the Hard drives separate? A lot of people were recently saying on the RIVE it's better to keep them separate as there is no benefit of Raid 0....
Quote:


> dont R0 unless u need the space.
> 
> Too many things are lost when you R0, like Trim, for speed you wont notice.
> 
> Now if u R0 to double your storage space... well, i have no comment about that.
> 
> But doing R0 for speed on a SSD, well... under most normal conditions u wont notice jack.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Unit'Igor View Post
> Yes Magician cant see drive in raid field,stupid DECISION FROM SAMSUNG.
> 
> Its not samsung's fault.
> 
> If you guys dont know what Raid exactly is and what it does with SSD's.. DONT RAID.
> 
> What happens is the ICH takes both SSD's and converts it into a logical drive.
> Then the logical drive is mounted as a physical drive in bios.
> This mount causes TRIM, and other SSD functions to NOT work, because the software would need to pass the code down though the ICH, which the ICH wont do.
> And Trim on R0's on the new intel Z87 chipset has shown more problems then gains....
> 
> Sure u can see u have 2 SSD's, however u cant access them, you cant do anything, because they are locked in the logical drive config.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Of course, to a benchmarker, a few more percentage points are quite important....


...even tiny fractions of a percentage point


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...even tiny fractions of a percentage point


+1


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> +1


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*


...given all the above, I think I should invest in adult beverage maker stocks !


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## doctakedooty

Can anyone tell me what they think the 3930k avg vcore or good vcore should be for 5 ghz and up mine takes 1.55vcore at 5.0 stable going to either buy another and try my chances again or 4930k and what is everyones opinion on the 4930k worth getting or still the sandy bridge e the better choice


----------



## Thernen

Came in the mail today. Don't have ram, gpu or case for it.


----------



## Mydog

Now this is weird, just tried to run XTU benchmark with my 3960X @ 5,1 GHz and my Platinum memory @ 2400 MHz CL9 (Stock speed and timings) but I got an 101 BSOD. Tried to reboot but kept getting 00 code two or three times before I get the "press f1" screen to get into bios. So I take both memory and CPU speed down a few notches and try to reboot but I get 00 code again so I try stock speeds and that works fine, I now run the XTU bench at Stock without any issues ofc. So I try 4,7 GHz on CPU and 1866 MHz on memory with my normal volts for those speeds and that works too. The I want to go back to my 24/7 settings running memory at XMP profile which is 2400 MHz but I get 00 Code again, did I blow my IMC?
I go back to stock and I uninstall XTU reboots and try again and to my surprise it works I'm now at 4,7 GHz on the CPU and 2400 MHz on the memory running Wprime 1024 and 3DMark11.

What did XTU do to my memory/CPU?


----------



## Maximization

memtest time


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what they think the 3930k avg vcore or good vcore should be for 5 ghz and up mine takes 1.55vcore at 5.0 stable going to either buy another and try my chances again or 4930k and what is everyones opinion on the 4930k worth getting or still the sandy bridge e the better choice


That's just like mine, all three of them..... all the same same - 5069MHz @ 1.56V can run 3DMark11... Not golden...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Now this is weird, just tried to run XTU benchmark with my 3960X @ 5,1 GHz and my Platinum memory @ 2400 MHz CL9 (Stock speed and timings) but I got an 101 BSOD. Tried to reboot but kept getting 00 code two or three times before I get the "press f1" screen to get into bios. So I take both memory and CPU speed down a few notches and try to reboot but I get 00 code again so I try stock speeds and that works fine, I now run the XTU bench at Stock without any issues ofc. So I try 4,7 GHz on CPU and 1866 MHz on memory with my normal volts for those speeds and that works too. The I want to go back to my 24/7 settings running memory at XMP profile which is 2400 MHz but I get 00 Code again, did I blow my IMC?
> I go back to stock and I uninstall XTU reboots and try again and to my surprise it works I'm now at 4,7 GHz on the CPU and 2400 MHz on the memory running Wprime 1024 and 3DMark11.
> 
> What did XTU do to my memory/CPU?


XTU just crashes mine... was useless for getting a bot profile...that's the one isn't it?


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> XTU just crashes mine... was useless for getting a bot profile...that's the one isn't it?


Yes that's the one, I got the profile but it messed something up.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's just like mine, all three of them..... all the same same - 5069MHz @ 1.56V can run 3DMark11... Not golden...
> XTU just crashes mine... was useless for getting a bot profile...that's the one isn't it?


So you think it may be worth playing the silicon lottery again or maybe ivy e or just keep this one done blew aseasonic x1250 psu with 3 780s and oc 3930k


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Now this is weird, just tried to run XTU benchmark with my 3960X @ 5,1 GHz and my Platinum memory @ 2400 MHz CL9 (Stock speed and timings) but I got an 101 BSOD. Tried to reboot but kept getting 00 code two or three times before I get the "press f1" screen to get into bios. So I take both memory and CPU speed down a few notches and try to reboot but I get 00 code again so I try stock speeds and that works fine, I now run the XTU bench at Stock without any issues ofc. So I try 4,7 GHz on CPU and 1866 MHz on memory with my normal volts for those speeds and that works too. The I want to go back to my 24/7 settings running memory at XMP profile which is 2400 MHz but I get 00 Code again, did I blow my IMC?
> I go back to stock and I uninstall XTU reboots and try again and to my surprise it works I'm now at 4,7 GHz on the CPU and 2400 MHz on the memory running Wprime 1024 and 3DMark11.
> 
> What did XTU do to my memory/CPU?


...XTU is a 'bit of a pig' (the benchmark uses the most aggressive Prime95 setting), and it often requires more vcore (and possibly VTT) than other benches...plus as you experienced, it can get a 'real hold' on your machine when you crash...

...normally, rebooting and going back into XTU will give a message such as 'XTU did not properly shut down...Continue ?' Only then will it really fully release...but for that you have to be able to boot back in in the 1st place...if not possible, choose 'slower' BIOS settings on the next boot, boot into Windows, uninstall XTU, reboot again and then you should be able to get back to your 'pre-XTU-crash' settings...

The good part though is that once you pass XTU, you know you have a real good profile to work with across a lot of benches, games and apps...recently added 2666 mem to the 3970x and hadn't fully settled all the profiles...did a few XTU HWBot benchies tonight for 5G and 5.125G and after crashing once, locked in the final top one










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sleepyluke

Please can I get some advice ... I run what I thought was a nice stable overclock of 4.8ghz vcore 1.370 and XMP 2,400mhz I have run this stable for weeks .. But for the first time I left my pc on over night downloading a few gaming all at once ..

I woke up to find it had downloaded all that I asked of it but the pc was crashed and I was getting debug code 2f from my asus motherboard ( memory Initialisation) I have no idea what this means ?

The only thing I have changed yesterday is I have uninstalled ai suit as I noticed my bios can run the fans better and more accurately

As any body got a clue what happened here or what I can do to fix it so it does not happen again
All running ok u think again now .. I was given the normal f1 screen , telling me my overclock had crashed ? But I don't get it .. It's stable under massive loads , why would it crash when idel or just downloading stuff ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Yummy


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's just like mine, all three of them..... all the same same - 5069MHz @ 1.56V can run 3DMark11... Not golden...
> XTU just crashes mine... was useless for getting a bot profile...that's the one isn't it?


My hexys just like yours cept I gets in at 1.55vcore








XTU the crashing benchie







Buggar

Been benchin my azz off for the team and me of cause
http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/#My_wall

Hey salty wheres your goldy's ? LooL


----------



## alancsalt

Do I detect a gloat?

I have eight. My other 56 are on your mantelpiece waiting for me to take them back?


----------



## Joa3d43

...been doing a bit of HWBot benching myself







...apart from the XTU score (1541) screenie above, I left the timings at stock (rather than the tight stuff I used for XTU) and squeezed the 3970X's *2666*MHz RAM up to *2693* and change...

...that's all she wrote though for the Sandy-E / RIVE, I think, unless I increase DDR volts beyond stock of 1.65v which I don't like doing....next week, I'll switch the mem to the MaxVE / delidded Ivy and see what it can do there...

...but goes to show you though that *RIVE / Sandy-Es as a platform*







still have a few nice moves left


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Me too







and you've got a lot more than we ripe for the pickings









Hey Salty this is a gloat ........







..... Knock yourself out I gots lots










 LooL
















Nitey Nite im all golded out


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> rub down on that chipset heatsink lettering real good before you attempt to remove that plastic strip covering the ASUS letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still then do it very carefully...


Will do. Interesting long story but I ended up getting 2 of these boards. Got a great deal. I only need one so thinking trading/sale the other for a GPU so I can start this build.


----------



## Maximization

kick ass Homecinemia


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey anyone see my post about raid 0 on this board? Got the cpu in the mail and reinstalling windows, setting up my new rig.

Love for some help:

1. Going to put everything in at default.

2. Raid 0 my 2 512gb Samsung pro or keep them separate???

3. What's the best install process go straight to tri sli titan on install or start with one?

4. Once I am loaded up with the latest drivers, I am going to start my O/C after Labor day. Any specific settings I should use as a base on the board? I am coming from a gigabyte X58-ud5 background with a great O/C so just need a good guide for RIVE









New setup:

RIVE
3930'(upgrading to 4930K or X when it arrives)
32GB GSkill 1866 (I can still upgrade this if I want to).
2 pro 840 512GB
3 WD RED 3TB
1 Seagate 1.5GB
3 SLI Titan
3 1600P 30"
1300 G2 EVGA

Good hardware finally but I swear will miss my i7-930 @ 4.3/4ghz


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey anyone see my post about raid 0 on this board? Got the cpu in the mail and reinstalling windows, setting up my new rig.
> 
> Love for some help:
> 
> 1. Going to put everything in at default.
> 
> 2. Raid 0 my 2 512gb Samsung pro or keep them separate???
> 
> 3. What's the best install process go straight to tri sli titan on install or start with one?
> 
> 4. Once I am loaded up with the latest drivers, I am going to start my O/C after Labor day. Any specific settings I should use as a base on the board? I am coming from a gigabyte X58-ud5 background with a great O/C so just need a good guide for RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New setup:
> 
> RIVE
> 3930'(upgrading to 4930K or X when it arrives)
> 32GB GSkill 1866 (I can still upgrade this if I want to).
> 2 pro 840 512GB
> 3 WD RED 3TB
> 1 Seagate 1.5GB
> 3 SLI Titan
> 3 1600P 30"
> 1300 G2 EVGA
> 
> Good hardware finally but I swear will miss my i7-930 @ 4.3/4ghz


Tried several configurations since I have 4x 840 pro 256 gb. I found out that using As-SSD as a benchmark Reads benefit from raid 0 using the two native intel 6Gb/s ports but on the other hand writes suffer in comparison to a single system drive. End up using one single SSD as system drive and the others for backup (image) and game drives. Still have these tests here around I guess I can try to find latter and post it here.

EDIT - found it - first raid second single drive


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey anyone see my post about raid 0 on this board? Got the cpu in the mail and reinstalling windows, setting up my new rig.
> 
> Love for some help:
> 
> 1. Going to put everything in at default.
> 
> 2. Raid 0 my 2 512gb Samsung pro or keep them separate???
> 
> 3. What's the best install process go straight to tri sli titan on install or start with one?
> 
> 4. Once I am loaded up with the latest drivers, I am going to start my O/C after Labor day. Any specific settings I should use as a base on the board? I am coming from a gigabyte X58-ud5 background with a great O/C so just need a good guide for RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - snip-


OP of this thread has some very useful setup links, plus the table by alancsalt here http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6670 can help w/basic OC setups









...really comes down to establishing a baseline for your chip / RIVE, i.e. pick a fairly conservative speed such as 4.5 GHz and lock in Vcore, VCCSA and VTT (the latter two definitely below 1.2v for Sandy-E C2 stepping). Also check if your chip will do strap125...on my 3970X (which is a bit unusual), strap125 at 5 GHz actually uses significantly less Vcore than strap100 / 5 GHz though there are tradeoffs with strap125.

...Cinebench 11.5 and Intel's XTU benchmark and stress testing are pretty good tools to check stability of your baseline OC, though they do really stress things hard (the whole purpose of it). Good luck


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> kick ass Homecinemia


HOMECINEMA







or MADMAN


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> OP of this thread has some very useful setup links, plus the table by alancsalt here http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6670 can help w/basic OC setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...really comes down to establishing a baseline for your chip / RIVE, i.e. pick a fairly conservative speed such as 4.5 GHz and lock in Vcore, VCCSA and VTT (the latter two definitely below 1.2v for Sandy-E C2 stepping). Also check if your chip will do strap125...on my 3970X (which is a bit unusual), strap125 at 5 GHz actually uses significantly less Vcore than strap100 / 5 GHz though there are tradeoffs with strap125.
> 
> ...Cinebench 11.5 and Intel's XTU benchmark and stress testing are pretty good tools to check stability of your baseline OC, though they do really stress things hard (the whole purpose of it). Good luck


Seeing your XTU runs I had to play a bit too, had the rIVe since launch & haven't used it enough...
I was surprised that the XTU benchmark could put that much stress on the rig, toughest cpu benchmark I've seen









First running the gskill Trident X/corsair platinum kits at 2400Mhz 9-11-10 with cpu 5ghz i could not break 1490 in XTU, swapped them out for some sticks of PSC with tighter timings & got a pretty good score bump.



http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2419254_ftw_420_xtu_core_i7_3930k_1534_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you've got a lot more than we ripe for the pickings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Salty this is a gloat ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Knock yourself out I gots lots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nitey Nite im all golded out


Buy me more hardware and I promise I'll do better.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Seeing your XTU runs I had to play a bit too, had the rIVe since launch & haven't used it enough...
> I was surprised that the XTU benchmark could put that much stress on the rig, toughest cpu benchmark I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First running the gskill Trident X/corsair platinum kits at 2400Mhz 9-11-10 with cpu 5ghz i could not break 1490 in XTU, swapped them out for some sticks of PSC with tighter timings & got a pretty good score bump.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2419254_ftw_420_xtu_core_i7_3930k_1534_marks?recalculate=true


...still a *fantastic* result though for you as my HWBot run ( http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2419078_joa3d43_xtu_core_i7_3970x_1541_marks/ ) was at 5.125GHz vs your 5 GHz...but as per PMs, tight memory is DEFINITELY the way to boost XTU bench scores...I picked up 4-9 pts with the initial 5 GHz runs just by tightening timing and refresh cycles...

...when I swap the 2666 mem to the Ivy, I'll try the 32GB 2400 kit in the Sandy-E again...it is obviously a bit slower re MHz but can run tighter timings...but your 7-11-7-28-1N / 98 refresh for 2400 MHz RAM is *just WILD*







...and as I said, XTU bench rewards tight timings, perhaps more so than high mem MHz - we'll see after more testing.

XTU bench is going to be the new 'decision maker' though for setting up my RIVE / 3970X...if you pass that, you likely pas anything


----------



## kpoeticg

So how do I join the club? =)


----------



## alancsalt

It's in the first post of the thread.
Quote:


> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
> (Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's in the first post of the thread.


Sorry, I looked at the first page but i must've completely missed that part. I'm holding out til IB-E gets released for a CPU. I got this board for the 4930k. Guess I'll post when I get one. Thanks for explaining =)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's in the first post of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I looked at the first page but i must've completely missed that part. I'm holding out til IB-E gets released for a CPU. I got this board for the 4930k. Guess I'll post when I get one. Thanks for explaining =)
Click to expand...

Ah, no cpu yet...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, no cpu yet...


Yeah, I'm modding the hell out of my HAF XB, so i got enough stuff to keep me busy til IB-E and Volcanic Islands get released before I can actually use my rig


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> Klingon Warbird


Sorry for nitpicking, but I'd say that is a Klingon Battle Cruiser (D7 I guess). Warbirds are more of a Romulan thing (although there were instances in ToS where Klingon ships were called Warbirds by mistake).


----------



## kpoeticg

Screw that, This Dude's a CYLON!!!!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hexys just like yours cept I gets in at 1.55vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTU the crashing benchie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buggar
> 
> Been benchin my azz off for the team and me of cause
> http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/#My_wall
> 
> Hey salty wheres your goldy's ? LooL


So how do I join the hwbot team or do I just set up a account I am very rarely playing games as I am running benchs most often blew a 2 month old psu last night sadly 1250w Seasonic XSeries RMAing and already purchased another guess I will be running two psu for benching.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So how do I join the hwbot team or do I just set up a account I am very rarely playing games as I am running benchs most often blew a 2 month old psu last night sadly 1250w Seasonic XSeries RMAing and already purchased another guess I will be running two psu for benching.


Just need to set up an account at hwbot, then in the 'my account' tab choose overclock.net for the team.

The benchmarks tab here http://www.hwbot.org/benchmarks shows what benchmarks are worth points & which ones do not currently get points.

Good luck & happy benching!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just need to set up an account at hwbot, then in the 'my account' tab choose overclock.net for the team.
> 
> The benchmarks tab here http://www.hwbot.org/benchmarks shows what benchmarks are worth points & which ones do not currently get points.
> 
> Good luck & happy benching!


Thank you this weekend I will join. Can't wait to meet more people who bench and learn new things.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just need to set up an account at hwbot, then in the 'my account' tab choose overclock.net for the team.
> 
> The benchmarks tab here http://www.hwbot.org/benchmarks shows what benchmarks are worth points & which ones do not currently get points.
> 
> Good luck & happy benching!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thank you this weekend I will join. Can't wait to meet more people who bench and learn new things.


...that's what FtW told me in February of this year, and look what happened to me since then







...actually, it is an absolute blast though you will find yourself checking the local weather reports more often, hoping for a cold front, and your equipment inventory will start to 'inexplicably' rise


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's what FtW told me in February of this year, and look what happened to me since then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...actually, it is an absolute blast though you will find yourself checking the local weather reports more often, hoping for a cold front, and your equipment inventory will start to 'inexplicably' rise


Sounds like what I am doing right now lol I am just debating on buying gtx 780 classifieds or lightnings I was able to hit 22713 on FS with my EVGA 780 SC but no one has said if they were any befter.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Sounds like what I am doing right now lol I am just debating on buying gtx 780 classifieds or lightnings I was able to hit 22713 on FS with my EVGA 780 SC but no one has said if they were any befter.


...you could 'SLI' the existing EVGA SC 780 w/either a 780 classy or Lightning, no ? Another thought is water-cooling the cards - especially as that 1.3v 'override' in MSI AB SE has 'leaked' out...from my own personal experience (2 - 4 GPUs), an oversized-cooling system for both CPU and GPU is a good start for HWBot


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you could 'SLI' the existing EVGA SC 780 w/either a 780 classy or Lightning, no ? Another thought is water-cooling the cards - especially as that 1.3v 'override' in MSI AB SE has 'leaked' out...from my own personal experience (2 - 4 GPUs), an oversized-cooling system for both CPU and GPU is a good start for HWBot


I just got my 3 gtx 780 sc slied and building dual loops at the moment got my rads and a couple blocks hopefully buying rest of my loop by the end of september but I just bought my 780s so need to return them soon for the classifieds if there going to be much better but I got a 480 and 240 ek rad for the gpus but if I can do two 240 mm rads for the 3gpus I will probably do that.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> OP of this thread has some very useful setup links, plus the table by alancsalt here http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6670 can help w/basic OC setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...really comes down to establishing a baseline for your chip / RIVE, i.e. pick a fairly conservative speed such as 4.5 GHz and lock in Vcore, VCCSA and VTT (the latter two definitely below 1.2v for Sandy-E C2 stepping). Also check if your chip will do strap125...on my 3970X (which is a bit unusual), strap125 at 5 GHz actually uses significantly less Vcore than strap100 / 5 GHz though there are tradeoffs with strap125.
> 
> ...Cinebench 11.5 and Intel's XTU benchmark and stress testing are pretty good tools to check stability of your baseline OC, though they do really stress things hard (the whole purpose of it). Good luck


Sounds good, Once I get it up and going I will do this. Not to sound too noob but strap125 is a setting? Whats ideal?s a benchmark right or is it a setting







, then I understand:
Vcore like I had on the i-930 is good at 1.3375 or so?
VCCSA / VTTA just keep below 1.2v
I got that right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried several configurations since I have 4x 840 pro 256 gb. I found out that using As-SSD as a benchmark Reads benefit from raid 0 using the two native intel 6Gb/s ports but on the other hand writes suffer in comparison to a single system drive. End up using one single SSD as system drive and the others for backup (image) and game drives. Still have these tests here around I guess I can try to find latter and post it here.
> 
> EDIT - found it - first raid second single drive


Ok Basically I see the benefit of raid on my i7-930 setup but for the RIVE just keep it separate


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I just got my 3 gtx 780 sc slied and building dual loops at the moment got my rads and a couple blocks hopefully buying rest of my loop by the end of september but I just bought my 780s so need to return them soon for the classifieds if there going to be much better but I got a 480 and 240 ek rad for the gpus but if I can do two 240 mm rads for the 3gpus I will probably do that.


...the 'normal ??' rule of thumb is something like a 120mm rad for each CPU / GPU to be cooled, though that doesn't say very much about rad thickness etc...

...I ended up using two RX 360s / 60 +- and one BlackIce 160 / 60+ just for the GPUs (2x 7990s/4 GPUs), powered by two MPC655 pumps...essentially an identical loop to the one that cools the 3970X (and shared with a delidded Ivy 3770k - but one of them idles when the other benches / plays).

That said, all this is 'phase 2' of a deskputer build, so case / space limitations don't really apply, because all told for two connected systems (nicknamed 'The Borg' because of all the tubes), there are 6 rads for a total of 1760mm x 60+- mm, 4 pumps, 3 PSUs, 8 GPUs, 30 feet of tubes etc...doesn't fit into any case(s) I know


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...the 'normal ??' rule of thumb is something like a 120mm rad for each CPU / GPU to be cooled, though that doesn't say very much about rad thickness etc...
> 
> ...I ended up using two RX 360s / 60 +- and one BlackIce 160 / 60+ just for the GPUs (2x 7990s/4 GPUs), powered by two MPC655 pumps...essentially an identical loop to the one that cools the 3970X (and shared with a delidded Ivy 3770k - but one of them idles when the other benches / plays).
> 
> That said, all this is 'phase 2' of a deskputer build, so case / space limitations don't really apply, because all told for two connected systems (nicknamed 'The Borg' because of all the tubes), there are 6 rads for a total of 1760mm x 60+- mm, 4 pumps, 3 PSUs, 8 GPUs, 30 feet of tubes etc...doesn't fit into any case(s) I know


No but I have the Corsair 900D that I can fit two 480 mm 2 240mm which I own. I was originally planned to do 1 240 and 1 480 on cpu,, motherboard and ram. The other 240 and 480 for the 3 gpus but with the power issue I stumbled upon and the fact I can mount two psu in the case thinking about doing 2 240mm rads for the gpus to allow room for 2 1250 watt power supplys. This is the problem I am debating I could always build a box for radiators and thinking of buying a phase change set up around christmas of course these are all ideas bouncing through my head not sure which to do. I know I have power issues that have to be resolved but don't want to make sure all other components are taken care of if anyone has ideas I am open or if they think one of my ideas will work that's cool too. I just got to get this thing set in stone on the cooling, power, and if I should keep my 3 780 sc or go 3 780 classifieds


----------



## nleksan

Generally speaking, with SSD's I find that unless you have a phenomenal LAN (i.e. 10Gbps or faster), have a second SSD array equivalent-to/faster-than the first, or have a kick-butt hard drive RAID0 (like, 6-8x 1TB WD10EZEX short-stroked to 200GB/each with 4GB write-back cache).... well, unless you meet those criteria, you're not going to benefit from having multiple SSD's tied up in a RAID0 array.

Frankly, the speed increase isn't noticeable (unless, again, you have an equivalent or faster array between which you have an appropriately speedy interconnect).
There's no gain in random Reads/Writes, just sequential, so the most important speeds don't even get a boost....
You cut the time before you lose your data in half, aka reliability is 50% of a single SSD
You SLOW DOWN YOUR BOOT PROCESS!

All that for loading a game in 8 seconds instead of 9.5sec? Not me.... Maybe once I get my house fully wired with 100Gbps optical fiber, and get my 5,000sq-ft 50*F server room up and running with its 10Petabytes of storage, maybe then I'll find a way in which RAID0 SSD's are useful to me...









But as it stands now, unless you are in an "enterprise" situation, and need to hugely boost your servers' storage subsystem performance (drastic IOPS increase), stick to two separate drives.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Sounds good, Once I get it up and going I will do this. Not to sound too noob but strap125 is a setting? Whats ideal?s a benchmark right or is it a setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I understand:
> Vcore like I had on the i-930 is good at 1.3375 or so?
> VCCSA / VTTA just keep below 1.2v
> I got that right?
> Ok Basically I see the benefit of raid on my i7-930 setup but for the RIVE just keep it separate


...your RIVE Bios has several 'straps' or preset bus speeds w/dividers in the Bios settings to choose from for Sandy-Es (like Haswell now too). As an example, consider 5GHz - it can be achieved via 50x strap100MHz, or 40x strap125MHz...there is also strap 166 and strap250 but hardly ever used as few CPUs can handle them.

*MOAR:*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The main advanatge of strap125 (apart from lowering Vcore requirements in some - but not all - chips) is the increase in rated FSB / front-side bus speed - it goes from 3.2 GHz to 5 GHz. The main disadvantages are a.) you have to choose slightly different RAM speed profiles (though that can also be an advanatge) and b.) while Intel SpeedStep down-clocking does work w/strap125, down-volting often does not for idling (depends on several factors).

On top of your chosen strap speed, you can still vary BCLK...all told, strap choices are just a nice extra tool which gives you a 'finer grain' and 'more options' to get as close to 'the wall' of your specific CPU as possible to exploit its full potential w/reasonable settings. IF you are lucky and have a good (low-v) chip and IF you're not focused on breaking '5.2', I find that 5 GHz w/strap125 is a superb setting where things even 'feel' more crispy....a very subjective statement, but a 5GHz CPU / strap125 gives you a synchronous CPU and FSB...









As to your other questions, Vcore really does depend on your specific CPU, but 1.33v Vcore should get you between a stable 4.4 and 4.8 GHz 'in the fat part of the bell curve'...VCCSA and VTT are also quite important, and with Sandy-Es (=C2 stepping), anything higher than 1.2v for those is considered 'degradation territory' - lower is better.

Cinebench 11.5 and Intel XTU are / can be used as benchmarking / stress programs to confirm that your chosen settings are stable. As to Vcore - depends both on your cooling and 'pain tolerance' if not your plans how long you want to keep your next build around...and whether you use your system 24 / 7 or not. Generally speaking, people get 'nervous' by going over 1.5v for 24/7, and over 1.55v for even shorter periods. More 'v' also means more heat (my 3970X can go to 150w TDP 'stock', and over 400w when fully oc'ed) so if you can add a liquid cooling system, all the better...


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> That was a PSU I had hooked up just to power the pumps while I filled the loop and leak tested.
> 
> Also the OCZ (Blew out my CPU and motherboard) has been upgraded to a Corsair AX1200i.


I had that OCZ PSU too... Died in 3 weeks. Weird too. Just shut down for a reboot and nothing.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Buy me more hardware and I promise I'll do better.


What would you like first a VB or a GOLDY









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thank you this weekend I will join. Can't wait to meet more people who bench and learn new things.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's what FtW told me in February of this year, and look what happened to me since then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...actually, it is an absolute blast though you will find yourself checking the local weather reports more often, hoping for a cold front, and your equipment inventory will start to 'inexplicably' rise
Click to expand...

Don't need a cold front when you have this
 He he









Yep its a addiction and a good way to spend your paper , collect hardware to bench and not have a life








Thank god for beer and burbon and durries







and pizza







burp


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...XTU is a 'bit of a pig' (the benchmark uses the most aggressive Prime95 setting), and it often requires more vcore (and possibly VTT) than other benches...plus as you experienced, it can get a 'real hold' on your machine when you crash...
> 
> ...normally, rebooting and going back into XTU will give a message such as 'XTU did not properly shut down...Continue ?' Only then will it really fully release...but for that you have to be able to boot back in in the 1st place...if not possible, choose 'slower' BIOS settings on the next boot, boot into Windows, uninstall XTU, reboot again and then you should be able to get back to your 'pre-XTU-crash' settings...
> 
> The good part though is that once you pass XTU, you know you have a real good profile to work with across a lot of benches, games and apps...recently added 2666 mem to the 3970x and hadn't fully settled all the profiles...did a few XTU HWBot benchies tonight for 5G and 5.125G and after crashing once, locked in the final top one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Which XTU version have Benchmarking page?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried several configurations since I have 4x 840 pro 256 gb. I found out that using As-SSD as a benchmark Reads benefit from raid 0 using the two native intel 6Gb/s ports but on the other hand writes suffer in comparison to a single system drive. End up using one single SSD as system drive and the others for backup (image) and game drives. Still have these tests here around I guess I can try to find latter and post it here.
> 
> EDIT - found it - first raid second single drive


Shouldn't the seq write speed doubled & other write speed also increase in raid0? Or this is an issue with Samsung SSDs?

[EDIT] I found crystaldiskmark for 2 x Samsung 840 256GB Pro Raid0 at SSD benchmark thread.

*[Link]*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Which XTU version have Benchmarking page?
> -snip-


...this one here:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3483&DwnldID=23084&keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22&lang=eng


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I like that ram speed action you posted







I thinks its time to get some new ram and another Sammy pro ssd . My current raid0 OCZ Agility 3 performance is very lack lustre


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Buy me more hardware and I promise I'll do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you like first a VB or a GOLDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its a addiction and a good way to spend your paper , collect hardware to bench and not have a life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god for beer and burbon and durries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burp
Click to expand...

I said hardware, not wetware...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I like that ram speed action you posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thinks its time to get some new ram and another Sammy pro ssd . My current raid0 OCZ Agility 3 performance is very lack lustre


...thanks - according to FtW, it is actually a w-r for Hexacore Sandy-Es at HWBot...truth be told though, I kind of stumbled into it acting on a hunch re the 3970X's IMC...still counts though







...of course now that I have the mem MHZ / bandwidth, I'm working away at timings, because once you have 'The Bug', there is no stopping...as you / we all know


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I said hardware, not wetware...











Your a good sport salty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks - according to FtW, it is actually a w-r for Hexacore Sandy-Es at HWBot...truth be told though, I kind of stumbled into it acting on a hunch re the 3970X's IMC...still counts though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...of course now that I have the mem MHZ / bandwidth, I'm working away at timings, because once you have 'The Bug', there is no stopping...as you / we all know


That's pretty much what got me into all this in the first place............ stumbling into it








WR eh ? Kudos to you








Gotta gets that ram . I know me good 3820 has a strong imc ......


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...this one here:
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3483&DwnldID=23084&keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22&lang=eng


Thanks!


----------



## didyfink

hello,
got a 3930k on my rampage with the laster bios, i just set the x.m.p profile of my g.skill 4*8go pc19200 & 48 to turbo ratio sync all cores. just let most of the other thing on auto lool.
my vcore run at 1.5v i know i got try to put it a little bit down to drop some heat but do i got tweak some other stuff ????? i'm at 40° idle


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Which XTU version have Benchmarking page?
> Shouldn't the seq write speed doubled & other write speed also increase in raid0? Or this is an issue with Samsung SSDs?
> 
> [EDIT] I found crystaldiskmark for 2 x Samsung 840 256GB Pro Raid0 at SSD benchmark thread.
> 
> *[Link]*






Yep, perhaps you are correct. But notice that AS-SSD and Crystaldiskmark are different tests. In any case the sequential write in my first picture do look low since should give numbers close to the ones on crystal you posted..... I was trying to find, now that I am home, my old tests with 2 raid 0 840 pro in SATA III controlled by either x58 or x79 chipsets and I do recall to have both AS-SSD and crystalmark but I couldn't find....But I remember to have decided was not worth the effort to raid the drives. What I did found was 3 840 pro in raid 0 using a LSI RAID controller. It is interesting:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> being the processor is the limitation, it's probably not more aesthetic or big ballsy to run only two cards but every article I have read referring to real world usage such as in games ect because of clipping and micro stutter or driver issues, most sites including Anandtech recommend you save the dough beyond two card and just buy a better single card.
> 
> benchmarking aside, I am quite confident with my equipment _-pun intended_ and I want to try sli for my first time but I simply will not use an x16 full priced card in an 8x slot...
> 
> now I envision an 8x frame buffer card with like 16GB on it designed for that purpose feeding a main or multiple monitor (8x is capable right according to benchmarks) or a specialized 8x card only designed for AA... that makes sense to me.


only lose 2GTs so down36 from 38


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Whose cpus here play at 155blk?


----------



## alancsalt

Signalpuke has run 160 bclk with his i7-3820....

http://valid.canardpc.com/2875601


----------



## tatmMRKIV

AwesomeI just pickedup a 3930k that went to windows at 155 at 1.44v no 160 and I want to see what other people's voltages are.. hmm so when I get ahold of the chip I am gona see if it goes alot lower than1.44 wow maybe... Iwonder if this is a bad sign.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep, perhaps you are correct. But notice that AS-SSD and Crystaldiskmark are different tests. In any case the sequential write in my first picture do look low since should give numbers close to the ones on crystal you posted..... I was trying to find, now that I am home, my old tests with 2 raid 0 840 pro in SATA III controlled by either x58 or x79 chipsets and I do recall to have both AS-SSD and crystalmark but I couldn't find....But I remember to have decided was not worth the effort to raid the drives. What I did found was 3 840 pro in raid 0 using a LSI RAID controller. It is interesting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The result between AS SSD & Crystaldiskmark should be close. Using Plextor M5S bench as an example: *[single drive]* & *[raid0]*.

I can tell something wrong with your raid0 (using the two native intel 6Gb/s ports) bench result because my cheap Plextor M5S 128GB x 2 raid0 can beat your result.


----------



## Joa3d43

...some humour for when HOMECINEMA gets here...like my new disk ?







( RAMDisk that is )


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...some humour for when HOMECINEMA gets here...like my new disk ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( RAMDisk that is )


I come home from a 12hr day and I see this



























I think that I need to replace this absolute CRAP


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> AwesomeI just pickedup a 3930k that went to windows at 155 at 1.44v no 160 and I want to see what other people's voltages are.. hmm so when I get ahold of the chip I am gona see if it goes alot lower than1.44 wow maybe... Iwonder if this is a bad sign.


I think that's pretty good for a 6 core.....









HOMECINEMA-PC, that's a RAMdisk Joa3d43 posted...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think that's pretty good for a 6 core.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, that's a RAMdisk Joa3d43 posted...


Yeah I know I saw the fine print
But still my raid0 is still lacking in synthetic benchmarks , but in reality to me it runs really well considering ive had it for years moves my files bloody quick 380mb p/s is still no slouch


----------



## alancsalt

My Vertex 4 ...
new


now


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> snip
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, that's a RAMdisk Joa3d43 posted...


...but a nice 2666MHz RAMDisk ! ...took apart my SSD the other day - looks like lots of RAM bits in there...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im thinking that maybe one of em agility 3's of mine might be degraded







?


----------



## devilhead

strage why don't show read ms







throwing some error







maybe need to try some diferent version...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think that's pretty good for a 6 core.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, that's a RAMdisk Joa3d43 posted...


Awesome Seller got it close to 5ghz at 155 and 1.48v

I am trying to find an LN2 pot to christen the beast with, when it arrives at my place. See just how high I can get her.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The result between AS SSD & Crystaldiskmark should be close. Using Plextor M5S bench as an example: *[single drive]* & *[raid0]*.
> 
> I can tell something wrong with your raid0 (using the two native intel 6Gb/s ports) bench result because my cheap Plextor M5S 128GB x 2 raid0 can beat your result.


Yep, you are correct. The numbers should be close to devilhead numbers below (since specs of both drives are similar), perhaps with sequential up to 900 high or 1000. Not sure what went wrong with that raid 0. Thanks for pointing out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> strage why don't show read ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throwing some error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe need to try some diferent version...


----------



## Mydog

Anyone here tested the 4401 bios?
UEFI looks very different, and I can't adjust the MP in windows anymore in AI Suite II









And DAMN I'm having a hard time with this new 4960X so far. OK OK, I've been at it for only one hour and the temps looks good but I'm not getting it where I want it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Anyone here tested the 4401 bios?
> UEFI looks very different, and I can't adjust the MP in windows anymore in AI Suite II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DAMN I'm having a hard time with this new 4960X so far. OK OK, I've been at it for only one hour and the temps looks good but I'm not getting it where I want it.


What???? You already got a sample of 4960x?????









I am jealous....

BTW- either the BIOS is not mature yet for the 4960x or you are too impatient


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thatsnot fair NDA
NDA!!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What???? You already got a sample of 4960x?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> thatsnot fair NDA
> NDA!!


Oh! Did I say it was a retail?? Nooo!! you must have heard wrong.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Oh! Did I say it was a retail?? Nooo!! you must have heard wrong.


kkkkk I known is not retail but that does not make me feel any less jealous

























EDIT - I always considered myself a dog person...But I think I hate dogs now!!!!








Good luck mydog and keep us informed where you manage to go with this new cough* 3930k cough*







you have in hands


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah no less jealous. And it should still be NDA!

I know someone with a truckload of retail 4960x

Doesn't mean I can get or afford one.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah no less jealous. And it should still be NDA!
> 
> I know someone with a truckload of retail 4960x
> 
> Doesn't mean I can get or afford one.


Yes I know NDA, NDA. At least I'm not postin any screens








Well I can afford at least one for now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> kkkkk I known is not retail but that does not make me feel any less jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - I always considered myself a dog person...But I think I hate dogs now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mydog and keep us informed where you manage to go with this new 3930k you have in hands


Hmm







did I say it wasn't a retail









Doesn't say Intel Confidential on it


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes I know NDA, NDA. At least I'm not postin any screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can afford at least one for now





Hmm







did I say it wasn't a retail









Doesn't say Intel Confidential on it









hmpfrrr...I am not listening anymore







I am not playing with you anymore
















Nice...As I said keep us posted about how far you manage to go with this new cough* 3970k cough* you got


----------



## tatmMRKIV

So basically he works for a retailer. And wants to rub it in our faces. Good luck with your 4.whatever ghz clock while I will be happily chopping a daily of 5+ghz

with alot cheaper of a cooling unit.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> So basically he works for a retailer. And wants to rub it in our faces. Good luck with your 4.whatever ghz clock while I will be happily chopping a daily of 5+ghz
> 
> with alot cheaper of a cooling unit.


I'm not working for a retailer but I know one








"No screens or CPUz until NDA lifts, talk as much as you can" I got told









This is the first time I've got hardware before release since the 980X days, back in 2010 I got my hands on three 980X ES in January four months ahead of release. Managed to kill a Q3FE on LN2 but the other two got sold and are still working today.

And I still got my trusty 3960X that does 5 GHz at 1,41 vcore


----------



## tatmMRKIV

man now i ameven more jealous stop replying before yougo make me kill myself from this depression


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> kkkkk I known is not retail but that does not make me feel any less jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - I always considered myself a dog person...But I think I hate dogs now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mydog and keep us informed where you manage to go with this new cough* 3930k cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have in hands


LooooL








Mydog is a cpu impoter / exporter
Lucky bastard


----------



## tatmMRKIV

So far from the voltages and clocks I've seen waiting for a revision isn't a bad idea.
1.48v for 4.9 on the 4960x


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> So far from the voltages and clocks I've seen waiting for a revision isn't a bad idea.
> 1.48v for 4.9 on the 4960x


By the time it 'run in ' vcore will be 1.56 like nearly all of em hexys


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> man now i ameven more jealous stop replying before yougo make me kill myself from this depression


Don't do that








I know a guy in the US that getsCPU's early, I might set you up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog is a cpu impoter / exporter
> Lucky bastard


I wish I was
I'm only a hardware nuts like you guys just maybe a bit older than the most of you, just a bit








And now I'll have to put my grandson (3) to bed


----------



## tatmMRKIV

After all the trouble it'd be more money than it's worth I am sure. Thanks anyways though!

Plus I just had a good 3930k overnighted by a fellow OCN member and I feel like a dbag if i returned it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Don't do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy in the US that getsCPU's early, I might set you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was
> I'm only a hardware nuts like you guys just maybe a bit older than the most of you, just a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'll have to put my grandson (3) to bed


'69 was a good year


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> '69 was a good year


So was 68


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> '69 was a good year


Agreed, that was the year of me as well!


----------



## alancsalt

'52 was the peak of the "baby boom"........


----------



## Mydog

Damn there are a lot of oldies here at OCN








Suddenly I don't feel so old.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Suddenly I feel REALLY young.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> '69 was a good year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So was 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Agreed, that was the year of me as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> '52 was the peak of the "baby boom"........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn there are a lot of oldies here at OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly I don't feel so old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ahhh yes OLDCLOCK.NET LooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Suddenly I feel REALLY young.


No worries there JUNIOR


----------



## alancsalt

Glad I could cheer you'se all up!









And uh, HOMECINEMA, now you know why I'm slower than you.....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Glad I could cheer you'se all up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And uh, HOMECINEMA, now you know why I'm slower than you.....


...not to worry, many of 'us' can still behave like immature 14-year-olds when it gets to overclocking...MOAR V-Core, MOAR V-Core !!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> '69 was a good year


Oh yeah...69 rocks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Glad I could cheer you'se all up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And uh, HOMECINEMA, now you know why I'm slower than you.....


What ? Are you gonna use that one on me are ya ? Good grief









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not to worry, many of 'us' can still behave like immature 14-year-olds when it gets to overclocking...MOAR V-Core, MOAR V-Core !!


Well not all of us eh !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh yeah...69 rocks.


Yeah good ol' 1969 a different time . No speed cameras or seat belts or PC's ......... Unfortunately i was a babe missed out on all the ' Free Love " damn it








But im pretty bloody certain salty didnt . Lucky buggar


----------



## alancsalt

The only bad bit was that "free love" only lasted two years before women's lib came along and suddenly us blokes were all male chauvinist pigs..........damn........ruined everything...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The only bad bit was that "free love" only lasted two years before women's lib came along and suddenly us blokes were all male chauvinist pigs..........damn........ruined everything...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The only bad bit was that "free love" only lasted two years before women's lib came along and suddenly us blokes were all male chauvinist pigs..........damn........ruined everything...


...some things go in cycles







...and hopefully fast enough cycles to still be relevant for the older generation


----------



## z0ki

Guys i got some EK waterblocks for my RIVE, as im doing a whole new build soon with the 900D (still undecided if i'll wait till the 4930k or not) And i noticed for some reason EK have put 2 different thermal pads in the box, but the thing is they tell me there is only 1 thermal pad strip that is then cut in to size to fit in accordance with the mosfets or vrm's or whatever.. But i have 2 that are the same size but different thickness?

Confused as hell









Mind the poor grammar here, typing on my phone lads lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys i got some EK waterblocks for my RIVE, as im doing a whole new build soon with the 900D (still undecided if i'll wait till the 4930k or not) And i noticed for some reason EK have put 2 different thermal pads in the box, but the thing is they tell me there is only 1 thermal pad strip that is then cut in to size to fit in accordance with the mosfets or vrm's or whatever.. But i have 2 that are the same size but different thickness?
> 
> Confused as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind the poor grammar here, typing on my phone lads lol


I ran into that with EK's kit for GPU blocks recently. If you take the protective strip off the two items (not the sticky back part but the front part), one of them will show thin pre cut-lines, but not the other...this presumes that EK's approach to GPU block and RIVE block packaging is similar / the same


----------



## Sunreeper

96 represent? Maybe hopefully


----------



## Mydog

I've got to agree with this review of IB-E on HardOCP

http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/30/intel_ivy_bridgee_core_i74960x_ipc_ocing_review/6#.UiHP7NJkNyx

I've got the same experience on IB-E so far.


----------



## _REAPER_

I dont see a reason to upgrade from my CPU right now


----------



## Maximization

yeah the 3820 seems to be handling the star citizen pre alpha hanger allright i think i got enough horse power to run it, but things can change in a year who knows.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

96 OK I feel a lil less young. 91 is when it all went downhill

And that's basically how ivy sounds to me. Lower clocks that sandy but better IMC and possibly better pcie handling


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've got to agree with this review of IB-E on HardOCP
> 
> http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/30/intel_ivy_bridgee_core_i74960x_ipc_ocing_review/6#.UiHP7NJkNyx
> 
> I've got the same experience on IB-E so far.


...very interesting - I hope they lift the NDA soon (2 1/2 weeks?)...looking forward to your results !









One reason why I have not pushed my 3970X further than I already have (staying just below / around 1.5 vCore with very few exceptions, and with safe VCCSA/VTTs) is that it might have to last until Haswell-E comes out (and then potentially do some commercial duty) if I skip Ivy-E...

I have been fortunate enough to have a Sandy-E that runs low-v to 5.125GHz and with an IMC that easily handles 2666MHz mem, so the last thing I want to do is degrade it now....was thinking about a Ivy-E 49xx and may yet do that if I find a binned one that actually makes it worth it...

...but what I have read so far about Ivy-E (admittedly early) tests, the performance 'step-up' seems to be a bit like Ivy 3770K to Haswell 4770K (also not worth it IMO, at least for me given my delidded 3770K in another machine, though you never know about future steppings)...a nice Haswell-E 8core / DDR4 on the other hand...


----------



## Mydog

The only benefit so far on IB-E are the better IMC and PCI-e lanes

Looks like I'm not the only one testing retail IB-E http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2971097&postcount=232

This guy is on SS but 1,36 vcore still looks good for 5 GHz


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> The only benefit so far on IB-E are the better IMC and PCI-e lanes
> 
> Looks like I'm not the only one testing retail IB-E http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2971097&postcount=232
> 
> This guy is on SS but 1,36 vcore still looks good for 5 GHz


...nice link - thanks !







The one thing which also comes into play are the 'right' BIOS upgrades...I'm hoping for retail Ivy-E level-tests / reviews with the latest BIOS upgrades before I form an 'upgrade opinion'...just comes down whether one gets an 'average' or even below-average Ivy-E coming from a strong Sandy-E...

...there are enough folks I know in the LN2 community and they usually know quite quickly what the first retail stepping level performances are really like as they go through several of them at a time...from what I can gather, they do like the much better cold-bug performance of the Ivy-Es, but are underwhelmed by other 'improvements', other than the ones you mentioned (IMC etc)...none of this would be an issue if I were building a brand new machine on a RIVE...I'd likely go for the Ivy-E (once I had read the first retail reviews)...it's upgrading from a good Sandy-E which is a '?'


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've got to agree with this review of IB-E on HardOCP
> 
> http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/30/intel_ivy_bridgee_core_i74960x_ipc_ocing_review/6#.UiHP7NJkNyx
> 
> I've got the same experience on IB-E so far.


I was disappoint to see they only tested 1866mhz, I want to know if the IMC behaves like 3770k with higher frequency, darn NDAs spoil all the early info...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was disappoint to see they only tested 1866mhz, I want to know if the IMC behaves like 3770k with higher frequency, darn NDAs spoil all the early info...


I'm doing 2666 MHz now on a 2400 MHz platinum set (stock timings are 9-11-11-31 2T and I'm running 11-13-13







)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm doing 2666 MHz now on a 2400 MHz platinum set (stock timings are 9-11-11-31 2T and I'm running 11-13-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


DAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm doing 2666 MHz now on a 2400 MHz platinum set (stock timings are 9-11-11-31 2T and I'm running 11-13-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


SWEEET








I need to see and read more info before i take that plunge ( 49xx )


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think it might be time to start hoarding TEAM extreem 2600 kits

If i can find a binned 4940k and a sell my 3930k c1 sr0k9 I might upgrade


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it should equal less heaT but somehow it doesnt!


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm doing 2666 MHz now on a 2400 MHz platinum set (stock timings are 9-11-11-31 2T and I'm running 11-13-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...not sure if you can report on this yet w/49xx, but can you please try 5G and 5.125 G strap125 (or 5G and 5.1 G strap100) w/2400 &2666MHz memory ? What are the vCore and temps at that ? Inquiring minds would love to know







TX


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've got to agree with this review of IB-E on HardOCP
> 
> http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/30/intel_ivy_bridgee_core_i74960x_ipc_ocing_review/6#.UiHP7NJkNyx
> 
> I've got the same experience on IB-E so far.


since you have been playing around with it, what's the bottom line here: buy or skip?
have not read these couple of reviews, but people commenting on some ib-e threads don't seem too thrilled.
what am i gonna do with any processor; some benching and muti gpu gaming
what do i have now: a couple of 3930ks and a couple of rives, Titans and some other dual gpus, in addition to the sig rig

(my sig is understated, intentionally, so please ignore the sig rig for this question)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I too wopuld like to see whether or not IVY-e benefits from higher blk settings or if its the same as SB-e


----------



## Thernen

So just purchased my 3960x. Should I take it back and get the 4960x? Do we even know when will be out for sure?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> So just purchased my 3960x. Should I take it back and get the 4960x? Do we even know when will be out for sure?


basically yes you should it
it will be out in under a week


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> basically yes you should it
> it will be out in under a week


I got my new 3960x for $799 and guessing the 4960x will be $1000+


----------



## Maximization

trying to decide if these really are the max out cpu chips for the x79 or will intel release better binned ones in a few months


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> trying to decide if these really are the max out cpu chips for the x79 or will intel release better binned ones in a few months


^^^ this... I know folks who say that the 1st wave of retail releases is usually pretty good so that posted results entice others to buy...but there is also the opposite opinion out there - the fabs get better with each batch...

...early Haswell lead me to believe the latter, but may be I can find someone who bins these things...and it is not that I'm unhappy with my current setup, au contraire - but that makes upgrading all the more tricky...who wants to pay $1000+ to get something that performs equal or less to what they already have ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah for instance c2 3930ks can degrade from high vccsa alot easier than c1


----------



## Mydog

I need to pic up an SS unit from what I can see, my 4960X likes vcore still. I got a huge wall at 4,5 GHz which only need 1.25 vcore but I need 1.52 vcore for 4,7 GHz.

Testing the 0020 bios now, and from what I can see it's better for memory tweaking.

First bios I tested on my Rampage IV Extreme(4401) I needed 1,52 vcoree to get into win7 @ 4.7 GHz now with this 0020 I only need 1.3 vcore so something must be borked on 4401.

The new bios (4401 and 0020) looks a bit different.








New TurboV


----------



## provost

Where are you getting that new bios? I only see 4310 on asus site, and with 4310, my uefi does not look the same, as the screen shots above


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Where are you getting that new bios? I only see 4310 on asus site, and with 4310, my uefi does not look the same, as the screen shots above


Here's the official 4401 bios http://www.techpowerup.com/189399/asus-posts-official-ivy-bridge-e-bios-updates-for-its-lga2011-motherboards.html


----------



## alancsalt

The old poorly updated Asus support pages trick eh?


----------



## MerkageTurk

it is on Asus website for the Formula series plus now i have the option for 3200 memory overclock, that is so coool thanks mydog +rep


----------



## Gottex

0020 bios from *Shamino*
Shamino posted a bios for RIVE, RIVF and RIVG

updated x79 bios/tools


----------



## tatmMRKIV

DAMN now I am upset looks like BLK is a MAJOR thing wth these new chips!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> I got my new 3960x for $799 and guessing the 4960x will be $1000+


Pricing shows should be about 950 so just shy of a grand

Still wondering about temps on them going to buy a 4930k have no need for the extra cache i was going to buy another 3930k hopefully order it the day it comes out and have it overnighted to play with it.


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Pricing shows should be about 950 so just shy of a grand


Just not sure worth the extra $$ since got mine for $800.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> Just not sure worth the extra $$ since got mine for $800.


I would say keep yours or go 4930k most benchmarks anyways have the 3930k but the 4930k is suppose to be equal to the 3970x so I would get that and save some more cash for a loop etc. If not haswell-e will definetly be upgrade time with 8c/16t next year I think there calling for release in second quarter so sometime in the spring


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I need to pic up an SS unit from what I can see, my 4960X likes vcore still. I got a huge wall at 4,5 GHz which only need 1.25 vcore but I need 1.52 vcore for 4,7 GHz.
> 
> Testing the 0020 bios now, and from what I can see it's better for memory tweaking.
> 
> First bios I tested on my Rampage IV Extreme(4401) I needed 1,52 vcoree to get into win7 @ 4.7 GHz now with this 0020 I only need 1.3 vcore so something must be borked on 4401.
> 
> The new bios (4401 and 0020) looks a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New TurboV


Good stuff ...Shamino does know what he's doing (to say it lightly...







) I think I'm going to try that new BIOS on BIOS#2 (BIOS#1 took too long to get perfect w/2666)


----------



## Xynder Valcien

I'm getting really crap GFLOPs with a Xeon in a Rampage IV Gene. Any way to check if AVX is properly enabled in my setup, or if my board's thermally throttling the VRMs?

Getting 90GFLOPS at stock in IBT with an E5-2690, which is weird.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xynder Valcien*
> 
> I'm getting really crap GFLOPs with a Xeon in a Rampage IV Gene. Any way to check if AVX is properly enabled in my setup, or if my board's thermally throttling the VRMs?
> 
> Getting 90GFLOPS at stock in IBT with an E5-2690, which is weird.


is it on regular or high or very high OR maximum?

regular is around there


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> is it on regular or high or very high OR maximum?
> 
> regular is around there


I test on high to maximum (30GB), and they're all pretty much around there. I'm just curious, because that would mean there's no difference in terms of GFLOPS between the E5 and my previous 2600K.

I've got fans running on the VRM sinks as well, so that's probably not the cause. CPU load temps are around 55C.


----------



## Thernen

So does this new BIOS improve anything when using a 3960x?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

maybe it's the clock speed? My 3930k is 111gflops @ very high for comparison at 4.85


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> maybe it's the clock speed? My 3930k is 111gflops @ very high for comparison at 4.85


If you get 111GFLOPs then I believe nothing's wrong with my system, since it works out around the same as mine in terms of GFLOPs per GHz per core.

I'll just run some Cinebench/3DMark and see how it goes.

Cheers!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xynder Valcien*
> 
> If you get 111GFLOPs then I believe nothing's wrong with my system, since it works out around the same as mine in terms of GFLOPs per GHz per core.
> 
> I'll just run some Cinebench/3DMark and see how it goes.
> 
> Cheers!


good luck


----------



## _REAPER_

When I get home in December I am going to shoot for 5ghz, I will have 3 titans so I should not have any bottleneck at 5ghz. What do you guys think?


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Well, I'm getting 12.7 points in Cinebench CPU, so that's good. Perhaps it's just AVX not working properly.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2deltj


----------



## Gottex

New Rampage IV Extreme *BIOS 4403*
Support Intel IVB-E series CPU
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36844-New-Rampage-IV-Extreme-BIOS-4403&country=&status=

Still looking for download links ...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> New Rampage IV Extreme *BIOS 4403*
> Support Intel IVB-E series CPU
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36844-New-Rampage-IV-Extreme-BIOS-4403&country=&status=
> 
> Still looking for download links ...


Yeah thats how RoG likes to do things. forum first
If you hang out on their forums its great! But if not.. not so much


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah thats how RoG likes to do things. forum first
> If you hang out on their forums its great! But if not.. not so much


If running 3960x should we even use this BIOS? Does it add anything for this CPU?


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> If running 3960x should we even use this BIOS? Does it add anything for this CPU?


From what I have learned this new bios won't give anything for SB-E generation except new UEFI look and some options like favorites, thats about it, so I'll stay with my stable 4206


----------



## Gottex

Links for *4403 bios*
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=fr-fr&m=Rampage%20IV%20Extreme&p=1&s=42&os=8&hashedid=r7FZemJak3vMbWHg

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4403.zip


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> If running 3960x should we even use this BIOS? Does it add anything for this CPU?


RoG forums always say," do not update bios unless you are experiencing issues. "
My bios is 3301


----------



## MerkageTurk

it gives high frequency memory options too which is a +


----------



## kcuestag

What kind of stability tests do you guys run on SB-E? I run Prime 95 with 1792 or 1344 FFT's and using +95% of the RAM. The thing is I've had 101 BSOD's lately on Arma 3 since upgrading to the Developer Version and I am not sure if it's unstable OC or a game issue because I've been running Prime 95 for hours and I get no issues....

The BSOD's are totally random, maybe I played a whole day of Arma 3 with no issues and next day I have two 101 BSOD's while playing Arma 3 (Developer version).

I'm thinking of blaming the game, since I can still play Battlefield 3 just fine as well as running Prime 95 for a couple of hours.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I use aida 64 and a combination of IBT. if it runs IBT max its fine
AIDA runs cooler than the rest but you only get a 30day trial. tells you all the voltages but I have had aida 24 hour stable clocks crash quick with IBT


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I use aida 64 and a combination of IBT. if it runs IBT max its fine
> AIDA runs cooler than the rest but you only get a 30day trial. tells you all the voltages but I have had aida 24 hour stable clocks crash quick with IBT


I'll give IBT a try then, thanks.









What's the official download link for it? I see it posted on forums but can't find an official site for it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What kind of stability tests do you guys run on SB-E? I run Prime 95 with 1792 or 1344 FFT's and using +95% of the RAM. The thing is I've had 101 BSOD's lately on Arma 3 since upgrading to the Developer Version and I am not sure if it's unstable OC or a game issue because I've been running Prime 95 for hours and I get no issues....
> 
> The BSOD's are totally random, maybe I played a whole day of Arma 3 with no issues and next day I have two 101 BSOD's while playing Arma 3 (Developer version).
> 
> I'm thinking of blaming the game, since I can still play Battlefield 3 just fine as well as running Prime 95 for a couple of hours.


Just the other day I was setting up the 3930k to fold for the next month, I used to use cinebench to find a rough place for voltage to start fine tuning using IBT to get the voltages dialled in.

Running the intel XTU benchmark recently it is a lot tougher to pass than cinebench, so used that for initial testing. Got intel XTU bench stable, then went to fine tune with IBT.
Fine tuning was not required, xtu bench stable was also IBT stable. So started it folding, 2 days in now & no problem so far.

Not sure if it would be prime 95 stable or not, i won't run prime95, but if it runs full load folding for the month, I'd call it reasonably stable.


----------



## kcuestag

What kind of tests you do with IBT? 10 passes on Maximum stress level?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

just one. I could do more but its probably not necessary. Well I really can't either because i don't have that fantastic of a cooling situation and I don't like heating my chip up and IBT peaks a few cores to 75. Also havent settled on what clock I am staying at. eithe rgo to 5 now or wait till I get a block tubing and fittings and liquid. then who knows where I will go with an ac unit hahaahhaa

I use aida to dial in my voltages and leave it on for a day and then see how IBT likes it seems to work for now..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> just one. I could do more but its probably not necessary. Well I really can't either because i don't have that fantastic of a cooling situation and I don't like heating my chip up and IBT peaks a few cores to 75. Also havent settled on what clock I am staying at. eithe rgo to 5 now or wait till I get a block tubing and fittings and liquid. then who knows where I will go with an ac unit hahaahhaa
> 
> I use aida to dial in my voltages and leave it on for a day and then see how IBT likes it seems to work for now..


I did 5 runs at 4.7GHz (Vcore around 1.38-1.4v and VTT/VCCSa at 1.10v) and no issues, max core hit 70ºC and others stayed below 66ºC (All my rad fans are on really low speed right now).

I'll let it run some more later and combine it with Prime 95.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

that sounds good. Aida is better than IET as far as I can see it runns 100 more constant shows you all the voltages vccsa, ppl, vtt. vcore, VID, gives you an average of them a max min graphs. other than that it seems the same as IET
You can probably drop your vcore a little bit I am doing 4.9 at 1.386v vcore, vccsa 1.295, vtt 1.204, and ppl 1.727, but then again you probably have a higher blk than i do

also ram speeds effect vccsa i am doing 4 sticks at 2450mhz but I have a really wierd issue wit only 75% of my ram capacity appearing Bios tells me 4 sticks at proper speed, cpuid says I am quad but windows isn't reading one of my sticks STILL


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> that sounds good. Aida is better than IET as far as I can see it runns 100 more constant shows you all the voltages vccsa, ppl, vtt. vcore, VID, gives you an average of them a max min graphs. other than that it seems the same as IET
> You can probably drop your vcore a little bit I am doing 4.9 at 1.386v vcore, vccsa 1.295, vtt 1.204, and ppl 1.727, but then again you probably have a higher blk than i do
> 
> also ram speeds effect vccsa i am doing 4 sticks at 2450mhz but I have a really wierd issue wit only 75% of my ram capacity appearing Bios tells me 4 sticks at proper speed, cpuid says I am quad but windows isn't reading one of my sticks STILL


No, you have a golden 3930k, I can't do that.









Also, 1.295v VCCSA and 1.1204v VTT? You seriously need to drop those below 1.2v or you are going to degrade ur chip VERY fast.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have C1 its supposedly safe. its good at 4.85 and am trying to get it on 4.9. Chip does blk 155, not doing blk 155. As I do not have a mobo block. Not yet atleast.
it was doing 4.9 at 1.35-1.36 vcore with the vccsa that high every lil bump.. I am trying to figure out what keeps triggering watchdog

My chip i sold recently did 4.7 at 1.36

so I did what you said and now its around vcore1.4 vccsa1.375 ppl1.667 vtt1.179 not passing IBT high yet


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Mydog

I must be doing something wrong or bios/drivers might be imature atm.

I've got a huge wall from 4,6 GHz 1,33vcore to 4,7 GHz on 1,53 vcore, compared to my 3960X that does 5,1 GHz on 1,52 Vcore.


----------



## kcuestag

I have an idea, give me either of those CPU's and I'll leave them at 4.6GHz.









My 3930k needs ~1.35-1.36v for 4.6GHz and around 1.38-1.4v for 4.7GHz, not a golden chip but not bad either compared to my old C1 3930k which needed 1.41v for 4.6GHz.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have an idea, give me either of those CPU's and I'll leave them at 4.6GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3930k needs ~1.35-1.36v for 4.6GHz and around 1.38-1.4v for 4.7GHz, not a golden chip but not bad either compared to my old C1 3930k which needed 1.41v for 4.6GHz.


I'm not parting with my good old C1 3960X that does 5 GHz at 1.41 Vcore and 4.7 GHz at 1.34 vcore








Still not sure about this 4960X, I'll have to test it on LN2 before I make up my mind.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> From this ..........
> 
> I think that I need to replace this absolute CRAP


To this ......









Replaced Agility 3 , got 2nd 256gb 840 Pro , raided it up with the other one i had . Single biggest improvment ive done in ages


----------



## kcuestag

Nice! I'm considering moving from my Vertex 2 120GB to a Samsung 840 PRO 256GB mainly for storage (I'm already happy with my Vertex 2, even though it's almost 3 years old.







).


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Nice speeds. I should probably go get another SSD to do RAID, but I'm getting the storport.sys BSODs once a day or so









What version of drivers are you guys running?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> To this ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced Agility 3 , got 2nd 256gb 840 Pro , raided it up with the other one i had . Single biggest improvment ive done in ages


Did you use the raid intel software in DOS while preparing the two drives? Nice speeds.

4960x review out

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7255/intel-core-i7-4960x-ivy-bridge-e-review


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what is that crap? no windows 8? Maybe I should just downgrade and etc. but then my ssd is ruined I have to install disk drive and operate of standard d ummm Theres no nice way to say it so I won't...

I am pissed I have ruined my overclocks now
Chip doesn't work with lower vccsa than 1.3+ if not almost 1.4.. PPL is stupid vtt is stupid I am doing something cmpletely wrong somewhere and Have no a Idea how to figure out what... Hate this nonsense


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## tatmMRKIV

its changing the computers time so it means its reading less time when more time has gone by than displayed

stuff like this makes me miss linux


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> its changing the computers time so it means its reading less time when more time has gone by than displayed
> 
> stuff like this makes me miss linux


You do have to make changes to get it reading the time wrong though, most forum users wouldn't accidentally stumble into the bug.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Personally I don't even touch settings from windows. RoG forums will tell you time and time again ai suite is crap and messes stuff up for the future if you try overclocking from bios again


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Personally I don't even touch settings from windows. RoG forums will tell you time and time again ai suite is crap and messes stuff up for the future if you try overclocking from bios again


Most people don't make changes within windows when using a daily rig, mainly just for benching & trying to squeeze out an extra couple points.
Aisuite is about the worst of the OC software that comes with boards. Great boards, but weird software... WARNING - your processor is not overheating


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> benchmarking with Win8? that's cheating isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/news/9824_breaking_windows_8_benchmark_results_no_longer_accepted_at_hwbot/
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/hwbot-real-time-clock-windows-8-benchmarks-banned,23921.html


This is why you always work the bios and not in windows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nice! I'm considering moving from my Vertex 2 120GB to a Samsung 840 PRO 256GB mainly for storage (I'm already happy with my Vertex 2, even though it's almost 3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Hey there
I would , i tripled my performance









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xynder Valcien*
> 
> Nice speeds. I should probably go get another SSD to do RAID, but I'm getting the storport.sys BSODs once a day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What version of drivers are you guys running?


Gigabyte X79 64 bit raid driver
No IRST
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Did you use the raid intel software in DOS while preparing the two drives? Nice speeds.
> 
> 4960x review out
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7255/intel-core-i7-4960x-ivy-bridge-e-review


Yep , Gigabyte 64bit raid driver in bios and installed it when inatiallising the ssd's in win7 setup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You do have to make changes to get it reading the time wrong though, most forum users wouldn't accidentally stumble into the bug.


A little while ago id finished a largish bench session and found and read the ruling on win8 rolled back to win7 so i could still bench


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Most people don't make changes within windows when using a daily rig, mainly just for benching & trying to squeeze out an extra couple points.
> Aisuite is about the worst of the OC software that comes with boards. Great boards, but weird software... WARNING - your processor is not overheating


Haha exiting aisuite is like breathing to me I haven't seen that warning since my board was brand new. I never let any cores blip over 75 under any circumstances.(might break that rule soon I need to get to 5ghz) this is pissin me off

I don't have a mobo waterblock for those clocks to be a goal quite yet.. I got the fans and most radiators for it though. and 1 pump.. that pump might be able to power all the tubing and rads though get another pump when I can afford but this alphacool vp655 solo is a beast of a pump.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Haha exiting aisuite is like breathing to me I haven't seen that warning since my board was brand new. I never let any cores blip over 75 under any circumstances.(might break that rule soon I need to get to 5ghz) this is pissin me off
> 
> I don't have a mobo waterblock for those clocks to be a goal quite yet.. I got the fans and most radiators for it though. and 1 pump.. that pump might be able to power all the tubing and rads though get another pump when I can afford but this alphacool vp655 solo is a beast of a pump.


I have the phase changers so run sub-zero fairly often, aisuite kept popping up warnings about the cpu being cold


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> To this ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced Agility 3 , got 2nd 256gb 840 Pro , raided it up with the other one i had . Single biggest improvment ive done in ages


Very nice improvement, you might have some room to improve the 4K write which should be higher.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have the phase changers so run sub-zero fairly often, aisuite kept popping up warnings about the cpu being cold


haha damn I haven't been so fortunate as to get into subzero yet. Best cooling solution I have used is an h100 and "winter"(its not real winter itz AZ so its not like theres any snow anywhere but i figure this will give me some flexibility with lack of condensation for some instence 24/7s down the line ) (list:feser xhanger 480 and 360, 3 hp proliant delta fans)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have the phase changers so run sub-zero fairly often, aisuite kept popping up warnings about the cpu being cold


...I am a reluctant defender of AISuite, finding that its not inconsiderable bugs (your mobo is -139 C, w/o sub zero cooling, or your DRAM v = - 2.35v







) are outweighed by the benefits...every single HWBot record I have was done with AISuite...though doing OC through BIOS and not loading AISuite frees up additional CPU cycles...my main reason is that I go up to 5.125 to 5.2 for benching, whereby my daily is 4.875 @ 1.340v








...another set of (this time more detailed) review / comparisons of the new Ivy-E models here: http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4761/intel-core-i7-4960x---4930k--4820k-ivy-bridge-e-review-22nm-powerhouse ...seems to me that there is a 3-6% performance differential for 4960X > 3970X, though also an OC 'wall' at around 4.5GHz or the Ivy-E (which may be BIOS related for now)...put differently, if your Sandy-E clocks between 200 and 300MHz higher than Ivy-E (ie your Sandy-E goes 4.8GHz or faster), than an upgrade may not make much sense...again, qualifying this statement subject to future BIOS upgrades for Ivy-E.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I am a reluctant defender of AISuite, finding that its not inconsiderable bugs (your mobo is -139 C, w/o sub zero cooling, or your DRAM v = - 2.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are outweighed by the benefits...every single HWBot record I have was done with AISuite...though doing OC through BIOS and not loading AISuite frees up additional CPU cycles...my main reason is that I go up to 5.125 to 5.2 for benching, whereby my daily is 4.875 @ 1.340v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...another set of (this time more detailed) review / comparisons of the new Ivy-E models here: http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4761/intel-core-i7-4960x---4930k--4820k-ivy-bridge-e-review-22nm-powerhouse ...seems to me that there is a 3-6% performance differential for 4960X > 3970X, though also an OC 'wall' at around 4.5GHz or the Ivy-E (which may be BIOS related for now)...put differently, if your Sandy-E clocks between 200 and 300MHz higher than Ivy-E (ie your Sandy-E goes 4.8GHz or faster), than an upgrade may not make much sense...again, qualifying this statement subject to future BIOS upgrades for Ivy-E.


Aisuite does have it's uses, but has some strange quirks. I use the OCKey more often when changing things in windows.

It would be nice if ivy-e brought more to the table for air & water coolers, judging by what has been shown so far it isn't upgrade worthy from current 2011 chips for most OCNers.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I am a reluctant defender of AISuite, finding that its not inconsiderable bugs (your mobo is -139 C, w/o sub zero cooling, or your DRAM v = - 2.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are outweighed by the benefits...every single HWBot record I have was done with AISuite...though doing OC through BIOS and not loading AISuite frees up additional CPU cycles...my main reason is that I go up to 5.125 to 5.2 for benching, whereby my daily is 4.875 @ 1.340v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...another set of (this time more detailed) review / comparisons of the new Ivy-E models here: http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4761/intel-core-i7-4960x---4930k--4820k-ivy-bridge-e-review-22nm-powerhouse ...seems to me that there is a 3-6% performance differential for 4960X > 3970X, though also an OC 'wall' at around 4.5GHz or the Ivy-E (which may be BIOS related for now)...put differently, if your Sandy-E clocks between 200 and 300MHz higher than Ivy-E (ie your Sandy-E goes 4.8GHz or faster), than an upgrade may not make much sense...again, qualifying this statement subject to future BIOS upgrades for Ivy-E.


Me and two buddies have now tested four IB_E's between on three different mobos, R4E, R4F and UD7, and we all share the same experience with the OC'ing wall at 4.5-4.6 GHz. All have been tested on water cooling from H100 to huge custom setup. I even tried with my water-chiller with water temps at 4 C without any changes in the results. Not sure if this is Bios or driver related or if the IB-E really are that bad OC'ers a part from subzero OC'ing.

Not sure what I'm going to do with this 4960X as I've got a 3960X here that does 5 GHz on 1,41 Vcore.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Me and two buddies have now tested four IB_E's between on three different mobos, R4E, R4F and UD7, and we all share the same experience with the OC'ing wall at 4.5-4.6 GHz. All have been tested on water cooling from H100 to huge custom setup. I even tried with my water-chiller with water temps at 4 C without any changes in the results. Not sure if this is Bios or driver related or if the IB-E really are that bad OC'ers a part from subzero OC'ing.
> 
> *Not sure what I'm going to do with this 4960X* as I've got a 3960X here that does 5 GHz on 1,41 Vcore.


If you're really stuck I can send my shipping addy!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you're really stuck I can send my shipping addy!


Not before I've tested it on cold juice








It's a retail and I still got seven days left to change my mind and get a full refund from where I bought it.


----------



## Maximization

The reviews of Ivys are not that exciting


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/26p87g

At least one will when cold......


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/26p87g


Already seen that one at Hwbot but I want 6 jiggahertz with all core and HT running Vantage and 3DM11


----------



## alancsalt

Good point, but not looking that promising ATM...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Good point, but not looking that promising ATM...


Highest I've seen so far is 5,5 GHz on LN2 6 cores 12 threads but I'll bet you Kingpin, Andre and the other guys has a 6 GHz retail IB-E already.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Me and two buddies have now tested four IB_E's between on three different mobos, R4E, R4F and UD7, and we all share the same experience with the OC'ing wall at 4.5-4.6 GHz. All have been tested on water cooling from H100 to huge custom setup. I even tried with my water-chiller with water temps at 4 C without any changes in the results. Not sure if this is Bios or driver related or if the IB-E really are that bad OC'ers a part from subzero OC'ing.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do with this 4960X as I've got a 3960X here that does 5 GHz on 1,41 Vcore.


That's good to know I was going to buy a new 4930k to replace my 3930k that is not only a bad ocer but even now getting bsod at stock and I have had it for two months but contacted intel doing rma maybe the lottery will hit this time around. Cheaper then buying a new processor I guess.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Good point, but not looking that promising ATM...
> 
> 
> 
> Highest I've seen so far is 5,5 GHz on LN2 6 cores 12 threads but I'll bet you Kingpin, Andre and the other guys has a 6 GHz retail IB-E already.
Click to expand...

AFAIK they get to "bin" trays of them. Something your "average guy" just doesn't have the opportunity to do.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/26p87g
> 
> At least one will when cold......


...even w/LN2, it's 1.824v is 'out there'...

...hoping to see a review of the new 10core and 12core Ivy-EP Xeons as well...the 10c looks very interesting because of some design differences, and who knows, locked or not some may do the 'strap125' thing?!, no ? With a bit of BCLK on top - that could be a nice one...I know, dreaming in technicolor


----------



## deafboy

With that many volts that is a pretty disappointing result... what a shame


----------



## xarot

So I added the third GTX 780..did something different this time. RIVE supports this configuration but you need the ASRock bridge that's hard to find. I found mine in eBay. Also it's possible to crush the front panel HD Audio, USB and FP connectors, I used extensions so I would not destroy the case headers. Seems to be running fine though.

Not sure yet if the biggest factor for me is:

1) Higher boost clocks at lower temps
2) Better performance when 3-way SLI works properly, at lower (probably 863 MHz) clocks. One card runs at x16, the rest at X8.

I put the cards in...sorry for the really bad quality.











Then checked the lanes...



Enabled 3-way SLI...



And enabled PCIe 3.0...



First test, cards at stock but fans at 85%. Don't know if good or not, I guess good (#70 on Fire Strike HOF).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1169795?


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gigabyte X79 64 bit raid driver
> No IRST


It isn't the one found on their website, is it?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Just got really bad news about the memory factory exploding. Guys be aware. If you plan on buying something with memory (SSD, RAM etc) prices will go up soon...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> A pedestal is a great idea!
> I would cram 2 480s in it and have EVEN MOAR RADS! (Man I have the watercooling bug now...)
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, if there is anyone out there thinking of buying any hardware with memory chips in them (GPU, SSDs, RAM) may i suggest doing so now before prices skyrocket (anyone remember what happened with hard disks), as there has been a massive explosion at a Hynxix Fab today
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/faith/far-east-memory-shipments-on-hold-after-hynix-explosions/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> So I added the third GTX 780..did something different this time. RIVE supports this configuration but you need the ASRock bridge that's hard to find. I found mine in eBay. Also it's possible to crush the front panel HD Audio, USB and FP connectors, I used extensions so I would not destroy the case headers. Seems to be running fine though.
> 
> Not sure yet if the biggest factor for me is:
> 
> 1) Higher boost clocks at lower temps
> 2) Better performance when 3-way SLI works properly, at lower (probably 863 MHz) clocks. One card runs at x16, the rest at X8.
> 
> I put the cards in...sorry for the really bad quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then checked the lanes...
> 
> 
> 
> Enabled 3-way SLI...
> 
> 
> 
> And enabled PCIe 3.0...
> 
> 
> 
> First test, cards at stock but fans at 85%. Don't know if good or not, I guess good (#70 on Fire Strike HOF).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1169795?


If anyone need 1 of those bridges I have some I am giving away in the freebie section! other than that you can get them for 5$ a piece if you snail mail asrock

I needed one for 3way sli gtx 680s


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Can anyone answer this for me:

I'm looking to run two titans on my R4E in SLI, and using the EK Supremacy bridge in a parallel configuration. I've seen the diagrams on PPCs, but it's a bit confusing. Could someone please tell me which is the correct link to use. I'm just concerned about it being the right height.

Thanks.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is why you always work the bios and not in windows


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> but don't you want to see the performance gains running the apps and games in your operating system of choice after one finds oc settings which take well?
> 
> personally I am quite obviously a total newb... I just set XMP and bump the mem freq up to 2400 and boot to desktop... but I''m here to learn.
> 
> I don't run AI Suite or MEI


Good point, for daily stuff it can be handy to use the OC software when tweaking settings. After finding the right settings I usually reboot do it in the bios, but the software is handier when you don't have to reboot as often.

Just noticed the avy, good flick
The Nightrider, remember him when you look at the night sky


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xynder Valcien*
> 
> It isn't the one found on their website, is it?


More than likely , but i got this off a UP4 driver disk









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> but don't you want to see the performance gains running the apps and games in your operating system of choice after one finds oc settings which take well?
> 
> personally I am quite obviously a total newb... I just set XMP and bump the mem freq up to 2400 and boot to desktop... but I''m here to learn.
> 
> I don't run AI Suite or MEI


Not really anymore benchies tell me if ive lost or gained

And out of the the bikies in that scene on the train platform which one is mudguts ? LooL
If your a fan of that movie you'll know......
BTW another CLASSIC Aussie flick


----------



## alancsalt

Mudguts?


----------



## Gottex

New Bios for X79 - *Rampage IV 4501 Bios*

Check the new Hot Bioses

P9X79-ASUS-4401
P9X79-DELUXE-ASUS-4401
P9X79-LE-ASUS-4401
P9X79-PRO-ASUS-4401
*Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501*
Rampage-IV-Formula-ASUS-4501
Rampage-IV-Gene-ASUS-4501
SABERTOOTH-X79-ASUS-4401

*DL link* - http://www.mediafire.com/folder/e3ibdsf17mk7q/Asus_biosses

Source: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36917-New-Bios-for-X79-Rampage-IV-4501-Bios


----------



## exyia

just ordered an open box RIVE! about $100 off

coming from a P9X79 Deluxe - sure not a huge step up probably, but it looks sexier and it's red instead of blue


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That damned Mel Gibson living without a care in he world!(citing american dad)

UGH kafluzawhadang THAT ASUS SUITE CAN BURN IN HELL!!!
I just found out it has been causing my system to error and BSOD God forsaken ccccccc0 error


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> just ordered an open box RIVE! about $100 off
> 
> coming from a P9X79 Deluxe - sure not a huge step up probably, but it looks sexier and it's red instead of blue


Yes you can overvolt EVERYTHING , so its a largish stepup


----------



## Mydog

4,8 GHz on the 4960X with more normal vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/93n4k1



The 4501 bios seem to have fixed the PLL Override problem


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 4,8 GHz on the 4960X with more normal vcore
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/93n4k1
> 
> 
> 
> The 4501 bios seem to have fixed the PLL Override problem


...much better







- it sure looked like a BIOS problem as almost every review(er) hit the wall at 4.5-4.6 before...fixing the PLL override issue seems to have done it.

Any idea about max RAM speed via 4960X IMC ?

BTW, FtW reported (here? elsewhere?) that some LN2ers who' went through a whole tray of 49xx to find a fast one let it be known that even w/extreme cooling, they seem to die at 1.8v and up


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - it sure looked like a BIOS problem as almost every review(er) hit the wall at 4.5-4.6 before...fixing the PLL override issue seems to have done it.
> 
> Any idea about max RAM speed via 4960X IMC ?
> 
> BTW, FtW reported (here? elsewhere?) that some LN2ers who' went through a whole tray of 49xx to find a fast one let it be known that even w/extreme cooling, they seem to die at 1.8v and up


...something 'weird' going on with OCN posting tech ? The above kept on cutting off in mid-sentence before (twice)...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

TRAYS!?!?!? OH MY GOD I HATE THEM

What do they do for a living? RAP? TRAP, DEAL DRUGS??!?!? MAKE DRUGS!?!?!? INVENT DRUGS?!?!/ I think they had to invent drugs to be able to afford all that...


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> how about temps?
> 
> EDIT; nevermind... I don't think it is going to matter with that deep freeze LN2 you're running.


I'm still on water cooling, my LN2 guy didn't com through for me this week


----------



## anubis1127

I got a new 3930k, well not new, but a different one, traded a fellow OCNer. His CPU wouldn't work with his RIVG, but seems to work fine in my RIVF, and my 3930k seemed to work fine in his RIVG, which made no sense to me, but I'm not complaining. This 3930k is supposed to be capable of 4.8-5.0ghz, so I'm pretty excited to try to OC this weekend, see what it can do.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> http://rog.asus.com/?s=4930K
> 
> No results for "4930K"
> 
> Try another search?


How about a link?


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## alancsalt

Hmmm...inconclusive...same conclusion as you...not that I can really afford to be interested...


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Mydog

Not sure what he's comparing, did he have a 980X before or??

So far my 4960X OC's worse than my 3960X but it's cooler than the 3960X at the volts which doesn't help me much when clocks are lower.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Jpmboy

So, what's the call... If you were in the market for a x960X chip today would it be a 3960/70X or a 4960X. ??


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> choice is an illusion... stuff either rocks or it doesn't.
> 
> ...that stuff ain't rockin'
> 
> it's functioning...


Your avatar








Pretty close to nearly the best album they ever put out


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> the newb must express who he is, imagery usually speaks louder than words \m/
> 
> specially when every other word that comes out of my mouth is... ah... needing some work.


Accurate statement







LoooL


----------



## Atto

I want to join this club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898886


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atto*
> 
> I want to join this club!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898886


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

How goes it Salty 1 ?


----------



## alancsalt

A pox on real life draining my upgrade money....looking for the light at the end of the funnel.......no exciting news at this point...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A pox on real life draining my upgrade money....looking for the light at the end of the funnel.......no exciting news at this point...


Tragic tales of woe and despair


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> well I would like to join also...
> 
> I am a little embarrassed to post a pick of the case I have the Gene IV hanging in right now, I can't even remember what kind it is lol... got it back in 2003.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898918


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> well I would like to join also...
> 
> I am a little embarrassed to post a pick of the case I have the Gene IV hanging in right now, I can't even remember what kind it is lol... got it back in 2003.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898918


That vcore
















http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> well I would like to join also...
> 
> I am a little embarrassed to post a pick of the case I have the Gene IV hanging in right now, I can't even remember what kind it is lol... got it back in 2003.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898918


No need to be embarrassed.

Balanced over the edge of the desk, dusty, left it insulated from the last sub-zero run & just slapped on the waterblock & leak testing while in use, rats nest of cables on the floor...

New pictures for the rest of the page should automatically look better in comparison.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for the validate real quick... I can update that right?
> 
> I am now trying to copy Darkcyde, trying to figure out how he got to 5Ghz with a lower voltage. Looking at yours now you may be able to help?
> 
> I am using an H100i cooler... I selected oc performance (low volt) in the bios and adjusted my memory freq to auto, 2400 didn't work.
> 
> maybe I should put that AI Suite and MEI back on to try and learn...?
> 
> EDIT; bios is 3602, getting ready to update


You need to go here 1st page might help or ask a question someone will answer you ..........







*i7-3820 Overclock Club*








and looking at that vals vcore I doubt low vcore settings are gonna help but you should lower vcore a BIT and up the LLC to ultra or extreme









Just looked at the front page and the bios screeners aren't showing..... bummer ...they are working now









Thanks Salty 1 for fixing that


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## MetalRacer

Sign me up for the club please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/snzapg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Just looked at the front page and the bios screeners aren't showing..... bummer


Fixed that for you....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalRacer*
> 
> Sign me up for the club please.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/snzapg


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## erayser

I have a question... I'm a little late to the x79 party. I was planning to update my rig this year around the time haswell came out. At that time, I was looking into IB-e to see if it would benefit me more with video editing and photoshop work, so I decided to skip the haswell train, and wait it out for IB-e. While I was waiting, I decided to update my current rig with 3 GTX 780's and update my 42" TV monitor with 3 BenQ 120hz monitors:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Since the IB-e reviews recently, I've considered saving my cash and jump back on the haswell train, but with all GPU's, waterblocks, and monitors I bought, I decided to commit to my original plan.

My question is... in one of the reviews, they mentioned that the 4960x wouldn't post unless the mobo bios was flashed to work with IB-e. When my RIVE board arrives, I presume it will have an older bios. Since the 4930k would be my first LGA2011 cpu, I presume I'll be able to flash my RIVE mobo with USB Flashback before installing the 4930k? Does that sound right?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I have a question... I'm a little late to the x79 party. I was planning to update my rig this year around the time haswell came out. At that time, I was looking into IB-e to see if it would benefit me more with video editing and photoshop work, so I decided to skip the haswell train, and wait it out for IB-e. While I was waiting, I decided to update my current rig with 3 GTX 780's and update my 42" TV monitor with 3 BenQ 120hz monitors:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the IB-e reviews recently, I've considered saving my cash and jump back on the haswell train, but with all GPU's, waterblocks, and monitors I bought, I decided to commit to my original plan.
> 
> My question is... in one of the reviews, they mentioned that the 4960x wouldn't post unless the mobo bios was flashed to work with IB-e. When my RIVE board arrives, I presume it will have an older bios. Since the 4930k would be my first LGA2011 cpu, I presume I'll be able to flash my RIVE mobo with USB Flashback before installing the 4930k? Does that sound right?


This is correct you will need to flash to latest . You could do it that way or put it the new bios on a usb stick and flash it through the bios , to me its easier


----------



## kzinti1

When I mounted my 2 Titans in their proper slots (finally) I had to remove my new audiocard.
The PCI-x1 slot is now inaccesible.
Is it possible to use my audiocard in one of the other slots?
I bought this RIVE back on June 2nd, so it's the latest version and I've installed the latest BIOS for when I can get away from this
i7-3930K rev. C2, as it really doesn't OC very well.
I'm checking the e-tailers several times a day looking for the i7-4930K.
I already have the parts to watercool the cpu and my twin Titans, except for the board itself, as I can find no chipset blocks except the ones from EK with the ugly circles all over them.


----------



## sniperpowa

Install soundcard like so you get full x16 lanes.


----------



## marc0053

I recently added a 200mm fan in front of the vrm heatsink and my cpu temps at 4.7GHz dropped about 12 degree C.
I'm now thinking of watercooling the motherboard to see if this would further reduce cpu temps.


----------



## Maximization

loaded 4403 bios, looks nice but i cannot break 5.0 now. I guess Intel really wants us to get ivy-e's. When you change mulitpler it enables turbo, when you disable turbo it changes multipliers to auto, crazy back and forth stuff.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> loaded 4403 bios, looks nice but i cannot break 5.0 now. I guess Intel really wants us to get ivy-e's. When you change mulitpler it enables turbo, when you disable turbo it changes multipliers to auto, crazy back and forth stuff.


The new bios' that support the ivy-e cpus may not be the best bios' for sandy-e.
I've never been a believer in constantly updating mobo bios', I update when there is an issue with the one that is currently flashed or if there is a new enabled feature I want to use.
Kind of the 'if it isn't broken, don't try to fix it' philosophy.


----------



## Maximization

i am curious if this new bios is limiting sandy's maybe is it also limiting Ivy's. I was actually thinking of the 4820k. I spent all day upgrading the bios and all the new drivers for both win 8 and vista ultimate today no issues with anything. I am ready to drop it in.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i am curious if this new bios is limiting sandy's maybe is it also limiting Ivy's. I was actually thinking of the 4820k. I spent all day upgrading the bios and all the new drivers for both win 8 and vista ultimate today no issues with anything. I am ready to drop it in.


The new ivy-e bios' are still undergoing improvement & getting better, if planning to drop in a new ivy-e cpu then updating the bios to prepare is a good plan.
Although backward compatible with sandy cpus, they are likely concentrating more on ivy improvement so it is possible that the new bios' could limit sandy's potential but it still works.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm considering getting 16GB (4x4GB) of Corsair Dominator Platinum in the near future (Maybe in 2-3 months time at most), and I'm wondering if it's worth the huge difference from buying the 1600MHz ones up to the 2133MHz.

The price difference is huge, 1600MHz (2x8GB) is around 150€ and 2133MHz (4x4GB) is 270€. Would it be worth it? I could also get the 1866MHz (4x4GB) for ~230€.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what you need to get is the cas 9 trident x 2400s for 110 per 8kit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638

2 of those

as a mod shouldn't you know that corsair is waay overpriced


----------



## alancsalt

Newegg in Spain?????


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what you need to get is the cas 9 trident x 2400s for 110 per 8kit
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638
> 
> 2 of those
> 
> as a mod shouldn't you know that corsair is waay overpriced


This kit? www.pccomponentes.com/g_skill_trident_x_ddr3_2400_pc3_19200_8gb_2x4gb_cl9.html

How would it compare to the Corsair Dominator Platinum? I know they're overpriced, but they're the best looking RAM for my taste.









Also I don't like those Trident X having 1.65v, I find that to be way too high. These are more expensive, but they use 1.5v while keeping CAS 9 too (I know, 2133MHz and not 2400MHz, not like I can do 2400 or want it







, I don't tend to OC RAM, I'd even be happy with 1600MHz lol).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Newegg in Spain?????


Nuevohuevo?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The new ivy-e bios' are still undergoing improvement & getting better, if planning to drop in a new ivy-e cpu then updating the bios to prepare is a good plan.
> Although backward compatible with sandy cpus, they are likely concentrating more on ivy improvement so it is possible that the new bios' could limit sandy's potential but it still works.


...the 49xx Ivy-E Bios might still need some improvement, but the top 4 Cinebench 11.5 for 6 cores is now in Ivy-E's hands (top chap w/5933 MHz on LN2







: ) http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2423608_pixy_cinebench_r11.5_core_i7_4930k_18.01_points


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm considering getting 16GB (4x4GB) of Corsair Dominator Platinum in the near future (Maybe in 2-3 months time at most), and I'm wondering if it's worth the huge difference from buying the 1600MHz ones up to the 2133MHz.
> 
> The price difference is huge, 1600MHz (2x8GB) is around 150€ and 2133MHz (4x4GB) is 270€. Would it be worth it? I could also get the 1866MHz (4x4GB) for ~230€.


... I have become a G.Skill TridentX fan over the past few months...

- had been using a TridentX 2400 32GB kit that runs 9-10-11-29-1N (stock 10-12-12-31.2N) at stock 1.65v...and goes as high as 2333 on 1.5v







...most high-speed 1.65v kits will run at 1.5v - in fact it is in their XMP because 'officially', 1.5v is the max...you might save some money by picking up a 2400 1.65v kit and running it a bit slower at 1.5v

- recently added 16GB TridentX 2666 (double-sided) kit which in the 3970X has gone 1346.7MHz and in the Ivy 1484MHz at HWBot, the latter at 1.65v

Corsair, Team and others make great memory, too...but TridentX has a pretty good track record


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, good for us benchmarkers, but for a gamer? (I think kcuestag is more a gamer?) Might raise minimum FPS... any other gaming benefits??


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, good for us benchmarkers, but for a gamer? (I think kcuestag is more a gamer?) Might raise minimum FPS... any other gaming benefits??


...as far as I understand his post, he wants to buy a 2133MHz 1.5v CL9 kit...I'm just suggesting that many a 2400 and up 1.65v kit can be used for that, and perhaps save some money in the process


----------



## alancsalt

Just ordered a Lepa 1600W to feed my 3970X and Quad GTX 580 setup.....Maybe I wont need a 2nd PSU with this, benching....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just ordered a Lepa 1600W to feed my 3970X and Quad GTX 580 setup.....Maybe I wont need a 2nd PSU with this, benching....


...nice


----------



## deafboy

Enjoy it!


----------



## marc0053

I'm considering the RIVE full waterblock for benching at 5.0GHz +
My current watercooling setup reaches cpu temps of 91C at 4.9GHz @1.39V
Do you guys think the mobo waterblock would help reduce cpu temps?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tatmMRKIV

not by that much


----------



## kzinti1

How necessary is it that the Southbridge be watercooled?
EK has a hybrid kit: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36758, that has a waterblock for the VRM/MOSFETS, and only a heatsink for the Southbridge with no waterblock.
I have yet to find a pic with this hybrid watercooler mounted, but apparently it does away with the Southbridge fan and the surrounding enclosure.
Any ideas about this or should the Southbridge chip also be watercooled?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> How necessary is it that the Southbridge be watercooled?
> EK has a hybrid kit: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36758, that has a waterblock for the VRM/MOSFETS, and only a heatsink for the Southbridge with no waterblock.
> I have yet to find a pic with this hybrid watercooler mounted, but apparently it does away with the Southbridge fan and the surrounding enclosure.
> Any ideas about this or should the Southbridge chip also be watercooled?


It's not really necessary. That would be fine to use.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Put the L206 malay 3820 back in











http://valid.canardpc.com/bukljc

P95 Blend 2hrs Its been awhile


----------



## marc0053

I just went ahead and ordered the motherboard waterblock








http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36758
This may be a cheaper solution because i was about to order a pump an phobya 1080 to reduce my cpu temps.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think it might be necessarty too cool the South bridge if you have a ton of graphics cards, thuis covering it.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I think it might be necessarty too cool the South bridge if you have a ton of graphics cards, thuis covering it.


Not really. It doesn't get hot, unless you are somehow overclocking your HDDs I don't see a purpose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> do we have a northbridge on these boards?
> 
> I just thought it's called "Chipset" being we have what was basically the northbridge on the processor now...


No northbridge on anything Intel post Sandy Bridge, it has been integrated into the processor, as you stated.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh ok I might just have to get an LE than

though I am overclocking my HDDs

-8 I think BTW what does that even do? and Is it something i need to stress test/ benchmark for stability?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just ordered a Lepa 1600W to feed my 3970X and Quad GTX 580 setup.....Maybe I wont need a 2nd PSU with this, benching....


1600 killerwasps ? !


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> man that is HUGE!!!
> 
> check with shilka over in the PSU section for help choosing the correct size PSU


...but very necessary with quad, oc'ed 580s and an oc'ed 3970x...watch the light dim in Alancsalt's neighborhood when he benches 'Vantage'


----------



## deafboy

Favorite thing about the LEPA: The physical size, lol, I don't know how they did it.

Thing I don't like about it, the pinout and cables.

Beast of a PSU though, great for quad fermi...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> man that is HUGE!!!
> 
> check with shilka over in the PSU section for help choosing the correct size PSU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Favorite thing about the LEPA: The physical size, lol, I don't know how they did it.
> 
> Thing I don't like about it, the pinout and cables.
> 
> Beast of a PSU though, great for quad fermi...


One thing to keep in mind with the Lepa G is its based on a Enermax something cant recall if its the MaXRevo or the Rovolution 87+

Anyway its a multi 12v rail PSU so be SURE not to overload a rail otherwise the OCP will kick in and the PSU will shut off

Not really sure 1600 watts is needed think a EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts could have done the same job just fine


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> One thing to keep in mind with the Lepa G is its based on a Enermax something cant recall if its the MaXRevo or the Rovolution 87+
> 
> Anyway its a multi 12v rail PSU so be SURE not to overload a rail otherwise the OCP will kick in and the PSU will shut off
> 
> Not really sure 1600 watts is needed think a EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts could have done the same job just fine


3930k with 4 x 580s can pull 1800w from the wall pretty easily, even just air cooling.
Gotta remember, once increasing the voltage & clocks, power can go through the roof.
Playing with a 780 on water last night, with a 4770k at 4.5ghz 1.27V (pretty average), once starting with the voltage hack the rig was pulling 850w from the wall on a 90% + psu.
No special cooling or tools, just pushing gpu clocks & volts on water for some benching.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 3930k with 4 x 580s can pull 1800w from the wall pretty easily, even just air cooling.
> Gotta remember, once increasing the voltage & clocks, power can go through the roof.
> Playing with a 780 on water last night, with a 4770k at 4.5ghz 1.27V (pretty average), once starting with the voltage hack the rig was pulling 850w from the wall on a 90% + psu.
> No special cooling or tools, just pushing gpu clocks & volts on water for some benching.


^^^ ...it's amazing how quickly things add up when oc'ing, and since I run 2050w in tandem Corsair PSUs, no more power problems

... a 3970X has a TDP of 150w at stock Turbo...I run mine up to 5.2 at which point it will be well over 400w...then there are 2x 7990s (4 GPUs) that can pull over a 1000w at 1.2v 1100/ 1575...never mind 1.3v+ GPU setups with 1230MHz / 1680MHz on GPUs ....so much for 'MOAR POWER







'


----------



## deafboy

Multi rail, but pretty giant rails... the LEPA is also physically smaller.

And Fermi (specifically salts) can eat a LOT of power.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Multi rail, but pretty giant rails... the LEPA is also physically smaller.
> 
> And Fermi (specifically salts) can eat a LOT of power.


...580s are legendary power-eaters - I've heard of some which died when over-volted by a bencher at OCN to the max, then just came back to life a few days later via even more power


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...580s are legendary power-eaters - I've heard of some which died when over-volted by a bencher at OCN to the max, then just came back to life a few days later via even more power


I have 2 EVGA GTX 580's and when trying to OC them very little on my 1000Watt PSU would restart. I would say pulling about 500watts each.


----------



## alancsalt

I have a "ton of graphics cards" (admittedly water cooled) over my pch, and it doesn't get hot...The hot ones are on the edge of the board by the CPU...

Ah guys, missed a page, just read it and rofled from one post to the other. You lit up my morning..

Currently running 1500W Silverstone plus 850W generic otherwise it blackscreens or reboots without error code on Silverstone alone. 3970X made it even easier to do that once everything's legs are stretched.
My worry is that LEPA may still be insufficient by itself. I'll see. (Have dedicated 20A wall socket)

This is only with everything overclocked to the max.....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> I have 2 EVGA GTX 580's and when trying to OC them very little on my 1000Watt PSU would restart. I would say pulling about 500watts each.


Sounds more like a crappy PSU that cant do its rated wattage then the cards pulling that much power

And no not saying your PSU is crap


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> I have 2 EVGA GTX 580's and when trying to OC them very little on my 1000Watt PSU would restart. I would say pulling about 500watts each.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sounds more like a crappy PSU that cant do its rated wattage then the cards pulling that much power
> 
> And no not saying your PSU is crap


This can be the case, my hx1000 from 2009 isn't what it used to be, thing can't even run a pair of 680s in sli anymore, shuts down the rig as soon as it starts pulling over 1000w from the wall, probably not even 800W getting to the rig anymore.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This can be the case, my hx1000 from 2009 isn't what it used to be, thing can't even run a pair of 680s in sli anymore, shuts down the rig as soon as it starts pulling over 1000w from the wall, probably not even 800W getting to the rig anymore.


My HX1000 went FUBAR after about 2 years


----------



## Mydog

Since I've got to wait until Friday before I get my LN2 I've hooked up my Hailea water chiller to the CPU-loop to see of that makes any difference on this 4960X. And water temps of 10C seem to help a bit as I now can do 4.8 GHz pretty stable and I can run some 2D benches at 4.9 GHz and 5 GHz(only 2 cores and no HT).

As usual my 2D times suck as my knowledge of the tweaks and how to OC-memory good is poor.









Wprime 32M and 1024M at 4.8 GHz


SuperPI 1M at 4.8 GHz


SuperPI 1M at 4.9 GHz


SuperPI 1M at 5 GHz


SuperPI 32M at 5 GHz


Pifast at 5 GHz


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Since I've got to wait until Friday before I get my LN2 I've hooked up my Hailea water chiller to the CPU-loop to see of that makes any difference on this 4960X. And water temps of 10C seem to help a bit as I now can do 4.8 GHz pretty stable and I can run some 2D benches at 4.9 GHz and 5 GHz(only 2 cores and no HT).
> 
> As usual my 2D times suck as my knowledge of the tweaks and how to OC-memory good is poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wprime 32M and 1024M at 4.8 GHz
> 
> 
> Pifast at 5 GHz


...getting there, though









...noticed 49xx Ivy-Es (most on LN2) are already taking Cinebench top spots for 6c / HWBot now...the fastest one at 5933GHz (LN2 obviously)

...once they get some more BIOS fixes in, Ivy-Es may yet come into their own...just wondering when Haswell-E will be released...q1-q2 2014 ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have a "ton of graphics cards" (admittedly water cooled) over my pch, and it doesn't get hot...The hot ones are on the edge of the board by the CPU...
> 
> Ah guys, missed a page, just read it and rofled from one post to the other. *You lit up my morning*..
> 
> -snip-.


I see what you did there (or is it all in my head?)


----------



## MetalRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Since I've got to wait until Friday before I get my LN2 I've hooked up my Hailea water chiller to the CPU-loop to see of that makes any difference on this 4960X. And water temps of 10C seem to help a bit as I now can do 4.8 GHz pretty stable and I can run some 2D benches at 4.9 GHz and 5 GHz(only 2 cores and no HT).
> 
> As usual my 2D times suck as my knowledge of the tweaks and how to OC-memory good is poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wprime 32M and 1024M at 4.8 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 1M at 4.8 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 1M at 4.9 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 1M at 5 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 32M at 5 GHz
> 
> 
> Pifast at 5 GHz


It's looking better with the cooler temps. I saw that link you posted for the 4501 bios but I haven't tried it, is it any better than the 0020?

This may be a dumb question but did you reinstall the chipset drivers after you swapped CPU's? I had a bunch of unknown devices showing in the manager after I swapped my chips.

Looking forward to some Ln2 results.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalRacer*
> 
> It's looking better with the cooler temps. I saw that link you posted for the 4501 bios but I haven't tried it, is it any better than the 0020?
> 
> This may be a dumb question but did you reinstall the chipset drivers after you swapped CPU's? I had a bunch of unknown devices showing in the manager after I swapped my chips.
> 
> Looking forward to some Ln2 results.


The 0020 should be implemented in the 4501 from what I've read over at KPC. Yes reinstalled the chipset drivers







still have one or two unknown devices tho.

I got four 780 Classified here and I've already insulated the mobo so I'm ready for the LN2, might even dress up two of the 780's with KPC fats


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> The 0020 should be implemented in the 4501 from what I've read over at KPC. Yes reinstalled the chipset drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have one or two unknown devices tho.
> 
> I got four 780 Classified here and I've already insulated the mobo so I'm ready for the LN2, might even dress up two of the 780's with KPC fats


Sounds like fun!

I am depressed today, looking at the cascade which didn't start right the other night, & it appears that the second stage compressor is dead...


----------



## Thernen

Ok I need help since RIVE is all apart right now. I am changing my 2 gtx 580's for 2 7970. I had the 580's in red slot 1 and red 3 before and my sound card in 2b black slot. With the 7970 in same slots and the EK bridge with the serial blank sound card can't fit in 2b. It's in 2a red. Is this going to affect the x16 slots?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Since I've got to wait until Friday before I get my LN2 I've hooked up my Hailea water chiller to the CPU-loop to see of that makes any difference on this 4960X. And water temps of 10C seem to help a bit as I now can do 4.8 GHz pretty stable and I can run some 2D benches at 4.9 GHz and 5 GHz(only 2 cores and no HT).
> 
> As usual my 2D times suck as my knowledge of the tweaks and how to OC-memory good is poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wprime 32M and 1024M at 4.8 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 1M at 4.8 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 1M at 4.9 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 1M at 5 GHz
> 
> 
> SuperPI 32M at 5 GHz
> 
> 
> Pifast at 5 GHz


Will it do 5gigs without chiller ? If not that's a let down man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> I am depressed today, looking at the cascade which didn't start right the other night, & it appears that the second stage compressor is dead...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO









Chin up fellow 69'er


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> I am depressed today, looking at the cascade which didn't start right the other night, & it appears that the second stage compressor is dead...


I hope you can get it fixed fast








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Will it do 5gigs without chiller ? If not that's a let down man


Sorry but no it can't atm, I hope more mature bioses will help in the future.

Efficiency looks good compared to 3960X.
Look at the Physic score on these two results:

3DMark11 3960X @ 5.1 GHz Physic Score 17261
3DMark11 4960X @ 4.8 GHz Physic Score 17227


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I hope you can get it fixed fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but no it can't atm, I hope more mature bioses will help in the future.
> 
> Efficiency looks good compared to 3960X.
> Look at the Physic score on these two results:
> 
> 3DMark11 3960X @ 5.1 GHz Physic Score 17261
> 3DMark11 4960X @ 4.8 GHz Physic Score 17227


That's a improvement fer sure . Latest bios bring it on









This is what I just had a go at took 3mins to work........



http://valid.canardpc.com/6kh3rk









My first foray into the 166 strap ! Vcore can come down heaps . I deserve a







or 3









Priming now on blend . Next higher blck and or up da multi


----------



## xarot

I'm a bit between rock and a hard place, I'd really want to get the 4960X but I already have a 3960X. But my 3960X is also damaged a bit, it is missing a capacitor and runs very, very hot probably due to that but is also rock stable (14 months now) overclocked to 4.4 GHz at 1.368 V with H100i cooling (max temps around 85 degrees on cores when priming overnight). With 4960X I could probably take it 200 MHz higher, run it cooler, and would probably also benefit my 3-way SLI 780 setup.

Decisions, decisions...







During the last few years I haven't thought about any bang and buck setups, I don't like mainstream like Haswell, and I like to fiddle around with new technology as well as older high end technology. What to do


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I'm a bit between rock and a hard place, I'd really want to get the 4960X but I already have a 3960X. But my 3960X is also damaged a bit, it is missing a capacitor and runs very, very hot probably due to that but is also rock stable (14 months now) overclocked to 4.4 GHz at 1.368 V with H100i cooling (max temps around 85 degrees on cores when priming overnight). With 4960X I could probably take it 200 MHz higher, run it cooler, and would probably also benefit my 3-way SLI 780 setup.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the last few years I haven't thought about any bang and buck setups, I don't like mainstream like Haswell, and I like to fiddle around with new technology as well as older high end technology. What to do


Wait for better 49xx vals = Better bios updates = better clocks


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's a improvement fer sure . Latest bios bring it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I just had a go at took 3mins to work........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6kh3rk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first foray into the 166 strap ! Vcore can come down heaps . I deserve a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priming now on blend . Next higher blck and or up da multi


...congrats







...it's always a good sign when v-core drops with a higher strap...how is the IMC on that ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I'm a bit between rock and a hard place, I'd really want to get the 4960X but I already have a 3960X. But my 3960X is also damaged a bit, it is missing a capacitor and runs very, very hot probably due to that but is also rock stable (14 months now) overclocked to 4.4 GHz at 1.368 V with H100i cooling (max temps around 85 degrees on cores when priming overnight). With 4960X I could probably take it 200 MHz higher, run it cooler, and would probably also benefit my 3-way SLI 780 setup.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the last few years I haven't thought about any bang and buck setups, I don't like mainstream like Haswell, and I like to fiddle around with new technology as well as older high end technology. What to do


...kind of a tough call







- and also depends on your budget. A 4960X would fit your current board, but unless you do very hard benching, you might not notice a difference...probably might be worth it to wait for Haswell-E 8 cores - Q1-Q2ish 2014 ? Then again, with those you'll need a new board and probably also want to get DDR4 >>> budget. Alternatively, if your 3960X is damaged enough and Intel offers warranty (don't know the particulars on the damage you describe), you might be able to trade that up for a 4960X only a few hundred dollars more...or even consider a 4930K

...for now, as long as your 3960X hangs in there, I would just wait a bit to see what the Ivy-E BIOS updates bring...besides, 4960X might get better as time passes and more are produced...

BTW, I'm also wondering about whether to get a 4960X and still sit on the fence...I have a 3970X that runs 5.125 at low 'v' and temps (and even 5.25G if I push it a bit)...and it has an unusual IMC that has been running DDR3 -2666 and faster....if I drop $1000 on a 4960X and it can't exceed (or even match) that 3970X, I probably feel 'not good' for quite a while


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's always a good sign when v-core drops with a higher strap...how is the IMC on that ?
> 'SNIP'


Like a







champ !









for example......

http://valid.canardpc.com/1i2783


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> Ok I need help since RIVE is all apart right now. I am changing my 2 gtx 580's for 2 7970. I had the 580's in red slot 1 and red 3 before and my sound card in 2b black slot. With the 7970 in same slots and the EK bridge with the serial blank sound card can't fit in 2b. It's in 2a red. Is this going to affect the x16 slots?


Anyone?


----------



## alancsalt

Don't think so....think 2A and 2B use the same lanes, so no diff which one you use?


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Don't think so....think 2A and 2B use the same lanes, so no diff which one you use?


That's what I thought too. But I kinda remember and I might be wrong when had the 580's in the lane sim showed must put sound card in 2b the black one. I hope I am wrong. I can't access the sim now since computer is apart. Being its water cooled just can't fire it up to check.


----------



## UNOE

After over a year of a stable system. For the past three days I'm getting random shutdowns.

The power will just cut. No bsod its very sudden. Then it goes into a reboot loop with

Code 14

The reboot loop is only every two seconds it reboots with the last code showing 14. I haven't changed anything for months. I have no idea whats happening now.

Anyone know what code 14 is ?

Any other ideas ?

Edit :

To get back to desktop I have to leave it unplugged for a few minutes. Then clear cmos. When I get back in I can run prime95 fine with full ram for over a hour with out a problem.


----------



## Maximization

do you have a psu tester?


----------



## UNOE

no

But its very random so not sure if I can test that.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Hi, I'd like to get a Rampage 4 Extreme and 4960X. I've been waiting for Ivy bridge E for over a year, and now that it's here, my urge to go for it is really intense. Since I'd be buying the board first, as I'd want something in my hands as soon as possible, I was considering getting the NCIX 'express exchange' protection. IE. Extended warranty. So that way, I could keep the board for the 3-4 months it would take me to save for the 4960X, and if the board won't work then I won't have to worry. So does anyone have experience with their extended warranty?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Hi, I'd like to get a Rampage 4 Extreme and 4960X. I've been waiting for Ivy bridge E for over a year, and now that it's here, my urge to go for it is really intense. Since I'd be buying the board first, as I'd want something in my hands as soon as possible, I was considering getting the NCIX 'express exchange' protection. IE. Extended warranty. So that way, I could keep the board for the 3-4 months it would take me to save for the 4960X, and if the board won't work then I won't have to worry. So does anyone have experience with their extended warranty?


Only one problem you need a Sandy-E CPU to get the board to boot so you can update the BIOS so you can use a Ivy-E CPU

Or am i wrong about that???


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Only one problem you need a Sandy-E CPU to get the board to boot so you can update the BIOS so you can use a Ivy-E CPU
> 
> Or am i wrong about that???


You can upload a bios using the USB BIOS Flashback (withe usb port on the back of the RIVE motherboard).
I've done it without a cpu in the mobo.


----------



## erayser

I've been researching an preparing to flash IB-e BIOS when my 4930k and RIVE board arrives. I downloaded the 4501 IB-e BIOS, and when I extracted it, it was a .CAP file (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). I've never seen that extension before when I used to flash my MIVE board. In further research you have to USB flashback the board with the utility CAP Converter ROM first (Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM). After flashing the CAP Converter utility, then you can USB BIOS Flashback with the IB-e BIOS (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). Hope that's right???


----------



## marc0053

I personally have not done the rom to cap conversion using the usb flash utility but the ASUS website has a bit more info on it.
I hope this helps a bit and hopefully other RIVE owners can voice their experience for this.
http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I've been researching an preparing to flash IB-e BIOS when my 4930k and RIVE board arrives. I downloaded the 4501 IB-e BIOS, and when I extracted it, it was a .CAP file (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). I've never seen that extension before when I used to flash my MIVE board. In further research you have to USB flashback the board with the utility CAP Converter ROM first (Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM). After flashing the CAP Converter utility, then you can USB BIOS Flashback with the IB-e BIOS (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). Hope that's right???


Thanks, I didn't know it was that complex.










Good to know. So... I'm a bit confused now. Do you need a CPU in it to flash the board with that program before you can flash the new BIOS onto it?

Edit: seems ASUS made a pretty nice instruction page about it. Doesn't seem like you need to load a program onto the board, just the BIOS.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## sabishiihito

2666C11 run on RIVE with 4930k and a kit of Dominator Platinum 2800C11.



Next will be to see if I can get the sticks to run at their rated speeds. I wonder what safe VTT/VCCSA volts for IB-E are.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know it was that complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. So... I'm a bit confused now. Do you need a CPU in it to flash the board with that program before you can flash the new BIOS onto it?


No, you don't need to install the CPU to use USB flashback. All you need is to supply power to the board.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/*



There might be a black edition RIVE soon, I sure hope so.









I need another x79 board right away. My 8pin mishap could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/*
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a black edition RIVE soon, I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need another x79 board right away. My 8pin mishap could be a blessing in disguise.


Yeah, I saw that a bit ago. Already trying to think of a reason to justify getting it.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I've been researching an preparing to flash IB-e BIOS when my 4930k and RIVE board arrives. I downloaded the 4501 IB-e BIOS, and when I extracted it, it was a .CAP file (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). I've never seen that extension before when I used to flash my MIVE board. In further research you have to USB flashback the board with the utility CAP Converter ROM first (Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM). After flashing the CAP Converter utility, then you can USB BIOS Flashback with the IB-e BIOS (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). Hope that's right???


Your MOBO may already have the newer .cap bios (newer then 1404.rom) but can't say for sure. nevertheless, its a pretty straightforward process. once done, you can just use the bios renamer for any .cap bios including ib-e to R4E.cap
I prefer to flash the bios through uefi when possible, but you don't have to. just stick the usb drive with bios file named R4E.cap into USB bios flasback (the white slot) and press ROG connect until it starts to blink. if successful, it should keep blinking for a while, if not it will blink a 2-3 times and then stop.

@MrTooshort - that is a sweet board








But, having a tough time trying to justify buying this or even ib-e


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Your MOBO may already have the newer .cap bios (newer then 1404.rom) but can't say for sure. nevertheless, its a pretty straightforward process. once done, you can just use the bios renamer for any .cap bios including ib-e to R4E.cap
> I prefer to flash the bios through uefi when possible, but you don't have to. just stick the usb drive with bios file named R4E.cap into USB bios flasback (the white slot) and press ROG connect until it starts to blink. if successful, it should keep blinking for a while, if not it will blink a 2-3 times and then stop.
> 
> @MrTooshort - that is a sweet board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, having a tough time trying to justify buying this or even ib-e


I think your right... I was looking at the RIVE link on newegg, and it says the following:

*Next Generation CPU Ivy Bridge-E support ready*

Now I don't know if I should install the 4930k right from the start now. You think it would be safer to flashback the cap convert utility first anyway, then flashback to current IB-e bios?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I think your right... I was looking at the RIVE link on newegg, and it says the following:
> 
> *Next Generation CPU Ivy Bridge-E support ready*
> 
> Now I don't know if I should install the 4930k right from the start now. You think it would be safer to flashback the cap convert utility first anyway, then flashback to current IB-e bios?


Just put the chip in, if it boots to uefi, you are golden. You can then check the bios version in uefi, and if it needs updating, you can always do it afterwards. Either way, it won't hurt your chip.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Just put the chip in, if it boots to uefi, you are golden. You can then check the bios version in uefi, and if it needs updating, you can always do it afterwards. Either way, it won't hurt your chip.


I would rather have a golden chip... LOL... j/k. Thanks again...


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I bought:

Asus Rampage IV RIVE
32GB DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) GSkill RAm
4930K
Creative Zxr

I have 3 Titans.

Should I return my RIVE since its in the time frame and get the Black instead? It looks like it combines my Creative Zxr and my desire for lots of USB 3.0 ports SATA 6GB ports all in one. Please give me your input.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/*
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a black edition RIVE soon, I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need another x79 board right away. My 8pin mishap could be a blessing in disguise.


Son of a....


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/*
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a black edition RIVE soon, I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need another x79 board right away. My 8pin mishap could be a blessing in disguise.


Any idea when this will be available? I might wait to pick it up at the Boxing Day sale.

Also, can someone point out where the other 2 SATA ports are? I can't seem to find them. All I see is the row of ports on the right side.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Any idea when this will be available? I might wait to pick it up at the Boxing Day sale.
> 
> Also, can someone point out where the other 2 SATA ports are? I can't seem to find them. All I see is the row of ports on the right side.


probably on e-sata. It looks really good and have a better sound (in specs) that our current RIVE. Besides more SATA III ports (which I suppose are third party usual crap....







)


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I'm pretty pissed about that. I bought my RIVE for IB-E because i wuz under the impression they weren't releasing any new Rampage boards til Haswell-E. I bought it a cpl weeks ago, and it's just sittin there waiting for me to get a CPU for it. Now they're releasing this. Blah


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> probably on e-sata. It looks really good and have a better sound (in specs) that our current RIVE. Besides more SATA III ports (which I suppose are third party usual crap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...not only that, but as lovely as that board is (I might get one), there is a finite number of X79 lanes...if you per-determine their use up front, there is less room to manouvre for us afterwards


----------



## xarot

R4B looks very nice...I also have the Rampage III Black Edition which is a very nice board. Those R3Bs are being sold in eBay for a hefty price for some reason. Say $499-$999 for a used board. Was it that limited or special? It also featured the ASUS Thunderbolt audio/LAN card.

Might grab the R4B but I already see a disadvatange for me, it's not possible to use 3-way SLI in slots 1,3 and 6 with the special ASRock bridge.


----------



## alancsalt

Got my Lepa 1600W this morning. Cable lengths are not as convenient as the Silverstone 1500W for my Lian-Li T160. Get it all together and go to plug it in...uh-oh! No big earth socket...my Silverstone used a normal plug, so my electrician only fitted a normal wall socket. When shop shuts in twenty minutes, we're going to change that, and I'll get to try it out.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Got my Lepa 1600W this morning. Cable lengths are not as convenient as the Silverstone 1500W for my Lian-Li T160. Get it all together and go to plug it in...uh-oh! No big earth socket...my Silverstone used a normal plug, so my electrician only fitted a normal wall socket. When shop shuts in twenty minutes, we're going to change that, and I'll get to try it out.


...and lights dimming in Australia


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Got my Lepa 1600W this morning. Cable lengths are not as convenient as the Silverstone 1500W for my Lian-Li T160. Get it all together and go to plug it in...uh-oh! No big earth socket...my Silverstone used a normal plug, so my electrician only fitted a normal wall socket. When shop shuts in twenty minutes, we're going to change that, and I'll get to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and lights dimming in Australia
Click to expand...

Well, the Silverstone 1500W is going in the 3930K / RIVF/ SLI GTX 460 1GB - maybe if I run both flat out together....









Edit: In some ways the Silverstone is better quality. The cables are an easier more positive fit into the PSU end. Neither of them have their own on/off switch.


----------



## Butter Chicken

it's just black... with ROG armor and fan expert 3 so I've heard lol

it's still the same X79 by intel on there...

even so, I may swap out my gene board, I've got about a week or a little more left on my receipt... try an ASRock x79 Extreme4-m for a month then see what happens the end of October when that Black ECS edition hits the streets... oops I mean Black ROG Edition.

it'll satisfy my curiosity about the ASRock matx board anyway...

Asus always does this but this ain't the Front Side Bus days no more.. I have 4 identical and ancient boards sitting here that are exactly the same except for the FSB!

I'm not going thru that anymore!

P5AD2 Premium + P5AD2-E Premium

AV7 + A7V133


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I've been researching an preparing to flash IB-e BIOS when my 4930k and RIVE board arrives. I downloaded the 4501 IB-e BIOS, and when I extracted it, it was a .CAP file (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). I've never seen that extension before when I used to flash my MIVE board. In further research you have to USB flashback the board with the utility CAP Converter ROM first (Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM). After flashing the CAP Converter utility, then you can USB BIOS Flashback with the IB-e BIOS (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). Hope that's right???


You can also put it on a stick and flash it thru the bios much more simple for me anyways









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/*
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a black edition RIVE soon, I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need another x79 board right away. My 8pin mishap could be a blessing in disguise.


I WANT IT . WHERE IS IT . HOW MUCH . WHEN CAN I GET IT


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, the Silverstone 1500W is going in the 3930K / RIVF/ SLI GTX 460 1GB - maybe if I run both flat out together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In some ways the Silverstone is better quality. The cables are an easier more positive fit into the PSU end. Neither of them have their own on/off switch.


...in your situation, notwithstanding the other RIVF system, I would hook Sliverstone and Lepa together...with 3100 watts, what could possibly go wrong ?....other than HOMECINEMA getting his hands on it to power his new black RIVE SE


----------



## Maximization

is that the same chipset to make it a drop in replacement?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...in your situation, notwithstanding the other RIVF system, I would hook Sliverstone and Lepa together...with 3100 watts, what could possibly go wrong ?....other than HOMECINEMA getting his hands on it to power his new black RIVE SE


You know that statement of yours is like you opened a window into my mind and plucked the







out of my noggin and posted it









Yes I was wanting that item to go with my 1200w s/stone strider and all the other bits I gots


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, the Silverstone 1500W is going in the 3930K / RIVF/ SLI GTX 460 1GB - maybe if I run both flat out together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In some ways the Silverstone is better quality. The cables are an easier more positive fit into the PSU end. Neither of them have their own on/off switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...in your situation, notwithstanding the other RIVF system, I would hook Sliverstone and Lepa together...with 3100 watts, what could possibly go wrong ?....other than HOMECINEMA getting his hands on it to power his new black RIVE SE
Click to expand...

OK, I'll hold off on using it with the RIVF (work machine). I'll see if the RIVE (play machine) copes at full OC with LEPA alone..if not...back to 2 PSU...

EDIT: So far a bit disappointed with the LEPA. Fully overclocked, everything shut down in the first test of 3DMark11. If I have CPU OC only, no problem. Still experimenting, but looking like i may still need a second PSU.
There are two ways to connect the mobo 8 pin and 4 pin with the LEPA. I'll try the other way.... brb.

No combo worked. With a Vantec Ion2 620W powering card four, no problems.

If one could go on my experience alone, the the Silverstone 1500W is a better unit. Plugs clip in more positively (LEPA plugs have slighly softer plastic for plugs...need high pressure to get catches to click in.) The Silverstone does not "turn off" at full draw, the system just blackscreens...usually needing restart to recover. Somehow I find that preferable, but may be just what I'm used to. The "extra" 100W over the Silverstone rating was not enough. No gain.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> is that the same chipset to make it a drop in replacement?


If it's like the last black edition, it'll be a limited run...

But this time around I think it's just what they did for IVY-E, so probably just a replacement...maybe, who knows.

I'm tempted but likely will skip for now.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

Can I get your opinion, I want to return for credit my RIVE, but should I return the 32GB of GSkill ram (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615) I purchased and the Zxr? Or should I just return the board? It sounds like this card has good onboard sound. I only bought the soundcard for my headphones (150ohmm impedance)

Really appreciate your opinion, since it seems silly to buy / keep the RIVE when this is being released. I have 3 titans as well.

I got the ram for $121, but it seems they optimized this board for 8 dimms and I can always move to 64GB no?


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Got my Lepa 1600W this morning. Cable lengths are not as convenient as the Silverstone 1500W for my Lian-Li T160. Get it all together and go to plug it in...uh-oh! No big earth socket...my Silverstone used a normal plug, so my electrician only fitted a normal wall socket. When shop shuts in twenty minutes, we're going to change that, and I'll get to try it out.


I've wanted one of those, in that sort of "If I had a ton of money to throw at the rig" sort of way. It seems almost impossible to get in Canada though. LEPA desperately needs to fire their marketing department. Or whomever's responsible for not pushing the product out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OK, I'll hold off on using it with the RIVF (work machine). I'll see if the RIVE (play machine) copes at full OC with LEPA alone..if not...back to 2 PSU...
> 
> EDIT: So far a bit disappointed with the LEPA. Fully overclocked, everything shut down in the first test of 3DMark11. If I have CPU OC only, no problem. Still experimenting, but looking like i may still need a second PSU.
> There are two ways to connect the mobo 8 pin and 4 pin with the LEPA. I'll try the other way.... brb.
> 
> No combo worked. With a Vantec Ion2 620W powering card four, no problems.
> 
> If one could go on my experience alone, the the Silverstone 1500W is a better unit. Plugs clip in more positively (LEPA plugs have slighly softer plastic for plugs...need high pressure to get catches to click in.) The Silverstone does not "turn off" at full draw, the system just blackscreens...usually needing restart to recover. Somehow I find that preferable, but may be just what I'm used to. The "extra" 100W over the Silverstone rating was not enough. No gain.


Good to see I didn't miss out on much, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe the LEPA is not THAT bad after all.... It's 2:00 AM here...If I'm real lucky I might better that tomorrow........

alancsalt --- [email protected] -- GTX 580 Quad SLI @ 982/1964/1050MHz --- 23535

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Hi, I'd like to get a Rampage 4 Extreme and 4960X. I've been waiting for Ivy bridge E for over a year, and now that it's here, my urge to go for it is really intense. Since I'd be buying the board first, as I'd want something in my hands as soon as possible, I was considering getting the NCIX 'express exchange' protection. IE. Extended warranty. So that way, I could keep the board for the 3-4 months it would take me to save for the 4960X, and if the board won't work then I won't have to worry. So does anyone have experience with their extended warranty?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I've been researching an preparing to flash IB-e BIOS when my 4930k and RIVE board arrives. I downloaded the 4501 IB-e BIOS, and when I extracted it, it was a .CAP file (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). I've never seen that extension before when I used to flash my MIVE board. In further research you have to USB flashback the board with the utility CAP Converter ROM first (Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM). After flashing the CAP Converter utility, then you can USB BIOS Flashback with the IB-e BIOS (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4501.CAP). Hope that's right???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know it was that complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. So... I'm a bit confused now. Do you need a CPU in it to flash the board with that program before you can flash the new BIOS onto it?
> 
> Edit: seems ASUS made a pretty nice instruction page about it. Doesn't seem like you need to load a program onto the board, just the BIOS.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/
Click to expand...

You should be able to know the BIOS version the motherboard come with by looking at the last 4 digits at the bar code sticker on the motherboard. If it's new stock, chances are the motherboard already come with newer BIOS which means you don't need to flash converter. If you need to flash converter, you may need SB-E processor installed because you need to boot it for the converter process to complete.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You know that statement of yours is like you opened a window into my mind and plucked the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of my noggin and posted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was wanting that item to go with my 1200w s/stone strider and all the other bits I gots


...I hadn't done a Vulcan mind-melt in years







...those things can be scary...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe the LEPA is not THAT bad after all.... It's 2:00 AM here...If I'm real lucky I might better that tomorrow........
> 
> alancsalt --- [email protected] -- GTX 580 Quad SLI @ 982/1964/1050MHz --- 23535
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031


...that's a very nice run







- and if the Lepa made it through the last two 3d11 tests with everything maxed, you should be ok, unless 'spikes' occur at the wrong moment. Just out of curiosity, what happened to your Ras Precharge value in the CPUz tab - never seen anything like it.


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!
I posted a question in the cooling thread, but this might be a better place for it since I am using RIVG.

I dont want to use my fan controller anymore because it looks dumb on the 350D. I am going to get all new fans for my case and h100. I want to be able to run them at a lower rpm until it gets hot. Can I achieve this using 3 pin fans or do I need PWM fans? Also, fan xpert vs uefi?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> I posted a question in the cooling thread, but this might be a better place for it since I am using RIVG.
> 
> I dont want to use my fan controller anymore because it looks dumb on the 350D. I am going to get all new fans for my case and h100. I want to be able to run them at a lower rpm until it gets hot. Can I achieve this using 3 pin fans or do I need PWM fans? Also, fan xpert vs uefi?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Are you sure you want the h100? Is loud as hell and usually does not perform well at low noise scenarios... I would rather go with a full kit like this for 30 bucks more:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137

EDIT - Unless of course you already own the h100....If so plug the fans to the non-cpu fan headers since those are not PWM controlled so far as I can tell. Apparently the only pwm fan headers in ASUS boards (despite what the manual said) are the ones for the cpu_fan and cpu_opt..


----------



## Butter Chicken

H100i all in one cooler is working fine on my system... you will want the 4 pin pwm fans if you are buying new ones.

all the fan headers on my RIVG are pwm but you'll have to use the fans with the 4 pin connectors... I haven't tried a crafted pwm fan from a 3 pin but I've seen them made.

are you running push/pull and how many case fans you have?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's a very nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and if the Lepa made it through the last two 3d11 tests with everything maxed, you should be ok, unless 'spikes' occur at the wrong moment. Just out of curiosity, what happened to your Ras Precharge value in the CPUz tab - never seen anything like it.


I hadn't noticed. CPUZ bugging? (maybe because not stable-stable, only 3DMark11 stable?) Should be 12..








That's only working for 4 with a second PSU......


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> H100i all in one cooler is working fine on my system... you will want the 4 pin pwm fans if you are buying new ones.
> 
> all the fan headers on my RIVG are pwm but you'll have to use the fans with the 4 pin connectors... I haven't tried a crafted pwm fan from a 3 pin but I've seen them made.
> 
> are you running push/pull and how many case fans you have?


Nope....You think they are PWM controlled but they are not despite what the manual said. We have this discussion before. Only cpu-fan headers are pwm controlled and this has been confirmed by Raja from Asus support.

here, you can check this discussion on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-h320-owners-club/5970

post 5970 and subsequent


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nope....You think they are PWM controlled but they are not despite what the manual said. We have this discussion before. Only cpu-fan headers are pwm controlled and this as been confirmed by Raja from Asus support.


that's odd... I had a 140mm plugged into the optional header at the top left of the board (chassis fan3) and its speed changed with temp.

it's also a 4pin header and could have sworn i had that option in the bios on the Gene.

I'll dbl check it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

They can vary the speed because they are volt regulating the fans which is not a good thing for PWM devices....PWm devices should get 12 v always and regulate speed by the 4 pin signal. Trust only the cpu_fan header and cpu_opt in ASUS boards to be PWM regulated. Asus is plainly lying to customers which kind of make me not wanting to buy from them anymore....The trouble is the others are even worse (Gigabyte I am looking at you....).


----------



## DBaer

The new Rampage IV Black edition has been announced. http://www.maximumpc.com/asus_unveils_rampage_iv_black_edition_motherboard_ivy_bridge-e2013


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> The new Rampage IV Black edition has been announced. http://www.maximumpc.com/asus_unveils_rampage_iv_black_edition_motherboard_ivy_bridge-e2013


Yeah, hearing that a lot...

They are juggling their 40 PCIe lanes I see...

No 2A-2B PCIe slots, extra pair of SATA ports....that's what I notice straight up......a refresh of the feature set?


----------



## Butter Chicken

there are some different chips bottom left of the board too... the red ones close to where the audio chip is.

I wouldn't think they would be related to that wifi... as that is usually right near where the antenna connectors are (just behind them) on the boards... shortest path.


----------



## erayser

I ordered my RIVE yesterday... and I had mixed feelings on seeing the announcement on the black addition. I've waited long enough for the 4930k... which I received today, so if they don't release it in the next couple weeks... I'm keeping what I have. Also.. If I decide to watercool the mobo... at least I know there are EK blocks that match my EK CPU and GPU waterblocks.


----------



## kpoeticg

They've already set a release date. It's like Oct. 29th i think. It's being released/packaged with Assassin's Creed Black Flag


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> They've already set a release date. It's like Oct. 29th i think. It's being released/packaged with Assassin's Creed Black Flag


I guess I'm keeping it... I just can't wait a month and a half when I already have all my parts to update my rig. It has more than enough non-native USB 3.0 ports I would need, and I use a soundcard. Plus... red and black is my alma mater colors... Go Aztecs!!!









LOL... I just noticed another Newegg box outside my office. I was only focused on the flimsy lightly padded envelope that my 4930k came in. My RIVE and ram arrived today... which I ordered yesterday. Not bad for the cheapest shipping option (Free).









Why wouldn't they include my 4930k in the box instead of putting it in the flimsy box crusher envelope.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I ordered my RIVE yesterday... and I had mixed feelings on seeing the announcement on the black addition. I've waited long enough for the 4930k... which I received today, so if they don't release it in the next couple weeks... I'm keeping what I have. Also.. If I decide to watercool the mobo... at least I know there are EK blocks that match my EK CPU and GPU waterblocks.


I know what you mean, I have my 900D fans and input panels and PSU wired and I have been waiting for the 4930 and now I hate to have to wait longer for this MOBO, however it does seem to be just the thing for someone like me moving to X79 for the first time.


----------



## kpoeticg

I got my RIVE a cpl weeks ago. I was told all over the ROG forums that there was definitely gonna be no new Rampage board for IB-E, so I opened it and checked it out, even though I was waiting to order a 4930k for it. I'm waiting on Volcanic Islands to complete my build, and i still got a bit more case-modding to do to my HAF XB so time isn't an issue. Now i gotta decide if I wanna pay a 20% restock fee + however much more this is gonna cost than the RIVE. I've only opened it up and took some pics of everything so i can do a build log, but I'm sure that'll complicate the RMA. Either way though, I don't have a spare GPU lying around, so my system wasn't gonna be up and running til Volcanic Islands regardless.


----------



## Butter Chicken

as it is.. the sales pitch "Ivy Bridge-E optimized design" is still waiting on confirmation and technical details... it has X79 so I am kind of baffled myself. it's not advertised as X79-E









-The only ROG with an all-black color-scheme.
-SupremeFX Formula [2013] with WIMA and ELNA capacitors, OpAmp headphone amplifier and 120dB SNR.
-Sonic Radar software
-Extreme Engine DIGI+ III (VRM design)
-802.11ac Wi-Fi
-12 SATA [8 SATA 6Gbps]
-8 USB 3.0
-USB BIOS Flashback
-2013 UEFI updates, including Secure Erase, Last Modified Log, Quick Note and ROG Pulse

the all black and wifi and two extra sata ports from ASMedia, most could probably live without...

Quote:


> The Extreme Engine DIGI+ III is an upgraded VRM system designed by ROG for Intel 4th generation series *'Haswell' processors.* It is used by all Maximus VI series motherboards.


http://rog.asus.com/technology/republic-of-gamers-motherboard-innovations/extreme-engine-digi-iii/


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I hadn't noticed. CPUZ bugging? (maybe because not stable-stable, only 3DMark11 stable?) Should be 12..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only working for 4 with a second PSU......


...I only noticed it as I am on a memory kick







- have run that TridentX 2666 all over the place, and subbed a 3D11 / 30931 at the bot today ( http://hwbot.org/submission/2424679_ ) with yet another new mem setting for the RIVE: DDR2600 which allows for CL10...probably can tighten other values some more, apart from higher GPU clocks for later, but CL11 2666 vs CL10 2600 seems to 'real close' to each other...generally speaking though, 3D11 seems to like high mem bandwidth / MHz


----------



## tatmMRKIV

why is my 9-11-11-31 2450mhz(these sticks can reportedly hit 2600 but probably not on my system) slower than my rawmhz setting cas 10 2460mhz? In 32m pi
and still only reading 3 of 8 dimms populated..
MAYBE I NEED THIS NEW BOARD lol I do have 2 2slot and 1 3slot graphics card now...

it probably just has the stuff to overclock IVY-E automatically like with the z87 haswells. Is all that optimized is
Maybe better mosfets for all the v you gotta shove in these things

I'd still rather have the original R4E black edition of which only 2 supposedly exist according to asus in an internally circulated note.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I only noticed it as I am on a memory kick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - have run that TridentX 2666 all over the place, and subbed a 3D11 / 30931 at the bot today ( http://hwbot.org/submission/2424679_ ) with yet another new mem setting for the RIVE: DDR2600 which allows for CL10...probably can tighten other values some more, apart from higher GPU clocks for later, but CL11 2666 vs CL10 2600 seems to 'real close' to each other...generally speaking though, 3D11 seems to like high mem bandwidth / MHz


You know since I got 166 strap working I was thinking about getting a set of those tridents myself , cause the next dram speed setting for my R4F just happens to be 2600 odd








I rekon it would be really cool man if I could get it to run @[email protected] 30 x167


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I personally would rather get the team 2600s over the tridents. as they are officially for x79


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> why is my 9-11-11-31 2450mhz(these sticks can reportedly hit 2600 but probably not on my system) slower than my rawmhz setting cas 10 2460mhz? In 32m pi
> and still only reading 3 of 8 dimms populated..
> MAYBE I NEED THIS NEW BOARD lol I do have 2 2slot and 1 3slot graphics card now...


With that many cards you should consider putting them under water. That's one of the better aspects of WC'ing in my opinion, as long as the 2nd or 2nd + 3rd slots are only vents you can turn em back into 1 slot cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> it probably just has the stuff to overclock IVY-E automatically like with the z87 haswells. Is all that optimized is
> Maybe better mosfets for all the v you gotta shove in these things


It seems they upgraded all the mosfets, capacitors, chokes, etc... to the upgraded versions used on the Maximus VI boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I'd still rather have the original R4E black edition of which only 2 supposedly exist according to asus in an internally circulated note.


They made 3 of those altogether. Maybe u read that 2 are available.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You know since I got 166 strap working I was thinking about getting a set of those tridents myself , cause the next dram speed setting for my R4F just happens to be 2600 odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rekon it would be really cool man if I could get it to run @[email protected] 30 x167


...I just played a hunch re 2600 CL 10 vs 2666 CL 11...I had pushed those sticks to over DDR3 2960 on stock voltage in the delidded Ivy 3770K and also ran them at 2400 w/tight timings...that's when I figured out that they would do a stable CL 10 2600 inthe Sandy E...the loss of 66MHz is ok vs the gain in timings - a happy medium, really

...my top two TridentX kits are all double-sided btw when you're looking to buy...2600 CL 10 on strap 166 sounds sweet, what with the increase in rated FSB et al


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> With that many cards you should consider putting them under water. That's one of the better aspects of WC'ing in my opinion, as long as the 2nd or 2nd + 3rd slots are only vents you can turn em back into 1 slot cards.
> It seems they upgraded all the mosfets, capacitors, chokes, etc... to the upgraded versions used on the Maximus VI boards.
> They made 3 of those altogether. Maybe u read that 2 are available.


2 of the 3 are under water 1 has block installed 2 are installed in pc waiting on res pumptop and tubing/fitting money.
oh and money to get a 3rd block, as well as an airconditioner, inch thick plexi, 1-2 more radiators, worthy cpu block and mobo block.(sub zero loop), and 1 more pump and res's I am going witrh a symetic reactor core theme. using a modified 55galon barrel as the case.
and a radiator that arrived damaged by my standards(Its a nightmare I ordered new and recieved busted and now its my loss according to sceptics)

ok thats good to know (for upgraded rive) I feel there is a lack of VRM here

and I said that because the note on custom case modder ____'s board who recieved one read in hand writing "1/2 Can't wait to see what you do with it!"

the guy who made the tank themed sabertooth build. speaking of which i have to see what the black rive became.

I heard there was up to 7 but as the only proof I ever saw was that note it is the only thing I will repeat. I will not say you are wrong though as there was also a rumor of 3 being made. truethfully if there is 3 there is 5 as some were supposedly in asus archives


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well I thought to me self I wonder if using the 166 strap will allow me to run 2600 on the non x79 ripjaws X would work ?...











It works ! [email protected] 30 x 163.49







Can I push it more ?

and pulled a 169.16 blck as well











[email protected] 169.16 x 30


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 2 of the 3 are under water 1 has block installed 2 are installed in pc waiting on res pumptop and tubing/fitting money.
> oh and money to get a 3rd block, as well as an airconditioner, inch thick plexi, 1-2 more radiators, worthy cpu block and mobo block.(sub zero loop), and 1 more pump and res's I am going witrh a symetic reactor core theme. using a modified 55galon barrel as the case.
> and a radiator that arrived damaged by my standards(Its a nightmare I ordered new and recieved busted and now its my loss according to sceptics)
> 
> ok thats good to know (for upgraded rive) I feel there is a lack of VRM here
> 
> and I said that because the note on custom case modder ____'s board who recieved one read in hand writing "1/2 Can't wait to see what you do with it!"
> 
> the guy who made the tank themed sabertooth build. speaking of which i have to see what the black rive became.
> 
> I heard there was up to 7 but as the only proof I ever saw was that note it is the only thing I will repeat. I will not say you are wrong though as there was also a rumor of 3 being made. truethfully if there is 3 there is 5 as some were supposedly in asus archives


I'm pretty sure I saw that there were 3 made on the ROG site. I saw that unboxing you're talking about too.
Was the rad you're talking about an Alphacool NexXxos? They seem to have an issue with arriving with a few bent fins. 1 out of the 3 i got had bent fins. I just fixed em myself. Considering that they're such good rads, i figure it's not that big of a deal to bend the fins back. Make sure for your GPU's that you're watercooling, if the extra slots they take up are only vents, spend the extra few bucks on the i/o bracket to make it a single slot card again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Never tried it till now









L206 Malay [email protected] *2670 166x30* The vcore can drop down a tad











I don't believe it









http://valid.canardpc.com/51j38x


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Are you sure you want the h100? Is loud as hell and usually does not perform well at low noise scenarios... I would rather go with a full kit like this for 30 bucks more:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
> 
> EDIT - Unless of course you already own the h100....If so plug the fans to the non-cpu fan headers since those are not PWM controlled so far as I can tell. Apparently the only pwm fan headers in ASUS boards (despite what the manual said) are the ones for the cpu_fan and cpu_opt..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> H100i all in one cooler is working fine on my system... you will want the 4 pin pwm fans if you are buying new ones.
> 
> all the fan headers on my RIVG are pwm but you'll have to use the fans with the 4 pin connectors... I haven't tried a crafted pwm fan from a 3 pin but I've seen them made.
> 
> are you running push/pull and how many case fans you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nope....You think they are PWM controlled but they are not despite what the manual said. We have this discussion before. Only cpu-fan headers are pwm controlled and this has been confirmed by Raja from Asus support.
> 
> here, you can check this discussion on this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-h320-owners-club/5970
> 
> post 5970 and subsequent


Thanks for the info and Links!


----------



## sabishiihito

I wonder why 3820 chips seem to have such strong IMCs compared to the 8-core Xeons 6-core SB-E chips.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys, quick advice question.

Right now running 1600p surround.

I bought a RIVE and plan to return it for credit at the egg since I am waiting for the RIVE black should I:

1. Keep 3 titans or unload one to save some money since it's not being fully used? I have 2 EVGA Regular clocked 1 SC

2. Should I return the G.Skill memory or keep it? I got it at a killer deal of $200~ for 32GB
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C9D-16GXM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615

3. When I get the Mobo buy the new CPU


----------



## alancsalt

So you are going to have to wait how long for this to be released?
Aren't we only at the engineering sample stage?


----------



## erayser

ROG forums are saying end of October.

I'm tearing my system apart this weekend, and going to see if all my radiators and fittings are okay... Replacing all the orings. Then I'm going plan out my mods to fit 1, maybe 2, rads in my 800D... Getting rid of the bay reservoir, but keeping a double D5 pump system. Then figure out what else i need to buy to complete my loop. If this takes longer than 2 weeks (most likely will... wife and kids are more a priority than my rig), I may just return the RIVE and wait for the black edition... and just play with my current system on a test bench. Ever since I seen that board, I've been imaging a blacked out loop with black tubing or black mayhem's dye. That sounds so sexy.


----------



## Joa3d43

*@ EK Supremacy LG 2011 users*

...notwithstanding a concave IHS on my 3970X that was part of the problem - but dealt with or rather masked by - a huge 'overkill' water loop, I noticed that the EK w-c block was just not seated right, even when 'tightened' all the way...

...when I took it apart, I noticed that the stand-offs also had become loose just a bit...in any case, I ran across *THIS* http://www.ekwb.com/news/115/19/ which I think is really important re a production flaw EK is describing...

...not sure about their latest deliveries and included fixes with it, but if you bought yours a little while ago (or the retailer had it 'in inventory for a bit'), this is worthwhile checking out...my instruction sheet from EK was different, and since I added the extra washers to the stand-offs (and also finally got CL-U liquid metal working on the IHS, unlike before), I dropped peak Intel XTU bench / stress temps by about 5 C


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw that there were 3 made on the ROG site. I saw that unboxing you're talking about too.
> Was the rad you're talking about an Alphacool NexXxos? They seem to have an issue with arriving with a few bent fins. 1 out of the 3 i got had bent fins. I just fixed em myself. Considering that they're such good rads, i figure it's not that big of a deal to bend the fins back. Make sure for your GPU's that you're watercooling, if the extra slots they take up are only vents, spend the extra few bucks on the i/o bracket to make it a single slot card again.


No its a feser from an ebay slimebag the entire thing is warped you can see it in the watercooling section under I need an appraisal better pictures are towards the end

2670?!!? home cinema you a monster


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys, quick advice question.
> 
> Right now running 1600p surround.
> 
> I bought a RIVE and plan to return it for credit at the egg since I am waiting for the RIVE black should I:
> 
> 1. Keep 3 titans or unload one to save some money since it's not being fully used? I have 2 EVGA Regular clocked 1 SC
> 
> 2. Should I return the G.Skill memory or keep it? I got it at a killer deal of $200~ for 32GB
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C9D-16GXM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615
> 
> 3. When I get the Mobo buy the new CPU


Anyone?


----------



## Maximization

i would keep memory unless you have something better


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i would keep memory unless you have something better


I was thinking that in 45 days prices on memory may come down possibly. Currently I purchased the G Skill for $115 each. The egg still has deals on it, and maybe I can get higher rated ram come October / November.


----------



## Maximization

you have to do cost analysis of it, the trend has been going higher for DDR3 since last winter. I think i saw the chart on the SC site.

hunted it down



https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/46810/so-are-we-really-going-to-need-16gb-ram/p2


----------



## dpoverlord

I guess it's worth rolling the dice and seeing, since I can return it now. Currently they have a 15% off coupon on it and maybe it will work...


----------



## Maximization

the new speeds are amazing, i bought 64 GB back in December, so i am done lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I was thinking that in 45 days prices on memory may come down possibly. Currently I purchased the G Skill for $115 each. The egg still has deals on it, and maybe I can get higher rated ram come October / November.


which did you get
I just picked up my first set of tridents doing 1250+mhz. at 1.65 v though so far I am either gonna start regretting swappin these for my sammys or see some major improvements once I get the blk set 

on ivy or haswell someone on newegg said they did 2666 with 1.75v. I haven't tried it I only have a c1 3930k and its hardly acknowledging the 4th stick


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i would keep memory unless you have something better


I know I will be keeping mine


----------



## Joa3d43

...the fixed EK Supremacy / IHS issue per earlier post dropped temps down enough (even with 26 C ambient) to hit 5.25 GHz @ 1.555v http://valid.canardpc.com/2899611 ...lower v-core still a possibility once I sort out whether to run CL 10 DDR3 2600 or CL 11 DDR3 2666

...re other posts above, I have *very positive* experiences in the RIVE with both 32GB TridentX 2400 kit and a new 16GB TridentX 2666...both double-sided...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Oh you devil you have narley ram


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Oh you devii you have narley ram


...wrong on the devil part. (even if the CPUz validation reads 'Friday 13th'







)..right on the narley RAM bit - ...probably the last DDR3 RAM I buy (though never say never) as DDR4 is already being showcased.

The point I was also making is that of all the G.Skill kits I run (incl. on some biz VMs ), I can either drop timings significantly, or bump up speed by at least one step, usually at stock DDR voltages. That is not to say that there aren't other great kits out there (Team, Corsair et al)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...wrong on the devil part. (even if the CPUz validation reads 'Friday 13th'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )..right on the narley RAM bit - ...probably the last DDR3 RAM I buy (though never say never) as DDR4 is already being showcased.
> 
> The point I was also making is that of all the G.Skill kits I run (incl. on some biz VMs ), I can either drop timings significantly, or bump up speed by at least one step, usually at stock DDR voltages. That is not to say that there aren't other great kits out there (Team, Corsair et al)


Being black Friday and all is the main reason I took hols from today to stay off the roads


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C9D-16GXM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615


Paint it Black !!!

-_the Rolling Stones_


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> Paint it Black !!!
> 
> -_the Rolling Stones_


Do you remember the name of that late 80's TV 'nam series that the same song played at the beginning of each episode ? Can ya ?

Heres my latest effort..........











http://valid.canardpc.com/7z9u5v

That's 5 gigs @ *2672 125.24x40*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I know I will be keeping mine


That kind of thinking can lead to a lot of memories.



There are OCNers who make my collection look puny too...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That kind of thinking can lead to a lot of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> There are OCNers who make my collection look puny too...


...are you sure you've got enough RAM to last for the week







? ...and what happened to that old OCZ w/gold spreaders ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That kind of thinking can lead to a lot of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> There are OCNers who make my collection look puny too...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...are you sure you've got enough RAM to last for the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? ...and what happened to that old OCZ w/gold spreaders ?
Click to expand...

LoooL









I can now see where this could be heading ......... the road to Hoarderville......









Latest effort......



















[email protected] *2701.2 126.62x40* This is so cool









http://valid.canardpc.com/6x6e6m


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...are you sure you've got enough RAM to last for the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? ...and what happened to that old OCZ w/gold spreaders ?


They are still in the rig, I have bunch of older kits stored away & a few more ddr3 kits that in running rigs now too. Should last me a while but they keep selling new stuff...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are still in the rig, I have bunch of older kits stored away & a few more ddr3 kits that in running rigs now too. Should last me a while but they keep selling new stuff...


...I know - two shiny 780 Lightnings 15 min from here at NCIX warehouse, along with a new shipment of Ivy-Es







...must not buy more stuff, must not..., must... resistance is futile


----------



## hypespazm

YOO Is that ram working!!! if sooooo hoook it up lool ... I mean wow how long did it take you to get all that ram? and you use it all just for overclocking?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I was thinking that in 45 days prices on memory may come down possibly. Currently I purchased the G Skill for $115 each. The egg still has deals on it, and maybe I can get higher rated ram come October / November.


If anything prices on ram should go up not down in the near future. A factory just blew up one or two weeks ago....

If I was you I would keep the ram but hey, it is a personal choice. The dark one also is essentially the same board that the RIVE with a different color scheme and better sound. Nothing so different that would change performance or anything....

Cheers

Gabriel


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> If anything prices on ram should go up not down in the near future. A factory just blew up one or two weeks ago....
> 
> If I was you I would keep the ram but hey, it is a personal choice. The dark one also is essentially the same board that the RIVE with a different color scheme and better sound. Nothing so different that would change performance or anything....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gabriel


digi+ III is how they are getting the tuning... it's designed for Haswell running an IVB-E.

still an X79 though minus the addons...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Still don't have enough gskill pi 6-8-6 1600 modules to really upset me! I NEED 4 MORE THEN I HAVE 8! they were way quicker than these gskils


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> digi+ III is how they are getting the tuning... it's designed for Haswell running an IVB-E.
> 
> still an X79 though minus the addons...


Ergo essentially the same board....Don´t get fooled by the marketing. It is a nice board visually (I like the all black theme), with some minor tweaks (more USB 3, more sata III - both 3 party so crap.....) and better sound (this is the one feature which is really an improvement over RIVE) but other than that nothing that will change performance.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> YOO Is that ram working!!! if sooooo hoook it up lool ... I mean wow how long did it take you to get all that ram? and you use it all just for overclocking?


It all works, been buying kits for a few years now & keep updating with better binned kits & new faster speeds. Most of the stuff in the pic is good for overclocking, there are a few sticks in there that are fairly weak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Still don't have enough gskill pi 6-8-6 1600 modules to really upset me! I NEED 4 MORE THEN I HAVE 8! they were way quicker than these gskils


I have one kit of the 1600Mhz c6 pi, the 2000mhz c6 pis are more fun when you can find them.


----------



## dpoverlord

Do you guys find the more expensive higher speed ram to actually perform better? i.e. 2400 vs 1866


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Do you guys find the more expensive higher speed ram to actually perform better? i.e. 2400 vs 1866


...depends to some extent on the circumstances, including whether you run 4x GPUs which are still enough to bottleneck a slower-running CPU w/"slower" RAM

...under 'normal' circumstances, ie a nice gaming rig w/SLI or CF, the gain of faster memory will be more limited...that said, for Sandy-Es at least, the consensus seems to be that 2133 is the 'sweetspot'....2333, 2400 (and even 2600/2666 if your IMC can handle it) still give you a gain, but a much smaller one compared to 1600 / 1866 to 2133 (Anandtech has several good pieces on that)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...depends to some extent on the circumstances, including whether you run 4x GPUs which are still enough to bottleneck a slower-running CPU w/"slower" RAM
> 
> ...under 'normal' circumstances, ie a nice gaming rig w/SLI or CF, the gain of faster memory will be more limited...that said, for Sandy-Es at least, the consensus seems to be that 2133 is the 'sweetspot'....2333, 2400 (and even 2600/2666 if your IMC can handle it) still give you a gain, but a much smaller one compared to 1600 / 1866 to 2133 (Anandtech has several good pieces on that)


So if I am doing SLI or Tri SLI titans I should be fine with 1866 but the sweet spot is to go 2133


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have one kit of the 1600Mhz c6 pi, the 2000mhz c6 pis are more fun when you can find them.


I only got one stic of 2k C6 PIS the PID are not that good







but still better than my 2400 C9 Platinums in some cases


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

In the end I settled on [email protected]@1.46vcore in bios 166.9 x 30 Reluctantly installed turbo v evo so you can see some voltages . Im running 1.23 on vtt and vscca so far no adverse reactions . This chip is quite strong









 Better than a '00' code









oh I forgot and 2hrs P95 as well


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So if I am doing SLI or Tri SLI titans I should be fine with 1866 but the sweet spot is to go 2133


I am going to shoot for 2133mhz with 3 TItans


----------



## Newb Builder

Does anyone know why a mother board manufacturer hasn't made an M-ATX motherboard with 4 x 16x pci-e 2 wired for 16x and 2 for 8 x and an 8x for the chipset

I want an M-ATX board, but wish for quadfire with 4 seperate cards


----------



## tatmMRKIV

because you can't fit that many graphics cards on an M-atx formfactor


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> because you can't fit that many graphics cards on an M-atx formfactor


you can fit 3 on an matx x79 from Asus... but who would want to knock their bus down from 16X16?

When I set out to build a new system, the first thing I factored in was how many and what video cards I was going to use... the rest of the system was molded after that and built upon my decision of 2 cards in sli, no plx.

if I was planning on 3 or more cards I more than likely would have chose an different board...

but you can run 3 cards on this particular matx.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newb Builder*
> 
> Does anyone know why a mother board manufacturer hasn't made an M-ATX motherboard with 4 x 16x pci-e 2 wired for 16x and 2 for 8 x and an 8x for the chipset
> 
> I want an M-ATX board, but wish for quadfire with 4 seperate cards


get two dual GPU cards like the GTX690 run em at 16x16


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> you can fit 3 on an matx x79 from Asus... but who would want to knock their bus down from 16X16?
> 
> When I set out to build a new system, the first thing I factored in was how many and what video cards I was going to use... the rest of the system was molded after that and built upon my decision of 2 cards in sli, no plx.
> 
> if I was planning on 3 or more cards I more than likely would have chose an different board...
> 
> but you can run 3 cards on this particular matx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by Newb Builder View Post
> 
> Does anyone know why a mother board manufacturer hasn't made an M-ATX motherboard with 4 x 16x pci-e 2 wired for 16x and 2 for 8 x and an 8x for the chipset
> 
> I want an M-ATX board, but wish for quadfire with 4 seperate cards


get two dual GPU cards like the GTX690 run em at 16x16


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> get two dual GPU cards like the GTX690 run em at 16x16


Except quad SLI is garbage.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Except quad SLI is garbage.


Not necessarily garbage, but it can be a good chunk of change spent on very minimal gain in many cases. Not usually worthwhile.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not necessarily garbage, but it can be a good chunk of change spent on very minimal gain in many cases. Not usually worthwhile.


I probably should have said the scaling really goes downhill after tri-SLI, and driver headaches getting quad SLI enabled on 2x 690s.


----------



## Butter Chicken

interesting... my first dual gpu card was smokin for the time "Rage Fury Maxx" I never seen frame rates that it could put out on Quake2 and Quake3 at the time it was hitting well over 125fps which was quite a feat in that day.

being there is not much optimized for dual gtx690's I guess it wouldn't be such a huge gain? but there got to be something...

ps; excuse that last triple post... haven't figured out the Multi on the forums or in my bios yet







maybe a mod will come along and see I was trying to condense the last two posts into the first one... again sorry for the mess.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> interesting... my first dual gpu card was smokin for the time "Rage Fury Maxx" I never seen frame rates that it could put out on Quake2 and Quake3 at the time it was hitting well over 125fps which was quite a feat in that day.
> 
> being there is not much optimized for dual gtx690's I guess it wouldn't be such a huge gain? but there got to be something...
> 
> ps; excuse that last triple post... haven't figured out the Multi on the forums or in my bios yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a mod will come along and see I was trying to condense the last two posts into the first one... again sorry for the mess.


Don't get me wrong, 690s are amazing cards, powerful, lower power consumption than 680 SLI. I miss mine to this day.


----------



## Butter Chicken

my plans are still intact for two GTX770 "Galaxy HOF's"

I run the dual gpu scenario thru the noggin a few times and did some reading ect... they are probably best by themselves as a single card.

those HOF 770's have all the connectors on a single side of the backplane, I am planning to cut that metal support down to a single slot and water cool both of them.

the real trick is just pulling out that $1500 I need with all the water cooling goodies and the cards, it'll most likely be one card to start surely... big "give-your-money-away" spending season is upon us.

I've also tinkered with the idea of two 650Ti's because they can be had much much quicker, but I want mine to be trick in being to be able to use my other slots... can't find much cept AMD with all the video outs on a single side.


----------



## alancsalt

Are you only meaning dual GPU SLI?

I'm running quad GTX 580, and I wouldn't call that garbage..???

edit: ah, ninja'd

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031 - 23535
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150 - 68530
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2370254_alancsalt_aquamark_4x_geforce_gtx_580_333355_marks
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2394085_alancsalt_3dmark2001_se_4x_geforce_gtx_580_65717_marks
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389479_alancsalt_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_580_13217_marks
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2379239_alancsalt_3dmark06_4x_geforce_gtx_580_38140_marks
Valley 1.0 - 5531 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/3300#post_19684399


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you only meaning dual GPU SLI?
> 
> I'm running quad GTX 580, and I wouldn't call that garbage..???
> 
> edit: ah, ninja'd


Completely agree









Never had issues with 690s either


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you only meaning dual GPU SLI?
> 
> I'm running quad GTX 580, and I wouldn't call that garbage..???
> 
> edit: ah, ninja'd
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031 - 23535
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150 - 68530
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2370254_alancsalt_aquamark_4x_geforce_gtx_580_333355_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2394085_alancsalt_3dmark2001_se_4x_geforce_gtx_580_65717_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389479_alancsalt_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_580_13217_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2379239_alancsalt_3dmark06_4x_geforce_gtx_580_38140_marks
> Valley 1.0 - 5531


Terrible, absolutely horrendous, you should get rid of those cards, just give them away...like...to me.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you only meaning dual GPU SLI?
> 
> I'm running quad GTX 580, and I wouldn't call that garbage..???
> 
> edit: ah, ninja'd
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031 - 23535
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150 - 68530
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2370254_alancsalt_aquamark_4x_geforce_gtx_580_333355_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2394085_alancsalt_3dmark2001_se_4x_geforce_gtx_580_65717_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389479_alancsalt_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_580_13217_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2379239_alancsalt_3dmark06_4x_geforce_gtx_580_38140_marks
> Valley 1.0 - 5531 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/3300#post_19684399


Yeah, I meant specifically the 690s. I didn't have an issue with mine, well outside of the scaling. There are plenty of threads around detailing people having issues getting SLI enabled, having to reboot multiple times for it to work correctly, systems locking up while benching, etc. I never experienced any of that personally, but having read those threads it's difficult to recommend, but maybe they were just doing it wrong, who knows.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Except quad SLI is garbage.


LoooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you only meaning dual GPU SLI?
> 
> I'm running quad GTX 580, and I wouldn't call that garbage..???
> 
> edit: ah, ninja'd
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031 - 23535
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150 - 68530
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2370254_alancsalt_aquamark_4x_geforce_gtx_580_333355_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2394085_alancsalt_3dmark2001_se_4x_geforce_gtx_580_65717_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389479_alancsalt_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_580_13217_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2379239_alancsalt_3dmark06_4x_geforce_gtx_580_38140_marks
> Valley 1.0 - 5531 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/3300#post_19684399


Geeze you pulled your 'bot subs out too


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well I'm back with a new RIVE and AX760 psu. I have the old one sitting on the shelf, will probably RMA when I have the time.

Now I just need to get back into the GPU game!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you only meaning dual GPU SLI?
> 
> I'm running quad GTX 580, and I wouldn't call that garbage..???
> 
> edit: ah, ninja'd
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031 - 23535
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150 - 68530
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2370254_alancsalt_aquamark_4x_geforce_gtx_580_333355_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2394085_alancsalt_3dmark2001_se_4x_geforce_gtx_580_65717_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389479_alancsalt_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_580_13217_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2379239_alancsalt_3dmark06_4x_geforce_gtx_580_38140_marks
> Valley 1.0 - 5531 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/3300#post_19684399


...never had any issues with quad 670s in one machine (MaxVE), and the only issue I have in the other machine (RIVE) with the 2x 7990s (4 GPUs) is that people 'go through great length's telling me that they're too fast ITO









...a few posts back I referred to the EK Supremacy note re w-block seating issue which was emphasizing a concave IHS / heat issue on my 3970X...since I fixed it and ambient dropped to 23 C, I did a few test runs - not subbed at the Bot yet, but happy that I can now run 5250 MHz on water with tightened DDR3 2666 memory at (not much) below 1.55v...won't do it too often re degrading, but temps even for the long wprime stayed below 72c...just makes my decision whether to upgrade to a 4960X a bit harder still...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I'm back with a new RIVE and AX760 psu. I have the old one sitting on the shelf, will probably RMA when I have the time.
> 
> Now I just need to get back into the GPU game!


...what exactly happened ? mobo, GPU, PSU and CPU - any or all ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Melted 8pin cable fused with the 8pin on the mobo. Sucking too much power maybe. Board works fine, but could only use the 4pin cpu.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Except quad SLI is garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you only meaning dual GPU SLI?
> 
> I'm running quad GTX 580, and I wouldn't call that garbage..???
> 
> edit: ah, ninja'd
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031 - 23535
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150 - 68530
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2370254_alancsalt_aquamark_4x_geforce_gtx_580_333355_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2394085_alancsalt_3dmark2001_se_4x_geforce_gtx_580_65717_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389479_alancsalt_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_580_13217_marks
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2379239_alancsalt_3dmark06_4x_geforce_gtx_580_38140_marks
> Valley 1.0 - 5531 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/3300#post_19684399
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geeze you pulled your 'bot subs out too
Click to expand...

I may have felt just the tiniest infinitesimal momentary hint of pique....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Melted 8pin cable fused with the 8pin on the mobo. Sucking too much power maybe. Board works fine, but could only use the 4pin cpu.


...so other than mobo connector and PSU connector, the rest (ie your GPU; CPU, RAM etc) survived ?!...could have been A LOT worse









...for round #2, do you have some extra fans ?...I do have 2x Noctua 120mm blowing onto the RIVE power phases and on the way there over the 8pin and 4pin CPU connectors, as well as the extra DDR and PCIe on the side


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I may have felt just the tiniest infinitesimal momentary hint of pique....










......... Okay then..... ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> you can fit 3 on an matx x79 from Asus... but who would want to knock their bus down from 16X16?
> 
> When I set out to build a new system, the first thing I factored in was how many and what video cards I was going to use... the rest of the system was molded after that and built upon my decision of 2 cards in sli, no plx.
> 
> if I was planning on 3 or more cards I more than likely would have chose an different board...
> 
> but you can run 3 cards on this particular matx.


He said 4 though. I never said anything about 3.
4 2 slot cards barely fit regular atx? If you did 4 even on these rives you have the cooler going past the mobo.
So I guess they do make an matx that fits 4 graphics cards its called an eatx or an atx

And onto the 4sli thing. they only scale well with a PLX chip and I don't think those are very reliable or as great as they sound in practice as in theory, from what I recall. Maybe it's just they were wicked expensive but anyways doesn't rive score better 4way than asrock extreme 11 with PLX chip? I haven't looked at it for months
I do know that I wouldn't get a 4th card unless it was dirt cheap though.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I may have felt just the tiniest infinitesimal momentary hint of pique....


...a sight to behold, I am sure







...but why stop at 4 GPUs when you can have 8 on a mobo







...sort of like HOMECINEMA's dream-build...probably also do real well in mining











...posted this pic of 4x 7990 (v1 - 8 GPUs) a few times before...and no, they don't work in CF, and yes, you need several humongous PSUs for them (never mind the dual Xeons)


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> He said 4 though. I never said anything about 3.
> 4 2 slot cards barely fit regular atx? If you did 4 even on these rives you have the cooler going past the mobo.
> So I guess they do make an matx that fits 4 graphics cards its called an eatx or an atx


I was only making a note that 3 cards will work on the only X79 matx currently available from Asus, and was trying to pass on the concept to Newb Builder that since they are designing or wanting a system with 4 cards, then maybe they should think about another board.

there are more than a few matx cases with the extra slot in the back plane of the case giving you a total of 5 slots instead of 4 available... the Corsair Obsidian 350D for example, an odd combination as only an matx with 3 cards could fit the case and use the 5th slot cutout.

Quote:


> And onto the 4sli thing. they only scale well with a PLX chip and I don't think those are very reliable or as great as they sound in practice as in theory, from what I recall. Maybe it's just they were wicked expensive but anyways doesn't rive score better 4way than asrock extreme 11 with PLX chip? I haven't looked at it for months
> I do know that I wouldn't get a 4th card unless it was dirt cheap though.


it is to my understanding that only the Rampage IV Gene matx does not require a PLX,,, but the RIVE does.


----------



## nleksan

RIVE does NOT have a PLX chip... SB-E (and IVB-E) have 40x native PCIe lanes, so x16/x8/x8/x8 is possible with NO junk PLX


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a sight to behold, I am sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but why stop at 4 GPUs when you can have 8 on a mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sort of like HOMECINEMA's dream-build...probably also do real well in mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...posted this pic of 4x 7990 (v1 - 8 GPUs) a few times before...and no, they don't work in CF, and yes, you need several humongous PSUs for them (never mind the dual Xeons)


----------



## alancsalt

A mining rig...


----------



## Maximization

Insane plumbing, I noticed all barb fitting


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a sight to behold, I am sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but why stop at 4 GPUs when you can have 8 on a mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sort of like HOMECINEMA's dream-build...probably also do real well in mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...posted this pic of 4x 7990 (v1 - 8 GPUs) a few times before...and no, they don't work in CF, and yes, you need several humongous PSUs for them (never mind the dual Xeons)


That looks so much nicer than my dual xeon rig.











Just got a case for it yesterday, then I've got to decide on some CPU blocks, I'm thinking some nickel+plexi EK ones, I think that would match the heatsinks nicely.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A mining rig...


...think it might have been R+D / for a commercial render-farm, though folding and mining in the 'off hours' is a definite possibility








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Insane plumbing, I noticed all barb fitting


I first saw and posted this back in January or February ...still fascinated with the 'industrial' beauty...the extra long barbs, the brass (?) fittings, the substantial commercial uni-blocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That looks so much nicer than my dual xeon rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


...I built a twin mobo system with shared CPU cooling, 8 GPUs, 3 PSUs etc etc etc as part of a desk/wall-puter, but somehow this 'blue tube monster' above is in a league of its own - as I said, s.th. beautiful about the industrial beauty underscored by the 'non-blinking-LED' approach and massive computing power that is 'just there'...even how the plumbing is handled...


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> RIVE does NOT have a PLX chip... SB-E (and IVB-E) have 40x native PCIe lanes, so x16/x8/x8/x8 is possible with NO junk PLX


guess the info I was given by one of the vets over at asus was incorrect?

as long as I don't have any PLX's I'm good









I didn't know it was the same with the rest of ya folks...

what about 16x16 on the Gene and the RIVE?


----------



## Mydog

I'm running three 780 Classified on my R4E now and according to GPUz they're running at PCI-E 3.0 16x-8x-16x.

That can't be right, manual says that when running tri SLI/CFX you're running 16x-8x-8x.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm running three 780 Classified on my R4E now and according to GPUz they're running at PCI-E 3.0 16x-8x-16x.
> 
> That can't be right, manual says that when running tri SLI/CFX you're running 16x-8x-8x.


No its right it does run 16x8x and 16x when running tri sli doesn't drop to 16x 8x 8x 8x till you run quad or throw something in that last pcie slot


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm running three 780 Classified on my R4E now and according to GPUz they're running at PCI-E 3.0 16x-8x-16x.
> 
> That can't be right, manual says that when running tri SLI/CFX you're running 16x-8x-8x.


...X79 has 40 native PCI lanes so unless you plug in a 4th GPU or other card in another PCIe slot...this looks possible


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...X79 has 40 native PCI lanes so unless you plug in a 4th GPU or other card in another PCIe slot...this looks possible


You must be right, still trying to improve but I'm battling temps on the top card. I wanted to run tri-SLI with one slot space between the GPU's but I don't have an SLI-bridge that reach from the top slot to the bottom one. Not even sure they exists.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You must be right, still trying to improve but I'm battling temps on the top card. I wanted to run tri-SLI with one slot space between the GPU's but I don't have an SLI-bridge that reach from the top slot to the bottom one. Not even sure they exists.


They do exist I remember a member on another forum was wanting to do the same because of temps and they had found one. Where I am not sure or even remember the forum it was a few weeks back when I saw that. So there is hope will probably just take some digging to locate it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You must be right, still trying to improve but I'm battling temps on the top card. I wanted to run tri-SLI with one slot space between the GPU's but I don't have an SLI-bridge that reach from the top slot to the bottom one. Not even sure they exists.


The sli bridges that come with MSI Lightnings, they are 14cm instead of 12cm (which are the longest that can be found for sale), the 14cm bridges are long enough to span from the first slot to the last


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You must be right, still trying to improve but I'm battling temps on the top card. I wanted to run tri-SLI with one slot space between the GPU's but I don't have an SLI-bridge that reach from the top slot to the bottom one. Not even sure they exists.


...I have posted on this in different forums (fori ? ) ...I traded for an extra long SLI bridge with an LN2er who need those extra long bridges to get around the pots...it helped me with the quad 670s who otherwise choke each other re air cooling...

...my extra long bridge (reaches from top to bottom slots on RIVE) was made by MSI, says 'MSI Multi-GPU SLI Video LinkCard' on the side...hope that helps

EDIT - even though is says '...LinkCard', it is the flexible bridge kind (copper colour)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The sli bridges that come with MSI Lightnings, they are 14cm instead of 12cm (which are the longest that can be found for sale), the 14cm bridges are long enough to span from the first slot to the last










got ninja'd by FtW







- he was the 'LN2er' I traded with


----------



## Mydog

Thanks guys, I'll try to find one here in Norway now that I know what to look for


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm running three 780 Classified on my R4E now and according to GPUz they're running at PCI-E 3.0 16x-8x-16x.
> 
> That can't be right, manual says that when running tri SLI/CFX you're running 16x-8x-8x.


I had to look in the specifications tab for the R4E to find this...

4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x16 or x16/x8/x16 or x16/x8/x8/x8, red) *1
1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x8 mode, gray) *1

(*1-1 This motherboard is ready to support PCIe 3.0 SPEC. Functions will be available when using PCIe 3.0-compliant devices. Please refer to www.asus.com for updated details.)

on the Gene overview tab is reads...

SLI/CrossFireX - with x16/x16 (Gen 3.0) speed on a compact platform

with this in the specifications tab... obviously designed for only two graphics cards.

2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (dual x16, red)
1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x8 mode, red)

so I thought you you can get 2 x16 slots without a plx with the 40 lanes? being the imc and other things reside on the chip...


----------



## sabishiihito

Some tests of my own on IB-E with the Dominator Platinum 2800C11 I got from Dumo.

*Stock XMP Hyper Pi 32M stable (IMC 24/7 stability test)*



*DDR3-2933 12-14-14-35-2T Super Pi 32M*



I've been trying the 2933 C11 preset in the BIOS but it doesn't look like these can hold those timings at 1.75V.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have one more sli bridge that does 1-4-7 fooo frreeeee its in freebie section


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Some tests of my own on IB-E with the Dominator Platinum 2800C11 I got from Dumo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock XMP Hyper Pi 32M stable (IMC 24/7 stability test)*
> 
> *DDR3-2933 12-14-14-35-2T Super Pi 32M*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying the 2933 C11 preset in the BIOS but it doesn't look like these can hold those timings at 1.75V.


That's some mighty impressive dram speeds


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You must be right, still trying to improve but I'm battling temps on the top card. I wanted to run tri-SLI with one slot space between the GPU's but I don't have an SLI-bridge that reach from the top slot to the bottom one. Not even sure they exists.


See my post here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6990#post_20738198

What you'd want is the ASRock "2s2s" 3-way SLI bridge that comes bundled with some of their mobos. X79 Champion for example. I bought two of them off eBay some time ago, might be hard to find though. I am running my 780s at x16-x8-x8 PCIe 3.0.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> See my post here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6990#post_20738198
> 
> What you'd want is the ASRock "2s2s" 3-way SLI bridge that comes bundled with some of their mobos. X79 Champion for example. I bought two of them off eBay some time ago, might be hard to find though. I am running my 780s at x16-x8-x8 PCIe 3.0.


Thanks, that was very good info because I believe I can get one of those here fast


----------



## doctakedooty

So I got my 3930k back from rma with intel and they have a very quick turn around. I also think I may have a golden 3930k now that they sent me. My old 3930k did 4.8 with 1.43 vcore my new 3930k has been running prime 1366 and 1788 fft with vcore 1.32 @ 4.8 ghz for close to 4 hours when I get back home I will see if I can go lower and post a cpuz if it has not crashed.


----------



## deafboy

Just remember there is a break in period for these things....


----------



## doctakedooty

Yea I know but I could never get my old one even new to come close to that vcore honestly if I can get 4.8 below 1.4 vcore I would be happy but prime bsod when Igot back.

Looks like I will be settling in at the 1.36 vcore and LLC on medium at 110%


----------



## Shogon

Rampage 4 4501 bios

If anyone is still on bios 4403 (like me) with Ivy-E, there is 4501 bios, I think the 0020 or something like that is there also.

Hoping it lowers my vcore a bit.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Rampage 4 4501 bios
> 
> If anyone is still on bios 4403 (like me) with Ivy-E, there is 4501 bios, I think the 0020 or something like that is there also.
> 
> Hoping it lowers my vcore a bit.


It didn't for me but lowering the PLL did, running PLL at 1.7V atm.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I got my 3930k back from rma with intel and they have a very quick turn around. I also think I may have a golden 3930k now that they sent me. My old 3930k did 4.8 with 1.43 vcore my new 3930k has been running prime 1366 and 1788 fft with vcore 1.32 @ 4.8 ghz for close to 4 hours when I get back home I will see if I can go lower and post a cpuz if it has not crashed.


Hmm I believe I've had many, many BSODs with Prime95 right after 4 hours. Does anyone know what kind of stress might be going on at that state, or what are the best settings for the latest P95 to make the CPU crash as fast as possible?









I have bitten the bullet and ordered a 4960X. Hoping to get 4.6 out of it at decent vcore. By the way, for 3-way SLI, would faster system RAM benefit any performance for me? I recall reading about it somewhere. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hmm I believe I've had many, many BSODs with Prime95 right after 4 hours. Does anyone know what kind of stress might be going on at that state, or what are the best settings for the latest P95 to make the CPU crash as fast as possible?


trimming the vcore...

I just started using P95 myself, using both 32 and 64bit versions... CPU wants more juice running P95


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> It didn't for me but lowering the PLL did, running PLL at 1.7V atm.


I'll try that next. Lowering the PLL helped my 3820 overclock, let's see if it helps here to.

Bios 0020 from Shamino

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2413

So far not much luck with the first bios, going to try the 0020 now.


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I was able to find stability at 4.8 with 1.36 vcore. I am happy with that my old 3930k took 1.43 vcore to hit 4.8 and 1.55 vcore for 5.0. I think it was worth it to shave off .07 volts.


----------



## Delphiwizard

I am currently assembling my new build and i need help from other rampage users.
I'm finalising the build by putting the additional pci cards in and it won't recognise some, so i need to know which order i have to put them in to make them all work.

the cards are: Gtx 770 gpu(dual slot), ocz revodrive x2, 3 pci-e tunercards.
Situation now: Top pci slot is the gpu, the bottom one is the revodrive, the oen but bottom slot is a tunercard
This combination works, but the other 2 tunercards are not recognised in any of the other slots.

Can someone advise please?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> I am currently assembling my new build and i need help from other rampage users.
> I'm finalising the build by putting the additional pci cards in and it won't recognise some, so i need to know which order i have to put them in to make them all work.
> 
> the cards are: Gtx 770 gpu(dual slot), ocz revodrive x2, 3 pci-e tunercards.
> Situation now: Top pci slot is the gpu, the bottom one is the revodrive, the oen but bottom slot is a tunercard
> This combination works, but the other 2 tunercards are not recognised in any of the other slots.
> 
> Can someone advise please?


Do you have the extra 6 pin power plug attached right above your pcie slot one and also in the bios does the cards show?


----------



## Butter Chicken

one at a time... get to the desktop and configure the system with all necessary drivers for the chipset and other devices including the graphics card.

shut down and install a second card... go to desktop and do any configuration and check things out in the device manager.

lather, rinse, repeat...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> one at a time... get to the desktop and configure the system with all necessary drivers for the chipset and other devices including the graphics card.
> 
> shut down and install a second card... go to desktop and do any configuration and check things out in the device manager.
> 
> lather, rinse, repeat...


Lather , rinse and repeat make sure you use conditioner so your hair stays soft with lots of volume hahaha had to throw that in there


----------



## Butter Chicken

man... three tuner cards in a RIVE, sorry but it sounds like a server board would have been a better match.

curious to know what he needs three of them for? I used to run 1 PCI tuner card, but USB3 offers enough thruput for editing even TS streams hi Mbit.


----------



## broken pixel

I received my 3930k RMA and it seems to be golden from my last 3930k that blew its IMC and would only run dual channel memory configs. So far it likes -0.005 OS voltages with auto LLC at high @ 4.7GHz 1.328 volts.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> I received my 3930k RMA and it seems to be golden from my last 3930k that blew its IMC and would only run dual channel memory configs. So far it likes -0.005 OS voltages with auto LLC at high @ 4.7GHz 1.328 volts.


So 1.4v and 4.7Ghz after a few weeks of break in period.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So 1.4v and 4.7Ghz after a few weeks of break in period.


My old one required 1.43 for 4.8 from the time I got it till the time it started randomly bsod even at stock and it sat at 1.43 for months.


----------



## Mydog

Swapped my 4960X with another yesterday and the new one looks much better so far. Stable at 4.9 GHz with only 1.44 vcore








Going to do some more testing tonight.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Swapped my 4960X with another yesterday and the new one looks much better so far. Stable at 4.9 GHz with only 1.44 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to do some more testing tonight.


^^







Congrats ...hope you can make it to 5GHz if possible...and perhaps show share benches (ie Cinebench, Intel XTU) ...also, what memory (speed, amount) are you using ? ...Asking because I'm looking for some comparative data, ie 5 GHz @ DDR3 2400 and/or DDR3 2666


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Swapped my 4960X with another yesterday and the new one looks much better so far. Stable at 4.9 GHz with only 1.44 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to do some more testing tonight.


Sub ambient cooling?


----------



## provost

Can't see it clocking that high without sub ambient. Any validity in claims yet that new bios will allow higher over clocks on water? or, would this chip require chiller or phase for 24/7 use if you want decent overclocks?


----------



## cookiesowns

Did some basic testing and some basic OCing.

Temps look good, and is on H110 with stock thermal goop lol.



http://valid.canardpc.com/40ckrg

Stock auto offset was 1.20-1.25V load Small-FFT @ 3.9. Now I'm at 4.3 with 1.23V 50% LLC. Everything else is on auto or stock settings.

4.4 is instant BSOD once in OS. I'm sure I can do at least 4.5 @ 1.3V.

Looks like I was wrong. This chip seems to like low voltages... 4.5 is pushing 1.4V and more. x124 and x101 codes. Need more vco

Will need at ,least 1.45V with 50+ LLC for 4.6.. not looking promising for this chip.

Will try 4501 and report back.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Do you have the extra 6 pin power plug attached right above your pcie slot one and also in the bios does the cards show?


No i haven't, i thought that was only needed if you had more then one powerfull gpu's installed, the tunercards are not powerfull cards.
But it is something to try, thanks, i'll get right on it.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ...hope you can make it to 5GHz if possible...and perhaps show share benches (ie Cinebench, Intel XTU) ...also, what memory (speed, amount) are you using ? ...Asking because I'm looking for some comparative data, ie 5 GHz @ DDR3 2400 and/or DDR3 2666


Will go for 5 GHz tonight, just tested for 1/2 hour yesterday. Using a 16 GB Platinum 2400 CL9 kit running XMP profile. Posting benches as soon as I get them done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sub ambient cooling?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Can't see it clocking that high without sub ambient. Any validity in claims yet that new bios will allow higher over clocks on water? or, would this chip require chiller or phase for 24/7 use if you want decent overclocks?


Only water cooling here atm guys(I've got 70L of LN2 in my car now and just picked up another 4960X







), using a chiller to keep water temps at 16 C. Using bios 4501 and it seem to be the best I've tested so far.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Will go for 5 GHz tonight, just tested for 1/2 hour yesterday. Using a 16 GB Platinum 2400 CL9 kit running XMP profile. Posting benches as soon as I get them done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only water cooling here atm guys(I've got 70L of LN2 in my car now and just picked up another 4960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), using a chiller to keep water temps at 16 C. Using bios 4501 and it seem to be the best I've tested so far.


I meant to say non conventional water cooling. Chiller is still sub ambient but not sub zero, right?
ivy-e temps are generally cooler on this chip compared to sb-e, and we know that ivy can handle more volts better than sb-e too. But, ivy has temp issues which results in throttling.
So, if iv-e does not have temp and issues, and it can handle volts similar to ivy, then what is the throttle that is kicking in?
reminds me of my xm chip on my gaming laptop, and how everyone had to get modded bios to prevent throttling. Not sure if its the same issue here.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Will go for 5 GHz tonight, just tested for 1/2 hour yesterday. Using a 16 GB Platinum 2400 CL9 kit running XMP profile. Posting benches as soon as I get them done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only water cooling here atm guys(I've got 70L of LN2 in my car now and just picked up another 4960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), using a chiller to keep water temps at 16 C. Using bios 4501 and it seem to be the best I've tested so far.


Wow third 4960X? You have deep pockets


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I meant to say non conventional water cooling. Chiller is still sub ambient but not sub zero, right?
> ivy-e temps are generally cooler on this chip compared to sb-e, and we know that ivy can handle more volts better than sb-e too. But, ivy has temp issues which results in throttling.
> So, if iv-e does not have temp and issues, and it can handle volts similar to ivy, then what is the throttle that is kicking in?
> reminds me of my xm chip on my gaming laptop, and how everyone had to get modded bios to prevent throttling. Not sure if its the same issue here.


My water cooling setup is kind of over the top with a 360+280 radd in the CPU-loop and the chiller when I want/need it(using QDC's to hook it in or out of the loop) I doubt I'll get any throttling running 4.9 GHz with 1.44 vcore tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Wow third 4960X? You have deep pockets


Not so deep I'm afraid, just swapped one for a new at my lockal store and as I know the owner I got to borrow another to test on LN2. I just got him 50L of LN2 so I believe it's a fair trade









Edit: also got an Asrock SLI-bridge that allows me to run 780 classy in tri-SLI with one slot spacing between the GPU's


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> one at a time... get to the desktop and configure the system with all necessary drivers for the chipset and other devices including the graphics card.
> 
> shut down and install a second card... go to desktop and do any configuration and check things out in the device manager.
> 
> lather, rinse, repeat...


this is what the bios shows (iem trying with 4 of the 5 cards for now)



And i tried the cards as they are in pci lane simulator


But only the gpu in PCIe X16 #1, revodrive in PCIe x8 #2B and PCIe x1 #1 work.
The 4th card is not recognised in either the second, 4th or 6th slot.

If i swap the cards in slot 5 then of course the other card is recognised so it's not a matter of a defect card.

Putting the 6 pin power cable in doesn't make a difference.


----------



## xarot

My 4960X order is still processing from Germany...sometimes I hate to play the waiting game, I would've picked one yesterday from local shop but of course their cashier systems went down, perhaps that was an omen for a bad batch?
















In the mean time, may I ask here what TIM do you guys recommend with 4960X and H100i? Would MX-4 be good?


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> this is what the bios shows (iem trying with 4 of the 5 cards for now)
> 
> And i tried the cards as they are in pci lane simulator
> 
> But only the gpu in PCIe X16 #1, revodrive in PCIe x8 #2B and PCIe x1 #1 work.
> The 4th card is not recognised in either the second, 4th or 6th slot.
> 
> If i swap the cards in slot 5 then of course the other card is recognised so it's not a matter of a defect card.
> 
> Putting the 6 pin power cable in doesn't make a difference.


remove the revodrive and see what happens, I know lanes are shared on your board but not too sure how it works... I have a Gene matx.

I see they are 1x cards... I though I read they were 8x? it was getting late last night lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My 4960X order is still processing from Germany...sometimes I hate to play the waiting game, I would've picked one yesterday from local shop but of course their cashier systems went down, perhaps that was an omen for a bad batch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, may I ask here what TIM do you guys recommend with 4960X and H100i? Would MX-4 be good?


I use MX-4 good paste








Or IC Diamond 24


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> remove the revodrive and see what happens, I know lanes are shared on your board but not too sure how it works... I have a Gene matx.
> 
> I see they are 1x cards... I though I read they were 8x? it was getting late last night lol


Yes i have tried with windows on a regular harddisk and with the revodrive out if the pc, the weirdest thing is the tunercard in the pci slot where the ssd was still won't work while the ssd did.
Really confusing this is.

yes the tunercards are 2 x hauppauge 2200 dual tuner cards and 1 TBS 6991 satellite dual tunercard, all 1x cards i think.

I have kind of tried everything i can think of by now, the combination of cards worked fine in my previous motherboard, P8P67 deluxe, i assumed it would work well in this more advanced rampage extreme but it seems it doesn't.

So i guess my choices are either ditch the analog tunercards and stick with the satellite card only, or get aX79-DELUXE motherboard.


----------



## Butter Chicken

the X79-Deluxe may not be an option... the X79 is using the lanes differently, specially on the ROG board.

LGA2011 is nice gotta admit but it may be more feasible to find a single tuner that has the same capabilities that running two 2200's will...

for alot cheaper than getting another mobo... buy 2 usb tuners, usb 2.0 will do what those 1xPCIe 2200's will for this instance.

http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/de/product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=482

http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/de/product/

two of these http://www.amazon.com/Foot-USB-2-0-Extension-Cable/dp/B0011WCVPI and some velcro and the usb tuners can be stuck to the top or sides of your box... it'll free up resources having them external on the usb.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Yeah your probably right, getting another board and ditching the rampage would be silly; it looks like a great board (apart from the pci lanes limitations).

Usb tuners would indeed be an option, didn't think of that, or finally ditch the analog cable(it's a thing of last century i guess) and get the paid channels from the satellite dish (i'm only using the free to access channels on the satellite now) with a sat subscription.

I feel i should explain why the hell i have 3 cards in the old pc...well i work in shifts and my pc kinda records everything that i scheduled with mediacenter, i almost never watch tv at a actual tv; always the recorded stuff on pc.

And 2 analog cards, well i often had the situation 2 things were recording and i wanted to watch the news for instance and of course that didn't work with one dual tuner card.
So last year i added a second to overcome that, letting me record/watch 4 channels at a time on analog cable plus 2 on the satellite.

I guess i'm a tv addict









Anyway, thanks for the help..


----------



## Butter Chicken

yes I would think it being a ROG that the design would have two or more graphics cards in mind, I would think it would still work with the all the tuners too but it probably is freaking out on the third tuner cause it's not SLI haha...

what do I know... I am sure a server board of some sort with those x1 and x4 size slots in mind would have no problem with all of them.

I know you lose a slot somewhere when you occupy one slot or the other on the RIVE board.

I like capping TS but I only ever need one source... I am going external, but I want to find a USB3.0 device to make use of one of those ports on the back of my board


----------



## Mydog

How do I enable the PCIe 2B slot? I'm trying to run tri-SLI with one slot spacing but I onle see two GPU's in Win7 so I assume the 2B slot is not active.


----------



## sabishiihito

Oddly enough, I've noticed that PCI-E version has not changed for my GTX 670 cards after installing the 4930K; they still show 2.0 in GPU-Z. I've even reinstalled the drivers. I can only assume I'll have to wait for nVidia to fix it, or run the old registry hack.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My 4960X order is still processing from Germany...sometimes I hate to play the waiting game, I would've picked one yesterday from local shop but of course their cashier systems went down, perhaps that was an omen for a bad batch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, may I ask here what TIM do you guys recommend with 4960X and H100i? Would MX-4 be good?


...when in doubt, use MX4







- good stuff. I ended up using liquid metal Colllaboratory Ultra (CL-U) when I fixed a water-block / IHS alignment issue last week, and that lowered temps another 3 C or so, but of all the non-liquid metal types, I prefer MX4


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Will go for 5 GHz tonight, just tested for 1/2 hour yesterday. Using a 16 GB Platinum 2400 CL9 kit running XMP profile. Posting benches as soon as I get them done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only water cooling here atm guys(I've got 70L of LN2 in my car now and just picked up another 4960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), using a chiller to keep water temps at 16 C. Using bios 4501 and it seem to be the best I've tested so far.


Water chiller is still sub ambient unless your temps in your house are 16c.







Do you insulate your board with the chiller Mydog? Would love to see a LN2 run on that 4.9 chip.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I meant to say non conventional water cooling. Chiller is still sub ambient but not sub zero, right?
> ivy-e temps are generally cooler on this chip compared to sb-e, and we know that ivy can handle more volts better than sb-e too. But, ivy has temp issues which results in throttling.
> So, if iv-e does not have temp and issues, and it can handle volts similar to ivy, then what is the throttle that is kicking in?
> reminds me of my xm chip on my gaming laptop, and how everyone had to get modded bios to prevent throttling. Not sure if its the same issue here.


It looks to be some sort of voltage limitation with IB-E. My theory is voltage leak in the chip that progressively increases with higher voltage. This would explain why colder temps can get higher OCs with less voltage. As my understanding of cold scaling with Ivy Bridge allows less voltage leak per lower temp. I saw a chart that showed this, I will have to look for it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> How do I enable the PCIe 2B slot? I'm trying to run tri-SLI with one slot spacing but I onle see two GPU's in Win7 so I assume the 2B slot is not active.


...not entirely sure, but I think PCIe 2B (the black one) turns off if there are more than two GPUs on the board...the only time I circumvented that was with a ROG Maximus V ExtremeZ77 (3770K) which has a separate Plex chip.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Water chiller is still sub ambient unless your temps in your house are 16c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you insulate your board with the chiller Mydog? Would love to see a LN2 run on that 4.9 chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to be some sort of voltage limitation with IB-E. My theory is voltage leak in the chip that progressively increases with higher voltage. This would explain why colder temps can get higher OCs with less voltage. As my understanding of cold scaling with Ivy Bridge allows less voltage leak per lower temp. I saw a chart that showed this, I will have to look for it.


No insulation needed as long as you stay above like 10C usually, depends on humidity ofc. I'm now testing with the chiller set to 25C so that it does not kick in, ambient is 21 C here now and water temps stays in the 23-24 c area. This gives me coretemps of 65-67 C under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not entirely sure, but I think PCIe 2B (the black one) turns off if there are more than two GPUs on the board...the only time I circumvented that was with a ROG Maximus V ExtremeZ77 (3770K) which has a separate Plex chip.


No that can't be right as the manual have tri cfx/sli listed with the black one in use


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Oddly enough, I've noticed that PCI-E version has not changed for my GTX 670 cards after installing the 4930K; they still show 2.0 in GPU-Z. I've even reinstalled the drivers. I can only assume I'll have to wait for nVidia to fix it, or run the old registry hack.


Yup, it's confirmed they may have it fixed in future drivers from Nvidia.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=381338

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4655113&postcount=14
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG*
> Current plan is to enable PCI-E 3.0 with next major driver branch for Geforce GTX Titan and Geforce GTX 780. We may revisit more GPUs after that.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No insulation needed as long as you stay above like 10C usually, depends on humidity ofc. I'm now testing with the chiller set to 25C so that it does not kick in, ambient is 21 C here now and water temps stays in the 23-24 c area. This gives me coretemps of 65-67 C under load.


Hmm, that is very close to ambient. 4.9ghz @ 1.44v is the best i have seen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> As my understanding of cold scaling with Ivy Bridge allows less voltage leak per lower temp. I saw a chart that showed this, I will have to look for it.


Ah here it is. Cold should scale similar on IB-E. Scaling levels off around -80c.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Oddly enough, I've noticed that PCI-E version has not changed for my GTX 670 cards after installing the 4930K; they still show 2.0 in GPU-Z. I've even reinstalled the drivers. I can only assume I'll have to wait for nVidia to fix it, or run the old registry hack.


of course you have to update to cpu-z 1.66 too, it may be the same deal with gpu-z?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Yeah your probably right, getting another board and ditching the rampage would be silly; it looks like a great board (apart from the pci lanes limitations).
> 
> Usb tuners would indeed be an option, didn't think of that, or finally ditch the analog cable(it's a thing of last century i guess) and get the paid channels from the satellite dish (i'm only using the free to access channels on the satellite now) with a sat subscription.
> 
> I feel i should explain why the hell i have 3 cards in the old pc...well i work in shifts and my pc kinda records everything that i scheduled with mediacenter, i almost never watch tv at a actual tv; always the recorded stuff on pc.
> 
> And 2 analog cards, well i often had the situation 2 things were recording and i wanted to watch the news for instance and of course that didn't work with one dual tuner card.
> So last year i added a second to overcome that, letting me record/watch 4 channels at a time on analog cable plus 2 on the satellite.
> 
> I guess i'm a tv addict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help..


Hope you don´t mind since sometimes we might forget about small things....Have you look at the pci selector in the board? All pci slots are enable? Is the little red box just below the start / reset buttons.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> How do I enable the PCIe 2B slot? I'm trying to run tri-SLI with one slot spacing but I onle see two GPU's in Win7 so I assume the 2B slot is not active.


Did you check the PCIe lane DIP switches? Upper right corner of the mobo.

Also remove the SLI bridge and try to remove & install drivers for all cards in Windows with SLI disabled, then add the bridge.

Oh by the way I'm running older BIOS with my similar configuration, I'm using 3504. Hopefully nothing's changed in newer BIOS...


----------



## Mydog

Not sure what happened but now tri-SLI works with slot 2B, just took the gpu's out and put them back in.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Yes i have tried with windows on a regular harddisk and with the revodrive out if the pc, the weirdest thing is the tunercard in the pci slot where the ssd was still won't work while the ssd did.
> Really confusing this is.
> 
> yes the tunercards are 2 x hauppauge 2200 dual tuner cards and 1 TBS 6991 satellite dual tunercard, all 1x cards i think.
> 
> I have kind of *tried everything* i can think of by now, the combination of cards worked fine in my previous motherboard, P8P67 deluxe, i assumed it would work well in this more advanced rampage extreme but it seems it doesn't.
> 
> So i guess my choices are either ditch the analog tunercards and stick with the satellite card only, or get aX79-DELUXE motherboard.


When you said you tried everything, does this include setting the PCIe link to GEN2?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm, that is very close to ambient. 4.9ghz @ 1.44v is the best i have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah here it is. Cold should scale similar on IB-E. Scaling levels off around -80c.


You might be right, but ivy gets hot real fast, so we can tell that it is reacting to more volts. But, it seems that ivy-e is not getting hot, as people are applying more volts, at least based on a couple posts that I have seen. So, the question is where is the voltage leak going as the current has to go somewhere, and is this a bios (software fix) or a hardware fix by removing choke points? The answer may just be to go extremely cold....but seeing that ivy-e is hitting the OC wall at 4.5-4.6 for most people anyway including the reviewers, this is worse than even ivy's overclockability. Something does not add up....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You might be right, but ivy gets hot real fast, so we can tell that it is reacting to more volts. But, it seems that ivy-e is not getting hot, as people are applying more volts, at least based on a couple posts that I have seen. So, the question is where is the voltage leak going as the current has to go somewhere, and is this a bios (software fix) or a hardware fix by removing choke points? The answer may just be to go extremely cold....but seeing that ivy-e is hitting the OC wall at 4.5-4.6 for most people anyway including the reviewers, this is worse than even ivy's overclockability. Something does not add up....


It's something with the BIOS's. Otherwise how else can the EVGA DARK bios updates claim "Significant overclocking improvement when using Ivy Bridge-E processors".


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No insulation needed as long as you stay above like 10C usually, depends on humidity ofc. I'm now testing with the chiller set to 25C so that it does not kick in, ambient is 21 C here now and water temps stays in the 23-24 c area. This gives me coretemps of 65-67 C under load.
> No that can't be right as the manual have tri cfx/sli listed with the black one in use


...sorry, my bad. I was thinking of 'skipping' a slot further down and putting the 3rd card in the bottom slot (works w/Plex) on the MaxVE


----------



## JTHMfreak

If I purchase this board from the egg, will it come with the update to allow a 4930K, this is my first intel build so I would have no way to update the board myself.


----------



## cookiesowns

Not sure if I should get a new chip or not. Does 4.3Ghz with 1.25V, needs 1.375V to hit 4.4. 4.5ghz not stable needs at least 1.44V...... I can boot into OS with 4.6 and 4.7 at 1.46V, but no bench or small load.

Per you guys that are running IVY-E, does 4.3 @ 1.23-1.25 sound reasonable or is it an average chip?

Tried 4403 and 4501 and 0022, similar results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> If I purchase this board from the egg, will it come with the update to allow a 4930K, this is my first intel build so I would have no way to update the board myself.


Just use USB flash back. My board came with 4003, had to do USB flash back. You only need power and a FAT32 USB with no hidden partitions.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> If I purchase this board from the egg, will it come with the update to allow a 4930K, this is my first intel build so I would have no way to update the board myself.


You should be able to use USB Flashback to update the board to IB-E compatible UEFI.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Just use USB flash back. My board came with 4003, had to do USB flash back. You only need power and a FAT32 USB with no hidden partitions.


That pretty easy and fast to do?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That pretty easy and fast to do?


http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That pretty easy and fast to do?


Yep: http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> If I purchase this board from the egg, will it come with the update to allow a 4930K, this is my first intel build so I would have no way to update the board myself.


You can also update the bios via usb IN the bios too


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You can also update the bios via usb IN the bios too


Can I get into the bios if it has not been updated? I have no spare cpus laying around.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Can I get into the bios if it has not been updated? I have no spare cpus laying around.


No, andthere's no need to.

I bought the same board from newegg with a 4930K. Had older BIOS that's known to be incompatible ( you can check this on the serial label located on the mobo )

Did USB Flash back on the ROG connect port and booted up. Just make sure to allow iROG to update before you turn it off.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hope you don´t mind since sometimes we might forget about small things....Have you look at the pci selector in the board? All pci slots are enable? Is the little red box just below the start / reset buttons.


Yes i did check that before and made sure all were enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you said you tried everything, does this include setting the PCIe link to GEN2?


Yes, i have tried setting the pcie lanes to Gen2 also.


----------



## Rockmaninoff

I was planning to purchase a Rampage IV GENE and NewEgg is now showing it as discontinued.

Does this mean a new version of the motherboard is in the works? Would it be a good idea to hold off for a bit?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockmaninoff*
> 
> I was planning to purchase a Rampage IV GENE and NewEgg is now showing it as discontinued.
> 
> Does this mean a new version of the motherboard is in the works? Would it be a good idea to hold off for a bit?


Newegg says discontinued a lot and hours or days later, the item is back in stock.

99% sure there is no refresh Rampage IV Gene board coming. The flag ship Rampage IV Extreme will only be getting the make over, just like the Rampage III series. There was only a new Black Edition for the Rampage III Extreme and not the Formula or Gene.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Newegg says discontinued a lot and hours or days later, the item is back in stock.
> 
> 99% sure there is no refresh Rampage IV Gene board coming. The flag ship Rampage IV Extreme will only be getting the make over, just like the Rampage III series. There was only a new Black Edition for the Rampage III Extreme and not the Formula or Gene.


Howsit goin ?








Its either Black ed or wait for Haswell -E or before that a decent bios so i can gets 4820k to get 5gigs @ 1.45vcore


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi HOMECINEMA-PC!

I've been looking at your Blck and memory speeds in some threads, impressive buddy!









Get the RIVE BE and enjoy yourself man, live today!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hi HOMECINEMA-PC!
> 
> I've been looking at your Blck and memory speeds in some threads, impressive buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the RIVE BE and enjoy yourself man, live today!


Thanks man did that last week , you never know till you try









On the money there ! Still up there with you on the 'bot man


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> No, andthere's no need to.
> 
> I bought the same board from newegg with a 4930K. Had older BIOS that's known to be incompatible ( you can check this on the serial label located on the mobo )
> 
> Did USB Flash back on the ROG connect port and booted up. Just make sure to allow iROG to update before you turn it off.


Sounds good, now I'm just hoping I can screw my kuhler 620 directly into the intel backplate as I seem to be missing the part that the screws screw into, and I have no other fans.


----------



## AMC

When is the RIVE BE coming out?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

end of October the word is.


----------



## AMC

I have the gene version and I really dont know if I can do 3 way sli with the 480s on the board. Doesn't 3 way sli need the nvidia northbridge chip?


----------



## UNOE

What was wrong with the chip that needed RMA?


----------



## xarot

Hmm...now I'm worried, I tried running LinX 0.6.5 yesterday, BSOD on first loop







, I used only 8 GB under stress of my 32GB.

Previously when I dialed in my 4.4 GHz overclock, I had only Windows 7 Home Premium, which supports only 16 GB, and all was fine. Now I have Win8 Pro, that uses all 32 GB. Could be related? Anyway I removed all OC and I was stable at stock, but even 4.2 at 1.37 V would not be stable anymore. I raised the VTT from 1.15 to 1.2 V, and would pass LinX a few passes and once with max RAM (didn't have time to do more yet). My sticks are 4x8 GB DDR3-1866, so could just be that these actually needed a bump in VTT?

Recently I've also moved to 3xGPUs, can this be related to VTT or VCSSA voltage?


----------



## DBaer

I have put my build on hold waiting for the R-IV Black. It should be available in about a month.


----------



## BMWM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I have put my build on hold waiting for the R-IV Black. It should be available in about a month.


Im wanting one as well. Wish they would let us pre-order or something so we dont miss out.


----------



## shilka

I am thinking of upgrading to a 4930K and maybe the new Rampage IV Black Edition

If i do then thats 4 Rampage boards in a row

Had the Rampage III Extreme the III Black Edition and now the IV Extreme

On the other hand the Black Edition is not that much better then the IV Extreme

Better sound chip more SATA ports and no more fan


----------



## DBaer

I would have gone with a R-4 but the black edition is optimized for the new 4900 series in a number of small but real ways so I am going to wait. That gives me time to optimize the cooling; and power and signal wiring in my 900D. I am still using my last build which is a Rampage II with an i7 920 DO and it runs great and still has impressive performance. I have upgraded the GPU's twice and the PSU and memory once each. In fact my Wife still is using my first quad build, an Asus Commando with the original QX6700 quad CPU.
I am not sure if I will use the sound chip on the new R4 black but I will give it a chance. I have never heard on board sound that I really love yet, however (I am an audio snob and use lots of high end speakers and amps) but I will try it before I add the inevitable Xonar.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hey guys

check this out. Samsumg EVO 1 tb (with two partitions one for OS other for documents etc) and with RAPID mode enable. I think is amazing results for a single SSD drive:



quite happy with this one.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading to a 4930K and maybe the new Rampage IV Black Edition
> 
> If i do then thats 4 Rampage boards in a row
> 
> Had the Rampage III Extreme the III Black Edition and now the IV Extreme
> 
> On the other hand the Black Edition is not that much better then the IV Extreme
> 
> Better sound chip more SATA ports and no more fan


Yeah I'm driving myself crazy trying to decide if the better VRM's, 802.11ac Wifi (Which i was gonna buy for my RIVE anyway), and better Audio are worth the missing USB3 header. If i didnt already have the USB3 ports on my rig it wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Joa3d43

...*revised setup info* for RIVE / Sandy-E 3970X

Hey guys & gals - ...had my RIVE / 3970X for s.th. like 5 months now and have been 'prodding away' continuously, often with help from folks in this thread









The system in question has a very substantial water-cooling setup, something to keep in mind for the data below. Recently, after fixing an IHS concavity / water-block issue, I could start to (very selectively) run 5.25GHz benchies at 1.54v...while quite good, especially with 'tight' DDR3 2666 MHz memory that I also added a few weeks back, that is still too high for all but short runs...so I went back 'to the basics', that is my 5 GHz and 5.125 GHz 'normal' setups and redid them...

...don't know about you but I keep on thinking that w/Sandy-Es at least, the magic seems to be centered on 'less is better' re various voltage settings...there seems to be a 'special square' involving the 4 corners of vcore, DDR-v, VCCSA and VTT...by that I mean that there relationship seems to be almost as important as any sort of high values...So here is my new 5125 setup which might help if you're re-configuring...note the w-prime insert in the pic below is actually a 5250 run, though the rest are the new 'lowered' values for 5.125 GHz and mem settings tested out to be repeatable and stable with Intel XTU bench, Cinebench, maxxmem, and 'Valley' etc

> *RIVE Bios 4004* > DDR3 2666 16GB TridentX kit (11-13-11-33-1N ...stock 11-13-13-35-2N)...'Asus ROG Mode 2 setting for memory in Bios'
> manual voltage setting (no offset); for 5.125GHZ (41 x strap125) = 1.465v
> VCCSA = 1.17v
> VTT = 1.175
> CPU PLL = 1.775v
> DDR-V = 1.65v to 1.660v (the latter if BCLK added)
> PCH 1.1 = 1.1 and 1.5 = 1.5
> VTTDDR AB Voltage = 0.75v
> VTTDDR CD Voltage = 0.75v
> CPU LLC = Ultra High VCCSA LLC = High

5.250 GHz (42x strap125) = as above, but vcore = 1.53v (new, 1.545 before)
5 GHz (40x strap125) = as above, but vCore = 1.42v; VCCSA = 1.16; VTT = 1.1625v


----------



## JTHMfreak

Bios flash was easy, unfortunately though I have to do a complete reinstall of windows to be able to get into anything, at least it'll be responsive though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Bios flash was easy, unfortunately though I have to do a complete reinstall of windows to be able to get into anything, at least it'll be responsive though


You already got it damm that was fast


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*revised setup info* for RIVE / Sandy-E 3970X
> 
> Hey guys & gals - ...had my RIVE / 3970X for s.th. like 5 months now and have been 'prodding away' continuously, often with help from folks in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system in question has a very substantial water-cooling setup, something to keep in mind for the data below. Recently, after fixing an IHS concavity / water-block issue, I could start to (very selectively) run 5.25GHz benchies at 1.54v...while quite good, especially with 'tight' DDR3 2666 MHz memory that I also added a few weeks back, that is still too high for all but short runs...so I went back 'to the basics', that is my 5 GHz and 5.125 GHz 'normal' setups and redid them...
> 
> ...don't know about you but I keep on thinking that w/Sandy-Es at least, the magic seems to be centered on 'less is better' re various voltage settings...there seems to be a 'special square' involving the 4 corners of vcore, DDR-v, VCCSA and VTT...by that I mean that there relationship seems to be almost as important as any sort of high values...So here is my new 5125 setup which might help if you're re-configuring...note the w-prime insert in the pic below is actually a 5250 run, though the rest are the new 'lowered' values for 5.125 GHz and mem settings tested out to be repeatable and stable with Intel XTU bench, Cinebench, maxxmem, and 'Valley' etc
> 
> > *RIVE Bios 4004* > DDR3 2666 16GB TridentX kit (11-13-11-33-1N ...stock 11-13-13-35-2N)...'Asus ROG Mode 2 setting for memory in Bios'
> > manual voltage setting (no offset); for 5.125GHZ (41 x strap125) = 1.465v
> > VCCSA = 1.17v
> > VTT = 1.175
> > CPU PLL = 1.775v
> > DDR-V = 1.65v to 1.660v (the latter if BCLK added)
> > PCH 1.1 = 1.1 and 1.5 = 1.5
> > VTTDDR AB Voltage = 0.75v
> > VTTDDR CD Voltage = 0.75v
> > CPU LLC = Ultra High VCCSA LLC = High
> 
> 5.250 GHz (42x strap125) = as above, but vcore = 1.53v (new, 1.545 before)
> 5 GHz (40x strap125) = as above, but vCore = 1.42v; VCCSA = 1.16; VTT = 1.1625v


+1 for posting, I am sure it will help some people who are looking for it, depending on their chip


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> +1 for posting, I am sure it will help some people who are looking for it, depending on their chip


Thanks







- ...I ran into a situation whereby raising vCore either didn't do anything, or make an unstable setup worse...but lowering VCCSA a bit started to improve things...until corresponding changes in VTT sealed the deal.

BTW, unless you do heavy benching, and If you have the right sort of chip / IMC, I find that 5 GHz / strap125 as 'top speed' is a really 'sweet' setting for gaming, probably because the rated FSB speed not only increases from 3.2 GHz to 5 GHz, but also becomes synchronous with the CPU speed...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ...I ran into a situation whereby raising vCore either didn't do anything, or make an unstable setup worse...but lowering VCCSA a bit started to improve things...until corresponding changes in VTT sealed the deal.
> 
> BTW, unless you do heavy benching, and If you have the right sort of chip / IMC, I find that 5 GHz / strap125 as 'top speed' is a really 'sweet' setting for gaming, probably because the rated FSB speed not only increases from 3.2 GHz to 5 GHz, but also becomes synchronous with the CPU speed...


Yep I find this to be true too with 3820 5gigs and 5gigs fsb
Wont work on 166 strap though








Got the hexy back in re doing [email protected] Priming on a blend as I post , needs 1.48 in da bios







I will give it a hour and see what temps are like ,they'll be warm for sure


----------



## JTHMfreak

Very impressed with the contents, packaging, and presentation of the board.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Very impressed with the contents, packaging, and presentation of the board.


That pretty much goes for all high end Asus ROG boards. Part of the reason why all of my personal builds have used Asus ROG products.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> +1 for posting, I am sure it will help some people who are looking for it, depending on their chip


I tried some of these settings last night on a 4820k... gave me some ideas and led to some researching... definitely appreciated the posting, helped me get to #1 for the 4820 on HWbot XTU









a measly 1004 score but what the hey! 4905ghz strong... but I won't move from the 100 strap, I refuse to give it more than (.1) a 10th just to stabilize my freq.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Can someone point my to the right bios update, I did mine and only 2 threads show up, I think I may have done the wrong bios. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Can someone point my to the right bios update, I did mine and only 2 threads show up, I think I may have done the wrong bios. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help!


...in your other thread you mentioned ctr-alt-del and only two processes show up...here you mention threads (processor) - different things...in any case, you can reflash a RIVE BIOS even without a CPU (look for Bios flashback). Here is the latest BIOS for you http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#support_CPU


----------



## JTHMfreak

Reflashed and everything seems groovy now. The first bios allowed me to use the CPU, just not to its full capacity


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> check this out. Samsumg EVO 1 tb (with two partitions one for OS other for documents etc) and with RAPID mode enable. I think is amazing results for a single SSD drive:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite happy with this one.


...nice scores







...I still have to do a double-take that we have 1 TB SSDs now


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I still have to do a double-take that we have 1 TB SSDs now


The thing is apparently the RAPID technology Samsung is using will not work in raid so far as I heard. Turning off the "RAPID" thing give you a SSD with performance improved but similar to the 840 pro. I think what RAPID does is use the RAM available in the system to speed operations...That's why the AS-SSD is so off chart.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The thing is apparently the RAPID technology Samsung is using will not work in raid so far as I heard. Turning off the "RAPID" thing give you a SSD with performance improved but similar to the 840 pro. I think what RAPID does is use the RAM available in the system to speed operations...That's why the AS-SSD is so off chart.


ahh, a bit like a built-in Ram-disk for caching ?!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So no raid eh ? I'll stick with the 840pro


----------



## cookiesowns

Looks like something is borked. Running 4930K, known good 2400 kit of G.Skill. With 64GB 8x8GB the board simply will not boot, with 32GB the board will boot 2400 4x8GB, however the memory speeds dip down 50% to about 30GB/s instead of 60GB/s. It is prime95 stable at either settings.

I doubt going from 2133-9-11-11-31 2T to 2400-10-12-12-31-2T will lower bandwidth....

2133 9-11-11-31 2T does boot with 64GB, as low as 1.15VCCSA and VTT, however needs 1.185V on both VTT and VCCSA to get through prime95.

It is possible that this 4930K has a terrible IMC. I guess I'll know on Monday when the X79-Deluxe arrives.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Looks like something is borked. Running 4930K, known good 2400 kit of G.Skill. With 64GB 8x8GB the board simply will not boot, with 32GB the board will boot 2400 4x8GB, however the memory speeds dip down 50% to about 30GB/s instead of 60GB/s. It is prime95 stable at either settings.
> 
> I doubt going from 2133-9-11-11-31 2T to 2400-10-12-12-31-2T will lower bandwidth....
> 
> 2133 9-11-11-31 2T does boot with 64GB, as low as 1.15VCCSA and VTT, however needs 1.185V on both VTT and VCCSA to get through prime95.
> 
> It is possible that this 4930K has a terrible IMC. I guess I'll know on Monday when the X79-Deluxe arrives.


Might be the IMC but it is IB-E and I rekon it might have something to do with the bios being new and all that


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Looks like something is borked. Running 4930K, known good 2400 kit of G.Skill. With 64GB 8x8GB the board simply will not boot, with 32GB the board will boot 2400 4x8GB, however the memory speeds dip down 50% to about 30GB/s instead of 60GB/s. It is prime95 stable at either settings.
> 
> I doubt going from 2133-9-11-11-31 2T to 2400-10-12-12-31-2T will lower bandwidth....
> 
> 2133 9-11-11-31 2T does boot with 64GB, as low as 1.15VCCSA and VTT, however needs 1.185V on both VTT and VCCSA to get through prime95.
> 
> It is possible that this 4930K has a terrible IMC. I guess I'll know on Monday when the X79-Deluxe arrives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Might be the IMC but it is IB-E and I rekon it might have something to do with the bios being new and all that


...from what I have read so far, there are still major improvements in the Bios released these days (ie Shamino's postings elsewhere, Shamino being Asus ROG Bios 'guru' - and don't mention his name @ EVGA







).

...also, while regular water-cooled Ivy-Es still seem to have some problems, there are a lot of extreme-cooled Ivy-E results popping up (5.5 GHz to around 6 GHz), including w/2400 and 2666 memory...that seems to suggest that it is more likely the 'regular, current' Bios than the IMC


----------



## Clockster

New IVY-E bios is utter rubbish lol
I regret not holding on to my SB-E Rig for a little while longer, or until we got a decent bios


----------



## xarot

Bah I have some serious issues with my PC now...I cannot pass LinX 0.6.5 for over 20 minutes, ever. It always BSODs or resets the PC without any signs.

I've swapped the PSU to another brand new AX1200 and tried only with 4x2 GB G.Skill mem - same issue. Also removed all but one graphics card but nothing. So I believe it is probably the CPU or mobo. Hopefully the CPU...my 4960X is coming next week.

I lost hope with LinX 0.6.5 and fired it up in my old trusty i7 990X + R3 Black and it ticks like a clock, zero issues...









Now I've put something like 16 hours of my free time figuring out the problem, of course it helps to have other PSUs, gfx cards, so on...but without issues, no knowledge, right?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...from what I have read so far, there are still major improvements in the Bios released these days (ie Shamino's postings elsewhere, Shamino being Asus ROG Bios 'guru' - and don't mention his name @ EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> ...also, while regular water-cooled Ivy-Es still seem to have some problems, there are a lot of extreme-cooled Ivy-E results popping up (5.5 GHz to around 6 GHz), including w/2400 and 2666 memory...that seems to suggest that it is more likely the 'regular, current' Bios than the IMC


Yeah.. I just hope the "regular" BIOS didn't cause something to degrade. Started getting instant BSOD when running Prime95 after gaming, booting also takes a lot longer. Needed to reset CMOS to get it back in check. Now up to 1.224V and got 0x101 after prime for about 20-30 minutes.

Close to being stable again though. VCCSA and VTT just 2 notches up from last known stable settings, which is now around 1.20V Load on SA and 1.184v load VTT

Too busy working on RIVBE?

Oh well, that would mean that I'm still in search for a golden 4930K or 4960X for my own personal build =) Hopefully better 4930K or 4960X's crop up soon that can do 16GB 2666+ and 2400 64GB by the time RIVBE is out.


----------



## Maximization

DDR3-1866 is the fastest supported spec for the 49xx series in 2011 socket. No gurentees of anything faster at 64 GB.


----------



## cookiesowns

Anywho, after mucking around with the GTX780, now benching cinebench at higher than 4500 since I've solidified my Overclock there.



http://valid.canardpc.com/6la11j

To top it off!



http://valid.canardpc.com/tl4yem

Cinebench 2-3 passes each. I was able to do one pass at 1.325V.

I'll stop now, since this is all on H110!! with 1 AF140L at VRM area. Debating to either keep this chip, or bin the others in the same batch.

Oh yeah, 4403 BIOS, BOOM.


----------



## Butter Chicken

how is that comparing to a SB-E with a same 4.5Ghz/4.7Ghz overclock?

nvmd...

1.44v to 1.45v -3930k (13.2/13.5)










like to see some GFlop comparisons myself


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> how is that comparing to a SB-E with a same 4.5Ghz/4.7Ghz overclock?


No clue, don't have any decent 3930K's on hand with me, but in theory, IVY-E @ 4.5 should be equiv to SB-E @ 4.65ish.

So that means if I get this 4.7 running daily, I'd be using less power and running just as fast as a SB-E @ 4.85ish.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> No clue, don't have any decent 3930K's on hand with me, but in theory, IVY-E @ 4.5 should be equiv to SB-E @ 4.65ish.
> 
> So that means if I get this 4.7 running daily, I'd be using less power and running just as fast as a SB-E @ 4.85ish.


that's cool... I edited my last post to include a few quick find clips.

I heard It said of benchies that 4.5Ghz on an IB-E is roughly the same as 4.9Ghz on the SB-E? that's the numbers I am trying to see.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> that's cool... I edited my last post to include a few quick find clips.
> 
> I heard It said of benchies that 4.5Ghz on an IB-E is roughly the same as 4.9Ghz on the SB-E? that's the numbers I am trying to see.


Those ones were saying 4.6 4960X is roughly equiv to 4.8 3930K, which in my books I would say 150Mhz is a safe bet.

So 4.6 4930K would be equiv to 4.75 3930K.

That said, unless you're aiming for pure e-peen 24/7 high clock numbers, I don't see any reason to not go for IVY-E at this point, more so if you're near a Microcenter so you can swap out a chip a few times incase you get an awful one.

Just sadly disappointed that this chip has a weak IMC, otherwise I'd keep it formyself when I get into DICE/LN2.

Oh well, that means 4960X time, or hoping that this other 4930K is even more so golden.


----------



## Joa3d43

...good stuff re Cinebench comps







...differential seems a bit less than that, reviewers seem to more or less equate a 4930K to a 3970X with may be a 100 Mhz step or so on top (noting the latter having 3MB more cache) 'in most tests' ...but without more trust in 'near final' BIOS updates for Ivy-E, the whole thing may still be somewhat academic. W/my 3970X, it seems to be about 150MHz to 200MHz difference re 4960X when looking at Cinebench, though I do run strap125 (faster FSB) and also DDR3 2666

Because Cinebench is sensitive to both # of cores as well as memory (emphasizing the differential between Sandy-E and Iby-E somewhat) , I dug up the Anadtech comps below...I'm trying to decide whether to upgrade to a 4960X, or even look at the new Ivy-EP 10core/20 thread 'v2' coming out next month with the dual Xeon Asus board as also have some work use for it...just wish that we would have finalized Ivy-E Bios' out there, and confirmed as such, to help make up my mind.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Those ones were saying 4.6 4960X is roughly equiv to 4.8 3930K, which in my books I would say 150Mhz is a safe bet.
> 
> So 4.6 4930K would be equiv to 4.75 3930K.
> 
> That said, unless you're aiming for pure e-peen 24/7 high clock numbers, I don't see any reason to not go for IVY-E at this point, more so if you're near a Microcenter so you can swap out a chip a few times incase you get an awful one.
> 
> Just sadly disappointed that this chip has a weak IMC, otherwise I'd keep it formyself when I get into DICE/LN2.
> 
> Oh well, that means 4960X time, or hoping that this other 4930K is even more so golden.


post #7 here... and other places, http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/190061/comments.html
Quote:


> Again, a 4.5GHz IB-E is roughly the same as a 4.8 SB-E


clock for clock others say it is a 5% increase, I have read as high as 12% increase, but the naysayers fail to mention the 4930k is less power hungry, has a stronger IMC and native PCIe3.0


----------



## anubis1127

I want a 4930k, but I don't think my RIVF would do it justice, and while the x79-deluxe has some nice features, I don't think I want a board that ugly.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> post #7 here... and other places, http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/190061/comments.html
> clock for clock others say it is a 5% increase, I have read as high as 12% increase, but the naysayers fail to mention the 4930k is less power hungry, has a stronger IMC and native PCIe3.0


I think SKYMTL replied to me that sometimes the difference is as low as 0-2 %. Probably mainly in games that are GPU bound. I'm switching mainly because I have the C1 version 3960X that overclocks like a dog..and PCIe 3.0 without the fix (with upcoming drivers?) is the main driving factor for me.


----------



## exyia

just got my RIVE installed from a P9X79 Deluxe

just realized I'm short one USB 2.0 plug-in (on-board) now because they gave me two 3.0's...guess I have to give up my media card reader

and I reminded myself how much of a PITA the Cooler Master Eisberg is to work with

other than that, enjoying it so far


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> post #7 here... and other places, http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/190061/comments.html
> clock for clock others say it is a 5% increase, I have read as high as 12% increase, but the naysayers fail to mention the 4930k is less power hungry, has a stronger IMC and native PCIe3.0


Yeah, but apparently even latest WHQL Nvidia drivers don't detect 4930K as PCI-E 3.0, still need to run registry tweak lol..


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I think SKYMTL replied to me that sometimes the difference is as low as 0-2 %. Probably mainly in games that are GPU bound. I'm switching mainly because I have the C1 version 3960X that overclocks like a dog..and PCIe 3.0 without the fix (with upcoming drivers?) is the main driving factor for me.


I am getting different results on the RampageIVGene board... I run both Aida bench tests and Sandra bench tests on my 3820 before I swapped it for the 4820k, I ran the same tests three times and kept the data with the bios at default and the XMP on my memory set to 2133.

I have tried to achieve the same settings with the 4820k but at bios defaults the 3820 clocks up a bit to 3800mhz and the 4920k comes out to 3900mhz, so what I did was set the bios defaults then enabled XMP to 2133 and clocked down the 4820k with a 38 multi... I ran the same tests I did with the 3820 three times again but I am picking up a 13% to 19% increase in scores, all except PhotoWorxx, where I am scoring slightly below on the 4820k down @ 3800mhz.

the problem here could be my math







but it is more likely that I am running a new Aida64 (IB-E compatible) a new chipset driver and bios, along with a new power supply supplying an 8pin eps. At these freq's I don't think running the old PSU with only the 4pin atx to the cpu would have effected scoring that much?

if I had the 3820 still I could be switching back bios and chipsets figuring out what small increases there be for this particular board, which would probably not be enough to matter still on a score card. What does matter with this IB-E is the IMC taking my 2133kit to 2400mhz and keeping it there all thru my amateur attempts at o/c. Besides... it's not so thirsty (sans the vcore lol) and even if drivers are not seeing that PCIe3.0 it is there surely... I have noticed switching between Gen3 and Gen1 in my bios now has a different outcome or even if I can boot into windows at all with a high multiplier and my antique gen1 card... this wasn't the case with the 3820, it booted no matter where that was set.

-I get better timings with 2133, but that's just my kit... I'd love to see some monster 2800's or 3000 kits on the IMC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yeah, but apparently even latest WHQL Nvidia drivers don't detect 4930K as PCI-E 3.0, still need to run registry tweak lol..


CPUZ and Aida had problems even reporting the cpu until recent updates, CPUZ would not give me memory readings or spd... I am sure it's a driver update away


----------



## doctakedooty

Hey what is the best bios for stability oc the 3930k? Tried some different ones but seeing what you guys think is the best


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*revised setup info* for RIVE / Sandy-E 3970X
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...less is better' re various voltage settings...there seems to be a 'special square' involving the 4 corners of vcore, DDR-v, VCCSA and VTT...by that I mean that there relationship seems to be almost as important as any sort of high values...here are the new 'lowered' values for 5.125 GHz and mem settings tested out to be repeatable and stable with Intel XTU bench, Cinebench, maxxmem, and 'Valley' etc
> 
> > *RIVE Bios 4004* > DDR3 2666 16GB TridentX kit (11-13-11-33-1N ...stock 11-13-13-35-2N)...'Asus ROG Mode 2 setting for memory in Bios'
> > manual voltage setting (no offset); for 5.125GHZ (41 x strap125) = 1.465v
> > VCCSA = 1.17v
> > VTT = 1.175
> > CPU PLL = 1.775v
> > DDR-V = 1.65v to 1.660v (the latter if BCLK added)
> > PCH 1.1 = 1.1 and 1.5 = 1.5
> > VTTDDR AB Voltage = 0.75v
> > VTTDDR CD Voltage = 0.75v
> > CPU LLC = Ultra High VCCSA LLC = High
> 
> 5.250 GHz (42x strap125) = as above, but vcore = 1.53v (new, 1.545 before)
> 5 GHz (40x strap125) = as above, but vCore = 1.42v; VCCSA = 1.16; VTT = 1.1625v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*UPDATE*..after working on it some more with the (*strap125, DDR3 - 2666*) settings, confirmed that for both 5Ghz and 5.125 GHz, I could drop VCCSA and VTT another step...

5 GHz, as above but VCCSA at 1.16v --- VTT at 1.1625v
5.125 GHz as above but VCCSA at 1.165v --- VTT at 1.16875v ...all tested with Cinebench11.5, Intel XTU bench / stress, SuperPi etc

5.250 GHz also at VCCSA at 1.165v --- VTT at 1.16875v now, but vcore not yet finalized (1.53v?) as I want to be certain about 5.125 first

The key seems to be as low a VCCSA as possible with this particular 3970X that allows the other 3 key variables to stabilize...before, I 'thought' I was low already with that but I have now dropped VCCSA several more steps, with lower vcore as a consequence.

This particular CPU may not be entirely 'representative', but it might be worth checking out on your systems...when I set this up originally, I followed various official guides, yet it seems that vcore and vccsa are far more intricately linked then some of the write-ups had it...and where before a higher vcore was not entirely stable (and thinking even more vcore after getting '101's ), the opposite direction was the way to go once VCCSA (and with it VTT in tow) was lowered


----------



## AMC

Just finished building with the Gene and my FT03 case. This motherboard is soooooo compact But sweet!

Added me to the club!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Just finished building with the Gene and my FT03 case. This motherboard is soooooo compact But sweet!
> 
> Added me to the club!


CPUZ validation URL?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> CPUZ validation URL?


For sure.

http://valid.canardpc.com/rq838f


----------



## Clockster

Please add me as well









http://valid.canardpc.com/caf4vs


----------



## Mydog

I think I've killed my R4E









Stops at postcode 34 and AE and the "V1-vcore" led stays red. Tested with two 4960X and one 3960X and two different sets of memory, also tested different GPU's in all the PCI-e slots. Going to test with another PSU now and if that doesn't help it's RMA time.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I think I've killed my R4E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stops at postcode 34 and AE and the "V1-vcore" led stays red. Tested with two 4960X and one 3960X and two different sets of memory, also tested different GPU's in all the PCI-e slots. Going to test with another PSU now and if that doesn't help it's RMA time.


Oh damn hope that works out for ya
if you contact the right person at asus you might be abble to get advanced RMA so you aren't ou of a board too long... I have to send my RIVE out this week as well
Sound issues manufacturer defects and Dimm c1 is acting wierd


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Oh damn hope that works out for ya
> if you contact the right person at asus you might be abble to get advanced RMA so you aren't ou of a board too long... I have to send my RIVE out this week as well
> Sound issues manufacturer defects and Dimm c1 is acting wierd


I'm doing the RMA at a local web-shop here so it should only take a couple of days. I ordered a second R4E on Thursday that's waiting for my pickup so I won't be out of a mobo at all.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm doing the RMA at a local web-shop here so it should only take a couple of days. I ordered a second R4E on Thursday that's waiting for my pickup so I won't be out of a mobo at all.


...sorry to hear this...at least you will eventually have to RIVEs...but do you know what happened ? Like a voltage spike or s.th. ? Did it happen upon reboot, or during regular running ?









EDIT - just wondering whether it is not your memory (or memory setting)...AE is normal but 34 w/red LED often relates to memory compatibility or so...but I have no experience w/Ivy-Es on RIVE...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Pls add me to da club.

Quick question though, the memory timing section in the bios has many many more options than my previous board, all I know is that the timings should be 7-8-7-24 @1.6 anyone able to clue me in as to exactly which settings to change? I've done this many times before, but on much more simple boards.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Pls add me to da club..


You need to show a CPU-Z validation before you can become a member


----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> CPUZ validation URL?
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rq838f
Click to expand...



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Please add me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/caf4vs




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please check entry requirements:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry to hear this...at least you will eventually have to RIVEs...but do you know what happened ? Like a voltage spike or s.th. ? Did it happen upon reboot, or during regular running ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - just wondering whether it is not your memory (or memory setting)...AE is normal but 34 w/red LED often relates to memory compatibility or so...but I have no experience w/Ivy-Es on RIVE...


Not at all sure what happened, it worked fine on Thursday night but on Saturday morning it's not working any more. I've had the power completely off since Thursday.

I've tested three different memory sets here and on two different bios(4501 and 3404 for the 3960X) all with the same result, stopping on postcode 34 with the red "V1-vcore" led. Doesn't matter if I use 4960X or 3960X, 780, 680 or 7970, Antec 1200W or Corsair AX 1200i, also tested with two different sets of Corsair Platinums and one G.Skill set. This R4E is going back to the shop.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not at all sure what happened, it worked fine on Thursday night but on Saturday morning it's not working any more. I've had the power completely off since Thursday.
> 
> I've tested three different memory sets here and on two different bios(4501 and 3404 for the 3960X) all with the same result, stopping on postcode 34 with the red "V1-vcore" led. Doesn't matter if I use 4960X or 3960X, 780, 680 or 7970, Antec 1200W or Corsair AX 1200i, also tested with two different sets of Corsair Platinums and one G.Skill set. This R4E is going back to the shop.


Try setting the LN2 mode switch/pin on the top right of the mobo to enabled. I had a 3960x C1 cpu that went wonky unless I loaded with LN2 mode enabled, did my bios settings, saved, then shut down. get off LN2 mode, get into bios and save it that way again. Computer was normal.

One time I went from 4.7GHz 24/7 to 5.1GHz saved profile for benching and when I went back to my 24.7 setting, my mobo wouldn't post unless I did this. I've since RMA'd the cpu, but besides that, it was as good as new.


----------



## alancsalt

http://ark.intel.com/products/series/75291

http://ark.intel.com/products/75283/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2697-v2-30M-Cache-2_70-GHz

http://ark.intel.com/products/76161/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2687W-v2-25M-Cache-3_40-GHz

Anyone trying a Socket 2011 Xeon?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/series/75291
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/75283/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2697-v2-30M-Cache-2_70-GHz
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/76161/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2687W-v2-25M-Cache-3_40-GHz
> 
> Anyone trying a Socket 2011 Xeon?


...yup, have been discussing it a bit with folks like FtW a few weeks back re a commercial app...likely will be dual 10c / 20t v2 in an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS...question is 'when' (later 2013 or early 2014)

...some more here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7285/intel-xeon-e5-2600-v2-12-core-ivy-bridge-ep/4


----------



## cookiesowns

Looks like this chip, while a great clocker has the worst IMC I've seen. Does not do 4x32GB 2400 well, and is unable to hit 2133 now, instant BSOD booting in even with raised VTT and VCCSA.

Fine at 1866.... sucks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/series/75291
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/75283/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2697-v2-30M-Cache-2_70-GHz
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/76161/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2687W-v2-25M-Cache-3_40-GHz
> 
> Anyone trying a Socket 2011 Xeon?


If i knew where I could get one to bench......................... you would of heard about it by now


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Try setting the LN2 mode switch/pin on the top right of the mobo to enabled. I had a 3960x C1 cpu that went wonky unless I loaded with LN2 mode enabled, did my bios settings, saved, then shut down. get off LN2 mode, get into bios and save it that way again. Computer was normal.
> 
> One time I went from 4.7GHz 24/7 to 5.1GHz saved profile for benching and when I went back to my 24.7 setting, my mobo wouldn't post unless I did this. I've since RMA'd the cpu, but besides that, it was as good as new.


I'll test it but I don't have high hopes as I just talked to customer support at my local web-shop where I bought it. He told me to check the socket for bent pins and if I couldn't find any the mobo is broken, they had received several others with the same problem.








He gave me an RMA number anyway so all is good on my part


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'll test it but I don't have high hopes as I just talked to customer support at my local web-shop where I bought it. He told me to check the socket for bent pins and if I couldn't find any the mobo is broken, they had received several others with the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gave me an RMA number anyway so all is good on my part


Mydog is a lucky dawg


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'll test it but I don't have high hopes as I just talked to customer support at my local web-shop where I bought it. He told me to check the socket for bent pins and if I couldn't find any the mobo is broken, they had received several others with the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gave me an RMA number anyway so all is good on my part


Isn't that a very common issue with this board? I've seen this power issue several times myself but unplugging the power and replugging and trying this and that eventually has always fixed the issue for me, at least so far..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mydog is a lucky dawg


Arf arf








Just need to cool down after all the testing for errors.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Isn't that a very common issue with this board? I've seen this power issue several times myself but unplugging the power and replugging and trying this and that eventually has always fixed the issue for me, at least so far..


I've tested different PSU's so I guess it's not working on my mobo.


----------



## Shogon

The best this bios can do for my terrible chip, well terrible in regards to core voltage while the IMC seems rather awesome, under 1.1v for 2133 on the samsung memory.

-1.04v vccsa
-1.13125 vtt
-1.43 vcore

Upping the PLL voltage did help when I tried higher frequencies, but no matter the voltage instability reigned supreme.



Probably going to sell this chip, or trade my friend the 3930k I sold him since he doesn't want it overclocked anymore. Nice and cool but it equates to a 4.65 3930k, which is worse than my old 3930k at 4.7 1.44v.

13.5 score for cinibench on this chip, nothing crazy.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Arf arf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to cool down after all the testing for errors.
> 
> 
> I've tested different PSU's so I guess it's not working on my mobo.


*
"My dog ate my homework stable power settings"*









...will be interesting to see what will happen with the new RIVE, plus the RMAed replacement...are you going to use one for extreme cooling (ie dragon-skin et al) etc ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

So, how are the 4930K overclocks on the RIVE?
Have the BIOS updated helped in anyway?


----------



## Butter Chicken

ok that's a trick question right?









we need someone with a [email protected] hitting Cinebench and LinX for some flops... but I suspect a mid 4.75Ghz to a 4.8Ghz on the 4930k would be equivalent.

Ghz is epeen if something can do more at a lower freq... look at them Xeon's. .


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The best this bios can do for my terrible chip, well terrible in regards to core voltage while the IMC seems rather awesome, under 1.1v for 2133 on the samsung memory.
> 
> -1.04v vccsa
> -1.13125 vtt
> -1.43 vcore
> 
> Upping the PLL voltage did help when I tried higher frequencies, but no matter the voltage instability reigned supreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to sell this chip, or trade my friend the 3930k I sold him since he doesn't want it overclocked anymore. Nice and cool but it equates to a 4.65 3930k, which is worse than my old 3930k at 4.7 1.44v.
> 
> 13.5 score for cinibench on this chip, nothing crazy.


What is the batch number on that chip? Can everyone here with an Ivy-E post your batch numbers so we can see if there's any correlation to better OC'ers?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> What is the batch number on that chip? Can everyone here with an Ivy-E post your batch numbers so we can see if there's any correlation to better OC'ers?


Batch # 3325A995.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So, how are the 4930K overclocks on the RIVE?
> Have the BIOS updated helped in anyway?


Not sure what BIOS there is, 4403 for me is the same as 4501 and 0020. In the end none helped so I say my chip is mediocre or average given most chips stop at 4.4-4.6. Hoping my friend wants to trade if not I'll just use the tuning plan get a new chip and sell it and buy a 3820 again or buy a 3960x from Frys.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Batch # 3325A995.
> Not sure what BIOS there is, 4403 for me is the same as 4501 and 0020. In the end none helped so I say my chip is mediocre or average given most chips stop at 4.4-4.6. Hoping my friend wants to trade if not I'll just use the tuning plan get a new chip and sell it and buy a 3820 again or buy a 3960x from Frys.


I can only do 4.2 with 1.38v. 4.3 requires 1.47v, the limiting factor is my motherboard. I read people with the EVGA Dark had better success with a bios update. Also heard the black edition is doing well with the new ivy chips.

I need to ditch my board, but my only options are the new Asus x79 or EVGA dark. I wouldn't mind the RIVE, but havnt seen many success stories.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My 4930K batch number is 3325A995.

I gotta say that this chip at stock speed matched my 3770K at 4.8, at 4.3 it completely outclasses it. If I could just get it to 4.6 or 4.7 I'd be really happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> What is the batch number on that chip? Can everyone here with an Ivy-E post your batch numbers so we can see if there's any correlation to better OC'ers?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *
> "My dog ate my homework stable power settings"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...will be interesting to see what will happen with the new RIVE, plus the RMAed replacement...are you going to use one for extreme cooling (ie dragon-skin et al) etc ?


Just got the second one up and running so it's time to insulate it for LN2 runs


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just got the second one up and running so it's time to insulate it for LN2 runs


Congrats ! ...is the CPU (4960X) now running in the second RIVE the same you had in the 1st RIVE per a few posts above ? Same RAM, PSU etc ? Asking re the issues which had crept up


----------



## MetalRacer

4930k batch # 3326B664 with SS cooling.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalRacer*
> 
> 4930k batch # 3326B664 with SS cooling.


What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalRacer*
> 
> 4930k batch # 3326B664 with SS cooling.


...ahh, that's the kind of info we've been looking for







> helps compare SB-E w/I IVY-E

The run below seems to suggest 'roughly' a 150-175 MHz difference in a Sandy-E is what it takes to compete with a nice new Ivy-E per above in Cinebench...I realize there are differences re cache size and also the run below was done a few months back with DDR3 2333 (since then upgraded to 2666), but 'close enough' re starting setup...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The best this bios can do for my terrible chip, well terrible in regards to core voltage while the IMC seems rather awesome, under 1.1v for 2133 on the samsung memory.
> 
> -1.04v vccsa
> -1.13125 vtt
> -1.43 vcore
> 
> Upping the PLL voltage did help when I tried higher frequencies, but no matter the voltage instability reigned supreme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to sell this chip, or trade my friend the 3930k I sold him since he doesn't want it overclocked anymore. Nice and cool but it equates to a 4.65 3930k, which is worse than my old 3930k at 4.7 1.44v.
> 
> 13.5 score for cinibench on this chip, nothing crazy.


I think it's the board/bios that is holding your cpu back. Dark or RIVE BE will be the better option. I think 4.7GHz 1.4ish volts would be most likely possible with your cpu on either of those two boards.


----------



## Butter Chicken

SB-E has trouble above 2133, in my lowly 4820k experience...

now lets see that min/max package draw during testing with HWMonitor









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What motherboard are you using?


their cpuz says "RIVE"


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> SB-E has trouble above 2133, in my lowly 4820k experience...
> 
> now lets see that min/max package draw during testing with HWMonitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their cpuz says "RIVE"


- re Power draw, I probably don't want to know








- re RAM 2133+ on SB-E, some do, some don't - vive la différence The later C2 stepping SB-Es seem to be a bit better with higher clock RAM, but it does com down to the individual chip (like HOMECINMA's crazy strap166 3820 RAM Mach 3







a few pages back)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/2896960


----------



## Butter Chicken

comon man you were probably pulling 95W package and even a lower IA









I gotta read more about strap... see madman got me stuck on this 100 strap kick now I feel skewing from it is cheating lol, even though I've been told it's not.

I think he just wanted to see the IB-E do a 50x100. heck anything above a 43x100 woulda suited him, but he didn't predetermine the repercussions on my impressionable noob mind


----------



## alancsalt

He's probably using 125..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> comon man you were probably pulling 95W package and even a lower IA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


95W package sounds about right - at idle


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think it's the board/bios that is holding your cpu back. Dark or RIVE BE will be the better option. I think 4.7GHz 1.4ish volts would be most likely possible with your cpu on either of those two boards.


Maybe it is the board or the bios, according to the people at ROG forums the bios is just fine though for Ivy-E, as it is 'maxed' out. I'd rather not give Asus anymore money for x79, and EVGA still needs a few more months before I consider buying from them again. My best bet is selling this chip and going back to Sandy-E and hoping for a better clocking 4/6 core. I'm hesitant to even try the 4820k as strap overclocking has proven impossible on this chip, worked fine and dandy on my 3820 with 128 MHz strap but this thing fails to even boot at 101.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 95W package sounds about right - at idle


that was SB right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Maybe it is the board or the bios, according to the people at ROG forums the bios is just fine though for Ivy-E, as it is 'maxed' out. I'd rather not give Asus anymore money for x79, and EVGA still needs a few more months before I consider buying from them again. My best bet is selling this chip and going back to Sandy-E and hoping for a better clocking 4/6 core. I'm hesitant to even try the 4820k as strap overclocking has proven impossible on this chip, worked fine and dandy on my 3820 with 128 MHz strap but this thing fails to even boot at 101.


I can get a 160 strap out of the 4820k with a 28 multi... still learning how to tame my vcore though.

folks are rocking both the 4930k and the 4820k with extreme cooling as I'm sure you've seen? I believe I seen a 6.5 or 6.7Ghz over at kingpin...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> that was SB right?
> I can get a 160 strap out of the 4820k with a 28 multi... still learning how to tame my vcore though.
> 
> folks are rocking both the 4930k and the 4820k with extreme cooling as I'm sure you've seen? I believe I seen a 6.5 or 6.7Ghz over at kingpin...


...yup - SB-E (3970X, strap125, DDR3 2666)

...yeah, seen that...kind of weird, the non-extreme cooled Ivy-Es seem to have some issue going above, what, 4.7GHz or so - while the sub-zero folks are just rocking with it...already (early days) almost 1 GHz above the fastest SB-Es (> 5.9 ?)


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I can get a 160 strap out of the 4820k with a 28 multi... still learning how to tame my vcore though.
> 
> folks are rocking both the 4930k and the 4820k with extreme cooling as I'm sure you've seen? I believe I seen a 6.5 or 6.7Ghz over at kingpin...


Crazy high strap right there, maybe there is some hope with Ivy-E. Getting 5.0 on my 3820 was pie, curious if the 4820k would be similar.

I assume extreme cooling is anything that can cool it under ambient? Sadly all I have is a simple custom loop, I can keep throwing volts and temps barely rise above 73C in Prime, but it never stays stable for more then 10 minutes in anything taxing on the CPU.


----------



## Butter Chicken

here's some weird strap... I haven't worked with it and my memory much, prime doesn't like it but the vcore is a good base point.

if I knock the memory down to 1333 it'll probably do prime? I still have yet to figure out exactly what the strap does, in laymans terms lol...



it's a 4820k, sry I had the memory page overlaid atop the cpu for the screener... still need a lower vcore!

http://valid.canardpc.com/xvixcq

---

a simple ice chiller or TEC will probably get the IB-E past 5Ghz... but they run the same benchies at a slightly lower freq than SB-E, the real bonus is the consumption having a higher headroom... with a chiller or an ice chest like the cool-can used to drop the fuel temp on hot rods, would get them 5Ghz and then some. Set one of these in your freezer filled with ice in the center and you're good to go







you already have a custom loop...

https://harysraceparts.com/Store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=271
http://www.thermotekusa.com/tm_rackmount.php
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ThermoTek-Solid-State-Recirculating-Chiller-T252P-4B-July-2010-/141071425862
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOLID-STATE-THERMOELECTRIC-THERMAL-CONTROL-UNIT-T225P-/170991467249?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cfe2baf1


----------



## JTHMfreak

When I turn the PC on, the part that allows you to go into bios that shows the rog logo shows up 3 times, is this normal?


----------



## Clockster

Anyone know when we are getting a new bios, cause this current want sux lol


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I can only do 4.2 with 1.38v. 4.3 requires 1.47v, the limiting factor is my motherboard. I read people with the EVGA Dark had better success with a bios update. Also heard the black edition is doing well with the new ivy chips.
> 
> I need to ditch my board, but my only options are the new Asus x79 or EVGA dark. I wouldn't mind the RIVE, but havnt seen many success stories.


Wait for the Black edition, or get the RIVE. IVY-E batches are so inconsistent, 3 chips in the same batch, only one can hit 4.7 Cinebench 2-3 passes max at 1.35V The others are around 1.2-1.25 VID, this one is 1.19 VID.

Set everything to stock, and look at your VID, if it's below 1.2V you most likely have a good chip, if it's above 1.2V, especially above 1.25V get rid of it ASAP as it'll hit a clock wall around 4.5 or well before that.

Test with Small-FFT and use HWMONITOR to find your VID. Test at default clock, or 39 boost always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think it's the board/bios that is holding your cpu back. Dark or RIVE BE will be the better option. I think 4.7GHz 1.4ish volts would be most likely possible with your cpu on either of those two boards.


Doubt it.

We really need to get a IVY-E thread going with people listing their Batch #, and VID at 39 Multi and stock Multi with auto everything on offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> SB-E has trouble above 2133, in my lowly 4820k experience...
> 
> now lets see that min/max package draw during testing with HWMonitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their cpuz says "RIVE"


of the two 3930K's I have on hand with me, one can do 2400 8x8GB, the other 1866 easily. My 4930K that clocks high cannot even do 2133 8x8GB LOL! That or there's some fishy stuff going on with VTT and VCCSA on IVY-E.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Wait for the Black edition, or get the RIVE. IVY-E batches are so inconsistent, 3 chips in the same batch, only one can hit 4.7 Cinebench 2-3 passes max at 1.35V The others are around 1.2-1.25 VID, this one is 1.19 VID.
> 
> *
> Set everything to stock, and look at your VID, if it's below 1.2V you most likely have a good chip, if it's above 1.2V, especially above 1.25V get rid of it ASAP as it'll hit a clock wall around 4.5 or well before that.*
> 
> Test with Small-FFT and use HWMONITOR to find your VID. Test at default clock, or 39 boost always.
> Doubt it.
> 
> We really need to get a IVY-E thread going with people listing their Batch #, and VID at 39 Multi and stock Multi with auto everything on offset.
> of the two 3930K's I have on hand with me, one can do 2400 8x8GB, the other 1866 easily. My 4930K that clocks high cannot even do 2133 8x8GB LOL! That or there's some fishy stuff going on with VTT and VCCSA on IVY-E.


Got a 1.221 VID, I guess I have a decent chip lol


----------



## Butter Chicken

here's a default on a 4820k in case it's not irrelevant...

I been stressing it a bit too just before this reboot, this is XMP2133mhz set only.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> here's a default on a 4820k in case it's not irrelevant...
> 
> I been stressing it a bit too just before this reboot, this is XMP2133mhz set only.


The VID would be irelevant unless you are stressing, since speedstep and offset automatically lower idle voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Got a 1.221 VID, I guess I have a decent chip lol


This at what clock? Default 34x or 39x?

Also, I'm seeing some very odd results, similar voltages, different chip ( within same batch ), different board, same cooler, I'm seeing significantly higher temps on a X79-Deluxe vs Rampage IV Extreme.

Like nearly 10C hotter running at very similar load voltages. This makes me want to swap in a known good chip, but out of 3 samples on the same board ( RIVE ), same cooler ( H110 ), they all ran within similar temp tolerances, while on X79-Deluxe they seem to be quite hotter. I'll swap TIM, but I doubt that's it as the H110 is pushing out a crapton more heat.

I also got this chip with a higher VID than my best one, and is hitting 4500mhz easy at 1.3V BIOS with 50% LLC 1.28V Load on the X79-Deluxe

On RIVE 1.3V BIOS 50% LLC is about 1.29-1.305V and it doesn't even get anywhere near this hot under same load patterns and cooler...

This has me thinking, maybe PLL override is in fact crucial and well working on newer X79 boards, and will be working on Rampage IV Black edition, but will not be working on RIVE???? Would explain why I hit a wall on my "golden" chip trying to pass 24/7 stability tests at over 4.5Ghz, even with benchmarks, general stability including gaming and media production has no issues.

EDIT: Could just be this chip, won't do 4.7 cinebench @ 1.4V, while the "golden" one was able to do 4.7 cinebench @ 1.35.

Very odd, seems like the tolerances in IVY-E quite bad. More fun in binning though !


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Looks like this chip, while a great clocker has the worst IMC I've seen. Does not do 4x32GB 2400 well, and is unable to hit 2133 now, instant BSOD booting in even with raised VTT and VCCSA.
> 
> Fine at 1866.... sucks.


Small update, I'm back at 2133. Lowered VCCSA and VTT quite a bit too, seems to be more stable and also lower temps as well.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Small update, I'm back at 2133. Lowered VCCSA and VTT quite a bit too, seems to be more stable and also lower temps as well.


I've been leaving mine set to auto, I don't think I tampered with those one bit since I removed AISuite...

here's my VID thru 3 different runs, seems I hit a highest at 1.226 when my vcore was up on the ceiling.

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a5/a51d585a_core.temp1.0rc5.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c4/c470f766_matched.timings1666mhz.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/2b/2b65ac60_9.784848.jpeg

...auto LLC's


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I've been leaving mine set to auto, I don't think I tampered with those one bit since I removed AISuite...
> 
> here's my VID thru 3 different runs, seems I hit a highest at 1.226 when my vcore was up on the ceiling.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a5/a51d585a_core.temp1.0rc5.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c4/c470f766_matched.timings1666mhz.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/2b/2b65ac60_9.784848.jpeg
> 
> ...auto LLC's


...on SB-Es at least, VIDs seem to relate to strap100 / multis...so if you're running strap125 or so, it 'might' give you a false VID reading

Also, RIVE Asus 'auto' settings can get pretty scary pretty quick, depending on the BIOS version. When I 1st picked up my RIVE in the store, I had asked that they briefly test all slots etc as it was an open box...when it booted up to 4.3GHZ the second or third time around, it 'auto'-set VCCSA and VTT to 1.345v







...fortunately, I knew that 1.2v i the absolute max w/C2 Sandy-Es.

Finally, up to this date VCCSA LLC on 'auto' is actually 'extreme'. 'Auto' settings are usually for the lowest common denominator (read worse chip in the world)...the caveat here is that my comments are only for RIVE w/SB-E and up to BIOS 4004 (and for that matter ROG Max V E / 3770K)...don't know if they changes anything with IVY-E and corresponding newer BIOS


----------



## Shogon

You know my chip is bad when VID is upwards of 1.29v for 3.9 GHz lol.


----------



## Clockster

I'll be going to the local Asus offices tomorrow and finding out about the new bios, we need one so bad lol


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I'll be going to the local Asus offices tomorrow and finding out about the new bios, we need one so bad lol


they're saving that for the Black... "optimized for IB-E"

get with Shamino a day after RIVB release









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on SB-Es at least, VIDs seem to relate to strap100 / multis...so if you're running strap125 or so, it 'might' give you a false VID reading
> 
> Also, RIVE Asus 'auto' settings can get pretty scary pretty quick, depending on the BIOS version. When I 1st picked up my RIVE in the store, I had asked that they briefly test all slots etc as it was an open box...when it booted up to 4.3GHZ the second or third time around, it 'auto'-set VCCSA and VTT to 1.345v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...fortunately, I knew that 1.2v i the absolute max w/C2 Sandy-Es.
> 
> Finally, up to this date VCCSA LLC on 'auto' is actually 'extreme'. 'Auto' settings are usually for the lowest common denominator (read worse chip in the world)...the caveat here is that my comments are only for RIVE w/SB-E and up to BIOS 4004 (and for that matter ROG Max V E / 3770K)...don't know if they changes anything with IVY-E and corresponding newer BIOS


I'll have to look again... last time I took note was when I had AISuite installed, it would bump up to 1.1 at higher freqs but I mostly recall it at 0.8 something. It was higher always 1.1 on the SB-E 3820 chip at default, as I had the Suite installed at the time I flashed my bios and dropped in the 4820k. It was one of the first things I noticed and I somehow thought bringing it up would increase my stability or ability to boot at the 50x100 multi, which wasn't the case.


----------



## DBaer

Clockster, ask them when the Black will be out while you are there


----------



## Butter Chicken

ok... on auto everything including the ram the VCCSA sits at 0.945 @1600mhz the VTT 1.10000

if I change it to XMP 2133 the VCCSA goes to 1.120 and the VTT and everything else is unchanged.

I reinstalled AISuite to play around with vcore, it's idling at 0.815v in this mode (same as XMP)

I could have sworn it was down to 0.895 or 0.845 at an earlier date, but that could have been with the 002 bios or before I was pumping an excessive amount of juice into this thing...

I got a 1yr no questions asked Microcenter exchange warranty for $15 bucks so no sweat







I'll definetly cash it in if a new stepping arrives in that time.


----------



## Mydog

Well guys, you know I told you my first R4E was dead-broken-fubar etc??

Well it's not.

I tested everything I could think of and a few things you guys suggested but I got postcode 34 all the time and nothing on monitor.
Today I ripped the R4E out of the case and put on my bench just to do a last test before I RMA'ed it.

I plug everything in, now on a different monitor, and I get postcode 34 but on the monitor it says....



CPU FAN ERROR!!!!

So I go to my main monitor and check and the DVI cable is unplugged


----------



## JTHMfreak

Hey at least you caught it before sending it off, I think we all have had some double facepalm moments.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well guys, you know I told you my first R4E was dead-broken-fubar etc??
> 
> Well it's not.
> 
> I tested everything I could think of and a few things you guys suggested but I got postcode 34 all the time and nothing on monitor.
> Today I ripped the R4E out of the case and put on my bench just to do a last test before I RMA'ed it.
> 
> I plug everything in, now on a different monitor, and I get postcode 34 but on the monitor it says....
> 
> 
> 
> CPU FAN ERROR!!!!
> 
> So I go to my main monitor and check and the DVI cable is unplugged


...a happy ending of sorts...







...btw, has happened to me too, not quite like that, but after water-cooling the setup, fell for the old CPU-fan error trick as the rpm were 'too low' for another fan I had plugged into the CPU fan header...a few simple adjustments in the bios beforehand would have taken care of that...

...so now you have two functional RIVEs, one ready for LN2 - hopefully you have two monitors with both DVI cables plugged in


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> ok that's a trick question right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need someone with a [email protected] hitting Cinebench and LinX for some flops... but I suspect a mid 4.75Ghz to a 4.8Ghz on the 4930k would be equivalent.
> 
> Ghz is epeen if something can do more at a lower freq... look at them Xeon's. .


Here's two of mine:

5140Mhz with DDR3-2467 10-12-10


5046Mhz with DDR3-2502 10-12-11


EDIT:
Just wanted to post a few settings....

(applicable for both)
vCORE and LLC are at a 1:1 ratio, with it occasionally going +/-0.002 so what you see in the picture is what it's set at
CPU LLC "High"
VCCSA LLC "Normal"
PLL 1.81xxx
VCCSA 1.165v
VTT1 1.1625v
vDIMM 1.655v
Current Capability 180%
Switching Frequency CPU ("Optimized")/VCCSA (350-400, can't recall)/RAM ("Optimized")/IO Hub 1.3x

Surge Support thing turned off

VT-d turned off, the rest of the CPU features left enabled

C-states all turned off, but SpeedStep left enabled

The only RAM timings that were touched were the four primaries and the CR, no secondary/tertiary timings were adjusted/tweaked (if I spent a few hours, could really tighten them up though....I know the RAM bandwidth was about 4.2-5.5GB/sec slower than it can be at those speeds, and the latency about 5.5ns higher).


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on SB-Es at least, VIDs seem to relate to strap100 / multis...so if you're running strap125 or so, it 'might' give you a false VID reading
> 
> Also, RIVE Asus 'auto' settings can get pretty scary pretty quick, depending on the BIOS version. When I 1st picked up my RIVE in the store, I had asked that they briefly test all slots etc as it was an open box...when it booted up to 4.3GHZ the second or third time around, it 'auto'-set VCCSA and VTT to 1.345v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...fortunately, I knew that 1.2v i the absolute max w/C2 Sandy-Es.
> 
> Finally, up to this date VCCSA LLC on 'auto' is actually 'extreme'. 'Auto' settings are usually for the lowest common denominator (read worse chip in the world)...the caveat here is that my comments are only for RIVE w/SB-E and up to BIOS 4004 (and for that matter ROG Max V E / 3770K)...don't know if they changes anything with IVY-E and corresponding newer BIOS


Nope, auto on 4403 gets pretty scary for me. Eh.... absolute max @ 1.2V for VCCSA and VTT? Asus should really update their docs, and I wish there's a voltage limit doc out for IVY-E. Dropping it did help stability, but I noticed better stability at higher vcore with slightly higher vccsa and vtt...

Very odd. Brings the fun back in overclocking compared to haswell and LGA1155 though!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Nope, auto on 4403 gets pretty scary for me. Eh.... absolute max @ 1.2V for VCCSA and VTT? Asus should really update their docs, and I wish there's a voltage limit doc out for IVY-E. Dropping it did help stability, but I noticed better stability at higher vcore with slightly higher vccsa and vtt...
> 
> Very odd. Brings the fun back in overclocking compared to haswell and LGA1155 though!


...agree - when I got my Max V E earlier in the year and dropped in what turned out to be a great 3770K, I never even touched VCCSA et al....just multiplier and v-core...the most exciting thing about oc'ing the LG1155 was playing with the memory timings, and delidding the 3770k ...the RIVE SB-E required a bit more 'attention'...and am still learning new things about it.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Hey at least you caught it before sending it off, I think we all have had some double facepalm moments.


Yeah! still felt kind of stupid but now I've got two working R4E's here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a happy ending of sorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw, has happened to me too, not quite like that, but after water-cooling the setup, fell for the old CPU-fan error trick as the rpm were 'too low' for another fan I had plugged into the CPU fan header...a few simple adjustments in the bios beforehand would have taken care of that...
> 
> ...so now you have two functional RIVEs, one ready for LN2 - hopefully you have two monitors with both DVI cables plugged in


I had one of the pump RPM reader hooked to the CPU-fan header but the plug is kind of flaky so it's not making good contact all the time, switch it with a normal fan now.

One issue on the new R4E is that the pch-fan is not working and I see a "PCI communication device" missing a driver in Device Manager and I've got no idea what it is. The fan is ont a big issue as I've got plenty of them around the pot but I would like to see it working if I would sell it later on.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yeah! still felt kind of stupid but now I've got two working R4E's here.
> I had one of the pump RPM reader hooked to the CPU-fan header but the plug is kind of flaky so it's not making good contact all the time, switch it with a normal fan now.
> 
> One issue on the new R4E is that the pch-fan is not working and I see a "PCI communication device" missing a driver in Device Manager and I've got no idea what it is. The fan is ont a big issue as I've got plenty of them around the pot but I would like to see it working if I would sell it later on.


...probably already tried that, but switching between Bios 1 and 2 might jostle things. ...re fans, I hooked a nice Noctua into the CPU fan header to cool the top Phases - only issue was that I had to lower the 'min rpm threshold' in the Bios by a couple of 100 rpms to avoid 'CPU fan error' on post.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...probably already tried that, but switching between Bios 1 and 2 might jostle things. ...re fans, I hooked a nice Noctua into the CPU fan header to cool the top Phases - only issue was that I had to lower the 'min rpm threshold' in the Bios by a couple of 100 rpms to avoid 'CPU fan error' on post.


I'll try the bios toggling later today









I had to re install Win7 on my bench SSD yesterday, took me about half an hour running with my LN2 pot as CPU heatsink using about 1.5 L of LN2.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> One issue on the new R4E is that the pch-fan is not working and I see a "PCI communication device" missing a driver in Device Manager and I've got no idea what it is. The fan is ont a big issue as I've got plenty of them around the pot but I would like to see it working if I would sell it later on.


I think it's been said on ROG forum that the PCH fan doesn't spin in new BIOS until the temperature reaches 70-85 degrees? Which means it probably won't ever spin?









Try setting the PCH fan control "disabled"?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I think it's been said on ROG forum that the PCH fan doesn't spin in new BIOS until the temperature reaches 70-85 degrees? Which means it probably won't ever spin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try setting the PCH fan control "disabled"?


That's odd because it spins like hell and back on my first R4E with the 4501 bios?

But I'll try disabling the fan control too.


----------



## alancsalt

Missing PCI device? Not the Intel Management Engine drivers?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> That's odd because it spins like hell and back on my first R4E with the 4501 bios?
> 
> But I'll try disabling the fan control too.


Have to test mine as well when I tear my PC apart today. But search the ROG Rampage forums, there are other people with that issue too.



Well hello there









The shipment was like someone had been jumping all over it...







the CPU seemed to be okay though even that the box is a bit bashed.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Have to test mine as well when I tear my PC apart today. But search the ROG Rampage forums, there are other people with that issue too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shipment was like someone had been jumping all over it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the CPU seemed to be okay though even that the box is a bit bashed.


The packaging might have been the victim of the last owner's rage who could not over clock this chip. Hope it has found a better home with you, assuming you are not an overclocker.

Ok, ok,...just jk.








Hope you do have more luck with it than other people


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> The packaging might have been the victim of the last owner's rage who could not over clock this chip. Hope it has found a better home with you, assuming you are not an overclocker.
> 
> Ok, ok,...just jk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you do have more luck with it than other people


Nah, it was unopened box...









I still have issues with my PC though, if it's not the Rampage IV then I'm soon out of components to troubleshoot. I just took everything out of the case and put back, fingers crossed. Everything at stock.


----------



## hypespazm

Need help overclocking. I have forgoten some terms... but this is what I have done so far. Set to x.m.p. and the mult all core by 4.6 then added +10 to offset and my VID is set 1.366.. I got bsod


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Here's two of mine:
> 
> Just wanted to post a few settings....
> 
> (applicable for both)
> vCORE and LLC are at a 1:1 ratio, with it occasionally going +/-0.002 so what you see in the picture is what it's set at
> CPU LLC "High"
> VCCSA LLC "Normal"
> PLL 1.81xxx
> VCCSA 1.165v
> VTT1 1.1625v
> vDIMM 1.655v
> Current Capability 180%
> Switching Frequency CPU ("Optimized")/VCCSA (350-400, can't recall)/RAM ("Optimized")/IO Hub 1.3x
> 
> Surge Support thing turned off
> 
> VT-d turned off, the rest of the CPU features left enabled
> 
> C-states all turned off, but SpeedStep left enabled
> 
> The only RAM timings that were touched were the four primaries and the CR, no secondary/tertiary timings were adjusted/tweaked (if I spent a few hours, could really tighten them up though....I know the RAM bandwidth was about 4.2-5.5GB/sec slower than it can be at those speeds, and the latency about 5.5ns higher).


thanks man, I have been reading at various places and most seem to agree there is a 10% increase clock for clock with said chip. There are two other points to make which most reviews seem to always fail to mention is (_and I'll do my broken record routine..._) the TDP at said freq's and the IMC







but reviewers can be biased, afterall it's their review.

I have tried alot of these settings on my 4820k being a little more conservative, but nothing is helping me much getting my vcore down past 1.36v at a [email protected] I have given up on it for now since I seen another 4820k hit 5ghz i'm content till I get some better cooling. I have been tweaking memory timings alot though and am running a nice 9.10.9.27.1T on these sticks I bought bcoz of your timing recommendations. At the default 9.10.11.28.2T that XMP hands you they have seen a bit laggy compared to the 1866 kit I had, taking them down manually in the bios to 9.10.11.27.1T ideal perked them right up... but now I am at the 9.10.9's using mem tweakit... solid thru a few hrs of low freq prime last night.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Missing PCI device? Not the Intel Management Engine drivers?


I think MEI collapses the "PCI simple communications controller" which is part of IPT and unnecessary imo. I am running MEI currently for Suite and tweak reasons, I may head to device manager and disable that controller just for the heck of it. I think DAL is only dependent on that controller too.


----------



## provost

Is that said chip a 3930k at 5140 in nelskan's screenshots? sorry, can't read it on my pda atm.
Have we seen any 4930 ks at 4.7-4.8 without a chiller and not needing 1.58 for 4.8 on water (no chiller)?


----------



## Butter Chicken

post #7359 - cookiesowns - http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/7340_20#post_20840305


----------



## provost

Thanks. How many chips did he have to bin to get the one that can OC to 4.7?
I am asking because I have seen some of his posts in another thread, and he mentioned something about it.


----------



## Butter Chicken

they had three I believe... but there were other mobo issues and 64GB ram issues in play.

win8 and win8.1 cinebench slower setting for setting too I've noticed... cookies can get a few points on that snapshot if they were on win7 imo.

4930k @ 4.8ghz with good ram timings and a 1.4??vcore should take the 3930k at 5.0ghz by a few points cinebench --identical op sys and board.

the IB-E's are at Rev1 here too so...


----------



## provost

That would be good, only if it could do 4.8 even on custom water (no chiller), and with lower voltages than what it takes 3930k to get to 5.0, for comparative purposes. But, so far, I have seen everyone struggling with it, at least on this forum. Case in point: cookiesown with three chips and counting. But, I have to give him a lot of credit for being persistent.








some may be mobo related issues, as rive is a complex board. I would get the 4960x or 4930k to replace one of my 3930ks, the only reason I have been stalking this chip, but so far I am very underwhelmed with the amount of effort required to OC this chip to even 4.7 on water without a chiller.
You can say that I have been looking for an excuse to upgrade to this chip, and I would not have to twist my own arm , so to speak







, to do it, but so far I have not seen anything compelling.









Incrementally TDP benefit may be nice to have as a bonus, but not at the cost of lower overclock on water.


----------



## Maximization

there in a blue box for a reason


----------



## Shogon

Well I went and bought a 3960X, from Frys so in a few weeks going to RMA my 4930k with the tuning plan and sell it! Any takers?







Probably sell it for $560 or so. Ivy-E was disappointing for me, or just my board was for it. Either way happy now with my Uber cut down Xeon!

Right now I'm stress testing 5.0 on it. I'll get a picture later if it passes the 2nd hour of prime. Did a cini bench run to compare to my 13.5 score on a 4.5 4930k, this thing scored around a point higher, something around 14.5 (little less).

Just wish Fry's wasn't so shady. Selling used CPU's as new







least Amazon would drop the price on something like that.


----------



## Butter Chicken

that's just it... the game is changing, it always does... the trend goes on, acceptance is slow but comes the norm looking back on it.. the future trend is and has been for awhile "lower power with more performance"

cookies snapshot was pulling 30 watts less there guaranteed... but it's hard to get folks to open up HWMonitor for some reason lol.

on my board I am sitting at [email protected] currently with some lowered ram timings, I am benching significantly above 13% to 19% (3820 vs 4820k) board for board ghz for ghz in Aida, that's good enough for me as a starting point.

other sites reporting 10% above setting for setting and board for board 3930k v 4930k may be closer to correct, but the 3820 couldn't do a 47x100... the 4820k can.

5ghz will be 5ghz for a 3### series, specially when 4.8ghz 4### series will do slightly better and with memory speed to match its less power draw... the SB-E will have to do 5+ghz to catch up on benchies soon enough, as bios mature and more people get 2800+ kits ect.

5ghz epeen or not... time is fast and the IB-E may get a Rev?

---

come to think of it... why don't we compare to AMD anymore? is it bcoz a lower ghz Intel chip will out perform a higher ghz AMD?

IB-E could just be giving more Xeon-like performance









PCIe 3.0 √
1866mhz imc √
more performance lower freq √
lower W √


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well I went and bought a 3960X, from Frys so in a few weeks going to RMA my 4930k with the tuning plan and sell it! Any takers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably sell it for $560 or so. Ivy-E was disappointing for me, or just my board was for it. Either way happy now with my Uber cut down Xeon!
> 
> Right now I'm stress testing 5.0 on it. I'll get a picture later if it passes the 2nd hour of prime. Did a cini bench run to compare to my 13.5 score on a 4.5 4930k, this thing scored around a point higher, something around 14.5 (little less).
> 
> Just wish Fry's wasn't so shady. Selling used CPU's as new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> least Amazon would drop the price on something like that.


Nice! This chip will do some justice to your Tiitans.








Now go break some 3d mark 11 and 3d Mark 13 records with the llc vmod and sk3nt's bios


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yeah! still felt kind of stupid but now I've got two working R4E's here.
> I had one of the pump RPM reader hooked to the CPU-fan header but the plug is kind of flaky so it's not making good contact all the time, switch it with a normal fan now.
> 
> One issue on the new R4E is that the pch-fan is not working and I see a "PCI communication device" missing a driver in Device Manager and I've got no idea what it is. The fan is ont a big issue as I've got plenty of them around the pot but I would like to see it working if I would sell it later on.


I don't think that is the pch-fan. This should be the intel management something driver...


----------



## Joa3d43

...*AI learning curve* in BIOS and/or Windows *?*

I have observed s.th. several times now over the last year in two ROG boards (RIVE, MaxV E) or so which makes me wonder whether their is a 'learning curve' built in either the BIOS, AISuite (a.k.a. windows-based '''semi'''BIOS) or Win 7 / 8 itself.

Specifically, I have been working a lot on memory (ie installing DDR3 2666 though have observed the same phenomena w/DDR3 2400) and in the process of setting it up, than maxing it, sometimes I can't boot or crash - normal for finding the initial limits before longer stress testing.

Keeping in mind that I do run with a stripped-out version of AISuite II (fanexpert, Digi+, TPU only) which suggests a 'link' to the base BIOS, I go from 'Auto' in ROG Asus DRAM Mode to 'Mode 1'...Mode 2 won't boot...then I go into Windows and use MemtweakIt to tighten to known good values for that session...after I do this for a few days in a row, all of a sudden, MemTweakIt will show the values I previously inputted by hand per session - and what;s more, allow me to choose 'Mode 2' now for Dram timings in the BIOS - no other changes made...it just happens 'by itself' within a few days of setting or resetting DRAM ?


----------



## Mydog

Well full pot and 4960X at -190C and 5633 MHz CB 11.5 and Vantage CPU test passed so far


----------



## Butter Chicken

after selecting XMP in the bios I go to the dram timings and set everything to auto there, I boot to the desktop and set the values desired thru tweakit...

it's only been a couple days and just the last two days I have come upon timings I like and will leave be for awhile... but nothing has changed in my bios so far with plenty of reboots and multiplier changes ect, be it I am on a 2133 kit.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Thanks. How many chips did he have to bin to get the one that can OC to 4.7?
> I am asking because I have seen some of his posts in another thread, and he mentioned something about it.


...asking myself as well whether it is worth upgrading from a fast SB-E to a IVY-E >>> or wait for Haswell-E ...for now, the best I can figure is that with a SB-E / DDR3 2666, you need between an extra 150MHz and 200MHz to compete in benches like Cinebench

...ALSO: ran across this last night by Raja from ROG Asus forum, who had binned 45 samples of 4960X (ES though) in a well-designed water-cooled setup http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37494-RIVE-4930K-4.4-4.5Ghz-wall&p=312887&viewfull=1#post312887

_"All tested at DDR3-2133 with 16GB of memory. ...

Out of 45 tested:

1 sample managed 4.8GHz at 1.40V
9 samples managed 4.7GHz at 1.40V
21 samples managed 4.6GHz at 1.40V
13 samples managed 4.5GHz at 1.40V
1 sample managed 4.4GHz at 1.40V..."_

...keeping in mind that these are ES version, I still think that the initial retail batch seem to bin in a similar fashion (AND YET react extremely well to sub-zero)...perhaps a C2 stepping is the way to go, but by the time that comes out, we will be that much closer to Haswell-E... .

Having worked extensively with a tri-gate Ivy 3770K, delidding it plus CL-U TIM, lapping etc did a lot to open up even further speed windows...delidding won't work with the soldered IHS on Ivy-E...but if you add this experience to the 'sub zero Ivy-E' high OCs compared to non sub-zero...

*..still sitting on the fence' re upgrade path*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> that's just it... the game is changing, it always does... the trend goes on, acceptance is slow but comes the norm looking back on it.. the future trend is and has been for awhile "lower power with more performance"
> 
> cookies snapshot was pulling 30 watts less there guaranteed... but it's hard to get folks to open up HWMonitor for some reason lol.
> 
> on my board I am sitting at [email protected] currently with some lowered ram timings, I am benching significantly above 13% to 19% (3820 vs 4820k) board for board ghz for ghz in Aida, that's good enough for me as a starting point.
> 
> other sites reporting 10% above setting for setting and board for board 3930k v 4930k may be closer to correct, but the 3820 couldn't do a 47x100... the 4820k can.
> 
> 5ghz will be 5ghz for a 3### series, specially when 4.8ghz 4### series will do slightly better and with memory speed to match its less power draw... the SB-E will have to do 5+ghz to catch up on benchies soon enough, as bios mature and more people get 2800+ kits ect.
> 
> 5ghz epeen or not... time is fast and the IB-E may get a Rev?
> 
> ---
> 
> come to think of it... why don't we compare to AMD anymore? is it bcoz a lower ghz Intel chip will out perform a higher ghz AMD?
> 
> IB-E could just be giving more Xeon-like performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIe 3.0 √
> 1866mhz imc √
> more performance lower freq √
> lower W √


Not sure about newer versions, but the watts shown in hwmon over the last couple years & cpu generations hasn't been very close the the actual power draw. Not sure if I've checked with the r4e, but with 1366 & z77 boards & cpus the power reported in hwmon wasn't even close to the actual. 990x at 6ghz 1.9V is the one I mainly remember, with cpu under load the power draw on the killawatt would go up over 300W, watts reported in hwmon would go up about 40 watts.

It never hurts to look at the numbers in software, but don't count on them being correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well full pot and 4960X at -190C and 5633 MHz CB 11.5 and Vantage CPU test passed so far


Nice, no coldbug in windows, was that booting in at 5633 or upping the clock within windows when colder?


----------



## provost

Joa3d43 and FTW 420; Good info. thanks for linking and sharing


----------



## Butter Chicken

HWMon is matching V on the latest cpuz and it is also matching Watts with XTU. I use Aida's monitor too which I added the modules and customized the panel a little bit... Aida latest ver is IB-E compatible.

a match between all three... other programs I have used like CPUID and BlackBox are incorrect... reporting 90w sitting on auto defaults @ 3900 lol. There is a good match near to exact between the three I mentioned and stated specs I have read around the net... I take them for accurate... AISuite is not conflicting with their readout either.

I've taken down a 5Ghz 3820 with a 4.8Ghz 4820k and my amateur self not even messing around with ram timings, my system was, how should I say... rrroooaaarrring alot less


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> HWMon is matching V on the latest cpuz and it is also matching Watts with XTU. I use Aida's monitor too which I added the modules and customized the panel a little bit... Aida latest ver is IB-E compatible.
> 
> a match between all three... other programs I have used like CPUID and BlackBox are incorrect... reporting 90w sitting on auto defaults @ 3900 lol. There is a good match near to exact between the three I mentioned and stated specs I have read around the net... I take them for accurate... AISuite is not conflicting with their readout either.
> 
> I've taken down a 5Ghz 3820 with a 4.8Ghz 4820k and my amateur self not even messing around with ram timings, my system was, how should I say... rrroooaaarrring alot less


It may well have gotten better for accuracy in newer versions, I have looked at cpu-z, hwinfo & hwmon to see which was closest to actual for vcore with a 4770k & hwmon was the closest.
Software readings are usually all most people have to go by & they are useful to see the changes & it is better than nothing, but they can be accurate, close, or far off from actual. You just never really know until things can be tested.


----------



## Butter Chicken

I also have CorsairLink2 matching with temps and CPU% load, but the load readout in Link software doesn't do me much good except it matches take managers reporting.

Aida and the CPUZ app itself are the latest to optimize for IB-E... these sing in harmony from the sensors they are reading with HWmon as backup chorus.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Is that said chip a 3930k at 5140 in nelskan's screenshots? sorry, can't read it on my pda atm.
> Have we seen any 4930 ks at 4.7-4.8 without a chiller and not needing 1.58 for 4.8 on water (no chiller)?


Yup, 3930K C2 stepping; I finally got a winning ticket in the silicone lottery I think!


----------



## PedroC1999

Would you call, 1.4v with small spikes to 1.408v, safe?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well full pot and 4960X at -190C and 5633 MHz CB 11.5 and Vantage CPU test passed so far










...4960X @ over 5.6GHz love it...









...any benchies yet (Intel XTU will be killer, ditto Cinebench) ? What about vCore (know it will be high re LN2), ie vcore per speed step you were doing...know I'm asking for a lot but it so so nice to see a 4960X 'breaking out' ...I still think that the tri-gate + solder is part of the problem w/non-sub zero


----------



## Mydog

Some how I managed to store the best screens on the bench SSD and not on my memory-stick









Well these will have to do for now, mobo shut down after some weird noice like fffftttsssrr







lots of ice in the black memory slots









5633 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/9nkkf1

As always my efficiency sucks, didn't have enough time to play around with memory settings


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Some how I managed to store the best screens on the bench SSD and not on my memory-stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well these will have to do for now, mobo shut down after some weird noice like fffftttsssrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of ice in the black memory slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5633 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/9nkkf1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As always my efficiency sucks, didn't have enough time to play around with memory settings


Thanks !!! ...efficiency will come later...above more interesting than the current segment in the AMD Livestream I'm watching on the other channel


----------



## Little Big Alex

Is there anyway to reduce the number of post screens in post. I see the Republic of Gamers logo, saying i can press del or f1, like twice and another screen which is all black and white text saying my boot drive is connected to sata 3.
Is there any way to reduce the number of these screens to decrease post time?
Thanks


----------



## Butter Chicken

nice.. it hasn't even been a year since the SB-X cpu been released and the IB-X has something like 260.000.000 more transistors with a higher base clock and 20w reduction in TDP?

that's amazing







...you'll hit 6ghz in that thing mid 1.8v's









I like the IB-E myself...
Quote:


> Figure 1, from the presentation entitled, "Intel's Revolutionary 22nm Transistor Technology," by Mark Bohr and Kaizad Mistry, shows the dramatic improvement in performance at lower voltages for the new tri-gate technology.



Quote:


> So, other than scaling, what has the new technology brought? Well the new top end part (i7 3770K), with about 20% more transistors, is now rated at a TDP that is about 19% lower. So in this case, the new technology has really primarily been used to provide more energy efficient parts and it's clearly a nod to power as the primary driver.
> 
> Another interesting note from Table 2 is that while the TDP has been reduced by about 19%, the area has been reduced by closer to 26%, which means that the power density, or the amount of power that needs to be dissipated per square millimeter, has actually gone up. This could bring up some interesting cooling issues.


http://lp-hp.com/pangrle/2012/05/10/intel%E2%80%99s-hot-new-tri-gate-processors/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Is there anyway to reduce the number of post screens in post. I see the Republic of Gamers logo, saying i can press del or f1, like twice and another screen which is all black and white text saying my boot drive is connected to sata 3.
> Is there any way to reduce the number of these screens to decrease post time?
> Thanks


you'd be the only one I've heard of with this problem... your "rig" says ASRock? check your memory seating and timings...


----------



## alancsalt

AFAIK that is your onboard devices (Controllers) interrupting the boot (Advanced/Onboard Devices Configuration in Bios) If you disable the ones you are not using you'll get less interrupts.... otherwise, it's normal. All three of my Rampage IV boards flash the ROG logo on and off before booting.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Would you call, 1.4v with small spikes to 1.408v, safe?


For benching and gaming? Sure. For full 24/7 stability with lots of encoding ( 100% CPU usage ), no, unless you have very superb cooling keeping it below 70C.

I myself didn't feel safe running 1.45V on my gulftown, why do it on a 22NM, also make sure your VTT's and VCCSA's aren't out of wack.

Edit: I really should have binned this chip on the RIVE. This chip is producing a crapton more heat on X79-Deluxe than another 4930K within the same batch on RIVE with similar voltages.

H110 is barely keeping up on the X79-Deluxe, when the H110 was able to cool a chip on the RIVE at more than 0.05 more V.

Directed a panaflo towards the CPU socket / VRM area and temps dropped by nearly 10C. Really wish I was a large distributor / hardware vendor so I can get NDA'd on certain products to see what is going on.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Is there anyway to reduce the number of post screens in post. I see the Republic of Gamers logo, saying i can press del or f1, like twice and another screen which is all black and white text saying my boot drive is connected to sata 3.
> Is there any way to reduce the number of these screens to decrease post time?
> Thanks


Mine also flashes multiple times, total of 3.


----------



## Ftimster

Anyone know where the official 4960x owners thread is??


----------



## alancsalt

To be official it needs to be established, well subscribed to and best of type....and have permission from the section editor to use the word in title.

So far I can't find a 4960X owner's thread, so you could make one, or wait and see if someone else does?


----------



## xarot

Rebuilt my computer yesterday with 4960X, everything works at stock now, nearly 6 hours of LinX at night. I actually found two slightly misaligned pins in my CPU socket and straightened those. It's really strange as I have been extra careful when inserting the CPU. Well that didn't help with my BSODs at all but taking out the whole mobo and putting it back did?







Some loose cable perhaps or short? Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again or I'll have to RMA my RIVE.

I could get 4.6 GHz IBT-stable easily with 4960X, but crashed almost immediately in 3DMark lol







.4.7 GHz was easy to boot at 1.375 V, but not very stable so far. Need more time to work with OC.

By the way, what's the difference in new BIOS between Internal PLL Overvoltage and CPU PLL voltage? Is it good to have the Internal PLL always enabled while I may keep the CPU PLL at stock?

My RIVE PCH cooler started working again right when I set the monitoring to disabled. I have older RIVE though.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> For benching and gaming? Sure. For full 24/7 stability with lots of encoding ( 100% CPU usage ), no, unless you have very superb cooling keeping it below 70C.
> 
> I myself didn't feel safe running 1.45V on my gulftown, why do it on a 22NM, also make sure your VTT's and VCCSA's aren't out of wack.
> 
> Edit: I really should have binned this chip on the RIVE. This chip is producing a crapton more heat on X79-Deluxe than another 4930K within the same batch on RIVE with similar voltages.
> 
> H110 is barely keeping up on the X79-Deluxe, when the H110 was able to cool a chip on the RIVE at more than 0.05 more V.
> 
> Directed a panaflo towards the CPU socket / VRM area and temps dropped by nearly 10C. Really wish I was a large distributor / hardware vendor so I can get NDA'd on certain products to see what is going on.


It is well under 70, 65 tops after 4 hours P95, I have total radiator room of 600mm (120.5)


----------



## Joa3d43

..a little insomnia (via foot injury







), a little memory tuning - and voila...discovered that on this set, 'Rampage tweak - Mode 1' is better than Mode 2 which I ran before









3970X set to 5125 MHz w/ TridentX DDR3 2666
VCCSA @ 1.16v VTT @ 1.1625v


----------



## MerkageTurk

When are we going to get sonic radar for the formula series


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..a little insomnia (via foot injury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), a little memory tuning - and voila...discovered that on this set, 'Rampage tweak - Mode 1' is better than Mode 2 which I ran before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3970X set to 5125 MHz w/ TridentX DDR3 2666
> VCCSA @ 1.16v VTT @ 1.625v


Wait... CPU VTT @ 1.625??? or VDIMM?

That said, wooo: Shammy posted a new bios "0022" for IVY-E, supposedly only use if reaching past 4.7 for benching.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37835-New-R4E-BIOS&country=&status=


----------



## alancsalt

My guess.. 1.1625v and that's a bit deja vu...


----------



## Clockster

So I was at Asus yesterday, No news on the new bios, The guy there said he reckons it'll launch as soon as the black launched








Oh and I am now running just a single 7970







Sold my 7990's this morning...in prep for the 290x launch


----------



## Butter Chicken

...the technique I employed here is called "Force Vision" it is 1 part KungFu and 2 parts Jedi.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Memory scaling test:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell

nice review.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Wait... CPU VTT @ 1.625??? or VDIMM?
> 
> That said, wooo: Shammy posted a new bios "0022" for IVY-E, supposedly only use if reaching past 4.7 for benching.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37835-New-R4E-BIOS&country=&status=


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My guess.. 1.1625v and that's a bit deja vu...


...fixed...1.1625v







..this happened before







- my keyboard hasn't entirely recovered from the latest coffee spill


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...fixed...1.1625v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..this happened before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - my keyboard hasn't entirely recovered from the latest coffee spill


1.1625V only? I need 1.19V+ VTT with +0.035 on VCCSA to get 2133 C9 8x8GB stable under Prime95....

1.3Vcore @ 4.6 with room to lower 2-3 notches. Max temp 68C on hottest core.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 1.1625V only? I need 1.19V+ VTT with +0.035 on VCCSA to get 2133 C9 8x8GB stable under Prime95....
> 
> 1.3Vcore @ 4.6 with room to lower 2-3 notches. Max temp 68C on hottest core.


...that's why I have been posting about this for the last little while...I ""thought"" (







) I had it set up pretty good before, starting with VCCSA at 1.16v and then adding a step each time I added a multi (x 125), and v-core up t0 the limit of 1.2v...now each chip is different a bit, but this one likes lower VCCSA and VTT (which I keep close), even with DDR3 2666...

However, LOWERING VCCSA and VTT really opened up more high-MHz options w/correspondingly lower v-core...I am genuinely surprised myself that it can do 5.125GHz / DDR3 2666 at the 1.16 / 1.1625 VCCSA / VTT.- and 5.250GHz is not quite final yet, but VCCSA / VTT will either be the same or only one step up...


----------



## Maximization

there is a beta bios for the 4XXX series
use at own risk, the guy/gal is good though

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37835-New-R4E-BIOS&country=&status=


----------



## _REAPER_

Question do you guys think there is any reason to get the NEW Asus X79 mobo or stick with the RIVE


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Question do you guys think there is any reason to get the NEW Asus X79 mobo or stick with the RIVE




you got the Deluxe and the to be released RIV Black, nowhere on the to be release board does it say "Extreme"

this instantly raises my suspicion... but the promo shots are early so...









it's also being advertised as "Optimized for IB-E" so who knows if that 3970X will perform the same as on the Rampage boards which were release with SB-E in mind...

are you scoping out an IB-X ? I personally would let others go first then decide...


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, really confused here, What is the C-State that down volts the CPU???

Im back to the 100MHz strap, all be it at 105, and at 43 multi, Ive tried C3 and C6 and nothing, which one is it really?


----------



## xarot

My first impressions with the 4960X are horrible. I can't run my 32 GB 1866 RAM without setting VTT and VCCSA to 1.2 V with 3-way SLI in GEN3 mode. I can't run even stock with RAM at 1866, it works only at 1333 without voltage increase...







without upping the VCCSA & VTT, Prime95 would fail in under 1 minute. Stock VCCSA is 0.95 V which seems low. The CPU natively even supports 1866 RAM. Well one thing I noticed that my kit supports XMP 1.3 and wants to set the VCCSA to 1.3 V, but doesn't manage to do that. Wouldn't 1.3 V kill my chip soon anyway? Well I actually tried that as I got depressed, but it didn't gain any stability. On 3960X I could run just the XMP and set everything else to AUTO for stock clocks without any hiccups (the VCCSA wasn't 1.3 V on that chip either).

I've troubleshooted for days now and even bought another mobo (R4F) but nothing changed. I can't run my 4x2 GB G.Skill 1600 CL9 very basic memory either at stock voltages...







I'm pulling my hair out with this one.

So it seems that this chip is much worse than my 3960X or It's just my skills. It's never been this hard to run everything at stock, not even with the 680i/780i days...







I tried 4.5 GHz and could run LinX 0.6.5 overnight, but failed P95 in 39 minutes on one core lol. Trying again tonight but my hopes aren't very high for now.

Also I have intermittent booting problems that appear all of a sudden. Could this still be a BIOS issue? Thinking of going back to 3960X and selling the 4960X.









And I've read from ROG forums that there are people who can't overclock their 4930K much at all and have to run at stock for now...?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, really confused here, What is the C-State that down volts the CPU???
> 
> Im back to the 100MHz strap, all be it at 105, and at 43 multi, Ive tried C3 and C6 and nothing, which one is it really?


Did you put the the power settings on balanced at all ?


----------



## Butter Chicken

just for laughs... try knocking that 32GB down to 16GB using only 4 slots, see how it goes if you haven't tried that already?

video here JJ talks about the T-Topology VRM and multi-dimm configurations having something or other effect on the memory with IB-E...






come to think of it, why would intel be going for quad channel ram on upcoming X99 utilizing only 1 DIMM per channel? it just makes more sense to me too... then IC's will improve and densities increase while retaining the latencies.


----------



## Joa3d43

...well guys, have been doing a select few runs with the 3970X at 5.250GHz after making various adjustments on voltages and the DDR3 2666 memory settings...the system is not extreme/sub-zero cooled but water-cooled so I had to wait for colder weather, which has arrived here now.

I plan to do only select few 5.250 GHz runs because even with this chip and its strong IMC, there are limits...and 1.53v is not far from it. The good news is that it is perfectly stable (see also 'Valley' run, breaking the 7000 score barrier for the 1st time), and I was able to lower v-core, vccsa and vtt significantly compared to even a few weeks ago.

...the TridentX 16GB DDR3 2666MHz still can use some attention....the Memtweakit pic on the left shows the settings I used (and a 5.125 GHz Aidia mem bench with identical settings to 5.250 GHz). The Memtweakit pic on the right shows settings that are also stable, but memory scores started to decline with it in spite of the numerically higher efficiency of over 68000 - I presume that is the result of increased error correction, but in any event there seems to be some optimization room left. Finally, I also included a Asus AI II screenie as I am apparently incapable of typing 1.16xxx...(re earlier posts tarnished by a coffee-drenched key board







)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well guys, have been doing a select few runs with the 3970X at 5.250GHz after making various adjustments on voltages and the DDR3 2666 memory settings...the system is not extreme/sub-zero cooled but water-cooled so I had to wait for colder weather, which has arrived here now.
> 
> I plan to do only select few 5.250 GHz runs because even with this chip and its strong IMC, there are limits...and 1.53v is not far from it. The good news is that it is perfectly stable (see also 'Valley' run, breaking the 7000 score barrier for the 1st time), and I was able to lower v-core, vccsa and vtt significantly compared to even a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...the TridentX 16GB DDR3 2666MHz still can use some attention....the Memtweakit pic on the left shows the settings I used (and a 5.125 GHz Aidia mem bench with identical settings to 5.250 GHz). The Memtweakit pic on the right shows settings that are also stable, but memory scores started to decline with it in spite of the numerically higher efficiency of over 68000 - I presume that is the result of increased error correction, but in any event there seems to be some optimization room left. Finally, I also included a Asus AI II screenie as I am apparently incapable of typing 1.16xxx...(re earlier posts tarnished by a coffee-drenched key board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice OC!








Do you think IVY-E also resilient to degradation @1.5++ Vcore like IVY Bridge?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think IVY-E also resilient to degradation @1.5++ Vcore like IVY Bridge?


...my delidded Ivy has been petty resilient for 10 mth or so now, mind you well cooled and rarely at 1.5v+...with the SB-E used above, I normally don't run it at over 1.5v (regular setting is 5 GHz / 1.42v), though short runs at up to 1.55v should be ok if the cooling is there

...now to Ivy-Es...since I don't run one (...may be later), I can only go on what I read and also my own 'guesstimating': "MyDog' who posts here and does extreme cooling would probably know far better...

But as Ivy, Haswell and Ivy-E are all 22nm and utilize tri-gate transistors, I am asking myself why Intel used solder for the Iy-E but not the other two - for those we were given the explanation that tri-gate required special TIM etc so that the tri-gate transistors would not be 'hurt' during the production process'. So either Intel has a new, safer production process, or they're aware that Ivy-Es are OC-limited outside extreme cooling.

...but as Haswell is a newer design than Ivy-E (not in release but pretty much everything else), why wouldn't the new solder method be used for Haswell (and for that matter Ivy) as well ? There are potential answers such as the cost of switching over for Intel etc...BUT one thing I do think is certain that Intel knows far better than any OCner or HWBoter just what the average OC will be in an average-cooled system...









...so under the heading 'are you about to believe the rumour I am about to start'







, I think Intel is perfectly happy having average OCs of Ivy-Es in the 4.5 to 4.7 GHz range as those chips are a lot more expensive too produce than Ivy and Haswell (and many of those have been RMAd after delid and overvolt)...from what I have been told (excluding extreme cooling), a Ivy-E will crash long before you'll get close to the volt kill-zone (again - don't know this for sure).

What is certain though is that Ivy-Es react very well to extreme cooling...so to me it seems like an (internal?) cooling issue relating to tri-gate above a certain CPU speed in a normal (non-subzero) environment - almost as a safety switch ? But - as I said above - just guessing. Some of the HWBoters suggest that Ivy-Es will degrade quicker than Ivy, and have a higher death rate (not just degrade) if more than 1.6v is used w/o extreme cooling...but they certainly seem capable of taking more voltage under extreme cooling than SB-E


----------



## kizwan

Interesting... I hope IVY-E resilient to degradation like IVY because I like to abuse my chip. Of course 1.6V will be the max voltage I'm willing to feed to my CPU will be below 1.6V (1.5++ max). I've run my 3820 @1.4XX Vcore for months & it doesn't show any sign of degradation. At least it degrade in much slower rate. Whenever I run @1.5++ (1.54X - 1.56X) Vcore, it degrade pretty quickly. Now I need additional 5mV for the same frequency & this also means I "lost" 4.8GHz as my 24/7 OC.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> just for laughs... try knocking that 32GB down to 16GB using only 4 slots, see how it goes if you haven't tried that already?
> 
> video here JJ talks about the T-Topology VRM and multi-dimm configurations having something or other effect on the memory with IB-E...


Was this reply for me mate? Well I have a 4x8 GB kit, so not much options. Of course I could go buy some G.Skill Ripjaws Z series (4x4) GB just to test. But now I've blown 1370 eur on this build and basically nothing really works at all now. And out of money as well.







If it's memory related, I thought IVY-E would shine with RAM compatibility and speed compared to SB-E??

Well, before getting the 4960X I thought that I don't even need to OC the CPU...now can't run even at stock with correct RAM speed.







I just downloaded some beta 4501 BIOS that Mydog had tried, let's see...it could be an option to just do some GTA gaming on my Xbox haha and wait if there will be new BIOS versions...

Or I can of course try to RMA the 4960X if nothing works...have to get another X79 RAM kit before that though. But now I've tried two mobos, two RAM kits, multiple GPUs, two PSUs...etc. Not much to try anymore.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> just for laughs... try knocking that 32GB down to 16GB using only 4 slots, see how it goes if you haven't tried that already?
> 
> video here JJ talks about the T-Topology VRM and multi-dimm configurations having something or other effect on the memory with IB-E...


Was this reply for me mate? Well I have a 4x8 GB kit, so not much options. Of course I could go buy some G.Skill Ripjaws Z series (4x4) GB just to test. But now I've blown 1370 eur on this build and basically nothing really works at all now. And out of money as well. If it's memory related, I thought IVY-E would shine with RAM compatibility and speed compared to SB-E??

Well, before getting the 4960X I thought that I don't even need to OC the CPU...now can't run even at stock with correct RAM speed.







I just downloaded some beta 4501 BIOS that Mydog had tried, let's see...it could be an option to just do some GTA gaming on my Xbox haha and wait if there will be new BIOS versions...I still have my i7-990X and R3B setup built up though.









Or I can of course try to RMA the 4960X if nothing works...have to get another X79 RAM kit before that though. But now I've tried two mobos, two RAM kits, multiple GPUs, two PSUs...etc. Not much to try anymore.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Was this reply for me mate? Well I have a 4x8 GB kit, so not much options. Of course I could go buy some G.Skill Ripjaws Z series (4x4) GB just to test. But now I've blown 1370 eur on this build and basically nothing really works at all now. And out of money as well. If it's memory related, I thought IVY-E would shine with RAM compatibility and speed compared to SB-E??
> 
> Well, before getting the 4960X I thought that I don't even need to OC the CPU...now can't run even at stock with correct RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded some beta 4501 BIOS that Mydog had tried, let's see...it could be an option to just do some GTA gaming on my Xbox haha and wait if there will be new BIOS versions...I still have my i7-990X and R3B setup built up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I can of course try to RMA the 4960X if nothing works...have to get another X79 RAM kit before that though. But now I've tried two mobos, two RAM kits, multiple GPUs, two PSUs...etc. Not much to try anymore.


What exactly is the problem bud? I have a set of RipjawsZ 32GB kit here, I could test from my side if you need me too?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's why I have been posting about this for the last little while...I ""thought"" (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I had it set up pretty good before, starting with VCCSA at 1.16v and then adding a step each time I added a multi (x 125), and v-core up t0 the limit of 1.2v...now each chip is different a bit, but this one likes lower VCCSA and VTT (which I keep close), even with DDR3 2666...
> 
> However, LOWERING VCCSA and VTT really opened up more high-MHz options w/correspondingly lower v-core...I am genuinely surprised myself that it can do 5.125GHz / DDR3 2666 at the 1.16 / 1.1625 VCCSA / VTT.- and 5.250GHz is not quite final yet, but VCCSA / VTT will either be the same or only one step up...


Yup same thing here, too high of VCCSA and VTT = odd transient load instabilities, too low = random BSOD's or varying prime95 fail, perfect VTT and VCCSA = lower temps and lower vCore.

Wish this was my own system, I'd be having the greatest time overclocking since my first system on a Blitz Formula with Q6600 G0 1.28VID. Hit 3.5 with DDR2-1066 @ intel stock cooler.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 
> 
> you got the Deluxe and the to be released RIV Black, nowhere on the to be release board does it say "Extreme"
> 
> this instantly raises my suspicion... but the promo shots are early so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also being advertised as "Optimized for IB-E" so who knows if that 3970X will perform the same as on the Rampage boards which were release with SB-E in mind...
> 
> are you scoping out an IB-X ? I personally would let others go first then decide...


Yes, if you can wait, wait, if you cannot and don't plan on pushing extreme configs, get the X79-Deluxe. FAN control and overclocking is just that much better on the X79-Deluxe.

Much easier to get stable and dial in, with RIVE you really need to find the sweet sweet spot. Took me no more than 30 minutes to dial in a 4.3Ghz OC on an average chip on the X79-Deluxe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My first impressions with the 4960X are horrible. I can't run my 32 GB 1866 RAM without setting VTT and VCCSA to 1.2 V with 3-way SLI in GEN3 mode. I can't run even stock with RAM at 1866, it works only at 1333 without voltage increase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without upping the VCCSA & VTT, Prime95 would fail in under 1 minute. Stock VCCSA is 0.95 V which seems low. The CPU natively even supports 1866 RAM. Well one thing I noticed that my kit supports XMP 1.3 and wants to set the VCCSA to 1.3 V, but doesn't manage to do that. Wouldn't 1.3 V kill my chip soon anyway? Well I actually tried that as I got depressed, but it didn't gain any stability. On 3960X I could run just the XMP and set everything else to AUTO for stock clocks without any hiccups (the VCCSA wasn't 1.3 V on that chip either).
> 
> I've troubleshooted for days now and even bought another mobo (R4F) but nothing changed. I can't run my 4x2 GB G.Skill 1600 CL9 very basic memory either at stock voltages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pulling my hair out with this one.
> 
> So it seems that this chip is much worse than my 3960X or It's just my skills. It's never been this hard to run everything at stock, not even with the 680i/780i days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 4.5 GHz and could run LinX 0.6.5 overnight, but failed P95 in 39 minutes on one core lol. Trying again tonight but my hopes aren't very high for now.
> 
> Also I have intermittent booting problems that appear all of a sudden. Could this still be a BIOS issue? Thinking of going back to 3960X and selling the 4960X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've read from ROG forums that there are people who can't overclock their 4930K much at all and have to run at stock for now...?


Possible corrupted BIOS, reflash via USB Flash Back, if it doesn't work, flash the bios using the bios utility.

Try slowly raising VCCSA and VTT, on my chip ( 4930K ) I need slightly higher VTT than VCCSA, matching VTT and VCCSA past 1.2V actually requires me to raise vCore and has some very odd instabilities. So I'm at 1.225VTT and 1.175 VCCSA running at 4.6 with 1.29V Offset which is +0.080 IIRC. 8x8GB 2133 @ C9

This chip IS HARDER to overclock on RIVE or even RIVF as Asus didn't dial in the "auto" bios settings yet, while the X79-Deluxe runs it perfectly and fairly easily. Make sure you have active VRM cooling when running 24 hour prime sessions.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> What exactly is the problem bud? I have a set of RipjawsZ 32GB kit here, I could test from my side if you need me too?


Unable to pass Prime95 at stock. Last time it failed after 3 hours on one core. Everything at stock. Increasing VTT/VCCSA seem to do nothing. Strange..

I have now disabled PCIe 3.0 on my cards but that didn't help either...


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Was this reply for me mate? Well I have a 4x8 GB kit, so not much options. Of course I could go buy some G.Skill Ripjaws Z series (4x4) GB just to test. But now I've blown 1370 eur on this build and basically nothing really works at all now. And out of money as well. If it's memory related, I thought IVY-E would shine with RAM compatibility and speed compared to SB-E??
> 
> Well, before getting the 4960X I thought that I don't even need to OC the CPU...now can't run even at stock with correct RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded some beta 4501 BIOS that Mydog had tried, let's see...it could be an option to just do some GTA gaming on my Xbox haha and wait if there will be new BIOS versions...I still have my i7-990X and R3B setup built up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I can of course try to RMA the 4960X if nothing works...have to get another X79 RAM kit before that though. But now I've tried two mobos, two RAM kits, multiple GPUs, two PSUs...etc. Not much to try anymore.


yeah man, it really sounds like you got a stinker for a chip...

am I reading this correctly where it says your first attempts at overclocking on this particular motherboard are with the 4960X IB-E? ...you'll definitely need skillz as SB-E is seemingly much more forgiving.

the IB-E is better at working with memory imo, my 4820k is doing more with the same memory kit that I have than the 3820 was, it is able to run it above rated speed and with lowered timings... I can't get to 5Ghz on the 4820k with my cooling but I am benching slightly above a 5Ghz 3820 at 4.8Ghz on the 4820k.

come to think of it, I don't think a bios upgrade may help if and when they are finally released... so far from what I've seen from the IB-E -- vcore is like Guinness and the CPU's are Scotsmen!

to work around this is going to take a miracle in fudging the numbers eg; the bios to be pumping 1.55v+ into the core but only telling the operator it is giving it 1.40v

-sorry man I automatically assumed 8 chips in your 32GB+ configuration, being that you've already tried 4x4's I'd say its the proc itself... (both of my chips so far with the lga2011 have said Costa Rica on them if that matters, which I doubt)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Much easier to get stable and dial in, with RIVE you really need to find the sweet sweet spot. Took me no more than 30 minutes to dial in a 4.3Ghz OC on an average chip on the X79-Deluxe.
> Possible corrupted BIOS, reflash via USB Flash Back, if it doesn't work, flash the bios using the bios utility.
> 
> Try slowly raising VCCSA and VTT, on my chip ( 4930K ) I need slightly higher VTT than VCCSA, matching VTT and VCCSA past 1.2V actually requires me to raise vCore and has some very odd instabilities. So I'm at 1.225VTT and 1.175 VCCSA running at 4.6 with 1.29V Offset which is +0.080 IIRC. 8x8GB 2133 @ C9
> 
> This chip IS HARDER to overclock on RIVE or even RIVF as Asus didn't dial in the "auto" bios settings yet, while the X79-Deluxe runs it perfectly and fairly easily. Make sure you have active VRM cooling when running 24 hour prime sessions.


Yes could be that the AUTO just doesn't work yet, the X79-Deluxe BIOS looks similar to RIVE BIOS.








That's why I hope they eventually come up with something in the BIOS.

What kind of VTT and VCCSA do you need to run 8x8 GB and everything at stock and RAM speed as specification? Do you set all the voltages manually? As I wrote with XMP the VCCSA defaults to 0.95 only and VTT 1.1 V (AUTO setting). VCCSA sounds too low, where the XMP profile specifies the VCCSA as high as 1.3 V (which doesn't actually work).

I could of course try any voltages, but I'm too lost with this. Wouldn't over 1.2 VTT and VCCSA degrade the chip very quickly? On SB-E it was advised not to go over 1.15 V on air.

What I'm actually trying to do here, is to run Prime95 successfully overnight with my 32 GB at 1866 MHz and processor at default frequency, so I would gain any ground on how to proceed from there..

Btw tried to max frequency for now, I could boot 4.8 GHz into Windows at 1.45 V.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yes could be that the AUTO just doesn't work yet, the X79-Deluxe BIOS looks similar to RIVE BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I hope they eventually come up with something in the BIOS.
> 
> What kind of VTT and VCCSA do you need to run 8x8 GB and everything at stock and RAM speed as specification? Do you set all the voltages manually? As I wrote with XMP the VCCSA defaults to 0.95 only and VTT 1.1 V (AUTO setting). VCCSA sounds too low, where the XMP profile specifies the VCCSA as high as 1.3 V (which doesn't actually work).
> 
> I could of course try any voltages, but I'm too lost with this. Wouldn't over 1.2 VTT and VCCSA degrade the chip very quickly? On SB-E it was advised not to go over 1.15 V on air.
> 
> What I'm actually trying to do here, is to run Prime95 successfully overnight with my 32 GB at 1866 MHz and processor at default frequency, so I would gain any ground on how to proceed from there..
> 
> Btw tried to max frequency for now, I could boot 4.8 GHz into Windows at 1.45 V.


Booting into windows means nothing, IVY-E is a real worker, just like a proper GF, treat her well, she'll reward you above and beyond what you've anticipated.

X79-Deluxe BIOS is different than RIVE, it's also much easier to overclock on X79-Deluxe than RIVE when dialing in an overclock. The basic rules still apply, VTT and VCCSA is key. although the tolerances on X79-Deluxe is higher than RIVE.

This is testing with a 2 different chips within the same batch

At default, my vccsa is 0.95 ish V and VTT is at 1.05 IIRC. I can test for you if required. You DO NOT need your VCCSA any higher than 1.2V from what I can tell on IVY-E, in fact any higher than required will REQUIRE you to increase vCORE and actually affect stability.

Right now I'm testing 1.218VTT and 1.175 VCCSA with lower vCore ( 1.28V load @ 4.6 ), and it's prime95ing full memory for over 12 hours now. Always with HT on, so 6C/12T

If you are not in the sweet spot for VCCSA you're in for a treat, because nothing you do will get things stable. 4x8GB 1866 required me to run about 1.15VTT and synced VCCSA. So try that. However if you cannot reach stability at FULL AUTO default settings ( offset, optimized VRM ) I'd look into RMAing the RAM, then CPU.

What's the model number of your DRAM

Also, I can cinebench 4.7 on H110 @ 1.35V =) this was before VTT and VCCSA was dialed in. I'm sure I can boot into windows at 4.8 without even needing 1.45V.

My suggestion, RMA CPU, and RAM, re flash your board. 1.45V will cause degradation, no doubt, don't ask me how I know, as well 1.25+ VCCSA.


----------



## alancsalt

This is with 3970X
I'm noticing (DOH!) that speedstepping and turbo are only working for me if I have ram at auto...
All on AUTO I get between .840v and 1.32v at idle and drifting between 1200MHz and 4GHz

If I select XMP I'm running 4GHz at 1.384v to1.392v (Auto) at idle
If I manually select 2400MHz RAM I'm running 4GHz at 1.4v (Auto) at idle
This is with all else on "Optimized Defaults".

Have I missed something, or is this right?

I had great difficulty turning off speedstepping on my 2600K, but on the hexy Socket 2011 chips I'm losing speedstepping with the slightest change.
Do you keep speedstep if you use offset with 2400MHz RAM?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is with 3970X
> I'm noticing (DOH!) that speedstepping and turbo are only working for me if I have ram at auto...
> All on AUTO I get between .840v and 1.32v at idle and drifting between 1200MHz and 4GHz
> 
> If I select XMP I'm running 4GHz at 1.384v to1.392v (Auto) at idle
> If I manually select 2400MHz RAM I'm running 4GHz at 1.4v (Auto) at idle
> This is with all else on "Optimized Defaults".
> 
> Have I missed something, or is this right?
> 
> I had great difficulty turning off speedstepping on my 2600K, but on the hexy Socket 2011 chips I'm losing speedstepping with the slightest change.
> Do you keep speedstep if you use offset with 2400MHz RAM?


...on my system, with either DDR3 2400 or 2666, using XMP (before hand-editing some DRAM #s afterwards), I can only get speedstep working w/voltage drop if I use 'offset'


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Booting into windows means nothing, IVY-E is a real worker, just like a proper GF, treat her well, she'll reward you above and beyond what you've anticipated.
> 
> X79-Deluxe BIOS is different than RIVE, it's also much easier to overclock on X79-Deluxe than RIVE when dialing in an overclock. The basic rules still apply, VTT and VCCSA is key. although the tolerances on X79-Deluxe is higher than RIVE.
> 
> This is testing with a 2 different chips within the same batch
> 
> At default, my vccsa is 0.95 ish V and VTT is at 1.05 IIRC. I can test for you if required. You DO NOT need your VCCSA any higher than 1.2V from what I can tell on IVY-E, in fact any higher than required will REQUIRE you to increase vCORE and actually affect stability.
> 
> Right now I'm testing 1.218VTT and 1.175 VCCSA with lower vCore ( 1.28V load @ 4.6 ), and it's prime95ing full memory for over 12 hours now. Always with HT on, so 6C/12T
> 
> If you are not in the sweet spot for VCCSA you're in for a treat, because nothing you do will get things stable. 4x8GB 1866 required me to run about 1.15VTT and synced VCCSA. So try that. However if you cannot reach stability at FULL AUTO default settings ( offset, optimized VRM ) I'd look into RMAing the RAM, then CPU.
> 
> What's the model number of your DRAM
> 
> Also, I can cinebench 4.7 on H110 @ 1.35V =) this was before VTT and VCCSA was dialed in. I'm sure I can boot into windows at 4.8 without even needing 1.45V.
> 
> My suggestion, RMA CPU, and RAM, re flash your board. 1.45V will cause degradation, no doubt, don't ask me how I know, as well 1.25+ VCCSA.


Thanks man, +REP.









That's something to get things going. Yeah I know about degradation, I've degraded a QX6850 and i7-965 as those were very voltage-hungry chips (both have run stock fine at my brother's computers now). Usually short tests have not been a problem, but who knows...when I'm completely lost in issues I might try stupid things. I've tried with VCCSA and VTT at 1.15 V but still not stable.

But at the moment I think there's something really really fishy going on. I already reflashed the MB. I'm not completely stable at optimized defaults (RAM = 1333 MHz, no OC, everything on AUTO) because...

What's really interesting is that running Memtest86+ in multi-threaded mode causes now a restart or complete power-down at 75% or so in the test. I've tried with another PSU but NOT with different cable set. It's time to get EVERYTHING out of the case, try with another PSU (and PSU cables







), memory, one GPU, another CPU cooler...also I read that running memtest from USB stick can cause issues in legacy mode so have to try to run it from CD. The only good thing is that Memtest would fail in under 10 minutes, where with Prime95 it could take up to 3 hours..

I'm believing this could be now power, cabling or shorting issue or the CPU is broken.

Oh bummer, my wife is going to be really happy seeing parts everywhere outside the case.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is with 3970X
> I'm noticing (DOH!) that speedstepping and turbo are only working for me if I have ram at auto...
> All on AUTO I get between .840v and 1.32v at idle and drifting between 1200MHz and 4GHz
> 
> If I select XMP I'm running 4GHz at 1.384v to1.392v (Auto) at idle
> If I manually select 2400MHz RAM I'm running 4GHz at 1.4v (Auto) at idle
> This is with all else on "Optimized Defaults".
> 
> Have I missed something, or is this right?
> 
> I had great difficulty turning off speedstepping on my 2600K, but on the hexy Socket 2011 chips I'm losing speedstepping with the slightest change.
> Do you keep speedstep if you use offset with 2400MHz RAM?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on my system, with either DDR3 2400 or 2666, using XMP (before hand-editing some DRAM #s afterwards), I can only get speedstep working w/voltage drop if I use 'offset'
Click to expand...

+ offset on vcore with sidestep and C1E only at 2400 on my pov setup


----------



## centvalny

3321A576 ES on h20 and R4BE

4.5G @ 1.195V and 8X4GB Corsair Platinum 2666 C10

All other voltage settings are on auto

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/r6j5.jpg/


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Thanks man, +REP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's something to get things going. Yeah I know about degradation, I've degraded a QX6850 and i7-965 as those were very voltage-hungry chips (both have run stock fine at my brother's computers now). Usually short tests have not been a problem, but who knows...when I'm completely lost in issues I might try stupid things. I've tried with VCCSA and VTT at 1.15 V but still not stable.
> 
> But at the moment I think there's something really really fishy going on. I already reflashed the MB. I'm not completely stable at optimized defaults (RAM = 1333 MHz, no OC, everything on AUTO) because...
> 
> What's really interesting is that running Memtest86+ in multi-threaded mode causes now a restart or complete power-down at 75% or so in the test. I've tried with another PSU but NOT with different cable set. It's time to get EVERYTHING out of the case, try with another PSU (and PSU cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), memory, one GPU, another CPU cooler...also I read that running memtest from USB stick can cause issues in legacy mode so have to try to run it from CD. The only good thing is that Memtest would fail in under 10 minutes, where with Prime95 it could take up to 3 hours..
> 
> I'm believing this could be now power, cabling or shorting issue or the CPU is broken.
> 
> Oh bummer, my wife is going to be really happy seeing parts everywhere outside the case.


You're on a RIVE right? That power restart issue is due to corrupted BIOS ( easy fix ) or bad IMC. I get that same issue when running much too low of VTT and VCCSA combo, not vCore, which is the weirdest thing ever. When running too tight of DRAM it's usually BSOD or instant hang. If it does it at full stock running 4x8GB 1866 RAM that's recently made... then I'd say RMA CPU as well as DRAM just to be safe.

That same issue got me paranoid thinking I killed such a great chip, or this chip has terrible IMC. I haven't tested this chip on X79-Deluxe, because I haven't felt the need to, but I'm thinking it's just the T-Topolgy on RIVE vs the new IVY-E optimized designs limit OCing or the board isn't fully dialed in the DRAM optimizations for IVY-E. BIOS is key for these next gen CPU's, more so than back in the days.


----------



## DBaer

Hi all,
Right now I am waiting for the new Rampage Black Mobo but I am wondering if it is my best choice. I am going to use a 4930 and I am going to OC but not to any extreme. I will of course see what it can do but for everyday use I will not OC more than 15 to 20%. My wants are _in order_:
1. Quality of board and reliability
2. Stability
3. Compatibility with my existing components (the 4930 which I do not have as yet, my pair of 256Gb Samsung Pro SSDs (RAID 0) my V-Raptor (1 Tb for data)
4. Appearance
5. Then, and only then price

My present Mobo is a Rampage II Extreme which has given me great service.
If price is not a real factor would you get the new RIV Black or something else based on my priority list above?
Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Hi all,
> Right now I am waiting for the new Rampage Black Mobo but I am wondering if it is my best choice. I am going to use a 4930 and I am going to OC but not to any extreme. I will of course see what it can do but for everyday use I will not OC more than 15 to 20%. My wants are _in order_:
> 1. Quality of board and reliability
> 2. Stability
> 3. Compatibility with my existing components (the 4930 which I do not have as yet, my pair of 256Gb Samsung Pro SSDs (RAID 0) my V-Raptor (1 Tb for data)
> 4. Appearance
> 5. Then, and only then price
> 
> My present Mobo is a Rampage II Extreme which has given me great service.
> If price is not a real factor would you get the new RIV Black or something else based on my priority list above?
> Thanks.


Don't think about it too hard, just get the Black Edition Rampage IV. I know it's a long month, but it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Thernen

Hello,

I haven't used AMD/ATI cards for sometime so kind of starting off new. Always I have the following system:

Asus Rampage IV Extreme
i7 3960x overclocked to 4.4ghz
32gb Corsair Dominator DDR3 2133
2 Gigabyte 7970 GV-R797D5-3GD-B Crossfire currently running at stock 925/1375. I have been able to get to 1175/1650
Windows 8 Pro 64bit (I know Win 8 but I need it for work I do)
2 Corsair Force GT 120gb in Raid 0 for OS SATA3 (x79)
1 Corsair Force 3 120gb for Programs SATA3
1 Corsair Force GT 120gb Games SATA3
1 Seagate 2tb hard drive for DATA SATA2
3 Samsung 27" 1920x1080 S27C750P monitors

System is fully water cooled.

Using the AMD beta drivers 13.10

Like I said I am new to using these cards. I have been long time Nvidia user but got a good deal on these and wanted to trying something new. I have 2 EVGA GTX 580's 1.5gb cards before.

I am also new to playing BF3 on the PC. I have been playing on the Xbox for sometime but some friends made me get it on the PC (so far I like it).

I am asking for some help what would be the best settings in BF3 for my system using these monitor in Eyefinity. With Bezel comp res is around 5960x1080.

When using Ultra setting I am getting 30-50 fps, Auto 75-100, and low 150-175. I would like to get best looking game play with best fps. I have never gamed on 3 monitor system so also learning as I go. And with BF4 coming out what like to learn what I can now. Within BF3 not sure what each setting does/is so any guides for this?

Any help would be great and feel free to ask for more info from me if needed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scorpion667

I'm planning on transferring my entire rig into an Arc Midi R2 (yes).

Should be funny to see an XL-ATX mobo in a small mid tower, but I'm 99.9% sure it would fit. It would cover the gromets I'm sure, but that's not a problem. I don't care about only 7 pci-e slots, don't plan on doing quad or tri anyway.

Anyone have any pics of a RIVE in an Arc Midi R2?


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Hi all,
> Right now I am waiting for the new Rampage Black Mobo but I am wondering if it is my best choice. I am going to use a 4930 and I am going to OC but not to any extreme. I will of course see what it can do but for everyday use I will not OC more than 15 to 20%. My wants are _in order_:
> 1. Quality of board and reliability
> 2. Stability
> 3. Compatibility with my existing components (the 4930 which I do not have as yet, my pair of 256Gb Samsung Pro SSDs (RAID 0) my V-Raptor (1 Tb for data)
> 4. Appearance
> 5. Then, and only then price
> 
> My present Mobo is a Rampage II Extreme which has given me great service.
> If price is not a real factor would you get the new RIV Black or something else based on my priority list above?
> Thanks.


how many video cards do you have or plan on running?

if you just want to run two cards go with the Rampage IV Gene and save $400, you will not have to worry about knocking the bus link speed down with two card sli 16x16


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I'm planning on transferring my entire rig into an Arc Midi R2 (yes).
> 
> Should be funny to see an XL-ATX mobo in a small mid tower, but I'm 99.9% sure it would fit. It would cover the gromets I'm sure, but that's not a problem. I don't care about only 7 pci-e slots, don't plan on doing quad or tri anyway.
> 
> Anyone have any pics of a RIVE in an Arc Midi R2?


...did a few quick checks as I have run the Asus ROG Max V Ex in an Antec 302...confirmed that the Max V Ex and RIVE have identical dimensions...and the Arc Midi R2 and Antec 302 are almost identical in size (A R2>> 230x460x515 - A 302 >> 229x471x513)...some (old, bad







) pics in early built stage before adding a 3rd GPU in spoiler - sorry, the only ones I can find right now)

...it actually all worked well as I had extra fans for added air-flow...BUT up to 3 GPUs only though, the PSU would interfere w/the lowest card in a 4x GPU setup...also had the 240mm rad mounted outside on the back....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> how many video cards do you have or plan on running?
> 
> if you just want to run two cards go with the Rampage IV Gene and save $400, you will not have to worry about knocking the bus link speed down with two card sli 16x16


Probably a pair of EVGA GTX 780's
Do you think the RIVE Black will be priced at $650 or more?
Remember, quality stability and even appearance is higher on my list than price but if the difference is $400 that is something to consider.
Has anyone here used a Gene with the IB-E yet?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Probably a pair of EVGA GTX 780's
> Do you think the RIV4 Black will be priced at $650 or more?
> Remember, quality stability and even appearance is higher on my list than price but if the difference is $400 that is something to consider.
> Has anyone here used a Gene with the IB-E yet?


Nope, I don´t think so. The black should be priced similar to the RIVE I think. The only desktop motherboards reaching that mark use a true raid controller like LSI (asrock extreme 11) so that is simply no way Asus would charge that much. Probably Butter Chicken made a typo in regard to price gene x RIVE x black.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nope, I don´t think so. The black should be priced similar to the RIVE I think. The only desktop motherboards reaching that mark use a true raid controller like LSI (asrock extreme 11) so that is simply no way Asus would charge that much. Probably Butter Chicken made a typo in regard to price gene x RIVE x black.


The BE will be priced at the very least $500 and most likely $550+ because the Rampage III BE was $559.99. It will not be replacing the RIVE and so it will be priced in a higher tier.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> The BE will be priced at the very least $500 and most likely $550+ because the Rampage III BE was $559.99. It will not be replacing the RIVE and so it will be priced in a higher tier.


Crazy world then...I don´t see any reason for this sort of price. There are no components in it to justify it. Just because is black?









Anyway the gene is around 250 and if the black sell for 550 that would still be a 300 bucks difference not $400...


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...did a few quick checks as I have run the Asus ROG Max V Ex in an Antec 302...confirmed that the Max V Ex and RIVE have identical dimensions...and the Arc Midi R2 and Antec 302 are almost identical in size (A R2>> 230x460x515 - A 302 >> 229x471x513)...some (old, bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) pics in early built stage before adding a 3rd GPU in spoiler - sorry, the only ones I can find right now)
> 
> ...it actually all worked well as I had extra fans for added air-flow...BUT up to 3 GPUs only though, the PSU would interfere w/the lowest card in a 4x GPU setup...also had the 240mm rad mounted outside on the back....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Repped, thanks.

Placing my order as we speak. Newegg has a KILLLLER sale on it. $59!

[edit] this post shows a guy here on OCN using an XL-ATX ROG board on the Arc Midi R2! WOOHOO link

Order placed!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You're on a RIVE right? That power restart issue is due to corrupted BIOS ( easy fix ) or bad IMC. I get that same issue when running much too low of VTT and VCCSA combo, not vCore, which is the weirdest thing ever. When running too tight of DRAM it's usually BSOD or instant hang. If it does it at full stock running 4x8GB 1866 RAM that's recently made... then I'd say RMA CPU as well as DRAM just to be safe.
> 
> That same issue got me paranoid thinking I killed such a great chip, or this chip has terrible IMC. I haven't tested this chip on X79-Deluxe, because I haven't felt the need to, but I'm thinking it's just the T-Topolgy on RIVE vs the new IVY-E optimized designs limit OCing or the board isn't fully dialed in the DRAM optimizations for IVY-E. BIOS is key for these next gen CPU's, more so than back in the days.


Yes RIVE, but the situation is exactly the same on RIVF as well. I flashed both board without difference. On RIVF I tried unreleased 4501 as well.

I took the computer apart and put everything over a box on my table, and the issues are still the same. I have now tried:

- RIVE and RIVF, 4403 on both and 4501 on RIVF
- G.Skill 4x2 GB 1600 CL9 and Corsair Vengeance 4x8 GB CL10
- Two AX1200s (new cable kit as well)
- H100i and air cooler
- GTX 780 and GTX 580
- only USB stick connected for Memtest or DVD connected for Memtest
- Tried all AUTO settings
- Fiddled with multiple VTT and VCCSA (0.95 - 1.2 V). Zero difference.
- Tried lower and raise VCORE
- Tried memory at 800-1333-1600-1866 MHz

And every and each time, the computer resets or completely shuts down before the end of a full pass. Sometimes it goes into a boot loop and sometimes it hangs right after that.

So it seems it's not the boards, RAMs, PSUs, GFX cards...not much left than the CPU then. Perhaps it's just time to try RMA.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yes RIVE, but the situation is exactly the same on RIVF as well. I flashed both board without difference. On RIVF I tried unreleased 4501 as well.
> 
> I took the computer apart and put everything over a box on my table, and the issues are still the same. I have now tried:
> 
> - RIVE and RIVF, 4403 on both and 4501 on RIVF
> - G.Skill 4x2 GB 1600 CL9 and Corsair Vengeance 4x8 GB CL10
> - Two AX1200s (new cable kit as well)
> - H100i and air cooler
> - GTX 780 and GTX 580
> - only USB stick connected for Memtest or DVD connected for Memtest
> - Tried all AUTO settings
> - Fiddled with multiple VTT and VCCSA (0.95 - 1.2 V). Zero difference.
> - Tried lower and raise VCORE
> - Tried memory at 800-1333-1600-1866 MHz
> 
> And every and each time, the computer resets or completely shuts down before the end of a full pass. Sometimes it goes into a boot loop and sometimes it hangs right after that.
> 
> So it seems it's not the boards, RAMs, PSUs, GFX cards...not much left than the CPU then. Perhaps it's just time to try RMA.


Wow, yes. Seems like only CPU left.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Repped, thanks.
> 
> Placing my order as we speak. Newegg has a KILLLLER sale on it. $59!
> 
> [edit] this post shows a guy here on OCN using an XL-ATX ROG board on the Arc Midi R2! WOOHOO
> 
> Order placed!


according to my email from Fractal, within the week I believe there will be at least 3 new Fractal Design cases released... I bought an Arc Mini but returned it because I am waiting on the Arc Mini R2, I paid the same amount though for the gen 1 mini at microcenter $89 I believe... that's what the new model is going to be selling for lol. I think there was a redesign to the Midi case too... With the new Arc series you do not have to remove the whole front cover to clean the filter, the mesh grill is spring loaded... on the min there is also 2 usb 3.0 front ports and a fan controller from the larger model built into the front panel.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Any advice/guides on how to OC my 4930K? This is my first intel cpu so I want to make sure I do everything correct.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Any advice/guides on how to OC my 4930K? This is my first intel cpu so I want to make sure I do everything correct.


Link below should help!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


----------



## Ftimster

Hoping the guys at Asus give us an updated ivy-e tweek guide!!!!!!!!! Please


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Hoping the guys at Asus give us an updated ivy-e tweek guide!!!!!!!!! Please


ROG Asus has some, but a full guide likely only when RIVE black edition is out ?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yes RIVE, but the situation is exactly the same on RIVF as well. I flashed both board without difference. On RIVF I tried unreleased 4501 as well.
> 
> I took the computer apart and put everything over a box on my table, and the issues are still the same. I have now tried:
> 
> - RIVE and RIVF, 4403 on both and 4501 on RIVF
> - G.Skill 4x2 GB 1600 CL9 and Corsair Vengeance 4x8 GB CL10
> - Two AX1200s (new cable kit as well)
> - H100i and air cooler
> - GTX 780 and GTX 580
> - only USB stick connected for Memtest or DVD connected for Memtest
> - Tried all AUTO settings
> - Fiddled with multiple VTT and VCCSA (0.95 - 1.2 V). Zero difference.
> - Tried lower and raise VCORE
> - Tried memory at 800-1333-1600-1866 MHz
> 
> And every and each time, the computer resets or completely shuts down before the end of a full pass. Sometimes it goes into a boot loop and sometimes it hangs right after that.
> 
> So it seems it's not the boards, RAMs, PSUs, GFX cards...not much left than the CPU then. Perhaps it's just time to try RMA.


Issue is CPU, must have either killed the IMC or came defective. What's your batch? PM me if necessary, it seems to hold true that earlier batches seem to have slightly weaker IMC. Before you RMA CPU, what's VID of the CPU when running prime small fft? You can read this via HWMONITOR, make sure it's on full AUTO / Stock settings which means RAM is on "auto"

I get the boot loop whenever things point to IMC.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yes RIVE, but the situation is exactly the same on RIVF as well. I flashed both board without difference. On RIVF I tried unreleased 4501 as well.
> 
> I took the computer apart and put everything over a box on my table, and the issues are still the same. I have now tried:
> 
> - RIVE and RIVF, 4403 on both and 4501 on RIVF
> - G.Skill 4x2 GB 1600 CL9 and Corsair Vengeance 4x8 GB CL10
> - Two AX1200s (new cable kit as well)
> - H100i and air cooler
> - GTX 780 and GTX 580
> - only USB stick connected for Memtest or DVD connected for Memtest
> - Tried all AUTO settings
> - Fiddled with multiple VTT and VCCSA (0.95 - 1.2 V). Zero difference.
> - Tried lower and raise VCORE
> - Tried memory at 800-1333-1600-1866 MHz
> 
> And every and each time, the computer resets or completely shuts down before the end of a full pass. Sometimes it goes into a boot loop and sometimes it hangs right after that.
> 
> So it seems it's not the boards, RAMs, PSUs, GFX cards...not much left than the CPU then. Perhaps it's just time to try RMA.


I would RMA the CPU right away. Definitely something wrong with the CPU.

My degraded CPU will shutdown when running prime95 at low overclock (4.3 or 4.5GHz using BCLK) because it needs more Vcore. No resets or boot loop.


----------



## xarot

Thanks all. RMA it is.









I'll have to look if I'm going to grab something else for the mean time. Brand new 3960Xs go for 550 € at the local shop...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Link below should help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


Thank you very much foot guy,


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Thank you very much foot guy,


lol, I'm the footsie master!









guide is old, but all the basic principles apply.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Tried one of the oc profiles and now I have a message saying my bootmgr is missing and can't seem to fix it. Ahci is enabled, my ssd with the os does nit show up in the bout number options, only in bout overide which does nothing. Cleared cmos and still nothing


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Tried one of the oc profiles and now I have a message saying my bootmgr is missing and can't seem to fix it. Ahci is enabled, my ssd with the os does nit show up in the bout number options, only in bout overide which does nothing. Cleared cmos and still nothing


...in the past, when I saw s.th. like that, it was a memory issue (timings or oc'ed bandwidth too far)....not necessarily the case here, but even w/o oc'ed memory, could be a bit of hint that s.th. is going wrong with IMC / memory


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...in the past, when I saw s.th. like that, it was a memory issue (timings or oc'ed bandwidth too far)....not necessarily the case here, but even w/o oc'ed memory, could be a bit of hint that s.th. is going wrong with IMC / memory


Even loading optimized defaults did nothing for me, the only thing that worked was a system restore to earlier today. I guess I should try a manual oc instead of a preset profile.

Edit: just got back from bios and it does not even show my ssd as a choice in the boot load choices, even though it boots from it.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Will two sets of these work fine with the RIVE - CMT8GX3M2A1866C9?

I imagine the answer is yes, but I am wondering about compatibility issues recently, even though I never check and never seem to have problems.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Tried one of the oc profiles and now I have a message saying my bootmgr is missing and can't seem to fix it. Ahci is enabled, my ssd with the os does nit show up in the bout number options, only in bout overide which does nothing. Cleared cmos and still nothing


Oh boy, don't you just love it when things like this happen?

You cleared cmos, with a jumper or by removing the battery? I have a gigabyte board, I remember having a problem with my settings after installing tinkering with OSX, the only way to really clear it was by removing the battery.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Even loading optimized defaults did nothing for me, the only thing that worked was a system restore to earlier today. I guess I should try a manual oc instead of a preset profile.
> 
> Edit: just got back from bios and it does not even show my ssd as a choice in the boot load choices, even though it boots from it.


What about the boot options in EZ rather than Advanced?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Cleared CMOS with a button on the back of the board where you plug your peripherals into, have not tried ez mode yet. Its working, I just don't understand why the ssd no show up in bios yet will now boot fine. The preset air cooled oc setting did not work for me and that's when things went wrong, going to try to manually oc but I don't understand 90% of the terms in the bios, and was very simple to oc, not dissing Intel, just saying its a huge learning curve


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Link below should help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


The guide is a lot to take in, any advice for someone new to Intel oc'ing? I was great at oc'ing my AMD, intel is confusing to me. I just don't know where to start and by how much I should increase options, I read the guide multiple times but m still very confused. For example, my bios says that i will turbo to 4.0 but after a valley run valley reports the cpu at 3.4.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The guide is a lot to take in, any advice for someone new to Intel oc'ing? I was great at oc'ing my AMD, intel is confusing to me. I just don't know where to start and by how much I should increase options, I read the guide multiple times but m still very confused. For example, my bios says that i will turbo to 4.0 but after a valley run valley reports the cpu at 3.4.


You can start by setting the multiplier to your target OC then set Vcore manually. Let say 4.5GHz, set multi to x45 & set Vcore to 1.3V. Run memory at stock clock, 1333 or 1600, for now. If it's stable decreased by 1mV until it's not stable, then return to the last stable Vcore. After you have reached your target OC, then you can try offset voltage.

Many benching software will report the maximum non-Turbo Boost frequency. In your case 3.4GHz. This kinda funny because if you overclock using Strap 166, benching software will report the CPU frequency higher than your CPU actually running at. For example, 4980MHz OC with 30 x 166, the benching software will report CPU frequency is 5644MHz (34 x 166).


----------



## JTHMfreak

So should I leave the bclk at 100 and only mess with the core multiplier? What should I set the voltage at, and which setting exactly? And what is the strap, tried reading up on it and was confused.


----------



## kzinti1

I just noticed that the PCH fan isn't spinning on my southbridge. I can spin it manually so there's no binding, it just ain't working.
Does it shut down via a thermostat or thermocouple or is the fan screwed-up?
I've seen it work before, but just noticed in the Fan Xpert panel that it wasn't spinning so I looked to confirm it.
I haven't a clue how long it hasn't been working.
The PCH temp shows around 43C. Ambient room temp is 22C.
There's good airflow across the southbridge from 3 fans in the front of this Corsair 900D.
The upper of those 3 fans is unobstructed and blows directly across the southbridge since the top hdd cage isn't mounted.
How to stress the southbridge to see if the fan kicks in?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I just noticed that the PCH fan isn't spinning on my southbridge. I can spin it manually so there's no binding, it just ain't working.
> Does it shut down via a thermostat or thermocouple or is the fan screwed-up?
> I've seen it work before, but just noticed in the Fan Xpert panel that it wasn't spinning so I looked to confirm it.
> I haven't a clue how long it hasn't been working.
> The PCH temp shows around 43C. Ambient room temp is 22C.
> There's good airflow across the southbridge from 3 fans in the front of this Corsair 900D.
> The upper of those 3 fans is unobstructed and blows directly across the southbridge since the top hdd cage isn't mounted.
> How to stress the southbridge to see if the fan kicks in?


Quote:


> Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 4102
> 1.Optimize BIOS configuration
> 2.Optimize PCH fan acoustic control rule and modify the PCH Fan start up temperature to 80 degrees


Set it to duty mode if you want full time functionality.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So should I leave the bclk at 100 and only mess with the core multiplier? What should I set the voltage at, and which setting exactly? And what is the strap, tried reading up on it and was confused.


Intel target (max) voltage for Vcore is 1.4V. Since you don't know what voltage your OC need, just set them to the max. If I were you, I would set Vcore to 1.35V with LLC Medium/High. Leave bclk, strap to default value. This is enough to get your OC going. If it's stable I would lower Vcore by 1mv to 3mV until I find lowest Vcore for my OC. You also need to disabled CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum when OC. In time you'll learn what other settings are for.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> according to my email from Fractal, within the week I believe there will be at least 3 new Fractal Design cases released... I bought an Arc Mini but returned it because I am waiting on the Arc Mini R2, I paid the same amount though for the gen 1 mini at microcenter $89 I believe... that's what the new model is going to be selling for lol. I think there was a redesign to the Midi case too... With the new Arc series you do not have to remove the whole front cover to clean the filter, the mesh grill is spring loaded... on the min there is also 2 usb 3.0 front ports and a fan controller from the larger model built into the front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's nice but for $59 I have no regrets on going with the Midi R2








Usually retails for $120 in Canada!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> It's nice but for $59 I have no regrets on going with the Midi R2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually retails for $120 in Canada!


...yup, that's how I ended up with 3x Antec 302s...CDN$59 sale price per, for a case I really liked in the 1st place.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So should I leave the bclk at 100 and only mess with the core multiplier? What should I set the voltage at, and which setting exactly? And what is the strap, tried reading up on it and was confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Intel target (max) voltage for Vcore is 1.4V. Since you don't know what voltage your OC need, just set them to the max. If I were you, I would set Vcore to 1.35V with LLC Medium/High. Leave bclk, strap to default value. This is enough to get your OC going. If it's stable I would lower Vcore by 1mv to 3mV until I find lowest Vcore for my OC. You also need to disabled CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum when OC. In time you'll learn what other settings are for.


^^ IMO pretty good advice given your 'starting position'. Also, per earlier posts clear your BIOS (done already I think) and you can also use a 'hybrid' approach, that is set to XMP but than change the DRAM primary + secondary timings to '1866' (the max certified meme speed for Ivy-E), presuming that your memory can go a bit higher - the purpose of that is to eliminate another unknown variable, just for now, until you have a solid 'base setting' you can then overclock from once it's proven to be stable.

...also (and this does not necessarily relate to your situation) a lot of folks upgrading to a Ivy-E just plugged them into a system that was running a SB-E prior...but without completely clearing the BIOS - that is asking for some potential headaches, given the memory controller differences between the two is the major difference.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Need help dudes -

I'm getting a couple of dominator gt's coming in, and noticed this could mess with the plan. Or is it?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Need help dudes -
> 
> I'm getting a couple of dominator gt's coming in, and noticed this could mess with the plan. Or is it?


...you might want to get the height dimensions of the memory from their site with / without heat-sink crown and measure the available space per that rad...might get lucky. Also, couldn't you mount the fan on the outside in 'pull', and/or add a 2nd 120mm / half-width fan as push ?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Did the suggestions, yet cpuz was still saying 3.4 ghz. Am I missing something? Left strap on auto, bclk at 100, disabled spread and the other one, voltage at 1.3, multi at 45


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Set it to duty mode if you want full time functionality.


Thanks! I keep forgetting I have to go through and reset every single thing after a BIOS update.
The fan works just fine now.
BTW, I'm on the latest BIOS, 0023, dated 09/27/2013.
It's extremely stable compared with the previous BIOS, 4403, dated 09/02/2013.
Here are the settings I use 24x7: http://valid.canardpc.com/s2xnmj


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Thanks! I keep forgetting I have to go through and reset every single thing after a BIOS update.
> The fan works just fine now.
> BTW, I'm on the latest BIOS, 0023, dated 09/27/2013.
> It's extremely stable compared with the previous BIOS, 4403, dated 09/02/2013.
> Here are the settings I use 24x7: http://valid.canardpc.com/s2xnmj


UGHHH. Ok. I'll test 0023 here soon on 4930K.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Did the suggestions, yet cpuz was still saying 3.4 ghz. Am I missing something? Left strap on auto, bclk at 100, disabled spread and the other one, voltage at 1.3, multi at 45


You sure you set it to set on SYNC ALL Cores for Multi? If it is, post CPU-Z valid. Also make sure you have your power settings set to high performance, that will make sure windows sees the highest multiplier bin 24/7. Also prevents throttling in certain games that doesn't put enough load =)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Yeah it is set to all cores, I'll check power settings when home


----------



## Butter Chicken

are there cons to running EIST? I've already figured out the pro's...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> are there cons to running EIST? I've already figured out the pro's...


No cons. Only pros.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Where ate the power settings and what are they called?


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> No cons. Only pros.


cool... I've got a sweet (+) offset going on, a 0.88v to 1.280v (47x100) and some good ram timings for my kit anyway...

I've just heard a a few peeps around the net say they don't use them, but not really ripping on them at any rate... my mobo works great with it and I think it's cool as sliced bread!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> cool... I've got a sweet (+) offset going on, a 0.88v to 1.280v (47x100) and some good ram timings for my kit anyway...
> 
> I've just heard a a few peeps around the net say they don't use them, but not really ripping on them at any rate... my mobo works great with it and I think it's cool as sliced bread!


The main reason I don't usually use power saving features is for screenshots, when posting screens & looking back at screenshots to see what I was running I like to be able to see the clocks & voltage I was using at the time. 1200mhz at 0.9V saves a couple bucks a month on the power bill but doesn't tell me anything if a screen is captured with it.

Other than that power saving features don't really have a downside, when looking at the power saving stuff with a 3770k the difference between fixed & offset at 4.8Ghz 1.34V would make a difference of about $30 a year on my power bill if the rig was left idle for the majority of the day, with a 6 core the savings could easily be a bit more.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The main reason I don't usually use power saving features is for screenshots, when posting screens & looking back at screenshots to see what I was running I like to be able to see the clocks & voltage I was using at the time. 1200mhz at 0.9V saves a couple bucks a month on the power bill but doesn't tell me anything if a screen is captured with it.
> 
> Other than that power saving features don't really have a downside, when looking at the power saving stuff with a 3770k the difference between fixed & offset at 4.8Ghz 1.34V would make a difference of about $30 a year on my power bill if the rig was left idle for the majority of the day, with a 6 core the savings could easily be a bit more.


understandable... but I like to pump 1.48v into it at 48x100 for some benching, just not fulltime... I just need it to bump up there for a short while









I'll have to start playing with the strap again, I have no idea how I got bent on that leaving it at 100.


----------



## Scorpion667

If you use strap say good bye to EIST downclock/downvolt.

Only works with fixed clocks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Just got a brand new MIPS Nickel rampage 4 extreme block for my subzeroloop


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> If you use strap say good bye to EIST downclock/downvolt.
> 
> Only works with fixed clocks.


With strap125, down-clocking via EIST is still possible (observed on my rig), though down-volting becomes sticky...


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> With strap125, down-clocking via EIST is still possible (observed on my rig), though down-volting becomes sticky...


Sorry yes you're right, just down-volting doesn't work. I even tried very low multi with strap 125 and won't even POST.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Sorry yes you're right, just down-volting doesn't work. I even tried very low multi with strap 125 and won't even POST.


The BIOS can make a difference, with an older bios I was fighting to get the 125 strap to work, updated the bios (think 3602) & the 125 strap worked easily.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The BIOS can make a difference, with an older bios I was fighting to get the 125 strap to work, updated the bios (think 3602) & the 125 strap worked easily.


Oh I meant the strap works, just when C1E and EIST enabled it didn't post. Soon as I disabled C1E it was all good. Are you saying you got C1E to work with 125 strap?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Just got a brand new MIPS Nickel rampage 4 extreme block for my subzeroloop


where did you grab that beauty?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Oh I meant the strap works, just when C1E and EIST enabled it didn't post. Soon as I disabled C1E it was all good. Are you saying you got C1E to work with 125 strap?


My power saving stuff was all disabled, didn't realize you meant with C1E enabled. With an old bios on the r4e I couldn't get the 125 strap working right either way.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Just got a brand new MIPS Nickel rampage 4 extreme block for my subzeroloop


HOW? WHERE?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> HOW? WHERE?


Frozen cpu
It was midnight and I was looking for radiator and waterblock. On a whim I looked up mips rampage 4 extreme on google, I think i was about to buy the ek and I don't really care for the EK( I liked the first revision but that circle pattern really took alot to get past with the final one), and it was in the shopping tab at frozen by some grace of god. It said 1 in stock, Hesitated for a few moments then I took off the final dc2 water block I needed because I was thinkin I'd save some shipping and get 2 blocks i need but it was 60-80$ on the amex so i figured I'd just wait and then i just bought it. .

At the time I wass probably frustrated that i can't find DT waterblocks anywhere... they would be perfect for my loop


----------



## Ftimster

Been working my 4960x down from 1.4vcore now at 1.35vcore 4.6 running great I'm thinking 1.4 little to much volts for 22nm so far real great temps high 40 low 50c


----------



## JTHMfreak

So I am currently at 4.2 on my 4930K, gonna try it out and see how it fares on the RIVE, I'm a newb at Intel so starting slow first.


----------



## Interpolation

I want to join this Club.









ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE
Intel i7-3930k @ 5.25GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/82qktd

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interpolation*
> 
> I want to join this Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE
> Intel i7-3930k @ 5.25GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82qktd
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I did 125 blk and had all cstates enabled on my c2 @ 4.7


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I did 125 blk and had all cstates enabled on my c2 @ 4.7


125 blk and your voltage was dropping at idle? I call bs.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it happened dude I was too afraid to disable them


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> it happened dude I was too afraid to disable them


Hmm I gotta see your settings, if it indeed works I'm definitely using 125 strap as my daily driver because my memory gives the best performance at 2333 CL10. I just never bothered because I like using C1E for dropping voltage at idle and never got it to work on 125 strap.

Could it be chip dependent if this works or not?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My mobo is out for RMA unfortunately, and I sold that c2 a while ago and have a c1 now

the c1 does blk 155 so I wouldn't be able to draw accurate comparision


----------



## burningrave101

Check out the ROG site lol:

http://rog.asus.com/


----------



## cookiesowns

Feeling good about the new BIOS. Asus released a new BIOS for X79-Deluxe that allowed me to drop VCCSA and VCORE. by over 4 notches. ( Different chip below )

Should be able to push this 4930K on RIVE well over 4.6. it can bench cinebench @ 1.375V 4.8, I'm sure with the 0023 BIOS or new BIOS 4.9 will be achievable on this chip.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what do you guys think of these? www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-i7-3960X-CPU-3-3G-QS-ES-C1-Stepping-QBE7-Six-Core-New-/261263807003?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cd489521b

they a upgrade from c1 3930k csupposedly capablee of 5ghz


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what do you guys think of these? www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-i7-3960X-CPU-3-3G-QS-ES-C1-Stepping-QBE7-Six-Core-New-/261263807003?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cd489521b
> 
> they a upgrade from c1 3930k csupposedly capablee of 5ghz


I think I'd rather have a new 4930k than pay more for open box last gen engineering sample without a warranty.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am just trying to decide if I want to try and buy 4930ks locally from frys or something and try and bin/return them, or just get a3960 or 3970 or wait till someone bins some 4930ks

or wait for a new cooler revision that OCs better


----------



## esseker

I want to join this club









http://valid.canardpc.com/b1vap0


----------



## xarot

Well well well. In addition to my last issue, it seems that actually can't be a CPU issue. Installed a brand new 3960X yesterday and got errors again in Prime95 overnight. Could really be the RAMs. The test I did previously with Memtest 5.01, it seems that version has bugs with multithreading as some other people reported that they are getting a complete freeze on that. Couldn't have been gone much worse??














The funny thing is, that it runs perfectly on my Gulftown.

I grabbed a 16 GB G.Skill RipjawsZ 1600 MHz RAM today (4x4 GB) and holding both my thumbs up. RAM prices are at a ridiculous level, couldn't invest in another 32 GB kit now. 300-400 € for a 32 GB kit...a bit too much. Well I also put the 4960X and the new RAMs on my week-old Rampage IV Formula.

Phew. At least the 3960X seems to be a much better clocker than my old one. I quickly ran few LinX passes, 4.7 GHz at 1.37 V. My old 3960X needed 1.46 V for 4.7, and it was only (mostly) gaming stable. Nothing out of the ordinary probably but definitely an improvement and the new 3960X runs much, much cooler as well. Let's see if I ever get my 4960X up and running so I could compare which one is actually better. The 3960X by the way came from RMA, and they replaced my C1 with a C1, that's a surprise.

Thanks again to everyone who did suggestions, perhaps I should have always suspected the RAM from the beginning. CPUs are like tanks after all. The bad thing is, not many Corsair RAM kits have lasted for long for me. Started using them with their XMS2 series. Much better experiences with Kingston and G.Skill.


----------



## PedroC1999

I need a final answer to this...

My system is very stable, GPU's are working and overclock as always, system Folds and Stresses for hours, will the 107MHz BCLK kill anything?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseker*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b1vap0


----------



## JTHMfreak

http://valid.canardpc.com/dx6yg5

Am I in?


----------



## doctakedooty

So been playing with my 3930k was able to get 4.6 on stock voltage 5.0 booted into windows with 1.43 was able to run programs etc llc was on medium 110 but when I go to start prime I shut off instantly. Sounds like a psu issue but it was able to handle 1.55 vcore on my old 3930k during prime. Have 1 gtx 780 classified stock voltage just hoping someone can help out. BTW psu is Seasonic X 1250watt


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So been playing with my 3930k was able to get 4.6 on stock voltage 5.0 booted into windows with 1.43 was able to run programs etc llc was on medium 110 but when I go to start prime I shut off instantly. Sounds like a psu issue but it was able to handle 1.55 vcore on my old 3930k during prime. Have 1 gtx 780 classified stock voltage just hoping someone can help out. BTW psu is Seasonic X 1250watt


Not the psu.

Set CPU Current Capability to at least %130 in the bios.


----------



## doctakedooty

Tried that cpu still cut off


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not the psu.
> 
> Set CPU Current Capability to at least %130 in the bios.


Tried that also vtt and vccsa are at 1.15 pll 1.78 with speedstep off


----------



## kizwan

Vcore too low maybe.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1.43v for 5GHz and trying to prime? not happening.

Add more vcore. You'll need around 1.5v to have a chance at 5GHz. But 1.5v is too much, 1.45v should be your max.

Try 1.45v for 4.9GHz.


----------



## doctakedooty

So to try another therory I lowered the cpu to 4 8 that I know is stable on a lot lower vcore tried 1.45 to test and it shuts off as soons as prime starts up I am honestly puzzled


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Has to be a setting somewhere in the bios and not a problem with the cpu.

VCCSA and DRAM current capability to max. Disable VRM over heat protection. Check your psu connections to the motherboard. Check for faulty psu cable extensions if you're using them. If you're using extensions, go native for trouble shooting purposes. Could be a short somewhere and your power supplie's OCP is being triggered.

Could be any number of things.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So to try another therory I lowered the cpu to 4 8 that I know is stable on a lot lower vcore tried 1.45 to test and it shuts off as soons as prime starts up I am honestly puzzled


...as others already posted, unlikely to be the PSU. The fact that at slightly lower speeds it works might suggest that at the speed(s) you want, you may have to play with VCCSA and VTT as well as v-core...as what you describe sounds a bit like an IMC issue...try both raising VCCSA and especially VTT, and also lowering it...though 1.15 sounds a touch low for 4.9 / 5 giggles...most SB-Es seems to be i the 1.16 to 1.18v range on those two at 'upper clocks'....in addition, what voltage are you running your DRAM sticks at ?

...another resource which could help is this table: http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6670#post_20615691


----------



## doctakedooty

Rep all found out that on 5.0 temps were instantly hitting tj max don't know exactly how to solve the issue my temps have always been higher on this chip using mx4 reapply multiple times running custom dual loops with a 480 and 240 rad on the cpu ram and motherboard


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Rep all found out that on 5.0 temps were instantly hitting tj max don't know exactly how to solve the issue my temps have always been higher on this chip using mx4 reapply multiple times running custom dual loops with a 480 and 240 rad on the cpu ram and motherboard


Time to change to different TIM then, assuming nothing wrong with your loop. H100i for the CPU?


----------



## doctakedooty

No ek supremecy used to have h100i before I finished my loop


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No ek supremecy used to have h100i before I finished my loop


EK Supremacy ? I use that one (w/MX4 also) and until recently could not run top speed (now fixed) > see this, pls http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/7170#post_20788703


----------



## skupples

Can anyone verify for me the range of the CPU_Header PWM signal? Iv'e been told by another member that its 50% @ the lowest, I just want to verify this... THANK YOU! (bios screenshot would be epic)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> EK Supremacy ? I use that one (w/MX4 also) and until recently could not run top speed (now fixed) > see this, pls http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/7170#post_20788703


Thank you joa I will try it. I will check my mounting hardware cause I bought mine recently


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can anyone verify for me the range of the CPU_Header PWM signal? Iv'e been told by another member that its 50% @ the lowest, I just want to verify this... THANK YOU! (bios screenshot would be epic)


It is 20% minimum but in my d5 pump turns out to be around 1280 rpm which is around 25% of the maximum. This is based on actual usage under win 7 and using ASUS fanexpert to control PWM signal to the pump. In Bios I think you can even save 10% as the screenshot would tell you.


----------



## skupples

Thanks! I wonder where maustebthecat got 50% from.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks! I wonder where maustebthecat got 50% from.


Maybe different BIOS not sure. Also this is the info from my system under the conditions I told you (PWM control done via fanxpert). I think most users here use speedfan and not sure what others have in their systems using others setups.


----------



## nleksan

I am not sure if it's 50 or 60%, but right around there is where the PWM Duty Cycle is already maxing out the pump speed (as in, setting one of those as the max would result in 0 difference vs setting 100 as the max).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'm waiting on the Ramapage 4 Black Edition, but came across this RIVE for 285 USD. Not sure they play well with the New Ivy chips, what do you guys think?

http://www.microcenter.com/product/414156/X79_Rampage_IV_Extreme_LGA_2011_X79_Intel_Extended_ATX_Intel_Motherboard_-_Refurbished


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm waiting on a BE too. But I think after Asus releases the BE, they'll release better BIOS support for RIVE with IB-E. I think the BE will outperform it cuz of the all the upgraded components. But I think Asus is focusing on that release right now, and don't wanna take away from that by making RIVE extremely IB-E compatible. Just my opinion though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm waiting on a BE too. But I think after Asus releases the BE, they'll release better BIOS support for RIVE with IB-E. I think the BE will outperform it cuz of the all the upgraded components. But I think Asus is focusing on that release right now, and don't wanna take away from that by making RIVE extremely IB-E compatible. Just my opinion though.


I'm thinking the very same thing too.


----------



## skupples

Same... Why push software to let RIVE OC ivy-E like mad, when they have an ultra-premium board on the way...

I tried ordering a Dark today, but they were all sold out @ the non-highway robbery prices. (399) no way in hell i'm paying 450+ for that board. I was going to spend the difference on a sound card, but I think the whole being sold out thing is an omen telling me "keep waiting for BE." The only other question I have is when we will be getting water blocks for it... I have very wet plans for my "EKGA" 900D, & a VRM waterblock will complement my dynatron mod extremely well.


----------



## kpoeticg

DEFINITELY wait for the BE. That's gonna be a popular board. Waterblocks will soon follow. EK already said they're not even making a block for the Dark. So choosing the Dark over BE would make no sense for u anyway =)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

If I were to upgrade to IVY-E I'd probably try and get a black edition but I just got a fancy waterblock for my rive and that would be a pita to return it and try and sell my mobo and cpu for enough to get a r4eBLACK and 4930k.. thengo through all the trouble of binning

I think I will wait a bit
I can't imagine there is gonna be that big of a difference if there are only gonna be 4-5 boards all together made specifically for IVY-E
Also anyone know if the BE will be SB-e compatible? That might be a fun experiment.

There is someone on evga forum making prototypes for the dark
if vrm is all you are worried about though some company just came out with an interesting universal vrm block
look at frozencpu


----------



## kpoeticg

Of course it will. It's basically a RIVE with Maximus VI components on it.

I jumped the gun and bought (and flushed) an EK CSQ Full Board RIVE Block before the BE announcement. I'm holding off on putting it on the market on the off chance that maybe it'll be compatible (even though it probly won't)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

will they make it compatible inthe bios though?

If i still have memory problems by the time my RMA is done I am gonna upgrade
http://rog.asus.com/263862013/overclocking/g-skill-achieves-ddr3-4072mhz-quad-channel-on-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition/

I got some sticks I know will do 2666
2800 if I am lucky


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> DEFINITELY wait for the BE. That's gonna be a popular board. Waterblocks will soon follow. EK already said they're not even making a block for the Dark. So choosing the Dark over BE would make no sense for u anyway =)


OK, Ill Pass on the deal lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Also evga has a habit of releasing unfinished products


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> will they make it compatible inthe bios though?
> 
> If i still have memory problems by the time my RMA is done I am gonna upgrade
> http://rog.asus.com/263862013/overclocking/g-skill-achieves-ddr3-4072mhz-quad-channel-on-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition/
> 
> I got some sticks I know will do 2666
> 2800 if I am lucky


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Also evga has a habit of releasing unfinished products


They've already said it'll be SB-E compatible. I'm pretty sure all IB-E boards are so far.
Yeah, before the BE was announced i was torn between the Dark and RIVE. Because of EVGA's past i was hesitant and bought a RIVE. Then within like 2 days the BE was announced =P. Luckily Newegg's got great Customer Service/RMA support =)


----------



## erayser

Everyday I wait for the RIV BE, I feel a little pist that they didn't release it on or a little after IB-e was released. Sometimes I feel tempted to try the Dark, and I lurk in the EVGA forums to see how it's doing. Seems like current issues (voltage spikes) with recent BIOS are not being answered by the EVGA folks in the forum.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

there's a bios for the rive in rog forums thats supposed to be a little better


----------



## kpoeticg

The release date's OCT 29th. I'm not upset about that at all. That just means they're taking their time with it. I think quality is far more important than rushing the release. It better live up to the anticipation though =D


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The release date's OCT 29th. I'm not upset about that at all. That just means they're taking their time with it. I think quality is far more important than rushing the release. It better live up to the anticipation though =D


how about it's more like this... they have already been under manufacture for possibly over two months, maybe before we've even know about it?

it takes at least 60 days to mass for a global demand in all markets.


----------



## DBaer

I think the standard RIVE will be on sale everywhere that carries them. If money is a key factor then that is a good deal but then if money was the key factor you probably would not be going to an IB-E.
My opinion is that once the black version comes out there will be updates BIOS for the RIVE to make sure it plays nice but that is only an opinion.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Guys, I've just finished the transition from RIVF to RIVE and I'm using the same settings I used for 4.6 with the RIVF. Works well. Is there a point in tweaking it more with this board? For instance - can I expect voltage to change or am I correct in assuming that the same chip will require the same amount of volts on any board?


----------



## Butter Chicken

as I have often heard... motherboards too are their own entity in this respect... that even two boards off the same assembly line one right after the other can vary.

how true this is I wouldn't know, but it would probably have the same statistics as how many different cpu's can vary from eachother in a batch of 100.

in this case you've kept the cpu and changed motherboards... you did record and are familiar with what your RIVF could do and needed I assume?

...do let us know your findings


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> as I have often heard... motherboards too are their own entity in this respect... that even two boards off the same assembly line one right after the other can vary.
> 
> how true this is I wouldn't know, but it would probably have the same statistics as how many different cpu's can vary from eachother in a batch of 100.
> 
> in this case you've kept the cpu and changed motherboards... you did record and are familiar with what your RIVF could do and needed I assume?
> 
> ...do let us know your findings


Individual components vary for example if the manufacturer is using mostly 10% resistors instead of 5% resistors then the variation in ohms can be doubled. In many sub circuits this will vary the output in voltage, frequency, reliability Etc. The higher quality manufacturers use higher quality components such as 5% resistors, solid electrolytic capacitors Etc. and they also are careful to try to avoid counterfeit (usually Chinese) components. Of course this attention to quality and detail does reduce the unit by unit variation and it improves the reliability but it also increases the cost and hence the price.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I am noticing that while p95ing, my cpu is at 4.6, but otherwise it's at lower speed. In gaming, for example, I'm seeing 4.2 max. I am guessing I just need to familiarize myself with the board more. Also, lowering offset value did not result in lower voltage at all.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> I am noticing that while p95ing, my cpu is at 4.6, but otherwise it's at lower speed. In gaming, for example, I'm seeing 4.2 max. I am guessing I just need to familiarize myself with the board more. Also, lowering offset value did not result in lower voltage at all.


Are you using the auto-OC feature?


----------



## H3avyM3tal

No - it's on manual setting and sync all cores to 46.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> how about it's more like this... they have already been under manufacture for possibly over two months, maybe before we've even know about it?
> 
> it takes at least 60 days to mass for a global demand in all markets.


Most if not ALL ROG boards are hand tested. Possibly they already engineered a batch of boards and is now awaiting final validation as well as DAY0 production BIOS. I figure they are close to completion on that and have already ramped up production.

But as with any enthusiast ROG board stock is extremely limited, I remember back in Taiwan, I could only find 1-2 boards at larger shops with good connections. Of course not many people in TW buy them, so I was always able to obtain one =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> I am noticing that while p95ing, my cpu is at 4.6, but otherwise it's at lower speed. In gaming, for example, I'm seeing 4.2 max. I am guessing I just need to familiarize myself with the board more. Also, lowering offset value did not result in lower voltage at all.


Set windows power options to "High Performance" and or disable EIST. But I'm sure you don't want that. Offset does not work if you are running anything but Optimized for the phases under CPU. So the max current is 130%.


----------



## Joa3d43

*FYI* Rampage IV Black Edition now up on NCIX for pre-order (C$ 499)

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951&vpn=Rampage%20IV%20Black%20Edition&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *FYI* Rampage IV Black Edition now up on NCIX for pre-order (C$ 499)
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951&vpn=Rampage%20IV%20Black%20Edition&manufacture=ASUS


Isnt that like 489USD? Interesting... The only other pre-order info was from ocn.co.uk @ 399EU which is like 530 USD.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Isnt that like 489USD? Interesting... The only other pre-order info was from ocn.co.uk @ 399EU which is like 530 USD.


yeah, around US $ 486 + - given today's exchange rate


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Set windows power options to "High Performance" and or disable EIST. But I'm sure you don't want that. Offset does not work if you are running anything but Optimized for the phases under CPU. So the max current is 130%.


You are correct, I have cpu current set at 130% in DIGI+ options. I used to use 140% on the RIVF, but it's marked in red on the RIVE, so I am a little reluctant. How is it that with the same options I could run my cpu at 4.6 on load, but now it's max is 4.2 when gaming (4.6 with p95).

Same settings as in both windows and the bios. Now. obviously it could be because it's not the same board, or the bios (latest ones).


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Isnt that like 489USD? Interesting... The only other pre-order info was from ocn.co.uk @ 399EU which is like 530 USD.


Their charging $499.99 USD on the the US site as well:

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951


----------



## skupples

(price subject to change)


----------



## Butter Chicken

NCIX = $20 to $40 more expensive than any place else... no matter the product









pre-order doesn't mean any one place will have it before the other... so I'll wait on reviews form the first owners, possible bios updates for the Red ROG's.. and a lower price from Amazon or Newegg lol


----------



## kpoeticg

I couldn't see myself ordering a RIVE BE from Amazon =P


----------



## Butter Chicken

really? there was one time I couldn't see myself ordering anything like this and having it shipped...

this is not a plug for Amazon but I got my board from there, no issues what so ever... my first board came from BestBuy and it was quite ancient and the box looked like it been thru the ringer...

isn't NCIX US warehouse sitting right next door to Amazon's warehouse in Google plaza? I figured they just mark up everything 20 to 40 bucks and walk next door and pick up the goods


----------



## kpoeticg

I bought my RIVE from Newegg, and it arrived a cpl days before the BE was announced. I opened everything in the package for build log pics. Newegg took the board back -15% and gave me 100% refund on the Accidental Damage Warranty I purchased. Things like that is why i wouldn't buy a mobo/cpu from Amazon. Don't get me wrong, I buy lots of stuff from Amazon. Just can't see myself getting a top-of-the-line mobo there


----------



## Butter Chicken

man that's why I hate Newegg... that -15% I did order my ram from them and a PSU but I always choose Amazon because I am "Prime" I guess... I never pay shipping.

great thing about Amazon prime is they email you a label you can print out for return shipping, at no expense... they will even send a box if you request it and it'll have a return shipping label on it.

I've been dealing with Amazon for more years than I'd like to count lol and I have never paid for a return or restock, I always buy "stocked and sold by Amazon"


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I always buy "stocked and sold by Amazon"


actually I'll quote myself and take that back at the same time...

my computer parts and other toys are not the only things I order and use Amazon regularly for... 25% at least of the shop orders I get are from Amazon if I can not get a part or a set of tires I am looking for by the next morning from local parts houses or tire distributors. I get everything from next day tires to clutch kits delivered free from surrounding areas and distributors a state neighboring without ever having to open an account with them and deal with the credit apps which are difficult to acquire out of state, and I have enough of them locally I am trying to slim down... I'll get a bill from one place I haven't ordered from in over two weeks!

did I mention the ladies in the house are crazy for it







the brown or the white is a daily event around here...


----------



## Ftimster

Only three places I shop....amazon frozen CPU and evga.


----------



## z0ki

Just a quick question, I want to upgrade my current build and im thinking of selling my RIVE (got another one here for my 900D build) to get a Rampage IV Formula due to space limitations the RIVE gives me in a switch 810.. Would my 3930k at 4.6ghz be just dandy with the IV Formula?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> man that's why I hate Newegg... that -15% I did order my ram from them and a PSU but I always choose Amazon because I am "Prime" I guess... I never pay shipping.
> 
> great thing about Amazon prime is they email you a label you can print out for return shipping, at no expense... they will even send a box if you request it and it'll have a return shipping label on it.
> 
> I've been dealing with Amazon for more years than I'd like to count lol and I have never paid for a return or restock, I always buy "stocked and sold by Amazon"


Even with the package and every single bag inside the package open, they'd take a mobo back with no restocking fee? I actually thought that was pretty generous of them. I was expecting 20% or maybe even no RMA at all


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Even with the package and every single bag inside the package open, they'd take a mobo back with no restocking fee? I actually thought that was pretty generous of them. I was expecting 20% or maybe even no RMA at all


Yes. Amazon may charge you just for nominal shipping if you are returning it for any reason that is not due to their error (if you list the reason for return, honestly, that is). But, Amazon is fantastic because of its service quality; quick delivery with prime, no hassle returns.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I was straight up with Newegg, I told em it took me at least a month to pull the trigger on the RIVE, then a cpl days later the BE was announced. All their motherboards are non-returnable except for warranty purposes, so i consider that pretty excellent customer service. They have no choice but to sell it as open box now. Maybe it's different for Amazon Prime. I'm not a member. I've just always felt Newegg has really good customer service. I feel safer buying major components with them. I buy a ton of stuff from Amazon too though. Along with PerformancePCs and FrozenCPU LOL


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I couldn't see myself ordering a RIVE BE from Amazon =P


I avoid newegg @ all costs when buying motherboards. They sent me three different MVF with bent pins. The box showed up, opened it up, the pin protector no where to be found, bent pins all over the place. I'm convinced they cycle returned products, just to make sure it's really broken. Oh, they also sent me a broken H80 a few seasons back, and a DOA SSD.

I signed up for amazon prime out of frustration, but it more then pay's for it's self.


----------



## DBaer

While I have bought lots from New Egg (Also Frozen and others) and have had no real issues with them I fins Amazon Prime to be the lowest price/cost and the fastest service. You do have to not which of their partners they are shipping from however.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have never had an issue with new egg
except that when i bought my DC2 I would have had to pay restocking fee so I couldn't get the 2slot form factor 4GB model GTX680. It was relkeased less than a week after I got my ccard


----------



## Canis-X

Hey hey, it's been a while since I've been in this thread. What's everyone recommending for the Intel RSTe driver these days? How about the current UEFI, is it any good?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey hey, it's been a while since I've been in this thread. What's everyone recommending for the Intel RSTe driver these days? How about the current UEFI, is it any good?


I see you have SSDs in raid0 in your sig. IRST (without "e") will be preferred choice for TRIM support.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I see you have SSDs in raid0 in your sig. IRST (without "e") will be preferred choice for TRIM support.


Ahhhh, thanks for the info! So, what is the best driver version to have for IRST on this board then?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, I was straight up with Newegg, I told em it took me at least a month to pull the trigger on the RIVE, then a cpl days later the BE was announced. All their motherboards are non-returnable except for warranty purposes, so i consider that pretty excellent customer service. They have no choice but to sell it as open box now. Maybe it's different for Amazon Prime. I'm not a member. I've just always felt Newegg has really good customer service. I feel safer buying major components with them. I buy a ton of stuff from Amazon too though. Along with PerformancePCs and FrozenCPU LOL


'

I had a similar experience I bought a RIVE and then 5 days later the BE came out. They are allowing me to return mine and even extended my return by 30 days as I have been traveling.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Ahhhh, thanks for the info! So, what is the best driver version to have for IRST on this board then?


I don't know about the best because I just use the latest version at the time & I have never updated it since then.







BTW, I'm using IRST 11.7.0.1013.


----------



## skupples

I have never actually used the rapid storage technology... I have how ever, been trying to figure out how to run an array on x79 w/o a raid card, if it only has 2 native intel ports... Everyone bashes the Marvell controller's so much.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> man that's why I hate Newegg... that -15% I did order my ram from them and a PSU but I always choose Amazon because I am "Prime" I guess... I never pay shipping.
> 
> great thing about Amazon prime is they email you a label you can print out for return shipping, at no expense... they will even send a box if you request it and it'll have a return shipping label on it.
> 
> I've been dealing with Amazon for more years than I'd like to count lol and I have never paid for a return or restock, I always buy "stocked and sold by Amazon"


I also have prime, and the only reason I use amazon is beacuse I get my package within 48 hrs, which is the same as newegg though, but it helps when you have an amazon card lol.


----------



## cookiesowns

I order all PC components via Newegg. Especially after Amazon started charging tax in CA. Pricing generally is within 5%, however I can get everything in 24 hours usually. NEVER had I once had a DOA item from Newegg, nor opened / blatantly used board from Newegg.

Maybe they are doing some sketchy things in the NJ warehouse?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have never actually used the rapid storage technology... I have how ever, been trying to figure out how to run an array on x79 w/o a raid card, if it only has 2 native intel ports... Everyone bashes the Marvell controller's so much.


Go into your BIOS, find the sata configuration. Switch AHCI to RAID. On bootup wait for RST OROM to load, then hit "CRTL-I" Then it's self explanatory from there. Only ports that work for raid are obviously the onboard intel controller.

The marvell / ASMEDIA controllers are crap for raid. Generally they are placed on the PCH x1 buses


----------



## skupples

Soo that basically means a good raid would require a pci card.(more then two)


----------



## Little Big Alex

Hey, I've just got a new PSU:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1300w-evga-supernova-g2-80plus-gold-90plus-eff-full-modular-power-supply
And none of the cables have the 6-pin required for the EZPLUG 1 on the motherboard.

I have 2 780s in SLI is the EZPLUG 1 even needed?

Also do you think i could use one of the PCIe 6-pins?

Thanks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have never actually used the rapid storage technology... I have how ever, been trying to figure out how to run an array on x79 w/o a raid card, if it only has 2 native intel ports... Everyone bashes the Marvell controller's so much.


The Marvell controller deserves the bashing. RAID on Marvell is teh suck...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Soo that basically means a good raid would require a pci card.(more then two)


The RAID controller cards are nice, but you also kinda need a decent one. I tried a $400 LSI controller once & took it back after discovering why people spend like $1000 on a nice Areca.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Hey, I've just got a new PSU:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1300w-evga-supernova-g2-80plus-gold-90plus-eff-full-modular-power-supply
> And none of the cables have the 6-pin required for the EZPLUG 1 on the motherboard.
> 
> I have 2 780s in SLI is the EZPLUG 1 even needed?
> 
> Also do you think i could use one of the PCIe 6-pins?
> 
> Thanks


Why did you buy 1300 watt for two GTX 780 cards

A bit overkill


----------



## kpoeticg

You need to find a pinout of the EZPlug and wire your own 6 Pin connector if you wanna use it. It shouldn't be too difficult. The color codes will be the same on the Pinout and the wires coming out of your PSU

I shouldn't say "NEED TO" but it's a good option if somebody else doesn't have a better one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why did you buy 1300 watt for two GTX 780 cards
> 
> A bit overkill


Those PSU's have great pricing... couldn't help but get one for my self @ 189.99(USD) It will be pushing...

I bet you would cringe @ my dual psu plan's for my tri-titan rebuild.

I would of just edited this in, but edit seems to be slightly borked today.

uuuuhh.... My other post just vanished...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The Marvell controller deserves the bashing. RAID on Marvell is teh suck...
> The RAID controller cards are nice, but you also kinda need a decent one. I tried a $400 LSI controller once & took it back after discovering why people spend like $1000 on a nice Areca.


I have decided it's going to be more practical (for me) to just splurge on some new SSD's. Need to find raid 0 bench results of the 500gb evo's... See how much faster they are over a single 1TB... If it's only something I can measure with a stop clock, not worth it (for me).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Those PSU's have great pricing... couldn't help but get one for my self @ 189.99(USD) It will be pushing...
> 
> I bet you would cringe @ my dual psu plan's for my tri-titan rebuild.
> 
> I would of just edited this in, but edit seems to be slightly borked today.


Yes but you dont want a PSU thats too big


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes but you dont want a PSU thats too big


My plan is to run the three modded bios & voltage titans off of the 1300W, and run my CPU off of a 850W corsair unit.

uuuuhh.... My other post just vanished... so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The Marvell controller deserves the bashing. RAID on Marvell is teh suck...
> The RAID controller cards are nice, but you also kinda need a decent one. I tried a $400 LSI controller once & took it back after discovering why people spend like $1000 on a nice Areca.


I have decided it's going to be more practical (for me) to just splurge on some new SSD's. Need to find raid 0 bench results of the 500gb evo's... See how much faster they are over a single 1TB... If it's only something I can only measure with a stop clock, not worth it (for me).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My plan is to run the three modded bios & voltage titans off of the 1300W, and run my CPU off of a 850W corsair unit.
> 
> uuuuhh.... My other post just vanished... so...
> I have decided it's going to be more practical (for me) to just splurge on some new SSD's. Need to find raid 0 bench results of the 500gb evo's... See how much faster they are over a single 1TB... If it's only something I can measure with a stop clock, not worth it (for me).






Here Skupples:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/7330#post_20825735

1 TB Evo on RIVE and with RAPID mode enable. Using two 500 GB evo in raid 0 you can't use the RAPID mode.

Cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> Here Skupples:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/7330#post_20825735
> 
> 1 TB Evo on RIVE and with RAPID mode enable. Using two 500 GB evo in raid 0 you can't use the RAPID mode.
> 
> Cheers


Does the "rapid" require an HDD or something?

that's the intel rapid storage + samsung firmware right?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> check this out. Samsumg EVO 1 tb (with two partitions one for OS other for documents etc) and with RAPID mode enable. I think is amazing results for a single SSD drive:
> 
> 
> 
> quite happy with this one.


I have two samsung pro 840's in raid 0. When I get the new RIVE black (not decided yet, I returned the RIVE), I think I may just run it without a raid I read that it runs better.

Do you feel the EVO 1 is better than the 840 pro?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I have two samsung pro 840's in raid 0. When I get the new RIVE black (not decided yet, I returned the RIVE), I think I may just run it without a raid I read that it runs better.
> 
> Do you feel the EVO 1 is better than the 840 pro?


Yes if you use RAPID. Check the numbers in my post and compare to what you got in your raid to have your own mind formed. Besides I love to have 1 TB SSD to play without the risk involved in RAID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does the "rapid" require an HDD or something?
> 
> that's the intel rapid storage + samsung firmware right?


Nope...Rapid is a Samsung thing implemented via software (Magician Software) and which use spare RAM in your system to speed things up. If you RAID the drives RAPID is not available, only on single drives.


----------



## skupples

I knew I would be buying one of these the day it was announced. Will have one of my 256gb vertex 4's in the other intel port. My other 256, & spinnies will all go on the marvell's i guess.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yes if you use RAPID. Check the numbers in my post and compare to what you got in your raid to have your own mind formed. Besides I love to have 1 TB SSD to play without the risk involved in RAID.
> Nope...Rapid is a Samsung thing implemented via software (Magician Software) and which use spare RAM in your system to speed things up. If you RAID the drives RAPID is not available, only on single drives.


Ah, so with the new build, I can use RAPID with my 2 pro 840 512 GB? Would be helpful since I have 32 GB of ram now that I got to use on the RIVE Black


----------



## xarot

Hey guys,

What 32 GB RAM would you get for Ivy Bridge-E 4960X?

I am finally stable at stock, the problem was always the RAM...sent it yesterday to Corsair for RMA. Currently using basic G.Skill Ripjaws Z 1600 MHz 4x4 GB. Now I have a spare 3960X and Rampage IV Formula. Well probably waiting for the frosty days and -10c and below ambients to do some runs outside the house.









I've been thinking about these:

- Kingston HyperX Beast 2133 or 2400 MHz (two profiles, 1.5 V and 1.65 V)
- G.Skill Ripjaws Z black sticks 2133 or 2400 MHz (voltage seems to be 1.65 on these?)
- G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 red sticks, what's the difference other than latencies?








- Other suggestions? G.Skill announced new RAMs when Ivy-E was released but those are not available anywhere for me.

These two above kits are readily available in Finland. I would be more comfortable with 1.5 V RAM. Currently using XMP with my kit that puts all my cores to 4 GHz so might not overclock the 4960X at all lol...







want to run stable for a while. And yeah looking for a 4x8 GB kit.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ah, so with the new build, I can use RAPID with my 2 pro 840 512 GB? Would be helpful since I have 32 GB of ram now that I got to use on the RIVE Black


Nope...Rapid is not available in the 840 pro only in the Evo series...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What 32 GB RAM would you get for Ivy Bridge-E 4960X?
> 
> I am finally stable at stock, the problem was always the RAM...sent it yesterday to Corsair for RMA. Currently using basic G.Skill Ripjaws Z 1600 MHz 4x4 GB. Now I have a spare 3960X and Rampage IV Formula. Well probably waiting for the frosty days and -10c and below ambients to do some runs outside the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about these:
> 
> - Kingston HyperX Beast 2133 or 2400 MHz (two profiles, 1.5 V and 1.65 V)
> - G.Skill Ripjaws Z black sticks 2133 or 2400 MHz (voltage seems to be 1.65 on these?)
> - G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 red sticks, what's the difference other than latencies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Other suggestions? G.Skill announced new RAMs when Ivy-E was released but those are not available anywhere for me.
> 
> These two above kits are readily available in Finland. I would be more comfortable with 1.5 V RAM. Currently using XMP with my kit that puts all my cores to 4 GHz so might not overclock the 4960X at all lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to run stable for a while. And yeah looking for a 4x8 GB kit.


I'd go with G.Skill TridentX 1866 C8-9-9-24-2T. They are sammy HKYO @ 1.6V.


----------



## DooRules

I use both the evo and sammy pros. I don't think anyone could distinguish between the two. That's a win for the evo as far as I am concerned.

The as ssd score on top of page is just a glitched test result and not the usual result.

Samsung has said they plan to implement Rapid with the Pro series.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'd go with G.Skill TridentX 1866 C8-9-9-24-2T. They are sammy HKYO @ 1.6V.


Thanks, however I've always thought the TridentXs were for Z77/Z87? Probably will work fine with X79 but haven't found much feedback with those on X79.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Thanks, however I've always thought the TridentXs were for Z77/Z87? Probably will work fine with X79 but haven't found much feedback with those on X79.


Ram is not chipset specific. If it fits in the slot, it's good to go...

That being said. G-SkillZ Trident X is pretty good stuff. I picked up 32g of the 2400hz for 280 a month back. (grabbed it right after the Hynx fire, figured good ol' ram traders would jack prices. Which ended up being the case)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ram is not chipset specific. If it fits in the slot, it's good to go...
> 
> That being said. G-SkillZ Trident X is pretty good stuff. I picked up 32g of the 2400hz for 280 a month back. (grabbed it right after the Hynx fire, figured good ol' ram traders would jack prices. Which ended up being the case)


Not exactly...









For example Elpida Hypers didn't work too good on X79 platform. Well, now that the CPU has the IMC, usually there aren't that much incompatibilities today...*recalls nF790i and DDR3 kits*.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What 32 GB RAM would you get for Ivy Bridge-E 4960X?
> 
> I am finally stable at stock, the problem was always the RAM...sent it yesterday to Corsair for RMA. Currently using basic G.Skill Ripjaws Z 1600 MHz 4x4 GB. Now I have a spare 3960X and Rampage IV Formula. Well probably waiting for the frosty days and -10c and below ambients to do some runs outside the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about these:
> 
> - Kingston HyperX Beast 2133 or 2400 MHz (two profiles, 1.5 V and 1.65 V)
> - G.Skill Ripjaws Z black sticks 2133 or 2400 MHz (voltage seems to be 1.65 on these?)
> - G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 red sticks, what's the difference other than latencies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Other suggestions? G.Skill announced new RAMs when Ivy-E was released but those are not available anywhere for me.
> 
> These two above kits are readily available in Finland. I would be more comfortable with 1.5 V RAM. Currently using XMP with my kit that puts all my cores to 4 GHz so might not overclock the 4960X at all lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to run stable for a while. And yeah looking for a 4x8 GB kit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Thanks, however I've always thought the TridentXs were for Z77/Z87? Probably will work fine with X79 but haven't found much feedback with those on X79.


I've been running various Trident X kits (4 and 8GB sticks in dual and quad) in both Z77 and X79 - no problems at all on either system type for me. That said, I have read several times now that for X79 the Ripjaws Z 2133 are the least troublesome for X79 while also hitting 'the sweets pot' re speed and oc.

Also keep in mind that sometimes, the 'same manufacturers' part label / number can mean different things re ICs used (ie Hynix or Samsung)...if you can verify before purchase, make sure the kit you're getting is 'double-sided'


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> I use both the evo and sammy pros. I don't think anyone could distinguish between the two. That's a win for the evo as far as I am concerned.
> 
> The as ssd score on top of page is just a glitched test result and not the usual result.
> 
> Samsung has said they plan to implement Rapid with the Pro series.


Yep, agree about the AS-SSD score. That's why I put the crystalbench over there too. I run it many times both benchmarks and always got that. Great news that they plan to implement rapid on the Pro, I have 3 o those too. Yep, the Pro x Evo cannot be distinguished in performance in normal operation (without RAPID), but with RAPID the Evo pull ahead (due to the lack of it in the Pro so far).

Cheers


----------



## Thernen

Here is how I currently have my RIVE setup. I am thinking about getting a new Samsung 840 Pro 256gb SSD and didn't know if maybe I should just use this as my Boot OS with Programs. I am thinking about removing one the other SSD drive to put into this MATX build working on.

2 Corsair Force GT 120gb (Windows 8 Pro) in RAID 0 on Native RIVE SATA 3
1 Corsair Force GT 120gb (Games) on ASMEDIA SATA 3
1 Corsair Force 3 120gb (Programs) on ASMEDIA SATA 3
1 Seagate 2tb hard drive (DATA) on Native RIVE SATA 2

If I did I was thinking this:

1 Samsung 840 Pro 256gb (Windows 8 Pro and same programs) on Native RIVE SATA 3
2 Corsair Force GT 120gb (Games) on RAID 0 Native RIVE SATA 2
1 Corsair Force GT 120gb (Programs) on ASMEDIA SATA 3
1 Seagate 2tb hard drive (DATA) on ASMEDIA SATA 2

Mainly not sure if losing the Raid 0 for the Boot drive is worth it. I know the Samsung SSD is faster than the Corsair but not in Raid 0. Would I even really be able to tell the difference?

Main reason thinking about changing things is having my games on only a single 120gb SSD. I am running out of space fast. I really wish the RIVE had more options when coming to SATA III ports.

Any input?


----------



## Scorpion667

Got my R4E set up in my Arc Midi R2. It's pretty hilarious but it fits perfectly!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Got my R4E set up in my Arc Midi R2. It's pretty hilarious but it fits perfectly!










...and may be some pics ?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and may be some pics ?


Yeah will do


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yeah will do


Please do!!


----------



## Piciato

I want to join this club!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/09th6h







Proud Owner!!!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yeah will do


...and don't forget pics of the 'shoehorn'







..per earlier posts / pics, I remember stuffing an ROG EATX, Tri-SLI, some parts of closed loop w-c, and Corsair 1200 into the similar-sized ANTEC 302


----------



## fatfree

Finally putting my system together. Quick questions:
- I am installing not-so-full-cover MIPS POM waterblock on the board and apparently mosfets on the left of memory slots are left uncovered. Is it critical? So far all RIVE's waterblocks from various manufacturers doesn't bother to gather heat from this area. BTW, RIP MIPS. =(
- Why there is no Trifire bridge included? Neither I do have any coming along with my videocards (MSI 7970 TwinFrozr III). Where do I get them?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> I want to join this club!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/09th6h
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Owner!!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatfree*
> 
> Finally putting my system together. Quick questions:
> - I am installing not-so-full-cover MIPS POM waterblock on the board and apparently mosfets on the left of memory slots are left uncovered. Is it critical? So far all RIVE's waterblocks from various manufacturers doesn't bother to gather heat from this area. BTW, RIP MIPS. =(
> - Why there is no Trifire bridge included? Neither I do have any coming along with my videocards (MSI 7970 TwinFrozr III). Where do I get them?


Croosfire bridges should be with the cards, I haven't seen any multi gpu xfire bridges, normally just using the single link bridges that come with the cards to add each gpu.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yes if you use RAPID. Check the numbers in my post and compare to what you got in your raid to have your own mind formed. Besides I love to have 1 TB SSD to play without the risk involved in RAID.
> Nope...Rapid is a Samsung thing implemented via software (Magician Software) and which use spare RAM in your system to speed things up. If you RAID the drives RAPID is not available, only on single drives.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so with the new build, I can use RAPID with my 2 pro 840 512 GB? Would be helpful since I have 32 GB of ram now that I got to use on the RIVE Black
Click to expand...

You can raid0 them (or not) and use *primocache* (free beta) which does basically similar thing that RAPID does
I have ~half capacity of my sticks dedicated just for that.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> You can raid0 them (or not) and use *primocache* (free beta) which does basically similar thing that RAPID does
> I have ~half capacity of my sticks dedicated just for that.


Thanks mate. +rep for that. There are any way to automate this thing? I mean, making start up with windows every time without the need to reconfigure it?


----------



## fatfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Croosfire bridges should be with the cards, I haven't seen any multi gpu xfire bridges, normally just using the single link bridges that come with the cards to add each gpu.


According to MSI site I should have them included, but by some stupid reason they were swapped for DVI-Thunderbolt cables. -_-


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> You can raid0 them (or not) and use *primocache* (free beta) which does basically similar thing that RAPID does
> I have ~half capacity of my sticks dedicated just for that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. +rep for that. There are any way to automate this thing? I mean, making start up with windows every time without the need to reconfigure it?
Click to expand...

It launches at startup in the background (without UI), after installation you can assign fixed amount of memory over every disk volume you got and practically forget it.
You can also defer writes over ssd/hdd, it decreases dramatically number of writes which is always good for the hardware.
And they said I'd never use all 64GB of memory on my RIVE ^^.

Only downside (so far) is beta stage of the software --> you have to reinstall and re-assign settings every 3-6 months


----------



## SilkyJohnson

can someone who is using ek blocks on this board and connecting them via bitspower crystal link fittings help me out? What fittings did you guys use? I can connect my cpu block to my southbridge but connecting the VRM block to the cpu block is proving to be a challenge due to height differences. Anyone care to chime in? Ive wasted about 60$ on various fittings trying to get this to work.


----------



## Scorpion667

As promised, here are some pics of my RIVE running inside a tiny Arc Midi R2
I mostly just did it for fun as I caught the case on a cheap deal from newegg ($59)
Previously used a Switch 810, cookie cutter 2012 style

Everything fits no problem and the only downsides to running XL-ATX in the Midi R2 are obviously you lose the side grommets (mobo covers them) and you can't use the very last pci-e slot for a double slot card as case only has 7 pci-e total. Because there is not as much room behind the mobo tray as the gigantic switch 810, I chose to ditch the sleeved extensions for the 24pin and 2x pci-e 8pins to avoid warping the side panel.







Case and PSU fans are all Cougar Vortex 1200rpm 3pin
Rad fans AP-15 push intake
All hooked up to fan controller so it's pretty quiet.
Had to take apart PSU again to remove the transparent plastic shroud as it caused unnecessary vibration when the fan was at ~9v and above

Edit here's a size comparison between switch 810 and arc midi r2
width is almost the same


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> As promised, here are some pics of my RIVE running inside a tiny Arc Midi R2
> I mostly just did it for fun as I caught the case on a cheap deal from newegg ($59)
> Previously used a Switch 810, cookie cutter 2012 style
> 
> Everything fits no problem and the only downsides to running XL-ATX in the Midi R2 are obviously you lose the side grommets (mobo covers them) and you can't use the very last pci-e slot for a double slot card as case only has 7 pci-e total. Because there is not as much room behind the mobo tray as the gigantic switch 810, I chose to ditch the sleeved extensions for the 24pin and 2x pci-e 8pins to avoid warping the side panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case and PSU fans are all Cougar Vortex 1200rpm 3pin
> Rad fans AP-15 push intake
> All hooked up to fan controller so it's pretty quiet.
> Had to take apart PSU again to remove the transparent plastic shroud as it caused unnecessary vibration when the fan was at ~9v and above
> 
> Edit here's a size comparison between switch 810 and arc midi r2
> width is almost the same


...looks great ! Almost a bit like...like Dr Who's Tardis...it's bigger on the inside than the outside







...even looks like there is still room for more additions


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...looks great ! Almost a bit like...like Dr Who's Tardis...it's bigger on the inside than the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...even looks like there is still room for more addition


Yeah I'm thinking 240 monsta's in the top and front and get a custom loop going. Just waiting on AMD cards to release to make a decision what card I wanna snag and block.


----------



## Panther Al

Have a question for you all:

Running a 3820 in a RIV-G as a placeholder for a better chip come this winter/spring. While I do some light gaming (Read Minecraft and ARMA) on the machine, the primary use of it so far has been folding and rendering.

Looking at getting a Xeon chip since the high core counts (Looking at a 2690 or 2697 at the moment) are a larger benefit to me than the high clock speeds of a 3960X for pure gaming performance. I can't see a list anywhere that says Xeon's are good in this: does anyone know if its something that will run?


----------



## JMCB

You'd probably be better off with the Xeons, but price-to-performance you're better off with the 3960X, especially since you can get deals on those chips. Those Xeons are probably overkill for what you'd be doing.


----------



## slothiraptor

I want to join the club http://valid.canardpc.com/ej5q1z


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> You'd probably be better off with the Xeons, but price-to-performance you're better off with the 3960X, especially since you can get deals on those chips. Those Xeons are probably overkill for what you'd be doing.


*grins*

Price to Performance has never been in the plan on this machine: running 32gig of Ram and a Pair of Titans. But still, that is a very valid point. I can OC the 3960 up pretty good, and hope clocks can overcome cores, without giving up Gaming. Hence the internal debate between the two.


----------



## exyia

can someone confirm for me that the LED's next to the PCIE x16 switches - do they need to be ON AND populated with a PCIE x16 card?

I have 3 Titans and a Soundblaster Z - only 3 LED's are lit

also found that some of my RAM DIMM slots are defective....great, another RMA I have to deal with.

should have just stuck to my P9X79 Deluxe, sigh


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> can someone confirm for me that the LED's next to the PCIE x16 switches - do they need to be ON AND populated with a PCIE x16 card?
> 
> I have 3 Titans and a Soundblaster Z - only 3 LED's are lit
> 
> also found that some of my RAM DIMM slots are defective....great, another RMA I have to deal with.
> 
> should have just stuck to my P9X79 Deluxe, sigh


My sound card does not trigger the LED to light up for PCI-E 3 but it works fine. My AMD 5450 video card however does


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking 240 monsta's in the top and front and get a custom loop going. Just waiting on AMD cards to release to make a decision what card I wanna snag and block.


...that sounds like fun...SLI / CF or even tri-SLI/CFx ?


----------



## exyia

welp got my RMA approved and will ship my board out today

I'm just hoping to god they replace it rather than repair it. I'm sure I was getting something wrong with Tri-SLi, as my numbers were barely as good as some people with regular SLi - but the only thing I could prove were the RAM slots being defective

hope this doesn't turn out to another forum horror story


----------



## skupples

The RMA process should be non-issue. Depending on your cpu OC you may not see much of a gain from tri-sli, specially if it's trip-tit


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The RMA process should be non-issue. Depending on your cpu OC you may not see much of a gain from tri-sli, specially if it's trip-tit


well my valley and heaven scores were worse than some with just two Titans. yes I know some push their twins farther than my stock titans, but stilll....outpacing a 3rd one? (no it's not thermal throttling)

ohw ell, we'll see. but as anyone else probably - we all prefer a replacement over a repair on RMA's. I know video cards are usually just replaced, but never had ot RMA a motherboard (and hoped I never would)


----------



## B3L13V3R

Hey all!

Looking for what seems to be a simple answer here...

When should I start using the extra PCI-E power on the mobo?

I am running 3 GTX 670 4GB cards ATM and not sure when it makes sense to use that extra power. How would one really know when to?


----------



## fatfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatfree*
> 
> Finally putting my system together. Quick questions:
> - I am installing not-so-full-cover MIPS POM waterblock on the board and apparently mosfets on the left of memory slots are left uncovered. Is it critical? So far all RIVE's waterblocks from various manufacturers doesn't bother to gather heat from this area. BTW, RIP MIPS. =(


Stupid me. I removed stock heatsinks and that part doesn't really touch anything, serving only for expanding radiator surface.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Looking for what seems to be a simple answer here...
> 
> When should I start using the extra PCI-E power on the mobo?
> 
> I am running 3 GTX 670 4GB cards ATM and not sure when it makes sense to use that extra power. How would one really know when to?


I think that would be a perfect example of when to use the extra PCI-E power connection.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think that would be a perfect example of when to use the extra PCI-E power connection.


I use 2 7950s and I still use the extra power, it doesn't affect looks, so why not have it in anyway?


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think that would be a perfect example of when to use the extra PCI-E power connection.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I use 2 7950s and I still use the extra power, it doesn't affect looks, so why not have it in anyway?


Thanks!

I guess I was looking for a more solid "yes... or no... and this is why" answer. I can't seem to find one on any forum so far...

It not a looks thing as much as a cable routing challenge for me. I decided to mod a case that I have loved for years and fit a modern semi-extreme system in it. I got water to work in it, but the cable routing is a nasty job without completely sleaving the PSU cables and I'm too chicken to take on the endeavor.

Sorry for the bad pic...



Anyway... I think I'll plug it in and see what I can do about the routing.

Thanks again!


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I guess I was looking for a more solid "yes... or no... and this is why" answer. I can't seem to find one on any forum so far...
> 
> It not a looks thing as much as a cable routing challenge for me. I decided to mod a case that I have loved for years and fit a modern semi-extreme system in it. I got water to work in it, but the cable routing is a nasty job without completely sleaving the PSU cables and I'm too chicken to take on the endeavor.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic...
> 
> Anyway... I think I'll plug it in and see what I can do about the routing.
> 
> Thanks again!


What case is that?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Looking for what seems to be a simple answer here...
> 
> When should I start using the extra PCI-E power on the mobo?
> 
> I am running 3 GTX 670 4GB cards ATM and not sure when it makes sense to use that extra power. How would one really know when to?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I guess I was looking for a more solid "yes... or no... and this is why" answer. I can't seem to find one on any forum so far...


Your question is "when". It's not going to be yes/no answer. The 4-pin EZ_PLUG (I thought only RIVE have 6-pin extra PCI-E power connector) on the mobo is for providing additional power to your GPUs. If you're experiencing instability when GPUs are heavy loaded, then you'll need to use the 4-pin EZ_PLUG. Usually when you have four cards. Basic rule is that if it's stable, then you don't need to use the EZ_PLUG.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> What case is that?


Lian Li V2000-B Plus II



http://www.anandtech.com/show/2008/2


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your question is "when". It's not going to be yes/no answer. The 4-pin EZ_PLUG (I thought only RIVE have 6-pin extra PCI-E power connector) on the mobo is for providing additional power to your GPUs. If you're experiencing instability when GPUs are heavy loaded, then you'll need to use the 4-pin EZ_PLUG. Usually when you have four cards. Basic rule is that if it's stable, then you don't need to use the EZ_PLUG.


Thanks... I did say "when", but I assumed that the question was fairly clear. Especially with pics. Example: *Yes* : You should use them with this setup. Here's' why... *No*: Looks good, or I never used them, or I have used both and did / did _not_ see a difference, etc...

So instability is not an issue (at least I don't think so), but I'm not convinced that this is a reason alone. In other words, I would rather NOT wait for instability or some other problem for the answer. That's why I am asking the community here...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Thanks... I did say "when", but I assumed that the question was fairly clear. Especially with pics. Example: *Yes* : You should use them with this setup. Here's' why... *No*: Looks good, or I never used them, or I have used both and did / did _not_ see a difference, etc...
> 
> So instability is not an issue (at least I don't think so), but *I'm not convinced that this is a reason alone*. In other words, I would rather NOT wait for instability or some other problem for the answer. That's why I am asking the community here...


Actually, it's the only reason for ASUS to put additional 4-pin/6-pin power connector on their ROG boards, to provide additional power. Most of the time you don't need them. GPU draw power from both PCI-E power connector(s) on the GPU & the PCI-E slot. ASUS probably think in some cases (especially with power hungry GPUs) when you have four GPUs, the GPUs unable to get enough juice to run stable when heavy loaded. This is where the EZ_PLUG come in play.

I didn't say you can't ask question here.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Looking for what seems to be a simple answer here...
> 
> When should I start using the extra PCI-E power on the mobo?
> 
> I am running 3 GTX 670 4GB cards ATM and not sure when it makes sense to use that extra power. How would one really know when to?


I would use it with 3 cards or more, or with SLI if the cards are heavily overclocked. A good read would be this:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=749507

When the GTX 480 came out, people started to see their 24-pin ATX connectors melting because the power draw became too high...that's when mobo manufacturers started adding molex or additional power connectors to the mobos. I've never had this happen, even with GTX 580 3-way SLI but now I want to be sure, as it's easy to connect the 6-pin anyway.







There were even two revisions of some motherboards like P6T7 WS (4-way SLI ready) where the first one didn't have any connector and the second had a 4-pin molex.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271693-24pin-ATX-melted-with-after-installing-SLI

You wont see any use for it if nothing happens, you only know afterwards if you should have used it. Hope this helps.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> well my valley and heaven scores were worse than some with just two Titans. yes I know some push their twins farther than my stock titans, but stilll....outpacing a 3rd one? (no it's not thermal throttling)
> 
> ohw ell, we'll see. but as anyone else probably - we all prefer a replacement over a repair on RMA's. I know video cards are usually just replaced, but never had ot RMA a motherboard (and hoped I never would)


I RMAed several through MSI, I believe I always received a new one back too, this last time they sent me a completely different board since they were out of the one that I had. So it seems that MSI replaces instead of repair, I hope it is the same with ASUS.


----------



## DBaer

So as I will be using just two GTX 780's on my (when I can get it ) Rampage IV Black I probably will not have to use the EZ-Plug? Probably no harm in connecting it anyway I would assume.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Actually, it's the only reason for ASUS to put additional 4-pin/6-pin power connector on their ROG boards, to provide additional power. Most of the time you don't need them. GPU draw power from both PCI-E power connector(s) on the GPU & the PCI-E slot. ASUS probably think in some cases (especially with power hungry GPUs) when you have four GPUs, the GPUs unable to get enough juice to run stable when heavy loaded. This is where the EZ_PLUG come in play.
> 
> I didn't say you can't ask question here.


I knew that much kiz... and I certainly didn't get that you were saying I shouldn't ask. Just clarifying my question there... all is good there fo sho.

I just know how us geeks get about our knowledge of things and my identity is not wrapped up in it, thankfully. But I do get the purpose of the 4-pin/6-pin as the manual is clear about that. It's not clear exactly WHEN it's time to use it. My question maybe could have been something like, "is there a utilization threshold / measurement / nuber of cards that someone might know about" that might give us a standard for plugging it in.

You know how these rigs get with us on OCN, we don't want anything that doesn't NEED to be in the build, and want everything that does!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I would use it with 3 cards or more, or with SLI if the cards are heavily overclocked. A good read would be this:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=749507
> 
> When the GTX 480 came out, people started to see their 24-pin ATX connectors melting because the power draw became too high...that's when mobo manufacturers started adding molex or additional power connectors to the mobos. I've never had this happen, even with GTX 580 3-way SLI but now I want to be sure, as it's easy to connect the 6-pin anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were even two revisions of some motherboards like P6T7 WS (4-way SLI ready) where the first one didn't have any connector and the second had a 4-pin molex.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271693-24pin-ATX-melted-with-after-installing-SLI
> 
> You wont see any use for it if nothing happens, you only know afterwards if you should have used it. Hope this helps.


Good stuff there... thanks!!

I did find something in another forum about the fact that NOT using it when you should (still don't have a technical answer for this), you could see trace negative effects down the road. Something not as obvious as overclocking instability, or a fried 24pin.

Non-the-less, I _will_ pop it on there and even push my clocks a little with it to see if I can get a bit more from these 4GB cards. They aren't as OC friendly in games like BF3/4 or Crysis 3 as 2GB cards are (or in general for that matter). I still need another 480 rad in the system in order to get the right temps as right now I only have a single 480. GPU's sit at around 4-6C delta idle, and 20-25C delta under typical gaming load using surround in 5760 x 1080.

We'll see...









Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I RMAed several through MSI, I believe I always received a new one back too, this last time they sent me a completely different board since they were out of the one that I had. So it seems that MSI replaces instead of repair, I hope it is the same with ASUS.


I actually had to RMA my MSi video card (670 before I decided to get Titans), and their service was actually pretty good. I got practically no details during the process, but they gave me a brand new one in a timely fashion. very impressed

let's see how ASUS holds up. performance as a whole didn't seem right (barely gained any from adding a 3rd Titan), but I can't really prove any of that on the board - hopefully the faulty DIMM slots are enough to get me a new one anyway

sadly my board won't get there until Monday - next fastest shipping option would only get it there on Friday (which I imagine they won't get to until Monday anyway)


----------



## skupples

It took newegg 4 tries to get me a MVF that didn't have bent pins. Two of them showed up already opened, missing the socket protector. This is my only horror story with RMA's.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It took newegg 4 tries to get me a MVF that didn't have bent pins. Two of them showed up already opened, missing the socket protector. This is my only horror story with RMA's.










...that doesn't sound like good quality control by Newegg. I Iive near a NCIX outlet and as they were back-ordered on RIVE, I picked up an 'open box' deal on the RIVE, but only after we populated the CPU and all DRAM slots; Sata etc in the store to make sure everything worked


----------



## skupples

Sigh, they are back ordered on everything I want right now. X79 deluxe, and EVGA Dark... Black edition will likely be stocked before they restock either of those.

Edit: @ MSRP prices, in most places... NCIX seems to have some of both.


----------



## grunion

My RIVE popped, blew out a trace going to lane 3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> My RIVE popped, blew out a trace going to lane 3.


Did you have the extra power connectors hooked up?


----------



## grunion

Always...

I was running 2 GTX780s and a RAIDR express when it happened.


----------



## Maximization

warrenty time


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I still have to RMA my other RIVE. The melted cpu 8pin thing.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Now I'm scared to connect the extra power...


----------



## skupples

Are we seeing a pattern here?


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are we seeing a pattern here?


----------



## Joa3d43

....have been running RIVE w/3970x, every power connection, fast memory + 4 GPUs without issue so far - hopefully stays that way


----------



## alancsalt

Two RIVE and a RIVF here, used and abused, still all AOK.....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....have been running RIVE w/3970x, every power connection, fast memory + 4 GPUs without issue so far - hopefully stays that way


I wonder what is the cause of power connector melting. I know it will melt when the current draw/load exceeds the wire specification but how that is possible. The only situation I know devices can draw more power is when running _power virus_.


----------



## alancsalt

Faulty connection - resistance - heat ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Two RIVE and a RIVF here, used and abused, still all AOK.....


LoooL


----------



## grunion

I've ran every card manufactured in the last 3 years on the RIVE, single and multi GPU.

And one thing I've notice is the GTX780 for whatever reason makes my PSUs run hotter.

Picked out my replacement board, slim pickings BTW and it seems fine so far, cosmetically it's a fail.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I've ran every card manufactured in the last 3 years on the RIVE, single and multi GPU.
> 
> And one thing I've notice is the GTX780 for whatever reason makes my PSUs run hotter.
> 
> Picked out my replacement board, slim pickings BTW and it seems fine so far, cosmetically it's a fail.


I noticed this too, any new x79 board is pretty much sold out @ MSPR everywhere... No way in hell i'm paying 500$ for a Dark, or x79 deluxe. God's telling me to wait for RIVE:BE.


----------



## marc0053

Anyone else not able to get PCI-e 3.0 with the 4403 bios? I have only one video card running at x16 @ 2.0
The PCI-e 3.0 tool doesn't seem to work anymore.

Update: re-flashed to 4102 and can now run 3.0


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone else not able to get PCI-e 3.0 with the 4403 bios? I have only one video card running at x16 @ 2.0
> The PCI-e 3.0 tool doesn't seem to work anymore.
> 
> Update: re-flashed to 4102 and can now run 3.0


4403 on GTX780 has PCI-E3.0 with latest WHQL. This is with IVY-E though, not SB-E


----------



## exyia

my RMA is finally in the system for me to check...

sigh, estimated completion - 11/05/13 repair

why not just send me a new one







guess I'll miss the BF4 release


----------



## Mydog

Can anyone point me in the right direction here?
I've updated every driver I could find but I still have one missing apparently.



Specs:
R4E
4960X @ stock
16 GB Platinums 2400 MHz @ XMP setting
2x 7970 @ Stock
one 500 GB HDD SATA 2
G19 kyboard
Standard Logitech mouse

Bios 4403

I'm guessing it has something to do with Intel Chipset driver (INF) or whatever it's called but as far as I know I've used the latest one.


----------



## alancsalt

Management engine?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Management engine?


Not sure what you mean?

On another note the PCH fan doesn't seem to work on this mobo either


----------



## alancsalt

intel management engine drivers... are they the exclamation mark in device manager?


----------



## Ftimster

Try putting the motherboard disk that came with your motherboard and point it there and it should find it and fix ya rite up I had the same thing worked for me


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction here?
> I've updated every driver I could find but I still have one missing apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> R4E
> 4960X @ stock
> 16 GB Platinums 2400 MHz @ XMP setting
> 2x 7970 @ Stock
> one 500 GB HDD SATA 2
> G19 kyboard
> Standard Logitech mouse
> 
> Bios 4403
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with Intel Chipset driver (INF) or whatever it's called but as far as I know I've used the latest one.


can't be bluetooth drivers? because i have same problem


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction here?
> I've updated every driver I could find but I still have one missing apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> R4E
> 4960X @ stock
> 16 GB Platinums 2400 MHz @ XMP setting
> 2x 7970 @ Stock
> one 500 GB HDD SATA 2
> G19 kyboard
> Standard Logitech mouse
> 
> Bios 4403
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with Intel Chipset driver (INF) or whatever it's called but as far as I know I've used the latest one.
> 
> 
> 
> can't be bluetooth drivers? because i have same problem
Click to expand...

I have the latest drivers as well and have the same thing in my device manager. But I disabled my bluetooth module and Asmedia Sata controller. So I thought it had to do with one of those.


----------



## xarot

Intel Management Engine driver perhaps?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Intel Management Engine driver perhaps?


I'm pretty sure it has something to do with them but I can't find the right ones for 4960X. It has nothing to do with bluetooth or Asmedia sata as I've got those drivers installed.

This happened when I put in Ivy-E CPU, with the 3960X I did not have this problem. I'm running 3960X on another R4E and there's no driver missing there. Well almos as I've got a Koolance fan controller in it and for some reason it doesn't work when I install the driver but does work when I don't.


----------



## xarot

I think I just installed newest Intel chipset drivers from Intel site and Management Engine driver from ASUS site and no missing drivers any more.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I think I just installed newest Intel chipset drivers from Intel site and Management Engine driver from ASUS site and no missing drivers any more.


Already tried those but still missing the one "base thingy"


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I think I just installed newest Intel chipset drivers from Intel site and Management Engine driver from ASUS site and no missing drivers any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already tried those but still missing the one "base thingy"
Click to expand...

You've tried going into "Device Manager", right clicking the properties of the exclamation mark item, getting the hardware id string, and Google searching the ID string? No luck?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Already tried those but still missing the one "base thingy"


Open the Device Manager, right click onto the device and check the HardwareIDs ("Properties" > "Details" > "Property" > "HardwareIDs"). Then you will see the VendorID (VEN_xxxx) and the special DeviceID ("DEV_xxxx")..


----------



## Mydog

Thanks guys I'll try that when I get home


----------



## fatfree

Does someone's R4E had thermal pad attached to chipset crystal under heatsink? On my board it was so roughly placed and out of place with thermal paste on top if it. Looks ridiculous; so now there is thought stuck in my head that I have after-repair motherboard.
Also mine board didn't have warranty stickers on the screws, but I am not sure they supposed to be there at all.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You've tried going into "Device Manager", right clicking the properties of the exclamation mark item, getting the hardware id string, and Google searching the ID string? No luck?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Open the Device Manager, right click onto the device and check the HardwareIDs ("Properties" > "Details" > "Property" > "HardwareIDs"). Then you will see the VendorID (VEN_xxxx) and the special DeviceID ("DEV_xxxx")..


I found a solution thanks to you guys









Had to download the .zip version of the Intel chipset driver and manually update the "base system" thing.

Thanks +1 rep for the both of you


----------



## ALBERTTMORENO

I'd like to join. RIVG, 3930k, 32gb Gskill 2400, GTX780, NZXT Krakan X60, Antec Skeleton.

http://valid.canardpc.com/crpeww


----------



## Lord Vile

Hey all.

A friend of mine at Intel has just hooked me up with a new 4960x so I decided to go ahead and upgrade my graphics cards as well, as I am currently running 2 gtx 580 sli. I want to swap them out with 2 780s but am worried I will no longer be able to use my sound card as the 780s are dual slot and look like they will cover my pciex1 slot. Anyone know if it's possible to run 2 780s and still use a sound card?

Thanks!


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> A friend of mine at Intel has just hooked me up with a new 4960x so I decided to go ahead and upgrade my graphics cards as well, as I am currently running 2 gtx 580 sli. I want to swap them out with 2 780s but am worried I will no longer be able to use my sound card as the 780s are dual slot and look like they will cover my pciex1 slot. Anyone know if it's possible to run 2 780s and still use a sound card?
> 
> Thanks!


yeah its doable

just put the sound card in the black full size slot

[2 slot 780]
[empty slot]
sound card
[2 slotn 780]

ran it before on my r4e, just cant stand sli


----------



## Lord Vile

Hey thanks Scorpion. Figured that might work but wasn't sure.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

New Bios On Asus Website, Bios 4502. just to let you guys know







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Any word on improvements for new bios?


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Thats what i want to know to.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> Thats what i want to know to.


I'm still on BIOS 4206 @ up to 5.25GHzand DDR3 2666 daily...I too wanna know about that new BIOS...where is HOMECINEMA when we need him....if he likes it, anyone will like it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I'm still on BIOS 4206 @ up to 5.25GHzand DDR3 2666 daily...I too wanna know about that new BIOS...where is HOMECINEMA when we need him....if he likes it, anyone will like it


Well im here and im still on 4004 haven't had the urge/need to flash just yet .Being a ivb-e bios it probably wont improve my 3930k


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well im here and im still on 4004 haven't had the urge/need to flash just yet .Being a ivb-e bios it probably wont improve my 3930k


Thanks







I'm still on 4206 as well w/my SB-E, figure the latest BIOS is likely more useful for Ivy-E, I guess. I might try it on 'Bios#2' chip if I have the time...


----------



## skupples

So who think's the new bios is the same one intended for BE? Or will the BE have it's own line of bios simply because of the UEFI art?


----------



## chino1974

I took the plunge and tried the newest bios with my 3930k. To be honest so far I see no difference at all from the previous bios. Definitely a Ivy Bridge-E update. Think I'm done updating my bios until I upgrade the chip.


----------



## doctakedooty

So going to buy another 3930k or 4930k how is the oc on the 4930ks and temps. Going to stick with my RIVE not planning on grtting the BE


----------



## JTHMfreak

Dl'ed the new bios, how do I rename the file for the usb update again?


----------



## doctakedooty

Got a issue guys stock volts 3930k does 4.5 stable issue is temps previously had a h100i max temps during prime in mid 60s low 70s so switched to a custom loop as you can see my temps now during prime 62 max core i cant push anymore volts as it makes temps go up my old 3930k did 4.8 on 1.42 vcore and with a h100i never went above 65c the chip I have now was my replacement chip from rma I have went through tubes of mx4 gelid gc xtreme as5 even did indigo xtreme which all were within margin of a few degrees celsius difference think I should have this chip rma again due to temps seems like a ihs problem on this one not being put in properly. Btw I have a 480mmradiator and a 240mm radiator cooling it


----------



## JTHMfreak

Bios not updating? Downloaded newest onto usb drive, renamed it r4e.rom, turn off pc, plug in drive to rog connect and hit switch, light flashes but all bios settings are the same, bios date says 8/29/2013


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Bios not updating? Downloaded newest onto usb drive, renamed it r4e.rom, turn off pc, plug in drive to rog connect and hit switch, light flashes but all bios settings are the same, bios date says 8/29/2013


Shouldn't you rename it to R4E.*CAP* instead? You want to update from what version to what version?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Shouldn't you rename it to R4E.*CAP* instead? You want to update from what version to what version?


The manual said .rom but i will try .cap right now


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The manual said .rom but i will try .cap right now


.cap is for the newer bios the .rom was for the originals. They changed it to .cap at around bios 1800 or 2000


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Bios not updating? Downloaded newest onto usb drive, renamed it r4e.rom, turn off pc, plug in drive to rog connect and hit switch, light flashes but all bios settings are the same, bios date says 8/29/2013


Why even use flashback?

If you can get into bios then use ezflash2, no renaming necessary.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Why even use flashback?
> 
> If you can get into bios then use ezflash2, no renaming necessary.


Doing the usb option seems very easy to me.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Next to the red sata ports there is a small fan, it is not spinning, I can spin it with a bamboo skewer but it will not spin on its own, should I be worried? Is my mobo defective?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Next to the red sata ports there is a small fan, it is not spinning, I can spin it with a bamboo skewer but it will not spin on its own, should I be worried? Is my mobo defective?


Flashing da bios in da bios is so easy









The PCH fan is probably under the temp limit it will kick in when it gets warm enough , but you can enable it manually in da bios too , one would think but you dont need it really otherwise the RF4 would have one too


----------



## JTHMfreak

So it is just not kicking on due to temps? I'll check the bios right now. If so, phew. Where do I look in the bios for that particular setting?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Thank you for your speedy reply homecinema


----------



## JTHMfreak

Found it, thank you soooo much, I was worried but am now worry free.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No problem dude








Low voltage goes thru the PCH so not that much heat


----------



## JTHMfreak

Yeah, I saw a fan not spinning and freaked out, good to know it was not spinning because it did not need to, a million rep your way


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Yeah, I saw a fan not spinning and freaked out, good to know it was not spinning because it did not need to, a million rep your way


Yea I was about to say its in bios under fan control you can set it to always on itit's on auto so it never turns on really


----------



## exyia

props to ASUS, they listed the same serial number coming back to me from RMA, but it was actually a brand new one (that or they actually went through the trouble of getting a brand new box/packaging and putting new clear-film over the heatsinks like if it was new)

works great! FedEx really slacked on shipping, but ASUS handled it well


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/17810#post_21103594

RIVE-BE listed fpr pre-order at newegg?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053

release date: 11/15/2013


----------



## martinhal

What kind of OC are you 4930 guys getting . Im at 4.7 with 1.408 vcore


----------



## dpoverlord

Siiighhh... To buy or not to buy, I have my credit from the egg.... To buy or wait.... aRrrggggg


----------



## UNOE

I don't really understand the difference between speed step and c1e. I use to have speedstep and c1e enabled.

With Speedstep disabled and c1e enabled. The CPU in windows is still downclocking on its own. I need speedstep disabled for another OS.

But I just want to understand the advantage of having speedstep on or off ? while c1e is On, with a offset voltage OC.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I don't really understand the difference between speed step and c1e. I use to have speedstep and c1e enabled.
> 
> With Speedstep disabled and c1e enabled. The CPU in windows is still downclocking on its own. I need speedstep disabled for another OS.
> 
> But I just want to understand the advantage of having speedstep on or off ? while c1e is On, with a offset voltage OC.


If you don't want the CPU downclock, you'll need to disabled SpeedStep, C1E, C3, C6 & C7.

EIST or SpeedStep allow dynamic scaling of both frequency & voltage. While C-States (C1E/C3/C6/C7) are CPU sleep states. Both actually are for CPU power saving with the SpeedStep can reduced power consumption which therefore reduced the heat too. The C-States basically handle the cores or threads individually. When the cores & threads enter (one of the) C-states, it will reduced power consumption for that core & therefore reduced the overall CPU power consumption. This will reflect/reduced the heat production.

Even with SpeedStep enabled but if you leave either C1E/C3/C6/C7 enabled, the CPU will still downclock to LFM mode (1200MHz) when idle (or lightly loaded) because not all cores/threads are working & the ones that don't have job, go to sleep, so to speak.

The 1E/3/6/7 in C1E/C3/C6/C7 represent the level of the C-States. The higher number means the deeper the (CPU) sleep states. The C6/C7 are the lowest level where at C6, the voltage for that core is reduced to 0 volt.


----------



## Joa3d43

...something new for my *RIVE / Bios 4502*...just got my 4960X, so not too much testing but boots into Win7 fine at 5GHz / 1.42v...also seems to like strap 166







; will do 4.833Ghz / strap 166 / DDR3 2666 Cinebench R15 at 1.38-1.4v

*QUESTION:*








At 16GB of DDR3 2133 / DDR3 2222, VCCSA and VTT on 'auto' in RIVE use only about 1.0v to 1.05v...but at DDR3 2400 and DDR3 2666, VCCSA and VTT go up to 1.25v to 1.3v...

...with SB-Es / C2s anything more than 1,2v was considered quite bad for longer terms survivability by some...but can't find any ""safe"" max values for VCCSA and VTT published for Ivy-E, though have seen several reviews where those can run up to 1.4v, ie w/64GB of RAM...any ideas / links ? *Thanks*


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you don't want the CPU downclock, you'll need to disabled SpeedStep, C1E, C3, C6 & C7.
> 
> EIST or SpeedStep allow dynamic scaling of both frequency & voltage. While C-States (C1E/C3/C6/C7) are CPU sleep states. Both actually are for CPU power saving with the SpeedStep can reduced power consumption which therefore reduced the heat too. The C-States basically handle the cores or threads individually. When the cores & threads enter (one of the) C-states, it will reduced power consumption for that core & therefore reduced the overall CPU power consumption. This will reflect/reduced the heat production.
> 
> Even with SpeedStep enabled but if you leave either C1E/C3/C6/C7 enabled, the CPU will still downclock to LFM mode (1200MHz) when idle (or lightly loaded) because not all cores/threads are working & the ones that don't have job, go to sleep, so to speak.
> 
> The 1E/3/6/7 in C1E/C3/C6/C7 represent the level of the C-States. The higher number means the deeper the (CPU) sleep states. The C6/C7 are the lowest level where at C6, the voltage for that core is reduced to 0 volt.


Thanks, plus rep

So if I leave c1e enabled and speed step disabled. It will still downclock to 1.2ghz but not save as much power over all ?

My goal here is to have it down clock. Currently on my other dual boot OS I need speedstep disabled to get power management working.

So currently it seems like with speed step disabled and c1 enabled I'm getting power management in both my OS's. But I never expected that to happen when I disabled speedstep and left c1e on I assumed it wouldn't downclock the cpu. But it seems to be downclocking still even the vcore is still lowering. I haven't metered the outlet power yet though.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Thanks, plus rep
> 
> So if I leave c1e enabled and speed step disabled. It will still downclock to 1.2ghz but not save as much power over all ?
> 
> My goal here is to have it down clock. Currently on my other dual boot OS I need speedstep disabled to get power management working.
> 
> So currently it seems like with speed step disabled and c1 enabled I'm getting power management in both my OS's. But I never expected that to happen when I disabled speedstep and left c1e on I assumed it wouldn't downclock the cpu. But it seems to be downclocking still even the vcore is still lowering. I haven't metered the outlet power yet though.


Yes, C1E doesn't save power much. C6/C7 will provide better power saving though.

In your case, I recommend disabled SpeedStep & enabled all C1E/C3/C6/C7. They will provide better power management overall.


----------



## kamyk155

Hello guys - at first sorry for my bad English.
I have big problems for few days.

First my config:
- Asus RIVE - bios 4403 and 4502
- core i7 4930k
- 4x4 GB 2133MHz G.Skill Ares
- 2 x GTX670 POV UC SLI
- 2x SSD - Samsung 830 64GB (system), Samsung 840 120GB (games)
- 3x HDD - Samsung 1TB F3, Samsung 2TB F4EG, Samsung 320GB F4
- 1x DVD RW
- SB X-Fi Titanium pci-e
- windows 8 pro 64bit upgraded to 8.1

So the problem is - after adding another GTX670 to my system (SLI) and upgrade bios to 4502 I have problems with Intel Gigabit Lan and Intel MEI.
When I turn on my computer few days after modificatios i see no internet - so i check my cable - was ok. I enter devide menager and I see - LAN and MEI - code 10 - STATUS_DEVICE_POWER_FAILURE.
I turn on/off computer - the same. Unplug LAN cable/restart - still code 10. In the device menager i turn off/on my lan card and........ WOW it start to work no problem. But when I turn off computer and on again - still code 10. I can't do the same with MEI - on/off - still code 10. So I downloaded lots of drivers for Intel INF/MEI/HDD/LAN for windows 8.1 - still problem - both LAN/MEI code 10. I try new instalation of windows - first I can't instal MEI - unsupported ? I have to download NET Framework first to instal MEI. Then under fresh win 8/8.1 pro - the same - code 10 lan/mei. When I uninstal MEI in device menager i can turn on computer and LAN is working, but another turn off/on - windows instaling MEI drivers in auto and LAN/MEI have code 10. I try clean bios, downgrade to 4403, load default - still problem. I read in gogle - its called intel lan cold bug - I see fix from Microsoft or intel - but when I try to install i get message - no need to instal fix. The only way to have internet after turning on my computer is to manual off/on lan card in device menager. MEI don't work all time - code 10.

One more time - sorry for my bad English but I need help. I hope you understand what I wrote.


----------



## kamyk155

Ok guys - |I solve the problem !!!









It was bios flashing problem - if you have problems with MEI code 10, or other hardware from mobo - code 10 do this:
- don't flash BIOS from windows using programs !!
- don't flash BIOS using build in bios flasher !!
- use only USB method - http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

The last one is "cleanest" method ! I flash my bios like that, then enter bios and copy bios 1 to bios 2.
After bios copying my computer turn on automatically and enter windows fast like hell - just like before problems !!
Then I see - internet connection icon - working !! But I want to see device menager - MEI working !!
I turn off computer to see what happend to my problem - lan and mei still working !!!!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, C1E doesn't save power much. C6/C7 will provide better power saving though.
> 
> In your case, I recommend disabled SpeedStep & enabled all C1E/C3/C6/C7. They will provide better power management overall.


Thank you


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...something new for my *RIVE / Bios 4502*...just got my 4960X, so not too much testing but boots into Win7 fine at 5GHz / 1.42v...also seems to like strap 166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; will do 4.833Ghz / strap 166 / DDR3 2666 Cinebench R15 at 1.38-1.4v
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 16GB of DDR3 2133 / DDR3 2222, VCCSA and VTT on 'auto' in RIVE use only about 1.0v to 1.05v...but at DDR3 2400 and DDR3 2666, VCCSA and VTT go up to 1.25v to 1.3v...-snip-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Update: Got the 4960X CinebenchR15-stable now with strap 166 / DDR3 2666 'tight' and 4.833GHz w/ VCCSA and VTT set to 1.175v...was those 'Asus Auto' settings which were the trouble before re VTT/VCCSA > 1.25v to 1.3v+...still needs more work, but IMC seems strong enough even for DDR3 2800+...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay put the 3820 back in and got this .....

[email protected] *2666*


http://valid.canardpc.com/rq8qb1 This ones got a very good IMC


----------



## doctakedooty

So I just put my loop together and have the motherboard block for the rampage iv extreme does anyone know if the black edition will fit the same blocks I want to pick a black edition up if it will fit since I sold my 3930k and bought a 4930k


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I just put my loop together and have the motherboard block for the rampage iv extreme does anyone know if the black edition will fit the same blocks I want to pick a black edition up if it will fit since I sold my 3930k and bought a 4930k


Word on the street (EK) is no... Though, i'm starting to think the VRM WB may be compatible with some finagling. The chipset block how ever will not be compatible due to slightly different layout. WewT this board *should* only be a week out from landing on my doorstep @ this point.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, C1E doesn't save power much. C6/C7 will provide better power saving though.
> 
> In your case, I recommend disabled SpeedStep & enabled all C1E/C3/C6/C7. They will provide better power management overall.


For SpeedStep to work, you actually need to leave vcore default and use +offset voltages right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> For SpeedStep to work, you actually need to leave vcore default and use +offset voltages right?


Yes, you need to use offset voltage, if you want to utilize SpeedStep (dynamic scaling for both frequency & voltage). With manual voltage, SpeedStep still function but only dynamic scaling for the frequency.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, you need to use offset voltage, if you want to utilize SpeedStep (dynamic scaling for both frequency & voltage). With manual voltage, SpeedStep still function but only dynamic scaling for the frequency.


Isn't voltage where you would get the most decrease in power usage from?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Isn't voltage where you would get the most decrease in power usage from?


Yes but amperage play a major role too. Even with manual voltage, current draw at lower frequencies are less than higher frequencies which will reflect the power consumption. Definitely with offset voltage, you'll lower the power consumption more at lower frequencies.

I don't worry about power consumption because I fully utilized C-States. I use manual voltage 24/7.


----------



## Captivate

Well when I get my rig together again I'd like to go over this more to get low idle power consumption. Energy bill was kinda high lately, but luckily winter is coming.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Well when I get my rig together again I'd like to go over this more to get low idle power consumption. Energy bill was kinda high lately, but luckily winter is coming.


What happen to your rig?


----------



## Captivate

Under reconstruction : check my build log


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Word on the street (EK) is no... Though, i'm starting to think the VRM WB may be compatible with some finagling. The chipset block how ever will not be compatible due to slightly different layout. WewT this board *should* only be a week out from landing on my doorstep @ this point.


+rep I guess I should either sell my board with the block or without it and sell it seperatly I only used the block to leak test so its still pratically brand new anyone know a good place to sell my board since I do not have enough rep can't sell it here on ocn marketplace


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> +rep I guess I should either sell my board with the block or without it and sell it seperatly I only used the block to leak test so its still pratically brand new anyone know a good place to sell my board since I do not have enough rep can't sell it here on ocn marketplace


Looks like Craigslist or Ebay.

I use Kijiji here locally and it works great for me.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Looks like Craigslist or Ebay.
> 
> I use Kijiji here locally and it works great for me.


I know I hate ebay though between paypal and ebay fees leaves you minus 75 almost


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I know I hate ebay though between paypal and ebay fees leaves you minus 75 almost


I normally go with local craigslist (personal pickup) if that yields no results, then it's left up to Ebay & PayPal. PayPal definitely takes the biggest cut. They also hold your money for an extended period of time so that they can quick flip it for more profit's. Which i'm kinda meh about. They should really only be able to hold it for 24 hours max.


----------



## Canis-X

So, I had a red "X" on my network icon in the systray. I had network connectivity but the adapter didn't show up in the network adapter screen and device manager showed a warning icon. I decided to uninstall the driver and software and install the current LAN install package from ASUS and now it won't install the driver at all. Gives me a code 32 error. Same goes if try to search for the driver in device manager. I have now tried all of the LAN install packages from ASUS as well as Intel and have the same problem.

On a wim I tried booting to a bitdefender rescue disc this morning and it too could not get a network connection.

Think that my NIC died? Should I even attempt blowing the OS away and starting over or should I just buy another PCIe NIC card? (don't feel like dealing with ASUS support again.)


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> So, I had a red "X" on my network icon in the systray. I had network connectivity but the adapter didn't show up in the network adapter screen and device manager showed a warning icon. I decided to uninstall the driver and software and install the current LAN install package from ASUS and now it won't install the driver at all. Gives me a code 32 error. Same goes if try to search for the driver in device manager. I have now tried all of the LAN install packages from ASUS as well as Intel and have the same problem.
> 
> On a wim I tried booting to a bitdefender rescue disc this morning and it too could not get a network connection.
> 
> Think that my NIC died? Should I even attempt blowing the OS away and starting over or should I just buy another PCIe NIC card? (don't feel like dealing with ASUS support again.)


Just a suggestion, something i would do, do you have any linux distribution on a usb stick somewhere?
Slax, ubuntu or something?
Or a spare stick u can put it on?

Would be good if u can test if there is a network there, just an idea.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

new bios for rampage iv extreme on Asus website.

Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 4503


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Just a suggestion, something i would do, do you have any linux distribution on a usb stick somewhere?
> Slax, ubuntu or something?
> Or a spare stick u can put it on?
> 
> Would be good if u can test if there is a network there, just an idea.


Hey, thanks for the response! I'll try that right now and let you know. I really hope that it is a software thing and not hardware related. Just feels like software considering that I had a network connection even with the red "X" up until I uninstalled.

Just for giggles, could someone tell me the verbiage that is listed for the LAN in device manager? Mine states, Intel 82579V Gigabit, after the failed driver install and I want to be sure that it is at least labeling it correctly even though the driver fails to install.

EDIT:

Well, this is a post from it while running Ubuntu, so it is a software thing. I'll try rebooting and reinstalling the driver again.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the response! I'll try that right now and let you know. I really hope that it is a software thing and not hardware related. Just feels like software considering that I had a network connection even with the red "X" up until I uninstalled.
> 
> Just for giggles, could someone tell me the verbiage that is listed for the LAN in device manager? Mine states, Intel 82579V Gigabit, after the failed driver install and I want to be sure that it is at least labeling it correctly even though the driver fails to install.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Well, this is a post from it while running Ubuntu, so it is a software thing. I'll try rebooting and reinstalling the driver again.


Check this if this is the case? http://www.asus.com/support/Knowledge-Detail/1/42/Rampage_IV_Extreme/DB89992E-87E1-1AD5-FC3D-E6970582793A/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the response! I'll try that right now and let you know. I really hope that it is a software thing and not hardware related. Just feels like software considering that I had a network connection even with the red "X" up until I uninstalled.
> 
> Just for giggles, could someone tell me the verbiage that is listed for the LAN in device manager? Mine states, Intel 82579V Gigabit, after the failed driver install and I want to be sure that it is at least labeling it correctly even though the driver fails to install.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Well, this is a post from it while running Ubuntu, so it is a software thing. I'll try rebooting and reinstalling the driver again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this if this is the case? http://www.asus.com/support/Knowledge-Detail/1/42/Rampage_IV_Extreme/DB89992E-87E1-1AD5-FC3D-E6970582793A/
Click to expand...

Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Check this if this is the case? http://www.asus.com/support/Knowledge-Detail/1/42/Rampage_IV_Extreme/DB89992E-87E1-1AD5-FC3D-E6970582793A/


No, it was reporting as V (in Win 7 Ult x64), but would not load the driver completely. I used procmon while installing just the driver and looked through the logs (WOW I forgot how much that program captures!!!) and saw some instances where is stated that my account did not have rights to write to the system32 folder which is where it stores the driver. At that point I said forget it and blew the OS away and installed Win8.1 Enterprise x64. Was looking for a good time to do it anyway so that was a good time.

Thanks much for the info though!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Windows 7 Pro x64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As always, your assistance is greatly appreciated alancsalt!! Virtual rep to you good sir!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes you can rely on da


----------



## UNOE

I have this weird issue. I already fixed it but just wanted to share. I had to do a clean install of 8.1 few days ago. When I went to install both my Lan driver and Mouse (logitech) driver. They would both crash the entire PC (happen about 3 times, change OC just in case). It was really strange. I would only extract the intel Lan driver and soon as I extracted the files it would crash. I wouldn't even have to open the files just open the folder and it locked my system up.

The fix was even more odd. I resolved the issue by disabling ASmedia Sata ports in the bios. After that I was able to extract the drivers and install Lan driver and mouse driver just fine without issues.


----------



## alancsalt

Well, while we're on "odd glitches".. My Rampage IV Formula board on "Hastur" loses its boot order when an OC crashes. Tries to boot to the CD/DVD after a bluescreen.. I have to reset it in bios. Drove me crazy till I worked it out.


----------



## Canis-X

That is really odd. I just installed 8.1 and knock on wood, I haven't had any issues yet. Gotta love troubleshooting!!! lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, while we're on "odd glitches".. My Rampage IV Formula board on "Hastur" loses its boot order when an OC crashes. Tries to boot to the CD/DVD after a bluescreen.. I have to reset it in bios. Drove me crazy till I worked it out.


Ive experienced it myself a few times its a bit of a what the .......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That is really odd. I just installed 8.1 and knock on wood, I haven't had any issues yet. Gotta love troubleshooting!!! lol










how the hell are ya man









I ditched win8 and went back to win7 pro cause HWBOT were not accepting vals from it . Not sure if that's the case now ........


----------



## xarot

Testing some silly things (4X 580)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Testing some silly things (4X 580)


Oh NO did you say quad 580's are silly things









Wait till Saltydog reads that


----------



## alancsalt

Cheaper than a boost card and more stable in BF4?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive experienced it myself a few times its a bit of a what the .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell are ya man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ditched win8 and went back to win7 pro cause HWBOT were not accepting vals from it . Not sure if that's the case now ........


Hey Hey HC-PC!!









I still have Win7 Ultimate that I can go back to if I need to but I haven't submitted any benches to HWBot for awhile now so I was like why not. Considering my previous OS had an issue with installing the LAN driver I decided instead of installing Win7 again, I'll play around with Win8.1.







I'm not 100% sure that it carried over into 8.1 but if so, hopefully they will figure out the internal clock issue that was in Win8 before I get the itch to bench again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper than a boost card and more stable in BF4?


Still rocking my GTX590's and they play BF4 maxed out just fine!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Just spoke to a Asus rep and getting sent a RIVE BE to be tested out.


----------



## Canis-X

How does one go about doing something like that? Seriously, I am curious. PM me if there is some "secret squirrel" stuff that is not for public consumption.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> How does one go about doing something like that? Seriously, I am curious. PM me if there is some "secret squirrel" stuff that is not for public consumption.


Own a registered company and get Asus to notice you through advertising and such....


----------



## Canis-X

Well then, you need a North America office. I'm your guy!







LOL


----------



## Captivate

Had a little scare today. Was testing some OC settings and my system crashed, and suddenly whatever I tried, my PC refused to get connected to the network. Nothing seemed to work. I figured I might have broken maybe my internal NIC. I reinstalled Windows and luckily everything worked again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well then, you need a North America office. I'm your guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


LoooL









I wiil wait till win 8 is allowed on HWBOT before I re-install it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Had a little scare today. Was testing some OC settings and my system crashed, and suddenly whatever I tried, my PC refused to get connected to the network. Nothing seemed to work. I figured I might have broken maybe my internal NIC. I reinstalled Windows and luckily everything worked again.


Im glad you sorted it it out with little fuss........


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Oh NO did you say quad 580's are silly things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till Saltydog reads that


Heh









It's nice setup to play with, but not many games handle 4-way SLI well. Metro 2033 is one game where it shines. No I don't play Battlefield.


----------



## Lord Vile

I just upgraded my cpu to an ivy-e and need to flash my bios. I thought i could use the USB Bios Flashback option to update but am having no luck getting it to work. I'm running Win7 64. Anyone know of a guide that explains how to do this? Or does anyone care to explain it to me please.

I've already installed the processor and refilled my loop (which did not go very well at first and had me a bit irritated, but is all good now) and don't want to swap everything out again. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> I just upgraded my cpu to an ivy-e and need to flash my bios. I thought i could use the USB Bios Flashback option to update but am having no luck getting it to work. I'm running Win7 64. Anyone know of a guide that explains how to do this? Or does anyone care to explain it to me please.
> 
> I've already installed the processor and refilled my loop (which did not go very well at first and had me a bit irritated, but is all good now) and don't want to swap everything out again. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


You should be able to flash the usb bios in the bios


----------



## Canis-X

I flashed to the latest and the greatest last night, 4503. Get my OC back in place and am happy with it. The GUI is a tad different going from 3404 to this one, took a bit of getting used to...LOL. I updated the UEFI within the UEFI.


----------



## Lord Vile

I can't get into the bios. I had bios 1404 and followed the ASUS instructions on running the .ROM to .CAP converter. Then I tried to flash to 4503.CAP. When I turn my computer on I get the 00 code on the motherboard and a blank monitor.

**UPDATE**

O.K. never mind. I pulled out the cpu and put in my old one and am going to flash the bios first then drain and swap the cpus again. I love water cooling but damn...lol

2. Well I swapped the cpu tested to make sure it would post which it did. Filled my loop and now getting the 00 motherboard code again. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## alancsalt

You've tried both of these?



Quote:


> USB BIOS FlashBack
> Refresh the BIOS can never be that easy
> USB BIOS Flashback must be the most convenient way to flash BIOS ever! It allows overclockers to try their BIOS with the simplist way one can imagine. No need to enter the BIOS or the operating system, just plug the thumb drive into the ROG Connect port & push the ROG Connect button for 2 seconds, BIOS would be automatically flashed under standby power. It's no doubt that USB BIOS Flashback gives overclockers the ultimate convenience!


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> I just upgraded my cpu to an ivy-e and need to flash my bios. I thought i could use the USB Bios Flashback option to update but am having no luck getting it to work. I'm running Win7 64. Anyone know of a guide that explains how to do this? Or does anyone care to explain it to me please.
> 
> I've already installed the processor and refilled my loop (which did not go very well at first and had me a bit irritated, but is all good now) and don't want to swap everything out again. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


There's a guide on the ROG forums. Basically, you just put the bios file on a USB flash drive, rename it "R4E.cap", insert it in the white USB port on the rear, and press the LINK button and hold it down until it starts flashing. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Bludge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Vile*
> 
> I can't get into the bios. I had bios 1404 and followed the ASUS instructions on running the .ROM to .CAP converter. Then I tried to flash to 4503.CAP. When I turn my computer on I get the 00 code on the motherboard and a blank monitor.
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> O.K. never mind. I pulled out the cpu and put in my old one and am going to flash the bios first then drain and swap the cpus again. I love water cooling but damn...lol
> 
> 2. Well I swapped the cpu tested to make sure it would post which it did. Filled my loop and now getting the 00 motherboard code again. Anyone have any ideas?


\

One of the regs over at OCAU did this on an Extreme, put in new CPU tried BIOS flash, no go, went back to old CPU, also no go, after talking to Asus, he ended up getting a new BIOS chip from Ebay with the latest BIOS and all was sorted.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You've tried both of these?


Thanks. I'm so irritated that I'm not thinking clearly. I am able to get into the bios now with my 3930k installed. Now I want to update the bios to version 4503 using the EZ flash 2 Utility. Do I just download the 4503.cap and use that, or do i have to run the rom to cap converter first. A little confused so thanks for your help.


----------



## Canis-X

Ok, so go into this BIOS....go to the ez flash 2 feature....choose the cap file on your thumb drive and flash it. It will then reboot 2-3 times while it installs the new UEFI flash to both BIOS chips. Leave it alone while it does this. Wait until you get a failed over clock press F1 message and then go into your BIOS.

See if that helps.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> There's a guide on the ROG forums. Basically, you just put the bios file on a USB flash drive, rename it "R4E.cap", insert it in the white USB port on the rear, and press the LINK button and hold it down until it starts flashing. That's pretty much it.


Yep I read that and followed the procedure but ended up with a 00 code on my motherboard.

**UPDATE**

OK so I ran the rom to cap converter first and have now upgraded to 4503.cap. Going to dinner then I'm going to throw the 4960x in and hope it works. Thanks for the help.


----------



## alancsalt

Good to hear you had a win.


----------



## Lord Vile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Good to hear you had a win.


Hehe. Put in the new processor and am bleedging now. Why do I feel like I'm working on the Millennium Falcon!? I'll post pics when I get it to jump to hyperspace


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Hi @ all !

I have a 9C error code on the LED's which means , according to ASUS USB detection .

It all starts then stops.
On the monitor Repulplic of Gamers logo and I should press F2 or DEL to enter the UEFI.
I do not know now whether it hangs or why he does not recognize the keyboard.
This struck me that my USB keyboard ( Razer BlackWidow Stealth Edition , Engliches key layout )
the illumination is not in any USB slot is lit.
I then tried using a PS / 2 keyboard also does not work.
I disconnected all USB part is still lacking .
Go Button I have done memory is ok, have it tested again in another computer.

I then update the BIOS with ASUS BIOS Flashback made to the latest BIOS 4503, nothing changed !
The same with BIOS 4502 and 4403

CMOS reset also I have made.

Have all the power supply cables checked if everything is clean, which also fits as far as I can see .

Currently no front USB or the test is no SATA cable connected.
Only the USB keyboard.

Somehow, that's pretty funny, because I've installed four Rampage IV Extreme in my life
and not had any USB problems or any other problem.
Right now, on my own computer it makes problems. Sorry !

I need really help.

greeting

Mehlstaub


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the response! I'll try that right now and let you know. I really hope that it is a software thing and not hardware related. Just feels like software considering that I had a network connection even with the red "X" up until I uninstalled.
> 
> Just for giggles, could someone tell me the verbiage that is listed for the LAN in device manager? Mine states, Intel 82579V Gigabit, after the failed driver install and I want to be sure that it is at least labeling it correctly even though the driver fails to install.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Well, this is a post from it while running Ubuntu, so it is a software thing. I'll try rebooting and reinstalling the driver again.


Glad it worked, with the test at least you knew the network connection of the rampage is not damaged.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres about all I can get out of the ram.......











http://valid.canardpc.com/tr7px4


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What rams are those?
I am contemplating contacting gskill and getting some extreme sticks
NICE I am wondering where to go from
http://rog.asus.com/memtweakit/1546

cas 9 1T 2500MHz was all I could ever imagine reaching... I am lost now... unless i go to cas9 1T 2530 and shoot for where it bailed at c10

still slower than my samsungs in pi though.. by 15 seconds.. and they only reached 10-12-11-31 2t 2460


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ram is plain old Gskill sandy bridge ripjaws x pc 17000 ( 2133 ) CL 11's . The first and only ram ive bought for 2011 . Had em for 18 mths now


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn! must be more IMC dependent than I thought
how many 3820s did you go through then lol

I hit it's limit at 2510 not exact in rounds.. damn


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> What rams are those?
> I am contemplating contacting gskill and getting some extreme sticks
> NICE I am wondering where to go from
> http://rog.asus.com/memtweakit/1546
> 
> cas 9 1T 2500MHz was all I could ever imagine reaching... I am lost now... unless i go to cas9 1T 2530 and shoot for where it bailed at c10
> 
> still slower than my samsungs in pi though.. by 15 seconds.. and they only reached 10-12-11-31 2t 2460


Corsair Dominator Platinum Series DDR3-2400, CL9 - 16GB Kit i think little Overclocked. This are Samsungschips on it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

mine are 2x f3-2400c9d-8gtxd actually
and his are gskillls as well
reported to be able to do 2600+ I am sure I am just at my CPU's IMC ceiling. its more than I hoped for..


----------



## Joa3d43

...on *RAM and MemTweakIt 'Efficiency Scores*' keep in mind that there is a little bug in MemTweakIt - Dram Refresh Interval should contriute to a higher score the higher the number, on that parameter, not lower (because it is an interval...) ...a bit more here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1439288/overclocking-ram-what-to-tweak/10#post_21127043

BTW ROG Asus is aware of the bug...is supposed to get fixed soon


----------



## black snow

Guys, I need help! Sometime last week, my PC started to reboot. Whenever it does that, all fans on my 3 gtx 670 will be on full blast. I dunno where to start. ave tried reinstalling my windows 7, then upgrade to windows 8. but still doing its thing. I would just keep on rebooting after several minutes of use.

Then the other day, I couldn't even go and use it that long, after about 10 minutes, it would just restart, not even reaching the window's logo. and it just continue to reboot endlessly.

Any advice where to start?

I will be revising my build list as I haven't been able to update it.

but here's what I got right now:

Intel i7-3930
Asus RIVE
3 Gtx 670
1000W PSU
H100
OCZ 240 boot drive
2- 3TB Raid 0 drives
2-2TB HDD
Blue-ray Burner


----------



## Scorpion667

I noticed my SSD 4k writes used to be 200MB/s+ where as on windows 8.1 I'm getting 100MB/s. I couldn't find RSTe drivers for win 8.1 so I'm just using the default sata drivers that Windows installs. Anyone know a fix?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I noticed my SSD 4k writes used to be 200MB/s+ where as on windows 8.1 I'm getting 100MB/s. I couldn't find RSTe drivers for win 8.1 so I'm just using the default sata drivers that Windows installs. Anyone know a fix?


Googled and found this:

http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-v-WHQL.html

I think it's what you're looking for.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on *RAM and MemTweakIt 'Efficiency Scores*' keep in mind that there is a little bug in MemTweakIt - Dram Refresh Interval should contriute to a higher score the higher the number, on that parameter, not lower (because it is an interval...) ...a bit more here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1439288/overclocking-ram-what-to-tweak/10#post_21127043
> 
> BTW ROG Asus is aware of the bug...is supposed to get fixed soon


haha yeah I know I exploited that a bit. dropped from ~8k to 6500


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I noticed my SSD 4k writes used to be 200MB/s+ where as on windows 8.1 I'm getting 100MB/s. I couldn't find RSTe drivers for win 8.1 so I'm just using the default sata drivers that Windows installs. Anyone know a fix?


My performance is usually better with standard driver.
I need to test this in 8.1


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Googled and found this:
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-v-WHQL.html
> 
> I think it's what you're looking for.


Thanks!
Yeah the v3.8.1.1006 WHQL driver I found earlier on Station-Drivers is great, got my 220MB/s 4k writes back









Repped


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> Guys, I need help! Sometime last week, my PC started to reboot. Whenever it does that, all fans on my 3 gtx 670 will be on full blast. I dunno where to start. ave tried reinstalling my windows 7, then upgrade to windows 8. but still doing its thing. I would just keep on rebooting after several minutes of use.
> 
> Then the other day, I couldn't even go and use it that long, after about 10 minutes, it would just restart, not even reaching the window's logo. and it just continue to reboot endlessly.
> 
> Any advice where to start?
> 
> I will be revising my build list as I haven't been able to update it.
> 
> but here's what I got right now:
> 
> Intel i7-3930
> Asus RIVE
> 3 Gtx 670
> 1000W PSU
> H100
> OCZ 240 boot drive
> 2- 3TB Raid 0 drives
> 2-2TB HDD
> Blue-ray Burner


I think it could be a overheading or a PSU thing.
But you can disassemble everything CPU Memory all, then clean everything.
PSU cables also all out all in all disconecting cleanning.
New Bios Update as well an then you will see if you have this problem in the future.

That's what I would do first..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> damn! must be more IMC dependent than I thought
> how many 3820s did you go through then lol
> 
> I hit it's limit at 2510 not exact in rounds.. damn
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> mine are 2x f3-2400c9d-8gtxd actually
> and his are gskillls as well
> reported to be able to do 2600+ I am sure I am just at my CPU's IMC ceiling. its more than I hoped for..
Click to expand...

Only very recently I even bothered to see if it would do it ! The other 2 3820's I had would do 2400 @ 5gigs , but the costa liked [email protected]








Got 2 3820's and a 3930k about to get another 3930k tomorrow for benching....... I hope its IMC is at least as good as the 1 I have . Could get [email protected]









The funny thing is that I still have very little idea on how to set 2ndary timings









Anyways @2400 10-12-11-27-1t @1.7v and @2666 11-13-12-1t @1.7 . So really for me very good IMC + any old ram ( 2133 ) =









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on *RAM and MemTweakIt 'Efficiency Scores*' keep in mind that there is a little bug in MemTweakIt - Dram Refresh Interval should contriute to a higher score the higher the number, on that parameter, not lower (because it is an interval...) ...a bit more here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1439288/overclocking-ram-what-to-tweak/10#post_21127043
> 
> BTW ROG Asus is aware of the bug...is supposed to get fixed soon


Im gonna read that and have a crack at it ronski









Thanx


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I just picked up a 4770k+ mATX z87 asrock oc formula
so one more platform to test with... see if it's ram or IMC I am limited by

for a real specific formula to memtweakit http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?20079-Tuning-For-Better-MemTweakIt-Scores&country=&status=


----------



## black snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> I think it could be a overheading or a PSU thing.
> But you can disassemble everything CPU Memory all, then clean everything.
> PSU cables also all out all in all disconecting cleanning.
> New Bios Update as well an then you will see if you have this problem in the future.
> 
> That's what I would do first..


Thanks for the reply.. after I sent that message, I started disassembling my PC. I hope by tomorrow I already know what smy problem.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

2nd 3930k Costarica Batch no: 3149D093 3602 bios running on 3820 malay settings straight in and turned on









http://valid.canardpc.com/33t6ta











Hmmm not to shabby









I wonder how high the multi can go ?

HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd Costa 3930k [email protected]@1.416v P95 1hr on blend











http://valid.canardpc.com/tdr7qe









2 gigs club for me










http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs

Heres some [email protected]


----------



## xarot

My new 3960X from RMA, better than the last one. Too bad I still got a C1...









http://valid.canardpc.com/0zcmz2


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 3930k Costarica Batch no: 3149D093 3602 bios running on 3820 malay settings straight in and turned on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/33t6ta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm not to shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how high the multi can go ?
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd Costa 3930k [email protected]@1.416v P95 1hr on blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdr7qe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 gigs club for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs
> 
> Heres some [email protected]


Broke 15 on CB11 ?!?!?! Good gawd that's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My new 3960X from RMA, better than the last one. Too bad I still got a C1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0zcmz2


I rarely see anyone have to RMA a CPU. What happen ?


----------



## Captivate

Guys I'm having a really annoying issue. My PC won't properly wake up from sleep. When I press sleep, the system just goes to sleep fine, but when I wake it, everything turns on (psu, fans, hdd etc) but the screen remains black forever. I reset the PC, I get the message Overclocking Failed, restart into Windows and I most likely will get a BSOD, or Windows hangs on the logo. I go into bios, press F10, save, reboot, and boot into Windows just fine.
I can run prime95 for hours without a problem and my system is stable, except for this annoying issue. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I rarely see anyone have to RMA a CPU. What happen ?


First time for me too. It just began to blue screen under load every time at stock and swapped everything else.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> First time for me too. It just began to blue screen under load every time at stock and swapped everything else.


Yeah its not easy to diagnosis I would have changed everything out too before the CPU. I think less than 1% of CPU's fail. Which other components are much greater


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> First time for me too. It just began to blue screen under load every time at stock and swapped everything else.


IMC blown I guess?

I got an ES here with the same problem where I'm certain the IMC is half dead.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My new 3960X from RMA, better than the last one. Too bad I still got a C1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0zcmz2


I can get in with less

http://valid.canardpc.com/gufjtj









this is my best one so far........

http://valid.canardpc.com/sembeu









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Broke 15 on CB11 ?!?!?! Good gawd that's awesome. Congrats.


Thanks mate this ones even better











and


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Guys I'm having a really annoying issue. My PC won't properly wake up from sleep. When I press sleep, the system just goes to sleep fine, but when I wake it, everything turns on (psu, fans, hdd etc) but the screen remains black forever. I reset the PC, I get the message Overclocking Failed, restart into Windows and I most likely will get a BSOD, or Windows hangs on the logo. I go into bios, press F10, save, reboot, and boot into Windows just fine.
> I can run prime95 for hours without a problem and my system is stable, except for this annoying issue. Anyone have an idea?


When this happens I unplug my video cable and plug it back in. It could be a GPU driver bug or Windows bug? Either way it is annoying.

I only use alow hybrid sleep only now, seems to have helped.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> IMC blown I guess?
> 
> I got an ES here with the same problem where I'm certain the IMC is half dead.


Maybe, I don't know...I have the new 3960X now, and all is good.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Best one









http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm











At least I know what its highest multi is


----------



## Canis-X

Crazy man! Good job!







Highest that I can get on mine is 5.25GHz. Anything higher and it instantly freezes.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Best one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know what its highest multi is


54x multi isn't bad !

You're just going into summer there, is airbending still pretty effective?


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I´m very happy!!!....
> 
> My cards have already at home!!!. (2xGTX 780 LIGHTNINGS)
> 
> I can confirm REV B1..80.80.21.00.36 - P2083-0021
> 
> Both with Hynix Memory!!!...Asic Quality: Uper (70,2 % ) Botton (77,5%)
> 
> 
> 
> First one beer for me!!!!.... Second: I´ll test the graphics cards, temps, OC...etc.etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think??... I´ll go with the 331,58 Vs the latest drivers (some people have reported problems...)


Hi... I NEED URGENT HELP!!!!...

I was testing my "two babies"...I am very happy...Memory +500 NOT PROBLEM!!!, and with stock voltages about 1230...The stock voltages are very low...1.10 / 1.08 (I am impressed)....

But AaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!

When I was testing with a 3dmark13 (1.25v at 1320Mhz... +500MEM) *My SYSTEM ---> SHUT OFF SUNDLELY!!!!*
*
AND CANNOT PUT MY SYSTEM ON!!!*

I am sure that the graphics Card are "OK"...the leds on the motherboard light up, but when i press de "ON" Button --> NOTHING....ANY CODE, ANY...for less than a decime of second fan go up and nothing.

What do you think???

My system is specs "OK" (View sign).... The Standby Led on the PSU is green...I think that RIVE had Death...IS posible?... I Put off the Graphic CArds and the system is in the same state --> DON TURN ON - NOTHING....

I´m VERY FRUSTRATING... I HAVE 2 LIGHTNINGS AND "0" SYSTEM...Seems like a "cortocircuit" but my system are "rock solid" for many time...

*HEEEELPPPP!!!!!!!!! .... HAVE ANYONE USER WITH THIS PROBLEM??? (SUNDDENLY DEATH WITH A RIVE?????), THE LED ARE ON BUT I PROBED RESET BIOS, CHANGE SWITH, MEM OK, CLEAR CMOS...---> NOTHING (NO CODES, TEST,...ONLY FAN ON ABOUT LESS THAN A TENTH OF A SECOND!!!!!*


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi... I NEED URGENT HELP!!!!...
> 
> I was testing my "two babies"...I am very happy...Memory +500 NOT PROBLEM!!!, and with stock voltages about 1230...The stock voltages are very low...1.10 / 1.08 (I am impressed)....
> 
> But AaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!
> 
> When I was testing with a 3dmark13 (1.25v at 1320Mhz... +500MEM) *My SYSTEM ---> SHUT OFF SUNDLELY!!!!*
> *
> AND CANNOT PUT MY SYSTEM ON!!!*
> 
> I am sure that the graphics Card are "OK"...the leds on the motherboard light up, but when i press de "ON" Button --> NOTHING....ANY CODE, ANY...for less than a decime of second fan go up and nothing.
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> My system is specs "OK" (View sign).... The Standby Led on the PSU is green...I think that RIVE had Death...IS posible?... I Put off the Graphic CArds and the system is in the same state --> DON TURN ON - NOTHING....
> 
> I´m VERY FRUSTRATING... I HAVE 2 LIGHTNINGS AND "0" SYSTEM...Seems like a "cortocircuit" but my system are "rock solid" for many time...
> 
> *HEEEELPPPP!!!!!!!!! .... HAVE ANYONE USER WITH THIS PROBLEM??? (SUNDDENLY DEATH WITH A RIVE?????), THE LED ARE ON BUT I PROBED RESET BIOS, CHANGE SWITH, MEM OK, CLEAR CMOS...---> NOTHING (NO CODES, TEST,...ONLY FAN ON ABOUT LESS THAN A TENTH OF A SECOND!!!!!*


I've had this happen before on my RIVE, twice. Both times it just suddenly worked again after a few hours. Reset the bios, turn it off (leave it plugged in) and wait. Try it again several hours from now. If it posts, make sure you go into the bios and check that the time stamp is correct (and you might consider changing the cmos battery, just to be on the safe side).

I know it sounds crazy, but it just magically works again after a while. I still haven't figured out why.


----------



## Jabba1977

Strange...are you RIVE OK after that or you RMA it?.

Is the first time that I have this problem...I was tested my new sli of GTX 780 and pluff!!!. Al system down....

I must leave the system pluged and off....The leds are light (Power, reset, etc, etc...) I leave in this state or totally OfF (swith of PSU in OFF) ???

Buffff....The symptoms are exactly the same as a short circuit. Would you happened to anyone else? ... The symptoms are exactly the same as a short circuit. Would you have happened to any more with this motherboard? ... What should I do?

The RIVE since today is very rock solid...Do you think that the problem is in the RIVE???

Thanks!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Crazy man! Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest that I can get on mine is 5.25GHz. Anything higher and it instantly freezes.


Thanks man







I am very lucky with this chippy
Still you gots 2 gigs over stock !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 54x multi isn't bad !
> 
> You're just going into summer there, is airbending still pretty effective?


Yes airbending still does the trick 16c case temp last nite but of cause its room ambient temps that dictate case temps , winter better of cause


----------



## chrisnyc75

It is strange, very strange. Freaked me out when it happened to me. Happened a few weeks ago, no problems since. If it happens again I'll probably RMA.

I left it plugged in with the psu switched on, just as if it were powered down. Let it sit for 6 hours or so, and after that it powered on just fine, as if nothing had ever been wrong with it in the first place. I still have no idea what could cause that. lol

p.s. if this "fix" works for you and you do decide to RMA, I was advised by one of the mods on the ROG forum to tell the Asus rep that your board powers on again after an extended period of being powered down. Apparently they'll know what problem that indicates.


----------



## kcuestag

Long time since I've visited this thread.

Do you guys reckon disabling ASUS Anti-Surge Protection would be OK?

I'm asking because ever since I swapped my 2x 7970 for an R9 290X I've been getting blackscreen issues and also sometimes I get shutdowns and when booting up again the BIOS says it reset due to ASUS Anti-Surge Protection.

I checked all the cables in my computer to make sure everything is properly connected, and I am pretty sure the PSU is fine as it was doing great with 2x OC'd 7970's, but ever since I got this 290X problems started, and I believe it is the GPU causing it.

The Power Supply (Silverstone Strider Plus 1000W) has Overvoltage Protection (OCP), so it should be no problem to disable the motherboard's Anti-Surge protection in the BIOS, right?

I googled ASUS Anti-Surge PRotection and came up with some forums where some users said that ASUS' Anti-Surge Protection is sometimes way too protective, so I'm wondering if it's just having false positives here and shutting down when it doesn't need to?


----------



## dorian101

Hi,

i have search'd the internet(!) for a solution to this problem and i keep hitting a wall!

my IV doesn't have the option to change cpu multiplier from power management:



I'm going nuts, i got this speedstep problem right, overclock doesn't kick in i some situations
like in some video games or synthetic benchmarks etc'...
everywhere i go people tell me to change cpu multiplier in power management BUT there is no option for it!!

i have a [email protected]@1.328-1.336 vcore
rog rampage iv formula bios 4601 (problem also happen'd with 4403)
2x8 1600 dominator platinum
x2 7970 xf
seasonic 80+ gold 1050
ocz vector 128
x4 2tb seagate barracuda
corsair h100i
7 64

If you need anymore info just let me know
thank you for reading and please HALP!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

In WINDOWS try Controll panel > System and security > then into > power options change your power plan there . Is that what your issue is


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorian101*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i have search'd the internet(!) for a solution to this problem and i keep hitting a wall!
> 
> my IV doesn't have the option to change cpu multiplier from power management:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going nuts, i got this speedstep problem right, overclock doesn't kick in i some situations
> like in some video games or synthetic benchmarks etc'...
> everywhere i go people tell me to change cpu multiplier in power management BUT there is no option for it!!
> 
> i have a [email protected]@1.328-1.336 vcore
> rog rampage iv formula bios 4601 (problem also happen'd with 4403)
> 2x8 1600 dominator platinum
> x2 7970 xf
> seasonic 80+ gold 1050
> ocz vector 128
> x4 2tb seagate barracuda
> corsair h100i
> 7 64
> 
> If you need anymore info just let me know
> thank you for reading and please HALP!!!


Hmmm I wonder if they mean disable speedstep?


----------



## OPTIX ONE

I say this because multiplier is in main menu or extreme tweaker. Sorry board is rma. Can't look right now.


----------



## alancsalt

Bios 4102 has it for my Rampage IV Extreme/3970X, but I have never tried to use it.



and Bios 4004 has it for my Rampage IV Formula/3930K.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorian101*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i have search'd the internet(!) for a solution to this problem and i keep hitting a wall!
> 
> my IV doesn't have the option to change cpu multiplier from power management:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going nuts, i got this speedstep problem right, overclock doesn't kick in i some situations
> like in some video games or synthetic benchmarks etc'...
> everywhere i go people tell me to change cpu multiplier in power management BUT there is no option for it!!
> 
> i have a [email protected]@1.328-1.336 vcore
> rog rampage iv formula bios 4601 (problem also happen'd with 4403)
> 2x8 1600 dominator platinum
> x2 7970 xf
> seasonic 80+ gold 1050
> ocz vector 128
> x4 2tb seagate barracuda
> corsair h100i
> 7 64
> 
> If you need anymore info just let me know
> thank you for reading and please HALP!!!


Is this what you're talking about? http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?39539-Strange-bug-in-offset-mode-4960x-bios-4503&country=&status=

I saw that issue with 3960X and new BIOS for the RIVF and went back to 4004 and everything works. On the RIVE and 4960X I'm still using Shamino's 0024 BIOS.


----------



## kcuestag

No one has some input on the ASUS Anti-Surge issue I posted above?


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Well disabling speedstep will stop the fluctuation(overclock not kicking in when he wants )That is why I said maybe they said disable it. Multiplier is not in that menu as far as i know.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No one has some input on the ASUS Anti-Surge issue I posted above?


http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/343477-28-asus-power-supply-surge-detected#.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Well disabling speedstep will stop the fluctuation(overclock not kicking in when he wants )That is why I said maybe they said disable it. Multiplier is not in that menu as far as i know.


Multiplier is in that menu in bios 4004. I suspect dorian101 has a bios that does not have it....so he got that advice, but cannot test it..


----------



## dorian101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> In WINDOWS try Controll panel > System and security > then into > power options change your power plan there . Is that what your issue is


uhh yes...








Feeling really stupid for missing that,
i put the minimum processor state to 26% and max to 100% and it works (exquisitely i might add)
1200 mhz on idle and 4600 mhz under heavy load with lots of different intervals under different loads! awesome.
THANK YOU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bios 4102 has it for my Rampage IV Extreme/3970X, but I have never tried to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> and Bios 4004 has it for my Rampage IV Formula/3930K.


still cant figure it out m8
considering my problem is now fixed i will let it go but still, thanks for sharing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Is this what you're talking about? http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?39539-Strange-bug-in-offset-mode-4960x-bios-4503&country=&status=
> 
> I saw that issue with 3960X and new BIOS for the RIVF and went back to 4004 and everything works. On the RIVE and 4960X I'm still using Shamino's 0024 BIOS.


He seems to have a similar problem as i had
solved, thank you!

and for anyone else who gave their two cents
this community is a life saver (so to speak)


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorian101*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i have search'd the internet(!) for a solution to this problem and i keep hitting a wall!
> 
> my IV doesn't have the option to change cpu multiplier from power management:
> 
> thank you for reading and please HALP!!!


They just moved the option to change multiplier from the power "management page" to the "front page" in the IB-E bios I believe.


----------



## Sgtdarkness

I want to join! http://valid.canardpc.com/0tgpvz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> I want to join! http://valid.canardpc.com/0tgpvz


----------



## Captivate

I have an issue currently. I'm using 3-way SLI 780s, and I was benching some yesterday. I noticed that my 1250W PSU wasn't cutting it (all 3 780s were running at 1320/7000 and 1.35v, and an i7 3930k at 4.6ghz and 1.35v), so I hooked up a second PSU to the top 780. Now, ever since that benching run, my top card is very much malfunctioning. It doesn't work properly anymore. I've tested it out with disabling certain PCIE ports with the onboard switch and card 2 and 3 work fine, nothing wrong with it. But card 1 malfunctions and the drivers crashes every 20 seconds, screen turns off, wait 10 second, screen turns on, driver crash, rinse and repeat. Obviously running a benchmark to test completely fails the driver and probably crashes the PC. So, I've narrowed it down to either the PCIE slot is broken, or the 780 failed me. Since I run watercooling, I haven't taken the setup apart yet (will take quite a while and I don't have the time right now, as such I just disable PCIE slot 1 and using middle and bottom card right now). What do you guys think? Slot or GPU broken? I'm not sure which one to hope for


----------



## SRGspb

I want to join! http://valid.canardpc.com/iwsyyj


----------



## skupples

So is this going to be where the Riv:BE owners hang out as well? I have seen talk about a separate club, but I don't think anyone has taken the time to make one.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I have an issue currently. I'm using 3-way SLI 780s, and I was benching some yesterday. I noticed that my 1250W PSU wasn't cutting it (all 3 780s were running at 1320/7000 and 1.35v, and an i7 3930k at 4.6ghz and 1.35v), so I hooked up a second PSU to the top 780. Now, ever since that benching run, my top card is very much malfunctioning. It doesn't work properly anymore. I've tested it out with disabling certain PCIE ports with the onboard switch and card 2 and 3 work fine, nothing wrong with it. But card 1 malfunctions and the drivers crashes every 20 seconds, screen turns off, wait 10 second, screen turns on, driver crash, rinse and repeat. Obviously running a benchmark to test completely fails the driver and probably crashes the PC. So, I've narrowed it down to either the PCIE slot is broken, or the 780 failed me. Since I run watercooling, I haven't taken the setup apart yet (will take quite a while and I don't have the time right now, as such I just disable PCIE slot 1 and using middle and bottom card right now). What do you guys think? Slot or GPU broken? I'm not sure which one to hope for


The only way to verify this properly. Brake down all your cards. Put stock heat sink(fans) back on. Find one you know is for sure working. Turn on all pci-e lanes. Test the working card in each lane








Now i know its a huge pain in the ass! I had to do the exact same thing. But its worth it in the end. You have to trial and error everything one by one.

Also very strange. What psu do you have? Because i have a similar setup. 3930k with 3 gtx 680s and 20 sp120 fans 2 pumps and so forth. On a corsair ax1200i. Seems to be ok. I know i need to upgrade though But im just saying


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> The only way to verify this properly. Brake down all your cards. Put stock heat sink(fans) back on. Find one you know is for sure working. Turn on all pci-e lanes. Test the working card in each lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i know its a huge pain in the ass! I had to do the exact same thing. But its worth it in the end. You have to trial and error everything one by one.
> 
> Also very strange. What psu do you have? Because i have a similar setup. 3930k with 3 gtx 680s and 20 sp120 fans 2 pumps and so forth. On a corsair ax1200i. Seems to be ok. I know i need to upgrade though But im just saying


I thought my PSU was 1 rail, but it's really 4 rails. I was just overloading a certain rail so PSU would just shut itself down. With the 2nd PSU I was just trying to confirm this issue, and I got it all stable at those clocks. Then when I put the original PSU cabling back in my card and ever since then it was broken/malfunctioning.


----------



## Captivate

Welp, my PC is dead. Whenever I power it up it flashes on for a tenth of a second and then turns off again. It's completely dead. Tried a different PSU already, no difference.
I put my PC into sleep at about 6pm, come home 2 hours later, won't boot or anything. I press Power On on the motherboard, flicker on, almost instant flicker off, and dead. Nothing works. Reset BIOS, nothing. Already took out all my ram, same issue. Powered it on with all PCIE slots disabled, same thing. So it must be either the motherboard or the CPU. Any thoughts?
Here's a video:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zgfftjpu6mtmw8e/VIDEO0059.mp4


----------



## DBaer

Any chance it could be your PSU? Do you have a power supply tester?
This is the one I use http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899161001
It has saved me much time over the last few years by finding a few dead or damages PSU's on various friends and family computers.
It may not be the PSU but that is one of the first things I test in the case of a catastrophic failure.
This tester simulates a mobo load so that the PSU actually starts assuming it is OK. It also lets you use a PSU to test other devices such as fans or lighting before you install a MOBO.


----------



## Captivate

I tried my PSU from my secondary PC, exactly the same issue.


----------



## Canis-X

I would try re-seating your CPU in the socket and make sure not to over-tighten your CPU heatsink (air, water) when you install it again. Try that real quick before you observe last rights on it.


----------



## Shogon

Well I managed 4.9 on my 3970x quite easily I would say with 1.44v, only downside is I know this chip can go above that but I run into some kind of power protection issue where my PC just restarts when under load. This only happens when trying anything above 4.9 GHz, using straps helped alleviate the issue slightly for 5.0, but after a few minutes it just restarts like I said.

My temps are perfectly fine on the CPU (under 72C under custom prime95 blend), and the VRM has a waterblock and a fan blowing air on it, so that should be enough.

I'm on bios 4102 if that means anything, I'm pretty much lost as to what is causing this. Searching through the ROG forums hasn't lead to anything substantial to help, but maybe someone here experienced something similar. If not no worries as 4.9 is plenty, I just wanted to hit that 5.0 like I did with a previous 3820.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I tried my PSU from my secondary PC, exactly the same issue.


Have you tested your video cards in another system? I know it's odd but you never know it could be one of the GPUs causing your PC to shutdown within a few seconds.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well I managed 4.9 on my 3970x quite easily I would say with 1.44v, only downside is I know this chip can go above that but I run into some kind of power protection issue where my PC just restarts when under load. This only happens when trying anything above 4.9 GHz, using straps helped alleviate the issue slightly for 5.0, but after a few minutes it just restarts like I said.
> 
> My temps are perfectly fine on the CPU (under 72C under custom prime95 blend), and the VRM has a waterblock and a fan blowing air on it, so that should be enough.
> 
> I'm on bios 4102 if that means anything, I'm pretty much lost as to what is causing this. Searching through the ROG forums hasn't lead to anything substantial to help, but maybe someone here experienced something similar. If not no worries as 4.9 is plenty, I just wanted to hit that 5.0 like I did with a previous 3820.





Try my settings in the DIGI+ area. I can go all the way up to 5.3Ghz with these settings, except I use 180% for cpu current. Most likely it's the cpu current capability that is causing your issue.


----------



## Shogon

Oh cool, thank you TooShort! I'll give that a go once this game of red orchestra 2 is over.


----------



## Captivate

Problem "solved". My top GTX 780 is broken. It caused the PC to shutdown within a second. Tried two different 780s, boots fine, tried my allegedly broken 780, instant failure. Going to RMA. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Problem "solved". My top GTX 780 is broken. It caused the PC to shutdown within a second. Tried two different 780s, boots fine, tried my allegedly broken 780, instant failure. Going to RMA. Thanks for the help.


A broken GPU would do that, I've had to deal with that once before. Glad its working now!

Also, no dice on those settings tooshort. I tried as low as 110% current, 400 fixed CPU frequency, same thing happens. I'll see if lowering it further would help but so far it looks like 4.9 is all it can muster. I'll post the settings for 4.9 in a bit.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Problem "solved". My top GTX 780 is broken. It caused the PC to shutdown within a second. Tried two different 780s, boots fine, tried my allegedly broken 780, instant failure. Going to RMA. Thanks for the help.


Glad you figured it out


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> A broken GPU would do that, I've had to deal with that once before. Glad its working now!
> 
> Also, no dice on those settings tooshort. I tried as low as 110% current, 400 fixed CPU frequency, same thing happens. I'll see if lowering it further would help but so far it looks like 4.9 is all it can muster. I'll post the settings for 4.9 in a bit.


Here's some of my other settings just in case:







Some other things I can think of. Bad connection with power cables/extensions. Bad power supply/rail. Low VCCSA /VTT(up to 1.2v max). Bad ram sticks, or overclocked too high.

Not sure what else. 1.44v for 4.9Ghz is pretty sweet though.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Also, no dice on those settings tooshort. I tried as low as 110% current, 400 fixed CPU frequency, same thing happens. I'll see if lowering it further would help but so far it looks like 4.9 is all it can muster. I'll post the settings for 4.9 in a bit.


When you said it restart when under load, does your pc behave like this: (auto-)turn off & a couple seconds later turn back on again?


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Problem "solved". My top GTX 780 is broken. It caused the PC to shutdown within a second. Tried two different 780s, boots fine, tried my allegedly broken 780, instant failure. Going to RMA. Thanks for the help.


Great. Also, being able to turn the problem off and on is a sure fire find of the cause.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's some of my other settings just in case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy smokes, 2400Mhz and less than 1V for vccsa and vtt ?!?!?!

3970X just have a better IMC than say a 3930K ?

(forgive my ignorance, been away for a bit)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's some of my other settings just in case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other things I can think of. Bad connection with power cables/extensions. Bad power supply/rail. Low VCCSA /VTT(up to 1.2v max). Bad ram sticks, or overclocked too high.
> 
> Not sure what else. 1.44v for 4.9Ghz is pretty sweet though.


It is but this is sweeter......



Some Prime.....



Highest clock to date ......



http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Holy smokes, 2400Mhz and less than 1V for vccsa and vtt ?!?!?!
> 
> 3970X just have a better IMC than say a 3930K ?
> 
> (forgive my ignorance, been away for a bit)


I think it's just luck of the draw between any SB-E chip for IMC. But I've had two 3960x and two 3970x cpus that all did 2400MHz cas9 stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It is but this is sweeter......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Prime.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest clock to date ......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm


Crazy cpu!









Don't destroy it!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Holy smokes, 2400Mhz and less than 1V for vccsa and vtt ?!?!?!
> 
> 3970X just have a better IMC than say a 3930K ?
> 
> (forgive my ignorance, been away for a bit)


3930k can do alright as well, I've had a couple & both will do 2400Mhz. The memory itself can make a difference, I have done 2400mhz c9 with the samsung 30nm sticks, but it was a bit of a fight compared to using better memory, think I was at 1.7V on the 30nm & still had to loosen off subtimings to run it.

homecinema, time to start looking at more cooling! Your chip looks similar to mine with 1.35V for 5ghz on water, going colder lets the voltage drop more

water


single stage


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









Funny you should mention that cause on the weekend im gonna check out a LN2 session with my own eyes ........ its the next logical step before I start to do it myself . After all I got spares


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you said it restart when under load, does your pc behave like this: (auto-)turn off & a couple seconds later turn back on again?


Yes exactly like that. I'm thinking it's the rail.

After what you said TooShort, I bet my 12v rail is not enough for the CPU. If I'm right my Enermax only has 20A on the 12V for the CPU, so that could be my issue. I might try pushing the vtt and vccsa a bit higher but I may need a second PSU if I want to go higher. I could do a dual PSU thing as my RMA x1250 is arriving this Thursday from Seasonic.

Thanks for the insight you guys


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay been searching for the best 24 /7 o/clock on me 3930k with as much settings on auto as possible . Got [email protected]@7-8-7-21-88-1t with + offset volts at .010 and got between 1.336 - 1.36v ( intel spec







) and LLC on regular with cpu volts on auto







and P95 1hr on a blend . Awesome chip this one .........


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay been searching for the best 24 /7 o/clock on me 3930k with as much settings on auto as possible . Got [email protected]@7-8-7-21-88-1t with + offset volts at .010 and got between 1.336 - 1.36v ( intel spec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and LLC on regular with cpu volts on auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and P95 1hr on a blend . Awesome chip this one .........


Lucky you








I have to feed mine 1.45 vcore to hold 4.7.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes very lucky


----------



## kcuestag

Quick question, I want to test my PSU's +12V rail with a voltmeter, should I do it from somewhere on the motherboard, or directly from one of the PCIe connectors of the power supply?


----------



## DBaer

On the Rampage series there are test points on the Motherboard. I like to use a PSU tester however as that loads the PSU slightly to allow it to start up normally and with the small load the voltage is more stable. They are not expensive and are a great diagnostic tool for any DIYer.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PSU+tester&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Shogon

Big thank you for Tooshort! It seems that my CPU at high speeds does not approve of offsets, but manual voltage has been working just fine right now after 20 minutes of prime







it might be too early to celebrate but on offset it would just shutdown after a few minutes no matter the voltage, so far all seems good







. Also, I'm using my spare EVGA 600W bronze unit to feed the CPU with the 8 pin, it has a 49A rail so it should give plenty of power compared to the 20A rail on my Enermax. Looks like I'm gunning for 5.1 after all, or at least 5.0.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Big thank you for Tooshort! It seems that my CPU at high speeds does not approve of offsets, but manual voltage has been working just fine right now after 20 minutes of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it might be too early to celebrate but *on offset it would just shutdown after a few minutes no matter the voltage*, so far all seems good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, I'm using my spare EVGA 600W bronze unit to feed the CPU with the 8 pin, it has a 49A rail so it should give plenty of power compared to the 20A rail on my Enermax. Looks like I'm gunning for 5.1 after all, or at least 5.0.


Did you try increase the offset further? Auto-restart when under load (shutdown & a couple seconds later turn on) is what I get when voltage is too low.

[EDIT] Nevermind. I missed the bolded part.







Personally, I prefer single rail PSU. Multiple rail PSU usually inferior than single rail. I don't think I have seen multiple rail PSU with high amperage on the +12V.


----------



## Shogon

Only downside I'm finding out currently is I need over 1.51v for 5.0, which is making me think the extra voltage isn't really worth it at the expense of much higher temps for only a 100 MHz bump. I agree with you on the single rail for PSU's, but either design will do well so long as they are of quality make. I went back to using just the single power supply since the voltage required is too much for me to consider for daily use, I'm using 0.025+ on high llc offset which makes the load around 1.44-1.45v.

This Enermax does superb for my GPUs with 30A for each, but they lowered the CPU/24 pin to 20A. I have my Seasonic x1250 but I felt the 12v wasn't enough to supply 3 Titans with custom bios's by skyn3t and a hexacore at a high clock. Hence why I went with this Enermax. I do like how the fan spins afterwards for 20 seconds or so, first power supply I've owned with that feature.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Big thank you for Tooshort!


Life is...


----------



## marc0053

Has anyone noticed high increases in cpu temps from placing 1 vs 2 vs 4 sticks of ram in the RIVE?

I have a fully watercooled RIVE and my cpu temps increases by almost 13C from 1 stick of ram to 2 or 4 sticks.
if I place just 1 stick I get a max of 77C ish while placing a second in any of the remaining slots increases temps to 90C ish

I do have bent and missing pins on the cpu but not sure if this could cause an issue like this?

1 stick

4sticks


----------



## asxx

ASUS:drool:


----------



## DBaer

I finally got time to finish my case and install the board and.... some good news. Some of you may know this already But.... some of the original reviews of the R4BE complained that the cable for the OC module was too short for large cases. I wrote to a contact at ASUS and asked if it was going to be possible to get an extension cable. I was told that it will not be a problem. Last night I installed the OC panel and the cable is long enough to reach from the top bay in my 900D to the board with a few inches to spare and that is with it being routed out of sight behind the Mobo tray. I am not sure if they changed the length after the reviews and perhaps hearing from some of us or if the reviews were just not accurate but in any case, it is not a problem, at least for the 900D which is a big case.


----------



## Ftimster

Gezzzzz I'm still trying to get that board anyone know what the availability of this motherboard will look like going forward Thanks I sure want one look nice with my all black water cooler system not to mention the great memory overclocking that I'm hearing about on some of the other forms


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Gezzzzz I'm still trying to get that board anyone know what the availability of this motherboard will look like going forward Thanks I sure want one look nice with my all black water cooler system not to mention the great memory overclocking that I'm hearing about on some of the other forms


If you are talking about the Riv:BE... It's going to be hard to find, newegg will have a new batch in on november 25th, but they have already locked any more pre-orders for that shipment, which means very few will be available on the 25th.

NCIx has only been able to get a hold of 10, in the time newegg has gone through ~300.


----------



## Ftimster

My system is running great guess I'm going to give it up not sure why they don't just get them out for all that want......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you are talking about the Riv:BE... It's going to be hard to find, newegg will have a new batch in on november 25th, but they have already locked any more pre-orders for that shipment, which means very few will be available on the 25th.
> 
> NCIx has only been able to get a hold of 10, in the time newegg has gone through ~300.


Good grief man they are $670 AU dollars here









So if you put a 4930k ( $670 as well







) in this black beauty will you get 5gigs 24/7 on water ? ........ I doubt it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good grief man they are $670 AU dollars here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you put a 4930k ( $670 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in this black beauty will you get 5gigs 24/7 on water ? ........ I doubt it












i'm sticking a 3930k in mine. I don't buy the snake oil.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sticking a 3930k in mine. I don't buy the snake oil.


4930k isn't doing that bad, it is still pretty tough to find 3930k that are running 5Ghz daily. For the memory clockers the 4930k can still be more fun.

It does still look easier to bin a 5Ghz water cooled 3930k than a great 4930k though.


----------



## Canis-X

I was gaming at 5GHz last night (BF4), ran smooth as butter for me.







Love dat phase change cooler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 4930k isn't doing that bad, it is still pretty tough to find 3930k that are running 5Ghz daily. For the memory clockers the 4930k can still be more fun.
> 
> It does still look easier to bin a 5Ghz water cooled 3930k than a great 4930k though.


I guess what I meant is that I don't buy that the RIV:BE will make any difference with 4930k. If I run into silly issues with this 3930k not wanting to go over 4.8, or memory not wanting to hit stock 2400mhz, i'll be cashing in my OC warranty, selling a new unit, & picking up a 4930k.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess what I meant is that I don't buy that the RIV:BE will make any difference with 4930k. If I run into silly issues with this 3930k not wanting to go over 4.8, or memory not wanting to hit stock 2400mhz, i'll be cashing in my OC warranty, selling a new unit, & picking up a 4930k.


I see, & agree with that. I don't think for air & water cooling the black would be better than the rIVe with a 4930k, temperatures will still be the limit & better boards still can't make a cpu need less voltage than it needs for XXXX clocks or make it run cooler.
Extreme cooling might go a bit further on the black, but even that isn't a certainty.

I still love the new look though!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I see, & agree with that. I don't think for air & water cooling the black would be better than the rIVe with a 4930k, temperatures will still be the limit & better boards still can't make a cpu need less voltage than it needs for XXXX clocks or make it run cooler.
> Extreme cooling might go a bit further on the black, but even that isn't a certainty.
> 
> I still love the new look though!


...in addition, up here at least 'regular' RIVE are out of stock, too (I'm short an extra X79 mobo)...so may be Asus is using the RIVE BE as a replacement...the extra C$ 60 are less of a concern than overall availability of either....btw, my current 'regular' RIVE has been running the 4960X 'just fine' with DDR3 2666 and up to 5 GHz on water so I'd be happy with either RIVE and/or BE as the second mobo.

Of more concern is what might be happening with future Asus ROG *Bios updates*, what with Shamino and Andre Y. leaving Asus now


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...in addition, up here at least 'regular' RIVE are out of stock, too (I'm short an extra X79 mobo)...so may be Asus is using the RIVE BE as a replacement...the extra C$ 60 are less of a concern than overall availability of either....btw, my current 'regular' RIVE has been running the 4960X 'just fine' with DDR3 2666 and up to 5 GHz on water so I'd be happy with either RIVE and/or BE as the second mobo.
> 
> Of more concern is what might be happening with future Asus ROG *Bios updates*, what with Shamino and Andre Y. leaving Asus now


Wait, WHAT?! Where are they going??


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Wait, WHAT?! Where are they going??

































http://www.overclock.net/t/1444874/hwbot-shamino-leaves-asus-follows-andreyang-in-retirement


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...in addition, up here at least 'regular' RIVE are out of stock, too (I'm short an extra X79 mobo)...so may be Asus is using the RIVE BE as a replacement...the extra C$ 60 are less of a concern than overall availability of either....btw, my current 'regular' RIVE has been running the 4960X 'just fine' with DDR3 2666 and up to 5 GHz on water so I'd be happy with either RIVE and/or BE as the second mobo.
> 
> Of more concern is what might be happening with future Asus ROG *Bios updates*, what with Shamino and Andre Y. leaving Asus now


Always thought 2013-2014 is going to be the pinnacle of computing enthusiasts, and this pretty much just sums it up.

Oh well, time to spend some time modding mechanical keyboards now! Maybe find some DICE & LN2 pots to play with my current hardware selection and see what i can do.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Wait, WHAT?! Where are they going??


http://postimg.org/image/6eelahzu9/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

LOL spot on...

He is leaving IT all together though by the looks of it


----------



## Shogon

Happy Thanksgiving all! Before we dine on turkey and ham I have one question, does this pin circled in red appear bent / misaligned? Just got it back from Asus RMA and it was the first thing I noticed.

Thought nothing of it and used my 3930k, also putting in my 4 sticks of memory only 12 out of the 16GBs appears in the start up, but in the bios it does show all 4 slots being populated. Researching it a bit more I've narrowed it down to the CPU socket/pins as all 4 sticks work individually(tested in my z77 htpc as well), just the slot B1 doesn't recognize it on the rampage. Using 1 stick in that slot will not POST but in the other slots (A1, C1, D1) it boots. I'm positive the memory is seated properly as that seems to be the issue at times, I have a feeling it's this possible bent pin.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving all! Before we dine on turkey and ham I have one question, does this pin circled in red appear bent / misaligned? Just got it back from Asus RMA and it was the first thing I noticed.
> 
> Thought nothing of it and used my 3930k, also putting in my 4 sticks of memory only 12 out of the 16GBs appears in the start up, but in the bios it does show all 4 slots being populated. Researching it a bit more I've narrowed it down to the CPU socket/pins as all 4 sticks work individually(tested in my z77 htpc as well), just the slot B1 doesn't recognize it on the rampage. Using 1 stick in that slot will not POST but in the other slots (A1, C1, D1) it boots. I'm positive the memory is seated properly as that seems to be the issue at times, I have a feeling it's this possible bent pin.


That definitely looks out of whack. Get a tooth pick(or any other tiny tool) & try to slowly bend it back in place. I doesn't need to be perfect, just enough to catch it's contact point.

I'm convinced their's a troll down @ Asus RMA... I hear WAY too many of these stories. Single bent pin...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That definitely looks out of whack. Get a tooth pick(or any other tiny tool) & try to slowly bend it back in place. I doesn't need to be perfect, just enough to catch it's contact point.
> 
> I'm convinced their's a troll down @ Asus RMA... I hear WAY too many of these stories. Single bent pin...


Thank you for the quick reply skupples, I even showed my mom this picture (computer illiterate) and it's noticeable to her that its different from the rest. I even checked my photos of the board I sent in, nothing stood out like this single pin did.

I'll try to do that, I'm also going to send Asus an unhappy email stating the guys who do their RMA's should be more careful with a $400+ motherboard, and certainly pay for shipping if I have to RMA it again and not take 2 weeks to "repair" only to get the board back like this. Kinda sucks, I RMA'd a $40 board months ago and had no issues with the RMA, but man I'm just another example of the poor support Asus has for the high end desktop line.


----------



## skupples

@Shogon

np, just chilling while the turkey roasts!

http://www.overclock.net/t/29950/how-to-fix-bent-pins/0_50

This may help. Guy recommends using a mechanical pencil.


----------



## Shogon

I used a tooth pick like you said and moved it a bit, popped the 4930k in and viola! It shows all 16 GBs now! Hurrah!



Now I just need to fix my tuner card and I'll finally have a TV again







thank you a lot for the link skupples and the tooth pick suggestion. + rep for you friend!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I used a tooth pick like you said and moved it a bit, popped the 4930k in and viola! It shows all 16 GBs now! Hurrah!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to fix my tuner card and I'll finally have a TV again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you a lot for the link skupples and the tooth pick suggestion. + rep for you friend!













































I'm glad you resolved it so quickly~!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Congratulations good work, I know how hard it is to bend a pin, so that it works again. Top Job


----------



## Shogon

I was having doubts that whatever I did was going to work (I've never done it before), but when it showed all the memory I nearly knocked over my chair in joy and did a Russian "hurrah" from Red Orchestra 2







. I'm just glad the person who handled my board didn't do too much damage







. Now the fun begins!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Let´s rock the 4930k, i hope it´s a good one !


----------



## skupples

meh, i'm staying on this newest revision 3930k until 4930k get's into it's second or third revision.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm convinced their's a troll down @ Asus RMA... I hear WAY too many of these stories. Single bent pin...


200% sure someone is sabotaging defective product to look like user it was caused by user damage. Asus makes good products, but their RMA department deserves to have their ability to make children taken away via surgical procedures.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> 200% sure someone is sabotaging defective product to look like user it was caused by user damage. Asus makes good products, but their RMA department deserves to have their ability to make children taken away via surgical procedures.


Iv'e just heard way too many horror stories from people who are obviously not derps when it comes to socketing CPU's to believe its all user error. I'm sure some of it is, but not around these parts. It seems it's ALWAYS one pin too. Same goes for NewEgg RMA, they definitely have some one down @ the warehouse fat thumbing sockets.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> meh, i'm staying on this newest revision 3930k until 4930k get's into it's second or third revision.


I think the current 4930k are already doing much better than the 4960x sent to reviewers in August.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I think the current 4930k are already doing much better than the 4960x sent to reviewers in August.


I'm sure it is, just not enough go through all the effort of cashing in my 3930k OC for a fresh chip & selling it. Maybe in 3-6 months.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Let´s rock the 4930k, i hope it´s ab good one !


Oh it's pure trash this 4930k of mine lol, I got it the day of release from Newegg and regretted it. Craps out at 4.5 GHz, using 1.45v, yet this 3970x does 4.9 at around the same voltage, and I've had 3930ks fair way better in overclocking as well. Only good things are the low temps and wattage for a true 6 core chip, and maybe the IMC. It's going to be perfect for my HTPC, now I'll be able to render my video files without transferring them to my main PC.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sure it is, just not enough go through all the effort of cashing in my 3930k OC for a fresh chip & selling it. Maybe in 3-6 months.


Yep 3xxxk all da way man . Ivybee is total let down for extra dosh


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep 3xxxk all da way man . Ivybee is total let down for extra dosh


this pretty fresh off the press 3930k should produce decent results with all the cooling it's going to get. OH KNOW!! I won't be able to run my ram above 2133/2400!

lol... Some one just told me my purchase of Riv:BE is a waste because i'm not stocking a 4930k in it... My basic response was "this board doing great things for ivy-e is snake oil"

the only thing that can do great things for ivy-e is intel pushing better & better revisions.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Let´s rock the 4930k, i hope it´s ab good one !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's pure trash this 4930k of mine lol, I got it the day of release from Newegg and regretted it. Craps out at 4.5 GHz, using 1.45v, yet this 3970x does 4.9 at around the same voltage, and I've had 3930ks fair way better in overclocking as well. Only good things are the low temps and wattage for a true 6 core chip, and maybe the IMC. It's going to be perfect for my HTPC, now I'll be able to render my video files without transferring them to my main PC.
Click to expand...

I'm in









https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3pwc12h8s23wba/snaphsot0001.png

R4G +4930K


----------



## Faithh

Anyone else noticed an annoying bug if you shutdown your pc fully and rightafterwards you press the power button you don't get any display with Internal pll overvoltage set at auto/enabled? If you wait longer it posts perfectly. With the latest bios ofc.

Anyone who wants to try it out? So just shutdown the pc, once the lights go off etc press the power button.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3pwc12h8s23wba/snaphsot0001.png
> 
> R4G +4930K


that pi score is surprisingly low


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ yes ,this is 3D platform ,just showing stability and not trying to beat 32M pi








BTW. here is 2666

http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/266617vtight_zps77b7dd88.jpg.html


----------



## Gorki

Is there any benefit from watercooling southbridge on rive, cause I'm considering buying this EK block instead of this?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

There is benefit from the MOSFET´s cooler, when you will overclock your CPU.
I have this Kit on my RIVE http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/intel-x79/ek-fb-kit-re4-en-nickel-csq.html it´s better then your postet one.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> There is benefit from the MOSFET´s cooler, when you will overclock your CPU.
> I have this Kit on my RIVE http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/intel-x79/ek-fb-kit-re4-en-nickel-csq.html it´s better then your postet one.


I know about mosfet benefits but what about southbridge? That is my concern.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> There is benefit from the MOSFET´s cooler, when you will overclock your CPU.
> I have this Kit on my RIVE http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/intel-x79/ek-fb-kit-re4-en-nickel-csq.html it´s better then your postet one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about mosfet benefits but what about southbridge? That is my concern.
Click to expand...

There's no benefit. I have my southbridge fan disabled and temps are well under control (sub 40c, max 45c as far as I remember).


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> I know about mosfet benefits but what about southbridge? That is my concern.


The SB doesn't really produce any heat tbh. There's no real reason/advantage to WB it unless you are just wanting "the look".


----------



## coolhandluke41

all of the above are worthless for your daily OC's guys...please at list Google..this is nothing new ,all they will provide is restrictions in your loop
Bling -yes
Benefit- big fat *0*

EDIT; Ambient is the one to watch ,good exhaust fan and you good to go


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> The SB doesn't really produce any heat tbh. There's no real reason/advantage to WB it unless you are just wanting "the look".











7v or something it runs at .


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> There is benefit from the MOSFET´s cooler, when you will overclock your CPU.
> I have this Kit on my RIVE http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/intel-x79/ek-fb-kit-re4-en-nickel-csq.html it´s better then your postet one.


We would like to tell ourselves that there's a great benefit after spending all that money to buy, and time to install such waterblocks, but there really is nor practical benefit.


----------



## Gorki

I was reading before when someone else mentioned he has his sb fan disabled on his rive. Due the fact that I'm waiting for my new gpu (gathering some toys for wc rebuild) I can't confirm this theory. In hot summer days good exhaust is important no matter what...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Southbridge is only for the show not a realy benefits







but you will get only a kit with two coolers not only this for the mosfet´s.
the Mosfets will benefits from 20°C less heat thats all and only on high OC.


----------



## ugotd8

IMHO "no real benefit" is too broad a statement. An argument could be made that passively cooling the SB isn't enough. I like knowing it's idling at near ambient and silent at the same time.


----------



## doctakedooty

I don't know I got the 4930k on my rive non black edition it does well I am wanting to trade it to go back to a 3930k the temps are lower that's for sure and less power draw and higher straps and mem clocks but since I don't have high oc memory or use the straps I rather back down to a 3930k. My 4930k though seems pretty good it does [email protected] 1.38 vcoreand can do 166 strap. I usually run it at 4.3 @ 1.29 vcore with a custom loop. It does seem smoother and just like with a smaller die takes less mhz to equal higher oc sandy


----------



## Scorpion667

I noticed my PS2 keyboard doesn't work on first boot sometimes. I restart then it's back to normal. Fast boot disabled. Anyone else experience this?

It's a SS 6Gv2 so I can just take out the PS2 adapter then it works every time on USB but... I rather not have to do that.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> IMHO "no real benefit" is too broad a statement. An argument could be made that passively cooling the SB isn't enough. I like knowing it's idling at near ambient and silent at the same time.



I have stock heatsink with fan disabled and mine idle temps are similar to yours. The thing barely puts out any heat... and overclocking has no effect on the heat output of the PCH or southbridge, whatever you wanna call it.
Let's hear your argument of how passively cooling the SB isn't enough.
Also, the temps I listed before were ballpark as I was nowhere near my PC. It's actually cooler then what I listed. Max temps are 42c at 25c ambient.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Oh boy we've got idle competition going now ..I love OCN


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Oh boy we've got idle competition going now ..I love OCN


This is where you post a picture of you facepalming at us next to your LN2 dewar.

That's if you wish to deliver the lulz...









On a more serious note:

BUMP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I noticed my PS2 keyboard doesn't work on first boot sometimes. I restart then it's back to normal. Fast boot disabled. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> It's a SS 6Gv2 so I can just take out the PS2 adapter then it works every time on USB but... I rather not have to do that.


----------



## Slinky PC

I hope my feature RIVBE (still waiting to receive it for a month) will be able to overclock the i7-4960x at less at 5.2GHz on my rig or I will sue ASUS for damages as I spend $2,800 for ram.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I hope my feature RIVBE (still waiting to receive it for a month) will be able to overclock the i7-4960x at less at 5.2GHz on my rig or I will sue ASUS for damages as I spend $2,800 for ram.


were you binning the ram chips to find the highest clocking ones?


----------



## Slinky PC

Right now on my RIVE I use Corsair Dominator Platinum 2 set at 2400MHz Cl9 (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
For the RIVBE I will use G.SKILL 2 Set at 3000MHz CL12 (F3-3000C12Q-16GTXD)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Right now on my RIVE I use Corsair Dominator Platinum 2 set at 2400MHz Cl9 (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
> For the RIVBE I will use G.SKILL 2 Set at 3000MHz CL12 (F3-3000C12Q-16GTXD)


oh wow nice









i just picked up 32gb of the g.skill 2400mhz cas 9, gonna try to get them to 2600+


----------



## Slinky PC

Let me know if you will be able to use them at 2133MHz Cl8. That's how I setup my RIVE with Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M4A2400C9


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Let me know if you will be able to use them at 2133MHz Cl8. That's how I setup my RIVE with Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M4A2400C9


will do, my rive-be will be here soon, its in "packaging" at newegg right now with rush processing and overnight delivery.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053

rive black is in stock btw.


----------



## Slinky PC

Thanks mate, just get one for tomorrow as I am tired to wait for my order from CompSurce Date Placed:10/28/2013


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Thanks mate, just get one for tomorrow as I am tired to wait for my order from CompSurce Date Placed:10/28/2013


i was checking them out, i actually have a question up on their product page regarding the availability from them


----------



## broken pixel

My second RIVE died yesterday maybe the RIVEBE will be another story. Newegg has the BE in stock now.


----------



## Slinky PC

I just call newegg... if you make an order with shipping "Newegg Next Day" before 12PM PT the item usually would be shipped in the same day.


----------



## skupples

ohhh just realized that BE has PS2 plug!!!


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhh just realized that BE has PS2 plug!!!


As does the RIVE...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> As does the RIVE...


That's how I noticed... Saw some one mention it in here, & was like OHHH that's what that antiquated hole is for!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's how I noticed... Saw some one mention it in here, & was like OHHH that's what that antiquated hole is for!


Not antiquated at all. Some mechanical keyboards use ps2 for anti ghosting. My Das Keyboard uses it. Also while overclocking and messing around in the bios, sonetimes USB keyboards aren't functional so ps2 keyboards are used instead.

Asus only outs it on high en boards. Gigabyte also uses ps2, but the include it on almost every board.


----------



## DBaer

Question for you more experienced OCers
I am having a crash issue. I am running at 4.4 Ghz and I can prime95 for hours with no issue. Temps never get above 60 degrees C but when I do large file transfers from my server or when I install a large program such as a game from a DVD I occasionally get a crash. The last one showed a memory management error.
My memory is Corsair Dominator Plat 1866 32 Gb. I have my memory set to run at 1866 which I had to set manually. It wants to run at a lower speed, 1366, if I do not set it to 1866. At XMP stock setting it runs slower. Do any of you think the crashes are memory related? Is there another setting such as slightly higher voltage I should set?
I do not think it is CPU related at this modest OC especially when it is rock steady when running Prime 95. Suggestions?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Question for you more experienced OCers
> I am having a crash issue. I am running at 4.4 Ghz and I can prime95 for hours with no issue. Temps never get above 60 degrees C but when I do large file transfers from my server or when I install a large program such as a game from a DVD I occasionally get a crash. The last one showed a memory management error.
> My memory is Corsair Dominator Plat 1866 32 Gb. I have my memory set to run at 1866 which I had to set manually. It wants to run at a lower speed, 1366, if I do not set it to 1866. At XMP stock setting it runs slower. Do any of you think the crashes are memory related? Is there another setting such as slightly higher voltage I should set?
> I do not think it is CPU related at this modest OC especially when it is rock steady when running Prime 95. Suggestions?


It is quite possible that this a memory issue, if you crash to a blue screen. Try to get the bsod code (if already have not done so), and it may narrow down the culprit. You don't have to run at slower speed with xmp profile, if the memory is rated at 1866. Select the xmp profile, and set the cpu at 4.4 or 4.5 manually, and adjust the other settings such as voltages manually too.


----------



## Slinky PC

I personal recommend you to use your Corsair Dominator 1866 at 1600 Mhz


----------



## DBaer

Thanks Guys, I went back and checked my settings. I reset to XMP (I guess something else I did changed it) and set my Freq to 1600 as suggested. As before Prime 95 is still stable and temps are low. I will do a big data transfer later today and see what happens.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Question for you more experienced OCers
> I am having a crash issue. I am running at 4.4 Ghz and I can prime95 for hours with no issue. Temps never get above 60 degrees C but when I do large file transfers from my server or when I install a large program such as a game from a DVD I occasionally get a crash. The last one showed a memory management error.
> My memory is Corsair Dominator Plat 1866 32 Gb. I have my memory set to run at 1866 which I had to set manually. It wants to run at a lower speed, 1366, if I do not set it to 1866. At XMP stock setting it runs slower. Do any of you think the crashes are memory related? Is there another setting such as slightly higher voltage I should set?
> I do not think it is CPU related at this modest OC especially when it is rock steady when running Prime 95. Suggestions?


my layman experiance is when getting memory errors you have to slow down cpu, with my 64 GB you have to make compromised for stability. It has to do with IMC lottery.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Thanks Guys, I went back and checked my settings. I reset to XMP (I guess something else I did changed it) and set my Freq to 1600 as suggested. As before Prime 95 is still stable and temps are low. I will do a big data transfer later today and see what happens.


OK, it now seems stable. I ran MEMtest 86+ for a few hours, no errors. With the CPU OCed to 4400, temps are in the mid 20 degree C range. I can prime 95 for hours and no issues and temps stay in the mid to high 50's. I slowed my memory to 1600 and then transferred over 200 Gb of data from my NAS both wired and wireless, all stable. So I think my choice is either keep the memory to 1600 or increase the voltage slightly.
I will be playing with higher cpu clocks this weekend as I seem to have plenty of temp overhead but for using it, not benchmarking, just using it, it seems wickedly fast.


----------



## provost

Just use the xmp profile for 1866, and instead of adjusting timings for mem, try to manually adjust the overclock settings for your cpu. Ignore the default oc profiles in bios, as these always set higher voltages and lower mem settings.
4.4 is a relatively moderate oc, and if you have a 4930k, you should not have to worry about 1866 xmp memory, even at 32 gb.
Iv-e should is supposed to have better imc, and 1866 is relatively low frequency. So, in short, always choose xmp profile first, and set cpu oc manually. Unless, you are a ram oc guru, no point messing around with oc or timing settings for mem (except for voltage and few other tweaks, if you are extreme overclocking your cpu) as xmp does a pretty good job.
Look through some guides for 4930k overclock for manual settings. I have a couple of 3930ks, and I have never had an issue with mem on xmp 2133 doms with 3930ks oc'd to 5-5.1 on water. But, I always set my cpu overclock settings manually, and never to default oc profiles in the bios.


----------



## Ftimster

Just got notification via email newegg has the rampage black back in stock just placed my order overnight shipping they're saying i should see it in 2 days!!!!!!!! Yeeehaaaaa can't wait.....


----------



## Ftimster

Gezzz rampage be mb still in stock at newegg go guys goooooo


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Just got notification via email newegg has the rampage black back in stock just placed my order overnight shipping they're saying i should see it in 2 days!!!!!!!! Yeeehaaaaa can't wait.....


Awesome. I placed my order on tuesday, Hopully it arrives by Friday of next week, I got regular shipping.


----------



## Ftimster

yeah I figured what's 50 more bucks to get it on Monday or Tuesday waited long enough to get this mb anyway:thumb:


----------



## szeged

yep, monday delivery for me


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Awesome. I placed my order on tuesday, Hopully it arrives by Friday of next week, I got regular shipping.


Hopully it does


----------



## Maximization

i have a koolance 380i cpu block inbound, does anyone else have one? I read allot and they are saying to mount ports perpendiculer to memory dimms. Is that the best for the rampage iv extreme?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

As long as the plate inside the block runs in the same direction as the die , is how i thought it works ?


----------



## Maximization

ok


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> As long as the plate inside the block runs in the same direction as the die , is how i thought it works ?


That's my understanding too, you might want to google "strens lga2011 cpu block roundup". I recall some discussion of that in that thread.


----------



## Maximization

will do, thanks


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i have a koolance 380i cpu block inbound, does anyone else have one? I read allot and they are saying to mount ports perpendiculer to memory dimms. Is that the best for the rampage iv extreme?


yes ..you will gain some C if you run this block in horizontal/90 deg. position (you should be able to read Koolance logo without tilting your head )


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes ..you will gain some C if you run this block in horizontal/90 deg. position (you should be able to read Koolance logo without tilting your head )


Yep, this has come up before...


----------



## Maximization

mobo makes no difference looks like, got it


----------



## Kires

Is anyone doing x2 SLI and a sound card? Im trying to find out because I just ordered a PCI Express Creative Sound Blaster ZXR and I'm hoping I can fit it the black slot.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am using a killer networking card between 2 SLI 3-slot gtx 680s.. It's a little tight but it fits


----------



## leoxtxt

How necessary is a MB waterblock for my Rampage IV GENE in order to achieve a moderate/high (4.50Ghz +-) overclock on my 4930K (WC), here in Israel we have pretty high ambient temps (30-32 degrees celcius) during the summer.

ps: i've a very good air flow on my case (Corsair Air 540),


----------



## Canis-X

I am, but my cards are WB'd.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Has anyone noticed high increases in cpu temps from placing 1 vs 2 vs 4 sticks of ram in the RIVE?
> 
> I have a fully watercooled RIVE and my cpu temps increases by almost 13C from 1 stick of ram to 2 or 4 sticks.
> if I place just 1 stick I get a max of 77C ish while placing a second in any of the remaining slots increases temps to 90C ish
> 
> I do have bent and missing pins on the cpu but not sure if this could cause an issue like this?
> 
> 1 stick
> 
> 4sticks


I just replaced my H220 cpu block with a Koolance 380i (mounted horizontally, 90degrees) and added a mcp35x pump to my loop. Temps have lowered about 12-13C across the cores. The h220 block/pump are simply tie-wrapped behing my hdd cage so that I can utilized the pump. I've added a few quick connects to the loop as well. If I remove 3 of my 4 sticks of ram, temps are further reduced by another 10C ish. I'm wondering if my RIVE have anything to do with this temperature fluctuation when using 1 ram stick vs 4 sticks? or maybe the ram itself are getting way too hot when paired together.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I just replaced my H220 cpu block with a Koolance 380i (mounted horizontally, 90degrees) and added a mcp35x pump to my loop. Temps have lowered about 12-13C across the cores. The h220 block/pump are simply tie-wrapped behing my hdd cage so that I can utilized the pump. I've added a few quick connects to the loop as well. If I remove 3 of my 4 sticks of ram, temps are further reduced by another 10C ish. I'm wondering if my RIVE have anything to do with this temperature fluctuation when using 1 ram stick vs 4 sticks? or maybe the ram itself are getting way too hot when paired together.


I run 4 sticks on most of my mobos (including RIVE), and that does have an impact on temps (makes sense if you think about the extra work IMC / VCCSA have to do)...but with an extensive custom loop, I usually stay below 70 C on most stress tests


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I run 4 sticks on most of my mobos (including RIVE), and that does have an impact on temps (makes sense if you think about the extra work IMC / VCCSA have to do)...but with an extensive custom loop, I usually stay below 70 C on most stress tests


When you stress test do you have a wide temperature range across the cores? I was surprised to see 1 core reaching 77C while others are in the low 60s. I have a few bent and missing pins on my board and hoping this temp fluctuation is not caused by that. Thanks for your input


----------



## CattleCorn

Hi guys, my R4E system has been working just fine for a few months now, and all of a sudden yesterday it froze in Windows (wouldn't respond to Ctrl-Alt-Del) and I powered it off. Since then it will not boot. The fans, controller, and pump power on, the keyboard lights up all the lights, but I never get any video output.

The CPU LED light is on red, and the debug code displayed on the mobo says 00 which in the manual corresponds to "not used." So that's not helpful.

Aside from shining a flashlight all over the place and cursing, so far I've tried:

1. The green glowing BIOS reset switch on the back
2. Switching between BIOS 1 and 2 via the red button on the bottom right side of the board
3. Taking out CMOS battery, wait, and placing back in.
4. Ordering a new BIOS chip (from eBay, waiting for this to come in).

My system is fully underwater and has been working for months before having this problem, so I'd rather not tear the system down and try reseating RAM slots at this point. So if you have any suggestions that don't involve draining my loop and taking things apart, that would be awesome!

Specs:

Rampage IV Extreme (w/ waterblocks)
16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Dominator (w/ waterblocks)
i7 3930k (w/ waterblocks)
3x eVGA GTX 780 (w/ waterblocks)
Corsair AX1200
Crucial M4 512GB SSD
Windows 7 Home Premium

Thanks in advance!


----------



## broken pixel

There are two BIOS chips on the board I would not think both are bad. Have you tried the memory reset button? Maybe flash the bios in the white usb port using the link button. Formate USB to fat32 and rename the BIOS file to R4E.CAP. Insert the USB into the white port and hold down the link button until you see activity aka flashing USB light and BIOS light.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hi guys, my R4E system has been working just fine for a few months now, and all of a sudden yesterday it froze in Windows (wouldn't respond to Ctrl-Alt-Del) and I powered it off. Since then it will not boot. The fans, controller, and pump power on, the keyboard lights up all the lights, but I never get any video output.
> 
> The CPU LED light is on red, and the debug code displayed on the mobo says 00 which in the manual corresponds to "not used." So that's not helpful.
> 
> Aside from shining a flashlight all over the place and cursing, so far I've tried:
> 
> 1. The green glowing BIOS reset switch on the back
> 2. Switching between BIOS 1 and 2 via the red button on the bottom right side of the board
> 3. Taking out CMOS battery, wait, and placing back in.
> 4. Ordering a new BIOS chip (from eBay, waiting for this to come in).
> 
> My system is fully underwater and has been working for months before having this problem, so I'd rather not tear the system down and try reseating RAM slots at this point. So if you have any suggestions that don't involve draining my loop and taking things apart, that would be awesome!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Rampage IV Extreme (w/ waterblocks)
> 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Dominator (w/ waterblocks)
> i7 3930k (w/ waterblocks)
> 3x eVGA GTX 780 (w/ waterblocks)
> Corsair AX1200
> Crucial M4 512GB SSD
> Windows 7 Home Premium
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Okay ive experianced this before , 00 means something is dead .

1. CPU cactus . try another 2011 chip , if you can

2. Bios is borked . So try the other bios . If no go its time to send that sucker back to asus . Simple as that .

Sorry for your loss bro......


----------



## Gorki

CattleCorn I read too many same stories, I just hope you'll sort things out. Makes me think I might be next. Not sure why this happened with many RIVEs?









Not sure if this would help but it won't hurt to try.


----------



## Canis-X

Before you send it off, try reseating the CPU in the socket again and make sure that you do not over tighten the heatsink when you secure it down. Just a thought, had an odd issue once myself and reseating corrected it. Hope it helps.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> When you stress test do you have a wide temperature range across the cores? I was surprised to see 1 core reaching 77C while others are in the low 60s. I have a few bent and missing pins on my board and hoping this temp fluctuation is not caused by that. Thanks for your input


...it depends on the stress test (some start with 1 core before going to a crescendo of 6), but generally speaking, you should not see a variance in temps of more than 8 - 10 C between cores in a multi-threaded tests that last a few minutes (Cinebench is great for that), ie in the little 'Core Temp' app etc

...obviously, one cannot guesstimate about bent / missing pins from here, but it can also happen that you have a really concave IHS on the CPU, and/or an ill-fitting water block...try a quick re-seating of the block-to-IHS after applying slightly more MX4 or such than before (don't go overboard though with MX4 or other TIM).....a little extra TIM can fill the concave space, especially after making sure that the re-seating ('Cross torquing") is ok.

...all that said...some variance in core temps will always be there, not least as there may be 'core parking' and such...just watch it per above if it is more than 10 c over an extended test...

Good Luck and keep us up=to-date an teh progress


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...it depends on the stress test (some start with 1 core before going to a crescendo of 6), but generally speaking, you should not see a variance in temps of more than 8 - 10 C between cores in a multi-threaded tests that last a few minutes (Cinebench is great for that), ie in the little 'Core Temp' app etc
> 
> ...obviously, one cannot guesstimate about bent / missing pins from here, but it can also happen that you have a really concave IHS on the CPU, and/or an ill-fitting water block...try a quick re-seating of the block-to-IHS after applying slightly more MX4 or such than before (don't go overboard though with MX4 or other TIM).....a little extra TIM can fill the concave space, especially after making sure that the re-seating ('Cross torquing") is ok.
> 
> ...all that said...some variance in core temps will always be there, not least as there may be 'core parking' and such...just watch it per above if it is more than 10 c over an extended test...
> 
> Good Luck and keep us up=to-date an teh progress


I just finished a few hours of Prime 95. My temps were 63 64 61 60 66 62 That was after the first 30 minutes, over the period of the few hours they went up approx. an additional 5 degrees but I was on line at the same time as stressing.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hi guys, my R4E system has been working just fine for a few months now, and all of a sudden yesterday it froze in Windows (wouldn't respond to Ctrl-Alt-Del) and I powered it off. Since then it will not boot. The fans, controller, and pump power on, the keyboard lights up all the lights, but I never get any video output.
> 
> The CPU LED light is on red, and the debug code displayed on the mobo says 00 which in the manual corresponds to "not used." So that's not helpful.
> 
> Aside from shining a flashlight all over the place and cursing, so far I've tried:
> 
> 1. The green glowing BIOS reset switch on the back
> 2. Switching between BIOS 1 and 2 via the red button on the bottom right side of the board
> 3. Taking out CMOS battery, wait, and placing back in.
> 4. Ordering a new BIOS chip (from eBay, waiting for this to come in).
> 
> My system is fully underwater and has been working for months before having this problem, so I'd rather not tear the system down and try reseating RAM slots at this point. So if you have any suggestions that don't involve draining my loop and taking things apart, that would be awesome!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Rampage IV Extreme (w/ waterblocks)
> 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Dominator (w/ waterblocks)
> i7 3930k (w/ waterblocks)
> 3x eVGA GTX 780 (w/ waterblocks)
> Corsair AX1200
> Crucial M4 512GB SSD
> Windows 7 Home Premium
> 
> Thanks in advance!


As trivial as it may sound, make sure that the power connections for the 24 pin, 8 pin and 4 pin are properly connected to the mobo and psu. Take these out, and reinsert the connectors at both ends; pus and mobo, just to be sure. Check for any oxidation on the power terminals on the mobo from any earlier leaks. Oxidation takes some time. Lastly, try changing the psu power cables for mobo, if you have some extra cables or another psu.


----------



## Ftimster

Got my rive today!!


----------



## Ftimster

Gerrr ment to say rivbe!!!....


----------



## hotrod717

Just ordered the Asus RIVE-BE. Still haven't figured out which cpu to go with. Sandy-E seems to have higher oc's on ave., but Ivy-E supposedly has a stronger imc. Which is going to give me a better overall chance for a winner?? Just trying to get as much info as I can to make a sound choice. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Gerrr ment to say rivbe!!!....


Nice one dude

Here in oztralia to get the BE and 4930k i need $1300AU........

Not happenin eva


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice one dude
> 
> Here in oztralia to get the BE and 4930k i need $1300AU........
> 
> Not happenin eva


WooWt hat is bad... reminds me @ my place. LOL.

New bios is out:
Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 4701
Improve system stability.

Anyone tried it? It's been a while now I almost forgot what bios is on my RIVE while I'm waiting for my WC parts (and new gpu)....

I'm asking cause I'm interested are they update memory presets like those on BE, those look very nice indeed. Me wonts...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> WooWt hat is bad... reminds me @ my place. LOL.
> 
> New bios is out:
> Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 4701
> Improve system stability.
> 
> Anyone tried it? It's been a while now I almost forgot what bios is on my RIVE while I'm waiting for my WC parts (and new gpu)....
> 
> I'm asking cause I'm interested are they update memory presets like those on BE, those look very nice indeed. Me wonts...


Its all fine and dandy having those extra dram presets but if your chips imc is ordinary...........


----------



## alancsalt

Which bios has Not said "Improve system stability."

Lost credibility..


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which bios has Not said "Improve system stability."
> 
> Lost credibility..


So true lol. I rarely bother with BIOS updates to be honest.

I think I might try to RMA my 3930k. I have the tuning plan but my issue is covered under warranty I believe.

The chip has ALWAYS ran VERY hot compared to others in identical cooling conditions i.e same ambient temp, same cooler, same volts. It's just I always put a good or half decent AIO cooler on it like H100 back in the day and H220 afterwards so I didn't have temp problems with those two. Kept it under 85c during Prime95, sub 70c gaming.

Now that I am waiting for my RMA on the H220 I am using a Hyper 212 evo (first time air cooling the chip) and I literally have to undervolt the chip at stock clocks to keep it from reaching 90c in Prime Blend. I know it's crazy. I didn't believe it myself and I thought I did something terribly wrong. I know how to apply thermal paste very well and most of my applications are within 1c of each other (pea sized in the middle, let the clamping pressure do the work) as I've been building since '06. I've applied thermal paste thousands of times.

So after multiple reseats (6 or 7) with Gelid GC Extreme purchased recently I settled on the best one so far and check this out:

Ambient = 25c
Prime Blend 90% memory
Hyper 212 stock fan @ 100%, plenty of airflow in the case. 2 intakes 3 exhaust, sidepanel open. Side panel closed = higher temps regardless if I run positive or negative pressure.

3930k 3.6Ghz (stock multi)
1.15v = 85c after 15 minutes
1.2v = 91c after 15 minutes
Here's the catch: Stock volts on the chip = 1.26v
I won't even dare Prime at stock volts with this temporary cooler.

The chip IS concave for sure, knew this for over a year as I put a razor blade with a light behind it and light shined through right in middle of IHS. This definitely creates a pooling effect in my thermal paste applications unless I use a slightly convex type base such as the one on the H220. It's sort of like the raystorm block in the sense that it's bowed in the middle.
I'm going to try another socket 2011 compatible mid range cooler (any suggestions?) to show Intel that it's not a faulty cooler issue. I can probably get it to throttle at stock volts with the Hyper 212. I checked the base if the cooler with a razor blade and it's definitely flat. Upon removing the heatsink the application looked ok, plenty of transparent surface area in the middle of the CPU.

Needless to say my trusty old RIVE might be very lonely for a while =(


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> So true lol. I rarely bother with BIOS updates to be honest.
> 
> I think I might try to RMA my 3930k. I have the tuning plan but my issue is covered under warranty I believe.
> 
> The chip has ALWAYS ran VERY hot compared to others in identical cooling conditions i.e same ambient temp, same cooler, same volts. It's just I always put a good or half decent AIO cooler on it like H100 back in the day and H220 afterwards so I didn't have temp problems with those two. Kept it under 80 during Prime95, sub 70c gaming.
> 
> Now that I am waiting for my RMA on the H220 I am using a Hyper 212 evo (first time air cooling the chip) and I literally have to undervolt the chip at stock clocks to keep it from reaching 90c in Prime Blend. I know it's crazy. I didn't believe it myself and I thought I did something terribly wrong. I know how to apply thermal paste very well and most of my applications are within 1c of each other (pea sized in the middle, let the clamping pressure do the work) as I've been building since '06. I've applied thermal paste thousands of times.
> 
> So after multiple reseats (6 or 7) I settled on the best one so far and check this out:
> 
> Ambient = 25c
> Prime Blend 90% memory
> Hyper 212 stock fan @ 100%, plenty of airflow in the case
> 
> 3930k 3.6Ghz (stock multi)
> 1.15v = 85c after 15 minutes
> 1.2v = 91c after 15 minutes
> Here's the catch: Stock volts on the chip = 1.26v
> I won't even dare Prime at stock volts.
> 
> The chip IS concave for sure, knew this for over a year as I put a razor blade with a light behind it and light shined through right in middle of IHS. This definately creates a pooling effect in my thermal paste applications unless I use a slightly convex type base such as the one on the H220.
> I'm going to try another socket 2011 compatible mid range cooler (any suggestions?) to show Intel that it's not a cooler fault here. I can probably get it to throttle at stock volts with the Hyper 212. I checked the base if the cooler with a razor blade and it's definitely flat.
> 
> Needless to say my trusty old RIVE might be very lonely for a while =(


That is not normal. Bad H220 ? I had a hyper212 or some other basic cooler on my 3930k when I first got it and never got those temps at stock.

Can you post a screenshot of AIDA64 sensors page while running prime ? Thinking your VTT and or VCCSA may be too high.

Of course, you could always turn on your PCH fan,


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> So true lol. I rarely bother with BIOS updates to be honest.
> 
> I think I might try to RMA my 3930k. I have the tuning plan but my issue is covered under warranty I believe.
> 
> The chip has ALWAYS ran VERY hot compared to others in identical cooling conditions i.e same ambient temp, same cooler, same volts. It's just I always put a good or half decent AIO cooler on it like H100 back in the day and H220 afterwards so I didn't have temp problems with those two. Kept it under 80 during Prime95, sub 70c gaming.
> 
> Now that I am waiting for my RMA on the H220 I am using a Hyper 212 evo (first time air cooling the chip) and I literally have to undervolt the chip at stock clocks to keep it from reaching 90c in Prime Blend. I know it's crazy. I didn't believe it myself and I thought I did something terribly wrong. I know how to apply thermal paste very well and most of my applications are within 1c of each other (pea sized in the middle, let the clamping pressure do the work) as I've been building since '06. I've applied thermal paste thousands of times.
> 
> So after multiple reseats (6 or 7) I settled on the best one so far and check this out:
> 
> Ambient = 25c
> Prime Blend 90% memory
> Hyper 212 stock fan @ 100%, plenty of airflow in the case
> 
> 3930k 3.6Ghz (stock multi)
> 1.15v = 85c after 15 minutes
> 1.2v = 91c after 15 minutes
> Here's the catch: Stock volts on the chip = 1.26v
> I won't even dare Prime at stock volts.
> 
> The chip IS concave for sure, knew this for over a year as I put a razor blade with a light behind it and light shined through right in middle of IHS. This definately creates a pooling effect in my thermal paste applications unless I use a slightly convex type base such as the one on the H220.
> I'm going to try another socket 2011 compatible mid range cooler (any suggestions?) to show Intel that it's not a cooler fault here. I can probably get it to throttle at stock volts with the Hyper 212. I checked the base if the cooler with a razor blade and it's definitely flat.
> 
> Needless to say my trusty old RIVE might be very lonely for a while =(
> 
> 
> 
> That is not normal. Bad H220 ? I had a hyper212 or some other basic cooler on my 3930k when I first got it and never got those temps at stock.
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of AIDA64 sensors page while running prime ? Thinking your VTT and or VCCSA may be too high.
> 
> Of course, you could always turn on your PCH fan,
Click to expand...

Ah yeah the H220 pump died but it's okay replacement is on the way. My shutdown macro shuts off the PC when any core reaches 85c in realtemp so no damage was done =)
Temps were higher then what they should be with H220 but I could still keep it under control. My daily OC was 4.5Ghz 1.34v which gave me load temps of about 78c on hottest core during Prime95 Blend. For an H220 running AP-15's this is higher than usual from what I've seen.

My VCCSA and VTT are actually very low, I tweaked them measuring with a DMM and both are set to 1.04v ACTUAL measured voltage. This was enough for 2133 CL10 Prime95 stable on my half decent IMC. Also CPU PLL is rock solid at 1.4v. Had it like this for a year with no issues.

PSH PCH fan. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Ah yeah the H220 pump died but it's okay replacement is on the way. My shutdown macro shuts off the PC when any core reaches 85c in realtemp so no damage was done =)
> Temps were higher then what they should be with H220 but I could still keep it under control. My daily OC was 4.5Ghz 1.34v which gave me load temps of about 78c on hottest core during Prime95 Blend. For an H220 running AP-15's this is higher than usual from what I've seen.
> 
> My VCCSA and VTT are actually very low, I tweaked them measuring with a DMM and both are set to 1.04v ACTUAL meaured voltage. This was enough for 2133 CL10 on my half decent IMC. Also CPU PLL is rock solid at 1.4v. Had it like this for a year with no issues.
> 
> PSH PCH fan. Ain't nobody got time for that!


Fair enough. Only other thing I can think of is that thermal paste application. I've had good results with using the X method rather than the pea method, FWIW.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Ah yeah the H220 pump died but it's okay replacement is on the way. My shutdown macro shuts off the PC when any core reaches 85c in realtemp so no damage was done =)
> Temps were higher then what they should be with H220 but I could still keep it under control. My daily OC was 4.5Ghz 1.34v which gave me load temps of about 78c on hottest core during Prime95 Blend. For an H220 running AP-15's this is higher than usual from what I've seen.
> 
> My VCCSA and VTT are actually very low, I tweaked them measuring with a DMM and both are set to 1.04v ACTUAL meaured voltage. This was enough for 2133 CL10 on my half decent IMC. Also CPU PLL is rock solid at 1.4v. Had it like this for a year with no issues.
> 
> PSH PCH fan. Ain't nobody got time for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Only other thing I can think of is that thermal paste application. I've had good results with using the X method rather than the pea method, FWIW.
Click to expand...

I've tried X, horizontal line, vertical line, pea sized dab, bigger dab, smaller dab. Believe me I am the most OCD person you've ever met with my remounts. For Hyper 212 it has vertical direct heatpipes with small gaps in between so a horizontal line tends to work best as the clamping pressure tends to push the thermal paste vertically along the heatpipes from what I've noticed. It's kind of like the NH-D14 how it has vertical ridges along the contact area supposedly to help spread the paste outwards.

After about 100-120 thermal paste applications on this chip (OCD, umad?







) I'be become acquainted with it. For example my chip hates perfectly flat based coolers like the H100, Hyper 212 because the concave IHS creates like a crevice in which the TIM "pools" starting from the middle of the IHS going upwards and stops close to the top edge. Thermal paste tends to act as an isolator if the layer is too thick, and essentially that's what happens to half the IHS surface area directly above the die when I use a flat base cooler.

I appreciate you trying to help!









I'll see what Intel has to say. Even if I get a terrible clocker there's always LN2 fun + Tuning Plan swap.

Sorry I've drifted way off topic with this. Was venting I guess. Mod feel free to delete my posts. RIVE WOO! It's red and black and... reliable! Just pray that Asus RMA dept doesnt bend your pins and call you out for user damage if it dies haha!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which bios has Not said "Improve system stability."
> 
> Lost credibility..
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
Click to expand...

I just wish i knew what system they are on about Sandybee or Ivybee


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which bios has Not said "Improve system stability."
> 
> Lost credibility..
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish i knew what system they are on about Sandybee or Ivybee
Click to expand...

Yeah, but have you ever found oneof these bios updates to "Improve system stability." ?

I've never noticed an improvement.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which bios has Not said "Improve system stability."
> 
> Lost credibility..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but have you ever found oneof these bios updates to "Improve system stability." ?
> 
> I've never noticed an improvement.


LOL








I wish they had more detailed changelog, even though it's just typo fix. It would be more transparent and clear to users, so they would actually know what's changed, otherwise...no point.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Here's the catch: Stock volts on the chip = 1.26v


get rid of this chip ,you wasting your time and money


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they had more detailed changelog, even though it's just typo fix. It would be more transparent and clear to users, so they would actually know what's changed, otherwise...no point.


I ve never had a update that was better than the last , always seems to want more vcore









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> get rid of this chip ,you wasting your time and money


I wouldnt even use a hexy without a full custom w/loop . The wattages these things draw underload is phenomal , good cooling is essential


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I wouldnt even use a hexy without a full custom w/loop . The wattages these things draw underload is phenomal , good cooling is essential


Well, to be fair, IB-e's run remarkably cool and at incredibly low voltage at stock clock. It's not until you crank up the overclock that they heat up.

But yeah, if you're looking to squeeze max performance out of a hexacore chip, you're gonna need custom cooling.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Well, to be fair, IB-e's run remarkably cool and at incredibly low voltage at stock clock. It's not until you crank up the overclock that they heat up.
> 
> But yeah, if you're looking to squeeze max performance out of a hexacore chip, you're gonna need custom cooling.


1,3 under air 1,4 under water.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Well, to be fair, IB-e's run remarkably cool and at incredibly low voltage at stock clock. It's not until you crank up the overclock that they heat up.
> 
> But yeah, if you're looking to squeeze max performance out of a hexacore chip, you're gonna need custom cooling.


Agree. But some of these 4xxx chips are not very good OCers and you need to push too much voltage through them to get anywhere. There you might not even yet be limited by cooling when we are talking about 4.4 - 4.6 GHz, depends what temps you like to see... I don't know if a bit lower temps would play a key factor in overclockability though, it's hard to believe. From what I've read there are people who can't hit even 4.3 GHz, of course not all of us are overclockers, I'm not an OC-expert either.

My 3960X has max temp 91 degrees C and my 4960X respectively has 95 degrees C.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Agree. But some of these 4xxx chips are not very good OCers and you need to push too much voltage through them to get anywhere. There you might not even yet be limited by cooling when we are talking about 4.4 - 4.6 GHz, depends what temps you like to see... I don't know if a bit lower temps would play a key factor in overclockability though, it's hard to believe. From what I've read there are people who can't hit even 4.3 GHz, of course not all of us are overclockers, I'm not an OC-expert either.
> 
> My 3960X has max temp 91 degrees C and my 4960X respectively has 95 degrees C.


From what I gather keeping up with several forums, a LOT of the overclocking problems you hear about on Ivy Bridge-e chips is actually due to unoptimized BIOS. Apparently IB-e runs a lot differently than SB-e, and most manufacturers' boards just aren't optimized for it. The shining exception being, of course, Asus. Take one of those people who can't achieve 4.3ghz on their 4930K and put them on a RIVE and suddenly they're at 4.6ghz with no problem. *MOST* of them.

Early binning showed that roughly half of 4930K's can do 4.6ghz at 1.4v; ~20% can do better, and about 20% do worse. With the remaining 10% being the extremes of both spectrums (4.8ghz+ or can't do 4.3ghz). As far as I know, that's about the same statistics as SB-e; BETTER if you take into account that IB-e has a ~200mhz advantage over SB-e built in.


----------



## anubis1127

Anybody using a RIVG with an IB-e CPU? Thinking about getting the combo to stuff into my FT03. Have the Asus BIOS matured enough to try a 4930k with that board?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody using a RIVG with an IB-e CPU? Thinking about getting the combo to stuff into my FT03. Have the Asus BIOS matured enough to try a 4930k with that board?


From what ive seen the answer to your question is......... NO


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody using a RIVG with an IB-e CPU? Thinking about getting the combo to stuff into my FT03. Have the Asus BIOS matured enough to try a 4930k with that board?


rolling 4930k @ 4.5 +2600-16gb


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

What bios do you guys recommned? 4820k R4E


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Always the newest, ASUS make so many chances the last time i think the last one for which Improve stability. 4701


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Always the newest, ASUS make so many chances the last time i think the last one for which Improve stability. 4701


There are many, myself included who would disagree with that advice.
Many times a new BIOS has ruined a perfectly good overclock - becoming unstable or different uneccesary voltage adjustments imposed.
More info is required on the system looking for BIOS upgrade.
I personally won't recommend one over another but I am sure some with the knowledge will - and if you're lucky with supporting evidence why to run one BIOS over another


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> rolling 4930k @ 4.5 +2600-16gb


Excellent. I'm going to get it. The guy I traded my 3930k to has it working with a RIVG, and some G.Skill 2400 RAM, and is willing to sell me the whole lot for $550 with 6 AP-14s. I still have an instore warranty on that 3930k, so I can trade it up for a 4930k for cheap. Seems like too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## kamyk155

New bios is great for me guys - before i try all bios from asus site.
With old bios I can OC my 4930k to 4.4GHz with 1.305V in bios and LLC ultra high or 4.5GHz with 1,385V LLC ultra high.
In stress testing - 1.305V = 1.32-1,33V in windows or 4.5GHz 1,385V = 1,42-1,43V in windows.
Now with new 4701 bios I can do 4.5GHz 1,350V (in bios) = 1,380V in windows when running Prime95 or LinX.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> New bios is great for me guys - before i try all bios from asus site.
> With old bios I can OC my 4930k to 4.4GHz with 1.305V in bios and LLC ultra high or 4.5GHz with 1,385V LLC ultra high.
> In stress testing - 1.305V = 1.32-1,33V in windows or 4.5GHz 1,385V = 1,42-1,43V in windows.
> Now with new 4701 bios I can do 4.5GHz 1,350V (in bios) = 1,380V in windows when running Prime95 or LinX.


Nice, I"ll start with the latest then.


----------



## Kimir

Oh, I'm still with the 4206, it's been long since I looked at bios update, guess I'll try the new one soon™.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Your funny bro


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> There are many, myself included who would disagree with that advice.
> Many times a new BIOS has ruined a perfectly good overclock - becoming unstable or different uneccesary voltage adjustments imposed.
> More info is required on the system looking for BIOS upgrade.
> I personally won't recommend one over another but I am sure some with the knowledge will - and if you're lucky with supporting evidence why to run one BIOS over another


If it aint broke.........

I use 3602 for sandybee the last good one . 4004 required more vcore for 3930k and 3820


----------



## deafboy

Anyone on here using all 8-pwm fan headers?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Testing new bioses ,I start getting random shot-downs just like in the other thread







,it seems to me like the AUTO rules when OCing needs to mature ..don't juice it if you don't have to guys







,try to keep this chips as cool as possible on AIR/H20 and you will be fine


CPU LLC -Ultra High should be fine but try to keep ;
VCCSA LLC (High only )
CPU Voltage Freq. (Auto if you can )

for RAM "Optimized" Auto rule works well

if you overheat the platform shot-downs will follow,offset is still impassible on this mobo









for stability testing XTU (5 ~20min ) should enough


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Testing new bioses ,I start getting random shot-downs just like in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,it seems to me like the AUTO rules when OCing needs to mature ..don't juice it if you don't have to guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,try to keep this chips as cool as possible on AIR/H20 and you will be fine
> 
> CPU LLC -Ultra High should be fine but try to keep ;
> VCCSA LLC (High only )
> CPU Voltage Freq. (Auto if you can )
> 
> for RAM "Optimized" Auto rule works well
> 
> if you overheat the platform shot-downs will follow,offset is still impassible on this mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for stability testing XTU (5 ~20min ) should enough


What on earth are you talking about? RIVE bios is the most mature X79 bios on the market, and offset works fine.


----------



## coolhandluke41

SB-E+ RIVE is the "most mature X79".. but Ive-E+ Gene needs to mature , most of us don't have 4.7 chip and yes offset suck on this platform period (you don't need to run offset @ 4.0~4.2 but around 4.4 or 4.5 would be nice)

EDIT; please enlighten me ,..show me the way









EDIT 2 ; almost forgot ,the new RAMPAGE IV GENE BIOS *4601* will come with new set of RAM pre-sets


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> SB-E+ RIVE is the "most mature X79".. but Ive-E+ Gene needs to mature , most of us don't have 4.7 chip and yes offset suck on this platform period (you don't need to run offset @ 4.0~4.2 but around 4.4 or 4.5 would be nice)
> 
> EDIT; please enlighten me ,..show me the way


Please say you are NOT using offset mode and AUTO on vcore voltage. I've been using offset mode since I got my SB-E, one of the first things I learned to do was to set LLC to AUTO and set vcore to +0.005 or -0.005 and adjust from there. Never AUTO vcore offset when using offset mode.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody using a RIVG with an IB-e CPU? Thinking about getting the combo to stuff into my FT03. Have the Asus BIOS matured enough to try a 4930k with that board?


I have been using a 4860X in my RIVE for over a month now...verified at 5 GHZ ( http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club ), but 4.750GHz (strap125) or 4.833 GHZ i(strap167) are my daily setup...normally, my 3970X lives in the RIVE and the 4960X is supposed to reside in the RIVE BE (which was confirmed for me last week, but still hasn't arrived...)

Typically, the Ivy-e spots the SB-E between 150 and 250 MHz in bench performance in the same setup which includes DDR3 2666 and a very large custom w-c loop for either CPU so 4750/Ivy-e is roughly equal to 5/SB-e...Ivy-e is of course VERY sensitive to LLC setting, temps, VCCSA VTT...

Bottom line for my experience is that as long as you have a recent BIOS (4500 series or younger), strong cooling and good memory, Ivy-e works just fine in the 'standard' RIVE


----------



## marc0053

Since updating to bio 4701, I reduced my offset from +0.06V to +0.04V vcore for 4.7GHz and been stable for 2 days now. Haven't tried lowering yet.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> SB-E+ RIVE is the "most mature X79".. but Ive-E+ Gene needs to mature , most of us don't have 4.7 chip and yes offset suck on this platform period (you don't need to run offset @ 4.0~4.2 but around 4.4 or 4.5 would be nice)
> 
> EDIT; please enlighten me ,..show me the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2 ; almost forgot ,the new RAMPAGE IV GENE BIOS *4601* will come with new set of RAM pre-sets


Oooohhh i like those Hynix presets









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I have been using a 4860X in my RIVE for over a month now...verified at 5 GHZ ( http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club ), but 4.750GHz (strap125) or 4.833 GHZ i(strap167) are my daily setup...normally, my 3970X lives in the RIVE and the 4960X is supposed to reside in the RIVE BE (which was confirmed for me last week, but still hasn't arrived...)
> 
> Typically, the Ivy-e spots the SB-E between 150 and 250 MHz in bench performance in the same setup which includes DDR3 2666 and a very large custom w-c loop for either CPU so 4750/Ivy-e is roughly equal to 5/SB-e...Ivy-e is of course VERY sensitive to LLC setting, temps, VCCSA VTT...
> 
> Bottom line for my experience is that as long as you have a recent BIOS (4500 series or younger), strong cooling and good memory, Ivy-e works just fine in the 'standard' RIVE


Gidday there joa benching hard and well eh . Keep those bot subs coming in ..... im not far behind you


----------



## marc0053

What are maximum voltage I could run through ram before risking of frying this board or ram stick?
Mostly for benching then I would return to 1.65V
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231522


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> What are maximum voltage I could run through ram before risking of frying this board or ram stick?
> Mostly for benching then I would return to 1.65V
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231522


This look like Hynix ,if you looking for benching kit ,look for 2600c10 Samsung (TridentX) which should be affordable still ,they can take 2.2v on air ,Im benching some of them right now ,will post a screene in a few

2800


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> This look like Hynix ,if you looking for benching kit ,look for 2600c10 Samsung (TridentX) which should be affordable still ,they can take 2.2v on air ,Im benching some of them right now ,will post a screene in a few


Thanks for the info, I may have to sell these and get a pair of tridentX


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you plan on clocking 3930K you won't have much fun ,2600 is about all you can get but the Ive-E is another story


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> SB-E+ RIVE is the "most mature X79".. but Ive-E+ Gene needs to mature , most of us don't have 4.7 chip and yes offset suck on this platform period (you don't need to run offset @ 4.0~4.2 but around 4.4 or 4.5 would be nice)
> 
> EDIT; please enlighten me ,..show me the way


I'm not sure how the GENE bios might differ from RIVE, but it can't be all that different. I'm running offset just fine, absolutely stable at 4.7ghz, as are a lot of other people.

It's really simple once you understand it -- your Offset is quite simply stable voltage (at 100% load) minus VID. If your chip's VID is 1.25v, but you need 1.4v to be stable at 4.6ghz, then you would set Offset +0.15 (1.4v - 1.25v = +0.15v) and multi to x46. Done. Lickity split. All you have to know is your VID, which you can figure out by booting with your multi at 46 and Offset AUTO and observing HWMonitor, and your stable voltage, which you find by good old fashioned trial & error overclocking.

The trick is finding a Manual overclock that is stable first, and THEN fashioning an Offset to achieve that voltage. I think a lot of people try to jump right into Offset, which isn't very likely to work unless you're just plain lucky.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Anyone on here using all 8-pwm fan headers?


Or using any of them for that matter...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> SB-E+ RIVE is the "most mature X79".. but Ive-E+ Gene needs to mature , most of us don't have 4.7 chip and yes offset suck on this platform period (you don't need to run offset @ 4.0~4.2 but around 4.4 or 4.5 would be nice)
> 
> EDIT; please enlighten me ,..show me the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the GENE bios might differ from RIVE, but it can't be all that different. I'm running offset just fine, absolutely stable at 4.7ghz, as are a lot of other people.
> 
> It's really simple once you understand it -- your Offset is quite simply stable voltage (at 100% load) minus VID. If your chip's VID is 1.25v, but you need 1.4v to be stable at 4.6ghz, then you would set Offset +0.15 (1.4v - 1.25v = +0.15v) and multi to x46. Done. Lickity split. All you have to know is your VID, which you can figure out by booting with your multi at 46 and Offset AUTO and observing HWMonitor, and your stable voltage, which you find by good old fashioned trial & error overclocking.
> 
> The trick is finding a Manual overclock that is stable first, and THEN fashioning an Offset to achieve that voltage. I think a lot of people try to jump right into Offset, which isn't very likely to work unless you're just plain lucky.
Click to expand...

apparently you missed what's in my sig ..









EDIT; I wil give another shot when I will have more time ..I get discouraged when trying to set my RAM @ 2600 XMP which requires 125 BCLK,offset works @ 100 tho
BTW.my max freq. on air is x46...I did try 1.45v


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Why wouldn't you use your power headers?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> apparently you missed what's in my sig ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; I wil give another shot when I will have more time ..I get discouraged when trying to set my RAM @ 2600 XMP which requires 125 BCLK,offset works @ 100 tho
> BTW.my max freq. on air is x46...I did try 1.45v


Ah, yeah, offset doesn't work with BCLK oc.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Really, in my offset work with BCLK overclocking and I also have the latest BIOS on it,
I think this questionable statement, makes no sense something.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Ah, yeah, offset doesn't work with BCLK oc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Really, in my offset work with BCLK overclocking and I also have the latest BIOS on it,
> I think this questionable statement, makes no sense something.


Offset definitely work with BCLK overclock but they don't work when using STRAP 125, 166, etc.

P/S: @alancsalt, may I know in what sub-section in the forum I can ask help about fuse box & circuit breaker? The kind of question I want to ask, for example, can I connect my computer (crossfire, a lot of power requirement), 2HP air conditioning, refrigerator & water heater to the same circuit breaker (20 amp).


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Or using any of them for that matter...


yeah i am using 3 of them including cpu header


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Offset definitely work with BCLK overclock but they don't work when using STRAP 125, 166, etc.
> 
> P/S: @alancsalt, may I know in what sub-section in the forum I can ask help about fuse box & circuit breaker? The kind of question I want to ask, for example, can I connect my computer (crossfire, a lot of power requirement), 2HP air conditioning, refrigerator & water heater to the same circuit breaker (20 amp).


What is the size of the air conditioning (BTU or w)? They run at 127 v or 220 v? Do you have the specs and data sheets printed on the air conditioning units?

I am not in US but I would say no to that brother...You would need to beef up the circuit breaker or separate the circuit in to more lines. For Air conditioning alone here in Brazil the recommendation is at least 20 A for each air conditioning since some units can reach up 12 or 16 A (in order to have around 20% of margin).

Hope that helps.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What is the size of the air conditioning (BTU or w)? They run at 127 v or 220 v? Do you have the specs and data sheets printed on the air conditioning units?
> 
> I am not in US but I would say no to that brother...You would need to beef up the circuit breaker or separate the circuit in to more lines. For Air conditioning alone here in Brazil the recommendation is at least 20 A for each air conditioning since some units can reach up 12 or 16 A (in order to have around 20% of margin).
> 
> Hope that helps.


12830 BTU/h & it run at 220 - 240V.

Thanks. Electrician coming tomorrow. Going to do wiring separate circuit just for my computer & also dedicated circuit for the A/C unit.


----------



## Canis-X

I ran two dedicated 20A lines to my office and haven't tripped the breaker since. Wise investment IMO, saved a lot of frustration!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I ran two dedicated 20A lines to my office and haven't tripped the breaker since. Wise investment IMO, saved a lot of frustration!


I burned one circuit breaker one time & last night melted power socket while playing BF4. The latter I admit my mistake using regular cable extension reel instead of the "heavy duty" one. I just loose multi-gpu-virginity a couple days ago, honestly doesn't cross my mine to properly check the power requirement.


----------



## Canis-X

Ouch! I ran the lines myself, the circuit breaker box is right below my office so it wasn't that hard....made a bit of a mess cutting through drywall (sheet-rock), had it all done in a day though.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I ran two dedicated 20A lines to my office and haven't tripped the breaker since. Wise investment IMO, saved a lot of frustration!


Nice. I'd love to run a 20A dedicated to my home office/computer room but it's on the 3rd floor and my breaker panel is on the 1st floor. Each is on opposite sides of the house also.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beryspymii*
> 
> I want to go SB-E, but I do not want a 980X and R3E sitting around unused that I paid alot of money for. Not to mention I would also upgrade my GPU so I would have a GTX480 gathering dust


Build a second computer like I did?


----------



## Gorki

I have one dumb question, since this is my _first_ time I'll be placing WB on mbo and gpu I was wondering should I use thermal paste or use thermal rubber for mosfets/memory contact?








Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Your water blok should come with instructions and enough thermal pad. Generally Thermal compound on the GPU and pads on the rest.....


----------



## Gorki

Cool thanks. I assume 1mm thick pad would be enough for both?

Edit: I found block manual that states 0.5mm is enough, same goes for gpu. EK manual is quite good since includes exact tim dimensions. Now I only need to find shop in europe that sells Fujipoly Extreme. Frozen has it but shipping is....







so that is my last option.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Nice. I'd love to run a 20A dedicated to my home office/computer room but it's on the 3rd floor and my breaker panel is on the 1st floor. Each is on opposite sides of the house also.


If you have an attic, it wouldn't be as hard as you think. Time consuming....absolutely.....lots of dry wall patching and painting afterward....yep, but worth it if you are tripping breakers.







Also, to go along with the painting, if the Mrs is looking for some different colors on the walls in the rooms that you are going to be working in, this is an excellent excuse.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Build a second computer like I did?


beryspymii is spam bot.


----------



## marc0053

Just got a 3970x and the turbo seems buggy with the new bios 3970x.
I have a 4.7GHz overclock and the multiplier immediately drops when upon cpu load.
Actually got lower physics score in firestrike compared to my 3930k at 4.7GHz.

Changed back to bios 4206 and it fixed the problem


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> If you have an attic, it wouldn't be as hard as you think. Time consuming....absolutely.....lots of dry wall patching and painting afterward....yep, but worth it if you are tripping breakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to go along with the painting, if the Mrs is looking for some different colors on the walls in the rooms that you are going to be working in, this is an excellent excuse.


I have vaulted ceilings so I don't really have an attic. I ran CAT6A through the house and that was a major pain. I could run a Romex to the office but it would be run in parallel with the networking cable and that's far from ideal.


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone using "Turbo Vcore" app on Gene IV and where I can download it from ?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I have vaulted ceilings so I don't really have an attic. I ran CAT6A through the house and that was a major pain. I could run a Romex to the office but it would be run in parallel with the networking cable and that's far from ideal.


Bummer! Very true on the running parallel. If I every build my own house though..... adequate power, wired network, geothermal cooling and anything else I can think of would be included at the design stage...LOL


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Bummer! Very true on the running parallel. If I every build my own house though..... adequate power, wired network, geothermal cooling and anything else I can think of would be included at the design stage...LOL


I'm with you 100%.


----------



## Volkswagen

The 4930K and perhaps the Gene MATX Board- good combination? Any issues I should be aware off before I go ahead and pull the trigger on the mobo?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 12830 BTU/h & it run at 220 - 240V.
> 
> Thanks. Electrician coming tomorrow. Going to do wiring separate circuit just for my computer & also dedicated circuit for the A/C unit.


Hmmmm thats a interesting mod








Betya didnt think you would have to re-wire house to overclock 290's







LooooL


----------



## ProfeZZor X

No doubt this has probably been asked and answered a thousand times in other forums, but seeing as this is not really specific to a video card or motherboard, I thought I'd ask:

I'm in the process of ordering more water cooling stuff to finish my new build, only this time around I'd like to flip my Titan upwards in order for the coolant to be visible through the acrylic block. I know there are a number of PCIe risers/extenders out there and a number of hard core modders that have done this to their custom builds, but if anyone has done one with their RIVE, I'd like to know which brand and part was used to achieve this.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424387/gallery-build-log-ultimate-wall-mount-rig-maxxplanck-v2-completed/270#post_21397447

This epic build talks about the ups and downs of risers. Also shows what brand he went with.


----------



## DBaer

I have a simple question regarding the free Assassins creed download. The site will not let me download without a credit card. This is a free download, the check out shows $0.00 so why do I need a credit card. I can not even contact their service without a membership and for that they also want a credit card. There is no way in hell that I am giving them my cc as I am not buying anything from them.
To me this is scam like. I do not get mad often but I am FURIOUS.
Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## JottaD

One more to the club


----------



## JFAmill

Another one to the club guys!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/mf9hq8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFAmill*
> 
> Another one to the club guys!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mf9hq8


----------



## D749

So I went to remove my two CaseLab USB 3.0 cables from my R4E this weekend and this is what happened...

*

Is there some sort of secret to getting these darn cables to release?









*No pins appeared to have been damaged during the photographing of this incident.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7




----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> So I went to remove my two CaseLab USB 3.0 cables from my R4E this weekend and this is what happened...
> 
> *
> 
> Is there some sort of secret to getting these darn cables to release?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No pins appeared to have been damaged during the photographing of this incident.


Happened to me as well. Two handed with a finger holding the red base while gently rocking the connector out seems to work.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Happened to me as well. Two handed with a finger holding the red base while gently rocking the connector out seems to work.


same with me....was able to put it back in.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> same with me....was able to put it back in.


Is (was) it not soldered in?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

It is not soldered in... strictly compression. Sad....I know.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Happened to me as well. Two handed with a finger holding the red base while gently rocking the connector out seems to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> same with me....was able to put it back in.


This happened to you both with generic internal USB 3.0 cables or the ones from CaseLabs? I was using the ones from CaseLabs. I plan to test this out with some generic USB 3.0 cables when I get a chance.


----------



## DBaer

This was a good thing to know, thanks. If I have to disconnect one of my USB 3 hubs I will know to be aware of this and be careful.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Yes. Using 3.0 cable from the Caselabs front panel.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> This happened to you both with generic internal USB 3.0 cables or the ones from CaseLabs? I was using the ones from CaseLabs. I plan to test this out with some generic USB 3.0 cables when I get a chance.


Happened to me on the 900d USB cable.


----------



## rkinslo

I like to join rkinslo

http://valid.canardpc.com/fncs0g

http://valid.canardpc.com/fncs0g


----------



## D749

So I was working on my PC and noticed that one of the screws holding in a heatsink wasn't screwed down. I guess it's been like this since I've owned the board, which has got to be 2 years now, since I've never touched these screws.

Okay:



Not okay:



The damn screw head is stripped so I can't tighten it. I'm guessing this happened during assembly. I could probably RMA the board but it hasn't caused an issue that I'm aware of.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> So I went to remove my two CaseLab USB 3.0 cables from my R4E this weekend and this is what happened...
> 
> *
> 
> Is there some sort of secret to getting these darn cables to release?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No pins appeared to have been damaged during the photographing of this incident.


The problem does seem to be with the MB. This fitting is not actually secured to the motherboard in any way. There are 4 small "feet" on the underside, but they are not secured to anything. I tested several of our USB 3.0 units to find about half of them pulled of this fitting. I also tested it with 2 other USB 3.0 headers from two completely different manufactures, and they too pulled of the fitting.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> The problem does seem to be with the MB. This fitting is not actually secured to the motherboard in any way. There are 4 small "feet" on the underside, but they are not secured to anything. I tested several of our USB 3.0 units to find about half of them pulled of this fitting. I also tested it with 2 other USB 3.0 headers from two completely different manufactures, and they too pulled of the fitting.


Thanks for following up on this Kevin and Jim.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

guys, ASUS just release a NEW BIOS. it's Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 4702 on ASUS Website, Thank me later







.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> guys, ASUS just release a NEW BIOS. it's Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 4702 on ASUS Website, Thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


THANK YOU!!! 

Opps, it seems to be for the standard RIVE only and not for the RIVBE.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


no problem







, i'm doing some stress testing now on my 4930k. everything seems fine, very nice BIOS indeed. I think it lowers my voltage also .


----------



## JottaD

one more to the club
http://valid.canardpc.com/0uar13

http://valid.canardpc.com/0uar13


----------



## Kimir

Hello everyone,
I need some help with memory setup with my RIVE.
Last week I had few bsod and after testing each of my 8 stick of ram, I've found one with bunch of error... So I'll RMA them and I decided to purchase some Trident X to play with. But I've no luck at all with them.
They are the Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX (2x8Go, serial number starting with 13512500 (samsung right?)). I'm pretty sure my IMC isn't good at all, so I tried the XMP 2400, then reduced to 2133 and then to 1600. The 2 first won't even boot, and at 1600 I bsod with 0x0c2 error (BAD_POOL_CALLER). The only way I found to boot is the set to manual instead of XMP, with 1333 max at 1.65v (auto cas set to 9-9-9-24-1T)
I've tried what is said here, I mean the CPU Clock Gen Filter (20µf), Rampage Tweak (both 1 &2), VCCSA Current Capability (140%), DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability( 140%), CPU VCCSA Voltage (set to 1.25 according to xmp profile), CPU PLL Voltage (1.8).

What are my option here? send them back and use some basic kingston ram I can borrow at work while waiting for my Ripjaws Z to come back from RMA (I will send them next monday...)?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> one more to the club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0uar13
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0uar13


To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL *using your entire OCN username*. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
(Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Has anyone painted or used a marker on their original RIVE boards to eliminate the red on their ports? Obviously painting will retain heat, so that's out - but has anyone successfully painted or altered the coloring of their RIVE's without any issue? ...or any other mobo.


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL *using your entire OCN username*. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
> (Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)


Thanks *alancsalt*

I want to join this Club

http://valid.canardpc.com/6t9w1e


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include a CPUZ validation URL *using your entire OCN username*. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
> (Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *alancsalt*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6t9w1e
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I need some help with memory setup with my RIVE.
> Last week I had few bsod and after testing each of my 8 stick of ram, I've found one with bunch of error... So I'll RMA them and I decided to purchase some Trident X to play with. But I've no luck at all with them.
> They are the Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX (2x8Go, serial number starting with 13512500 (samsung right?)). I'm pretty sure my IMC isn't good at all, so I tried the XMP 2400, then reduced to 2133 and then to 1600. The 2 first won't even boot, and at 1600 I bsod with 0x0c2 error (BAD_POOL_CALLER). The only way I found to boot is the set to manual instead of XMP, with 1333 max at 1.65v (auto cas set to 9-9-9-24-1T)
> I've tried what is said here, I mean the CPU Clock Gen Filter (20µf), Rampage Tweak (both 1 &2), VCCSA Current Capability (140%), DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability( 140%), CPU VCCSA Voltage (set to 1.25 according to xmp profile), CPU PLL Voltage (1.8).
> 
> What are my option here? send them back and use some basic kingston ram I can borrow at work while waiting for my Ripjaws Z to come back from RMA (I will send them next monday...)?


That sounds like ram timimgs to me you could change the tRFC / Row Refresh Cycle Time for example from 128 to about 300 / 325 for 2400 on those things . CL 11 ripjaws X at 2133 will o/clock to 2400+ @10-12-11-13-105-1t ! Ive tried 3 diff 2400 ram and beleive it or not my CL 11's are the best ive had run tighter timings and bench higher physics scores


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That sounds like ram timimgs to me you could change the tRFC / Row Refresh Cycle Time for example from 128 to about 300 / 325 for 2400 on those things . CL 11 ripjaws X at 2133 will o/clock to 2400+ @10-12-11-13-105-1t ! Ive tried 3 diff 2400 ram and beleive it or not my CL 11's are the best ive had run tighter timings and bench higher physics scores


Yeah, there is that for sure, I saw the xmp1.3 isn't setting the secondary/tertiary timings while my Ripjaws Z with xmp 1.2 is getting all fine.
When I booted at 1333 I started AIDA and took a picture of the whole xmp profile to set them correctly, but all of them doesn't have the same name in the RIVE bios so I'm a bit lost.








I'll have to try again. Not sure 2x8Go helps or is better than 4x4, but it was cheaper lol.
I'm on bios 4206 and if I'm not wrong, all the newer bioses are for Ivy-E, so i doubt it will help me to update it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, there is that for sure, I saw the xmp1.3 isn't setting the secondary/tertiary timings while my Ripjaws Z with xmp 1.2 is getting all fine.
> When I booted at 1333 I started AIDA and took a picture of the whole xmp profile to set them correctly, but all of them doesn't have the same name in the RIVE bios so I'm a bit lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to try again. Not sure 2x8Go helps or is better than 4x4, but it was cheaper lol.
> I'm on bios 4206 and if I'm not wrong, all the newer bioses are for Ivy-E, so i doubt it will help me to update it.


3602 was the last good SB-E bios . If you have dual bios you could put that 3602 on the other bios chip . See how that goes for you


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 3602 was the last good SB-E bios . If you have dual bios you could put that 3602 on the other bios chip . See how that goes for you


Good to know, I've a bunch of bios saved but not this one, downloading it.
Now I've to figure what all of this is in the bios










*Edit: second bios was 3404,updating to 3602 done.

*Edit2: woot booted successfully at 2133Mhz, mem tweakit score is terribad compared to ripjaws z @1600 but at least I boot.
here is a screen, what can I improve from that?


Spoiler: image!






I think I can start with Round Trip latency, loosen them when I saw 33-35in bios thinking it was the 43 on first screen xmp profile, but I'm wrong, right?

First, I'll try to boot at 2400Mhz with this right away, let's see what happens.

*Edit3: changed to from auto to rampage tweak 1 and remove delay on RTL, booted fine at 2400Mhz








Almost as good score as the ripjaws Z (41461)


Spoiler: image!






Now I really need some tips lol. I should try 1T right, and reduce all the manually input value one by one and trying to boot each time?
I shall see tomorrow anyway, almost 5am, weekend ftw


----------



## JMCB

I'm in an overclocking mood. I'm on the latest bios -



http://valid.canardpc.com/rx76bi

Gonna get this thing stable at 5.0ghz under 1.4 vcore for 24/7 use. I'll share settings once I do some more tests.


----------



## Kimir

Update on mine with RAM at 2400Mhz, thanks to HOMECINEMA-PC
Until next validation @ 5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/kl2frs


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Update on mine with RAM at 2400Mhz, thanks to HOMECINEMA-PC
> Until next validation @ 5Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kl2frs


Good start there fella









get back to us eh !


----------



## lester007

I want to join this Club








http://valid.canardpc.com/4d1wks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4d1wks


----------



## Mega Man

soooooooooo does the RIVBE count towards the club ??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> soooooooooo does the RIVBE count towards the club ??


I don't see why not, says Rampage IV X79 in the title. Although, we have a club already for the Rampage IV Black.


----------



## Mega Man

but look at the glowing logo it says ROG !!!!!

+ there is epic ocing knowledge in this club !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> soooooooooo does the RIVBE count towards the club ??


No reason why not..

You can be in more than one club, and both could be useful to you..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No reason why not..
> 
> You can be in more than one club, and both could be useful to you..


...what was it again that Groucho Marx said about club membership







(







)


----------



## Mega Man

hehe in that case

I WANT TO JOIN THIS CLUB

http://valid.canardpc.com/hssmdi


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hehe in that case
> 
> I WANT TO JOIN THIS CLUB
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hssmdi


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No reason why not..
> 
> You can be in more than one club, and both could be useful to you..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...what was it again that Groucho Marx said about club membership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't see why not, says Rampage IV X79 in the title. Although, we have a club already for the Rampage IV Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...









^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but look at the glowing logo it says ROG !!!!!
> 
> + there is epic ocing knowledge in this club !


And that is absolutley 100 frakken % correct


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good start there fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get back to us eh !


Look like it's not going to happen... since I have tons of issue right now.
Everything was fine until I tried a game, every time the graphic cards where hitting P0, bam black screen. Restart and message saying I had a bsod 116.
Removed my CGs overclock and it was working until it did the same again.
Disabled SLI, was fine on each cards... then the same again. With or without OC. I've been messing with drivers and didn't figured out, so I took my spare vertex 4 SSD with my last windows backup from august, same thing.
After putting back the vector and messing a little more with drivers (I had an unknown device in device manager) my pc wouldn't even start, after windows logo, black screen.
And since I had the door open because I was testing CG individually with the RIVE pci-e switches, I saw the 680L blue VRM LED turning off.
So if bsod 116 is "0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)" and without SLI it might be the IOH, but what is IOH on sandy-E, PCH?
Anyway, I cleared CMOS, goes in the bios and left all default, just wanted to change the fan profile and boot like that when black screen again...
It was 23h, I goes to bed really upset.
All I'm thinking now is that's an hardware issue (CPU IMC?), and I don't like that idea at all.


----------



## JottaD

I was trying to find some information about the temperatures range for the motherboard, My motherboard is normally around 40 Celsius, what its the highest temperature for the MB?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Look like it's not going to happen... since I have tons of issue right now.
> Everything was fine until I tried a game, every time the graphic cards where hitting P0, bam black screen. Restart and message saying I had a bsod 116.
> Removed my CGs overclock and it was working until it did the same again.
> Disabled SLI, was fine on each cards... then the same again. With or without OC. I've been messing with drivers and didn't figured out, so I took my spare vertex 4 SSD with my last windows backup from august, same thing.
> After putting back the vector and messing a little more with drivers (I had an unknown device in device manager) my pc wouldn't even start, after windows logo, black screen.
> And since I had the door open because I was testing CG individually with the RIVE pci-e switches, I saw the 680L blue VRM LED turning off.
> So if bsod 116 is "0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)" and without SLI it might be the IOH, but what is IOH on sandy-E, PCH?
> Anyway, I cleared CMOS, goes in the bios and left all default, just wanted to change the fan profile and boot like that when black screen again...
> It was 23h, I goes to bed really upset.
> All I'm thinking now is that's an hardware issue (CPU IMC?), and I don't like that idea at all.


Loosen your ram timings a bit 10-12-12-120 - 2t add volts i run upto 1.8v and vttddr a/b ect .. volts about .9125v when benching . Overall must be at least half and a bit more than your dram volts


----------



## Kimir

You think all this madness is Ram related, well I hope it's only that.
10-12-12-120 huh, the 120 instead of 31 or the other timing near to 300.
Gonna try whatever I can when I'm home.


----------



## ChironX

Add me in this club as well please - http://valid.canardpc.com/dlqsqp


----------



## rkinslo

image_id_1086122.jpg 126k .jpg file
rkinslo

Please add me http://valid.canardpc.com/vg0eib


----------



## Kimir

Oh well, I'm out of luck, black screen at startup. Had access to the bios once, but now the graphic card VRM Leds turn off 2 seconds after I pushed the startup button (even with only 1 pci-e slot enabled).
Debug led is at 62 right at the moment it happens, and it show 5A before that.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

New member:

http://valid.canardpc.com/kzkb6g


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Guys, there's a New Bios For ASUS Rampage IV Extreme on asus website that's release today. it's Bios version 4802







.


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks


----------



## JulioCesarSF

What do you think about new bios? Now i'm stable at 4.3 1.152v with 0024.


----------



## Joa3d43

@alancsalt > ...what are the rules for dual board ownership in this 'club'







- I ask because my RIVE BE finally arrived today (still in box) and I will be running it parallel to the '''regular''' RIVE


----------



## Mega Man

HAHAHA that would be another epic tx10-d build !

i am gonna make a amd vs intel tx10-d this year


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHAHA that would be another epic tx10-d build !
> 
> i am gonna make a amd vs intel tx10-d this year


...actually, it involves a total of 4 mobos (the other two are Z77s), 14 GPUs and a WHOLE BUNCH of interconnected / siamesed tubing, never mind wiring > ...my never-ending desk / wall-puter project thingamajig


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> @alancsalt > ...what are the rules for dual board ownership in this 'club'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I ask because my RIVE BE finally arrived today (still in box) and I will be running it parallel to the '''regular''' RIVE


@Joa3d43 As long as they are different models....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You think all this madness is Ram related, well I hope it's only that.
> 10-12-12-120 huh, the 120 instead of 31 or the other timing near to 300.
> Gonna try whatever I can when I'm home.


I missed a number there [email protected] -12 -12 -31 -120 to 300 -2t ?


----------



## Kimir

Nevermind, that wasn't the problem.
Actually it was my psu that was dying, I tried with my spare 850w and now it's ok.


----------



## smartdroid

Can I join this club









http://valid.canardpc.com/bm5q1v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Can I join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bm5q1v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I have achieved something i never thought possible...........

In the last 48hrs i have managed to kill 2 RIVES in two days . UNBELIEVEABLE









In shock about how ordinary those boards are









first 1 lasted six hrs and no power up









2nd one DOA no power up









No stock in brisbane ............ and bought a sabertooth ........... that wont do 5gigs @ 2400









Just like the useless Giga UP4 what a piece of crap .....
















DAMN YOU MURPHY









and the stupid apprentice fri at lunch time is with me in the van and need some juice from the servo ....so the idiot puts unleaded in instead of diesel









I had a feelling this was a omen


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I have achieved something i never thought possible...........
> 
> In the last 48hrs i have managed to kill 2 RIVES in two days . UNBELIEVEABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In shock about how ordinary those boards are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 lasted six hrs and no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one DOA no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stock in brisbane ............ and bought a sabertooth ........... that wont do 5gigs @ 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the useless Giga UP4 what a piece of crap .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU MURPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the stupid apprentice fri at lunch time is with me in the van and need some juice from the servo ....so the idiot puts unleaded in instead of diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feelling this was a omen


Wow!









That sucks.









I have a mint RIVE and that other one with the melted 8pin on my shelf. I'm in the process of RMA'n the broken RIVE, just waiting for the RMA instruction email from Asus.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I have achieved something i never thought possible...........
> 
> In the last 48hrs i have managed to kill 2 RIVES in two days . UNBELIEVEABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In shock about how ordinary those boards are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 lasted six hrs and no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one DOA no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stock in brisbane ............ and bought a sabertooth ........... that wont do 5gigs @ 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the useless Giga UP4 what a piece of crap .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU MURPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the stupid apprentice fri at lunch time is with me in the van and need some juice from the servo ....so the idiot puts unleaded in instead of diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feelling this was a omen


Only thing I've lost lately is a LEPA 1600W PSU... and it's under warranty..

that's seriously bad luck there HOMECINEMA-PC


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I have achieved something i never thought possible...........
> 
> In the last 48hrs i have managed to kill 2 RIVES in two days . UNBELIEVEABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In shock about how ordinary those boards are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 lasted six hrs and no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one DOA no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stock in brisbane ............ and bought a sabertooth ........... that wont do 5gigs @ 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the useless Giga UP4 what a piece of crap .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU MURPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the stupid apprentice fri at lunch time is with me in the van and need some juice from the servo ....so the idiot puts unleaded in instead of diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feelling this was a omen


ouch sorry to hear that :/

maybe time to get a RIVBE


----------



## JoeelMex

Could I please be added also.



http://valid.canardpc.com/a7x4m6


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I have achieved something i never thought possible...........
> 
> In the last 48hrs i have managed to kill 2 RIVES in two days . UNBELIEVEABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In shock about how ordinary those boards are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 lasted six hrs and no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one DOA no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stock in brisbane ............ and bought a sabertooth ........... that wont do 5gigs @ 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the useless Giga UP4 what a piece of crap .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU MURPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the stupid apprentice fri at lunch time is with me in the van and need some juice from the servo ....so the idiot puts unleaded in instead of diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feelling this was a omen


Feel your pain man. You've really had the back end of things as of late. Hopefully all this bad juju will do a turn around and you'll have gone through it to experience something great. Keep your head up.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nevermind, that wasn't the problem.
> Actually it was my psu that was dying, I tried with my spare 850w and now it's ok.


No problem im glad you weeded out the issue and and i didnt create it either









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mint RIVE and that other one with the melted 8pin on my shelf. I'm in the process of RMA'n the broken RIVE, just waiting for the RMA instruction email from Asus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Only thing I've lost lately is a LEPA 1600W PSU... and it's under warranty..
> 
> that's seriously bad luck there HOMECINEMA-PC


The formula is beimg RMA'd and those two RIVES were from computer allaince and they werent bran new they were rma replacements . I was in and out in 40mins ( on both occaisions ) a credit to the service department . I cant get anything to pull the numbers i need so im gonna have to wait till formula gets back or i bump into sumthin else . at least ive got a home each for all of my 2011 chippies









PSU wise is the same for me too . i lost my silverstone 1200 to water leak so lost out there it borked the formula but as ai said i will get that back . Just wish i didnt get this sabertooth its similar to the UP4 but im still mucking around with turbo power level and stuff . CPU Fixed frequencey is max 500 on the sabertooth . Where rampage will go up to 1100 .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ouch sorry to hear that :/
> 
> maybe time to get a RIVBE


If they were in stock i wouldnt have bothered . Waiting on consighnment . As far as im aware these things havent been realaesed in Oztralia yet


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If they were in stock i wouldnt have bothered . Waiting on consighnment . As far as im aware these things havent been realaesed in Oztralia yet


time to move to the US then huh ?


----------



## alancsalt

Black Edition sold out at pccasegear ..$AU599

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1299&products_id=25817

Scorptec say $AU625

http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/52369-RAMPAGEIV-BLACK-EDITION-AC4?gclid=CO2S1YLk97sCFUkdpQodUSoAxA

Don't know what I'd advise. Sure, the BE is "the latest" ..


----------



## Mega Man

better mem ocs though !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeelMex*
> 
> Could I please be added also.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a7x4m6


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Feel your pain man. You've really had the back end of things as of late. Hopefully all this bad juju will do a turn around and you'll have gone through it to experience something great. Keep your head up.


Thanks there fella









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> time to move to the US then huh ?


That would be awesome but no , I live in the best place in the world and besides i dont think i would find work and standing in front of wallmart to be hired for cheap labour not my style









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Black Edition sold out at pccasegear ..$AU599
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1299&products_id=25817
> 
> Scorptec say $AU625
> 
> http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/52369-RAMPAGEIV-BLACK-EDITION-AC4?gclid=CO2S1YLk97sCFUkdpQodUSoAxA
> 
> Don't know what I'd advise. Sure, the BE is "the latest" ..


As long as it clocks like the formula i dont care
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better mem ocs though !


True but the right ram cpu combo is the deciding factor


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Black Edition sold out at pccasegear ..$AU599
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1299&products_id=25817
> 
> Scorptec say $AU625
> 
> http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/52369-RAMPAGEIV-BLACK-EDITION-AC4?gclid=CO2S1YLk97sCFUkdpQodUSoAxA
> 
> Don't know what I'd advise. Sure, the BE is "the latest" ..


...well,after a drought, North America seems to be reloaded with both RIVE and RIVE BE in the retail channels...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well,after a drought, North America seems to be reloaded with both RIVE and RIVE BE in the retail channels...


And probably will take more 3 months to get down here in Brazil....I just decided to go with the RIVE again for the next build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458261/enthoo-primo-black-and-red-liquid-cooling

Would like advice from you guys at some point since I will be using the 4960x and lot of folks here seem to have found the sweet way to oc the ivy-e.

BTW I am planning the new rig with 2x 240 mm in front as intake. 280 mm bottom as intake and 480 mm top as intake also with only the rear 140 mm exhausting. I known this a polemic topic since lot of people think this will create hot air inside the case due to turbulence... Any opinions about it?

At some point I considered changing the two last 120 mm in the top rad (the two close to the rear 140 mm fan) to exhausting while the other 3x2 1200mm as intake on top. Would you guys advice against that?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> And probably will take more 3 months to get down here in Brazil....I just decided to go with the RIVE again for the next build:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1458261/enthoo-primo-black-and-red-liquid-cooling
> 
> Would like advice from you guys at some point since I will be using the 4960x and lot of folks here seem to have found the sweet way to oc the ivy-e.
> 
> *BTW I am planning the new rig with 2x 240 mm in front as intake. 280 mm bottom as intake and 480 mm top as intake also with only the rear 140 mm exhausting. I known this a polemic topic since lot of people think this will create hot air inside the case due to turbulence... Any opinions about it?*
> 
> At some point I considered changing the two last 120 mm in the top rad (the two close to the rear 140 mm fan) to exhausting while the other 3x2 1200mm as intake on top. Would you guys advice against that?


IMO, that setup should be ok. Temp inside the case may slightly higher but it should be fine. Are you going to watercool the VRMs/MOSFETs too?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Not at this point no. I have tons of space at the rear and I am planning putting a 140 mm fan on the back blowing on the rear area of the MB (cpu and vrm) with some heatsinks on the back too to help with the vrm. I did consider at some point the vrm EK waterblock for the RIVE but didn't not order the block and takes a month to get it down here from US....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not at this point no. I have tons of space at the read and I am planning putting a 140 mm fan on the back blowing on the rear area of the MB (cpu and vrm) with some heatsinks on the back too to help with the vrm. I did consider at some point the vrm EK waterblock for the RIVE but didn't not order the block and takes a month to get it down here from US....


The fan & heatsink will help a lot in cooling the VRMs.


----------



## marc0053

well I'm stumped....
Just got debug code 00 on my RIVE regardless of using my 3970x or 3930k.
I was messing around today to plug 9 x 120mm fans + mcp35x pump on a fan splitter with 4 pin molex connected to PSU and suddenly the board showed 00 upon booting.
I tried bios 4206 and 4802 with no luck. I unplugged all items except power to the board and still have the error.
Would sending too much amp/volt/watt to fan headers cause failure of the board itself?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> well I'm stumped....
> Just got debug code 00 on my RIVE regardless of using my 3970x or 3930k.
> I was messing around today to plug 9 x 120mm fans + mcp35x pump on a fan splitter with 4 pin molex connected to PSU and suddenly the board showed 00 upon booting.
> I tried bios 4206 and 4802 with no luck. I unplugged all items except power to the board and still have the error.
> Would sending too much amp/volt/watt to fan headers cause failure of the board itself?


What I'd do now is take your system apart and put the motherboard without the cpu installed onto a table or motherboard box for example and let it sit overnight. Also be sure to take out the cmos battery to. Just clears all the info that is left in the board. Can't think of a better word for info, but it's something like that.

I had two psus hooked up recently. One for the mobo and components, like fans and pump ect. The gpu had it's own psu. But for the pci-E 6 pin into the board, I used the gpu psu for that instead and when I powered down and back on, I got code 00 or 01, can't remember which code exactly.

I just took out that pci-E cable and it was still good to go after that, no harm done.

Also, for your other question. The RIVE mobo block is not compatible with the Black.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What I'd do now is take your system apart and put the motherboard without the cpu installed onto a table or motherboard box for example and let it sit overnight. Also be sure to take out the cmos battery to. Just clears all the info that is left in the board. Can't think of a better word for info, but it's something like that.
> 
> I had two psus hooked up recently. One for the mobo and components, like fans and pump ect. The gpu had it's own psu. But for the pci-E 6 pin into the board, I used the gpu psu for that instead and when I powered down and back on, I got code 00 or 01, can't remember which code exactly.
> 
> I just took out that pci-E cable and it was still good to go after that, no harm done.
> 
> Also, for your other question. The RIVE mobo block is not compatible with the Black.


Thanks MrTOOSHORT








I will try this tonight and will report back tomorrow am.


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Does anyone else find that the R4E has a bit of a lengthy start-up? I have all of my "fast boot" options enabled but I am still unable to boot in under 35-40 seconds on avg. Is this slow or am I just being picky?


----------



## marc0053

I unplugged everything including the cmos battery and let it sit for about an hour and still no luck. I will leave it overnight to see if I have more success.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> well I'm stumped....
> Just got debug code 00 on my RIVE regardless of using my 3970x or 3930k.
> I was messing around today to plug 9 x 120mm fans + mcp35x pump on a fan splitter with 4 pin molex connected to PSU and suddenly the board showed 00 upon booting.
> I tried bios 4206 and 4802 with no luck. I unplugged all items except power to the board and still have the error.
> Would sending too much amp/volt/watt to fan headers cause failure of the board itself?
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd do now is take your system apart and put the motherboard without the cpu installed onto a table or motherboard box for example and let it sit overnight. Also be sure to take out the cmos battery to. Just clears all the info that is left in the board. Can't think of a better word for info, but it's something like that.
> 
> I had two psus hooked up recently. One for the mobo and components, like fans and pump ect. The gpu had it's own psu. But for the pci-E 6 pin into the board, I used the gpu psu for that instead and when I powered down and back on, I got code 00 or 01, can't remember which code exactly.
> 
> I just took out that pci-E cable and it was still good to go after that, no harm done.
> 
> Also, for your other question. The RIVE mobo block is not compatible with the Black.
Click to expand...

yes it is, but it needs thicker pad or so they say ( someone in the RIVBE club did it ) ** edit vrm block but not the chipset block
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> Does anyone else find that the R4E has a bit of a lengthy start-up? I have all of my "fast boot" options enabled but I am still unable to boot in under 35-40 seconds on avg. Is this slow or am I just being picky?


are you formatted in UEFI ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I unplugged everything including the cmos battery and let it sit for about an hour and still no luck. I will leave it overnight to see if I have more success.


you can always try verifying all plugs


----------



## Slinky PC

To all of you who own RIVE.. never upgrade to R4BE, will give you 15% less performance


----------



## marc0053

I plugged the 24, 8 and 4 pin connectors this morning and still have 00 code. I tried the corsair cx 500 psu in my wife's computer using the 24 and 8 pin only and still had 00. Also tried a new cmos battery.
my 3930k and 3970x both give me 00 as well....what a sad day
I may sell this for parts now.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

00 = dead that's simple, RMA and get a new one ! Good Luck


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> 00 = dead that's simple, RMA and get a new one ! Good Luck


I actually bought this used, so no RMA for me....ah well


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> To all of you who own RIVE.. never upgrade to R4BE, will give you 15% less performance and is stabile only at 4.5GHz as asus will give you a fake bios0403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This MB don't deserve 32GB Ram @ 3000MHz as I did, but ASUS deserve this （︶︿︶）╭∩╮
> ASAUS stop selling your stupid r4be setup for LN2 and give us a real bios. YOUR'S FIRST COSTUMER SUPPORT GUY THAT ANSWER SHOULD BE IMMEDIATELY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRE!


mine works great @ 4.8


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I actually bought this used, so no RMA for me....ah well


Ok that´s real pain in the A.. , sorry to here that..


----------



## Canis-X

Sorry to here that Murphy visited you HomeCinemaPC! I hope that he moves on and bugs someone else (and by that I specifically do not mean that he should visit me either). LOL


----------



## Mega Man

you must not of got the memo canis-x that law has been renamed to ryans law .... cause i display its properties far better then murphy ever did


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I unplugged everything including the cmos battery and let it sit for about an hour and still no luck. I will leave it overnight to see if I have more success.


...sometimes '00' means really dead, and sometimes it doesn't...I have lost one but brought two CPUs (4960X, 3970X) back from '00' (likely w/ divine intervention !)... the trick seemed to e not to power it down completely...and the culprit for all this was eventually found to be a RAM stick in RIVE with a slightly damaged 'gold finger'...continue to push 'reset' on the board, also after checking CPU seating and torque-down pressure, as well as RAM stick seating...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you must not of got the memo canis-x that law has been renamed to ryans law .... cause i display its properties far better then murphy ever did


LOL...Oops, I'll have to go back through my MEMO pile and double check....


----------



## LimogesGuy

I have a bit of a noob question: I want to add a second GTX780 to my RIVE. I am trying to avoid the slot closest to the CPU because of some mods I'm doing.

Does it matter which slots I put the GPUs in? If so, which ones are the best for me to use?

Re mods: I want to make a hockey rink out of the back-plate of the upper most GPU, including hockey nets, etc... If I use the upper most slot, my water cooling block's ports (Koolance MB-ASR4E) will be in the way.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LimogesGuy

another noob question: I notice that I have a Bluetooth function on the RIVE: what can I do with it other than remotely control OC functions? I was hoping for some kind of audio connectivity.


----------



## JoeelMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Does it matter which slots I put the GPUs in? If so, which ones are the best for me to use?
> 
> .


LimogesGuy, I read the manual last week and I was planning on putting my 780Ghz Edition on the 4 slot. With reading you have to use the first Slot first and then the third slot for SLI. I wanted to use the third slot as my primary but the manuals states you have to use the first slot. (closes to the CPU) This could have changed with BIOS updates but thats what the manual stated.


----------



## LimogesGuy

I have my single GTX780 installed int eh 4 slot, and nothing in the 1 slot right now and it appears to work just fine. Weird. I see in the manual that they want you to use the X16 slots first, then populate the other ones.
I was hoping I could get away from using slot #1 - oh well: back the the drawing board then for the mod.


----------



## veridiux

Alright so me and my brother have identical systems but he boots so much faster, I have had this problem since we built these systems but its recently started to get annoying. Is there anything I can do?

Rampage IV Extreme
i7 3820
16gb 2133 g.skill
120gb corsair force gt ssd
2x 3tb 7200rpm segate drives in raid 0
---

I have tried swapping dang near everything but cpu's and I really don't know what else to do, if you guys have any suggestions I would love to hear them.

Boot times
his pc is about 20 seconds
mine is about 1 1/2 minutes


----------



## JoeelMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I have my single GTX780 installed int eh 4 slot, and nothing in the 1 slot right now and it appears to work just fine. Weird. I see in the manual that they want you to use the X16 slots first, then populate the other ones.
> I was hoping I could get away from using slot #1 - oh well: back the the drawing board then for the mod.


I think it will work but it will be at X8 speed instead of X16. I dont know if it will make a difference or not. I am pretty sure slot 3 should be at X16. See if it boots on Slot 3.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> another noob question: I notice that I have a Bluetooth function on the RIVE: what can I do with it other than remotely control OC functions? I was hoping for some kind of audio connectivity.


yep you can do that, you can do anything really you can with bluetooth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeelMex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I have my single GTX780 installed int eh 4 slot, and nothing in the 1 slot right now and it appears to work just fine. Weird. I see in the manual that they want you to use the X16 slots first, then populate the other ones.
> I was hoping I could get away from using slot #1 - oh well: back the the drawing board then for the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will work but it will be at X8 speed instead of X16. I dont know if it will make a difference or not. I am pretty sure slot 3 should be at X16. See if it boots on Slot 3.
Click to expand...

yes it will i would recommend using the x16 slots you can always use other slots, but it does have a negative effect !


----------



## nleksan

I've had "00" POST Codes from buggered BIOS's before, of course it always takes me about two hours of temper tantrums before I figure it out...









As for longer boots, I've noticed that myself... No part swaps, nothing really at all as of late (been so busy w/ personal stuff that I've not been doing much of anything with computer), yet without question it is taking significantly longer to boot than it did just 2 months ago, or even a single month ago.

I figure it's time for a fresh Windows install :S


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well,after a drought, North America seems to be reloaded with both RIVE and RIVE BE in the retail channels...


I can not get a rampage board of any kind here in brisbane








I havent benched in over two weeks









Should get R4F back towards end of jan ............








I dont have a shortage for bad clockin 2011 boards ( Giga UP4 and Sabertooth )








Ordered a Gene for spare bench board







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The fan & heatsink will help a lot in cooling the VRMs.


It sure does there Kizwan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> well I'm stumped....
> Just got debug code 00 on my RIVE regardless of using my 3970x or 3930k.
> I was messing around today to plug 9 x 120mm fans + mcp35x pump on a fan splitter with 4 pin molex connected to PSU and suddenly the board showed 00 upon booting.
> I tried bios 4206 and 4802 with no luck. I unplugged all items except power to the board and still have the error.
> Would sending too much amp/volt/watt to fan headers cause failure of the board itself?


Sorry for your loss








00 = Oh no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Sorry to here that Murphy visited you HomeCinemaPC! I hope that he moves on and bugs someone else (and by that I specifically do not mean that he should visit me either). LOL


Cant clock high , or get enough power without my rampage board man . Worse than @$%&*# Murphy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeelMex*
> 
> I think it will work but it will be at X8 speed instead of X16. I dont know if it will make a difference or not. I am pretty sure slot 3 should be at X16. See if it boots on Slot 3.


Your runnin a gene right ?
Arent both PCI-E slots *16x 16 ?*


----------



## JoeelMex

Your runnin a gene right ?
Arent both PCI-E slots *16x 16 ?*[/quote]

Slot 1 &3 are. He was asking on Slot 4.


----------



## marc0053

What are the chance I burnt my 2nd RIVE due to this? Broken mcp35x pump wire going to the molex 4 pin power connector causing all the power going straight to the motherboard's cpu fan header?
Is there a fix for this?
everything is running including the two pumps but my pc won't post and I'm stuck on debug 00 on the motherboard. There were no popping, bang sound or smoke when this happened...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1459423/just-killed-my-2nd-rive/0_20


----------



## Mega Man

is there damage to the other wires?

the only wire i can see damaged is the yellow one


----------



## marc0053

Only the yellow wire seems to be damaged.
I unplugged the pwn wire from the motherboard and I hear the pump running full load.

I actually was able to get a different post than 00 and now my pc is running with the new motherboard.
I was not successful to repair my previous RIVE though. still stuck at debug 00.
I'm getting myself a fan controller and I'll run the pump through that and hopefully it will avoid further debug 00 problems


----------



## Mega Man

i dont think it is possible, then a open wire does not hurt anythign unless it grounds out to something ( or melts from too much heat )


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> What are the chance I burnt my 2nd RIVE due to this? Broken mcp35x pump wire going to the molex 4 pin power connector causing all the power going straight to the motherboard's cpu fan header?
> Is there a fix for this?
> everything is running including the two pumps but my pc won't post and I'm stuck on debug 00 on the motherboard. There were no popping, bang sound or smoke when this happened...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459423/just-killed-my-2nd-rive/0_20


Absolutley these boards are really quite sensitive

also 00 code for me indicated dead cpu once and dead board on another instance

And until you check cpu and board it aint gonna work

And i know ive 'killed' 1 R4F and 2 RIVES in less than 3 weeks

R4F on rma holiday and pick up gene tomorrow as my spare rampage bench board


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Absolutley these boards are really quite sensitive
> 
> also 00 code for me indicated dead cpu once and dead board on another instance
> 
> And until you check cpu and board it aint gonna work
> 
> And i know ive 'killed' 1 R4F and 2 RIVES in less than 3 weeks
> 
> R4F on rma holiday and pick up gene tomorrow as my spare rampage bench board


00 can be an oddball code as well, a couple times I have run into the 00 & nothing i do can make the board post again. Both times the cpu has been fine, & when I put the rIVe on the shelf for a few days or months (first time it sat for a good year) & threaten to strip it for parts, I can put a cpu back in & it works fine.

It is strange, every time it starts giving 00 nothing helps that same day, clearing cmos, changing memory & pulling the battery make no difference. Put it in a corner & forget about it a while & it comes back. Must be some weird Rampage IV Extreme Zombie Edition.


----------



## marc0053

Thanks FTW 420, I was about to sell this for parts on the Bay but now I will keep it in the basement for a while to see if the error goes away


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the catch: Stock volts on the chip = 1.26v
> 
> 
> 
> get rid of this chip ,you wasting your time and money
Click to expand...

Thanks to your advice (tip of the iceberg to get the ball rolling) my new 3930k is waiting for me at the UPS store 2km from my house. I love that Intel agreed to do advanced RMA so I don't have any downtime! Easiest warranty replacement I ever went through.

Wish me luck on the lotto


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Sorry to here that Murphy visited you HomeCinemaPC! I hope that he moves on and bugs someone else (and by that I specifically do not mean that he should visit me either). LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 00 can be an oddball code as well, a couple times I have run into the 00 & nothing i do can make the board post again. Both times the cpu has been fine, & when I put the rIVe on the shelf for a few days or months (first time it sat for a good year) & threaten to strip it for parts, I can put a cpu back in & it works fine.
> 
> It is strange, every time it starts giving 00 nothing helps that same day, clearing cmos, changing memory & pulling the battery make no difference. Put it in a corner & forget about it a while & it comes back. Must be some weird Rampage IV Extreme Zombie Edition.
Click to expand...









Well ive managed to turn a gene into a RIVE







. The last NEW one in mint condition in Southeast Queensland and possibly east coast of Oztralia









Ive never seen a NEWY before . The packaging is so tight . Need to find out what bios it has , hoping 2105 upto 3602 . Wont be impressed if its got IVB-E bios . 80% certain it hasnt


----------



## Slinky PC




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Alrighty then









My 3rd RIVE but my first Bran Newie 4102 bios 5gigs @ [email protected] . Straight off the blocks











http://valid.canardpc.com/au7jg8

Finally after 3 weeks of endless runaround and bitter dissapointment









Geeze this board is my best one yet







Check it out LooooL


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice to have you back benching HOMECINEMA-PC!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 00 can be an oddball code as well, a couple times I have run into the 00 & nothing i do can make the board post again. Both times the cpu has been fine, & when I put the rIVe on the shelf for a few days or months (first time it sat for a good year) & threaten to strip it for parts, I can put a cpu back in & it works fine.
> 
> It is strange, every time it starts giving 00 nothing helps that same day, clearing cmos, changing memory & pulling the battery make no difference. Put it in a corner & forget about it a while & it comes back. Must be some weird Rampage IV Extreme Zombie Edition.


...yup...in addition to my earlier posts on this a few days ago, I had a '00' just a few hours ago on my 3970X...took about 5 min, had to do with the fact that I had the wrong mem speed (DDR 3000) when I had been fooling around with strap / BCLK









...as I mentioned before, sometimes '00' means dead as a doornail forever, and sometimes it doesn't ...technically, '00' is not even a real debug code (Rive manual states 00 - 'not used')...NOW, when you see a '00' and then put in another chip into that mobo and it boots fine, and conversely, you take the chip that gave you a 00 and put it into another mobo known to be functional and it yields a '00' there, you probably should start worrying


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Alrighty then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd RIVE but my first Bran Newie 4102 bios 5gigs @ [email protected] . Straight off the blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Geeze this board is my best one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out LooooL


...some HWBot world record points for processor speed right there


----------



## mos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Alrighty then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd RIVE but my first Bran Newie 4102 bios 5gigs @ [email protected] . Straight off the blocks


Could you show us screenshots of your bios settings?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice to have you back benching HOMECINEMA-PC!


Yes im baaaaack









Going house hunting tomorrow and gotta start to rebench my 760's and get some more overclocks happening

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...some HWBot world record points for processor speed right there


Hey man









still not enough points to get anywhere near you









Ive never got a bug like that b4 on firestrike ......2174,000,000 Mhz LooooooL


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hi Guys

perhaps someone can shed some light for me. I am finishing my new build with a RIVE + 4960x (see sig. Enthoo Primo build log) and leak tested with primochill sysprep for 24 hours. I had the bottle laying around and decided why not, let´s give it a shot. I need to drain the system and flush it with distil to get the residues out before filling up with my coolant. It was a pita to drain it even with a t line at the bottom and I am pretty sure a lot of water was still in the rads. In the process of cleaning it with distil only (running the loop again)I notice a big piece of what looks like black painting from a 1/4 fitting floating in the reservoir (almost a half turn of the fitting, say 1 cm in length). Unnecessary to say that before I could turn off the pumps and grab the bugger within the reservoir it was sucked back in to the loop to never be found again.... I tear down the tubes and individually flush each component (pumps, rads, blocks) with my pond pump and distil using a bucket and never found that piece again. Even tear down the cpu block and disassemble it to look if was stuck inside. No luck. At this point I am inclined to rebuild it again, place the "sponge" that came with ek reservoir in the out port and hope to get that bugger running the loop. Any other ideas?

Second advice that I would appreciate. Is that a way to drain the system using perhaps compressed air to aid the water fully go out from the loop in the t-line drain (it is at the bottom lowest part of the system but still does not drain it fully)

Thanks for any input.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Hmmm, I think the sponge idea is probably your best bet. If you wanted to go a step further you could use a GE household water filter, available at your local Lowe's or Home Depot, but it really accomplishes the same thing, just a little better since the filter is finer.

As for draining your loop, mostly I hear using compressed air is discouraged because of potential damage to your components (too high pressure and you can easily blow out your radiator). Also, you're shooting all kinds of microbes etc in there with the compressed air which is undoubtedly bad for your system. If you have a port high up in your system that you can disconnect that will allow air to filter in to displace the water. That, plus a bit of tipping your case should empty it out without too much hassle.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Hmmm, I think the sponge idea is probably your best bet. If you wanted to go a step further you could use a GE household water filter, available at your local Lowe's or Home Depot, but it really accomplishes the same thing, just a little better since the filter is finer.
> 
> As for draining your loop, mostly I hear using compressed air is discouraged because of potential damage to your components (too high pressure and you can easily blow out your radiator). Also, you're shooting all kinds of microbes etc in there with the compressed air which is undoubtedly bad for your system. If you have a port high up in your system that you can disconnect that will allow air to filter in to displace the water. That, plus a bit of tipping your case should empty it out without too much hassle.


Thks for the input Mate. Yep, I did use the filter with the pond pump method to flush and clean all my rads before mounting them (check the log). So, it was suppose to be clean...My guess that part came from some fittings while setting up the loop.

Yeah, I was suspicious compressed air would not do...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> To all of you who own RIVE.. never upgrade to R4BE, will give you 15% less performance


Where is the performance drop? I have both and did not notice a performance drop. Only more difficult to get overclocks where you want them. Seems like you have to push a little more vcore to get stable.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> To all of you who own RIVE.. never upgrade to R4BE, will give you 15% less performance
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the performance drop? I have both and did not notice a performance drop. Only more difficult to get overclocks where you want them. Seems like you have to push a little more vcore to get stable.
Click to expand...

I am not happy with the bios on r4be is not for overclockers







If you own rive you should wait for asus to upgrade there r4be bios before you switch.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I am not happy with the bios on r4be is not for overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you own rive you should wait for asus to upgrade there r4be bios before you switch.


And thats the reason i will not be doing IVB-E black ed and got RIVE instead . I dont want no ivb-e bios messin with my clocks and im staying with the bios the board came with .4102 ihas support for it but its so far doing my 3930k justice with my settings


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I am not happy with the bios on r4be is not for overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you own rive you should wait for asus to upgrade there r4be bios before you switch.
> 
> 
> 
> And thats the reason i will not be doing IVB-E black ed and got RIVE instead . I dont want no ivb-e bios messin with my clocks and im staying with the bios the board came with .4102 ihas support for it but its so far doing my 3930k justice with my settings
Click to expand...

try update one of the bios to 4206, I think you will like it








r4be is a great mb but not for me right now! own one.. by mistake


----------



## Kimir

Or rollback to 3602


----------



## marc0053

Anyone found which bios works best for IVE-e on the RIVE? 4206, 4802, etc? I can get 4.7 GHz on my 4930k but I need close to 1.5V, dropping it to 4.6 GHz I can do about 1.408V


----------



## sapientsage

I want to join this club!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/4h578j


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone found which bios works best for IVE-e on the RIVE? 4206, 4802, etc? I can get 4.7 GHz on my 4930k but I need close to 1.5V, dropping it to 4.6 GHz I can do about 1.408V


Look like you hit the wall of your CPU, I'm also at 4.6Ghz with 1.408 on my 3930k, I can bench at 4.9 with 1.52 and for 5Ghz I need more than 1.56 and I can't keep that cool enough for benchi








I think I've gone through almost all the bios since december 2011 and stop updating at 4206, none of the bios helped me to reduce my vcore.


----------



## sapientsage

First up, Hey everyone, I love how active these threads and forums are; I'm excited to get with some people that really know a lot more than I do when it comes OCing.

So what seems to be the most stable OC for the 4930k? I am running 16GB of G.Skill Trident X memory running @ 1800 currently without issue and rated for 2400. I've been a little fearful of messing with the CPU settings until I do some research to know what Voltages I should be at on my rig and if any specific timings should be incorporated after boosting the CPU speed. I have. Here are my specs once more from my Rig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/4h578j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapientsage*
> 
> I want to join this club!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4h578j


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> try update one of the bios to 4206, I think you will like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r4be is a great mb but not for me right now! own one.. by mistake


I had 4206 on the other dead RIVE and these settings im running now wouldnt quite cut the mustard on that bios









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Or rollback to 3602


Yes 3602 in my opinion is the last and best Sandybee bios
Might hit the bios switch and roll back to that one if it will let me


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone found which bios works best for IVE-e on the RIVE? 4206, 4802, etc? I can get 4.7 GHz on my 4930k but I need close to 1.5V, dropping it to 4.6 GHz I can do about 1.408V


Good question


----------



## JottaD

Here is my OC first attempt

http://valid.canardpc.com/ae1baf


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Here is my OC first attempt
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ae1baf


Oh, you have a 4.6 GHz 1,4V one, congrats !


----------



## smartdroid

Now that I have my system up and running for a week, it´s time to do the cable management.

I'm running 3 GPU's (R9 290) do you guys think is worth it to plug the extra PCIE cable on the motherboard? and how about the extra memory cable?


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Oh, you have a 4.6 GHz 1,4V one, congrats !


Thanks *MehlstaubtheCat*

do you thinks it's better to have 4,6 at 1,4v ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Yes right ! 1,4V is no Problem for Sandy E








Stay under 80°C with the Temps and all is fine.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes im baaaaack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going house hunting tomorrow and gotta start to rebench my 760's and get some more overclocks happening
> Hey man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not enough points to get anywhere near you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never got a bug like that b4 on firestrike ......2174,000,000 Mhz LooooooL


...good to see you back-in-benching, just not the same w / o you







...I'm trying to psych myself up for the 'integration build' I prepped for for weeks now...

PART ! 3 mobos (RIVE, RIVE BE, MAxVEx),with 4960X, 3970X and delidded 3770K all on the same w-c loop (there are several reasons for that)...
PART 2: water-cool 4x 780 Ti Classies w/ UNI-blocks and add to the separate-from-above GPU loop with the 2x 7990s (4 GPU)...the MaxVEx's 670s will stay air-cooled for now
PART 3 hook in 5x PSUs (...and hope for the best that my power-phase planning is accurate)

...going to try a 4960ES below in the RIVE BE 1st (...have two for a retailer 'OC' media project, though I passed one on to FtW for the 'extreme cooling' segment) before I dare put in my own retail 4960X which is actually better than either of the 'ES' ...*[email protected]*: in case you see a large smoke-cloud to your West, you know I ran into a problem - come help then










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Yes right ! 1,4V is no Problem for Sandy E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay under 80°C with the Temps and all is fine.


ok I will try it and then I post the results
I'm using AIDA64 for reading the temperatures and I have the CPU now at 41c and CPU Package at 52c
normally my max temp is at CORE 6 with the same as CPU Package both are now at 52c.

Should I be concern with this last two temperatures or just concern with the overall CPU?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Get the program Core Temp or HWMonior both a great to read out the Temps.
And to look on the Vcore CPU-Z is one of the best programs.

The CPU cores scatter of 3-7°C is normal, get the average off all cores then you will be fine.


----------



## JottaD

Thanks one more time








I did my last test with IBT Stress Level: Very High and worked fine for 4600 MHz at 1.370v

4600 MHz at 1.370v

Core Temp 1.0 RC6 max (Core #5) 78C



Overall temp for the CPU is 72,16C ( all max core temps divided per 6) is that one the I have to concern?

thanks


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Don´t worry about this core is a reading error from the CPU the scatter is normal.
The average is important and this is fine with the 72°C.
4,6GHz is fine for your CPU !


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good to see you back-in-benching, just not the same w / o you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm trying to psych myself up for the 'integration build' I prepped for for weeks now...
> 
> PART ! 3 mobos (RIVE, RIVE BE, MAxVEx),with 4960X, 3970X and delidded 3770K all on the same w-c loop (there are several reasons for that)...
> PART 2: water-cool 4x 780 Ti Classies w/ UNI-blocks and add to the separate-from-above GPU loop with the 2x 7990s (4 GPU)...the MaxVEx's 670s will stay air-cooled for now
> PART 3 hook in 5x PSUs (...and hope for the best that my power-phase planning is accurate)
> 
> ...going to try a 4960ES below in the RIVE BE 1st (...have two for a retailer 'OC' media project, though I passed one on to FtW for the 'extreme cooling' segment) before I dare put in my own retail 4960X which is actually better than either of the 'ES' ...*[email protected]*: in case you see a large smoke-cloud to your West, you know I ran into a problem - come help then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A few DICE results for this 4960x, didn't go too far at -70, ran hwbot prime at 5.37Ghz but the tougher ones were limited to ~5.25Ghz so far.
Need to learn the chip better, it should have more in it, feel like I'm missing a voltage or something somewhere. Using 4502 bios on the rIVe


----------



## Joa3d43

...FtW - some great results after all







- I'm actually surprised to see how ''''low'''' the voltage is for 5.25 - heck, HOMECINEMA runs that just for checking emails







...I figured DICE may start to wake up the 1st 4960x/ES (I should have an idea about the 2nd one re water-cooling by tomorrow)...also nice to see some Cinebench w/ DDR3 3000 !

...btw, re your comment on other voltages, to go faster, especially w/DDR3 3000 + -, you might need to (carefully) add VCCSA...Asus factory settings for DDR3 2666 already put that up to 1.25v 'stock'...Ivy-Es are rated higher on VCCSA than SB-E C2 - still makes me a bit nervous though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...FtW - some great results after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'm actually surprised to see how ''''low'''' the voltage is for 5.25 - heck, HOMECINEMA runs that just for checking emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I figured DICE may start to wake up the 1st 4960x/ES (I should have an idea about the 2nd one re water-cooling by tomorrow)...also nice to see some Cinebench w/ DDR3 3000 !
> 
> ...btw, re your comment on other voltages, to go faster, especially w/DDR3 3000 + -, you might need to (carefully) add VCCSA...Asus factory settings for DDR3 2666 already put that up to 1.25v 'stock'...Ivy-Es are rated higher on VCCSA than SB-E C2 - still makes me a bit nervous though.


I've been playing with voltages 1 by 1 to try to figure out why more vcore isn't allowing it to run faster, haven't gone too far with the vccsa or VTT yet though, should have gotten more DICE...

The colder temps can make a cpu look good though, it does cinebench 5Ghz at 1.376V. Gotta have more than 5.25Ghz in it...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good to see you back-in-benching, just not the same w / o you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm trying to psych myself up for the 'integration build' I prepped for for weeks now...
> 
> PART ! 3 mobos (RIVE, RIVE BE, MAxVEx),with 4960X, 3970X and delidded 3770K all on the same w-c loop (there are several reasons for that)...
> PART 2: water-cool 4x 780 Ti Classies w/ UNI-blocks and add to the separate-from-above GPU loop with the 2x 7990s (4 GPU)...the MaxVEx's 670s will stay air-cooled for now
> PART 3 hook in 5x PSUs (...and hope for the best that my power-phase planning is accurate)
> 
> ...going to try a 4960ES below in the RIVE BE 1st (...have two for a retailer 'OC' media project, though I passed one on to FtW for the 'extreme cooling' segment) before I dare put in my own retail 4960X which is actually better than either of the 'ES' ...*[email protected]*: in case you see a large smoke-cloud to your West, you know I ran into a problem - come help then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey there man









When my psu let go i had very large white cloud couldnt see thing in here LooL
So your building FRANKENPUTER........ its alive.......








Its good to be back in the game again







This last month has prob been the worst one since i started this . RIVE's and R4F's dying . But it given me time too look for house with big garage for my bench room ( well one room for a start







)
So my shiny new RIVE hasent missed a beat . THANK GAWD









Hope u realise that you could give this bloke a cockroach and he will freeze it and overvolt it LoooooL
















VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been playing with voltages 1 by 1 to try to figure out why more vcore isn't allowing it to run faster, haven't gone too far with the vccsa or VTT yet though, should have gotten more DICE...
> 
> The colder temps can make a cpu look good though, it does cinebench 5Ghz at 1.376V. Gotta have more than 5.25Ghz in it...


Freeze those sukers FTW


----------



## Slinky PC

Finally R4BE got a bios








Slinky PC 24/7-H2O vs 5sec-LN2 http://valid.canardpc.com/s0yv84


----------



## gow3

Had a stroke of badluck as my motherboard seems to fail. All was well until today, when I started my computer to be welcomed with the iROG-2 updating screen. The bloody thing updated and then restarted. A common fault, so I have read. Kindly advice as to what to do. I have no option of RMA'ing it. I have not flashed the bios on the other port (I don't know how I'd flash it without having EZ flash.)

So far I've tried to clear CMOS and reset bios settings using the bottom on the extreme left. That's it.

My system specs are:
RIVE
G.Skillz 32 gb ram
EVGA gtx 670 (Tri sli)
Intel 520 series 250 gb ssd
Samsung SSD 240 gb
2 hard drives. 2 tb and 1 tb.

I have no idea what to do. Should I flash the bios on another bios switch? (there are only 2 so it better work :s)


----------



## sabishiihito

That happened to mine after I updated to one of the latest BIOS versions. I switched to the other BIOS and selected the option to copy it to the bad chip.


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> That happened to mine after I updated to one of the latest BIOS versions. I switched to the other BIOS and selected the option to copy it to the bad chip.


Thing is, I don't remember updating mine to a new BIOS. I did update the bios once, that was also like 6 months ago. I haven't touched the OS installation after that. Anyway, can you please give me an in-depth guide of how to restore the bios on the other port. I'm scared and want this done properly. Thanks!


----------



## sabishiihito

There's an option in the Bios to copy from the chip you're running on to the other chip:

http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTMyMzQyOTEyN1BBbGY2aWZQYWhfM180MF9sLmdpZg==


----------



## gow3

Can't get into bios. I press delete and it brings me to the same screen, if I change ports, will it let me go to bios


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> That happened to mine after I updated to one of the latest BIOS versions. I switched to the other BIOS and selected the option to copy it to the bad chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, I don't remember updating mine to a new BIOS. I did update the bios once, that was also like 6 months ago. I haven't touched the OS installation after that. Anyway, can you please give me an in-depth guide of how to restore the bios on the other port. I'm **** scared and want this done properly. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Can't get into bios. I press delete and it brings me to the same screen, if I change ports, will it let me go to bios


http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/

one way to do it outside of bios


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, my sound card just died (Sound Blaster Z #3, never going to buy a Creative product as long as I live) and I'm forced to use the onboard audio on my Rampage IV Formula. However, once I installed the drivers on Win8.1 64 bit I don't get a Realtek control panel at all. This is driving me absolutely crazy as I use headphones and it is trying to emulate surround sound and it is making everything sound stupid and distorted. How do you fix this?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, my sound card just died (Sound Blaster Z #3, never going to buy a Creative product as long as I live) and I'm forced to use the onboard audio on my Rampage IV Formula. However, once I installed the drivers on Win8.1 64 bit I don't get a Realtek control panel at all. This is driving me absolutely crazy as I use headphones and it is trying to emulate surround sound and it is making everything sound stupid and distorted. How do you fix this?


there were like 3-5 drivers to update when i upgraded from windows 8-8.1

something is missing possably on updates

i use 5.1 earphones , onboard may not be good enough for you after having a dedicated sound card


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> there were like 3-5 drivers to update when i upgraded from windows 8-8.1
> 
> something is missing possably on updates
> 
> i use 5.1 earphones , onboard may not be good enough for you after having a dedicated sound card


I got the latest drivers from Asus that are for 8.1, but no control panel installed like 99% of the other Realtek drivers I've used. It doesn't sound horrible if it weren't for it trying to emulate 5.1 with my headphones (HD 598's). I'm going to get a new sound card this week I just need it to work until then and it sounds really wonky the way it is, the positional audio is very poor.


----------



## Maximization

its inablied in bios?

my guess is default sound has to be realtech sound chip in control panel



actually disregard this i just relized i am in vista ultimate right now, booting into win 8.1 to see


----------



## Maximization

its has its own icon in control panel do you see it?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> its has its own icon in control panel do you see it?


I don't have any control panel. I don't see any control panel utility either.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I dont use headphones . SPIDIF and Sony amp 200w per ch and 24 speakers and 2 subs . Formula does it nicely and i have realtek audio manager working on mine


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> There's an option in the Bios to copy from the chip you're running on to the other chip:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTMyMzQyOTEyN1BBbGY2aWZQYWhfM180MF9sLmdpZg==


I'm right now on the default bios. Should I change the switich to bios 2 and then try this method. Does this have any risks?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Only flash your bios if you really need to , As the saying goes " if it aint broke dont fix it " and if you dont really know what your doing dont bother .
These later ivy bee bios's are really not good performance wise for sandyee bee


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> That happened to mine after I updated to one of the latest BIOS versions. I switched to the other BIOS and selected the option to copy it to the bad chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, I don't remember updating mine to a new BIOS. I did update the bios once, that was also like 6 months ago. I haven't touched the OS installation after that. Anyway, can you please give me an in-depth guide of how to restore the bios on the other port. I'm scared and want this done properly. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Can't get into bios. I press delete and it brings me to the same screen, if I change ports, will it let me go to bios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/
> 
> one way to do it outside of bios
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> There's an option in the Bios to copy from the chip you're running on to the other chip:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTMyMzQyOTEyN1BBbGY2aWZQYWhfM180MF9sLmdpZg==
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right now on the default bios. Should I change the switich to bios 2 and then try this method. Does this have any risks?
Click to expand...

did you try usb bios flashback ?


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you try usb bios flashback ?


Haven't tried anything yet. Waiting for people to tell me what to do







should I switch to the the second bios and copy it over to the second one?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Only flash your bios if you really need to , As the saying goes " if it aint broke dont fix it " and if you dont really know what your doing dont bother .
> These later ivy bee bios's are really not good performance wise for sandyee bee


What's the best BIOS for the RIVE in your opinion?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What's the best BIOS for the RIVE in your opinion?


After trying multiple bios with my 3970x i find 4206 gives me the highest cpu clocks for the least amount of vcore to be stable.
If i recall correctly homecinemapc said he prefered 3602 for SBe


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you try usb bios flashback ?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried anything yet. Waiting for people to tell me what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I switch to the the second bios and copy it over to the second one?
Click to expand...

So primary BIOS chip is "bricked" or can't boot into windows at all? If yes, switch to second BIOS & boot. I remember someone saying you can copy the good BIOS from second BIOS chip to primary BIOS chip. If that is doable, switch to second BIOS, boot & enter BIOS setup screen. Then copy the good BIOS from second BIOS chip to primary BIOS chip.


----------



## marc0053

have you tried updating BIOS through ROG connect in the back of the board? you don't need to have your pc running to do so. just place the bios file you want top upload onto a usb stick ands rename the file R4E.CAP and press and hold the "link" button until it starts flashing and leave the usb plugged until the flashing light stops


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> So primary BIOS chip is "bricked" or can't boot into windows at all? If yes, switch to second BIOS & boot. I remember someone saying you can copy the good BIOS from second BIOS chip to primary BIOS chip. If that is doable, switch to second BIOS, boot & enter BIOS setup screen. Then copy the good BIOS from second BIOS chip to primary BIOS chip.


It doesn't boot into windows. Shows me the logo but when i press del to get into bios, it just goes to the iRog-2 updating screen. So I'll just switch to the second bios and let's see how it goes from there.


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> have you tried updating BIOS through ROG connect in the back of the board? you don't need to have your pc running to do so. just place the bios file you want top upload onto a usb stick ands rename the file R4E.CAP and press and hold the "link" button until it starts flashing and leave the usb plugged until the flashing light stops


can you do this to the same bios port that is messed up? As in the bios doesn't let me go into its settings, thus it's ****ed.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> can you do this to the same bios port that is messed up? As in the bios doesn't let me go into its settings, thus it's ****ed.


You don't need to have your pc on to do this. just make sure the psu is plugged and the pc is turned off. You don't even need to be in the bios settings to upload the file








Just have the usb plugged in the back rod usb port and hold the link button (just beneath the clear cmos button) until you see a luight flashing from the link button.
Also make the renamed bios file "R4E.CAP" is on the main directory of the usb key and not in a folder.


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> You don't need to have your pc on to do this. just make sure the psu is plugged and the pc is turned off. You don't even need to be in the bios settings to upload the file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have the usb plugged in the back rod usb port and hold the link button (just beneath the clear cmos button) until you see a luight flashing from the link button


I'll try this and post back. Downloading the newest bios now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What's the best BIOS for the RIVE in your opinion?


3602

If your in a later one you cant flash back


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 3602
> 
> If your in a later one you cant flash back


...true enough...in that case 4206 IMO

Hey HOMECINEMA > more body parts for the 'FRANKENPUTER' per above posts ( > thanks for the name btw







) http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/7720#post_21622441


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 3602
> 
> If your in a later one you cant flash back


Thank you for the info!! +Rep!!


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good to see you back-in-benching, just not the same w / o you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm trying to psych myself up for the 'integration build' I prepped for for weeks now...
> 
> PART ! 3 mobos (RIVE, RIVE BE, MAxVEx),with 4960X, 3970X and delidded 3770K all on the same w-c loop (there are several reasons for that)...
> PART 2: water-cool 4x 780 Ti Classies w/ UNI-blocks and add to the separate-from-above GPU loop with the 2x 7990s (4 GPU)...the MaxVEx's 670s will stay air-cooled for now
> PART 3 hook in 5x PSUs (...and hope for the best that my power-phase planning is accurate)
> 
> ...going to try a 4960ES below in the RIVE BE 1st (...have two for a retailer 'OC' media project, though I passed one on to FtW for the 'extreme cooling' segment) before I dare put in my own retail 4960X which is actually better than either of the 'ES' ...*[email protected]*: in case you see a large smoke-cloud to your West, you know I ran into a problem - come help then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is there any chance you could make comparison RIVE vs BE using same hardware, I'm curious how do they stack to each other.








BE should generally be better under cold, however...


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good to see you back-in-benching, just not the same w / o you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm trying to psych myself up for the 'integration build' I prepped for for weeks now...
> 
> PART ! 3 mobos (RIVE, RIVE BE, MAxVEx),with 4960X, 3970X and delidded 3770K all on the same w-c loop (there are several reasons for that)...
> PART 2: water-cool 4x 780 Ti Classies w/ UNI-blocks and add to the separate-from-above GPU loop with the 2x 7990s (4 GPU)...the MaxVEx's 670s will stay air-cooled for now
> PART 3 hook in 5x PSUs (...and hope for the best that my power-phase planning is accurate)
> 
> ...going to try a 4960ES below in the RIVE BE 1st (...have two for a retailer 'OC' media project, though I passed one on to FtW for the 'extreme cooling' segment) before I dare put in my own retail 4960X which is actually better than either of the 'ES' ...*[email protected]*: in case you see a large smoke-cloud to your West, you know I ran into a problem - come help then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few DICE results for this 4960x, didn't go too far at -70, ran hwbot prime at 5.37Ghz but the tougher ones were limited to ~5.25Ghz so far.
> Need to learn the chip better, it should have more in it, feel like I'm missing a voltage or something somewhere. Using 4502 bios on the rIVe
Click to expand...

24/7 H20 vs. 5 seconds NL2 = 0.15GHz?

http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREMESomeone.. please beat me!
MemTweaklt Global Leaderboard (Veniamin a.k.a. SlinkyPC)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Is there any chance you could make comparison RIVE vs BE using same hardware, I'm curious how do they stack to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE should generally be better under cold, however...


I had both and it's the same thing expereince using my 3970x. Max benching clock is 5.3GHz with both.

Could be different with IVY-E though.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Is there any chance you could make comparison RIVE vs BE using same hardware, I'm curious how do they stack to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE should generally be better under cold, however...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I had both and it's the same thing expereince using my 3970x. Max benching clock is 5.3GHz with both.
> 
> Could be different with IVY-E though.


I should be able to do some full testing by the weekend when everything is put together...the 'regular' RIVE has run both the 3970X and 4960X (ES and otherwise) just fine already for months...RIVE BE is an addition, not replacement, so that I don't have to swap CPUs all the time and can also run 4x GPU x 2 ...leak-testing 4x 780 Ti Classies now...


----------



## Joa3d43

*ADDENDUM:* btw, I initially was going to call that 3-mobo-12-GPU build something like 'pet-Megalodon' or 'desk-wall-puter gone AWOL', but I think HOMECINEMA's tag for it - FRANKENPUTER - might be best......as FtW put it, 'consists of different parts and when putting electricity through it, it becomes alive'

what do you guys like for it ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

haha FRANKENPUTER!

YUP!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 24/7 H20 vs. 5 seconds NL2 = 0.15GHz?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREMESomeone.. please beat me!
> MemTweaklt Global Leaderboard (Veniamin a.k.a. SlinkyPC)


Validations are fairly easy, can it do something that needs some stability, like cinebench or XTU bench at 5.225 on water?









Good validation for water either way though!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> You don't need to have your pc on to do this. just make sure the psu is plugged and the pc is turned off. You don't even need to be in the bios settings to upload the file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have the usb plugged in the back rod usb port and hold the link button (just beneath the clear cmos button) until you see a luight flashing from the link button.
> Also make the renamed bios file "R4E.CAP" is on the main directory of the usb key and not in a folder.


You only need to .cap if your bios is earlier than 2105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...true enough...in that case 4206 IMO
> 
> Hey HOMECINEMA > more body parts for the 'FRANKENPUTER' per above posts ( > thanks for the name btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/7720#post_21622441


Ya see im good for sumnthin after all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Thank you for the info!! +Rep!!


Thanks man anytime
We aim to please


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you try usb bios flashback ?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried anything yet. Waiting for people to tell me what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I switch to the the second bios and copy it over to the second one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So primary BIOS chip is "bricked" or can't boot into windows at all? If yes, switch to second BIOS & boot. I remember someone saying you can copy the good BIOS from second BIOS chip to primary BIOS chip. If that is doable, switch to second BIOS, boot & enter BIOS setup screen. Then copy the good BIOS from second BIOS chip to primary BIOS chip.
Click to expand...

personally i would try bios flashback first
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> have you tried updating BIOS through ROG connect in the back of the board? you don't need to have your pc running to do so. just place the bios file you want top upload onto a usb stick ands rename the file R4E.CAP and press and hold the "link" button until it starts flashing and leave the usb plugged until the flashing light stops


he is also talking about bios flashback, the page i linked did it work


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 24/7 H20 vs. 5 seconds NL2 = 0.15GHz?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREMESomeone.. please beat me!
> MemTweaklt Global Leaderboard (Veniamin a.k.a. SlinkyPC)
> 
> 
> 
> Validations are fairly easy, can it do something that needs some stability, like cinebench or XTU bench at 5.225 on water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good validation for water either way though!
Click to expand...

I just replay at your validation CPU-Z i74960X @ 5.37GHz as an invitation to you guys to come on MemTweaklt.
BTW was that an Ln2 validation of 4960X?.. bcz I know they reach 5.7+GHz with Ln2 in San Francisco







Probably they use a secret bios


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I just replay at your validation CPU-Z i74960X @ 5.37GHz as an invitation to you guys to come on MemTweaklt.
> BTW was that an Ln2 validation of 4960X?.. bcz I know they reach in 5.7+GHz with Ln2 in San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably they use a secret bios


...good grief, guerilla marketing ?

As to FtW's ""validation"" of the 4960X ES, was not a validation to begin with - he is working with me on a project that involves two 'Intel Confidential" 4960 X / ES chips a retailer made available to me for a media project, and there are restrictions involved. On general CPU / GPU LN2 stuff, you may want to check FtW's records at HWBot, CPU-Z Canardpc etc

On Memtweakit, which is an ROG Asus product, also not your lucky day...To begin with, many of us are members at ROG Asus (myself included) so why the 'invitation' ? In addition

1.) seems the current leader is 'Tse' per pic in spoiler below
2.) *MUCH MORE IMPORTANTLY,* MemtTweakIt has a fundamental flaw as openly discussed by ROG staff itself, DRAM Refresh Interval's very big impact on score is reversed - checked your DRAM Refresh in the table







...most of the serious benchers ignore MemTweakit score tables for that reason

Also, you may want to have a look at OCN's TOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I just replay at your validation CPU-Z i74960X @ 5.37GHz as an invitation to you guys to come on MemTweaklt.
> BTW was that an Ln2 validation of 4960X?.. bcz I know they reach in 5.7+GHz with Ln2 in San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably they use a secret bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...good grief, guerilla marketing ?
> 
> As to FtW's ""validation"" of the 4960X ES, was not a validation to begin with - he is working with me on a project that involves two 'Intel Confidential" 4960 X / ES chips a retailer made available to me for a media project, and there are restrictions involved. On general CPU / GPU LN2 stuff, you may want to check FtW's records at HWBot, CPU-Z Canardpc etc
> 
> On Memtweakit, which is an ROG Asus product, also not your lucky day...To begin with, many of us are members at ROG Asus (myself included) so why the 'invitation' ? In addition
> 
> 1.) seems the current leader is 'Tse' per pic in spoiler below
> 2.) *MUCH MORE IMPORTANTLY,* MemtTweakIt has a fundamental flaw as openly discussed by ROG staff itself, DRAM Refresh Interval's very big impact on score is reversed - checked your DRAM Refresh in the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...most of the serious benchers ignore MemTweakit score tables for that reason
> 
> Also, you may want to have a look at OCN's TOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice to met you... TOS







Yes I am 2nd on any asus motherboard in MemtTweakIt but 1st on rive and I spend thousands on my ram. I know You are disappointed about the secret bios Try again maybe works now.








What about 3DMARK.. also ignored by serious benchers like you guys.

Sorry, I am just an artist







Don't hate!
One time 3DMARK Hall of Fame Rank-4 (March 2012)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I had both and it's the same thing expereince using my 3970x. Max benching clock is 5.3GHz with both.
> 
> Could be different with IVY-E though.


Hey there shortness
Same with me 3930k max bench is [email protected]

Im gonna stay away from IVYBEE unless somebody got one real cheap


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...true enough...in that case 4206 IMO
> 
> Hey HOMECINEMA > more body parts for the 'FRANKENPUTER' per above posts ( > thanks for the name btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/7720#post_21622441


yeah thats the bios my shiny new RIVE has and does my clock and ram settings justice

Now that link should be called EVGA overkill thread with added waterblocks ......... ahhhhh to dream


----------



## gow3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> I'll try this and post back. Downloading the newest bios now.


Stunned right now. My system is working but I think it had nothing to do with the 3602 bios I flashed. I flashed the bios and it still gave me the loop so I pressed the CMOS button 5 times after that. Lo and behold, it works







. Thanks for all the information guys. I really appreciate the help. Now need to get to overclocking again


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I just replay at your validation CPU-Z i74960X @ 5.37GHz as an invitation to you guys to come on MemTweaklt.
> BTW was that an Ln2 validation of 4960X?.. bcz I know they reach 5.7+GHz with Ln2 in San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably they use a secret bios


That was cooled with dry ice, ln2 should let it get farther though. I played with a 4930k a few months ago that benched at 5.8ghz pretty well, no fancy bios on an MSI gd45 plus.
Need to get to know the 4960x on the r4e a bit better yet.

Memtweakit is a great tool for tweaking & fine tuning memory clocks, but as joa3d43 pointed out the score has little meaning, I'll have to see what I can do with it though.


----------



## Maximization

my wife never lets me bring in a bubbling vat of liquid helium into our aprtment


----------



## FtW 420

I wish I could try LHe on a couple chips, that stuff is on the expensive side. About $1 a liter for ln2 , or about $10 a liter for lhe. The AMD cpus would love it though...


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I just replay at your validation CPU-Z i74960X @ 5.37GHz as an invitation to you guys to come on MemTweaklt.
> BTW was that an Ln2 validation of 4960X?.. bcz I know they reach 5.7+GHz with Ln2 in San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably they use a secret bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was cooled with dry ice, ln2 should let it get farther though. I played with a 4930k a few months ago that benched at 5.8ghz pretty well, no fancy bios on an MSI gd45 plus.
> Need to get to know the 4960x on the r4e a bit better yet.
> 
> Memtweakit is a great tool for tweaking & fine tuning memory clocks, but as joa3d43 pointed out the score has little meaning, I'll have to see what I can do with it though.
Click to expand...

Thanks for let me know


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 24/7 H20 vs. 5 seconds NL2 = 0.15GHz?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/?model=ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME*Someone.. please beat me!*
> MemTweaklt Global Leaderboard (Veniamin a.k.a. SlinkyPC)


Done!


Although tse smashed all the current scores pretty good.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What's the best BIOS for the RIVE in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 3602
> 
> If your in a later one you cant flash back
Click to expand...

At first I was like damn I already updated to those IVB-E Bios, no way I can go back to this and retest. Then I realized I left my BIOS1 chip on 2105

Happy camper! I didn't particularly like any BIOS past 3602. Felt like it needed a little more voltage here and there.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> At first I was like damn I already updated to those IVB-E Bios, no way I can go back to this and retest. Then I realized I left my BIOS1 chip on 2105
> 
> Happy camper! I didn't particularly like any BIOS past 3602. Felt like it needed a little more voltage here and there.


2105 is the one i got my first mad clocks on


----------



## hypespazm

Hey guys , got a quick question. I updated from 8 to 8.1 now Im debating if I should reinstall all the drivers, or is it pointless ? are they the same drivers? need some help ..


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

This are the same driver, you don´t have to reinstall something !


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> This are the same driver, you don´t have to reinstall something !


okay now on to overclocking. see now I am a bit rusty. but I am about to use the auto overclock.. but everytime i use it it sets my memory to 1666mhz and the only thing i can switch it down to is 1333mhz.. honestly i dont want that. dunno why but my memory doesnt overclock very well. atleast thats what I believe. the auto overclock gets me to 4.250 I want to get something like 4.8' ish. or so Im running corsair 110. i think i can do it and have good temps. any suggestions on the input i should use though?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

First of all, you will never hit 4,8GHz on a H100i.
What kind of Prozessor are you useing ? 3930k like in the signatur ? voltage ?
Other systemspecs plz !


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> First of all, you will never hit 4,8GHz on a H100i.
> What kind of Prozessor are you useing ? 3930k like in the signatur ? voltage ?
> Other systemspecs plz !


well I was at 4.6 for a long time until i had to reformat i just dont remember the settings I had. I have 3930K and right now everything is stock

dsk.png 625k .png file


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

[email protected],6GHz ?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> [email protected],6GHz ?


right now everything is stock


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Yes in know but you say you have it overclocked to 4,6GHz and ai ask you on with voltage ???
Need more informations about the system like Memory mainboard PSU GPU.


----------



## hypespazm

I have it at STOCK at the moment I have psu GS800 corsair gtx780 SC so everything is stock and my Motherboard is asus RAMPAGE IV Extreme. everything is stock voltage


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> First of all, you will never hit 4,8GHz on a H100i.
> What kind of Prozessor are you useing ? 3930k like in the signatur ? voltage ?
> Other systemspecs plz !


you are sorely mistaken I have a h100 and I have had a daily of 4.8~4.9
it all depends on your specific chip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I have it at STOCK at the moment I have psu GS800 corsair gtx780 SC so everything is stock and my Motherboard is asus RAMPAGE IV Extreme. everything is stock voltage


for starters seeing as you have to ask about everthing
go 4.6~4.7 and see if it likes 1.36v
temperature safety threshold is 70c~75c on these chips. (don't go over those temps)


----------



## hypespazm

am I doing it right? see here what I did 1.36 on vcore and then the cpu ratio is 37.0 giving me 3711MHZ


----------



## Kimir

If that's the voltage you are aiming for then you can now bump up the multiplier and do an intel burn test/prime 95.
If you get a BSOD 101, then you'll need more vcore, so you can reduce the multiplier and test again.


----------



## hypespazm

okay I have it running at 1344-1344 custom blend prime 95. how long should i wait before im in the clear?


----------



## hypespazm

seeems very very stable at these speeds.


----------



## Kimir

If you don't have enough voltage it will bsod within 5min, if you want to make sure your system is stable as is, then you can run in a couple of hours (or a day if you want to join a stable club).
I don't know how good is you ship, but I need 1.408v for 4.6Ghz, 1.36v for only 3.7Ghz, seems shy to me, bump the multi a little


----------



## hypespazm

its been running at the speed for a while now the RATED FSB though says 3.2ghz idk if that makes any difference.


----------



## Kimir

Rated FSB will change only if you OC with BCLK (bus speed). But again either if you are fine with the voltage or the core speed, try to find the sweet spot.
If you are good with 3.7Ghz, try reducing the voltage until it's not stable then increase it up back.
Or if you want to keep that voltage, try to increase the multiplier until it's not stable then revert back the last stable state.

I was looking for 1.4v daily (max recommended by Intel if I recall) and goes with that. I still bench once in a while at 1.52v-1.55v anyway.


----------



## hypespazm

bumped it up they are hitting that 70 C max but i think thats as far as I want to go.. might be a little too hot for my tast but idk?


----------



## Kimir

You increase the voltage as well that the multi here, don't do that.
1.4v for 3.8Ghz is way too much (the wall for 3930k is usually between 4.5Ghz and 4.7Ghz from what I've seen) I was at 4.4Ghz with 1.36 or so back in the day with my noctua NH-D14..
About the temperature, yeah depend on your taste, I'm fine with 75°c.

Anyway, I'm not that good of an OCer, when the guru come here they will be able to help better than me.
You should screen your bios settings btw


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You increase the voltage as well that the multi here, don't do that.
> 1.4v for 3.8Ghz is way too much (the wall for 3930k is usually between 4.5Ghz and 4.7Ghz from what I've seen) I was at 4.4Ghz with 1.36 or so back in the day with my noctua NH-D14..
> About the temperature, yeah depend on your taste, I'm fine with 75°c.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not that good of an OCer, when the guru come here they will be able to help better than me.
> You should screen your bios settings btw


so i dont get what your are saying about increasing voltage? i didnt mean to increase the voltage. how can I decrease it?

***okay I see what your are saying but that increased itself how can I lower it?


----------



## Kimir

If it increase by itself, it because you've set the CPU load line calibration and current capability higher than you need (in Digi+ power control)
Medium and 120-130% should be fine enough for 4 to 4.4Ghz.

If you haven't yet, you should look into this article, that might help you.


----------



## hypespazm

holy crap I just realized the whole time I was writing 3.7 GHZ and Im actually talking about 4.7 GHZ didnt you notice?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> holy crap I just realized the whole time I was writing 3.7 GHZ and Im actually trying to reach 4.6 ghz lol im tripping /quote]


----------



## hypespazm

i went into the bios and it had a preset for 4.7 gamer OC this is what the end result gave me.. and this honestly is more stable than what I had before and it actually puts out less heat or close to the same amount


----------



## smartdroid

Sometimes this motherboard makes me crazy...I could pass XTU stress test, aida 64 and Intel burn test...and I couldn't get prime95 to work for 2 minutes, rebooted applied stock settings and made every thing exactly the same again...and now i´m testing prime for 1 hour with no errors?!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you are sorely mistaken I have a h100 and I have had a daily of 4.8~4.9
> it all depends on your specific chip


OK, thats crazy ! I had made a rig for my friend with a 3930k and a H100i and made push/pull with teh fans.
At 4,5Ghz 1,38V it goes over 80°C in Prime 95.


----------



## smartdroid

Like he said it depends on the chip...I have one corsair H100i with 2 fans...no push/pull. and pull pretty much the same numbers.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

You have a Vcore of 1,25V that's a difference to 1,38V that makes a lot more heat.


----------



## smartdroid

Fair enough...but i was at 4.6GHz which by itself also pulls more heat than 4.5GHz









But the H100i still does a decent [email protected] no problem! Is surelly does a better job cooling my 4930K than it did cooling the 4770K


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

This 100Mhz never pulls more heat then 0,13V extra voltage.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Sometimes this motherboard makes me crazy...I could pass XTU stress test, aida 64 and Intel burn test...and I couldn't get prime95 to work for 2 minutes, rebooted applied stock settings and made every thing exactly the same again...and now i´m testing prime for 1 hour with no errors?!


On some motherboards over the years I've seen this behaviour, the proper way to ensure every setting has been applied correctly has always been a full power down of the computer and back on after setting the BIOS settings.


----------



## funkmetal

Just picked up mine yesterday, just waiting on the rest of the parts to arrive. This board is going to be sweet!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well maybe its because you are using prime 95.. I use aida64 and IBT
prime95 isn't optimized for SB-e last I heard...

also at that point what thermal paste you are using is a factor

I use these same voltages for I guess 4.6-4.8 1.376v for higher..

I dunno anything other than I have my cpu settings happy enough to bench alot of different speeds of memory..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well maybe its because you are using prime 95.. I use aida64 and IBT
> prime95 isn't optimized for SB-e last I heard...
> 
> also at that point what thermal paste you are using is a factor
> 
> I use these same voltages for I guess 4.6-4.8 1.376v for higher..
> 
> I dunno anything other than I have my cpu settings happy enough to bench alot of different speeds of memory..


please tell me you use ibtavx... if not then









prime is a god send and very much up to date


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well maybe its because you are using prime 95.. I use aida64 and IBT
> prime95 isn't optimized for SB-e last I heard...
> 
> also at that point what thermal paste you are using is a factor
> 
> I use these same voltages for I guess 4.6-4.8 1.376v for higher..
> 
> I dunno anything other than I have my cpu settings happy enough to bench alot of different speeds of memory..


Prime 95 version 27.7 onwards has avx instructions for sandybee so your source is not quite accurate mate


----------



## coolhandluke41

Installed CPU-Z just so I can validate my 24/7 slow poke







(glad to be a part of 6 core family -finally )
http://valid.canardpc.com/lnrqht


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@luke Grats that build is ULTRA-SEX

That's why I said last I heard. All I remember is that alot of the stress tests went too high for SB-e

All I have ever needed was aida and ibt though

but then again I could care less about 100% stability I quit testing at high usually all I use my pc for is internet and superpi these days and in games my recently sold bastard 680 (1250mhz) would crash my PC before the proc will
I need pump etc and fittings and tubing before I return to the SLI promisedland

And I have everything enabled.. Even sleep states


with my current OC I don't push into 4.8 too often though.. I lost my stable 4.8-4.9 months ago
but my OC isn't good for blk 131 x multiplier = 4870mhz

it frozed... I was testing the outer limits of my IMC.. still 2510Mhz

will absolutely not do 2666 even with gold memory samples

Basically just waiting on LN2 pots so I can rage around blk 166

and waiting on my custom loop for 5ghz CPU clock

I don't wanna run prime till I got my mobo blocks installed because only clocks i need to work on are my high blks and workin on those heat up my caps section too much for my tastes

LMK if you want me to do aanything else


----------



## hypespazm

is 1.4 v good for 4.4ghz?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thats terrible for anything but 4.9-5ghz

on sb-e atleast

anyways I been having trouble trying to do 6x2GB low cas 1600.. It won't boot ! and when it does it doesn't recognize the sticks. I already tossed the spare ram power ports on

It makes me wanna upgrade to 4930k but I don't wanna lose this chips

my mobo is out of warranty now as well I am pretty sure

I have tried with 2 completely different sets of sticks


----------



## Kimir

Silicon lottery... not everyone win at it. lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn but it does 4 sticks so well and 8gb is not enough for my usage


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i was exaggerating/estimating( probably should have said its bad)

I think my last chip may have done 1.410 for 4.7 if you go back enough pages you could find out

I was under the impression 1.4 was (terrible)bad for chips though5


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> thats terrible for anything but 4.9-5ghz
> 
> on sb-e atleast
> 
> anyways I been having trouble trying to do 6x2GB low cas 1600.. It won't boot ! and when it does it doesn't recognize the sticks. I already tossed the spare ram power ports on
> 
> It makes me wanna upgrade to 4930k but I don't wanna lose this chips
> 
> my mobo is out of warranty now as well I am pretty sure
> 
> I have tried with 2 completely different sets of sticks


Is it possible one or two of your RAM slots are defective?

Try alternating 1 RAM stick in each of the 8 slots to confirm it boots


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Any chip besides the top 1~2% is terrible?
> 
> I've been lurking 3930k threads on OCN and other forums for over a year and I've only seen two 3930k's that did 4.9 stable at around 1.4v. Never once have I seen a 5Ghz stable chip at that voltage.
> 
> While his chip IS terrible (4.4 @ 1.4v), so is your statement lol.


Geeze im must be very lucky . My 3930k will do [email protected]@1.45vc at idle and [email protected]@2428


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Any chip besides the top 1~2% is terrible?
> 
> I've been lurking 3930k threads on OCN and other forums for over a year and I've only seen two 3930k's that did 4.9 stable at around 1.4v. Never once have I seen a 5Ghz stable chip at that voltage.
> 
> While his chip IS terrible (4.4 @ 1.4v), so is your statement lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze im must be very lucky . My 3930k will do [email protected]@1.45vc at idle and [email protected]@2428
Click to expand...

Yes that's a great chip, still not 5Ghz @ 1.4v though lol. I don't think that's possible for 24/7, only benching.

I gotta stop being lazy and add my 680 lightning block and EX45 280mm rad to the loop so I can push 4.8/4.9. I have all the parts, just been putting it off. Not really any need for it, but let's not forget what forum we're on









At 4.7 / 1.368v I've hit 71c (rarely) in BF4 which is sort of at my limit.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yes that's a great chip, still not 5Ghz @ 1.4v though lol. I don't think that's possible for 24/7, only benching.
> 
> I gotta stop being lazy and add my 680 lightning block and EX45 280mm rad to the loop so I can push 4.8/4.9. I have all the parts, just been putting it off. Not really any need for it, but let's not forget what forum we're on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4.7 / 1.368v I've hit 71c (rarely) in BF4 which is sort of at my limit.


Its degraded as bit

It has 1.41v in bios add xtreme LLC = .........



But ive had it boot in much lower 1.35 - 1.38v

That 4.7g 47x100 is the setting my gaming profile runs almost identical vcore too . 'cept i run the ram @2400


----------



## Kimir

Mine is hitting 75-76°c max in Crysis 3/BF3 with 4.6Ghz 1.4v, my 2 lightning aren't helping being in the loop, warming the water more.
I know I'm short in rad, I'm looking into making a new build into the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case that please me. I'll certainly need some advice to cool the 2x 780Ti KPE and either my 3930k or a new 4930k (if i decide to create an entire new build, with a log), but that's another story. I'll ask in the water cooling club when the time come.

Anyway, that's still better than the NH-D14 temp I had at 4.2-4.4Ghz with way less voltage or even the H100i with 2xSP120.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Is it possible one or two of your RAM slots are defective?
> 
> Try alternating 1 RAM stick in each of the 8 slots to confirm it boots


TY will get back in a minute...
They are working in quad ATM 
trying to OC these Mushkin 998691 BBSE-DJ-F I think

when i do run all 6 i use dimms; a1, b1, b2 ,d2 ,d1, c1


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Installed CPU-Z just so I can validate my 24/7 slow poke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (glad to be a part of 6 core family -finally )
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lnrqht





welcome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Mine is hitting 75-76°c max in Crysis 3/BF3 with 4.6Ghz 1.4v, my 2 lightning aren't helping being in the loop, warming the water more.
> I know I'm short in rad, I'm looking into making a new build into the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case that please me. I'll certainly need some advice to cool the 2x 780Ti KPE and either my 3930k or a new 4930k (if i decide to create an entire new build, with a log), but that's another story. I'll ask in the water cooling club when the time come.
> 
> Anyway, that's still better than the NH-D14 temp I had at 4.2-4.4Ghz with way less voltage or even the H100i with 2xSP120.


save your money now and just buy a caselabs, you wont regret it and you will spend less in the long run !


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> save your money now and just buy a caselabs, you wont regret it and you will spend less in the long run !


Well, the MAGNUM SMA8 looks good for the job, but the price







, I don't even know how much it could end with taxes+shipping to EU...
And I'm not use to reuse the case when doing a new build, I usually make an entire new one. That's why I highly doubt I'll use the 3930k and RIVE I have, or else I will have to replace them to make something running in that case.








I'm saving the SM8 page and will look at the owner's club anyway, maybe I'll go crazy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> save your money now and just buy a caselabs, you wont regret it and you will spend less in the long run !
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the MAGNUM SMA8 looks good for the job, but the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I don't even know how much it could end with taxes+shipping to EU...
> And I'm not use to reuse the case when doing a new build, I usually make an entire new one. That's why I highly doubt I'll use the 3930k and RIVE I have, or else I will have to replace them to make something running in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving the SM8 page and will look at the owner's club anyway, maybe I'll go crazy.
Click to expand...

once you get it in your hands.... you will reuse it, and to boot it is so easy to work on

but the sm8 :/ Go double wide, my only other case i will EVER buy for my main PC will be the TX10-d +2-3 peds + extended top i cant wait


----------



## Kimir

I don't like the double wide design at all. See I have a Fractal R4,it's a small case and I like that, but it simply doesn't have enough space for rads. I'm willing to look at a 600mm tall case, but wider than 300mm is a no no.
The Fractal isn't even supposed to support eat-x I motherboard like the R4E, but it does Ahah


----------



## Mega Man

that is because the RIVE is not a real Eatx it is ATX that is not the correct size asus has been doing it for a long time


----------



## wermad

Just pending for my board and cpu to arrive









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is because the RIVE is not a real Eatx it is ATX that is not the correct size asus has been doing it for a long time


Quote:


> SSI CEB
> Main article: SSI CEB
> 
> Server System Infrastructure (SSI) Forum's Compact Electronics Bay (CEB) form factor measures 12 × 10.5 in (305 × 267 mm).
> E-ATX/SSI EEB
> 
> Although true E-ATX is 12 × 13 in (305 × 330 mm) most motherboard manufacturers also refer to motherboards with measurements 12 × 10.1 in (305 × 257 mm), 12 × 10.4 in (305 × 264 mm), 12 × 10.5 in (305 × 267 mm) and 12 × 10.7 in (305 × 272 mm) as E-ATX.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX

Its misnomer but they term is being passed along so much that its becoming the norm. Makes it easier I guess rather then attempting to create a new designation.


----------



## wermad

delete: double post


----------



## kcuestag

I've always wondered if this was normal: When I turn on the computer (or reboot it) and the BIOS does the post, when there is a black screen with white letters (For example, checking the devices connected, or reading from a CD, basically when it's in DOS mode) *sometimes* the screen is yellow with greyish/greenish vertical lines.

This doesn't always happen, but I've had it since the first time I moved to 3930k + RIVE, never had a problem, but it always seemed weird. Anyone suffers this as well? Again neither CPU or board give me issues, so I never gave it much importance, already had this platform for a bit over 12 months. Just wanted to know if others have seen this happen as well.

If it helps, I'm on 3602 BIOS, but I believe I had previous BIOS' too and this happened as well.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I had similar issues on another build ..could be vid. driver related or bios


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I had similar issues on another build ..could be vid. driver related or bios


Interesting, might try updating the RIVE BIOS, I haven't done it in a good while, still on 3602.


----------



## Kimir

Never had that, 3602 is the best for sandy-e. Have you tried with another monitor?
I find the R4E quite long to boot, I mean rog logo, black screen then rog logo again and finally Windows boot... It takes some time lol, but never had any vertical lines with all the bios I used (literally all of them till 4206, then back to 3602).


----------



## pewterrock

Okay, so I have a RIVE, and this is the 5th one I have owned. The audio chip goes out within a month on every one that I get. One of them was DOA. I am not going to send in my most recent one even though the audio quit on it as well. Has anyone ever had this problem? Am I just getting crappy refurbs every time?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterrock*
> 
> Okay, so I have a RIVE, and this is the 5th one I have owned. The audio chip goes out within a month on every one that I get. One of them was DOA. I am not going to send in my most recent one even though the audio quit on it as well. Has anyone ever had this problem? Am I just getting crappy refurbs every time?


Have you ever consider you are doing something wrong that might cause audio chip dying out on you? I mean 5 times bad luck? We're missing something here...


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Have you ever consider you are doing something wrong that might cause audio chip dying out on you? I mean 5 times bad luck? We're missing something here...


This.


----------



## pewterrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Have you ever consider you are doing something wrong that might cause audio chip dying out on you? I mean 5 times bad luck? We're missing something here...


Do you think it could be power surges in my area or possibly something to do with my speakers? I just figured I got one bad one and they kept sending me broken ones from their refurbishing center.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterrock*
> 
> Okay, so I have a RIVE, and this is the 5th one I have owned. The audio chip goes out within a month on every one that I get. One of them was DOA. I am not going to send in my most recent one even though the audio quit on it as well. Has anyone ever had this problem? Am I just getting crappy refurbs every time?


you are listening via speakers or headphones ,what other devices are hooked up to your rig ?,please list your specs if you want some assistance


----------



## pewterrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you are listening via speakers or headphones ,what other devices are hooked up to your rig ?,please list your specs if you want some assistance


Corsair SP2500 Speakers, Leap Motion Controller, Microsoft wireless Xbox 360 controller reciever, and Corsair Vengeance 1500 USB headphones were plugged in during all of the failures.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Interesting, might try updating the RIVE BIOS, I haven't done it in a good while, still on 3602.


Hey there man








Havent heard from you in a while
Keep 3602 on one bios and the new one on the other say 4206 . Thats the bios my shiny new RIVE's got . Does my clocks justice .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Never had that, 3602 is the best for sandy-e. Have you tried with another monitor?
> I find the R4E quite long to boot, I mean rog logo, black screen then rog logo again and finally Windows boot... It takes some time lol, but never had any vertical lines with all the bios I used (literally all of them till 4206, then back to 3602).


Certian that once you go to next bios 4004 , 4206 . You cant flash back to 3602 . Image out of date or sumthin like that lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterrock*
> 
> Okay, so I have a RIVE, and this is the 5th one I have owned. The audio chip goes out within a month on every one that I get. One of them was DOA. I am not going to send in my most recent one even though the audio quit on it as well. Has anyone ever had this problem? Am I just getting crappy refurbs every time?


Now ive had recent experince with RMA replacement RIVES . Two died in one day due to crappy bios chips / sub par repairs . But 5 RIVES faulty with sound chip errors , What are you doing for that to happen ? Does Murphy live at your place ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Havent heard from you in a while*
> Keep 3602 on one bios and the new one on the other say 4206 . Thats the bios my shiny new RIVE's got . Does my clocks justice .


Indeed, Murphy hasn't visited me in a while, it's going strong!









You ever heard of an "issue" (?) like mine with vertical lines on the dos post screen?










I'll try 4206 on the 2nd BIOS then.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@pewterrock... I would suggest getting standalone amp for the speakers or via receiver ,you should open up a thread here for quality advice
http://www.overclock.net/f/18/sound-cards-and-computer-audio


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Indeed, Murphy hasn't visited me in a while, it's going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever heard of an "issue" (?) like mine with vertical lines on the dos post screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try 4206 on the 2nd BIOS then.


No never seen that one b4 . And hope i dont either
Im glad murphy moved on . he stuck to you like glue awhile back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @pewterrock... I would suggest getting standalone amp for the speakers or via receiver ,you should open up a thread here for quality advice
> http://www.overclock.net/f/18/sound-cards-and-computer-audio


Agreed








I run a sony HT 200w per ( 8 ) channel . With 25 speakers and 2 100w subs . Ground shaking audio


----------



## pewterrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @pewterrock... I would suggest getting standalone amp for the speakers or via receiver ,you should open up a thread here for quality advice
> http://www.overclock.net/f/18/sound-cards-and-computer-audio


Thanks, I was thinking of getting one of these: http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMan-HM-101-Portable-Sound-Card/dp/B0066AHES4. Small and portable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Now ive had recent experince with RMA replacement RIVES . Two died in one day due to crappy bios chips / sub par repairs . But 5 RIVES faulty with sound chip errors , What are you doing for that to happen ? Does Murphy live at your place ?


It seems to always break when there is a crash or blue screen. I dunno what I am doing wrong but hopefully a DAC amp will help. I don't know the Murphy reference, but that's okay.

Thanks for your comments everyone!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterrock*
> 
> Thanks, I was thinking of getting one of these: http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMan-HM-101-Portable-Sound-Card/dp/B0066AHES4. Small and portable.
> It seems to always break when there is a crash or blue screen. I dunno what I am doing wrong but hopefully a DAC amp will help. I don't know the Murphy reference, but that's okay.
> 
> Thanks for your comments everyone!


That sounds right for a borked rma replacement board has a crash a doesnt recover . Google Murphys law .... what wont go wrong will and what hasnt gone wrong will anyways........


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Certian that once you go to next bios 4004 , 4206 . You cant flash back to 3602 . Image out of date or sumthin like that lol


You bet lol?

Remember when I had those Trident X issue and you told me that 3602 was the best for sandy bee, well I had the 4206 of 1st bios and an older one and the 2nd (2105).
I updated the 2nd one to 3602 and tried your suggestion for the Trident X, all was working until I was losing display. I thought it was the processor that didn't liked the 2400Mhz at first, or the motherboard.
I my many try to fix the display going *poof* I tried doing the usb flashback thingy, put the 3602 on an usb stick and named it R4E.cap, put it the white usb port and clicked on the usb flashback/rog connect button.
Well the issue was my psu 3.3v that was at 2.9... RMA'd the psu and now that everything is back I have 3602 on both bioses 1 and 2.

And yes, I just checked to be sure I didn't say silly thing.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You bet lol?
> 
> Remember when I had those Trident X issue and you told me that 3602 was the best for sandy bee, well I had the 4206 of 1st bios and an older one and the 2nd (2105).
> I updated the 2nd one to 3602 and tried your suggestion for the Trident X, all was working until I was losing display. I thought it was the processor that didn't liked the 2400Mhz at first, or the motherboard.
> I my many try to fix the display going *poof* I tried doing the usb flashback thingy, put the 3602 on an usb stick and named it R4E.cap, put it the white usb port and clicked on the usb flashback/rog connect button.
> Well the issue was my psu 3.3v that was at 2.9... RMA'd the psu and now that everything is back I have 3602 on both bioses 1 and 2.
> 
> And yes, I just checked to be sure I didn't say silly thing.


Thats right yeah . Im glad you sorted it out and RMA'd the culprit


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thats right yeah . Im glad you sorted it out and RMA'd the culprit


Well guess what, it has been a week I'm using that psu replacement and I've been earring a whistle when I'm going to bed, I have the computer shut down because I can't sleep with it. Just figured it is that psu replacement... Damnit, gonna have to call them tomorrow.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well guess what, it has been a week I'm using that psu replacement and I've been earring a whistle when I'm going to bed, I have the computer shut down because I can't sleep with it. Just figured it is that psu replacement... Damnit, gonna have to call them tomorrow.


Oh no not again bummer dude


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Oh no not again bummer dude


Yep, that's sad.
I still have the 850w though. But I won't be able to play a little with on OC with the 780Ti KingPin (in SLI) I will recieve tomorrow with that.
Bah, anyway, what can I do on air... No notification from EK for the blocks yet.








Thinking in getting an AX1200i but it's out of stock everywhere here.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yep, that's sad.
> I still have the 850w though. But I won't be able to play a little with on OC with the 780Ti KingPin (in SLI) I will recieve tomorrow with that.
> Bah, anyway, what can I do on air... No notification from EK for the blocks yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking in getting an AX1200i but it's out of stock everywhere here.


Get the EVGA 1300w. Same quality or better and less expensive (BTW I do have the 1200axi).








780ti Kingpin in sli! That sound like fun. BTW mate I barely can´t respond to you I always go back to staring at your avatar... Who is she?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Get the EVGA 1300w. Same quality or better and less expensive (BTW I do have the 1200axi).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780ti Kingpin in sli! That sound like fun. BTW mate I barely can´t respond to you I always go back to staring at your avatar... Who is she?


Have to agree, my 1300g2 works flawlessly with 3 x 290's and was going to use it for my Kingpin as well in another rig. Best PSU for the money hands down, hell I'd say best 1300w psu period!


----------



## Kimir

I was looking at EVGA power supply as well, but not in stock at EVGA EU shop (and my reseller doesn't even have it listed).
I wish that EVGA release a 1300-1500w platinum power supply sometime soon. And it's indeed way cheaper outta here, 199€ the 1300G2 when the AX1200i is 299-322€. And the EVGA comes with an even better warranty (10 years compared to 7 for the Corsair, Enermax is 5).








For my avatar, right click on it then "search this image on Google" or something like that (you'll even find the wallpaper in 2560x1600), my win7 is in french


----------



## Scorpion667

Yea man if you can get your hands on it, the EVGA 1300 G2 is an absolute gem.

I only trust JohnnyGuru for PSU reviews and this was scored 9.7/10 on there!
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=349

"The Good:

beyond excellent voltage regulation
beyond excellent ripple suppression
better than 87% efficiency all the way down to the 10% load level
fully modular
extremely affordable
10 year warranty

The Bad:

*nothing at all*

The Mediocre:

could use a better manual
Capxon on the modular board
"


----------



## Kimir

It use the same connector as the Corsair too, right?
I mean I can use the sleeved kit from Corsair with it (sleeving myself? na I haven't the time for that).
I've clicked on the "notify me" for that one anyway, I'm gonna need a power supply for my next rig, I'm starting to chose the component already.
The KingPin aren't supposed to go in my actual rig, I need more rad space. Still can't find a R4E black edition in stock here, they all says "shortage by the supplier".
Might go with R4E and 4930k or maybe I should wait for x99... but that won't be soon. In the other hand it's not like I haven't a working computer to play with.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It use the same connector as the Corsair too, right?
> I mean I can use the sleeved kit from Corsair with it (sleeving myself? na I haven't the time for that).


The EVGA you mean? I don´t think so. Even Corsair PSU´s don´t use exactly the same connectors... So if you have a 850 w corsair does not mean you will be able to use the cables on the 1200 axi...

Here is a little test (see my post on that page) that might be helpful for your planning of PSU Kimir:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21190#post_21570160

So if you are planning a serious OC on those kinping cards expect even more power draw...

Hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It use the same connector as the Corsair too, right?
> I mean I can use the sleeved kit from Corsair with it (sleeving myself? na I haven't the time for that).


Nop they are not compatible

EVGA does sell an individually sleeved cable kit here.

It is not officially listed as compatible with 1300 G2 however a user from OCN contacted EVGA here to get confirmation that it works for the 1000G2 (EXACT same IO as 1300G2).

EVGA's reply:
Quote:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the EVGA Customer Service Team.
> My name is Matthew Valenzuela and I will be answering your question today.
> 
> Answer:
> 
> The sleeved power cables will work for the 1000W G2 power supply, with the exception of the 24-pin wires. The 100 G2 has a special 28-pin connector on the power supply. Regards, EVGA
> 
> Question:
> 
> Customer Comment or Question
> 
> Subject: NEX Powersupply single braided cable set
> Comment: I was thinking of purchasing one of your 1000 G2 power supplies but was wondering if this particular power supply was compatible with your NEX Power supply cable sets?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-CB-C123-B9
> 
> Seeing as how the 1000 G2 isn't labeled as a NEX power supply and not listed as one of the compatible units, I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> EVGA.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The EVGA you mean? I don´t think so. Even Corsair PSU´s don´t use exactly the same connectors... So if you have a 850 w corsair does not mean you will be able to use the cables on the 1200 axi...
> 
> Here is a little test (see my post on that page) that might be helpful for your planning of PSU Kimir:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21190#post_21570160
> 
> So if you are planning a serious OC on those kinping cards expect even more power draw...
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the infos! +rep
Yeah I know, if I want to go crazy with the hexa core @ 5Ghz and the KingPin in SLI, I should consider 2 PSU.
I've already had some 1100w+ usage on the wall with my 3930k @ 4.9Ghz 1.52-1.55v and the 680 Lightning at 1460Mhz so...









@Scorpion667, ok good to know, if only they could either have it full black or white ahah.
The sleeved kit doesn't seems to be listed at all on the EU shop.


----------



## ChironX

Guys, need help









So I accidentally bent some pins on my RIVE, and now can't fix them since I don't want to break more stuff.

I immediately put back in my CPU to test it, but the board boots fine.

Now my questions are -

1. Am I risking my CPU/other components if I continue to run the system as is, i.e. with the bent pins?
2. Does Asus offer any form of repair of the CPU socket or is my motherboard done for?

Thanks,
ChironX


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Guys, need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I accidentally bent some pins on my RIVE, and now can't fix them since I don't want to break more stuff.
> 
> I immediately put back in my CPU to test it, but the board boots fine.
> 
> Now my questions are -
> 
> 1. Am I risking my CPU/other components if I continue to run the system as is, i.e. with the bent pins?
> 2. Does Asus offer any form of repair of the CPU socket or is my motherboard done for?
> 
> Thanks,
> ChironX


1. Risking to fry other components or something like that? I don't think so... Risk of instability and unexpected blue screens? Yes, it might happen.

There is a tutorial here on ocn about how to fix bent pins you might give it a try.

2. Not sure about Asus repair. They should have. Most likely they will just replace the socket. But you live in India (and I in Brazil) and if in your country is any similar to here not only PC parts are obscenely expensive but warranty and support is not nearly close to the standard in US and Europe.









Hope that helps


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Guys, need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I accidentally bent some pins on my RIVE, and now can't fix them since I don't want to break more stuff.
> 
> I immediately put back in my CPU to test it, but the board boots fine.
> 
> Now my questions are -
> 
> 1. Am I risking my CPU/other components if I continue to run the system as is, i.e. with the bent pins?
> 2. Does Asus offer any form of repair of the CPU socket or is my motherboard done for?
> 
> Thanks,
> ChironX


If its working leave it be
Maybe those bent pins are still contacting the gold pads on the cpu still


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Guys, need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I accidentally bent some pins on my RIVE, and now can't fix them since I don't want to break more stuff.
> 
> I immediately put back in my CPU to test it, but the board boots fine.
> 
> Now my questions are -
> 
> 1. Am I risking my CPU/other components if I continue to run the system as is, i.e. with the bent pins?
> 2. Does Asus offer any form of repair of the CPU socket or is my motherboard done for?
> 
> Thanks,
> ChironX


I've had bent and missing pins on my RIVE for over a 1.5 year and had zero problems. I would do as homecinema-pc suggested and leave it as is if you don't have any problems at the moment.
I checked with ASUS and they would have repaired the cpu socket for about 125$ here in Canada.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Guys, need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I accidentally bent some pins on my RIVE, and now can't fix them since I don't want to break more stuff.
> 
> I immediately put back in my CPU to test it, but the board boots fine.
> 
> Now my questions are -
> 
> 1. Am I risking my CPU/other components if I continue to run the system as is, i.e. with the bent pins?
> 2. Does Asus offer any form of repair of the CPU socket or is my motherboard done for?
> 
> Thanks,
> ChironX
> 
> 
> 
> If its working leave it be
> Maybe those bent pins are still contacting the gold pads on the cpu still
Click to expand...

this yes but yes iirc asus will replace sockets


----------



## Scorpion667

I have a question about PCI-E Layout.

My setup as follows:


From what I understand the black PCI-E slots physically connect to the PCH and then the CPU.
Would there be ANY benefit whatsoever switching my NIC to the red slot for direct connection to the CPU? Even 1% I'll take it... just min/maxing

Is there any performance hit whatsoever of the signal having to travel to PCH before hitting CPU?

I was thinking of switching both my sound card and NIC up one slot. Sound card would be in the full-size black slot, NIC in red slot (third from the top), or just reversing my sound card and NIC.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

I would say do your NIC in the last Slot not in the black one and the soundcard in the red one like in the pic.
Then you can be totaly sure that all PCI Lanes are from the CPu itself.
I don´t no it the x1Slot are from the CPU or from PCH.
But i don´t think you will have no peformance benefit at all.


----------



## Joa3d43

Hi Alancsalt - ...referring back to an earlier post, I already belong to this club via my RIVE ...per pic below of partial Frankenputer, I like to add RIVE BE as well...it is on the left (no, really







, and RIVE center, and on the right is Z77).

...yes it's ugly though I'm starting *beautification attempts* over the next few days







...to have the RIVE BE registered as well at this thread, I guess you're going to make me do a full CPU-Z thing ?!


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hi Alancsalt - ...referring back to an earlier post, I already belong to this club via my RIVE ...per pic below of partial Frankenputer, I like to add RIVE BE as well...it is on the left (no, really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and RIVE center, and on the right is Z77).
> 
> ...yes it's ugly though I'm starting *beautification attempts* over the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to have the RIVE BE registered as well at this thread, I guess you're going to make me do a full CPU-Z thing ?!


woow looking forward to head to head RIVE vs RIVEbe.

You should take some panorama pictures look, look at that table? Can't see end there LOL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hi Alancsalt - ...referring back to an earlier post, I already belong to this club via my RIVE ...per pic below of partial Frankenputer, I like to add RIVE BE as well...it is on the left (no, really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and RIVE center, and on the right is Z77).
> 
> ...yes it's ugly though I'm starting *beautification attempts* over the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to have the RIVE BE registered as well at this thread, I guess you're going to make me do a full CPU-Z thing ?!


Just need a cpuz validation URL showing which mobo.... clocks not important...









Five pumps!?!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just need a cpuz validation URL showing which mobo.... clocks not important...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five pumps!?!


...ok on the validation...probably do it when I'm all done re the 'looks department'...

...3 of 5 pumps are for the unified loop that covers 8 out of 12 GPUs, the other 2 pumps are for the other unified loop that covers 3 CPUIs ...sort of like making pizza.- just raid your fridge and put everything on it


----------



## anubis1127

I'm finally going to go swap my 3930k for a 4930k tomorrow, I'm guessing I should update to 4802 on my RIVG. Is that the best IB-E bios?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just need a cpuz validation URL showing which mobo.... clocks not important...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five pumps!?!


...here you go:

http://valid.canardpc.com/73jv00


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just need a cpuz validation URL showing which mobo.... clocks not important...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five pumps!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...here you go:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/73jv00
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'm finally going to go swap my 3930k for a 4930k tomorrow, I'm guessing I should update to 4802 on my RIVG. Is that the best IB-E bios?


Yes Sirr It is. that bios also lower my CPU Voltage from 1.4v to 1.355v for 4.5Ghz on my 4930K







.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> Yes Sirr It is. that bios also lower my CPU Voltage from 1.4v to 1.355v for 4.5Ghz on my 4930K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, I went ahead and updated to it. Now I just have to make a trip to the store.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Thanks, I went ahead and updated to it. Now I just have to make a trip to the store.


make sure when you overclock the 4930k on your RIVE, leave everything on auto on the bios. except CPU voltage and d-ram specs, that's how I archive my 4.5Ghz overclock. hope this helps


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> make sure when you overclock the 4930k on your RIVE, leave everything on auto on the bios. except CPU voltage and d-ram specs, that's how I archive my 4.5Ghz overclock. hope this helps


I have a RIVG, but was just planning on setting the XMP profile, and trying for a mild OC initially.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have a RIVG, but was just planning on setting the XMP profile, and trying for a mild OC initially.


yeah that would work also, hope you get a good 4930K that could overclock well







.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> yeah that would work also, hope you get a good 4930K that could overclock well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be happy anywhere in the 4.4-4.6ghz range with reasonable voltage. Is 4.6ghz still about the best I can expect?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'd be happy anywhere in the 4.4-4.6ghz range with reasonable voltage. Is 4.6ghz still about the best I can expect?


Go in with the mind frame that you'll get 4.5GHz, more than that is bonus.

With SB-E, I expected and hoped for atleast 4.7GHz.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Go in with the mind frame that you'll get 4.5GHz, more than that is bonus.
> 
> With SB-E, I expected and hoped for atleast 4.7GHz.


Cool, thanks. That is what I'll shoot for then.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Go in with the mind frame that you'll get 4.5GHz, more than that is bonus.
> 
> With SB-E, I expected and hoped for atleast 4.7GHz.


...^^ very good approach ! I have been playing recently w/ three 4960X (two of which are 'ES' I have temporarily for a project). The retail happens to be 'younger', much faster & lower voltage, but in any case, all three are *different* in the amount of vCore and VCCSA needed within the same environmental parameters (mobo, HD, OS, drivers etc).

Apart from vCore, VCCSA seems to be 'the biggy' w/ Ivy-E...especially when running fast (2400 and up) memory. Also, a very strong w-cooling system helps make setup easier...while my Ivy-E runs noticeably cooler than my SB-E, and both are sensitive to temps, Ivy-E seems to be even more so.

Good luck and have fun w/ your new Ivy-E


----------



## Scorpion667

To my surprise, populating the lowest two red PCI-E slots on the RIVE with 1x cards does NOT drop the highest PCI-E slot to 8x

680 still running 16x as per GPU-Z


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> To my surprise, populating the lowest two PCI-E slots on the RIVE with 1x cards does NOT drop the highest PCI-E slot to 8x
> 
> 680 still running 16x as per GPU-Z


...I had an odd experience when trying out 3x 780 Ti on the 'RIVE recommended' slots...for some reason, the second card dropped and stayed at 'PCIe3 x4 instead of x8)...I know of a few others who ran into that on RIVE w/ more than two cards...moved the 2nd and 3rd card to the last few slots and then I ended up w/ PCIe 3 x16 x8 x8 ...not as good as the intended x16 x8 x16, but better than x16, x4, x16


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> To my surprise, populating the lowest two PCI-E slots on the RIVE with 1x cards does NOT drop the highest PCI-E slot to 8x
> 
> 680 still running 16x as per GPU-Z


I´am happy to hear that and work fine !


----------



## marc0053

Has anyone seen improvements going from the RIVE to RIVBE? either with SB-e or IV-e?
I am contemplating in getting the RIVBE with an i7 4960x or keeping the RIVE with i7 3970x. The only thing I am missing is the RIVBE as I already purchased an i7 4960x.

Does the RIVBE improve anything for IV-e such as vcore or help improve IMC and overclockability?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mega Man

Memory ocing is enhanced !


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Has anyone seen improvements going from the RIVE to RIVBE? either with SB-e or IV-e?
> I am contemplating in getting the RIVBE with an i7 4960x or keeping the RIVE with i7 3970x. The only thing I am missing is the RIVBE as I already purchased an i7 4960x.
> 
> Does the RIVBE improve anything for IV-e such as vcore or help improve IMC and overclockability?
> Thanks in advance


I have run 4960X in both RIVE and RIVE-BE w/otherwise the same setup and the difference is minimal, though the RIVE-BE w/BIOS 0507 does seem even more stable on memory timings (fast timings on top of 2666) and a bit easier to set up...as I also run a 3870X, running both boards was a no-brainer for me, but otherwise I would have a tough time calling the RIVE-BE better by enough margin to retire a RIVE - ...how's that for 'sitting on the fence' ?


----------



## armartins

I'm with some free time and was just thinking... man the RIVE has been around for a long time and it is still (IMHO) king today. How long has been passed since the NDA was lifted and the first one was bought? Here's the answer:

From and including: Monday, November, 14, 2011
To, but not including Wednesday, February, 5, 2014

Result: 814 days
It is 814 days from the start date to the end date, but not including the end date

Or 2 years, 2 months, 22 days excluding the end date

Alternative time units
814 days can be converted to one of these units:
70.329.600 seconds
1.172.160 minutes
19.536 hours
814 days
116 weeks (rounded down)

*Congrats to those who bought early and are still rocking this epic mobo!







*


----------



## Kimir

Ahah yeah, it's been some time now. Bought mine in december 2011 and got a new one coming this week for my new rig.








I couldn't wait nor justify the price of the BE one.









edit: on a side note, the best bios for Ivy-E on the RIVE is the latest one (4802)?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ahah yeah, it's been some time now. Bought mine in december 2011 and got a new one coming this week for my new rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait nor justify the price of the BE one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: on a side note, the best bios for Ivy-E on the RIVE is the latest one (4802)?


...I only ran as high as 4701 / RIVE / 4960X before the RIVE E arrived and I swapped CPUs...4701 / RIVE / 4960X still had some minor issues around turbo frequency, but from what I've read *4802 is supposedly the best* (so far) for Ivy-E / RIVE w/fixes for turbo, random reboots and other issues folks were running into.

For RIVE-BE / Ivy-E, 0507 is flawless for me. For SB-E in RIVE, I reverted back to my favourite > 4206


----------



## funkmetal

Ok, so I finally got around to building my new PC. I booted into windows and checked everything and it said only 8GB of my 16GB of Corsair Dominator Plat was detected by Win 8.1 but in the Bios it says it detects all 4 Dimms. I installed my old Corsair Vengence to see if it was a bad Dimm's and now the board is only detecting 4GB of the 16GB of Vengeance. Any ideas?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ok, so I finally got around to building my new PC. I booted into windows and checked everything and it said only 8GB of my 16GB of Corsair Dominator Plat was detected by Win 8.1 but in the Bios it says it detects all 4 Dimms. I installed my old Corsair Vengence to see if it was a bad Dimm's and now the board is only detecting 4GB of the 16GB of Vengeance. Any ideas?


Take out all your RAM and try booting with only one stick in the first main slot (red slot). Then shut down take out that stick and try the second red slot. Third and fourth.

This way you will find out if each of the main slots are working correctly.

If the slots and memory are working, take out your CPU and inspect the socket for bent pins. If the some of the pins pertaining the IMC (internal memory controller) are not making contact, it can either report less RAM, or refuse to boot. I've seen it before on my friend's socket 1155 board. If this is the case look up a guide of how to bend the pins back in to place. You have to be extremely careful as:

-Asus will NOT honour your warranty if pins are bent, even if it came like that from the factory. They are notorious for this. They charge around $150 to replace your socket.
-The pins are very fragile.

Another possibility is that you have clamped your H100 too tight and as a result the board is bending/warping. I've read a few cases of this on the forums. So if socket looks good, no bent pins, attach your H100 back but try not to tighten the screws too hard. I had the H100 as well on this board and I remember it being VERY easy to overtighten the screws because there's no stoppers behind them, it just keeps going.

Best of luck!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Take out all your RAM and try booting with only one stick in the first main slot (red slot). Then shut down take out that stick and try the second red slot. Third and fourth.
> 
> This way you will find out if each of the main slots are working correctly.
> 
> If the slots and memory are working, take out your CPU and inspect the socket for bent pins. If the some of the pins pertaining the IMC (internal memory controller) are not making contact, it can either report less RAM, or refuse to boot. I've seen it before on my friend's socket 1155 board. If this is the case look up a guide of how to bend the pins back in to place. You have to be extremely careful as:
> 
> -Asus will NOT honour your warranty if pins are bent, even if it came like that from the factory. They are notorious for this. They charge around $150 to replace your socket.
> -The pins are very fragile.
> 
> Another possibility is that you have clamped your H100 too tight and as a result the board is bending/warping. I've read a few cases of this on the forums. So if socket looks good, no bent pins, attach your H100 back but try not to tighten the screws too hard. I had the H100 as well on this board and I remember it being VERY easy to overtighten the screws because there's no stoppers behind them, it just keeps going.
> 
> Best of luck!


Ok, this is what my Speccy post said

Memory slots
Total memory slots 8
Used memory slots 4
Free memory slots 4
Memory
Type DDR3
Size 16384 MBytes
Channels # Dual
DRAM Frequency 668.7 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL) 9 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 9 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 9 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) 24 clocks
Command Rate (CR) 1T
Physical Memory
Memory Usage 24 %
Total Physical 7.94 GB
Available Physical 5.96 GB
Total Virtual 9.82 GB
Available Virtual 7.29 GB
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules 4


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Take out all your RAM and try booting with only one stick in the first main slot (red slot). Then shut down take out that stick and try the second red slot. Third and fourth.
> 
> This way you will find out if each of the main slots are working correctly.
> 
> If the slots and memory are working, take out your CPU and inspect the socket for bent pins. If the some of the pins pertaining the IMC (internal memory controller) are not making contact, it can either report less RAM, or refuse to boot. I've seen it before on my friend's socket 1155 board. If this is the case look up a guide of how to bend the pins back in to place. You have to be extremely careful as:
> 
> -Asus will NOT honour your warranty if pins are bent, even if it came like that from the factory. They are notorious for this. They charge around $150 to replace your socket.
> -The pins are very fragile.
> 
> Another possibility is that you have clamped your H100 too tight and as a result the board is bending/warping. I've read a few cases of this on the forums. So if socket looks good, no bent pins, attach your H100 back but try not to tighten the screws too hard. I had the H100 as well on this board and I remember it being VERY easy to overtighten the screws because there's no stoppers behind them, it just keeps going.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hey, I got it fixed. It seems the right side of CPU DIMM Slots damaged or something because they are not detecting the RAM Sticks. I tried all 4 DXIMM's in the right side of CPU slots and it booted fine and detected all 16GB which is weird.

Also, does anyone know the name of the Rampage 4 Extreme on the ASUS Registration under motherboards? I didnt see the Rampage under the list of products when I clicked on Motherboards.

Got it fixed, had to select the MoBo before I entered the S/N


----------



## funkmetal

Anyway, here is my Validation for the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/f3hlh2


----------



## wermad




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


Its gonna be a interesting plumbing arrangement ............









Heres a few pics of my latest re-incarnation of my 2011 Rig with added RIVE and blocks on me 290's Enermax Fulmo GT case with 280 rad mod


----------



## wermad

I did using 1/2x3/4 and I didn't like the outcome. Plus, the stiffer and thicker tube is putting a lot of strain on my setup. I'm probably going to downsize in tube size or go w/ copper (or hard acrylic).

Love your copper cpu block


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> -Asus will NOT honour your warranty if pins are bent, even if it came like that from the factory. They are notorious for this. They charge around $150 to replace your socket.
> -The pins are very fragile.


They honored my warranty for a bent pin, they were the ones who bent it in the first place returning from the RMA facility. When I told them that they gave me a RMA # and eventually gave me the same board but with a new socket on it. Maybe my case is just rare, I did have to wait longer and deal with ASUS support (lol) but the boards been solid since.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


Turn your Supremacy about 90 degree will give you 2-3°C less temps on the CPU.
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2012/11/09/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Turn your Supremacy about 90 degree will give you 2-3°C less temps on the CPU.
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2012/11/09/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/


It's true!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Turn your Supremacy about 90 degree will give you 2-3°C less temps on the CPU.
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2012/11/09/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/


Nah, I'm good. I know about the 90° from Stren's 12' cpu roundup review.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nah, I'm good. I know about the 90° from Stren's 12' cpu roundup review.


Also not worth turning the block sideways just for 2-3'C temps difference when looks are important.

Still good info to have though.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nah, I'm good. I know about the 90° from Stren's 12' cpu roundup review.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Also not worth turning the block sideways just for 2-3'C temps difference when looks are important.
> 
> Still good info to have though.


...it also depends on the specific concavity of your CPU's IHS, and certainly to start out with, try EK's recommended (!) mounting first before turning it...that said, I have read before as well that turning the block can help a bit in certain circumstances (and in others, make it worse > depends on IHS)

...more importantly, many page back in this thread, I reported that some EK Supremacy blocks had wrong mounting instructions re. spacers in the box...EK corrected that on their site, but worth checking as well...


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

LOL I know it's silly, but I like the look of rotated







That was my main deciding factor


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Also not worth turning the block sideways just for 2-3'C temps difference when looks are important.
> 
> Still good info to have though.


True tried it on my other hexy.......meh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...it also depends on the specific concavity of your CPU's IHS, and certainly to start out with, try EK's recommended (!) mounting first before turning it...that said, I have read before as well that turning the block can help a bit in certain circumstances (and in others, make it worse > depends on IHS)
> 
> ...more importantly, many page back in this thread, I reported that some EK Supremacy blocks had wrong mounting instructions re. spacers in the box...EK corrected that on their site, but worth checking as well...


Yerp , My costa hexy has a funny ihs tried it 90 deg couldnt tell if it dropped temps cause mine runs hot regardless at idle ..... :- (

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> It's true!


Hmmm those phobias look the bomb..... might invest in one for my 290's..... only $129AU


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


ek ram should be designed for left and right side, the fittings from the left should be on other side of the block


----------



## Kimir

I was looking at a Ivy-E test of cpu block, found that one: CPU water blocks roundup
Indeed turning the EK block 90° can be better.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I was looking at a Ivy-E test of cpu block, found that one: CPU water blocks roundup
> Indeed turning the EK block 90° can be better.


Anyone testing the Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT Series - .925 Silver Edition with Ultra Liquid?
Just asking


----------



## provost

I am trying to dual boot on RIVE. I have windows 7 and windows 8 on two separate ssd's. I used to be able to get windows to detect and give an option for dual boot, but now rive automatically boots to UEFI, and I have to manually select the boot manager/disk. Has anyone tried dual or tri booting on RIVE lately?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am trying to dual boot on RIVE. I have windows 7 and windows 8 on two separate ssd's. I used to be able to get windows to detect and give an option for dual boot, but now rive automatically boots to UEFI, and I have to manually select the boot manager/disk. Has anyone tried dual or tri booting on RIVE lately?


Install a third party boot manager?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Install a third party boot manager?


Good idea. Any recommended third party boot manager programs that you have experience with? Thanks.


----------



## provost

So I downloaded the paid version of EasyBCD, its pretty good, and it lets me choose select the boot sequence once I get out of UEFI, but I still can't seem to boot directly to windows/easybcd boot manager without getting stuck on the uefi screen first. I think that I may have screwed up the mbr/gpt partition as UEFI does not automatically detect it. I have to use the override boot command in UEFI to make it work....hmmm


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So I downloaded the paid version of EasyBCD, its pretty good, and it lets me choose select the boot sequence once I get out of UEFI, but I still can't seem to boot directly to windows/easybcd boot manager without getting stuck on the uefi screen first. I think that I may have screwed up the mbr/gpt partition as UEFI does not automatically detect it. I have to use the override boot command in UEFI to make it work....hmmm


have you seen seans guides "?


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So I downloaded the paid version of EasyBCD, its pretty good, and it lets me choose select the boot sequence once I get out of UEFI, but I still can't seem to boot directly to windows/easybcd boot manager without getting stuck on the uefi screen first. I think that I may have screwed up the mbr/gpt partition as UEFI does not automatically detect it. I have to use the override boot command in UEFI to make it work....hmmm


When you said _"used to be able to get windows to detect and give an option for dual boot"_, are you saying you used to be able to choose whether to boot Windows 7 or Windows 8?

In windows, run this command in command prompt window:-

Code:



Code:


bcdedit /enum all

Take screenshot(s) & post it here.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have you seen seans guides "?


Thanks gents.








I will check it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you said _"used to be able to get windows to detect and give an option for dual boot"_, are you saying you used to be able to choose whether to boot Windows 7 or Windows 8?
> 
> In windows, run this command in command prompt window:-
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bcdedit /enum all
> 
> Take screenshot(s) & post it here.


Yes, I was able to choose whether to boot Windows 7 or Windows bypassing UEFI for quick booting. I can still make the selection in UEFI by using the Boot Override in UEFI and successfully boot into either windows 7 or windows 8. Its more of a inconvenience than anything else, and my OCD has been bothering me about it








I will run that command later today. Thanks.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am trying to dual boot on RIVE. I have windows 7 and windows 8 on two separate ssd's. I used to be able to get windows to detect and give an option for dual boot, but now rive automatically boots to UEFI, and I have to manually select the boot manager/disk. Has anyone tried dual or tri booting on RIVE lately?


I install both win7 and 8 yesterday on the same 256gb ssd.
I had a few issues along the way but some forums suggested to set your priority drives (in boot option) to the non UEFI drives and now I successfully get the boot menu right after the bios screen without having to hit F8 or anything else.
This is the guide I followed on post #9
http://www.pcandtablet.com/windows-8-errors-and-crashes/846/windows-cannot-be-installed-to-this-disk-the-selected-disk-has-an-mbr-partition-tabl.html

I initially had win8 on my ssd and then tried to shrink the ssd but the max allowable shrink size was 20gb. I then reduce the recycle box storage capacity, disabled system restore and virtual memory. That allowed me to shrink up to 200gb. After creating a 60gb partition and trying to install win7, I got the error in the above link and post #9 fixed everything for me and that allowed me to successfully access both win 7 and 8 right after bios screen (dual boot).

This method I didn't need to use any 3rd party tools to get dual boot.

I hope this can help


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am trying to dual boot on RIVE. I have windows 7 and windows 8 on two separate ssd's. I used to be able to get windows to detect and give an option for dual boot, but now rive automatically boots to UEFI, and I have to manually select the boot manager/disk. Has anyone tried dual or tri booting on RIVE lately?


I do an old fashion dual boot, I install each os on its own drive partition. Make the os you use the most the default bootup, when you need to boot to the other OS's you hit F8 when starting up the boot drive loading screen will appear from the RIVE bios, choose what drive you want to boot off of. It removes the need for third party bootloaders. I do it this way so if one OS gets corrupted the other OS's are isolated from corrupt bootloaders or viruses. Each OS has its own MBR


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I install both win7 and 8 yesterday on the same 256gb ssd.
> I had a few issues along the way but some forums suggested to set your priority drives (in boot option) to the non UEFI drives and now I successfully get the boot menu right after the bios screen without having to hit F8 or anything else.
> This is the guide I followed on post #9
> http://www.pcandtablet.com/windows-8-errors-and-crashes/846/windows-cannot-be-installed-to-this-disk-the-selected-disk-has-an-mbr-partition-tabl.html
> 
> I initially had win8 on my ssd and then tried to shrink the ssd but the max allowable shrink size was 20gb. I then reduce the recycle box storage capacity, disabled system restore and virtual memory. That allowed me to shrink up to 200gb. After creating a 60gb partition and trying to install win7, I got the error in the above link and post #9 fixed everything for me and that allowed me to successfully access both win 7 and 8 right after bios screen (dual boot).
> 
> This method I didn't need to use any 3rd party tools to get dual boot.
> 
> I hope this can help


Will give it a whirl.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I do an old fashion dual boot, I install each os on its own drive partition. Make the os you use the most the default bootup, when you need to boot to the other OS's you hit F8 when starting up the boot drive loading screen will appear from the RIVE bios, choose what drive you want to boot off of. It removes the need for third party bootloaders. I do it this way so if one OS gets corrupted the other OS's are isolated from corrupt bootloaders or viruses. Each OS has its own MBR


I guess I am doing it the old fashion way, although not by choice...lol
I have the two os's on separate ssd's, and may be keeping the mbr separate and booting from uefi may just be helpful, given what you said, as I have messed up my os more than once while oc'ing.







.. Gonna think about it some more...


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I was looking at a Ivy-E test of cpu block, found that one: CPU water blocks roundup
> Indeed turning the EK block 90° can be better.


regarding cpu block I prefer go with water injected centrally


----------



## wermad

Like this a lot better and it doesn't put a lot of strain on the fittings. Looks less crowded/busy then before:


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Like this a lot better and it doesn't put a lot of strain on the fittings. Looks less crowded/busy then before:


You also can try a shorter connections by using tubing spring wrap 
Personal, I will ask EK to redesign the left ram block as for me they sale two right side


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Like this a lot better and it doesn't put a lot of strain on the fittings. Looks less crowded/busy then before:


looking sexay


----------



## Slinky PC

My rig deserve an Extreme bord, is time to go back with my old shoes.

RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION? I will send it back to ASUS to eat it if they don't release a decente bios next week


----------



## wermad

How long does it take to break down your beautiful putte'r?

I wasn't too impressed w/ the BE. For the money, a used RIVE is just as good. The audio was the biggest let down and really burst my bubble on the BE.


----------



## Mega Man

answer it took " the RIVBE" 1 week to break his pc down for him as it "was the fault of the motherboard his titan died "


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Like this a lot better and it doesn't put a lot of strain on the fittings. Looks less crowded/busy then before:


Nice!
You can also try acrylic, unless you have already discounted that option?
Or, hard pipe it, but you would lose the green color scheme in that case. I tend to hard pipe mine, especially around the mobo with multiple blocks, only because I have way too many bitspower sli fittings and I have not learned the art of acrylic bending yet


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> answer it took " the RIVBE" 1 week to break his pc down for him as it "was the fault of the motherboard his titan died "


Well that sucks, loosing a Titan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Nice!
> You can also try acrylic, unless you have already discounted that option?
> Or, hard pipe it, but you would lose the green color scheme in that case. I tend to hard pipe mine, especially around the mobo with multiple blocks, only because I have way too many bitspower sli fittings and I have not learned the art of acrylic bending yet


I'm not touching acrylic. Too much hassle. Here's my first & probably only attempt:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I want to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/gi1sfr


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'd like to join as well









http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7

http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I want to join.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gi1sfr




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I'd like to join as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

WOOOOOOOOOOO! This is definitely the nicest board I've used. Mucho stability!!!!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOO! This is definitely the nicest board I've used. Mucho stability!!!!


It's an awesome board. I have become a bit of a ROG snob the last few years. That's all I buy for my main rigs. I have had far better luck with them than anything else I have tried.

Also, as a fellow rotary owner, let me just say BBBBRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It's an awesome board. I have become a bit of a ROG snob the last few years. That's all I buy for my main rigs. I have had far better luck with them than anything else I have tried.
> 
> Also, as a fellow rotary owner, let me just say BBBBRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!


AHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! BRAP BRAP BRAP!!! Dat bridge port goodness mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## danycyo

"I want to join this Club."

4930k 4.8 @ 1.4v
http://valid.canardpc.com/1m6wc9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> "I want to join this Club."
> 
> 4930k 4.8 @ 1.4v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1m6wc9


----------



## danycyo

Thanks for the add guys. I Have been using Asus since I started building PC's about 13 years ago. This Asus Rampage IV Extreme is by far the best one I have bought yet and man do I love the performance I am seeing out of this board. I got a great deal online and was able to snag it for $150 in an auction. Best money I have spent in a long long time.

I have recently upgraded to bios version 4802

I was having issues with my PCH fan and was about to ask you guys how to replace it because I had thought it died on me. I thought I had disabled the PCH fan setting after the update but I guess I didn't. I was getting frustrated and turns out I disabled it from the wrong setting in the bios. I went in again and then saw the correct options of (Disabled, Duty Mode, Profile Mode, User Mode, etc.) My eyes lit up, I put it on disabled and thats all she wrote folks. The PCH fan is working again and man did that make me happy.

If anyone has issues like me check that out first. Might save you some frustrations.

Anyway thanks for letting me join the club









Check out my 4.8 HT on 4930k setup
I run her at 4.7 HT on for 24/7 at 1.395v


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

In the UEFI there is a option to enable it or diable the PCH fan !
With a new Bios i can be that the fan ist standard off that is normal with the new Bioses !


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Check out my 4.8 HT on 4930k setup
> I run her at 4.7 HT on for 24/7 at 3.95v


I truly hope you mean 1.395v!!!!!


----------



## danycyo

Hah Yea 1.395. My apologies for the typo.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It's an awesome board. I have become a bit of a ROG snob the last few years. That's all I buy for my main rigs. I have had far better luck with them than anything else I have tried.
> 
> Also, as a fellow rotary owner, let me just say BBBBRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!


Yeah this was my first ROG board. Hands down the best motherboard I've ever used to date, in all regards.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It's an awesome board. I have become a bit of a ROG snob the last few years. That's all I buy for my main rigs. I have had far better luck with them than anything else I have tried.
> 
> Also, as a fellow rotary owner, let me just say BBBBRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!


...I second that, I use three ROG boards right now (RIVE, RIVE BE and MaxV Ex), and barring any future BIOS upheaval etc at Asus / ROG, I will likely stick w/ ROG as my top choice

*ALSO....*

...







a few posts back, we touched on *'turning the EK water block 90 degree*s' for a few 'c' improvements, and I mentioned that it comes down to the concavity / convexity of the IHS and the block...just tried it on two of my hexacores, and in both cases, average temps went down by 1.5 to 2 C, but the spread between the cores increased dramatically so I ended up reversing it.

...finally, *some odd observation about RIVE and RIVE BE*: I have been comparing my RIVE w/ my RIVE BE, using identical chips (4x Ivy-Es; SB-E) and the same RAM, SSDs etc ...to my surprise, the RIVE is a touch faster in that it allows for slightly lower v-core and more aggressive RAM timings...the difference isn't 'profound' but measurable...I wonder if the latest RIVE BE Bios is designed to satisfy a larger cross section of Ivy-E owners by making it a bit easier to set up and a bit safer / less aggressive in certain timings...?


----------



## wermad

Gpu's went in. But still no psu. I did get a response from the manufacturer but its been very slow communication with Lepa







.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gpu's went in. But still no psu. I did get a response from the manufacturer but its been very slow communication with Lepa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's hawt. Jellybro


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It's an awesome board. I have become a bit of a ROG snob the last few years. That's all I buy for my main rigs. I have had far better luck with them than anything else I have tried.
> 
> Also, as a fellow rotary owner, let me just say BBBBRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...I second that, I use three ROG boards right now (RIVE, RIVE BE and MaxV Ex), and barring any future BIOS upheaval etc at Asus / ROG, I will likely stick w/ ROG as my top choice
> 
> *ALSO....*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few posts back, we touched on *'turning the EK water block 90 degree*s' for a few 'c' improvements, and I mentioned that it comes down to the concavity / convexity of the IHS and the block...just tried it on two of my hexacores, and in both cases, average temps went down by 1.5 to 2 C, but the spread between the cores increased dramatically so I ended up reversing it.
> 
> ...finally, *some odd observation about RIVE and RIVE BE*: I have been comparing my RIVE w/ my RIVE BE, using identical chips (4x Ivy-Es; SB-E) and the same RAM, SSDs etc ...to my surprise, the RIVE is a touch faster in that it allows for slightly lower v-core and more aggressive RAM timings...the difference isn't 'profound' but measurable...I wonder if the latest RIVE BE Bios is designed to satisfy a larger cross section of Ivy-E owners by making it a bit easier to set up and a bit safer / less aggressive in certain timings...?
Click to expand...

i would be willing to bet this will change as bios mature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gpu's went in. But still no psu. I did get a response from the manufacturer but its been very slow communication with Lepa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


looking good, and i feel your pain bro ! my main rig is being disassembled but i have to install new hardwood floor too so very little time atm to finnish, one of the main reasons i have like 6 pcs in my house all are reasonably new and relatively fast


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *i would be willing to bet this will change as bios mature.*
> -snip-


I believe so, too -and the differences are very subtle, even at DDR3 beyond 2666 ...I need both boards anyways, but do think someone with a 'regular' RIVE should not discard it in favour of a RIVE BE thinking that they get 5% more performance...furthermore, up here anyways, no more RIVEs in the store, just RIVE BE


----------



## funkmetal

Hey guys, quick question. Was there ever a BIOS Update that added PCI-E 3.0 for Nvidia Cards on the RIVE (Non Black). I have a 4930k and it says on boot that it is running in PCI-E 2.0 Mode. Should I run the reg edit mod that I found on the ROG forums? Or is there a BIOS update that would do it for me. And if there is a BIOS update, how would I update it? Is there a inside Windows utility like Gigabytes @BIOS Update Utility or would I have to update my BIOS manually?


----------



## Trojans

Hey guys,

I'm new here, and I have a question for you guys.

I'm currently build a "beast" gaming rig, and I've chosen Rampage IV Gene as my motherboard and Corsair 350D. I also just got 2 EVGA GTX Titan Black Edition graphc cards..

My question :

Is it possible to add a PCI e wifi card to the Rampage 4 Gene. It seems to me that there are 4 expansion slots. The thing I'm not sure is if there's enough spacing between 2 cards and another wifi card.

Or do you guys have any suggestions in adding wifi connectivity to my build. I don't like ethernet cables because I want a clean build.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here, and I have a question for you guys.
> 
> I'm currently build a "beast" gaming rig, and I've chosen Rampage IV Gene as my motherboard and Corsair 350D. I also just got 2 EVGA GTX Titan Black Edition graphc cards..
> 
> My question :
> 
> Is it possible to add a PCI e wifi card to the Rampage 4 Gene. It seems to me that there are 4 expansion slots. The thing I'm not sure is if there's enough spacing between 2 cards and another wifi card.
> 
> Or do you guys have any suggestions in adding wifi connectivity to my build. I don't like ethernet cables because I want a clean build.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, welcome to the thread/ocn.

I have a similar setup, well same motherboard, the RIVG, I have 2x 780 Lightnings, which take up 2.5 slots, unlike the Titan black which would only take up 2 slots. Assuming you want to use the 2 PCIe 3.0 x16 slots, you will have the Titans sandwiched together pretty well, and they are going to get hot in that little 350D. They will also take up all your room, and you are correct, there will not be enough room for a PCIe WIFI adapter. (Unless you put waterblocks on the two titans).

I would just get a USB wifi adapter to avoid using ethernet, but I prefer to hard wire everything.

Sorry I don't have better news for you.


----------



## Trojans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi, welcome to the thread/ocn.
> 
> I have a similar setup, well same motherboard, the RIVG, I have 2x 780 Lightnings, which take up 2.5 slots, unlike the Titan black which would only take up 2 slots. Assuming you want to use the 2 PCIe 3.0 x16 slots, you will have the Titans sandwiched together pretty well, and they are going to get hot in that little 350D. They will also take up all your room, and you are correct, there will not be enough room for a PCIe WIFI adapter. (Unless you put waterblocks on the two titans).
> 
> I would just get a USB wifi adapter to avoid using ethernet, but I prefer to hard wire everything.
> 
> Sorry I don't have better news for you.


Thank you for the information. Is there a good USB wifi you'd recommend? I'm going to out 2 AF 120 as intakes, and hopefully, the cards will not get as hot as you said.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Thank you for the information. Is there a good USB wifi you'd recommend? I'm going to out 2 AF 120 as intakes, and hopefully, the cards will not get as hot as you said.


I can tell you not to get the cheap N300 tenda one at microcenter. I have that one, and its rather garbage, but for $20, I guess what can one expect.

I don't have any good recommendations though, sorry.

My buddy has a 350D, and had 270X crossfire, but the top card was getting up to 85C, so he sold them, and went with a single card solution, that is all I am basing the temps on. His cards weren't external exhaust like the Titans though, so hopefully you'll be OK.


----------



## Trojans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I can tell you not to get the cheap N300 tenda one at microcenter. I have that one, and its rather garbage, but for $20, I guess what can one expect.
> 
> I don't have any good recommendations though, sorry.
> 
> My buddy has a 350D, and had 270X crossfire, but the top card was getting up to 85C, so he sold them, and went with a single card solution, that is all I am basing the temps on. His cards weren't external exhaust like the Titans though, so hopefully you'll be OK.


Yeah, I've also been thinking going just one card. Will single Titan Black be powerful enough to handle 1440p or above or 3 monitors for the next two to three year? I'll probably not over lock GPUs at the moment as I haven't figured out how to water cool stuff as of yet.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Yeah, I've also been thinking going just one card. Will single Titan Black be powerful enough to handle 1440p or above or 3 monitors for the next two to three year? I'll probably not over lock GPUs at the moment as I haven't figured out how to water cool stuff as of yet.


I don't see why not, even my lowly 670 2gb did pretty well @ 1440p on title released up to last fall when I sold it.


----------



## Trojans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't see why not, even my lowly 670 2gb did pretty well @ 1440p on title released up to last fall when I sold it.


I intend to play all games at ultra settings, preferably 100+ fps, and that's the reason I went Titan Black over 780Ti because of lack of VRAM due to high resolution monitor.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Yeah, I've also been thinking going just one card. Will single Titan Black be powerful enough to handle 1440p or above or 3 monitors for the next two to three year? I'll probably not over lock GPUs at the moment as I haven't figured out how to water cool stuff as of yet.


I'm running 5760x1080 and not using all 3GB on my 780's. Unless I crank AA to stupid levels. Even with three 780's I can not hit 100+ frames in some games in triple screens. Most new heavy hitters at least. If you look at high res performance reviews of the Titan Black and 780Ti, they are pretty much the same scores across the board. So, if really high AA is a must, get a pair of Titan Blacks if you plan to do triples or 4K. Otherwise the cheaper 780Ti will do equally well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here, and I have a question for you guys.
> 
> I'm currently build a "beast" gaming rig, and I've chosen Rampage IV Gene as my motherboard and Corsair 350D. I also just got 2 EVGA GTX Titan Black Edition graphc cards..
> 
> My question :
> 
> Is it possible to add a PCI e wifi card to the Rampage 4 Gene. It seems to me that there are 4 expansion slots. The thing I'm not sure is if there's enough spacing between 2 cards and another wifi card.
> 
> Or do you guys have any suggestions in adding wifi connectivity to my build. I don't like ethernet cables because I want a clean build.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


looks like your q was answered but this has bugged me for a while.

DO NOT GET the asus pcie ac1900 card as it is NOT single slot. the smart ppl at asus put 2 components on the back of the pcb extending it into the slot above it, which does not work with gpus !!!! it is very very annoying, whey they could of put it on the front of it and drilled small holes in the heatsink for clearance

however if you have room the issues are getting ironed out and it does have great signal strength !!!


----------



## Trojans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks like your q was answered but this has bugged me for a while.
> 
> DO NOT GET the asus pcie ac1900 card as it is NOT single slot. the smart ppl at asus put 2 components on the back of the pcb extending it into the slot above it, which does not work with gpus !!!! it is very very annoying, whey they could of put it on the front of it and drilled small holes in the heatsink for clearance
> 
> however if you have room the issues are getting ironed out and it does have great signal strength !!!


The two titan black I got are reference cards, so will that make a difference? I do love high speed wifi, like ac. etc.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> The two titan black I got are reference cards, so will that make a difference? I do love high speed wifi, like ac. etc.


If you use both Titan Blacks, you won't have room for it. However if you go down to just one GPU, you'll be able to use it in the x8 slot and it'll fit.


----------



## Trojans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you use both Titan Blacks, you won't have room for it. However if you go down to just one GPU, you'll be able to use it in the x8 slot and it'll fit.


There are 4 slots. Isn't it possible at all?

Can i put these 2 cards top slot and bottom slot and save the middle one for wifi?


----------



## alancsalt

The bottom slot is PCIe 3.0 X8. Top ones are x16.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks like your q was answered but this has bugged me for a while.
> 
> DO NOT GET the asus pcie ac1900 card as it is NOT single slot. the smart ppl at asus put 2 components on the back of the pcb extending it into the slot above it, which does not work with gpus !!!! it is very very annoying, whey they could of put it on the front of it and drilled small holes in the heatsink for clearance
> 
> however if you have room the issues are getting ironed out and it does have great signal strength !!!
> 
> 
> 
> The two titan black I got are reference cards, so will that make a difference? I do love high speed wifi, like ac. etc.
Click to expand...

no, all 4 of my 7970s in my amd build are blocked and it will not fit in between the blocks


----------



## Trojans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, all 4 of my 7970s in my amd build are blocked and it will not fit in between the blocks


Well, it seems PCI-E WIFI is a no go option. How do you connect internet? Ethernet? What about wireless sharing device? http://www.asus.com/us/Networking/EAN66R/


----------



## Prophet4NO1

8x PCIe will not effect performance. There have been enough articles about this being tested to show that. The only cards that see any impact from 16x and 8x on PCIe 3.0 are dual GPU cards. One GPU does not pull enough bandwidth to saturate the PCIe lanes. Even at 8x. Dual GPU single cards do in some cases. You will be fine plopping a wifi card in.


----------



## wermad

I'm using a pcie riser cable for my Sound Blaster Z card


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 8x PCIe will not effect performance. There have been enough articles about this being tested to show that. The only cards that see any impact from 16x and 8x on PCIe 3.0 are dual GPU cards. One GPU does not pull enough bandwidth to saturate the PCIe lanes. Even at 8x. Dual GPU single cards do in some cases. You will be fine plopping a wifi card in.


I concur, I'm running my 2 780s that way, and its fine. I'm forced to do it because my cards take up 2.5 slots, so I run one in the x16, and one in the x8.

@Trojans, if you do that with two reference Titans, you should be able to fit a single slot WIFI card in between the GPUs, the GPUs wouldn't be able to breathe much, but you'd have internet, so I guess that is one option.

Although I think I would just get a USB adapter, and let the cards have some breathing room.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm using a pcie riser cable for my Sound Blaster Z card


I was thinking about doing that with mine, how is that working out for you? Do you have any recommendations on riser cables?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I was thinking about doing that with mine, how is that working out for you? Do you have any recommendations on riser cables?


It worked perfect for me. i picked up a couple of them but settled on the second one since the ribbon is longer and the pcie female is angled.





Got them both from ebay and its probably gonna be from a Chinese seller. The second one arrived fairly quick, around 1.5 weeks from China







.

I only briefly fired up my rig but I did check the sound w/ the riser cable and it worked perfect. Since my case has 10 slots, I just screwed the soundcard into the 9th slot w/ the single screw.


----------



## anubis1127

Hrmm, and no problems with interference? That is what I was worrying about when I was thinking of trying it.

I'd also kind of like to get a x16 one for the 2nd GPU, that way I could put it down lower in my case, and let the GPUs have some air. I only found one riser cable rated for gen3, and it was a right angle one, that would be awkward to use in a standard ATX case. I wonder if one of the cheapo gen1/gen2 china ones would still operate at gen3 speed.. I mean just because they aren't designed to, doesn't mean they won't.


----------



## wermad

It was only brief. A bit later on the psu died on me so I have nothing to further test but I did play some youtube and di.fm songs and it was as normal. Albeit, its only a pcie 1x setup







. For a 16x riser, there's a few of them, including ones that can be powered by usb.


----------



## anubis1127

Cool man, thanks, bummer about your PSU.

I should probably ask around the mining threads, those lads love the riser cables.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Cool man, thanks, bummer about your PSU.
> 
> *I should probably ask around the mining threads, those lads love the riser cables.*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, all 4 of my 7970s in my amd build are blocked and it will not fit in between the blocks
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems PCI-E WIFI is a no go option. How do you connect internet? Ethernet? What about wireless sharing device? http://www.asus.com/us/Networking/EAN66R/
Click to expand...

it is, just not with that card, but usb might not be a bad option. i dont buy usb as i never can find a good adapter and i buy the expensive ones, they all seem to have dissconnect probs
with my intel build i just bought a board with wifi built in XD soon i am gonna wire my house with cat6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm using a pcie riser cable for my Sound Blaster Z card





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hrmm, and no problems with interference? That is what I was worrying about when I was thinking of trying it.
> 
> I'd also kind of like to get a x16 one for the 2nd GPU, that way I could put it down lower in my case, and let the GPUs have some air. I only found one riser cable rated for gen3, and it was a right angle one, that would be awkward to use in a standard ATX case. I wonder if one of the cheapo gen1/gen2 china ones would still operate at gen3 speed.. I mean just because they aren't designed to, doesn't mean they won't.






i have 2 x16 cables, didnt like the first so i bought a second, then i bought a mobo that natively supports quadfire. have to admit though i am thinking baout doing it with the wifi but no place to mount it, my cables are all made in the usa by hand, they are not cheap ~60 but not much considering what i have spent on the pcs in my house.

the problem i have with the wifi is mounting it somewhere


----------



## wermad

wish cases would add a +1 slot a'la C2:


----------



## Mega Man

that is my fav thing about my stryker !

i tried to get caselabs to add it ( 2 actually ) but suffice it to say they said no lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> wish cases would add a +1 slot a'la C2:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm pretty sure I have a case around here with a slot like that, I think my old Arc Midi has one. Maybe I should move the build into that, and put my Sound Blaster Z there. Although I really don't need to use it, I just have it, so I feel like I should either use it, or sell it.


----------



## wermad

go for it


----------



## JayTeague

Ready to join up









CPU-Z Validation


----------



## deafboy

Oh for the love of God.... why does Fan Xpert 2 not allow to control of all the PWM headers on the board.

Sooooo much work for nothing


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh for the love of God.... why does Fan Xpert 2 not allow to control of all the PWM headers on the board.
> 
> Sooooo much work for nothing


Meh just grab one of these. More reliable and easier to hide cables. Pwm control up to 8 fans from one header, powered from a molex connector.



If you have different speed fans that you want different fan curves for hook up two hubs, one on CPU fan header and another below the white tab of the bottom PCI-E slot.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Meh just grab one of these. More reliable and easier to hide cables. Pwm control up to 8 fans from one header, powered from a molex connector.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have different speed fans that you want different fan curves for hook up two hubs, one on CPU fan header and another below the white tab of the bottom PCI-E slot.


I have one and that was the initial plan, but they don't work with Corsair fans.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456042/corsair-sp-fans-swiftech-8-way-pwm-splitter/0_50


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I have one and that was the initial plan, but they don't work with Corsair fans.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1456042/corsair-sp-fans-swiftech-8-way-pwm-splitter/0_50


Oh damn! I had no idea. That's so weird


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, I wish I would have known before buying the fans, lol. Pretty lame.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://postimg.org/image/h0qwicorf/05d9c7c2/

help I AM SO SCREWED I came back home yesterday and pc was off and has critical system corruption and I had to refresh windows now its saying this whenever I try to install something


----------



## Kimir

I'm questioning myself for my in progress build as well about fan control. I think I'll just grab an aquaero 6, I won't regret it.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm questioning myself for my in progress build as well about fan control. I think I'll just grab an aquaero 6, I won't regret it.


haha

i can control all my fans (case is full) and i have a header leftover on my gene board.

i have 3 fans lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I got a corsair link and 4pin molex. none of them need speed controlled so I have 6 fans


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm questioning myself for my in progress build as well about fan control. I think I'll just grab an aquaero 6, I won't regret it.


no you wont, i now own 4 and love them still need one more bought one and bought the rest really quick


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/h0qwicorf/05d9c7c2/
> 
> help I AM SO SCREWED I came back home yesterday and pc was off and has critical system corruption and I had to refresh windows now its saying this whenever I try to install something


Check your RAM & HDD/SSD.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I got ahold of arne on rog thread and he suggested a clean reset with a stock settings, which worked fantastically.

I already tried 2 different manufacturers of ram


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I think I have psu problems which I shouldn't its only a month old . Every time since my last bench session ( catzilla ) I try to game or use 3d applications my rig shuts down straight away . Stock clocks or not . It told me that it shut down from unstable power supply .

Suggestions anyone . Had a weird code too 071


I think my 3+3v / 3vcc is supposed to be 3.3v + not 2.8 v
It just shut down out of the blue again for no reason


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Check your connections, also check or remove possible cable extensions. Maybe your 8pin cpu header is getting fried?, hope not.









I was getting shut downs left and right when the 8pin was going, kept being persistent, then after a while I smelt the burning.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Check your connections, also check or remove possible cable extensions. Maybe your 8pin cpu header is getting fried?, hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting shut downs left and right when the 8pin was going, kept being persistent, then after a while I smelt the burning.


I agree on that. Especially the extension part, I have my 1kw psu in RMA because I thought it was it, but with my 850w and that damn sleeved 24pin extension my 3.3v was dropping ending up to shut down one of my CG.
The 1kw psu is still in RMA because they send me another one that whistle and they have no stock...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I think I have psu problems which I shouldn't its only a month old . Every time since my last bench session ( catzilla ) I try to game or use 3d applications my rig shuts down straight away . Stock clocks or not . It told me that it shut down from unstable power supply .
> 
> Suggestions anyone . Had a weird code too 071
> 
> 
> I think my 3+3v / 3vcc is supposed to be 3.3v + not 2.8 v
> It just shut down out of the blue again for no reason


do not trust software voltage reads use a DMM


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Check your connections, also check or remove possible cable extensions. Maybe your 8pin cpu header is getting fried?, hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting shut downs left and right when the 8pin was going, kept being persistent, then after a while I smelt the burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I agree on that. Especially the extension part, I have my 1kw psu in RMA because I thought it was it, but with my 850w and that damn sleeved 24pin extension my 3.3v was dropping ending up to shut down one of my CG.
> The 1kw psu is still in RMA because they send me another one that whistle and they have no stock...
Click to expand...

Im running an extension i will look at when i gets home . Having a smokey and melted RIVE 8 pin doesnt appeal to me at all .
Considering the crap i went thru to get this board in the first place ....... thanks for the advice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do not trust software voltage reads use a DMM


Gonna get psu checked b4 i take back for replacement or RMA


----------



## Maximization

i use one of these, but i have not encounterd a faulty psu in a loooong time, they must have ones in your area

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10939/psu-447/FrozenCPU_ATX_20_Ultimate_LCD_Power_Supply_Tester_2024_pin_ATX_SATA_P4_Xeon_PCI-E_Floppy_4_pin.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My dad has been through a couple PSUs over the past 10years but most of them were antec and low low power
and every time it they go they take out other components.


----------



## nleksan

FWIW, I found my voltages were significantly more stable (when running both 680 Lightning cards @ 1500+ on core in SLI, 3930K @ 4.8-5.2GHz w 1.365-1.455v, and heavily overclocking 4x4GB 2133 9-11-10 to ~2448-2568 9/10-11/12-10/11 or so with 1.655-1.695v) after connecting JUST the 4-pin floppy disk power header on the board. The backplates on the Lightning's (and the HK backplate on my 670FTW) make the 6-pin PCI-e header impossible to connect, so I can't really speak much to it regarding its use in high-demand scenarios, but the FDD header alone cut down on voltage swing under 100% utilization/load by 33-50%!!!
12v reads from 11.97 to 12.084v
5.5v reads from 5.494 to 5.509v
3.3v reads from 3.288 to 3.303v

Those are read with one of my Fluke DMM directly from the board. PSU is an NZXT HALE90 850W, and I have both BitFenix Alchemy extensions as well as self-sleeved cables.


----------



## Maximization

need advise guys

i was planning to water cool my 2 videorcards, reference diamond 7870's, but what connecting block is the right spacing for R4E?

GPU block
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=34585

connecting block??

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35695

or is it easier to just tube it?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Xfire you would use the 1st and 3rd red pcie 16x slots. I'd just tube it with that much space. Look at @HOMECINEMA-PC xfire setup


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> need advise guys
> 
> i was planning to water cool my 2 videorcards, reference diamond 7870's, but what connecting block is the right spacing for R4E?
> 
> GPU block
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=34585
> 
> connecting block??
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35695
> 
> or is it easier to just tube it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Xfire you would use the 1st and 3rd red pcie 16x slots. I'd just tube it with that much space. Look at @HOMECINEMA-PC xfire setup


4 slots there Maxim









So I used some 1/2in 5/8 comp fittings with a little piece of hose to suit .




I used this 5/8 hose so its easier and to fit with both cards in their slots


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> need advise guys
> 
> i was planning to water cool my 2 videorcards, reference diamond 7870's, but what connecting block is the right spacing for R4E?
> 
> GPU block
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=34585
> 
> connecting block??
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35695
> 
> or is it easier to just tube it?


With EK water block, for dual GPU, the bridge you're looking for should be "triple serial/parallel". I can't really check the actual bridge for you because my connection is being cap by evil isp.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 4 slots there Maxim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I used some 1/2in 5/8 comp fittings with a little piece of hose to suit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this 5/8 hose so its easier and to fit with both cards in their slots


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> With EK water block, for dual GPU, the bridge you're looking for should be "triple serial/parallel". I can't really check the actual bridge for you because my connection is being cap by evil isp.


got it guys, first time with video cards so looking at all the angles


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> got it guys, first time with video cards so looking at all the angles


You will be definitely needing some angles and QDC's so you don't have to drain the loop every time you need to add/remove stuff to it . Expect a higher idle temp with your cpu if your running a single loop with two cards . Temp equalisation there Maximization ....... LoooL


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Temp equalisation there Maximization ....... LoooL


yeah i have a 140 x 3 coolgate rad, i am just cooling the 3820 now , even when overclocking the water temps never get above 30, so i got some comfort room, the noctura rad fans have not kicked on at all since building the loop, they auto turn on at 33 c water temps. even with summer approching i should have enough rad.


----------



## P4UL

I want to join this Club. http://valid.canardpc.com/nl4qpm


----------



## smartdroid

Anyone here running a 4TB hdd with this mobo?


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Anyone here running a 4TB hdd with this mobo?


Yes it is working fine.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Anyone here running a 4TB hdd with this mobo?


I ran 2x 4TB in raid 1 for a while, before I dropped them in a NAS. Works fine.


----------



## smartdroid

Thanks guys! Tomorrow have to go shopping for a new HDD


----------



## z0ki

I've had 2 RIVE's here and ek blocks and finally took the plunge and installed blocks on a mobo first time ever lol. Wasn't as hard as I originally thought. The thermal pads were a bit of a pain especially the smaller one but turned out good I reckon.


----------



## x2ezx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I've had 2 RIVE's here and ek blocks and finally took the plunge and installed blocks on a mobo first time ever lol. Wasn't as hard as I originally thought. The thermal pads were a bit of a pain especially the smaller one but turned out good I reckon.


Good job!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I've had 2 RIVE's here and ek blocks and finally took the plunge and installed blocks on a mobo first time ever lol. Wasn't as hard as I originally thought. The thermal pads were a bit of a pain especially the smaller one but turned out good I reckon.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> Good job!
Click to expand...

I can only manage one RIVE ( last new one on da east coast of OZ when I got it in jan ) and my trusty R4F


----------



## kizwan

How to troubleshoot if your computer refuse to turn on one morning even though it was alright last night & only turn on after switched off the PSU for a minute? A week later same thing happen, it refuse to turn on even though a couple minutes later it was working flawlessly, but this time no matter what it won't turn on. In n-th time, only a couple of time it able to turn on but for sure it won't turn on again after shutdown. After leaving it overnight with PSU turned off, 8-pin CPU & 24-pin mobo power cables unplugged, on the next morning it can turn on again & this time it still can turn on after shutdown. It works flawlessly again.

So, how to troubleshoot this? Is this means it just a matter of time the mobo going to be dead for good?


----------



## h2spartan

Hello!

I just got my GENE! So excited to start my new build soon.



I was worried at first that my motherboard would not accept IVB-E series CPUs as I've heard older x79 motherboards need bios updates to support them. Then I read up about flashback and I was thrilled to learn how to use that feature. So once I got it, I checked the sticker on my motherboard to see what bios version it was shipped with. To my surprise, it is already compatible with my 4930k! I checked the ASUS site and I guess it was the previous bios (4403) that gave support for IVB-E. So, no need to even bother with flashback but still, it was great to learn about it and I still will need to flash the bios once I have everything installed as there is a newer version out (4802).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How to troubleshoot if your computer refuse to turn on one morning even though it was alright last night & only turn on after switched off the PSU for a minute? A week later same thing happen, it refuse to turn on even though a couple minutes later it was working flawlessly, but this time no matter what it won't turn on. In n-th time, only a couple of time it able to turn on but for sure it won't turn on again after shutdown. After leaving it overnight with PSU turned off, 8-pin CPU & 24-pin mobo power cables unplugged, on the next morning it can turn on again & this time it still can turn on after shutdown. It works flawlessly again.
> 
> So, how to troubleshoot this? Is this means it just a matter of time the mobo going to be dead for good?


I would first test your pc with new psu to me it sounds like a psu problem

Very unlikely but also could be cmos batt


----------



## ChironX

I'm facing a weird issue since today morning. It looks like none of the USB 2.0 ports in my system are getting detected (while they are providing power to USB devices when I connect them to USB 2.0).

I saw that my SteelSeries USB mouse LED was glowing while connected to USB 2.0, but moving the mouse didn't result in movement of the mouse pointer. Next I attached a USB thumb drive to one of the USB 2.0 ports and same. The LED inside the drive lit up, but the system didn't detect a device being plugged in.

When I connect those devices to any USB 3.0 port, the problem doesn't persist.

When I opened Device Manager, I see two entries - Intel(R) C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #1 and #2 with some device IDs have an exclamation mark beside them. Upon opening, they say that the driver for this device isn't digitally signed.

I tried updating the chipset drivers but to no avail. Even disabling Driver Signature Check from Windows doesn't solve the issue.

What more can I check before I reinstall Windows guys? Am pretty much out of my wits on this one.

Thanks,
ChironX


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How to troubleshoot if your computer refuse to turn on one morning even though it was alright last night & only turn on after switched off the PSU for a minute? A week later same thing happen, it refuse to turn on even though a couple minutes later it was working flawlessly, but this time no matter what it won't turn on. In n-th time, only a couple of time it able to turn on but for sure it won't turn on again after shutdown. After leaving it overnight with PSU turned off, 8-pin CPU & 24-pin mobo power cables unplugged, on the next morning it can turn on again & this time it still can turn on after shutdown. It works flawlessly again.
> 
> So, how to troubleshoot this? Is this means it just a matter of time the mobo going to be dead for good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would first test your pc with new psu to me it sounds like a *psu problem*
> 
> Very unlikely but also could be cmos batt
Click to expand...

That make sense. I'll need to wait for it to happen again before I can test with different PSU. I can't replicate the problem until it happen again next time. I have a spare Corsair 600W PSU that I can use to test. I'm kinda disappointed if it's PSU because I only use it for 2.5 months & the cheap Corsair 600W PSU lasted (and still going strong) for 1.5 year.

If it's mobo instead, the only choices I have are (Asus mobo only) Asus Rampage IV Black Edition & Asus X79 Deluxe, right?


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

GUYS!!!, there's a new bios out for the RAMPAGE IV EXTREME X79. it's on ASUS Website, BIOS Version 4804. THANK ME LATER


----------



## Kimir

Good to know. I didn't look at Asus website, but I guess it does "Improves system stability" right?


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good to know. I didn't look at Asus website, but I guess it does "Improves system stability" right?


yeah it does, I remember I couldn't ran 1T on the Command rate on my memory in the bios. cause I heard there was a bug in the bios. but this one I could ran my memory at 1T on the Command Rate, so now let's see if I could lower my VCore on my overclock with the new BIOS







.


----------



## Kimir

I'd be interested to know what is new or fixed for Ivy-e, not gonna use it on my actual rig but could be of some use on my project.


----------



## Scorpion667

"Improves system stability"
this probably just means they filled out XMP profiles in the BIOS for different RAM kits. Speaking mostly of SB-E and RIVE. I don't know anything about RIVE-BE and IB-E. Didn't really like the reviews other than the awesome IMC.

I've been stable since early 2012 =P


----------



## Kimir

Well if they added some TridentX XMP profiles, good for me.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well if they added some TridentX XMP profiles, good for me.


I'm running trident X ram as well. I'm on the 4802 (pretty sure) bios and there were a couple I'm pretty sure. I always like manually setting my ram timings though. Mine are the cl9 2400mhz sticks


----------



## Kimir

When I had a pair of F3-2400C10D-16GTX while waiting for my RipjawsZ to come back from RMA, I had to setup the secondary timing (I was with 4102 bios back then, rolled back to 3602, cause Sandy-E).
Now I have the F3-2600C10Q-16GTXD for my new rig with Ivy-E, I won't be able to run them at 2600 (not available in the bios if I recall), if they work at the same timing @ 2666 it's all good. If they don't I'll set them like the 2400 with cas 9.
If I don't have to put the secondary timings to begin with, it's all good. I'll eventually tweak them after anyway.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

2400 c9 isn't worth it, I have scored better on green sammys with cas10 @ 2460 then I have ever gotten close to with my g.skills at c9 2500 1t
unless its my cpu but I still havent gotten close to any personal 32m records with them.
also almost 100% sure they do 2666
If they are the same as they used to be, they should be pretty amazing overclockers. as in you can either do c9 2600 or possibly better, I haven't looked at them for a while as they have been out of stock for a year everywhere else but amazon.co.jp

but also the team ones might be the ones that overclock really well, or this could be different seeing as they seem to be from a new generation


----------



## Kimir

I'll see what I can do with them, will depend on the IMC as well.
Yes, they are new, produced january 2014 with serial number beginning with 14042500...
Weird to see that this one seem to be produced still while it's impossible to find the 2400c9 or 2666c10


----------



## Mega Man

they just got back instock after being on hiatus for ... at least a year


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am content... my c9 2400 g skills did c10 [email protected] 110$ a pair...
FOR NOW I bet your's have a much higher ceiling on better IMC cpus

honestly I just wish I had ivy-e so I could play with my dom plats more... (c9 2800 on haswell)


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ... (c9 2800 on haswell)


WHAT!!!! Thats insane!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

whats more insane is the timings and voltage and exactly how many sticks I have that run at that speed... Also its pretty ridiculous they still don't beat my PSC at superpi 32m
ON HASWELL V V V V V

1st pair^

2nd Pair.. initially passed 32m but I got excited and hit ok
I forget what with but I scored 6min52s

if I still had my old c2 3930k or a 4930k with the same weirdness Id be able to beat that cuz my c1 has 20 additional seconds at the very least ... my best score i got on this cpu with anything is 7m14s 32msuperpi

really cpu limited at the moment


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys if your thinkin of bios updates , is there anything wrong with the one your using now ???









If it aint broke don't fix it









@kizwan
Sorry to hear that your psu is well um cactus . I had dramas awhile ago with the 24 pin extender ditched it an plopped in new 1200w Silverstone and rma'd the other one .
If you were local I would lend you one









@tatmMRKIV
Geeze I would be frothin at the bit if I could get 2666 on my 3930k but to reach 3000 is well AWESOME


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You guys did read the"on my haswell" didn't you?
I got a z87m OC formula a few months back for memory benching

My SB-e IMC won't do past 2530 I am pleased with that for most of my sticks but it really fails to utilize my golden samples, but I know IVY-e can probably do c9 2800


----------



## smartdroid

So whats new on 4804 bios other than vt-d support for ivy-e?


----------



## Kevdog

I just picked up a RIVE and a 3930K, loaded up the new bios and was playing with some overclocks and noticed CPUID shows the bus speed at 99.98, is that normal? shouldn't it be 100 and the core speed at 4700?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I just picked up a RIVE and a 3930K, loaded up the new bios and was playing with some overclocks and noticed CPUID shows the bus speed at 99.98, is that normal? shouldn't it be 100 and the core speed at 4700?


minor fluctuations are normal in blk/fsb on both sides ( amd/intel )


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I just picked up a RIVE and a 3930K, loaded up the new bios and was playing with some overclocks and noticed CPUID shows the bus speed at 99.98, is that normal? shouldn't it be 100 and the core speed at 4700?


This 99.98 bclk thing started happening since around nov 2013 for me, must have been a windows update or something. Run 3dmark for a second and opt out during the benchmark, or just let it run all the way through, and then open up cpuz, will return to normal after that.


----------



## deafboy

I have had that happen since day one, there is an option in the bios for it though. I don't recall what it is though


----------



## PedroC1999

Just add 0.1 MHz onto the FSB, fixes it


----------



## T1MEHUNT

Hi all!

I've got this irritating Problem that I need to send my Board in. (Debug Code 00)
Since I had a Waterblock installed which I have already switched back out for the Stock Cooler I am missing 2 Screws and I'm afraid of sending it in without them....
I wanted to ask if someone who has also mounted a block might be able to send me the these 2 specific Screws? I would of course wire some Money for the Shipment...
If wanted I could send them back once I get my Board back! (or a new one)

They look like this:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeqah don't send it in without the screws.. asus doesn't want any visible signs of "tampering"


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I just picked up a RIVE and a 3930K, loaded up the new bios and was playing with some overclocks and noticed CPUID shows the bus speed at 99.98, is that normal? shouldn't it be 100 and the core speed at 4700?
> 
> 
> 
> This 99.98 bclk thing started happening since around nov 2013 for me, must have been a windows update or something. Run 3dmark for a second and opt out during the benchmark, or just let it run all the way through, and then open up cpuz, will return to normal after that.
Click to expand...

That made it at least flicker to 100, but as soon as I restarted to went back to a solid 99.98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I have had that happen since day one, there is an option in the bios for it though. I don't recall what it is though


What is it.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Just add 0.1 MHz onto the FSB, fixes it










Back atcha ... lol


----------



## deafboy

Is there a reason I can't go below 40% with the fans?

Manual say 0-100 but lowest I can make it go is 40%


----------



## deafboy

Bumping


----------



## Kimir

It's been like that since day 1 for Chassis fan, I don't use Fan xpert anymore but in the bios it's exactly the same since the card release.
I can change the chassis fan in open hardware monitor still, can't make a curve tho.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's been like that since day 1 for Chassis fan, I don't use Fan xpert anymore but in the bios it's exactly the same since the card release.
> I can change the chassis fan in open hardware monitor still, can't make a curve tho.


could you quote things so people know what your talking about without searching thru previous pages?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> could you quote things so people know what your talking about without searching thru previous pages?


I can if I want to, I was referring to the post and the bumping post of deafboy just before mine.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's been like that since day 1 for Chassis fan, I don't use Fan xpert anymore but in the bios it's exactly the same since the card release.
> I can change the chassis fan in open hardware monitor still, can't make a curve tho.


Bummer...

for whatever reason my CPU and CPU Opt fans don't even run, lol.


----------



## sfmthd

i'm running a rampage IV gene, rosewill mx2-s case, 3930k, etc. a few questions on fans...

right now i have the stock 120s at the bottom, a pair of 80s at the back as intakes, and a corsair h90 attached to the top 140mm exhaust. i added the 80s in the back because the h90 rad was on an exhaust rather than an intake. temps are pretty good....

there are 5 fan headers on the mobo. cpu, and cpu opt, and then chassis 1, 2, and 3. is it right that they can only be controlled by fan xpert or the bios as two groups? cpu fans and chassis fans? right now i have the two 120s connected to chassis 1, the two 80s connected to chassis 2, the 140 connected to chassis 3, and the h90 pump connected to cpu 1. i'd like to control the speed of the two 80s separately from the 120s and the 140. i have a fan controller i could connect to a molex 4 pin, but i really would like the 80s to be temperature sensitive - they only need to kick in when the GPU is going full bore. otherwise the air flowing from the two 120s is cool enough.

thanks in advance, hope this hasn't been covered already!


----------



## Maximization

where can you get a new crossfire bridge for the rampage iv extreme? The extra long flexable one that came with motherboard? mine broke


----------



## Mega Man

ebay would be quickest or if someone has it here


----------



## tatmMRKIV

@max: if you have an issue finding it PM me before tomorrow
I should have min, just pay for shipping.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> @max: if you have an issue finding it PM me before tomorrow
> I should have min, just pay for shipping.


thanks for that, I did order a 4" one off ebay , if it does not work will take you up on the offer, after getting videocards working with water blocks this stupid thing happens, jjjeeeeezzz


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> thanks for that, I did order a 4" one off ebay , if it does not work will take you up on the offer, after getting videocards working with water blocks this stupid thing happens, jjjeeeeezzz


could be worse
you could have 3 asus dc2 gtxs (3 slot cards)
try finding an sli bridge for those... Its damn near impossible


----------



## kizwan

Rampage IV Extreme & Rampage IV Black Edition already EOL or what


----------



## tatmMRKIV

shouldn't be. They run out of stock sometimes also might be a revision... considering the black just came out, it'd be pretty unheard of if it was already EOL.


----------



## wermad

I'm having a lot of issues with sleep and shutting down my system. I got my cpu up to 4750 and it ran prime and ibt for several hours without issues. I 've spent a few hours already gaming with no problems. I've ran multiple loops of 3d11 and 3d13 and no crashing. Yet, in sleep or shutting down it goes wrong. I believed I've addressed the sleep issue upping my ram voltage and I no longer see the error "03", but shutting down, the whole system stays on but I can't restart. i have to hold down the power button to shut it down and then i get the "oc failed" message.

I got the mb used and a cpu that is a bit on the older side. I'm suspecting its the cpu but everything runs perfectly fine once up and running. I'm on the October 2013 bios and I'll flash the new ones when I get a chance.

Thinking of selling the cpu and getting an IB-E quad instead.

Any input would be helpful guys


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

This won't help much, but I love my 4820k


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> This won't help much, but I love my 4820k


Lol, I actually just bought a new 4820K. This will tell us if the 3820 is a causing the issues or the mb.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, I actually just bought a new 4820K. This will tell us if the 3820 is a causing the issues or the mb.


AHhhhhhhh yeah!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> AHhhhhhhh yeah!


Lol, thanks







. Cpu should be in by the end of the week. I hope this one clocks nicely. I sold a great clocking 3820 a few months ago (







). Should have kept that one


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cpu should be in by the end of the week. I hope this one clocks nicely. I sold a great clocking 3820 a few months ago (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Should have kept that one


Yes you should have .
When is someone else gonna beat my 3820 clock on water and pull 2722 and 169 blck ?????


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes you should have .
> When is someone else gonna beat my 3820 clock on water and pull 2722 and 169 blck ?????


Sold it to get a 3930K. Sold that to buy 15 more Cougar fans since I really don't need a hexacore for gaming.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sold it to get a 3930K. Sold that to buy 15 more Cougar fans since I really don't need a hexacore for gaming.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sold it to get a 3930K. Sold that to buy 15 more Cougar fans since I really don't need a hexacore for gaming.


Yes that's right you've got that large led green box








And your right ya don't really need hexy to game just to bench








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*


Fully sick green box eh man


----------



## tatmMRKIV

RIVE is EOL
RIVBE is not


https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.261897650530940.72709.182927101761329/640774335976601/?type=1&theater


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> RIVE is EOL
> RIVBE is not
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.261897650530940.72709.182927101761329/640774335976601/?type=1&theater


RIVE is eol in oz I managed to get the last bran new one on the east coast of oz in jan








I wonder if that full block will fit the RIVE ????????


----------



## wermad

PCH block of the BE doesn't match the RIVE and the vrm block requires a 3mm thick pad to work. Not gonna work w/ the full cover mb block.

Tbh, both RIVE and BE are EOL since X99 will not be compatible w/ LGA 2011 1.0. The new LGA2011 will have a different layout and will only work with the upcoming X99 with Haswell-E. I had the BE briefly but there were no blocks at that time I liked so I traded it in for a RIve with a hexacore.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> PCH block of the BE doesn't match the RIVE and the vrm block requires a 3mm thick pad to work. Not gonna work w/ the full cover mb block.
> 
> Tbh, both RIVE and BE are EOL since X99 will not be compatible w/ LGA 2011 1.0. The new LGA2011 will have a different layout and will only work with the upcoming X99 with Haswell-E. I had the BE briefly but there were no blocks at that time I liked so I traded it in for a RIve with a hexacore.


Oh well thank you for the quick reply mate cheers .....
Looks like x99 will be a goodun ....maybe


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well technology wise the board is an EoL platform but I don't think Haswell-e will be out THAT soon


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> PCH block of the BE doesn't match the RIVE and the vrm block requires a 3mm thick pad to work. Not gonna work w/ the full cover mb block.
> 
> Tbh, both RIVE and BE are EOL since X99 will not be compatible w/ LGA 2011 1.0. The new LGA2011 will have a different layout and will only work with the upcoming X99 with Haswell-E. I had the BE briefly but there were no blocks at that time I liked so I traded it in for a RIve with a hexacore.


BE EOL?? I want this board very bad.









From Asrock x79 Extreme 11 >> RIVBE >> RIVE + HEX >> RIVE + 3820 >> RIVE + 4820k


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BE EOL?? I want this board very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Asrock x79 Extreme 11 >> RIVBE >> RIVE + HEX >> RIVE + 3820 >> RIVE + 4820k


Officially, its not EOL. But it is going to be an EOL platform soon. The Haswell-E uses a new chipset and a new socket design. So, basically, its a dead-end platform, so no "future-proofing". You can still buy the stuff. But stock will run out soon as Intel and the board makers get ready for Haswell-E.

I don't think the BE is worth it over the RIVE after using both. Unless your wanting to get a "classic" piece of hardware for the future, save your money and find a cheap used RIVe.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Officially, its not EOL. But it is going to be an EOL platform soon. The Haswell-E uses a new chipset and a new socket design. So, basically, its a dead-end platform, so no "future-proofing". You can still buy the stuff. But stock will run out soon as Intel and the board makers get ready for Haswell-E.
> 
> I don't think the BE is worth it over the RIVE after using both. Unless your wanting to get a "classic" piece of hardware for the future, save your money and find a cheap used RIVe.


Especially since they are getting as low as 275 on forums


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BE EOL?? I want this board very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Asrock x79 Extreme 11 >> RIVBE >> RIVE + HEX >> RIVE + 3820 >> RIVE + 4820k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, its not EOL. But it is going to be an EOL platform soon. The Haswell-E uses a new chipset and a new socket design. So, basically, its a dead-end platform, so no "future-proofing". You can still buy the stuff. But stock will run out soon as Intel and the board makers get ready for Haswell-E.
> 
> I don't think the BE is worth it over the RIVE after using both. Unless your wanting to get a "classic" piece of hardware for the future, save your money and find a cheap used RIVe.
Click to expand...

Actually I'm considering new/used RIVE or RIVBE. I'm thinking getting RIVBE once they in stock if RIVE remain unavailable (even used also not available over here - Malaysia - atm).


----------



## wermad

If you want a BE, now is the time. There's a rumor Intel is launching x99 in Q2. That would be before June.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

DAMN you think they might?
I might sell my cpu and etc then till they drop pretty much liquidated my ddr3 already only 3 different ICs left(6 nonhyper mushkin 6-7-6, 5 gskill 6-8-6 pis,2x 7-8-7 ripjaws that are about silver samples ...

Use my backup system till launch


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> DAMN you think they might?
> I might sell my cpu and etc then till they drop pretty much liquidated my ddr3 already only 3 different ICs left(6 nonhyper mushkin 6-7-6, 5 gskill 6-8-6 pis,2x 7-8-7 ripjaws that are about silver samples ...
> 
> Use my backup system till launch


I'm going to wait the storm since Intel is known for baby stepping improvements with their next gen stuff.

One thing I have forgot and you've reminded me, X99 will be DDR4 so the ram won't be transferable. I've already invested in 32gb of ram so another reason to stay







.

*If* performance is significant better, I may switch but It will probably be next year to allow stuff to mature (and next tax retun







).

edit:
Quote:


> '...Basically the X99 chipset which has codename Wellsburg will be released in the June timeframe, Computex anyone? New to the list is confirmed support for DDR4 memory.....'


http://www.overclock.net/t/1474630/guru3d-intel-haswell-e-x99-chipset-details-and-launch-time

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473894/kitguru-intel-set-to-launch-haswell-e-ahead-of-schedule-in-q2

Looks like DDR4 kits be ~2x that of DD3:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1475640/crucial-store-first-ddr4-kit-available-for-sale-16gb-2133-for-450

(read duckie's post)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am not sure anymore with how technology is rapidly progressing. But you have a good point. But ddr4 has been about ready to come out for a year now so I can only imagine how far it has developed

plus I am still on SB-e so I figure there should be some sort of performance bump... And isn't it about damned time that 8core+ intels come out?

Just saying I think next gen is either gonna be really good or like you said really bad


----------



## wermad

It could be an X58 to P67 jump. Depending on what you do, it may not improve things or it might. Knowing Intel, its probably going to be less then 10% improvement. Maybe with Broadwell-E, will see a jump for current SB-E/IB-E owners.

Currently, pc games don't take much advantage of more the four cores. I tested my old 2700K vs a 3930K with the same gpu, same triple monitor resolution, same game, same clocks, and I was just 0.4-0.6 fps slow. I keep hearing ppl say that the new consoles will change this for future games. But my opinion, and many have shared this with me, by the time games do require more then four cores, current multi core cpu's may be out-dated.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I know but I like to overclock. I don't game very often.. Also will probably be doing 4K by then if I do game


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BE EOL?? I want this board very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Asrock x79 Extreme 11 >> RIVBE >> RIVE + HEX >> RIVE + 3820 >> RIVE + 4820k


Nice evolution timeline there mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am not sure anymore with how technology is rapidly progressing. But you have a good point. But ddr4 has been about ready to come out for a year now so I can only imagine how far it has developed
> 
> plus I am still on SB-e so I figure there should be some sort of performance bump... And isn't it about damned time that 8core+ intels come out?
> 
> *Just saying I think next gen is either gonna be really good or like you said really bad*


Prolly really good but price wise really bad


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you think it will be more than its been before?
I mean mid leveel chips like 4930k 3930k 960 all were 580


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> From Asrock x79 Extreme 11 >> RIVBE >> RIVE + HEX >> RIVE + 3820 >> RIVE + 4820k


Wow, this matches my previous recent history









Hehe, we must have like minds then









Cpu came in. Gonna need to drain my loop to get the old one out and the new one in. I hope this fixes the issues







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you want a BE, now is the time. There's a rumor Intel is launching x99 in Q2. That would be before June.


Definitely getting BE once they in stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BE EOL?? I want this board very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Asrock x79 Extreme 11 >> RIVBE >> RIVE + HEX >> RIVE + 3820 >> RIVE + 4820k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice evolution timeline there mate
Click to expand...

That's not my evolution.







That actually wermad's evolution timeline.







I'm actually saying to wermad _"thumbs up for gone through 3 motherboards & 3 processors"_.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

haha my evolution is hilarious.... AMD m32n sli deluxe> shuttle AMD phenom x4 > RIVE 3930k


----------



## wermad

I've lost tracked tbh


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> DAMN you think they might?
> I might sell my cpu and etc then till they drop pretty much liquidated my ddr3 already only 3 different ICs left(6 nonhyper mushkin 6-7-6, 5 gskill 6-8-6 pis,2x 7-8-7 ripjaws that are about silver samples ...
> 
> Use my backup system till launch
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait the storm since Intel is known for baby stepping improvements with their next gen stuff.
> 
> One thing I have forgot and you've reminded me, X99 will be DDR4 so the ram won't be transferable. I've already invested in 32gb of ram so another reason to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *If* performance is significant better, I may switch but It will probably be next year to allow stuff to mature (and next tax retun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> edit:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> '...Basically the X99 chipset which has codename Wellsburg will be released in the June timeframe, Computex anyone? New to the list is confirmed support for DDR4 memory.....'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474630/guru3d-intel-haswell-e-x99-chipset-details-and-launch-time
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473894/kitguru-intel-set-to-launch-haswell-e-ahead-of-schedule-in-q2
> 
> Looks like DDR4 kits be ~2x that of DD3:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475640/crucial-store-first-ddr4-kit-available-for-sale-16gb-2133-for-450
> 
> (read duckie's post)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am not sure anymore with how technology is rapidly progressing. But you have a good point. But ddr4 has been about ready to come out for a year now so I can only imagine how far it has developed
> 
> plus I am still on SB-e so I figure there should be some sort of performance bump... And isn't it about damned time that 8core+ intels come out?
> 
> Just saying I think next gen is either gonna be really good or like you said really bad


also to note ddr3 was similar with at launch having many many issues so bad that most couldnt use them, and perf being much much slower then current gen ddr2 ( at the time )


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I see, I don't remember that gens release that well


----------



## Maximization

when they release x99 , i hope i can get a 4960x on the cheap, or what ever the max out cpu is for this socket.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

"Intel's Pentium brand is turning 20 years old, and to celebrate the occasion, the chip maker reportedly plans to release a new set of high-end CPUs designed specifically to to cater to power users high on overclocking. The chips are set to hit the market this summer.

Codenamed "Devil's Canyon," the new CPUs will be based on a fourth-generation Haswell Core chip. The exact core has not been announced, but according to Toms Hardware, the Devil's Canyon will at least be powered by an i7-4790 chip, which is consistent with its high-end profile. On top of that, Intel has allegedly boosted thermal capabilities with the new CPUs that "are expected to enable significant enhancements to performance and overclocking capabilities."

As we mentioned before, 2014 marks Intel's 20th anniversary, and the company will also release a new 20th anniversary-edition Pentium processor, which is expect to ship later this year. Compatible with both series 8 and series 9 chipsets, the new Pentium will sport unlocked multipliers to "increase the core and memory frequencies independently from the rest of the system," Intel says.

According to PC Pro, the extreme edition processors may come in eight and or sixteen-core variants. Intel says they expect to get the chips out later in the year.

Read more: http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/intels-upcoming-devils-canyon-cpus-are-built-with-overclockers-in-mind/#ixzz2wc9b6ny9
Follow us: @digitaltrends on Twitter | digitaltrendsftw on Facebook"


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> haha my evolution is hilarious.... AMD m32n sli deluxe> shuttle AMD phenom x4 > RIVE 3930k


asus a7n8xd with amd athlon 3200+ ----> Asus Maximus with Q9550 ----> Asus Rampage IV Gene with 4930k

been asus fanboy for forever.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I would of stuck withthem if I had the choice but I fell on hard times


----------



## wermad

(~2010) Foxconn am2+>Asus Crosshair IV Forumula> Asus Rampage III Extreme > Asus P8P67 WS Revo > Asus Maximus IV Extreme P67 > EVGA P67 FTW > Asus P8P67 WS Revo. > Asrock X79 Pro > Asus Maximus IV Extreme > EVGA Z77 FTW > Gigabyte Sniper3 Z77 > Rampage IV Extreme > Gigabyte Sniper5 Z87 > Asrock X79 Extreme11 > Asus Rampage IV Black Ed. > Asus Rampage IV Extreme (current)








(don't get me started on the gpu's







).

Don't plan a huge drop in the hexacores. I had the same thought with 3930K and the drop was extremely slow and low. They're still selling for a good price due to the small incremental performance of the IB-E hexa's. Also, LGA1366 hexacores still sell strong. So I doubt IB-E hexa's will drop much once Haswell-E launches.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> (~2010) Foxconn am2+>Asus Crosshair IV Forumula> Asus Rampage III Extreme > Asus P8P67 WS Revo > Asus Maximus IV Extreme P67 > EVGA P67 FTW > Asus P8P67 WS Revo. > Asrock X79 Pro > Asus Maximus IV Extreme > EVGA Z77 FTW > Gigabyte Sniper3 Z77 > Rampage IV Extreme > Gigabyte Sniper5 Z87 > Asrock X79 Extreme11 > Asus Rampage IV Black Ed. > Asus Rampage IV Extreme (current)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't get me started on the gpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Don't plan a huge drop in the hexacores. I had the same thought with 3930K and the drop was extremely slow and low. They're still selling for a good price due to the small incremental performance of the IB-E hexa's. Also, LGA1366 hexacores still sell strong. So I doubt IB-E hexa's will drop much once Haswell-E launches.


My first computer with Asus SP97-V motherboard.













BTW, your avatar, do you know which season & episode?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Definitely getting BE once they in stock.
> That's not my evolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually wermad's evolution timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually saying to wermad _"thumbs up for gone through 3 motherboards & 3 processors"_.


Silly me .









My first pc was a .........

with external HD via ribbon cable in to cartridge slot Circa 1983 . Used original tape drive as well took 45mins to load up fav game good ol' Doubleback


----------



## wermad

I was into the custom computer world up starting in the mid 90s up until the mid 2000s. In 09', I officially returned. Had a blast overclocking those beasty Celeron As


----------



## tatmMRKIV

haha I was only born in 91. last 2 years before my rive I was ignoring the component releases because I didn't have any money.. and the intels looked shady... the 2700s
I was planning a build with a 970/960 but the money never came....(I was waiting on insurance for my last PC that got stolen.. original nvidia stacker 830 case, thermaltake bigwater 760, that first gen quad core phenom nd a gtx 280)
They literally didn't give money to replace it till the beginning of last year. by which point I had already bought my Rive components...

I never OC'd before this platform. The thermaltake never got off the ground because I broke the mobo by overtightening the block I guess m32n3e sli deluxe.. black pcb snowflake heatsink

and then a year or so later I got my shuttle because I didn't have the money for a proper build n needed a pc for games anime n school. had a lil radeon 5670 really a good computer for what I spent on it. but it wasn't gonna play any games at max res


----------



## defcon5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My first pc was a .........


My first computers were:
Soviet computer "Corvet" based on Soviet clone of Intel i8080A CPU.


Spoiler: photo






And self made clone of ZX Spectrum 48K "Leningrad - 2".


Spoiler: photo






Also I have access to the Japanese msx2 computer Yamaha-YIS503IIIR







and Soviet clone of Apple II "Agat"
All these computers were in my life at the same period of time - late 80s.


----------



## wermad

Got the IB-E 4820K in and she did IBT Maximum test (~30GB), lasted about sever hours. Damn







. Now to oc it and see if I can get ~4.7-4.8. Temps are a tad bit lower then my old SB-E chip. What a pita to drain my entire loop just to get the cpu out. Well, that's wc for you


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I just want to give some feed back with Asus warranty in Canada.

My cpu 8pin header on my RIVE melted rendering the 8pin plug useless. The board still worked with the 4pin how ever.

I finally sent in a request after a few months to Asus support for RMA and got an email a few days later. Email said that they sent a set of instructions for RMA, but I didn't get them. After a few emails tag of back and forth, the tech just sent me the address to their RMA department.

I sent in the board by itself and about three weeks later I got a new/refurbished board back with a new set of accessories to boot. The socket looked perfect, no anomalies.

I haven't tested the board to make sure it works, just trying to sell it off.

But there you have it, Asus pulled through on my broken RIVE.









Just thought I'd share as Asus takes a beating with their RMA and customer service.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I just want to give some feed back with Asus warranty in Canada.
> 
> My cpu 8pin header on my RIVE melted rendering the 8pin plug useless. The board still worked with the 4pin how ever.
> 
> I finally sent in a request after a few months to Asus support for RMA and got an email a few days later. Email said that they sent a set of instructions for RMA, but I didn't get them. After a few emails tag of back and forth, the tech just sent me the address to their RMA department.
> 
> I sent in the board by itself and about three weeks later I got a new/refurbished board back with a new set of accessories to boot. The socket looked perfect, no anomalies.
> 
> I haven't tested the board to make sure it works, just trying to sell it off.
> 
> But there you have it, Asus pulled through on my broken RIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share as Asus takes a beating with their RMA and customer service.


That is great news









I also have to share my good experience with ASUS Canada on my RIVE that had 00 debug code on it.
They answered to my RMA request within 2 days and 2 weeks later I received a refurb RIVE with no hassle. Everything works great.
I plan on keeping this 2nd RIVE in case I decide to do a permanent LN2 build....Just have to justify the cost of a LN2 pot for GPU and CPU....so much to learn...I wish there was people here in Kingston, Ontario that I could learn from.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

how long is the warranty on these things?
my sound doesn't work and my 4pin power isn't seated correctly
I dont care but it definitely hurts the resale value

I was thinkin of picking up a classified for 180new local for just in case I have a catastrophic failure


----------



## wermad

The first generation evga x79 aren't that good. If you're going with an Evga x79, the dark is your choice. Personally I would get another Rive or a RivBe if you wanna burn some cash.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Bummer...
> 
> for whatever reason my CPU and CPU Opt fans don't even run, lol.


Bump?


----------



## Maximization

Bios setting


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Bump?


Well, I have my opt fan 2 that doesn't work anymore too, but I know the reason. I short circuited it when I disconnected the pwm cable extension. If you have put too much load onto it it might be broken too.


----------



## wermad

Got my IBE up to 4.7 w/ 1.365v and passed IBT and Prim95. Running through more then half of Portal 2 in 5x1 Surround and something failed. PEBKAM









The sleep and shutdown issues are resolved







.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, I have my opt fan 2 that doesn't work anymore too, but I know the reason. I short circuited it when I disconnected the pwm cable extension. If you have put too much load onto it it might be broken too.


That's a shame to hear you shorted it!

Unfortunately this is the first time I've actually used them, lol. Just a single corsair fan on it.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's a shame to hear you shorted it!
> 
> Unfortunately this is the first time I've actually used them, lol. Just a single corsair fan on it.


Yep, I was damn pissed when I did that. Oh well, I still have other pwm fan slot to use, so I switched to the next on the bottom of the board.
Surprisingly, the board is well made enough that it didn't shut down the system of caused any other issue.


----------



## Kevdog

I Want To Join This Club









http://valid.x86.fr/kxrv2l


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I Want To Join This Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kxrv2l


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I Want To Join This Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kxrv2l
Click to expand...

Cool Thanks!


----------



## exyia

so I'm not sure which failed......rampage iv extreme or 3930k....or both

I had two random CPU overheats lately - thought my water pump died, but it was all working. once it got cold enough to boot again (cpu block was hot to the touch), everything held up fine

then over the weekend my computer went bonkers

no USB 2.0 ports would work at all
failed overclocking

realized USB 3.0 ports still worked, so I plugged in just to get a keyboard and get into BIOS

failed POST (would freeze on the splash screen) 75% of the time

reset CMOS

still fails POST 50-75% of the time
now USB 3.0 ports don't work (so no ports at all)
can't read ANY hard drives (says failed to load windows)
pretty much nothing responds/works

took it apart. leaning towards motherboard failure, but noticed there is one pin on the 3930k that looks slightly darker than the others....as if it was burnt or overheated (don't want to give the impression it's burnt like ash, just slightly off-color from the others)

already sent ASUS rma request, but wondering if I should expect to need a new CPU now (just remembered my CPU overheats before this, so now I'm expecting the worst)


----------



## ALBERTTMORENO

I'd like to join.

RIVG, 3930k, 32gb Gskill 2400, GTX780, NZXT Krakan X60, Antec Skeleton.

http://valid.canardpc.com/crpeww


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALBERTTMORENO*
> 
> I'd like to join.
> 
> RIVG, 3930k, 32gb Gskill 2400, GTX780, NZXT Krakan X60, Antec Skeleton.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/crpeww


----------



## Mega Man

welcome all


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so I'm not sure which failed......rampage iv extreme or 3930k....or both
> 
> I had two random CPU overheats lately - thought my water pump died, but it was all working. once it got cold enough to boot again (cpu block was hot to the touch), everything held up fine
> 
> then over the weekend my computer went bonkers
> 
> no USB 2.0 ports would work at all
> failed overclocking
> 
> realized USB 3.0 ports still worked, so I plugged in just to get a keyboard and get into BIOS
> 
> failed POST (would freeze on the splash screen) 75% of the time
> 
> reset CMOS
> 
> still fails POST 50-75% of the time
> now USB 3.0 ports don't work (so no ports at all)
> can't read ANY hard drives (says failed to load windows)
> pretty much nothing responds/works
> 
> took it apart. leaning towards motherboard failure, but noticed there is one pin on the 3930k that looks slightly darker than the others....as if it was burnt or overheated (don't want to give the impression it's burnt like ash, just slightly off-color from the others)
> 
> already sent ASUS rma request, but wondering if I should expect to need a new CPU now (just remembered my CPU overheats before this, so now I'm expecting the worst)


Good luck dude


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so I'm not sure which failed......rampage iv extreme or 3930k....or both
> 
> I had two random CPU overheats lately - thought my water pump died, but it was all working. once it got cold enough to boot again (cpu block was hot to the touch), everything held up fine
> 
> then over the weekend my computer went bonkers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> no USB 2.0 ports would work at all
> failed overclocking
> 
> realized USB 3.0 ports still worked, so I plugged in just to get a keyboard and get into BIOS
> 
> failed POST (would freeze on the splash screen) 75% of the time
> 
> reset CMOS
> 
> still fails POST 50-75% of the time
> now USB 3.0 ports don't work (so no ports at all)
> can't read ANY hard drives (says failed to load windows)
> pretty much nothing responds/works
> 
> 
> 
> took it apart. leaning towards motherboard failure, but noticed there is one pin on the 3930k that looks slightly darker than the others....as if it was burnt or overheated (don't want to give the impression it's burnt like ash, just slightly off-color from the others)
> 
> already sent ASUS rma request, but wondering if I should expect to need a new CPU now (just remembered my CPU overheats before this, so now I'm expecting the worst)


Discolored pad on back of cpu =








Sorry for your loss


----------



## exyia

thanks for the sympathy

took a pic to show a friend










the more I think about it, the more I'm worried this thing is toast....maybe it might even damage the hopefully new RMA'd motherboard? arghhhhhhh


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so I'm not sure which failed......rampage iv extreme or 3930k....or both
> 
> I had two random CPU overheats lately - thought my water pump died, but it was all working. once it got cold enough to boot again (cpu block was hot to the touch), everything held up fine
> 
> then over the weekend my computer went bonkers
> 
> no USB 2.0 ports would work at all
> failed overclocking
> 
> realized USB 3.0 ports still worked, so I plugged in just to get a keyboard and get into BIOS
> 
> failed POST (would freeze on the splash screen) 75% of the time
> 
> reset CMOS
> 
> still fails POST 50-75% of the time
> now USB 3.0 ports don't work (so no ports at all)
> can't read ANY hard drives (says failed to load windows)
> pretty much nothing responds/works
> 
> took it apart. leaning towards motherboard failure, but noticed there is one pin on the 3930k that looks slightly darker than the others....as if it was burnt or overheated (don't want to give the impression it's burnt like ash, just slightly off-color from the others)
> 
> already sent ASUS rma request, but wondering if I should expect to need a new CPU now (just remembered my CPU overheats before this, so now I'm expecting the worst)


IMO, it's more like motherboard problem than CPU though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> thanks for the sympathy
> 
> took a pic to show a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the more I think about it, the more I'm worried this thing is toast....maybe it might even damage the hopefully new RMA'd motherboard? arghhhhhhh


That does not look good








My one just gives the 00 post code for ..... " I am BORKED ! " ES chip too dammit


----------



## tatmMRKIV

DAMN an ES. Make sure to hold a proper funeral for it

If you need someone to.. I can say a few words for it... LOL


----------



## wermad

I agree w/ Home, it does look good.

@Exyia, find a local Fry's or MicroCenter to buy any cheap (lol) board to test this. Then you'll know if its good or bad.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That's why I have spares to test borkedness . ( I have 4 of everything ....... not quite everything ..... more like noah







)

@tatmMRKIV
Shes been gone awhile now so you may say a few words


----------



## tatmMRKIV

classified x79 evga mobo is 190 at frys or it was this last weekend

other than that theres a 250 rive on EVGA forums classified section


----------



## wermad

x79 Dark is the only evga x79 board worth a lick imho. just for testing, sure why not


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I agree but for 190 i'd keep it around for a spare. probably gonna try n get the rive so I have a spare. or just use the newer one because mine has no sound. I'd keep my board for LN2 or something. not sure though with the 4pin power as it is.. the receptacle isn't flat against the PCB. might be even more a problem for hard OCing

It works fine aside from sound but I feel uneasy about that receptacle

personally I just think darks are too much money for what they are


----------



## wermad

I've seen a few entry and medium boards sell for ~$150. X79 still is pricey and long in the tooth


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I agree but for 190 i'd keep it around for a spare. probably gonna try n get the rive so I have a spare. or just use the newer one because mine has no sound. I'd keep my board for LN2 or something. not sure though with the 4pin power as it is.. the receptacle isn't flat against the PCB. might be even more a problem for hard OCing
> 
> It works fine aside from sound but I feel uneasy about that receptacle
> 
> personally I just think darks are too much money for what they are


as long as the solder points are ok it does not matter if it is not perfectly flat


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned

Religious "jokes" are OT and against the TOS. C'mon guys, back on topic.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Sorry man it was just a bit of lighthearted fun. didn't know it was against ToS...


----------



## Mega Man

sorry ._. same


----------



## go4life

Rampage IV Ex. bios 4503 to 4804 worth it?

Need some help, thanks.


----------



## hotrod717

Looks like I'll be going backwards, although I don't believe I'll really loose much in terms of performance. Switching out from R4E Blk. to R4F. Any bios recommendations for best Ivy-E performance?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Rampage IV Ex. bios 4503 to 4804 worth it?
> 
> Need some help, thanks.


For SB-E I wouldn't go past 4206 . The later ones are more for IB-E higher mem settings so on and so forth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looks like I'll be going backwards, although I don't believe I'll really loose much in terms of performance. Switching out from R4E Blk. to R4F. Any bios recommendations for best Ivy-E performance?


Formula is a very good clocking board . Try bios's above 4206 for that silicon especially if your after more dram settings


----------



## alancsalt

My Formula gets the same overclocks out of my three SB-E chips as my Extremes....all on water...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My Formula gets the same overclocks out of my three SB-E chips as my Extremes....all on water...


Just less dram slots and no pch fan and a couple of other things . Apart from that it helped me achieve many o/c world records ( mainly vid cards )


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My Formula gets the same overclocks out of my three SB-E chips as my Extremes....all on water...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Just less dram slots and no pch fan and a couple of other things . Apart from that it helped me achieve many o/c world records ( mainly vid cards )


I use a 4x2gb ram set up and honestly don't utilize the R4BE to the fullest. Only concern I have is whether my 4930 will clock as well on it. I got a great deal on the R4F.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I use a 4x2gb ram set up and honestly don't utilize the R4BE to the fullest. Only concern I have is whether my 4930 will clock as well on it. I got a great deal on the R4F.


4.9 Ghz @ 1.51 @ 2666 is the highest ive seen it benched on water . So fingers crossed eh


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 4.9 Ghz @ 1.51 @ 2666 is the highest ive seen it benched on water . So fingers crossed eh


Yeah, that's what my bench stable max is on this chip, but with only 1.48v. From what I've seen, R4F may require more voltage. Should be here by next week, along with my replacement 290x Lightning, I'm sure to find out.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah, that's what my bench stable max is on this chip, but with only 1.48v. From what I've seen, R4F may require more voltage. Should be here by next week, along with my replacement 290x Lightning, I'm sure to find out.


My 3930k will bench @ [email protected] but at 1.6v a bit degraded , but ive benched the living daylights outta this one and still goes strong


----------



## dna-systems

I want to join this club:
http://valid.x86.fr/pw5gsn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> I want to join this club:
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw5gsn


----------



## Canis-X

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## dna-systems

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Welcome aboard!!






Thank you sir...


----------



## z0ki

Just a quick question with the rive mobo block (the one above the CPU) does it matter which is inlet and outlet?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Just a quick question with the rive mobo block (the one above the CPU) does it matter which is inlet and outlet?


It doesn't matter

Quote:


> You can use any opening as an inlet/outlet port.


Step #6 "LINK"


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> It doesn't matter
> Step #6 "LINK"


Ahh good.. Thanks for giving me the link. I was half way plumbing my new 900D build and I thought crap don't tell me it needs to go left to right then there's goes my idea lol


----------



## Justinator

I want to join this club

http://valid.canardpc.com/i621ej


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i621ej


----------



## Justinator

I want to join this club

http://valid.canardpc.com/rguz68

Apologies for having the wrong username in my previous post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i621ej


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rguz68
> 
> Apologies for having the wrong username in my previous post


Just got my R4F and looking good so far. Just happy it looks to be in good shape. Last one I bought had bent pins and had to return.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just got my R4F and looking good so far. Just happy it looks to be in good shape. Last one I bought had bent pins and had to return.


I like it when you get these new how tight the packaging is


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I like it when you get these new how tight the packaging is


It's actually used and not looking so good. Getting "00" and cpu led. Could this be an old bios that isn't recognizing my Ivy-E or bad mobo? Can I flash without a Sandy-E?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> It's actually used and not looking so good. Getting "00" and cpu led. Could this be an old bios that isn't recognizing my Ivy-E or bad mobo? Can I flash without a Sandy-E?


yes:

*http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/*


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> yes:
> 
> *http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/*


Thanks! I'll give that a try. Hoping this isn't the second.one I have to return. Last had bent pins.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> It's actually used and not looking so good. Getting "00" and cpu led. Could this be an old bios that isn't recognizing my Ivy-E or bad mobo? Can I flash without a Sandy-E?
> 
> 
> 
> yes:
> 
> *http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/*
Click to expand...

this


----------



## hotrod717

Not looking good. Tried Cap converter and updating bios through usb flashback and the indicator blinks for a few seconds, stops and goes out. Try to boot and "00". I also notice that the cpuvcore and pch1.5 leds are on. This is really frustrating. I'll try to reseat cpu, but the pins look fine and I know the chip is good. Any other suggestions. Something I might be missing? Do I have to use a utility to rename from .rom to .cap? I really want to use this mobo. I may call Asus and if it's within warranty ask for rma.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*http://support.asus.com/FAQ/Detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=CCBF53F7-9084-B397-C729-7C5579704573&p=1&m=P9X79%20PRO*

Could be a "ROM" bios on the board, download the cap converter and rename it to R4F.ROM and do the usb flash process again.

Then do USB flash once more with the CAP bios that you need.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://support.asus.com/FAQ/Detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=CCBF53F7-9084-B397-C729-7C5579704573&p=1&m=P9X79%20PRO*
> 
> Could be a "ROM" bios on the board, download the cap converter and rename it to R4F.ROM and do the usb flash process again.
> 
> Then do USB flash once more with the CAP bios that you need.


I read and followed those directions. I downloaded cap converter renamed and tried to install. Button flashed for about 3-5 sec. then stopped. It didn't reboot twice like directions say. Erased that from.USB stick and tried updating to Ivy-E bios and same, button flashes for 3-5 seconds, but no reboot. It doesn't seem like flashback is working. I've tried several times, reformatted USB drive, redownloaded, and renamed, ect.,ect. Debug has not said anything other than "00" I have used flashback before and it isn't doing what it should. Unfortunately I do not have a SB to throw in. That would make it quick and simple to see if the mobo is bad. I'll try a few more times for lulz.


----------



## Maximization

You formatted usb in Fat?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Not looking good. Tried Cap converter and updating bios through usb flashback and the indicator blinks for a few seconds, stops and goes out. Try to boot and "00". I also notice that the cpuvcore and pch1.5 leds are on. This is really frustrating. I'll try to reseat cpu, but the pins look fine and I know the chip is good. Any other suggestions. Something I might be missing? Do I have to use a utility to rename from .rom to .cap? I really want to use this mobo. I may call Asus and if it's within warranty ask for rma.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://support.asus.com/FAQ/Detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=CCBF53F7-9084-B397-C729-7C5579704573&p=1&m=P9X79%20PRO*
> 
> Could be a "ROM" bios on the board, download the cap converter and rename it to R4F.ROM and do the usb flash process again.
> 
> Then do USB flash once more with the CAP bios that you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> You formatted usb in Fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good possibility that the actual bios chip is corrupted . Have you tried the second bios chip ? You could get the latest bios flashed on to the chip with eprom burner thru rma or get it done at your local PC shop.......


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> You formatted usb in Fat?


Verified it was formatted in fat32 before I tried anything. And then reformatted again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good possibility that the actual bios chip is corrupted . Have you tried the second bios chip ? You could get the latest bios flashed on to the chip with eprom burner thru rma or get it done at your local PC shop.......


Yes, I've tried both bios'. The fact that it doesn't atttempt to go thru debug and just sits on "00" along with flashback not working properly has me concerned it's something else. Again this is a used mobo. I'll try Asus support on Monday. According to serial it was manufactured 5/13 and within the warranty period. I got it for such a good price ($200usd) and have been searching for about 2 months, so it may be worth rma. Not having a good month!







I'll have to see if there are any pc shops closer than Microcenter which is about 2 hours away. There was a small shop about 20 min. away, but closed about a year ago.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Verified it was formatted in fat32 before I tried anything. And then reformatted again.
> Yes, I've tried both bios'. The fact that it doesn't atttempt to go thru debug and just sits on "00" along with flashback not working properly has me concerned it's something else. Again this is a used mobo. I'll try Asus support on Monday. According to serial it was manufactured 5/13 and within the warranty period. I got it for such a good price ($200usd) and have been searching for about 2 months, so it may be worth rma. Not having a good month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if there are any pc shops closer than Microcenter which is about 2 hours away. There was a small shop about 20 min. away, but closed about a year ago.


That's a problem for you no close support . Ive had dealings with 00 post . It means more that one thing . But more often than not its a dodgey bios chip with old bios not compatable with ivybee . Or cpu is borked . My formula had same prob in jan rma'd it with no poster at all running and they said the bios chip was flashed to latest to get it to work . But that was a side effect from water leak on to psu.............


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's a problem for you no close support . Ive had dealings with 00 post . It means more that one thing . But more often than not its a dodgey bios chip with old bios not compatable with ivybee . Or cpu is borked . My formula had same prob in jan rma'd it with no poster at all running and they said the bios chip was flashed to latest to get it to work . But that was a side effect from water leak on to psu.............


That does give me some hope. Either get a Sandy or bios chip. Looks like I'll have to wait a bit either way.


----------



## Maximization

i think ebay has bios chips even


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i think ebay has bios chips even


Yep, just looking at that. $16 isn't too bad. Probably the cheapest and easiest thing to do. Let you guys know how it works out. Should be here by next Sat.
Thanks to everyone for their help and suggestions.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i think ebay has bios chips even
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yep, just looking at that. $16 isn't too bad. Probably the cheapest and easiest thing to do. Let you guys know how it works out. Should be here by next Sat.
> Thanks to everyone for their help and suggestions.
Click to expand...

Id ask if I could get (latest bios) 4804 on one chip and if your getting two chips id ask for 4403 on the other


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Id ask if I could get (latest bios) 4804 on one chip and if your getting two chips id ask for 4403 on the other


It says they will install latest bios. I sent a message asking specifically for 4804. If everything works out and that is the solution, I will order another one. Anything special about 4403?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its the first one to officially support ivybee it could help you with lower vcore


----------



## Justin Cider

I have a quick question for the owners club,I just purchased one of these beauties and was wondering if the onboard sound is better or equal to my Creative Titanium HD? Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> I have a quick question for the owners club,I just purchased one of these beauties and was wondering if the onboard sound is better or equal to my Creative Titanium HD? Any opinions would be appreciated.


I use digital out (toslink) to HT amp for my sound fetishes








But mind you I have 25 speakers and 2 100w subs runnin off it


----------



## wermad

Even the newer realtek stuff is junk. I had a go at it w/ the BE version. Your discrete card will be better then the onboard.

I'm using a pcie riser ribbon cable to squeeze in a Core-Z SB card. Its enough for me and its sounds deliciously good







.


----------



## Maximization

yeah stand alone card always better then onboard, if thats your thing


----------



## wermad

The only onboard worth a lick is the Core3D found on some boards. Coming off a Sniper5 Z87, it was a really big step down to the SupremeFX from the Rampage BE. I had wanted to stick with the Core3D when i purchased an Extreme11 X79 but that turned out to be a dud. Everyone kept saying this new realtek was better. Its not and probably the deal breaker for me to get rid of the BE and just get a cheaper used RIVE + discrete card. Have been really happy with this setup so far and I'm thankful the pcie riser cable is available to add it w/ the cramped quad-fire setup.


----------



## Justin Cider

Thanks for the input,it helps a lot


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I wish I could run my Asus HDAV slim on my rig....... I miss DTS everything


----------



## wermad

SB-Z (Core3D) :


----------



## alancsalt

To me, this is strange.

I tried to put my KPE's in and one of the swivel fittings had a dag on the thread I didn't see, so it wasn't properly bottomed out and water went everywhere ......

Put the 580s back in. Water everywhere again. Spotted the fitting. Tried to tighten it..then tried needle nose pliers. Supertight, and then gave suddenly. I thought I might have cracked the clear on the waterblock, but no.

Got it all dried out, but now if I put a psu powered card in slot 1 I get error 43 and card disabled. If I put a slot powered card in like a gt430, it works. Only slot 1.

Don't think I've heard of that before......

Regardless, think I have to put the spare RIVE in. At least I have one.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To me, this is strange.
> 
> I tried to put my KPE's in and one of the swivel fittings had a dag on the thread I didn't see, so it wasn't properly bottomed out and water went everywhere ......
> 
> Put the 580s back in. Water everywhere again. Spotted the fitting. Tried to tighten it..then tried needle nose pliers. Supertight, and then gave suddenly. I thought I might have cracked the clear on the waterblock, but no.
> 
> Got it all dried out, but now if I put a psu powered card in slot 1 I get error 43 and card disabled. If I put a slot powered card in like a gt430, it works. Only slot 1.
> 
> Don't think I've heard of that before......
> 
> Regardless, think I have to put the spare RIVE in. At least I have one.


NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO








Damn you Murphy









Spares are a good thing , like spare KINGPINS for example .............

And you got a promo to a Senior Mod (just clicked) , nice one mate AND quite accurate


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To me, this is strange.
> 
> I tried to put my KPE's in and one of the swivel fittings had a dag on the thread I didn't see, so it wasn't properly bottomed out and water went everywhere ......
> 
> Put the 580s back in. Water everywhere again. Spotted the fitting. Tried to tighten it..then tried needle nose pliers. Supertight, and then gave suddenly. I thought I might have cracked the clear on the waterblock, but no.
> 
> Got it all dried out, but now if I put a psu powered card in slot 1 I get error 43 and card disabled. If I put a slot powered card in like a gt430, it works. Only slot 1.
> 
> Don't think I've heard of that before......
> 
> Regardless, think I have to put the spare RIVE in. At least I have one.


...funny that you mentioned that (in a matter of speaking)







...I had a swivel fitting break off earlier in the week (in the pic, the two metal pieces are supposed to be one). Per 'Frankenputer' link below, the system(s) have shared cooling, 3 open mobos (including RIVE) and 12 GPUs...fortunately, 2 / 3rd of Frankenputer was powered down at the time, though not the pumps...

...still, 2 mobos and 6 GPUs hit, 4 PSUs in a puddle - all told, well over one liter of cooling liquid pulsed out (5 pumps were on) in just a few seconds until I could hit the master kill switch....we're talking 'Bloodshed Red' on the curtains, windows, and the carpet in addition to the aforementioned components...the whole thing looked like a crime-scene photo with 'blood splatter' everywhere

...miraculously (Divine intervention claimed !), once I cleaned things up and waited 24 / 36 hrs, I tested out all affected components, and *EVERYTHING* works























...btw, one of FtW's setups also had a coolant leak just now, loosing about 1000ml > that Murphy guy is going around trying to cause havoc ! You folks better check all your fittings, and don't answer the door bell when Murphy comes calling


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Unfortunately Murphy is there all the time


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Unfortunately Murphy is there all the time


...Murphy seems to have cloned himself


----------



## Canis-X

Murphy got one of my graphics cards a couples weeks ago. Don't like him too much!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

In jan I lost a psu and a R4F .Took it back for rma and ......... its april now and no word still ........ damn paperwork murphy


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> In jan I lost a psu took it back for rma and ......... its april now and no word still ........ damn paperwork murphy


Lepa took over a month to get mine replaced. I guess they were low on stock since most shops were out of stock. I eventually moved on to dual psu's. Ended paying more money but I'm happier with this setup and i got my rig up and running before the eventual replacement came in from Lepa.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> In jan I lost a psu took it back for rma and ......... its april now and no word still ........ damn paperwork murphy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lepa took over a month to get mine replaced. I guess they were low on stock since most shops were out of stock. I eventually moved on to dual psu's. Ended paying more money but I'm happier with this setup and i got my rig up and running before the eventual replacement came in from Lepa.
Click to expand...

which i love ! and they got back to my requests with in 24 hours !


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> which i love ! and they got back to my requests with in 24 hours !


What happened? Its working ok?


----------



## Mega Man

have not powered it up was asking about wiring diagrams ect


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have not powered it up was asking about wiring diagrams ect


Ah, ok. I think the pdf manual has it. I'll check my archive folder. What color scheme you going w/ this one?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have not powered it up was asking about wiring diagrams ect
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok. I think the pdf manual has it. I'll check my archive folder. What color scheme you going w/ this one?
Click to expand...

debating, thinking black blue white, but not 100% yet !~


----------



## danycyo

Any differences with bios Version 4804 for Rampage IV Extreme? I am currently running version 4802 and just wanted to know if you guys have experienced any performance gains by upgrading. I plan to update it tomorrow to see if I can get any gains. Have you noticed anything different?


----------



## Trojans

Hey guys,

I have all the parts I need and will build it this weekend. However, there are a few things I'm not sure about.

1, I have both windows 7 and 8.1.,cans which one would you recommend me to install? I will be gaming at 50%, 30% normal usage! and 20% entertainment and video.
2. What software should I install right after installing OS. My motherboard is rampage iv gene, and cpu is 4930k. I heard people saying that rampage motherboards are pretty old technology and therefore the installation DVD comes with the motherboard may contain old software. Should I download it from asus website or install in and update it?
3.should I do stress test? What software should I use and for how long?
4. I'm thing to purchase a APC to protect my rig. My PSU is AX 1200i. What wattage of APC will meet my PSU's demand?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have all the parts I need and will build it this weekend. However, there are a few things I'm not sure about.
> 
> 1, I have both windows 7 and 8.1.,cans which one would you recommend me to install? I will be gaming at 50%, 30% normal usage! and 20% entertainment and video.
> 2. What software should I install right after installing OS. My motherboard is rampage iv gene, and cpu is 4930k. I heard people saying that rampage motherboards are pretty old technology and therefore the installation DVD comes with the motherboard may contain old software. Should I download it from asus website or install in and update it?
> 3.should I do stress test? What software should I use and for how long?
> 4. I'm thing to purchase a APC to protect my rig. My PSU is AX 1200i. What wattage of APC will meet my PSU's demand?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1 up to you, some games benefit from windows8 benches from 7, i recommend both ( you can either make 2 partitions if your sdd/hd is big enough or buy a second, with the low prices of sdds i recommend buying a second 128gb )

2 all related drivers from your mobo web page, i recommend downloading all drivers for your networking before you do any building unless you have access to another pc while building

3 up to you, i do to verify my cpu is stable at stock upon first purchase, and i choose to do it only lightly as it is highly unlikely that it is bad, but it has happened

4 again up to you, wattage is user dependent, the one i would need is a few thousand dollars assuming full load,

the wattage only determines how long your pc can stay on without power, if you just want something to shut off your pc after power is out or keep it on for long times,
knowing next to nothing about your pc, i doubt you need 1200w if you do great ! most people dont, unless your running 3-4 gpus though it is unlikely, and basing on the fact you have a gene, you dont,

with that said if you do, you will never be able to stay on more then 1 hour,

they do not make a non commercial one that i have seen that can, they do make these units but as i have said it costs several thousand to do so.

with all that said, get the biggest you can for the longest availability you can, there are several kinds, and depending on which you buy, you may need to make sure the inverter can keep up with your system, which again will be dependent on pc usage (%) at the time of said power outage and length of power outtage.

the kind that you need to worry about the output of the inverter also do what is called " power conditioning "

basically they take line voltage ( in the us 120v ) convert it to 12vdc and convert it back to 120v

the kind that dont, take and pass the input voltage to your pc, in case of a power outage extremely quick switch to their 12vdc battery and after the power is restored again switch back to incoming voltage.

with either kind you can modify ( using a marine battery/several { at your own risk } ) to extend time available

not all use 12vdc but most do. either way the process is always the same

hope this isnt making you more confused


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have all the parts I need and will build it this weekend. However, there are a few things I'm not sure about.
> 
> 1, I have both windows 7 and 8.1.,cans which one would you recommend me to install? I will be gaming at 50%, 30% normal usage! and 20% entertainment and video.
> 2. What software should I install right after installing OS. My motherboard is rampage iv gene, and cpu is 4930k. I heard people saying that rampage motherboards are pretty old technology and therefore the installation DVD comes with the motherboard may contain old software. Should I download it from asus website or install in and update it?
> 3.should I do stress test? What software should I use and for how long?
> 4. I'm thing to purchase a APC to protect my rig. My PSU is AX 1200i. What wattage of APC will meet my PSU's demand?
> Thanks in advance.


1. Do win 7 first
2. Use the disk that provided then go to website for updated software and let windows update do it as well
3. Yes Prime 95 27.7 and above . Prime for 2 hrs on blend to begin with . Peak temps will show themselves after about 30 mins or so
4. What @Mega Man said about apc's
5. Do you really need that ? I would be using that money on SSD's and getting a couple of awesome GPU's


----------



## Trojans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1. Do win 7 first
> 2. Use the disk that provided then go to website for updated software and let windows update do it as well
> 3. Yes Prime 95 27.7 and above . Prime for 2 hrs on blend to begin with . Peak temps will show themselves after about 30 mins or so
> 4. What @Mega Man said about apc's
> 5. Do you really need that ? I would be using that money on SSD's and getting a couple of awesome GPU's


Thank you for the input.
I currently have 2 EVGA Titan black superclocked edition. My case is Corsair 350D, so it can only fit 2 GPUs. I was going to buy as 860, but concerned about not having enough power, so I jumped up to ax1200.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojans*
> 
> Thank you for the input.
> I currently have 2 EVGA Titan black superclocked edition. My case is Corsair 350D, so it can only fit 2 GPUs. I was going to buy as 860, but concerned about not having enough power, so I jumped up to ax1200.


Yeah youll need that for those titans .
Spend the loot on a custom loop perhaps


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...funny that you mentioned that (in a matter of speaking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I had a swivel fitting break off earlier in the week (in the pic, the two metal pieces are supposed to be one). Per 'Frankenputer' link below, the system(s) have shared cooling, 3 open mobos (including RIVE) and 12 GPUs...fortunately, 2 / 3rd of Frankenputer was powered down at the time, though not the pumps...
> 
> ...still, 2 mobos and 6 GPUs hit, 4 PSUs in a puddle - all told, well over one liter of cooling liquid pulsed out (5 pumps were on) in just a few seconds until I could hit the master kill switch....we're talking 'Bloodshed Red' on the curtains, windows, and the carpet in addition to the aforementioned components...the whole thing looked like a crime-scene photo with 'blood splatter' everywhere
> 
> ...miraculously (Divine intervention claimed !), once I cleaned things up and waited 24 / 36 hrs, I tested out all affected components, and *EVERYTHING* works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw, one of FtW's setups also had a coolant leak just now, loosing about 1000ml > that Murphy guy is going around trying to cause havoc ! You folks better check all your fittings, and don't answer the door bell when Murphy comes calling


Ouch...What happen exactly? That fitting looks like a Swiftech black compression. What coolant were you running?How on earth those two pieces came apart? The small piece is from the back of the fitting (1/4 thread)?

Sorry to hear such news but glad everything still works.


----------



## hotrod717

Just wanted to say thanks to H-C and joa3d43 for the good call on bios chip. Just tested and it works fine. So damn happy with finding a R4F in good working conditon and cheap. Perfect setup for my hardware.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to H-C and joa3d43 for the good call on bios chip. Just tested and it works fine. So damn happy with finding a R4F in good working conditon and cheap. Perfect setup for my hardware.


Sweeeet


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ouch...What happen exactly? That fitting looks like a Swiftech black compression. What coolant were you running?How on earth those two pieces came apart? The small piece is from the back of the fitting (1/4 thread)?
> 
> Sorry to hear such news but glad everything still works.


You're right about the fitting type (specifically, 45 degree swivel). Not sure exactly why it happened, other than the metal where it sheared off is kind of 'grainy / sandy' in terms of consistency. Coolant was a mix of 1/3rd distilled water and 2/3rd EK "Blood Red (







)" cooling liquid

While it was a big mess, I'm real glad there was no lasting hardware damage, though the surrounding curtains, carpets and other furniture took a hit...next time, I get clear liquids, not the colored stuff


----------



## abeeftec

Anyone know what the highest BCLK is on the 4930k and 4960X on Asus Rampage 4 Boards and on any board?

My buddy just hit a 190.47 BCLK and I cant find these records.


----------



## Kimir

Depends on every chip, part of the lottery if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abeeftec*
> 
> Anyone know what the highest BCLK is on the 4930k and 4960X on Asus Rampage 4 Boards and on any board?
> 
> My buddy just hit a 190.47 BCLK and I cant find these records.


...your buddy is getting close - per HWBot, highest is 193.15 MHz for RIVE (w/ 4930K) http://hwbot.org/submission/2452915_behzad_reference_clock_rampage_iv_extreme_193.15_mhz

...and for RIVE Black, it's 191.47 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rguz68
> 
> Apologies for having the wrong username in my previous post
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> I want to join this club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i621ej
Click to expand...


----------



## Joa3d43

...further to the above-mentioned disaster around a water cooling leak per broken fitting last week on one of the two 7990s...with over 1.25 L pumping out, some of it getting in-between a GPU water block and PCB...



...I took it all apart for cleaning, a new fitting and tightening water block assembly etc... the 2x 7990s / 4 GPU are functioning better than ever and "w / o a lasting imprint by "Mr. Murphy," _for which I am very grateful ..._


----------



## hotrod717

Finally got a fresh Win7 and most of the drivers installed on the R4F. Had me worried for a minute as everything was slow. Definately not plug and play with Ivy-E. Hopefully have achance to see what it can do tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...further to the above-mentioned disaster around a water cooling leak per broken fitting last week on one of the two 7990s...with over 1.25 L pumping out, some of it getting in-between a GPU water block and PCB...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I took it all apart for cleaning, a new fitting and tightening water block assembly etc... the 2x 7990s / 4 GPU are functioning better than ever and "w / o a lasting imprint by "Mr. Murphy," _for which I am very grateful ..._










Awesome quad effort








Hows the carpet and curtains ? Red dye would leave a nasty stain








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Finally got a fresh Win7 and most of the drivers installed on the R4F. Had me worried for a minute as everything was slow. Definately not plug and play with Ivy-E. Hopefully have a chance to see what it can do tonight or tomorrow.


Keep me posted on that . Eventually I will be doing the same . Tri 290's Water cooled sorted out first before I do Ivybee


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Keep me posted on that . Eventually I will be doing the same . Tri 290's Water cooled sorted out first before I do Ivybee


Will do. Working crazy hours. 12 hr. days and 8 on Sat. Hopefully not too tired and can get some oc'ing in tonight. Definately tomorrow though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Will do. Working crazy hours. 12 hr. days and 8 on Sat. Hopefully not too tired and can get some oc'ing in tonight. Definately tomorrow though.


Have to work like mad to pay for all those goodies that you're buying!









Glad the bios chip thing worked, didn't think it was that myself.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Have to work like mad to pay for all those goodies that you're buying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the bios chip thing worked, didn't think it was that myself.


So happy it was that simple. Going to take H-C's advice and get 4403 on second bios chip.
I'm actually trying to sell a good many of my toys. R4F to replace R4BE I'm going to sell. Unfortunately, I need a new vehicle and don't want another car payment, so I need to liquidate some of my goodies.
R4BE, 290X, and KPE.







Maybe I'll buy a lottery ticket today.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome quad effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the carpet and curtains ? Red dye would leave a nasty stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


...tx, I'm just glad that the temporary disaster didn't turn into a more permanent disaster ($), especially as those 7990s are 'heavily optimized' which took a long time ...carpets are fine now, Venetian blinds are not...still look like they are part of a crime scene photo re.' blood spatter ' ...s.th. to worry about later / for spring cleaning


----------



## hotrod717

Finally got a chance to do something with this R4F. Figured I'd try same settings as R4BE. First thing I noticed is default VID is actually lower. With .070 offset, read voltage is a bit higher at 1.3v compared to 1.268v for max at 4.6, which makes sense given the lower VID. Surprisingly the vtt and vcssa voltages are tighter and staying within .03 of each other. I'll try and lower the offset and see if my chip can do 4.6 at 1.268 like the Blk.


----------



## whitie63

hello I just got my rampage extreme a few months ago and installed 1866 megahertz memory I was just going through the book the book says I can install up to 2400 megahertz but when I go into the BIOS I have the latest in BIOS installed it says I can go up to 3000 or at least that's how far up it goes what is the fastest RAM you can use in this board my processes is a 4930 just hoping maybe I can get some assistance with this thank you

My Rig


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> hello I just got my rampage extreme a few months ago and installed 1866 megahertz memory I was just going through the book the book says I can install up to 2400 megahertz but when I go into the BIOS I have the latest in BIOS installed it says I can go up to 3000 or at least that's how far up it goes what is the fastest RAM you can use in this board my processes is a 4930 just hoping maybe I can get some assistance with this thank you


4930 is capable of over 2400mhz oc'ing bclk using 125, 160, ect. straps. But with stock 100, 2400mhz is it.


----------



## whitie63

cool thank you that's the best answer I have received so far thank you


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Added a 2rd 360 / 65mm phyobia I had from antec 1200 cut and shut . QDC's and some rough plumbing...........


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 4930 is capable of over 2400mhz oc'ing bclk using 125, 160, ect. straps. But with stock 100, 2400mhz is it.


The 4930k has a max 2400MHz multi for the ram?

The 3970x has a 2666MHz multi with a 100 bclk

Good information to have, but the 2666 is kind of useless since maybe 1-5%(guess) of SB-E chips can do 2666+ on the ram.

Wonder if the 4960x has the 2666 multi?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I still think its a myth about a 3930k being able to do 2666 at all ..

~exaggerating~


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I still think its a myth about a 3930k being able to do 2666 at all ..
> 
> ~exaggerating~


Ive had two 3930k's that will do 2400-2450 and 1 3820 that ill do 2666+ on 166 and 125 strap and that's all she wrote LooooL


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if I do ln2 I might be able to hit 2600 with a high blk but I don't have the cooling for that
I know my c1 3930k does 155blk on water

I am sure there are a few cases but its probably less than 1%


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The 4930k has a max 2400MHz multi for the ram?
> 
> The 3970x has a 2666MHz multi with a 100 bclk
> 
> Good information to have, but the 2666 is kind of useless since maybe 1-5%(guess) of SB-E chips can do 2666+ on the ram.
> 
> Wonder if the 4960x has the 2666 multi?


I'm not saying the multi isn't there. (Actually goes to 3200) I'm talking about doable ram speed. 4930/60 cannot do above 2400mhz without strapping. With bclk/strapping, 2666+ is possible.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I know for a fact they can do 2800+ runs


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm not saying the multi isn't there. (Actually goes to 3200) I'm talking about doable ram speed. 4930/60 cannot do above 2400mhz without strapping. With bclk/strapping, 2666+ is possible.


...you're right, indeed it is, w/ straps, even beyond 2666 on a six-core SB-E on ' water' - been there, done that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Got my 1200 w Silverstone back from rma......... well they gave me a new one







...... they could of done that two months ago








and my phobia 360 has a very small leak ... no damage to anything but very disappointed








Got spares though


----------



## wermad

My Lepa G1600 took about 1.5 months to get a replacement. Seems like everyone was out of stock so that could be one of the reasons for the delay. I ended up getting two cm psu. More money but I'm happy with these units


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Got my 1200 w Silverstone back from rma......... well they gave me a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... they could of done that two months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my phobia 360 has a very small leak ... no damage to anything but very disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got spares though


...told you, 'Mr Murphy rides again...' - hope you can get it fixed !


----------



## wermad

Blame the miners as they were gobbling up psu left and right these last few months. Especially, high end, high output units. The guy i bought one of my CM units, said he has 15 of them and is getting out of the mining game.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Blame the miners as they were gobbling up psu left and right these last few months. Especially, high end, high output units. The guy i bought one of my CM units, said he has 15 of them and is getting out of the mining game.


...mining is definitely the big factor, along wi/ power hungry GPUs also playing a role. For a while, I couldn't get an PSUs here over 850w > everything was sold out for 5+ months. I wanted a spare 1200 and when one happened to come into the depot (LEPA 1200w) while I was there for s.th. else, I picked it up right after it was scanned in and but before it could even be listed @ the online shop of the e-tailer







..still shrink-wrapped, sitting in a corner of my office, as a future 'Murphy' defense


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My Lepa G1600 took about 1.5 months to get a replacement. Seems like everyone was out of stock so that could be one of the reasons for the delay. I ended up getting two cm psu. More money but I'm happy with these units


You should be......... that rig of yours needs good clean reliable power









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...told you, 'Mr Murphy rides again...' - hope you can get it fixed !


I don't see why I cant . I believe I tightened a fan screw a little too much so it a pin prick or so . I rekon about a nip or so leaked .
And on a good note the dude that I won a unlocked 290 off on ebay sent me this.........

" Mate by chance I'm driving to Brisbane for Easter. I will be getting there Friday mid afternoon. Your place is just off the highway by the looks of it, so I could drop it at your door if you like? If not I will post it this afternoon. "
Now that's customer service .......... I am quaking in anticipation


----------



## Maximization

always use pressure equilizer valve, that stuff heats up and gives you leaky seals


----------



## MerkageTurk

hey what sound chipset does the Formula Rampage IV have?

It has Supreme FX III however I have also installed the Realtek Drivers

Please help, do I uninstall Realtek and just install Creative drivers?


----------



## wermad

I believe it is a Realtek chip so you have to use those drivers. From my experience with the BE edition using Supreme FX audio (newer then the Formula) is really just a small step above the standard vanilla Realtek. If you have space get a discrete sound card. I bought a Creative Labs Soundblaster Z Core3D and I have been extremely happy with this one. It was far superior then the onboard of the BE and a good jump from the Core3D on my old Sniper5 Z87.


----------



## hotrod717

My Focusrite didn't like the BE. Have to give it a try on the R4F. If not, looks like I need a new audio interface. Probably another Focusrite, their preamps can't be beat for the price.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks my fellow.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well we can all go home now... its finally over..

http://wccftech.com/asus-z97-motherboard-unveiled-rog-maximus-vii-hero-rog-maximus-vii-gene-rog-maximus-vii-ranger-z97-sabertooth-mark-z97-deluxe-pictured/

ddr4 and such..

the x99 will be just around the corner now.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well we can all go home now... its finally over..
> 
> http://wccftech.com/asus-z97-motherboard-unveiled-rog-maximus-vii-hero-rog-maximus-vii-gene-rog-maximus-vii-ranger-z97-sabertooth-mark-z97-deluxe-pictured/
> 
> ddr4 and such..
> 
> the x99 will be just around the corner now.


For you maybe. X79 still has plenty of life left.

Been having a heck of a time getting back to 4.875 with 125 strap, 2666 mem. My luck. Had a chip that did it handily and chose another chip because of better efficiency at 4.8. Goes to show that lower vcore isn't everything.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> *For you maybe. X79 still has plenty of life left.*
> 
> Been having a heck of a time getting back to 4.875 with 125 strap, 2666 mem. My luck. Had a chip that did it handily and chose another chip because of better efficiency at 4.8. Goes to show that lower vcore isn't everything.


yep


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...told you, 'Mr Murphy rides again...' - hope you can get it fixed !


Yeah its very fixable....... Installed the alphacool ut45 360 instead . Got it 12mths ago no leaks and got third 290 needs to be blocked but works reasonably well with the other two..........




Unlocked XFX R9 290


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8248754


----------



## marc0053

Anyone here tried the OC key, slow mode and LN2 enabled on the RIVE for subzero benching?
How was your experience with it?
Just wondering if its worth using the OC key to read thermocouples on a gpu and cpu pot as opposed to getting an independant temp reader.


----------



## hotrod717

Finally got strap working with this R4F and 4930K. Definately needed higher vccsa and vtt to get stable than my previous 4930K. Haven't fully tested, but seems promising. As long as I can bench at this clock, I'll be happy.


----------



## Canis-X

What voltages are you using?

Edit:

I am contemplating getting a 4930k and selling off my 3930k. It is a good chip but I can't get past 5.25GHz with it at all and I know that Ivy-E has a better IPC. Still on the wall about it though.


----------



## AlemSalleh

I want to join this Club.
http://valid.canardpc.com/3jcys5


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone here tried the OC key, slow mode and LN2 enabled on the RIVE for subzero benching?
> How was your experience with it?
> Just wondering if its worth using the OC key to read thermocouples on a gpu and cpu pot as opposed to getting an independant temp reader.


Never used those features ..... yet .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Finally got strap working with this R4F and 4930K. Definately needed higher vccsa and vtt to get stable than my previous 4930K. Haven't fully tested, but seems promising. As long as I can bench at this clock, I'll be happy.


Id be happy too ..... nice one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What voltages are you using?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I am contemplating getting a 4930k and selling off my 3930k. It is a good chip but I can't get past 5.25GHz with it at all and I know that Ivy-E has a better IPC. Still on the wall about it though.


Decisions , Decisions


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What voltages are you using?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I am contemplating getting a 4930k and selling off my 3930k. It is a good chip but I can't get past 5.25GHz with it at all and I know that Ivy-E has a better IPC. Still on the wall about it though.


I've been lucky. Both 4930k's hit 4.8 fairly easy. 1st @1.408v and current @1.376v. For strapping 125 it only requires a slight bump to 1.408v. I couldn't get stable at 1.15/1.1 vtt/vcssa, so left it on auto to see how it would fair. I was hitting 1.3/1.28. Haven't had a chance to play with manually setting vtt/vccsa since, but have to think I can get them lower. 1.3/1.28 is a little scary.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Never used those features ..... yet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id be happy too ..... nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions , Decisions


I know right!? LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I've been lucky. Both 4930k's hit 4.8 fairly easy. 1st @1.408v and current @1.376v. For strapping 125 it only requires a slight bump to 1.408v. I couldn't get stable at 1.15/1.1 vtt/vcssa, so left it on auto to see how it would fair. I was hitting 1.3/1.28. Haven't had a chance to play with manually setting vtt/vccsa since, but have to think I can get them lower. 1.3/1.28 is a little scary.


So, do you think that a 4930k is really worth it over a 3930k?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I know right!? LOL
> So, do you think that a 4930k is really worth it over a 3930k?


Not if you're solid at 5.25 and are capable of running 2400mhz on the ram. It would be kind of a side grade and if you got a chip that couldn't do 4.8, it would be a downgrade imo.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Not if you're solid at 5.25 and are capable of running 2400mhz on the ram. It would be kind of a side grade and if you got a chip that couldn't do 4.8, it would be a downgrade imo.


I would be running it off of a single phase change cooler, would that influence your opinion at all? With my 3930k I can hit 5.25 on water so cold doesn't help with it at all.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

not with that chip unles you are after ram mhz or capacity


----------



## Canis-X

I thought IB-E scaled much better with cold than SB-E


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I thought IB-E scaled much better with cold than SB-E


From what I've read IB-e scale better with LN2/dice cold.
But personally I reached 5.4GHz with an i7 3970x at -20C but haven't seen an IB-e near 5.4GHz at -20C.

So maybe SB-e scales better with cold down to the 0 to -20C range but below that, IB-e scales better.
The most I've seen from SB-e on HWbot was around 5.7GHz ish under LN2 whereas IB-e goes 6GHz+ in some cases.

I've got some new toys coming from kingpin cooling and sdumper so hopefully I can do some testing soon with SB-e vs. IB-e at various sub-zero temps


----------



## tatmMRKIV

from what I understand its that the IVY-e doesn't cold bug like sandy.

I think its still a lottery though..

not too sure but there have been theories that IVY ocs alot better under subzero than watercooling and such for a daily use
making lottery matter less when you have a better OC setup

*loopy from the dentist...
i could be wrong


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

TRI-FIRE 290 and re-plumbed 360 Alphacool UT45 Ghetto modd to help out with da temps











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8255134


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2038353


http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=246953


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> from what I understand its that the IVY-e doesn't cold bug like sandy.
> 
> I think its still a lottery though..
> 
> not too sure but there have been theories that IVY ocs alot better under subzero than watercooling and such for a daily use
> making lottery matter less when you have a better OC setup
> 
> *loopy from the dentist...
> i could be wrong


I am still torn......uggg. I got my other RIVE back from RMA and will be selling it soon. I see that the price of the 4930k has jumped $50 in the last week. Maybe I'll give it shot see what it can do on my ss phase and if it's not worth it, I'll return it. Meh, wish I had a stash of cash to support my habit...LOL


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I thought IB-E scaled much better with cold than SB-E


it does ,you just have to find "the" chip ,usually you will find high clocking chip but not so great in RAM dep.or vice versa,my chip is pretty much done @4.6 on H20 but can do 2666~2800 tight ,so you have to make a decision on what floats your boat ,I pretty much stop looking since this was my first chip and I like clocking RAM


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it does ,you just have to find "the" chip ,usually you will find high clocking chip but not so great in RAM dep.or vice versa,my chip is pretty much done @4.6 on H20 but can do 2666~2800 tight ,so you have to make a decision on what floats your boat ,I pretty much stop looking since this was my first chip and I like clocking RAM


Ivy-E is definitely more touchy and requires more fine tuning and less voltage. Lower voltage chips don't always clock the best and one that seems to require more may end up with a higher oc/ better imc. I went with a lower voltage chip that just does't want to clock ram without crazy vtt/vccsa. These chips also seem spry of the gate and eventually require a touch more voltage after pushing them.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> These chips also seem spry of the gate and eventually require a touch more voltage after pushing them.


Yeah, this is definitely true. After a few months of use, well under voltage/temperature max, my chip now needs a good .03v more than it did when it was brand new at load. It's not "degraded" per se, as I said I keep the voltage in the safe zone, and temperatures aren't a problem with my cooling. I think IB-e's just have a more pronounced "burn in" period than SB-e did, because I see a lot of reports of this.

Either that or a year from now we're ALL in for a big surprise when all of our IB-e's are burned out and wanting 1.5v to run stock speed. LOL


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Yeah, this is definitely true. After a few months of use, well under voltage/temperature max, my chip now needs a good .03v more than it did when it was brand new at load. It's not "degraded" per se, as I said I keep the voltage in the safe zone, and temperatures aren't a problem with my cooling. I think IB-e's just have a more pronounced "burn in" period than SB-e did, because I see a lot of reports of this.
> 
> Either that or a year from now we're ALL in for a big surprise when all of our IB-e's are burned out and wanting 1.5v to run stock speed. LOL


thats scary stuff, i was planning on maxing out the socket with a 4960x later in the year


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> thats scary stuff, i was planning on maxing out the socket with a 4960x later in the year


I really think it's just a pronounced "burn in" period. I got my IB-e when they first came out, so I've had it for awhile, though I hadn't really benched or pushed it too hard for the past few months. Now that I'm getting back to overclocking it just wants more volts to be stable than it used to. I can't imagine that it actually degraded ~1.31v max (where it was) when it was idle or just moderately loaded most of the past 3 months.

Either way, I'm keeping an eye on it now. If I find it needs any more voltage going forward I have the Precision Tuning Plan (though I'd really rather not use it, as I kinda got lucky with a "pretty good" IB-e)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I am still torn......uggg. I got my other RIVE back from RMA and will be selling it soon. I see that the price of the 4930k has jumped $50 in the last week. Maybe I'll give it shot see what it can do on my ss phase and if it's not worth it, I'll return it. Meh, wish I had a stash of cash to support my habit...LOL


Best advice. if it starts costing you money for nothing find a different hobby

This is too expensive for the relatively low gains

Also x99 is less than a year if not less than 6months away
(probably)


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Best advice. if it starts costing you money for nothing find a different hobby
> 
> This is too expensive for the relatively low gains
> 
> Also x99 is less than a year if not less than 6months away
> (probably)


The issue with hobbies are that they almost always cost you money, so that is a hard thing to avoid.







My other hobbies are the same way....hiking/mountain biking...what can ya do, ya know.

I hear ya on the low gains part.....I think that I am just getting an itchy trigger finger is all.

Looking forward to x99 and hope that it is a better difference in performance that SB-E and IB-E.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> The issue with hobbies are that they almost always cost you money, so that is a hard thing to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other hobbies are the same way....hiking/mountain biking...what can ya do, ya know.
> 
> I hear ya on the low gains part.....I think that I am just getting an itchy trigger finger is all.
> 
> Looking forward to x99 and hope that it is a better difference in performance that SB-E and IB-E.


I think it will be, but you can expect to pay a hefty premium at first -- especially with DDR4 being so many years in the making.

Fortunately, my trigger finger is still worn out from this build, I won't be feeling (or scratching) that itch for awhile.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> The issue with hobbies are that they almost always cost you money, so that is a hard thing to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other hobbies are the same way....hiking/mountain biking...what can ya do, ya know.
> 
> I hear ya on the low gains part.....I think that I am just getting an itchy trigger finger is all.
> 
> Looking forward to x99 and hope that it is a better difference in performance that SB-E and IB-E.


Gave up smoking that's a hobby that costs with no gain at all .
Still doin this though


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gave up smoking that's a hobby that costs with no gain at all .
> Still doin this though


lol Red Bull is the monkey on my back. Gotta have 'wings' for those long overclocking sessions.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I think it will be, but you can expect to pay a hefty premium at first -- especially with DDR4 being so many years in the making.
> 
> Fortunately, my trigger finger is still worn out from this build, I won't be feeling (or scratching) that itch for awhile.


Yeah, it will be interesting to see how much it will cost to get into the x99 platform. TBH, I am kinda dreading seeing what that price tag will be...LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gave up smoking that's a hobby that costs with no gain at all .
> Still doin this though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, yep...I gave up chewing tobacco and smoking 2 years ago. Great investment for sure and saves a lot of cash that I was just throwing away. I also still have a drink from time to time, but not as much as I used to. After I got back from Iraq in 2004, I was drinking way too much so that I could just fall asleep. I would get a 1.75L bottle of Jack Daniels every 5-6 days...ugg....that may not be a lot to some, but for me it was way more than I should have been drinking. Glad I am past that point in my life!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yeah, it will be interesting to see how much it will cost to get into the x99 platform. TBH, I am kinda dreading seeing what that price tag will be...LOL
> Yep, yep...I gave up chewing tobacco and smoking 2 years ago. Great investment for sure and saves a lot of cash that I was just throwing away. I also still have a drink from time to time, but not as much as I used to. After I got back from Iraq in 2004, I was drinking way too much so that I could just fall asleep. I would get a 1.75L bottle of Jack Daniels every 5-6 days...ugg....that may not be a lot to some, but for me it was way more than I should have been drinking. Glad I am past that point in my life!


Hobbies most certainly cost money., but you can't play if you're sitting on the bench. If you have extra cash, a 4930k is a fun new toy. The price difference between selling your 3930k and buying a 4930k isn't that much to be honest . Maybe $100-150 at most. 3930k still go for $400 or so. I gradually bump up a little at a time buy buying and selling components. Takes some sting out of it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I think it will be, but you can expect to pay a hefty premium at first -- especially with DDR4 being so many years in the making.
> 
> Fortunately, my trigger finger is still worn out from this build, I won't be feeling (or scratching) that itch for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it will be interesting to see how much it will cost to get into the x99 platform. TBH, I am kinda dreading seeing what that price tag will be...LOL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gave up smoking that's a hobby that costs with no gain at all .
> Still doin this though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, yep...I gave up chewing tobacco and smoking 2 years ago. Great investment for sure and saves a lot of cash that I was just throwing away. I also still have a drink from time to time, but not as much as I used to. After I got back from Iraq in 2004, I was drinking way too much so that I could just fall asleep. I would get a 1.75L bottle of Jack Daniels every 5-6 days...ugg....that may not be a lot to some, but for me it was way more than I should have been drinking. Glad I am past that point in my life!
Click to expand...

well thanks for your service my friend !~ i appreciate what you did for us !


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Hobbies most certainly cost money., but you can't play if you're sitting on the bench. If you have extra cash, a 4930k is a fun new toy. The price difference between selling your 3930k and buying a 4930k isn't that much to be honest . Maybe $100-150 at most. 3930k still go for $400 or so. I gradually bump up a little at a time buy buying and selling components. Takes some sting out of it.


That's what I was thinking. I still got some time before I have the cash saved up for the IB-E so, we'll see how things look when I get to that point. Thanks though, for dropping a comment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well thanks for your service my friend !~ i appreciate what you did for us !


No worries, I can't say that I would do it again, but I can say that I am glad that I went through it. Changes your perspective on things a tad.


----------



## hypespazm

hey guys whats a safe temp for this board, right now I have a 3930K on it clocked at 4.7Ghz I was wondering if 70C on prime 95 for about 30 minutes but on regular gaming it reaches max @60C and that was on bf4. what would be another good stress test ?

is there any other tuning I can do?
the mult is @47
the vcore is @ 1.4


score is @1187

maybe can I get some gains on the bench somehow?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yeah, it will be interesting to see how much it will cost to get into the x99 platform. TBH, I am kinda dreading seeing what that price tag will be...LOL
> Yep, yep...I gave up chewing tobacco and smoking 2 years ago. Great investment for sure and saves a lot of cash that I was just throwing away. I also still have a drink from time to time, but not as much as I used to. After I got back from Iraq in 2004, I was drinking way too much so that I could just fall asleep. I would get a 1.75L bottle of Jack Daniels every 5-6 days...ugg....that may not be a lot to some, but for me it was way more than I should have been drinking. Glad I am past that point in my life!


I gave up smoking in jan after 25years of it . Thank gawd for patches . I understand drinking after being in a war . My granpop was a big drinker after WWII . Couldn't deal with visions of his mates falling around him . God bless his soul . Passed a couple of years back . Ripe old age of 92 .


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I gave up smoking in jan after 25years of it . Thank gawd for patches . I understand drinking after being in a war . My granpop was a big drinker after WWII . Couldn't deal with visions of his mates falling around him . God bless his soul . Passed a couple of years back . Ripe old age of 92 .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


I real reason i gave up the durries is well .... I want to LIVE . Still got lots of benching to do and sub - zero LoooooL


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I gave up smoking in jan after 25years of it . Thank gawd for patches . I understand drinking after being in a war . My granpop was a big drinker after WWII . Couldn't deal with visions of his mates falling around him . God bless his soul . Passed a couple of years back . Ripe old age of 92 .


Salute to your grandfather: 

I've always had a special place for WWII FPS. I enjoy them much more then the modern shooters. It also gives a slight glimpse of the hardships of this epic and tragic major event of modern times.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Salute to your grandfather:
> 
> I've always had a special place for WWII FPS. I enjoy them much more then the modern shooters. It also gives a slight glimpse of the hardships of this epic and tragic major event of modern times.


Thank you . He was a member of the Scottish gherkurs (The Blackwatch kilts and bagpipes ) fought all over the european theatre . Retreat from France , El alamein , Italy . Copped schrapnel a bullet and a lot of rack time for that . One tough SOB







After the war he got bowl AND throat cancer got a poo bag and lost his voicebox and talked with one of those devices that make you sound like a dalek from Dr Who







Tough SOB !
and WWII FPS I love the most especially based on historical fact !


----------



## hotrod717

Experiencing some reboot issues with my R4F that I haven't encountered on other boards. Whenever I'm restarting, the asmedia 106x sata drivers aren't responsive and I have to clear cosm to restart. I'm up to date on driver. I do not experience this with shut down and start, just restarts. Any ideas, fixes??


----------



## hypespazm

I am @ 1.4v and multiplier is at 47 on all cores... but I dont think im stable.. whats a good stability test? I am running prime 95 but maybe I should do something else?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I am @ 1.4v and multiplier is at 47 on all cores... but I dont think im stable.. whats a good stability test? I am running prime 95 but maybe I should do something else?


I personally like intel burn test. Then if it passes i try a few games: ESO, rift, etc...
If ever i crash down the road i either drop a multiplier or increase core voltage by 0.025mv


----------



## hypespazm

well all my games run fine without crashing Im going to try intel burn test now and see what happens. if it isnt stable how could I make 4.7ghz stable what should i modify?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> well all my games run fine without crashing Im going to try intel burn test now and see what happens. if it isnt stable how could I make 4.7ghz stable what should i modify?


Thats a broad question. Without knowing what your settings are, hard to determine. Could be as simple as a llc setting.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> well all my games run fine without crashing Im going to try intel burn test now and see what happens. if it isnt stable how could I make 4.7ghz stable what should i modify?


If your cooling system can handle it you could simply raise core voltage by 0.025mv to see if it is then stable or raising llc settings like hotrod717 said. Both of these will increase core temps.
If your core temps are too hot then probably lower to 4,600MHz.

I tried 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, up to 5.0ghz for normal 24/7 and didn't really noticed a difference unless for benchmarking which then I wouldn't worry about being 100% stable.
Depends on what you do with your rig.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> well all my games run fine without crashing Im going to try intel burn test now and see what happens. if it isnt stable how could I make 4.7ghz stable what should i modify?


i7 at stock will run games fine, overclocking the video cards will get more benefit.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If your cooling system can handle it you could simply raise core voltage by 0.025mv to see if it is then stable or raising llc settings like hotrod717 said. Both of these will increase core temps.
> If your core temps are too hot then probably lower to 4,600MHz.
> 
> I tried 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, up to 5.0ghz for normal 24/7 and didn't really noticed a difference unless for benchmarking which then I wouldn't worry about being 100% stable.
> Depends on what you do with your rig.


Well put. I personally run 4.6 24/7, albeit with a 4930k, and only clock higher for benching. It is nice to see what the cpu can do, but other than that, the benefits are minimal for everyday use.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I personally like intel burn test. Then if it passes i try a few games: ESO, rift, etc...
> If ever i crash down the road i either drop a multiplier or increase core voltage by 0.025mv


hehe, my computer has been at 100% usage sense the first time I turned it on. BOINC is the best stability tester








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I tried 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, up to 5.0ghz for normal 24/7 and didn't really noticed a difference unless for benchmarking which then I wouldn't worry about being 100% stable.
> *Depends on what you do with your rig*.


indeed, 500mhz for me =alot more points perday


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Experiencing some reboot issues with my R4F that I haven't encountered on other boards. Whenever I'm restarting, the asmedia 106x sata drivers aren't responsive and I have to clear cosm to restart. I'm up to date on driver. I do not experience this with shut down and start, just restarts. Any ideas, fixes??


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I am @ 1.4v and multiplier is at 47 on all cores... but I dont think im stable.. whats a good stability test? I am running prime 95 but maybe I should do something else?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like intel burn test. Then if it passes i try a few games: ESO, rift, etc...
> If ever i crash down the road i either drop a multiplier or increase core voltage by 0.025mv
Click to expand...

prime+ibtavx, please make sure it is avx
you can download ibtavx from the OP of the 83xx club.
encoding is a great stability test
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I personally like intel burn test. Then if it passes i try a few games: ESO, rift, etc...
> If ever i crash down the road i either drop a multiplier or increase core voltage by 0.025mv
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, my computer has been at 100% usage sense the first time I turned it on. BOINC is the best stability tester
Click to expand...

i use dvdfab ~

@HOMECINEMA-PC i ordered my last 2 290xs ! cant wait to show you up !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> prime+ibtavx, please make sure it is avx
> you can download ibtavx from the OP of the 83xx club.
> encoding is a great stability test
> i use dvdfab ~
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC i ordered my last 2 290xs ! cant wait to show you up !


Famous last words LoooooooL


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [/U]
> Famous last words LoooooooL


I see what u did there







to funny

@HOMECINEMA-PC i ordered my last 2 290xs ! cant wait to show you up !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ya 'all gonna need some mad skillz to show me up ( sarcasm ) ........... and not be scared to voltup either


----------



## alancsalt

All they need is dry ice or ln2 and the knowledge to use it...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> All they need is dry ice or ln2 and the knowledge to use it...


Without using that LoooL


----------



## alancsalt

So competition is limited to peltiers, phase units, water chillers and air conditioners?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So competition is limited to peltiers, phase units, water chillers and air conditioners?


Don't forget Canadian winters, very effective for benching purposes =P


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So competition is limited to peltiers, phase units, water chillers and air conditioners?


Congrats on 10000 posts







Subject change LoooooL


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I want to join!

http://valid.x86.fr/yrexh6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> I want to join!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yrexh6


----------



## wermad

Hehehe, forgot to do mine









http://valid.x86.fr/rbiviy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hehehe, forgot to do mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rbiviy


----------



## LukeDeNuke

Me wanna join, oh yeeees!









http://valid.canardpc.com/gnnc3a


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeDeNuke*
> 
> Me wanna join, oh yeeees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gnnc3a


To join, post in the thread "I want to join this Club." and include *a CPUZ validation URL using your entire OCN username*. You can change this between clicking "validate" and "submit".
(Not an image or banner please. The CPUZ banner gets corrupted through OCN importing the image file and fails to work.)


----------



## lionheart73

I want to join this Club!!!

http://valid.x86.fr/m7s52e


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionheart73*
> 
> I want to join this Club!!!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m7s52e


----------



## LukeDeNuke

Hi guys and galls!

I just got a great deal on an unopened 3960x and a Rampage IV Gene and now that I've got all the watercooling I'll need, I'd like some advice on how to tame this beast of a CPU









I'm at 100.5 x 51 @ 1.4v, and successfully boot into Windows, and its time to start testing the limits

So let's play that game where I make a claim, and you'll correct me if I'm wrong.

Voltages:

vCore: <1.4v <- 24/7 | 1.5v <- Bench | 1.6v <- Suicide runs
DRAM: Rated @ 1.5 so i'll keep it at that. Is 1.65v safe for the motherboard/IMC?
PLL: Max 1.8v
VCCSA & VTT: Max 1.2v and preferably within 0.3v(but up to 0.6v difference should work) of vCore
Strap: 100mhz if you want to go as high as possible. Not sure about this though.
LLC: High(50%) for 24/7 | Extreme for Benching(just monitor the vCore, and correct the LLC overhead voltage)

Stepping and power saving features of. Should I disable the Turbo as well?

Temperatures are not an issue at this point. Got a 240 & 360mm radiator for the CPU and a 7950. Load temperatures is about 56°c when I run longer runs of SuperPI or OCCT(Linpack + 4-5°c).

My current issue is that 51x is very stable @ 1.4v, but as soon as I try 52x it's a no go. Does not matter if it's @ 1.55v, 100mHz BCLK and 1066 RAM, it just wont do it. It gets to the logo, and as soon it's about to shift into Welcome Screen, it either freezes, or BSOD. VCCSA and VTT is at 1.2v and PLL @ 1.85.

Would love some response


----------



## Kimir

If you hit the wall of your CPU at 5.1Ghz, it's a damn good one lol, you probably don't need that high VTT and VCCSA unless your RAM are at 2133Mhz or more.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeDeNuke*
> 
> Hi guys and galls!
> 
> I just got a great deal on an unopened 3960x and a Rampage IV Gene and now that I've got all the watercooling I'll need, I'd like some advice on how to tame this beast of a CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 100.5 x 51 @ 1.4v, and successfully boot into Windows, and its time to start testing the limits
> 
> So let's play that game where I make a claim, and you'll correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Voltages:
> 
> vCore: <1.4v <- 24/7 | 1.5v <- Bench | 1.6v <- Suicide runs
> DRAM: Rated @ 1.5 so i'll keep it at that. Is 1.65v safe for the motherboard/IMC?
> PLL: Max 1.8v
> VCCSA & VTT: Max 1.2v and preferably within 0.3v(but up to 0.6v difference should work) of vCore
> Strap: 100mhz if you want to go as high as possible. Not sure about this though.
> LLC: High(50%) for 24/7 | Extreme for Benching(just monitor the vCore, and correct the LLC overhead voltage)
> 
> Stepping and power saving features of. Should I disable the Turbo as well?
> 
> Temperatures are not an issue at this point. Got a 240 & 360mm radiator for the CPU and a 7950. Load temperatures is about 56°c when I run longer runs of SuperPI or OCCT(Linpack + 4-5°c).
> 
> My current issue is that 51x is very stable @ 1.4v, but as soon as I try 52x it's a no go. Does not matter if it's @ 1.55v, 100mHz BCLK and 1066 RAM, it just wont do it. It gets to the logo, and as soon it's about to shift into Welcome Screen, it either freezes, or BSOD. VCCSA and VTT is at 1.2v and PLL @ 1.85.
> 
> Would love some response


I quickly degraded an i7 3970x C2 steeping by putting 1.6V core and 1.2V VCCSA and VTT while benching just so you know and that was at -20C ambient temps under watercooling.
Just be careful with that new 3960x









Now I don't go past 1.1V for VCCSA and VTT and 1.55V for Vcore


----------



## LukeDeNuke

Okay, so it's not unheard of that at a certain point, no matter how many volts you throw at it, it might not get any further, unless you start pouring LN2 on it?


----------



## marc0053

My 3970x started out at 5.1GHz at ambient temps of 20C, then 5.4 GHz at -20C. I read that SB-e typically hits a wall at around 5.6 - 5.8 GHz at around -80C and doesn't do more at colder temps due to a cold bug.

I will be testing 2 different 3970x and a 4930k soon under LN2 and I'll be posting results.


----------



## LukeDeNuke

Got it







I'm not OCing it anything 24/7, and if I just OC it during quick runs, it should minimize the degradation.

I'll se if I can lower the VTT/VCCSA and find a "safe" setting @ 51x.

I'll post the validation when I get home from work, so you don't think I'm full of what I'm not full of









-30°? Phase Changer?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeDeNuke*
> 
> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not OCing it anything 24/7, and if I just OC it during quick runs, it should minimize the degradation.
> 
> I'll se if I can lower the VTT/VCCSA and find a "safe" setting @ 51x.
> 
> I'll post the validation when I get home from work, so you don't think I'm full of what I'm not full of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -30°? Phase Changer?


Canadian winters with prestone in watercooling loop








Had the computer outside


----------



## LukeDeNuke

Haha sounds gr8







I'm from Sweden, so that's def. a doable idea


----------



## LukeDeNuke

Any idea getting a water block for the mosfets, or is homemounted fans enough? These boards have no temp. monitor for the VRM, so it's quite hard to know if it's hot or not, without opening the case and feel/measure. ^^

Without fans it gets STUPID HOT!


----------



## marc0053

I started out with nothing on the VRM, then fan on the backside of the motherboard pointing above the cpu socket, then added copper heatsinks to the backside of the motherboard+fan and now have the waterblock that fits the heatsink on the motherboard and I can say that a simple fan is good enough even at 5.0GHz. Maybe once you go beyond 5.5GHz you need better cooling but I have not tested that out yet.

Hope this helps


----------



## iamwardicus

I'll be joining in the next few weeks (I Hope). Just ordered the Rampage IV Gene, 4930k from the IRE Summer Deal, and the new water cooling parts from Sidewinder. Hopefully everything arrives before mid-June. The processor I understand will take several weeks.

Prospective upgrade from my current rig is as follows:

Rampage IV Gene
4930k (I want to hit 4.4-4.5 hopefully on it as a 24/7 OC)
4x4gb Mushkin 993991 memory (trading it from my wifes machine, giving her the Trident-X. I'm going to start at the stock 1866 Intel speeds and at least try to get it to around 2000. the memory itself doesn't like to run at it's own stock settings at stock voltage so I will likely have to live with less. I don't want to push it past 1.65v)
2x 120gb SSD, 1x 240gb msata ssd in a converter, 1x 1TB Caviar Black hard drive.
DVD-RW drive
Asus R9-290 DC-II

I'd like to keep the Sound Blaster Zx I have, but it'll depend on how much it likes being in a x16 slot. It doesn't like any of the ones on my current motherboard.

Watercooling loop is going to be expanded upon. Adding a 360 radiator to it so I'll have my current 240mm, a 360mm, Koolance i380 (90 degree mount), Push only fans, Tygon Silver lined 1/2 tubing, all 1/2 barbs, hose clamps, D5 Variable, Micro res + Silver kill coil, Distilled H2O, Prolimatech PK3

Lastly I'm going to get out the air compressor and blow all the damn dust that's collected in my case to outside of said case and hopefully get it looking nice again. I blew more money than I should have otherwise I'd replace the power supplies with a good modular one, but that's off the table for now. (Yes power supplies. I use one 650w for the motherboard and video card, the 2nd is an old 120w that I use for fans and the d5 pump. I have a LOT of fans in my case)

Did I have to upgrade, the answer is no. But I've wanted my own Intel rig to play around with for a long time now and the IRE sale gave me the means to go big on doing it so I did. This upgrade should last a LONG while too since my computer use has been slowing of late. I'll get the validation and pics of the finished build up when everything eventually arrives. I'm sure I'll be posting around as well asking for advice on getting a good overclock on it since I've very little experience in Intel overclocking.


----------



## piratenrebel

I want to join this club.

Sinds a few days i have a asus rapmge iv formula and i,m verry happy with it till now.
hope to see some nice results from you all, and i hope that i have a nice result for my to.


----------



## Maximization

did a cheap upgrade, 3820 to 4820k, will see what it can do on water with 64 GB of ram


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeDeNuke*
> 
> Hi guys and galls!
> 
> I just got a great deal on an unopened 3960x and a Rampage IV Gene and now that I've got all the watercooling I'll need, I'd like some advice on how to tame this beast of a CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 100.5 x 51 @ 1.4v, and successfully boot into Windows, and its time to start testing the limits
> 
> So let's play that game where I make a claim, and you'll correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Voltages:
> 
> vCore: <1.4v <- 24/7 | 1.5v <- Bench | 1.6v <- Suicide runs
> DRAM: Rated @ 1.5 so i'll keep it at that. Is 1.65v safe for the motherboard/IMC?
> PLL: Max 1.8v
> VCCSA & VTT: Max 1.2v and preferably within 0.3v(but up to 0.6v difference should work) of vCore
> Strap: 100mhz if you want to go as high as possible. Not sure about this though.
> LLC: High(50%) for 24/7 | Extreme for Benching(just monitor the vCore, and correct the LLC overhead voltage)
> 
> Stepping and power saving features of. Should I disable the Turbo as well?
> 
> Temperatures are not an issue at this point. Got a 240 & 360mm radiator for the CPU and a 7950. Load temperatures is about 56°c when I run longer runs of SuperPI or OCCT(Linpack + 4-5°c).
> 
> My current issue is that 51x is very stable @ 1.4v, but as soon as I try 52x it's a no go. Does not matter if it's @ 1.55v, 100mHz BCLK and 1066 RAM, it just wont do it. It gets to the logo, and as soon it's about to shift into Welcome Screen, it either freezes, or BSOD. VCCSA and VTT is at 1.2v and PLL @ 1.85.
> 
> Would love some response


51x100.5 is very stable at 1.4xx volt ? ...

How many hours p95 you thrown at that clock ? Not to sound negative, but if that setting last more than a minute or two under stress, then I guess you are extremely lucky in the chip lottery.


----------



## karanklk

anyone from India owns this board ??


----------



## Maximization

i got a problem guys,

I upgraded from a 3820 to a 4820k, but in Vista ultimate i am getting these unknown devices, i double checked microsoft, intel and asus i seem to have all drivers up to date, what is going on here!>?>!!>!>!

screen shot of device manager, is this even cpu related?



i can't close this window now, unless i do a task manger force it through way


----------



## sabishiihito

Just download and install the latest Intel Chipset drivers.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Just download and install the latest Intel Chipset drivers.


i am having a confliction


----------



## Maximization

ok, you have to re-install chip set drivers again over themselves, thanks sabishiihito


----------



## sabishiihito

Try these:https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=INF_allOS%209.4.0.1027


----------



## UNOE

Has anyone seen anyone try to use a 125 strap on 12 core Xeon yet ?

Edit : or even a 10 core chip?


----------



## Delphiwizard

I have a question guys,

I have one device on my pc , 'PCI Simple communication controller' that has no drivers; i think i installed all the drivers and tools for the motherboard and it should be part of the motherboard, all the other devices are installed.
Motherboard is Rampage IV extreme, cpu I7 4960x, Windows 8.1, Ocz Revodrive, Asus Geforce 770 gpu and a bunch of harddisks.

Can anyone with a R4E here look which driver the Communications controller uses please?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> I have a question guys,
> 
> I have one device on my pc , 'PCI Simple communication controller' that has no drivers; i think i installed all the drivers and tools for the motherboard and it should be part of the motherboard, all the other devices are installed.
> Motherboard is Rampage IV extreme, cpu I7 4960x, Windows 8.1, Ocz Revodrive, Asus Geforce 770 gpu and a bunch of harddisks.
> 
> Can anyone with a R4E here look which driver the Communications controller uses please?


Put your motherboard CD back into your cd drive, goto device manager and right click the PCI Simple Communications and select "Update Driver Software" and then "Browse my Computer for Driver Software" and select the drive that has your mobo cd. Usually it's "D"

It will automatically search your mobo CD for the driver and install the needed file.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> I have a question guys,
> 
> I have one device on my pc , 'PCI Simple communication controller' that has no drivers; i think i installed all the drivers and tools for the motherboard and it should be part of the motherboard, all the other devices are installed.
> Motherboard is Rampage IV extreme, cpu I7 4960x, Windows 8.1, Ocz Revodrive, Asus Geforce 770 gpu and a bunch of harddisks.
> 
> Can anyone with a R4E here look which driver the Communications controller uses please?


i don't see that device on mine


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Put your motherboard CD back into your cd drive, goto device manager and right click the PCI Simple Communications and select "Update Driver Software" and then "Browse my Computer for Driver Software" and select the drive that has your mobo cd. Usually it's "D"
> 
> It will automatically search your mobo CD for the driver and install the needed file.


Yes i already did that...and tried the drivers from the Asus site, just let it search again on the support cd...no luck..hmm maybe it's not a motherboard device after all.
Thanks though.

*edit* installing the Intel management stuff seems to have installed the device (Intel_MEI_XPVistaWin7-8-8-1_VER95151730)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Yes i already did that...and tried the drivers from the Asus site, just let it search again on the support cd...no luck..hmm maybe it's not a motherboard device after all.
> Thanks though.


Happen to me and I did this procedure.

I'm on windows 7 though.


----------



## Maximization

i bet its the Ocz Revodrive


----------



## Delphiwizard

installing the Intel management stuff seems to have installed the device (Intel_MEI_XPVistaWin7-8-8-1_VER95151730), thanks


----------



## piratenrebel

you will need the Intel Management Engine Interface driver, that can by found on the asus site, at the chipset section.


----------



## piratenrebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piratenrebel*
> 
> you will need the Intel Management Engine Interface driver, that can by found on the asus site, at the chipset section.


oeps you found it.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piratenrebel*
> 
> oeps you found it.


Toch bedankt


----------



## piratenrebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Toch bedankt


Graag gedaan, je hebt pm.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Yes, two of those and a large fries please!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what do I need to do to get windows 8 to see my new 4TB seagate?

I have tried rearranging the sataports and no dice

... nvm started disk unlocker i downloaded from asus and it led me there.. I feel so mentally challenged right now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what do I need to do to get windows 8 to see my new 4TB seagate?
> 
> I have tried rearranging the sataports and no dice
> 
> ... nvm started disk unlocker i downloaded from asus and it led me there.. I feel so mentally challenged right now


I think I used the software that came with the drive on Win 7 though


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah it said if you are going to use it as a data drive to set it up with windows disk management so I did


----------



## LimogesGuy

I have a big problem: I tried turning on my computer this morning and it won't boot up. I don't see a single thing on my display. I tried uploading a new bios, the only resulted in computer ending up in a loop. Right now, there is only one thing that happens when I turn it on: it powers up for a second flashes code 14 ((pre-memory CPU initialization is started) then it powers off and on and starts over again.
I tried the latest 2 bios. I noticed that the book says to rename the name to R4E.ROM. That didn't work. I also tried R4E.CAB because that was the name of the last bios on my usb stick that I use to upload the bios. Also rid the last 2 versions of the bios.
My setup is listed in my profile. Using win8.1 64 bit.
Not sure if I updated it, but I now have 2 x GTX780 SLI.
Also, I didn't do anything to my bios not hardware in a long time. Just turned off the computer and now it won't boot up anymore.
Any ideas? ??


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I have a big problem: I tried turning on my computer this morning and it won't boot up. I don't see a single thing on my display. *I tried uploading a new bios, the only resulted in computer ending up in a loop.* Right now, there is only one thing that happens when I turn it on: it powers up for a second flashes code 14 ((pre-memory CPU initialization is started) then it powers off and on and starts over again.
> I tried the latest 2 bios. I noticed that the book says to rename the name to R4E.ROM. That didn't work. I also tried R4E.CAB because that was the name of the last bios on my usb stick that I use to upload the bios. Also rid the last 2 versions of the bios.
> My setup is listed in my profile. Using win8.1 64 bit.
> Not sure if I updated it, but I now have 2 x GTX780 SLI.
> Also, I didn't do anything to my bios not hardware in a long time. Just turned off the computer and now it won't boot up anymore.
> Any ideas? ??


Honestly, bad move. You're added another problem to existing problem. Did you try boot from secondary BIOS?


----------



## alancsalt

Did you turn it off at the wall, wait for capacitance to drain, and then turn it on and try again? That's the first thing I would have tried.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Update: I decided to look at the memory and just played around with the sticks: I loosened then an reseated them and I was able to boot up again. My display is a bit weird but that is because I removed the sli cable and put it back.

Time to take all my devices off my mobo, clean them, and reseat them. What do you guys think?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I hate boot loops after bios flashes


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

There's a new bios ? ._.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> There's a new bios ? ._.


I hadn't updated mine in a while


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

If your running SB-E don't bother


----------



## Brezzki

Hi all,

I am hoping the wizards on this forum can assist me with the problem I am having with RAID0 configured on my RAMPAGE Genie IV.
I have two Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD's configured for RAID 0... Was a very straight forward process with no issues seen during OS install (yes I know all of this risks involved with striping the OS drives), however, when I was performing some data transfers I was seeing a bursts at approx 1.2GB/s for around 5 seconds the it would drop off and flatline at 200MB/s. As single SSD's I was seeing a consistant 500MB/s.

This will only occur with large files e.g. 24GB file. When I made a data transfer using a 1GB file, it was instantaneous i.e. The transfer was not even visible it was that fast.

Additionally when performing data copies to the same RAID array it would be no faster than 150MB/s??
So:

RAID array to HDD; Burst of 1.2GB/s then flatline of 200MB/s
HDD's to RAID array; Burst of 1.2GB/s then flatline of 200MB/s
RAID array to RAID array; Burst of 500MB/s then flatline to <150MB/s

Could someone please shed some light on this?

Is the X79 chipset just not up to the task, should I be using a controller card?
Have I configured RAID0 incorrectly?

Many thanks...


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If your running SB-E don't bother


tnx! And yes ofc sb-e lol what else is there!


----------



## chrisnyc75

Longshot here, but wondering if anybody has seen the problem I'm having before. I'm pretty sure it's something to do with my RIVE.

When I power on my system, the lights & fans spin up and it attempts to start for about 2 seconds, then just stops. Then a few seconds later, it does the same again, then stops. It continues this cycle until I cut the power. It's like a car that won't start (chug-chug-chug-chug). The digital display on the mobo is blank, it doesn't even display a code. The bios indicator light and the reset lights on the mobo are on, so there is at least minimal power flowing to the system, it just won't POST. I've tried resetting CMOS, pulling the power, etc. Nothing really helps. Eventually, it just starts again, no rhyme or reason.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK1nRF18oV0 <-- this is a video I took the last time this happened, apparently in December of last year, which was a different RIVE *AND* a different power supply.

I've made absolutely no changes to my system recently, and afaik there have been no catastrophic crashes etc. My power supply is essentially brand new (had it for about 6 months), I don't think there's anything wrong with it, I really think it's the motherboard. I had this problem once before a long time ago, but it went away and didn't happen again until now. Since that time, I've had to RMA the motherboard for a separate issue, so the RIVE I have now isn't even the same one as it was before -- but it's exhibiting the same behavior now. And this time it's gotten worse, I haven't been able to boot my system for 3 days now.

Any ideas? Has anybody seen or heard of this before?


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Longshot here, but wondering if anybody has seen the problem I'm having before. I'm pretty sure it's something to do with my RIVE.
> 
> When I power on my system, the lights & fans spin up and it attempts to start for about 2 seconds, then just stops. Then a few seconds later, it does the same again, then stops. It continues this cycle until I cut the power. It's like a car that won't start (chug-chug-chug-chug). The digital display on the mobo is blank, it doesn't even display a code. The bios indicator light and the reset lights on the mobo are on, so there is at least minimal power flowing to the system, it just won't POST. I've tried resetting CMOS, pulling the power, etc. Nothing really helps. Eventually, it just starts again, no rhyme or reason.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK1nRF18oV0 <-- this is a video I took the last time this happened, apparently in December of last year, which was a different RIVE *AND* a different power supply.
> 
> I've made absolutely no changes to my system recently, and afaik there have been no catastrophic crashes etc. My power supply is essentially brand new (had it for about 6 months), I don't think there's anything wrong with it, I really think it's the motherboard. I had this problem once before a long time ago, but it went away and didn't happen again until now. Since that time, I've had to RMA the motherboard for a separate issue, so the RIVE I have now isn't even the same one as it was before -- but it's exhibiting the same behavior now. And this time it's gotten worse, I haven't been able to boot my system for 3 days now.
> 
> Any ideas? Has anybody seen or heard of this before?


this usually happens to me with the RIVE, but it only happens if I overclock the ram. and the ram is not stable, I have to hold the MEM Reset Button on the mobo for it to able to stop turning on and off by itself. so other then that that's the only time my mobo does that to me. hope this help


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> this usually happens to me with the RIVE, but it only happens if I overclock the ram. and the ram is not stable, I have to hold the MEM Reset Button on the mobo for it to able to stop turning on and off by itself. so other then that that's the only time my mobo does that to me. hope this help


Thank you, but wouldn't clearing the CMOS using the button on the back or removing the battery and letting the power drain do the same thing as resetting the memory? My ram is only "overclocked" to the XMP settings, nothing fancy.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Thank you, but wouldn't clearing the CMOS using the button on the back or removing the battery and letting the power drain do the same thing as resetting the memory? My ram is only "overclocked" to the XMP settings, nothing fancy.


oh ok, do you have the latest bios 4804 on ur RIVE.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> oh ok, do you have the latest bios 4804 on ur RIVE.


Yes, I do


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Yes, I do


I would try another power supply if you have one laying around, and if that doesn't work. I would RMA the mobo.


----------



## gdubc

But he said it is a different board and power supply doing it now. Is it the same ram? Maybe check with some other ram?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> But he said it is a different board and power supply doing it now. Is it the same ram? Maybe check with some other ram?


It is the same RAM, but it has passed ramtest numerous times. And like I said, the ram isn't overclocked to anything fancy -- I keep it at the XMP settings (set manually) for 24/7 oc.

My suspicion is that this is something that is endemic to the RIVE, which would explain why it has happened with 2 different mobos. However, if that were the case I would think others would have seen this before, and that doesn't seem to be the case.

The only separating factor is that I didn't see this behavior in my original aircooled build, it only started happening after I moved the system into a new chassis and installed custom wc. But I don't see how that could possibly have an electrical effect on the system's ability to POST. Not a drop of water ever got in the system, and as I said before, once it finally POSTs, it runs like clockwork -- it's just getting past that initial "power on" that seems to be a problem (which seems to me like an electrical issue, which brings us back to the mobo, dont you think?)

It's particularly vexing, as I've already had to RMA the RIVE twice... I'd really rather not have to disassemble my rather complicated system and break down my watercooling loop every few months. It kinda sucks having a ridiculously high end gaming system and wishing I had a basic $300 laptop that just worked when I want it to.


----------



## Kimir

Weird, I have two RIVE and this does happen to me when memory OC fail (like too tight timings) but I just hit clear CMOS and the back and load back a stable profile to start with without issue.


----------



## chrisnyc75

So, there seems to be some consensus that this is the behavior caused by a failed memory oc; but since resetting CMOS doesn't correct it for me, and since my memory is not oc'ed (or at least, the oc it is set to generally works and seems unrelated to this problem), perhaps it's safe to say that whatever electrical/system failure a failed ram oc causes is the same electrical/system failure I'm having, just not from the memory oc.

At least that might give me a talking point to work with Asus tech support on.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what cpu are you using? and what mhz are you trying to obtain. (then again if you have issues with mem oc the even xmp the mobo should reset it to the IC's default clock which shouldn't bother the memory controller)

did you try with just one dimm filled?

could be cpu... I had similar issues on a z87 fixed when I got a different cpu

but if you want a plug n play board overclocking mobos aren't for you, end of the day they are touchy


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what cpu are you using? and what mhz are you trying to obtain. (then again if you have issues with mem oc the even xmp the mobo should reset it to the IC's default clock which shouldn't bother the memory controller)
> 
> did you try with just one dimm filled?
> 
> could be cpu... I had similar issues on a z87 fixed when I got a different cpu
> 
> but if you want a plug n play board overclocking mobos aren't for you, end of the day they are touchy


I have a 4930K now as indicated in my forum sig. My oc is 100% stable, though. And beyond that, the video I posted earlier was a completely different processor (3820).

I'm not looking for a "plug & play" board (did you look at my system? LOL), I've put in my hours overclocking & stability testing, believe me. But I would like my stable overclock to POST (or at least give me a failure code on the onboard digital display). In the absence of that, I really have nothing to go on.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

corrupted bios chip


----------



## Kimir

If this is the case, then flashing it back should revive the board, unless the bios chip is damaged.


----------



## xarot

If you are still unable to POST, I would remove all RAM sticks but one (or remove that as well and put it again the the A1 slot). Sometimes this can make the BIOS settings to reset unless the BIOS has corrupted as others said.


----------



## Maximization

2 bios chips on rive, try the other


----------



## funkmetal

Well, I guess its time for me to leave this club.With all the issues I've been having with my RIVE lately I decided to get a X79 Sabretooth to see if I have any better luck.


----------



## chrisnyc75

I'm just about there myself. Going to take some time this weekend to try to figure out what the heck is wrong with mine now, and if I can't figure it out I'm going to have to decide whether I RMA it *again* or just buy another board. I love the features, and Asus support has been good to me, but I just can't have to break down my entire system and RMA the motherboard every 2 months. It's a $400 motherboard, it should just work.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I have a 4930K now as indicated in my forum sig. My oc is 100% stable, though. And beyond that, the video I posted earlier was a completely different processor (3820).
> 
> I'm not looking for a "plug & play" board (did you look at my system? LOL), I've put in my hours overclocking & stability testing, believe me. But I would like my stable overclock to POST (or at least give me a failure code on the onboard digital display). In the absence of that, I really have nothing to go on.


Had this exact problem with a used R4F I had bought. Power to mobo, no debug , no post, all components good from previous build. As H-C said, you need a new bios chip. $15 bios chip from ebay and all is good.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Well, I guess its time for me to leave this club.With all the issues I've been having with my RIVE lately I decided to get a X79 Sabretooth to see if I have any better luck.


Sabertooth is a backward step . I couldn't get the clocks outta it that I can with RIVE / R4F


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I'm just about there myself. Going to take some time this weekend to try to figure out what the heck is wrong with mine now, and if I can't figure it out I'm going to have to decide whether I RMA it *again* or just buy another board. I love the features, and Asus support has been good to me, but I just can't have to break down my entire system and RMA the motherboard every 2 months. It's a $400 motherboard, it should just work.


Bios chip or chips dude


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Bios chip or chips dude


I see you're experiencing the difference between clocking that crazy 3930k and the 4930K. Bit of a different beast, eh?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I see you're experiencing the difference between clocking that crazy 3930k and the 4930K. Bit of a different beast, eh?


Yep its that different I pulled it out and put in the spare 3930k . What a disappointment AND $670AU









Gonna go a 3970X or whatever








But I thought I needed this instead.......



67" 4K Currrvvvyyy Sammy Frothin bro


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep its that different I pulled it out and put in the spare 3930k . What a disappointment AND $670AU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go a 3970X or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought I needed this instead.......
> 
> 
> 
> 67" 4K Currrvvvyyy Sammy Frothin bro


If you can get 3930/60/70 @ 5.2 or above, you're going to be happier for sure. That is one beautiful piece of tech. That screen has to be amazing!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> If you can get 3930/60/70 @ 5.2 or above, you're going to be happier for sure. That is one beautiful piece of tech. That screen has to be amazing!


Yes it is simply AMAZING........ and I will be happier once I start benching again ...... but ive been kinda sidetracked a bit lately
http://www.overclock.net/t/367058/aussie-ocn-hot-tub/47540_20#post_22416976


----------



## fireedo

I want to join!

http://valid.x86.fr/16dtwj

replacing my MSI X79 GD45 Plus


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Bios chip or chips dude


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Had this exact problem with a used R4F I had bought. Power to mobo, no debug , no post, all components good from previous build. As H-C said, you need a new bios chip. $15 bios chip from ebay and all is good.


Ok, but how would BOTH bios chips "go bad" simultaneously for no apparent reason? I almost never even use the secondary chip. Today I flashed the secondary one to a clean bios image just in case it had somehow gotten corrupted, but it had no effect -- the flash was successful, but the behavior upon powering on the system is exactly the same. What could reasonably cause BOTH chips to simultaneously "fail" so that I get this behavior all of a sudden with no obvious/apparent cause? And if they were corrupted or burnt out, would I even be able to flash them successfully? (which I did)

I removed all sticks of ram and attempted to boot with just 1 stick with each in sequence, no effect. I've turned off each gpu, to try booting with just 1 at a time, no effect. I examined the on-board led indicators closely, while the onboard LCD display does not light up at all, the Voltiminder & QLEDs do. During the momentary attempt to power on/post, the 1st and 5th LEDs at the Voltiminder LED points are lit -- I believe these correspond with Vcore & DRAM_AB. They both light instantly at power on and remain lit constantly for the 1 second before the whole system loses power and goes dark. The QLEDs light & then turn off in sequence rapidly from top to bottom (boot device, vga, dram, cpu), but the very bottom LED labeled "VTTDDR CD" on the board itself (which isn't detailed in the manual?) is lit when the system loses power - I'm not sure if it just happens to lose power at the moment these indicators are cycled on or if they are trying to tell me that Vcore, dram, &/or VTT aren't getting sufficient (any?) power.

As a last resort of desperation I'm going to pull out my spare power supply and swap out the connections as best I can just to see if I can get the system to power on long enough to post with a different power supply. Failing that, I'm leaning toward biting the bullet and ordering a Gigabyte or EVGA board and rebuilding the whole thing with a different brand. Because I've been through this three times already with 3 different RIVEs and 2 different power supplies, my gut tells me there's something inherent to the build/design of the RIVE that is breaking down over and over and it's just going to happen again even if I RMA this board and get yet another one.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

hundred of people have rives and don't experience the issue you are experiencing.. I doubt its the mobo...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Bios chip or chips dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Had this exact problem with a used R4F I had bought. Power to mobo, no debug , no post, all components good from previous build. As H-C said, you need a new bios chip. $15 bios chip from ebay and all is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but how would BOTH bios chips "go bad" simultaneously for no apparent reason? I almost never even use the secondary chip. Today I flashed the secondary one to a clean bios image just in case it had somehow gotten corrupted, but it had no effect -- the flash was successful, but the behavior upon powering on the system is exactly the same. What could reasonably cause BOTH chips to simultaneously "fail" so that I get this behavior all of a sudden with no obvious/apparent cause? And if they were corrupted or burnt out, would I even be able to flash them successfully? (which I did)
> 
> I removed all sticks of ram and attempted to boot with just 1 stick with each in sequence, no effect. I've turned off each gpu, to try booting with just 1 at a time, no effect. I examined the on-board led indicators closely, while the onboard LCD display does not light up at all, the Voltiminder & QLEDs do. During the momentary attempt to power on/post, the 1st and 5th LEDs at the Voltiminder LED points are lit -- I believe these correspond with Vcore & DRAM_AB. They both light instantly at power on and remain lit constantly for the 1 second before the whole system loses power and goes dark. The QLEDs light & then turn off in sequence rapidly from top to bottom (boot device, vga, dram, cpu), but the very bottom LED labeled "VTTDDR CD" on the board itself (which isn't detailed in the manual?) is lit when the system loses power - I'm not sure if it just happens to lose power at the moment these indicators are cycled on or if they are trying to tell me that Vcore, dram, &/or VTT aren't getting sufficient (any?) power.
> 
> As a last resort of desperation I'm going to pull out my spare power supply and swap out the connections as best I can just to see if I can get the system to power on long enough to post with a different power supply. Failing that, I'm leaning toward biting the bullet and ordering a Gigabyte or EVGA board and rebuilding the whole thing with a different brand. Because I've been through this three times already with 3 different RIVEs and 2 different power supplies, my gut tells me there's something inherent to the build/design of the RIVE that is breaking down over and over and it's just going to happen again even if I RMA this board and get yet another one.
Click to expand...

BIOS don't get corrupted by itself. There are only two ways BIOS can get corrupted; 1) during flashing BIOS & 2) BIOS chip faulty/damage. When problem/issue occurred out of nowhere, flashing BIOS as a part of troubleshooting is really really bad idea. You only make things worst & you won't be able to identify the original problem.

I don't recommend Gigabyte. If you must, maybe EVGA or Asrock. Why don't you get ASUS P9X79 motherboard instead?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> hundred of people have rives and don't experience the issue you are experiencing.. I doubt its the mobo...


If the problem hadn't recurred enough times already that I've systematically ruled out everything else it could be that's the only conclusion I can come to, though. I just finished testing it with my spare psu, exact same behavior.

So, if it's not the ram, psu, or gpu's, the only other thing that could possibly cause the whole system to simply lose power and fail before it even attempts to post would be the motherboard. It hasn't even querried the hard drive(s) at the point that it fails, and it's not getting to the point of attempting to power up any peripherals. It powers on just long enough to make the fans & lights that are powered directly by the psu begin to power up, then just loses power and shuts down before it even attempts to read the bios. I can't figure any way that can be anything but an electrical failure on the motherboard itself. Perhaps it's a specific incompatibility with another piece of hardware in my specific system that causes this to keep happening on multiple RIVEs, but at this point I'm just over it. I love building & tweaking PCs, but breaking down & rebuilding my whole system every 2 months is getting old.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BIOS don't get corrupted by itself. There are only two ways BIOS can get corrupted; 1) during flashing BIOS & 2) BIOS chip faulty/damage. When problem/issue occurred out of nowhere, flashing BIOS as a part of troubleshooting is really really bad idea. You only make things worst & you won't be able to identify the original problem.
> 
> I don't recommend Gigabyte. If you must, maybe EVGA or Asrock. Why don't you get ASUS P9X79 motherboard instead?


I agree about flashing the bios as part of troubleshooting, that's why I held out all week and only tonight tried it as a last resort. In any case, I only flashed the second chip, I left the first/primary as it was so I *could* continue troubleshooting if I felt inclined. At this point, though, I don't see anything else I can try. It hasn't powered on in a week, and all attempts to isolate a problem OTHER THAN the motherboard itself have failed. At this point I think my only option is to RMA it & sell the replacement and buy a RIVB or EVGA Dark instead.

Thanks all for your help, though. If anybody has any other last minute suggestions I'm still open to 'em.


----------



## alancsalt

Have you tried assembling it outside the case?.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have you tried assembling it outside the case?.


I haven't, but how would that make any difference?


----------



## alancsalt

It rules out an in case short. I've had PCs that won't boot, assembled them outside the case, and they boot. I've been lucky enough that the reassembly has always worked for me, and I've never found the actual "short".

It is an old trick, and has worked for me a couple of times.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It rules out an in case short. I've had PCs that won't boot, assembled them outside the case, and they boot. I've been lucky enough that the reassembly has always worked for me, and I've never found the actual "short".
> 
> It is an old trick, and has worked for me a couple of times.


Wise words from a wise senior modd


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It rules out an in case short. I've had PCs that won't boot, assembled them outside the case, and they boot. I've been lucky enough that the reassembly has always worked for me, and I've never found the actual "short".
> 
> It is an old trick, and has worked for me a couple of times.


Hmm, interesting. Come to think of it, the first incidence of this problem was after I rebuilt in my current chassis; however, I've rebuilt it twice since then, so if that's it it would have to be something inherent in the design of the chassis that keeps recurring even after rebuilding (with no changes to positioning or layout). I'll give it some thought, though at this point I think I'm more likely to eat the cost of reassembling with a new motherboard -- the only thing less appealing than breaking down & rebuilding my system would be if doing so didn't fix the problem. At that point, I think I'd just head to the Apple store and pick up a nice idiot-proof iMac. lol

Thanks for the tip, though - every insight helps.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Hmm, interesting. Come to think of it, the first incidence of this problem was after I rebuilt in my current chassis; however, I've rebuilt it twice since then, so if that's it it would have to be something inherent in the design of the chassis that keeps recurring even after rebuilding (with no changes to positioning or layout). I'll give it some thought, though at this point I think I'm more likely to eat the cost of reassembling with a new motherboard -- the only thing less appealing than breaking down & rebuilding my system would be if doing so didn't fix the problem. At that point, I think I'd just head to the Apple store and pick up a nice idiot-proof iMac. lol
> 
> Thanks for the tip, though - every insight helps.


If you got to disassemble to rma, might as well try booting outside the case anyway. And trying a new bios chip is only $15 and a 3day wait.
RMA = weeks of waiting Everybody, but H-C thought my mobo was dead and needed rma. I'm glad I tried the bios chip. Just saying.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> If the problem hadn't recurred enough times already that I've systematically ruled out everything else it could be that's the only conclusion I can come to, though. I just finished testing it with my spare psu, exact same behavior.
> 
> So, if it's not the ram, psu, or gpu's, the only other thing that could possibly cause the whole system to simply lose power and fail before it even attempts to post would be the motherboard. It hasn't even querried the hard drive(s) at the point that it fails, and it's not getting to the point of attempting to power up any peripherals. It powers on just long enough to make the fans & lights that are powered directly by the psu begin to power up, then just loses power and shuts down before it even attempts to read the bios. I can't figure any way that can be anything but an electrical failure on the motherboard itself. Perhaps it's a specific incompatibility with another piece of hardware in my specific system that causes this to keep happening on multiple RIVEs, but at this point I'm just over it. I love building & tweaking PCs, but breaking down & rebuilding my whole system every 2 months is getting old.
> I agree about flashing the bios as part of troubleshooting, that's why I held out all week and only tonight tried it as a last resort. In any case, I only flashed the second chip, I left the first/primary as it was so I *could* continue troubleshooting if I felt inclined. At this point, though, I don't see anything else I can try. It hasn't powered on in a week, and all attempts to isolate a problem OTHER THAN the motherboard itself have failed. At this point I think my only option is to RMA it & sell the replacement and buy a RIVB or EVGA Dark instead.
> 
> Thanks all for your help, though. If anybody has any other last minute suggestions I'm still open to 'em.


I dunno man have you considered it might be your CPU? I had a few 4770Ks do that to me and swapping cpus fixed it
I know haswells are another beast but I mean you have tried everything else..

what if you go out get a evga dark or whatever and same issue occurs... just sayin. you'd be pretty pissed
\

now on what alancsalt said.. if installed an extra mobo standoff I think that could do it(create a short)\

I mean you said you went through 3 rives and had the same problem... I can't beleive the rive are that reliably unreliable


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> If you got to disassemble to rma, might as well try booting outside the case anyway. And trying a new bios chip is only $15 and a 3day wait.
> RMA = weeks of waiting Everybody, but H-C thought my mobo was dead and needed rma. I'm glad I tried the bios chip. Just saying.


It's very good advice, I don't have a spare graphics card laying around that I could use in a quickie "makeshift testbench" assembly, but maybe I'll run by BestBuy tomorrow and see if they have some $20 jobbie that would do the trick. Either way, though, I've decided I'm definitely replacing the RIVE now, so the important point is that I'll examine the standoffs and be mindful when seating the new motherboard just in case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno man have you considered it might be your CPU? I had a few 4770Ks do that to me and swapping cpus fixed it
> I know haswells are another beast but I mean you have tried everything else..
> 
> what if you go out get a evga dark or whatever and same issue occurs... just sayin. you'd be pretty pissed
> 
> now on what alancsalt said.. if installed an extra mobo standoff I think that could do it(create a short)\
> 
> I mean you said you went through 3 rives and had the same problem... I can't beleive the rive are that reliably unreliable


I realize there is a slight chance it could be my cpu, but the only way to rule that out entirely is to test another cpu and/or motherboard, and I don't have a spare LGA2011 cpu or motherboard lying around. So, I'm gonna play the odds and wager that my cpu didn't inexplicably melt one day when I wasn't looking. I've treated it gingerly, it's never been over 1.4v or anywhere near 70c.

Upon closer inspection of the mobo today, I'm not so sure they sent me a new one the last time I RMA'ed, it's quite possible they just slapped a modified serial number sticker on the same board with a couple new bios chips in it and sent it back to me. If that is indeed the case, then I'm pretty sure what I'm seeing now is the final stage in a long degradation process of some electrical relay or circuit in the board, and where it used to "stutter" once in a while, now it's blown entirely.

My loop is draining now, going to start disassembling the system later this afternoon. Once I get the loop out I can pull out the chip and give it a look, if I see any signs of discoloration etc I may just pick up a new 4820K while I'm at it -- I can always RMA or sell whichever mobo and/or cpu doesn't end up in my revised "repair" build (now renamed from "Project: YOLO 2013" to "Project: Money Pit, now & forever" LOL)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> It's very good advice, I don't have a spare graphics card laying around that I could use in a quickie "makeshift testbench" assembly, but maybe I'll run by BestBuy tomorrow and see if they have some $20 jobbie that would do the trick. Either way, though, I've decided I'm definitely replacing the RIVE now, so the important point is that I'll examine the standoffs and be mindful when seating the new motherboard just in case.
> I realize there is a slight chance it could be my cpu, but the only way to rule that out entirely is to test another cpu and/or motherboard, and I don't have a spare LGA2011 cpu or motherboard lying around. So, I'm gonna play the odds and wager that my cpu didn't inexplicably melt one day when I wasn't looking. I've treated it gingerly, it's never been over 1.4v or anywhere near 70c.
> 
> Upon closer inspection of the mobo today, I'm not so sure they sent me a new one the last time I RMA'ed, it's quite possible they just slapped a modified serial number sticker on the same board with a couple new bios chips in it and sent it back to me. If that is indeed the case, then I'm pretty sure what I'm seeing now is the final stage in a long degradation process of some electrical relay or circuit in the board, and where it used to "stutter" once in a while, now it's blown entirely.
> 
> My loop is draining now, going to start disassembling the system later this afternoon. Once I get the loop out I can pull out the chip and give it a look, if I see any signs of discoloration etc I may just pick up a new 4820K while I'm at it -- I can always RMA or sell whichever mobo and/or cpu doesn't end up in my revised "repair" build (now renamed from "Project: YOLO 2013" to "Project: Money Pit, now & forever" LOL)


If its rma and the same board yeah i wouldn't doubt it..
depending on when you rma'd they might not have had anymore around for an advanced. I got shafted with my rma. they fixed the dimm problem so atleast I should (baring the failure of my misconnected 4pin cpu power) still be able to use it for overclocking and eventuall LN2 when I upgrade to x99

honestly I am not as big of an asus fan as I used to be after owning a rive and dealing with mobo rma section..
I will continue to buy their GPUs as that branch treats me well for warrantys (replaced my gtx680 topthat just had a messed up fan with a brand new, (more or less)cherry picked, card.(does 1300 pretty easy in 3dmark without any mods or watercooling)


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> If its rma and the same board yeah i wouldn't doubt it..
> depending on when you rma'd they might not have had anymore around for an advanced. I got shafted with my rma. they fixed the dimm problem so atleast I should (baring the failure of my misconnected 4pin cpu power) still be able to use it for overclocking and eventuall LN2 when I upgrade to x99
> 
> honestly I am not as big of an asus fan as I used to be after owning a rive and dealing with mobo rma section..
> I will continue to buy their GPUs as that branch treats me well for warrantys (replaced my gtx680 topthat just had a messed up fan with a brand new, (more or less)cherry picked, card.(does 1300 pretty easy in 3dmark without any mods or watercooling)


I'm still a fan in that there's not a lot of competition at the advanced level of the Rampage boards. It's a brilliantly engineered piece of hardware and an even more impressive bios/uefi... but I think maybe it's precisely BECAUSE it's so advanced/complex that they're prone to hardware problems. When it came time today to decide what my replacement board was going to be, it really came down to either RIVB, EVGA Dark, MSI, Gigabyte, or ASRock. I ruled out Gigabyte first as I've heard too many reports of their bios not being properly optimized for IB-e overclocking. Then I ruled out ASRock because a) I don't know anything about them, and 2) their high end option is pricier than I was willing to go. So that left EVGA, MSI, or another Asus. In the end, even though I suspect much of the circuit board and electrical hardware on the RIVB is similar if not identical to the RIVE, I'm hoping that by the time the redesign happened they had ironed out the imperfections in the RIVE. I coulda gone with EVGA, but similar to you, I love EVGA for their graphics cards, but I'm not sure I'm ready to trust them with the foundation of my "YOLO" dream build.

*edit: for the record, I can very close to going with a P9X79, mostly because my P55xxx (x58 board) served me well without a SINGLE crash or hardware failure for nearly 5 years. But at the end of the day, I just couldn't "downgrade" from the RIVE in this particular system. I designed & built this one to be the best of the best (*when it will turn on, that is.







lol)

So RIVB it is. I'll be rebuilding some time next week. Thanks for all the input/advice, hopefully this is the last of my RIVE RMA saga. I'd really REALLY appreciate if after I paintstakingly reassemble my system, rebuild my wc loop, leak test, overclock & stability test and declare my 2014 rebuild/repair complete I won't have to break down the entire build again until it's time to plan a new system with Broadwell-e or the like in a couple of years.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I'm still a fan in that there's not a lot of competition at the advanced level of the Rampage boards. It's a brilliantly engineered piece of hardware and an even more impressive bios/uefi... but I think maybe it's precisely BECAUSE it's so advanced/complex that they're prone to hardware problems. When it came time today to decide what my replacement board was going to be, it really came down to either RIVB, EVGA Dark, MSI, Gigabyte, or ASRock. I ruled out Gigabyte first as I've heard too many reports of their bios not being properly optimized for IB-e overclocking. Then I ruled out ASRock because a) I don't know anything about them, and 2) their high end option is pricier than I was willing to go. So that left EVGA, MSI, or another Asus. In the end, even though I suspect much of the circuit board and electrical hardware on the RIVB is similar if not identical to the RIVE, I'm hoping that by the time the redesign happened they had ironed out the imperfections in the RIVE. I coulda gone with EVGA, but similar to you, I love EVGA for their graphics cards, but I'm not sure I'm ready to trust them with the foundation of my "YOLO" dream build.
> 
> *edit: for the record, I can very close to going with a P9X79, mostly because my P55xxx (x58 board) served me well without a SINGLE crash or hardware failure for nearly 5 years. But at the end of the day, I just couldn't "downgrade" from the RIVE in this particular system. I designed & built this one to be the best of the best (*when it will turn on, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol)
> 
> So RIVB it is. I'll be rebuilding some time next week. Thanks for all the input/advice, hopefully this is the last of my RIVE RMA saga. I'd really REALLY appreciate if after I paintstakingly reassemble my system, rebuild my wc loop, leak test, overclock & stability test and declare my 2014 rebuild/repair complete I won't have to break down the entire build again until it's time to plan a new system with Broadwell-e or the like in a couple of years.


What was the stability issue you had with RIVE ? I had only one issue and was resolved easy by uninstalling the Intel Sata Drivers and just using Microsoft sata drivers.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I'm still a fan in that there's not a lot of competition at the advanced level of the Rampage boards. It's a brilliantly engineered piece of hardware and an even more impressive bios/uefi... but I think maybe it's precisely BECAUSE it's so advanced/complex that they're prone to hardware problems. When it came time today to decide what my replacement board was going to be, it really came down to either RIVB, EVGA Dark, MSI, Gigabyte, or ASRock. I ruled out Gigabyte first as I've heard too many reports of their bios not being properly optimized for IB-e overclocking. Then I ruled out ASRock because a) I don't know anything about them, and 2) their high end option is pricier than I was willing to go. So that left EVGA, MSI, or another Asus. In the end, even though I suspect much of the circuit board and electrical hardware on the RIVB is similar if not identical to the RIVE, I'm hoping that by the time the redesign happened they had ironed out the imperfections in the RIVE. I coulda gone with EVGA, but similar to you, I love EVGA for their graphics cards, but I'm not sure I'm ready to trust them with the foundation of my "YOLO" dream build.
> 
> *edit: for the record, I can very close to going with a P9X79, mostly because my P55xxx (x58 board) served me well without a SINGLE crash or hardware failure for nearly 5 years. But at the end of the day, I just couldn't "downgrade" from the RIVE in this particular system. I designed & built this one to be the best of the best (*when it will turn on, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol)
> 
> So RIVB it is. I'll be rebuilding some time next week. Thanks for all the input/advice, hopefully this is the last of my RIVE RMA saga. I'd really REALLY appreciate if after I paintstakingly reassemble my system, rebuild my wc loop, leak test, overclock & stability test and declare my 2014 rebuild/repair complete I won't have to break down the entire build again until it's time to plan a new system with Broadwell-e or the like in a couple of years.


ASRock is atleast as good as asus if not better

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494379/for-sale-asrock-x79-extreme-11-memory


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a fan in that there's not a lot of competition at the advanced level of the Rampage boards. It's a brilliantly engineered piece of hardware and an even more impressive bios/uefi... but I think maybe it's precisely BECAUSE it's so advanced/complex that they're prone to hardware problems.
> 
> 
> When it came time today to decide what my replacement board was going to be, it really came down to either RIVB, EVGA Dark, MSI, Gigabyte, or ASRock. *I ruled out Gigabyte first as I've heard too many reports of their bios not being properly optimized for IB-e overclocking. Then I ruled out ASRock because a)
> *:


The UP4 board gigabyte looks cool but dont clock in general and only on 100 strap flat out getting [email protected] and Asrock sata ports used to drop out on me . Especially when running in Raid 0








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about them, and 2) their high end option is pricier than I was willing to go. So that left EVGA, MSI, or another Asus. In the end, even though I suspect much of the circuit board and electrical hardware on the RIVB is similar if not identical to the RIVE, I'm hoping that by the time the redesign happened they had ironed out the imperfections in the RIVE. I coulda gone with EVGA, but similar to you, I love EVGA for their graphics cards, but I'm not sure I'm ready to trust them with the foundation of my "YOLO" dream build.
> 
> *edit: for the record, I can very close to going with a P9X79, mostly because my P55xxx (x58 board) served me well without a SINGLE crash or hardware failure for nearly 5 years. But at the end of the day, I just couldn't "downgrade" from the RIVE in this particular system. I designed & built this one to be the best of the best (*when it will turn on, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol)
> 
> So RIVB it is. I'll be rebuilding some time next week. Thanks for all the input/advice, hopefully this is the last of my RIVE RMA saga. I'd really REALLY appreciate if after I paintstakingly reassemble my system, rebuild my wc loop, leak test, overclock & stability test and declare my 2014 rebuild/repair complete I won't have to break down the entire build again until it's time to plan a new system with Broadwell-e or the like in a couple of years


Just dropped the cash on a 3970X and some platinum ram .......... gonna start o' clockin again this week end hopefully


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What was the stability issue you had with RIVE ? I had only one issue and was resolved easy by uninstalling the Intel Sata Drivers and just using Microsoft sata drivers.


It wasn't so much a "stability issue" as a series of ongoing electrical issues. The initial post detailing my recent headache is a few pages back (the kind folks here have been great helping me troubleshoot the problem for the past week). If it had been a functional problem (i.e. driver conflict, corrupted bios image, etc) I could have worked through it. There's just not much you can do when the system flat out refuses to power on.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/8900#post_22402355

It's been stable since day 1 -- when it powers up at all, that is. In the end, my suspicion is that through all 3 RMAs, they've just been sending me back the same board with a new transistor or bios chip, so it works like a charm for a while until the underlying problem returns. It's just been a progressive degradation of some electrical bit of the physical board itself until finally, a couple of weeks ago, it just flat out stopped working altogether. After I break down my system and rebuild it with a different mobo, I'm going to call Asus and [hopefully] set up another RMA and demand that they send me a replacement board, not the same one with a new transistor or whatever. Then I'll just ebay the replacement board to offset the cost of a new RIVB.

Unless of course the problem somehow actually turns out to be something other than the RIVE, at which point I'll be back at square one $500 poorer. But let's not even think about that, because at that point I may be inclined to part out the whole system and just get a iPad instead. LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The UP4 board gigabyte looks cool but dont clock in general and only on 100 strap flat out getting [email protected] and Asrock sata ports used to drop out on me . Especially when running in Raid 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped the cash on a 3970X and some platinum ram .......... gonna start o' clockin again this week end hopefully


Yeah, that's why I decided against Gigabyte. I understand that it was a solid competitor with the RIVE for SB-e, but being that I got semi-lucky with a decent 4930K (runs 4.6ghz cool as a cucumber 24/7; 4.7ghz for benching right around 1.4v - which I suspect could tightened up to be 24/7 solid once I'm no longer plagued by mobo electrical issues beyond my control). I didn't exactly hit the "silicon powerball", but I got lucky enough that it would be a shame to pair it with a board that isn't IB-e optimized.

Congrats on the new chip -- if you need a mobo for it I'll have a shiny new RMA replacement RIVE up for grabs very soon. LOL


----------



## UNOE

Yeah if they sending you same board back it's hard to tell. Almost sounds like small water leak though since it's fine for awhile. But may very well be board is frying something each time. All these manufactures should be sending a new board back on a second RMA. They waist the customers money on there on time and money trying to patch a patch of a patch.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The UP4 board gigabyte looks cool but dont clock in general and only on 100 strap flat out getting [email protected] and Asrock sata ports used to drop out on me . Especially when running in Raid 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped the cash on a 3970X and some platinum ram .......... gonna start o' clockin again this week end hopefully


Well my SATA ports on my RIVE drop out too when the intel driver is installed. Especially in RAID 0. So not really sure why. I think my SATA on my board is happy because soon as I turn on RAID in bios or install a intel driver I have major issues. But overall I'm happy with my board and even though I seen this issue since day one it's no big deal to me been running windows and OSX dual booting for about 2 years now. With standard SATA drivers from both OS's and benchmarks on the SSD's are faster than when the driver was installed.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah if they sending you same board back it's hard to tell. Almost sounds like small water leak though since it's fine for awhile. But may very well be board is frying something each time.


The first incidence of the board refusing to power up at all was before my wc build, though I think the first time I saw this most recent behavior (momentary power followed by an almost instantaneous loss of power, repeat ad nauseum) was after I installed my loop. I'm pretty OCD about leak testing, though, and the only point in the system where the loop comes close enough to the board itself that a "microscopic" leak could directly contact a power relay or circuit is at the cpu block. I would think any moisture at that junction would cause a total system collapse and chip failure, rather than the "attempt" to power on followed by "no ignition" that I've been seeing.

Anyway, when I install the new board I'm probably going to break down the entire loop in order to flush out the blocks. If by some chance one of the fittings is somehow loose, hopefully reconnecting them all will fix it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if it was a water leak, you'd know. whatever liquid you are using would probably leave waterspots. But I mean people use LN2 all the time (some with relatively low protection.. anyways I have seen a puddle on a board near the cpu and it was working

I don't know about asrock's x79 board but their z87 and z97 OCF boards are pretty tits

mobo companies should atleast extensively test the mobos before they get shipped out.
I sent mine in with 3 issues and they only fixed one.
I mean they couldn't even check whether or not my sound was dead

might have been my fauult for NOT FILLING OUT 3 DIFFERENT RMA FORMS

pretty sure its out of warranty now that its a year and a half old...


----------



## chrisnyc75

Yeah, if it turned out to be a leak causing the issue I'd be shocked. If ever in my life I've been thorough and careful about ANYTHING it was putting a half gallon of water inside my computer. lol

I can't fault Asus for their support, they've been very helpful & accomodating, but this time I'm going to insist they send me a whole new board. 3 RMAs is enough, if the one I have now IS the original board, there's obviously something inherently wrong with it.

I guess problems like these are the price we pay for not being satisfied with the average iMac or Dell, right?







As my less tech savvy friends like to point out when this happens, their mac pretty much always just turns on when they push the button. haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> pretty sure its out of warranty now that its a year and a half old...


Depends on what brand it is. If it's a RIVE, I believe the standard warranty is 3 years. You shoul give them a call and check, they've always been very helpful in my experience.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah if they sending you same board back it's hard to tell. Almost sounds like small water leak though since it's fine for awhile. But may very well be board is frying something each time. *All these manufactures should be sending a new board back on a second RMA. They waist the customers money on there on time and money trying to patch a patch of a patch* .


That's what happened to me with the first 2 RIVE'S I got . Wasted a whole Saturday putting in and pulling out driving back and forth . Finally settled on this bran new one with 4206 bios . Last new one on the east coast of OZ at the time . They are EOL here now .


----------



## chrisnyc75

So, I just visited the ROG forum (which I used to frequent regularly but fell out of touch with a few months ago), and lo & behold there's a thread with several people experiencing the exact same issue I've been having. Ironically, when I first encountered this problem back in December nobody seemed to have a clue what I was talking about, nobody had ever seen this behavior before. Apparently now lots of people have. Several of the people reporting the problem have RIV Black, so whatever is endemic to the design that is causing this problem apparently persists in the RIVB as well.

And most ironic of all, I just got the email notification from newegg that my RIVB has shipped. Just minutes too late to cancel my order. LOL Oh well, here's hoping I get lucky and get a board that is problem free.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Dang that blows.. Its sad asus has all these problems on such expensive mobos


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Yeah, if it turned out to be a leak causing the issue I'd be shocked. If ever in my life I've been thorough and careful about ANYTHING it was putting a half gallon of water inside my computer. lol
> 
> I can't fault Asus for their support, they've been very helpful & accomodating, but this time I'm going to insist they send me a whole new board. 3 RMAs is enough, if the one I have now IS the original board, there's obviously something inherently wrong with it.
> 
> I guess problems like these are the price we pay for not being satisfied with the average iMac or Dell, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my less tech savvy friends like to point out when this happens, their mac pretty much always just turns on when they push the button. haha
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> pretty sure its out of warranty now that its a year and a half old...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what brand it is. If it's a RIVE, I believe the standard warranty is 3 years. _*You shoul give them a call and check, they've always been very helpful in my experience.*_
Click to expand...

ironic considering all the hate they get, but i also have to agree with this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> So, I just visited the ROG forum (which I used to frequent regularly but fell out of touch with a few months ago), and lo & behold there's a thread with several people experiencing the exact same issue I've been having. Ironically, when I first encountered this problem back in December nobody seemed to have a clue what I was talking about, nobody had ever seen this behavior before. Apparently now lots of people have. Several of the people reporting the problem have RIV Black, so whatever is endemic to the design that is causing this problem apparently persists in the RIVB as well.
> 
> And most ironic of all, I just got the email notification from newegg that my RIVB has shipped. Just minutes too late to cancel my order. LOL Oh well, here's hoping I get lucky and get a board that is problem free.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Dang that blows.. Its sad asus has all these problems on such expensive mobos


99% of the time we can work through them here !


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ironic considering all the hate they get, but i also have to agree with this
> 
> 99% of the time we can work through them here !


Well, just 5 or so years ago Asus "customer support" consisted of little more than a poorly designed web forum and FAQ in broken english. Thankfully, and much to their own benefit, since that time they've taken a page from the EVGA playbook and devoted notable resources & energy into direct-to-customer tech support and a very accomodating RMA replacement policy. I think the move to the ROG brand sort of required them to up their support (& P.R.) game. They've been very helpful and efficient every time I've dealt with them this past year. So, while I would prefer that my $400-$500 "top of the line" enthusiast overclockers motherboard didn't break down every few months, if it's going to anyway, and least I feel like I can rely on Asus to take care of me in the event that it happens again.

Honestly, in my book, the days of this level of customer service (i.e. EVGA, Asus, old school Newegg, Amazon, etc), the old model where the manufacturer built the product and then left everything to the consumer after that are done. If I'm gonna drop the price of a 2-door coupe on computer hardware, I make damn sure that the companies I'm buying from has a reputation for strong warranties, great tech support, and being accessible & responsive if I need to talk to somebody. That's basically how Newegg blew up to take over the tech marketplace for so many years (current practices aside) and how little tiny EVGA is such a strong competitor with manufacturers 10x their size. But I digress. Yeah, reports of bad service from Asus are outdated. They're good now. And if you do get bad service from them, Raja and a few others are very easy to find on these boards and always willing to help.

p.s. no disrespect to my friends over on the ROG board, but you guys were WAY more helpful in helping me diagnose this issue. When I brought this to the ROG board last year I was pretty much told it was either a bad stick of RAM or my motherboard needed to be RMA'ed. Both of which are true, but you guys gave me options for troubleshooting that I hadn't thought of. So thank you all for that.


----------



## BarboneNet

hi guys, can anyone give me a bios 0023 for rampage iv extreme? thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarboneNet*
> 
> hi guys, can anyone give me a bios 0023 for rampage iv extreme? thanks


Ok, here it is:

Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-0023.zip 4510k .zip file


Got it from here, 1st page:

*http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OverclockingCoolingModding/CPU/republic-gamers-lga2011-sujet_277158_72.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbios%2B0023%2Br4e%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D1144*

*Use at your own risk.*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay water and air chilled RIVE deskputer


----------



## Maximization

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC 3970x @ [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/kcsdfh


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quick scaring me with that voltage man!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I cant help myself








About to start full time benching .


----------



## MerkageTurk

Does the sonic radar work on the formula series?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Does the sonic radar work on the formula series?


No it does not


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Guys!!! There's a new BIOS Version 4901 for the ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME, on ASUS website. Thank Me Later


----------



## anubis1127

Thanks now.


----------



## Kimir

Thanks for letting us know, now I wonder what exactly have been done other than the usual description saying "Improve system stability."
@[email protected] sure can tell us more about it, right?


----------



## Maximization

i lost bluetooth, don't know if it was new bios


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i lost bluetooth, don't know if it was new bios


download the Bluetooth driver on the Asus Website.


----------



## Maximization

I did for both vista and win 8.1, no luck, I had a Bluetooth USB dongle, works fine


----------



## tatmMRKIV

hey what does intel LAN PXE OPM do?

I never enabled it and i see it often and just no idea what it does


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> hey what does intel LAN PXE OPM do?
> 
> I never enabled it and i see it often and just no idea what it does


Boot on lan, like Clonezilla and such, I use that daily at work to restore hdd images. it has many application (wiki)


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i lost bluetooth, don't know if it was new bios


----------



## Delphiwizard

The bluetooth is working here, device seems to use the Qualcomm Atheros Communications driver 8.0.1.241


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Did anyone else not know that in order to get x16/x8/x16 on 3-way card configurations you have to use the top 3 red slots only? Cuz if you use the bottom 2 reds, they both go to x8, but the top 2 can run x16/x8 with 2 cards in it...

I just figured that out today :-D been running x16/x8/x8 when testing TriFire/3-Way SLi all this time & didn't realize I could run x16/x8/x16... granted that means a sandwich-fest cooling wise, but meh, it's temporary, not for permanent/prolonged use... yet.

Installin' dem RC drivers now. Should be fun.

Also, am I the only one that's ever used the black slot for testing purposes? I've found it doesn't perform well at all with a beefy graphics card plugged in to it... tried it with HD 7970s before, as well as GTX 580s, and now more recently R9 290Xs, and it has a noticable performance difference even from being in a red slot at x8, let alone x16.


----------



## smartdroid

That info does come on the user manual...sometimes is not a bad idea to take a look at it









Regarding the black slots it's something i never did understand, i believe the bandwidth comes from the chipset and it's not direct linked to the cpu pci-e lanes. And that raises me some questions of how can some guys run a quadfire setup of 290X's in something as outdated as a AMD 990FX motherboard which only has 2 pci-e 2.0 16X...and apparently there a few in this forum doing just that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> That info does come on the user manual...sometimes is not a bad idea to take a look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the black slots it's something i never did understand, i believe the bandwidth comes from the chipset and it's not direct linked to the cpu pci-e lanes. And that raises me some questions of how can some guys run a quadfire setup of 290X's in something as outdated as a AMD 990FX motherboard which only has 2 pci-e 2.0 16X...and apparently there a few in this forum doing just that.


i am one of them and tbh i much prefer my 8350 to my 3930k for many reasons


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what reason could there possibly be?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Did anyone else not know that in order to get x16/x8/x16 on 3-way card configurations you have to use the top 3 red slots only? Cuz if you use the bottom 2 reds, they both go to x8, but the top 2 can run x16/x8 with 2 cards in it...
> 
> I just figured that out today :-D been running x16/x8/x8 when testing TriFire/3-Way SLi all this time & didn't realize I could run x16/x8/x16... granted that means a sandwich-fest cooling wise, but meh, it's temporary, not for permanent/prolonged use... yet.
> 
> Installin' dem RC drivers now. Should be fun.
> 
> Also, am I the only one that's ever used the black slot for testing purposes? I've found it doesn't perform well at all with a beefy graphics card plugged in to it... tried it with HD 7970s before, as well as GTX 580s, and now more recently R9 290Xs, and it has a noticable performance difference even from being in a red slot at x8, let alone x16.


use the PCIe lane simulator in the bios... literally thats what is for


----------



## Mega Man

more fun to play with, loads windows ( IE stuff i do daily ) much faster, more time to oc ( took ~ 2 hours to find max stable oc on intel ( not including the stressing, just playing in bios ) still fiddling with amd/ original oc took months

there are several others, but bottom line it will push 4 gpus fine, i dont get the same bench numbers, but there are def improvements going from 3 to 4 cards, in eyefinity


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> That info does come on the user manual...sometimes is not a bad idea to take a look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the black slots it's something i never did understand, i believe the bandwidth comes from the chipset and it's not direct linked to the cpu pci-e lanes.


Manuals are for sissies *insert troll face here lol*

Yeah, it behaves very stange the black slot does. For the likes of folding its fine, but for a gaming oriented setup I've found it can have a pretty noticeable performance hits compared to using all red slots.

By the time you get up to QuadFire though, the whole bottleneck is already so real that the difference between x8 and x16 3.0 really isn't that big a deal. I did some quadfire testing myself on my system since at the moment I have 4 290Xs total. It truly only shines in 4K/Multi monitor setups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what reason could there possibly be?
> use the PCIe lane simulator in the bios... literally thats what is for


Thats exactly how I discovered this, as I thought once you went to 3 cards it was x16/x8/x8 regardless of placement of cards.

Like I said though, the draw back of getting x16/x8/x16 bring the fact that the 3 cards are sandwiched is pretty big for those with air cooling like myself. Went from load temps in the mid 60s/low 70s to having two cards hit over 75C in some tests, 2hich for my system's airflow is hot lol


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> The bluetooth is working here, device seems to use the Qualcomm Atheros Communications driver 8.0.1.241


thanks for that!! The Asus driver page is a bit messy. *inb4someblametheuser


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Manuals are for sissies *insert troll face here lol*
> 
> Yeah, it behaves very stange the black slot does. For the likes of folding its fine, but for a gaming oriented setup I've found it can have a pretty noticeable performance hits compared to using all red slots.
> 
> By the time you get up to QuadFire though, the whole bottleneck is already so real that the difference between x8 and x16 3.0 really isn't that big a deal. I did some quadfire testing myself on my system since at the moment I have 4 290Xs total. It truly only shines in 4K/Multi monitor setups.
> Thats exactly how I discovered this, as I thought once you went to 3 cards it was x16/x8/x8 regardless of placement of cards.
> 
> Like I said though, the draw back of getting x16/x8/x16 bring the fact that the 3 cards are sandwiched is pretty big for those with air cooling like myself. Went from load temps in the mid 60s/low 70s to having two cards hit over 75C in some tests, 2hich for my system's airflow is hot lol


the two 16x slots are like 2 meters apart.

:EDIT: I water cool, but a superATX would be nice beans for gamers, entry level folders, and devs.

Not that I think any hardware rep is reading this old thread anymore. Got their hands full with all the behind curtain stuff of x99


----------



## BarboneNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ok, here it is:
> 
> Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-0023.zip 4510k .zip file
> 
> 
> Got it from here, 1st page:
> 
> *http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OverclockingCoolingModding/CPU/republic-gamers-lga2011-sujet_277158_72.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbios%2B0023%2Br4e%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D1144*
> 
> *Use at your own risk.*


thanks bro


----------



## Kimir

FYI, there is a bios 0024 if you didn't knew.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Is it in English ?


----------



## hotrod717

Anybody with good or bad experience with new bios 4901? Does it fix the memory divider issue at 2400mhz?


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anybody with good or bad experience with new bios 4901? Does it fix the memory divider issue at 2400mhz?


I don't think it does







.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> I don't think it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's been a known issue for some time. Wonder if they can?? Unfortunately updating your bios seems to be a gamble with Asus anymore, since it is such a issue to try and flash back to an earlier version.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Manuals are for sissies *insert troll face here lol*
> 
> Yeah, it behaves very stange the black slot does. For the likes of folding its fine, but for a gaming oriented setup I've found it can have a pretty noticeable performance hits compared to using all red slots.
> 
> By the time you get up to QuadFire though, the whole bottleneck is already so real that the difference between x8 and x16 3.0 really isn't that big a deal. I did some quadfire testing myself on my system since at the moment I have 4 290Xs total. It truly only shines in 4K/Multi monitor setups.
> Thats exactly how I discovered this, as I thought once you went to 3 cards it was x16/x8/x8 regardless of placement of cards.
> 
> Like I said though, the draw back of getting x16/x8/x16 bring the fact that the 3 cards are sandwiched is pretty big for those with air cooling like myself. Went from load temps in the mid 60s/low 70s to having two cards hit over 75C in some tests, 2hich for my system's airflow is hot lol


you can run x16 x 8 x16 with 1-4-7 the black slot is there for 3slot graphics cards in SLI
honestly its the only reason I didn't upgrade when the RIVbe rolled around
there are a few out there. they were done by asus and they were vmod compatible


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you can run x16 x 8 x16 with 1-4-7 the black slot is there for 3slot graphics cards in SLI
> honestly its the only reason I didn't upgrade when the RIVbe rolled around
> there are a few out there. they were done by asus and they were vmod compatible


What do you mean 1-4-7? You can't run x16 x8 x16 in 1-4-7. It's 1-3-5 or nothing. Any other layout involving slot 7 or 4 will result in x8 x8 on 2 of the 3 cards. I know cuz I've physically tried every single combination possible while trying to find the best arrangement cooling wise for my slots. Slot 7 is pinned for x8 only. Slot 5 is pinned for x16, only reduces to x8 if slot 7 is populated. The black slot is pinned for x8, and also runs horribly, at least for me anyway... could be something to do with the fact that it seems to have standard metal connectors, whereas all 4 red slots, both the x16 (1 & 5) and x8 (3 & 7) have gold connectors, I dunno.

I just know that using the black slot vs all red ones did give me a pretty noticable performance hit, and it actually fried the first board I got trying to use it, but that was probably a hardware fault.

But after fiddling around a lot, both with actually having the cards arranged pretty much every way possible, and with the PCI-E emulator, literally the only way to get x16 x8 x16 in a triple-card configuration is 1-3-5, as far as I can tell. I've tried every combination at some point recently with the R9 290Xs I have/had, 1-3-5, 1-3-7, 1-5-7, 1-4-7, only one that works in x16 x8 x16 is 1-3-5.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

oh well good I have ek water blocks then

my black slot doesn't give me any issues... ever


----------



## HoneyBadger84

If you're still running 680s that's likely why, they aren't choked x8 badnwidth slots like the 780 Ti/r9 290 series are. It's not a huge performance hit but x8 vs x16 is noticeable, especially at higher than 1x monitor resolutions.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

1-3-5 = 16-8-16

HoneyBadger what do you mean 780 are choked to 8x ? And how does the pci.e speed apply to monitor resolution?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

theres more data coming out of the card than the PCI-e slot can absorb at x8 rates

well he was saying the black slot causes all sorts of issues and I have no worse a time than I did when I was only using my primary slot..

nvm

its cuz I am using my red slot under the black slot right now.. I havent used black slot in a year since I sold my 3rd card.
and installed a waterblock on my primary

black slot is 4 and i am in 5 with card 2 because I am using 3slot cards and I wanted a lil breathing room


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> 1-3-5 = 16-8-16
> 
> HoneyBadger what do you mean 780 are choked to 8x ? And how does the pci.e speed apply to monitor resolution?


I mean simply put that 780 Tis & R9 290/290Xs do have a slight performance dip when they're on x8 slots instead of x16 slots. At least in my experience 290Xs definitely have a slight but noticable performance difference if you're running 3 cards in x16 x8 x8 vs x16 x8 x16. The slot throughput does come in to play when you're playing at monster resolutions (greater than 1 monitor, or 4K for instance) from what I've seen from a few benchmarking sites that did testing on it.

I can't really do testing on that aspect myself, since A: I only have 2 cards now, resold the others since I'm not planning to more-permanently use Eyefinity for a while yet & B: my max resolution is 1080p since I don't have said Eyefinity setup running currently.

I don't think the regular 780 runs in to this issue, as by the time you're getting up to resolutions that would notice a difference in x8 vs x16 it's performance is already pretty meh or it's frame buffer is near max so it starts sputtering like a potatogun.


----------



## BritishBob

So I've got a bit of an issue. Just installed the mobo+cpu and I cannot seem to get an output. I cannot use the top PCI-E lane due to the fact it's covered by my CPU cooler. Mobo debug seems to be stuck on 65.

Any ideas?

Lol found it....

Some of my super low profile samsung wonder ram wasn't in correctly... XD


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> So I've got a bit of an issue. Just installed the mobo+cpu and I cannot seem to get an output. I cannot use the top PCI-E lane due to the fact it's covered by my CPU cooler. Mobo debug seems to be stuck on 65.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Lol found it....
> 
> Some of my super low profile samsung wonder ram wasn't in correctly... XD


LOl, I've done that. Hopefully figured it out in 10 min. instead of an hour or so.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> LOl, I've done that. Hopefully figured it out in 10 min. instead of an hour or so.


Nope, took me about 2 hours. The mobo is from eBay so no manual ect. I had to go grab my laptop to get the manual. Then Error 65 is to do with the CPU. So I was sat scratching my head for a while. I think it was because a few of the sticks were sort of half in. Doesn't help the mobo came with bent pins, so I was really worried about them as well, but you start with the simple things first...

Would have pushed more on the ram, but damn that samsung ram is thin/flimsy.


----------



## Mega Man

mine always felt quality, love the black pcb too


----------



## tatmMRKIV

that stuff is good.. I have got some in the mail with just a bubblewrap envelope and they did great


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine always felt quality, love the black pcb too


Agreed, alas , I sold mine some time ago. They were a great set, although people crying about feeding 1.65v into them got quite annoying. Sometimes I wish we were on OCN, wait, we are. Lol!


----------



## BritishBob

Man, this thing really doesn't have an easy Restore to defaults button does it...

I ended up failing on a 5GHz 2400Mhz OC without even realising it... (Note I wanted stock)


----------



## Kevdog

Hit F5 when in bios for optimized defaults


----------



## BritishBob

Well now I have all the bugs ironed out and a few pages off the manual printed out, I might as well make it official....

Can I join.








http://valid.canardpc.com/7ehnu8


----------



## alancsalt

Trying to build something with looks... I did say "trying". My hat goes off to those who manage it, because it's not that easy... and you do need a better camera than this one....


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

what gpu´s is that ? Nice clean build btw!


----------



## alancsalt

atm, four gainward gtx 580 "GOOD" ....3930k in a RIVE .. it's all my older hardware in a new "case", unfinished..


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Gonna go all out modding it? Looks pretty epic as is. Might need some fans tho









Mucho jelouse of that d'frame!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I like the the H-frame and Sframe better. I mean D is nice but it doesn't seem like it'd be good for daily use.

well i dunno I used to like the D lot more..

(oh god out of context that is terrible)


----------



## alancsalt

Not "all out" - bit of a budget stretch already. There will be more fans, it's still under construction .... not planning a lot more changes ..

Can't find many other Inwin cases here in Australia..- only the H-frame mini ITX is available atm.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I am having the same issue. the s-frame and h-frame kingsized and the tou are really awesome but the kingsized is the only one that will fit a rive and it has no space for rads

I might try and get an s-frame or tou for the z97 build I am doing but I think I want more radiator room so that antec nineteen hundred red looks like a good case.

especially for it's price, quality and rad room. compared to the corsair 900D

thinking of using my 680s and buying a xspc kit for the z97 while I get some 290X lightnings


----------



## wermad

D-Frame is my favorite of the wild InWin cases. But I agree, its no way practical as a day-to-day case, especially with the dust management.

Awesome build though


----------



## alancsalt

high praise coming from you Wermad. i've seen your builds.









Probably the easiest way to clean this sculpture/frame is a change of hardware..


----------



## wermad

I hear datavac is great at clearing dust. Was gonna pick one up, but I'm going to get a CL accessory.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol i have a dimastech hard. I have no right to talk about dust.
Also the s frame is open air. It has a 360 bracket though


----------



## wermad

My case does accumulate some dust. There's a good light cover after ~ 4 months of use but I was able to dust off most of it in a recent haul-over. I looked at some demciflex filters, but they're pricey (and no guarantee dust free). I have a compressor so I'll put that to good use and blast it later on.



Recent shot, excuse the cables as I'm testing a controller.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, all my best hardware is in a Lian-Li T160, and that is a dust trap...

You've gone for Nvidia colors Wermad?.. I've generally gone for Asus mobo colors in all my builds ... red and black with a dash of white...

Hmmmmmm, Caselabs..









Maybe next time...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol I personally never saw what was so crazy about the caselab cases. I mean sure they look monolithic but at that price I am sure there are other options


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, all my best hardware is in a Lian-Li T160, and that is a dust trap...
> 
> You've gone for Nvidia colors Wermad?.. I've generally gone for Asus mobo colors in all my builds ... red and black with a dash of white...
> 
> Hmmmmmm, Caselabs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time...


Nah, green has been part of many of my previous builds. Went with amd this time to run five monitors as you can't do that with Nvidia.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Lol I personally never saw what was so crazy about the caselab cases. I mean sure they look monolithic but at that price I am sure there are other options


Actually, you can buy many good cases for the price of a high end CL. But, if you wanna put in as much wc as possible, there's no other







.


----------



## BritishBob

Man look at all this fancy WC stuff. I'm just sat here on my blowers...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Less trouble in some ways Bob.

I just tried to prime my system.. an exciting moment after all the assembly.. and the EK D5 Vario X-Top Plexi With Hungarian-Copy Pump started, growled/grinded, stopped, started, growled/grinded, stopped, started, growled/grinded.....aaaaaargh!

No warranty likely here in Australia considering we'd (my elecrician friend and I) cut the feed wires and tied them into a Terminal block. I spent the next hour disconnecting and getting it out without having to disconnect any other water...

Tested it pumping in and out of a rez. Same horrible noises, stopping and starting by itself with power feed still on. Looked up the only place that sells them - $150 - none in stock till 24th at the earliest. Fortunately I'd bought a Koolance 450S I hadn't used.(Same, but no speed adjustment.) Tested it..no problems. Took the Hungarian Lowara out of the EK plexi top and put the Koolance in. Tested it, no problems....

My electrician said he'd solder the wires and refit it tomorrow (3:30pm here now) Hopefully then I'll be able to get it up and running for the first time......:frustrating..


----------



## BritishBob

It's things like that that make me glad I stuck with air. If I wanted to go water i'd need a new case. Not doing that because i'm lazy. I still think WC is awesome, just a bit too much work when you're as lazy as I am.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Closed....loop...watercooling...system...


----------



## alancsalt

lol. Yeah, it was a closed loop that got me started....then the water carried me away..


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Same. Had a x58 920 when the first one came on the market. Forgot what their name was, but I remember how they demonstrated its durability by holding the head and swinging it around.

Looked pretty awesome so I had to have it, was super happy with it until the pump stopped working 1,5 years later. But by then there were 10 different closed loop coolers on the market already.

But then I figured, if this little thing can pack this much performance what about going all the way, and so I bought a pre-pack kit from ekwb. And from that point on I've just been adding on rads and blocks and bends etc.. Hehe

Now adays I'm always thinking of new ways to fit a radiator or re-route a loop for better performance. It's fun!


----------



## BritishBob

I'd have to get a dual rad with 4 fans. The silver arrow is extremely close to the temps of the AIO. So for the price they're a waste unless I sold my arrow. And sound doesn't bother me, good quality headphones.

Anyway. i really like this mobo, but does anyone know how to turn the CPU fan warning off... It seems to think there's no fan installed even though one is...


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Yes, not like you will replace a perfectly good cooler just to get a closed loop. But maybe for next build, or for a full custom setup where you will get your gpu's to idle at 26-30°c and max out at 50°c tops. Then we're talking smooth sailing, friend!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Should be an option in BIOS with all the fan and temp sensors. Something asking if you want to monitor this and that. Also setting temp ranges and what to do if you hit the limits you set. Like shutdown. In all of that should be an option the not monitor the CPU fan.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Yes, not like you will replace a perfectly good cooler just to get a closed loop. But maybe for next build, or for a full custom setup where you will get your gpu's to idle at 26-30°c and max out at 50°c tops. Then we're talking smooth sailing, friend! :thumbsup:


Maybe in a few years then.







Picked up the 3930k so i would have to upgrade for a while. At least I don't have to hover often as all the dust gets trapped in the dust filters on my case.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Should be an option in BIOS with all the fan and temp sensors. Something asking if you want to monitor this and that. Also setting temp ranges and what to do if you hit the limits you set. Like shutdown. In all of that should be an option the not monitor the CPU fan.


I'll have to go look there again. Takes me a while to get used to a new BIOS and I don't like just pressing stuff.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I might upgrade for the x99 if rve has ddr4. And my current rig will drop in the heirrarki in to the wife's lap.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Should be an option in BIOS with all the fan and temp sensors. Something asking if you want to monitor this and that. Also setting temp ranges and what to do if you hit the limits you set. Like shutdown. In all of that should be an option the not monitor the CPU fan.


Yes, I really like Asrock's fancontrollers on my Haswell rig.

For Asus we need that control panel thing that goes in the 5.25" slot .. I think I should get one of those. Anyone have experience with those ?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Yes, I really like Asrock's fancontrollers on my Haswell rig.
> 
> For Asus we need that control panel thing that goes in the 5.25" slot .. I think I should get one of those. Anyone have experience with those ?


You don't need that thing. There is nothing it can do that you can't do from BIOS. Looks cool though.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I thought it had a separate hardware fan controller on it?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Don't recall off hand on that. I just assume use a dedicated fan controller if that's all you want. Either simple like one from Lamptron or a crazy one that's really good.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

The OC panel that they included with the black ed has 4x4pin fan controller, with 4x4pin molex powered splitter, that is 16 fans which would controll all my rad fans ..

But yes, you're probably right. Dang Asrock does it all from the 'Ai suite' simular software .. it's almost exactly the same as fan expert.. except it actually works, and you can 5 spot custom curve for all fan headers.

Will Ai suite 3 be released for us rive users?

(I was going to buy the black edition, but so many people seemed to have problems with it so I figured the original rive has been around longer and asus has perfected the bios)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

If you have a RIVE, no reason to get the BE. At least I don't see a good reason to get it. Save it for a possible x99 rig. The choice is yours.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I have a rive, bought it after the be release as this the original one seemed better more stable and tested. At first I was going to buy the black ed. but but it doesn't seem very good. I get an impression that it is bunch of features thrown together and they don't really seem to play well. Eh idk, but it made me choose rive and not be

Yes x99 is just around the corner, thankfully.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> I have a rive, bought it after the be release as this the original one seemed better more stable and tested. At first I was going to buy the black ed. but but it doesn't seem very good. I get an impression that it is bunch of features thrown together and they don't really seem to play well. Eh idk, but it made me choose rive and not be
> 
> Yes x99 is just around the corner, thankfully.


I agree with you. I bought the BE and it was just too new and a bit buggy for me. Traded it for a RIVE and cpu and the rive has been rock solid.

Tbh, knowing intel's incremental performance increase with new platforms, I may stick with this board for a few more years.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Yea I feel the same way, but it comes down to ddr4, sata-e and idk about pci.e


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Yes, I really like Asrock's fancontrollers on my Haswell rig.
> 
> For Asus we need that control panel thing that goes in the 5.25" slot .. I think I should get one of those. Anyone have experience with those ?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need that thing. There is nothing it can do that you can't do from BIOS. Looks cool though.
Click to expand...

Aquaero 6! Way way better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> The OC panel that they included with the black ed has 4x4pin fan controller, with 4x4pin molex powered splitter, that is 16 fans which would controll all my rad fans ..
> 
> But yes, you're probably right. Dang Asrock does it all from the 'Ai suite' simular software .. it's almost exactly the same as fan expert.. except it actually works, and you can 5 spot custom curve for all fan headers.
> 
> Will Ai suite 3 be released for us rive users?
> 
> (I was going to buy the black edition, but so many people seemed to have problems with it so I figured the original rive has been around longer and asus has perfected the bios)


I love my be and they have pretty much fixed everything with bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Yea I feel the same way, but it comes down to ddr4, sata-e and idk about pci.e


I love when people say this. Does no one remember ddr3 launch. Tons of issues. Less performance, and cost more


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Well, hopefully the developmers does! And that would explain the 1,5 year delayed product launch.


----------



## danycyo

Can someone help me with crossfire on my Asus Rampage Extreme IV. I cant get both of my cards to read 16x cf. I always get one card being 16x and one card being 8x and I don't know what else to try. Originally I had my card in the primary vga slot 1 reading as 16x and the second one in the black slot labeled 2B showing as 8x as per gpu Z when crossfired. My motherboard supports native 16x 16x crossfire.

I now realized I had the second card in the wrong slot so as per the asus instructions I put the second card in slot 4. I have the primary in slot 1 but for some weird reason its showing now showing as 8x for the primary now and the card in slot 4 which is a 8/16x is showing as 16x.

Any suggestions to help me get this going at a true 16x cf.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Pretty sure only slots 1 and 3 are wired 16x. The other two are 8x.


----------



## danycyo

Yea as for the switches on the board that light up. I only have 1 and 3 lit up currently so I know its in the correct 16x slots. As per the manual it labels them as I did above. I am actually happier because now the cards can breath better

It is showing pcie 3.0 8x for the primary

and

pcie 3.0 16x for the secondary with the bridge connected

My question is am I doing something wrong is their a bios setting that needs to be changed or should I just reseat the card in slot 1. Any success stories with a pcie 3.0 crossfire at 16x on both cards if so I want more info.

Should I uninstall and reinstall drivers. Is there a certain order of switch lights that must be powered on besides 1 and 3 to make this work. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Mega Man

do you have anything else in pcie slots ?


----------



## danycyo

Guys thanks for the quick responses. Great news, I reseated the top card and and reconnected the crossfire bridge. Reset the Cmos and reloaded my overclock profile from the motherboard and sure enough the bios detected both cards as 16x so I knew I was in good shape. Just turned on the PC and I am getting the same results from GPUz so all is well. I can't wait to really push these cards now.

With all this extra space in the middle for cooling, these cards are gunna run so much better than before. More room for activities lol. When I had the card in the wrong slot it was literally almost on top of the other one because of how big the Vapor X cooler is, when i found out it was running at 8x I knew something wasn't right. I can't wait to run some benchmarks now. Thanks for all the help fellas


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

What cards are they? And is that top card hard modded? Looks like you have a couple of single wires there..


----------



## TripleTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Can someone help me with crossfire on my Asus Rampage Extreme IV. I cant get both of my cards to read 16x cf. I always get one card being 16x and one card being 8x and I don't know what else to try. Originally I had my card in the primary vga slot 1 reading as 16x and the second one in the black slot labeled 2B showing as 8x as per gpu Z when crossfired. My motherboard supports native 16x 16x crossfire.
> 
> I now realized I had the second card in the wrong slot so as per the asus instructions I put the second card in slot 4. I have the primary in slot 1 but for some weird reason its showing now showing as 8x for the primary now and the card in slot 4 which is a 8/16x is showing as 16x.
> 
> Any suggestions to help me get this going at a true 16x cf.


Seriously, I have been living with the belief that this ONLY happened to me. No matter what, my primary VGA (Slot 1) reads x 8, even though it's a dedicated x 16 slot, and only on occassion can I get slot 3 to register x16!


----------



## BritishBob

GPUZ seems to say the same thing for me. But it's 8x on PCI-e 3.0. I only have a 7970 and it's not gonna be too bothered by that. Also i'm on Win 8.1 so I don't trust any one my software readings as the task manager says 3.3 GHZ for my 3930k when I know it's sat at 3.8...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Check for bent cpu pins in the socket if you're having pci-E not registering the proper bandwidth. Check for lint, thermal paste ect. too. Even a reseat of the cpu can help.


----------



## BritishBob

Lol.. Mobo did come with bent pins. But like I sad. 8x at 3.0 is fine for my 7970. But good advice for others.


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> What cards are they? And is that top card hard modded? Looks like you have a couple of single wires there..


Top card isn't modded its just the el wire stuff around the cable to make it unique. I had it laying around and was thinking on where I wanted to put it so I wrapped it around the two 6 6pin cables going into the top card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripleTurbo*
> 
> Seriously, I have been living with the belief that this ONLY happened to me. No matter what, my primary VGA (Slot 1) reads x 8, even though it's a dedicated x 16 slot, and only on occassion can I get slot 3 to register x16!


Your not the only one just play with it, take it out try resetting cmos and make sure the cards and that bridge are seated well. Also check the Pcie settings in your bios before booting into windows to make sure bios is detecting 16x cf. I did however hear rumors that if you have additional Pci slots in use it may not be able to achieve a 16x 16x because one device is being read in one of the slots. a trifire setup will only be able to achieve 16x8x8 and a quadfire 16x8x8x8.

Both of these cards are 7950 Vapor X cards and they clock extremely well that is why I decided to crossfire them instead of going with a 290x. I was also able to get the second card for $100 dollars which also seems to be a good clocker also. I am currently on Windows 8.1 myself.


----------



## alancsalt

you know that trick this mobo can have where a usb stick is recognised everywhere else on yr mobo, but if you hit f12 in bios it says there isn't one?

Pray tell, is there a fix for that?


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Pull it out and re-insert it. Possibly in another port. Works 10/10


----------



## alancsalt

Afraid not. Didn't matter which port or which stick I used. It was there in Boot Order, but if I tried F12, I got the message telling me to put a stick in.


----------



## Mega Man

is it formatted in fat32?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is it formatted in fat32?


That was it. Thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

Glad it helped


----------



## sixsigmamb

How do I join. I have a new Asus Rampage Extreme IV Black Edition X79.


----------



## psycho84

I want to join this Club

http://valid.x86.fr/exsk6z


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> How do I join. I have a new Asus Rampage Extreme IV Black Edition X79.


Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> I want to join this Club
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/exsk6z


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> How do I join. I have a new Asus Rampage Extreme IV Black Edition X79.


As GOLDDUBBY linked, there is a Rampage Extreme Black thread.
If you really want to join us commoners, just post a link to a CPU-z validation..in your OCN user name. The requirements are listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Mega Man

or you can be cool like me and be in both !

i like hanging with all the cool kids, not just some !


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thx


----------



## Stateless

Is there a guide for overclocking on this board based on the latest BIOS? I updated my BIOS and forgot to write down my settings from a long time ago and now I am having a hard time getting back to my stable 4.8 OC I had on my 3930k CPU. I have a stable OC right now, but temps are a lot higher *under water* that they were before, but I am not sure if there is a setting or something I missed. All the video's I have found are based on the old bios and some of the menu's are now different. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Is there a guide for overclocking on this board based on the latest BIOS? I updated my BIOS and forgot to write down my settings from a long time ago and now I am having a hard time getting back to my stable 4.8 OC I had on my 3930k CPU. I have a stable OC right now, but temps are a lot higher *under water* that they were before, but I am not sure if there is a setting or something I missed. All the video's I have found are based on the old bios and some of the menu's are now different. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated!


What bios are you coming from?


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Top card isn't modded its just the el wire stuff around the cable to make it unique. I had it laying around and was thinking on where I wanted to put it so I wrapped it around the two 6 6pin cables going into the top card.
> Your not the only one just play with it, take it out try resetting cmos and make sure the cards and that bridge are seated well. Also check the Pcie settings in your bios before booting into windows to make sure bios is detecting 16x cf. I did however hear rumors that if you have additional Pci slots in use it may not be able to achieve a 16x 16x because one device is being read in one of the slots. a trifire setup will only be able to achieve 16x8x8 and a quadfire 16x8x8x8.
> 
> Both of these cards are 7950 Vapor X cards and they clock extremely well that is why I decided to crossfire them instead of going with a 290x. I was also able to get the second card for $100 dollars which also seems to be a good clocker also. I am currently on Windows 8.1 myself.


What kind of temps are you getting at full load with your 4930k at 4.8? I am also interested in hearing how you got to 4.8 on your 4930k. Settings?


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting at full load with your 4930k at 4.8? I am also interested in hearing how you got to 4.8 on your 4930k. Settings?


I am currently seeing around 39c on idle and about 74c on 100% cpu load and I am on air @4.8. I use constant voltage even though everyone with this chip raves about going with an offset. I would do the same but didn't like the results when using an offset above 4.6+ overclock. The voltages would spike up higher then I'd like at full load to 1.47v even if it was just for a second rather then just leaving them constant which would always produce under 4.4v even on a full load. I am sure an offset works great for some people but @ 4.8 it didn't work out for me. LLC is set to high and my vcore on my 4.7 OC is 1.4v which is a safe clock for 24/7 and when running her at 4.8 it can peak to 4.4v max but usually idles at around 1.425. I found that when clocking the cpu the trick is to do it per core instead of having all the cores synced. I run all my cores at 4.8 and leave the last 2 cores at 4.7. This helps with stability. I am also running my ram at 2400mhz at 10-12-11-28-2T @ 1.65v. If you need any other specific settings I can snap a pic of my bios for you also but this works out great for me.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Wandering is someone might be able to help me;

Just moved over to nvidia and foolishly 2 years ago when I built my rig I though "hey I don't see myself buying a nvidia GPU" and gave away my SLI bridge (to someone on OCN funnily enough)
I now find myself in need of said bridge, so if any kind soul on this part of the forum has a spare or otherwise unneeded SLI connector, may I please procure it from you? I would cover whatever little shipping costs are involved.
The 780's I've installed are using Slots 1 and 2 so it just needs to be a standard SLI bridge, not one that needs to reach across several PCIe slots.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Is it true that exceeding 1.4v core is dangerous for the chip if the temperature also exceed 60°c ??

My max clock is 45x103.300 which keeps me below 60°c when prime95 is running. The voltage needed is 1.395 vcore, sometimes ranges up to 1.412 under full load.

4958 (48x103.3) requires 1.48v under full load, and temps go as high as 65-66°c

The clock is rock solid and passes all benchies, but I've read on more than one site that exceeding 60°c is a big no no with above 1.4v on the core.


----------



## danycyo

Anything above 1.4v is beyond intel 24/7 safe spec. I feel these numbers are biased and don't mind pushing my chip to the limit for max performance. Keep in mind a cpu will rarely ever reach 100% cpu load on anything your doing so it should never really hit those max temps. It's your chip so push it to what you feel is safe but I've been running on my setup for over 9 months with no performance loss. It runs like the day I took her out the box.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> I am currently seeing around 39c on idle and about 74c on 100% cpu load and I am on air @4.8. I use constant voltage even though everyone with this chip raves about going with an offset. I would do the same but didn't like the results when using an offset above 4.6+ overclock. The voltages would spike up higher then I'd like at full load to 1.47v even if it was just for a second rather then just leaving them constant which would always produce under 4.4v even on a full load. I am sure an offset works great for some people but @ 4.8 it didn't work out for me. LLC is set to high and my vcore on my 4.7 OC is 1.4v which is a safe clock for 24/7 and when running her at 4.8 it can peak to 4.4v max but usually idles at around 1.425. I found that when clocking the cpu the trick is to do it per core instead of having all the cores synced. I run all my cores at 4.8 and leave the last 2 cores at 4.7. This helps with stability. I am also running my ram at 2400mhz at 10-12-11-28-2T @ 1.65v. If you need any other specific settings I can snap a pic of my bios for you also but this works out great for me.


How are you managing that clock on air? Is your rig directly under a window a/c or do you live in siberia? lol

That's on helluva nice chip you've got, congrats & well done. I'd strongly suggest considering whether you really need to run it that high 24/7 or not -- a 4930K that can do 4.8ghz even slightly aboe 1.4v is a rarity, if it were me I'd back it down to a nice comfy 4.5ghz in offset for 24/7 and protect that golden 4.8 for benching & specific tasks that can actually use that much power.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Anything above 1.4v is beyond intel 24/7 safe spec. I feel these numbers are biased and don't mind pushing my chip to the limit for max performance. Keep in mind a cpu will rarely ever reach 100% cpu load on anything your doing so it should never really hit those max temps. It's your chip so push it to what you feel is safe but I've been running on my setup for over 9 months with no performance loss. It runs like the day I took her out the box.


Have you tried to run some stress-test of that clock?

Prime95 ?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What bios are you coming from?


I believe it was 1402, I know the date was December of 2012 (Yeah, it has been a while). hehehe


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I believe it was 1402, I know the date was December of 2012 (Yeah, it has been a while). hehehe


I kinda figured. The bios changed after support for ivy. Not sure what you specifically have an issue with, but have fun going thru and relearning the mobo.
It's probably something as simple as a llc or such. Most would probably agree the bios has gotten far better since 2012!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I kinda figured. The bios changed after support for ivy. Not sure what you specifically have an issue with, but have fun going thru and relearning the mobo.
> It's probably something as simple as a llc or such. Most would probably agree the bios has gotten far better since 2012!


I had a rock stable 4.8oc on my 3930k before updating the bios, now for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get back to it. Right now I am stable, but it is using much more volts that before. I believe I at 1.46 right now and before it was lower. I know there are probably some settings I have not looked into, but was just wondering if there was some guides or anything with the new bios that I can try out.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I had a rock stable 4.8oc on my 3930k before updating the bios, now for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get back to it. Right now I am stable, but it is using much more volts that before. I believe I at 1.46 right now and before it was lower. I know there are probably some settings I have not looked into, but was just wondering if there was some guides or anything with the new bios that I can try out.


this is why I never update my bios unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I had a rock stable 4.8oc on my 3930k before updating the bios, now for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get back to it. Right now I am stable, but it is using much more volts that before. I believe I at 1.46 right now and before it was lower. I know there are probably some settings I have not looked into, but was just wondering if there was some guides or anything with the new bios that I can try out.


*Things to know about bios updates for RIVE or R4F*

1. If your running sandybee and wanna update bios don't .
2. Cause all bios updates after 4206 are really for Ivybee and will stifle your overclock . EG : Lower clocks and higher volts .
*3. So if your running Sandybee DONT UPDATE BIOS past 4206*
4. If it aint broke dont fix it .









A friendly message from your local 2011 MADMAN


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I had a rock stable 4.8oc on my 3930k before updating the bios, now for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get back to it. Right now I am stable, but it is using much more volts that before. I believe I at 1.46 right now and before it was lower. I know there are probably some settings I have not looked into, but was just wondering if there was some guides or anything with the new bios that I can try out.


Could be several things depending whether you're running fixed or offset. C-states, turbo, and speed step set wrong could cause instability in different scenarios. Ram voltage, vtt, or vcssa can as well. I've use a 3930k and 4930k between a r4be and r4f between a few bios' and haven't noticed any significant change in voltages with either. As I said, probably something simple overlooked if you haven't tuned in a while. On my phone and can't link right now, but a search should turn up the basics antbidy jump in and throw a link or two?.


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> How are you managing that clock on air? Is your rig directly under a window a/c or do you live in siberia? lol
> 
> That's on helluva nice chip you've got, congrats & well done. I'd strongly suggest considering whether you really need to run it that high 24/7 or not -- a 4930K that can do 4.8ghz even slightly aboe 1.4v is a rarity, if it were me I'd back it down to a nice comfy 4.5ghz in offset for 24/7 and protect that golden 4.8 for benching & specific tasks that can actually use that much power.


lol nah no window or Siberia living lol just great case air flow. I live in NYC and its hot outside. I could most likely get lower temps also just by opening the side panel of my case for serious benchmark tests. The noctua D14 cooler does a great job at cooling. I also used the Noctua thermal paste NT-H1 being that its proven to give me great results even with my old I7 870 and its easier to apply then artic silver which is thicker. I have considered water cooling in the past but with the results I get now I can't justify the price/value/maintenance. I have a total of about 10 fans in my case. I'll re post the pic of my setup again so you can see what I am working with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Have you tried to run some stress-test of that clock?
> 
> Prime95 ?


Yea I've stress tested this clock. 4.8 is really just my newest achievement. My 100% 24/7 fully stable 1.4v clock is my 4.7 overclock. That clock is 100% stable and is the sweet spot for voltage and temps. On the 4.8 clock I have successfully ran 3 loops of Burn test and passed. The pic I posted earlier shows success at 4.8 after 2 loops but it can do 3 successfully. I usually don't like running more than 3 loops of IBT because I am not trying to fry my chip at 100% load at 74c. I haven't tested the 4.8 on Prime yet but I doubt I will have any issues. I run 3d Mark 11 and Cinebench on the 4.8 clock with no worries. I play games like Crysis 3, Battlefield 4, Tombraider, Metro LL, Pay Day 2, Wolfenstein, Nba 2k14, Grid Autosports, Assasins Creed Black Flag, and others for hours without any BSOD or crashes. My 4.8 is pretty solid but the 4.4v peak voltage can worry some. Since temps are good running at 1.415v and having it peak at 1.44v. I still feel that its better than using a offset and seeing it occasionally spike to 4.7v peak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> How are you managing that clock on air? Is your rig directly under a window a/c or do you live in siberia? lol
> 
> That's on helluva nice chip you've got, congrats & well done. I'd strongly suggest considering whether you really need to run it that high 24/7 or not -- a 4930K that can do 4.8ghz even slightly aboe 1.4v is a rarity, if it were me I'd back it down to a nice comfy 4.5ghz in offset for 24/7 and protect that golden 4.8 for benching & specific tasks that can actually use that much power.


After clocking my chip to 4.8, its too hard for me to ever go back down to anything lower than a 4.7 overclock. I even get upset using my PC at work because of how slow it is comparing to what I have waiting for me when I get home lol. I absolutely love the way my system is running and even if this lasts me another 2-3 years, I can honestly say I got my $'s worth. By then they will have something newer to overclock anyway. My next goal is to buy a 50+" 4k display and I can't wait for all the new tv's to be released in the upcoming months.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> My 100% 24/7 fully stable 1.4v clock is my 4.7 overclock. That clock is 100% stable and is the sweet spot for voltage and temps.


Same here! Was up all night


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *Things to know about bios updates for RIVE or R4F*
> 
> 1. If your running sandybee and wanna update bios don't .
> 2. Cause all bios updates after 4206 are really for Ivybee and will stifle your overclock . EG : Lower clocks and higher volts .
> *3. So if your running Sandybee DONT UPDATE BIOS past 4206*
> 4. If it aint broke dont fix it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friendly message from your local 2011 MADMAN


How do we flash an older bios on RIVE ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> How do we flash an older bios on RIVE ?


USB bios flashback, will not matter what bios it's on.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Doesn't work.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

not just for SB-e though literally on any platform for bios, if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it.
Thats like... rule 1 of computers bro

bios are ridiculously tricky, and literally unless you need it for a proc upgrade just leave it at what it came with. Unless there's compatibility issues or something along those lines.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I used the bios renamer tool, and flashed from 4804 to 4206 using the rog connect port.

I'm happy to inform it achieved absolutely no difference at all.

4,8 clock still needed 1.448v and ran temperatures of 63-65°c during prime95
Which is exactly the same as with 4804 bios.

:edit: While gaming, I was experiencing issues 'screen freezes' 'hangs' 'input lag' etc .. So I'm now back on 4804


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My reasons for the bios thing is this 4206 = 5.2ghz + @2440 on 3970x using 125 strap , lVYBEE bios 200mhz less flatout doing 2400 on ram and for the life of me wont do 125 strap .
Tried to go back and it wont let me . Older bios image is outdated is what it tells me . I wonder if I can do what you did on RIVBE ??









EDIT : It wont work for BE silly me its a RIVE , R4F thing


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My reasons for the bios thing is this 4206 = 5.2ghz + @2440 on 3970x using 125 strap , lVYBEE bios 200mhz less flatout doing 2400 on ram and for the life of me wont do 125 strap .
> Tried to go back and it wont let me . Older bios image is outdated is what it tells me . I wonder if I can do what you did on RIVBE ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : It wont work for BE silly me its a RIVE , R4F thing


Sorry, I gotta ask, Same chip???


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yep . Cant beat personal bests with lower freq or lower strap cant reach the physics scores I have previously on older bios . Very annoying . So to quench my bench thirst I grabbed a x97 , 4970k and a G3258 with a chiller in the mix should get some good results









EDIT : I had same issues with my 3930k on a Ivybee bios . Thank gawd for dual bios . But when ive had to RMA they always update the bios on both chips .







Very annoying .
I also think that when golddubby did the flash back and got errors is prolly why you shouldn't flash back from ivybee bios to older sandy AFTER you've updated to the Ivybee bios first time . Possible chipset errors ??









Eyefinity 3x1 7680x1440p


----------



## Stateless

Quick question since I updated my bios to the latest, but now cannot get my 3930k back to my previous OC without using a lot of volts, I never used the duel bios feature. Whenever I updated the bios, I would just update it without touching the bios switch. I have done this since buying the board, never have touched the bios switch. So my question is this, is there a bios sitting on the chip that was the one that came with board? Is there a way to tell which bios is on each switch?


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My reasons for the bios thing is this 4206 = 5.2ghz + @2440 on 3970x using 125 strap , lVYBEE bios 200mhz less flatout doing 2400 on ram and for the life of me wont do 125 strap .
> Tried to go back and it wont let me . Older bios image is outdated is what it tells me . I wonder if I can do what you did on RIVBE ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : It wont work for BE silly me its a RIVE , R4F thing


That's a different situation all together. I can't speak for ln2 or dice overclocking capabilities







but for my gaming rig on h2o the 4804 actually was better ..

Maybe it would have worked better if I backflashed to the 4102 then normal flashed to 4206 .. hmm im gepuzzled now


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i cant get my chip to pass anything past 4.9ghz theres probably one setting I am missing..
so annoying because I cant get better pi times

When I RMAd my board they never touched the bios.

had a dead dimm


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Which chip? 39xx or 49xx ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

c1 3930k. previous owner did 5ghz with it


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> c1 3930k. previous owner did 5ghz with it


Maybe he toasted it? Are you on 100 or 125 strap? I get 4.96 with 103.300x48 ..takes alot of juice, tho. So I don't run it as a 24/7 clock


----------



## tatmMRKIV

he didnt 24/7 it and he had it under custom loop said 1.41 for 5ghz

either strap it just craps itself passed 4.9


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> he didnt 24/7 it and he had it under custom loop said 1.41 for 5ghz
> 
> either strap it just craps itself passed 4.9


I wonder what bios he was running on his board


----------



## tatmMRKIV

no clue http://www.overclock.net/t/1422736/3930k-very-solid-a-silver-performer
it did 5ghz at 1.45

Maybe I will come at it again with higher voltage


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Extreme LLC


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am 90% sure its already up but I will check

lol It works i had to restart n install some wires.
turn down v
it was at 1.5v

she was too hot
waiting for watercooling xD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I gots 1Hp chiller in loop no rads . The other nite on my formula I had the 3970x @5.1 @1.6v @100 strap idling away at 12c-15c with water temps of 10c to 25c under load


----------



## tatmMRKIV

aaww nice. I have all the blocks and now pumps just need a few here and there parts.
tubing and fittings mostly.

this weekend I might LN2 it

I am testing a shady shop out and I have to see if my brand new used dewar will hold at all
(shady because they have bad reviews on google and are willing to fill my non DOT approved dewar )but I'm not complaining

before I paint it up red with a lil black

mostly stopped because the mosfets were getting hot. I really neeed to get those cooled if I want to push the board I feel

and I am waiting on some hard drives to freeze my BB2 I just got off splave

lol I did this last night on strap 129 for my 2400c9 Giel BFR

I was trying to do some good pi times but she was getting HOT


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I can only get 4.6 on my 4930K. Any more and it flakes out randomly no matter the voltage. Might try the 125 strap and see what happens.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I can only get 4.6 on my 4930K. Any more and it flakes out randomly no matter the voltage. Might try the 125 strap and see what happens.


If it's flaking out "no matter the voltage" then vcore may not be your problem. One way or another, it should do 4.7ghz, even if it means going over 1.4v (for brief benching, etc). There's no such thing as a 'maximum clock no matter the voltage' -- more volts = more clock. The drawback is heat, degradation, etc. If it simply won't go higher, play around with LLC or VTT and see if maybe it's not just the voltage that is holding you back.

Unless you're looking for a 4.7+ 24/7 oc below 1.4v. It's pretty common that most 4930Ks won't do that. The ones that will are the exception to the rule.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I was going off crash codes. I would have to pull them back up, but they where all ones that pertained to vcore. But, I will try my most stable 4.7 and try playing with your suggestions. Heat is pretty high though. Might wait till I get my loop installed. H220 is at its limits.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I was going off crash codes. I would have to pull them back up, but they where all ones that pertained to vcore. But, I will try my most stable 4.7 and try playing with your suggestions. Heat is pretty high though. Might wait till I get my loop installed. H220 is at its limits.


That could be the problem, too. Excessive heat buildup can cause errors in its own right. With sufficient cooling, though, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to break 4.7ghz at *some* vcore. If you keep raising vcore and it just keeps failing (with temps under control), then the problem isn't vcore.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what the hell am I supposed to have PLL at? what are some ideal ranges because for the life of me I cant get 5ghz much better off than it was. The closer I get the farther I get

omg I found the INWIN cases for sale... sframe is 800 taou is 1000 king size is 1500 NO THANKYOU


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

On 100 strap 1.9-2.3 .. 125 strap try 1.6 pll


----------



## tatmMRKIV

for sb-e?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what the hell am I supposed to have PLL at? what are some ideal ranges because for the life of me I cant get 5ghz much better off than it was. The closer I get the farther I get
> 
> omg I found the INWIN cases for sale... sframe is 800 taou is 1000 king size is 1500 NO THANKYOU


Did you try lower PLL to 1.7V or 1.6V?

@Joa3d43's post might be useful:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/5620#post_20258694
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I had a rock stable 4.8oc on my 3930k before updating the bios, now for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get back to it. Right now I am stable, but it is using much more volts that before. I believe I at 1.46 right now and before it was lower. I know there are probably some settings I have not looked into, but was just wondering if there was some guides or anything with the new bios that I can try out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Things to know about bios updates for RIVE or R4F*
> 
> 1. If your running sandybee and wanna update bios don't .
> 2. Cause all bios updates after 4206 are really for Ivybee and will stifle your overclock . EG : Lower clocks and higher volts .
> *3. So if your running Sandybee DONT UPDATE BIOS past 4206*
> 4. If it aint broke dont fix it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friendly message from your local 2011 MADMAN
Click to expand...

I just want to share this...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you try lower PLL to 1.7V or 1.6V?
> 
> @Joa3d43's post might be useful:-
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/5620#post_20258694
> I just want to share this...


Ditto. I do R+D work. To think something can't be improved..... I may be out of a job! Lol.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> How are you supposed to get lower temperatures exhausting through your cpu radiator? you get a few degrees drop from using top as intakees and running the cold air through the cpu just use the back fan as an exhaust... hot air isn't gonna rise through a radiator
> 
> and even with dust filters you still get dust.. Also ac vents tend to be on the ceiling pointing down top as intake makes way more sense
> 
> and WTH is with the eye roll. get off yourself
> 
> Edit: And those are crazy high temps considering I am getting 4717 maxing at 68 on a corsair h100
> I use 125blk strapping though so that might make a difference.


I did this too on a friends computer.

The graphics card was making the ambient temps inside the case super hot. How is 50°c ambient supposed to cool the cpu with only a h100. So I turned the top fans that was hooked to the rad for him, to blow the air in to the case and out through the back exhaust, and cpu-temps dropped drastically.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I tried 1.7 I will try 1.6 in a bit
i been afraid to go under 1.73ish

whats happening is its powering off right before or after windows login screen at 5ghz 4.9 seems fine but it wants waaay too much voltage


----------



## tatmMRKIV

any real hardware differences between the rive and the riveblack?

thinkin about getting a 4930k and rive black just cuz they are sorta on sale

only reason I am asking is because I'd need a new waterblock if I went for the black

which is better on LN2?


----------



## Circaflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> any real hardware differences between the rive and the riveblack?
> 
> thinkin about getting a 4930k and rive black just cuz they are sorta on sale
> 
> only reason I am asking is because I'd need a new waterblock if I went for the black
> 
> which is better on LN2?


http://rog.asus.com/294702013/rampage-motherboards/what-is-the-difference-rampage-iv-black-edition-vs-rampage-iv-extreme/


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> If it's flaking out "no matter the voltage" then vcore may not be your problem. One way or another, it should do 4.7ghz, even if it means going over 1.4v (for brief benching, etc). There's no such thing as a 'maximum clock no matter the voltage' -- more volts = more clock. The drawback is heat, degradation, etc. If it simply won't go higher, play around with LLC or VTT and see if maybe it's not just the voltage that is holding you back.
> 
> Unless you're looking for a 4.7+ 24/7 oc below 1.4v. It's pretty common that most 4930Ks won't do that. The ones that will are the exception to the rule.


g

I have had two 4930k's in the past month, one, I had with a Sabertooth X79 board running Corsair 2400mhz ram (16gb) and the second one, I have running on a Rampage IV Black Ed., with the same ram, only 32gb. Both processors run at 4.8 at 1.365v. I am using 100 blck with a 48 multiplier. Spread spectrum on the CPU and PCI disabled. I ran them both under stress testing for three solid days with no problem.

That said, why would you want to overclock an Ivybridge processor? I did it just to see how far one would go before you start hurting it, but an Ivybridge is definitely not a processor for serious gamers.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

so rivebe for mem and rive for gpu

mmmmm
dat audio sounds niiiice


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> If it's flaking out "no matter the voltage" then vcore may not be your problem. One way or another, it should do 4.7ghz, even if it means going over 1.4v (for brief benching, etc). There's no such thing as a 'maximum clock no matter the voltage' -- more volts = more clock. The drawback is heat, degradation, etc. If it simply won't go higher, play around with LLC or VTT and see if maybe it's not just the voltage that is holding you back.
> 
> Unless you're looking for a 4.7+ 24/7 oc below 1.4v. It's pretty common that most 4930Ks won't do that. The ones that will are the exception to the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> I have had two 4930k's in the past month, one, I had with a Sabertooth X79 board running Corsair 2400mhz ram (16gb) and the second one, I have running on a Rampage IV Black Ed., with the same ram, only 32gb. Both processors run at 4.8 at 1.365v. I am using 100 blck with a 48 multiplier. Spread spectrum on the CPU and PCI disabled. I ran them both under stress testing for three solid days with no problem.
> 
> That said, why would you want to overclock an Ivybridge processor? I did it just to see how far one would go before you start hurting it, *but an Ivybridge is definitely not a processor for serious gamers*.
Click to expand...

underlined ... you ask why, i ask why not

bold


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> underlined ... you ask why, i ask why not
> 
> bold


I find your question amusing since you are running a AMD processor, but that said, the IvyBridge processors were designed for workstations, not gaming rigs. If you just look at how they are manufactured, the idea of getting one hot, is a nightmare waiting to happen. If that doesn't give you pause, then look at the systems the top level people here on OC.net are running. IF you see one with a Ivybridge, they are probably like me, just curious to see what you can do with one.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I find your question amusing since you are running a AMD processor, but that said, the IvyBridge processors were designed for workstations, not gaming rigs. If you just look at how they are manufactured, the idea of getting one hot, is a nightmare waiting to happen. If that doesn't give you pause, then look at the systems the top level people here on OC.net are running. IF you see one with a Ivybridge, they are probably like me, just curious to see what you can do with one.


Lol, what? I..um..nvm.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah umm no...

I game and pi
and you bet ur ass I am gonna pin my 4930k to its thermal barrier

if something gets hot, you use better cooling.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Lol, what? I..um..nvm.


My apologies, I failed to look at your profile. I wave my bit Stetson hat at you with respect. I sure you know a lot more than me, but I was just expressing my opinions about the new Ivybridge processors. Or at least, my personal experience with 2 of them so far.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> My apologies, I failed to look at your profile. I wave my bit Stetson hat at you with respect. I sure you know a lot more than me, but I was just expressing my opinions about the new Ivybridge processors. Or at least, my personal experience with 2 of them so far.


I was just confused at the point you were getting at. All Intel CPUs start off as Xeons, that is where the money is, they get gimped down into being desktop/consumer CPUs by removing features, and disabling cores. The 4930Ks are essentially 8 core Xeon chips with 2 cores disabled, QPI disabled, and the L3 cache gimped.

The whole business about getting HOT though is what through me off. That was/is a common issue on Ivy Bridge mainstream platform 1155 CPUs, due to the cheap TIM Intel used between the IHS and the die, but the enthusiast platform Ivy chips use solder, so that really isn't an issue.

I mean they still get hot, but not significantly higher than SandyBridge 2011 chips, they are just big CPUs (2011 in general) that use more power than the desktop chips (1155/1150), so naturally you need pretty descent cooling for them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> underlined ... you ask why, i ask why not
> 
> bold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find your question amusing since you are running a AMD processor, but that said, the IvyBridge processors were designed for workstations, not gaming rigs. If you just look at how they are manufactured, the idea of getting one hot, is a nightmare waiting to happen. If that doesn't give you pause, then look at the systems the top level people here on OC.net are running. IF you see one with a Ivybridge, they are probably like me, just curious to see what you can do with one.
Click to expand...

yes i have , run and LOVE my 83xx/95xxs

however

i also have this



both have at least one system with quadfire,

my amd system keeps the sexay komodos because they look better ( on the 7970 ) my intel keeps 290xs,

so next time rather then trying to incite a trolling of intel vs amd, think before you speak.

as to why, i have my uses, but of course non are good enough for you, as again you ask why, i ask why not ?

then again pretty sure i have spent more on the cooling system for my intel or my amd then you would ever, as you only sport a h100, and it shows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> That said, why would you want to overclock an Ivybridge processor? I did it just to see how far one would go before you start hurting it, but an Ivybridge is definitely not a processor for serious gamers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> My apologies, I failed to look at your profile. I wave my bit Stetson hat at you with respect. I sure you know a lot more than me, but I was just expressing my opinions about the new Ivybridge processors. Or at least, my personal experience with 2 of them so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just confused at the point you were getting at. All Intel CPUs start off as Xeons, that is where the money is, they get gimped down into being desktop/consumer CPUs by removing features, and disabling cores. The 4930Ks are _essentially_ 8 core Xeon chips with 2 cores disabled, QPI disabled, and the L3 cache gimped.
> 
> The whole business about getting HOT though is what through me off. That was/is a common issue on Ivy Bridge mainstream platform 1155 CPUs, due to the cheap TIM Intel used between the IHS and the die, but the enthusiast platform Ivy chips use solder, so that really isn't an issue.
> 
> I mean they still get hot, but not significantly higher than SandyBridge 2011 chips, they are just big CPUs (2011 in general) that use more power than the desktop chips (1155/1150), so naturally you need pretty descent cooling for them.
Click to expand...

also correct


----------



## sixsigmamb

Very nice systems you have there. I promise I wasn't trying to start a debate over Intel vs. AMD. I think both companies produce great products. Most people I know stick with one or the other. I wrongly assumed you were an AMD person.

As for cooling. I am a degreed engineer (MSME) and do not like the idea of ever putting a conductive liquid in the same case as expensive electronics. That said, after purchasing a Phsntech cooler that was so big that it would not allow for a fan only side door, I purchased a h110 and a H105. I know there are better cooling solutions out there.

I am please withy stock GPU's posting a 3Dmark score of 20182 on Fire Strike. I have no doubt that when I install a bigger power supply and 4 six gb titans next week, I will hit in the mid 25's. Before I am done, I will build a nice liquid cooler for the whole system. That is one of the reasons I shelved a brand new Phantom 820 for a Cosmos II Ultra.


----------



## Mega Man

but why spend all that money on a cooling system when you could just get the dreaded 212 and happily run your 2011 @ stock?


----------



## sixsigmamb

What is a 212? And a 2011?


----------



## Mega Man

hyper 212 ~ 25 $

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-212-plus/

many variants, all hated in enthusiasts builds,

2011

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_2011

i was being sarcastic as to your comment about
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> _*That said, why would you want to overclock an Ivybridge processor*_? I did it just to see how far one would go before you start hurting it, but an Ivybridge is definitely not a processor for serious gamers.


why buy expensive cooling if you dont overclock


----------



## sixsigmamb

I never said I didn't overclock. My 4930k is running at 4.8. It is just my opinion that the Ssndybridges are better suited for gamers than the Ivybridges.


----------



## Mega Man

then answer your own question, why overclock ?


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I never said I didn't overclock. My 4930k is running at 4.8. It is just my opinion that the Ssndybridges are better suited for gamers than the Ivybridges.


Why is sandy bridge better for gaming in you opinion?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LoooooooL X79 corner ............








..................................................................








.................................................................................


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

intervention time me thinks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> What is a 212? And a 2011?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I never said I didn't overclock. My 4930k is running at 4.8. It is just my opinion that the Ssndybridges are better suited for gamers than the Ivybridges.
Click to expand...

A 212 is a cpu air cooler , cant remember who makes it cause its well and truly not a option for me and 2011 is well...um em the socket that your Ivybee chippy is squashed in to and sandybee is better for o/clocking long as you don't have a ivybee bios and in my opinion 32nm is the better all rounder for this socket ...........


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Cooler Master makes it HOMECINEMA-PC


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> intervention time me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> LoooooooL X79 corner ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................................................................................
Click to expand...

Yes I have a problem .........









So I started to collect 1440p monitors .......


and water chillers .......



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Cooler Master makes it HOMECINEMA-PC


Yeah wasn't sure .....
How gose it maaaaate ??


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol wannna trade one of your better boards for my not so good board? ill throw $$$ on it?
jk


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I find your question amusing since you are running a AMD processor, but that said, the IvyBridge processors were designed for workstations, not gaming rigs. If you just look at how they are manufactured, the idea of getting one hot, is a nightmare waiting to happen. If that doesn't give you pause, then look at the systems the top level people here on OC.net are running. IF you see one with a Ivybridge, they are probably like me, just curious to see what you can do with one.


Uh...no. This is *Overclock.net* not Gamer.net. You 're on the wrong forum.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Uh...no. This is *Overclock.net* not Gamer.net. You 're on the wrong forum.


Your sarcasm is not appreciated.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol yeah this website is unfriendly as hell to noobs who try to overclock.
even pros who overclock.

i think they named this site overclock.net as a joke


----------



## Mega Man

you still refuse to answer the question, you asked, about the CPU, you own, and do exactly what you said, and so i ask again. why do you overclock your 49xx ????


----------



## hotrod717

Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Your sarcasm not appreciated


Rofl. Your new coming on a overclocking forum spouting uninformed misguided opinions as gospel and wonder why your getting these responses?
Hope that little outburst of maturity made you feel better.


----------



## sixsigmamb

I have been on here 7 years and have been building and tuning systems for over 30 years. I don't need to post 3900+ times in two years to be an expert nor have I ever ran to a moderator crying like a baby. That said, I have a right to my opinion (with emphasis) which is about what 95% of what is contained herein.


----------



## tsm106

Ah think I missed all the fun.

How does one own a 2011 cpu and not know the socket is 2011? Peculiar...


----------



## Mega Man

no you didnt he still wont answer his own question. he says he ocs, but yet he says he does not know why anyone would oc that cpu....


----------



## sixsigmamb

Simple, the person who referred to 2011 did not make it clear he was talking about a socket.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Simple, the person who referred to 2011 did not make it clear he was talking about a socket.


what else could he have been referring to?


----------



## sixsigmamb

Who knows? That is why I asked.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Who knows? That is why I asked.


If you have to ask that means you don't know, which is peculiar to say the least.


----------



## sixsigmamb

I like 940's, what do you know about them?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you try lower PLL to 1.7V or 1.6V?
> 
> @Joa3d43's post might be useful:-
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/5620#post_20258694
> I just want to share this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ditto. I do R+D work. To think something can't be improved..... I may be out of a job! Lol.
Click to expand...

I obviously was referring to bios updating you pair of sillys ........ not in general............ GAWD









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> any real hardware differences between the rive and the riveblack?
> 
> thinkin about getting a 4930k and rive black just cuz they are sorta on sale
> 
> only reason I am asking is because I'd need a new waterblock if I went for the black
> 
> which is better on LN2?


Stay away from 4930k you will be disappointed if your expecting 4.8 to 5gigs after using SB-E ......... use the loot and keep binning 3930k's or whatever or sumthin









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I like 940's, what do you know about them?


1366 940 ?? If so they are uncommon


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I obviously was referring to bios updating you pair of sillys ........ not in general............ GAWD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from 4930k you will be disappointed if your expecting 4.8 to 5gigs after using SB-E ......... use the loot and keep binning 3930k's or whatever or sumthin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Suuuuure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then red riding hood came in on her flying dragon and you all had a barbecue with lots of marshmallows, and then santa came and everyone got presents and lived happily ever after.


okay, so why are you having trouble with that one? I got the basic settings for 4.8 off three different articles and worked from there. Numerous people have been able to achieve 4.8 on a 4930k with core voltages under 1.4v Do you always use multiple screen names to pass along your so called brilliance?


----------



## alancsalt

Among overclockers here, the 940 had nil reputation, the 930 a questionable reputation, the 920 a good reputation, especially in its second stepping, the 950 was quite OK.... and the 960 a last hurrah that didn't get much attention as we waited for next gen...

There are no i7-940 listed at all in the 5GHz Club spreadsheet. This all a bit Off Topic here.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> okay, so why are you having trouble with that one? I got the basic settings for 4.8 off three different articles and worked from there. Numerous people have been able to achieve 4.8 on a 4930k with core voltages under 1.4v Do you always use multiple screen names to pass along your so called brilliance?


I have only 1 screen name? As far as I know.... and you "ran torture tests for 3 days" ... people have hard enough time achieving 4,8 on 4930 .. but you do it with 2 separate systems and @ 1.365v .. and 100 strap. That's amazing. Can you post some proof of that? pictures would be much appreciated


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Why is sandy bridge better for gaming in you opinion?


The Sandybridge is a much better manufactured chip. The Ivybridge was released by Intel for the sole purpose of bringing something new to the market, similar to what MS did with office 2013. Their new chips (Broadmore) is where the crux of their R&D money has been focused for the last four years. The Ivybridge is another Xeon knock off, cheaply and quickly brought to manufacturing by Intel to boost their sales. It's better suited for work stations than it is for enthusiasts computers. Finally, I rely on the knowledge of people smarter than me.

To be more precise, the people I follow who appear to be the most hardware knowledgeable, the majority of the same are sticking with their Sandybridge's. That said, I have yet to see any I7 processor that could be OC'd better than a 920 or would hold up any better than a 940. Then go look at the design of the 9' series and the Sandybridge's and I think you will get my point. Finally, Intel markets the Ivybridge primarily as a workstation chip.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@alancsalt
Your rive and r4f are still kicking ??


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hyper 212 ~ 25 $
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-212-plus/
> 
> many variants, all hated in enthusiasts builds,
> 
> 2011
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_2011
> 
> i was being sarcastic as to your comment about
> why buy expensive cooling if you dont overclock


I apologize, I have obviously not been clear on my responses to you. I have no need for "expensive" cooling because I don't normally run my components overclocked nor do I use them for gaming. I spend a lot of money testing things out before I build something I will stick with for a while. My current rig is nothing more than a test rig. That is why it has had two different cases, motherboards, psu's and three different model video cards in less than a month.

$100-150, in my opinion is not what most people would consider 'expensive' cooling. However, what I have tried has been adequate for testing purposes. Please let me make it clear that in my opinion adding liquid cooling to a computer is a nightmare waiting to happen. Additionally, running expensive components 24/7 beyond their original design specifications is equally insane. I have a 370Z and a Shelby Cobra, both 2014 models, but I don't drive them at 180 plus 24/7 Yet, I spent the money on them so that when I feel the need to go that fast or faster, I have what I need to do it.







I take the same approach with computers. My current test rig has over $6000 in components in it to date. My final build will have well over $30,000 in it. My final build will be ran day in - day out per manufacturers specifications, most likely on air. My test rig running non OC'd will out perform 99.9% of just about any systems out there. As is the case with my previous final build as I refer to them, my new final build, running at manufacturers spec's, will definitely be one of the fastest in the world.

Now you may ask, why do I play around with OC'ing? My Shelby tops out at 214mph. My Z with its Stillen and Nismo upgrades will hit 184mph. Though I have no need to drive them that fast on a daily basis, I nevertheless played with several versions of the same until I had the best of both worlds. Finally, in my opinion, it is better to spend the money to buy the best you can get then to go cheap and beat the crap out of something inferior trying to get it to perform with the better stuff. In fact, buying the better stuff is usually the cheaper option when all is said and done.

I admit that there are numerous people who post here that know significantly more about computer hardware than I do. However, when it comes to experience of owning and testing the best components money can buy, I am definitely among a small crowd of people who can honestly say that. Case in point, my most recent order from Newegg, four GTX Titan Z 12GB video cards at $2,999.00 a crack. What do you have in your rig?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

After getting some extraodinary low temps with a 1hp chiller I decided to add rads back into the loop , 360 / 60mm and a 420 / 50mm with quick disconnects of cause , so I can run my deskputer with the option of having the chiller off or on









LooooL Come to think of it I was using rads before I got that chiller .............


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> After getting some extraodinary low temps with a 1hp chiller I decided to add rads back into the loop , 360 / 60mm and a 420 / 50mm with quick disconnects of cause , so I can run my deskputer with the option of having the chiller off or on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LooooL Come to think of it I was using rads before I got that chiller .............


I have these thermo electrics installed on about most of our equipment installations at work, protecting components that get a lot hotter than you will ever get your CPU's or GPU/s.



You mentioned a "real chiller" in your signature. The above is the true definition of real electronics chiller. They are only $24,000 a crack but would look really cool on the top of a nice NZXT case.

By the way, for those of you who play around with LN2, they sell a similar unit to this one, using an anhydrous ammonia system and compressor, that will take your case down to about -40f.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Hey, if you want to get really silly and do away with all that clutter and mess, here is the ultimate solution from a company called Berg.



Stick one of these bad boys in your computer room with a 480v 200amp supply and your days of trying to find the perfect chilling solution will be over with. You can pick this one up on eBay used for $8,800


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I like the wheels you have man








4 titans







hope your gonna be running a good psu / psu's








And the burnouts out the front of your pad tells me that your a hoon .... a nerdy one at that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Hey, if you want to get really silly and do away with all that clutter and mess, here is the ultimate solution from a company called Berg.
> 
> 
> 
> Stick one of these bad boys in your computer room with a 480v 200amp supply and your days of trying to find the perfect chilling solution will be over with. You can pick this one up on eBay used for $8,800


That's a 3 phase device ... not happening here unless I was to patch into the 3 phase line for the ducted A/C


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> I have only 1 screen name? As far as I know.... and you "ran torture tests for 3 days" ... people have hard enough time achieving 4,8 on 4930 .. but you do it with 2 separate systems and @ 1.365v .. and 100 strap. That's amazing. Can you post some proof of that? pictures would be much appreciated


There already posted in this forum. CPU and 3Dmark validations. What's is the big deal. 4.8 is the standard for the 4930k. There are many people who have gotten there. If you are looking for advise, make sure you got clean power coming from your PSU and knock out your spread spectrums. If that don't work for you, simply Google 4.8 on 4930k. I was able to get my settings from three different articles and then it was just a matter of minor tweaking to get there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @alancsalt
> Your rive and r4f are still kicking ??


Both of my RIVEs, and the RIVF are still kicking.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> There already posted in this forum. CPU and 3Dmark validations. What's is the big deal. 4.8 is the standard for the 4930k. There are many people who have gotten there. If you are looking for advise, make sure you got clean power coming from your PSU and knock out your spread spectrums. If that don't work for you, simply Google 4.8 on 4930k. I was able to get my settings from three different articles and then it was just a matter of minor tweaking to get there.


sorry, I couldn't find them. Would you mind making a link for them here?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn six sigma whatever you are doing... keep it up..

As a fan of high performance vehicles and high pereformance computers...
While I may not agree with you keeping stock settings. I do agree with your taste in hardware.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> What's is the big deal. 4.8 is the standard for the 4930k.


If you had said 1.465v then I would have believed you.

But two independent 4930k running 48 x100Mhz clock @1.365v for 3 day stress testing, with no problems ..

sorry, but yes master, teach me dis!

Here's a reference from rog forums for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];311640*
> Luck of the draw on CPUs. Out of 45 4960x samples I had one that would do 4.8ghz at 1.40v


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> My current test rig has over $6000 in components in it to date. My final build will have well over $30,000 in it. My final build will be ran day in - day out per manufacturers specifications, most likely on air.


I'm not sure that is even possible.. unless you start adding in quadro cards or something


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Yea.. I asked for pictures of two 4930k both doing 4,8 stable at 1.365v

..instead I got pictures of cars


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8949896&sku=OSU-102113620%20RF7

Y or N?

i mean dat price but dat warranty

how solid are these boards?


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Both of my RIVEs, and the RIVF are still kicking.


What is a RIVE and RIVF?


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> " i got a trillion ghz cpu, but heres a picture of a car instead, pls dont ask about my cpu anymore, im rich i dont have to listen to poor peasants, btw check out my cars....i have cars."


I don't understand that sarcasm and I am not trying to convey that I am rich or that I don't listen to others who are more intelligent than I am concerning electronics. All I am trying to convey is that I purchase very highend equipment and therefore, at least know how some of the better components perform. Your sarcasm is unwarranted.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> damn six sigma whatever you are doing... keep it up..
> 
> As a fan of high performance vehicles and high pereformance computers...
> While I may not agree with you keeping stock settings. I do agree with your taste in hardware.


Thank you. I love fast cars and computers.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> What is a RIVE and RIVF?


Really dude ??


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Really dude ??


Okay, so what would they call a black edition? And what do the letters in each translate too. Rampage Extreme certainly isn't RI? And where did the F come from? On another note, I like the Sabertooth X79. In my opinion it is a better suited board for most people than the Rampage Extreme IV


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Black edition is a hybrid cross of Rampage 4 Extreme and the Rampage 4 Formula with obviously black PBC and ect
Sabertooth don't clock like ROG boards but that said it would be suited for most people

http://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG_Series_Products/


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Black edition is a hybrid cross of Rampage 4 Extreme and the Rampage 4 Formula with obviously back PBC and ect
> Sabertooth don't clock like ROG boards but that said it would be suited for most people
> 
> http://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG_Series_Products/


I appreciate your explaining the origin of the black edition. I had a Sabertooth X79 that I purchased to test out a couple of GTX760's and my first liquid cooler. When I donated that system and started my new build, I decided to buy a black edition after reading an article on Techup that claims its the best X79 board on the market today. Until recently, I have never heard of the acronyms RIVE or RIVF. You are the first person who has told me that it origins come partly from the Formula board. In fact, I am not sure I have ever heard of the Formula board, so I will definitely buy one to see what differences exist between it and the Black Edition.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It runs the formula audio chip setup








Goes back even further when ASUS had 3 black RIVE's for testing / marketing purposes . They posted pics of it and peeps went bonkers wanting it
Also the formula is the 2nd ROG board that I bought and the first board that I got my highest overclock from on 2011 socket running i7 3820 quad core @ 5432.17 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
Bloody good board


----------



## tsm106

Are you explaining the terminology so he can a better Pretender? Jarod he is not!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Okay, so what would they call a black edition? And what do the letters in each translate too. Rampage Extreme certainly isn't RI? And where did the F come from? On another note, I like the Sabertooth X79. In my opinion it is a better suited board for most people than the Rampage Extreme IV


The RIVE acronym is made up of (1) Rampage, (2) IV = roman numerals for 4, (3) Extreme

The Black Edition acronym gets written RIVE-BE RIVBE

The F is Formula (RIVF)

G is Gene (RIVG)

On a Home Cinematic note:
Quote:


> la femme nikita 90's version












not the TV version!


----------



## tsm106

Concur the original with Anne Parillaud. I must have watched it 100 times back in film school. And then Taratino swiped Victor and put him in Pulp Fiction with Harvey Keitel, and he drove a freaking Acura NSX. The original script had him driving a Porsche Turbo. Biggest car snafu that was unknown lol!

*Yea I read the PF script like 30 times by the time the film released lolx2.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The RIVE acronym is made up of (1) Rampage, (2) IV = roman numerals for 4, (3) Extreme
> 
> The Black Edition acronym gets written RIVE-BE
> 
> The F is Formula (RIVF)
> 
> G is Gene (RIVG)
> 
> On a Home Cinematic note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the TV version!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Concur the original with Anne Parillaud. I must have watched it 100 times back in film school. And then Taratino swiped Victor and put him in Pulp Fiction with Harvey Keitel, and he drove a freaking Acura NSX. The original script had him driving a Porsche Turbo. Biggest car snafu that was unknown lol!
> 
> *Yea I read the PF script like 30 times by the time the film released lolx2.
Click to expand...

Oh wat







the tv series had aussie blonde Peta Wilson in it


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Acura nsx are freaking the best though! I was so close to buying one its able to incite rage within me. Sorcery, fully tuned, fully kitted... i wish i hadnt gotten arrested


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> RIVBE
> 
> it isnt an extreme !


Got me! DOH!


----------



## The Storm

Subbed. I will provide proof when I get off work to be able to join.


----------



## sixsigmamb

For anyone who doubted me.


----------



## szeged

1200mhz at 1.36v....what is that picture supposed to prove exactly?


----------



## Arizonian

/Thread cleaned and re-opened

Please keep disagreement respectful. If you did not receive a PM from me but your post was removed it was chained to one of the removed posts with reply.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Acura nsx are freaking the best though! I was so close to buying one its able to incite rage within me. Sorcery, fully tuned, fully kitted... i wish i hadnt gotten arrested


I agree with you. I bought a brand new NSX in 2007, Yellow Black and put all the Comtech upgrades to it, along with Racing Heart wheels and crossed drilled rotors. I loved that car. I always tell people that an NSX is the best car on the road for under a $100k. It is the Japanese version of a Ferrari.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I agree with you. I bought a brand new NSX in 2007, Yellow Black and put all the Comtech upgrades to it, along with Racing Heart wheels and crossed drilled rotors. I loved that car. I always tell people that an NSX is the best car on the road for under a $100k. It is the Japanese version of a Ferrari.


yeah the one I was looking had everything done but the engine mechanicals
all it needed was turbos and possibly some internals for a fully done car

Sorcery test pipe exhaust, aluminum widebody, Volk racing wheels, carbon everywhere, red JDM interior, 2002 front conversion

I read, basically if you drive an NSX and it doesn't have the greatest handling of anything you have ever driven then its a lemon NSX.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> /Thread cleaned and re-opened
> 
> Please keep disagreement respectful. If you did not receive a PM from me but your post was removed it was chained to one of the removed posts with reply.


The picture shows that my CPU multiplier is set at 48x100 and that my core voltage is set at 1.375. I was called a liar when I published that fact and was repeatedly asked to provide a screen shot of CPZ for proof. I did so and I frankly I am done talking about it. My current system and my previous system run at 4.8ghz with my core voltage set at 1.375 My new system I will be building shortly will be running a 5960X is soon as it becomes available, with a quad fired GTX Titan Z set up. I am praying it will run faster.

I was asked to provide proof with a screen shot of my CPZ. I have done so and I am frankly tired of talking about this issue. I have offered to help anyone with a 4930k get to 4.8 If that offends the general masses, than all I can say is that they need to grow up. 99% of the stuff I read I take with a grain of salt. If somebody doesn't believe what I have to say, be mature enough to go on about your business without calling me names. We all know you would not say it to my face so please put your keyboard kung-fu where it belongs.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok this is getting out of control. Never blocked anyone before but it is time.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> I said that I have *three Titan Z cards with a fourth ordered going in to my next build*...


Quote:


> with a *quad fired* GTX Titan Z set up. I am praying it will run faster.


Time for the ignore list.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Time for the ignore list.


Time for you to step down from number 46 to 47. It won't be long before I have next system built. Just waiting on a processor and a few miscellaneous parts. Look for me in the top ten.....


----------



## szeged

Best thread 2014.

Many laughs.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I have dual 5960x on x99 it's not very good for gaming, but it's ok! 6 Ghz new intel standards

Here´s BMW M1 for you who don't believe me


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed.

BTW guys I have 100 es 4970k's

See?



Isn't it awesome. Taken at a auto show in Beijing

I see after editing on mobile someone beat me to the punch but I actually took my pic. In person


----------



## sixsigmamb

You can only run two Titan Z's in an SLI. Your sarcasm is not warranted.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hmmmmm


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> The picture shows that my CPU multiplier is set at 48x100 and that my core voltage is set at 1.37


That is not good enough. The CPU-Z validation should show it's running 4.8GHz, not just the range of supported multiplier. Also screenshot of CPU-Z & prime95 running in the background also useful too for proof.

An example.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hmmmmm


Hmmmm...


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That is not good enough. The CPU-Z validation should show it's running 4.8GHz, not just the range of supported multiplier. Also screenshot of CPU-Z & prime95 running in the background also useful too for proof.
> 
> An example.
> 
> Hmmmm...


It's good enough for me


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im not gonna ignore him, its absolutely hilarious how bad his posts are, *i can actually feel my brain cells committing suicide every time i read a post from him rofl.*


Rofl







. Worthy of a sig quote imho


----------



## HoneyBadger84

What happened in here since last I visited? Lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Go back a bit.......


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Go back a bit.......










ty for directing me to read back. Great laughs. Wonder what this guy would think of muh crazy build. Actually no, I don't.









Oh btw, I don't think I posted an update pic here, check her out:



Cleaned up cords a bit more after that picture. For regular use, I'm running the GPU at stock, obviously. Can't wait to get an Antec 1300W so I only need the secondary PSU when OCing the cards. Need it's 10-PCI-e plugs stat, 8 for the cards, 1 for the EZ plug on the motherboard.

The top card is the Asus, oddly it runs a bit warmer than the rest. Guess I'm gonna redo it's thermal paste first out of the 4.


----------



## alancsalt

Those cards need watering...they must get hot in that sandwich?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Those cards need watering...they must get hot in that sandwich?


With the side of the case on, aka normal airflow profile, they got up to 79/75/72/70 in Valley max after 3 loops. In more regular applications they rarely if ever see 70C. If I take the side of the case off and run with a shop-blower fan as side flow, they run much cooler, topping out around 63-68C depending on room ambient.

Right now I'm playing mostly single/dual GPU games on single screen while [email protected] on the other GPUs. I found out that THREE R9 290Xs only pull 535-565W folding. That is at the plug, and that PSU is also powering 2 front fans, 2 SSDs & 1 HDD. I've seen it hit up to 1000W when OCed and benchmarking. The 850W is just tasked with the Motherboard, CPU, top card and the motherboard's pci-e supplemental power plugs. I don't have it on a watt-o-meter, yet.

I run the fans up to 100% @60C doe.


----------



## tsm106

It's good to be deaf!


----------



## sixsigmamb

You have a beautiful rig. Just out of curiosity, how does your four gpus score on 3Dmark?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yay just got raid 0 and one of my new g2 1300s installed
now to air bin KPC cards till my watercooling order gets here and then 4way sli KPC funtimes!

also my 4930k showed up. but they shipped my rive black via UPS...

literally every package I got though was damaged. luckily none of the hardware managed to get damaged. I truly only have the manufacturer's to thank for their intact arrival

I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> You have a beautiful rig. Just out of curiosity, how does your four gpus score on 3Dmark?


Which one?




That's 3DMark FireStrike on extreme and normal with the cards running decent OCs (for air anyway).


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 3DMark FireStrike on extreme and normal with the cards running decent OCs (for air anyway).


Very impressive. I really like the Radeon 290's. I am sorry I didn't go that route but I get a really good deal on EVGA's stuff. I have not even began to try and figure out how to OC my gpu's. I just got a fourth GTX 780 and a new GTX Titan Z in. Not having a clue what I am doing I bought a fourth GTX Titan Z, not realizing that they are actually two gpus on one card, so now I have two to many....lol. I had to buy a bigger power supply and I am waiting on a 1600 to come in from EVGA before I can install my new 780. I hit a 20591 with three of them stock after finally getting my RAM running at its rated speed.



I am going to run the Titan's in my own personal build but I am waiting on the 5960x to be released and the new chipset that will run the new DDR4 ram. I am building three quad fire systems to donate to three charities in my area (battered woman's shelter, big brothers of America charter and a no kill animal rescue for boxers), so I will have three identical systems running before the end of next week to be able to test before they are donated on the 12th of this month. I doubt I will be able to get them to run as good as your, but I am hoping to learn enough from them so that when I build my own personal rig, I will be able to get it up in the 25's or 26k range.

You have a cute dog. I have three boxers....here in my newest one.



Thank you for sharing your scores with me. I am really impressed with your quad fire rig. I have never seen one with two power supplies before. I would hate to be paying your electric bill....lol On a side note, I use to live in Silver City, but have no idea where Summoner's Rift is located.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Thank you for sharing your scores with me. I am really impressed with your quad fire rig. I have never seen one with two power supplies before. I would hate to be paying your electric bill....lol


Primary reason I had to go Dual PSU was actually a lack of plugs. The AX 1200W ran QuadFire at stock just fine, I just didn't like having to use adapters to run the 4th card because that PSU only has 6 PCI-E plugs. I'll be getting a newer Antec HCP-1300W for daily use with the GPUs at stock, it has 10 PCI-E plugs, which is what I need, 8 for the cards + 1 for the motherboard's supplemental power. Only time I"ll use the secondary PSU is when OCing the GPUs for benchmarking tests.

Power draw actually isn't that bad in more regular use, the only time the GPUs really get up near full draw is in 3K (3x1080p) or benchmark testing. I've also be using them for [email protected] quite a bit, which is pretty low power draw, about 180W per card if that, which is nothing compared to the 300+ watts per card draw I saw during those benchmarking OC tests.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Your the second person I have ran in to that is involved with the [email protected] project. I am a graduate of Stanford, but have no clue what that project is or what 'folding' entails. I am so busy with my charity projects this time of the year, I have not had a chance to get any thing else done. I have the same problem with my Corsair 1,200i. I found a really nice EVGA 1600w that seems like it will be best solution for running quad fire rigs. I bought three of them and they are suppose to be here Tuesday. I am really anxious to see how a four gpu will score but I have been told that the 780's I have will be problematic in setting up a fourth card. Something about native IR, whatever that is. I guess I will find out soon enough...lol

I miss the weather in New Mexico. Texas in hot and humid. I lived most of my life is Southern California and cannot wait to move back to California when I retire next year. I have some property up in Lake Tahoe and I am going to retire there.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Your the second person I have ran in to that is involved with the [email protected] project. I am a graduate of Stanford, but have no clue what that project is or what 'folding' entails.


Come join the fun... Put all those rigs to good use! http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team

Here is a link to the Stanford site https://folding.stanford.edu/home/


----------



## Zoli

Hi Guys!

I have a question. If you install an Ivy bridge-E based xeon E5-2697wv2 CPU in a Rampage 4 extreme, then can I use the max turbo on all cores? So this CPU has 3,5GHz max turbo, so can I use all cores on 3,5Ghz under max load? Thanks!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Yes you should be able to run the stock max turbo on all cores.


----------



## Zoli

Thanks!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoli*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have a question. If you install an Ivy bridge-E based xeon E5-2697wv2 CPU in a Rampage 4 extreme, then can I use the max turbo on all cores? So this CPU has 3,5GHz max turbo, so can I use all cores on 3,5Ghz under max load? Thanks!


I believe 6cores @3,4ghz is the rated max, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kizwan

It's 12 cores. I think it only turbo boost to 3GHz with all cores active.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoli*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have a question. If you install an Ivy bridge-E based xeon E5-2697wv2 CPU in a Rampage 4 extreme, then can I use the max turbo on all cores? So this CPU has 3,5GHz max turbo, so can I use all cores on 3,5Ghz under max load? Thanks!


If it wont boot try flashing Ivybee bios on to your second bios chip . Save original bios on first chip


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> I believe 6cores @3,4ghz is the rated max, but I could be wrong.


You are wrong. Actually, it is a 12 core processor and yes, 3.4ghz is its rated top speed.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoli*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have a question. If you install an Ivy bridge-E based xeon E5-2697wv2 CPU in a Rampage 4 extreme, then can I use the max turbo on all cores? So this CPU has 3,5GHz max turbo, so can I use all cores on 3,5Ghz under max load? Thanks!


Here's some information that may be of some help to you:

Xeon E5-2603 v2 4 1.8 GHz 10 MB 80 Watt $231.62
Xeon E5-2609 v2 4 2.5 GHz 10 MB 80 Watt $337.03
Xeon E5-2620 v2 6 2.1 GHz 15 MB 80 Watt $464.48
Xeon E5-2630 v2 6 2.6 GHz 15 MB 80 Watt
Xeon E5-2630L v2 6 2.4 GHz 15 MB $701.01
Xeon E5-2637 v2 4 3.5 GHz 15 MB $1140.99
Xeon E5-2640 v2 8 2 GHz 20 MB 95 Watt $1013.54
Xeon E5-2643 v2 6 3.5 GHz 25 MB 130 Watt
Xeon E5-2650 v2 8 2.6 GHz 20 MB 95 Watt $1335.85
Xeon E5-2650L v2 10 1.7 GHz 25 MB 70 Watt $1395.91
Xeon E5-2660 v2 10 2.2 GHz 25 MB 95 Watt $1590.78
Xeon E5-2667 v2 8 3.3 GHz 25 MB 130 Watt $2320.64
Xeon E5-2670 v2 10 2.5 GHz 25 MB 115 Watt
Xeon E5-2680 v2 10 2.8 GHz 25 MB 115 Watt $1943.93
Xeon E5-2687W v2 8 3.4 GHz 20 MB 150 Watt $2414.35
Xeon E5-2690 v2 10 3 GHz 25 MB 130 Watt $2355.52
Xeon E5-2695 v2 12 2.4 GHz 30 MB 115 Watt $2675.39
Xeon E5-2697 v2 12 2.7 GHz 30 MB 130 Watt $2949.69

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7214/xeon-e52600-v2-price-list-server-ivy-bridgeep


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> You are wrong. Actually, it is a 12 core processor and yes, 3.4ghz is its rated top speed.


Not "wrong" just a bit fuzzy I guess.

To clarify:

Turbo frequency
3800 MHz (1 core)
3600 MHz (2 or 3 cores)
3500 MHz (4 or 5 cores)
3400 MHz (6 or more cores)


----------



## Mega Man

removed by me as it was a comment spawned in anger, and is against what we stand for at OCN


----------



## sixsigmamb

Please provide a link to where I claimed to have four Titan blacks in a quad fire configuration and that I currently own a Mclaren.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> Turbo frequency
> 3800 MHz (1 core)
> 3600 MHz (2 or 3 cores)
> 3500 MHz (4 or 5 cores)
> 3400 MHz (6 or more cores)


Turbo frequency depends on the turbo ratio/steps/bins. E.g. for E5-2697 v2 is 3/3/3/3/3/3/3/4/5/6/7/8. From the right, 1-core active, 2-cores active, 3-cores active and so on. I think you can find this info at wikipedia.

with 1-core active, Turbo Frequency: 2700 + (8 x 100) = 3500 MHz
with 2-cores active, Turbo Frequency: 2700 + (7 x 100) = 3400 MHz
with 3-cores active, Turbo Frequency: 2700 + (6 x 100) = 3300 MHz
...
with 6 to 12-cores active, Turbo Frequency: 2700 + (3 x 100) = 3000 MHz
With 2011 consumer CPUs we can override turbo ratio by using "Turbo Ratio = By All Cores" in BIOS. I don't know whether this also apply to Xeon but based on a couple of reviews, I don't think it's possible with Xeon.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> removed by me as it was a comment spawned in anger, and is against what we stand for at OCN


LoooooooL








BTW hows the reading comprehension course going for ya !!


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

its like a gag order LoooL


----------



## wermad

My rive is going to its new home. Thanks to all that have helped me with this awesome board. I shed a tear but I'm committed to move on.


----------



## Mega Man

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu come back !!!!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Please provide a link to where I claimed to have four Titan blacks in a quad fire configuration and that I currently own a Mclaren.


Please provide any sort of "real" substatial proof, to any of the 'claims' you have made.

- quad fire titanZ (fire is amd term, and titanZ is a dual gpu card and will reach nvidia's max 4-way SLi with 2 cards)

- owner of 3 toy stores

- Owner of Ferrari's, Lborghini etc..

- Degree in Law, and Engineering

- First and biggest car dealer/seller on eBay

And the proof I am still waiting for is benchmark stable 4,8Ghz 4930k's @1.365v wich according to you is "standard oc for 4930k"


----------



## Zoli

Thanks! Thats was what I'm thinking about. With a Xeon can I override the default turbo ratio to "all cores"... I can not find a review with a consumer motherboard (only with server boards) running with a Xeon and didn't find any info on turbo ratio overriding with Xeons.... But imagine a processor with 12 cores active and 3.5 Ghz on all cores and that's on a single socket


----------



## Gomi

Have a problem with my IV Gene - None on the ROG forums had any solutions or hints of might be wrong, got a single person to write in my thread, and he told me to update the chipset drivers, which to my knowledge have nothing to do with what happens at post etc. (But I did update them anyways, just in case, no change).

*ISSUE:*

Here is the deal, using the exact same system, only swapping the CPU I am having a major problem.

With the 3930K everything works perfectly, yes I have run into a ERROR 34 once or twice while swapping the CPU back and forth, but a quick USB flash sorted it out.

However, when running the 4960X i have NO display at all. Usually the DEBUG code is AE, once I had it pass to AA ( And then the temperature ) and A SINGLE TIME I was surprised to see the BIOS all of the sudden ( Which I have not tried again, as I immidiately ran into an error 34 after adjusting settings in the BIOS ).

Tried the two newest BIOS ( 4901 and 4808 ), flashed from inside BIOS ( When on the 3930K ) and from USB stick - No difference

Memtest86+ does not report any problems.

Why on earth do I not have a picture when using the 4960X - but it works perfectly when using the 3930K?

*System:*

Rampage IV Gene
NH-D15
4*4 G.skill 2133
Corsair AX860I
2*Samsung Evo 120GB ( RAID0 )
Asus Raidr 250GB
Asus GTX 760 MARS

3930K
4960X

Testing with the MARS and a R7 250 (To rule out the GPU).

3930K -
PCIe16_1 and PCI16_2 works perfectly.

4960X -
PCIe16_1 works perfectly (Tested both GPU)
PCIe16_2 does NOT work with any of the GPU, HOWEVER it DOES work with the Asus Raidr SSD.

Seriously ... what the hell. Part of the post is even showing the whole Asus Raidr setup, so it is not like the PCIe16_2 is somehow skipped, it is simply just refusing to run a GPU.

This ALSO covers the GPU in the OS - If I insert a GPU in PCIe16_2 there will be no picture, even in OS.

*Note:* Again, everything works perfectly using the 3930K - As soon as I change the CPU I am getting these problems.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Clearly your 4960x doesn't like gene , I suggest RIVBE for ivy-e , Youll get more from it I believe .... like a vid signal if not its RMA time . Shame you updated bios and got no satisfaction .









Keep 3930k on gene . Its okay for me to say this cause I have a few spares ..........


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Clearly your 4960x doesn't like gene , I suggest RIVBE for ivy-e , Youll get more from it I believe .... like a vid signal if not its RMA time . Shame you updated bios and got no satisfaction .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep 3930k on gene . Its okay for me to say this cause I have a few spares ..........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Apparently, I just do not get it - I just tried with a 3rd GPU and still nothing - I then remove the 4960X and install the 3930K and everything works perfectly.

Just do not get what a CPU have to do with PCIe16_1 and PCIe16_2 - Especially when it still works (Evident as the Asus Raidr PCIe-SSD can run off the PCIe16_2 just fine).


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Apparently, I just do not get it - I just tried with a 3rd GPU and still nothing - I then remove the 4960X and install the 3930K and everything works perfectly.
> 
> Just do not get what a CPU have to do with PCIe16_1 and PCIe16_2 - Especially when it still works (Evident as the Asus Raidr PCIe-SSD can run off the PCIe16_2 just fine).


The chip has everything to do with PCI-e. PCI-e only interfaces with your system through the chip. Check the chip itself, maybe one of the pins is corrupted or tarnished or something?


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed


----------



## Canis-X

WOW, I've been away a little bit and this thread see more action in that short time than it normally does. LOL It has been a good read catching up to present.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> The chip has everything to do with PCI-e. PCI-e only interfaces with your system through the chip. Check the chip itself, maybe one of the pins is corrupted or tarnished or something?


Will have a look on the CPU and pins in the socket - At this point I am actually crossing my fingers that it is something like this. I reseated the CPU .... 12 times or so, so your idea of a possible tarnish on one of the contact points could be true - Maybe some old TIM .. Will have a look


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> WOW, I've been away a little bit and this thread see more action in that short time than it normally does. LOL It has been a good read catching up to present.


Most of the really entertaining posts got deleted









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Will have a look on the CPU and pins in the socket - At this point I am actually crossing my fingers that it is something like this. I reseated the CPU .... 12 times or so, so your idea of a possible tarnish on one of the contact points could be true - Maybe some old TIM .. Will have a look


Bent socket pin don't like ivybee ?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Most of the really entertaining posts got deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent socket pin don't like ivybee ?


The socket pins look absolutely perfect, I gave the backside of the CPU a good wipe and cleaning, no change .. Sigh.

Maybe I should just be happy the CPU works and live with the fact that I cannot use PCIe16_2 on this board with it installed - Or as someone said, go back to the 3930K. I am still thinking this might be a BIOS error with the Gene IV and 4960X.

Small update:

When installing the GPU in PCIe16_2, which is what I really wanted, there is no video/signal to monitor at all - However, looking at the LED-Debug code I can see the system goes into OS (AA).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Most of the really entertaining posts got deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent socket pin don't like ivybee ?
> 
> 
> 
> The socket pins look absolutely perfect, I gave the backside of the CPU a good wipe and cleaning, no change .. Sigh.
> 
> Maybe I should just be happy the CPU works and live with the fact that I cannot use PCIe16_2 on this board with it installed - Or as someone said, go back to the 3930K. I am still thinking this might be a BIOS error with the Gene IV and 4960X.
> 
> Small update:
> 
> When installing the GPU in PCIe16_2, which is what I really wanted, there is no video/signal to monitor at all - However, looking at the LED-Debug code I can see the system goes into OS (AA).
Click to expand...

This may sound crazy but did you try re-seat the gpu and/or disconnect the 6-/8-pin pcie power cables for like 5 minutes (system off) & try again after. I've seen asus motherboard do crazy stuff like x16 lanes slot down to x8 lanes slot & including occasionally one or more gpu dissappeared in multi-gpu config after hard crash.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Have a problem with my IV Gene - None on the ROG forums had any solutions or hints of might be wrong, got a single person to write in my thread, and he told me to update the chipset drivers, which to my knowledge have nothing to do with what happens at post etc. (But I did update them anyways, just in case, no change).
> 
> *ISSUE:*
> 
> Here is the deal, using the exact same system, only swapping the CPU I am having a major problem.
> 
> With the 3930K everything works perfectly, yes I have run into a ERROR 34 once or twice while swapping the CPU back and forth, but a quick USB flash sorted it out.
> 
> However, when running the 4960X i have NO display at all. Usually the DEBUG code is AE, once I had it pass to AA ( And then the temperature ) and A SINGLE TIME I was surprised to see the BIOS all of the sudden ( Which I have not tried again, as I immidiately ran into an error 34 after adjusting settings in the BIOS ).
> 
> Tried the two newest BIOS ( 4901 and 4808 ), flashed from inside BIOS ( When on the 3930K ) and from USB stick - No difference
> 
> Memtest86+ does not report any problems.
> 
> Why on earth do I not have a picture when using the 4960X - but it works perfectly when using the 3930K?
> 
> *System:*
> 
> Rampage IV Gene
> NH-D15
> 4*4 G.skill 2133
> Corsair AX860I
> 2*Samsung Evo 120GB ( RAID0 )
> Asus Raidr 250GB
> Asus GTX 760 MARS
> 
> 3930K
> 4960X
> 
> Testing with the MARS and a R7 250 (To rule out the GPU).
> 
> 3930K -
> PCIe16_1 and PCI16_2 works perfectly.
> 
> 4960X -
> PCIe16_1 works perfectly (Tested both GPU)
> PCIe16_2 does NOT work with any of the GPU, HOWEVER it DOES work with the Asus Raidr SSD.
> 
> Seriously ... what the hell. Part of the post is even showing the whole Asus Raidr setup, so it is not like the PCIe16_2 is somehow skipped, it is simply just refusing to run a GPU.
> 
> This ALSO covers the GPU in the OS - If I insert a GPU in PCIe16_2 there will be no picture, even in OS.
> 
> *Note:* Again, everything works perfectly using the 3930K - As soon as I change the CPU I am getting these problems.


You may want to pull out a magnifying glass and look at your cpu socket. A bent pin or two will definitely cause the same problem. I know, because I had the same problem on an X79 deluxe.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> You may want to pull out a magnifying glass and look at your cpu socket. A bent pin or two will definitely cause the same problem. I know, because I had the same problem on an X79 deluxe.


Along the edges of the socket somewhere .... maybe


----------



## Canis-X

I've had a situation with my 3930k where the mobo wouldn't recognize a couple of the dimm slots. I had to reseat the CPU and CPU heatsink to get them working (also helps to not crank down too tight on the CPU heatsink).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

A little bit of tim on a pin caused my overclock to down clock


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This may sound crazy but did you try re-seat the gpu and/or disconnect the 6-/8-pin pcie power cables for like 5 minutes (system off) & try again after. I've seen asus motherboard do crazy stuff like x16 lanes slot down to x8 lanes slot & including occasionally one or more gpu dissappeared in multi-gpu config after hard crash.


I don't think your crazy. I use to reset an X58 motherboard by pulling the plugs to it, removing the memory and removing the battery, though I was told to let it sit for 8 hours to do a true hard reset. When I had problems with my Gforce 290's I would do he same. Sometimes, taking it back to the way it was when it came out of a box is the only solution. It is definitely a better option than trying to RMA your components and then waiting weeks for a new component to show up at your front door.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've had a situation with my 3930k where the mobo wouldn't recognize a couple of the dimm slots. I had to reseat the CPU and CPU heatsink to get them working (also helps to not crank down too tight on the CPU heatsink).


You can say that again. I ruined a socket once by cranking down the heat sink with a screw driver, instead of just tightening by hand. Trying to fix it I managed to bend more pins than what I was able to straighten. I watched a video on Youtube on how to do it, but I have never been able to fix a socket if more than one or two pins were bent.


----------



## Gomi

Ordered a crapload more TIM, been removing the CPU so much due to trouble-shooting this problem that I actually ran dry - Which suprised me, especially since I also had to go through my Gelid that I use for DICE runs.

Anyhow, will pull out the CPU again tomorrow and have a look on the pins and backside of CPU - Bent pins, TIM and tarnish on the back of the CPU.

Currently using the NH-D15 (Lovely cooler by the way), but will also test with a random cooler from my stash, just to make sure the mounting aint screwing with the 4960X (Works fine on the 3930K by the way - But hey, worth a shot and takes 5 minutes).

I already checked all cables, numerous times - had the battery out for 24+ hours etc.

At this point it is:

A: A bent pin or TIM on a pin.

B: A big fat fingerprint on the backside of the CPU, resulting in no contact on one of the pins.

C: Possible a BIOS error? (If only I knew someone with a IV Gene, 4960X - lol).

If this keeps up I am just going to bite the bullet and order a smaller CPU cooler so I can use the PCIe16_1 - Had hoped it would not come to this as the NH-D15 really is a beast.

And no, custom water is not a solution - build more systems on water than I can even count and really want to go the "easy" way on this mini-system (SG10) - Eyeing the new NZXT Kraken X31 as a possibility, the reviews are absolutely out-of-this-world.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> A little bit of tim on a pin caused my overclock to down clock


Amazed it didn't cause your OC to explode







lol assuming it was the non-conductive kind eh?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Amazed it didn't cause your OC to explode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol assuming it was the non-conductive kind eh?


We are talking about a bit no bigger than a pin heads worth


----------



## hypespazm

Should I be worried I've been getting this a lot and im not sure if its bad or not never heard of this 3.3v and it keeps going to 2.960v..... I keep getting a warning sign it.it also dropped to2.944v . can anyone give me any help on how to fix this or is it even something to be worried about?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried I've been getting this a lot and im not sure if its bad or not never heard of this 3.3v and it keeps going to 2.960v..... I keep getting a warning sign it.it also dropped to2.944v . can anyone give me any help on how to fix this or is it even something to be worried about?


That's why I don't use ai sweet anymore . Red and black windows of lies and inaccuracy causes conflicts with other monitoring progs .


----------



## tatmMRKIV

is there anyway to use subzero sense without AI suite?

Also How is it on the black edition?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> is there anyway to use subzero sense without AI suite?
> 
> Also How is it on the black edition?


No its a RIVE thang ......... my RIVE is back from RMA catchya


----------



## Fidelitas

ALAN, is it better on a processor to set a manual vote voltage or to use an offset where the voltage changes as it throttles down?


----------



## Fidelitas

Alan, do you agree with Asus that adjusting voltage on the PCH does nothing to enhance overclocking? http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## alancsalt

I know I use fixed voltage, but I don't know if it's better. It is what I'm used to.
PCH does seem to have little effect.

Thing is though, if a better overclocker expressed an opinion to the contrary, I would be willing to try what they say to see if I get the claimed result.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No its a RIVE thang ......... my RIVE is back from RMA catchya


Well I decided I can gat that board any other day and instead grabbed this thing and got this .... about time
http://valid.x86.fr/vveif8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> ALAN, is it better on a processor to set a manual vote voltage or to use an offset where the voltage changes as it throttles down?


If your running 100 MHz strap I would be offset vcore voltage to keep da temps down at idle .... but only on 100 strap








PCH does nuthun really only draws 7v


----------



## Fidelitas

Taking from what I have read, offset voltages are considered dynamic, please correct me if I am wrong and were developed for laptop or mobile devices to help keep them cool. Where I am muddled is does heat come from your core voltage or does it come from wattage or does it come from both? Which has more affect on the processor temperature, wattage or voltage?

For example, if I have Intel Speed Step set to on and I set my core voltage at 1.45 for instance, will my processor at idle run at a higher temperature then if I set my offset to reach a maximum of 1.45v when the processor is under full load?

Another question I have, does it diminish the overall life span of a processor to run it a little warmer at idle. For instance, if my processor is running at 3436c idle when I overclock my processor, but runs at 28c when on I am not overclocked, am I shortening my processors life cycle and if so, what is the normal life cycle of a processor?

This question really plagues me with RIBE board. My overclock panel and bios indicate a higher cpu temperature than three of my software programs. I use Realtemp, Coretemp and Asus Suite 3 to monitor my operating temperatures. Reatemp and Coretemp always show lower cpu temps than my bios and overclock panel, regardless of the load on my cpu. Which temperature reading should I trust?


----------



## Fidelitas

What is the difference of turbo mode and speed step technology. Should I use either one if I want to run my cpu overclocked?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well I decided I can gat that board any other day and instead grabbed this thing and got this .... about time
> http://valid.x86.fr/vveif8
> If your running 100 MHz strap I would be offset vcore voltage to keep da temps down at idle .... but only on 100 strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCH does nuthun really only draws 7v


Home, I have a 4960x processor and it is my understanding from what I have read that its designed strap is 100 MHZ. I have noticed from reading your expert posts and those of others who appear to be experts, that others and you often OC with higher strap frequencies. I have taken settings that I have seen posted and tried different strap frequencies but they often require me to change the frequencies of my RAM which I set at XMP profile. What advantages do you reap from running higher strap frequencies?

I am having a difficult enough time trying to find the right everyday frequency to run my processor at and I do not know how to tune my memory. I use my computer for internet surfing, word processing, a little bit of picture editing and running other office programs, such as Excel. Everyone once in awhile I use AutoCAD to edit drawings from work. I am not good at computer games so I don't often load them on to my computer.

I like for my computer to boot fast and to load programs fast. I also enjoy playing with different settings to see how fast I can run my computer. I purchased the advanced edition of 3DMark so that I can check how good my video compares to other systems out there. I have invested a hefty sum in to my build and even though I don't use it to anywhere near it full potential, I would really like for it to be able to run at its fullest potential but I don't want to damage my expensive parts by not knowing what I am doing. Can you provide me any suggestions. It seems like the more I read, the more confused I get.

My configuration is:

RIBE Motherboard
4960X CPU
64GB of Corsair Platinum Ram PC19200 2400 quad channel
2 ATI Radeon 295X2 gpus
EVGA SuperNOVA 1300G2 power supply


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Pretty sure you should be using Turbo Mode multis to OC for the best results as long as your CPU has an unlocked multi, which it does in your case. I recommend leaving speedstep off until you get whatever OC you're aiming for and get it stable, then you can fiddle with trying to get it stable with speedstep on, as it can give you some power savings & the like when you're not gaming or whatnot.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Pretty sure you should be using Turbo Mode multis to OC for the best results as long as your CPU has an unlocked multi, which it does in your case. I recommend leaving speedstep off until you get whatever OC you're aiming for and get it stable, then you can fiddle with trying to get it stable with speedstep on, as it can give you some power savings & the like when you're not gaming or whatnot.


Could you please elaborate on what turbo mode multis are? I am sorry but I don't understand what your referring to. Can you provide me some examples?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Could you please elaborate on what turbo mode multis are? I am sorry but I don't understand what your referring to. Can you provide me some examples?


Your CPU has 2 listed "Operating Frequencies". 3.6GHz is the "normal mode" clock, with 4GHz being the "turbo clock". That means your Turbo Multiplier is 40 (I assume the BCLK is 100, meaning it's 100x40 = 4000MHz?). On my CPU, which is a predecessor to yours (3930K), all I have to do is turn up the Turbo Mode multiplier to whatever I want it to be, and adjust voltage for stability. Example: My current settings are for 4.2GHz, which is with a BCLK of 100, Turbo Mode Multiplier of 42, & 1.21V to the CPU, with most of the rest of the settings on Auto. That's usually what I run for gaming.

You may want to read an in-depth Overclocking Guide on Socket 2011 so that you can learn the terminology & what everyone is talking about, it's not something I'm particularly good at explaining. I can tell you what numbers to plug in where if I see your BIOS screen, but I'm far from extremely experienced with overclocking on these boards. I've only had this one I have now, and I haven't actually actively tested OCing on it in quite a while other than recently having to redo my 4.6GHz settings because my BIOS chip got clipped & reset itself, wiping my saved profiles.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried I've been getting this a lot and im not sure if its bad or not never heard of this 3.3v and it keeps going to 2.960v..... I keep getting a warning sign it.it also dropped to2.944v . can anyone give me any help on how to fix this or is it even something to be worried about?


is that ai suite 3 ? I thought rive only was supported by ai suite 2 ? Or do you have a BE ? And maybe you could use ai suite 2 instead, even for the BE ?

Or not at all, like homecinema suggests


----------



## tatmMRKIV

SOOOOOOO Disappointed. I bought a binned gold 4930k for LN2 and then seller tests before he sends it out and 00

and I was getting an ES rivBE in that deal....

just super disappointed

I was at 100 yesterday.. now at like 20.. very sad

(but yup that was me that bought loud's 4930k)

@honeybadger. I beat your skydiver 3dmark score!
come at me


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Taking from what I have read, offset voltages are considered dynamic, please correct me if I am wrong and were developed for laptop or mobile devices to help keep them cool. Where I am muddled is does heat come from your core voltage or does it come from wattage or does it come from both? Which has more affect on the processor temperature, wattage or voltage?


Wattage. For the second question, it's actually current draw that will affect core temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> For example, if I have Intel Speed Step set to on and I set my core voltage at 1.45 for instance, will my processor at idle run at a higher temperature then if I set my offset to reach a maximum of 1.45v when the processor is under full load?


If you have other CPU power saving feature disabled, yes CPU will run few degrees higher than when using offset. Why don't you try it? I assume you're using offset now. Let your computer idle for 10 - 15 minutes & record the idle temp. Then set fixed Vcore, enabled C3, C6 & C7, and record idle temp. Compare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Another question I have, does it diminish the overall life span of a processor to run it a little warmer at idle. For instance, if my processor is running at 3436c idle when I overclock my processor, but runs at 28c when on I am not overclocked, am I shortening my processors life cycle and if so, what is the normal life cycle of a processor?


I'm confident that you don't need to worried about this. You most likely already upgraded to new CPU before current CPU died. My first gen Intel Core CPU still working properly even though it always run at 100C most of the time when it was new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> This question really plagues me with RIBE board. My overclock panel and bios indicate a higher cpu temperature than three of my software programs. I use Realtemp, Coretemp and Asus Suite 3 to monitor my operating temperatures. Reatemp and Coretemp always show lower cpu temps than my bios and overclock panel, regardless of the load on my cpu. Which temperature reading should I trust?


I'm think BIOS, AI Suite & overclock panel show socket temp, not core temp. I'm pretty sure BIOS & AI Suite report socket temp. Real Temp & CoreTemp show core temp. Trust these two.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> is that ai suite 3 ? I thought rive only was supported by ai suite 2 ? Or do you have a BE ? And maybe you could use ai suite 2 instead, even for the BE ?
> 
> Or not at all, like homecinema suggests


AI Suite II used to warn me all the time that my vcore was at 0.00. lol I wouldn't worry about it. From what I gather, AI Suite conflicts with any other monitoring software on your system, so if it querries the voltage or temperature when another software is also querrying that same voltage or temperature it wacks out like that.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> SOOOOOOO Disappointed. I bought a binned gold 4930k for LN2 and then seller tests before he sends it out and 00
> 
> and I was getting an ES rivBE in that deal....
> 
> just super disappointed
> 
> I was at 100 yesterday.. now at like 20.. very sad
> 
> (but yup that was me that bought loud's 4930k)
> 
> @honeybadger. I beat your skydiver 3dmark score!
> come at me










I actually learned a few things that can significantly improve your SkyDiver score, I just haven't done them yet and retested. Apparently there's so stuff you can disable in terms of computer settings that can seriously boost your score, specifically in the Combined Test.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

LOL I didn't do anythng special, I even had stock VGA bios for that run..( I had terrible luck witht he skynet v 2 and classified voltage controller, almost killed my LOW asic valued overclocker)

But yeah I tried doing better than that run and I was 500 points short at best.
both my cards were doing +100mhz and now one only does +90 before artifacting
whike the other is still humming at +105 I think it may have +110 at stock v parameters.
my one cards ASIC value is 89.7%

combined seems to be holding me back so I was gonna wait till I got a stable GPU clock then multi up my CPU

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2276146

oh no I got dropped to 27...

I wish I was able to run this with the 4930k I was buying

anyways I am 90% sure my physics score is whats holding me back.. I might slap on another 780ti and dedicate it to physics

but these options you are reffereing to are OS options right? Like part of the ones that support the fancy menus and borders and such? I remember when I first got into PCs turning those on or off was a much bigger deal back then

after you are pleased with your score you should let me know xD


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Wattage. For the second question, it's actually current draw that will affect core temperature.
> If you have other CPU power saving feature disabled, yes CPU will run few degrees higher than when using offset. Why don't you try it? I assume you're using offset now. Let your computer idle for 10 - 15 minutes & record the idle temp. Then set fixed Vcore, enabled C3, C6 & C7, and record idle temp. Compare.
> I'm confident that you don't need to worried about this. You most likely already upgraded to new CPU before current CPU died. My first gen Intel Core CPU still working properly even though it always run at 100C most of the time when it was new.
> I'm think BIOS, AI Suite & overclock panel show socket temp, not core temp. I'm pretty sure BIOS & AI Suite report socket temp. Real Temp & CoreTemp show core temp. Trust these two.


I am not sure what or where the settings are for C3, C6 & C7. Could you please elaborate.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> is that ai suite 3 ? I thought rive only was supported by ai suite 2 ? Or do you have a BE ? And maybe you could use ai suite 2 instead, even for the BE ?
> 
> Or not at all, like homecinema suggests


i have ASus SUITE 2 not 3 !!! I still dont know what this warning is about!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> i have ASus SUITE 2 not 3 !!! I still dont know what this warning is about!


looks like a bugg in the software from what most people here are saying. Have you tried to uninstall and if necessary re-install the software?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> looks like a bugg in the software from what most people here are saying. Have you tried to uninstall and if necessary re-install the software?


havent tried that but ive been ignoring the ASUS SUITE 2 for the most part what i want to know is that does that mean? what is that voltage supposed to read?


----------



## Canis-X

From my experience it is a false positive reading that causes the warning. You can configure it in either the program or in the UEFI (BIOS) to ignore that one sensor if you wish to keep the application suite installed. I have done that for most of the sensors except the fan headers since I have flow meters on my water cooling loops so that if a pump dies it shuts my rig down.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried I've been getting this a lot and im not sure if its bad or not never heard of this 3.3v and it keeps going to 2.960v..... I keep getting a warning sign it.it also dropped to2.944v . can anyone give me any help on how to fix this or is it even something to be worried about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I don't use ai sweet anymore . Red and black windows of lies and inaccuracy causes conflicts with other monitoring progs .
Click to expand...

I got those warnings too. Ignored it for a while till I got reboots due to surges. I checked the bios and sure enough 3.3 is dropping. It turned to be a faulty extension so I switched to the stock cable and 3.3v is back to normal.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Wattage. For the second question, it's actually current draw that will affect core temperature.
> If you have other CPU power saving feature disabled, yes CPU will run few degrees higher than when using offset. Why don't you try it? I assume you're using offset now. Let your computer idle for 10 - 15 minutes & record the idle temp. Then set fixed Vcore, enabled C3, C6 & C7, and record idle temp. Compare.
> I'm confident that you don't need to worried about this. You most likely already upgraded to new CPU before current CPU died. My first gen Intel Core CPU still working properly even though it always run at 100C most of the time when it was new.
> I'm think BIOS, AI Suite & overclock panel show socket temp, not core temp. I'm pretty sure BIOS & AI Suite report socket temp. Real Temp & CoreTemp show core temp. Trust these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what or where the settings are for C3, C6 & C7. Could you please elaborate.
Click to expand...

C3/C6/C7 are CPU power management. Search my old posts for more info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> is that ai suite 3 ? I thought rive only was supported by ai suite 2 ? Or do you have a BE ? And maybe you could use ai suite 2 instead, even for the BE ?
> 
> Or not at all, like homecinema suggests
> 
> 
> 
> i have ASus SUITE 2 not 3 !!! I still dont know what this warning is about!
Click to expand...

50-50 chances the warning is legit or just a wrong reading because another monitoring software running in the background at the same time with AI Suite. If the latter, there is a tell-tale sign it was just wrong reading. If you get zero volt or negative volt/temperature or ridiculously high temperature (e.g. 125C) then safe to say it's just wrong reading. In your case, the warning seems legit though.


----------



## tsm106

Hey, was perusing AWD and look what I found. Rampage Gene for 169 used from Amazon. It's Prime so if its a bust it won't cost you a dime.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B006L6ZIU4/ref=sr_1_6_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1407527225&sr=8-6&keywords=2011+motherboard&condition=used

Oh base P9X79 board for 153 also. Base is better than LE iirc.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0064L8UJM/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1407527766&sr=8-2&keywords=2011+motherboard&condition=used


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> C3/C6/C7 are CPU power management. Search my old posts for more info.
> 50-50 chances the warning is legit or just a wrong reading because another monitoring software running in the background at the same time with AI Suite. If the latter, there is a tell-tale sign it was just wrong reading. If you get zero volt or negative volt/temperature or ridiculously high temperature (e.g. 125C) then safe to say it's just wrong reading. In your case, the warning seems legit though.


only program i use is HWmonitor but i dont always open it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I got those warnings too. Ignored it for a while till I got reboots due to surges. I checked the bios and sure enough 3.3 is dropping. It turned to be a faulty extension so I switched to the stock cable and 3.3v is back to normal.


what extention could it be? honestly what is the 3.3v supposed to read anyway? it usually gives it to me during gameplay and it just started? so Im wondering what would be the best way to fix this issue? should it be removing ASUS SUITE 2 or ignoring it? or is it a hardware issue like my powersupply?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I got those warnings too. Ignored it for a while till I got reboots due to surges. I checked the bios and sure enough 3.3 is dropping. It turned to be a faulty extension so I switched to the stock cable and 3.3v is back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> what extention could it be? honestly what is the 3.3v supposed to read anyway? it usually gives it to me during gameplay and it just started? so Im wondering what would be the best way to fix this issue? should it be removing ASUS SUITE 2 or ignoring it? or is it a hardware issue like my powersupply?
Click to expand...

Check in bios on reboot to see what your the 3.3v is reporting. For me, upon closer inspection of the sleeve extension I was using I noticed that one of the pins was pushed back and loose. So upon insertion it would not insert into the pin all the way, basically a loose connection. W/o any tools on hand to fix the loose pin, I just swapped to the stock plug w/o extension and am back up and running.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Check in bios on reboot to see what your the 3.3v is reporting. For me, upon closer inspection of the sleeve extension I was using I noticed that one of the pins was pushed back and loose. So upon insertion it would not insert into the pin all the way, basically a loose connection. W/o any tools on hand to fix the loose pin, I just swapped to the stock plug w/o extension and am back up and running.


I believe I fixed it It was a 8 pin connector on the motherboard !!!!! omg it was even hot!!! now its reading 3.184!!!! woah that was a close one


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried I've been getting this a lot and im not sure if its bad or not never heard of this 3.3v and it keeps going to 2.960v..... I keep getting a warning sign it.it also dropped to2.944v . can anyone give me any help on how to fix this or is it even something to be worried about?


I believe it is saying one of the voltage lines from your PSU is too low - less than the permitted variation. You could see if AIDA or some other monitoring program that includes the 3.3v line agrees?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I believe I fixed it It was a 8 pin connector on the motherboard !!!!! omg it was even hot!!! now its reading 3.184!!!! woah that was a close one


Oh my, could have had the melted 8pin on the mobo. A bad cable extension did my other RIVE back when. I try to use native cables the most I can now.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I believe I fixed it It was a 8 pin connector on the motherboard !!!!! omg it was even hot!!! now its reading 3.184!!!! woah that was a close one
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, could have had the melted 8pin on the mobo. A bad cable extension did my other RIVE back when. I try to use native cables the most I can now.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you caught that in time.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Check in bios on reboot to see what your the 3.3v is reporting. For me, upon closer inspection of the sleeve extension I was using I noticed that one of the pins was pushed back and loose. So upon insertion it would not insert into the pin all the way, basically a loose connection. W/o any tools on hand to fix the loose pin, I just swapped to the stock plug w/o extension and am back up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I fixed it It was a 8 pin connector on the motherboard !!!!! omg it was even hot!!! now its reading 3.184!!!! woah that was a close one
Click to expand...

fyi 8 pin only delivers 12v and ground ( all cables do this except 24pin, sata or 4pin ( not getting into older unused connectors ) )

4pin 12v ground ground 5v, you can get 7v by connecting the 12 and 5 v ( in this order )
sata 12v ground, 5v 3.3v ( idk the order off the top of my head )

24pin delivers all voltages, and then some

seems more likely it was reading the 24pin, however good thing you caught the loose connection


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Being able to get 2666 or 193 BLCK outta a hexcore on this BE thing is well ...........







Nerdgasmic to say the least









Okay Prime Time









http://valid.x86.fr/lndd65

Other things
http://valid.x86.fr/ql2tjd

http://valid.x86.fr/mjnq8x


----------



## alancsalt

The Crazed Crusher strikes again!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The Crazed Crusher strikes again!


Yep 100strap offset vc
http://valid.x86.fr/7gqm2m


----------



## ravneillal

I get 00 in the debug poster and cpu led it red. I just got a 4930k and i did the latest bios update but no luck. I read that i will need to order a new bios chip. What i wanted to know is that can i take out the bios chip from my maximus v gene mobo and put it in the rampage mobo and flash it and will it work? Or it wont work and i need to get the chip anyway.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravneillal*
> 
> I get 00 in the debug poster and cpu led it red. I just got a 4930k and i did the latest bios update but no luck. I read that i will need to order a new bios chip. What i wanted to know is that can i take out the bios chip from my maximus v gene mobo and put it in the rampage mobo and flash it and will it work? Or it wont work and i need to get the chip anyway.


What you couldn't flash it or ......
Don't put z87 stuff into x79 please ....
You have two bios chips ya know


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well I would like to announce finally at last ..........









http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9
Hooray for ME








This chip needs some real cold on it .........


----------



## kizwan

Nice madman!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I've had no issues with it, but the only thing that I wanted to use in it, was the fan software. Since that doesn't even work I felt it was an usuless software that took up unnecessary system resources.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

@the ai suite ^


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Playing with these for a few days until I get the dedicated folding rig they're going in together, TriFire, temporary downgrade, but Vapor-X fun > other fun lol


----------



## ravneillal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What you couldn't flash it or ......
> Don't put z87 stuff into x79 please ....
> You have two bios chips ya know


I was able to flash it to the latest bios but still i was having the same issue. I did flash both bios's and no luck. I even tried to flash from the 2xxx bios then the 3xxx and then the latest 4901 bios but im getting the same issue.

I was just curious if it would work taking the bios chip out from my z77 rog board and swap it with the x79 and flash it.


----------



## kizwan

Do you have SB-E CPU to test it's not bad flash? If I'm not mistaken, if the board have pre-IVY-E BIOS, you need to update the BIOS with SB-E CPU installed because you need to boot your computer for the update to complete.

If the BIOS chip from z77 motherboard is the same specification with BIOS chip in x79 motherboard, then yes. Just be careful because you can fried the BIOS chip if you didn't connect the chip correctly. However, I don't recommend this, you probably "burned" two BIOS chips & likely to "burned" the third chip. You can order pre-flashed BIOS chip for IVY-E from Asus store (if you live in US) or ebay.


----------



## ravneillal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you have SB-E CPU to test it's not bad flash? If I'm not mistaken, if the board have pre-IVY-E BIOS, you need to update the BIOS with SB-E CPU installed because you need to boot your computer for the update to complete.
> 
> If the BIOS chip from z77 motherboard is the same specification with BIOS chip in x79 motherboard, then yes. Just be careful because you can fried the BIOS chip if you didn't connect the chip correctly. However, I don't recommend this, you probably "burned" two BIOS chips & likely to "burned" the third chip. You can order pre-flashed BIOS chip for IVY-E from Asus store (if you live in US) or ebay.


I do not have a SB-E cpu i just got the IVY-E cpu. I did the USB BIOS FLASHBACK and i followed the asus guide to the letter. I had previously flashed bios's on my Z77 platform few times and i never had any issues with it, this is the 1st time i have come across such a bizarre situation.

Only option i see is that i get a new bios chip ordered. Thanks anyways. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mega Man

just to verify you renamed the file correct?


----------



## ravneillal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just to verify you renamed the file correct?


Yes i named it correctly to R4F.CAP
Downloaded from asus's site unzipped it. It was a .CAP file with Rampage-IV-Formula-ASUS-4901 name. I do not know what wen wrong where.


----------



## Mega Man

what did the led in the button do when you pressed it


----------



## ravneillal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what did the led in the button do when you pressed it


I pressed the rog connect button for 3 seconds till it started to blink and i let it go and the orange bios light started to blink. It blinked for almost a minute and stopped indication flashing was done. I then pressed power button and the lcd poster was stuck on 00 and led light next to the 24pin cable indicating cpu status was solid red. The machine keeps in that state till i power it off.


----------



## Neb9

A group for ROG product owners.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2223/republic-of-gamers-rog


----------



## Necrodeath

hello guys..i'm posting here in searching for help and i hope u can solve my problem.
I'm building a new rig and i've alredy buyed a rampage+4930k
the last thing i need is the ram and i'm really struggling in chosing what i need.
i'm running also a 1000w evga supernoova p2 psu and 2x780 sli.
what you guys would suggest?
i would like to take advantage of the quad channel but the more i read the more i'm confused..
my target is 95% gaming with a bit of streaming


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Any decent-speed G.Skill 4x4GB set should do nicely & be relatively cheap considering it's 16GB of RAM. G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series, if they still make them, is what I Have, they're fairly nice timings (CL9) & 2133MHz @ 1.65V with those nice timings. They were literally plug & play from day one on my board, and I got the Asus RoG RIVE 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I use some teamGroup vulcan ram. 4x4gb also 9-10-10 @2133 1.65v


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Anyone ever have an issue where windows says you only have 4gb ram... but cpu-id shows 8gb (took the other 8gb out for diagnosing). When I am in resource manager it shows I'm using 1.8gb (give or take just being in windows) out of 3.99gb available. I've never paid much attention to this and noticed it so started wondering. I've tested all ram sticks individually and even have a brand new set for another build I tried. Cpuz always shows the proper amount at the right timings, but task manager and windows system specs shows no more than 4gb. Random tired thoughts for the night lol. I'm still gaming my ass off on this pc no issues so I'm really not even that worried at the moment









Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Anyone ever have an issue where windows says you only have 4gb ram... but cpu-id shows 8gb (took the other 8gb out for diagnosing). When I am in resource manager it shows I'm using 1.8gb (give or take just being in windows) out of 3.99gb available. I've never paid much attention to this and noticed it so started wondering. I've tested all ram sticks individually and even have a brand new set for another build I tried. Cpuz always shows the proper amount at the right timings, but task manager and windows system specs shows no more than 4gb. Random tired thoughts for the night lol. I'm still gaming my ass off on this pc no issues so I'm really not even that worried at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


I had the exact same problem when I bent a pin on my cpu socket. It first showed up under my bios tool, memory tool for checking memory speed. If I remember correctly, it called it 'abnormal'. All my benchmark software showed it installed but my Windows properties which shows cpu and memory installed, did not. I bent a pin over tightening my water cooler block.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I had the exact same problem when I bent a pin on my cpu socket. It first showed up under my bios tool, memory tool for checking memory speed. If I remember correctly, it called it 'abnormal'. All my benchmark software showed it installed but my Windows properties which shows cpu and memory installed, did not. I bent a pin over tightening my water cooler block.


Well Damn, I'll pull my water block off and give that a look! Never would have even thought of that, worth a shot.. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Oh those pins can cause 1 mllion issues!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Anyone ever have an issue where windows says you only have 4gb ram... but cpu-id shows 8gb (took the other 8gb out for diagnosing). When I am in resource manager it shows I'm using 1.8gb (give or take just being in windows) out of 3.99gb available. I've never paid much attention to this and noticed it so started wondering. I've tested all ram sticks individually and even have a brand new set for another build I tried. Cpuz always shows the proper amount at the right timings, but task manager and windows system specs shows no more than 4gb. Random tired thoughts for the night lol. I'm still gaming my ass off on this pc no issues so I'm really not even that worried at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight!
> 
> 
> 
> I had the exact same problem when I bent a pin on my cpu socket. It first showed up under my bios tool, memory tool for checking memory speed. If I remember correctly, it called it 'abnormal'. All my benchmark software showed it installed but my Windows properties which shows cpu and memory installed, did not. I bent a pin over tightening my water cooler block.
Click to expand...

That or bad memory slots. This had happened to me too once because memory timings too tight (show abnormal or something too in BIOS).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Anyone ever have an issue where windows says you only have 4gb ram... but cpu-id shows 8gb (took the other 8gb out for diagnosing). When I am in resource manager it shows I'm using 1.8gb (give or take just being in windows) out of 3.99gb available. I've never paid much attention to this and noticed it so started wondering. I've tested all ram sticks individually and even have a brand new set for another build I tried. Cpuz always shows the proper amount at the right timings, but task manager and windows system specs shows no more than 4gb. Random tired thoughts for the night lol. I'm still gaming my ass off on this pc no issues so I'm really not even that worried at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


do you have 32 bit or 64 bit windows ( check control panel > system and security > system )


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Anyone ever have an issue where windows says you only have 4gb ram... but cpu-id shows 8gb (took the other 8gb out for diagnosing). When I am in resource manager it shows I'm using 1.8gb (give or take just being in windows) out of 3.99gb available. I've never paid much attention to this and noticed it so started wondering. I've tested all ram sticks individually and even have a brand new set for another build I tried. Cpuz always shows the proper amount at the right timings, but task manager and windows system specs shows no more than 4gb. Random tired thoughts for the night lol. I'm still gaming my ass off on this pc no issues so I'm really not even that worried at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight!
> 
> 
> 
> I had the exact same problem when I bent a pin on my cpu socket. It first showed up under my bios tool, memory tool for checking memory speed. If I remember correctly, it called it 'abnormal'. All my benchmark software showed it installed but my Windows properties which shows cpu and memory installed, did not. I bent a pin over tightening my water cooler block.
Click to expand...

I had this problem also, I had to look at the socket from an angle to see a few of the pins were slightly pushed down, I straightened them best I could and it worked!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you have 32 bit or 64 bit windows ( check control panel > system and security > system )


64bit.. It has always shown my actual ram before. I took some time away from PC gaming for a bit and recently started back up and just happen to notice it was only showing 4gb in the resource manager... yet cpuz shows the proper amount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I had this problem also, I had to look at the socket from an angle to see a few of the pins were slightly pushed down, I straightened them best I could and it worked!


I'll take a look tonight, however I'm starting to think I will be needing a new motherboard


----------



## Mega Man

that sucks, was really hoping it was something simple sorry :/


----------



## Canis-X

....and out of left field


----------



## Mega Man

no idea


----------



## Canis-X

...and like that, it's gone.


----------



## kizwan

Don't worry, it's off-topic anyway.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Can't find anything wrong honestly... I originally posted it here because I thought it could be a motherboard issue possibly. Sorry about that. Afterburner and cpuz show it using the proper amount of ram so I'm just going to assume it's a wonderful windows 8.1 issue. Everything still runs perfectly fine.

Thanks for the assistance fellas


----------



## mend0k

Hello guys I just finished my build and its working and all but when I start it up the boot device LED turns and stays on? Nothing seems to be malfunctioning, the only thing wrong that I can tell is that there is a "CPU fan error" during post as well as 1 long and 4 short beeps. I believe that this is due to me having the swiftech apogee XL cpu block and I have it plugged into the CPU 3 PIN slot thus making the motherboard think that nothing is there?

Can that be a cause for that boot device LED to turn on?

Also just a side question I have some 2400 CAS 9 G. Skill ram and was wondering how to turn on XMP profile on the ROG BIOS? Or do I just manually set the numbers?

Thanks

EDIT: Btw what are the BIOS Led's/ multiple chips for? I get that the lit up one means that its currently being used but why are there 2 of them for? Also how do I switch to the 2nd one and do I really need to? Is it just an extra one just in case the other messes up and your waiting for a replacement chip?

This board has so many features and tinks im getting confused lol


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Anyone ever have an issue where windows says you only have 4gb ram... but cpu-id shows 8gb (took the other 8gb out for diagnosing). When I am in resource manager it shows I'm using 1.8gb (give or take just being in windows) out of 3.99gb available. I've never paid much attention to this and noticed it so started wondering. I've tested all ram sticks individually and even have a brand new set for another build I tried. Cpuz always shows the proper amount at the right timings, but task manager and windows system specs shows no more than 4gb. Random tired thoughts for the night lol. I'm still gaming my ass off on this pc no issues so I'm really not even that worried at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


I read somewhere that it may also be due to your O.S version like some not supporting more than 16 gb etc.... which is why windows only sees 4gb but CPUZ sees them all.

Maybe you should look into that, and GL
















EDIT: By version of windows I mean like professional/home etc.... not like win 7/8/9/10 etc... lol


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> I read somewhere that it may also be due to your O.S version like some not supporting more than 16 gb etc.... which is why windows only sees 4gb but CPUZ sees them all.
> 
> Maybe you should look into that, and GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: By version of windows I mean like professional/home etc.... not like win 7/8/9/10 etc... lol


It's all good, I'm using 8.1 professional 64 bit. The thing is it originally showed all my ram only recently I noticed it stopped... however all my other programs still show my complete ram. If it ever actually hinders a game or proggie I'll dig deeper


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Can't find anything wrong honestly... I originally posted it here because I thought it could be a motherboard issue possibly. Sorry about that. Afterburner and cpuz show it using the proper amount of ram so I'm just going to assume it's a wonderful windows 8.1 issue. Everything still runs perfectly fine.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance fellas


That is weird "issue" in Windows 8.1.







If you try to use more than 4GB like with Prime95 with 90% memory usage for example & AB show more than 4GB of RAM usage, then everything is fine.


----------



## z0ki

I really need more sata6 ports







my RIVE red is still awesome besides the pesky red, what's a neat alternative to get more ssd/hdd storage? I don't particularly want to spend $600+ on the black lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## exyia

I've never gotten around to asking this

the OPT headers - do they just copy whatever the corresponding main header is doing?

for instance, the CPUFAN header and the CPUOPT header - the CPUOPT header just copies what the CPUFAN header is doing?

I know the OPT headers are not controlled by fanxpert or bios, and was just under the assumption that since they were always labeled in reference to another header, they were just copies

And the CPUFAN header is the only actual PWM control header right?

I had to send off both of my D5 pumps with PWM control because the PWM signal just stopped working on the pumps (works with fans). I had the first pump on CPUFAN and the second pump on CPUOPT, but now I'm wondering if that was right...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I've never gotten around to asking this
> 
> the OPT headers - do they just copy whatever the corresponding main header is doing?
> 
> for instance, the CPUFAN header and the CPUOPT header - the CPUOPT header just copies what the CPUFAN header is doing?
> 
> I know the OPT headers are not controlled by fanxpert or bios, and was just under the assumption that since they were always labeled in reference to another header, they were just copies
> 
> And the CPUFAN header is the only actual PWM control header right?
> 
> I had to send off both of my D5 pumps with PWM control because the PWM signal just stopped working on the pumps (works with fans). I had the first pump on CPUFAN and the second pump on CPUOPT, but now I'm wondering if that was right...


I think they are a mirror of each other and I never bothered to hook up the pump PWM ......

Got my best RIVE back last nite from RMA , they said nothing wrong with it







Thats weird , I drowned that board while getting my best single card 3d Mk11 Pscore !!!!!!!!!!
Anyway works no prob but damn 4901 IVB-E bios ...... lost all of my good O/C settings......... until I checked the other bios chip........
Hooray they left it on 4102 and all of my GUN 5gig settings








Still doesn't explain why they found nuthin wrong with it though . Tough bloody boards


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That is weird "issue" in Windows 8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you try to use more than 4GB like with Prime95 with 90% memory usage for example & AB show more than 4GB of RAM usage, then everything is fine.


You are a fantastic human being! No clue why I did not even think of that lol. Sure enough prime and burn test do not show all my ram. Now on to solutions









Pretty interesting that no games are using more than 4gb then lol even bf4??? Unless it's swallowing my pagefile whole. Haven't logged that in a while.

I'll do more testing and report back. Thank you again!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Well after an hour or so of diagnosing I finally got my ram to work by populating the outer dimm slots only







At least I have 8gb again (although probably more latency?) but all 16gb in there will not work. Seems I have a dead slot. Pulled the cpu and the pins look great. Ah well... this will hold me until x99 baby! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ShoehornHands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I've never gotten around to asking this
> 
> the OPT headers - do they just copy whatever the corresponding main header is doing?
> 
> for instance, the CPUFAN header and the CPUOPT header - the CPUOPT header just copies what the CPUFAN header is doing?
> 
> I know the OPT headers are not controlled by fanxpert or bios, and was just under the assumption that since they were always labeled in reference to another header, they were just copies
> 
> And the CPUFAN header is the only actual PWM control header right?
> 
> I had to send off both of my D5 pumps with PWM control because the PWM signal just stopped working on the pumps (works with fans). I had the first pump on CPUFAN and the second pump on CPUOPT, but now I'm wondering if that was right...


The CPU_OPT header does copy the CPU_FAN header (both controlled by one option in the BIOS).

If I remember correctly, the other OPT_FAN headers can be controlled independently of the CHA_FAN headers. I don't think you can control them with fan xpert but I think there is an option in the BIOS to set them anywhere from 50% to 100% in 10% increments.

Also, you are correct that the CPU_FAN header is the only PWM header on the board. I learned this the hard way after planning my water cooling build around the CHA_FAN headers being PWM as well (ASUS labeled them as PWM in the manual so I figured they were PWM).


----------



## Neb9

Club/group for rog product users and fans.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2223/republic-of-gamers-rog


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I've never gotten around to asking this
> 
> the OPT headers - do they just copy whatever the corresponding main header is doing?
> 
> for instance, the CPUFAN header and the CPUOPT header - the CPUOPT header just copies what the CPUFAN header is doing?
> 
> I know the OPT headers are not controlled by fanxpert or bios, and was just under the assumption that since they were always labeled in reference to another header, they were just copies
> 
> And the CPUFAN header is the only actual PWM control header right?
> 
> I had to send off both of my D5 pumps with PWM control because the PWM signal just stopped working on the pumps (works with fans). I had the first pump on CPUFAN and the second pump on CPUOPT, but now I'm wondering if that was right...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShoehornHands*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I've never gotten around to asking this
> 
> the OPT headers - do they just copy whatever the corresponding main header is doing?
> 
> for instance, the CPUFAN header and the CPUOPT header - the CPUOPT header just copies what the CPUFAN header is doing?
> 
> I know the OPT headers are not controlled by fanxpert or bios, and was just under the assumption that since they were always labeled in reference to another header, they were just copies
> 
> And the CPUFAN header is the only actual PWM control header right?
> 
> I had to send off both of my D5 pumps with PWM control because the PWM signal just stopped working on the pumps (works with fans). I had the first pump on CPUFAN and the second pump on CPUOPT, but now I'm wondering if that was right...
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU_OPT header does copy the CPU_FAN header (both controlled by one option in the BIOS).
> 
> If I remember correctly, the other OPT_FAN headers can be controlled independently of the CHA_FAN headers. I don't think you can control them with fan xpert but I think there is an option in the BIOS to set them anywhere from 50% to 100% in 10% increments.
> 
> Also, you are correct that the CPU_FAN header is the only PWM header on the board. I learned this the hard way after planning my water cooling build around the CHA_FAN headers being PWM as well (ASUS labeled them as PWM in the manual so I figured they were PWM).
Click to expand...

he is correct the others are for the OPT temp sensors 1 for 1 2 for 2 ect

@HOMECINEMA-PC congrats ! why dont you save your profiles to your hdd though ??


----------



## mend0k

Hey guys I just started having an issue here, whenever I do a proper shutdown of my computer it wont POST the next time I turn it on. I will have to do a hard reset as it stays with a black screen. When it does that I just press the power button and it immediately turns off then when I turn it on again everything loads fine until I do another proper shutdown?


----------



## mend0k

So I figured out the problem, but now sure why it happens. Basically I just unplugged my TP link USB adapter from my usb 3.0 port and plugged it into a 2.0 port. Not sure why that would cause me to have to double boot but yeah pretty wierd..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> So I figured out the problem, but now sure why it happens. Basically I just unplugged my TP link USB adapter from my usb 3.0 port and plugged it into a 2.0 port. Not sure why that would cause me to have to double boot but yeah pretty wierd..


Thanks for the problem solved post, this will help others in the future.

We just have to live with these kinds of quirks, no product is perfect.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShoehornHands*
> 
> The CPU_OPT header does copy the CPU_FAN header (both controlled by one option in the BIOS).
> 
> If I remember correctly, the other OPT_FAN headers can be controlled independently of the CHA_FAN headers. I don't think you can control them with fan xpert but I think there is an option in the BIOS to set them anywhere from 50% to 100% in 10% increments.
> 
> Also, you are correct that the CPU_FAN header is the only PWM header on the board. I learned this the hard way after planning my water cooling build around the CHA_FAN headers being PWM as well (ASUS labeled them as PWM in the manual so I figured they were PWM).


hmmm

if the OPT_FAN (for CPU) is a copy of CPU, is it also a copy of PWM signal I'm guessing?

The PWM cables off my D5 pumps are too short, so I'm about to order some extension cables (among other cables I need), and I'm wondering if I should just grab a Y-splitter or 2 individual.

I'm pretty sure OPT_FAN speeds don't show up in fan xpert, so I wouldn't know if it went to 0rpm. and I'm not sure how the interaction works with a y-splitter....does a 0rpm signal report back to the motherboard, or does the other working signal still take over and report back?


----------



## Mega Man

If it is a good cable then only one will report rpm.

It does show in fan expert at least ago the ones I have found/used but they can be a pain to find. I would recommend using HWinfo personally.

Iirc if either the cpu or cpu opt fan goes to 0 (or below the preset in bios) it will alarm aissuming it is set up to do so and not disabled


----------



## mend0k

My BiOS is stuck in 4403 I just realized and maybe this is why I am having a hard time overclocking.... will an update to the bios version help?

Also when I try to use the USB flash it only blinks for like 1-2 seconds and finishes but the bios is still the same version. I checked the USB type and it just says FAT it has no 16/32 anywhere so i'm not sure if thats why it wont flash.

So is that the only way to flash the bios for this motherboard or can I do it the old fashioned way from windows? Because I think I read somewhere that you shouldn't flash through windows..


----------



## Mega Man

You shouldn't flag on an oced cpu. Bios flashing has come along way in windows it is fine


----------



## mend0k

What do you mean I shouldn't flag on an ocd CPU?


----------



## Mega Man

Haha I blame autocorrect.

Flash bios on a oced cpu


----------



## ShoehornHands

Does anybody know if the Rampage IV boards work with a Xeon E5 processor and if it does, would ECC memory be fully functional?

There's quite a bit of conflicting information on this so I figured maybe somebody here has some first hand experience.


----------



## Kimir

E5 yes, but ECC I don't know. The memory controller being in the processor and x79 supporting ECC, I'd say yes but there could be a limitation in the UEFI.
The P9X79-WS sure does tho.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

pretty sure all ecc type memory has a different dimm pattern so no ecc memory is not compatible

c1 3930k:
Anyone now what to tweak when I am having watchdog errors when starting XTU
and memory management BSoDs in Win7?

4.88-4.9 is unhappy

trying to dial in my cpu I just installed MIPS block and DT sniper


temps are no longer an issue thats for sure
need some thermal tape for the caps though

just killing time for the 4930k to get here


----------



## ShoehornHands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> E5 yes, but ECC I don't know. The memory controller being in the processor and x79 supporting ECC, I'd say yes but there could be a limitation in the UEFI.
> The P9X79-WS sure does tho.


Thanks Kimir.

This is what I was initially thinking. I'm not exactly sure how ECC works though (is its operation completely independent or does it interact with the BIOS / chipset).

That's also interesting that ASUS specifically mentions ECC support with the P9X79-WS given that it uses the X79 chipset (I had previously only seen support for ECC on C602 boards).


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> pretty sure all ecc type memory has a different dimm pattern so no ecc memory is not compatible
> 
> c1 3930k:
> Anyone now what to tweak when I am having watchdog errors when starting XTU
> and memory management BSoDs in Win7?
> 
> 4.88-4.9 is unhappy
> 
> trying to dial in my cpu I just installed MIPS block and *DT sniper*
> 
> 
> temps are no longer an issue thats for sure
> need some thermal tape for the caps though


DT Sniper! Now that brings back some memories. It's a case of theoreticals not translating into the real world, well at least for me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah it works okay but I am sure its not as good as a supremacy. After breaking it down for a heavy cleaning.. if only it had taller fins/more depth.

Really I just like the way it looks. that top is just so sexy.

Also that rad is a TFC Xchanger 360

I would love to hear about how you think it failed though. I mean it seems to keep my setup pretty cool.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay got my RIVE back still with 4102 bios on one chip and the ivy - e bios on the other......... thank GAWD


Old Faithfull








http://valid.canardpc.com/8iqmck

Running Twin Chiller Loops .










BE ..........










2800 Dram









http://valid.canardpc.com/qg66g8

4960x Temps with chiller set to 10c . Core 3 & 5 run much hotter average solder job me thinks , compared to my 3970x all cores are 1c - 2c within each other









Now if your SB-E runs at 5 gigs or benches beyond that , and your thinking IVY-BE will be a good upgrade don't . Look for another 3930k or a X chip . Unless the ivy runs or benches at 4.9 +


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the ivy i got has never been on air or water
"6180 MHz 3d11 with 4x 290X gpus with gen 3.0 pcie, with sinngle card it could run a bit more" Its xtreme addicts golden retail 4930k http://hwbot.org/submission/2512121_xtreme_addict_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_r9_290x_41686_marks

my 3930k seems less stable than it should be and I have doubts it will go beyond 4.9, I am still following some leads though, I think vtt was too low. I need to find some thermal pads(hijack some from a gpu block or ramsink) for my voltage WB that thing is like 40c+ 40c according to a really crappy thermal sensor

I just don't think my 3930k is even worth freezing, I am gonna give it a go on my BB2 from splave once I get another daily rig going be it x99 or 4930k

I just don't want to fry it before I have something to fall back on

and if by some miracle I can hunt down some actually descent gpus to freeze. the 780Tis I got seem like they're a bust


----------



## ShoehornHands

I'm sure this is a silly question but does the Intel INF update utility work for all chipsets (can I just download the latest one from Intel for my RIVF)?

ASUS doesn't keep their drivers up to date so I like to download the drivers straight from Intel. I'm just a bit confused which INF drivers to use (confusing me further, the INF utility on the ASUS website is like 250MB while at Intel it's 2.5MB).

Same thing with the Intel Management Engine driver. Can I just download the latest driver from Intel or are there specific version for different chipsets (I vaguely remember reading something about a separate version for Windows 7 and Windows 8 but I can't remember if this was referring to the driver or a firmware update)?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShoehornHands*
> 
> I'm sure this is a silly question but does the Intel INF update utility work for all chipsets (can I just download the latest one from Intel for my RIVF)?
> 
> ASUS doesn't keep their drivers up to date so I like to download the drivers straight from Intel. I'm just a bit confused which INF drivers to use (confusing me further, the INF utility on the ASUS website is like 250MB while at Intel it's 2.5MB).
> 
> Same thing with the Intel Management Engine driver. Can I just download the latest driver from Intel or are there specific version for different chipsets (I vaguely remember reading something about a separate version for Windows 7 and Windows 8 but I can't remember if this was referring to the driver or a firmware update)?


I downloaded the chipset, RST ect from Intel directly and it installed fine.

If you don't have the right hardware, it won't install. It installs, you're fine.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

can you guys with better clocking processors post your main voltages really quick i just want to gather a quick median

still can't stabilize rtc


----------



## ShoehornHands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I downloaded the chipset, RST ect from Intel directly and it installed fine.
> 
> If you don't have the right hardware, it won't install. It installs, you're fine.


Thanks for the confirmation. I just finished a clean install using the latest drivers from Intel and everything looks good in device manager.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> can you guys with better clocking processors post your main voltages really quick i just want to gather a quick median
> 
> still can't stabilize rtc


Not sure if you're referring to the 4930K but my 4930K is running at 4.4GHz using a negative 0.080 offset (max load voltage = 1.256v), VTT and VCCSA are at 1.00v and PLL is 1.60v (haven't tried to really push the chip yet though).


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShoehornHands*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. I just finished a clean install using the latest drivers from Intel and everything looks good in device manager.
> Not sure if you're referring to the 4930K but my 4930K is running at 4.4GHz using a negative 0.080 offset (max load voltage = 1.256v), VTT and VCCSA are at 1.00v and PLL is 1.60v (haven't tried to really push the chip yet though).


Before I went to a 4960x, I ran my 4930k at the same settings you mentioned as a 24/7 setting. 4.4 with an 80 offset seems to be a sweet spot for the 4930k. You may want to try using a 125 strap with a 36 multiplier at 1.275 vcore for 4.50ghz. Set your VIT to 1.15 and your VCSSA to 1.145 and PLL to 1.8. Some suggest setting a blck skew of -1 to -2, but I have not achieved any benefit from the skew offsets until I get up around 4.9 ghz on my processor.

Depending on how much RAM you have installed, you cam play with your VSCCA to see how well your memory is performing. For 24/7 operation, you really don't want to go above 1.15v on it, so be sure to set your DIGI VSCCA current limit to 100%. I use 64gb of RAM so I have to use at lest 1.13v on VSCCA to get the peak performance out of my memory. You can play with it by simply trying different voltages in .05 increments, boot up and then load your memory tweaking program and look at the difference in overall memory score.

Using a higher strap is a little more problematic in tweaking your memory, but it will allow you run higher clock rates at lower temperature and volts. Intel processors work better at higher strap (bus frequencies) because by using less modulation the processor does not do as much error correction, which is what causes them to need more volts and run at higher temps.

I would suggest you read this link for more information. http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18476907 It is definitely the best and most easy to understand overclocking guide I have found on the internet expressly written for the 4930k installed on a RIVE.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

3930k


these voltages safe for custom water?
http://valid.x86.fr/zwzrmu


----------



## ShoehornHands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Before I went to a 4960x, I ran my 4930k at the same settings you mentioned as a 24/7 setting. 4.4 with an 80 offset seems to be a sweet spot for the 4930k. You may want to try using a 125 strap with a 36 multiplier at 1.275 vcore for 4.50ghz. Set your VIT to 1.15 and your VCSSA to 1.145 and PLL to 1.8. Some suggest setting a blck skew of -1 to -2, but I have not achieved any benefit from the skew offsets until I get up around 4.9 ghz on my processor.
> 
> Depending on how much RAM you have installed, you cam play with your VSCCA to see how well your memory is performing. For 24/7 operation, you really don't want to go above 1.15v on it, so be sure to set your DIGI VSCCA current limit to 100%. I use 64gb of RAM so I have to use at lest 1.13v on VSCCA to get the peak performance out of my memory. You can play with it by simply trying different voltages in .05 increments, boot up and then load your memory tweaking program and look at the difference in overall memory score.
> 
> Using a higher strap is a little more problematic in tweaking your memory, but it will allow you run higher clock rates at lower temperature and volts. Intel processors work better at higher strap (bus frequencies) because by using less modulation the processor does not do as much error correction, which is what causes them to need more volts and run at higher temps.
> 
> I would suggest you read this link for more information. http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18476907 It is definitely the best and most easy to understand overclocking guide I have found on the internet expressly written for the 4930k installed on a RIVE.


Thanks Fidelitas

I actually haven't even tried messing with the strap on my 4930K. It always seemed to cause stability issues with my 3930K for some reason so I just avoided it after that.

I'm only using 16GB of memory so I don't that should limit me much.

I was completely unaware that a higher strap would allow you to use less voltage though. When I get some free time (hopefully this weekend) I'm gonna play around with it (almost feels like I have a new chip to play around with now







).

It sound like we have similar chips because as you said, 4.4GHz with 80 offset was definitely the sweet spot (if I drop to 0.070 I can't even complete a CINEBENCH run without a BSOD but @ 0.080 I've tried everything (prime95, IBT, folding, BF4, Cinebench) and it's rock solid.

Anyway, thanks again for the info and the link to the guide. Now I just need to find some free time.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 3930k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these voltages safe for custom water?
> http://valid.x86.fr/zwzrmu


Think you're ok with those voltages, mainly looking at 1.3v VCCSA. You have a C1 chip and those can take more voltage abuse than C2s.

C2, VCCSA and VTT should be kept under 1.2v at all times.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 3930k
> 
> 
> these voltages safe for custom water?
> http://valid.x86.fr/zwzrmu


Vcore under 1.4V
CPU VTT under 1.2V
VCCSA under 1.2V
DRAM under 1.675V
CPU PLL
1.8V-1.9V Strap 100
1.65V-1.7V Strap 125


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Heeey, my Formula has almost 3 years and is still running well ! Money well spend.


----------



## Canis-X

I'm moving over to X99 for my main rig. Bought a 5960X today but still trying to figure out which rig I'm going to sell off. i might be able to swing selling off my x58 rig and keeping my x79, however my secondary case will not accommodate the RIVE, it's too big and I won't need 8 DIMM slots anymore anyway. Thinking about seeing if someone with a RIVF would be interested in trading....possibly someone that might be considering water cooling and might be interested in my mobo WB too......

Decisions, decisions....ugg


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Vcore under 1.4V
> CPU VTT under 1.2V
> VCCSA under 1.2V
> DRAM under 1.675V
> CPU PLL
> 1.8V-1.9V Strap 100
> 1.65V-1.7V Strap 125


I have ran higher voltages than that on air. As long as your temps' are good, you should be able to run their 24/7


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

The voltage kills, not the temperatur


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm moving over to X99 for my main rig. Bought a 5960X today but still trying to figure out which rig I'm going to sell off. i might be able to swing selling off my x58 rig and keeping my x79, however my secondary case will not accommodate the RIVE, it's too big and I won't need 8 DIMM slots anymore anyway. Thinking about seeing if someone with a RIVF would be interested in trading....possibly someone that might be considering water cooling and might be interested in my mobo WB too......
> 
> Decisions, decisions....ugg


Have to keep x79 for a little while if for no other reason than to compare.
It's really weird, I haven't got the x99 upgrade bug yet. I always have the upgrade bug, lol, but I don't for some reason.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Have to keep x79 for a little while if for no other reason than to compare.
> It's really weird, I haven't got the x99 upgrade bug yet. I always have the upgrade bug, lol, but I don't for some reason.


I have to pre order everything in OZ for x99 .......... but the only bugs I see is from early adoption , bios ......... so on and so forth just like when 2011 came out


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I am only gaming on my x79 and therefore based on comparisons that anandtech made between new x99 rigs and older ones the performance increase is rather minimal.. therefore its like throwing money in to the river.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I am only gaming on my x79 and therefore based on comparisons that anandtech made between new x99 rigs and older ones the performance increase is rather minimal.. therefore its like throwing money in to the river.


lol, better off just getting better/more GPUs.

And yeah, BIOS updates are always big early on.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Yeah, I found it here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6
There is few more fps for SLI rigs, but almost no increase for single card rigs.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

X99 looks super adoptable...

I want to freeze it personally, and I was told from a reliable source the DDR4 3300+ was coming out soon

plus theres an asrock OCF board for x99
and I just might be prompted to show ASRock a lil love in my next build if it will kill the RVE

DAT 3way-4way sli is where the fun will be..

but honestly if you are getting it for gaming you probably arent getting it for the right reasons anyways


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Yeah, I found it here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6
> There is few more fps for SLI rigs, but almost no increase for single card rigs.


Still waiting for a true heavy gaming load. But this shows promise. Some one needs to try 3-4 way gpus on surround or 4K. Areas that a fast CPU and ram actually benefit games.


----------



## Neb9

A group/club for ROG product owners.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2223/republic-of-gamers-rog


----------



## ITAngel

P.S. Is this club include the Rampage IV Black Edition? I notice most of them listed were Extreme Just curious thanks!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> P.S. Is this club include the Rampage IV Black Edition? I notice most of them listed were Extreme Just curious thanks!


This club is for Rampage IV x79 motherboards owners. That means all Rampage IV motherboards.


----------



## Kimir

Yes it does, but the black also have is own club here.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes it does, but the black also have is own club here.


True, I am in that one was just curious. Just got back into Intel so learning about the names that some of these boards go under here in OCN.


----------



## stxe34

hi there, im new to this forum but i have a question. i have a inline temperature sensor for my water cooling loop. is it possible to connect this to my rive optional temp sensor and control my radiator fans which are pwm? thanks


----------



## nleksan

Oops, nevermind


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi there, im new to this forum but i have a question. i have a inline temperature sensor for my water cooling loop. is it possible to connect this to my rive optional temp sensor and control my radiator fans which are pwm? thanks


if it is the standard 2 pin yes you can control 1 fan with it unless you use aisuite


----------



## stxe34

ok so i have a temp sensor connected to opt temp 3 which displays temperature in the bios and seems quite accurate, however i cant seem to display it with speedfan. it registers in fan expert but cant seem to use it to control fan speed for my rads/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> ok so i have a temp sensor connected to opt temp 3 which displays temperature in the bios and seems quite accurate, however i cant seem to display it with speedfan. it registers in fan expert but cant seem to use it to control fan speed for my rads/


OPT temp sensors can be read in the bios


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> OPT temp sensors can be read in the bios


hi i did say that i can read them in the bios. what i want is to be able to use some software to use the opt temp 1 -3 to read the temps of my rads and adjust the pwm cpu fans accordingly. so i need to tie the opt temp to cpu out for example


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> ok so i have a temp sensor connected to opt temp 3 which displays temperature in the bios and seems quite accurate, however i cant seem to display it with speedfan. it registers in fan expert but cant seem to use it to control fan speed for my rads/


Probably the opt temp uses different super I/O chip. Check whether this is true using Open Hardware Monitor for example. Get the name of the super I/O chip & check the compatibility with speedfan.


----------



## stxe34

hi hwmonitor does not pick the opt3 sensor up aida64 does and it comes from the Nuvoton NCT6776F (ISA 290h).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi hwmonitor does not pick the opt3 sensor up aida64 does and it comes from the Nuvoton NCT6776F (ISA 290h).


Speedfan should detect the temp sensor. I don't know why the opt temp sensor not detected though.


----------



## Paramount

hy ROG guyz ..
i have R4F and 3930k working fine for about 4 months very stable @4.5 GHz on stock BIOS and i think it was version 1200
i just update the bios to the latest one after conversion of ROM to CAP but the problems came to me after all from random freeze without BSOD and the system see i have 12 Gb of Ram instead of 16 in Quad channel....over all i found its better to back to stock bios but i cant .
any advice to go back to stock bios and how plz


----------



## Canis-X

There are two BIOS chips on that board I think. Maybe/Maybe not.....if so, have you tried switching it over to the other one?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paramount*
> 
> hy ROG guyz ..
> i have R4F and 3930k working fine for about 4 months very stable @4.5 GHz on stock BIOS and i think it was version 1200
> i just update the bios to the latest one after conversion of ROM to CAP but the problems came to me after all from random freeze without BSOD and the system see i have 12 Gb of Ram instead of 16 in Quad channel....over all i found its better to back to stock bios but i cant .
> any advice to go back to stock bios and how plz


After conversion, you can't unless you get new chip with pre-flashed with older BIOS or flash current BIOS chip using programming hardware. That sound like hadware problem than BIOS. I assume you already tried re-seating the RAM? Did you do anything lately like installing new CPU cooler?


----------



## Paramount

Quote:


> There are two BIOS chips on that board I think. Maybe/Maybe not.....if so, have you tried switching it over to the other one?


yes i did switch between two bios alot but same problem
Quote:


> After conversion, you can't unless you get new chip with pre-flashed with older BIOS or flash current BIOS chip using programming hardware. That sound like hadware problem than BIOS. I assume you already tried re-seating the RAM? Did you do anything lately like installing new CPU cooler?


you mean buy new BIOS chip ? how i can flash my current bios chip !!!! indeed all hardwares are the same before and after update including CPU cooler ( TR venomous with 2 Corsair performance 120 Fan )
also i reset the ram the bios and system see i have only 12 GB Triple channel but AIDA confirm that i have 16Gb in Quad channed and i tried that kit in other system without any issue
another strange point the voltage adjusment for CPU does not work always 1.3 no more no less , Gamer profile and OC profile doest work ... the system freeze even on bios before windows loading .
i also try to get the system out of Hafx chassis with basic attachment in order to exclude any static electricity without any response
another one is to check the CPU pins if there s any defect or burn but its fine
its my 6th system i built but that issue the strangest one


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay replacement 3930k from intel and pretty much 5 gigs straight outta the box [email protected]@1.365vc ....











http://valid.canardpc.com/ec529m

I ran HWBOT prime to see vcore


----------



## stxe34

well im still stuck, the temp ensor works with fan xpert 2 but has no control, it displays in aida64 with no control. really need this in speedfan...everything else is detected except opt2 tried searching everywhere with no joy!


----------



## Swolern

Anybody here how well the 4930K is OCing with the vanilla RIVE, or much better on the Black?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay replacement 3930k from intel and pretty much 5 gigs straight outta the box [email protected]@1.365vc ....


Beast!!!


----------



## Kimir

No difference in term of CPU oc, it's all dependant to the chip, me say. (WR XTU/prime etc by Wizerty, done on vanilla RIVE)
The BE is supposedly better for higher RAM frequency, still get my 2600C10 at 2700C10 with no added voltage. It's all about silicon lottery!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay getting a nice gaming , possible 24/7 o/c on this new 3930k and old faithfull RIVE . Wittled down vcore ( 1.28vc in bios I think ) and LLC and just gonna do a short prime for a hour or so while surfin and ill watch a telly show . You know a little bit of stuff to stress it alittle bit more without extra vcore


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

What's your LLC ? Im on phone so I can't zoom the pictures, but im dying to know


----------



## BritishBob

asdf


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> What's your LLC ? Im on phone so I can't zoom the pictures, but im dying to know


Medium LLC


----------



## muhd86

oj guys i am geting a RIVE and allready have a 4960x cpu - do i have to flash the bios to get the cpu to work ,

if so how ---i know the process of connecting a usb to the pack port and pressing that button but still ..any further details .

some help appreciated . in terms of over clocking with exact voltages / LLC / VCC / VCCA / IO voltages and most of all cpu voltage to reach 4.8ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> oj guys i am geting a RIVE and allready have a 4960x cpu - do i have to flash the bios to get the cpu to work ,
> 
> if so how ---i know the process of connecting a usb to the pack port and pressing that button but still ..any further details .
> 
> some help appreciated . in terms of over clocking with exact voltages / LLC / VCC / VCCA / IO voltages and most of all cpu voltage to reach 4.8ghz


Flash one bios chip only and save the older bios for SB-E . Use the usb method in the *BIOS*
Advanced > tools > EZY flash 2 utility .
I also flash gpu bios's that way too with '97 windows installed as a boot disc / usb key .


----------



## muhd86

any specfic reason to keep an older bios ....

my precious

actually my 3rd





*
and 4,7ghz validation link*

http://valid.canardpc.com/bkgng5


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any specfic reason to keep an older bios ....
> 
> my precious
> 
> actually my 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and 4,7ghz validation link*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bkgng5


Yes for SB-E . They clock better . Trust me I know








That's a good 4960x val too . Looks to be very similar spec to the one I have .
You obviously sorted the bios flash eh ?


----------



## muhd86

Well.I had to.flash the 1st.bios.as.it was not detecting.the cpu and.giving error 00.

After.bios flash all was normal

Well i selected the bios profile.for.overclocking

By default.it.sets.voltage to 1.5 volt and llc.to.ultra.

I.dialed.down on the volts.and llc..

EDIT:
http://valid.canardpc.com/h4jhlg

just some slight oc on the rams from stock , corsair vegenance 1866mhz cl9 rams 1.5v = currently at 2240mhz cl 11

can i do 2400mhz on these


----------



## smartdroid

What are the chances of a b2 error code being related to a faulty psu?


----------



## Kriant

I need some "expert" opinion here.

Basically I got a RIVE as a replacement/alternative to my XPOWER II, via ebay. And one of the pins is bent. I've straitened it out, and it seems in line with other pins, but for the fact that the base of the pin is not completely aligned. It's hard to explain, basically the base of the pin is a bit higher in comparison to other pins, if you just look at the base, but otherwise it seems aligned correctly. Do you think it will work, or am a in trouble?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

If there is a pin then get a needle and bend it backwards.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> If there is a pin then get a needle and bend it backwards.


Already did. To aligned the base, I get the feeling the pin should be pushed inside a bit, but I'm afraid to bent it.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Already did. To aligned the base, I get the feeling the pin should be pushed inside a bit, but I'm afraid to bent it.


They way I bend pins back is I align them but leave them slightly higher than the others, if that makes any sense. The slight height means when I put a CPU in it gets pushed back to the proper height.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I need some "expert" opinion here.
> 
> Basically I got a RIVE as a replacement/alternative to my XPOWER II, via ebay. And one of the pins is bent. I've straitened it out, and it seems in line with other pins, but for the fact that the base of the pin is not completely aligned. It's hard to explain, basically the base of the pin is a bit higher in comparison to other pins, if you just look at the base, but otherwise it seems aligned correctly. Do you think it will work, or am a in trouble?


Also other bent / dirty pin issues are downclocking on a overclock . As long as it makes contact with the gold pads on the cpu its all good


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Also other bent / dirty pin issues are downclocking on a overclock . As long as it makes contact with the gold pads on the cpu its all good


Ok, well, the tip of the pin is well in line with all others, so it should me a correct contact.

Thx.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Not rive anymore but its still supposedly x79 rampage

I was having trouble with 4.7 after iut ran aida for a half hour n crashed so I just turnt up a core.. it got hot.. I wasn't paying close enough attention to temps cuz I got this new awesome custom watercooling loop and a supremacy evo setup. and figured it would have it covered

so what voltages need to be adjusted?
and any settings I need to be aware of?

wow that cpu input was waaaay too high...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

1.5V Vcore ?







thats to high bro..

Look here answer to all oc question :

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18476907

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?38018-Guide-Easy-Overclocking-with-Ivy-Bridge-E-%96-The-Listy-Wordy-Edition
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?25510-Rampage-IV-Extreme-RAM-Guide


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.canardpc.com/ekvy6h

corsair 1866mhz rams to 2400mhz ...emm not bad i say .


----------



## x2ezx

Hi, just got a new 4930k today, everything work fine. I update my bios , clear cmos, put X.M.P. But now if I ask a reboot in windows 7, the board (rampage 4 formula) just stop whit 6F code, i have to restard manualy.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Kriant

That's the best I could do. Do you think it would suffice? and see what I've meant by the base of the pin being a bit "off" ? when compared to other pins


----------



## BritishBob

There's only one real way of finding out. Drop a CPu in there.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> 
> Not rive anymore but its still supposedly x79 rampage
> 
> I was having trouble with 4.7 after iut ran aida for a half hour n crashed so I just turnt up a core.. it got hot.. I wasn't paying close enough attention to temps cuz I got this new awesome custom watercooling loop and a supremacy evo setup. and figured it would have it covered
> 
> so what voltages need to be adjusted?
> and any settings I need to be aware of?
> 
> wow that cpu input was waaaay too high...


holy mother of icons :O

..someone said that aslong as temp stays below 60°C you can add as many volts as the overclock needs without really damaging the chip.


----------



## theGrimreaper

I did learn a couple new things about the board, but between the terrible camera shots and lack of component knowledge, I wonder how he gets such awesome hardware to review.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Is there any reason that I'm not getting PCIE 3.0 @ x16 with 980s, and a 3930k? I have GEN3 turned on in the BIOS. Do i need to update the BIOS or something?


----------



## Mega Man

nvidia locked them out on the driver side iirc

there is a fix


----------



## Maximization

finally snapped up a 4960x, ooo i can wait, hopefully maxed out socket will get me 2 more years until pcie-4.0


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Random and weird issue... thought it was a gpu problem, but now I'm thinking it could be something with my board... any ideas? I have trifire 290's and one of them will not show up in CCC due to being locked at 1x pcie 3.0 It literally happened out of nowhere one day and have been struggling to figure this out the past couple days now.

Device manager shows all three cards, but I noticed there was an issue with the PCI communications controller? Or something like that so looking that up it basically said to update my Intel Management Driver. Did that and no more error. So I did the full uninstall and reinstall of the drivers using 14.9.1 and still same issue. The beautiful thing of this RIVE board, as you know, is I was able to shut off all pcie slots and only leave on the card I wanted to test individually. One at a time each slot will go to 3.0 @ 16x. Two slots on both will be 16x, but once I turn on all three one of them will go 1x and it mostly seems to make that the middle slot. Even update my bios to the latest (4901 i think). In the bios where you can do the test pcie setup page it shows middle card at "native 2x"??? so friggin weird.





The middle card stays at 1x with the load test in gpuz



Any ideas? When I get home I'll post the BIOS screen shot and if this isn't possibly a bios or board issue at all then mod please feel free to delete it I apologize.


----------



## Scorpion667

Guys with hexacore SB chips:
-when your CPU "settled in" how much more vcore did you have to feed it to be stable at the same clock speed?

4.7ghz @ 1.368v was good for 7 months no BSOD from when I opened the CPU box. Started giving BSOD 124 at the same settings about 3 weeks ago so I dropped it to 4.6 at same voltage and it's been good since.
I think I'll try +0.015 for now. If still BSOD I will try +0.03v and if that doesn't work I'll raise VCCSA/VCCIO a bit as I think BSOD 124 could have something to do with that. I remember most vcore related BSOD for me was x101

I don't feel like hammering it with any more Prime95


----------



## Mega Man

atm hw readings @ 4.8 = 1.4-1.425


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Random and weird issue... thought it was a gpu problem, but now I'm thinking it could be something with my board... any ideas? I have trifire 290's and one of them will not show up in CCC due to being locked at 1x pcie 3.0 It literally happened out of nowhere one day and have been struggling to figure this out the past couple days now.
> 
> Device manager shows all three cards, but I noticed there was an issue with the PCI communications controller? Or something like that so looking that up it basically said to update my Intel Management Driver. Did that and no more error. So I did the full uninstall and reinstall of the drivers using 14.9.1 and still same issue. The beautiful thing of this RIVE board, as you know, is I was able to shut off all pcie slots and only leave on the card I wanted to test individually. One at a time each slot will go to 3.0 @ 16x. Two slots on both will be 16x, but once I turn on all three one of them will go 1x and it mostly seems to make that the middle slot. Even update my bios to the latest (4901 i think). In the bios where you can do the test pcie setup page it shows middle card at "native 2x"??? so friggin weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle card stays at 1x with the load test in gpuz
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? When I get home I'll post the BIOS screen shot and if this isn't possibly a bios or board issue at all then mod please feel free to delete it I apologize.


Does it still pull the the bench scores you had run previously ?
r u running any sound cards and the like as well ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Guys with hexacore SB chips:
> -when your CPU "settled in" how much more vcore did you have to feed it to be stable at the same clock speed?
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.368v was good for 7 months no BSOD from when I opened the CPU box. Started giving BSOD 124 at the same settings about 3 weeks ago so I dropped it to 4.6 at same voltage and it's been good since.
> I think I'll try +0.015 for now. If still BSOD I will try +0.03v and if that doesn't work I'll raise VCCSA/VCCIO a bit as I think BSOD 124 could have something to do with that. I remember most vcore related BSOD for me was x101
> 
> I don't feel like hammering it with any more Prime95


Priming octo cores and hex cores without really good water cooling is pointless .
Set your vtt and vscca up a bit more
AND
VVVVVV
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> atm hw readings @ 4.8 = 1.4-1.425


Hey there


----------



## Mega Man

@htpc, i know ( cooling ) the 212 just wont die..... it needs to die


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Stuff that doesn't die should go to market place or fleabay








And I know you know


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Does it still pull the the bench scores you had run previously ?
> r u running any sound cards and the like as well ??
> Priming octo cores and hex cores without really good water cooling is pointless .
> Set your vtt and vscca up a bit more
> AND
> VVVVVV
> Hey there


Nope in afterburner it's like the card is turned off. Just sits at 300mhz and 0% load.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Ok so I finally broke down and tore apart my loop and got all my cards out. I threw in my kingpin right in to the second slot that was showing 2x native, did a clean wipe of drivers and installed the nvidia junk and now it's slightly better lol. It sits at 4x now where it's supposed to be a native 8x slot (and it always was previously). Not sure why the amd card would max out at 2x and the nvidia at 4x but I'm thinking I have a board issue no?


----------



## Mega Man

Could be cpu could be bent pins. All 3 are possible


----------



## someonewhy

can anyone please visit m thread and help me?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1520110/asus-rampage-iv-extreme-system-only-boots-on-second-try-b2-code


----------



## Maximization

QUESTON GUYS,
can anyone do 190 BLCK on a 4960x with 64GB of ram?


----------



## Scorpion667

As I mentioned earlier, my 9 month old 3930k which sat at 4.7Ghz 24/7 has finally settled in. No BSOD until 10 days ago when I got 5x BSOD 101 in one night.

I raised vcore by +0.015v and it has ran daily without issue since =)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> QUESTON GUYS,
> can anyone do 190 BLCK on a 4960x with 64GB of ram?


I can do 193 blck on mine with 16gb of ram . Dunno about 64gb


----------



## 3m3k

hi all,
I have found a pretty good deal for a used (3 months) Rampage IV Extreme ( around 45% of the shop price) , however this is the board itself...no box or receipt

I wonder how does my warranty looks like when i purchase this and something happens ?

I did RMA my Sabertooth 990fx once but had all the papers and box - that was no problem but what happens if i don't have any paperwork?
Would RMA be accepted based on s/n?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Guys I have a dilemma here

I bought 3rd SSD in to my system, 512GB crucial for games

So I have 60GB system, 512GB games and previous 180GB I used for games I want to use for data like music, pictures etc..

Now, there are 2 red Intel ports, so I used them for system and Games drives

Where to put my 180GB Data SSD now ...

1. When I put it in to ASMEDIA controller, I always see icon about safe remove hardware in system tray.. speed is 360write, 400read
(Newest asmedia driver, no policies option so cant switch it off)

2. When I put it in to Intel SATA2 controller, I don't see that stupid safe remove hardware icon, but speed is 270write, 280read

I don't know how to get rid of that icon in windows 8.1 64bit, and it drives me nuts ! Therefore I am really considering leaving it in SATA2 port..

What would you do ?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys I have a dilemma here
> 
> I bought 3rd SSD in to my system, 512GB crucial for games
> 
> So I have 60GB system, 512GB games and previous 180GB I used for games I want to use for data like music, pictures etc..
> 
> Now, there are 2 red Intel ports, so I used them for system and Games drives
> 
> Where to put my 180GB Data SSD now ...
> 
> 1. When I put it in to ASMEDIA controller, I always see icon about safe remove hardware in system tray.. speed is 360write, 400read
> (Newest asmedia driver, no policies option so cant switch it off)
> 
> 2. When I put it in to Intel SATA2 controller, I don't see that stupid safe remove hardware icon, but speed is 270write, 280read
> 
> I don't know how to get rid of that icon in windows 8.1 64bit, and it drives me nuts ! Therefore I am really considering leaving it in SATA2 port..
> 
> What would you do ?


Maybe try turning off SATA hotplug in BIOS


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

These work only for Intel ports.. not for Asmedia.


----------



## deafboy

How many of you have done this? http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID

Much luck? Necessary?

Looking to Raid 0 the two SSDs whenever Windows 10 comes out.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How many of you have done this? http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID
> 
> Much luck? Necessary?
> 
> Looking to Raid 0 the two SSDs whenever Windows 10 comes out.


Read the last post, current bios' have ssd trim by default.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-Patched-TRIM-in-RAID!-(Former-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID!)&p=381536&viewfull=1#post381536


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Read the last post, current bios' have ssd trim by default.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-Patched-TRIM-in-RAID!-(Former-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID!)&p=381536&viewfull=1#post381536


Ah derp...lol.

Guess I'm good to go, lol.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Finally got me a 4930k to retire my 4820k







Costa Rica chip too like my current one. Hopefully it clocks pretty well on this board! WOOWOOOO!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Finally got me a 4930k to retire my 4820k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costa Rica chip too like my current one. Hopefully it clocks pretty well on this board! WOOWOOOO!


Be prepared for bitter disappointment ..........


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Be prepared for bitter disappointment ..........


Lol well crap... 4.4ghz would make me happy I'll find out shortly ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Lol well crap... 4.4ghz would make me happy I'll find out shortly ahhhhhhhhh!


I can get 4860Mhz and CL 11 , 2800+ or CL 9 2500 from my 4960x to bench on ......... but the vcore goes up big time past 4.7Ghz ....


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

My 4820k does 4.5 @ 1.24v but 4.6 @ 1.38v lulz. All with ram at 2400mhz cl9. This is my gaming machine. Anything over 4.4 I'll be happy. I'll post results soon i hope.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

4.5Ghz hex cores def faster ..................
Heres my 24 / 7

http://valid.x86.fr/1aew17

Cant remember how to change picture format to jpg. Cause huddler wont upload my 4K screeners


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 4.5Ghz hex cores def faster ..................
> Heres my 24 / 7
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1aew17
> 
> Cant remember how to change picture format to jpg. Cause huddler wont upload my 4K screeners


I just did 10 passes of IBT so far using all threads and 95% of my ram (16gb). I validated about 30 seconds after the last pass so idle temp is a bit high. So far I'm happy







This is with ram at 2400, going to start working the timings down now and do more testing. WOOOO!!! I hit my goal and more.

http://valid.x86.fr/kkcs7f


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

ooops didn't put my screen name lol that's my PC name hahaha


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Wouldn't mind playing with the strap for the clock instead too, get my ram speed up some. Never really tried that before.


----------



## Void-Ray

Hi, i updated my bios to latest version and i saw something changed, normally when i OCed my cpu before this update i could change cpu base clock so even at mid usage of cpu i could have 4.5ghz, but now its like alot more power saving and cpu wont go on 4.5ghz unless theres alot of usage on cpu and most of the times the max clock i see is 3.2ghz, the factory base.
and i dont see the option where i could change the base multiplier to what i want.
anyone can help me here? i wanna know if i can do that because it would be easier for me to test my OC on normal things because it wont go to my OCed frequency and voltage so easy. thanks.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Disable Spread Sectrum, C States, and SpeedStep.

Alternatively adjust your power plan in windows and raise the lowest cpu procentile.


----------



## Canis-X

Hello folks, if anyone is interested in WB'ing their board please see the link in my sig.







It is not too late for a Christmas present for yourself!!!
















I hope that this is ok alancsalt, but if not please delete.


----------



## deafboy

I'd love the EK mobo block but I don't want to have to deal with selling my xspc one, lol. Nice block though


----------



## KingT

I want to join:

http://valid.canardpc.com/eqyzkb



CHEERS..


----------



## MrMhmToasty

I want to join this club:
http://valid.x86.fr/8ypvqp

going to upgrade to x99 soon though


----------



## muhd86

Is it.possible.to.oc a 4960x.to 5ghz.on rive .

If so pls mention step by step how to.do it

Sent from my LG-F340L


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Is it.possible.to.oc a 4960x.to 5ghz.on rive .
> 
> If so pls mention step by step how to.do it
> 
> Sent from my LG-F340L


Not sure if joking ...or ?

Read this http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

and this,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271026/ocn-net-asus-rampage-iv-extreme-overclocking-guide

Check back when you have questions.

Ps. You might need alot of power and volts to reach 5GHz on a 4960x. Make sure you have adequate cooling. If you go past 1.4v on the core (intel safe mark) then you should not let your temps sit above 50°C for any longer periods of time.
This is only a recommendation to prevent chip degradation.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Is it.possible.to.oc a 4960x.to 5ghz.on rive .
> 
> If so pls mention step by step how to.do it
> 
> Sent from my LG-F340L


You will need a really goodun to do that , let alone a chippie that will bench at that clock without some kind of extreme cooling or chiller .
One would think by now you would be more than capable ........











That's idle vcore btw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Not sure if joking ...or ?
> 
> Read this http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> 
> and this,
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1271026/ocn-net-asus-rampage-iv-extreme-overclocking-guide
> 
> Check back when you have questions.
> 
> Ps. You might need alot of power and volts to reach 5GHz on a 4960x. Make sure you have adequate cooling. If you go past 1.4v on the core (intel safe mark) then you should not let your temps sit above 50°C for any longer periods of time.
> This is only a recommendation to prevent chip degradation.


And on a BE too , its the imc and the blck straps on the ivb-e that is the best feature ,


----------



## kitoxx

Hey guys i would like to join but am currently using my tablet to post this, i will get back to you with validation.

I just upgraded from x58 to x79 (extreme) and atm i am still getting a feel for my chip and the new chipset.

Currently prime testing a very boring 4Ghz oc on my 3930k with speedstep and all cstates enabled, voltage offset -0.06 with other tweaks here and there (LLC, VTT etc). Also using a multimeter to check vcore.

I apologise if this has been covered somewhere already but i did look.

During stability testing my rive display post code 40.
Can anyone tell me why? Or if it is something to be concerned about.

As far as i can tell code 40 relates to a c-state.

Any help would be much appreciated and i will be back soon with validation


----------



## kitoxx

here it is http://valid.x86.fr/4n08yd


----------



## kitoxx

here is one with a screenshot just in case its required

http://valid.x86.fr/4n08yd


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> Hey guys i would like to join but am currently using my tablet to post this, i will get back to you with validation.
> 
> I just upgraded from x58 to x79 (extreme) and atm i am still getting a feel for my chip and the new chipset.
> 
> Currently prime testing a very boring 4Ghz oc on my 3930k with speedstep and all cstates enabled, voltage offset -0.06 with other tweaks here and there (LLC, VTT etc). Also using a multimeter to check vcore.
> 
> I apologise if this has been covered somewhere already but i did look.
> 
> During stability testing my rive display post code 40.
> Can anyone tell me why? Or if it is something to be concerned about.
> 
> As far as i can tell code 40 relates to a c-state.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated and i will be back soon with validation


Code 40.. could be related to start up or sata figuration afaik

About your OC, 1.4v is intel safe v-core. Should get you to about 4,6 GHz.

Btw, this mobo and chip love base clock at 125.

Do you see any performance gain in those 670 from the 3.0 pci.e ?

Are you thinking of stepping them up aswell?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> Hey guys i would like to join but am currently using my tablet to post this, i will get back to you with validation.
> 
> I just upgraded from x58 to x79 (extreme) and atm i am still getting a feel for my chip and the new chipset.
> 
> Currently prime testing a very boring 4Ghz oc on my 3930k with speedstep and all cstates enabled, voltage offset -0.06 with other tweaks here and there (LLC, VTT etc). Also using a multimeter to check vcore.
> 
> I apologise if this has been covered somewhere already but i did look.
> 
> During stability testing my rive display post code 40.
> Can anyone tell me why? Or if it is something to be concerned about.
> 
> As far as i can tell code 40 relates to a c-state.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated and i will be back soon with validation


No, that not relate to C-state. C-state is not computer sleep/hibernation state.


----------



## kitoxx

Cool, thanks guys.

Just got some slim fans and setup my h100 as push pull so this 4Ghz wont last long. I will try base clock @ 1.25.

Not really seeing any massive performance gains with pci-e 3.0 though it does seem a little smoother. Extra 5fps maybe.

I have already clocked the 670s at 1250mhz(gigabyte) and 1205mhz (gainward). I needed a custom bios on the gigabyte card tho. Memory clocks for both is set to 6.6Ghz

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hypespazm

So its been about 500 pages since ive been on here... but i was wondering about making a jump to 2400mhz ram from my current ram.. which is 1600 corsair vengeance ram.. and i wanted to see what was compatible with my mobo and maybe what MHZ is best for my cpu 3930K any suggestions?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> So its been about 500 pages since ive been on here... but i was wondering about making a jump to 2400mhz ram from my current ram.. which is 1600 corsair vengeance ram.. and i wanted to see what was compatible with my mobo and maybe what MHZ is best for my cpu 3930K any suggestions?


Get the fastest memory (at lowest volts) within your budget so that you can remove as many variables to make finding your cpu's imc limit more easily.


----------



## Mega Man

yep


----------



## hypespazm

i was thinking a 180 dollar budget max... any suggestions?


----------



## Mega Man

amusing usa ?

16gb ??

as you cant really find the cl9

if you can i would jump on it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639

if not as it is out of your price range

any of these work well

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100006519%2050008476%2040000147%20600006157%20600006145%20600006159%20600006073&Manufactory=8476


----------



## tsm106

Another option is if you can find four of the Samsung Wonder Ram used. You can run [email protected]/11/11/[email protected] with those.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> Cool, thanks guys.
> 
> Just got some slim fans and setup my h100 as push pull so this 4Ghz wont last long. I will try base clock @ 1.25.
> 
> Not really seeing any massive performance gains with pci-e 3.0 though it does seem a little smoother. Extra 5fps maybe.
> 
> I have already clocked the 670s at 1250mhz(gigabyte) and 1205mhz (gainward). I needed a custom bios on the gigabyte card tho. Memory clocks for both is set to 6.6Ghz
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Use gpu-z and check so it's really in pci.e 3.0 you might need a hack to enable it.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform
.


----------



## danycyo

This motherboard has run strong for 2 years. I have been running my 4.8 clocks and my ram at almost 2500mhz. The only issue I ever had w/ this board was the onboard audio but I use the Fiio E10 amp now for my headphones so not a big deal.

Still running like a champ.

http://valid.x86.fr/k4fv6b


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> This motherboard has run strong for 2 years. I have been running my 4.8 clocks and my ram at almost 2500mhz. The only issue I ever had w/ this board was the onboard audio but I use the Fiio E10 amp now for my headphones so not a big deal.
> 
> Still running like a champ.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k4fv6b


It's an old board, if you want more included stuff there's the black edition, although the price difference makes it not worth it, since you can just get a proper dedicated pci.e soundcard, and still actually have a couple of bux left over.


----------



## Kimir

Old but still very good, the black edition is not really an upgrade if you ask me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Old but still very good, the black edition is not really an upgrade if you ask me.


Side grade for higher ram speeds for Ivybee . Still another flawless working board for me . But RIVE is delegated as a spare these days along with my bran new Gene and 3930k ..... just incase


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Side grade for higher ram speeds for Ivybee . Still another flawless working board for me . But RIVE is delegated as a spare these days along with my bran new Gene and 3930k ..... just incase


I'm not really convinced about the higher ram speed, but I'll see since I just bought one (finally found one brand new for cheap) to get with my 4930K I got back from tuning plan RMA I ended up not using after I bought the binned 4930K I'm using right now.
Yeah, I making a kind of bench table with that R4BE and 4930K to go with the 980 KPE. I have a 1000w platimax lying around, I will take 4 stick of my 32Gig kit of Ripjaw of the fractal rig and make those bench w7/w8 ssds I've been wanting to make since a while, at last.
When I'm done figuring out that new CPU, I might try my trident X, still didn't make them do 2800c9 since I'm afraid of pushing them to 2v.
And I hope one day I'll put those thing under LN2, but that's another story for another day... cause I don't have the fund for that now.


----------



## z0ki

How will this board for with Windows 10? Will drivers be available? Or will I need to have an excuse to go x99? Even though I don't want to yet till the 6930K is out

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## danycyo

http://valid.x86.fr/k4fv6b


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> How will this board for with Windows 10? Will drivers be available? Or will I need to have an excuse to go x99? Even though I don't want to yet till the 6930K is out
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


i second this


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

People are using Win 10 already that have this board. Shouldn't be an issue


----------



## hypespazm

is there a bios flash for this motherboard? that could make the overclock better? or what would be benefits of a custom bios i?


----------



## sakerfalcon

I've cobbled spare parts together today and I've got a peculiar issue with this board - it seems that the OS and BIOS summary does not recognize 16gb of the 32gb memory installed. I have all 8 slots populated by 4gb Samsung ram; only the red slots are recognized, and the black ones do nothing. However, prodding deeper into the BIOS and through CPU-Z, the additional ram is seen, but not recognized or utilized. Since the RIVE requires ram to be installed in certain slots, I'm unable to determine if it's a particular black slot that's causing trouble. All 8 sticks of ram have been from other systems and are confirmed 100% stable.

This is an entirely default / stock configuration with the Samsung ram running at default settings. BIOS has been updated to the latest.

Here are the screenshots: help would be appreciated.










Fresh OS install.

CPUZ sees the ram, but the OS does not.

Every slot sees the ram.

All ram present.

But only 16 of 32gb accounted for.

Things I have done:

- Reseated all the ram
- All the ram have been seated in different slots in different configurations (respective of their pairs)
- Reseated the CPU
- Reinstalled OS and it is not Home Premium
- Updated / reflashed BIOS

Any suggestions besides RMA? I'm sure the board is out of warranty at this point.


----------



## Mega Man

To be honest it doesn't sound like a board issue


----------



## narmour

For some reason when I shut my PC down and restart it - when I get to windows log on only my SSD with operating system loads up - all my raid disks are not picked up at all. I have to go into BIOS 'save settings and restart' in order for my other drives to load up?

It seems somewhat odd and a pain in the arse to be honest. I also want to overclock my memory and CPU - is it possible to hit 4ghz using stock vcore? not looking for a huge OC as I don't want to increase power consumption for no good reason. More interested in tightening the timings on my ddr31866mhz memory - not sure if the vengeance sticks are any good for that?

Putting my GPU under water this weekend and am going to do some maintenance - need to iron out a few issues I've never gotten around to doing. I flashed the bios a few months ago with the latest revision.


----------



## =TWP=WOLF

G'Day Mates in ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owners Club.

I have a ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme Edition motherboard in my backup gaming rig "WOLF's ASUS ROG 750D High Performance Gaming Computer" as are under construction since I had to move over all of the computer components from my Corsair Obsidian 900D Case to my Corsair Obsidian 750D Case to make room for the new computer components.

So if that make me to be a member of ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club I'll be more then happy to join the club.

This picture below as are from the time before I moved over all the components (except the graphic cards) and I'm sorry for the bad quality. But as you see I have ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme Edition motherboard.



Regards, WOLF


----------



## kitoxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narmour*
> 
> For some reason when I shut my PC down and restart it - when I get to windows log on only my SSD with operating system loads up - all my raid disks are not picked up at all. I have to go into BIOS 'save settings and restart' in order for my other drives to load up?
> 
> It seems somewhat odd and a pain in the arse to be honest. I also want to overclock my memory and CPU - is it possible to hit 4ghz using stock vcore? not looking for a huge OC as I don't want to increase power consumption for no good reason. More interested in tightening the timings on my ddr31866mhz memory - not sure if the vengeance sticks are any good for that?
> 
> Putting my GPU under water this weekend and am going to do some maintenance - need to iron out a few issues I've never gotten around to doing. I flashed the bios a few months ago with the latest revision.


you should be able to hit 4Ghz easy on stock volts, if you read a good guide you may be able to get it with less than stock vcore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/0_50

i used this guide and was able to get 4Ghz with 0.06 negative offset.


----------



## RamGuy

I'm having huge issues with my Asus Rampage IV Extreme motherboard. My GTX Titan died on me a few weeks back so I have gotten 2x GeForce GTX 980 as replacement and was going to run them in SLI.

Due to me having a Creative Titanium HD audio card installed as well, and these Zotac AMPED! Extreme Edition housing 2,5-slot coolers I had to be somewhat creative in terms of alignment so I did end up with one occupying the top PCI-Express 16x slot (PCIE_16X_1), and the second one at the bottom (PCIE_8X_4) in order to get sufficient spacing between the cards and in order to insert the audio card into the PCIE_X1_1 slot).

I know this isn't ideal, you'd want to use PCI-Express X16-lanes but I didn't really notice anything wrong with the performance so I kept using it like this for a few days. All of a sudden the second graphics card (the one in slot PCIE_X8_4) vanished from NIVIDA Control Panel, Windows Device Manager etc..

So I had to start troubleshooting.. I decided to change things around placing the second GTX 980 into the "correct" PCIE-X16/8_3 slot and placing the audio card into the PCIE_X8_2B slot but still wouldn't show in Windows.

This forced me to troubleshoot further. I started of with taking all cards out of the system and trying to run the second graphics card in the PCIE_X16_1) just to make sure it's actually working to begin with. And it indeed does work perfectly fine in this slot. So then I tried to run it in PCIE_X8_2A and it didn't work, then I tried PCIE_X8_2B and it didn't work, then PCIE_X16/8_3 and it didn't work and the finally PCIE_X8_4 and it didn't work there either.. So then I switched the graphics card trying with the other one and I got the exact same results, it's only working in PCIE_X16_1 slot and none of the other ones.

I tried to disable the lanes I did not use with the on-board lane switch but that did not have any effect. It's quite easy to verify it the card is actually mounted into the slot or not because these Zotac GTX 980 AMPED Extreme Edition got lights all over them which do not light up unless it gets powers from the PCI-Express lane. I did verify this by disabling the PCI-Express lane one was housed in using the on-board PCI-lane switch and then the lights didn't light up at all.

I tried some various things I managed to Google, like setting from PCI-Express GEN3 to GEN2 in the BIOS, load the default BIOS settings, switching from BIOS1 to BIOS2 but nothing seems to have any effect. It seems like graphics card will only work in the PCIE_X16_1 slot and nowhere else.

Do you have any idea or clue why this is? Having a faulty PCI-Express slot is one thing, having four out of five not working seems silly? Especially considering it actually worked for a few days in the PCIE_X8_4 slot for a few days until it simply quit on me. There has been no overclocking on the graphics card, and my system is far from pushing the PSU to it's limits so it shouldn't have anything to do with the PSU either. And considering I'm not able to get a single card working in any of the other slots there is no lack of power causing it.

I have always had a 6-pin power connector connected to the EZ_Plug_1 on the motherbard, as well power connected to the EZ_Plug_2 as well. What might be the reason for this not working at all? I have tried to check the slots and they seem to be perfectly clean without any dust or anything else that might cause some kind of interference.


----------



## hypespazm

Quick question what kind of performance increases can you expect from watercooling the motherboard on this board. I got a kid selling me the ek blocks for pch and mosfet... basically the whole mobo. And I was wondering if it's worth it.. can I get better clockspeeds/temps? is it an aesthetical upgrade? Please lmk I wanna justify the blocks cause they are hard to come by


----------



## Mega Man

Cooler component. But mostly for looks unless pushing high clocks


----------



## hypespazm

pushing 4.7ghz but i want to go hogher i get it at 1.4v


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Quick question what kind of performance increases can you expect from watercooling the motherboard on this board. I got a kid selling me the ek blocks for pch and mosfet... basically the whole mobo. And I was wondering if it's worth it.. can I get better clockspeeds/temps? is it an aesthetical upgrade? Please lmk I wanna justify the blocks cause they are hard to come by


Prevents thermal throttling at high clocks under extended use. I use the vrm block w/o the pch block.


----------



## hypespazm

whats the difference for you han before? and what would u value the blocks at?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> whats the difference for you han before? and what would u value the blocks at?


The difference? Ask me in pm. Cost wise, not much probably because the pch block is basically bling since the pch doesn't get hot. I bought the LE version, it was pretty cheap, though hard to get now.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18309/ex-blc-1406/EK_ASUS_Rampage_IV_Extreme_LE_Version_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_KIT_RE4_LE_-_Acetal_CSQ.html


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Any news on NVME support coming to this mobo? Want one of the new Intel 750 drives, but I am pretty sure X79 does not support NVME. Looks like Z97/X99 are the only options right now for full support. Anyone have any details?


----------



## =TWP=WOLF

G'Day Mates!

As far as I can see I'm still not included in ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club & The Owners List. Since my computer with the ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme motherboard installed ain't finished it might have to wait until Mr. Wolf are to be on the list.

No worries mates, I can wait. But please do not push it too far in time since I'm an old man









Until next time, take care and bee good.

Regards, WOLF.


----------



## Stateless

Hey everyone. I am thinking of adding a 3rd SSD to my system, but I know these boards only have 2 Intel sata ports which allows full speed of the SSD. The other Sata ports are ASMedia and they run a lot slower than the Intel ones. Is this normal? If you were adding more than 2 SSD's, how would you hook them up to maximize the speed?

I don't want to raid them or anything like that, just have 3 or maybe even 4 different SSD's since I want to move away from HDD's.

Thanks!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I just went with a 1TB ssd for my second SSD. The asmedia controllers are slower than intel, but not so much so that you will ever really notice. Still faster than the 3GB ports.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I just went with a 1TB ssd for my second SSD. The asmedia controllers are slower than intel, but not so much so that you will ever really notice. Still faster than the 3GB ports.


Yeah it has been working fine for me after I installed it. The only thing I don't like is when booting the computer you get the bios message that you have the SSD in the ASMEDIA port.


----------



## Petey

Can some one post on-line that asus debug code 4f or 78 and stuck there. is because of to much current draw from high rpm or large fans connected to the headers on mobo. Its a nightmare to fight through


----------



## hypespazm

any chance of me getting pcie usb 3.1 and TYPE C adapters drivers for this motherboard?and any driver updated for windows 10? are they not supporting this anymore? if not im really disappointed. i paid almost 500 when this came out just wondering I kind of want to keep the PC up to DATE. and adding a few PCIE adapters for example M.2 would be nice! please advise


----------



## hypespazm

has anyone successfully used the asus suite III on the rampage IV?


----------



## Mega Man

knowing asus there will be closer to release


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> has anyone successfully used the asus suite III on the rampage IV?


define "successfully"?







The software is buggy as hell, and some parts of the suite don't work at all for me, but I use it because I like FanXpert


----------



## Goofy Goober

after a bios update is there any way to restore previous overclocking profile/settings with the relevant option in the bios?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> after a bios update is there any way to restore previous overclocking profile/settings with the relevant option in the bios?


Only if you saved the profile to a flash drive before you updated the previous bios


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> after a bios update is there any way to restore previous overclocking profile/settings with the relevant option in the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you saved the profile to a flash drive before you updated the previous bios
Click to expand...

no., by memory ( your brain ) only /:


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Only if you saved the profile to a flash drive before you updated the previous bios


can't...
i've saved all the oc profiles to an usb drive, but the new bios doesn't see them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no., by memory ( your brain ) only /:


duh









then i must take screenshot/photos of all the bios settings...

i'm afraid that after the update the OC settings will not work anymore...


----------



## Cyrious

Hey guys, just posting to ask a question that you guys may be able to solve even though the heyday of this thread is long gone.

See, I have in my possession a E5-2690 Xeon, C2 stepping as my main CPU for my main rig. When I got it, it also came with a rather crappy Biostar Tpower X79. While certainly functional, it was lacking in several areas (Turbo never worked properly, only one PWM fan header, 3 PCI-E x16 slots in the 3/2/1 spacing, Im pretty sure the second slot has failed, and some of the sensors are not detectable including all of the fan sensors). As such, I am now in the market for a board for my Xeon. After some searching around for used X79 boards (as I have a budget of about $200), I have located a Rampage IV Formula that has what I want and need and is within my budget.

Now, the question I present to you gentlemen is: Will this board work with C2 stepping Xeons?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Hey guys, just posting to ask a question that you guys may be able to solve even though the heyday of this thread is long gone.
> 
> See, I have in my possession a E5-2690 Xeon, C2 stepping as my main CPU for my main rig. When I got it, it also came with a rather crappy Biostar Tpower X79. While certainly functional, it was lacking in several areas (Turbo never worked properly, only one PWM fan header, 3 PCI-E x16 slots in the 3/2/1 spacing, Im pretty sure the second slot has failed, and some of the sensors are not detectable including all of the fan sensors). As such, I am now in the market for a board for my Xeon. After some searching around for used X79 boards (as I have a budget of about $200), I have located a Rampage IV Formula that has what I want and need and is within my budget.
> 
> Now, the question I present to you gentlemen is: Will this board work with C2 stepping Xeons?


thats a real good questions im gonna give it a bump because i am really interested to find out as well.. would love to get my hands on one of those cpu's, how much did you pay?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> thats a real good questions im gonna give it a bump because i am really interested to find out as well.. would love to get my hands on one of those cpu's, how much did you pay?


FFFFFFFREEEEEEEEEEBIEEEEEEEE!









Got the board, CPU, and 8 gigs of ram as a freebie from a friend. CPU lacks a bit in single thread (Its a xeon that isnt clocked too high, and the biostar board doesnt like turbo mode) but in multi-thread, it annihilates most everything i throw at it.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Now, the question I present to you gentlemen is: Will this board work with C2 stepping Xeons?


I don't see why not. I don't know about that PARTICULAR Xeon, but I've definitely heard of people using Xeons with Rampage boards before... notably the Xeon that is unlocked, I think it might have been the 1650? I remember that one specifically because I looked into the specs when I was shopping for a new cpu and heard that it was compatible with x79 boards.


----------



## kizwan

List of Xeon that officially supported on RIVE mobo.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> List of Xeon that officially supported on RIVE mobo.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/


Ive already looked at that and it says nothing of SB-E Xeons even though it supports all consumer SB-E i7s. I want to know if anyone has had success in running Xeons other than ivy bridge E ones in the board.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> List of Xeon that officially supported on RIVE mobo.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> 
> 
> Ive already looked at that and it says nothing of SB-E Xeons even though it supports all consumer SB-E i7s. I want to know if anyone has had success in running Xeons other than ivy bridge E ones in the board.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't check those Xeon in there are IVY-E Xeon.

You need to dig deeper. You need to scan through from first post. I'm pretty sure I did remember people running Xeon on RIVE but with older BIOS. Newer BIOS make it unusable.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry, I didn't check those Xeon in there are IVY-E Xeon.
> 
> You need to dig deeper. You need to scan through from first post. I'm pretty sure I did remember people running Xeon on RIVE but with older BIOS. Newer BIOS make it unusable.


So it seems. I really do not want to go with the MSI or Gigabyte boards that are within my budget, as while those are compatible, they do not have what I want, especially since the gigabyte board I am looking at as an option (X79-UD3) does not have the molex/PCI-E supplemental power plug, a bit of a requirement as I do distributed computing, and my secondary card especially in an overclocked overvolted state draws more than 75W from the slot.

I'd like to get an ASrock Extreme4, but no one has one for sale under $200.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Any news on NVME support coming to this mobo? Want one of the new Intel 750 drives, but I am pretty sure X79 does not support NVME. Looks like Z97/X99 are the only options right now for full support. Anyone have any details?


I saw that you purchased a different drive already but wanted to relay what I know anyway for anyone. Here is a list of motherboards that have been tested with the NVMe version of the Intel 750 SSD as a boot drive. I don't think that there is a problem with running this drive as a secondary drive on the RIVE with NVMe support, being able to use it as a boot drive however requires that NVMe be supported in the UEFI and is limited at this time.

http://www.intel.com/support/ssdc/hpssd/ssd-750/sb/CS-035484.htm


----------



## Goofy Goober

with a 3930K, RIVE and 2 Titans, is it normal to have PCI-E Gen 2?

in this page:
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform

it states that
Quote:


> We have worked with many of the motherboard vendors and tuned parameters to support PCIe Gen3 by default on our new products. The list of products that have Gen3 support on X79 (IVB-E/SNB-E) chipset by default include the following:


and the Titan is in that list..... but no PCI-E 3.0 for me....

under relevant settings in BIOS i have already PCI-E Gen 3.

i've tried the GEN3 Patch, but with Windows 8.1 x64 i have big problems with it... screen flicker ingame (not always...).
i have a 144hz Gsync monitor btw...

in the past i've already used the GEN3 Patch, but with different OS (Win 7) and different monitor (120hz, no gsync).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> with a 3930K, RIVE and 2 Titans, is it normal to have PCI-E Gen 2?
> 
> in this page:
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform
> 
> it states that
> and the Titan is in that list..... but no PCI-E 3.0 for me....
> 
> under relevant settings in BIOS i have already PCI-E Gen 3.
> 
> i've tried the GEN3 Patch, but with Windows 8.1 x64 i have big problems with it... screen flicker ingame (not always...).
> i have a 144hz Gsync monitor btw...
> 
> in the past i've already used the GEN3 Patch, but with different OS (Win 7) and different monitor (120hz, no gsync).


You won't notice a difference between gen2 and 3 with your set up except for the odd benchmark. Even then, it's so small.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You won't notice a difference between gen2 and 3 with your set up except for the odd benchmark. Even then, it's so small.


Ok, thank you.

i'm a little worry about futures gpu upgrades, because CPU power for me is ok, the motherboard is fantastic and full liquid cooled at the moment... i don't really want to upgrade with X99, 'cause i've also 32gb DDR3, and "converting" this amount of ram to DDR4 is kinda expensive.


----------



## Duskspeed

Hey guys, Just finished setting up an my first EK loop on my Rive and i was wondering if any one has had experience with PWM not working to control pump speed using a molex for power and a 2 pin fan connector for control(sense and PWM)?

The Pump is a DDC 3.2 PWM(Molex for power, 4 pin connector with only 2 pins for control(Sense and PWM))

Tried both the CPU_fan and CPU_opt(I heard these use the same control but i wanted to cover my bases)
Tried Bios: Nope
Tried Fan xpert: Nope
Tried speedfan :Nope

No PWM control with the 2 pin so far....

I then tried an old board that was sitting around had (Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R) and to my surprise the PWM worked

I don't have any PWM 4 pin fan on hand at the moment to test those but this week some time I should be receiving one for testing

I started a thread about it before finding the rive club(Silly me)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562739/ddc-3-2-pwm-rampage-iv-extreme-pwm-issue

Thanks to "wermad" For sending me over here


----------



## hypespazm

My main concern Right now is will we be able to use NVME and M.2 Adapters via PCIE on this motherboard.. I really dont want to upgrade but it seems like its getting to that point


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> My main concern Right now is will we be able to use NVME and M.2 Adapters via PCIE on this motherboard.. I really dont want to upgrade but it seems like its getting to that point


Hmmmm, that's odd, I thought for sure that @MrTOOSHORT had posted up something about this working with this motherboard and I could have sworn that it was in this thread where he posted it up at. Man, I feel like I am getting senile now....LOL Anyway, it was a link to another thread where a guy shows it working as a boot drive on a RIVE.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hmmmm, that's odd, I thought for sure that @MrTOOSHORT had posted up something about this working with this motherboard and I could have sworn that it was in this thread where he posted it up at. Man, I feel like I am getting senile now....LOL Anyway, it was a link to another thread where a guy shows it working as a boot drive on a RIVE.


Can you link me please these things get tedious


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Can you link me please these things get tedious


Sorry, I would have earlier but I couldn't remember where I saw it at. I found it now....

http://www.overclock.net/t/754763/as-ssd-benchmark-thread/3660_30#post_24092130


----------



## viperwolf

Guys please forgive if this is a repeated question. Ive been reading and searching i cannot find what im looking for in plane sight. Really im burned out if that makes sense, trying to fnd the answer on my own. My computer was in storage hooked to a UPC sense 2012, Iraq inuries blah blah blah. Anyway

I have the RIVBE v1305
I want to update the bios/asmedia/ etc.... to the newest versions.
Im reading alot about the BIOS flash/convert to .cap ( i followed the steps "fat32/rename and so on" but it only blinks 3 times and nothing else happens) which leads e to the next question
Im confused, do i need this if im still on windows 7? is this needed for anything past v1404 regardless of OS?
can i upgrade straight from 1305 to the newest v? or is there steps. I keep getting mixed responses on this.


----------



## Duskspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Guys please forgive if this is a repeated question. Ive been reading and searching i cannot find what im looking for in plane sight. Really im burned out if that makes sense, trying to fnd the answer on my own. My computer was in storage hooked to a UPC sense 2012, Iraq inuries blah blah blah. Anyway
> 
> I have the RIVBE v1305
> I want to update the bios/asmedia/ etc.... to the newest versions.
> Im reading alot about the BIOS flash/convert to .cap ( i followed the steps "fat32/rename and so on" but it only blinks 3 times and nothing else happens) which leads e to the next question
> Im confused, do i need this if im still on windows 7? is this needed for anything past v1404 regardless of OS?
> can i upgrade straight from 1305 to the newest v? or is there steps. I keep getting mixed responses on this.


Hey there viper are you sure you are trying the right bios for your board?

I do believe the v1305 is for the IV Extreme not IV black edition (could be wrong)


----------



## Duskspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Guys please forgive if this is a repeated question. Ive been reading and searching i cannot find what im looking for in plane sight. Really im burned out if that makes sense, trying to fnd the answer on my own. My computer was in storage hooked to a UPC sense 2012, Iraq inuries blah blah blah. Anyway
> 
> I have the RIVBE v1305
> I want to update the bios/asmedia/ etc.... to the newest versions.
> Im reading alot about the BIOS flash/convert to .cap ( i followed the steps "fat32/rename and so on" but it only blinks 3 times and nothing else happens) which leads e to the next question
> Im confused, do i need this if im still on windows 7? is this needed for anything past v1404 regardless of OS?
> can i upgrade straight from 1305 to the newest v? or is there steps. I keep getting mixed responses on this.


But to awnser your original question the bios converter is used for "converting the BIOS structure from .ROM to .CAP for Windows 8 full-functionality."

It is required not so much for windows 8s full functionality but more so to upgrade to newer bios's, once you run the converter (If your bios version is lower then 1404) it will convert the bios from rom to cap and update the bios to version 2105 after which point you can then upgrade to the newest version curently 4901(all previous versions updates and tweaks are included in the newest version)


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duskspeed*
> 
> But to awnser your original question the bios converter is used for "converting the BIOS structure from .ROM to .CAP for Windows 8 full-functionality."
> 
> It is required not so much for windows 8s full functionality but more so to upgrade to newer bios's, once you run the converter (If your bios version is lower then 1404) it will convert the bios from rom to cap and update the bios to version 2105 after which point you can then upgrade to the newest version curently 4901(all previous versions updates and tweaks are included in the newest version)


Thank you for clarifying this, I thought the "B" was for battlefield version. My board is a RIVE BF3. I saw this on another post, did not realize it stood for black. I was not sure if it made a difference.

For some reason i cant get the flash to take, the rog button will flash 3 times then nothing happens

I formatted my usb drive to fat 32
Downloaded the folder *Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM*
Changed the name to *R4E.ROM*

maybe its the drive?


----------



## Kimir

If you are using a 3930K (or other 3k serie), you shouldn't update to 4901. You should stay at the 4102 one.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you are using a 3930K (or other 3k serie), you shouldn't update to 4901. You should stay at the 4102 one.


ok thank you, i will keep that in mind. I have a 3820 so that falls into the category you re suggesting.


----------



## viperwolf

I dont understand why my unit will not take the flash, Ive tried 3 different drives and it only blinks 3 times and nothing else happens.

EDIT: Ok i think im doing this wrong to begin with, I watched a video from the ASUS forum. They showed making the update to CAP in the BIOS. they did not flash it.

EDIT 2: well doing it this way worked, it took the update. Moving on to the 4102 update.

Just to Clarify- will 4102 update the asmedia and the other drivers aswell? or do i have to that individual. Thats alot of updates









EDIT 3: update was successful but i updated to the 4901. not sure if that will cause a problem. I thought i had the 4102 as suggested earlier. I can probably drop down if need be.
Ofcourse my setting where erased, time to go back and learn the little tips and tricks to the BIOS again. I remember when i built this it was on the upper part of performance machines. Now she is outdated









Coolmaster Storm Trooper case
I7 3820 Normally OC to 4.5
RIVE Mobo
32gb of Corsair Dominator 2133 DDR3 ram
WIndows 7 PRO
XFX 1250 PSU
Push/Pull H100
and standard things like Noctua fans,SSDs,HDDs,

MY 7970 ASUS CF setup did not make the storage, 1 just died and the other had vram problems. I had to stick my old trust worthy Saphire Radeon 6970 back in, which is showing furuture problems with particles blinking around the monitor. Looking at a GTX 970.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> Guys please forgive if this is a repeated question. Ive been reading and searching i cannot find what im looking for in plane sight. Really im burned out if that makes sense, trying to fnd the answer on my own. My computer was in storage hooked to a UPC sense 2012, Iraq inuries blah blah blah. Anyway
> 
> I have the RIVBE v1305
> I want to update the bios/asmedia/ etc.... to the newest versions.
> Im reading alot about the BIOS flash/convert to .cap ( i followed the steps "fat32/rename and so on" but it only blinks 3 times and nothing else happens) which leads e to the next question
> Im confused, do i need this if im still on windows 7? is this needed for anything past v1404 regardless of OS?
> can i upgrade straight from 1305 to the newest v? or is there steps. I keep getting mixed responses on this.


If your running RIVBE you don't really need to flash bios . Original bios works well .... for me anyways









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you are using a 3930K (or other 3k serie), you shouldn't update to 4901. You should stay at the 4102 one.


And this


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay folks I'm stuck and could use some direction.

I have the rive and had the 4960 in it.

Managed to get my hands on a xeon e3650 ES and it won't even give me a logo screen.

I can't flash it, or if I did, (tried) I don't know if it worked. Assuming it didn't atm .

System is a rive with 16gbs of quad channel gskill 2400 mhz

Intel series 530 ssd. gtx 980 ti atm. Windows 7 ult 64 bit is what I was going to use.

Watercooled with the EK nickel block.for the cpu.

From research it says that the xeon should work.

FF


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> I dont understand why my unit will not take the flash, Ive tried 3 different drives and it only blinks 3 times and nothing else happens.
> 
> EDIT: Ok i think im doing this wrong to begin with, I watched a video from the ASUS forum. They showed making the update to CAP in the BIOS. they did not flash it.
> 
> EDIT 2: well doing it this way worked, it took the update. Moving on to the 4102 update.
> 
> Just to Clarify- will 4102 update the asmedia and the other drivers aswell? or do i have to that individual. Thats alot of updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 3: *update was successful but i updated to the 4901. not sure if that will cause a problem. I thought i had the 4102 as suggested earlier. I can probably drop down if need be.
> Ofcourse my setting where erased, time to go back and learn the little tips and tricks to the BIOS again. I remember when i built this it was on the upper part of performance machines. Now she is outdated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Coolmaster Storm Trooper case
> I7 3820 Normally OC to 4.5
> RIVE Mobo
> 32gb of Corsair Dominator 2133 DDR3 ram
> WIndows 7 PRO
> XFX 1250 PSU
> Push/Pull H100
> and standard things like Noctua fans,SSDs,HDDs,
> 
> MY 7970 ASUS CF setup did not make the storage, 1 just died and the other had vram problems. I had to stick my old trust worthy Saphire Radeon 6970 back in, which is showing furuture problems with particles blinking around the monitor. Looking at a GTX 970.


Well personally, I'm stuck with 4206. If I go above that I will not be able to overclock my Dominator GTs higher than 2133MHz which is stock clocks. But with 4206 and lower I can get it to 2400MHz @ 9-11-11-18-1T @ 6-97-6-6-18-6-6 @ 1.72v


----------



## Servos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Okay folks I'm stuck and could use some direction.
> 
> I have the rive and had the 4960 in it.
> 
> Managed to get my hands on a xeon e3650 ES and it won't even give me a logo screen.
> 
> I can't flash it, or if I did, (tried) I don't know if it worked. Assuming it didn't atm .
> 
> FF


I would try to reflash it via usb drive as it is independent if you have a compatable cpu.
As for e3650 I couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## fishingfanatic

My bad, it's a 2650, sorry. I did flash it with a USB drive. I'm simply not getting anything, no logo post...no access to anything.

Everything was working, making me wonder about the cpu, but more reading to do I guess. Maybe look into a xeon based motherboard if I can't get it.

I have a sabretooth to try as well. I'll be trying it in that next.

FF


----------



## AXm77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> My bad, it's a 2650, sorry. I did flash it with a USB drive. I'm simply not getting anything, no logo post...no access to anything.
> 
> Everything was working, making me wonder about the cpu, but more reading to do I guess. Maybe look into a xeon based motherboard if I can't get it.
> 
> I have a sabretooth to try as well. I'll be trying it in that next.
> 
> FF


By any chance it is E5 2650 v2 (ivy) ES ? If you don't know, what is code on it (4 letters starting with Q)?
Early revisions of Ivy require registered memory.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXm77*
> 
> By any chance it is E5 2650 v2 (ivy) ES ? If you don't know, what is code on it (4 letters starting with Q)?
> Early revisions of Ivy require registered memory.


I think your on the money there ..... server ECC/Registered Dram


----------



## fishingfanatic

I don't recall. I'll have a look.

FF


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> I dont understand why my unit will not take the flash, Ive tried 3 different drives and it only blinks 3 times and nothing else happens.


EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If your running RIVBE you don't really need to flash bios . Original bios works well .... for me anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this


That was my mistake earlier on versions, I thought the B stood for BF3 version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Well personally, I'm stuck with 4206. If I go above that I will not be able to overclock my Dominator GTs higher than 2133MHz which is stock clocks. But with 4206 and lower I can get it to 2400MHz @ 9-11-11-18-1T @ 6-97-6-6-18-6-6 @ 1.72v


Mine is at 2133 right now aswell, i have not tried to overclock them. Now that my Bios seems stable, Ive been in the process of updating everything else. Moved 600gb of steam games off my laptop to the desktop. Im so glad i did not have to redownload all those games. Rockstar has folders in everything dang.

have you tried the ASUS ROG forum? there are a few guys in there that can solve almost any problem with memory.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> EDIT
> Mine is at 2133 right now aswell, i have not tried to overclock them. Now that my Bios seems stable, Ive been in the process of updating everything else. Moved 600gb of steam games off my laptop to the desktop. Im so glad i did not have to redownload all those games. Rockstar has folders in everything dang.
> 
> have you tried the ASUS ROG forum? there are a few guys in there that can solve almost any problem with memory.


I have, and all they said was that it was weird and I shouldn't update my BIOS unless i'm actually having an issue with my previous BIOS, which makes sense. Why fix something that isn't broken right?

Anyways, every BIOS after 4206 is for Ivy bridge, so there is no point in updating the BIOS. 4206 is serving me well. It overclock better than any other BIOS and there is no reason for me for upgrade.


----------



## muhd86

finally 64gb @ 2133mhz adata 1866mhz sticks slightly oc to 2133 at 1.525 votls .

though i have not dialed in any extra setings in the bios , all is on auto / default i have a 4960x , do i have to tweak any further options or leave things as they are .

for some very odd reason cpuz validation links given an error ....strange though system is working just fine/ ran some benchmarks even no problems .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> finally 64gb @ 2133mhz adata 1866mhz sticks slightly oc to 2133 at 1.525 votls .
> 
> though i have not dialed in any extra setings in the bios , all is on auto / default i have a 4960x , do i have to tweak any further options or leave things as they are .
> 
> for some very odd reason cpuz validation links given an error ....strange though system is working just fine/ ran some benchmarks even no problems .


Get the latest CPU-Z that might sort it


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/duz6km

yeah thanks did that worked just fine ...though i wonder if the rampage iv will do 128gb ...


----------



## indiyet

Hi folks, sorry I posted this here but I not found another thread with just the same problem.. and hope you can help me.

I recently bought this mother (rampage iv formula), have a Plantronics GameCom 367 and when I plug the microfon the mother does not recognize. The handset goes well until it changes to this mother and plug it directly into the rear without response.

Usually when you plug something you receive a dialog box asking you and you set it, but doing nothing happens at all .. it's like not work the mobo microphone input (pink).

Clarify that the sound input (green) goes well, you plug something and appears as it should and work fine.

First thought was the headset microphone that was broken, but I tried it on a friend's machine and work just fine. We came home with him Headphone (USB Power Supply needed in addition to the entry 3.5, is a genius gx .. I think), plug in and go just fine .. the **** is going willys? haha

This clearly is a problem software / driver or configuration.

I have to change something from the bios?

I also tried to upgrade to the official version remains the same last name but the sound driver.
Uninstall all drivers and let the sound of microsoft default one when installing the win7 and nothing either.

Someone had or has the same problem?

It is quite disturbing that such a board like this have such problems.

Thank You!


----------



## indiyet

anyone? Please, I need help.
Try with this http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/328353-30-asus-maximus-extreme-headphones-microphone-recognized but neither it worked.. :/


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> anyone? Please, I need help.
> Try with this http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/328353-30-asus-maximus-extreme-headphones-microphone-recognized but neither it worked.. :/


You're in the wrong thread, this is the Rampage IV owner's club, not Maximus - entirely different hardware. Would help if I could.

I'm sure there's a Maximus club.... or try the ROG forums, although I've found them completely useless for anything older than the current generation.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> You're in the wrong thread, this is the Rampage IV owner's club, not Maximus - entirely different hardware. Would help if I could.
> 
> I'm sure there's a Maximus club.... or try the ROG forums, although I've found them completely useless for anything older than the current generation.


I have a Rampage IV Formula, no Maximus.


----------



## Duke976

Anyone here using 390x or 390 x-fire in there board? If so what are you cards temp? Just asking since I will be getting back my RIVE from RMA and wanted to know if their are any temp issues with those cards.


----------



## danycyo

I am considering upgrading to a PCIE SSD. I was looking at the Samsung SM951. I hear that a lot of motherboards have trouble detecting the PCIE config in the 4x slot. I want it to pretty much just run my OS and have all my Sata 3 SSD's as backup. I also want to know that if I am running a crossfire configuration at 16x by 16x for my CF setup I should still have an ample 8x to spare for this slot. Will it continue to run the gpus at 16x16 and will I still have x8 available with a 4930k which I believe has 40 lanes? I believe I only need the last 4x slot and from my thinking it should be achievable. Is anyone running a PCIE SSD on this motherboard able to chime in before I spend the money?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> Hi folks, sorry I posted this here but I not found another thread with just the same problem.. and hope you can help me.
> 
> I recently bought this mother (rampage iv formula), have a Plantronics GameCom 367 and when I plug the microfon the mother does not recognize. The handset goes well until it changes to this mother and plug it directly into the rear without response.
> 
> Usually when you plug something you receive a dialog box asking you and you set it, but doing nothing happens at all .. it's like not work the mobo microphone input (pink).
> 
> Clarify that the sound input (green) goes well, you plug something and appears as it should and work fine.
> 
> First thought was the headset microphone that was broken, but I tried it on a friend's machine and work just fine. We came home with him Headphone (USB Power Supply needed in addition to the entry 3.5, is a genius gx .. I think), plug in and go just fine .. the **** is going willys? haha
> 
> This clearly is a problem software / driver or configuration.
> 
> I have to change something from the bios?
> 
> I also tried to upgrade to the official version remains the same last name but the sound driver.
> Uninstall all drivers and let the sound of microsoft default one when installing the win7 and nothing either.
> 
> Someone had or has the same problem?
> 
> It is quite disturbing that such a board like this have such problems.
> 
> Thank You!


Did you have any luck with soundcard ? My advise is to ditch soundcard and use onboard sound or spidif to HT amp









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> I am considering upgrading to a PCIE SSD. I was looking at the Samsung SM951. I hear that a lot of motherboards have trouble detecting the PCIE config in the 4x slot. I want it to pretty much just run my OS and have all my Sata 3 SSD's as backup. I also want to know that if I am running a crossfire configuration at 16x by 16x for my CF setup I should still have an ample 8x to spare for this slot. Will it continue to run the gpus at 16x16 and will I still have x8 available with a 4930k which I believe has 40 lanes? I believe I only need the last 4x slot and from my thinking it should be achievable. Is anyone running a PCIE SSD on this motherboard able to chime in before I spend the money?


Stick with SSD on your sata ports and get larger capacity SSD instead .


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> I am considering upgrading to a PCIE SSD. I was looking at the Samsung SM951. I hear that a lot of motherboards have trouble detecting the PCIE config in the 4x slot. I want it to pretty much just run my OS and have all my Sata 3 SSD's as backup. I also want to know that if I am running a crossfire configuration at 16x by 16x for my CF setup I should still have an ample 8x to spare for this slot. Will it continue to run the gpus at 16x16 and will I still have x8 available with a 4930k which I believe has 40 lanes? I believe I only need the last 4x slot and from my thinking it should be achievable. Is anyone running a PCIE SSD on this motherboard able to chime in before I spend the money?


Check the available PCIE configurations page in the manual, the board *WILL* default to one of them. It doesn't allocate pcie lanes one at a time, it allocates them in batches according to which lanes are populated. IIRC, you can populate slots 1+3 with GPUs along with the 1x slot for a soundcard or the like, but populating ANY of the red slots will affect how many lanes are allocated for your GPUs.

That said, it's also unlikely the difference between 16x/16x vs 16x/8x is anything you would notice.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Did you have any luck with soundcard ? My advise is to ditch soundcard and use onboard sound or spidif to HT amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with SSD on your sata ports and get larger capacity SSD instead .


What sound card? i´m using the onboard audio .. -_-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> What sound card? i´m using the onboard audio .. -_-


Sorry dude read your post wrong . So you've got no onboard audio working ??

Ohh I see your headset wont be recognized for sum reason .... Hmmmmmm









Do you have realtek HD audio manager installed ??


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry dude read your post wrong . So you've got no onboard audio working ??


No problem dude..
Have onboard audio working perfectly, the problem is the pink rear 3.5 jack.. is not detecting anything plugged in.
As i say before, my Plantronics 367 mic dont work with this board, but in my friend PC and my previous board, worked perfectly..








Was thinking to sell my headset and buy another with usb connection.. but i have to fix that problem, is driving me crazy.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You might have to change the default device in the Realek Audio manager ......


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You might have to change the default device in the Realek Audio manager ......


Yes, already see that option but no response neither..


----------



## danycyo

I had the same issue with onboard audio on my Rampage IV Extreme. It would even show as playing audio through the playback device but no sound came out at all. I tried drivers and the Realtek audio manager with no luck. I contacted Asus directly and they wanted to RMA the board. I did not feel like waiting and heard stories about the long RMA process and since everything else was working fine on the board I decided to buy a Fiio E10 and a set of DT 990 250ohm headphones all for around $200. I am not looking back everything sounds so much better!!


----------



## chrisnyc75

In Windows audio options, make sure you have all of the INPUTS set to play back on the 'default audio device', and that you have the correct INPUT device selected? I suspect what you have is a software issue, not a hardware problem. I have very unusual sound setup on my system, so I've spent a lot of time working with Windows audio options... 9 times out of 10 it's the INPUT settings that are screwy.


----------



## Deathjester1

Maybe should have posted this here:

I have an Asus Rampage IV Extreme with the following:

2x GTX Titans
1 Asus Xonar Phobeus (PCIe 2.0)
PCI-AC68 wireless card (PCIe 2.0)

Since I'm running all of these does it really matter which PCIe slots I'm using?

Previously I was running just the titans and had them in 1 & 4 as recommended in the manual for x16/x16 operation however with 4 PCIe devices I assume that this will only be running at x16 / x8 (with the other 2 devices running @ x8) Then I added the other devices later.

Thus if I move the GPU's to 1 & 2, then use 4 & 6 for the other 2 devices this shouldn't make any discernable difference... should it?
Or because they are PCIe 2.0 they won't be using all 16 lanes, so should I stick with the 1 / 4 config for my GPUs?

As a side note it's a 4930k so has 40 PCI-e lanes.

I found the following, however with the Titans I won't be able to use the 5th slot, if I use the 4th slot for the GPU.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> I had the same issue with onboard audio on my Rampage IV Extreme. It would even show as playing audio through the playback device but no sound came out at all. I tried drivers and the Realtek audio manager with no luck. I contacted Asus directly and they wanted to RMA the board. I did not feel like waiting and heard stories about the long RMA process and since everything else was working fine on the board I decided to buy a Fiio E10 and a set of DT 990 250ohm headphones all for around $200. I am not looking back everything sounds so much better!!


Sure, but I can not afford a sound card and a new handset right now.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> In Windows audio options, make sure you have all of the INPUTS set to play back on the 'default audio device', and that you have the correct INPUT device selected? I suspect what you have is a software issue, not a hardware problem. I have very unusual sound setup on my system, so I've spent a lot of time working with Windows audio options... 9 times out of 10 it's the INPUT settings that are screwy.


Attached pictures of how sound settings are right now:
http://imgur.com/a/DYk8g
Please take a look if everything is OK.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Which BIOS version is the best for a 3930K Sandy Bridge E on the RIVE?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Which BIOS version is the best for a 3930K Sandy Bridge E on the RIVE?


4206 I thinks









That's the last sandybee bios


----------



## broken pixel

Modded BIOS here, I am running the R4BE 0701 modded bios no issues. There are also RAMPAGE IV EXTREME - 4206 4901 3504 BIOS.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48001-R4E-BIOS-4804-MODDED-EFI-Intel-13-1-0-2126-Download


----------



## alancsalt

I noticed I was only showing 4GB in windows, but 8GB in cpuz in slots 1 and 3(?). B1 and D1 in the manual. (G-Skill Trident X 2400MHz 4 x 4 set)
This memory was part of a 4stick set that had played up on me, so I started juggling sticks to try to get 8GB showing. (Not my main rig)
I got 8GB showing, but cpuz tells me they are in slots 5 and 7 ?? They are in 1 and 3.

No biggie, but if anyone has any idea why ......


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

[email protected]!

I need a little help.









I want to overclock my memory to 2666MHz.
I have the 2400CL9 dominators with samy IC´s on it.
The RIVE bios set the third timings wrong, so i can not boot.
I tryed it with higher DRAM voltage too, but no chance.

Then i found a screenshot from the 2666CL10 Dominator kit on a review.
So i found out a few third timings but not all of it











On this screenshot i have seen 9 third timings simular to my bios, but my bios show me 11!
The problem is now i think the bios set this 3 other timings also wrong like the other 9 before where i coun´t boot.

This are my third timings for now.



And here the rest



I will lower the all the other timings after i had finished the third timings.

So here is the question!
Can someone of you guy help me to find the third timings for me.
Maybe a screenshot from the third timings of the 2666MHzCL10 kit from the bios?

And yes i now that oc the 2400CL9 is not simular to the 2666CL10 it is just a note.
I must find out for my self the stabil timings.

I think iám on a good way to find a great setup for me!

Greedings

The cat


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> [email protected]!
> 
> I need a little help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to overclock my memory to 2666MHz.
> I have the 2400CL9 dominators with samy IC´s on it.
> The RIVE bios set the third timings wrong, so i can not boot.
> I tryed it with higher DRAM voltage too, but no chance.
> 
> Then i found a screenshot from the 2666CL10 Dominator kit on a review.
> So i found out a few third timings but not all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the question!
> Can someone of you guy help me to find the third timings for me.
> Maybe a screenshot from the third timings of the 2666MHzCL10 kit from the bios?
> 
> And yes i now that oc the 2400CL9 is not simular to the 2666CL10 it is just a note.
> I must find out for my self the stabil timings.


I have screenshots of the third timings on 2133CL9 dominators 1.5v model, which I think should be the same as the 2400CL9 1.65v model. I'll post tonight for you to try


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

No the 2133 aren´t the same as 2400







and 2666 are also different.
The third timings always set by the bios


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> No the 2133 aren´t the same as 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2666 are also different.
> The third timings always set by the bios


Are you sure? I'm not a ram expert, but I think the [email protected] is the same memory module as the [email protected], just overclocked to a higher spec (*note that I'm referring to the low voltage version of the 2133CL9).... which I think means the third timings should be the same, no?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Yes i´am sure! 2133 - 2400 - 2666 are set by the bios and all three third Timings are different and that's my problem with that









At the moment i think i have find a good setting. But still in progress with testing, results follow soon if anyone will see it


----------



## jktmas

Hey guys new to the club, just picked up a Rampage IV Formula off of the OCN marketplace to upgrade from my Sabertooth Z77.
I of course needed a new CPU, so i am until I upgrade again borrowing a 2628L v2 (ES) from work.
Only using one GPU, I read that you don't need the 4 pin molex in between the I/O and PCI-e, but not wanting to end up doing it later, I waited an extra three days to get an extender for it, that I ran through the VRM Heatsink.
Thankfully after setting the BIOS to raid, it picked up my raid array, and windows booted up without any problems (No Sysprep)
So without spending any more time typing, here are the pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: PICTURES!


----------



## gow3

Hi guys! I have a RIVE which got stuck on that dreaded updating BIOS loop (iROG 2 updating). I am thinking of getting replacement BIOS from ebay and then checking the motherboard with my CPU. Can you please recommend a seller who has it in stock in the U.S. (preferably). Also, will this help me solve the problem?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?29644-Rampage-IV-EXtreme-Continuous-iRog2-is-updating-loop-Unable-to-access-BIOS


----------



## Canis-X

So, I have noticed recently that one of my sticks of RAM seems to have dropped off. I've cleared my CMOS but it has not come back. To test I stuck all 4 sticks in my HTPC and they show up just fine there. I'm assuming that it is a voltage that I should be dialing in to get the channel to show back up but wanted to see if anyone here knew something to try before I start over messing with voltages.

Thanks for your time as always!!!


----------



## Canis-X

Anyone have any recommendations as to my post above....please?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> So, I have noticed recently that one of my sticks of RAM seems to have dropped off. I've cleared my CMOS but it has not come back. To test I stuck all 4 sticks in my HTPC and they show up just fine there. I'm assuming that it is a voltage that I should be dialing in to get the channel to show back up but wanted to see if anyone here knew something to try before I start over messing with voltages.
> 
> Thanks for your time as always!!!


Sounds like youve lost a Dram slot on youre mobo or reseat Dram again ..... But youve done that already OR the IMC is on its way out ..... Thats what my 3930k did before it died from over benching ......


----------



## deafboy

Grabbed a Black Edition... yeah yeah, I like the aesthetics haha.

RIVE up for grabs with waterblocks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569143/for-sale-rampage-iv-extreme-xspc-waterblock-xonar-dx-lower-end-products/0_100


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice choice deafboy!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sounds like youve lost a Dram slot on youre mobo or reseat Dram again ..... But youve done that already OR the IMC is on its way out ..... Thats what my 3930k did before it died from over benching ......


Hmmm, is there any way to test the IMC dieing theory? Like upping a voltage?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Id be having a go at trying 4 sticks of another type of Dram TBH . If they all work its the board or the chip . Youve had that SBE up past [email protected] yes ? I got over 12mths of a 2 gig overclock and dram @ cl9 with some bulk overvolts .... Good times









Ohh yep voltup moar .....if your not scared 2


----------



## Canis-X

I ordered a different cooler for it so that I have a little more headroom since I'm not using this one as my primary rig any more. What is odd is that CPU-Z says that there is 16GB present but says that I am in triple channel mode and everything thing else says that I only have 12GB that I am using.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I ordered a different cooler for it so that I have a little more headroom since I'm not using this one as my primary rig any more. What is odd is that CPU-Z says that there is 16GB present but says that I am in triple channel mode and everything thing else says that I only have 12GB that I am using.


CPU-Z usually can pickup total amount of RAM even if there's problem with one (or more) of the sticks. The "everything else" reported usable amount of RAM.


----------



## kitoxx

I want to join this Club.

http://valid.x86.fr/038glz

Cheers


----------



## Darhant

Hey everyone just changed over from a x79 sabortooth for my 3930k. Before i could just set the vcore to 1.32 and multi to 45 and away i went fully stable now with the same everything i cant even get it to boot at 1.5 and 45 with the rive its totally stable at stock. Is there a common setting that neededs to be changed? Is there something simple im missing?


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darhant*
> 
> Hey everyone just changed over from a x79 sabortooth for my 3930k. Before i could just set the vcore to 1.32 and multi to 45 and away i went fully stable now with the same everything i cant even get it to boot at 1.5 and 45 with the rive its totally stable at stock. Is there a common setting that neededs to be changed? Is there something simple im missing?


I also came from x79 saber to Rive with my 3930k, settings are slightly change. Here are some of the things that I remember changing going to RIVE. CPU load line calibration to High, CPU current capability to 150. CPU C state enable and the rest of CPU C were disable. CPU voltage core to offset +5. By the way these are my settings for 4.6ghz.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darhant*
> 
> Hey everyone just changed over from a x79 sabortooth for my 3930k. Before i could just set the vcore to 1.32 and multi to 45 and away i went fully stable now with the same everything i cant even get it to boot at 1.5 and 45 with the rive its totally stable at stock. Is there a common setting that neededs to be changed? Is there something simple im missing?


The vrm & circuits onthe RIVE & RIVBE are completely different than the Sabertooth, you're likely to find several differences in your stable settings once you find them. The best advice would be to start from scatch and go through the overclocking process again from the beginning. You *should* be able to squeeze AT LEAST as much performance out of the RIVE, if not more.... but the voltages, spreads, etc may not be the same at all.


----------



## Darhant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> The vrm & circuits onthe RIVE & RIVBE are completely different than the Sabertooth, you're likely to find several differences in your stable settings once you find them. The best advice would be to start from scatch and go through the overclocking process again from the beginning. You *should* be able to squeeze AT LEAST as much performance out of the RIVE, if not more.... but the voltages, spreads, etc may not be the same at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> I also came from x79 saber to Rive with my 3930k, settings are slightly change. Here are some of the things that I remember changing going to RIVE. CPU load line calibration to High, CPU current capability to 150. CPU C state enable and the rest of CPU C were disable. CPU voltage core to offset +5. By the way these are my settings for 4.6ghz.


Cheers guys all sorted got its stable at 4.8ghz at 1.380 vcore and 1866 on memory with 67c temps and various other changes







tried for 5ghz but i hit a voltage wall that wants me at like 1.5 vcore so i decided its not worth it.


----------



## pozzallo

I want to join this club .http://valid.x86.fr/m3hgk1


----------



## SeekerZA

Hi all

Which ram slots are recommended for 2x8GB Ram modules?


----------



## muhd86

i wanted to know guys is the rampage iv extreme compatible with the new nvme ssd or pci express ssd , wanted to know before i went and purchase one .

2ndly what is the fastest sata based ssd out there - as i have a quad gpu set up and wont want to remove a gpu just for an SSD .
help appreciated brothers .


----------



## smartdroid

Most sata ssd's are now limited by bandwidth so is pretty much a toss up. I like Samsung Pro line but i really can't tell the difference between that and a cheaper crucial.

NVME seems to work?! there is a thread about it...here


----------



## danycyo

Can someone riddle me this...

I have been having an issue recently where My Gskill memory is not being detected in quad channel. I will clear the CMOS reload my bios profile and then boot and all of a sudden my quad channel memory configuration comes back.

It will work fine but if I reboot the PC it will sometimes come back in Triple channel instead of Quad and then I will have to repeat the steps listed above.

Am I working with bad memory or is my motherboard just being difficult. Anyone else having these issues?

By the way I am running 16gb Gskill 2133 overclocked. They are all the same memory chips same clocks and I havent had an issue up until recently. Is my memory going bad or is it my board?


----------



## Kimir

Try increasing the VSA.


----------



## JMCB

Remember when we were top of the line? Who's still rocking this board? I haven't found a reason to upgrade yet - this board along with my 3960x still can pretty much do anything (although I'm getting the upgrade fever just for the sake of putting a new rig together).


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Still have mine. No plans to upgrade yet. Want to, but can not find a good reason to build a rig no faster then what I already have.


----------



## Kimir

Still rocking my R4E and 4930K here, the 3930K rig is in maintenance of the watercooling tho. I've got the R4BE and the bad 4930k in the closet too.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I went x58 to z87 to x79.. I chose this board over the black ed. partially because that board is a dud, and partially because I like the red scheme. But once the next upgrade worthy graphic card (got 780 Lightning now) drops, then I will probably upgrade mobo aswell (maybe). Other than that I'm happy with this board, does everything it's supposed to. Really solid.

My girlfriend has the x99 from evga, and sure her rig gets a couple more fps than mine does, but that's mostly due to the 3x 980ti and the 5930k, however I still rock 144+ fps in most games, and that's all I need since my screen doesn't refresh any faster anyways


----------



## PedroC1999

Could I run a 980ti on the second PCIe slot without any problems and with it running at X16 Gen3? Or am I limited to the first for 1 GPU?


----------



## TieT

You can rock a second gtx980ti on the R4E.
There are 2 full x16 slots, when you have 3 cards, one will be in a x8 slot.


----------



## TieT

I want to join this Club

http://valid.x86.fr/f2gxqi


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TieT*
> 
> You can rock a second gtx980ti on the R4E.
> There are 2 full x16 slots, when you have 3 cards, one will be in a x8 slot.


Just remember to enable pci. 3.0 https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/521828/geforce-drivers/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform-updated-6-19-2012/


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Yes. You can run up to 4 gpus in SLI or Xfire.


----------



## TieT

Yep, You can also check in your bios.
There is tool to tell you in which slot you should put the cards ;-)


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TieT*
> 
> Yep, You can also check in your bios.
> There is tool to tell you in which slot you should put the cards ;-)


Yes and No. You can manually select which pci.e mode you wish to run per on the 3 main lanes, in bios. However for nvidia users atleast the pci.e 3.0 is not available in windows without the use of the tool provided in previous post.


----------



## smartdroid

Yes and no. That is only true for sandy bridge-e....Ivy-e have true pcie 3.0 Support.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Yes and no. That is only true for sandy bridge-e....Ivy-e have true pcie 3.0 Support (on nvidia ).


fixed for u


----------



## TieT

Yes ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Yes and no. That is only true for sandy bridge-e....Ivy-e have true pcie 3.0 Support.


Yep, thx ;-)


----------



## MerkageTurk

Still the best motherboard i owned


----------



## Nemesis158

ive recently been thinking about upgrading to a 5930k+R5E but i cant justify spending the money i wont get back (i technically cant "sell" my current CPU) just for slightly faster CPU/RAM, and a few more sataIII ports (which is all i really want atm)
i might just get an M.2 adapter card and get the 950 pro 512 to go along with it


----------



## Mega Man

why do you want an m.2 adapter card ?

either get a pcie ssd

or get a sata ssd.

m.2 is just sata or pcie ssd depending on manufacture, and now which is being documented. ( thank god )

nothing special about it besides the size


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I am looking at a 400GB Intel 750 for my boot drive. Going to see how prices go. Dont need it. Just want it. Might even add it to the water loop. Lol


----------



## Sunreeper

So I have a rampage IV extreme black edition and I can't properly seat my second GPU because the southbridge heatsink is too big. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## Mega Man

Before mine was waterblocked I never had that issue with my quad gpus sorry ( was like a week when I tested the board )


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why do you want an m.2 adapter card ?
> 
> either get a pcie ssd
> 
> or get a sata ssd.
> 
> m.2 is just sata or pcie ssd depending on manufacture, and now which is being documented. ( thank god )
> 
> nothing special about it besides the size


i'll have to look again but my main concern is the price. I dont think samsung is making any pcie SSDs (i havent seen any) and it really looks like m.2 is where they are going to be made going forward. and im not getting another Sata SSD, ive already got 512s on both of the available sata3 ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> So I have a rampage IV extreme black edition and I can't properly seat my second GPU because the southbridge heatsink is too big. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


what GPU? i never had any issues with either of my 7970s or my current TRI-X Fury over the SB heatsink. is the heatsink on the BE different than the original?


----------



## Mega Man

but m.2 does not equal pcie,

as a matter of fact, most that i see are actually sata even the samsung m.2


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but m.2 does not equal pcie,
> 
> as a matter of fact, most that i see are actually sata even the samsung m.2


The samsung 950 pro is pcie, it has a transfer rate of 2500MB/s where the max for sata is still ~600MB/s
anyway, it was just an idea im still not sure if im even going to do that.


----------



## Mega Man

i stand corrected, and i can see why you want a m.2 adapter, but you could just get an intel


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I rather have the Intel. People have been reporting overheat issues on the 950 Pro causing performance to fall off. No such issue on the Intel 750 drives. You can even get a water block for it if you want.


----------



## Mega Man

i have not had time to check do you know the water block in question ?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

EK Intel 750 series water block

https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-is-releasing-intel-ssd-750-series-water-block/


----------



## Mega Man

tyvm


----------



## Prophet4NO1




----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I rather have the Intel. People have been reporting overheat issues on the 950 Pro causing performance to fall off. No such issue on the Intel 750 drives. You can even get a water block for it if you want.


I thought i read the opposite of that but at any rate i could just stick some small heatsinks, or a single larger one on it. the intel one also costs alot more iirc


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I thought i read the opposite of that but at any rate i could just stick some small heatsinks, or a single larger one on it. the intel one also costs alot more iirc


Performance will drop on the Intel 750 if you let it get too hot. I have two 800gb Intel 750s in raid 0. The top one is sandwiched between a pair of 295x2s. I had the case totally open but no real airflow and the drive got pretty toasty. I put a couple fans on it for temporary and it is fine. I got my waterblocks in last week, they are very nice.

I haven't quite figured out what to do with my other I750s and WBlocks as I have a second pair but all of my rigs are quad fire/sli. It worked on the x79 because my cards are dual gpu so I have slots and pcie lanes to work with. Not so much on my others.

Looks like I will just have to use them in whatever build I do next.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Performance will drop on the Intel 750 if you let it get too hot. I have two 800gb Intel 750s in raid 0. The top one is sandwiched between a pair of 295x2s. I had the case totally open but no real airflow and the drive got pretty toasty. I put a couple fans on it for temporary and it is fine. I got my waterblocks in last week, they are very nice.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out what to do with my other I750s and WBlocks as I have a second pair but all of my rigs are quad fire/sli. It worked on the x79 because my cards are dual gpu so I have slots and pcie lanes to work with. Not so much on my others.
> 
> Looks like I will just have to use them in whatever build I do next.


That is a bit of an extreme situation. The 950 pro's are overheating from having zero cooling from the factory. With the 750 you at least have the big heat sink on them. Or water block. As long as it's not sandwiched between two very hot GPU's it should be fine.


----------



## Dagamus NM

It was only an issue because there wasn't any airflow there. Both of the gpu's have waterblocks, but without a little air directed inbetween them it got too hot.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> It was only an issue because there wasn't any airflow there. Both of the gpu's have waterblocks, but without a little air directed inbetween them it got too hot.


A lot of heat comes off cards, even with waterblocks. If I put my hand between my TX cards you can feel a fair amount of heat coming off the back of the lower card. So, no surprise being stuck between a pair 295x2 cards it got warm. Still, compared to most systems people will put one it, it's a bit extreme.


----------



## hypespazm

anyone ever get the bios utilities to work on windows 10?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> anyone ever get the bios utilities to work on windows 10?


AI Suite? I dont think anyone uses it at all. Always been more trouble then its worth.

Or are you talking about BIOS update? Just do that inside UEFI with a flash drive.


----------



## hypespazm

I recently started overclocking this mobo again.. I have a 3930K and i got to 4.7 on 1.45 volts... I really wanted to get it to 4.8 but it wasnt stable.. its stable now as far as I know. but i might have to run some more stability tests.

what do you guys use here for stability ?


----------



## Mega Man

Prime, ibt-avx ( not normal ibt ), rendering / encoding


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Prime, ibt-avx ( not normal ibt ), rendering / encoding


what are your settings for your OC Ive really been looking to try something different.. that is if you have a sandy bridge chip


----------



## Mega Man

I am in china, my rig is in Colorado (usa)

I run like 1.416 or so vcore 4.8ghz, 1.15vccsa and vtt iirc, llc is high or med, which ever does not allow overvoltage 3930k 4.8, 2400 ram


----------



## hypespazm

i have 1600 ram. i cant get 4.8 stable but i can get it to boot
cpu llc high
cpu current capability 130%
vccsa llc regular
vccsa current capability 120%
cpu voltage frequency auto
cpu powerduty control tprobe
cpu power phase control optimized
vcore voltage offset + voltage 1.10
cpu vcore manual voltage 1.445
cpu ll auto
vttcpu 1.10

i think thats what i have off of my memory and idk what i could change to get 4.8 stable


----------



## Mega Man

In Digi all settings are max excluding llc

Max out all current capabilities it just allows the chip to pull more amps.
Cpu power duty control ccurrent
Cpu power phase control extreme

Please note you do need to cool vrm to do the above vtt try increasing but no more then 1.2 iirc


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I recently started overclocking this mobo again.. I have a 3930K and i got to 4.7 on 1.45 volts... I really wanted to get it to 4.8 but it wasnt stable.. its stable now as far as I know. but i might have to run some more stability tests.
> 
> what do you guys use here for stability ?


1.45Vcore for 4.7GHz is not that great, i would clock that chip back to 4.5GHz and call it a day


----------



## booya

I own this MB and 3930K more than two years. First it was 4.8 GHz @ 1.41 constantly (without any boosts etc.), than 4.5 @ 1.35V and later I added Turbo boost (to lower electricity consumption and a thermal emission). Now I want 4.7 GHz (and now my CPU wants up to 1.4V under Linpack/LinX) with Boost.

Is that safe? But look:



It's just Firefox (browser!). So, high voltage will be not only in games and video coding, but even during web surfing. And my PC works 24/7.

During idle time and short loads, the CPU temp about 37-50C (water temp 32-34C *always*, even under high load).


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> 1.45Vcore for 4.7GHz is not that great, i would clock that chip back to 4.5GHz and call it a day


around what voltage would you use for 4.5?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> I own this MB and 3930K more than two years. First it was 4.8 GHz @ 1.41 constantly (without any boosts etc.), than 4.5 @ 1.35V and later I added Turbo boost (to lower electricity consumption and a thermal emission). Now I want 4.7 GHz (and now my CPU wants up to 1.4V under Linpack/LinX) with Boost.
> 
> Is that safe? But look:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just Firefox (browser!). So, high voltage will be not only in games and video coding, but even during web surfing. And my PC works 24/7.
> 
> During idle time and short loads, the CPU temp about 37-50C (water temp 32-34C *always*, even under high load).


im under water but under load i reach 50C im in florida temps are warmer here


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> around what voltage would you use for 4.5?


Both my 4930k and my 3930k use [email protected] fully stable. But your CPU probably will need a bit more so you'll need to test.


----------



## Ice009

What BIOS version should you be using if you're still using a 3930K on the R4F? I want to try overclocking again as I've been running it on stock speeds for the past year or two. I went back to stock clocks during summer as the temps were getting too warm only using air cooling (Noctua NH-D14) and I was also getting freezing/stability issues.

I'm not looking for a big overclock - 4.4 - 4.5Ghz. I previously had it running at 4.5Ghz, but can't remember the voltage though as it's been too long. I also still had the CPU power saving settings enabled.


----------



## booya

Got a little burned CPU 4-pin connector (why?







):



It's Platimax 1500, I own it more than 4 years and now... But my system works as usual










This PSU has two more 8-pin CPU connectors, one of them already powered. Can I connect another 8-pin to 4-pin on this MB? I can insert it and I think it's safe, because it's like the same 12V and GRD.

Right?

Also, can I use this MB only with one 8-pin? CPU is OC'ed to 4.7 GHz at max 1.39V. All settings in DIGI+ VRM are set manually like to middle (500 kHz for CPU and 400 for RAM etc.) Just curious.

E.g. ASUS P9X79 WS has only one power connector and it's 8-pin. And as I know, ppl use OC'ed SB-e on this MBs.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

The second power connector is really only for extreme OC.

That being said, i would not be doing anything till you figure out why the connector melted. That is really bad.


----------



## Mega Man

that looks like loose connection burning imo


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that looks like loose connection burning imo


Could very well be, but i would verrify what happened first. But, that is me.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Could very well be, but i would verrify what happened first. But, that is me.


But how. I mean, what should I do









Here is another photo:



Connector on the motherboard is clean... mostly









So it's ok not to use 4-pin connector? Only 8-pin? I need only 4.7 GHz @ 1.39V. Another connector is heated under load (Linpack/P95) but it's looks new (absolutely).

Could it be dust? Or small coolant drop (Koolance LIQ-702BU-B)?

Or just bad contact due to kinked cables:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

booya, it was a loose connection. Had the same thing happen to me on my cpu 8pin though on a RIVE. Loose connection = higher resistance = hot cable. I was using a cable extension too. The 8pin end melted to my board's connector. Had to RMA the board.

You don't need the 4pin( Extra for extreme LN2 clocking ), so if it's just the cable that's damaged, then just use the 8 pin cpu plug. Make sure every cable is snug.


----------



## booya

*MrTOOSHORT*
I see. I thought that only I have such problems









But it was connector's fault near the PSU!




Thats why 4-pin is melted - almost the entire load went through it. Now 4-pin connector was replaced and I have excluded from the 12V chain 16(8)-pin connector over my PSU (using now auxiliary 4+8 pin cable with PCI-e connection in the PSU). I was lucky that the connector on the MB is OK, or it should be replaced too.

But it sad anyway.


----------



## Mega Man

so it was not plugged in ? sorry i dont know what the pics show


----------



## alancsalt

When I have a Win 10 update that requires a restart, my system stops at code 62. (Installation of the PCH Runtime Services) If I press the restart button then, it starts normally.


----------



## hypespazm

Has anyone tried the Cryorig R1 Ultimate or the Noctua D15 for this board? I have this currently with the h240X but im tired of the h240x... these all in ones are the greatest for acousting and maintenance


----------



## PedroC1999

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595024/sandybridge-e-degradation/0_40

If anybody could contribute


----------



## scc28

Hi all hope someone can help, just picked up a iv extreme with a 3930k. ive tried to install my evga acx2 gtx 980 innto slot 1 and it doesnt fit as it hit the sub zero sense connector on the mb does anyone have a workaround? ive moved it to the other 16x lane for now but sort of bugger up my sli plans

Cheers Simon


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Hi all hope someone can help, just picked up a iv extreme with a 3930k. ive tried to install my evga acx2 gtx 980 innto slot 1 and it doesnt fit as it hit the sub zero sense connector on the mb does anyone have a workaround? ive moved it to the other 16x lane for now but sort of bugger up my sli plans
> 
> Cheers Simon


Should fit just fine. I ran three of those cards in triple SLI for a while.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Here are the triple 980 ACX2 cards


Here are the triple 780 before that.


If they are not fitting you have some other issue going on.


----------



## Kimir

Nice, fire them up for the 3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nice, fire them up for the 3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd!


They are long gone now. Been running twin Titan X cards since last summer/spring. Basically right before the 980ti launched.


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Here are the triple 980 ACX2 cards
> 
> 
> Here are the triple 780 before that.
> 
> 
> If they are not fitting you have some other issue going on.


cheers man, its in now







I must have been doing something wrong! not sure what but it had been a long day and I just wanted to finish the build!










thanks for showing me


----------



## Mega Man

i bet i know what it was !


----------



## SeekerZA

Best place to get updated drivers for this board?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Best place to get updated drivers for this board?


*https://www.asus.com/ca-en/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/HelpDesk/*


----------



## Goofy Goober

updated from bios old bios 3404 to last version 4901, and now i have a multiplier/overclock issue with this board.
cpu is a 3930k @4.7ghz fully stable.

after updating to latest bios version the RIVE, in windows the cpu run @4.2ghz most of the time, even during gaming and graphic benchmarking.

the only time when it runs @ full 4.7ghz is during heavy cpu benchmarks, like prime95, or if i set "high performance" in windows energy settings.
i have tried OC settings with multiplier set "by all core" and "per core", but nothing changed.

reverting back with bios flashback completely solve the issue, and the cpu will run @4.7ghz in windows even with simple internet browsing.

what can i do?
continuing using the old bios, try another old but newer bios?
or there is any bios settings to try with the latest 4901 bios?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Quote:


> what can i do?
> continuing using the old bios, try another old but newer bios?


There's your answer.

You could try this with the bugged bios:



might help.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

I think I got a problem with my board and my E5 2670.
It should have a 4000Mhz QPI but no...

Is it a normal behavior ?

http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/64595/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2670-20M-Cache-2_60-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## alancsalt

These lesser 2011 Xeons don't get 4000 either... is that any help?

http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq

http://valid.x86.fr/y3qye9


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> These lesser 2011 Xeons don't get 4000 either... any help?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y3qye9


Use bclk strap 125 or 166 to get higher QPI.


----------



## alancsalt

I was replying to @Beufesamiteur, so Beufesamiteur, there's a suggestion in the post above. Sorry for being unclear kizwan.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I was replying to @Beufesamiteur, so Beufesamiteur, there's a suggestion in the post above. Sorry for being unclear kizwan.


Sorry, I thought it was a question how to get higher QPI speed.







I just realized you're just showing the QPI freq is normal.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> These lesser 2011 Xeons don't get 4000 either... is that any help?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y3qye9


Seems pretty normal though....I couldn't understand why on ebay I can find screenshot with a 4Ghz QPI....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Use bclk strap 125 or 166 to get higher QPI.


Ok I can't use this option...I get no post afterward. I will wait to get a 1680v2 when prices will go down


----------



## alancsalt

According to most search results they should get 8GT/s (4000MHz)

World record - http://valid.x86.fr/z2itwv 3439.8MHz @Schmuckley

I'm thinking this is just down to ram speed. If you had ram running at 2000MHz you'd show 4000MHz in CPU-Z QPI/Rated FSB??

@Beufesamiteur Your ram was running at 1696MHz?


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> According to most search results they should get 8GT/s (4000MHz)
> 
> World record - http://valid.x86.fr/z2itwv 3439.8MHz @Schmuckley
> 
> I'm thinking this is just down to ram speed. If you had ram running at 2000MHz you'd show 4000MHz in CPU-Z QPI/Rated FSB??
> 
> @Beufesamiteur Your ram was running at 1696MHz?


Yep that's why I was asking myself about the frequency which is low.

I'm waiting for new sticks of 2133Mhz, I will try out and check your question







With a 106Mhz blck my ram is running at 1696. They should be running at 1600.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Use bclk strap 125 or 166 to get higher QPI.


No post at all using 125 blck strap...I can't post over 106.5. I check video and people do have a 4Ghz QPÏ without OC...I don''t think that I loose a lot in performance so i won't bother with it...Thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Use bclk strap 125 or 166 to get higher QPI.
> 
> 
> 
> No post at all using 125 blck strap...I can't post over 106.5. I check video and people do have a 4Ghz QPÏ without OC...I don''t think that I loose a lot in performance so i won't bother with it...Thanks
Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry about that. Only unlocked CPU have bclk strap. *[This]* user also have the QPI ratio stuck at x32 too. I wonder whether this is because of the motherboard. In my experience, I don't noticed any difference in performance too but can't really say for sure. You can use HWiNFO to check the QPI Ratio & QPI Clock, to confirm whether CPU-Z got the QPI clock correctly.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, sorry about that. Only unlocked CPU have bclk strap. *[This]* user also have the QPI ratio stuck at x32 too. I wonder whether this is because of the motherboard. In my experience, I don't noticed any difference in performance too but can't really say for sure. You can use HWiNFO to check the QPI Ratio & QPI Clock, to confirm whether CPU-Z got the QPI clock correctly.


It seems I was right.
The standard QPI for this CPU is 4000Mhz (8GT/s). and we only have A 3200Mhz (6.4GT/s) with our motherboard. I send a question to the support (I know what kind of answer I will get but it worth trying).

As you indicated I ran HWinfo and we can see that the MB doesn't detect and set the correct frequency...


----------



## huzzug

Hey guys I have anRIVE non BE and the system just wont boot. i can see the power amd reset LED along with the PCIE led at the bottom light up, but the system stays unresponsive. Any advice ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Hey guys I have anRIVE non BE and the system just wont boot. i can see the power amd reset LED along with the PCIE led at the bottom light up, but the system stays unresponsive. Any advice ?


Did you mean pressing the power button doesn't do anything? Did you try shutdown & unplug the plug from the wall (or turn off the psu) for 10 or 15 minutes or longer, then try again?


----------



## huzzug

Yes. Left it without power for 1 hour. Still nothing.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Yes. Left it without power for 1 hour. Still nothing.


Long shot, try different PSU / borrow PSU from another computer, just to rule out PSU. I'm thinking OCP tripped when it shouldn't & it stays at that state.

I don't have RIVE but I'm having same issue with my sig rig. The first time was a couple years ago & the second time is a couple of days ago, on Friday. When turning off the PSU initially, for a couple of minutes, it doesn't solve the problem but after pressing the power button like madman & leave the PSU off longer, I'm able to turn it on again. Currently everything ok like it just fixed itself.


----------



## ALBERTTMORENO

Has anyone tried 64 gigs of ram on a rampage iv gene?


----------



## Aesthethc

Can anyone confirm if a waterblock is needed on the VRM ? Is it absolutely necessary? How can i check my temperature?

Im on edge about buying a waterblock for the VRM if i can just cool it with a fan.... I just dont want to take apart my PC again i dont have time for it but i dont want to damage my PC if i am overclocking and the VRM's truly do get hot...


----------



## Mega Man

I'll check my crystal ball for you.

In all seriousness depends on the oc. Usually a fan is plenty. But some like it blocked


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALBERTTMORENO*
> 
> Has anyone tried 64 gigs of ram on a rampage iv gene?


Extreme we know it works for sure.

Technically it should work as well for Gene and Formula versions, if you can find the more expensive DDR3 16GB sticks x4 to get 64GB

I'm currently maxed at 32GB because by the time I purchased my rig back in 2012 they did not have the 16GB sticks yet.

maybe something like this http://www.ebay.ca/itm/64Gb-4x16gb-Crucial-Tech-CT16G3ERSLD4160B-240-pin-DIMM-DDR3-PC3-12800-NEW-/152141015621?hash=item236c4faa45:g:SQoAAOSwNphWWfpM


----------



## ALBERTTMORENO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Extreme we know it works for sure.
> 
> Technically it should work as well for Gene and Formula versions, if you can find the more expensive DDR3 16GB sticks x4 to get 64GB
> 
> I'm currently maxed at 32GB because by the time I purchased my rig back in 2012 they did not have the 16GB sticks yet.
> 
> maybe something like this http://www.ebay.ca/itm/64Gb-4x16gb-Crucial-Tech-CT16G3ERSLD4160B-240-pin-DIMM-DDR3-PC3-12800-NEW-/152141015621?hash=item236c4faa45:g:SQoAAOSwNphWWfpM


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I'll check my crystal ball for you.
> 
> In all seriousness depends on the oc. Usually a fan is plenty. But some like it blocked


At 1.40v would you put a block on it? any serious degredation to the life if i dont block it at this voltage?


----------



## Mega Man

the mobo will be fine as long as you cool it. 0so again what do you want to do? make sure to keep air on the HS, 1.4v is getting up there


----------



## danycyo

The past few days this motherboard has been giving me a headache and gray hair. I have an Asus Rampage IV Extreme with a 4930k. I think I saw every Asus Q-Code known to the board lol. It took 3 days of troubleshooting to finally resolve the issue. I pretty much took my entire PC apart and rebuilt it about 5 times. It all started when my PC would just randomly shutdown while in Windows. A new OS installed thinking my problems were over but that was just the beginning.

I originally thought I had a ram issue took all the chips out one by one tested them. It would boot then shutdown still even during bios at times.

Then I assumed it was my PSU. Checked connections dusted it the whole 9 yards but no the Seasonic was still kicking.

Then I thought hey maybe its the CPU although m temps looked fine. Took off the Noctua reseated the 4930k new thermal paste. Lets see what happens now.

I was getting codes like 9A another one for USB POWER Q-code 31 and last but not least q-code 01. I mean I literally saw them all.

I ended up going on ebay and buying 16gb of ram that matched the GSkill ones I was using for 2+ years luckily I got 16gb for like 50 bucks.

Put in 3 chips it posted all is well. I even flashed Bios 2 with the newest revision.

I still wanted my ram to run in Quad Channel so back at it again. It turns out that whenever I put a ram stick in the A1 ram channel slot the PC wouldn't post and I would just get code 01. It didn't matter what chip I used or how many times I pulled it in and out, same story.

In fact its still an issue right now. I have come to the conclusion that ram slot A1 is dead and is not coming back. I give up!!!

The PC is up and running though. I don't have anymore random shutdown's and error codes and I finally can use my PC again.

I just bought a OLED55C6P and I can finally watch 4k movies and play games on it again. What a pain this was to figure out.

If anyone get's code 01 or has a solution be my guest.









Nothing was shorted out the slot worked fine for years. Guess it didn't want play nice anymore.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> The past few days this motherboard has been giving me a headache and gray hair. I have an Asus Rampage IV Extreme with a 4930k. I think I saw every Asus Q-Code known to the board lol. It took 3 days of troubleshooting to finally resolve the issue. I pretty much took my entire PC apart and rebuilt it about 5 times. It all started when my PC would just randomly shutdown while in Windows. A new OS installed thinking my problems were over but that was just the beginning.
> 
> In fact its still an issue right now. I have come to the conclusion that ram slot A1 is dead and is not coming back. I give up!!!
> 
> The PC is up and running though. I don't have anymore random shutdown's and error codes and I finally can use my PC again.
> 
> If anyone get's code 01 or has a solution be my guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was shorted out the slot worked fine for years. Guess it didn't want play nice anymore.


Just a shot in the dark, but did you try replacing the CMOS battery? When the battery is depleted you can get some really weird behavior. The faulty ram slot theory is solid, except for the part where it just stopped working out of the blue.... though I guess things do just go "poof!" sometimes


----------



## danycyo

So I got another question for you guys. I ended up buying a new motherboard same model to replace the defective ram slot. Here is my issue I got it used on ebay with a 3930k. The PC posts fine with the 3930k I was able to verify all memory slots were ok and working properly. I tried to use my 4930k processor and I get q code 53. I can literally switch the processors one works fine the other gives me qcode 53 everytime. I have been without my pc for over a week now and I need to get it up and running and it's driving me crazy. Did my 4930k die somehow or is the bios not detecting the 4930k and causing an error. I don't know what else to do. Have all these years at 4.8ghz caught up with me? How can I determine if my cpu is dead. I reset the cMos and it's back to the same q code. It is a very strange issue. I bought a protection plan at Microcenter when I bought the chip. I wonder if they will honor it just in case. I also notice that I have issues with this new board when attempting to run my old ram timings. I flashed with the newest bios revision on USB already. What else can I do?


----------



## Kimir

If the board works fine with the 3930K and always code 53 with the 4930K, it's certainly the CPU. If you ran high VSA for your memory speed it might have fried the IMC. You have the tuning plan, use it.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If the board works fine with the 3930K and always code 53 with the 4930K, it's certainly the CPU. If you ran high VSA for your memory speed it might have fried the IMC. You have the tuning plan, use it.


This.

Yes, it sounds like your oc finaly caught up with you. All things considered, though, that's a decent lifecycle for an exceptionally high overclocking chip.


----------



## danycyo

So I am having other issues now. I used my 3930k for like a day because I thought my worries were over. Turns out the pc shut off on its own w/ the noctua cooler on it at 4.0ghz @ a 3.8vcore. Now the 3930k reads code 00 immediately doesn't even think about reading the memory and freezes on 00. It was a used board and chip off ebay. I am feeling ripped off. Can't get to bios tried both bios' I even changed out the bios chip from my old Rampage Iv extreme board to see if that would help. Guess what it didnt. It appears the 3930k killed itself after less than 2 hours of use. Now when I put the 4930k chip in I get b1 b3 then back to the 53 q code. I hold down mem ok button and same thing. I checked the socket for bent pins all looks well. I am at my final straw with this. To top it off I went to Microcenter and they said my tuning plan expired 3 months ago and will not honor a refund so my only hope is intel w their 3 year warranty. I am so frustrated 2 motherboards 2 cpus and still issues. I honestly think the 4930k has life but the dumb asus bios version isn't updating properly or I am using the wrong version for my ripjaws z 2133 ddr3 causing the error. I just don't get why the 3930k posted. I am considering just getting a 6800 processor new motherboard ddr 4 and saying screw this crap and spending another 1000$ for peace of mind but I sure won't go with Asus any longer. They have the absolute worst customer service ever. Years without issues and now all this. To top it off even the new Rampage boards get the same issue with dominator platinum memory from what I hear. I understand why they call this board Rampage now.


----------



## danycyo

Alright so I opened up a service ticket, hopefully intel will rma the chip since I have the receipt and original box. I am hoping at this point this will resolve my issue if it does then I am going video card shopping if it doesnt I am going to be poor as can be. I really don't see a need to spend $1300 @ this point buying a new Pc pretty much. The new 6 cores don't have much of a benefit over the 4930k overclocked. The way I look at it is I got this new m/b I'm gunna figure this out somehow but I am frustrated and asus customer care is not helpful at all. I feel dumber picking up the phone and dealing with them.


----------



## Kimir

Well damn, sad to hear that it's the board that's killing CPU, have you looked at the voltages that were applied when the 3930K was working for the short period of time btw?
I see that ASUS NA customer service is still crap...


----------



## huzzug

Asus customer service is crap regardless of the region. I have my z68 board in my HTPC that doesn't boot because the board automatically sets overclock even when saving with default settings. I tried to contact Asus, but the reply was the kicker when they said that I should just get the latest that is out rather than using the old gen board and chip. I wanted to punch my board, but rather decided to avoid Asus anything in the future even if they were offering their best boards for free. I tried contacting their rep here to see if he would help, but apparently, X99 owners are more important to troubleshoot issues for rather than X79. Don't feel happy about my purchase of Asus.


----------



## saintruski

Good old ASUS, the only company that has worse support than valve


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> Good old ASUS, the only company that has worse support than valve


I can concur with everyone sentiments here exactly.

I live local to an ASUS warehouse with RMA, and even when you are there in person.... the staff working there is less than customer friendly, there's no comparison, even your postal office or walmart will have better customer service than them.


----------



## danycyo

I don't know if the board is not good yet. It seems to be functioning ok. When you buy cpus used you never know what the previous owner did with it. That may be what killed the 3930k. I just sent intel the 4930k to rma. I will update everyone once i get the new cpu. I avoid asus customer service like the plague. Instead of offering support they just tell me I have to pay and mail them the board. I know the 3930k is dead posting code 00. I had the 4930k clocked at 4.8 ghz for 2 1/2 years before all of this happend. Hopefully 1 more week and i will have a pc again and a new cpu. Doubt it will be a golden chip like the old one but at least it will work. If it lasts me another 3 years i'll be happy. I got the 32gb of ram now also being that I thought it was a ram issue with q code 52.once all is well I am going to sell the 7950s and get a beast card and I should be good for a few years.

**Update*** I finally got my 4930k back from Intel and I am back up and running, I kept getting a whole bunch of Q-codes at first with the new chip turns out the board was having trouble reading the 32gb of ram but I got it all situated and bye bye Q-Codes.

I got to overclocking and got awesome results out of the new chip. I think I will leave this one at a comfortable 4.6 or 4.7 with a nice offset so I can enjoy this processor for years to come and risk too much









Here is what I got so far with a nice idle. This chip runs slightly hotter then the old one but it idles at around 38c vs the 29c I used to get with the old chip. I may just have to get some better CPU paste and reseat but for now I have peace of mind and that is priceless

http://valid.x86.fr/bench/bbl244


----------



## bwana

which version of AI SUITE 3 for windows 10?
I have a rampage IV Black edition. AI Suite is not included in the downloads under windows 10. However, under windows 8.1 there is ASUS AI Suite 3 V1.00.56 for for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.

If I look at the options for rampage V extreme, there is an AI Suite under windows 10, ASUS AI Suite 3 V1.01.01 Install Program for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit.

Which one is recommended and what are the differences? Are there a set of release notes for the newer version listing changes?

EDIT:
ASUS Support told me THERE IS NO AI SUITE for win 10 for this mobo. However, the win 8.1 version works.

But I still cannot control my optional fan headers in this app-only in the bios.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwana*
> 
> which version of AI SUITE 3 for windows 10?
> I have a rampage IV Black edition. AI Suite is not included in the downloads under windows 10. However, under windows 8.1 there is ASUS AI Suite 3 V1.00.56 for for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.
> 
> If I look at the options for rampage V extreme, there is an AI Suite under windows 10, ASUS AI Suite 3 V1.01.01 Install Program for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit.
> 
> Which one is recommended and what are the differences? Are there a set of release notes for the newer version listing changes?
> 
> EDIT:
> ASUS Support told me THERE IS NO AI SUITE for win 10 for this mobo. However, the win 8.1 version works.
> 
> But I still cannot control my optional fan headers in this app-only in the bios.


General consensus is usually to not even bother with AI Suite. Its usually more trouble than help with all the bugs it usually has.


----------



## bwana

yeah but that's the all there is. Speed fan does not even detect all the chassis fan headers let alone the optional fan headers.


----------



## sensation45

my pny 2800fmhz drr3 xmp profile 2133mhz manual 2800mhz timing boot up failed mainboard p979pro


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sensation45*
> 
> my pny 2800fmhz drr3 xmp profile 2133mhz manual 2800mhz timing boot up failed mainboard p979pro


First off, what exactly are you trying to show us? You failed to OC the memory? Did not fail??? Also, this is the Rampage X79 owners club, so why are you posting about a non Rampage board? Not exactly the ideal place for your post.


----------



## sensation45

Ultimately I want to help this club x79 ram s xmp 2133 I


----------



## lester007

I think my mobo is failing to detect my 16gb ram only showing 12gb even in bios, should I bother RMA it?


----------



## AllGamer

Did you make sure they are all Inside?

sometimes the RAM might not be sitting in all the way


----------



## lester007

I did make sure it is seated properly, I checked the 3 slot sometimes it is not working troubleshooting is painful on my system I can't easily remove the cpu waterblock without draining all the water.


----------



## alancsalt

Contacts on ram and in slot are clean?

Memtest?


----------



## lester007

I did test it no errors and I cleaned it. No luck it could be my cpu?


----------



## Kimir

Check one dimm at a time in each slots normally used.
If one slot doesn't detect the RAM every time, it might be dead. If one dimm is not detected in any slots, it might be that one that's dead.
If you have no issue detecting one RAM at a time in any of the 4 slots, try increasing VSA voltage and test again with all 4 dimms.


----------



## lester007

On my dimm slot D1 give me code error 53 with any of my ram I used which mean it is dead right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*lester007*

Reseat the cpu after checking the socket for bent pins or debris, check the cpu pin pads too. This might help the missing ram issue.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *lester007*
> 
> Reseat the cpu after checking the socket for bent pins or debris, check the cpu pin pads too. This might help the missing ram issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*


Thanks for all the help








I am forced to drain all my watercooling and I clean and reseat the cpu did the trick, I am glad my rampage iv gene still ok and my cpu








I don't know the cause why it fails to detect the D1 dimm slot , before it was working fine for me.


----------



## kariverson

Hey guys.

Got myself one at a bargain for my new rig. Absolutely gorgeous board. But it was a bargain because of one of the stationary ram clips is a bit broken











Is there anyway to repair it? Can these be removed somehow and is there anywhere I can get some spares of these clips?


----------



## Kimir

It's a flesh wound, unless you can salvage one from another (dead) board, you won't find that pieces anywhere I believe. Plus removing it from the board might damage the whole ram slot if you are not careful.
As is, it does the job of maintaining the ram, I wouldn't bother even touching it.


----------



## kariverson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's a flesh wound, unless you can salvage one from another (dead) board, you won't find that pieces anywhere I believe. Plus removing it from the board might damage the whole ram slot if you are not careful.
> As is, it does the job of maintaining the ram, I wouldn't bother even touching it.


Yeah I understand. Problem is aesthetically, it's killing me haha. I've gone to lenghts hard lining watercooling etc for aesthetics reasons, and I have this killing my mojo.


----------



## AllGamer

the plastic gets bridle after awhile,
mine was in perfect conditions,
but a few months back I was doing maintenance,
took the RAM out for clean-up,
then when I was re-installing the RAM,
a piece broke off as well,
still works great it just looks uneven.

If you don't know, you won't even see it normally.


----------



## spin5000

Hi everyone. My wife bought a used Rampage 4 Extreme and it seems the heatsinks were taken off as one spring-loaded screw on each is loose. The top-left, centre (under CPU), and bottom-right can all be moved up slightly a couple millimeters due to one spring-loaded screw on each being clearly not tightened all the way down like the other is. The problem is that I cannot seem to re-tighten them much. The Phillips-head on the screw is starting to strip very slightly (not much, it's still good) because the screwdriver spins while the actual screw doesn't. I tried pressing down while screwing but the damn screw just won't tighten/spin anymore. You can clearly see that the spring is not compressed down like on the other screws which are nice and tight but the damn screws/springs just won't spin/compress anymore.

I wouldn't mind leaving it as is as it's only probably 1-3 mm but I know that heatsinks need to make tight and flush contact in order to work properly so am worried about damaging my motherboard especially as the goal on my 4960X is 4.5 GHz at 1.33v which I know this chip can do 100% on a cheaper board.

Should I just leave it??? People take the R4E heatsinks off all the time for other cooling solutions so these darn things must be fairly easy to place back on so I don't know why I can't fully tighten these last few screws.


----------



## spin5000

Edit to post above:
OK, I was able to succesfully tighten all heatsink screws except the centre heatsink.

I discovered that one of the screws on the centre heatsink is a touch shorter than the other so I swapped them but the same heatsink hole (now with a shorter screw) doesn't get fully tightened. When I pull the heatsink outwards (away from the board) on that side, it'll move out 2mm or so and then spring back to place when I let go but every other spring-loaded screw on the board doesn't even budge and is rock solid...I don't get why this one hole is giving me a problem. I think I'm going to just install the board anyways. Hopefully the force from the spring pulling the heatsink towards the board on that one side (other side is nice and tight) is enough to do a good job at heat dissipation.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Edit to post above:
> OK, I was able to succesfully tighten all heatsink screws except the centre heatsink.
> 
> I discovered that one of the screws on the centre heatsink is a touch shorter than the other so I swapped them but the same heatsink hole (now with a shorter screw) doesn't get fully tightened. When I pull the heatsink outwards (away from the board) on that side, it'll move out 2mm or so and then spring back to place when I let go but every other spring-loaded screw on the board doesn't even budge and is rock solid...I don't get why this one hole is giving me a problem. I think I'm going to just install the board anyways. Hopefully the force from the spring pulling the heatsink towards the board on that one side (other side is nice and tight) is enough to do a good job at heat dissipation.


The one with "Republic of Gamers" written on it? Held on by little screws with springs from behind the board?


----------



## kariverson

Is the little motherboard chipset fan extremely loud for everyones or just me? I hope I don't need to replace it. Everything else in my new rig is whisper silent, and that little fan is wreaking havoc. easily 30+ dB. Would I have problems if I removed it?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Mine s been set on silent mode since day one. Not a peep from it . If i turn my rad fans down the machine is totally silent.


----------



## kariverson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Mine s been set on silent mode since day one. Not a peep from it . If i turn my rad fans down the machine is totally silent.


Ah there is a silent mode? Did not know. I'll enable it in the bios.Thanks +repped.


----------



## SantaClaw

Anyone know if this motherboard supports ecc ram when using a Xeon cpu ?

I ask because Asus customer support isn't replying to me - as usual...







And there is no mention of it on asus.com
I wonder because my Asrock x79 Extreme 11 supports ecc with xeon's, to quote it's specs "- Supports DDR3 ECC, un-buffered memory with Intel® Workstation 1S Xeon® processors E5 "

I've ordered myself a 50$ 10 core Xeon (Intel Xeon E5 2650L V2) for a server project, and I wanted to know if I could use some ddr3 ecc ram I have laying around..


----------



## X79ROG1

After 3 years still running strong!!

https://valid.x86.fr/f8z45t

HAF945_2017_CPU-Z.PNG 40k .PNG file


----------



## Duality92

Anyone here ever experience this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625621/all-oses-freeze-during-loading-with-asus-rampage-iv-formula


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Anyone here ever experience this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625621/all-oses-freeze-during-loading-with-asus-rampage-iv-formula


Not me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Anyone here ever experience this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625621/all-oses-freeze-during-loading-with-asus-rampage-iv-formula


What does the debug code say , 00 ,01 .......... ??


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Anyone here ever experience this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625621/all-oses-freeze-during-loading-with-asus-rampage-iv-formula


Yes, turn off SecureBoot in boot options


----------



## oscar7601

Hello everyone,

I would like to know if someone knows how to achieve SSD caching on a Rampage IV Gene?

I initially had bought a Sabertooth so since it had dedicated SSD-caching SATA ports I have bought a small 32 GB SSD for my 4TB HDD. So I would like to use this small SSD with my new Rampage IV Gene.

Can I use Intel Smart Response Technology? If so, is there something I have to download?

Thank you very much !









Oscar


----------



## Prophet4NO1

All you should have to do is install the RST software and config. Make sure you are on the latest BIOS. Early ones did not support RST, I believe. Caching never really took off so not many people use it, as far as I am aware.


----------



## oscar7601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> All you should have to do is install the RST software and config. Make sure you are on the latest BIOS. Early ones did not support RST, I believe. Caching never really took off so not many people use it, as far as I am aware.


I should receive my motherboard before next week so I will try that.
Thank you very much Prophet!


----------



## oscar7601

Hello again!

The motherboard works very well I'm happy with it!









Yet, I didn't find how to setup the RST.

First, in the motherboard's settings, am I supposed to choose RSTe or IRST?

Second, I don't understand why, but if I choose RAID as SATA Mode, I can't get my whole 4TB HDD to show, only 2TB are showing (even though the computer shows 4TB when I'm given the choice where to install the OS).

Third, I can't find the Intel software for RST, only the drivers... I don't get it : where am I supposed to search it?









Here is a picture of the build :


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oscar7601*
> 
> Hello again!
> 
> The motherboard works very well I'm happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, I didn't find how to setup the RST.
> 
> First, in the motherboard's settings, am I supposed to choose RSTe or IRST?
> 
> Second, I don't understand why, but if I choose RAID as SATA Mode, I can't get my whole 4TB HDD to show, only 2TB are showing (even though the computer shows 4TB when I'm given the choice where to install the OS).
> 
> Third, I can't find the Intel software for RST, only the drivers... I don't get it : where am I supposed to search it?


Hi Oscar,
Would you be able to tell us what OS / Build # you are using?


----------



## oscar7601

Hello!

My problem about the 4TB hard drive showing as a 2TB is solved : it was my fault actually! I had not set Rufus (the software I use to create a bootable USB key) to force it to be in GPT partition mode.
Once I did that everything worked fine.

I have now found on an old Dell web page the Intel RST 10.5 software!









I'm about to try to install it. I have to switch the motherboard's SATA setting to RAID... Hope I won't have to reinstall Windows for the 1614563153453158451th time









I'll keep you updated.

But thank you very much jktmas for your reply I appreciate it a lot


----------



## Dagamus NM

Getting RSTe to work with my x79 was a royal pia when I set it up. That said, once it was running the raid 0 has been much less of a hassle than on any of the three x99 builds.


----------



## oscar7601

I must say I am having a hard time making this SSD caching work!

The fact that I have to reinstall freakin' Windows 10 every single time I change a SATA setting in the UEFI does not help either.

I finally found out how stupid I was when looking for the Intel RST download. It's actually incredibly simple to find in the Intel download center... So easy I didn't even find it in the first place!









So I installed it and... it would not offer me the option to "accelerate" my storage.

An old post (this one : http://www.overclock.net/t/1217075/asus-p9x79-motherboard-owners-where-are-you-at/110#post_19487853 ) on this forum lead me to think this was because I had disabled CSM...

So I've just enabled it again and I'm currently waiting for the OS to reinstall... I'm getting quite used to it now!









I hope this time the software will let me click the "accelerate" option...!

Edit : Damn... It's not working at all now... Can't even get RST to install. I get an error message "unsupported platform"...
I posted a question on Intel RST's forum to try and get the solution to this issue...
I definitely didn't think it would be so hard to use this SSD as cache...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oscar7601*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> My problem about the 4TB hard drive showing as a 2TB is solved : it was my fault actually! I had not set Rufus (the software I use to create a bootable USB key) to force it to be in GPT partition mode.
> Once I did that everything worked fine.
> 
> I have now found on an old Dell web page the Intel RST 10.5 software!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to try to install it. I have to switch the motherboard's SATA setting to RAID... *Hope I won't have to reinstall Windows for the 1614563153453158451th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I'll keep you updated.
> 
> But thank you very much jktmas for your reply I appreciate it a lot


----------



## deafboy

lmao, and now I feel silly... I swapped the RIVE for the RIVBE a while back and never thought to update the BIOS on the new mobo. I never used USB 3.0 on the RIVE because it never really worked, would constantly drop, same initial response on the RIVBE. BUT... I updated the BIOS on the RIVBE and now USB 3.0 seems to work as intended. Derp.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lmao, and now I feel silly... I swapped the RIVE for the RIVBE a while back and never thought to update the BIOS on the new mobo. I never used USB 3.0 on the RIVE because it never really worked, would constantly drop, same initial response on the RIVBE. BUT... I updated the BIOS on the RIVBE and now USB 3.0 seems to work as intended. Derp.


Gidday mate , Good to see your still around









Funny about bioses , I actually recently reflashed my bios with a pre release 208 for RIVBE and dropped my 4.6 o/c vcore down by .1 vc !!


----------



## deafboy

Haha, yeah, I kind of went MIA for a while. Good to still see you here as well!









I still have to go through and revalidate all my OC profiles. Waiting on the GPU block to show up (next tuesday). Tear down the loop and then rebuild, retest, and rebench , woohoo! haha.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I didn't post much last year but I'm back


----------



## deafboy

Awesome, well in that case, welcome back to you as well. Haha.


----------



## oscar7601

Woohoo I finally found out how to make Intel Rapid Storage Technology (SSD caching) work on my computer!!!
















If someone ever happens to read this, head over to my monologue-like thread on the Intel useless forum where I explained how to do it









https://communities.intel.com/message/468468


----------



## deafboy

Neat! Thanks...


----------



## bustacap22

Asus rampage iv extreme
i7 3930k
G Skill Ripjaw 32gb ddr 1866

i7 3930k OC at 4.4 ghz at stock volts. Prime95 tested and all is well. been using OC for several months with no problems.

G Skill Ripjaw. timing 10-11-10-30-2 at 1.5 volts. VCCS 1.20. Recently put these setting 2 days ago and been having BF 1 and Ghost Recon Wildlands freeze all of a sudden. This is not new RAM. Just never adjusted the timings when RAM was installed was just using default settings. Memtest also completed and all was good.

Hoping someone has some insight. Much appreciated.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Likely need to bump core voltage a bit. If doing 4.4 on stock, it's probably the limit. Or try bumping load line calibration. The voltage may be drooping in certain loads.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Likely need to bump core voltage a bit. If doing 4.4 on stock, it's probably the limit. Or try bumping load line calibration. The voltage may be drooping in certain loads.


This


----------



## alancsalt

After Creator Update an Asus Rampage IV Extreme here has a driver error in Device Manager.

rampage iv extreme c600/x79 series chipset 6-port sata ahci code 10

Device PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D02&SUBSYS_84EF1043&REV_06\3&11583659&0&FA was migrated.

Anyone got any idea how to fix or ??

EDIT: OK, I don't know why, but after a couple of restarts it has come good.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> After Creator Update an Asus Rampage IV Extreme here has a driver error in Device Manager.
> 
> rampage iv extreme c600/x79 series chipset 6-port sata ahci code 10
> 
> Device PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D02&SUBSYS_84EF1043&REV_06\3&11583659&0&FA was migrated.
> 
> Anyone got any idea how to fix or ??
> 
> EDIT: OK, I don't know why, but after a couple of restarts it has come good.


Well , creators update







stuffed my gfx driver , DTS decoding and my Origin SSD drive ( reload every game that's on it AGAIN







) and Windows update ( not such a bad thing )









So since that ep ive , had to refresh win 10 , reload Origin SSD after 2 days then I lost boot drv so I recover info from ssd , clean install win 10 and redownload BF1 for the 3rd time in a week ..... awesome !

So don't do the Creators Update . Leave it alone .


----------



## SantaClaw

I had no issues with my motherboard and the update. I have two in the same family of motherboards from asus, P9X79 pro and the Rampage IV, and both are fine with no issues at all after the update...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> I had no issues with my motherboard and the update. I have two in the same family of motherboards from asus, P9X79 pro and the Rampage IV, and both are fine with no issues at all after the update...


It comes down to the setup I suppose . Ive had mine running perfect for yonks until I did that update


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> I had no issues with my motherboard and the update. I have two in the same family of motherboards from asus, P9X79 pro and the Rampage IV, and both are fine with no issues at all after the update...


Congratulations on your good fortune. I too, have had Windows Updates that went without issue while others had problems. This wasn't one of those times. One of my three computers had a few issues.


----------



## SantaClaw

Just saying it's not a Rampage IV compatibility problem causing it, My server, the pc that uses the Rampage IV, even runs a Xeon engineering sample.. 5 win 10 pc's in the household, no issues at all.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My RIVBE board has failed me after nearly 3 years . Time to RMA









Constant Code 01 and 53 . Swapped out psu , ram , cpu and all this in the middle of redoing w10 updates









Was intermittently dropping dram channels and after many re boots I got 1 channel running ( on 3930k and RIVBE )

Then no boot whatsoever . 53 code .

I re-installed RIVE ( mint mobo ) and 3930k and second boot attempt got in with 5gigs @ 2400 with offset volts and 100 strap .

With load











So good to be doin 5 gigs daily after all this time


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My RIVBE board has failed me after nearly 3 years . Time to RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constant Code 01 and 53 . Swapped out psu , ram , cpu and all this in the middle of redoing w10 updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was intermittently dropping dram channels and after many re boots I got 1 channel running ( on 3930k and RIVBE )
> 
> Then no boot whatsoever . 53 code .
> 
> I re-installed RIVE ( mint mobo ) and 3930k and second boot attempt got in with 5gigs @ 2400 with offset volts and 100 strap .
> 
> With load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good to be doin 5 gigs daily after all this time


Wow, bummer. Will they still service it after all this time? I forget what the warranty period on this thing is. If it's blown, I wonder what you'd get in exchange? I doubt they have a room full of IV's sitting around at this point. Keep us updated, I'm curious.

And grats on the 5ghz! Funny how after all these years, SandyB-e is still such an outstanding chip.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Wow, bummer. Will they still service it after all this time? I forget what the warranty period on this thing is. If it's blown, I wonder what you'd get in exchange? I doubt they have a room full of IV's sitting around at this point. Keep us updated, I'm curious.
> 
> And grats on the 5ghz! Funny how after all these years, SandyB-e is still such an outstanding chip.


Warranty runs out next month .

I got a call back from them it seems it had waaaay to much dust in the dram slots and everywhere else . They tested it with 8 dram sticks and she booted into windows .

So it seems to me the real culprit is ........... I have a faulty Corsair dom plat . Considering on sunday I had 4 sticks in and 3 was registering in the bios then .

Testing ..............


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Warranty runs out next month .
> 
> I got a call back from them it seems it had waaaay to much dust in the dram slots and everywhere else . They tested it with 8 dram sticks and she booted into windows .
> 
> So it seems to me the real culprit is ........... I have a faulty Corsair dom plat . Considering on sunday I had 4 sticks in and 3 was registering in the bios then .
> 
> Testing ..............


Ugh, ram problems are the worst. Can be very sneaky and hard to diagnose. The good news is Corsair is good about honoring the lifetime warranty. I had a set of dominators fail on me a few years ago, RMA'd them to Corsair and got a shiney new set of plats in exchange.


----------



## SantaClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Ugh, ram problems are the worst. Can be very sneaky and hard to diagnose. The good news is Corsair is good about honoring the lifetime warranty. I had a set of dominators fail on me a few years ago, RMA'd them to Corsair and got a shiney new set of plats in exchange.


I just did it with two sets of 3 year old 32GB DDR3 1600 Dominator ram about 2 months ago, got RMA approved, turned out my old kit was discontinued, so they upgraded it to ddr3 1866 Platinum, so I have LED on my Ram now... lol

Corsair Memory warranty rocks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Ugh, ram problems are the worst. Can be very sneaky and hard to diagnose. The good news is Corsair is good about honoring the lifetime warranty. I had a set of dominators fail on me a few years ago, RMA'd them to Corsair and got a shiney new set of plats in exchange.


Okay found the culprit Corsair dom plat its sidelined .

So I messed around with the o/c abit I ended up dropping to [email protected]@( tri chan )@100 strap and 1.30vc plus 20 + offset vc . Loaded its 1.37vc with high LLC .

So how do I go about getting a RMA in AU if I got em on Ebay Nearly 3 years ago ??









Gonna contact Corsair au and see what can be done


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay found the culprit Corsair dom plat its sidelined .
> 
> So I messed around with the o/c abit I ended up dropping to [email protected]@( tri chan )@100 strap and 1.30vc plus 20 + offset vc . Loaded its 1.37vc with high LLC .
> 
> So how do I go about getting a RMA in AU if I got em on Ebay Nearly 3 years ago ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna contact Corsair au and see what can be done


I don't think it matters where you got them, as long as you have the serial number. Not sure how being in Australia may factor in. Contact Corsair and explain the situation and I'm sure they can direct you, they're pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I don't think it matters where you got them, as long as you have the serial number. Not sure how being in Australia may factor in. Contact Corsair and explain the situation and I'm sure they can direct you, they're pretty easy to deal with.


Okay I found the original packaging and dug up a receipt off paypal and filled out rma and attached receipt .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now I wait









EDIT : Now I would like them to say this 'Sorry HC-PC but we got none c11 2666 left . How about a c10 2666 instead' ?

OR

'Sorry HC-PC but we got none c11 2666 left . How about a c10 2800 instead' ?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay I found the original packaging and dug up a receipt off paypal and filled out rma and attached receipt .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Now I would like them to say this 'Sorry HC-PC but we got none c11 2666 left . How about a c10 2666 instead' ?
> 
> OR
> 
> 'Sorry HC-PC but we got none c11 2666 left . How about a c10 2800 instead' ?


Entirely possible. Like I said, I had old red Dominators, and they replaced them with a shiny new set of Platinums (with comparable latency & bandwidth). Good luck!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well this happened



Whatever


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well this happened
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever


Ugh, that sucks. Sorry  Maybe you could sell the sticks that still work and use the $ to buy a new kit?  Assuming you had 4 sticks, there should be plenty of people out there on a different platform that could use a 3 stick kit.


----------



## SantaClaw

So, just to show that Corsair honors their Lifetime warranty if you buy from a authorized retailer...

Original kits where CMP32GX3M4X1600C10


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## Butter Chicken

I thought eBay was history...? there's nobody left on there but a bunch of cons.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, that sucks. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could sell the sticks that still work and use the $ to buy a new kit? Assuming you had 4 sticks, there should be plenty of people out there on a different platform that could use a 3 stick kit.
Click to expand...

This us why I won't support them.

Gskill would of just warrantied them..... I hate corsair


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its funny cause I swore years ago I wouldn't buy corsair cause of this ..........


----------



## huzzug

Well I don't know if this is going to help, but you can approach Corsair-George about this issue on here. In defense of Corsair, they're actually better ones to deal with. I'd be more worried about your Asus MB acting up and having to deal with Asus RMA. You might actually end up liking kick to your gonads more.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Well I don't know if this is going to help, but you can approach Corsair-George about this issue on here. In defense of Corsair, they're actually better ones to deal with. I'd be more worried about your Asus MB acting up and having to deal with Asus RMA. You might actually end up liking kick to your gonads more.


No dramas with asus or mobo rma









Rma in au means it normaly goes to the back to supplier first they will replace if it cant be fixed on site or they send it to away be fixed if no replacement is avail ........ I got it back 24 hrs later ....









The 3 other sticks are running fine in tri channel config on this RIVE and [email protected]@[email protected]


----------



## huzzug

Well, guess AU isn't as bad as I first thought or have corps by their balls incase things go south for consumers.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Well, guess AU isn't as bad as I first thought or have corps by their balls incase things go south for consumers.


Heres a quote ....

"The Australian Consumer Law (ACL) includes:
a national unfair contract terms law covering standard form consumer and small business contracts;
a national law guaranteeing consumer rights when buying goods and services;
a national product safety law and enforcement system;
a national law for unsolicited consumer agreements covering door-to-door sales and telephone sales;
simple national rules for lay-by agreements; and
penalties, enforcement powers and consumer redress options."


----------



## alancsalt

Even so, when I had a mobo issue here in Australia, took months. Asus simply did not answer attempts at contact by both myself and supplier. Supplier eventually just sent the mobo anyway. It came back working, still with no communication. There's a luck of the draw element here.


----------



## huzzug

You should be lucky they didn't pull the "Stay on our latest offering for complete support" card.


----------



## Butter Chicken

damn... ebay is still around? weird!

I'd stick with Mushkin, they'll replace a module regardless... just send it in to them.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> damn... ebay is still around? weird!
> 
> I'd stick with Mushkin, they'll replace a module regardless... just send it in to them.


I grabbed them 3 years ago bloke


----------



## SantaClaw

Thank you for contacting Corsair customer service, the Serial numbers of the ram modules you have shipped us indicates that it was intended for a region where Xhosa is the official language, therefor all further communication will have to be in Xhosa, Please fill out the RMA application in Xhosa and mail it to Corsair Customer Service, South Africa Botswana 99338 Horse head Avenue.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> Thank you for contacting Corsair customer service, the Serial numbers of the ram modules you have shipped us indicates that it was intended for a region where Xhosa is the official language, therefor all further communication will have to be in Xhosa, Please fill out the RMA application in Xhosa and mail it to Corsair Customer Service, South Africa Botswana 99338 Horse head Avenue.


LooooL

I'm over it now









I'm sooo happy with my backup RIVE + 3930k .

Idles much warmer than IVYBE so I just dropped the CPU chiller to 16c from 20c and that made a big difference


----------



## SORN

I have had three of these boards die on me







i dont what to do, spent so much cash in 2012 on sandy-bridge e and never got to utilise it, had one of my rampages die every three months or so.... And then it took them 6 months to replace it. This happened twice. Now my board has died again and is out of warranty... Been so upset about it... Felt like i wasted my cash in 2012, got a max of about 4 or t months total use out of my x79 rig put together. Now i need to look for a new x79 board because i cant afford to upgrade







such a dissapointment, im 21 now but was just in high school at the time, saved all my money for 2 years for a sick pc and got absolutely screwed







the most disappointing thing is the amount of time my pc sat without a motherboard because it took their RMA service soooo long to address my ticket(6 months of constant nagging about whats happening is not ok) always heard good things about asus service but i wont lie i got shafted.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## SORN

Purely from this experience i replaced all my asus parts... Not even my disk drive is asus anymore... Will not support a company that seems to be unable to support its customers.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SORN*
> 
> I have had three of these boards die on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont what to do, spent so much cash in 2012 on sandy-bridge e and never got to utilise it, had one of my rampages die every three months or so.... And then it took them 6 months to replace it. This happened twice. Now my board has died again and is out of warranty... Been so upset about it... Felt like i wasted my cash in 2012, got a max of about 4 or t months total use out of my x79 rig put together. Now i need to look for a new x79 board because i cant afford to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a dissapointment, im 21 now but was just in high school at the time, saved all my money for 2 years for a sick pc and got absolutely screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most disappointing thing is the amount of time my pc sat without a motherboard because it took their RMA service soooo long to address my ticket(6 months of constant nagging about whats happening is not ok) always heard good things about asus service but i wont lie i got shafted.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


What PSU did you run with that rig ? How is the grounding in your apartment? Also, ASUS was never know for Customer Service.


----------



## SORN

In SA their service was decent at first, had a mate who sent 2 cards up and got back 4 within 2 weeks xD . All 3 boards ran off corsair ax1200... So a decent psu... Managed to find some old warehouse stock of the msi x79a g45 8d so im gonna run that for the next year until i eventually get the cash to upgrade to whatever the current platform is then

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## SORN

They actually lost my board at one point and i had to prove that id sent my board to them.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Alrighty then .

I managed to score a Toshiba 128gb ( 2150 / 600 ) NVMe and PCIe adapter for $90 sent .



You just flash a RIVE NVMe bios and change a compatibility setting in the bios so it will boot from PCIe slot


----------



## Str8Klownin

Need a little help guys.

All my slots are running at half speed. x16 only runs at x8 and x8 runs at x4. Ive moved my 1080 to every slot and its the same result. Forcing Gen 3 also cripples my system for some reason. Major stuttering in windows 10. So i only get Gen 2 x8. Its set to Gen 3 in the bios too. I flipped the dipswitch for every slot i used and same result.

3930k
RIVE Bios 4901
16GB G Skill 17000
GTX 1080 FE
EVGA 1000W

CPU/GPU both under water. Im hoping im just an idiot and missed something obvious and not that the motherboard is faulty. I cant handle these X79 ebay prices right now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> Need a little help guys.
> 
> All my slots are running at half speed. x16 only runs at x8 and x8 runs at x4. Ive moved my 1080 to every slot and its the same result. Forcing Gen 3 also cripples my system for some reason. Major stuttering in windows 10. So i only get Gen 2 x8. Its set to Gen 3 in the bios too. I flipped the dipswitch for every slot i used and same result.
> 
> 3930k
> RIVE Bios 4901
> 16GB G Skill 17000
> GTX 1080 FE
> EVGA 1000W
> 
> CPU/GPU both under water. Im hoping im just an idiot and missed something obvious and not that the motherboard is faulty. I cant handle these X79 ebay prices right now


I would try re-flashing the bios first and maybe try the other bios chip too for a start .


----------



## Str8Klownin

Ive re-flashed to the same 4901 bios. although ive read the 3xxx series were better for overclocking but that isnt my issue.

I switch real quick and see

Edit: Switched, same result. Both have 4901

"nVidia GPU running at x8 native"

I get a splash screen with "Using PCIE Gen 2" when booting


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> Ive re-flashed to the same 4901 bios. although ive read the 3xxx series were better for overclocking but that isnt my issue.
> 
> I switch real quick and see
> 
> Edit: Switched, same result. Both have 4901
> 
> "nVidia GPU running at x8 native"
> 
> I get a splash screen with "Using PCIE Gen 2" when booting


I would reflash bios anyways . With a different one if you can

Also has that cards bios been flashed at all ??

What windows are you running ??


----------



## Str8Klownin

Gpu hasn't but been flashed. I'll download every bios Asus has up and see. I'm running windows 10


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> Gpu hasn't but been flashed. I'll download every bios Asus has up and see. I'm running windows 10


Your correct about the 3xxx bios better for sandybee o/c . I think the last best one to flash would be 4601


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Stuck at gen 2?

One thing to try is remove the cpu from the socket and make sure there is no bent pins or debris and that the cpu pad is clean.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That's actually a good point to bring up


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Stuck at gen 2?
> 
> One thing to try is remove the cpu from the socket and make sure there is no bent pins or debris and that the cpu pad is clean.


i was praying it wasn't the socket but that would explain the weird things going on. I'll report back in a few. thanks tooshort


----------



## Str8Klownin

Pins seemed to look good (although my iphone pic makes some look a little wonky) and CPU was clean. Same result after reseating it. It hates restarting from the bios. It hangs on random debug codes like 16, 0C, 62,64,92,67. It seems to hang just before it would initialize the gpu.

62- Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
64- CPU DXE initialization is started
92- PCI Bus initialization is started <---seems to be a big one, but this one doesnt show every time
94- PCI Bus Enumeration

Again, these are just a few of the numbers i remember and only seem to occur when it restarts from the bios.

I know im not going to gain a ton of performance by getting it to x16 or gen 3, but i want to figure this out before i maybe sell this setup. Ill try different bios now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pins seemed to look good (although my iphone pic makes some look a little wonky) and CPU was clean. Same result after reseating it. It hates restarting from the bios. It hangs on random debug codes like 16, 0C, 62,64,92,67. It seems to hang just before it would initialize the gpu.
> 
> 62- Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
> 64- CPU DXE initialization is started
> 92- PCI Bus initialization is started <---seems to be a big one, but this one doesnt show every time
> 94- PCI Bus Enumeration
> 
> Again, these are just a few of the numbers i remember and only seem to occur when it restarts from the bios.
> 
> I know im not going to gain a ton of performance by getting it to x16 or gen 3, but i want to figure this out before i maybe sell this setup. Ill try different bios now.


That socket to me looks a okay to me .

Good luck


----------



## yours_majesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Ok guys - |I solve the problem !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was bios flashing problem - if you have problems with MEI code 10, or other hardware from mobo - code 10 do this:
> - don't flash BIOS from windows using programs !!
> - don't flash BIOS using build in bios flasher !!
> - use only USB method - http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/
> 
> The last one is "cleanest" method ! I flash my bios like that, then enter bios and copy bios 1 to bios 2.
> After bios copying my computer turn on automatically and enter windows fast like hell - just like before problems !!
> Then I see - internet connection icon - working !! But I want to see device menager - MEI working !!
> I turn off computer to see what happend to my problem - lan and mei still working !!!!


I'm having similar problem, I installed bios in USB bios flashback, did everything mentioned here and still getting the same problem.
If I restart the system LAN & MEI starts working however after shutting it down and turning it back on again takes more than a minute to boot up with LAN & MEI getting code 10.


----------



## Poliphilo

Hi guys.

I have a Rampage IV formula.

About audio I'm using the Realtek drivers together with the X-FI MB 3 utility (I buy it). Is there any chance to install and use Creative drivers instead of the Realtek ones? I read somewhere that I could do it, but I don't know how.

Thanks


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Never heard of such a thing. You usually need to run the drivers for the hardware. That is the point of drivers. If you have drivers for hardware that's not in the system, they won't do anything.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poliphilo*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I have a Rampage IV formula.
> 
> About audio I'm using the Realtek drivers together with the X-FI MB 3 utility (I buy it). Is there any chance to install and use Creative drivers instead of the Realtek ones? I read somewhere that I could do it, but I don't know how.
> 
> Thanks


On board sound chip is top class why would you do that to it ?


----------



## Poliphilo

Well, because I found a Thread on another forum where someone asked about some conflicts Realtek - X-FI codecs on the board and someone replied this:

"Don't use the Realtek drivers. Use the X-Fi drivers...You pay for superior audio, use it and find out for yourself. You may need to disable Realtek in your bios. I don't know anyone who would pay a premium for a MB such as yours to let that X-Fi chip go to waste...And the X-fi utilities are actually using the Supreme III chip. So Soundblaster X-Fi is more than just a Utility..."
and so....

And the Rampage IV formula audio integrated *VS* a Creative X-FI Platinum card *X-FI PLATINUM* Since I have one?....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poliphilo*
> 
> Well, because I found a Thread on another forum where someone asked about some conflicts Realtek - X-FI codecs on the board and someone replied this:
> 
> "Don't use the Realtek drivers. Use the X-Fi drivers...You pay for superior audio, use it and find out for yourself. You may need to disable Realtek in your bios. I don't know anyone who would pay a premium for a MB such as yours to let that X-Fi chip go to waste...And the X-fi utilities are actually using the Supreme III chip. So Soundblaster X-Fi is more than just a Utility..."
> and so....
> 
> And the Rampage IV formula audio integrated *VS* a Creative X-FI Platinum card *X-FI PLATINUM* Since I have one?....


Okay , I owned a RIVF too but I never used headphones just the MOBO spidf into a HT amp









More than adequate for Home Theater . But I needed the pcie slots for graphics from memory


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poliphilo*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I have a Rampage IV formula.
> 
> About audio I'm using the Realtek drivers together with the X-FI MB 3 utility (I buy it). Is there any chance to install and use Creative drivers instead of the Realtek ones? I read somewhere that I could do it, but I don't know how.
> 
> Thanks


You can, but you have to use the drivers that are specifically cracked to hack Realtek branded hardware. It's a hassle. Fwiw, it's a lot easier just to buy Creative X-Fi MB3. The official MB3 software installs and works lickity-split.

*Edit: oops, sorry, I misread what you asked. Yes, you can use both a creative X-Fi card AND the onboard Realtek chip with X-Fi software, but the dual Creative software will freak your system out. MB3 won't work as intended because it conflicts with several of the X-Fi drivers. Or, if you're asking can you layer the Creative X-Fi drivers (on the Realtek chip) with MB3 (also applied to the Realtek chip), no. There is no reason to, it won't give you any additional functionality and will probably break your audio.

Trust me, I've tried all of this and then some. I'm kind of a pc audio geek.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Never heard of such a thing. You usually need to run the drivers for the hardware. That is the point of drivers. If you have drivers for hardware that's not in the system, they won't do anything.


It was found a long time ago that Creative X-Fi chips are just Realtek hardware with proprietary software. If you have CERTAIN Realtek chips, you can install a specific Creative X-Fi driver package and get full X-Fi functionality.


----------



## alancsalt

I guess failing to respond to the "Start" button is not a good sign.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Looks like my 4930K is getting a bit weak in the knees. Wont hold a 4.4Ghz clock when rendering vids anymore. Looking at getting a 1650v2 to replace it. What BIOS is version is needed to run a xeon in the board? Just looking to keep the rig rolling till I can get my threadripper build going.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Looks like my 4930K is getting a bit weak in the knees. Wont hold a 4.4Ghz clock when rendering vids anymore. Looking at getting a 1650v3 to replace it. What BIOS is version is needed to run a xeon in the board? Just looking to keep the rig rolling till I can get my threadripper build going.


1650 v2 you mean. V3 is x99, not x79.

Just update to latest bios.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Yeah, it was a typo.I am on 4901 already. Just thought an older BIOS may play more nicely with the xeons. You have that sometimes.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ya I thought so. But just incase you pulled the trigger on a 1650 v3 and though oh crap afterwards.

The latest bios is good for IB-E, earlier ones were good for SB-E.


----------



## mapesdhs

I bought a new R4E recently, but something went wrong today when trying to fit a 2nd fan to the CPU cooler (a short in the fan splitter cable or somesuch), smoke and a dead SMC near the DIMM slot closest to the debug LEDs. I reckon if I can replace the SMC the board should be ok, so does anyone have a faulty R4E they would be willing to donate? I would of course cover all shipping. I'm in the UK.

Btw...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Looks like my 4930K is getting a bit weak in the knees. Wont hold a 4.4Ghz clock when rendering vids anymore. Looking at getting a 1650v2 to replace it. What BIOS is version is needed to run a xeon in the board? Just looking to keep the rig rolling till I can get my threadripper build going.


The 1650 v2 is often rather expensive. If rendering video is the key task, try getting hold of a 10-core 2680 v2 instead (all cores at 3.1GHz, and it's IB-EP so the PCIe is native 3.0). I bought several for 165 UKP each, upgraded a number of systems in place of 3930Ks. Lower single-threaded speed vs. an oc'd 1650 of course, but much better multi-threaded speed, faster than a 5GHz 3930K (the 2680 v2 scores 1386 for CB R15 and 15.46 for CB 11.5), assuming that is your video rendering app can scale to 10 cores effectively. See my results table (for Firefox, set Page Style to No Style from the View menu):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/tests-jj.txt

A 1950X would be twice as fast though, definitely what I'd choose for a new build. 8)

Ian.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I bought a new R4E recently, but something went wrong today when trying to fit a 2nd fan to the CPU cooler (a short in the fan splitter cable or somesuch), smoke and a dead SMC near the DIMM slot closest to the debug LEDs. I reckon if I can replace the SMC the board should be ok, so does anyone have a faulty R4E they would be willing to donate? I would of course cover all shipping. I'm in the UK.
> 
> Btw...
> The 1650 v2 is often rather expensive. If rendering video is the key task, try getting hold of a 10-core 2680 v2 instead (all cores at 3.1GHz, and it's IB-EP so the PCIe is native 3.0). I bought several for 165 UKP each, upgraded a number of systems in place of 3930Ks. Lower single-threaded speed vs. an oc'd 1650 of course, but much better multi-threaded speed, faster than a 5GHz 3930K (the 2680 v2 scores 1386 for CB R15 and 15.46 for CB 11.5), assuming that is your video rendering app can scale to 10 cores effectively. See my results table (for Firefox, set Page Style to No Style from the View menu):
> 
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/tests-jj.txt
> 
> A 1950X would be twice as fast though, definitely what I'd choose for a new build. 8)
> 
> Ian.


Been seeing the 1650v2 for around $120US. The 2680v2 around $200US. Since I plan to jump to threadripper pretty soon, no point in spending so much more for the 10 core.


----------



## mapesdhs

Prophet4NO1 writes:
> Been seeing the 1650v2 for around $120US. The 2680v2 around $200US. ...

Blimey, that's a much better 1650 v2 price than I was able to find in the UK.









> Since I plan to jump to threadripper pretty soon, no point in spending so much more for the 10 core.

Yup! Btw, I think Newegg has the 1950X at 20% off for the Black Friday sales.

Ian.


----------



## alancsalt

Happy New Year!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Happy New Year Mr Salt and everyone!


----------



## mapesdhs

Ditto and likewise! Hope you all had a great Christmas aswell! My brother bought me a Geiger Counter. 

Ian.


----------



## JMCB

Still rocking this board. It's been a fun ride since 2012, and I've had zero reason to upgrade up until today. I've noticed that my memory has gone from 32GB to only 24GB. All of my DIMMS are being read in the bios and with AI Suite II, however windows is telling me only 24GBs. Any ideas?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Still rocking this board. It's been a fun ride since 2012, and I've had zero reason to upgrade up until today. I've noticed that my memory has gone from 32GB to only 24GB. All of my DIMMS are being read in the bios and with AI Suite II, however windows is telling me only 24GBs. Any ideas?


What does cpu-z say ?

Anyway try reseating all the sticks again









And have a happy 2018


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What does cpu-z say ?
> 
> Anyway try reseating all the sticks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have a happy 2018


Happy new year's to you too!!! (I've been starting 2018 wrong; been buying a bunch of goodies on Amazon. Whoops!)

CPU-Z is saying 32gb.

https://valid.x86.fr/gi7k9u

I'll try the reseating and see if that helps.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Happy new year's to you too!!! (I've been starting 2018 wrong; been buying a bunch of goodies on Amazon. Whoops!)
> 
> CPU-Z is saying 32gb.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/gi7k9u
> 
> I'll try the reseating and see if that helps.


Also what does your bios say ?


----------



## JMCB

Bios said 24gb. I reseated the memory. It partially worked, got back 4gb, so now I'm at 28gb. Will have to eventually replace the memory if I want to keep the system going for a longer run. It's a shame DDR3 is so expensive still.


----------



## mapesdhs

Try reseating the CPU aswell, make sure there are no bent pins, and the HS pressure isn't too high. I ran into this issue a few times, seems to be something that can be caused by various things, including a bad mbd aswell of course, though ASUS boards do seem to be prone to it more than most. Last time I had to deal with it was a 4930K I won on ebay which turned out to be some XEON ES thing, it couldn't see a third of the RAM. In the end I had to send it back for a refund. I had other boards and CPUs so I was able to rule out the RAM, mbd, etc. via testing with other parts.

If you search for these issues, you'll find lots of references to things like testing one DIMM at a time with memtest, which is probably a good idea, but even then it often doesn't help the overall issue. If you can though, check the RAM first in another system, one DIMM at a time, reseat the CPU, make sure the DIMM slots are clean, try a BIOS defaults setup, and so on.

Also note that some SB-E/IB-E CPUs may need more IMC voltage in order to cope with all the slots being populated.

Ian.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive had this happen before thinking its the ram but its the mobo .

So I ran my RIVE mobo for a week and blew the dust out of the suspect RIVBE .

Hooked it back up and populated all slots its been fine since


----------



## mapesdhs

Excellent! Glad to hear you got it fixed! This is one of those issues which can have a variety of causes, some a lot more frustrating than others.

Ian.


----------



## Antikythera

Just found out today that ASUS AI Suite 2 has not been updated to work with the Meltdown fix for Windows 10. AIS2 has been running fine on my Win 10 system until the latest update. ASUS have released a new version of AIS3 which I cannot install on my RIVE but works for my Haswell based system. The old version of AIS3 also stopped working after the Windows update.

Any suggestions from other X79 users would be appreciated. Especially for a way to monitor the temperature probe connectors of the motherboard to which I connect my water cooling loops sensors.


----------



## oscar7601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antikythera*
> 
> Just found out today that ASUS AI Suite 2 has not been updated to work with the Meltdown fix for Windows 10. AIS2 has been running fine on my Win 10 system until the latest update. ASUS have released a new version of AIS3 which I cannot install on my RIVE but works for my Haswell based system. The old version of AIS3 also stopped working after the Windows update.
> 
> Any suggestions from other X79 users would be appreciated. Especially for a way to monitor the temperature probe connectors of the motherboard to which I connect my water cooling loops sensors.


Same question for the same reasons here (RIVGene with temperature-driven PWM fan curves for the watercooling loop fans)


----------



## Antikythera

I made a post on the ASUS forums. A company representative replied to say eventually they aim to fix AIS2 but patches for more recent boards are a higher priority. I noticed at least one haswell board (H81M-K) has a BIOS update this week as well as the fix for AIS3.


----------



## 113802

Modded the latest UEFI for all the Rampage IV boards with the latest Microcode along with NVMe driver. Make sure to download the appropriate bios/uefi for your board before flashing. Double check the file name before flashing.

Must be flashed using Flashback
http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1NV9QE-1SR7LtmxgGL-4N2v-_0EgREODS?usp=sharing


----------



## mapesdhs

Just curious, does it differ much from those available via the main modded thread here?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48001-R4E-BIOS-4804-MODDED-EFI-Intel-13-1-0-2126-Download

Ian.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Just curious, does it differ much from those available via the main modded thread here?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48001-R4E-BIOS-4804-MODDED-EFI-Intel-13-1-0-2126-Download
> 
> Ian.


Lastest microcode for fix of spectre/meldown and NVMe.
This Asus rog thread is hella outdated.

Thanks WannaBeOCer, I'll give that a try when I get the chance.


----------



## mapesdhs

The ROG thread mods do include NVMe. Re the microcode fixes, what exactly has been changed to deal with Meltdown? And Spectre is rather different, how has that been dealt with? What data on the performance implications of using these fixes?

Ian.


----------



## Kimir

The NVMe addition is indeed an old addition.
What have been changed in the Microcode, only Intel know, he just imputed it in the bios.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27431/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File
I suppose one extract it from that file and put in the bios, but I've never messed with UEFI/Bios mod so I don't know.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Just curious, does it differ much from those available via the main modded thread here?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48001-R4E-BIOS-4804-MODDED-EFI-Intel-13-1-0-2126-Download
> 
> Ian.


Just checked the differences, I have newer OROMs for the RST and Intel Lan along with the latest Microcode. There will be a performance hit when patching but I am currently unaware of each architecture. You can try it yourself and see if you notice a significant performance hit. You can always flash back to the Asus provided or ROG forum provided UEFI to get the old Microcode.









https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/heres-how-and-why-the-spectre-and-meltdown-patches-will-hurt-performance/


----------



## alancsalt

Added to first post - Spectre Meltdown and NVMe Bios Fix

Let me know if you think it needs editing.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Just checked the differences, ...


I think I'll leave the updates that includes these security fixes; my stuff is behind a hardware firewall, and most of the stuff I do is just on benchmarking systems, I'm not accessing risky sites, etc. Plus, the whole thing is still in flux, Windows patches have caused problems, and it's possible or likely that better patches will be released later, fixes with less of a performance hit. I already have the NVMe support, though these days I tend to opt for the 950 Pro since that has its own boot ROM anyway and thus doesn't need explicit NVMe support.

Good to have the option though! I expect most users don't have their own firewall.

Ian.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Added to first post - Spectre Meltdown and NVMe Bios Fix
> 
> Let me know if you think it needs editing.


Hi alancsalt thanks for adding it to the OP. Please add that this microcode only patches Ivy Bridge with microcode 42A. Intel still hasn't released a Sandy Bridge microcode. If they ever release it I will add it to the UEFIs I posted.


----------



## alancsalt

Done.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anybody have trouble updating their BIOS with a RIVE? I was only able to update to 1404 and I need a newer BIOS to support my 2697 V2 that comes in tomorrow. I'm on Windows 10 with a 3960X if that's any help. EZ flash works with .ROM bios but not .CAP and I've had no luck with USB flashback.

Edit: Finally found a copy of the CAP converter and was able to update. Dunno why ASUS doesn't have it on their website anymore. Really made this a lot more difficult than it should have been.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Anybody knows if the ek-fb asus r4be is compatible with an rampage 4 extreme ? I'm lookng for an used one or new one to fit with an incoming 1680V2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Jack Mac said:


> Anybody have trouble updating their BIOS with a RIVE? I was only able to update to 1404 and I need a newer BIOS to support my 2697 V2 that comes in tomorrow. I'm on Windows 10 with a 3960X if that's any help. EZ flash works with .ROM bios but not .CAP and I've had no luck with USB flashback.
> 
> Edit: Finally found a copy of the CAP converter and was able to update. Dunno why ASUS doesn't have it on their website anymore. Really made this a lot more difficult than it should have been.


Re format your usb ( fat32 ) and try again with your rig turned off and hold the link button until it starts to flash


----------



## Jack Mac

HOMECINEMA-PC said:


> Re format your usb ( fat32 ) and try again with your rig turned off and hold the link button until it starts to flash


I got it working, very happy with my 2697 V2. The issue was my RIVE still had a .ROM bios and trying to use USB flashback with a .CAP bios didn't work for me. I got it updated by finding someone who had a copy of the CAP converter and running the converter in EZ Flash and then updating to the latest BIOS using EZ Flash worked perfectly. Thanks for the advice though! 3.34GHz on 12 cores is awesome.


----------



## Jack Mac

Does anyone here have experience overclocking locked Xeons? I have an OC that I'm pretty happy with but wouldn't mind getting a tiny bit more if possible. Right now I'm running 111.5 BCLK with 30X multi which is 3.34GHz. I can boot into windows at 113.5 x 30 which gets me to 3.4GHz but I crash as soon as I load any benchmark/stress test. My OCD wants 3.4GHz but I can't seem to get it.


----------



## huzzug

Jack Mac said:


> Does anyone here have experience overclocking locked Xeons? I have an OC that I'm pretty happy with but wouldn't mind getting a tiny bit more if possible. Right now I'm running 111.5 BCLK with 30X multi which is 3.34GHz. I can boot into windows at 113.5 x 30 which gets me to 3.4GHz but I crash as soon as I load any benchmark/stress test. My OCD wants 3.4GHz but I can't seem to get it.


Did you try thus thread http://www.overclock.net/forum/8-in...-hacking-overclocking-x79-x99-beyond-x58.html


----------



## Jack Mac

huzzug said:


> Did you try thus thread http://www.overclock.net/forum/8-in...-hacking-overclocking-x79-x99-beyond-x58.html


I didn't, I thought it was just for 16XX Xeons, I will give it a look though, thank you.


----------



## Breit

Has anyone tried modding the 4901 BIOS with the latest Sandy Bridge E microcode updates regarding Spectre/Meltdown Intel has just released? There is a guy in the ROG forums posting a BIOS, but I'm not sure if it's legit.

Link to the ROG forums: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...OS-4901-MODDED-With-0713-Microcode-patch-here!


----------



## 113802

I updated my Google drive unified extensible firmware interfaces with the latest microcode patches which are 42C for Ivy Bridge-E, 713 for Sandy Bridge E. Updated Intel Lan oROM, still has the same NVMe support. Just want to remind you guys that the R4BE community is more important than you guys are that is why it took long to update these.

Edit: Best way to check would be entering the UEFI and navigating to Advanced>CPU Configuration 

Make sure the Microcode Patch is "42C" for Ivy Bridge-E
Make sure the Microcode Patch is "713" for Sandy Bridge-E


----------



## Kimir

Thank you very much! :thumb:
I'd give you a +rep, but it's still not available, sigh.


----------



## KingT

Hi guys,

I am on stock BIOS 5001 for RIVF, are there any modded bios versions that are better for me to use?

My OC is 4930K @4.375GHz (125MHz BCLK), 1.32V LOAD, RAM @ 2333 CL 10 12 12 31.

CHEERS..


----------



## Breit

KingT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am on stock BIOS 5001 for RIVF, are there any modded bios versions that are better for me to use?
> 
> My OC is 4930K @4.375GHz (125MHz BCLK), 1.32V LOAD, RAM @ 2333 CL 10 12 12 31.
> 
> CHEERS..


BIOS ver. 5001? Where does that come from? You are sure this is for the RIVE?


----------



## mapesdhs

KingT said it was for the Formula, which is covered by this thread, and from the ASUS site the latest BIOS is indeed 5001.

KingT, the only thing that a modded BIOS might be useful for is to support native booting from NVMe devices. Unless that's something you want to do, you're better off sticking with 5001. See the ROG modded BIOS thread if you're interested though, and if the main guy hasn't added one yet for the Formula, just ask (read the first post for contact info).

Ian.


----------



## KingT

WannaBeOCer said:


> Modded the latest UEFI for all the Rampage IV boards with the latest Microcode along with NVMe driver. Make sure to download the appropriate bios/uefi for your board before flashing. Double check the file name before flashing.
> 
> Must be flashed using Flashback
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1NV9QE-1SR7LtmxgGL-4N2v-_0EgREODS?usp=sharing


Thank you WBO, I have updated my Rampage 4 Formula with your modded version, used bios flashback for the 1st time in my life 
It took a good 5 minutes but eventually BIOS LED stopped flashing 

In 

@ Ian

Thank you too.

EDIT:

In Advanced>CPU Configuration mys microcode says 416, dunno if that's correct, but I am sure that BIOSFlashBack went trough all the way, and I had your r4f.cap BIOS in root folder on USB FAT32 formatted.

CHEERS..


----------



## mapesdhs

Well done! So KingT, are you going to replace your C-drive with a 970 Pro or something? 8)

Ian.


----------



## KingT

mapesdhs said:


> Well done! So KingT, are you going to replace your C-drive with a 970 Pro or something? 8)
> 
> Ian.


I have one in sight on my local forum site. 

Also I needed to reformat my USB drive to FAT32 (even though it has been already), since it was old (like 9 y old), and with a lot of other stuff for flashing ATI and nVidia cards etc.

So with a clean FAT32 format, and just R4F.CAP BIOS file i reflashed it again, this time I got an updated microcode showing up in the BIOS.

On a downfall, I forgot to save my OC and other settings on a USB so after a BIOS flash all setings were lost, so I spent a good 30 minutes setting up the BIOS again ;D

CHEERS..


----------



## 113802

KingT said:


> Thank you WBO, I have updated my Rampage 4 Formula with your modded version, used bios flashback for the 1st time in my life
> It took a good 5 minutes but eventually BIOS LED stopped flashing
> 
> In
> 
> @ Ian
> 
> Thank you too.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> In Advanced>CPU Configuration mys microcode says 416, dunno if that's correct, but I am sure that BIOSFlashBack went trough all the way, and I had your r4f.cap BIOS in root folder on USB FAT32 formatted.
> 
> CHEERS..


Ivy-Bridge-E should show a 42C and Sandy-Bridge-E should show 713. A new microcode was released mid July "42D/714", I'll try to update them some time this week. I already upgraded the R4BE.


----------



## KingT

WannaBeOCer said:


> Ivy-Bridge-E should show a 42C and Sandy-Bridge-E should show 713. A new microcode was released mid July "42D/714", I'll try to update them some time this week. I already upgraded the R4BE.


Yeah , 1st flash was not successful but after USB format and 2nd flash I have 42C as microcode patch listed in BIOS.

I think that my OC just got a bit better as for 4.25GHz (125MHz BLK) my CPU requires 1.26V load, which is a bit lower than with stock BIOS.

CHEERS.


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

WannaBeOCer said:


> Ivy-Bridge-E should show a 42C and Sandy-Bridge-E should show 713. A new microcode was released mid July "42D/714", I'll try to update them some time this week. I already upgraded the R4BE.


Any chance you could still do this? i'd love to update my formula bios one last time...if not any chance you could let me know how to do it myself - just a link to a how to - i don't know if there's anything on win-raid about it... i've been using bolts4breakfasts bios from the ASUS republic of gamers forum but he's gone a bit quiet recently... and i know there's the microcode and nvme updates and other things that could still be added

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Ice009

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> Any chance you could still do this? i'd love to update my formula bios one last time...if not any chance you could let me know how to do it myself - just a link to a how to - i don't know if there's anything on win-raid about it... i've been using bolts4breakfasts bios from the ASUS republic of gamers forum but he's gone a bit quiet recently... and i know there's the microcode and nvme updates and other things that could still be added
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


I'd also be very interested in an update for the Rampage 4 Formula. Have all the other modules in the R4F 5001 BIOS been updated in the previous version you posted, WannaBeOCer?

Also, I wanted to ask a question about the microcode updates - I've got a modded BIOS that I got from the ROG forums that BOLTS4BREKFAST made earlier this year and I never installed it due to not having an NVMe drive, yet. I'm looking to buy one before the end of this month as Samsung currently has a cashback offer that ends December 31st. Anyway, I wanted to ask, how much of a performance impact do the microcode updates have? I was trying to find a modded NVMe BIOS that has all the modules updated for the R4F + NVMe, but without the CPU microcode updates as I thought that it might affect the performance of my 3930K too much. What do you guys think? Should I not be worried about performance decreases with the updated microcode?


----------



## Breit

Ice009 said:


> I'd also be very interested in an update for the Rampage 4 Formula. Have all the other modules in the R4F 5001 BIOS been updated in the previous version you posted, WannaBeOCer?
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask a question about the microcode updates - I've got a modded BIOS that I got from the ROG forums that BOLTS4BREKFAST made earlier this year and I never installed it due to not having an NVMe drive, yet. I'm looking to buy one before the end of this month as Samsung currently has a cashback offer that ends December 31st. Anyway, I wanted to ask, how much of a performance impact do the microcode updates have? I was trying to find a modded NVMe BIOS that has all the modules updated for the R4F + NVMe, but without the CPU microcode updates as I thought that it might affect the performance of my 3930K too much. What do you guys think? Should I not be worried about performance decreases with the updated microcode?


At least Windows 10 also applies the microcode updates anyways. I would say as long as you use Windows 10, you gain nothing for leaving the microcode updates out of your BIOS. For Windows 7, I'm not sure if it also applies the updates. It's too old and I haven't used it for years.


----------



## Ice009

Breit said:


> At least Windows 10 also applies the microcode updates anyways. I would say as long as you use Windows 10, you gain nothing for leaving the microcode updates out of your BIOS. For Windows 7, I'm not sure if it also applies the updates. It's too old and I haven't used it for years.


I thought I read you could disable it in Windows with certain software?


----------



## VytasBCN

*Vytasbcn*



ShoehornHands said:


> Does anybody know if the Rampage IV boards work with a Xeon E5 processor and if it does, would ECC memory be fully functional?
> 
> There's quite a bit of conflicting information on this so I figured maybe somebody here has some first hand experience.



It does work perfectly well. Not all the ECC modules, depending on ranks. 2RX8 works on X58, X79 and probably some others. 2RX4 does not work (or at least those specific 16Gb modules did not want to boot at 1333MHz that is default here). 

I have 6x8Gb of ECC working in rampage II extreme at 1771 MHz 9-9-9-24-1 and it is LRDIMM on top. works really well at 1.65V. 

I have 8x8Gb of same Ramaxel (micron chips are better than elpida in my opinion) ECC memory on Rampage IV Black Edition. 

I have the screen too if needed.


----------



## VytasBCN

ShoehornHands said:


> Does anybody know if the Rampage IV boards work with a Xeon E5 processor and if it does, would ECC memory be fully functional?
> 
> There's quite a bit of conflicting information on this so I figured maybe somebody here has some first hand experience.





ShoehornHands said:


> Does anybody know if the Rampage IV boards work with a Xeon E5 processor and if it does, would ECC memory be fully functional?
> 
> There's quite a bit of conflicting information on this so I figured maybe somebody here has some first hand experience.



It does work perfectly well. Not all the ECC modules, depending on ranks. 2RX8 works on X58, X79 and probably some others. 2RX4 does not work (or at least those specific 16Gb modules did not want to boot at 1333MHz that is default here). 

I have 6x8Gb of ECC working in rampage II extreme at 1771 MHz 9-9-9-24-1 and it is LRDIMM on top. works really well at 1.65V. 

I have 8x8Gb of same Ramaxel (micron chips are better than elpida in my opinion) ECC memory on Rampage IV Black Edition. 

I have the screen too if needed.


----------



## whoeva

Hello everyone. I have rampage IV extreme with i7-3960X cpu, trying to boot windows 10 on a Samsung 970 EVO Plus which I've installed in a pcie adapter card.


I've followed the guides, have all bios settings correct and have tried 3 different modded bios files including the one in this thread but I still cannot see my drive in bios to be able to boot from it.


Used BIOS flashback to update to 4901 modded bios with nvme support

Windows UEFI installation created on rufus for GPT.
Drive formatted as GPT
Secure boot on
Fast boot off
Sata mode AHCI

Boot modes set to UEFI


Installed windows 10 to the drive but since I cannot see it within the bios I cannot boot to it to continue the installation.


Can anyone help me troubleshoot this please?


----------



## AllGamer

whoeva said:


> Hello everyone. I have rampage IV extreme with i7-3960X cpu, trying to boot windows 10 on Samsung 970 EVO Plus. I've followed the guides, have all bios settings correct and have tried 3 different modded bios files including the one in this thread but I still cannot see my drive in bios to be able to boot from it.
> 
> 
> Used BIOS flashback to update to 4901 modded bios with nvme support
> 
> Windows UEFI installation created on rufus for GPT.
> Drive formatted as GPT
> Secure boot on
> Fast boot off
> Sata mode AHCI
> 
> Boot modes set to UEFI
> 
> 
> Installed windows 10 to the drive but since I cannot see it within the bios I cannot boot to it to continue the installation.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me troubleshoot this please?


I'd suggest using Legacy boot mode.

I'm running Win10 on it with Legacy boot, never like the UEFI mode, a lot of devices doesn't play well with UEFI.


----------



## whoeva

Thank you for your suggestion AllGamer. I tried it but I still have the same problem. I cannot see the drive in bios and therefore cannot boot from it.


----------



## AllGamer

whoeva said:


> Thank you for your suggestion AllGamer. I tried it but I still have the same problem. I cannot see the drive in bios and therefore cannot boot from it.


Did you make sure the SATA cable is connected, and the SATA power cable is connected in both side?


----------



## whoeva

I am using it in a pcie adapter card. Sorry, I should have said that in the first post. I've updated that now.


The drive is working fine, I just cannot see it in the bios.


----------



## whoeva

I fixed the problem. It appeared that I hadn't correctly flashed the bios. I tried using a different USB stick and it worked.

If anyone else has issues then try using a different USB stick to flash the BIOS.


----------



## deanorthk

Got my Xeon 2670 on hand,and 4 sticks of ECC DDR3  I will receive my corsair Obsidian 1000D in 10 days, and install evrerything then. 

Now I do ask myself, should I try to sell my 4960X or not... Anyone know how much they sell nowdays?


----------



## whoeva

deanorthk said:


> Got my Xeon 2670 on hand,and 4 sticks of ECC DDR3  I will receive my corsair Obsidian 1000D in 10 days, and install evrerything then.
> 
> Now I do ask myself, should I try to sell my 4960X or not... Anyone know how much they sell nowdays?



Have fun installing your new system 


You can look on ebay to see prices for sold items. I'm seeing $200-$300+ sales for your old cpu.


----------



## deafboy

That seems like a bit of a downgrade going from a 4960x to a 2670....


----------



## 113802

whoeva said:


> I fixed the problem. It appeared that I hadn't correctly flashed the bios. I tried using a different USB stick and it worked.
> 
> If anyone else has issues then try using a different USB stick to flash the BIOS.


Glad you were able to resolve your issue, sorry I didn't see it sooner. If you have this issue again use this tool to wipe your flash drive. 

https://hddguru.com/software/HDD-LLF-Low-Level-Format-Tool/

Other users: to save yourself from troubleshooting check the Microcode version in the bios to see if you successfully flashed the modified bios I provided.


----------



## deanorthk

deafboy said:


> That seems like a bit of a downgrade going from a 4960x to a 2670....


if this was to stay my gaming rig, yes, definitely, you are right. But I intend to do something a bit different, where core number matters. There's no way I'll turn the RIVBE off I will install a dual system in my soon to come Obsidian 1000D, and my gaming rig will move to mini itx with a 6700K.


----------



## deafboy

deanorthk said:


> if this was to stay my gaming rig, yes, definitely, you are right. But I intend to do something a bit different, where core number matters. There's no way I'll turn the RIVBE off I will install a dual system in my soon to come Obsidian 1000D, and my gaming rig will move to mini itx with a 6700K.


Out of curiosity what will you be doing? I have a couple 2670s and I mostly have them just because they were dirt cheap, lol.


----------



## iandroo888

have u guys have a ridiculous load time? like along the lines of minutes up to like 15-30 minutes? Had recent issues with the cables to my SSDs (storage) which i had turned off computer to replace. But restarting it took FOREVER....


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, I bought an e5-1680V2 a week or two ago to get some more life out of my X79 R4Forumla and it should be here within the next couple of days. I was trying to decide what modded BIOS I should install. I wanted to install the latest version (5001 for the RF4) with NVMe support, but I am holding off because most of the modded BIOSes I've found/downloaded so far have the CPU microcode updates. Should I just go ahead and install it anyway? Is the performance hit a lot, or is it not worth the worry? 

Also, if using a program like Inspectre, it seems you can disable the protection in Windows, but I was wondering if your MB's BIOS has the microcode update, will that still affect the performance of the system even if it's disabled within Windows?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Seems my 4930K is burning out. She was always a poor OC chip voltage wise, so it has had nearly 1.5v pumping through it since I got it in 2013/2014. Whenever it came out. Gets random system lockups with nothing in windows or linux logs. Swapped PSU, still happening. So, figure I have burned the CPU finally. So, looking to replace it to limp by till I pull the trigger on a threadripper build. 

The question is, would a 1660v2 be worth the extra $ over a 1650v2? I know the base clock is only a bit higher. Think the cache was a little larger too. But, will the 1660v2 OC better? If they are about the same I will avoid the China shipping and just get a 1650v2. Thoughts. Leaning more 1650v2 at the moment.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1650v2, 1660v2 not worth it. 

1680v2 or 1650v2.


----------



## Ice009

Do you guys think I should avoid using a modded BIOS with the CPU microcode updates? Is the performance hit incurred too much?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

MrTOOSHORT said:


> 1650v2, 1660v2 not worth it.
> 
> 1680v2 or 1650v2.



That is what I figured. Not sure I want to monkey with the 1680v2. More than I want to spend to just limp along for a few months.



Ice009 said:


> Do you guys think I should avoid using a modded BIOS with the CPU microcode updates? Is the performance hit incurred too much?


Generally speaking, the microcode only really has any negative effects on specific enterprise workloads. Generally, not the stuff home users need to worry about. You can play it safe, or just test it and see what happens. It's not a big deal if you need to roll back.


----------



## Scorpion667

I'm quite impressed that my 8 year old setup is holding up. I ran it with C states disabled and no side panel for years.

3930k 4.7 @ 1.39v
samsung low profile wonder ram 2133 cl9 @ 1.55v // 1.175v vtt and vccsa 
RIVE

Had two major issues with the motherboard which were resolved by accident when reseating CPU (to lap it):
-irog2 is updating loop
-one of the memory sticks not recognizing

What's the best BIOS for SB-E again? I went back 50x pages or so as the search is terribly broken and the consensus appears to be 4102/4206?


----------



## deafboy

Depends what you mean by best I suppose.... best performing or best with all the fixes and features?


----------



## Scorpion667

deafboy said:


> Depends what you mean by best I suppose.... best performing or best with all the fixes and features?




Best for overclocking. For example I downgraded from 4503 to 4206 this morning and was able to lower vcore from 1.39 to 1.38. Prime running for 5 hours so far (still in progress, will probably stop it at 8 hours as all I do is game on this box).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deafboy

4206 was the best one I remember using for shear clocks when I had my 3930k in....

But to me the loss of the other stability and features wasn't worth the sub 100MHz I lost.


----------



## Scorpion667

deafboy said:


> 4206 was the best one I remember using for shear clocks when I had my 3930k in....
> 
> 
> 
> But to me the loss of the other stability and features wasn't worth the sub 100MHz I lost.




Noted, thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prophet4NO1

found a 1650v2 for $70 on ebay. Should get it in a week or so.


----------



## omarfarukbalta

*rampage iv extreme bios mod*



whoeva said:


> I fixed the problem. It appeared that I hadn't correctly flashed the bios. I tried using a different USB stick and it worked.
> 
> If anyone else has issues then try using a different USB stick to flash the BIOS.



can you give me a link to the mod you use.


----------



## alancsalt

I have two of these mobos. Noting that one was frequently "not responding" and taking its time accessing hard drives, investigated. Noticed that only one stick of ram was showing in Task Manager. The other stick could be seen in bios, Aida and CPUZ. Tried swapping in other ram, same. Only bank 1 was recognised by Windows 10. Did an in place reinstall, same. Looked at the other Rampage IV pc. Same issue.

All sticks work in bank 1. Second bank doesn't show in Windows 10.

The only two other things I can think of are bent pins or too much heatsink downforce? Unfortunately my eyes are no longer "sharp", in terms of trying to pick a bent pin....

Putting an 8GB stick in instead of 4GB does seem to have helped, but won't be sure if it really has till more time has elapsed, and it hasn't hung, not responded or lagged...

Are there any other probable causes or cures?


----------



## Scorpion667

alancsalt said:


> I have two of these mobos. Noting that one was frequently "not responding" and taking its time accessing hard drives, investigated. Noticed that only one stick of ram was showing in Task Manager. The other stick could be seen in bios, Aida and CPUZ. Tried swapping in other ram, same. Only bank 1 was recognised by Windows 10. Did an in place reinstall, same. Looked at the other Rampage IV pc. Same issue.
> 
> All sticks work in bank 1. Second bank doesn't show in Windows 10.
> 
> The only two other things I can think of are bent pins or too much heatsink downforce? Unfortunately my eyes are no longer "sharp", in terms of trying to pick a bent pin....
> 
> Putting an 8GB stick in instead of 4GB does seem to have helped, but won't be sure if it really has till more time has elapsed, and it hasn't hung, not responded or lagged...
> 
> Are there any other probable causes or cures?


I had a RAM stick fail to detect in BIOS and Windows after running the system for 7 years. My solution below is quite dubious but it worked and I've been up and running for almost a year with a heavy memory OC using the same board and sticks I built the system with in early 2012.

-Taking out each stick and booting to find the problematic bank/stick - for me it was D1 (second right red slot closest to CPU)
-Reseating ram stick (no dice)
-Cleaning RAM stick contacts with 99% iso alcohol and cotton swab and compressed air in slot (no dice)
-Taking the "bad" stick and seating it in a known working slot (detected)
-Taking another good stick and seating it in the "bad" slot (no dice)
-Reseating CPU (no dice)
-Rotating yet another ram stick from a good slot in the "bad" slot. First try no dice, second try worked. All 4 sticks detected and working fine for almost a year with heavy memory OC.


----------



## TowerOB1

*Same problem starting last week*

I am glad I found your post. I kept getting the BSOD before I finally removed all but 1 stick of mem. I think I found the bad slot as when I put mem stick in, I start getting the BSOD again and windows tries to "fix" it to no avail. My system was fine since 2012 - No problem. Now, I can only run 1 stick. Is there a way to run a check or scan on the slots? When I try to run my install/utility CD, I get a "not supported by this OS" message "system thread exception not handled".

Just tried to boot with a good stick in B1 and system would not boot. Took it out, windows did it "try to fix it" and I am back up and running. It seems that the B1 dimm slot if the culprit at this point. Is it possible to run a different memory configuration from the one recommended in the manual?
Thanks for your help.
WDC


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have just recently found myself in need of using hot-swap on my aging RIVE board. But, it seems to not work. I have an Icy Dock bay and it works fine. But, only after booting with the drives in. I have tried both the Intel and ASMedia ports. But none seem to show drives hot-plugged in Win10. Have not tried in Linux yet, but I suspect the same. Any thoughts? Hot-plug is enabled on all Intel ports in BIOS. There appears to not be support for it on the ASMedia ports, but I tried anyway. Any thouhgts?


----------



## DiB

Hi there.

I just created an account to ask you a few questions about this MB.
Since years now I have been using a RIVE with a 4960X and a bunch of GSkill Sniper 1866 MHz DDR3 sticks.
For the thrill I recently bought an ASUS HYPER MINI PCIe bridge, to try using NVMe drives with my rig.
It worked well !!! .... at first...

I downloaded and flashed the unofficial "NVMe" BIOS and managed to get my NVMe SSD recognized and booting through UEFI !
But things got a little crispy then... At full load, everything work fine, the system is fast as hell, it's a real pleasure.
But when I exit a game, or when the map changes = when the computer idles, bang black screen.
It doesn't happen each time I do so, but it's quite frequent.
In Windows event log, it's seen as "nvidia driver not responding"
I changed my GPU, my drivers a couple of time, reinstalled Windows... didn't fix it.
The NVMe drive is a Samsung EVO 960 (DRAM-less, wich I suspect causes the issue...)
I then rolled back to my good old Crucial MX500 SATA drive, and the issue never happened again.


Do you guys have knowledge of such problems with NVMe drives on RIVE ?

Thanks in advance for your help.
DiB


----------



## D-EJ915

Nvidia black screen of death is pretty prominent in the R IV Black Edition thread it may be worthwhile to look there.









[Official] Asus Rampage IV Black Edition Owners Club!


not mine ,just was it on ebay posted in case anyone here interested.




www.overclock.net


----------



## DiB

Thanks D-EJ915
I'll take a look !


----------



## UNOE

DiB said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I just created an account to ask you a few questions about this MB.
> Since years now I have been using a RIVE with a 4960X and a bunch of GSkill Sniper 1866 MHz DDR3 sticks.
> For the thrill I recently bought an ASUS HYPER MINI PCIe bridge, to try using NVMe drives with my rig.
> It worked well !!! .... at first...
> 
> I downloaded and flashed the unofficial "NVMe" BIOS and managed to get my NVMe SSD recognized and booting through UEFI !
> But things got a little crispy then... At full load, everything work fine, the system is fast as hell, it's a real pleasure.
> But when I exit a game, or when the map changes = when the computer idles, bang black screen.
> It doesn't happen each time I do so, but it's quite frequent.
> In Windows event log, it's seen as "nvidia driver not responding"
> I changed my GPU, my drivers a couple of time, reinstalled Windows... didn't fix it.
> The NVMe drive is a Samsung EVO 960 (DRAM-less, wich I suspect causes the issue...)
> I then rolled back to my good old Crucial MX500 SATA drive, and the issue never happened again.
> 
> 
> Do you guys have knowledge of such problems with NVMe drives on RIVE ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> DiB


I was able to get the NVME drive booting fine with stock 4000 series bios. I can not remember what I had to do but I think it was just the CSM setting. I didn't have to change OC or anything. I think the CSM setting I changed made it so it only recognized EFI drives. all the legacy boot drives disappeared but nvme showed up with a generic name to boot into.


----------



## DiB

Thanks for your answer. I will give it a try.
For now, the only way I could see my NVMe drive poping in the UEFI (as "PATA : SS") was with the modded BIOS.


----------



## D-EJ915

Some NVMe drives had a firmware/chip on them to boot off BIOS/CSM but most newer drives do not have that.


----------



## superj1977

I am trying to get hold of a copy of the Bios Cap converter for Asus Rampage IV Formula X79.
Im trying to follow links for the product page and i cant get to any of the downloads or bios downloads etc. The whole page seems to be not there for me. Im in the UK.

Can anyone help?

Im looking for at least the last bios which i think was 5001 and the CAP converter.
Anything else in regards to downloads is a bonus.


----------



## alancsalt

Looks like X79 has been dropped from the support list.
Can't find it stashed on my hard drive either.
OK, on the hdd of my other dead X79 - this is dated 2012








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





Last bios I've found is 4102 from 2013?








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com


----------



## superj1977

alancsalt said:


> Looks like X79 has been dropped from the support list.
> Can't find it stashed on my hard drive either.


It sure looks that way.
It's a bit odd though because the older P67 support pages are still live.

Anyway I have managed to get the CAP converter as it was on page 1 which was very lucky for me. Now I'm hoping I can get my hands on bios 5001 if anyone can upload or share it?

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

I updated my post


----------



## superj1977

alancsalt said:


> I updated my post


The name looks like it's for the RIVE and I'm after the Formula bios but I do appreciate the help.

I would bet somebody will have bios 5001 on here.


----------



## alancsalt

superj1977 said:


> The name looks like it's for the RIVE and I'm after the Formula bios but I do appreciate the help.
> 
> I would bet somebody will have bios 5001 on here.


Ah, you're right. I have 2 "Extreme"s


----------



## superj1977

alancsalt said:


> Ah, you're right. I have 2 "Extreme"s


Great boards those, I ended up with the Formula as the Extreme sold while I was waiting for payday.

I'm currently on the lookout for a 1680 V2 on ebay


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

superj1977 said:


> The name looks like it's for the RIVE and I'm after the Formula bios but I do appreciate the help.
> 
> I would bet somebody will have bios 5001 on here.



here






ASUS RAMPAGE IV FORMULA Rampage-IV-Formula BIOS v.5001


Download ASUS RAMPAGE IV FORMULA Rampage-IV-Formula BIOS v.5001. Download is free of charge.




driverscollection.com


----------



## superj1977

MrTOOSHORT said:


> here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS RAMPAGE IV FORMULA Rampage-IV-Formula BIOS v.5001
> 
> 
> Download ASUS RAMPAGE IV FORMULA Rampage-IV-Formula BIOS v.5001. Download is free of charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driverscollection.com


Really appreciate that link.

Thanks. 

My understanding of the cap converter is that it's flashed same as a bios to the motherboard and that it changes the format/extension big bios that the motherboard accepts there after. Is this correct?


----------



## Breit

I'm pretty sure BIOS 4901 was the latest. You could try this link: Rampage IV Extreme - Support
If it dosn't work, give me a ping and I'll upload it somewhere for you.

Edit: Whoops, I thought you were after the Extreme. Didn't read thoroughly enough. My bad.
Here is the link for the Formula: Rampage IV Formula - Support


----------



## superj1977

Breit said:


> I'm pretty sure BIOS 4901 was the latest. You could try this link: Rampage IV Extreme - Support
> If it dosn't work, give me a ping and I'll upload it somewhere for you.
> 
> Edit: Whoops, I thought you were after the Extreme. Didn't read thoroughly enough. My bad.
> Here is the link for the Formula: Rampage IV Formula - Support


That is amazing.

Every link I had followed appeared to be offline or dead on the Asus website.

This is exactly what I needed.
I have a formula and 1650 V2 incoming and I want to make sure I have a few bios around in case I need to flash due to old bios not being compatible. The board apparently has latest bios but I want to be prepared anyway.

Thanks again


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have a 1650V2 in my rig now. RIVE board. Runs pretty well at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> I have a 1650V2 in my rig now. RIVE board. Runs pretty well at 4.8Ghz.


Hoping to get 4.6Ghz out of mine when it arrives and then get 1680 V2 asap.

What are your vrm temps like after 15.mins load on the CPU? Reading that it's a good idea for side fan over vrm


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I am on a custom loop. Temps can get into the 70c range with heavy stress. Normally floats in the 50's and 60's and more normal loads.


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> I am on a custom loop. Temps can get into the 70c range with heavy stress. Normally floats in the 50's and 60's and more normal loads.


Yeah I'm not worried about CPU core temps I have 2x240 1x120mm push pull loop. I'm interested in motherboard vrm temps and CPU power draw. I heard they can pull quite a bit of juice


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Nothing seems to be too high temps wise, but it has been a LONG time since I looked ant board temps. As for power, my whole rig pulls around 350 watts at idle and can get up around 900-1000. But, it has dual Titan X (M) cards. I would have to do some CPU specific tests to know just it's draw. If I get a chance tonight or this weekend I will try and get some info for you.


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> Nothing seems to be too high temps wise, but it has been a LONG time since I looked ant board temps. As for power, my whole rig pulls around 350 watts at idle and can get up around 900-1000. But, it has dual Titan X (M) cards. I would have to do some CPU specific tests to know just it's draw. If I get a chance tonight or this weekend I will try and get some info for you.


Got my 1650 V2 straight to 4.6Ghz easily. I currently am testing stability with a final vcore of 1.33v under load in cpuz after offset etc in bios.

After a bit of tweaking got a quick memory speed of 2133mhz. I have a quad set of 2400mh ripjaws 4x 4gb 1.65 volts. Currently using vccsa 1.3v dram 1.6v for 2133. Seems good so far. I'm confident there's more tweaking to get that vcore down a bit or push for 4.7+


Temps are very reasonable under load even after my loop warms up. There's certainly room for higher heat output. Easily. Ben temps never go over 45 degrees as I put an 80mm side fan over vrm.

Tried for 4.8 using same vcore but bsod and not supprised. Will have a tweak again on Sunday.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I did some quick Prime95 tests to see power draw just for CPU and RAM. Only goes up to around 450 watts draw under prime95 blend test. That is power draw taken from the PSU. HWinfo does not show much from changes in board temps. VRM related temps got up to around 50c. Not sure how much stock to put into those reading.


----------



## superj1977

Thanks for checking.

What I was wondering was CPU draw at around 4.6ghz.
My motherboard and CPU are up and running got it to 4.6Ghz solid very quickly.

Was after a heads up on vrm temps but now I have the motherboard here I can see that temps are really good on the vrm even at 170w CPU draw in Coretemp (p95 small ftts)

Pretty happy with it but obviously I'm going to try for 4.8ghz and see how it goes.


----------



## superj1977

Are there any advantages to running 125 strap?
Does this push the qpi link up? Like on X58?

Tried to run 125 strap with 100 bclk but I can not get any luck even with higher vcore,CPU pll, vcssa and even dropping dram speeds right down low


----------



## Prophet4NO1

For many, 125 strap is better. I tried both 100 and 125 with the chips I have owned. The only one that it really matters with for me was the quad core "locked" i7-3820. The higher strap allowed me to OC well past stock speeds. I got it to run well at 5Ghz. Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4999.91 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR Ignore the voltage on that. It was reading higher than I was getting in BIOS and on the meter. I was still pretty high, in the 1.4's. Do not recall what exactly. 

I would say it is worth a try. The higher strap at lower multiplier puts less stress into the system. Usually resulting in better OC. Seems to help with RAM OC too from what I have read and seen.


----------



## superj1977

At the moment I have 2 overclock profiles I have been working on and both seem very stable through a lot of various testing.

Profile 1 is 4600Mhz using 100 strap with x46 multiplier offset vcore giving 1.35v under load and 32GB 2400mhz

Profile 2 is 4650Mhz using 125 strap with x37 multiplier vcore locked at 1.33v (yet to work on offset) can not get mem any higher than 1666mhz even using 1.65 dram volts and 1.35vcssa and vtt 1.25. Just can not seem to get the ram up high.

They are both work in progress but I'm using profile 1 with 100 strap for gaming etc and I feel like I may be able to get some voltages down slightly

I'm thinking that I may just stick with 100 strap as so far I am more impressed in running my ram at its rated speed. Possibly work on x47 multiplier for 4.7Ghz or 4.8Ghz.

What's a good vcore for 24/7 under triple rad push pull?
What vcssa and vtt are acceptable for max 24/7


----------



## superj1977

I noticed that on a fresh install of Windows 10 that the chipset drives don't seem to install or be available using Windows update.
Whats the last working version of the chipset drivers for the formula and where can I get them please?


----------



## superj1977

So what's the top line CPU for the Formula? I have my eye on a 1680v2 but it's actually quite expensive on eBay UK. Not many about either.

Is there an 8 core i7 for this board?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1680v2 is the top chip.


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> I have a 1650V2 in my rig now. RIVE board. Runs pretty well at 4.8Ghz.


Is there any chance you could share your bios settings for 4.8ghz just so I can have a look through for comparison notes etc.

I would really appreciate that


----------



## superj1977

MrTOOSHORT said:


> 1680v2 is the top chip.


Thanks for that. Had my eye on 1 on eBay UK and it's sold yesterday or day before. The rest are all from USA or China. Looking to get my hands on a 1680 V2 next week


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Are there any specific settings you are looking for? Would be easiest to just list what you want since there are so many pages to the BIOS.


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> Are there any specific settings you are looking for? Would be easiest to just list what you want since there are so many pages to the BIOS.


I'm interested in:
CPU PLL
VTT CPU 
2nd VTT CPU 
CPU VCCSA 
VCore (manual/offset etc)
VTTDDR


Just focusing on the above settings really. Thanks for your help


----------



## superj1977

A screenshot of bios settings would even be great and maybe quicker for you as you don't need to type it all out then. TIA


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I am out of town till tomorrow night for work. I will get them tomorrow. Just have not been home much lately.


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> I am out of town till tomorrow night for work. I will get them tomorrow. Just have not been home much lately.


Thanks, whenever you have time I'm not in a rush


----------



## Prophet4NO1

CPU PLL 1.9
VTT CPU 1.28750
2nd VTT CPU auto
CPU VCCSA 1.320
VCore (manual/offset etc) manual 1.430 (but my meter reads 1.39, so...)
VTTDDR auto


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> CPU PLL 1.9
> VTT CPU 1.28750
> 2nd VTT CPU auto
> CPU VCCSA 1.320
> VCore (manual/offset etc) manual 1.430 (but my meter reads 1.39, so...)
> VTTDDR auto


Thank you very much.

The most I have pushed on PLL so far is 1.85v but maybe this is crucial for hitting 4.8ghz. I will experiment with the CPU PLL a little more.

I have noticed that after 4.4Ghz the vcore on these 1650v2 can be a bit demanding. Takes a whole lot more vcore for very little extra speed. 

Still, I'm setting up a few over clock profiles saved into bios so I'm working on stable 4.4, 4.5,4.6,4.7 &4.8 profiles.
Thanks again


----------



## Prophet4NO1

No problem.

I read on the ROG forums, I think, a thread from one of the guys there breaking down BIOS settings and and PLL played a roll, but I do not recall exactly how off hand. I plan to mess with 125 strap again with this chip pretty soon. Wanna see if I can crack 5ghz. I have not broken that since my 3820.


----------



## superj1977

Prophet4NO1 said:


> No problem.
> 
> I read on the ROG forums, I think, a thread from one of the guys there breaking down BIOS settings and and PLL played a roll, but I do not recall exactly how off hand. I plan to mess with 125 strap again with this chip pretty soon. Wanna see if I can crack 5ghz. I have not broken that since my 3820.


Yeah I have a profile I'm working on with 125 strap but so far I have to run my memory at lower speeds (2133)

Spent yesterday emptying my loop and fitting a block on the VRM. Works really well and feel a bit more confident in pushing higher vcore now. With the cost of 1650v2 being so low on eBay nowadays I think I'm comfortable pushing over 1.4vcore 24/7

One thing I think I may do is end up sourcing some better Ram modules although I think it may be difficult. I currently have 4x8GB 2400 CL Hyper X and it's running on XMP with vcssa at 1.35 and 1.65volts. I have heard about the Samsung"wonder" ram 1.5v but I don't know where to get that in the UK


----------



## Prophet4NO1

2133-2400 seems to be the sweet spot on DDR3. Very little gain past that. Unless pushing into subzero OC areas. You can try for the fun, but do not expect any real gains from it.


----------



## Hangger

i get Rampage IV Formula a weak ago and Work fine on E5 1650v1


----------



## superj1977

Hangger said:


> i get Rampage IV Formula a weak ago and Work fine on E5 1650v1


Its still a good motherboard. Loving mine.

Just managed to pick up a set of blocks off ebay for the Extreme and found that the VRM block fits the Formula exactly. Just need to adjust the backplate to allow screws to pass through. The block itself fits 100% Did not use the Chipset block as that deffinetly wont fit the Formula.

VRM now running cool even under full load


----------



## Hangger

superj1977 said:


> Its still a good motherboard. Loving mine.
> 
> Just managed to pick up a set of blocks off ebay for the Extreme and found that the VRM block fits the Formula exactly. Just need to adjust the backplate to allow screws to pass through. The block itself fits 100% Did not use the Chipset block as that deffinetly wont fit the Formula.
> 
> VRM now running cool even under full load
> View attachment 2485390
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485391


i put 92mm blow that VRM area too
to bad rampage not have sensor to Check VRM temperature


----------



## superj1977

Hangger said:


> i put 92mm blow that VRM area too
> to bad rampage not have cencor to Check VRM temperature


It does have a sensor for vrm.
Download hwinfo then run prime 95 for a few minutes.
You will easily find the correct sensor after a few minutes of load with p95. 

Edit: vrm sensor is named "Aux"


----------



## Hangger

superj1977 said:


> It does have a sensor for vrm.
> Download hwinfo then run prime 95 for a few minutes.
> You will easily find the correct sensor after a few minutes of load with p95.
> 
> Edit: vrm sensor is named "Aux"


oh ok thank mate 👍


----------



## superj1977

Hangger said:


> oh ok thank mate 👍


No problems at all.
I can only assume that the "Motherboard" sensor is X79 chipset perhaps?


----------



## Hangger

superj1977 said:


> No problems at all.
> I can only assume that the "Motherboard" sensor is X79 chipset perhaps?


maybe i think


----------



## superj1977

Hangger said:


> maybe i think


What speeds have you managed to get that V1 up to then?


----------



## Hangger

superj1977 said:


> What speeds have you managed to get that V1 up to then?


i live in thailand and so hot !! right now 38c - 40c all day so i push all core 4.0ghz full load temp between 65 - 70c on CM 212 EVO 2fan


----------



## nenad 970

I bought an asus iv rampage + e5 1650v2 for 190e today
Arrives after the holiday


----------



## superj1977

nenad 970 said:


> I bought an asus iv rampage + e5 1650v2 for 190e today
> Arrives after the holiday


Nice one 😉
You managed to get it overclocked yet?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Anyone else have issues with the Asmedia 6G ports on their RIVE boards? Everything was working fine, till recently. I normally just use the ports for random drives I need to access, but now planned to run one full time. I have my 6G ports all run into an IcyDock hot swap. My Intel ports work fine, but Asmedia ones are now not working at all. 

Trouble shooting so far. 

Direct connect, no dock.
Replace SATA cable.
Double check BIOS and drives are all up to date and everything is on.

The controller shows up in device manager and Windows says it is working. But, any drive I connect fails to come to life. And I do not always get the screen on boot showing connected drives on the controller. I use to, but now do not. My assumption at this point is that the port it's self has failed in some way. I have been trying to limp along since CPU's are so hard to get. I think this aging rig is getting near the end of it's life at this point.


----------



## turbos3

Hello everyone!

@alancsalt 

The link to the modified BIOS file from the post #1 (Spectre Meltdown and NVMe Bios Fix) is no longer resolving. I get the *404.* That’s an error page when I try the URL below:



https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1NV9QE-1SR7LtmxgGL-4N2v-_0EgREODS?usp=sharing



I am looking for the NVME enabled bios for the R4E (ASUS Rampage IV Extreme mobo).

If someone could update the link or upload it again to any other file sharing service, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Breit

I found a version of the 4901 BIOS on my NAS in the old R4E folder and uploaded that for you to my Google drive. I never used that BIOS myself beacuse the R4E can boot perfectly without the mod from a Samsung 950 PRO (which was the disk I had back then), so maybe you want test that on the secondary BIOS first?!
I can't test it myself, because I'm on Threadripper for a while now. So I'm just providing it as is: R4E_4901_NVMe.zip

PS: Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Breit

Just found another one with some Spectre/Meltdown microcode updates: Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4901_NVMe_Spectre-Meltdown-MOD.zip
I should clean-up my NAS sometime.


----------



## turbos3

@Breit you are the absolute star! I was not expecting to get a reply in less than 20 minutes.

I will flash it now and see if it makes a difference. 

Basically, I have bought 3 different NMVE to PCIE adapters for the Crucial P2 CT500P2SSD8 and still trying to make it work with Windows 10 / Linux.

For some strange reason, I cannot boot the Windows 10 installer as soon as the nvme is plugged in. It will just freeze on the "spinning wheel" screen. When nvme is out, installer boots fine and lets you install Windows no problem.

Linux installs fine, but it wont shutdown correctly, which leads me to the conclusion that the issue may be linked to the BIOS.

We all seem to have this "good to have a copy of this" stash in our NAS.

Thanks for your prompt reply, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Breit

I have a lot more BIOS versions laying around there, but can't figure out what they are exactly. So if these above don't work and you still wanna try, let me know. 

Also regarding boot drive: The reason why I choose the Samsung 950 PRO back then was exactly this: It does come with it's own UEFI boot loader and thus does not have those issues you are experiencing. So if everything fails, maybe use the official BIOS and buy a cheap 950 PRO off of Ebay?

Edit: I think it has nothing to do with it being working or not, but I had the 950 PRO in an Angelbird Wings PX1 PCIe adapter.


----------



## turbos3

@Breit you have made my day much brighter now!

Flashed the Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4901_NVMe_Spectre-Meltdown-MOD from your link, cleared CMOS. 

First try and already a success! Windows 10 is booting just fine.

Fixing Linux should be a simple matter of reinstalling it.

I will make 5 copies of your BIOS mod file and upload it to my NAS / USB stick / spare drive, just in case I ever need it again!

I hope you have a wonderful afternoon, you are the life saver! Thanks again!


----------



## Antikythera

Late to the party but today I modded a stock 4901 BIOS to allow NVMe booting.

Followed the instructions found in the thread below.








[HowTo] Get full NVMe Support for all Systems with an AMI UEFI BIOS


@ all: Please read this before posting into this thread: This thread has been designed by me for users, who want to do the required BIOS modification themselves by following this guide. Users, who want to get an already modded BIOS, may search for it within >this< Sub-Forum or post their...




www.win-raid.com





Modded and tested BIOS
www.mediafire.com/file/k4gihs4b3856r8k/R4E.CAP/file

Got a Corsair MP400 2TB working as my Win 10 boot drive.
Using a cheap M.2 to PCIe adaptor from Aliexpress.
aliexpress.com/item/1005003027064941.html


----------



## ElevenEleven

What speeds are you seeing with NVMe drives (via PCI-E adapter cards)? What does the board and processor limit us to? My current processor is a Xeon e5-1680 V2. I have an ASUS Rampage IV BE with the modded BIOS that allows for NVMe drives, but I haven't tried using such a drive yet.

I wouldn't really care much, but my current SATA drive (a 1TB Samsung Pro variety) is acting up--something to do with selective power suspension or some such after sleep--basically every time the system wakes from sleep, the displays turn on, I can move the mouse and click on stuff for 1-2 seconds, and then everything freezes up for up to 5 seconds--can't do anything, and afterwards back completely normal behavior until the next suspend to sleep. I've tried all sorts of things, including various Intel Rapid Storage driver updates, checking power options in device manager and Windows power options, etc. Thinking of just cloning the drive to a a whole different drive type, like an NVMe drive, now that prices on PCI-E 3 variety have been going down.


----------



## BrianBroussard

I'm looking for a mod bios including NVME and Microcodes for Asus Rampage IV Gene x79. The links above are dead. Does anyone have an archive of those bios files? Please!


----------



## Antikythera

ElevenEleven said:


> What speeds are you seeing with NVMe drives (via PCI-E adapter cards)?





http://imgur.com/y3swVwM

very close to the ratings provided by Corsair of 3480 MBps / 3000 MBps Read/Write

I decided to get a NVME Gen3 drive because I wasn't sure the extra speed of the NVME Gen4 would be utilised. So not sure the extra cost would be warranted I ended up buying a larger capacity drive instead.

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who used a Gen4 NVME to see if they get close to full performance.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Antikythera said:


> http://imgur.com/y3swVwM
> 
> very close to the ratings provided by Corsair of 3480 MBps / 3000 MBps Read/Write
> 
> I decided to get a NVME Gen3 drive because I wasn't sure the extra speed of the NVME Gen4 would be utilised. So not sure the extra cost would be warranted I ended up buying a larger capacity drive instead.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear from anyone who used a Gen4 NVME to see if they get close to full performance.


Thank you very much, that's encouraging. I'd like to try an SK Hynix P31 1TB or 2TB drive.


----------



## xmauro

guys, using xeon e5-2697-v2 on rampage 4 extreme is it possible to use ddr3 ecc? 8gb or 16gb sticks using last bios 4901


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Pretty sure ECC works with any Xeon CPU's on X79. So, you should be fine. If I am wrong, somebody please correct me.


----------



## xmauro

Prophet4NO1 said:


> Pretty sure ECC works with any Xeon CPU's on X79. So, you should be fine. If I am wrong, somebody please correct me.


thinking about taking 4 of these 16gb sticks and use it on my xeon with the rampage 4 extreme but I'm afraid it won't work what do you think?


----------



## Kimura

Have you tried the board with ECC memory? I want to upgrade my 4960x to 1680 v2 and get 8x16gb ecc ram, but I'm not sure it would work.


----------



## xmauro

Kimura said:


> Have you tried the board with ECC memory? I want to upgrade my 4960x to 1680 v2 and get 8x16gb ecc ram, but I'm not sure it would work.













4gb sticks RDImm works I got this screen now 8 and 16gb I haven't found anyone who has it yet


----------



## ElevenEleven

Here's my new NVMe Samsung 970 Evo Plus 2TB with Elpis controller:









Using the top x16 slot on the motherboard for the PCIe adapter for the drive, and GPU is in slot 4 (3rd from the top) (running at x16).

Now I'd really like to get back to tinkering with RAM and CPU settings. I don't know if I got a bum E5-1680V2 processor, but I haven't been able to get any stability with XMP or overclocking. It might have also been because I slightly bent a couple of socket pins accidentally when swapping the CPU (first time it ever happened to me after lots of installs =/), but I gently unbent them, and there are no errors or oddness otherwise. However I can't just go back to the previous i7 now to test if XMP works, as due to the previously bent pins I will probably never remove the CPU out of that socket again, and I have no other X79 system to test the Xeon CPU. For whatever reason I just get blue screens if I try to do any kind of CPU or memory overclocking, but it's been solid otherwise for the past year since the swap. It just sucks to run 32GB of RAM in 4 sticks at the super base speed.

Does anyone have any suggestions -- maybe it's a thing with that Xeon processor that it doesn't like 4 sticks of RAM and XMP profiles? Figured it out, it was a RAM stick issue.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

ElevenEleven said:


> Here's my new NVMe Samsung 970 Evo Plus 2TB with Elpis controller:
> View attachment 2573211
> 
> 
> Using the top x16 slot on the motherboard for the PCIe adapter for the drive, and GPU is in slot 4 (3rd from the top) (running at x16).
> 
> Now I'd really like to get back to tinkering with RAM and CPU settings. I don't know if I got a bum E5-1680V2 processor, but I haven't been able to get any stability with XMP or overclocking. It might have also been because I slightly bent a couple of socket pins accidentally when swapping the CPU (first time it ever happened to me after lots of installs =/), but I gently unbent them, and there are no errors or oddness otherwise. However I can't just go back to the previous i7 now to test if XMP works, as due to the previously bent pins I will probably never remove the CPU out of that socket again, and I have no other X79 system to test the Xeon CPU. For whatever reason I just get blue screens if I try to do any kind of CPU or memory overclocking, but it's been solid otherwise for the past year since the swap. It just sucks to run 32GB of RAM in 4 sticks at the super base speed.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions -- maybe it's a thing with that Xeon processor that it doesn't like 4 sticks of RAM and XMP profiles?


Never ran into this personally, I ran my 1680 with 4 sticks its entire life. I used Klev 2133, I think it was with XMP enabled as well. I also ran the 1680 overclocked at 4.6 ghz. There are a ton of things that could cause instability. Your best bet is to revert all settings to stock then work through overclocking the CPU first doing stability tests after each tweak. Then once you're confident its stable start with ram. 

I cant confirm if it is strictly an AMD issue or not but I can say after dealing with some memory issues on my 3900x build I found through a bit of research that for reasons unknown some ryzen setups dont like XMP and require the memory settings to be manually input.


----------



## ElevenEleven

SilkyJohnson said:


> Never ran into this personally, I ran my 1680 with 4 sticks its entire life. I used Klev 2133, I think it was with XMP enabled as well. I also ran the 1680 overclocked at 4.6 ghz. There are a ton of things that could cause instability. Your best bet is to revert all settings to stock then work through overclocking the CPU first doing stability tests after each tweak. Then once you're confident its stable start with ram.
> 
> I cant confirm if it is strictly an AMD issue or not but I can say after dealing with some memory issues on my 3900x build I found through a bit of research that for reasons unknown some ryzen setups dont like XMP and require the memory settings to be manually input.


Thank you, I've found the problem finally, it was a bad RAM stick.


----------



## xmauro

for better performance on xeon and i7 running on x79 I recommend turning off specter and meltdown protection as it can have a loss of up to 30% on the processor


----------

